# Sticky  Sexual Confession Time



## Tyche

So first off I'd like to say that I know this is probably not going to be easy for some. But remind yourselves, despite your reputation here (if you even care), if you can't confess to things here where you'll probably never have to look anyone in the eye (unless you want), then how will you ever get this type of thing off your chest? 

I'm gonna get the ball rolling with a few things that I've either told nobody or only have told an SO. 

Here it goes:

-when I was younger, I really wanted to become a stripper or a pornstar. I thought if I could find the right atmosphere somewhere, I would greatly enjoy it and find it empowering. Normally I'm quite shy and mild mannered, so I'd be showing a side of me very few people have seen. I gave up on it because those women are objectified harshly and I'm too much of a sissy to take it. 
-I've always been interested in performing oral sex on yourself. A lot of people think its weird, but I always thought it was kinda hot. Either watching or doing it myself (but I'm definitely not flexible enough).
-I have an attraction to really feminine looking trans women. 



Okay, so now it's your turn. Please don't leave me hanging here airing my dirty laundry alone. Contribute! You know you want to...


----------



## The Great One

One time I ejaculated so hard, that the cum from my penis shot far up and some of it landed in my mouth. I actually tasted my own cum. That was one of the most horrible experiences of my life, and I never asked a woman to swallow again.


----------



## Tyche

The Great One said:


> One time I ejaculated so hard, that the cum from my penis shot far up and some of it landed in my mouth. I actually tasted my own cum. That was one of the most horrible experiences of my life, and I never asked a woman to swallow again.


Alternatively, this story could've gone "And I loved it!!! I became a raging homosexual afterwards and guzzle cum all day every day."


----------



## The Great One

Etherea said:


> Alternatively, this story could've gone "And I loved it!!! I became a raging homosexual afterwards and guzzle cum all day every day."


Yeah, I hated the taste of my cum. It tasted kind of chalky, bitter, and I hated it. I'm definitely never going gay after that experience.


----------



## Tyche

The Great One said:


> Yeah, I hated the taste of my cum. It tasted kind of chalky, bitter, and I hated it. I'm definitely never going gay after that experience.


You could always work on improving the taste. Not for you, silly, but for the ladies. Bitter is one of the worst flavors (no offense). My ex tasted very bitter and I used to gag trying to swallow. Not a fun experience to have cause it just gets the taste all over your mouth.


----------



## The Great One

Etherea said:


> You could always work on improving the taste. Not for you, silly, but for the ladies. Bitter is one of the worst flavors (no offense). My ex tasted very bitter and I used to gag trying to swallow. Not a fun experience to have cause it just gets the taste all over your mouth.


Are you sure that you are an ENFJ? I have never met an ENFJ that talks as openly about dirty sex like yourself.


----------



## kagemitsu

Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? :shocked:


----------



## Tyche

The Great One said:


> Are you sure that you are an ENFJ? I have never met an ENFJ that talks as openly about dirty sex like yourself.


Lolol. I'm as sure about my type as one can be.  You wouldn't catch me saying most of this publicly irl though. Gotta have an outlet somewhere.


----------



## Paradox1987

kagemitsu said:


> Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? :shocked:


I am led to believe, having never tasted sperm, that your diet affects the taste. I also heard (what I am sure is an urban myth) that smoking pot renders it taste neutral... I did once get my own sperm in my eye through masturbation after a long period of abstinence, and I learned that it *HURTS LIKE HELL!!!!!* I don't get how pornstars welcome the cum to the face deal given that it might go in their eye...


----------



## The Great One

Etherea said:


> Lolol. I'm as sure about my type as one can be.  You wouldn't catch me saying most of this publically irl though. Gotta have an outlet somewhere.


I say this kind of shit IRL all the time. It greatly angers my friends that are Fe users.


----------



## Tyche

kagemitsu said:


> Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? :shocked:


Eating healthier can improve the taste. More fruits, specifically pinneapples and cranberries, less meats, coffee, alcohol, asparagus. Of course, there aren't any studies that back this up. Only reports by women. Pornstars have attested to it as well I believe, and I think I trust the experts.


----------



## Tyche

The Great One said:


> I say this kind of shit IRL all the time. It greatly angers my friends that are Fe users.


Hehe. I don't mind talking about it if I'm comfortable enough with the person. I've been known to have these discussions in groups as well if I have my SO with me (nothing personal, but discussing sex with men can give them the wrong idea sometimes).


----------



## Paradox1987

Etherea said:


> Hehe. I don't mind talking about it if I'm comfortable enough with the person. I've been known to have these discussions in groups as well if I have my SO with me (nothing personal, but *discussing sex with men can give them the wrong idea sometimes*).


LOL, no offence, but I'm almost 100% certain that works both ways...


----------



## Tyche

Paradox1987 said:


> LOL, no offence, but I'm almost 100% certain that works both ways...


I think it depends. For me anyway. I'm pretty good at seeing the intentions of others. Sometimes people are just curious. I've had male friends make confessions to me about their sex lives and such without it being about making a conversation about sex turn to having sex.


----------



## Jennywocky

Paradox1987 said:


> I am led to believe, having never tasted sperm, that your diet affects the taste. I also heard (what I am sure is an urban myth) that smoking pot renders it taste neutral... I did once get my own sperm in my eye through masturbation after a long period of abstinence, and I learned that it *HURTS LIKE HELL!!!!!* I don't get how pornstars welcome the cum to the face deal given that it might go in their eye...


Yes, one of my worst experiences -- I got shot in the eye, and it burned horribly, despite my trying to wash the gunk out. I just lay there with my head against his shoulder as we were watching hockey, after, and just about cried, for 45 minutes, until the pain subsided. Not a lot of fun.


----------



## Tyche

Hey, wait a second! I see what you did there! Some of you aren't making any confessions -.-


----------



## kagemitsu

Lol the thread turned into "How sperm ruined my life" xD


----------



## Tyche

@possiBri I see you lurking this thread and everytime I see your username, I think of this:


----------



## Paradox1987

Etherea said:


> I think it depends. For me anyway. I'm pretty good at seeing the intentions of others. Sometimes people are just curious. I've had male friends make confessions to me about their sex lives and such without it being about making a conversation about sex turn to having sex.


Same here with women, but often times, I have seen women get very uncomfortable and clammy when discussing sex with me, because, I assume, they think that I'm making some kind of oh-so-subtle euphemism. So getting the wrong end of the stick (no pun intended) can definitely go both ways... *shrugs*, I find it kinda funny.



Jennywocky said:


> Yes, one of my worst experiences -- I got shot in the eye, and it burned horribly, despite my trying to wash the gunk out. I just lay there with my head against his shoulder as we were watching hockey, after, and just about cried, for 45 minutes, until the pain subsided. Not a lot of fun.


Holy bloody crap!! I feel your pain! I won't lie, I screamed, in a rather undignified manner when I got it in my eye, and even though I used an eye bath, the stinging burning feeling would not go away. Although, I did chuckle to myself slightly, because they used to say "masturbation makes you blind", well I understood for a moment how that myth might have come about haha.


----------



## snail

I haven't had sex even once in the entire time I have been a PerC member.


----------



## Jennywocky

Paradox1987 said:


> That's pretty much the appeal for me. I'd love to see if I could actually do. I don't think I'd want to give it a try whilst I'm driving, but where my physical safety isn't compromised, the idea is just a serious turn on. However, my ex seemed to think this was very "objectifying" of me, and "detracted from the spiritual aspect of making love". Or in other words, she thought it was a bad, bad idea for bad, bad people...lol


oh dear.

I don't think I get hung up on one way to do things. Sometimes it's fun to "dive deep into the passion lake of spiritual love" and other times, well, things can get crazy and raunchy, I suppose.... It's more about being in sync.


----------



## Psychosmurf

This thread:


----------



## koalaroo

Psychosmurf said:


>


I wish my o-face was that awesome!


----------



## possiBri

Etherea said:


> @possiBri I see you lurking this thread and everytime I see your username, I think of this:


BAHAHAHAHAHA


My confession: I am 27 and I've only had sex 3 times (in total). Oh, and on Monday, for the first time ever, I masturbated in class because I didn't want to miss anything in the lecture (yeah, like I was focusing).


----------



## Tyche

possiBri said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> My confession: I am 27 and I've only had sex 3 times (in total). *Oh, and on Monday, for the first time ever, I masturbated in class because I didn't want to miss anything in the lecture (yeah, like I was focusing)*.


Whoa, hats off to you for your gall. I would never do that. But it sounds kinda exciting.


----------



## Psychosmurf

possiBri said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> My confession: I am 27 and I've only had sex 3 times (in total). Oh, and on Monday, for the first time ever, I masturbated in class because I didn't want to miss anything in the lecture (yeah, like I was focusing).


If you don't mind me asking, how the hell did you get away with that?

> Implying he hasn't done it before. :crazy:


----------



## Tyche

Psychosmurf said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how the hell did you get away with that?
> 
> > Implying he hasn't done it before. :crazy:


Yeah, good question. And we all know it's slightly easier for the men to be discreet (for multiple reasons).


----------



## Paradox1987

Etherea said:


> Yeah, good question. And we all know it's slightly easier for the men to be discreet (*for multiple reasons*).


Best. Pun. Ever.


----------



## SilentScream

Etherea said:


> Ohhh, okay.
> 
> 'Nother confession: I am massively under endowed.


That's cool .. I'm massively under-endowed as well. It might actually work out then  Though I dunno how it would go .. never experienced it .. so I guess that's my 1st confession. 



Etherea said:


> But it doesn't have to go in their eyes? I thought women didn't like it because it feels degrading.
> 
> To keep this thread on track sort of, I have another confession. I was staunchly against facials because I thought they were degrading, but I enjoy the idea of it with my current SO. Being in a LDR, we can't try it just yet, but my opinion changed completely (without him trying to convince me... He doesn't even know this about me yet ).


Confession #2: Pfft .. your call. I'm not gonna be showering my SO with my sperm if she doesn't want it. We can try it at least once. I dunno .. I don't have any experience there either. The idea does seem appealing only if my partner's willing. 



Etherea said:


> However, I've always liked the idea of giving my partner a blow job while he's driving, talking to someone on the phone, or most recently, while engaging in a debate with idiots online  I'm sure the last would add fuel to the fire of his flaming












I am NOT easily distracted.


----------



## bromide

All of this talk of getting cum in your eye is making me wince, that sounds awful. I love it when people cum on my face, I actually request it because trying to swallow makes me gag and I'm afraid I'll throw up on them. But I wear glasses which are effective cum goggles. 

Confessions though, lets see... I have an INTJ ex who I had a handful of bad experiences with. Once I was going down on him and he decided it would be a good idea to grab hold of my head and cram his dick down my throat. I threw up on him. He really deserved it though, that jag. Another time when we were having drunken make up sex after an epic fight shortly before I dumped him, he revealed his water sports fetish and asked me to piss on him while I sat on his face. I tried, I really did, but I was so disgusted that my bladder wouldn't let me. I was young and dumb and that relationship lasted a lot longer than it should have.


----------



## Tyche

Jawz said:


> That's cool .. I'm massively under-endowed as well. It might actually work out then  Though I dunno how it would go .. never experienced it .. so I guess that's my 1st confession.
> 
> 
> 
> Confession #2: Pfft .. your call. I'm not gonna be showering my SO with my sperm if she doesn't want it. We can try it at least once. I dunno .. I don't have any experience there either. The idea does seem appealing only if my partner's willing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am NOT easily distracted.


I don't personally see the appeal in titty fucks except visually. Unfortunately I don't think it's possible for us. 

And whoa, hold on a sec. Showering? I may not have said it, but it still stands: I don't want any in my hair (or eyes, ears and nose). Everywhere else is fair game.


----------



## SilentScream

Etherea said:


> And whoa, hold on a sec. Showering? I may not have said it, but it still stands: I don't want any in my hair (or eyes, ears and nose). Everywhere else is fair game.


0.o 

You do realize that one can't really aim with that thing .. it doesn't come retrofitted with one of those aiming devices :/


----------



## koalaroo

Trust me, the whole titty fucking thing can be really awkward even if the people involved are endowed. But I guess some guys like it, but they usually seem to like the facial thing more.


----------



## koalaroo

Jawz said:


> 0.o
> 
> You do realize that one can't really aim with that thing .. it doesn't come retrofitted with one of those aiming devices :/


Now we need an ENTP to come in here and invent ... a penis scope, for performing facials.


----------



## Tyche

bromide said:


> All of this talk of getting cum in your eye is making me wince, that sounds awful. I love it when people cum on my face, I actually request it because trying to swallow makes me gag and I'm afraid I'll throw up on them. But I wear glasses which are effective cum goggles.
> 
> Confessions though, lets see... I have an INTJ ex who I had a handful of bad experiences with. Once I was going down on him and he decided it would be a good idea to grab hold of my head and cram his dick down my throat. I threw up on him. He really deserved it though, that jag. Another time when we were having drunken make up sex after an epic fight shortly before I dumped him, he revealed his water sports fetish and asked me to piss on him while I sat on his face. I tried, I really did, but I was so disgusted that my bladder wouldn't let me. I was young and dumb and that relationship lasted a lot longer than it should have.


Yeah, unexpected head grabbing is not a good idea. I was drunk and my ex did it unexpectedly and I managed to run to the bathroom before vomiting. And of course he was turned off afterward even though I did my best not to vomit on him. And water sports shouldn't be discussed in the heat of things. My instant reaction would be uhhh, no. I think we're done with this session, kthx.


----------



## The Great One

koalaroo said:


> Trust me, the whole titty fucking thing can be really awkward even if the people involved are endowed. But I guess some guys like it, but they usually seem to like the facial thing more.


I've never tried titty fucking cuz it would make my penis feel inferior. I'm only like 5 1/2 inches.


----------



## Psychosmurf

koalaroo said:


> Now we need an ENTP to come in here and invent ... a penis scope, for performing facials.


I've just found my life's calling. Thank you... thank you...

*sheds tear*


----------



## The Great One

koalaroo said:


> Now we need an ENTP to come in here and invent ... a penis scope, for performing facials.


Yes, it is the perfect job for me. I'll even have a laser sight attachment to go with it for pin-point accuracy!


----------



## koalaroo

The Great One said:


> Yes, it is the perfect job for me. I'll even have a laser sight attachment to go with it for pin-point accuracy!


Meanwhile, you can also check your partner's retinas!

P.S., don't shoot her eye out!


----------



## The Great One

koalaroo said:


> Meanwhile, you can also check your partner's retinas!
> 
> P.S., don't shoot her eye out!


Another idea....I can make an attachment that will allow me to shift from single shot cums, to burst fire, to automatic. This is going to be the best invention since the light bulb!


----------



## Tyche

koalaroo said:


> Now we need an ENTP to come in here and invent ... a penis scope, for performing facials.


Take this:










And solder on a spout or something. 

No? Not interested?

I think everyone just winced in pain and booked it out of the thread. Imagine what I must've seen to find that


----------



## Paradox1987

Etherea said:


> Take this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And solder on a spout or something.
> 
> No? Not interested?
> 
> I think everyone just winced in pain and booked it out of the thread. Imagine what I must've seen to find that


Did you just say *solder*?!?!?!?!


----------



## koalaroo

Etherea said:


> Take this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And solder on a spout or something.
> 
> No? Not interested?
> 
> I think everyone just winced in pain and booked it out of the thread. Imagine what I must've seen to find that


LOL. I think I'm terrified. Apparently, both unchecked Ne and Ni ... as well as unchecked curiosity are bad things.


----------



## Tyche

Paradox1987 said:


> Did you just say *solder*?!?!?!?!


To the penis insertion device, not to the penis! C'mon, I'm not trying to torture anyone!


----------



## The Great One

Etherea said:


> Take this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And solder on a spout or something.
> 
> No? Not interested?
> 
> I think everyone just winced in pain and booked it out of the thread. Imagine what I must've seen to find that


This could work! I think we might be on to something here!


----------



## Paradox1987

Etherea said:


> To the penis insertion device, not to the penis! C'mon, I'm not trying to torture anyone!


I suppose that's vaguely better... *heaves rather heavy sigh of relief*


----------



## The Great One

Finally, I would put a scope on the penis for firing at long distances.


----------



## SilentScream

Etherea said:


> Imagine what I must've seen to find that


Admit it .. you enjoyed it o.0


----------



## Tyche

Jawz said:


> Admit it .. you enjoyed it o.0


Lol. Imagine what I must be dreaming up for you...


----------



## koalaroo

Oh lawd!

(10 chars)


----------



## koalaroo

Confession - looking at sex positions amuses the hell out of me ... and then I get confused while looking at the advanced positions. Usually I end up thinking, "OH MY GOD. Both people would have to do a lifetime of yoga to get into that position!"


----------



## SilentScream

Etherea said:


> Lol. Imagine what I must be dreaming up for you...












I'm glad I'm your knight in shining armour baby 

*Cuz looks like I'll be needing it !! *


----------



## The Great One

Etherea said:


> Lol. Imagine what I must be dreaming up for you...


Wow you guys might have to buy one of my custom penis firing enhancement devices for the extra low cost of 49.95! BUT WAIT! If you buy now, you'll also get the penis scope at no additional charge! BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE! If you pay call in the next five minutes, I'll even throw in my "perfect shot, laser lens" for free as well! CALL NOW BECAUSE THIS IS A LIMITED TIME OFFER! CALL:

1-800-FACE-SHOT


----------



## Paradox1987

koalaroo said:


> Confession - looking at sex positions amuses the hell out of me ... and then I get confused while looking at the advanced positions. Usually I end up thinking, "OH MY GOD. Both people would have to do a lifetime of yoga to get into that position!"


Y'know, a few years back, I figured I'd get in touch with my heritage and read the _Kamasutra_, not really what I expected it to be...


----------



## reletative

koalaroo said:


> Confession - looking at sex positions amuses the hell out of me ... and then I get confused while looking at the advanced positions. Usually I end up thinking, "OH MY GOD. Both people would have to do a lifetime of yoga to get into that position!"


agreed. also the positions that require the man to hold the woman up with his dick. Like, "Here let me arch backwards and put my hands on the wall while your dick holds my entire body weight 4 feet off the ground. don't get soft or i'll fall"

yeah that's not pressure...


----------



## Tyche

koalaroo said:


> Confession - looking at sex positions amuses the hell out of me ... and then I get confused while looking at the advanced positions. Usually I end up thinking, "OH MY GOD. Both people would have to do a lifetime of yoga to get into that position!"


Haha. The advanced positions make my head spin. Sometimes I wonder if it would even feel good. 

@Jawz Don't worry, I'll just slip it in while you're sleeping and tell you I'm trying to give you a hand job. It'll be in before you know what happened


----------



## bromide

Etherea said:


> I don't personally see the appeal in titty fucks except visually. Unfortunately I don't think it's possible for us.


I personally enjoy it a lot but I'm well-endowed in the tit department. I like the fact that the guys I'm with get satisfaction from fucking my tits. But the appreciation is much more in terms of watching them enjoying themselves rather than it actually feeling good on my part. I've occasionally had my sternum bruised before but nothing too serious.


----------



## koalaroo

Paradox1987 said:


> Y'know, a few years back, I figured I'd get in touch with my heritage and read the _Kamasutra_, not really what I expected it to be...


There's some website with animated sex positions. First time I looked at it, I think I died laughing.


----------



## possiBri

Psychosmurf said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how the hell did you get away with that?





Etherea said:


> Yeah, good question. And we all know it's slightly easier for the men to be discreet (for multiple reasons).


Yeah, I totally didn't think it would be possible but I just had to try. What's even crazier is that I was in the FRONT of the class (but along the outer edge) and somehow managed to do this while facing the teacher and part of the class.

Ok so, tools used: baggy sweatshirt with front pocket, Sharpie, swivel chair. Please keep in mind this was completely impromptu, but I ALWAYS have a Sharpie on me. First I grabbed the Sharpie outta my bag, and put it in my jeans pocket. Then I put my hands in the front pocket of my sweatshirt with my sleeves completely in the pocket. I then carefully extracted my arms out of the sleeves whilst leaving them tucked inside the pocket (made it look like my arms were still there). I made sure my shoulder stayed in the same position, grabbed the sharpie out of my pocket and unzipped my pants, and got to work. I used my free hand to kind push the sweatshirt up so you could barely make out any movement under my sweatshirt. The swivel chair helped me get away with wiggling, readjusting, and other stuff of that nature. The craziest part was right before climax the guy sitting next to me made a comment about what the teacher was talking about and looked to me for a laugh and I was barely able to feign a laugh without giving myself away because I was breathing all heavily and shit.

Needless to say, it was quite an interesting experience. I doubt I'll do it again, because recounting the tale now I feel kinda weird about the whole thing. In my own defense, though, masturbating on a toilet is garbage.

Edit: After this description, I now open up an AMA if you want... though unless @Etherea is ok with it, please don't derail the thread to do so!


----------



## bromide

koalaroo said:


> There's some website with animated sex positions. First time I looked at it, I think I died laughing.


Took me a minute but I found it! Sex Positions Guide | SexInfo101.com Some of these are absolutely hilarious.


----------



## SilentScream

Etherea said:


> @Jawz Don't worry, I'll just slip it in while you're sleeping and tell you I'm trying to give you a hand job. It'll be in before you know what happened


Then I'm buying a chastity belt.


----------



## Tyche

@possiBri I don't mind. I'm sure you'll have lots of questions once everyone stops drooling


----------



## koalaroo

bromide said:


> Took me a minute but I found it! Sex Positions Guide | SexInfo101.com Some of these are absolutely hilarious.


Yep. LOL. 

Some of them, you look at it and it's like ... wait, what? Excuse me?! That works?!


----------



## Tyche

Jawz said:


> Then I'm buying a chastity belt.


Like this?


----------



## SilentScream

koalaroo said:


> Yep. LOL.
> 
> Some of them, you look at it and it's like ... wait, what? Excuse me?! That works?!


I once saw an asian porn film with a guy doing a helicopter spin while still inside the girl. That was just too funny and definitely not a turn on.


----------



## koalaroo

Jawz said:


> I once saw an asian porn film with a guy doing a helicopter spin while still inside the girl. That was just too funny and definitely not a turn on.


LOL. Asian breakdance porn?


----------



## The Great One

> Don't worry, I'll just slip it in while you're sleeping and tell you I'm trying to give you a hand job. It'll be in before you know what happened


You can slip it on me, but know that I'm setting it to automatic fire. Things might get "sticky" if you know what I mean.


----------



## SilentScream

Etherea said:


> Like this?


OK .. I'm tying you up before I go to bed every night and i WILL make sure you can't get free.


----------



## Celtic Dreams

They seem pretty degrading to me. When you first started seeing facials a lot in porn they were done either as a "spit in your face" kind of thing or else as "proof" that the guy didn't come inside the woman and so supposedly couldn't have fathered a child with her. Nowhere was it pictured as something a woman enjoyed. Maybe I'm old fashioned but that first impression has stuck with me, and I would never let a man come in my face unless we had a really great relationship and we were just joking around.




Jennywocky said:


> I never really looked at them as degrading in themselves; any sexual act can be made degrading by context and motivation. It's just sex, right, otherwise, if not being used for bad reasons? So anything seems open, as long as both parties agree and enjoy.
> 
> The idea of facials was actually a turn-on for me for a long time, but after my experience with the "eye" thing, it made me more cautious. I find it funny that, to me, the face isn't bothersome; just don't get anything in my hair, or I'll kill you.


----------



## koalaroo

Jawz said:


> OK .. I'm tying you up before I go to bed every night and i WILL make sure you can't get free.


Watch out in case she has crazy-mad Houdini ninja skills!


----------



## SilentScream

koalaroo said:


> LOL. Asian breakdance porn?


No .. it was supposed to be regular straight porn ... 10 minutes into the scene, the girl was in a doggystyle position with the guy twirling round and round like a helicopter. 

And it was my first ever rental too. So I was like ... not in the best mood after


----------



## Tyche

Jawz said:


> OK .. I'm tying you up before I go to bed every night and i WILL make sure you can't get free.


Awww, you ruin all my fun.  

My restraints will need to be thoroughly checked and tested throughout the night. I don't think you'll be getting much sleep.


----------



## koalaroo

Jawz said:


> No .. it was supposed to be regular straight porn ... 10 minutes into the scene, the girl was in a doggystyle position with the guy twirling round and round like a helicopter.
> 
> And it was my first ever rental too. So I was like ... not in the best mood after


I probably shouldn't be laughing, but well ... images pop up into my head that are funny to me.


----------



## SilentScream

koalaroo said:


> Watch out in case she has crazy-mad Houdini ninja skills!


What makes you think she'd want to escape


----------



## koalaroo

Jawz said:


> What makes you think she'd want to escape


Of course, you make a good point, sir.


----------



## SilentScream

Etherea said:


> Awww, you ruin all my fun.
> 
> My restraints will need to be thoroughly checked and tested throughout the night. I don't think you'll be getting much sleep.


Nah .. I'll make sure they're perfectly secure before I fall asleep. And I'm already dreaming up ways to keep you 'distracted' enough that you wouldn't want to escape


----------



## Celtic Dreams

Confession of the non-titillating kind: I never thought it would happen to me, but lately, sometimes I am just too tired to bother with sex.


----------



## koalaroo

Celtic Dreams said:


> Confession of the non-titillating kind: I never thought it would happen to me, but lately, sometimes I am just too tired to bother with sex.


Happens to the best of us!


----------



## Tyche

Here's another confession: I confess that I'm not overly enthused with the balls. Mostly because I don't know wtf to do with them. I mean, I get _what_ to do, but not the pressure I should be using when sucking and hands. I feel like I could have been too gentle (my ex never gave direction except to tell me to suck on them), but of course I'm scared to cause pain as well. It always felt like I was doing it wrong. It's one of the only things I'm actually confused about and not very confident about my skill level.


----------



## Psychosmurf

Etherea said:


> Here's another confession: I confess that I'm not overly enthused with the balls. Mostly because I don't know wtf to do with them. I mean, I get _what_ to do, but not the pressure I should be using when sucking and hands. I feel like I could have been too gentle (my ex never gave direction except to tell me to suck on them), but of course I'm scared to cause pain as well. It always felt like I was doing it wrong. It's one of the only things I'm actually confused about and not very confident about my skill level.


If in doubt go light. Confession of my own. Ex went to rough with them one time. Not pleasant.


----------



## Tyche

Ooh, I have another one. When I was about 12, I had a tendency to masturbate with the blinds open, kinda hoping someone would be watching. 

Come to think of it, wow, I must've been a pedophiles wet dream :/

Around the same age I would steal my dads Playboys and whatever other dirty magazines and get off to them, including the stories. In fact, I still remember some of the stories quite well. Mostly the exhibitionist ones.

Edit: I remember the first time I felt horny I was about to be in second grade and found some porn on tv. A few years later (around the time Dude Where's My Car came out), I rented porn when I was left alone at someone else's house.


----------



## Psychosmurf

Liked this one girl in my middle school.

Never had the courage to tell her. :sad:


----------



## Tyche

Psychosmurf said:


> Liked this one girl in my middle school.
> 
> Never had the courage to tell her. :sad:


I had a crush on a girl in high school who is transgendered. She used to say she felt like a gay man trapped in a woman's body. I had the biggest crush on her and never said anything. I talked to her a few years after high school and she confessed that she had a crush on me and was too scared to tell me. I was like damn :/ the only girl I would've dated at the time and we never told each other. Sigh.


----------



## bromide

When I was 10 or 11 I was staying at my aunt's place and I nicked these off of her http://www.amazon.com/Sleeping-Beauty-Novels-Claiming-Punishment/dp/0452156610 and they were my first forays into any sort of erotica (I had never seen porn at that point either). So yeah, I thought sex had a whole lot to do with S/m for a while. I also thought anal was an expected part of it.


----------



## Paradox1987

LOL, in high school, I always asked out the girls I had a crush on. I used to charge myself up all night, before just asking if they'd go out with me sometime. And they *all* (OK there were only 3, so not to sound too melodramatic) said no. So evidently school just wasn't the environment for me and the ladies...

Case in point: At an exceptionally messy house party to celebrate the end of lower sixth form (I was 16-17, so I have no idea what 'grade' that is for the US folks) I ended up getting my first ever blowjob, and we were both incredibly drunk, and she... well... bit me. According to my friend, who was the host, my scream was heard in the garden... Fwiw, she did apologise, and made it up to me, just after a period of many many weeks.



bromide said:


> I also thought anal was an expected part of it.


LOL, I've always wanted to try anal sex, but never found a woman who was willing....


----------



## bromide

Oh ugh, that must have been awful, @Paradox1987! I hope it didn't turn you off of blow jobs.
Btw my first crush (8th grade) now works for a leftist think tank in Washington, DC and is very, very gay.


----------



## Azure Bass

If I don't remain conscientious of myself in public, I unintentionally attract people who are attracted to men. Along with this my feelings go all over the place over trying to help people who are attracted to me. If I'm not careful with how I want to help people, emotionally, I dig myself into a grave of what others perceive as me playing the field, treating women and men as tools and not as they are when really my intentions are the opposite. /runon

I get turned on by others being turned on..And likewise am driven to be there for people who want someone to be there for them. Is there a word for that? I would call it reciprocative sexual expression if I didn't know better.


----------



## Paradox1987

@bromide

Awful doesn't cut it. I ended up at my local hospital, where both my parents work, and I knew most of the duty doctors, so that was pretty bad. Having to explain why your penis is bleeding is never good fun, and making it stop bleeding is rather challenging. All of that said, it made me terrified of oral sex for about 6 months, before I was introduced to how epic they can be when you aren't bitten!

*EDIT*
I look back on it and laugh now, at the time... I seriously, in full candour, wanted to die.


----------



## SilentScream

Paradox1987 said:


> @bromide
> 
> Awful doesn't cut it. I ended up at my local hospital, where both my parents work, and I knew most of the duty doctors, so that was pretty bad. Having to explain why your penis is bleeding is never good fun, and making it stop bleeding is rather challenging. All of that said, it made me terrified of oral sex for about 6 months, before I was introduced to how epic they can be when you aren't bitten!
> 
> *EDIT*
> I look back on it and laugh now, at the time... I seriously, in full candour, wanted to die.


My worst non-sexual, but dick accident related story is that I once got bitten by an ant on the tip of my dick. In the middle of the night too ... I woke up feeling like someone had inserted a needle into my dick. 

Took me half an hour to get it off ... because as you know .. ants lose their heads when they bite down on something. It was ... one of the most painful experiences of my life. It's also one of those stories that I've never, ever shared.

Edit: Moral of the story: Check your bed for bugs before sleeping.


----------



## Paradox1987

@Jawz

That sounds pretty horrific!! When I was 6, my parents took me to India for the first time to visit my grandparents and family and what not. They have these huge-ass ants there, and I got bitten by one on the hand, I remember what it was like getting the mandibles out of my _hand_. I dread to think what it would have been like in a more sensitive area like my penis :shocked:!!


----------



## Stephen

Not a huge secret, but when my marriage ended, it was an open relationship, and it was bdsm.


----------



## SilentScream

Paradox1987 said:


> @Jawz
> 
> That sounds pretty horrific!! When I was 6, my parents took me to India for the first time to visit my grandparents and family and what not. They have these huge-ass ants there, and I got bitten by one on the hand, I remember what it was like getting the mandibles out of my _hand_. I dread to think what it would have been like in a more sensitive area like my penis :shocked:!!


Yup, I know which ants you're talking about. The big black mo-fos, right? Thankfully I got bit by one of the smaller ones. They have 2 main species of ants in Pakistan/India I think. The smaller ones aren't so bad. The pain last 3 days and then I was fine


----------



## Tyche

@Paradox1987 Wow, that sounds absolutely awful. 

On a similar note, my ex liked for me to use quite a bit of teeth during his blow jobs. Like applying enough pressure that it made me feel really uneasy. However I found I enjoyed it, except that it was something I had to be very careful about. 

My ex was also into pegging, and though I've never done it, I found the idea appealing. I'll probably never do it though. No real loss there since I wouldn't want to do any touching beforehand. We also used to have phone sex and one time he did put something up there and that idiot kept listening to me telling him to go faster and ended up hurting himself. He was pretty wreckless and would just listen to whatever I said I guess, because another time during phone sex he cut off the circulation to his dick to the point where it got really red (on my instruction, but he should've used his best judgement). And one other time he let me talk him into squeezing his balls too hard. 

That guy was a complete moron. But he made the best pain sounds unfortunately.


----------



## Paradox1987

Jawz said:


> Yup, I know which ants you're talking about.* The big black mo-fos, right*? Thankfully I got bit by one of the smaller ones. They have 2 main species of ants in Pakistan/India I think. The smaller ones aren't so bad. The pain last 3 days and then I was fine


Uh-huh... they were scary when I was 6. After I saw the level of pain they inflict, I'm not even joking, I see them anywhere near me and I kill them. Probably not very good of me, but meh.


----------



## Brian1

I was employed at the Home Depot, that was just a sexually charged atmosphere, friends kept inviting me to go to strip clubs. I kept thinking if I did I would be so hated by the women, and turned down the requests. It's ironic too cause the next place I was employed at had this manager who wanted to be a Christian Missionary,and yet he would brag all the time that when you reach 21 you shouldn't watch porn movies but graduate out of that and go to strip clubs....like him, and he would tell the stories.

I should've acted upon crushes I had. 

Nothing too dramatic.


----------



## changos

My confessions are boring :sad:

Before and during my introduction to sex, I used to feel nervous and concerned (ew) about being asked to perform oral sex to a woman. Then it was about time :shocked: and it was fine, then I it was great, and... I just love to do it. Giving oral sex to a woman is something I just enjoy like a few things in life .


I'm very quiet, and even that I can make all sort of noises during sex, I'm amazingly quiet at the climax.


I can smile during the orgasm :tongue: I love to read and research, and found one article stating that the areas of pain and pleasure are very common (brain) so it's understandable what we often make expressions of pain during the orgasm, and one thing was clear: you can't smile during the orgasm... so I tried... ha ha ha it wasn't that hard to bring a nice face during that moment roud:



Once during a trip with this GF we ended up playing... we slept a little bit and then got on it again... the thing is, the cleaning lady came in to do her job (hotel) and we were naked very surprised :blushed: since then I always place something at the door.


----------



## Paradox1987

Etherea said:


> Wow, that sounds absolutely awful.
> 
> On a similar note, my ex liked for me to *use quite a bit of teeth during his blow jobs*. Like applying enough pressure that it made me feel really uneasy. However I found I enjoyed it, except that it was something I had to be very careful about.
> 
> My ex was also into pegging, and though I've never done it, I found the idea appealing. I'll probably never do it though. No real loss there since I wouldn't want to do any touching beforehand. We also used to have phone sex and one time he did put something up there and that idiot kept listening to me telling him to go faster and ended up hurting himself. He was pretty wreckless and would just listen to whatever I said I guess, because another time during phone sex he cut off the circulation to his dick to the point where it got really red (on my instruction, but he should've used his best judgement). And one other time he let me talk him into squeezing his balls too hard.
> 
> That guy was a complete moron. But he made the best pain sounds unfortunately.


I'm not gonna lie, teeth in a blowjob still makes me feel queasy. I actually withdraw pretty quickly if any woman does use a lot of teeth. But I'm kind, and tell em beforehand, whatever you do, don't put your teeth on me, bad experiences and all that jazz.

Whilst not a confession for me, this story, coupled with yours re. circulation reminded me of the funniest story my Mum ever told me upon return from work.

My Mum was the duty doctor in the hospital that night, and some guy came to her. Apparently, he was rather embarrassed by his inability to last for long periods of time, so he came up with the ingenious idea of attaching a nut around his penis, before giving himself a boner. However, he then discovered (shock horror) that it wouldn't come off. Stupid man almost lost his penis due to that stunt, he made it to the hospital in time though. My Mum had to call in for a surgeon (thankfully not my Dad, or he would have ranted about the stupidity of people), who had to saw it off gently with a circular saw....

Moral of the story, buy cock rings from established sex shops, do not use DIY equipment...


----------



## SilentScream

Etherea said:


> That guy was a *complete moron*. But he made the best pain sounds unfortunately.


Bolded for truth 

Fair warning: I'm the dominant when it comes to phone sex and love to give instructions ... but don't need to go extreme in order to give pleasure.

Confession: My best ever sex has been phone sex with my fiance before we got married. I could make her cum so easily that sometimes I would be sitting there after 10 minutes going "Already? So soon? Really? Are you being honest with me?".  

I mainly prefer giving instructions ... And I know for a fact that if I'm being given instructions, I will eventually turn them around and have in my own ways. Also probably how sex with me will play out ... I don't like being dominated ... the rougher my partner gets and wants to exert control, the rougher I get in order to gain back control. 

I'm usually not one for receiving until and unless it's mutual or if there's turns involved. I like to schedule according to a calendar as well. "Is it your turn to receive, or mine?". 

Also, I don't know what to do with myself when I'm giving instructions because I'm completely involved in the other person's pleasure. Just the pure, erotic feeling of bringing a woman to orgasm is one of the best feelings in the world and I don't need to be touching myself in order to be sexually stimulated and satisfied. 

Makes me feel powerful afterwards and feeling powerful is something I cherish .. especially when it comes to sex.


----------



## koalaroo

@Jawz - Those ants sound worse than fire ants (which I am fortunately not allergic to -- stepped into a mound once and counted 28 bites on my foot and ankle). But yeah, keeping ants away from private areas would seem smart!

:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Paradox1987

To my eternal shame, I once (I was young) dated a girl solely because she had a tongue stud and I loved the head... Can't say that was my proudest moment.


----------



## koalaroo

Paradox1987 said:


> To my eternal shame, I once (I was young) dated a girl solely because she had a tongue stud and I loved the head... Can't say that was my proudest moment.


Men!



(I'm just kiddin'!)


----------



## SilentScream

koalaroo said:


> @Jawz - Those ants sound worse than fire ants (which I am fortunately not allergic to -- stepped into a mound once and counted 28 bites on my foot and ankle). But yeah, keeping ants away from private areas would seem smart!
> 
> :shocked::shocked::shocked:


28 ankle bites .. fire ants ... OMG !! :/ That must've been a horrifying experience. 

--- 
These are the ants we're talking about:










This is what these bad-asses look like o.0 

The closest I can come to your experience is that I got out of my car to get a few pictures taken with my wife on our honeymoon ... and the next thing I knew, I had over 50 leeches all over my feet ... all the way up to my knees 

These things:










Killed them with Ralph Lauren Cologne  For some reason my gut instincts told me that the spirit/alcohol mix in the cologne would be damaging to them. 

/derail


----------



## Paradox1987

koalaroo said:


> Men!
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm just kiddin'!)


HAHAHAHAHA!! That was *exactly* what my best friend (she's an INFP lass) had to say on the matter... I blame being a teenager in my (limited granted) defence. That said, the last girl I dated had a tongue stud too, but that wasn't the reason I dated her. I actually dated her because she reminded me a bit of Elinor Dashwood, and that from me is the highest praise...


----------



## koalaroo

Confession: 

My boyfriend and I used to sext a lot during the day when he was at his job he hated. *cough*

And then he got a new job and we can't do that anymore. I kind of miss it, but I kind of don't at the same time.


----------



## Drewbie

Jawz said:


> I got into reading erotica at that point and I would sneak into my mom's library and read her romance novels.


Yesss, I'm not the only one that snuck things from their mom's erotica and romance novels. I read I don't even know how many dozens of them that she had, but eventually all the plots got boring, I realized the all had basically the same formula, and developed the talent of being able to take any particular book off her shelf and opening it to the smutty parts. 

I know my mom never found out because she refused to talk to me about sex until I was engaged and she would definitely have had a problem with me reading erotica. I was super sneaky. :ninja:


----------



## knittigan

koalaroo said:


> Confession:
> 
> My boyfriend and I used to sext a lot during the day when he was at his job he hated. *cough*
> 
> And then he got a new job and we can't do that anymore. I kind of miss it, but I kind of don't at the same time.


Been there. My boyfriend worked in a lab last semester and I have a thing for white lab coats... roud:


----------



## Paradox1987

koalaroo said:


> Confession:
> 
> My boyfriend and I used to sext a lot during the day when he was at his job he hated. *cough*
> 
> And then he got a new job and we can't do that anymore. I kind of miss it, but I kind of don't at the same time.


You know, I have to switch my phone off at work (most of the time), so any sort of communication is out of the question unless I instigate it; and it's too hard to do at work without either getting distracted by clients, or arrested.


----------



## koalaroo

@Jawz - Fortunately for me, the reason I ended up stepping into the ant pile was because I was turning on a hose to water some plants ... so I turned it up all the way and blasted the little blighters off of my ankle and foot. Most of the bites were on my ankle/Achilles heel area. The not-so-cool area to get bitten on the feet is in between the toes. And that's good about thinking about using the cologne to get rid of the leeches. LOL.

Oh, and as for reading erotica. The closest thing to erotica our house had in it was the naughty bits of the Bible (some of the Psalms aren't all that tame when you look at them more closely, though). Although, I did learn the word orgasm from an Anne McCaffrey book. Surprised that was on a shelf anywhere close enough for me to pick up. I think I reread that part of that book like ... 30 times. LOL.

(Edit: and yes, I used a dictionary to look up what the word "orgasm" meant).


----------



## Paradox1987

knittigan said:


> Been there. My boyfriend worked in a lab last semester and I have a thing for white lab coats... roud:


The last woman I dated had a serious thing for my wig and gown. Even though the wig is damned itchy...


----------



## knittigan

Paradox1987 said:


> The last woman I dated had a serious thing for my wig and gown. Even though the wig is damned itchy...


Ignorant question from a North American, but you don't actually have to wear those at work, do you?


----------



## koalaroo

knittigan said:


> Been there. My boyfriend worked in a lab last semester and I have a thing for white lab coats... roud:


Haha. Awesome.



Paradox1987 said:


> You know, I have to switch my phone off at work (most of the time), so any sort of communication is out of the question unless I instigate it; and it's too hard to do at work without either getting distracted by clients, or arrested.


Well, the other thing with switching jobs was he had his own office at his old job, but for the first 8 months at the new job he was stuck in a cubicle. Boners apparently get really awkward when you can't shut everyone else out.

:kitteh:


----------



## Paradox1987

knittigan said:


> Ignorant question from a North American, but you don't actually have to wear those at work, do you?


Most certainly do roud:, that was one of the reasons I became a barrister!! (Ok slight exaggeration).

You don't wear them in the magistrate's court, or the youth court. But anything in the county or (in my case) Crown Court upwards is robed. So wig, gown and bands are a must.


----------



## knittigan

Paradox1987 said:


> Most certainly do roud:, that was one of the reasons I became a barrister!! (Ok slight exaggeration).


Liar, you're an ENFP; I'm sure there's a part of you that finds it utterly delightful that you get to wear a funny costume to work :wink:

My ENFP bestie would probably explode with excitement, although I do think that it's probably less funny within the context of the UK and I'm almost certain that the novelty would wear off over time.


----------



## SilentScream

koalaroo said:


> Oh, and as for reading erotica. The closest thing to erotica our house had in it was the naughty bits of the Bible (some of the Psalms aren't all that tame when you look at them more closely, though). Although, I did learn the word orgasm from an Anne McCaffrey book. Surprised that was on a shelf anywhere close enough for me to pick up. I think I reread that part of that book like ... 30 times. LOL.
> 
> (Edit: and yes, I used a dictionary to look up what the word "orgasm" meant).


Heh .. I think having an INFJ mom really helped me with regards to my early sexuality and coming to terms with my puberty without any guilt issues at all. Even though I've been sexually repressed all my life - I know that my parenting did not contribute to it. It was more a result of the views on sexuality of the overall country I was raised in [Pakistan]. I think if my father wasn't a strict Muslim, my mom probably would have allowed me to be sexually active and just turned the other cheek. But born a Muslim in a primarily Islamic state meant that I did not take any chances when it came to exploring my sexuality - even after I moved to Canada. I just repressed it because at the time I felt like I was being true to my religious beliefs - which changed after I realized that I didn't have much of a sex life even after marriage. My wife was raised in a much, much more sexually repressed household than I was ... and we weren't even remotely sexually compatible in the end. 

My mom has always been just so completely open - plus she's the sort who reads a book a day so we never had any shortage of any kinds of books around the house. Even all her romance novels would be easily accessible in the library. She had all kinds too .. Decent romance stuff, hardcore erotica .. even smut on occasion. Though my favourite as I've mentioned was Nancy Friday by far. Those fantasies in there were so out of this world. Great for an imaginative 12 year old just coming into his own. 

I learnt something similar to @Fitz Cabbage too .. at times when I really wanted to get off and not go through ridiculous amounts of similar stories, I could easily open up to the "best" parts.


----------



## Paradox1987

knittigan said:


> Liar, you're an ENFP; I'm sure there's a part of you that finds it utterly delightful that you get to wear a funny costume to work :wink:
> 
> My ENFP bestie would probably explode with excitement, although I do think that it's probably less funny within the context of the UK and I'm almost certain that the novelty would wear off over time.


Hahahaha! You caught me! I bloody love it. Especially when I'm in the Crown Court, I run to the robing room to get my bands, wig and gown on, then you just prance around the complex looking important. Plus, all the clerks have to call me "Mr Misra", and my solicitor colleagues have to call me (much to their chagrin) "My Learned Friend", whilst I just have to call them "My Friend". 

However, that said, yes, after a while the novelty of it all wears off, but no-one laughs at it apart from the foreign lawyers who come for work experience and what not; and my non-ENFP friends don't see why I love the uniform so much... :blushed: :laughing:


----------



## knittigan

Paradox1987 said:


> Hahahaha! You caught me! I bloody love it. Especially when I'm in the Crown Court, *I run to the robing room to get my bands, wig and gown on, then you just prance around the complex looking important.* Plus, all the clerks have to call me "Mr Misra", and my solicitor colleagues have to call me (much to their chagrin) "My Learned Friend", whilst I just have to call them "My Friend".


And this is why ENFPs are some of my favourite people in the world. Seriously, there are tears in my eyes.


----------



## koalaroo

Jawz said:


> Heh .. I think having an INFJ mom really helped me with regards to my early sexuality and coming to terms with my puberty without any guilt issues at all. Even though I've been sexually repressed all my life - I know that my parenting did not contribute to it. It was more a result of the views on sexuality of the overall country I was raised in [Pakistan]. I think if my father wasn't a strict Muslim, my mom probably would have allowed me to be sexually active and just turned the other cheek. But born a Muslim in a primarily Islamic state meant that I did not take any chances when it came to exploring my sexuality - even after I moved to Canada. I just repressed it because at the time I felt like I was being true to my religious beliefs - which changed after I realized that I didn't have much of a sex life even after marriage. My wife raised in a much, much more sexually repressed household than I was ... and we weren't even remotely sexually compatible in the end.


My mother is extremely religious whereas my father goes through periods of being religious and periods of not being religious. Most of the time when my mother is extremely religious nowadays, my father seems to just "roll with the punches". I basically follow after my dad that way: I go through phases of burning spirituality/conviction and phases where I'm rather nihilistic (maybe?) about everything. I don't know if that's my bipolar disorder peeking through, something I learned from my father, or just the way I am (or if it's some combination). On the other hand, my sister follows my mom's religiosity.

That said, the area of the U.S. that I grew up in is extremely socially conservative. I grew up in a relatively small town, and as soon as someone was unwed and pregnant ... it was definitely the talk of the town. Scandalous! Wrong! (Etc.)! Yet, most of these people whose daughters got pregnant or sons got girls pregnant were unwilling to educate their children about sexuality in a pragmatic way. Also, forget about these people teaching their kids about contraceptives. 

When my parents dropped me off at college, my dad's words before he left my dorm room were, "Don't get pregnant, kid." I'm still not sure if the words were tongue-in-cheek or serious, or somewhere in between.

That said, when my sister got engaged (she's six years older than me) ... she asked me how to use condoms. It was kind of hilarious and kind of awkward. My response was like, "Well, um ... there's instructions in some boxes by certain brands." So, my gag gift to her for her engagement was a basket that I decorated (spray painted it pink and decorated with ribbons) and placed "naughty" stuff in it like boxes of condoms, sensual massage oils, some bottles of lube and sex position flash cards.


----------



## Vivid Melody

Here's mine. Some of these are just stupid/funny:


-I experienced my first orgasm when climbing a rope in our backyard when I was 6.

-When I was younger I thought a blow job meant beating someone up (due to the context of a convo I read). 

-If I haven't done anything sexual for a while, I'll orgasm in my sleep but I'm pretty sure that's common. 

-I didn't have intercourse with my husband for five years due to vaginismus. I've overcome it now. I say intercourse because we would do other things including anal (which I ironically didn't find painful) but we don't do that any more because I read it can cause infertility. I didn't find it all that pleasurable anyway.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Whew.....here we go (EDIT: suppose it would look better if I bullet pointed it). 


I slept with a fourteen-year-old in December on the first day I met her while on a break from my girlfriend. She's my best friend's second cousin, suggested for the role in my script. I didn't even ask her what age she was, which taught me the importance of small talk....we went straight into acting out scenes and got carried away. I guess that's the problem with method acting (and being a stupid bitch with no self control). To make matters worse, despite her being a virgin (and straight actually) it was euphoric....weird word to use but it was. And to add to that I still find my mind wandering back to it every now and then. Needless to say I feel extremely guilty about it. Sometimes I think I'm a hebephile or an ephebophile....


I had sex with my ex's sister and pretended it was her, she knew I was doing it, I even said her sister's name.


I did public sexy stuff with someone I barely know. It was totally obvious to everyone around but quite funny. It started with us skipping college. But it rained so much that month. I was wearing a really light bra and I let her hold the umbrella because I kept excluding her from it accidently. She was rubbing the bar off my breasts and I just let her because, well, duh, it felt good and I thought she was doing it by accident, she wasn't! We went on the train and ended up doing more. Haven't seen her since.


I also had sex in the family changing rooms in the gym with my friend.


My eyes water when I'm extremely sexually excited.


I like having my ass licked.....literally.....


I'm actually submissive and quite insecure about it. Having to prove my sexuality means having to initiate though.


Artistic girls, authoresses and especially girls who are better at math than I am turn me on, like, they actually make me wet.


I dated the same person as my mother did for almost a year.


One of my earliest memories of my mother is of her showing me a sex-ed book, my mother left me when I was four....don't even ASK me why she was showing me it that young. Maybe she didn't want me to get pregnant so young either? Not very effective at that age. 


I rationalize everything even during sex and it ruins everything. "Why does she want me to hurt her? PAIN DOESN'T FEEL GOOD. WHY DO PEOPLE ENJOY PAIN?!". And then sometimes to make things worse my brain does this thing when I'm about to orgasm "oh, you're about to climax? Remember that time you had sex with a guy? REMEMBER IT RIGHT NOW! BLOOD CLOTS! Razors shaving hearts! PLACENTA! OLD WOMEN'S TITS!" My brain hates me.


I think it feels better to sit on girls' faces but I also like having sex with the lights on and don't want them to see where I cut myself when I was younger which is very apparent when I'm lying down.


Blood freaks me out but I love how every girl I've been with loves me biting them until their skin breaks. I don't mind going down on my girlfriend when it's her period even though we have this thing going where, since we have our periods apart _still_ every week when I have mine I have to please her for the week and every week she has hers she has to please me. I also like her completely shaved almost as much as I like her trimmed.


I let my boss cuddle me and sleep over in her bed with her, afraid she might fire me if I don't let her. She's straight but she has some fantasies about girls she's always telling me about, she's always asking me if I like her and even masturbated while I was in the bed with her once. She watched me shower another time. She's ten years older than me but she buys stock for me to sell and I actually have money and feel secure because of her so I tolerate it....


Oh and I masturbate to music.



possiBri said:


> story about masturbating in class


And this turned me on O_O.


----------



## perfectcircle

I feel like nothing I have to contribute here is any good compared to other stories... I'll come back in a couple years with something really juicy.

ummm and I deleted what I had because it's _ embarrassing _!


----------



## The Great One

Etherea said:


> Ooh, I have another one. When I was about 12, I had a tendency to masturbate with the blinds open, kinda hoping someone would be watching.
> 
> Come to think of it, wow, I must've been a pedophiles wet dream :/
> 
> Around the same age I would steal my dads Playboys and whatever other dirty magazines and get off to them, including the stories. In fact, I still remember some of the stories quite well. Mostly the exhibitionist ones.
> 
> Edit: I remember the first time I felt horny I was about to be in second grade and found some porn on tv. A few years later (around the time Dude Where's My Car came out), I rented porn when I was left alone at someone else's house.


I was pretty much the same way and I even used to steal my Grandmother's classical art books and beat off to the nude women in them.


----------



## Jennywocky

Fitz Cabbage said:


> There's a severe lack of people who want to have sex with non-binary trans people (who are not also trans a/o non-binary) or who are capable of it without misgendering them. Also, what they don't know won't hurt them.


well... I'm still reminded that it could hurt the transperson, if the other person finds out. Out of the 20-30 transwomen killed per year in the US because of being trans, a common scenario is that the guy she was with ends up finding out she was trans after they've had sexual activity, and his homophobia kicks into high gear.


----------



## Jennywocky

Fitz Cabbage said:


> Yesss, I'm not the only one that snuck things from their mom's erotica and romance novels. I read I don't even know how many dozens of them that she had, but eventually all the plots got boring, I realized the all had basically the same formula, and developed the talent of being able to take any particular book off her shelf and opening it to the smutty parts.
> 
> I know my mom never found out because she refused to talk to me about sex until I was engaged and she would definitely have had a problem with me reading erotica. I was super sneaky. :ninja:


My mother is so naive/innocent, I honestly don't even think she knows what a blowjob is. 
However, my dad would stash his Penthouse Letters all over the house. They were kind of amusing...!


----------



## Drewbie

Jennywocky said:


> well... I'm still reminded that it could hurt the transperson, if the other person finds out. Out of the 20-30 transwomen killed per year in the US because of being trans, a common scenario is that the guy she was with ends up finding out she was trans after they've had sexual activity, and his homophobia kicks into high gear.


It's definitely something that could hurt a trans person, especially a trans woman, and I wouldn't recommend that anyone do it themselves. In situations where I've done it I've known the person for a few years, but was not particularly close to them, and had a fairly good understanding of their personalities. Granted, the first person I slept with under the pretense of being cis was rather violent, though not homophobic, but I was in a pretty self-destructive place at that point in my life. I wouldn't sleep with him again.

I am not a trans woman though, nor MAAB, and pre-transition so my risk of being attacked for being trans is significantly lower than a lot of people's.


----------



## The Great One

The Great One said:


> I was pretty much the same way and I even used to steal my Grandmother's classical art books and beat off to the nude women in them.


Funniest thing is that last semester I took an art appreciation course and made an A because I memorized all the pieces that I used to beat off to. Who says masturbation doesn't pay off?


----------



## possiBri

Aßbiscuits said:


> And this turned me on O_O.


Ummm... you're welcome? lol =]]


----------



## Aenima__

Hmm... Confessions. 
I masterbate to gay sex. Men on Men is HOT.
I want to stimulate my boyfriends prostate, He doesnt ask for it, but he doesnt mind what I do so I feel I would just be pushing myself on him "/
During anal Ive pooped on my ex alittle... lol It was all quiet and then outta nowhere he says "I smell shit" LMAO .....Yeahhhh that killed the mood entirely 

*realized what was confessed and runs to corner to hide* lol


----------



## Aenima__

Aßbiscuits said:


> Whew.....here we go (EDIT: suppose it would look better if I bullet pointed it).
> 
> 
> I slept with a fourteen-year-old in December on the first day I met her while on a break from my girlfriend. She's my best friend's second cousin, suggested for the role in my script. I didn't even ask her what age she was, which taught me the importance of small talk....we went straight into acting out scenes and got carried away. I guess that's the problem with method acting (and being a stupid bitch with no self control). To make matters worse, despite her being a virgin (and straight actually) it was euphoric....weird word to use but it was. And to add to that I still find my mind wandering back to it every now and then. Needless to say I feel extremely guilty about it. Sometimes I think I'm a hebephile or an ephebophile....
> 
> 
> I had sex with my ex's sister and pretended it was her, she knew I was doing it, I even said her sister's name.
> 
> 
> I did public sexy stuff with someone I barely know. It was totally obvious to everyone around but quite funny. It started with us skipping college. But it rained so much that month. I was wearing a really light bra and I let her hold the umbrella because I kept excluding her from it accidently. She was rubbing the bar off my breasts and I just let her because, well, duh, it felt good and I thought she was doing it by accident, she wasn't! We went on the train and ended up doing more. Haven't seen her since.
> 
> 
> I also had sex in the family changing rooms in the gym with my friend.
> 
> 
> My eyes water when I'm extremely sexually excited.
> 
> 
> I like having my ass licked.....literally.....
> 
> 
> I'm actually submissive and quite insecure about it. Having to prove my sexuality means having to initiate though.
> 
> 
> Artistic girls, authoresses and especially girls who are better at math than I am turn me on, like, they actually make me wet.
> 
> 
> I dated the same person as my mother did for almost a year.
> 
> 
> One of my earliest memories of my mother is of her showing me a sex-ed book, my mother left me when I was four....don't even ASK me why she was showing me it that young. Maybe she didn't want me to get pregnant so young either? Not very effective at that age.
> 
> 
> I rationalize everything even during sex and it ruins everything. "Why does she want me to hurt her? PAIN DOESN'T FEEL GOOD. WHY DO PEOPLE ENJOY PAIN?!". And then sometimes to make things worse my brain does this thing when I'm about to orgasm "oh, you're about to climax? Remember that time you had sex with a guy? REMEMBER IT RIGHT NOW! BLOOD CLOTS! Razors shaving hearts! PLACENTA! OLD WOMEN'S TITS!" My brain hates me.
> 
> 
> I think it feels better to sit on girls' faces but I also like having sex with the lights on and don't want them to see where I cut myself when I was younger which is very apparent when I'm lying down.
> 
> 
> Blood freaks me out but I love how every girl I've been with loves me biting them until their skin breaks. I don't mind going down on my girlfriend when it's her period even though we have this thing going where, since we have our periods apart _still_ every week when I have mine I have to please her for the week and every week she has hers she has to please me. I also like her completely shaved almost as much as I like her trimmed.
> 
> 
> I let my boss cuddle me and sleep over in her bed with her, afraid she might fire me if I don't let her. She's straight but she has some fantasies about girls she's always telling me about, she's always asking me if I like her and even masturbated while I was in the bed with her once. She watched me shower another time. She's ten years older than me but she buys stock for me to sell and I actually have money and feel secure because of her so I tolerate it....
> 
> 
> Oh and I masturbate to music.
> 
> 
> 
> And this turned me on O_O.


I laughed really hard at the Rationalized part ...Good stuff


----------



## Curiously

In my first long-term, committed relationship, my then-beau and I talked about having a threesome. We merely discussed this, and we did not try it out. I think the reason I was somewhat interested in this idea was I really wanted to find out if I could handle my jealous nature. Aside from being strangely turned on by the visual image of my man enjoying another woman, I knew there were some other issues at play. To this day, I wonder if I can go through with something like this and handle it well. I doubt it, but maybe if I become more evolved and self-confident, my answer would be different.


----------



## MXZCCT

Nothing compared to the rest of you crazy sex addicts. And I mean that in a good way. But,

I absolutely love the feel of female cum on my fingers, the wetter the better.

For a reason I have yet to understand, it is not the feel of intercourse that gets me off, but it is the sounds she makes and the natural sounds of sex. Drives me absolutely crazy to the point where I feel an overpowering high like I'm on drugs. Damn.

The biggest turn on is a woman who wants to challenge me in anything imaginable, and I HATE to loose.

I treat sex like an new experiment each and every time. Everything touch, lick, nibble, and/or action is a cause and effect analysis according to her pleasure and how she expresses pleasure. I like to learn.


----------



## Drewbie

Jennywocky said:


> My mother is so naive/innocent, I honestly don't even think she knows what a blowjob is.
> However, my dad would stash his Penthouse Letters all over the house. They were kind of amusing...!



My mother is such a hypocrite when it comes to sex. I know my mother is not naive. She started dating my dad when he was living with another woman, I've found her lingerie, sex toys, and lube out in the open before, and she has had soooo many romance/erotica novels, but she would not educate me or my sister about sex or sexual health. My sister bought a book meant to help girls through middle and high school but when our mom realized it had some chapters about sexual development and health she confiscated it. Ugh.


----------



## Psychosmurf

Gigglegasms.


----------



## Jennywocky

SillaSY said:


> In my first long-term, committed relationship, my then-beau and I talked about having a threesome.


Sounds rather unbelievable... but I lost my virginity in a threesome when I was 19. It wasn't planned (well, not by me); it just ... unfolded.

My sex life since has been rather vanilla.


----------



## Eerie

My mother would not let me wear tampons until I moved out of the house because she didn't want to "ruin my for my husband"....... yeah if anyone thinks their moms were conservative... lol. 


I also wasn't even allowed to wear bikini style underwear. She was crazy.


----------



## Tyche

Eerie said:


> My mother would not let me wear tampons until I moved out of the house because she didn't want to "ruin my for my husband"....... yeah if anyone thinks their moms were conservative... lol.
> 
> 
> I also wasn't even allowed to wear bikini style underwear. She was crazy.


My mom wouldn't let me use tampons until I was 16 (marginally better, but hold for the crazy), and when I has no problems using them and they didn't hurt, she accused me of not being a virgin.  I didn't even make out with anyone until I was 18.


----------



## Dalton_C

The Great One said:


> Yeah, I hated the taste of my cum. It tasted kind of chalky, bitter, and I hated it. I'm definitely never going gay after that experience.


The taste is dependent on your diet.


----------



## Dalton_C

Eh, I like to be bite or be bitten.


----------



## alien

I have a lot I could say here, but I'm too embarrassed. :X


----------



## Tyche

alien said:


> I have a lot I could say here, but I'm too embarrassed. :X


There's no reason to be embarrassed  Lots of people have opened up and we've all been very friendly about what others have shared. In fact, a lot of this thread is relating to other's confessions or discussing them and asking questions. It's surprisingly liberating if you're normally used to keeping it all to yourself.


----------



## Fizz

HOLY SHIT GUYZ. This was started yesterday and is now at 32 pages. This has to be a new record.


----------



## MXZCCT

Fizz said:


> HOLY SHIT GUYZ. This was started yesterday and is now at 32 pages. This has to be a new record.


This is just getting started Fizz. Sit back with some popcorn and enjoy the show!


----------



## Paradox1987

Fizz said:


> HOLY SHIT GUYZ. This was started yesterday and is now at 32 pages. This has to be a new record.


This thread has a mind of its own...


----------



## Fizz

MXZCCT said:


> This is just getting started Fizz. Sit back with some popcorn and enjoy the show!


I'm on page 5 and truckin' along. I gotta see what everyone's on about.


----------



## alien

Okay, here goes nothing then, I guess xD

1. I've only had sex with one guy. 
2. I was on top when I lost my virginity, and it was kind of an accident. 
3. I love giving blow jobs and I love swallowing. But I don't like being eaten out, that grosses me out. 
4. I'm totally submissive. I love being tied up, mild pain, and teased.
5. I don't use lube when I have sex, unless I'm using a female condom. Otherwise, I'm wet enough and a squirter.  
6. My ex still wants me for the sex, and I'm letting him have it.


----------



## MXZCCT

Fizz said:


> I'm on page 5 and truckin' along. I gotta see what everyone's on about.


I'm just waiting for that one person out there building the courage to admit to something that will be a jaw dropper.

Jaw Dropper = Really good thing. So don't get scared, ladies and gents.


----------



## Tyche

I confess that I've faked a few orgasms in the past. I've no idea why I'd do a thing like that when there's no point to faking it. But for some reason I felt the need to make it look and sound like I did. I would never do it again though. I'm so against lying like that.


----------



## Fizz

MXZCCT said:


> I'm just waiting for that one person out there building the courage to admit to something that will be a jaw dropper.
> 
> Jaw Dropper = Really good thing. So don't get scared, ladies and gents.


It's going to be unfathomable but I'm waiting. Though you should have warned me with a spoiler alert, I wanted to find some juicy stuff.


----------



## MXZCCT

Fizz said:


> It's going to be unfathomable but I'm waiting. Though you should have warned me with a spoiler alert, I wanted to find some juicy stuff.


Oh, there is a fair amount of juicy stuff in there already.
The spectrum of experiences is pretty wide so far.


----------



## Tyche

MXZCCT said:


> I'm just waiting for that one person out there building the courage to admit to something that will be a jaw dropper.
> 
> Jaw Dropper = Really good thing. So don't get scared, ladies and gents.


Lol. Hard to know what a good jaw dropper is, you know  I'm sure a lot of us have some really juicy ones hidden away. Maybe if someone posts something close to the level of some of my secrets I'll share. Until then Imma be keeping it to myself.


----------



## Jennywocky

Does it have to be true?

(cuz I can make up some great stories!)


----------



## Fizz

koalaroo said:


> Confession - looking at sex positions amuses the hell out of me ... and then I get confused while looking at the advanced positions. Usually I end up thinking, "OH MY GOD. Both people would have to do a lifetime of yoga to get into that position!"


My reaction is usually, "Now was _that_ necessary?" - it seems like it would be more of a distraction than pleasurable. Most people have a hard enough time with missionary and doggie, why make them spin plates and saucers while riding a unicycle?


----------



## MXZCCT

Etherea said:


> Lol. Hard to know what a good jaw dropper is, you know  I'm sure a lot of us have some really juicy ones hidden away. Maybe if someone posts something close to the level of some of my secrets I'll share. Until then Imma be keeping it to myself.


You tease.


----------



## Tyche

MXZCCT said:


> You tease.


It is one of the things I'm best at, yes. 

I'm still waiting on someone to up the ante so we can really get this thread going.


----------



## Fizz

possiBri said:


> Yeah, I totally didn't think it would be possible but I just had to try. What's even crazier is that I was in the FRONT of the class (but along the outer edge) and somehow managed to do this while facing the teacher and part of the class.
> 
> Ok so, tools used: baggy sweatshirt with front pocket, Sharpie, swivel chair. Please keep in mind this was completely impromptu, but I ALWAYS have a Sharpie on me. First I grabbed the Sharpie outta my bag, and put it in my jeans pocket. Then I put my hands in the front pocket of my sweatshirt with my sleeves completely in the pocket. I then carefully extracted my arms out of the sleeves whilst leaving them tucked inside the pocket (made it look like my arms were still there). I made sure my shoulder stayed in the same position, grabbed the sharpie out of my pocket and unzipped my pants, and got to work. I used my free hand to kind push the sweatshirt up so you could barely make out any movement under my sweatshirt. The swivel chair helped me get away with wiggling, readjusting, and other stuff of that nature. The craziest part was right before climax the guy sitting next to me made a comment about what the teacher was talking about and looked to me for a laugh and I was barely able to feign a laugh without giving myself away because I was breathing all heavily and shit.
> 
> Needless to say, it was quite an interesting experience. I doubt I'll do it again, because recounting the tale now I feel kinda weird about the whole thing. In my own defense, though, masturbating on a toilet is garbage.
> 
> Edit: After this description, I now open up an AMA if you want... though unless @Etherea is ok with it, please don't derail the thread to do so!


I hope no one has said this already but you're the MacGyver of masturbation in public.


----------



## MXZCCT

Etherea said:


> It is one of the things I'm best at, yes.
> 
> I'm still waiting on someone to up the ante so we can really get this thread going.


Ladies first...


----------



## Tyche

Jennywocky said:


> Does it have to be true?
> 
> (cuz I can make up some great stories!)


Lol! I would prefer them to be true. Otherwise I could just say I let a football team run a train on me in space or something.


----------



## possiBri

Fizz said:


> I hope no one has said this already but you're the MacGyver of masturbation in public.


That is the coolest fucking compliment I've ever received! FUCK YES.


----------



## SilentScream

Confession: I wanted to get into the business of manufacturing BDSM gear while in Pakistan because it would've been extremely cheap to manufacture and ship to the Western world. I had the business plan ready and everything. But I was married and expected to get into a "respectable line of work" and there was no way either of my families were going to allow me to get into that business. 

Recently I applied to a very famous bondage porn site as an assistant producer. Haven't heard from that yet. If I get in, I'm moving to LA and saying goodbye to my family for good 

But I know it's probably just a pipe-dream that's never happening.


----------



## Tyche

MXZCCT said:


> Ladies first...


Hah! I don't remember you bringing very many confessions to the table! Anyone on the forum knows most of my sexual history by now  

Here are a couple more confessions, though nothing scandalous or anything:

-Serious interest in group sex where I'm in the center. Like one giant orgy centered around me. 
-I have such strong rape fantasies that I have fanticized about rapists on the news raping me
-I had a female friend in high school who couldn't dance, so I showed her how to grind and even when she was bad at it, I still had her continue because I enjoyed it. Feel bad because she was very innocent and had no idea. 
-My best friend was a lesbian and sometimes I entertained ideas of seducing her. Actually, more appropriately, I wanted to tear that girl up. But I cared too much about her to use her like that. 
-I regularly entertain fantasies about having my own female submissive to do whatever I like with.


----------



## Jennywocky

Etherea said:


> Lol! I would prefer them to be true. Otherwise I could just say I let a football team run a train on me in space or something.


OMG DID YOU ALL HEAR THAT ETHEREA LET THE PACKERS SECOND SQUAD RUN A TRAIN ON HER IN SPACE!????

... i guess that's how stories start.


----------



## Who

adverseaffects said:


> oh my god this thread now has the word fap and I can no longer read it.
> What's wrong with jerk off, wank off, beat off, masturbate, for goodness sakes?
> When I hear fap I hear teenage boys who watch anime porn on 4chan.


I don't see why you'd make that association considering how the word "fap" predates 4chan. I just used it because it was in the post I quoted and it's fairly common on most other sites I go to but since it seems to bother you so much I edited it.

For the record, I did originally have one use of the word "masturbate" and only one use of "fap" and I'm honestly trying to figure out what happened to the "masturbate" that I clearly remember typing. I guess when I reread my post, I misread "mastered" as "masturbated" and got confused.

I didn't use the other euphemisms you listed because I almost always hear "jerk off" in the context of an insult (ie: "everybody's too busy jerking off to get any real work done") so it has harsher and cruder connotations in my mind. "Wank" is a word that I don't really use often because I never really hear it outside of TV and movies. "Beat off" is a phrase I haven't heard anyone use since high school so I associate it with teens as much as you associate "fap" with teens.


----------



## perfectcircle

Who said:


> I don't see why you'd make that association considering how the word "fap" predates 4chan. I just used it because it was in the post I quoted and it's fairly common on most other sites I go to but since it seems to bother you so much I edited it.
> 
> For the record, I did originally have one use of the word "masturbate" and only one use of "fap" and I'm honestly trying to figure out what happened to the "masturbate" that I clearly remember typing. I guess when I reread my post, I misread "mastered" as "masturbated" and got confused.
> 
> I didn't use the other euphemisms you listed because I almost always hear "jerk off" in the context of an insult (ie: "everybody's too busy jerking off to get any real work done") so it has harsher and cruder connotations in my mind. "Wank" is a word that I don't really use often because I never really hear it outside of TV and movies. "Beat off" is a phrase I haven't heard anyone use since high school so I associate it with teens as much as you associate "fap" with teens.


It was conversational joking, not an attack. You didn't have to edit it. You can use as many words that I find gross as you want. I just wanted to rail against the word fap, other people used it as well, I didn't mean to single you out or anything. Carry on, carry on.


----------



## Eerie

I like the word "fap" it just sounds.... cute. It could be worse though, like when i found out what this song meant ;P


----------



## perfectcircle

My dislike of the word fap may originate from a boy in highschool who went on 4chan all the time and watched bizzaro saditic rape porn and told me about his weird hentai fantasies about me over text and used the word 'fap'. I was horrified.

There, can that be my sexual confession?


----------



## scott

some of these confessions are just...yeah :shocked::laughing:
lemme see.


I had an affair with one of my best friends' mother
I've had sex in a variety of public places...inluding a local park, public toilets, a car park, on a beach (sand crack >.<)
Girls with "the lesbian look" reaaaally turn me on. & i don't mean like big, butch, scary, biker types. more Devin Tailes and Frankie from Lip Service types 
I have tasted my own cum, partly because a then-gf suggested i do so, partly out of pure curiosity
I've had a finger up my bum. lets not get into that one


----------



## Napoleptic

Psychosmurf said:


> Gigglegasms.


Explain, please.



knittigan said:


> Been there. My boyfriend worked in a lab last semester and I have a thing for white lab coats... roud:


Ooooooh, lucky! roud:


----------



## Psychosmurf

Napoleptic said:


> Explain, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh, lucky! roud:


When you can't stop giggling after an orgasm. First gf had those, and they're very contagious. roud:


----------



## bromide

Psychosmurf said:


> When you can't stop giggling after an orgasm. First gf had those, and they're very contagious. roud:


That's never happened to me before, sounds awkward. I did have the opposite though, my ex gf sometimes cried during/after sex. It was insaaaaaanely awkward for me. She explained that it meant that I was very, very good at it more than anything else, though that definitely didn't make it any less weird for me.


----------



## Curiously

scott said:


> [*]I've had a finger up my bum. lets not get into that one
> [/LIST]


Oh, _let's _get into this one.
jk jk, totally jk.


----------



## milti

> I've had sex in a variety of public places...inluding a local park, public toilets, a car park, on a beach (sand crack >.<)


YES! Public-place sex is so much fun. I've had sex (in my university campus) on, let's see... a rock opposite the vice chancellor's office, in the philosophy department, in front of a lake (damn mosquitoes), a little distance away from some unknown kids singing around a bonfire, haha, yep, I like sex out in the open.

I cried after sex with the person who is now my boyfriend - not because I fell in love with him at that moment (as he believes) but because we went so fast I started having uterine cramps immediately after. 

Sex while on my period is probably the best sex. More lubrication, and it eases the pain (for me at least).

I had sex with a guy whose name I didn't even know for sure till after we were done.

I lost my virginity in a moving car. The driver was so mad at us he didn't slow down for any of the speed breakers.


----------



## bromide

scott said:


> [*]I've had a finger up my bum. lets not get into that one
> [/LIST]


So many guys feel awkward talking about this I noticed, it's some sort of taboo. I think that's a denial of the potentiality for their own sexual pleasure though. I've been told that the most intense blow job orgasms I've given have been when I was digitally stimulating their prostate simultaneously. If it feels good, and I know it does, what's with all of the aversion?


----------



## The Great One

I've always wanted to recreate the Chris Isaak, "Wicked Game" video with a beautiful woman and make love to her on the beach.


----------



## Fizz

milti girl said:


> I lost my virginity in a moving car. The driver was so mad at us he didn't slow down for any of the speed breakers.


Care to explain how that happened? I mean, it doesn't sound like the most romantic of situations. :laughing:


----------



## The Great One

Fizz said:


> Care to explain how that happened? I mean, it doesn't sound like the most romantic of situations. :laughing:


lol, was her the Pimp the one that was driving?


----------



## Erudis

I was sexted by mistake once (don't ask me how that could happen), so I decided to play along. I said a lot of crazy stuff, and the guy never noticed, although he said he didn't know I was this kinky. And in the end I told him to surprise me when he got home.

I can only imagine the look on his girlfriend's face when he came home that day dressed like a member of Village People, with a whip in one hand and handcuffs in the other.

@possiBri 

You should get an award for that one.
Or at least a PerC achievement. "Ninja Masturbator: You'll never see it coming." :ninja:


----------



## milti

> Care to explain how that happened? I mean, it doesn't sound like the most romantic of situations.


A bunch of us had gone out (in a small car) on a drive down the highway, and we even stopped for a midnight meal. There were 4 of us in the back (2 couples)
Umm, you want the logistics? I sat on his lap facing him. Hey, the other couple was cuddling up to each other. They weren't noticing us.
Yeah, well, it took ages to actually do and I'm no sure how much we achieved (I certainly didn't feel any rush or orgasm) but he did come. Anyway, it burned a lot, and our theory was it was because he'd eaten spicy chicken with his fingers. That was so weird and we were glad when we finally got back and got into a bed. It was then that I realised: sex is just sex. :/


----------



## possiBri

@Erudis, thanks... I do feel pretty gangstaaaarr about it! =]


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

I was deep into a long nature trail near my house. there was no one around and I was really horny so I masturbated, cleaned myself off (I was by a lake) and kept going. it gave me a rush for some reason


----------



## scott

bromide said:


> So many guys feel awkward talking about this I noticed, it's some sort of taboo. I think that's a denial of the potentiality for their own sexual pleasure though. I've been told that the most intense blow job orgasms I've given have been when I was digitally stimulating their prostate simultaneously. If it feels good, and I know it does, what's with all of the aversion?


i think most straight men avoid anything to do with anal penetration purely because it usually associates with gay men and they're afraid to be seen as anything other than heterosexual. to be honest, i think too many straight men are so determined to keep this "100% STRAIGHT" persona that the majority wouldnt have even admitted to what i did in that quoted post. i am comfortable enough in my own sexuality, i am straight, i'm proud of it and i'm not afraid that admitting i've had something up my "exit hole" will affect other peoples' thoughts/opinions on my orientation. the reason i said "let's not get into that one" is not because i'm afraid i may be seen as anything other than straight, but more-so because of the the absolutely crazy psychotic woman who was involved in this act. 

p.s i hope this made sense.... *alcohol consumption*


----------



## The Great One

Erudis said:


> I was sexted by mistake once (don't ask me how that could happen), so I decided to play along. I said a lot of crazy stuff, and the guy never noticed, although he said he didn't know I was this kinky. And in the end I told him to surprise me when he got home.
> 
> I can only imagine the look on his girlfriend's face when he came home that day dressed like a member of Village People, with a whip in one hand and handcuffs in the other.
> 
> @possiBri
> 
> You should get an award for that one.
> Or at least a PerC achievement. "Ninja Masturbator: You'll never see it coming." :ninja:


LMFAO! That almost sounds like something out of a Seinfeld skit.


----------



## koalaroo

Hot damn. This thread is still going strong!


----------



## 7rr7s

One time I had my girlfriend stay the night, and we both got totally hammered and starting fucking like rabbits. I was so drunk, that when my mom knocked on the door to tell me I had a phone call, I answered it totally naked with a raging hard on. Hey m0m! I then proceeded to walk around the house and grab some orange juice and I really hope my parents and sister never saw me, but who knows.

Then later that night, I woke up naked and alone in my bed. Apparently my mom took me to bed because I was so hammered and made my gf sleep on the couch. This pissed me off further, so at 5AM I wake up my girlfriend by sticking my cock in her mouth and making her give me head in my family room before I caveman dragged her back to my room for further fucking. 

Needless to say, me and mom had a long talk the next day. waughhh!!!:crazy::laughing:


----------



## Psychosmurf

KindOfBlue06 said:


> One time I had my girlfriend stay the night, and we both got totally hammered and starting fucking like rabbits. I was so drunk, that when my mom knocked on the door to tell me I had a phone call, I answered it totally naked with a raging hard on. Hey m0m! I then proceeded to walk around the house and grab some orange juice and I really hope my parents and sister never saw me, but who knows.
> 
> Then later that night, I woke up naked and alone in my bed. Apparently my mom took me to bed because I was so hammered and made my gf sleep on the couch. This pissed me off further, so at 5AM I wake up my girlfriend by sticking my cock in her mouth and making her give me head in my family room before I caveman dragged her back to my room for further fucking.
> 
> Needless to say, me and mom had a long talk the next day. waughhh!!!:crazy::laughing:


ROFLMAO!!! :crazy:

That must have been the most awkward conversation evar!


----------



## Nordom

I've done the orgasm in the eye thing too, and had serious irritation for like two days. Like the episode of Seinfeld when George gets grapefruit juice in his eye and keeps accidentally winking. Once when my gf was away for a funeral over a weekend I got all caught up in the world of porn and managed to hit the ceiling. It's one of those moments where you simultaneously want everyone and also no one to be there to admire your accomplishment because that's a whole lot of edging.


----------



## koalaroo

So, I have a super girly giggle that can turn my boyfriend on, but if I giggle in bed it totally turns him off! 

I guess he thinks I'm laughing at him? I'm not, sometimes I just get giddy and lightheaded ... especially when, ya know, stuff is going on.


----------



## Mycathatesyou

I remember getting a small hard on when I was 4 watching people in a movie kissing. I actually asked my mother why I felt weird down there.


----------



## Vaka

Aßbiscuits said:


> Whew.....here we go (EDIT: suppose it would look better if I bullet pointed it).
> 
> 
> 
> I slept with a fourteen-year-old in December on the first day I met her while on a break from my girlfriend. She's my best friend's second cousin, suggested for the role in my script. I didn't even ask her what age she was, which taught me the importance of small talk....we went straight into acting out scenes and got carried away. I guess that's the problem with method acting (and being a stupid bitch with no self control). To make matters worse, despite her being a virgin (and straight actually) it was euphoric....weird word to use but it was. And to add to that I still find my mind wandering back to it every now and then. Needless to say I feel extremely guilty about it. Sometimes I think I'm a hebephile or an ephebophile....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sex with my ex's sister and pretended it was her, she knew I was doing it, I even said her sister's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did public sexy stuff with someone I barely know. It was totally obvious to everyone around but quite funny. It started with us skipping college. But it rained so much that month. I was wearing a really light bra and I let her hold the umbrella because I kept excluding her from it accidently. She was rubbing the bar off my breasts and I just let her because, well, duh, it felt good and I thought she was doing it by accident, she wasn't! We went on the train and ended up doing more. Haven't seen her since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had sex in the family changing rooms in the gym with my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes water when I'm extremely sexually excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like having my ass licked.....literally.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually submissive and quite insecure about it. Having to prove my sexuality means having to initiate though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artistic girls, authoresses and especially girls who are better at math than I am turn me on, like, they actually make me wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dated the same person as my mother did for almost a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my earliest memories of my mother is of her showing me a sex-ed book, my mother left me when I was four....don't even ASK me why she was showing me it that young. Maybe she didn't want me to get pregnant so young either? Not very effective at that age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rationalize everything even during sex and it ruins everything. "Why does she want me to hurt her? PAIN DOESN'T FEEL GOOD. WHY DO PEOPLE ENJOY PAIN?!". And then sometimes to make things worse my brain does this thing when I'm about to orgasm "oh, you're about to climax? Remember that time you had sex with a guy? REMEMBER IT RIGHT NOW! BLOOD CLOTS! Razors shaving hearts! PLACENTA! OLD WOMEN'S TITS!" My brain hates me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it feels better to sit on girls' faces but I also like having sex with the lights on and don't want them to see where I cut myself when I was younger which is very apparent when I'm lying down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood freaks me out but I love how every girl I've been with loves me biting them until their skin breaks. I don't mind going down on my girlfriend when it's her period even though we have this thing going where, since we have our periods apart _still_ every week when I have mine I have to please her for the week and every week she has hers she has to please me. I also like her completely shaved almost as much as I like her trimmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let my boss cuddle me and sleep over in her bed with her, afraid she might fire me if I don't let her. She's straight but she has some fantasies about girls she's always telling me about, she's always asking me if I like her and even masturbated while I was in the bed with her once. She watched me shower another time. She's ten years older than me but she buys stock for me to sell and I actually have money and feel secure because of her so I tolerate it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I masturbate to music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this turned me on O_O.


Your whole post pretty much turned me on, but I may already have been horny, idk


----------



## Napoleptic

Erudis said:


> I was sexted by mistake once (don't ask me how that could happen), so I decided to play along. I said a lot of crazy stuff, and the guy never noticed, although he said he didn't know I was this kinky. And in the end I told him to surprise me when he got home.
> 
> I can only imagine the look on his girlfriend's face when he came home that day dressed like a member of Village People, with a whip in one hand and handcuffs in the other.
> 
> possiBri
> 
> You should get an award for that one.
> Or at least a PerC achievement. "Ninja Masturbator: You'll never see it coming." :ninja:


This is my favorite post in this thread so far, though I'm not sure whether for the story or for the horrible awesome pun.



Psychosmurf said:


> ROFLMAO!!! :crazy:
> 
> That must have been the most awkward conversation evar!


The first conversation that came to mind was not the one with his mother but his girlfriend trying to talk around his penis... :laughing:


----------



## Falhalterra

-I have a deep desire to learn how to pole dance and learn certain types of 'dirty dancing'. lol
-Any guy I've been with I've accidentally kicked in the nuts. xD
-Never burned my eyes from facials, so HA! lol
-I've learned 69ing on top of someone is very difficult depending on body type...so side to side is preferred now. 
-I'm interested in rimming the guy I love...as long as he cleans the hell out of that area first. lol
-Even though I say I'm so submissive, I just recently took control over the guy I'm seeing, and now I feel more confident in being a dom.


----------



## Angua

- Did it with a colleague and more or less told on him afterwards as he acted like a jerk about it.

- Took someone I still don't know the name of into my boss's office and had wild sex on the meeting table, fell through the table, more or less put the legs back, and spent the next morning taking minutes, sweating and with my fingers crossed. The table has since been replaced.

- Had sex with another colleague (married) during a Worker's Council outing; no need to tell on him, it was just to get it out of our system.

- I love to have my hair pulled, esp. during doggy.


----------



## The Great One

Jawz said:


> Maybe there's someone here on PerC who was one of your male slaves.
> 
> Now _*that*_ would be a confession.


lol, I think I'm the reason that he retired.


----------



## perfectcircle

Ok I want to give it a proper shot- sexual confessions up to the tender age of 17:

-The only guy I've had sex with it was illegal to due to due to the age difference.

-I've had fantasies of being raped or sex with strangers. They were far more intense when I was younger, now that I'm older and finally feel that sexual desire is normal and accepted I am less prone to think about it, oddly! (you know when you're younger and you think you're the only one who's caught onto the big secret of sex and you feel dirty for even tihnking about it?)

-I've showered naked with my female best friend and am physically attracted to her. When we used to cuddle it used to make me unbearably horny. I felt lead on or confused for a long time in sixth/seventh grade because she'd do things like compliment me, get changed naked with me, cuddle with me, ask me to link arms or lie on top of me, show me her vagina, kiss me on the cheeks, we gave eachother hickies in truth or dare, play with my hair, hands, ect. As it turns out, she is bisexual... found it out through her talking about kissing another girl on facebook.. but with me it was all "friendly play".... kind of frustrated because I told her I wanted to make out with her once and her face was all wtf and she said, "Are you serious?!" so I played it off as a joke, "Oh yeah Ba-by, I want your loving so bad..". But yeah. Sometimes I wonder why she never wanted to make it real with me, but she did tell me if we had sex it would change our friendship "if we were lesbians", which is irritating she says that since she knows we're both bi. Anyhoo. She's acknowledges, as have I, we probably wouldn't want a relationship with a girl, but if not for the sex and commitment part, we would be in a relationship, I would have made an exception for her.

-I like it when girls lie on top of me and I am crushed. I just love the solid weight. It doesn't work as well with guys because they tend to be taller and skinner with their weight well distributed, but if they are heavy I like it when they put their weight on me as well.

-I love giving blow jobs.

-I initiated a dry hump session with my boyfriend where I was straddling his lap, in a theater, while the movie was playing. We made a family walk out. Whoops.

-I had sex with my boyfriend while his parents were respecitvely upstairs and across the hall, and I was not quiet.

-Some of my attractions to men have been to men who were inappropriately older than me, and if given the chance I would have followed through.

-I think about sex all the time.

-I like it when guys fight with me or wrestle with me, it turns me on like crazy.


Think that's all I got.


----------



## The Great One

adverseaffects said:


> Ok I want to give it a proper shot- sexual confessions up to the tender age of 17:
> 
> -The only guy I've had sex with it was illegal to due to due to the age difference.
> 
> -I've had fantasies of being raped or sex with strangers. They were far more intense when I was younger, now that I'm older and finally feel that sexual desire is normal and accepted I am less prone to think about it, oddly! (you know when you're younger and you think you're the only one who's caught onto the big secret of sex and you feel dirty for even tihnking about it?)
> 
> -I've showered naked with my female best friend and am physically attracted to her. When we used to cuddle it used to make me unbearably horny. I felt lead on or confused for a long time in sixth/seventh grade because she'd do things like compliment me, get changed naked with me, cuddle with me, ask me to link arms or lie on top of me, show me her vagina, kiss me on the cheeks, we gave eachother hickies in truth or dare, play with my hair, hands, ect. As it turns out, she is bisexual... found it out through her talking about kissing another girl on facebook.. but with me it was all "friendly play".... kind of frustrated because I told her I wanted to make out with her once and her face was all wtf and she said, "Are you serious?!" so I played it off as a joke, "Oh yeah Ba-by, I want your loving so bad..". But yeah. Sometimes I wonder why she never wanted to make it real with me, but she did tell me if we had sex it would change our friendship "if we were lesbians", which is irritating she says that since she knows we're both bi. Anyhoo. She's acknowledges, as have I, we probably wouldn't want a relationship with a girl, but if not for the sex and commitment part, we would be in a relationship, I would have made an exception for her.
> 
> -I like it when girls lie on top of me and I am crushed. I just love the solid weight. It doesn't work as well with guys because they tend to be taller and skinner with their weight well distributed, but if they are heavy I like it when they put their weight on me as well.
> 
> -I love giving blow jobs.
> 
> -I initiated a dry hump session with my boyfriend where I was straddling his lap, in a theater, while the movie was playing. We made a family walk out. Whoops.
> 
> -I had sex with my boyfriend while his parents were respecitvely upstairs and across the hall, and I was not quiet.
> 
> -Some of my attractions to men have been to men who were inappropriately older than me, and if given the chance I would have followed through.
> 
> -I think about sex all the time.
> 
> -I like it when guys fight with me or wrestle with me, it turns me on like crazy.
> 
> 
> Think that's all I got.


This post just made me horny as hell


----------



## perfectcircle

The Great One said:


> This post just made me horny as hell


...........yay?


----------



## possiBri

I accidentally made out with my tea mug while trying to avoid burning my tongue... and now I'm kinda horny.


----------



## The Great One

adverseaffects said:


> ...........yay?


Seriously though, tha just gave me jacking material for the entire week. Thank you so much for that post.


----------



## perfectcircle

The Great One said:


> Seriously though, tha just gave me jacking material for the entire week. Thank you so much for that post.


I just realized I made my life porno for men over the internet. Distasteful... oh well, you are welcome.


----------



## The Great One

adverseaffects said:


> I just realized I made my life porno for men over the internet. Distasteful... oh well, you are welcome.


I am very grateful indeed.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Girls are surprised that I'm an absolutely untouched virgin. It seriously turns them off.

"Have you ever been with a girl?"
"No."
"Seriously? How could that happen?"
"I'm luckless with women."
"You need to get laid."
"Are you suggesting..."
"Not with me! God no- I don't do virgins."


----------



## The Great One

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Girls are surprised that I'm an absolutely untouched virgin. It seriously turns them off.


Get with an older, and experienced woman. It will have the opposite effect on them and turn them on.


----------



## Where Love Died Laughing

Torai said:


> The funny thing with Enneagram is, it probably isn't. Quizzes are how a lot of INFJ's mistype as Four.


Very possibly. As i've mention, haven't really looked into Enneagram too much.  I've tested myself a few times though, and each time got 5w4 as second, and 9w1 as third. Core varied between 2w1 and 2w3, however 2w1 came up more often. I just read the descriptions for them and 2w1, 5w4, 9w1 seems rather accurate. But I agree that a lot of my motivations are fear-based...


----------



## Sara Torailles

Where Love Died Laughing said:


> Very possibly. As i've mention, haven't really looked into Enneagram too much.  I've tested myself a few times though, and each time got 5w4 as second, and 9w1 as third. Core varied between 2w1 and 2w3, however 2w1 came up more often. I just read the descriptions for them and 2w1, 5w4, 9w1 seems rather accurate. But I agree that a lot of my motivations are fear-based...


Phobic Sixes can mistype as Two.

Two's motivations are image-based. They help others to sustain an image(whether self-image, or image to others), to be exact.


----------



## Where Love Died Laughing

Torai said:


> Phobic Sixes can mistype as Two.
> 
> Two's motivations are image-based. They help others to sustain an image(whether self-image, or image to others), to be exact.


Yeah, I'm intrigued now. I've been reading about Enneagram and how it works instead of going to bed since it's already 4.30 
I can see a lot of myself in both type 2 and 6... But type 6 sort of describes a lot of the turmoil within me most of the times. I'm allover the place usually, one moment thinking one thing, the other something completely opposite.


----------



## perfectcircle

-.- get these enngeagram discussions off my sexual outle- I mean confession thread.


----------



## possiBri

Where Love Died Laughing said:


> Yeah, I'm intrigued now.


FYI, for those wanting a nice consolidated chart for easy Enneatype comparison: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...um/86005-enneagram-quick-reference-chart.html



Ok, don't worry, here's my sexual confession: Sometimes I wish I could be interested in the dating scene, simply to relieve sexual tension, but I can't even consider having sex with someone until I know them well. In fact, sometimes I've thought intently about the idea of being raped as a means of getting the sex and being forced to deal with the anonymity — I've watched (and been aroused by) rape fantasy porn and have even masturbated to Law & Order: SVU. I also like porn (on the rare occasion when I watch it) with teens and sometimes I wonder if the stuff that I'm aroused by (as well as the apprehension I have around sex) is subliminally driven by something that happened to me when I was younger and just don't remember. It seems like more and more people realize that they were victimized as children well into their adulthood — though it's probably just me being a hypochondriac of sorts, wanting to explain my lack of sexual confidence away.


----------



## traceur

- i am 27 and had only one woman, who i happened to have married and now officially separated from.

hey that's a lot more embarrassing to me then my fantasies


----------



## Sara Torailles

Where Love Died Laughing said:


> Yeah, I'm intrigued now. I've been reading about Enneagram and how it works instead of going to bed since it's already 4.30
> I can see a lot of myself in both type 2 and 6... But type 6 sort of describes a lot of the turmoil within me most of the times. I'm allover the place usually, one moment thinking one thing, the other something completely opposite.


Twos tend to make little lists of the helpful things they do in their heads in order to feel better about themselves, or, in the case of unhealthy Twos disintegrated to Eight, waving it in people's faces in order to manipulate them. Phobic Sixes tend to simply do helpful things for the sake of security and keeping themselves in a relationship.



adverseaffects said:


> -.- get these enngeagram discussions off my sexual outle- I mean confession thread.


I'll add another somewhat sexual confession in order to keep the thread from being derailed:

I have a little patch of depigmented skin on my penis. 

I probably never should have said that. :blushed:


----------



## perfectcircle

traceur said:


> - i am 27 and had only one woman, who i happened to have married and now officially separated from.
> 
> hey that's a lot more embarrassing to me then my fantasies


nothing wrong with that, dude.


----------



## traceur

adverseaffects said:


> nothing wrong with that, dude.


the thing is... when we met, she sort of made the first move, and most of the second, and the fourth, which was barely the fourth since really the 3rd was very subtle...

and until recently it didn't matter so much because i wasn't really ready for anyone else...
but now i haven't had sex in... almost 4 months, maybe 5? i am not sure...

you see where i am going with this?


----------



## perfectcircle

traceur said:


> the thing is... she sort of made the first move, and most of the second, and the fourth, which was barely the fourth since really the 3rd was very subtle...
> 
> you see where i am going with this?


your problem is you can't initiate anything sexually?


----------



## traceur

adverseaffects said:


> your problem is you can't initiate anything sexually?


 i know how to initiate sex... with my xwife. every fetish spot move and mind game. hell i should get a Phd... on her.

but i've never actually hit on women.


----------



## perfectcircle

traceur said:


> i know how to initiate sex... with my xwife. every fetish spot move and mind game. hell i should get a Phd... on her.
> 
> but i've never actually hit on women.


well that's not a problem if you don't WANT to hit on women/have sex with other women. If you do though, I'm sure you could easily figure it out.


----------



## Donovan

Fitz Cabbage said:


> Confession: I've had sex with a straight person knowing they wouldn't be attracted to me if they knew I was transgender.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo, that one is controversial.


ok, i didn't find it in the rest of the thread (i also haven't scoured it though)... how exactly does this happen? do you pretend to be rushed or worried someone might walk in on the two of you and therefore have a reason to be "circumspect"/restricted in movement which would restrict full viewing of the body/"whatever"? the "how" is intensely interesting to me.

hope this isn't too much prying.


----------



## wen

whew I just read through the whole thing. there sure are some funny stories here lol

can't say I've done much to confess, really. but I do have a funny story from when I lost my virginity... Drunk, on a cruise ship, with a guy I still don't know the name of. (yeah, classy, I know :/)

Anyways, it was in a really small cabin, we had to kick out his friends who were hanging out in there first (shot us some leering grins as they left...) So after they leave we get into it, and then in the middle of it all someone opens the door (turns out that the lock was broken) and the guy I'm having sex with shoots up in surprise, throwing me off onto the floor in front of all his friends who are in the door opening. So his friends start laughing at us of course, he's scrambling for his boxers to cover himself and fortunately I was drunk enough to not be as mortified by it as I would've been otherwise... It was a bit difficult to give them the finger in a dignified way while naked on the floor. His friends were kicked out, and I had sense enough to get dressed and leave.

(a few hours later I saw a guy pull up his kilt (wtf?) on the dance floor and do the helicopter so you can imagine what kind of cruise _that_ was. safe to say, I've never been on one ever since)

I felt like a proper slag for awhile after that, but I got over it. I kind of laugh about it nowadayz.


----------



## Aenima__

bromide said:


> So many guys feel awkward talking about this I noticed, it's some sort of taboo. I think that's a denial of the potentiality for their own sexual pleasure though. I've been told that the most intense blow job orgasms I've given have been when I was digitally stimulating their prostate simultaneously. If it feels good, and I know it does, what's with all of the aversion?


I think the samething. Its just pleasure. But social norms think its Gay and its a sin if a guy has anything up or near his butt. I think there is nothing wrong with it. At least someone out there agrees!


----------



## DarkyNWO

I fucked a guy once just to prove a point in a argument. Gods that was a weird party.


----------



## Fizz

celticstained said:


> ok, i didn't find it in the rest of the thread (i also haven't scoured it though)... how exactly does this happen? do you pretend to be rushed or worried someone might walk in on the two of you and therefore have a reason to be "circumspect"/restricted in movement which would restrict full viewing of the body/"whatever"? the "how" is intensely interesting to me.
> 
> hope this isn't too much prying.


Transgender doesn't always equal any change in genitalia and if there were, it would be incredibly rude to ask about it. It's just a heads up in case that was going to be the next question. If you wouldn't ask someone the same question when meeting them understanding they're cissexual, then don't ask a trans person. I have no interest in asking every cissexual male or female how their sex like works, it's not my business. Same goes for people who don't identify as cissexual, I don't need or care to know really.

Though @Fitz Cabbage can speak for emself.


----------



## Fizz

Aenima__ said:


> I think the samething. Its just pleasure.* But social norms think its Gay and its a sin if a guy has anything up or near his butt.* I think there is nothing wrong with it. At least someone out there agrees!


Social norms do not dictate homosexuality as a sin. The Bible or other religious text depending upon the version and interpretation does. But that shit doesn't apply to a secular nation like the US. It's nowhere near as taboo as it once was but it still needs time be accepted. Even interracial marriage isn't fully accepted in the US, it's more about culture than the Bible.


----------



## MXZCCT

My mind and desires are very sensitive to sexual triggers. I have a hard time getting out of my lustful state of mind. I often wonder if I have an addiction problem (mentally), because it could be something so small as a sexual topic in a conversation or seeing an attractive female strolling down the street. It angers me, because it causes a lot of irritable tension.

I hide it well though.


----------



## Drewbie

celticstained said:


> ok, i didn't find it in the rest of the thread (i also haven't scoured it though)... how exactly does this happen? do you pretend to be rushed or worried someone might walk in on the two of you and therefore have a reason to be "circumspect"/restricted in movement which would restrict full viewing of the body/"whatever"? the "how" is intensely interesting to me.
> 
> hope this isn't too much prying.


No, I had sex while presenting as the gender I am assumed to be because of my sex, though that is not my actual gender.


----------



## MXZCCT

Jennywocky said:


> He didn't say what he used.
> (And in this thread, assumptions are dangerous...!)


.....touche


----------



## Donovan

i'd rather not speculate--pursuing this could possibly be construed as being rude... :tongue:


----------



## MXZCCT

celticstained said:


> i'd rather not speculate--pursuing this could possibly be construed as being rude... :tongue:


He openly admitted to having sex with a guy to prove a point on an internet forum full of strangers.
Rude does not come into play.


----------



## Donovan

MXZCCT said:


> He openly admitted to having sex with a guy to prove a point on an internet forum full of strangers.
> Rude does not come into play.


didn't say it did, just that it could be construed that way.


----------



## Jennywocky

Would starting a poll about it seem rude? 

(j/k, please don't!)


----------



## Fizz

celticstained said:


> didn't say it did, just that it could be construed that way.


That user has never identified as trans at all, if he is, he doesn't have to tell us. Dongs stay hard no matter what the user's level of arousal is.

And also, Fitz told @Etherea that it was rude to ask questions about genitals/sex/etc. She knows that now and hasn't ragged on it since. I know you're making a joke, but I'm just re-stating this for the ump-teenth time.


----------



## Donovan

Fizz said:


> That user has never identified as trans at all, if he is, he doesn't have to tell us. Dongs stay hard no matter what the user's level of arousal is.
> 
> And also, Fitz told @Etherea that it was rude to ask questions about genitals/sex/etc. She knows that now and hasn't ragged on it since. I know you're making a joke, but I'm just re-stating this for the ump-teenth time.


yes... i realize what happened between Fitz and Etherea...? and yes, it was a joke.


----------



## Thalassa

Well, I've been having some of the most random, interesting sex that I've consistently had with the same person over a period of time in the past three months. The only person I had interesting sex with repeatedly was my ESFJ ex, but that was like more spread out over six years, you know randomly here and there we'd do different things, and we had a real committed relationship that had a deep friendship and we told one another we loved each other.

No, like, with this guy every time is different. It's always in a different place, it's often outside, one time it was even in a bedroom with other people while they were sleeping. And it's got this quality that it is ALWAYS spontaneous since we live approximately 100 feet away from one another but not necessarily "together." All the excitement of a random hook-up with none of the awkwardness or the danger (added bonus also being to learn what the other person likes)...with none of the boredom of a relationship. 

Apparently I'm more open to having a FWB than I realized. However, when he and I are apart for a week or two, then I start to wish I had a real relationship.

But not necessarily with him, I think that's left over garbage from getting over someone I was in love with. Yet what better way to get over someone than this? LOL.


----------



## Thalassa

The Great One said:


> See, that's why I think you're an ESTP and not an ENTP, "You're the doer." Ha ha


Hey! I think he's an ESTP too!


----------



## Fizz

celticstained said:


> yes... i realize what happened between Fitz and Etherea...? and yes, it was a joke.


Why question mark? Did you not read the whole thread? It doesn't start here but it's good enough.

EDIT: or this one might be better.


----------



## Donovan

Fizz said:


> Why question mark? Did you not read the whole thread? It doesn't start here but it's good enough.
> 
> EDIT: or this one might be better.


lol no, i did read the entire thread, but thanks for links. the "?" was put in because this situation no longer concerned them. it was a lighthearted joke meant to point out the whopping double standards, that's all.

p.s.
--if you want to keep this going we can take it to private messaging you .


----------



## Fizz

celticstained said:


> p.s.
> --if you want to keep this going we can take it to private messaging you .


NEVER! I duel in public and public only! And that is not a sexual confession, unless dueling is a new fetish I have yet to hear about.


----------



## Thalassa

The Great One said:


> I've tried to convince women to let me come in their face. However most don't like it because cum supposedly burns their eyes.


I like when men cum on my face sometimes, but I'm all into blow jobs and stuff. Sometimes I open my mouth, not to swallow but just to get a little bit of it on my tongue (other times, I do swallow though, but I take the taste of cum very seriously, like I absolutely WILL NOT swallow if it tastes bad from the guy drinking alcohol or whatever else he's been up to to make his semen taste like garbage). 

The trick is to close your eyes, like duh. I don't think I've EVER had cum in my eye.

It may also depend on the skill of the man, like him realizing he should try to aim for mouth/cheeks and not eye sockets.


----------



## Donovan

Fizz said:


> NEVER! I duel in public and public only! And that is not a sexual confession, unless dueling is a new fetish I have yet to hear about.


hahaha... dueling=sexual fetish? maybe if the two are wearing ass-less chaps... and both are forced to extricate themselves from some sort of bondage setup... 

i know that you're an alpha-female and what not but i don't see a point in arguing in this format since a lot of readers' kinky experience/vicarious experience/interest will be interrupted with us (i know, i know, i should have kept the jokes to myself then--i can't help it sometimes). but look, if you do want to exchange *points of view* then i'm willing to do so, in private messaging.



> And that is not a sexual confession


--is that meant to my interruption or your "only dueling in public"... if it's the former... well, i can't think of any really, and i've been trying while reading this thread so i could contribute more than thanks and divergences...


----------



## Thalassa

Etherea said:


> Oh, I've done that before as well. We didn't find it embarrassing/gross/hilarious. Pretty sure the extra squeeze was enjoyable for him. I've learned how to do it at will by contracting my vaginal muscles actually.


Yeah, same here. 

Although I tend to ram my hips up against the guy or even grab onto his ass when I cum because it's like I want it MORE inside me, not less.

I wonder if people are just made differently, if my g-spot is far up inside my vagina or what.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

wow... this is really strange. *leaves*


----------



## Thalassa

Jennywocky said:


> Rimming: Now there is a topic.
> 
> I just don't think I can rim anyone, for me it's just one of those things that makes me feel ill at the thought of doing.


I have done it. To a very very clean man who I felt strongly attracted to. 



> But apparently my ex-bf had been into it, and he did it to me 2-3x without warning me first. (He was just kissing me all over, and then... oh, hello.) It was the freakiest experience because I could not figure out whether I liked it or not. Basically I kept flipping back and forth between, "OMG, that feels REALLLLY good!" to "But he's sticking HIS mouth on my....!" and then back around again. I'm still not sure how I feel about it now, a year or two later, writing this; my stomach is doing flips again. It felt good, but I made him brush his teeth before kissing me, after.


One of my exes was like "I want to lick your ass" and before I could even respond, he did it. I find it to be a very good feeling.



> And, okay, to please Etherea with a "confession": The same guy also was a toesucker. I never even thought of that before either, it sounded kinda weird, until he was kissing my feet one time and then just... started sucking on my toes. The thing is that, it felt amazingly good. I don't think I'd ever expect anyone to suck my toes, but ... I was surprised at how good it felt.
> 
> Now that I'm writing this, the guy must have had an oral fixation. He was always sticking things in his mouth.


Same ex also sucked on my toes a couple of times. It does feel nice. 





bromide said:


> Always, always ask and let them guide you when you're with a new partner. I've been with guys who wanted me to suck them, guys who didn't even like it when I touched them, and everything in between. When in doubt about how to suck balls, I'm sure you can find a good interweb tutorial


Yeah I think this varies from man to man, and it's always best to go with what he likes. I've never had a man complain about me sucking his balls when I was going down on him, but I currently have a sexual partner (as in FWB, not committed relationship "partner") who likes surprisingly intense sucking, like wow do you lack skin sensitivity or what?

But whatever they like, as long as they keep it clean and trimmed down there.


----------



## Thalassa

Etherea said:


> Okay, serious confession on the subject of sex dreams. I had one for the last two nights about an old sex partner I had. I had feelings for him and wanted to explore a relationship, but it seemed like he was dodging my messages and I ended up just doorslamming him since he never responded. Since then, I've been wondering if I used him, if he thinks I used him, or if he used me and freaked when I wanted something more serious. Sigh. I have no feelings for him because I realized a relationship with him would go no where. I was also rebounding at the time.
> 
> *deep breath* so there it is. Sorry for not telling you directly hon.
> 
> Edit: I think they were a manifestation of my need for closure.


I was meditating a few weeks ago and was walking through a garden and encountered someone from my past who I thought I just needed to forgive. There was a river and he was sitting beside it nude, and I was nude too at first, and there was nothing sexy about it, it was like we were two children talking to each other and it felt very cozy. I thought "this must be my mind exercising forgiveness for this person and reminding me what he meant to me." Next thing I know I'm riding him.

I opened my eyes and thought, "well time to stop meditating now."

I felt embarrassed, I don't know why, because I've had sex dreams and sexual fantasies about this person, but it seemed very weird in the context of _meditating._

Meditating is weird. Sometimes it's almost like a dream state and other times it's like almost nothing, just thinking a syllable.


----------



## Thalassa

bromide said:


> "Pff, condoms! Everyone dies at 30 from syphilis anyway!"


Actually syphilis and the clap are easily treatable with antibiotics now. Not that I would know. I've never had a disease.

It's AIDS you have to worry about.


----------



## Who

Fizz said:


> NEVER! I duel in public and public only! And that is not a sexual confession, unless dueling is a new fetish I have yet to hear about.


That last sentence made me wonder if there are Western pornos out there where two participants take 6 paces, turn and "shoot." I honestly wouldn't be surprised if there are.


----------



## Thalassa

Psychosmurf said:


> Confession:
> 
> My most recent ex had an exhibitionist fetish. Which basically meant that we did it in several alley ways, the parking lot of a church, the wooded area near campus while trespassing on private property, the woods, near the train tracks, on the train tracks, behind her best friend's house.
> 
> EDIT: It was raining a little bit on one of the times near the train tracks. Let me tell you this, the feeling of cold raindrops on the skin while having sex = epic.


I had had sex once outdoors during a massive summer rainstorm.

I love outdoor sex and I would like to repeat that rain experience. It was a long time ago.


----------



## Promethea

PhoebeJaspe said:


> wow... this is really strange. *leaves*


Lol.. the thread title should have been enough warning. ; P

I actually think this ones pretty tame. >.>


----------



## DarkyNWO

@Napoleptic


I made it, loud and clear. I think we were discussing the term "gay" and being homosexual. Like, if a man would wear pink, some people would go "gaaay!" get it, that usage of the word 'gay'. They said that wearing pink, showing emotions, anal sex between men, long hair. The list goes on, but I think you get the idea.

So I would argue that none of those things they mentioned were even remotly homosexual. Some of them might be a bit feminin, sure, but not homosexual. Like, what does a colour, a fucking colour, have to do with sexual preference? nothing. So anyway, one thing led to another and this really scrawny dude got on my nerves. He ranted on and on about how added testosterone would 'cure' homosexuality and shit. 

So I asked him like "You have probably noticed my body, I am fairly musclar. So it's true that when you work out the body sends out a lot of testosterone? "
"Yeah"
"And I am a rather active member in our mma and boxing gym, fighting sends out a lot too, does it not?"
"Absolutley"
"So it's basicly impossible for me to be gay?"
"Yup, infact, I'm so sure of this I'll bet you 100 euro on it."

It did not help that I'm like 6'2 and muscular while he was probably around 5'7 and skinny like hell. I don't remember the exact words used, but that was the essence of what was being said. So yeah, shortly after that he was bent over the table and got stuffed (people wanted proof). 

@MXZCCT

It's like this. I am straight, but after having spent quite a bit of time on various BDSM clubs with my (now ex) girlfriend, I grew rather comftrable around other peoples sexuality, whatever they might have been. I saw your typical leather man, I saw people running around in catsuits and what have you. There was spankings and playrooms, shibari and gloryboxes in the main room. I saw a man dressed up in a school-girl uniform making out with someone that was dressed like Rob halford. At first I was like "what is this shit?" but then I kinda understood and in a way respected these people for living out their passions and desires openly. Even if it was only on a secluded club.

So at one point I was sitting having a beer in this club with a some newfound friends when my girlfriend came walking up to us with this guy on a leash (he was crawling). After having exchanged some pleasantries and such, she basicly gave me the leash and ran off to buy a drink or whatever in the bar. So now I'm sitting there, holding another grown man by a bloody leash. Nothing if not awkward. So I got thinking, what do I do? I could let him join in on the conversation, I could just tell him to fuck off, I could do nothing. But I decided to experiment. 

Gods once again I am rambling on a story that will lead to erotic stuff on a public forum @[email protected] I am sure you guys don't want to hear about that. Anyway, what my point was that I got so comftrable around other people that when I actually got kissed by a dude (Not by choice, but whatev') I noticed that I did not really mind it. I was NOT aroused or excited by it, but I was not really disturbed or turned off by it either. I was just somewhere in the middle. 

Thats why I call myself bi, cause I have no idea what to call it otherwise 

@Fizz

Yes, I'm on a male enhancement. It's called Pubococcygeus muscle, or PC muscle for short. It's the muscle you use to stop the flow of urin when you pee. If you train that hard enough you can control the duration of your erection, so even if you are turned off, if you just tense it, your blood won't flow back from your penis, pretty cool huh? 

And, it's really easy to get an erection. It's a myth that a guy needs to be turned on to get an erection. All you need is some physical contact. Just get a hand down there and squeeze, fondle and stroke. If you can't get an erection then it's just a mental block you have placed there yourself. 

@fourtines
@The Great One

I'll have to ponder a bit on that one I suppose. I have still to learn all the different personality types and what signifies them.

@Who

LOL 
Though I wonder if you woul be able to ejacuate 12 paces, thats kinda far. I have only managed to shoot myself in the forehead once or twice. What about you dudes out there? Have you ever 'guessed' how far you can shoot?


----------



## possiBri

DarkyNWO said:


> Gods once again I am rambling on a story that will lead to erotic stuff on a public forum @[email protected] I am sure you guys don't want to hear about that.


::raises hand:: Ummmm, I do... very much so. I am so goddamn intrigued now. It's like a cliffhanger episode!


Also, is this what the loser looks like after a "duel"? :crying:


----------



## Tyche

possiBri said:


> ::raises hand:: Ummmm, I do... very much so. I am so goddamn intrigued now. It's like a cliffhanger episode!
> 
> 
> Also, is this what the loser looks like after a "duel"? :crying:


Yes, I agree. I want more info too. 



On a side note: YAY STICKIED THREAD!!  Wheee


----------



## Psychosmurf

Holy crap on a holy cracker, this thread actually got stickied.


----------



## NotedBook300

I answered my phone once during sex. My mom called to tell me she was making lasagna if I wanted to come over. I came in the girl I was with and then I came home for dinner. Pun intended, but still a true story.


----------



## RobynC

@The Great One



> One time I tried to have sex with an INTP woman and I brought an electric vibrator to her house to spice up the foreplay. Needless to say, it was a very bad experience: the INTP woman just wound up becoming more fascinated with the vibrator than she was with me, and started trying to take it apart to figure out the mechanics of it and how it worked.


Ouch!



> Damn you Ti function!


I thought if you were a thinker you'd be classified as Te regardless of whether you were extraverted or introverted.


@Etherea



> I confess that I don't seem to have any sort of 'filter' when I'm really horny.


I don't have much of a filter when I'm unaroused though that's more of a verbal issue. I blurt.


R.C.


----------



## Jennywocky

RobynC said:


> Jennywocky
> Ouch!
> I thought if you were a thinker you'd be classified as Te regardless of whether you were extraverted or introverted.


not sure why I was mentioned in your response, that wasn't anything I wrote.


----------



## RobynC

@Jennywocky

Sorry, I meant somebody else, I think The Great One...


----------



## lifeisanillusion

possiBri said:


> FYI, for those wanting a nice consolidated chart for easy Enneatype comparison: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...um/86005-enneagram-quick-reference-chart.html
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, don't worry, here's my sexual confession: Sometimes I wish I could be interested in the dating scene, simply to relieve sexual tension, but I can't even consider having sex with someone until I know them well. In fact, sometimes I've thought intently about the idea of being raped as a means of getting the sex and being forced to deal with the anonymity — I've watched (and been aroused by) rape fantasy porn and have even masturbated to Law & Order: SVU. I also like porn (on the rare occasion when I watch it) with teens and sometimes I wonder if the stuff that I'm aroused by (as well as the apprehension I have around sex) is subliminally driven by something that happened to me when I was younger and just don't remember. It seems like more and more people realize that they were victimized as children well into their adulthood — though it's probably just me being a hypochondriac of sorts, *wanting to explain my lack of sexual confidence away*.


I can relate to what you are saying. I use to think the same way and the bold part is the same conclusion I came too. Tonight at yoga there was a sexy mother and daughter that came and that just got my mind playing out all sorts of fantasies. The mother I found extremely sexy in the way she moved and the way she carried herself. It was the confidence that made her so hot to me. And the thought of doing them both at the same time; well I don't think that needs any explanation.

Some of the threads were talking about dreams; and I very rarely have sexual dreams that i can remember. I've never had a wet dream and I can't ever remember having a sex dream where I am actually in the dream. A few involved girsl I knew, but I wasn't the one having sex with them.


----------



## The Great One

> I made it, loud and clear. I think we were discussing the term "gay" and being homosexual. Like, if a man would wear pink, some people would go "gaaay!" get it, that usage of the word 'gay'. They said that wearing pink, showing emotions, anal sex between men, long hair. The list goes on, but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So I would argue that none of those things they mentioned were even remotly homosexual. Some of them might be a bit feminin, sure, but not homosexual. Like, what does a colour, a fucking colour, have to do with sexual preference? nothing. So anyway, one thing led to another and this really scrawny dude got on my nerves. He ranted on and on about how added testosterone would 'cure' homosexuality and shit.
> 
> So I asked him like "You have probably noticed my body, I am fairly musclar. So it's true that when you work out the body sends out a lot of testosterone? "
> "Yeah"
> "And I am a rather active member in our mma and boxing gym, fighting sends out a lot too, does it not?"
> "Absolutley"
> "So it's basicly impossible for me to be gay?"
> "Yup, infact, I'm so sure of this I'll bet you 100 euro on it."
> 
> It did not help that I'm like 6'2 and muscular while he was probably around 5'7 and skinny like hell. I don't remember the exact words used, but that was the essence of what was being said. So yeah, shortly after that he was bent over the table and got stuffed (people wanted proof).


After working with a lot of ESTP personalities, this story just exemplifies Se and Ti better than anything that I have ever seen. Come on, and you're into working out, and MMA! Let's get serious dude, you're about as ESTP as it gets.



> I like when men cum on my face sometimes, but I'm all into blow jobs and stuff. Sometimes I open my mouth, not to swallow but just to get a little bit of it on my tongue (other times, I do swallow though, but I take the taste of cum very seriously, like I absolutely WILL NOT swallow if it tastes bad from the guy drinking alcohol or whatever else he's been up to to make his semen taste like garbage).
> 
> The trick is to close your eyes, like duh. I don't think I've EVER had cum in my eye.
> 
> It may also depend on the skill of the man, like him realizing he should try to aim for mouth/cheeks and not eye sockets.


New sexual confession! I now want to cum in your face. Oh and you better be prepared too, because I have an ENORMOUS sexual drive! It'll be like playing with a children's super soak-er!


----------



## Fizz

The Great One said:


> New sexual confession! *I now want to cum in your face.* Oh and you better be prepared too, because I have an ENORMOUS sexual drive! It'll be like playing with a children's super soak-er!


In her face. Is semen the new botox?


----------



## The Great One

Fizz said:


> In her face. Is semen the new botox?


I've heard that some women use it as facial creme. I've even heard that it helps to prevent skin from showing signs of aging. My cock is like a poor woman's "Bed, Bath, and Beyond."


----------



## Jennywocky

The Great One said:


> I've heard that some women use it as facial creme. I've even heard that it helps to prevent skin from showing signs of aging. ...


You can also use it to make macaroni art.


----------



## The Great One

Jennywocky said:


> You can also use it to make macaroni art.


Oh yeah **sarcasm** just what I want to teach my little kindergarten child....How to make macaroni art with male excrement.


----------



## Zanimus

Not sure this even qualifies in this topic but I wanted to post something and this topic seemed as good as any.

I'm 21 and am a virgin.


----------



## The Great One

Zanimus said:


> Not sure this even qualifies in this topic but I wanted to post something and this topic seemed as good as any.
> 
> I'm 21 and am a virgin.


By choice, or you just haven't been laid yet?


----------



## Zanimus

The Great One said:


> By choice, or you just haven't been laid yet?


Just haven't been laid yet.


----------



## The Great One

Zanimus said:


> Just haven't been laid yet.


I haven't fucked a girl in a year in a half, so I'm damn near approaching the line of born-again-virgin.


----------



## Fizz

Jennywocky said:


> All of which seems to say that trying to break "good lovin'" down to function use seems doomed to fail.
> 
> To whit: Either someone knows how to fuck someone else's brains out in mind-blowing sex, or they don't, and it's not really a matter of type but how much they're into it and how sensitive they are to what is unfolding around them -- both concretely and abstractly.


I'm just bullshitting. I only said that because everyone tries to claim a certain type is best at sex and I think it's obnoxious. That's why I hate those MBTI sex threads that pop up in this sub-forum.


----------



## Jennywocky

Fizz said:


> I'm just bullshitting. I only said that because everyone tries to claim a certain type is best at sex and I think it's obnoxious. That's why I hate those MBTI sex threads that pop up in this sub-forum.


"which type is most likely to think that MBTI sex threads are the most obnoxious??" ha ha


----------



## The Great One

Jennywocky said:


> All of which seems to say that trying to break "good lovin'" down to function use seems doomed to fail.
> 
> To whit: Either someone knows how to fuck someone else's brains out in mind-blowing sex, or they don't, and it's not really a matter of type but how much they're into it and how sensitive they are to what is unfolding around them -- both concretely and abstractly.


Yeah, I guess that's true.


----------



## Clarity

Psychosmurf said:


> Totally agree. I also like to watch other people do your partner. :tongue:


Just watch?? Don't be shy.




PhoebeJaspe said:


> Nothing really fully turns me on. I mean I've gotten with loads of hot guys with blah blah


Sounds like you need a woman, or at least a man who knows what he's doing. Instead of trying to have an orgasm, try doing whatever you like and try _not_ to have an orgasm, especially with some triangles. Triangles are great! (suck titty, kiss, suck other titty, kiss, swap to first titty, kiss, etc... all the time keep movement going you-know-where) - but remember - NO orgasms. You won't last, lol!

It's pretty difficult to find people who want to do everything.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Clarity said:


> Just watch?? Don't be shy.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a woman, or at least a man who knows what he's doing. Instead of trying to have an orgasm, try doing whatever you like and try _not_ to have an orgasm, especially with some triangles. Triangles are great! (suck titty, kiss, suck other titty, kiss, swap to first titty, kiss, etc... all the time keep movement going you-know-where) - but remember - NO orgasms. You won't last, lol!
> 
> It's pretty difficult to find people who want to do everything.


Lol. Omg. I know an INTJ that has an aviation engineering degree. Haha, omg at what you said. Are you encouraging me to have a three some?

I've been with one guy and a girl twice but sexual intercourse was not involved. And you know what? I don't want that! D:

It's just weird enough that I've had another couple beside me doing it while I was with another guy. We didn't have a 4some but I still found it awkward that this esfp girl was that open, she thought that we connected in that moment. That she was doing that guy while I was too... >.> This is awkward. Plus, I rarely orgasm. I'm a serial monogamist. :3


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Entropia said:


> I don't understand why some people are all icky about kissing after oral sex. I mean, you don't even taste "yourself" in the kiss!


Yeah, tbh, I don't mind kissing after oral sex either.


----------



## Clarity

PhoebeJaspe said:


> Plus, I rarely orgasm.


:shocked: You whut? So you just like to fool around without having orgasms? Not surprising it is pretty ho-hum for you. :laughing:


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Clarity said:


> :shocked: You whut? So you just like to fool around without having orgasms? Not surprising it is pretty ho-hum for you. :laughing:


Lol, 'ho hum'? What do you mean? I don't fool around... >.> that was ages ago. Plus, I don't call it 'fooling around', it was just a long term fling with this guy. Last year.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

This ISTP guy came blood on me once. 

It was in the dark and he kind of came on my leg (loads) and a bit went to my collarbone, it was dark and I thought it was some sort of cancer since I thought he came black stuff. When I turned on the light it was blood... That was one of the weirdest experiences ever.

I didn't understand at that moment but I found out his banjo string broke (3 weeks later).


----------



## The Great One

PhoebeJaspe said:


> Lol, 'ho hum'? What do you mean? I don't fool around... >.> that was ages ago. Plus, I don't call it 'fooling around', it was just a long term fling with this guy. Last year.


So you rarely ever cum? Well that sucks. Let me ask you a question: Do your partners give you a sufficient amount of foreplay or do they just stick it in and go at you like most dudes?



> This ISTP guy came blood on me once.
> 
> It was in the dark and he kind of came on my leg (loads) and a bit went to my collarbone, it was dark and I thought it was some sort of cancer since I thought he came black stuff. When I turned on the light it was blood... That was one of the weirdest experiences ever.
> 
> I didn't understand at that moment but I found out his banjo string broke (3 weeks later).


lol, that takes rough sex to a whole new level.


----------



## Clarity

The Great One said:


> .... or do they just stick it in and go at you like most dudes?


:shocked: Dudes do that?


----------



## NaughyChimp

koalaroo said:


> Tip on the flavored lubes: be sure to find something that's ... non-offensive to the both of you. There are certain fruit flavors and scents that aren't that great to smell or taste, whether natural or artificial, in food products as well as lube. For instance, "strawberry flavored" stuff can sometimes smell like diarrhea to some people. That probably sounds really weird, but ... yeah.
> 
> :shocked:


 What flavours/ brands would you recommend?


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

The Great One said:


> So you rarely ever cum? Well that sucks. Let me ask you a question: Do your partners give you a sufficient amount of foreplay or do they just stick it in and go at you like most dudes?
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that takes rough sex to a whole new level.


Yeah it was really awkward for him like he kept wiping my body and it's almost like a murder bloodbath scene. It went on my shirt as well... anyways that was the past.

Also, yeah foreplay and stuff. I guess sometimes I do, but majority of the time, I'm not in the mood to give the guy foreplay if he's not into it either. 
Plus, what influenced the above comment is that my sexual levels now is probably -100.


----------



## The Great One

PhoebeJaspe said:


> Yeah it was really awkward for him like he kept wiping my body and it's almost like a murder bloodbath scene. It went on my shirt as well... anyways that was the past.
> 
> Also, yeah foreplay and stuff. I guess sometimes I do, but majority of the time, I'm not in the mood to give the guy foreplay if he's not into it either.
> Plus, what influenced the above comment is that my sexual levels now is probably -100.


It's hard for me to have sex without foreplay. That's probably why I make girls come most of the time. Also I view sex like solving a mathematical equation. If I can make the girl cum, then I have solved the equation, and if I failed then I feel that I was a lousy mathematician. Doesn't it bother you when you don't get to cum, but he does?

Also, I am curious: you are obviously mixed. But what are you like black and white, or black and Hispanic?


> :shocked: Dudes do that?


You are kidding right?


----------



## A TRAIN

> Yes, one of my worst experiences -- I got shot in the eye, and it burned horribly, despite my trying to wash the gunk out. I just lay there with my head against his shoulder as we were watching hockey, after, and just about cried, for 45 minutes, until the pain subsided. Not a lot of fun.


^^Not gonna lie, but when I came in my girlfriend's eye, I laughed so hard, I nearly had an asthma attack. Does this make me a bad person??


----------



## The Great One

A TRAIN said:


> ^^Not gonna lie, but when I came in my girlfriend's eye, I laughed so hard, I nearly had an asthma attack. Does this make me a bad person??


Why yes. Yes it does.


----------



## Saccade

kagemitsu said:


> Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? :shocked:


Semen, not sperm. Sperm only makes up 3 to 5 percent of the semen. You are what you eat, your diet affects the taste. Ancient Romans would "sweeten" their load before Bacchanalia/orgies by eating a lot of fruit. There is a product you can buy, Semenex, which contains concentrated fruit pectins, I think it's made from pineapple. GOOGLE Semenex if you are interested.


----------



## knittigan

The Great One said:


> Why yes. Yes it does.


And you would know. I think that your signature makes you an authority on the matter


----------



## possiBri

I was drunk dialed by an old friend (who, upon parting ways last time kissed/made out with me a little — unexpectedly) this weekend. He wants to come visit me and stuff, was singing along to a song "for" me apparently. And, well, I'm not sure how to feel about it, or what to do. I care about the guy, and I'm down to give a relationship a try, but I'm not sure what he's looking for. This whole thing is flattering, but it also terrifies me. My lack of sexual experience keeps me feeling almost unbearably anxious, that I'm going to be terrible, that he's going to change his mind, etc. etc. I want to be able to just not worry about it and go with the flow like I do with everything else, but I just can't seem to. =\


----------



## NaughyChimp

possiBri said:


> I was drunk dialed by an old friend (who, upon parting ways last time kissed/made out with me a little — unexpectedly) this weekend. He wants to come visit me and stuff, was singing along to a song "for" me apparently. And, well, I'm not sure how to feel about it, or what to do. I care about the guy, and I'm down to give a relationship a try, but I'm not sure what he's looking for. This whole thing is flattering, but it also terrifies me. My lack of sexual experience keeps me feeling almost unbearably anxious, that I'm going to be terrible, that he's going to change his mind, etc. etc. I want to be able to just not worry about it and go with the flow like I do with everything else, but I just can't seem to. =\


 You should ask him what he's looking for. You have every right to know if he's just looking for casual sex, a relationship, or doesn't know what he wants. Your lack of experience means that you won't be able to "go with the flow" so easily, nor should you... you could get your feelings hurt and while hurt feelings is a risk we all take when we "get out there" (whether dating, sex, relationships, crushes, whatever), I think it helps to go in with your eyes open.


----------



## Aenima__

knittigan said:


> @Boss and @Etherea,
> 
> I've never thought about the mental component before, but now that I do, it's pretty huge. My partner tying me up and pinning me down so that I can't move except to wiggle around ineffectually is a recurring theme in our sex life (which is hot because it's _so_ out of character for him -- he's a very gentle person) and that always heightens my arousal exponentially, so it's very possible that it's really the combination of mental/physical turn ons that do it for me. Also, I'm quite loud and neither of us lives alone, so his hand is over my mouth a lot of the time, too, which basically melts my panties off.


lol @ "melts my panties off" I have to agree with you with alot of this. I love being dominated... the controlling your face and limbs are mind bending! My boyfriend is a submissive person as well. I actually have to give him pointers to be dominating- But when he is, its a masterpiece!! Even the breast orgasm comment I can relate with. It doesnt make me orgasm per-se but I definitely keeps the heat on. Oh, and the whole anus orgasm.. Im assuming youve had one. I did some research on this and if im not mistaken the wall between your holes is very thin so the penis can still stimulate the g-spot from the anus-thus creating an orgasm. But! its much more intense because of all the nerve endings. Ive had body tremors from this ... Apologies for the novel


----------



## Eerie

Lol, anal orgasms. I'd probably die if I even had one from vaginal sex, can't even come close to imagining anal as being orgasmic in any way whatsoever.


----------



## SlowPoke68

I hate these threads because it reminds me of the male gender's relative inability to talk meaningfully about sex.

That's my confession.


----------



## possiBri

SlowPoke68 said:


> I hate these threads because it reminds me of the male gender's relative inability to talk meaningfully about sex.
> 
> That's my confession.


Your avatar fits your tone perfectly.


----------



## Psychosmurf

SlowPoke68 said:


> I hate these threads because it reminds me of the male gender's relative inability to talk meaningfully about sex.
> 
> That's my confession.


As if there's anything "meaningful" about sex.


----------



## SlowPoke68

Well, part of the problem is that no one takes us seriously, and the perv stigma is always lurking about.


----------



## SilentScream

SlowPoke68 said:


> Well, part of the problem is that no one takes us seriously, and *the perv stigma* is always lurking about.


I completely agree. I've noticed this in just about every interaction in life as well as even here on PerC. 

If a woman says: "I watch porn."
Most men go: "Cool!!"

If a man says: "I watch porn."
Most women go: "What a pervert."

Much of male sexual repression can be attributed to mass media displays of male sexuality as under-developed and animalistic which just isn't true for all men. 

And the sad reality is that men don't even say that because they're usually afraid of speaking up.


----------



## SilentScream

My confession. 

- One of the things that bugs me extremely about sexuality in the media is the attitude towards "virginity" in both men and women. The comparison sometimes sickens me. If a woman / female character is holding out for losing their virginity, she's depicted as "pure", "innocent", "romantic" - whereas almost every male virgin is depicted as "unlucky", "desperate", "not cool enough". I can't remember the last time [if ever] I saw a male character being depicted as willing to hold on to his virginity for a special girl. I was such a guy who wanted to hold on to his virginity for a special girl [and in a way still am] and I see nothing wrong with being a virgin at 31 at all [even after being married for 3 years]. 

It's not too hard to see how that influences most people's view that men are just always ever-ready for an opportunity to fuck and are somehow abnormal if they even consider wanting to hold out or hold on to their virginity. Purity in men is seen as _how_ they treat the women they fuck, but not associated with celibacy or abstinence. Those men are either assumed to be gay, priests, or a-sexual. I've had all three labels tacked on to me because I was never that interested in sex, or fucking, or chasing after women. I just couldn't care less. I need to be in love with someone in order to consider having sex with her.


----------



## SlowPoke68

Jawz said:


> Those men are either assumed to be gay, priests, or a-sexual. I've had all three labels tacked on to me because I was never that interested in sex, or fucking, or chasing after women. I just couldn't care less. I need to be in love with someone in order to consider having sex with her.


I have many times been been put in the unfortunate position of needing to explain to women that I need to know them and like them as people before I fuck them. 

Now, I happen to have known and liked quite a few women--don't get me wrong. 

But I battle the same assumptions you mention when I leave it at a hug and a small kiss at the end of a first date, or even when I easily take "no" for an answer when I first make an advance.


----------



## Nadine M. Viores

I actually just read an article in a magazine about a 40 yr old woman who worked in a hospital was a patient and the other people found out she was a virgin from her medical records... she sued and got $40 thousand I think... Anyways, it is a private personal matter


----------



## LostWorld

Jawz said:


> My confession.
> 
> - One of the things that bugs me extremely about sexuality in the media is the attitude towards "virginity" in both men and women. The comparison sometimes sickens me. If a woman / female character is holding out for losing their virginity, she's depicted as "pure", "innocent", "romantic" - whereas almost every male virgin is depicted as "unlucky", "desperate", "not cool enough". I can't remember the last time [if ever] I saw a male character being depicted as willing to hold on to his virginity for a special girl. I was such a guy who wanted to hold on to his virginity for a special girl [and in a way still am] and I see nothing wrong with being a virgin at 31 at all [even after being married for 3 years].
> 
> It's not too hard to see how that influences most people's view that men are just always ever-ready for an opportunity to fuck and are somehow abnormal if they even consider wanting to hold out or hold on to their virginity. Purity in men is seen as _how_ they treat the women they fuck, but not associated with celibacy or abstinence. Those men are either assumed to be gay, priests, or a-sexual. I've had all three labels tacked on to me because I was never that interested in sex, or fucking, or chasing after women. I just couldn't care less. I need to be in love with someone in order to consider having sex with her.


Also,If a man dates multiple women hes considered a "player" but if a woman dates multiple guys shes considered a slut.
What a world we live in.


----------



## LostWorld

A TRAIN said:


> ^^Not gonna lie, but when I came in my girlfriend's eye, I laughed so hard, I nearly had an asthma attack. Does this make me a bad person??


This one time after my girl gave me oral sex,I dick slapped her LOL.
It was hilarious but at the same time it was pretty fucked up,she chased me around the house trying to punch me lol.


----------



## The Great One

I've always wanted to have sex with a hot cougar to the song, "Mrs. Robinson" by Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## Kaspa

Woman with a nipple piercing.. *will* melt me.


----------



## reletative

I'm only turned on by witty clever people.


----------



## Tyche

I've had sex in the same room as two other couples who were also having sex. Nobody could see each other, but I found it very erotic to hear the other couples having sex. I've also fooled around with my friends in the room (they didn't know) and I actually lost my virginity within earshot of my best friend and another friend. I find sexual things to be more of a turn on if other people are around, or if I could be caught.


----------



## SilentScream

I used to have the hots for my english teacher - like madly in love with her. And one day I visited her home sometime in the evening and she greeted me at the door. 

She was wearing a nearly see-through nighty and I could see her bra. She didn't even go back in to put on a nightgown. 

I had a boner for the half hour I was there.


----------



## knittigan

Jawz said:


> I used to have the hots for my english teacher. And one day I visited her home sometime in the evening and she greeted me at the door.
> 
> She was wearing a nearly see-through nighty and I could see her bra. She didn't even go back in to put on a nightgown.
> 
> I had a boner for the half hour I was there.


Hot. Coincidentally, I had a ridiculously hot sex dream about one of my female professors last night. It was so good that I'm considering switching teams permanently :tongue:


----------



## Kaspa

----------


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Etherea said:


> I've had sex in the same room as two other couples who were also having sex. Nobody could see each other, but I found it very erotic to hear the other couples having sex. I've also fooled around with my friends in the room (they didn't know) and I actually lost my virginity within earshot of my best friend and another friend. I find sexual things to be more of a turn on if other people are around, or if I could be caught.


That was really hot!


----------



## reletative

Elsewhere1 said:


> Now if I could only get it off my mind and out of my dreams, lol!! I say that but the honest truth is that I really love it!!!


i don't see anything wrong with you and your subconscious having a good time.


----------



## Laffy

knittigan said:


> I can relate. I've been having a lot of dreams about being a lesbian and/or having sex with women lately and I really can't say that I'm complaining.


Knit and Elsewhere:

I might be totally off on this -- and in no may want to undermine your thoughts. But do such dreams really mean literally that you want to have sex with other women? Over the years, I have had some pretty vivid sex dreams. I once had one related to the secretary at work -- and I can assure you that I would never ever want sex with her because I am happily married. I have had a few dreams over the years about other men -- more about sexual types of things than actually having sex (e.g., watching a wet underwear contest) and I am very content being heterosexual and have never had any concerns with my wife. 

Having such dreams could mean many things -- such as desire a close inteimate friendship with other women, just as one example or just being bored in life in general. 

What do you think?


----------



## knittigan

Laffy said:


> Knit and Elsewhere:
> 
> I might be totally off on this -- and in no may want to undermine your thoughts. But do such dreams really mean literally that you want to have sex with other women? Over the years, I have had some pretty vivid sex dreams. I once had one related to the secretary at work -- and I can assure you that I would never ever want sex with her because I am happily married. I have had a few dreams over the years about other men -- more about sexual types of things than actually having sex (e.g., watching a wet underwear contest) and I am very content being heterosexual and have never had any concerns with my wife.
> 
> Having such dreams could mean many things -- such as desire a close inteimate friendship with other women, just as one example or just being bored in life in general.
> 
> What do you think?


I think you're absolutely right. I don't think that you can pin down any kind of generalisable meaning that's going to apply to everyone. If you've never wanted to have extramarital sex or had an interest in same-sex activities before, I wouldn't sweat it. I once had a dream that I was a professional athlete and that's so off my radar it's not even funny.

For me personally, I can say that my dreams _do_ reflect a desire to have sex with other women because I'm bisexual, but they might not for other people. I have friends who have gotten off on the idea of a same-sex encounter for _years_ only to find the reality seriously disappointing. It's really an individual thing and only you will know how it applies to you.


----------



## Laffy

knittigan said:


> I think you're absolutely right. I don't think that you can pin down any kind of generalisable meaning that's going to apply to everyone. If you've never wanted to have extramarital sex or had an interest in same-sex activities before, I wouldn't sweat it. I once had a dream that I was a professional athlete and that's so off my radar it's not even funny.
> 
> For me personally, I can say that my dreams _do_ reflect a desire to have sex with other women because I'm bisexual, but they might not for other people. I have friends who have gotten off on the idea of a same-sex encounter for _years_ only to find the reality seriously disappointing. It's really an individual thing and only you will know how it applies to you.



Knit:

What you say is the golden question – how much do dreams reflectconscious and unconscious desires. You would know best about your past andcurrent desires – in no way do I want suggest otherwise. For me, and for other people that I know, sometypes of sexual dreams do not have any connection to desires. For example, Istarted getting dreams related to other men when I started a new medicationrelated to allergies. When I stopped taking the medication, they went away. WhenI am under more stress I believe I have more sexual dreams – just as a way ofdealing with stress. This secretary dream I had a number of years ago was verybothersome at first – it seemed so real that the morning after I had the dreamI did not want to even see her. 

However, I could see how such a dream could bemis-interpreted as some type of unconscious desire – when I think many can beexplained away to many differing factors.


----------



## CountryFriedSteakmadeEASY

*Dreams are Dreams, PERIOD. The thing is sex dreams are NOT hidden desires but more likely the bio-chemical reactions of the brain fire off different ways of looking at things. Maybe the secertary thing about how she controls the flow work at the office in na powerful way BUT she at the bottom of the heap. The Sex is just road to the answer, NOT THE ANSWER of having sexual relations with her.*


----------



## WindowLicker

I got off the other day imagining I was winning a game of connect four.


----------



## LovelornLark

Etherea said:


> 'Nother confession: I am massively under endowed. So much so that my ex wanted to try, then he got bored.  I did my best to make it interesting, even did the move where he was getting a blow job at the same time. He never asked again.


Hey, I'm brand new to this site, never posted before and haven't taken the personality quizzes yet to know any of my types (I know I'm exponentially useful *sarcasm*) but started reading this thread and thought I had to respond to this one. (I'm also sorry if this is extremely far off topic now since its a post from page three, but you can ignore me if you'd like )

What I wanted to say is that I am in the exact same boat. I have basically no chest at all whatsoever but my current boyfriend is completely what you would call "a boob man". I feel bad for him, because he doesn't enjoy play and experimenting with them, but theres just not a lot there :/ He says it doesn't bother him (which I whole-heartedly adore him for) but it bothers me when I compare myself to others and think about what I wish they were like. *sigh*


----------



## Tyche

LovelornLark said:


> Hey, I'm brand new to this site, never posted before and haven't taken the personality quizzes yet to know any of my types (I know I'm exponentially useful *sarcasm*) but started reading this thread and thought I had to respond to this one. (I'm also sorry if this is extremely far off topic now since its a post from page three, but you can ignore me if you'd like )
> 
> What I wanted to say is that I am in the exact same boat. I have basically no chest at all whatsoever but my current boyfriend is completely what you would call "a boob man". I feel bad for him, because he doesn't enjoy play and experimenting with them, but theres just not a lot there :/ He says it doesn't bother him (which I whole-heartedly adore him for) but it bothers me when I compare myself to others and think about what I wish they were like. *sigh*


Welcome to PerC!  I'm so honored you decided to post in this thread first :3 Good luck in figuring out your type and most importantly, have fun posting. 

As for your chest size, if your boyfriend says he's happy, and if you think he is, then what does it matter? He should love you for you, not your cup size. There's definitely no reason to compare yourselves to others, or to feel bad about it either. Men who like breasts aren't necessarily interested in just larger ones, and some men even prefer small chested women.


----------



## LovelornLark

Thanks!  I feel welcome here already  
And I'm sure you're right, because I do think he is sincere when he assures me that my size doesn't matter. I just kinda wish I could give him a little more? lol it sounds silly, but for what its worth, I wish we could some of the fun things that I can't with small breasts. 

Also *stupid newbie question alert* what is an SO? I see it used a lot and I feel as though I should learn the vocabulary if I plan to stay here and psychoanalyse myself for awhile


----------



## Tyche

LovelornLark said:


> Thanks!  I feel welcome here already
> And I'm sure you're right, because I do think he is sincere when he assures me that my size doesn't matter. I just kinda wish I could give him a little more? lol it sounds silly, but for what its worth, I wish we could some of the fun things that I can't with small breasts.
> 
> Also *stupid newbie question alert* what is an SO? I see it used a lot and I feel as though I should learn the vocabulary if I plan to stay here and psychoanalyse myself for awhile


SO is a significant other


----------



## knittigan

LovelornLark said:


> Thanks!  I feel welcome here already
> And I'm sure you're right, because I do think he is sincere when he assures me that my size doesn't matter. I just kinda wish I could give him a little more? lol it sounds silly, but for what its worth, I wish we could some of the fun things that I can't with small breasts.
> 
> Also *stupid newbie question alert* what is an SO? I see it used a lot and I feel as though I should learn the vocabulary if I plan to stay here and psychoanalyse myself for awhile


Significant other.


----------



## LovelornLark

Ooohhh that would make a lot of sense  Now I feel a little dumb for not realizing what that meant, considering I figured out was LDR meant right away. XD
Thank you


----------



## The Great One

Last week I went to a strip club and had a woman with ridiculously large breasts beat the hell out of me with them. I even got a nose bleed from it. BEST....INJURY...EVER!


----------



## Midnight Rambler

Ma ma!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight Rambler

the great one said:


> last week i went to a strip club and had a woman with ridiculously large breasts beat the hell out of me with them. I even got a nose bleed from it. Best....injury...ever!


ma ma!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Great One

Midnight Rambler said:


> ma ma!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn dude, it's pure spam with you. Do you ever post a constructive post? LOL


----------



## Midnight Rambler

The Great One said:


> Damn dude, it's pure spam with you. Do you ever post a constructive post? LOL


lol, i aim to please. Im now on the hunt for interesting topics to share my views about. WHERE YOUR SENSE OF ADVENTURE!


----------



## Nomenclature

Sometimes it seems I can get horny anywhere but my house. Maybe I'm just really psychologically averse to this place, but god, that's irritating.


----------



## The Great One

Midnight Rambler said:


> lol, i aim to please. Im now on the hunt for interesting topics to share my views about. WHERE YOUR SENSE OF ADVENTURE!


Good maybe you will find something constructive to do, lol.


----------



## Fizz

Nomenclature said:


> Sometimes it seems I can get horny anywhere but my house. Maybe I'm just really psychologically averse to this place, but god, that's irritating.


I have no idea how people can be sexually active when they live at home with their parents/family.


----------



## LovelornLark

Fizz said:


> I have no idea how people can be sexually active when they live at home with their parents/family.


I currently do, and it can be an awkward situation, especially since my room (though private) is not entirely blocked off from family entering it. I think in general, my parents approve of or at least don't mind the fact that I'm sexually active, and so its not looked down upon me, but it can feel awkward when they're around. Its not a topic that we've ever really discussed though, except when my mom talked to me about going on birth control a long time ago. Generally, we don't engage in actual sex unless we're home alone, and otherwise we just quietly fool around. If you have any questions about that, I don't mind answering them.


----------



## knittigan

Fizz said:


> I have no idea how people can be sexually active when they live at home with their parents/family.


I thought that I would find it awkward, but I had no problem getting it on under my parents' roof when I last went home. Granted, I don't live with them, but they were in the house and we only had a blanket covering the glass on the door to our room.


----------



## NaughyChimp

Fizz said:


> I have no idea how people can be sexually active when they live at home with their parents/family.


 When I'd go home to visit, I wasn't allowed to share a bedroom with my then-boyfriend. I found it SUPER HOT to go and have sneaky sex in my parents' house!!!!!


----------



## SilentScream

Fizz said:


> I have no idea how people can be sexually active when they live at home with their parents/family.


I've never lived alone .. and actually, that was one of the things that played up in my sexual problems with my wife. It was too hard for us to control the noise we would make during one of our wild make out sessions. 

She was noisy when orgasmic ... especially when I would be ... uhm. Yeah. 'nuff said :blushed:


----------



## Fizz

knittigan said:


> I thought that I would find it awkward, but I had no problem getting it on under my parents' roof when I last went home. Granted, I don't live with them, but they were in the house and we only had a blanket covering the glass on the door to our room.


Glass on the bedroom door? Unheard of, absurd!


----------



## Fizz

Jawz said:


> I've never lived alone .. and actually, that was one of the things that played up in my sexual problems with my wife. It was too hard for us to control the noise we would make during one of our wild make out sessions.
> 
> She was noisy when orgasmic ... especially when I would be ... uhm. Yeah. 'nuff said :blushed:


See, that's my problem. I want to be able to experience it without holding back and being around family would make too uncomfortable to let go.


----------



## Fizz

NaughyChimp said:


> When I'd go home to visit, I wasn't allowed to share a bedroom with my then-boyfriend. I found it SUPER HOT to go and have sneaky sex in my parents' house!!!!!


In the house I could get, I've heard stories about people having sex on their parents' bed. I'm just not into that part of it.


----------



## NaughyChimp

Fizz said:


> In the house I could get, I've heard stories about people having sex on their parents' bed. I'm just not into that part of it.


 Don't knock it 'til you've tried it ; )


----------



## knittigan

Fizz said:


> Glass on the bedroom door? Unheard of, absurd!


It used to be an office.



Jawz said:


> I've never lived alone .. and actually, that was one of the things that played up in my sexual problems with my wife. It was too hard for us to control the noise we would make during one of our wild make out sessions.
> 
> She was noisy when orgasmic ... especially when I would be ... uhm. Yeah. 'nuff said :blushed:


I'm very loud. That's what hands over mouths are for... not getting caught is like a game :laughing:


----------



## SilentScream

knittigan said:


> I'm very loud. That's what hands over mouths are for... not getting caught is like a game :laughing:


Boooring .. Hands over the mouth are so vanilla


----------



## knittigan

Jawz said:


> Boooring .. Hands over the mouth are so vanilla


Touche.

Give me time, I'm still young! :laughing:


----------



## Paradox1987

Fizz said:


> In the house I could get, I've heard stories about people having sex on their parents' bed. I'm just not into that part of it.


I had sex in a friend's bed once. I felt guilty about it for... Well, I still do lol. My parents' bed?? I couldn't do it... I think. But I wasn't thinking when I was in my friend's dorm room all those moons ago.


----------



## LovelornLark

knittigan said:


> I'm very loud. That's what hands over mouths are for... not getting caught is like a game :laughing:


Though I often find it awkward to see my family and interact with them afterwards (when the elephant in the room is really obvious), I do agree that being sneaky is part of the fun. 



Paradox1987 said:


> I had sex in a friend's bed once. I felt guilty about it for... Well, I still do lol. My parents' bed?? I couldn't do it... I think. But I wasn't thinking when I was in my friend's dorm room all those moons ago.


I definately fooled around in a hotel bed with my SO once with my family in the next room (part of the same hotel 'suite', we were on a adjoining pull-out couch). I guess that's not the same though because the weird thing about doing it in a friends/parent's bed is that you feel like you might be violating their privacy or personal space, but a hotel couch doesn't have a regular owner that you know.


----------



## Fizz

Paradox1987 said:


> I had sex in a friend's bed once. I felt guilty about it for... Well, I still do lol. My parents' bed?? I couldn't do it... I think. But I wasn't thinking when I was in my friend's dorm room all those moons ago.


I think I would feel slightly guilty about using the shared couch of some roommates, either mine or someone else's. The bed can be a bit personal for some.


----------



## knittigan

Fizz said:


> I think I would feel slightly guilty about using the shared couch of some roommates, either mine or someone else's. The bed can be a bit personal for some.


My brother had sex in my bed once and I thought it was absolutely disgusting. I think that spare rooms are fair game, but not actually a bed that belongs to someone.


----------



## Fizz

knittigan said:


> My brother had sex in my bed once and I thought it was absolutely disgusting. I think that spare rooms are fair game, but not actually a bed that belongs to someone.


Oh man, if I had a roommate and they fucked on my bed, they wouldn't like what happens to them. Not only is it a sign of disrespect but it's filthy. Yet somehow I'm fine sleeping in a hotel room bed *shrug* Though I guess since I know them, it would be more personal in my own living space. I get irritated when someone uses my computer, I also don't like people getting on my bed just to sit on it.


----------



## LovelornLark

knittigan said:


> My brother had sex in my bed once and I thought it was absolutely disgusting. I think that spare rooms are fair game, but not actually a bed that belongs to someone.


I actually really agree. I mean, I feel like having sex on a couch, or some other shared space like a spare bed might weird out some people, but its not really intruding because its not really somebody's personal, individual space. In thinking about it though, I do understand what you mean. My bed is sort of my oasis, my personal space, and I certainly would not approve of somebody else intruding on that uninvited.


----------



## knittigan

Fizz said:


> Oh man, if I had a roommate and they fucked on my bed, they wouldn't like what happens to them. Not only is it a sign of disrespect but it's filthy. Yet somehow I'm fine sleeping in a hotel room bed *shrug* Though I guess since I know them, it would be more personal in my own living space. I get irritated when someone uses my computer, I also don't like people getting on my bed just to sit on it.





LovelornLark said:


> I actually really agree. I mean, I feel like having sex on a couch, or some other shared space like a spare bed might weird out some people, but its not really intruding because its not really somebody's personal, individual space. In thinking about it though, I do understand what you mean. My bed is sort of my oasis, my personal space, and I certainly would not approve of somebody else intruding on that uninvited.


I think I draw the line at like... beds and kitchen tables. I can do communal couches (ours is leather!), but if I ever had sex on the kitchen table that my roommate eats her Froot Loops at... I'd just feel like absolute scum. No matter how many times I wiped it down. Same would go for her bed.


----------



## Paradox1987

knittigan said:


> My brother had sex in my bed once and I thought it was absolutely disgusting. I think that spare rooms are fair game, but not actually a bed that belongs to someone.


Yeah, my friend was pretty unimpressed when I immediately confessed my sin. I agree with you, I'd have been pissed had the tables been turned. In penitence I bought him a new mattress and sheets. On the other hand, I have a friend who doesn't get why people would be disgusted by it at all, he went so far as to accuse my other friend of overreacting at the time. All I know now, is if the bed is clearly someone else's, it's best to stay out of it unless explicitly invited in...


----------



## LovelornLark

knittigan said:


> I think I draw the line at like... beds and kitchen tables. I can do communal couches (ours is leather!), but if I ever had sex on the kitchen table that my roommate eats her Froot Loops at... I'd just feel like absolute scum. No matter how many times I wiped it down. Same would go for her bed.


I could _never_ do it somewhere people ate! That just makes me cringe, for cleanliness reasons. And yeah, I think we can conclude that having sex in someone else's bed is generally intrusive and disrespectful. 



Paradox1987 said:


> Yeah, my friend was pretty unimpressed when I immediately confessed my sin. I agree with you, I'd have been pissed had the tables been turned. In penitence I bought him a new mattress and sheets. On the other hand, I have a friend who doesn't get why people would be disgusted by it at all, he went so far as to accuse my other friend of overreacting at the time. All I know now, is if the bed is clearly someone else's, it's best to stay out of it *unless explicitly invited in*...


Just came to mind from this, what is everyone's opinions on sexual experiences with a group?


----------



## knittigan

LovelornLark said:


> Just came to mind from this, what is everyone's opinions on sexual experiences with a group?


Not my cup of tea, but I like having sex in places where there's an abstract threat of getting caught.


----------



## Paradox1987

LovelornLark said:


> Just came to mind from this, what is everyone's opinions on sexual experiences with a group?



Rules, rules and rules. Without ground rules and discussion, group sex = disaster in my mind. Personally, I'd probably not do it, and if I was to ever have a threesome, I'd prefer MMF. I know, how unusual right? Lol. 

Also, really? I've had sex on my kitchen counter, but I live alone and I clean my kitchen daily. Then again, I did some stupid shit between the ages 16-19. My 24 year old self looks back and asks "what were you thinking?" more often than I'd necessarily like it to :blushed:.


----------



## LovelornLark

knittigan said:


> Not my cup of tea, but I like having sex in places that there's an *abstract threat* of getting caught.


By this, do you mean like, not a direct threat but a distant one? Because if thats the case, I would have to agree  But if the threat is obviously present and significant I think I would be too uncomfortable. 



Paradox1987 said:


> Rules, rules and rules. Without ground rules and discussion, group sex = disaster in my mind. Personally, I'd probably not do it, and if I was to ever have a threesome, I'd prefer MMF. I know, how unusual right? Lol.
> 
> Also, really? I've had sex on my kitchen counter, but I live alone and I clean my kitchen daily. Then again, I did some stupid shit between the ages 16-19. My 24 year old self looks back and asks "what were you thinking?" more often than I'd necessarily like it to :blushed:.


What kind of rules are you thinking of? Like limits? And actually, I feel the same; if I were to do a threesome (VERY unlikely) I would prefer FFM. lol And just to be clear, though none of you would judge me regardless , group sex isn't really something I'm intersted in actually participating in, I'm just curious about what other people think about it. I'm far too personally intimate and self-conscious for that.


----------



## knittigan

LovelornLark said:


> By this, do you mean like, not a direct threat but a distant one? Because if thats the case, I would have to agree  But if the threat is obviously present and significant I think I would be too uncomfortable.


Well, in terms of proximity, I'm kind of ambivalent. If I know that there is no chance that someone is going to walk in on us (my roommate would never), they can be in the next room and it won't bother me in the slightest. But with that said, if the threat is more along the lines of someone coming home at any minute, I enjoy that, even though the person is physically not even present.


----------



## hello HELLO

This is more of a question, don't know where else to post this:

Do men usually get insecure that they are not pleasing you in bed? Do they usually go as far as asking "how can I make it better"?

So awk...


----------



## knittigan

hello HELLO said:


> This is more of a question, don't know where else to post this:
> 
> Do men usually get insecure that they are not pleasing you in bed? Do they usually go as far as asking "how can I make it better"?
> 
> So awk...


None of my partners have. I don't see asking someone what they like as being insecure or awkward. I see it as being mature and communicative, which tends to translate into being a good lover, or at least has for me.


----------



## Paradox1987

LovelornLark said:


> What kind of rules are you thinking of? Like limits? And actually, I feel the same; if I were to do a threesome (VERY unlikely) I would prefer FFM. lol And just to be clear, though none of you would care regardless , group sex isn't really something I'm intersted in actually participating in, I'm just curious about what other people think about it. I'm far too personally intimate and self-conscious for that.


Hmmm, well, she couldn't pick one of my closest friends, nor I one of her's. That'd be my first ground rule. What acts are allowed what aren't. STI test for the third person prior to entering the bedroom is also a must. Of course, like you, I probably wouldn't do it. Not for any moral reason, just because I'm the youngest child in my family and of my generation in my extended family. I'm not used to sharing lol. That and I have trust issues, so whilst I'd trust my partner, I'd not be able to trust the other participant from the get-go, and I'm the kind of person who can't be that intimate without a certain level of trust.


----------



## Fizz

knittigan said:


> Not my cup of tea, but I like having sex in places where there's an abstract threat of getting caught.


Oh man, there are so many places and I haven't even bothered making a list. I will see something and think, "I want to have sex on that."


----------



## LovelornLark

knittigan said:


> Well, in terms of proximity, I'm kind of ambivalent. If I know that there is no chance that someone is going to walk in on us (my roommate would never), they can be in the next room and it won't bother me in the slightest. But with that said, if the threat is more along the lines of someone coming home at any minute, I enjoy that, even though the person is physically not even present.


See, where you get excited about the threat, I would get anxious.  I can feel comfortable with other people in the next room if there is no threat, yes, but if there was a threat, I wouldn't be able to be comfortable and relaxed. 



Paradox1987 said:


> Hmmm, well, she couldn't pick one of my closest friends, nor I one of her's. That'd be my first ground rule. What acts are allowed what aren't. STI test for the third person prior to entering the bedroom is also a must. Of course, like you, I probably wouldn't do it. Not for any moral reason, just because I'm the youngest child in my family and of my generation in my extended family. I'm not used to sharing lol. That and I have trust issues, so whilst I'd trust my partner, I'd not be able to trust the other participant from the get-go, and I'm the kind of person who can't be that intimate without a certain level of trust.


Those rules sound fair and understandable.  Especially the third one. And I am the _exact_ same way when it comes to trust and sharing. 



hello HELLO said:


> This is more of a question, don't know where else to post this:
> 
> Do men usually get insecure that they are not pleasing you in bed? Do they usually go as far as asking "how can I make it better"?
> 
> So awk...


It has never happened to me, but me and my boyfriend are actually quite open and communicative in terms of telling each other what we like, what we don't like, what we'd like to try, etc. I'd highly recommend having preference discussions, I don't think, if you really trust and are close to your partner, that it would be awkward. 



Fizz said:


> Oh man, there are so many places and I haven't even bothered making a list. *I will see something and think, "I want to have sex on that."*


I love that! aha I think like that sometimes too, but then probably could never actually do it.


----------



## Paradox1987

LovelornLark said:


> I love that! aha I think like that sometimes too, but then probably could never actually do it.


Way back when I was a fresher at uni, my then roommate took a map of campus, and made a pact with his then gf to have sex in every campus building and every room of the SU. No joke, they hung this on their wall and ticked the buildings and rooms off... I could never be that avant-garde with my sex life. But this reminded me of that map lol.


----------



## LovelornLark

Paradox1987 said:


> Way back when I was a fresher at uni, my then roommate took a map of campus, and made a pact with his then gf to have sex in every campus building and every room of the SU. No joke, they hung this on their wall and ticked the buildings and rooms off... I could never be that avant-garde with my sex life. But this reminded me of that map lol.


Omg!! ahaha that just made my day. I wish I could be that daring! Maybe I'll try it, step out of my comfort zone. XD


----------



## Paradox1987

LovelornLark said:


> Omg!! ahaha that just made my day. I wish I could be that daring! Maybe I'll try it, step out of my comfort zone. XD


Believe me, he was brave. He got by turns: flamed, respected and thoroughly judged for that map. Especially as it accumulated ticks... I personally thought the whole thing hilarious. If you're worried about what a publicly hung sex map will do to your reputation, this is not the stunt for you hahaha.


----------



## LovelornLark

Paradox1987 said:


> Believe me, he was brave. He got by turns: flamed, respected and thoroughly judged for that map. Especially as it accumulated ticks... I personally thought the whole thing hilarious. If you're worried about what a publicly hung sex map will do to your reputation, this is not the stunt for you hahaha.


ahaha that's a very good point you have. Perhaps I could keep a sex map a romantic secret with my partner.


----------



## NaughyChimp

Will anyone here be attending The Feminist Porn Awards? Feminist Porn Awards | Good For Her - Sex Workshops FPA 2012 | Good For Her - Sex Workshops


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Paradox1987 said:


> Way back when I was a fresher at uni, my then roommate took a map of campus, and made a pact with his then gf to have sex in every campus building and every room of the SU. No joke, they hung this on their wall and ticked the buildings and rooms off... I could never be that avant-garde with my sex life. But this reminded me of that map lol.


Damn, that sounds like a shitload of fun!


----------



## kaleidoscope

Fizz said:


> Oh man, there are so many places and I haven't even bothered making a list. I will see something and think, "I want to have sex on that."


WASHING MACHINE.

While it's on. :blushed:

Gotta love the vibrations..


----------



## Fizz

kaleidoscope said:


> WASHING MACHINE.
> 
> While it's on. :blushed:
> 
> Gotta love the vibrations..


Does it really work? I've seen it referenced in movies and TV shows, I was always curious about it.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Fizz said:


> Does it really work? I've seen it referenced in movies and TV shows, I was always curious about it.


Haven't tried it yet, but I'll let you know when I do, it's definitely on my list. ^^


----------



## Paradox1987

I always thought flirting was fun _de facto_ until today... Happily on the Metro/underground/subway, when two young ladies on holiday, who looked no older than 14 felt the urge to come up and flirt rather shamelessly with me. Officially the most awkward experience of my life.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Paradox1987 said:


> I always thought flirting was fun _de facto_ until today... Happily on the Metro/underground/subway, when two young ladies on holiday, who looked no older than 14 felt the urge to come up and flirt rather shamelessly with me. Officially the most awkward experience of my life.


Yah, that would feel awkward. Even here in NZ, where 14 is semi-legal.


----------



## Paradox1987

Yardiff Bey said:


> Yah, that would feel awkward. Even here in NZ, where 14 is semi-legal.


It doesn't help when the passengers sitting next to you are stifling giggles at your predicament (not that I blame them, I'd have giggled too lol). I honestly didn't know where to look after politely helping them understand the Tube map. I personally wouldn't be interested in going for a 16 year old which is legal here...


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Paradox1987 said:


> It doesn't help when the passengers sitting next to you are stifling giggles at your predicament (not that I blame them, I'd have giggled too lol). I honestly didn't know where to look after politely helping them understand the Tube map. I personally wouldn't be interested in going for a 16 year old which is legal here...


Some kind of personality is needed for me too. Too young generally doesn't cut it...


----------



## kaleidoscope

It turns me on when there's an implied sexuality between two women, but it's never confirmed. You find yourself wondering if these two have a thing for each other or they're just really close. Something about their body language and the looks they exchange, very subtle, I don't know, I just find it to be so sexy.


----------



## Rinori

Ok confession time: *breathes deeply* :

I once unknowingly had sex with a girl who was 15 when I was 22 I honestly didnt know until a few days after. I was soo scared like omg I'm going to jail. Never looked at her the same way again.

I once contemplated having sex with my girlfriends mother who really liked me and was always making comments like "If you were 10 years older" but I'm not a cheater and it would have just been really wierd for me if I did.


----------



## silverlark

I just had my first one night stand. I feel crazy. Like I'm not really sure about the girl in the mirror right now, cause I would never so who the fuck did that?


----------



## nyarb60

blessed are you who have a conscience. I don't know many people who do. viewing this thread, it appears many of you are really good people. Most of my friends have had so much sex, we've lost count. I used to try and count how many and lost train of thought at 100. God, what a mess I am. It's refreshing to read so many post that suggest how careful and aware you are of others. For me, sex was
so many different things, now i know i'm damaged goods. I have swallowed less than I can recall, but done everything else. fyi_ group sex is not what it seems, it actually is a mind fuck and it is not fun. Most of the people engaged in that or the swingers, are couples where the women want woman, are aggressive about it, which is an immediate turn off for me. What married man is gonna argue with that? Luckily, my husband read the situation like I did and we never engaged in that after. (only did it 2x) and it was horrible!


----------



## Hruberen

fourtines said:


> I discovered my clitoris and the proper way to masturbate to orgasm from reading Cosmo in the summer between 7th and 8th grade...but I discovered how to clench my vaginal muscles or something before that, because I realized as early as 4th grade if I did pull ups on a bar it made me feel...funny down there.
> 
> Interestingly, the guy I've been hooking up for the past three months, when we started hooking up he wanted to "help me" do pull ups to strengthen my upper body. He'd lift me up, tell me to hang as long as I could, then I realized the more I slid down the closer he was getting to my body, and finally I felt that he had a hard on and I got embarrassed and pulled away. He was like "don't be shy."
> 
> So it causes me to suspect that the pull up thing making people feel sexually aroused may be something universal to do with some kind of tensing of muscles in the groin area. He KNEW what he was doing, and I was naive to think he was just being "helpful" at first.


I discovered the same excact thing, I can't do it anymore though due to aforementioned male excrement.

@Rinori Stacy's mom has got it going on?


----------



## Eric Wallace

In Response to hello HELLO: This is more of a question, don't know where else to post this:

Do men usually get insecure that they are not pleasing you in bed? Do they usually go as far as asking "how can I make it better"?

So awk...




Depends on the type of guy, what he is use to expecting from his partner (in terms of 'pleasure response'), how much he actually cares about you, and how much he particularly cares about your needs/wants/desires at that point in time. I have thought that many times during sex with my gf's in the past and would sometimes communicate that with them - if it didn't seem like they were enjoying it as much as usual or as we got to get to know each other sexually. Some guys may ask bc they are insecure due to their past sexual encounters or feeling they are lacking as a lover in some way. If you have had partners before them (especially a lot of partners) they may feel as though they need to be better than any of them.


----------



## Razare

My confession...

I've pretty much lost the ability to be attracted to anyone specific. Not that I can't love someone, it's just love is a broader thing than it used to be.

When I say attracted to someone, I'm talking about emotional attraction.

Yet even upon losing the desire for a relationship, the sex drive remains. It's such a burden, I hate it.

If I try to go on and ignore it, it just relentlessly gets worse.

I've managed 2-weeks without placating it. It eventually warps my entire mindset into being a different person if I ignore it too long. Which is ludicrous. It apparently re-stacks the subconscious deck, to overrule my reasoning mind, as well as my heart. I can tolerate and resist certain levels, but 2 weeks is down-right terrible... and I hear it still gets worse after that if you wait longer.

-.-

I did manage to dispel one movie myth. Women do not fling themselves upon a guy who has intentionally stopped masturbating.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

Razare said:


> I did manage to dispel one movie myth. Women do not fling themselves upon a guy who has intentionally stopped masturbating.


... Wait, what?  Assuming said guy wouldn't be flaunting that fact to anyone who'll bother to listen to him, how would that work? Is he supposed to emit some super irresistible love pheromone or something? lol Never heard of that myth before.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

silverlark said:


> I just had my first one night stand. I feel crazy. Like I'm not really sure about the girl in the mirror right now, cause I would never so who the fuck did that?


The biology of the body sometimes overrides the rational mind. When you return to sanity, it can be a huge WTF?! It will happen again. Relax and become a well-rounded personality.



nyarb60 said:


> blessed are you who have a conscience. I don't know many people who do. viewing this thread, it appears many of you are really good people. Most of my friends have had so much sex, we've lost count. I used to try and count how many and lost train of thought at 100. God, what a mess I am. It's refreshing to read so many posts that suggest how careful and aware you are of others.


It sounds as though you are blessed: your husband understands and accepts. Most guys do not. (Zen-like though that might sound.)



Razare said:


> I did manage to dispel one movie myth. Women do not fling themselves upon a guy who has intentionally stopped masturbating.





GoodOldDreamer said:


> ... Wait, what?  Assuming said guy wouldn't be flaunting that fact to anyone who'll bother to listen to him, how would that work? Is he supposed to emit some super irresistible love pheromone or something? lol Never heard of that myth before.


Supposedly it's a combination of two things: heightened testosterone manifesting as male pheremones and an "edginess" from the internal tension that manifests as being more willing to go for it. You can still turn someone of the opposite sex off, of course. And if you're not "going for it" then you won't get it.

On topic: had rough sex with a girl, causing some pain - which she really got off on at the time. Afterwards she had a little cry about not wanting to enjoy pain. That made me hard again.

I'm changing, not sure at this time if this is a good thing.

On the other hand: I am the end-product of hundreds of thousands of years of war, murder, rape, torture, starvation, disease, and unbridled and unrestrained sexuality. Women are too. Being nicey-nicey about this stuff would be hypocritical. If a woman/I get off on receiving/causing some mild pain, why should we judge ourselves for that.


----------



## Azure Bass

I just sat here and watched generally sexually appealing men and women on a tv show. No turn on. Once I think about someone I'm interested in, bam. Turn on. I value emotional connection over appealing bodies.


----------



## Brian1

kaleidoscope said:


> WASHING MACHINE.
> 
> While it's on. :blushed:
> 
> Gotta love the vibrations..


I would think sex on a washing machine would be pretty hard...despite the vibrations? Rolling around would be out of the picture.


----------



## Fizz

Azure Bass said:


> I just sat here and watched generally sexually appealing men and women on a tv show. No turn on. Once I think about someone I'm interested in, bam. Turn on. I value emotional connection over appealing bodies.


Pish posh, those people are boring anyway (I don't know them personally but their appearance won't drive me to know them). It's what we're shown as a society as "desirable" yet I do not desire it either. I too need an emotional connection otherwise it's completely pointless for me.


----------



## Drewbie

-reads above posts-
...
-cough-
Contrariwise, I guess:
Emotional attachment makes a sexual experience less pleasurable for me. That's probably the biggest reason I can't ever see myself having sex with my zucchini. I mean, I would if he wanted it, but it squicks me out to think of having sex with someone I'm that emotionally intimate with. I have sex with my roommate/past girlfriend on a regular basis and we're emotionally attached to an extent, but it's not as good as sex I've had with people I'm totally unemotionally attached to, and sex with her got a lot better when we ended our romantic relationship.


----------



## Razare

Yardiff Bey said:


> Supposedly it's a combination of two things: heightened testosterone manifesting as male pheremones and an "edginess" from the internal tension that manifests as being more willing to go for it. You can still turn someone of the opposite sex off, of course. And if you're not "going for it" then you won't get it.


There were other benefits too. If I was an athlete, I would definitely avoid masturbation. I had 5 times the energy, to the point it was a nuisance because it'd be 3 AM and I'd be doing push-ups to try and tire my body enough for sleep.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Razare said:


> There were other benefits too. If I was an athlete, I would definitely avoid masturbation. I had 5 times the energy, to the point it was a nuisance because it'd be 3 AM and I'd be doing push-ups to try and tire my body enough for sleep.


Oh hell yes! I found that when I started working out, all of a sudden I had difficulty sleeping more than 4 hours a night.


----------



## Nomenclature

The guy I made out with in his car last week (and probably would've gone further with if the timing wasn't so god-terrible)?

Yeah, he says he wishes he had a boy to kiss. Alrighty then. I appreciate you too, dear!

I know we're just friends (hah, maybe not even), but still. God, his behavior toward me is incongruous


----------



## Rinori

I once broke my ex Gf's bed during sex only to find out when we got down stairs her mom was in the house the whole time. Then she made a comment along the lines of " all that noise made me wish it was me"  awkward......


----------



## aconite

Rinori said:


> I once broke my ex Gf's bed during sex only to find out when we got down stairs her mom was in the house the whole time. Then she made a comment along the lines of " all that noise made me wish it was me"  awkward......


Better her mom than yours, I guess...


----------



## Gabrielle Johnson

hello HELLO said:


> How did you decide? How about I'll just do what you would do. This silliness has been plaguing me all week (I've contemplated: not picking up his call at all anymore, making up ridiculous excuses, guilt-tripping/using him for a few dinners/etc, cursing him out, telling him about other guys, setting it up so that he'd walk in on me with another guy he knows and despises, leaving him butt naked on my bed and throw away all hs clothes, and/or having hours and hours of hot, angry sex).
> 
> Oh the possibilities!!
> 
> ok, back to more productive and meaningful things...


I probably did the worst thing possible I f**ked him while he had a girlfriend(I didn't know it at the time) and it *wasn't *worth it. He was an asshole and It really sucked too. I wish I took my own advice.


----------



## Rinori

Yeh i reluctantly had sex with my ex after we broke up it felt bad and good but we eventually had to stop it cause she begun to get attached to me again but it was good while it lasted


----------



## Drewbie

San Pellegrino turns me on A LOT. We just started carrying it in the store that I work at. I kept getting turned on whenever I walked passed the pallets it was sitting on.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Sometimes I wish I had a bigger cock. Then again a bigger one wouldn't do much good without a change in confidence. More confidence would be better than a bigger cock, but yet I still want the bigger cock more than the confidence.


----------



## Brian1

Not really a sexual confession but close enough...So I was at this party and I accidentally broke the hostess's stripper pole, while putting my weight on it. I got yelled at, but forgiven. How was I suppose to know that you shouldn't put your weight on a stripper's pole, I'm a guy and...no really, guys can't do this because of our little guys.


----------



## LunacyxFringe

I really love my current boyfriend but I feel like we both prefer different things in bed...So we kind of just have sex just to get the horny-feeling out of our systems...I tried compromising and he has as well...lol Its just not working..But I love him too much to just dump him because of sex.


----------



## Rinori

My mom came home and found me n my Gf in the shower together she didnt see her but she knew she was there.


----------



## Nintendo 64

Dear SO:

It'd be cool if we had sex. You know, to actually rekindle our emotional connection?

Thanks,
Me


----------



## knittigan

Nintendo 64 said:


> Dear SO:
> 
> It'd be cool if we had sex. You know, to actually rekindle our emotional connection?
> 
> Thanks,
> Me


You and me both :frustrating:


----------



## Tyche

I confess that I am having more and more sex dreams about women, and last night I had a dream that I was in love with a woman and I couldn't figure out how to tell her, though she was definitely interested in me. Sighhh. I wish I had had these dreams when I was younger  maybe then I would've spoken up about some of my crushes and have been able to be in a relationship with a girl.


----------



## Symphi

On the topic of dreams;

Last night I had a dream I was in a mall looking for some nice heels to wear for my current boyfriend. I walked into a candy store and my first ex was working there. We proceeded to make out passionately next to the shelf of boxed chocolates.

My ex is bisexual dating a man currently. I'm fairly sure his current boyfriend was there working in the other room, walked out, and was staring at us. I don't even know.

But then I woke up to the sound my current boyfriend typing a paper. If that paper hadn't been due today, I would have jumped at him I was so...

I'll confess, next time there are romantic shenanigans I'll be trying to reprogram my dreams.


----------



## JamieBond

I had a dream I was kidnapped by a gang of vampires and given to one of them, but he was the nicest guy ever and he barely touched me. I remember thinking throughout the whole dream, "Come ON, DO SOMETHING!!!!!"


----------



## Curiously

I've always enjoyed waking up to my then-boyfriend giving me morning sex.


----------



## possiBri

SillaSY said:


> I've always enjoyed waking up to my then-boyfriend giving me morning sex.


I have never gotten the privilege, but it is something I look forward to... also me doing the waking up — it's a two-way street ;D


----------



## Tyche

Okay, here's a weird confession. Anal play grosses me out (not my confession). So when I come across ass licking in porn, I skip over it. But I just realized something. It grosses me out more if the guy is the receiver. Why is that more gross? That's probably sexist or something.


----------



## Nintendo 64

Etherea said:


> But I just realized something. It grosses me out more if the guy is the receiver. Why is that more gross? That's probably sexist or something.


Lmao, I do the same thing and am not at all comfortable with anal anything in general. Shit's nasty, _literally_.


----------



## Fizz

Etherea said:


> Okay, here's a weird confession. Anal play grosses me out (not my confession). *So when I come across ass licking in porn, I skip over it.* But I just realized something. It grosses me out more if the guy is the receiver. Why is that more gross? That's probably sexist or something.


You and me both, sister. It's just rimming that gets me. I don't want to put my tongue in or around anyone's cornhole.


----------



## paper lilies

I still hide the fact that I'm not a virgin from my family. In fact, I even hid it on PerC when I first joined because I have felt so guilty internally for years. My family does not look at sex in the same way that I do. In fact, it was not discussed in my house hold at all. It was deemed "shameful" and "dirty" and they would claim it was "a spiritual lack of respect for yourself". I think my mother at least has the assumption that I have had sex but, we just do not talk about it. Lately I have finally been able to realize within myself that for me, it's a natural thing and I like to have sex. I have finally accepted that I do not feel real guilt or shame over having sex, others have just tried to make me feel that way.


----------



## Michael82

Etherea said:


> So first off I'd like to say that I know this is probably not going to be easy for some. But remind yourselves, despite your reputation here (if you even care), if you can't confess to things here where you'll probably never have to look anyone in the eye (unless you want), then how will you ever get this type of thing off your chest?
> 
> I'm gonna get the ball rolling with a few things that I've either told nobody or only have told an SO.
> 
> Here it goes:
> 
> -when I was younger, I really wanted to become a stripper or a pornstar. I thought if I could find the right atmosphere somewhere, I would greatly enjoy it and find it empowering. Normally I'm quite shy and mild mannered, so I'd be showing a side of me very few people have seen. I gave up on it because those women are objectified harshly and I'm too much of a sissy to take it.
> -I've always been interested in performing oral sex on yourself. A lot of people think its weird, but I always thought it was kinda hot. Either watching or doing it myself (but I'm definitely not flexible enough).
> -I have an attraction to really feminine looking trans women.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so now it's your turn. Please don't leave me hanging here airing my dirty laundry alone. Contribute! You know you want to...


Let's be honest, you may feel as if the three things you just posted about you are confessions, but are they really? Shouldn't a confession be something like "I raped someone and I feel guilty"? Not your confession! Just an example :laughing:


----------



## Tyche

Michael82 said:


> Let's be honest, you may feel as if the three things you just posted about you are confessions, but are they really? Shouldn't a confession be something like "I raped someone and I feel guilty"? Not your confession! Just an example :laughing:


Why does a confession have to include a felony? We aren't confessing to the police, we're confessing our deepest sexual fantasies and desires. Not everyone is comfortable speaking about them openly.


----------



## Wellsy

Sonny said:


> I love a man with a perverted mind.


I do wish you the best in finding such a man, not sure how hard it'd be. I guess i'm not so concerned about the fantasies and people fulfilling them as I am to being constricted to only really getting off on one thing. 
I think i'd be open to most things if it got my partner off though, but i'm probably pretty vanilla and still very young and in-experienced to my own tastes so far.


----------



## knittigan

It's a very rare that I will get through an entire sexual encounter without laughing and when I do, it's generally because I'm focussing intently on not being loud rather that simply not needing to. I often think to myself that it's a shame that none of my partners have had a tickling fetish, because I would be a gold mine.

Oh, and I don't understand tickling fetishes at all. What's the attraction? Is it the loss of control thing?


----------



## Impermanence

NaughyChimp said:


> Just curious: why not?


Her vagina didn't smell good.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I keep on getting horny as hell and fapping doesn't seem to be doing me good anymore. I've got to f*ck something!


----------



## Kaspa

Not a confession, but more like a question: Why is it that men seem to get stuck on the friendzone, but is far more rare case for women?


----------



## WonderN2Wonder

I'm writing erotica tonight.


----------



## Fizz

matt1991 said:


> Her vagina didn't smell good.


Bad hygiene! It's best to let someone know rather than do a shit-job.


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

@WonderN2Wonder I would take erotica over porn, kind rare for a guy :L


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

Whoops {delete this mods}


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

Double whoops... my internet is crap {delete this post also mods please}


----------



## WonderN2Wonder

IAmOrangeToday said:


> I would take erotica over porn, kind rare for a guy :L


) I think that's awesome. I like that it offers a little more than just an empty action. What do you like about it? Yeah, I can tell that you are a rare guy, which is encouraging to see.


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

WonderN2Wonder said:


> ) I think that's awesome. I like that it offers a little more than just an empty action. What do you like about it? Yeah, I can tell that you are a rare guy, which is encouraging to see.


Ha I don't talk about this much but I guess it's the confession thread! :L

I watched porn until I found erotica but I always felt really bad about it, like not only I was exploiting these women but they were exploiting themselves too for money. And the whole thing had no plot and no emotions, just mechanical action and fake moans.

Compare this to erotica, which has emotions and plot developments, in the best ones often also touching and compelling stories and characters which present not these grotesque sex objects but people, living breathing people with hearts and souls... I'd take that any day. I find it so much sexier.

That's one of my dirtiest secrets ^^


----------



## WonderN2Wonder

IAmOrangeToday said:


> Ha I don't talk about this much but I guess it's the confession thread! :L
> 
> I watched porn until I found erotica but I always felt really bad about it, like not only I was exploiting these women but they were exploiting themselves too for money. And the whole thing had no plot and no emotions, just mechanical action and fake moans.
> 
> Compare this to erotica, which has emotions and plot developments, in the best ones often also touching and compelling stories and characters which present not these grotesque sex objects but people, living breathing people with hearts and souls... I'd take that any day. I find it so much sexier.
> 
> That's one of my dirtiest secrets ^^


I don't think it's dirty at all, you are just showing that you are human too. Not only human, but you have to capacity to connect beyond objectifying. 

I find it ironic that a dirty person watches people have sex, but there's apparently nothing wrong with watching people being "murdered" on tv/movies. 

It's good that you have pondered this as much as you have.


----------



## Drewbie

Confession: The person I lost my virginity to is not the first person I had sex with. 

What? It makes perfect sense to me. :tongue:


----------



## knittigan

Fitz Cabbage said:


> Confession: The person I lost my virginity to is not the first person I had sex with.
> 
> What? It makes perfect sense to me. :tongue:


Makes perfect sense to me, too.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Most of my thoughts on having sex with a girlfriend (when I get one), or at least the ones I get off on, tell me that I do not respect myself as man. They tell me I have a lot of shame. I thought that maybe I was submissive; but no I think it is shame at the core. And this shame is also causing me to question my sexuality. Time to start taking a look at what is behind this shame. If I don't, I don't think I will not be able to have a healthy, loving relationship with a partner, or more importantly, with myself. Loving myself will hopefully end the shame, or at least decrease it. I owe this to myself as man who is capable of loving himself and worthy of being loved by another.


----------



## alicat82

@ lifeisanillusion :Amen! Am I allowed to say this in this thread? kind of sac relig...but the sentiment is the same  you are on the right path to redemption! I love personal growth and reflection!


----------



## doris88

IAmOrangeToday said:


> Compare this to erotica, which has emotions and plot developments, in the best ones often also touching and compelling stories and characters which present not these grotesque sex objects but people, living breathing people with hearts and souls... I'd take that any day. I find it so much sexier.


Where can you get erotica? I know so many pages with porn but I'm not interested, whereas I don't know any place where you get a decent emotional-sexual stimulation. Well, except for Fanfiction.net of course, an old friend of mine. And Scandinavian romance novels.


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

doris88 said:


> Where can you get erotica? I know so many pages with porn but I'm not interested, whereas I don't know any place where you get a decent emotional-sexual stimulation. Well, except for Fanfiction.net of course, an old friend of mine. And Scandinavian romance novels.


there's an awesome website called literotica.com you should look up, there's an easy to access toplist system which shows you the top rated stories divided into various categories to suit your particular tastes. Some of the stories on there are novella length and really well written, with a lot more story than sexual stimulation, if that's your thing.


----------



## doris88

Marac said:


> I'm a guy and it is really hard for me to orgasm when I am having sex with women (I have no problem orgasming when mastrubating).
> 
> I am usually able to do so (only certain positions), but sometimes it takes forever (like hours). And then we usually have to stop, because the girl has gotten sore.
> 
> I actually "faked" on one occasion, because I felt bad for the girl since she looked like she was getting insecure since I didn't come.
> 
> I've also never been able to come through oral sex. Other people have said that I must've only been with inexperienced women, since a skilled BJ is "amazing", but I've been with quite a few women now, so that can't be the case.
> 
> So, for a while now I've been trying to mastrubate less (once a day is what I used to do) and be "gentler" with my dick in order to increase "sensitivity."
> 
> Anyone who can relate?


You're not the only one, that's for sure. My boyfriend has the same "issues" if you can call it like this. Fortunately, me too - I never came without masturbation and it took me months to came while masturbating in front of my boyfriend. I love finger penetration, but oral sex is almost boring for me.

So basically we're having a great laugh about it (sometimes it's great, sometimes it's bitter). For him coming with me isn't a problem, it's just that it takes so long to get there that most of the times he just can't manage. Well, at least it works for me, I don't mind being danced with for half an hour every time we do it.

He also blames his masturbation for the problem, like you do. Well I haven't masturbated since I started dating him, and still I have the same problem, so I don't think it's as simple as that. Sometimes masturbation is helpful, sometimes harmful, but I think most of cases it's all in the mind.

We have a lot of patience to work this out. Having sex every few weeks is not helpful (we're still living separately with our parents). Our parents expect us to live together only after marriage and I already told mine that's not my plan. I wish I could tell them "if I listened to your advice we'd end up having our marriage cancelled by the church" without ridiculing my boyfriend. Well, that's the food for thought: some people just CAN'T be happy without premarital sex and cohabitation, deal with it. I wish I could also explain this during the confession (I'm a Catholic and we're supposed to be sorry for having premarital sex).

If just living together won't change a thing, I'm thinking about sex therapy. If anyone has solved anything through sex therapy let me know, cause I seriously doubt that talking to some "specialist" will change my sexual life.

And my last comment, I'm rather cool about us not coming like we're expected to. It's not a problem for me in the short run and I'm very happy and satisfied (emotionally and often physically) after every sex together. It's just that I believe life long relationships should be as fulfilled as possible in sex matters and if we can't work together, maybe we could possibly work with other persons (and have children too, because classic ejaculation is, unfortunately, pretty important here).


----------



## basementbugs

I'd 100% honestly rather never have sex again (as in, full-on intercourse) than never give oral again. Not that sex is unpleasant or anything, and sure it can be fun on occasion... but it just doesn't matter much to me. (Hence the fact that I identify as somewhere in the asexual realm of things, probably grey-a.) I do, however, really enjoy giving oral. Like, reeeeally enjoy it. :ninja: I'm not even sure it's all that sexual to me... at least, no more than any other sexual act. I usually liken my enjoyment of it to that of a tickle fight (and I _love_ tickle fights, haha) -- basically I like to play with someone else's body, tease them and that sort of thing, and watch the reactions I can cause. I guess it's kind of hot, but mostly it's just fun being playful. Sometimes I think I'd like to write a book or a blog or something all about "the art of blow jobs"... hahah.

In a similar vein, I absolutely HATE receiving oral and am so so so very glad that my husband is okay with never doing it ever again. I tried to like it... I really did... but oh god, it made me feel so creepy. It's not the whole issue of taste or smell that a lot of women seem to worry about, I just find the idea of someone's head and mouth down there to be disturbing beyond belief. It's akin to asking someone to wipe my ass for me -- not appealing in the least.


----------



## Sayonara

Roleplay is so fun with my gf.

No, not the whole typical criminal/cop master/slave type rp.

We actually act as characters from our story/manga. It's flipping awesome. xD I get to be this old-fashioned prudish male from mid 19th century, and she rps a clueless moon princess from another dimension. Somehow it manages to be both hot and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Sayonara

Rakshasa said:


> Please understand that I hate myself for this. But this thread is a good place to let out some of the guilt I've carried around for a little while.
> 
> I don't like lesbians. That is purely an emotional reaction. I love equality, and I believe that nobody should really distinguish between any two people except where it is immediately relevant. Some of my best friends in my base high school are lesbians. I get completely disgusted with myself when I have to confront that. My ex left me with some bad associations. I'm constantly trying to fix that part of myself. (Yet another reason to completely distrust emotions.)
> 
> I cannot logically find a reason not to have an open relationship. That's not for me, though. I want a one on one relationship. So almost every day I try to find some way to rationalize this feeling. I just want a relationship with a single person on every level, so I hold my lover to the same standard.
> 
> Sexuality in general causes some strange emotional reactions. I was raised Southern Baptist so that may just be leftover indoctrination.


This is coming from a bisexual currently in a lesbian relationship. Please don't hate yourself for saying what you feel. I realize that sometimes stuff like this can be really hard to deal with, especially if you've been raised to not really appreciate such relationships. It can take a while to accept, and there's nothing wrong with that. It's not like you hate us. 

I hope you feel a little better getting that off your chest!


----------



## Misha

I've always been fascinated by BDSM, sado-masochism in particular and to play the role as a Sadist. 

*_whips_*



EDIT: I posted this for the sake of confession, not discussion. No offense, but I wouldn't answer any PM if you intend to pry on any further detailed information.


----------



## Erudis

Sometimes I think I have "active hands syndrome". I just want to massage the shit out of someone (not literally).

But since I'm single now I "massage" my piano instead. He always moans beautifully, so I think he likes it.


----------



## Svensenberg

basementbugs said:


> I'd 100% honestly rather never have sex again (as in, full-on intercourse) than never give oral again. Not that sex is unpleasant or anything, and sure it can be fun on occasion... but it just doesn't matter much to me. (Hence the fact that I identify as somewhere in the asexual realm of things, probably grey-a.) I do, however, really enjoy giving oral. Like, reeeeally enjoy it. :ninja: I'm not even sure it's all that sexual to me... at least, no more than any other sexual act. I usually liken my enjoyment of it to that of a tickle fight (and I _love_ tickle fights, haha) -- basically I like to play with someone else's body, tease them and that sort of thing, and watch the reactions I can cause. I guess it's kind of hot, but mostly it's just fun being playful. Sometimes I think I'd like to write a book or a blog or something all about "the art of blow jobs"... hahah.
> 
> In a similar vein, I absolutely HATE receiving oral and am so so so very glad that my husband is okay with never doing it ever again. I tried to like it... I really did... but oh god, it made me feel so creepy. It's not the whole issue of taste or smell that a lot of women seem to worry about, I just find the idea of someone's head and mouth down there to be disturbing beyond belief. It's akin to asking someone to wipe my ass for me -- not appealing in the least.


This has always puzzled me like crazy so I'm actually glad you posted this. I've known a lot of women like this and it's always seemed really odd, at least to me. It makes me feel kind of weird because I think sex is all about give and take. If I let you do for me, it's only fair that I should return the favor... but I've literally had women cover themselves with their hands when I try to give them oral. Is it just strictly a comfort/gross out kind of thing? Why would you be okay with giving oral to a man, but it seems like wiping your ass when it's done to you?


----------



## knittigan

Svensenberg said:


> This has always puzzled me like crazy so I'm actually glad you posted this. I've known a lot of women like this and it's always seemed really odd, at least to me. It makes me feel kind of weird because I think sex is all about give and take. If I let you do for me, it's only fair that I should return the favor... but I've literally had women cover themselves with their hands when I try to give them oral. Is it just strictly a comfort/gross out kind of thing? Why would you be okay with giving oral to a man, but it seems like wiping your ass when it's done to you?


My personal opinion is that it is (partly) because women are taught to feel ashamed of their genitals in ways that men typically are not. Women are encouraged to keep their bodies covered, they are more or less told that their reproductive functions as well as their reproductive organs are dirty, private, and in need of care (think here of menstruation, douching, feminine washes, etc.). Obviously, some women legitimately don't enjoy the sensation of oral sex irrespective of these factors and that's fine, but I would suspect that this is also a large part of it for many women.


----------



## MyName

Svensenberg said:


> This has always puzzled me like crazy so I'm actually glad you posted this. I've known a lot of women like this and it's always seemed really odd, at least to me. It makes me feel kind of weird because I think sex is all about give and take. If I let you do for me, it's only fair that I should return the favor... but I've literally had women cover themselves with their hands when I try to give them oral. Is it just strictly a comfort/gross out kind of thing? Why would you be okay with giving oral to a man, but it seems like wiping your ass when it's done to you?


I really don't care about oral but would still have no problems with giving it. Just because _I_ can do without something doesn't mean that someone else might not love it as much as I love some other things.


----------



## Kyandigaru

spending only 3min eating me isnt going to make me cum..., especially when i give you a 10min or longer bj...lazy basturd!


----------



## Svensenberg

Kyandigaru said:


> spending only 3min eating me isnt going to make me cum..., especially when i give you a 10min or longer bj...lazy basturd!


3 minutes? Someone has been doing it wrong


----------



## Kyandigaru

Svensenberg said:


> 3 minutes? Someone has been doing it wrong


no wonder girls sexed him and left him...LMAO


----------



## doris88

So how long toes it take to make you come, gals? I'm asking because it's not working for me. It's funny: I find oral sex performed on me boring, and I would be ok without it, but if someone I was dating was absolutely against it ethically or esthetically I would cry for hours and leave him  I just need to feel completely accepted.

Nevertheless, it's not working, it's either my personal stuff or maybe my partner isn't doing it right (we're our firsts). So I would be glad to hear some advice like a) how long b) what exactly c) how much force and speed put to it, especially from someone who was also not satisfied with oral sex but then it started to work. Private messages acceptable.

P.S. God, how personal, I feel like it was my vagina taking control of my body and writing this message.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Fellas, don't you hate it when a girl gives you a blow job and you can feel her teeth getting in the way? Well that's how we feel when you guys suck on our nipples. The teeth is irratating!!! Natural sexual enemy.


----------



## doris88

Kyandigaru said:


> Fellas, don't you hate it when a girl gives you a blow job and you can feel her teeth getting in the way? Well that's how we feel when you guys suck on our nipples. The teeth is irratating!!! Natural sexual enemy.


I'd say don't do it unless specifically asked to. Usually I hate it too but then again there are some cases when I beg for it, but it's in the last act of the play, not in the first one.


----------



## Curiously

Kyandigaru said:


> Fellas, don't you hate it when a girl gives you a blow job and you can feel her teeth getting in the way? Well that's how we feel when you guys suck on our nipples. The teeth is irratating!!! Natural sexual enemy.


Have you gotten a boob hickie, too, from a guy who used his teeth?


----------



## Kyandigaru

SillaSY said:


> Have you gotten a boob hickie, too, from a guy who used his teeth?


Not really a fan of hickies, but teeth are NOT fun! lol


----------



## Kyandigaru

doris88 said:


> I'd say don't do it unless specifically asked to. Usually I hate it too but then again there are some cases when I beg for it, but it's in the last act of the play, not in the first one.


You beg for him to use his fuggin teeth? woah...I must have been missing something lol


----------



## Andonio

_"Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm?"- Kagemitsu_

It all depends on what type of food you're eating. I've read and have been told that fruits like watermelon and cantelope are the best things to keep your semen from being bitter or sour. The worst thing is usually beer, which can make cum taste exceptionally "dirty or gritty." Moral of the story, if you expect your partner to swallow, be considerate and be conscious about what you're eating.


----------



## Andonio

As the years have gone on, I've started to suspect that my sexual preferences aren't quite as uncommon as I might think. But Ultimately I have no idea. 

I'm a 20 year old guy, and my sexual fantasy is being a girl/lesbian. I have a pretty average standard social life, I'm not the epitome of masculinity, but on the surface I don't think I'm very effeminate. Ultimately I'm heterosexual and am only attracted to women, but for whatever reason I enjoy dressing as (make-up, clothes, shoes etc.) a girl and fantasize about having sexual lesbian encounters. 

I'm sure that sounds pretty strange to a lot of people, but has anyone heard about something like this before or been familiar with someone with similar desires?


----------



## doris88

Andonio said:


> As the years have gone on, I've started to suspect that my sexual preferences aren't quite as uncommon as I might think. But Ultimately I have no idea.
> 
> I'm a 20 year old guy, and my sexual fantasy is being a girl/lesbian. I have a pretty average standard social life, I'm not the epitome of masculinity, but on the surface I don't think I'm very effeminate. Ultimately I'm heterosexual and am only attracted to women, but for whatever reason I enjoy dressing as (make-up, clothes, shoes etc.) a girl and fantasize about having sexual lesbian encounters.
> 
> I'm sure that sounds pretty strange to a lot of people, but has anyone heard about something like this before or been familiar with someone with similar desires?


Sounds like fun. I hope you have /will find a girlfriend who would enjoy this kind of fantasy. Though I personally find men needing to dress up as a woman weird, I must say when I put once make-up on my boyfriend (he never lets me do it and he felt bad with it) he looked hot like hell with his Johnny Depp cheekbones, raspberry lips and absurdly long eyelashes. I wish we were alone that day. If it's not an obligatory fetish for you (you are fine without it), I'd say it can be fun


----------



## Skum

I don't like having my nipples touched. I never really enjoy receiving oral sex.
I don't particularly like sex at all lately.


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

doris88 said:


> So how long toes it take to make you come, gals? I'm asking because it's not working for me. It's funny: I find oral sex performed on me boring, and I would be ok without it, but if someone I was dating was absolutely against it ethically or esthetically I would cry for hours and leave him  I just need to feel completely accepted.
> 
> Nevertheless, it's not working, it's either my personal stuff or maybe my partner isn't doing it right (we're our firsts). So I would be glad to hear some advice like a) how long b) what exactly c) how much force and speed put to it, especially from someone who was also not satisfied with oral sex but then it started to work. Private messages acceptable.
> 
> P.S. God, how personal, I feel like it was my vagina taking control of my body and writing this message.


Just to put some slightly creepy scientific knowledge in here, not all women can actually orgasm physically. Other than that, try lots of clitoral or g spot stimulation instead of just normal sex if it's still not working.

I have no idea how I know this :S

Tell me if you have any progress? I can only imagine how infuriating this must be!


----------



## doris88

IAmOrangeToday said:


> Just to put some slightly creepy scientific knowledge in here, not all women can actually orgasm physically. Other than that, try lots of clitoral or g spot stimulation instead of just normal sex if it's still not working.
> 
> I have no idea how I know this :S
> 
> Tell me if you have any progress? I can only imagine how infuriating this must be!


Actually, it's not! I wrote about it a week ago or so. Me and my BF have little sexual experience (3 years of having sex but like zero opportunities to be alone, now it's once a month), so we feel like we're just learning and it's fun. Emotionally I'm actually satisfied after non-orgasm sex. Only I come home later and something's missing and I need to take care of it myself  But it's stupid: he can't come, I can't come, nobody is coming. However, touching each other and touching ourselves in front of the other person gives great results and is very enjoyable to me. And I don't feel like it's some pathetic substitute but I wouldn't like us to be this way forever.


----------



## Tyche

Kyandigaru said:


> Fellas, don't you hate it when a girl gives you a blow job and you can feel her teeth getting in the way? Well that's how we feel when you guys suck on our nipples. The teeth is irratating!!! Natural sexual enemy.


Lol. Teeth are half the fun if done correctly.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Etherea said:


> Lol. Teeth are half the fun if done correctly.


what's fun...being tickled? I like serious sex...lol


----------



## Tyche

Kyandigaru said:


> what's fun...being tickled? I like serious sex...lol


No, I hate being tickled. I do not enjoy serious sex. Sex is fun, and sometimes even funny. It's anything but dead serious IMO. But to each their own


----------



## Andonio

I appreciate the insight. Yeah, its not an obligatory fetish and the lack thereof certainly isn't a deal breaker in a relationship, its just something that I look for. Thanks again.


----------



## justanentpgirl

I've only read about the last 10 pages or so of this post...and wow...I think its amazing how people have really opened up about some of their sexual issues. I've been having orgasms since I was very young...I started masturbating when I was 2...no joke...my parents remind me of it fairly regularly...my Mom brought me to a Doctor, wondering what was wrong with me...he said that I would make someone a good wife someday...lmao. Orgasms for women are very mind involved...if there is anything else other than enjoying the feeling...its almost impossible to have an orgasm...so if you have any negative thoughts about sex playing through your mind while being pleasured...its not surprising that you aren't having an orgasm. If you are pre occupied with cumming...almost as bad...I have the best orgasms with lots of foreplay and getting completely lost in the moment. The house could be burning down..and I probably wouldn't notice. Of course, not everyone is the same. I'm always really excited easily..so lubrication isn't an issue...but lots of lube is helpful...for both women and men...and the first time I had a gspot orgasm...OMG..that's all i've craved since...i've also found that the heat from a really warm bath just before sex is foreplay in itself..I could talk about sex forever


----------



## possiBri

justanentpgirl said:


> I've only read about the last 10 pages or so of this post...and wow...I think its amazing how people have really opened up about some of their sexual issues.


Do yourself a favor and read the beginning, too... there were some gooood ones. =]


----------



## justanentpgirl

possiBri said:


> Do yourself a favor and read the beginning, too... there were some gooood ones. =]


I will..I'm trying to do about 5 different things right now...two computers and a nasty cold...ugh


----------



## justanentpgirl

bromide said:


> I personally enjoy it a lot but I'm well-endowed in the tit department. I like the fact that the guys I'm with get satisfaction from fucking my tits. But the appreciation is much more in terms of watching them enjoying themselves rather than it actually feeling good on my part. I've occasionally had my sternum bruised before but nothing too serious.


all i can think is "penis of steel" ...how on earth does a penis bruise the sternum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## possiBri

justanentpgirl said:


> all i can think is "penis of steel" ...how on earth does a penis bruise the sternum!!!!!!!!!!


I'd assume hardness and strong, repetitive pressure applied to a somewhat sensitive area would make it fairly easy.


----------



## justanentpgirl

possiBri said:


> I'd assume hardness and strong, repetitive pressure applied to a somewhat sensitive area would make it fairly easy.


You were right...I started from the beginning now...there's lots of funny posts... and I am thinking maybe I just have a sternum of steel then...lol


----------



## bromide

justanentpgirl said:


> all i can think is "penis of steel" ...how on earth does a penis bruise the sternum!!!!!!!!!!


 @possiBri is correct, it's the hard repetitive pressure in tandem with a slight angle problem.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

This isn't a sexual confession, but it's similar enough:

Anytime I see a woman wearing a strapless shirt or dress, like a tube top or whatever, I want to pull it down just for the hell of it, because it would be so easy to do so. It's practically the equivalent to those guys who wear their pants sagging around their knees all the time. They might as well have a "depants me" sign on their back, lol.

It's not because I care to see what the outfit's hiding either. It's just so silly to wear that sort of thing. For every choice, a consequence. If you want to show you have easy access, I want to make it blatantly obvious why you shouldn't. :tongue:

On a similar note, I'm also curious as to whether or not women who wear those outfits would secretly enjoy that sort of thing just randomly happening to them. Because if they didn't, you'd think they wouldn't risk it. But that's an afterthought on my part. And if it did happen to them sometime, would they stop wearing the outfit, or wear it more? Hmmm.

It's a good thing I'm an introvert and have Fe. Despite the temptation to do so, I never actually will. Compassion overrides self interests. Blah!


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

GoodOldDreamer said:


> This isn't a sexual confession, but it's similar enough:
> 
> Anytime I see a woman wearing a strapless shirt or dress, like a tube top or whatever, I want to pull it down just for the hell of it, because it would be so easy to do so. It's practically the equivalent to those guys who wear their pants sagging around their knees all the time. They might as well have a "depants me" sign on their back, lol.
> 
> It's not because I care to see what the outfit's hiding either. It's just so silly to wear that sort of thing. For every choice, a consequence. If you want to show you have easy access, I want to make it blatantly obvious why you shouldn't. :tongue:
> 
> On a similar note, I'm also curious as to whether or not women who wear those outfits would secretly enjoy that sort of thing just randomly happening to them. Because if they didn't, you'd think they wouldn't risk it. But that's an afterthought on my part. And if it did happen to them sometime, would they stop wearing the outfit, or wear it more? Hmmm.
> 
> It's a good thing I'm an introvert and have Fe. Despite the temptation to do so, I never actually will. Compassion overrides self interests. Blah!


its just about not having sleeves and the fashion aspect. I would never want someone to pull it down and if they did they better protect their balls!


----------



## Fizz

GoodOldDreamer said:


> This isn't a sexual confession, but it's similar enough:
> 
> *Anytime I see a woman wearing a strapless shirt or dress, like a tube top or whatever, I want to pull it down just for the hell of it, because it would be so easy to do so. It's practically the equivalent to those guys who wear their pants sagging around their knees all the time. They might as well have a "depants me" sign on their back, lol.*
> 
> It's not because I care to see what the outfit's hiding either. It's just so silly to wear that sort of thing. For every choice, a consequence. If you want to show you have easy access, I want to make it blatantly obvious why you shouldn't. :tongue:
> 
> On a similar note, I'm also curious as to whether or not women who wear those outfits would secretly enjoy that sort of thing just randomly happening to them. Because if they didn't, you'd think they wouldn't risk it. But that's an afterthought on my part. And if it did happen to them sometime, would they stop wearing the outfit, or wear it more? Hmmm.
> 
> It's a good thing I'm an introvert and have Fe. Despite the temptation to do so, I never actually will. Compassion overrides self interests. Blah!


I share the same thoughts. I also never wear anything like that for that very reason... also it's not very flattering on most people.


----------



## Tyche

@GoodOldDreamer That is definitely _not_ why I wear those sorts of outfits. I had a male friend who thought it was funny to come up and pull my shirt up, flashing me to the room. The first time I took it in stride, but the second... I shot daggers at him with my eyes. He never did it again after that


----------



## justanentpgirl

@GoodOldDreamer ...this reminds me a lot of the "she dressed like a slut, she was asking for it" defense...the fashions in the Arctic region may be more to your liking


----------



## skycloud86

Etherea said:


> @_GoodOldDreamer_ That is definitely _not_ why I wear those sorts of outfits. I had a male friend who thought it was funny to come up and pull my shirt up, flashing me to the room. The first time I took it in stride, but the second... I shot daggers at him with my eyes. He never did it again after that


That's just disgusting. I hope the moron doesn't continue to do that to other women.


----------



## possiBri

@GoodOldDreamer: Just so you know there's a term for that... it's called Sharking. =]


----------



## Agent Blackout

For whatever reasons, people always think of me as being proper and formal. So sex doesn't happen as often as I'd like because of this.

The women who don't even try or the ones who pass on continuing conversation with me (because they're thinking "he's not like that...") usually have no idea how much greater their chances actually are -- because I'm obsessed with sex.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

possiBri said:


> @_GoodOldDreamer_: Just so you know there's a term for that... it's called Sharking. =]


lol ... Oh internet, you've coined a term for everything by now, haven't you?

Anyway, I assume this means people actually go through with that then. Wow. I wonder if it's staged or real. Hmm. Oh well.


----------



## possiBri

GoodOldDreamer said:


> lol ... Oh internet, you've coined a term for everything by now, haven't you?
> 
> Anyway, I assume this means people actually go through with that then. Wow. I wonder if it's staged or real. Hmm. Oh well.


Apparently it's kinda a problem in places like Japan and stuff. I remember reading about how it's definitely an issue, or was, whenever I read that.


----------



## skycloud86

possiBri said:


> @_GoodOldDreamer_: Just so you know there's a term for that... it's called Sharking. =]


Strange, in most of the world it would be called sexual assault.


----------



## ibage

I personally never found the appeal of sex itself. It's nothing more than a primal urge in my eyes. Maybe I never experienced it with the right emotional context but really, after I have kids, I'd be content never doing it again. 

Oh and oral sex simply disgusts me. If I wouldn't put my lips there, why would I have her do it?


----------



## skycloud86

ibage said:


> I personally never found the appeal of sex itself. It's nothing more than a primal urge in my eyes. Maybe I never experienced it with the right emotional context but really, after I have kids, I'd be content never doing it again.


I've never understood it either, sex just doesn't seem to be anywhere near as interesting to me as it seems to be to many people. There's 16 year old boys who stress themselves out because they aren't having sex (16 is the AOC in the UK). When I was sixteen, I was more interested in history (both the subject and family history), reading (my school's library had this wonderful Millennium Library which had many of the great classics) and watching television (I used to watch way too much TV). I know different people have different interests, but I think a lot of the sex obsession is fuelled by the media and by society.


----------



## justanentpgirl

skycloud86 said:


> I've never understood it either, sex just doesn't seem to be anywhere near as interesting to me as it seems to be to many people. There's 16 year old boys who stress themselves out because they aren't having sex (16 is the AOC in the UK). When I was sixteen, I was more interested in history (both the subject and family history), reading (my school's library had this wonderful Millennium Library which had many of the great classics) and watching television (I used to watch way too much TV). I know different people have different interests, but I think a lot of the sex obsession is fuelled by the media and by society.


I'm obsessed with it because of how it makes me feel. The pheromones, the endorphins, the dopamine...my levels must go insane...because I just love the feeling of sex...the media is full of reminders of how awesome it is...but its the act itself that keeps me coming back...maybe there is some sort of chemical imbalance that stops you from enjoying it...intellectual pursuits must be what excite you...at least you know the books are always there for you


----------



## 7rr7s

This thread is making me horny.


----------



## justanentpgirl

KindOfBlue06 said:


> This thread is making me horny.


I have to say, writing that post, and thinking about how sex makes me feel...I'm right there with you...lol


----------



## skycloud86

justanentpgirl said:


> I'm obsessed with it because of how it makes me feel. The pheromones, the endorphins, the dopamine...my levels must go insane...because I just love the feeling of sex...the media is full of reminders of how awesome it is...but its the act itself that keeps me coming back...maybe there is some sort of chemical imbalance that stops you from enjoying it...intellectual pursuits must be what excite you...at least you know the books are always there for you


I don't think there necessarily has to be a chemical imbalance as there are asexuals, and I do consider myself to be demisexual, which is sort of half-asexuality.

I do have a problem from birth where I can't produce enough testosterone naturally, so that probably has some effect, but I doubt it is the major cause of my lack of sex drive.


----------



## justanentpgirl

skycloud86 said:


> I don't think there necessarily has to be a chemical imbalance as there are asexuals, and I do consider myself to be demisexual, which is sort of half-asexuality.
> 
> I do have a problem from birth where I can't produce enough testosterone naturally, so that probably has some effect, but I doubt it is the major cause of my lack of sex drive.


I had never heard the term demisexual before...had to go read about it...makes sense to me now...you have to have a close relationship before you can become sexually attracted to someone...is that right? i guess if you don't have a yearning for something then its not something that you miss...interesting...and i've learned something new...thank you


----------



## doris88

justanentpgirl said:


> I'm obsessed with it because of how it makes me feel. The pheromones, the endorphins, the dopamine...my levels must go insane...because I just love the feeling of sex...the media is full of reminders of how awesome it is...but its the act itself that keeps me coming back...maybe there is some sort of chemical imbalance that stops you from enjoying it...intellectual pursuits must be what excite you...at least you know the books are always there for you


(This isn't adressed to juseanentpgirl, I just follow the thread)

I was never interested in sex before I started doing it. I didn't masturbate until I was in a relationship (I was 19) and I just started feeling things. I wasn't afraid of sex, I was always very straightforward in jokes etc., but I wasn't horny, just lonely. After I stopped being a virgin in any possible sense, I can't imagine my life without sex, I think about sex almost every day. And as I said before, I slowly start to imagine the possibility of having sex without love. Because the best part of sex, for me, is not emotional connection but the feeling of huge dick inside me. Yeah, this all from INFP girl. Shame on me, should have been an idealist.

So my theory is, if you don't have much sexual experience, it's not very surprising you're not interested in sex. If you are experienced, maybe it's the matter of right person and right stuff. I'm not saying there's something wrong with not obsessing about sex, honestly I would like to be this way. I respect asexual people and they intrigue me in a positive way. But I think in many cases there's just a perv hidden deep inside you wanting to get free.


----------



## Tyche

@doris88 I respectfully disagree. I am in a relationship with a demisexual and have seen proof that other sexualities exist. Asexuals are not closet pervs. Your experience is unique to you, just as an asexuals experience is unique to them, just as a demisexuals experience is unique to them. Not everything is so black and white. Sexual attraction doesn't work for some people as it works for others. There are many reasons for that, and honestly I think it's a little rude to make a statement as you did.


----------



## justanentpgirl

Etherea said:


> @_doris88_ I respectfully disagree. I am in a relationship with a demisexual and have seen proof that other sexualities exist. Asexuals are not closet pervs. Your experience is unique to you, just as an asexuals experience is unique to them, just as a demisexuals experience is unique to them. Not everything is so black and white. Sexual attraction doesn't work for some people as it works for others. There are many reasons for that, and honestly I think it's a little rude to make a statement as you did.


There are so many people who view things as black and white...while I don't know Doris88, I don't think she meant it to sound rude...I think she was trying to say she enjoys it so much now...that maybe asexuals can at some point...I didn't understand the whole asexual or demisexual idea until today...having read it I realize that this isn't a likelihood...but I imagine a lot of people don't understand...I took what she was saying as meaning she was happy that she found her hidden deep perv...and hoped for that same happiness for everyone...of course not thinking that many people are quite happy not having sex....of course I could be way off course too...


----------



## skycloud86

I don't think my sex drive will increase if I have sex or anything, and neither will my need for it.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

I just recieved a few messages from a lady on POF and messaged her back. She seems cool and I was excited as it seems we have some things in common. At first her profile had no picture and then she posted one, and after seeing the pic I don't find her physically attractive and I wasn't so interested. I feel shallow. I am going to continue messaging her though because she does seem cool and I would hate to throw away a possible opportunity just because she wasn't as physically attractive as I would like.


----------



## doris88

Etherea said:


> @_doris88_ I respectfully disagree. I am in a relationship with a demisexual and have seen proof that other sexualities exist. Asexuals are not closet pervs. Your experience is unique to you, just as an asexuals experience is unique to them, just as a demisexuals experience is unique to them. Not everything is so black and white. Sexual attraction doesn't work for some people as it works for others. There are many reasons for that, and honestly I think it's a little rude to make a statement as you did.


Of course you're right, I never said that "asexuals are closet pervs". I wanted to say that there are asexuals, demi-sexuals and people who mistake themselves for asexuals but are in fact very sexual, only they don't know it until they gain some positive sexual experience (like "on" switch that works one time, not like in demi-sexuality which as I gather is about opening up really slow every time). So I think that SOME people (not all of them) who wonder if they are asexual, for example as a result of some trauma (molestation, rigorous upbringing etc.), may turn sexual at some point of their lives. For example: there's a good girl looking for a good boy, and they agree not to have sex after they bear children because all they care about is mental love, and then there's a wedding night, and some time later a not-so-good girl with amazing libido and vivid sexual fantasies is stuck with a guy who really is asexual. Or the other way round. So that's what I meant, I didn't mean that there are no asexuals, it would be ridiculous


----------



## doris88

lifeisanillusion said:


> I just recieved a few messages from a lady on POF and messaged her back. She seems cool and I was excited as it seems we have some things in common. At first her profile had no picture and then she posted one, and after seeing the pic I don't find her physically attractive and I wasn't so interested. I feel shallow. I am going to continue messaging her though because she does seem cool and I would hate to throw away a possible opportunity just because she wasn't as physically attractive as I would like.


If it helps you feel any less shallow, try thinking: having children (very not-shallow goal) <- having sex <- being turned on by your partner  My friend used this one on ending a one-month relationship, "there's not enough chemistry and I would like to have kids some day, you know?". Yeah, it's a nice one.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

doris88 said:


> If it helps you feel any less shallow, try thinking: having children (very not-shallow goal) <- having sex <- being turned on by your partner  My friend used this one on ending a one-month relationship, "there's not enough chemistry and I would like to have kids some day, you know?". Yeah, it's a nice one.


Some people are just jerks. Probably good for you that it ended after a month instead of having to waste any more time with this guy.


----------



## doris88

lifeisanillusion said:


> Some people are just jerks. Probably good for you that it ended after a month instead of having to waste any more time with this guy.


No no it was my FRIEND, a girl ^^ and she dumped her boyfriend, which I never met so I don't know if he deserved it or not, but they were kids then, 16 or so. But believe me, the girl didn't deserve what happened to her in her love life later on, it was like a gunshot series and totally not her fault. So I guess, after all, karma owes her right now, not the other way round.

And I used her words because they make me laugh, and it's actually not the worst way to "get free" of an unwanted relationship (though a little childish).


----------



## alyssa_

doris88 said:


> Of course you're right, I never said that "asexuals are closet pervs". I wanted to say that there are asexuals, demi-sexuals and people who mistake themselves for asexuals but are in fact very sexual, only they don't know it until they gain some positive sexual experience (like "on" switch that works one time, not like in demi-sexuality which as I gather is about opening up really slow every time). So I think that SOME people (not all of them) who wonder if they are asexual, for example as a result of some trauma (molestation, rigorous upbringing etc.), may turn sexual at some point of their lives.


Hahaha, that would be me.

I grew up in a really religious family / community / school, so I suppressed my desires and shit because I thought they were "wrong." I didn't even like admitting I found boys attractive up until I was, what, 18? I mean, I knew I was straight but it felt weird. 

But now I had sex for the first time recently and I never would have guessed that I would be such a horn dog, hahaha. My boyfriend said he loves how "feisty" I am, which would be the last word I'd ever think to use to describe myself.. well, until now I guess.


----------



## Laney

I had a wet dream where my husband and I were characters from the movie 'The Mummy'. I (Evie ) wake up to him (Imhotep) in his scary dried up mummy form trying to feel me up. The hotter our actions got the more he regained his power and started to look normal. It was hawt.


----------



## Brian1

Laney said:


> I had a wet dream where my husband and I were characters from the movie 'The Mummy'. I (Evie ) wake up to him (Imhotep) in his scary dried up mummy form trying to feel me up. The hotter our actions got the more he regained his power and started to look normal. It was hawt.


Are they the long dead but still yearning to be free king and queen, and they go around plotting against Brendan Fraiser and company?


----------



## Laney

@Brian1 sort of. He was a priest, and Evelyn or Evie was a librarian/ archeologist. He wants to kill her and put his long dead lover's soul in her body and rule the world.


----------



## doris88

Laney said:


> I had a wet dream where my husband and I were characters from the movie 'The Mummy'. I (Evie ) wake up to him (Imhotep) in his scary dried up mummy form trying to feel me up. The hotter our actions got the more he regained his power and started to look normal. It was hawt.


Such a shame he wasn't Ardeth. I wouldn't mind if he was feeling me up and tried to show me the rest of his tattoos.


----------



## Laney

@doris88 get it girl....

Edit: I'd imagine that'd be the hardest fucking of someones life. That guy wrote the book on being rugged.


----------



## Van

I am disappointed in my first and only strip club experience. There was one woman who was AMAZING at pole dancing. She was really strong and you could tell she'd done some serious practice. The others mostly just held the pole with one hand and minced around it in a circle.
Gotta say I'm a tad jealous, though. Mincing around in a circle is more than I could do if I was naked in a bar full of strangers.


----------



## Zendragon

Confession time:
I have, on more than one occasion, received a BJ on a UNESCO World Heritage Site . 
Full intercourse has not been viable at this place (yet!).


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Maybe I don't have emotional feelings for my ex girlfriend. I think I just want to fuck the shit out of her.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Needs some sexual release, but not into casual sex!


----------



## ForsakenMe

I am 21 and have had never had an orgasm before.


----------



## Brian1

Couldn't get to sleep last night,I'm an insomniac, due to thin walls and my female neighbor's sexual moans at 5:00 am, like a light "ah" "oh" every two seconds. This is the most exciting thing I've ever heard in my building. I found it a really spiritual experience, the unison of two people making love.... 

Then after some time I crashed.


----------



## doris88

I'm drunk and when I'm drunk I like to kiss and make love, and there's no one around right now, and my vagina is sad.


----------



## sunshine2208

I was wishing my ex-boyfriend would be a little more sexually interesting.....things were very 'normal' and predictable with him. *yawn* I tried asking if he wanted to switch things up a bit and didn't sense we would be getting freaky any time soon. Then I discovered he was paying erotic massages. WTF?!?!? Why couldn't WE have done that together?!?!?! (


----------



## ToxicButterfly

Hmmm... so much to confess! Let's see. I am a submissive and a masochist.


----------



## kiwig0ld

I've always wanted to have sex with a midget.


----------



## NaughyChimp

sunshine2208 said:


> I was wishing my ex-boyfriend would be a little more sexually interesting.....things were very 'normal' and predictable with him. *yawn* I tried asking if he wanted to switch things up a bit and didn't sense we would be getting freaky any time soon. Then I discovered he was paying erotic massages. WTF?!?!? Why couldn't WE have done that together?!?!?! (


 I guess he had a Madonna/Whore complex and you "won" the Madonna role... lucky you :dry:


----------



## sunshine2208

NaughyChimp said:


> I guess he had a Madonna/Whore complex and you "won" the Madonna role... lucky you :dry:


I actually just read what that meant (Madonna/Whore complex) and I think you might be spot on! I know he thought very highly of me and often commented on things like "I like how xxxx....my mom was like that". 

Very insightful observation! So yeah....lucky me. *sniff*


----------



## skycloud86

esbe said:


> I've always wanted to have sex with a midget.


That's kind of insulting, isn't it? They're just people who aren't as tall as you, they aren't some mysterious alien species. You post that as if it would be any different to having sex with someone of average height.


----------



## deftonePassenger

The thought of making a girl squirt turns me on


----------



## TheIndigoKnight

deftonePassenger said:


> The thought of making a girl squirt turns me on


You and me both.


----------



## Feelings

nasty .


----------



## justanentpgirl

deftonePassenger:2615096 said:


> The thought of making a girl squirt turns me on


 do you know how to get her to?


----------



## deftonePassenger

Not exactly...no. How?


----------



## justanentpgirl

deftonePassenger said:


> Not exactly...no. How?


i think every girl is capable...but most girls can't completely let go...usually have too many sexual hangups...if i can find you the link...i'll private message you...


----------



## justanentpgirl

if anyone else wants the link..let me know...i found it


----------



## TheIndigoKnight

justanentpgirl said:


> i think every girl is capable...but most girls can't completely let go...usually have too many sexual hangups...if i can find you the link...i'll private message you...


I got a custom in depth essay on "how to make a girl squirt" from my lesbien/bi bff. xD


----------



## justanentpgirl

TheIndigoKnight said:


> I got a custom in depth essay on "how to make a girl squirt" from my lesbien/bi bff. xD


very nice!!! and have you put it to good use???


----------



## deftonePassenger

You think every girl is capable? I've heard that that isn't the case, but I'm willing to believe either way.


----------



## Marisa

The fact that people who know me think I have a dormant or non-existent sex life actually excites me. I love knowing they can't tell all the little things I've done or want to do.


----------



## justanentpgirl

deftonePassenger said:


> You think every girl is capable? I've heard that that isn't the case, but I'm willing to believe either way.


I guess there would be some girls who couldn't, just like some men can't...but if everything is in order...and a great partner....why not? I think all the elements have to be just right for women...and finding a partner who really enjoys pleasing a woman... isn't an easy task sometimes...
The brain plays such a huge role in sex too....and I think that inhibits some amazing orgasms...


----------



## TheIndigoKnight

justanentpgirl said:


> very nice!!! and have you put it to good use???


No, still a virgin, doing research until that day. lol


----------



## devoid

deftonePassenger said:


> You think every girl is capable? I've heard that that isn't the case, but I'm willing to believe either way.


I always heard it was very rare and that most girls can't. I never could until I met my current partner, and now I do fairly often. So I have no idea. The real question is, what exactly comes out of there and where does it come from? o.o


----------



## Tyche

devoid said:


> I always heard it was very rare and that most girls can't. I never could until I met my current partner, and now I do fairly often. So I have no idea. The real question is, what exactly comes out of there and where does it come from? o.o


Female ejaculation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## devoid

Etherea said:


> Female ejaculation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That was very gross and anti-climactic (hur hur). Thanks though. x3


----------



## CoakJoints

I want to be used sexually by an older woman, particularly an Asian one


----------



## CoakJoints

justanentpgirl said:


> cool. .me too. .what's your specialty. .lol


jesus christ, you just turned me on!


----------



## DreamStepper

I have been compelled to confess.

-I love phone sex. 
- I love pretending that I'm his little sister. Now don't tell mom or dad...?
- anal is fine by me, I enjoy it.
- group sex intrigues me.
- gay porn turns me on.
- rough sex really turns me on.
- I have more sex drive than my boyfriends. It's like I'm crazy about it sometimes.
- I rubbed my vagina when I was 6 or so and my mom caught me. She asked me what I was doing and I told her and she asked why. I told her that it felt good. Oh that did not go over well...
- I keep kissing women in my dreams.
- I had a dream once where I was my boyfriend having sex with myself. I enjoyed having a penis a little too much.
- I get so horny during my period, by the way, is now.


That's it for now. roud:


----------



## Kyandigaru

skype= boob tube!!!


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

*Kyandigaru*,

No sweetie. Just getting drunk and having a good time.


----------



## Napoleptic

Kyandigaru said:


> Now I know what it takes to make him squeal in bed, sucking on his testicles(vigorously)!


"Squeal", eh? *takes notes*


----------



## justanentpgirl

Kyandigaru said:


> Now I know what it takes to make him squeal in bed, sucking on his testicles(vigorously)!


squeal in pain??? some guys testicles are fairly sensitive...i wouldn't try that with everyone...but your definition of vigorously might be different than mine...and i'm not going to demonstrate...lol


----------



## Kyandigaru

justanentpgirl said:


> squeal in pain??? some guys testicles are fairly sensitive...i wouldn't try that with everyone...but your definition of vigorously might be different than mine...and i'm not going to demonstrate...lol


ahahaha...not in pain. If it were in pain, i'd probably would be recovering from a broken jaw... lmao


----------



## Symphi

I want to ask for everything from my boyfriend and express what I'm really feeling in return. I want to present him with his favorite baked good that I make, shower him with energetic affection and cuddles, pin him against a wall with kisses, and give him a sly smile. In return, I'd very much like him to shove me on a bed and prove to me that he wants me. 

Alternatively, I want to drive up into the mountains and make out in his truck during the dark, foggy dusk part of the evening. (I missed the opportunity for this and am still punching myself for it. We were in the mountains and stopped and everything. -_-) 

I suppose ask for nothing because I don't want to be selfish, though I'm sure he'd oblige if I mentioned it. I hide a good majority of such affections because I'm more than terrified of being judged and rejected. So a confession in repression, I suppose. And I know the solution: Just ask, foo'. xD


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

I love teasing and foreplay. Couldn't care much less for actual sex for the most part, but everything around it can be so fun and enjoyable. I would love it if one day my SO would literally have a struggle within herself to not try to jump me while out and about in the middle of the day due to all my teasing and such. roud:

Sometimes I wonder how awesome it could be if I had to physically hold her back at some point even. Hmm.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Kyandigaru said:


> Now I know what it takes to make him squeal in bed, sucking on his testicles(vigorously)!





justanentpgirl said:


> squeal in pain??? some guys testicles are fairly sensitive...i wouldn't try that with everyone...but your definition of vigorously might be different than mine...and i'm not going to demonstrate...lol


That would be painful for me. Testicles are too sensitive.

My ex used to fiddle with my balls just to watch them move. Apparantly the way they moved (gentle touch, twitch, move - almost as if sentient) was endlessly engrossing. LMAO


----------



## knittigan

Yardiff Bey said:


> Apparantly the way they moved (gentle touch, twitch, move - almost as if sentient) was endlessly engrossing. LMAO


It is if you don't have any. I mean, not that I know from personal experience or anything.

For what it's worth, some guys are like this with breasts, too :tongue:


----------



## SugarForBreakfast

I used to fantasize about doing it in the ocean or in a pool (if it were possible to breathe underwater). At one point I even had a mermaid fetish (I was 6 and had just seen "Splash" with Tom Hanks)


----------



## VioletTru

I like it when my guy dominates me at times. JUST sayin'.

Oh, and there was a a day in my life when I was younger, that I would get a kick out of taking nude pictures of myself on my cellphone and deleting them afterwards. (Don't judge mee! This was a time when I was curious and fascinated by sexual matters.) The second time I did it, was a few weeks ago and my boyfriend did NOT approve, lol. (I never sent him or anyone else the pictures, though, I only TOLD him about them.).


----------



## Giblets

perkele said:


> A moment ago my father came in to my room and randomly looked into my computer screen.
> This board was on. I was embarrassed. xD



Nothing says 'I was looking at porn til you walked in' like a blank google screen!

I've gone through 'purity tests' and done things just to get my number up! And yet I've still not done in in a car!

***.puritytest.org


----------



## Skum

^LOL @ the blank google screen.

So look, I know I rejected you on basis of not wanting to add romance to our relationship, and I know you still like me, but would it be insensitive if I asked you to have sex with me while not wanting a relationship.

Like, would that be rubbing it in your face? (heh).


----------



## Symphi

Symphi said:


> I want to present him with his favorite baked good that I make, shower him with energetic affection and cuddles, pin him against a wall with kisses, and give him a sly smile. In return, I'd very much like him to shove me on a bed and prove to me that he wants me.


So... things didn't pan out quite like this. But I can't say that I can complain with the fairly close outcome. I didn't even have to ask, the extra cuddles were enough. ;D

And it might just be me, but I feel like everything I post here is a confession because I tell no one about details like this in real life. Even if they aren't super "out there" confessions. :/


----------



## CoakJoints

Asian_Chick said:


> I think the dirtiest fantasy I've ever had was being involved in an orgy with a room or house full of other women.
> 
> Edit: Also, if I ever meet my future ex husband, instead of a big expensive wedding, I'd rather we go to a strip club and get lit instead. He can bring all his friends if he wants. I just don't think mine would wanna come, oh well...


hmmmm marry me


----------



## EmileeArsenic

I just woke up from the single most vivid and intense dream-of-a-certain-nature I've ever had... It involved a guy I've been talking to online for months, I'm almost embarrassed to say... but the dream, paired with the thought of possibly meeting him (which has a good chance of becoming a reality) has me thoroughly tingly, blushing and weak and shaky...

He has a fetish, and at first it was a little off-putting, but by now, I've come 'round to the possibility of being willing to give it a go (It's nothing gross, more, what I would consider odd, but in the realm of fetishes, it's pretty common). It's gotten to the point where indulging his fetish is a secret fantasy of mine... Within reason, the idea of being the girl to indulge her guy's fetish is a HUGE turn on. If I have the pleasure of meeting him, I can't wait to look into those beautiful green eyes while they're peering back at me through those gorgeous eyelashes and filled with need. The thought of it sends shivers down my spine.

I've told none of my friends nor loved ones about him... He's my little secret. And the fact that no one knows kind of makes the secret sweeter.


----------



## joshjoshington

I just finished reading all 112 pages of this thread. After seeing a forum thread this awesome anywhere, I made it my mission to read from the very first to the very last post. There were many memorable moments to be had on this journey... some of great humor, arousal, slight disgust... but ultimately it was as awesome as gnawing on your girlfriends ankle while you stab yourself in the prostate with a sharpened pencil, or whatever the hell somebody is going to confess to next.

I had to make an account just to post this.


----------



## Psychosmurf

joshjoshington said:


> I just finished reading all 112 pages of this thread. After seeing a forum thread this awesome anywhere, I made it my mission to read from the very first to the very last post. There were many memorable moments to be had on this journey... some of great humor, arousal, slight disgust... but ultimately it was as awesome as gnawing on your girlfriends ankle while you stab yourself in the prostate with a sharpened pencil, or whatever the hell somebody is going to confess to next.
> 
> I had to make an account just to post this.


Lol! Welcome! :happy:


----------



## deftonePassenger

joshjoshington said:


> I just finished reading all 112 pages of this thread. After seeing a forum thread this awesome anywhere, I made it my mission to read from the very first to the very last post. There were many memorable moments to be had on this journey... some of great humor, arousal, slight disgust... but ultimately it was as awesome as gnawing on your girlfriends ankle while you stab yourself in the prostate with a sharpened pencil, or whatever the hell somebody is going to confess to next.
> 
> I had to make an account just to post this.


Flawless victory


----------



## Kyandigaru

I know you love it when you make me queef...


----------



## Warrior_Princess

I never thought this would come out of my mouth but, I hate sex right now.


----------



## paper lilies

I have found that if I wiggle my toes during sex I will orgasm right away. 
The downside of this however, is that I will start to laugh at the same time.


----------



## Please.

Something about having to take off a classy girl's expensive dress right while getting down to it drives me crazy. I'm the sort that likes to revel in a pretty girl's beauty...and taking off the dress is just a great experience. Short, tight skirts are also amazing. Granted, all the while, that these girls a very fit, which most of mine always are  that's the key factor here, gentlemen.


----------



## Kainita

I have been told countless times by men that I emasculate them quite often, though I don't really realize it when I am doing it. However, maybe that is the reason why I like to be completley dominated during my sexual encounters. Something about not having any power or capability of getting what I want turns me on. Since my SO is a go-getter and very so much a leader he enjoys this just as much as I do.


----------



## doris88

Sometimes I say _Jesus Maria_ during sex, rather unconsciously. It's a popular swear expression where I live.
Once or twice when I realized how funny I am, I grew inventive, and it became J_esus Maria Saint Joseph (...). _So probably a lot of saints were watching me at that moment. But it was worth it.


----------



## TWN

There really isnt much to confess. Im pretty open with everyone about my sex life.

hmm. Well, I guess ill go with the obvious. I like to give a certain amount of control up in the bedroom.

I like staying in control, but I like to be restrained and spanked. Im a dominant who tops from the bottom.


----------



## justanentpgirl

TWN said:


> Im a dominant who tops from the bottom.


???? what does this mean


----------



## flyingpancake

That even though he is in charge during sex, that his (i am assume it's a he) partner is on top.
I can relate to this, somehow i can holdout longer when i am under during missionary, but i am still in charge.


----------



## skycloud86

flyingpancake said:


> That even though he is in charge during sex, that his (i am assume it's a he) partner is on top.


Please don't assume the biological sex or gender identity of others if they are using the gender neutral symbol.


----------



## doris88

skycloud86 said:


> Please don't assume the biological sex or gender identity of others if they are using the gender neutral symbol.


I never would have thought this is such an issue for gender neutral people, unless of course gender neutral would mean "I'm unhappy with my biological gender and I don't want to be called anything anymore". I thought gender neutrality is more about not caring that much about gender labels, not needing to prove masculinity or femininity to anyone, and certainly not being offended by someone using a possibly inaccurate pronoun  I know it's a meaningful detail when we're talking Kamasutra here, but otherwise, why care so much? I'm not criticizing anything, just wondering. And I guess it must be a tough situation for people who feel this way. Internet may be flexible, but IDs, court, random people who take assumptions based on a person's appearance? If someone regularly feels mistreated by being forced to choose between M and F toilet, it must be really bothering in the long run.


----------



## skycloud86

doris88 said:


> I never would have thought this is such an issue for gender neutral people, unless of course gender neutral would mean "I'm unhappy with my biological gender and I don't want to be called anything anymore". I thought gender neutrality is more about not caring that much about gender labels, not needing to prove masculinity or femininity to anyone, and certainly not being offended by someone using a possibly inaccurate pronoun  I know it's a meaningful detail when we're talking Kamasutra here, but otherwise, why care so much? I'm not criticizing anything, just wondering. And I guess it must be a tough situation for people who feel this way. Internet may be flexible, but IDs, court, random people who take assumptions based on a person's appearance? If someone regularly feels mistreated by being forced to choose between M and F toilet, it must be really bothering in the long run.


Alls I was saying is that if possible, use gender neutral pronouns such as "they", more out of politeness than any unhappiness or mistreatment.


----------



## Sina

I am missing sex so much that I'd pay for it :laughing: right now. I always wanted to have sex with a stranger, at least once in my life. But, I am in a committed monogamous relationship so it's not an option, more like I am not giving myself this option. I'll be seeing him soon, anyway.


----------



## Chipps

Boss said:


> I am missing sex so much that I'd pay for it :laughing: right now.


Oh hell to the naw! We both know that men would be falling all over themselves to have sex with you. You ain't payin' for shit. A gang of men would even hoist your fine ass up on their shoulders and carry you to the love nest. I don't want to hear anymore of this nonsense. :laughing:


----------



## Sina

Chipps said:


> Oh hell to the naw! We both know that men would be falling all over themselves to have sex with you. You ain't payin' for shit. A gang of men would even hoist your fine ass up on their shoulders and carry you to the love nest. I don't want to hear anymore of this nonsense. :laughing:


ROFL :laughing:
I'd love to drag you along for the orgy, babe


----------



## Brian1

Last month I was coming back from DC, and usually the metro cars are sardine packed, that said, I've never seen a guy try to touch a woman in an "accidental way", even when the train makes passengers fly in every which way. Usually there's a boundary. Fat guy plops himself down on a skinny lady's knee. She says"that was highly suspicious." Perv says "worked the last three times." I was right next to them when it happened, and I still wonder, did I witness sexual harassment?



Edit: I was never sure if this was sharable. It seemed a tad dark,in contrast to all the light and fluffy posts, on here, but it was clearly sexual.


----------



## doris88

skycloud86 said:


> Alls I was saying is that if possible, use gender neutral pronouns such as "they", more out of politeness than any unhappiness or mistreatment.


I know you were just concerned with politeness  I'm just wondering because I'm becoming more and more curious about all these sex/gender issues. I'm trying to understand how gender-queer people feel. It's like with disabled people, you don't really know what to do unless you're friends with one. I'm also curious about what behavior makes disabled people actually hurt or irritated and what ways of being polite are just ridiculous and don't serve them at all.


----------



## TWN

Boss said:


> I am missing sex so much that I'd pay for it :laughing: right now. I always wanted to have sex with a stranger, at least once in my life. But, I am in a committed monogamous relationship so it's not an option, more like I am not giving myself this option. I'll be seeing him soon, anyway.



Sex with strangers and/or one-night-stands are the greatest sexual experiences. I hope you get to try it out!


----------



## TWN

justanentpgirl said:


> ???? what does this mean



Hmm. alright. 

I like to give orders in the bedroom, but I prefer to be on the, eh, receiving end of things.


----------



## Brian1

doris88 said:


> Sometimes I say _Jesus Maria_ during sex, rather unconsciously. It's a popular swear expression where I live.
> Once or twice when I realized how funny I am, I grew inventive, and it became J_esus Maria Saint Joseph (...). _So probably a lot of saints were watching me at that moment. But it was worth it.



Would this place that you live, where it's a popular swear expression, would this be New England? My grandfather says that a lot, and he lives in the Bay State.


----------



## doris88

Brian1 said:


> Would this place that you live, where it's a popular swear expression, would this be New England? My grandfather says that a lot, and he lives in the Bay State.


No, it's Poland. And we say it like /yezoos marya/  I'm glad to know we aren't the only ones to use it


----------



## Brian1

If it's sex it might come out 'Jesus, Mary and, Joseph that was Awesome sex!' And they'd use a sentence in there where they don't pronounce their r.


----------



## BeauGarcon

I sometimes try to imagine how a large dominant rooster's cock would be like in my mouth. The large body in front of me, completely dominating the room, pleasuring him like he's a demigod and watch his facial expressions of pleasure while I feel safe with his giant cock in my mouth.


----------



## Liontiger

I want female strippers at my bachelorette party. In fact, I want to just go to a strip club in general. I hope my girlfriend's okay with that haha


----------



## Chipps

I just thought of the best idea for a sex toy EVER! I'm jotting this one down!


----------



## doris88

Brian1 said:


> If it's sex it might come out 'Jesus, Mary and, Joseph that was Awesome sex!' And they'd use a sentence in there where they don't pronounce their r.


That's interesting cause I also don't pronounce my r (the right way)  It's supposed to sound like a Russian r and it comes out sort of like a French r.


----------



## Antichrist

Antichrist said:


>


----------



## Who

I didn't masturbate until I was 18. I feel like I wasted my youth.


----------



## Psychosmurf

Who said:


> I didn't masturbate until I was 18. I feel like I wasted my youth.


You're right. You have.


----------



## djiboutichild

This is somewhat unsanitary, but in my defense...okay, I have no defense. I was deflowered at a movie Theater.


----------



## Tyche

djiboutichild said:


> This is somewhat unsanitary, but in my defense...okay, I have no defense. I was deflowered at a movie Theater.


Since when do men refer to themselves as being deflowered?


----------



## Fallen_Angel

Etherea said:


> However, I've always liked the idea of giving my partner a blow job while he's driving, talking to someone on the phone, or most recently, while engaging in a debate with idiots online  I'm sure the last would add fuel to the fire of his flaming


I've done this before many of times!! I've given my ex road head or even unexpectedly started going down on him while he was on the phone with his boss. I've even started riding him when he was on the phone, just strip him naked and go to town. We've also had sex in a neighborhood street and someone was casually walking their dog meanwhile I am fucking his brains out in clear view but not caring. I'd also send him naughty pictures at work knowing he'd be excited then I'd hurry and meet him at his work. I would always get great pleasure in watching him climax, it turned me on more than anything to see him squirm from pleasure.


----------



## Fallen_Angel

Confession: I always wondered what it would be like to have a penis! I'd probably play with it all day long lol. As you can tell I am a very sexual being! :wink:


----------



## Warrior_Princess

@Fallen_Angel I've wondered the same thing. Glad I'm not the only one. Lol!


----------



## Warrior_Princess

Sex makes me feel secure in a relationship, even if I'm not satisfied. However, the quality of sex needs to be good or I pull away. I have needs too.


----------



## Rinori

Fallen_Angel said:


> Confession: I always wondered what it would be like to have a penis! I'd probably play with it all day long lol. As you can tell I am a very sexual being! :wink:


I have sometimes wondered what it would be like to be a girl. I would probly spend alot of time alone "discovering my body"


----------



## Tyche

I've had dreams where I was a guy actually. And yeah, I spent the dream playing with my new penis lol. XD


----------



## Warrior_Princess

Etherea said:


> I've had dreams where I was a guy actually. And yeah, I spent the dream playing with my new penis lol. XD


i wish there was a way to summons that dream for myself. lol


----------



## Brian1

I think I'm really starting to move away from porn, part of me is scared, and part of me is interested and okay with that in what it means for the future.


----------



## Sina

I think I had the orgasm of my lifetime, yesterday. It was painful and pleasurable, in extremes. I think I sounded like I had been stabbed in the back or something. :laughing:


----------



## Fallen_Angel

Etherea said:


> I've had dreams where I was a guy actually. And yeah, I spent the dream playing with my new penis lol. XD


Best dream ever! hahaha


----------



## Junction0

Imagining myself being sexual with a woman, I become attracted to myself by the degree of my dominance over her


----------



## Tyche

Svensenberg said:


> Having sex with a woman while she's ovulating has never bothered me. In fact, in some instances I've found it to be kind of a turn on.
> 
> Admitting that was a little more awkward than I would have thought. My God... maybe I _do _have some personal boundaries! Apparently not that many, though, because after I finish typing this I will hit post.


Ovulating, or menstruating? Because most men have sex with women whilst they're ovulating and would never know the difference.


----------



## Svensenberg

Etherea said:


> Ovulating, or menstruating? Because most men have sex with women whilst they're ovulating and would never know the difference.


...lmao. Wow, yes I meant menstruating. Ovulation is the actual replacing of the egg and menstruation is just the shedding ovarian wall, correct?

As you can tell these aren't things that I've researched too deeply. I now confess that I am an idiot! Feel free to laugh everyone :blushed: I shall edit the original post, but the quote will remain for all eternity.


----------



## Feelings

Fallen_Angel said:


> Confession: I always wondered what it would be like to have a penis! I'd probably play with it all day long lol. As you can tell I am a very sexual being! :wink:


it gets old after the 394834857346th time


----------



## Feelings

Boss said:


> I think I had the orgasm of my lifetime, yesterday. It was painful and pleasurable, in extremes. I think I sounded like I had been stabbed in the back or something. :laughing:


I would love to have observed.


----------



## cinderfreakinella

I've posted this on another thread, but tickeling turns me on, like you wouldn't believe. But only if its with someone I'm attracted to.


----------



## devoid

Svensenberg said:


> ...lmao. Wow, yes I meant menstruating. Ovulation is the actual replacing of the egg and menstruation is just the shedding ovarian wall, correct?
> 
> As you can tell these aren't things that I've researched too deeply. I now confess that I am an idiot! Feel free to laugh everyone :blushed: I shall edit the original post, but the quote will remain for all eternity.


Ovulation is when an egg travels down the fallopian tubes and into the uterus, where it has aprox. three days to be fertilized by sperm or else it will fall out. Two weeks later, a woman menstruates, which is when the layer of blood, which would have become food for a growing fetus after fertilization, rots and falls out through the vagina. But I think you might notice if you had sex while a woman was ovulating, if you got a bill nine months later!


----------



## Eerie

My boyfriend's idea of being sexy today - 

"you're an amazon woman, and I'm the pygmy who seduces you....." *sexy face*


/facepalm. How can someone be so sexy, and so ....... at the same time? :tongue:


----------



## Master Mind

IAmOrangeToday said:


> The thought of going down on a woman and infuriatingly slowly bringing her to a thunderous orgasm using lips, teeth, tongue and fingers turns me on SO much. Imagining her weak smile afterwards...


Hmm...lips yes, tongue, fingers... 

... teeth?

I know if I'm having oral sex performed on me, teeth are not a good thing. I'm not sure why one would use one's teeth on a woman's labia or clitoris. Light biting of the nipples is okay for women who enjoy it, but down there?


----------



## petite libellule

OMG! who needs literary porn! *crazy.giggling*


----------



## Tyche

Master Mind said:


> Hmm...lips yes, tongue, fingers...
> 
> ... teeth?
> 
> I know if I'm having oral sex performed on me, teeth are not a good thing. I'm not sure why one would use one's teeth on a woman's labia or clitoris. Light biting of the nipples is okay for women who enjoy it, but down there?


Oh, I personally love it. Just some light rubbing with teeth, not biting or anything. It's amazing.


----------



## Master Mind

Fallen_Angel said:


> Confession: I always wondered what it would be like to have a penis! I'd probably play with it all day long lol. As you can tell I am a very sexual being! :wink:


A woman I went with once expressed curiosity over what it was like to have a penis. One time we did a fun Questions and Answers thing where she could feel free to ask me whatever she wanted to know. One of the things she was curious about was how it felt to have an erection, and wanted me to describe it from my perspective. Comfortable environment where she could ask questions.


----------



## petite libellule

I just want to let you know I am using all my energy NOT to ask ...


----------



## Master Mind

Etherea said:


> Oh, I personally love it. Just some light rubbing with teeth, not biting or anything. It's amazing.


Hmm. Looks like I stand corrected then. Thank you.


----------



## Master Mind

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I just want to let you know I am using all my energy NOT to ask ...


:laughing:


----------



## lifeisanillusion

I would love to get a handjob in a public hottub and finger a girl while in a public hot tub. I also love watching couples make out or do these things in public. Especially when they are trying to be more discreet about it.


----------



## Curiously

Think this belongs here: another perk of having a place all to myself is I can be naked and not be in any rush to wear clothes. Sweetness.


----------



## Brian1

SillaSY said:


> Think this belongs here: another perk of having a place all to myself is I can be naked and not be in any rush to wear clothes. Sweetness.


This is so true.


----------



## Master Mind

Brian1 said:


> SillaSY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think this belongs here: another perk of having a place all to myself is I can be naked and not be in any rush to wear clothes. Sweetness.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so true.
Click to expand...

There actually isn't any reason for people to wear clothes within their own domiciles. All laws requiring clothing come to a halt outside one's front door, and if they aren't needed for protection, then the only other reason to wear them is due to what other people will think, either that they'll judge you as a "weirdo," or are completely immature about the human body. If you have your own place all to yourself, then there isn't any reason to be clothed. Unless it's for physical and/or psychological comfort.


----------



## Azure Bass

Learning about car performance puts me on..


----------



## BeauGarcon

Svensenberg said:


> Having sex with a woman while she's menstruating has never bothered me. In fact, in some instances I've found it to be kind of a turn on.
> 
> Admitting that was a little more awkward than I would have thought. My God... maybe I _do _have some personal boundaries! Apparently not that many, though, because after I finish typing this I will hit post.


Haha, I'm a pretty open minded guy but there is one thing I can not even think about without shivering: menstruation. I probably have a phobia of blood in a sexual or romantic setting. I also don't get why some guys find it a turn on that a girl is virgin (I know, it's because of the innocence/purity blablabla...).

I know that a lot of girls find it very unattractive when a guy is disgusted by periods, and I can understand why: they can not feel totally comfortable with you because they are afraid of being judged for something that is not their fault.


----------



## pinkrasputin

MegaTuxRacer said:


> So you're Robin Williams here?


It's not your fault.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

pinkrasputin said:


> It's not your fault.


Don't fuck with me man!


----------



## Yardiff Bey

pinkrasputin said:


> CONFESSION: Sometimes I can be an idiot when I don't look at who I'm sending my photo to before I hit the "send" button. I think I might have given some old man a heart attack the other day. Or I made his day. Not sure which.


You probably made his day. :happy:


----------



## Ntuitive

A close friend of mine told me he ejaculated into his mouth a few times to see what it was like. He said it wasn't bad as he thought it would be. Another time he said he ejaculated all over his face. I don't even know. Peace.


----------



## INFJoshua

i've fucked two of my guitars and one of my basses:shocked: don't know what came over me.... it was just this freaky overwhelming feeling of lust toward them all the sudden. it kinda hurt my dick haha! 

i once tasted my own cum to see if it would be fair to let a girl do it. i've decided it's not. YUCK!!! i'll never expect her to. or even put it in her mouth for that matter. the thought of expecting it from her makes me feel controlling and douchy. although i really want to give her oral, and i'd be sad if she didn't let me. so if she's like me, i'll let her.


----------



## INFJoshua

oh yeah! and i really want a girl who will let me suck the pee right out of her:blushed: (i think i'm damaged:wink


----------



## sparkles

The first time I had sex with a girl, I made her orgasm - and she was impressed. She said, "I can't always cum, and wasn't expecting to, nice work!" I used the old 'finger in the very edge of the bum hole while I'm licking your clit' trick. 

I was very pleased with myself. Maybe I should offer men lessons on how to go down on a woman and make her cum even if she doesn't always cum. No one knows how to pleasure a woman like another woman


----------



## sparkles

INFJoshua said:


> oh yeah! and i really want a girl who will let me suck the pee right out of her:blushed: (i think i'm damaged:wink


Good luck with that. It's hard for women to pee when they are turned on.


----------



## INFJoshua

sparkles said:


> Good luck with that. It's hard for women to pee when they are turned on.


really?? do you think it would freak her out?

(like your avatar by the way)


----------



## sparkles

INFJoshua said:


> really?? do you think it would freak her out?
> 
> (like your avatar by the way)


Depends on the girl. Wait until you've had enough time with her to get a read on how kinky she is. 

And yes, it is very difficult for me to pee while I'm really turned on. It isn't impossible but it's not easy. Our bodies are designed to be doing one or the other. 

But it's often natural for a woman to need to pee after a big explosive orgasm so maybe you could approach it from that angle.


----------



## kaleidoscope

I have a giant crush on Jenna Marbles :blushed:


----------



## Yardiff Bey

INFJoshua said:


> i once tasted my own cum to see if it would be fair to let a girl do it. i've decided it's not. YUCK!!! i'll never expect her to. or even put it in her mouth for that matter. the thought of expecting it from her makes me feel controlling and douchy. although i really want to give her oral, and i'd be sad if she didn't let me. so if she's like me, i'll let her.


Try eating pineapple and cucumber, to sweeten that up. Avoid asparagus.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

sparkles said:


> The first time I had sex with a girl, I made her orgasm - and she was impressed. She said, "I can't always cum, and wasn't expecting to, nice work!" I used the old 'finger in the very edge of the bum hole while I'm licking your clit' trick.
> 
> I was very pleased with myself. Maybe I should offer men lessons on how to go down on a woman and make her cum even if she doesn't always cum. No one knows how to pleasure a woman like another woman


Perineum? Most guys go straight for the asshole and miss that entirely. Great spot to slowly lick also, especially if you have no hangups about a little analingus.


----------



## INFJoshua

sparkles said:


> Maybe I should offer men lessons on how to go down on a woman and make her cum even if she doesn't always cum. No one knows how to pleasure a woman like another woman


we would be very pleased


----------



## pinkrasputin

sparkles said:


> No one knows how to pleasure a woman like another woman


Okay. But no one knows how to pleasure me like a man can. :happy:

God
I
Love
Cock

And if you can give lessons how to pleasure a woman, then why couldn't a female giver her male lover lessons on how to pleasure her?



Yardiff Bey said:


> Try eating pineapple and cucumber, to sweeten that up. Avoid asparagus.


New Match.com headline for profile: I EAT PINEAPPLE 

Hahaha

But seriously, the natural taste of my man is delicious. He doesn't need to eat anything special in order for me to want to drink him down.



Yardiff Bey said:


> Perineum? Most guys go straight for the asshole and miss that entirely. Great spot to slowly lick also, especially if you have no hangups about a little analingus.


This play is also important for older men or men who are having a hard time achieving orgasm. Do it to him during blow jobs 



INFJoshua said:


> we would be very pleased


Lol. I knew a guy who had a shirt "Trained by lesbians." lol


----------



## INFJoshua

pinkrasputin said:


> And if you can give lessons how to pleasure a woman, then why couldn't a female giver her male lover lessons on how to pleasure her?
> 
> New Match.com headline for profile: I EAT PINEAPPLE


because i really want to suprise her. after we've been together for a while i would feel more comfortable talking to her about it, but if i start out like that. asking questions like i'm a little boy that doesn't know what he's doing. i'd be afraid it was a turn off for her. isn't it better when someone fills a need you didn't ask for than when you do ask for it?

hahaha!!!! "eat pinapple" hahaha!!!


----------



## Yardiff Bey

sparkles said:


> Maybe I should offer men lessons on how to go down on a woman and make her cum even if she doesn't always cum. No one knows how to pleasure a woman like another woman





INFJoshua said:


> we would be very pleased





pinkrasputin said:


> Lol. I knew a guy who had a shirt "Trained by lesbians." lol


Do a Google search for: 2 Girls Teach Sex


----------



## pinkrasputin

INFJoshua said:


> because i really want to suprise her. after we've been together for a while i would feel more comfortable talking to her about it, but if i start out like that. asking questions like i'm a little boy that doesn't know what he's doing. i'd be afraid it was a turn off for her. isn't it better when someone fills a need you didn't ask for than when you do ask for it?


Just remember that every body is unique. Just because some other woman liked a certain way, doesn't mean I like it that way. At some point you have to be open and present with your partner. Communication is very important. Learning about each other's bodies is important and part of the whole fun experience. It's vulnerable, it's open, it's exposed, it's an adult playground. 

Listen to your partner and to feel her rhythm. The more she knows her own body, the easier it will be for her to know what turns her on.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Yardiff Bey said:


> Do a Google search for: 2 Girls Teach Sex


Why would I google this?


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

pinkrasputin said:


> Why would I google this?


Giggle it then.


----------



## pinkrasputin

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Giggle it then.


Or I could wiggle it, just a little bit.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

pinkrasputin said:


> Or I could wiggle it, just a little bit.


Maybe jiggle it?


----------



## pinkrasputin

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Maybe jiggle it?


Naw, I'm just going to squiggle it.


----------



## Brian1

giggle it 
or at it:





This is sort of advertisementish...sorry. In the sexual confession time thread,that's sticky no less, it would be called a teaser. And actually the way Youtube is set up, this only takes you to the youtube page, not the actual company. This is the Youtube video.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

pinkrasputin said:


> Naw, I'm just going to squiggle it.


I think you should higgle-de-piggle it.


----------



## Drewbie

Uh, confession: I have wanted to make out or have sex with all of my friends at one point or another, but I've only initiated anything with 2 of them. I need more aromantic, allosexual friends so we can have worry [of partner getting romantically attached] free make outs. Also sexual foreplay is pretty much an essential part of friendship with me, so long as that person is comfortable with sexual contact. If they are and we haven't teased and groped each other until one of us has gotten so sexually frustrated they had to leave the room, we're not really friends yet.


----------



## Master Mind

INFJoshua said:


> because i really want to suprise her. after we've been together for a while i would feel more comfortable talking to her about it, but if i start out like that. asking questions like i'm a little boy that doesn't know what he's doing. i'd be afraid it was a turn off for her. isn't it better when someone fills a need you didn't ask for than when you do ask for it?


I don't know why a woman would find something wrong with a man asking questions because he wants to know what turns her on and how to better pleasure her. Wouldn't that be a welcome change from acting like one knows everything and is God's gift to women?

In the real (i.e., non-fantasy)world, people aren't mind-readers. No matter how much some people might want them to be. People need to communicate what they like and don't like. Because what worked for one person won't necessarily work for the next, because people are individuals and thus different.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

pinkrasputin said:


> Why would I google this?


The "trained by lesbians" bit.  LOL don't, if you don't wanna.

Frankly I'd rather have my partner show me exactly what she likes - it's more fun that way - as well as do some sexploration.


----------



## sparkles

@Yardiff Bey no, not the perineum, though that is also a good spot to play with. I was referring to a finger in the edge of the anus. It helps women relax enough to orgasm. For those who need it. And there are lots of nerve endings there. But some women probably don't want you anywhere near it.


----------



## jonkay1

I really want to be fucked by a guy wearing fishnets. I dont know why, I just find that hot. I love the idea of SLIGHT androdgnity, but mainly still being very much man. 

Oh, and another confession - the guy I'm seeing at the moment has a fettish for golden showers, so I've been practicing pissing whilst erect in the bathtub (ITS HARDER THAN ONE WOULD THINK). You should try and then we'd have something to speak about


----------



## SocioApathetic

I have a blood fetish. Nothing gory, but the sight of blood dripping down either my body or the body of a lover turns me on. Mind you, this doesn't mean I want to murder them just to get off on it. Just a little needle prick will do.

I'm also heavily sadomasochistic yet simple. No equipment or anything of the sort is required. Teeth and nails are the greatest instruments.


----------



## Destiny Lund

I'm a bit sadomasochistic myself, just nothing extreme. I'm into a bit of blood, the look of a bit trickling down, on lips, or the thought of tasting it. I like a lil asphyxiation, receiving or giving. I like playing the whole role play-rape victim alsol. I like leaving marks on my husband, it makes me feel more empowered/dominant, like I'm marking my territory. I get a rush from having sex in front of people underneath the sheets though, so I guess I'm kinda voyeuristic, I'm only willing to do this while drunk. For the past few yrs I've been trying to convince my hubby to let me use a strap-on on him, it's been a fantasy of mine for a handful of yrs, I think he's finally gonna let me do it soon.  
There's some things.


----------



## Destiny Lund

Shinji Mimura said:


> Welp, I haven't contributed in a while...
> 
> Confession #3:
> 
> I not only prefer a woman on top, it's expected that she know how to ride and that she can last a reasonable length on top. (and that enjoys being on top)
> 
> I have no problem with being on top, but it just always feels unfair. It's either because she sucks or is lazy in bed, or because she likes a dominant male.
> 
> When am I going to meet some dominant, take-charge, I-love-fucking females? :/




I'm sure she could be thinking the same thing.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Yardiff Bey said:


> The "trained by lesbians" bit.  LOL don't, if you don't wanna.
> 
> Frankly I'd rather have my partner show me exactly what she likes - it's more fun that way - as well as do some sexploration.


Don't worry, baby. We can sexplore all you like.

Bow chicka bow bow


----------



## Whosemoose

Sometimes I like using food when we get it on. It’s amazing what hot caramel and whipped cream can do. Just gotta watch out for ants, lol! :tongue::blushed:


----------



## REXX_BAILEY

How the hell do u cancel a post ???


----------



## REXX_BAILEY

.


----------



## REXX_BAILEY

kagemitsu said:


> Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? :shocked:


Dont eat meat.. Stick to vegetables..and have a major diet of fruits containing natural sweetners, like esspecially banana's, apples, mangoes, oranges, grapes, figs, mangoostas, peaches,strawberries majorly and wat have u..the idea bieng dat ur body absorbs watever sugars u eat and ther fore its advisable to avoid all kindsa artifical sugars like u get in cola's and soft drinks and to only hog on fruits which contain natural sweetners in them made form the same substance u were created from more or less so dats wat heehee lols. It will take just a few weeks for ur sperm to taste like strawberries.. Lols.. No kidding try it .. It is basically meat, coffee and all the artifical additives in fake foods which end up making the sperm taste all bitter and chalky and crap. Get natural.. The girls will go crazy for it heeheehee


----------



## REXX_BAILEY

etherea said:


> so first off i'd like to say that i know this is probably not going to be easy for some. But remind yourselves, despite your reputation here (if you even care), if you can't confess to things here where you'll probably never have to look anyone in the eye (unless you want), then how will you ever get this type of thing off your chest?
> 
> I'm gonna get the ball rolling with a few things that i've either told nobody or only have told an so.
> 
> Here it goes:
> 
> -when i was younger, i really wanted to become a stripper or a pornstar. I thought if i could find the right atmosphere somewhere, i would greatly enjoy it and find it empowering. Normally i'm quite shy and mild mannered, so i'd be showing a side of me very few people have seen. I gave up on it because those women are objectified harshly and i'm too much of a sissy to take it.
> -i've always been interested in performing oral sex on yourself. A lot of people think its weird, but i always thought it was kinda hot. Either watching or doing it myself (but i'm definitely not flexible enough).
> -i have an attraction to really feminine looking trans women.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so now it's your turn. Please don't leave me hanging here airing my dirty laundry alone. Contribute! You know you want to...


u talk really cute heeheee..wow why cant more girls be like dis lols..:d ..well wen it comes to stripping and doing stuff i think u can still indulge in wat u love somewhere more intimate u know.. Like in front of someone who understands u well and stuff ?.. A frend who u cud trust anyone u cud be intimate wid basically.. So cud still very much indulge in dat without aving to worry about getting any stick for it .. Well about ur oral sexx fantasy sweets i think wat u might be rfering about wud be 'auto felatio' lols yeh dats wats its called .. I think u can do dat if u become a reguler practiser of yogaa though cause there are many poses in it which do end up taking the mouth near ones genitals and provided one becames an expert at it i think it can be possible though provided one can relax one's body well enough for it to strech it for dat final inch and dat too comfortably enough to accomplish the deed satisfactrily heehee


----------



## INFJoshua

Etherea said:


> Ohhh, okay.
> 
> 'Nother confession: I am massively under endowed. So much so that my ex wanted to try, then he got bored.  I did my best to make it interesting, even did the move where he was getting a blow job at the same time. He never asked again.


what an ungreatful ass hole!!!


----------



## Master Mind

Continuing with the sexual confessions, I discovered during my last relationship that there's an area on the right side of my back, that, when a nail is lightly run across it, literally sends shivers through me. My girlfriend at the time and I were in bed together, and she was just gently running her nails down my back, and when she ran her nails over this spot, an uncontrollable shiver just went through my body all the way to my feet. At first she was worried and asked me what was wrong, and I told her nothing, and she did it again, and it was a completely uncontrollable response. I just couldn't prevent the shiver that just went through me when she did that. She took great pleasure in that, in I'm normally so controlled all the time, but here she found a spot on my body that elicited a physical reaction from me that I couldn't control.


----------



## Belrose

I like to dominate and overpower men who are stronger than myself. It's a challenge and I actually like fighting for it... not making demands, but actually working for it. Because I am limited in my ways of reaching my goal, it provokes me to think. 

My first time was extremely awkward. Technically, I can't call it a first time since it hurt so bad that me and my [ then ] partner had to stop before anything was done and try again at a later time [ a week later ].

Wet dreams in my case despite being rare are extremely bizarre. One in particular involved having lesbian sex with showgirls on a stage in Las Vegas.


----------



## LexiFlame

Well that was kind of empowering! I might as well add a few more.

Last month I had phone sex with a friend 6 times. He's got a really deep, sexy voice and I like being told what to do.

When I cum, I twitch/tremble uncontrollably, enough that people have been worried and asked me if I was ok. And few times, I've used an electric toothbrush on myself and ended up cumming so hard I made quite a mess, and kept trembling for the next 10 minutes until I fell asleep.


----------



## Kyandigaru

id fuck the shit out of this guy in my business class...


----------



## Kore

When I kiss someone, I keep my eyes open.


----------



## Master Mind

airotciV said:


> When I kiss someone, I keep my eyes open.


I actually kiss with my eyes open as well.


----------



## Drewbie

Regarding this:



Fitz Cabbage said:


> I am deeply in lust with my coworkers girlfriend. She's incredibly flirtatious, personable, and gorgeous. I'm hesitant to flirt back too noticeably when he's always right there, but it's constantly on the tip of my tongue to invite her to sleep with me or ask him if he'd be okay with me sleeping with her if she were interested. I'm even tempted to ask him if they'd be interested in a threesome even though I'm not really sexually attracted to him at all. I haven't been this hot for someone in a long time and of course she's dating a coworker, ugh. :dry:


That dude had to go and get caught committing forgery while I was on vacation so I haven't seen him or his girlfriend since the beginning of July. :dry: I am not pleased. _She_ works at the salon down the street, or at least she did, every time I've walked by since he got fired she hasn't been there.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

I've never had a wet dream. I've never dreamed about myself having sex.


----------



## Shinji Mimura

I confess that I am high as FUCK on cough syrup right now, and I'm going to be tripping balls in about 13 or so minutes.

Wish me a safe and revelation-filled trip everyone!


----------



## kaleidoscope

One of my fantasies is my man just taking me, whenever he feels like it. My body would be entirely at his disposal. I don't even want to get off, I just want him to throw me on the bed and fuck me, use me, even if I was busy doing something else or if I didn't really feel like it (doubtful). I just want him to come up from behind me and start undressing me without a word.


----------



## bromide

SlowPoke68 said:


> My standard question with a new girl is "anything really like or really don't like?".
> 
> Does that sound provocative? Tough question? Dirty?
> 
> You'd be surprised how difficult it is to get a straight answer from them, or even any answer at all sometimes. Some women have a list ready in their heads, but that's rare. What's more common is an embarrassed shrug, or something obvious like "I like things that feel good" or the ever-helpful "anything as long as it's with you".
> 
> Then sometimes I figure they might have something in mind but are shy to reveal it, so I need to egg them on. Maybe she doesn't want to reveal her experience or lack of experience, or maybe there was a bad experience she doesn't want to associate with this relationship.
> 
> Basically it can become an interrogation routine that can kill the mood. So I perfectly understand just starting the make-out and seeing how things progress--keeping in mind that I have no fucking clue how anyone can have sex with someone who is not a whore without making out first.


Start carrying around an alphabetical checklist for quick answers.
Anal y n
Bukkake y n 
Choking y n
Cum in your eye y n

etc...


----------



## petite libellule

Azubane said:


> Sometimes i want to find a good girl INFJ and convert her into a bad girl who loves showing off at the strip club.


 every guy who has ever tried to "convert" me to be bad ... has left bloody and limping away psychologically broken, as I rip out the reasons he's being bad, that he didn't even consciously know or want to know about! Think: Indiana Jones scene where the crazy dude rips out the heart that still beating :shocked:
... So ... how bout that coffee? :wink:


LOLOL!!! :tongue: I'm just teasing .... I don't really do that. 

-_- I retired to be normal


----------



## petite libellule

I have woken up from a dream in orgasm at least 4 times in my life. :sad: I don't like that ...


----------



## Master Mind

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I have woken up from a dream in orgasm at least 4 times in my life. :sad: I don't like that ...


This isn't exactly clear to me from reading it.

Are you saying that you woke up from a dream and were in the middle of orgasm in real life, or that you were orgasming in the dream and then woke up to your non-orgasmic reality? It seems it would be the latter, as otherwise the sad emoticon wouldn't make sense, but it reads like the former.


----------



## Sage del Viento

I have confessed this before in another subforum, but when I was a few years younger, I would look at Shotacon hentai because I like the younger male with an older female scenario. I stopped though because the ages of the boys were sometimes obviously ridiculously young and the more I thought about it, it sexualized children even if they were only drawings and that made me very uncomfortable. I quit it cold turkey but I still feel guilty up to this day for ever looking at such things.

Also thanks to hentai when I was a bit younger, I have probably seen just about everything so I have just quit hentai in general because some scenarios were just horrifying. In fact I have seen many things I regret on the internet.

Other than an occasional lapse, I have quit internet porn and rely solely on my own fantasy. I'm not anti porn, I just don't view it really anymore.


I do have a thing for older women. Not grannies or anything, but Cougars and MILFs. Although someone near my age is great too, I just like mature women as well. Which I think is kind of the opposite of most males. Usually the older the male he's interested in younger women, but high school and college bimbos just don't seem all that great. Sure there are some, but many just seem immature to an alarmingly high degree.

Similar to the mature fetish, I also like women who don't shave or aren't afraid to keep their pubic hair. It shows not only maturity, but also being comfortable with their natural body style. Obviously it's your body, so if you want to shave that region then that's your thing but I don't mind hair at all.

I do prefer larger breasts on a woman.

I do have a small preference of East Asian women. Although I can find something attractive in any race of women, there is something about a Japanese or South Korean female I like and I can't put my finger on it. It has nothing to do with hentai or porn though. It's something else.

Despite my interest in East Asian women, I hate Asian pornography. You can't really tell how old they are and you can't tell if they enjoy what they are doing in the video because they act like their in pain and that makes me uncomfortable.

I don't like BDSM, but I like the occasional dominant woman.

I am more of a romantic. If my partner was into kink, then I may try it, but deep down I'm into roses and candles more than whips and chains.

I am still a virgin...

Obviously as a human being there is more, but I think that's plenty for now. No reason for too much detail right?


----------



## Proteus

bromide said:


> Start carrying around an alphabetical checklist for quick answers.
> Anal y n
> Bukkake y n
> Choking y n
> Cum in your eye y n
> 
> etc...


Years ago I knew this guy who had business cards for his "I have a digital camera and a website so I'm an artist" photography/web design work (naming himself by his online handle, of course) with a list of his turn-ons/kinks on the back. I don't believe it worked out that well for him.


----------



## Laney

I either squirted or peed my pants last night. Totes worth it though.


----------



## petite libellule

Master Mind said:


> This isn't exactly clear to me from reading it.
> 
> Are you saying that you woke up from a dream and were in the middle of orgasm in real life, or that you were orgasming in the dream and then woke up to your non-orgasmic reality? It seems it would be the latter, as otherwise the sad emoticon wouldn't make sense, but it reads like the former.


Nope. Former. I don't appreciate my sub conscious dreaming dirty without my permission! :tongue:


----------



## Kore

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Nope. Former. I don't appreciate my sub conscious dreaming dirty without my permission! :tongue:


Wow. I can remember my dreams and I've had sex in them multiple times but I've never had this happen to me. Interesting.


----------



## petite libellule

airotciV said:


> Wow. I can remember my dreams and I've had sex in them multiple times but I've never had this happen to me. Interesting.


That just makes this all the more awkward of a confession! LOL!!! I guess I have quite the imagination :blushed:


----------



## kaleidoscope

Master Mind said:


> *wonders where the women like this were around his way. Must be in the wrong geographical region*


Is the Middle East far away enough? :laughing:


----------



## Master Mind

kaleidoscope said:


> Master Mind said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wonders where the women like this were around his way. Must be in the wrong geographical region*
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Middle East far away enough? :laughing:
Click to expand...

:laughing:

Yes, that's quite far away...


----------



## LyricalWhip

.....I wanna fuck right now.
Couldn't give a fuck now. 
But somehow now, I wanna strictly fuck you right now. 
Glad I purposed to box up.
The notion's been bitch smacked across the face with brass knuckles of reality....
...but tonight I'm numb 
I miss that familiar flavor of your tongue
...I miss you digging deep into my lungs...knowing those odd spots to make me cum
Irregardless of where we're from
This is where we connect
That's where I want to intersect. 
Here.
Now.
Tonight.


----------



## Kyandigaru

When I look at porn, I get aroused looking at the women more so than the men. 
bring on the big boobs please! LOL


----------



## nujabes

2 years ago I blacked out on St. Patrick's Day and woke up in a hotel room with a cougar.


----------



## SilentScream

Etherea said:


> I miss it too  Aside from cuddling, it's what I miss most about having a physical relationship. Ah, well. Hopefully one day in the nearish future.


As a future benefactor of this desire ................

All I can say is ...

Hehehe


----------



## SilentScream

gingertonic said:


> 2 years ago I blacked out on St. Patrick's Day and woke up in a hotel room with a cougar.


I hope you're talking about cougar = older woman .. and not cougar = the animal


----------



## nujabes

Tortured said:


> I hope you're talking about cougar = older woman .. and not cougar = the animal


haha, yes. i woke up with an older woman, definitely not an animal.

although...


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

Having not masturbated for 5 or 6 days, I'm CRAZY horny and stuck on this family holiday in a tiny caravan with paper thin walls for another week and a bit.

AHHHHHH
AHHHHHH
AHHHHHH

^^


----------



## LyricalWhip

....wow chicka wow wow....

Had to type that.....

I feel that way when I "cum" to this thread hahahaha......


----------



## LyricalWhip

Just trying to get my freshman credits, I chose to take a class titled "Love and Sexuality" just based on the title. I didn't know what to expect, but at the very least it would comical. Sex is healthy and I didn't know anything about it...not the positive part anyways. 

We had small projects. He had a list of them on a paper and passed it around and people could choose what they wanted to do. By the time the list got to me, the only assignment left was to read porn toy magz and give an educated take on the presentation of the products....hahahaha.. Like _"yah I have sex toy catalogs hanging around_".....pffffff

So... I felt weird telling my professor this....but I had to. I didn't even have a car hahahaha. I couldn't even perceive requesting a lift to the red light district for class. Fack. 

So...I grow a set to tell him and he's like, "Oh no worries hahaha....I'll leave a stack of catalogues outside my office. You can just read those." 

lmfao.....

Sure enough...there they were....the postal label had his name and another professor on campus he was fucking. 

...He wore birkenstocks and looked like Moses.....just felt a need to make that random point.....

He was the first sexually candid person I ever met.


----------



## Twoshoe

I ... think I get turned on by lyrical rap in foreign languages.

ALSO

You know how there's are myth that pineapple juice is enough to make sperm taste good?

So a few years ago, I had this secondary transfer situation where I accidentally tasted my own cum. I've been a vegetarian for 8 years, I didn't drink _at all _at the time, I don't smoke, I don't eat red meat, etc. (I may have been vegan at the time.)

And it honestly tasted very light and sweet. Not like pineapple, but sort of like a light peach nectar that you'd pay 5$ a litre for a the organic grocery store. And my immediate thought is: I am never letting anyone complain about this EVER.

To the guy a couple of pages back who was saying that he'd never make a woman swallow: it really depends on what meaning you attach to such an act (and obviously what it tastes like).


----------



## LyricalWhip

LyricalWhip said:


> lmfao.....
> 
> Sure enough...there they were....the postal label had his name and another professor on campus he was fucking.
> 
> ...He wore birkenstocks and looked like Moses.....just felt a need to make that random point.....
> 
> He was the first sexually candid person I ever met.


lol...I take the stack of magz back to my dorm and am looking at cock rings, jackrabbits, strap ons..anal probes hahaha....

I couldn't even analyze the product. I was too plagued with the thought of these two gettin all stanky and funky hahaha...I was taking her class too for yet, another freshman credit. If I had more faith in my literary skills then, I coulda really flipped that paper....


----------



## Twoshoe

LyricalWhip said:


> Just trying to get my freshman credits, I chose to take a class titled "Love and Sexuality" just based on the title. I didn't know what to expect, but at the very least it would comical. Sex is healthy and I didn't know anything about it...not the positive part anyways.
> 
> He was the first sexually candid person I ever met.


I had a Human Sexuality course, where I didn't learn anything, but the teacher was really smouldering (and Portuguese, and married, and with child).

Did you get any presentations from outside speakers? Cause we had this really interesting sex therapist lady show up and talk to us, which was cool. And then there was this gay doctor, who was supposed to be teaching us about stds, but he was ridiculously effeminate and kept making unsuccessful, really badly-timed puns about things like his "bottom" with a British accent; it was surreal, like a really bad comedy skit happening right before us.


----------



## LyricalWhip

Twoshoe said:


> I had a Human Sexuality course, where I didn't learn anything, but the teacher was really smouldering (and Portuguese, and married, and with child).
> 
> Did you get any presentations from outside speakers? Cause we had this really interesting sex therapist lady show up and talk to us, which was cool. And then there was this gay doctor, who was supposed to be teaching us about stds, but he was ridiculously effeminate and kept making unsuccessful, really badly-timed puns about things like his "bottom" with a British accent; it was surreal, like a really bad comedy skit happening right before us.


Haha...no presentations...but the professor was enough...his class was very difficult, cause it involved psychology and anatomy and he had a PhD in psychology but he was very free with his "sexual candor".....hahahaha.... 

For example, the first day of class, he wrote on the chalkboard in all caps: "DICK"

Then scribbles "COCK"

and "WEINER"

hahaha.... so as students we're like "......k"

It was funny....he was encouraging us to yell out slang terms for sexual acts....

"RIM JOB" "BLOW JOB"......hahaha

We started loosening up and yelling out ..."PUSSY" ..."CUNT"....

Till one guy yelled out "DIRTY SANCHEZ".....hahahaha

....crickets were chirping...........*chirp chirp* hahaha....poor dude....

Just found out what that was two years ago...yikes....not my taste...but ...it was his at the time....

I totally relate....to his embarrassment.....at the time....


----------



## Kyandigaru

once i loose 140+, i wonder if I would become this magnificent whore? You know, they type that understands the game and plays it like a real adult would without lyin...? Or, finally find that REAL man that understand his woman's needs, as she does his...

*decisions...decisions*:frustrating:


----------



## petite libellule

1. why do young men want to eff old women so bad? I just understand that one. 

2. the confession: I get CRAZY turned on when men stand up to me (NOT Acting like a jerk) but rather, NOT being phased even in the slightest when I'm over reacting and just flat out stands up to me. I'm never over reacting to be an ass. It's not like I ever really wake up and say, "hrmmm, I think I will attack someone's ego today like a jerk" ... No. 

So when a man doesn't let me effect him ... (his confidence, not weak ago) just makes me fantasize him slamming me against the wall etc. etc. etc. dirty stuff that's in my head


----------



## Master Mind

Ningsta Kitty said:


> 1. why do young men want to eff old women so bad? I just understand that one.


A "Mrs. Robinson" type fantasy.

Additionally, women hit their sexual peak later than men do, so it actually matches up in that way. (I've spoken to and read literature about women who actually prefer hooking up with younger men because men their own age can't keep up with them.) "Older" women (age being relative, of course) are more experienced, more comfortable with their sexuality, and know what they want. Add it all together, and that probably explains it.


----------



## petite libellule

Master Mind said:


> A "Mrs. Robinson" type fantasy.
> 
> Additionally, women hit their sexual peak later than men do, so it actually matches up in that way. (I've spoken to and read literature about women who actually prefer hooking up with younger men because men their own age can't keep up with them.) "Older" women (age being relative, of course) are more experienced, more comfortable with their sexuality, and know what they want. Add it all together, and that probably explains it.


I don't like it.


----------



## Master Mind

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I don't like it.


Yeah, it's mostly about the idea in their head of how it would be to have sex with an older woman. Not because of any genuine interest in a person who just so happens to be older than you. It's fetishistic. One of my classmates in college bragged about having sex with older women, which I always find distasteful as well as caddish.


----------



## petite libellule

Lightening the mood as I have many a thoughts on this ... MISS_ES ROBINSON BIZZ 


Sexual Confessions, A List:

1. Dirty talk - To hear it spoken to me prior to event. To say it - with in the event.
2. I love my hair pulled. Gripped actually. Not pulled per se. There's a difference.
3. Kisses and nibbles on my collar bone and neck to right below my ear - drives me wild.
4. I love touching a mans lips or face or hair while on my back. No. I don't need to put details! Geez!
5. A man who can keep a nice flow of conversation with nothing but abstract thoughts makes me want to forget my rules 

6. Chins. I like chins. And I like the feel of cheek to cheek and nothing being said and just pretending to communicate telepathically ... and yes, those ridiculous cheesy romantic moments make me we ... well! what did I say about detail?! 
Stop being such a BAD INFLUENCE you DIRTY DIRTY FORUM!

Oh. And I like being pinned down. As in Muhahaha, you can't move


----------



## LindseyCnl

ok so i agree that this is kinda awkward for me...but im feeling kinda confident today.....

so ive always been kinda grossed out by cum... and my last bf got it on me one time in the shower and no lie i screamed "ewww get it off, get it off!!!!!" but i got really drunk with some of my battle buddies and there was a guy there that i really liked and we had sex...but since i was drunk it really didnt register when he cummed on me except the fact that i just thought " wow..its warm...and kinda sticky....."and then all i said was " just wipe it off" and started laughing.....:laughing:


----------



## petite libellule

Master Mind said:


> Yeah, it's mostly about the idea in their head of how it would be to have sex with an older woman. Not because of any genuine interest in a person who just so happens to be older than you. It's fetishistic. One of my classmates in college bragged about having sex with older women, which I always find distasteful as well as caddish.


seriously, the whole thing (concept) reminds me of the time my little brothers after school day care called my mom at work. He had taken her bra there to show his friends. He was 7. *shakes head* ... 

BOYS.


----------



## petite libellule

LindseyCnl said:


> so ive always been kinda grossed out by cum.


 Really? :blushed: That emoticon is my confession. I can never show my face in this thread again! 
*Runs Away Crying "I don't want to be a pervert!*


----------



## Kore

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Really? :blushed: That emoticon is my confession. I can never show my face in this thread again!
> *Runs Away Crying "I don't want to be a pervert!*


Hm. . . this makes me think that you like cum, if that's the case, high five! And also, stop running away all the time, we want you around! :kitteh:


----------



## Kore

Based on my last post, I guess this is a subtle confession.

My gag reflex is faulty and if I was a bird, I'd definitely be a swallow.


----------



## Shinji Mimura

Ningsta Kitty said:


> 1. why do young men want to eff old women so bad? I just understand that one.
> 
> 2. the confession: I get CRAZY turned on when men stand up to me (NOT Acting like a jerk) but rather, NOT being phased even in the slightest when I'm over reacting and just flat out stands up to me. I'm never over reacting to be an ass. It's not like I ever really wake up and say, "hrmmm, I think I will attack someone's ego today like a jerk" ... No.
> 
> So when a man doesn't let me effect him ... (his confidence, not weak ago) just makes me fantasize him slamming me against the wall etc. etc. etc. dirty stuff that's in my head


I stand up to you all the time 

I thought I already explained the older thing, although the poster after you did a good job.

The one thing he didn't say, though, is that the same theory that younger girls date older guys because they are "more mature" holds equally true for younger guys and older women. It is of course a theory, and I'd honestly argue it's a highly inaccurate one.

So, yeah, there are fetish reasons. There are actual sexual reasons. There are psychological reasons. One of the other draws I have towards older women is that, usually, they're already situated or are going to be situated. They're independent. They have their own place, their own life, their own happiness. They don't NEED a man, but they'd like one.

As somebody who is almost done with college and planning on moving out of country to start on his new life, I'd rather have a woman that could share with me in this experience as I would with her, not have some girl that I have to wait 4 years for her to quit her McJob

(not that I wouldn't give chances to a girl still in college working a McJob lol, just saying it'd be preferable not to)

I'm sorry the younger guys you've known have all been "OMG YOU'RE OLDER SO SEXY LOL", but don't take that to mean it's a bad thing. Besides, I'd say being the object of somebody's fetish is a good thing. Some guys have an Asian fetish. Some guys like larger women.

I don't even match any girl's fetish (that I'm aware of), so if some girl sprayed her shorts and was like "OMG YOU'RE *insert whatever her fetish is that basically turns me into a sex object* THAT'S SO HAWT" I'd take immediate flattery to it. It let's me know that there's something special about me, even if it isn't for the most savory of things.


----------



## Master Mind

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I like being pinned down. As in Muhahaha, you can't move


I felt guilty and kind of conflicted as I reviewed events afterwards in my mind the first time I did this to a woman. As things were going on, I just pinned her to the bed, and... hmm... started... doing things to her. :blushed: She tried to break loose, but couldn't as I held her down, and said to stop, which when I didn't stop but continued, it turned into _Don'tstopdon'tstopdon'tstop_. Upon later reviewal, I felt guilty because I was bigger and stronger than she was and used my strength to take advantage of her, and that when a woman says "No" or "Stop," then that's what she means, and I was concerned about what that might mean about what kind of person I was. I expressed my concern to her, and she told me she actually loved it, and it was something I hadn't done before so it was a welcome surprise. I was just worried that since a woman is vulnerable during sex anyway (typically--not always--not being as strong as her partner), that I might have done something wrong by using my strength to render her helpless, and it wasn't something we'd talked about beforehand, but something that just happened in the heat of the moment, and I didn't know if it was something that was okay with her or not. It was a relief to know that she _approved_, because I was beginning to become horrified at myself. Which shows the importance of communication, as I was able to communicate my fears to her.


----------



## Drewbie

Not really sexual, but I just sent a picture of my butt to someone as a means of showing affection.


----------



## Wellsy

@Master Mind

Made me think of this bit.





I imagine it to be extremely fun but then it also creeps on a border that no good man want's to cross. So I kind of think a woman if she wants that she should communicate that and not expect the guy to have a crystal ball dedicated to the woman's sexual wants


----------



## Drewbie

I compulsively check out every [adult] ass in my range of vision.


----------



## Master Mind

Wellsy said:


> @Master Mind
> 
> Made me think of this bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine it to be extremely fun but then it also creeps on a border that no good man want's to cross. So I kind of think a woman if she wants that she should communicate that and not expect the guy to have a crystal ball dedicated to the woman's sexual wants


:laughing:

Yeah, that goes into the confusing matter of when does "no/stop" actually mean "yes/don't stop," and when does it actually mean "no/stop." That's something I'm uncomfortable with, as, of course, a woman has a right to opt out at any time. I agree that if a woman does like this, then this should be discussed so that both parties are aware that this is indeed wanted and completely consentual. She told me that it was a turn on with me being controlled all the time to see that at that moment that I wanted her and she liked just being taken, but rape of course is a very serious matter, and anytime something is unwanted, it should cease immediately.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

I have a rather morbid fascination with necrophilia. That is really screwed up, I know and I wouldn't do it, but I can't help thinking about it.


----------



## m73m95

koalaroo said:


> This is off the topic of dominance and submission, but ...
> 
> I think I may be something of a chubby-chaser. I don't like bony/skinny guys, at all.
> 
> There, that's off my chest.





knittigan said:


> Me, too. They're real good for snuggling with :wink:


Sure, the 2 girls in the world that are into snuggly guys are on an internet forum, posting from some far off land....


----------



## Kyandigaru

m73m95 said:


> Sure, the 2 girls in the world that are into snuggly guys are on an internet forum, posting from some far off land....


I can say the same about men... LOL


----------



## m73m95

Goddammit .... 


:sad:




THis is a sexual thread, so I'll participate. 

I dream about my ex-wife fucking other guys...then wake up in tears. My brain likes to torture me I guess.


----------



## Master Mind

m73m95 said:


> Sure, the 2 girls in the world that are into snuggly guys are on an internet forum, posting from some far off land....


That's always how it works out, isn't it?


----------



## Tyche

I confess that my sex dreams about my ex have seemed to stop. Whoo! I no longer feel guilty for having sex dreams about others (whereas I used to dream about confessing to my SO). And I'm having more sex dreams about my fiancé, though I really wish I could have more than I do. Or that they be less tame


----------



## WickerDeer

Eugh--I had a sexual confession and then I forgot it!

It was appropriate enough to post, too.

Now all I can remember is this bizarre dream I had where two monstrous chickens (plucked), wearing wimples (nun's hats), were holding me down and forcing me to watch pornography.

I don't know if that counts as a sexual confession...but I forgot the other one.


----------



## Kore

Wellsy said:


> @_Master Mind_
> 
> Made me think of this bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine it to be extremely fun but then it also creeps on a border that no good man want's to cross. So I kind of think a woman if she wants that she should communicate that and not expect the guy to have a crystal ball dedicated to the woman's sexual wants


Thumbs up for posting Lewis CK! 

It is fun but it's not too creepy. It's like debating with someone and getting turned on when they have a specific point that you cannot refute. You realize their superiority in that arena and enjoy it. 



Master Mind said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Yeah, that goes into the confusing matter of when does "no/stop" actually mean "yes/don't stop," and when does it actually mean "no/stop." That's something I'm uncomfortable with, as, of course, a woman has a right to opt out at any time. I agree that if a woman does like this, then this should be discussed so that both parties are aware that this is indeed wanted and completely consentual. She told me that it was a turn on with me being controlled all the time to see that at that moment that I wanted her and she liked just being taken, but rape of course is a very serious matter, and anytime something is unwanted, it should cease immediately.


It's called a safe word! :wink:

We all love saying "no, stop" but if you're confused, decide on a safe word. 

Safeword - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A funny clip regarding a safety word.

[video]http://tinypic.com/r/312v8zr/4[/video]


----------



## Master Mind

airotciV said:


> Thumbs up for posting Lewis CK!
> 
> It is fun but it's not too creepy. It's like debating with someone and getting turned on when they have a specific point that you cannot refute. You realize their superiority in that arena and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a safe word! :wink:
> 
> We all love saying "no, stop" but if you're confused, decide on a safe word.
> 
> Safeword - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> A funny clip regarding a safety word.
> 
> [video]http://tinypic.com/r/312v8zr/4[/video]


Hmm... yes, that would do the trick. That way there would be no ambiguity, in that if she says this particular word, you know she genuinely means, "I don't wanna do this." If not, then everything is copacetic, and you're free to proceed. I'll keep that in mind should an occasion arise in the future in which this would be useful. Thank you.


----------



## Kore

Master Mind said:


> Hmm... yes, that would do the trick. That way there would be no ambiguity, in that if she says this particular word, you know she genuinely means, "I don't wanna do this." If not, then everything is copacetic, and you're free to proceed. I'll keep that in mind should an occasion arise in the future in which this would be useful. Thank you.


I'm always happy to help! :kitteh:


----------



## petite libellule

airotciV said:


> Based on my last post, I guess this is a subtle confession.
> 
> My gag reflex is faulty and if I was a bird, I'd definitely be a swallow.


 ditto ... i can't believe i typed that publicly


----------



## petite libellule

Shinji Mimura said:


> I stand up to you all the time


 Lol! That you do ... in regards to the rest, I can't help but to point to the post a few pages back. Something about a checklist ? :tongue: It's just dubious! doooobious -_-


----------



## Master Mind

Ningsta Kitty said:


> ditto ... i can't believe i typed that publicly


Now, now... many of us have made confessions, and, after all, this is still an anonymous forum. We are all merely our chosen handles here. Otherwise I never would have said much of what I have on this forum.


----------



## petite libellule

@*Master Mind *
-_- and sadly, I still hold back. Lol!!!


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

@Ningsta Kitty What if a younger guy stands up to you because you are older and they want to bang you? What then?


----------



## petite libellule

MegaTuxRacer said:


> @_Ningsta Kitty_ What if a younger guy stands up to you because you are older and they want to bang you? What then?


 Honestly? If that ever happens in person I would laugh, flirty-ish reject him. Then masturbate later 

I suppose that was a hypothetical confession huh LOL!!!


----------



## WickerDeer

Master Mind said:


> Now, now... many of us have made confessions, and, after all, this is still an anonymous forum. We are all merely our chosen handles here. Otherwise I never would have said much of what I have on this forum.


I don't know if this is the place to ask, but how anonymous is the internet? I don't know ANYTHING about computers, so it may seem like a stupid question. Is it basically impossible for someone to find out who we are behind our handles? 

I hold back, especially because the guy I have a crush on is in IT, which makes me think he knows about computers and IDK, I'm afraid of the tiny, super-unlikely possibility that he could find out how often he makes an appearance in my sexual fantasies.


----------



## m73m95

NOthing to see here....


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

meltedsorbet said:


> I don't know if this is the place to ask, but how anonymous is the internet? I don't know ANYTHING about computers, so it may seem like a stupid question. Is it basically impossible for someone to find out who we are behind our handles?
> 
> I hold back, especially because the guy I have a crush on is in IT, which makes me think he knows about computers and IDK, I'm afraid of the tiny, super-unlikely possibility that he could find out how often he makes an appearance in my sexual fantasies.


Depends really. As a general rule, I would say not very, but you have to actively search for information.


----------



## Shinji Mimura

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Lol! That you do ... in regards to the rest, I can't help but to point to the post a few pages back. Something about a *checklist* ? :tongue: It's just dubious! doooobious -_-


huh?


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Shinji Mimura said:


> huh?


Isn't it obvious? She's turned on by collation.


----------



## Kyandigaru

I hate bad timing....


----------



## petite libellule

Shinji Mimura said:


> huh?


you mean to tell me I got to go god knows how many pages back just to find your retarded post about banging a 36 yr old and that you had, checked off your to do list. Or you deleted the post and it's neither here nor there. Lol! Whatever ... I may get lost with a GPS ... but I promise you, I GOTS Me some Amazing Memory when it comes to what people do and say


----------



## petite libellule

Now. Back to my confession. I feel very relieved every time ...

eh em .. -_- forgive me father for I have sinned, I am a blasphemous used to be catholic who is now going to confess that I get insanely ... ya know. Every time I hear Beethoven Sonata 57. 

*Edit*: I JUST figured it out. It's the pounding piano keys. I think that is what turns me on so much.
*blinks stunned* oh my god ... I'm officially a freak 






Oh! And ON A PIANO! That would be so cool!!!


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Now. Back to my confession. I feel very relieved every time ...
> 
> eh em .. -_- forgive me father for I have sinned, I am a blasphemous used to be catholic who is now going to confess that I get insanely ... ya know. Every time I hear Beethoven Sonata 57.
> 
> *Edit*: I JUST figured it out. It's the pounding piano keys. I think that is what turns me on so much.
> *blinks stunned* oh my god ... I'm officially a freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! And ON A PIANO! That would be so cool!!!


Nay, this. It has to be timed perfectly though.






Oh! And on a cannon!


----------



## petite libellule

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Nay, this. It has to be timed perfectly though. Indeed it would have to be. That's no easy feat.
> 
> Oh! And on a cannon!


 ON A Cannon! Oh My! :tongue:


----------



## Shinji Mimura

Ningsta Kitty said:


> you mean to tell me I got to go god knows how many pages back just to find your retarded post about banging a 36 yr old and that you had, checked off your to do list. Or you deleted the post and it's neither here nor there. Lol! Whatever ... I may get lost with a GPS ... but I promise you, I GOTS Me some Amazing Memory when it comes to what people do and say


Oh okay, I remember now. Are you mad because you're no longer a viable candidate? ;P

I'd say anybody with a hunger for sexuality and a taste for diversity has SOME form of "wishlist" if they're purposefully intending on having more than 1 sex partner in their life. I mean, for some people it's just for their biological urges, but I'd say that's redundant. I don't hold my women to a checklist, obviously, but I do have some desires I'd like to have fulfilled before my surely untimely death.

And one of them was filled recently.


----------



## Reicheru

Kyandigaru said:


> View attachment 46747
> 
> 
> I hate bad timing....


this is me, most of the time. XD

confession time - i love to draw myself and my lover having sex. erotic depictions have always turned me on. sometimes just the thought of drawing it out gets me red and shaking. i always hide them as i live with my parents, which also increases its appeal. i fantasise about showing one to him one day.


----------



## m73m95

I woke up in the middle of the night, hungry for pussy. I rolled over, and spread my (then) Fiance's legs and began to eat her out. After she finished, I rolled back over and went to sleep...

In the morning, I got up to go to the bathroom. Turned on the light, and looked in the mirror..... I looked like a tiger that had just eaten a wildebeest. My face was covered in blood. Apparently she started her period in the middle of the night, and didn't know it.


I couldn't taste or smell anything different (I was half asleep too though). I actually didn't mind. I thought it was kinda cool... I liked it... A very "primal" feeling.


----------



## Kyandigaru

m73m95 said:


> I woke up in the middle of the night, hungry for pussy. I rolled over, and spread my (then) Fiance's legs and began to eat her out. After she finished, I rolled back over and went to sleep...
> 
> In the morning, I got up to go to the bathroom. Turned on the light, and looked in the mirror..... I looked like a tiger that had just eaten a wildebeest. My face was covered in blood. Apparently she started her period in the middle of the night, and didn't know it.
> 
> 
> I couldn't taste or smell anything different (I was half asleep too though). I actually didn't mind. I thought it was kinda cool... I liked it... A very "primal" feeling.


welp..., there goes the craving for cherry pie.


----------



## Kynx

m73m95 said:


> I woke up in the middle of the night, hungry for pussy. I rolled over, and spread my (then) Fiance's legs and began to eat her out. After she finished, I rolled back over and went to sleep...
> 
> In the morning, I got up to go to the bathroom. Turned on the light, and looked in the mirror..... I looked like a tiger that had just eaten a wildebeest. My face was covered in blood. Apparently she started her period in the middle of the night, and didn't know it.
> 
> 
> I couldn't taste or smell anything different (I was half asleep too though). I actually didn't mind. I thought it was kinda cool... I liked it... A very "primal" feeling.


I know a guy who did that (not with me) only he past his mother on the way to the bathroom :laughing:


----------



## Kyandigaru

I had sex with a foreigner and now I think ALL them suck in bed. Terrible...


----------



## soya

I can get turned on looking at my partner's neck / shoulders... or just their hands/arms. In normal, casual settings, entirely clothed. It's akin to checking out an ass or something for me. I also love to kiss those body parts, suck fingers, etc.


----------



## pinkrasputin

m73m95 said:


> I woke up in the middle of the night, hungry for pussy. I rolled over, and spread my (then) Fiance's legs and began to eat her out. After she finished, I rolled back over and went to sleep...
> 
> In the morning, I got up to go to the bathroom. Turned on the light, and looked in the mirror..... I looked like a tiger that had just eaten a wildebeest. My face was covered in blood. Apparently she started her period in the middle of the night, and didn't know it.
> 
> 
> I couldn't taste or smell anything different (I was half asleep too though). I actually didn't mind. I thought it was kinda cool... I liked it... A very "primal" feeling.


Yes, that's always nice when guys do that. My ex husband used to tell me he was a "vampire". Lol.


----------



## MmmmKoolAid

this thread is a million times better than porn


----------



## Kyandigaru

I want to suck a dick.... The, "there I said it" XXX edition!


----------



## Shinji Mimura

Tortured said:


> Stuff


Yeesh, sucks to hear.

Yeah, I've had forms of love throughout the phases. When I was chubbeh, quite a few girls had crushes on me, but I was too shy and introverted to ever feed off their signs, and those remain in the "what could have been..." bank.

When I was uber skinneh, I had 3 girlfriends, one of whom was quite spectacular.

Ever since I've been not flesh n bone, I've had many girlfriends, TOO much sex, and things have been good.

The thing is, while I'm absolutely glad my biggest draw is my personality, and that has of course been the driving reason for my girlfriends (and most of my sex, I'd say), it's like...I know that I am cute. I know that I'm by no means "ugly."

However, it is still disparaging to know that, physically, I'm just not really sought-after. That's why I really do take it to heart when girls say that I look attractive (and not my hair. I KNOW my hair is a sexy beast, but you can't fuck it, now can you?).

It could possibly be that the girls who have found me attractive just aren't that big on complimenting, so there's always that. But, yeah, it would be great to hear, from time to time, from somebody other than me that I am *insert some form of flattery*.

Also, I forgot to mention, when I was all flesh n bone I also so happened to be pale as a ghost. The reason why I mention this is because this was when Twilight was at its peak, and skinny guys with skin the same color as the RNC attendees were at their prime, and even that was not enough. I totally looked like a vampire ...


----------



## LexiFlame

Shinji Mimura said:


> Also, I forgot to mention, when I was all flesh n bone I also so happened to be pale as a ghost. The reason why I mention this is because this was when Twilight was at its peak, and skinny guys with skin the same color as the RNC attendees were at their prime, and even that was not enough. I totally looked like a vampire ...


Ah, but could you sparkle in sunlight? I think not... That was your problem 

Sorry, just had to say this


----------



## Shinji Mimura

Lexibear said:


> Ah, but could you sparkle in sunlight? I think not... That was your problem
> 
> Sorry, just had to say this


I bought stickers from the Sanrio store; I sparkled for all the pretty girlies


----------



## LexiFlame

Shinji Mimura said:


> I bought stickers from the Sanrio store; I sparkled for all the pretty girlies


Wow... just wow XD


----------



## SilentScream

Lexibear said:


> Ah, but could you sparkle in sunlight? I think not... That was your problem
> 
> Sorry, just had to say this


I've always wondered if Edward's cum looks like glitter glue.


----------



## Kore

Shinji Mimura said:


> Yeesh, sucks to hear.
> 
> Yeah, I've had forms of love throughout the phases. When I was chubbeh, quite a few girls had crushes on me, but I was too shy and introverted to ever feed off their signs, and those remain in the "what could have been..." bank.
> 
> When I was uber skinneh, I had 3 girlfriends, one of whom was quite spectacular.
> 
> Ever since I've been not flesh n bone, I've had many girlfriends, TOO much sex, and things have been good.
> 
> The thing is, while I'm absolutely glad my biggest draw is my personality, and that has of course been the driving reason for my girlfriends (and most of my sex, I'd say), it's like...I know that I am cute. I know that I'm by no means "ugly."
> 
> However, it is still disparaging to know that, physically, I'm just not really sought-after. That's why I really do take it to heart when girls say that I look attractive (and not my hair. I KNOW my hair is a sexy beast, but you can't fuck it, now can you?).
> 
> It could possibly be that the girls who have found me attractive just aren't that big on complimenting, so there's always that. But, yeah, it would be great to hear, from time to time, from somebody other than me that I am *insert some form of flattery*.
> 
> Also, I forgot to mention, when I was all flesh n bone I also so happened to be pale as a ghost. The reason why I mention this is because this was when Twilight was at its peak, and skinny guys with skin the same color as the RNC attendees were at their prime, and even that was not enough. I totally looked like a vampire ...


I do not understand, why does your body matter so much to you? You have had connection, it all starts and ends with the mind. If someone connects with your personality, there is no bigger achievement to be made. The act of beautifying your body should be because you wish it to be that way. 

Wouldn't it be simpler to just ask if someone finds you attractive? Do you believe the person will lie to you? Then be with someone that will be brutally honest. Looks are because of genetics, good hygiene, plastic surgery, etcetera. The body is just a vessel and if you think you look attractive, then you do. If you think you do not, then change it. Beauty truly _is_ in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Shinji Mimura

airotciV said:


> I do not understand, why does your body matter so much to you?
> *
> It doesn't. Personally, I'd prefer to be in better shape, and that is why I work out. This isn't an issue of self-confidence, body-issues, or self-worth. I was merely noting the misfortune that I have not only never fit a body "stereotype" that women tend to be attracted to, but also the bad luck I've had vis-a-vis having a stereotype (or not having one) at the correct time that it could have been admired.
> **
> As noted, it was a rant just for the sake of "so this just came across my mind." If I ever had an issue with my body, it was probably gone when I lost all the weight and started getting into shape.*
> 
> You have had connection, it all starts and ends with the mind. If someone connects with your personality, there is no bigger achievement to be made.
> 
> *I agree entirely.*
> 
> Wouldn't it be simpler to just ask if someone finds you attractive?
> *
> I do, and I usually get positive responses when I do.*
> 
> Then be with someone that will be brutally honest.
> *
> I am heavily attracted to brutally honest women, so my luck in this field has been good.*
> 
> The body is just a vessel and if you think you look attractive, then you do. If you think you do not, then change it. Beauty truly _is_ in the eye of the beholder.
> *
> I do find myself attractive, and realize that, ultimately, I do fall on the "cute" end of the spectrum, and I am okay with this. My mentioning was that it gets irritating only ever hearing that from me, myself, and I. I have zero problem telling an attractive person that they're good-looking. I was merely wishing blindly that there'd be more females who just up and said, "Hey, you are good-looking" WITHOUT me having to ask or there being some prior conversation.
> **
> Again, it was just a statement for the sake of wishing out loud, not an ACTUAL concern.*


Answers in the text.
@Lexibear - Don't hate on mah Hello Kitty. Shit's bomb.


----------



## Kyandigaru

i want bigger nipples...mines are tiny..like brown pearls. I want suckable ones...


----------



## LexiFlame

Shinji Mimura said:


> Don't hate on mah Hello Kitty. Shit's bomb.


----------



## Shinji Mimura

Lexibear said:


>


Both that guy and myself get laid because of HK.

Don't hate.


----------



## Master Mind

Kyandigaru said:


> i want bigger nipples...mines are tiny..like brown pearls. I want suckable ones...


Big nipples are a turn on for me. They just beckon to me, inviting my lips, inviting me to kiss them, lick them, suck them, run my tongue around them.


----------



## Rinori

Kyandigaru said:


> i want bigger nipples...mines are tiny..like brown pearls. I want suckable ones...


Size doesnt matter guys really dont care about that its just a myth  its not the size of the nipple but how you use it.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Master Mind said:


> Big nipples are a turn on for me. They just beckon to me, inviting my lips, inviting me to kiss them, lick them, suck them, run my tongue around them.


They are just sexier to me. when a woman lays on her back, they are pointing to the ceiling. HOT!!



Rinori said:


> Size doesnt matter guys really dont care about that its just a myth  its not the size of the nipple but how you use it.


Oh i didnt know it was a myth. I was just asking the lord for a favor.


----------



## livicote

OKAY, my dirty laundry needs its time to air, too. HERE WE GO:
-I like it slow, gentle, and dominant, and NT guys TURN ME ON
- Before I watched porn, I watched videos of emo guys making out on youtube. HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
omg. My secrets are out.


----------



## Master Mind

kyandigaru said:


> they are just sexier to me. When a woman lays on her back, they are pointing to the ceiling. Hot!!


yes


----------



## Rinori

Kyandigaru said:


> They are just sexier to me. when a woman lays on her back, they are pointing to the ceiling. HOT!!
> 
> 
> Oh i didnt know it was a myth. I was just asking the lord for a favor.


I dont think I have ever paid that much attention to nipple size but my last 2 ex did have some large nipples. Maybe Im subconsciously drawn to them but consciously I couldnt care less.


----------



## Master Mind

Rinori said:


> I dont think I have ever paid that much attention to nipple size but my last 2 ex did have some lard nipples.


"Lard nipples?"


----------



## Rinori

Lmao Large sorry bout that


----------



## Master Mind

Rinori said:


> Lmao Large sorry bout that


lol...I've heard of a "lardbutt" before, but I was thinking, "Hmm... I wonder what it would mean to say of someone they have lard nipples?" It didn't sound like it would be a good thing. lol


----------



## Kyandigaru

Rinori said:


> I dont think I have ever paid that much attention to nipple size but my last 2 ex did have some large nipples. Maybe Im subconsciously drawn to them but consciously I couldnt care less.


Yeah you are subconsciouslyattracted to them. If you were to fuck your g/f right now [one with 'lard' nipples] and you turn your head for a min. She goes to give you a smaller nipple to suck one, You'd believe you were sucking on a knuckle.


----------



## Shinji Mimura

I confess that I masturbated for...probably over 3 hours. My bed, it is covered in teh sweat :3 and I had such plentiful variety too 

I also confess that the first time I ever attempted to eat pussy I almost puked inside of her. It was bad, like at least 4 days unwashed bad :/


----------



## Kyandigaru

why do I secretly want to be sexually violated?...
i want to be dominated, but still cum from it. WHY???


----------



## SilentScream

Shinji Mimura said:


> I also confess that the first time I ever attempted to eat pussy I almost puked inside of her. It was bad, like at least 4 days unwashed bad :/


Ugh .. reminds me of my first time as well. My ex's pussy smelled like piss ... I couldn't go back down on her again till we tried it while in the shower after it was cleaned .. and then yeah .. it was definitely better. But the first impression made me really nervous about doing it again outside of the shower.


----------



## Shinji Mimura

I've tolerated piss and blood before, but I just will NOT do the loving combination that is tuna fish, body odor, Taco Bell, and Valtrex. It's made even worse when they have more fur on them than Robin Williams' knuckles -_-


----------



## SilentScream

Shinji Mimura said:


> I've tolerated piss and blood before, but I just will NOT do the loving combination that is tuna fish, body odor, Taco Bell, and Valtrex. It's made even worse when they have more fur on them than Robin Williams' knuckles -_-


I'm the sort of guy who doesn't like period blood .. or even its mention .. lol .. I've been trying to work myself up to accepting it. But here again my ex had something to do with this. 

She would leave her pad wrappers everywhere ... and wouldn't bother to flush after expelling her clots in the toilet .. so sometimes I would walk into the washroom to the sickening sight of blood in the toilet first thing in the morning. Plus .. she had this 1 pair of panties for her periods ... and I suspect that she only washed that pair once after every 6 months. 

My experience with her pussy left me sick to my stomach ... at most I could finger her to an orgasm .. but my mouth and dick couldn't get anywhere near it before thoughts of her lack of hygiene would consume me and render me incapable of performing.


----------



## Kyandigaru

@Tortured You had one nasty ass ex...


----------



## Shinji Mimura

I don't mind period blood only because...I mean, wtf else are you going to do? Not have sex? Pssht, yeah right. I have no problem going to the bathroom to wash my tool after a long night's work.

My thoughts on period blood can be summed up in this video (skip to 4:32)


----------



## Kyandigaru

I ate oatmeal and apple fot breakfast..salad and turkey pattie for lunch and will have chicken thigh and veggies for dinner. Already did my cardio and will do some more workouts tonight....WHY??!!

So's I can have a LARGE variety of dicks after a huge amount of weight lost. Not just three to choose from...but a LAAAAARGE set. lol


----------



## bromide

Master Mind said:


> Big nipples are a turn on for me. They just beckon to me, inviting my lips, inviting me to kiss them, lick them, suck them, run my tongue around them.


Someone appreciates us, hooray!


----------



## pinkrasputin

bromide said:


> Someone appreciates us, hooray!


Yes, it's a turn on when men are more like the @Master Mind variety.


----------



## bromide

pinkrasputin said:


> Yes, it's a turn on when men are more like the @_Master Mind_ variety.


Ha, the world could benefit from more men like Master Mind as a general rule.


----------



## Athesis

I can't cum when having sex. Since the last time I had sex I've done some research and proceeded to ease up on masturbating and loosen my iron-death-grip.


----------



## castigat

Master Mind said:


> So it does. My apologies for assuming.


No problem, but I do enjoy that I give off the impression of being male (and therefore make people confused by my being 'unaffected' by boobies of the opposite sex). Kind of liberating.


----------



## livicote

oh my god, I've always wanted to have that kind of friendship too... I wonder if this is an NT woman thing? Because I feel like other temperaments may not question the norm as much. Women are hot, it's undeniable.


----------



## Acey

A few years ago me and my ex were watching Sweeny Todd in the theater. During the movie (which I don't remember much of..but I do remember thinking "wtf this is a fucking muscical?!" What a let down..) my ex straddled me and started dry humping me. The movie theater was pretty packed.. there was a couple sitting a row infront of us and a group of people sitting just an aisle over. Well, one thing led to another and we started have sex. We were going for most of the movie i think. I remember during a scene everyone gasped in the movie theater and since she was facing me she asked me what happened and I said " oh johnny depp just killed so and so because he was getting suspicious over the disappearances of the neighbors." Thinking back, I probably deserved a good slap in the face for that.


----------



## Azubane

Lol just went to copy a paper in the computer lab to get a closer look at this really cute milk chocolate latina who is smiling at the screen and is obviously not doing homework. 

I passed behind her right now and saw she was logged in on Facebook. I got her first name but not her last because I only had like 2 seconds to walk by behind her. 

She is probably going to go to class in 20 minutes, when she gets out of the computer lab im going to follow her and yell her first name. When she turns around im gonna bullshit that I met her in middle school, and then when Obviously that isn't the case ill tell her she is really cool anyways and i wanna hangout with her later this week. 

My female friend with me doesnt think im going to do it, so we bet a bean and cheese burito and im not going to lose the bet.


----------



## dagnytaggart

My confession is that I keep misreading the thread title as "Sex Frustration Time".


----------



## Shinji Mimura

Iseoxe said:


> No problem, but I do enjoy that I give off the impression of being male (and therefore make people confused by my being 'unaffected' by boobies of the opposite sex). Kind of liberating.


You don't act male at ALL :O


----------



## castigat

Shinji Mimura said:


> You don't act male at ALL :O


I know I don't.
I don't think so, anyways.

But y'know, I'd rather let people be contented in thinking what they like than to ruthlessly burst their bubble, unless it really matters (or I'm in a sadistic mood).


----------



## Shinji Mimura

*shrug* at least you're actually female, unlike the last person I was 100% certain was female :/


----------



## soya

livicote said:


> O
> - Before I watched porn, I watched videos of emo guys making out on youtube. HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> omg. My secrets are out.


oh man...when i was a younger teen i was into "twink" softcore, too... i never liked hardcore porn, and for some reason i really preferred guy on guy to everything else. just guys making out, basically. 

the weird part is that when it comes to really checking people out irl, most of the time i'm looking at cute females. because i'm kind of shy and look more feminine, i can easily get away with it - but because of the same things, i think 99% of the time people assume i am hetero. i always had a hard time actually finding any girl dates. i've only ever hooked up with girls who i was friends with first, and typically it was like this secret thing for the other girl...even when she said she was my girlfriend and we practically lived together


----------



## castigat

Shinji Mimura said:


> *shrug* at least you're actually female, unlike the last person I was 100% certain was female :/


Funny thing is, 90% of people tend to think I'm male. Granted, these people that ask about my gender (yes, this 'statistic' doesn't include those who don't care) are mainly female, so they probably just don't pick up on their own kind as well as males do. Who the hell knows. /shrug
Quite a few ladies were absolutely convinced I was male and admitted to having a crush on me, or that they were confused because sometimes they got "mixed signals", to which I would either say 'Honey, I'm alllllllllllll vajay' or 'well, I'm whatever you want me to be .' (And then say straight-up that the feelings weren't mutual, so how's that for mixed signals? Lmfao.)

It doesn't help that the majority of my friends in high school were male and I didn't much give a flying fart in space about girly crap like dresses, fashion, cute boys (because I hung out with them all the time and had _one _good female friend - suddenly I was a lesbian for that, LOL), and hit a baseball out of the field. I have a tendency to be loud, incessantly funny in a probably obnoxious way, crass, and inappropriate. I have utter disdain for most females in my age range, can't stand their high-pitched voices and 'OMGWTFBBQ AHJWKJHWJH!!' any more than anyone else, etc.

But males? None of them have ever had a doubt that I'm female, so either I change my tendencies around them (I wouldn't doubt it if I did) or they're just more observant about shit like this.


----------



## Shinji Mimura

Iseoxe said:


> Funny thing is, 90% of people tend to think I'm male.


Might be the (awesome) avatar. I know I've fallen prey to the "female avatar is probably a female user" thing here n there.

But, yeah, your writings have female written all over them, 's just that the females that have you confused are clearly not like you, which is sad because you're pretty awesomesauce


----------



## Diphenhydramine

i wish i was a virgin ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## castigat

Shinji Mimura said:


> Might be the (awesome) avatar. I know I've fallen prey to the "female avatar is probably a female user" thing here n there.
> 
> But, yeah, your writings have female written all over them, 's just that the females that have you confused are clearly not like you, which is sad because you're pretty awesomesauce


I hit the general assumption that males are females in disguise when I actually care. Honestly I don't care as much as anyone else might what the gender of the person I'm speaking with is, because a) that might compromise what we're talking about, b) I'm absolutely not interested in them that way and still wouldn't give two shits if they told me, and c) their eventual telling me just slides off me like I'm made of Teflon and I just give that impression that I "knew all along".

Lol, thanks?
I could say I get that a lot, but that would be conceited.
It's true, though.
And doesn't get past my Teflon guard any time people say it to me.


----------



## SuburbanLurker

So I'm on day 6 of no fap September and last night I fell asleep with a raging hard on. Then I woke up with a raging hard on. And it wouldn't go away like it normally does. It was too early to wake up, but I couldn't fall back asleep. I think it must have lasted a good hour, and I'm talking full on stiff as a board boner. I was starting to worry actually...attempting to purify my thoughts didn't work. 

My confession? I actually kind of enjoy it. My imagination alone has almost brought me to orgasm a couple times.

Another confession is that there is no way I'd be posting this in this thread if I were in my "normal" state of mind. I've noticed that in my conversations I've become much more aggressive/assertive and more sexually suggestive; not much filtering going on. And it feels sort of liberating.


----------



## RetroVortex

I remember at uni when I had my own room, I used to masterbate a lot lying on my back. 
I really love how different it feels. Sometimes I try and do it in the bathroom like that when no-ones around at home. 
(Its a bit noisy and hard to recover from so I don't like to push my luck)


----------



## livicote

soya said:


> oh man...when i was a younger teen i was into "twink" softcore, too... i never liked hardcore porn, and for some reason i really preferred guy on guy to everything else. just guys making out, basically.
> 
> the weird part is that when it comes to really checking people out irl, most of the time i'm looking at cute females. because i'm kind of shy and look more feminine, i can easily get away with it - but because of the same things, i think 99% of the time people assume i am hetero. i always had a hard time actually finding any girl dates. i've only ever hooked up with girls who i was friends with first, and typically it was like this secret thing for the other girl...even when she said she was my girlfriend and we practically lived together


Aw! So what do you consider yourself? Just curious, I'd say I'm straight with a couple of bisexual curiosities, but I'm just trying to put together why a lesbian would watch guys making out (I don't pretend to know anything about lesbians; I'm just speculating XD) Then again, I've watched girls making out too, just not as often.


----------



## dann

bromide said:


> Someone appreciates us, hooray!


I knew you were a half dolla kinda girl


----------



## soya

livicote said:


> Aw! So what do you consider yourself? Just curious, I'd say I'm straight with a couple of bisexual curiosities, but I'm just trying to put together why a lesbian would watch guys making out (I don't pretend to know anything about lesbians; I'm just speculating XD) Then again, I've watched girls making out too, just not as often.


I typically label myself bisexual if I have to pick something, but pansexual can fit too (I don't use that term often because most people probably think it means I am attracted to cookware).

I guess most of the time people think I'm straight because I have been with a male partner for some time. Whatever. It's pretty cool being able to look at naked lady pics together. To hell with what people assume.


----------



## livicote

soya said:


> I typically label myself bisexual if I have to pick something, but pansexual can fit too (I don't use that term often because most people probably think it means I am attracted to cookware).
> 
> I guess most of the time people think I'm straight because I have been with a male partner for some time. Whatever. It's pretty cool being able to look at naked lady pics together. To hell with what people assume.


hahahaha, the cookware thing got a late-night lol. actually, I have a friend who refers to herself as pansexual, so I know what you're talking about  *gold star for Livi*


----------



## Kyandigaru

"some good pussy up under this gut*

yeah...has to be if my ex's friend keeps trying to track me down..fucken asshole!


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

soya said:


> I typically label myself bisexual if I have to pick something, but pansexual can fit too (I don't use that term often because most people probably think it means I am attracted to cookware).
> 
> I guess most of the time people think I'm straight because I have been with a male partner for some time. Whatever. It's pretty cool being able to look at naked lady pics together. To hell with what people assume.


I would be more worried about someone who is a teflasexual tbh.


----------



## RetroVortex

I don't know about you guys but I've seen some pretty sexy cookware in my time.

(I love the soothing coolness against my flesh... Oh yeah-heh-heh-heh-eah....  It's tingly! )


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

RetroVortex said:


> I don't know about you guys but I've seen some pretty sexy cookware in my time.
> 
> (I love the soothing coolness against my flesh... Oh yeah-heh-heh-heh-eah....  It's tingly! )


Copper pots and pans are rather aesthetically pleasing to me. I wouldn't say it turns me on, but I could understand why someone would be.


----------



## Merov

I confess that I am still dumbfounded at the concept of Sex, pleasure, arousal and emotions.

I mean, I get them, and experience them, but I mean really...This is not what the brochure was selling me.

Now I live a life in which I convince myself that these facets somehow quantify to the experience of being human, and push myself to find enjoyment in things I do not really have any interest in.

I sometimes fancy engineering a viral strand that will desensitize the experience of having sex, and the short term self gratification of pleasure, foreplay, adultery etc, just to see how everybody freaks out and blows their brains out.

In a sense, I'm hoping that a purer sense of self may someday make its way into our biology, and that we may exceed our human limitations and sexual distractions / depravities


----------



## Svensenberg

RetroVortex said:


> I don't know about you guys but I've seen some pretty sexy cookware in my time.
> 
> (I love the soothing coolness against my flesh... Oh yeah-heh-heh-heh-eah....  It's tingly! )


Really?


----------



## geekofalltrades

I look forward to snuggling after sex more than I do to actual sex.


----------



## Shinji Mimura

I confess I like floppy, bouncy boobs. Like when a girl is wearing a low-cut top, and the upper portion of her bosom bounces as she walks? That's so hot.

Sadly, I never, ever get that. Like, I mean, boobs will always bounce, but I mean the crazy to-da-moon up and down? I crave it, and never get it. Le sigh.


----------



## petite libellule

Okay. Not sure if I've made a confession here or not. 

well ... I suppose I am for sure one of those people who keeps all the dirty stuff behind closed doors. Like I've never had any outlandish moments to share. Except there was one kinda funny story. This one time years ago, me and my boyfriend at that time were going to dinner with some friends of his who were bringing people we had not met. Anyways, we ended up getting to the city early (we did not live together) and it was night so we pretty much played around in the car and had fun ...

anyways, we noticed we were late! so we circle around the block to the resturant, pull up (he hands his key to the valet guy) and his friend was in the front foyer waiting. (we had to wait for the table). Anyways, there I am ... watching my boyfriend introduce himself to his friends friend ... they shake hands. And I think, "OMG". RIGHT After introductions the dude behind the counter comes up to us and let's us know a table opened up. We walk to our table and sit and my boyfriend is just talking and everone is like, "blah blah blah" ... I finally leaned over and whispered in his ear, "hey, you might want to wash his hands". He didn't even get it at first! It was like a delay .. "OH!" and he laughed realizing he just shook this dude and his wife's hands. 

yeah. That is probably the most exciting sexual story(confession) I have outside the bedroom :tongue:


----------



## Saturn Fox

Once I walked in and found a friend having sex with his girlfriend. I stood there frozen, then I managed to say: "You hear that? That's my last potential bit of sexuality that withers and dies."


----------



## Drewbie

Confession: Period sex is a huge turn on for me. There is something about sex and blood that I absolutely crave. I could maybe get into knife play but I don't have steady enough hands to be comfortable cutting someone else and the only person I'd trust taking a knife to me is not someone I want to have sex with.


----------



## Master Mind

Fitz Cabbage said:


> I could maybe get into knife play but I don't have steady enough hands to be comfortable cutting someone else and the only person I'd trust taking a knife to me is not someone I want to have sex with.


I don't think I possess the level of trust to allow anyone to take a knife to me who isn't a surgeon.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Master Mind said:


> I don't think I possess the level of trust to allow anyone to take a knife to me who isn't a surgeon.


I don't think I possess the level of wanting to be cut with a knife to allow anyone to take a knife to me who isn't a surgeon.


----------



## Master Mind

MegaTuxRacer said:


> I don't think I possess the level of wanting to be cut with a knife to allow anyone to take a knife to me who isn't a surgeon.


lol...that as well.

I'm not exactly sure what knife play is (I suppose I can Google it if I were curious enough, but it doesn't interest me enough for that), but I can't think of a possible reason why I would want to see my partner wielding a knife during sex.


----------



## pinkrasputin

MegaTuxRacer said:


> I don't think I possess the level of wanting to be cut with a knife to allow anyone to take a knife to me who isn't a surgeon.


I'm not sure I even want a surgeon to cut me with a knife  I try to avoid that scenario big time. 

The whole pain-mixed-with-pleasure thing doesn't thrill me. I just want pleasure, and lots of it. And I tend to feel more pleasure if I feel secure enough in that my partner won't hurt me.


----------



## Master Mind

pinkrasputin said:


> The whole pain-mixed-with-pleasure thing doesn't thrill me. I just want pleasure, and lots of it.


I agree. To each his or her own, but as far as I'm concerned, pain has no place in sex.


----------



## Drewbie

I don't particularly get off on pain _mixed with_ pleasure as much as I enjoy pain for it's own sake and sex/pleasure that happens to follow pain is really amazing.


----------



## Kore

Fitz Cabbage said:


> Confession: Period sex is a huge turn on for me. There is something about sex and blood that I absolutely crave. I could maybe get into knife play but I don't have steady enough hands to be comfortable cutting someone else and the only person I'd trust taking a knife to me is not someone I want to have sex with.


:shocked: I have a _huge_ fear of knives. My father was stabbed in the stomach when he was 16. His guts came tumbling out, that thought itself is just too much for me to _ever _allow someone to put a knife near me. 

I always seem to be around people in the kitchen that talk with a knife in their hands, flailing it around while gesturing. :dry:


----------



## Master Mind

airotciV said:


> :shocked: I have a _huge_ fear of knives. My father was stabbed in the stomach when he was 16. His guts came tumbling out, that thought itself is just too much for me to _ever _allow someone to put a knife near me.


I recall one moment as a child engaged in a struggle with someone, on the ground, desperately trying to keep a butcher knife from being plunged into my throat. Fortunately someone came along to pull him off of me.

So, yeah, as I said, I can't envision any possible scenario in which I would want to see a partner wielding a knife during sex. :dry:


----------



## Kore

Master Mind said:


> I recall one moment as a child engaged in a struggle with someone, on the ground, desperately trying to keep a butcher knife from being plunged into my throat. Fortunately someone came along to pull him off of me.
> 
> So, yeah, as I said, I can't envision any possible scenario in which I would want to see a partner wielding a knife during sex. :dry:


:shocked: and :sad:


----------



## SilentScream

Fitz Cabbage said:


> I could maybe get into knife play but I don't have steady enough hands to be comfortable cutting someone else and the only person I'd trust taking a knife to me is not someone I want to have sex with.


Knife play - though without blood letting is up there on my list as well. 

Tying her up and running the blade of a knife on her body, digging it in to the point of leaving a mark, but not drawing blood .. however, enough to keep her guessing whether I would do it or not.


----------



## Drewbie

I have the weirdest crush on a person right now. 
I'm very evenly split between wanting to fuck his brains out and wishing we were siblings...

:frustrating:


----------



## Einstein

Drewbie said:


> I have the weirdest crush on a person right now.
> I'm very evenly split between wanting to fuck his brains out and wishing we were siblings...
> 
> :frustrating:


Haha, I know exactly how that feels.


----------



## Kyandigaru

so we've chatted for three days now and I'm fantasizing about fucking him. I never seen a white peen before, I imagine its like an uncooked Italian sausage? Its been almost three months since I had sex and this vagina is singing and old hyme song.


----------



## Sage del Viento

Kyandigaru said:


> so we've chatted for three days now and I'm fantasizing about fucking him. I never seen a white peen before, I imagine its like an uncooked Italian sausage? Its been almost three months since I had sex and this vagina is singing and old hyme song.


Colors vary widely actually, but unless they're albino, it's usually not that white... :laughing:

I don't have anything to really confess at this moment. I just had to respond to this one. Not laughing at you @Kyiandigaru. Just found it a little humorous.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Wanderlust94 said:


> Colors vary widely actually, but unless they're albino, it's usually not that white... :laughing:
> 
> I don't have anything to really confess at this moment. I just had to respond to this one. Not laughing at you @Kyiandigaru. Just found it a little humorous.


I've seen some porn where the white guy's dick was pretty and some where it looked brown (yucky).


----------



## Sage del Viento

Kyandigaru said:


> I've seen some porn where the white guy's dick was pretty and some where it looked brown (yucky).


The problem with white dick, from experience because I'm white, is that when it's too white you can notice every little flaw with it. Not even just size issues but normal discoloration, rough patches, rashes, bumps, bruises, etc. Whatever can be seen by you and your partner. On the other end of the spectrum, if it's too dark, which some can be almost black (very darkish) it can seem quite nasty looking by some women (or men if homosexual).

I also count this as a semi-sexual confession... I guess

EDIT: Also to note, I am not gay myself. When I said experience I meant with my own dick and from when I used to be an internet porn watcher. Obviously even if you watch hetero porn you tend to notice details of both male and female genitalia because they often zoom in.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Wanderlust94 said:


> The problem with white dick, from experience because I'm white, is that when it's too white you can notice every little flaw with it. Not even just size issues but normal discoloration, rough patches, rashes, bumps, bruises, etc. Whatever can be seen by you and your partner. On the other end of the spectrum, if it's too dark, which some can be almost black (very darkish) it can seem quite nasty looking by some women (or men if homosexual).
> 
> I also count this as a semi-sexual confession... I guess


oh...this is called white dick 101. 
I dont think i'd put the dark one in my mouth too soon..LMAO


----------



## RetroVortex

You know. I figured it out. Why I don't watch porn.

Because its the emotion, not the physicality itself which drives me.

I'll admit, certain sex scenes in movies I get really steamed up over, and I think its because it appeals to my imagination.
I have emotional investment in the characters, so their passion on the screen infuences me. 

It might also be why, when I masturbate, I almost always have to imagine the sex. Though I will admit, since my sex drive increased fairly recently, these fantasies are also becoming more vivid and playful. Lots of foreplay involved in it. Really exploring the body. Massaging Breasts, kissing the neck, running my tongue up the chest, squeezing the buttocks, stroking the hair, all very sensual stuff like that.
Hell I will admit, I did a couple of roleplays on omegle a while ago, (women/trolls seemed to enjoy it! XD), getting into typing up this kind of thing.

Man. I guess I must really be craving intimacy at the moment...


----------



## Sage del Viento

Kyandigaru said:


> oh...this is called white dick 101.
> I dont think i'd put the dark one in my mouth too soon..LMAO


You can't hate on a man because of what he has. Although everyone does have their preferences.


@RetroVortex- I envy you can do that! I wish I could exclusively use my imagination. Sometimes I still lapse into internet porn though . I am more into intimacy than downright hit and quit myself. I wouldn't count it out if the woman in question was totally up for a one night stand, but I would prefer a relationship if possible.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Wanderlust94 said:


> You can't hate on a man because of what he has, although everyone does have their preferences.


hell, i've been hated for my weight...so fuck it. We like what we like...


----------



## RetroVortex

Wanderlust94 said:


> @_RetroVortex_- I envy you can do that! I wish I could exclusively use my imagination. Sometimes I still lapse into internet porn though . I am more into intimacy than downright hit and quit myself. I wouldn't count it out if the woman in question was totally up for a one night stand, but I would prefer a relationship if possible.


Heh. If I can imagine entire relationships with people I've only seen or briefly talked to, then a bit of sex isn't anything at all.
(Hell I've had dreams that consisted of entire alternate lives, sometimes without me even being in any of them. My imagination is that whacked out! :laughing


----------



## Seven.Rain.

Okay so this is pretty much the only thread I've read on this forum (I haven't got too into it) that has caught my attention, and I have some things to share. I think this thread kicks ass.

1. I had sex with a girl in a barn loft on garbage bags of clothes. So good. It was in the middle of the night.
2. A girl I used to know took me to the movies. It was dark on the way home so I told her I could drive.. She gave me road head as I drove her car home. Lol and it was a stick shift
3. Me and my girlfriend at the time had friends over one day.. A beautiful girl and another guy.. And Trisha and I go to her bedroom.. She pulls down my pants and starts jerking me off.. I start fingering her.. And they were right outside the door so I was taken aback by how blunt and upfront she was about this.. My mind was racing with excitement and it was like my body was in high exhilaration and I busted all over the wall.. I looked at her and I thought, "I'm gonna make you cum" and told her to lay down. Now, her door didn't have a lock on it so when she layed down on the floor I put my feet up against the door in case they tried coming in.. and then i started eating her out.. Fuck the taste of pussy drives me wild.. our friends were knocking on the door and pushing against it trying to get in, but I held them off until she let out a scream that rushed pleasure all over her.. Her legs start tensing.. Her lower back arched.. She pressed her pussy on my mouth and nose... And euphoric sensations sweeped her body and an ear splitting orgasm erupted through her and she came on my face.... Fuck me. It turns me on thinking about it.

I have a strong desire to fuck my monitor.. I'm gonna do it.


----------



## Kyandigaru

this young ass 21 y/o makes me feel like an old honry lady...can one have casual sex and NOT get emotionally attached? I mean its just sex...21 is definately too young to be in a steady relationship.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Kyandigaru said:


> this young ass 21 y/o makes me feel like an old honry lady...can one have casual sex and NOT get emotionally attached? I mean its just sex...21 is definately too young to be in a steady relationship.


Wish I knew someone like you.


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

Drewbie said:


> I have the weirdest crush on a person right now.
> I'm very evenly split between wanting to fuck his brains out and wishing we were siblings...
> 
> :frustrating:


I know that feeling ^^


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

I'd love to make myself come without touching my penis, just through pure imagination and fantasy.


----------



## Laney

My husband and I hung out with a couple we're friends with and the guys started taking off their clothes and dancing around. I thought it was funny until the husband kept asking me to touch/suck him or sleep with his wife. Then both guys try and get her and I to go to bed together and I just couldn't/wouldn't do it.


----------



## BlueG

Jawz said:


> Edit: People who have issues with knife-play and related imagery need to click here
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this is what I have in mind ... I want to be a lot more descriptive .. but not on this board.
> 
> I do talk a lot more about my BDSM lifestyle on different places though. In my experience, this forum is too vanilla and in some cases even judgmental of people in the d/s lifestyle. Plus it's not the best place for real doms and subs to talk about / share their experiences and fantasies.


What is that? Spyderco? Delica?


----------



## Symphi

I've been feeling exceptionally hot-blooded as of late. There are so many things I want to try... So much closeness and vulnerability and everything...

And I'm going to be thirty before I can try any of it at this rate. It's one of the most frustrating feelings in the world. -_-


----------



## Skum

My crush and I tried dating over the summer but I scrambled to end it cuz I got scared and now we're friends and still talk

I have a tab open with a shirtless picture he took of himself and his workout progress open in one tab, and a n00d of myself on my phone. I am admiring how good we'd look in bed together, from an objective standpoint.

We so fine.


----------



## bromide

Kyandigaru said:


> I never seen a white peen before, I imagine its like an uncooked Italian sausage


I can't stop laughing at the imagery this evokes :laughing:


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

IAmOrangeToday said:


> I'd love to make myself come without touching my penis, just through pure imagination and fantasy.


There's a damn good chance that you have you just happened to be sleeping at the time, does that count?

Many years ago I read about a man that could do just what you said you'd like to be able to. I do not remember who he proved it to but he did and it was factual, wild.


----------



## RetroVortex

I've done it before in my sleep. (it was a very intense dream! XD)

Don't think I could do it at will though.


----------



## SilentScream

On second thought ....


----------



## Ntuitive

Stretch Armstrong said:


> There's a damn good chance that you have you just happened to be sleeping at the time, does that count?
> 
> Many years ago I read about a man that could do just what you said you'd like to be able to. I do not remember who he proved it to but he did and it was factual, wild.


lol. I wish I could do it from imagination too. I somehow managed to do it with my legs though. I did it more than once. I felt cool and unique for developing my own strategy.


----------



## SilentScream

Begin rant: 

I've started following a bunch of d/s blogs on Tumblr .. and I'm noticing a bit of disturbing trend. A lot of new-comers to the d/s lifestyle --- especially the ones that have been made curious about it by 50 shades of grey seems to be tossing themselves into waters that they have found "unsettling". 

What is supposed to be a beautiful power and trust dynamic between a dom and a sub seems to be playing out in ways where I've read submissives describing their experiences as "unsettling", "un-nerving" and "hard to accept" .. These words make it sound like they gave up too much power too soon and are now caught in a spiral of guilt, fear and anxiety. 

For me, it's a huge red-flag when a submissive describes her submission as "unsettling". It's usually described as "safe", and "protected". 

I know, this isn't much of confession ... but in a sense it is. I've started blogging on Tumblr about my d/s relationship and so far achieved a decent following in a couple of days. I've found people on Tumblr both extremely open, as well as knowledgeable and eager for first-hand knowledge and experiences of other couples in d/s relationships. However, there are those who are too new and too green and are throwing themselves at the mercy of both men and women who I just felt were unfit to have submissives. 

There's a lot of curiousity about this lifestyle and I don't mind talking about it - especially if it helps make someone else's venture into d/s a potentially less reckless one. 

/rant


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

IAmOrangeToday said:


> I'd love to make myself come without touching my penis, just through pure imagination and fantasy.


Ever have a wet dream?


----------



## Brian1

This is more pornographic, ESTP and type 7 porn. As an ESTP, I loathe boredom. Okay, so I'm working as a staff volunteer for the reelection of Obama/Biden, and I'm doing voter registration. This is the most boring job on the face of the planet,people just walk past you. What made the job less boring, was looking at women in short shorts and fast sporty cars. There were lots of Mustangs, Porsche, corvettes, I saw a jaguar, a new VW Bug convertible. Between the women and the cars, I really didn't mind it when people refused to register to vote from my clipboard.

A lot of nice ass I might add.Really thought, you looking at women,while trying to gain trust for people to register to vote, there were moments when I said, turnaway you're trying to get people reelected and hopefully some references so I can get another job, now is not the time to be thinking sex....but their's so hot. Really a painful dilemma for me.


----------



## SilentScream

In case anyone's wondering ... that is indeed the BDSM symbol in my signature. I read about it recently, and I love what it signifies:



> To the insider, however, the Emblem is full of meaning.
> 
> The three divisions represent the various threesomes of BDSM. First of all, the three divisions of BDSM itself: B&D, D&S, and S&M. Secondly, the three-way creed of BDSM behavior: Safe, Sane, and Consensual. Thirdly, the three divisions of our community: Tops, Bottoms, and Switches.
> 
> 
> It is this third symbolism that gives meaning to the holes in each unit. Since BDSM is at the very least a play style and at its greatest a love style, the holes represent the incompleteness of any individual within the BDSM context. However “together” and “whole” individuals may be, there remains a void within them that can only be filled by a complimentary other. BDSM cannot be done alone.
> 
> 
> The resemblance to a three-way variation on the Yin-Yang symbol is not accidental. As the curved outline of Yin and Yang represent the hazy border between where one ends and the other begins, so do the curved borders here represent the indistinct divisions between B&D, D&S, and S&M.
> 
> 
> The all-embracing circle, of course, represents the overlying unity of it all and the oneness of a community that protects its own.


Love it.


----------



## User

This is my jizz face


----------



## Brian1

So, I don't do this anymore, but back when I was viewing porn on a regular basis, I checked out some BSDM, and at the end of each video, the two people involved would smile for the camera, and talk about how it's fun and they had a good time. I'm assuming, they're to convey the message no one was hurt doing this. Am I getting that right? Is there a reason they do that? You sound like an expert in this....



Jawz said:


> Begin rant:
> 
> I've started following a bunch of d/s blogs on Tumblr .. and I'm noticing a bit of disturbing trend. A lot of new-comers to the d/s lifestyle --- especially the ones that have been made curious about it by 50 shades of grey seems to be tossing themselves into waters that they have found "unsettling".
> 
> What is supposed to be a beautiful power and trust dynamic between a dom and a sub seems to be playing out in ways where I've read submissives describing their experiences as "unsettling", "un-nerving" and "hard to accept" .. These words make it sound like they gave up too much power too soon and are now caught in a spiral of guilt, fear and anxiety.
> 
> For me, it's a huge red-flag when a submissive describes her submission as "unsettling". It's usually described as "safe", and "protected".
> 
> I know, this isn't much of confession ... but in a sense it is. I've started blogging on Tumblr about my d/s relationship and so far achieved a decent following in a couple of days. I've found people on Tumblr both extremely open, as well as knowledgeable and eager for first-hand knowledge and experiences of other couples in d/s relationships. However, there are those who are too new and too green and are throwing themselves at the mercy of both men and women who I just felt were unfit to have submissives.
> 
> There's a lot of curiousity about this lifestyle and I don't mind talking about it - especially if it helps make someone else's venture into d/s a potentially less reckless one.
> 
> /rant


----------



## SilentScream

Brian1 said:


> So, I don't do this anymore, but back when I was viewing porn on a regular basis, I checked out some BSDM, and at the end of each video, the two people involved would smile for the camera, and talk about how it's fun and they had a good time. I'm assuming, they're to convey the message no one was hurt doing this. Am I getting that right? Is there a reason they do that? You sound like an expert in this....


There are all kinds of BDSM flicks out there on the Internet. Trust me when I say this, there is BDSM porn out there where the submissive does not like the experience and could be doing it for reasons other than receiving pleasure from it. As a dominant, you learn to pick up cues and signals that indicate that a submissive has been pushed over her limits without her explicit consent. Many of them resign themselves to the experience and just let go completely [which is still exploitation of their bodies]. 

In good BDSM videos where the top is in control as well as the bottom, you'll notice that the top will get close to the bottom and they'll whisper to each other. If you notice that happening, then it's a good sign because it indicates that the top is asking the bottom's permission to continue. In a real bondage flick, there is a merging between acting and actually experiencing. The bondage session is called a 'scene' for this reason. They're both acting and enjoying the experience ... there are cues to picking up on this. You won't ever actually get to see this in a bondage video, but there are safe words that a model is allowed to scream out so that particular scene can end. 

However, there definitely is bondage porn out there that is very "real" in the sense that the submissive/bottom is NOT enjoying the experience and she's going through with it for whatever reason. Whenever I've come across porn where I've picked up even the remotest hint that the submissive is really not enjoying it, I've stopped watching. 

Lastly, one of the main bondage production sites out there has started doing interviews at the end because there was a time [about half a decade ago] when the main rigger of this site was condemned for pushing / forcing submissives over agreed upon limits and ignoring their safe words. That site was reported to have started taking on women who were completely new to the BDSM world without discussing their limits previously and exploiting them. There are no real confirmed reports of this, but many of the site's models got their voices heard and that site was shut down. I don't think there were any charges pressed ... but the site was taken off and moved out of the States into a country that had more lax laws. 

The owner of that same site has apparently changed his ways since and now includes an interview. From what I can tell, the submissives on his site are now real submissives in the sense that many of them really do enjoy the experiences. Another way to tell this is that many bondage models go back to the same site for repeat experiences - chances are that if a model really doesn't enjoy her experience, chances are that she wouldn't go back for more. 

That said, I avoid amateur bondage videos like the plague - because almost all of them seem to be right on the border of the dividing line between consensual and non-consensual BDSM.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

That stuff is too technical... not enough sensual intimacy :laughing:


----------



## Madam

Lately when I have two professors talking at the same seminar at the same time, I can't avoid imagining them undress each other and have gay sex. No idea whether this qualifies as a sexual confession. But they should totally do that. All of them!


----------



## Kyandigaru

a fuck buddy shouldn't be that hard to have... If we wan't "meet up" on a certain day then why are we even trying? Fuck it...


----------



## unINFalliPle

Is it odd to be attracted to someone you wouldn't actually see yourself with?

For example, I have a weird crush on my mail man. Apparently, he's a fireman too or so my neighbor says. I have a thing for firemen. This mail man helped me push my car out in the winter. We've talked. My dog drives him crazy. I think he's scared of her. He wears sunglasses a lot. He does have nice eyes. I don't even know why I'm attracted to him. He's probably too old for me. 

If someone initially seems attractive then has a shitty personality, they're no longer attractive and vice versa. I think that's pretty cool. 

Sexual confession..  My partner and I were once stopped and told off by a cop. Even so, we decided to take and continue our business elsewhere. Heehee. And I may be judged and that's not a lot of information. But, yes, I've got stories.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Kyandigaru said:


> a fuck buddy shouldn't be that hard to have... If we wan't "meet up" on a certain day then why are we even trying? Fuck it...


Depends on the situation. Is it a regular meetup on a specific day? When one or the other is in the mood? When you are both in the mood? What's the boundaries of the relationship?


----------



## Kyandigaru

Yardiff Bey said:


> Depends on the situation. Is it a regular meetup on a specific day? When one or the other is in the mood? When you are both in the mood? What's the boundaries of the relationship?


fucking, when we're horny and more fucking.... 

my thing is, he knew how far we are and still acted like it was an option. then acts like he can't make it. i dont have time for games, if its just fucken, then let's do it. no bullshit.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Kyandigaru said:


> fucking, when we're horny and more fucking....
> 
> my thing is, he knew how far we are and still acted like it was an option. then acts like he can't make it. i dont have time for games, if its just fucken, then let's do it. no bullshit.


And if you're feeling sick, are on your period, or have met another hot guy you're interested in?


----------



## Kyandigaru

Yardiff Bey said:


> And if you're feeling sick, are on your period, or have met another hot guy you're interested in?


why would i want to fuck on a period? are you joking or being serious...


----------



## Drewbie

I had a sex dream about my zucchini last night. It's always odd when that happens because he's one of the few people I actively don't want to have sex with. It was really, really odd. I kind of want to tell him about it but that's so awkward whenever he tells me about sex dreams he has about me and I'd rather avoid that. :laughing:


another confession (because I just did it to my zucchini): I really like getting a person turned on out of their mind, then talking to them about things that nosedives them into a sex repulsed state, and then talking them up to ridiculously turned on again. Soooo amusing and more than a bit of a turn on.


----------



## William I am

My confession? I want to live in a mixed-gender free-love house.

Also, I wish everyone had both male and female genitalia.


----------



## Penguin

there are times when I really wonder if walking up to a girl and just asking her to have a casual sexual relationship with me might work. #itwouldbeawesome.


----------



## Particulate

Penguin said:


> there are times when I really wonder if walking up to a girl and just asking her to have a casual sexual relationship with me might work. #itwouldbeawesome.


It is.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

I-I s-seen myself n-naked once. *blush*


----------



## aconite

When I was 15, I had some experiences with a guy who was 25 at the time. I told my friends about it... and they were mildly disgusted. One of them told me "wait until you're 25, you'll see how wrong that was".

Well, right now I'm 25 and I still don't think there was anything wrong about it... quite the contrary, if I met an attractive 15-year-old, I'd hit it.

edit: to clarify things, 15 year old people are legal where I live, PLEASE DON'T BAN ME.


----------



## Particulate

aconite said:


> When I was 15, I had some experiences with a guy who was 25 at the time. I told my friends about it... and they were mildly disgusted. One of them told me "wait until you're 25, you'll see how wrong that was".
> 
> Well, right now I'm 25 and I still don't think there was anything wrong about it... quite the contrary, if I met an attractive 15-year-old, I'd hit it.
> 
> edit: to clarify things, 15 year old people are legal where I live, PLEASE DON'T BAN ME.


Laws of consent aside you actually bring up an interesting point.

Most people that I know lost their virginity between 14 and 16 which is generally considered young and in the US at least is below the age of consent. But no one ended up labeled as a sex offender because none of it was malicious, predatory, or even reported. In hindsight though, that age is right when I can recall most girls I know becoming really attractive and most guys I know starting to look like actual men. You cant base laws on how people look though so it's a complicated issue in the US at least.

So I can certainly imagine how while your friends at the time may have been put off by it, if the situation was reversed and there was no chance of legal backlash I'd imagine many people would at least pause to consider it.


----------



## aconite

Particulate said:


> Most people that I know lost their virginity between 14 and 16 which is generally considered young and in the US at least is below the age of consent. But no one ended up labeled as a sex offender because none of it was malicious, predatory, or even reported. In hindsight though, that age is right when I can recall most girls I know becoming really attractive and most guys I know starting to look like actual men. You cant base laws on how people look though so it's a complicated issue in the US at least.


As I said, the age of consent is lower where I live, but I know people who had their first sexual experiences earlier. It's a muddy issue, since an arbitrary border doesn't take into account that people grow and mature at different rates. Anyway, as long as both parties consent, and pre-pubescent children aren't abused, I have no problem with that.

Nevertheless, I wouldn't agree to having sex with someone below the age of consent, even if they looked older.



Particulate said:


> So I can certainly imagine how while your friends at the time may have been put off by it, if the situation was reversed and there was no chance of legal backlash I'd imagine many people would at least pause to consider it.


Exactly.


----------



## knittigan

I like to be spanked. My partner also likes to spank me, as it were, but he has a hard time getting himself into the right head space to do it the way I like it because there is a part of his brain that insistently tells him that hitting his girlfriend is wrong under any and all circumstances. This is mildly disappointing to me, but it's never really bothered me that much and I would never push him into doing something that made him feel uncomfortable. So basically, I take what he's willing to give me and leave it at that.

Last weekend we were sitting on his bed, kind of just playing around with each other, and I was pretending to be a contrary little snot and eventually he got so "mad" at me that he flipped me over and spanked me so hard that I could still feel it the next day. This before he ripped my clothes off and enthusiastically made love to me really, really hard. I enjoyed our little shenanigans immensely but what I enjoyed the most was seeing him so unhinged and uninhibited. I look forward to seeing him like that again very soon roud:

Also, one of my favourite things in the world is the way his whole body seizes and quivers when I flick my tongue against the underside of his cock during oral sex.


----------



## Agent Blackout

knittigan said:


> I like to be spanked. My partner also likes to spank me, as it were, but he has a hard time getting himself into the right head space to do it the way I like it because there is a part of his brain that insistently tells him that hitting his girlfriend is wrong under any and all circumstances. This is mildly disappointing to me, but it's never really bothered me that much and I would never push him into doing something that made him feel uncomfortable. So basically, I take what he's willing to give me and leave it at that.
> 
> Last weekend we were sitting on his bed, kind of just playing around with each other, and I was pretending to be a contrary little snot and eventually he got so "mad" at me that he flipped me over and spanked me so hard that I could still feel it the next day. This before he ripped my clothes off and enthusiastically made love to me really, really hard. I enjoyed our little shenanigans immensely but what I enjoyed the most was seeing him so unhinged and uninhibited. I look forward to seeing him like that again very soon roud:
> 
> *(transition)*
> 
> Also, one of my favourite things in the world is the way his whole body seizes and quivers when I flick my tongue against the underside of his cock during oral sex.


Awesome transition bro  haha


----------



## Master Mind

Agent Blackout said:


> Awesome transition bro  haha


"Bro?"



Um...she's a woman. Unless "bro" is a general catch-all term now.


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

Kyandigaru said:


> @_LyricalWhip_
> 
> It was just me talking and voicing an opinion, that seemed to piss off a few men on here, for whatever damn reason.
> maybe they have been told the same? I dunno, but next time I'm qouted/ mentioned about my perference. Me will no respond. :/


 NAH don't take it hard k? ,,,er wait,,, yes DO take it REALLY hard :-- thats awsome! But instead consider that you may have encouraged a thousand men by your post. Your post communicating that men should be more sexually aggressive, especially with you, needs no apology. As well your post may point out that some could be a bit more keen to being a little "better" than firm. But ohhhh boy,,,with some gals a man could get into trouble real quick for attempting with poor timing what comes natural/preferred for another. Keep it up,,,er wait,,,oh you know what I mean Me thinks opinions are needed yours too. Keep up the good work it sounds fabulous!


----------



## sparkles

I confess that while I have gotten great pleasure from g spot stimulation I don't think I have had a full-on g spot orgasm. My partner hasn't said a word but I can tell he is trying to fix that.


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

I forgot to include the quotes from those posting about the under aged,,sorry about that.

Uhh, like 30 years ago I knew a man that went to PRISON for a couple years for having sex with a 15 year old, he was 20 at the time. She admitted to having sex when a jealous "friend" of hers that wanted him for herself got mad and told her mother! The young lady confessed to having sex with him and that it was mutual and that is wan't a bad experience. Mother pushed the man into effin PRISON after full blown rape charges were faught down a bit and forced the daughter to admit it despite ANY reasons. Mother in this case made this poor girl a victim she really did in my opinion and every person I knew felt the same, poor girl, poor guy. She was just being vindictive as well as a host of all kinds of abusive behaviors because,,,well SHE FELT that her daughter's life was ruined forever for having pre-marrital sex. I used to wish it'd been me because the young woman was just a knockout and I was 16 and wouldn't have lost 2 friends over the deal, what a stupid memory. But maybe Mom was right? maybe telling this young woman that she was permanently altered now was the right thing to do? NOPE! didn't believe it then and I still don't today. Why did I think of this? Oh yeah,, Better Watch Your Ass for Any Mom that controls her daughter! I hate this memory did I say that yet?


----------



## Master Mind

If I'm 20, I can think of zero reason I would have any interest in a 15 year old, let alone any sexual interest. When I was _15_ I didn't have any interest in 15 year olds. They were incredibly immature to me.


----------



## aconite

Stretch Armstrong said:


> Uhh, like 30 years ago I knew a man that went to PRISON for a couple years for having sex with a 15 year old, he was 20 at the time. She admitted to having sex when a jealous "friend" of hers that wanted him for herself got mad and told her mother! The young lady confessed to having sex with him and that it was mutual and that is wan't a bad experience. Mother pushed the man into effin PRISON after full blown rape charges were faught down a bit and forced the daughter to admit it despite ANY reasons. Mother in this case made this poor girl a victim she really did in my opinion and every person I knew felt the same, poor girl, poor guy. She was just being vindictive as well as a host of all kinds of abusive behaviors because,,,well SHE FELT that her daughter's life was ruined forever for having pre-marrital sex. I used to wish it'd been me because the young woman was just a knockout and I was 16 and wouldn't have lost 2 friends over the deal, what a stupid memory. But maybe Mom was right? maybe telling this young woman that she was permanently altered now was the right thing to do? NOPE! didn't believe it then and I still don't today. Why did I think of this? Oh yeah,, Better Watch Your Ass for Any Mom that controls her daughter! I hate this memory did I say that yet?


Wow, that seriously sucks. Why do people demonize sex so much, anyway? It's a wonderful experience. I can't imagine why would premarital sex ruin anyone's life:/


----------



## geekofalltrades

A couple evenings ago, the young woman (college age; I live in a college town, so most of us are, myself included) in the 3rd story apartment across from mine was wandering around her room topless. I actually stopped and watched from my window for a bit until she wandered out of sight; I had no idea voyeurism could be so thrilling. It also really highlights how sexually frustrated I've been lately. :crazy:


----------



## knittigan

geekofalltrades said:


> A couple evenings ago, the young woman (college age; I live in a college town, so most of us are, myself included) in the 3rd story apartment across from mine was wandering around her room topless. I actually stopped and watched from my window for a bit until she wandered out of sight; I had no idea voyeurism could be so thrilling. It also really highlights how sexually frustrated I've been lately. :crazy:


Maybe she finds the exhibitionism of being topless equally thrilling :wink:

I say this because the main demographic where I live is students and I routinely have my blinds open when I'm in various stages of undress because I find the possibility of someone watching quite, er... thrilling :laughing:


----------



## Particulate

knittigan said:


> Maybe she finds the exhibitionism of being topless equally thrilling :wink:
> 
> I say this because the main demographic where I live is students and I routinely have my blinds open when I'm in various stages of undress because I find the possibility of someone watching quite, er... thrilling :laughing:



When I'm traveling for work and playing host of modeling staff to present my works I generally leave curtains to whatever hotel room I'm working out of wide open. If it makes them uncomfortable then they're not cut out to work for me as I make everything from wedding dresses to lingerie. And it happens that a considerable amount of my sexual partners were at one time contracted as models.

I don't really bother at home because I live in the middle of nowhere and it doesn't matter. I'm so far separated from anyone else that it's a common happening to have people chilling on my patio naked in between sizings and fittings just enjoying the sun.


----------



## RetroVortex

knittigan said:


> Also, one of my favourite things in the world is the way his whole body seizes and quivers when I flick my tongue against the underside of his cock during oral sex.


My body's seizing and quivering, and I'm only just reading it! :laughing:


----------



## koalaroo

I lost my virginity while watching Pirates of the Caribbean on TV.


----------



## koalaroo

knittigan said:


> Also, one of my favourite things in the world is the way his whole body seizes and quivers when I flick my tongue against the underside of his cock during oral sex.


Is it bad that I get a thrill out of doing stuff like that during oral sex? :blushed:


----------



## knittigan

koalaroo said:


> Is it bad that I get a thrill out of doing stuff like that during oral sex? :blushed:


No, because I do as well and I am very, very good :wink: Innocence by association. My logic is immaculate :wink:


----------



## koalaroo

knittigan said:


> No, because I do as well and I am very, very good :wink: Innocence by association. My logic is immaculate :wink:


What I like is how tensed and gaspy he gets when I lick from the scrotum to the frenulum. I guess I torture him in my own little way.


----------



## knittigan

koalaroo said:


> What I like is how tensed and gaspy he gets when I lick from the scrotum to the frenulum. I guess I torture him in my own little way.


But it's so much fun. It's even better when they expect you to do it and then you hold back. I'm such a sadist :laughing:


----------



## koalaroo

knittigan said:


> But it's so much fun. It's even better when they expect you to do it and then you hold back. I'm such a sadist :laughing:


He didn't like me sucking on his balls, though, even though he requested it. Apparently they're very, very, very sensitive.


----------



## knittigan

koalaroo said:


> He didn't like me sucking on his balls, though, even though he requested it. Apparently they're very, very, very sensitive.


I've heard that before from different people. I'm glad that my general testicle-awkwardness (seriously, they baffle me. I just cup and stroke them awkwardly) has always prevented me from diving in over-enthusiastically and hurting somebody.


----------



## koalaroo

knittigan said:


> I've heard that before from different people. I'm glad that my general testicle-awkwardness (seriously, they baffle me. I just cup and stroke them awkwardly) has always prevented me from diving in over-enthusiastically and hurting somebody.


He said something like, "It hurts and tickles."

His request, but it didn't work out. He seems to like the fondling/cupping of them that I do with my hand, though.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> *Now that just sounds.... good. *
> 
> Usually people get scared when I say I'm into knife play but I* don't mean to actually cut them or for them to cut me* (though the latter is alright) - *I just like the feel of the point and the adrenaline.*


I can relate ;-) I use my stainless steel knife on a daily basis to slice and dice my large red delicious approved by the state of Michigan apple. As I clean it obsessively over and over again, moving and rubbing it deeply, shaving away all of its imperfections, I can't help to imagine my lover as a lusty hot blooded submissive who seeks my mind, my soul, my Dominance in everyday life! After I cut out all the seeds in the perfect way to form the perfect shape, I stare and gaze at this beautiful sight as I am slowly turning it and then- Devour it quickly! The cold crisp sensations of the apple against my lips, the crushed pieces between my teeth and its juices flowing down my mouth sends my mind to high levels of ecstasy, as my soul is lusting for another and for my true Dominant nature to reveal itself ;-P

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## JoanCrawford

Confession time! I have stolen a guys underwear before...


----------



## SilentScream

knittigan said:


> Last weekend we were sitting on his bed, kind of just playing around with each other, and I was pretending to be a contrary little snot and eventually he got so "mad" at me that he flipped me over and spanked me so hard that I could still feel it the next day. This before he ripped my clothes off and enthusiastically made love to me really, really hard. I enjoyed our little shenanigans immensely but what I enjoyed the most was seeing him so unhinged and uninhibited. I look forward to seeing him like that again very soon roud:


Sounds like a bit of a closet dom actually. He needs more healthy encouragement


----------



## SilentScream

JoanCrawford said:


> Confession time! I have stolen a guys underwear before...


That sounds like a half-hearted confession to me. I bet there's more that happened afterwards


----------



## JoanCrawford

"That sounds like a half-hearted confession to me. I bet there's more that happened afterwards " 

...yes. I am too insecure to share it. D:


----------



## Kyandigaru

i want sexxxxxx but I dont wanna settle and fall for the fuck buddy...FML!


----------



## koalaroo

I may be a lamb in the kitchen, but I'm a tiger in the bedroom.

Rawr.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

WOLFsanctuary said:


> I can relate ;-) I use my stainless steel knife on a daily basis to slice and dice my large red delicious approved by the state of Michigan apple. As I clean it obsessively over and over again, moving and rubbing it deeply, shaving away all of its imperfections, I can't help to imagine my lover as a lusty hot blooded submissive who seeks my mind, my soul, my Dominance in everyday life! After I cut out all the seeds in the perfect way to form the perfect shape, I stare and gaze at this beautiful sight as I am slowly turning it and then- Devour it quickly! The cold crisp sensations of the apple against my lips, the crushed pieces between my teeth and its juices flowing down my mouth sends my mind to high levels of ecstasy, as my soul is lusting for another and for my true Dominant nature to reveal itself ;-P
> 
> By 4w3 SX/SP


Aha. I just watched American Psycho and I can't help but to form a very odd picture to this. Nice apple.


----------



## Brian1

Not really a sexual moment...more of an awkward moment. So it was my birthday yesterday...on the 27th. As people who get older and are want to do, we celebrated the birthday last week. The buskers on the street. One was playing the violin to Fleetwood Mac. Not just any Mac song too, but Second Hand News, which if you don't know has the line "When times go bad 
When times go rough/ Won't you lay me down in tall grass /And let me do my stuff." It was hysterical. Walking down the streets of Georgetown and hearing a violinist look all professional, playing to a dirty song.


----------



## bromide

koalaroo said:


> *I may be a lamb in the kitchen*, but I'm a tiger in the bedroom.
> 
> Rawr.


You mean... chopped up on a plate with mint yogurt sauce? D:


My confession: I have really enjoyed the last couple pages with people talking about sucking cock. That is one of my favourite things to do for the reactions that you get from a lover. If you want to see someone at their most vulnerable, go down on them. :kitteh:


----------



## knittigan

bromide:2974803 said:


> My confession: I have really enjoyed the last couple pages with people talking about sucking cock. That is one of my favourite things to do for the reactions that you get from a lover. If you want to see someone at their most vulnerable, go down on them. :kitteh:


You're welcome roud:

I agree completely. It's very sexy. I find vulnerability weirdly arousing in and of itself, but there is literally nothing sexier to me than making someone writhe around in that wonderful sort of pleasurable agony, hearing that shaky/breathy gasp. It doesn't hurt that is also feeds my already over-inflated ego, either :wink:


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

koalaroo said:


> Is it bad that I get a thrill out of doing stuff like that during oral sex? :blushed:


Um...no.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Confession: Hearing my boyfriend talk to me in a language I don't know is incredibly, *unbearably *hot. We were on the phone, and I don't know what got into me.. but my face got so flushed, and all I wanted was to just pounce on him. I never would've thought I had a thing for languages, we have plenty of foreign students at my university and it doesn't do anything to me.. but his voice (<3) and his tone.. I need to stop thinking about it :blushed:


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

Kyandigaru said:


> i want sexxxxxx but I dont wanna settle and fall for *the fuck buddy*...FML!


And what's your problem again ;-)

HOT picture by the way ;-p

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Kyandigaru

someone asked me why do you joke about blow jobs? You must really love it!

Obviously...


----------



## AstralSoldier

Confession Time: Fuck, these lights are hot... I'm gonna just say it...I'm going in, and EVERYBODY duck!! This one is kinda rough:laughing:

One time I was walking downtown in my city, and up comes this fitness instructor...(gotta admit I was pretty turned the FUCK on roud he came up to me, (he was 38 and I was 20 at the time) and he started stroking my body, at first I wanted to BLAST the bastard in the face, and I sent him a death glare from the frozen parts of HELL, but he said 'ouch' and backed off a little, but then he persisted and introduced himself, threw me some lines, and an proposition: I considered taking him up on his proposition which was going to a local sex shop, and holding up in a booth, and screwing...it was disgusting, it was in public, and I was TURNED ON BY IT!!!!! GOD!!!! lmao He was relatively good looking, So we did it, afterwards he passed me his number, and this happened on FATHER'S DAY!!!! When I went home I felt like a dog with his tail in between his legs, but I knew I had to just put it behind me because I had to prepare for the family dinner for my dad...I got my shit together, went home, told him happy fathers day, all the while wondering if I should've wished my 'friend' the same....2 dads in 1 day...nutz...lol


----------



## Yardiff Bey

knittigan said:


> I like to be spanked. My partner also likes to spank me, as it were, but he has a hard time getting himself into the right head space to do it the way I like it because there is a part of his brain that insistently tells him that hitting his girlfriend is wrong under any and all circumstances. This is mildly disappointing to me, but it's never really bothered me that much and I would never push him into doing something that made him feel uncomfortable. So basically, I take what he's willing to give me and leave it at that.
> 
> Last weekend we were sitting on his bed, kind of just playing around with each other, and I was pretending to be a contrary little snot and eventually he got so "mad" at me that he flipped me over and spanked me so hard that I could still feel it the next day. This before he ripped my clothes off and enthusiastically made love to me really, really hard. I enjoyed our little shenanigans immensely but what I enjoyed the most was seeing him so unhinged and uninhibited. I look forward to seeing him like that again very soon roud:


I thought that ALL girls liked to be spanked, at least a bit.

You have released the caveman - enjoy!

Edit: For the girls talking about oral sex, try the Viennese Oyster.


----------



## Nucky

Okay, this was extremely difficult for me to confess, so please be respectful if you feel inclined to respond.

I have sexual fantasies in which thin girls gain hundreds of pounds in seconds. In my fantasies, the girls are never in any kind of pain. Part of my fantasy is that they somehow end up loving the weight gain that they are receiving; there is nothing sadistic about it and they suffer no health consequences from it. In fact, after the night during which I am fantasizing about this stuff, in my mind the girls who are part of my fantasy return to normal as if nothing ever happened, to repeat the same kind of fattening process and acceptance thereof another day. As far as this stuff is concerned, what happens on one night's fantasies stays in one night's fantasies.

I have never had a relationship with anyone in my life. If I ever DID end up in a relationship with someone, I'm honestly have no idea how I would handle breaking this fetish to her. In the real world, I think that women of all shapes and sizes can be beautiful; it depends on the package. The very last thing I want is to force anything on anybody, or to push for someone to even fantasize about something that they are clearly uncomfortable with.

I always have fantasies about internet models and such whom I do not know; if I know the person, I cannot bring myself to fantasize about them in this way. It just feels wrong somehow.

I am not looking for any kind of advice about this, I just feel a need to get this out somewhere.


----------



## Penguin

I find that I really enjoyed banging this chick in the hot tub the other night that I didnt even know. Damn it was passionate...I might have to try hooking up with random people more often.


----------



## Kyandigaru

i am so...honry...Having sex once, wont even cure this wanting vagina...*sigh*


----------



## pinkrasputin

Yardiff Bey said:


> Edit: For the girls talking about oral sex, try the Viennese Oyster.


Why? Because you think their guys like to have their ankles wrapped behind their head?


----------



## Rinori

Kyandigaru said:


> i am so...honry...Having sex once, wont even cure this wanting vagina...*sigh*


My sexual confession is I am always turned on by your posts.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

pinkrasputin said:


> Why? Because you think their guys like to have their ankles wrapped behind their head?


Because I sometimes find regular 69 position a little confining. Especially when a woman grinds down onto my face as she cums.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Yardiff Bey said:


> Because I sometimes find regular 69 position a little confining. Especially when a woman grinds down onto my face as she cums.


69's lame.


----------



## Penguin

pinkrasputin said:


> 69's lame.


69 for me is that thing I did once to say I did it but cmon...its not even fun, especially if you're with someone who will do whatever.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Rinori said:


> My sexual confession is I am always turned on by your posts.


I'm oozing sextual tention that's why. I'm prey in the man's jungle...lurking around to be eaten...._Literally..._


----------



## pinkrasputin

Kyandigaru said:


> I'm prey in the man's jungle...lurking around to be eaten...._Literally..._


Literally? :shocked:


----------



## Penguin

well that escalated quickly. I lold.


----------



## Rinori

Kyandigaru said:


> I'm oozing sextual tention that's why. I'm prey in the man's jungle...lurking around to be eaten...._Literally..._


And you did it again without fail. oh a guy can only wish:tongue:


----------



## William I am

Yardiff Bey said:


> Because I sometimes find regular 69 position a little confining. Especially when a woman grinds down onto my face as she cums.


There's nothing better than that mid-orgasm grinding on my face. Nothing better. Especially when I can feel the moans more than feel them. I love being able to drive each other almost to the edge over and over, and it's easiest in 69.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Rinori said:


> And you did it again without fail. oh a guy can only wish:tongue:


lmao....


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

William I am said:


> *There's nothing better than that mid-orgasm grinding on my face.* Nothing better. Especially when I can feel the moans more than feel them. I love being able to drive each other almost to the edge over and over, and it's easiest in 69.


Agreed ;-) Yummy ;-P

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## sparkles

knittigan said:


> This is my confession, too. Shy and awkward? Even better :kitteh:


Yes ma'am. Shy, awkward, stiff, quiet. And then he gets chatty *with you*. Le sigh.


----------



## knittigan

m73m95 said:


> How does that work? Shy and awkward guy won't ever ask you out...so how do you hook up with them?
> 
> 
> And...where do you live? :wink:


Infiltrate shy and awkward guy's force field, endear myself to him, get him to trust me... make him feel comfortable around me, like he can tell me anything. Be, be aggressive.

In Canada where my boyfriend also lives.



sparkles said:


> Yes ma'am. *Shy, awkward, stiff, quiet.* And then he gets chatty *with you*. Le sigh.


I know. So dreamy <3


----------



## Penguin

knittigan said:


> where my boyfriend also lives.


BOOM shut down. I laffed. sorry hahahaha


----------



## m73m95

knittigan said:


> Infiltrate shy and awkward guy's force field, endear myself to him, get him to trust me... make him feel comfortable around me, like he can tell me anything. Be, be aggressive.
> 
> *In Canada where my boyfriend also lives*.


No worries, eh'. 

I'll bring a case of Molson and a VHS tape of "Slap Shot" to distract him.... :happy:


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

sparkles said:


> I loooooove shy guys :kitteh:


Where do I find people like you, or similar to you?


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

sparkles said:


> Yes ma'am. Shy, awkward, stiff, quiet. And then he gets chatty *with you*. Le sigh.


Where do things like this happen?! This is totally me!


----------



## sparkles

Premium G said:


> Where do I find people like you, or similar to you?


LOL I was just googling "high maintenance" - about myself - you sure you want to? :angry: :tongue:

Just watch for the girl who gets easily distracted by shiny objects. I used to be like knittigan as the aggressor but these days I just chill and act really really approachable. Then I wait.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

sparkles said:


> LOL I was just googling "high maintenance" - about myself - you sure you want to? :angry: :tongue:
> 
> Just watch for the girl who gets easily distracted by shiny objects. I used to be like knittigan as the aggressor but these days I just chill and act really really approachable. Then I wait.


Well, there need to be more awesome ladies like you and knittigan out there for timid, shy folk like me... just sayin :crazy:


----------



## Masked_Fragments

sparkles said:


> I loooooove shy guys :kitteh:


I... uh... More people like you could brighten any similar guy's day.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

sparkles said:


> Yes ma'am. Shy, awkward, stiff, quiet. And then he gets chatty *with you*. Le sigh.





knittigan said:


> I know. So dreamy <3


ISTJ-lovers. *amused*

One of my naughtier girlfriends - who was into wild sex - used to be quite surprised at what would come out of me. She reckoned that I looked as if butter wouldn't melt in my mouth...


----------



## bromide

knittigan said:


> This is my confession, too. Shy and awkward? Even better :kitteh:


Yusss. I don't know what it is about shy, awkward guys but I find it incredibly appealing. Maybe it's the fact that they seem more genuine, there's none of the smooth talking bs that makes me immediately put my guard up, and getting to know them is like slowly unwrapping a present. Also it is just extremely adorable.


----------



## Master Mind

Master Mind said:


> sparkles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider that women will often "take the lead" anyway - only it happens with subtlety. When I want sex, I am the one who initiates but I do so through flirtations, tender touches, a certain look... actions that I know will overpower the man and make him attack me.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have studies on proceptive behavior by women that shows that often we think that men initiate sexual encounters, but oftentimes it's actually the woman who initiates it, and the behavior we recognize as the man taking the initiative is actually in _response_ to the woman. I'll post some of it when I get back tonight.
Click to expand...

 It is widely believed that men are the initiators in sexual encounters and that women are sexually reluctant, hesitant, or coy (Bell, 1966, p. 102; Bernard, 1981, esp. pp. 469-472; Jensen, 1980, p. 1,733; Korman & Leslie, 1982; LaPlante, McCormick, & Brannigan, 1980; Mead, 1949, pp. 290-292; Tennov, 1979). Men, it is believed, initiate sexual encounters both formally, by asking the woman for a date, and informally, by pressing her for sexual intimacy. According to this view, the woman restrains the man’s sexual ardor as part of her sexual gatekeeping function (Ehrmann, 1959; Gagnon & Simon, 1973; Komarovsky, 1976; Peplau, Rubin, & Hill, 1976, 1977).

*[*p. 456*]* However, evidence from animal sex research requires that we rethink the woman’s role in sexual encounters. In an important theoretical paper, Beach (1976) used the term _proceptivity_ to refer to behavior patterns performed by a female to solicit the male sexually, to arouse him, or to elicit his attempts to copulate with her. Beach’s conclusion that proceptivity is extremely common in female mammals has received widespread support, and proceptivity is now a part of the standard lexicon of animal sex research (Baum, 1983). As applied to human behavior, we define proceptivity to refer to any behavior pattern a woman employs to express interest to a man, to arouse him sexually, or to maintain her sociosexual interaction with him. Women’s proceptivity is, then, part of a chain of events that constitutes the transition from presexual to sexual behaviors.

Despite beliefs about feminine sociosexual reluctance, there is evidence that human females proceptively initiate sexual encounters (e.g., flirtations and pickups) as well as make sexual overtures in already existing social relationships with men (e.g., on dates). Direct evidence that women can be highly proceptive was obtained by Perper (1985) and Perper and Fox (1980) during participant-observations in singles bars. They stressed that women often initiate and escalate sexual encounters by approaching men, touching them, or by other verbal and nonverbal actions. Jones (1982) independently confirmed these observations. Furthermore, women can describe their proceptive strategies in explicit detail. Remoff (1980, 1984) concluded from interviews that women possess extensive repertoires for expressing sexual interest in men. These strategies ranged from brief, nonverbal cues to detailed, long-range plans that led to marriage. Jesser (1978) and McCormick (1979) stated that college women report using as many as 10 different verbal and nonverbal strategies for expressing proceptive interest in men. Finally, some men recognize and appreciate women’s proceptive overtures (Hite, 1981, p. 1,119; Tennov, 1979, p. 214).

A contradiction therefore seems to exist between the belief that women are sexually reluctant and recent research evidence that women can be highly proceptive. We examined this contradiction, first, by collecting written evidence from U.S. and Canadian women for the existence of proceptivity and, second, by testing for relationships between proceptivity and sexual conservatism
(Timothy Perper and David L. Weis, “Proceptive and Rejective Strategies of U.S. and Canadian College Women.” _The Journal of Sex Research_, Vol. 23, No. 4 [Nov., 1987], pp. 455-56)


Proceptive strategies identified were:


I. Environmental/Situational Strategies
These are a group of closely related themes pertaining to social and physical setting and ambience. They were mentioned relatively infrequently individually but were quite common when grouped into one category […].
1. Dress. The woman mentions dressing in what she describes as sexually arousing or seductive ways.
2. Drink. The woman will offer the man a drink, like a glass of wine.
3. Invite. The woman will invite the man someplace private, like her apartment or room.
4. Romantic Ambience. The woman states that she will try to establish a relaxed, romantic, and intimate setting.
5. Music or Dance. The woman says that she and the man will listen to romantic music and/or dance with each other.

II. Verbal Strategies
1. Sexy Romantic Talk. The essayist says that she and the man will talk about sex or about sexual/romantic feelings. No essayist said that she would tell the man that she loved him.
2. Conversation. The essayist mentions conversing about _non_sexual topics (e.g., skiing).
3. Compliments. The woman says she will compliment the man’s physical, intellectual, or emotional characteristics.
*[*p. 463*]* 4. Laugh. Several essayists explicitly mentioned that laughing would signal their interest to the man.
5. Ask. The essayist _explicitly_ states that she would ask the man to engage in sexual activity (sometimes intercourse) with her. These are forthright verbal requests. A Canadian essayist wrote, “If he takes me home without mentioning the idea of having sex at all and I feel I really want to I’d say something like ‘I’d love to stay with you tonight.’ ”

III. Nonverbal Stategies.
1. Eye Contact. The essayist mentions looking, glancing, or gazing lovingly. A U.S. essayist wrote, “A held glance says ‘Hey, I like you.’ ”
2. Move Closer. The woman says that she will snuggle up to the man, cuddle with him, or move physically closer to him.
3. Touch. The woman says she will touch the man, e.g., hold hands, offer a backrub, caress his hair, or offer to “read his palm.”
4. Kiss. The essayist mentions kissing, which ranged from “friendly” through passionate.

IV. Contingency Strategies
In these themes, the woman begins proceptively and then comments about the man’s response and her subsequent behavior. These themes thus integrate individual proceptive acts into larger interactive and contingent sequences.
1. Woman Starts, Man Responds. The essayist first describes how she actively tries to let the man know that she is interested in him and then says how he will or should respond. A U.S. essayist said, “I’d try to snuggle up to him or lean against him because then he’d put his arm around me.” The clause starting with “because” is diagnostic of this theme.
2. Recalcitrant Male. The woman describes the male who “does not get the hint” or says that men need encouragement or are shy.
3. If-Then. This theme appears when the woman says what she would do with a Recalcitrant Male to cause him to respond to her. Typically, this theme appears in a strikingly logical and analytical “if-then” format, like a flowchart or a decision tree. […]
4. If No, Then Stop. The woman says that if the man does not get the hint, then she will stop, draw back, or “calm down.”
5. If No, Then Hope. Several women mentioned hoping that the man would catch on after his initial failure to respond to her signals.
*[*p. 464*]* 6. Evaluation and Caution. The woman says that she will evaluate the man’s reactions to her behavior in order to determine what to do next.
7. Woman Gentle. The essayist says that she will be reassuring, gentle, or subtle in order not to frighten or upset the man. A U.S. essayist wrote, “Being very gentle and careful would be the way I would try to have sex with him.”
8. Woman Has Warm Feelings for Man. The woman says that she will tell the man that she likes him, cares for him, or otherwise has warm feelings for him.

V. Masculine Sexual Initiative Themes
Some essayists said that the man should or would initiate the interaction. The following two themes differ in when the man takes the sexual initiative.
1. Man Takes Over. The essayist _explicitly_ states that following her proceptive overture(s), the man should actively take the lead. A U.S. essayist wrote, “I’d be very free in my manner and very affectionate, hoping he’d catch on, then take over from there.”
2. Male Leadership. The essayist states that she will not influence the man, because it is his place to lead her or because he would know she is interested. A U.S. essayist wrote, “I suppose I just expect men to make the first move.”

VI. Nonproceptive Themes Without Masculine Sexual Assertion
1. Happens Naturally. The woman says that a sexual interaction will occur spontaneously or naturally.
2. Do Nothing. The woman says that she would do nothing at all to influence the man sexually, yet does not say that he will be the initiator or that sexual involvement will occur spontaneously.
(Timothy Perper and David L. Weis, “Proceptive and Rejective Strategies of U.S. and Canadian College Women.” _The Journal of Sex Research_, Vol. 23, No. 4 [Nov., 1987], pp. 462-64)


Perper and Weis said that the “four most frequently mentioned proceptive strategies involved talking, environmental/situational signalling, touching, and kissing,” and “[o]f the contingency themes, the three most frequent were Woman Starts, Man Responds; Evaluation and Caution; and Recalcitrant Male” (Timothy Perper and David L. Weis, “Proceptive and Rejective Strategies of U.S. and Canadian College Women.” _The Journal of Sex Research_, Vol. 23, No. 4 [Nov., 1987], p. 465). Only 12% of the essayists said that the man should start the interaction.


“The results cause us to reject completely the idea that only liberal women describe proceptive strategies or behavior patterns or that only such women believe it is their prerogative to influence men sexually. Although popular and scholarly opinion may say that women behave hesitantly and reluctantly with men, the data obtained here flatly contradict the belief that women invariably defer to, or rely on, men to initiate sexual encounters” (Timothy Perper and David L. Weis, “Proceptive and Rejective Strategies of U.S. and Canadian College Women.” _The Journal of Sex Research_, Vol. 23, No. 4 [Nov., 1987], p. 475).


Overall, the data strongly indicate that proceptive strategies are a real, not artifactual, component of women’s sexuality. The proceptivity of these and other women therefore requires reconceptualizing male-female sexual relationships. It is no longer adequate simply to say men push for sexual intimacy and women hesitate. The following comments concern some of the many aspects of proceptive and rejective strategies that warrant attention in such a revised perspective.

*[*p. 475*]* Proceptivity involves an ongoing exchange of sexual signals and stimuli between the male and female (Beach, 1976; McClintock, 1983). Applied to human behavior, this perspective implies that proceptivity is part of an interactive process in which proceptive signals are sent, interpreted, and either reciprocated, ignored, or rebuffed by the man. The woman’s choice of strategy should then depend not only on whether or not she is sexually interested in him but also on how she interprets his behavior. Proceptive and rejective behavior then represent complex, situation-specific strategies for evaluating the man’s interest and for balancing sexual interest against sexual hesitation.

Script theory, a form of symbolic interactionism (Lauer & Handel, 1977; Stryker, 1977), provides a valuable language for discussing these sorts of interactive sexual strategies (Gagnon & Simon, 1973; Gecas & Libby, 1976; Laws & Schwartz, 1977). By sexual “script,” we mean a complex cognitive organization of beliefs and values pertaining to sexuality (Weis, 1983; Weis & Slosnerick, 1981).

In the proceptive script, the woman sees herself as actively initiating a sexual encounter through verbal and nonverbal signals (Givens, 1978; Perper, 1985) that terminates in one of two ways. In one, the man “gets the hint” and “takes it from there.” The initiative has passed to the man, and, as Reiss puts it (1981, p. 276), he now starts to “stage direct” their interaction toward sexual intercourse. In the second, the man does not respond to her overtures, and she eventually ceases signalling. Thus, these women envision the sexual encounter beginning proceptively and, if successful, ending with the man responding to her interest with his own sexual initiative.

In this interpretation, we adopt the essayists’ own view that proceptive behavior is sexual, rather than being “merely social,” as might be thought by a casual observer of the dating couple. *The essayists’ perspective forces us to see the beginning of a sexual interaction not in the man’s first overt sexual act (e.g., he touches her breasts) but in the prior proceptive interaction between the man and the woman. In the proceptive script, the woman sees his action as a response to her behavior, not as self-initiated by him and him alone.*
(Timothy Perper and David L. Weis, “Proceptive and Rejective Strategies of U.S. and Canadian College Women.” _The Journal of Sex Research_, Vol. 23, No. 4 [Nov., 1987], pp. 474-75)


----------



## Falling Leaves

Sex takes two to tango, it's not just a man pounding away at a bag of flesh.

I think our perception that women are sexually restrained comes from our false view of pre-sexual revolution society; women were ladies, and hence were expected to conduct themselves as such. Apparently, it was the advent of contraception and mini-skirts which gave women the strength to be so sexually liberated 

We also have such a strong cognitive dissociance about sexuality in modern culture: The media is saturated with images of women in heavily sexualised positions, sometimes unrealistically so, and yet any attempt to approach the matter of sex in a level and mature fashion has people putting their hands over their ears and going "lalalalalalalalalalalala" (hence our woeful lack of decent sexual education in schools).


----------



## pinkrasputin

m73m95 said:


> Thank you for waiting until October to post that...


Why? Is October Banana Cream Pie Month or something? Wouldn't Pumpkin pie be more appropriate? It's just that banana cream pie is way creamier. And when we walked into this fine dining establishment my boyfriend said to me, "They make an incredible banana cream pie here. I want to taste it off of your body." So regardless of the month, it was really impromptu. Lol.


----------



## Master Mind

pinkrasputin said:


> Why? Is October Banana Cream Pie Month or something?


He means that he can now masturbate to the idea.


----------



## Penguin

my confession for today? this guy is going to fucking POUND someone this weekend, not sure who, but its happening, and I like going raw dog people.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Penguin said:


> my confession for today? this guy is going to fucking POUND someone this weekend, not sure who, but its happening, and I like going raw dog people.


Fucking A! I hope so too, as I am going to Florida for family vacation. Hopefully I can rid myself of this V-curse and raw dog a lucky lady as well... after all, I dont think I've ever bought condoms! She will get all of my love flow. Anyone gonna be in Florida next week, looking for fun, let me know...


----------



## Penguin

Premium G said:


> Fucking A! I hope so too, as I am going to Florida for family vacation. Hopefully I can rid myself of this V-curse and raw dog a lucky lady as well... after all, I dont think I've ever bought condoms! She will get all of my love flow. Anyone gonna be in Florida next week, looking for fun, let me know...


a bit of advice, never ever ever ever ever ever ever tell a random girl you want to sleep with that you A: dont have condoms B: youre a virgin C: use the term love flow D: alcohol is your friend, go to pretty much any bar and just look for the girl with daddy issues if you really wanna pop that man cherry.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Penguin said:


> a bit of advice, never ever ever ever ever ever ever tell a random girl you want to sleep with that you A: dont have condoms B: youre a virgin C: use the term love flow D: alcohol is your friend, go to pretty much any bar and just look for the girl with daddy issues if you really wanna pop that man cherry.


Things I know, but am thankful someone at least reminded me without thinking I am being a tool, or immature, etc... Again Thank You.


----------



## bromide

Congratulations on your impending STDs, morons.


----------



## Penguin

bromide said:


> Congratulations on your impending STDs, morons.


let me find something for you real quick. Chances are if you've had more than one partner you have an STD. Also I don't take kindly to being called a moron. Most STDs are completely harmless, and being a guy, the chances of me contracting one are MUCH lower than that of a female. That being said men can only contract a few harmful stds and the chances of contracting them in my demographic are much lower than in other demographics. I could hit you with more facts if you like, or you could just google it. Either way this is supposed to be a non judgmental thread.


----------



## bromide

Men can contract lots of STDs, just because a woman is more likely to walk away with an STD from unprotected sex than you is absolutely terrible reasoning for having unprotected casual sex. It's like saying, "I am less likely to be eaten by a shark when swimming in shark infested waters because I don't have any cuts". Here is a site that details the likelihood of you, a man, getting an STD from unprotected casual sex. 

Keep in mind that I am absolutely indifferent to whether you personally catch anything from HPV to HIV, but I don't mind saying something is stupid when I see it. This is the internet after all, if you brag about blatantly stupid behavior on a public forum, you shouldn't expect any less.


----------



## Penguin

bromide said:


> Men can contract lots of STDs, just because a woman is more likely to walk away with an STD from unprotected sex than you is absolutely terrible reasoning for having unprotected casual sex. It's like saying, "I am less likely to be eaten by a shark in shark when swimming in shark infested waters because I don't have any cuts". Here is a site that details the likelihood of you, a man, getting an STD from unprotected casual sex.
> 
> Keep in mind that I am absolutely indifferent to whether you personally catch anything from HPV to HIV, but I don't mind saying something is stupid when I see it. This is the internet after all, if you brag about blatantly stupid behavior on a public forum, you shouldn't expect any less.


Wasn't bragging but thanks for derailing this thread! Let me remind you idgaf what you think but I would prefer you keep it to yourself or at least start another thread about std awareness because I know what I'm doing and it turns out its a free country. Also, if you must know I don't have any stds and have had sex with only 2 women in my entire life. Besides have you considered why someone like myself might want to hook up with someone casually? nope you haven't. I won't break this down into an examination of your psyche because once again idgaf just keep your judgment to yourself and I'll do the same.


----------



## Out0fAmmo

Penguin said:


> ... because I know what I'm doing


Famous last words :laughing:

I agree with @bromide. Don't be a fool, wrap your tool.


----------



## sparkles

It is one thing to go bareback in a monogamous relationship with someone you trust. It is another thing entirely to go bareback with strangers. I don't care what rationalizations you use - that is dangerous and rather dumb.


----------



## Kyandigaru

ugh....

the next time I have a sex dream, I am going to hump the very next person I see....
too bad I take public transpertation...


----------



## William I am

Penguin said:


> men can only contract a few harmful stds.


Lies


Penguin said:


> Chances are if you've had more than one partner you have an STD.


More Lies


Penguin said:


> Most STDs are completely harmless


Bollocks



Penguin said:


> and being a guy, the chances of me contracting one are MUCH lower than that of a female.


And wrong.

Those are all popular myths. A lot of STDs can be contracted asymptomatically, but they're still harmful and can cause men and women to lose fertility - these include Gonorrhea (or chlamydia, I don't remember which of the two) and Syphilis (though not many people catch that in the states). Herpes and Warts may also be asymptomatic for years.


----------



## Penguin

William I am said:


> Lies
> 
> More Lies
> 
> Bollocks
> 
> 
> And wrong.
> 
> Those are all popular myths. A lot of STDs can be contracted asymptomatically, but they're still harmful and can cause men and women to lose fertility - these include Gonorrhea (or chlamydia, I don't remember which of the two) and Syphilis (though not many people catch that in the states). Herpes and Warts may also be asymptomatic for years.


actually none of that was false and all of it has been proven medically they are NOT myths. I think something like 75% of sexually active people have some form of herpes even though they may go their entire life not knowing it. PROVE me wrong instead of just calling me a lair.


----------



## TrialByFire

I think if your stupid enough to catch a STD, then you deserve said STD... just saying


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

TrialByFire said:


> I think if your stupid enough to catch a STD, then you deserve said STD... just saying


Speaking of, I must rant on the designer of those tiny, circular toilet seats...

Whoever invented these awful things must not have realized some people have penises. I hate having to tuck my junk in just to drop the kids off at the pool, just to avoid my third leg coming into contact with a goddam toilet seat. This needs to be fixed.

Carry on.


----------



## William I am

Penguin said:


> actually none of that was false and all of it has been proven medically they are NOT myths. I think something like 75% of sexually active people have some form of herpes even though they may go their entire life not knowing it. PROVE me wrong instead of just calling me a lair.


If you make a claim with no supporting evidence, it's pretty easy to dismiss it with no evidence. Most of them are myths - women are more susceptible on a case by case basis to certain STD's, not always. The partner(s) make more difference in the likelihood of infection than the susceptibility to a few STD's.


----------



## Sage del Viento

Well I vented about this earlier on the INFP forum, but I figure they tire of hearing all my sexual hang ups so I'm just going to drop in and confess this...

I'm 18 and still a virgin. I can't have sex with a woman unless I can appreciate the whole package. Physical/Mental/Emotional. etc. Yet for some reason I still have a high sex drive and it constantly comes into conflict with feelings of guilt. I absolutely hate it. Even my own mother seriously said I should go get laid to get over my sexual hang ups. I would have laughed if it wasn't such a sad occurence.

I've said my bit. Back to the STD conversation.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Wanderlust94 said:


> Well I vented about this earlier on the INFP forum, but I figure they tire of hearing all my sexual hang ups so I'm just going to drop in and confess this...
> 
> I'm 18 and still a virgin. I can't have sex with a woman unless I can appreciate the whole package. Physical/Mental/Emotional. etc. Yet for some reason I still have a high sex drive and it constantly comes into conflict with feelings of guilt. I absolutely hate it. Even my own mother seriously said I should go get laid to get over my sexual hang ups. I would have laughed if it wasn't such a sad occurence.
> 
> I've said my bit. Back to the STD conversation.


You are still young, and I know that piece is annoying to hear. I am 23, and just finished college, still with my V-curse. Though I am currently attempting to take it with a new light, I deeply understand your frustration. At least your mom talks with you about it. My parents never even gave me "the talk".


----------



## Master Mind

Premium G said:


> My parents never even gave me "the talk."


My parents never so much as _said the word_ "sex" until I was 21. They tried to keep any knowledge of its existence away from us, as some parents attempt to do. ("Attempt" because this is never successful.)


----------



## Sage del Viento

Premium G said:


> You are still young, and I know that piece is annoying to hear. I am 23, and just finished college, still with my V-curse. Though I am currently attempting to take it with a new light, I deeply understand your frustration. At least your mom talks with you about it. My parents never even gave me "the talk".


Nah. It's not annoying to hear. It just seems that a big part of high school was the whole dating scene and I missed out. I don't know if it will come back and bite me in the ass if I get with someone that knows a bit about what they're doing and I don't have a clue.


----------



## Sage del Viento

Double post.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Wanderlust94 said:


> Nah. It's not annoying to hear. It just seems that a big part of high school was the whole dating scene and I missed out. I don't know if it will come back and bite me in the ass if I get with someone that knows a bit about what they're doing and I don't have a clue.


Well, from my experience last night... If you are hard on yourself (BAHA, HARD ON!), I would not recommend drinking and philosophizing about if it will bite you. The less you worry about it and focus on giving your flow, the better the experience will be for the both (or more? :shocked of you, regardless of how good it was for you or her. Whoever is the lucky lady I give my v-curse to, I know I will be imagining that the physical environment around me will become the music video from Snoop Dogg's Sensual Seduction. late 80's/ early 90's camera film style... Hazy, trippy cosmic stars and sexy UFO scenes... If I just imagine that, I know that she will be getting quite a treat from me, even if it's for less than a minute! :laughing:


----------



## Penguin

William I am said:


> If you make a claim with no supporting evidence, it's pretty easy to dismiss it with no evidence. Most of them are myths - women are more susceptible on a case by case basis to certain STD's, not always. The partner(s) make more difference in the likelihood of infection than the susceptibility to a few STD's.


someone else posted a link to everything I said and it was factually accurate, you called me out, now support your claims or gtfo. Internet know it alls are so effing annoying.


----------



## m73m95

pinkrasputin said:


> Why? Is October Banana Cream Pie Month or something? Wouldn't Pumpkin pie be more appropriate? It's just that banana cream pie is way creamier. And when we walked into this fine dining establishment my boyfriend said to me, "They make an incredible banana cream pie here. I want to taste it off of your body." So regardless of the month, it was really impromptu. Lol.





Master Mind said:


> He means that he can now masturbate to the idea.


LMAO...

Indeed, that was the implication. :wink:


----------



## William I am

Penguin said:


> someone else posted a link to everything I said and it was factually accurate, you called me out, now support your claims or gtfo. Internet know it alls are so effing annoying.


The link supports only the claim that women are more susceptible to certain STD's. I stand by the rest of what I said.


----------



## Master Mind

bromide said:


> Apparently male kegels are the same as female, you use the same muscles that you'd use to stop the flow of urine.


Yes, this is it exactly.


----------



## Kyandigaru

m73m95 said:


> Hova know what he talking about! ^


i guess, not a fan of rap. I just knew this song...lmao


----------



## Penguin

StaceofBass said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!! I'm speaking as a medical professional and all your bogus myths are making me crack up. The fact that you call them medical facts is even funnier.
> 
> Allow me to set you straight on a few things.
> 
> If someone has had sex with more than one partner, it does not mean they have an STD by any means. Ever heard the phrase "don't be a fool, wrap your tool"? Yeah, condoms are a great invention. Use 'em!  There's only about a 1% chance (or less) that a condom will break. To raw-dog a woman just because "it feels better" is quite selfish unless you're trying to get her pregnant.
> 
> Actually there's many STDs out there that are NOT harmless. Syphilis is one...it can ultimately affect your nervous system and lead to dementia. How would you like having that at a young age? And ever heard of HIV and AIDS?  Also the Herpes that you mention that 75% of people have is ORAL herpes and is technically not classified as an STD until it's GENITAL herpes. How does it feel to be wrong? xD
> 
> One more thing I really want to bring up to you...HPV is mostly asymptomatic in men so men typically don't know they have it until they transmit it to their female partner. Your partner will not be thanking you if you give her HPV and she ends up with Cervical Cancer! I can't reiterate it enough. Don't be a fool, wrap your tool!


condoms are 95% effective, there are some harmful stds I never said there weren't and the 75% includes both because it is an std. You are the tool here, but continue on thinking you know everything!


----------



## Particulate

Last night I had sex in public again

This is the first time I got a citation for it though. 

Feels awkward, man


----------



## William I am

Particulate said:


> Last night I had sex in public again
> 
> This is the first time I got a citation for it though.
> 
> Feels awkward, man


 Would it be rude to ask for details?


----------



## Particulate

William I am said:


> Would it be rude to ask for details?


It was at the end of the Bassnectar show here in St. Louis and coming out of it I wanted to continue to adventure and started messing around with a friend of mine a stones throw outside the concert venue. So we got caught, it was awkward, and went somewhere else to continue.

I'm still trying to piece everything together from last night.


----------



## StaceofBass

Penguin said:


> condoms are 95% effective, there are some harmful stds I never said there weren't and the 75% includes both because it is an std. You are the tool here, but continue on thinking you know everything!


Brah, I paid to go to Med School. Tell me where you learned all your knowledge. Please say it was online... XD


----------



## xXDominoXx

bromide said:


> Congratulations on your impending STDs, morons.


Too true.

And if I hear "raw dog" one more time, I'm calling a vet to have the offender put down.


----------



## Penguin

StaceofBass said:


> Brah, I paid to go to Med School. Tell me where you learned all your knowledge. Please say it was online... XD


you got ripped off then because you don't know shit. I'm emt certified, at least I was a few years ago not sure how often I have to renew that. Either way enjoy my ignore list with every other person who can't debate factually.


----------



## William I am

StaceofBass said:


> Brah, I paid to go to Med School. Tell me where you learned all your knowledge. Please say it was online... XD


I could kiss you.... Brah.


----------



## m73m95

Penguin said:


> you got ripped off then because you don't know shit. I'm emt certified, at least I was a few years ago not sure how often I have to renew that. Either way enjoy my ignore list with every other person who can't debate factually.


With 70 posts, you already have a "list" of people on ignore? 

I'm not sure its the other posters that have a problem....


----------



## Penguin

m73m95 said:


> With 70 posts, you already have a "list" of people on ignore?
> 
> I'm not sure its the other posters that have a problem....


nah he/she is the first one on it, but as with any other internet board there are plenty of unlikable ass hats out there. You seem to be itching for the #2 spot!


----------



## lifeisanillusion

OMG there is this pregnant woman at work and holy fuck is she sexy! I love her bulging belly and I think her tits are getting bigger. I would love to have her nurse me. Her face seems to have a nice glow as well.


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

I see but one confession on a couple pages. You don't have to be right , you just have to confess

Um ,, so here's another one. To argue with her can and usually does turn me on. Better not say anything mean or intend to hurt me though. The pulling of her hair with my fingers having been run through and right next to her scalp,,ohhh,,yeah. Just the natural odor of her scalp with a fistful of her hair is about as much of a turn on as I have ever known while making clear to her that she's going to be "taken". Yeah,,, that does it to her but good and her voice that follows,,,her pleasure moans,,,, I'm lost in her power, she's so powerful. Wow, takes me so far away from any other thing I could have been thinking of. Makes me want to see her now! GRRRR


----------



## Particulate

Penguin said:


> let me find something for you real quick. Chances are if you've had more than one partner you have an STD. Also I don't take kindly to being called a moron. Most STDs are completely harmless, and being a guy, the chances of me contracting one are MUCH lower than that of a female. That being said men can only contract a few harmful stds and the chances of contracting them in my demographic are much lower than in other demographics. I could hit you with more facts if you like, or you could just google it. Either way this is supposed to be a non judgmental thread.


I'm not sure I trust the opinion of anyone that suggests others use Google for medical knowledge. I actually had to click back over a few pages to see how this whole exchange actually went down and holy shit man, get it together. 



Premium G said:


> Fucking A! I hope so too, as I am going to Florida for family vacation. Hopefully I can rid myself of this V-curse and raw dog a lucky lady as well... after all, I dont think I've ever bought condoms! She will get all of my love flow. Anyone gonna be in Florida next week, looking for fun, let me know...


What's wrong with you?

1) Never raw-dog strangers
2) Go buy condoms... they're not expensive
3) Don't pick up chicks on a family vacation. I tried that once and never, ever again.


----------



## Particulate

lifeisanillusion said:


> OMG there is this pregnant woman at work and holy fuck is she sexy! I love her bulging belly and I think her tits are getting bigger. I would love to have her nurse me. Her face seems to have a nice glow as well.


For a while I was involved with a girl that due to a hormonal imbalance had a habit of lactating and generating breastmilk. Breastmilk is delicious. Moreso than that it is an incredible surreal experience to have sex with someone while nursing them as well. To be at the same time in a dominant, aggressive role as you please them and in a submissive mindset as they allow you to feed. It creates an almost zen atmosphere... both partners giving and receiving in their own ways.


----------



## m73m95

lifeisanillusion said:


> OMG there is this pregnant woman at work and holy fuck is she sexy! I love her bulging belly and I think her tits are getting bigger. I would love to have her nurse me. Her face seems to have a nice glow as well.


Yes! I love pregnant women too....and, pretty much, for the same reasons you do. 



Particulate said:


> Breastmilk is delicious.


Yes. Yes it is. :happy:


----------



## lhebakshyla

I have no idea what to post here. Okay, maybe this will cut it...

When I was 14, my mother walked in on me having sex with the girl who lived next door. It was kinda dorky, but I felt really embarrassed afterwards... She was 17 at that time. I think my Mom told her Mom what she had found out. We never had sex after that... 

Until very recently that is.


----------



## Brian1

Well it was another night of just when I'm about to get to bed, my next door neighbors start making some love. This time I heard more of the guy, but I heard a lot of the girl too. I got up to silence my clock which was loud, then I went back to bed, and listened with both my ears. The wall between us is paper thin. Some of the best sounds I've ever heard. It was 3:18 am when this started going down. The last time it was 5:00 am.


----------



## Sage del Viento

So I went to watch over the house of one of my mother's friends. I'm done being a pervert at this house but while watching it I've ...

1. Found the vibrator that belongs to the owner of the house. Was curious and messed around with it. Didn't stick it anywhere, but the vibrations that it gave through my shorts were quite nice. The toy was clean before any of y'all freak out.

2. The daughter who is away at college, that has actually been a friend of mine in the past and even crushed on me at one point, well I was curious and checked her room out. She left out one of her thongs and bra. She's a C cup. Which she does have a lovely pair of large and perky breasts. I didn't do anything else but look to satisfy curiosity more than anything.

3. I found the porn stash of the eldest son and masturbated to it. Not really anything special except for masturbating in another person's house.

4. I have walked around naked in the house after using their shower. Not really a sexual thing, but just being so intimate in another person's house.

Like I said, I'm done. Curiosity has been satisfied. Self control is being implemented and I won't mess with their privacy anymore. I really wish I didn't reject the daughter though. She's my age and had a crush for awhile on me. I was too dumb to realize. I'm not saying that just because she has large breasts either. I do like her personality. Maybe when she comes home from her college one weekend, I'll see if she wants to spend some time and catch up since we lost touch when we went seperate ways due to different high school schedules.

I also want to add that I swear I'm respectful towards other's privacy. This is the only exception since I know these people really well and grew up together with the daughter so I had a curiosity to how much she developed over high school. I also regret never asking her out.


----------



## sparkles

William I am said:


> May I one up you?
> I did that a few times at my old IT job - and one time (my boss and I were fighting) "caught" me. He knew I was in the bathroom and yelled at me through the closed window to stop wanking it. He was just harassing me though - this was just before I got fired for challenging his authority when he tried to charge and old man for a new hard drive when we installed a used drive.


hahaha that's awesome


----------



## Calvaire

Today one of my regular customers came in,who is usually in a hoodie this time he had a t-shirt on and his arms were just gloriously beautiful,I became Instantly wet and of course was trying to remain cool like I didn't just notice that he is physically appealing and was thinking about how badly I wanted to be fucked.

I haven't had sex in three years,and at this point I would love to just be fucked primally,I don't even need to be spoken to just rip my clothes off and fuck me then leave me be.


----------



## William I am

@Calvaire - may I point out how erotic it is to hear about something like that? It's so arousing to hear about people getting wet (or just turned on) when I would have no way of knowing about it.


----------



## William I am

sparkles said:


> hahaha that's awesome


I forgot to mention - I made sure I finished up, and when I left (this all happened just before closing time) I told my boss he just thinks other people wank it in the bathroom because he does


----------



## RetroVortex

Ok. I'll admit it. One of the reasons I want to slim down a bit is because I'd love to be able to cosplay.

At the moment, I think I could only pull off Wario. (Which could work I guess. I'd have to get some dungarees and a lot of coins and practice my Wario voice... XD)


----------



## knittigan

The fact that my boyfriend initiates conversations with others about meaningful consent and sexual assault law makes me want to fuck his brains out.


----------



## Particulate

I still don't know if I like the term "confession" because it just implies so much guilt and secrecy which just doesn't sit well with me. I mean... I don't post every single one of my sexual exploits in detail on facebook, I have a sense of basic human decency but I'm still pretty open about everything.

Regardless

I haven't done much in general because my foundation is getting repaired. The lower level of my house doesn't completely extend under the upper level because my house is built into a hill so I can still be at home and sleep in my own bed but I've had a construction crew at here all day and into the evening since monday and I've been trying to take an active interest in what they're doing. It's my house after all, I'd like to know how they're fixing things. Still managed to fool around with a few of my main partners though so it hasn't been a complete loss.

I'm finding I like casual hook-ups. For all I've invested personally and even financially into restraints and apparatus and other things the allure of casual fun is still enticing. There's just something relaxing about straining against someone while you're both still half dressed. Not trying to impress each other, not trying to be meaningful, just trying to get off together. Brief sticky fumblings motivated by nothing more than the reptilian need for release.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Particulate said:


> There's just something relaxing about straining against someone while you're both still half dressed. Not trying to impress each other, not trying to be meaningful, just trying to get off together. Brief sticky fumblings motivated by nothing more than the reptilian need for release.


Seriously you should go into porn. You have a gift.


----------



## pinkrasputin

knittigan said:


> The fact that my boyfriend initiates conversations with others about meaningful consent and sexual assault law makes me want to fuck his brains out.


What does he do for a living? I want to fuck my boyfriend each morning because he leaves in a suit, extra starched shirt and a tie each morning. He also leaves to save the world and the oppressed.


----------



## Particulate

pinkrasputin said:


> You have a gift.


What do you mean?


----------



## pinkrasputin

Particulate said:


> What do you mean?


Omg... You don't have my crazy Ne I figure. I don't have the reserve to translate tonight. I quoted the relevant text.


----------



## knittigan

pinkrasputin said:


> What does he do for a living? I want to fuck my boyfriend each morning because he leaves in a suit, extra starched shirt and a tie each morning. He also leaves to save the world and the oppressed.


Heh, although I'd love it if this were his job, this is just what he does in his free time because it's important to him (which is almost equally as attractive to me). He's an engineer, for the record, though.


----------



## Symphi

I often feel guilty because my boyfriend is far more experienced that I am when it comes to sex. Yet here he is with me: a voluntary virgin with a couple of confidence issues. :x

Yet, I also get incredibly hot thinking about that fact that he has withheld himself from the full act for my sake. It gets better because I know he's not getting off anywhere else... He has to be able to keep up with my "sexy-times compromise" which means "I'm going to pounce on your handsome self and we're probably going to make a mess."

Garbled up that "confession" a little with all my contraindicating feelings, haha.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Physical/sexual attraction (and emotional, though I don't have much experience with that) comes much more easily and naturally to me with women. I actually am not very attracted to men physically - unless I'm already connected to them on an emotional & mental level.

Part of me wants to over-analyze this, and try to find out exactly why I feel this way and what it says about my sexuality. The other part wants to just let it be. Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## Penguin

I have skype friends that I masturbate with


----------



## m73m95

Penguin said:


> I have skype friends that I masturbate with


There is something oddly satisfying about masturbating to/for/with someone on a webcam... 

I've only had the chance to do it a few times. I wish I had more opportunities to do it.


----------



## Penguin

m73m95 said:


> There is something oddly satisfying about masturbating to/for/with someone on a webcam...
> 
> I've only had the chance to do it a few times. I wish I had more opportunities do it.


Not gonna lie its pretty great, the only bad part is if someone starts to think its a relationship and not just for fun.


----------



## William I am

Penguin said:


> I have skype friends that I masturbate with


How'd you set that up?


----------



## Drewbie

Sometimes I wish I were exclusively attracted to women. Men, why are you so attractive when your personalities are so often incompatible with mine?


----------



## Penguin

Drewbie said:


> Sometimes I wish I were exclusively attracted to women. Men, why are you so attractive when your personalities are so often incompatible with mine?


Because we give zero fucks (figuratively of course)


----------



## Particulate

downsowf said:


> The place I went to is a bar pretty much exactly like the bar from the movie Roadhouse with Patrick Swayze- except no fighting.


Sounds lame as fuck. The only reason to go to a dive bar is if you know the bartender or to watch people beat the shit out of each other.


----------



## Penguin

can I just say that whole friends with benefits movie only works if you're ashton kutcher.


----------



## All in Twilight

Ramysa said:


> What kinda dress?? Send pics!! Send pics!!!












I was thinking of this kinda dress when I am taking you out next coming weekend. I promise that I'll wear heels and lipstick to match.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

I have the hots for my damn dance-teacher. >_< Messing with the teacher is never a good idea. *sigh* Even though she's given a few indications of interest...fuck, she's a dream to dance with...and moves goddamn sexy when she wants to dance that way...

ARGH! X_X Wasn't helped by slow-dancing with her tonight. V_V

Oh, something else: every time I see this thread saying "Sticky - Sexual Confession Time" it makes me laugh. Yes, very hot and sticky stuff from all of us to the world... XD


----------



## All in Twilight

Diphenhydramine said:


> i havent had sex in a really fucking long time so reading this thread makes me sad


Then I would suggest that you try having sex again. Sex can be a lotta fun, especially if there is another person involved.
Normally I masturbate until the ceiling comes down so why not have someone else do the job for you I thought one day. And it happened and many ceilings stayed where they were.


----------



## Ramysa

Usernamefoundyeyme said:


> I was thinking of this kinda dress when I am taking you out next coming weekend. I promise that I'll wear heels and lipstick to match.



Hahahahahah!!! Great taste! What abt panties? Hope u ain't gonna wear any. U would spoil everything!


----------



## All in Twilight

Ramysa said:


> Hahahahahah!!! Great taste! What abt panties? Hope u ain't gonna wear any. U would spoil everything!


No panties!!??? You're so pushy....


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Ramysa said:


> Hahahahahah!!! Great taste! What abt panties? Hope u ain't gonna wear any. U would spoil everything!





Usernamefoundyeyme said:


> No panties!!??? You're so pushy....


She knows what she likes. ;-)


----------



## All in Twilight

Yardiff Bey said:


> She knows what she likes. ;-)


Yes, isn't she something? Pretty and charming, now that is just deadly....for me that is.


----------



## Ramysa

Usernamefoundyeyme said:


> No panties!!??? You're so pushy....


I know!!  .Don't worry , u're in good hands


----------



## Madam

Sexual confessions, eh... What is there to confess? Sometimes I just feel like an oversexed animal. Even today in a matter of 3 hours I had sex with my course mate in 20 different ways. 

Or was it all just a fantasy during a long, boring lecture? 

Anyhow... I wish I knew how to lure women in my bed. And keep them there.


----------



## All in Twilight

Ramysa said:


> I know!!  .Don't worry , u're in good hands


You just wanna nick my panties with those hands so you can wear them yourself. I have more faith in your legs.


----------



## Penguin

I've found that a lot more girls are really horny than previously imagined. Go figure...


----------



## Ramysa

Usernamefoundyeyme said:


> You just wanna nick my panties with those hands so you can wear them yourself. I have more faith in your legs.


I thought there ain't gonna be any panties  I'm disappointed ...


----------



## All in Twilight

Ramysa said:


> I thought there ain't gonna be any panties  I'm disappointed ...












personally I couldn't care less since I have a slutty personality but let's face facts: That guy is scarier WITH panties than without. Please visit my beach house in Vouliagmeni and decide for yourself.


----------



## William I am

I just thought this was fitting. Also, it kind of sucks that this is all chicks and no dudes (though I'm personally enjoying it).

I think brains are sexy. Especially when they're evident.


----------



## Ramysa

Usernamefoundyeyme said:


> personally I couldn't care less since I have a slutty personality but let's face facts: That guy is scarier WITH panties than without. Please visit my beach house in Vouliagmeni and decide for yourself.



Eeeehhh???


----------



## All in Twilight

Ramysa said:


> Eeeehhh???


You'll get over it. I know I did although I had the weirdest dream last night. I was dreaming about a giant tree trunk and I was sitting right on top of it and all of a sudden little kittens came jumping out of the shrubberies....


----------



## loving2011

Paradox1987 said:


> I am led to believe, having never tasted sperm, that your diet affects the taste. I also heard (what I am sure is an urban myth) that smoking pot renders it taste neutral... I did once get my own sperm in my eye through masturbation after a long period of abstinence, and I learned that it *HURTS LIKE HELL!!!!!* I don't get how pornstars welcome the cum to the face deal given that it might go in their eye...



I enjoy facials very much, but I close my eyes when I get one. My eye gets a little red, but it goes away. It's something I can tolerate, since I like the act so much.


How many people enjoy giving rimjobs? I would assume a lot of people find it alarming, but it's something I can easily orgasm doing. I can't orgasm through regular intercourse, but let me give you a rim job..and I will finish nicely!


----------



## All in Twilight

loving2011 said:


> I enjoy facials very much, but I close my eyes when I get one. My eye gets a little red, but it goes away. It's something I can tolerate, since I like the act so much.
> 
> 
> How many people enjoy giving rimjobs? I would assume a lot of people find it alarming, but it's something I can easily orgasm doing. I can't orgasm through regular intercourse, but let me give you a rim job..and I will finish nicely!


Rimjob? Isn't that an act where you stick your tongue against or in a tube where poo comes out? When you look at it in a very objective manner, I simply have to come to the conclusion that it's disgusting.


----------



## Master Mind

DeductiveReasoner said:


> I do not understand this social stigma about how intellectuals can't be sexy...


It was proliferated by non-intellectuals.


----------



## Penguin

m73m95 said:


> It is nearly impossible to meet a girl that even knows what theoretical physics is, much less can talk about it...
> 
> Totally sexy.... then mixed with nudity.... OMG!


seriously dude i would KILL for that. astroph


----------



## Penguin

ok so I started going on this site called omegle where you can randomly chat with strangers and I ended up having cam sex with some chick, it was kinda fun...although sometimes people will stare at me and ill be like "whats up" and its like oh he didn't say the right words, NEXT wtf roflcopter.


----------



## ethxt_

I finally got flexible enough to do proper autofellatio, and sigh, it doesn't feel like getting a blowjob, it feels like sucking dick


----------



## RetroVortex

Ok. So despite my mind wanting to focus on the tasks at hand, my body has decided to malfunction due to an overload of hornyness. 
And I mean hornyness. I'm going to admit, I omegle'd again. Not webcam, I couldn't bring myself to expose my body in any kind of way at all, (I have self-image issues) but I did a session via text. She seemed to really enjoy it, but I'll admit I didn't wank until the morning after. (I wanted to but I wanted to keep typing and I didn't want to make noise or a mess)

I think I crave the serving part especially. I think its heightened by my natural curiousity, and eagerness to please. 

I've been getting random cramps and erections at work. I can barely control myself sometimes. I wonder if boredom has anything to do with it. 

Damn you body! I just wanna get on with my life! :sad:


----------



## Yardiff Bey

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Brainy is indeed, the new sexy. :laughing:


So long as it is not used as a weapon of mass belittling or filled with -isms, you betcha!


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

ethxt_ said:


> I finally got flexible enough to do proper autofellatio, and sigh, it doesn't feel like getting a blowjob, it feels like sucking dick


Sorry man. That...

SUCKS


YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## L

From reading through some of this thread I feel like I'm missing out:sad:


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

L said:


> From reading through some of this thread I feel like I'm missing out:sad:


Don't worry, bro. Your day will come. And the glory will be yours. The sun will shine down on you, and it will look something like this






All because, you got some ass.

EDIT: Woah, that picture was way smaller than I intended.


----------



## L

DeductiveReasoner said:


> EDIT: Woah, that picture was way smaller than I intended.


:iseewhatyoudidthar:


----------



## Flash FM

Penguin said:


> ok so I started going on this site called omegle where you can randomly chat with strangers and I ended up having cam sex with some chick, it was kinda fun...although sometimes people will stare at me and ill be like "whats up" and its like oh he didn't say the right words, NEXT wtf roflcopter.


Would you recommend this site? Do lots of horny women go there for a spot of cyber-raunchiness?


----------



## Penguin

Intergalacticus said:


> Would you recommend this site? Do lots of horny women go there for a spot of cyber-raunchiness?



not at all its mostly dudes with their dicks out. I suggest phoning a rl friend, only reason I was there was I was just looking for someone to talk to and it kinda happened.


----------



## Obsidean

For years i've been an advocater for anal sex. I always get into debates with people who think it is "gross" or "unnatural"; however, secretly, I have never done it. I have refused every request for anal sex. I have no idea, but when when I'm having sex, the thought of anal sex simply turns me off.


----------



## Nirel

DeductiveReasoner said:


> UPDATE: Last night, he and I had a 6 and a half hour skype conversation. The last hour and a half ended with me getting naked...again. Today I am frustrated as HELL.
> 
> Not to mention, nobody knows about us yet, so I have no one to vent to. So I'm taking it out on you PerCaffers. May your day be not as frustrating as mine.
> 
> I somehow ended up doing a striptease whilst discussing theoretical physics...NT sex ftw.


at least its not boring


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

Nirel said:


> at least its not boring


At least? Ha, I love it! Never a dull moment...


----------



## Drewbie

I have a stronger preference for women than men, but I'm much more sensitive to male pheromones and body language and there are two men that I work with that are completely distracting. The first guy, just out of a divorce, and everything about him screams 'on the hunt' for a sexual partner. Like, it would be so fucking easy to get into his pants, if he didn't also trigger a bunch of little red flags I'd be all over that. And the second guy has a girlfriend, supposedly, but I think they're having some relationship troubles because they've stopped living together recently and he reeks of unfulfilled sexual energy. I wanna help the poor guy out, I feel bad for the him and I actually do find him slightly attractive. But there's no way for me to approach him because he still is technically in a relationship with someone who is one of the managers daughters. And it's distracting. Like, really distracting. They need to start getting laid so I can get back to being productive at work.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Depressing and fucked up confession, but it is what it is. I heard (somewhere), that a lot of promiscuous women, who were molested, were promiscuous to feel like whores, not because they wanted to, but because it was what they knew. Well, I was molested as a kid. I don't remember most of it, but I have one memory of being in my brother's bedroom, listening to this record play, don't recall the song, don't recall a lot of the details, really. What I do recall is the way I felt. I don't know how to describe it, except dirty, cliche as that might sound. I've spent my adult sexual life chasing that feeling during every sexual encounter I've ever had, involving a partner or just involving masturbation. It's because that's what sex was made for me. I imagine it is like any other form of rape. Some part of me enjoyed it, another part hated it, and all of me was confused by it. Well, that's followed me into adult life. I *need* negative feelings, and pretty strong ones, to accompany my sex. I need to feel guilty, ashamed, angry, sad, something fucked up. I finally understand why I like sharing my lover. I get to feel guilt, shame, anger, sadness, and full emasculation. It's like being a kid in that room, again. The body responding in ways my emotional side doesn't want it to; being aroused while feeling so bad (emotionally) I want to vomit my insides. All of me very confused, again. They say step one is identifying the problem, but can something this fucked up even be fixed? At least I didn't end up repeating the cycle of abuse.


----------



## Penguin

Darth Nihilus said:


> Depressing and fucked up confession, but it is what it is. I heard (somewhere), that a lot of promiscuous women, who were molested, were promiscuous to feel like whores, not because they wanted to, but because it was what they knew. Well, I was molested as a kid. I don't remember most of it, but I have one memory of being in my brother's bedroom, listening to this record play, don't recall the song, don't recall a lot of the details, really. What I do recall is the way I felt. I don't know how to describe it, except dirty, cliche as that might sound. I've spent my adult sexual life chasing that feeling during every sexual encounter I've ever had, involving a partner or just involving masturbation. It's because that's what sex was made for me. I imagine it is like any other form of rape. Some part of me enjoyed it, another part hated it, and all of me was confused by it. Well, that's followed me into adult life. I *need* negative feelings, and pretty strong ones, to accompany my sex. I need to feel guilty, ashamed, angry, sad, something fucked up. I finally understand why I like sharing my lover. I get to feel guilt, shame, anger, sadness, and full emasculation. It's like being a kid in that room, again. The body responding in ways my emotional side doesn't want it to; being aroused while feeling so bad (emotionally) I want to vomit my insides. All of me very confused, again. They say step one is identifying the problem, but can something this fucked up even be fixed? At least I didn't end up repeating the cycle of abuse.


Dude first of all let me say that no matter how messed up you feel you are still a valuable person. Second, yes, it can be fixed, you can live a normal life and be fulfilled in a normal loving way through sex, and let me tell you it is one of the best feelings in the world. I would suggest going to a psychiatrist, but make sure you go to a good one there are some crappy ones out there. Anyway I don't have a certification or anything but if you need someone to talk to you can message me. I highly suggest seeking help though. These kinds of psychological scars are just as real as physical ones.


----------



## Nirel

Darth Nihilus said:


> Depressing and fucked up confession, but it is what it is. I heard (somewhere), that a lot of promiscuous women, who were molested, were promiscuous to feel like whores, not because they wanted to, but because it was what they knew. Well, I was molested as a kid. I don't remember most of it, but I have one memory of being in my brother's bedroom, listening to this record play, don't recall the song, don't recall a lot of the details, really. What I do recall is the way I felt. I don't know how to describe it, except dirty, cliche as that might sound. I've spent my adult sexual life chasing that feeling during every sexual encounter I've ever had, involving a partner or just involving masturbation. It's because that's what sex was made for me. I imagine it is like any other form of rape. Some part of me enjoyed it, another part hated it, and all of me was confused by it. Well, that's followed me into adult life. I *need* negative feelings, and pretty strong ones, to accompany my sex. I need to feel guilty, ashamed, angry, sad, something fucked up. I finally understand why I like sharing my lover. I get to feel guilt, shame, anger, sadness, and full emasculation. It's like being a kid in that room, again. The body responding in ways my emotional side doesn't want it to; being aroused while feeling so bad (emotionally) I want to vomit my insides. All of me very confused, again. They say step one is identifying the problem, but can something this fucked up even be fixed? At least I didn't end up repeating the cycle of abuse.


You can know you're a very strong person for the very least. It takes a lot of strength and courage to make that observation and sharing it, and I'm not someone who likes complementing people. Awareness is key to success and you seem to have a lot of it.
I sincerely wish you the best of luck in everything that you do.


----------



## William I am

@Darth Nihilus: Thank you for sharing. I can vouch for what the other people are saying about not all therapists being good either at their jobs or good for you. Also, I was in long term emotionally abusive relationship, and I can relate to and picture what you're talking about. 
A toast to the future and to freedom.


----------



## Penguin

Volcarona said:


> I wonder constantly about having sex in weird locations such as on the beach, or in a bouncy castle or in a pool or the ocean. Like, how does any of that even feel? I mean I'd be willing to try, mostly for a good laugh, but lol. Imagine having sex in space or masturbating and having your cum float around.
> 
> I know I'm going to regret posting this.



Sex in the ocean is very nice. very. its like sex in space or something because shes so light.


----------



## Particulate

Twoshoe said:


> The only thing that puzzles me is: Why did you have only a Magnum condom in your purse?


Might as well aim high


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Particulate said:


> "wtf? No..." was the only response I got.
> 
> And I apologized, thoroughly, conveying as best I could how bad I felt. But the cat's out of the bag now, that if push came to shove I'd rail her brains out in the back of my car without a second thought or word of protest.


Just about any guy would so long as she's not completely diseased or has a face that's had a million jackboots slammed into it. If she's so immature as to not understand that deep in her guts, piss on her.

And don't mistake fake hurt and accusing behavior ("I never thought you were like that! How dare you hang around me!" yadda fucking yadda) for immaturity. Autoshame is a woman's default behavior. Ignore that noise, it's bullshit.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Volcarona said:


> Imagine having sex in space or masturbating and having your cum float around.


Actually I would prefer to have some gravity. Otherwise I have visions of inner-ear disturbances and woopsie-vomit-deflate and cleaning up one helluva mess...


----------



## Particulate

Yardiff Bey said:


> Just about any guy would so long as she's not completely diseased or has a face that's had a million jackboots slammed into it. If she's so immature as to not understand that deep in her guts, piss on her.
> 
> And don't mistake fake hurt and accusing behavior ("I never thought you were like that! How dare you hang around me!" yadda fucking yadda) for immaturity. Autoshame is a woman's default behavior. Ignore that noise, it's bullshit.


1) People don't use the term Jackboot enough

2) Yeah, I completely agree. While under the effects of a tremendous amount of booze I succumb to my more base drives. Who cares? I had an awesome time and whoever I was with had a great time as well. It just wasn't who I thought it was. There's nothing wrong with that when I think about. You can still have a great time playing Halo online with strangers as you can playing with it with friends on the couch. The only reason I really feel BAD about it is while still intoxicated I tried to be clever about it.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Particulate said:


> The only reason I really feel BAD about it is while still intoxicated I tried to be clever about it.


Bad, or embarrassed? Just because it turned out to be a whoopsie with the wrong chick, doesn't mean you should be embarrassed about it.

Now, getting drunk and dropping your pants and giving the entire bar the brown-eye, then grabbing and swinging your dick in a circle while shouting "I gotta huge dick, which girl wants some?!" - THAT is something to be embarrassed about.

Perspective.

(No, I have not done that. I saw someone do that once. And I heard about someone else crawling around on all fours with a can of red-bull shoved in his ass also...those are truly cringe-worthy moments. Someone should make a thread, only I don't think that I could read it.)


----------



## Particulate

Yardiff Bey said:


> Bad, or embarrassed? Just because it turned out to be a whoopsie with the wrong chick, doesn't mean you should be embarrassed about it.
> 
> Now, getting drunk and dropping your pants and giving the entire bar the brown-eye, then grabbing and swinging your dick in a circle while shouting "I gotta huge dick, which girl wants some?!" - THAT is something to be embarrassed about.
> 
> Perspective.
> 
> (No, I have not done that. I saw someone do that once. And I heard about someone else crawling around on all fours with a can of red-bull shoved in his ass also...those are truly cringe-worthy moments. Someone should make a thread, only I don't think that I could read it.)



Bad. I've got nothing to really be embarrassed about. What? I got drunk on Grey Goose and had sex in a car... that's something that amongst most of my peers would either be viewed as something to be proud of or rather normal.

No, I feel bad about because I made a mistake without knowing, tried to be cute about it, and the whole thing backlashed in an instant.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Particulate said:


> Bad. I've got nothing to really be embarrassed about. What? I got drunk on Grey Goose and had sex in a car... that's something that amongst most of my peers would either be viewed as something to be proud of or rather normal.
> 
> No, I feel bad about because I made a mistake without knowing, tried to be cute about it, and the whole thing backlashed in an instant.


Meh. If she has a problem with it, that's her problem - not yours.

Don't take someone else's butthurtness on your shoulders. It ain't your problem.  /nuff said


----------



## Symphi

Tiny confession from me:

Food + Sexy Times = No Go. Being too full or mentioning food while trying to get me in the mood will kill it every time. Too messy, too many sensations at once, and too much focus going into trying swallow the food and not to vomit.

That, and when I was younger my first boyfriend and I tried a couple of food-related things... and after that I swore never again.


----------



## Particulate

Symphi said:


> Tiny confession from me:
> 
> Food + Sexy Times = No Go. Being too full or mentioning food while trying to get me in the mood will kill it every time. Too messy, too many sensations at once, and too much focus going into trying swallow the food and not to vomit.
> 
> That, and when I was younger my first boyfriend and I tried a couple of food-related things... and after that I swore never again.



I agree completely.

Getting fed cherries? Pretty great.
Picnic? Awesome
Going out to dinner? Fantastic
Covering yourself in whip cream? HORRENDOUS MESS
Honey? HORRENDOUS MESS AND A SUGAR COMA
Chocolate? HORRENDOUS MESS AND STAINED CARPETS

Food can be used to set a mood and lead UP TO sex but it shoulder never, ever cross that line. Not unless you're willing to spend a lot of time on your hands and knees and not in a good way.

-On a more personal note, my own addition to the thread-

Right on the heels of my own social fiasco it seems that I can't really take a hint. A friend of mine dropped into town from LA, one of my clients that I've been known to bang on the side. She was headed to New York but her plans got shut down and she was stranded in the Midwest for the weekend. So she crashed at my place and we spent the last 48 hours getting plastered, screwing, and not much else. My bedroom reeks of sweat and perfume and we didn't even spend that much time in bed.

But out of the blue I welcomed her and all of her poison into my life and my home. Didn't matter that I was expected to make an appearance at a few social things. All I did was rail someone that I make dresses and lingerie for until neither of us could stand. Didn't matter that part of my mind was in a marathon race about the previous fiasco, the majority of me was numbed by dopamine.

Meanwhile a buddy of mine, one of my best, announced that he's started seeing someone after a long lonely spell. Another bro is planning a vacation with the girlfriend he's had for about five months. And I flat out can't relate. I mean I'm happy for them, making that kind of progress is really great. But at the same time I'm continuously intoxicating myself on every carnal activity I can find a partner or partner for. That even though I might have a few routine dance partners I don't have anything on the same level as an actual girl or boyfriend. It isn't even an issue of envy, I legitimately am having trouble relating to how they feel.


----------



## loving2011

Darth Nihilus said:


> Depressing and fucked up confession, but it is what it is. I heard (somewhere), that a lot of promiscuous women, who were molested, were promiscuous to feel like whores, not because they wanted to, but because it was what they knew. Well, I was molested as a kid. I don't remember most of it, but I have one memory of being in my brother's bedroom, listening to this record play, don't recall the song, don't recall a lot of the details, really. What I do recall is the way I felt. I don't know how to describe it, except dirty, cliche as that might sound. I've spent my adult sexual life chasing that feeling during every sexual encounter I've ever had, involving a partner or just involving masturbation. It's because that's what sex was made for me. I imagine it is like any other form of rape. Some part of me enjoyed it, another part hated it, and all of me was confused by it. Well, that's followed me into adult life. I *need* negative feelings, and pretty strong ones, to accompany my sex. I need to feel guilty, ashamed, angry, sad, something fucked up. I finally understand why I like sharing my lover. I get to feel guilt, shame, anger, sadness, and full emasculation. It's like being a kid in that room, again. The body responding in ways my emotional side doesn't want it to; being aroused while feeling so bad (emotionally) I want to vomit my insides. All of me very confused, again. They say step one is identifying the problem, but can something this fucked up even be fixed? At least I didn't end up repeating the cycle of abuse.


Darth-Hugs. Thanks for being so brave and sharing. While I don't want to divert the attention to myself, I am also a child sexual abuse survivor and endured a sexually violent ex-boyfriend in college. I can attest that you can be fixed. Look at people like Jaycee Dugard and Erin Merryn that serve as examples. Some great websites are overcomingsexualabuse.com and heal my PTSD. I wish you all the best in healing and recovering. It's normal for rape and sexual abuse victims to orgasm or experience a physical sensation. It's just how our bodies are programmed.

I had made a thread about my sexual preferences in this forum about me not getting enough pleasure from intercourse and preferring other sexual acts. Since my ex-boyfriend in college told me to take the pain during sex, my body became accustomed to associating penetration with pain. So, I didn't reveal in my other thread that my own trauma history influences what I like and don't like in bed.


----------



## Curiously

I don't know where to share this, so this place will have to do:
I wonder if my ideas of intimacy and closeness are warped. When I feel closeness with a man, I want to hold his hand.
That gesture alone means so much to me. I don't need a kiss or a hug. Let me hold your hand, for a moment in time, and I'm good.


----------



## EmileeArsenic

I'm a little bit like Gomez Addams... for some reason, when a SO (or potential SO, or even someone I'm just interested in) speaks to me in a language I don't understand, I pretty much melt. I'm his, hook, line and sinker. It'll get me every time. It also works if I know a little bit of the language. It's worked with German, Norwegian (shudder... teehee), French (and I don't even particularly like French), Farsi, Bulgarian, Italian, Japanese, and a couple others. When they're speaking in the other language, I don't know what it is or why, it's almost like there's a certain tone in their voice that I find irresistible, and my mind goes fuzzy and I'm just ready to go.

I've even had this happen when my former SO was muttering to himself in German while reading from a cookbook, and such... ... he ended up ordering takeout... *shifty glance*

... and if my guy speaks to me in just about anything other than English in bed?... *bites finger*

Now, for the confession: A friend of mine speaks a bunch of languages, and it's kind of dangerous for me to speak to him because even though I'm not actually attracted to him, every time I talk to him, we end up talking about languages, and he ends up teaching me something about some other language, which means he demonstrates... and every time he does, I just want to pounce on him. Earlier this evening, he was saying something in Arabic, and I could just feel myself getting a little flushed and bothered... in all the best / worst ways. What the hell, body?? I don't even find this guy attractive in any way, I've no feelings for him outside of friendship, whatsoever, yet when he's speaking to me in another language, all the sudden I see him in a different light, but when he goes back to English, I go back to being "meh..." about him. It made it even worse that he and I were standing in line at the coffee shop when he started saying things in Arabic, so it was almost like he was saying them in my ear, and really soft, and tingles just went up my spine. It took everything I had to hide it, so much, so, that I forgot my order and what the conversation was about. Just the sound of it hits right in the _just_ the right spot and I respond, every time, involuntarily.

It's getting to the point where I'm considering the possibility of it being some sort of mild fetish or something, since my body reacts, and my mind automatically jumps to sex, sex, sex, and nothing but.



Come to think of it, this is probably why I've never dated another American...


----------



## knittigan

Sometimes I wish that my boyfriend was a girl. I don't want to have sex with anyone who is not him (thanks, demisexual leanings), but I'd really like to get to go to bed with a woman about 4 nights a week. A gender swapping button would be ideal


----------



## loving2011

knittigan said:


> Sometimes I wish that my boyfriend was a girl. I don't want to have sex with anyone who is not him (thanks, demisexual leanings), but I'd really like to get to go to bed with a woman about 4 nights a week. A gender swapping button would be ideal


I used to pretend my ex in college was a girl when I made out with him.


----------



## hulia

So, I'm turning 18 in a few days and a group of college friends and I are planning on celebrating a portion of my birthday at the bar. Just a couple shots, but knowing how much of a lightweight I am, I'll probably only do one. Anyway, I keep envisioning myself getting drunk and hitting it off with some stranger there. Just a one night stand. I don't really know why, to be honest, considering that I'm not really that kind of person who would find a quick fuck with no feelings involved to be an enjoyable thing. But I just feel the need to want to do it so badly. I just want to try it, and see where it goes, how the sex really is, all of those factors. Too bad I'm still pretty young, though, and it'd be pretty shitty if I ended up going with some guy, or girl that I'll end up seeing in my classes in a few months, haunting me with the thought of "Why did I even (literally) do that." But I just don't really care right now, and I probably won't after some vodka. 

I probably won't get laid that night, and I'm okay with that too. Thanks a lot, fluctuating sex drive.


----------



## Drewbie

loving2011 said:


> I used to pretend my ex in college was a girl when I made out with him.


I've done this too with most of the guys I've fooled around with.


----------



## William I am

EmileeArsenic said:


> I'm a little bit like Gomez Addams... for some reason, when a SO (or potential SO, or even someone I'm just interested in) speaks to me in a language I don't understand, I pretty much melt. I'm his, hook, line and sinker. It'll get me every time. It also works if I know a little bit of the language. It's worked with German, Norwegian (shudder... teehee), French (and I don't even particularly like French), Farsi, Bulgarian, Italian, Japanese, and a couple others. When they're speaking in the other language, I don't know what it is or why, it's almost like there's a certain tone in their voice that I find irresistible, and my mind goes fuzzy and I'm just ready to go.
> 
> I've even had this happen when my former SO was muttering to himself in German while reading from a cookbook, and such... ... he ended up ordering takeout... *shifty glance*
> 
> ... and if my guy speaks to me in just about anything other than English in bed?... *bites finger*
> 
> Now, for the confession: A friend of mine speaks a bunch of languages, and it's kind of dangerous for me to speak to him because even though I'm not actually attracted to him, every time I talk to him, we end up talking about languages, and he ends up teaching me something about some other language, which means he demonstrates... and every time he does, I just want to pounce on him. Earlier this evening, he was saying something in Arabic, and I could just feel myself getting a little flushed and bothered... in all the best / worst ways. What the hell, body?? I don't even find this guy attractive in any way, I've no feelings for him outside of friendship, whatsoever, yet when he's speaking to me in another language, all the sudden I see him in a different light, but when he goes back to English, I go back to being "meh..." about him. It made it even worse that he and I were standing in line at the coffee shop when he started saying things in Arabic, so it was almost like he was saying them in my ear, and really soft, and tingles just went up my spine. It took everything I had to hide it, so much, so, that I forgot my order and what the conversation was about. Just the sound of it hits right in the _just_ the right spot and I respond, every time, involuntarily.
> 
> It's getting to the point where I'm considering the possibility of it being some sort of mild fetish or something, since my body reacts, and my mind automatically jumps to sex, sex, sex, and nothing but.
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, this is probably why I've never dated another American...


Maybe you're "sapiosexual". A show of intelligence is physically arousing. I'd like to say it happens to me, but not often.


----------



## EmileeArsenic

William I am said:


> Maybe you're "sapiosexual". A show of intelligence is physically arousing. I'd like to say it happens to me, but not often.


I'm not so sure. If that were so, I would find a few of my other friends incredibly sexy (in particular, the physics major, who seems to bleed numbers. He might just be the single most brilliant person I've ever met, but I don't find him appealing at all). I'm leaning towards thinking it's something related to communication. I've, as I said, though, not the faintest idea why. Being a polyglot doesn't really mean someone's intelligent, by default.

I think it has to do with voice and language. If someone has a lovely accent, or speaks in adorably jumbled English due to using a different grammatical construct in every-day life, I'm sold. It works best with languages I didn't grow up hearing (growing up in southern California means I was exposed to Mexican Spanish accents and Spanish, so usually, Spanish doesn't have the same effect) Accents work for me, too, as well as certain voices and vocal qualities. I've a friend who lives on a different continent, and has the most lovely accent and voice, and I could listen to him speak for hours. In the beginning, when I first met him, it was actually distracting because I would forget to respond, just lost listening to his voice, the rise, fall, grammar, the way he pronounces certain syllables, and the tones. He's another one who speaks multiple languages, and when he speaks another, I get chills. I was on the phone with him and he spoke to his mum in another language about what they were going to do for dinner (He said something along the lines of "No, I don't particularly want rice, but, thanks." with his hand over the phone, trying to be polite, thinking I couldn't hear) and it still worked. It doesn't seem to matter what he's saying. This guy I actually am attracted to, though, so that could have a little bit to do with it in his case. 

It worked, too, when my Norwegian friend was casually chatting with his cousin about their vacation plans in Norwegian. I wish I understood why I respond this way, because it does get distracting.

I've noticed it has to be casual, he has to be fluent in the other language, and he has to consider it no big deal that he knows the other language, like "well, of course I speak Swedish... I grew up in Sweden... They kind of teach it to you, there..." If he can't understand what's special about it, it's the best. It has to come naturally to him to be speaking whatever it is that he speaks. If his native language is anything other than North American English, it will most likely work (sorry, Canadian lads).


----------



## Master Mind

William I am said:


> Maybe you're "sapiosexual". A show of intelligence is physically arousing. I'd like to say it happens to me, but not often.


Being physically aroused by a show of intelligence, or being shown any intelligence to be aroused by in the first place?


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

LyricalWhip said:


> Hahahaha....*last relationship was with a magnum type guy*. What else is there to say? hahaha....


This is one of the reasons that I never carry a condom with me and insist that the guy has/buys his own.

I would be so disappointed if I had one that he really couldn't fit. It would be so over, before it ever had a chance to get started....LOL!

Luckily, all of my men were WELL ENDOWED in that area ;-P

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

I've created a scenario in my mind that my neighbor has learned to disguise his masturbation with extreme bouts of coughing because of his extremely orthodox religious views, and because the walls are so thin, he then pretends to be cuddling me while my neighbor couple upstairs can't seem to have loud sex in the way they used to because I moved my bed apparently directly under where they placed theirs, and my sleep-breathing bothers them. I also have conjured up a lover in my mind, of a sniper who guards this city from gangsters and criminals. I have innocent fantasies of love, and I have yet to find someone who can change that! I can't seem to be comfortable enough with my body around my boyfriend. He weighs a few pounds less than I do, and it makes me feel like a pregnant whale about to be raped and laughed at.


----------



## RetroVortex

I cover it up with a shower or a running tap! XD
(or, you know. Just do it when no one is around... >_>)


----------



## William I am

@EmileeArsenic Ahhh, I think I understand better now. I've only had any real 1-on-1 interaction with anyone who had a regional english accent, and she blew me away. She was definitely cute too, but she was from Georgia and I'm from California, so the way she spoke was so different that I almost forgot to respond sometimes. I get the same reaction to people who speak accented english, like Aussies and Brits too, but not really for foreign languages. I grew up around a lot of people speaking different languages though, but not much regionally dialected/twangy native english.
Of course being a polyglot doesn't always indicate intelligence, but a lot of people put the two together. Maybe it's a matter of being attracted to something foreign?


----------



## Yardiff Bey

EmileeArsenic said:


> I'm a little bit like Gomez Addams... for some reason, when a SO (or potential SO, or even someone I'm just interested in) speaks to me in a language I don't understand, I pretty much melt. I'm his, hook, line and sinker. It'll get me every time. It also works if I know a little bit of the language. It's worked with German, Norwegian (shudder... teehee), French (and I don't even particularly like French), Farsi, Bulgarian, Italian, Japanese, and a couple others. When they're speaking in the other language, I don't know what it is or why, it's almost like there's a certain tone in their voice that I find irresistible, and my mind goes fuzzy and I'm just ready to go.
> 
> I've even had this happen when my former SO was muttering to himself in German while reading from a cookbook, and such... ... he ended up ordering takeout... *shifty glance*
> 
> ... and if my guy speaks to me in just about anything other than English in bed?... *bites finger*
> 
> Now, for the confession: A friend of mine speaks a bunch of languages, and it's kind of dangerous for me to speak to him because even though I'm not actually attracted to him, every time I talk to him, we end up talking about languages, and he ends up teaching me something about some other language, which means he demonstrates... and every time he does, I just want to pounce on him. Earlier this evening, he was saying something in Arabic, and I could just feel myself getting a little flushed and bothered... in all the best / worst ways. What the hell, body?? I don't even find this guy attractive in any way, I've no feelings for him outside of friendship, whatsoever, yet when he's speaking to me in another language, all the sudden I see him in a different light, but when he goes back to English, I go back to being "meh..." about him. It made it even worse that he and I were standing in line at the coffee shop when he started saying things in Arabic, so it was almost like he was saying them in my ear, and really soft, and tingles just went up my spine. It took everything I had to hide it, so much, so, that I forgot my order and what the conversation was about. Just the sound of it hits right in the _just_ the right spot and I respond, every time, involuntarily.
> 
> It's getting to the point where I'm considering the possibility of it being some sort of mild fetish or something, since my body reacts, and my mind automatically jumps to sex, sex, sex, and nothing but.
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, this is probably why I've never dated another American...


Sorta like Jamie Lee Curtis in A Fish Called Wanda? Glasnost, tovarisch...


----------



## Symphi

Apparently, spontaneously making cinnamon rolls with your boyfriend and generally being a confident boss in the kitchen is a green light for an _epic _sexy time. Wearing "I love those pants" jeans and an open-backed shirt doesn't hurt either.

New things were tried, endearing bruises were given, and a couple of funny moments made it memorable (like my hair getting caught in his gauged earrings, haha).

And our cinnamon rolls turned out pretty amazing too.


----------



## L

Symphi said:


> Apparently, spontaneously making cinnamon rolls with your boyfriend and generally being a confident boss in the kitchen is a green light for an _epic _sexy time. Wearing "I love those pants" jeans and an open-backed shirt doesn't hurt either.
> 
> New things were tried, endearing bruises were given, and a couple of funny moments made it memorable (like my hair getting caught in his gauged earrings, haha).
> 
> And our cinnamon rolls turned out pretty amazing too.


Um..... I'm baking cookies....


----------



## Penguin

So...after the whole "i like doing it raw dog" fiasco I went out and bought some condoms....sex with a condom well.. fawk idk I bought trojan fire and ice ones and it didnt even get halfway down my dick and it felt tight, I ended up just having her blow me and then I returned the favor with my hands, she didnt taste so good )=, but I have good hands... any suggestions on condom sizes etc? not a fan but I guess its better than getting or giving an Std


----------



## Symphi

In the "Kinkiest type" thread, many of the answers proclaim INTJ as the winner.

I dated an INTJ who didn't show the faintest hints of enjoyment in any sort of intimate contact, sans his lower regions. It was really hard for me to get into anything with him because it was like kissing the personification of a brick wall.

I feel cheated. >.<


----------



## Master Mind

Symphi said:


> In the "Kinkiest type" thread, many of the answers proclaim INTJ as the winner.
> 
> I dated an INTJ who didn't show the faintest hints of enjoyment in any sort of intimate contact, sans his lower regions. It was really hard for me to get into anything with him because it was like kissing the personification of a brick wall.
> 
> I feel cheated. >.<


Individuals vary.


----------



## Symphi

Master Mind said:


> Individuals vary.


There was a hint of humor in my post, but alas it's lost over internet text. I'm quite aware that each person is different.


----------



## lissakae

This seems empowering. I will post. 
I like to watch porn but feel gross afterwards and I try to do it as little as possible. 
I watch it when I'm really turned on and my hubby is not around. 
People see me as a sweet christian girl so they would never guess...The only person that knows I like to watch porn is my husband and whoever reads this. I also like having sex in public but will never do anything to risky. I have sex at parks when no one is around...given oral sex while driving....on my front porch (my heart was pounding!) To me it makes love making more fun because of the "risk" (even if it's the middle of the night and no one is around lol) and also being int the fresh air is so freeing! This outside love making doesn't happen often but when we get the opportunity it's very passionate and memorable.


----------



## snail

snail said:


> I haven't had sex even once in the entire time I have been a PerC member.


This is no longer true. I now have sex nearly every day, usually more than once. Marriage is awesome. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Penguin

snail said:


> This is no longer true. I now have sex nearly every day, usually more than once. Marriage is awesome. I highly recommend it.


NOPE...haha jk...but seriously. Do.not.want.to.be.married.


----------



## Symphi

snail said:


> This is no longer true. I now have sex nearly every day, usually more than once. Marriage is awesome. I highly recommend it.


There will be a day in my future... Whomever my husband is will be bragging to his friends about his "kind, quiet, intelligent wife" who can't keep her hands off of him. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Brian1

They say it's the battle of the sexes, that Men are from Mars and Women are from Venus,that neither man nor woman completely understands the mind of the other. So today at work, I passed by a woman wearing a Dallas Cowboys Jacket, then saw her going up to her boyfriend who was wearing a Washington Redskins jacket. The ultimate rivalry. Talk about the sexual tension in that relationship where, both NFC play each other, someone's got to win, someone's got to lose. Is there make up sex, if one gets wounded from their team's loss?


----------



## Kyandigaru

i wish i could fist


----------



## b0red

Oh wow i nearly gagged at the first sentence in this thread :shocked:


----------



## Master Mind

b0red said:


> Oh wow i nearly gagged at the first sentence in this thread :shocked:


"So first off I'd like to say that I know this is probably not going to be easy for some"?


----------



## b0red

Master Mind said:


> "So first off I'd like to say that I know this is probably not going to be easy for some"?


Oui, je ne faisais que plaisanter maître.


----------



## Penguin

Part of me knows that, in this town, I could easily go out and get laid regularly. Now I don't WANT to do that, but I'm also tired of beating off by myself and having a splash of female thrown in every few months. College.


----------



## Arbite

Penguin said:


> I could easily go out and get laid regularly. Now I don't WANT to do that,


One of these sentences is not true....


----------



## Vivid Melody

Never thought I'd say this, but I find that I quite like being in control (although I still prefer being submissive since I have a hard time letting go). I like having that type of power - helping him to REALLY feel every sensation and telling him he can't cum or touch me etc. Well he has a hard time obeying when I tell him not to touch me so I had to take care of that.

Even after six years of marriage, it pretty much feels like the first time every time (nerves and all). Sometimes I'm not sure if that's a good thing but I'd rather be a little tense and excited than bored out of my mind. It's crazy how much I long to please him.


----------



## kaleidoscope

@Vivid Melody



> Even after six years of marriage, it pretty much feels like the first time every time (nerves and all). Sometimes I'm not sure if that's a good thing but I'd rather be a little tense and excited than bored out of my mind. It's crazy how much I long to please him.


If I ever do want to get married someday, I really hope I'm like you. I never want sex with my husband to be mundane.


----------



## hulia

I partially lost my virginity to Katy Perry's Teenage Dream album. Specifically "Peacock". It was fucking awful but we ended up laughing about it for a good three minutes during lol. (Fortunately it switched to Balam Acab after which made it less humiliating.)

Here's some advice, kiddies. Never fuck around to your iTunes playlist on shuffle if you listen to really embarrassing music that you don't want your girlfriend/boyfriend to mock you about for the next two weeks. I should be damn fortunate that it wasn't "Party in the USA".


----------



## Penguin

Arbite said:


> One of these sentences is not true....


I'm weird (= although this is funny haha


----------



## Bebito

*My Confession*

My gf and I fucked about 5 times a day on average. Yes. 5 times a day on average. In 16 months, we have done it around 2,500 times. Yes. two thousand five hundred times in 16 months. Yes it was full blown penetration with release. She came about 1600 of those times. Weekends were nuts...We have done it to the point where we were to sore to continue. 

We are now at a pause and its been a little over a week. We are self proclaimed monogamous nymphomanics. There was never a time when I thought of someone else while fucking her. She has fulfilled every fantasy and all my desires. It was never boring. Each time felt brand new. Every time we did it, the hairs on her body would stand. We once did the math and to her calculations we had bad sex for about 20-25 times. She was able to recall the times. 

Damn I miss her and I must confess...If we don't get back together I think I am going to remain celibate for life. I only desire her, and I don't want to waste my drive on someone that I could care less for.


----------



## Bebito

loving2011 said:


> Okay, I cheat. I stimulate my clitoris while doing it, which makes the orgasm much easier.
> 
> I can't orgasm alone with no clitoral stimulation. In fact, the clitoris is the only way I can orgasm.


My girl is the same way. Whenever I was done, she would ask me to make her cum. I would lick her nipple while rubbing the other one and telling her dirty stuff that I have done to her. So its not cheating, its just your way of climaxing.


----------



## kindaconfused

knittigan said:


> Sometimes I wish that my boyfriend was a girl. I don't want to have sex with anyone who is not him (thanks, demisexual leanings), but I'd really like to get to go to bed with a woman about 4 nights a week. A gender swapping button would be ideal


I feel the same about my wife sometimes. It seems like it would be nice to have that variety, but stay with her. Nobody else would do it for me, because she is everything.


----------



## kindaconfused

LyricalWhip said:


> Sex in space haha...(being my logistic self) just picturing cum/cream blots floatin around in the moment of ectasy haha....Might be cooll...gottacatchemall! hahaha


like snowflakes on your tongue!


----------



## LyricalWhip

kindaconfused said:


> like snowflakes on your tongue!


lmao! Groooosss! hahaha "Dippin Dots" hahaha


----------



## blueice6102

I love to watch women pee outside. It makes me really horny. roud:


----------



## 7rr7s

Earlier today, I had a real craving for pussy. I love going down on a woman, and I couldn't get the thought of it out of my head. I love the taste, the smell, the way she writhes, the smooth thighs brushing against my face, all of it. I was getting so hungry, I could just taste it. What made it even worse, was I was in Church when this happened! XD Getting a hard on is frowned upon during mass. But the pussy was driving me wild!


----------



## L

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Earlier today, I had a real craving for pussy. I love going down on a woman, and I couldn't get the thought of it out of my head. I love the taste, the smell, the way she writhes, the smooth thighs brushing against my face, all of it. I was getting so hungry, I could just taste it. What made it even worse, was I was in Church when this happened! XD Getting a hard on is frowned upon during mass. But the pussy was driving me wild!


I think God was trying to tell you something....>.>

Kinda reminded me of that scene in Sex Drive when they attend that abstinence event:laughing:


----------



## William I am

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Earlier today, I had a real craving for pussy. I love going down on a woman, and I couldn't get the thought of it out of my head. I love the taste, the smell, the way she writhes, the smooth thighs brushing against my face, all of it. I was getting so hungry, I could just taste it. What made it even worse, was I was in Church when this happened! XD Getting a hard on is frowned upon during mass. But the pussy was driving me wild!


I feel ya. I've been missing everything about it lately. And I've been getting random, but semi-regular hard-ons in the same class three times a week. There's a girl I want to take out who sits behind me. It's not that easy to hide it without looking like I'm humping the table I'm sitting at. I almost hope she can see it


----------



## 7rr7s

@William I am ask her out bro! Also, do you know the belt trick?


----------



## William I am

Haha, already asked her to go for drinks a few weeks ago. She was enthusiastic. Final exams are next week, and she wanted to go before the end of the semester. .... I should really find out if she's engaged or just wears a ring. There's no stone in it, but still.

What's the belt trick?


----------



## L

William I am said:


> Haha, already asked her to go for drinks a few weeks ago. She was enthusiastic. Final exams are next week, and she wanted to go before the end of the semester. .... I should really find out if she's engaged or just wears a ring. There's no stone in it, but still.
> 
> What's the belt trick?


You stick your weiner under your pants part of a belt so that you can go stealth mode when you are happy.


----------



## William I am

L said:


> You stick your weiner under your pants part of a belt so that you can go stealth mode when you are happy.


Haha!.aaaaah I think that would be the opposite of stealth mode for me. More like "just the tip" mode.


----------



## Symphi

I had dreams last night which involved rope, intimate shenanigans, and a forest somewhere... which seriously never happens. So this morning I woke up wanting some physical attention, and it seems to be getting worse.

Then, texting mah boyfriend since it's an hour drive to his house:

"When do you want me today?"

"Right meow."

Correct answer. >:3


----------



## Particulate

I *probably* have a urinary tract infection. I say probably because I haven't been to a doctor yet. I have an appointment for monday though.

It's probably from having unprotected anal sex with one of my clients. Or unprotected vaginal sex with another client. Or unprotected anal sex with that guy I met in a bar last week.

Apparently when I'm really drunk I have a habit of flat out shredding condoms.


----------



## knittigan

A quick analysis of my sex life reveals that I may have mild hip dysplasia :dry:


----------



## L

knittigan said:


> A quick analysis of my sex life reveals that I may have mild hip dysplasia :dry:


What's that?


----------



## L

A confession of mind would have to be this:

I feel weird for being a virgin and having made like 10 ish comment in this thread already...


----------



## knittigan

L said:


> What's that?


A congenital or acquired malformation of the hip socket. In practical terms, it means that I have premature arthritis in my hips and that putting pressure on them (one more than the other, but both really) in the wrong way means that my hips will start to dislocate and that is, obviously, fairly agonising.



L said:


> A confession of mind would have to be this:I feel weird for being a virgin and having made like 10 ish comment in this thread already...


Nothing wrong with that. Being a virgin doesn't make you asexual.


----------



## L

knittigan said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Being a virgin doesn't make you asexual.


No, just feels weird because I have no stories yet I continuously type in this thread lmao.


----------



## Particulate

knittigan said:


> A quick analysis of my sex life reveals that I may have mild hip dysplasia :dry:


Best way to tell if a girl likes you is if she keeps her feet up by her ears.


----------



## knittigan

L said:


> No, just feels weird because I have no stories yet I continuously type in this thread lmao.


Personally, some of my best sexual confessions have to do with sex that is solo, not partnered. Time to spice up the masturbation!



Particulate said:


> Best way to tell if a girl likes you is if she keeps her feet up by her ears.


Fine with me so long as my knees can stay together. Favourite position, actually.


----------



## Master Mind

Seeing the back of a woman's neck earlier today elicited erotic thoughts in me. I'm unsure what it is about it, as I never have erotic thoughts elicited by random people I see during the day when I go out, but for some reason the back of a woman's neck does it for me. It's the only area that visually does that.


----------



## Kore

knittigan said:


> Fine with me so long as my knees can stay together. Favourite position, actually.


For some reason, that statement made me blush so hard. :laughing:


----------



## ForsakenMe

This is gonna be like a half confession half question thing. Um. When February of 2013 comes, it'll be three years since I've last had sex and I'm just wondering if it's going to hurt a lot should I meet a guy in 2013 and beyond?


----------



## Penguin

ForsakenMe said:


> This is gonna be like a half confession half question thing. Um. When February of 2013 comes, it'll be three years since I've last had sex and I'm just wondering if it's going to hurt a lot should I meet a guy in 2013 and beyond?


damn 3 years??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? if you need help with getting a dude to bang you I can help (no im not propositioning you(unless you're hot))


----------



## ForsakenMe

Penguin said:


> damn 3 years??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? if you need help with getting a dude to bang you I can help (no im not propositioning you(unless you're hot))


I didn't asked for a volunteer. I only asked if it would hurt.


----------



## knittigan

@ForsakenMe, as long as you go slow and have lots of foreplay first when you do "do the deed," you should be fine. If it's something you're truly worried about, you can probably figure out how to loosen things up with a well-lubed finger every once in a while.


----------



## ForsakenMe

knittigan said:


> @ForsakenMe, as long as you go slow and have lots of foreplay first when you do "do the deed," you should be fine. If it's something you're truly worried about, you can probably figure out how to loosen things up with a well-lubed finger every once in a while.


Thank you. It's funny, isn't it? After a while, it's like I forget how sex works. :laughing: Jesus.


----------



## Penguin

ForsakenMe said:


> I didn't asked for a volunteer. I only asked if it would hurt.


I didn't volunteer (=


----------



## L

knittigan said:


> Personally, some of my best sexual confessions have to do with sex that is solo, not partnered. *Time to spice up the masturbation!*


Doesn't sound very appealing....


----------



## RetroVortex

L said:


> Doesn't sound very appealing....


Does sound appetising though! XD


----------



## L

RetroVortex said:


> Does sound appetising though! XD


Yes.... nothing quite like spicing up your dick... sounds very appetizing....





































:laughing:


----------



## hulia

I wonder how sex with men compares to sex with women considering I've only done it with the latter. I kind of(?) want to find out sometime soon, I guess. Except the only men I've been crushing on lately are office managers and sexy security guards at shopping centres who are either in their mid-thirties to early forties. And my boss. But they're all out of the equation. :dry:


----------



## Wellsy

After returning from Meredith Music festival which lasted 3-4 days, I didnt have the privacy to masturbate.
Now that im home ive already done it 5 times, this is just ridiculous.
Just so pent up.


----------



## Flash FM

I hate flying. The long queues, the waiting around, being stuck in a pressurised tube for hours on end, the terrible food....The whole experience would be rendered a good deal more tolerable if they provided a private room on each plane wherein amorous couples could join the mile-high club or frustrated singletons could indulge in a spot of self-service. Perhaps such a room could be made sound-proof to spare anyone's embarrassment and the room could be booked for 10- or 20-minute slots. Does anyone else like this idea? Long-haul flights can be so tedious and the mind often turns to lustful thoughts on such occasions.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Hmmm. Bring on the trolling/flaming comments of "that is impossible/joke/dreaming/lie/whatever", I suppose...

I have been preoccupied with a slightly younger woman (39 vs my 46). For the last few weeks. It has been quite satisfying for the both of us.

So, hrm, an example - Saturday night dancing, early Sunday morning going to sleep over at her place. Sex before sleep, and sex upon waking up. Her bedroom smelt of sex and sweat by the time we were done.

The second sex on Sunday morning after waking up included her orgasming on my cock 15 times. Then we lost count for a bit - we think at least two more orgasms - followed by two massive orgasms at the instigation of my hands and tongue.

The last two orgasms were to the point where she was quivering and her entire skin was so sensitive that she couldn't stand to be touched by me. I couldn't lay a finger on her, let alone cuddle her close, for over ten minutes. And she couldn't close her legs, her clit was so sensitive it sent her into twitching and squealing spasms.

Today she said that I'm like a 16-year-old - always up for it. Yes, unless totally shattered and exhausted. Apparantly that's not normal of guys my age.

There is a primal satisfaction to being able to pleasure a girl in various ways: foreplay, sex, afterplay lasting for hours.

Let the cries of bullshit begin. *rolleyes* I may read them next time I come back, in a couple of weeks. *amused*

Edit: It's also very horny-making when she's riding you and gets all wide-eyed and cooing about your cock being *really deep* in her. Which has probably been said many times before in this thread, but wth I ain't read 'em.


----------



## Symphi

A few things from me tonight. (My confessions are always lame. :x)

I went down on a man for the first time recently. I thought I would be poor at/wouldn't like giving oral, as I had no frame of reference and wasn't about to Google that nonsense. Guess not, because now I can't remember how many times it's been since the first go. And there's always a grinning boyfriend waiting for me to kiss him when I'm ready to move on to the next thing. (Bragging again.)

The above has awakened some sort of sleeping self-confidence in my body. "A bit stiff" has gone to "enraptured dancer" and I didn't even notice.

Also, first time shower shenanigans. Wish we hadn't run out of hot water so quickly.

Finally, my body's been stressed lately. I get really into the mood and do fantastically, but no matter what my SO does it's like my body won't have any of it and refuses to let me finish. SO FRUSTRATING.


----------



## the big tombrowski

Volcarona said:


> I wonder how sex with men compares to sex with women considering I've only done it with the latter. I kind of(?) want to find out sometime soon, I guess. Except the only men I've been crushing on lately are office managers and sexy security guards at shopping centres who are either in their mid-thirties to early forties. And my boss. But they're all out of the equation. :dry:





Wellsy said:


> After returning from Meredith Music festival which lasted 3-4 days, I didnt have the privacy to masturbate.
> Now that im home ive already done it 5 times, this is just ridiculous.
> Just so pent up.


Not sure if this is entirely appropriate but

Volcarona meet Wellsy, Wellsy meet Volcarona

:tongue:


----------



## Wellsy

the big tombrowski said:


> Not sure if this is entirely appropriate but
> 
> Volcarona meet Wellsy, Wellsy meet Volcarona
> 
> :tongue:


Should be getting paid for them matchmaking skills hahahaha


----------



## Penguin

when I get back from the school break I have 3 women lined up for dates, at least one of those should end with sex (= and that's not including the work I could do this month (=


----------



## Kore

Volcarona said:


> I wonder how sex with men compares to sex with women considering I've only done it with the latter. I kind of(?) want to find out sometime soon, I guess. Except the only men I've been crushing on lately are office managers and sexy security guards at shopping centres who are either in their mid-thirties to early forties. And my boss. But they're all out of the equation. :dry:



I saw a guy running today. . . I think my body went "Hurry! The prey is getting away!" Tall, broad shoulders, shapely chest, tapering nicely to a tight ass and strong legs. Chemicals man. . . chemicals! :frustrating:


----------



## the big tombrowski

Wellsy said:


> Should be getting paid for them matchmaking skills hahahaha


Gotta love that Aussie sense of humour


----------



## Wellsy

the big tombrowski said:


> Gotta love that Aussie sense of humour


I was on the verge of some massive introspection that was getting too serious and you broke it up nicely, I had a pretty good laugh.


----------



## Skum

Hung out with the guy I've liked for months last night. We made out.

And afterwards I was PANTING the whole drive home. Seriously, could not control my breathing. Tried texting a friend and my phone almost flew out of my hands because they were so jittery. It was ridiculous. But so blissful. I've never felt this way befooooore ahhhhhhhhh!!!

   
AHHHHHHHH


----------



## hulia

airotciV said:


> I saw a guy running today. . . I think my body went "Hurry! The prey is getting away!" Tall, broad shoulders, shapely chest, tapering nicely to a tight ass and strong legs. Chemicals man. . . chemicals! :frustrating:


I love men who run around the neighbourhood like the sexy ass health freaks they are. Flexing asscheeks and all.

I actually kinda have a crush on this guy who runs by my house on his afternoon routine. I want to throw flowers out my window at him. Keep running, hot man.

That ass though.


----------



## koalaroo

I actually don't mind facials; I don't find them degrading at all.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

döden said:


> Hung out with the guy I've liked for months last night. We made out.
> 
> And afterwards I was PANTING the whole drive home. Seriously, could not control my breathing. Tried texting a friend and my phone almost flew out of my hands because they were so jittery. It was ridiculous. But so blissful. I've never felt this way befooooore ahhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHH


Grats. Definitely been through a similar experience. If it weren't for the constant shit tests, it would have worked out.


----------



## Kore

Oh god yes! More of this, always more of this!


----------



## Drewbie

My underlying sexual dissatisfaction and frustration went on so long that it inverted and now being touched sexually kind of makes my skin crawl but I can't get enough hugs. I AM SO SAD.


----------



## William I am

Drewbie said:


> My underlying sexual dissatisfaction and frustration went on so long that it inverted and now being touched sexually kind of makes my skin crawl but I can't get enough hugs. I AM SO SAD.


  I'm sorry! I hope you're not sad like this for long. Best of luck in meeting someone soon who can give you all the hugs you need.


----------



## Drewbie

William I am said:


> I'm sorry! I hope you're not sad like this for long. Best of luck in meeting someone soon who can give you all the hugs you need.


I have one person that I get to hug on a regular basis but it's not enough. I want to hug LOTS of people.


----------



## Svensenberg

koalaroo said:


> I actually don't mind facials; I don't find them degrading at all.



I've been lucky enough that all of the women I have dated have this same opinion. I say lucky because it is a huge turn-on for me, and if my partner didn't like it (or was even extremely put-off by it, as some women are) I could see it really being a wet blanket on our love life.


----------



## Kyandigaru

my mother called me a freak for being interested in being in a relationship/marrying a bisexual man. Well, mom you created this freak so I guess that would make you part-time freak?
___________
SN: i Do get turned on by man being with a man.


----------



## Baby Spidey

I have a new fantasy I hope to accomplish:_ I want to watch my partner masturbate while talking on the phone with a friend or stranger, begging to the person to let him cum while talking to them._

Something about watching people masturbating makes them look so vulnerable imo, and I love it. I love it especially when him/her say my name, literally begging me to touch them. I want to hear the person whimpering for me to the point where they might cum from me just touching them.

I want to give my partner a boner in a public area, but he's not into that sadly. :/

I also love huge butts, especially on men. There was one guy I knew who had the greatest ass ever, and I wanted to stick my face between his amazing asscheeks and eat him out.

Another thing I really want to do is leave scars and tons of bruises on my partner. Ngl, but it's kind of my way of saying I "own" him. Omg. He doesn't even know all of the rough things I want to do to him.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Queen Arienrhod said:


> I also love huge butts, especially on men. There was one guy I knew who had the greatest ass ever, and I wanted to stick my face between his amazing asscheeks and eat him out.


I love huge butts on men too, I have the same fantasies. I also want to stick a dildo in there!


----------



## Baby Spidey

Kyandigaru said:


> I love huge butts on men too, I have the same fantasies. I also want to stick a dildo in there!


Omg. Same here. I'm really glad my boyfriend is open to the idea. :3


----------



## Kyandigaru

Queen Arienrhod said:


> Omg. Same here. I'm really glad my boyfriend is open to the idea. :3


im really coming to terms with my strong attraction to bisexual men. I rather them than straight men. They are open with their emotions and communications (at least the open bis). and its a turn on.. I actually look at their asses when checking them out.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Choking a woman is so much damn fun.


----------



## Death Persuades

I only ever told this to one person.. who was my partner at the time... but I really want to drink milk from a partners breasts :blushed:


----------



## Baby Spidey

josue0098 said:


> I only ever told this to one person.. who was my partner at the time... but I really want to drink milk from a partners breasts :blushed:


This is actually a big fantasy of mine, too!


----------



## Death Persuades

Queen Arienrhod said:


> This is actually a big fantasy of mine, too!


But you'll probably have more luck finding someone let you suck their breasts. lol

Plus they can't be just any breasts... I want them to be special :blushed:


----------



## Symphi

Yardiff Bey said:


> Choking a woman is so much damn fun.


I've discovered that being a lady and returning the favor is also enjoyable.

Did I type that?


----------



## L

I'm thinking.... I might have to lose my virginity on Thursday night just in case the Mayans were right and the world ends so it can begin again...


Hmmmm......







<-not me by the way


Meh... too much trouble...


----------



## Kore

Yardiff Bey said:


> Choking a woman is so much damn fun.


When I was younger, all the girls in my circle would hang out together in one of our basement bedrooms and eventually end up choking eachother. It seems really messed up now that I've typed it. :laughing:

____________________________________________________________________

He holds you from behind, grips your throat tightly and whispers in your ear everything that he _will_ do to you that night. Ace.


----------



## whist

I gave my boyfriend a blowjob while he was playing video games... 'cause I got bored of watching him farm, ahaha.


----------



## L

whist said:


> I gave my boyfriend a blowjob while he was playing video games... 'cause I got bored of watching him farm, ahaha.


Best. Girlfriend.
EVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRR

lmao.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

This is gonna sound really, Really, REALLY twisted.

I _*know*_ that walking away from my last girlfriend has permanently fucked with her mind and emotions. I did it for very good reasons, which I will explain to her - if she ever attempts to interact with me in something more than a passive-aggressive-shaming-guilt-tripping manner. I don't see that happening any time soon. *amused*

However.

Knowing that it has fucked with her emotions to the point where she is practically obsessed REALLY turns me on. I know that she will never get over me. And now I've got this goddamn fucking boner from hell, compounded by an overriding sense of pride and personal power.

The really twisted part, though: I fucking LIKE what I did to the silly bitch. I'm fucking GLAD that I did it to the silly bitch. And I'd fucking DO IT AGAIN to the silly bitch.

And I am totally fucking down with that.

Looks like I'm turning into a complete sociopath. *amused*


----------



## hulia

I was searching through my old phone today trying to find a text my friend sent me a few months back, and boredom.. or curiosity got the best of me. I looked further back and found some texts my ex sent me, along with her nudes. I never deleted them and I'm glad that I didn't. I feel weird about this, but there's some things I want to do with them in my privacy of my own room. I'm also turned on by the fact that she might have kept my end of the favour. I wonder if she wanks off to them like I'm going to do to hers soon.


----------



## Symphi

Today, I found the song that I want to make love to for the first time.

(It's a remix of a Zelda OST song... which I'm not sure what that says about me. But anyway...)

It's so intimate and moving, my soul would be entirely at peace with it playing in the background.

And now I'm in all sorts of want. Ah well. Patience has yet to fail me.


----------



## LyricalWhip

Dear "gym folk":

Yes, I know I have grey spandex on. 

Yes, I know I sweat profusely.

Yes, I know I know I have a dark, sweaty "Vthing" going on.

I can't get an INCH of privacy in this motherfucker...

Yet I love this place. This place is my escape.

Thus, I've evolved to a point where I simply don't give a fuck anymore.

No hate. Hell, I have bits of all of your DNA in my gym bag alone. 

Just know that I know that shit is there...the dark and sweaty "V" I mean

It is ridiculous I know. But I refuse to "decide" what to pack in my gym bag. 

Fuck it. I'm a woman...with a sweaty cooch...sue me. 

It is crazy looking though...but I don't give a shit.

I will reach high and let the sweaty V shine!!

Cause I'm there to get it in. In some crazy way, I have to fatigue my body to make sense of the crazy shit my mind has taken in!!!

It's exhausting and expensive to be exclusive in that space! haha. So fuck it. Spandex..."Holy" sweatpants....too small tshirts....too big hoodies...

I will rock whatever I pop in that bag! Hell yeah!

...But urm.. *ahem*....just know that I see that dark v in the mirror too and all.....

Just know the grey spandex are my last resort, cause I fkn hate laundry....so I choose to rock the sweaty V proudly. 

Love,

V


----------



## Death Persuades

whist said:


> I gave my boyfriend a blowjob while he was playing video games... 'cause I got bored of watching him farm, ahaha.


omg I just imagined a Llama or Alpaca or whatever that is giving someone a blow job while he plays video games XD


----------



## Yardiff Bey

LyricalWhip said:


> Dear "gym folk":
> 
> Yes, I know I have grey spandex on.
> 
> Yes, I know I sweat profusely.
> 
> Yes, I know I know I have a dark, sweaty "Vthing" going on.
> 
> I can't get an INCH of privacy in this motherfucker...
> 
> Yet I love this place. This place is my escape.
> 
> Thus, I've evolved to a point where I simply don't give a fuck anymore.
> 
> No hate. Hell, I have bits of all of your DNA in my gym bag alone.
> 
> Just know that I know that shit is there...the dark and sweaty "V" I mean
> 
> It is ridiculous I know. But I refuse to "decide" what to pack in my gym bag.
> 
> Fuck it. I'm a woman...with a sweaty cooch...sue me.
> 
> It is crazy looking though...but I don't give a shit.
> 
> I will reach high and let the sweaty V shine!!
> 
> Cause I'm there to get it in. In some crazy way, I have to fatigue my body to make sense of the crazy shit my mind has taken in!!!
> 
> It's exhausting and expensive to be exclusive in that space! haha. So fuck it. Spandex..."Holy" sweatpants....too small tshirts....too big hoodies...
> 
> I will rock whatever I pop in that bag! Hell yeah!
> 
> ...But urm.. *ahem*....just know that I see that dark v in the mirror too and all.....
> 
> Just know the grey spandex are my last resort, cause I fkn hate laundry....so I choose to rock the sweaty V proudly.
> 
> Love,
> 
> V


Why would there be a problem with that?










*amused*


----------



## carlaviii

I read the beginning of the thread, heh -- I've rarely had a problem with the taste of semen. I'm not seeking it out, but it's not the worst thing either. And some guys really like it when you let just a little dribble out of the corner of your mouth... :kitteh:


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Goddamn, I hate being 46 and with (according to my ex) the sex-drive of a 16-year-old. It can't be normal! >_<


----------



## Arbite

Symphi said:


> Today, I found the song that I want to make love to for the first time.
> 
> (It's a remix of a Zelda OST song... which I'm not sure what that says about me. But anyway...)
> 
> It's so intimate and moving, my soul would be entirely at peace with it playing in the background.
> 
> And now I'm in all sorts of want. Ah well. Patience has yet to fail me.


The Ephixa remixes are very sexy, I can tell you having sex with them playing is awesome. The said, sex on a hay bale gives you a really itchy butt... :/


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

Felt a breast in real life for the first time.


----------



## L

IAmOrangeToday said:


> Felt a breast in real life for the first time.


He touched a boob and he liked it.


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

L said:


> He touched a boob and he liked it.


Yes... but to be honest I was more worried about making sure she did.


----------



## L

IAmOrangeToday said:


> Yes... but to be honest I was more worried about making sure she did.


That's nice and all but... that doesn't work into my joke :tongue:


----------



## Svensenberg

So... lately I've been having thoughts about making love to my girlfriend, as her sister watches :O

HOWEVER, I am 99% sure this is one of those things that sounds hot, but once you actually get there it is awkward and not very sexy.


----------



## Skum

Can someone explain to me why even porn sites geared for women still feature 80% women? 

I don't want to see pussy, I don't want to see lady ass, I don't want to see tits. I could give a fuck about some random chick's face while she's sucking someone off. I don't care about stockings or cute/sexy outfits. And I certainly don't care if the women are all shapes and sizes. Body confidence, great! Now go away, where the men @?
I don't want gay porn either.

Porn pisses me off.

I confess that I can't wait to give head again.
I confess that I'm rather shy at first and prefer a man to be on top of me when starting out.
As far as I'm concerned that sets a sort of expectation which I can then blow away. Every which way.


----------



## carlaviii

Skum said:


> Can someone explain to me why even porn sites geared for women still feature 80% women?
> 
> I don't want to see pussy, I don't want to see lady ass, I don't want to see tits. I could give a fuck about some random chick's face while she's sucking someone off. I don't care about stockings or cute/sexy outfits. And I certainly don't care if the women are all shapes and sizes. Body confidence, great! Now go away, where the men @?
> I don't want gay porn either.
> 
> Porn pisses me off.


Agreed. I want to see HIM enjoying the blowjob. Pan lovingly across his musculature, please. And I don't need gynecology shots beyond just a glimpse or two; I want the camera to pull back and let me see them interacting while they're going at it. 

I also want to know why I've been hearing "women-centric porn is coming!" for nigh on 20 years now and it STILL ISN'T HERE.


----------



## Death Persuades

IAmOrangeToday said:


> Felt a breast in real life for the first time.


How does one touch a breast outside of real life?


----------



## koalaroo

josue0098 said:


> How does one touch a breast outside of real life?


I was wondering the same thing, actually. VR titties? I dunno.


----------



## cosmia

My confession is I've been in a relationship for 3 1/2 months and we still haven't had sex yet. I've never been this sexually frustrated in my life. Like, I'm all for people taking their time, but I'm a very sexual person, despite not having tons of experience, so this is kind of torture for me.

I love the Sex & Relationship boards so I can live vicariously through some of you :'(


----------



## Death Persuades

koalaroo said:


> I was wondering the same thing, actually. VR titties? I dunno.


VR titties made me LOL.. literally. XP




cosmia said:


> My confession is I've been in a relationship for 3 1/2 months and we still haven't had sex yet. I've never been this sexually frustrated in my life. Like, I'm all for people taking their time, but I'm a very sexual person, despite not having tons of experience, so this is kind of torture for me.
> 
> I love the Sex & Relationship boards so I can live vicariously through some of you :'(



Wow! I am the complete opposite :s I would rather postpone all the sex stuff until she literally gives me no other choice :s I am more than happy with snuggles. haha


----------



## L

cosmia said:


> I love the Sex & Relationship boards so I can live vicariously through some of you :'(


Same here...:sad:


----------



## thisisme

ethxt_ said:


> I finally got flexible enough to do proper autofellatio, and sigh, it doesn't feel like getting a blowjob, it feels like sucking dick


omfg this is hilarious! I'm so sorry it wasn't all that you'd hoped it would be!


----------



## Cassieopeia

My sexual confessions:

- Everybody knows me as the innocent girl (hello, ISFJ here), and I'm still a virgin (at nineteen), but I sometimes feel like a closet fucking nymphomaniac. Can you see that in my eyes? Haha
- My mom actually told me a long time ago that the women in our family have abnormally high levels of testosterone which causes us to have over active emotions and a high sex drive like a man...
- I think when I live with a man I'm gonna demand sex a lot. I just masturbate a lot because I only want sex with a guy when a commitment's involved. That's probably gonna be awhile.
- I'm sexually attracted to girls, not romantically at all. I will have a threesome with a future boyfriend and a hot ass girl. It's gonna happen. I've already made out with more girls than guys. What are friends for..?
- I don't have any freaky fetishes, but I imagine rough sex to be the best. If it's not rough and passionate, it's not good.
- GETTING KISSED/LICKED ANYWHERE, OMG
- My biggest turn-on would be a guy genuinely liking whatever we're doing. Getting someone off is what gets me off. This means I can take up whatever fetishes they want, as long as they're not out of my boundaries. I've been a guy friend's internet/texting humiliatrix, and I've been a guy friend's internet/texting submissive. I genuinely loved, was enthusiastic, and got off to both because they loved it. See. This is why y'all should get with an Fe girl. ;*
- However, nothing gets me off better than being in love with someone. When I'm in love and think about the person, I have thee best orgasms. I already know that for me, casual sex couldn't compare, so I'm not bothering with that. I am pretty sexually frustrated, but I can please myself just fine for now.

I guess that's about it. Nothing too bad..? Haha


----------



## surgery

I want to be throat fucked so hard that my eyes water.
I want to feel my whole body drenched in cum.


----------



## Death Persuades

Last night I had the most awkward sex dream ever :S


----------



## carlaviii

To add on to what @_cass_ieopia said... guys, if you can help it at all, don't be a silent orgasmer. I know it's not necessarily under conscious control, but hearing a guy get off...? HOT. 






I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## hulia

Boyfriend forces all of these sex noises every time we talk on the phone or Skype, just as a joke, but it's mesmerising. I want to make him do the real thing. Not just moans for material of immature humour or a stupid laugh. I wish he were here so we could both make those noises and more.


----------



## William I am

Cassieopeia said:


> - GETTING KISSED/LICKED ANYWHERE, OMG
> - My biggest turn-on would be a guy genuinely liking whatever we're doing. Getting someone off is what gets me off .....
> I genuinely loved, was enthusiastic, and got off to both because they loved it. See. This is why y'all should get with an Fe girl. ;*
> - However, nothing gets me off better than being in love with someone. When I'm in love and think about the person, I have thee best orgasms. I already know that for me, casual sex couldn't compare, so I'm not bothering with that. I am pretty sexually frustrated, but I can please myself just fine for now.
> 
> I guess that's about it. Nothing too bad..? Haha



WORD to the last two. I wonder what Fe-Fe would be like? Awesome, or possibly boring because nobody wanted to say "I want x, y and z.".

And yeah. Everybody thinks I'm weird for not liking casual sex, but ... I just... what's the point? The best part of sex is the mushy romantic feelings that go with it.


----------



## Cassieopeia

William I am said:


> WORD to the last two. I wonder what Fe-Fe would be like? Awesome, or possibly boring because nobody wanted to say "I want x, y and z.".
> 
> And yeah. Everybody thinks I'm weird for not liking casual sex, but ... I just... what's the point? The best part of sex is the mushy romantic feelings that go with it.


Hmm... well, I'm highly attracted to ESTP's. They (obviously) use Ti first but can tap into their Fe well if they're balanced enough... so yeah, they tend to be more forward about what they want rather than an Fe people-pleaser. In relationships in general, though, I think it's important to have the same judging functions for easier communication. Although, I'm not really attracted to Fe-dominant or -auxiliary guys. I already have enough sensitivity for the both of us and then some. Lol

Exactly! I see no problem if people wanna do that, but I'm just certain I wouldn't find it satisfying. Feelings = passion = intensity = better sex.


----------



## Carrier

Sexual confessions? I have three. 1. Once on a business trip, I got a BJ from a t-girl in Thailand. My only gay experience. 2. Once, after sex, my then GF and I tasted each others urine. 3. I have been paid for sex 5 times. Twice by a husband who wanted me to have sex with his wife. Three times by wealthy , older women.


----------



## Skum

cosmia said:


> My confession is I've been in a relationship for 3 1/2 months and we still haven't had sex yet. I've never been this sexually frustrated in my life. Like, I'm all for people taking their time, but I'm a very sexual person, despite not having tons of experience, so this is kind of torture for me.
> 
> I love the Sex & Relationship boards so I can live vicariously through some of you :'(


Out of curiosity, why is he/she waiting?
My man told me last night that he wants to wait just as I'd kissed my way down to his crotch and was about to pull his boxers aside. I completely respect that but I'm also still a bit surprised. I've known him for over a year and I never took him to be someone who'd wait.


----------



## cosmia

Skum said:


> Out of curiosity, why is he/she waiting?


Nerves, it seems. Which I think is totally fine and normal. I just wish I knew how to make him comfortable enough to where he isn't so anxious  (If anybody has any insight/advice, feel free to chime in or PM me to avoid derail.)


----------



## Carrier

Wow, is it me or is the younger generation of men more sexually backward and timid than in the 70's or 80's. I had my first sex at 13 and was regularily having sex (more than once a week) by 16. When I got my driver's license, I had a shaving kit in the glove box containing condoms, spermacide, lube, baby wipes and t.p. Guys today seem so delicate.


----------



## RetroVortex

Carrier said:


> Wow, is it me or is the younger generation of men more sexually backward and timid than in the 70's or 80's. I had my first sex at 13 and was regularily having sex (more than once a week) by 16. When I got my driver's license, I had a shaving kit in the glove box containing condoms, spermacide, lube, baby wipes and t.p. Guys today seem so delicate.


In a generation where everything that constitutes the traditional idea of "adulthood" is disproportionate in price to the earning a young man is capable of its not suprising that many are unable to move on and outwards from the family home, not without having tens of thousands of debt from the get go from higher education costs and basic living. (At least in the UK)

I don't think its just that though, societal standards have changed. Less pressure on Women to be women, and Men to be men. 
Liberation works both ways you know. 

Besides with the average life expectancy increasing, where's the rush to grow up? 
(Especially with the miserable grey life we'll be living, where we'll be working to our graves, likely in debt or economic ruin of some kind, who knows? Only the well off are going to have any kind of pension thats for sure... -_-)

And the stupid, egotistical types are going to be the worst. They will be going nowhere fast. 

I wouldn't go worrying though, because despite all that, there are loads of lad's lads around. Footie! Cars! Women! Booze! 
That sort of things never changes... -_-


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

@_Carrier_ @_RetroVortex_ I think mens' attitudes to women have changed a little too. More men are content not to rush things and to take care about their partner's enjoyment before their own than back then, I feel. (although I don't have much evidence obviously)


----------



## Master Mind

William I am said:


> Everybody thinks I'm weird for not liking casual sex, but ... I just... what's the point? The best part of sex is the mushy romantic feelings that go with it.


Don't worry about what other people think.


----------



## Carrier

RetroVortex said:


> In a generation where everything that constitutes the traditional idea of "adulthood" is disproportionate in price to the earning a young man is capable of its not suprising that many are unable to move on and outwards from the family home, not without having tens of thousands of debt from the get go from higher education costs and basic living. (At least in the UK)
> 
> I don't think its just that though, societal standards have changed. Less pressure on Women to be women, and Men to be men.
> Liberation works both ways you know.
> 
> Besides with the average life expectancy increasing, where's the rush to grow up?
> (Especially with the miserable grey life we'll be living, where we'll be working to our graves, likely in debt or economic ruin of some kind, who knows? Only the well off are going to have any kind of pension thats for sure... -_-)
> 
> And the stupid, egotistical types are going to be the worst. They will be going nowhere fast.
> 
> I wouldn't go worrying though, because despite all that, there are loads of lad's lads around. Footie! Cars! Women! Booze!
> That sort of things never changes... -_-


it'sbeen my experience that those who do grow up quick have an enormous advantage over the "shrinking violets', and Emos. They usually get the better jobs, have less debt, and get the better looking women. If you snooze, you lose.


----------



## Carrier

IAmOrangeToday said:


> I think mens' attitudes to women have changed a little too. More men are content not to rush things and to take care about their partner's enjoyment before their own than back then, I feel. (although I don't have much evidence obviously)


Well, I have a fair amount of experience, and I've found that women respond to confidence, a certain low-key agressiveness, and a man's sexual abilities. I know few women who are attracted to weak acting guys.


----------



## Juggernaut

Carrier said:


> Well, I have a fair amount of experience, and I've found that women respond to confidence, a certain low-key agressiveness, and a man's sexual abilities. I know few women who are attracted to weak acting guys.


I love confidence in a man, but I absolutely hate narcissism. (Playful narcissism is alright!) More often than not, people confuse those two traits.

I feel like other NT's would make the best sexual partners.
All that pent up emotion that they don't know how to deal with that just turns into aggressive lusty passion. Me gusta.


----------



## Penguin

Juggernaut said:


> I love confidence in a man, but I absolutely hate narcissism. (Playful narcissism is alright!) More often than not, people confuse those two traits.
> 
> I feel like other NT's would make the best sexual partners.
> All that pent up emotion that they don't know how to deal with that just turns into aggressive lusty passion. Me gusta.


yep


----------



## Yardiff Bey

My friendship is conditional. Big-time conditional.

Therefore: My affection is conditional.

Further: My love is conditional.

Both of these far more so than my friendships, and my lovers are held to far higher standards of behaviour.

Edit: It always amuses me, the retards who say to me: "love shouldn't be conditional!" Wrong. Treat me well and we'll get along well. Treat me like shit then you obviously don't love me - so bye-bye and good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## William I am

Master Mind said:


> Don't worry about what other people think.


Mmm. My life kind of depends on other people though. Otherwise, I wouldn't care.


----------



## carlaviii

Yardiff Bey said:


> Edit: It always amuses me, the retards who say to me: "love shouldn't be conditional!" Wrong. Treat me well and we'll get along well. Treat me like shit then you obviously don't love me - so bye-bye and good riddance to bad rubbish.


The conditional love paradigm that my husband grew up under has destroyed our marriage. 

I suspect we are talking about different forms of conditional love, though. I agree it doesn't make any sense to "love" someone who treats you badly (why my husband continues to give his parents the time of day is beyond me) but we don't always get to choose these things.


----------



## illow

Yardiff Bey said:


> My friendship is conditional. Big-time conditional.
> 
> Therefore: My affection is conditional.
> 
> Further: My love is conditional.
> 
> Both of these far more so than my friendships, and my lovers are held to far higher standards of behaviour.
> 
> Edit: It always amuses me, the retards who say to me: "love shouldn't be conditional!" Wrong. Treat me well and we'll get along well. Treat me like shit then you obviously don't love me - so bye-bye and good riddance to bad rubbish.


I'd like to think that unconditional love exists....you're example doesn't really validate anything...it might be rare, and i agree that most love is conditional in some sense...but i'm talking about a level of understanding each other to the point it becomes unspoken....unconditional.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

carlaviii said:


> The conditional love paradigm that my husband grew up under has destroyed our marriage.
> 
> I suspect we are talking about different forms of conditional love, though. I agree it doesn't make any sense to "love" someone who treats you badly (why my husband continues to give his parents the time of day is beyond me) but we don't always get to choose these things.


Correct, conditional in that someone tends to on the whole treat me well vs on the whole treating me like a meal-ticket or being nasty. I do not know the situation re you and your husband, of course. Perhaps you should make a post, assuming that you feel comfortable enough to share such things.



illow said:


> I'd like to think that unconditional love exists....you're example doesn't really validate anything...it might be rare, and i agree that most love is conditional in some sense...but i'm talking about a level of understanding each other to the point it becomes unspoken....unconditional.


Such a level of mutual understanding and unspoken care is treating someone well. I sincerely doubt that such a level of mutual care could develop in an environment of constant nit-picking and selfishness on the part of one or both partners - because the conditions which allow such love and trust to develop over time are absent.

The conditions are absent. Thus: conditional.


----------



## illow

Maybe....it all starts from the self, so the conditions would have to be suitable for your-self first, not other, thus, responsibility.....understanding the conditions aren't difficult, even a simple mind could love unconditionally, though the risks involved are greater...i think its all about expression, and genuine feelings, rather than rules, and conditions...you may feel different.


----------



## illow

Yardiff Bey said:


> Such a level of mutual understanding and unspoken care is treating someone well. I sincerely doubt that such a level of mutual care could develop in an environment of constant nit-picking and selfishness on the part of one or both partners - because the
> conditions which allow such love and trust to develop over time are absent.
> 
> The conditions are absent. Thus: conditional.


Maybe....it all starts from the self, so the conditions would have to be suitable for your-self first, and that's not selfishness, its responsibility.....understanding the conditions aren't difficult, even a simple mind could love unconditionally, though the risks involved are greater...i think its all about expression, and genuine feelings, rather than rules, and conditions...you may feel different.


----------



## Tyche

I swear this smilie :blushed: looks like someone who's about to have an orgasm.


----------



## Death Persuades

Etherea said:


> I swear this smilie :blushed: looks like someone who's about to have an orgasm.


Although some people look more like this :shocked: or this :bored: or even this :angry:.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Kyandigaru said:


> i think i just need a more experienced partner then....


Or the willingness to encourage him to experiment with your body, even (and especially) in ways that you might consider to be completely over-the-edge. *wink*



Etherea said:


> I swear this smilie :blushed: looks like someone who's about to have an orgasm.


Either that or someone who is busting a gut while trying to have a huge-ass crap...


----------



## knittigan

Listening to myself moan turns me on.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

knittigan said:


> Listening to myself moan turns me on.


Listening to a girl moan turns me on. And telling a girl "You're so fucking sexy..." during a makeout session seems to get them turned on big-time.

Don't get me started, Bad Tinkerbell *amused*


----------



## Penguin

my sexual confession? I went to the bar on new years, not only did I miss the whole midnight kiss thing, but I got shot down at least 20 times before leaving alone...what.a.brutal.night. 

ah well even the best players have a bad game but cmon new years is supposed to be easy mode )=


----------



## EddyHeady

Penguin said:


> my sexual confession? I went to the bar on new years, not only did I miss the whole midnight kiss thing, but I got shot down at least 20 times before leaving alone...what.a.brutal.night.
> 
> ah well even the best players have a bad game but cmon new years is supposed to be easy mode )=


Aww!

I got myself a hot Swedish girl to my apartment during new years. Got the kisses and all, brought her back. But yeah. I don't do one-night stands so we just talked and had fun before sleeping. But god dammit I wanted to have sex. Been 7-8 months ago since last time. Fuck my principles sometimes. There were so many nice women to pick between too. Just knowing you're one simple move away from a nice ending, and you choose not to and misses that. Sucks having to endure.


----------



## L

My dick doesn't want to masturbate anymore but I still get horny... 

I swear it has a mind of its own and it says "awww, not this crap again... not even worth it..."

Mind replies: "Fuck you dick!" 

Mind: "Well.... now what....?"

I'm going through an awkward time...


----------



## Kyandigaru

if I were a man, i'd love to masturbate, just to see if I can "out shoot" myself.


----------



## Death Persuades

Kyandigaru said:


> if I were a man, i'd love to masturbate, just to see if I can "out shoot" myself.


Women can "out shoot" themselves as well.


----------



## Death Persuades

L said:


> My dick doesn't want to masturbate anymore but I still get horny...
> 
> I swear it has a mind of its own and it says "awww, not this crap again... not even worth it..."
> 
> Mind replies: "Fuck you dick!"
> 
> Mind: "Well.... now what....?"
> 
> I'm going through an awkward time...


You should try masturbating slowly and enjoying the journey, and not even care about the destination (orgasm).

I started doing this and have not orgasmed in like a week, but I feel just as satisfied, and my body only gets aroused when I want it to


----------



## Kyandigaru

josue0098 said:


> Women can "out shoot" themselves as well.


in a previous post, I can't do that yet...LOL

but I still would like to be a man and try this out...


----------



## Death Persuades

Kyandigaru said:


> in a previous post, I can't do that yet...LOL
> 
> but I still would like to be a man and try this out...


Oooh, I see. Maybe you should get a boyfriend and stand behind him and.. please him.. imagining it's yours.


----------



## Kyandigaru

josue0098 said:


> Oooh, I see. Maybe you should get a boyfriend and stand behind him and.. please him.. imagining it's yours.


lmao...that's funny *think to self* that just might work though! lol


----------



## Death Persuades

Kyandigaru said:


> lmao...that's funny *think to self* that just might work though! lol


and I'm sure he'll be happy, as well!


----------



## Kyandigaru

josue0098 said:


> and I'm sure he'll be happy, as well!


Can you imagine him just standing there with a straight face, not caring at all? LOL


----------



## Death Persuades

Paradox1987 said:


> I don't think letting a woman cum on my face, or me on her is degrading per se. I'd draw the line at piss play. You piss on me, you die (metaphorically speaking ofc).


I don't think I would be bothered at all if my partner urinated on me. Especially if I was cold


----------



## Death Persuades

Kyandigaru said:


> Can you imagine him just standing there with a straight face, not caring at all? LOL


I think it would be impossible to stand with a straight face while someone is masturbating you 

he may look like one of these --> :angry: :mellow: :blushed: roud: :bored::shocked: :crazy: :wink: :frustrating:


----------



## Kyandigaru

josue0098 said:


> I think it would be impossible to stand with a straight face while someone is masturbating you
> 
> he may look like one of these --> :angry: :mellow: :blushed: roud: :bored::shocked: :crazy: :wink: :frustrating:


hmmm? what would you do is your woman/man just came up behind you after showering and masturbated you. how would you feel?


----------



## Death Persuades

Kyandigaru said:


> hmmm? what would you do is your woman/man just came up behind you after showering and masturbated you. how would you feel?


i'd enjoy it  I'd feel quite good.


----------



## phony

Wellsy said:


> That's terrible, but that made me laugh so hard but I am still disturbed by that gif repeating it self.
> hahahaaha


Sexual confession time: If I were a guy for a day, I would so try that.







Also, I still don't really know if the whole "jizz in my pants" thing is real or not


----------



## RetroVortex

phony said:


> Sexual confession time: If I were a guy for a day, I would so try that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I still don't really know if the whole "jizz in my pants" thing is real or not


oh yeah. yep. It's real alright.


----------



## phony

RetroVortex said:


> oh yeah. yep. It's real alright.


WOAH. But... but why does everyone make it sound like terrible thing? o_o

Orgasm - wanking = superpower


----------



## RetroVortex

phony said:


> WOAH. But... but why does everyone make it sound like terrible thing? o_o
> 
> Orgasm - wanking = superpower


I think:

1. Most women would find it awkward if a guy jizzed infront of them.
2. Most men tend to tire after the first ejaculation! XD


----------



## phony

RetroVortex said:


> I think:
> 
> 1. Most women would find it awkward if a guy jizzed infront of them.
> 2. Most men tend to tire after the first ejaculation! XD



I think:

1. Unappreciative.
2. Whiny.
3. Akiva Schaffer is sexy in a he-may-or-may-not-be-an-alcoholic-serial-killer sort of way.
4. He can jizz in front of me, I will just sit in awe.
5. I was just kidding about the first 2, you know I love you, schmoopie.
6. I was talking to Kiv, why would I call you a schmoopie?


----------



## Carrier

RetroVortex said:


> Hey! That's the guy that fucked a pie! Right?


This is why I think that white upper or upper middle class people are the stupidest humans on earth. Common sense and survival instincts have been bred out of them, so they cannot function without lifelong guidance and direction. Rural or minority people are more sexual, and more able to deal with sexual issues.


----------



## firedell

Penguin said:


> well at least youre in your head just during sex and not the rest of life....I'm the exact opposite haha
> 
> but if its not his fault then it is kind of you to keep it to yourself, I'd feel inadequate if I thought someone had to fake it for me )=


I never said it was his fault.  and I have never faked it, so like I said, I have no idea if he knows or not. I kind of don't want to tell him now though, because he might have thought I have been. I know for the most part it's all on my end, and I need to learn how to focus less on what is going on, and more on the pleasure. 



JamesDowns said:


> Have you thought of any solutions? Can you reach orgasm by yourself? I try to blame my up bringing cuz they always said "no one should touch you there" "its wrong" So now my mind just turns the fire alarm on as soon as someone elses hand goes down my pants. :angry:


I can reach it by myself. It don't know if it's because I don't feel the pressure to do so, so I just think about it so much and it just doesn't happen. 

I'm not entirely sure how to overcome it. Maybe I just need to practice more. xD


----------



## RetroVortex

Carrier said:


> This is why I think that white upper or upper middle class people are the stupidest humans on earth. Common sense and survival instincts have been bred out of them, so they cannot function without lifelong guidance and direction. Rural or minority people are more sexual, and more able to deal with sexual issues.


Well.. You know... I was kinda referencing Jay and Silent Bob, but ummm...ok...


----------



## JamesDowns

Carrier said:


> This is why I think that white upper or upper middle class people are the stupidest humans on earth. Common sense and survival instincts have been bred out of them, so they cannot function without lifelong guidance and direction. Rural or minority people are more sexual, and more able to deal with sexual issues.


Define rural.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Carrier said:


> This is why I think that white upper or upper middle class people are the stupidest humans on earth. Common sense and survival instincts have been bred out of them, so they cannot function without lifelong guidance and direction. Rural or minority people are more sexual, and more able to deal with sexual issues.


I think that you might be mixing up a scene from a bullshit drama movie with real life.


----------



## Penguin

Carrier said:


> This is why I think that white upper or upper middle class people are the stupidest humans on earth. Common sense and survival instincts have been bred out of them, so they cannot function without lifelong guidance and direction. Rural or minority people are more sexual, and more able to deal with sexual issues.



whomever makes more money is USUALLY smarter but yeah keep thinkin that and keep being poor haha


----------



## L

Penguin said:


> whomever makes more money is USUALLY smarter but yeah keep thinkin that and keep being poor haha


Or just more driven/lucky/had more opportunities/etc.

Plus, how are we defining 'smarter'?


----------



## Penguin

L said:


> Or just more driven/lucky/had more opportunities/etc.
> 
> Plus, how are we defining 'smarter'?


iq...and basically any other measure of intelligence you'd like to look up stastics on


----------



## devoid

I used to be one of those "nobody too much older" people, and then I had to edit it to "nobody old enough to be my parent." Now I'm starting to think fuck it, I don't care if I have daddy issues, I just want to fuck older men.


----------



## Carrier

Penguin said:


> whomever makes more money is USUALLY smarter but yeah keep thinkin that and keep being poor haha


I could buy you and all the other little Penguins, it takes no smarts to follow Daddy.


----------



## Carrier

devoid said:


> I used to be one of those "nobody too much older" people, and then I had to edit it to "nobody old enough to be my parent." Now I'm starting to think fuck it, I don't care if I have daddy issues, I just want to fuck older men.


I always wanted to fuck older women, and for a time I did, but I came to realize that women my own age or a few years younger held my interest better than Granny Cougar. You will probably find out the same thing, but by all means experiment.


----------



## devoid

Carrier said:


> I always wanted to fuck older women, and for a time I did, but I came to realize that women my own age or a few years younger held my interest better than Granny Cougar. You will probably find out the same thing, but by all means experiment.


I'm 20, so younger men are still preoccupied with farting in public and figuring out which way to point their dicks when masturbating. I have a feeling it will be quite a while before I have any interest in men younger than myself.


----------



## Penguin

Carrier said:


> I could buy you and all the other little Penguins, it takes no smarts to follow Daddy.


shit like this is why you dumb asses wont keep your money, further proving my point.


----------



## Penguin

devoid said:


> I'm 20, so younger men are still preoccupied with farting in public and figuring out which way to point their dicks when masturbating. I have a feeling it will be quite a while before I have any interest in men younger than myself.


try being a mature 21 year old guy...fuckin sorority girls are the.worst. not that I wouldn't bang one every now and then but not relationship material by a long shot.


----------



## L

Penguin said:


> iq...and basically any other measure of intelligence you'd like to look up stastics on


Just because a person has a high IQ doesn't mean that they will be successful though. 

Plus, IQ only measures an incredibly small portion of real intelligence, which is why it favors the iNtuitive types over the Sensing types.


----------



## hulia

So earlier today, my dad came to pick me up from college so we could go out to lunch, and my entire family was in the car. As my dad's driving, and we're all sitting there doing our own thing, it just kinda hits me. "I had sex in this car with a girl and none of my family knows." "My little sister is sitting in the same place that my naked ass girlfriend was." "I had sex with ANOTHER WOMAN IN THIS CAR AND MY PARENTS DON'T EVEN KNOW. MY SISTER IS SITTING IN THE SPOT WHERE MY GIRLFRIEND'S ASSCHEEKS WERE." And then I get this urge to just scream it, but I know that the awkward situation coming would be unbearable so I don't mention it. But oh my god it kinda gets to me. Quite a lot.

This isn't the first time I've thought about it. Whenever we go on long car trips, the thought is pure torture.


----------



## unINFalliPle

Symphi said:


> ...
> Do scarves make good blindfolds?


I'm also shy or weird when talking about it. I think they do, yeah. I forgot what we had used. 



hulia said:


> So earlier today, my dad came to pick me up from college so we could go out to lunch, and my entire family was in the car. As my dad's driving, and we're all sitting there doing our own thing, it just kinda hits me. "I had sex in this car with a girl and none of my family knows." "My little sister is sitting in the same place that my naked ass girlfriend was." "I had sex with ANOTHER WOMAN IN THIS CAR AND MY PARENTS DON'T EVEN KNOW. MY SISTER IS SITTING IN THE SPOT WHERE MY GIRLFRIEND'S ASSCHEEKS WERE." And then I get this urge to just scream it, but I know that the awkward situation coming would be unbearable so I don't mention it. But oh my god it kinda gets to me. Quite a lot.
> 
> This isn't the first time I've thought about it. Whenever we go on long car trips, the thought is pure torture.


I get what you mean. Same thing when other people got into my ex's car. Or after having done things with my ex and seeing people some time after. 

I feel like it's such a secret. Literally a dirty secret. He's their son and you're not supposed to be leaving any trace of you having done sexual things with him. Yet... they're actually everywhere. The embarrassment of his mom noticing his hickey and scolding him with me in the room. :/ I think his family was really open though. It's too hush hush with mine. So, at least there was that. 

I don't want sex, I want cuddling and back massages! Seriously, I dream of having someone to just massage my back. XD Ah, I should have that closeness with someone again.


----------



## justanentpgirl

Symphi said:


> Recently I was hanging out with my ENFJ friend and his friends. Sexual topics came up and I got kind of quiet. One of them called me a prude and it really quite bothered me. SO the confessions from the outwardly sexually shy INFJ continue...
> 
> My boyfriend already thinks he's spoiled since I give back and foot rubs all the time without him even asking, but the thread on giving men good oral sex in this subforum has given me all sorts of ideas...
> 
> Do scarves make good blindfolds?


a nice silky scarf is great ! You can do lots with it


----------



## knittigan

Symphi said:


> Do scarves make good blindfolds?


Tentatively, but be careful because some of them are impossible to get knots out of if they slip and get too tight.


----------



## William I am

Symphi said:


> Recently I was hanging out with my ENFJ friend and his friends. Sexual topics came up and I got kind of quiet. One of them called me a prude and it really quite bothered me. SO the confessions from the outwardly sexually shy INFJ continue...
> 
> My boyfriend already thinks he's spoiled since I give back and foot rubs all the time without him even asking, but the thread on giving men good oral sex in this subforum has given me all sorts of ideas...
> 
> Do scarves make good blindfolds?


There's a thread on that? Hmm. I'll have to bookmark that for my next girlfriend :x

Scarves? Hmmm... Maybe. Anything too thin (like silk) can be seen through. Neckties work ok. Handkerchiefs are probably your best bet.


----------



## carlaviii

hulia said:


> So earlier today, my dad came to pick me up from college so we could go out to lunch, and my entire family was in the car. As my dad's driving, and we're all sitting there doing our own thing, it just kinda hits me. "I had sex in this car with a girl and none of my family knows." "My little sister is sitting in the same place that my naked ass girlfriend was." "I had sex with ANOTHER WOMAN IN THIS CAR AND MY PARENTS DON'T EVEN KNOW. MY SISTER IS SITTING IN THE SPOT WHERE MY GIRLFRIEND'S ASSCHEEKS WERE." And then I get this urge to just scream it, but I know that the awkward situation coming would be unbearable so I don't mention it. But oh my god it kinda gets to me. Quite a lot.


Something similar, but sweeter: having sex in the bed you used to lie in, as a teenager, and believe nobody would ever want you.


----------



## Laney

I forgot that I had been cutting jalapeños earlier, and now my lady bits are on fire.


----------



## Penguin

I could fuck so many 6's but I just can't make myself do it so instead I spend my time working really hard on 8+s and spend most of my nights alone da fuq is wrong with me?


----------



## Enfpleasantly

I think this is super hot for a gif...but you have to click to see it because my iPad can't grab any other link for some reason :/

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lknrz9j9Qh1qibbpfo1_500.gif


----------



## Death Persuades

Penguin said:


> I could fuck so many 6's but I just can't make myself do it so instead I spend my time working really hard on 8+s and spend most of my nights alone da fuq is wrong with me?


What?


----------



## Villainous

Penguin said:


> I could fuck so many 6's but I just can't make myself do it so instead I spend my time working really hard on 8+s and spend most of my nights alone da fuq is wrong with me?


Dude stop rating women. I just have a 3 tier system.

1) Would not do anything sexual
2) Would just get a blowjob
3) Would have sex


----------



## Villainous

Since I've stopped watching porn, my orgasms have gotten better!


----------



## Villainous

TWN said:


> I just found out it takes exactly 6 1/2 inches to hit my cervix.
> 
> Im not sure how I feel about it, but it does give me a tangible reason to only go for men with 6 1/2 + inches.


Do girls like getting their cervix hit? I've also read that during arousal the vagina only expands to about 4.5 inches in length. Whenever I finger women, I almost always hit the cervix. But, I recently found out that it might not actually be a good thing health wise. Pleasure wise, I haven't gotten any complaints.


----------



## Villainous

Penguin said:


> not a confession but I love watching youtube videos of the most ballsy guys on the planet, like this one dude just sits across from a random girl on the train and just leans over and starts making out with her, fuckin hilarious.


The aussie dude? If you think it's cool and you want to be able to do it too, check out rsdnation.com


----------



## Carrier

Sounds like a woman who knows her shit. Meeting the parents can be a huge event for a guy and a little oral goes a long way to relieving the stress.


----------



## Carrier

Your first problem is that you rate other human beings on a subjective quality scale. That right there shows immaturity. Believe it or not, women are human beings , too.


----------



## Carrier

I love female nudity, but hate porn. Very little of it is realistic, and even less is erotic. I'm beginning to suspect that most porn producers are very insecure, sexually.. Why would I want to watch another man fuck a hot girl? I want to be the one fucking the hot girl. I guess some guys like to look at other guys dicks


----------



## Penguin

rating women shows immaturity blah blah, I used to say shit like that then I realized I wasn't being objective about what I really wanted. YES I want a woman who has a great personality is smart, all of those internal qualities. BUT I also want her to have a bangin body and a nice face and to be shorter than me. I don't need some internet virgin to tell me thats shallow, that's true. Since when are men expected to only care about personality? Cracks me up really, go look at any super attractive woman, if she's not with an equally attractive male then the ugly guy has money or some other resource she wants. That's life, deal with it. If you're a zero, you suck with women, you're fat, bald, and poor, a 10 is never going to walk up to you and be like oh I love your personality let me serve you beer and suck your dick while you get fatter...hell no. The sooner some guys wake up and realize they've been lying to themselves about that fantasy for a long time the sooner they will go out and improve themselves. People aren't equal, and if you want an attractive sexual partner, an attractive spouse, or even attractive friends, you gotta have something they value, so go make yourself valuable, if you're ugly its harder but not impossible. I'm average looking but Ive hit on 4ish women a day for the last week and I have scored 10 numbers and around 3 dates, none of them are ugly none of them lack personality....ugh I could go on forever about this because I used to be one of those guys who sat around wishing someone more attractive than my 6.5 girlfriend would realize how special I was, then I realized I wasn't special and set out to improve myself, this sort of self awakening is what so many poor bastards need and it makes me sick because I went through all of highschool and half of college before I woke up and realized what I needed to do, since then I've been happier and more productive every day. I honestly hope someone reads this and PM's me with questions about how to improve yourself, I really can help you a lot. /rant


----------



## Master Mind

Penguin said:


> Since when are men expected to only care about personality? Cracks me up really


I find this incredibly sad. Had I limited myself to what people "expected," then as one woman who interviewed me told me shortly after I graduated high school, I would never be able to do anything more in life other than clean toilets. Had I limited myself to what people "expected," then, as one college professor admitted to me after the semester was over, I would have been a hooligan and a troublemaker instead of the reality of having finished with the highest grade in his class. Had I limited myself to what people "expected," I wouldn't have a college degree and I would be in jail, yet to the chagrin of the police, who continually harrass me, follow me, embarrass me by handcuffing me outside my own home where everyone can see me and perhaps confirm the "expectation" of some who may happened to have seen, etc., I've never committed a crime in my life and thus they have absolutely nothing on me and can't do anything to me and throw me where "people like me" are supposed to be. Had I limited myself to what people "expected," then I couldn't be articulate and intelligent, with an IQ four standard deviations above the mean, because people "like me" aren't supposed to be able to be capable of being that intelligent, according to notable authors. Fortunately for me, however, I am thankfully not defined by the expectations of others. If others wish to so shackle themselves though, then that is their choice and their prerogative.


----------



## Penguin

Master Mind said:


> I find this incredibly sad. Had I limited myself to what people "expected," then as one woman who interviewed me told me shortly after I graduated high school, I would never be able to do anything more in life other than clean toilets. Had I limited myself to what people "expected," then, as one college professor admitted to me after the semester was over, I would have been a hooligan and a troublemaker instead of the reality of having finished with the highest grade in his class. Had I limited myself to what people "expected," I wouldn't have a college degree and I would be in jail, yet to the chagrin of the police, who continually harrass me, follow me, embarrass me by handcuffing me outside my own home where everyone can see me and perhaps confirm the "expectation" of some who may happened to have seen, etc., I've never committed a crime in my life and thus they have absolutely nothing on me and can't do anything to me and throw me where "people like me" are supposed to be. Had I limited myself to what people "expected," then I couldn't be articulate and intelligent, with an IQ four standard deviations above the mean, because people "like me" aren't supposed to be able to be capable of being that intelligent, according to notable authors. Fortunately for me, however, I am thankfully not defined by the expectations of others. If others wish to so shackle themselves though, then that is their choice and their prerogative.


Is this your clever way of saying that because attractive mates expect to mate with other attractive people in reality expectations are meaningless and as long as fatty is making straight As he doesnt have to shower or work on social skills? because its still not making sense...


Edit: also I do believe I was saying more along the lines of "what people say they expect and what they expect are two completely different things." 

Your logic is so full of holes I'm pretty sure a 2 year old could shoot it down, goes to show how much straight As in highschool means...

Not to totally ruin your self confidence but it sounds like you just had a solo ego boosting session and I can't stand that shit.


----------



## RetroVortex

I just had the opportunity to hook up with a woman from America for some anonymous sexytime.
Probably would have been great sex.
(and she was into me. Well... My penis and hairy body anyway...)

Aaaaand I can't do it. 
Sure I can talk dirty and exchange sexy pics, (and who doesnt want to let out their dark side once in a while! ) but My anxiety hit me big time, (and i already know that it would only get worse and worse till the day comes) so I probably couldn't have physically gone and met her, (i bet i would have opened the door to my house, stepped out, then walked back in again) so I thought I would just be honest and not build up any kind of expectations, (plus I bet the type of woman that seeks men out on omegle wouldn't think too much of it! XD)

... I really need to get over these nerves! -_-

(on the good side, I do feel a little better about myself, knowing that some people find me kinda sexy! XD)


----------



## Carrier

Penguin said:


> rating women shows immaturity blah blah, I used to say shit like that then I realized I wasn't being objective about what I really wanted. YES I want a woman who has a great personality is smart, all of those internal qualities. BUT I also want her to have a bangin body and a nice face and to be shorter than me. I don't need some internet virgin to tell me thats shallow, that's true. Since when are men expected to only care about personality? Cracks me up really, go look at any super attractive woman, if she's not with an equally attractive male then the ugly guy has money or some other resource she wants. That's life, deal with it. If you're a zero, you suck with women, you're fat, bald, and poor, a 10 is never going to walk up to you and be like oh I love your personality let me serve you beer and suck your dick while you get fatter...hell no. The sooner some guys wake up and realize they've been lying to themselves about that fantasy for a long time the sooner they will go out and improve themselves. People aren't equal, and if you want an attractive sexual partner, an attractive spouse, or even attractive friends, you gotta have something they value, so go make yourself valuable, if you're ugly its harder but not impossible. I'm average looking but Ive hit on 4ish women a day for the last week and I have scored 10 numbers and around 3 dates, none of them are ugly none of them lack personality....ugh I could go on forever about this because I used to be one of those guys who sat around wishing someone more attractive than my 6.5 girlfriend would realize how special I was, then I realized I wasn't special and set out to improve myself, this sort of self awakening is what so many poor bastards need and it makes me sick because I went through all of highschool and half of college before I woke up and realized what I needed to do, since then I've been happier and more productive every day. I honestly hope someone reads this and PM's me with questions about how to improve yourself, I really can help you a lot. /rant


LOL Some peoples kids. You really live in a dreamworld, don't you. what are you , now....12? Internet tough guys are fools.


----------



## TWN

Villainous said:


> Do girls like getting their cervix hit? I've also read that during arousal the vagina only expands to about 4.5 inches in length. Whenever I finger women, I almost always hit the cervix. But, I recently found out that it might not actually be a good thing health wise. Pleasure wise, I haven't gotten any complaints.



I know I like it. Especially when Im on top.

See this is weird for me. I've read the same things about the length of a womans vagina. Then I bought the longest sex toy ive ever owned, and I can get 6 to 6[SUP]1/2[/SUP] inches out of 8 inside of me. (I had to add a huge one to my collection!)

All of my sex objects were 6 inches or shorter, so that is why I suddenly became aware of it.

Maybe Im just meant to be with a bigger guy. I'm OK with that. roud:


And the fingering thing, ..that's exactly why I hate when men put their fingers in my vagina; it's never satisfying unless he's a 6'9 giant that has huge hands and fingers.


----------



## justanentpgirl

TWN said:


> And the fingering thing, ..that's exactly why I hate when men put their fingers in my vagina; it's never satisfying unless he's a 6'9 giant that has huge hands and fingers.


the fingering thing, for me is the best!!! when a guy knows what he's doing...and finds my g-spot..HEAVEN!!!


----------



## milti

Villainous said:


> Dude stop rating women. I just have a 3 tier system.
> 
> 1) Would not do anything sexual
> 2) Would just get a blowjob
> 3) Would have sex


How is that not a rating? 

Mine are:
1-EWW NO NO NONONONO
2-Errr.... NO, not my type, thanks
3-You're friend-zoned (i.e. you're cute and all but I don't see this happening)
4-Ooh, very interesting, I wish I could know what was under that shirt :wink:
5-I want to push you against a wall and fuck your brains out RIGHT NOW :crazy:

My life is currently filled with 3s. :crying: I know, it's my fault mostly, but I really wish I could meet a 4 or 5 SOON!


----------



## hulia

I'm not feeling anything at all with the boyfriend. We Skype sometimes, and we talk on the phone, we've sent each other things but I'm just not feeling it. I'm not attracted to him whatsoever. Even if we were able to see each other on a daily basis, or even weekly, I'd still be bored. 

The more I experiment around with men, the more I realize how much more I like women. I might be in a state of denial at this point. It sucks. Girls are just too damn pretty.


----------



## Drewbie

Tonight I realized the obvious. I am not attracted to emotionally stable people. It's hilarious.


----------



## RxKahlea

Drewbie said:


> Tonight I realized the obvious. I am not attracted to emotionally stable people. It's hilarious.


same here. i've only ever dated sad disturbed souls. they always seem like the most interesting people.
whats up with that


----------



## Death Persuades

Drewbie said:


> Tonight I realized the obvious. I am not attracted to emotionally stable people. It's hilarious.


I'm kind of in the same boat... I don't want a bipolar or borderline girl, but one with a little depression or anxiety... I like feeling needed and I like taking care of my partners, and I guess I feel threatened or intimidated when they can take care of themselves. :/


----------



## Death Persuades

I enjoy holding my testicles as far from my body as possible while I please myself... For some reason it feels so much better. :blushed:


----------



## sriracha

Any girls like this?

Once I am married with my lover, I want to cuddle on the couch watching tv or a movie. And he slowly and warmly fondles my breasts. :blushed:


----------



## Death Persuades

rawr_sheila said:


> Any girls like this?
> 
> Once I am married with my lover, I want to cuddle on the couch watching tv or a movie. And he slowly and warmly fondles my breasts. :blushed:


I think about the same thing, but fondling my testicles. :blushed:


----------



## Penguin

This thread is so so weird sometimes...


----------



## JamesDowns

Penguin said:


> This thread is so so weird sometimes...


As soon as you realize that everyone is weird for what is probably okay reasons, things become less weird. I just think about my weird turn ons and then everyone elses aren't so strange. Just remember that most people have some sort of weird sexual fantasy/deviancy/fetish and it may be just as strange as yours.


----------



## Drewbie

RxKahlea said:


> same here. i've only ever dated sad disturbed souls. they always seem like the most interesting people.
> whats up with that


Too true. 



josue0098 said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat... I don't want a bipolar or borderline girl, but one with a little depression or anxiety... I like feeling needed and I like taking care of my partners, and I guess I feel threatened or intimidated when they can take care of themselves. :/


Now see, I hate taking care of other people. Most of the time at least. However, I grew up around people with personality and mood disorders and I have my own personality and mood disorders, so those are the people I relate best to. My dad is bipolar, my best friend is borderline, my first boyfriend had major depressive disorder, my current girlfriend is borderline and has severe anxiety issues. The acquaintances I consider myself closest to have bipolar disorder and an otherwise undisclosed attachment disorder. These are just my people, I guess. :tongue: I wouldn't know the first thing about starting a relationship with someone with their head screwed on right.


----------



## RxKahlea

my boyfriend and I have been dating for almost 2 years. we currently live together and things are not going well. I've been unhappy for a while its frustrating because there's this nagging voice in the back of my head that says "maybe your standards are too high, maybe your just too idealistic". however, i'm also not really sexually attracted to him anymore either, which is probably a sign.


----------



## Drewbie

I'm thinking of taking a temporary period of abstinence. Just until I get some of my shit in order. I think it would be a lot better for my physical and mental health for me to not have sex until I got both of those in functioning order again. Now how to tell my girlfriend...


----------



## WardRhiannon

I like giving blowjobs, but what is the deal with deepthroating? I can't take it all in without gagging, so I prefer going at the depth I'm comfortable with. Guys seem to expect me to be able to deepthroat. I guess it's supposed to be more pleasurable, but I don't see the point.


----------



## William I am

Penguin said:


> rating women shows immaturity blah blah, I used to say shit like that then I realized I wasn't being objective about what I really wanted. YES I want a woman who has a great personality is smart, all of those internal qualities. BUT I also want her to have a bangin body and a nice face and to be shorter than me. I don't need some internet virgin to tell me thats shallow, that's true. Since when are men expected to only care about personality? Cracks me up really, go look at any super attractive woman, if she's not with an equally attractive male then the ugly guy has money or some other resource she wants. That's life, deal with it. If you're a zero, you suck with women, you're fat, bald, and poor, a 10 is never going to walk up to you and be like oh I love your personality let me serve you beer and suck your dick while you get fatter...hell no. The sooner some guys wake up and realize they've been lying to themselves about that fantasy for a long time the sooner they will go out and improve themselves. People aren't equal, and if you want an attractive sexual partner, an attractive spouse, or even attractive friends, you gotta have something they value, so go make yourself valuable, if you're ugly its harder but not impossible. I'm average looking but Ive hit on 4ish women a day for the last week and I have scored 10 numbers and around 3 dates, none of them are ugly none of them lack personality....ugh I could go on forever about this because I used to be one of those guys who sat around wishing someone more attractive than my 6.5 girlfriend would realize how special I was, then I realized I wasn't special and set out to improve myself, this sort of self awakening is what so many poor bastards need and it makes me sick because I went through all of highschool and half of college before I woke up and realized what I needed to do, since then I've been happier and more productive every day. I honestly hope someone reads this and PM's me with questions about how to improve yourself, I really can help you a lot. /rant


WORD. You can't be a chump and sit around and expect things to improve. It takes work or a remarkably fine and uneventful upbringing (or great ability to deal with things instilled by parents/inherent from personality type) to be great without trying.



josue0098 said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat... I don't want a bipolar or borderline girl, but one with a little depression or anxiety... I like feeling needed and I like taking care of my partners, and I guess I feel threatened or intimidated when they can take care of themselves. :/





RxKahlea said:


> same here. i've only ever dated sad disturbed souls. they always seem like the most interesting people.
> whats up with that


To josue and RxKahlea:

I used to feel like this. And now, I'm tired of it. When I'm with girls like that, they seem to suck me into their life. They always need me, so I end up doing things for them instead of myself. I'm really looking forward to dating someone independent who I don't feel beholden to or superior to. I want somebody who can take care of themselves because then I can take care of myself and not be expected to pick up their problems. 
They usually SEEM the most interesting, but I think that's just because they advertise their oddities and needs more than the average person. Not that I like people who have had very little life experience by 23, but a balanced and healthy person is more ideal... eventually. In the mean time, eat your heart out, but don't knock it til you've tried it. Somebody who's had problems and dealt with them is probably the best of both worlds, I think. Can't wait to see.

Tonight's confession:
At a campfire, everybody started warming their bellies by the fire. We ate marshmallows and I got some in my stomach-hair. The cute neighbor who I think digs me said that it was awful and I'd probably "have to get somebody to eat it out of there". I was really tempted to ask her if she'd like to help me with that, but I didn't. I should have alluded to being available though.


----------



## milti

Drewbie said:


> I'm thinking of taking a temporary period of abstinence. Just until I get some of my shit in order. I think it would be a lot better for my physical and mental health for me to not have sex until I got both of those in functioning order again. Now how to tell my girlfriend...


Yesss, my ex boyfriend did that, out of the blue. Unfair and it hit me hard! I wondered if he was saying it because he didn't think I was good enough (he's had a lot of previous experience, I was afraid I didn't match up, lol) but I realised he just needed time off to figure himself out.

Still, he's "ex" for this reason. Your girlfriend will be hurt, whatever your reasons are (whether it's about her or not). I know I was. I'm taking a long time to come to terms with the fact that he does not want anything physical from me (maybe ever)


----------



## William I am

My semen smells like clean laundry to me. I kind of love the smell. (There is a tree blossom that smells exactly like it, but I don't know what type of tree it is)


----------



## Drewbie

milti said:


> Yesss, my ex boyfriend did that, out of the blue. Unfair and it hit me hard! I wondered if he was saying it because he didn't think I was good enough (he's had a lot of previous experience, I was afraid I didn't match up, lol) but I realised he just needed time off to figure himself out.
> 
> Still, he's "ex" for this reason. Your girlfriend will be hurt, whatever your reasons are (whether it's about her or not). I know I was. I'm taking a long time to come to terms with the fact that he does not want anything physical from me (maybe ever)


Oh I've no intention of depriving her of all sexual contact. My reasons are due to physical disability. My mobility is limited to the point where I'm not capable of meeting her needs anyway without damaging myself. I'll still service her in ways that I can, namely oral, but there's a lot of things I shouldn't be doing until I can build myself back up to health, most of which involve receiving any sexual gratification for myself. And chronic pain keeps me from staying aroused long anyway, so there's not really any point asking her to reciprocate.


----------



## Libayne

Here goes nothing. I once got a happy ending at a massage parlour down the street...yes it was an asian massage palour but I visited before a couple of times and there were no indications of anything sexual. But this masseuse (who probably was the most attractive) seemed to REALLY like me and offered it to me after the massage was done. I was OK with an enthusiastic smile on my face...lol

It was one of my first sexual experiences and it was amazing actually. It felt amazing how she fondled and stroked my cock but then again I wasn't groped and stroked all the time. Ejaculation was something dude...It almost hit the wall behind me and the masseuse started giggling. After she was done playing with my meatstick she told me to keep it between us  haha


----------



## William I am

That ^^^ is what this thread is looking for, I think.


----------



## milti

I woke up this morning with the female version of a morning erection. I just lay in bed thinking of how thrilling it would be to have you move in and out of me, gently, slowly, taking your time to love me up. How we would look into each other's eyes and I would feel safe in your arms. I got tingles up and down my spine. 

(It's been a very long time since I've had any sexy time. I really need a release soon :tongue: )


----------



## zain_ahmed

Holy shit this entire conversation is weird. I admit though, sometimes when I'm in a bad mood I will have sexual endeavors with people via Omegle... >.<


----------



## Xatyrn

One day I'll tell her she was in the wrong hole, more than once. >_> Best before we go again.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Libayne said:


> Here goes nothing. I once got a happy ending at a massage parlour down the street...yes it was an asian massage palour but I visited before a couple of times and there were no indications of anything sexual. But this masseuse (who probably was the most attractive) seemed to REALLY like me and offered it to me after the massage was done. I was OK with an enthusiastic smile on my face...lol
> 
> It was one of my first sexual experiences and it was amazing actually. It felt amazing how she fondled and stroked my cock but then again I wasn't groped and stroked all the time. Ejaculation was something dude...It almost hit the wall behind me and the masseuse started giggling. After she was done playing with my meatstick she told me to keep it between us  haha


Holy crap, I wasn't sure those places really existed, as strange as that might sound. Odd question but, did it cost extra? Haha!


----------



## Libayne

Enfpleasantly said:


> Holy crap, I wasn't sure those places really existed, as strange as that might sound. Odd question but, did it cost extra? Haha!


the massage was 40$ but the "happy ending" was another 40. I was glad I had extra cash in my pocket


----------



## William I am

Today was the first day in months that I was close enough to a girl to realize how nice she smelled. 

Somebody I'm interested in seems to be interested back, but it's hard for me to get over the impression that she doesn't really like men.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Recently, being left with no one to love me and no one to love, my agalmatophilia has resurfaced... and has been cranked up about ten notches of anywhere it was before. I'm mostly a doll fetishist, but I have dreamed of owning a mannequin, since I was thirteen and saw that old 80's movie. At this point, going down a doll isle in a toy store is more arousing than being given a handjob by an actual stripper.


----------



## justanentpgirl

William I am said:


> Somebody I'm interested in seems to be interested back, but it's hard for me to get over the impression that she doesn't really like men.


Doesn't like men...as in she likes women, or she is just pissed at men in general??


----------



## Penguin

I really really want a bisexual girlfriend...for so.many.reasons.


----------



## mushr00m

Not really a confession as such but im lovin heavy, deep, masculine voices in a man. So sexy :tongue:


----------



## knittigan

Building off the last post, I have the weirdest, filthy, dirty attraction to a man who has a good falsetto.


----------



## William I am

justanentpgirl said:


> Doesn't like men...as in she likes women, or she is just pissed at men in general??


Both? Either? Neither? I'm not sure. I may have just been around her and gotten the impression she dislikes men because of the class we had together and the topics we covred. 
She doesn't seem to be uninterested in men in general. I think she's interested in me actually or at least open to the idea, but I'm quite honestly intimidated and don't feel like I have my shit together enough to successfully date her. And she's pretty damn interesting.


----------



## hulia

When I was 16, and was first going out with my girlfriend at the time, I used to go over to her house frequently because I was so love-drunk with her and I'd do anything I could to make her over-achieving, overly-strict, stereotypical Asian parents enjoy my company. I used to eat gross Vietnamese food with them and play it off like I enjoyed it and thanked them a lot for whatever, and basically played it up like a dog wanting a treat. 

If only they knew the time we spent upstairs in her room playing games, watching tv and talking about "school and boys" or whatever most parents assume, we were actually making out and touching each other for hours. I couldn't keep my hands off that girl ever and I kissed ass for it.

And lately my mind keeps defaulting to those memories whenever I dream at night, and I wake up with this annoying urge to masturbate. I need some good sexual contact, preferably with another Asian woman. My lust for them is going to ruin me one day, I swear to god.


----------



## L

If I don't find a girlfriend somewhat soon I'm going to have to go out to a bar and pick somebody up because I'm getting annoyingly horny....

And no, it doesn't mean that girlfriend=sex. I primarily want the intimacy, but, since I can't have it, I'll go after the next best thing, sex.


----------



## JamesDowns

hulia said:


> When I was 16, and was first going out with my girlfriend at the time, I used to go over to her house frequently because I was so love-drunk with her and I'd do anything I could to make her over-achieving, overly-strict, stereotypical Asian parents enjoy my company. I used to eat gross Vietnamese food with them and play it off like I enjoyed it and thanked them a lot for whatever, and basically played it up like a dog wanting a treat.
> 
> If only they knew the time we spent upstairs in her room playing games, watching tv and talking about "school and boys" or whatever most parents assume, we were actually making out and touching each other for hours. I couldn't keep my hands off that girl ever and I kissed ass for it.
> 
> And lately my mind keeps defaulting to those memories whenever I dream at night, and I wake up with this annoying urge to masturbate. I need some good sexual contact, preferably with another Asian woman. My lust for them is going to ruin me one day, I swear to god.


Annoying urge to masturbate?  You're kidding right? Im just joking pleasedonthurtme.


----------



## hulia

JamesDowns said:


> Annoying urge to masturbate?  You're kidding right? Im just joking pleasedonthurtme.


Lol I just actually hate it, to be honest. First thing in the morning and it's all sticky and disgusting. Prefer to wait until I'm in the shower.


----------



## William I am

Kyandigaru said:


> he almost hit the g-spot...


I hope that's a good thing!....?



carlaviii said:


> X-rated bucket list:
> 
> DP
> Gangbang
> Watch two really attractive, energetic people make love. Only watch.
> Possibly also watch an orgy, just to get a sense of the dynamics involved. And maybe get dragged in.


Oh mah god.... can we do these now?
Hmmm Jeez. I'd have to whittle this down, maybe. Are we including things we've already done?




carlaviii said:


> If you're fucking seven-tenths of a girl, you'll probably end up on the nightly news... be careful out there. :wink:


Ohhhh.... OH THE things I could say! This is SO HARD to resist making messed up jokes >.<
(yeah, I know I'm inviting "hard" jokes)
Trying so hard not to be an immature ENTP here. OOh it's so hard to contain!


----------



## Kyandigaru

@William I am 

Yes! its a very good thing...just need my own place cause I feel like a horny teenager, sneaking around.


----------



## carlaviii

William I am said:


> Oh mah god.... can we do these now?


PerC meet-ups, hmm. Less sleazy than Craigslist... 



> Hmmm Jeez. I'd have to whittle this down, maybe. Are we including things we've already done?


If we can include things we've already crossed off: 

A bigger-than-average cock
Partners of a different skin color than myself (This list is still in progress, actually. Currently seeking Chinese/Korean/Japanese, Middle Eastern or southeast Asian guys...) 

I should also add: 

I'd like to become an official cougar, with a guy 10+ years younger than me.


----------



## William I am

LOL! I mean can we make sexual bucket lists, not can we act out your bucket list. Though that's not to say we can't...


----------



## Faux

I'm into BDSM (more *D*/S and *S*/M), though I've never had a chance to experiment because all my relationships were either with people who were terrified of trying or who weren't into kink at all. I think I fetishize power and aggression, but I'll spare you the specific fantasies.

I was repressed about this for years, not only because I'm a very reserved person and not the type you'd expect to be into this, but because of a lot of guilt from mingling the ideas of sex and power/violence, feeling more excited about my _ideas_ than I ever had about real sex with my past partners, and for the conflicting desires of what I want to do (the kink) vs what I don't want to do (damage people).


----------



## carlaviii

William I am said:


> LOL! I mean can we make sexual bucket lists, not can we act out your bucket list. Though that's not to say we can't...


If the cops kick down my door for this, I'll try to post before they haul me away.


----------



## Symphi

There's nothing quite like making a very mellow, laid back man squirm and squeak a little in anticipation...I get chills thinking about it.

When I say "cuddle" to my boyfriend, I often mean "let's be cute and affectionate for a while, then proceed to more animalistic shenanigans."

Finally, I hope I'm not pregnant. It would be an act of God's judgment or something to actually happen (since I'm still a full intercourse virgin), but I'm still a little worried. Guess we'll find out in a couple of days. :/


----------



## Carrier

carlaviii said:


> X-rated bucket list:
> 
> DP
> Gangbang
> Watch two really attractive, energetic people make love. Only watch.
> Possibly also watch an orgy, just to get a sense of the dynamics involved. And maybe get dragged in.


Ive done most of those. Had a 3-some with another guy and his gf, and DPed her. Was invited to a gangbang but only spectated. Watched two other people getting it on. Have been to 3 or 4 orgies. All of those things are vastly over-rated.
The DP was a bust because her BF got jealous. The gangbang was a sweaty mess, the girl was shitfaced and ended up puking all over everybody. Watching other people fuck, without getting involved is like watching somebody eat a steak without giving you a bite, boring. Orgies are NEVER, EVER, like it looks in porn. In porn vids, all of the people are attractive, everybody is having a GREAT time, it looks clean, sexy and sophisticated. It is NONE of those things. It is a sweaty, alcoholic, body fluids everywhere, used condoms, stinking, diseased mess. That is what an orgy is.


----------



## Carrier

Kyandigaru said:


> @_William I am_
> 
> Yes! its a very good thing...just need my own place cause I feel like a horny teenager, sneaking around.


Well, I've got a condo in Chicago, you can use, but you have to wash the bedding afterwards. LOL


----------



## William I am

Carrier said:


> Ive done most of those. Had a 3-some with another guy and his gf, and DPed her. Was invited to a gangbang but only spectated. Watched two other people getting it on. Have been to 3 or 4 orgies. All of those things are vastly over-rated.
> The DP was a bust because her BF got jealous. The gangbang was a sweaty mess, the girl was shitfaced and ended up puking all over everybody. Watching other people fuck, without getting involved is like watching somebody eat a steak without giving you a bite, boring. Orgies are NEVER, EVER, like it looks in porn. In porn vids, all of the people are attractive, everybody is having a GREAT time, it looks clean, sexy and sophisticated. It is NONE of those things. It is a sweaty, alcoholic, body fluids everywhere, used condoms, stinking, diseased mess. That is what an orgy is.


I was in a foursome, and it was actually pretty damn good. There was some jealousy on my part, but everybody else was cool and I still had a good time. The first thing we did was all shower together and nobody was intoxicated until afterwards when one couple smoked some pot. 
Don't take this personally, but there are much better group-sex things than borderline date-rape of a drunk chick and a threesome where someone backs out.


----------



## carlaviii

Carrier said:


> Ive done most of those. Had a 3-some with another guy and his gf, and DPed her. Was invited to a gangbang but only spectated. Watched two other people getting it on. Have been to 3 or 4 orgies. All of those things are vastly over-rated.
> The DP was a bust because her BF got jealous. The gangbang was a sweaty mess, the girl was shitfaced and ended up puking all over everybody. Watching other people fuck, without getting involved is like watching somebody eat a steak without giving you a bite, boring. Orgies are NEVER, EVER, like it looks in porn. In porn vids, all of the people are attractive, everybody is having a GREAT time, it looks clean, sexy and sophisticated. It is NONE of those things. It is a sweaty, alcoholic, body fluids everywhere, used condoms, stinking, diseased mess. That is what an orgy is.


Well, anybody who has to be shit-faced drunk to do that sort of thing shouldn't be there in the first place, IMO... I can see how they could be over-rated. But I'd like to see for myself.


----------



## Penguin

Have never had the desire to be in an orgy, 3somes. yeah no.


----------



## fguewriter

Faux said:


> for the conflicting desires of what I want to do (the kink) vs what I don't want to do (damage people).


I don't know how you felt writing it, but I didn't want your honesty and self-revelation to pass unsaluted. I hope the guilt lessens - everything has a dark side. Better to make friends with it and let it serve you - and those who might enjoy your nature.


----------



## fguewriter

Let's see how I do here. I'll likely prove boring to the spectacular folks here.

- I lived in a committed MFF romantic triad for eight months. The first month or so were heaven, and the remaining months were hell. Men who blabbered that I was living "the ultimate male fantasy" were invited to come and see what the house was like when the grrls were fighting.

- My second-longest-term partner had multiple personalities, and some of them would have sex with me at one in the same time - and I generally could tell who it had been.

- When all is said and done, connection and love are the most erotic things on *earth* to me. Authentic connection, mind you, not simulacra. From a ~purely~ physical point of view, and the eroticization of the purely physical, sex has almost no interest to me. But add in connection, then it's of infinite interest.

- One of the people who helped me the most in sex was a terrible person on the Internet who found my explanations of having been sexually abused erotic. It helped me get over the divisions and repressions in my sexuality. So, thanks Allison, you psycho stalker nut!


----------



## Penguin

fguewriter said:


> Let's see how I do here. I'll likely prove boring to the spectacular folks here.
> 
> - I lived in a committed MFF romantic triad for eight months. The first month or so were heaven, and the remaining months were hell. Men who blabbered that I was living "the ultimate male fantasy" were invited to come and see what the house was like when the grrls were fighting.
> 
> - My second-longest-term partner had multiple personalities, and some of them would have sex with me at one in the same time - and I generally could tell who it had been.
> 
> - When all is said and done, connection and love are the most erotic things on *earth* to me. Authentic connection, mind you, not simulacra. From a ~purely~ physical point of view, and the eroticization of the purely physical, sex has almost no interest to me. But add in connection, then it's of infinite interest.
> 
> - One of the people who helped me the most in sex was a terrible person on the Internet who found my explanations of having been sexually abused erotic. It helped me get over the divisions and repressions in my sexuality. So, thanks Allison, you psycho stalker nut!


that was not boring, that was the three most interesting bullet points I think ive ever read. I don't even care if its true. well done.


----------



## fguewriter

Penguin said:


> that was not boring, that was the three most interesting bullet points I think ive ever read. I don't even care if its true. well done.


Thank you, esteemed Peng.! They're all true, to the letter. I lived - and live - them.


----------



## Penguin

fguewriter said:


> Thank you, esteemed Peng.! They're all true, to the letter. I lived - and live - them.



you're welcome! notice I said 3 because I didn't understand the middle one at all haha 

yeah I wouldn't want to be in a 3 way relationship with 2 women though that would be awful. Now...having a bisexual gf on the other hand would be amazing, you could go to the bars and pick up chicks (= that's my goal for college.


----------



## fguewriter

Penguin said:


> notice I said 3 because I didn't understand the middle one at all haha


Four doesn't have a middle one, ya silly.  Which one do you mean?

> having a bisexual gf on the other hand would be amazing, you could go to the bars and pick up chicks (= that's my goal for college.

Going out with the two grrls to grrl-watch was freeing. So long as everyone's honest and there's no weird interpersonal dynamic pressures, let all the variations of human energy play out!


----------



## Penguin

so everyone thinks having a big dick is soooo great, its not. You can't show it off, and it sometimes gets in toilet water if you're not careful when you sit down. yeah. not so glamorous now is it...


----------



## JamesDowns

Penguin said:


> so everyone thinks having a big dick is soooo great, its not. You can't show it off, and it sometimes gets in toilet water if you're not careful when you sit down. yeah. not so glamorous now is it...


Yeah I know. You'll just get bothered all the time for requests for food because everyone wants the banana in your pants. Just wait until you have to wrap your dick in gauze because as you were skirting your way past a desk you knocked over an entire travel mug of coffee while you were thinking about Jessica Biel's boobs.


----------



## fguewriter

Carrier said:


> Dude, you don't like my posts, don't comment on them. I have no problem with that. What you want is easily done. Wear the same underwear for two or three weeks, beat off into them several times, don't wipe your ass, or use deodorant, or brush your teeth, drink a lot of cheap wine, watch cheap porn, and get sick and you will have the gist of it, without the expense. BTW, you will NEVER find such a large number of people who are bona fide, proven DD. You will be shooting craps again. Fuck societal norms, if you want to stay vertical and not have any of your parts drop off or turn to jelly my advice is to stay away from orgies.


Hah! I knew you were an S before I even looked. : )


----------



## Symphi

Lately my SO hasn't been as... animalisticly hungry as usual, and I'm hoping it's not due to some underlying relationship issue or boredom. Every time we have "sexy time" it's usually pretty great, so maybe he's just in a slump? :/

I hope it's something I can remedy because I kinda miss extra shenanigans. And hate that feeling of _want _that doesn't go away regardless of self efforts. Maybe just jumping on him as soon as I see him next might help.

Another confession:
I give an awesome full-body massage. In the context of this thread, I really do mean full-body.


----------



## fguewriter

Symphi said:


> Lately my SO hasn't been as... animalisticly hungry as usual, and I'm hoping it's not due to some underlying relationship issue or boredom. Every time we have "sexy time" it's usually pretty great, so maybe he's just in a slump? :/ - I hope it's something I can remedy because I kinda miss extra shenanigans. And hate that feeling of _want _that doesn't go away regardless of self efforts. Maybe just jumping on him as soon as I see him next might help. - Another confession: - I give an awesome full-body massage. In the context of this thread, I really do mean full-body.


I hope things get better with him, and between you two. Have you brought it up directly with him? It seems not. *hug*

Thank you for the confession. : )


----------



## Symphi

fguewriter said:


> I hope things get better with him, and between you two. Have you brought it up directly with him? It seems not. *hug*
> 
> Thank you for the confession. : )


I'd like to think we're doing well. Just past our year together mark and all that. 

If it's not some unseen issue, then my guess would be that he's job hunting currently and feeling unfulfilled with the lack of productivity... his body gets restless and he carries the feeling in his muscles. If that's the case then I can't really fix it, but I can support him anyway and give _all _the back massages.

I might briefly mention it soon. Sometimes it just sorts out on its own.

Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## fguewriter

Symphi said:


> I'd like to think we're doing well. Just past our year together mark and all that. - If it's not some unseen issue, then my guess would be that he's job hunting currently and feeling unfulfilled with the lack of productivity... his body gets restless and he carries the feeling in his muscles. If that's the case then I can't really fix it, but I can support him anyway and give _all _the back massages. - I might briefly mention it soon. Sometimes it just sorts out on its own. - Thank you for the well wishes.


You are most welcome, good heart. With your somatic approach, here's a guy you may find very interesting. A disciple of Freud, he went kookoo, but he had some brilliant, brilliant ideas about the body's role with the psyche: Orgastic potency - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia [ This is sort of sex-focused, but Reich makes it clear it's _ultimately_ spiritual/emotional. ]


----------



## William I am

Carrier said:


> Dude, you don't like my posts, don't comment on them. I have no problem with that. What you want is easily done. Wear the same underwear for two or three weeks, beat off into them several times, don't wipe your ass, or use deodorant, or brush your teeth, drink a lot of cheap wine, watch cheap porn, and get sick and you will have the gist of it, without the expense. BTW, you will NEVER find such a large number of people who are bona fide, proven DD. You will be shooting craps again. Fuck societal norms, if you want to stay vertical and not have any of your parts drop off or turn to jelly my advice is to stay away from orgies.


No, thanks. I'll do as I please and form my own opinions. I'm not going to avoid pursuing a dream of mine just to appease you, and I'm not going to go run into a crackden and start trying to fuck the inhabitants. 
My ideal orgy might be a pipedream for you, but I'm not you.

This is a confession thread, let me and my posts be.


----------



## Bricolage

William I am said:


> No, thanks. I'll do as I please and form my own opinions. I'm not going to avoid pursuing a dream of mine just to appease you, and I'm not going to go run into a crackden and start trying to fuck the inhabitants.
> My ideal orgy might be a pipedream for you, but I'm not you.
> 
> This is a confession thread, let me and my posts be.


Dang, I haven't entirely been following the developments in this thread, but right on! :crazy:


----------



## fguewriter

William I am said:


> No, thanks. I'll do as I please and form my own opinions. I'm not going to avoid pursuing a dream of mine just to appease you, and I'm not going to go run into a crackden and start trying to fuck the inhabitants.
> My ideal orgy might be a pipedream for you, but I'm not you. - This is a confession thread, let me and my posts be.


I'm glad you're standing up for your fantasies/desires! If it moves you and lights you up and you get off on it, then live it out - safely, just as you seem to have in mind. I think the gentleman writing, as an ST if I'm not mistaken, is trying to be helpful/protective underneath it all. But he could be nicer about it. : )


----------



## Penguin

fguewriter said:


> I'm glad you're standing up for your fantasies/desires! If it moves you and lights you up and you get off on it, then live it out - safely, just as you seem to have in mind. I think the gentleman writing, as an ST if I'm not mistaken, is trying to be helpful/protective underneath it all. But he could be nicer about it. : )


The gentlemen is right...however sometimes people have to find things out on their own, and no amount of telling them what it would be like is going to fix that. Its a human thing, I have experienced it many times. When something gets in your head like that you must do it, simply being told its not good will not make it go away.


----------



## fguewriter

Penguin said:


> The gentlemen is right...however sometimes people have to find things out on their own, and no amount of telling them what it would be like is going to fix that. Its a human thing, I have experienced it many times. When something gets in your head like that you must do it, simply being told its not good will not make it go away.


"The best way to rid oneself of a temptation is to yield to it." - Oscar Wilde (from memory)


----------



## William I am

Hmmmm. I often find myself arguing with my ESTJ brother for hours, only to find out we agreed all along.


----------



## fguewriter

William I am said:


> Hmmmm. I often find myself arguing with my ESTJ brother for hours, only to find out we agreed all along.


There's the psychological economy of the N - it integrates particulars.


----------



## Kyandigaru

the sex isn't all that great. His fingers are better than his dick, but you know what? I still love him...and we have talked about what we can potencially do for him to be better...Slowly but surely, things will get better. I refuse to be that typical slut that leaves a man cold, because he's not good in bed. I love his cuddles, foreplay is awesome and he is honest, loving and caring. We talked about sex toys and he's open to it... So...I'm happy with that.


----------



## TWN

So I did what everyone suggested, and It didnt work out.


I just noticed something about myself; I cant feel unless im having sex.

Maybe thats the reason why sex is so important to me. I dont know what regular emotions are like; so I get all of my "feeling" needs met through sex.

I fucking hate feelers. 

I hate everyone that has never felt like a psychopath. 

I am disgusted by every female that has never felt how great it feels to not be numb, inside and out.

I dislike men that get offended that my sexual ways are more "manly" than theirs are.


It makes me feel alone when people cant understand that sexual and physical intimacy is the only intimacy that I can feel. 

It's not a joke.

It's not me trying to be "different".


----------



## fguewriter

TWN said:


> So I did what everyone suggested, and It didnt work out.


I don't judge you - or hate you. I'd suggest finding a partner who feels about life as you do, and go sexually wild. : )


----------



## TWN

fguewriter said:


> I don't judge you - or hate you. I'd suggest finding a partner who feels about life as you do, and go sexually wild. : )




Easier said than done


----------



## fguewriter

TWN said:


> Easier said than done


As always.


----------



## Bricolage

Kyandigaru said:


> We talked about sex toys and he's open to it... So...I'm happy with that.


I'm pretty sure you wouldn't need to twist my arm too much. :tongue:


----------



## TriggerHappy923

:dry: I think... I need a little friend. I'm sexually frustrated. I like guys, I like them a lot, but once they open their mouths... damn, talk about buzz kill. It's usually the good looking ones too that kill the buzz with their damn mouths. :dry::frustrating:


----------



## Master Mind

Kyandigaru said:


> the sex isn't all that great. His fingers are better than his dick, but you know what? I still love him...and we have talked about what we can potencially do for him to be better...Slowly but surely, things will get better. I refuse to be that typical slut that leaves a man cold, because he's not good in bed. I love his cuddles, foreplay is awesome and he is honest, loving and caring. We talked about sex toys and he's open to it... So...I'm happy with that.


So long as you love him, the sex can always improve. As long as he's receptive and willing to learn. And, of course, practice makes perfect. :wink:


----------



## bromide

Penguin said:


> why do people watch law and order? I don't get it at all, longest I've made it is 35 seconds into that show.


Tbf it's not the sort of show I'd have ever tried to watch on my own, but it's on all night in syndication and I'm usually stuck at work all night sans internets, so I started to like it. Kinda fun picking out the killer and whatnot.

lol @_Napoleptic_, I forgot he was in the Cell.


----------



## Brian1

I had always been an ass man, ass and legs, but so anyhow, that's what made tonight so awesome. I was down at a club, a high school friend has connections to, she invites everyone on facebook to come to her clubs. I don't usually respond to these, but I saw one I knew the location where it's at, and I said I'm going. So, Tonight I get down to the club, I find my spot dancing, and I really enjoy having fun by myself, and yet the scent of sexual sensuality was in the air, first I smelled the perfume. Then I'm dancing by myself, a woman comes up started rubbing her ass to my ass. So, we had our backs turned against each other, so I could only guess who was girating their ass in my ass, but I didn't say stop it, this is disgusting, I consented, and girating my ass in hers. The fact that a fantasy of mine is being dominated, and I was dominated tonight, made it that much more fun, and exciting. That's like one of the first time I've had this happen. And it was awesome.


----------



## Penguin

Brian1 said:


> I had always been an ass man, ass and legs, but so anyhow, that's what made tonight so awesome. I was down at a club, a high school friend has connections to, she invites everyone on facebook to come to her clubs. I don't usually respond to these, but I saw one I knew the location where it's at, and I said I'm going. So, Tonight I get down to the club, I find my spot dancing, and I really enjoy having fun by myself, and yet the scent of sexual sensuality was in the air, first I smelled the perfume. Then I'm dancing by myself, a woman comes up started rubbing her ass to my ass. So, we had our backs turned against each other, so I could only guess who was girating their ass in my ass, but I didn't say stop it, this is disgusting, I consented, and girating my ass in hers. The fact that a fantasy of mine is being dominated, and I was dominated tonight, made it that much more fun, and exciting. That's like one of the first time I've had this happen. And it was awesome.


You're supposed to turn around, put your hands on her hips and prove to her by dancing that fucking you would be enjoyable.


----------



## Brian1

Penguin said:


> You're supposed to turn around, put your hands on her hips and prove to her by dancing that fucking you would be enjoyable.


She was with some friends, but thanks, I'll keep that in mind for next time. This is only my third club I've gone to.

Edit: I'm not the best at these things, but as an ESTP, I'm all about the moment, and I didn't want to ruin the ass to ass thing, with awkward no from her, and in hindsight...no pun intended, right after this, a drunk guy walked up to me and broke my dance moment trance and wanted to know if I was okay, and I kept saying I'm fine but the music was pumping real loud and it was hard to hear, so this awkward moment continued. I want to say he had never seen a mildly disabled person dance before. And I don't think his girlfriend had either, though I don't know if the girlfriend is real or he was just trying to cover his tracks.

So, I got the best and worst of the club scene in less than a half hour. I want to say, most were college kids.


----------



## Kyandigaru

my boyfriend always takes a deep smell of my neck and will rub my ass, play with it and smell it....
I think its a fetish with him...


----------



## William I am

Penguin said:


> why do people watch law and order? I don't get it at all, longest I've made it is 35 seconds into that show.


I'm watching it right now. I like it because I was in Mock Trial in high school and really enjoyed it, so I find some of the strategies stimulating to see how they play out. I also like to try to figure out who the killer is, or what they're going to do in the next step. The nice thing is that they keep it not very detailed or perfect, so it never gets beyond amateur level and it's purely for fun.

For example, the one on now is about a doctor defrauding people and inseminating the women with the doctor's own personal sperm. They had a subpoena for medical records limited to names and people who miscarried and discovered a lot more with them. Then they couldn't use the info because it was illegally obtained, and went through some elaborate hoops to get access to the data another way. He wound up getting away with it, but it was really entertaining.


To make this an official "confession" post:
Last summer, I had sex on top of a popular hiking spot. It was kind out of the way, but we were both completely naked, fucking, on top of a rock sticking up out of a hill. And we weren't terribly quiet. I think I might have posted this before, but hey, why not? 

And @devoid, I recommend deserted movie theaters


----------



## Kyandigaru

I let him cum on my titties. He enjoyed it and I was in amazement at how it lookes when it comes out. yeah, i use a condom all the time, thank you. However, we talked on the phone and I was all like, "how did you like it?". he goes, u"mmm..nice.."*goofy laugh*. He then returns the question and I say, "well...I feel like a whore". *goofy laugh* he then goes and says..."Yeah. we're not doing that again then..."


----------



## heterogeneous

Not to be like, super sexual and freak you innocent people out, but I like it when my boyfriend hugs me.


----------



## Bricolage

heterogeneous said:


> Not to be like, super sexual and freak you innocent people out, but I like it when my boyfriend hugs me.


Woah, that's nasty. :shocked:


----------



## fguewriter

heterogeneous said:


> Not to be like, super sexual and freak you innocent people out, but I like it when my boyfriend hugs me.


Freak.


----------



## AtlasShrugging

I have always wanted to try the sub/dom thing. I'm not talking hardcore, but it would be SOOO hot to trust someone enough to have them dominate me; to know and test my limits, my desires, my fantasies. Hottttt....


I need to take a cold shower now!


----------



## justanentpgirl

AtlasShrugging said:


> I have always wanted to try the sub/dom thing. I'm not talking hardcore, but it would be SOOO hot to trust someone enough to have them dominate me; to know and test my limits, my desires, my fantasies. Hottttt....
> 
> 
> I need to take a cold shower now!


mmmm lotsa fun hope you find someone...awesome book btw


----------



## fguewriter

AtlasShrugging said:


> I have always wanted to try the sub/dom thing. I'm not talking hardcore, but it would be SOOO hot to trust someone enough to have them dominate me; to know and test my limits, my desires, my fantasies. Hottttt.... I need to take a cold shower now!


I could check with Hank Rearden. He has this hot Chilean friend.


----------



## fguewriter

justanentpgirl said:


> mmmm lotsa fun hope you find someone...awesome book btw


Did you catch the two movies? I liked Pt 1 better. ; )


----------



## AtlasShrugging

fguewriter said:


> i could check with hank rearden. He has this hot chilean friend.


lol!!


----------



## AtlasShrugging

fguewriter said:


> Did you catch the two movies? I liked Pt 1 better. ; )


The eye candy in part 1 was much better!


----------



## fguewriter

AtlasShrugging said:


> I have always wanted to try the sub/dom thing. I'm not talking hardcore, but it would be SOOO hot to trust someone enough to have them dominate me; to know and test my limits, my desires, my fantasies. Hottttt.... - I need to take a cold shower now!


More seriously, what stops you from trying it? It's not in short supply these days, at least popularly.


----------



## AtlasShrugging

fguewriter said:


> More seriously, what stops you from trying it? It's not in short supply these days, at least popularly.


What stops me? I trust only one person enough for that, and he's far away at the moment. Maybe someday


----------



## Death Persuades

Talking about things related to BDSM... I'm into the B/D stuff... I've always thought it'd be amazing to bind/blind my partner and be free to explore her body as I please. Probably a lot less sexual in nature than you people must be thinking, though... It would just not let her see what I am looking at/about to touch, and she'd be bound, so she can't shy away or cover herself. I'd take a turn as well, obviously.


----------



## fguewriter

AtlasShrugging said:


> What stops me? I trust only one person enough for that, and he's far away at the moment. Maybe someday


Alright! I hope the day comes for you, and sooner rather than later. I've dabbled in those waters (with my INFJ grrl and other times too), to mix metaphors. and it can be a unique deepening of connection. It can also be abused, like regular sexuality. What I like from a spiritual POV is the chance to bring the daylight and dark selves closer together. It actually can make one more sane and more in the flow of things. Good thoughts to you - and your faraway one person!


----------



## surgery

Getting fucked feels TERRIBLE
Fucking doesn't feel great either
Blow jobs don't feel like anything
Sucking dick is just okay
and I'll never fucking go near a vagina, so...

basically sex has become worthless to me, yay!!! I feel like he only sex act that I actually really like is rimming a guy. I guess I just find ass to be highly aesthetic ;( That being said, I still desire "love" and affection, cuddling, feeling safe and secure, as well as feeling attractive and desirable. I still feel like a "bottom." I also feel like "looks matter", which is confusing since love =/= lust and sex =/= pleasure. Shouldn't I be able to enjoy intimacy with anyone regardless of looks?


----------



## Kyandigaru

We're now at the stage of just hanging out. the sex talk to him is now just meh...[his fave word]. Not that we dont want it from each other, but we are more into just hanging out and talking. The cuddles are fine and the kisses are nice.


----------



## William I am

surgery said:


> Shouldn't I be able to enjoy intimacy with anyone regardless of looks?


Yes. And you can. It's possible.


----------



## surgery

William I am said:


> Yes. And you can. It's possible.


Yeah, it's probably not that hard. I just don't think that I want to.


----------



## PeterPan

I find men physically attractive... And i feel bad about it! The shapes, muscles, i don't know what it is. Doing it with a man is one of my fantasy, but i could never get involved in a relationship with one. 

I still consider myself as heterosexual though.

I have a different sort of attraction towards women, i don't like it when they show their body parts too much, i like it when it's suggested and you can let your immagination go about how she would look like naked. I like their silouhettes. Weirdly, i am not the type that gets turned on by big boobs and ass(though i like them!) but by the class of women. I love them with charisma and class. 

I don't know, i'm very confused about it, is it wrong?


----------



## carlaviii

PeterPan said:


> I don't know, i'm very confused about it, is it wrong?


Nothing's wrong with anything you said.


----------



## Penguin

PeterPan said:


> I find men physically attractive... And i feel bad about it! The shapes, muscles, i don't know what it is. Doing it with a man is one of my fantasy, but i could never get involved in a relationship with one.
> 
> I still consider myself as heterosexual though.
> 
> I have a different sort of attraction towards women, i don't like it when they show their body parts too much, i like it when it's suggested and you can let your immagination go about how she would look like naked. I like their silouhettes. Weirdly, i am not the type that gets turned on by big boobs and ass(though i like them!) but by the class of women. I love them with charisma and class.
> 
> I don't know, i'm very confused about it, is it wrong?


straight, christian here...and nothing you said is wrong so im pretty sure you're good.


----------



## steffy

I'd like to experience every personality type--and perform their own fantasies by feeling them out patiently so I know their or orientation (like it slow, intimate, hard, passionate, laid-back etc). The idea of living someone else's fantasy in order to see what I want makes sense. 

I also enjoy someone who can intuit my Signals. 
For instance, if I sit down in a room next to guy Im attracted to and make the move, I would get turned on by them reacting to the way i come on to them of respond to their come ons- like shoving me against a wall when it's more playful or being sweet and suave when Its more shy. Basically, being read intuitively excites me. 
Based on how well you read us determines how far you get with a lot of women... Or maybe just me. 

Lastly, getting dominated by a "nice guy" who would surprise me with aggression/unapologetic passion would make me, um, do a lot of things 
I am somewhat socially, intellectually dominant and tend to view sex as a weakness, so it's unlikely that even though I consider myself a goodlookin' gal, I will ever voice those needs. 

Good thing I have a vivid imagination.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

L said:


> Me on dating websites:


IMO, the women on dating websites tend to be entitled princess types and attention whores. Not someone really, truly, seriously looking for anything more than a hookup or short-term guy - and not open/gutsy enough to go to the bars.

Haters, hate me, if you choose. *yawn*


----------



## Yardiff Bey

surgery said:


> Shouldn't I be able to enjoy intimacy with anyone regardless of looks?





William I am said:


> Yes. And you can. It's possible.





surgery said:


> Yeah, it's probably not that hard. I just don't think that I want to.


Personally, there are some girls that I just cannot get it up for. If I could get it up for them, I couldn't orgasm. So there's no point for those types.


----------



## William I am

I took intimacy to mean intimacy, not sex. Euphemisms ruin the english language 
But uh. Hmm. I think I can get with whoever regardless of looks. So long as they have a personality I like.


----------



## L

Yardiff Bey said:


> IMO, the women on dating websites tend to be entitled princess types and attention whores. Not someone really, truly, seriously looking for anything more than a hookup or short-term guy - and not open/gutsy enough to go to the bars.
> 
> Haters, hate me, if you choose. *yawn*


To be fair I doubt there are many women in the world looking for real relationships my age anyways... 21...

Or I'm just foreveralone....


----------



## Yardiff Bey

L said:


> To be fair I doubt there are many women in the world looking for real relationships my age anyways... 21...
> 
> Or I'm just foreveralone....


My age either, which is 46 - only the completely crackers girls are saying things like "marry me" to my mate and I. Usually after a night of damn good fucking. It pisses the both of us off, because we KNOW that they're only into hooking up.

No thanks, we know damaged goods when its so eloquently on display.

Their 20+ years experience of hooking up doesn't give either of us any confidence that those girls want (or even know how to have) more than a short-term relationship. So we go out and enjoy ourselves, enjoy our lives, learn and do interesting things, and shake our heads at the weirdos we run across.

He just went to a lesson on how to paraglide. Damn, that sounds like something fun to learn.


----------



## Faiora

PeterPan said:


> I find men physically attractive... And i feel bad about it! The shapes, muscles, i don't know what it is. Doing it with a man is one of my fantasy, but i could never get involved in a relationship with one.
> 
> I still consider myself as heterosexual though.
> 
> I have a different sort of attraction towards women, i don't like it when they show their body parts too much, i like it when it's suggested and you can let your immagination go about how she would look like naked. I like their silouhettes. Weirdly, i am not the type that gets turned on by big boobs and ass(though i like them!) but by the class of women. I love them with charisma and class.
> 
> I don't know, i'm very confused about it, is it wrong?


I just wanted to say:
I'm a woman, and I know what you mean. I find women sexually attractive, and I might have sex with a woman; but a relationship would be unlikely because I prefer to feel like I'm the feminine one in a relationship and I happen to be quite tall with strong features .

I don't think it's something you should feel bad about.  
And it's certainly not wrong.


----------



## Faiora

*Sexual Confession Time!*

I'm _really_ into the idea of being in a cage (with thick metal bars like a jail cell), to be available for 'Master' should he happen to want to, for example, put something through the bars to be sucked on. 

While I'm into D/s (Dominance/submission) and the BDSM scene in general, I haven't been in the kind of long-term D/s relationship where I'm on call whenever I'm 'needed.' As someone naturally dominant in the workplace and in most such situations, I love the release of responsibility in my personal/sexual life.


----------



## William I am

I finally heard my upstairs neighbors fucking. Just now. A few minutes ago. I know the young woman and I think she's cute as hell. And I happened to mention it to my new friend, who agreed that it was hot as hell. Too bad I couldn't hear better. It's been 2 years since I could clearly hear any of my neighbors having sex and be in a position where I could fully enjoy it.


----------



## series0

devoid said:


> Two years of abstaining only to have really terrible sex yet again. I fucking hate my life.


But, but, ... the pandas woman! the pandas! Love those guys!

So, details my fellow ENTP! You say the sex is the terrible! Why? I will respond when and if you offer more information.


----------



## devoid

series0 said:


> But, but, ... the pandas woman! the pandas! Love those guys!
> 
> So, details my fellow ENTP! You say the sex is the terrible! Why? I will respond when and if you offer more information.


Haha, well in that instance it was terrible because the guy was just an idiot, and didn't understand the meaning of foreplay. >.> Clumsily rubbing your partner until they're vaguely wet enough to shove a dick inside of them is not the most enjoyable experience.

Fortunately I found someone else who is AMAZING at sex, so now I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Kyandigaru

-He loves eating me out. he'll do it any chance he gets. 

-I believe he now wants to try something called 'angry sex'. which is nothing but rough sex...


----------



## Symphi

The laid-back, warm, charismatic boy and the shy, kind, gentle girl...

We're a bit like ravenous animals with our shenanigans. If there isn't some sort of biting or hair pulling or something similar happening then it's an off day.

I might have confessed the above before, but sometimes it still astounds me.


----------



## surgery

I read Lord of the Rings erotica.


----------



## Napoleptic

surgery said:


> I read Lord of the Rings erotica.


----------



## Brian1

I hate dating sites, I especially hate ZOOSK. Deceptive, deceptive.


----------



## PeterPan

I am horny. Like reaaaally horny!


----------



## William I am

I had really good... no, great cyber/phone sex the last two days in a row with the same person. It was really nice. 
I just wish I could have sex with everybody as casually as having lunch or smiling at each other. That would really be freedom.


----------



## Marisa

- The relationship I am currently in is the only one I have been completely emotionally/physically faithful in. I don't see this changing.
- I fear that my inability to be "sexy" or "seductive" will grow to bother him, though it doesn't now.
- I'm pretty much always down to have sex and I don't know why, since I'm not always particularly aroused.
- I'm excessively open about my sex life to people.


----------



## Link

I sometimes aggravate men that I am familiar with because their anger turns me on, it physically excites. To dig under someone's skin until they've lost control, to see what kind of animal they really are. To wonder: "What would it be like if he lost his mind and took me right here, right now." But, to see the pain it causes a person to be angry, I realize they are not enjoying it, that I've tampered with them. I tell myself: "That's okay, they've had sex, they have happy lives, they hardly even know me. I have to get off somehow!"


----------



## Rauder

It's been three years and some months since I kissed, hugged and cuddled with a girl. I had to kick out my depression and other problems from December 2009 to December 2012, so I wasn't able to make a stand with any woman *at all*.

Three years. Imagine that to a Se-aux male in his early 20s. The horror, the horror.


----------



## Penguin

Had a chick over the other day, she wanted me to fuck her but wouldnt let me finger her? I found that SUPER weird, so I didn't do either and kicked her out the next day.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime

Penguin said:


> Had a chick over the other day, she wanted me to fuck her but wouldnt let me finger her? I found that SUPER weird, so I didn't do either and kicked her out the next day.


Probably coz her cooch smelled


----------



## Penguin

puer_aeternus said:


> Probably coz her cooch smelled


Clean that shit if you're getting in my bed...either way she was a zero....had to go.


----------



## Faiora

Penguin said:


> Had a chick over the other day, she wanted me to fuck her but wouldnt let me finger her? I found that SUPER weird, so I didn't do either and kicked her out the next day.


I dunno about fingering (I'm pretty much always fine with that), but I'm uncomfortable with receiving oral unless I've had a shower within an hour beforehand. there are just so many creases and crevices, and I can't imagine them staying fresh all day. >.>

With that said - and this will absolutely come across as hypocritical - I enjoy _giving_​ oral to a man when he's got a day of sweat on him. So, double standards I guess <.<


----------



## Penguin

Faiora said:


> I dunno about fingering (I'm pretty much always fine with that), but I'm uncomfortable with receiving oral unless I've had a shower within an hour beforehand. there are just so many creases and crevices, and I can't imagine them staying fresh all day. >.>
> 
> With that said - and this will absolutely come across as hypocritical - I enjoy _giving_​ oral to a man when he's got a day of sweat on him. So, double standards I guess <.<


So lame that girls in this thread don't exist in real life lmfao....


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime

Faiora said:


> I dunno about fingering (I'm pretty much always fine with that), but I'm uncomfortable with receiving oral unless I've had a shower within an hour beforehand. there are just so many creases and crevices, and I can't imagine them staying fresh all day. >.>
> 
> With that said - and this will absolutely come across as hypocritical - I enjoy _giving_​ oral to a man when he's got a day of sweat on him. So, double standards I guess <.<


Are you in the Toronto area by any chance? lol.

Seriously though, at least three quarters of the girls I've been in bed with refused oral. One of them stank quite badly I couldn't eat fish in a month


----------



## William I am

Hett said:


> It's been three years and some months since I kissed, hugged and cuddled with a girl. I had to kick out my depression and other problems from December 2009 to December 2012, so I wasn't able to make a stand with any woman *at all*.
> 
> Three years. Imagine that to a Se-aux male in his early 20s. The horror, the horror.


Jeebus. I thought I had it rough with ~18 months of that. I'm an Si Tertiary and it really sucked. Worth the improvements though.



Faiora said:


> I dunno about fingering (I'm pretty much always fine with that), but I'm uncomfortable with receiving oral unless I've had a shower within an hour beforehand. there are just so many creases and crevices, and I can't imagine them staying fresh all day. >.>
> 
> With that said - and this will absolutely come across as hypocritical - I enjoy _giving_​ oral to a man when he's got a day of sweat on him. So, double standards I guess <.<


Interesting. I find it bland if she's washed that same day. There's apparently some variation, but the tastiest were able to go 2-4 days with no shower and only tasted better. Then there were some who I dragged to the shower and still wouldn't touch it. I swear I nearly puked on one particularly smelly person. 

I've been with two people who I just absolutely loved the taste of no matter how strong it was. Other than that there was one who was mundane and flavorless - the others were slightly to severely pungent in a bad way.

My point is I don't think a shower really makes much difference other than in intensity. It's more a matter of a distinct scent and whether it's good or bad has more to do with anything than whether it's strong or faint.


----------



## William I am

William I am said:


> I had really good... no, great cyber/phone sex the last two days in a row with the same person. It was really nice.
> I just wish I could have sex with everybody as casually as having lunch or smiling at each other. That would really be freedom.


And through this, I just found out I really like being encouraged. Even I didn't know that! I've never had anyone say/do anything quite like that before. Whoosh!


----------



## Faiora

Penguin said:


> So lame that girls in this thread don't exist in real life lmfao....





puer_aeternus said:


> Are you in the Toronto area by any chance? lol.
> 
> Seriously though, at least three quarters of the girls I've been in bed with refused oral. One of them stank quite badly I couldn't eat fish in a month


To both of you: I suspect this has more to do with where you're looking for girls, and what else you look for in a girl. There are lots of girls like me - but I'm sure many of them require their men to be at least partially in their mindset. 

I consider myself sexually open, in the sense that I talk about sex pretty freely, and even though I have my limits (everyone does), I'm mentally open to most ideas and will at least consider pretty much anything. I also am not bothered by the idea of having sex outside of a relationship, which seems to be a deciding symbol of purity or "goodness" for some women. 

WITH THAT SAID: I'm not as promiscuous as I come across. I don't always want sex, and when I do, I'm more likely to have it with someone I already trust and have had sex with before. In a relationship, I'm unlikely to have sex with anyone else, even if my partner and I have decided it's fine to have sex with other people. So "more girls like me" doesn't translate to "more sex for you." 

I think a lot of sexually open women are looking for a certain sexual maturity in men - i.e. men who aren't just looking to get laid, but rather, are looking for a particular experience and a particular sort of woman. I won't get too deeply into my criteria, but in general, I know there's a specific sort of confidence that attracts me, and lets me know I'd be likely to get the experience _I'm_ looking for. 

As for giving oral: Plenty of women like giving oral. You've been with the wrong girls. Maybe try some new search tactics. 



William I am said:


> Interesting. I find it bland if she's washed that same day. There's apparently some variation, but the tastiest were able to go 2-4 days with no shower and only tasted better. Then there were some who I dragged to the shower and still wouldn't touch it. I swear I nearly puked on one particularly smelly person.
> 
> I've been with two people who I just absolutely loved the taste of no matter how strong it was. Other than that there was one who was mundane and flavorless - the others were slightly to severely pungent in a bad way.
> 
> My point is I don't think a shower really makes much difference other than in intensity. It's more a matter of a distinct scent and whether it's good or bad has more to do with anything than whether it's strong or faint.


I guess a lot of it is about preference. I mean, if I'm gonna lick my own fingers, I prefer myself in "bland" mode. Personally I think there's a nice nuance in the bland flavour, but then, I don't have my whole face and tongue all up in there. 

When I'm worked up enough, sometimes it doesn't really matter if there's sweat because the liquid coats everything; but that tangy, sweaty (I guess more "pungent") flavour is one I don't like the idea of sharing. I mean, look at this board - it can obviously gross people out. I'd rather someone was bored with my vaginal area than grossed out. 

Maybe it's just one of those things I have to get over 

Interestingly, I've been with men who didn't like oral (as in, didn't want it to begin with). Maybe this is a self-conscious thing as well.


----------



## William I am

Faiora said:


> I guess a lot of it is about preference. I mean, if I'm gonna lick my own fingers, I prefer myself in "bland" mode. Personally I think there's a nice nuance in the bland flavour, but then, I don't have my whole face and tongue all up in there.
> 
> When I'm worked up enough, sometimes it doesn't really matter if there's sweat because the liquid coats everything; but that tangy, sweaty (I guess more "pungent") flavour is one I don't like the idea of sharing. I mean, look at this board - it can obviously gross people out. I'd rather someone was bored with my vaginal area than grossed out.
> 
> Maybe it's just one of those things I have to get over
> 
> Interestingly, I've been with men who didn't like oral (as in, didn't want it to begin with). Maybe this is a self-conscious thing as well.


Yes. Precisely. The "bad taste/smell" seems to be a mixture of sweat and urine :barf:
Personally, I don't like getting oral much. It feels nice, but it's all but never gotten me off. It's more likely I'll get blue balls from oral than an orgasm. There's a part of self-consciousness to it too, and also that I'm much more of a giver than a taker in bed.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

when l'm talking with someone who turns me on, my inner lady parts and some of my outer lady parts start to contract. lt sometimes gets close to an orgasm O_O


----------



## Sixty Nein

I know this might not be all that raunchy of a sexual confession, but I was actually hard whenever a male friend of mine simulated rape (I was the rapist) over skype. This was in a group call, but we were the only one actually there though. It was also anal rape without any sort of lubrication at all, so it was fun for him to simulated the pain of being entered from the anus without any sort of lubrication. We even managed to play through up to the point of a simulate and acted out orgasm. Unfortunately it was not a particularly kinky rape role play, because I would've bothered to actually masturbate in real life if things went slower then 5 minutes. Though the people I hang out with came back, so it would've been kind of awkward to explain that.

Strange, considering that I get ill in the stomach whenever I do rape roleplay through text.


----------



## Mysteryman

One time, I was at a party. I met this girl. We start talking. I find out she's turned on by heights. I said "Let's go on the roof." About 10 seconds after getting on the roof of this 3 story house, she throws herself at me. We start going at it. We start sliding off the roof. I grab the ledge, as she wraps her legs around me. I get an adrenaline rush and I thrust with my body to pull us up. She had an orgasm loud enough to that people heard us with music playing and we heard coyotes howling as if they were responding.


----------



## Snoot

Faiora said:


> Not wanting to mention BDSM interests is one thing, for instance at work or in another environment where it would be considered unprofessional; but not wanting to "admit to" your sexual desires when the subject comes up is counterproductive.  Don't you think?


I concur my fellow kinkster. I have no issue to readily admit my desires, wants and needs hee~.

Personally I like it all, Bondage Discipline, Dominant Submissive and Sadism Masochism. I do need to switch at times and be the bottom, not so much submissive really.
I think a lot of people don't understand what BDSM truly is about. Sure it's a lot of kinky f*ckery but it all boils down to trust, taking control and giving up control.



Master Mind said:


> I actually discovered Shibari when researching bondage. I happened to come across this post, was intrigued, and when I researched what it was, I found out it was Shibari fashion, started looking into Shibari, and so discovered a new interest.


Oh, I must check out that link when I'm not at work. You should like fetlife as well, basically Facebook for kinksters.


----------



## Master Mind

Snoot said:


> I think a lot of people don't understand what BDSM truly is about. Sure it's a lot of kinky f*ckery but it all boils down to trust, taking control and giving up control.


That's what actually prompted me to look into BDSM in the first place. And from my investigation I found that I'm into bondage games, which is what led to my discovering Shibari.



Snoot said:


> Oh, I must check out that link when I'm not at work. You should like fetlife as well, basically Facebook for kinksters.


Hmm. I'll check it out. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Snoot

Master Mind said:


> That's what actually prompted me to look into BDSM in the first place. And from my investigation I found that I'm into bondage games, which is what led to my discovering Shibari.


Oddly enough, oh I suppose that's a confession, while I was watching zee pr0nz there was this woman who prompted someone to choke her. I found this fascinating, looked in to it and stumbled on the BDSM path. Found out that apparently BDSM doesn't mean all gay burly guys in leather. SHOCKER right? XD
The different levels of submission and Dominance also fascinated me and I found out that I enjoy inflicting sexual pain on my partner, very very much. Well, once on that path, there's a whole lot to experiment with.


----------



## carlaviii

Snoot said:


> I also love to see Shibari, I think it looks lovely.


I was leery of Googling it, but after reading the rest of the conversation I got a sneaking suspicion it was that fancy rope knotwork... which I'll admit I appreciate on a completely aesthetic level. Maybe it's my inner knitter/crocheter, heh; I appreciate the craftsmanship. But there seems to be a shortage of guys tied up thusly...

Not something I would do, though. Either I'd be trying to gnaw my own arm off to get loose, or I would've mentally checked out in anticipation of horrible things to come.


----------



## Snoot

carlaviii said:


> But there seems to be a shortage of guys tied up thusly...


You just need to know where to look, teheehee~



carlaviii said:


> Maybe it's my inner knitter/crocheter, heh


Suddenly, visions of folks tied up with wool.


----------



## carlaviii

Snoot said:


> Suddenly, visions of folks tied up with wool.


Absolutely, lol! Or a lovely, fuzzy super-bulky alpaca... though that would get expensive quickly. Cheap, scratchy Red Heart acrylic for the masochists. You could have a stitcher on hand churning out handmade rope, too.


----------



## Snoot

carlaviii said:


> Absolutely, lol! Or a lovely, fuzzy super-bulky alpaca... though that would get expensive quickly. Cheap, scratchy Red Heart acrylic for the masochists. You could have a stitcher on hand churning out handmade rope, too.


I like how you think. We should start a webshop, I'll manage it and you make the stuffs. I foresee much greatness in our futures.


----------



## Kyandigaru

I teased my guy mercifully last night. taunting his sexuality and got a kick out of it too! Ha. He then replies that the next time he sees me, he's going to whip me with a belt and beat my ass. The very first thing I think about is, clothes or no clothes?


----------



## devoid

Third Engine said:


> Hm, yeah, that does seem to be a lot more manageable than in my case, but they're still signs of a not-so-healthy person, mentally. I hope it works out for you, though.


Rejected! xD But it's okay. I asked if he'd consider a relationship, he explained his reasons and outright said no. Upon reflection, I'm actually relieved. Whatever odd companionship we share works well for both of us, and I'm happy to have him as a friend and lover.


----------



## Nomenclature

My hymen is intact despite having had 8 partners so far. It's annoying because sometimes, when I insert objects, they like snag on that piece of skin.


----------



## Faiora

Nomenclature said:


> My hymen is intact despite having had 8 partners so far. It's annoying because sometimes, when I insert objects, they like snag on that piece of skin.


How... stretchy. 
Bigger objects, maybe? 
Or bigger penises?


----------



## devoid

Nomenclature said:


> My hymen is intact despite having had 8 partners so far. It's annoying because sometimes, when I insert objects, they like snag on that piece of skin.


Holy crap. Have you talked to a doctor about this? You may need to have it surgically removed to avoid infection.


----------



## Faiora

devoid said:


> Holy crap. Have you talked to a doctor about this? You may need to have it surgically removed to avoid infection.


This isn't necessarily a big deal. Hymens are all different 'shapes' and plenty have a large opening in the middle, so it could be it's just stretching out instead of breaking. >.> I'd think there'd actually be less chance of infection if it doesn't break. 

I mean, absolutely, talk to a doctor... but I doubt it would require surgical removal, or cause infection. 

You're scaring people


----------



## Nomenclature

Haha it broke once, healed back, and is now stretched (bigger objects don't really do anything to it) but still a nuisance. I've never really thought about it being a medical concern.


----------



## devoid

Faiora said:


> This isn't necessarily a big deal. Hymens are all different 'shapes' and plenty have a large opening in the middle, so it could be it's just stretching out instead of breaking. >.> I'd think there'd actually be less chance of infection if it doesn't break.
> 
> I mean, absolutely, talk to a doctor... but I doubt it would require surgical removal, or cause infection.
> 
> You're scaring people


This is a real condition and should be taken seriously. If you don't know, look it up.


----------



## Penguin

Nomenclature said:


> Haha it broke once, healed back, and is now stretched (bigger objects don't really do anything to it) but still a nuisance. I've never really thought about it being a medical concern.


she's right, talk to a doctor!


----------



## Nomenclature

That doesn't make sense to me though. If it's stretched and doesn't break and re-heal repeatedly, why would a living and attached (albeit useless) piece of skin cause an infection? You would think my gynecologist had said something about it.


----------



## Faiora

devoid said:


> This is a real condition and should be taken seriously. If you don't know, look it up.




I'm not saying it couldn't be serious - just that it's preemptive to get someone really worried about it, as it's not _necessarily_ serious. Going to a doctor is a good idea, but it's not something to rush to emergency for if it's currently only causing mild discomfort/annoyance. You're saying it's a real condition to be taken seriously - well, it might be, yes. But you don't have all the information, and you can't be sure it's any particular condition. So why get someone all worked up?

Sorry, this is a bit personal for me. I was told at one point I'd eventually need open heart surgery to correct a congenital heart defect - and being told that caused me more stress (and health problems) than having surgery ever did. Surgery can be pretty scary to think about, even it's it's something relatively minor.


----------



## devoid

Faiora said:


> I'm not saying it couldn't be serious - just that it's preemptive to get someone really worried about it, as it's not _necessarily_ serious. Going to a doctor is a good idea, but it's not something to rush to emergency for if it's currently only causing mild discomfort/annoyance. You're saying it's a real condition to be taken seriously - well, it might be, yes. But you don't have all the information, and you can't be sure it's any particular condition. So why get someone all worked up?
> 
> Sorry, this is a bit personal for me. I was told at one point I'd eventually need open heart surgery to correct a congenital heart defect - and being told that caused me more stress (and health problems) than having surgery ever did. Surgery can be pretty scary to think about, even it's it's something relatively minor.


I'm sorry to have brought up something painful. Removing a stubborn hymen is not invasive surgery; it's barely any different from breaking it the normal way, just more professional. I didn't mean to come off as scary or ominous.


----------



## Vivoila

1) I would love to have a clone/twin, so I can fuck myself, and get fucked by myself. Add some bondage, phallic shaped vegetables, camera crew and an audience. mmmm


2) Sometime last year, I picked up 2 guys working at a club I frequented. We made it back to my place, and I was pretty damned excited. I've been dying to try DP. and the pig roast was a huuuge sexual fantasy of mine, at the time. (well technically gangbangs were, but you know ...start small), anyways, so I changed into some lingerie, and rejoined the boys. but one of the fuckers had coke dick. and just like that my hopes and dreams were shattered... :sad::sad:


----------



## carlaviii

Yardiff Bey said:


> My theory is that this is why my girls will wear an old shirt of mine. It's impregnated with my scent - when they're wearing it, they're feeling intoxicated, like they're drowning in me.
> 
> Can you confirm this from the inside? I'm curious to know.


Well, I wouldn't say _intoxicated_, but that's probably because I'm an NT.  Yeah, smell and memory have deep links in your brain. As long as it's good memories that are associated with a guy's scent, it will invoke that. Goes the same for bad memories, though. 

Another reason to not bathe in aftershave, deodorant, or use those over-perfumed laundry detergents... use them moderately, sure, but humans should smell like humans, you know? 



> Holy shit, girl. I think I'd rather be depressed.


Depression can kill the libido too...


----------



## dabeshu

I am a pervert and I am proud of it.


----------



## Space Cat

I'm sexually attracted to men but physically attracted to women
I'm technically a virgin
I need clitory stimulation
I like boobies
Playing with my boobs and twisting my nips turns me on
I'm submissive
No one IRL knows i'm a wanker
I wank more then 3 times a week ;P
I love being penetrated
I have weird fantasies
I read hentai for masturbatory purposes
I read lit erotica but hentai turns me on more
I find the missionary position sexy
I want my legs to be on shoulders or spread wide apart
I like being wet when horny
I have fantasies of having threesomes or group sex
Rough sex turns me on
I have fantasies of getting caught
A slight exhibitionist tendency
I have fantasies of being tied up
I'd like to be blindfolded and/or gagged
I like to be pinned town and even taken advantage of ;D
I have RP rape fantasies

Yeah.. i'm a pervert but i'm not desperate either. Some guys think that just because i have this desire they can just get into something with me but that's not how it works for me. Sex is sex but i want more then just that. So yeah, these are all mainly just fantasies, that's all. ^_^


----------



## Brian1

dating ethical dilemma. And this early, too...


----------



## surgery

I am soooooooo glad that I am gay. I honestly feel bad for straight men and all the stupid shit they have to do in order to attract women.


----------



## Bricolage

surgery said:


> I am soooooooo glad that I am gay. I honestly feel bad for straight men and all the stupid shit they have to do in order to attract women.


Yeah, even women can't tolerate other women.


----------



## chimeric

knittigan said:


> Antidepressants


If you're on an SSRI, adding in Wellbutrin can fix that. Also, different antidepressants have different side effects, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## lordmercurio

devoid said:


> The thing is, he didn't even know me before the accident... so whatever days I'm not around, I don't exist. He's been quite firm about not wanting to start a relationship because it would be too difficult to constantly have to re-read all his notes on me. And I know he sees other women. I'm glad that he has company most nights, because it helps to dull the pain and prevents any psychotic symptoms which tend to arise when he's alone. But it hurts to think that he doesn't even know who I am, when I can't stop thinking about our time together all week. The moments we have together are incredible, passionate, sweet, jovial, heartwarming... Even though we are virtual strangers every time we meet, somehow it evolves into a deep and loving intimacy within hours - and it has from the first day we met. And he doesn't know.


Dont you think that this is not healthy for you?


----------



## devoid

lordmercurio said:


> Dont you think that this is not healthy for you?


I think it's not easy on me. But the way we connect has actually made an astounding difference in my life. I have so many things that I want to forget from my past, and so many insecurities... and being with him allows me for a moment to simply forget and be myself. But beyond that... it teaches me to question the way I think about my life. Being around him forces me to live in the moment, and to reassess what I value in myself and in others. It makes me want to do more every day, just because I can... I feel like I'm getting stronger, even as it hurts. I know what I am - not a mythical concept to be idolized, not someone whose value is defined by others, but just a person. And the one thing I've always done despite all logic and reason is pursue the impossible challenges.

I understand what it is he feels... because I've been there before. I've been in great pain, trapped by circumstance and virtually alone in the world... I understand that darkness very well. Seeing it doesn't frighten me; it fills me with that same determination I've carried my entire life, and reminds me why I'm here. I know that I can never fix him, just as I can never truly fix myself... You can't erase an experience, you can only build upon it. So I want to be that person... who stupidly never gives up. I'll be the spirit that tries to bring some light in through the darkness, even if only for a little while. I won't run away.

Every memory we've had together so far has been breathtakingly beautiful. The way we move together, the way we touch each others' lonely hearts and cling to each other deep into the night even knowing that it will disappear. And then, somehow, it always comes back. I want to bring it back, yes for my own sake, but also for his. He deserves to have someone who will always try to find him again. I can't promise that I am strong enough. I can only try.


----------



## lordmercurio

devoid said:


> I think it's not easy on me. But the way we connect has actually made an astounding difference in my life. I have so many things that I want to forget from my past, and so many insecurities... and being with him allows me for a moment to simply forget and be myself. But beyond that... it teaches me to question the way I think about my life. Being around him forces me to live in the moment, and to reassess what I value in myself and in others. It makes me want to do more every day, just because I can... I feel like I'm getting stronger, even as it hurts. I know what I am - not a mythical concept to be idolized, not someone whose value is defined by others, but just a person. And the one thing I've always done despite all logic and reason is pursue the impossible challenges.
> 
> I understand what it is he feels... because I've been there before. I've been in great pain, trapped by circumstance and virtually alone in the world... I understand that darkness very well. Seeing it doesn't frighten me; it fills me with that same determination I've carried my entire life, and reminds me why I'm here. I know that I can never fix him, just as I can never truly fix myself... You can't erase an experience, you can only build upon it. So I want to be that person... who stupidly never gives up. I'll be the spirit that tries to bring some light in through the darkness, even if only for a little while. I won't run away.
> 
> Every memory we've had together so far has been breathtakingly beautiful. The way we move together, the way we touch each others' lonely hearts and cling to each other deep into the night even knowing that it will disappear. And then, somehow, it always comes back. I want to bring it back, yes for my own sake, but also for his. He deserves to have someone who will always try to find him again. I can't promise that I am strong enough. I can only try.


reminds me of the movie: the first 50 dates(something like that ), what i really dont like its : i dont want to read my diary therefore i ahve sex with other people. If you can not be yourself in every moemtn i dont think this is the way to solve it but it looks like a "training camp"; not judging you jsut giving my point of view and hpoing it helps you


----------



## devoid

lordmercurio said:


> reminds me of the movie: the first 50 dates(something like that ), what i really dont like its : i dont want to read my diary therefore i ahve sex with other people. If you can not be yourself in every moemtn i dont think this is the way to solve it but it looks like a "training camp"; not judging you jsut giving my point of view and hpoing it helps you


It's not about that. He sees other people because I can't be there every night, and when left alone for too long he has psychotic episodes. The last time he was alone two nights in a row he burned a pattern in one of his hands. It's a terrifying and traumatic experience, waking up and thinking that it's still 2011, having to read that your entire life was taken away from you and you can't do the things you wanted to do in life, that you lost most of your friends because they couldn't handle it... I don't begrudge him needing company. He doesn't expect me to come back because he knows it's difficult... and because nobody really does come back after a while. He has no reason to trust me with so much.


----------



## Death Persuades

Vivoila said:


> 1) I would love to have a clone/twin, so I can fuck myself, and get fucked by myself. Add some bondage, phallic shaped vegetables, camera crew and an audience. mmmm
> 
> 
> 2) Sometime last year, I picked up 2 guys working at a club I frequented. We made it back to my place, and I was pretty damned excited. I've been dying to try DP. and the pig roast was a huuuge sexual fantasy of mine, at the time. (well technically gangbangs were, but you know ...start small), anyways, so I changed into some lingerie, and rejoined the boys. but one of the fuckers had coke dick. and just like that my hopes and dreams were shattered... :sad::sad:


Maybe look for a guy that doesn't snort angel dust...


----------



## lordmercurio

devoid said:


> It's not about that. He sees other people because I can't be there every night, and when left alone for too long he has psychotic episodes. The last time he was alone two nights in a row he burned a pattern in one of his hands. It's a terrifying and traumatic experience, waking up and thinking that it's still 2011, having to read that your entire life was taken away from you and you can't do the things you wanted to do in life, that you lost most of your friends because they couldn't handle it... I don't begrudge him needing company. He doesn't expect me to come back because he knows it's difficult... and because nobody really does come back after a while. He has no reason to trust me with so much.


UHMM i think maybe i understand a litle bit more your point, really sad story but still think its not healthy for you.


----------



## devoid

lordmercurio said:


> UHMM i think maybe i understand a litle bit more your point, really sad story but still think its not healthy for you.


Think whatever you want; I know myself and do not require your opinion.


----------



## PumpkinEater

{Just discovered this part of PerC. Eep!:blushed:}

So i have a secret wish. there's a guy i know and every time i see him all i can think about is having sex with him. i've barely spoken to him, barely heard him speak, he's very kind, very well mannered and fairly boring. but there's just something about him that's just. . . AHH! lol. he's stared at me a few times with these incredibly intense eyes. i wish to be on the other side of them. i can't handle it. ever just get that vibe from someone? i'm not the type to be sexually attracted to someone based on how they look, and i know he's not very beautiful or anything. but, god. i will not be satisfied until he makes me scream. 
i wish sex wasn't such a big deal. if we could just be friends and have sex be the main focus of our relationship and be happy with each other not wanting more, that'd be great! but alas. not the world we live in.


----------



## surgery

I just had sex with two different black men in one night. 


Who aaaam IIII?


----------



## Death Persuades

I wound up watching a youtube vid about a girl who has an orgasm in one of those slingshot roller coasters... It turned me on. :blushed:


----------



## Penguin

PumpkinEater said:


> {Just discovered this part of PerC. Eep!:blushed:}
> 
> So i have a secret wish. there's a guy i know and every time i see him all i can think about is having sex with him. i've barely spoken to him, barely heard him speak, he's very kind, very well mannered and fairly boring. but there's just something about him that's just. . . AHH! lol. he's stared at me a few times with these incredibly intense eyes. i wish to be on the other side of them. i can't handle it. ever just get that vibe from someone? i'm not the type to be sexually attracted to someone based on how they look, and i know he's not very beautiful or anything. but, god. i will not be satisfied until he makes me scream.
> i wish sex wasn't such a big deal. if we could just be friends and have sex be the main focus of our relationship and be happy with each other not wanting more, that'd be great! but alas. not the world we live in.



haha i know a girl that thinks this about me, she lives in my apartment complex and has no idea that it shows on her face every time I look at her. I've tried to make her cum with my eyes before but it doesnt work )))))): I just walk past her or sit across from her at the pool and catch her looking at me every now and then and I'll look right into her soul. I can tell a lot from someones eyes ya know...


----------



## surgery

PumpkinEater said:


> {Just discovered this part of PerC. Eep!:blushed:}
> i wish sex wasn't such a big deal. if we could just be friends and have sex be the main focus of our relationship and be happy with each other not wanting more, that'd be great! but alas. not the world we live in.


This doesn't seem unrealistic to me. I mean, I think a lot of young guys probably want sex with no strings attached/"friends with benefits". But, maybe it's just not your thing?


----------



## PumpkinEater

> This doesn't seem unrealistic to me. I mean, I think a lot of young guys probably want sex with no strings attached/"friends with benefits". But, maybe it's just not your thing?


well i mean, i'd be interested in making it a reality if i were older and sex wasn't such a stigma. i live in a very small town, word gets around next thing you know you're wearing a bright red "A" on your jacket lol. but i think once i'm in college and i can find some one mature i'd definitely consider an fwb sort of thing. saves the drama of relationships.


----------



## Faiora

PumpkinEater said:


> well i mean, i'd be interested in making it a reality if i were older and sex wasn't such a stigma. i live in a very small town, word gets around next thing you know you're wearing a bright red "A" on your jacket lol. but i think once i'm in college and i can find some one mature i'd definitely consider an fwb sort of thing. saves the drama of relationships.


Must be tough - can't imagine living in a small town. 
But yes, it will probably be easier in college  Best wishes on that front!


----------



## PumpkinEater

> Must be tough - can't imagine living in a small town.
> But yes, it will probably be easier in college  Best wishes on that front!


thank you!! roud:


----------



## geekofalltrades

I still fantasize about my ex from nearly five years ago because she's still the only sexual relation I've ever had.


----------



## Penguin

Faiora said:


> Must be tough - can't imagine living in a small town.
> But yes, it will probably be easier in college  Best wishes on that front!



its def easier in college but it loses its appeal after a while. Still fun to go on a binge every now and then for the confidence boost though.


----------



## cosmia

I'm ready for sex to stop being painful. I've had three attempts, and all three times we've had to stop/focus on something other than intercourse. It's been getting better (I think), but ugh! Tired of this gentle bullshit. I'm ready to get crazy!


----------



## Death Persuades

PumpkinEater said:


> well i mean, i'd be interested in making it a reality if i were older and sex wasn't such a stigma. i live in a very small town, word gets around next thing you know you're wearing a bright red "A" on your jacket lol. but i think once i'm in college and i can find some one mature i'd definitely consider an fwb sort of thing. *saves the drama of relationships*.


Are you sure about that? Most people I've met who have had fwb's have said it either evolved into something more, or deteriorated due to lack of feelings. then again most people I associate with are deep feelers so i guess that might be why.


----------



## Master Mind

cosmia said:


> I'm ready for sex to stop being painful. I've had three attempts, and all three times we've had to stop/focus on something other than intercourse. It's been getting better (I think), but ugh! Tired of this gentle bullshit. I'm ready to get crazy!


I was with one woman before for whom it was too painful for her when I attempted to penetrate her (no, I'm not one of those guys who tries to stick his penis in a woman as soon as she's naked), so we had to do non-penetrative stuff. Although she really wanted me inside her, it just wasn't happening. So I had to say no when she wanted to keep trying, as I'm not into hurting my partners, and as Einstein said, the definition of insanity is continuing to do the same thing and expecting different results. There were other things we could do, and as I just enjoy being physically intimate with my partner, it was fine with me.


----------



## cosmia

Master Mind said:


> I was with one woman before for whom it was too painful for her when I attempted to penetrate her (no, I'm not one of those guys who tries to stick his penis in a woman as soon as she's naked), so we had to do non-penetrative stuff. Although she really wanted me inside her, it just wasn't happening. So I had to say no when she wanted to keep trying, as I'm not into hurting my partners, and as Einstein said, the definition of insanity is continuing to do the same thing and expecting different results. There were other things we could do, and as I just enjoy being physically intimate with my partner, it was fine with me.


Well, considering I was a virgin about three weeks ago, I'm _hoping_ my problem will only be a temporary one until I can get used to it.


----------



## Death Persuades

cosmia said:


> Well, considering I was a virgin about three weeks ago, I'm _hoping_ my problem will only be a temporary one until I can get used to it.


It could be vaginismus...


----------



## cosmia

ISFjosue0098 said:


> It could be vaginismus...


It's possible, but I'm remaining optimistic that since it's gotten better since my first time, it will continue to get better.


----------



## Death Persuades

cosmia said:


> It's possible, but I'm remaining optimistic that since it's gotten better since my first time, it will continue to get better.


Try giving each other a massage before getting steamy ^_^ it could relax some muscles that need to be...


----------



## devoid

Screwed around with someone 2 years older than I am, felt like a creepy pervert after. xP Is there any way to take someone's virginity without feeling like a horrible person? I bet it would help if he didn't have a crush on me and I wasn't in love with someone else. >.< Yep, today I am a massive slut.


----------



## surgery

Having phone sex left me feeling used __


----------



## Penguin

devoid said:


> Screwed around with someone 2 years older than I am, felt like a creepy pervert after. xP Is there any way to take someone's virginity without feeling like a horrible person? I bet it would help if he didn't have a crush on me and I wasn't in love with someone else. >.< Yep, today I am a massive slut.


he needs it taken and his heart broken, trust me.


----------



## William I am

Penguin said:


> he needs it taken and his heart broken, trust me.


Nobody needs their heart broken.


----------



## Bricolage

devoid said:


> Screwed around with someone 2 years older than I am, felt like a creepy pervert after. xP Is there any way to take someone's virginity without feeling like a horrible person? I bet it would help if he didn't have a crush on me and I wasn't in love with someone else. >.< Yep, today I am a massive slut.


Creepy pervert? Is that tautological? At any rate, sex is totally natural. No apologies. :tongue:


----------



## devoid

Penguin said:


> he needs it taken and his heart broken, trust me.


I don't think I broke his heart too terribly. I was honest about my feelings the whole time and he decided to take the experience for what it was, for which I'm incredibly thankful. Also *technically* didn't have sex, so he can save that much for someone more emotionally involved.


----------



## devoid

unctuousbutler said:


> Creepy pervert? Is that tautological? At any rate, sex is totally natural. No apologies. :tongue:


Perverted means twisted; has nothing to do with being creepy.


----------



## Penguin

William I am said:


> Nobody needs their heart broken.


Oh I very much disagree, pain is an overlooked resource.


----------



## feefafo

Urghrggggrghghgh. I am such a physically affectionate person and I have a very physically affectionate boyfriend but I don't get to see him and touch every minute of every day and it's freaking killing meeeeee

How sexual do these sexual confessions have to be? I want to go to his house and make out on his sofa and, I don't know, bite him.  When we were out tonight (with other people, making them uncomfortable haha) he was like chomping on my hand and forehead. No idea what that was about but, idk, I'm so physically infatuated that I just want to be all over him in any way, shape or form.

We've been dating less than a week, lol
Before that we were just friends with no respect for personal boundaries. He might still have bitten me in a platonic context...

_​wit_


----------



## Death Persuades

I'm kind of in the mood to eat someone out and then snuggle while watching a movie...

[SUP][SUB]but I can't  foreveralone[/SUB][/SUP]


----------



## unINFalliPle

Hello. So I don't talk about sexual things. But I feel like why not. Let me try. 

Once, maybe in august, it was getting colder (summer was ending) and I was at a man made beach with my partner. Just walking in the sand and looking at the water made us want to be in it. We put our feet in, it was cold but we were feeling crazy. There were a few people walking by. We stripped down to our underclothing. For a guy, that's pretty normal. But I had my bra and underwear and he was sort of hiding me and then we ran in. XD We left our clothes in the sand. One thing led to another, time was passing by and there were less people, and we had sex in the water. Can I see I've been skinny dipping? XD I'd like to say so. A mini plane flew overhead. Like the old fashioned one with the propeller and 1-2 passenger so that was kinda funny. But yeah, it was a really nice moment. I actually have a lot of stories but I think I seem like a prude. It's just weird to talk about it, the details too. I haven't said anything very dirty. Heehee.


----------



## cosmia

unINFalliPle said:


> Hello. So I don't talk about sexual things. But I feel like why not. Let me try.
> 
> Once, maybe in august, it was getting colder (summer was ending) and I was at a man made beach with my partner. Just walking in the sand and looking at the water made us want to be in it. We put our feet in, it was cold but we were feeling crazy. There were a few people walking by. We stripped down to our underclothing. For a guy, that's pretty normal. But I had my bra and underwear and he was sort of hiding me and then we ran in. XD We left our clothes in the sand. One thing led to another, time was passing by and there were less people, and we had sex in the water. Can I see I've been skinny dipping? XD I'd like to say so. A mini plane flew overhead. Like the old fashioned one with the propeller and 1-2 passenger so that was kinda funny. But yeah, it was a really nice moment. I actually have a lot of stories but I think I seem like a prude. It's just weird to talk about it, the details too. I haven't said anything very dirty. Heehee.


That is so hot though :O Basically a fantasy of mine.

Tell us more stories when you're comfortable with sharing, my infp friend :3


----------



## Brian1

Not really sexual,but,well read this, come to your own conclusions. I have talked about in the past about this woman who refused my advances,after she massaged my arm on more than one occasion. This was around 2001-3,anyhow, she was one of the first LGBTQ, people I knew, back when those terms were still new to me. She told me on one occasion that she's "Queer;" her words, not mine. I want to say she's bisexual,she hit on this woman right in front of me, she later had a boyfriend, then got married to a Microsoft employee,moved to Washington State. I'm at work on Sunday, she comes up to me, and says "Hi." I'm pretty sure she came back to attend the Supreme Court decision. Anyways, it was an awkward experience, I think for her,because she didn't know I worked at the Supermarket, she visited,because this job came after she left, and, it was awkward for me,because she's a failed love interest, and I don't recognize faces that well either. And it didn't occur to me that's her until I saw two lesbians,later that same day at work, display PDA,they were holding hands. That's when I reasoned it was her.


----------



## RetroVortex

Back to exchanging nudies and sexting with women online again... -_-

(Boredom makes me do silly things... )

Guess I cant help but secretly desire to be needed in that way.
(Plus its indulging in my dark side a bit. Kinda like acting in a way I guess)


----------



## Up and Away

Pulled into a baseball field late a few nights ago.... The cops showed up.... checked our id's... and told us to go somewhere else, lol.

Whew


----------



## quixoticcrush

I've been celibate for 6 years. I miss it. I miss it so bad I cry sometimes when I see an obscenely attractive person and I want so bad to just jump them but then I remember that I have personal principles I need to follow or I'll end up hating myself. Besides, most obscenely attractive people don't find me attractive so I'd probably never have chance especially if they look at me and see that I'm crying for no reason.


----------



## Penguin

quixoticcrush said:


> I've been celibate for 6 years. I miss it. I miss it so bad I cry sometimes when I see an obscenely attractive person and I want so bad to just jump them but then I remember that I have personal principles I need to follow or I'll end up hating myself. Besides, most obscenely attractive people don't find me attractive so I'd probably never have chance especially if they look at me and see that I'm crying for no reason.



I'm sorry ): that must be hard.


----------



## Bricolage

quixoticcrush said:


> I've been celibate for 6 years. I miss it. I miss it so bad I cry sometimes when I see an obscenely attractive person and I want so bad to just jump them but then I remember that I have personal principles I need to follow or I'll end up hating myself. Besides, most obscenely attractive people don't find me attractive so I'd probably never have chance especially if they look at me and see that I'm crying for no reason.


Personal principles?


----------



## quixoticcrush

unctuousbutler said:


> Personal principles?


Do you not know what that is? Personal principles are my own code of conduct that I live by, like I do not have casual sex or one night stands. It has nothing to do any kind of religious indoctrination or anything outside of my own personal values. It has a lot to do with my desire to have close meaningful relationships with others and I don't think that is possible with casual sex. I'm also afraid of getting STDs.


----------



## Death Persuades

Urgh... I don't know what's going on but I have been very in the mood to get kinky with a girl. o.o Usually I get aroused and fap and that's it but now fapping is just not at all satisfying. bleh


----------



## zallla

I wanna split myself to satisfy both my principle of being faithful and the desire that makes me even think of this. Sometimes I think I was an idiot when I made this one commitment, sometimes I just wish I could "try" other men. Ugh, what am I, some hardass orthodox doing whatever they tell you to do and thus doing what feels unnatural for me? How did I end up in this situation?


----------



## Death Persuades

zallla said:


> I wanna split myself to satisfy both my principle of being faithful and the desire that makes me even think of this. Sometimes I think I was an idiot when I made this one commitment, sometimes I just wish I could "try" other men. Ugh, what am I, some hardass orthodox doing whatever they tell you to do and thus doing what feels unnatural for me? How did I end up in this situation?


There's something called "breaking up".


----------



## Bricolage

quixoticcrush said:


> Do you not know what that is?


Not really, namely because you haven't told me yet.

Haha, have you seen the show Dexter. Those are personal principles too. :laughing:


----------



## quixoticcrush

unctuousbutler said:


> Not really, namely because you haven't told me yet.
> 
> Haha, have you seen the show Dexter. Those are personal principles too. :laughing:


Yes I've seen Dexter. Personal principles are different for everyone; that's what makes them personal. Some people don't really have principles. I just hold myself to my own set of values and principles and if I break them I'm really hard on myself about it.


----------



## Bricolage

quixoticcrush said:


> Personal principles are different for everyone


Which is why I wanted you to elaborate. You seemed initially bemused. 



> Do you not know what that is?


----------



## quixoticcrush

quixoticcrush said:


> Yes I've seen Dexter. Personal principles are different for everyone; that's what makes them personal. Some people don't really have principles. I just hold myself to my own set of values and principles and if I break them I'm really hard on myself about it.


Sorry, I thought I already elaborated on what my principles were. Maybe I didn't explain myself very well. Maybe I didn't understand the initial question. Were you asking what my particular principles were?


----------



## Dupree

It was recently requested that I "unload my manliness" onto a gorgeous woman's face. I never understood the appeal of the facial cumshot until this (first) experience. I have no problem accepting that it is degrading, but that it what makes it so erotic. The level of intimacy and trust required for such a dominance-imposing act is what makes it a thrill. I would gladly let a woman face-fuck me and if possible, squirt her womanliness all over my face.


----------



## zallla

ISFjosue0098 said:


> There's something called "breaking up".


And there's something called "being unfaithful" -- and neither of those I want to do. But I get your point, I'm fully aware of my freedom of choice  This is just one of those moments when what you think and what you feel are not the same.


----------



## Kyandigaru

sorry my ass is too big and your dick is too short for you to fuck me doggy style...


----------



## Promethea

Today I engaged myself in a two hour marathon of self-pleasure. 

Someone called me a hedonist yesterday.. I'm seriously considering that he may be correct.


----------



## PumpkinEater

Am I sexually frustrated and confused? 
yes. yes, i think i am
Am I going to die a virgin and try and pass it off on being "too intimidating"?
Yeah, sounds about right to me
Am I overtly moody today and trying to take it out on anything i can?
Yep, i think so
Is there any chance of me meeting someone really amazing soon?
Nah.
What should I do?
DRAW ALL THE FANTASIES!!! (i love drawing naked people. there's my confession ;3) 
Ughhh


----------



## Sixty Nein

I find it to be a turn on for people to tell me about their own sexual histories with me. Particularly if they like to show me details and such. I want to know EVERY! SINGLE! DETAIL! about how you fucked your sexual partner on that particular evening or what have you. I get pretty damn creepy about this as well. Though I might get bored if there is no sense of passion to it or whatever.

Oh wells.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Promethea said:


> Today I engaged myself in a two hour marathon of self-pleasure.
> 
> Someone called me a hedonist yesterday.. I'm seriously considering that he may be correct.


The thought of this is really hot!


----------



## Promethea

lifeisanillusion said:


> The thought of this is really hot!


"Self-pleasure" just does sound a lot more appealing than "masturbation" methinks. Yeah. It sounds good.


----------



## chimeric

I like showering at the dude's place and using his Axe and smelling like Man for the rest of the day. I don't even really like the smell of Axe. I just like the memories of the night prior.


----------



## Faiora

Promethea said:


> "Self-pleasure" just does sound a lot more appealing than "masturbation" methinks. Yeah. It sounds good.


I think there's more to self pleasure than masturbation. I mean, I don't usually _just_ masturbate. I run my hands over my body, and sometimes drip hot wax on myself, and... stuff.


----------



## Faiora

chimeric said:


> I like showering at the dude's place and using his Axe and smelling like Man for the rest of the day. I don't even really like the smell of Axe. I just like the memories of the night prior.


I like Old Spice. A LOT. 
Old Spice makes me want to eat the man wearing it. 
I wear it sometimes. It smells different on me.


----------



## Rinori

Kyandigaru said:


> sorry my ass is too big and your dick is too short for you to fuck me doggy style...


And the thought of an ass like that turns me on.


----------



## Rinori

Ive been single and without sex for almost a year now. I have no problem being single cuz I dont wanna be in a relationship unless im certain the girl is "wife material". Sigh*... its sad cuz I am sometimes tempted to make a few quick calls for some awesome fun but yet I know I would regret it later. It is sometimes frustrating.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Rinori said:


> And the thought of an ass like that turns me on.


i told him to control my ass and dont let it control him....we'll see....


----------



## Fern

I want my professor. I know I'm not alone in this experience, but... gosh. When it happens to you. It's different. I've known him for over a year and he's said some very inappropriate things to me. It turns me on.
I think the only thing holding this thing back is my being a student. I'm confessing this today because he was joking around with me alone and slipped in a "You're going to get me fired, you know"......
I like the danger aspect, though. Ack.


----------



## Penguin

Fern said:


> I want my professor. I know I'm not alone in this experience, but... gosh. When it happens to you. It's different. I've known him for over a year and he's said some very inappropriate things to me. It turns me on.
> I think the only thing holding this thing back is my being a student. I'm confessing this today because he was joking around with me alone and slipped in a "You're going to get me fired, you know"......
> I like the danger aspect, though. Ack.


He totes wants to fuck you. I've wanted to fuck one of my professors before, I probably could have but I was only a sophomore and I didn't know how to do it. She totally would have gone for it. Just...please dont get him fired. But I think you should be allowed to do what you want as long as you're sure its what YOU want, and are aware that you will 99.9% likely get hurt. He knows this.


----------



## iowagal22

I am worried that I will never find a person that makes me comfortable enough to overcome my sx/sp disconnect of knowing what I like in my head and not being able to act on it and communicate it to others.


----------



## iowagal22

Fern said:


> I want my professor. I know I'm not alone in this experience, but... gosh. When it happens to you. It's different. I've known him for over a year and he's said some very inappropriate things to me. It turns me on.
> I think the only thing holding this thing back is my being a student. I'm confessing this today because he was joking around with me alone and slipped in a "You're going to get me fired, you know"......
> I like the danger aspect, though. Ack.


Yeah like you somehow feel like it is less cliche when you experience it on a personal level. I get it. If the professor that I wanted to fuck said that to me... well, I don't even know what I would do. I can't even bring myself to go to his office hours.


----------



## Fern

Penguin said:


> He totes wants to fuck you. I've wanted to fuck one of my professors before, I probably could have but I was only a sophomore and I didn't know how to do it. She totally would have gone for it. Just...please dont get him fired. But I think you should be allowed to do what you want as long as you're sure its what YOU want, and are aware that you will 99.9% likely get hurt. He knows this.


Yes, you are absolutely right, and I know this, too. And _*he *_knows this. It's very confusing.

I think one reason he's ... "targeted" me is because I'm basically the only female T he's made a connection with over the years. Maybe he's using this to help him rationalize the inevitable hurt that will evolve out of this--that I will not become emotionally attached.

Thank you for taking the time to give me advice. You've been through a similar thing, and I appreciate it (I can't really go to anyone about this, as the department is quite small.) :happy:

And no--I will not get him fired. He's brilliant and it would be unfair to jeopardize his career this way.


----------



## Penguin

Fern said:


> Yes, you are absolutely right, and I know this, too. And _*he *_knows this. It's very confusing.
> 
> I think one reason he's ... "targeted" me is because I'm basically the only female T he's made a connection with over the years. Maybe he's using this to help him rationalize the inevitable hurt that will evolve out of this--that I will not become emotionally attached.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to give me advice. You've been through a similar thing, and I appreciate it (I can't really go to anyone about this, as the department is quite small.) :happy:
> 
> And no--I will not get him fired. He's brilliant and it would be unfair to jeopardize his career this way.


No problem! thanks for acknowledging my helpfulness! It's nice to know I'm not just typing things no one is reading


----------



## Baby Spidey

Random fantasy I just had recently:

This girl got fucked in the ass really hard, the guy came all over her ass, and just left her there face down with her ass up. Then he'll blindfold her and continue on his day, ignoring her as he passed by. She'll still be naked, so he can use her whenever he can. After she's covered and filled with cum, he'll make her go outside and clean herself with only a bucket of water. Then the guy comes outside to help her clean herself and starts to finger her, making her orgasm. <3


----------



## Eos_Machai

Been almost a month since I had sex, and I wont be seing my SO for at least another week. 

There's two girls at my thai boxing training that I would like to have sex with, I think they might feel the same giving me some glances and smiles. Or I'm just interpreting things in the way I want. Fighting with girls is hot, I would love to combine some fighting and sex.  

There's also a girl in my class. She's cute and got great taste in movies and music. We like looking into each others eyes. But she got a boyfriend and I don't think they have a polyamorous open relationship like I do. 

Anyway I'm bad at taking initiative. I don't know what to say, how do you approach in a good way?


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Promethea said:


> Today I engaged myself in a two hour marathon of self-pleasure.
> 
> Someone called me a hedonist yesterday.. I'm seriously considering that he may be correct.


I don't know if it's your use of the word "marathon" or my competetive nature... but my reaction to this was to check the clock and see if i could trump that before the store closes. You win this time...


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

I think about castrating myself a lot. I despise sex and being a sexual being. It's nothing but ugliness and pain for me. I've never understood the enjoyment other people see in it.


----------



## Master Mind

self-deleted for uncharacteristic stupidity.


----------



## RetroVortex

There is this woman from work who turns me on so much.
She has this kinda laid back personality, but also seems kinda social as she once told me she likes going out with friends a lot, and recently she came to my till with her friends, (but I noted that she was the least vocal of them, almost a little shy, like she was trying to play cool), and I think she might like me to some degree since her body language is very open around me, and I catch her sometimes adjusting herself in my presence, (which she doesn't do so often when she is working and not realising I'm watching her a little from a distance.
I remember when we first chatted on a boring day. She slowly but surely was drawn closer to me as we talked, and even now sometimes I see her move almost catlike around me.
I had fun making little quips about her behaviour, even predicting her movements just before she did them, and I think she kinda likes me doing such weird playful things.
And even now, after I left checkouts for four months and came back, her body langiuage seems open and she seems really happy when I see her and talk to her. I caught a big grin form earlier as I passed, and I cooly smiled back.
(I was worried I weirded her out the other day as I joked about how awesome doing the baskets were, but I think she found our difference in opinion endearing and fun because she hasnt become unfriendy or anything. If not she seems a little more friendly now)

Her expressions are often quite cute, and her smile infectious. Even her more serious, uglier faces have a kind of mature draw to it.
And her body rocks too. Its kinda shapely, with some nice meat there.
It seems very mature, and when she stands and takes her jacket off, and I see all those beautiful shapes I just want to come up from behind her and embrace her. Kiss her beautiful neck and cheekily press my erection a little up against her.
I dont care about our differences so much at that point. That I'm a loony geeky loner, and that she's the girl from next door. I just want her.
My darker side wants to engage in such wild lust.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Question i ponder about when it comes to sex and being plus sized...

Should i stay my size and try to find a man with a horse penis that I can ride on top without wondering "how to put it in?"
Or
Do I have to date only skinny men with no thighs and average sized penis and only have missonary and doggy style? 

Would just lose the weight, and find average size penis and beable to get on top, side ways, doggy and missionary style as well as 69...

OPTIONS... Fuck it i'll just get a dildo until i made my choice


----------



## L

I just want cuddles:crying:


----------



## carlaviii

Kyandigaru said:


> Question i ponder about when it comes to sex and being plus sized...


Being plus sized myself, I can't say I've found a guy who was too small for any given position, yet. Mostly, it's been a matter of being athletic/flexible enough for some of them. And a little creative.

(and dealing with that irrational fear that I'm going to crush him or something)


----------



## carlaviii

L said:


> I just want cuddles:crying:


(sneaks up from behind and hugs you)


----------



## L

carlaviii said:


> (sneaks up from behind and hugs you)


My top two 'languages of love' are words of affirmation and physical touch, I'm not really sure which is higher. 

I don't really even have much interest in sex which makes me hesitant to try and pick up women...

But I think I'm going to give it a go just for the hell of it. I WANT MY DAMN CUDDLES.

lol.


----------



## Kyandigaru

carlaviii said:


> Being plus sized myself, I can't say I've found a guy who was too small for any given position, yet. Mostly, it's been a matter of being athletic/flexible enough for some of them. And a little creative.
> 
> (and dealing with that irrational fear that I'm going to crush him or something)


i'm unmoved by this...


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

The cat in the bag is out of the closet and now out of the bag. Basically the bag fell from the top shelf of the closet with the cat in it, hit the door (the damn thing doesn't latch properly, okay?), rolled into the hallway, and the cat sprung from the bag in surprise, knocking a vase to the floor in the process.

What I am trying to say is that I am out of the closet--I'm bi.


----------



## William I am

Faiora said:


> I like Old Spice. A LOT.
> Old Spice makes me want to eat the man wearing it.
> I wear it sometimes. It smells different on me.


My cologne of choice, ever since an ex told me how she "almost wound up in some guy's lap years ago trying to track down that amazing scent." My dad used to wear it too, so it's familiar to me, and I haven't built up negative associations like with the other colognes I've bought since.



Fern said:


> I want my professor. I know I'm not alone in this experience, but... gosh. When it happens to you. It's different. I've known him for over a year and he's said some very inappropriate things to me. It turns me on.
> I think the only thing holding this thing back is my being a student. I'm confessing this today because he was joking around with me alone and slipped in a "You're going to get me fired, you know"......
> I like the danger aspect, though. Ack.


I want two of my professors. They're both HOT as all hell and just my type. Well sort of my type. Anyway, I can relate. Today, I was sitting in her office hours and focusing so hard on resisting the urge to glance over as her dress rode way up her thighs (she was moving to reach things in her office without getting out of her chair) that I couldn't really focus on what she was saying. 
And then a few weeks ago, I posted a craigslist ad for the slightly older professor I have. Recently, I found she isn't single, but the younger cuter one is single AFAIK.



Eos_Machai said:


> Been almost a month since I had sex, and I wont be seing my SO for at least another week.
> 
> There's two girls at my thai boxing training that I would like to have sex with, I think they might feel the same giving me some glances and smiles. Or I'm just interpreting things in the way I want. Fighting with girls is hot, I would love to combine some fighting and sex.
> 
> There's also a girl in my class. She's cute and got great taste in movies and music. We like looking into each others eyes. But she got a boyfriend and I don't think they have a polyamorous open relationship like I do.
> 
> Anyway I'm bad at taking initiative. I don't know what to say, how do you approach in a good way?


Honestly? Like it's no big deal. Just smile and walk towards them. It's so easy to start with "Hi." and "How are you" and then find something in what they said to talk about or relate it to something you can mention. You don't have to talk as much as you have to listen. 
I'm not sure when to tell them you're in an open relationship. Probably after the first time or two, unless they ask or mention it first.



Master Mind said:


> It's not necessary for one to castrate one's self just because one dislikes, or despises, sex. All one has to do is simply not engage in it.
> 
> Unlike its female analogue, the clitoris, the penis isn't merely a sexual organ. It's used to relieve waste far more often than for any sexual related purpose over the course of its owner's lifetime.


Um. Castrate ~ Testicles. Not penis.



Kyandigaru said:


> Question i ponder about when it comes to sex and being plus sized...
> 
> Should i stay my size and try to find a man with a horse penis that I can ride on top without wondering "how to put it in?"
> Or
> Do I have to date only skinny men with no thighs and average sized penis and only have missonary and doggy style?
> 
> Would just lose the weight, and find average size penis and beable to get on top, side ways, doggy and missionary style as well as 69...
> 
> OPTIONS... Fuck it i'll just get a dildo until i made my choice


How plus size are we talking? Up to like 180-200lbs, you're fine. Not a problem. I had more trouble with "how to put it in" when I was 18 and with a skinny girl than with the last girl, who was closer to plus-size, though she lost a good bit of weight when we were together.


----------



## William I am

I went to the local (all-woman owned) strip club recently for my birthday. Normally, I don't like that kind of place because the oppression is dripping down the walls, but I was thoroughly trashed before arriving, and this place seemed cool.

On the drive home, and at least once while we were there, I grabbed my roommate and told him "THESE STRIPPERS SMELL AWESOME, OMG".


----------



## Death Persuades

I think I'm not demi and just a late bloomer  a REALLY late bloomer


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

ISFjosue0098 said:


> I think I'm not demi and just a late bloomer  a REALLY late bloomer


look up blue waffle to regain demi status


----------



## Death Persuades

FlightsOfFancy said:


> look up blue waffle to regain demi status


I already know what it is XD Not looking it up. Recently I've just been so.... Interested in a handful of females... It's specifically those females though.. So idk.. D:


----------



## Master Mind

William I am said:


> Um. Castrate ~ Testicles. Not penis.


Yeah, that was a complete brain fail on my part. Looking at it, I don't know what I was thinking when I typed it. 

But I don't make excuses, I'm man enough to say that was a stupid statement on my part.


----------



## William I am

Master Mind said:


> Yeah, that was a complete brain fail on my part. Looking at it, I don't know what I was thinking when I typed it.
> 
> But I don't make excuses, I'm man enough to say that was a stupid statement on my part.


I figured it was an accident - Hahah xD


----------



## Fern

FlightsOfFancy said:


> look up blue waffle to regain demi status


----------



## Alumina

I have not been keeping up with the sexual feelings nowadays. However, I have had a dream time ago of a beautiful man wearing a suit. Sat me on his lap and was getting sexually seductive.


----------



## carlaviii

Seriously, folks... what is the deal with phone sex? Words are useless without a pair of hands to back them up.


----------



## milti

I'm really crushing on someone. 

I had semi-sex (lol) with some dude a while back. We've known each other for many years now and I was so into him (physically) at some point, but... We used to keep joking we don't have any real feelings for each other, only sparks, and I realise how much truth there was in tht. Which was sort of true back then. Except now I do have feelings for him - the repulsive kind.

We used to be friends though, but now I think I've ruined sex for him. Lol.

Also, this is the grossest I've ever felt after sex.


----------



## L

So... I've decided to stop masturbating (again) and actually try to pursue women because I do want a relationship and I won't get one the way I'm currently going about it. I tried to get two numbers from two different women today and I got one!roud: but I didn't get the other one:sad:

Not masturbating is good motivation I'm thinking...

And there's another girl whose number I want but I haven't seen her since I first met her and it's rather irksome... she is going after the same job I want (neuroscience) which is really cool and our MHC genes stuff must be compatible because I was instantly attracted to her which is rare (which is another way of saying it never happens).

I shall have my cuddles....

EDIT: which also makes me remember a question I pondered about when I was falling asleep one night: I wonder if there's a correlation between demi/asexuals and like a perfect combination of MHC genes that makes them not attracted to people right away like most normal sexuals. Or if maybe they need something else that most others don't need or something...?


----------



## unINFalliPle

My friend had sex with a man 14 years older than her. She recently broke up with a long term serious boyfriend. But, she said that she was crushing on this older man. She said he's cute, smart, etc. They've been hanging out. She asked him out once but he rejected her. They still hung out. They spent time out of class. She said she just likes spending time with him, doesn't see him (or anyone at the moment) as being her boyfriend, she doesn't want that, but if he'd ask, if it'd head there, she'd think about it. She kissed him on the cheek. He liked it. Some time passed, they made out, his place, sex. She said he's been with many women, but that they were safe. That apparently she feels like she can trust him. 

Anyways... First off, I'm surprised about her telling me these things. I don't really know how to react about it. I don't talk about it. It's fine that she told me. But, I'm just having a hard time seeing the situation as okay. She makes it seem like he's hesitant about going along with things and that he's a good guy. It worries me how giddy she seems about him. It might be because he's so much older than her and that he's been with many women. But that makes me feel judgmental. I just don't know how to react when she tells me these things.

I also brought up maybe using him as a replacement from her ex or to kill loneliness, but she said their relationship deteriorated long ago. Oh by the way, her ex was chasing me as in he liked me. She said she doesn't regret it. But, I feel like this might get painful or lead to trouble. I think it's the age thing. I need to shake that off. They're her decisions anyway. 

It also surprises me that this is my friend doing these things.  I just don't want her to get hurt and I want to try to be more accepting and supportive.


----------



## William I am

carlaviii said:


> Seriously, folks... what is the deal with phone sex? Words are useless without a pair of hands to back them up.


Yeah, but the noises. Oh wow the noises. They're almost my favorite part of sex. 

Today, the FIFTH girl in 3 weeks canceled a date with me on/1 day before we were supposed to meet. All with legitimate reasons. That doesn't make me any less annoyed, pissed off, and frustrated though. She sounded so sweet on the phone too. :sigh: I'm going out of town next weekend, she has a dance performance in 3 weeks. 
Where are my same-day speed dates? Hell, for that matter, where is my girlfriend or just my sex-and-cuddle-buddy?


----------



## carlaviii

William I am said:


> Yeah, but the noises. Oh wow the noises. They're almost my favorite part of sex.


Agreed, the noises are one of the best parts of sex. 

I just don't need a voice on the phone to help me get off -- I can do that on my own, and I'm sorry but the voices in my head know exactly what I want.


----------



## William I am

carlaviii said:


> Agreed, the noises are one of the best parts of sex.
> 
> I just don't need a voice on the phone to help me get off -- I can do that on my own, and I'm sorry but the voices in my head know exactly what I want.


Hahaha, yes. I can get off perfectly well on my own, sometimes better than with a partner, but the last person's voice over the phone said things I didn't even know I liked and it was incredible. Nothing like a truly alien idea to potentially rock my world.


----------



## William I am

My trash can in my bedroom reeks of semen. Mine. I think I fill it up almost every week with semen-soaked kleenex. Any time I think someone may spend time in my room, I empty the dang thing.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

William I am said:


> My trash can in my bedroom reeks of semen. Mine. I think I fill it up almost every week with semen-soaked kleenex. Any time I think someone may spend time in my room, I empty the dang thing.


I bet someone in here is turned on by that.


----------



## Brian1

I think my adventures in online dating has come to an end.


----------



## feefafo

We were making out and I wanted him to put his hand on my boob but he didn't.










(but also making out is great)
(can we have a 'dorky first relationship confessions' thread?)


----------



## L

feefafo said:


> (can we have a 'dorky first relationship confessions' thread?)


Doitdoitdoitdoitdoitdoitdoitdoit!!!!


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

feefafo said:


> We were making out and I wanted him to put his hand on my boob but he didn't.


You should've grabbed his hand and put it there; he wouldn't have minded.


----------



## feefafo

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> You should've grabbed his hand and put it there; he wouldn't have minded.


That's my plan for next time if he doesn't take initiative...but this was the first time we'd made out, and I rather liked where he decided to put his hands instead, so I'm _really_ not complaining.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

feefafo said:


> That's my plan for next time if he doesn't take initiative...but this was the first time we'd made out, and I rather liked where he decided to put his hands instead, so I'm _really_ not complaining.


I kind of like taking the initiative, but I also don't mind if the other person does at the time. Hard to explain.

Anyways, are you two clear on, erm, boundaries?


----------



## Bricolage

feefafo said:


> (can we have a 'dorky first relationship confessions' thread?)


With behind the scenes pictures? :crazy:


----------



## feefafo

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Anyways, are you two clear on, erm, boundaries?


Ehhhhhhh...
I think we're both generally a bit shit at verbal communication and thinking about important, practical things (he's an INFP). I'm not exactly sure what establishing boundaries entails...this is my first ~_relationship_~ and I'm kind of making up my part as I go along.

If there are specific things we should be considering/discussing, don't hesitate in saying so. This is all a bit alien to me.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

feefafo said:


> Ehhhhhhh...
> I think we're both generally a bit shit at verbal communication and thinking about important, practical things (he's an INFP). I'm not exactly sure what establishing boundaries entails...this is my first ~_relationship_~ and I'm kind of making up my part as I go along.
> 
> If there are specific things we should be considering/discussing, don't hesitate in saying so. This is all a bit alien to me.


I meant sexually/physically.


----------



## feefafo

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I meant sexually/physically.


Yeah, uh, no, not really...we've never actually had a conversation about it. If things were happening too fast, I feel confident I'd be able to verbalise it and, y'know, slow things down.


----------



## Master Mind

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> You should've grabbed his hand and put it there; he wouldn't have minded.


This actually happen to me the first time I kissed a woman I would date through college, and we started making out.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

carlaviii said:


> I'm going to start charging a nickel every time one of these OKCupid guys asks about prostate stimulation. I'll be rich in no time.


Just tell them to mark as gay and experiment.


----------



## William I am

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Just tell them to mark as gay and experiment.


Being into butt play does not make you gay.


----------



## Bricolage

William I am said:


> Being into butt play does not make you gay.


What "makes" one gay? It was Gore Vidal's contention that "gay" people don't exist - only homosexual acts.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

William I am said:


> Being into butt play does not make you gay.


I never said it would, but presenting oneself as gay would open up many opportunities. I would imagine that more gay and bi men are interested in giving another guy anal than women.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

unctuousbutler said:


> What "makes" one gay? It was Gore Vidal's contention that "gay" people don't exist - only homosexual acts.


A specific gene does, apparently.


----------



## Bricolage

MegaTuxRacer said:


> A specific gene does, apparently.


I don't feel there's any one right answer; also, folks like Gore Vidal repudiate "gay" itself.


----------



## Penguin

I stopped giving a fuck today.


----------



## carlaviii

MegaTuxRacer said:


> I never said it would, but presenting oneself as gay would open up many opportunities. I would imagine that more gay and bi men are interested in giving another guy anal than women.


I can't speak as to that, but I'm not charging money to discourage them. I'm going to need a fresh bottle of Astroglide at some point...


----------



## carlaviii

Penguin said:


> I stopped giving a fuck today.


Aww, and I was here to collect... :wink:


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

carlaviii said:


> I can't speak as to that, but I'm not charging money to discourage them. I'm going to need a fresh bottle of Astroglide at some point...


Apparently silicon based lube works better. You will be able to charge more too.

Edit: On second thought, I think this qualifies as prostitution. You gonna be your own pimp?


----------



## William I am

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Apparently silicon based lube works better. You will be able to charge more too.
> 
> Edit: On second thought, I think this qualifies as prostitution. You gonna be your own pimp?


Nah, silicone is too viscous. Astroglide is really the best, as far as I can say.


----------



## carlaviii

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Apparently silicon based lube works better. You will be able to charge more too.
> 
> Edit: On second thought, I think this qualifies as prostitution. You gonna be your own pimp?


LOL! No, I can't be my own pimp -- I'm not fashion-conscious enough. Are you volunteering?


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

carlaviii said:


> LOL! No, I can't be my own pimp -- I'm not fashion-conscious enough. Are you volunteering?


Not a big fan of platform shoes, sorry.


----------



## Boy Wonder

I believe that due to shunning during sexual exploration around age 4, during the phallic stage of Freudian development. Which has given me this fascination with exhibitionism...I probably wont ever do it, but i find it extremely...interesting.

"How bad could his phallic stage experience be?" you may ask. "What could cause someone have a _phallic fixation?" _you say.

When exploring myself as a toddler, my mother told me that the..."exploration", would lead to me getting my *COCK/DICK *replaced with a carrot and/or chopped-off finger...

...I love knowing shit about my psychology...It turns me on...

I also seem to love the idea of public masturbation. I dont do it, but i find it interesting, ya know? This is undoubtedly because, at some level, i am stuck in the phallic stage, which has been stuck as the rest of me developed further, thus, the phallic-fixation has been _*transmuted *_into a strange, almost rebellious, fetish.

Im sure this is how many strange fetishes develop. Assuming im still alive next year, im going to take a human sexuality class my senior year of college....I cant wait. Ive been waiting so long to officially learn about the psychology of sex! Its so difficult to research online, due to all the bullshit. And because its all socially-unacceptable to learn about sex, the only place ill actually be able to learn is school...

I am SO thankful for my education...you have no idea...knowing shit gets me off!!!! not literally of course, that would be weird as fuck.


----------



## Bricolage

Boy Wonder said:


> I believe that due to shunning during sexual exploration around age 4, during the phallic stage of Freudian development. Which has given me this fascination with exhibitionism...I probably wont ever do it, but i find it extremely...interesting.
> 
> "How bad could his phallic stage experience be?" you may ask. "What could cause someone have a _phallic fixation?" _you say.
> 
> When exploring myself as a toddler, my mother told me that the..."exploration", would lead to me getting my *COCK/DICK *replaced with a carrot and/or chopped-off finger...
> 
> ...I love knowing shit about my psychology...It turns me on...
> 
> I also seem to love the idea of public masturbation. I dont do it, but i find it interesting, ya know? This is undoubtedly because, at some level, i am stuck in the phallic stage, which has been stuck as the rest of me developed further, thus, the phallic-fixation has been _*transmuted *_into a strange, almost rebellious, fetish.
> 
> Im sure this is how many strange fetishes develop. Assuming im still alive next year, im going to take a human sexuality class my senior year of college....I cant wait. Ive been waiting so long to officially learn about the psychology of sex! Its so difficult to research online, due to all the bullshit. And because its all socially-unacceptable to learn about sex, the only place ill actually be able to learn is school...
> 
> I am SO thankful for my education...you have no idea...knowing shit gets me off!!!! not literally of course, that would be weird as fuck.


Are you a virgin? Have you considered learning first-hand?


----------



## DiamondDays

I'm in a ldr with a wonderful person, and infatuation seems to be an aphrodisiac ( i already knew that though ) so now i've a constant boner and no way to get the release i crave. Manual stimulation just won't cut it.


----------



## Kyandigaru

I love sucking dick.


----------



## Boy Wonder

unctuousbutler said:


> Are you a virgin? Have you considered learning first-hand?


Yaa.....i am a bit sexually inexperienced, which some find surprising.

I could learn firsthand, and yea, that would be fantastic. But the real fuckin VICTORY would be to find a cool girl to sex it up with who was as interested in psychology as i am. A sexual-psychology study buddy.......fuckkkk ya...

..shit wont happen though. That combination of activities seems pretty unlikely.


----------



## William I am

William I am said:


> There's a woman I asked out over a year ago. She was married at the time. Separated, flip-flopped as is normal, and is now filing for divorce. She told a mutual friend (and told her not to share it), and now I know.
> 
> When I look at her and try to form complete sentences in my head... it's difficult. Consistently. That's never happened before. She must have bones made of ENTP-kryptonite.



I ran into her the other night. I had been drinking, was tired, bored, and ready for bed, and was in no state to (and had no want to) try to separate her from her friends. Tired of waiting to run into her at a time that would be great, I emailed her, and much to my glee, she responded positively. 
In other words, holy fuckballs, I think this woman agreed to go on a date with me in the near future. It's hell season in college right now though, so no date is set. Regardless, I was dancing and prancing and SO INCREDIBLY EXCITED for the last two hours or so that I didn't know what to do with myself.

YEEHAW!


----------



## William I am

Boy Wonder said:


> Yaa.....i am a bit sexually inexperienced, which some find surprising.
> 
> I could learn firsthand, and yea, that would be fantastic. But the real fuckin VICTORY would be to find a cool girl to sex it up with who was as interested in psychology as i am. A sexual-psychology study buddy.......fuckkkk ya...
> 
> ..shit wont happen though. That combination of activities seems pretty unlikely.


College. Psych Majors. They exist!


----------



## Bricolage

Boy Wonder said:


> Yaa.....i am a bit sexually inexperienced, which some find surprising.
> 
> I could learn firsthand, and yea, that would be fantastic. But the real fuckin VICTORY would be to find a cool girl to sex it up with who was as interested in psychology as i am. A sexual-psychology study buddy.......fuckkkk ya...
> 
> ..shit wont happen though. That combination of activities seems pretty unlikely.


Would that finally make you fulfilled?


----------



## Kito

I feel like I missed the stage where everyone started becoming sexually active and now I'm a freak for having zero experience. I'm not even 17 yet (will be in two months) but I still feel the same way. I can't tell if I'm being influenced by today's standards or if these feelings are genuine. It's that feeling where you know there are almost no reasons to be feeling the way you do, but you still... do.


----------



## Macona

RetroVortex said:


> There is this woman from work who turns me on so much.
> She has this kinda laid back personality, but also seems kinda social as she once told me she likes going out with friends a lot, and recently she came to my till with her friends, (but I noted that she was the least vocal of them, almost a little shy, like she was trying to play cool), and I think she might like me to some degree since her body language is very open around me, and I catch her sometimes adjusting herself in my presence, (which she doesn't do so often when she is working and not realising I'm watching her a little from a distance.
> I remember when we first chatted on a boring day. She slowly but surely was drawn closer to me as we talked, and even now sometimes I see her move almost catlike around me.
> I had fun making little quips about her behaviour, even predicting her movements just before she did them, and I think she kinda likes me doing such weird playful things.
> And even now, after I left checkouts for four months and came back, her body langiuage seems open and she seems really happy when I see her and talk to her. I caught a big grin form earlier as I passed, and I cooly smiled back.
> (I was worried I weirded her out the other day as I joked about how awesome doing the baskets were, but I think she found our difference in opinion endearing and fun because she hasnt become unfriendy or anything. If not she seems a little more friendly now)
> 
> Her expressions are often quite cute, and her smile infectious. Even her more serious, uglier faces have a kind of mature draw to it.
> And her body rocks too. Its kinda shapely, with some nice meat there.
> It seems very mature, and when she stands and takes her jacket off, and I see all those beautiful shapes I just want to come up from behind her and embrace her. Kiss her beautiful neck and cheekily press my erection a little up against her.
> I dont care about our differences so much at that point. That I'm a loony geeky loner, and that she's the girl from next door. I just want her.
> My darker side wants to engage in such wild lust.


[


----------



## RetroVortex

Macona said:


> [


You know, after chatting with her yesterday, I might actually get close to doing that. ;D


----------



## soya

nipplegasm.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

God I hate my cold hands >.<


----------



## Boy Wonder

unctuousbutler said:


> Would that finally make you fulfilled?


I honestly dont know what would fulfill me, or if i can become sexually-fulfilled at all. 

Its probably more of an emotional development thing that has to be met that is unmet. Like a "hierarchy of needs" type of thing.


----------



## m73m95

RetroVortex said:


> You know, after chatting with her yesterday, I might actually get close to doing that. ;D


Updates???


----------



## Bricolage

Boy Wonder said:


> *I honestly dont know* what would fulfill me, or if i can become sexually-fulfilled at all.
> 
> Its probably more of an emotional development thing that has to be met that is unmet. Like a "hierarchy of needs" type of thing.


It just seems like a lot of work for an admitted crapshoot.


----------



## Boy Wonder

unctuousbutler said:


> It just seems like a lot of work for an admitted crapshoot.


Lol I know. My sex life really sucks at the moment. Im going to college, but its a very small school, and i commute. 

If i were going to a larger school, I would surely meet some girl (hopefully an ENTP or INFJ) that i could experiment with. 

I guess the hard part is actually finding and meeting the person. Not much to do in this little town.


----------



## Boy Wonder

Oh ya, sexual confessions...You've never had weird sexual urges until you've experienced them as a side effect from adderall haha. 

I was driving home from class tonight, and stopped by the convenience store to buy some SHIT. Theres this girl that works there, I dont know how old she fuckin is, I cant tell, its really weird. But lets assume shes like, in her late 20s.

So, shes always saying nerdy flirtatious bullshit to me whenever i go there, acting all cute and shit like one of those weird annoying "smart and responsible" girls. So I went into the gas station, saw her at the front desk, and bought one of these weird disposable vibrating "rings" that one might strap onto ones genitalia in order to stimulate his female companion. I also bought a 5-hour energy and a mountain dew.

And I just went to the front counter, put the shit on the desk in front of her, stared her in the eye and said, "HEY", like you would say "hey" to a girl when you actually mean, "on your knees, bitch". 

She said "hi" back casually, started her whole "flirty weird bitch" routine, and then saw what i was buying haha. She stopped talking, as if though a giant black dick had been shoved into her annoying mouth, and smiled. Then she said nervously, "you want a bag, hun?". I replied, "NO THANKS, IM GOOD" and then went on my way. 

Bitch didnt know how to react. Gonna be pleasantly awkward the next time i buy shit and shes there...which will be like, tomorrow maybe haha. I wonder how she will act towards me?! fun fun fun. 

I wonder how she'd react if i just said to her non-nonchalantly, "hey, wanna come back to my car and be my bimbo-whore tonight?".

Thatd be some funny shit.


----------



## Bricolage

Boy Wonder said:


> Lol I know. My sex life really sucks at the moment. Im going to college, but its a very small school, and i commute.
> 
> If i were going to a larger school, I would surely meet some girl (hopefully an ENTP or INFJ) that i could experiment with.
> 
> I guess the hard part is actually finding and meeting the person. Not much to do in this little town.


Just fake it until you make it, so to speak. I would comb through online dating sites. Realize you will need to dismiss about 9/10 girls right off the bat. You'd be surprised how easy it is to get a date on the more reputable ones, though. I could go on right now and find a DTF girl tonight. Give it a shot, again, so to speak. :tongue:


----------



## Teppanyaki26

Confession time? On the internet? well, as long as I don't get punched or anything. 

Alright. So, I'm an INTJ male, and I like someone of the same gender. Don't kill me. 
Seems like the person is probably an XSXP...

What do I do?


----------



## L

I think it would feel weird to kiss somebody...


----------



## RetroVortex

L said:


> I think it would feel weird to kiss somebody...


Ah, I bet if you find the right person with the right chemistry you'd fucking go for it lad! XD

Also, current target has not been at work for last few days so I can't talk to her. I am le sad...


----------



## Macona

@*RetroVortex*

Have you gave her the D yet?

EDIT: Whoops, didn't read your post properly. Keep at it man, good luck!


----------



## RetroVortex

Macona said:


> @*RetroVortex*
> 
> Have you gave her the D yet?
> 
> EDIT: Whoops, didn't read your post properly. Keep at it man, good luck!



View attachment 68215

Can't give her this giant D I printed off unless she's actually there for me to give it too!


----------



## Promethea

A heavy dose of slippery semen makes a great lubricant later, for dry rubber toys.

- Brought to you by the martha stuart of masturbation.


----------



## drmiller100

Promethea said:


> A heavy dose of slippery semen makes a great lubricant later, for dry rubber toys.
> 
> - Brought to you by the martha stuart of masturbation.


doesn't work for me, but i'd be interested in receiving the instructional video set if you would provide it......

(grins!)


----------



## Colt45ws

Teppanyaki26 said:


> Confession time? On the internet? well, as long as I don't get punched or anything.
> 
> Alright. So, I'm an INTJ male, and I like somepony of the same gender. Don't kill me.
> Seems like the pony is probably an XSXP...
> 
> What do I do?


Yeah. I...uh..had the same realization last week about someone I work with who is male. Im still still working through that one as that hasn't occurred before for me..or has it and I repressed it? Im concerned there may be some bi-despratisim at play. Ive gotten off to the thought a couple times now, though. (Theres the sexual confession) The suddenness is confusing me more than the fact itself.


----------



## Whippit

I once had sex with one woman over 2000 times. :shocked: Shocking, no?


----------



## drmiller100

Promethea said:


> Lol yes, thank you for understanding that. Starting to think that member was assuming I was having unprotected sex at truck stops or something. XD


which one? got pics?

(isn't it great how rumors get started..... GRINS)


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Promethea said:


> Lol, for real though, this is what it reminded me of:


NGL, the trucker's busstop random fucking would've been a nice edition to the thread. :-/. Tell us more about your semen harvesting techniques for further "wtf? gurl!! LOLs"


----------



## drmiller100

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Would this not lead to pregnancy/STD's?


everyone is being mean and not answering the isfj. 

It will not lead to std's or pregnancy. sperm have a DEFINITE lifecycle, and if the little critters get dry, they quit wiggling. Further, like they said, there are many forms of birth control. 

STD's are somewhat similar, but the bacteria based STD's can live a bit longer outside warm moist places. HIV/aids does not live very long at all, like the vast majority of the viral STD's.

Besides all that, if one were to have a favorite dildo, and get some random stranger dude to ejaculate all over it, then wait for it to dry, then use it to masturbate, that would fall under the category "fucking weird fetish".

If however, one were to have a great session of sex with their loved one, and perhaps for whatever reason they decide to use the toy after he orgasms (which implies they had intercourse already), then the toy would be covered with stuff. Let it dry, and if a lady was horny a few days later, and missed her loved one, and was feeling particularly naughty, she might try to see if the toy could successfully be used.

Some of this is conjecture. The specfic reasons are all conjecture, but the potential dried body fluids would somehow be more contagious or fertile than the wet warm normal stuff is statistically insignificant.

FWIW, ladies wash their toys before use. Only the really fun girls would consider such a thing.


----------



## drmiller100

Whippit said:


> I once had sex with one woman over 2000 times. :shocked: Shocking, no?



hopefully not all in one night.


----------



## William I am

Pfsh, oh come on how (har har).

Nobody's saved semen to re-use? It freezes easily, and rethaws easily. I read something about someone saving up a bunch of cum in the freezer, then drinking a cup worth of it or something :shocked: Fetishes....

Anyway:

The extra lubrication is one of my favorite things about "going back for seconds" with someone (I'm not talking about sloppy seconds, but ..... well, those are hot too). Sometimes, it's like a whole different vagina.


----------



## Whippit

drmiller100 said:


> hopefully not all in one night.


If it was a one night stand, then I think I'd have been happier... not sure if it would be worth the medical consequences, though. Hmmm... looking up Guinness World Records now.


----------



## drmiller100

Whippit said:


> If it was a one night stand, then I think I'd have been happier... not sure if it would be worth the medical consequences, though. Hmmm... looking up Guinness World Records now.


how do you count? if you count women's orgasms plus men's orgasms, I've had sex 22 times in a 24 hour period of time, but that was a LONG time ago.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

drmiller100 said:


> how do you count? if you count women's orgasms plus men's orgasms, I've had sex 22 times in a 24 hour period of time, but that was a LONG time ago.


So like 12 once we subtract faked and embellished? 
































:laughing:


----------



## Chays

I'm a male and I engage in bondage sex. I've only ever been a dominant in a relationship. I am good at dominating another human being but I secretly fantasize about being a submissive. Sometimes I "dominate myself" which includes activities such as self piercing, self tying, and self sodomizing. I know, I'm a bit strange. But that's who I am and what I sometimes do.


----------



## drmiller100

FlightsOfFancy said:


> So like 12 once we subtract faked and embellished?
> 
> :laughing:


Why would i fake it?


----------



## Death Persuades

drmiller100 said:


> everyone is being mean and not answering the isfj.
> 
> It will not lead to std's or pregnancy. sperm have a DEFINITE lifecycle, and if the little critters get dry, they quit wiggling. Further, like they said, there are many forms of birth control.
> 
> STD's are somewhat similar, but the bacteria based STD's can live a bit longer outside warm moist places. HIV/aids does not live very long at all, like the vast majority of the viral STD's.
> 
> Besides all that, if one were to have a favorite dildo, and get some random stranger dude to ejaculate all over it, then wait for it to dry, then use it to masturbate, that would fall under the category "fucking weird fetish".
> 
> If however, one were to have a great session of sex with their loved one, and perhaps for whatever reason they decide to use the toy after he orgasms (which implies they had intercourse already), then the toy would be covered with stuff. Let it dry, and if a lady was horny a few days later, and missed her loved one, and was feeling particularly naughty, she might try to see if the toy could successfully be used.
> 
> Some of this is conjecture. The specfic reasons are all conjecture, but the potential dried body fluids would somehow be more contagious or fertile than the wet warm normal stuff is statistically insignificant.
> 
> FWIW, ladies wash their toys before use. Only the really fun girls would consider such a thing.


Thank you. I am glad at least someone can see that asking a questions means I want the answer to the question. If I wanted to call someone a slut I would have just said it. Very informative post. Thank you.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

devoid said:


> Never do they go into details of "Okay, please try to stop rubbing your dick against my stomach; you are WAY off the mark right now." or "Goddammit, the lube got all over my knees and now I'm falling off the bed." or perhaps the most common "Wait, wait! It fell out." Realistic depictions of birth control methods and responsible sexual discussions are skimmed through at best.


There needs to be a thread for funny/embarrassing sexual shit that happens.

Like the time fucking a girl doggy-style when I got a little too enthusiastic pushing, then pulled back I slid out - and swear I bruised my cock ramming it into her perineum. Ow that hurt! XD


----------



## devoid

Yardiff Bey said:


> There needs to be a thread for funny/embarrassing sexual shit that happens.
> 
> Like the time fucking a girl doggy-style when I got a little too enthusiastic pushing, then pulled back I slid out - and swear I bruised my cock ramming it into her perineum. Ow that hurt! XD


Oh my god, why is this not a sticky?! Can we make this a thing? Cuz I have some effing hilarious ones... Currently seeing someone with serious back problems and balance issues, and I have Fibromyalgia and am a serious weakling, so it's like old people sex some days. xD


----------



## passionista

Have a kinky night with a hot asian woman. Fiercely hot is mandatory. Think: long, really voluptuous hair, and an ass. I don't like skinny, skinny chicks with bones showing for example. I like curves!

Ok. There's my confession. I have my share of secrets and fantasies in my little mental box. Some actualized... some not yet. ;-)


----------



## passionista

The Great One said:


> Are you sure that you are an ENFJ? I have never met an ENFJ that talks as openly about dirty sex like yourself.


We all come in different flavors... Just because we are xXxX type does not mean anything.


----------



## passionista

The Great One said:


> I've tried to convince women to let me come in their face. However most don't like it because cum supposedly burns their eyes.


I'd enjoy it in the proper mood... really into what we're doing.


----------



## MissyMaroon

DiamondDays said:


> I'm in a ldr with a wonderful person, and infatuation seems to be an aphrodisiac ( i already knew that though ) so now i've a constant boner and no way to get the release i crave. Manual stimulation just won't cut it.


Do you guys do anything with each other online?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

passionista said:


> We all come in different flavors... Just because we are xXxX type does not mean anything.


You realize that's a year old post, yes?


----------



## Yardiff Bey

devoid said:


> Oh my god, why is this not a sticky?! Can we make this a thing? Cuz I have some effing hilarious ones... Currently seeing someone with serious back problems and balance issues, and I have Fibromyalgia and am a serious weakling, so it's like old people sex some days. xD


Tickled a girl once, until she peed herself. Waaaay too much for her LOL - really embarrassed the shit outta her tho, once she recovered.

I think that'd make a good entry in that thread. XD

~~~~~

Pushing her up against the wall, both facing the wall, and taking her from behind - hand around her throat - seems to turn a good number of women on. I'm pretty sure that only some of it has to do with the cock stimulating her G-spot. A little "gentle" roughness goes a long way with a number of women.

"The Gecko" - as above, then pulling out of her vagina and entering her ass - she just about climbs the wall in surprise. You can do this by accident as well as intent. *coughcough*


----------



## drmiller100

dude, can I copy this and post it in my "Doug's sex thread"? Or will you? Great post.


----------



## Penguin

^^

this? yeah, just give proper credits 




Penguin said:


> Also, because I'm in a generous mood I will post some sex advice for the men. (by generous I mean I'm avoiding the massive amount of work I have to do for finals)
> 
> So I can't credit ALL of this to myself as a friend and I were talking about how we fuck women, he's waayyyyyayayayayayy more expirienced than me but we do things similarly he's probably had sex with....500 women? (no joke, maybe 1k) where as my number is closer to...4, only had one one night stand kind of thing the other three were relationships. Never everererere had complaints, even turned one chick who just "wasn't that into physical stuff" into a horndog haha, and she was a yoga instructor  that was fun.
> 
> ANYWAY
> 
> So, sex should USUALLY be about the other person. Especially if you're a man. Women tend to be really insecure, especially in bed, so the more you reaffirm them, the more comfortable they get, the more they cum, the better the sex for both of you. I'd say the #1 problem most guys have is they think its all about the "in and out" and a lot of guys are self centered in bed.
> 
> Women on the other hand, aren't so self centered as they can appear (I mean some are) but they are often just insecure.
> 
> So fucking her should be like...an emotional roller coaster for her, you start off making her feel secure, tell her she's beautiful, and fucking look her in the eyes and MEAN that shit, really, deliver that line well. Make sure you let her know she's special, and that you wouldn't rather be doing anything else (this part is NOT hard for me haha)
> 
> Then you can transition into some finger play, don't rush to put your p in her v haha try to stimulate the clit, and every woman is different here, some like a slow up and down some like you to kind of "flick" it, some like a fast circle, ASK HER. "do you like it liiiiiiikkkeee this?" *switch to circular* "how about thisssss?" find out what she likes.
> 
> After that you can go fucking he man on her and just flip her over and rail her, choke her, throw her around...whatever. Every woman I've been with likes it rough, and likes a guy who can throw her around, OBV if she tells you to stop fucking stop, but most women like you to just dominate in bed.
> 
> at this point she's gone from secure to turned on to being dominated, then you can switch to the slow in and out in and out "love making" DIRECT EYE CONTACT part.
> 
> just switch these different modes up from there until you're both worn out
> 
> if you can pull this off you're better than 99% of dudes in bed.
> 
> ALSO, look into specializing in something. ex: learn a lot about clit play, or if you're really dominant already learn how to do that well. do SOMETHING really really well. like put effort into that part being practiced.
> 
> For me its the dominant part, I will slam you up against the wall and fuck you while being internally VERY conscious of how you're reacting and what you like.
> 
> and ffs ladies, do us a favor, if I've made you cum 7 times in 30 mins, give me a blow job, just do it.





drmiller100 said:


> dude, can I copy this and post it in my "Doug's sex thread"? Or will you? Great post.


----------



## Dricaniu

So in typical intj fashion, I became obsessed with obtaining fetishes. Also I made a comprehensive list of the things I managed to get myself aroused and ejaculate too at one point. (secretly I am kinda proud but I won't give 2/2)

Fetish list (1/2) - Pastebin.com


----------



## carlaviii

Penguin said:


> and ffs ladies, do us a favor, if I've made you cum 7 times in 30 mins, give me a blow job, just do it.


LOL. If it was 7 times in 30 minutes, you were using your cock. Just finish the job. 

Or do you mean you're gonna pull that out and want it sucked on...? :wink:


----------



## Penguin

Penguin said:


> Also, because I'm in a generous mood I will post some sex advice for the men. (by generous I mean I'm avoiding the massive amount of work I have to do for finals)
> 
> So I can't credit ALL of this to myself as a friend and I were talking about how we fuck women, he's waayyyyyayayayayayy more expirienced than me but we do things similarly he's probably had sex with....500 women? (no joke, maybe 1k) where as my number is closer to...4, only had one one night stand kind of thing the other three were relationships. Never everererere had complaints, even turned one chick who just "wasn't that into physical stuff" into a horndog haha, and she was a yoga instructor  that was fun.
> 
> ANYWAY
> 
> So, sex should USUALLY be about the other person. Especially if you're a man. Women tend to be really insecure, especially in bed, so the more you reaffirm them, the more comfortable they get, the more they cum, the better the sex for both of you. I'd say the #1 problem most guys have is they think its all about the "in and out" and a lot of guys are self centered in bed.
> 
> Women on the other hand, aren't so self centered as they can appear (I mean some are) but they are often just insecure.
> 
> So fucking her should be like...an emotional roller coaster for her, you start off making her feel secure, tell her she's beautiful, and fucking look her in the eyes and MEAN that shit, really, deliver that line well. Make sure you let her know she's special, and that you wouldn't rather be doing anything else (this part is NOT hard for me haha)
> 
> Then you can transition into some finger play, don't rush to put your p in her v haha try to stimulate the clit, and every woman is different here, some like a slow up and down some like you to kind of "flick" it, some like a fast circle, ASK HER. "do you like it liiiiiiikkkeee this?" *switch to circular* "how about thisssss?" find out what she likes.
> 
> After that you can go fucking he man on her and just flip her over and rail her, choke her, throw her around...whatever. Every woman I've been with likes it rough, and likes a guy who can throw her around, OBV if she tells you to stop fucking stop, but most women like you to just dominate in bed.
> 
> at this point she's gone from secure to turned on to being dominated, then you can switch to the slow in and out in and out "love making" DIRECT EYE CONTACT part.
> 
> just switch these different modes up from there until you're both worn out
> 
> if you can pull this off you're better than 99% of dudes in bed.
> 
> ALSO, look into specializing in something. ex: learn a lot about clit play, or if you're really dominant already learn how to do that well. do SOMETHING really really well. like put effort into that part being practiced.
> 
> For me its the dominant part, I will slam you up against the wall and fuck you while being internally VERY conscious of how you're reacting and what you like.
> 
> and ffs ladies, do us a favor, if I've made you cum 7 times in 30 mins, give me a blow job, just do it.





drmiller100 said:


> dude, can I copy this and post it in my "Doug's sex thread"? Or will you? Great post.





carlaviii said:


> LOL. If it was 7 times in 30 minutes, you were using your cock. Just finish the job.
> 
> Or do you mean you're gonna pull that out and want it sucked on...? :wink:



looks like I'm not the only one who gets my jollies from this thread hahaha, but yes I'm gonna pull that out tyvm.


----------



## chimeric

I love '70s _Playboy_. Today's _Playboy_​ grosses me out.


----------



## m73m95

I'm inebriated.

Yes, that is a sexual confession


----------



## dragthewaters

I took a 3-hour nap this morning (I stayed up most of the night working on a paper) and during it I had an extremely detailed dream about approaching, talking to, and eventually having sex with a woman. Like seriously it was so detailed that it could have been real life and there was even a whole backstory behind it and everything. The funny thing is that whenever I've had dreams about having sex with women, there's always something that interrupts it in the middle. Like someone walking into the room or something. And I never get to the point of, um, satisfaction. I think it's some kind of symbolic metaphor for my repressed lesbian desires, or something.

Well that happened with this dream but instead of just stopping, I yelled at the person in my dream to get out of the room. They eventually left (but not after having A CONVERSATION with us as we lay there naked in dream-bed) and we were able to continue to our natural, um, conclusion. I feel like it was such a vivid dream that it was, sexually speaking, like having sex with a real woman. If I were more of a hippie I would say that there was some spiritual dream traveling between parallel universes going on, or something. Anyway, I feel like I overcame some sort of mental hurdle in my sex life. It seems like a random time to do it, considering that there are so many more things in my brain that are more urgently broken, but I'll take it.


----------



## William I am

devoid said:


> Oh my god, why is this not a sticky?! Can we make this a thing? Cuz I have some effing hilarious ones... Currently seeing someone with serious back problems and balance issues, and I have Fibromyalgia and am a serious weakling, so it's like old people sex some days. xD


+1 on the sticky.... Heh, sticky...
Anyway, yeah, I know how that can be. Between back problems and hypogonadism, my sex life got interesting for a while. Both are better now, though I have no sex life to speak of ATM.



Yardiff Bey said:


> There needs to be a thread for funny/embarrassing sexual shit that happens.
> 
> Like the time fucking a girl doggy-style when I got a little too enthusiastic pushing, then pulled back I slid out - and swear I bruised my cock ramming it into her perineum. Ow that hurt! XD


I can definitely add to that list. DEFINITELY. Probably the two worst ones I have are:
1) I once farted in someone's mouth. Couldn't warn her because I was literally unable to form words other than onomatopoeia.
2) Had sex with somebody and she had somehow pooped her panties. Multiple times with the same person. I was a little concerned for her health and otherwise unbothered by it - she on the other hand was very embarrassed. I still loved her though (just in case she's reading this).
3) Had massively hot, massively kinky sex wearing a trenchcoat standing in a cornfield - we were both standing, and when I climaxed, I didn't allow myself to relax because I was standing and she couldn't have held me up. Result - the worst pain in my head of my life. Nothing has ever hurt that bad before or since. I had two MRI's because they though I had an aneurysm, and I still think that I had something like it happen. I got 2 more of those headaches the following week, and none since then, all related to sudden, severe blood pressure changes, and it took me like 7 years of paying towards the bill for them to forgive the $1000 or so that was left on it.


----------



## carlaviii

Dear Mr. IN(F?)X

You want to wait until next time to get naked, and I respect that. 

However, the making out and groping up against my car did _*not*_ make it easy.

Sincerely, 
Hot 'n' bothered cougar


----------



## Yardiff Bey

carlaviii said:


> Dear Mr. IN(F?)X
> 
> You want to wait until next time to get naked, and I respect that.
> 
> However, the making out and groping up against my car did _*not*_ make it easy.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Hot 'n' bothered cougar


That's just freaking cruel, doing that to a woman.

Getting someone hot'n'bothered is good, but *follow through*, ay.


----------



## devoid

- I have a 29 year old friend who works in New York and comes around every so often, who I occasionally have webcam sex with and who once gave me a fantastic nipple orgasm.

- There's an adorable married man (a bit old for me) in Finland who is very adept at turning me on and likes to send me dirty texts during the day.

- Sometimes I think about my ex when I masturbate.

- It turns me on to think that my partner's neighbors might overhear us or see me walking around naked through the window (although I somewhat attempt to avoid this...)


----------



## mimesis

Yardiff Bey said:


> That's just freaking cruel, doing that to a woman.
> 
> Getting someone hot'n'bothered is good, but *follow through*, ay.



We're sort of designed to desire more what we cannot have. :happy: 
That's the bothered part I guess...


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

thismustbetheplace said:


> Anyway, I feel like I overcame some sort of mental hurdle in my sex life. It seems like a random time to do it, considering that there are so many more things in my brain that are more urgently broken, but I'll take it.


Weird that you say this. Now that I have embraced that I am bi, I just want to have sex. I am fairly uninhibited. My only criteria now is that I have to know, be comfortable with and be attracted to the person. Turns out that this means that there are quite a few people I am interested in.

Didn't happen in a dream though.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

Waiting for someone special is a fucking ridiculous idea... but I'm committed to that goal nonetheless. FML.
I don't know how much longer I can hold out.


----------



## devoid

JungleDisco said:


> Waiting for someone special is a fucking ridiculous idea... but I'm committed to that goal nonetheless. FML.
> I don't know how much longer I can hold out.


Just a suggestion but... I think it's best to simply become someone special, because in the end we have to live with ourselves no matter what. Instead of waiting for the right person, become the person you want to see, and you will find someone who respects that when you're not even trying.


----------



## RetroVortex

That girl at work gives me a instaboner everytime I talk to her.
(And the best wanks when I get back home! XD)

Edit: I'm half-tempted to ask her to stop ruining my underwear by being so hot. XD


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

It does prey on my mind that in letting go of this relationship, I've shut the door on sex for a while. I wouldn't want to do it outside of a relationship. But as far as things went, I've never had an orgasm in the presence of another human being. I gave her many. There is a bit of frustration there, to be honest, but she had her reasons and it would have been much worse to force her. Nonetheless, I'd be betraying my 18 years if I didn't say a blowjob would have been nice


----------



## mushr00m

:kitteh:


----------



## MissJulie

Paradox1987 said:


> I am led to believe, having never tasted sperm, that your diet affects the taste. I also heard (what I am sure is an urban myth) that smoking pot renders it taste neutral... I did once get my own sperm in my eye through masturbation after a long period of abstinence, and I learned that it *HURTS LIKE HELL!!!!!* I don't get how pornstars welcome the cum to the face deal given that it might go in their eye...



Not only pornstars...


----------



## Death Persuades

Last night I got home from work. As I lay in bed, I got extremely aroused and I was too tired to get up to get a semendepostior4000... So I kind of just did it without caring where it landed. LOL. Needless to say, today was laundry day. XD


----------



## William I am

Kito said:


> Two weeks ago I liked boys and now I like girls. I feel like the very scum of the LGBT community right now.
> 
> I don't know if I'm bi or if my mind is just fucking with me. Either way, it's a very confusing experience and whatever happens I hope it stays static for the foreseeable future. It's unnerving looking at something I've found attractive all my life and feeling... nothing.


Sexual Fluidity is probably a good term for it. Peoples' wants and needs and things that appeal to them change. Don't blame yourself. How stupid would it be to date people you weren't attracted to?



RetroVortex said:


> Does hugging a girl you like count?
> Because I hugged that girl I liked. Only for a second or two as a joke about how literally close she was to me. Buuut... She still kept talking to me and facing me and smiling the whole workday,
> (I also held her sides a bit later on to playfully stop her fidgeting because it was boring at work and she was standing at her till behind me most of the day)
> 
> I think it counts because I've NEVER hugged a girl before. At least like that.
> And my god. Her body is so soft. Especially her skin. I just wanted to just sit her on my lap and just wrap my arms around her.
> 
> Who knows? She might actually be into me. It seems positive.
> Maybe she is a little shy about this sort of stuff and hides it well. Or maybe she isnt sure yet. I might be a real anomoly to her.
> I wouldnt be suprised thay she wouldnt know how exactly to deal with me.
> (Again, I'm a very eccentric kind of guy. I don't just take or command. I'm like a turtle. I go slooooooowwwwwww (because i'm really cautious about this stuff. I dont want to fuck it up or make it awkward. And 9/10 times i have no idea on what to do or what is expected))


As far as not knowing what to do goes: You've got to gamble to win.
If you don't know what to do, ask if she wants to do what you want to do. That never really hurts (ahem, and once you're past hugging, you really do need consent). Sounds like she was maybe flirting with you, at least from your description. It does sound like you were flirting with her 



unctuousbutler said:


> So what happened? @_William I am_ that username is hilarious. :kitteh:


She relocated to go to a much better school. Of the top 50 state schools, she went from #3 in the Western US vs. #48 according to the princeton review. I stayed here to finish in 2 semesters.


----------



## unINFalliPle

The idea of two men and me has gotten very appealing but I honestly am not sure where it comes from, and I doubt it'll ever happen. As a fantasy, I like. But, reality, I don't know.


----------



## Brian1

My neighbors are having sex again. The female really enjoy's it. I can hear her love make out noises.


----------



## RetroVortex

Pom87 said:


> Rapist!


XD
This made me laugh so much.

But thinking about it, I'd call it definite progress.
Anxiety has always gotten in my way in the past, and to actually get past the touch boundary is a massive achievement for me.

(I normally freak out over it, but somehow this girl makes me feel so relaxed. She really let's me draw out my Ne and type 9 tendencies, (as supposed to my type 6 and Fi default which is very self-judgemental and sometimes away too serious)


----------



## mimesis

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Last night I got home from work. As I lay in bed, I got extremely aroused and I was too tired to get up to get a semendepostior4000... So I kind of just did it without caring where it landed. LOL. Needless to say, today was laundry day. XD


:laughing:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Brian1 said:


> My neighbors are having sex again. The female really enjoy's it. I can hear her love make out noises.


Must be a beautiful day in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Death Persuades

mimesis said:


> :laughing:


OMG :laughing:


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

I think I've made the transition from pretty much lesbian to straight now, over the past year or so. My hitting mid life is throwing me off... Never really thought this could be possible.


----------



## William I am

I had meals with 3 people today. 1 of whom definitely has a boyfriend, one who is still seeing/not-over her ex, and one of whom I'm just unsure about.
This breaks two records - the most "dates" I've been on in one day, and the most "not-dates" I've been on in one day. 

The one for dinner tonight is the not-over one. It was like casual dating, and we're going to eat out together again and whatnot, but there was a lil bit of touching here and there. Damn, I miss being touched. Grr.


----------



## Brian1

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Must be a beautiful day in the neighbourhood.


Brings new meaning to the term won't you be my neighbor....


----------



## Juggernaut

mushr00m said:


> Well my father was very uptight about talking about sex. He didn't want me attending sex education classes at school. Didn't like the idea of me starting puberty, didn't like the idea of me having a boyfriend as I was growing, I didn't have a proper mother figure to really teach me stuff and so father was just dreadful about it all, taught me that sex was something to be ashamed and embarrassed about. The sad thing is that those kind of beliefs are hard to simply shake off, sometimes I manage to but then they usually have a way of making feel awkward again. But thanks for your words and you are right about growing up in a modest background. Just hearing how others arn't ashamed about it is a big lesson for me on its own though.


You're just reflecting your childhood, as (most) everyone is. I, personally, was taught that sex often with many different men made you "cool." My mother even enforced it. Although I never "whored" myself out, I am very open about sex, my experiences, interests, and fetishes. I also have a general interest in other's sexual desires. (Objectively.) I love the show Strange Sex. It's on Netflix or something.


----------



## L

I dream of having a girlfriend to have a sex marathon with someday:blushed:


----------



## sriracha

I'm a sucker for nipple sucking. My nipples wait all day long to be played with at night time. :blushed: I need a man with some strong firm hands. For my treat, i want them lightly and slowly rubbed. I want 
Him to playfully tease me even when i cant take it anymore! Just softly and caressingly licking and sucking on my tits.:crazy:


----------



## Master Mind

rawr_sheila said:


> I'm a sucker for nipple sucking. My nipples wait all day long to be played with at night time. :blushed: I need a man with some strong firm hands. For my treat, i want them lightly and slowly rubbed. I want
> Him to playfully tease me even when i cant take it anymore! Just softly and caressingly licking and sucking on my tits.:crazy:


Not that it matters, but I had to voice my approval of this post.


----------



## Somniorum

Juggernaut said:


> My mother even enforced it.


She ENFORCED it? How on Earth do you mean this??


----------



## William I am

I am getting so horny that I feel like I would fuck just about anybody these days.

:/


----------



## Mostly Harmless

Discovered earlier tonight that squirting is not a myth or a porn fairytale.

Oh man. :kitteh:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Asian_Chick said:


> I think I've made the transition from pretty much lesbian to straight now, over the past year or so. My hitting mid life is throwing me off... Never really thought this could be possible.


Are you saying you just lacked attraction to men before or were attracted to women?

l know what you mean, in any case. l was obsessing with labels and found myself so wrapped up in ''identity'' with sexuality, what a horribly misguided approach. l understand, or course that it isn't fluid for some people but l think l was heavily deluded.


----------



## carlaviii

Mostly Harmless said:


> Discovered earlier tonight that squirting is not a myth or a porn fairytale.
> 
> Oh man. :kitteh:


Yeah, and we need to figure out a smooth comeback line for those of us who don't let fly across the room -- because that's got to be one of the top ten sex-related questions that come up. 

"No, but I gush pretty well." (?)

Guys, do you get asked about how far you can shoot?


----------



## Fern

doris88 said:


> Yay! More PerC lemons to come! ))


Heh, I don't know what that means, but okay


----------



## L

Fern said:


> Heh, I don't know what that means, but okay


----------



## Fern

L said:


>


XD I think I am in love with you.

I was not familiar with this delightful clip until now, but I am definitely recycling it at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## L

Fern said:


> XD I think I am in love with you.
> 
> I was not familiar with this delightful clip until now, but I am definitely recycling it at the earliest opportunity.












I knew it was meant for me :blushed:


----------



## devoid

Someone mentioned a psychotic mind game they played on a girl, where they broke her down by forcing her to answer impossible questions else the person would cut themselves. For some reason I was aroused... and haven't been able to shake the feeling. I'm starting to think I have some seriously sick psychological fetishes.


----------



## benoticed

Seriously found out i have an attraction to guys who happen to play guitar, happen to be tall and have medium long hair....dont know whats going on. 

was browsing through various male model sites and the onces i thought were goodlooking turned out to be so












now im stalking them.


----------



## benoticed

Ryan Gosling plays guitar!? Ok im convinced the post above is legit now!


----------



## Fern

L said:


> I knew it was meant for me :blushed:


It was always you, L.


----------



## Drewbie

Kito said:


> Two weeks ago I liked boys and now I like girls. I feel like the very scum of the LGBT community right now.
> 
> I don't know if I'm bi or if my mind is just fucking with me. Either way, it's a very confusing experience and whatever happens I hope it stays static for the foreseeable future. It's unnerving looking at something I've found attractive all my life and feeling... nothing.


You are not the scum of the LGBT. Maybe you're bisexual or maybe your sexuality is just fluid, that's okay. Unnerving I'll admit, and I've had both my gender and my sexuality shift more times than I'd care to remember in my life, but that doesn't invalidate your previous experiences and attraction to men. It just takes learning to go with the flow, so to speak, and not hold your sexuality to particular expectations.




And for my own 'shit, am I straight?' moment, I was talking to my girlfriend the other day and flippantly mentioned 'I'm not a guy' and she asked me if I was sure about that so I thought about it and... I... don't... know??? >_< I'm so over with gender identity crises, can I just be transitioned so this all can stop, please.


----------



## Nirel

benoticed said:


> Seriously found out i have an attraction to guys who happen to play guitar, happen to be tall and have medium long hair....dont know whats going on.
> 
> was browsing through various male model sites and the onces i thought were goodlooking turned out to be so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now im stalking them.


A 1.84m guy who plays guitar for a living with a medium long hair here. Just saying


----------



## Napoleptic

benoticed said:


> Seriously found out i have an attraction to guys who happen to play guitar


I've always dreaded having some guy serenading me in the first place, but after my brother picked up guitar that pretty much ruined it for me.

I mean, can you imagine trying to be romantic with a girl only to have her shrug and say "well, that was nice, but my brother's better"?






That's actually really disturbing if you take that out of context... XD


----------



## Mostly Harmless

How common is it to have sex with the lights off these days?


----------



## L

Mostly Harmless said:


> How common is it to have sex with the lights off these days?


Hopefully not very. I want to see my future lover(s)!


----------



## carlaviii

Mostly Harmless said:


> How common is it to have sex with the lights off these days?


I'm not sure I've ever had sex with the lights off, TBH.


----------



## Master Mind

carlaviii said:


> I'm not sure I've ever had sex with the lights off, TBH.


I once went with one woman who always made sure the lights were off during sex. I actually never saw her naked even though I had sex with her.


----------



## SundriedJogger

I personally do not like having sex with the lights off. I like to see exactly what is going on, and enjoy every moment. If it is so bad that I would perfer the lights to be off, then it might be time for me to re-evaluate a few choices/things.


----------



## Mostly Harmless

carlaviii said:


> I'm not sure I've ever had sex with the lights off, TBH.


Yeah, I had the same realization today and was like "Whoa, that can't be right." And it wasn't, because I've definitely had half-asleep sex in the middle of the night, but it's definitely the exception rather than the rule.

A relatively short while ago, it wasn't the norm to keep the lights on. And now it's weird and prudish not to. Strange.


----------



## carlaviii

Mostly Harmless said:


> Yeah, I had the same realization today and was like "Whoa, that can't be right." And it wasn't, because I've definitely had half-asleep sex in the middle of the night, but it's definitely the exception rather than the rule.


(nodding) There have been situations of doing it with low lights, of course, or ambient light that was less that full glaring sunshine... but not completely in the dark. 

Sadly, never any half-asleep-middle-of-the-night and very little first-thing-in-the-morning sex. It would be nice, though. I wake up horny often enough.


----------



## doris88

/whispers/ Today I wrote down my first erotic story with all the details. I'm gonna be a cheap romance novel writer one day roud:

Btw, I wonder if all erotic stories I could write will include only my personal preferences. Basically, it's a sexual fantasy written down on paper. I want to do better. I wanna bring hope to all lonely girls around the world!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

It's all about the mood lighting, yo. A nice, ambient red, gold, or even purple can create a sexy atmosphere.


----------



## carlaviii

doris88 said:


> /whispers/ Today I wrote down my first erotic story with all the details. I'm gonna be a cheap romance novel writer one day roud:


Easier said than done! :wink:

To keep it on topic, yes, I use personal experiences in the explicit scenes I write. They're well camouflaged by the characters, setting, plot, etc., but they're in there.


----------



## doris88

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> It's all about the mood lighting, yo. A nice, ambient red, gold, or even purple can create a sexy atmosphere.


This would explain my behavior in this one club.


----------



## L

doris88 said:


> /whispers/ Today I wrote down my first erotic story with all the details. I'm gonna be a cheap romance novel writer one day roud:
> 
> Btw, I wonder if all erotic stories I could write will include only my personal preferences. Basically, it's a sexual fantasy written down on paper. I want to do better. I wanna bring hope to all lonely girls around the world!


Just be sure to keep the exaggerated werewolves and girly vampires out of the novels, please:wink:

And remember to post them in this thread for.... um.... teasers.... uh... yea... to get people interested in buying the books and making you a millionaire.... ya...








:ninja:


----------



## mimesis

carlaviii said:


> Easier said than done! :wink:
> 
> To keep it on topic, yes, I use personal experiences in the explicit scenes I write. They're well camouflaged by the characters, setting, plot, etc., but they're in there.


Yes, research is very important!


----------



## carlaviii

mimesis said:


> Yes, research is very important!


My recent adventures on OKC have been very... inspiring.


----------



## mimesis

carlaviii said:


> My recent adventures on OKC have been very... inspiring.


Haha...the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## mimesis

carlaviii said:


> (nodding) There have been situations of doing it with low lights, of course, or ambient light that was less that full glaring sunshine... but not completely in the dark.
> 
> Sadly, never any half-asleep-middle-of-the-night and very little first-thing-in-the-morning sex. It would be nice, though. I wake up horny often enough.


Does blindfolded count?


----------



## William I am

I was just talking to this girl I've seen around a lot. She wasn't wearing a bra, and her nipples looked delicious. I kept thinking about them and staring. Oh, how I need to get laid.


----------



## Hoff

I had my first kiss and lost my virginity on the same day.


----------



## L

Masturbaton is no longer satisfying and I'm getting hornier and hornier...


----------



## Hoff

I stuck my tongue inside.


----------



## Death Persuades

Mr. Penis wants to meet one of the waitresses from where I work... It's not me though, it's all him. Mind of his own and all...


----------



## carlaviii

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Mr. Penis wants to meet one of the waitresses from where I work... It's not me though, it's all him. Mind of his own and all...


Because this song needs resurrection every so often:


----------



## Kyandigaru

After he showed me around his parents new house, we come back to my parents place and lock ourselves in my room. I whisper nasty visionary things in his ear. Telling him to close his eyes as he masturbate to my fantasies. watching him lick his lips, stroke his dick was a turn on to me...I moaned in this ear, telling him to go faster and faster... We both got hot and I decided to take off my leggings, and panties. He fingers my pussy and asshole [to my surprise, I loved it.] His fingers know my body all too well. After I climax, I sucked him off and let him ejaculate on my tits. We kiss deeply. 30 mins later, he sees my panties on the floor and sniffs them...wanting to take them home as a souvenir.


----------



## Death Persuades

carlaviii said:


> Because this song needs resurrection every so often:


omg haha this is going to facebook xD


----------



## William I am

Kyandigaru said:


> After he showed me around his parents new house, we come back to my parents place and lock ourselves in my room. I whisper nasty visionary things in his ear. Telling him to close his eyes as he masturbate to my fantasies. watching him lick his lips, stroke his dick was a turn on to me...I moaned in this ear, telling him to go faster and faster... We both got hot and I decided to take off my leggings, and panties. He fingers my pussy and asshole [to my surprise, I loved it.] His fingers know my body all too well. After I climax, I sucked him off and let him ejaculate on my tits. We kiss deeply. 30 mins later, he sees my panties on the floor and sniffs them...wanting to take them home as a souvenir.


Huhuhuhuh.... uhhh. We should start another thread where everyone posts things like this. Call it the "sex adventure spank bank thread". (Gave me a half-chub just reading through this quickly.)


----------



## Kyandigaru

William I am said:


> Huhuhuhuh.... uhhh. We should start another thread where everyone posts things like this. Call it the "sex adventure spank bank thread". (Gave me a half-chub just reading through this quickly.)


I love this thread. We can all can write sexual things on here without others getting offended.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

OMG WTF BRO said:


> :kitteh:
> 
> Such a hot button issue.
> 
> l think it's unfortunate that we're all expected to have it figured out early on, there wouldn't be the need to embrace an identity that is possibly false if not.
> 
> l've found it's pretty common for women not to react to men physically. Random men, anyway. A large number of heterosexual women don't have a major reaction to topless men. To say, ''l don't think that's hot, l must be a lesbian'' is short-sighted. This was my line of thinking for a long time...
> 
> Then, l actually did just date a few men l wasn't really attracted to but used it as confirmation bias.
> 
> l think l sound similar to you...l failed to realize that l don't really have the emotional connection with women, even though l think they look appealing.
> 
> Something is off about it for me. l'm sure l could find a woman it'd work with but l've already had romantic attraction to several men. l think it's more important and it translated to chemistry that gave me funny feelings in my girl parts


It's funny that I could have emotional/romantic feelings for a guy before, but not the accompanying sexual ones. I thought that was weird and that maybe something was wrong with me, but I never spoke of it to anyone. None of my exes have a clue to this day. Even this one ENTP guy that I went out with for a short while a long time ago got me liking him so much, but still no "funny feelings in my girl parts". 

Another funny thing is that starting about a year ago, I really started to think of a man in a sexual way. He happened to be one of my more recent professors (ENTP) who I have sort of griped about a lot on this site. I was rather new to MBTI and was starting to learn to type people. I tried hard to type him because I wanted to know what Types predominate in the Biomedical sciences because that was what I was considering for myself at the time. I wanted to know if I would fit in as an INTP. Well, I eventually and unintentionally started having these non teacher-student type of thoughts developing out of no where, it seems. What's hilarious is that I was having these thoughts about him even though our interactions came off as inconsistent and clumsy. It ranged from he not liking me to being nice to me to both of us making snide sarcastic remarks about each other indirectly when speaking to others.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

RetroVortex said:


> Female sexuality is _weeeiiirrrdddd! _:laughing: (I'm just glad my sexuality is simple.If a woman is attractive enough and interesting. I'm interested! )
> Seriously though, I'm finding this discussion fascinating. Please continue.


Yeah, I thought female sexuality was weird until I read in my Human Sexuality textbook that men can transfer their sexual desire for someone to an inanimate object. I couldn't fathom that! I remember it gave a specific example of this: a man who was in the hospital for a broken leg would get sexually aroused by the nurse who used to come in and take care of him and the cast on his leg. Somehow he associated the memories of his sexual urges for that nurse with the cast and always got sexually excited upon seeing a cast. I still can't imagine myself being turned on by an inanimate object, or even a body part itself!


----------



## Outside_The_Box

One time I was doing "the shocker" on a woman... 
*whispers* ...and I felt a piece of a peanut! 

True story. LOL


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime

Kyandigaru said:


> After he showed me around his parents new house, we come back to my parents place and lock ourselves in my room. I whisper nasty visionary things in his ear. Telling him to close his eyes as he masturbate to my fantasies. watching him lick his lips, stroke his dick was a turn on to me...I moaned in this ear, telling him to go faster and faster... We both got hot and I decided to take off my leggings, and panties. He fingers my pussy and asshole [to my surprise, I loved it.] His fingers know my body all too well. After I climax, I sucked him off and let him ejaculate on my tits. We kiss deeply. 30 mins later, he sees my panties on the floor and sniffs them...wanting to take them home as a souvenir.












Encore


----------



## Curiously

"The Ex" resembles Lil Scrappy. Oh gawd. No wonder I find LS attractive. I'll have to stop channel surfing to VH1 now. ;P


----------



## HouseOfFlux

Masturbation has become such a normal, everyday part of my life that it isn't exciting or even satisfying any more, unless I've recently met someone new who pushes my silly little buttons.

More so if it happens to be another woman. Guhhhhhfgdsbjkdvgk.aw bgrkvwrkhbfs just thinking about one from a while ago >_<


----------



## William I am

Highly Erotic.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime

Even when I go on hiatus from this site I'll keep checking on this epic topic lol 

Proceed to operation lurker...


----------



## carlaviii

puer_aeternus said:


> Even when I go on hiatus from this site I'll keep checking on this epic topic lol
> 
> Proceed to operation lurker...


Yeah, it keeps dragging me back too.


----------



## Promethea

I have a callus on my finger and at first I couldn't figure out, why in the heck is it -there-.. 
Then I realized its from masturbating.


----------



## 626Stitch

> I have a callus on my finger and at first I couldn't figure out, why in the heck is it -there-..
> Then I realized its from masturbating.


Just be thankfull your finger took the damage and not your bits lol.


----------



## phony

The idea of being read to during sex sounds pretty hot to me.


----------



## SundriedJogger

I lost my virginity at a waterpark. It was 120% AWESOME, because I had been checking the girl out most of the day, and I was at that age when the idea of getting her was almost overwhelming. God bless her heart, because she somehow just knew what was needed, gave me a look, nod, and a smirk, and it was on! Afterwards a few of my best friends came found me, asked me if I had "hit that", and then slapped me a group high-five. 

Yes, it was a piggish moment, but men are pigs sometimes. I hooked up with her a few more times on and off over the next few years too. After that, confidence was never an issue again, and the wild ride that is life took off…


----------



## carlaviii

I haven't confessed anything in a while: 

I've heard it said the average length of an erection is anywhere from five to six inches. So, using one of my toys, I figured out about how much I can deep throat. With that as a reference point, I'd have to say the average erection (that I've personally met) is more like six inches. 

Which is a little more than I can swallow (5.5) -- I've had practice, but I'm not a professional.


----------



## Nirel

I think this one belongs here, for the tl;dr this post doesn't actually contain sex.

I started seeing someone for about a week and everything was going great, she was outgoing intelligent and insanely hot, then in the span of 2 days she became very distant and cut me off via text message. I was quite annoyed, but I thought whatever there's always next time.
She caught up to me today at the academy and told me what happened. She told me that she has Borderline Personality Disorder and the reason she is redoing first year is because last year she was admitted to a psychiatric facility after she tried to kill her self. How she is starting to accept that she is a person by herself and in no position to start a new relationship because she's afraid we both might get hurt. 
When I heard her life story it felt really sad and at the same time it also made me want her much much more, and when she showed me the cuts at the top of her leg(which are invisible when she's wearing a miniskirt) from the last time she tried to commit suicide when she broke up with her last boyfriend, it felt terrible and very hot at the same time. what's funny in all this is that from everything that she told me, the only thing that disturbed me is that she finds comfort in god.
I want her so bad right now.
She also seems like she is in a much more stable place right know, and since I know the problem wasn't with me, I'm optimistic for the prospect of a relationship in the near future.
In hindsight I think the reason I was that attracted to her in the first place, is because I felt that intense energy radiating from her.
Did I mention I want her so bad right know?


----------



## knittigan

Not super sexual or personally relevant, but the fact that my boyfriend thinks that running mascara is hot makes me feel like I won the lottery.


----------



## Drewbie

I wish I had more friends in town than just my coworkers because because friends with benefits is my favorite kind of relationship but sex with coworkers gets really awkward, especially if you're planning on fucking more than one of them and even more so if the three you want to sleep with most regularly are a pair of room mates and one of their ex girlfriends. Also if you want to watch one of them fuck your girlfriend and then fuck them or have a threesome with them and their ex girlfriend. Why is all my desired potential sex too socially awkward for me to actually initiate.


----------



## Kyandigaru

why does my bf keep smelling his fingers after he gets done fingering me?


----------



## Symphi

Want. So much want.

The person of my desire is still 1,300 miles away from me.

He better be prepared when he gets back... If he doesn't make the moves quick enough I'm going to be the one pinning him down.


----------



## Bricolage

carlaviii said:


> I haven't confessed anything in a while:
> 
> I've heard it said the average length of an erection is anywhere from five to six inches. So, using one of my toys, I figured out about how much I can deep throat. With that as a reference point, I'd have to say the average erection (that I've personally met) is more like six inches.
> 
> Which is a little more than I can swallow (5.5) -- I've had practice, but I'm not a professional.


That's basically right. The average is 5.75 inches erect but who's counting. :laughing:


----------



## Qvinde

It's been way too long since I have had dick in me. I wanna suck, lick, get licked, get my tits sucked. Have a dick between my large breasts, get fucked on my balcony doggystyle. Now.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

I would like to crawl on my hands and knees to a woman and start licking and eating her pussy. The give her a nice massage, paying lots of attention to her breasts. I can just feel her hard nipples on my hands and then give those puppies some attention with my mouth. And finish it off with, gentle, loving sex. And just lie in each others arms for a while.


----------



## Qvinde

lifeisanillusion said:


> I would like to crawl on my hands and knees to a woman and start licking and eating her pussy. The give her a nice massage, paying lots of attention to her breasts. I can just feel her hard nipples on my hands and then give those puppies some attention with my mouth. And finish it off with, gentle, loving sex. And just lie in each others arms for a while.


Sounds hot except the gentle loving sex. I like it rough.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

LOL you guys are hilarious. These posts either make me laugh or give me a boner. :laughing:


----------



## nezumify

I don't wear make-up, I don't shave...anywhere. I don't care about societal pressure to be 'doll-like' and 'womanly' anymore. I'm proud of my mammalian body. Evolution made it just for me and I don't see any need to change it.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

The Great One said:


> Interesting. I actually learned to finger a girl through watching internet videos, and then applying what I learned to her pussy.


That made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

Hmmm I don't know if anyone else has had a fantasy like this....usually I just fantasize about people....but lately.....

I have really wanted to be out in a random public situation, like a hotel or a comvention, and just lock eyes with someone - we both want it NOW. A total stranger, and we both step off to a semi public nearby side room and have a race to orgasm as quickly as possible before being caught....then we just go on about our days as if nothing happened.

This idea seems very exciting to me. Not exactly easy to initiate happening!


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

nezumify said:


> I don't wear make-up, I don't shave...anywhere. I don't care about societal pressure to be 'doll-like' and 'womanly' anymore. I'm proud of my mammalian body. Evolution made it just for me and I don't see any need to change it.


That's pretty cool but how's that working out for you, if you don't mind my asking? Any notable changes in how others have reacted towards your going natural?


----------



## nezumify

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> That's pretty cool but how's that working out for you, if you don't mind my asking? Any notable changes in how others have reacted towards your going natural?


Well my boyfriend still thinks that I'm incredibly attractive. And he doesn't care

My mother makes unhappy faces and eyes when I dare to wear skirts and shorts. 
Nothing else yet but it's only the beginning of summer.


----------



## carlaviii

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> That's pretty cool but how's that working out for you, if you don't mind my asking? Any notable changes in how others have reacted towards your going natural?


I don't wear make-up and I don't shave much. Never have. It does not seem to have stopped a guy yet. 

Then again, I'm not likely to be interested in the sort of guy who wants the standard-issue hairless, made-up look on a woman.


----------



## Qvinde

I need to purchase a dildo stat.


----------



## devoid

As strange as it is to me, I think I'm going to go celibate for a while. Me, who's been hypersexual since I was prepubescent, who had to heavily retrain myself at the age of 14 from doing everything in sight... the shameless webcam whore who was desperately looking for casual sex just a couple months ago. I don't know who I am anymore. But I think I'm starting to understand who I want to be.

I've abused my own body far too much, perhaps because I wanted to lose myself, perhaps because I thought it was the only thing I had to offer. I want to learn how to love myself physically as well as mentally and spiritually.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

devoid said:


> As strange as it is to me, I think I'm going to go celibate for a while. Me, who's been hypersexual since I was prepubescent, who had to heavily retrain myself at the age of 14 from doing everything in sight... the shameless webcam whore who was desperately looking for casual sex just a couple months ago. I don't know who I am anymore. But I think I'm starting to understand who I want to be.
> 
> I've abused my own body far too much, perhaps because I wanted to lose myself, perhaps because I thought it was the only thing I had to offer. I want to learn how to love myself physically as well as mentally and spiritually.


Might want to start with changing your signature. :laughing:

But, good luck. I hope this spiritual awakening or whatever it is turns out to be a positive experience in your life and leads to your growth as a human being.


----------



## devoid

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Might want to start with changing your signature. :laughing:
> 
> But, good luck. I hope this spiritual awakening or whatever it is turns out to be a positive experience in your life and leads to your growth as a human being.


Why would I change my signature? I said I'm going celibate, not refusing to talk about sex or spontaneously losing all the knowledge I have about sexual psychology and anatomy. xD And thank you.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

devoid said:


> As strange as it is to me, I think I'm going to go celibate for a while. Me, who's been hypersexual since I was prepubescent, who had to heavily retrain myself at the age of 14 from doing everything in sight... the shameless webcam whore who was desperately looking for casual sex just a couple months ago. I don't know who I am anymore. But I think I'm starting to understand who I want to be.
> 
> I've abused my own body far too much, perhaps because I wanted to lose myself, perhaps because I thought it was the only thing I had to offer. I want to learn how to love myself physically as well as mentally and spiritually.


Given your physical problems with joints and the like, I have often wondered how you can stand certain things.

Let us know how it goes for you. I'm curious/concerned in a way. (I don't know how better to put that.)


----------



## devoid

Yardiff Bey said:


> Given your physical problems with joints and the like, I have often wondered how you can stand certain things.
> 
> Let us know how it goes for you. I'm curious/concerned in a way. (I don't know how better to put that.)


Haha, good question!  Actually, sex is considered one of the best therapies for Fibromyalgia. It produces endorphins and dopamine, which both work to calm the nerves and muscles, and orgasm actually shuts down the pain center (about the only thing that can, including prescription pain killers). On my bad days, it's not a great idea to engage in anything too intensive, but gentle sex is still nice. It also makes my nerves incredibly sensitive to both pain and pleasure, which can be... exciting. :3


----------



## Yardiff Bey

devoid said:


> Haha, good question!  Actually, sex is considered one of the best therapies for Fibromyalgia. It produces endorphins and dopamine, which both work to calm the nerves and muscles, and orgasm actually shuts down the pain center (about the only thing that can, including prescription pain killers). On my bad days, it's not a great idea to engage in anything too intensive, but gentle sex is still nice. It also makes my nerves incredibly sensitive to both pain and pleasure, which can be... exciting. :3


Thank you for the explanation. I have myself noticed that orgasm is very good for shutting down the pain center. In some ways, it sounds...heavenly.


----------



## Napoleptic

Yardiff Bey said:


> I have myself noticed that orgasm is very good for shutting down the pain center.


Shh, don't tell those people who like to say "not tonight honey, I have a headache"! :laughing:



I have no confessions of my own that are sexual in nature, but I have nowhere else to put this, so this thread will have to do. I'm in a long-distance relationship and...I really miss snuggling and cuddling.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Napoleptic said:


> Shh, don't tell those people who like to say "not tonight honey, I have a headache"! :laughing:


Ah, the old cranium megahurt excuse. XD "No problem my dear, I'll go find someone who doesn't have a pending brain tumor." ;-)



Napoleptic said:


> I have no confessions of my own that are sexual in nature, but I have nowhere else to put this, so this thread will have to do. I'm in a long-distance relationship and...I really miss snuggling and cuddling.


The lack of snuggling and cuddling is much of what makes LDRs into maximum suckage.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

l purchased an adult toy that will arrive in a few days. l failed to understand that it has been casually referred to as "beer can width'' by reviewers.


----------



## Dewymorning

Yardiff Bey said:


> Ah, the old cranium megahurt excuse. XD "No problem my dear, I'll go find someone who doesn't have a pending brain tumor." ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of snuggling and cuddling is much of what makes LDRs into maximum suckage.



I would agree, except for the fact I was getting no snuggling or cuddling before the LDR.

At least I have someone who wants to snuggle and cuddle me now.


----------



## mimesis

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l purchased an adult toy that will arrive in a few days. l failed to understand that it has been casually referred to as "beer can width'' by reviewers.


:laughing: warm beer cold women...doesn't make sense does it?


----------



## L

mimesis said:


> :laughing: warm beer cold women...doesn't make sense does it?


Is this the part where you admit to being into necrophilia?

....


----------



## drmiller100

Mango Kiwi said:


> not really a confession but random thoughts about men.
> 
> To keep a man happy, give him (on consistent basis
> -affection
> -praise as due
> -sex
> -decent food
> 
> bonus: don't nag him- it's just stupid
> 
> All the rest is just drama and over-thinking. So really- can probably delete 90% of the threads out here trying to figure out keys to a happy relationship.


how far are you from boise idaho? ever consider relocating? are you single, or do I need to move another guy on? are you straight?


----------



## Sage del Viento

I felt the way I worded my confession didn't come off right because it turned into a discussion of blue waffles... :laughing:

I meant that I just no longer have any interest in porn. Don't need or want it. It's kind of freeing. Try to develop a real relationship with a woman instead.


----------



## Laguna

drmiller100 said:


> how far are you from boise idaho? ever consider relocating? are you single, or do I need to move another guy on? are you straight?


LOL
Ladies .... I rest my case.
Mango Kiwi


----------



## drmiller100

Mango Kiwi said:


> LOL
> Ladies .... I rest my case.
> Mango Kiwi


intelligence and "kind" are mandatory. but if you figure out these things, you qualify on the intelligence, and if you can DO these things without excessive effort, you get the kindness part.


----------



## foi_unbound

I admit I'm addicted to porn - anal, interracial, 18 year old girls, guy on guy, girl on girl, and guy on girl.

I now know why you have to get off a guy after sex: it will cause them to get aroused again and it hurts them. At least that's that what they tell me.

I don't know if that is a confession, but it's the best I can do.


----------



## Laguna

drmiller100 said:


> intelligence and "kind" are mandatory. but if you figure out these things, you qualify on the intelligence, and if you can DO these things without excessive effort, you get the kindness part.


true!
And between the lines I hope people could see that a happy man also equates (hopefully) to a happy woman. Pleasing your man should make you happy- but also- it should make him want to treat you like a Queen- and hey- that's cool!


----------



## drmiller100

Mango Kiwi said:


> true!
> And between the lines I hope people could see that a happy man also equates (hopefully) to a happy woman. Pleasing your man should make you happy- but also- it should make him want to treat you like a Queen- and hey- that's cool!


Mango, I mean this in the nicest possible way, but you have given me renewed faith in Fi users.
thx!


----------



## foi_unbound

people think I'm in pain when I'm getting off.


----------



## L

Mango Kiwi said:


> true!
> And between the lines I hope people could see that a happy man also equates (hopefully) to a happy woman. Pleasing your man should make you happy- but also- it should make him want to treat you like a Queen- and hey- that's cool!


One of the things I took to heart from my Dr. Phil phase long ago was that each person in the relationship should wake up and ask themselves (and actually follow through and want to ask themselves and want to follow through on their own) "what's one thing I can do for him/her today that would make them smile?" and as long as each person does it everything else should fall into place:kitteh:

That spells commitment and caring from each other and how could a relationship fail with that level of love? Everything else should become meaningless. 

Sadly that doesn't happen:sad:


----------



## NnaLundgren

Drewbie said:


> I don't think this has as much to do with gender or even personality as much as how people are socialized to view sex. Personally, I love having sex with my friends. As long as everyone can be mature and emotionally honest while it's going on, it's just another thing we do and enjoy together. Besides my friends who I know have no sexual interest in me (wrong gender for their sexual preference, etc.), I only have one friend I don't particularly want to have sex with and that's just because we're close enough that I don't think sex would add anything to our relationship, but I would still do it if he wanted to. I hate how restricted I feel in asking friend if they want to have sex, but my general approach has been to bring up the topic of sex with friends and just see how they respond to it so you get an idea of where there at before directly asking them and possibly making them uncomfortable or misjudge your intentions. Sex with friends has a lot of benefits that I wish more people were interested in taking advantage of, it provides great opportunities for bonding and sexual exploration in an environment less pressured than romantic relationships and less risky than one night stands.


Thanks for understanding and I pretty much say we got the exactly same standing point but somehow I get alot of negative response when I ever bring up the idea for both male and female friends. With that I mean like asking if I could ask another friend if she is up to it. They all think I´m crazy or just being nuts but seemingly they all would like it to be that way but..! For a reason they cannot explain. They say it´s a crazy idea without any rational arguements. They even say that if someone would ask them they would even think the person is crazy or just being a dick to them. What is this reason for not trusting other people in this issue, even friends?! I got this female friend of mine I started to have sex with, we really got the most awsome connection because of that reason and nowadays we don´t have it, no hard feelings for neither of us we both just felt sex couldn´t improve our relationship any further, it´s just that amazing, a best friend for life. If she would ever need some comfort in sex I will allways as long I´m not commited to another person help her out and I know she would do the same thing for me. I´ve been having sex with about 10 friends of mine and all with a really positive way and improvement in relationship, only one negative. I found an amazing woman which I later got commited to and during this my friend started to ignore me and she still do today even if I´m trying to ask her why. I do not want to harm anyone, I was mature and talked about any feelings and so did she too but maybe she wasn´t completely honest which is really a shame because it was clearly harmful for her in some way. Don´t hurt anyone, be careful and mature and it can be your best friend for life. Cheers


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

unINFalliPle said:


> I'm already annoyed with dating. I won't even get to hold a guy's.. hand. *cough* XD Just kidding. Being the sexual confession and all. So, something better happen, mister. Or I should make something happen. I'm losing interest. I don't understand this guy. Because it is annoying me, I am stepping away from it. I miss being in someone's presence. I like being naked. It's acceptable for one to be naked with a partner. However, doesn't look like it'll happen any time soon. And I mean pure things, even though I'm posting here. However, can two just be naked and have nothing happen? I'd like that.. and some. Of course, that's a long way from a connection having been formed. And nothing is forming! A part of me wants to be really bold. Just to try it out. But I don't know if I have it in me. It'll probably be inappropriate and scary. Then, there's the whole thing about trust and getting to know him. I don't even know of his experience or lack of. I don't know anything! Mister, let me know already. I'm tired of waiting. It's not more worth it to wait. Unless.. well, it better be good when we meet. Soon. You know, what, mister, I'm taking action. You text me one more time, I'm telling you I'm done with that. I want something more personal. Nicely, of course. I may even call you, though I dislike that. I don't know what I'm doing. Dating sucks. You suck. I suck. Dirty. Crazy.


^ That was intense to read. I think my coffee got the jitters. Whatever happens, I wish you the best.


----------



## RecklessInspirer

Where to start.......
haha


----------



## NnaLundgren

L said:


> One of the things I took to heart from my Dr. Phil phase long ago was that each person in the relationship should wake up and ask themselves (and actually follow through and want to ask themselves and want to follow through on their own) "what's one thing I can do for him/her today that would make them smile?" and as long as each person does it everything else should fall into place:kitteh:
> 
> That spells commitment and caring from each other and how could a relationship fail with that level of love? Everything else should become meaningless.
> 
> Sadly that doesn't happen:sad:


If you just now what makes them tick you will see the commitment. As an ENFP compliments and approvement makes me tick. If anyone would give me this I would definatly commit and care about her just as much as you describe. I love it and it can´t be too much of it. If I don´t get it I lose interest. Therefor I doubt it I will ever fall in love with a T person, but on the other hand. Isn´t love when another person never stop suprising you?


----------



## Laguna

L said:


> One of the things I took to heart from my Dr. Phil phase long ago was that each person in the relationship should wake up and ask themselves (and actually follow through and want to ask themselves and want to follow through on their own) "what's one thing I can do for him/her today that would make them smile?" and as long as each person does it everything else should fall into place:kitteh:
> 
> That spells commitment and caring from each other and how could a relationship fail with that level of love? Everything else should become meaningless.
> 
> Sadly that doesn't happen:sad:


This is so true and the reality is- if both people acheive this outlook- it's pretty much effortless.

Stripping the ego is step one. Being selfless for the sake of love and selflessness is step 2. And step 3 .... is reaping the rewards. It really is simple. But for some reason- some people are addicted to drama and "me me me" attitude which only causes themselves pain in the end.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

unINFalliPle said:


> I'm already annoyed with dating. I won't even get to hold a guy's.. hand. *cough* XD Just kidding. Being the sexual confession and all. So, something better happen, mister. Or I should make something happen. I'm losing interest. I don't understand this guy. Because it is annoying me, I am stepping away from it. I miss being in someone's presence. I like being naked. It's acceptable for one to be naked with a partner. However, doesn't look like it'll happen any time soon. And I mean pure things, even though I'm posting here. However, can two just be naked and have nothing happen? I'd like that.. and some. Of course, that's a long way from a connection having been formed. And nothing is forming! A part of me wants to be really bold. Just to try it out. But I don't know if I have it in me. It'll probably be inappropriate and scary. Then, there's the whole thing about trust and getting to know him. I don't even know of his experience or lack of. I don't know anything! Mister, let me know already. I'm tired of waiting. It's not more worth it to wait. Unless.. well, it better be good when we meet. Soon. You know, what, mister, I'm taking action. You text me one more time, I'm telling you I'm done with that. I want something more personal. Nicely, of course. I may even call you, though I dislike that. I don't know what I'm doing. Dating sucks. You suck. I suck. Dirty. Crazy.


Then tell him.


----------



## L

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Then tell him.


Naw... that's too easy and too difficult at the same time.


----------



## lordmercurio

L said:


> Naw... that's too easy and too difficult at the same time.


but at least she wil change the actual situation and not just stay there in the midle of nowhere; also depnds how and when


----------



## unINFalliPle

*MegaTuxRacer*
*L*
*lordmercurio *
Thanks guys. XD
The truth is I don't know him very well and I think he's a busy guy. I was caught up with someone else for too long so I think I'm glad to directly move on. I want something to happen. I'm slow with these things anyway, thought it may seem like I'm not. I've never really dated before my past relationship. I know it won't be automatic. Not even sure how I feel about this guy yet but we should hang out. I should be more assertive. I'm also scared. 
For now, he's at the back of my mind. If he contacts me, I think I will be more forward. Someone said he doesn't have a lot of luck with girls. I don't think he makes it enough of a priority for him. But, he also had to go on a double date first, so he might be shy and nervous. We both seem uncertain. I think we just have to know each other more. I've got stuff coming up and so does he. So, afterward, I guess. 
He did say he had a good time with me and if it could just be me and him next time. I said yes. But I think I don't sound enthusiastic. To protect myself. But I don't do it on purpose. =o And we talk about nothing and everything. I'd rather in person. Especially personal stuff. 
When I decide to think about him again XD, I will be courageous! I'm going to go past what is comfortable for me and treat it like it's not a big deal. Because I do have to get somewhere.

edit: He likes texting. He's still up for the date. He's a busy guy. Slow and steady.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I could have sworn I made a thread about necrophilia earlier. Maybe I dreamed it.


----------



## Residual Deviance

Yea, I got things I can share with this thread. Maybe after a few more posts or some drinks, first. My sex life really isn't normal by any stretch.

For one, i'm in an LTR with an asexual girl. She's open to me finding other partners (mainly so she doesn't have to deal with it). Of the three people I've actually been sexual with in my life, we have a bisexual woman, an asexual woman, and a gay man (discovering you're bi at age 25 is surreal... and to be honest that's a story for another time -- it's absolutely hilarious and embarassing as hell). Straight girls? Nope, never gotten anywhere with those, at all.

Again, my sex life is not normal by any sense of the word, and to be honest I think I prefer it like this.


----------



## PumpkinEater

Wishing i could skip over the rest of the "getting to know you"s and just have sex. i'm tired of waiting. 
"yes, we have a lot in common. yes, that's very cool. now undress me." lol


----------



## William I am

badwolf said:


> As a Christian, I can't help but feel _extremely _guilty whenever I viewed pornography and, thankfully, I am approximately 3 months clean. To make matters worse, the most appealing type of pornography was/is futanari.


I know what futunarai is.... :wink:


DemonD said:


> I finally managed a no touch orgasm!:kitteh:
> 
> And HOLY HELL that was intense and long!
> 
> That's another item off the bucket list.


Consider me inspired to follow your instructions. Consider me having just tried for the last minute or so. 



PumpkinEater said:


> Wishing i could skip over the rest of the "getting to know you"s and just have sex. i'm tired of waiting.
> "yes, we have a lot in common. yes, that's very cool. now undress me." lol


You can. I've done it a couple times now. Once when I couple swapped, once with somebody I dated for a while (first date), and once just recently. One date, then half the second date was sex. ... Actually, I've done this a fourth time too. Didn't think about it that way though.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

PumpkinEater said:


> Wishing i could skip over the rest of the "getting to know you"s and just have sex. i'm tired of waiting.
> "yes, we have a lot in common. yes, that's very cool. now undress me." lol


(Insert joke about pumpkin pie.)

:laughing:


----------



## William I am

Aaaaand I tried and somewhat succeeded at that hands-free orgasm deal. That or I peed on my leg a little. :blushed: Whatever, it was hot.


----------



## L

A girl I was interested in just fucked my cousin a few hours ago.

I feel like a dumbass. 

I seen it all, I knew what was happening but my cousin kept telling me to just keep trying. He can get women pretty easily and my way hasn't worked out for me, ever, so I thought maybe he was seeing something I wasn't... Turns out I was right on both counts. He was seeing something I wasn't and I was also right in the fact that everything I witnessed I saw with perfect clarity. My perceptions, judgements and predictions were all correct. And he saw plenty of things that I didn't. 

I didn't get to feel any of the pleasures of vulnerability but I still got to feel it's stinging embrace, just like always. 

That's the last time I trust someone else over myself. 

I'm such a fucking dumbass. 

I knew that girl just wanted sex. I didn't really care because I gave up on ever finding love a long time ago. I didn't even really want sex. I just wanted to feel wanted, desired, needed... to feel special for just a short time. At least I got my wish... I feel really fucking spethal right now... spethal fuckin' ed.... 

She didn't want sex from me though. She just led me on because she couldn't get sex from my cousin. She wasn't getting what she really wanted so she instead just got a consolation prize from me: my male attention to make her feel secure in her womanhood. 

Gratz to her, she got what she wanted. She wanted sex. 

Gratz to my cousin, he got what he wanted. He wanted sex. 

Gratz to me, I got what I wanted. I wanted to feel special. Now I feel so special I think I should go sign up for special classes... 

And now I'm going to go pick up drinking. 

God bless America, and to people getting what they want.


----------



## carlaviii

L said:


> And now I'm going to go pick up drinking.


_sets out two shot glasses and pours some whisky in each_ Better to do that in sympathetic company. I disagree about you not ever finding anybody, but I know better than to argue about it. So I'll pour and you vent.


----------



## drmiller100

L said:


> A girl I was interested in just fucked my cousin a few hours ago.
> .


hang in there. You are a brilliant young man, and you do have some self respect. 

There are some quality ladies out there. hard to find, but they are out there. 
I'm going on a dry spell also in finding a decent lady to date. Plenty out there to screw, but I'm getting bored, and want someone to spend a bit more time with.

hard to find.


----------



## unINFalliPle

L said:


> I just wanted to feel wanted, desired, needed... to feel special for just a short time.


And you will feel like that someday. Sex with that is much more worth it, I think. I don't feel as though you've missed out. Cheers!


----------



## L

L said:


> And now I'm going to go pick up drinking.





carlaviii said:


> _sets out two shot glasses and pours some whisky in each_ Better to do that in sympathetic company. I disagree about you not ever finding anybody, but I know better than to argue about it. So I'll pour and you vent.


So... is there any kind of alcohol that doesn't taste like you're eating out a skunk's asshole?

All the crap in the house taste like skunk shit. I've probably tried like 20 different things, 15 of which last night and.... I just couldn't get passed the taste. It's horrible!!!

The end goal was to at least get a buzz and forget about everything and I couldn't even do that!!! It's why I'm a picky eater, I VALUE TASTE maaaaaan! Lol... but really though, alcohol needs to taste good. From wine to whisky the only thing I haven't tried is straight up beer.


----------



## L

unINFalliPle said:


> And you will feel like that someday. Sex with that is much more worth it, I think. I don't feel as though you've missed out. Cheers!


I feel like I've missed out. Everyone around wants my cousin. Everybody loves him and he's happy enough. It's to the point where he doesn't even have to do anything, case in point, last night/this morning. He literally didn't have to do anything, she just went over to him.


----------



## drmiller100

there is a difference. They go over for sex. They do not want a relationship - they just want sex, and he's probably decent at it.

If he were good at it, one or two would latch on and run the others off, but as it is he's like the fifth place choice for a LOT of girls. When they get desperate, they head over.

you won't be happy doing that. you want a RELATIONSHIP


----------



## L

drmiller100 said:


> there is a difference. They go over for sex. They do not want a relationship - they just want sex, and he's probably decent at it.
> 
> If he were good at it, one or two would latch on and run the others off, but as it is he's like the fifth place choice for a LOT of girls. When they get desperate, they head over.
> 
> you won't be happy doing that. you want a RELATIONSHIP


So the girl will cheat on me with people like him? Pass.

And actually, he's a lot of girls' first choice. I've personally seen women break up with men for him. I've personally seen women cheat on their boyfriends with him. I've personally seen him get drunk and talk to a girl over the phone and completely disrespect her, and watched as she came back, still begging for a relationship.

If there's one thing I've learned in life, it's that love is conditional. When those conditions are not met, or even if they change, you get thrown away.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I can't watch certain TV shows when they have hot chicks in them. I just go mad with lust.

The show _Victorious _is a good example of this. Mainly that Elizabeth Gillies. Goodness gracious. (Fans self.)


----------



## unINFalliPle

*L*
Stop comparing yourself to your cousin. You're you. Care about yourself. The world can throw you away, but for yourself, stay. Don't take shit, but be on top of things. Be happy with who you are and come out stronger. 
"So the girl will cheat on me with people like him? Pass." Exactly, pass. You deserve better. Go for better.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I can't watch certain TV shows when they have hot chicks in them. I just go mad with lust.
> 
> The show _Victorious _is a good example of this. Mainly that Elizabeth Gillies. Goodness gracious. (Fans self.)


Victoria and Ariana are hotter!


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

@L
Sorry to hear that. Saw this a few hours ago and didn't know how to respond. I also feel like I've been missing out but all I can say is to not give up. You're still young and I've seen people who don't get a girl till far later but at least they still found love. It's also best not to compare yourself to your cousin because you're not him, as @uninFallipie has said. I find it makes finding happiness harder when you continue comparing yourself to others and that's coming from an ennea4 so I would know.


----------



## carlaviii

L said:


> So... is there any kind of alcohol that doesn't taste like you're eating out a skunk's asshole?


What kinds of flavors do you like? Maybe you need to experiment with mixers... though when you're just trying to make the pain stop, that might be more thinking than you're willing to do. The ethanol fumes coming off hard liquor can't really be avoided, since that's the active ingredient. 

Beer won't have that, since they're at a much lower concentration, but beers come in a dizzying array of flavors ranging from horse piss (the mass-produced stuff) to really nice (depending on your definition of nice.) One place to start: Blue Moon, which is nice and light but not hard to find. 

When it comes to whisky the older it is, the smoother. The older, the more expensive of course. The oldest cheap whiskey you're going to find is Canadian Club (6 years old) -- most cheap stuff is three or younger and it can be pretty harsh. By contrast, I once was lucky enough to have a glass of 12-year-old scotch and that was lovely. Always check the label for age... 

And yesterday, I had a taste of Jack Daniels with honey which was sweet but not too sweet, lingers your mouth like honey does but not as cloying. Very smooth. To keep this on topic, the chaser was... :wink:


----------



## William I am

L, you need to tell your cousin. Unless he's a douchebag, he'll back off and/or refuse advances from people you're interested in. And if he's a douchebag, tell him to take a hike.

Also, I'm sorry. Multiple times my douche ex-roommate got girls we were both interested in by being a fake braggart. Really pissed me off.


----------



## Kito

L said:


> So... is there any kind of alcohol that doesn't taste like you're eating out a skunk's asshole?
> 
> All the crap in the house taste like skunk shit. I've probably tried like 20 different things, 15 of which last night and.... I just couldn't get passed the taste. It's horrible!!!
> 
> The end goal was to at least get a buzz and forget about everything and I couldn't even do that!!! It's why I'm a picky eater, I VALUE TASTE maaaaaan! Lol... but really though, alcohol needs to taste good. From wine to whisky the only thing I haven't tried is straight up beer.


Hold your nose while you drink it and try to ignore the feel of it ravaging the back of your throat. 

Some beers taste good and others are awful. I like the dark, malty ones personally. Make you want to throw up much less, but same alcohol content. You'll have to drink a lot of beer to get truly smashed off it though.

Apologies in advance for being the devil on your shoulder, but I think everyone needs one every now and then.


----------



## Penguin

Good beer is an acquired taste, other than that only the sweet wines and fruity drinks taste good. but man i love beer.


----------



## L

William I am said:


> L, you need to tell your cousin. Unless he's a douchebag, he'll back off and/or refuse advances from people you're interested in. And if he's a douchebag, tell him to take a hike.
> 
> Also, I'm sorry. Multiple times my douche ex-roommate got girls we were both interested in by being a fake braggart. Really pissed me off.


Meh... doesn't really matter anymore. Just a case of butthurt. I'm mostly angry at myself. 



Kito said:


> Hold your nose while you drink it and try to ignore the feel of it ravaging the back of your throat.
> 
> Some beers taste good and others are awful. I like the dark, malty ones personally. Make you want to throw up much less, but same alcohol content. You'll have to drink a lot of beer to get truly smashed off it though.
> 
> Apologies in advance for being the devil on your shoulder, but I think everyone needs one every now and then.


I liked the burn. It's the taste that sucked. I had a few helpings of crown earlier and it felt fine, it's the damn taste man... it sucks...


----------



## William I am

Blue ice vodka - it's made from potatoes. No aftertaste, smells like rubbing alcohol. There's sailor jerry spiced rum too, which I no longer drink because it's associated with when I was depressed and drank more often than I should have. But it's pretty decent to drink.

One of the easiest things to drink is vodka and cranberry, or if you like bitter flavors, gin and tonic. A colorado bulldog (white russian with coca-cola on top) or tequila sunrise or a mai tai may all be decent things to try. I like screaming fuzzy navels, and when they're made with good vodka, they taste amazing.

All that said, drinking won't help.


----------



## Kito

L said:


> I liked the burn. It's the taste that sucked. I had a few helpings of crown earlier and it felt fine, it's the damn taste man... it sucks...


It's horrible but the effect is worth it. Although some are terrible beyond words... I'm never drinking rum again in my life.


----------



## RetroVortex

II'm quite partial to the odd cider myself.
(Just tried Bulmers Black Cherry flavour. Very nice! )

Apple or Pear. Its all good.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Victoria and Ariana are hotter!


Glad to see I'm not the only one who can't watch that show without raging hormones. All of them are hot as hell (even Tori's sister), but Liz is the one that really fires up my motor

Honestly, I think the three characters of Cat, Jade, and Tori are kind of like the Powerpuff Girls. Cat is cute and unassuming Bubbles, Tori is front-and-centre assertive Blossom, and Jade is bad ass Buttercup. And me, I'm Mojo Jojo, if you get my drift.


* *




Fitting, since my real name is Joey.




:laughing:


----------



## William I am

My new roommate just came by to sign the lease papers. After he checked out the desk and bed that the last guy left, he walked in the other room, and I realized I left a mostly used bottle of astroglide on the bathroom counter in plain sight. WHUPS.


----------



## carlaviii

William I am said:


> My new roommate just came by to sign the lease papers. After he checked out the desk and bed that the last guy left, he walked in the other room, and I realized I left a mostly used bottle of astroglide on the bathroom counter in plain sight. WHUPS.


Oh, that's just fair warning.


----------



## William I am

carlaviii said:


> Oh, that's just fair warning.



HAhahha! ... Wait.... fair warning for what?? :tongue:


----------



## Ahura Mazda

I have engaged in some very out there sexual kinks that girls have enjoyed, and love doing. It goes into some serious Dominating, and submission. I could never though found something that I could throughly engage in, and get into a bliss. I would sometimes leave a 5 hour sex session with my back bleeding, because of the deep scratches that they made. One time we were having sex, and she would use a blade, and make cuts along my back while i was on top of her, and she wanted me to the same when she was in a cowgirl position. It was excitable, but i couldn't orgasm off it. Though yesterday I found something that pushed me to full tilt.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Ahura Mazda said:


> ... Though yesterday I found something that pushed me to full tilt.


Go on...


----------



## Ahura Mazda

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Go on...


Well if you must, I had three girls with me, and we were all oiled up, and having all those bodies rubbing against you, and all those hands caressing and massaging your body, is seriously something else. found the caressing and physical touch much more fun than anything i've tried.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

You know it's time to hit the brakes and make a U-turn when you come across "dentures fall out during blowjob" as you're browsing through porn.


----------



## lordmercurio

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> You know it's time to hit the brakes and make a U-turn when you come across "dentures fall out during blowjob" as you're browsing through porn.


or use more "conventional"search words XDDDDDD


----------



## HouseOfFlux

Before I went to the gym earlier I dropped my pants, gagged myself with an orange and bounced up and down on my vibrator with it on full setting until I came, making obscene noises I just pray the neighbours didn't hear.

Sexuality makes me fucking LOL.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

lordmercurio said:


> or use more "conventional"search words XDDDDDD


Also came across a toothless Latina sucking some dick. Yikes. Gummy gummy.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

houseofflux said:


> before i went to the gym earlier i dropped my pants, gagged myself with an orange and bounced up and down on my vibrator with it on full setting until i came, making obscene noises i just pray the neighbours didn't hear.
> 
> Sexuality makes me fucking lol.


lol!


----------



## carlaviii

Met one of my FWBs for dinner last night and he told me he'd met somebody that he wants to pursue a relationship with. Which is fine. He's a free man. I like him and I want him to be happy. Sure, I was disappointed -- I've had a bit of a crush on him -- but we still ate and talked about all kinds of things and there were a few kisses at the end. It was a nice date.

However, he specifically joked/asked that when it doesn't work out, can he ask me to come over... 

Which, yes, if he needs an epic post-breakup fucking I'll be there -- but dude, don't shoot your relationship in the foot right off the bat. It reminds me far too much of myself, at that age. _I don't deserve this. It'll never work._ 

Sigh.


----------



## L

In the past week in a half I've probably logged over 50 hours of reading different things about women, kissing, sex and everything in between.


----------



## drmiller100

confessions? i've had a BJ from a lady with dentures who removed them. 

Don't knock it until you try it. It was pretty danged good.


----------



## Bricolage

I once had sex with a peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## JeNiUs

Yardiff Bey said:


> Three days and nights of nakedness and sensual/sexual fun with a girl in another city, weekend just gone.
> 
> For anyone of either sex who hasn't done this type of thing, I thoroughly recommend it! She and I will do it again in the future too - at least, until she goes back to her home overseas at the end of the year.
> 
> Take the moments that you have to touch others, enjoy them with pleasure and respect and caring, knowing that whatever happens you've done something to give and gain some special memories.



A friend I've known for almost 15 years for some reason started hooking up around 3 years ago. We used to meet up every 3 months. It's always a weekend, so we'd meet on Friday, run to the store, stock up on food/drinks/cigarettes, check-in, call house keeping, and get a ton of extra towels and sheets. 

Put the "do not disturb" sign on the door, and 60+ hours of the best workout ever  you know how it goes. I'm always about 10 lbs lighter on Monday morning. lol 

Our sexual compatibility is so high that it's raised the bar for any other person...love him dearly, but we aren't a fit for dating each other. I guess that's life ! ...haven't seen him in a year though. I should probably call him now...


----------



## William I am

Faux said:


> While I have a strange sense of awe and respect for the man willing to slosh his junk around in noodles, remind me never to eat at your restaurant.


I was only about 15... not something I've repeated. Though I've heard some people enjoy the noodles with cream sauce afterwards, not I. Not I.


----------



## Kyandigaru

He is a mind gamer at times I swear. He is pretty sneaky and unbearable with his wits. If he used his wits with sex, in his everyday life then he'd be rich and his family won't be asking him for shit. he purposely put it on me this past Sunday and decides not to see me for 6 days[ cause he knows I love sex], and give me good sex on my b-day. ...Yup! he planned that. All I can say is, Let the games begin!


----------



## Yardiff Bey

JeNiUs said:


> I should probably call him now...


Do not procrastinate.  Get yourself some of that delicious sexual fun, now!


----------



## Drewbie

Mostly Harmless said:


> What does it feel like? :laughing:


Solid, heavy, and smooth. I mean, it's stainless steel. The two heads are different sizes, one is 1" the other is 1.5", that might not seem like a huge difference but they feel very different. The 1" head is better for direct prostate or g-spot massage and the 1.5" head feels very full and because it's so heavy it sinks into you without needing much more help than aiming and a bit of lubrication, natural or otherwise. The curve makes it easy to control without a lot of effort and aims it up towards your pelvis, I wasn't the least bit surprised to read reviews and learn that gushing and squirting were common side effects of using this toy. It's also perfect for temperature play. If you don't warm it up a bit before use it can be a bit cold, but it pretty quickly matches your inner body temperature, which I like. Pulling it out after a while and feeling hot steel was a surprising turn on.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

RetroVortex said:


> (I just hope she can get here, and that I can perform to her expectations)


Do what feels good to you, and if you two have good chemistry, it will be great. You are there to have fun, so just do what you need to do to have fun. You know, with consent and all that.


----------



## Kito

I'm thankful for the development of the Kinsey Scale, because my sexuality has done a huge fucking 180 in the past month. I would've said I was a 4 or 5 before, now I'm more like a 1 or 2. 

This is the advice I'm trying to follow in the wake of this event:


----------



## Kyandigaru

I sucked him off to the point that his eyes rolled to the back of his head. the grabbed my head and started fucking my mouth. I could feel the head of his dick at the back of my throat. Normally, I would be turned off by that, but he knew I didn't like that aggression and immediately stopped. I looked up at him and he says..."what if I 'accidently' cum in your mouth?" I stopped, looked up at him and said...what if I accidently bite your penis? LMAO


----------



## RetroVortex

I have masturbated so much since I got into an online relationship. 
It just feels so much better when you have someone sexy interacting with you while you do it, (and they do it).

Its at least once a day, if not 2-3 times.
(I never knew I had it in me! XD)


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Stupid side effects of Effexor.

WAKE UP DOWN THERE DAMN IT. :angry:


----------



## Brian1

You know you're gender is in the minority when the main conversation in the art class is women talking about Bradley Cooper and Nate Ruess. When saying they like your haircut may be something more. And everyone wants to see your drawing, cause it's so good. Things like that.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

I think I just stepped into a swinger's party by accident.


I think I'm way too big for most men.


----------



## TwistedMuses

I'm horny and frigid. :crazy:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

TwistedM said:


> I'm horny and frigid. :crazy:


Would you like me to defrost you?


----------



## TwistedMuses

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Would you like me to defrost you?


I think this phrase was enough to draw me to the boiling point. :crazy:


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> I think I just stepped into a swinger's party by accident.
> 
> 
> I think I'm way too big for most men.


By accident?


----------



## Kito

Kito said:


> I'm thankful for the development of the Kinsey Scale, because my sexuality has done a huge fucking 180 in the past month. I would've said I was a 4 or 5 before, now I'm more like a 1 or 2.


Update on this situation: I think it's gone back. Or maybe it hasn't. Who knows. 

In other news, I'm now old enough to download all dating apps, but apparently too young to sign up and put my real age. I've been legal here for a year, but we've become Americanised and everything wants you to be 18+. Sucks.


----------



## William I am

GOD FUCKING DAMNIT. 

The woman I've been wanting to date since a year and a half ago just finally got ahold of me and told me she's seeing somebody. I waited out her divorce, my surgery, finals, and started things rolling back months ago, and just FAAAAAWWWWKKKKK.

She's the only person who has actually, really, honestly interested me in any real way for the last 5 years.
And I'm already starting to justify it to myself. Don't really blame myself, but I feel like if I had been more assertive/direct months ago, it might have worked better.

I guess I do have her number now, but I don't know what good it does me. She's still down to hang out and get a beer or whatever, but I don't know how I feel about that.

Oh, and the girl I've been casually seeing hasn't responded to my texts or a facebook message for a few days. Not sure if rude or not able to respond.


----------



## Kyandigaru

anal ease is suppose to be good for beginners. I'm thinking of trying that out one of these days...


----------



## Mr.Blayz

i wish everyone could have sex with eachother and be freaks without judgement


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Grabbing a girls head and thrusting is very much a turn-on for this man.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Aside from wishing to have a steady career, being healthy and independent. I aspire to be my husband's sexual tigress in the bedroom. I want to be the woman he thinks about and dreams about when he's horny. I want to be able to fulfill every fantasy that he has... and do the shit well! my vagina is already tight, but I thought about fisting once. and squirting has always been on the top of my list. and he's so...simple to please. All he wants is to wake up to a blow job.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I honestly think a bad smell in any way is the worst turn-off I can imagine. I don't care how attractive you are visually. If you smell bad, I'm repulsed.


----------



## Brian1

I think an online relationship with a girl, that was from Zoosk,might be drawing to a close....oh well life goes on.


----------



## milti

Every now and then sentence this pops into my mind and repeats itself on loop: "God, you're hot."


----------



## Alumina

When i am hugging a _hot _guy it would be such a turn-on if he smelled of a soft aftershave.


----------



## unINFalliPle

Food tastes great after sex. Music sounds great. It feels wonderful.
I just worked out at the gym and I got that same feeling. Who needs sex? XD But, really. Wonderful.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

milti said:


> Every now and then sentence this pops into my mind and repeats itself on loop: "God, you're hot."


Quit looking at my photos, would ya? :laughing:


----------



## William I am

I just had an online threesome with a girl talking about fingering my ass. When she said she switched to a toy, I actually grabbed one, and came as hard as ever. I came so hard, that I shot my own cum all over my chest, but for the record-breaker.... I hit my MUSTACHE and chin and absolutely had to go shower. 
Also, fuck unreliable vibrators.


----------



## Kito

I downloaded a certain social app for gay/bi men the other day, and I've been getting messages filled with compliments/advances from all sorts of guys left right and centre. Flattered is not the word. Some of them have turned out to be not only good looking, but genuinely nice guys too. 

It's not going to get me anywhere other than boosting my ego, though. Despite the age of consent being below 18 here (and in most places in the world besides the US) I still can't list myself as being 17. I've been told I pass for 18 or 19, but that doesn't change the fact I'm not independent enough to freely go out and meet whoever I want. Not to mention everyone thinks I need to be 18 to be fair game.

Sigh. Back to conventional (and more difficult) methods of meeting new people.


----------



## L

I hate it when you're flirting with a girl who works in Subway who's really, really, fucking really cute and she tells you she's still in high school.... 

And then you see her later on down the road and wonder if she's still in high school but you're too afraid to ask and super afraid to ask for her number...

I wonder if she's still in high school, it was like 7-ish months ago....









Dear life, 

You fucking suck.


----------



## Drewbie

William I am said:


> I just had an online threesome with a girl talking about fingering my ass. When she said she switched to a toy, I actually grabbed one, and came as hard as ever. I came so hard, that I shot my own cum all over my chest, but for the record-breaker.... I hit my MUSTACHE and chin and absolutely had to go shower.
> Also, fuck unreliable vibrators.


Did it break or did the batteries die? I clenched too hard and broke a vibrator once.  I tell myself that it was a freebie and therefore obviously inferior quality but... :blushed:


----------



## William I am

Drewbie said:


> Did it break or did the batteries die? I clenched too hard and broke a vibrator once.  I tell myself that it was a freebie and therefore obviously inferior quality but... :blushed:


Haha, I'm not sure. I didn't put new batteries in it to check, but I think the batteries died. I've definitely stopped one of the spinning types from spinning. More beads seems to be better for not seizing up when you clench... :blushed:


----------



## unINFalliPle

I was with a guy yesterday, not sex. He's really intense. I really felt like he wanted me. It was pretty amazing. He's super sweet. And I feel humbled by him, can I say that? But he was really feeling me, the moment. And I just felt really alive. He's so passionate. It amazes me. I don't really know how to get over it. XD I'm in awe here. I obviously can't wait to see him again. But, yeah, I don't know if this has ever happened to me. He's so giving and protective and it's so much more than expected and more than I can ask for. It's just hard to get over. So real. So alive. I'm going to appreciate the heck out of it. I need to work more on my side. I want to give so much as well. Our chemistry is pretty good and we've still been talking and.. woah. I thought I knew love and passion. No way Jose. I can't wait to see him again. This is amazing. 
:crazy:


----------



## perfectcircle

Kito said:


> I downloaded a certain social app for gay/bi men the other day, and I've been getting messages filled with compliments/advances from all sorts of guys left right and centre. Flattered is not the word. Some of them have turned out to be not only good looking, but genuinely nice guys too.
> 
> It's not going to get me anywhere other than boosting my ego, though. Despite the age of consent being below 18 here (and in most places in the world besides the US) I still can't list myself as being 17. I've been told I pass for 18 or 19, but that doesn't change the fact I'm not independent enough to freely go out and meet whoever I want. Not to mention everyone thinks I need to be 18 to be fair game.
> 
> Sigh. Back to conventional (and more difficult) methods of meeting new people.


So? Lie for the website profile, like you did, and then tell them your actual age via message or even in person.

I did that for a guy I met online, he literally did not care. As long as it's legal you're the same person they were attracted to. they won't think you lied to them, just the website.


----------



## Mr.Blayz

i like to be tied up and dominated in the bedroom


----------



## TwistedMuses

* *














Pull off this look and I am yours. [except the hair, I like it nice and clean].


----------



## phony

headdeskheaddeskheaddeskheaddeskheaddesk

i wish i owned a private jet.


----------



## Faux

It's one of those days where I'm just going to spend all day coming up with ways to make him blush and squirm once he's off work. 

I wish I could just go into there, grab him by the shirt, and throw him down on a desk. All protests silenced with tongue. Roll around in papers and not even give a shit. Let the boss watch.


----------



## Napoleptic

Most of the time I don't think about the age difference between the manflesh and me as we're both old enough for it not to matter. Then every now and then I realize some odd fact about it and it creeps me out.

For instance, I've babysat people who were born before he was...


----------



## L

TwistedM said:


> I believe that the most pleasant intimate moments can be achieved by using certain musin the background. As for me - some Apocalyptica.


----------



## Kyandigaru

we gave each other the best oral we ever did! he keeps this up, I wont need his dick.


----------



## Bricolage

Kyandigaru said:


> we gave each other the best oral we ever did! he keeps this up, I wont need his dick.


He might need your snatch, though. :shocked:


----------



## Kyandigaru

unctuousbutler said:


> He might need your snatch, though. :shocked:


 as long as his tongue still works well!


----------



## Residual Deviance

Residual Deviance said:


> D'aww I wish I was Bi.
> (I'm not though. I mean I appreciate the aesthetics of a good lookin' man, but I'm just not into dicks that aren't my own! XD (Plus you know I find females sexy. De bewbies and curves and all that!  ))
> 
> EDIT: Maybe thats why some of you ladies out there want to shower with each other eh? ;D
> 
> EDIT 2: Hold on. Wait.
> 
> *strains imagination*
> ...
> -_-
> 
> Nope. Not feeling it.
> 
> I guess I'm just a weird-ass straight guy softie! XD





Residual Deviance said:


> Alright, let's head back to your room then.
> 
> -to openly gay man who'd shown interest in me earlier


I'm just saying. You never know.


----------



## William I am

Alumina said:


> What is worse when the ole' "positive first impression" thing hits you. You want to start conversation with someone you don't know & curiosity is killing you.


Sounds stupid, but a simple "hi" is often enough. Some people definitely want to talk to you, but are in the same boat. All they (we) want is an invitation.


----------



## William I am

Today, I came home with 3 viagra tablets. These things are huge! My latest testosterone score is up to 650-ish, but my erections keep wandering off before I finish.


Also, I just saw an ad for "Finish" a product for dishwashers, and it reminded me of a Bob and Tom "easy off" sketch. The ad said something about "exploding" I think. Heh. I wonder if people consider whether or not their product is super easy to take as a sexual thing when they design it. 


On a completely unrelated note, I wore my beemo (adventure time) shirt for the first time ever. The 5th person to compliment it was a quirkily cute girl who works at the grocery store down the street. I can't tell how old she is. For that matter, I can't tell the difference between 18 and 21 anymore. Anybody younger than 24 looks almost like a kid to me anymore >.< But that cashier was still cute. If I didn't think it likely that she was in high school, I might have asked her out.


----------



## William I am

THIS just popped up as an ad on a shady website...
Dinner With Mariah

It's like the real life version of the South Park parody of food network being a sex thing.


----------



## Kyandigaru

for our one year anniversary, I want to have something romantic with a beautiful scenery overlooking the Chicago skylines. I'm hopping we can afford something over 120 for 1-2 nights. I really want to see what's its like to be with him for more than just 6hrs. I want there to be a build up to a romantic first night of solitude. No sex within the first three hours of checking into the room. we will roam the city, do some shopping and sightseeing downtown and meet new people. Then once 9pm hits we drink a couple of drinks, laugh, be stupid and make lustful eye contact over dinner. on our way back to the hotel, we play grab ass entering the hotel. Turn the key in the lock and make a quick break to the bathroom. After 10mins of the disappearing act, I come out in a sex lingerie and see him with a rock hard dick ready for my tongue and pussy.... Now I just have to find the hotel with the right atmosphere, bars, décor and price.


----------



## RetroVortex

Residual Deviance said:


> I'm just saying. You never know.


Well yeah, I don't rule out the possibility my sexual preferences could change at some point. 
But it seems unlikely in the foreseeable future, and definitely not so in the present.

(I get sparks with women all the time. I've been friends with gay and camp guys in the past and not had any kind of spark at all, so it looks like I'm straight, but just unable to initiate interpersonal contact with women. (There is some kind of block there that stops me showing sexual and romantic interest. I always just seem to bottle it up irl. But my mind, on the internet and on paper is free flowing and honest) That would also rule out being Asexual too, though my sex drive fluctuates between being barely existant for long stretches and absolutely horny as fuck for like a week or two! XD (But of course, if I was in a relationship that would likely change. Though at the moment its the relationship dynamic, the romance the companionship that interests me more than the sex part. (Though the idea of practicing sex and learning and experimenting DOES have its own appeal! ;D (and for some reason I find bisexual people to be quite interesting souls. To have that sexual and romantic flexibility says alot about their character. (They tend to be pretty quirky anyway! ) I definitely don't think I would mind if say I was in a long-term relationship with a bisexual woman and she needed a feminine desire physically. If she wanted another woman for say a threesome for fun, I'd be nervous, but I think I'd consider it as long as I could take part and feel involved in some way(women + women sex sounds kind of fuckin' hot with all the toys and oral 'n stuff (and man+man sex... kind of icky to me at this time))))


----------



## unINFalliPle

I feel like this guy has had a pull on me. I found myself wanting to touch him, in a flirty way. I look at my body language and my knees are directed right to him. I notice, I think, obvious much. XD Not that he has a problem with it. I want to explore this more with him. Last time, I wouldn't be surprised if it was heading towards sex. I'm a little freaked out. Actually, we both seemed to be enjoying what was going on and we had our clothes on and we weren't caring about the others' parts. Ahem. So, imagine, if there was more.. I don't get to see him as much as I want to. I want to be all over him when I see him. But, I've also made fun of this kind of thing. Pet names, hand holding, corniness. But, I'm not minding it from him. Agh. What is going on.. My guard is down. I want you. You want me. Scary. Beautiful. I hope it continues smoothly. Actually neither of us are smooth but we want each other. $#%&#%


----------



## Kito

Etherea said:


> Hahaha. I would never give a blumpkin, that would be terrible. However, I've always liked the idea of giving my partner a blow job while he's driving, talking to someone on the phone, or most recently, while engaging in a debate with idiots online  I'm sure the last would add fuel to the fire of his flaming


An erotic novel I read once had one of the main characters go down on his boyfriend while he was driving. Now it's definitely one of my fantasies. The thought of them fighting against the urge to give in to you is pretty hot.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Today my friend sincerely freaked out when I grasped her by the waist from behind in a dirty way...:crazy:
Or when I slapped her bum, or when pretended to neaten her top and touched her boobs accidentaly. In a friendly manner I mean. :crazy:


----------



## RetroVortex

TwistedM said:


> Today my friend sincerely freaked out when I grasped her by the waist from behind in a dirty way...:crazy:
> Or when I slapped her bum, or when pretended to neaten her top and touched her boobs accidentaly. In a friendly manner I mean. :crazy:


You remind me of my best friend, though he's much less subtle when he gropes me! XD
(He knows I can't help but freak out when he does it, so he does it to freak me out. If he wasn't such a good friend I'd get real assy about it. But I know its in jest)


----------



## TwistedMuses

RetroVortex said:


> You remind me of my best friend, though he's much less subtle when he gropes me! XD
> (He knows I can't help but freak out when he does it, so he does it to freak me out. If he wasn't such a good friend I'd get real assy about it. But I know its in jest)


Same goes for me... Ehm, I am a bit more subtle with my touches. I'd get slapped If we weren't close friends.:crazy:


----------



## RetroVortex

TwistedM said:


> Same goes for me... Ehm, I am a bit more subtle with my touches. I'd get slapped If we weren't close friends.:crazy:


He just too good at it. 
I mean when I've tried doing it back to him, he's just like "ooh! Wanna go eh? ;D" and starts groping me more. 

(I guess I just have to take it like a bitch! XD)


----------



## TwistedMuses

RetroVortex said:


> He just too good at it.
> I mean when I've tried doing it back to him, he's just like "ooh! Wanna go eh? ;D" and starts groping me more.
> 
> (I guess I just have to take it like a bitch! XD)


Oh you, patient people...  Similar goes for us... 
Like, laying on the grass today, chilling while other two friends were busy. We tickled each other in funny places with grass stalks. :laughing: Gotta love people like this who play along


----------



## RetroVortex

TwistedM said:


> Oh you, patient people...  Similar goes for us...
> Like, laying on the grass today, chilling while other two friends were busy. We tickled each other in funny places with grass stalks. :laughing: Gotta love people like this who play along


I think there is little point being so serious around people you love and trust. 
(Just takes away from all the fun right? :kitteh


----------



## mushr00m

I gotta bit of a crush of someone here :blushed:


----------



## L

mushr00m said:


> I gotta bit of a crush of someone here :blushed:


Oh god not AGAIN!















:tongue:


----------



## HouseOfFlux

*sits and watches repeatedly*


----------



## poisonpinkpony

^ I wasn't prepared for that when I opened this thread, I need to calm down a bit. Oh my.

I think I'm bisexual. I had a bit of a latency state with my sexuality, supposedly because of depression, but now my sexuality is coming back and it's just girls girls girls all the time. What can I say, I like thick thighs, boobs and stretch marks and lipstick. Now I just need to find someone to test my sexual hypothesis to...


----------



## HouseOfFlux

poisonpinkpony said:


> ^ I wasn't prepared for that when I opened this thread, I need to calm down a bit. Oh my.
> 
> I think I'm bisexual. I had a bit of a latency state with my sexuality, supposedly because of depression, but now my sexuality is coming back and it's just girls girls girls all the time. What can I say, I like thick thighs, boobs and stretch marks and lipstick. Now I just need to find someone to test my sexual hypothesis to...


I'm game.


----------



## drmiller100

poisonpinkpony said:


> ^ I wasn't prepared for that when I opened this thread, I need to calm down a bit. Oh my.
> 
> I think I'm bisexual. I had a bit of a latency state with my sexuality, supposedly because of depression, but now my sexuality is coming back and it's just girls girls girls all the time. What can I say, I like thick thighs, boobs and stretch marks and lipstick. Now I just need to find someone to test my sexual hypothesis to...


a new confession for me.

I'd like to watch.


----------



## William I am

Penguin said:


> this is the lonliest and the longest ive gone without sexual contact or any kind of romantic contact with anyone in 15 years. #epicslump
> 
> probly has something to do with the fact that I decided to live with my parents for 3 months to get my shit in order. I've saved thousands literally but its been hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


I suggest "their place" or hotels, if all else fails. 15 years? Seems like your parents would be old enough to turn off their hearing aids/disregard any bed thumping they hear through the walls.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

TwistedM said:


> I haven't had any intimate things with anyone since the 2nd of April and I think my menstrual cramps have disappeared. I think they were caused by my ex, since he didn't know at all how to treat me intimately... :mellow:


I wonder what a sparkly, bedazzley dick would do to someone's insides.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I wonder what a sparkly, bedazzley dick would do to someone's insides.


Well, it would be 85038501 times more gentle than my ex's INTJ dry freezed sausage, haha.


----------



## HouseOfFlux

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I wonder what a *sparkly, bedazzley* dick would do to someone's insides.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

TwistedM said:


> Well, it would be 85038501 times more gentle than my ex's INTJ dry freezed sausage, haha.












Yum.


----------



## L

William I am said:


> You have got to find some kind of an outlet. Maybe some way of investing in yourself, learning new skills, finding people outside your town to do things with... something.


I have been using my summer to work on a blog as well as learning Spanish... 

I even started talking to someone a few days ago which has helped ease the boredom.

But what's so bad is that I just lost internet at my house last Saturday and I am reduced to going to another person's house to get online... hopefully it will be fixed tomorrow...

On the plus side, I was going through my internet'less laptop a few days ago and came across a folder with lots of information that I haven't read yet that I copied and pasted from a website a few months ago 

And I've had the house to myself for almost an entire week! This last week hasn't been so bad... except Saturday night... oh god... that was a bad day. 

AND TODAY IT FINALLY STOPPED RAINING SO I CAN GO OUTSIDE OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for the sun!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm like a plant, I need the sun. Not so much for food but for mental health all of the same lmao. 

But... it is unlikely that I will find anyone nearby to do anything with. I'm shit out of luck on that one.


----------



## RetroVortex

I had a sexual fantasy about a woman just dominating me while I was masturbating.
It felt so good... :blushed:

(I think I got a Mark Antony thing going on right now. Carry on Cleo. Carry on... X) )


----------



## TwistedMuses

I can say I am pretty much getting horny at nighttime again, after a long time of unhorniness
Libido, how about NO? :mellow:


----------



## RetroVortex

TwistedM said:


> I can say I am pretty much getting horny at nighttime again.
> Libido, how about NO? :mellow:


How about you just go with it? 
It'll certainly help you sleep after! 

(Used to use masturbation as a sleeping aid! XD)


----------



## TwistedMuses

RetroVortex said:


> How about you just go with it?
> It'll certainly help you sleep after!
> 
> (Used to use masturbation as a sleeping aid! XD)


I think I will skip, since I can only do such things while thinking of my beloved one, and since I do not have one, I'd fall in love with the person I am masturbating to. 
So maybe no? :laughing:
I have to take a break after 5 years without a break from a relationship.


----------



## RetroVortex

TwistedM said:


> I think I will skip, since I can only do such things while thinking of my beloved one, and since I do not have one, I'd fall in love with the person I am masturbating to.
> So maybe no? :laughing:
> I have to take a break after 5 years without a break from a relationship.


heh. Fair enough.
(I just make up my own fantasies. (They'd never betray me! Well... apart from that one time when they did. (I probably shouldn't have watched Julius Caesar so late... XD)))


----------



## TwistedMuses

RetroVortex said:


> heh. Fair enough.
> (I just make up my own fantasies. (They'd never betray me! Well... apart from that one time when they did. (I probably shouldn't have watched Julius Caesar so late... XD)))


Or to think of, I could use some fictional people for that. 
*goes to a corner to hide and be ashamed of herself*


----------



## RetroVortex

TwistedM said:


> Or to think of, I could use some fictional people for that.
> *goes to a corner to hide and be ashamed of herself*


*thumbsup* :wink:


----------



## poisonpinkpony

drmiller100 said:


> a new confession for me.
> 
> I'd like to watch.


I highly doubt anyone would like to see me get nakers. I'm not even in my ideal weight yet.

I want to have a crush. Where do you even find those things?


----------



## DarkHurt

masturbations as a sleeping aid does help. Ok! so, as for some more SEXUAL CONFESSIONS inspired by recent topics you guys have been discussing. #1, I have def masturbated to help me fall asleep (that usually happens when my wife is pissed at me or I am pissed at her) #2, I like watching people having sex and I like when people watch me and I like to watch myself having sex in the mirror (this is very hot bc you get views of your partner that you cant usually see). #3, I want to fuck my sister-in-law. --------- c'mon people cough up the confessions. I know I have more and I'm cool with sharing I just cant think of them, I need to hear some more from you guys for more inspiration.


----------



## William I am

You are NOT the only one who wants to fuck your sister in law. Even if mine is going on 15 years older than me, daaaaamn.


----------



## DarkHurt

William I am said:


> You are NOT the only one who wants to fuck your sister in law. Even if mine is going on 15 years older than me, daaaaamn.


Ha, I didn't think I was.... happens to be that I want to fuck three of my sisters-in-law. 2 of which are about 10 years older than me. and I'm usually not so into older women.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I've long given up on the prospect of ever having sex. It's just not in the cards.


----------



## RetroVortex

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I've long given up on the prospect of ever having sex. It's just not in the cards.


I was thinking about shaving my hair off and becoming a monk! XD


----------



## TwistedMuses

Being single is okay, baba~y~
I am a concrete wall which is immobile and cold, haha. 
Having no intimate contact is okay for me, but I just miss the massaging...


----------



## L

TwistedM said:


> the massaging...


I'll totally trade you massages.

*actually means massages and not anything perverted*


----------



## RetroVortex

TwistedM said:


> Being single is okay, baba~y~
> I am a concrete wall which is immobile and cold, haha.
> Having no intimate contact is okay for me, but I just miss the massaging...


I was thinking about going to a masseuse

(To get a massage silly because I've never had one! )


----------



## L

RetroVortex said:


> I was thinking about going to a masseuse
> 
> (To get a massage silly because I've never had one! )


Highly recommended! I've had one good one in my entire life and... it's like a need now. I've been thinking about going to a masseuse as well but I'm on a budget :sad:


----------



## TwistedMuses

L said:


> Highly recommended! I've had one good one in my entire life and... it's like a need now. I've been thinking about going to a masseuse as well but I'm on a budget :sad:


Well, I do good massages~ I would do you a one :kitteh:


----------



## CaptSwan

Lately, it's become very difficult for me to control my "urges". I used to see a woman and just see a woman; but, recently, whenever I see a woman I see attractive, I just want to rip her clothes off and have my way with her. I just grin in delight at the picture of that.

Maybe lack of intimacy is finally affecting me, after a lifetime lacking it...


----------



## DarkHurt

CaptSwan said:


> Lately, it's become very difficult for me to control my "urges". I used to see a woman and just see a woman; but, recently, whenever I see a woman I see attractive, I just want to rip her clothes off and have my way with her. I just grin in delight at the picture of that.
> 
> Maybe lack of intimacy is finally affecting me, after a lifetime lacking it...


Advice: Don't watch porn.


----------



## CaptSwan

DarkHurt said:


> Advice: Don't watch porn.


Thanks for the advice. I've quit it for a few weeks now; but, still, things are tough (no pun intended).


----------



## DarkHurt

We should change the name of this thread to THE SEXLESS


----------



## L

TwistedM said:


> Well, I do good massages~ I would do you a one :kitteh:


0.0

Where dost thou reside??


----------



## TwistedMuses

L said:


> 0.0
> 
> Where dost thou reside??


On the eastern coast of Ireland, unfortunately, sweetie. :tongue:



DarkHurt said:


> We should change the name of this thread to THE SEXLESS


And LOVELESS.


----------



## L

TwistedM said:


> On the eastern coast of Ireland


Come to think of it, I do remember you saying you were planning on moving, or had just recently (during timeline of conversation) moved. Gratz on the safe trip :happy:


> unfortunately, sweetie. :tongue:


----------



## L

The girl I started talking through facebook: woke up one morning and thought "Meh, got nothing to lose since I probably won't ever see her again, let's message her through facebook and see what happens". Since I have no way of actually asking her out in real time and I thought that the back and forth conversation was starting to encounter it's natural end I decided once again "Fuck it, let's ask her out. She'll probably say no but then again, got nothing to lose".

At the least our conversation helped satiate my boredom while the internet was down. 

And now I have the internet back, it's a win-lose but I'll take it!

Oh Google... you complete me *hugs*


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I just signed up for a psychology course on sexual behaviour this upcoming fall semester. roud:


----------



## DarkHurt

TwistedM said:


> On the eastern coast of Ireland, unfortunately, sweetie. :tongue:
> 
> And LOVELESS.


Well we could all give each other love.

"Had a friend, she once told me, 'You got love, you ain't lonely,'"


----------



## Kyandigaru

we haven't had sex in almost a week and been communicating over the phone. I've seen him at his job and stopped by and man was he sexy to me. I was excited to see him as well as wanting to fuck him. one day later we chat on the phone and immediately have phone sex. I sent him a pic of my breasts he send a pic of his dick and we both were so horny. tell each other our nastiest fantasies. He told me, "im coming over there 2marrow". I knew he was craving it just as much as I was. 5:00 hits the clock and i'm awaiting his arrival. 

as he exits the car, he throws his body on me, tired from work and finally gets to touch me [the way he wants to]. I give him a slow, easy kiss and lead him to my bedroom. As the door closed behind him, he grabs me from behind and holds me tight. 'I miss you a lot." I rub his hands. He slaps my ass and slowly touch my pussy through my tights. "take that fucken shirt off!" he gives me orders... practically rips my pants off and rubs my clit. he fingers me, the faster he goes the more soaked his hand becomes with my juices. he eats me as if it were his last supper and I moan with pleasure. 

he inserts his thick dick and we both moan together. sucking on my nipples, kissing my stomach, holding my hands down as he thrusts away. after 30mins, he flips me over for doggystyle...While playing with my ass cheeks, "Its talking to me". he enters my pussy for a good pounding and cums inside. a few more thrusts and he pulls it out..and bites my ass cheek... we continue to cuddle. we engage in more talking and gets down on his knees and kisses my feet. Think I just met my husband


----------



## William I am

Pfshhhh, porn can be great. Or terrible. But not all of it is anything in particular. Just have to be a voice of dissent when I see something ridiculous. Porn has its place, it's not poison. 

And yeah, the one sister in law I have is 10+ years older than I am.


----------



## NnaLundgren

Could ENFP and INFJ be the wildest couple in bed? I mean, me and all ENFP´s I´ve talked to seem to have the most fucked up sex by far in comparisson to really everyone else. It seems that ENFP´s can´t really settle because of our curiosity and creativity to keep on experience more and eventually experience really fucked up things XD 
I´ve had sex with two ENFJ´s and let´s say that we´re pretty amazing in bed together but for what I´ve read earlier on this forum I think INFJ´s could be pretty darn good matchup aswell. Sadly I haven´t got a chance but I´m sure the matchup got great potential sexually.


----------



## TwistedMuses

L said:


> Come to think of it, I do remember you saying you were planning on moving, or had just recently (during timeline of conversation) moved. Gratz on the safe trip :happy:


Well, maybe in the future, huh? roud:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Part of me thinks that, in a different time and place, I'd probably be very sexually desirable.

Or maybe I'm just deluding myself.


* *




Is the word 'delusion' or 'delude' in any way connected to the word 'deluge'? Hmm.


----------



## RetroVortex

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Part of me thinks that, in a different time and place, I'd probably be very sexually desirable.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just deluding myself.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the word 'delusion' or 'delude' in any way connected to the word 'deluge'? Hmm.


Mr. Melancholy I bet you're far more desirable than you give yourself credit for!
(You're certainly popular here! ;D )


----------



## DarkHurt

Kyandigaru said:


> we haven't had sex in almost a week and been communicating over the phone. I've seen him at his job and stopped by and man was he sexy to me. I was excited to see him as well as wanting to fuck him. one day later we chat on the phone and immediately have phone sex. I sent him a pic of my breasts he send a pic of his dick and we both were so horny. tell each other our nastiest fantasies. He told me, "im coming over there 2marrow". I knew he was craving it just as much as I was. 5:00 hits the clock and i'm awaiting his arrival.
> 
> as he exits the car, he throws his body on me, tired from work and finally gets to touch me [the way he wants to]. I give him a slow, easy kiss and lead him to my bedroom. As the door closed behind him, he grabs me from behind and holds me tight. 'I miss you a lot." I rub his hands. He slaps my ass and slowly touch my pussy through my tights. "take that fucken shirt off!" he gives me orders... practically rips my pants off and rubs my clit. he fingers me, the faster he goes the more soaked his hand becomes with my juices. he eats me as if it were his last supper and I moan with pleasure.
> 
> he inserts his thick dick and we both moan together. sucking on my nipples, kissing my stomach, holding my hands down as he thrusts away. after 30mins, he flips me over for doggystyle...While playing with my ass cheeks, "Its talking to me". he enters my pussy for a good pounding and cums inside. a few more thrusts and he pulls it out..and bites my ass cheek... we continue to cuddle. we engage in more talking and gets down on his knees and kisses my feet. Think I just met my husband


That's all it take for your hand in marriage?! A good doggy style pounding?!


----------



## carlaviii

DarkHurt said:


> That's all it take for your hand in marriage?! A good doggy style pounding?!


No, it's doing all that and then kissing her feet. Got to be able to dish out the dominance _and_ the submission, ideally.


----------



## Kyandigaru

DarkHurt said:


> That's all it take for your hand in marriage?! A good doggy style pounding?!


ignorant.


----------



## Kyandigaru

carlaviii said:


> No, it's doing all that and then kissing her feet. Got to be able to dish out the dominance _and_ the submission, ideally.


Thank you friend. I was going to explain but I didn't know if this was just another internet troll. *shrugs*


----------



## The Shaktus

-I swear, if I wasn't so goddamn shy or so in my own fucking head, I'd turn some of these women into quivering piles of euphoric, orgasmic goo.

-I wish a women called me sexy or attractive or something like that. I just want to feel like someone thought I was physically attractive for once. And actually mean it. It happened a few times, but they were just messing with the quiet kid to get a reaction out of him.


----------



## DarkHurt

Kyandigaru said:


> Thank you friend. I was going to explain but I didn't know if this was just another internet troll. *shrugs*


I'm just teasing you... You put up a nice post. Not much of a confession though but very hot illustration.


----------



## Kyandigaru

DarkHurt said:


> I'm just teasing you... You put up a nice post. Not much of a confession though but very hot illustration.


oh...okay. Didn't know for sure there are a lot of trolls on here so I just thought you were one. my apologies.


----------



## hulia

There's a very adorable nonbinary/agender person whom I see on campus often, and they/hir is in my French lecture, and I often find myself so drawn to them. I've people watched lately, and have drawn this person multiple times because they're so aesthetically pleasing yet so soft on the eyes, and I'm drawn to how attractive this person is. 

It's getting to a point where I'm having fantasies about hir every time I notice hir, and I could imagine I'm not the first to experience those urges. Charismatic and stunning, not to mention how breaking gender binary kinda turns me on. Androgyny has always been one of my biggest attractions, and this person is doing is so fucking well and I just want to fuck them.


----------



## devoid

I just rejected fairly good sex on the basis of moral wrongness... What is happening to me?


----------



## RetroVortex

devoid said:


> I just rejected fairly good sex on the basis of moral wrongness... What is happening to me?


You're becoming a Maaaaannn!!! XD


----------



## DarkHurt

devoid said:


> I just rejected fairly good sex on the basis of moral wrongness... What is happening to me?


What makes it morally wrong? Maybe there's nothing actually happening to you.


----------



## Cossack

I constantly masturbate while fantasizing about fucking my blood-related aunt. She's so hot. But it's so wrong...


----------



## DarkHurt

Kyandigaru said:


> oh...okay. Didn't know for sure there are a lot of trolls on here so I just thought you were one. my apologies.


We're cool. I forgive you 
My bad actually, I should have been more sensitive or clearer in my response. 

(Doggy style- my fav position  

You Go Girl!


----------



## devoid

RetroVortex said:


> You're becoming a Maaaaannn!!! XD


Well that certainly wasn't the plan.



DarkHurt said:


> What makes it morally wrong? Maybe there's nothing actually happening to you.


I could spend hours explaining it, but basically, because I want to better love God. I want a relationship based in love and friendship, not pointless animalistic desires.


----------



## Kyandigaru

DarkHurt said:


> We're cool. I forgive you
> My bad actually, I should have been more sensitive or clearer in my response.
> 
> (Doggy style- my fav position
> 
> *You Go Girl*!


i thought only women and gay men say that LMAO


----------



## DarkHurt

Kyandigaru said:


> i thought only women and gay men say that LMAO


Haha! And gentlemen. At least I try to be sometimes.


----------



## Penguin

devoid said:


> This is so embarrassing, but I just realized I don't know how to talk to girls. I'm so damn comfortable with hanging out with men, setting up dates, treading the fine line of friend-dates, awkward age gaps, etc. and when a woman asks me if I feel like hanging out some night I'm like "deerp, what if she thinks I'm lame?"


maaaaaan you just gotta roll with it, I've basically decided to be myself and if they don't like it well I'm seriously ok with that.


----------



## William I am

I'm mentally horny, but I've had no libido the last few days. Weird. Maybe that Indian grey-market bunch of pills I bought isn't legit. Or maybe it's just the sinus infection talking.

I do know for sure that I've been ogling beautiful buns left and right for days and thinking about sinking my teeth (gently) into one ASAP. 



I have an informal friend with benefits, I think, but I just met this AMAZING girl the other day. I'm tempted to try to sleep with the fwb one more time before dating this new girl, but I don't know how that will affect my psyche. Hm. Go figure.


----------



## Cappuccino

DarkHurt said:


> So hang on a sec, you like the idea of possibly having a baby better? I'm confused... My daughter was the best mistake I ever made but still.
> (Delicious girl. I love her to death. Uh, I can't take it! I could eat her face!)


Well honestly, it wasn't planned so neither of us were thinking we'd have sex until we were married. Oops, haha. But yeah, we both want kids. I'm good with what he wants and he wants a number of kids and doesn't want to use protection. I think protection can be a good thing but we didn't plan anything.. and it as both of our first time.


----------



## Master Mind

Cappuccino said:


> drummaster350 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys use protection? 3 hours is a long time for a guy. We're usually spent after a few ejaculations.
> 
> 
> 
> The entire three hours wasn't spend with his dick in me.. haha. that was a total of three times. I was counting all of it, the entire thing
Click to expand...

Many people perceive of sex as solely consisting of penis in vagina.


----------



## DarkHurt

William I am said:


> I'm mentally horny, but I've had no libido the last few days. Weird. Maybe that Indian grey-market bunch of pills I bought isn't legit. Or maybe it's just the sinus infection talking.
> 
> I do know for sure that I've been ogling beautiful buns left and right for days and thinking about sinking my teeth (gently) into one ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an informal friend with benefits, I think, but I just met this AMAZING girl the other day. I'm tempted to try to sleep with the fwb one more time before dating this new girl, but I don't know how that will affect my psyche. Hm. Go figure.


Go for the new chick and bang the fwb on the side!!!!! Go man go!!!


----------



## Kyandigaru

Nothing like a quickie and drinking jasmine tea right after....


----------



## William I am

DarkHurt said:


> Go for the new chick and bang the fwb on the side!!!!! Go man go!!!


Nah... I don't really want to. That's just not me. I was really only with the fwb for the sex. Not a healthy thing to continue, and I am head over heels for this girl. Every time I think about her, I get a dopey grin on my face and I stop paying attention to what I'm doing.


----------



## sriracha

In the past 24 hours, I've had 4 mind-shattering clitoral orgasms.:crazy:


Yep, I just had to put it out somewhere. :tongue:


----------



## knittigan

Being kissed on the back of my neck along my hairline legitimately feels better than an orgasm.


----------



## Accidie

This guy I was seeing was house-sitting for some family friends who were out-of-town. So, if you live in Florida, there's a slight chance I've had sex in your bed. Just thought you should know.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Why the hell do chicks go for dumbasses and losers?


----------



## Vaka

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Why the hell do chicks go for dumbasses and losers?


When less conventional people find ones to love them, they're usually very, very closely cherished, so you at least have that


----------



## drummaster350

Cappuccino said:


> Well honestly, it wasn't planned so neither of us were thinking we'd have sex until we were married. Oops, haha. But yeah, we both want kids. I'm good with what he wants and he wants a number of kids and doesn't want to use protection. I think protection can be a good thing but we didn't plan anything.. and it as both of our first time.


So are you afraid you're pregnant?


----------



## Rinori

So recently I came across an amateur sex video only to realize the girl in the video is my ex. And judging by the hair cut and the condition of the room that happened either while we were together or shortly after we broke up. Which really devastated me at first and I had no idea why. I kept telling myself we are not together so why are you making a big deal over this but I couldnt stop freaking out over it. I almost confronted her about this but after 2 days to cool out I just left it and pretend I never saw anything. Though the thought that she cheated on me still crosses my mind sometimes. I guess its just one of those things I have to put in the vault never to remember again.


----------



## Murky Muse

So I struggled with my sexuality for a long time. Well, the lack of it. I've always been attracted to men, but at the same time sex didn't appeal to me all that much. 

But now I'm in a LDR and have never been so sexually frustrated in my life.


----------



## Kyandigaru

"angry sex" ....ends up being funny when you're having sex with a frustrated nerd.


----------



## William I am

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Why the hell do chicks go for dumbasses and losers?


Misperceptions mostly. Or maybe conditioning. Or maybe they're not actually dumbasses or losers.


----------



## Penguin

William I am said:


> Misperceptions mostly. Or maybe conditioning. Or maybe they're not actually dumbasses or losers.


more like they have game instead of being good at life.


----------



## Cappuccino

drummaster350 said:


> So are you afraid you're pregnant?


 Nah.. girls can only get pregnant really one week of the month. And I knew I was going to start my period that night (I'm sure you wanted to know that  haha) making it nearly impossible, so I didn't even worry about it. The second time was the week after my next period also making it VERY unlikely.. but I told him if he ever asks to meet during or even close to that time, I won't even come to see him, just in case Haha


----------



## L

Cappuccino said:


> Nah.. girls can only get pregnant really one week of the month. And I knew I was going to start my period that night (I'm sure you wanted to know that  haha) making it nearly impossible, so I didn't even worry about it. The second time was the week after my next period also making it VERY unlikely.. but I told him if he ever asks to meet during or even close to that time, I won't even come to see him, just in case Haha


Can a Woman Become Pregnant During Her Period?

I had to look it up lol. 

Under the best conditions sperm can survive for up to five days inside of a woman!!!:shocked:

EDIT: two more sources:
http://www.justmommies.com/articles/pregnant-during-your-period.shtml
http://www.askmen.com/dating/love_tip_250/291_love_tip.html


----------



## Bricolage

Accidie said:


> This. Yes, a thousand times, yes.
> 
> I refuse to be with a man who won't kiss me after I've had his penis/cum in my mouth.


I would afterwards but I can be a headcase. If you kiss him after he goes down on you, when that vaginal slime is dripping from his lips, I guess the expectation of reciprocity isn't unreasonable.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

unctuousbutler said:


> Jesus?


No, some mechanical engineer with glasses.


----------



## RetroVortex

People really have an issue tasting their own product? 
I don't! :laughing:


----------



## LouisetheSane

I had an intense sex dream last night about my next door neighbour who is about 30 yrs older than me


----------



## Sebastian Dangerfield

I had an inescapable dream that lasted the entire duration of my slumber. Unfortunately,(in my dream), I was sharing a communal sleeping area with 30-40 militant lesbians. There was nothing overtly sexual about the dream per se but it did make for a difficult nights sleep. They all had mullets. Why couldn't they be lipstick lesbians?


----------



## Master Mind

unctuousbutler said:


> I would afterwards but I can be a headcase. If you kiss him after he goes down on you, when that vaginal slime is dripping from his lips, I guess the expectation of reciprocity isn't unreasonable.


Vaginal "slime"?


----------



## Bricolage

Master Mind said:


> Vaginal "slime"?


That's not the medical term? :tongue:


----------



## William I am

Master Mind said:


> Vaginal "slime"?


All I have to say to that is "yum."


----------



## SA1988

Heh... deleted because 'sudden feeling of shame'.

For those who read it... meh!


----------



## carlaviii

It's not often that I have a genuinely new experience: reading a poem that was posted publicly, without comment, and knowing _it's about me_. 

... that was a punch in the gut. A very flattering punch in the gut. Wait, is there such a thing? 

(No, I won't link. He put his name on it.)


----------



## Penguin

carlaviii said:


> It's not often that I have a genuinely new experience: reading a poem that was posted publicly, without comment, and knowing _it's about me_.
> 
> ... that was a punch in the gut. A very flattering punch in the gut. Wait, is there such a thing?
> 
> (No, I won't link. He put his name on it.)


yeah go put a picture of yourself on beautiful people .com and get a bunch of other good looking people voting on whether youre ugly or not and get 70% of women think you're beautiful 15% think you're pretty good and 15% think you're fkin ugly


----------



## Antipode

It sucks being a 21 year old male who genuinely wants an actual relationship, but can't find anyone who lights that "spark." Everyone just seems...off.

Which makes me thinks: perhaps it's me who's off. -_-


----------



## carlaviii

Penguin said:


> yeah go put a picture of yourself on beautiful people .com and get a bunch of other good looking people voting on whether youre ugly or not and get 70% of women think you're beautiful 15% think you're pretty good and 15% think you're fkin ugly


Yeah, never mind that 85% of people obviously like penguins, it's always the 15% that you remember...


----------



## Penguin

Antipode said:


> It sucks being a 21 year old male who genuinely wants an actual relationship, but can't find anyone who lights that "spark." Everyone just seems...off.
> 
> Which makes me thinks: perhaps it's me who's off. -_-


ditto bro...ditto.


----------



## phony

Yesterday I spent an hour googling "how to give blowjobs". I have no experienced with dicks so it feels like I'm studying for a test because of all the research I do. That's ok though, I'm asian 

p.s. Did you know some people are allergic to semen? Even guys. wtf right. Also you can be born with herpes. Yeah, think about that the next time you want to fuck a virgin because you think they're clean, you psycho. Also some people are allergic to lube. Yeah, also you can get pregnant while you're already pregnant (blahblah yes it's unlikely but LIFE IS UNLIKELY BUD).


----------



## William I am

Antipode said:


> It sucks being a 21 year old male who genuinely wants an actual relationship, but can't find anyone who lights that "spark." Everyone just seems...off.
> 
> Which makes me thinks: perhaps it's me who's off. -_-


 Well, I've only met 2 people in the last 5 years who lit the spark in me (and it was 1 in 5 years until a few weeks ago). There have been other people who interested me, but not like that. Being an INFJ and looking for a female (I assume, perhaps incorrectly) ENTP would not be easy simply due to the rarity of both of your personality types combined with genders. I'm a male ENTP, and I don't know the last time I actually met an INFJ (but I suspect it was the one from recently).
Stick to your guns, do what you need to to take care of yourself, and be ready to jump ship when the right one comes along if necessary.


----------



## Antipode

William I am said:


> Well, I've only met 2 people in the last 5 years who lit the spark in me (and it was 1 in 5 years until a few weeks ago). There have been other people who interested me, but not like that. Being and INFJ and looking for a female (I assume, perhaps incorrectly) ENTP would not be easy simply due to the rarity of both of your personality types combined with genders. I'm a male ENTP, and I don't know the last time I actually met an INFJ (but I suspect it was the one from recently).
> Stick to your guns, do what you need to to take care of yourself, and be ready to jump ship when the right one comes along if necessary.


Yeah--after you experience that spark, it is really hard to settle for anything less.


----------



## William I am

EeeYup. tenchars


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I confess that if gang-bangs were as socially conventional as bake sales, I'd gladly go.


----------



## lordmercurio

phony said:


> Yesterday I spent an hour googling "how to give blowjobs". I have no experienced with dicks so it feels like I'm studying for a test because of all the research I do. That's ok though, I'm asian
> 
> p.s. Did you know some people are allergic to semen? Even guys. wtf right. Also you can be born with herpes. Yeah, think about that the next time you want to fuck a virgin because you think they're clean, you psycho. Also some people are allergic to lube. Yeah, also you can get pregnant while you're already pregnant (blahblah yes it's unlikely but LIFE IS UNLIKELY BUD).


Also there is some people allergic to condoms :happy:


----------



## dragthewaters

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I confess that if gang-bangs were as socially conventional as bake sales, I'd gladly go.


To be one of the bangers or the one getting banged?

I prefer the idea of orgies myself. It's more of an equal balance of power.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

thismustbetheplace said:


> To be one of the bangers or the one getting banged?
> 
> I prefer the idea of orgies myself. It's more of an equal balance of power.


When I saw that this post was quoted, I could only laugh and wonder what the response would be. :laughing:

To be one of the "bangers" for sure. Something about all those wolves on one Little Red Riding Hood. Sounds like a blast. :crazy:


----------



## Bricolage

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Sounds like a blast. :crazy:


Fun's over...slowly back away from the puns...


----------



## dragthewaters

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> When I saw that this post was quoted, I could only laugh and wonder what the response would be. :laughing:
> 
> To be one of the "bangers" for sure. Something about all those wolves on one Little Red Riding Hood. Sounds like a blast. :crazy:


"Little Red Riding Hood" is a pun too D:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

thismustbetheplace said:


> "Little Red Riding Hood" is a pun too D:


"My, what a big mouth you have."

"All the better to eat you with."

:crazy:

Who the hell wrote that fairy tale?


----------



## William I am

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I confess that if gang-bangs were as socially conventional as bake sales, I'd gladly go.


Highly recommend couple swaps. Safer, and plenty easy to get 2 or 3 couples involved, and possible.



thismustbetheplace said:


> "Little Red Riding Hood" is a pun too D:


HAH! I didn't get it until you pointed it out. Ohhhh, the images that just ran through my head :S


----------



## Bricolage

William I am said:


> Highly recommend couple swaps. Safer, and plenty easy to get 2 or 3 couples involved, and possible.


A couple that bangs (others...) together, stays together?


----------



## William I am

Well, that all depends on the relationship. I'm not saying it's necessarily healthy, but I think it helped me mature to see my girlfriend sleeping with another man - it's going to happen in the future with every (k, maybe not a potential wife) girlfriend I have, and I had been overly sensitive about it before that.

But on a lighter note, it was delicious debauchery, no condoms, no problems, and more creampies than I can remember. I did wish that it had happened after I'd gotten my low testosterone (and intermittent ED) better controlled, but fuuuuuck it was hot.
Then I had sex with my girlfriend just the two of us after we got home as a bonding and re-affirmation of loyalty. We'd both wanted to for quite a while. Actually, I still have the guy's number, and I'd be willing to do it again. She was quite a lot of fun. He was sort of a jerk, but not too much.

So, the couple that bangs each other after banging others together stays together better than those that don't.


----------



## Vaka

Every time I come to this forum, I feel like I'm watching NatGeo. I really hope you people aren't actually this calculated and systematic with relationships and sex in real life


----------



## RetroVortex

lycanized said:


> Every time I come to this forum, I feel like I'm watching NatGeo. I really hope you people aren't actually this calculated and systematic with relationships and sex in real life


Hmm whats this "real life" that you speak off!? XD


----------



## Vaka

RetroVortex said:


> Hmm whats this "real life" that you speak off!? XD


PS, wasn't talking about you, INFPs tend to be the opposite of what I'm talking about. Some people just talk about it like it's a system to be observed and mastered


----------



## Vaka

Here is the human female, alert and ready for a stable source of financial and paternal security to assure her offspring can carry on the family genes. Here is the human male, horny and ready to shoot his sperm into any willing woman available so his genes will live on. Observe their mating process


----------



## carlaviii

lycanized said:


> Every time I come to this forum, I feel like I'm watching NatGeo. I really hope you people aren't actually this calculated and systematic with relationships and sex in real life


... I plead the fifth? 

ION, it's my b-day, I'm 42, gifted myself a bottle of Johnny Walker Black Label but have nobody to drink it with. August birthdays suck: everyone's off on vacations, busy, whatnot. 

So I'll pour a shot for all you lonely PerCs.


----------



## Penguin

carlaviii said:


> ... I plead the fifth?
> 
> ION, it's my b-day, I'm 42, gifted myself a bottle of Johnny Walker Black Label but have nobody to drink it with. August birthdays suck: everyone's off on vacations, busy, whatnot.
> 
> So I'll pour a shot for all you lonely PerCs.


my brithday is july 29 and I have only ever had one good party, I'm going to start having half birthdays so I can actually get drunk with people I like.


----------



## mimesis

carlaviii said:


> ... I plead the fifth?
> 
> ION, it's my b-day, I'm 42, gifted myself a bottle of Johnny Walker Black Label but have nobody to drink it with. August birthdays suck: everyone's off on vacations, busy, whatnot.
> 
> So I'll pour a shot for all you lonely PerCs.


Cheers! @_carlaviii_









Oh and...








* *




















Happy Birthday!.


----------



## Vaka

carlaviii said:


> ... I plead the fifth?
> 
> ION, it's my b-day, I'm 42, gifted myself a bottle of Johnny Walker Black Label but have nobody to drink it with. August birthdays suck: everyone's off on vacations, busy, whatnot.
> 
> So I'll pour a shot for all you lonely PerCs.


My birthday was a couple of weeks ago and all I did was stay in my room and do what I would have done any other night. I enjoyed it quite a lot


----------



## carlaviii

mimesis said:


> Cheers! @_carlaviii_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!.



:laughing: :blushed: :wink:


----------



## Penguin

Pretty sure I'm going to try to fuck my roommates mom, she's staying over tonight and no one else is here..


----------



## William I am

@Penguin: We expect full details. Good Luck


----------



## William I am

That dildo is way too big... If only it were thinner and less cheap piece o crap.


----------



## WardRhiannon

1. I masturbated to having a threesome with two guys this morning. 

2. I wouldn't mind having sex with a woman. 

3. I really want someone to go down on me, since the guys I've been with wouldn't go down on me because I either had hair at the time or because they don't like giving oral sex. (One of the guys said he would go down on me if I would have anal sex without a condom. That wasn't going to happen. Well, he would have one time, but he didn't warn me that we were going to 69 with him on top.)


----------



## Alumina

Vibrator


----------



## drmiller100

WardRhiannon said:


> 1. I masturbated to having a threesome with two guys this morning.
> 
> 2. I wouldn't mind having sex with a woman.
> 
> 3. I really want someone to go down on me, since the guys I've been with wouldn't go down on me because I either had hair at the time or because they don't like giving oral sex. (One of the guys said he would go down on me if I would have anal sex without a condom. That wasn't going to happen. Well, he would have one time, but he didn't warn me that we were going to 69 with him on top.)


that's messed up. how old are you? how far are you from boise idaho?


----------



## Bricolage

WardRhiannon said:


> 1. I masturbated to having a threesome with two guys this morning.
> 
> 2. I wouldn't mind having sex with a woman.
> 
> 3. I really want someone to go down on me, since the guys I've been with wouldn't go down on me because I either had hair at the time or because they don't like giving oral sex. (One of the guys said he would go down on me *if I would have anal sex without a condom. That wasn't going to happen.* Well, he would have one time, but he didn't warn me that we were going to 69 with him on top.)


Why the reluctance? Are you afraid of butt babies?


----------



## Bricolage

lycanized said:


> Here is the human female, alert and ready for a stable source of financial and paternal security to assure her offspring can carry on the family genes. Here is the human male, horny and ready to shoot his sperm into any willing woman available so his genes will live on. Observe their mating process


Enter condom and birth control to ruin nature's artifice.


----------



## ficsci

- I don't know how to *hint* a guy to let him know I'm attracted. Maybe because I'm trying too hard to be polite and appropriate and leave that stranger alone. To be honest, I haven't pursued a guy in 5 years (college doesn't count because he turns out to be gay, so of course it didn't work). When I see a hot guy in some random place, I really feel like I'm going to be a 40-year-old virgin. Or that pervert/sexual offender in the train.

- When I watch porn (which I do quite a lot), sometimes I wonder if I'm going to end up being that girl. Or like, you know how in hentai manga there are many female characters who get so addicted to orgasm that they can't stop having marathon sex. Man, that would be scary if I become like that, but to be honest I binge masturbate.

- Sometimes I think about becoming a groupie. If I don't want to sleep around with random guys, maybe it's more fulfilling to sleep around with random rocker guys. Except I'll just get envious about not being one of them, and just sleeping with them.


----------



## William I am

ficsci said:


> - I don't know how to *hint* a guy to let him know I'm attracted. Maybe because I'm trying too hard to be polite and appropriate and leave that stranger alone. To be honest, I haven't pursued a guy in 5 years (college doesn't count because he turns out to be gay, so of course it didn't work). When I see a hot guy in some random place, I really feel like I'm going to be a 40-year-old virgin. Or that pervert/sexual offender in the train.


Most guys don't need any more invitation than a smile with eye contact, or a "hello." If they're interested and not shy, they'll respond most of the time. You can also offer topics for conversation or drop a compliment. Being over the top the first few times is to be expected, but you can tone it down with a little experimentation to see what is too much and what is not enough.

Also, a number of girls I've known binge masturbate(d), and it seemed to be a bit of a coping mechanism. Not to pry or assume. Didn't seem to be doing anybody and harm.


----------



## Penguin

over the last two weeks I've made 2 "cam sex" buddies...wouldn't mind more


----------



## Bricolage

Penguin said:


> over the last two weeks I've made 2 "cam sex" buddies...wouldn't mind more


I used to do that on a whim...completely sober...seems insane now.


----------



## Bricolage

ficsci said:


> - I don't know how to *hint* a guy to let him know I'm attracted. Maybe because I'm trying too hard to be polite and appropriate and leave that stranger alone. To be honest, I haven't pursued a guy in 5 years (college doesn't count because he turns out to be gay, so of course it didn't work). When I see a hot guy in some random place, I really feel like I'm going to be a 40-year-old virgin. Or that pervert/sexual offender in the train.


Not to be that creeper but from your profile picture...most guys wouldn't turn you down. :kitteh:


----------



## Penguin

unctuousbutler said:


> I used to do that on a whim...completely sober...seems insane now.


its good when you don't have anyone for a while ya know?


----------



## William I am

Agreed. Where'd you meet them?


----------



## Penguin

William I am said:


> Agreed. Where'd you meet them?



in person I know them both


----------



## Bricolage

Penguin said:


> its good when you don't have anyone for a while ya know?


That's true. It felt good to turn her on...the mutual masturbation, if only virtual, is refreshing. :kitteh:


----------



## Penguin

unctuousbutler said:


> That's true. It felt good to turn her on...the mutual masturbation, if only virtual, is refreshing. :kitteh:


makes the sex better later if you wind up "hanging out" too..


----------



## Bricolage

So much for the innocence within a bygone era...



> In the 1940s, Kinsey asked twenty thousand Americans about their sexual behavior, and found that 8 percent of males and 3.5 percent of females stated that they had, at some time, had a sexual encounter with an animal. Among men living in rural areas, the figure shot up to 50 percent. Dekkers suggests that for young male farm hands, animals provided an outlet for sexual desires that could not be satisfied when girls were less willing to have sex before marriage. Based on twentieth-century court records in Austria where bestiality was regularly prosecuted, rural men are most likely to have vaginal intercourse with cows and calves, less frequently with mares, foals and goats and only rarely with sheep or pigs. They may also take advantage of the sucking reflex of calves to get them to do a blowjob.


Heavy Petting, by Peter Singer


----------



## phony

I was on the phone and the waves started and it got heavier and heavier but then I interrupted myself with thoughts. How rude.


----------



## 7rr7s

I've been feeling kind of down, depressed, numb, anxious the past few days, well the last month really, but a few days ago this numb feeling set in. 

However, in the past couple of days my sex drive has been through the roof. I'm in one constant state of arousal, even after I get off, and I think about it constantly. 

I don't know what it is.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I took some snapshots of myself with my phone today. I can clearly see now why I'm not considered physically attractive.


----------



## Penguin

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I took some snapshots of myself with my phone today. I can clearly see now why I'm not considered physically attractive.


posture is a big deal. Also overall confidence. These things and dressing well can get most ugly guys to an 8/10 easily. I mean...there are SOME people who are beyond help, but very few.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Penguin said:


> posture is a big deal. Also overall confidence. These things and dressing well can get most ugly guys to an 8/10 easily. I mean...there are SOME people who are beyond help, but very few.


I think my issue with appearance is that I let myself go. I used to like the way I looked. Now I look very unhappy and unhealthy.


----------



## Penguin

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I think my issue with appearance is that I let myself go. I used to like the way I looked. Now I look very unhappy and unhealthy.


Well you know what to do. go work out haha


----------



## Bricolage

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I think my issue with appearance is that I let myself go. *I used to like the way I looked. Now I look very unhappy and unhealthy.*


Aging, slowing metabolism, sedentary work lifestyle...enjoy that. :tongue:


----------



## Dupree

Being sexually fulfilled is one of my biggest goals in life, but I fear I'm just too damn insatiable to achieve everything I'd like to. Most people aren't as sexually inclined as I am and/or have little interest in my kinks. Thus, I resort to the realms of porn and fantasy when these desires aren't met in the real world. I'm grateful that anyone actually wants to fuck me, but I can't help but feel deprived after most encounters.


----------



## cosmia

So, I love sex. Love it. It feels amazing. But I've yet to have an orgasm with a partner. I don't know what it is. It doesn't bother me very much, because I always have tons of fun, but I think it might be starting to get to my boyfriend.


----------



## Purrfessor

I never thought I'd be posting in THIS thread. Okay I have a confession. I have a very good imagination. I'd love to please whomever I'm with in various ways. I just have a problem... Pleasure for me is extremely intense, this is because of the amount of pain I've been through in my life. I wouldn't last very long to be able to please the female. I would enjoy it and of course whatever short amount of time there was she would enjoy, because I'm into pleasing people, not being pleased. I could have a lot of foreplay and oral and massage but the actual insertion wouldn't last longer than, say, 8 minutes if I tried really hard. I have very limited experience with sex. I had it once when I was drunk awhile back. Do you think I could get better by being more comfortable with pleasure? I'm sort of afraid of pleasure and want it to go by quick. But I would want to please her more than anything.
EDIT: Would pills help me? I really couldn't care for my pleasure, just hers.


----------



## Accidie

cosmia said:


> So, I love sex. Love it. It feels amazing. But I've yet to have an orgasm with a partner. I don't know what it is. It doesn't bother me very much, because I always have tons of fun, but I think it might be starting to get to my boyfriend.


This is why I have 'the talk' with potential intimates. I just straight up tell them that the only orgasms I've ever been able to achieve, I gave to myself. That this is true for the majority of women. That it doesn't bother me. That I love and enjoy sex regardless. This, hopefully, absolves both of us of the pressure to get me to orgasm, we can just have fun, and I never have to fake it. If their ego hinges on my orgasm, then they're not for me.


----------



## William I am

Soooo.... I found somebody to cyber with .... she's a sub. never run into one before. Or rather, never tried to accomodate one before.
I like the "yes sir" but not much else.


----------



## William I am

Stelliferous said:


> I never thought I'd be posting in THIS thread. Okay I have a confession. I have a very good imagination. I'd love to please whomever I'm with in various ways. I just have a problem... Pleasure for me is extremely intense, this is because of the amount of pain I've been through in my life. I wouldn't last very long to be able to please the female. I would enjoy it and of course whatever short amount of time there was she would enjoy, because I'm into pleasing people, not being pleased. I could have a lot of foreplay and oral and massage but the actual insertion wouldn't last longer than, say, 8 minutes if I tried really hard. I have very limited experience with sex. I had it once when I was drunk awhile back. Do you think I could get better by being more comfortable with pleasure? I'm sort of afraid of pleasure and want it to go by quick. But I would want to please her more than anything.
> EDIT: Would pills help me? I really couldn't care for my pleasure, just hers.


You don't always have to last a long time to please a female. A survey some years ago showed that women were most satisfied with sex sessions that lasted only about 10-15 minutes foreplay to climax. For the most part, unless you sleep with random strangers, women will be interested in mutual pleasure more than just their satisfaction. And their satisfaction is tied to a lot of things, probably things you're doing if you're giving them attention.
If it's really a problem for you, a condom would probably slow you down a lot, or learning to flex your PC muscles to delay orgasm.
There are creams and pills, but the creams just numb you and your partner (maybe not if used with a condom). I wouldn't mess with them.


----------



## William I am

Aaaaand my cum's all over the wall behind my shoulder.


----------



## Cantarella

I like the idea of sex a lot more than the act. Also, I prefer sex with women.


----------



## carlaviii

Stelliferous said:


> I could have a lot of foreplay and oral and massage but the actual insertion wouldn't last longer than, say, 8 minutes if I tried really hard. I have very limited experience with sex. I had it once when I was drunk awhile back. Do you think I could get better by being more comfortable with pleasure? I'm sort of afraid of pleasure and want it to go by quick. But I would want to please her more than anything.
> EDIT: Would pills help me? I really couldn't care for my pleasure, just hers.


8 minutes feels longer than eight minutes, in a sexual context. And I would think that yes, a little more experience -- especially with someone who's willing to go slow and play around -- and you'll feel more comfortable, learn how to pace yourself, and hopefully be more comfortable with feeling pleasure. 

Hold off on any pills or chemicals. That's only for when all else fails. 

Welcome to the confessional!


----------



## Bricolage

Accidie said:


> This is why I have 'the talk' with potential intimates. I just straight up tell them that the only orgasms I've ever been able to achieve, I gave to myself. That this is true for the majority of women. That it doesn't bother me. That I love and enjoy sex regardless. This, hopefully, absolves both of us of the pressure to get me to orgasm, we can just have fun, and I never have to fake it.* If their ego hinges on my orgasm, then they're not for me.*


I know a lot of guys like that. It seems irrational considering some girls have never even experienced orgasm. At that point the ball is in her court.


----------



## L

My co-worker brought up the subject as a joke but, it's something that I've actually put some thought into since:

Get an escort for some sex training lol. That would make it easy to move past the awkward never kissed a girl stage and I could try out some of the things that I have constantly been reading about but haven't ever tried. What's more is I'm wondering if it would reduce this gap I have in my head, like even being alone with a girl in a sexual/romantic context just seems like such an impossible task... Rather than just take it a step at a time I could take the elevator. Reducing that gap would be the biggest boon in my life currently. 

2 hours of sex training. I wonder what it would cost... 

Hmmm....


----------



## Purrfessor

L said:


> My co-worker brought up the subject as a joke but, it's something that I've actually put some thought into since:
> 
> Get an escort for some sex training lol. That would make it easy to move past the awkward never kissed a girl stage and I could try out some of the things that I have constantly been reading about but haven't ever tried. What's more is I'm wondering if it would reduce this gap I have in my head, like even being alone with a girl in a sexual/romantic context just seems like such an impossible task... Rather than just take it a step at a time I could take the elevator. Reducing that gap would be the biggest boon in my life currently.
> 
> 2 hours of sex training. I wonder what it would cost...
> 
> Hmmm....


A lot.


----------



## Bricolage

L said:


> My co-worker brought up the subject as a joke but, it's something that I've actually put some thought into since:
> 
> Get an escort for some sex training lol. That would make it easy to move past the awkward never kissed a girl stage and I could try out some of the things that I have constantly been reading about but haven't ever tried. What's more is I'm wondering if it would reduce this gap I have in my head, like even being alone with a girl in a sexual/romantic context just seems like such an impossible task... Rather than just take it a step at a time I could take the elevator. Reducing that gap would be the biggest boon in my life currently.
> 
> 2 hours of sex training. I wonder what it would cost...
> 
> Hmmm....


That's extreme. I would find a girl/guy in a similar boat, there are some, and have at it. :crazy:


----------



## William I am

I think sex training could lead to feelings of guilt and even more weirdness with somebody else. I would also expect 2 hours to cost anywhere from 300 to 1000 bucks depending on the person, requests, and whatever else.
Craigslist may be your friend in this case. Or finding somebody else who is inexperienced. 

You're not too old to date an 18 or 19 year old who is inexperienced, and it would be completely socially acceptable to do so. I think that's where your solution will be.


----------



## HellCat

I just got invited on a trip with someone and now I know it would not be right because my mind and body would be elsewhere.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Early this morning, I awoke to find Dr.Frasier Crane lying in my bed, with a sheet draped loosely across his torso but with lower quarters exposed. 

Taking advantage, I sucked him erect and went on to have an early drink and so established a regular morning ritual. 

Then it was a matter of restoring the two beds to how they were supposed to be and going downstairs to the restaurant for the official breakfast.


----------



## L

Stelliferous said:


> A lot.


I take it you've tried?

>.>


unctuousbutler said:


> That's extreme. I would find a girl/guy in a similar boat, there are some, and have at it. :crazy:


Been trying, been failing. 



William I am said:


> I think sex training could lead to feelings of guilt and even more weirdness with somebody else. I would also expect 2 hours to cost anywhere from 300 to 1000 bucks depending on the person, requests, and whatever else.
> Craigslist may be your friend in this case. Or finding somebody else who is inexperienced.
> 
> You're not too old to date an 18 or 19 year old who is inexperienced, and it would be completely socially acceptable to do so. I think that's where your solution will be.


Been wondering how I would feel afterwards. Still unsure... 

Finding someone who is 18 or 19 years old to date while theoretically possible and socially acceptable doesn't seem to be in the cards for me lol. 

No, what I need is a Subway girl (the actual restaurant and not some crude joke referencing hookers). I almost asked one of them out but then got a horrible feeling in my stomach and it turns out she was still in high school. Then the same thing happened at another Subway store. I just need to find one that is of legal age, it's practically fate that Subway girls fall in love with me.


----------



## lethal lava land

It really is. Especially showerbating. Masturbating standing up In general sucks.


----------



## Heyoka

So I find female feet to be very attractive for some reason. I'm not into worshiping them, but beautiful pedicured feet is a huge turn on for me. Footjobs ftfw.


----------



## lethal lava land

Heyoka said:


> So I find female feet to be very attractive for some reason. [...]


You and Quentin Tarantino, apparently


----------



## Heyoka

lethal lava land said:


> You and Quentin Tarantino, apparently


Foot Fetishes are the most documented fetishes among men. Quentin Tarantino is the man, by the way.


----------



## Purrfessor

Anyone ever hear of phimosis? Yeah I have it. It's gotten a lot better since I've been working on it though so it's not really gross.


----------



## William I am

If you look on the homunculus for sensory nerves, feet are adjacent to genitals. A popular theory is that there is cross-connectivity and that's why feet are sexy to some people. I haven't gotten anything more out of a foot than any other part of a woman's leg or arm or hand, but that's another matter altogether.

Here's one:
Worst pain of my life was caused by an "explosive migraine" that started when I orgasmed while having sex standing up in an open field a half-mile from the house where I grew up. This led to an ER visit, two MRI's, fentanyl (whooo powerful opiates), two more headaches (one after masturbating, one while giving a speech), and a bill for $2300 for one of the MRI's (damned lying insurance company) that I spent 7 years paying on only to have if finally written off. I never told my parents or anyone but my then-girlfriend about it.


@voraciousvogel - Can you tell me anything more about it? Have you ever talked to a doctor about it? I should ask my urologist.


----------



## carlaviii

William I am said:


> So is shower sex, for that matter.


Showers are great for foreplay, but yeah. Move to the bed at some point. Or a countertop, or whatever less-slippery place is at hand.


----------



## voraciousvogel

Heyoka said:


> So I find female feet to be very attractive for some reason. I'm not into worshiping them, but beautiful pedicured feet is a huge turn on for me. Footjobs ftfw.


Found the Pisces.
Or someone who needs a Pisces.


----------



## William I am

carlaviii said:


> Showers are great for foreplay, but yeah. Move to the bed at some point. Or a countertop, or whatever less-slippery place is at hand.


My issue with showers is the washing everything away. Water does not good lube make.


----------



## lethal lava land

William I am said:


> My issue with showers is the washing everything away. Water does not good lube make.


Yeah that's exactly my problem with it too..I mean on paper, a steamy wet environment should be awesome..but water just kinda fucks everything up


----------



## carlaviii

William I am said:


> My issue with showers is the washing everything away. Water does not good lube make.


LOL, oh that's right you aren't making your own lube...


----------



## Heyoka

voraciousvogel said:


> Found the Pisces.
> Or someone who needs a Pisces.


What


----------



## Napoleptic

Heyoka said:


> Foot Fetishes are the most documented fetishes among men. Quentin Tarantino is the man, by the way.


Huh, I would have thought breast fetishes would be more common.


----------



## Heyoka

Napoleptic said:


> Huh, I would have thought breast fetishes would be more common.


Nah, I think your thinking of women fetishes.


----------



## 7even

My balls are sorta triangular in shape...? - Yahoo! Answers 


Here's mine... I actually posted that question a few years ago. 

P.S. My name isn't Steve.


----------



## Napoleptic

Heyoka said:


> Nah, I think your thinking of women fetishes.


Women fetishize breasts?


----------



## Heyoka

Napoleptic said:


> Women fetishize breasts?


Never mind.


----------



## L

Napoleptic said:


> Women fetishize breasts?


According to a thread posted by Promethea:
http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/105088-women-learn-breast-fetish-too.html

Well, they learn the fetish too but do not necessarily have a fetish for them.


----------



## voraciousvogel

Heyoka said:


> What


Pisces associated body part is the feet.


----------



## Heyoka

voraciousvogel said:


> Pisces associated body part is the feet.


But.. I'm aquarius


----------



## William I am

I'm always glad when all of my post quote notices are for this thread


----------



## William I am

carlaviii said:


> LOL, oh that's right you aren't making your own lube...


Well, no, but I can try to avoid the water if I'm alone. If I'm with somebody, all her lube gets washed away IME, and it's a problem.


----------



## voraciousvogel

Heyoka said:


> But.. I'm aquarius


But I'm saying that if you get with a Pisces, their feet are really stimulate-able.


----------



## L

voraciousvogel said:


> But I'm saying that if you get with a Pisces, their feet are really stimulate-able.


What's Capricorn?


----------



## Bricolage

L said:


> What's Capricorn?


A boy band that originated in Australia.


----------



## L

unctuousbutler said:


> A boy band that originated in Australia.


I mean what is Capricorn as in what's their sexual kink? She said pisces was foot sensitive or something.


----------



## voraciousvogel

L said:


> I mean what is Capricorn as in what's their sexual kink? She said pisces was foot sensitive or something.


Sweeeeeetie. It's not their associated kink. it's their associated body part. And, Capricorn is knees and lower thighs/upper calves.


----------



## Purrfessor

voraciousvogel said:


> Sweeeeeetie. It's not their associated kink. it's their associated body part. And, Capricorn is knees and lower thighs/upper calves.


What's a Leo?


----------



## carlaviii

"I've yet to meet a guy who'll turn down a blowjob."
(unbuttoning his pants) "Well, it ain't gonna be me."


----------



## voraciousvogel

Stelliferous said:


> What's a Leo?


Their back.


----------



## Purrfessor

voraciousvogel said:


> Their back.


Makes sense for me. My back is ripped. It's probably my favorite muscles to workout.


----------



## carlaviii

I brought a toy along for some DP fun, but after a few thrusts he took it out of my butt because "it keeps you from clenching up, and that feels so damn good." 

:blushed: :laughing:

Something to add to my yoga routine, I suppose: kegels _with a butt plug_. LOL.


----------



## drmiller100

carlaviii said:


> I brought a toy along for some DP fun, but after a few thrusts he took it out of my butt because "it keeps you from clenching up, and that feels so damn good."
> 
> :blushed: :laughing:
> 
> Something to add to my yoga routine, I suppose: kegels _with a butt plug_. LOL.


Oh.
My.
God.

You would be soooooooo fun to play in bed with.
I love women who are conscientious about their kegels and enjoy dp.


----------



## carlaviii

drmiller100 said:


> You would be soooooooo fun to play in bed with.


Likewise, sir. Damn these thousands of miles in the way!


----------



## drmiller100

where did u say you lived???


----------



## Curiously

The longer I'm not seeking to date, the more I notice how easily I am oblivious to the opposite sex trying to get my attention. Here's a silly example from two weeks ago:
I'm at a store, taking my time in various aisles - bath & body; laundry & household; pet stuffs; electronics; candy & chocolates; fresh produce; etc. - and I notice, from the periphery of my eyes, this guy in a teal polo shirt either passing me or in close enough proximity to me wherever I go. For the first three-four random passings, I don't think anything of this, but after the fifth (then sixth, seventh) time, I'm starting to think this guy is trying to get me to notice him and perhaps make eye contact, which I don't want to do, especially if he's actually trying to get my attention.

Anyway, before I'm ready to checkout, I stop by the cards section and duly take note that that guy is headed towards Checkout. At this point, I figure this was all in my mind and we just happened to peruse the same aisles for that last twenty-five minutes of shopping.

I get in line, and there's no one behind me, and guess what? This guy appears out of nowhere and gets in line after me. 

Coincidence again? I dunno. Likely not.

I get home and tell my sister about this, wondering if I was imagining all this, and she basically says, "It takes two N-dominants to figure out a dude was trying to get your attention!" 

Dios mio. It's not everyday I get noticed by guys like many ladies who are so used to getting picked up or admired by guys. I'm a dorky girl and I'm self-contained. Unless a guy tells me point blank that he'd like my number or something, I am simply not going to get the hint. Or rather, I refuse to get the hint because maybe I don't like the idea of giving out my number or time to a random stranger even if he is cute and has good style.

Not so much a confession, I know, but oh well, I don't have anything really sexual going on in my life at the moment and the foreseeable future, and I wanted to share this sillyness of my obliviousness.


----------



## lordmercurio

Curiously said:


> The longer I'm not seeking to date, the more I notice how easily I am oblivious to the opposite sex trying to get my attention.. Unless a guy tells me point blank that he'd like my number or something, I am simply not going to get the hint. Or rather, I refuse to get the hint because maybe I don't like the idea of giving out my number or time to a random stranger even if he is cute and has good style.


ok i even that and raise you "wells look like im entj " , now try to identify feelings and be able to answer to that situation fast :tongue:



pd: this could sound a litle stereotype but take it wiht humor


----------



## Niight0wl

I am extremely flirtatious, yet extremely conservative.
Locked lips with only two men, there was a 3 year period after the 1st where I did not kiss anybody, then I met the second man which is who I'm with now, and aside from kissing, he is my first everything.. and he turned me into a nympho.

Selective does not = PRUDE! take note gentlemen.. lol


----------



## Bricolage

Niight0wl said:


> I am extremely flirtatious, yet extremely conservative.
> Locked lips with only two men, there was a 3 year period after the 1st where I did not kiss anybody, then I met the second man which is who I'm with now, and aside from kissing, he is my first everything.. and he turned me into a nympho.
> 
> Selective does not = PRUDE! take note gentlemen.. lol


You doing anal yet?


----------



## Niight0wl

The mere thought repulses me. Ew.


----------



## Kito

TwistedM said:


> I feel like getting a girlfriend is going to be more easier mentally than trying to succeed with a guy in a relationship.
> I cannot imagine myself having sex with any guy past six months.
> I want me some pussy. :mellow:


There's so much less mind games going on when you're trying to attract the same sex, IMO... the trade-off comes in the form of a severely reduced dating pool. :dry:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I get so overcome with lust sometimes. It's enough to make me have to leave a room.


----------



## EternalNocturne

TwistedM said:


> Hihi.
> I find interaction with ISFP females really delightful.
> Maybe NT people too. Even though I am really irrational at times.
> :3
> and probably NTs are the sexiest temperaments for me. I mean guys~


Earlier this summer, I nearly entered a relationship with an ISFP girl.. Ultimately though, we both figured out it wasn't the greatest idea. The funny/flirty banter was awesome, the "what... I didn't understand a word you just said" was less awesome.
While I don't expect people to understand everything I understand, or be "intellectually even" (especially since IQ is just one facet of intelligence, in my opinion. I like creative people because they are usually more fun to talk to.).. Still, we were too different in the end. Oh yeah, and she kept saying that my "accent" was sometimes hard to understand, and that I sound too Irish. lol
I'm not sure where that came from, considering I am from Texas.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Undoubtedly said:


> Earlier this summer, I nearly entered a relationship with an ISFP girl.. Ultimately though, we both figured out it wasn't the greatest idea. The funny/flirty banter was awesome, the "what... I didn't understand a word you just said" was less awesome.
> While I don't expect people to understand everything I understand, or be "intellectually even" (especially since IQ is just one facet of intelligence, in my opinion. I like creative people because they are usually more fun to talk to.).. Still, we were too different in the end. Oh yeah, and she kept saying that my "accent" was sometimes hard to understand, and that I sound too Irish. lol
> I'm not sure where that came from, considering I am from Texas.


Some accents just happen, dude.
Maybe you have met someone irish before or watched some movies where the accents were like that? Or simply mouth/jaw/tongue combination influences the way we pronounce things, huh?
I picked up a little of british pronounciations from my ISFP friend who was in UK a few times and speaks english perfectly with a posh british accent~ :crazy:
and yeah, irish accent is a litte hard to understand.


----------



## EternalNocturne

TwistedM said:


> Some accents just happen, dude.
> Maybe you have met someone irish before or watched some movies where the accents were like that? Or simply mouth/jaw/tongue combination influences the way we pronounce things, huh?
> I picked up a little of british pronounciations from my ISFP friend who was in UK a few times and speaks english perfectly with a posh british accent~ :crazy:
> and yeah, irish accent is a litte hard to understand.


Well, I can't say I've known any Irish people, buuuut.
I was raised in moderate isolation, and I grew up watching Doctor Who, BBC Mysteries, a ton of random BBC stuff.
That would contribute to the confusion, though, because that should mean that I have tinge of one or more of the English accents (okay, they do have some Scots, Welsh...ies?, and probably Irish, but still.)
I'll go ahead and post something in a bit.. That should solve this.


----------



## EternalNocturne

@TwistedM Here you go.. Iffy quality, but whaaatever. haha
Be sure to watch the ending, I put a lot of effort totaling 15 seconds into that.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Undoubtedly said:


> @TwistedM Here you go.. Iffy quality, but whaaatever. haha
> Be sure to watch the ending, I put a lot of effort totaling 15 seconds into that.


Yeah, I must admit, you DO sound like an irish guy.
But you have that pleasant accent, not the slurred and lazy one :laughing:
And I gigglesnorted so many times it turned into a cough. :crazy:
It's awesome!~


----------



## EternalNocturne

TwistedM said:


> Yeah, I must admit, you DO sound like an irish guy.
> But you have that pleasant accent, not the slurred and lazy one :laughing:
> And I gigglesnorted so many times it turned into a cough. :crazy:
> It's awesome!~


Thanks 
I actually burst out into laughter right after the end.
Like, I tossed the erhu down, into my laundry basket, and when the string made that "Bwaaauuu" sound, I hit "stop recording", because I knew my straight face would not last.

Somehow, I feel like I should start a VLOG or something.. It would be the most irrelevant, nonsensical, random VLOG ever.


----------



## Vaka

Undoubtedly said:


> @_TwistedM_ Here you go.. Iffy quality, but whaaatever. haha
> Be sure to watch the ending, I put a lot of effort totaling 15 seconds into that.


Kind of interesting you're from Texas, I am too and my accent is very different. I can't record anything for an example because i fucked up my computer and it's being fixed and I'm on a fairly crappy windows vista atm


----------



## unINFalliPle

This is more of a relationship thing than a sex one. 
But, why is the bringing up of peoples' pasts awkward?
I just joked that something was done with a girl in my bf's past. And now, he feels like he has to reassure me. It's very possible it was done. There's nothing wrong with it. I didn't say it in an insecure way. I was joking. I know he has a past. I don't need him to tell me I'm special or something, so why does he feel like he has to? We can be open about this stuff. But, even when we are, why? Why is it weird? Why do we talk about it? Should we not? And is it something to take in, to handle, to not care about? Will there be this pang of okay.. how am I supposed to feel about this, what am I supposed to do with this information, why are you telling me? XD Or thinking of someone being in his past, do I mention it? Why would I? Why would it make me come across as insecure? It was a reality. I think I'm fine with each of our pasts. It's sort of can't be helped. XD But, the bringing up is odd. I wonder why and want to get past that. I want it to be okay and for him to realize it is okay. But, we have been surprisingly open which I think is wonderful.


----------



## Crimson Ash

unINFalliPle said:


> This is more of a relationship thing than a sex one.
> But, why is the bringing up of peoples' pasts awkward?
> I just joked that something was done with a girl in my bf's past. And now, he feels like he has to reassure me. It's very possible it was done. There's nothing wrong with it. I didn't say it in an insecure way. I was joking. I know he has a past. I don't need him to tell me I'm special or something, so why does he feel like he has to? We can be open about this stuff. But, even when we are, why? Why is it weird? Why do we talk about it? Should we not? And is it something to take in, to handle, to not care about? Will there be this pang of okay.. how am I supposed to feel about this, what am I supposed to do with this information, why are you telling me? XD Or thinking of someone being in his past, do I mention it? Why would I? Why would it make me come across as insecure? It was a reality. I think I'm fine with each of our pasts. It's sort of can't be helped. XD But, the bringing up is odd. I wonder why and want to get past that. I want it to be okay and for him to realize it is okay. But, we have been surprisingly open which I think is wonderful.


It depends on the people, the pasts involved and in which situation it is brought up. 

For example noone would enjoy any past relationships brought up when being intimate with one another. If two people are discussion past's in a joking context it should be implied as such. Also I don't know if its a guy thing, but in my case at least when a woman brings up something from her past as a comparative note, I feel like I have something to prove after that. Animistic competitiveness?
who knows.

A lot of the times its like you mentioned, 


> how am I supposed to feel about this, what am I supposed to do with this information, why are you telling me?


There is really nothing either party can do about this information. So it's best to be as specific or unspecific depending on what the other person is comfortable discussion.

And you answered your own question.



> It's sort of can't be helped. XD


So keeping that in mind I guess would be the best way to go about things.


----------



## William I am

I'm currently watching some webcam model draw things using a butt-plug (in her pussy) modified to hold a dry erase marker. 

What. The. Fuck.

Creative, but WHAT?


----------



## L

Two days porn/masturbation sober and the only thought in my head is:
"Why are you doing this?" 
"I don't honestly know..."


----------



## TwistedMuses

L said:


> Two days porn/masturbation sober and the only thought in my head is:
> "Why are you doing this?"
> "I don't honestly know..."


That just... happens?
At least you still got something going on.

For me, masturbation is no longer fun or pleasant anymore to the point where I am turning into a stone cold person.
A hot guy could whip out his wang running around me all in Adam's clothes and I'd sit there sipping tea and reading a book about how to cook, haha.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I think I'm going to have fun in this psychology class on sexual behaviour I'm taking this semester. roud:


----------



## Accidie

I want to date someone way out of my league once just to see what the dynamics of that is like.


----------



## drmiller100

Accidie said:


> I want to date someone way out of my league once just to see what the dynamics of that is like.


the girls I date say it is really incredibly awesome!!!
(sorry, it was there!!!)


----------



## L

Accidie said:


> I want to date someone way out of my league once just to see what the dynamics of that is like.


Well, if you date up, you won't hear about anything I'm guessing. 

But if you mean you're wondering about dating down well, people are going to be really judgemental and tell you that you can do so much better, society will judge you, people will tell you all kinds of things, people will try and get you to cheat on your boyfriend/girlfriend and other people will automatically assume you have an open relationship and will probably not leave you alone. 

Just some observations I've seen from a few different people though.


----------



## Accidie

L said:


> Well, if you date up, you won't hear about anything I'm guessing.
> 
> But if you mean you're wondering about dating down well, people are going to be really judgemental and tell you that you can do so much better, society will judge you, people will tell you all kinds of things, people will try and get you to cheat on your boyfriend/girlfriend and other people will automatically assume you have an open relationship and will probably not leave you alone.
> 
> Just some observations I've seen from a few different people though.


I think Hugh Jackman and his wife are a prime example of this. The criticism they have received due to their supposedly odd pairing has been so brutal. People simply cannot believe that they just love each other.

But, yeah, I'm considering hitting on every guy despite how intimidated I may normally be by his looks/education/career, and see what that gets me.


----------



## Ecky

Accidie said:


> I want to date someone way out of my league once just to see what the dynamics of that is like.


For me it was incredibly intimidating. 

___

My confession, one I don't think I've ever told anyone before: when I was younger (perhaps between 9 and 12), I had two separate homosexual experiences with friends which I didn't think anything of at the time, but became horribly ashamed of once society (particularly Christianity) indoctrinated into me that what I did was "wrong".

I'm comfortable with the idea now, but it certainly has taken me a long time to fully shed the indoctrination of my youth.


----------



## L




----------



## drmiller100

i spanked a woman.

and i liked it.


----------



## moron

My dick is fucking gigantic and I stick it in pretty pussy almost every day, sometimes twice. Showing bitches who's boss is my speciality. Hard and deep is all I know, ask any girl I've ever been with and they will tell you exactly this. This is in no way a pathetic attempt at drawing female attention, it is simply a confession of my sexuality, my oh so dominant sexuality.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Since I haven't been looking at porn the last 4-5 days I haven't masturbated nearly as much. It hasn't been that hard to not look at it either. Also I have much less unhealthy sexual thoughts since I've stopped looking at it.


----------



## drmiller100

moron said:


> My dick is fucking gigantic and I stick it in pretty pussy almost every day, sometimes twice. Showing bitches who's boss is my speciality. Hard and deep is all I know, ask any girl I've ever been with and they will tell you exactly this. This is no way a pathetic attempt at drawing female attention, it is simply a confession of my sexuality, my oh so dominant sexuality.


so you are a submissive with 2 dogs, one named "pretty pussy" and one named "any girl"????


----------



## EternalNocturne

I came up with a joke, a few minutes ago.

What did the male carpenter say to the female carpenter...
Do you want to screw?


----------



## Bricolage

Undoubtedly said:


> I came up with a joke, a few minutes ago.
> 
> What did the male carpenter say to the female carpenter...
> Do you want to screw?


That's pretty lame.


----------



## Bricolage

moron said:


> My dick is fucking gigantic and I stick it in pretty pussy almost every day, sometimes twice.


I doubt either admission is true.


----------



## DarkWolf

Here I go.

I lost my virginity when I was 14 to a 30 year-old woman. She was hot as hell. We knew each other online. She thought I was intelligent, that was a big turn on to her, she travelled to my state and we had sex.

I already went to a catholic church with a condom on my dick.

I think licking a girl's backdoor is one of the best things in sex. I just love girl's butts. If they're clean, obviously.

Me and my two neighbors (they're both my age) already masturbated together. We were all sitting on a couch and fapping. We were 12 when that happened. Today I know it is normal for boys to have these mutual masturbations with friends when they're young, but back in those days I thought that was gay as fuck but it was still interesting and arousing.

I once fapped smelling my hot cousin's boots. Don't judge me. 

When I was a kid (7-8 years old) my neighbor (she was 12 I guess) used to let me see her huge tits and she would grab my dick. Every day her goal was to give me a boner. I miss those days. Now we don't even talk to each other. She was the one who taught me how people have sex. 

:blushed:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Penis-extraverted feeler

[Vagina-introverted intuitive
[Menstruation-Extraverted intuition

Anus-introverted feeler

scrotal sack-Introverted thinking

Ejaculation-Extroverted thinking

Childbirth-Extraverted sensing

Pregnancy-introverted sensing


----------



## Devrim

I got called out really badly today regarding my flirting,
I was sipping a drink,
And my friend spotted someone staring at me intently,
And all I did was suddenly eat my apple extra sensuously,
Just to get a rise out of his reaction(Which was for him to look away shyly and have his male friend smack his back and proclaim what a "player" he was).

A girl walked by me and was like "Slut",
I have not laughed so hard,
And gotten so red in my entire life xD


----------



## L

lifeisanillusion said:


> Since I haven't been looking at porn the last 4-5 days I haven't masturbated nearly as much. It hasn't been that hard to not look at it either. Also I have much less unhealthy sexual thoughts since I've stopped looking at it.


That's funny cuz I'm about 4 days P&MB free and working on day number 1 of excess sugar/sweets (I relapsed yesterday) and now P&MB. and I want to kill myself. Life sucks again. I literally have no reason to do this. 

What's your reason?


----------



## Kyandigaru

i am taking time off from sex. never had a fuck buddy and not trying to have one either...
I have had nothing but sometimes pleasurable moments with these first two bfs and i'm ready and preparing myself for a REAL man to give me REAL pleasure. I shouldn't have to resort to getting fingered to climax from a man after sex. 

*someone sips tea and quickly looks at me and back at the cup*

I rather take time out off of dating and get ME in order. Magick Spell, Prayer from God ( and goddesses), someone REAL will enter my life and we can live together in bliss!


----------



## L

Kyandigaru said:


> i am taking time off from sex. never had a fuck buddy and not trying to have one either...
> I have had nothing but sometimes pleasurable moments with these first two bfs and i'm ready and preparing myself for a REAL man to give me REAL pleasure. I shouldn't have to resort to getting fingered to climax from a man after sex.
> 
> *someone sips tea and quickly looks at me and back at the cup*
> 
> I rather take time out off of dating and get ME in order. Magick Spell, Prayer from God ( and goddesses), someone REAL will enter my life and we can live together in bliss!


?

I thought you were happy with this guy? You've had numerous posts that I've rather enjoyed reading about him and your *ahem* encounters?


----------



## Kyandigaru

L said:


> ?
> 
> I thought you were happy with this guy? You've had numerous posts that I've rather enjoyed reading about him and your *ahem* encounters?


After long time of thinking and and dating him for the longest, he had been a fail and i was inlove at the time of posting about him. Dealing with him is the best way to describe it. 

Plus, I'm looking for the kind of love that a man give and is sure about it.


----------



## Mange

ATLeow said:


> I have got to the realisation that I am not straight enough to be straight and not gay enough to be bisexual, even one who leans towards women rather than men. I'm completely fine with all that, but there isn't a suitable category for this and that is really annoying me.


you should try thinking of it as more of a spectrum vs a few boxes to put yourself (and others, like me) in.


----------



## Mange

I really want to post in this thread but, god... I think some people on here may know me and I'm not sure I'm cool with them knowing that I'm kind of a ho.


----------



## drmiller100

thankxxyou said:


> I really want to post in this thread but, god... I think some people on here may know me and I'm not sure I'm cool with them knowing that I'm kind of a ho.


send the stories to me in PM, and I'll post them as afriend's post. I'm not shy. I'm a slut. too fat to get paid for it.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

The amount of pie at my school is comparable only to a bakery.


----------



## Mange

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> The amount of pie at my school is comparable only to a bakery.


is this slang for you get a lot of vagina?


----------



## Blazy

TwistedMuses said:


> Holding my phone without it's case feels like sex without a condom.
> I like both more.


o_o


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I think lust is perhaps my biggest distraction in life.

And yet it's all a pipe dream. Any kind of sex for me is like that big house on the hill I'll never be able to afford.


----------



## Purple Lemon

I've always thought Clowns are sexy :laughing:


----------



## TwistedMuses

Wh1zkey said:


> o_o


Can't a girl be a little kinky? :/
Or is it the weird formulation of the sentence?


----------



## Vaka

Speaking of unprotected sex...I was lurking my cousin's facebook earlier, and apparently he and his girlfriend are having a baby. I kind of feel sorry for him because he's my age and I can't even imagine at what age I would feel ready to have a child


----------



## L

TwistedMuses said:


> Holding my phone without it's case feels like sex without a condom.
> I like both more.


What a coincidence, holding my phone without its case is also like sex. I don't have a case for my phone.


----------



## William I am

@L Hah! That's funny... but also sad... and also true for me :/

Oh well.


Is there a word for not being sexually attracted to people you don't basically have a crush on?


----------



## L

William I am said:


> @L Hah! That's funny... but also sad... and also true for me :/


Well, my sex life is like me, sad. 

Also, I'm so very happy that porn exists. It honestly makes me feel better afterwards. I'd go crazy without it. 

Am I addicted? Probably, but it doesn't interfere with anything so it's not a problem.

I made myself sad after re-reading what I just typed out.

Joined dancing classes, joined martial arts classes, go to the gym quite frequently, have started a new diet, tried asking out the cute girl who dresses down but I think is still attractive, trying to learn Spanish, trying to do well in school. The advice to just work on your life is utter shit is what I'm trying to get at here. It's all utter shit. After everything I've done to try and move forward to only have moved back is rather disheartening.

I also feel like I've lost a friend...

I'm used to feeling numb, I don't like feeling sad, it's depressing. 

I wish I could drink alcohol, but it tastes like shit.


----------



## drmiller100

being single with porn is oh so much better than stuck with the wrong person.


----------



## Brian1

Not really a sexual confession,more of a funny moment. My mind just made the connection. And it may be just a Brian humor joke,but today, I was in DC, getting new canvases,because my art teacher gave me one and I had to buy another to replace the one she gave me. I was trying to find Utrecht. Anyhow, I was a little lost finding the store. I came across a eatery called "Dickey's Frozen Custard." And after hearing the song Custard Pie forever, I just thought, that really is a bad name for a place. I don't know childish humor I suppose.


----------



## AustenT09

Mr.Blayz said:


> well if you work it right you can make a girl leak white gooey stuff, very similar to dude cum, i experimented with a few tricks i learned to eat out and finger a girl, it worked i saw cum in her nana got excited for my work, then gave it a try, and it was sooooo bad it was strong and salty, and fishy and ewwwwy


I feel a bit sick reading this, haha!


----------



## AustenT09

L said:


> I liked the burn. It's the taste that sucked. I had a few helpings of crown earlier and it felt fine, it's the damn taste man... it sucks...


I read that as "I liked the bum," hahahahaha. Very different situation there!


----------



## drmiller100

I have been with two ladies who came so hard she lost control of her bowels. 

both were embarassed once they came back to reality and figured out what happened.

shit happens.


----------



## Calvaire

I want to kiss him again,I want him to pull me in between his legs again.I want him inside me again.I want to feel close to him.I want to put him in my mouth and show him how much I appreciate him.*sigh* This need is driving me crazy and the timing is always off.Sometimes lifefucking sucks.


----------



## L

In the two weeks I've been back to school I've asked out 2 women. 

I got a 'no' and a 'no answer walk away'. Later on today (same day as the 'no answer' woman) I got a group of women that walked by me and said 'eww, gross' and giggled. I didn't recognize any of these women but I think that constitutes a couple of no's as well. If you count my ventures on dating websites I think my track record is nearing 200 women now. 

I even asked a guy from class if he wanted to play tennis because he mentioned he played in class and got a no there as well. Wonderful, I'm horrible at attracting women but at least I know I'm on par with men. 

Yay. I love the dating game. So much so that I want it to smother me:mellow:

I'm at a point where I just don't even know where I'm going wrong anymore. At least when I first started out I could pick apart where I went wrong. Now I'm just lost _and _without my map. 

I can understand the guy from the thread that got created earlier today/yesterday as well about losing your virginity to an escort. You just want _some _kind of success. Seriously, 'the chase' isn't some thrill inducing roller coaster ride when your legs are broken, it's just depressing. It's not fun, it's a nightmare.


----------



## William I am

I swear, one of the worst times to be single is when you're sick.
I am so craving even the smallest amount of affection.

I miss being touched all over, not just involving sex. I hate how little people touch each other day to day. Makes me think of a song by my fave band, Dredg. "We live like penguins in the desert // Why can't we live like tribes?"


----------



## drmiller100

William I am said:


> I s.
> I am so craving even the smallest amount of affection.
> "


Said with nasal whine......

I LOVE YA MAN


----------



## Bricolage

Calvaire said:


> I want to put him in my mouth and show him how much I appreciate him.*sigh*


Hottest thing I've heard all week.


----------



## AustenT09

William I am said:


> I hate how little people touch each other day to day.


So I'm not the only one? I used to HATE being touched but now I love hugging people, holding hands (I will hold hands with literally anybody), putting my arms around people, putting my hands on their shoulders, high-fiving, etc. Just a small bit of friendly physical affection makes a day so much better.


----------



## William I am

AustenT09 said:


> So I'm not the only one? I used to HATE being touched but now I love hugging people, holding hands (I will hold hands with literally anybody), putting my arms around people, putting my hands on their shoulders, high-fiving, etc. Just a small bit of friendly physical affection makes a day so much better.



Hardly. I'm a touch slut. High fives, hugs from all my friends when we meet and part, and whatever other affection I can get. It's my primary way of expressing affection, but I'm all weird about it now because I never feel like it's ok to start just touching people. Arms and shoulders and sometimes back seem to be ok though.
I never really hold hands with friends though. That seems to be reserved for lovers.


----------



## William I am

AustenT09 said:


> Are you saying he masturbates too much or is there something deeper? I'm a bit confused.
> 
> When I was dating I didn't masturbate at all, I saved it all for 'sexy time.' And I'm someone who watched/watches porn a lot. I didn't find it hard to quit at all.


My experience is exactly this ^^^ so long as I regularly have sex in a relationship, I have 0 interest in porn.



devoid said:


> There's quite an epidemic of porn addiction, actually. Many men find it impossible to get off through actual sex after watching excessive amounts of porn. They associate sexual satisfaction either with masturbation, with specific imagery, or sometimes with an increasingly bizarre fixation (for instance, bestiality porn or hardcore rape fetishes which can't be played out with an actual partner). It's been known to destroy marriages. But like any addiction, it doesn't effect everyone in the same way. There are plenty of people who can't get addicted to cocaine or alcohol either due to their genetics and mindset.


I'm really skeptical of the idea of porn addiction (and the idea that masturbation/porn is inherently bad). I do definitely dislike most porn that's available because it's violent and I FU C K I N G hate that. I've been using chaturbate lately, and it's great. Nothing like a peek into an actual couple's bedroom for realistic sex.
There was a point when I was looking for more and more intense porn, but that was because of my extremely low testosterone before treatment when I needed more excitement than otherwise.


----------



## devoid

William I am said:


> My experience is exactly this ^^^ so long as I regularly have sex in a relationship, I have 0 interest in porn.
> 
> 
> I'm really skeptical of the idea of porn addiction (and the idea that masturbation/porn is inherently bad). I do definitely dislike most porn that's available because it's violent and I FU C K I N G hate that. I've been using chaturbate lately, and it's great. Nothing like a peek into an actual couple's bedroom for realistic sex.
> There was a point when I was looking for more and more intense porn, but that was because of my extremely low testosterone before treatment when I needed more excitement than otherwise.


Porn addiction is a completely separate concept from masturbation/porn being inherently bad. So please separate them in your response and in your head. And porn addiction is quite a serious problem observed within the psychological community. Pornography addiction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Just because you personally are not addicted to porn does not mean that no other man is. And yes, just because one man is addicted does not mean you will get addicted. Stop generalizing.

This is akin to saying "I'm skeptical of the idea of alcoholism, because I drink and am not addicted to alcohol." Personally, I have an addiction to sex which is extremely difficult for me to combat, and has caused me problems ever since puberty (YEARS before I ever considered a religion or had any beliefs relating to the morality of sex). I am not interested in pornography, but I do become uncontrollably aroused on a regular basis and experience physical and psychological pain from withdrawal. I don't think sex is bad. But I think that the fact that I unintentionally had a one night stand with a stranger in a public place and then later had to break his heart by telling him we couldn't have a relationship... That's not okay. Especially since I had no way of knowing whether he was clean, and since I wasn't in a position to trust him or feel emotionally safe (and since this isn't the first time it's happened). Addictions can be very dangerous, and it's important to address them.


----------



## William I am

devoid said:


> Porn addiction is a completely separate concept from masturbation/porn being inherently bad. So please separate them in your response and in your head. And porn addiction is quite a serious problem observed within the psychological community. Pornography addiction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Just because you personally are not addicted to porn does not mean that no other man is. And yes, just because one man is addicted does not mean you will get addicted. Stop generalizing.
> 
> This is akin to saying "I'm skeptical of the idea of alcoholism, because I drink and am not addicted to alcohol." Personally, I have an addiction to sex which is extremely difficult for me to combat, and has caused me problems ever since puberty (YEARS before I ever considered a religion or had any beliefs relating to the morality of sex). I am not interested in pornography, but I do become uncontrollably aroused on a regular basis and experience physical and psychological pain from withdrawal. I don't think sex is bad. But I think that the fact that I unintentionally had a one night stand with a stranger in a public place and then later had to break his heart by telling him we couldn't have a relationship... That's not okay. Especially since I had no way of knowing whether he was clean, and since I wasn't in a position to trust him or feel emotionally safe (and since this isn't the first time it's happened). Addictions can be very dangerous, and it's important to address them.


Damn. My response got lunched.

What I should have said is that I think people self-diagnose incorrectly because of social/religious stigmas and that they don't necessarily have anything even approaching "serious negative consequences to one's physical, mental, social, and/or financial well-being". 

I mostly think people are being sloppy with their terminology, but of course I could be wrong. It's my nature to be skeptical of basically everything. I do believe you about your issues though, especially since it's a real and serious problem. I'm sorry you have to deal with it. That must be insanely frustrating.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

It definitely won't surprise me if I'm still a virgin by age thirty.


----------



## devoid

William I am said:


> Damn. My response got lunched.
> 
> What I should have said is that I think people self-diagnose incorrectly because of social/religious stigmas and that they don't necessarily have anything even approaching "serious negative consequences to one's physical, mental, social, and/or financial well-being".
> 
> I mostly think people are being sloppy with their terminology, but of course I could be wrong. It's my nature to be skeptical of basically everything. I do believe you about your issues though, especially since it's a real and serious problem. I'm sorry you have to deal with it. That must be insanely frustrating.


It is different for people coming from a religious perspective, but the concept is still the same. If you desire to never watch porn for whatever reason (like thinking it's immoral to fantasize about other people) then a compulsive urge to watch porn is still considered a problem and an addiction. It may not be as unhealthy as someone whose porn addiction is seriously messing up their life, but everyone has their own unique threshold for these things. People trying to refrain from porn for religious reasons still struggle with feelings of failure, dissatisfaction, distraction from their daily life, loss of control, loss of self-respect, anxiety, etc. So I respect their struggle just the same, no matter the comparative quantity.

It's true though, religious institutions tend to exaggerate things by calling them "addictions" rather than "compulsions." So people tend to misuse the phrase "porn addiction" to mean "compulsion toward porn".


----------



## L

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> It definitely won't surprise me if I'm still a virgin by age thirty.


----------



## knittigan

The Shaktus said:


> A few years back on St. Patty's Day, I was at a bar with my friends getting pleasantly drunk and watching March Madness on the 5 HDTVs, a white girl walks up behind me, turns me aroundd and says "I wonder if it's true what they say about black guys."
> 
> She then reached down my pants, grabbed my junk and said "Damn! I guess so! lololol" and walked off.
> 
> Some of my friends were hyping it up, telling me to go after her and bang her already.
> One of my female friends got pissed and almost kicked this random girl's teeth in, but compromised by just getting her kicked out of the bar.
> 
> Me...?
> Did you ever watch that Rick James episode of Chappelle's Show and Rick slapped Charlie Murphy? That's the look i had on my face.
> 
> All the guys watching were hooting and hollering about how lucky I was, while I'm standing there feeling violated as all hell.
> 
> At least some of the girls had sympathy.
> Well, the girls who weren't wondering who I was for a random pretty girl to grope me in broad daylight.
> Some thought I was in the NBA (6'8" black guy) and proceeded to ask if I played anywhere.
> 
> I was so mortified that I just went home.
> If I was an ES_P, I might have had a one night stand with a pretty white woman.
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> If you're a black, male INFP over 6'5" with an issue with people invading your personal (and sexual) space, STAY THE HELL AWAY FROM DRUNK WHITE WOMEN.


I'm not surprised that you felt violated; that's sexual assault (where I live). Your friends are gross for not understanding that. I'm very sorry that happened to you.


----------



## William I am

^^^^ RE that - it's a common attitude that men can't be victims of assault of abuse. It's not true, but it's commonplace.


I just gave my friend & neighbor a hug before she left - I'm not really into her, but just getting a somewhat long hug from her totally caused a commotion in my pants. I need some intimacy.


----------



## Ritual

"totally caused a commotion in my pants." - Why do I find this so funny? XD


----------



## carlaviii

Ritual said:


> "totally caused a commotion in my pants." - Why do I find this so funny? XD


Personally, I was envisioning something like a pair of kittens chasing each other around in there.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I see all the intoxicating beauty out there, and I don't have the resources to purchase any of that real estate, so to speak.


----------



## Kito

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I see all the intoxicating beauty out there, and I don't have the resources to purchase any of that real estate, so to speak.


You & I both.

I am absolutely going to hit the gym far more once I can drive. I can't think of a much better way to simultaneously be productive, stave off boredom and deal with (multiple forms of) frustration. I know it takes time and effort to see significant improvements in aesthetics, but it's gotta be worth it.


----------



## William I am

carlaviii said:


> Personally, I was envisioning something like a pair of kittens chasing each other around in there.


I think it was more akin to a snake chasing a kitten... erm. yeah. Anyway. I definitely felt "a stirring in my loins" lol.


----------



## William I am

Kito said:


> You & I both.
> 
> I am absolutely going to hit the gym far more once I can drive. I can't think of a much better way to simultaneously be productive, stave off boredom and deal with (multiple forms of) frustration. I know it takes time and effort to see significant improvements in aesthetics, but it's gotta be worth it.


If you can bike there, you can include your commute as part of your workout. If you want to lift before cardio (that's the recommended way for safety), then maybe you could bus it there and bike home.


----------



## Devrim

I've achieved a level of fitness now that makes me feel sexy,
And vibrant  

Finally I am allowing myself to be picky with how my partners look physically,
As much as I'm allowing myself to be picky regarding potential partners intellectual prowess.

Nothing is more a turn in than confidence and a brain!


----------



## Death Persuades

Guys at school today were making fun of a girl cause she had a "small ass" ( I was not with them, but passing by, and she was a bit ahead of me ) and I was like... well idk if their eyes are broken but that's a nice butt xD


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Guys at school today were making fun of a girl cause she had a "small ass" ( I was not with them, but passing by, and she was a bit ahead of me ) and I was like... well idk if their eyes are broken but that's a nice butt xD


Not intending to piss on their chips, but that kind of sounds like sexual harassment. (them, not you) There again tough to judge without knowing the full circumstances.


----------



## Death Persuades

IAmOrangeToday said:


> Not intending to piss on their chips, but that kind of sounds like sexual harassment. (them, not you) There again tough to judge without knowing the full circumstances.


They were talking to themselves, not her. I'm sure she would have smacked them otherwise  also I said that in my brain, not aloud. Not that it makes any difference


----------



## Chris Samberg

The Great One said:


> One time I ejaculated so hard, that the cum from my penis shot far up and some of it landed in my mouth. I actually tasted my own cum. That was one of the most horrible experiences of my life, and I never asked a woman to swallow again.


That deserves to be on a Bad Luck Brian meme. lol


----------



## cosmia

Why do I always get horny at work? I have so many library fantasies now...


----------



## William I am

Mzansi said:


> I've achieved a level of fitness now that makes me feel sexy,
> And vibrant
> 
> Finally I am allowing myself to be picky with how my partners look physically,
> As much as I'm allowing myself to be picky regarding potential partners intellectual prowess.
> 
> Nothing is more a turn in than confidence and a brain!


I know exactly what you mean. It's partly why I went back to the gym today (after the Dr. cleared me). I lost 25lbs a few years ago and that summer - DAMN I got checked out a lot. I loved it. 
Also agree that a sharp mind is a wonderful thing to get to enjoy.




Chris Samberg said:


> That deserves to be on a Bad Luck Brian meme. lol


I can top that.
One time, I came so hard that I got my own cum in my mustache and beard. And the wall behind me.


----------



## Chris Samberg

William I Am said:


> I can top that.
> One time, I came so hard that I got my own cum in my mustache and beard. And the wall behind me.




Yup. That one just blows it out of the water. lol


----------



## Bricolage

William I am said:


> One time, I came so hard that I got my own cum in my mustache and beard. And the wall behind me.


That's pretty impressive. Props. (Do you still have the beard? Did you just wipe the cum out with your hand? What was the other party's reaction?)


----------



## William I am

unctuousbutler said:


> That's pretty impressive. Props. (Do you still have the beard? Did you just wipe the cum out with your hand? What was the other party's reaction?)


Mustache, yes. Beard, no. Just a little goatee. I needed a few tissues, then quickly washed my face while my roommate was in his room. Things that lead to awkward conversations....

I was cybering with somebody and she thought it was hot as hell, and a bit funny. I thought it was funny.


----------



## William I am

Also, damn - dropping 30lbs dropped 9% of my body fat. Just figured that out with this nifty navy-method BF% calculator.


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

The first time I ate someone out, they had a panic attack as they climaxed. From the sweatiness and awkwardness of a first time experience on both hands to her burying her head in a pillow refusing to look at me for five minutes, and then just running out... I felt horrendous. Complete mood killer, as you might imagine. I was really concerned, and confused.


----------



## Bricolage

IAmOrangeToday said:


> The first time I ate someone out,


A good beginning to any story...


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

unctuousbutler said:


> A good beginning to any story...


If only it had a good ending too!


----------



## Bricolage

IAmOrangeToday said:


> If only it had a good ending too!


Yeah kinda an un/happy ending for both parties. :tongue:

Sorry about this pun but at least both of you have that experience under your belts.


----------



## Eudaimonia

Pineapple helps with the taste of cum or any mucus excretions to taste more sweet. Drinking a lot of water and doing a basic detox can help flush out any nast build up in the system that can make you smelly or taste nucky. Cumming often helps clean out the old junk and supposedly keeps you healthier which is sounds obvious, but you know your cum may not taste the same from one moment to the next and the fresher it is (as long as you aren't eating loads of garlic) the better the cum is going to taste. Cum normally tastes slightly salty and just gooey. My confession is that I don't swallow... I can't bear to make myself and I just spit it out in a tissue. :/ It's been a long time anyone came in my mouth anyway. Usually they cum all over my body instead. Someone I gave head to shot his cum onto the wall behind him. Haha... so, yeah... I've seen that happen.


----------



## Bricolage

I can't cum every day for seven consecutive days and not rest on the eighth; so somewhat similar to god in Genesis.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

unctuousbutler said:


> I can't cum every day for seven consecutive days and not rest on the eighth; so somewhat similar to god in Genesis.


Didn't He make the world in six days and rest on the seventh? Or have I got that wrong? (Must dig up a copy of the Bible.)

By the way, I read somewhere a long time ago that a world record for masturbation stands at 36 times in one hour. Excuse my Biblical profanity, but Christ almighty.


----------



## Bricolage

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Didn't He make the world in six days and rest on the seventh? Or have I got that wrong? (Must dig up a copy of the Bible.)
> 
> By the way, I read somewhere a long time ago that a world record for masturbation stands at 36 times in one hour. Excuse my Biblical profanity, but Christ almighty.


I would be very fatigued at even 36 times per month. :bored:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

unctuousbutler said:


> I would be very fatigued at even 36 times per month. :bored:


If he did it once a week, 36 times, it would sync up with a period of pregnancy. :laughing:


----------



## Bricolage

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> If he did it once a week, 36 times, it would sync up with a period of pregnancy. :laughing:


I think the Chinese (TCM) say one drop of semen is equivalent to forty drops of blood.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

unctuousbutler said:


> I think the Chinese (TCM) say one drop of semen is equivalent to forty drops of blood.


I don't know much about Traditional Chinese Medicine, but in what context is this meant? Does it mean masturbation is frowned upon?

I'm in a course on sexual behaviour this semester and my professor came into possession of an old book from somewhere in the 17th-19th centuries that claimed to be a medical text yet clearly abhorred the act of masturbation. There was a lot of religious fuel behind the statements. This was back in the days when people thought masturbating would make you go blind, deaf, or grow hair on your palms.


----------



## Bricolage

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I don't know much about Traditional Chinese Medicine, but in what context is this meant? Does it mean masturbation is frowned upon?
> 
> I'm in a course on sexual behaviour this semester and my professor came into possession of an old book from somewhere in the 17th-19th centuries that claimed to be a medical text yet clearly abhorred the act of masturbation. There was a lot of religious fuel behind the statements. This was back in the days when people thought masturbating would make you go blind, deaf, or grow hair on your palms.


That's probably something else. People in the West at that time erroneously thought masturbation led to insanity. Traditional chinese medicine, alternatively, claims that ejaculation depletes jing, which is basically your deep energy reserves. There's not really a value judgement of good/bad. Well, you might be able to say frowned upon in the context of Taoist monks who are looking to increase spiritual potency and clog up energy leaks.


----------



## L

William I am said:


> I can top that.
> One time, I came so hard that I got my own cum in my mustache and beard. And the wall behind me.





Scruzz said:


> ...Someone I gave head to shot his cum onto the wall behind him. Haha... so, yeah... I've seen that happen...


----------



## William I am

L said:


> View attachment 84080


Please, don't say "pics or it didn't happen"... 


(I think this was the time the girl I was with surprised me with "good boy" and the like. Totally hot and totally kinky, but I came like zOMG)


----------



## Devrim

Well today I found out I fulfill a fetish for some people,
I'm not sure if I should be happy I can satisfy this,
Or not xD


----------



## L

William I am said:


> Please, don't say "pics or it didn't happen"...
> 
> 
> (I think this was the time the girl I was with surprised me with "good boy" and the like. Totally hot and totally kinky, but I came like zOMG)


Na, nothing like that, I'm sure I could find pics fairly easily if I wanted to. No, what I meant was that we have two separate sides of the (same?) story here haha. One who sprayed the wall and the other who made the person spray the wall.



Mzansi said:


> Well today I found out I fulfill a fetish for some people,
> I'm not sure if I should be happy I can satisfy this,
> Or not xD


Which is...


----------



## William I am

Heh heh. Pretty sure that other posted isn't the one who was on the other end...


----------



## Devrim

L said:


> Na, nothing like that, I'm sure I could find pics fairly easily if I wanted to. No, what I meant was that we have two separate sides of the (same?) story here haha. One who sprayed the wall and the other who made the person spray the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is...


I'd say,
But this is public xD


----------



## Calvaire

I sent dirty pics to a stranger on craiglist,I'm more than likely NOT going to fuck him,but it did give me a strange confidence.


----------



## Vitamin D

If your partner drinks nothing but red bull and eats nothing, her meow box will taste fruity.


----------



## EccentricSiren

- When I'm attracted to someone, if I am attracted to every aspect of them, when I fantasize about sex with them, it's usually not very kinky, but a lot more focused on the connection that I would want to be there, how their body would feel next to mine, the energy between us, and those kinds of things. If I'm attracted to them more on a physical level but not that much to their personality, I have really kinky fantasies about them.

- I've only had actual sex once in my life. But I have had cybersex plenty of times and I've fooled around before. The one time I did have sex made me realize I really only wanted it with someone I loved. I was so paranoid about having gotten an STD afterwards that I realized that just wasn't worth it for someone I didn't have strong feelings for.


----------



## Vitamin D

Siren, I hear ya on that about paranoid on things like that. I've fooled around and stuff but never went all the way for similar fears. Plus the opportunity that came was she was totally out of it. Drinking, toking up and all that that she probably didn't even know who I was. I felt like I'd be raping her so I didn't. 

Having a a connection is important. I mean fantasies are just that, fantasies. They live in your head and can be fun. I'm sure people here fantasizes about kicking a co-workers ass at work but they don't actually come to fruition.


----------



## soya

I have turned down more sexual opportunities than I have taken. Someday when I'm old, I will terribly regret the folly of my youth...


----------



## Penguin

sex was always something that could keep me interested, now its just..boring, and there's nothing that can really hold my attention. I'm about to gradate college and I have no real idea what I want to do with my life.


----------



## William I am

Vitamin D said:


> If your partner drinks nothing but red bull and eats nothing, her meow box will taste fruity.


... Did you just.... Meow box.... :blushed: wowsers.


----------



## carlaviii

Text from a FWB yesterday afternoon: you busy?

(crashing sound as I clear the decks) text back: nope! be there in ten.


----------



## Eudaimonia

Penguin said:


> sex was always something that could keep me interested, now its just..boring, and there's nothing that can really hold my attention. I'm about to gradate college and I have no real idea what I want to do with my life.


What would help you heighten your interest in sex?


----------



## SeñorTaco

I'm so fucking horny all the time I swear I hate it when my boyfriend isn't with me. Oh and trust me, once you go black you can never go back.
Also +50 points if you're black <3 Cutie pies everywhere need to be recognised.


----------



## Penguin

Scruzz said:


> What would help you heighten your interest in sex?


I think maybe a relationship, with emotional attachment to it could help. That's about it. Other than that my body has biological reactions to women but my mind just says "meh"


----------



## carlaviii

SeñorTaco said:


> Oh and trust me, once you go black you can never go back.


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## SeñorTaco

carlaviii said:


> I respectfully disagree.


personal preference for ****** <3


----------



## Arjan

I'm an oral virgin. I don't mind 'going down', but that particular favour never got returned.


----------



## William I am

Eh, the favor being returned has never gotten me off. Except one time when I was moving my hand as though jerking off and rubbing the woman's pussy. Even that was a bit .... well, no, it was awesome. But it was only the one time.


----------



## William I am

I have used roadhead to keep me awake on a long drive.


----------



## Bennantg

SeñorTaco said:


> I'm so fucking horny all the time I swear I hate it when my boyfriend isn't with me. Oh and trust me, once you go black you can never go back.
> Also +50 points if you're black <3 Cutie pies everywhere need to be recognised.


Ayy, that's what's up bebé!


----------



## drmiller100

SeñorTaco said:


> I'm so fucking horny all the time I swear I hate it when my boyfriend isn't with me. Oh and trust me, once you go black you can never go back.
> .


I've slept with black women. All women are special, but being black does not make them extra special.


----------



## Rift

William I am said:


> Eh, the favor being returned has never gotten me off.


I'm the same way... and it's way down on my list of preferences. 

It can be enjoyable 

but even in general... I need a lot of additional stimulation just to get off. 

a fair bit foreplay, setting the mood, mixing it up with a few kinks or just remaining flexible and adaptable... my body is less of puzzle box than a game of twister, while my/your bits are engaging in this, put your left hand here and I'll put my right hand there as you're rubbing your free foot along my spine and derriere while we're aggressively debating the merits and flaws of dirty talk.... which is my dirty talk.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

The more sexually creative a girl's mind is, the better.

If a girl invites me to her apartment, and, kind of like @_Rift_ says, has a game of Twister set up, and it's me vs. her, naked, she's a step closer to winning my heart.

Anything that doesn't include other dude(s), sticking things in my butt, or cracks/whips, is free game to me. The kinkier the better.

DEFINITELY hope future employers check out this website.

Need to find a girl REALLLLLLLLY comfortable with her body and sexuality.


----------



## chimeric

I typically enjoy a partner's orgasms more than my own, but I get annoyed if he's too obvious about his preference of getting over giving. It's the principle of the matter.


----------



## Kyandigaru

friends with benefits....fuck buddies...kick it boy/girl... Let's see if I can handle that...I want love, and still open to it. but this guy is WAAYYY too fine to turn down for that. hhmmm? exotic too.


----------



## Bricolage

chimeric said:


> I typically enjoy a partner's orgasms more than my own, but I get annoyed if he's too obvious about his preference of getting over giving. It's the principle of the matter.


Where does he normally cum?


----------



## Devrim

I always seem to only be attracted to me who are at least 4 years older than me,
Something about them that just makes them so much sexier.

Though recently there has been someone more my age that I'm finding more and more interesting!


----------



## Drewbie

I had every intention of doing some deep cleaning around my apartment today but somehow I spent the whole day laying in bed and masturbating.


----------



## William I am

Had to cover up the pocket pussy I had sitting out drying in my room when my neighbor came over to work on a problem (I have white boards in my room). Whups.

Coming up on a full year since I've had sex regularly. Just about every girl I meet strikes me as interesting in one way or another, but as of yet... all either unavailable or otherwise not interested.


----------



## dragthewaters

Damn it, I think I'm sexually attracted to my boss. This is so awkward. How do I make it go away?

Come to think of it, I am the fucking poster child for daddy issues.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

The last part of my exam in my sexual behaviour course today assigned us to label the anatomy of a vagina.

That's one complex piece of business y'all got down there.


----------



## milti

Thanks to this one moronic fuck, I will probably not want to have sex for a long time now. :frustrating:


----------



## L

milti said:


> Thanks to this one moronic fuck, I will probably not want to have sex for a long time now. :frustrating:


?


----------



## milti

L said:


> ?


I was talking about this one time I just didn't enjoy it all. He was too rough for my liking.


----------



## PumpkinEater

... I sort of miss the taste of my boyfriend's cock. A lot. 
I also miss when he'd start trembling all over when i moved my tongue in such a precise little motion. Ahh. He needs to come home. Now.


----------



## Wosush

I've got insane fetish for blue-eyed blondes. Sorry.


----------



## Penguin

Ive realized I really only get horny when I'm bored....


----------



## L

In yet another futile attempt to meet women I've downloaded the 'tinder' app. It lists my age as 113 and I can't fix it so I don't have to worry about real people rejecting me, the fucking app does it for me.


----------



## L

L said:


> In yet another futile attempt to meet women I've downloaded the 'tinder' app. It lists my age as 113 and I can't fix it so I don't have to worry about real people rejecting me, the fucking app does it for me.


Nope, still gotta worry about other people. 

Within 5 minutes of posting that I got a message! Enthusiasm would be short lived however. After about 3 messages she straight up told me she wanted to get naughty. Then she told me she wanted to get on a webcam. Several red flags had already gone up at this point but I figured it couldn't hurt to keep going further so I told her that I didn't have a webcam, which is a lie. Then she gave me a url that linked to a webcam website 'so she could play for me' but it requires a credit card 'for age verification'. Fucking phenomenal, I'm not that goddamned desperate/stupid! 

I hate my life.

EDIT: so now my options are:
1) short ab workout and go play basketball as planned, even if I'll be a little late because of this lovely little mishap or...
2) frusterbate


----------



## carlaviii

L said:


> In yet another futile attempt to meet women I've downloaded the 'tinder' app. It lists my age as 113 and I can't fix it so I don't have to worry about real people rejecting me, the fucking app does it for me.


Ow, bourbon in my nose... damn, L, I sympathize with 90% of the things you say but that's a whole new level of bad luck.


----------



## L

carlaviii said:


> Ow, bourbon in my nose... damn, L, I sympathize with 90% of the things you say but that's a whole new level of bad luck.


I'm destined to die alone. One of my two pendants I wear around my neck helps symbolize it:
*watch for edit for picture, will mention*


----------



## L

carlaviii said:


> Ow, bourbon in my nose... damn, L, I sympathize with 90% of the things you say but that's a whole new level of bad luck.











The silver one on the left is the tiger claw, which I have come to believe is my spirit animal, if such things exist. The one on the right is the predator symbol, it's symbol is for those who seek adventure in their lives, but to me it goes much deeper than that (as does the original meaning of the tiger claw). When you seek adventure you don't put down any roots, you are a nomad, nowhere to return to, nowhere that is home. You are a wanderer who flows from place to place, always seeking and never truly belonging for very long.


----------



## Bricolage

L said:


> I'm destined to die alone. One of my two pendants I wear around my neck helps symbolize it:
> *watch for edit for picture, will mention*


Why are you so fatalistic? Aren't you a young kid?


----------



## L

unctuousbutler said:


> Why are you so fatalistic? Aren't you a young kid?


A young body does not translate to a young soul.


----------



## Bricolage

L said:


> A young body does not translate to a young soul.


A young body roughly translates into a lot more time. I also think an "old soul" wouldn't get as hung up on these ephemeral and largely pointless things.


----------



## L

unctuousbutler said:


> A young body roughly translates into a lot more time. I also think an "old soul" wouldn't get as hung up on these ephemeral and largely pointless things.


If you want to know the truth it's a large culmination of a number of things both new and old. 

DAMMIT JUST LET ME VENT! Enough of your logic lol.


----------



## William I am

I've been eye-fucking people uncontrollably lately. I don't like it, but god damnit I am horny! This girl I was around today for like 10 minutes was wearing tights and a t-shirt and I swear I could see eeeverything. It was so damned hard to not stare at the outline of her pussy through her tights. Fucking. Hell. I need sex.


----------



## drmiller100

I taught a woman to squirt tonight. It was her first orgasm brought on by another person. couldn't get it done with the clit, so swung for the grandslam and brought her home......
yes. bragging.


----------



## Sun Lips

Everyone in this thread is damn hot.

Okay, here's one: Once, I made out with THE hottest girl I know in person. Everyone has an idea of their hottest celebrity, or their "dream girl/guy" etc, but this was the most attractive female I have ever actually met. She was about six feet tall with dark hair, big beautiful brown eyes, freckles, killer curvaceous body, everything. Total knockout.

I really wish I would have gone further, honestly. At the time, we were probably only doing it to impress our boyfriends.. well, she was doing it to impress her boyfriend. I used to pretend to be all heterosexual, but the truth is that I wanted to kiss her and touch her, and damn it. We all got a little intoxicated, and of course the boys wanted to see it. I purposely egged everyone on until we were dared, and I took full advantage. I think we both liked it more than expected, groping each other and everything. The guys loved it. She loved it. I loved it the most. As we pulled away from each other, I remember the way she looked at me. A look of total lust, giving in to something she was a tiny bit afraid of. Like we both would have gone for it in front of the whole room. Then she blinked a couple times and turned to the guys and asked how they liked it, then moved on with her life. But I know she remembers.

This was 3-4 years ago. We're still friends on Facebook and she lost the loser boyfriend a long time ago. It'll probably never happen now that I'm engaged and everything, but I still think about her. She wasn't the first girl I kissed, or the last, but she was definitely the hottest (not just in physical appearance).

My drunken confession for the night... Woo!


----------



## William I am

I've responded to at least 10 craigslist posts tonight. I'm desperate.

I know this is judgmental, but it's how I feel.
Also, I don't understand how there are so many BBW posts. I'm sorry, but being beautiful does not exclude being somewhat big, but being big does not make anybody beautiful in and of itself. And they're posting for "fit athletic men". Do they actually get this to work? I've been with bigger girls, but never thought they were particularly beautiful because they were fat. I said it. Fat.


----------



## carlaviii

William I am said:


> Also, I don't understand how there are so many BBW posts. I'm sorry, but being beautiful does not exclude being somewhat big, but being big does not make anybody beautiful in and of itself. And they're posting for "fit athletic men". Do they actually get this to work? I've been with bigger girls, but never thought they were particularly beautiful because they were fat. I said it. Fat.


Yup, fat. And I agree that being fat doesn't make you beautiful any more than being skinny makes you beautiful. 

BBW was the first positive term for a fat woman I ever heard. It started being used when I was a late teen (so, late 80s) and then vanished for ten or fifteen years. I was glad it came back, because otherwise we just get called awkward or ugly things... and I actually agree that using "curvy" does not work because of conflicting definitions. "Zaftig" would be good, but it's not familiar to a lot of people. 

Does it work? Probably. Especially if you like black guys. If you think all the guys flirting with me on OKC are fat themselves -- they aren't. Honestly, I've been surprised at how few guys my size have messaged me.


----------



## knittigan

William I am said:


> I've responded to at least 10 craigslist posts tonight. I'm desperate.
> 
> I know this is judgmental, but it's how I feel.
> Also, I don't understand how there are so many BBW posts. I'm sorry, but being beautiful does not exclude being somewhat big, but being big does not make anybody beautiful in and of itself. And they're posting for "fit athletic men". Do they actually get this to work? I've been with bigger girls, but never thought they were particularly beautiful because they were fat. I said it. Fat.


Fat isn't a dirty word unless you hate fat people or think they're evil or something... just my two cents.

There are conventionally beautiful people of all sizes, just like being thin or buff or whatever does not make someone attractive by default. The fact is simply just that people don't assess beauty in the same way because people value different features to varying extents. I'm in the same boat as you, though, someone's body size is pretty neutral to me in terms of their general overall attractiveness. 

I'm pretty flexible in terms of someone's size because I'm _more _attracted to people's faces and general vibe than their pant size, but that isn't the case for everyone; I'm consistently kind of surprised by how many conventionally good looking guys end up dating what I think are pretty homely women (over, say, a zaftig woman -- thanks, @_carlaviii, _great word -- with what I think is a more general beauty, eg. someone's face and shape) because they are attracted to their bodies over the rest of their looks. 

And this isn't a judgment that comes from me or my body insecurities, no; I am attracted to women too, so I'm like "Really? Her? No me gusta nada. I like that symmetrical, doe-eyed, _zaftig_ fox over there." No judgment, that's just not how I roll. 

I think people can be uncritical about the extent to which their attractions are socially-informed, but at the end of the day, I don't think that people choose who they're attracted to, so yeah.

ETA: Also, yes. There are "fit athletic men" that are sexually attracted to fat women because they feel the same way that I do, or they just plain old think that fat bodies are sexy. There are people who do, even if they are not the majority or very outspoken about it.


----------



## mimesis

carlaviii said:


> Yup, fat. And I agree that being fat doesn't make you beautiful any more than being skinny makes you beautiful.
> 
> BBW was the first positive term for a fat woman I ever heard. It started being used when I was a late teen (so, late 80s) and then vanished for ten or fifteen years. I was glad it came back, because otherwise we just get called awkward or ugly things... and I actually agree that using "curvy" does not work because of conflicting definitions. "Zaftig" would be good, but it's not familiar to a lot of people.
> 
> Does it work? Probably. Especially if you like black guys. If you think all the guys flirting with me on OKC are fat themselves -- they aren't. Honestly, I've been surprised at how few guys my size have messaged me.


Don't believe I ever heard of that term, Zaftig, I love it! Teach me more pls. :tongue:










I agree being fat doesnt make you any more (or less) beautiful than being skinny makes you. I don't think you can look sexy, if you don't feel sexy, and while sexy outfits can make you feel sexy, it won't matter if you reject your body, in the first place.


----------



## Naama

Imo being in bad shape physically(let it be obesity or really skinny with no muscles and just bones sticking out) is pretty damn unattractive. Its not only about the physical part of it, but i just cant help myself to not see fat people as lazy(not moving enough to lose some weight), mentally weak(not being able to resist temptations) or just plain stupid(not understanding what you are supposed to eat and being unable to find out or just not understanding that its dangerous to your health to eat too much shit or not eat enough).


----------



## carlaviii

Naama said:


> Imo being in bad shape physically(let it be obesity or really skinny with no muscles and just bones sticking out) is pretty damn unattractive. Its not only about the physical part of it, but i just cant help myself to not see fat people as lazy(not moving enough to lose some weight), mentally weak(not being able to resist temptations) or just plain stupid(not understanding what you are supposed to eat and being unable to find out or just not understanding that its dangerous to your health to eat too much shit or not eat enough).


Then educate yourself about metabolism rates, how fructose is metabolized differently from sucrose, and the effects of cortisol on weight retention. Metabolism is a very complicated thing -- it's kept humans alive through millions of years of unreliable food supplies -- and there is plenty that science does not know yet. There's even some evidence that a virus may be involved (WTF?)

Also look at the economics of food supply, "food deserts," and going hungry here in the USA. The short version is: if you're poor, you can only afford to eat crap. 

Personally I think (nobody asked, I know) the "fat epidemic" is a perfect storm of food supply, the nutritional content of the food, economics, our ancient metabolisms and instincts, and yes increasingly sedentary, instant-gratification lifestyles. Nobody has control over all of these things in their lives, unfortunately.

I hope this doesn't come across as lecturing. I don't mean to. It's just such a complicated issue that gets cut down to "get off your ass, fatty."


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Well, last night a girl offered to tie me down, blindfold me, and let her have her way with me. 

Then her friend came over and said 'you don't have to tie him down, I'll make sure he's a good boy and lays still.' I kid you not.

She came off way too easy, and both had a bit to drunk, I did not.

Turned them down. They just came across a little sleazy, not that classy. And besides, gone are the days that I give out my sex like candy. This might sound weird and a bit pretentious, but I sometimes wonder if, physiologically, my body was made for sex. Maybe it's an evolution thing, I don't know. I sometimes don't feel like I belong in my body. An experience like sex I only want to give to girls that I think are worth it. These two were not.


----------



## carlaviii

mimesis said:


> Don't believe I ever heard of that term, Zaftig, I love it! Teach me more pls. :tongue:


LOL, love this! I first heard zaftig attached to an erotica anthology, way back in the 90s. It's a fun word, sounds a little crazy. I wish it got around more.


----------



## Naama

carlaviii said:


> Then educate yourself about metabolism rates, how fructose is metabolized differently from sucrose, and the effects of cortisol on weight retention. Metabolism is a very complicated thing -- it's kept humans alive through millions of years of unreliable food supplies -- and there is plenty that science does not know yet. There's even some evidence that a virus may be involved (WTF?)
> 
> Also look at the economics of food supply, "food deserts," and going hungry here in the USA. The short version is: if you're poor, you can only afford to eat crap.
> 
> Personally I think (nobody asked, I know) the "fat epidemic" is a perfect storm of food supply, the nutritional content of the food, economics, our ancient metabolisms and instincts, and yes increasingly sedentary, instant-gratification lifestyles. Nobody has control over all of these things in their lives, unfortunately.
> 
> I hope this doesn't come across as lecturing. I don't mean to. It's just such a complicated issue that gets cut down to "get off your ass, fatty."


I have studied metabolism and weight loss quite a bit. In reality medical conditions that would cause someone to be overweight are REALLY REALLY rare(im counting out self caused conditions and use of drugs). Also its not true that you can only eat crap if you are poor, i have watched tons of videos(made by americans) explaining this myth and giving advice on how to eat healthy and do it cheap(with pretty much the same budget as cheapest crap). Its just that most people dont know how the body works and think that they are doing everything right when in reality they are doing something seriously wrong.

For example people often dont know that you shouldnt be eating nothing 3-4 hours after exercising, because you will keep burning calories for few hours and because when you do eat after exercising you will just start automatically storing fat(as insulin is released) and stop burning calories. Something as simple as this can make all the difference in weight loss.
Or that starch is basically 3 glucose molecules attached together and it will brake down into glucose really fast after you eat it and making a sudden high raising of your blood sugar(which means that because there is big and fast rise in blood sugar, it will also drop down fast, causing you to be hungry again fast). So potatoes are basically just sugar, so are many flours and all sorts of stuff that doesent look or taste like sugar..

This being said, its not just about "get off your ass, fatty", moving doesent make any difference in weight loss if your diet isnt good or you dont know what you are doing.


----------



## iowagal22

knittigan said:


> I think people can be uncritical about the extent to which their attractions are socially-informed, but at the end of the day, I don't think that people choose who they're attracted to, so yeah.


I'm with you guys on this one. I'd even go as far as saying that I tend to prefer body types that deviate from what society has deemed as attractive. I don't really see the appeal in the washboard Abercrombie ad abs... they're kind of frightening and alien to behold. I'm more likely to go for a Chris O'Dowd type. I used to feign interest in the society-approved fellas when I was a teenager. You care more about other people's reactions to who you're attracted to when you're younger, I think. After a while, it matters less.


----------



## Devrim

When I see a guy on Vine I am instantly more attracted to them,
I like the confidence!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I got 24/90 on my first test in sexual behaviour. Not a good start.


----------



## Penguin

carlaviii said:


> Then educate yourself about metabolism rates, how fructose is metabolized differently from sucrose, and the effects of cortisol on weight retention. Metabolism is a very complicated thing -- it's kept humans alive through millions of years of unreliable food supplies -- and there is plenty that science does not know yet. There's even some evidence that a virus may be involved (WTF?)
> 
> Also look at the economics of food supply, "food deserts," and going hungry here in the USA. The short version is: if you're poor, you can only afford to eat crap.
> 
> Personally I think (nobody asked, I know) the "fat epidemic" is a perfect storm of food supply, the nutritional content of the food, economics, our ancient metabolisms and instincts, and yes increasingly sedentary, instant-gratification lifestyles. Nobody has control over all of these things in their lives, unfortunately.
> 
> I hope this doesn't come across as lecturing. I don't mean to. It's just such a complicated issue that gets cut down to "get off your ass, fatty."


I'm "poor" as far as food budget is concerned. I can eat salmon, a loaf of french bread (not the whole loaf, but part of it), a bannana and red wine without getting any dishes dirty and no prep time for ~6$ that's the only "big" meal I need the rest of the day contains nuts and fruit and a protein shake if I'm feeling hungry. 

the misconception that poor people can only eat crap and therefore look like crap is wrong, its just EASIER to eat crap aka mcdonalds. So...yes being fat does convey a certain laziness, a lack of self control, and potentially below average intelligence. Couple that with the fact that MOST of them have image/confidence issues and you have a pretty unattractive person. Are there exceptions? absolutely, I've met and known "fat" girls who tried really hard to be healthy and were intelligent and attractive. 98% are not like that though.

My mom is fat, and my sister was for a while till I started helping her diet/exercise.

anyway, really hate when fat people make excuses, SOME people can't help it, but the majority are as I described above, and most of them blame everyone except themselves.


----------



## Kito

I'm awkward as fuck talking about sexual stuff, but I lurk this board a lot. In my life so far I've never experienced any sort of intimacy, sexual or romantic, that wasn't initiated over the internet and so I have little to contribute... given my age it's only reasonable to not worry about it yet, but one's gotta wonder how long it takes for something to happen before you start wondering if there's something wrong with you. 

I like guys... I knew I liked guys from the moment I experienced any sort of sexual attraction. Had occasional interest in females but was disinterested for the most part. That's changed significantly this year, I like girls a lot more now. Not sure what influenced it but it sure as hell wasn't in my control. It's new territory for me, I mean woah since when do I like girls' bodies? I like both genders to some extent, but as to which I enjoy more (if the attraction isn't equal) who knows. 

I know two guys who have shown interest in me and I could have sex with them if I wanted. Guess it says something about me that I haven't chosen to yet. It's easy with guys but with girls I get this guilty feeling, like I shouldn't be attracted to them, that it's wrong and I'm violating them merely by having the attraction. It's dumb and I wish I knew how to stop feeling that way.

No real purpose in this post, just stuff I wanted to get off my chest, even though it's majorly condensed because this is really personal to me as it is. Damn I need to open up more.


----------



## drmiller100

Kito pretty normal stuff for your age.No worries be patient and there are others like you


----------



## Kyandigaru

all i can think about is his blue-green eyes, sandy brown hair and dark eyebrows...His athlete body standing tall with a 6'1 build. An exotic Algerian man. he brings out nothing but my lust for him....i just want to sink my teeth into his skin...


----------



## Antipode

I confess that I'm so boring that I have nothing to confess about.


----------



## afriskykiwi

I did a girl anal using tanning lotion as lube. I advise against tanning lotion for lube...


----------



## iowagal22

:frustrating:


----------



## ATLeow

If someone had asked me a year ago what my sexual orientation was, I'd actually have had an answer for them, but now it's so all-over-the-place it's not even funny. It's not even consistent day-to-day. The sexual and romantic attractions are rarely the same and either can swing from straight to bi to completely uninterested to anything else in the space of a couple of days independent of each other. I just wish I had some consistency, it's getting confusing and kind of annoying.


----------



## Kyandigaru

i want some foreign, penis. I mean....foreign! moved to the US and been here for less than 10 years. I did the west African and it was okay...however he was selfish. I just want something exotic...


----------



## carlaviii

Hadn't seen him in seven weeks. I thought his hold on me had finally slipped away, but one text and... (deep breath) 

This might sound like a non sequitor, but it's not: guys, an average-size dick can go anywhere, do anything, all night long, without doing any harm. Master what you've got and rule the world. :wink:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Started messing around with a Dom last November. There was a time when I was very attached to him and even though we never talked about it, I felt like I needed to be loyal to him and not mess with anyone else. But still, we weren't exclusive so I fucked around and I felt guilty afterwards. I had never felt that way before, but it didn't stop me. I forced myself to get over feeling like I truly belonged to him because we were only play partners and nothing else.

I don't feel bad about fucking other guys anymore, but I have trouble playing with other Doms. It's just too much effort learning to trust someone else and I always think they'll never be as good as him. They can use, abuse, degrade and humiliate me even more than what he already does and I could love it all, but I'm always afraid they won't be as smart and pick up on nonverbal cues. 

I recently got a surface piercing removed that was on my nape and when I brought it up to him, he mentioned collaring me. I've fantasized about being collared by him before, but now that he's brought it up, it freaks me out. I know what it's supposed to mean. I told him "maybe," then it was never brought up again. Saw him the other day and he asked if I had any hot boyfriends from over the summer. Said to him that I didn't want a boyfriend. Not sure if he was trying to get something out of me or if he was just making conversation. I kinda want to be collared by him but at the same time, I don't. Not sure of what the implications are for us outside of the bedroom. It could just be for a scene and I'm only psyching myself out


tl;dr, slut has commitment issues.


----------



## devoid

Today I visited my (fairly conservative) pastor, who actually ordered me to masturbate LOL. He was like, "There are some pretty compelling passages against fornication, but nothing clearly against masturbation. I'd rather you were doing that!" xD But... but sex is fun...


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

devoid said:


> Today I visited my (fairly conservative) pastor, who actually ordered me to masturbate LOL. He was like, "There are some pretty compelling passages against fornication, but nothing clearly against masturbation. I'd rather you were doing that!" xD But... but sex is fun...


I had a pastor one time who encouraged me to "beat the bishop."

But he meant it in the context of an upcoming parish-wide chess tournament.


----------



## devoid

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I had a pastor one time who encouraged me to "beat the bishop."
> 
> But he meant it in the context of an upcoming parish-wide chess tournament.


Mine was more of a "please stop fornicating with all the boys from church." xD


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

devoid said:


> Mine was more of a "please stop fornicating with all the boys from church." xD


I'm sorry, but if God truly is a perfect creator and sex truly is wrong in so many contexts, then making a sex drive was a massive own goal God.


----------



## devoid

IAmOrangeToday said:


> I'm sorry, but if God truly is a perfect creator and sex truly is wrong in so many contexts, then making a sex drive was a massive own goal God.


Sex isn't wrong at all. It just isn't intended for personal amusement. So God encourages us strongly to stop using other people's bodies to satiate our selfish addictive behavior and make a commitment to the person we intend to become one body with. The struggle is the point. If God wanted our lives to be easy and 100% directed toward Him, He could have made us all robots and being saved would be meaningless.


----------



## Tuscan Dreamscape

wow, a wondrous notion..what is it about the shadow self, really? It's all I can ever think of, all that I can dream, it is my sole and ultimate purpose. The somewhat rational part of my brain, taken on a swift ride through a splendid, lush forest. It's summer, rich in its aroma and steamy, hot and wet. All I want to do is bring it all to the forefront of my daily routine. There, it is powerful, raw and raucous. It is simply wonderful. No sooner has the urge been satisfied, it resurfaces, nudging, taunting, daring me to experience it, once again. The dream is really just my life. It rouses me from my ostensibly resourceful, somewhat mysterious, positively clever, yet, neutral colored existence and makes me want to.....splash everything in rich, vibrant hues, the supreme confidence of success and commitment. The logical, intuitive extrovert...All I desire, simply, is to desire it all. I love it, all of it. I enjoy embracing the shadow self. Steamy and slow, hot and sensual.......quiet, elegant, thoughtful, she is all I long for.


----------



## Kyandigaru

got a message from a tattooed white guy who is really cute..., that irish blood. did some research and found out he sends dick pics to any girl that wants to see how big it is. i get turned off when he THEN ASKED ME if i want to see it...my reply is no! thinks to self: _all i want is a relationship with a man that makes me feel special.
_ 
he then tries to clean it up by saying that he never sends out pics to women. umm, yeah fucking right liar!!! then he goes on to say hes looking for a relationship? thinks to self: _really? with who???!!!_ now that i know for a fact he is actually looking for sex....i want to see how big it really is now. Fuck it, _YOLO

whats odd about this is that i have sent my ex pics of my tits and the break-up was fucked up. so who knows who seen my tig ol' bitties...._


----------



## TwistedMuses

I am robotically cold in these fields of life... No let out, just repression and silence. 
Or...


----------



## Kyandigaru

to think i wanted to see his penis. pff....yeah right. i want to see a man with a heart that will fuck me good whenever i want it not when it was on his time only. i want love mother fucker. the kind that has a great penis and nice heart attached to it.


----------



## L

I'm a billion times more excited about my intramural basketball team having its first game tonight than about the girl that supposedly said she wanted to meet me at tonights dance class. 

This is how I feel about my basketball game tonight:








This is how I feel about meeting that girl tonight:









EDIT: on a side related Naruto note, if all of the Uzumaki clan has red hair, why doesn't Naruto?


----------



## Crimson Ash

L said:


> EDIT: on a side related Naruto note, if all of the Uzumaki clan has red hair, why doesn't Naruto?


Its because Naruto is only half Uzumaki. The other half being Namikaze his fathers side who has his hair colour.


Also good luck tonight, and don't forget to breathe.


----------



## L

UtterMess said:


> Its because Naruto is only half Uzumaki. The other half being Namikaze his fathers side who has his hair colour.


Whoa, wait a minute, that's real world logic, you have to use video game logic here lol. I'm mostly talking about Kishi (or is that the writer of Bleach? Hmmm... not sure anymore) because I think Naruto would have looked badass with the trademark red hair. He has his father's jutsu and has completely revamped it into his own but he will never learn any sealing techniques so I think he should have gotten the red hair lol. 




> Also good luck tonight, and don't forget to breathe.


Thank you, but we lost. My team (myself included) got flustered at the horrible refs in the first half and just got out played in the second half because we were all pissed off x.x 

Hate losing against crap teams.


----------



## Kyandigaru

i am tired of being offered dick. why can't i get emotions and respect attached to it?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I've pretty much given up any effort to appear sexually attractive.

I used to put a lot of work into it just a couple short years ago.


----------



## Wellsy

When i'm most aroused, the most appealing thing in my mind tends to end up being a woman being forceful with me and pushing my head in between her legs and loving her with my mouth.


----------



## petite libellule

I can't be in this thread. this is an awful thread. I gotta go! this is why I can't write erotica. it's too distracting! who decided to put this thread here! fucking @Wellsy had to be the last poster and peak my curiosity. LOL! wtf. Screw this thread! I'm out!


----------



## petite libellule

About 2 yrs ago I went on a few dating sites and had fun getting to know people I ended up having no interest in (sexually or otherwise). I ended up having a lot of people interested in me only to say, 

_"HAHA! I'm just joking! I don't think I really want to be dating now."_

No remorse.

recently, once again, only this time for more "casual" I went on dating sites and had fun getting to know people that I ended up having no interest in. I've decided I think I did it to see if I was still desirable sexually. I'm in my early thirties ya know, I wanted to make sure my face wasn't in fact melting and that I was still pretty. I ended up having a lot of people interested in me only for me to say, 

_"HAHA! I'm just joking! I have NO time to date you!" ... _once again. No Remorse.

My sexual confession is. I'm a Total Tease. 

Honestly, there ARE absolutely times I am not teasing, just that I suppose I'm just one to, do what I want to do, when I want to do it. I guess this makes me by a mans definition, a bitch tease. 

and I'm afraid to admit it but ... I get off on it. I like the control. It's like, cognitive foreplay. It's not my problem no one perceives the game and sits their all disgruntled. Maybe if they got off on the tension their wouldn't be denial associated. _The whole thing just encourages me to be more of a bitch than I already am._

This of course makes me sad, that's the maso in me. 
But then again, the sadist smiles and the whole cycle keeps on spinning waiting for a spoke. wtf.


----------



## Penguin

Ningsta Kitty said:


> About 2 yrs ago I went on a few dating sites and had fun getting to know people I had no interest in (sexually or otherwise). I ended up having a lot of people interested in me only to say,
> 
> _"HAHA! I'm just joking! I don't think I really want to be dating now."_
> 
> No remorse.
> 
> recently, once again, only this time for more "casual" I went on dating sites and had fun getting to know people that I ended up having no interest in. I've decided I think I did it to see if I was still desirable sexually. I'm in my early thirties ya know, I wanted to make sure my face wasn't in fact melting and that I was still pretty. I ended up having a lot of people interested in me only for me to say,
> 
> _"HAHA! I'm just joking! I have NO time to date you!" ... _once again. No Remorse.
> 
> My sexual confession is. I'm a Total Tease.
> 
> Honestly, there ARE absolutely times I am not teasing, just that I suppose I'm just one to, do what I want to do, when I want to do it. I guess this makes me by a mans definition, a bitch tease.
> 
> and I'm afraid to admit it but ... I get off on it. I like the control. It's like, cognitive foreplay. It's not my problem no one perceives the game and sits their all disgruntled. Maybe if they got off on the tension their wouldn't be denial associated. _The whole thing just encourages me to be more of a bitch than I already am._
> 
> This of course makes me sad, that's the maso in me.
> But then again, the sadist smiles and the whole cycle keeps on spinning waiting for a spoke. wtf.


I can spot chicks like you after about 3 conversations, and/or 5 text messages. I immediately make it a point to never ever talk to them again. Thanks for confirming my suspicions that there are in fact a fair number of females who think exactly this way.

PS.

I like the confusion when I show interest in someone like you, let you think you have me on the hook, and then I act like you don't exist for the rest of your life. This has happened twice at uni now, and I see both girls on a regular basis, that look of "HEY...HEY....HEY dont you see the eye contact I'm making? am I invisible? wtf?" is super satisfying. I know you think about me but can't change to the point that you would actually pursue me in a respectful manner. You can't. It's sad.


----------



## petite libellule

Penguin said:


> I know you think about me but can't change to the point that you would actually pursue me in a respectful manner. You can't. It's sad.


no. Actually I don't. I find pouting to be a huge turn off. 

If now you teased me back we'd be in business. And if over a long time it played out into a relationship, that would be great, if not, no worries. If you enjoy someone's company and it doesn't work out, you no longer desire to enjoy their company? That's stupid. If you didn't tease back and didn't get all emotional about it, you might have found yourself a good friend. Seriously.

It's creating sexual tension. What do you do? Hi nice to meet you. Let's play paddy cake and fuck missionary the rest of your life ? I'm sorry you feel burned (or resentful. At least it sounds like you are). I think you might be missing the bigger picture by taking the whole scene too seriously and personally. 

What is ironic is you put a thread up about how you can't find someone who won't be jumping in bed so quick yet you get all crabby if a girl enjoys teasing(creating sexual tension) ? That's ridiculous. It makes no sense. Females and males do what they like. If she likes to be selective with her partners, she'll enjoy teasing and the game of selection. If she likes to just have sex, she'll enjoy just having sex with anyone good 'enough' .. 

Maybe you just don't know how to tease a woman. 

Don't be a hater dude. 
There's better things to do with your time


----------



## Penguin

Ningsta Kitty said:


> no. Actually I don't. I find pouting to be a huge turn off.
> 
> If now you teased me back we'd be in business. And if over a long time it played out into a relationship, that would be great, if not, no worries. If you enjoy someone's company and it doesn't work out, you no longer desire to enjoy their company? That's stupid. If you didn't tease back and didn't get all emotional about it, you might have found yourself a good friend. Seriously.
> 
> It's creating sexual tension. What do you do? Hi nice to meet you. Let's play paddy cake and fuck missionary the rest of your life ? I'm sorry you feel burned (or resentful. At least it sounds like you are). I think you might be missing the bigger picture by taking the whole scene too seriously and personally.
> 
> What is ironic is you put a thread up about how you can't find someone who won't be jumping in bed so quick yet you get all crabby if a girl enjoys teasing(creating sexual tension) ? That's ridiculous. It makes no sense. Females and males do what they like. If she likes to be selective with her partners, she'll enjoy teasing and the game of selection. If she likes to just have sex, she'll enjoy just having sex with anyone good 'enough' ..
> 
> Maybe you just don't know how to tease a woman.
> 
> Don't be a hater dude.
> There's better things to do with your time


this is the part where I ignore you because you have no respect for men. and no..I didn't read any of that.


----------



## Devrim

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I've pretty much given up any effort to appear sexually attractive.
> 
> I used to put a lot of work into it just a couple short years ago.



Don't worry,
Your personality alone will win those gals over!


----------



## Wellsy

@Ningsta Kitty

Don't worry Miss, we'll put together a charity fund to scrub your memory clean.


----------



## drmiller100

I am a Dom.
And I do have a bit of sadist in me.


----------



## petite libellule

Penguin said:


> this is the part where I ignore you because you have no respect for men. and no..I didn't read any of that.



If enjoying flirting and getting to know people and being selective of the people I sleep with, 

if THAT means I do not respect men. Then FINE. I don't. 

I suppose I respect myself MORE than YOU 

who btw, have seriously pissed me off with your man pussy.

Not the first thread that you've done it. 

From now on, please *never correspond with me again*. 

I'm done.


----------



## petite libellule

Men who cry they're used and women are evil, repulse me just as much as a woman who goes around kneeling for every dude who winks at her, and then cries she doesn't get respect.

I respect people who display respectable behavior. And pouting isn't one of them.


sexual confession: 

I'm mean.


----------



## Penguin

^ ladies and gents, this is the same reaction I was talking about previously.


sucks to get played doesnt it. Now you know how they feel.

edit: still didnt read.


----------



## petite libellule

Penguin said:


> ^ ladies and gents, this is the same reaction I was talking about previously.
> 
> 
> sucks to get played doesnt it. Now you know how they feel.
> 
> edit: still didnt read.


played ??

I do NOT make people angry you ................. like you. 

All Fi style picking at my feelings to piss me off on purpose. YOU FUCKING JERK!


*I make people happy. and if I don't sleep with them, and they get angry, THAT IS NOT MY PROBLEM.

there is NOTHING wrong with finding the interim of "maybe I'll want his penis" sexually exciting.

There is NOTHING wrong with being a tease and hoping he isn't some idiot like you!!!!
*
LEAVE IT ALONE YOU FREAKING MAN BABY!

you whine about the women who are "easy" and you resent the ones who aren't !!!

YOU'RE RIDICULOUS AND INSANELY ANNOYING!


OH!!! and I am NOT so stupid so as to no longer enjoy someone's company because it doesn't work out. 

If you enjoy a females company and it reaches a point of no more teasing you but you haven't gotten any, why do you no longer enjoy her company ??? _because you were only after her pussy and never really enjoyed it anyways! That's why!!!_ you think with your dick and I hate you. 

NO MORE. Like I said. LEAVE ME ALONE YOU DOUCHE BAG!


----------



## Vaka

@Ningsta Kitty

You tease people knowing you're not gonna want them?


----------



## petite libellule

sexual confession:

I get sexually excited when a man has the capacity to think past his dick.


this of course takes time to tell. some apparently are more obvious than others. *shrugs* 

IT IS WHAT IT IS ...


----------



## petite libellule

lycanized said:


> You tease people knowing you're not gonna want them?



NO! I tease people thinking I might want them. 

And then there is a point I don't. Not always. But most of the times.

I.... LIKE .... THE INTENSITY OF CEREBRAL FOREPLAY. 

I like the "selective" portion of getting to know someone,
all sexual innuendo's and "what if's" and ANTICIPATION.

I LIKE TO HAVE SELF CONTROL. I GET OFF ON THAT.
SELF CONTROL TO GET TO KNOW PEOPLE IN A FUN AND FLIRTY WAY.

WHY AM I PAINTED LIKE A DEMON HERE!

I'm so irritated (not you) generally speaking.


----------



## Vaka

Ningsta Kitty said:


> NO! I tease people thinking I might want them. And then there is a point I don't.
> 
> I.... LIKE .... THE INTENSITY OF CEREBRAL FOREPLAY.
> 
> I like the "selective" portion of getting to know someone,
> all sexual innuendo's and "what if's" and ANTICIPATION.
> 
> I LIKE TO HAVE SELF CONTROL. I GET OFF ON THAT.
> SELF CONTROL TO GET TO KNOW PEOPLE IN A FUN AND FLIRTY WAY.
> 
> WHY AM I PAINTED LIKE A DEMON HERE!
> 
> I'm so irritated (not you) generally speaking.


Oh, that wasn't really clear, probably why he's pissed


----------



## petite libellule

lycanized said:


> Oh, that wasn't really clear, probably why he's pissed


No. he told me what he thought of me in another thread as well. and instead of asking for a clarification, he assumes. And in the other thread, he deemed me as "bad relationship" material. 

the person most definitely is NOT a fan of me. WHICH IS NOT MY PROBLEM! ... 

My initial confession here was that I LIKE being a tease because I'm teasing out who this person is, what's he got. I ALSO responded to him that I ENJOY being teased and challenged back.

I like that but he didn't read that of course. Because he couldn't get past his FEELINGS. 

I could NEVER end up with a feeler. Honestly. Never. 
I barely have any feeler IRL friends either. I just can't handle that crap. 

Why don't people ask more questions?

The FACT of the matter is ...

*I don't need to give a blow job to know if his character tastes like shit or not. *


----------



## Chesire Tower

Wellsy said:


> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=40642" target="_blank">Ningsta Kitty</a></i></span>
> 
> Don't worry Miss, we'll put together a charity fund to scrub your memory clean.


----------



## Crimson Ash

A lot of times I despise the amount of conflict brought about by my high sex drive. So much so that I sometimes detach it from myself and are forced to suppress it just to go about in a less conflicted manner.

It has caused what I would consider problems in the past like a portrayal of myself as only interested in the physical when in reality that is the extreme opposite. Other times it has clouded me from seeing and noticing other signals that I would normally notice when it wasn't causing so much conflict. 

One of the reasons why I steer well and clear away from anything casual is a fear that I would completely give into it and not be able to get out. I do have control, sometimes too much control over it though. Almost every single instance of intimacy I had with a woman I had to actively keep it in check while engaging it.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

UtterMess said:


> A lot of times I despise the amount of conflict brought about by my high sex drive. So much so that I sometimes detach it from myself and are forced to suppress it just to go about in a less conflicted manner.
> 
> It has caused what I would consider problems in the past like a portrayal of myself as only interested in the physical when in reality that is the extreme opposite. Other times it has clouded me from seeing and noticing other signals that I would normally notice when it wasn't causing so much conflict.
> 
> One of the reasons why I steer well and clear away from anything casual is a fear that I would completely give into it and not be able to get out. I do have control, sometimes too much control over it though. Almost every single instance of intimacy I had with a woman I had to actively keep it in check while engaging it.


You and I both, man.

It's tough for me to be around pretty girls altogether. I mean, of course I do it and obviously keep my composure (they are but human -- some guys unfortunately lose sight of this), but for instance today, I went bowling with friends. In the lane next to us, there was a couple, maybe a LITTLE bit younger than me. The girl was drop dead gorgeous. I was forcing myself not to check her out. At one point, I knew her boyfriend full well knew I was, and kinda gave me a "you're kidding me" look. It's mostly because of my frustration, probably. I haven't had "meaningful" (and I use that term INCREDIBLY loosely) sex since November, where I was rebounding off my ex with a friend (trying to stay as honest as possible, I made sure she knew this ahead of time). I have had girls hit on me VERY hard at bars, and I have had friends trying to hook me up with their friends, but I'd rather stay sexually frustrated than have meaningless sex. It needs to be with a lady that there's promise for SOMETHING (even monogamous FwB) that comes out of it....just as long as we communicate what it means.

Thing is, when I'm WITH a pretty girl, no other girl matters. I think I can keep it casual if there is some sort of "we'll see where things go" kind of thing, and I know she isn't "keeping it casual" with other guys. If she's dating other guys and she's upfront about this, I'm OK with it (maybe, depends on the situation), but if she's sleeping with other guys, I'm out. 

Sexually, I have a HUGE sex drive, but the first time with a lady, I like to take my time with her. I like to see how far she's willing to go, and how her body works. If I know it's a one night stand and there is no "keep it casual" thing going, it's just one and done, I don't want to call it "sloppy," but it's as if I'm trying to fit in a whole lot in just the time frame of one night. Part of the reason why I try to steer away from one night stands. 

Nothing is sexier to me than a girl showing me she has no bounds, and when she's confident enough in herself to push me on the bed, make the first move, and do whatever she wants without caring what I may think of her. This has become more of a fantasy to me, as I can't really recall a girl that was able to reverse the gender roles and make the first move...it always has been me (as far as my memory serves).

Having a high sex drive is a blessing and a curse, definitely. If I get a taste, and like what I taste, I want the whole buffet. If I know the taste is all I'm going to get, I binge eat and the potential of the sexual relationship will, obviously, never be reached. It's just a "you get me off, I get you off" deal. Some times, I rather just remain celibate. 

When I visited South Africa for four months, it was a constant battle between mind and penis. I told myself I was going to stay focused on my work and wasn't going to get with anyone, but at times, especially when I was in clubs loaded with coeds, it was rough (and my friends made fun of me for it quite a bit -- they didn't believe me that I didn't "close" because I didn't want to do anything. I would flirt, but wouldn't take it as far as getting physical). In the end, I ended up being EVERYONE's wingman.


----------



## lynneeden

Sure, a confession. I lost my virginity earlier in the year just to get it over with. It was awful. My hymen didn't break all the way, and it hurt so much, I am honestly scared of doing it again. Although, the next time I try it will be with someone who is a boyfriend. 

I think the reason why I lost it to get it over with is because I was traumatized the 3 years before that by being catfished by someone. When I realized I would never meet the person because they didn't exist, I felt like the person I love died. Not only that but I knew this made up person didn't even treat me right. And the person who ended up catfishing me was a women ... So yeah. I released hurt emotions by doing some stupid things. But also ... I worked really hard and got to where I needed to be in under a year. 

Otherwise there are no confessions. Besides the fact that I am 25 and inexperienced and feel extremely weird about it. I don't feel 25. I feel like I am still 18 sometimes.


----------



## William I am

@_lynneeden_ - catfished? And don't worry about feeling 18. I'm 26, and I feel 18 sometimes until I spend some time with people 22 and under and want to tear out my hair....


My confession is that I've almost stopped caring about sex (yeah, right like that could happen completely). I just want intimacy with someone. I feel like I live in a desert of people to relate to. So many stoners, hippies, business majors, TJ's, and just other people I want nothing to do with. Not that they're bad, they're just not my cup of tea.
So my confession is I guess I'm not looking for sex for now. Just some kind of intimacy with somebody I actually like.

I'm having coffee on Thursday with someone unique. When I met her, she was married - I found this out when I asked her on a date. 2 years later, she's divorced, but was seeing someone a few months ago - which I found out when I asked her out a second time. 
She fries my brains like eggs though. When I look at her, I completely forget what I was thinking - entire sentences just vanish out of my head. I can keep it together, but it's hard to keep up a conversation and not look at the person you're talking with.

I want so badly to tell her how she affects me. That's never happened to me with anyone else. I'm so intrigued. And it's definitely not just about her looks. It's her knockout amazing looks and her amazing personality combining together to make something just beyond belief.


----------



## Chesire Tower

lynneeden said:


> Sure, a confession. I lost my virginity earlier in the year just to get it over with. It was awful. My hymen didn't break all the way, and it hurt so much, I am honestly scared of doing it again. Although, the next time I try it will be with someone who is a boyfriend.
> 
> I think the reason why I lost it to get it over with is because I was traumatized the 3 years before that by being catfished by someone. When I realized I would never meet the person because they didn't exist, I felt like the person I love died. Not only that but I knew this made up person didn't even treat me right. And the person who ended up catfishing me was a women ... So yeah. I released hurt emotions by doing some stupid things. But also ... I worked really hard and got to where I needed to be in under a year.
> 
> Otherwise there are no confessions. Besides the fact that I am 25 and inexperienced and feel extremely weird about it. I don't feel 25. I feel like I am still 18 sometimes.


I'm really sorry that happened to you. Did you ever find out her motivation? Was she romantically interested in you? Isn't that usually the reason for it; except for the fact, that the "Catfish" is hiding their true identity for whatever reason?


----------



## lynneeden

William I am said:


> @_lynneeden_ - catfished? And don't worry about feeling 18. I'm 26, and I feel 18 sometimes until I spend some time with people 22 and under and want to tear out my hair....


Yeah, she pretended to be a guy. Not only that, she actually made up two people. She made up a guy and a person who she said was his friend. They were both her. Crazy. So actually it felt like the love of my life and one of my first real friends died. I know that deep down it still hurts me. I learned that I am too nice and naive and I changed now. I don't trust barley anyone. And now I am totally pessimistic about the true love thing after all that happened. Because I actually fell in love with someone who wasn't even real. And they didn't treat me right because they always cancelled the meetings. So I did make an idiot of myself. I just wanted to prove to myself that in true love you don't give up. I will never let that happen to me again. 

Haha, and as for people, all ages can irritate me. Especially those who don't understand me and then assume things about me that are not even close to the truth. Or just, stupid people. Lol


----------



## lynneeden

TreasureTower said:


> I'm really sorry that happened to you. Did you ever find out her motivation? Was she romantically interested in you? Isn't that usually the reason for it; except for the fact, that the "Catfish" is hiding their true identity for whatever reason?


I never did find out her motivation. She just said it got out of hand, and she didn't want to tell me. I think she had a crush on me, because we had sexual conversations when she was pretending to be a guy. And she would talk to me for hours almost everyday for about 3 years. I am embarrassed to even talk about it. 

She still hasn't told me much about her real life. I did forgive her to an extent. We rarely talk now. It could be I never talk with her again. I did let it happen to me. Because I was too trusting and wanted to believe someone would actually care. I never had close friends or a boyfriend. She created both of those things. I thought it was such a blessing. She broke my heart. I literally thought I was going to have a heart attack a few times. 

But yeah, my fault for letting it happen. It won't happen again. I learned a lot about myself. That's for sure.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I'd like to have a one night stand with a girl on my floor. It'd be neat.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

lynneeden said:


> I never did find out her motivation. She just said it got out of hand, and she didn't want to tell me. I think she had a crush on me, because we had sexual conversations when she was pretending to be a guy. And she would talk to me for hours almost everyday for about 3 years. I am embarrassed to even talk about it.
> 
> She still hasn't told me much about her real life. I did forgive her to an extent. We rarely talk now. It could be I never talk with her again. I did let it happen to me. Because I was too trusting and wanted to believe someone would actually care. I never had close friends or a boyfriend. She created both of those things. I thought it was such a blessing. She broke my heart. I literally thought I was going to have a heart attack a few times.
> 
> But yeah, my fault for letting it happen. It won't happen again. I learned a lot about myself. That's for sure.


Sorry all of that happened to you. 

I don't understand why people catfish. I mean, I do and it's sad. But it's just too much fucking effort to do all that mess. Ain't nobody got time for that. Do something better with your time.


----------



## phony

Clone A Willy: Milk Chocolate Candy | Clone-A-Willy

I want one. To eat. Wrong thread I guess


----------



## knittigan

lynneeden said:


> Sure, a confession. I lost my virginity earlier in the year just to get it over with. It was awful. My hymen didn't break all the way, and it hurt so much, I am honestly scared of doing it again. Although, the next time I try it will be with someone who is a boyfriend.
> 
> I think the reason why I lost it to get it over with is because I was traumatized the 3 years before that by being catfished by someone. When I realized I would never meet the person because they didn't exist, I felt like the person I love died. Not only that but I knew this made up person didn't even treat me right. And the person who ended up catfishing me was a women ... So yeah. I released hurt emotions by doing some stupid things. But also ... I worked really hard and got to where I needed to be in under a year.
> 
> Otherwise there are no confessions. Besides the fact that I am 25 and inexperienced and feel extremely weird about it. I don't feel 25. I feel like I am still 18 sometimes.


Wow, I am so sorry. That is fucking terrible. I'm glad to hear that you're managing as best as you can :sad:


----------



## knittigan

phony said:


> Clone A Willy: Milk Chocolate Candy | Clone-A-Willy
> 
> I want one. To eat. Wrong thread I guess


I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit. To each their own :wink:


----------



## Brown93

i think blowjobs are overrated


----------



## Brown93

the first time i masturbated to the point where i ejaculated i was so freaked out afterwards it took 5 months before i did it again.


----------



## Penguin

Brown93 said:


> i think blowjobs are overrated


hand in your man card and throw yourself into a volcano. now.


----------



## Brown93

i was like 7 - 8 when i had this game. this use to give me a boner


----------



## William I am

lynneeden said:


> Yeah, she pretended to be a guy. Not only that, she actually made up two people. She made up a guy and a person who she said was his friend. They were both her. Crazy. So actually it felt like the love of my life and one of my first real friends died. I know that deep down it still hurts me. I learned that I am too nice and naive and I changed now. I don't trust barley anyone. And now I am totally pessimistic about the true love thing after all that happened. Because I actually fell in love with someone who wasn't even real. And they didn't treat me right because they always cancelled the meetings. So I did make an idiot of myself. I just wanted to prove to myself that in true love you don't give up. I will never let that happen to me again.
> 
> Haha, and as for people, all ages can irritate me. Especially those who don't understand me and then assume things about me that are not even close to the truth. Or just, stupid people. Lol


Sheit. That's fucked up. I'm sorry somebody did that to you. Fuck, the second one just makes it ri-goddamned-diculous. 
If it makes you feel any better, it was a real person, just ... an asshole lying person pretending to be two people. That is really crazy, but luckily, not that many people are actually crazy. 

I had some nasty shit happen to me, and I read some Heinlein book, and in it he was talking about trusting people. This is about right:
"No matter how many times you get burned, you have to trust people, or you will become a hermit in a cave sleeping with one eye open."

We're not all crazy. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kyandigaru

i this its best to date around until i fall 'in' love. Maybe there will be some hard, pounding, back breaking, full body orgasms mixed into it... Sure ill take that. Did i mention that im talking to a french/african and middle eastern (american born) men? Yeah, let's see there these lead me to...


----------



## Purrfessor

I'm looking for a romantic relationship with a girl without sex. Methinks it will be hard to find. What like 95%+ people want sex in their relationship? And then on top of those odds there has to be mutual attraction. I will be lonely for a long while honestly.


----------



## Penguin

man I just have days when I really want a fuck buddy


----------



## Chesire Tower

lynneeden said:


> I never did find out her motivation. She just said it got out of hand, and she didn't want to tell me. I think she had a crush on me, because we had sexual conversations when she was pretending to be a guy. And she would talk to me for hours almost everyday for about 3 years. I am embarrassed to even talk about it.
> 
> She still hasn't told me much about her real life. I did forgive her to an extent. We rarely talk now. It could be I never talk with her again. I did let it happen to me. Because I was too trusting and wanted to believe someone would actually care. I never had close friends or a boyfriend. She created both of those things. I thought it was such a blessing. She broke my heart. I literally thought I was going to have a heart attack a few times.
> 
> But yeah, my fault for letting it happen. It won't happen again. I learned a lot about myself. That's for sure.


It isn't your fault for trusting someone; that's what makes you human. I've been hurt a lot by people but I've also been helped a lot by people. It just comes down to choosing the right people, I guess. I have never been catfished, so, I can't say that I know what you're going through but I would much rather be hurt again and again by people; rather than ever give up on friendship and intimacy. There is one thing that I have come to learn about my decision making abilities, 'though: I make terrible choices when I am at my most vulnerable and relatively decent choices; when I have my head together. I think that for me, the less needy I am feeling; the better judge of character of other people, I become.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Stelliferous said:


> I'm looking for a romantic relationship with a girl without sex. Methinks it will be hard to find. What like 95%+ people want sex in their relationship? And then on top of those odds there has to be mutual attraction. I will be lonely for a long while honestly.


I kinda get what you're getting at. I'm weird. Lately, I feel like those that I've been pretty close to and emotionally intimate with, I don't want any kind of physical interaction. I've lost any interest in having sex with them. Like you said, most people would want sex in a romantic relationship. I don't know what it is. And at the same time, if there's someone that I've been seeing just for sex, I feel like I could never have romantic feelings for them. No matter how well we get along or how attracted I am to them. It's just one or the other. Right now, I feel like I can't do both. Or it'd have to come about very slowly.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Brown93 said:


> i think blowjobs are overrated


You probably haven't had someone yet who was good at giving head. My girlfriend used to not like receiving oral sex, but then she hooked up with a guy who gave her an orgasm through head and she loves it now.


----------



## L

L said:


> This is how I feel about meeting that girl tonight:


Crash and burn, just like I thought it would. fml...


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> You probably haven't had someone yet who was good at giving head. My girlfriend used to not like receiving oral sex, but then she hooked up with a guy who gave her an orgasm through head and she loves it now.


 A lot of guys don't like/orgasm from head. I've been with 11 women. I would think one of them would have been decent at it. Admittedly 3 or 4 of them either didn't want to give anybody head or we somehow didn't get around to it.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

William I am said:


> A lot of guys don't like/orgasm from head. I've been with 11 women. I would think one of them would have been decent at it. Admittedly 3 or 4 of them either didn't want to give anybody head or we somehow didn't get around to it.


I get not being able to orgasm from head alone. But, ugh. How could someone not like getting head. WTF


----------



## William I am

Well, my issue of ejaculating urine if I keep getting stimulated after orgasm makes head awkward and worrisome for me.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

William I am said:


> Well, my issue of ejaculating urine if I keep getting stimulated after orgasm makes head awkward and worrisome for me.


Oh. Maybe you can enjoy water sports or find a girl who does, too


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Oh. Maybe you can enjoy water sports or find a girl who does, too


:Shaking head side to side vigorously: No. Oh, god, no.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

william i am said:


> :shaking head side to side vigorously: No. Oh, god, no.


lol


----------



## Penguin

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Oh. Maybe you can enjoy water sports or find a girl who does, too


I think I could handle that.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

William I am said:


> Well, my issue of ejaculating urine if I keep getting stimulated after orgasm makes head awkward and worrisome for me.


Or, what the hell. Why not stick to oral sex and then have vaginal penetration as the finale instead of fucking, cumming, then having her give you head if you're worried about that?


----------



## Bricolage

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Or, what the hell. Why not stick to oral sex and then have vaginal penetration as the finale


Sounds like a good night to me. :crazy:


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Or, what the hell. Why not stick to oral sex and then have vaginal penetration as the finale instead of fucking, cumming, then having her give you head if you're worried about that?


Mmmmm, well yeah, penetration is my far-preferred way to reach orgasm. 

I guess I should describe it in detail (I already did once waay back in this thread):
I got a blow/handjob that wound up with either her or me jerking me off until I just about came. Then she popped the head of my cock into her mouth and I came. No big deal if she had held still for a minute. But then she kept moving and sucking and I "came" again a few seconds later, but the second time it was most definitely not semen. She didn't realize until she swallowed it though :blushed: - and this happened multiple times. But she was an evil sack of shit who emotionally abused me, so I don't really feel bad for her :happy:

I guess you could say she had it ... (wait for it) .... coming to her.


----------



## Juggernaut

William I am said:


> I guess you could say she had it ... (wait for it) .... coming to her.


God damn this pun.

Before we had sex, my boyfriend told me that he liked his woman to be in control.
Then we had sex and now he is incredibly controlling and demanding. At random times he'll slam me against a wall and tease me to kingdom come. He gives me hickeys to show ownership and my whole entire neck will be black and blue. He simply cannot control himself. (He somehow has never hurt me outside of the typical. Thankfully. But it's rather bizarre with his attitude during sex.)

I love it. LOVE IT. But even with my high sex drive I can't keep up with this boy.


----------



## drmiller100

Kittynip said:


> I so badly want to send nudes and pose for more of 'em, just because.


Pick me!
Pm me and I'll send you my email address!
d


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

On any given day I can run into two or three dozen people I'd love to procreate with.


----------



## Caged Within

I lost my virginity to my 8th grade math teacher. I never again met another woman who was more giving in bed.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Caged Within said:


> I lost my virginity to my 8th grade math teacher. I never again met another woman who was more giving in bed.


Sounds like a proportional relationship.


----------



## Arjan

Kittynip said:


> I so badly want to send nudes and pose for more of 'em, just because.


And now I just keep thinking about this odd statement.


----------



## Caged Within

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Sounds like a proportional relationship.


Math jokes? In my sex confessions thread? It's more likely than you think.


----------



## Kittynip

@*drmiller100 - *Haha, well you know how it is on the Internet. Pictures never die once they're uploaded. 
THIS MUST NOT HAPPEN TO ME

Not that texting 'em is any better or anything, but I think I made the recipient quite happy. lol.


----------



## drmiller100

send 'em, do not include face shots.

PLEASE.
(grins!)_


----------



## Kittynip

drmiller100 said:


> send 'em, do not include face shots.
> 
> PLEASE.
> (grins!)_


Lol, turning on that ENTP charm, aren'tcha?! 
No, no, I know how that mind works. I have immunity to this!
...I _do_ this!


----------



## Wellsy

Kittynip said:


> Lol, turning on that ENTP charm, aren'tcha?!
> No, no, I know how that mind works. I have immunity to this!
> ...I _do_ this!


Sounds like you need to get a friend over and they can play photogrpaher.


----------



## Kittynip

Wellsy said:


> Sounds like you need to get a friend over and they can play photogrpaher.


If I'm going to have a friend over, we're going to play _videogames_, not photography. ;D


----------



## Wellsy

Kittynip said:


> If I'm going to have a friend over, we're going to play _videogames_, not photography. ;D


Yes...video...games.


----------



## Kittynip

Wellsy said:


> Yes...video...games.


Videos, yes! 
Games, yes!


----------



## GentleBlossom

okay, here's a too-long-prehistory: I'm almost 18, never been kissed, never had a boyfriend or any such thing..

and here's the confession: 

I just want to sleep with someone. Badly. I've wanted it for months now. 
I don't know what exactly I crave, maybe it's the feeling to be desired by someone, or just the physical touch of skin on skin.. probably also the feeling of love and security. I'm confused.


----------



## William I am

GentleBlossom said:


> okay, here's a too-long-prehistory: I'm almost 18, never been kissed, never had a boyfriend or any such thing..
> 
> and here's the confession:
> 
> I just want to sleep with someone. Badly. I've wanted it for months now.
> I don't know what exactly I crave, maybe it's the feeling to be desired by someone, or just the physical touch of skin on skin.. probably also the feeling of love and security. I'm confused.


Maybe you want all of the above? I do. I definitely do. 

I just had a little exchange of messages with this good looking but slightly "butterface" girl from my school on OKC. I hope I get together with her. She's always been sexy.
I got another girl's number today. She left me a note that said I was "tha man" for giving her 50 cents so she could print an assignment before class. Said she owed me beer or coffee too. Woot woot. I sent her a text saying how it's always nice to get notes like that from attractive women. She responded later that I was such a gentleman she had to leave me a note.
She might be an ENTP. She reminded me a bit of me...

Anyway, I want to have sex with one of the 3 girls I've met in the last week because my GOD they're all REALLY HOT.

Oh, and the one from 2 weeks ago told her friend how she met "this guy with a mustache" and when I mentioned how I had met this girl, he told me the story. Her number hasn't been working.... but I'll try it tomorrow. Maybe it'll work then. I have him my number to pass on to her too. 



Here's my confession:

I've never had sex with anyone I would consider 8, 9, or 10 out of 10 on a scale of 1-10 how attracted am I. Not ever. I've never had sex with any girl that I would drool over or who I would call really hot.


----------



## GentleBlossom

William I am said:


> Maybe you want all of the above? I do. I definitely do.


yeah, probably. I want it all.


----------



## 626Stitch

My sexuality is such a cliche its actually very sad.

Im a man.
Who uses sex to get intimacy.
But ends up with less intimicy as a result of fixation on sex.

The only way this could be more depressing is if I wasnt aware of these things.


----------



## phony

I'm going to get sooo laid in a week :>


----------



## L

phony said:


> I'm going to get sooo laid in a week :>


----------



## phony

L said:


>






























PerC is the only place where I can brag about my sex life via rebecca black GIFs I promise I'm not a weirdo IRL


----------



## TwistedMuses

Well. Shit. I am actually up even for a one night stand with one guy. Long term relationship would be good, but again, ambitions getting in the way... And first I must meet him! One thing is sure, he wants to do the things which make me go crazy and his sense of humor/impressions are awesome.

P.s. This TwistedM must be in love... Phahahaha.


----------



## William I am

GentleBlossom said:


> yeah, probably. I want it all.


Dare I say...

Take it! Take it all!


----------



## William I am

phony said:


> I'm going to get sooo laid in a week :>



... Didn't you say that last week?


----------



## phony

William I am said:


> ... Didn't you say that last week?


Nope that was probably end of Sept c:

edit: OH YEAH I did on my birthday. I was referring to next week


----------



## GentleBlossom

William I am said:


> Dare I say...
> 
> Take it! Take it all!


if I just knew how..


----------



## 626Stitch

Ladies smell yummy. I want to lick their faces.


----------



## William I am

GentleBlossom said:


> if I just knew how..


When you find somebody you want, make eye contact, smile, and say hello. Then give them the chance to talk to you. Then spend time with them. Touch them a lot in non-sexual ways like on the arms and whatnot. Smile, flirt, look and smell nice, and 9/10 guys will make a move given the right environment - namely some privacy and at least a few signs that you might not be offended.
Once you get that past point, you just fumble through it the first time or five (or maybe not at all) and then you get it pretty much figured out and start trying new things. It's a lot of fun with somebody you trust.


----------



## L

GentleBlossom said:


> if I just knew how..





William I am said:


> When you find somebody you want, make eye contact, smile, and say hello. Then give them the chance to talk to you. Then spend time with them. Touch them a lot in non-sexual ways like on the arms and whatnot. Smile, flirt, look and smell nice, and 9/10 guys will make a move given the right environment - namely some privacy and at least a few signs that you might not be offended.
> Once you get that past point, you just fumble through it the first time or five (or maybe not at all) and then you get it pretty much figured out and start trying new things. It's a lot of fun with somebody you trust.


Ya, that's good advice and all, but if she just wants skin to skin contact this will probably work just fine: 





EDIT: *philosraptor look* I wonder if I could ask women if they would like a relationship would work just as well, or even half as good as the above video...


----------



## Kyandigaru

next guy better not have a chode.


----------



## William I am

Not have a chode? You want a pre-op transman? Doesn't chode mean dick?


----------



## William I am

L said:


> Ya, that's good advice and all, but if she just wants skin to skin contact this will probably work just fine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: *philosraptor look* I wonder if I could ask women if they would like a relationship would work just as well, or even half as good as the above video...


Cheebus, that was ridiculous. I wonder how that no-talking phone number trick would actually work here. Seems like it's a better move in a place where people tend to be hard to approach.


----------



## L

William I am said:


> Cheebus, that was ridiculous. I wonder how that no-talking phone number trick would actually work here. Seems like it's a better move in a place where people tend to be hard to approach.


Getting phone numbers is easy, even for me (and that's saying something!) It's after that where I'm in a world where I don't have a fucking clue... 

But ya, if you just want phone numbers try this:


----------



## William I am

At best that's somewhat unsettling. Seems like the majority of that was some sort of PUA/manipulation tactic. Especially things like not looking at the girl, shushing her, turning his back until he wanted to say something, etc. Creepy.


----------



## L

William I am said:


> At best that's somewhat unsettling. Seems like the majority of that was some sort of PUA/manipulation tactic. Especially things like not looking at the girl, shushing her, turning his back until he wanted to say something, etc. Creepy.


I actually found it pretty funny. They also have a rejections video of the same prank which is even better because the skinny guy tries to do it on someone he actually knew of but hadn't seen in a while. 

I actually do this when I want a number, although I go about it much differently. I'll actually talk to a woman for a while and then when I feel the timing is right I'll just tell her to put her number in my phone. They never respond to any text messages/calls after that though, and even when they do they don't... 

Even now there's a girl that's confusing the hell out of me right now and I'm starting to think that she's just too polite to say no and instead comes up with a reason why she can't go out on a date with me =.=


----------



## carlaviii

William I am said:


> Not have a chode? You want a pre-op transman? Doesn't chode mean dick?


A chode is a dick with a circumference greater than its length, IIRC. I haven't met one in person, but that's what I hear...


----------



## William I am

carlaviii said:


> A chode is a dick with a circumference greater than its length, IIRC. I haven't met one in person, but that's what I hear...


Hahhahaahaaa that's ROFLcakes becauuuse....

MY dick is almost exactly the same diameter as length. So maybe I have a chode. lolz


----------



## Wellsy

GentleBlossom said:


> if I just knew how..


Perhaps start warming up to some guy friends you feel comfortable with if they also seem somewhat attractive. If you dont quite have male friends, perhaps a close girl friend could offer help and meeting guy friends of theres and meet them in social settings.


----------



## Van

My rule of thumb: if they're into you, they'll make time for you. If they don't, apply Quiet But Brutal Emotional Severance and move on.

Eh. I'm an idiot: had sex with someone before I'd sussed him out properly. I'm now anticipating a polite "sorry, no longer interested" speech, which will be a shame since he was loads of fun. However, I'm also suspicious. If I catch even the merest hint of "this is all your fault, girls shouldn't put out so quickly" he's going to have a very bad time...


----------



## RetroVortex

Van said:


> My rule of thumb: if they're into you, they'll make time for you. If they don't, apply Quiet But Brutal Emotional Severance and move on.
> 
> Eh. I'm an idiot: had sex with someone before I'd sussed him out properly. I'm now anticipating a polite "sorry, no longer interested" speech, which will be a shame since he was loads of fun. However, I'm also suspicious. If I catch even the merest hint of "this is all your fault, girls shouldn't put out so quickly" *he's going to have a very bad time.*..



View attachment 85908


----------



## L

I miss coming into this thread and reading the explicit nsfw messages of even a few months ago... 

I NEED TO LIVE THROUGH YOU GAISE!!! GIMME MOAR AWESOMENESS TO READ NAOW!!! 

Lol but really though...


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I wonder if I could get unemployment benefits for my genitals. :dry:

Either that or I could become an organ donor and advertise them as "never been used". :dry: :dry:


----------



## Penguin

awesome ukrainian grad student seems to like me. this is positive.


----------



## Major

I like to chat about pornography with my male friends and send links sometimes. Same with my partner, of course...

Sent from my GT-S7560 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlaviii

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Setting the mood with scented candle light, a couple glasses of wine, soft music & warming the oil can go a long way to setting a favorable mood. Mixing kisses in with the massage isn't a bad idea.


Sheesh, if that doesn't get her warmed up nothing will.


----------



## Hypnopompic

Blissful Melancholy said:


> Not really a ''confession'' but I've been wondering these last two days if I might have a health problem because I'm a 23 year old male who has never masturbated in his life. Not even once.


Well, given that I am a girl, we are not exactly in the same situation regarding gender, but for the masturbation, I can tell you: You are not alone! I've always considered myself "weird" or even "asexual" because I had no interest in sex at all, be it alone or with a partner, but since I met my boyfriend six months ago, I was sort of obliged to engage in intercourse. I'm not really a fan, I must admit, but it's not as boring as I imagined it to be. Masturbating, however, still seems rather unappealing to me. 

Question: Okay, you have never masturbated in your whole life but have you ever had sex? Maybe, in case you have no sexual experience whatsoever, your sex drive has yet to be "awoken"?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Hypnopompic said:


> but since I met my boyfriend six months ago, I was sort of obliged to engage in intercourse.


Pause. You're not obliged to do anything. If he's forced you to do anything you didn't want to, then that's rape.


----------



## Hypnopompic

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Pause. You're not obliged to do anything. If he's forced you to do anything you didn't want to, then that's rape.


I should have known that it would come across the wrong way. No, he didn't "force" me. He just told me after the first month, in which the closest physical contact we had was handholding, hugging or a little peck on the lips, that he would like to take things further but always according to the pace I set. He was very patient and never did anything without my explicit permission, so in the end, I gave sex a chance and agreed to try it out. As I said, I'm not a huge fan, meaning I don't NEED sex on a regular basis and watching a movie or having sex means more or less the same to me, but since my boyfriend is a young man in the prime of his sexual urges, I give in from time to time. 

But he by no means raped me! He just kinda "pushed" me to explore a side of me that I was never really interested in.


----------



## Psithurism

Hypnopompic said:


> Well, given that I am a girl, we are not exactly in the same situation regarding gender, but for the masturbation, I can tell you: You are not alone! I've always considered myself "weird" or even "asexual" because I had no interest in sex at all, be it alone or with a partner, but since I met my boyfriend six months ago, I was sort of obliged to engage in intercourse. I'm not really a fan, I must admit, but it's not as boring as I imagined it to be. Masturbating, however, still seems rather unappealing to me.
> 
> Question: Okay, you have never masturbated in your whole life but have you ever had sex? Maybe, in case you have no sexual experience whatsoever, your sex drive has yet to be "awoken"?


That sounds like me. I also have always found it unappealing and I also figured I was asexual at some point. But I think now that I'm more of a demisexual and I just haven't found the right person yet. I had two ''mistake'' relationships and I have never felt what people call ''love''.

As for your question, yes.

I wouldn't say I don't enjoy at all the idea of sex (more of a ''I like it but I can live without it''). It is simply the masturbation part that is completely unappealing to me.


----------



## Bricolage

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Pause. You're not obliged to do anything. If he's forced you to do anything you didn't want to, then that's rape.


Easy on the rape allegations, lady. Unpause. :tongue:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Hypnopompic said:


> I should have known that it would come across the wrong way. No, he didn't "force" me. He just told me after the first month, in which the closest physical contact we had was handholding, hugging or a little peck on the lips, that he would like to take things further but always according to the pace I set. He was very patient and never did anything without my explicit permission, so in the end, I gave sex a chance and agreed to try it out. As I said, I'm not a huge fan, meaning I don't NEED sex on a regular basis and watching a movie or having sex means more or less the same to me, but since my boyfriend is a young man in the prime of his sexual urges, I give in from time to time.
> 
> But he by no means raped me! He just kinda "pushed" me to explore a side of me that I was never really interested in.


The way you worded it and the lack of info in your initial post made it sound like that's what had happened. It was vague enough to let someone think certain things.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Bricolage said:


> Easy on the rape allegations, lady. Unpause. :tongue:


Wasn't throwing around allegations. I was just clarifying/pointing something out.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

She's always ready to go, no warming up required but I'm a giving person & enjoy helping her feel extra special.
While she was pregnant I would sometimes bathe & shave her, cook a candlelight dinner & we'd share several slow dances before heading upstairs. I'd guess I enjoy the journey as much if not more than arriving at the destination.

I can understand why some people have written that they're not really into sex or masturbation, without intimacy they're very likely not getting their needs met. We're not monkeys, mother nature gave us a bonus that's way better than just fuc-ing.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I wonder if I could get unemployment benefits for my genitals. :dry:
> 
> Either that or I could become an organ donor and advertise them as "never been used". :dry: :dry:



Ever thought of hosting a yardsale & offering them up as like new? The sales pitch could go something like "Semi-Antique; Not used in ?? years" LOL just kidding but here's a short video to brighten your day.


----------



## Hypnopompic

GinningPuma4011 said:


> The way you worded it and the lack of info in your initial post made it sound like that's what had happened. It was vague enough to let someone think certain things.


Yeah, I should have been clearer!


----------



## Major

I can't concentrate on anything because I'm way too horny. Have used the past 75mins sitting on this chair and fantasizing about oral. Can't think about anything else. Damn them hormones.

Sent from my GT-S7560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hypnopompic

Blissful Melancholy said:


> That sounds like me. I also have always found it unappealing and I also figured I was asexual at some point. But I think now that I'm more of a demisexual and I just haven't found the right person yet. I had two ''mistake'' relationships and I have never felt what people call ''love''.
> 
> As for your question, yes.
> 
> I wouldn't say I don't enjoy at all the idea of sex (more of a ''I like it but I can live without it''). It is simply the masturbation part that is completely unappealing to me.


I can so relate so that! I had two previous relationships as well but when the question of sex was raised, I literally fled. I ended the relationship and was gone. In retrospect, the reason might have been that I liked these boys but not enough to sleep with them. Additionally, sex makes you feel exposed and vulnerable and therefore requires a great amount of trust and respect and as a demisexual, I can only imagine having sex with someone with whom I feel one hundred percent safe and comfortable. As long as these elements are not given, I feel no sexual attraction or desire at all.


----------



## carlaviii

Major said:


> I can't concentrate on anything because I'm way too horny. Have used the past 75mins sitting on this chair and fantasizing about oral. Can't think about anything else. Damn them hormones.


Been there, done that. Time to just fap and get the focus back.


----------



## Major

carlaviii said:


> Been there, done that. Time to just fap and get the focus back.


Well, it's more complicated. I was in school and now I gotta work as a roadie, I have a concert in a few hours. No freetime to fap. Damn.

Sent from my GT-S7560 using Tapatalk


----------



## RetroVortex

At the moment I've become entirely apathetic to this whole concept...-_____-
Surrounded by women at uni, and I'm just...meh....


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Swallowed a guy's load today. Didn't have sex because it was my punishment for making him wait so long and canceling on him a bunch of times. Kinda pissed.


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Swallowed a guy's load today. Didn't have sex because it was my punishment for making him wait so long and canceling on him a bunch of times. Kinda pissed.


How does a relationship like that develop?


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

There honestly doesn't seem like much to confess to XD People seem like they're so much more open nowadays that nothing I've done is all that shocking - at least that's my perspective but I'll try to list things I've done and might not mind doing/doing again: 

-This is probably not too big a deal. I never worried about it being one because I didn't listen to other people. But I've had anal a few times. I'm debating with myself as to whether or not I'd be willing to do it again with another partner. I did like it but I don't think that's what the anus was intended for, and I think I only liked it because of how erotic it was.

-I've had semi-public oral (giving + receiving) in the makeup room for the drama club at my college, and public oral (receiving) on a playground at night.

-I had some experiences with girls on my block (separately) probably at age 11 or 12. I can't remember yesterday morning so that's the best I can do.

-I've had a facial...it was okay, but probably much more for the guys' pleasure. 

-I think more guys and girls shouldn't be afraid to stimulate the anus, with fingers AND mouth, as long as it's clean. I've never been rimmed but my ex who's the only guy I've been with only touched me there once for like 2 seconds and I was afraid to ask him to do it again because I didn't want him to think I was weird. -_-

-There are times I want to go out and have a one night stand, but I'm really afraid of regretting it.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

William I am said:


> How does a relationship like that develop?


What do you mean? He just said I had to wait for the sex.

Were you under the impression that it was a D/s kind of relationship?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

boughtmeawalkman said:


> There are times I want to go out and have a one night stand, but I'm really afraid of regretting it.


IMHO: It's a betrayal if you're in a committed relationship & you fool around without your partner's knowledge & consent.
I'd recommend discussing your desires together, let him know you want to explore your sexuality & then experience everything you've been too reserved to try. 
Don't be too surprised if he readily agrees & offers a few of his own repressed fantasies that you might consider acting out together. 
If both of you have the right attitude towards realizing your sexual fantasies & neither of you are the jealous possessive type, you should go for it rather than regretting it a decade down the road of life.
Just remember to be extra safe if you're really pushing one anothers boundaries.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

stargazing grasshopper said:


> IMHO: It's a betrayal if you're in a committed relationship & you fool around without your partner's knowledge & consent.
> I'd recommend discussing your desires together, let him know you want to explore your sexuality & then experience everything you've been too reserved to try.
> Don't be too surprised if he readily agrees & offers a few of his own repressed fantasies that you might consider acting out together.
> If both of you have the right attitude towards realizing your sexual fantasies & neither of you are the jealous possessive type, you should go for it rather than regretting it a decade down the road of life.
> Just remember to be extra safe if you're really pushing one anothers boundaries.


I'm not with anyone :O I wouldn't do that if I was dating someone. I might not do that period.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

boughtmeawalkman said:


> I'm not with anyone: ...I might not do that period.


It's unfortunate that you desire to explore your sexuality yet you indicate you might go on repressing your desire.
If your avatar is an image of yourself you're a very attractive young woman, you should take a chance.
Careful planning can ensure your safety, reduce the health risks & result in a very wide smile indicative of the glowing satisfaction you'll experience.

Good luck with your adventures, be safe & may you have the courage to experience that which you deserve.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

stargazing grasshopper said:


> It's unfortunate that you desire to explore your sexuality yet you indicate you might go on repressing your desire.
> If your avatar is an image of yourself you're a very attractive young woman, you should take a chance.
> Careful planning can ensure your safety, reduce the health risks & result in a very wide smile indicative of the glowing satisfaction you'll experience.
> 
> Good luck with your adventures, be safe & may you have the courage to experience that which you deserve.


It's so much more complicated than that. But I don't want to get into it right now. : / I have my reasons, though. And no, that's not me...but it's not a factor, either. I'm sure she'd take it as a compliment, anyway. XD


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> What do you mean? He just said I had to wait for the sex.
> 
> Were you under the impression that it was a D/s kind of relationship?


Yes. If he seriously meant punishment then I'd consider it some sort of D/S or taken-in-hand relationship. Was he joking? Is it not like that?


----------



## William I am

When I was in the gym today riding the spin bike, I couldn't help but keep looking, and trying not to ogle, the girls lying on the floor and doing all sorts of exercises for their core muscles. Looking at one girl who was super fit, I caught myself thinking "I wonder if the I'll ever get to sleep with someone that fit. I wonder if the only way would be paying someone." Then I went on to think about how most women don't fit all or most the standards of beauty our society holds, and that maybe then prostitutes exist because there aren't enough truly beautiful or sexy women around for every man to have one beautiful woman.

I have weird thoughts in the gym, apparently. When I got off the bike and was walking to get a rag to wipe my sweat off of it, I glanced over and could see the perfect outline of this girl's pussy through her tights. I wanted to bury my face and cock in it so bad. It took all I had at that moment to keep from staring at her. 

Haha, I am glad I didn't get a boner in those super soft gym shorts.


----------



## Major

William I am said:


> When I was in the gym today riding the spin bike, I couldn't help but keep looking, and trying not to ogle, the girls lying on the floor and doing all sorts of exercises for their core muscles. Looking at one girl who was super fit, I caught myself thinking "I wonder if the I'll ever get to sleep with someone that fit. I wonder if the only way would be paying someone." Then I went on to think about how most women don't fit all or most the standards of beauty our society holds, and that maybe then prostitutes exist because there aren't enough truly beautiful or sexy women around for every man to have one beautiful woman.
> 
> I have weird thoughts in the gym, apparently. When I got off the bike and was walking to get a rag to wipe my sweat off of it, I glanced over and could see the perfect outline of this girl's pussy through her tights. I wanted to bury my face and cock in it so bad. It took all I had at that moment to keep from staring at her.
> 
> Haha, I am glad I didn't get a boner in those super soft gym shorts.


That's a bit rough, don't you think? We do try but we can't use all of our time trying to look perfect.

Although I also appreciate those that keep themselves fit. Eye candy is always welcome.

Sent from my GT-S7560 using Tapatalk


----------



## William I am

Major said:


> That's a bit rough, don't you think? We do try but we can't use all of our time trying to look perfect.
> 
> Although I also appreciate those that keep themselves fit. Eye candy is always welcome.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560 using Tapatalk


Rough? It was just a random string of thoughts that ran through my head. I thought they were interesting because I saw the first possible legitimate reason for prostitution I've ever thought of. I don't think it's rough. It might be unpleasant, but I believe it's accurate. Mostly it was just a mind-trip to think about.

It's not women's job to look flawless or to look however to men or other women. I'm talking about natural beauty, not grooming or anything, although fitness seems to fall in between the two.


----------



## iowagal22

William I am said:


> Then I went on to think about how most women don't fit all or most the standards of beauty our society holds, and that maybe then prostitutes exist because there aren't enough truly beautiful or sexy women around for every man to have one beautiful woman.


Have you ever seen a prostitute? Just saying, dude, fitting society's beauty standards is not a prerequisite for that occupation.


----------



## Bricolage

iowagal22 said:


> Have you ever seen a prostitute? Just saying, dude, fitting society's beauty standards is not a prerequisite for that occupation.


What about a high-priced escort?


----------



## William I am

iowagal22 said:


> Have you ever seen a prostitute? Just saying, dude, fitting society's beauty standards is not a prerequisite for that occupation.


Touche. Mostly it was just an interesting thought I had. I'd never thought of an acceptable form of prostitution before. The fact that most prostitutes are doing it because they were forced into it pretty much precludes the scenario I imagined. It fits the call-girl/escort idea, but that's .... maybe a fantasy. I really don't know.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

William I am said:


> Yes. If he seriously meant punishment then I'd consider it some sort of D/S or taken-in-hand relationship. Was he joking? Is it not like that?


Nah, there isn't a D/s dynamic with this particular guy. He was just getting even/being an asshole. 

But, I guess to answer your original question... the one guy who is a Dom knew he was before we got together and I always knew I was submissive. Although, when we first started messing around the D/s element wasn't there. Each time we got together he was more aggressive than the last. After a while, I finally admitted being submissive and by that point I had trusted him enough to let him fully take control and submit to him in the bedroom.


----------



## Madam

London has made me feel like a prostitute. All the comments from men in the streets, all the winking customers at work, the never-ending requests for dates from colleagues no matter how many times I refuse, I just can't anymore x_x More and more often I just feel like slapping someone/crying/quitting work/moving back to my country/so many other things.


----------



## Bricolage

William I am said:


> Touche. Mostly it was just an interesting thought I had. I'd never thought of an acceptable form of prostitution before. The fact that most prostitutes are doing it because they were forced into it pretty much precludes the scenario I imagined. It fits the call-girl/escort idea, but that's .... maybe a fantasy. I really don't know.


It's not a fantasy. Just google "escorts" and a big city and see if those girls aren't 8/10 or higher per America's beauty standards.


----------



## Bricolage

I just want to say dating is very strange. You can't straight-up tell a woman that she's boring and expect to get action. So, you turn into a "player" to follow your biological imperatives without upsetting her. You tell her what she wants to hear to get what you want out of her. I don't understand why that's wrong. If the other party were less pathetic in my eyes this wouldn't be as awkward an ethical quandary.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Madam said:


> London has made me feel like a prostitute. All the comments from men in the streets, all the winking customers at work, the never-ending requests for dates from colleagues no matter how many times I refuse, I just can't anymore x_x More and more often I just feel like slapping someone/crying/quitting work/moving back to my country/so many other things.


I know a single woman that wears a wedding band, it helps keep the decent guys from asking her out.
You ought to tell the assholes at work that you're dating a rugby player (lil white lie), explain your situation to a gym manager & that you'd pay the meanest appearing guy to pick you up from work. I'd betcha you'd get harassed far less often afterwards.


----------



## Kittynip

Aw lol. So... I have a _huge_ thing for big brother figures.
I melt. I just melt. 

After finding out about my complex, one of my past love interests called me up and teased me by calling me his 'little sister'.
I squeaked and blushed and stammered. It was hilarious how flustered I was. 
The conversation just continued to proceed with him doing everything he could to push all my buttons. I was so uncomfortable! 
But he just scoffed and told me I was secretly loving it, and yeah, the dude was 100% correct. lol 

The next day I _demanded_ he sleep with me. Hahaha.
He just effortlessly picked me up from the ground and well... And well... 

......Aw man, it was awesome..... *wistful*


----------



## Penguin

starting to find intelligence sexy.


----------



## Major

Penguin said:


> starting to find intelligence sexy.


Oh, one of the sexiest qualities... Intelligence and self-control make me droool.

Sent from my GT-S7560 using Tapatalk


----------



## RetroVortex

I masturbated so hard today that I'm actually out of breath.
(I thought I was gonna die the second time! XD)

EDIT: I feel like I should go smoke a cigar... XD


----------



## carlaviii

He came all over my butt, and yes I actually noticed that it was a big load and he got a good spread... funny part is that he passed me this huge handful of paper towels to clean up with and was a little miffed when I didn't need so many. 

It's such a delicate line to walk, complimenting a guy's handiwork while being too efficient at cleanup. :laughing:


----------



## Penguin

Major said:


> Oh, one of the sexiest qualities... Intelligence and self-control make me droool.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560 using Tapatalk


chicks like you are so weird. You like the metal head long haired type but love intelligence and self control? those do not go together. I'm very intelligent and have a lot of self control. Guess what I look like? East coast fitted clothes never dress lower than business casual with a perfect haircut.

you will have to choose one day


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Penguin said:


> chicks like you are so weird. You like the metal head long haired type but love intelligence and self control? those do not go together. I'm very intelligent and have a lot of self control. Guess what I look like? East coast fitted clothes never dress lower than business casual with a perfect haircut.
> 
> you will have to choose one day


Holy shit. Started having heart palpitations. That post just reminded me of someone I used to see. He was such an alpha. So smart, charming, cunning, disciplined and handsome. Manipulative as hell. Born and raised in Manhattan. Worked in finance/investment banking or whatever. On his casual days out, he was still business casual. Had really nice blonde hair, piercing blue eyes.

Kind of miss him


----------



## Major

Penguin said:


> chicks like you are so weird. You like the metal head long haired type but love intelligence and self control? those do not go together. I'm very intelligent and have a lot of self control. Guess what I look like? East coast fitted clothes never dress lower than business casual with a perfect haircut.
> 
> you will have to choose one day


I will have to disappoint you now.  I already date an intelligent and well, occasionally controlled metalhead. The best an eccentric metal musician can wish for. But yes, it was very hard to find that kind of a guy, so you're right in that one.

Sent from my GT-S7560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Penguin

Major said:


> I will have to disappoint you now.  I already date an intelligent and well, occasionally controlled metalhead. The best an eccentric metal musician can wish for. But yes, it was very hard to find that kind of a guy, so you're right in that one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560 using Tapatalk


"occasionally" self controlled hahaha

but I'm glad you're happy.


----------



## Penguin

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Holy shit. Started having heart palpitations. That post just reminded me of someone I used to see. He was such an alpha. So smart, charming, cunning, disciplined and handsome. Manipulative as hell. Born and raised in Manhattan. Worked in finance/investment banking or whatever. On his casual days out, he was still business casual. Had really nice blonde hair, piercing blue eyes.
> 
> Kind of miss him


I somewhat fit that description. Investment banking is far too boring for me though, think pilot/investor.


----------



## iowagal22

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Holy shit. Started having heart palpitations. That post just reminded me of someone I used to see. He was such an alpha. So smart, charming, cunning, disciplined and handsome. Manipulative as hell. Born and raised in Manhattan. Worked in finance/investment banking or whatever. On his casual days out, he was still business casual. Had really nice blonde hair, piercing blue eyes.
> 
> Kind of miss him


I thought that you were describing Patrick Bateman until I got to the blonde part and realized that you were serious.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

iowagal22 said:


> I thought that you were describing Patrick Bateman until I got to the blonde part and realized that you were serious.


Never crossed my mind how similar he is to that character.

Minus the sociopathy, crazy and homicidal nature.


----------



## Bricolage

carlaviii said:


> He came all over my butt


If I'm not mistaken not one but two Charles Dickens' stories start that way.


----------



## WMDistraction

carlaviii said:


> He came all over my butt, and yes I actually noticed that it was a big load and he got a good spread... funny part is that he passed me this huge handful of paper towels to clean up with and was a little miffed when I didn't need so many.
> 
> It's such a delicate line to walk, complimenting a guy's handiwork while being too efficient at cleanup. :laughing:


I was on the other end of this. We were done, and she just grabs HANDFULS of tissues. WOMAN, WE DON'T NEED THAT MUCH. DON'T BE WASTEFUL.


----------



## L

Question for the men: 

Do you ever just look at your sperm after masturbating and think "Given the chance, that could have created the next Adolf Hitler or Abe Lincoln or anything in between..."?





*flush*


----------



## William I am

Penguin said:


> chicks like you are so weird. You like the metal head long haired type but love intelligence and self control? those do not go together. I'm very intelligent and have a lot of self control. Guess what I look like? East coast fitted clothes never dress lower than business casual with a perfect haircut.
> 
> you will have to choose one day


Excuse me, but self-controlled long-haired (and even metalhead) men do exist. I was one for a few years, but I got sick of all the discrimination because of my hair. 



L said:


> Question for the men:
> 
> Do you ever just look at your sperm after masturbating and think "Given the chance, that could have created the next Adolf Hitler or Abe Lincoln or anything in between..."?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *flush*


Hmm. Not really. I mean. Maybe once or twice? Hahahahah, definitely could have made a new-age hitler given the horrific person one of my ex's was (and her obsession with Hitler... )


----------



## William I am

Yet again, I'm faced with the opportunity to listen to my (new) roommate having sex with a rather sexy girl and the flipside of that coin is feeling like a jerk who invades their space. This roommate I respect. The others over the years, not so much.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

William I am said:


> Yet again, I'm faced with the opportunity to listen to my (new) roommate having sex with a rather sexy girl and the flipside of that coin is feeling like a jerk who invades their space. This roommate I respect. The others over the years, not so much.


Put some loud music on


----------



## Penguin

No, but i have wondered what my best sperm ever was. Think of that genius mother fker haha


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Put some loud music on


I just went out into the living room. I probably shouldn't be in bed at this point in the day anyway.


----------



## carlaviii

L said:


> Question for the men:
> 
> Do you ever just look at your sperm after masturbating and think "Given the chance, that could have created the next Adolf Hitler or Abe Lincoln or anything in between..."?
> 
> *flush*


On the flip side, can't say I've ever looked at a toilet full of blood and thought that before flushing.


----------



## dragthewaters

Penguin said:


> chicks like you are so weird. You like the metal head long haired type but love intelligence and self control? those do not go together. I'm very intelligent and have a lot of self control. Guess what I look like? East coast fitted clothes never dress lower than business casual with a perfect haircut.
> 
> you will have to choose one day


My fiance is an intelligent and self-controlled metalhead. He doesn't have long hair, but it wouldn't suit his face shape anyway. I would say a good percentage of metalheads are nerds.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GinningPuma4011 said:


> ^what @_stargazing grasshopper_ said.
> 
> If it's something you still kinda want to explore, start off slowly and lightly; learn and establish your limits.



Thanks for the mention.
If you read erotic literature you might check out Lia Anderson's books.


----------



## William I am

MMmmmmmm, and ran into this other girl I would totally do a FWB setup with (I might ask her directly if she declines a date) who I haven't seen in months. Cute, but not my type... but I would definitely enjoy sex with her.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Thanks for the mention.
> If you read erotic literature you might check out Lia Anderson's books.


Alrighty. I don't read much of it, but I might check her out


----------



## SA1988

Penguin said:


> chicks like you are so weird. You like the metal head long haired type but love intelligence and self control? those do not go together. I'm very intelligent and have a lot of self control. Guess what I look like? East coast fitted clothes never dress lower than business casual with a perfect haircut.
> 
> you will have to choose one day


LOL.

True intelligence is the scruffiest thing you'll ever see.


----------



## Penguin

Pessimisterious said:


> LOL.
> 
> True intelligence is the scruffiest thing you'll ever see.


Absolute statement about intelligence made on the basis that facial hair is the primary indicator.

what is this lord of the rings?


----------



## Napoleptic

Speaking of LotR, if I had a time machine the first thing I would do is go back in time to when they were filming and sneak in amongst the elf extras. Lots of skinny, pretty, long-haired men...I'd probably have a heart attack and die happy on the spot.


----------



## braided pain

Panic: that moment when you find your ten-year-old foster brother in the front yard playing Indiana Jones with your whip

Relief: That moment when you remember it was left out (and separate from the rest) because you were actually herding cows with it.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

braided pain said:


> Panic: that moment when you find your ten-year-old foster brother in the front yard playing Indiana Jones with your whip
> 
> Relief: That moment when you remember it was left out (and separate from the rest) because you were actually herding cows with it.


Hahahaha


----------



## William I am

I just blew 3 loads into this pocket-pussy without having to pull out or get more than half-soft. I hope that means I've seen the last of the ED my low testosterone had been causing because I used to be able to do this on the regular. 

In other news, it's weird that creampies don't turn to meringue like cum+lube does in this silicone stroker.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

William I am said:


> I just blew 3 loads into this pocket-pussy without having to pull out or get more than half-soft. I hope that means I've seen the last of the ED my low testosterone had been causing because I used to be able to do this on the regular.
> 
> In other news, it's weird that creampies don't turn to meringue like cum+lube does in this silicone stroker.


The semen doesn't stay stuck inside the vagina like in a silicone stroker. It'll mostly be discharged. If there are some that don't manage to get discharged, the sperm cells will just be absorbed into the body and be recycled.


----------



## Ace Face

I am honestly not that easily weirded out by scenarios in which completely strange men (and women for that matter) use creepy pick-up lines. I don't tend to think much of it unless they become aggressive. Anyways...

I just had a guy pull me aside and tell me, "I'd luhh to git me some of dat sweet pooooundcake." Yeah, sure, whatever you say, Thugalicious... xD Clearly, that's the one pick-up line that will get me to spread my legs for you @[email protected] LOL.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He found my fetlife profile. I'm not very active on it, but I do have some writings and have posted on a few discussion boards. It's a chance for him to pick apart my brain and I'm freaking out! It lets him get closer to me and I'm anxious about that. 

Tertiary/inferior Fe already makes it so hard for me to open up to him.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

braided pain said:


> Panic: that moment when you find your ten-year-old foster brother in the front yard playing Indiana Jones with your whip
> 
> Relief: That moment when you remember it was left out (and separate from the rest) because you were actually herding cows with it.


Oh to witness the look of horror slowly give way to relief LOLOL.


----------



## PumpkinEater

it's still fairly painful to have sex with my boyfriend. unsure why, it's not like i want to cry sort of painful, just painful enough that it's hard to enjoy it. so he bought me a vibrator which came a few days ago but we haven't had the chance to play with it much yet till today and . . .
oh me, oh my :blushed:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

PumpkinEater said:


> it's still fairly painful to have sex with my boyfriend. unsure why, it's not like i want to cry sort of painful, just painful enough that it's hard to enjoy it. so he bought me a vibrator which came a few days ago but we haven't had the chance to play with it much yet till today and . . .
> oh me, oh my :blushed:


Please go see your ob/gyn. Sex isn't supposed to hurt.


----------



## mrkedi

GinningPuma4011 said:


> He found my fetlife profile. I'm not very active on it, but I do have some writings and have posted on a few discussion boards. It's a chance for him to pick apart my brain and I'm freaking out! It lets him get closer to me and I'm anxious about that.
> 
> Tertiary/inferior Fe already makes it so hard for me to open up to him.


the good news if you are not into it and the stuff you have it on there was a while ago, he cannot truly get close to you unless you want him to. and hopely he is not related to employer, which is even more scary.


----------



## mrkedi

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Please go see your ob/gyn. Sex isn't supposed to hurt.


I was more thinking about not enough arousal... oops :blushed: :ninja:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Please go see your ob/gyn. Sex isn't supposed to hurt.


Who might she go to consult due to lack of arousal?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Who might she go to consult due to lack of arousal?


The drugstore cashier as she's buying lube.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> I noticed you are ISTP. I've had ESTP and ISTP female play partners, and they can be very good about not getting emotionally attached. Good times in bed, that was fun, anything on TV?


The Dom I'm playing with has been trying to get me to open up to him for the longest. Things turned a little sour last play session (I swear sometimes I'm harder on myself than he is on me) and now I'm dreading the next time we meet because he'll ask what I'm feeling and thinking. 

I know communication is really important, but it's so hard. After a scene, "good times in bed, that was fun, anything on TV?" is how it usually goes. Even when I'm all good after subdrop I don't like to get too emotional about things. Or, I mean, I can't because it's not there.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I used to but it was meaningless because it left me feeling empty & lonely, it especially bothered me if a woman decided not to stay the night & I awoke in the morning with only the memory.


</3


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> The Dom I'm playing with has been trying to get me to open up to him for the longest. Things turned a little sour last play session (I swear sometimes I'm harder on myself than he is on me) and now I'm dreading the next time we meet because he'll ask what I'm feeling and thinking.
> 
> I know communication is really important, but it's so hard. After a scene, "good times in bed, that was fun, anything on TV?" is how it usually goes. Even when I'm all good after subdrop I don't like to get too emotional about things. Or, I mean, I can't because it's not there.


mbti really is powerful. An ISTP woman is not your typical feeler girl. I have been experimenting along similar lines as a Dom, and as a pretty strong Fe user it can be tough to simply accept the lady is happy and does not want the deep discussions.

For me, I have an ESTP lady friend who is pretty assertive in just living in the moment, and she sets VERY good boundaries. 

Perhaps setting good boundaries might be an idea for you in this case.


----------



## Bricolage

AustenT09 said:


> I don't think I could ever have casual sex. Opening up to a random person like that scares me. We need to know each other a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


I can only have casual sex. Opening up to a random person scares me.


----------



## PumpkinEater

I really want to flirt with someone i've never met and send them sexy pictures. i like the idea of being able to be mysterious, promiscuous and dirty without putting myself in any danger. i don't think i will, but i really want to


----------



## William I am

PumpkinEater said:


> I really want to flirt with someone i've never met and send them sexy pictures. i like the idea of being able to be mysterious, promiscuous and dirty without putting myself in any danger. i don't think i will, but i really want to



Well, hello there


----------



## devoid

In the 6 months since trying to go chaste I slept with more people than ever before in my life. I have now decided that fuck religion; I need a sexual partner or I will destroy myself and probably die from an STD.

The man I am deeply in love with offered to make a pact with me that neither of us would have sex with anyone, including each other. I broke it, and have decided to start dating someone in a polyamorous relationship. And I feel pretty good about it. Romantic love and compatibility isn't the most important thing in the world, especially when that person has said they will never be able to be with you. I can't chase fantasies anymore, and I certainly can't keep trying to be someone I am not.

I'm happy.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

devoid said:


> Romantic love and compatibility isn't the most important thing in the world, especially when that person has said they will never be able to be with you. I can't chase fantasies anymore, and I certainly can't keep trying to be someone I am not. I'm happy.


Good for you, you deserve to be happy & highly satisfied.


----------



## carlaviii

devoid said:


> In the 6 months since trying to go chaste I slept with more people than ever before in my life. I have now decided that fuck religion; I need a sexual partner or I will destroy myself and probably die from an STD.


Similar problem: over the summer, I had settled on a short list of FWBs (3) and was happy. Then the most addictive of them went AWOL for six weeks. I lapsed back into acquisition mode. (Men are like Pringles, dammit.) Now I'm using the excuse of holiday travel to take down my OKC profile and cut myself off. My "issues" are getting kinda obvious, I think.

I hope I can find my way back to the happy...


----------



## mighty_mumu

my partner has a small dick. :crying:
the length is okay, the girth is NOT okay.definitely NOT okay.so i gotta improvise. talk about anti analgesic balm. :crying:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I'm one of those guys who could have easily bartered for sexual favours with girls back in high school in exchange for doing their English homework.


* *




Nah, not really. If I were the least bit attractive, maybe.


----------



## Penguin

ugh. so tired of being single.

no one that has any potential lives anywhere near me. 

wtf.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

What is this thing with me and gay men? The past few days I've gotten more action from gay guys than straight ones. What the shit?


----------



## mighty_mumu

GinningPuma4011 said:


> What is this thing with me and gay men? The past few days I've gotten more action from gay guys than straight ones. What the shit?


welcome to the club.
and lesbian/bi girls kinda like me better than the straight guys.


----------



## AustenT09

GinningPuma4011 said:


> What is this thing with me and gay men? The past few days I've gotten more action from gay guys than straight ones. What the shit?


Hottie patottie.

(That is the last time I compliment you)

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## GinningPuma4011

AustenT09 said:


> Hottie patottie.
> 
> (That is the last time I compliment you)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


Hahahaha, I'll relish it


----------



## AustenT09

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Hahahaha, I'll relish it


But are you into pegging~

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## GinningPuma4011

AustenT09 said:


> But are you into pegging~
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


I've done it before and thought it was fun


----------



## AustenT09

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I've done it before and thought it was fun


I am hot and I am bothered. 

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## phony

Penguin said:


> ugh. so tired of being single.
> 
> no one that has any potential lives anywhere near me.
> 
> wtf.


internet!!!


----------



## dragthewaters

I think I'm an extremely closeted lesbian. Or probably a bisexual but more on the lesbian side of things than the straight side.

Oh well.


----------



## drmiller100

thismustbetheplace said:


> I think I'm an extremely closeted lesbian. Or probably a bisexual but more on the lesbian side of things than the straight side.
> 
> Oh well.


i just saw you were getting married. did you tell him? I had a bi girl friend for a while and I'm not the jealous type. That was frigging HOT!


----------



## William I am

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I'm one of those guys who could have easily bartered for sexual favours with girls back in high school in exchange for doing their English homework.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, not really. If I were the least bit attractive, maybe.



.... :blink: :blink:.....

DAMNIT! Why did I think of that?!
(because that seems fucked up to me, I don't like transactional sex)

In other news, I have just pretty much given up on dating anyone between now and moving.


----------



## L

William I am said:


> In other news, I have just pretty much given up on dating anyone between now and moving.


Welcome aboard son! I've pretty much given up on dating anyone... ever...


----------



## William I am

L said:


> Welcome aboard son! I've pretty much given up on dating anyone... ever...


Lol. Well a few minutes after I sent that, I sent a text to a girl I'm interested in. I've given up, but I'm still trying sort of. Maybe the sort of trying is why I've been so unsuccessful and lonely lately.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Sure is a lot of incest porn out there.


----------



## ficsci

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Sure is a lot of incest porn out there.


Especially when it comes to manga.

Speaking of manga, there are also a lot of "netorare" a.k.a. "ntr" porn. It means something like "to take away by sleeping with~". A typical situation is when some jerk rapes a nice girl you like, and he got her so hooked to his dick that she basically throws away her entire life in order to have sex with the jerk 24/7. Lol. I don't know why, but sick fantasies often make the most interesting (read: mind-break) stories.


----------



## dragthewaters

drmiller100 said:


> i just saw you were getting married. did you tell him? I had a bi girl friend for a while and I'm not the jealous type. That was frigging HOT!


He knows I'm bisexual but he's not into the idea of a threesome (I know, he must be the only guy in the world who isn't....) He did say when we were dating that if I wanted to hook up with a girl casually I could, but I'm not sure if that still applies since we're engaged now, and also I would feel guilty.


----------



## Sai

i just want to eat a pussy right now.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Sai said:


> i just want to eat a pussy right now.


Same. But maybe not right this second


----------



## drmiller100

thismustbetheplace said:


> He knows I'm bisexual but he's not into the idea of a threesome (I know, he must be the only guy in the world who isn't....) He did say when we were dating that if I wanted to hook up with a girl casually I could, but I'm not sure if that still applies since we're engaged now, and also I would feel guilty.


sounds like a pretty good guy, and it sounds like you can talk about most things. none of my business, but my advice is to keep talking about this stuff. more people would be more happier if they were able to be more honest with those they love.


----------



## William I am

ficsci said:


> Especially when it comes to manga.
> 
> Speaking of manga, there are also a lot of "netorare" a.k.a. "ntr" porn. It means something like "to take away by sleeping with~". A typical situation is when some jerk rapes a nice girl you like, and he got her so hooked to his dick that she basically throws away her entire life in order to have sex with the jerk 24/7. Lol. I don't know why, but sick fantasies often make the most interesting (read: mind-break) stories.


 @Monsieur Melancholy too

Apparently, the japanese culture is fairly (at least compared to the US) ok with incest between adults or near-adults (ew). Or so I've been told. I watched some porn of a japanese gameshow where the "dad" had to pick out his daughters by looking at them nude and having sex with them. They even started going on about how she was going to get pregnant. It was very illuminative.
And yeah, sometimes you just want to feel twisted - or maybe you want to read something that matches your feelings so they seem appropriate.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

I used to do it EVERY NIGHT for 4 years straight!


* *




I don't want to say it 
* *




No
* *




NOOOOO 
* *




FOR THE LOVE OF GOD NO
* *




Sigh...fine
* *




With My RIGHT HAND!! R U Happy NOw!?!!?!?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Sai said:


> i just want to eat a pussy right now.


Barbecued or braised?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

William I am said:


> I watched some porn of a japanese gameshow where the "dad" had to pick out his daughters by looking at them nude and having sex with them.


That's so beyond disgusting, doesn't the wife/mother do anything to protect her children?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Whoa I'm experiencing a wicked dejavu moment.


----------



## ficsci

William I am said:


> @_Monsieur Melancholy_ too
> 
> Apparently, the japanese culture is fairly (at least compared to the US) ok with incest between adults or near-adults (ew). Or so I've been told. I watched some porn of a japanese gameshow where the "dad" had to pick out his daughters by looking at them nude and having sex with them. They even started going on about how she was going to get pregnant. It was very illuminative.
> And yeah, sometimes you just want to feel twisted - or maybe you want to read something that matches your feelings so they seem appropriate.


I dunno if people here are actually "accepting" of it, haven't talked to any Japanese person about incest. But since I don't have any proof yet, my theory is just that incest is simply another genre of porn (just as loli-con or tentacle/monster porn. Although I've heard that there REALLY are a lot of high school girls sleeping with 40yo men, I don't think the large number of loli-con or shota-con porn means that there are also a lot of elementary school kids having sex). So doesn't necessarily mean that incest is more "acceptable". I think people are just kinda more sexually repressed in general, so their porn also tends to be pretty extreme.


----------



## AustenT09

All of that shit is just nasty. 

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## William I am

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That's so beyond disgusting, doesn't the wife/mother do anything to protect her children?


I didn't say it was right. The mother wasn't featured in the porn/gameshow. I'm sure it was fake, but the fact that they had like 15 people filming the show and none of them flipped out about it says something. My point is that how bad or disgusting it is is a cultural issue.



ficsci said:


> I dunno if people here are actually "accepting" of it, haven't talked to any Japanese person about incest. But since I don't have any proof yet, my theory is just that incest is simply another genre of porn (just as loli-con or tentacle/monster porn. Although I've heard that there REALLY are a lot of high school girls sleeping with 40yo men, I don't think the large number of loli-con or shota-con porn means that there are also a lot of elementary school kids having sex). So doesn't necessarily mean that incest is more "acceptable". I think people are just kinda more sexually repressed in general, so their porn also tends to be pretty extreme.


I don't think it was real, it was just not something they were trying to hide at all. Some of those actual japanese gameshows get pretty nuts. I don't know if people are more repressed or not, it seems like there are more things that are acceptable that US citizens might balk at, but I've never lived in Japan either.


----------



## MisterDantes

ready for wombo combo?
first of all: The emotions and sensation of "true lust" is more exiting to me than nudity itself.

My debut wanted me to dominate her (not in any extreme ways, but still she wanted to submit completely)

First paradox: I hate dominating or degrading others, but I did it because her lust for it was simply too exiting
Second paradox: I have slightly masochistic traits, as long as *I am* the one hurting myself.

So it became a weird spiral of everything: the more i did --> the more she lusted --> the more I lusted --> the more I disliked myself for doing it --> the more pleasure i got --> the more eager i became to make please her even more and so on.

It was all really weird in an awesome in an uncomfortable way to me, as my personal nature came in conflict.
I guess you can call this the pinnacle of guilty pleasure, I'm usually more the sweet loving kind of guy with lots of kisses and hugs :3

Never told this much to anyone, so this is a confession as good as any.


----------



## carlaviii

foxhead128 said:


> I'm now 20, yet I have only had one sexual encounter so far. It was awkward, mainly due to my fear of intimacy, and I kept making up all kinds of bullshit to try and delay the process. In the end, we didn't get very far, so I'm still a virgin. Of course, almost as soon as I got home, I ended up jacking off twice that night just to vent off my sexual frustration. Until then, I was unable to fall asleep.
> 
> I'm an idiot.


Go easy on yourself. Sex isn't rocket science -- it's _much_ more complicated.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Two and a half years of university under my belt and I've only come across ONE professor I've found even remotely sexually attractive.


Go for the TAs. 

I think I've only come across one as well for all 5 years. At least for the females.


----------



## Crimson Ash

While I maintain the mindset that I find myself attracted to a vast number of different types, by analyzing several of my attractions in the past I've actually realized that I can come up with a very specific type of woman that I find incredible sexual attraction towards. I describe this attraction a little differently from others as one that causes my blood to boil with lust. I was actually quite disappointed when I learnt this about myself because it begs to question if I would be more willingly to maintain a relationship with someone who fits that criteria or have unconsciously been seeking out this type right from the beginning. In a lot of ways I actually dislike that I discovered this about myself because it could be a method of me establishing bias in some situations whether consciously or unconsciously.


----------



## William I am

Whooo hooo hoo! That text was so hot I think I'll burn my fingers if I touch my phone.


----------



## William I am

Hahahaha. Got it on my face again. That's only the second time that's happened. Bad time to have facial hair. Good time to keep your mouth closed :laughing:


----------



## L

It's cold outside, and that girl is still flirting with me so I'm wondering if she has reconsidered... 

This is how I feel right now:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I hate the vulnerability that comes with submitting yourself to someone. I just give so much of myself. It's hard letting others take care of you.


----------



## chimeric

Seeing this guy tonight and I'm being a freaking teenage girl about it. "I'm So Excited" has been stuck in my head all day, and I think I shaved my legs like three times in the shower.

:blushed::laughing::laughing:

Ahhh, so happy and nervous and jittery and jifdsifos I haven't been this infatuated in a while.


----------



## Napoleptic

koalaroo said:


> So, being dominated in the bedroom makes me feel more feminine.





William I am said:


> Me too... >.>


That made me laugh much harder than expected.









As for toys, I know with silicone menstrual cups people recommend sunlight to help get rid of funky smells.


----------



## drmiller100

carlaviii said:


> Go easy on yourself. Sex isn't rocket science -- it's _much_ more complicated.


yeah. No shit. 

Rocket science is non relative Newtonian physics. Simple stuff.

Sex involves women, a chaotic system with a significant time randomizer.


----------



## dragthewaters

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Two and a half years of university under my belt and I've only come across ONE professor I've found even remotely sexually attractive.


I mean you have to think about it, if they were sexually attractive, would they have become professors? 

JUST KIDDING for anyone who gets offended easily!


----------



## thiefaelos

Ok, here's stuff I don't get to talk about nearly enough because most of my friends are prudes!

1. I have a HUGE foot fetish, as well as greatly appreciating nice legs. I wish girls didn't get so creeped out by it! Does make the whole "hey buddy, could you possibly give me a foot rub? I know it's gross..." rather amusing for me though.

2. I greatly enjoy cybersex/adult chatting with people, but not always in the "roleplay" or "just get on camera and show me what you got" kind of way. I enjoy actual sex talks with people who are interested, then seeing where things go from there.

3. I'm engaged but we have a rule that "as long as the other is included or ok with it, it's fine", which makes for a very fun time. Best example (and this gets quite graphic, for those easily offended) was the one and only time I have ever had a threesome in my life. It was very fun, but I also learned that the girl was a squirter the hard way, and she was on my face at the time... that was a rather odd experience, and I can't say anything else has ever caught me so off guard in my life.

So yes, there's my sex vent for the day.


----------



## FX

efrainplass850 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truly load up (like the you should sports tophandbags soup io]Louis Vuitton Speedy
> hermeto dogtheir own behalf wallet hermeyour password strength scarves ebay hermemasturbator for kids louis vuitton purses the associated fee authentic hermeyour passwords wholesale james vuitton handbags louis vuitton bags as i'm very well cheap online buy hermes louis vuitton chicago
> saddest part of it
> donned
> takehandbags net/hermes-accessories-cheap-1057 html]Hermes Accessories
> hermet ring hermever card case louis vuitton ipod go with hermey birkent bag adidas hermes hermeyour account details birkon the inside your price lv belt sons utah leather louis vuitton hats for men louis vuitton shop louis vuitton london buy aaron vuitton handbags louis vuitton discount affordable handbags louis vuitton belt it is possible cheap hermes belts orange hermes bag
> 
> Related information:takehandbags net/louis-vuitton-collections-damier-ebene-canvas-cheap-1100_1106 html


If you were a bot designed specifically for cybering, I might not mind this so much. However, as this is not the case, I have reported you.


----------



## thiefaelos

Wow, my post is now buried under walls of spam


----------



## Kyandigaru

I imagined myself being independent, sexy body and having a nice, healthy sex life.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

In April, I had blackmail sex with a girl that I don't really "count," and kind of hate myself for doing, but given the circumstance, it had to be done. She was an unhealthy ENTP who, at first, I thought was such a darling but turned out to be crazy. Once she saw I wasn't into her romantically, she made it her DUTY, at whatever cost to sleep with me. She made up serious lies that I could have gotten into A LOT of trouble with, and she won.

But during the act itself, lets just say that I've made it so that a) she couldn't accuse me of anything (I had a witness in the living room), and b) people visually knew what she was up to the next day.

B*tch.


----------



## thiefaelos

@DarkestNiTe

... That is some messed up stuff man! Dang... I hate to hear that there are girls like that that aren't included in my own ex girlfriends, lol. Thought I had them all contained for mankind!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

DarkestNiTe said:


> In April, I had blackmail sex with a girl that I don't really "count," and kind of hate myself for doing, but given the circumstance, it had to be done. She was an unhealthy ENTP who, at first, I thought was such a darling but turned out to be crazy. Once she saw I wasn't into her romantically, she made it her DUTY, at whatever cost to sleep with me. She made up serious lies that I could have gotten into A LOT of trouble with, and she won.
> 
> But during the act itself, lets just say that I've made it so that a) she couldn't accuse me of anything (I had a witness in the living room), and b) people visually knew what she was up to the next day.
> 
> B*tch.


That's fucking disgusting.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

GinningPuma4011 said:


> That's fucking disgusting.


I know :sad:

Even when I tell the story, I sometimes think I'm in the wrong, but at the time, I was freaking out and couldn't see any other way around it. People believed her, I was being mistreated, I went to one of the program coordinators (this all happened in South Africa) and asked her what to do. She believed me, but she couldn't really give me an answer. All I got was a "well, for what it's worth, I believe you."

It's one of those memories that isn't TOO awful to scar me or that I absolutely NEED to delete from my memory, but things like that make me grow even more cautious around girls. I didn't even know that what she did was a thing that people do. She was VERY unstable.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Here sure can be found a lot of confessions. Or are most of them just spam?

I don't personally have too much to confess.

-I don't want to sleep with anyone. Seriously. Even thinking about feels uncomfortable.
-I don't understand the difficulty of saying one's virgin or not. I once kind of blocked a thread for putting up a question about it.
-And hentai is nice. Purely for the pain and humiliation they get. Most of the genre is way too soft for me.

I read today that about 1% of the population is asexual. I'm surprised that even that many are that.


----------



## thiefaelos

GoosePeelings said:


> I read today that about 1% of the population is asexual. I'm surprised that even that many are that.


Really? I mean, I can understand the appreciating hentai thing, but I am surprised even that many people are asexual! Not that there's anything wrong with being asexual, it's just that I don't see a problem with sex or lack thereof, just depends on the person's individual opinions on the matter.


----------



## GoosePeelings

thiefaelos said:


> Really? I mean, I can understand the appreciating hentai thing, but I am surprised even that many people are asexual! Not that there's anything wrong with being asexual, it's just that I don't see a problem with sex or lack thereof, just depends on the person's individual opinions on the matter.


My psychotherapist seems to have a problem with it...


----------



## thiefaelos

GoosePeelings said:


> My psychotherapist seems to have a problem with it...


With asexuality or sex?


----------



## GoosePeelings

thiefaelos said:


> With asexuality or sex?


Not having sex mostly, which is pretty much both of those. She says that it was caused by depression. I feel alright, though.


----------



## thiefaelos

Well, from what my therapist has said I could see where that would come with it. See, I'm on the bipolar end, and even when I don't feel "sad" or "bummed", depression can still affect stuff like sex drive or motivation without any other symptoms. Then again, I tend to lie on the opposite end of that spectrum most often so I end up being over-sexed more often that not.


----------



## William I am

thiefaelos said:


> Ok, here's stuff I don't get to talk about nearly enough because most of my friends are prudes!
> 
> 1. I have a HUGE foot fetish, as well as greatly appreciating nice legs. I wish girls didn't get so creeped out by it! Does make the whole "hey buddy, could you possibly give me a foot rub? I know it's gross..." rather amusing for me though.
> 
> 2. I greatly enjoy cybersex/adult chatting with people, but not always in the "roleplay" or "just get on camera and show me what you got" kind of way. I enjoy actual sex talks with people who are interested, then seeing where things go from there.
> 
> 3. I'm engaged but we have a rule that "as long as the other is included or ok with it, it's fine", which makes for a very fun time. Best example (and this gets quite graphic, for those easily offended) was the one and only time I have ever had a threesome in my life. It was very fun, but I also learned that the girl was a squirter the hard way, and she was on my face at the time... that was a rather odd experience, and I can't say anything else has ever caught me so off guard in my life.
> 
> So yes, there's my sex vent for the day.


LOL! I think I hit things off with my first long-term girlfriend by rubbing her feet. I don't have a foot fetish, but sensory nerve centers of feet and genitals are right next to each other in our brains, so it makes sense that it's common.


----------



## AustenT09

Ugh, feet are disgusting. 

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## thiefaelos

^ That's the reaction I get a lot @AustenT09


----------



## SharpestNiFe

thiefaelos said:


> ^ That's the reaction I get a lot @_AustenT09_


--


----------



## thiefaelos

Haha, glad to hear I'm no the only one!

Footjobs actually are super fun, but you have to have a girl who knows how to rock it. My lady does.


----------



## thiefaelos

And suddenly the post before mine disappeared? Weird.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

thiefaelos said:


> Haha, glad to hear I'm no the only one!
> 
> Footjobs actually are super fun, but you have to have a girl who knows how to rock it. My lady does.


Yeah, I wouldn't date a girl that didn't have "cute" feet. I'm a lower body kinda guy, through and through.

I had an ex who was open to experimentation. We tried it, and decided it was more fun to put it "in other places," but I'd revisit it.

Also, I think initially some girls may think "ewwww," but they DEFINITELY have the most to gain from a guy with that sort of fetish.

My best friend of 16 years (INTJ) told me that his girlfriend gives him footjobs all the time. It's much more common than one would think.

I deleted the post b/c it was a little too graphic and I have IRL friends on this site.

Frankly, I wouldn't want to date a girl who isn't open to that sort of experimentation anyways.
Girl with boundaries in the bedroom = Boring girl


----------



## thiefaelos

Ahhhh, I gotcha. Yeah, I don't get the ewwww factor.

Also, random other note, but my lady wants to try another threesome here soon.... Freaking awesome.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

thiefaelos said:


> Ahhhh, I gotcha. Yeah, I don't get the ewwww factor.
> 
> Also, random other note, but my lady wants to try another threesome here soon.... Freaking awesome.


I would love to have a threesome, actually was offered a few times. The opportunity rose four times (that I can count). Once, I was too stupid and naive and should have went for it, and the other time was with my girlfriend at the time, but with one of her friends that I despised. One time was with COMPLETELY random girls that were actually kinda cute, but I said no, and the most recent time was with a girl I thought was repulsive.

I imagine if I brought it up to a significant other they'd say "sounds like fun, honey, invite one of your guy friends over." I guess I can't have that double standard. I'd do it with two girls, but another guy? That's just too weird for me.


----------



## Purrfessor

I prefer threesomes with two guys than with two girls. When you are only aroused from pleasing women, two of them and one of me just can't get the job done but two guys can make a woman go crazy. xD


----------



## dragthewaters

Is it bad that my fiance was away for 3 days and we didn't even have sex when he got back? We cuddled and made out, but nothing more sexual than that. I mentioned that we should, but it never happened. Are other couples like this?


----------



## Penguin

thismustbetheplace said:


> Is it bad that my fiance was away for 3 days and we didn't even have sex when he got back? We cuddled and made out, but nothing more sexual than that. I mentioned that we should, but it never happened. Are other couples like this?



hmmm I probably wouldn't be that way but I don't think that's a fair question. How about you talk to him about it instead of us.


----------



## William I am

thismustbetheplace said:


> Is it bad that my fiance was away for 3 days and we didn't even have sex when he got back? We cuddled and made out, but nothing more sexual than that. I mentioned that we should, but it never happened. Are other couples like this?


It happens. Ask him if you're curious. Traveling can be a big energy suck, especially if things don't go smoothly.



Stelliferous said:


> I prefer threesomes with two guys than with two girls. When you are only aroused from pleasing women, two of them and one of me just can't get the job done but two guys can make a woman go crazy. xD


You should try a foursome  Best of both worlds. Personally, I'd do a MMF threesome, but it would be about the woman more than anything. For my own personal gratification, I'd much rather satisfy one with my cock and one with my mouth and be able to alternate the two however I like. Unrealistic? Hey, this is my fantasy, not yours


----------



## SharpestNiFe

William I am said:


> You should try a foursome  Best of both worlds. Personally, I'd do a MMF threesome, but it would be about the woman more than anything. For my own personal gratification, I'd much rather satisfy one with my cock and one with my mouth and be able to alternate the two however I like. Unrealistic? Hey, this is my fantasy, not yours


Hmmm...you guys may have me convinced on the MFM threesome. Nothing turns me on more than a girl being turned on, so to enlist the help of another dude would be.....interesting.

I would need to have say on who the other dude is though.


----------



## Purrfessor

DarkestNiTe said:


> Hmmm...you guys may have me convinced on the MFM threesome. Nothing turns me on more than a girl being turned on, so to enlist the help of another dude would be.....interesting.
> 
> I would need to have say on who the other dude is though.


I would probably do it with any of my male friends. Or her male friends if I think that they aren't dicks and they respect her.


----------



## William I am

phony said:


> naked tickle fights this weekend yusssssssssssss


I am so fucking jealous. This weekend is the beginning of the month-long derth of women because nearly all the college students leave. I'll be lucky to get so much as a smile in the month to come.


----------



## devoid

I've had quite a transition in the past few months from looking for a fuck buddy to looking for a potential committed relationship to trying to go chaste to getting involved in a polyamorous relationship.

I feel almost guilty because I'm just having so much fun lately. I love my job and I love the circle of friends I've gotten involved with thanks to the poly group, and I love the attention from everyone male and female. I'm starting to wonder if poly really is the right direction for me. Even though I used to think I could never do that, I'm happier and more comfortable than ever before and best of all I'm able to make others happy. So many people in poly culture just need some healing for their insecurities, and it's incredibly rewarding for me to be able to comfort people temporarily, especially with the blessing of my partner. The whole situation is really breaking down my possessive tendencies and personal insecurities and helping me overcome so many trust issues. Not having to worry so much about my relationship and taking care of the other person all the time, not worrying about whether I'd be happier with someone else, not having to repress my enormous sex drive anymore, not worrying about my partner being constantly jealous and paranoid just because all my guy friends are attracted to me.

I hope things continue to work out.


----------



## L

L said:


> I might have some justification to be hopeful this time guise!!! I might have my first ever date next Monday!





L said:


> Nevermind, she canceled on me. I don't feel upset or even surprised, I guess I expected this...


Damn, turns out she just saw us as friends and doesn't want to do anything beyond friends because I'm a few years younger than her... 

It's looking more and more like hooker time... or sex toy time... or get a big tv and a playstation 4 and vegetate and hiss at the sunlight time... 

At least the ducks have returned, they were 3/4 of the reason I chose this apartment... 

And my GPS trolled me earlier today (that robotic bitch)... I'm having a bad day :sad:


----------



## Kysinor

Okay so I don't think I am asexual anyways. I'm confused about this. Whatever.


----------



## L

L said:


> It's looking more and more like hooker time... or sex toy time... or get a big tv and a playstation 4 and vegetate and hiss at the sunlight time...


So I bought a ps4 after getting a 30% bonus on all trade in stuff and got it at only 100 bucks! 

What kind of tv should I get? I'll be sitting roughly 8 feet away from it and I know next to nothing about TV's... info help, please?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

God, men in their mid 30s-early 40s are just so fucking attractive. If a good looking guy in that age range magically shows up with his early 20s self, I wouldn't even look at the younger one. What is it? I can hardly control myself. I just want to throw myself at him. The fine lines on the face, specks of gray, the build, the wisdom, maturity, the confidence. Oh my gawwdd. 

"If I said I want your body now, would you hold it against me?"

There has to be something beyond the mature look and experience that I prefer. Got some complex, deep-seated daddy issues going on.


----------



## William I am

L said:


> So I bought a ps4 after getting a 30% bonus on all trade in stuff and got it at only 100 bucks!
> 
> What kind of tv should I get? I'll be sitting roughly 8 feet away from it and I know next to nothing about TV's... info help, please?


Plasmas are the nicest picture for tv, but LCDs are best for gaming. Look for a low response time and a high contrast ratio. Like <5ms and >1,000,000:1

@devoid - that sounds a lot like my experience with a couple swap helping me grow. I've wanted to have a closed circle of poly friends since I read about it in Stranger from a Strange Land.


----------



## devoid

William I am said:


> Plasmas are the nicest picture for tv, but LCDs are best for gaming. Look for a low response time and a high contrast ratio. Like <5ms and >1,000,000:1
> 
> @devoid - that sounds a lot like my experience with a couple swap helping me grow. I've wanted to have a closed circle of poly friends since I read about it in Stranger from a Strange Land.


It's difficult to find a poly group because they often keep within their circle. I suggest looking through OKCupid, which is where I've met the most poly couples, or perhaps fetlife. Some fantastic people, some not so much. I talked with four different guys from poly couples before deciding to actually meet one in person, and I was still hesitant to get involved at that point. But I was very lucky to find such a healthy and awesome group.


----------



## phony

William I am said:


> I am so fucking jealous. This weekend is the beginning of the month-long derth of women because nearly all the college students leave. I'll be lucky to get so much as a smile in the month to come.


HEY I get to see my boyfriend like once in 2 months at MOST so don't be jealous


----------



## William I am

phony said:


> HEY I get to see my boyfriend like once in 2 months at MOST so don't be jealous


Ahh, you have a boyfriend. Wish I had someone to invite over right now to cuddle with me while I'm sick.


----------



## Purrfessor

L said:


> Damn, turns out she just saw us as friends and doesn't want to do anything beyond friends because I'm a few years younger than her...
> 
> It's looking more and more like hooker time... or sex toy time... or get a big tv and a playstation 4 and vegetate and hiss at the sunlight time...
> 
> At least the ducks have returned, they were 3/4 of the reason I chose this apartment...
> 
> And my GPS trolled me earlier today (that robotic bitch)... I'm having a bad day :sad:


Ducks bring a certain kind of happiness that a woman cannot.


----------



## phony

William I am said:


> Ahh, you have a boyfriend. Wish I had someone to invite over right now to cuddle with me while I'm sick.



I know the feel, #LongDistanceSUXCOXNDIX


----------



## SharpestNiFe

I think I'm developing a hot wax fetish.


----------



## Devrim

I seem to be really attracted to light hair and dark eyebrows


----------



## William I am

Mzansi said:


> I seem to be really attracted to light hair and dark eyebrows


I think that might fit into the "why the hell does this turn me on?" thread. 

I like dark hair and light eyes.


I invited my incredibly cute upstairs neighbor down for coffee a couple times, and she noncommittally agreed to come down Thursday. I hope it leads to more than coffee...


----------



## Devrim

William I am said:


> I think that might fit into the "why the hell does this turn me on?" thread.
> 
> I like dark hair and light eyes.
> 
> 
> I invited my incredibly cute upstairs neighbor down for coffee a couple times, and she noncommittally agreed to come down Thursday. I hope it leads to more than coffee...


Saw this one in the grips of my lustful need to express my attraction xD
Jks

But still,
I needed to at least say something here for once :3


----------



## William I am

Mzansi said:


> Saw this one in the grips of my lustful need to express my attraction xD
> Jks
> 
> But still,
> I needed to at least say something here for once :3


Eh? I don't get the joke.


----------



## Devrim

William I am said:


> Eh? I don't get the joke.


Nvm


----------



## AustenT09

I think my ex has Borderline Personality Disorder and I can finally forgive him now that I've researched it a bit. I can finally get over my resentment for being treated the way I was.


----------



## Bricolage

Fucking sausage fest in here.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Son of a bitch. I totally forgot my favorite pair of earrings and watch at the guy's apartment last night. The sex was pretty bad and I was hoping I wouldn't have to see him again.


----------



## AustenT09

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Son of a bitch. I totally forgot my favorite pair of earrings and watch at the guy's apartment last night. The sex was pretty bad and I was hoping I wouldn't have to see him again.


Good Lord, hahahaha...

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## GinningPuma4011

AustenT09 said:


> Good Lord, hahahaha...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


This bitch put in work, okay? But what's the use of a big dick when you don't know how to use it?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

And why would you not take a shower when you know someone's coming over?! 

It's different when it's right after a workout or some other kind of hard physical work; the testosterone is high, blood is pumping, sweat is dripping. Hot. And it's another thing to get dirty and sweaty during sex. 

But to just sit there knowing you haven't showered all day...

:frustrated:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GinningPuma4011 said:


> And why would you not take a shower when you know someone's coming over?!
> 
> It's different when it's right after a workout or some other kind of hard physical work; the testosterone is high, blood is pumping, sweat is dripping. Hot. And it's another thing to get dirty and sweaty during sex.
> 
> But to just sit there knowing you haven't showered all day...
> 
> :frustrated:


I'll probably get smacked for making this suggestion but have you ever considered being a sexual mentor to a younger inexperienced guy? 
Such situations weren't all that uncommon years ago & I can think of a few around here that sound as though they'd greatly appreciate such a mutually beneficial arrangement.
The responsibility would be great but so too would the rewards & satisfaction of knowing that you saved several (maybe many) women from the frustrating letdowns of another inexperienced/selfish lover. 
Just a thought to ponder.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'll probably get smacked for making this suggestion but have you ever considered being a sexual mentor to a younger inexperienced guy?
> Such situations weren't all that uncommon years ago & I can think of a few around here that sound as though they'd greatly appreciate such a mutually beneficial arrangement.
> The responsibility would be great but so too would the rewards & satisfaction of knowing that you saved several (maybe many) women from the frustrating letdowns of another inexperienced/selfish lover.
> Just a thought to ponder.


Online? I'm open to it. Would be happy to give advice and help.

IRL? I've tried it before. It didn't last long but, it was fun while it lasted. He was 24/25 at the time and pretty inexperienced. He was the only one who came to me explicitly asking for help. And the only one I could really tolerate

I didn't have any patience for the other guys around my age. We'd get into these casual flings where I'd make sure we were both on the same page, but they all ended up with the guy trying to emotionally manipulate me. When it didn't work and I spit their shit right back in their face or suddenly cut off ties, they ended up hurt and resentful. I thought that maybe they weren't sure about what they were looking for or were looking in the wrong places, but I never let them off easy. Ain't nobody got time for games, honey. There's a reason I prefer older guys. 

Overall, I haven't had any good experiences with younger guys.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

I've never been a guy to measure myself. I've never seen the point, and thought it was stupid. I've never had "penis size angst," and always assumed I was average or slightly above average. After my best friend told me "dude, I saw that thing through your boxers, you have a horse dick," I did some research, and turns out that I'm in the "very large" category. To say that this hasn't given me confidence would be lying. Reflecting on past sexual encounters and things that other friends and teammates have said, I find it funny that I've woken up to this revelation only within the past couple of months.

Even in dates and the rare occasion I go to a bar, I realized my confidence has skyrocketed with this knowledge. If only I knew this in college...

It's something so stupid, something that, I guess, is genetic or just luck of the draw, but I guess that's how anything physical really is.

Fairly recently, I hooked up with a girl that was dating a guy that I thought was "The Shit" in high school (best athlete, 6'3", always surrounded by the most beautiful girls, prom king). She told me he had an "small pencil dick and didn't satisfy her in bed." I just went for it (I realized it may creep her out, but I didn't care much for her romantically anyways) and told her that I was very large. We hooked up 2 days after.

Part of me wants to take this new found information and run with it, but part of me wants to keep it quiet and just share it this once on PerC. I'm not a one-night stand kind of guy.


----------



## phony

Tomorrow I'm going to fuck my boyfriend in front of airport security and tourists.


----------



## AustenT09

phony said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to fuck my boyfriend in front of airport security and tourists.


See ya on the news!

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Online? I'm open to it. Would be happy to give advice and help.
> 
> IRL? I've tried it before. It didn't last long but, it was fun while it lasted. He was 24/25 at the time and pretty inexperienced. He was the only one who came to me explicitly asking for help. And the only one I could really tolerate
> 
> I didn't have any patience for the other guys around my age. We'd get into these casual flings where I'd make sure we were both on the same page, but they all ended up with the guy trying to emotionally manipulate me. When it didn't work and I spit their shit right back in their face or suddenly cut off ties, they ended up hurt and resentful. I thought that maybe they weren't sure about what they were looking for or were looking in the wrong places, but I never let them off easy. Ain't nobody got time for games, honey. There's a reason I prefer older guys.
> 
> Overall, I haven't had any good experiences with younger guys.



LOL this probably sounds bizarre but you're sitting upon a wealth of knowledge that an early 20s "noob" would be forever grateful were you to share with him through a sexual mentorship.
Locating a prospective student may be your greatest challenge. 



I suspect that the guys over 25 (similar to woman) aren't very good candidates, too likely to result in a power struggle rather than accepting that you're in charge & they're your humble but eager student.


----------



## drmiller100

Rules for guys:

Ask the woman what she wants.
Do it.
If it is working, don't change anything unless she tells you to. 
Keep doing it.
Do NOT do it harder unless she tells you to.
when in doubt, repeat.


----------



## L

Since I'm probably going to be a virgin for the next decade I've been giving some thought to selling my sperm. But I've heard horror stories of men getting sued for child support??? Is that really a thing?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

L said:


> Since I'm probably going to be a virgin for the next decade I've been giving some thought to selling my sperm. But I've heard horror stories of men getting sued for child support??? Is that really a thing?


Hint: Maybe you need an experienced 30? angel to take you under her wing, dedicate a couple evenings weekly (nothing exclusive) to being under her guidance & it's very likely you'd shake your lonely blues.


----------



## L

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hint: Maybe you need an experienced 30? angel to take you under her wing, dedicate a couple evenings weekly (nothing exclusive) to being under her guidance & it's very likely you'd shake your lonely blues.


I doubt anyone would want to teach me anything. 

But, I'm over 6ft and in great shape (still a slight bit of flab) and a higher than average IQ, so I'd almost rather have the money to cuddle with as I might be a genetic lottery pick haha. 

It's also a good thing that I don't plan on staying in the area I'm currently living in as I can run away a year or so from now. Whoo!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

L said:


> I doubt anyone would want to teach me anything.
> 
> But, I'm over 6ft and in great shape (still a slight bit of flab) and a higher than average IQ, so I'd almost rather have the money to cuddle with as I might be a genetic lottery pick haha.
> 
> It's also a good thing that I don't plan on staying in the area I'm currently living in as I can run away a year or so from now. Whoo!


Attitude is often more important than asthetics. Apparently you believe your physical attributes, intellect & genetic gifts are too good to share with an individual that may be willing to offer you the confidence building experience to allow you to conquer your fears. 
Maybe you'd be happier jerking off to porn, living a lonely existence & running away from your fears next year.
Yeah moving away in a year ought to resolve your lonely sexual ineptness. 
Unless you're living in Antarctica, your physical location isn't the cause of your lack of sexual intimacy & your fears will follow when you move because their very likely an aspect of a larger issue.

"so I'd almost rather have the money to cuddle with" What money??? Apparently you don't comprehend the concept of a mentor/student arrangement.
I'd never encourage prostitution, there'd be no exchange of money or services involved. Rather it's the passing on of intimate knowledge/wisdom from mentor to student. 
Offer the mentor a bouquet of flowers to brighten her day if you'd like but an offer of payment would immediately land your ass down the road.


----------



## L

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Attitude is often more important than asthetics. Apparently you believe your physical attributes, intellect & genetic gifts are too good to share with an individual that may be willing to offer you the confidence building experience to allow you to conquer your fears. Maybe you'd be happier jerking off to porn, living a lonely existence &...


Jumping the gun, aren't you? 



> ...running away from your fears next year.
> Yeah moving away in a year ought to resolve your lonely sexual ineptness.
> Unless you're living in Antarctica, your physical location isn't the cause of your lack of sexual intimacy & your fears will follow when you move because their very likely an aspect of a larger issue.


You missed the joke, I meant run away from my future children lol. 



> "so I'd almost rather have the money to cuddle with" What money??? Apparently you don't comprehend the concept of a mentor/student arrangement.


Apparently you don't understand the concept of it being like a real job, I wouldn't be able to have a sexual release within two-three days of going to the bank and if I went twice a week that would take up my entire week, sexually speaking. So I wouldn't be able to go through the motions of a FWB relationship. 

Unless you mean having sex without any orgasms in which case who would ever want to do that!?



> I'd never encourage prostitution, there'd be no exchange of money or services involved. Rather it's the passing on of intimate knowledge/wisdom from mentor to student.


It wouldn't be an exchange of money, it would be a loss of possible profit. 



> Offer the mentor a bouquet of flowers to brighten her day if you'd like but an offer of payment would immediately land your ass down the road.


Thank you for your condescending and unwarranted opinion.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

L said:


> Jumping the gun, aren't you?
> 
> You missed the joke, I meant run away from my future children lol.


Ruh Roh: I guess I did if you're referring to the sperm bank.
Nevermind; Enjoy your virginity.


----------



## phony

I wonder if it's safe to drive while being fingered...


----------



## William I am

phony said:


> I wonder if it's safe to drive while being fingered...


That all depends on how hard you uh .. twitch.


----------



## dragthewaters

What sexual orientation is it when some days you want to be a heterosexual woman exclusively, some days you want to be exclusively a lesbian, and some days you want to get a sex change and be a gay man? Is this a thing that happens to other people?


----------



## Emtropy

I now regularly have sex dreams. OK, not exactly scandalous, but it's all new to me


----------



## Rafiki

In my dreams, if there is a girl of interest around, my mom can also usually be found...


----------



## sinshred

Aryn2 said:


> -i had a short online dom/sub thing going with someone i met here on perc, lol.


I thought it was our little dirty secret 



pancaketreehouse said:


> In my dreams, if there is a girl of interest around, my mom can also usually be found...


It's surely awkward situation if it happen in reality 

Ok my confession, i always ask my sex partner to wash her vagina clean anytime before having sex, I found myself extremely uncomfortable when licking the dirty things.


----------



## L

pancaketreehouse said:


> In my dreams, if there is a girl of interest around, my mom can also usually be found...


Your mother you say?








Step into my office...


----------



## Rafiki

L said:


> Your mother you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step into my office...


a little too easy ma man, you kicked that ball after it rolled in


----------



## Rafiki

L said:


> Your mother you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step into my office...


*ehem* but umm... what time is best for you?


----------



## Penguin

I would marry keira knightly and I'm not just saying that.


----------



## Rafiki

Emtropy said:


> I now regularly have sex dreams. OK, not exactly scandalous, but it's all new to me


welcome to age 13


----------



## Rafiki

@sinshred @Aryn2

lemme know if u got room for a 3rd


----------



## Emtropy

pancaketreehouse said:


> welcome to age 13


What can I say, I'm a late developer


----------



## Rafiki

@Emtropy
ha 
that's okay
i wasn't speaking as myself,

i was hoping saying that would activate my puberty


----------



## Aryn2

Penguin said:


> I would marry keira knightly and I'm not just saying that.



_I _would marry Keira Knightly.


----------



## Aryn2

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_sinshred_ @_Aryn2_
> 
> lemme know if u got room for a 3rd



Now _that......._is oddly a complete possibility.


----------



## Rafiki

@Aryn2

oddly because it's 3?

psHAH!


----------



## Aryn2

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_Aryn2_
> 
> oddly because it's 3?
> 
> psHAH!


math puns? 

oh, now i'm smitten. can't possibly be healthy. 




(I'm in college to be a math teacher)


----------



## sinshred

pancaketreehouse said:


> @sinshred @Aryn2
> 
> lemme know if u got room for a 3rd


How about exchange?
Take her, so i can get your mom.


----------



## Rafiki

AustenT09 said:


> The desperation...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


the bigger the desperation, the bigger the balls:
if you don't release you just keep building and building


once didn't touch meself for a week, my sac looked like a rotting pumpkin


----------



## Sixty Nein

For some reason I thought it was possible for a man to be able to ejaculate through a condom without impregnating a woman. As in the seminal fluids would flow through the condom but the actual semen would somehow be caught in the condom itself.

My sexual education was poor.


----------



## phony

I'm pretty excited to try drunk-sex next week. Also high-sex, someday :,l


----------



## William I am

I have a ... date with a stripper tomorrow? We're playing disc golf in the forest here. I'm not sure how I managed that, but doing mushrooms has apparently helped me be direct about what I want.


----------



## carlaviii

phony said:


> I'm pretty excited to try drunk-sex next week. Also high-sex, someday :,l


Drunk sex can be a lot of fun. Also, hilarious. Occasionally really filthy... 

I'm going to my very first dance club party tonight. Yes, a sheltered life I've lived to be 42 and never done this before. I'm going alone so nobody sees me get my dork on, and I expect to go home alone too. Happy New Year to everyone here -- I got sucked into modding a forum on Reddit but I still think of you guys.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

carlaviii said:


> Drunk sex can be a lot of fun. Also, hilarious. Occasionally really filthy...
> 
> I'm going to my very first dance club party tonight. Yes, a sheltered life I've lived to be 42 and never done this before. I'm going alone so nobody sees me get my dork on, and I expect to go home alone too. Happy New Year to everyone here -- I got sucked into modding a forum on Reddit but I still think of you guys.


You're going alone? Please, please, please be careful. I guarantee you'll have fun, but there's always a skeeve somewhere in there.


----------



## carlaviii

GinningPuma4011 said:


> You're going alone? Please, please, please be careful. I guarantee you'll have fun, but there's always a skeeve somewhere in there.


I will take reasonable precautions w/r/t personal safety. Not going to get drunk (too expensive) so I'll be alert to my surroundings.

I was mostly worried about what to do with my purse & coat, but I think I've got that worked out: stuff the essentials in my pockets and bra (plenty of room there, lol) and figure my coat isn't worth stealing. 

If some random guy gropes me or something, he'll get smacked and I don't even care. Don't have time to be offended by that.


----------



## cosmia

I'm definitely starting to like getting slapped.

I never feel guilty about my sex life but this one is giving me mixed feelings.


----------



## phony

carlaviii said:


> Drunk sex can be a lot of fun. Also, hilarious. Occasionally really *filthy*...


Literally filthy? :/ Or _filthy, _which is  lol. _Filthy_ is good but I always make my boyfriend wash his bits and fingers, and when i'm drunk (never been drunk before), it'll probably be a slurred "Don't forget under your nails"  Bit of a mood-killer to some people I guess, but HYGIENE IS SUCH A TURN ON<3<3

Drunk-sex actually might be us getting too tired after kissing and realising that unbuttoning is too much effort and then falling asleep haha.


----------



## carlaviii

phony said:


> Literally filthy? :/ Or _filthy, _which is  lol.


Heh, filthy as in semi-taboo, personal-boundary-pushing stuff. Amusingly, I was IMing with someone and he mentioned that getting drunk on whiskey leads to filthy sex -- which perfectly matched up with my experience. Splitting a bottle of Black Label with one of my FWBs led to doing things I would never let another guy even try. We were _soooo_ plastered...



> Drunk-sex actually might be us getting too tired after kissing and realising that unbuttoning is too much effort and then falling asleep haha.


That can happen too, but it's all good. As long as nobody throws up.


----------



## William I am

William I am said:


> I have a ... date with a stripper tomorrow? We're playing disc golf in the forest here. I'm not sure how I managed that, but doing mushrooms has apparently helped me be direct about what I want.



And it was a lot of fun. Played disc golf. I lost by a bit. Got her real name and number. Woot woot.


----------



## carlaviii

Happy New Year, everyone! 

Hours on the dance floor: ~2.5
Fucks given about how I dance: 0
Bike ride home: tough, but did it
Ears: still ringing
Joints: grumpy but functioning, lol


----------



## Rafiki

@carlaviii

Not alesso huh? Where'd you go where'd you go? sAMe


----------



## Penguin

hangoveerrrrr


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

cosmia said:


> I'm definitely starting to like getting slapped.
> 
> I never feel guilty about my sex life but this one is giving me mixed feelings.


Ever considered tickle fighting, being laid over his lap with your ass bared & erotically spanked?
Mixing in caresses & kisses upon warmed rosy cheeks may cause your desire to soar.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

In South Africa, I was probably hit on by gay men 20+ time, and women about half of that.

Usually, I would kindly tell the dude I was straight and uninterested, a couple were pretty persistent (NOW I know why it sucks to be a girl in the club), but ONE guy actually started whispering what he'd do to me in my ear, and it was actually kind of a turn-on. Then, the part of my brain that says "wait, you're straight" turned on, "oh yeah," then I turned the guy down.

Them South Africans are horny as all hell. I told myself that I wouldn't sleep with anyone when I was in South Africa, and stayed true to my own word, but the temptation (with the women) was definitely there. I remember, specifically, a University student that looked like she could have been Amanda Seyfried's identical twin sister with a sexy Afrikaans accent. I danced with her, made out with her, but told her I wasn't going to have sex with her. Her response was, "well, we could do other things...." I denied her completely as well. If I know myself well enough, "other things" would lead to sex and I'd be upset for not standing by my word.

I made out with, maybe, 5 or 6 girls total, didn't allow any of them (except one) to see my bedroom. 

I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Robert J Gough

At 43 years of age - or will be in about 10 weeks - I'm a virgin. I'm kinda proud of it. I'm also single. Always have been. Always will be. I don't even like touching myself. It's bad enough in the shower having wash self down south...

I'm also an AB. No, not an All Black... :blushed:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Robert J Gough said:


> I'm also an AB. No, not an All Black... :blushed:


AB?


----------



## Robert J Gough

stargazing grasshopper said:


> AB?


Adult Baby.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Robert J Gough said:


> Adult Baby.



Never heard of Adult Baby, is it an adult that breastfeeds & sleeps in a large crib...?


----------



## Robert J Gough

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Never heard of Adult Baby, is it an adult that breastfeeds & sleeps in a large crib...?


To the extreme, it's all that and more. The fully-equipped nursery (which I do not have), the appropriate wardrobe for the little one's age/gender (I'm a little girl, age 2), etc. The works. For some, it's even out in public, too. For others, it's also a sexual thing (not for me).


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Robert J Gough said:


> To the extreme, it's all that and more. The fully-equipped nursery (which I do not have), the appropriate wardrobe for the little one's age/gender (I'm a little girl, age 2), etc. The works. For some, it's even out in public, too. For others, it's also a sexual thing (not for me).



That's way over my head, I'm not knocking it but I don't get that type fetish lifestyle. Each to their own preference, have fun.


----------



## Chas23

Sexual Confessions:
- I'm bisexual and I think about having a 3 way with my SO.
- I like rough, kinky sex. I like to have my hair pulled and be *slightly* choked.
- I'm trying to learn how to deep throat.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Chas23 said:


> Sexual Confessions:
> - I'm bisexual and I think about having a 3 way with my SO.
> - I like rough, kinky sex. I like to have my hair pulled and be *slightly* choked.
> - I'm trying to learn how to deep throat.


I think I can help you in all 3 of those ways.


----------



## Chas23

Sorry taken


----------



## William I am

Apparently, I don't know how to close the deal. I'm starting to feel like dating is futile. Maybe I'm ugly or something. I don't think I am, but I am just not having success with ANYone.


----------



## L

William I am said:


> Apparently, I don't know how to close the deal. I'm starting to feel like dating is futile. Maybe I'm ugly or something. I don't think I am, but I am just not having success with ANYone.


Chin up buttercup because it doesn't get easier... 

That's the advice I've been given, terrible advice really... 

Just don't turn to porn, it makes everything worse... in the best of ways. Like a poison you don't mind drinking. Like alcohol I guess. Don't even notice it until the next morning except there might not ever be a 'next morning' when it comes to the dating game... 

This is why it's so difficult to quit, there's literally no reason to.


----------



## Penguin

L said:


> Chin up buttercup because it doesn't get easier...
> 
> That's the advice I've been given, terrible advice really...
> 
> Just don't turn to porn, it makes everything worse... in the best of ways. Like a poison you don't mind drinking. Like alcohol I guess. Don't even notice it until the next morning except there might not ever be a 'next morning' when it comes to the dating game...
> 
> This is why it's so difficult to quit, there's literally no reason to.


you can date and watch porn...its possible I promise.


----------



## William I am

I've dated and watched porn. I don't like most mainstream porn - it's misogynistic bullshit by and large. But anyway, I'm not drowning my sorrows in lube just yet. 

I think it must get easier when I 1) Move to a place that's got people I'm compatible with and 2) Get into a dating pool of people old enough to quit playing stupid counterproductive games.


----------



## devoid

New Years Eve I spent 7 out of 24 hours having intercourse. I think I've finally met my match.


----------



## WillyT

I once had sex with four women at a brothel in Barcelona, Spain. It was not a "group sex" encounter. It was serial. I loved it. The first three were young and very hot, but I couldn't cum with them. I then got it on with the madam of the house. She had to be at least fifty. She took care of me. I left very satisfied. It was awesome.


----------



## WardRhiannon

I just want to get laid. Or at least find someone that I can fulfill some of my kinky fantasies with.


----------



## Chas23

devoid said:


> New Years Eve I spent 7 out of 24 hours having intercourse. I think I've finally met my match.


DAMN! Get it girl! :laughing:


----------



## devoid

Chas23 said:


> DAMN! Get it girl! :laughing:


We were both still horny in the morning and I was like NOPE. I'm going to run off now before my pelvis falls off.


----------



## Chas23

devoid said:


> We were both still horny in the morning and I was like NOPE. I'm going to run off now before my pelvis falls off.


Omg I'm dying right now. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

I'm surprised you could even run after a night like that :tongue:


----------



## devoid

Chas23 said:


> Omg I'm dying right now. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I'm surprised you could even run after a night like that :tongue:


He did an amazing job. *_* Total self-control, very gentlemanly. I was pretty sore that morning but I actually feel fine now. He paces really well.


----------



## Chas23

devoid said:


> He did an amazing job. *_* Total self-control, very gentlemanly. I was pretty sore that morning but I actually feel fine now. He paces really well.


It sounds like a good time :wink:


----------



## L

Despite it being the best move for my life I really want to go get my ps4 back... :sad:

I miss it.


----------



## Penguin

I feel like this thread is a group in and of itself, only like 12-15 people ever post in it haha

on that note

finally found a girl who was really smart and is into bdsm and wants a relationship. woo.


----------



## William I am

Penguin said:


> I feel like this thread is a group in and of itself, only like 12-15 people ever post in it haha
> 
> on that note
> 
> finally found a girl who was really smart and is into bdsm and wants a relationship. woo.


 Agreed. I really hope I hear back from the girl I went on a date with on NYE. She's a stripper, she's cute and sexy as hell, and she seems like a nice and interesting person too. She said she was down to do something else together, so I'm going to call her tomorrow. Hopefully it leads somewhere.





devoid said:


> We were both still horny in the morning and I was like NOPE. I'm going to run off now before my pelvis falls off.


HAH!!! "In the event that your pelvis falls off, try to store it in a glass of milk until you can get to an ER".... lol.


----------



## carlaviii

Penguin said:


> I feel like this thread is a group in and of itself, only like 12-15 people ever post in it haha


We definitely are, heh. We need a group T-shirt or something.

I went five years without sex, once. Something like ten without _fun_ sex. Now it's only been since the 21st and it feels like forever... I'm such a spoiled brat.


----------



## Rafiki

who likes to get peed on!


----------



## devoid

C-c-c-combo breaker! :frustrating:


----------



## Rafiki

Is there a datingsex part of PerC


----------



## devoid

This entire subforum...


----------



## Rafiki

didn't see a sign of cyprus or cythera

@devoid
who is the woman in ur pic?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

A guy invited me to spend the night at his place last night. Despite how much I love sex and how much of it we would've had, I turned down the offer. There was a snow storm last night and would've woken up to six inches on the ground, prolonging my stay a little bit. I just hate staying long at someone's place.

As much as I like you, I don't want to be around you, your sketchy roommates, cats and in your apartment for that long. Sorry, bro.


----------



## devoid

Aaaaaarg. *fumes silently and tries not to pull out my e-peen*

It's River Tam from Firefly. Firefly (TV Series 2002


----------



## Penguin

devoid said:


> This entire subforum...



lol I've met some of the most wonderful fucked up people on the planet here. I quite like it.


----------



## devoid

Penguin said:


> lol I've met some of the most wonderful fucked up people on the planet here. I quite like it.


I've met far more fucked up people on psychforums.com and fetlife. Just saying.


----------



## drmiller100

carlaviii said:


> We definitely are, heh. We need a group T-shirt or something.
> 
> I went five years without sex, once. Something like ten without _fun_ sex. Now it's only been since the 21st and it feels like forever... I'm such a spoiled brat.


NYE for me. almost 3 days. 

t-shirt would be cool.


----------



## drmiller100

devoid said:


> I've met far more fucked up people on psychforums.com and fetlife. Just saying.


i'm on fetlife. some funny people there for sure.


----------



## devoid

drmiller100 said:


> i'm on fetlife. some funny people there for sure.


60% of the messages I get on there are like, "Hello, I am a fat old dom and I swear I've read your profile. This is not a spam message and I'm not pathetic and lonely."


----------



## GinningPuma4011

devoid said:


> 60% of the messages I get on there are like, "Hello, I am a fat old dom and I swear I've read your profile. This is not a spam message and I'm not pathetic and lonely."


Seriously. Most of the inbox messages I get are from assholes on a power trip who expect me to submit to them right away just because we have a few fetishes in common. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Seriously. Most of the inbox messages I get are from assholes on a power trip who expect me to submit to them right away just because we have a few fetishes in common. Go fuck yourself.


I have on my profile that I'm not a sub lol so I don't know how desperate/stupid they'd have to be. But I have met a couple awesome people there. Training under a master erotic hypnotist... =D


----------



## WillyT

devoid said:


> He did an amazing job. *_* Total self-control, very gentlemanly. I was pretty sore that morning but I actually feel fine now. He paces really well.


I'm giving this man the "golf clap."


----------



## devoid

WillyT said:


> I'm giving this man the "golf clap."


He should teach classes lol!


----------



## WillyT

devoid said:


> He should teach classes lol!


He should make a video!!


----------



## drmiller100

devoid said:


> 60% of the messages I get on there are like, "Hello, I am a fat old dom and I swear I've read your profile. This is not a spam message and I'm not pathetic and lonely."


hey..... no need to get personal.

(smiles)


----------



## William I am

My friend just texted me asking if I knew a girl we went to HS with. I just found out a month ago that another girl I went to gradeschool with was in a horrible car accident and has severe brain damage, so I was worried something happened to this other girl.

Nope. My friend just stumbled upon a webcam recording of her fapping. I hope she knows it's out there. I can't find her on fb or anything to tell her about it. Guess I'll just vicariously enjoy what I never got to have.


----------



## Purrfessor

devoid said:


> Aaaaaarg. *fumes silently and tries not to pull out my e-peen*
> 
> It's River Tam from Firefly. Firefly (TV Series 2002


I'm watching that show right now on Netflix. Literally, right now. I loved when she got ahold of the Bible and began "fixing" it. The Preacher was like WTF!?!?


----------



## carlaviii

Stelliferous said:


> I'm watching that show right now on Netflix. Literally, right now. I loved when she got ahold of the Bible and began "fixing" it. The Preacher was like WTF!?!?


It's one of the best shows ever. Really. Don't miss the movie!


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

devoid said:


> Aaaaaarg. *fumes silently and tries not to pull out my e-peen*
> 
> It's River Tam from Firefly. Firefly (TV Series 2002


l thought it was Aubrey Plaza...for the past year. Summer Glau 

Going to reevaluate my life. BRB.


----------



## FakeLefty

There are some things that one should not confess on the internet...


----------



## Robert J Gough

devoid said:


> I've met far more fucked up people on psychforums.com and fetlife. Just saying.


Don't know about psychforums, but on fetlife...

Some of the mail I get... it's almost enough to turn me away from the site. Although, I've also yet to meet anyone from there in person. They look at what I'm into then run. Funny, that. Sad, too.


----------



## Chas23

I'm really enjoying this sexual confession thread especially what the ExxPs post. It's like you guys have these crazy sex adventures! :laughing:


----------



## DustOfShard

Some of my stories may sound really epic, but I've actually turned away more sex than I've ever accepted in my life. I have _some_ standards. Well, most of the time. *XD -_- ^^;*


----------



## William I am

Chas23 said:


> I'm really enjoying this sexual confession thread especially what the ExxPs post. It's like you guys have these crazy sex adventures! :laughing:


If I told half my stories ... well, I've probably told half of them. But still. I have crazier stories. I've only had sex twice in the last ..... 15 months or so though. D:


----------



## Robert J Gough

Chas23 said:


> I'm really enjoying this sexual confession thread especially what the ExxPs post. It's like you guys have these crazy sex adventures! :laughing:


Gee, I wish. I've had a life of non-existent crazy sex adventures. Maybe I need to be a little less subtle in my Fetlife profile? Or, possibly more 'in your face'?

Or just tell them I'm no longer a Kiwi. That should bring them running to me in droves...


----------



## William I am

Hopefully tonight some time.... Supposed to swap massages with the girl from over the summer.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Chas23 said:


> I'm really enjoying this sexual confession thread especially what the ExxPs post. It's like you guys have these crazy sex adventures! :laughing:


 Girl you've no idea, this thread merely offers a glimpse of what lies beneath the kinko surface.
They gotta keep it tame lest they be banned in vein.


----------



## Rafiki

roud:


----------



## devoid

Chas23 said:


> I'm really enjoying this sexual confession thread especially what the ExxPs post. It's like you guys have these crazy sex adventures! :laughing:


I have the most insane crazy sex adventures. If I ever write an autobiography it will be some cross between science fiction, romantic tragedy and smut.


----------



## Rafiki

@_devoid_

*nonchalantly sliiides into bedroom through ajar door*

did someone call?


----------



## devoid

Confession: I am marking today as the first time I was sexed out. Second time in a week I stayed over with my new boyfriend for 2 nights and had at least 7 hours of intercourse within 24. I don't know how I'm still walking. I love him.


----------



## Rafiki

*sees something's already goin on and slides nonchalantly out*


----------



## carlaviii

Meanwhile, the rest of us are hanging a new number on our "X days without sex" board... we can be jealous, right? :laughing:


----------



## ficsci

I think I'm destined to be some sort of groupie. At this point, I don't think I can be attracted to anyone who's not a musician (a pretty good one at least) anymore. But it sucks how there's always this boundary between bands and fans. And at the same time, I don't want to just sleep with them. I want to HAVE them and connect with them on a magical level. The only way I feel like I can cross it is by somehow finding a way to do behind the scenes work or be an active musician myself. *impure intentions*

You see, the problem is not that I can't find anyone I'm interested in enough to date. The problem is that everyone who is a boyfriend material is not easily accessible (from my position right now).


----------



## William I am

devoid said:


> I have the most insane crazy sex adventures. If I ever write an autobiography it will be some cross between science fiction, romantic tragedy and smut.


You know you'd sell a bunch of copies to people on this thread, right?



carlaviii said:


> Meanwhile, the rest of us are hanging a new number on our "X days without sex" board... we can be jealous, right? :laughing:


Days? Try months... :bored:


----------



## devoid

William I am said:


> You know you'd sell a bunch of copies to people on this thread, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Days? Try months... :bored:


Adventures with Amnesiacs, Orgies at Uni, Chaste to Cum Whore in Two Weeks, Unending Vampire Nights, Mind Fucking Hypnosis... Man, I think I found my career path.


----------



## Rafiki

William I am said:


> You know you'd sell a bunch of copies to people on this thread, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Days? Try months... :bored:




"You know you'd sell a bunch of copies to me(X) people on this thread, right?


----------



## Tuscan Dreamscape

I think I'm in love with gummi bears, the one who is compromised by the Internet and desiring a
fuck in the forest, but what is love, really?


----------



## William I am

Existential Paroxysm said:


> I think I'm in love with gummi bears, the one who is compromised by the Internet and desiring a
> fuck in the forest, but what is love, really?


Hmmmm


----------



## William I am

I finally make a fetlife profile and start looking at user photos and not even 2 minutes go by before my mom walks into the room. Nice.

And <10 profiles in and I'm making this face at one:







Some things just are not for me.


----------



## L

I had to ask for help for the first time in a few years the other day and it's still eating me up inside :angry:


----------



## William I am

Robert J Gough said:


> *HUGE* sigh of relief!! Knows it wasn't my profile as I don't wear training pants... I wear REAL diapers!! :laughing::tongue:


It just occurred to me that not all fetishes are necessarily sexual. I could understand wanting that fetish (especially a few years ago when I literally felt helpless), but the combination of that with sex was just definitely not my thing.


----------



## William I am

L said:


> I had to ask for help for the first time in a few years the other day and it's still eating me up inside :angry:



What's wrong with asking for help? What kind of help?


----------



## L

William I am said:


> What's wrong with asking for help? What kind of help?


Everything, I expect better out of myself. Financial, got sick and couldn't follow through with a few things I was going to do for some cash until I get a job.


----------



## Robert J Gough

William I am said:


> It just occurred to me that not all fetishes are necessarily sexual. I could understand wanting that fetish (especially a few years ago when I literally felt helpless), but the combination of that with sex was just definitely not my thing.


It's not sexual with me, either. At least not nearly as much as it was at first. Now, it's almost completely emotional/physical. Barely a hint of the sexual.


----------



## Penguin

this really popular girl (like everyone at a university of over 30,000 knows her name) posted on my wall that she missed me and I immediately got calls from 3 fraternities wanting me to come to their parties and join...I was like bro you know I'm a senior? 

wtf is this life. people are dumb. and that girl is really nice, people need to see her for that.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

There's a junior in my night class that I want to jump so bad. I usually go for older, taller guys but I'm willing to make an exception for him. For the five years I've been an undergrad, I've never hooked up with another undergrad at my school. I went for the grad students and TAs right from the get go, and was able to get a couple of the younger professors in their 30s and 40s. Now, I'm a senior eyeing a junior. 

There's something about him, besides his good looks, that just grabs me. I kinda really just want to pull him aside and tell him that I'd let him fuck me like a slut and use and abuse my body any way he wants. 

First day of class, the professor puts us into groups for some activity and we're in the same one. The assignment was so simple, but I babbled like an idiot because I kept fantasizing about deepthroating him and having him blow his load all over my face. If only he knew


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I'm such a fucking creeper. On the el and a guy just sat down next to me. He's comfortable as shit in his seat and really close, even though I know he's sitting next to me. I'm holding my bag in my lap, so my arms are raised a little bit. Half of his fucking body is under my arm. Why is he so fucking close? Lol. He couldn't sit down in the way that leaves a little bit of room between you and the person with some of your ass hanging off the seat?

Anyway, he smells really good and it's really turning me on. I don't even know what his face looks like. I don't want to ruin it, haha. I'll probably look at him when I have to get up and leave if he doesn't get off before me.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

I have a porn star sized penis and a ripped body.

With a lady friend of mine who has a perfect body, we have seriously considered auditioning to be in porn. She and I haven't had sex (nor will we recreationally), but because we both have degrees from prestigious Universities, if we can't find a fulfilling job that we deem "worth it," we've agreed to drive to a porn audition together. We have actually done some research and are doing recommended exercises and supplements so we're prepared "for the worst" (though part of me, and I think a BIG part of her as well, is actually pretty excited by the possibility).


----------



## carlaviii

@SharpestNiFe - I trust you'll let us know if/when this happens...?


----------



## SharpestNiFe

carlaviii said:


> @_SharpestNiFe_ - I trust you'll let us know if/when this happens...?


I'll post the link when it goes viral.


----------



## William I am

SharpestNiFe said:


> I have a porn star sized penis and a ripped body.
> 
> With a lady friend of mine who has a perfect body, we have seriously considered auditioning to be in porn. She and I haven't had sex (nor will we recreationally), but because we both have degrees from prestigious Universities, if we can't find a fulfilling job that we deem "worth it," we've agreed to drive to a porn audition together. We have actually done some research and are doing recommended exercises and supplements so we're prepared "for the worst" (though part of me, and I think a BIG part of her as well, is actually pretty excited by the possibility).



They'd probably separate you and cast you separately. A lot of male porn actors are hired to do gay porn. If it were me, I might start a website like teensexcouple.com or eurosexcouple.com. Course, you're not a couple, but still.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

William I am said:


> They'd probably separate you and cast you separately. A lot of male porn actors are hired to do gay porn. If it were me, I might start a website like teensexcouple.com or eurosexcouple.com. Course, you're not a couple, but still.


Yeah, they would probably cast us separately, but I've read that it's actually helpful to bring a girl with you that you know and to audition together. The name of the game is getting call backs and, eventually, an agent. When it's all "official," we'd wave au revoir to each other, and go doing other girls. She and I have seen each other naked a couple of times already (it's actually incredibly surprising we haven't had sex), so we're comfortable with each other.

One day, she had to change, and I joked saying, "OK, change," and she sort of shrugged her shoulders and just changed in front of me. Stripped completely naked. I've done the same to her, now we are comfortable with each other. It's kind of funny.

A lot of gay porn is with straight men, and they get paid more. I draw my line there though, NO gay porn. If I'm in a video with another dude, there is a girl involved.


----------



## William I am

SharpestNiFe said:


> Yeah, they would probably cast us separately, but I've read that it's actually helpful to bring a girl with you that you know and to audition together. The name of the game is getting call backs and, eventually, an agent. When it's all "official," we'd wave au revoir to each other, and go doing other girls. She and I have seen each other naked a couple of times already (it's actually incredibly surprising we haven't had sex), so we're comfortable with each other.
> 
> One day, she had to change, and I joked saying, "OK, change," and she sort of shrugged her shoulders and just changed in front of me. Stripped completely naked. I've done the same to her, now we are comfortable with each other. It's kind of funny.
> 
> A lot of gay porn is with straight men, and they get paid more. I draw my line there though, NO gay porn. If I'm in a video with another dude, there is a girl involved.


Ahhh, that makes sense. Hm. I have the same line drawn for sexual encounters. "Dudes are fine, as long as there are women too"


----------



## ficsci

I've cried about how badly I want to rip someone's clothes off, but can't, during an orgasm (masturbation) twice. Very disarming.


----------



## ficsci

SharpestNiFe said:


> A lot of gay porn is with straight men, and they get paid more. I draw my line there though, NO gay porn. If I'm in a video with another dude, there is a girl involved.


What if it's bisexual porn? (As in, you have to do both girl and guy at the same time)


----------



## SharpestNiFe

ficsci said:


> What if it's bisexual porn? (As in, you have to do both girl and guy at the same time)


No part of me will be touching any part of another guy, unless we are Eiffel Towering (or London Bridging?)


----------



## Purrfessor

SharpestNiFe said:


> No part of me will be touching any part of another guy, unless we are Eiffel Towering (or London Bridging?)


I'll Eiffel Tower with you bro!


----------



## devoid

He said he usually doesn't cum inside a girl out of paranoia, but with me he can't seem to not... I'm kind of concerned. But I kind of don't care. Somehow I doubt my IUD is really going to prevent our ridiculously compatible genes from trying to mingle. I don't even know if I mind the thought. I don't know if he does either. I feel like mother nature is getting the upper hand over us. He just feels too amazing in every way. I can't stand to let go of him in a very literal sense.


----------



## Rafiki

devoid said:


> He said he usually doesn't cum inside a girl out of paranoia, but with me he can't seem to not... I'm kind of concerned. But I kind of don't care. Somehow I doubt my IUD is really going to prevent our ridiculously compatible genes from trying to mingle. I don't even know if I mind the thought. I don't know if he does either. I feel like mother nature is getting the upper hand over us. He just feels too amazing in every way. I can't stand to let go of him in a very literal sense.



think you struck gold, hun


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Stelliferous said:


> I'll Eiffel Tower with you bro!


 @devoid
Bring your guy and a lady friend and we'll call it an orgy?


----------



## Rafiki

@SharpestNiFe

lil conservative for an orgy


----------



## SharpestNiFe

ficsci said:


> I've cried about how badly I want to rip someone's clothes off, but can't, during an orgasm (masturbation) twice. Very disarming.


There have been a couple of women that have done this to me. I wanted to rip their clothes off SOOOOOO badly, like my livelihood depended on it, but was unable to. In my dreams I would, I guess, to fulfill that need.

But, either way, that's just lust to the extreme. One gets over it with not too much time. Actually LIKING a girl is harder to get over.


----------



## devoid

@pancaketreehouse
Oh I know I struck gold. I think someone came into my dreams and constructed him in a lab based off of every secret fantasy I've had... He is absolutely perfect. I can't stand the thought of parting even for a day.
@SharpestNiFe
Sure, but it would just end up with me and my boyfriend fucking in front of everyone for three hours straight.


----------



## Rafiki

devoid said:


> @_pancaketreehouse_
> Oh I know I struck gold. I think someone came into my dreams and constructed him in a lab based off of every secret fantasy I've had... He is absolutely perfect. I can't stand the thought of parting even for a day.
> @_SharpestNiFe_
> Sure, but it would just end up with me and my boyfriend fucking in front of everyone for three hours straight.



HAH, throw a bunch of loose crazy particles in a room and see how they naturally just gravitate towards certain things

i think the creation of the solar system started out as an idea for an orgy, and everyone just slowly got comfortable in his position, and ended up like "nah, you know what, i'm okay right here"


----------



## Purrfessor

pancaketreehouse said:


> HAH, throw a bunch of loose crazy particles in a room and see how they naturally just gravitate towards certain things
> 
> i think the creation of the solar system started out as an idea for an orgy, and everyone just slowly got comfortable in his position, and ended up like "nah, you know what, i'm okay right here"


I've always thought of the universe to be sexual in nature. All that colliding and transforming and stuff. All matter wants is to not be lonely (gravity).


----------



## William I am

devoid said:


> @_pancaketreehouse_
> Oh I know I struck gold. I think someone came into my dreams and constructed him in a lab based off of every secret fantasy I've had... He is absolutely perfect. I can't stand the thought of parting even for a day.
> @_SharpestNiFe_
> Sure, but it would just end up with me and my boyfriend fucking in front of everyone for three hours straight.


Don't worry, you'd have an audience. The last group thing I did lasted about that long.


----------



## carlaviii

I've been seeing one of my FWBs for over two years now. I'd say I know him pretty well. So I was expecting a lazy, gentle evening in bed with him last night... but a smooch at the front door escalated rather quickly and next thing I know I'm getting bent over the kitchen table with my jeans around my ankles. 

Mmm, nice surprise.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

carlaviii said:


> I've been seeing one of my FWBs for over two years now


Ugh, I don't know how you could see one of them for so long. Gross. I get tired of fuck buddies/FWB so easily. The sex could be earth shattering, but by the third meeting I'm probably starting to get anxious and thinking about finding someone new.


----------



## Versatility

As an ENTP I'm very good at controlling my 'P'ness'


----------



## carlaviii

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Ugh, I don't know how you could see one of them for so long. Gross. I get tired of fuck buddies/FWB so easily. The sex could be earth shattering, but by the third meeting I'm probably starting to get anxious and thinking about finding someone new.


 I figure that it takes so much work to sift out the ones that I can both talk to and are good in bed, I may as well keep them around.


----------



## drmiller100

carlaviii said:


> I figure that it takes so much work to sift out the ones that I can both talk to and are good in bed, I may as well keep them around.


god it is great being a mid 40's sexually active man who likes mid 40's sexually active women. 

Supply and demand baby. 

God is indeed good.


----------



## carlaviii

drmiller100 said:


> god it is great being a mid 40's sexually active man who likes mid 40's sexually active women.
> 
> Supply and demand baby.
> 
> God is indeed good.


A-men!


----------



## phony

I just had a sort of threesome with my boyfriend and friend. I say sort of because the only part where all three of us were involved was when i was being fucked doggy style and she started kissing me. It was pretty cool, but I also realised that I'm pretty sure i'm not into girls at all loool. Before that we were sort of having sex on her (she is into voyeur-ing)

Oh and right before that i had my first girl-on-girl experience while i was touching her, tbh it was gross and unpleasant (didn't tell her this because i didn't want her to feel hurt/used) BUT I STUCK IT THROUGH and she enjoyed it but we had to stop because she didn't want to squirt all over my boyfriend's bed. I was proud of myself and we both agreed that i am very communicative. 

And then we got back to our hotel and she watched my boyfriend fuck me for a long while hehe.

My boyff and i both agreed it was "an experience". Back to vanilla now yay  LOL finally i have a real post here


----------



## phony

ALSO I finally really really reallllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fucking love sex. I love sex so much. God. I don't get to see my boyfriend for another 20 days I am going to wither. Wither. Sigh.

EDIT: LOL ALMOST FORGOT we moved the bed, like 5-6 inches away from the wall. it was inteeense


----------



## 67536

I stayed in a hotel for two days/nights with my boyfriend, while doing regular activities, but boy did we have sex throughout. In the bathtub too. It was super nice. My legs were sore.


----------



## mrkedi

while i have nothing to report about my sex life (not even any H stuff), I found out lavender is strangely arousing.
man i guess I must be really tense for most of my life.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

phony said:


> ALSO I finally really really reallllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fucking love sex. I love sex so much. God. I don't get to see my boyfriend for another 20 days I am going to wither. Wither. Sigh.
> 
> EDIT: LOL ALMOST FORGOT we moved the bed, like 5-6 inches away from the wall. it was inteeense


ONLY 5-6 inches?

I read some confessions, and I don't mean to toot my own horn, but they just seem so small time


----------



## Promethea

I want my next partner to be an alien-human hybrid with the ability to dematerialize at will. 

He will first tell me all about the grey's agenda to introduce more of our modest advanced-earth-primate genes into their gene pool (we actually originate from the same place anyway so we are similar just with a massive gap in evolution and to create us they did use some dirtier less advanced genes, and he tells me this whole long story and its so interesting.) There are different levels of evolution and the highest tier is only now reclaiming some lost traits such as emotional bonding. Toward the middle tier (tall greys) they lost that in attempt to advance beyond it. This is part of the reason they started experimenting by adding earth-primate genes back into their gene pool (very controlled). They were becoming physically weak as well, having only focused on efficiency of form to perform tasks all dealing in intellectualism. Physical strength was no longer needed for example, but longevity was still valued naturally. At some point they realized that engineering themselves with lack of strength, general health declined over the course of millions of years.

Anyway, at certain alien-human hybrids level of evolution they pair well with humans. They benefit from learning about things they had lost. They find human thought and emotion fascinating, and seek to understand it better. And we would totally fuck.


----------



## petite libellule

Promethea said:


> I want my next partner to be an alien-human hybrid with the ability to dematerialize at will.


NICE .... I think I want my next partner to be able to astro project and rape me in my sleep. :laughing:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

3 girls. Squirt bukkake. 

What the shit. How am I able to get that to happen, but I can't magically get a gangbang? Sike. I know I'm lazy. If that ever happens, I probably won't be the one organizing it


----------



## RetroVortex

NK said:


> NICE .... I think I want my next partner to be able to astro project and rape me in my sleep. :laughing:


I want my next partner to be *REAL! *:laughing:


----------



## Emtropy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> 3 girls. Squirt bukkake.
> 
> What the shit. How am I able to get that to happen, but I can't magically get a gangbang? Sike. I know I'm lazy. If that ever happens, I probably won't be the one organizing it


I need more detail. For....science.


----------



## petite libellule

RetroVortex said:


> I want my next partner to be *REAL! *:laughing:


People who astro project are real! They just get to get laid in their sleep. It's time efficient.


----------



## RetroVortex

NK said:


> People who astro project are real! They just get to get laid in their sleep. It's time efficient.


But what would happen if both people astro projected?
Would they get there and find nobody home? @[email protected]


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Emtropy said:


> I need more detail. For....science.


Lol. It helped that we were all drunk off our asses and high as kites


----------



## GinningPuma4011

NK said:


> People who astro project are real! They just get to get laid in their sleep. It's time efficient.


I used to be really into lucid dreaming and astral projection. Then, I watched Insidious.


----------



## petite libellule

RetroVortex said:


> But what would happen if both people astro projected?
> Would they get there and find nobody home? @[email protected]


No. They would meet up on the astro plane and do the dirty. Lol! :tongue: Idk! It sounds fun though.


----------



## RetroVortex

NK said:


> No. They would meet up on the astro plane and do the dirty. Lol! :tongue: Idk! It sounds fun though.


Sure does sound fine. 
It would be like screwing in space, except without all the death from the lack of oxygen! XD


----------



## carlaviii

NK said:


> NICE .... I think I want my next partner to be able to astro project and rape me in my sleep. :laughing:


Doesn't @devoid already have one of those?


----------



## phony

SharpestNiFe said:


> ONLY 5-6 inches?
> 
> I read some confessions, and I don't mean to toot my own horn, but they just seem so small time


LOL w/e man I was just like "woaaah" at the fact that our pillows fell in the gap.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

phony said:


> LOL w/e man I was just like "woaaah" at the fact that our pillows fell in the gap.


I mean, I straight up BROKE my freshman year bed.....hehehe


----------



## GinningPuma4011

SharpestNiFe said:


> I mean, I straight up BROKE my freshman year bed.....hehehe


You should see my expression. Can't even imagine myself doing that. At least not with another freshman. I never brought guys back to my room, I always went to their place. 

I've randomly hooked up with guys my age before, but they were always one night stands. I couldn't stand to fuck them again, no matter how much they wanted it. None of the guys my age, as a freshman, knew what the fuck they were doing. They flopped on the bed and I'd end up doing most of the work. 

First wk of class, I started talking to one of the hot, athletic popular guys and discovered many things about him, including his taste for certain types of women. I knew he wanted to hook up but I denied him and straight up told him to come back later after he's had some experience. He was a good looking athlete and I knew that all the little slutty cheerleaders and everyone else would be all over him and he would fuck them, even if they weren't exactly his type. 

We hooked up in the middle of the second quarter and it was pretty bad for mr. He seemed confident, but this kid couldn't keep a rhythm or be inconsistent in a good way. I don't know, I lost my virginity young and I've always been with older men who knew what they were doing or at least acted like it. It was fun and they could do things for me that no one else could. I learned a lot of what I like very early and expected certain things to happen, so I guess that coupled with all of the bad experiences I've had, turns me off of seeking sex from someone my own age.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Emtropy said:


> I need more detail. For....science.


Did you legit want the anatomy and physiology of how squirting happens or did you want to know what led up to the three girls squirting all over my face? Haha


----------



## Emtropy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Did you legit want the anatomy and physiology of how squirting happens or did you want to know what led up to the three girls squirting all over my face? Haha


The latter. I have tumblr, I'm good on the anatomy of all people


----------



## phony

GinningPuma4011 said:


> You should see my expression. Can't even imagine myself doing that. At least not with another freshman. I never brought guys back to my room, I always went to their place.
> 
> I've randomly hooked up with guys my age before, but they were always one night stands. I couldn't stand to fuck them again, no matter how much they wanted it. None of the guys my age, as a freshman, knew what the fuck they were doing. They flopped on the bed and I'd end up doing most of the work.
> 
> First wk of class, I started talking to one of the hot, athletic popular guys and discovered many things about him, including his taste for certain types of women. I knew he wanted to hook up but I denied him and straight up told him to come back later after he's had some experience. He was a good looking athlete and I knew that all the little slutty cheerleaders and everyone else would be all over him and he would fuck them, even if they weren't exactly his type.
> 
> We hooked up in the middle of the second quarter and it was pretty bad for mr. He seemed confident, but this kid couldn't keep a rhythm or be inconsistent in a good way. I don't know, I lost my virginity young and I've always been with older men who knew what they were doing or at least acted like it. It was fun and they could do things for me that no one else could. I learned a lot of what I like very early and expected certain things to happen, so I guess that coupled with all of the bad experiences I've had, turns me off of seeking sex from someone my own age.


omggg my boyfriend (22) is always talking about how he "hasn't had that much experience" even though i'm the 5th girl he's had sex with. i (19) think he is SO GOOD and he's the only guy i've had sex with.

man the rhythm thing. my boyfriend has really really good rhythm until he gets tired. 

i dont get to see him for another 3 weeks SIGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## GinningPuma4011

phony said:


> omggg my boyfriend is always talking about how he "hasn't had that much experience" even though i'm the 5th girl he's had sex with. i think he is SO GOOD and he's the only guy i've had sex with.
> 
> man the rhythm thing. my boyfriend has really really good rhythm until he gets tired.
> 
> i dont get to see him for another 3 weeks SIGHHHHHHHHH



All about perspective


----------



## SharpestNiFe

GinningPuma4011 said:


> You should see my expression. Can't even imagine myself doing that. At least not with another freshman. I never brought guys back to my room, I always went to their place.
> 
> I've randomly hooked up with guys my age before, but they were always one night stands. I couldn't stand to fuck them again, no matter how much they wanted it. None of the guys my age, as a freshman, knew what the fuck they were doing. They flopped on the bed and I'd end up doing most of the work.
> 
> First wk of class, I started talking to one of the hot, athletic popular guys and discovered many things about him, including his taste for certain types of women. I knew he wanted to hook up but I denied him and straight up told him to come back later after he's had some experience. He was a good looking athlete and I knew that all the little slutty cheerleaders and everyone else would be all over him and he would fuck them, even if they weren't exactly his type.
> 
> We hooked up in the middle of the second quarter and it was pretty bad for mr. He seemed confident, but this kid couldn't keep a rhythm or be inconsistent in a good way. I don't know, I lost my virginity young and I've always been with older men who knew what they were doing or at least acted like it. It was fun and they could do things for me that no one else could. I learned a lot of what I like very early and expected certain things to happen, so I guess that coupled with all of the bad experiences I've had, turns me off of seeking sex from someone my own age.


I am the same way. Girls my age never know what they are doing. It turns to me throwing them on the bed, putting their legs over my shoulders, and doing that. No imagination, no ability to take over, and unable to relax and enjoy other positions.

My ex probably gave me over 100 BJs, I didn't get off from a single one. Girls my age have trouble understanding the sort of "motion of the ocean" and, as you said, remaining consistent.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

GinningPuma4011 said:


> You should see my expression. Can't even imagine myself doing that. At least not with another freshman. I never brought guys back to my room, I always went to their place.
> 
> I've randomly hooked up with guys my age before, but they were always one night stands. I couldn't stand to fuck them again, no matter how much they wanted it. None of the guys my age, as a freshman, knew what the fuck they were doing. They flopped on the bed and I'd end up doing most of the work.
> 
> First wk of class, I started talking to one of the hot, athletic popular guys and discovered many things about him, including his taste for certain types of women. I knew he wanted to hook up but I denied him and straight up told him to come back later after he's had some experience. He was a good looking athlete and I knew that all the little slutty cheerleaders and everyone else would be all over him and he would fuck them, even if they weren't exactly his type.
> 
> We hooked up in the middle of the second quarter and it was pretty bad for mr. He seemed confident, but this kid couldn't keep a rhythm or be inconsistent in a good way. I don't know, I lost my virginity young and I've always been with older men who knew what they were doing or at least acted like it. It was fun and they could do things for me that no one else could. I learned a lot of what I like very early and expected certain things to happen, so I guess that coupled with all of the bad experiences I've had, turns me off of seeking sex from someone my own age.


And also, I, too, find older women (25, 26) more impressive, confident, and sure of what they want in bed.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Emtropy said:


> The latter. I have tumblr, I'm good on the anatomy of all people


Lol. Ok. Because tumblr is such a reputable source for all your A&P needs and curiosities 


These girls are all very close to each other. They're friends of a friend of a friend. Not entirely sure, but they knew my friends somehow and got invited to the party they were having at a club. It was awesome: high level open bar, our own private area and our own DJ. I got wasted. I can be super friendly, chatty and really handsy when I'm that drunk. I met the girls by the bar, complimented them on their outfits and shoes. As the night went on, I kind of abandoned the group of people I showed up with because I was having so much fun drinking and dancing with the girls.

Last call rolled around we all decided to go back to their apartment to smoke and chill out. They put on music and we smoked a couple bowls. The music got us really hyper, so we started dancing again. I was playing around, grinding with them, playfully spanking their asses, a lot of sensual touching. I ended up getting really close to one of the girls (let's call her Ashley). I don't know what happened, but it just seemed like it was the right moment to kiss, so we did. One of my hands squeezed her breast and I could feel her hand sliding up the back of my leg. She was pressing my lips through the material of my panties and I was getting soaked. We were kind of getting lost in the moment until the two other girls started cheering and hollering, then we broke it off and danced with the other girls. I was about to spank one of them again, but the girl (let's call her Brynn) lifted up her dress and I caught her bare ass. I went with it and did it again. 

The compliments came flying out again, "oh my gawd, you have such a nice ass," "you have such a nice body," "if I were a guy, I'd bend you over right now." One of them told me I had really nice tits and I don't know what I was thinking, but I just pulled my dress down and showed them. Ashley squeezed my tits and started sucking on my nipples right away. Third girl (Chelsea), stepped behind me, pulled my dress all the way down and unhooked my bra. Brynn was kneeling behind Ashley and pulled her gstring down. After a while, I turned to face Chelsea to take off her clothes and let her lie down. I got between her legs and teased her through her panties before I pulled them to the side and licked her slit.

Fast forward, Ashley ended up squirting in my face twice before Chelsea and Brynn both said they could do that, too. Challenge accepted, bitches. Made each of them squirt at least once before I ended up on my knees and they stood over me playing with their selves trying to squirt one last time over my face.

I came a lot that night, but didn't squirt. I feel like I can, but I just couldn't let go or wasn't relaxed enough to. It's a weird feeling, but I definitely want to get there. I think I have to do it on my own first before I can with anyone else. Going to invest in a gspot vibrator.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

SharpestNiFe said:


> And also, I, too, find older women (25, 26) more impressive, confident, and sure of what they want in bed.


Yeah, guys around that age were alright. When I was a freshman (18, 19), the age range I was fucking was mid 20s-late 40s. Few yrs later, minimum age went up just a little, haha.


----------



## Emtropy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Lol. Ok. Because tumblr is such a reputable source for all your A&P needs and curiosities


Taught me more than Catholic school ever did 




GinningPuma4011 said:


> These girls are all very close to each other. They're friends of a friend of a friend. Not entirely sure, but they knew my friends somehow and got invited to the party they were having at a club. It was awesome: high level open bar, our own private area and our own DJ. I got wasted. I can be super friendly, chatty and really handsy when I'm that drunk. I met the girls by the bar, complimented them on their outfits and shoes. As the night went on, I kind of abandoned the group of people I showed up with because I was having so much fun drinking and dancing with the girls.
> 
> Last call rolled around we all decided to go back to their apartment to smoke and chill out. They put on music and we smoked a couple bowls. The music got us really hyper, so we started dancing again. I was playing around, grinding with them, playfully spanking their asses, a lot of sensual touching. I ended up getting really close to one of the girls (let's call her Ashley). I don't know what happened, but it just seemed like it was the right moment to kiss, so we did. One of my hands squeezed her breast and I could feel her hand sliding up the back of my leg. She was pressing my lips through the material of my panties and I was getting soaked. We were kind of getting lost in the moment until the two other girls started cheering and hollering, then we broke it off and danced with the other girls. I was about to spank one of them again, but the girl (let's call her Brynn) lifted up her dress and I caught her bare ass. I went with it and did it again.
> 
> The compliments came flying out again, "oh my gawd, you have such a nice ass," "you have such a nice body," "if I were a guy, I'd bend you over right now." One of them told me I had really nice tits and I don't know what I was thinking, but I just pulled my dress down and showed them. Ashley squeezed my tits and started sucking on my nipples right away. Third girl (Chelsea), stepped behind me, pulled my dress all the way down and unhooked my bra. Brynn was kneeling behind Ashley and pulled her gstring down. After a while, I turned to face Chelsea to take off her clothes and let her lie down. I got between her legs and teased her through her panties before I pulled them to the side and licked her slit.
> 
> Fast forward, Ashley ended up squirting in my face twice before Chelsea and Brynn both said they could do that, too. Challenge accepted, bitches. Made each of them squirt at least once before I ended up on my knees and they stood over me playing with their selves trying to squirt one last time over my face.
> 
> I came a lot that night, but didn't squirt. I feel like I can, but I just couldn't let go or wasn't relaxed enough to. It's a weird feeling, but I definitely want to get there. I think I have to do it on my own first before I can with anyone else. Going to invest in a gspot vibrator.


Holy. Shit.

*bows*


----------



## devoid

carlaviii said:


> Doesn't @devoid already have one of those?


Nope, that was over a year ago. I can, however, astral project and rape others in their sleep.


----------



## Rafiki

@devoid

which took the entirety of that year, and a spoonful of diligence to learn


----------



## SharpestNiFe

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Yeah, guys around that age were alright. When I was a freshman (18, 19), the age range I was fucking was mid 20s-late 40s. Few yrs later, minimum age went up just a little, haha.


Really? Interesting.

When I was in South Africa, women (and men) 30-45 years old were asking me to have sex with them. I almost did, too, with one of the women (obviously -- I'm a hetero), but I promised myself I'd stay Africa virgin and I was afraid of what she might have been carrying. 

She was beautiful though. She looked 25.

The two most memorable sex nights I had were with a curvier girl and a tiny girl (25 and 26, respectively). It was like a savage wrestling match. Sort of like a sexy power struggle. The bigger girl COMPLETELY owned me (which was a huge turn-on), but the tinier girl and I pretty much touched every single spot in her apartment (also was a huge turn-on).

I like the tinier girls. I like up-against-the-wall sex.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Emtropy said:


> Holy. Shit.
> 
> *bows*


Aw, thanks. That was just the one time where it happened spontaneously, though


----------



## petite libellule

devoid said:


> Nope, that was over a year ago. I can, however, astral project and rape others in their sleep.


:shocked: I didn't think that was a real phenomenon !!! LOLOL!!


----------



## pretense

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I came a lot that night, but didn't squirt. I feel like I can, but I just couldn't let go or wasn't relaxed enough to. It's a weird feeling, but I definitely want to get there. I think I have to do it on my own first before I can with anyone else. Going to invest in a gspot vibrator.


Did this happen in your imagination?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

consciousness said:


> Did this happen in your imagination?


Nah

Mad, bro?

I fuck around a lot and a lot of that sex is just ok. That was just a freak occurrence that happened on its own where the sex was great and didn't involve prior planning. Most of what I've done in group sex was organized by someone. Just waiting for the day where I drunkenly get gangbanged at a nut ass house party. There have been guys who've offered to arrange them for me, but I wasn't really into those guys


----------



## William I am

phony said:


> I just had a sort of threesome with my boyfriend and friend. I say sort of because the only part where all three of us were involved was when i was being fucked doggy style and she started kissing me. It was pretty cool, but I also realised that I'm pretty sure i'm not into girls at all loool. Before that we were sort of having sex on her (she is into voyeur-ing)
> 
> Oh and right before that i had my first girl-on-girl experience while i was touching her, tbh it was gross and unpleasant (didn't tell her this because i didn't want her to feel hurt/used) BUT I STUCK IT THROUGH and she enjoyed it but we had to stop because she didn't want to squirt all over my boyfriend's bed. I was proud of myself and we both agreed that i am very communicative.
> 
> And then we got back to our hotel and she watched my boyfriend fuck me for a long while hehe.
> 
> My boyff and i both agreed it was "an experience". Back to vanilla now yay  LOL finally i have a real post here


Hot hot hot hot hot  What about MFM threesomes?


----------



## William I am

Oh for the love of the flying spaghetti monster, I don't want to miss this "formal affair" orgy because I can't afford $25 tickets. Fucking fuck. I am now pissed at my old boss for lying to me about hiring me back.


----------



## pretense

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Nah
> 
> Mad, bro?
> 
> I fuck around a lot and a lot of that sex is just ok. That was just a freak occurrence that happened on its own where the sex was great and didn't involve prior planning. Most of what I've done in group sex was organized by someone. Just waiting for the day where I drunkenly get gangbanged at a nut ass house party. There have been guys who've offered to arrange them for me, but I wasn't really into those guys


You must be quite the catch.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

consciousness said:


> You must be quite the catch.


Shit is for the birds


----------



## GinningPuma4011

William I am said:


> Oh for the love of the flying spaghetti monster, I don't want to miss this "formal affair" orgy because I can't afford $25 tickets. Fucking fuck. I am now pissed at my old boss for lying to me about hiring me back.


Were you going to go alone or bring someone?


----------



## devoid

pancaketreehouse said:


> @devoid
> 
> which took the entirety of that year, and a spoonful of diligence to learn


Actually, it took three years of studying deep meditation and the occult.



NK said:


> :shocked: I didn't think that was a real phenomenon !!! LOLOL!!


It is. You should try it.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

When it comes to sex, why do people want to abandon all logic and rationale? 

I knew this hot, petite Korean girl who was down for almost anything and she was a ton of fun in threesomes, but she was batshit crazy. Legit insane. She was super vindictive, belligerent, impatient and just a hot mess. I was kind of scared of her.

I told a guy about her, and he's really adamant about getting back in touch with her for a threesome. I guess people say the crazier a girl is, the better she is in bed. Dude. If I had a dick, I wouldn't want it anywhere near her. Granted, she fucked almost anything on two legs with a penis, but I'd be so afraid that she would just snap and tear my dick off. Doing you a favor by not setting you up with her


----------



## William I am

Nothing like your mother getting a DMCA notice about someone torrenting porn. >.> <.< Wasn't me.... swear.


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Were you going to go alone or bring someone?


Alone. I was debating wearing my tuxedo. Probably a robe would be more practical.


----------



## Residual Deviance

So my boss gifted me a "little black book."

My boss

gave me

a little black book

think about the ramifications of this for one moment I mean how pathetic do you even have to be


----------



## RetroVortex

devoid said:


> Actually, it took three years of studying deep meditation and the occult.
> 
> 
> It is. You should try it.


I call bull on that. 
(But I will strengthen my dream barriers just in-case... >_> <_<)


----------



## carlaviii

Early last year, I was meeting a particular FWB once or twice a month and having the most amazing sex of my life. This is the guy I'm thinking of when I tell men that you don't need a big dick to be great in bed. This is the guy I managed to pick up with the "nudge, nudge, wink, wink" line. 

First guy to make me squirt. First to give me major orgasms while fucking me (he can kiss me, fuck me and play with my clit all at once.) The guy has mad skillz and our chemistry was off the charts -- and to look at him you'd think he was just another nerdy forty-something. 

In April, he vanished off the face of the earth. After a few weeks of complete silence, I sent a final email saying I'd be glad to hear from him no matter how long it had been, and figured that was the end of it. 

Out of nowhere, he emailed me last week. Knocked on my door a couple days later.



...and damn, we just picked right up where we left off.


----------



## L

When I was deathly ill a few weeks ago I was reading on ways to make money. Now that I've given up on humping anything within the next eight or so years I have slowly started pulling together a multitude of plans to be rich by 30. 

Also, how is it possible to have the best birthday of my life and the worst January of my life in the same fucking year?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

carlaviii said:


> Early last year, I was meeting a particular FWB once or twice a month and having the most amazing sex of my life. This is the guy I'm thinking of when I tell men that you don't need a big dick to be great in bed. This is the guy I managed to pick up with the "nudge, nudge, wink, wink" line.
> 
> First guy to make me squirt. First to give me major orgasms while fucking me (he can kiss me, fuck me and play with my clit all at once.) The guy has mad skillz and our chemistry was off the charts -- and to look at him you'd think he was just another nerdy forty-something.
> 
> In April, he vanished off the face of the earth. After a few weeks of complete silence, I sent a final email saying I'd be glad to hear from him no matter how long it had been, and figured that was the end of it.
> 
> Out of nowhere, he emailed me last week. Knocked on my door a couple days later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and damn, we just picked right up where we left off.


Good for you, I hope you're making up for lost time & often experiencing double vision KWIM.


----------



## phony

Residual Deviance said:


> So my boss gifted me a "little black book."
> 
> My boss
> 
> gave me
> 
> a little black book
> 
> think about the ramifications of this for one moment I mean how pathetic do you even have to be


what is a little black book?


----------



## William I am

L said:


> When I was deathly ill a few weeks ago I was reading on ways to make money. Now that I've given up on humping anything within the next eight or so years I have slowly started pulling together a multitude of plans to be rich by 30.
> 
> Also, how is it possible to have the best birthday of my life and the worst January of my life in the same fucking year?



Well, I'm glad you're better.


I'm so frustrated - sexually and other ways.


----------



## Weagean

LostGirl said:


> I stayed in a hotel for two days/nights with my boyfriend, while doing regular activities, but boy did we have sex throughout. In the bathtub too. It was super nice. My legs were sore.


TMI. Sorry about your legs though. My fingers are sore.


----------



## Weagean

I confess I've masturbated 18000 times approximately. Is that too much? One year I estimate I had sex with 100 different women at least, it may have been 200 but who was counting. Am I promiscuous? I have often had fantasies about sex with other men. Am I gay? I don't think men are hot when I see them outside my brain, but women remain hot in at least both places. Married but looking. Oversexed and underpaid. If you know who I am you better keep your mouth shut. I'm a combat veteran, have Mafia and Drug Lord ties and a mean baseball bat. I'm normally nice and peaceful, and a Buddhist, however my other personality while not psychotic is very protective of my privacy. Namaste and Peace.


----------



## Weagean

devoid said:


> Nope, that was over a year ago. I can, however, astral project and rape others in their sleep.


I thought I recognized you. It was good but I didn't squirt. Actually I thought you may have been a Succubus, but you never came back and I was in love. 

Ok, Astral projection outside of the mind is phony. In fact witchcraft and wicca is phony except meditation, affirmations, herbal cures, and group ritual sex. Spells are like prayers. The results are mostly random. If I'm wrong about this, though I studied and practiced Wicca a few years, and you can cast a spell that works (as above so below), please be kind, and I'm sort of horny...Merry Meet.


----------



## Weagean

Promethea said:


> I want my next partner to be an alien-human hybrid with the ability to dematerialize at will.


I should have did a little more research before I sent you a private message. Nevertheless I have an aluminum foil hat, does that count? Peace and Namaste. :tongue:


----------



## Promethea

Weagean said:


> I should have did a little more research before I sent you a private message. Nevertheless I have an aluminum foil hat, does that count? Peace and Namaste. :tongue:


It was a joke about unrealistic standards. I knew no one would get it.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Weagean said:


> I thought I recognized you. It was good but I didn't squirt.



LOL. It's hard when it feels like you're going to piss the bed, right?


----------



## devoid

Weagean said:


> I thought I recognized you. It was good but I didn't squirt. Actually I thought you may have been a Succubus, but you never came back and I was in love.
> 
> Ok, Astral projection outside of the mind is phony. In fact witchcraft and wicca is phony except meditation, affirmations, herbal cures, and group ritual sex. Spells are like prayers. The results are mostly random. If I'm wrong about this, though I studied and practiced Wicca a few years, and you can cast a spell that works (as above so below), please be kind, and I'm sort of horny...Merry Meet.


Hahaha, you think I practice Wicca? That's so cute. I studied legitimate Satanic rituals (the ones you don't find in books at Barnes and Noble) and ancient Yoga meditation techniques. But I don't expect people to believe in what they haven't experienced firsthand.


----------



## Weagean

*Gone to the dark side*



devoid said:


> Hahaha, you think I practice Wicca? That's so cute. I studied legitimate Satanic rituals (the ones you don't find in books at Barnes and Noble) and ancient Yoga meditation techniques. But I don't expect people to believe in what they haven't experienced firsthand.


Please don't be offended. I know Wiccan's brag about Astral projection, so I assumed incorrectly, so you're into Satanism. I've read some on Satanism, and if its Anton Lavey's Satanic Bible then you should know that he is a fraud, and Satanism is mostly perverted Christianity and not really a religion at all, but something to scare fundamentalist Christians and teenage girls. Now ritual majick, like Aleister Crowley's Golden dawn is goes a little further back, because he borrowed esoteric rituals from Hinduism, Buddhism, and Egypt. He probably was a freemason and borrowed some of their rituals which are mostly symbolic and he didn't understand them. In fact he probably didn't understand Hinduism, Buddhism, or Ancient Egyptian polytheistic religions. 

Crowley I believe started a brief firestorm of occultism in England and the US in the early to mid 1940's and is I would guess is the Father of modern day Ceremony Majick. Just as other self-proclaimed prophets have built and pieced together a religion Crowley did through the few orders he established. I expect he was kicked out of the "Freemasons" for his immorality or insanity one and that is what influenced him to form his own organizations which rose and fell. Thank Buddha he's dead now. Because he was wicked in his perverted insanity, I suspect some type psychosis, maybe Schizophrenia. Look at his picture and tell me what you see.:









Look at his eyes and you'll see the same dark insanity of psychotics. The eyes always tell the truth, mirror of the soul? Or maybe your into Lilith, a Jewish myth about Adams first wife, who was run off by the sexist Adam and sexist Creator. She has a small cult following today. True Blood, the series, gave her more attention than she deserves.

However, you have a right to believe what ever you desire. I'm sure I'm older than you, not necessarily smarter, but I've studied the Occult, Christianity, and Buddhism. Funny use of the word Occult with the other two, since they both have esoteric branches, and most Occult devotee's have roots in the other two. I got a Blog on God and Christianity, you may find it interesting but probably not. 

To sum this pieced together junk I just wrote; there is so much brightness, goodness, and joyful things that can be found in this life, yes sometimes they have to be hunted down, but it's there. When you choose Power with no bounds over compassion and love for people and animals you are walking a dark and lonely path. A path so far from the mainstream, that insanity claws at you, and claims many followers of the darkside of the Occult. As they lose touch with reality and truly believe their own delusions as psychosis consumes them. 

I'm certainly not saying the above is talking about you, but since you were talking about it I was just expressing my viewpoint. Also please don't see this as a personal attack, because I have love and compassion for you as I do most people, unless they hurt or harm others. With that said and this may not apply to you at all, I enthusiastically recommend people who follow the dark occult, and believe they are creating or influencing things and people in harmful ways should consider going to a local hospital emergency room and commit yourself for a 72 hour mental evaluation. I hope this didn't sound preachy or judgmental, But then I'm a Buddhist. Love, Peace, Namaste. :sad:


----------



## devoid

@Weagean
No, I am certainly not referring to Leviathan Satanism, which is simply hedonistic bullshit near on par with Wicca. I studied Spiritual Satanism for years, but I am not in any way, shape or form a Satanist so please do not label me as such. Crowley was a fool and a madman, and most of his writing is useless. I do not follow any cult; in fact, presently I am a nondenominational Christian and have sworn off magic practice more or less. But that's another story.

I share your fears and disdain for seeking out power. Everything I did was out of either curiosity or the desire to help people, but I realized a bit late that I was in over my head. I have love and compassion for all people, especially those who harm others - because how else are we supposed to make the world a better place if not by spreading love to those who need it most?

I am not insane. I know what I've experienced and what many of my friends and acquaintances have shared with me. If you worry about my mental health, your concern is understandable but misplaced. I'm quite sane, certified by doctors and psychiatrists time and again. There is an energy beyond what is easily measured by our current tools, and there are dimensions which cannot be seen by the human eye. I think it's more foolish to assume we already know all that is and could be.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

carlaviii said:


> Early last year, I was meeting a particular FWB once or twice a month and having the most amazing sex of my life. This is the guy I'm thinking of when I tell men that you don't need a big dick to be great in bed. This is the guy I managed to pick up with the "nudge, nudge, wink, wink" line.
> 
> First guy to make me squirt. First to give me major orgasms while fucking me (he can kiss me, fuck me and play with my clit all at once.) The guy has mad skillz and our chemistry was off the charts -- and to look at him you'd think he was just another nerdy forty-something.
> 
> In April, he vanished off the face of the earth. After a few weeks of complete silence, I sent a final email saying I'd be glad to hear from him no matter how long it had been, and figured that was the end of it.
> 
> Out of nowhere, he emailed me last week. Knocked on my door a couple days later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and damn, we just picked right up where we left off.


Again, I don't understand this.

I am not trying to be facetious, but isn't kissing/fucking/playing with the clit simultaneously a thing that ALL guys do?

Maybe I'm seriously underrating my own skills in bed. Maybe this is why girls (young 20s, older teens) tell me that they need to "take a breath" and that they can't handle the sex....I was beginning to think I was BAD in bed (I never really believe it when a girl says that I'm good in bed.....I feel like that's just girls being cultured to make the guy feel good about himself).


----------



## SharpestNiFe

devoid said:


> @_Weagean_
> No, I am certainly not referring to Leviathan Satanism, which is simply hedonistic bullshit near on par with Wicca. I studied Spiritual Satanism for years, but I am not in any way, shape or form a Satanist so please do not label me as such. Crowley was a fool and a madman, and most of his writing is useless. I do not follow any cult; in fact, presently I am a nondenominational Christian and have sworn off magic practice more or less. But that's another story.
> 
> I share your fears and disdain for seeking out power. Everything I did was out of either curiosity or the desire to help people, but I realized a bit late that I was in over my head. I have love and compassion for all people, especially those who harm others - because how else are we supposed to make the world a better place if not by spreading love to those who need it most?
> 
> I am not insane. I know what I've experienced and what many of my friends and acquaintances have shared with me. If you worry about my mental health, your concern is understandable but misplaced. I'm quite sane, certified by doctors and psychiatrists time and again. There is an energy beyond what is easily measured by our current tools, and there are dimensions which cannot be seen by the human eye. I think it's more foolish to assume we already know all that is and could be.


I'm happy you say this.

My best friends believe in Leviathan Satanism (well used to, years ago), and even started a band that grew pretty popular in the area called Leviath.

They showed it to me, and told me I didn't understand it when I, essentially, called it "hedonistic, Wiccan BS."

Glad we're on the same interpretation wavelength.


----------



## devoid

SharpestNiFe said:


> I'm happy you say this.
> 
> My best friends believe in Leviathan Satanism (well used to, years ago), and even started a band that grew pretty popular in the area called Leviath.
> 
> They showed it to me, and told me I didn't understand it when I, essentially, called it "hedonistic, Wiccan BS."
> 
> Glad we're on the same interpretation wavelength.


On the one hand, I'm sorry to hear you have some asshole friends lol. On the other hand, I'm glad they aren't into Spiritual Satanism, which is more popular among neoNazis and has a history of making people go literally insane - as several of my friends did. I used to feel infuriated staring at the Occult section in bookstores and thinking about all the misinformation and fluff. But it's ultimately a good thing that curious children can't easily find more dangerous material.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

devoid said:


> On the one hand, I'm sorry to hear you have some asshole friends lol. On the other hand, I'm glad they aren't into Spiritual Satanism, which is more popular among neoNazis and has a history of making people go literally insane - as several of my friends did. I used to feel infuriated staring at the Occult section in bookstores and thinking about all the misinformation and fluff. But it's ultimately a good thing that curious children can't easily find more dangerous material.


I would change "curious" to "impressionable," and that's perfect.

I frequent the neo Nazi and *********** websites, but mostly for information. I'm a diversity trainer who gets curious.

With the whole "religion" thing, I take a more spiritual and rational approach. My friends sort of picked something that worked for their disdain of Christianity, while I question the existence of a god, but to choose Satanism (which isn't Luciferism, people rarely know the difference) is rather unintellectual and somewhat arrogant. My friends literally told me they liked Satanism because it RIDICULES religion. They didn't get it when I told them that actually RIDICULING religion was sort of counterintuitive.


----------



## devoid

SharpestNiFe said:


> I would change "curious" to "impressionable," and that's perfect.
> 
> I frequent the neo Nazi and *********** websites, but mostly for information. I'm a diversity trainer who gets curious.
> 
> With the whole "religion" thing, I take a more spiritual and rational approach. My friends sort of picked something that worked for their disdain of Christianity, while I question the existence of a god, but to choose Satanism (which isn't Luciferism, people rarely know the difference) is rather unintellectual and somewhat arrogant. My friends literally told me they liked Satanism because it RIDICULES religion. They didn't get it when I told them that actually RIDICULING religion was sort of counterintuitive.


It's a bit offensive to ridicule religion, but is occasionally hilarious. I'm a Christian myself, but fortunately that doesn't limit my belief in the occult, simply my practice (and even that is debatable). Certain scholars believe that "witches" or "warlocks" is actually a mistranslation of "necromancer."

I study world religions whenever I get the chance. Really want to get around to reading this book I picked up on Sufism, which seems lovely.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

devoid said:


> It's a bit offensive to ridicule religion, but is occasionally hilarious. I'm a Christian myself, but fortunately that doesn't limit my belief in the occult, simply my practice (and even that is debatable). Certain scholars believe that "witches" or "warlocks" is actually a mistranslation of "necromancer."
> 
> I study world religions whenever I get the chance. Really want to get around to reading this book I picked up on Sufism, which seems lovely.


When you're done, please share what you've learned with the class


----------



## L

L said:


> If there is any solace to the situation it's the fact that I now have enough money to eat something other than ramen. I might experience an orgasm just thinking about it.


OH GOD YES! YES YES YES!

Oh pizza... You do things for me that ramen couldn't even dream about :kitteh:


----------



## L

RetroVortex said:


> In the same boat guys, but c'mon there's not point fretting over it, just continue living your life as you are and keep an eye out for opportunity once in a while.
> (there's no rush, the only really big difference between guys that get laid alot and guys like us is confidence, in particular self-confidence. We could do with being a bit more direct, flirty even, but in practice its a very tall order for someone that doesn't already have it. By the time we get round to it we'll be much better off people than most. I'm pretty certain of it!  (I known people like me once they get to know me. I just need to put more effort into getting to know people more! Preferably ones that live nearby! XD))


I've tried all kinds of different things. Tred being myself, tried being a different version of myself, worked on myself to where I'm naturally more confident around people and tried being more flirty and direct, tried being indirect, tried being very direct and it's all failed. There's just something repulsive about me that I don't get at all. I've been at a point for awhile now where I don't even understand what I'm doing wrong anymore. After three and a half years of actively trying to become a sexy man I'm literally still where I was way back when. 

I lovely example I thought of was this:
Imagine standing in a bathtub. Now try to step out of the bathtub without picking up your feet. Now fall flat on your face and possibly break a few teeth. That adequately summarizes my progress. 

Doesnt matter though, once I'm rich everyone will love me.


----------



## bunnyfun

hate when that happens, shot her in the eye is never fun. always tell my gf, "don't point that thing at me, it might go off"..well you know.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Smoke me up enough, I am extremely horny and uninhibited. If I smoke too much, I'm dead and can't function. 

Sorry to the guy I passed out on right before when we would've had sex


----------



## Weagean

*Sexual confessions of a vietnam veteran*

*Sexual Confessions of a Vietnam Veteran:​*
(names changed to protect my ascii) When I was in the Air Force in 1971, yes 1971 I said. They sent me to Vietnam, I was an Aircraft Mechanic. I arrived as it rained as if it was angry. Funny thing as I was getting soaked, it was so hot I was sweating. Ever sweated in the rain? (gonna try keep this to the point, sex) I got to my hooch, cleaned up some and laid on my bed. No one was around, guess they were all at work, and I was a new guy. I got out my book, I bought in the Anchorage Alaska Airport, and settled down to read. Ignoring the rain blowing in occasionally on me. There was no door, only strips of plastic to cover the nice room, two metal beds, a little ice box, two metal chairs, two metal lockers. We were Air Force, we had it made. No sleeping on floors or in tents for us. After about half a page into my book a Vietnamese girl walked in, I looked around my book, she was smiling, walked over to me and laid on top of me. She said "make love G.I. five dollars?", just a little more than I paid for the book, I threw the book up against the locker and said "ok". Welcome to Vietnam Airman! 

This place was surreal. There were Vietnamese prostitutes all over the base. When the sun went down, they came out and paraded down the sandy roads between our hooch's. We weren't allowed to leave the base, since we would probably get killed outside the perimeter. We had a club, but only guys went there and it was usually about empty. Since there were only maybe a half dozen "round eyes" (American girls) among thousands of guys, I can't ever remember seeing any. So this is what we had. Stand outside and you would be propositioned every few minutes as the walked up the road. There had to be a few hundred of these girls who were sneaked on the base, by our security police. No I.D's, very illegal. They could have been the bad guys, er girls. But it was all overlooked. We had to have entertainment from working 12 hour days, 6 days a week, in this humid sand trap. Not to mention the rocket attacks every week or so, and bad guys sneaking in and blowing up things. But we had beer and girls. Ha, Apocalypse Now, eat your heart out. Being single, no bills, not like I had a car or apartment, meals were free. I only had to pay 10 cents for a beer during happy hour and $5.00 for a girl. That was my budget. Do you know how many beers and girls you could go through on an airman's paycheck? 

As a 19 year old who had been sexually frustrated since I was 12, and had developed good plumbing and sperm making apparatus through much manual practice I was in heaven. These were cute girls, they all loved me very much too. We worked so hard in the day time, but I can't ever remembering be tired when the sun went down. I once read where the legendary Casanova, great womanizer (and manizer) wrote he had 120 women. Once I did the math...hmm...365 days I served my country in Vietnam...how many girls per day...how many... Days a week... Did I ever take a day off. Yes once when I had to go out to the perimeter because bad guys were coming and our security forces and Korean protectors needed some help. I almost killed three drunk sailors that night, they didn't know bad guys were coming and were walking in the wrong place drunk as sailors. So I missed, "I love you G.I. that night for sure." Anyway I thought Casanova you an amateur, and I'm sure he spent over $5.00 per for his Venetian pastries, after wineing and many pizza's. I would say a conservative guess would be at least 200 women in that year. I would have done a lot more but the Air Force screwed up and left me there for only 6 months then sent me other places in Vietnam without entertainment. I did spend two months in Saigon at the end, but girl loved me beaucoup very much there, so I was tied down and monogamous, with miss wrestle, pinch, and bite for an hour before we play. Weird foreplay. Must have been Vietnamese thing. Like let's play rape so I won't feel guilty, see you tomorrow. Oh I saved $5.00 each time too. She was nice, we almost got married I think, or she thought. But back in the world of round eyed women, I lost interest quick. (hey, I really like oriental girls, I think they are some of the most beautiful and graceful women of any.)

So as a Vietnam veteran, I have to say we sacrificed a lot, but damn I had a lot of fun. You know I can't recall ever masturbating once that year. Only got a mild venereal disease once that a giant needle full of penicillin killed quickly, and arrested once for harboring a Vietnamese civilian. But I was released since my Commander and First Sergeant did their own harboring. I now have three children and 6 grandchildren by one legitimate round eyed woman. I sometimes wonder if there is a village of blond haired heirs of mine in Vietnam. I just hope they never decide to look up their daddy. And we don't have an extradition treaty with Vietnam so I'll never have to go to court for $7 million dollars in back child support.

I know I should be ashamed, guilty, I exploited women, immoral, sexist pig dog. All the women hate me who read this. I'm sorry, but I love you beaucoup too. But hell it was war, or something similar. And what I smelled in the morning was fish heads cooking, not napalm. It is what it is. HOOAH!


----------



## Rafiki

@Weagean

wow, i had this same dream




nah, appreciate the openness!


----------



## Weagean

pancaketreehouse said:


> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=74242" target="_blank">Weagean</a></i></span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, i had this same dream
> 
> 
> 
> I know it is hard to believe. But it is true. The Air Force allowed Vietnamese Prostitutes on the closed base of Cam ranh bay AB Vietnam in 1971-72 period. They were controlled by what they called Mama Sans off base who made arrangements with Air Force Security police to smuggle them on base. I saw 1/2 dozen girls get out of Security police vans at times at night. I'm sure the police and others were being paid well. The only rule was they could only be on the streets at night. In the daytime they stayed in guys hooch's. In fact when I got arrested it was twilight and I was standing outside and a Vietnamese girl was standing near me. He yelled from his truck for me to get her off the street. Since I didn't comply quickly enough I spent about an hour on a bench in the police shack.
> 
> The below video shows things had changed after I left. This was probably a reaction to the situation when I was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this happen. I was standing outside with a girl when the fire ball lit up and the blast hit us seconds later. It was pretty cool. It exploded and rained ash for days.
Click to expand...


----------



## Earworms

kagemitsu said:


> Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? :shocked:


Semen and sperm aren't the same things.
Your diet, what you eat affects the flavor. There is/was actually an over the counter product to assist with the taste. Contained pineapple pectins or something like that.
The Romans were known to sweeten their loads by eating lots of fruit a few days before their orgies.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

I keep having fantasies of my male college instructors from time to time.


----------



## ficsci

So once in a while, I run into someone REALLY hot even though I know he's not that hot. And then when I look at other guys whom I know are way hotter, I don't find them nearly as hot at all. Which is really bad, because I don't even know this guy whom I find REALLY hot.

Fuck. Just fuck.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

ficsci said:


> So once in a while, I run into someone REALLY hot even though I know he's not that hot. And then when I look at other guys whom I know are way hotter, I don't find them nearly as hot at all. Which is really bad, because I don't even know this guy whom I find REALLY hot.
> 
> Fuck. Just fuck.


I know how that goes. Same thing happens to me. There's just something about him that grabs hold of you. All of my friends say I have weird taste in men. If I find someone attractive, I'm usually the only one to do so. But then, sometimes, these bitches realize just how attractive the guy really is and want to hop on it. Uh uh. Yous get sloppy seconds, bitches.


----------



## RetroVortex

Haha that isn't exclusive to just women you know! XD
(Some women just have a certain special charm to them, that's for sure! )


----------



## hayhayler

Paradox1987 said:


> This thread is making me laugh too, but also reminding me of this:


I remember this commercial! I'm laughing so hard rn


----------



## L

I'll have to donate plasma a few more times than I wanted to but I'm soooooooooo happy to have made an impulse buy on Norton Anti-Virus and gain the ability to use my laptop again!!! I AM SO IN LOVE RIGHT NOW!!! All of my beautiful tabs and being able to check Facebook and get my morning chuckles without it crashing every 2 minutes!!! All of my gorgeous information!!! 

Being able to look up and copy/paste memes again! 









Well all, I'm off to dance class. 

Goodbye computer, I lurve you soooooo much


----------



## Captain SHeep

I think I've discovered my fetish thanks to some recent sexual daydreams/mental musings. I really, really like incorporating games into sex. For example, both partners start pleasuring themselves at the same time, first one to orgasm helps the other finish. I have apsutely no idea why I find this so hot or where the hell my mind came up with this from, but I don't care.

On a completely unrelated note, I also get really mad whenever someone gets something wrong about sex. I once yelled at a friend for 20 minutes after he (jokingly as I found out after) said that a girl could get pregnant from ingesting sperm and that a guy couldent get an STD from oral, both of whitch are obviously wrong. At least that one was a joke I overreacted to, another friend brought up all the common (and wrong) beliefs about hymens and I just got really, really pist off.


----------



## Penguin

I'm seeing a girl for the second time tomorrow all day. Having trouble with it though, shes really cute but she just lost 100 pounds. am I super shallow for worrying I'll date her and she'll gain it back?


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

Penguin said:


> I'm seeing a girl for the second time tomorrow all day. Having trouble with it though, shes really cute but she just lost 100 pounds. am I super shallow for worrying I'll date her and she'll gain it back?


I'd have to say yes on that one, but I can understand wanting to be with someone who's somewhat physically attractive.


----------



## Eos_Machai

I like a girl at my school, she's weird and fun. We kiss quite often, yesterday we kissed for three hours in my room. I love how we kiss, it's hot, fun and exciting; a lot of tongue, sucking, biting, smiling, licking, playing, clawing. We were quite naked but kept our underwear on, she doesn't want the genitals involved. I noticed that she was soaked though.  I think she's a virgin. I don't mind that she doesn't want to have sex, what we have is very sexy as it is, and I don't want to have sex with anybody who's not totally sure about it. It feels good that the initiative is on her and that she has no preassure on her to ever initiate anything. So if it comes to sex I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## Wellsy

I enjoy the appeal of a somewhat chubby stomach on larger woman.


----------



## L

Penguin said:


> I'm seeing a girl for the second time tomorrow all day. Having trouble with it though, shes really cute but she just lost 100 pounds. am I super shallow for worrying I'll date her and she'll gain it back?


People of both genders are shallow when it comes to mate selection. We initially choose based upon sex and sex only. After people have had sex a few times and the initial shallow feelings fade away the couple either break up or start bringing in some depth, or go postal on each other. 

That's how I view it anyways.


----------



## William I am

Penguin said:


> I'm seeing a girl for the second time tomorrow all day. Having trouble with it though, shes really cute but she just lost 100 pounds. am I super shallow for worrying I'll date her and she'll gain it back?


Depends on what "just lost" means. People in relationships tend to gain weight for a few reasons. People who have just lost a massive amount of weight in a short amount of time and who haven't established new and better eating/exercise/lifestyle habits are at higher risk of gaining back all the weight they just lost.
No, I don't think it's shallow. You should be with someone you find attractive.


----------



## devoid

devoid said:


> I think I found true love and I'm so jaded at this point in my life that I'd rather focus on my work. I keep thinking like, "Oh my gosh, I was five minutes late to work for the third time. We need to stop having so much epic all-night sex." He is the most precious person to me, but I don't trust relationships to be sustaining. I'm going to end up one of those miserable old executives in a nice office with no kids, wondering what went wrong.


Aand it's actually happening. I feel like dying.


----------



## L

So despite wanting to give up, I still asked out a girl from class. 

She said sure. Someone told me to check her FB and I didn't really get it at the time. But now I do. Boyfriend. 









I doubt she'll even show though...

------------------------------------------

Sometimes I feel that God himself is personally cockblocking me...


----------



## William I am

I know how that is, believe me. I went on like 6 "dates" that included the girl saying "...my boyfriend..." at some point in the conversation. Really? You think I thought us getting tipsy on a quiet night at the bars was just friendly? 

The problem is that when girls in this generation heat "date" they think "girlfriend". One more reason I don't like dating anyone under 24.


I bought tickets to a semi-public orgy that's happening soon. I'm starting to have doubts that I'll be able to fuck even there.


----------



## drmiller100

L said:


> So despite wanting to give up, I still asked out a girl from class.
> 
> She said sure. Someone told me to check her FB and I didn't really get it at the time. But now I do. Boyfriend.
> I doubt she'll even show though...
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Sometimes I feel that God himself is personally cockblocking me...


ask her. most people find someone new before they dump the old.


----------



## carlaviii

devoid said:


> Aand it's actually happening. I feel like dying.


:sad:


----------



## L

L said:


> I doubt she'll even show though...


As expected, she did not. I'm really sad too, before I looked her up on Facebook I really, honestly, truly believed she would go... 

Can't even say I called it because I really didn't until I was given a cheat sheet... 



drmiller100 said:


> ask her. most people find someone new before they dump the old.


99 times out of 10 when I ask if they have a boyfriend they do and they love him very much and then they start dating someone else the next day proclaiming they finally found love. 

It doesn't work, then again nothing does... might work for somebody else though I guess...


----------



## drmiller100

L said:


> 99 times out of 10 when I ask if they have a boyfriend they do and they love him very much and then they start dating someone else the next day proclaiming they finally found love.
> 
> Is...


hello.

HELLO.

HHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo

people get a new one before dumping the old one. 

they are dumping the old one.

ASSUME they are looking at you for the new one.

If you ask, then they have to be honest. 

or you can just find an older woman who is tired of these games and wants a decent guy like you.


----------



## L

drmiller100 said:


> hello.
> 
> HELLO.
> 
> HHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
> 
> people get a new one before dumping the old one.
> 
> they are dumping the old one.
> 
> ASSUME they are looking at you for the new one.


That's why she stood me up, right? 



> If you ask, then they have to be honest.


No they don't. People are never honest. 



> or you can just find an older woman who is tired of these games


The catch here is if I find even a slightly older than me woman then she see's me as some adolescent teenager that's amazed at seeing his first boob and thinks it's 'cute'. Doesn't even see me as having a sex drive, rather condescending when you think about it... 



> and wants a decent guy like you.


Let's be honest here, something's not right with me. I mean, I know you're supposed to praise your failures and learn from them but I haven't been able to learn anything from my failures over the past year, I don't really know why I'm failing. If I were a decent guy then you think someone would have at least considered a date with me but no one has. 

The common denominator suggests I am shit. 

I know you're trying to help and everything but we're both ENTP's, let's look at this logically: common denominator here is me and me isn't working.

EDIT: I didn't mean to sound mean, after re-reading it kind of sounds like I'm attacking you, I'm not. I'm just tired and disheartened.


----------



## Rafiki

peepee


----------



## Rafiki

devoid said:


> Aand it's actually happening. I feel like dying.


sounds about right


----------



## FX

pancaketreehouse said:


> peepee


Thanks for reminding me that I have a fetish for urinating in weird places.


----------



## Penguin

Im figuring out its going to take someone very special to be with me. You're supposed to let girls win sometimes. Second day together went well but I beat her ass at every video game we played together even the ones she played all the time and I never played.....fk I should have let her win.


----------



## L

Penguin said:


> Im figuring out its going to take someone very special to be with me. You're supposed to let girls win sometimes. Second day together went well but I beat her ass at every video game we played together even the ones she played all the time and I never played.....fk I should have let her win.


----------



## L

I just realized that I post on this thread way too damn much...

EDIT: and I just got a text from that girl, she apologized for leading me on and not showing up and she explained that she was taken. I feel a lot better.


----------



## carlaviii

I'm no good at M-B field typing, so maybe you all can help me... 

This guy on OKC started flirting pretty hard and talking about how he wanted to dominate me. He's cute and obviously intelligent. Also has the right idea on how to be dominant: non-violent assertiveness and no trash talking. Confident to the point of sounding arrogant, especially when he claimed I wasn't going to be able to handle his style. 

For various reasons, took the risk and invited him over. We share a little whiskey and chat about philosophy, whereupon he starts spouting foolishness about how he "doesn't believe in science" anymore. And he's wanting me to make the first submissive move. 

So I made the first move. Just some making out and petting him. In about ten minutes he's putty in my hands. After 20, he's the first one naked. When I pinned his shoulders down on the bed and straddled him, he couldn't scoot down fast enough to eat me out. Then he was begging me to slow down so he won't come too soon. 

Mr. Dominant, yup. Score 1 for the INTJs. Maybe I'll let him drive next time.


----------



## Penguin

carlaviii said:


> I'm no good at M-B field typing, so maybe you all can help me...
> 
> This guy on OKC started flirting pretty hard and talking about how he wanted to dominate me. He's cute and obviously intelligent. Also has the right idea on how to be dominant: non-violent assertiveness and no trash talking. Confident to the point of sounding arrogant, especially when he claimed I wasn't going to be able to handle his style.
> 
> For various reasons, took the risk and invited him over. We share a little whiskey and chat about philosophy, whereupon he starts spouting foolishness about how he "doesn't believe in science" anymore. And he's wanting me to make the first submissive move.
> 
> So I made the first move. Just some making out and petting him. In about ten minutes he's putty in my hands. After 20, he's the first one naked. When I pinned his shoulders down on the bed and straddled him, he couldn't scoot down fast enough to eat me out. Then he was begging me to slow down so he won't come too soon.
> 
> Mr. Dominant, yup. Score 1 for the INTJs. Maybe I'll let him drive next time.


noooo way id put up with that shit haha you'd have to be bigger and stronger than me and then it would still be against my nature.


----------



## carlaviii

Penguin said:


> noooo way id put up with that shit haha you'd have to be bigger and stronger than me and then it would still be against my nature.


LOL. What, you don't have any desire to please your partner...? I wasn't forcing him, physically, to do anything he didn't want to. Being alpha is mostly a mind game.


----------



## Penguin

carlaviii said:


> LOL. What, you don't have any desire to please your partner...? I wasn't forcing him, physically, to do anything he didn't want to. Being alpha is mostly a mind game.


id love to see someone try to play that game with me...


----------



## drmiller100

carlaviii said:


> LOL. What, you don't have any desire to please your partner...? I wasn't forcing him, physically, to do anything he didn't want to. Being alpha is mostly a mind game.


Indeed. Drag them to the edge of orgasm and make them call you Sir (orMadame)


----------



## devoid

I just realized I may end up marrying a drop-dead gorgeous punk rocker bartender who drives muscle cars like a maniac, has a 9-inch dick with infinite stamina, and deeply desires to make me happy in every way. He just happens to fulfill all my sexual fantasies and every tick on the (very specific) perfect partner checklist. Why and how and when did this happen, and also what?

Last night he carved his initial on my thigh with a scalpel. *blushes* I orgasmed so hard afterward I passed out.


----------



## Weagean

devoid said:


> I just realized I may end up marrying a drop-dead gorgeous punk rocker bartender who drives muscle cars like a maniac, has a 9-inch dick with infinite stamina, and deeply desires to make me happy in every way. He just happens to fulfill all my sexual fantasies and every tick on the (very specific) perfect partner checklist. Why and how and when did this happen, and also what? Last night he carved his initial on my thigh with a scalpel. *blushes* I orgasmed so hard afterward I passed out.


LOL! You are such a bad liar, and totally delusional. But, then so am I. I think I'll watch Serenity on VUDU TV tonight. Peace.


----------



## devoid

Weagean said:


> LOL! You are such a bad liar, and totally delusional. But, then so am I. I think I'll watch Serenity on VUDU TV tonight. Peace.


What...?


----------



## drmiller100

devoid said:


> What...?


She thinks u r kidding


----------



## devoid

drmiller100 said:


> She thinks u r kidding


Lol I'm not though. We happen to be perfectly insane together in all the right ways. :3 I just realized and thought it was funny that he also has a lot of characteristics that other people think of as ideal. I don't care what he looks like or how successful/charismatic/impressive he is, as is evident by the fact that I've mostly dated people who are conventionally unattractive and poor for their personality.

I fell for his bizarre whimsical charm (collecting frog-related things, drinking out of either goblets or cups that light up, stacking things in piles, going to midnight showings of Rocky Horror, hanging out with gay guys who all fight me over his ass, dressing in a real straight jacket aesthetically, hamming up an Elvis impression at karaoke, spontaneous 4am road trips). I love the way he always seems to know exactly what I'm feeling and practices extreme self control, and how he curls up in my lap like a kid while I pet his hair and rub his belly. I love the stoic, dead expression in his eyes that on rare occasion flickers with deep emotion. I love how he's always looking for new ways to take care of me and make me feel special, whether it's a dozen red roses or playing guitar for me, or listening to me rant about stupid people for way too long.

Yeah, he has some kind of shallow interests - let's face it, he's an ENTJ. He wants to be in shape and drive a nice car and all those weird things I can't comprehend as I'm anti-materialistic and raised by hippies. I think he likes the fact that I don't care, because he does all of those things for himself, not to impress girls. It is nice for me being with someone aesthetically attractive for once, partly because I'm sick of men getting insecure about how attractive I am and partly because dayum.


----------



## drmiller100

Good for you!


----------



## Penguin

devoid youre a firefly fan?


----------



## Weagean

> Lol I'm not though. We happen to be perfectly insane together in all the right ways.


Now that I believe. Do they let you have internet access? I watched Serenity last night. Now she is sooo hot. I don't think I ever saw her in another movie. Peace.


----------



## devoid

Penguin said:


> devoid youre a firefly fan?


Massively. Also a fan of Buffy and Dollhouse, but Firefly is my favorite. I associate a lot with River.


Weagean said:


> Now that I believe. Do they let you have internet access? I watched Serenity last night. Now she is sooo hot. I don't think I ever saw her in another movie. Peace.


Who is "they" and how would I be posting if I didn't have internet access?


Confession: Boyfriend took a video of us last night while I was all dressed up. I feel totally narcissistic, but I definitely look hotter than most porn stars and he has a fantastic member. We could legitimately sell this if it wouldn't destroy my career, sigh.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

If Hostel and American Pie fucked, this thread would be the result.


----------



## Weagean

> Who is "they" and how would I be posting if I didn't have internet access?
> 
> Confession: Boyfriend took a video of us last night while I was all dressed up. I feel totally narcissistic, but I definitely look hotter than most porn stars and he has a fantastic member. We could legitimately sell this if it wouldn't destroy my career, sigh.


Who is They? I wouldn't answer that if I wore Nine inch heels. You shouldn't mention porn here. There is an INTP here...well let's just say I watched Serenity again Monday nights and remember where River took care of the reavers toward the end of the movie. Well this nice lady is like that toward porn. Beware. Also you cut and pasted a few of my quotes from different places and post. But it doesn't matter none of what I say here says any impact or makes any sense so, whatever. You identify with River (Summer Glau)? hmm so do I, but I'm sure in a different way.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Weagean said:


> Who is They? I wouldn't answer that if I wore Nine inch heels. You shouldn't mention porn here. There is an INTP here...well let's just say I watched Serenity again Monday nights and remember where River took care of the reavers toward the end of the movie. Well this nice lady is like that toward porn. Beware. Also you cut and pasted a few of my quotes from different places and post. But it doesn't matter none of what I say here says any impact or makes any sense so, whatever. You identify with River (Summer Glau)? hmm so do I, but I'm sure in a different way.
> 
> View attachment 92567


Speaking as an INTP I couldn't care less what other people choose to do or say about their lives.


----------



## Weagean

idkwatimdoing said:


> Speaking as an INTP I couldn't care less what other people choose to do or say about their lives.


Then why are you reading other peoples sexual confessions? lol. Peace.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Weagean said:


> Then why are you reading other peoples sexual confessions? lol. Peace.


Their is a difference between caring what someone chooses to do and reading something?


----------



## Penguin

devoid said:


> Massively. Also a fan of Buffy and Dollhouse, but Firefly is my favorite. I associate a lot with River.
> 
> Who is "they" and how would I be posting if I didn't have internet access?
> 
> 
> Confession: Boyfriend took a video of us last night while I was all dressed up. I feel totally narcissistic, but I definitely look hotter than most porn stars and he has a fantastic member. We could legitimately sell this if it wouldn't destroy my career, sigh.


broken. cool tidbit thanks.


----------



## Wilv

I'm bisexual and will literally have sex with anything.

I am completely apathetic lol.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I thought this advertisement somewhat funny, I nearly rolled at the Mr. Ed imposter giving his endorsement at the end of the video.

Glyde: The worlds first ethical & vegan condom





"Enjoy ultra sheer sensation and generous room with GLYDE MAXI condoms, sized roomier than a conventional Large or XL condom. Because GLYDE measures the inner not outer circumference, so you'll get a little more room to breathe.
Made with our proprietary blend of natural plant-based formula of thistle extract and rubber latex, and our patented ‘double dipping’ technology, GLYDE condoms are crafted for performance -- which feels sensational for both partners." 

Yep that's quite the sales pitch they have going on there LOL!


----------



## William I am

devoid said:


> Massively. Also a fan of Buffy and Dollhouse, but Firefly is my favorite. I associate a lot with River.
> 
> Who is "they" and how would I be posting if I didn't have internet access?
> 
> 
> Confession: Boyfriend took a video of us last night while I was all dressed up. I feel totally narcissistic, but I definitely look hotter than most porn stars and he has a fantastic member. We could legitimately sell this if it wouldn't destroy my career, sigh.


You could do what the "teensexcouple" did - face always hidden with huge sunglasses and a specific hairstyle for hiding your face, but letting your lips show.


----------



## William I am

Damnit. Fetlife. Why did you send me half a message from the best looking woman at that party the other night when your servers are down?

The last part says "I don't think w...." and I think it's a rejection, but I can't read the actual message. Bleh.


----------



## Superfluous

Girls pratically jump into my lap, ever since middle school. 
& I always run away from that. 
Well - not technically, since I always get a little arrogant when girls are obviously into me. 
It's just.. so fun to seem them squirming over me.
So I smooth talk them, just my very words will get them heated. 
And then I will kiss them on the cheek, & haul my ass out of there. 
I really dont know why I do that, maybe I do and Im just in denial. Denial x2.
I want to experiment with a girl already.
And not like how I experimented in 6th grade with -- well err, I guess I did experiment.
Ok new approach, I want to resume experimenting.
But I live in NY now and everyone seems to sleep all over the place, and that just really wigs me out.
I guess I'm stuck wondering in my sexual frustration


----------



## vitruvia

I was a hardcore sadistic domina in my local BDSM community. Once upon a time I owned several submissives and slaves, but recently I let them all go in favor of adopting a more monogamous-oriented lifestyle. My sexual aggression however, has not even remotely ceased to exist. More often than not I find myself dealing with an inner beast-like sexual Demon I've dubbed "My Hunger."

When I'm aroused, I feel demanding, greedy, predatory and insatiably lascivious. Despite all this though, I've managed to keep my virginity completely intact (still saving it for the right guy).


----------



## Penguin

if they all only knew I saw them as dodged bullets I wonder how they would feel.


----------



## phony

I am making educational sex videos for @Wellsy's extended family


----------



## Wellsy

phony said:


> I am making educational sex videos for @_Wellsy_'s extended family


You're some sort of twisted.


----------



## phony

Wellsy said:


> You're some sort of twisted.












#nottheweirdestthingonthisthread


----------



## Elyasis

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Here's the thing: I am not sure what is fundamentally different about you than others? Judging from here, you're trying too hard, and that's the problem.
> 
> I stopped using OkCupid because I had to constantly combat the pessimism surrounding penis walkers messaging women, and when I marked myself as Bisexual, I suddenly had this flood of dudes that viewed my profile after about a month of exactly zero women viewing my profile (that was on purpose...let's just say hypothesis confirmed). So basically, I have to put in all of the work to find a woman who seems compatible and find a clever way to overcome the pessimism surrounding my penis (based on other penises) all for the chance that I might maybe get to meet this person in real life.
> 
> No thanks, my time is more valuable than that.


I would totally meet your penis in real life. I mean you.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Elyasis said:


> I would totally meet your penis in real life. I mean you.


Ha! It's a packaged deal.


----------



## William I am

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Ha! It's a packaged deal.


I think Lorena Bobbit would disagree with you 




MegaTuxRacer said:


> Here's the thing: I am not sure what is fundamentally different about you than others? Judging from here, you're trying too hard, and that's the problem.
> 
> I stopped using OkCupid because I had to constantly combat the pessimism surrounding penis walkers messaging women, and when I marked myself as Bisexual, I suddenly had this flood of dudes that viewed my profile after about a month of exactly zero women viewing my profile (that was on purpose...let's just say hypothesis confirmed). So basically, I have to put in all of the work to find a woman who seems compatible and find a clever way to overcome the pessimism surrounding my penis (based on other penises) all for the chance that I might maybe get to meet this person in real life.
> 
> No thanks, my time is more valuable than that.


You know, this is exactly why I don't do online job applications. Way too much fucking work for a snowball's chance in hell. I went on 2 dates from OKC and the first one was years ago - the girl had a lot of emotional issues and overshared a lot for a first date. The second one, the girl was 18, did a lot of drugs, and told me how she had been in private school and went to rehab at 14. 
Not exactly success stories.

The last girl I dated long-term I met through a volunteer group and had a great (though imperfect) relationship with her. She actually jumped my bones at the end of our first date


----------



## Juggernaut

Ah, the dreaded _QUEEFING_. I completely understand being taken aback and feeling awkward when it happens. But when you act so immature over something she has no real control over to the point that you question your relationship with her, I have to wonder if you're mentally old enough to be dating.

God forbid you find out she burps, farts, and shits like any other human being.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Oh god. One of my fuck buddies just invited me to a party at a recording studio and I'm freaking out. I know the party would be a lot of fun, but I don't socialize with my fuck buddies. What doo


Edit: Sike. What the fuck was I thinking? He's a DJ and has a pretty big name in the local scene and he plays sax. He knows a lot of people and there'd be a lot of important people at the party, but I'm going to turn it down. I feel like it'd look weird if I went with him. Like, they'd question who I am to him. I don't need that shit. Non merci


----------



## Rafiki

@Juggernaut

<3 the signature wow


----------



## Riptide

As I grow up I become more and more sadist, but nothing extreme. Just nowadays I find it a bit difficult to be aroused without the girl being tied up and blindfolded and struggled.


----------



## Penguin

dat moment when you know you're never texting/calling that girl again. I think shes just playing hard to get but I don't play games. She'll look up in a month and be like fuck...I messed up.


----------



## L

Penguin said:


> dat moment when you know you're never texting/calling that girl again. I think shes just playing hard to get but I don't play games. She'll look up in a month and be like fuck...I messed up.


Or that other moment when you think she's playing hard to get and you make yourself look like a total tool...


----------



## Penguin

L said:


> Or that other moment when you think she's playing hard to get and you make yourself look like a total tool...


that was going to happen one way or another. but nah youre wrong here I don't care to type it all out.


----------



## L

Penguin said:


> that was going to happen one way or another. but nah youre wrong here I don't care to type it all out.


I was relating it to a very horrible memory of my own when I first started actually talking to women...


----------



## Penguin

L said:


> I was relating it to a very horrible memory of my own when I first started actually talking to women...


hahaha oh gotcha

I dont even like women to be honest...not most of them anyway...


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Have been more horny than usual lately. Was watching porn and looked up ways to have a better orgasm when masturbating. I inserted something into my ass for the first time while I masturbated. It was a yellow highlighter. :blushed: 

Don't think it did too much for me but, then again, I didn't know any techniques.


----------



## IdealisticAnimal

I did have a thing for my math teacher. I adored her. I stared at her, glanced at her and probably smiled akwardly when our eyes met. 
I loved the aura she spread when she entered the room. 
I loved how she walked in such a delicate and sensitive manner. I loved how she talked. I loved how humble and modest she was, how elaborate and reflective. I even loved how organized she was and what amount of effort and time she put in optimizing her teaching methods. I loved the way she cared, and how she tried to reach out to us when she explained the fundamental theorem of calculus.
I loved her intelligence. I loved how she always kept a certain distance, never being invasive or intrusive. I imagined her to be incredibly passionate. 

I dreamed about her, spent nights and days fantasizing about her. I imagined how we kissed...gently, I imagined how delicate and sweet it would taste. She became my sexual obsession.
I created a dream universe where we would have passionate, sensual and excessive sex. 
Afterwards we would talk for hours, share our innermost secrets and wishes. We would take a walk, sucking in all the sensation nature could possibly offer, noticing the different shades of light, how they were reflected, transformed and finally absorbed. They would leave nothing but infinite beauty. We would feel a light breeze on our skin, the grass beneath our naked feet as we ran...ran until we couldn't. We would sink into the grass, exhausted, laughing and we would kiss. We would never stop kissing. 

*sigh*


----------



## William I am

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Have been more horny than usual lately. Was watching porn and looked up ways to have a better orgasm when masturbating. I inserted something into my ass for the first time while I masturbated. It was a yellow highlighter. :blushed:
> 
> Don't think it did too much for me but, then again, I didn't know any techniques.


Oh, there are much better options than highlighters. Carrots for one. You can even carve designs into them. A slim ~1" vibrator with ribs is AWESOME too.



IdealisticAnimal said:


> I've had a thing for my math teacher. I adored her. I stared at her, glanced at her and probably smiled akwardly when our eyes met.
> I loved the aura she spread when she entered the room.
> I loved how she walked in such a delicate and sensitive manner. I loved how she talked. I loved how humble and modest she was, how elaborate and reflective. I even loved how organized she was and what amount of effort and time she put in optimizing her teaching methods. I loved the way she cared, and how she tried to reach out to us when she explained the fundamental theorem of calculus.
> I loved her intelligence. I loved how she always kept a certain distance, never being invasive or intrusive. I imagined her to be incredibly passionate.
> 
> I dreamed about her, spent nights and days fantasizing about her. I imagined how we kissed...gently, I imagined how delicate and sweet it would taste. She became my sexual obsession.
> I created a dream universe where we would have passionate, sensual and excessive sex.
> Afterwards we would talk for hours, share our innermost secrets and wishes. We would take a walk, sucking in all the sensation nature could possibly offer, noticing the different shades of light, how they were reflected, transformed and finally absorbed. They would leave nothing but infinite beauty. We would feel a light breeze on our skin, the grass beneath our naked feet as we ran...ran until we couldn't. We would sink into the grass, exhausted, laughing and we would kiss. We would never stop kissing.
> 
> *sigh*


Wow. That was really beautiful. I felt that way about one of my math professors, but I never had fantasies that deep. Now, the woman I very much want to be with, her I've fantasized about like that. Every time I make eye contact with her or even just look at her face, I find myself speechless and forgetting the very sentence I was trying to spit out before it vanished. She's not perfect, she's just human, but she's a damn fine human.


----------



## IdealisticAnimal

William I am said:


> There was another one I posted about on here. Every time she made eye contact with me, she seemed really distracted and messed up her lecture. Not that anyone really noticed, but I did. I wanted her too. I had such huge fantasies about her. She reminded of my ex - NF or SF type (I guess), and physically, she was like my ex aged 10 years. Tall, stacked, fit, beautiful brown hair and blue eyes. Oh, I had dreams of being her concubine and her being my sugar mama. During class. I did not pay attention to that class much most of the time.
> I planned to make a comment to her eventually - since I was slated to graduate last spring, but about 4 weeks from the end of the semester, she said "my partner". I thought she was a single mom up til that point. Oh, also, I apparently have a thing for women in their 30's with children. I don't want their children, but I think I must have been a viking in a past life because I would love to take them and make them "mine" (figuratively, not literally).
> But yeah. One day she invited me up to her office to go over an exam or something I didn't get back and I was like YEEEEEE BUDDY! Sure, I'll follow you up to your office! Nothing happened though.


Hah, seems like you know how to make someone nervous. How devilish, wish I could do that.
Well, I'm making people nervous all the time, but I guess not in a sexual way.


----------



## Courtalort

I create really detailed sexual fantasies about people I would never/could never be with in real life, be it because they are unattainable or because I don't really want to be with them or because they live far away. I almost never do this about people that I deem attainable or probable for me to date.


----------



## Ravenetta

I sometimes think that if I had sex with an exquisitely beautiful woman, that it would somehow help me regain something of myself. (Although I'm not only gay because I am also deeply attracted to men, just overwhelmed with feelings of dismissal.)


----------



## drmiller100

fia said:


> I sometimes think that if I had sex with an exquisitely beautiful woman, that it would somehow help me regain something of myself.)


Most men feel the same way


----------



## Ravenetta

drmiller100 said:


> Most men feel the same way


hahaha

Well, my second confession is my future timeline for my sexuality:

1. I will give one or two men another try before completely emotionally obliterated
2. Then I will try a relationship with a woman
3. If all else fails I will be a fuck-buddy to any really sweet, lonely person online. It will be like providing an awesome service in the world - and free of charge even. It will be my own pro-bono brothel, of which I will become the madame'. 

It's a fail-proof future plan to ensure sex.


----------



## IdealisticAnimal

drmiller100 said:


> Most men feel the same way


Not only men.


----------



## IdealisticAnimal

fia said:


> hahaha
> 
> Well, my second confession is my future timeline for my sexuality:
> 
> 1. I will give one or two men another try before completely emotionally obliterated
> 2. Then I will try a relationship with a woman
> 3. If all else fails I will be a fuck-buddy to any really sweet, lonely person online. It will be like providing an awesome service in the world - and free of charge even. It will be my own pro-bono brothel, of which I will become the madame'.
> 
> It's a fail-proof future plan to ensure sex.


Well, that's cute, generous and service-orientated, but ensuring sex can be easy. There are many ways to get laid...for example...by one's own hands. Okay, that was a confession.


----------



## Ravenetta

IdealisticAnimal said:


> Well, that's cute, generous and service-orientated, but ensuring sex can be easy. There are many ways to get laid...for example...by one's own hands. Okay, that was a confession.


I have a love/hate relationship with my high powered vibrator. One day I'm going to take a sledgehammer to it, but not before I buy at least six more.


----------



## IdealisticAnimal

fia said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with my high powered vibrator. One day I'm going to take a sledgehammer to it, but not before I buy at least six more.


Wow, at once? That is...impressive. I think I have a love/hate relationship with my fantasies. I can't control them.


----------



## Courtalort

IdealisticAnimal said:


> Wow, at once? That is...impressive. I think I have a love/hate relationship with my fantasies. I can't control them.


I respect how you think. And fantasize.


----------



## IdealisticAnimal

CourtneyJD said:


> I respect how you think. And fantasize.


Not in correlation though, it was more of a joke


----------



## Courtalort

IdealisticAnimal said:


> Not in correlation though, it was more of a joke


So was mine. :wink:


----------



## koalaroo

I may sometimes enjoy being overheard by other people!


----------



## IdealisticAnimal

CourtneyJD said:


> So was mine. :wink:


Just to clarify that.


----------



## William I am

koalaroo said:


> I may sometimes enjoy being overheard by other people!



Lol good because I sometimes .... er... often enjoy overhearing other people.


----------



## koalaroo

William I am said:


> Lol good because I sometimes .... er... often enjoy overhearing other people.


Haha! Nice!


----------



## Courtalort

Confession: I am very flirty but when it comes down to it I will only have sex with someone I am comfortable with and love. I can't imagine having a one night stand.


----------



## koalaroo

CourtneyJD said:


> Confession: I am very flirty but when it comes down to it I will only have sex with someone I am comfortable with and love. I can't imagine having a one night stand.


I feel the same way!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I'm missing out on joining a fuck buddy and his fuck buddy for a threesome tonight. I hate him for the offer after I explained to him that I wouldn't be able to see him tonight anymore, I hate myself for being out of town and I hate the timing. I'm so fucking pissed


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I'm missing out on joining a fuck buddy and his fuck buddy for a threesome tonight. I hate him for the offer after I explained to him that I wouldn't be able to see him tonight anymore, I hate myself for being out of town and I hate the timing. I'm so fucking pissed


That sounds like an awesome note to end on. Wait. .... Are you ending the fuck-buddy arrangement or are you just out of town and can't make it tonight?


----------



## SharpestNiFe

William I am said:


> WEElllllllll Done, sir!
> Bravo!


HAHA thing is, this puts me in a pickle.

1. I'm happy she did this. A 20 year old comfortable enough with her body to send nudes to a man that she only sort of knows, right away I feel she trusts me, and I see her as a sexual being. Things that are very important to me. She gained some points.

2. I'm disappointed that she did this. There is a loss of mystery. Whenever I want to see her naked, it's readily available on my phone. Eventually, I'll get tired of it. Also, while only in the courting phase, she loses that "lady-like" appeal. In a serious relationship, nudes are OK, even expected. But right now? I don't know if I can take her seriously anymore. A "fun" girl she may be, but a girl I can, eventually, wake up to every morning? Loss of A LOT of points.

Interested to see what she says about this when she sobers up (I don't know how drunk she actually was).

Yes. I DO read too much into things.


----------



## William I am

SharpestNiFe said:


> HAHA thing is, this puts me in a pickle.
> 
> 1. I'm happy she did this. A 20 year old comfortable enough with her body to send nudes to a man that she only sort of knows, right away I feel she trusts me, and I see her as a sexual being. Things that are very important to me. She gained some points.
> 
> 2. I'm disappointed that she did this. There is a loss of mystery. Whenever I want to see her naked, it's readily available on my phone. Eventually, I'll get tired of it. Also, while only in the courting phase, she loses that "lady-like" appeal. In a serious relationship, nudes are OK, even expected. But right now? I don't know if I can take her seriously anymore. A "fun" girl she may be, but a girl I can, eventually, wake up to every morning? Loss of A LOT of points.
> 
> Interested to see what she says about this when she sobers up (I don't know how drunk she actually was).
> 
> Yes. I DO read too much into things.



Ohhhh. COME ON now. Just go with 1. That whole "ladylike" thing is a fantasy and not worth pursuing. A photo on a phone is nothing like seeing, touching, smelling, hearing, and tasting her in person.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

William I am said:


> Ohhhh. COME ON now. Just go with 1. That whole "ladylike" thing is a fantasy and not worth pursuing. A photo on a phone is nothing like seeing, touching, smelling, hearing, and tasting her in person.


I appreciate that, BUT I really feel like this girl TALKS like she wants to end up in a relationship with me, but she's ACTING like a girl whose only interest is to have sex with me. It's borderline desperation.

Don't get me wrong, she's SUPER sexy -- may be the sexiest girl I've ever got my hands on. BUT the whole thing just doesn't match up with what I'm "looking for" in a partner.

And I'm no longer the "one night stand" kind of guy, and am trying to stay away from being the "fling" kind of guy because feelings always get involved by one or both parties and disaster ensues.


----------



## William I am

I'm a full supporter of experimenting with things you think you probably wouldn't want. Tell her what you want out of a relationship (don't tell her you think less of her for doing what you asked her to do when she was in a rather uninhibited state of mind).



Here's a fresh confession for y'all:
I am really frustrated with my strong attraction to women who turn out to be gay or otherwise uninterested in dating men. I had two dreams last night about two different girls I know in person and really like and confessing my deep feelings for them. I even had one about sitting next to the one while we were talking, not knowing what to say, and just laying my head in her lap to look up at her. ~sigh~


----------



## William I am

My balls smell fantastic. That is all.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

That moment when room service walks into the room right after the guy cums. 

The air definitely smelled like sex and our clothes and small toys were strewn all over the floor. They were mundane things like clamps and clothes pins, but what the hell else were we doing with them? We sure as hell weren't washing clothes. The guy didn't even give me a chance to clean up a bit before room service came in. Was a little embarrassed, but it's probably not the worst thing the staff has walked into


----------



## virtual

Calvaire said:


> I'm so sorry that you apparently know more about my sex life than I seem too.Next time I'll make sure to consult your advice.Also i'm sorry that you must need to get laid and it isn't happening that's a real bummer man.


I find it interesting how you contradict yourself. 1. You post almost explicit comments about what you did. 2. Sarcastically accuse me of making the stuff up after you publicly posted it. 3. I have not posted anything about me, yet you proceed to draw conclusions.

Sounds a bit hypocrite doesn't it. You should follow your own advice before you make comments on people you know absolutely nothing about. In the meantime my comment on your post stands true, because you volunteered that information.


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> That moment when room service walks into the room right after the guy cums.
> 
> The air definitely smelled like sex and our clothes and small toys were strewn all over the floor. They were mundane things like clamps and clothes pins, but what the hell else were we doing with them? We sure as hell weren't washing clothes. The guy didn't even give me a chance to clean up a bit before room service came in. Was a little embarrassed, but it's probably not the worst thing the staff has walked into


Haha, oh man that's hot! I wonder if he heard and walked in on purpose. I might have done that myself actually.



And in other news: @virtual @Calvaire - Behave, children. Or, in other words, be nice or GTFO.


----------



## virtual

When I first got together with my wife, before we got married we had moved. While we were looking for a place we were staying at another girls place. She was a coworker and she had a crush on me. One day we decided to take a shower together and we ended fucking in the shower. Then after we ran out of hot water we moved to the sink and I was fucking her from behind. The bathroom was on the second floor and in front of the sick there was window that we did not close because we were too busy, but there were a bunch people across the street and I am sure they saw us.


----------



## L

virtual said:


> When I first got together with my wife, before we got married we had moved. While we were looking for a place we were staying at another girls place. She was a coworker and she had a crush on me. One day we decided to take a shower together and we ended fucking in the shower. Then after we ran out of hot water we moved to the sink and I was fucking her from behind. The bathroom was on the second floor and in front of the sick there was window that we did not close because we were too busy, but there were a bunch people across the street and I am sure they saw us.


Wait, I'm confused, did you have sex with your wife or your co worker?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

virtual said:


> Then after we ran out of hot water we moved to the sink


When I first read that, I thought you meant you tried fucking in the sink because the shower didn't have any more hot water


----------



## virtual

L said:


> Wait, I'm confused, did you have sex with your wife or your co worker?


Wife, then girlfriend.


----------



## virtual

GinningPuma4011 said:


> When I first read that, I thought you meant you tried fucking in the sink because the shower didn't have any more hot water


That's correct, we moved to the sick because we ran out hot water while fucking in the shower.


----------



## devoid

I never enjoyed sucking anyone's cock before, but for some reason I love his. I realized recently it might just be the thickest one I've seen and it fits perfectly in my mouth. :3 Then again, he's also the first guy I've met who enjoys using hands on the shaft rather than trying to just shove the whole thing down my throat.


----------



## William I am

I slept with one girl for a while who, no matter how hard she tried, could not fit my dick in her mouth. Too big around.


----------



## DualGnosis

Confession? It is extraordinarily hot when you're having sex and the girl is moaning in a different language. It's like diving into a pile of of silky honey with your ears.


----------



## IdealisticAnimal

I slept with my best friend and now she's falling for me. I'm such an idiot. Why did I even respond to her attempts. God, I can't get these images out of my head..how she lied in my arms, exhausted, satisfied and covered in sweat and how we instantly started laughing. That was one happy moment.


----------



## William I am

IdealisticAnimal said:


> I slept with my best friend and now she's falling for me. I'm such an idiot. Why did I even respond to her attempts. God, I can't get these images out of my head..how she lay in my arms, exhausted, satisfied and covered in sweat and how we instantly started laughing. That was one happy moment.


I don't see the downside...?


----------



## IdealisticAnimal

William I am said:


> I don't see the downside...?


Damn, you quoted my grammar mistake.
I. Cannot. Talk. About. It. Guilt overload.
Plus I don't want to ruin our friendship (as it probably has already been ruined).
Plus I'm not sure that we both feel the same thing. There are some downsides.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

I had sex in the hostel with my girlfriend a couple of weeks ago with others in the room. I loved it.


----------



## drmiller100

carlaviii said:


> If we all wanted to do it, we could easily get it done.


where? Boise Idaho is central for everyone.


----------



## William I am

Yeah, I think that age scale applies to both pretty evenly.


----------



## carlaviii

drmiller100 said:


> where? Boise Idaho is central for everyone.


IME, these things work best in a major city with 2 or more airports... I've been to F2F's in Chicago, LA, and here in DC. That way, air fare is as cheap as possible and there are plenty of hotel options. Also, things to do.

I'm sure Boise is beautiful but wow is it expensive to get to.


----------



## L

carlaviii said:


> If we all wanted to do it, we could easily get it done.


In a forum where, like, 80% are all Introverted? Or are broke college kids or younger?


----------



## drmiller100

carlaviii said:


> IME, these things work best in a major city with 2 or more airports... I've been to F2F's in Chicago, LA, and here in DC. That way, air fare is as cheap as possible and there are plenty of hotel options. Also, things to do.
> 
> I'm sure Boise is beautiful but wow is it expensive to get to.


Dc sounds good.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

What the fuck is even in Boise?


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> What the fuck is even in Boise?


Me.


----------



## carlaviii

drmiller100 said:


> Dc sounds good.


DC would be awesome if I do say so myself. I'd be willing to tackle hosting duties if it would help...


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

SX 4 friend of mine and I were chatting in our little FB groupchat. We took one of the narcissism tests I found in the test resources section of PerC and she scored medium in exhibitionism. I posted a definition of exhibitionism that I found: 

"Exhibitionist - someone with a compulsive desire to expose the genitals."

So I then said "Let's see some ASS". She asks to see mine, we chat a bit some more and she eventually says "maybe one day. Only if you let me see your ass, too". Later that day, took two pics. One of myself in boxer briefs and the other with my naked ass. Sent it to her in private. She says she really likes it and promises to send hers the next day. She did. They were hot. 

:blushed: First nudes I've ever received! :happy:


----------



## devoid

I'm starting to feel awkward that I arranged a threesome between myself (21) and two 30 year olds, and both of them found it intimidating that I had done this before. I really am a slut, huh.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

devoid said:


> I'm starting to feel awkward that I arranged a threesome between myself (21) and two 30 year olds, and both of them found it intimidating that I had done this before. I really am a slut, huh.


Don't sweat it. You'll have fun. When I was 19, I had one with a 30 yr old and his friend, a 42 yr old. And that was not the first one. It was fucking amazing. If you know at least one of em pretty well and are comfortable with him, you'll be good. Relax and don't let it get to your head


Goddamn, I really do have some deep-seated daddy issues.


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Don't sweat it. You'll have fun. When I was 19, I had one with a 30 yr old and his friend, a 42 yr old. And that was not the first one. It was fucking amazing. If you know at least one of em pretty well and are comfortable with him, you'll be good. Relax and don't let it get to your head
> 
> 
> Goddamn, I really do have some deep-seated daddy issues.


Oh don't worry, we all had fun. Though I've learned my lesson: avoid lesbians in a FMF. I think she was being overconfident in her flexibility.

And there's nothing wrong with wanting to fuck older guys, as long as everything is safe and consensual.


----------



## Penguin

some girls are just SO SO SO boring. like I almost died of boredom tonight talking to some girls at the bar. one was interesting and I got her number but the others I just fking walked away from. damn.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Penguin said:


> some girls are just SO SO SO boring. like I almost died of boredom tonight talking to some girls at the bar. one was interesting and I got her number but the others I just fking walked away from. damn.


Oh my god. That made me laugh out loud


----------



## TwistedMuses

In 1st of April it will be a ful year of dry spell. Hahaha. I don't even miss sex. 
I'm only a bit horny after the gym. This has grown so much on me I only miss the warmth body makes when it's touching someone's skin, nothing more.


----------



## Penguin

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Oh my god. That made me laugh out loud


im sorry but youre an english major and you cant hold a conversation and you don't have a job or anything interesting about you and hyou have no passions but you just expect me. FUCKING ME. to sit there and be glad to talk to you? sometimes I just want to go on a rant about people with no ambition and nothing going on in their lives besides a friday night once a week.


----------



## William I am

devoid said:


> I'm starting to feel awkward that I arranged a threesome between myself (21) and two 30 year olds, and both of them found it intimidating that I had done this before. I really am a slut, huh.


:applause: The world needs sluts. Be proud you're able to be.


----------



## L

I met a man and his friend tonight that instantly gave me the chills. My mind instantly went to sociopath, or at the very least a controlling personality. I had a physical reaction upon seeing him. I have no idea why, but I don't like him. At least I'll be able to study him as I think he will be joining a class of mine -.-


----------



## Pachacutie

I'm starting birth control this week. I've never not used a condom and we haven't felt like buying them lately, so it's been a couple months since we had actual sex. Pretty freaking... _excited_. 

I hope it's actually notably better without one, like my boyfriend hypes it up to be.


----------



## carlaviii

OK, I think we can say that was my first _real_ BBC... quite the gentleman, though. He didn't leave me too sore.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Penguin said:


> going celibate - I know how much we all love sex here, but this might be the best/most freeing decision I've ever made.


I did this for about a year.

It had its benefits because in a public setting (party, club), I put a lot less pressure on myself and was able to have good times. I enjoyed myself much more. Also, friends sort of made me the "official wing man." Partying and clubbing became more of a "bro bonding moment" then a "chasing girls" moment which, ironically, makes you much more approachable to girls.

My only advice is to keep your celibacy quiet. I've told a couple of girls how I wasn't interested in having sex for a while, I'm just down to chill, and some of them took it as a challenge. You'll be amazed at how much more desired you become when you make yourself completely unavailable. Girls will fight to have some face time with you. It's fun to see, but it can be too enticing. In my situation, a girl blackmailed me into sex (long story -- I speak about it much earlier in this thread). Had I not had sex with her, I would have gone 16 months w/o sex instead of a year.

But also prepare for extreme sexual frustration. Make sure you have a lot of awesome things to do to occupy your time to keep your mind off it.


----------



## William I am

Disagree on the deepthroating. Everybody's different - I have a hunch that intact (not circumcised) men like deepthroating more, but I don't know. 

I like deepthroating, but FFS, don't gag yourself on my dick to do it. And please for the love of god give me some suction. It's called sucking dick for a reason.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I told my friend that I liked butts more than boobs. He asked me "yeah but you can you do with a butt?". So I just recalled that and I asked myself "what would I do with boobs?". That lead me to think boobs are not related to sexual intercourse. So then I thought shouldn't this be considered a fetish? Then I found out that it is. I don't understand boobs, I've seen those huge nipples and I'm not really turned on at any significant rate. So I went back to the first question "yeah but what do you do with x?" So then I thought what are the things that are actually used, the penis is one of them and I never heard of anyone really attracted to a penis? The vagina or whatever that outside part is called isn't appealing to me, it looks quite disgusting in fact. So if I'm not attracted to things that I use and I'm attracted to things I don't have any direct sexual intercourse role what do I do. Sure there are those biological factors and hormones but still what do I do with a boob squeeze it? I just concluded that there should be lessons on how to have sex because I don't know how to do that. I assume I would just take in the sensations then insert hole a into slot b. Sounds like a natural thing but why are there people who "aren't good in bed"? There must be lessons.


----------



## Hypaspist

Saw a blond come in to pick up her food while I was waiting for mine. She walked out of the restaurant and back to the stairs, I never thought I'd say it, but good googly moogly....


----------



## devoid

Boyfriend is quitting smoking... so I'm greeting him at the door with a pot roast and a schoolgirl outfit. :3 I've been totally against his daddy/babygirl fetish thus far, but I decided to just go with it, because he's worth it.


----------



## devoid

William I am said:


> Disagree on the deepthroating. Everybody's different - I have a hunch that intact (not circumcised) men like deepthroating more, but I don't know.
> 
> I like deepthroating, but FFS, don't gag yourself on my dick to do it. And please for the love of god give me some suction. It's called sucking dick for a reason.


Current bf is the first man I've been with who agrees with you. I've had so many guys try to relentlessly shove their cock down my throat regardless of how much I gag. >.> He told me it feels nice to get it down there now and then, but he prefers hands + mouth. I was like THANK GAWD. And I don't know about your hunch, because I've had that problem with mostly circumcised men and one uncircumcised. I think it's just men who don't understand much about sex or foreplay.


----------



## Laguna

I think a common problem inexperienced women have is that they are too rough when trying to pleasure a man through oral sex. Instead of zoning in on the man and his pleasure- they are "giving a blowjob." A change in action is quite a nice thing in this department too. Don't injure the poor man. Take it easy on him and let him guide you too. And also if you are learning how to give oral sex by watching porn- for the love of God- stop watching porn.


----------



## RetroVortex

It sounds like the best way to approach this Oral Sex stuff would be to be to start as slow and careful , yet as exploratory and communicative as one can as well until you find that sweet spot, that optimal setup, then you could play variations on afterwards to keep things interesting... Hmmmm...


----------



## catherder

i havent had any in a long time. its annoying.

i can have it but i dont know if i should.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

William I am said:


> Disagree on the deepthroating. Everybody's different - I have a hunch that intact (not circumcised) men like deepthroating more, but I don't know.
> 
> I like deepthroating, but FFS, don't gag yourself on my dick to do it. And please for the love of god give me some suction. It's called sucking dick for a reason.


As an "in tact" man, I prefer a girl that uses hands and mouth than deepthroats.


----------



## Fern

pancaketreehouse said:


> im attracted to most people i meet on here


Heyyy :wink:


----------



## William I am

SharpestNiFe said:


> As an "in tact" man, I prefer a girl that uses hands and mouth than deepthroats.


Well, yeah. Who wants only one thing? I wouldn't have that good a time if it was 90%+ deepthroating.


----------



## devoid

Seriously, a lot of (inexperienced) men think they want 100% throat fucking.

The best way to do oral sex well on either end is for both partners to try new things and communicate. Everyone's body is different and it can take years to fully master pleasing another person. My current partner is significantly larger than previous ones and I had to completely change my approach to oral to compensate - more hands, much slower build-up, less firm grip, more tongue, and new hand + mouth movements that I'd never tried before. Still getting the hang of it. And he had to learn a lot as well because I have a very sensitive clit and can't handle the same intensity in tongue movements as most girls. We had a talk the other day which was difficult at first (nobody likes to hear they aren't fully satisfying their partner) but helped both of us a lot.


----------



## AustenT09

The thought of deepthroating is really gross. Straight porn is the worst for it. Usually some blonde bimbo with snot and tears running down her face while a man gags her with a foot long cock. Gross. Not appealing in the slightest. You'll notice it rarely happens in gay porn because men know what to do with a penis/don't have a weird domination fetish. 

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## lethal lava land

AustenT09 said:


> The thought of deepthroating is really gross. Straight porn is the worst for it. Usually some blonde bimbo with snot and tears running down her face while a man gags her with a foot long cock. Gross. Not appealing in the slightest. You'll notice it rarely happens in gay porn because men know what to do with a penis/don't have a weird domination fetish.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


I don't mind it that much personally but that's just me. You're right though you definitely don't see that as much in gay porn, and I think you're spot on as to the reason why.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

I'm 100% sure that oranges change the flavor and smell of cum.

I've tasted the results. Pineapples never work though.


----------



## devoid

Kazoo said:


> I'm 100% sure that oranges change the flavor and smell of cum.
> 
> I've tasted the results. Pineapples never work though.


Try bananas or tea. But yeah, oranges are the best for that. Also just drinking lots of water.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

devoid said:


> Try bananas or tea. But yeah, oranges are the best for that. Also just drinking lots of water.


I just wanna feed someone everyone possible fruit and see if it makes like fruit punch or something.


----------



## devoid

Kazoo said:


> I just wanna feed someone everyone possible fruit and see if it makes like fruit punch or something.


Just don't put any alcohol in that or you're in for a bad time...

(Alcohol, red meat and milk products make for the absolute worst tasting semen.)


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Also this is kina interesting: I lost my virginity to my kleptomaniac roommate in a mental hospital.

He was cute I have no regrets.

I also get to say I fucked a diagnosed kleptomaniac.


----------



## lethal lava land

I don't remember where I read it but I think I remember reading the whole "pineapple juice and or fruit makes your jizz taste sweeter" thing is a myth - that is, there's no scientific evidence to corroborate it. I could be wrong though


----------



## devoid

lethal lava land said:


> I don't remember where I read it but I think I remember reading the whole "pineapple juice and or fruit makes your jizz taste sweeter" thing is a myth - that is, there's no scientific evidence to corroborate it. I could be wrong though


Something is not automatically a myth simply because it hasn't been studied. Taste is a difficult thing to study because it's quite subjective, and it would be hard to convince a large group of people to taste sperm "for science." But many people find this to work, and I have experienced it as well. Semen is mostly water, and is produced rapidly using the fluids and nutrients you ingest. It makes sense that particles of those fluids would remain in the water.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Oh my god, he's so affectionate it's killing me.
If not small breaks to breathe after kissing, I'd go right away for some serious action...
All through the make out he maintained his 'friend' pretty calm. What is he made from?
I can barely keep my panties on and I'm always wet.
I wonder how long will I resist banging him...
Damn


----------



## William I am

TwistedMuses said:


> Oh my god, he's so affectionate it's killing me.
> If not small breaks to breathe after kissing, I'd go right away for some serious action...
> All through the make out he maintained his 'friend' pretty calm. What is he made from?
> I can barely keep my panties on and I'm always wet.
> I wonder how long will I resist banging him...
> Damn


Why resist?


Somebody told me I am "very attractive" last night. Made my night and day. Might meet up with her tomorrow. She has a history of abuse though, that sort of troubles me.


----------



## IdealisticAnimal

It's so hot when she loses control, because she's so eager to not lose it in every other way. I love how she breathes when I touch her, and I mean...I just let my fingers wander over her back...and she seemed to lose it already, already trembling. How she laughes when she's finished. Can't. Keep it. Together. Need her now. It's serious.


----------



## TwistedMuses

William I am said:


> Why resist?


Well. We just met more than a week ago. Things escalated so quickly I am afraid that he might end up being bored after getting 'some'.


Plus.note: I think he's about 7,5-8 inches roughly despite his quite skinny body. After 6 inches of my ex, that sounds a bit painful to jump onto.


----------



## Chewiebon

Kazoo said:


> I'm 100% sure that oranges change the flavor and smell of cum.
> 
> I've tasted the results. Pineapples never work though.


An dramatic increase in natural sugars will sweet the taste of cum. But changing the flavor all together, I am not sure exactly how much fruit you would need to eat to achieve that.

If you eat a bunch of oranges.... would it taste like bad orange cream? Hmmm.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewiebon

devoid said:


> Try bananas or tea. But yeah, oranges are the best for that. Also just drinking lots of water.


A decrease in red meat will help making cum less bitter.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrscientist

Since when are we making cocktails out of cum? Get it? cocktails? The pun?

Does it matter how it tastes? Do you get so much of it that it is considered a meal?


----------



## Chewiebon

mrscientist said:


> Since when are we making cocktails out of cum? Get it? cocktails? The pun?
> 
> Does it matter how it tastes? Do you get so much of it that it is considered a meal?


I see what you did there.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## William I am

mrscientist said:


> Since when are we making cocktails out of cum? Get it? cocktails? The pun?
> 
> Does it matter how it tastes? Do you get so much of it that it is considered a meal?


I make cocktails with cum as often as possible  Wait... does that not mean cream pies? Oops.

It matters because the taste lingers, and nobody wants to swallow something that, as one girlfriend said about her ex "tastes like battery acid".


----------



## drmiller100

William I am said:


> Why resist?
> 
> 
> Somebody told me I am "very attractive" last night. Made my night and day. Might meet up with her tomorrow. She has a history of abuse though, that sort of troubles me.


she abuses or has dated several who have abused her?


----------



## William I am

drmiller100 said:


> she abuses or has dated several who have abused her?


I thought that might be misconstrued. No. I wouldn't touch that with a 40-foot razor-tipped pole after the other shit I've been through.
She's a survivor of incest.


----------



## drmiller100

William I am said:


> I thought that might be misconstrued. No. I wouldn't touch that with a 40-foot razor-tipped pole after the other shit I've been through.
> She's a survivor of incest.


A LOT of women are. That would not even slow me down at all. The fact you already know about it means one of two things. Either she is currently processing through it and she needs friends and is vulnerable would cause me to pause a bit, or she has absolutely no filters.

hell, I have no filters, so that wouldn't slow me down.

How do you know this about her? For most it is fairly private.


----------



## William I am

drmiller100 said:


> A LOT of women are. That would not even slow me down at all. The fact you already know about it means one of two things. Either she is currently processing through it and she needs friends and is vulnerable would cause me to pause a bit, or she has absolutely no filters.
> 
> hell, I have no filters, so that wouldn't slow me down.
> 
> How do you know this about her? For most it is fairly private.


 I'm concerned it's case 1. Her brother, now in his mid-20's, still lives at her parents' house with her while she attends college.
She said something about me probably not wanting to hang out at her house because "most people want to kill my brother", then when I asked, she explained why. 
Maybe it's no filters, I'm not sure.


----------



## whoameye

My confession is: I have never had oral sex. I would really like to but wife is against it.  she doesn't like the idea of sperm being in her mouth... Can't say I blame her. 
Confession 2: my wife is the only person I have had sex with.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

whoameye said:


> My confession is: I have never had oral sex. I would really like to but wife is against it.  she doesn't like the idea of sperm being in her mouth... Can't say I blame her.
> Confession 2: my wife is the only person I have had sex with.


You don't have to cum in her mouth


----------



## IdealisticAnimal

whoameye said:


> My confession is: I have never had oral sex. I would really like to but wife is against it.  she doesn't like the idea of sperm being in her mouth...


Oh, that's kind of sad...since most men really adore it. Well, but she could get you as far as possible and then go on with her hands?


----------



## TwistedMuses

GinningPuma4011 said:


> You don't have to cum in her mouth


Dude's wife sounds like his juice is somekind of dirt.
Ugh. He's not going to slap his willy into her face. She really could try it.


----------



## devoid

whoameye said:


> My confession is: I have never had oral sex. I would really like to but wife is against it.  she doesn't like the idea of sperm being in her mouth... Can't say I blame her.
> Confession 2: my wife is the only person I have had sex with.


Look up some videos, watch them together, discuss boundaries and options. Often oral is a nice thing to do with each other before sex as foreplay. As the man, why don't you try looking up tips on giving her oral, go down on her and then see how she feels about reciprocating? Women often enjoy receiving oral just as much as men, so it's important to keep her pleasure in mind as well.


----------



## devoid

I feel really down today because of something my boyfriend said last night. I have Fibromyalgia, and I was in a lot of pain, so it was difficult to have sex. We still did, but it wasn't exactly easy or up to par. Afterward he made a joke about how he would consider fucking my friend "just for a hole to put it in" because he was so horny (note: my friend is polyamorous, I almost hooked up a threesome and he said he wasn't attracted to her). I cried so hard even after he profusely apologized that he cried a bit too. This morning I could barely look at him. Nobody has ever made me feel so ashamed of my body. The worst part is, I know he feels almost as bad as I do.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

TwistedMuses said:


> Dude's wife sounds like his juice is somekind of dirt.
> Ugh. He's not going to slap his willy into her face. She really could try it.


Right? Ahahaha. I'm mad you said that, though. Lol. But yeah, she really could. It's not as traumatizing as Louis CK makes it out to be 3:03-4:00


----------



## Blothmath

ookay, i'm in the mood for this sh#t!

1st: As a young guy, having sex with the second girl ever, i often missed the... "right spot". I bet this was pretty painfull to her. She did not like anal sex at all ...

2nd: I love giving oral sex. Like, obsessed with it! My longest significant other so far loved it alot 
(can't remember a single time she did not come while at it) :happy:


----------



## Calvaire

There are women that hate the taste of cum that much? I've never minded it at all.

On another note every single time I try to get myself Off my cat jumps on me,it's really frustrating.
His soon is not soon enough,I need it now and if he doesn't provide then i'm sorry,but i'm going to have sex with
his friend again....


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Can't decide if I want to buy a whole separate gspot vibrator or if I should get the Hitachi attachment


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Sometimes I look back at some of the things I've done and I ask myself how the hell any of those things even happened. Part of me feels slightly embarrassed, part of me thinks it's incredulous.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Well. Things escalated quickly.
We tried to have sex last night. Unfortunately, after a sexless year I was tight as a baby, and he is quite big.
So, it was a hilarious awkward hour how we rolled around in bed, trytrying to make penetration happen.

Good thing he is a hilarious dude.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Earlier today, an older gentleman (late 40s-mid 50s) in a suit flirted in line with me at a coffee shop and paid for my drink. I wanted to crack up so bad at the time. He wanted to give me his card, but didn't have any more on him and I was in a hurry to leave. Damn, he looked good. Damn, I wish I had gotten his contact info. Damn, the things I want to do with him. I hope I get to run into him again.

hashtagmissedconnections


----------



## whoameye

devoid said:


> I feel really down today because of something my boyfriend said last night. I have Fibromyalgia, and I was in a lot of pain, so it was difficult to have sex. We still did, but it wasn't exactly easy or up to par. Afterward he made a joke about how he would consider fucking my friend "just for a hole to put it in" because he was so horny (note: my friend is polyamorous, I almost hooked up a threesome and he said he wasn't attracted to her). I cried so hard even after he profusely apologized that he cried a bit too. This morning I could barely look at him. Nobody has ever made me feel so ashamed of my body. The worst part is, I know he feels almost as bad as I do.


That is absolutely horrible! Shame on him! There is no reason to be ashamed of your body. There is nothing wrong with you. It almost sounds like he is using you. I don't know the guy so I can't say for sure. I'm really sorry you were told that


----------



## whoameye

GinningPuma4011 said:


> You don't have to cum in her mouth


Yeah that's what I said. I just got a glare for trying to pursue it. Oh well :/


----------



## devoid

whoameye said:


> That is absolutely horrible! Shame on him! There is no reason to be ashamed of your body. There is nothing wrong with you. It almost sounds like he is using you. I don't know the guy so I can't say for sure. I'm really sorry you were told that


That's not how it is though. He was such a sweetheart when I got sick - made me breakfast in bed and held me while I was shaking, offered to take off work to stay and take care of me. We had a long talk the next day and he was still on the verge of tears from guilt. He said that he was feeling frustrated, insecure and afraid and he blurted out something in jest without thinking how it would make me feel. I wasn't even angry, just hurt. He kept insisting that he didn't mean it and has never even though about other girls, and kept telling me how much I mean to him. It was difficult in a way because I knew that he felt so bad about it, and I wanted to just let things blow over but at the same time I still had those feelings. I'm really glad I was able to talk to him about it, though. I think it helped me with some of my insecurities too, hearing him adamantly defend my value as a person.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby

My confession
I first touched a girl's boobs at age 13. She loved it


----------



## drmiller100

She called me Master yesterday.

I told her I will put her on serious punishment if she does it again, and explained why.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> She called me Master yesterday.
> 
> I told her I will put her on serious punishment if she does it again, and explained why.


That is so hot


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> That is so hot


I am Sir. Or Daddy. I build, I protect, I nurture, I push. 

She wants to explore her slutty side, and I will encourage this, and I will make sure she is safe and proud of herself, and she will have fun pleasing me.


----------



## Rafiki

I'm in France and ready to go


hmu


----------



## SharpestNiFe

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> My confession
> I first touched a girl's boobs at age 13. She loved it


Beat ya  I touched my first boob during my infancy.

Haha, but really, I touched my first boob when I was 12 years old. 

Her name was Lauren. It was in the basement of my friend's house, a kid who used to be on my basketball team, but he was the biggest "me-first" player on the team, he and I sort of transformed into a huge rivalry where we couldn't even talk to each other, and he transferred high schools, we never spoke to each other again. My mom saw his mom at the supermarket, she went to go say hi, but his mom ran away from her. Very annoying people.

Anyway, that's an aside.

I was in the basement with her, a girl (who I met for the first time that ended up becoming my best female friend), another girl, my friend, me, and another friend. The kid who's house it is, turned the lights off. I was feeling around, and my hand went RIGHT on her boob. She slapped me.

She was dating another kid on our basketball team who I was best friends with in kindergarten. She and I hung out a couple of times without his knowing (I thought she was hot, but never considered dating her, I'm not a home-wrecker), until one day we watched a movie and she was sitting on my lap. She clearly wanted me to kiss her, even saying how she was bored of her current boyfriend, but my awkward self just excused myself to the bathroom.

But yes, she's the first boob I've touched. Aside from that? At 16 years old, I touched my best friend's twin sister's best friend's bare boob. It wasn't even sexual, she was going on how she thinks it's ridiculous how it's considered offensive to touch. She likened it to every other body part, and even said that if she were to touch my chest that that isn't considered "offensive." Smart girl.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> I am Sir. Or Daddy. I build, I protect, I nurture, I push.
> 
> She wants to explore her slutty side, and I will encourage this, and I will make sure she is safe and proud of herself, and she will have fun pleasing me.


I wish I could find someone like you to play with.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I wish I could find someone like you to play with.


I thought we were all discussing a three-some due to our boredom with girls/guys our ages?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

SharpestNiFe said:


> I thought we were all discussing a three-some due to our boredom with girls/guys our ages?


Oh, right. True. But, I still need something after we all go our separate ways


----------



## SharpestNiFe

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Oh, right. True. But, I still need something after we all go our separate ways


Whenever you're in the middle of awful sex, you'll remember @drmiller100 and myself. Then, it won't be AS bad.

That should do it.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

SharpestNiFe said:


> Whenever you're in the middle of awful sex, you'll remember @drmiller100 and myself. Then, it won't be AS bad.
> 
> That should do it.


Not that I foresee a lot of bad sex for myself in the future, but yes, that would be most helpful. Lol. I just wrote this whole thing out and then deleted it. Let's just say a handful of my choices leads to bad sex and cringing on my part. 

Shit needs to happen


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Not that I foresee a lot of bad sex for myself in the future, but yes, that would be most helpful. Lol. I just wrote this whole thing out and then deleted it. Let's just say a handful of my choices leads to bad sex and cringing on my part.
> 
> Shit needs to happen


I've found that true polyamorous men rarely have bad sex. Always a good circle to keep around.


----------



## Penguin

devoid said:


> I've found that true polyamorous men rarely have bad sex. Always a good circle to keep around.


I can't figure out how to locate such a circle/relationship with anyone who is of my caliber in both intellect and physical attractiveness, both things needed in order for me to have good sex.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Penguin said:


> I can't figure out how to locate such a circle/relationship with anyone who is of my caliber in both intellect and physical attractiveness, both things needed in order for me to have good sex.


Greedy! Trying to have your cake and eat it, too. Haha




J/K


----------



## Penguin

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Greedy! Trying to have your cake and eat it, too. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K


I'm currently celibate. its a weird lifestyle, lots of masturbating but I really want to cut down on that as well.


----------



## devoid

Penguin said:


> I can't figure out how to locate such a circle/relationship with anyone who is of my caliber in both intellect and physical attractiveness, both things needed in order for me to have good sex.


That's kind of like saying, "Where is all the free beer?" in a supermarket. As an attractive intellectual, I can get any damn man I want to whether or not he's into poly. Why would I bother sticking around in a group when I could pick off individual men who are also attractive, intelligent and capable of giving me things I want?


----------



## Penguin

devoid said:


> That's kind of like saying, "Where is all the free beer?" in a supermarket. As an attractive intellectual, I can get any damn man I want to whether or not he's into poly. Why would I bother sticking around in a group when I could pick off individual men who are also attractive, intelligent and capable of giving me things I want?


1. because I've done it so much that its lost the allure 
2. I'm tired of lying to or manipulating people, mostly because that requires effort and I'm lazy, and it requires even MORE effort to make sure the other person doesn't get hurt
3. the only thing I need from someone else of the opposite sex is...sex. I don't need money or a back massage or anything else, all I need is good physical connection, which I'm trying to wean myself off of because if I didn't need that I have a feeling I could be even more successful than I already am not to mention not needing sex would protect me in ways no one person or thing ever could.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Penguin said:


> I'm currently celibate. its a weird lifestyle, lots of masturbating but I really want to cut down on that as well.


No need to cut down on masturbating. There are only health benefits that come with it.

As for @devoid, I can see how polyamorous men may have "better sex," but I don't think it's necessarily the rule. If a man gets bored of sex b/c he has so much of it, his performance may wither from complete boredom.

As for monogamous men, there are PLENTY that are excellent in bed. I don't like tooting my own horn b/c I know most guys think they are sex gods, but aside from when I lost my virginity, I've never "hooked up" with a girl that didn't end up asking for it again. And yes, I'm strictly monogamous.


----------



## Penguin

SharpestNiFe said:


> No need to cut down on masturbating. There are only health benefits that come with it.
> 
> As for @_devoid_, I can see how polyamorous men may have "better sex," but I don't think it's necessarily the rule. If a man gets bored of sex b/c he has so much of it, his performance may wither from complete boredom.
> 
> As for monogamous men, there are PLENTY that are excellent in bed. I don't like tooting my own horn b/c I know most guys think they are sex gods, but aside from when I lost my virginity, I've never "hooked up" with a girl that didn't end up asking for it again. And yes, I'm strictly monogamous.


are you qualified to speak to those benefits? I've never found much solid info on it.


----------



## devoid

SharpestNiFe said:


> No need to cut down on masturbating. There are only health benefits that come with it.
> 
> As for @devoid, I can see how polyamorous men may have "better sex," but I don't think it's necessarily the rule. If a man gets bored of sex b/c he has so much of it, his performance may wither from complete boredom.
> 
> As for monogamous men, there are PLENTY that are excellent in bed. I don't like tooting my own horn b/c I know most guys think they are sex gods, but aside from when I lost my virginity, I've never "hooked up" with a girl that didn't end up asking for it again. And yes, I'm strictly monogamous.


The whole point of polyamory is that you never get bored of sex. Otherwise why would you want to have so much of it?

You are a prime example of the problem with most people. People who constantly try new things and find ways to make sex more interesting never get bored of it. I once got with a polyamorous guy who had had sex with 3 women a total of 9 times in the previous 2 days, and he and I ended up banging all night. Needless to say, we weren't bored. I've only ever been bored of sex when one or both people weren't trying.


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I wish I could find someone like you to play with.


Cum to boise. I'd love to play with you.


----------



## drmiller100

devoid said:


> The whole point of polyamory is that you never get bored of sex. Otherwise why would you want to have so much of it?
> 
> You are a prime example of the problem with most people. People who constantly try new things and find ways to make sex more interesting never get bored of it. I once got with a polyamorous guy who had had sex with 3 women a total of 9 times in the previous 2 days, and he and I ended up banging all night. Needless to say, we weren't bored. I've only ever been bored of sex when one or both people weren't trying.


I don't think you have the same definition of polyamory as the rest of the people who practice it.

Polyamory is about LOVING many different people, and building relationships with them. 

Sport fucking is more along the lines of what you are describing. Bad sex happens whenever either person is not trying. 

Good sex is when both people are LISTENING to the other person's verbal and non verbal cues, and trying to bring the other person satisfaction. At least that is how it is for me, an Fe user.

I would imagine an Fi user has good sex whenever they feel like having good sex.


----------



## GinningPuma4011




----------



## devoid

drmiller100 said:


> I don't think you have the same definition of polyamory as the rest of the people who practice it.
> 
> Polyamory is about LOVING many different people, and building relationships with them.
> 
> Sport fucking is more along the lines of what you are describing. Bad sex happens whenever either person is not trying.
> 
> Good sex is when both people are LISTENING to the other person's verbal and non verbal cues, and trying to bring the other person satisfaction. At least that is how it is for me, an Fe user.
> 
> I would imagine an Fi user has good sex whenever they feel like having good sex.


Give me one example of an American poly group that isn't in it for the sex. I was raised in poly culture and have experience with it. Nobody calls themselves polyamorous because they happen to love multiple people. That is what we call "friendship."

And I've dated an Fi dominant who was terrible in bed, simply because he was incredibly selfish.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

devoid said:


> The whole point of polyamory is that you never get bored of sex. Otherwise why would you want to have so much of it?
> 
> You are a prime example of the problem with most people. People who constantly try new things and find ways to make sex more interesting never get bored of it. I once got with a polyamorous guy who had had sex with 3 women a total of 9 times in the previous 2 days, and he and I ended up banging all night. Needless to say, we weren't bored. I've only ever been bored of sex when one or both people weren't trying.


I question your definition of "good sex" then (and I do understand it's subjective).

I've been with women that "tried" but simply didn't know what they were doing. I appreciate the effort (because I've been with girls that were dead fish too), but why would I continue with the girl that "just tries" without much success? Nothing against the girl, most times they are great girls (i even dated one of them). But as a highly sexual man who, at least at 23, really knows what he's doing, the age that I get to work with I leave the next morning disappointed.

And no, I don't watch porn. There are no delusions there. If I can do a better job getting myself off, then there's no profit getting with that girl again.


----------



## devoid

SharpestNiFe said:


> I question your definition of "good sex" then (and I do understand it's subjective).
> 
> I've been with women that "tried" but simply didn't know what they were doing. I appreciate the effort (because I've been with girls that were dead fish too), but why would I continue with the girl that "just tries" without much success? Nothing against the girl, most times they are great girls (i even dated one of them). But as a highly sexual man who, at least at 23, really knows what he's doing, the age that I get to work with I leave the next morning disappointed.
> 
> And no, I don't watch porn. There are no delusions there. If I can do a better job getting myself off, then there's no profit getting with that girl again.


I didn't say all sex is good as long as you "try really hard". By try I mean communicate, pay attention, experiment, and attempt to constantly find new ways to please your partner. There will be mistakes and disappointments along the way, but good sexual practice should never be boring. And it should eventually lead to good sex.


----------



## Death Persuades

I really want someone to be intimate with right about now :/ It seems like I never will have someone


----------



## Drewbie

What exactly is romantic love? I've asked before but I still don't know.

Confession: I haven't had sex in 3 months and I don't plan on having it again any time soon. I am deeply satisfied with this.


----------



## Json221

whoameye said:


> That is absolutely horrible! Shame on him! There is no reason to be ashamed of your body. There is nothing wrong with you. It almost sounds like he is using you. I don't know the guy so I can't say for sure. I'm really sorry you were told that


What a silly thing to say. Obviously there are problems here that merit being addressed rather than ignored. She should clearly be concerned about her body because she has a disease, and for her to tell herself "there's nothing wrong with me" won't help at all. The boyfriend said something tactless but it's not absurd for him to think something like that.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Penguin said:


> dude I'm pretty sure I fit that description...


Pretty much the ideal for me, too. Going to be hard running into someone who fills all those holes

Seriously, honestly, I probably already have. I'm so quick to dismiss someone, I'd never know


----------



## Penguin

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Pretty much the ideal for me, too. Going to be hard running into someone who fills all those holes
> 
> Seriously, honestly, I probably already have. I'm so quick to dismiss someone, I'd never know



we are all quick to dismiss people. its a defense mechanism.


----------



## devoid

Penguin said:


> dude I'm pretty sure I fit that description...


I think I just died a little.


----------



## Penguin

devoid said:


> I think I just died a little.


You die a little with every passing moment if you think about it.


----------



## phony

NK said:


> I think I might think about sex more than men since I've been addressing my sexual anorexia in therapy. Seriously. It's an embarrassing problem. All I do is focus on my responsibilities, selfishly carry on without regard to most people, have fun talks with my best friend or the forum and day dream about sex. This is ridiculous. I'm not that hot to be this crazy. I'm not even a dude but I think about it AT LEAST once a day! It's incredibly humiliating.


It's cool, dude. I used to think about sex soooo much before I did it. Like whenever I was quiet in a public setting, about 60% of the time I was thinking about sex LOL. And then one day I realised I was thinking about it less. Now I only think about it when provoked. I sort of miss it because I was never bored.


----------



## chimeric

devoid said:


> I like vampires, mad scientists, psychopaths, rebels, musicians, geniuses, math brains, quirky weirdos, dapper gentlemen, men who are in touch with their feminine side, sadists, kinksters, lovers, passionate men, narcissists, attention whores, ADHD people, misanthropes, tea drinkers, fashion lovers, hard workers, dreamers, philosophers, writers, artists, poets, mysterious people, self-contradictions, fighters and visionaries. Never did I think I would find all of this in one person.


Hahaha, are you dating my ex? He's not a psychopath or a misanthrope, but otherwise...yup.


----------



## Veggie

phony said:


> Now I only think about it when provoked. I sort of miss it because I was never bored.


*Pokes you*

Sexxxxxxxxxx. Enjoy your evening ;P

I think about sex constantly. I've determined I can go about 3-4 months before it gets bad. I'm at that point right now, lol. Maybe why I'm suddenly addicted to this forum.


----------



## William I am

Hit on a woman who's 9 years older than me today. I hope I hear back from her. I would tap that 7 ways from sunday. I couldn't help but stare at her mound in the tights she was wearing, but I don't think she noticed. Or maybe she did and liked it. Iunno. Hopefully that or this other girl starts actually meeting up instead of canceling every time, or the super cute girl at the blood bank is down on Friday.

19 months since I've been in a relationship and having steady sex, 8 months since actual sex, about 2 since oral. This is driving me crazy. Some people tell me I'm attractive or good looking, but I just don't know what to think of myself.


----------



## William I am

Veggie said:


> *Pokes you*
> 
> Sexxxxxxxxxx. Enjoy your evening ;P
> 
> I think about sex constantly. I've determined I can go about 3-4 months before it gets bad. I'm at that point right now, lol. Maybe why I'm suddenly addicted to this forum.


Me too. I can go about a month before I start getting frustrated/desperate. It's been 8. 8 months.

... How YOU doin?


----------



## Bricolage

William I am said:


> or the super cute girl at the blood bank is down on Friday.


That probably requires a longer explanation.


----------



## William I am

Bricolage said:


> That probably requires a longer explanation.


One of the people who works the counter at the blood bank had some SUPER cute friend of hers come in to meet her so they could go to the beach. My donation got deferred because I was taking amoxicillin, and after I left, the cute friend went in to change and the blonde who works behind the counter (Kathy) pulled her car up semi close to mine.
I went up to her and told her that her friend was really cute and asked if she was single. She not only said yes, but asked when I'm donating platelets again and said she'd have her stop in while I'm donating 

Then I walked in to wash my hands before I left (I was eating chicken) and made this face like an EHRMAGHERD face to the friendly guy behind the the counter and he said "oh yeah. I know. I work with her every day. She's single, buuuut".

So it turns out the blonde is single too. 


On an unrelated note, I had a dream I had sex with the blonde last night ...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

What the hell is wrong with me?

ESFX is talented, smart, sociable, he reads, he's great in bed and has a lot of other good qualities. A lot of people like him. He's good looking, I guess. A lot of women think he's good looking. At first, I thought he was. Then, I got to know him some more and got a good look at him. I started cringing so hard. I don't know what it is. Maybe he's too touchy-feely? Something else. Or I'm just being a bitch and super judgmental. I know more than I'd like to know and I've seen more than I would've liked to have seen

Actually, while writing that, I think I pinpointed it. He sits on a fucking high horse- in a very subtle, passive-aggressive kind of way. I don't know if that makes sense


----------



## phony

Veggie said:


> *Pokes you*
> 
> Sexxxxxxxxxx. Enjoy your evening ;P
> 
> I think about sex constantly. I've determined I can go about 3-4 months before it gets bad. I'm at that point right now, lol. Maybe why I'm suddenly addicted to this forum.


HAHAHAH. I just woke up. It's 1:14pm... I'm in a LDR so I get the whole feeling-frisky-while-waiting thing. Why don't you just go get yourself sorted out if it's frustrating?


----------



## Veggie

phony said:


> HAHAHAH. I just woke up


 Love, your pal Vaggie XD



phony said:


> Why don't you just go get yourself sorted out if it's frustrating?


You have to leave your house and meet them and stuff to have sex with other people.


----------



## phony

Veggie said:


> Love, your pal Vaggie XD
> 
> 
> 
> You have to leave your house and meet them and stuff to have sex with other people.


HI VAGGIEEEE. No you don't...


----------



## Veggie

phony said:


> HI VAGGIEEEE. No you don't...


O.O

You're right, aren't you?


----------



## eydimork

I have one count of panty theft. I was around 14. 


* *




They were my older step sister's.


----------



## carlaviii

INTJ/INTJ "dating": I think it would be fair to call this a "stormy" relationship. We've already had three major arguments, near-daily friending/unfriending on FB, and done more soul-baring in a week than some people do in years. It's almost impossible to not to, it's so easy. I have very little experience with genuine arguing and drama, so this is quite the crash course I'm getting. 

This past weekend, I met his friends by joining their D&D game -- yup, we're old school, and apparently I established myself quite well as a gamer, not as "his girlfriend" (I have not accepted that title yet). Hopefully that will be sufficient if we're in another fighting phase by next game night, lol. 

And to keep this on topic, the sex is completely inadequate. He's kinky and I'm not. We've logically agreed that this is an open relationship: I'll keep my circle of FWBs and he can trawl around Fetlife all he likes. 

It's insane. The fuck am I doing?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

mfw a dude calls you a prude because you don't want to fuck him. 













This shit is tiring. Running into so many entitled jackasses


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Real Social Dynamics Nation

Is this real life?


----------



## 6007

Enfpleasantly said:


> It probably turned her on and because it was something you wrote, it was like YOU were turning her on, haha! Was it ever brought up again, or do you guys laugh about it?


No we never spoke of it again, she didn't make it awkward either, she was just like 
_WOAH that wasn't what I was expecting at all. _
She wasn't into the dominance themes in the short story I shared; she's kind of private sexually, that's just something she does not talk about, I'd say. She's not opposed to others sharing, but she keeps that side private. I do too, but she's WAY more closed off.
I'd also loaned her the Sleeping Beauty trilogy and she was not into it. She was like
_WTF._
Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## DualGnosis

cosmia said:


> _I need to get laid. _
> 
> I have plenty of options on Tinder I'm sure I could just message saying "Come over with booze and condoms" and they'd be there. But a lot of them seem really shallow/fratty, and I like to have a good conversation before a good fuck, yaknow? Call me old fashioned...





INTJ.thescientist said:


> Tinder was so much fun. I totally agree. As much as I was curious and wanted to have fun, I actually wanted someone I could potentially like to fuck me. Makes it all so much more enjoyable and intense.



I envy these magical super-powers you girls have on Tinder.


----------



## INTJ.thescientist

DualGnosis said:


> I envy these magical super-powers you girls have on Tinder.


LOL, our persuasive techniques are endless! Haha


----------



## drmiller100

Promethea said:


> I've only ever let complete strangers on the internet read it. It would feel so weird having people I know read this stuff. ; P


i've written and posted porn over on the F site. I'll send you my user name over there if you are curious.

We've never met, so I'm still a stranger. (Grins!)


----------



## drmiller100

I went for a walk in the park with the 31 year old from last summer who ripped my soul in half and her 2 year old. 

Damn it.


----------



## INTJ.thescientist

Oh youwhooo! Calling all boys!

Just a few questions here.

1. If a woman who is assertive in bed turns you on, do you like it if she asks you to fuck her randomly?
2. Do you like it if she has a higher sex drive than you most the time and sends you dirty texts?
3. Are you ever worried that if she has a high sex drive she will look for it in other men if you aren't able to give it to her when she wants?

Just an inquiring mind here!


----------



## Wellsy

INTJ.thescientist said:


> Oh youwhooo! Calling all boys!
> 
> Just a few questions here.
> 
> 1. If a woman who is assertive in bed turns you on, do you like it if she asks you to fuck her randomly?
> 2. Do you like it if she has a higher sex drive than you most the time and sends you dirty texts?
> 3. Are you ever worried that if she has a high sex drive she will look for it in other men if you aren't able to give it to her when she wants?
> 
> Just an inquiring mind here!


1. Nothing wrong with a woman initiating
2. Would enjoy it, though I might shut them down if I didn't want to be distracted and need my mind to focus instead of getting riled up with no release.
3. Nope, I wouldn't be. There are people who are often horny but aren't promiscuous or necessarily going to leave a partner because of a slight discrepancy, only if it is a slight one.
I imagine when a partner can't keep up one would sort themselves out in other ways as I imagine most peoples' libidos aren't in a equilibrium exactly.


----------



## William I am

INTJ.thescientist said:


> Oh youwhooo! Calling all boys!
> 
> Just a few questions here.
> 
> 1. If a woman who is assertive in bed turns you on, do you like it if she asks you to fuck her randomly?
> 2. Do you like it if she has a higher sex drive than you most the time and sends you dirty texts?
> 3. Are you ever worried that if she has a high sex drive she will look for it in other men if you aren't able to give it to her when she wants?
> 
> Just an inquiring mind here!


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
I've been in that exact same situation before. She was an INFP and 100% loyal, so #3 was unfounded worry and it went away once I trusted her.



drmiller100 said:


> i've written and posted porn over on the F site. I'll send you my user name over there if you are curious.
> 
> We've never met, so I'm still a stranger. (Grins!)


The what now?



cosmia said:


> _I need to get laid. _
> 
> I have plenty of options on Tinder I'm sure I could just message saying "Come over with booze and condoms" and they'd be there. But a lot of them seem really shallow/fratty, and I like to have a good conversation before a good fuck, yaknow? Call me old fashioned...


So uh ... where do you live?



cursive said:


> unfortunately good writers are hard to find.


Literotica - 100% free sex stories, erotic audio, adult fiction with wifeslut, bdsm, etc! has quite a few good ones.



carlaviii said:


> Leaving a trail of broken (but smiling) men in our wake...


DEATH BY SNU SNU!!


----------



## eydimork

INTJ.thescientist said:


> Oh youwhooo! Calling all boys!
> 
> Just a few questions here.
> 
> 1. If a woman who is assertive in bed turns you on, do you like it if she asks you to fuck her randomly?
> 2. Do you like it if she has a higher sex drive than you most the time and sends you dirty texts?
> 3. Are you ever worried that if she has a high sex drive she will look for it in other men if you aren't able to give it to her when she wants?
> 
> Just an inquiring mind here!


1. Assertive, good. Initiation, good. 
2. Sex drive, good. Dirty texts, good, but it's out of my comfort zone to reply. _Would it be ok if I replied "Don't tease. Get home. Need to fuck."?_ 
3. Trust doesn't exist until you've earned it. It takes time to build trust. Sex is not enough. Words is not enough. But it takes more than having a high sex drive to make me worried.


----------



## INTJ.thescientist

Wellsy said:


> 1. Nothing wrong with a woman initiating
> 2. Would enjoy it, though I might shut them down if I didn't want to be distracted and need my mind to focus instead of getting riled up with no release.
> 3. Nope, I wouldn't be. There are people who are often horny but aren't promiscuous or necessarily going to leave a partner because of a slight discrepancy, only if it is a slight one.
> I imagine when a partner can't keep up one would sort themselves out in other ways as I imagine most peoples' libidos aren't in a equilibrium exactly.


Good to hear! What personality type are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Wellsy

intj.thescientist said:


> good to hear! What personality type are you if you don't mind me asking?


infp


----------



## INTJ.thescientist

eydimork said:


> 1. Assertive, good. Initiation, good.
> 2. Sex drive, good. Dirty texts, good, but it's out of my comfort zone to reply. _Would it be ok if I replied "Don't tease. Get home. Need to fuck."?_
> 3. Trust doesn't exist until you've earned it. It takes time to build trust. Sex is not enough. Words is not enough. But it takes more than having a high sex drive to make me worried.


Best responses. I'd love it if my significant other went along with it, but even if he was uncomfortable saying dirty things to me, I'd still be so happy with knowing he's rushing home to come fuck me. He'd get all the kisses in the world and more just for that.


----------



## INTJ.thescientist

Wellsy said:


> infp


Do you find that you have trouble discussing sexual matters at all?


----------



## Wellsy

INTJ.thescientist said:


> Do you find that you have trouble discussing sexual matters at all?


Not at all, with the exception if I think too much of it is marred with insecurity and a lack of insincerity. This in my head is the sort of thing where guys talk about how big their dick is, that kind of nonsense, alright for a joke but it's not a discussion.


----------



## William I am

A rather fat (like weighs more than me I'd bet) girl at my work was getting drunk and sort of ogling me. It's been a long time. A very long time. But I don't know if it's been long enough to want to fuck her.


----------



## INTJ.thescientist

William I am said:


> A rather fat (like weighs more than me I'd bet) girl at my work was getting drunk and sort of ogling me. It's been a long time. A very long time. But I don't know if it's been long enough to want to fuck her.


LOL, don't do it! Bottle up the urge for someone you either like or someone gorgeous..at least one way or another you won't fully regret it...hahaha


----------



## RetroVortex

INTJ.thescientist said:


> Oh youwhooo! Calling all boys!
> 
> Just a few questions here.
> 
> 1. If a woman who is assertive in bed turns you on, do you like it if she asks you to fuck her randomly?
> 2. Do you like it if she has a higher sex drive than you most the time and sends you dirty texts?
> 3. Are you ever worried that if she has a high sex drive she will look for it in other men if you aren't able to give it to her when she wants?
> 
> Just an inquiring mind here!


----------



## drmiller100

INTJ.thescientist said:


> Oh youwhooo! Calling all boys!
> 
> Just a few questions here.
> 
> 1. If a woman who is assertive in bed turns you on, do you like it if she asks you to fuck her randomly?
> 2. Do you like it if she has a higher sex drive than you most the time and sends you dirty texts?
> 3. Are you ever worried that if she has a high sex drive she will look for it in other men if you aren't able to give it to her when she wants?
> 
> Just an inquiring mind here!


I'm 47. I'm slowing down. I'm good for 3 or more hours of sex every couple of days. 
Many Ladies my age are good for 3 or more hours of sex 12 times per day. 
most guys my age are good for 3 minutes of sex every 12 days.

I love dirty texts. 

If the lady screws someone else, and we were supposed to be exclusive, then she is a liar and it will show up in other ways REALLY quickly. If the lady wants to go screw someone, and that is the agreement, that is fine with me. I'm not the jealous type, but the vast majority of quality ladies are not comfortable with sharing, and I understand that.


----------



## drmiller100

William I am said:


> A rather fat (like weighs more than me I'd bet) girl at my work was getting drunk and sort of ogling me. It's been a long time. A very long time. But I don't know if it's been long enough to want to fuck her.


The work thing is AWKWARD. 

personality, intelligence, and kindness are waaaaaaaaaaaay more important to me than body mass.


----------



## INTJ.thescientist

RetroVortex said:


>


LOL, what an adorable reply <3


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I wasn't offended, I was just wondering what you meant by it. Because I get the power thing can be really thrilling and invigorating, and in that sense you can feel really masculine. The only one whose jimmies got rustled here were yours with your whole rant.
> 
> So, you like to lead. What about the Dommes, are they not real women? It's still important to understand that submission is not a weakness. And subs are not a commodity for some asshat to exploit for a power trip in order to feel better about their self. There is a difference between those and Dom/mes. There is a certain vulnerability that one puts their self in while submitting, and actually while Dominating too. So, that's why both parties need to be careful. It's a complex dynamic and power exchange



Now look who is going off on a rant. 

Puma, HE WAS OFFENDED. As am I. You made broad sweeping statements and swept him up into them, and by inference everyone else who sort of identifies with some of his values.

Sure there are asshole Doms. It is probably fair to say most Doms are self centered assholes. I like them less than you do. But the fact he is willing to talk about it means he is probably not one of them.

Keep pushing and you will teach him to become one. 

Start listening, treat him like a PERSON, and perhaps he will continue to treat subs like PERSONS.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> Now look who is going off on a rant.
> 
> Puma, HE WAS OFFENDED. As am I. You made broad sweeping statements and swept him up into them, and by inference everyone else who sort of identifies with some of his values.
> 
> Sure there are asshole Doms. It is probably fair to say most Doms are self centered assholes. I like them less than you do. But the fact he is willing to talk about it means he is probably not one of them.
> 
> Keep pushing and you will teach him to become one.
> 
> Start listening, treat him like a PERSON, and perhaps he will continue to treat subs like PERSONS.


Sorry? Are people getting their panties in a knot because I asked certain questions for clarification? I wasn't ranting. People can't discuss here?



drmiller100 said:


> I believe there are archaic gender roles, and I believe I like parts of them.
> I like a woman's glow when she wears something pretty, and I recognize it, and smile, and she glows.
> I like to open doors for women.
> It makes me feel good to Protect a woman so she is safe.
> I like power exchange in the bedroom, and I am Dom, so that leads somewhere.


Those statements are fine and conveys the meaning of what he originally said much better. I made the statement about submission not being a sign of weakness just to state that it in fact isn't and to probe a little into what he meant. I wasn't making any generalizations. I don't wholly believe in archaic gender roles, but there are some things that I like, as well. Well, actually, you could just call it being a courteous and supportive human being. 

I'm not going to nitpick and beg for the answers to the questions that were largely ignored. Gender roles is a funny thing, especially when they're switched and you have a Domme and a male sub. Traditional gender roles pretty much marginalize those people in the D/s scene and discounts their experience. I'm not saying anyone here does that. Having your own beliefs is fine. Just recognizing that certain labels and ideologies put people in a box. I guess it ultimately depends on how everyone treats each other


----------



## Penguin

Thanks for the words (most of them) I just get less easily offended than most but the gist of what dr miller is saying is true.

however I happen to believe my own statement and its not her job to worry about offending me, especially not here.


----------



## phony

I just googled "can you damage your cervix during doggy". Better safe than sorry :/


----------



## GinningPuma4011

phony said:


> I just googled "can you damage your cervix during doggy". Better safe than sorry :/


I did the same before lol. And I searched the likelihood of an IUD puncturing your uterus during rough sex when I thought about getting one. >_<


----------



## drmiller100

phony said:


> I just googled "can you damage your cervix during doggy". Better safe than sorry :/


you can do it in any position. 

>>>>And I searched the likelihood of an IUD puncturing your uterus during rough sex when I thought about getting one. 

once upon a time i looked up a pic of what the hell is putting holes in me.......


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> SJust recognizing that certain labels and ideologies put people in a box. I guess it ultimately depends on how everyone treats each other


boxes are a big theme in my life right now. The universe is pushing me to quit putting people in boxes and treat them like persons.

thank you for listening, and communicating.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

A lot of sexual submissive are actually very dominant personalities in everyday life. I've been becoming more and more in touch with pain lately. I think I could become one of those people who likes a lot of pain, and I mean A LOT of pain.


----------



## drmiller100

enfpleasantly said:


> a lot of sexual submissive are actually very dominant personalities in everyday life. I've been becoming more and more in touch with pain lately. I think i could become one of those people who likes a lot of pain, and i mean a lot of pain.


lust!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Winters

Enfpleasantly said:


> A lot of sexual submissive are actually very dominant personalities in everyday life. I've been becoming more and more in touch with pain lately. I think I could become one of those people who likes a lot of pain, and I mean A LOT of pain.


I find it very interesting as well, I am attracted to the very quite innocent types, but I am very rough with sex and been told a lot that I am very aggressive as well. (This scares the scrap out of some woman)
If it is not rough i get bored and nothing worse then falling asleep when some poor woman is trying to get me to have fun ...


Think people should get like badges they need to have. So i know if they like it rough and can put the effort in to get to know them.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Winters said:


> I find it very interesting as well, I am attracted to the very quite innocent types, but I am very rough with sex and been told a lot that I am very aggressive as well. (This scares the scrap out of some woman)
> If it is not rough i get bored and nothing worse then falling asleep when some poor woman is trying to get me to have fun ...
> 
> 
> Think people should get like badges they need to have. So i know if they like it rough and can put the effort in to get to know them.


Well, it might be hard to wear a badge if you aren't all or nothing. Personally, I prefer a balance of aggression and kindness. The heart loves the loves.


----------



## Winters

Yes I agree, I get my moments that I don't want to be rough. This is just that it is like 5% of the time. 
Still sex badges does sound like fun ...


----------



## Penguin

a lot of subs are actually very dominant in every day life although my relationship with them is nothing like that it would be interesting to see.


----------



## cosmia

Beginning to think I'm not going to have good sex again until I find somebody I care about.  Had two disappointing ~encounters this weekend. One was with a FWB I've had for four months, and he's developing feelings for me while I feel nothing, and it's really put a damper on the situation. The other was with a guy I've gone on a few dates with, really like quite a bit, but I just couldn't get into it. The passion wasn't there  Maybe I'll just starve myself of masturbation so that I'll be so horny that it'll _feel_ like passion.

I never really used to be this way, but I guess we change with our circumstances. I'm just disappointed.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I don't know a better way to tell someone I'm going to stop fucking him because he makes me cringe. 

"I'm not into it anymore."

But I feel like he's one of those people who has a hard time letting things go.


----------



## Winters

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I don't know a better way to tell someone I'm going to stop fucking him because he makes me cringe.
> 
> "I'm not into it anymore."
> 
> But I feel like he's one of those people who has a hard time letting things go.



Well that is his problems is it not? you are being true to your self that is all?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

True. I didn't look at it that way. Good eye


----------



## Pinion

I'm horny for xNTPs, and would love to have a stereotypical, typist xNTP/SJ quarrel-rivalry that eventually leads to glorious hatefucking-that-isn't-really-hatefucking.


----------



## Penguin

anyone else just get bored and want to do pretty much anything sexual?


----------



## Veggie

Actors who manage to exude sex while acting amidst campiness (extra points if they're donning ridiculous clothes) are pretty much the hottest pieces of man hunk alive. 

Kind of obsessed with Colin O'Donoghue right now.










I'd rather indulge in these fantastical romances like a 12 year old Belieber than enter into an actual relationship (can you call that abstract role play?)


----------



## Penguin

there are some incredibly attractive female subs out there. anyone here a sub (lifestyle as well as bedroom)? 


if so how would you feel about your master owning more than one?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Penguin said:


> there are some incredibly attractive female subs out there. anyone here a sub (lifestyle as well as bedroom)?
> 
> 
> if so how would you feel about your master owning more than one?


Are you looking for a slave or a sub?

It depends on the other person. Some people are poly, some don't mind, some aren't into it.


----------



## William I am

drmiller100 said:


> you can do it in any position.
> 
> >>>>And I searched the likelihood of an IUD puncturing your uterus during rough sex when I thought about getting one.
> 
> once upon a time i looked up a pic of what the hell is putting holes in me.......


Those little FUCKING "strings" are like fucking NEEDLES, and the worst part of it is that the pain is random and unpredictable. Sometimes it's not even there, others it comes out of nowhere and OH GOD IT HURTS!

That's my experience with the two women I've slept with who had IUDs. 0 worry about pregnancy. A lot of worry about getting stabbed in the dick.


----------



## FePa

William I am said:


> Those little FUCKING "strings" are like fucking NEEDLES, and the worst part of it is that the pain is random and unpredictable. Sometimes it's not even there, others it comes out of nowhere and OH GOD IT HURTS!
> 
> That's my experience with the two women I've slept with who had IUDs. 0 worry about pregnancy. A lot of worry about getting stabbed in the dick.


Really? ?
Maybe they were cut to short.... 

I never got complaints


----------



## drmiller100

Penguin said:


> there are some incredibly attractive female subs out there. anyone here a sub (lifestyle as well as bedroom)?
> 
> 
> if so how would you feel about your master owning more than one?


not all Doms are masters. 

I don't think any of them really like it. 

Wait for it............


----------



## Enfpleasantly

drmiller100 said:


> not all Doms are masters.
> 
> I don't think any of them really like it.
> 
> Wait for it............


Ever heard of a cuckquean?


----------



## drmiller100

Enfpleasantly said:


> Ever heard of a cuckquean?


sure.
Ever heard of a Bull?


----------



## eydimork

Enfpleasantly said:


> Ever heard of a cuckquean?


Is that a guilty pleasure?


----------



## drmiller100

Enfpleasantly said:


> Ever heard of a cuckquean?


THought about this some more.

I think Doms and subs are often Sx primary. If you think about it, Dom/sub sure as hell does not fit much with Sp. And very little with So. 

The VARIETY is a huge drive for D/s, and is prevalent throughout. Even monogamous D/s has a large variety aspect.

With the Sx stacking, non monogamy is more likely. It can easily be part of the kink, although for the vast majority of people kink is monogamous.

kinky people who are non monogamous are the most vocal in their search for new partners. 

As an Fe user, humiliating someone who does not want it is not my cup of tea. However, if the woman WANTS something, I'll certainly consider almost anything provided a fairly direct conversation can take place about it.

sometimes the conversation can be as simple as "I'm curious about xyz. I'd like to try a little of that."


----------



## Enfpleasantly

drmiller100 said:


> sure.
> Ever heard of a Bull?


That is one of those words that makes me cringe for some reason...except when in reference to a male cow. Haha!


----------



## Enfpleasantly

eydimork said:


> Is that a guilty pleasure?


I do mentally like the concept a lot, but I don't think I would like it in reality.



drmiller100 said:


> THought about this some more.
> 
> 
> I think Doms and subs are often Sx primary. If you think about it, Dom/sub sure as hell does not fit much with Sp. And very little with So.
> 
> 
> The VARIETY is a huge drive for D/s, and is prevalent throughout. Even monogamous D/s has a large variety aspect.
> 
> 
> With the Sx stacking, non monogamy is more likely. It can easily be part of the kink, although for the vast majority of people kink is monogamous.
> 
> 
> kinky people who are non monogamous are the most vocal in their search for new partners.
> 
> 
> As an Fe user, humiliating someone who does not want it is not my cup of tea. However, if the woman WANTS something, I'll certainly consider almost anything provided a fairly direct conversation can take place about it.
> 
> 
> sometimes the conversation can be as simple as "I'm curious about xyz. I'd like to try a little of that."


Could be a pattern in general in terms of D/S stuff, but of course not in absolutes, which I assume is what you mean anyway. Although I could see Sp types really enjoying letting go like that. 

I don't think it has much to do with monogamy though.


----------



## drmiller100

Sx has EVERYTHING to do with non-monogamy.


----------



## Bricolage

drmiller100 said:


> Sx has EVERYTHING to do with non-monogamy.


In a sense; moreover Sp/so and So/sp seem more suited to traditional marriage.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

drmiller100 said:


> Sx has EVERYTHING to do with non-monogamy.


I could see that maybe for the kind of sx doms who don't really want monogamy, and maybe for the ones who do, but don't know how to do it. There could be struggles with that. However, I think it's actually sx Doms who are likely very good at keeping monogamy exciting and new, introducing new things to the dynamic so that when things get complacent, exciting change can refresh things. 

My point is, there are three main ways of looking as sx doms in monogamy:
1) Those who aren't interested in it at all.
2) Those who want it, but struggle.
3) Those who want it and know how to make it work for their sx ways, by changing things up within the same relationship.


----------



## drmiller100

Enfpleasantly said:


> I could see that maybe for the kind of sx doms who don't really want monogamy, and maybe for the ones who do, but don't know how to do it. There could be struggles with that. However, I think it's actually sx Doms who are likely very good at keeping monogamy exciting and new, introducing new things to the dynamic so that when things get complacent, exciting change can refresh things.
> 
> My point is, there are three main ways of looking as sx doms in monogamy:
> 1) Those who aren't interested in it at all.
> 2) Those who want it, but struggle.
> 3) Those who want it and know how to make it work for their sx ways, by changing things up within the same relationship.


absolutely. One thousand percent, totally agree. 

I will go one step further and say I'm Sx and there was a number 4 for me for 15 years.

4) Those who want it, and can bury their Sx ways because the importance of the relationship vastly outweighs the drive for variety, even variety within the relationship.

I was married to a lady for 15 years who is Sp/Sp. Completely monogamous, completely vanilla, completely no variety, and hardly any quantity. 

I survived it just fine. 

But now I'm going to be really picky. I'll be perfectly happy with 1, 2, or 3, but I doubt I'll do 4 again for long term. I just tried it over the winter, and the lack of variety in sex is also lack of variety in terms of life.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

drmiller100 said:


> absolutely. One thousand percent, totally agree.
> 
> I will go one step further and say I'm Sx and there was a number 4 for me for 15 years.
> 
> 4) Those who want it, and can bury their Sx ways because the importance of the relationship vastly outweighs the drive for variety, even variety within the relationship.
> 
> I was married to a lady for 15 years who is Sp/Sp. Completely monogamous, completely vanilla, completely no variety, and hardly any quantity.
> 
> I survived it just fine.
> 
> But now I'm going to be really picky. I'll be perfectly happy with 1, 2, or 3, but I doubt I'll do 4 again for long term. I just tried it over the winter, and the lack of variety in sex is also lack of variety in terms of life.


Oooo yeah! 

Sexual confession: I couldn't remain monogamous with a person who didn't like to try new things. Forget all that snore bore!


----------



## Penguin

drmiller100 said:


> THought about this some more.
> 
> I think Doms and subs are often Sx primary. If you think about it, Dom/sub sure as hell does not fit much with Sp. And very little with So.
> 
> The VARIETY is a huge drive for D/s, and is prevalent throughout. Even monogamous D/s has a large variety aspect.
> 
> With the Sx stacking, non monogamy is more likely. It can easily be part of the kink, although for the vast majority of people kink is monogamous.
> 
> kinky people who are non monogamous are the most vocal in their search for new partners.
> 
> As an Fe user, humiliating someone who does not want it is not my cup of tea. However, if the woman WANTS something, I'll certainly consider almost anything provided a fairly direct conversation can take place about it.
> 
> sometimes the conversation can be as simple as "I'm curious about xyz. I'd like to try a little of that."


perhaps what you're saying is over my had but it sounds like you have some pretty bad misconceptions about the subject.


----------



## drmiller100

Penguin said:


> perhaps what you're saying is over my had but it sounds like you have some pretty bad misconceptions about the subject.


which subject?


----------



## William I am

FePa said:


> Really? ?
> Maybe they were cut to short....
> 
> I never got complaints


1st one - had been in place for over a year. Strings maybe were trimmed beforehand, but she had them trimmed again after a couple months together. It didn't get better.
2nd one - got put in place the last few(4?) months we were together, strings not trimmed at all - just as bad as the other one.

The Planned Parenthood people said it's a "size issue". Lol.


----------



## Penguin

drmiller100 said:


> which subject?


D&s relationships


----------



## drmiller100

Penguin said:


> perhaps what you're saying is over my had but it sounds like you have some pretty bad misconceptions about the subject.


Perhaps you could enlighten me. 


I would appreciate it.


----------



## drmiller100

inviting @*tanstaafl28** He might have something to offer as well.*


----------



## Promethea

All I have to confess right now, is that its been too long.

(And I do realize that my wording could inspire a dirty joke..)

(And fuck prudes. Srsly.)


----------



## Penguin

drmiller100 said:


> Perhaps you could enlighten me.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it.


they just vary widely in scope, length, purpose, and treatment.


----------



## FePa

William I am said:


> 1st one - had been in place for over a year. Strings maybe were trimmed beforehand, but she had them trimmed again after a couple months together. It didn't get better.
> 2nd one - got put in place the last few(4?) months we were together, strings not trimmed at all - just as bad as the other one.
> 
> The Planned Parenthood people said it's a "size issue". Lol.


I could imagine that more trimmed they are, higher the risk of sting, because they are actually flexible and kind of coil themselves in the cavity, not pointing out of the cervix

And sorry to disappoint you, Hehehe, but the cervix is positioned upward the entrance, a huge p*** would mostly hit thd back wall of the vagina, not directed on the cercix, unless in certain positions

But ouch, it shouldn't be pleasant to get stringed there! !
Does it hurt enough to stop the act ?


----------



## drmiller100

Penguin said:


> they just vary widely in scope, length, purpose, and treatment.


yes, they do.

but they do also have a general flavor distinct from vanilla.

would you agree?


----------



## drmiller100

FePa said:


> And sorry to disappoint you, Hehehe, but the cervix is positioned upward the entrance, a huge p*** would mostly hit thd back wall of the vagina, not directed on the cercix, unless in certain positions
> 
> But ouch, it shouldn't be pleasant to get stringed there! !
> Does it hurt enough to stop the act ?


different ladies are shaped differently.
and yes it puts a STOP to everything.


----------



## FePa

drmiller100 said:


> different ladies are shaped differently.
> and yes it puts a STOP to everything.


(((
Ok, then definitely nothing like this happened to me (or I'm dating a masochist, a hahaha)


----------



## Penguin

drmiller100 said:


> yes, they do.
> 
> but they do also have a general flavor distinct from vanilla.
> 
> would you agree?


sure. but the misconception that doms are assholes on a power trip and subs are women with mental issues who like to be abused is way way way off, even though some people in the community (perhaps a statistically significant portion) are that way.


----------



## DropDeadDollFace

Here's my confession: I have an asphyxiation fetish & my SO just recently figured this out. We were getting hot & heavy in a really steamy shower (so it was hard to breathe as it was) & my SO decided to choke me a bit. The heavy steam with the choking made me blackout for a second & I fell to my knees. I tried to cover up the fact that I nearly blacked out by going down on my SO. They still don't know & this happened about a month ago. I'm sorry baby! :laughing:


----------



## William I am

FePa said:


> I could imagine that more trimmed they are, higher the risk of sting, because they are actually flexible and kind of coil themselves in the cavity, not pointing out of the cervix
> 
> And sorry to disappoint you, Hehehe, but the cervix is positioned upward the entrance, a huge p*** would mostly hit thd back wall of the vagina, not directed on the cercix, unless in certain positions
> 
> But ouch, it shouldn't be pleasant to get stringed there! !
> Does it hurt enough to stop the act ?



Yeah, they're supposed to be left alone and then they're supposed to curl up around the cervix and be out of the way within a year. 

I don't know why, but I seem to hit it pretty often. Sometimes it was every 3 or 4 strokes to varying degrees. It hurt enough to stop several times, to change positions, to put on a condom (which is a big deal because I lose like 40% of the feeling of sex while wearing one), and to have her go back to see if anything could be done.

How close is the cervix to the g-spot? A lot of times, I think, it was woman on top positions that did it. And I'm not a length guy, I'm a girth guy - same circumference as length.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

My goddamn priorities. I might decide to still see the guy who makes me cringe just because he's a steady supply of sour diesel. We smoke every time I go see him. Do I really want to give that up, especially with 4/20 right around the corner. Dilemmas


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I ran into 3 suits today that I've fucked. 2, at my retail job- which was bound to happen. The other, at my school. Since I saw him at my school, I'm going to assume he took an admin position or one as an adjunct professor. I have half a mind to kill myself and half a mind to find his class and take it so I can get an easy A. If only I remembered his name. Actually, thank god I don't


----------



## drmiller100

Penguin said:


> sure. but the misconception that doms are assholes on a power trip and subs are women with mental issues who like to be abused is way way way off, even though some people in the community (perhaps a statistically significant portion) are that way.


You do realize I'm a Dom, right?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> You do realize I'm a Dom, right?


I was kinda waiting for that. Lol


----------



## drmiller100

DropDeadDollFace said:


> Here's my confession: I have an asphyxiation fetish & my SO just recently figured this out. We were getting hot & heavy in a really steamy shower (so it was hard to breathe as it was) & my SO decided to choke me a bit. The heavy steam with the choking made me blackout for a second & I fell to my knees. I tried to cover up the fact that I nearly blacked out by going down on my SO. They still don't know & this happened about a month ago. I'm sorry baby! :laughing:


TELL HIM. He probably won't mind, and if he is a decent guy he does not want you to get hurt. You can be seriously hurt falling down whlie on the verge of passing out.

You can play the game in bed, safely, somewhat planned, so he can control the situation and make sure you are safe.

That is what I'd want if I were him.


----------



## Penguin

drmiller100 said:


> You do realize I'm a Dom, right?


Nope had no idea.


----------



## drmiller100

Penguin said:


> Nope had no idea.


I'd be curious to hear more of your advice.

Are you a sub or Dom?


----------



## FePa

William I am said:


> Yeah, they're supposed to be left alone and then they're supposed to curl up around the cervix and be out of the way within a year.
> 
> I don't know why, but I seem to hit it pretty often. Sometimes it was every 3 or 4 strokes to varying degrees. It hurt enough to stop several times, to change positions, to put on a condom (which is a big deal because I lose like 40% of the feeling of sex while wearing one), and to have her go back to see if anything could be done.
> 
> How close is the cervix to the g-spot? A lot of times, I think, it was woman on top positions that did it. And I'm not a length guy, I'm a girth guy - same circumference as length.


There is not a standard "distance", like in cm/inches etc because each person is different.
But the g spot is somewhere behind the pubic bone, linked to the nerves that goes to the clitoris and passes by the urethra (that's why actually a "way" to discover is to stimulate outside sexual arouse moment and see if triggers a feeling like "I have to pee..."
It's roughly somewhere 5-6 cm from the entrance, upwards the vaginal cavity.
(er... this looks like Biology class ... well, I am indeed a Biologist - even if my area is genetics but anyhow...)
While the cervix is in the back side, slightly upwards as well.
During arousal, the cervix "goes up" and the back wall elongates to accommodate the penis. 
All of this is also particular to each woman, if she gave birth and how many times, muscular constitution and condition.... level of stimulation... there is no fix rules.

The IUD's strings are flexible but if cut too short will stick out, indeed like needles... 
if so, then it would be better or to replace to a new one and leave it long... or cut completely all the way to the cervix, which would make a little worse to take it out but not impossible...


Was it enough to break the condom ?


----------



## drmiller100

FePa said:


> Was it enough to break the condom ?



I'm going to try to describe it. Take a plastic bread sack, and cut it open, and place it over your nipple.

Now stab yourself really hard in the nipple with a ballpoint pen.

Did it break through the plastic sack?????


----------



## drmiller100

Bricolage said:


> Did you do anything other than troll this thread?


Projection


----------



## Bricolage

drmiller100 said:


> Projection


I haven't really posted in this thread much to project.


----------



## drmiller100

Bricolage said:


> I haven't really posted in this thread much to project.


Humor.


----------



## Bricolage

drmiller100 said:


> Humor.


Unfunny.


----------



## drmiller100

Bricolage said:


> Unfunny.


Agreed.


----------



## L

@carlaviii @GinningPuma4011

Giving a whole new meaning to the phrase "holding on for dear life"




:laughing:


----------



## Chest

one day I master baited 6 times in a row, about 20 minutes after that I watched The Exorcist for the first time, it was one of the most terrible experiences I've ever had, I couldn't sleep for a week, I was 12 or 13 I guess


----------



## L

Tonight was the first time I've used porn in over a week and a half...

Didn't feel as good as I was hoping...


----------



## DropDeadDollFace

drmiller100 said:


> TELL HIM. He probably won't mind, and if he is a decent guy he does not want you to get hurt. You can be seriously hurt falling down whlie on the verge of passing out.
> 
> You can play the game in bed, safely, somewhat planned, so he can control the situation and make sure you are safe.
> 
> That is what I'd want if I were him.


I just recently told him about this & he felt _terrible_! We've actually come up with a system where if I feel like I'm going to pass out, pat the arm he's choking me with & he'll stop. It worked out pretty well. roud:


----------



## INTJ.thescientist

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I don't troll. If you don't believe it, that's fine. My job isn't to convince you that it happened. I don't care if you believe it or not. This is a confessions thread, though and I can put out there whatever I want to admit. At least two people know what happened last night.
> 
> For the most part, my sex life is a big hot mess. Some of it's hilarious, some humiliating, some frustrating, some really good, some pretty bad and some parts can be traumatizing for some people.
> 
> If your sex life is so boring and so careful to the point where you wouldn't make any mistakes like getting a condom briefly stuck inside you and trying to reuse one, then kudos to you.
> 
> 
> Edit: I am a fucking dirtball. I ended up sleeping over the guys place. I hustled back to mine this AM with just enough time to go over lecture notes and finish up a quiz for a test and go out with the family in time for Easter mass. Since I didn't have time to freshen up, I went to mass in the same outfit I wore to the bar. I only packed my work uniform and changed shoes.


LOL by the far the most hilarious thing read on here. Just phenomenal..hahaha


----------



## Hollow Man

Last weekend, I went to a friend's house to hang with him, and I got uncomfortable eventually because his mom sat by me kind of close (though, there was a dog in the way). She was attractive to me, and it made me uncomfortable to sit close to her during the midst of the NBA play-off before I took off. I am not sure how to feel about this...she can't help it how she looks and I am uncomfortable. It was the two of us on the couch with two dogs and her HUSBAND easily at least ten feet away at a lone chair...though technically my friend was nearer than her, but he was on a separate piece of furniture....anyways...it was weird. Confession....


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I can't believe I used to find certain people attractive. It's like I've had beer goggles on my whole entire life.


----------



## wyldstyle

My libido was I insane yesterday! I couldn't calm things down. I had sex three times (1 AM, 7 AM, 1 PM) and used the magic wand twice 2 PM, 3 PM and still I couldn't calm down. Yeah, there were tons of orgasms in there too, it. Only helped for a while. I had to go out. Contacted my FWB and he couldn't do anything, so had to come back home, gave the man a full body massage and then sex, then wand again. This wouldn't be impressive except we're nearly middle aged. 

I really want MORE sex. Ugh.

Eta I probably had like 25-30 orgasms. Especially the third sex session and the last session with the wand, I was frickin on fire!!!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I need to stop hooking up with/talking to guys who go to my school/are constantly around my school and/or work in the same office building/frequent my place of work. Need to start conducting fucking background checks or something.


----------



## Winters

wyldstyle said:


> My libido was I insane yesterday! I couldn't calm things down. I had sex three times (1 AM, 7 AM, 1 PM) and used the magic wand twice 2 PM, 3 PM and still I couldn't calm down. Yeah, there were tons of orgasms in there too, it. Only helped for a while. I had to go out. Contacted my FWB and he couldn't do anything, so had to come back home, gave the man a full body massage and then sex, then wand again. This wouldn't be impressive except we're nearly middle aged.
> 
> I really want MORE sex. Ugh.
> 
> Eta I probably had like 25-30 orgasms. Especially the third sex session and the last session with the wand, I was frickin on fire!!!


That would be impressive to a lot of people even in there early 20's. 

But yeah I get it I am middle aged I guess, and I need sex 3 times a day on a minimum. So far all women i met say they are up for it a lot but after maybe 2 weeks they are sore of what ever and need a break...


----------



## L

wyldstyle said:


> My libido was I insane yesterday! I couldn't calm things down. I had sex three times (1 AM, 7 AM, 1 PM) and used the magic wand twice 2 PM, 3 PM and still I couldn't calm down. Yeah, there were tons of orgasms in there too, it. Only helped for a while. I had to go out. Contacted my FWB and he couldn't do anything, so had to come back home, gave the man a full body massage and then sex, then wand again. This wouldn't be impressive except we're nearly middle aged.
> 
> I really want MORE sex. Ugh.
> 
> Eta I probably had like 25-30 orgasms. Especially the third sex session and the last session with the wand, I was frickin on fire!!!


I... 

I think I might love you...


----------



## drmiller100

L said:


> I...
> 
> I think I might love you...


women in their 40's who still like sex like sex a LOT.

I cannot keep up, but the competition is BOB so life is good.


----------



## eydimork

L said:


> I...
> 
> I think I might love you...


You can say that now...


----------



## L

eydimork said:


> You can say that now...


And indeed I will. 

:laughing:


----------



## wyldstyle

[QUspenrler100;5683586]women in their 40's who still like sex like sex a LOT.

I cannot keep up, but the competition is BOB so life is good.[/QUOTE]

BOB?

20 years ago we used to have sexcations, we'd spend all weekend having sex in a suite and just leave to have dinner and the occasional walk in a nature. I was multiorgasmic back then, and honestly have gotten even better with age! 

Nowadays he can't keep up with me unless we space sex out, and even then I used a lot more toys now. It is a stamina thing. He now has a refractory period.


----------



## Chest

Noctis said:


> I wouldn't want to have that sort of stigma attached if I were to be asked by a future lover, as well as the possibility of getting an STD by one, plus the costs of escorts are really high, so I am not sure I would want that. Plus they will treat it as a business relationship rather than something more and I find that to be rather cold. I don't want to be fucked and treated as a business commodity.


exactally that's why I can't recommend


----------



## shameless

Etherea said:


> So first off I'd like to say that I know this is probably not going to be easy for some. But remind yourselves, despite your reputation here (if you even care), if you can't confess to things here where you'll probably never have to look anyone in the eye (unless you want), then how will you ever get this type of thing off your chest?
> 
> I'm gonna get the ball rolling with a few things that I've either told nobody or only have told an SO.
> 
> Here it goes:
> 
> -when I was younger, I really wanted to become a stripper or a pornstar. I thought if I could find the right atmosphere somewhere, I would greatly enjoy it and find it empowering. Normally I'm quite shy and mild mannered, so I'd be showing a side of me very few people have seen. I gave up on it because those women are objectified harshly and I'm too much of a sissy to take it.
> -I've always been interested in performing oral sex on yourself. A lot of people think its weird, but I always thought it was kinda hot. Either watching or doing it myself (but I'm definitely not flexible enough).
> -I have an attraction to really feminine looking trans women.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so now it's your turn. Please don't leave me hanging here airing my dirty laundry alone. Contribute! You know you want to...


Yeah I was like that too when I was younger. About the only area I am extroverted is in regards to a performance nature. I actually have a pole. I never did become a stripper around the time I would have done it I was a single mom in college working full time. So I opted to get by based on what I wanted to project to my daughter.

Anyways yeah I always get an empowering high putting a seductive show even now. I act extremely socially vulgar or eccentric in that way, I am so quiet in general and reserved, people are like who the heck are you when they see that side when I blow off steam.

Anyways its almost sadistic.


----------



## L

Friday sucked but now I'm rested, refreshed and Saturday has started off right. 

I just... I love snapchat so much


----------



## GinningPuma4011

New dude is great. We get along pretty well. He's so vanilla, though. He's willing to do some things that I like, but I don't see us doing much. He's so plain! Broke my heart


----------



## Morfy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> New dude is great. We get along pretty well. He's so vanilla, though. He's willing to do some things that I like, but I don't see us doing much. He's so plain! Broke my heart


Sexual compatibility is always tough :')


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Morfinyon said:


> Sexual compatibility is always tough :')


Mhmm. But, I'd rather take him over the guy who makes me cringe


----------



## carlaviii

I've picked up a clubbing habit since New Year's, and in the process discovered a local crew of young DJ's... I try to support them whenever I can. Last night they had a huge show with something like eight dj's playing and open decks early on (same as an open mike night). So I went out early because I wanted to hear the guys who were turning up for open decks. 6pm early.

The guy who runs this crew is a DJ who's bit older than all the 20-somethings and he has been greeting me by name, chatting when he isn't troubleshooting or networking... hugs and smiles and FB friends (my FB friends list is full of DJs) but hey, his job is very social so I figured he is just one of these super-friendly guys and this is how he treats everyone. 

I was saying goodbye at about 1 am, post-drunk and totally worn out from dancing, and he says text me that you got home okay. Cue a second or two of just looking at each other with a little smile. He gave me his card when we first met (but most DJs do that) and... yeah, I kept it, so I said I would. 

When I got home I did text him that I was okay and I would've just given him my number... which got me a smiley. 

This is totally different from meeting guys on OKC for semi-casual fun. I was never very good at this sort of gradual approach! It gets under my confident persona and makes me shy.


----------



## Kaspa

Why I am so attracted to women who are some amount androgynic. The irony is, they are usually lesbians!


----------



## L

Kaspa said:


> Why I am so attracted to women who are some amount androgynic. The irony is, they are usually lesbians!


Been there... 

...the additional kick to the balls is when you find out they get more girls than you do.





I'm only partially kidding... :bored:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I don't understand why this guy makes me cringe so bad. Women love him. Pretty sure he's an ENFP. He's a great lover, but the thought of just him in his self makes my toes curl, in a bad way. 

He's smart, good looking (according to other women), passionate, a fuckin hardcore yogi- whatever the hell that means- he's a DJ and plays the sax in some fusion band. He's literally swatting thirsty groupies and biddies away left and right. 

Is it just his Fi aux that makes him so sensual? He's really fucking sensual. Maybe a little too much for my taste. To me, he's so sensual that it's corny, not sexy.

LOL, speak of the devil. He just called me, but I let it go to voicemail. Noo, I kinda don't want to get together again


----------



## Winters

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I don't understand why this guy makes me cringe so bad. Women love him. Pretty sure he's an ENFP. He's a great lover, but the thought of just him in his self makes my toes curl, in a bad way.
> 
> He's smart, good looking (according to other women), passionate, a fuckin hardcore yogi- whatever the hell that means- he's a DJ and plays the sax in some fusion band. He's literally swatting thirsty groupies and biddies away left and right.
> 
> Is it just his Fi aux that makes him so sensual? He's really fucking sensual. Maybe a little too much for my taste. To me, he's so sensual that it's corny, not sexy.
> 
> LOL, speak of the devil. He just called me, but I let it go to voicemail. Noo, I kinda don't want to get together again


It happens to us all I think, we meet that person man/woman and everybody think they are great, but every time you think of them naked you want to lose you lunch.


----------



## Winters

I like skinny or sporty build women, but they never seem to like the rough stuff. Well i met one but meh another story that one.
I do not see my self with curvy or average build woman but it does appear they are more ok with being a bit rough. 

So sex with what i find attractive that is most possibly boring or sex that is fun but i keep my eyes closed .... hmmm


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Winters said:


> It happens to us all I think, we meet that person man/woman and everybody think they are great, but every time you think of them naked you want to lose you lunch.


But he looks good naked! I just can't deal with him


----------



## Winters

GinningPuma4011 said:


> But he looks good naked! I just can't deal with him


Plus side of being a guy .... if she looked good naked i am there ... might not always be fun but well seeing a good looking naked women and all sense leaves my brain.


----------



## L

GinningPuma4011 said:


> But he looks good naked! I just can't deal with him


Then tell him to shut the fuck up and do it right and silent :wink:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

L said:


> Then tell him to shut the fuck up and do it right and silent :wink:


I like you. Lol


----------



## Chewiebon

I like smart "slutty" females.

The type of woman who reads books naked or gets bored at work so she sneaks off to the bathroom ti send you a dirty picture. 

For some reason that is a big turn on.



Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I can have multiple fuck buddies at the same time without a problem, but I don't think I could ever date more than one person at a time, even if I really liked the other guy. Dating just one person is fucking exhausting.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Not that they are pieces of meat or some commodity, but I can now cross quadriplegic off my list. If I kept one. That was fun. Interesting.


----------



## Winters

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Not that they are pieces of meat or some commodity, but I can now cross quadriplegic off my list. If I kept one. That was fun. Interesting.


You sound like fun.


----------



## wyldstyle

Chewiebon said:


> I like smart "slutty" females.
> 
> The type of woman who reads books naked or gets bored at work so she sneaks off to the bathroom ti send you a dirty picture.
> 
> For some reason that is a big turn on.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


Brilliant polyamorous ENFP here and I do that kind of thing. There is a hot married INTP...I know he has the hots for me, but he is married. We connect on all levels and he is such a romantic! But, I am not going there as he is traditionally married. But I see the ENFP INTP working!!

Texted DH that I was throbbing so much if he was here I would ride him hard until I squirted.

Surprise, surprise, he came home an hour later with Starbucks and a boner.


----------



## wyldstyle

I posted an anonymous picture of my pussy online...


----------



## Morfy

After not having had sex for 4 years i slept with 2 different people last week


----------



## Winters

Morfinyon said:


> After not having had sex for 4 years i slept with 2 different people last week


4 years ouch well I made 2 years but that does not count I was married at the time haha


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I can have multiple fuck buddies at the same time without a problem, but I don't think I could ever date more than one person at a time, even if I really liked the other guy. Dating just one person is fucking exhausting.


This. I dream of finding a non jealous brilliant bisexual woman who is incredibly non possessive. I want to be in love with one woman, but i do like variety.

I don't care if she has variety or not, but I'd prefer she was only in love with me.

There is fucking, there is love, and there is IN LOVE. The last I am serially monogamous. The rest I am honest.


----------



## SweetPickles

drmiller100 said:


> This. I dream of finding a non jealous brilliant bisexual woman who is incredibly non possessive. I want to be in love with one woman, but i do like variety.
> 
> I don't care if she has variety or not, but I'd prefer she was only in love with me.
> 
> There is fucking, there is love, and there is IN LOVE. The last I am serially monogamous. The rest I am honest.


What man doesn't want a bisexual woman who isn't possessive? Are you sure you'd be okay having sex with a bunch of other guys, what about your friends?


----------



## wyldstyle

:tongue:


drmiller100 said:


> This. I dream of finding a non jealous brilliant bisexual woman who is incredibly non possessive. I want to be in love with one woman, but i do like variety.
> 
> I don't care if she has variety or not, but I'd prefer she was only in love with me.
> 
> There is fucking, there is love, and there is IN LOVE. The last I am serially monogamous. The rest I am honest.


Yeah, you'd like me...except I am poly with a primary and a family.:tongue:

I think it is refreshing to hear of a man who wants to be in love. Probably because I am trying to start a relationship with an ESTP and I don't see it as a possibility. IL think, someday I would love to fall in love again. I am an ENFP and just blatantly romantic. I love love. I also love sex, a lot. (Since Sunday night have had sex 7 times). Yeah, I am kinky too, a tad bit...but yeah, I am all about passion, lust, love. Whoever is my love and my lover is guaranteed my love, devotion and the ultimate pleasure! I am enthusiastic as it gets...


----------



## drmiller100

MelanieM said:


> W Are you sure you'd be okay having sex with a bunch of other guys,


It turns out I am.


----------



## drmiller100

MelanieM said:


> What man doesn't want a bisexual woman who isn't possessive?


Most men do not want that. Most women do not want to share either but there are some who are very private.


----------



## drmiller100

wyldstyle said:


> :tongue:
> Yeah, I am kinky too, a tad bit...but yeah, I...


what is kinky to you? I'd like to learn more about kinky. Can you teach me?


----------



## L

My Snapchat buddy who sent me some very tasteful, yet exciting chats has deleted me now... 

"I'll never do anything sexual with you!"
*here's some sexy snaps*
*deletes you*

Really? Like... really? 

She knows I want to have sex with her, I made that clear the first time we met. Then she continues to give me mixed signals such as the one above... 

I don't really care for this game yet if you don't play you automatically lose... 

Dammit! I just want the next few months to skip by so I can have all of these nice little lessons and be better at this already! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## GinningPuma4011

This poor kid. It's almost a year later and he's still thinking about it. Meanwhile, that was one of the worst lays I've ever had and I'd never even turn to him as a last resort. I wasn't that into him to want to help him get better. 

This kid is packing, too. He could do some major damage. What a waste.


----------



## wyldstyle

I am just diving into kink play...a little BDSM. I really am sub, while my long term partner is also is sub. Which doesn't exactly work. I am a strong confident woman, I thought I would someone who could be my dominant, but he is acting like a typical ESTP asshole right now. 

But seriously, the dude is blowing me off too much, I am thinking of just setting up on OK cupid and seeing what happens. I want to find a good, fun activity partner, who would love to go to clubs, events, etc. I actually hate it that I am so fucking turned on by this guy I just want to be his slave and worship his cock! Really bad...I just want him to treat me like his princess when he sees me in day to day life, then when we get together to play fuck me like I am his dirty little slut. I think he is taking me for granted.. 

It is moving at a snails pace. And, I am attractive, my girlfriend who is a swinger says I should have guys lined up...

So short answer I am just starting to explore kink. LOL


----------



## wyldstyle

drmiller100 said:


> Most men do not want that. Most women do not want to share either but there are some who are very private.


I think you have to be very self confident and secure in your relationship. The insecure people can't hack it, and they will fall apart.


----------



## drmiller100

wyldstyle said:


> I am just diving into kink play...a little BDSM. I really am sub, while my long term partner is also is sub. Which doesn't exactly work. I am a strong confident woman, I thought I would someone who could be my dominant, but he is acting like a typical ESTP asshole right now.


how far are you from Boise Idaho?

I've been watching youtube videos on how to be a Dom, and I think I have it figured out. Would you give me pointers?

(Evil grin!!!!!!!)


----------



## wyldstyle

Too far from Boise..though you are fabulous to talk to!:tongue: 

Fetlife has lots of good reading...I am just getting started, I am the one who needs the mentor!


----------



## Winters

wyldstyle said:


> Too far from Boise..though you are fabulous to talk to!:tongue:
> 
> Fetlife has lots of good reading...I am just getting started, I am the one who needs the mentor!


Heh thanks for the site i never actually looked around for forums.... side not probably was not the best idea to look at the site at work ...


----------



## carlaviii

GinningPuma4011 said:


> This poor kid. It's almost a year later and he's still thinking about it. Meanwhile, that was one of the worst lays I've ever had and I'd never even turn to him as a last resort. I wasn't that into him to want to help him get better.
> 
> This kid is packing, too. He could do some major damage. What a waste.


Oy, I hear you on that one. Sweet, shy Latino boy with a perfect package... but he was an utter starfish. Wouldn't even try.


----------



## carlaviii

wyldstyle said:


> Too far from Boise..though you are fabulous to talk to!:tongue:
> 
> Fetlife has lots of good reading...I am just getting started, I am the one who needs the mentor!


Careful, he'll have you idly checking out air/bus fare to Boise in no time...


----------



## wyldstyle

carlaviii said:


> Careful, he'll have you idly checking out air/bus fare to Boise in no time...


I think, if he knew where I lived he would fly here...in the winter sometime...


----------



## drmiller100

wyldstyle said:


> I think, if he knew where I lived he would fly here...in the winter sometime...


heheheheeehhehe I have three reasons to visit Florida. 3 in the carolinas. 3 in the DC/Boston area. One in Indiana. Two in atlanta. 

my god that would be a road trip worth remembering..........


----------



## carlaviii

drmiller100 said:


> heheheheeehhehe I have three reasons to visit Florida. 3 in the carolinas. 3 in the DC/Boston area. One in Indiana. Two in atlanta.
> 
> my god that would be a road trip worth remembering..........


That's most of the eastern seaboard right there! Hurricane Miller's coming, look out... :laughing:


----------



## Hypaspist

There's a friend of mine who I kinda would invite to bed in a hurry if she wasn't taken, my race, and didn't have the relationship she does with me. I wouldn't mind a gf with her personality, I'd love every singe day spent with her. She had my engines firing on all available cylinders for a couple of days.


----------



## L

EDIT: I've also learned that I have a very, very poor habit of venting in this thread. I do apologize for that and I really need to find another thread to do that in... my bad.


----------



## wyldstyle

I broke my second condom in two months. Last night...things were feeling so good, I was so darn tight, really clamping down, even though I added extra lube it still apparently didn't help. Or maybe it was during one of my orgasms, I do squirt sometimes and it can make things tacky.

Even worse, we didn't figure this out until early this afternoon. It was during a position change for sex and I had my fingers in and I felt something. Pulled it out and it was the top of a condom including a reservoir tip. UGH. Since we'd had sex three times since then I had to figure out which one it was from. We were slightly typsy last night so he claims that is why he didn't notice!

It is my first time taking plan B.


----------



## drmiller100

L said:


> EDIT: I've also learned that I have a very, very poor habit of venting in this thread. I do apologize for that and I really need to find another thread to do that in... my bad.


bullshit. vent away. The rest of us do. it is a loooooooooong thread no one will eeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvvvvEeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr find anything in. 

I like reading your posts.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> bullshit. vent away. The rest of us do. it is a loooooooooong thread no one will eeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvvvvEeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr find anything in.
> 
> I like reading your posts.


Was about to vent here yesterday because I couldn't hold it in and wait to talk to my best friend, but just decided against it. And I got lazy


----------



## devoid

I need to get in shape. My boyfriend was sick the other day and I was cuddling him, and he got a boner. So he said, "Do you want to hop on?" I was like, "Hell yeah." I huffed and puffed for about 15 minutes and he got frustrated and flipped me over. ._.


----------



## wyldstyle

Yesterday we were on hold on the phone with a customer service rep and we couldn't wait any longer and the hubby leaned me over the edge if the table, pulled my panties down and we went at it. They kept me on hold forever...


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

No one has ever made me feel lust the way she does. We never went all the way, but her playful, sensual personality was so damn hot. She used to touch me all over and I just wanted to jump her on the spot, every single damn time. She went out of my life for years, but now I hear she is back around, and I don't want to see her, I can't see her, she's taken and I would still go out of my mind for her the second she touched me, even just a brush on the arm. I don't know what it is about her, but I will never want another woman the way I want her. Even just hearing about her has caused me to fantasize about her non-stop. I will lust after her until the moment I stop breathing.


----------



## Chewiebon

I came home, from my businese trip, last night. And I found my ex, who cheated and disrepected me, in my bed because she hasn't found a place yet. 

I teased her, played with her, had sex with her all night. I still do not want her back or as fuck buddies. I had a had bad day and needed a release.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umiami

My confession is that I don't care if da girl enjoys herself or not

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkittlesButterface

I wish I had something to confess, but I've led a pretty boring sex life.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I heard of something called face-sitting. When a lady sits on a man's face. That seems more sexually appetizing then it does disgusting.


----------



## L

Is it weird that I'm trying to practice orgasming without ejaculating? 

I've noticed that around that two day mark it's damn near impossible to do but I can do it if it's within that two day mark. I almost had it last time I tried but my body teased me... 
Bod: you can do it!...
what felt like twenty seconds later
Bod: lol I'm just kidding bro, I'm in control here. 

I'm not sure if it's because I'm not as sensitive when I do manage to do it or if it just legitimately feels better to cum immediately after an orgasm but when I do manage it, it doesn't feel as good. But what does feel good is failing to do it, because I can at least delay it for a little while and that feels amazing.


----------



## denasmee

Confession: No man has ever made me orgasm before.. via eating out, fingers, or penetration. After 6 years of sex with no orgasms I finally was able to orgasm while touching my clit with a guy inside me. But I have never been able too get off without doing most of the work myself.


----------



## nuut

Once my ex asked me to bite his dick during oral sex (i didn't do it hard enough the first time so i did it again) and he ended up crying.


----------



## Purrfessor

Chewiebon said:


> I like smart "slutty" females.
> 
> The type of woman who reads books naked or gets bored at work so she sneaks off to the bathroom ti send you a dirty picture.
> 
> For some reason that is a big turn on.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


NYC Book Club Goes Topless 'To Make Reading Sexy,' Succeeds (NSFW PHOTOS)

also discovered this: http://hystericalliterature.com/sessions/


----------



## phony

Using teeth while giving head is tricky shit. So rewarding, yet so risky...


----------



## L

Stelliferous said:


> NYC Book Club Goes Topless 'To Make Reading Sexy,' Succeeds (NSFW PHOTOS)


----------



## phony

Chewiebon said:


> I like smart "slutty" females.
> 
> The type of woman who reads books naked or gets bored at work so she sneaks off to the bathroom ti send you a dirty picture.
> 
> For some reason that is a big turn on.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


shakespeareancacti.tumblr.com


----------



## Chewiebon

phony said:


> shakespeareancacti.tumblr.com


Exactly. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewiebon

Stelliferous said:


> NYC Book Club Goes Topless 'To Make Reading Sexy,' Succeeds (NSFW PHOTOS)
> 
> also discovered this: http://hystericalliterature.com/sessions/


I knew of hystericalliterature.com.

These sights are too good.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## IamIcarus

im a virgin. 0 sex.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I met this guy and we get along great. Things went well the first time we went out, we headed back to his place and had sex. Second "date" went well; we went to his place after dinner and had sex. This time, I asked if he was into giving facials because I love them. He was kind of shocked that I even asked the question and said that he didn't engage much in "extra curriculars," he's pretty much into just "straight bangin'." 

In my mind, the gears are turning to figure out a way to turn him out. We get along and have so much in common, so why not have the sex be great as well. The sex isn't bad, I'd just like a little more spice than what he's accustomed to.

Our texts are so dry, but he's on point in person. Since the last time we got together, I've sent him flirty and suggestive texts, but I don't get much of a reaction out of him, so I stopped. He's a gentleman, but I can't tell if he's too much of a gentleman to respond or if sexting is way out of bounds for him. Ever since I sent him that one text (it wasn't even that bad) he's been really distant. Dude just got out of a six year relationship and broke an engagement and I get it if he doesn't want anything too serious right now, but don't you just want to get your dick wet? Maybe he's busy, but I'm fucking busy too, dude. I just want us to be cool, I'm not trying to get involved in anything serious. Throw me a fucking bone here

Maybe I freaked him out

I asked to hang out this wknd. If I don't hear anything, I'm moving past him cuz he's not the only dick I can ride


----------



## drmiller100

sigh.

lust @Ginning


----------



## Chewiebon

Id have at agree @drmiller. 

Lust @GinningPuma4011

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## SweetPickles

You should just send him even nastier texts, I'm sure he's just playing hard to get


----------



## drmiller100

send some to me for practice.

with pics.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> sigh.
> 
> lust @_Gin_ning





Chewiebon said:


> Id have at agree @drmiller.
> 
> Lust @_GinningPuma4011_
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


Y'all are so silly. Lol



MelanieM said:


> You should just send him even nastier texts, I'm sure he's just playing hard to get


I hope it's just that way. Or he could be like, "this bitch is way too much for me. I don't need all'a dat." I'm going to talk to him the next time I see him and see what's up


----------



## Hero902

I wish my girlfriend would take more initiative in bed. Sometimes i feel like i do all the work.


----------



## wyldstyle

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I hope it's just that way. Or he could be like, "this bitch is way too much for me. I don't need all'a dat." I'm going to talk to him the next time I see him and see what's up


I have a friend, a swinger, we decided to start a FWB relationship. We are both so busy, it is going so slow. He was supposed to get back to me last week... Saw him the other day and a majorly unexpected family emergency happened, so I guess that is why, but I still question if he thinks he knows me and my family too well. He might call it FWB but I think he is used to fuck buddies where he doesn't know the person really. So I get this sense of hesitation.... It is weird. Though it is clear he completely lusts over me, and I over him. When we are together things are intense. Sigh. I am very intense, sexual and I worry I put too much pressure on him inadvertently. He also seems to occasionally think I am backing out, or infers I am too attractive to like him. Ugh. I don't get it?

So I don't know what to do, it has been a week since I last messaged him and if he wants to see me he has to message back.


----------



## wyldstyle

I bought a Hitachi, the 250 older model since I was told they were the ones that last. Two months later I killed it...ugh. Got another one, acouple weeks later, the new 260 and it has only been three weeks and the head no longer vibrates..wtf?

I was at a poly group meet up talking to friends and three women said theirs lasted for like 6,8,10 years!!! Mine ARE authenitc and under warranty, but this is ridiculous. I have killed 5 toys since December. Ugh.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

wyldstyle said:


> I bought a Hitachi, the 250 older model since I was told they were the ones that last. Two months later I killed it...ugh. Got another one, acouple weeks later, the new 260 and it has only been three weeks and the head no longer vibrates..wtf?
> 
> I was at a poly group meet up talking to friends and three women said theirs lasted for like 6,8,10 years!!! Mine ARE authenitc and under warranty, but this is ridiculous. I have killed 5 toys since December. Ugh.


I have one, don't know the model. I think I've had it for 3 yrs now? I didn't used to use it every night, but now I do and I'm so desensitized to the highest setting. So bummed. Gotta stop using it for a while

EDIT: I just checked and I have the 250 model


----------



## wyldstyle

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I have one, don't know the model. I think I've had it for 3 yrs now? I didn't used to use it every night, but now I do and I'm so desensitized to the highest setting. So bummed. Gotta stop using it for a while


How do you use it? I rub it all over the vulva, do a nice long build up. If you keep it on the clit too long it will numb everything. Then you have to stop or put somewhere else for several minutes or so.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

wyldstyle said:


> How do you use it? I rub it all over the vulva, do a nice long build up. If you keep it on the clit too long it will numb everything. Then you have to stop or put somewhere else for several minutes or so.


That's what I do, lol. When I'm playing alone I just want the instant gratification, so I rest it on my clit. Give myself multiple orgasms in a short amount of time. Maybe I'll try the way you do it tonight.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

@wyldstyle 
Do you have any attachments for your Hitachi? Or, do you have a gspot vibrator?

I really want a gspot vibrator, but I can't decide if I should get a separate one or get an attachment for the Hitachi


----------



## wyldstyle

GinningPuma4011 said:


> That's what I do, lol. When I'm playing alone I just want the instant gratification, so I rest it on my clit. Give myself multiple orgasms in a short amount of time. Maybe I'll try the way you do it tonight.


OK, You might have to try something new...I don't go for pressure ones here. They might be quick, but weak! You really want the kind that make you moan so loudly involuntarily that you wake up the neighbors. The kind that the man who is watching you feels jealous... 

Work yourself over, start by doing a nice massage with your fingers for a while, do some internal stimulation. Use a dildo, something heavy that will stay in place like stainless steel. You can get a really good orgasm by rocking your hips, contracting your PC muscles rhythmically around the dildo and circling around your clit eith the wand. And you don't have to rush...just bask in the extreme pleasure. Take yourself to the edge and back, don't use high! If you do start to num the clit pull off and do a different area for a while, then go back. Keep on doing that, and when you feel that high tension build and then that impending orgasm be prepared for something huge! Keep on using the vibe during the orgasm (unless your partner wants to watch-- clitoral orgasms are really cool looking). Keeping the vibe touching lightly will extend the orgasm a bit...


----------



## wyldstyle

GinningPuma4011 said:


> @wyldstyle
> Do you have any attachments for your Hitachi? Or, do you have a gspot vibrator?
> 
> I really want a gspot vibrator, but I can't decide if I should get a separate one or get an attachment for the Hitachi


In have several attachments, including a few rabbit style. I got them off amazon. I could send you links if you want.

I also have the Njoy wand. Seriously in love with that toy! Though I orgasmed fro g spot stimulation first,,,funny huh? If you get that toy invest in waterproof bed covers and towels LOL.


----------



## Babolat

kagemitsu said:


> Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? :shocked:


Eat lots of pineapple! I'm told my tastes like maple syrup. I actually have tasted my cum when I am wildly horny and revved up. It turns me on. I like to rub it on my partners (female) nipples (my pre cum) and kiss/lick it off.


----------



## wyldstyle

William I am said:


> EHMmmmmmm "stretch them on" hurt pretty bad when I tried to do that with trojan-enz condoms. Also, tight-fitting condoms are no fun for intact men.


Swoon...the natural penis is so beautiful! I love to watch them in porn, the dynamics of masturbation are so much easier and gentler! I can't wait to play with one someday. 

I am not going to call it a fetish because really every man should have one! :tongue:


----------



## wyldstyle

carlaviii said:


> Just because you can stretch a condom to fit over a boot or something does not mean it's comfortable on an organ that has no bone structure. Condoms that are too small are more likely to break. It's not supposed to feel like your dick's being strangled, it's supposed to be just snug
> 
> Just a PSA.


The breaking, that is what I am worried about. I have had two break in the last week and a half with an average sized guy. I thought we had enough lube, but he said I got really tight and he was likely getting rather vigorous...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Ew god. Jesus Christ. I sleep with the biggest fucking assholes. He's good looking, but isn't really my type. There are quite a few girls who are really eager to have sex with him. Actually, he probably has already fucked them. Fuck. No, he is really hot, but only when you factor in all the other stuff about him, not including his personality. He's really smart. He used to go to school to become a PA, and got pretty far before he dropped it. As a quasi-sapiophile and former nursing student with a lot of interest in the health industry/medicine; he can sit me down, recite ICD-9 codes, explain their pathology and I would get soaked. He's also a history buff, which sets my ovaries on fire, and knows a bunch of ballroom. I am about to explode. 

I really like his mixes. I forgot how much I did. I lost a lot of my music, so now I have to scour the interwebz for his old sets. I'm not going to ask him to send them because I don't need to inflate his ego even more by letting him know that he's actually one of my favorite DJs and I want copies of his early stuff. Fuck that noise 

Why do I do that? Not enough thought goes into who I'll fuck next, especially when I'm in the heat of the moment. I don't hate myself and I don't regret it, I'm just disgusted. Disgusted at this hypocritical, egotistical, sexist, misogynistic prick. I like guys who are assholes, but he brings it to another level. I hate that the sex was really good


----------



## William I am

wyldstyle said:


> Swoon...the natural penis is so beautiful! I love to watch them in porn, the dynamics of masturbation are so much easier and gentler! I can't wait to play with one someday.
> 
> I am not going to call it a fetish because really every man should have one! :tongue:



Agreed! I think it's barbaric for a number of reasons. 

I wonder what you look like .... Hmmmmm. The internet is a marvelous thing, what with digital cameras and everything


----------



## William I am

carlaviii said:


> Over on Reddit, there's a forum for well hung guys where they talk a lot about the problems of finding condoms that fit. It's a USA-specific problem because the FDA has put a legal limit on how big condoms can be. Needless to say, they aren't big enough for some guys. Just because you can stretch a condom to fit over a boot or something does not mean it's comfortable on an organ that has no bone structure. Condoms that are too small are more likely to break. It's not supposed to feel like your dick's being strangled, it's supposed to be just snug.
> 
> There's a site called TheyFit.co.uk which makes custom sized condoms. They can't ship directly to the USA but there are forwarding services like afewbucksfwd.com which can get them to you.
> 
> Just a PSA.



Good post.

And what ever happened to condomania? That site had custom fit condoms and a whole sizing system. I know it got shut down for a while, but I don't know if it ever came back up.


----------



## wyldstyle

William I am said:


> Agreed! I think it's barbaric for a number of reasons.
> 
> I wonder what you look like .... Hmmmmm. The internet is a marvelous thing, what with digital cameras and everything


Someone else might have already asked for one. :wink: I wonder if I can find one that looks enough like me, but enough like everybody else. LOL. I have some really HOT ones too. Courtesy of trying to seduce someone via email. Oh, and the hubby.


----------



## wyldstyle

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Why do I do that? Not enough thought goes into who I'll fuck next, especially when I'm in the heat of the moment. I don't hate myself and I don't regret it, I'm just disgusted. Disgusted at this hypocritical, egotistical, sexist, misogynistic prick. I like guys who are assholes, but he brings it to another level. I hate that the sex was really good


Go hedonistic. Seriously, if it is good, just enjoy. Use him for a change. Take your heart out of it, accept him for what he is, who he is and where he is in his journey in life. 

I am attracted to a really nice guy with asshole tendencies. I am certain he is fucking people right now who are much much less attractive than I am but way more convenient. The fact that I like him I think bewilders him a little. But, sometimes, someone for whatever reason gets all your gears turning and you just want them.


----------



## Babolat

Don't know if I am well hung or not, but it was a very horny weekend for me after following this thread so I took some measurements during one of my many times mastgrabating. First time I measured since I was 21 I think! 8 1/4 plus/minus long, depending on where I measure from and 6.5"+ girth. Girth is kind of confusing for me. If I worked the tape I could get it to 9" 

I've never been one to measure and think about my size. It is, what it is, and I never get any complaints.. 

wyldstyle, hitting a womans cervix is the norm for me and some LOVE it while some push me back and I can only go inside her 3?4 of the way. We adjust and find a more comfortable position. 

My ex gf was the first time I had to use condoms in a long time. We used the pull out method mostly but occassionally would use condoms. Normal ones were too short, and yes tight, and broke occassionlly. During rought pounding sex they would manage to work their way off, i think becasue they were too short and did not go all the way to the base. We tried the Magnums and they were better. Condoms suck, period. Give me natural any day!

I had to make a visit to my 29 year old friend last night after sexting for a few hours! Glad she was receptive to my "visit".


----------



## GinningPuma4011

wyldstyle said:


> Go hedonistic. Seriously, if it is good, just enjoy. Use him for a change.


I know all about what you're saying. Believe me. 

Unlike your guy who is nice with assholish tendencies, this guy is the biggest douchebag evarr. The sex is good and convenient for now. I haven't had any problems detaching him from the sex when opportunities arose. The sex is really good, but I'm not desperate and eager enough to only want him.




wyldstyle said:


> Take your heart out of it, accept him for what he is, who he is and where he is in his journey in life.


LOL. That's cute. No. He is not a human being, he is a wretched prick and a hot piece of ass.


----------



## wyldstyle

GinningPuma4011 said:


> LOL. That's cute. No. He is not a human being, he is a wretched prick and a hot piece of ass.


Stay safe and try not to get a disease then. :wink:


----------



## Chewiebon

I want to direct a BDSM season. Dom or femdom. I want to sit back and instruct two or more people on what actions to preform. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## DualGnosis

Masturbating in the toilet stall of a moving bus with winding roads is one of the most difficult feats I've ever sought to accomplish. It also doesn't help that toilet seat seemed pretty unsanitary forcing me to stand the whole time.


----------



## shameless

Chewiebon said:


> I want to direct a BDSM season. Dom or femdom. I want to sit back and instruct two or more people on what actions to preform.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


That sounds appealing for some reason I like performing tho


----------



## Chewiebon

Cinnamon83 said:


> That sounds appealing for some reason I like performing tho


They say you need to connect with your audience. What better way then having them direct your actions in a most intimate way?


----------



## WardRhiannon

I need a FWB, but I have no prospects and my last experience with a FWB wasn't the best. Maybe I should just use the Internet to satisfy some of my curiosity and be part of a threesome or try sex with a woman.


----------



## Chewiebon

WardRhiannon said:


> I need a FWB, but I have no prospects and my last experience with a FWB wasn't the best. Maybe I should just use the Internet to satisfy some of my curiosity and be part of a threesome or try sex with a woman.


Not a bad idea, good starting point atleast. The internet is great for curiousty, but threesomes I find it hard. Kept getting my pubes caught in the disk tray.


----------



## wyldstyle

Babolat said:


> Don't know if I amI mrwell hung or not, but it was a very horny weekend for me after following this thread so I took some measurements during one of my many times mastgrabating. First time I measured since I was 21 I think! 8 1/4 plus/minus long, depending on where I measure from and 6.5"+ girth. Girth is kind of confusing for me. If I worked the tape I could get it to 9"
> 
> I've never been one to measure and think about my size. It is, what it is, and I never get any complaints..
> 
> wyldstyle, hitting a womans cervix is the norm for me and some LOVE it while some push me back and I can only go inside her 3?4 of the way. We adjust and find a more comfortable position..


Why is it that the self confident, highly sexual men I have encountered recently all have big dicks?

I am used to average here...and average is about 5.5 to 6 inches long and 4.5 to 4.75 inches girth. And, seriously I can have great sex with a man who has a perfectly average penis. 

I am happy that you had a successful booth call! I have not,LOL, but the hubby was more than happy to take care of me 2x last night. 5 orgasms and tons of pleasure and fun. Rum might have been involved...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Sitting next to this guy in the library and his scent is driving me crazy. It's not that strong, but I can still smell it with his deodorant. Soaking for this dude and he has no idea. Goddammit, I'm only trying to finish this assignment due this afternoon.

Excuse me, sir, but could you not do this to me now?

No, I'm not going to move because I have one of the best spots for laptops


----------



## wyldstyle

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Sitting next to this guy in the library and his scent is driving me crazy. It's not that strong, but I can still smell it with his deodorant. Soaking for this dude and he has no idea. Goddammit, I'm only trying to finish this assignment due this afternoon.
> 
> Excuse me, sir, but could you not do this to me now?
> 
> No, I'm not going to move because I have one of the best spots for laptops



I would totally walk by and tell the dude he smells fabulous.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

wyldstyle said:


> I would totally walk by and tell the dude he smells fabulous.


But he's not wearing cologne. It's his musk, natural scent. It would be fucking creepy as hell if I did that. 

"Your pheromones and natural scent are making me soak my panties."


----------



## wyldstyle

GinningPuma4011 said:


> But he's not wearing cologne. It's his musk, natural scent. It would be fucking creepy as hell if I did that.
> 
> "Your pheromones and natural scent are making me soak my panties."


LOL...you don't have to be that specific. Saying " I just have to stop and say you smell fantastic." Means that you will make him feel good. Let him make his own assumptions about whether or not it is his soap or anything else.

LOL


----------



## Chewiebon

GinningPuma4011 said:


> But he's not wearing cologne. It's his musk, natural scent. It would be fucking creepy as hell if I did that.
> 
> "Your pheromones and natural scent are making me soak my panties."


Just walk up to him and say "Your scent is making me wet. Please fuck me or put on cologne. "

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Chewiebon said:


> Just walk up to him and say "Your scent is making me wet. Please fuck me or put on cologne. "
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


LOL

Fuck me or GTFO


----------



## BlackShugar

I have a thing for milfs or anyone older than me.


----------



## Chewiebon

GinningPuma4011 said:


> LOL
> 
> Fuck me or GTFO


Ive been offered it before like that. Was a good night.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyldstyle

Chewiebon said:


> Just walk up to him and say "Your scent is making me wet. Please fuck me or put on cologne. "
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


*writing this down for future reference*


----------



## L

GinningPuma4011 said:


> But he's not wearing cologne. It's his musk, natural scent. It would be fucking creepy as hell if I did that.
> 
> "Your pheromones and natural scent are making me soak my panties."


If the guy has a backbone/attracted to you in the slightest/available then he will want to fuck you. 

If a woman said this to me, and she met the bare minimum requirements of 'gives me a boner' and I was available, not only would I be very appreciative of this but I would also do whatever you wanted in the bedroom, within my level of kinkiness and maybe a little bit past it. 

Seriously though, my reaction would be: Wow, I have to please this woman sexually and then I have to make sure she pleases me sexually. A fucking good day this will be. Let's go, right now, don't give a fuck about anything else.


----------



## RetroVortex

L said:


> If the guy has a backbone/attracted to you in the slightest/available then he will want to fuck you.
> 
> If a woman said this to me, and she met the bare minimum requirements of 'gives me a boner' and I was available, not only would I be very appreciative of this but I would also do whatever you wanted in the bedroom, within my level of kinkiness and maybe a little bit past it.
> 
> Seriously though, my reaction would be: Wow, I have to please this woman sexually and then I have to make sure she pleases me sexually. A fucking good day this will be. Let's go, right now, don't give a fuck about anything else.


----------



## wyldstyle

I generally don't kiss and tell but I don't think he kissed me...the hubby called and told me he was coming home to bring me coffee...(code word for afternoon delight). I warmed up with a vibe while he was in drive thru at Starbucks...


----------



## L

wyldstyle said:


> I generally don't kiss and tell but I don't think he kissed me...the hubby called and told me he was coming home to bring me coffee...(code word for afternoon delight). I warmed up with a vibe while he was in drive thru at Starbucks...


You're like, one of my favorite people on this forum.


----------



## Babolat

L said:


> You're like, one of my favorite people on this forum.


She is one the favorite people, in my pants! Hard as a rock sitting here in my office at work! 

I paid an ex FWB a visit last night. She refused me sex, even after I took her out for dinner. Though many times she said she just wanted to fuck me but knew she could not (feelings, emotions and the like). Ugh!

She was my dream last fall. We started hanging out as friends, I was interested in dating her, one night she said "I want to start having sex with you, but I think you want to date, I just want to fuck you for now" 2 hours later she put her clothes back on and left......2 months later it stopped as she wanted more, and strangley I did not.


----------



## wyldstyle

Sex Injury... . Yeah, I overdid it. A LOT. 

I guess it must be time to take a few days off, thankfully my dear partner is travelling and I won't be able to DTD with him until Sun night...

I have decided to just have clit orgasms for the rest of the week, nothing on the inside to give myself a chance to heal. Which is sucky as I need the va-jay-jay to have full body orgasms but whatever. Something is better than nothing.


----------



## Chewiebon

Last night I showed my ex girlfeiend that she is able to squirt. Just need the right... form. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugs

My last girl was a natural squirter


----------



## Chewiebon

Bugs said:


> My last girl was a natural squirter


You have to love the squirter. Tons of fun. Just becareful, made a former FWB passout.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugs

Chewiebon said:


> You have to love the squirter. Tons of fun. Just becareful, made a former FWB passout.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


Hah , that never happened with us. Are you sure there wasn't something wrong, health wise, with your FWB?


----------



## Chewiebon

Bugs said:


> Hah , that never happened with us. Are you sure there wasn't something wrong, health wise, with your FWB?


Not known to us. I believe it was the tight rope cuffs, nipple clamps, thigh slapping, tight rope body harness, and constant stream of orgasms. 

Took about 20mins of no stopping or breaks.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugs

Chewiebon said:


> Not known to us. I believe it was the tight rope cuffs, nipple clamps, thigh slapping, tight rope body harness, and constant stream of orgasms.
> 
> Took about 20mins of no stopping or breaks.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


Damn dude , did you remember to water board as well ?  My last and I never went that BDSMish. It was 'normal' compared to that but never a dull moment .


----------



## wyldstyle

Chewiebon said:


> Not known to us. I believe it was the tight rope cuffs, nipple clamps, thigh slapping, tight rope body harness, and constant stream of orgasms.
> 
> Took about 20mins of no stopping or breaks.


I am the same way...natural squirter (have ever since I started masturbating). 

I do pass out maybe 4-5 times a year. And, yeah, it's the same kind of thing, too much sex, too long, too many orgasms. My ESTJ can go like FOREVER. He takes a certain pride in making me have a plethora of multiples. During one of those pass out episode it is almost like the entire sexual act turns into one giant orgasm near the end then I am out. I don't seem to remember what happened I just pass out! 

But yeah, if you have a squirter make sure the bed has a waterproof cover and have plenty of extra towels. 

An episode like that now is why I now have a sex injury.


----------



## Babolat

wyldstyle said:


> I am the same way...natural squirter (have ever since I started masturbating).
> 
> I do pass out maybe 4-5 times a year. And, yeah, it's the same kind of thing, too much sex, too long, too many orgasms. My ESTJ can go like FOREVER. He takes a certain pride in making me have a plethora of multiples. During one of those pass out episode it is almost like the entire sexual act turns into one giant orgasm near the end then I am out. I don't seem to remember what happened I just pass out!
> 
> But yeah, if you have a squirter make sure the bed has a waterproof cover and have plenty of extra towels.
> 
> An episode like that now is why I now have a sex injury.


Never been with a squirter, and I have heard any woman can, and am curious how to make one who can't, can.


----------



## Chewiebon

Babolat said:


> Never been with a squirter, and I have heard any woman can, and am curious how to make one who can't, can.


I use the hook technique. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyldstyle

Babolat said:


> Never been with a squirter, and I have heard any woman can, and am curious how to make one who can't, can.


I think in theory any woman can, though I'd say in reality it's likely most. 

I have a lesbian friend who claims to have gotten all women she has been with to squirt. I have heard great things about the njoy wand in making non squirters squirt. I have one of them, and obviously I don't know if it can cause non squirters to as naturally I do already. 

Sure, it's sort of cool and creates some great sensations during sex and is likely fun to watch if it is from masturbation, however it is kind of messy. I have kids, I do lots of laundry already, so it kind of adds to that which is kind of a pain.


----------



## Kyandigaru

when I get down to 250lbs (which is smaller for my usual size), what should I do? Be a slut or whore? hmmm....


----------



## wyldstyle

Kyandigaru said:


> when I get down to 250lbs (which is smaller for my usual size), what should I do? Be a slut or whore? hmmm....


Seriously, why wait. Plenty of men out there love big women.

And, be a slut = women who LOVE sex. A whore gives it away for money.


----------



## Chewiebon

Kyandigaru said:


> when I get down to 250lbs (which is smaller for my usual size), what should I do? Be a slut or whore? hmmm....


Personally I prefer sluts.

A lot more fun.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyandigaru

because the men I want to fuck aren't attracted yet. Just the men I have no attraction to are the ones "hollering" at me. its frustrating. And my standards are NOT high. LMAO I just want a man that's nice and white.


----------



## Morfy

And, be a slut = women who LOVE sex. A whore gives it away for money.[/QUOTE]

I'd probably be a manslut if I wasn't so damn awkward and inhibited :')


----------



## Chewiebon

Morfinyon said:


> And, be a slut = women who LOVE sex. A whore gives it away for money.


I'd probably be a manslut if I wasn't so damn awkward and inhibited :')[/QUOTE]

We have solutions for inhibition. Taken in moderation.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morfy

Chewiebon said:


> I'd probably be a manslut if I wasn't so damn awkward and inhibited :')


We have solutions for inhibition. Taken in moderation.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Hue i messed up your quote by messing up mine :3


----------



## Chewiebon

Kyandigaru said:


> because the men I want to fuck aren't attracted yet. Just the men I have no attraction to are the ones "hollering" at me. its frustrating. And my standards are NOT high. LMAO I just want a man that's nice and white.


Bravo on working towards what you want, instead of changing minds. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morfy

Morfinyon said:


> We have solutions for inhibition. Taken in moderation.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk
> 
> Hue i messed up your quote by messing up mine :3


goddammit...


----------



## Morfy

And in case you mean alcohol, that doesn't really work for me owo. I've tried it, still inhibited and awkward as fuck


----------



## Bugs

Kyandigaru said:


> because the men I want to fuck aren't attracted yet. Just the men I have no attraction to are the ones "hollering" at me. its frustrating. And my standards are NOT high. LMAO I just want a man that's nice and white.


You sound exactly like a friend I know. She literally says the same thing.


----------



## Kyandigaru

huh? how could I possibly change a mind if I wanted to? just asking


----------



## Chewiebon

Kyandigaru said:


> huh? how could I possibly change a mind if I wanted to? just asking


Reading body language, adjusting conversation and your body language, to make people unconsciously think you're more in sync then you are.

My friends call it manipulation.

I call it "playing with a stacked deck."


----------



## Chewiebon

Morfinyon said:


> And in case you mean alcohol, that doesn't really work for me owo. I've tried it, still inhibited and awkward as fuck


There are other options. Talk to your doctor. He can prescribe a slight sedative. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyandigaru

well I cant do those things if they aren't into my body type to begin with. Sure my pussy may be tight and I can suck like a hoover. However, if he's not into black or fat? It aint happening.


----------



## Bugs

> However, if he's not into black or fat?


Hawt


----------



## carlaviii

Kyandigaru said:


> because the men I want to fuck aren't attracted yet. Just the men I have no attraction to are the ones "hollering" at me. its frustrating. And my standards are NOT high. LMAO I just want a man that's nice and white.


I've had fairly good luck with Latinos... and some white guys. (~260lbs)


----------



## Morfy

Chewiebon said:


> There are other options. Talk to your doctor. He can prescribe a slight sedative.


idk if i really want that :I i already take meds so i dunnooo


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Chewiebon said:


> I am very particular about my blowjobs. I dont like it soft. I like her gagging, making it rough.
> 
> So normally I dont like blowjobs unless its... well semi violent.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


Yess, dude. Get rough with me. Use me. Abuse me. Shove it down my throat. Slap it on my face. Fuck my face. I can deepthroat and barely have a gag reflex, but seriously make me choke and gag to the point where I'm almost spitting up. Or, we can go past it. Want to feel a guy down my throat, choking me, as well as one hand squeezing my throat and the other one gripping and pulling my hair tight. Want black mascara tears running down my face. 

I love that and can do that, but I can also be a good girl and useful and just work you over myself


----------



## petite libellule

Stelliferous said:


> This reply is to you as well as the other two who replied about my last post. When I say I don't like blowjobs, it's not a matter of "bad blowjobs" but rather a matter of both feeling like I'm not doing anything to receive the pleasure (kind of agitated that I'm just staying there doing nothing but receive) and feeling like I'm forcing her to do it (just doesn't feel _loving _to me but more pure physical pleasure). However, I would be willing to give oral because I do enjoy giving pleasure, if she enjoys receiving it, and in that case it's not a matter of love (because still it doesn't feel like _shared_ pleasure) but more of a favor that I will surely do, giving me the pleasure of giving pleasure. So really I'm only interested in pleasure if it is shared or if I'm the one giving it. Also the bolded part is why I give.


There is one logical solution to your problem. ... 69 :tongue:


----------



## Bugs

@Stelliferous you give without any expectation of receiving ? Yep , your inbox will be full soon  Girl's dream guy right there.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Now I'm wondering what I find so appealing about straight women playfully teasing me about my same-sex attractions. Is it validation? Knowing "two sides" of your orientation seemingly in "agreement" is... nice, especially in a world that seems to understand black and white, quick to dismiss anything else. There's nothing to explain, defend, or question; they just "get" it.


----------



## petite libellule

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Yess, dude. Get rough with me. Use me. Abuse me. Shove it down my throat. Slap it on my face. Fuck my face. I can deepthroat and barely have a gag reflex, but seriously make me choke and gag to the point where I'm almost spitting up. Or, we can go past it. Want to feel a guy down my throat, choking me, as well as one hand squeezing my throat and the other one gripping and pulling my hair tight. Want black mascara tears running down my face.
> 
> I love that and can do that, but I can also be a good girl and useful and just work you over myself


I admire your courage. There is no way I could be totally honest with anything without fearing I won't be loved and cherished anymore.  However. Just a thought that really amuses me.

not one person has yet to guess my fetish. I keep throwing people off yet giving ambiguous gestures towards it. Lol! This of course has me laughing to distract myself from feeling like the coward I am. 

there is only ONE person I can think of that could possibly guess. Ironically her name is @_Cosmic Orgasm _I'm sorta curious if she could guess. :tongue: If she did. I would trust her not to embarrass me. And of course I'm sure she'd sympathize with the bigger picture. Hahahaha. This is so silly. Why do I get embarrassed being an adult?!


----------



## Purrfessor

NK said:


> There is one logical solution to your problem. ... 69 :tongue:


LMFAO. Not sure if I could wrap my head around focusing to give while also focusing to receive. I'm complicated when it comes to pleasure. It's very black and white - I either give or I receive. In the case of normal intercourse it combines the two in a way nothing else really can interestingly. Plus I wouldn't be able to see her face... My sexual psyche is complicated.  I do not believe I would enjoy 69 mostly because I wouldn't be able to see her face. I sort of need that.


----------



## Bugs

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Yess, dude. Get rough with me. Use me. Abuse me. Shove it down my throat. Slap it on my face. Fuck my face. I can deepthroat and barely have a gag reflex, but seriously make me choke and gag to the point where I'm almost spitting up. Or, we can go past it. Want to feel a guy down my throat, choking me, as well as one hand squeezing my throat and the other one gripping and pulling my hair tight. Want black mascara tears running down my face.
> 
> I love that and can do that, but I can also be a good girl and useful and just work you over myself


----------



## Bugs

NK said:


> I admire your courage. There is no way I could be totally honest with anything without fearing I won't be loved and cherished anymore.  However. Just a thought that really amuses me.
> 
> not one person has yet to guess my fetish. I keep throwing people off yet giving ambiguous gestures towards it. Lol! This of course has me laughing to distract myself from feeling like the coward I am.
> 
> there is only ONE person I can think of that could possibly guess. Ironically her name is @_Cosmic Orgasm _I'm sorta curious if she could guess. :tongue: If she did. I would trust her not to embarrass me. And of course I'm sure she'd sympathize with the bigger picture. Hahahaha. This is so silly. Why do I get embarrassed being an adult?!


You're so fucking with us now .  LOL


----------



## Chest

Stelliferous said:


> So really I'm only interested in pleasure if it is shared or if I'm the one giving it. Also the bolded part is why I give.


I wish I was more like that you lucky dog


----------



## Purrfessor

Chest said:


> I wish I was more like that you lucky dog


Cat*


----------



## L

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Yess, dude. Get rough with me. Use me. Abuse me. Shove it down my throat. Slap it on my face. Fuck my face. I can deepthroat and barely have a gag reflex, but seriously make me choke and gag to the point where I'm almost spitting up. Or, we can go past it. Want to feel a guy down my throat, choking me, as well as one hand squeezing my throat and the other one gripping and pulling my hair tight. Want black mascara tears running down my face.
> 
> I love that and can do that, but I can also be a good girl and useful and just work you over myself


At first I was like:









but then I was all:


----------



## WamphyriThrall

And although I've never been turned on by the idea (seriously, I'm a huge germaphobe; even washing someone's dishes or emptying out the trash gives me shivers), I've found myself thinking of, and enjoying, the thought of licking a girl on the backside. It's strange how radically your perceptions can shift as you get older (wait, I'm only 24, why am I acting like someone twice that age?).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I feel weird about sex as a form of love and affection. It's usually portrayed as some kind of dirty business or an obscene way of pleasuring yourself and/or someone else. For example when I watch a video from a tv show or some other source what is shown is either "yeah, I'm gonna whip you bitch now open your legs" or "ah, ah, ah, ah, ah Oh yes!". Some very weird role playing or other paraphernalia that constitutes raw pleasure, naughtiness or filth. Whenever I try imagining doing such a thing with a person like a wife, it just seems so objectionable, childish and uncomfortable. But the majority view is that it should be a form of making love which I find very odd because I cannot imagine doing that to a person I care about.


----------



## RetroVortex

NK said:


> There is one logical solution to your problem. ... 69 :tongue:


Damn. Now I know why Jake must be so into Lady Rainicorn... (Just imagine the shapeshifting potential)

(...XD if hell exists, then I'm sure as heck going there after that one... X__X)


----------



## Morfy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I feel weird about sex as a form of love and affection. It's usually portrayed as some kind of dirty business or an obscene way of pleasuring yourself and/or someone else. For example when I watch a video from a tv show or some other source what is shown is either "yeah, I'm gonna whip you bitch now open your legs" or "ah, ah, ah, ah, ah Oh yes!". Some very weird role playing or other paraphernalia that constitutes raw pleasure, naughtiness or filth. Whenever I try imagining doing such a thing with a person like a wife, it just seems so objectionable, childish and uncomfortable. But the majority view is that it should be a form of making love which I find very odd because I cannot imagine doing that to a person I care about.


Well, there's not just one distinct form of "sex".
You can make it more love-oriented ;p


----------



## William I am

DualGnosis said:


> Masturbating in the toilet stall of a moving bus with winding roads is one of the most difficult feats I've ever sought to accomplish. It also doesn't help that toilet seat seemed pretty unsanitary forcing me to stand the whole time.


DOOD! I've totally done that! Bus, Car (alone and roadhead), plane, train. Never in a cab or limo though; I'm rarely in those and yeah. No privacy.



wyldstyle said:


> Why is it that the self confident, highly sexual men I have encountered recently all have big dicks?
> 
> I am used to average here...and average is about 5.5 to 6 inches long and 4.5 to 4.75 inches girth. And, seriously I can have great sex with a man who has a perfectly average penis.
> 
> I am happy that you had a successful booth call! I have not,LOL, but the hubby was more than happy to take care of me 2x last night. 5 orgasms and tons of pleasure and fun. Rum might have been involved...


HAHAHhaahahaha 4. Haha 4. heh wait. 4.5-4.75? That seems so small :O



NK said:


> Ummm. Kinda sorta but not really. Honestly I wish I felt comfortable sharing but I don't :tongue: It's just weird. But yeah. Submissive stuff. But also not in a way.  point is ... I just can't bring myself to be comfortable sharing and asking and I get afraid I'll never be with anyone I'm comfortable with to even say stuff without thinking I'll be judged bad and so on. Ya know. Crazy head stuff. Lol!



It's scary to ask and be open about that stuff, but when you find somebody who you open up to, bit by bit, ounce of trust at a time, you will unlock the best sex and the closest thing to heaven in this earthly realm. 
With my last partner, I did ALL KINDS of things I had been wanting to - sex outside, sex with a high risk of getting caught, sex in a car, in a public restroom on a road trip, getting rimmed (OH MY GOD YES), getting pegged - which I could only do with someone I trust completely, partner swapping and group sex, her watching me masturbate using one of her toys and touching herself and so on. Like. Ehrmagherd. Best sex ever. I hope I have another lover like her one day.




NK said:


> Lol!! No! Quite the opposite. But I just think I can't do it if I'm not into the partner as in a deep attachment. I'm like a dude I guess. I'll take but I won't give unless I'm madly in love with you. I'm kinda all or nothing. If I'm madly in love with you I'm wanting to give nothing but luuuuuuv. Very doting and loving and it's probably disturbing.
> 
> as far as not liking blow jobs, I wouldn't worry about it because from what I understand most women aren't really into it. See! This is what I'm talking about. It would be really difficult to be with a partner that wasn't into letting me express my love sexually and vice versa because I'm always in my head and that's incredibly important - yet, I can go without for long durations of time if the person isn't wanting that. But if I'm at this point with feelings with someone I'm just a phobic mess so they would have to take control somewhat - ironically, I still want control on occasion, like a game. Role play is fun. But not necessary. I can do without if I had do. But, some things, I can't do without because I would feel like I was limited in my ways of expressing my affections.
> 
> actually. As a guy who does not like them, how do you like being loved then? I have ok idea how anyone can have a sex life with no oral. I would never orgasm then in that type of arrangement. Lol! So you don't do it either I take it ?


Sounds kind of like me - Maybe you just need a sexual component to your sex (are you demisexual?).
And personally, it's not that I like blowjobs, it's that they NEVER make me cum. There are lots of ways to love on me - get on top and ride me, tie my hands up and have your way with me, wake me up to sex, and countless less or non-sexual actions.



Bugs said:


> @_Stelliferous_ you give without any expectation of receiving ? Yep , your inbox will be full soon  Girl's dream guy right there.


IDGAF about receiving head. I do love giving head because I love making women cream. The moans are just to die for. Of course, I will want very much to fuck you silly after I lick you silly, and I absolutely want to be able to cum inside you, condom or not.


----------



## William I am

Oh, and now some confessions:

-I'm going to send a clone of my cock (lost about an inch of it though because of the mold) to this girl and listen the first time she uses it.
-I had a cougar/milf check me out and say hi to me at work tonight. Wish I had gotten her contact info or name at least.
-In a couple months, it'll have been a year since I've had penetrative sex. FML on that one. Honey boo boo's mother has a boyfriend and I can't get a single date.

-This super tall, super hot, super awesome woman I know just about tackled me at my work last night and oh my GAAAWWWD she smelled so good. Like. I've never. I couldn't even. I just wanted to keep smelling her and smelling her. It got on my work shirt and I spent the rest of the night smelling my shirt. Then I told her she smelled fucking amazing, and she leans over the booth, sticks her boobs out at me and points and says "Is it this? I sprayed it right here." Oh my god. Yes. I really really want my face to be that close to your breasts, but 1) You're gay, and so not interested, so enjoying that would be creepy and 2) Not at work! All 3 of my supervisors were there and I'm on at least one camera like all the time.

-I want another tall girlfriend.

-I want a girlfriend for the affection and relationship way more than I want the sex.

-These antidepressants (citalopram) have totally eliminated my spontatneous sex interest. I almost never just feel horny, something has to trigger it, or I have to consciously decide that it's been at least 3 or 4 days and I should probably just keep things flowing. It's weird.


----------



## 66767

I'm just so horny and sexually frustrated right now...


----------



## Morfy

enscorcelled97 said:


> I'm just so horny and sexually frustrated right now...


I feel you ;A;


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I saw someone, a guy I used to fuck, at one of my jobs. I fucking bolted and hid until he left. 80% sure he didn't see me. He was with a girl and she was tall and skinny. That was such a soul crushing experience and if I had a soul, it'd be crushed. I don't know much about him as a person, but I know a shit ton about him sexually. 

Whatever. She probably can't suck and fuck like me.


----------



## Sixty Nein

* *




Sometimes I cheat on my right hand with my left hand.




My tastes for 3d porn, has for the most part completely diminished. Not that I don't fap like a monkey lathered up in grease whenever some fine honey shares nudey pics with me, but I have grown cynical to porn that isn't on some level sexually deviant or in some weird art style. Unless it's one of those artsy porn films, that has the ladies covered in some sort of water paint of some sort, latex too.

I also like animesque porn than actual hentai.

I also bet that sex with ~love~ isn't just something I'd actually do. If I fuck at all in my life.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

So this in the closet kid was calling me a "slut" and a "whore" in the middle of class because he knows I like that and its amazing how ****-erotic straight boys can get and no one will suspect anything. 

Seriously I was looking at him like I wanted to fuck his brains out and everyone was just like "Oh straight boys!~~~~"

Seriously we probably could have like made out and as long as we said "No ****" it would have been completely okay.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Kazoo said:


> So this in the closet kid was calling me a "slut" and a "whore" in the middle of class because he knows I like that and its amazing how ****-erotic straight boys can get and no one will suspect anything.
> 
> Seriously I was looking at him like I wanted to fuck his brains out and everyone was just like "Oh straight boys!~~~~"
> 
> Seriously we probably could have like made out and as long as we said "No ****" it would have been completely okay.


Well, look at some of the most stereotypical interests straight guys have, like MMA: literally two half naked guys rolling around on the ground, or playing "chicken", where two straight people will make out to see who pulls out first. 

Yeah...


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

WamphyriThrall said:


> Well, look at some of the most stereotypical interests straight guys have, like MMA: literally two half naked guys rolling around on the ground, or playing "chicken", where two straight people will make out to see who pulls out first.
> 
> Yeah...


*makes out*
You think you can outplay me!
*takes of clothes*
I'm going to WIN!
*sucks dick*
YOUR GOING TO GIVE UP SOONER OR LATER
*takes dick in the ass*
YOUR GONNA STOP EVENTUALLY


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Kazoo said:


> *makes out*
> You think you can outplay me!
> *takes of clothes*
> I'm going to WIN!
> *sucks dick*
> YOUR GOING TO GIVE UP SOONER OR LATER
> *takes dick in the ass*
> YOUR GONNA STOP EVENTUALLY


People do joke that the difference between a gay and straight man is three beers (results may vary), but in the past, before there was an LGBT movement, there really were no cut-and-dry distinctions. It was something you did, not something you were, and within certain guidelines, was socially acceptable, or at the very least, tolerated.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

WamphyriThrall said:


> People do joke that the difference between a gay and straight man is three beers (results may vary), but in the past, before there was an LGBT movement, there really were no cut-and-dry distinctions. It was something you did, not something you were, and within certain guidelines, was socially acceptable, or at the very least, tolerated.


I'm pretty sure the whole "anti homosexuality" was a Christianity thing. 

I mean the Greeks just kinda fucked whatever they felt like. And most other cultures just kinda shrugged at it.


----------



## L

So I guess I'm not addicted to porn after all. I swore it off completely (instead of a just cut down on it type thing) and I have no desire to watch it. 

Not to say my libido still isn't there. Which I'm also trying to cut down on my fapping as well but last night was very difficult. 

I went to a few different clubs/bars/things with my older cousin and it was actually kinda fun. There was a girl that had a slightly see through dress on where you could see her nipples making googoo eyes at me and even walked up to me at last call and told me I was cute. I really wanted to talk to her (even before she walked up to me) but figured that it was useless to talk to anybody since I was the DD of my party of 3. Either way I learned a whole lot, and I'm now a fan for when I'm horny. Now I just have to wait a month for when I get my first paycheck after starting my training of my first real job and I can go whenever I don't have to work! Whoo! 

I think the bars put viagra in the water though. I had to fap twice and still had a raging hard-on. But at least after round two I could say "No! Enough is enough it's time to sleep! I'm putting hand down penis, hand is going down!"

Damn though, I really think that girl would have left with me... *le sigh*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I think I'm more oriented to sex for procreation than anything else. Although I would prefer cloning or self regeneration it seems like the only option as of now.


----------



## AustenT09

I'd love somebody cute and nice to snuggle right about now.

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## renna

But if I'm proud doing it, then it's not really a sexual confession. It's just sexual sharing. Yes? No?


----------



## Chewiebon

I have a fairly strong appeal for redheads... ok they make me into a drooling idiot.
Just found out I'll be on Cork, Ireland for three weeks in June.
I might never return. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Fooled around and sucked a guy off downtown in the museum district. Kept going when people were biking or walking along the trail we were on. And I was kind of surprised there was that much traffic at 1030 PM on a Monday night. 

We moved to the middle of a baseball field in a park downtown. There were traffic cops on either side of us about 50 meters away. They didn't see us, didn't know we were there. Field was pitch black. We could've fucked, but I didn't want to take my pants off in case we needed to start running. I couldn't help but be paranoid. I'm trying to be adventurous, but chill, dude. I'm not trying to visit jail. I ain't about that life. 

Anyway, he came into my mouth then we snowballed and swallowed. 

We parted ways and I was on my way home when I noticed cum stains on my shirt. At least my makeup was still intact. 

So classy


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Fooled around and sucked a guy off downtown in the museum district. Kept going when people were biking or walking along the trail we were on. And I was kind of surprised there was that much traffic at 1030 PM on a Monday night.
> 
> We moved to the middle of a baseball field in a park downtown. There were traffic cops on either side of us about 50 meters away. They didn't see us, didn't know we were there. Field was pitch black. We could've fucked, but I didn't want to take my pants off in case we needed to start running. I couldn't help but be paranoid. I'm trying to be adventurous, but chill, dude. I'm not trying to visit jail. I ain't about that life.
> 
> Anyway, he came into my mouth then we snowballed and swallowed.
> 
> We parted ways and I was on my way home when I noticed cum stains on my shirt. At least my makeup was still intact.
> 
> So classy


Fuck yeah! We need more like this.


----------



## William I am

Confession of the day - I sexted someone from this forum today and came really really hard thinking about cumming inside her like she told me she wanted me to. I shot cum all the way up to my shoulder.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

"I've done ATM"
"Ewww"

Nope. Next. 

It's a shame cuz he has a really nice apt and a sweet rooftop deck with an amazing view of the skyline. I really wanted it get a chance to fuck up there


----------



## wyldstyle

I was thinking about you today...reliving the night where you asked me to suck your cock and pulled me into the restroom.

Next time I will wear my pink lace gstring...I want you to lean me over the sink and thrust your huge throbbing cock into me until I am writhing in ecstacy. I just want to feel you in me. I want to hear your moans. I want to know that I am giving you the ultimate in pleasure. I am so ready for you...call me you fucking asshole. Let me worship you with my body.


----------



## Bugs

wyldstyle said:


> I was thinking about you today...reliving the night where you asked me to suck your cock and pulled me into the restroom.
> 
> Next time I will wear my pink lace gstring...I want you to lean me over the sink and thrust your huge throbbing cock into me until I am writhing in ecstacy. I just want to feel you in me. I want to hear your moans. I want to know that I am giving you the ultimate in pleasure. I am so ready for you...call me you fucking asshole. Let me worship you with my body.


That's G rated. Can you get more explicit?


----------



## DualGnosis

Goddamn, there's something about smart, strong-willed girls that make me want to make sweet love to their bodies while having an intense intellectual debate.

"Bullshit! Descartes is *uh *uh *uh right! The existence of an individual solely depends on the perception of that individual thus *moans* the senses are rendered irrelevant if it is possible to deprive or *ahhhhh* eliminate them."

"You're wrong. *Grunting noises* An individual can be reduced to a vegetaded state. So the ability to think *fo *fo *fo for yourself is not a criteria for existence. *ohhhhhh* As you can see as I was fucking your brains out."

"Fuck you."

"You just did, therefore you exist."


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Kinda bummed it didn't really work out with the vanilla guy


----------



## petite libellule

Ok. Cathartic push. I know I seem crazy pushing my brain to let go of bad beliefs but no one else is gonna do it. Okay. I feel ashamed because I'm neurotic but. I am insanely submissive. But. Have a very sadistic dominant side. I would totally be all over that 1950's fetish. I am all about domestic discipline and for some reason need it to feel secure in a relationship. Like, I want freedom to be who I am, to be confident, but I like to have someone crafty enough to wrap my mind around their little finger and punish me when I'm a spazz. Of course, the sub part of me was taken advantage of and now I'm all fucked up afraid and stupid. 

I'm working on it. And no doubt have left a trail of very angry men that I'm a tease. Which makes me not like them that they can't control their anger. I rather they be in control, of me to but not in a psycho control way. And all the while I interact with so many average normal people and think bad of myself because I'm way different. Ugh. I miss being able to relax ... So so much.


----------



## Bugs

NK said:


> Ok. Cathartic push. I know I seem crazy pushing my brain to let go of bad beliefs but no one else is gonna do it. Okay. I feel ashamed because I'm neurotic but. I am insanely submissive. But. Have a very sadistic dominant side. I would totally be all over that 1950's fetish. I am all about domestic discipline and for some reason need it to feel secure in a relationship. Like, I want freedom to be who I am, to be confident, but I like to have someone crafty enough to wrap my mind around their little finger and punish me when I'm a spazz. Of course, the sub part of me was taken advantage of and now I'm all fucked up afraid and stupid.
> 
> I'm working on it. And no doubt have left a trail of very angry men that I'm a tease. Which makes me not like them that they can't control their anger. I rather they be in control, of me to but not in a psycho control way. And all the while I interact with so many average normal people and think bad of myself because I'm way different. Ugh. I miss being able to relax ... So so much.


Sounds like you need some dominant male to just come in , throw you down , and manhandle you .


----------



## petite libellule

Bugs said:


> Sounds like you need some dominant male to just come in , throw you down , and manhandle you .


Yeah well ... They all kinda shoot themselves in the foot before I get that far and also, I need to be able to have my turn to be boss on occasion too ... And it's not just manhandle. More like actual freak bdsm stuff. It's bad because I don't think men do that with women they love. I always end up with those who seem to have the slight Madonna whore complex thing. So that kills it because I can't be sub unless I'm cherished. It's complicated stuff in my head. I wish I could just go out and get it on like a lot of people do. That's like a freedom I can never touch. I need a safe boundary around me. People are scary!!  Lol!!


----------



## wyldstyle

Bugs said:


> That's G rated. Can you get more explicit?


Uh....do you want me to write a piece of erotic literature? Wink...


----------



## Chewiebon

NK said:


> Yeah well ... They all kinda shoot themselves in the foot before I get that far and also, I need to be able to have my turn to be boss on occasion too ... And it's not just manhandle. More like actual freak bdsm stuff. It's bad because I don't think men do that with women they love. I always end up with those who seem to have the slight Madonna whore complex thing. So that kills it because I can't be sub unless I'm cherished. It's complicated stuff in my head. I wish I could just go out and get it on like a lot of people do. That's like a freedom I can never touch. I need a safe boundary around me. People are scary!!  Lol!!


Certain men do, do this with women they love. 

Remember, always leave your submissive with a kiss on her lips, collar around her neck, and hand prints on her body.


----------



## petite libellule

wyldstyle said:


> Uh....do you want me to write a piece of erotic literature? Wink...


Wrong thread


----------



## petite libellule

Chewiebon said:


> Certaim men do, do this with women they love.
> 
> Remember, always leave your submissive with a kiss on her lips, collar around her neck, and hand prints on her body.


But I like to switch to. And I must say it's WAAAAY harder to submit than to be the dominant but in a relationship with someone who doesn't switch I'm exhausted. I can't handle the mental dominance. I would say I'm super dominant in one way, and the opposite in another way (as far as energy goes). If that makes any sense. Lol!


----------



## Chewiebon

NK said:


> But I like to switch to. And I must say it's WAAAAY harder to submit than to be the dominant but in a relationship with someone who doesn't switch I'm exhausted. I can't handle the mental dominance. I would say I'm super dominant in one way, and the opposite in another way (as far as energy goes). If that makes any sense. Lol!


Must make sure you find a switch.
I rarley switch, but when I do it can be fun. Giving her a bit of control and power makes her feel in complete control. Then afterwards she curls up in my lap and we read together. 

You do make perfect since, you like to take car of you dominate because you want to make him happy. But you dont want to feel forces into doing anything. You need someone to treat you like the lady and the whore.

Correct?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugs

NK said:


> Yeah well ... They all kinda shoot themselves in the foot before I get that far and also, I need to be able to have my turn to be boss on occasion too ... And it's not just manhandle. More like actual freak bdsm stuff. It's bad because I don't think men do that with women they love. I always end up with those who seem to have the slight Madonna whore complex thing. So that kills it because I can't be sub unless I'm cherished. It's complicated stuff in my head. I wish I could just go out and get it on like a lot of people do. That's like a freedom I can never touch. I need a safe boundary around me. People are scary!!  Lol!!


Yeah , I'm confident I'm a complete dom. I can do the sensual stuff and let the girl drive for a while but I know that I get the most turned on by just owning her . It's like primal instinct , I just want to lay claim to her body and leave her helplessly lying there just full of my seed. Completely utterly owned. But I know I'm going to get ' you're a pig comments' for this. This is just play time. I would want a strong relationship and I would want her to be strong proud woman. That's even better. I love dominating alpha females.


----------



## Bugs

wyldstyle said:


> Uh....do you want me to write a piece of erotic literature? Wink...


I hear you are good at this. Would love to read your work sometime .


----------



## Bugs

NK said:


> But I like to switch to. And I must say it's WAAAAY harder to submit than to be the dominant but in a relationship with someone who doesn't switch I'm exhausted. I can't handle the mental dominance. I would say I'm super dominant in one way, and the opposite in another way (as far as energy goes). If that makes any sense. Lol!


I can switch from rough to sensual but never from dom to submissive. Being a male sub just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## petite libellule

Chewiebon said:


> Correct?


yeah. but I don't like someone to call me a whore. at all. and you're right. I need a switch. but that's REALLY hard to find. Most men are like you guys. All "I want to dominate a dominant woman" but you don't see her as an equal - because you're not willing to have fun on the other side of the spectrum. I just hate that. I want to be with someone like me, equally both. That's insanely difficult to find. and I absolutely need them to be more in control of the relationship (I can control the pace of some parts of it) but I don't have the capacity to lead it. and that's where I fail .. .when I try to lead the relationships. I don't know. it's all complicated but in my head it's simple. it's really that I'm incapable of communicating my thoughts good. :/


----------



## drmiller100

Bugs said:


> I can switch from rough to sensual but never from dom to submissive. Being a male sub just doesn't do it for me.


this is Truth for me. I do not submit.


----------



## drmiller100

NK said:


> ye All "I want to dominate a dominant woman" but you don't see her as an equal - because you're not willing to have fun on the other side of the spectrum. I just hate that. I want to be with someone like me, equally both. That's insanely difficult to find. a :/


I've given up finding a submissive to be in a LTR with. I've given up on dom except in play only, and I wonder if I can even be Dom in a LTR with just play.

I want a peer. Someone with her own strengths and power.


----------



## petite libellule

See ... no wonder I feel ashamed and all fucked up. Dominant men don't like dominant women. They only like the idea of taking down a dominant woman. not loving them as an equal partner. 

I think I'll be a man hater and call it a day! :tongue:


----------



## petite libellule

drmiller100 said:


> I've given up finding a submissive to be in a LTR with. I've given up on dom except in play only, and I wonder if I can even be Dom in a LTR with just play.
> 
> I want a peer. Someone with her own strengths and power.


yet you won't let her be dominant in the bedroom. ... double standard! hahaha!


----------



## Chewiebon

NK said:


> yeah. but I don't like someone to call me a whore. at all. and you're right. I need a switch. but that's REALLY hard to find. Most men are like you guys. All "I want to dominate a dominant woman" but you don't see her as an equal - because you're not willing to have fun on the other side of the spectrum. I just hate that. I want to be with someone like me, equally both. That's insanely difficult to find. and I absolutely need them to be more in control of the relationship (I can control the pace of some parts of it) but I don't have the capacity to lead it. and that's where I fail .. .when I try to lead the relationships. I don't know. it's all complicated but in my head it's simple. it's really that I'm incapable of communicating my thoughts good. :/


Two thing darling.
I dont care if she is domanite or not, I enjoy control.
I can play on the otherside, just not a fan.

I can see where you're coming from. You really do need a good strong switch.

Good luck.


----------



## Chewiebon

NK said:


> See ... no wonder I feel ashamed and all fucked up. Dominant men don't like dominant women. They only like the idea of taking down a dominant woman. not loving them as an equal partner.
> 
> I think I'll be a man hater and call it a day! :tongue:


Ha well I hope you dont think thats true. We all have our preferences just like you. 

And go for it. Men are assholes.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## drmiller100

NK said:


> yet you won't let her be dominant in the bedroom. ... double standard! hahaha!


I'm trying to put words to a newly acquired realization, and I'm struggling a bit.....

Dom / sub have roles, and expectations. As FWB's I'm comfortable with D/s with me being D. 

If I am in a LTR with someone, I think I'd like to get rid of those roles and expectations.


----------



## petite libellule

drmiller100 said:


> I'm trying to put words to a newly acquired realization, and I'm struggling a bit.....
> 
> Dom / sub have roles, and expectations. As FWB's I'm comfortable with D/s with me being D.
> 
> If I am in a LTR with someone, I think I'd like to get rid of those roles and expectations.


I do not think it's bad to have roles and expectations. I think so long as they're reasonable and compliment the persons natures, it's appropriate and probably healthy. if there was no roles and expectations between people whatsoever, then there would be no emotional availability involved as each person would be a leaf blowing in the wind .... I couldn't handle that. I need someone I could depend on when I need them (and that's dominant to me) and I would need someone equally able to give me the emotional security I need to feel good about the relationship and feel confident with their affections for me (because I'm a type 6 doubter ) It is what it is. I don't want to change anyone, no more than I want someone trying to change me. 

I find relationships insanely difficult and while I grow healthier, and confident with my insecurities (because I don't think anyone is immune to having them, rather how we manage them) , and as this journey is rolling I find I am not able to shake my standards loosely enough to "Settle". which means I'm always left being the dominant .. until I find that person I can feel comfortable to submit to. ironically, historically the ones I feel that with are not wanting or ready for that because they typically shake things up like a submissive would.

also, I'm using these terms interchangeably with the semantic reference of dominant/submissive energy (as well as the physical manifestations thereof). yeah, I know. It's irritating.


----------



## Bugs

NK said:


> See ... no wonder I feel ashamed and all fucked up. Dominant men don't like dominant women. They only like the idea of taking down a dominant woman. not loving them as an equal partner.
> 
> I think I'll be a man hater and call it a day! :tongue:


Its true I like dominating a truly dominant woman. I like to get primal and lose my mind and think purely instinctual ( this doesn't happen all the time but when it does its so intense). Not many women like to be true subs or really let themselves go to nature. I think there definitely has to be trust.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I don't care how much of a skeez Robin Thicke might be, he is too sexy for his own good. Goddamn, what he does to me is not right. 

Dat fuckin falsetto


----------



## Hypaspist

I really want to get with a female that I can chill with, but I'm not convinced sex is all that. I wish I could approach learning things and doing things with the same enthusiasm as I do in chasing sex. Devoting time, resources, and changing to appeal to people over the years seems like it's going to lead to bumpin' uglies followed by a "was that really worth it?" thought process.

Still doughnuts in the sexual partners category and am sick of feeling like I'm the village idiot that's comically inexperienced for my age.


----------



## Hypaspist

Lady Rainicorn said:


> See ... no wonder I feel ashamed and all fucked up. Dominant men don't like dominant women. They only like the idea of taking down a dominant woman. not loving them as an equal partner.



But... but.... the power struggle and butting heads as being both doms has got to lead to some badass times in the sack afterwards....


----------



## wyldstyle

Bugs said:


> I hear you are good at this. Would love to read your work sometime .


I am good at it...probably better at writing dirty than talking dirty. I love sending dirty texts, messages, the occasional picture with some suggesting language.

Sometimes I get into some roleplay with DH. I have a Russian cousin...(me with a wig)...it gets uh, kind of interesting. She'll tedt my hubby and tell her exactly what she wants him to do to her...


----------



## guitarrabbi

kagemitsu said:


> Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? :shocked:


eat a fuck tone of pineapple.


----------



## wyldstyle

My sexual confession for the day, it took way too long to orgasm the other day. I still did, clit orgasm, twice...however frustrating thoughts of my up in the air FWB kind of kept on popping up in my head. The asshole even fucks with my mind then too. Lovely.

Maybe I need to start meditating before self pleasuring.

Though last night, the hubby gave me an awesome massage. I then rolled on my tummy again and he continued to rub my back. I drifted to sleep and had an intense erotic dream. In my dream he pulled my panties down and started thrusting into me from behind while I was nearly asleep. Apparently (in real life) I was moaning heavily. I had a sleep orgasm. I then woke up about an hour and a half later, I actually woke up my hubby and I asked him if he'd fucked me as I was falling asleep (yeah, I was so tired I didn't know if it was real or not LOL). He informed me that he did not, however I was moaning heavily and he was wondering what was going on. Then I begged him to fuck me doggie style and he did. Actually, who am I kidding, I pretty much fucked him like a crazy lady, thrusting back to meet him. Sigh. Nice memories...

Now, if only he was here I wouldn't be on personality cafe typing this. :blushed:


----------



## Bugs

wyldstyle said:


> I am good at it...probably better at writing dirty than talking dirty. I love sending dirty texts, messages, the occasional picture with some suggesting language.
> 
> Sometimes I get into some roleplay with DH. I have a Russian cousin...(me with a wig)...it gets uh, kind of interesting. She'll tedt my hubby and tell her exactly what she wants him to do to her...


I'm def more of a dirty talker . Since I am eastern European by blood sometimes I would act like this immigrant that just came over that is trying to figure America while she shows me 'American sex'. I like that idea you have. Might have to try something like it in the future .


----------



## Bugs

wyldstyle said:


> My sexual confession for the day, it took way too long to orgasm the other day. I still did, clit orgasm, twice...however frustrating thoughts of my up in the air FWB kind of kept on popping up in my head. The asshole even fucks with my mind then too. Lovely.
> 
> Maybe I need to start meditating before self pleasuring.
> 
> Though last night, the hubby gave me an awesome massage. I then rolled on my tummy again and he continued to rub my back. I drifted to sleep and had an intense erotic dream. In my dream he pulled my panties down and started thrusting into me from behind while I was nearly asleep. Apparently (in real life) I was moaning heavily. I had a sleep orgasm. I then woke up about an hour and a half later, I actually woke up my hubby and I asked him if he'd fucked me as I was falling asleep (yeah, I was so tired I didn't know if it was real or not LOL). He informed me that he did not, however I was moaning heavily and he was wondering what was going on. Then I begged him to fuck me doggie style and he did. Actually, who am I kidding, I pretty much fucked him like a crazy lady, thrusting back to meet him. Sigh. Nice memories...
> 
> Now, if only he was here I wouldn't be on personality cafe typing this. :blushed:


You're not a sub ?


----------



## wyldstyle

Bugs said:


> You're not a sub ?


I am totally a sub. However, I am not a sub to my husband. 

I am a woman with very intense charisma and strong energy. I want to be a sub to a man I deem worthy. The ESTP guy I am interested in. He doesn't put up with my shit, he's more obnoxious than I am (but does he realize that ha!), he tells me what to do and I do it. I like that he pushes me beyond my experience, beyond my comfort level at times. BUT, he still needs to somehow show affection and that he cares about me to a certain extent otherwise he will lose my respect eventually. I don't want to be in a state of hurt. As an ENFP I derive immense pleasure from giving him pleasure. Blow jobs are like and art form, and the last time I performed that on him, oh my, at the end I was throbbing so so so hard. Giving him pleasure turns me on. Sigh. I just don't know where it is going though...

(Oh yeah...just because a woman is a sub to you it doesn't mean you treat her like shit)

Unfortunately my hubby wants to be a sub. Sigh. See the power issues? I think he has a little switch in him...I have NO INTEREST in dominating him. However, occasionally during sex he will ask me to take a more aggressive role because it is exciting. I really view us as equals, no real power play aspect in our relationship.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

I've always been the type of girl to role play. My other relationships were very boring and none of them understood the concept of role playing. My whole life I've always wanted to buy a sexy costume, come home and surprise them that way and tell them what type of scene that were going to do. For some reason I've always wanted to dress up as a sexy little kitten, haha! Feel like I've never been given the chance to get naughty with anyone cause I never had a open minded partner or someone that I fully trusted. Whenever I do get to this for anyone, it's going to be with someone that truly loves me inside and out. I'm the kind of partner, if you treat me great you'll be greatly rewarded and you won't be disappointed. However all the guys in the past never treated me good and they all wonder why I never wanted sex from any of them, haha!!! I guess in their mind they thought if they treated me like crap that I would give them sex but I'm not that type of girl.


----------



## Bugs

wyldstyle said:


> I am totally a sub. However, I am not a sub to my husband.
> 
> I am a woman with very intense charisma and strong energy. I want to be a sub to a man I deem worthy. The ESTP guy I am interested in. He doesn't put up with my shit, he's more obnoxious than I am (but does he realize that ha!), he tells me what to do and just follow it. BUT, he still needs to somehow show affection and that he cares about me to a certain extent otherwise he will lose my respect eventually. As an ENFP I derive immense pleasure from giving him pleasure. Blow jobs are like and art form, and the last time I performed that on him, oh my, at the end I was throbbing so so so hard. Giving him pleasure turns me on. Sigh. I just don't know where that is going.
> 
> Unfortunately my hubby wants to be a sub. Sigh. See the power issues? I think he has a little switch in him...I have NO INTEREST in dominating him. However, occasionally during sex he will ask me to take a more aggressive role because it is exciting. I really view us as equals, no real power play aspect in our relationship.


That's hot. I can't get turned on fully unless I am a complete dom and she lets me do whatever I want with her. It gets her off so much even the mere thought gets her wet and me aroused. It's that intense.  She even has fantasies about us together dominating other women . I'm glad you found a dom that can take you down  Because if you didn't I was going to say call me (us)


----------



## Bugs

Daydreamer_Sam218 said:


> I've always been the type of girl to role play. My other relationships were very boring and none of them understood the concept of role playing. My whole life I've always wanted to buy a sexy costume, come home and surprise them that way and tell them what type of scene that were going to do. For some reason I've always wanted to dress up as a sexy little kitten, haha! Feel like I've never been given the chance to get naughty with anyone cause I never had a open minded partner or someone that I fully trusted. Whenever I do get to this for anyone, it's going to be with someone that truly loves me inside and out. I'm the kind of partner, if you treat me great you'll be greatly rewarded and you won't be disappointed. However all the guys in the past never treated me good and they all wonder why I never wanted sex from any of them, haha!!! I guess in their mind they thought if they treated me like crap that I would give them sex but I'm not that type of girl.


It's all good  You'll find someone that can figure out what makes you happy and he'll open you up . Cosplay is great. I am a particular fan of the 1920s period ( 1950s too) with the roaring 20s mafia theme. I love to dress like that and create scenes with an open minded girl


----------



## wyldstyle

Bugs said:


> That's hot. I can't get turned on fully unless I am a complete dom and she lets me do whatever I want with her. It gets her off so much even the mere thought gets her wet and me aroused. It's that intense.  She even has fantasies about us together dominating other women . I'm glad you found a dom that can take you down  Because if you didn't I was going to say call me (us)


Thanks for the vote of confidence.

I have been a bad girl and he is ignoring me for now. He acted immature as well, the whole relationship is a little stupid actually right now. He can push me, challenge me, that is fine....but not so much that he makes my ENFP ass want to ditch him. I got to that point a few weeks ago. Made an OK Cupid profile I was so pissed off.

We should stay the fuck away from each other for a little while to collect our perspectives then we need to just see eachother and do stuff...


----------



## Bugs

wyldstyle said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence.
> 
> I have been a bad girl and he is ignoring me for now. He acted immature as well, the whole relationship is a little stupid actually right now. He can push me, challenge me, that is fine....but not so much that he makes my ENFP ass want to ditch him. I got to that point a few weeks ago. Made an OK Cupid profile I was so pissed off.
> 
> We should stay the fuck away from each other for a little while to collect our perspectives then we need to just see eachother and do stuff...


There shouldn't be any drama. The drama seems like its killing your experience .


----------



## L

I want to role play with a saloon girl :blushed:


----------



## William I am

The less power I feel like I have, the more I like ass play.


----------



## wyldstyle

Bugs said:


> There shouldn't be any drama. The drama seems like its killing your experience .


There would be no drama if I didn't see him aside from our 'outings'. However, we met in completely vanilla surroundings, among mutual friends/acquaintances. We still see each other regularly in a non sexual way. I think FWB for him in the past has been more like fuck buddies. The "friends' part is more describing the fact that you aren't completely casual and you see them regularly for sex. However, here we are, actual friends trying to do something and I think it might be too much for him.  I have said a few times that we could stop if it's too much, but then he gets all huffy that I am backing out. For me, I don't have an issue as I am polyamorous, I will deal with a little bit of drama although I will not create it. I am aware he is not capable of deeper feelings, or at least he's not going to put that on the table. Though I know too I am rare in many ways, so he had better cut the shit and treat me with respect or I am done!


----------



## Morfy

I...I really want to be dominated and fucked right now :blushed:


----------



## carlaviii

Naukowiec said:


> I really want to get with a female that I can chill with, but I'm not convinced sex is all that. I wish I could approach learning things and doing things with the same enthusiasm as I do in chasing sex. Devoting time, resources, and changing to appeal to people over the years seems like it's going to lead to bumpin' uglies followed by a "was that really worth it?" thought process.


Sex is often not something that's immediately "worth it", so even if you got your v-card punched tonight you'll still be asking yourself this question. This is one of those things where that old saying "it's the journey, not the destination" is annoyingly true.

Hang in there.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Kinda, sorta really miss vanilla sex. With a regular guy. That doesn't make me cringe and isn't over the top


----------



## Sixty Nein

Morfinyon said:


> I...I really want to be dominated and fucked right now :blushed:


You always want that though.


----------



## Winters

I have not had sex for 3 weeks now ... holy cow....So I made a deal with my self every time I want sex i got to the gym.,....

Been doing 6 hours gym sessions for a week now lol ...


----------



## dragthewaters

DualGnosis said:


> Masturbating in the toilet stall of a moving bus with winding roads is one of the most difficult feats I've ever sought to accomplish. It also doesn't help that toilet seat seemed pretty unsanitary forcing me to stand the whole time.


Happy urinary tract infection!


----------



## DualGnosis

thismustbetheplace said:


> Happy urinary tract infection!


"Standing" was a keyword, but thank you I'll be sure to invite you to the after party.


----------



## dragthewaters

DualGnosis said:


> "Standing" was a keyword, but thank you I'll be sure to invite you to the after party.


Yes I know you were standing but even so...if you touched anything in that bathroom including the door handle/lock/toilet seat, you invited an entire metropolis of E.Coli to colonize places that should not be colonized


----------



## DualGnosis

thismustbetheplace said:


> Yes I know you were standing but even so...if you touched anything in that bathroom including the door handle/lock/toilet seat, you invited an entire metropolis of E.Coli to colonize places that should not be colonized


E.Coli need love to you know. How could you expect me to be so heartless as to not give homes to these poor, deadly microbes? Everything deserves a chance. For too long we have treated E. Coli as less than dirt, I for one will be the better man and stand up for the weak and helpless.


----------



## dragthewaters

DualGnosis said:


> E.Coli need love to you know. How could you expect me to be so heartless as to not give homes to these poor, deadly microbes? Everything deserves a chance. For too long we have treated E. Coli as less than dirt, I for one will be the better man and stand up for the weak and helpless.


I work as a lab technician doing tons of protein expressions and sometimes I describe my job as "E.Coli farmer."


----------



## DualGnosis

thismustbetheplace said:


> I work as a lab technician doing tons of protein expressions and sometimes I describe my job as "E.Coli farmer."


Because this is the sexual confessions, I'm going to assume that you are a voyeur that gets off of watching E.Coli colonies multiply. Well I for one will not judge your strange behavior because any woman who works in a lab and/or wears coat is hot.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He sent me a friend request on fetlife. Haven't seen him in weeks. Don't want to accept it. I'd just rather not deal.

Ughhhh

It doesn't help that a good number of pictures I use on the site were taken for him or by him. Those bruises? Put there by him. That cock I'm sucking? His. Cock I'm taking from behind? His. 

Just a little awkward

Why can't we just act like the other person doesn't exist right now


----------



## Morfy

Sixty Nein said:


> You always want that though.


N…no, just most of the time :blushed:


----------



## Sixty Nein

So what do you think about buttsex?

I think it's pretty hot.


----------



## FakeLefty

Sixty Nein said:


> So what do you think about buttsex?
> 
> I think it's pretty hot.


Getting buttfucked seems painful. :/


----------



## Morfy

FakeLefty said:


> Getting buttfucked seems painful. :/


It's only at first. Also it's not really "painful", just a bit uncomfortable. Then it becomes ecstatic


----------



## Morfy

Morfinyon said:


> It's only at first. Also it's not really "painful", just a bit uncomfortable. Then it becomes ecstatic


Also, lube and stretching does wonders :kitteh:


----------



## FakeLefty

Morfinyon said:


> It's only at first. Also it's not really "painful", just a bit uncomfortable. Then it becomes ecstatic


No matter what I'd like to keep my ass dick-free tyvm :tongue:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why is it so goddamn difficult for people to be FWBs without any drama or bullshit?


----------



## AustenT09

FakeLefty said:


> No matter what I'd like to keep my ass dick-free tyvm :tongue:


It's really not that bad. Actually it feels amazing done correctly. 

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## FakeLefty

AustenT09 said:


> It's really not that bad. Actually it feels amazing done correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


Well there's also the fact that I'm straight, so however it may feel, the idea itself doesn't appeal to me


----------



## Morfy

FakeLefty said:


> Well there's also the fact that I'm straight, so however it may feel, the idea itself doesn't appeal to me


Embrace the penis :kitteh: nah jk. You could just let a girl fuck you with a strapon :3


----------



## FakeLefty

Morfinyon said:


> Embrace the penis :kitteh: nah jk. You could just let a girl fuck you with a strapon :3


*cringes*


----------



## Kyandigaru

yarning for pussy.


----------



## whoameye

wyldstyle said:


> Swoon...the natural penis is so beautiful! I love to watch them in porn, the dynamics of masturbation are so much easier and gentler! I can't wait to play with one someday.
> 
> I am not going to call it a fetish because really every man should have one! :tongue:


You can play with mine  been super crazy horny lately.


----------



## wyldstyle

whoameye said:


> You can play with mine  been super crazy horny lately.


Shame we're so far away, wink...I am an ENFP...love the INFJ duality thing. I am very into the metaphysical stuff too. :tongue: I am happy to hear that you escaped the cut!


----------



## Morfy

wyldstyle said:


> Shame we're so far away, wink...I am an ENFP...love the INFJ duality thing. I am very into the metaphysical stuff too. :tongue: I am happy to hear that you escaped the cut!


In europe circumcision is actually quite uncommon in general owo


----------



## wyldstyle

Sixty Nein said:


> So what do you think about buttsex?
> 
> I think it's pretty hot.


LOVE it....last time I did went for the trifecta. Oral-vaginal-then anal in that order. I'd already had 8 orgasms, then by the time I got to anal I had three more. Yes, it felt *THAT* good. I don't know how it would feel with someone larger than average though...


----------



## Morfy

wyldstyle said:


> LOVE it....last time I did went for the trifecta. Oral-vaginal-then anal in that order. I'd already had 8 orgasms, then by the time I got to anal I had three more. Yes, it felt *THAT* good. I don't know how it would feel with someone larger than average though...


IKR? It's so ecstatic owo


----------



## wyldstyle

Morfinyon said:


> In europe circumcision is actually quite uncommon in general owo


Yes, absolutely, Kellogg introduced male and female circ to keep people from masturbating. The female circ didn't catch on that much, but male circ did. Not that it keeps people from masturbating, it just changes the dynamics and makes it more difficult and less pleasurable. Either way it is a natural human instinct to masturbate, but way back they thought it caused disease...


----------



## Morfy

wyldstyle said:


> Yes, absolutely, Kellogg introduced male and female circ to keep people from masturbating. The female circ didn't catch on that much, but male circ did. Not that it keeps people from masturbating, it just changes the dynamics and makes it more difficult and less pleasurable. Either way it is a natural human instinct to masturbate, but way back they thought it caused disease...


Yep, pretty dumb =D


----------



## William I am

FakeLefty said:


> Getting buttfucked seems painful. :/


If it hurts, you're doing it wrong.

By the way, Kellogg and a lot of physicians thought masturbation caused retardation. Cause-effect confusion  Also, he recommended chemical circumcision for females, which I think is why it didn't catch on. Carboxalic acid ... :shudder:

Oh, and being above average in girth (the problematic measurement for anal) didn't stop me.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

One of my coworkers sees my old fuck buddy that came into my job with a girl a lot on a certain bus route because they both live in the same area of the city, and come into the same area for work. It makes me feel better that she described the girl he was with as a "lumpy faced thot"


----------



## dragthewaters

Just had the best sexual-type thing I've had in at least a year and all it was was fingerbanging/handjob, and I didn't even come. But it was one of the most intimate experiences of my entire life. Not sure how that works....


----------



## dragthewaters

Kazoo said:


> *makes out*
> You think you can outplay me!
> *takes of clothes*
> I'm going to WIN!
> *sucks dick*
> YOUR GOING TO GIVE UP SOONER OR LATER
> *takes dick in the ass*
> YOUR GONNA STOP EVENTUALLY


----------



## wyldstyle

Ridiculous here...I have broken two more condoms in the last week, this making like 4 in the last two months. Two different brands as well. WTF? I have been working on strengthening the pelvic floor...maybe things are getting too toned. Now my cycle is all F'd up from plan B 2x in 2 months! UGH


----------



## Kyandigaru

finally got a message from a girl. got bigger tits than me and all I can think about is what she tastes like.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Kyandigaru said:


> finally got a message from a girl. got bigger tits than me and all I can think about is what she tastes like.


Dude. Bag that shit. It's been so long since I've been with a girl and I've been craving pussy lately, too. 

Actually, the other day when a guy was eating me out I got jealous because he was eating a pussy and not me. Ha


----------



## Kyandigaru

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Dude. Bag that shit. It's been so long since I've been with a girl and I've been craving pussy lately, too.
> 
> Actually, the other day when a guy was eating me out I got jealous because he was eating a pussy and not me. Ha


i was geeked when I got a message. many women on okcupid love for people to ask them out... I just wanna lay on her chocolate body...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

My fuckin face when a guy talks big game and actually can't do shit. That was disappointing. For me. Good thing I wasn't the one who paid for the room


----------



## doineed1

Actually food.. what you eat can change the taste.. I recommend blueberries and pineapple.


----------



## doineed1

Ummm... I have been with five women at once... it wasn't as awesome as I thought it was going to be..it was actually a humbling experience for me. I was sore.. beat up... tore up.. it was a bad idea.


----------



## Kyandigaru

I don't even want her no more ....LMAO that went downhill fast.


----------



## William I am

doineed1 said:


> Ummm... I have been with five women at once... it wasn't as awesome as I thought it was going to be..it was actually a humbling experience for me. I was sore.. beat up... tore up.. it was a bad idea.


This is one "mistake" I'm willing to make myself.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Kyandigaru said:


> I don't even want her no more ....LMAO that went downhill fast.


And that's exactly why she ain't gettin these oils. 

LOL


----------



## doineed1

William I am said:


> This is one "mistake" I'm willing to make myself.


Feel free.. trust me three is a better time. Lol


----------



## GinningPuma4011

doineed1 said:


> Feel free.. trust me three is a better time. Lol


I could see that. With you having the only cock and five other girls...

Even if they had toys to occupy theirselves, they'd all still want a piece of you. That is fucking tiring. In theory, it's hot as hell. I've had different people propose things to participate in and I got really excited, but then I start thinking about logistics and I'm like, "nah, I'll pass."

I love being airtight by guys and I can handle it fine. Getting a train run on me by five guys I could handle, but I seriously want a gangbang. At least six; just being worked the entire time. It's hot, but I know I'm going to get beat the fuck up and I'll be dead by the end of it.


----------



## doineed1

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I could see that. With you having the only cock and five other girls...
> 
> Even if they had toys to occupy theirselves, they'd all still want a piece of you. That is fucking tiring. In theory, it's hot as hell. I've had different people propose things to participate in and I got really excited, but then I start thinking about logistics and I'm like, "nah, I'll pass."
> 
> I love being airtight by guys and I can handle it fine. Getting a train run on me by five guys I could handle, but I seriously want a gangbang. At least six; just being worked the entire time. It's hot, but I know I'm going to get beat the fuck up and I'll be dead by the end of it.


Also aside from logistics and pain there is also over stimulation. 

But seriously the next day.. omg felt like someone took sand paper and a hammer to my junk.. I almost made a splint for it. 

Something's are better left in our minds. Lol


----------



## wyldstyle

doineed1 said:


> Feel free.. trust me three is a better time. Lol


I mean, I can see 5 men with a woman...2 hands, 1 mouth, 1 vag, 1 ass...but those women would be either fighting over you or ignoring you LOL.


----------



## wyldstyle

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I love being airtight by guys and I can handle it fine. Getting a train run on me by five guys I could handle, but I seriously want a gangbang. At least six; just being worked the entire time. It's hot, but I know I'm going to get beat the fuck up and I'll be dead by the end of it.


I have a friend who does parties and gets chained and gang banged...these guys aren't really focused on her though at all, she's just the meat of the day. Whatever floats her boat but that does not appeal to me. She has a history of sexual abuse so it is something that makes her feel in control though.

I, for whatever reason, can't seem to do casual sex. I wish I could, it would be easier. LOL


----------



## wyldstyle

Tried out a new bullet vibe today...this morning, super nice, and then a half an hour ago. 

I actually balanced a mirror in my inner thigh so I could watch the orgasm..it was pretty cool!!! :tongue:


----------



## doineed1

wyldstyle said:


> I mean, I can see 5 men with a woman...2 hands, 1 mouth, 1 vag, 1 ass...but those women would be either fighting over you or ignoring you LOL.


Lol. I think you are trying to apply it to what is common. Five guys and one girl. Its not a lot like that. Its way different and the guy has to be creative and on his toes. 

Think a Assembly line + musical chairs+ booze + a duck billed pladapuss+ more booze and a extension cord with one end cut off. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## wyldstyle

doineed1 said:


> Lol. I think you are trying to apply it to what is common. Five guys and one girl. Its not a lot like that. Its way different and the guy has to be creative and on his toes.
> 
> Think a Assembly line + musical chairs+ booze + a duck billed pladapuss+ more booze and a extension cord with one end cut off.
> 
> I hope this helps.


You must be ONE hot stud then because in my experience it is way way way easier to find men who will play than women. Like, if I just wanted to fuck around I'd probably be able to get dozens of guys in a few hours. . Men...not so much. Mosr men could probably find some but they'd probably be digging from the bottom of the barrel and just hoping they were safe and sane.

It actually sucks that I am not casual or I could just go for aesthetics... LOL. Maybe I will be more comfy with the idea later...for now, not...


----------



## L

I met a bisexual woman who is in a relationship with an incredibly hot woman (what she said, I've never seen her) on my first day of work today. There are also a few other hot women that I flirted with a little bit (another one in particular might be interested, but I focused too much of my attention on this woman I'm talking about to really explore that avenue). 

Things got hot and heavy between us after work before we finally parted. Nothing past some sexy heavy petting (which I think is my favorite part, even in porn that's the part that gets me going the most is when both parties are just running their hands on each other with clothes still on, trying to get at what's underneath. Fuck I love that part). 

We have another date set up tomorrow where we talked about introducing me to the other woman! 

Now, I realized a little while ago that I got a little carried away and blinded by my own desires and obsession with progression as a seducer and with sex. And I've chastised myself about not being 'that' guy... of course I masturbated first lol. 

We also had a text exchange where she called me manly and sexy and other things and how badly she wanted me. After 22 years of non-stop failing with women that was amazing to read. 

So now I'm left with only the nice guy options:

a) shoot myself in the foot and call it all off
b) wait things out a little bit and see what happens
c) find out if it's an open relationship
d) meet the other woman and try for a threesome
e) be a d and give her the dick anyway, because it's on. 

Obviously I want to give her D. 






Calm down you sex-crazed perverts! I meant option D! Or even option C would be more than enough for me lol. 




This sucks, I don't want to turn down sex. I've only had sex literally one time in my life before... grrrrr.... 

Oh well, look at me now, turning down sex. At least that's something to be proud of... right?


----------



## drmiller100

L,

Rule 1 of dating: When things are looking good, shut the fuck up and listen to what the lady wants.
Rule 2. TBD.

So. Shut the fuck up. and give it time. She will tell you what you are going to do.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I know I suffer from Resting Bitch Face syndrome, but I liked hearing it from ENFP. Said I have a very stoic expression, but it all changes when I'm hot or being stimulated; like being groped and fingered under my dress in the middle of a path by one of the art museums at night. Or when he's gripping my hair with one hand and using the other to hold my mouth open so he can spit in it then have me swallow and kiss him, in the middle of an empty street- save for a few pedestrians walking the other way- while we're crossing. Said he likes seeing my expression change, the facial expression itself and being able to read that I love what's being done to me. 

Har har, ISTP


----------



## SharpestNiFe

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I saw someone, a guy I used to fuck, at one of my jobs. I fucking bolted and hid until he left. 80% sure he didn't see me. He was with a girl and she was tall and skinny. That was such a soul crushing experience and if I had a soul, it'd be crushed. I don't know much about him as a person, but I know a shit ton about him sexually.
> 
> Whatever. She probably can't suck and fuck like me.


I always enjoy reading your posts haha. Keep them coming!

Some girls that I've slept with have this "hahaha I'm with this guy now" mentality with me when they see me. My attitude back is "how did I lose? We DID have sex....sounds to me like I'm the winner here...."

Sex culture is weird. Some women are cognitive of the fact that men REALLY like it, and use it as a power tool. I don't go for that ish anymore.


----------



## doineed1

Yes they were all safe and sane. I actually have a type and I stick with it.  

But you are right find situations like that is rare. And rarer yet have it be girls you like. 

And I am not a hot stud by any means. I am however a good friend And very excepting of others. I think that helps.


----------



## William I am

wyldstyle said:


> Tried out a new bullet vibe today...this morning, super nice, and then a half an hour ago.
> 
> I actually balanced a mirror in my inner thigh so I could watch the orgasm..it was pretty cool!!! :tongue:





L said:


> I met a bisexual woman who is in a relationship with an incredibly hot woman (what she said, I've never seen her) on my first day of work today. There are also a few other hot women that I flirted with a little bit (another one in particular might be interested, but I focused too much of my attention on this woman I'm talking about to really explore that avenue).
> 
> Things got hot and heavy between us after work before we finally parted. Nothing past some sexy heavy petting (which I think is my favorite part, even in porn that's the part that gets me going the most is when both parties are just running their hands on each other with clothes still on, trying to get at what's underneath. Fuck I love that part).
> 
> We have another date set up tomorrow where we talked about introducing me to the other woman!
> 
> Now, I realized a little while ago that I got a little carried away and blinded by my own desires and obsession with progression as a seducer and with sex. And I've chastised myself about not being 'that' guy... of course I masturbated first lol.
> 
> We also had a text exchange where she called me manly and sexy and other things and how badly she wanted me. After 22 years of non-stop failing with women that was amazing to read.
> 
> So now I'm left with only the nice guy options:
> 
> a) shoot myself in the foot and call it all off
> b) wait things out a little bit and see what happens
> c) find out if it's an open relationship
> d) meet the other woman and try for a threesome
> e) be a d and give her the dick anyway, because it's on.
> 
> Obviously I want to give her D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down you sex-crazed perverts! I meant option D! Or even option C would be more than enough for me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sucks, I don't want to turn down sex. I've only had sex literally one time in my life before... grrrrr....
> 
> Oh well, look at me now, turning down sex. At least that's something to be proud of... right?


I recommend C, D, and E in that order. Or maybe C, D, E, then if E worked, go back to D.
Screw A. b) Is also a good option and could accomplish c. If she's as fun and free as she sounds, she'll probably tell you the situation.


----------



## wyldstyle

William I am said:


> I recommend C, D, and E in that order. Or maybe C, D, E, then if E worked, go back to D.
> Screw A. b) Is also a good option and could accomplish c. If she's as fun and free as she sounds, she'll probably tell you the situation.


You quoted me and left me hanging...LOL...that is OK...

Too much masturbation last night not enough sleep. My man wasn't here...


----------



## Promethea

I lost my smile, couldn't find it.. turned out it was hidden under my vibrator this whole time.


----------



## carlaviii

L said:


> Oh well, look at me now, turning down sex. At least that's something to be proud of... right?


And you doubted yourself... :laughing:

Keep us sex-crazed perverts updated, though. We're all rooting for you.


----------



## drmiller100

Promethea said:


> I lost my smile, couldn't find it.. turned out it was hidden under my vibrator this whole time.


let me know and I'll help you look for it next time!!!!


----------



## Kyandigaru

anytime I hear a woman complain about a man being too rough during sex. I automatically would wish I was there to experience it. I haven't have GOOD dick. Pretty embarrassing, considering my age. I guess there is time. However, I still want to suck some dick from time to time...


----------



## doineed1

Kyandigaru said:


> anytime I hear a woman complain about a man being too rough during sex. I automatically would wish I was there to experience it. I haven't have GOOD dick. Pretty embarrassing, considering my age. I guess there is time. However, I still want to suck some dick from time to time...


Maybe you did you just didn't know it.


----------



## Morfy

doineed1 said:


> Maybe you did you just didn't know it.


Wat?


----------



## doineed1

Morfinyon said:


> Wat?


Huh?


----------



## Morfy

doineed1 said:


> Huh?


How would that even work?


----------



## doineed1

Morfinyon said:


> How would that even work?



That is a good question.


----------



## Kyandigaru

I've had two so-called lovers and they were complete shit. im so embarrassed. LOL


----------



## doineed1

Kyandigaru said:


> I've had two so-called lovers and they were complete shit. im so embarrassed. LOL


Sometimes you just have to find the right partner. Not every puzzle piece is the right one.


----------



## Kyandigaru

my 'puzzle' isn't even big. I have a tight one and even three fingers is too much....


----------



## L

Dead. In. The. Water. 

This is the second girl that has called me 'boyfriend material' >.< 
The first one was after we slept together and the second one has told me is the reason she doesn't want to sleep with me. How does that happen? I'm not boyfriend material goddamnit! >.< No! I straight up tell women this specifically in the beginning! 

And there are a number of reasons for this but they refuse to listen! kj;alsdkjgl;kasdj;tlisaj;/kdj

I don't like it...


----------



## doineed1

Kyandigaru said:


> my 'puzzle' isn't even big. I have a tight one and even three fingers is too much....


 See ya know the piece your looking for.. now go grab it. See I am sure if the right guy knew this info you would be set already.


----------



## Kyandigaru

doineed1 said:


> See ya know the piece your looking for.. now go grab it. See I am sure if the right guy knew this info you would be set already.


too bad they are mainly shallow fucks. Its fine, I will be happy when he comes..


----------



## doineed1

Kyandigaru said:


> too bad they are mainly shallow fucks. Its fine, I will be happy when he comes..


I can't say I disagree with you there.. I couldn't imagine looking for Mr right..


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

I keep fantasizing about sucking random guys off and imagining what their junk looks like underneath all their clothes. So frustrating. How do you help an oral fixation?


----------



## William I am

L said:


> Dead. In. The. Water.
> 
> This is the second girl that has called me 'boyfriend material' >.<
> The first one was after we slept together and the second one has told me is the reason she doesn't want to sleep with me. How does that happen? I'm not boyfriend material goddamnit! >.< No! I straight up tell women this specifically in the beginning!
> 
> And there are a number of reasons for this but they refuse to listen! kj;alsdkjgl;kasdj;tlisaj;/kdj
> 
> I don't like it...



Maybe it's because you're so considerate that you tell them things like that beforehand.


----------



## William I am

I swear to god. I am going to be so pissed off if the women I've been emailing lately aren't interested because I have body hair. Like jesus christ it would take so long to shave it, and moreover, I would have razorburn head to toe. Thank you curly hair...


----------



## doineed1

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I keep fantasizing about sucking random guys off and imagining what their junk looks like underneath all their clothes. So frustrating. How do you help an oral fixation?


That seems like it would be easy to solve.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

doineed1 said:


> That seems like it would be easy to solve.


How?


----------



## doineed1

isingthebodyelectric said:


> How?



Umm. Just go do it I guess. Lol


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

doineed1 said:


> Umm. Just go do it I guess. Lol


It's not that simple.


----------



## StElmosDream

isingthebodyelectric said:


> It's not that simple.


Most males on a friday night might not refuse if asked though ;-)


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

StElmosDream said:


> Most males on a friday night might not refuse if asked though ;-)


I wouldn't want to have to beg. I have some self respect..


----------



## doineed1

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I wouldn't want to have to beg. I have some self respect..


Don't beg then.. you could always just ask.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

doineed1 said:


> Don't beg then.. you could always just ask.


How would I do that without looking desperate? Like I said, not that simple. Not as if i get approached where I could bring that up. Would be awkward and I know what answer id get.


----------



## L

William I am said:


> Maybe it's because you're so considerate that you tell them things like that beforehand.


Fuck that shit! No! I'm not considerate! I'm an asshole! 

I AM NOT BOYFRIEND MATERIAL!!!! I AM NOT CUTE NOR SWEET!!! THE APPROPRIATE TERM IS MANLY DAMMIT!!! >.< 
GRRRRRRRRRRR

Even in high school before I knew anything about PUA or game or anything like that I knew that 'boyfriend material' = 'I wouldn't fuck with a 50 mile pole'.


fml...


----------



## StElmosDream

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I wouldn't want to have to beg. I have some self respect..


I doubt you'd have to beg when many guys are not likely to say no (well I probably would; not a fan of casuals) but I see your point when having an agenda is a bit forced unless there is alcohol and seedy surroundings.


----------



## RetroVortex

isingthebodyelectric said:


> How would I do that without looking desperate? Like I said, not that simple. Not as if i get approached where I could bring that up. Would be awkward and I know what answer id get.


Why not go somewhere where people cut loose and get tipsy, Chat up a fellow for a bit, and see if he's up for some fun?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

StElmosDream said:


> I doubt you'd have to beg when many guys are not likely to say no (well I probably would; not a fan of casuals) but I see your point when having an agenda is a bit forced unless there is alcohol and seedy surroundings.


They are more likely to say no to me than most other women. Yeah kinda would probably freak them out lol.


----------



## doineed1

isingthebodyelectric said:


> How would I do that without looking desperate? Like I said, not that simple. Not as if i get approached where I could bring that up. Would be awkward and I know what answer id get.


I will coach you threw it.. trust me.


----------



## StElmosDream

isingthebodyelectric said:


> They are more likely to say no to me than most other women. Yeah kinda would probably freak them out lol.


Not necessary if you 'mention it' around closing time; to put it crudely many are not picky as long as they get anything to brag about.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

StElmosDream said:


> Not necessary if you 'mention it' around closing time; to put it crudely many are not picky as long as they get anything to brag about.


Good points.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I really want to eat a black girl out


----------



## L

I met a confirmed INTP at my workplace, I shall friend him lol. 

And I may be meeting (in person first time) another ENTP (suspected) who's hot and female and I'm like completely nerdgasming right now!!!!


----------



## carlaviii

L said:


> I AM NOT CUTE NOR SWEET!!! THE APPROPRIATE TERM IS MANLY DAMMIT!!! >.<
> GRRRRRRRRRRR


_solidarity fist salute

_Yeah, we NT's have got to stick together.


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I really want to eat a black girl out


i'd really love to watch you do that.


----------



## William I am

isingthebodyelectric said:


> It's not that simple.



If you appear female and are asking males: 




If you appear male and are asking females: 




It's pretty much that simple.


----------



## cosmia

William I am said:


> If you appear female and are asking males:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you appear male and are asking females:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much that simple.


Lmao she's so pretty though! I wonder if the results would be different if they used somebody more average-looking?


----------



## carlaviii

Maybe this was a little mean... he paused for a moment, in fucking me, to keep from coming too quickly. So I gave his dick a little squeeze and completely startled him. Almost set him off, lol.

It's good to be able to laugh during sex. Hope I see him again, it was fun.


----------



## wyldstyle

William I am said:


> If you appear female and are asking males:
> 
> If you appear male and are asking females:
> 
> It's pretty much that simple.


Yep! Not surprising at all!


----------



## William I am

cosmia said:


> Lmao she's so pretty though! I wonder if the results would be different if they used somebody more average-looking?


I think he's pretty comparably good looking too, but I think you make a good point. If someone less attractive were to try it, it might work. I know people who would say she's not very attractive though (I think they're nuts lol).


----------



## William I am

Yuugi said:


> One time, when my girlfriend and I were having sex, I peed when I orgasmed. I didn't notice until she told me, though, because I'm a squirter.


Me too, much to that ex girlfriend's dismay... since it was in her mouth :blushed: I think that's why I basically never cum from oral.


----------



## Yuugi

William I am said:


> Me too, much to that ex girlfriend's dismay... since it was in her mouth :blushed: I think that's why I basically never cum from oral.


I thought it was impossible to pee with a boner, but I'm a lesbian so I don't know.

I just peed on her hand. And the bed. And my leg. I peed everywhere.


----------



## Kyora

Yuugi said:


> One time, when my girlfriend and I were having sex, I peed when I orgasmed. I didn't notice until she told me, though, because I'm a squirter.


You didn't notice? You intrigued me... Is it the same feeling? sorry for asking such a question...


----------



## Yuugi

Kyora said:


> You didn't notice? You intrigued me... Is it the same feeling? sorry for asking such a question...


No, I didn't notice. I usually squirt when I come so it just felt like I was squirting. A lot.

I mean peeing normally doesn't feel like squirting...When I'm about to squirt, my vagina gets all hot and tingly.


----------



## drmiller100

Yuugi said:


> No, I didn't notice. I usually squirt when I come so it just felt like I was squirting. A lot.
> 
> I mean peeing normally doesn't feel like squirting...When I'm about to squirt, my vagina gets all hot and tingly.


did you maybe just squirt a lot? 

sometimes squirting has a very, ummm, different taste/flavor. not pee, but not nearly as neutral as it usually is.

to me, squirting is like water, with a very minor hint of something. but sometimes it can have pretty strong.

this is comparing the same lady, with different times. dont' know what causes the difference. and some guys think squirting is really peeing.


----------



## drmiller100

William I am said:


> Me too, much to that ex girlfriend's dismay... since it was in her mouth :blushed: I think that's why I basically never cum from oral.


i can't pee with a boner.


----------



## RetroVortex

drmiller100 said:


> i can't pee with a boner.


Really? You can't?

It's a bit tough, but I've done it quite a bit. 
Comes out like a jetstream! :laughing:

Ever find when you ejaculate after peeing previously it becomes really liquidy? 
(I'd imagine it would be quite messy in a tango, nevertheless awkward solo)


----------



## drmiller100

RetroVortex said:


> Really? You can't?
> 
> It's a bit tough, but I've done it quite a bit.
> Comes out like a jetstream! :laughing:
> 
> Ever find when you ejaculate after peeing previously it becomes really liquidy?
> (I'd imagine it would be quite messy in a tango, nevertheless awkward solo)


Nope. not familiar with any of that.


----------



## Yuugi

drmiller100 said:


> did you maybe just squirt a lot?
> 
> sometimes squirting has a very, ummm, different taste/flavor. not pee, but not nearly as neutral as it usually is.
> 
> to me, squirting is like water, with a very minor hint of something. but sometimes it can have pretty strong.
> 
> this is comparing the same lady, with different times. dont' know what causes the difference. and some guys think squirting is really peeing.


It was yellow and smelled like pee. xD


----------



## drmiller100

Yuugi said:


> It was yellow and smelled like pee. xD


Oh. (smiles)


----------



## Yuugi

Now I'm wondering...can men urinate with an erection?


----------



## RetroVortex

Yuugi said:


> Now I'm wondering...can men urinate with an erection?


I can. 
Takes a bit of control to do though. 
(You kind of have to push for it, and of course you do it sitting down. Lest it gets super messy! :laughing


----------



## L

Yuugi said:


> Now I'm wondering...can men urinate with an erection?


I can't. Sometimes I can't even pee with a half chub.

EDIT: or with other people around me... had a bad experience as a teen and now I'm pee shy... still gives me chills... 

But seriously? Who takes the urinal right next to an occupied one and then looks at your penis???? Only thing I could do was lock up, strain to urinate, fail and then zip up and ship out.

That's just fucked up man... never take the urinal next to an occupied one unless you have to! It's just basic bathroom etiquette.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I remember in 7th grade sex ed, the teacher told us guys couldn't urinate while they were erect. But since then, I've heard a few stories from guys about pissing while hard. So, there's that


----------



## Wellsy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I remember in 7th grade sex ed, the teacher told us guys couldn't urinate while they were erect. But since then, I've heard a few stories from guys about pissing while hard. So, there's that


I'd say that's true.
But then when woken up with morning wood or I've cum and i'm still somewhat hard I lean against the back wall trying to angle myself to take a piss.
I'm wondering if its about how stimulated it is, because i'd say there's no chance of me peeing when I'm getting off. Though often after cumming I feel that urge to piss.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Wellsy said:


> I'm wondering if its about how stimulated it is, because i'd say there's no chance of me peeing when I'm getting off. Though often after cumming I feel that urge to piss.


Yeah, I think that's a big part of it. There's a sphincter that closes the urethra off from the bladder when the guy's about to cum. You definitely can't cum and piss at the same time. Probably just one or the other


----------



## Yuugi

This is so educational!


----------



## FX

Yuugi said:


> Now I'm wondering...can men urinate with an erection?


Some can.


----------



## William I am

Yuugi said:


> Three different girls?



Lol, I should be so lucky.


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I remember in 7th grade sex ed, the teacher told us guys couldn't urinate while they were erect. But since then, I've heard a few stories from guys about pissing while hard. So, there's that


Well, like most things told in a 7th grade sex ed class, there are exceptions. 




Yuugi said:


> Now I'm wondering...can men urinate with an erection?


Yes, but it's not really easy. There's a point on the scale of all the way hard to 40% hard where it gets easier for me. /shrug



GinningPuma4011 said:


> Yeah, I think that's a big part of it. There's a sphincter that closes the urethra off from the bladder when the guy's about to cum. You definitely can't cum and piss at the same time. Probably just one or the other


There's a sphincter and it's supposed to pick one or the other (two sphincters maybe?). There's this thing where it doesn't close all the way and your semen can back up into your bladder rather than coming out called anterograde ejaculation.


----------



## L

L said:


> Out of state buddy isn't having a very good weekend and it's in my nature to try and cheer people up and be a good friend. She already knows what I want and we both know it isn't happening. She leaves tomorrow and I've probably screwed everything up now by being who I am yet again...
> 
> Years of conditioning is difficult to undue and I'm the useless thing people turn to when they're sad and the invisible 'doesn't exist' when they're not. Even the friend I thought I'd made on here no longer speaks to me after multiple attempts...
> 
> _*I know what I'm supposed to do and I know it would work out best but I still go with being a dumbass. Everyone's needs are being met but mine and it's my own fault.*_


Just the kick in the ass I needed!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

William I am said:


> I'm kind of sad that this new woman in my life is infertile... but kind of glad too because it means no worries about pregnancy, and the only thing that gave me peace of mind like that before was two different IUDs in two different young women that frequently stabbed me in the dick.


That reminds me of one of the guys I'm messing around with. Creampies/breeding is one of our fetishes. We were talking about it one time and at that time I wasn't on birth control. He asked me what I would do if I really became pregnant then told me a story about how he got a girl pregnant and she ended up getting an abortion; when he found out, he was crushed. He said if he ever got me pregnant and I got an abortion, he wouldn't want to know. 


----------------------------

Last night, the guy asked me to take pictures of him cuz he started working out and wants to track his progress through pics. I just felt really weird taking his pictures while he was posing. I felt like some perv even though it was pretty innocent at first. Halfway through, I noticed his resemblance to Terry Richardson. I don't know, it was just too fucking weird. It didn't help that I was as high as a kite. 

It wasn't long til I started begging for his cum after he started fucking me. His tolerance is so much higher than mine because he smokes everyday; I was good after one big hit. It probably wasn't that long, but it seemed like forever cuz I was so high and the guy kept saying he was going to cum. So, I begged for it because I really love the way it feels, even if it's into a condom, but I'm not sure if he wanted to already. I feel kinda bad about that.


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> That reminds me of one of the guys I'm messing around with. Creampies/breeding is one of our fetishes. We were talking about it one time and at that time I wasn't on birth control. He asked me what I would do if I really became pregnant then told me a story about how he got a girl pregnant and she ended up getting an abortion; when he found out, he was crushed. He said if he ever got me pregnant and I got an abortion, he wouldn't want to know.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Last night, the guy asked me to take pictures of him cuz he started working out and wants to track his progress through pics. I just felt really weird taking his pictures while he was posing. I felt like some perv even though it was pretty innocent at first. Halfway through, I noticed his resemblance to Terry Richardson. I don't know, it was just too fucking weird. It didn't help that I was as high as a kite.
> 
> It wasn't long til I started begging for his cum after he started fucking me. His tolerance is so much higher than mine because he smokes everyday; I was good after one big hit. It probably wasn't that long, but it seemed like forever cuz I was so high and the guy kept saying he was going to cum. So, I begged for it because I really love the way it feels, even if it's into a condom, but I'm not sure if he wanted to already. I feel kinda bad about that.


Oh my GOD that was fucking hot. Got me hard just reading it. I really want to cum inside her. I need to figure out how to fight off these SSRI side effects and get past them. 

Also, I've always had a fantasy of getting high as fuckall and having nice hot sex.


----------



## Villainous

Angaliene said:


> I am in a committed relationship of a year and half with my boyfriend, but I find myself having sexual fantasies about other guys all the time. It makes me feel extremely guilty because I love him so much. I know I would never cheat, and because I have a rather vivid imagination, my thoughts actually sustain my urges so I would never act out. Still, I feel dirty. :/



It'd be weird if you didn't. Totally normal thoughts


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Sexual frustration is a pain.

I want to put my head through a wall, because _I can't put my head through a wall.

_:dry:


----------



## zaczacattack

I'm really addicted to random chat sites. On the surface I pretend I just do it for the lols and to talk to people cause I'm bored. But in actuality, it's to tide my frustrating sexual desires. I don't know how to stop.


----------



## knife

@*zaczacattack* The way I did was, I hooked up with someone living in the same area I did and that turned into a three-year relationship. Results may vary.


----------



## William I am

Jeezus there are some fucking horrible people on this planet. 

Fuck rapists. Just. One bullet to the head. Maybe not even all rapists, but psychopath rapists who do it because "god told me to" or because "atheists deserve it"... yes. Absolutely yes.

Those bruises on her... I don't even know how to feel. I'm going to call a rape crisis line for myself so I can get some good advice on how to help her deal and for myself.


----------



## renna

I need sex. Like bad. And not just any sex. I need intense, hard then soft then hard again, pull my hair, hold my arms back, flip me this way and turn me that way, bend me over and grab my hips, double penetrate me and give me a deep intense orgasm. Make me soooo wet it's dripping down my legs. 
Yeah.... it's been awhile.....


----------



## wyldstyle

drmiller100 said:


> did you maybe just squirt a lot?
> 
> sometimes squirting has a very, ummm, different taste/flavor. not pee, but not nearly as neutral as it usually is.
> 
> to me, squirting is like water, with a very minor hint of something. but sometimes it can have pretty strong.
> 
> this is comparing the same lady, with different times. dont' know what causes the difference. and some guys think squirting is really peeing.


I kind of wonder if that is kind of holding me back from orgasms during oral...

Usually squirting for me is a little during orgasm, however it *can* be a ton, sometimes almost more like a gush if things are intense.

I do not always squirt, usually with vaginal orgasms, not as often with clitoral...combination ones usually! The hubby loves the sensation, it really turns him on. But yeah, some guys don't have a clue. I pretty much remember always squirting...ever since I started masturbating, it is just me!


----------



## wyldstyle

I hate being fucking attracted to an asshole, misogynistic, pig. 

How can someone be so nice and nasty at the same time? Trying to decide wtf I should do, if anything.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

renna said:


> I need sex. Like bad. And not just any sex. I need intense, hard then soft then hard again, pull my hair, hold my arms back, flip me this way and turn me that way, bend me over and grab my hips, double penetrate me and give me a deep intense orgasm. Make me soooo wet it's dripping down my legs.
> Yeah.... it's been awhile.....


Wanna go out for coffee sometime?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Wanna go out for coffee sometime?


There were a few times where I asked to skip the coffee. One time, the guy asked if I wanted to get a drink or go for some coffee, but I wanted to skip it. Ended up going straight to his place and as soon as he opened the door and I stepped in, I grabbed him, pulling him in close to kiss me. Feeling his erection pressed up against my body made me so hot and wet. I was begging to have him inside me almost right away while he was kissing my neck and feeling me up under my dress. This was right outside his neighbor's door.

He lived on the third floor in a 3 story walk up. After the first flight of stairs, I stopped him to undo his pants and pull his cock out so I could suck him off for a little. Was there for like two mins before we started heading up again. We barely made it into his apt.

He moved away


----------



## Morfy

I love reading ginningpuma's and wyldstyle's stories lol


----------



## The King Of Dreams

GinningPuma4011 said:


> There were a few times where I asked to skip the coffee. One time, the guy asked if I wanted to get a drink or go for some coffee, but I wanted to skip it. Ended up going straight to his place and as soon as he opened the door and I stepped in, I grabbed him, pulling him in close to kiss me. Feeling his erection pressed up against my body made me so hot and wet. I was begging to have him inside me almost right away while he was kissing my neck and feeling me up under my dress. This was right outside his neighbor's door.
> 
> He lived on the third floor in a 3 story walk up. After the first flight of stairs, I stopped him to undo his pants and pull his cock out so I could suck him off for a little. Was there for like two mins before we started heading up again. We barely made it into his apt.
> 
> He moved away


Hey, my family is from West Philly. Wow, that was intense...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

The King Of Dreams said:


> Hey, my family is from West Philly. Wow, that was intense...


I go to school in West Philly. UC, if you want to be a creeper.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I go to school in West Philly. UC, if you want to be a creeper.


Singing the TLC song "creep" "So I creep, YEAH, cuz he doesn't know what I do and nobody else supposed to know, oh so I creep"


----------



## GinningPuma4011

The King Of Dreams said:


> Singing the TLC song "creep" "So I creep, YEAH, cuz he doesn't know what I do and nobody else supposed to know, oh so I creep"


That's my fuckin jam, d0e


----------



## The King Of Dreams

GinningPuma4011 said:


> That's my fuckin jam, d0e


I aim to please :wink: (I'm a giver, it may be because I'm a 9w1 sx/so)


----------



## renna

Not sure if this is a sexual confession or not. 

..... I've been taking Panax Ginseng for a week now. It's helps with a lot of things, clarity of mind/focus, energy levels, inflammation, Erectile Dysfunction, fertility issues, diabetes.... etc etc. And it really does work! It's crazy.
But......... O. M. G. - I'll tell you what - it makes me want to hump the crap out of everything all day. I feel like some teenager who can't stop thinking/wanting sex! :blushed: This is getting ridiculous!!


----------



## TootsieBear267

I wanna thank Jordan for helping me fulfill my fantasy yesterday. You're a great lover and I would love to have another "date" with you.


----------



## mony

My confession:
I get turned on by a guy who can argue with me (in a non-abusive way of course). I know it sounds strange, but I appreciate his confidence to fight for what he thinks is right and find it irresistible.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

renna said:


> Not sure if this is a sexual confession or not.
> 
> ..... I've been taking Panax Ginseng for a week now. It's helps with a lot of things, clarity of mind/focus, energy levels, inflammation, Erectile Dysfunction, fertility issues, diabetes.... etc etc. And it really does work! It's crazy.
> But......... O. M. G. - I'll tell you what - it makes me want to hump the crap out of everything all day. I feel like some teenager who can't stop thinking/wanting sex! :blushed: This is getting ridiculous!!


now you know how ENFP feels on a regular basis

Sent from my Huawei Y301A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## L

The King Of Dreams said:


> now you know how ENFP feels on a regular basis
> 
> Sent from my Huawei Y301A1 using Tapatalk


and pretty much every sexually frustrated male... so like 40% of the male American population.


----------



## knife

L said:


> and pretty much every sexually frustrated male... so like 40% of the male American population.


This probably applies to most sexually frustrated females, too. But their percentage is definitely somewhat lower.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

L said:


> and pretty much every sexually frustrated male... so like 40% of the male American population.


precisely my friend. 

Sent from my Huawei Y301A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mostly Harmless

This is not really a sexual confession but I just had an intense pang of nostalgia for my ESTP ex. I mean, sure, we fought all the time and he periodically accused me of cheating on him and was a homophobic jerk and had mommy issues and dropped out of school to become a junkie with rage issues and then just disappeared completely from my life ... but it wasn't all bad.

Jokes aside, there was a gem of a guy somewhere inside that hot mess of a human being and we had fun together. I would never ever ever ever ever want to date him again but a part of me is sad that I don't know where he is or how to find him ... or even whether he's dead or alive.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Mechanical engineers. Wet.
Biomedical engineers. Wet.
Actually, most engineers. But those two...

Intelligence. Wet. 
Working in medical industry. Wet


----------



## L

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Mechanical engineers. Wet.
> Biomedical engineers. Wet.
> Actually, most engineers. But those two...
> 
> Intelligence. Wet.
> Working in medical industry. Wet


What about call centers? Or doing parkour?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

L said:


> What about call centers? Or doing parkour?


Do what you need to do

Parkour is cool


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Mechanical engineers. Wet.
> Biomedical engineers. Wet.
> Actually, most engineers. But those two...
> 
> Intelligence. Wet.
> Working in medical industry. Wet


professors of IT???


----------



## Sun Lips

This isn't _really_ sexual, I'm just not sure where else to confess it.

Recently, my fiance's best friend was visiting us for a few days. I've known him forever and we're great friends.. Never anything weird at all. 

But I had the most bizarre dream. I was falling asleep on the couch while the two of us were watching a movie (fiance was at work). Half asleep, it seemed so real - I remember him leaning down next to me, and putting his chin on my shoulder, and talking to me, asking if I understood something or other. It didn't seem weird at the time, either. Once I woke up, I had to do the thing where I had the memory and wondered briefly if it actually happened. I'm pretty certain I was dreaming, though. Because if I wasn't.. um, whut?

I think I acted weird after that. -__-


----------



## phony

COUNTDOWN TO FUCKTOWN<333
3weeks 1day 22hours 36minutes 25seconds

edit - 24 seconds
edit - 23 seconds
edit - 22 se


----------



## MidnightPicnic

I guess it is out of character for an enfj to disclose this kind of stuff. I don't think any of this applies to other Enfjs. I'm a little ashamed. I know I'm gonna be judged anyway. But I feel comfortable sharing this here. It's so strange to think about it, but I need to vent.

Since the break-up several months ago, I've been very frustrated, and started thinking deeply about my sexual side. The previous year was wonderful, and the next year began the "adjustment" phase. We hadn't pursued anything physical much for the final year, and nothing at all sexually intimate for nearly the last six months as our relationship gradually transitioned into a friendship somehow. I've never been in a sexless relationship before, I've never been with-held that kind of intimacy, and it hurts the same as if I were denied conversation or laughs and cuddling, all of which were present.

In my stages of singledom, I always remain pretty romantic and dreamy. I'll buy beautifully illustrated valentine cards for myself and friends, have a little pretty dinner set up occasionally on my own with 50s tunes to accompany me.

Well here's some varying sexually strange things:

• I've never cared for masturbation; I want, I need intimacy with someone I adore & at any time, and that's how I get off, purely on intimacy, which makes the patience and frustration perfect, because I'm always ready. : )

• there've been times when someone smarter than me, who manages to make me laugh whilst maintaining a completely sweet yet dead-pan face, kinda embarrassingly makes me get quite ... Hmm.. "Happy".. yeah... 

• this is the weirdest of all... I wish it was something like "ankle-waxing fetish videos", or "triple-nipple slapping", or something a little more "traditionally fetish". But alas, here we go...

I recently learned of a very powerful song that turns me on whenever I listen to/watch it, called "You're the Voice" by John Farnham.

It is so powerful to me, his voice, the words, his positivity and concern for humanity, how I feel for others, everything I wish to scream and sing to the world. It's like hearing/feeling all my stressful convictions, vibrating through his heart/voice, is an extremely powerful cathartic release, which is how I view sex; a delicious form of healing. Do I get off on "feeling"? Yup... I guess it's like getting off to snuff videos, except to the opposite extreme... For some reason, all this confident "love" is profoundly sexually arousing ..

It is kind of my "boyfriend" right now. It makes me feel warm, understood, and satiated.. not entirely, but it is really doing it right now for me. Its beyond butterflies, it's fireworks and fountains lol.. This song has been on non-stop for days and days..

It was, for a period in time, a Paul Janz song called "Close my eyes" that did exactly this to me, until I found out we were kind of related. It's still one I think about sometimes, despite the awkwardness.

Here's the video... Forgive the Rick Astley trench-coat, mullet and whatever other corniness that ensues... I guess I just like a good challenge... He and his song are *haawwt*... 
♡₍₍ ू( ͒ᴗ̤ .̮ ᴗ̤ ू ͒) 
(And c'mon, who doesn't like a good bag-pipe solo?) :^B






I wish I was kidding. 
It feels pretty amazing though...
Thank you for letting me share this! My god, have I needed to.. Somewhere...
(꒡ȯ꒡) wo-oh-oh, wo-oh-oh ♫•*¨*•.¸¸♪


----------



## wyldstyle

I can't stop thinking about last night. I am aching, full, hot, and wet all ready for you.

I can't believe I came while you were in my mouth...yes, I remember starting to feel that huge, achy fullness that comes before I explode, but I never expected it to happen. I think it was because you were standing over me, thrusting into my mouth. Face fucking me and I was enjoying it so much. Maybe it was the domination, I don't know. But that huge mental fuck was enough to send me over the edge. I knew I was close from being touched before, while you were thrusting in my mouth I kept on clamping down rhythmically on the stainless wand in my pussy. That was enough to send me over the edge.

And, you laughed and smiled as I moaned while you were still in my mouth. Your expression after I was done was priceless!

But you weren't done with me. You made me come again by thrusting into my pussy. But after you blew your load I wanted more and as you weren't ready it was time for the wand and a clit vibe. My third orgasm of the night ensued...phenomenal. Then you fucked me again. More orgasms, but I wasn't done....you dosed off.

I grabbed the toys , worked myself over. It probably was only 2-3 minutes later, but when I felt so full and so heavy, my pussy rising in ecstacy so intensely I knew it would be huge. But my God...I roared like a mountain lion, over and over, contractions so powerful, ecstacy so insane it was like my body no longer existed and I was pure explosions of energetic bliss. It was so long, deep, intense...surely I was in a different dimension.

Now here I am, aching, throbbing, pulsating with lust and sexual desire so intense I want to track you down, tackle you, and taste your deliciousness all over again. I will certainly remember last night forever.


----------



## Purrfessor

MidnightPicnic said:


> I guess it is out of character for an enfj to disclose this kind of stuff. I don't think any of this applies to other Enfjs. I'm a little ashamed. I know I'm gonna be judged anyway. But I feel comfortable sharing this here. It's so strange to think about it, but I need to vent.
> 
> Since the break-up several months ago, I've been very frustrated, and started thinking deeply about my sexual side. The previous year was wonderful, and the next year began the "adjustment" phase. We hadn't pursued anything physical much for the final year, and nothing at all sexually intimate for nearly the last six months as our relationship gradually transitioned into a friendship somehow. I've never been in a sexless relationship before, I've never been with-held that kind of intimacy, and it hurts the same as if I were denied conversation or laughs and cuddling, all of which were present.
> 
> In my stages of singledom, I always remain pretty romantic and dreamy. I'll buy beautifully illustrated valentine cards for myself and friends, have a little pretty dinner set up occasionally on my own with 50s tunes to accompany me.
> 
> Well here's some varying sexually strange things:
> 
> • I've never cared for masturbation; I want, I need intimacy with someone I adore & at any time, and that's how I get off, purely on intimacy, which makes the patience and frustration perfect, because I'm always ready. : )
> 
> • there've been times when someone smarter than me, who manages to make me laugh whilst maintaining a completely sweet yet dead-pan face, kinda embarrassingly makes me get quite ... Hmm.. "Happy".. yeah...
> 
> • this is the weirdest of all... I wish it was something like "ankle-waxing fetish videos", or "triple-nipple slapping", or something a little more "traditionally fetish". But alas, here we go...
> 
> I recently learned of a very powerful song that turns me on whenever I listen to/watch it, called "You're the Voice" by John Farnham.
> 
> It is so powerful to me, his voice, the words, his positivity and concern for humanity, how I feel for others, everything I wish to scream and sing to the world. It's like hearing/feeling all my stressful convictions, vibrating through his heart/voice, is an extremely powerful cathartic release, which is how I view sex; a delicious form of healing. Do I get off on "feeling"? Yup... I guess it's like getting off to snuff videos, except to the opposite extreme... For some reason, all this confident "love" is profoundly sexually arousing ..
> 
> It is kind of my "boyfriend" right now. It makes me feel warm, understood, and satiated.. not entirely, but it is really doing it right now for me. Its beyond butterflies, it's fireworks and fountains lol.. This song has been on non-stop for days and days..
> 
> It was, for a period in time, a Paul Janz song called "Close my eyes" that did exactly this to me, until I found out we were kind of related. It's still one I think about sometimes, despite the awkwardness.
> 
> Here's the video... Forgive the Rick Astley trench-coat, mullet and whatever other corniness that ensues... I guess I just like a good challenge... He and his song are *haawwt*...
> ♡₍₍ ू( ͒ᴗ̤ .̮ ᴗ̤ ू ͒)
> (And c'mon, who doesn't like a good bag-pipe solo?) :^B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was kidding.
> It feels pretty amazing though...
> Thank you for letting me share this! My god, have I needed to.. Somewhere...
> (꒡ȯ꒡) wo-oh-oh, wo-oh-oh ♫•*¨*•.¸¸♪


You are my dream girl now. Plus you have a Da Vinci quote sig? You're like.. Just the person I desire. Sorry if that sounds creepy. It's not supposed to be.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

wyldstyle said:


> I can't believe I came while you were in my mouth...yes, I remember starting to feel that huge, achy fullness that comes before I explode, but I never expected it to happen. I think it was because you were standing over me, thrusting into my mouth. Face fucking me and I was enjoying it so much. Maybe it was the domination, I don't know. But that huge mental fuck was enough to send me over the edge. I knew I was close from being touched before, while you were thrusting in my mouth I kept on clamping down rhythmically on the stainless wand in my pussy. That was enough to send me over the edge.
> 
> And, you laughed and smiled as I moaned while you were still in my mouth. Your expression after I was done was priceless!


Don't you love when that happens? Giving oral turns me on so much that I can cum just by doing that without touching myself (can also cum via stimulation of my nipples and nothing else). It's fun and I love it, but it can be so frustrating (which I really love at times) when I'm with a Dom, or at least it has been with all the Doms I've been with so far. They all wanted me to ask for permission. For most of them, I've been able to push them off and ask real quick in a coherent manner. 

For one Dom, I was his rope bunny. I'd be soaking with my juices dripping and soaking the surface that was under me until he finally let up and I could get a breath/word in. He said he could always tell by my squirming, but he always made me wait to cum. Bastard. Those were fun times, though


----------



## cosmia

So I'm probably going to have sex tonight, and it's probably going to be awesome, but I'm more excited about the cuddling that will come after  How embarrassing!


----------



## MNiS

cosmia said:


> So I'm probably going to have sex tonight, and it's probably going to be awesome, *but I'm more excited about the cuddling that will come after  How embarrassing!*


It's called the afterglow for a reason.


----------



## MidnightPicnic

Stelliferous said:


> You are my dream girl now. Plus you have a Da Vinci quote sig? You're like.. Just the person I desire. Sorry if that sounds creepy. It's not supposed to be.


You are so sweet, I can't even believe you'd think that. It's just so awkward and embarrassing I can't even begin to describe haha, thank you Stelliferous <3 Getting off on "happy" I figure is just.. well different and nothing I'd feel comfortable talking about with anyone. You are very kind, dexterous kitty. ^_^


----------



## knife

Want to go to a concert with me? (and get laid)


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Maybe if I like the band. What if I find someone there I want more than you...would you be my wing man ?


----------



## knife

What if I find someone there I like more than you?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Than I'll indifferently be your wingman. 

...god I love being obnoxious.


----------



## knife

Admit it, you'd really rather be in a threesome...

Ready to admit you're really an ENTP?


----------



## William I am

@hammersklavier @Daleks_exterminate

Hey guys .... Did somebody say threesome? I got an honorable mention for girth in the dick size thread.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hmmm @William I am that could work  not where you were going with that @hammersklavier ? Lol. Admit it..., you envy that I am just a horny intp and didn't have to become an entp to admit to being so?


----------



## phony

countdown to fucktown: 2 weeks.

ffffffff


----------



## drmiller100

William I am said:


> Hey guys .... Did somebody say threesome? I got an honorable mention for girth in the dick size thread.


LOL!!!!

That's a great gambit! Good on you!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I'm a little nervous about the needle play, but what concerns me the most is that he thinks he's my master. We need to have a chat


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I'm a little nervous about the needle play, but what concerns me the most is that he thinks he's my master. We need to have a chat


I have run across exactly one guy who called himself master who I have any respect for.

at least he didn't capitalize the word.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I'm a little nervous about the needle play, but what concerns me the most is that he thinks he's my master. We need to have a chat


The real problem here is that he doesn't use periods in texts. Complete turn-off.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> The real problem here is that he doesn't use periods in texts. Complete turn-off.


No punctuation whatsoever. Honestly, it took me a minute to figure out what he was saying in his text. But how he texts isn't a real representation of how smart this guy actually is. Is it a little odd that he still uses a flip phone?


----------



## knife

Meh I was a late smartphone adopter myself--course, now I can't live without it


----------



## William I am

I hate smartphones. I have a 7 year old candy-bar style phone. Best phone I've ever owned, and I've had about 5 others since I got it. Samsung SGH-a727. It makes my panties wet. Er...


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> No punctuation whatsoever. Honestly, it took me a minute to figure out what he was saying in his text. But how he texts isn't a real representation of how smart this guy actually is. Is it a little odd that he still uses a flip phone?


I hate those people! God I couldn't fucking stand trying to text with this shit. :angry:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> I have run across exactly one guy who called himself master who I have any respect for.
> 
> at least he didn't capitalize the word.


I told him before that I've never had one, don't want one and I don't want to be collared at all. When I told him, I could see how disappointed he was. I know he was looking for a more meaningful committed relationship with the BDSM element. I, on the other hand, want to keep things a little more casual. 

He identifies as a master, but I don't think he actually see me as his property and slave. He hasn't been overbearing in the least bit and he's been respectful so far. 

I think he's poly. The girl he mentioned in the text is supposedly his slave.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> He identifies as a master, but I don't think he actually see me as his property and slave. He hasn't been overbearing in the least bit and he's been respectful so far.


From my understanding, "masters" in committed BDSM relationships usually don't treat their "slave" like dirt (outside of the bedroom). Idk though.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> From my understanding, "masters" in committed BDSM relationships usually don't treat their "slave" like dirt (outside of the bedroom). Idk though.


Oh, no. I wasn't implying that most masters usually do. But I have run into guys who considered themselves masters and they really tried to control every aspect of my life and make me their slave. One tried to get all the passwords of every online acct and tried to control who I talked to online, one wanted me to check in with him like every hr on the hr by calling him and one tried to make all the decisions for me such as what I'd wear everyday. 

Wut










I can be a sub, a cumslut fucktoy. Not a slave


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Oh, no. I wasn't implying that most masters usually do. But I have run into guys who considered themselves masters and they really tried to control every aspect of my life and make me their slave. One tried to get all the passwords of every online acct and tried to control who I talked to online, one wanted me to check in with him like every hr on the hr by calling him and one tried to make all the decisions for me such as what I'd wear everyday.
> 
> 
> Wut


why do you allow men like this to even come into your life?


----------



## Kyandigaru

The King Of Dreams said:


> I always told myself that I would never have sex under the influence. Even if i were married, I wouldn't want to. I want to remember the experience so I want to be sober when I do it.


drunk sex is sloppy, tipsy sex is exciting to me. i get horny at that stage...lol


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Sure, pulling out can be effective if a woman is sure about her cycle and keeps track of it with no problem. But, it's not a very effective method if the woman has irregular cycles and isn't on some hormonal contraceptive. It doesn't work for everyone. Also, it doesn't help prevent STDs/STIs. I guess if you're monogamous and confident enough in your partner, then STDs aren't an issue.
> 
> The volume of sperm in precum isn't nearly as much as what's found in semen, but there have been traces of sperm found in precum. It ultimately depends on the guy, but to say there's no sperm in precum and it doesn't matter is pretty ignorant.
> Sperm content of pre-ejaculatory fluid
> 
> Why the hell would I want to risk that and run the risk of becoming pregnant? Why would you want to take that chance with a woman if she wasn't so sure about it? Are you ready to handle the consequences? Better safe than sorry. In these situations it's really up to the woman- she knows her body best and if she wants to use a condom or not, then so be it. If the guy objects to using a condom when she wants to, it raises a bunch of red flags for me. He can just go fuck someone else.



I'm talking strictly about relationships where the only concern is pregnancy. Yes, there are traces of sperm in precum but when we're talking about a few hundred (not all of which are motile, healthy or lucky enough to reach an egg) compared to millions - and even with millions, some people try for months and years before a pregnancy is achieved.

Cycles have nothing to do with it. That's a different method, the rhythm method, and your comments are valid for that, but not for pulling out.

I'll use condoms the first few times with someone, but I hate them with a passion. Might as well spray myself with lidocaine. They're pretty terrible for preventing pregnancy.

@L Washing it out is a bad idea. It actually increases the likelihood of pregnancy because the vagina is a rather inhospitable environment for sperm, full of mechanisms to kill off the weak ones. Washing it out removes the mucouses that will kill sperm and doesn't remove all of the sperm. Bad idea.


----------



## HAL

Regarding the talk of condoms vs pulling out:

For all the girlfriends I've had, I've pulled out. There were a couple of times where she would be late for her period and we'd get scared, but in the end she wasn't pregnant so the lateness was not related. Well maybe it was related because unprotected sex is 'natural' and creates a different hormone balance, which can alter menstruation cycles.

My scariest moment was actually when using a condom. It was with my most recent girlfriend, who saw her body as a temple and was almost scared to death of doing it unprotected. She fucking loved sex, but it had to be with a condom. Anyway one day we'd done it and often we'd go for quite a while before I finished, which often meant the lubrication in the condom wore off so there was loads of friction and it really felt like it might break or become ineffective in some way. So, cutting to the chase, I finished (with condom on) then pulled out of her and the thing had become so tight (because of the lost lubrication) that it looked like cum had squeezed out of the bottom of it. It was scary shit. She was so late for her period that I had to go and get a pregnancy test to be sure. Luckily it must have been stress or something that caused her to start so late.

Anyway the bottom line is that we had a far scarier 'OMG could be pregnant' situation when using a condom. Because it looked like the thing had not done its job properly. If I had just been able to pull out, I would have not got any cum anywhere near the danger zone.

Also. I prefer unprotected. It feels better for both parties and, in my opinion, pulling out and doing it all over her is way more intimate. And I like that.


----------



## Chewiebon

The King Of Dreams said:


> I always told myself that I would never have sex under the influence. Even if i were married, I wouldn't want to. I want to remember the experience so I want to be sober when I do it.


If we had a few drinks, I would have been fine with it. But she was very drunk, I was pretty drunk.

I have to keep a clear head during sex, expecially with a woman smaller then me.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Chewiebon said:


> If we had a few drinks, I would have been fine with it. But she was very drunk, I was pretty drunk.
> 
> I have to keep a clear head during sex, expecially with a woman smaller then me.


That's understandable. I was just speaking of what I would do. Just a statement about me. Sorry if I sounded like I was judging or counseling. I was just sayin'.


----------



## devoid

For once in my life I am single and don't want to have sex with anyone. I think this is what growing up feels like.


----------



## FakeLefty

devoid said:


> For once in my life I am single and don't want to have sex with anyone. I think this is what growing up feels like.


Oh dear. It seems like it has come to this. Does this mean that the Chicago Cubs will win the World Series? :shocked:

:tongue:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

MRW a guy says, "if you ever want to hook up again, just hit me up" right after you tell him you're not interested in hooking up anymore.


----------



## L

I just helped a guy out and I don't think he even realizes how much I helped him out... 

I may not be a master seducer but I do know the effect I have on people while in the moment lol. 

You're welcome.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Morfy McHetero said:


> I'm so horny lately but don't feel like masturbating rip x_x


The struggleee


----------



## L

I think I might be a sociopath. 

The grandmother that kicked me out of her house on Xmas just died earlier today and all I can think about are these different girls I've recently met and how much I want to fuck them... 

Especially this one with really big boobs...


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I want to be completely manhandled. (Note: With in the context of a committed relationship with trust only). But yeah.... I want power struggle sex. He bites, I bite harder, he bites even harder... Him ripping my clothes off, forcing my legs open, holding them down and fucking me while I try to fight back and loose. Him pinning me down with his strength and me having to take it.

ha...um *hides now*:blushed:


----------



## michaelthemessiah

I um want to do missionary :$


----------



## FX

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> I um want to do missionary :$


That sounds pretty tame to me.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Foxical Paradox said:


> That sounds pretty tame to me.


It was a joke lmao XD but for reals I am fairly tame sex scares me tbh hahah at least irl I am a virgin tho so that probably explains it


----------



## FX

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> It was a joke lmao XD but for reals I am fairly tame sex scares me tbh hahah at least irl I am a virgin tho so that probably explains it


I'm a virgin myself... for me, the idea of doggy style is more appealing. I just find something hot about the idea of a guy fucking me from behind. =3


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Foxical Paradox said:


> I'm a virgin myself... for me, the idea of doggy style is more appealing. I just find something hot about the idea of a guy fucking me from behind.


That doesn't sound very intimate to me so idk if I'd be down for that for me it's all about intimacy getting like closer with the person I love type thing idk maybe I'll warm up to the crazier stuff once I start doing it


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Foxical Paradox said:


> I'm a virgin myself... for me, the idea of doggy style is more appealing. I just find something hot about the idea of a guy fucking me from behind. =3


It's even better... with a leash!

*speaking from experience*

:blushed:


----------



## FX

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> That doesn't sound very intimate to me so idk if I'd be down for that for me it's all about intimacy getting like closer with the person I love type thing idk maybe I'll warm up to the crazier stuff once I start doing it


I do have submissive tendencies, so that might be part of it.


----------



## FX

WamphyriThrall said:


> It's even better... with a leash!
> 
> *speaking from experience*
> 
> :blushed:


Ooh, kinky! That sounds like it'd be fun. ^^


----------



## michaelthemessiah

WamphyriThrall said:


> It's even better... with a leash!
> 
> *speaking from experience*
> 
> :blushed:


Oh shit :$:$:$


----------



## Kyandigaru

whoever I sleep with once I gain enough confidence, I hope the next guy knowns how to dick down...


----------



## wyldstyle

My natural inclination is polyamory, yet I am clearly living in monogamy right now. I am disappointed about that, but unsure if I have the time, nor mental energy to do any more right now.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Kyandigaru said:


> whoever I sleep with once I gain enough confidence, I hope the next guy knowns how to dick down...


Gurrll, let me tell you...

There was one guy who knew how to do just that. He was always really rough just the way I liked it (always made me scream at the top of my lungs), had tons of experience, always had good rhythm, he was packin, good looking and had some height on him. It was casual as hell, he was easy to talk to and there wasn't any drama between us. 

You know how sometimes you really start to take a good look at someone and ask yourself if you've been drunk/high the entire time? That's what happened- started losing interest. There was some other shit happening too and I called it off. In his last text, he said he was going to delete my number, but told me to keep his. Said he'd feed me anytime I got hungry for it. Still have it and have been tempted to reach out to him, especially lately, but I always stop myself. That was almost two yrs ago. I want to contact him, but wonder if it'd be a bad idea if I did.


----------



## Kyandigaru

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Gurrll, let me tell you...
> 
> There was one guy who knew how to do just that. He was always really rough just the way I liked it (always made me scream at the top of my lungs), had tons of experience, always had good rhythm, he was packin, good looking and had some height on him. It was casual as hell, he was easy to talk to and there wasn't any drama between us.
> 
> You know how sometimes you really start to take a good look at someone and ask yourself if you've been drunk/high the entire time? That's what happened- started losing interest. There was some other shit happening too and I called it off. In his last text, he said he was going to delete my number, but told me to keep his. Said he'd feed me anytime I got hungry for it. Still have it and have been tempted to reach out to him, especially lately, but I always stop myself. That was almost two yrs ago. I want to contact him, but wonder if it'd be a bad idea if I did.


the part where you say "scream at h top of your lungs..." I need some like that..


----------



## L

Kyandigaru said:


> whoever I sleep with once I gain enough confidence, I hope the next guy knowns how to dick down...


Wait... I thought the whole point of sexy time was to have the dick up and ready to go? 

:shocked: I didn't know you wanted wet noodles!:shocked:


MY WHOLE LIFE HAS BEEN A LIE!!!!!


----------



## Kyandigaru

L said:


> Wait... I thought the whole point of sexy time was to have the dick up and ready to go?
> 
> :shocked: I didn't know you wanted wet noodles!:shocked:
> 
> 
> MY WHOLE LIFE HAS BEEN A LIE!!!!!


after hearing all the sex stories from other women, I am getting more and more annoyed with the men I been dating


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I haven't had sex in a fucking long time. I've had guys initiate but I wasn't interested/ didn't want casual. Sometimes I hate being so fucking romantical...


----------



## knife

Well @_GinningPuma4011_ is really one of a kind, most people don't have the drive to stay as sex-positive as she does... Honestly, I'd suggest to most girls who want to be sex-positive that they should reach out to her.

BTW @Daleks_exterminate if you were at Penn last night we would've done it, just sayin'


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> BTW @_Daleks_exterminate_ if you were at Penn last night we would've done it, just sayin'


I give no promises of that type. Actually, I told you I'd video skype you as long as it was not sexual....so, if that were a qualifier I'm not sure why you think I would have fucked you. 

...like I said...I need romance/love to really have good mental sex. :blushed:


----------



## knife

And if we were in person we would've shared that Fireball of yours... Hell, it took a dead battery before we stopped and that was without sex.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> And if we were in person we would've shared that Fireball of yours... Hell, it took a dead battery before we stopped and that was without sex.


You're fun to talk to about literature...


----------



## knife

That's not the only thing I'm fun to talk to about. *pets your ferret*


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> That's not the only thing I'm fun to talk to about. *pets your ferret*


Just for any observers... I literally have a pet ferret... That was not an odd innuendo.  lol


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Just for any observers... I literally have a pet ferret... That was not an odd innuendo.  lol


Ambiguity rocks


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> Ambiguity rocks


i just....don't know if you'd be rough enough for me.


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> i just....don't know if you'd be rough enough for me.


There's only one way to find out...

PS did you know I don't actually like using lube? I don't know why, but fapping without it just feels better...at least until I have friction burns all along my dick...lol


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I haven't had sex in a fucking long time. I've had guys initiate but I wasn't interested/ didn't want casual. Sometimes I hate being so fucking romantical...


The amount of rome ants in this thread would have caesar calling the orkin man for sure.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> The amount of rome ants in this thread would have caesar calling the orkin man for sure.


and I'm not even an F... I can't imagine what's going down in NF world...

though my reasonings for turning it down are pretty logical.
i did get trashed & try to fuck my ISTP good friend though, luckily he was nice & was like..."if only you were sober...fuck, I'm going to leave now....fuck". I think that's the exact quote. Hahha


----------



## Purrfessor

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I haven't had sex in a fucking long time. I've had guys initiate but I wasn't interested/ didn't want casual. Sometimes I hate being so fucking romantical...


Aw you're such a beautiful INTP. <3


----------



## Villainous

I bought rope last week. Need to start practicing.

Sometimes I really want to fuck nerdy girls or girls that look like they haven't been laid in a while despite not being totally attracted to them just because I feel like they need a good lay. I really believe the human race isn't having as much sex as it should. It really should be a part of a daily, balanced breakfast 

I'm curious about transgenders (MtF)

I had sex with a 17 year old girl last week. Totally legal in my state (age of consent is 16). I find it weird though that we can bang but can't exchange sexy pictures.

I have a fetlife account and close to 100 fetishes that I'm into or curious about.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

I think I'm more bisexual than I realise. I want it all. I want everything. Now and forever. 
:ninja:
Even better if it's at the same time.


----------



## devoid

After suddenly breaking up with my ex and moving out of his house, I have been staying with friends and am moving to another country in four days. So I went to his house to pick up anything left there and try to get some closure for both of us. We ended up fucking for over an hour. We both discussed it before and came to an agreement. But I still feel completely confused and overwhelmed. I really want to have sex with him again and cuddle. But I don't love him anymore. I don't know what to think. Part of me wants to ask to stay the night again before I leave. It's even more complicated because I'm going to be staying with an ex in a foreign country who I've never slept with. God, what do I do with my life?


----------



## drmiller100

@devoid,

You are LIVING your life.

Good job, congratulations, big hugs, and you are doing great!

d


----------



## devoid

drmiller100 said:


> @devoid,
> 
> You are LIVING your life.
> 
> Good job, congratulations, big hugs, and you are doing great!
> 
> d


Thanks. I don't know why I can't sleep now though.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Good dick, Great heart and nice pockets....Sounds like the perfect man!


----------



## RetroVortex

You know, I was queueing at McDonalds this morning, killing time while I was waiting to pick my younger brother up, and infront of me in the queue was a young, but pretty lady (well proportioned) who totally seemed like she was in heat. She was messing with her hair, and making odd standing poses, and I swear she was looking back at me, (though why I'd have no idea since there were plenty of attractive dudes in the place, wearing nice clothes, and in comparison I look like the third member of Tenacious D, what with my black jogging bottoms, white trainers, and guns 'n roses t-shirt combo XD).

It was kind of making me hot under the collar so to speak. And it did make me imagine stealing this woman away for some fun to kill time, (i had a loooot of time to kill) but then she got served by a clerk and disappeared, leaving me to wonder if my somewhat overactive imagination is simply coming back to haunt me.
(Probably a good thing, as it would have been awkward being served at half-mast!)

(I've not been engaging regularily in masturbation for some time. (It just makes me get all depressed and pining so I've chosen to cut right down to like once a week, if I have time), and I wonder if my subconscious is dicking with me now because of it)

Edit: and then, after I finish posting this, my brain wanted me to watch this again






I... am a weird individual...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

What the shit. I wish I could say this asshole was kidding. I'm a slut, not desperate


----------



## Aquamarine

devoid said:


> After suddenly breaking up with my ex and moving out of his house, I have been staying with friends and am moving to another country in four days. So I went to his house to pick up anything left there and try to get some closure for both of us. We ended up fucking for over an hour. We both discussed it before and came to an agreement. But I still feel completely confused and overwhelmed. I really want to have sex with him again and cuddle. But I don't love him anymore. I don't know what to think. Part of me wants to ask to stay the night again before I leave. It's even more complicated because I'm going to be staying with an ex in a foreign country who I've never slept with. God, what do I do with my life?


Either you reconcile with him or break off clean with him. If you have no kids or any other shared obligation between you, then breaking off clean will be easier to achieve. Also, you'd have to decide between both guys, unless all 3 of you agree on an open relationship.


----------



## drmiller100

i went to Captain America last night with a really good friend. about 5 other people in the theater and we were near the back

She was not into the movie that much and she unzipped myshorts and started playing iwth me. 

after a while she went down on me. I've never done taht in a movie theatre - that was HOT.


----------



## L

I had a date with a girl on Tuesday that said it was her first ever date/kiss. 

Things got hot'n'heavy but then she shut me down at the last minute after we were already naked... like really? 

Then she didn't respond to my morning after text and deleted me off of facebook. 

I didn't even push that hard and told her many times what I wanted was for everything to be consensual and that we wouldn't push further than she was comfortable with and did my best to make it a special first date with her. We even baked cookies and if that's not special then I don't know what is. She had really nice boobs...

Is it even possible to please a woman? Maybe I should have just pleased myself instead... *le sigh* that's what I get for catering too much to the woman instead of myself.

Another bitter to taste lesson learned at least... still makes for an annoyingly blue balled experience =.=

EDIT: at least I have a few more dates planned this week! And I also hope that I already got the flakers out of the way... I hate flakers...


----------



## drmiller100

L said:


> I had a date with a girl on Tuesday that said it was her first ever date/kiss.
> 
> Things got hot'n'heavy but then she shut me down at the last minute after we were already naked... like really?
> 
> Then she didn't respond to my morning after text and deleted me off of facebook.
> 
> ..


that was not about you, don't take it personally. As near as I can tell when it has happened to me, is her hormones and drives took her out of her comfort zone. And the answer was to delete me from her life, never talk to me again. 

And when I pushed gently to find out what I did, sister/friend/someone told me it was nothing I did. 

And really, I think it is confidence. She did not have the self worth and confidence to enjoy a good time with a decent guy.

I have plenty of confidence to share, but I do not know how to help people with those things. 

Kudos to you for respecting STOP when she said stop. No matter how far down the path you are, if she says stop, you stop. Naked, in the middle of intercourse, whatever. Stop means stop.

You are a good guy. You'll find a great lady. You're gonna kiss a few frogs though.


----------



## Kyandigaru

I still haven't lost enough weight to get on top, but some of the other positions are more easier to do. #137togo


----------



## L

drmiller100 said:


> that was not about you, don't take it personally. As near as I can tell when it has happened to me, is her hormones and drives took her out of her comfort zone. And the answer was to delete me from her life, never talk to me again.
> 
> And when I pushed gently to find out what I did, sister/friend/someone told me it was nothing I did.
> 
> And really, I think it is confidence. She did not have the self worth and confidence to enjoy a good time with a decent guy.
> 
> I have plenty of confidence to share, but I do not know how to help people with those things.
> 
> Kudos to you for respecting STOP when she said stop. No matter how far down the path you are, if she says stop, you stop. Naked, in the middle of intercourse, whatever. Stop means stop.
> 
> You are a good guy. You'll find a great lady. You're gonna kiss a few frogs though.


Had a date with a girl earlier today that made up for it :happy:

And today marks my first time meeting an online girl who looks nothing like her profile picture... 

And I have another date in just a little while. I really thought at least two of them would flake on me.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

The best fuck buddies are the ones that let you stay the night after you accidentally pass the fuck out after multiple rounds, without being awkward or reading too much into it, and get up early with you to make some coffee before you rush out the door to leave for work

#suchagentleman
#strideofpride


----------



## carlaviii

L said:


> I had a date with a girl on Tuesday that said it was her first ever date/kiss.
> 
> Things got hot'n'heavy but then she shut me down at the last minute after we were already naked... like really?
> 
> Then she didn't respond to my morning after text and deleted me off of facebook.


Yeah, I agree with drmiller. Sounds like she spooked herself by going further than she was ready for. First kiss to naked together is a long ways, emotionally.


----------



## devoid

Aquamarine said:


> Either you reconcile with him or break off clean with him. If you have no kids or any other shared obligation between you, then breaking off clean will be easier to achieve. Also, you'd have to decide between both guys, unless all 3 of you agree on an open relationship.


I can't decide until I meet the other guy though. I feel so terrible for sleeping with my ex again but I've only got one day in the country anyway.


----------



## carlaviii

It had been two months since I'd seen this guy. Our last meeting ended badly because we both made mistakes. Getting back in touch was gradual and full of long stretches of silence -- I don't know if he's as bad at expressing emotions as I am of if he just doesn't care, but our relationship isn't about that sort of thing. We've done some hilariously sleazy stuff together. 

It was an odd mix of comfortable familiarity and caution, for the first few minutes. Just the barest sketch of catching up with each other... maybe a little naked yoga... but neither of those were important. He was going commando under those sweats, they weren't staying on him. The important part was marking our territory on each other again. 

And it wasn't just that I came while he was fucking me, the most satisfying part was that my orgasm set him off...


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Master Mind said:


> I actually discovered Shibari when researching bondage. I happened to come across this post, was intrigued, and when I researched what it was, I found out it was Shibari fashion, started looking into Shibari, and so discovered a new interest.


So...this looks pretty, but how do you get someone out of it? Lol


----------



## knife

Untie all the knots?


----------



## L

Group of 3 girls... not sure what is happening... 

1=just a friend, pushing me towards friend number 2... who has a boyfriend she is unhappy with.
2=pushing me towards number 3. Pushing me away, pulling me in. Is attracted to me. 
3=never met her and not really sure what'll happen... EDIT] not interested[/EDIT]



EDIT: oh dear... a text message has me even more confused.

EDITX2: well, at least now I know where I stand. That's what pushing the envelope is for :tongue:


EDITX3: all three girls want me to come out with them tonight. Not likely to get any kind of sexual satisfaction from any of them. It will be a party spot though... and if girl number 1's guy friend will be there at least I know I'll have fun, dude's a lot like me haha.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm on the sex and relationships sub forum WAY too much. I'm a little nervous about how I may be perceived on the rest of the sight because of that.:blushed: I don't really want to be perceived as slutty....


But, honestly....I also don't really care. No one has met me irl, and if they had, they'd likely be surprised. I think I've turned to this sub fourm to get out sexual repression/frustration. My entire life, I've had a standard of perfection expectation put over my head from my parents, the private school I graduated from, the bible college I spent a little time at, now regular college (but in different ways). I've always felt crushed under a weight of pressure/expectation that I couldn't live up to. I was expected to be proper at all times. I've only had sexual contact within committed, intimate, relationships. I've also found (possibly linked to feeling like I needed to be put together constantly...) that I want sex that is a little kinky, dirty, name calling, spanking, ect. Because I'm sick of the weight of perfection.


----------



## FakeLefty

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm on the sex and relationships sub forum WAY too much. I'm a little nervous about how I may be perceived on the rest of the sight because of that.:blushed: I don't really want to be perceived as slutty....
> 
> 
> But, honestly....I also don't really care. No one has met me irl, and if they had, they'd likely be surprised. I think I've turned to this sub fourm to get out sexual repression/frustration. My entire life, I've had a standard of perfection expectation put over my head from my parents, the private school I graduated from, the bible college I spent a little time at, now regular college (but in different ways). I've always felt crushed under a weight of pressure/expectation that I couldn't live up to. I was expected to be proper at all times. I've only had sexual contact within committed, intimate, relationships. I've also found (possibly linked to feeling like I needed to be put together constantly...) that I want sex that is a little kinky, dirty, name calling, spanking, ect. Because I'm sick of the weight of perfection.


Yeah! Screw perfection!


----------



## RetroVortex

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm on the sex and relationships sub forum WAY too much. I'm a little nervous about how I may be perceived on the rest of the sight because of that.:blushed: I don't really want to be perceived as slutty....
> 
> 
> But, honestly....I also don't really care. No one has met me irl, and if they had, they'd likely be surprised. I think I've turned to this sub fourm to get out sexual repression/frustration. My entire life, I've had a standard of perfection expectation put over my head from my parents, the private school I graduated from, the bible college I spent a little time at, now regular college (but in different ways). I've always felt crushed under a weight of pressure/expectation that I couldn't live up to. I was expected to be proper at all times. I've only had sexual contact within committed, intimate, relationships. I've also found (possibly linked to feeling like I needed to be put together constantly...) that I want sex that is a little kinky, dirty, name calling, spanking, ect. Because I'm sick of the weight of perfection.


Sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm on the sex and relationships sub forum WAY too much. I'm a little nervous about how I may be perceived on the rest of the sight because of that.:blushed: I don't really want to be perceived as slutty....
> 
> 
> But, honestly....I also don't really care. No one has met me irl, and if they had, they'd likely be surprised. I think I've turned to this sub fourm to get out sexual repression/frustration. My entire life, I've had a standard of perfection expectation put over my head from my parents, the private school I graduated from, the bible college I spent a little time at, now regular college (but in different ways). I've always felt crushed under a weight of pressure/expectation that I couldn't live up to. I was expected to be proper at all times. I've only had sexual contact within committed, intimate, relationships. I've also found (possibly linked to feeling like I needed to be put together constantly...) that I want sex that is a little kinky, dirty, name calling, spanking, ect. Because I'm sick of the weight of perfection.


Omg my fucking future is going to be kinky as fuck 😆

I related so much to that lmao at least I know im going to be as awesome as Daleks!


----------



## Kyandigaru

i expect to have some good sex once i hit 200lbs. I mean seriously i want to have that full body orgasm.


----------



## William I am

I don't know if it would be better if she were pregnant or crazy enough to lie about being pregnant. And she tells me a doctor told her she's infertile years ago. And the ridiculous thing is, I didn't even cum until 20 minutes after we stopped having sex. Goddamned SSRI drugs and their induced anorgasmia.


----------



## phony

do you guys see it? or is it just me...


----------



## L

Girl says: I'm a virgin and I'm not looking for that. 
Girl's friend says: she's a virgin and she's not looking for that. 

Girl goes to a guys hotel with him and another of their friends has to go pick her up. 

Ya, she's not looking for that. On the plus side... I FUCKING CALLED IT!!!! I called it well before the party even started! It makes me happier than it should that I was right haha!


----------



## L

L said:


> I had a date with a girl on Tuesday that said it was her first ever date/kiss.
> 
> Things got hot'n'heavy but then she shut me down at the last minute after we were already naked... like really?
> 
> Then she didn't respond to my morning after text and deleted me off of facebook.
> 
> I didn't even push that hard and told her many times what I wanted was for everything to be consensual and that we wouldn't push further than she was comfortable with and did my best to make it a special first date with her. We even baked cookies and if that's not special then I don't know what is. She had really nice boobs...



In other news, I do feel a little less frustrated about the experience for a few different reasons. The biggest one is that another girl I'm just friends with told me about her very bad sexual experiences and is now very anti-sexual. To all of girl-on-Tuesday's future men in her life, you're fucking welcome:laughing:


----------



## L

phony said:


> do you guys see it? or is it just me...


----------



## Kyandigaru

L said:


> Girl says: I'm a virgin and I'm not looking for that.
> Girl's friend says: she's a virgin and she's not looking for that.
> 
> Girl goes to a guys hotel with him and another of their friends has to go pick her up.
> 
> Ya, she's not looking for that. On the plus side... I FUCKING CALLED IT!!!! I called it well before the party even started! It makes me happier than it should that I was right haha!


is this true? is so, what a little liar that girl...LMAO Why mention you're a virgin at a party when more than likely there's someone's dick there you'd love to suck. LOL


----------



## L

Kyandigaru said:


> is this true? is so, what a little liar that girl...LMAO Why mention you're a virgin at a party when more than likely there's someone's dick there you'd love to suck. LOL


She said it pre-party. Friend said it during party. 

I called it like 4 hours in advance that she was thirsty lol.


----------



## Kyandigaru

L said:


> She said it pre-party. Friend said it during party.
> 
> I called it like 4 hours in advance that she was thirsty lol.


did she have rapid eye movements? jumping from one conversation with one guy to the next random man? all seem to be thot behavior. lol


----------



## L

Kyandigaru said:


> did she have rapid eye movements? jumping from one conversation with one guy to the next random man? all seem to be thot behavior. lol


Just a feeling I got from talking to her. And then when I actually seen her it was confirmed 100% for me. She was talking to this guy and she just puppy dog eyed him the entire night. Two of her friends probably got laid that night to.


----------



## L

I like rough sex but I don't much care for the sweat that comes with it... or getting overheated and having to stop


----------



## GinningPuma4011

L said:


> I like rough sex but I don't much care for the sweat that comes with it


It's one of the best parts


----------



## Kyandigaru

GinningPuma4011 said:


> It's one of the best parts



not if you just got your hair done. 
@L i want some of that rough dick action....


----------



## michaelthemessiah

I feel like I'll be more sub XD I like women that overpower me lol


----------



## knife

I'm not a terrible flirt when I don't really give a damn. I'm not much a finisher then, either, though. Because I don't care enough to get phone numbers or anything.

I'm a terrible flirt when I do. Because, I guess, I start investing emotional meanings and stuff into things. And because I tend to start blowing approaches and things.

Sometimes I start worrying if people I don't really care how I come off with think of me as somebody who's got to be taken, while people I do care about think of me less as a sex partner and more a friend.

[/end weird emotional shit]


----------



## William I am

I think this is the least obsessed/interested I've been with sex in a long long long long time. And it feels great.


----------



## Themastermind

I've never been a huge physical person, but I have always had a strange love involving languages. I once had a boyfriend whose first language was Spanish and he would speak to me in it in hopes that I would get in the mood, it always worked. Ever since then, whenever I here Spanish, I feel a little less than calm. I don't think I could date anyone who couldn't speak another language fluently again.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Themastermind said:


> I've never been a huge physical person, but I have always had a strange love involving languages. I once had a boyfriend whose first language was Spanish and he would speak to me in it in hopes that I would get in the mood, it always worked. Ever since then, whenever I here Spanish, I feel a little less than calm. I don't think I could date anyone who couldn't speak another language fluently again.


I am also drawn to that I definitely need to find a girl who can do that one day! God that would get to me I can tell already lol I know a bit of Spanish like three years of hs worth so whenever I chat with people in spanish a kind of pen pal it always gets me excited lol


----------



## L

My mindset with women is completely different now, it used to be:

WOMEN: GOD FUCKING DAMNIT!










Now it's just:
women: oh you









Their funny little antics amuse me.


----------



## RetroVortex

L said:


> My mindset with women is completely different now, it used to be:
> 
> WOMEN: GOD FUCKING DAMNIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's just:
> women: oh you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their funny little antics amuse me.


TBH, I think I'm more Grey Hulk about it...


----------



## carlaviii

L said:


> I don't really understand it, I have no reason to be jealous, I realize I have no reason to be jealous and yet I still experience a small amount of jealousy... I would never act upon it because that would be even stupider than experiencing it in the first place but still, it's very annoying. How do I get rid of it?


Getting rid of emotions, even ones that seem useless and annoying, is not advisable. Maybe look at it this way: learning how to manage/dismiss/wrestle the little ones is good practice for when the big ones ambush you.


----------



## L

carlaviii said:


> Getting rid of emotions, even ones that seem useless and annoying, is not advisable. Maybe look at it this way: learning how to manage/dismiss/wrestle the little ones is good practice for when the big ones ambush you.


Emotions only cause pain and cause me to do stupid irrational things.


----------



## Morfy

L said:


> Emotions only cause pain and cause me to do stupid irrational things.


they also keep you alive lel


----------



## carlaviii

L said:


> Emotions only cause pain and cause me to do stupid irrational things.


Pain is finite and stupid irrational things are not inherently any worse than coldly rational things. Scarier, yes, more destructive, potentially, but you can parkour your way through your internal emotional (stupid, irrational) landscape if you stop seeing the landscape as something to _fight_... it's something to _work with_.

Oy, I've gone way out on an INTJ limb there. You used to be tagged INTJ, why'd you change?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

I like being choked


----------



## knife

When I talk about feels and how I think my feels with K... @Daleks_exterminate I get horny. Not just a little horny. Crazy horny. That's so weird. That's never happened to me before...

*damn I want her*


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## renna

I think pegging a man is so sexy. And I've done it, loved it. There I said it!!


----------



## William I am

renna said:


> I think pegging a man is so sexy. And I've done it, loved it. There I said it!!


Um. Helloooo....


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> When I talk about feels and how I think my feels with K... @_Daleks_exterminate_ I get horny. Not just a little horny. Crazy horny. That's so weird. That's never happened to me before...
> 
> *damn I want her*
> 
> 
> Lord of the Dark Snark


Hammers, do you own a filter? If not, could you please get a filter?! I will gladly give you 1/2 of my filter....


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Hammers, do you own a filter? If not, could you please get a filter?! I will gladly give you 1/2 of my filter....


Between the two of us we probably own a combined one eighth of one half of a Union Carbide filter...in India. 

(And yes, that was just straight-up gallows humor...)


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm actually starting to develop something of a crush on @_hammersklavier_. :blushed: that kind of came out of no where....


----------



## L

carlaviii said:


> Pain is finite and stupid irrational things are not inherently any worse than coldly rational things. Scarier, yes, more destructive, potentially, but you can parkour your way through your internal emotional (stupid, irrational) landscape if you stop seeing the landscape as something to _fight_... it's something to _work with_.
> 
> Oy, I've gone way out on an INTJ limb there. You used to be tagged INTJ, why'd you change?


I used to think I was Introverted but I'm not, I'm an ENTP. 

When pain is the only thing you've ever known being cold is a nice reprieve.


----------



## Morfy

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm actually starting to develop something of a crush on @_hammersklavier_. :blushed: that kind of came out of no where....


Now date :3


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm actually starting to develop something of a crush on @_hammersklavier_. :blushed: that kind of came out of no where....


Oh god, and me you too ... :$ :$ :$


----------



## The King Of Dreams

renna said:


> I think pegging a man is so sexy. And I've done it, loved it. There I said it!!


Uh, pegging? What's pegging? *googles pegging*
Oh....... OH! Oh wow.... s-so that's pegging? Hmm, interesting.


renna said:


> I think pegging a man is so sexy. And I've done it, loved it. There I said it!!


----------



## The Chameleon

i legit want 2 b a pastel goth dominatrix


----------



## Kitty.diane

I hooked up with my local istj fwb last night. Clears my head. He has no feels. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7rr7s

A cigarette is nice in general. But after sex it's pretty fucking great. No pun intended.


----------



## Glory

sex is gay


----------



## Morfy

The Chameleon said:


> i legit want 2 b a pastel goth dominatrix


And I legit want to be your sub


----------



## GinningPuma4011

KindOfBlue06 said:


> A cigarette is nice in general. But after sex it's pretty fucking great. No pun intended.


I really like blowing a guy while he's smoking. Joint or cig. It's such a bad habit, but some guys look so hot while they're smoking cigarettes


----------



## GinningPuma4011

It's been way too long since I've been with a girl. But this










Tonight


----------



## 7rr7s

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I really like blowing a guy while he's smoking. Joint or cig. It's such a bad habit, but some guys look so hot while they're smoking cigarettes


What about a cigar?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

KindOfBlue06 said:


> A cigarette is nice in general. But after sex it's pretty fucking great. No pun intended.


 this. Sounds. Wonderful.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I really like blowing a guy while he's smoking. Joint or cig. It's such a bad habit, but some guys look so hot while they're smoking cigarettes


That sounds really hot. I may have to try. Maybe a pipe?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

KindOfBlue06 said:


> What about a cigar?


I like cigars too much to try that.... 
...I'd prob try to steal it. Or alternate or something. Lol


----------



## GinningPuma4011

KindOfBlue06 said:


> What about a cigar?


That works, too. Cigarettes are the hottest, though


----------



## Mr.Blayz

just realized im a flaming pansexual when the f*ck did this happen


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Mr.Blayz said:


> just realized im a flaming pansexual when the f*ck did this happen


I love the pic in your signature


----------



## carlaviii

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I really like blowing a guy while he's smoking. Joint or cig. It's such a bad habit, but some guys look so hot while they're smoking cigarettes


This is true. Bongs, however... not sexy.


----------



## Kyandigaru

I think i can handle a discreet sexual relationship when i have moved out. Casual sex is better that way. I dont need my parents knowing whos fucking me.


----------



## Morfy

Kyandigaru said:


> I think i can handle a discreet sexual relationship when i have moved out. Casual sex is better that way. I dont need my parents knowing whos fucking me.


Lel when i still lived with my mum wanted me to have casual sex because according to her I was "missing out" and needed "experience"


----------



## RetroVortex

Morfinyon said:


> Lel when i still lived with my mum wanted me to have casual sex because according to her I was "missing out" and needed "experience"


Haha! Jeez! I'm like 23 years old, and my family totally gives of the vibe that they're worried I might be gay because I've never been with a woman. (and my mum totally brings up the no GF thing whenever we're around women! Yeesh! So embarassing! :laughing

Older brothers the worst one. I have a feeling that shallow minded prick won't ever respect me even a little unless I act more "manly" around him. 

Tbh, though I don't care so much. I know I'm not gay, and really I'm not the type to go rushing around like a loon flirting with women and trying to bed them. (I can still be surprisingly charming in my own right though (despite being a tall, but large man). I know how to make women laugh, and I have a great imagination. I just don't push it and have other stuff to worry about in my life to go all stir crazy over women. The right lady is going to make it very clear to me that she's interested anyway. None of that wishy-washy bullshit)


----------



## The King Of Dreams

I find ISTP and ESTP to be very physically attractive but I can never get past that with them.

I want to be in a relationship with a INFJ/INTJ in the worst way. I find them very arousing.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

It happened. As soon as I got there, I took shots of tequila, smoked a bowl and one of the roommates gave me E. I had a really good roll and we started getting into it when we got into his room, but this bitch was really trying to play Cards Against Humanity after I told her I never played before. She was the only one. 

It was hot when I was rolling and I loved having her sit on my face. Whenever he pulled out to fuck her, I could still feel him thrusting inside me; I came so many times just watching them. At one point it got kind of weird though and then the vibe changed. It did for me. While he was fucking her from behind and she was eating me out, he winked at me and gave me an air kiss. Then he made a heart shape with his hands. I couldn't look at him! It was so ridiculous! That goddamn ENFP. I couldn't tell if he was serious or not at the time, but in addition to the shit he's told me, I think he knew what he was doing and meant it. I noticed he was a lot more affectionate with me and a little more tender in the way he acted towards me than he was with her. I was mouthing daddy because I wasn't sure if he wanted me to say it in front of her, but he told me to say it aloud. Kept saying how much I love daddy's cock and how it fills me so good. Started begging daddy to shoot his cum deep inside me.

Found out the girl is a sub and likes to receive pain. The guy is too nice to really do anything to satisfy that side of her, so I spanked, slapped and choked her, pulled her hair and spit in her mouth. Found out she was into race play, too so I whispered shit into her ear while he fucked her and I choked her

I'm ashamed to say this, but three hrs into it, I started getting really sleepy. I smoked way more than the amount of E I took. Both of them were wired but I was ready to pass out at 1AM. While I was falling asleep I saw them looking at hentai then I heard them fucking on the floor. It was such a turn on

They came back into the room at 4AM, he fucked me and came inside me while she watched. 

Got two hrs of sleep tops. Have to go to work now. Long day ahead of me.


----------



## intp_gurl

I have small sensitive breast. I love breast play, and anr.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I grew up in a really strict family. My parents never gave me the "sex talk" I assume they just thought I would learn about sex at school. We just pretended that I didn't know/ it didn't exist. UNTIL, they somehow found out my senior year that I had already had sex. Then, they brought up their knowledge of said incident and decided to give me the sex talk... I was mentally thinking "_yeah kind of figured that out.... Thank you?" _My father then cried his eyes out. I'm fairly confident that he's an ISTP. I've seen my dad cry possibly four times in my life. I felt like the worst person on the planet....


----------



## intp_gurl

Awww, I feel sad to hear that. I don't think it was that you had sex, maybe it was the realization that his baby had grown up and became a woman before he even realized it.


----------



## Morfy

My mum cried when I was still a virgin at like 19 lel


----------



## FX

Morfinyon said:


> My mum cried when I was still a virgin at like 19 lel


I'm willing to bet that my rather religious parents would like for me to remain a virgin until I get married. If they ever find out that I'm attracted to boys, I'd be willing to bet that they'd want me to remain a virgin forever. =P


----------



## Kitty.diane

Morfinyon said:


> My mum cried when I was still a virgin at like 19 lel


Is your mom an ENFP?! LoL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RetroVortex

Prismatic Parafox said:


> I'm willing to bet that my rather religious parents would like for me to remain a virgin until I get married. If they ever find out that I'm attracted to boys, I'd be willing to bet that they'd want me to remain a virgin forever. =P


Ah religion. Destroyer of many family relationships. *sigh*

(It's a shame they can't just have more leeway in the rules. I dunno, have a few "get out of jail free" cards in there or something. Or at least some sort of reasonable appeal system)


----------



## FX

RetroVortex said:


> Ah religion. Destroyer of many family relationships. *sigh*
> 
> (It's a shame they can't just have more leeway in the rules. I dunno, have a few "get out of jail free" cards in there or something. Or at least some sort of reasonable appeal system)


Certain religious denominations are okay with gay sex... the one my parents are part of is not. =/


----------



## RetroVortex

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Certain religious denominations are okay with gay sex... the one my parents are part of is not. =/


Yeah I know that already.
It's just a shame that certain communities and family members can't see past the religion, the beliefs and the rules, and just be accepting that other people have different views and live differently. (I mean its not like they HAVE to see it as OK, just accept that other people are going to do it despite them telling them its a big no-no)

The way I've always seen things, as long as it doesn't cause harm to others, then meh, whatever floats your boat...


----------



## FX

RetroVortex said:


> Yeah I know that already.
> It's just a shame that certain communities and family members can't see past the religion, the beliefs and the rules, and just be accepting that other people have different views and live differently. (I mean its not like they HAVE to see it as OK, just accept that other people are going to do it despite them telling them its a big no-no)
> 
> The way I've always seen things, as long as it doesn't cause harm to others, then meh, whatever floats your boat...


Agreed...


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Agreed...


I mean.... I'll have sex with you. ;D


----------



## FX

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I mean.... I'll have sex with you. ;D


Except that I'm not usually attracted to girls. It probably wouldn't work. ^^;


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Except that I'm not usually attracted to girls. It probably wouldn't work. ^^;


Yeah.... I was kidding because you wouldn't want that . Sorry. ^.^


----------



## FX

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Yeah.... I was kidding because you wouldn't want that . Sorry. ^.^


It's fine. Don't worry about it. :tongue:


----------



## RetroVortex

So... is that offer of sex on the table or... 

Ok. I'll just grab my coat... 

*swipes and runs off*


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Ew. Gross. I can't get over what the ENFP did last night, blowing kisses and shit. He can't be serious.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

RetroVortex said:


> So... is that offer of sex on the table or...
> 
> Ok. I'll just grab my coat...
> 
> *swipes and runs off*


lol


----------



## dartz

I think Mia Isabella is hot, and want to fuck her and her fuck me.


----------



## drmiller100

i met a lady for lunch, first time. 

Date went well. I walked her back to her car and asked her "Would you like a kiss?" and she said yes, she put her purse and keys on the front seat, and I gave her a kiss. And then I teased her a bit, and she started squirming, and ti turned into a long kiss.
So I moved the shit out of her front seat onto the other seat, moved the seat back, and had her sit down, pulled her skirt up, and fingered her while kissing her some more.

then I asked her for the next date, she said yes, and I wished her a great day and walked back to my car!


----------



## Fern

drmiller100 said:


> i met a lady for lunch, first time.
> 
> Date went well. I walked her back to her car and asked her "Would you like a kiss?" and she said yes, she put her purse and keys on the front seat, and I gave her a kiss. And then I teased her a bit, and she started squirming, and ti turned into a long kiss.
> So I moved the shit out of her front seat onto the other seat, moved the seat back, and had her sit down, pulled her skirt up, and fingered her while kissing her some more.
> 
> then I asked her for the next date, she said yes, and I wished her a great day and walked back to my car!


Yay


----------



## devoid

William I am said:


> 1) Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> But that kinda sucks - and a lot of women supposedly can't get off vaginally... but perhaps you can?
> 
> When the dick goes in, it feels REALLY REALLY OMG GOOD ASDF which way is up? It takes a lot of work and knowing yourself to control yourself.


I get off through vaginal sex the vast majority of the time, just not when I'm with a guy who sucks in bed. My last partner got me off through vaginal sex 99.9% of the time. There was only one instance in six months where he didn't, and that was when he was going through withdrawal from cigarettes.


----------



## Morfy

I'm quite insecure about my first time with a girl 
what if I absolutely suck? 
o god :shocked:


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> I'm quite insecure about my first time with a girl
> what if I absolutely suck?
> o god :shocked:


1. Read books and articles, and ask people for advice. Sex is a complicated process that only gets better with practice and knowledge. So learn as much as you can. Never use porn or erotica as an example.

2. Communicate with your partner, always. Ask her what she likes and dislikes, maintain eye contact, follow her body language, and take it slow at first. It's normal to spend some time getting to know each other's bodies before first having sex, so take your time and make sure she's relaxed and enjoying herself before trying to penetrate. Kissing and gentle touches are a good place to start. It's sometimes best to just outright say, "Are you ready?" or "Does this feel good?" Don't be discouraged if it takes a few tries.

3. Be honest with yourself and your partner. If she knows that it's your first time, she will be understanding and probably try to help. Most men do absolutely suck the first time, and most women know this and accept it. If you're with someone who really cares about you, she will be patient as you learn each other's bodies and improve over time.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Morfinyon said:


> I'm quite insecure about my first time with a girl
> what if I absolutely suck?
> o god :shocked:


Well, damn. You should start sucking if you want to be any good in bed.


----------



## Scarab

Torai said:


> Well, damn. You should start sucking if you want to be any good in bed.


D: But I was gonna make that joke....


----------



## Morfy

Torai said:


> Well, damn. You should start sucking if you want to be any good in bed.


is that an innuendo? :3


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> 1. Read books and articles, and ask people for advice. Sex is a complicated process that only gets better with practice and knowledge. So learn as much as you can. Never use porn or erotica as an example.
> 
> 2. Communicate with your partner, always. Ask her what she likes and dislikes, maintain eye contact, follow her body language, and take it slow at first. It's normal to spend some time getting to know each other's bodies before first having sex, so take your time and make sure she's relaxed and enjoying herself before trying to penetrate. Kissing and gentle touches are a good place to start. It's sometimes best to just outright say, "Are you ready?" or "Does this feel good?" Don't be discouraged if it takes a few tries.
> 
> 3. Be honest with yourself and your partner. If she knows that it's your first time, she will be understanding and probably try to help. Most men do absolutely suck the first time, and most women know this and accept it. If you're with someone who really cares about you, she will be patient as you learn each other's bodies and improve over time.


1. ehhhh that sounds really weird. I'm not into porn at all actually, I read some erotica but not really for educational purposes lol. I've read some articles but that weirded me out owo

2. Yea I know that, but it's so important ^^;
It's also so much harder to actually do even when you know that you should since sex is always kind of awkward (at least for an inexperienced person) so yea. I'll try my best to stay aware of this ^^;

3. Thanks owo.
At least I know that I'll last long x_x


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> 1. ehhhh that sounds really weird. I'm not into porn at all actually, I read some erotica but not really for educational purposes lol. I've read some articles but that weirded me out owo


If you aren't willing to do the research, you're going to suck majorly. That's how life works.



> 2. Yea I know that, but it's so important ^^;
> It's also so much harder to actually do even when you know that you should since sex is always kind of awkward (at least for an inexperienced person) so yea. I'll try my best to stay aware of this ^^;


Once again, saying "it's awkward" isn't a great excuse, especially when there's another person's body involved. I can only imagine trying to explain to a woman, "Well, I wanted to ask if you were ready, but I thought it would be awkward so I just hurt you instead." Or again, "I thought it would be awkward to ask what you're into, so I didn't get you to orgasm."

Sorry, but you sound like a douche bag when you say these things.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> If you aren't willing to do the research, you're going to suck majorly. That's how life works.
> 
> 
> Once again, saying "it's awkward" isn't a great excuse, especially when there's another person's body involved. I can only imagine trying to explain to a woman, "Well, I wanted to ask if you were ready, but I thought it would be awkward so I just hurt you instead." Or again, "I thought it would be awkward to ask what you're into, so I didn't get you to orgasm."
> 
> Sorry, but you sound like a douche bag when you say these things.


But I have researched a bit 
And woah there, I'd make sure that it's not painful and shit for sure, it's just that I can't promise 100% spot on communication that perfectly covers everything since I sometimes space out when aroused. Like it's hard for me to focus in a normal state, when having sex I can hardly focus at all


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> But I have researched a bit
> And woah there, I'd make sure that it's not painful and shit for sure, it's just that I can't promise 100% spot on communication that perfectly covers everything since I sometimes space out when aroused. Like it's hard for me to focus in a normal state, when having sex I can hardly focus at all


That's why it's good to communicate before attempting to have sex. I'm sure you mean well, but so many guys end up being bad in bed because of a lack of communication. I've been with two INFP men before, and both were very sweet, yet extremely horrible in bed. Both of them seemed to have the mentality that if you care about someone, sex will be great. And it was alright for them, but miserable for me. Both guys, as you say, "spaced out" a bit when aroused and would completely skip foreplay or just not wait until I was wet, and both unintentionally hurt me this way. They also both tended not to reciprocate, because to them sex was about "feeling," which ended up meaning that they felt justified being totally selfish on days when they were feeling needy or upset. That kind of laid-back attitude toward intimacy is absolute bullshit.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> That's why it's good to communicate before attempting to have sex. I'm sure you mean well, but so many guys end up being bad in bed because of a lack of communication. I've been with two INFP men before, and both were very sweet, yet extremely horrible in bed. Both of them seemed to have the mentality that if you care about someone, sex will be great. And it was alright for them, but miserable for me. Both guys, as you say, "spaced out" a bit when aroused and would completely skip foreplay or just not wait until I was wet, and both unintentionally hurt me this way. They also both tended not to reciprocate, because to them sex was about "feeling," which ended up meaning that they felt justified being totally selfish on days when they were feeling needy or upset. That kind of laid-back attitude toward intimacy is absolute bullshit.


Well, I like pleasing my partner the most about sex so I'd never skip foreplay 
I just want to please my girlfriend and not give her a horrible experience


----------



## Sara Torailles

Morfinyon said:


> is that an innuendo? :3


Well, since you've been with a guy before, you've probably sucked his cock. Clits are like tiny, little sensitive cocks, except the main rule is that you should avoid touching them with your fingers, especially dry ones. If you slowly and gently rub the labia majora outside of the clitoris, that is essentially like jacking her off. Those nerves are numerous and condensed. Oh, and check to see if it's sufficiently wet before even a pinky finger goes in.

But yeah, a lot of women love a good clit-suck.

Also, don't fuck her right in the pussy, for God's sake.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

I find ANR to be very fascinating and arousing.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Tezcatlipoca said:


> You dirty slut


Marry me?

:wink:


----------



## intp_gurl

The King Of Dreams said:


> I find ANR to be very fascinating and arousing.


So you like to give or receive?


----------



## The King Of Dreams

intp_gurl said:


> So you like to give or receive?


Recieve. Although, I as a man can't give anyway LOL


----------



## michaelthemessiah

The King Of Dreams said:


> I find ANR to be very fascinating and arousing.


Whats ANR 😳


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Whats ANR &#55357;&#56883;


Adult Nursing Relationship


----------



## michaelthemessiah

The King Of Dreams said:


> Adult Nursing Relationship


Omg 😳that sounds hot 😳


----------



## Brian1

So, I'm subscribed to the INTP board, on facebook. This is happening now, the latest woman poster herself in a swimsuit about 2 hours ago. Earlier today, an INTP posted her selfie, in a bikini, and made the comment she was in an "vain an insecure", but she wanted her kids to know she looks good. That caught on. A second woman posted her selfie in a bikini, and like the firsty selfie, people liked this little thing going on. Now a new woman, has posted a selfie, she is in a one piece, a little less in focus than the other two, but wow, never knew facebook could be so sexy. Life is good.


----------



## wyldstyle

RetroVortex said:


> Oh God. I've been so bored lately I've been going back to anonymous sexting online.
> (And I totally swore of it for a whole year and a half! Oh well. I guess you can't always beat the urges right?)


Ok, I so want to try this...what is wrong with it LOL? If nobody gets hurt and it turns you on...why not?

Who doesn't like writing dirty?


----------



## RetroVortex

wyldstyle said:


> Ok, I so want to try this...what is wrong with it LOL? If nobody gets hurt and it turns you on...why not?
> 
> Who doesn't like writing dirty?


True, true, but it ends up being pretty addictive and time consuming. 
And it keeps me up way way into the night. 
(Though last night I couldn't sleep because it was so warm here)


----------



## michaelthemessiah

RetroVortex said:


> True, true, but it ends up being pretty addictive and time consuming.
> And it keeps me up way way into the night.
> (Though last night I couldn't sleep because it was so warm here)


TRUE! time consuming and addictive is definitely a problem I had with it


----------



## zaczacattack

wyldstyle said:


> Ok, I so want to try this...what is wrong with it LOL? If nobody gets hurt and it turns you on...why not?
> 
> Who doesn't like writing dirty?


Well my experience with it is that it's addictive and pretty much always leaves me feeling empty. As a male it is really quite hard to find a partner online so it can take hours and hours, or days to find someone. Even with a partner who's up for staying "in touch", I get bored quickly and have a hard time breaking it to them.. stupid Fi 

I've decided it's best to try to avoid indulging in such activities.. but I struggle to moderate myself.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I need someone to bring me coffee at work

Then bend me over in the bathroom


----------



## The King Of Dreams

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I need someone to bring me coffee at work
> 
> Then bend me over in the bathroom


while you're drinking coffee?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

The King Of Dreams said:


> while you're drinking coffee?


Maybe after a few sips first. Can finish the coffee after fucking


----------



## wyldstyle

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I need someone to bring me coffee at work
> 
> Then bend me over in the bathroom


The man I am thinking of, he has such a phemonmenal penis... I so wish I could have him in my mouth right now. Wah! I feel all full and achy thinking about him. I just want to suck him, lick him, touch him until I am aching and throbbing so much that I am begging him to fuck me.


----------



## carlaviii

Most interesting text I've gotten this week: what's it like to rim me?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I'm such an asshole to this guy. Why does he keep calling and texting me?


----------



## Mr.Blayz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I'm such an asshole to this guy. Why does he keep calling and texting me?


cuz youre not just being honest with him...man


----------



## The King Of Dreams

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I'm such an asshole to this guy. Why does he keep calling and texting me?


Maybe he wants to bring you coffee :wink:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

As fun as group sex is, I can't be doing threesomes every wk, man. That's too much fucking work. I'm way too lazy for that shit. I'm not really trying to see your face every wk either.


----------



## Rafiki

not another teen movie


----------



## ForsakenMe

Everybody needs to eat ass at least once. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

l feel like there just isn't enough constructive use of breakfast foods in le boudoir.

More specifically, pancakes and waffles.


----------



## William I am

Kyandigaru said:


> i have NOW developed a FEAR of meeting an incredibly sexy man and all he want to do is make love... Sometimes, i want to get fucked.


As a guy, I have to mix things up this way. Sometimes fucking, sometimes making love. It depends on my mood, but I try to compromise. Can't always do things the way I want to.




GinningPuma4011 said:


> I need someone to bring me coffee at work
> 
> Then bend me over in the bathroom


I make a mean cup of coffee. And I'm pretty good at bending women over 




carlaviii said:


> Most interesting text I've gotten this week: what's it like to rim me?


Verrry nice.

Most interesting text I got last week - "Rimming you renewed my interest in being with women."


----------



## L

ForsakenMe said:


> Everybody needs to eat ass at least once. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Around a 1:20 ish


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ForsakenMe said:


> Everybody needs to eat ass at least once. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


 If you're going to eat ass then you may as well dive right in, no sense doing it "half assed".


----------



## ForsakenMe

stargazing grasshopper said:


> If you're going to eat ass then you may as well dive right in, no sense doing it "half assed".


I don't have the *hand motions under neath myself* _machinery_ to go diving into one. :laughing:


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

devoid said:


> I keep seeing threads about how hard it is for women to orgasm, and it's starting to confuse me. I can make myself orgasm and even squirt in less than a minute just masturbating without even thinking of anything. Though I guess some men can't figure out how to get me off through vaginal sex. They basically have to have no stamina and no rhythm - which sadly a lot of men do.
> 
> Why are so many guys terrible in bed? Often they seem to know how to finger a girl well and/or eat her out, but when the dick goes in it's like suddenly they become a retarded seal - flopping around and grunting and falling over.


Perhaps you haven't gotten with anyone athletic before? I mean, the kinds of women I like for more than sex are not athletic and are also not so hot in bed, but god the few chicks I've hooked up with from my gym/pickup soccer team were borderline prodigies.


----------



## devoid

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> Perhaps you haven't gotten with anyone athletic before? I mean, the kinds of women I like for more than sex are not athletic and are also not so hot in bed, but god the few chicks I've hooked up with from my gym/pickup soccer team were borderline prodigies.


The one guy I've been with who was amazing at sex did work out, and the second best also was fairly in shape. I feel like I'm pretty out of shape, since I never go to the gym. But I do walk a lot and sometimes do yoga, and for a while I just had so much sex I got toned as hell. xD


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I'm such an asshole to this guy. Why does he keep calling and texting me?


Maybe he is empathetic towards you and assuming your life circumstances are causing you to be a bitch, so he's trying to help you out of this perceived rut? Because this happens alot, where a woman will be a bitch for no reason. Hard to tell the difference from the other end.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> Maybe he is empathetic towards you and assuming your life circumstances are causing you to be a bitch, so he's trying to help you out of this perceived rut? Because this happens alot, where a woman will be a bitch for no reason. Hard to tell the difference from the other end.


Not really bitchy towards him, but more indifferent. Just so nonchalant about whatever it is that he's going on about. I don't know if he notices because when we play there's so much energy and communication. There's a switch when I'm in the mood and I do a complete 180. He tries so hard to push this situation into the direction of a bf/gf relationship, but I shoot down all of his advances. We don't talk mostly because I don't want to talk. There's a real distance, but I don't know if he sees that; he's living in his own world. He thinks he can get me to cater to his emotional needs and wants to push for something more meaningful than the sex. Nope.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ForsakenMe said:


> I don't have the *hand motions under neath myself* _machinery_ to go diving into one. :laughing:


All you'll need a curious partner, but some flavored gel is nice too. Might be nice if s/he strummed your girly parts while licking you.


----------



## intp_gurl

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Not really bitchy towards him, but more indifferent. Just so nonchalant about whatever it is that he's going on about. I don't know if he notices because when we play there's so much energy and communication. There's a switch when I'm in the mood and I do a complete 180. He tries so hard to push this situation into the direction of a bf/gf relationship, but I shoot down all of his advances. We don't talk mostly because I don't want to talk. There's a real distance, but I don't know if he sees that; he's living in his own world. He thinks he can get me to cater to his emotional needs and wants to push for something more meaningful than the sex. Nope.



So women can have meaningless sex too. Uhmmmm......most people thinkmwe get all emotional. So good 4 you.


----------



## carlaviii

ForsakenMe said:


> I don't have the *hand motions under neath myself* _machinery_ to go diving into one. :laughing:


Fingers work quite well. Watching a guy squirm is fun. :wink:


----------



## Morfy

carlaviii said:


> Fingers work quite well. Watching a guy squirm is fun. :wink:


I 100 percent agree with this *w*
Make sure it's clean though


----------



## Sadist

Oh, look the threads gone in another direction...
Let me just address the OP's prompt. 

I've always wanted to have sex with a witch(a really hot one, and not just some wicca practitioner) 
Who's sadistic and sexually dominant. Or be beaten by a dominatrix till I don't want to resist and be at her mercy for whatever sadistic things she had in mind. 
Being lightly strangled also turns me on


----------



## intp_gurl

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Not really bitchy towards him, but more indifferent. Just so nonchalant about whatever it is that he's going on about. I don't know if he notices because when we play there's so much energy and communication. There's a switch when I'm in the mood and I do a complete 180. He tries so hard to push this situation into the direction of a bf/gf relationship, but I shoot down all of his advances. We don't talk mostly because I don't want to talk. There's a real distance, but I don't know if he sees that; he's living in his own world. He thinks he can get me to cater to his emotional needs and wants to push for something more meaningful than the sex. Nope.



So your not clingy, sex crazed, wanting a relationship, and he can't handle it. You mean you think sex is just sex. You mean you can be with him and not want to have his babies. Whoa!!! You go girl.

If I didn't know better, I would think your a man. I'll make a special note: girls can have fwb and just be friends.


----------



## knife

I think ISTPs are unusually good at divorcing lust from love...


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> I think ISTPs are unusually good at divorcing lust from love...
> 
> 
> Lord of the Dark Snark


aren't Entp's as well?


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> aren't Entp's as well?


Not as good as we want others to think


----------



## Kitty.diane

hammersklavier said:


> I think ISTPs are unusually good at divorcing lust from love...
> 
> 
> Lord of the Dark Snark


Couldnt agree more. 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SharpestNiFe

I just ended it with a girl (ENFJ?) I was seeing for two weeks. REALLY sweet girl. Came across VERY goody two shoes, but was SUCH a freak (there's that stereotype).

She absolutely soaked my sheets. 

Our situation is one that we are in this program for a year (on contract). Afterwards, she plans to attend Peace Corps (a 2.5 year commitment overseas) and I am in talks with a large consulting firm. So we decided just to be friends.

The sex was meh, but I REALLLLLLY liked that she was down for LITERALLY anything, I tried a LOT of new things on her, and I get the award for getting her to cum before anyone (including herself) has.

*pats on back*


----------



## ai.tran.75

hammersklavier said:


> I think ISTPs are unusually good at divorcing lust from love...
> 
> 
> Lord of the Dark Snark


Probably but once they love no other type can beat them - although ENTP comes close(my HS sweetheart who passed away was an ENTP )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmiller100

Sadist said:


> O
> 
> I've always wanted to have sex with a witch(a really hot one, and not just some wicca practitioner)
> Who's sadistic and sexually dominant. Or be beaten by a dominatrix till I don't want to resist and be at her mercy for whatever sadistic things she had in mind.
> Being lightly strangled also turns me on


yeah, well... playing with a sadistic witch seems like a great way to wake up a a newt.

I did meet a really neat lady who I think is a witch, and she's pretty kind and nice.


----------



## Sadist

drmiller100 said:


> yeah, well... playing with a sadistic witch seems like a great way to wake up a a newt.
> 
> I did meet a really neat lady who I think is a witch, and she's pretty kind and nice.



That's usually how it is.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Edit to what I said, BUTTTTTT I still really like her. And she lives next door. This is hard.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

drmiller100 said:


> yeah, well... playing with a sadistic witch seems like a great way to wake up a a newt.
> 
> I did meet a really neat lady who I think is a witch, and she's pretty kind and nice.


Newt?


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Newt?


Gingrich?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Strange things that turn me on:

-gasoline
-fire
-walking through trees at night
-being outside under moonlight
-franz Kline painting
-oscar Wilde's writing
-being drunk & high
-pipe tobacco (even just the smell
-cigars
-vibrant red
- extremely subtle sexuality


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Only basic ass bitches like "Fifty Shades of Grey"


----------



## carlaviii

The King Of Dreams said:


> Gingrich?


It's a Monty Python reference: she turned me into a newt!


----------



## The King Of Dreams

carlaviii said:


> It's a Monty Python reference: she turned me into a newt!


Haha. Is that a newt in your pants or are you just happy to see me? Jk


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Being a foot fetishist is quite interesting sometimes.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Just looked at my OKC personality assessment and I think it's pretty accurate


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Strange things that turn me on:
> 
> -gasoline
> -fire
> -walking through trees at night
> -being outside under moonlight
> -franz Kline painting
> -oscar Wilde's writing
> -being drunk & high
> -pipe tobacco (even just the smell
> -cigars
> -vibrant red
> - extremely subtle sexuality


I'm about as subtle as a hammer (hm, imagine that)...

I've always found Modigliani's work a major turn-on...I find bushes way sexier than being shaved...I definitely wouldn't mind reading Wilde to you...Jorge Luis Borges and David Foster Wallace and Wallace Stevens' writings have all been known to turn me on...I'm also a total sucker for bonfires and swimming, sex in the water, sex out under the stars...and I have to admit, sharp as the scent is, pipe tobacco is surprisingly pleasant...   

Well Daleks that was a tad frank, lol.

ETA: The Circe chapter from _Ulysses_ always gets me hard. _Always._
Edit Edit: As does the Duchamp sculpture in the cubbyhole at the Art Museum. And Goya's _La Maya desnuda_...


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Just looked at my OKC personality assessment and I think it's pretty accurate


there is a question on there which skews my results. "Would people be surprised at what they found in your closets if you died?" The answer I give is no - no one wants to know what I am up to, but they wouldnt be surprised. i bet there are others.

so....... I get a lot of matches where some vanilla mormon is more kinky than me.


----------



## Kyandigaru

For the first time, i am able to pull my knees up to my chest. However, I did this and then i QUEEFED..LOUD. LOL


----------



## Kyandigaru

the sexual hungry is getting to me. I am looking for some dick and want to caress it, kiss it and cum on it. i am in a situation where i am not physically attractive (plus size) to guys, my have a pretty face, but its not enough. So i dont have dick on dial up. if i did, i would be MORE relaxed and feel sexier.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why yes, papi, I will do a line off your cock. Thank you


----------



## L

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Why yes, papi, I will do a line off your cock. Thank you


I dunno why but that made me laugh. 

And also made me think of this:


----------



## William I am

Daleks_exterminate said:


> aren't Entp's as well?


No. We're good at faking it.


----------



## William I am

Hah! Uhhh.... Just met an INFJ and E... something at a bar and talked to them for hours. I really wanted her. He was fun too. 

If he hadn't been entertaining, I would just want to "steal" her from him.
It's so weird how allegiances like that work.


----------



## Morfy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Why yes, papi, I will do a line off your cock. Thank you


That kinda sounds really fucking hot rip x_x


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Morfinyon said:


> That kinda sounds really fucking hot rip x_x


It is. The high is so fucking good and the sex is ah-mazing. 

I was wired all night but I'm starting to crash at work now and I'm going to regret it. Kinda. Have such a long day ahead of me.


----------



## intp_gurl

Kyandigaru said:


> the sexual hungry is getting to me. I am looking for some dick and want to caress it, kiss it and cum on it. i am in a situation where i am not physically attractive (plus size) to guys, my have a pretty face, but its not enough. So i dont have dick on dial up. if i did, i would be MORE relaxed and feel sexier.



I know what pretty face thick waist syndrome is.....I live it. Men are told, good things come in small packages, its not just women.

a man would rather a scary size 2 with make-up, than a cute size 20, with flesh rolls. You gotta give the market what it wants. So, I aint mad, its the game.


----------



## Morfy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> It is. The high is so fucking good and the sex is ah-mazing.
> 
> I was wired all night but I'm starting to crash at work now and I'm going to regret it. Kinda. Have such a long day ahead of me.


Yea I imagine owo
I've never done that kinda stuff but it sounds pretty tempting 
But o well, no casual sex for me anyway so whatever 
But still…damn


----------



## Morfy

intp_gurl said:


> I know what pretty face thick waist syndrome is.....I live it. Men are told, good things come in small packages, its not just women.
> 
> a man would rather a scary size 2 with make-up, than a cute size 20, with flesh rolls. You gotta give the market what it wants. So, I aint mad, its the game.


Uhhh noooo,
Not me at least
Personality makes up for A LOT even when just for casual sex
A kinky overweight girl on my wavelength


----------



## devoid

ai.tran.75 said:


> I won't compete with you ( if you're thinner than I am I'll be thrilled !) and I know many fat and medium chick who won't judge as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uhhg, well of course, you're in California! ;_; That doesn't count lol.



intp_gurl said:


> I'm not in a competition with anyone but myself. My best friend, my bff who gets me is a size 4, so I don't care. I find that I'm way more self confident than she is. She always says how she learns from me how to not be self concious. Although she's so skinny, she can be so hard on herself. I find it so odd. She's always comparing herself to others and wants this or that.
> 
> but when were together, she gets all the attention. I really don't mind, I don't envy that attention anyways. I'm just saying from my experience, men think smaller sized women have it all together. The fact is we are all messed up. Men are more visual, and think smaller women are more worth their time. Just my experience.


Yeah, men do tend to be visually drawn to thin women. It's a shit situation of life, where magazines and tv shows are all plastered with the same exact body type. The funny thing is, men will think that thin women are so amazing, until they actually do go on a date with one. Then they realize it's not what they wanted. I've been on a lot of dates that went like that - where the guy would say, "Wow, you're so tiny" over and over with a slightly concerned look, and as soon as he puts an arm around me he's instantly turned off. But people just don't know what they want. In certain states in the US, obese women are more popular the thin ones (like in central Virginia, where I grew up). There it's girls with tits who get all the attention. Human beings are shallow.


----------



## The Chameleon

devoid said:


> Yeah, men do tend to be visually drawn to thin women. It's a shit situation of life, where magazines and tv shows are all plastered with the same exact body type. The funny thing is, men will think that thin women are so amazing, until they actually do go on a date with one. Then they realize it's not what they wanted. I've been on a lot of dates that went like that - where the guy would say, "Wow, you're so tiny" over and over with a slightly concerned look, and as soon as he puts an arm around me he's instantly turned off. But people just don't know what they want. In certain states in the US, obese women are more popular the thin ones (like in central Virginia, where I grew up). There it's girls with tits who get all the attention. Human beings are shallow.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## intp_gurl

devoid said:


> Uhhg, well of course, you're in California! ;_; That doesn't count lol.
> 
> 
> Yeah, men do tend to be visually drawn to thin women. It's a shit situation of life, where magazines and tv shows are all plastered with the same exact body type. The funny thing is, men will think that thin women are so amazing, until they actually do go on a date with one. * Then they realize it's not what they wanted. I've been on a lot of dates that went like that - where the guy would say, "Wow, you're so tiny" over and over with a slightly concerned look, and as soon as he puts an arm around me he's instantly turned off.* But people just don't know what they want. In certain states in the US, obese women are more popular the thin ones (like in central Virginia, where I grew up). There it's girls with tits who get all the attention. Human beings are shallow.



Yeah, whether man or woman, shallow is a human trait. Its not the guys fault. Women are victim to media propaganda too. So I don't hate. I'm just relating my personal experience.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

devoid said:


> Uhhg, well of course, you're in California! ;_; That doesn't count lol.
> 
> 
> Yeah, men do tend to be visually drawn to thin women. It's a shit situation of life, where magazines and tv shows are all plastered with the same exact body type. The funny thing is, men will think that thin women are so amazing, until they actually do go on a date with one. Then they realize it's not what they wanted. I've been on a lot of dates that went like that - where the guy would say, "Wow, you're so tiny" over and over with a slightly concerned look, and as soon as he puts an arm around me he's instantly turned off. But people just don't know what they want. In certain states in the US, obese women are more popular the thin ones (like in central Virginia, where I grew up). There it's girls with tits who get all the attention. Human beings are shallow.


I'd also argue that culture and ethnicity might play a part in what body types are considered most attractive, since I grew up around many lower and working class blacks and Hispanics who were heavily into hip hop, so there was no shortage of comments like "bones are for dogs" and "real women have curves". I shit you not, many of those who were considered ideal were bordering on obese, and anything less considered a joke, with the man in favor of it seriously questioned.


----------



## devoid

WamphyriThrall said:


> I'd also argue that culture and ethnicity might play a part in what body types are considered most attractive, since I grew up around many lower and working class blacks and Hispanics who were heavily into hip hop, so there was no shortage of comments like "bones are for dogs" and "real women have curves". I shit you not, many of those who were considered ideal were bordering on obese, and anything less considered a joke, with the man in favor of it seriously questioned.


Yeah, I'm a size 2 white chick and I grew up in an all-black ghetto in the south lol. Three times now I've had random guys drive by in cars and shout, "Hey white girl, where yo ass?" xD I was least desirable pretty much until after college, when I moved up north and suddenly everyone thought I was the cat's meow.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

devoid said:


> Yeah, I'm a size 2 white chick and I grew up in an all-black ghetto in the south lol. Three times now I've had random guys drive by in cars and shout, "Hey white girl, where yo ass?" xD I was least desirable pretty much until after college, when I moved up north and suddenly everyone thought I was the cat's meow.


I could understand a black girl feeling competition with someone of another race, but black men? Are they jealous? Lol. 

Seriously, if you're not attracted to a certain type, that's fine, but why the need to put others down? 

It's like that time I was browsing a forum for expats traveling to Latin America, and these American guys started putting down the indigenous women of Peru and Bolivia, saying to stay away from them, they're dark and short, you want the ones who have blond hair, small frames, and blue/green eyes, resembling Europeans. It was one of the few times I felt emotional on the web.


----------



## intp_gurl

devoid said:


> Yeah, I'm a size 2 white chick and I grew up in an all-black ghetto in the south lol. Three times now I've had random guys drive by in cars and shout, "Hey white girl, where yo ass?" xD I was least desirable pretty much until after college, when I moved up north and suddenly everyone thought I was the cat's meow.


that's sad to hear, but I know it happens. The reverse is for fat chicks. You can't please everbody. There is a market for all sizes.

my pet peeve is when fat chicks are portrayed as self hating, or loathing their bodies. Its not always true. Skinny chicks can hate their bodies. Personally I have been average to very heavy. I live in and accept my body as it is. Some parts I would like to change, but overall I'm far from self loathing. Ok, no more talk about body size. Dont want this to derail.


----------



## ai.tran.75

intp_gurl said:


> that's sad to hear, but I know it happens. The reverse is for fat chicks. You can't please everbody. There is a market for all sizes.
> 
> my pet peeve is when fat chicks are portrayed as self hating, or loathing their bodies. Its not always true. Skinny chicks can hate their bodies. Personally I have been average to very heavy. I live in and accept my body as it is. Some parts I would like to change, but overall I'm far from self loathing. Ok, no more talk about body size. Dont want this to derail.


Stereotype are stereotype , I can relate to what you say but on the opposite end . Size 2 is preferable - I'm a size 0 and sometimes size 0 is big on me . I'll be frank - I find myself decent looking and guys likes me . But the media slam skinny people to a point that it's suddenly ok to make fun of us - 
I have many girl friends who tells me " I wish I could lose some weight , but I kill myself before I get as skinny as you. " 

And my response " I know I wish I could gain weight. I'm too skinny " 

I go out to eat and on days that I don't eat a lot( I get accuse of being anorexic )

On days that I eat a lot ( people question if I'm bulimic) 

I open magazines - see girls my size that get called " starving to death" 
And I think some of these celebrities are actually gorgeous and naturally thin( Jennifer Connelly , Keira knightly )

It's frustrating - skinny girls get slam a lot as well

Oh and no I'm never ashame or insecure about my body - I actually like my body - but if I ever admit to it I'm a skinny bitch - so I'm left criticizing my own image for others to feel better about themselves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sexual confession- 
I've always fantasize about having sex in an elevator 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intp_gurl

ai.tran.75 said:


> Stereotype are stereotype , I can relate to what you say but on the opposite end . Size 2 is preferable - I'm a size 0 and sometimes size 0 is big on me . I'll be frank - I find myself decent looking and guys likes me . But the media slam skinny people to a point that it's suddenly ok to make fun of us -
> I have many girl friends who tells me " I wish I could lose some weight , but I kill myself before I get as skinny as you. "
> 
> And my response " I know I wish I could gain weight. I'm too skinny "
> 
> I go out to eat and on days that I don't eat a lot( I get accuse of being anorexic )
> 
> On days that I eat a lot ( people question if I'm bulimic)
> 
> I open magazines - see girls my size that get called " starving to death"
> And I think some of these celebrities are actually gorgeous and naturally thin( Jennifer Connelly , Keira knightly )
> 
> It's frustrating - skinny girls get slam a lot as well
> 
> Oh and no I'm never ashame or insecure about my body - I actually like my body - but if I ever admit to it I'm a skinny bitch - so I'm left criticizing my own image for others to feel better about themselves
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok, I will add one last statement about it.

no one has it easy. Skinny girls and big girls have it hard. But my experience is that guys fall over themselves to speak to a skinny girl. I noticed that and asked my friend, size 4, about how no one ever tries to pick me up. She says to me.....cause your fat. I wasnt mad, I was enlightened. Guy will look at me, maybe smile, but they dont fall over themselves. Lol. 

When I'm with my friend, they could be clear on the other side of the room, but somehow within minutes end up standing next to her. As an introvert I don't care for that much attention. I don't envy that. The funny thing is she doesn't like that attention too, especially when all she wants is to get from point a to b. She says, it gets annoying. Lol

I guess the guys just can't help themselves. Lol.


----------



## intp_gurl

My confession.....I love to be dominated.....in the bedroom only.


----------



## drmiller100

intp_gurl said:


> My confession.....I love to be dominated.....in the bedroom only.


how old are you? How far from boise idaho?

are you a girl or a gurl?


----------



## Mr. Meepers

intp_gurl said:


> Ok, where do I find these men you know. I want to see them, front and center. Stop hiding you guys, its not cool. :frustrating:


Unfortunately American, and other, societies seem to have a narrow definition of beauty when it comes to looks and since we place so much value on their looks, some women seem to get treated poorly because of their looks and are not treated the way people should be treated.

That all being said, when it comes to individual attraction, there is a lot more diversity and having compatible personalities can play a huge roll. 
Now, I know not all people liked this show, but my ex and I liked the show Super Fun Night and my ex was able to relate the main characters feelings (although she was not as heavy, she had faced a lot of ridicule over her weight over the years and had trouble fully accepting herself, but don't worry, she has learned to accept and love herself more now ^__^). Anyway, my physical preference does tend to be shorter, thinner women, but it is just that, an initial preference and I have to say that Rebel Wilson's character is nerdy, fun, silly/funny, and quirky ... I thought her character was definitely beautiful and very sexy. That is because there is more to attraction that just looks and if someone can only see your beauty if you change your looks, then they probably are not right for you anyways. I think the best way to attract men, and the right men, is to be confident and know that you are beautiful in your own way (imo, most of us are beautiful and we are all beautiful for different reasons and different people prefer different reasons) ^__^

http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130305005045/iceage/images/e/e2/RebelWilson.jpg


----------



## intp_gurl

Mr. Meepers said:


> *Unfortunately American, and other, societies seem to have a narrow definition of beauty when it comes to looks and since we place so much value on their looks, some women seem to get treated poorly because of their looks and are not treated the way people should be treated.*
> 
> That all being said, when it comes to individual attraction, there is a lot more diversity and having compatible personalities can play a huge roll.
> Now, I know not all people liked this show, but my ex and I liked the show Super Fun Night and my ex was able to relate the main characters feelings (although she was not as heavy, she had faced a lot of ridicule over her weight over the years and had trouble fully accepting herself, but don't worry, she has learned to accept and love herself more now ^__^). Anyway, my physical preference does tend to be shorter, thinner women, but it is just that, an initial preference and I have to say that Rebel Wilson's character is nerdy, fun, silly/funny, and quirky ... I thought her character was definitely beautiful and very sexy. That is because there is more to attraction that just looks and if someone can only see your beauty if you change your looks, then they probably are not right for you anyways. I think the best way to attract men, and the right men, is to be confident and know that you are beautiful in your own way (imo, most of us are beautiful and we are all beautiful for different reasons and different people prefer different reasons) ^__^
> 
> http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130305005045/iceage/images/e/e2/RebelWilson.jpg


yeah, people have a right to their preferences, so no hate on my part. Just my experience between myself and my friend.


----------



## Sadist

devoid said:


> As a skinny chick, the down side to this is that it's impossible for me to make female friends. Fat chicks are always angry at me, and other skinny chicks get insecure and view me as competition. So my only female friends are either trans women or my parents' age.


I think the issue is that people in America, generally have an unhealthy mentality..
very insecure, jealous, not enough people just know how to be.
Always wanting to make someone else jealous, always viewing things as a competition looking at everyone as either 'like me or against me, or like me and against me'

It really is unfortunate, you're probably sweet like many enfp tend to be, as well as having a desirable figure, that sends the insecure into micropanics as I'm sure you're already aware of, btw is that you in your display?

I ask as this is me and am curious as to who else uses their face.
<---


----------



## devoid

Sadist said:


> I think the issue is that people in America, generally have an unhealthy mentality..
> very insecure, jealous, not enough people just know how to be.
> Always wanting to make someone else jealous, always viewing things as a competition looking at everyone as either 'like me or against me, or like me and against me'
> 
> It really is unfortunate, you're probably sweet like many enfp tend to be, as well as having a desirable figure, that sends the insecure into micropanics as I'm sure you're already aware of, btw is that you in your display?
> 
> I ask as this is me and am curious as to who else uses their face.
> <---


Well thanks, though I am an ENTP. And no, that is Summer Glau in the movie Serenity. I'm actually in London, England at the moment and I'm going to be sad to leave the city. People here are legitimately healthy, because there are such strict food laws and stores are encouraged to have healthy snacks/food. It's a much less judgmental atmosphere, at least from my perspective.


----------



## Sadist

devoid said:


> Well thanks, though I am an ENTP. And no, that is Summer Glau in the movie Serenity. I'm actually in London, England at the moment and I'm going to be sad to leave the city. People here are legitimately healthy, because there are such strict food laws and stores are encouraged to have healthy snacks/food. It's a much less judgmental atmosphere, at least from my perspective.


Sounds interesting. It makes sense though, the correlation of a healthy minds/emotions and diets, I guess.
Can people tell you're foreign immediately? I thought about living out their for a while because I heard it was more social advanced, as they always have been in comparison to their cousin, the USA. There's just so much here, that only USA has though, sigh*


----------



## intp_gurl

Confession, I like my hair being pulled, not too hard though.


----------



## drmiller100

intp_gurl said:


> Confession, I like my hair being pulled, not too hard though.


confession: I shave.


----------



## devoid

Sadist said:


> Sounds interesting. It makes sense though, the correlation of a healthy minds/emotions and diets, I guess.
> Can people tell you're foreign immediately? I thought about living out their for a while because I heard it was more social advanced, as they always have been in comparison to their cousin, the USA. There's just so much here, that only USA has though, sigh*


Well it turns out there aren't many white people with curly hair here, so I stick out a bit. But most people say they thought I'd been here for a few years, and a couple people assumed I was European. England is absolutely amazing. The only reason I think I'm going to go back to the states is because I'm not certain I can make a living here. Honestly, I don't see what the US really has over England.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

intp_gurl said:


> My confession.....I love to be dominated.....in the bedroom only.


agreed. I want my ass slapped, to be held down, fucked until I can't walk for a week and then to be taken out on a nice date to look at art by the same man in gentleman form. Holding my hand.


----------



## knife

I can arrange that 


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Can you now?  
I'm an istp.... We don't care about feels (according to you.  )


----------



## intp_gurl

Daleks_exterminate said:


> agreed. I want my ass slapped, to be held down, fucked until I can't walk for a week and then to be taken out on a nice date to look at art by the same man in gentleman form. Holding my hand.


Ummmmm, yeah I could go for that and some hair tugs sprinkled in.


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Can you now?
> I'm an istp.... We don't care about feels (according to you.  )


For you, always  


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## ai.tran.75

Quite sure istp is the Kinkiest type - I should know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> For you, always
> 
> 
> Lord of the Dark Snark


Oh, now its _just _for me?
....charming, entp's. :wink:


----------



## Kitty.diane

Yes please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devoid

I really want to have sex with my ex again, but it would probably be the most selfish and cruel thing I've ever done. I already know I'll never get back with him. But damn, I seriously doubt I'm going to have that kind of sex ever again...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Holy shit. Holy shit. Not acting awk, but it is kinda awk. And hot. Just ran into the Dom I'm messing with at a bar, except I haven't really seen him in 3+ months. I was there with a guy, he was there with a guy and a girl. 

Surprise, surprise! "Evan, this is Mike, an old friend; Mike, this is Evan." It was weird saying his name. For a long time, I didn't even know it, despite giving so much of myself to him. His contact listing in my phone is the name of the town he lives in and I'm never going to change that. 

We sat at opposite ends of the bar with our parties. We were both at the corner, so we were able to look straight at each other.

I broke the seal and went up three times for the two hrs we were there. Last time I went up, the Dom followed me. The bathrooms are three flights up ( @hammersklavier , guess where we were!). The last flight's pretty isolated and in the middle of the third, I felt his hand under my dress, sliding up the back of my thigh. I kept going up the stairs, but he tucked his fingers into the waist of my panties and yanked them, pulling me back down towards him. That actually pissed me off cuz I have one lace thong left that doesn't have a tear in it from some guy yanking at them. 

I didn't say anything and only hit his hand away, trying to make my way up to the restrooms. When we got to the top, he pushed me against the wall and pinned me. He reached down, pulled my panties to the side and jammed a finger inside. Just as I was about to moan aloud, he put his hand over my mouth and told me, "shut up, slut." He continued fingering me and started choking me right before we heard someone coming up the stairs. I bolted into one of the bathrooms and he followed me in, closing and locking the door behind him. 

Sorry, when I have to pee, I have to pee. He ordered me to pull his cock out and to start sucking. Hold your goddamn horses and let me take a leak first. He forced his cock into my mouth while I was pissing. After a minute or two, I got up, turned around and knelt on the toilet so he could fuck me from behind. And there I was, with my dress hiked up around my waist, getting fucked on the toilet, in a bar. We were gone for 15 mins, at the most. 

Now, I'm in a cab with Evan headed back to his place. I wonder if he knows. He has to know he's getting sloppy seconds tonight, right? I mean, the Dom didn't cum inside me, but still. We didn't come back down at the same time, but we were gone for 15 mins. He has to suspect smthg happened. I kinda feel bad for ditching him, but he has me all to his self tonight. And I'm spending the night.

EDIT: Fucker. I just realized I didn't pack any extra clothes and I'm wearing what I wore to the office earlier. I'm either going to have to get up dumb early to go home and change or be judged hard as shit by the other intern.

Can still feel the sting from the spanking the Dom gave me while he was fucking me


----------



## Napoleptic

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Why yes, papi, I will do a line off your cock. Thank you


Favorite Cards Against Humanity option:
Snorting coke off a clown's boner :laughing:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Napoleptic said:


> Favorite Cards Against Humanity option:
> Snorting coke off a clown's boner :laughing:


I feel like I'm the only one who's never played before


----------



## The King Of Dreams

The ones that are hot and attracted to me always live far away and the ones that are hot and close to me reject me... then the ones I'm not attracted to want me but I don't want them.... this stinks.


----------



## intp_gurl

The King Of Dreams said:


> The ones that are hot and attracted to me always live far away and the ones that are hot and close to me reject me... then the ones I'm not attracted to want me but I don't want them.... this stinks.



Yeah, its always like that.


----------



## knife

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who's never played before


...You probably are...


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## The King Of Dreams

intp_gurl said:


> Yeah, its always like that.


It sucks. I would love to have a cuddle buddy right now :-(


intp_gurl said:


> Yeah, its always like that.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

The only good things about this morning are the awesome weather and that being a careless slut happened to pay off. Just cuz I left a pair of underwear at the guy's place when I was rushing to leave one AM. Dude was like, "I found the pair of underwear you left that one time. I washed it... After I jerked off and came in it"

LOL, thanks


----------



## Sadist

devoid said:


> Well it turns out there aren't many white people with curly hair here, so I stick out a bit. But most people say they thought I'd been here for a few years, and a couple people assumed I was European. England is absolutely amazing. The only reason I think I'm going to go back to the states is because I'm not certain I can make a living here. Honestly, I don't see what the US really has over England.


Odd. I'd probably just assume you'd inherited the curly hair from an ancestor, who may not have been European, could be because I live in America, though. Don't they have some sort of program to help the unemployed find work there?
Well, the U.S has better quantity and quality of Martial Arts.
U.S has the best boxers. 
U.S also get's many Japanese video game imports before Europe, or that Europe does not receive at all.

But then again, those are things that I care about, so to each their own, Europe probably does have more of what you're looking for if you feel that way.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Sam Smith's "Stay with Me" fucking pulls at my heart strings, man. The first verse kills me. I want a guy to say that to me, but I'm way too defensive for it to actually happen


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Tonight at work, I received quite possibly the sexiest text message in the history of sexy text messages.
it made working rather disappointing as I was longing to be elsewhere.

no....you don't get to know who sent it or the content of it.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> Confession
> There's some beast in me that wakes up 3/4 am almost every night that wants to have sex!
> I wake up already horny and ready for action, is amazing!
> Does anyone else have this too ?


So you're not one for morning sex, and not one for night sex, you like to have yours right smack in the middle?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> Then let me see some of those stocks, I might want to buy me a few


I maybe don't know how to respond to this...


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> So you're not one for morning sex, and not one for night sex, you like to have yours right smack in the middle?


I am for middle of the day sex, before dinner, bedtime and middle of the night
:tongue:
Not so much morning sex, actually, I tend to be very hyper in the morning, like get up quickly and be active!

But 2pm and 4am are my favorite times! !
If I can, and I have time and privacy, I even love myself at those times
:wink:


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> I maybe don't know how to respond to this...


What about Ne-FTW ??
:tongue:
Where's the gold?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> I am for middle of the day sex, before dinner, bedtime and middle of the night
> :tongue:
> Not so much morning sex, actually, I tend to be very hyper in the morning, like get up quickly and be active!
> 
> But 2pm and 4am are my favorite times! !
> If I can, and I have time and privacy, I even love myself at those times
> :wink:


:laughing: That's awesome that you know your body so well.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> What about Ne-FTW ??
> :tongue:
> Where's the gold?


Gold is a weak metal. :/

Ne FTW. :kitteh:


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> :laughing: That's awesome that you know your body so well.


We've been together for quite some time now
Hihihihi
:kitteh:
And thanks Lord for Ne-imagination, it makes all so good


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> Gold is a weak metal. :/
> 
> Ne FTW. :kitteh:


Adamantium then

Better?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> We've been together for quite some time now
> Hihihihi
> :kitteh:


:laughing: I've been with my body for quite a while and I still don't know it very well at all...



> And thanks Lord for Ne-imagination, it makes all so good


Your imagination is good? Interesting. Mine isn't that great, actually. :/


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> Adamantium then
> 
> Better?


Of course. :kitteh:


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> :laughing: I've been with my body for quite a while and I still don't know it very well at all...


Ha! Not as much as I did
:tongue:
But I've always been very self-body aware of what I like and dislike. That's why I'm so bossy and demanding in bed
:blushed: because I lose my patience very quick with someone that is doing it the wrong way, imo.





> Your imagination is good? Interesting. Mine isn't that great, actually. :/


Omg, my imagination is awesome! 
But reality-imagination, not fantasy like magical or whatever, like I'm capable of taking my mind (and whomever is listening to me) to amazing places and situations. It's like inception! 
:tongue:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> Ha! Not as much as I did
> :tongue:
> But I've always been very self-body aware of what I like and dislike. That's why I'm so bossy and demanding in bed
> :blushed: because I lose my patience very quick with someone that is doing it the wrong way, imo.


:laughing: I imagine there are a lot of guys looking for a girl like you who knows what she wants and isn't afraid to say so. :tongue:



> Omg, my imagination is awesome!
> But reality-imagination, not fantasy like magical or whatever, like I'm capable of taking my mind (and whomever is listening to me) to amazing places and situations. It's like inception!
> :tongue:


Oh cool. That's.. really cool, actually.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

ENTrePreneur said:


> Oh cool. That's.. really cool, actually.


Welcome to the mind of an Ne dom


----------



## ENTrePreneur

The King Of Dreams said:


> Welcome to the mind of an Ne dom



I live in it. :kitteh:

Oh shoot I forgot my profile still said ESFP. :laughing:


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> :laughing: I imagine there are a lot of guys looking for a girl like you who knows what she wants and isn't afraid to say so. :tongue:


I really hope so
:happy:





> cool. That's.. really cool, actually.


Speaking of which, I need to go visit someone mentally right now, we'll be in accabin in the middle of the sea, in vietnam, making love under the stars, in a lukewarm bathtub, filled with floating purple orchids .... vanilla scented candles all over the room... splash splash we can hear the waves ... splash splash does thewater wwhen our bodies are joining together. ..

:wink:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> I really hope so
> :happy:


I certainly would be if I didn't have a lady of my own.



> Speaking of which, I need to go visit someone mentally right now, we'll be in accabin in the middle of the sea, in vietnam, making love under the stars, in a lukewarm bathtub, filled with floating purple orchids .... vanilla scented candles all over the room... splash splash we can hear the waves ... splash splash does thewater wwhen our bodies are joining together. ..
> 
> :wink:



Oooh. Sexy. Have fun! :wink:


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> I certainly would be if I didn't have a lady of my own.
> :


Hhheeiii :happy: I didn't know this good news
A real flesh and blood like all for you ? :wink:
Congrats
:-*


----------



## GinningPuma4011

ENFJ. Besides all the dumb shit there, I'm kind of excited. Do you see why I didn't want to respond to the first one? 

This wk has been hell. The only time I've had to get together with anybody was really late at night. And I never would've gone if the guy hadn't paid for the cab ride.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> Hhheeiii :happy: I didn't know this good news
> A real flesh and blood like all for you ? :wink:
> Congrats
> :-*


Thank you. :happy: *proud*


----------



## Morpheus83

This is more like a random thought, but I totally envy Ana of Fifty Shades. How is it possible to orgasm SEVENTEEN times in one hour? Since Ana has been a virgin of over 20+ years, this is incredible. So what's the secret? :tongue:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Morpheus83 said:


> This is more like a random thought, but I totally envy Ana of Fifty Shades. How is it possible to orgasm SEVENTEEN times in one hour? Since Ana has been a virgin of over 20+ years, this is incredible. So what's the secret? :tongue:


I always thought it would be easier to orgasm if you were a virgin...


----------



## FePa

Morpheus83 said:


> This is more like a random thought, but I totally envy Ana of Fifty Shades. How is it possible to orgasm SEVENTEEN times in one hour? Since Ana has been a virgin of over 20+ years, this is incredible. So what's the secret? :tongue:


Yeah... my maximum was 8 ... :/


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> I always thought it would be easier to orgasm if you were a virgin...


Why???


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> Why???


I don't know. Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> I don't know. Why wouldn't it be?


IMHO because of what we were talking this morning (am for me, dunno what time was for you) about knowing your body, what you like, what you need ... of course you can be a virgin and know yourself very well, but let's face, this would be not the majority and furthermore, still one - side - opinion... you don't know how to the other person could do to you and how...


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> IMHO because of what we were talking this morning (am for me, dunno what time was for you) about knowing your body, what you like, what you need ... of course you can be a virgin and know yourself very well, but let's face, this would be not the majority and furthermore, still one - side - opinion... you don't know how to the other person could do to you and how...


Oh, yeah. That makes a lot of sense. Hm. *ponders*


----------



## Playful Proxy

Blah, I'll admit...I'm a bit submissive in bed. Ok...maybe a lot of submissive.  Kind of embarrassing, but I want someone to force me into a submissive state. It's not fun if I just 'choose to' as that means I'm the one in actual control.


----------



## Chewiebon

GinningPuma4011 said:


> ENFJ. Besides all the dumb shit there, I'm kind of excited. Do you see why I didn't want to respond to the first one?
> 
> This wk has been hell. The only time I've had to get together with anybody was really late at night. And I never would've gone if the guy hadn't paid for the cab ride.


Now that is just embarrassing.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Playful Proxy said:


> Blah, I'll admit...I'm a bit submissive in bed. Ok...maybe a lot of submissive.  Kind of embarrassing, but I want someone to force me into a submissive state. It's not fun if I just 'choose to' as that means I'm the one in actual control.


Hahaha I am very similar (I hope that makes it less embarrassing and there is nothing shameful about being submissive *hugs* ^__^ ... although, it is still fun for me if I am not forced, but it is a lot more fun if I am or if I pretend that I am being forced :tongue. Although, I also want to be called a "slave" in bed sometimes :blushed:


----------



## Chewiebon

Mr. Meepers said:


> Hahaha I am very similar (I hope that makes it less embarrassing and there is nothing shameful about being submissive *hugs* ^__^ ... although, it is still fun for me if I am not forced, but it is a lot more fun if I am or if I pretend that I am being forced :tongue. Although, I also want to be called a "slave" in bed sometimes :blushed:


This sounds like my kind of fun.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Mr. Meepers said:


> Hahaha I am very similar (I hope that makes it less embarrassing and there is nothing shameful about being submissive *hugs* ^__^ ... although, it is still fun for me if I am not forced, but it is a lot more fun if I am or if I pretend that I am being forced :tongue. Although, I also want to be called a "slave" in bed sometimes :blushed:


I'm not exactly fond of being called slave or anything, but I'd much prefer if I didn't have to pretend I was being forced. I want to actually be forced. I'm a bit of a baby with pain, but using force on me for the sake of moving me where they want is...:blushed:


----------



## knittigan

William I am said:


> :/ That sucks that it hurt so much. If you don't mind my asking, how the hell did you go so long without having sex and not end the relationship?


I have had a _lot _of health problems pop up in the last 10 months or so. The primary one was endometriosis, so I was in more or less constant, excruciating pelvic pain. From what I have gathered, it's really easy to abstain when you're making your girlfriend cry :laughing: We did gradually start being sexual with each other as time went on, but penetration was off the table for a really long time and I missed it.

It was lucky that my health problems didn't really start until after the two year mark in our relationship as I don't know that we would have survived them much before that point.


----------



## carlaviii

Morpheus83 said:


> This is more like a random thought, but I totally envy Ana of Fifty Shades. How is it possible to orgasm SEVENTEEN times in one hour? Since Ana has been a virgin of over 20+ years, this is incredible. So what's the secret? :tongue:


Pffft, it's fiction. 

I can get to ten, but that's only with excellent chemistry, a skilled partner, and many years of yoga/kegel training. And it's freaking exhausting (in the good way.)


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Chewiebon said:


> Now that is just embarrassing.


Isn't it? He makes me cringe sometimes (a lot of the time). Overly emotional and whiny.


----------



## drmiller100

carlaviii said:


> Pffft, it's fiction.
> 
> I can get to ten, but that's only with excellent chemistry, a skilled partner, and many years of yoga/kegel training. And it's freaking exhausting (in the good way.)


I have watched several women do 15 to 20 in an hour. I've also seen 5 minute rolling orgasms, 2 minute break, and 3 minute rolling orgasms, repeat 3 times.

I've seen women who take 90 minutes with a hitachi on high to have one orgasm, and I know a lady who only can orgasm by herself.


----------



## Chewiebon

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Isn't it? He makes me cringe sometimes (a lot of the time). Overly emotional and whiny.


It made me cringe. I seriously only thought. You're no daddy.


----------



## Einstein

Kyandigaru said:


> I looked around the smoke filled air, searching for the five foot, eleven inches of passion. I didnt want to return to the same bar as last night, rather hide in shame from the one night stand. I sat on the side of the bar, smelling the musk of the stranger next to me. The balding, stock broker, the republican filth and obviously mad drunk. Complaining about colleagues, nagging wife and the money hungry mistress. Yeah his...life was hard. Here i am looking for the dick that made me rethink the thrills of life.... The sudden feeling of masculine arms wrapping around my small waist. Goose bumps increase on my, mocha skin, it was HIM. His lite cologne pleseantly fills my nostrils and his big hands lightly caresses the bottom of my breasts. 'Hello Darling...' he says. He sits on the other side of me, away from the other prying, feminine eyes. As if i had him cornered and all for me. "a cold one for me Freddy boy!" He yells as the tattooed bartender winks and opens one. He takes a swig of the foaming alcohol and leans in for conversation, telling me about all the paper works, contracts, nagging exs and then he asks me for my daily frustrations. I can't help but to be embarrassed that my life wasn't as exciting as his 90,000 yearly income.
> 
> 
> Nope! How can 'paper or plastic' be as enticing? It was to him! i couldn't help myself, glancing at his bulge once again. It was pining me down, made me cum hard and made my eyes roll to the back of my head, 24 hours ago. I took another sip of my rose flavored martini, i looked to my left of all the jealous women who attracted the losers for the night. Did they know i had a winner here? Did they know good dick was sitting beside me? Then i could imagine, his fingers entering my love lips. His thick, ridged fingers inching more and more into my pussy. my juices dripped off his fingers and onto the suede carpet. my mind race with fantasies, until i looked down and notice it was a reality. He was fingering me at the bar. Our own public, erotic party and i was the star. I could see his dick rising and harding in his slacks. his face was cool and easy, no one would be able to guess what we were doing. All of a sudden a gush of cum splashed on the floor, he shakes his hands dry and licks his lips.
> 
> My panties are soaked and my cheeks blushed. I couldnt help but to feel relaxed i rubbed his knee and gobbled down the last of my warm drink. He slaps down a quick $30 for both drinks and whisks me away from our dirty meet ups. We get into the taxi he called ahead of time and slams the door. we ended the night with more passion, but this time it was different. Slow strokes, cusping my breasts, followed by soft wet kisses. He held me down and rolled me over on my back for doggy, where he slowly parts my legs and cum inside me. He climaxes hard and loud, throwing his body on top of mines. I slowly dart my eyes to my phone, 10:45pm. i quickly grab my jade clutch and nude 6 inch heels, jetting for the door.
> 
> "where are you going?! Stay here, there's room for one more!" He reached his arm out to me and flicked off the lights.


You write really good stories


----------



## Chewiebon

Just got my new rope, mask, and mini flogger.


----------



## Golden Rose

Joining the other subs, although I reject the idea of being a slave, more like a quiet but playful sexy kitten 
I love it even more when they have that kind of smartass attitude that makes you so frustrated.

Right now I'm loving the idea of being emotionally and physically wrecked, something straight out of a Lana Del Rey song.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Chewiebon said:


> Just got my new rope, mask, and mini flogger.


Ahhh, so exciting! 

One of my favorite things is vampire gloves. I haven't had anyone use em on me in a while, though. Miss it


----------



## Chewiebon

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Ahhh, so exciting!
> 
> One of my favorite things is vampire gloves. I haven't had anyone use em on me in a while, though. Miss it


Ill grab some. I had a much better set but an ex took them.


----------



## chimeric

Morpheus83 said:


> This is more like a random thought, but I totally envy Ana of Fifty Shades. How is it possible to orgasm SEVENTEEN times in one hour? Since Ana has been a virgin of over 20+ years, this is incredible. So what's the secret? :tongue:


Confession: With a bathtub faucet, I could easily get seventeen in less than one hour. :ninja:

That'd use up a lot of water though. And result in really sensitive lady parts.


----------



## Morpheus83

chimeric said:


> Confession: With a bathtub faucet, I could easily get seventeen in way less than one hour. :ninja:


I'm so, so, so uncreative :blushed:


----------



## chimeric

Morpheus83 said:


> I'm so, so, so uncreative :blushed:


Water reduces irritation, and the pressure is kinda perfect. If I didn't feel guilty about wasting water and didn't have, y'know, things to do in my life, I...don't even know how many I could have. I don't think they'd stop.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

chimeric said:


> If I didn't feel guilty about wasting water


It'll just be refiltered and put somewhere..


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm covered in bruises to the point I can barley sit...
I fell off my bike.
but I did snapchat a pic to some creeper whose really into bruises. :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Kitty.diane

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm covered in bruises to the point I can barley sit...
> I fell off my bike.
> but I did snapchat a pic to some creeper whose really into bruises. :wink::wink::wink:


Ewwwww. Kinky! 😜


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm covered in bruises to the point I can barley sit...
> I fell off my bike.
> but I did snapchat a pic to some creeper whose really into bruises. :wink::wink::wink:


But I don't have a Snapchat...


----------



## Chewiebon

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm covered in bruises to the point I can barley sit...
> I fell off my bike.
> but I did snapchat a pic to some creeper whose really into bruises. :wink::wink::wink:


That guy sounda like a creep. He might be pleasuring himself to you in pain.


----------



## Kitty.diane

hammersklavier said:


> But I don't have a Snapchat...


Apparently you should if youre into bruises!


----------



## Chewiebon

Kitty.diane said:


> Ewwwww. Kinky! 😜


Sadist fantasy


----------



## knife

Kitty.diane said:


> Apparently you should if youre into bruises!


Hahahahahaha

Well at least I know what she was doing when she fell off it...  

_Guess who it involved her chatting with..._


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Chewiebon said:


> That guy sounda like a creep. He might be pleasuring himself to you in pain.


Hmmm.... Right this very second?


----------



## Chewiebon

Kitty.diane said:


> Apparently you should if youre into bruises!


We all should have snapchat


----------



## Chewiebon

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Hmmm.... Right this very second?


Anything is possible with people like ... that


----------



## knife

Hands off buster.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Chewiebon said:


> Anything is possible with people like ... that


I don't know... Maybe i could be into someone like... That. Who knows?


----------



## Chewiebon

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I don't know... Maybe i could be into someone like... That. Who knows?


That guy sounds like he might enjoy you... or the though of.. making those bruises.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Chewiebon said:


> That guy sounds like he might enjoy you... or the though of.. making those bruises.


Hmmm he'd probably only like me because I look 16 though...


----------



## Chewiebon

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Hmmm he'd probably only like me because I look 16 though...


We all have a kink.


----------



## chimeric

@Mr. Meepers OK, I legit LOLed at the thought of someone powering female faucetgasms via stationary bike.


----------



## William I am

FePa said:


> Confession
> There's some beast in me that wakes up 3/4 am almost every night that wants to have sex!
> I wake up already horny and ready for action, is amazing!
> Does anyone else have this too ?


That's around the time testosterone peaks in men.... but idk. Maybe women too?


----------



## FePa

William I am said:


> That's around the time testosterone peaks in men.... but idk. Maybe women too?


Is this way it's more common to have a heart attack around 5-6am ?
due to this testosterone peak ?

could it be, I have been working out a LOT - which is proven to increase testosterone ... great, all I need is a body pumper sleeping next to me and I'm in heaven ! hehehe


----------



## Pinkachu

Here's my confession:

I'm thankful that nobody's home because everybody in my conservative house would be asking me "What's so funny?" All of them would faint from looking at this thread. As for me, well...I may faint just from laughing too hard. :laughing:


----------



## ThomThom1

devoid said:


> As a skinny chick, the down side to this is that it's impossible for me to make female friends. Fat chicks are always angry at me, and other skinny chicks get insecure and view me as competition. So my only female friends are either trans women or my parents' age.


You are right about this. I've experienced that too. When I am a slim (not a size 2, but slim) woman with long dark hair, women treat me differently. If you smile at their man, they want to rip your head off. Just being myself causes then to hate me especially with my ENFP personality. This can feel lonely. When I cut my hair off, women looked and acted differently. Suddenly, they no longer thought I was after their men. Suddenly, they give me invitations to showers and such. It's ridiculous. Why do I have to give up my looks to have friends? I'd rather be friends with the guys.


----------



## L

Law #23: Master the Art of the Bold Move. 

I'd say I have that one down roud:


----------



## devoid

ThomThom1 said:


> You are right about this. I've experienced that too. When I am a slim (not a size 2, but slim) woman with long dark hair, women treat me differently. If you smile at their man, they want to rip your head off. Just being myself causes then to hate me especially with my ENFP personality. This can feel lonely. When I cut my hair off, women looked and acted differently. Suddenly, they no longer thought I was after their men. Suddenly, they give me invitations to showers and such. It's ridiculous. Why do I have to give up my looks to have friends? I'd rather be friends with the guys.


Man, I wish that worked with me! When I got a pixie cut everyone said I look like Twiggy and it didn't change much. xP I wear jeans and sweatshirts with no makeup, I act like a tomboy... nothing seems to work. I just gave up and have a ton of male friends, with a few MTF trans friends.


----------



## Chewiebon

devoid said:


> Man, I wish that worked with me! When I got a pixie cut everyone said I look like Twiggy and it didn't change much. xP I wear jeans and sweatshirts with no makeup, I act like a tomboy... nothing seems to work. I just gave up and have a ton of male friends, with a few MTF trans friends.


I nee you to know. You sound epically sex. No make up, pixie cut, and relaxed. Please I can only handle so much.


----------



## devoid

Chewiebon said:


> I nee you to know. You sound epically sex. No make up, pixie cut, and relaxed. Please I can only handle so much.


I have long hair and makeup on right now, along with a pencil skirt and business casual shirt. Sorry to disappoint. :3


----------



## ENTrePreneur

devoid said:


> I have long hair and makeup on right now, along with a pencil skirt and business casual shirt. Sorry to disappoint. :3


for me?
:blushed:


----------



## Chewiebon

No is disappointment. I am firm in my style and fashion. Its nice to see variety and fluided changes in people.


----------



## William I am

FePa said:


> Is this way it's more common to have a heart attack around 5-6am ?
> due to this testosterone peak ?
> 
> could it be, I have been working out a LOT - which is proven to increase testosterone ... great, all I need is a body pumper sleeping next to me and I'm in heaven ! hehehe


Hmmm. I dunno. I think it's probably due to stress in the morning to get to work on time and whatnot.

A body pumper, eh? Like a bodybuilder? I used to do that a long while back.


----------



## -Alpha-

Genuinely unsure where this belongs, but it's a confession about sex. Seems to fit the criterion.

I am extremely judgmental about sex.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

-Alpha- said:


> Genuinely unsure where this belongs, but it's a confession about sex. Seems to fit the criterion.
> 
> I am extremely judgmental about sex.


in what way?


----------



## -Alpha-

Daleks_exterminate said:


> in what way?


For me to be interested in someone, they have to have an absolutely spotless record concerning cheating. Any slight discrepancies are an instant deal breaker for me even talking to someone for any length of time. I will not tolerate it because I don't believe people are capable of change. For me, anything not agreed upon in relationships is off limits and if I catch wind of anything I even think constitutes that, I'm out. I honestly wouldn't care if we had been dating for years or were already in bed together. She would be out. Instantly.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

-Alpha- said:


> For me to be interested in someone, they have to have an absolutely spotless record concerning cheating. Any slight discrepancies are an instant deal breaker for me even talking to someone for any length of time. I will not tolerate it because I don't believe people are capable of change. For me, anything not agreed upon in relationships is off limits and if I catch wind of anything I even think constitutes that, I'm out. I honestly wouldn't care if we had been dating for years or were already in bed together. She would be out. Instantly.


I do that too! Haha.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I do that too! Haha.





-Alpha- said:


> For me to be interested in someone, they have to have an absolutely spotless record concerning cheating. Any slight discrepancies are an instant deal breaker for me even talking to someone for any length of time. I will not tolerate it because I don't believe people are capable of change. For me, anything not agreed upon in relationships is off limits and if I catch wind of anything I even think constitutes that, I'm out. I honestly wouldn't care if we had been dating for years or were already in bed together. She would be out. Instantly.


I wish I was that firm! I am the type to give loads of chances which is why I get taken advantage of XD yah my first gf cheated twice and I came right back like a hurt puppy, and my second I was given warning and still ignored it with he whole "people change" premise hahah yah that one didnt end in cheating but hell it was awful XD


----------



## -Alpha-

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> I wish I was that firm! I am the type to give loads of chances which is why I get taken advantage of XD yah my first gf cheated twice and I came right back like a hurt puppy, and my second I was given warning and still ignored it with he whole "people change" premise hahah yah that one didnt end in cheating but hell it was awful XD


See? This is one of the reasons MBTI was so easy for me. I knew I was a solid 'J' type. My room is messy and I'm always late, but I find myself wanting to put everything into a jar to suit me. I treat my relationships like business deals. I stick them in a jar and leave the lid open. If they step outside of it or if I ever hear of them doing so, they're out. I go my way and if people involved don't follow my lead to the letter, they're gone immediately. It has less to do with being firm and more with knowing how much capacity I have for attachment. I protect myself by making sure my relationships and friendships follow strict guidelines. They have to be firm because I am not.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

If someone ever loves me they will find themselves disappointed, for I am a lone ranger and I will experience life to any limitation I so choose to impose on myself.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

-Alpha- said:


> See? This is one of the reasons MBTI was so easy for me. I knew I was a solid 'J' type. My room is messy and I'm always late, but I find myself wanting to put everything into a jar to suit me. I treat my relationships like business deals. I stick them in a jar and leave the lid open. If they step outside of it or if I ever hear of them doing so, they're out. I go my way and if people involved don't follow my lead to the letter, they're gone immediately. It has less to do with being firm and more with knowing how much capacity I have for attachment. I protect myself by making sure my relationships and friendships follow strict guidelines. They have to be firm because I am not.


Do you think your T might also play into it? Like how you treat it logically like a business deal instead of something more idk deeply attached like i do as an NF


----------



## -Alpha-

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Do you think your T might also play into it? Like how you treat it logically like a business deal instead of something more idk deeply attached like i do as an NF


Personally, I use logic as a buffer between myself and my emotions (which admittedly are pretty fragile). I don't trust myself to make responsible emotional decisions. I create factual rules and guidelines for the people around me to follow, so I'd say Te manifests itself in that I outwardly impose order to protect my inward harmony. I can't see myself changing this approach.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

-Alpha- said:


> Personally, I use logic as a buffer between myself and my emotions (which admittedly are pretty fragile). I don't trust myself to make responsible emotional decisions. I create factual rules and guidelines for the people around me to follow, so I'd say Te manifests itself in that I outwardly impose order to protect my inward harmony. I can't see myself changing this approach.


Dont get me wrong, I'm not trying to make you change that approach lol im just curious lol I mean I dont distance myself from my emotions I treat it as another factor to account for when making a decision I take the logical factual aspects and their implications and then I decide how that fits within my Fi value system. So its more of a synthesis rather than isolating the two like you 

Does that make sense? I ramble at times and sometimes it doesnt make sense to others lol


----------



## -Alpha-

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Dont get me wrong, I'm not trying to make you change that approach lol im just curious lol I mean I dont distance myself from my emotions I treat it as another factor to account for when making a decision I take the logical factual aspects and their implications and then I decide how that fits within my Fi value system. So its more of a synthesis rather than isolating the two like you
> 
> Does that make sense? I ramble at times and sometimes it doesnt make sense to others lol


Yeah I get where you're coming from. I don't do that. I try to make my emotions as small a factor as I possibly can. Invariably they are a factor because everything is done in service of keeping myself happy, though. To illustrate how extreme this is I once let a girl move some of her things into my place when I found out she had cheated (like some kissing or something). I literally picked up all of her things and threw them out and told her they were outside, then didn't answer the door when she knocked. I deleted her from all of my friendlists on everything. Every picture, every note. When I finally forgave her after she cried on the phone to me, she had to move everything back and re-add me on everything down to putting her number back on my phone. I didn't carry anything in with her or even open a door to help her get anything in. I was playing league of legends or watching Doctor Who or something at the time. For someone to stay close to me, they have to WORK. I'm pretty easygoing on the outside, but when people talk to me, they realize pretty quick how not easygoing I actually am. All in all, I'd say I'm easy to get to know, hard to get to know deeply, then incredibly easy to push away. I have a ton of emotional walls that I blame other people for not being able to navigate through. Being definitely on my good side requires adhering to a standard.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

-Alpha- said:


> Yeah I get where you're coming from. I don't do that. I try to make my emotions as small a factor as I possibly can. Invariably they are a factor because everything is done in service of keeping myself happy, though. To illustrate how extreme this is I once let a girl move some of her things into my place when I found out she had cheated (like some kissing or something). I literally picked up all of her things and threw them out and told her they were outside, then didn't answer the door when she knocked. I deleted her from all of my friendlists on everything. Every picture, every note. When I finally forgave her after she cried on the phone to me, she had to move everything back and re-add me on everything down to putting her number back on my phone. I didn't carry anything in with her or even open a door to help her get anything in. I was playing league of legends or watching Doctor Who or something at the time. For someone to stay close to me, they have to WORK. I'm pretty easygoing on the outside, but when people talk to me, they realize pretty quick how not easygoing I actually am. All in all, I'd say I'm easy to get to know, hard to get to know deeply, then incredibly easy to push away. I have a ton of emotional walls that I blame other people for not being able to navigate through. Being definitely on my good side requires adhering to a standard.


Omg that would kill my conscious lmaoo I think we derailed the thread tho so back to confessions of the sexual kind lol


----------



## michaelthemessiah

I once masturbated at my grandmas house in the shower…. so much shame


----------



## ai.tran.75

I like role playing - a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> I once masturbated at my grandmas house in the shower…. so much shame


I've masturbated in a number of unusual places throughout the years. Some I'm really not proud of.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

ai.tran.75 said:


> I like role playing - a lot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh.

What's role playing again?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> If someone ever loves me they will find themselves disappointed, for I am a lone ranger and I will experience life to any limitation I so choose to impose on myself.


Go for same type.  or find an enfj. Haha


----------



## ai.tran.75

ENTrePreneur said:


> Ooh.
> 
> What's role playing again?


When you take on role of a different profession such as flight attendant - vixen or doctor etc and act upon it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTrePreneur

ai.tran.75 said:


> When you take on role of a different profession such as flight attendant - vixen or doctor etc and act upon it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure I get it..


----------



## ENTrePreneur

ai.tran.75 said:


> When you take on role of a different profession such as flight attendant - vixen or doctor etc and act upon it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ENTrePreneur said:


> I'm not sure I get it..


Ooops sorry. I'm stupid and slow. I figured it out. Nevermind.


----------



## Austengirl753

I'm a virgin and I hope to wait to have sex until I am married. However, I have had some really weird dreams about having sex...I have no idea if that is what it feels like. For instance, once I had a dream that I had sex with my neighbor's husband (I don't know why and it's kind of gross because I was a JR in high school and he was like a grown man with kids and I did not have a crush on him or anything) and it was like actually pleasurable in my dream. I'm not sure if it would feel similar to my dream or not...Is that weird or what?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Austengirl753 said:


> I'm a virgin and I hope to wait to have sex until I am married. However, I have had some really weird dreams about having sex...I have no idea if that is what it feels like. For instance, once I had a dream that I had sex with my neighbor's husband (I don't know why and it's kind of gross because I was a JR in high school and he was like a grown man with kids and I did not have a crush on him or anything) and it was like actually pleasurable in my dream. I'm not sure if it would feel similar to my dream or not...Is that weird or what?


No not quite I have a lot of unpleasant sexual dreams - quite sure it's common ; dreams are suppose to be bizarre anyways . Do you have fantasies about sex? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austengirl753

ai.tran.75 said:


> No not quite I have a lot of unpleasant sexual dreams - quite sure it's common ; dreams are suppose to be bizarre anyways . Do you have fantasies about sex?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but it's usually dreams...Not really when I am awake day dreaming. I probably more have awake fantasies about getting married and then along with that, I wonder what sex might be like...will it be awkward? Will I be sexy? Will it be really painful? Will I even enjoy it then? I've had lots of friends tell me its really painful the first several times. Thinking about the pain while I am awake sort of kills the fantasy right there lol.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> I wonder what sex might be like...


^^


----------



## Austengirl753

ENTrePreneur said:


> ^^



?? What does that mean?


----------



## ai.tran.75

ENTrePreneur said:


> ^^


It's different for everyone I take it you're a Demi sexual like me - once ready it'll feel right - most likely the first time wouldn't be the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewiebon

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I've masturbated in a number of unusual places throughout the years. Some I'm really not proud of.


I sincerely want to know some of these places.


----------



## Austengirl753

ai.tran.75 said:


> It's different for everyone I take it you're a Demi sexual like me - once ready it'll feel right - most likely the first time wouldn't be the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you were talking to me, I guess so. I mean I do have the desire to have sex, I just want to have it in what I believe is the right context and with the right person. But I suppose that could be true. I do tend to be more attracted to someone the more emotionally involved I get with them.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Austengirl753 said:


> If you were talking to me, I guess so. I mean I do have the desire to have sex, I just want to have it in what I believe is the right context and with the right person. But I suppose that could be true. I do tend to be more attracted to someone the more emotionally involved I get with them.


How old are you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austengirl753

ai.tran.75 said:


> How old are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am 25, Why do you ask?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Austengirl753 said:


> I am 25, Why do you ask?


Just curious - I wasn't interested in sex until 19- and I think it was bc of the guy that I was with- everything about him was exciting and compelling ...even so it took me 8 months to feel completely ready to have sex(we engaged in foreplay) I honestly think if I haven't met him, sex wouldn't interests me as much ( I'm still with the guy I lost it to ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> ?? What does that mean?


It means I agree with your post.



ai.tran.75 said:


> It's different for everyone I take it you're a Demi sexual like me - once ready it'll feel right - most likely the first time wouldn't be the best


Sapio. I think. Or maybe I'm Demi. Maybe both. I'm not quite sure. What told you I was Demi though?


----------



## ai.tran.75

ENTrePreneur said:


> It means I agree with your post.
> 
> 
> 
> Sapio. I think. Or maybe I'm Demi. Maybe both. I'm not quite sure. What told you I was Demi though?


The questions you ask and your curiosity was similar to how I was before sex- just a guess- glad I'm not too way off  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTrePreneur

ai.tran.75 said:


> The questions you ask and your curiosity was similar to how I was before sex- just a guess- glad I'm not too way off


You might be completely right. I'm still exploring this stuff. I'm pretty sure I'm sapio at the very least, I might be demi as well.


----------



## Austengirl753

ai.tran.75 said:


> Just curious - I wasn't interested in sex until 19- and I think it was bc of the guy that I was with- everything about him was exciting and compelling ...even so it took me 8 months to feel completely ready to have sex(we engaged in foreplay) I honestly think if I haven't met him, sex wouldn't interests me as much ( I'm still with the guy I lost it to )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it was similar with me. I wasnt interested in sex till my first long term boyfriend at age 23. We both want to wait so we haven't had sex yet, but damn its hard when you that emotionally involved with someone. Hopefully we will be able to get married within the next year.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> I think it was similar with me. I wasnt interested in sex till my first long term boyfriend at age 23. We both want to wait so we haven't had sex yet, but damn its hard when you that emotionally involved with someone. Hopefully we will be able to get married within the next year.


I admire your Fi (your internal belief system). It is very strong.


----------



## Austengirl753

oh I am totally Sapio. I think that's why I am usually very attracted to NT types.


----------



## Austengirl753

ENTrePreneur said:


> I admire your Fi (your internal belief system). It is very strong.


Thank you. Not my own strength I'll tell you that much.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> oh I am totally Sapio. I think that's why I am usually very attracted to NT types.


You are, are you? 

Hm. Are you certain?

That's interesting on an ESFP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> oh I am totally Sapio. I think that's why I am usually very attracted to NT types.


Also any type can be intelligent.

Are you sure your BF is an NT? And which one?

Because from what I've seen Ns and Ss tend to have major communication issues... Did you type your BF based on how smart he is?


----------



## Austengirl753

ENTrePreneur said:


> You are, are you?
> 
> Hm. Are you certain?
> 
> That's interesting on an ESFP.


Here is the break down: First comes physical attraction, do I find the guy outwardly attractive at all? I need some of this. Next, he must be intelligent and the more intelligent he is, the higher the attraction, or the more I find him attractive. If he is not intellectual it's a pretty big turn off. So intellect is what draws me in, and then the emotional attachment comes afterward. It takes more time for this to develop as is pretty normal for any relationship.


----------



## Austengirl753

ENTrePreneur said:


> You are, are you?
> 
> Hm. Are you certain?
> 
> That's interesting on an ESFP.


p.s. Don't type me like that. You don't know me


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> Here is the break down: First comes physical attraction, do I find the guy outwardly attractive at all? I need some of this. Next, he must be intelligent and the more intelligent he is, the higher the attraction, or the more I find him attractive. If he is not intellectual it's a pretty big turn off. So intellect is what draws me in, and then the emotional attachment comes afterward. It takes more time for this to develop as is pretty normal for any relationship.


That's not sapio, though. 

Sapio is when you are turned on by the discussion of theories - when, in somewhat extreme cases, you can orgasm merely from the excitement of talking to someone incredibly intelligent. :dry:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> p.s. Don't type me like that. You don't know me


I'm not. I didn't say anything definitive.

:dry:

I'm stating that it is interesting that you say this because statistics state that what you said is incredibly unlikely.


----------



## Austengirl753

ENTrePreneur said:


> Also any type can be intelligent.
> 
> Are you sure your BF is an NT? And which one?
> 
> Because from what I've seen Ns and Ss tend to have major communication issues... Did you type your BF based on how smart he is?


I agree that any type can be intelligent. I tend to like the way NTs are so analytical for some reason. My BF is ISTx (he says P, I think he's more J but just not a strong J, I am a strong p). MBTI is on a spectrum and people are pretty complex so I have the S preference but I am pretty in the middle on the S N spectrum. Same with my BF. We have had some pretty big miscommunications but I am not sure that has so much to do with type as it does just selective hearing at times haha. You can have mis communications regardless of type similarities or differences too.


----------



## Austengirl753

ENTrePreneur said:


> That's not sapio, though.
> 
> Sapio is when you are turned on by the discussion of theories - when, in somewhat extreme cases, you can orgasm merely from the excitement of talking to someone incredibly intelligent. :dry:


Hahaha I am not that extreme...ok so I think intelligence is hot, but it's not specifically related to discussing theories. If it has to be regarding that then I guess I am not a Sapio.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> I agree that any type can be intelligent. I tend to like the way NTs are so analytical for some reason. My BF is ISTx (he says P, I think he's more J but just not a strong J, I am a strong p). MBTI is on a spectrum and people are pretty complex so I have the S preference but I am pretty in the middle on the S N spectrum. Same with my BF.


Have you ever MET an NT?

And the difference between an ISTP and an ISTJ is a drastic one.

...

:dry:

How did you learn about MBTI?



> We have had some pretty big miscommunications but I am not sure that has so much to do with type as it does just selective hearing at times haha. You can have mis communications regardless of type similarities or differences too.


Yes, you can. I have no idea why you're saying this, though, it has very little to do with what I said.


----------



## Austengirl753

ENTrePreneur said:


> I'm not. I didn't say anything definitive.
> 
> :dry:
> 
> I'm stating that it is interesting that you say this because statistics state that what you said is incredibly unlikely.


I thought you were implying that because I am an ESFP I wouldn't be interested in someone intelligent. Now that you explain more I see what you are saying. Welp I am sorry then:blushed:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> Hahaha I am not that extreme...ok so I think intelligence is hot, but it's not specifically related to discussing theories. If it has to be regarding that then I guess I am not a Sapio.


Ok, it's not necessarily related to theories, that was an example, but can you be turned on and possibly orgasm from merely participating in an activity or discussing something with someone intelligent?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> I thought you were implying that because I am an ESFP I wouldn't be interested in someone intelligent. Now that you explain more I see what you are saying. Welp I am sorry then:blushed:


Ah. That makes sense.

No, I certainly believe you're attracted to intelligence. I mean, who's not? :kitteh:


----------



## Austengirl753

ENTrePreneur said:


> Have you ever MET an NT?
> 
> And the difference between an ISTP and an ISTJ is a drastic one.
> 
> ...
> 
> :dry:
> 
> How did you learn about MBTI?
> I learned about it through a friend. I don't think it has to be that drastic. especially if you are in the middle.
> 
> 
> Yes, you can. I have no idea why you're saying this, though, it has very little to do with what I said.


I said this because you were saying Ns and S could have miscommunications, so I was saying any type can.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> I said this because you were saying Ns and S could have miscommunications, so I was saying any type can.


Yes. They can.

My statement was based on the fact that N and S are infamous for miscommunicating as they see the world and communicate quite differently by definition.


----------



## Austengirl753

ENTrePreneur said:


> Ok, it's not necessarily related to theories, that was an example, but can you be turned on and possibly orgasm from merely participating in an activity or discussing something with someone intelligent?


I have never orgasmed from talking to someone intelligent, or having an intellectual conversation no. But I have been turned on talking to someone really intelligent. It was not noticeable I hope. I just kind of listened and thought, "Wow he is so hot right now. I wish I could just jump him!"


----------



## Austengirl753

ENTrePreneur said:


> Have you ever MET an NT?
> 
> And the difference between an ISTP and an ISTJ is a drastic one.
> 
> ...
> 
> :dry:
> 
> How did you learn about MBTI?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can. I have no idea why you're saying this, though, it has very little to do with what I said.


also in reply to this post. I learned about MBTI from a friend and I don't know a whole lot about it but I do know that people can be in the middle and the difference doesn't have to be so drastic for these cases.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> I have never orgasmed from talking to someone intelligent, or having an intellectual conversation no. But I have been turned on talking to someone really intelligent. It was not noticeable I hope. I just kind of listened and thought, "Wow he is so hot right now. I wish I could just jump him!"


:laughing: Ok so then you are sapio (as far as I understand it)

sorry.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> also in reply to this post. I learned about MBTI from a friend and I don't know a whole lot about it but I do know that people can be in the middle and the difference doesn't have to be so drastic for these cases.


Hm.

I disagree. But before we continue this conversation...

Read "Please Understand Me Vol. II"
You'll enjoy it.

And then PM me and if you still believe that we'll discuss.


----------



## Austengirl753

ENTrePreneur said:


> Yes. They can.
> 
> My statement was based on the fact that N and S are infamous for miscommunicating as they see the world and communicate quite differently by definition.


I suppose so...but if someone were bilingual, or in the middle of the spectrum, perhaps the miscommunications wouldn't be as often, or maybe not all the time. Also, I think if the N and S have the same beliefs and values they may not see the world all that differently. I think learning to communicate better would still be an obstacle to over come but not insurmountable.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Alright:

Sexual confession time:

I love Marina and the Diamonds. I don't care if I'm not manly or whatever for it.


----------



## Austengirl753

ENTrePreneur said:


> Hm.
> 
> I disagree. But before we continue this conversation...
> 
> Read "Please Understand Me Vol. II"
> You'll enjoy it.
> 
> And then PM me and if you still believe that we'll discuss.


Where can I find this article?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> I suppose so...but if someone were bilingual, or in the middle of the spectrum, perhaps the miscommunications wouldn't be as often, or maybe not all the time. Also, I think if the N and S have the same beliefs and values they may not see the world all that differently. I think learning to communicate better would still be an obstacle to over come but not insurmountable.


Read up on MBTI. Keirsey and Jung, too, if you feel like REALLY understanding what you're talking about.

Then PM me.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> Where can I find this article?


It's online:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1885705026...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3lyaerfzus_b

And it should be at your library and pretty much everywhere. It's pretty popular.


----------



## Austengirl753

ENTrePreneur said:


> Alright:
> 
> Sexual confession time:
> 
> I love Marina and the Diamonds. I don't care if I'm not manly or whatever for it.


I just looked her up. I could see the appeal if you are attracted to her. Also, I do like this song I am listening to. Probably not for the same reasons as you if you liked it. It's primadonna girl.


----------



## William I am

DOOOOoooods. Get a room! 2 full pages of just you guys talking... that's what walls and PMs are for.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ai.tran.75 said:


> When you take on role of a different profession such as flight attendant - vixen or doctor etc and act upon it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'd play a great librarian.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Austengirl753 said:


> I just looked her up. I could see the appeal if you are attracted to her. Also, I do like this song I am listening to. Probably not for the same reasons as you if you liked it. It's primadonna girl.


She's an ENTP 3. 


She's me.

But yes, I'm attracted to her.

"Oh no!" is my song. But I love her other songs as well. I agree with the lyrics most of the time too.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ai.tran.75 said:


> I like role playing - a lot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So ..... Do you wanna play D&D? :wink: :kitteh:


----------



## L

Just made sexy plans and after she said 'awesome' we wound up having the 'what do you want' talk. 

I'm kinda bummed she wanted something more serious and I didn't but I had to be honest. I don't want anything serious and neither do I have the emotional capacity for anything serious even if I did. But it's better to be honest and we can both walk side by side as friends now rather than as enemies in the future. 

All good things must come to an end. Even this friendship will eventually crumble since we don't cross each others' lives and I have no idea how to maintain a friendship of any kind, sexual or no. That makes me sad.


----------



## Scarab

L said:


> All good things must come to an end. Even this friendship will eventually crumble since we don't cross each others' lives and I have no idea how to maintain a friendship of any kind, sexual or no. That makes me sad.


Maybe now is the best time to work on how to maintain a friendship? Sometimes we have to leave our comfort zone to make things work, or develop as people.


----------



## L

Scarab said:


> Maybe now is the best time to work on how to maintain a friendship?


Tried. It's just too soul sucking. I'd rather focus on something that I know is fleeting but at least it's more fun. 



> Sometimes we have to leave our comfort zone to make things work, or develop as people.


I'm doing that already and I'm mostly focusing on three different things.


----------



## ai.tran.75

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You'd play a great librarian.


My partner will thank you for that idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ai.tran.75 said:


> My partner will thank you for that idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Luckily you didn't see my comment imagining your librarian outfit or your sexy swaying hips as you walked across a tiled library floor.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Luckily you didn't see my comment imagining your librarian outfit or your sexy swaying hips as you walked across a tiled library floor.


I did. :kitteh:


----------



## ai.tran.75

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Luckily you didn't see my comment imagining your librarian outfit or your sexy swaying hips as you walked across a tiled library floor.


What????hahaha flattered I guess ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTrePreneur

ai.tran.75 said:


> What????hahaha flattered I guess ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should be. You're pretty. :wink:


----------



## ai.tran.75

ENTrePreneur said:


> You should be. You're pretty. :wink:


Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTrePreneur

ai.tran.75 said:


> Thank you


You're welcome.

Now back on topic.

What's your favorite thing to role play?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ENTrePreneur said:


> You should be. You're pretty. :wink:


Hey Mr you're stealing my lines.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hey Mr you're stealing my lines.


Suck it up and get over it. You shoulda been faster. :kitteh:


----------



## ai.tran.75

ENTrePreneur said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Now back on topic.
> 
> What's your favorite thing to role play?


Well I like playing victim so captured school girl 

But I believe I do best at playing 
Naught scientist or professor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTrePreneur

ai.tran.75 said:


> Well I like playing victim so captured school girl


What is it with Nes and prefering the victim?



> But I believe I do best at playing
> Naught scientist or professor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I imagine you're quite good at those. :wink::kitteh:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

She previously alluded to airline stewardess, but I'd prefer holding a rolling library ladder for a 5'5" librarian. I wonder what costume she wore for Halloween, I kinda picture her as Buffy.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ai.tran.75 said:


> Well I like playing victim so captured school girl
> 
> But I believe I do best at playing
> Naught scientist or professor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the wooden spoon?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

30 mins ago, a hot English guy fucked me on my desk in the office. 7 hrs earlier, I woke up in between him and an old flame. As fun as the last 24 hrs or so have been and as much as I love how sore all my holes are and how weak my legs still feel, I hope to never see either one of them again. 


[Here I ranted about nostalgia and my feelings and frustrations and went into details on what I remember from the night after drinks, but decided fuck it and deleted it. Ain't nobody got time for that]

Threesome Sunday night and booked til Friday morning. Being a busy slut is exhausting


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Confession: I never had my first kiss and so I practice on my arm so that I will get it just right when it finally happens.


----------



## FePa

The King Of Dreams said:


> Confession: I never had my first kiss and so I practice on my arm so that I will get it just right when it finally happens.


If you put your hand in this shape, you can simulate mouth kiss better...
even with the tongue movements and etc
better than the arm 

http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/g7DZOaDTHSA/maxresdefault.jpg

:-D


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> If you put your hand in this shape, you can simulate mouth kiss better...
> even with the tongue movements and etc
> better than the arm
> 
> http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/g7DZOaDTHSA/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> :-D


Perhaps I should try this as well.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

no i've never kissed anyone before don't make fun of me.


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> What's your favorite thing to role play?


I'm a massage client to a naughty masseur ... 

or the maid to a naughty boss...


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> Perhaps I should try this as well.


I do this when I'm pleasuring myself




ENTrePreneur said:


> no i've never kissed anyone before don't make fun of me.


why would I ?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> I'm a massage client to a naughty masseur ...
> 
> or the maid to a naughty boss...


Ooh! Fun. you're sub then.



FePa said:


> I do this when I'm pleasuring myself


LOL rly?



> why would I ?


thank you


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> Ooh! Fun. you're sub then.


not exactly, actually

I already said this somewhere around this forum, that I'm a dom in words and body guidance, like I really know what I want and not afraid to speak up or show up ... but I don't fit in neither category ... 
It's just a fantasy role play that it's fun to do...


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> LOL rly?


sure, after all, kissing in part of the game as well, isn't ?
and I'm an amazingly good kisser
:tongue:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> not exactly, actually
> 
> I already said this somewhere around this forum, that I'm a dom in words and body guidance, like I really know what I want and not afraid to speak up or show up ... but I don't fit in neither category ...
> It's just a fantasy role play that it's fun to do...



Oh ok cool.
That's interesting, I think. I don't know, actually. :laughing:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> sure, after all, kissing in part of the game as well, isn't ?
> and I'm an amazingly good kisser
> :tongue:


How do you know if you're a good kisser?

How do you kiss well?


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> How do you know if you're a good kisser?
> 
> How do you kiss well?


by the amount of people wanting to kiss me
:tongue:

ahahahhaa

no, no, well, for instance I have been told ... many times... by different people...
and by the reaction in them, you can also tell ...


oh, it's a gift


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> by the amount of people wanting to kiss me
> :tongue:
> 
> ahahahhaa
> 
> no, no, well, for instance I have been told ... many times... by different people...
> and by the reaction in them, you can also tell ...
> 
> 
> oh, it's a gift


Sure it is. :laughing:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I can't find my strapless bra and I'm fucking pissed cuz I want to wear my new cute strapless dress for easy access when I go see the guy tonight.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

FePa said:


> If you put your hand in this shape, you can simulate mouth kiss better...
> even with the tongue movements and etc
> better than the arm
> 
> http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/g7DZOaDTHSA/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> :-D


its crazy because that looks just like my hand! :-D


----------



## ENTrePreneur

The King Of Dreams said:


> its crazy because that looks just like my hand! :-D


 @FePa do you have something to tell us?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Lol, fuck the dress. I can re-gift it to someone else. It won't even close over my boobs


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FePa said:


> If you put your hand in this shape, you can simulate mouth kiss better...
> even with the tongue movements and etc
> better than the arm
> 
> http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/g7DZOaDTHSA/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> :-D


 Bahahaha


----------



## The King Of Dreams

ENTrePreneur said:


> @FePa do you have something to tell us?


LOL No.' Haha..... hmmmm ahhh haha.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I feel bad when guys tell me shit like this and we're messing around because I'm that girl who only wants to fuck










When I got together with the new guy for the first time, the topic of what we were looking for came up while we were lying in bed.
"Ultimately, I want to find someone I'll fall madly in love with and start a family"

Ugghh, why do I feel so bad. I feel as if I'm wasting this guy's time. I told him I wasn't looking for anything serious, but was open to whatever came my way. I know he's not looking for it right this second, but he's older and it's in the back of his head


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

The King Of Dreams said:


> Confession: I never had my first kiss and so I practice on my arm so that I will get it just right when it finally happens.


She didn't have extremely hairy arms did she? I don't mind a few pubes but Jeez it'd be awkward picking arm hairs out from between your teeth LOL.


----------



## L

I'm sexting this girl and she's actually sending me pictures of her and she's soaking wet. 

Today is a good day to feel like a man! A man with a phone! lmao





Now if you'll just text me your address...


----------



## Andromeda31

L said:


> I'm sexting this girl and she's actually sending me pictures of her and she's soaking wet.
> 
> Today is a good day to feel like a man! A man with a phone! lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you'll just text me your address...


When I saw Your username as the last poster I thought to myself "please be L please be L please be L" then I saw your avatar, and now I'm leaving this thread satisfied.


----------



## L

Andromeda31 said:


> When I saw Your username as the last poster I thought to myself "please be L please be L please be L" then I saw your avatar, and now I'm leaving this thread satisfied.


Did you also like the part where it's raining? :laughing:


----------



## Andromeda31

Yeah I did. I like the dark skyline in the background too. It's almost as if I can feel that world and look back on it =/


----------



## Chewiebon

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I would be, too. That would take some serious skill. Haha.
> 
> But I'm over it. Fucking later in the wk.
> 
> 
> Smthg's wrong with me. It scares me sometimes how quickly I can go from being sad/slightly hurt to not giving any fucks at all.


I do the same. I was told its just confidences, and a healthy mentality


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Chewiebon said:


> I do the same. I was told its just confidences, and a healthy mentality


Ok. That makes me feel a little better. It just happens so quickly.


----------



## Chewiebon

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Ok. That makes me feel a little better. It just happens so quickly.


Lingering on emotions won't make anything feel better.

You're more mentally stable then most.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Gross. I know people get into it for different reasons, but I don't want to know that you're taking your emotions and frustrations out on me, even if that means I get to have my body used, abused and marked up the way that I like. Or you can do it, but don't let me know about it. I don't have any interest in your life. I don't want to be your crutch

Sorry, spamming the thread. There's too much going on this AM


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Hotaru said:


> My 9 fix is very strong (even though these days my enneatype is a huge mess! Especially my head type lol) so I definitely can relate to feeling anger much later and feeling ashamed about it, anger and I don't mix too well even though I have that kind of Fi-outrage + I deserve this combo that can throw me a little off, just a little :3 I'm usually really peaceful unless I'm involved in something that matters to me or forum games >:3 haha. By learning things I didn't mean academic or bookish things! Just talking to someone helps you see different approaches to life that you've never considered before and you just learn more about them and I like that! For example, it's nice to see your approach to BDSM because i really like the way you're describing it :3 I like the idea of being submissive but it's because we're both having fun and I'm really into it, the whole yelling/degrading words/being ordered outside of sex doesn't fly well with me because I'm a free spirit and I like hearing loving words ♥ if you're having sex or cyber sex with someone and you don't tell them you like it/them and throw insults instead, what's the point? But this is just me! I don't judge anyone who likes it because everyone has their own kinks ^_^
> 
> How about both???  But yeah, I get you because I was pretty much raised in a demanding/cold setting and I was always very misunderstood/an outsider so it's easy to grow up thinking you have to earn love and you can only rely on your beauty/skills because you have nothing else to stand on. Which is something I've always hated since I want to be liked for who I am as a person, quirks and everything! If someone wants to change you then it's not the right person or the right situation to be in so if you're sensitive and shy... that's awesome! They can't see it? Their loss! I don't know I just like 9s even though I have all of the negatives it implies too but imperfections make us interesting and unique! Being an image type sometimes I care a little too much about getting some attention but in the end it's just... because we like those people a lot? I wouldn't care if I didn't! I hate conflict too though I have fun watching playful, respectful debates! I like chaos too, don't you just love when everything's exploding all around you? :kitteh: Hehehe it was something in general and not aimed at you but thanks for not finding me annoying :blushed: *hugsies*.


Hahaha I can relate. I'm very peaceful, except when I am crazy :crazy: or horny :crazy: or crazy horny :crazy: Rawr fight I fight horniness, with masturbation :tongue: (no peace for horny people, all must be satisfied until they are no longer horny !!!!!!!!!!! And if they get aroused again, then they must be satisfied again !!!!! War against the horny people! Rawr!!) :crazy: .... Um, I might be, a little, just tiny wincy bit, mentally insane :crazy: :tongue:
I suppose I have some of that Fi-outrage as well, but it is usually squelched by "Well, they mean well, but they just don't understand" or "They are people with feelings too" or "It is probably not that bad, self, stop over reacting" (I suppose not as much anymore, but when I was younger, I did not really let myself be angry or accept my anger. I had felt like there was something wrong with me being angry. Not that I am comfortable with anger now, I'm not, but I am more accepting of my own anger now), or "There heart is in the right place, so they did not mean it" or "We have different world views, maybe I should explain it to them". I suppose I have a lot of that in my head, so even when I am mad, I usually don't pay attention to it (except in rare occasions lol)
Oh okay, in that sense I do like learning new things, although I like learning booking/academic things as well, I do prefer learning about people and things be talking (although, math may be an exception because of its rigid definitions and formalism, I do sometimes like to be able to refer back to the definition a lot when it is still a new word for me). But yes, I like seeing how other people view things ^__^ Hahaha I'm glad you liked it. I don't mind being told what to do outside of sex as long as it is playful lol. But, for the most part, I am pretty similar in that regard, although I usually just go with the flow, but I like loving words and, for me, personal relationships should be about love (not necessarily romantic love, but some caring about me and appreciation for me and for them, I really like emotional intimacy as well lol) <3 Hahaha I get that ad as long as it is not abusive (both parties consent and enjoy it and everyone feels good about themselves), then it is all good for them ^__^

:blushed: *sends you ALL the naked pictures* :tongue: //jk lol Awe, I'm sorry *holds you tight* *huggsies* I would not say I was raised in a cold setting (I have a very loving Mother, although the winters outside were freezing ), but my father was more on the manipulative and cold side lol (Well, this is a sexual confession thread, so why to not stay a little on topic. I think, one year, where my father and his gf took me to new campgrounds everyday and I did not know where I was, I think they kept waiting for me to fall asleep so that they could do sexual acts while I was in the tent. I was a kid at the time, maybe 10 or 11? lol). I wholeheartedly agree with you ^__^ and I thing you are a fantastic and beautiful (on the inside, but I'm sure your inner beauty shows on the outside ^__^) person. That is true and we are all imperfect in different was (and sometimes an advantage in one area is a disadvantage in another), so we all kind of need each other and the world would be quite boring if we were all the same lol ^__^ <3 :kitteh: I like debates, that are not too heated and are more causal as well (as long as everyone listens to each other and is open and intellectually honest) ^__^ Hahaha I never had things explode around me, like in the movies  but, as long as not one gets hurt, I like disorder, randomness, and yeah, a little chaos, as long as it does not involve people having a conflict with me lol (I go with the flow, so if chaos happens, I let it happen, and I try to enjoy it, but when others get stressed out over it, then sometimes I am okay with it and sometimes I am not. If I can have peace in my own head and what they are worrying about does not seem that much of a crisis to me, as in I think everything will be okay, I can enjoy the chaos). 
I know, I just wanted to say something :kitteh: *more hugsies* ^__^



Stelliferous said:


> I am totally down (or up  for this INFP threesome.


:kitteh: <3 hehehe >;D *grabs you* Mine :kitteh: <3




strayfire said:


> Gosh, you two talk alot. I put your posts (total of 2,000 words +) in a word processor because I was afraid that Firebox would crash. Now to begin the process of being the awkward 3rd wheel...


I don't mind you joining in, but I type very slowly, so I may only reply to what posts of mine you quoted lol. 



> UGH the thought that you can't be happy without someone screws up my head. I was so certain that my best friend (INFP) was my soulmate despite her being in a relationship right now. So yeah, I was selfish and tried to end their relationship.
> 
> 
> Immediate guilt and ex-communication on my part.
> 
> 
> Although she forgave me instantly and still really wanted me to be her friend, but I couldn't live with the thought of being the guy who sabotages another person's happiness to make my own.
> 
> 
> Q.Q
> 
> 
> I've been neglectful of quite a number of my friends so I'm making the effort to get to know them and stay in contact with them as much as possible. I've been thinking of getting an app or a calendar so I finally get organised with that kind of thing (but I do say this on a weekly basis).


 For me, we both liked each other (she told me, she even wanted to know what it would be like to kiss me and she found out that touching my inner thighs made me give an "O" face, so she used to tease me with that, but when I went to say "Her name, stop!" since I was having a hard time talking with all the heavy breathing (and it was messing me up emotionally), she would sometimes say "ewwww" because I said her name  Probably not a healthy dynamic there),we were 18/19 at the time, and she was in a relationship that she always complained about but was too scared to leave. Plus she always said how no one else could love her because of her looks. She probably was not in the healthiest of states and since I thought I needed to be with her in order to be happy and since I saw how unhappy she was, I could not even be happy for her, so I was pretty mentally unhealthy as well. Myself, and her other friends, did try to tell her to talk to her bf about her problems though (I tried my best not to be biased, but it is kind of hard not to be and I could not watch her and her bf together because it hurt and he was a really nice guy. Maybe a little clueless, but he was a kind person). I think the problem was that she saw me spiral into depression and since we were best friends, she would be the one I talked to and she blamed herself, I think, and, also what I was telling her, I was basically dragging her down with me  She pushed back and put all the blame on me. I still wanted to be friends, but she did not. A couple/few years later, she saw me somewhere, so she sent me an e-mail and apologized for putting all the blame on me and she thought I hated her lol (don't get me wrong, we both did not so great things, but we were both very young and naive, I had forgiven her and myself and long time ago lol), but I was just happy to talk to her again. We basically drifted apart, but oh well, at least we both know that we are okay with what happened and forgave each other.

That is a good idea ^__^



> I have a hard time getting mad at the people I like too. Unless they do something very unforgivable or do nasty things to me often enough for me to lose my temper (which happens from time to time).
> 
> 
> Personally I can't quite take insults and stuff unless I know that it's not true. I need constant love, intimacy and love to do the dom/sub thing. It's not particularly about the thrill of submitting for me, it's more about the pleasure one gets from pleasing their partner in a very malleable way. There's nothing to say that all I want in my relationship is pegging. I would be fine with anything on a scale from hugging only to BDSM. It depends on my partner, but the most erotic thing for me would be to wake up to someone who smiles at me.
> 
> 
> My ex (oh boy here we go again) would often insult me or tell me how bad I was at the game. That was natural for her. She did that to everyone, but when she said it to me and got angry I felt like absolute shit and ended up being an unstable ball of emotions. I also got upset when my friend called me gay a few too many times, even if I knew it was a joke. So the femdom porn stuff doesn't work for me either.


I even have a hard time being mad at people I don't like, although I like (just about) everybody :tongue: :crazy: lol

Cool, for me, if the insult is something I know, in my heart it is not true, then, like you, it does not bother me, but I might be upset with the person if they genuinely belief that and look down on me for it. If it is something I am insecure about of if it is something where the insult is not true, but if comes from a place of me doing something that hurt/bothered them, then it will probably sting me. 
Awwwe *wakes up* *smiles* ^__^ 

Yeah, playful insults are fine with me, but when they mean it and are doing it all the time, that is just abusive. *hugs* And, I'll be honest, I don't like that "gay" is an insult. I mean, why do some people call things they don't like "gay", that only adds to equating homosexuality as bad, imo. But, I thing I understand why it bothered you. I mean, in this case "gay" was probably his was of saying that you are not a real male (as if someone else can tell you what your gender identity is lol) and when someone does things over and over again, not only is it not funny anymore (and annoying), but, imo, may hint that they actually may believe, on some level, the joke that they are making. It stops being a "joke" and becomes a series on insults (implying that you are not a "man" part I mean and taking away your ability to decide your own gender identity by saying there is something wrong with you for not fitting into a certain mold/steriotype), imo. That is not funny, that is mean, imo *hugs*
In real life, the femdom porn stuff would not work for me, but if I am already masturbating, I focus on the control aspect and bloke out the parts that would turn me off, so I could still masturbate to it 




> I still feel cold and unloved despite everything. I feel like I'm not worthy of love and attention.
> 
> 
> As soon as people figure out this insecurity they like to go “do this and I'll love you” kinda thing.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of my terrible childhood. :/


Okay, this was not under one of the posts you quoted me, but you are very lovable as you are right now and you don't need to change a thing *Hugs hugs hugs hugs hugs snuggles snuggles hugs, holds you tight, kisses your forehead* You are alrady so sweet and beautiful ^__^ *huggsies* <3 ^__^ I think you may need to value and love yourself more though, because you are Awesome  *hugs and cuddles and snuggles* (We are all awesome and beautiful in our own way, but I can see why you are beautiful and that is because you are very sweet and you seem pretty caring :kitteh: <3) ^__^


----------



## Golden Rose

Awwwwwwwww ♥♥♥

I'm a bit caught up in forum games & messages & skype so probably my answer won't be as long as detailed as I want it to be (s-sorry >.<") but let me just tell you that all of you are amazing and I love the way you go at this! Because it's something I kinda do too, like "follow your heart and see what happens". This could mean wallowing into the pits of confusion and pining but also lots of happiness and fun because despite it all I'm a very optimistic person  I just like to cuddle my dramatic, romantic side but I'm easy going as they come! So keep up that good attitude @Mr. Meepers, @Stelliferous and @strayfire because that's healthy and sweet and if it makes you happy, it can't be too bad for you. Sometimes the bad things for us are the best ones too so it all cancels out!!!

To add to the confessions topic -> I love surprise kisses! You know when you're just talking/texting and you get kissed? That really gets me started :blushed: oh and my neck area is super sensitive so any playful kissing/sucking/nibbling there gets this strawberry kitty all hot and bothered <3


----------



## Morfy

damn id love to watch that INFP threesome :3


----------



## Strayfire

Mr. Meepers said:


> Hahaha I can relate. I'm very peaceful, except when I am crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or horny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or crazy horny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawr fight I fight horniness, with masturbation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no peace for horny people, all must be satisfied until they are no longer horny !!!!!!!!!!! And if they get aroused again, then they must be satisfied again !!!!! War against the horny people! Rawr!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Um, I might be, a little, just tiny wincy bit, mentally insane


 
Oh gosh, I am a horrible person when I'm horny. I say the darndest things. 



Mr. Meepers said:


> I suppose I have some of that Fi-outrage as well, but it is usually squelched by "Well, they mean well, but they just don't understand" or "They are people with feelings too" or "It is probably not that bad, self, stop over reacting" (I suppose not as much anymore, but when I was younger, I did not really let myself be angry or accept my anger. I had felt like there was something wrong with me being angry. Not that I am comfortable with anger now, I'm not, but I am more accepting of my own anger now), or "There heart is in the right place, so they did not mean it" or "We have different world views, maybe I should explain it to them". I suppose I have a lot of that in my head, so even when I am mad, I usually don't pay attention to it (except in rare occasions lol)


 
I usually end up with four options: channel the anger productively into something else or I bottle up the anger for later. I have enough anger in here to squash my feelings and do horrid things. 


Sometimes you have to do horrible things. I killed my own pet chicken because she was bleeding out after being attacked by my sister's husky. 


My final option is simply to confront the person hurting me. I will just run away in this situation if I don't value the friendship. Usually people don't understand that they are hurting you. I don't like doing this to strangers or people I dislike because often they don't care about me and their answer is incongruable eg. “deal with it” or “whatcha gonna do about it”. 



Mr. Meepers said:


> Oh okay, in that sense I do like learning new things, although I like learning booking/academic things as well, I do prefer learning about people and things be talking (although, math may be an exception because of its rigid definitions and formalism, I do sometimes like to be able to refer back to the definition a lot when it is still a new word for me). But yes, I like seeing how other people view things ^__^ Hahaha I'm glad you liked it. I don't mind being told what to do outside of sex as long as it is playful lol. But, for the most part, I am pretty similar in that regard, although I usually just go with the flow, but I like loving words and, for me, personal relationships should be about love (not necessarily romantic love, but some caring about me and appreciation for me and for them, I really like emotional intimacy as well lol) <3 Hahaha I get that ad as long as it is not abusive (both parties consent and enjoy it and everyone feels good about themselves), then it is all good for them ^__^


 
I love you meeper. In an adorable INFP way. :3


*all the hugs* 



Mr. Meepers said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with you ^__^ and I thing you are a fantastic and beautiful (on the inside, but I'm sure your inner beauty shows on the outside ^__^) person. That is true and we are all imperfect in different was (and sometimes an advantage in one area is a disadvantage in another), so we all kind of need each other and the world would be quite boring if we were all the same lol ^__^ <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like debates, that are not too heated and are more causal as well (as long as everyone listens to each other and is open and intellectually honest) ^__^


I've been known to agree with someone and slam them for the way they argue. 



Mr. Meepers said:


> For me, we both liked each other (she told me, she even wanted to know what it would be like to kiss me and she found out that touching my inner thighs made me give an "O" face, so she used to tease me with that, but when I went to say "Her name, stop!" since I was having a hard time talking with all the heavy breathing (and it was messing me up emotionally), she would sometimes say "ewwww" because I said her name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not a healthy dynamic there),we were 18/19 at the time, and she was in a relationship that she always complained about but was too scared to leave. Plus she always said how no one else could love her because of her looks. She probably was not in the healthiest of states and since I thought I needed to be with her in order to be happy and since I saw how unhappy she was, I could not even be happy for her, so I was pretty mentally unhealthy as well. Myself, and her other friends, did try to tell her to talk to her bf about her problems though (I tried my best not to be biased, but it is kind of hard not to be and I could not watch her and her bf together because it hurt and he was a really nice guy. Maybe a little clueless, but he was a kind person). I think the problem was that she saw me spiral into depression and since we were best friends, she would be the one I talked to and she blamed herself, I think, and, also what I was telling her, I was basically dragging her down with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pushed back and put all the blame on me. I still wanted to be friends, but she did not. A couple/few years later, she saw me somewhere, so she sent me an e-mail and apologized for putting all the blame on me and she thought I hated her lol (don't get me wrong, we both did not so great things, but we were both very young and naive, I had forgiven her and myself and long time ago lol), but I was just happy to talk to her again. We basically drifted apart, but oh well, at least we both know that we are okay with what happened and forgave each other.


 
Oh. Well I'm the unhealthy one here. Heh. She and her boyfriend are perfectly happy together. It was just me being an asshole and obsessing over the few terrible things that her BF had done to her (and they weren't that bad... mostly him accidentally hurting her self-confidence by a random comment).


My ex claims that she was raped a few years ago and I felt so sorry for her I wanted to wrap blankets around her and smother her with hugs and cuddles. Obviously that didn't work very well . I kept thinking of her as the victim in everything and that basically made me completely spineless and unwilling to object. Conflict hurts if you truly love someone.




Mr. Meepers said:


> I even have a hard time being mad at people I don't like, although I like (just about) everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Cool, for me, if the insult is something I know, in my heart it is not true, then, like you, it does not bother me, but I might be upset with the person if they genuinely belief that and look down on me for it. If it is something I am insecure about of if it is something where the insult is not true, but if comes from a place of me doing something that hurt/bothered them, then it will probably sting me.
> Awwwe *wakes up* *smiles* ^__^
> 
> Yeah, playful insults are fine with me, but when they mean it and are doing it all the time, that is just abusive. *hugs* And, I'll be honest, I don't like that "gay" is an insult. I mean, why do some people call things they don't like "gay", that only adds to equating homosexuality as bad, imo. But, I thing I understand why it bothered you. I mean, in this case "gay" was probably his was of saying that you are not a real male (as if someone else can tell you what your gender identity is lol) and when someone does things over and over again, not only is it not funny anymore (and annoying), but, imo, may hint that they actually may believe, on some level, the joke that they are making. It stops being a "joke" and becomes a series on insults (implying that you are not a "man" part I mean and taking away your ability to decide your own gender identity by saying there is something wrong with you for not fitting into a certain mold/steriotype), imo. That is not funny, that is mean, imo *hugs*
> In real life, the femdom porn stuff would not work for me, but if I am already masturbating, I focus on the control aspect and bloke out the parts that would turn me off, so I could still masturbate to it


At the time I was terribly infatuated with her. The comments probably hurt my ego more than anything else. I did confess my love for her earlier and well perhaps this was her idea of playful banter? I dunno... I was talking about a transsexual girl I met and she was going on about at least if I met her for sex I would still be a heterosexual virgin forever because I was so gay. Or something like that... 



Mr. Meepers said:


> Okay, this was not under one of the posts you quoted me, but you are very lovable as you are right now and you don't need to change a thing *Hugs hugs hugs hugs hugs snuggles snuggles hugs, holds you tight, kisses your forehead* You are alrady so sweet and beautiful ^__^ *huggsies* <3 ^__^ I think you may need to value and love yourself more though, because you are Awesome  *hugs and cuddles and snuggles* (We are all awesome and beautiful in our own way, but I can see why you are beautiful and that is because you are very sweet and you seem pretty caring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3) ^__^


 
Meeper, I wanna be a better person. My biggest critic is me. I want to be a good person but I feverantly believe people operate for their own selfish benefit. In particular me when I'm courting women. I managed to be so horrible @BlissfulDreams refused to be my friend. She's one of the nicest people I've ever met and to violate her value system and make someone so nice feel disgusted toward me truly tore my heart, but the experience taught me to forever strive to be a better person – to question whether I am actually doing good or justifying my own ends under the banner of good. 


Whilst I'm greatly saddened that she left me as a friend, the impact truly never would have been profound as if she was merely angry for a few days. She gave me plenty of chances to change my behaviour, I did not – so it was well deserved on my part. This is why I am so wracked with guilt after having conflicting interests with my best friend and trying to spoil their beautiful relationship. 


There is no excuse for that. Truly.


----------



## carlaviii

It bothers me that I have so much trouble sleeping with somebody nowadays (actual sleeping, that is.) Who it is, touching vs. not touching, whose bed it is, the size of the bed... none of that matters. I have trouble falling asleep, trouble staying asleep, get out of bed still tired plus sore in the joints. 

I've been sleeping alone for almost two years now, and it's still a problem. Had a boytoy spend three nights with me and it was lovely except for my trouble sleeping. He wants to stay longer, next time. Sweet guy, fun in bed, but I don't think I could handle more than 3 nights of that. 

:sad:


----------



## Strayfire

Morfinyon said:


> damn id love to watch that INFP threesome :3


We can go out for ice-cream afterwards!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

@strayfire We all make mistakes and do things we should not. What I have learned is that instead of beating ourselves up, it is better to try and learn from our mistakes, but asking what we could do differently next time. But, we also have to forgive ourselves and accept that we are not perfect and we will hurt others, even if we don't mean to (heck, the ones I love, hurt me the most because I care about what they think and feel and we don't always see eye to eye, so they may accidentally hurt me at times, but that is okay), but I think we should try very hard not to hurt others.

I also don't think you are a bad person. Imo, a "bad" person does not really care if they are bad or not. I mean they don't care that they hurt someone (they may care about getting caught or hoe it affects them, but not about the other person for their own sake). So, in that regard, I think you are a good person who is just a bit lost and maybe confused. When I told you about that woman and spiraling down into depression, I was pretty lost and confused myself and I was so focused on my own pain that I was not myself. And I am not proud I was in that state, but I learned a few things and this epiphany helped me to climb out of it. One was that I was a good person and I need to forgive myself. The second was that even though I made mistakes I can change be be better, that I have the power to do so starting right now. Lastly, I learned that although others can affect my happiness, no one can take that away from me, but me, and that I need to fight my own negativity in order to be happy (that the core of my happiness comes from within) and that I need to choose to be happy. I'm not saying that I am happy all the time, just that I'm usually a lot more content and not obsessing over my own pain and that I do think one can be in a lot of pain and still have the ability to be happy (I think it is very hard, but possible, imo). So sure, you may be lost now, but that it okay, since healing takes time, but just focus on healing and making yourself happy. I think when you start to not think you are a bad person, then you can open yourself up more to think about others and what they need and when you put yourself in charge of your own happiness, I think one may not become as bitter and some things actually don't hurt as much. I hope that makes sense *huggsies* ^__^


----------



## The King Of Dreams

I'm pretty vanilla in all of the things I like for the most part..... although I am afraid to voice them on a open forum....


----------



## Strayfire

Mr. Meepers said:


> @_strayfire_ We all make mistakes and do things we should not. What I have learned is that instead of beating ourselves up, it is better to try and learn from our mistakes, but asking what we could do differently next time. But, we also have to forgive ourselves and accept that we are not perfect and we will hurt others, even if we don't mean to (heck, the ones I love, hurt me the most because I care about what they think and feel and we don't always see eye to eye, so they may accidentally hurt me at times, but that is okay), but I think we should try very hard not to hurt others.
> 
> I also don't think you are a bad person. Imo, a "bad" person does not really care if they are bad or not. I mean they don't care that they hurt someone (they may care about getting caught or hoe it affects them, but not about the other person for their own sake). So, in that regard, I think you are a good person who is just a bit lost and maybe confused. When I told you about that woman and spiraling down into depression, I was pretty lost and confused myself and I was so focused on my own pain that I was not myself. And I am not proud I was in that state, but I learned a few things and this epiphany helped me to climb out of it. One was that I was a good person and I need to forgive myself. The second was that even though I made mistakes I can change be be better, that I have the power to do so starting right now. Lastly, I learned that although others can affect my happiness, no one can take that away from me, but me, and that I need to fight my own negativity in order to be happy (that the core of my happiness comes from within) and that I need to choose to be happy. I'm not saying that I am happy all the time, just that I'm usually a lot more content and not obsessing over my own pain and that I do think one can be in a lot of pain and still have the ability to be happy (I think it is very hard, but possible, imo). So sure, you may be lost now, but that it okay, since healing takes time, but just focus on healing and making yourself happy. I think when you start to not think you are a bad person, then you can open yourself up more to think about others and what they need and when you put yourself in charge of your own happiness, I think one may not become as bitter and some things actually don't hurt as much. I hope that makes sense *huggsies* ^__^


I'm not negative. I'm saying that I'm a bad person because a good person is an ideal to be "achieved". It's probably impossible, but I want to make sure I don't run the risk of being complacent with the way I am. 

I need to strive to be a better person. Staying still will make me stagnate as a person. 

I need to push the envelope. 

I can't delude myself that I am good person - the moment I do is the moment I stop growing as a person. 

That's the moment I stop intensely examining the way I'm living.


----------



## yippy

Ok. I have been working on being less uptight when it comes to discussing sex with others. That's why I've been pondering for a while if it would perhaps be good for me to post something in this thread. And I guess it is. So here goes.

Not a lot of people know this yet, but. I see myself as demisexual. For those who are not familiar with the term: 

_People who are demisexual do not experience sexual attraction, unless it comes as a result of an emotional and/or romantic attachment. As always, the rate of their sexual attraction experience has nothing to do with their sex drive (which is the body’s craving for sexual stimulation or release) or the pattern of their romantic attractions or their sexual activity._

Clarification of Demisexuality and Gray-Asexuality | The Thinking Asexual

The fact that I need a romantic (mental) connection with someone means that I am not the most sexually active character in the world. It takes time to form a connection in the first place and it takes even more time before the mental connection becomes sexual as well. I am fine with that though. Even when it takes a long long time before attraction becomes sexual. I am patient.

However when I do get sexually attracted with someone it's like I am all of a sudden 'into' many things. Sextoys for instance excite me a lot. Roleplaying games are incredibly hot. Being a bit of a subby to someone is very exciting and that is my usual role in roleplaying, although have found myself in a dominant role once or twice as well. Guess it depends on the person. Hmm. What else can I mention? Spanking. Light-bondage. And the one that always even surprises myself: outdoor sex. Could be on a designated nudist beach or something like that. It surprises me because I am really really introverted...but there is something so exciting about having sex outdoors that seems to override the introversion. Dunno.

But yeah. Before I am capable of all of the above a deep connection must have been established first. If someone who I don't feel connected with stands naked in my room I don't feel any desire at all. In the past I've found this very strange and troubling, but not anymore.

So....am hoping that post is a start for me not feeling so uptight anymore about discussing sexual activities. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Purrfessor

I tell people I practice yoga for the peace of mind and to be in shape but I almost solely do it for the healthy sex drive and stamina. Nothing is hotter than sex after an intense workout. I also have a thing for sweaty women or oiled up women. And muscle. A lot of my friends always say they don't want a muscley woman because they somehow don't find it attractive and also they don't want a woman overpowering them. But I love the mental attitude from muscley women. It's kind of like a sexy tug of war. <3 Plus since they are in shape they ought to have some healthy orgasms.


----------



## RetroVortex

You ever experienced a time when you're sex drive goes from a pretty constant strength for a good while, to just nothing at all? 

Because that's where I am now. Just rarely stimulated by anything anymore... :\ *shrugs*


----------



## Andromeda31

RetroVortex said:


> You ever experienced a time when you're sex drive goes from a pretty constant strength for a good while, to just nothing at all?
> 
> Because that's where I am now. Just rarely stimulated by anything anymore... :\ *shrugs*


Go for a month without release then come back to us with your lack of sex drive :tongue:


----------



## AlteredReality

I've slept with two members of internationally touring bands. One of which I lost my virginity to in the front seat of my car while my friend fucked another band's singer in the backseat. Gotta make it memorable, people!

Also sucked whipped cream off my boyfriend's dick in front of about 50 people if that counts for anything


----------



## ENTrePreneur

AlteredReality said:


> I've slept with two members of internationally touring bands. One of which I lost my virginity to in the front seat of my car while my friend fucked another band's singer in the backseat. Gotta make it memorable, people!
> 
> Also sucked whipped cream off my boyfriend's dick in front of about 50 people if that counts for anything


Your boyfriend must have been an ENTP. :kitteh:


----------



## AlteredReality

ENTrePreneur said:


> Your boyfriend must have been an ENTP. :kitteh:


He is actually! He in turn licked whipped cream out of my ass in front of them. We were the only ones of hundreds of people that night casually walking around butt naked. I'm beginning to think this ENTP-INTP combination is pretty insane...in the best way possible.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Chewiebon said:


> Multi-flavored dicks sounds like an awesome band name.


yeah, you can here them cumming down the street!


----------



## Chewiebon

Kyandigaru said:


> yeah, you can here them cumming down the street!


They know how to bang out a tune everyone enjoys.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Chewiebon said:


> They know how to bang out a tune everyone enjoys.


its usually women fans. At least that all i hear screaming...


----------



## Chewiebon

Kyandigaru said:


> its usually women fans. At least that all i hear screaming...


Listen for the grunts and growns of the men.

Any case, venues hate cleaning up the mess after a long performance I hear.


----------



## drmiller100

i just had great sex and came before i wanted to. she is sexy as hell.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Kyandigaru said:


> yeah. I want a big vanilla one, chocolate one, caramel one and multi-flavored big dick.


That's a lot to want for but a gal ought to be granted a wish on her birthday.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Chewiebon said:


> Listen for the grunts and growns of the men.
> 
> Any case, venues hate cleaning up the mess after a long performance I hear.


oh yeah. The perform anywhere. Outside, boats, home, private parties and i even heard planes.


----------



## Kyandigaru

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That's a lot to want for but a gal ought to be granted a wish on her birthday.


im greedy. and under-experienced when it comes to cocks. I know how to take it, but i want to devour it.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I'm just curious, but where do you find these guys?


I never actually answered myself...

I find most of my guys just out and about, really. Different parties/events/bars, some of them are friends of friends of friends (far away enough from my social circles cuz fucking your actual friends is gross), some of them I find online. 

I mess around with a couple guys from the local music scene and I secretly have this fear that they'll find out about each other and it'll lead to a lot of drama. For some reason, I also mess with quite a few guys in the bar/restaurant industry: chefs, waiters, busboys, general manager, bartenders. And I think a couple of them know each other, but they don't know the other person is fucking me. The new guy I was talking about in my post that you originally responded to is a chef :/

Fuck. I fuck too many people who are in close proximity to each other. Healthcare, investment banking, law, service. It's a big city, but a lot of the businesses and firms are close together downtown. 

Two of my fuck buddies live literally right around the corner from each other. And every time I go to see one of them, I hope I don't run into the other. I don't think they know each other, though

Hammersklavier was right about living in a big metro area. And it's my fault that I sleep around


----------



## Morfy

If I was single, more attractive and more sociable I'd probably sleep around owo


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Stelliferous said:


> For me, I'd get super angry. However, maybe that's because my ex and me never actually had sex because of the distance so my friend having sex with her and not me (after being in a very loving relationship for over a year) would just totally fuck with my emotions so hard. And I think the biggest reason the relationship took sour in the first place was the lack of closeness that unfortunately could never happen due to the distance. Omg I'm getting more memories and more anger flooding through just talking about her. I of course wish her to be happy but I do NOT want to think about her at ALL.



I'm sorry *hugs* Sometimes the people we care about deeply hurt us a lot and the reason they hurt us a lot is because we care about them dearly *hugs*.

But, coming from my mindset, I usually just don't get angry (or at least I am not always consciously aware of my anger. I am a 9 afterall lol), and if I did, my first thing would be to try to rationalize it away by saying that "I don't own them and I want them to be happy and they have the right to pursue their own happiness". So I would probably suppress and let go. 
To be honest, I have not felt like I needed to be with someone in a long time. What I mean is that there was one woman I actually did obsess over and she liked me back, but things between us ended badly (we talked years later though) and I learned the hard way that I don't need a romantic partner to be happy, my job is to make me happy. And since then I've had some small crushes and some infatuation, but not really any obsessions and I kind of developed a more casual attitude towards people I'm interested in (what I mean is, either they like me or they don't, I'm not going to change their minds and I'm okay if they don't, there are many people that I am compatible with that I could be close to and admire). I suppose in a relationship, I may care a bit more though lol, because I invested a lot of my feelings and my heart with them, but if they don't love me in that way, then they don't love me in that way and no one wants to be in a "loveless" relationship (there is love, just not in love and one person does not want to be with the other. I'm not going to force something that someone else does not want, I want to be with someone that wants to be with me and I want to be with someone that I am interested in as well). And if we don't last, then we were either not compatible, or it was not the right time (which means we were not compatible during that point in our lives, but no one knows the future, so we could both change in the future). That is more my mindset about it at least.
Although, I see you are Demisexual, and, ime, it seems that many people who identify as demisexual tend not to find a lot of people as attractive (not all of course) because it takes more time for them to feel attraction. So, with that regard, I can see why a break up would feel harder *hugs*, but you might be compatible with a lot more people than you realize ^__^

As far as the no sex part, just because someone does not have sex with you, that does not mean that that is an insult to you. Maybe she was not ready or maybe you two were not that compatible (there is nothing wrong with things just not working out, not does not mean you are any less of a person or less sexy/desirable, just that you need to be with someone who is looking for someone like you). That being said, I can certainly understand your anger is she is willing to travel out to see someone else, but not willing to travel the distance to see you while you were dating, that would show that she did not really care as much, imo, or it might show that her financial status and/or time obligations and/or freedoms (whether self imposed restrictions lifted or restrictions imposed by others lifted) have changed. So, it would certainly bring an unknown variable into play.

Although, for you, it mostly sounds like the wound is still too fresh and you just need more time. I'm sorry *holds tight and hugs*




Morfinyon said:


> If I was single, more attractive and more sociable I'd probably sleep around owo


Meep, who says you are not attractive :wink: (you're-a cutie :kitteh


----------



## Strayfire

Stelliferous said:


> For me, I'd get super angry. However, maybe that's because my ex and me never actually had sex because of the distance so my friend having sex with her and not me (after being in a very loving relationship for over a year) would just totally fuck with my emotions so hard. And I think the biggest reason the relationship took sour in the first place was the lack of closeness that unfortunately could never happen due to the distance. Omg I'm getting more memories and more anger flooding through just talking about her. I of course wish her to be happy but I do NOT want to think about her at ALL.


Distance relationships suck.

Tis what drove me insane with my ex.

Who lived in the US.

I live in Australia. Q.Q


----------



## cool

GinningPuma4011 said:


> My girlfriends called me a dude after I told them a few stories about a couple of the guys I'm messing with. And one of them said she wishes she could be like me (a cold hard bitch?). I don't know, sometimes I wish I could be more like a girl? Even though fuck archaic gender roles and labels


I do the same as you, except I don't tell my friends about my messing around stories cause they are such slut shamers, even my male friends are the worst slut shamers ever. So nobody really knows about my sex life at all. Maybe I have a bit less dudes than you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewiebon

Just woke up from a sexy dream, starring a certain PerC member.

Side note:

What do you think would happen if most of us meet each in a group? (Not planning anything just the thought crossed my mind)

Or had snapchats and gave them out?


----------



## Purrfessor

Mr. Meepers said:


> I'm sorry *hugs* Sometimes the people we care about deeply hurt us a lot and the reason they hurt us a lot is because we care about them dearly *hugs*.
> 
> But, coming from my mindset, I usually just don't get angry (or at least I am not always consciously aware of my anger. I am a 9 afterall lol), and if I did, my first thing would be to try to rationalize it away by saying that "I don't own them and I want them to be happy and they have the right to pursue their own happiness". So I would probably suppress and let go.
> To be honest, I have not felt like I needed to be with someone in a long time. What I mean is that there was one woman I actually did obsess over and she liked me back, but things between us ended badly (we talked years later though) and I learned the hard way that I don't need a romantic partner to be happy, my job is to make me happy. And since then I've had some small crushes and some infatuation, but not really any obsessions and I kind of developed a more casual attitude towards people I'm interested in (what I mean is, either they like me or they don't, I'm not going to change their minds and I'm okay if they don't, there are many people that I am compatible with that I could be close to and admire). I suppose in a relationship, I may care a bit more though lol, because I invested a lot of my feelings and my heart with them, but if they don't love me in that way, then they don't love me in that way and no one wants to be in a "loveless" relationship (there is love, just not in love and one person does not want to be with the other. I'm not going to force something that someone else does not want, I want to be with someone that wants to be with me and I want to be with someone that I am interested in as well). And if we don't last, then we were either not compatible, or it was not the right time (which means we were not compatible during that point in our lives, but no one knows the future, so we could both change in the future). That is more my mindset about it at least.
> Although, I see you are Demisexual, and, ime, it seems that many people who identify as demisexual tend not to find a lot of people as attractive (not all of course) because it takes more time for them to feel attraction. So, with that regard, I can see why a break up would feel harder *hugs*, but you might be compatible with a lot more people than you realize ^__^
> 
> As far as the no sex part, just because someone does not have sex with you, that does not mean that that is an insult to you. Maybe she was not ready or maybe you two were not that compatible (there is nothing wrong with things just not working out, not does not mean you are any less of a person or less sexy/desirable, just that you need to be with someone who is looking for someone like you). That being said, I can certainly understand your anger is she is willing to travel out to see someone else, but not willing to travel the distance to see you while you were dating, that would show that she did not really care as much, imo, or it might show that her financial status and/or time obligations and/or freedoms (whether self imposed restrictions lifted or restrictions imposed by others lifted) have changed. So, it would certainly bring an unknown variable into play.
> 
> Although, for you, it mostly sounds like the wound is still too fresh and you just need more time. I'm sorry *holds tight and hugs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meep, who says you are not attractive :wink: (you're-a cutie :kitteh


I do have a very similar viewpoint toward relationships. That is, I see them as more casual than I once did and it's because of the past relationship which I invested in heavily ending badly. In this case, the sex between us wasn't just sex because she was still a virgin. It was really special. The wound isn't that fresh but it still fucks with me when I think about it. I have an obsessive personality disorder (schizophrenia) so I can attach to ideas very heavily. I try to control my thoughts as best I can by avoiding thinking about it too much. I guess that's another reason why I see relationships as more casual now. It keeps the obsession away. Anyway, thank you for your condolences. I do question the compatibility between the two of us but I guess I was a fool to fall in love with an incompatible partner. I'm wiser meow. :3

And yeah, there aren't too many whom I am greatly attracted to but I would say there are still many whom I am attracted to. @Hotaru actually is one of the few I had a stronger attraction toward and that happens not too often. And that's just from reading her posts. And, of course, you're the most attractive male I've ever met.  Besides myself of course. 

... But did I meet myself? What would that be like, meeting yourself? Hmm...


----------



## Purrfessor

strayfire said:


> Distance relationships suck.
> 
> Tis what drove me insane with my ex.
> 
> Who lived in the US.
> 
> I live in Australia. Q.Q


 They certainly do. I meet most people I am attracted to online too unfortunately. :/


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Mr. Meepers said:


> If I were the ex, I probably would not care if you "hung out" with my roommate, but that might just be me (I may be more of an odd ball in that category lol).
> 
> As far as why you are loyal, well, why would you not be? Assuming the break up was at least somewhat amicable (and even if it was), I would imagine that you still shared deep, personal info and emotions with him and you had been very vulnerable around him and maybe you loved him (even if it was more in a friend sort of way), idk. But, I think those strong bonds kind of make it hard to stop caring about someone, even if it has been awhile. I can only speak for myself, but to some extent, an ex feels like a long lost sister or friend, you may not want to be with them, but you still want them to be happy. Maybe you are the same way (or similar) ^__^ It is okay to care, imo *hugs* ^__^


Very sweet of you meeps. . I don't think this would be wrong in most circumstances. He'd be incredibly pissed though. When we run into each other (which isn't super frequent but still) he kind of says hi and waves with the same enthusiasm a elementrary school teacher would great a 7year old. Over exaggerated wave, he makes his voice more high pitched than normal, and his expressions are very over emphasized as well. It's incredibly awkward. We've slept together.... But for him to cope, I'm reduced to being a kid, apparently....


----------



## Morfy

Mr. Meepers said:


> Meep, who says you are not attractive :wink: (you're-a cutie :kitteh


thanks but cute isnt the same as hot owo
when I was single I barely ever got laid owo. Like twice, with guys, which is wayyy easier for the record


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Chewiebon said:


> What do you think would happen if most of us meet each in a group? (Not planning anything just the thought crossed my mind)
> 
> Or had snapchats and gave them out?


I don't know about the rest of you, but I would be naked if that happened :kitteh: :crazy:




Stelliferous said:


> I do have a very similar viewpoint toward relationships. That is, I see them as more casual than I once did and it's because of the past relationship which I invested in heavily ending badly. In this case, the sex between us wasn't just sex because she was still a virgin. It was really special. The wound isn't that fresh but it still fucks with me when I think about it. I have an obsessive personality disorder (schizophrenia) so I can attach to ideas very heavily. I try to control my thoughts as best I can by avoiding thinking about it too much. I guess that's another reason why I see relationships as more casual now. It keeps the obsession away. Anyway, thank you for your condolences. I do question the compatibility between the two of us but I guess I was a fool to fall in love with an incompatible partner. I'm wiser meow. :3
> 
> And yeah, there aren't too many whom I am greatly attracted to but I would say there are still many whom I am attracted to. @_Hotaru_ actually is one of the few I had a stronger attraction toward and that happens not too often. And that's just from reading her posts. And, of course, you're the most attractive male I've ever met.  Besides myself of course.
> 
> ... But did I meet myself? What would that be like, meeting yourself? Hmm...



Okay, I get it. I never really had that special partner virgin experience. I mean I wanted a relationship with the person I lost my virginity too, but I knew she just wanted sex, so although I was attached, I could not be super attached. Well, maybe my first gf's hand jobs (and two blow jobs that I had to stop her with) was my special virgin experience lol.
Anyway, that sucks *hugs*
Meh, I don't think you are a fool for falliing in love with the wrong person. I still do it, and I don't think I'm a fool :tongue: It happens. Sometimes you think you are compatible when you are not and I fall in love easily ... Okay, maybe I am a fool :tongue:


Hehehe you doesn't think that @Hotaru is hott? I mean, she is so hott, the word "Hot" is right in her name :kitteh: <3 ... If I saw her and I was naked, I would definitely ...... snuggle her :kitteh: *naked snuggles all around/for everyone* :crazy:

Hmmmm, if I met myself, it would be like a naked exploding orgasm/orgy (depending on how many mes (mees?) there were) .... of ideas  :crazy: 




Daleks_exterminate said:


> Very sweet of you meeps. . I don't think this would be wrong in most circumstances. He'd be incredibly pissed though. *When we run into each other (which isn't super frequent but still) he kind of says hi and waves with the same enthusiasm a elementrary school teacher would great a 7year old. Over exaggerated wave, he makes his voice more high pitched than normal, and his expressions are very over emphasized as well.* It's incredibly awkward. We've slept together.... But for him to cope, I'm reduced to being a kid, apparently....



:kitteh:

@ *Bold*: Omg, he sound like me when I have the energy and I see someone I feel close too and/or like lol. Except I am more of the 7 year old with the spastic hand wave and my voice sometimes goes higher pitched when I am shy (or I like someone or I am unsure what to do) lol XD

I'm sorry *hugs*




Morfinyon said:


> thanks but cute isnt the same as hot owo
> when I was single I barely ever got laid owo. Like twice, with guys, which is wayyy easier for the record


They are not the same, but I don't think they are unrelated either. What I mean is cute and sexy are like two different forms of attraction, but when someone is attracted to you in one way, then that can also lead to being seen as attractive in other ways. Plus, cute is a little ambiguous as it can mean that you have good looks. It could also mean that you are playful and some people like that in bed :wink:

Also, not getting laid =/= not sexy. I was always surprised by how many people thought I was sexually attractive (even though I think I'm just average in the looks department and I'm more of a goofball), but I was shy, so I wouldn't get laid much either (although, apparently, I was a good flirt and even straight men thought I was charming :shocked: Why? Who knows? lols). I think that had more to do with me being shy and unsure of myself. You seem shy too, but I bet you are sexier than you think (I should know, I saw your profile picture :wink: ... Plus, you have a sweet personality that I would find sexy :wink: (at the very least, sexy while were are both naked :blushed:, but always lovable and attractive <3 :kitteh)


----------



## Morfy

Stelli has schizophrenia? ;A;
There are quite a lot of people with personality disorders on here it seems owo


----------



## GinningPuma4011

strayfire said:


> Oh those kind of people are the worst.
> 
> I dated one and it drove me insane.
> 
> The getting mad for no apparent reason to make you feel bad for no apparent reason to guilt trip you.
> 
> The never respond for hours but still post stuff on Twitter.
> 
> *hugs*


I just saw him. And I only gave him head cuz I'm on the rag and in a hurry to get to work. I think I'm just over the whole thing now. All the things that he used to do and say that drove me crazy didn't really turn me on anymore. He remembered one move that really gets a reaction out of me and when he did it, all I wanted to do was laugh. It was weird. And I never looked him in the eye while I was sucking him off. Wonder if he noticed at all. 

I think I'm just over it. I thought I'd be a little more emotional over it cuz I was for a while, when I saw him more often. And I always felt like I owed him smthg just because he was the only Dom I was playing with for a long time. 

I don't feel like ranting, but I don't feel like putting any effort into whatever the hell is going on


----------



## GinningPuma4011

phony said:


> " Hello, I'm Doc, a pervert. Would you like to come in my secluded, overgrown garden, little girl, to see some puppies? Don't tell your mummy. Alternatively, would you explain your unusual name choice; are you, for example, a cheese lover, or perhaps soft, white and juicy, and bathed in fluid. Either way, I like it... "
> 
> oh my god fetlife is the greatest


That is the fucking best. 

"Are you a cheese lover," though? Hahahaha


----------



## Chewiebon

phony said:


> " Hello, I'm Doc, a pervert. Would you like to come in my secluded, overgrown garden, little girl, to see some puppies? Don't tell your mummy. Alternatively, would you explain your unusual name choice; are you, for example, a cheese lover, or perhaps soft, white and juicy, and bathed in fluid. Either way, I like it... "
> 
> oh my god fetlife is the greatest


Lmfao!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

It's even better when you imagine the guy saying it aloud. What the hell, people


----------



## Chewiebon

You expected me to fall head over heels for you because you're pretty, fit, and flirt with me?

You're an ignorant, arrogant, privileged princess. Thats why I pawned you off on my friend.

By the way, he said the sex sucked. Might want to work on that.


----------



## phony

GinningPuma4011 said:


> That is the fucking best.
> 
> "Are you a cheese lover," though? Hahahaha


Yeah my username has a type of cheese in it haha


----------



## GinningPuma4011

phony said:


> Yeah my username has a type of cheese in it haha


"My little Brie" hahahaha


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I'm so glad he knows the difference. It makes me feel so safe with him. His moral compass might be a little too strong for him to do what I really want him to do to me, though


----------



## The King Of Dreams

There are some teen boys that don't have a sex drive as strong as mine. It's intense.... too intense.


----------



## AustenT09

I don't have a sex drive until I'm in a relationship. Then it's all I want to do.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I'll cancel sex dates with guys who are amazing in bed just because I'm too fucking lazy to get ready and shower and shit. It's a lot of work. Especially if I've been having a lazy day and I'm supposed to see someone that night- canceling plans is definitely on my mind. Sadly, I don't do it that often. I hardly flake


----------



## Rafiki

@GinningPuma4011
you have been runnin this show for years
you sex masta




-

anyone here love bodily fluids?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

pancaketreehouse said:


> @GinningPuma4011
> you have been runnin this show for years
> you sex masta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> anyone here love bodily fluids?


Which ones do you like?


----------



## Rafiki

@GinningPuma4011

urine comes to mind first, saliva second- the first involves my childhood and appropriation 
mm

im open to other stuff
i've experimented with the heavier stuff  but 
ya

blood is more COOL than SEXUAL for me
but mm


----------



## GinningPuma4011

pancaketreehouse said:


> @GinningPuma4011
> 
> urine comes to mind first, saliva second- the first involves my childhood and appropriation
> mm
> 
> im open to other stuff
> i've experimented with the heavier stuff  but
> ya
> 
> blood is more COOL than SEXUAL for me
> but mm


I like those, too. Like, oh my gawd

I love it when a guy doesn't mind fucking and the mess when it's my time of the month


----------



## Rafiki

@GinningPuma4011

pu pu please

tell me mohr


----------



## Chewiebon

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I like those, too. Like, oh my gawd
> 
> I love it when a guy doesn't mind fucking and the mess when it's my time of the month


Do guys really still care about period sex?

Honestly? 

Fucking cowboy up.


----------



## Rafiki

@Chewiebon

red towel?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I did it. I canceled.


----------



## bubblePOP

I think the only thing that's hard for me to admit (both to my friends/family and to myself) is that I've done anal sex, and that I enjoy it. But it's not the same pleasure that I get when a dick's in my vag. It's a sort of, "okay cool this is kinda fun" enjoyment rather than "we need to this all day everyday in every position possible" way.


----------



## chimeric

L said:


> Would have to second. It's one of those things I think sounds fun or is super fun to think about but to actually do it... mmm... just dunno...


Yeah, I haven't ever even fantasized about it. Just soooo not my bag. Sex is an emotional experience for me too, and I don't go there with multiple people at once.


----------



## Chewiebon

L said:


> Would have to second. It's one of those things I think sounds fun or is super fun to think about but to actually do it... mmm... just dunno...


I have had a few threesomes. They were fun, but exhausting. 2 girls 1 guy worked out the best for my experiences. The attention was easily spared from person to person, got tires you back off and watch.

The Devils threesome was exhausting for her. You must make sure you are pretty comfortable with the other guy too, or else it gets awkward very very quickly.


----------



## drmiller100

chimeric said:


> Yeah, I haven't ever even fantasized about it. Just soooo not my bag. Sex is an emotional experience for me too, and I don't go there with multiple people at once.


but we'd be such reeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllyyyy good friends!!!!

i've done 3 somes and 4 somes. 4 somes are better.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

I've have a dim sum 





I have to admit that although I think I would prefer the closeness between just two people, myself included, I would not mind having a threesome just to see what it is like (but, I would want all of us to feel close to and comfortable with each others). Also, the thought have having two woman having their way with me once sounds cool too, but I still think that I would prefer one on one, but maybe, one day, I will see ^__^


----------



## Andromeda31

Mr. Meepers said:


> I've have a dim sum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that although I think I would prefer the closeness between just two people, myself included, I would not mind having a threesome just to see what it is like (but, I would want all of us to feel close to and comfortable with each others). Also, the thought have having two woman having their way with me once sounds cool too, but I still think that I would prefer one on one, but maybe, one day, I will see ^__^


:tongue:
My bi-sexual friend asked me to have a three way with her and her girlfriend. The girlfriend doesn't want to share with me though. 

Oh well I'm not going to press the issue, but I wouldn't mind.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

chimeric said:


> Sexual confession: Iiii don't know about threesomes. Never been into the idea. Seems like too much going on. :tongue:


I can't multitask to save my life. But mostly I'm jealous and possessive. Someone might die...


----------



## daleks_exterminate

*I like being dominated, but I wonder if that has more to do with the fact that I am much more:*
https://image-cdn.zap2it.com/images/new-girl-nick-jess-gif-fox-1.gif 
http://netdna.tvovermind.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Jess-GIFs-13.gif 
http://33.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mafunucYjj1rsd9coo1_500.gif

*Than I am:*
http://mrwgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Sexy-Cat-Lady-Wink-In-Cosplay.gif


----------



## Harizu

I have a thing for BDSM with me being the dominant partner. I fear this might become obvious when I'll have a relationship and that guys might break up with me because of this.


----------



## Chewiebon

Harizu said:


> I have a thing for BDSM with me being the dominant partner. I fear this might become obvious when I'll have a relationship and that guys might break up with me because of this.


Just pick the right guy. I know a lot of guys that need and want to be dominated.


----------



## Golden Rose

Harizu said:


> I have a thing for BDSM with me being the dominant partner. I fear this might become obvious when I'll have a relationship and that guys might break up with me because of this.


If they do they aren't the right guy~
I'm on a huge dominatrix/sadist kick these days holy shit *♥* I just want to top the world.

Feet worship is super cool too~!


----------



## Chewiebon

Hotaru said:


> If they do they aren't the right guy~
> I'm on a huge dominatrix/sadist kick these days holy shit *♥* I just want to top the world.
> 
> Feet worship is super cool too~!


There has always been this kick. More of us have been vocal about it lately, I grant you that. I hav3 lived this way sinc3 I was 13.


----------



## Kyandigaru

And another one bites the dust...

_had another dream of a young, brown skinned black girl. She was slender and clit was hues of mocha and bubble gum pink. She loved it when i ate her out so, so much that she squirted three times. I could smell the natural scent of her warm pussy and liquid. it was intense, she squeezed her legs on my head, but i enjoyed it. 
_
I have to get my sexual urges of pussy all out of my system before i say i do. Or, it'll be one hell of a messy marriage.


----------



## Golden Rose

Chewiebon said:


> There has always been this kick. More of us have been vocal about it lately, I grant you that. I hav3 lived this way sinc3 I was 13.


Oh I switch!!! Sometimes I'm into more spontaneous stuff or subby stuff but I'm always the one who tricks the other into doing exactly what I want~~ this stage is particularly fun though! Being a top = funfunfun best thing ♥♥ I'm very high energy!

Love the 3 quirk btw


----------



## GinningPuma4011

When I was 19, an older man took me to an adult theatre. I got fucked, eaten out and I sucked off a few men while the rest stood around and jerked off, watching us. It's weird, but what I really remember the most- most vividly- was holding onto one of the guys with my arms around his neck while he knelt in front me, fingering me, as I sat in the theatre chair. I remember smelling his cologne and kissing his neck. What I didn't know til after the fact was that the guy who took me there invited a few of his friends, three suits. And they were all good looking like him. I sucked all three of them off and swallowed their loads while he fucked me, then proceeded to suck off four more men. They all came on my tits

We were supposed to go back to the same theatre and visit the glory holes, but our schedules never synched and we lost contact

I really want to go back again, but not by myself. Wish I could get in touch with him again


----------



## Lustghost

I want to make him moan, a lot. :$


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Andromeda31 said:


> :tongue:
> My bi-sexual friend asked me to have a three way with her and her girlfriend. The girlfriend doesn't want to share with me though.
> 
> Oh well I'm not going to press the issue, but I wouldn't mind.


When I was a virgin (a three way may not be the be the best way to introduce a virgin to sex lol), I was dating this woman, who is bi, long distance (but close enough for us to meet) and I had the opportunity to meet have a threesome with her and her "enemy" that she liked to have sex with (it was weird ... but she was not really at a healthy place in her life). I actually talked to the friend and she agreed, but she did not want me to touch her and that was okay with me (to be honest, I was depressed at the time and I was not really thinking straight ... really she sounded uncomfortable with this and I should have said no to the whole thing for that reason, but I just wanted to escape my feelings of hopelessness). Anyway, on the day I'm gonna go down, some drama starts up (it was my and my girlfriend's fault ... we were really unhealthy) with our mutual friends and I ended up not going (now that I remember it, I did agree to get a tattoo I did not really want by the woman that was her girlfriend and her enemy, but I was too apathetic (i.e. feeling dead on the inside) to care ... I can't remember, but my gf, at the time, wanted it to be something cute, like a bunny or a ducky or something, and it was going to be like on the butt or something, idr lol). I am glad it never happened though (and not just because of the unwanted tattoo thing ... If I ever g0t a tattoo it probably would not be that lol ... maybe a tattoo of an eevee  and eevee saying, "meep"     ), because it would have been terrible. At least two of us, I did not know the other woman, were unhealthy and it would have been very uncomfortable and just something we would have all regretted. So, sometimes, it is better when the threesome never happens and you can just tell people you were offered a three-way without having to go threw the awkwardness and bothering someone who did not really want it. What I mean is, we get to sort of brag without the consequences ^__^ (Okay, I had consequences even though it never happened lol ... but, nothing good would have come of it. Wrong place, wrong time, wrong people, and not enough emotional trust and intimacy between us)



Daleks_exterminate said:


> *I like being dominated, but I wonder if that has more to do with the fact that I am much more:*
> https://image-cdn.zap2it.com/images/new-girl-nick-jess-gif-fox-1.gif
> http://netdna.tvovermind.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Jess-GIFs-13.gif
> http://33.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mafunucYjj1rsd9coo1_500.gif
> 
> *Than I am:*
> http://mrwgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Sexy-Cat-Lady-Wink-In-Cosplay.gif


I must say, I like that you are more the three top gifs than you are the bottom gif (I like nerdy silliness) :kitteh:

I like that you are a gif with words, and not so much a gif without word :crazy: Since you are on the next, does that mean I can download you? I never talked to a sentient gif file before :crazy:



Harizu said:


> I have a thing for BDSM with me being the dominant partner. I fear this might become obvious when I'll have a relationship and that guys might break up with me because of this.


Don't worry about it. I am a "guy" who wants a dominant partner (there your search is over; dominant this cute little eevee and make him your sex slave by catching him in your pokeball > :crazy: ... make sure it is a master ball because I'm the type to be baiting you into things :wink: masturbating ), and I had thought that women were going to think less of me and think that I was a freak or something. But you know what, even though the women I was with were not doms (although a could were dominant by nature, one knew I was submissive before I really understood it in myself), they liked me so much that they did if for me (granted, I suppose some of them found it flattering that I wanted them so bad that I would do whatever they wanted :wink and I confessed my deep secret here, and you know what, I was fully accepted, so much so that I was able to accept myself more. Now submission and domination are two sides of the same coin, so I am willing to bet that you will be accepted by most as well. Not only that, but, at least in myself, I am finding that when someone I desire deeply desires something from me sexually , then I start to deeply desire it as well (even if it is beyond my normal boundaries or opposes my "fetish", which may not be a fetish if I can get off telling someone else what to do) and I would think that maybe a lot of people may experience that (it feels like part of the connection of sex, plus, we like to please the ones we are close to because we care about them in that way) and there are plenty of men out there who want someone to be dominant towards them, myself included, I don't think you will have to worry about finding someone who does not accept you for all that you are, including your sexual fetish. You may meet some judgmental people along the way, but there will definitely be people who will appreciate you in that way, so don't be ashamed of your sexuality, it is cool and fits in well in the collage of human sexuality ^__^


----------



## drmiller100

WE went on a picnic today. Found a place by the river, in the shade, on green grass where no one could see us. Sat around with her in the shade for 4 hours naked, fooling around the whole time.

we'd fuck, then talk, then eat, then fool around, then fuck, then nibble, then talk etc.

good way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## -Alpha-

I secretly wish I could meet a girl that wouldn't be weirded out by me saying my own name during sex.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Aww, when a really good looking guy is kinda shy and has limited experience


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I've always been into older men, but I've been on a kick for men in their 40s lately. It drives me insane. Knowing how old they are turns me on so much. Today after work, I fucked a 42 yr old guy in his ex-wife's house. She's away for a while on vacation and he's watching it for her


----------



## spylass

Harizu said:


> I have a thing for BDSM with me being the dominant partner. I fear this might become obvious when I'll have a relationship and that guys might break up with me because of this.


Dude, *submissive men are so common in the BDSM community*. Go to kink parties and get on fetlife.com! 
Or introduce it slowly to any of your future/current partner(s). A lot of people don't know that they're into kink until someone wakes it up in them. (I have ignited fetishes in a few people, myself.) 

Playing with power is so fulfilling.


----------



## Tuscan Dreamscape

I met someone at the church picnic today and she was radiating-broadcasting-exuding raw sexuality....kind of a turn off.

I love my INFJ.


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I've always been into older men, but I've been on a kick for men in their 40s lately. It drives me insane. Knowing how old they are turns me on so much. Today after work, I fucked a 42 yr old guy in his ex-wife's house. She's away for a while on vacation and he's watching it for her



ummmm, have I mentioned my age?? 

Grins......


----------



## Mostly Harmless

Never mind.


----------



## Napoleptic

Mostly Harmless said:


> Never mind.


Considering your name, I'm guessing your post may have had something to do with life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## Mostly Harmless

Napoleptic said:


> Considering your name, I'm guessing your post may have had something to do with life, the universe, and everything.


I'm not 100% at peace with the part of me that isn't harmless ...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> ummmm, have I mentioned my age??
> 
> Grins......


Tell me?


----------



## L

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Aww, when a really good looking guy is kinda shy and has limited experience


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Wtf? If you NEVER hear from me, what makes you think I'm still interested in hooking up? Don't fucking randomly message me at 6AM, I don't care if it's almost noon in whatever part of the world you're visiting. And don't fucking message me at 6AM trying to flirt and make small talk. I don't want to fuck. Or talk to you. And I hope I never run into you on campus when classes start again. Prick.

Edit: oh my god, don't whine like a bitch when I tell you I'm not interested

This reaction/behavior is why I don't fuck guys my age or younger guys


----------



## -Alpha-

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Wtf? If you NEVER hear from me, what makes you think I'm still interested in hooking up? Don't fucking randomly message me at 6AM, I don't care if it's almost noon in whatever part of the world you're visiting. And don't fucking message me at 6AM trying to flirt and make small talk. I don't want to fuck. Or talk to you. And I hope I never run into you on campus when classes start again. Prick.


Fine. I won't call again. Just don't call the cops, ok?


----------



## AustenT09

It's a holiday, play with my pussy day.


----------



## DarthSkywalker

@GinningPuma4011 I have the same experiences with younger ladies or ladies my age... they get so clingy it's like you're parenting them.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I took my panties off cuz I fucking ruined them when I went to go see this guy, but I'm wearing a short dress and now I'm paranoid. Especially riding public transportation. Not a good move


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I t and now I'm paranoid


about what?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> about what?


My dress flying up, my panties not being there to catch whatever might drip down my inner thighs, sitting on seats. 

You never told me how old you are. Please tell me?


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> My dress flying up, my panties not being there to catch whatever might drip down my inner thighs, sitting on seats.
> 
> You never told me how old you are. Please tell me?


Who cares? Give some poor guy a visual to brighten his day!!!!

I am old enough i have a 38 year old minimum age play rule. 

(smiles). It's on my profile if you are really curious.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> (smiles). It's on my profile if you are really curious.


Oh my god


----------



## DarthSkywalker

kagemitsu said:


> Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? :shocked:


a vegan diet or replace all your liquids with pineapple juice.


----------



## -Alpha-

Weird fantasy.

I want a bisexual girlfriend in an open relationships. One night, I want her to steal a girl from me at a club, take her back to our place, bang the shit out of her and tell me about it the next time we have sex.

Some weird domination thing or something?


----------



## drmiller100

-Alpha- said:


> Weird fantasy.
> 
> I want a bisexual girlfriend in an open relationships. One night, I want her to steal a girl from me at a club, take her back to our place, bang the shit out of her and tell me about it the next time we have sex.
> 
> Some weird domination thing or something?


I'd rather watch. One of my kinks is watching the woman I love make out / play with another woman.


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Oh my god


You might ask @carlavii how I did on the first ever biggest dick contest.


----------



## Morfy

I wish I was more experienced 
Stupid past me


----------



## Kyandigaru

deep penetration...gets me off every time.


----------



## -Alpha-

Kyandigaru said:


> deep penetration...gets me off every time.


That sounds like just good fun for everyone involved.

Do you think anyone ever says "I always enjoy really shallow penetration"?


----------



## Kyandigaru

-Alpha- said:


> That sounds like just good fun for everyone involved.
> 
> Do you think anyone ever says "I always enjoy really shallow penetration"?


your sarcasm aside, some women dont.


----------



## -Alpha-

Kyandigaru said:


> your sarcasm aside, some women dont.


It was meant to come off much more jovially and teasing than it was sarcastic.


----------



## Kyandigaru

-Alpha- said:


> It was meant to come off much more jovially and teasing than it was sarcastic.


oh. my apologies. some people here love to use it so often i can hardly tell who's being sincere or joking


----------



## L

Kyandigaru said:


> oh. my apologies. some people here love to use it so often i can hardly tell who's being sincere or joking


----------



## The Chameleon

Morfinyon said:


> I wish I was more experienced
> Stupid past me


Hm? You're fine, trust me ;3


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FePa said:


> I fantasize about a threesome in a more romantic way, like that movie with one of the Baldwin, oh gosh, I lost the name
> 
> Not with the DP and so on.
> And me with two guys, not that much another girl, guess I would be jealous. ...


My favorite FFM memory is full of intense erotic passion, the thoughts & feelings from loving 2 women were incredible.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Mr. Meepers said:


> I've have a dim sum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that although I think I would prefer the closeness between just two people, myself included, I would not mind having a threesome just to see what it is like (but, I would want all of us to feel close to and comfortable with each others). Also, the thought have having two woman having their way with me once sounds cool too, but I still think that I would prefer one on one, but maybe, one day, I will see ^__^


A flirty, bubbly, social butterfly such as yourself would especially enjoy the experience. Be wise choosing partners, give all of the good within yourself & leave your expectations at the door.

With the right attitude & partners, the experience could blow your mind (no pun intended) & leave you not wanting anything for days LOL.


----------



## carlaviii

drmiller100 said:


> You might ask @_carla_vii how I did on the first ever biggest dick contest.


(fans self)

Ladies, we've got to put together some money for the good dr to start traveling... just enough for plane tickets, since we can provide the bed & breakfast...


----------



## drmiller100

a confession: I've just entered a LTR. 16 days and counting.

I asked, and she says she is not interested in sharing.


----------



## carlaviii

drmiller100 said:


> a confession: I've just entered a LTR. 16 days and counting.
> 
> I asked, and she says she is not interested in sharing.


Ah, well. Wishing you the best.


----------



## drmiller100

carlaviii said:


> Ah, well. Wishing you the best.


well, based upon statistical percentages I should be available mid september including grieving period.


----------



## FePa

drmiller100 said:


> well, based upon statistical percentages I should be available mid september including grieving period.


Hohohoho
Right way to start a new relationship

#not


----------



## FePa

stargazing grasshopper said:


> My favorite FFM memory is full of intense erotic passion, the thoughts & feelings from loving 2 women were incredible.


In oldies goldies time of lust and youth I could have come on board for a threesome, even girl-girl-guy...
Today not sure, sex became much more of an incredible mental and spiritual connection, where you lost all boundaries with your body since you are joining your soul to other person... and despite the bad stereotype of ENFPs, I don't see myself loving two people. 
The third wheel would be a merely sex toy, Hehehe and when you have feelings in the mixture, jealousy and possession would be bound to enter there too...


----------



## bubblePOP

Someday, I wish to be gang-banged. >_>


----------



## drmiller100

bubblePOP said:


> Someday, I wish to be gang-banged. >_>


In all my travels I have NEVER NEVER NEVER run into an ENFJ or INFJ who was at all interested in sex with more than one person.


----------



## bubblePOP

drmiller100 said:


> In all my travels I have NEVER NEVER NEVER run into an ENFJ or INFJ who was at all interested in sex with more than one person.


Welp, now you have. I'm all about exploring my sexuality.


----------



## Strayfire

His current GF is an American.

*shrugs*


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

drmiller100 said:


> tell him to get better at cunnilingus.


Hey I'm a cunning linguist master LOL.


----------



## Morfy

I'm really sex-obsessed but really inexperienced which I find kinda weird?
It kinda just makes me look like a perverted awkward weirdo :')


----------



## Strayfire

Nothing wrong with that.

Let's all join the local BDSM club. <3


----------



## Morfy

strayfire said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Let's all join the local BDSM club. <3


T…there are clubs like that?


----------



## Strayfire

Why don't you?

I'm sure you're adorable.

Someone will want to have their way with you.

If not, try handcuffing yourself to public furniture.

Careful of STDs. Maybe put a box of condoms next to you. 

Or convince durex to sponsor you for that. Make you a public spectacle in an advertising campaign. 

:3


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

strayfire said:


> Penis charts aggravate everyone. And for the minority it doesn't, it frustrates them that they can't have sex without splitting most girls in half (source: best friend).xD


I never got frustrated or considered sex to be "splitting most girls in half".

Those aren't the reasons why those charts are aggravating, but rather I think they cause too many average guys to become fixated upon their equipment rather than sharing pleasure with their partner.
Those charts cause smaller guys to suffer performance anxiety & middle of the road guys to brag upon sex threads. 
You won't hear the guys at nearly 100% across the board bragging about it, because it isn't an issue as it is with average guys. ______________________________________________________
I'm married & know better than to disclose my size upon the Internet, also secure in my manhood & never felt the need to measure myself nor to post images of my penis upon the Internet so that they'd end up on a porn site. 
I feel honored that more than one woman has described me as loving, exceptionally giving & spoiled her from enjoying other guys. That means more than any comment regarding the size of my "dick" ever could.


----------



## Strayfire

Penis charts do aggravate everyone; except those people who consider themselves to have an exceptionally long phallus. 

For everyone else, they're just demoralising. 

I suppose it's the guy equivalent of having small boobs. (which I incidentally think is sexy)

Tehehehe <3


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

The women I've known preferred long & thick LOL.


----------



## Strayfire

I'd be lucky to find a woman to put up with my personality.

Let alone my privates. 

Let's draw a Venn Diagram... 

See that middle part - exactly.

I for one hail the research and development of our robotic lovers.


----------



## Morfy

Why are people so obsessed with penis and boob size :dry:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Morfinyon said:


> Why are people so obsessed with penis and boob size :dry:


 Hollywood conditions men to view women with ample breasts as sex symbols?
Advertising & marketing industry plants the seed within boys that women with great breasts are status symbols, because sexual appeal sells just about everything. We grow up desiring sexy well endowed women & overlook the cute average gals until forced to face reality.
Most every boy is conditioned to desire the sexy hot chic rather than the conservative cute gal, don't blame us for being brainwashed throughout out childhood.

Women aren't as obvious but they do the same, especially now that their head of household & consumer demographic have rapidly increased the last 30 years. 
Hollywood & advertising/marketing schemes target women where they're most vulnerable. Health, appearance, maternal instincts & personal safety. 
IMHO: Statistically speaking, big guys are better able to protect women without fighting everybody in town because our body size is threatening to average guys. Size equals reliable safety, but with fringe benefits LOL.
Watch a 6'-2" guy bench press 360-lbs in sets of five, then decide whether it's wise to harass his wife/gal behind his back.


----------



## -Alpha-

Obsessed with spanking right now. I don't know why, but I couldn't stop thinking about how fun the Starbucks girl would be to bend over the counter.

I seem like such a nice guy, too.


----------



## Morfy

Pettan pettan tsurupettan~ :3


----------



## carlaviii

Morfinyon said:


> T…there are clubs like that?


Yes. Usually in major cities, but they exist.


----------



## Chewiebon

Morfinyon said:


> T…there are clubs like that?


Yes, we normally meet in small groups to have discussion or teach. But we will have dinners and play parties.


----------



## Morfy

Chewiebon said:


> Yes, we normally meet in small groups to have discussion or teach. But we will have dinners and play parties.


Damn…
O well I'm in a relationship right now owo


----------



## Chewiebon

Morfinyon said:


> Damn…
> O well I'm in a relationship right now owo


Most of the people who come to meetings are in relationships. No one does anything you dont consent to.

A lot of meetings and play parties are for couples only.


----------



## Morfy

Chewiebon said:


> Most of the people who come to meetings are in relationships. No one does anything you dont consent to.
> 
> A lot of meetings and play parties are for couples only.


Yea but it's long distance :')


----------



## Chewiebon

Morfinyon said:


> Yea but it's long distance :')


Bring laptop with skype? Haha


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Lololol when guys want me to dress slutty or wear a particular outfit for them. Look, boss, 9 times out of 10, I'm taking public transportation to your place if you're not picking me up. I'm not getting on the sub or bus dressed any kind of way. And I honestly don't have any slutty clothing. Dresses that may be a little too short or cut a little too low, but they're not particularly slutty? I'm not buying new clothes just for you unless you're taking me shopping, alright?


----------



## cool

Who are these total weirdos...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Just your garden variety weirdos.


----------



## drmiller100

strayfire said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Let's all join the local BDSM club. <3


there is more than one.

even small communities have bdsm communities with local munches and parties and get togethers.

a munch is coffee or something at a local restaurant where you get together and bs and talk. 

I'm not invited to the sub munches, and switches don't like me, and wannabee dom's don't like me.


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Lololol when guys want me to dress slutty or wear a particular outfit for them. Look, boss, 9 times out of 10, I'm taking public transportation to your place if you're not picking me up. I'm not getting on the sub or bus dressed any kind of way. And I honestly don't have any slutty clothing. Dresses that may be a little too short or cut a little too low, but they're not particularly slutty? I'm not buying new clothes just for you unless you're taking me shopping, alright?


I like shopping for clothes for her WITH her. and if I pick it out, I pay. And if it does not get worn in my presence I don't go shopping anymore.

Simple system.


----------



## low

i thought i was 100% dominant before i got into this relationship, turns out i was just holding out on wanting soooo badly to be a sub. i wonder what i'd be like with another partner now..


----------



## crumbs

I want to be a dominatrix.


----------



## Morfy

crumbs said:


> I want to be a dominatrix.


Good, this world needs more of your kind :blushed:


----------



## crumbs

Morfinyon said:


> Good, this world needs more of your kind, Mistress :blushed:


^ added proper term of address.


----------



## Morfy

crumbs said:


> ^ added proper term of address.


But I already have a mistress :')


----------



## Strayfire

crumbs said:


> I want to be a dominatrix.


*rolls over*

I need a leash. :3


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Oh my god. The hipster-ish guys with a ton of tattoos, the combover with a fade going up the sides and huge beard- I need to get me one of those. Or I just need to think about who I've fucked and hit them up. I hate my shit memory


----------



## crumbs

Morfinyon said:


> But I already have a mistress :')


I'm sure we can share. 



strayfire said:


> *rolls over*
> 
> I need a leash. :3


Work for it and I might consider giving you one.  

(god what am I even doing anymore)


----------



## Strayfire

*meow*

How, mistress?


----------



## Morfy

crumbs said:


> I'm sure we can share.


O…okay my mistress ;w;


----------



## Strayfire

Don't you need permissions?


----------



## smitty1977

password smitty


----------



## cinnabun

I'm 21 and still a virgin.


0mg s0 3mb4rassing:blushed:.


----------



## smitty1977

xdollie. said:


> I'm 21 and still a virgin.
> 
> 
> 0mg s0 3mb4rassing:blushed:.


That isn't a reason to be embarrassed


----------



## Strayfire

xdollie. said:


> I'm 21 and still a virgin.
> 
> 
> 0mg s0 3mb4rassing:blushed:.


*gives you sex*

There! 

You have sex! ^.^


----------



## Morfy

Chewiebon said:


> So.... pegging.


Sadly not many girls are into that :')
I bet there are way more guys who are into that


----------



## Chewiebon

Morfinyon said:


> Sadly not many girls are into that :')
> I bet there are way more guys who are into that


Ha you have a point there. I wonder how many girls would give it a go.


----------



## William I am

Morfinyon said:


> But it feels so ecstatic :')


ecstatic? exquisite?


----------



## William I am

Morfinyon said:


> Sadly not many girls are into that :')
> I bet there are way more guys who are into that


No, but I had an ex who was down. That was fucking AWESOME.

Like I told her, I wish everyone had a pussy and a cock. Things would be so much simpler.


----------



## Strayfire

^ Oh god.

Stray you slut.

Quit trying to breed with yourself.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Pegging is fun. Hetero and **** flexible guys are fun

Watching a guy suck and ride a transwoman is so incredibly hot


----------



## Morfy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Pegging is fun. Hetero and **** flexible guys are fun
> 
> Watching a guy suck and ride a transwoman is so incredibly hot


That sounds really hot yea ;x


----------



## Morfy

Morfinyon said:


> That sounds really hot yea ;x


N…no ****


----------



## Kyandigaru

tired of these sex dreams.


----------



## Morfy

Kyandigaru said:


> tired of these sex dreams.


I'll take them any day owo


----------



## Dalton

Morfinyon said:


> N…no ****


----------



## Strayfire

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Pegging is fun. Hetero and **** flexible guys are fun
> 
> Watching a guy suck and ride a transwoman is so incredibly hot


Where do I sign up??? xD


----------



## GinningPuma4011

[embarrassing angry rant]


----------



## Strayfire

Gosh, who so horrible would turn down love-making with you?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

It's what I get for being an understanding person


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

I tasted my own semen out of curiosity. Tasted like my snot, only smellier. And much weirder when you consider that I know what my boogers taste like.
I masturbate to my horrible (but hot) teachers like I'm raping them. I really hate them.
I would fap to you even if you're not beautiful. 
I don't fap to fat girls.
I like feet.
I never got laid with real females.
I want to fuck my 2 crushes so baaad.
I don't like rape. This will contradict with my 2nd statement, but who the fuck cares. Bad teachers get what they deserve: forced love-making. I turn them into willing whores and bang the hell out of them.
Goddamn, I'm only turning 15 this Thursday.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

WeirdRaptor28 said:


> I tasted my own semen out of curiosity. Tasted like my snot, only smellier. And much weirder when you consider that I know what my boogers taste like.
> I masturbate to my horrible (but hot) teachers like I'm raping them. I really hate them.
> I would fap to you even if you're not beautiful.
> I don't fap to fat girls.
> I like feet.
> I never got laid with real females.
> I want to fuck my 2 crushes so baaad.
> I don't like rape. This will contradict with my 2nd statement, but who the fuck cares. Bad teachers get what they deserve: forced love-making. I turn them into willing whores and bang the hell out of them.
> Goddamn, I'm only turning 15 this Thursday.


Go to sleep Johnny. You can only piss off so many people in one day son.


----------



## Queen Qualia

I did an actual BJ for the first time recently and it was nerve-wracking. I'd never done it to the point of orgasm... Scary as fuck. Then when it happened (I had no idea he was close) I happened to be gasping for air/taking a quick break because I somehow had got a hair in my throat and didn't realize that he was cumming and so my mouth was already half full (how I didn't know that, who knows) and then it was open and I dribbled it everywhere... And he laughed and laughed like it was the funniest thing ever and all I could think was, ew, this had better not be pubic hair you bastard...

oh my gosh and there was so much more going on too at the time. So many distractions and things we were saying. Ugh.


earlier, before all that:

BF: "I really want to watch you get one." Let's me pleasure myself with him being annoying in the background inconsistently touching me in a very turnoff way for literally two minutes before getting in my face asking "no luck?" and wants to move on

proceeds to fuck me for the next 45 min.

Me: ... So... Are you going to cum soon? 



Probably the most what the hell day of sex I've had.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

1. After rationalizing certain "attractive" body parts have little to do with sex, I can just ignore them. But the "not typically considered attractive parts" legs, feet etc. which also seem to serve no sexual purpose are the ones I am attracted to.
2. Foreplay is a human ritual, sex is all about the sperm cells meeting the egg cell.


----------



## William I am

strayfire said:


> ^ Oh god.
> 
> Stray you slut.
> 
> Quit trying to breed with yourself.


Eh?


----------



## FX

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> 1. After rationalizing certain "attractive" body parts have little to do with sex, I can just ignore them. But the "not typically considered attractive parts" legs, feet etc. which also seem to serve no sexual purpose are the ones I am attracted to.


Counter-argument: Evolution doesn't care what parts you're attracted to, as long as it gets you laid.



> 2. Foreplay is a human ritual, sex is all about the sperm cells meeting the egg cell.


But that doesn't account for cases where sex is used entirely for pleasure.


----------



## William I am

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> 2. Foreplay is a human ritual, sex is all about the sperm cells meeting the egg cell.


...No, it's not. Sex isn't about the egg meeting sperm. The vast vast vast majority of sex is had for pleasure and people don't want to procreate through it. I'd say sex for pleasure:sex for procreation is about 1,000:1 - 10,000:1.
It has a real social role too in determining success of an individual.



~ Mine now~

I was at work today (I deliver appliances) and went into a grocery store to use the bathroom. While I was waiting for the single-person bathroom to clear out, I looked over and tried really really hard not to ogle the so so so cute young girl who was standing there. Tall, slim, brown hair, nice eyes.... she looked about 20, but I hesitated. I should have said something. I can't get her out of my head.


----------



## Strayfire

William I am said:


> Eh?


I would try and put my penis in my vagina if I had both. xD


----------



## William I am

strayfire said:


> I would try and put my penis in my vagina if I had both. xD


I tried (unsuccessfully) to put my penis in my butt.... does that count? I guess that means I'd try to do it with a vagina too.


----------



## Morfy

William I am said:


> I tried (unsuccessfully) to put my penis in my butt.... does that count? I guess that means I'd try to do it with a vagina too.


Wtf 
Isn't it kinda obvious that it wouldn't work?


----------



## Strayfire

I still reckon if my mind had two bodies we would never stop breeding like rabbits.

But that's just me.

I'm sure people have more sane thoughts.


----------



## William I am

Morfinyon said:


> Wtf
> Isn't it kinda obvious that it wouldn't work?


Dude, it so totally almost worked. The hard (haha) part was that the harder I got, the less flexible I became. I could rub it all around, but never get it inside.


----------



## AustenT09

Morfinyon said:


> Wtf
> Isn't it kinda obvious that it wouldn't work?


Do a little Googling, and you'll find that it's not so obvious...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why would you tell me you were in prison for two years AFTER we have sex? :frustrating:
Nonviolent crime, but still


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Counter-argument: Evolution doesn't care what parts you're attracted to, as long as it gets you laid.
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn't account for cases where sex is used entirely for pleasure.


Counter-counter argument I want the human race to die and be succeeded by a robotic labor army.


----------



## Dalton

strayfire said:


> I still reckon if my mind had two bodies we would never stop breeding like rabbits.
> 
> But that's just me.


Heheh, you're not the only one to have that thought. :blushed:


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Andromeda31 said:


> *I put my arm around you as we watch the ducks swim by and the sun setting in the background*
> *Hours pass by as we talk about our aspirations and about the wonders of the universe*
> 
> "I'd like to show you something.":wink: *I pull out my binoculars and points to the sky*
> "You see that constellation over there? It's called Cassiopeia, if we make a straight line toward Pegasus we can find the andromeda galaxy." *I pass you my binoculars and direct you to a cloudy white object in the sky* "you're looking 2.5 million years into the past right now."



"Fascinating....time travel exists after all! Hm, but only to the past, no future though." *passes back binoculars, considering whether or not to say more* 

*stays quiet but, in a moment of boldness, rests my head on your shoulder as we continue to gaze at the stars*




OOC: Finally got this story going again after eight pages of hiatus. This thread fills up fast...


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> "Fascinating....time travel exists after all! Hm, but only to the past, no future though." *passes back binoculars, considering whether or not to say more*
> 
> *stays quiet but, in a moment of boldness, rests my head on your shoulder as we continue to gaze at the stars*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Finally got this story going again after eight pages of hiatus. This thread fills up fast...



Technically speaking, aren't we all time travelers to the future. I mean as we age we keep living in new presents that we once considered the future. Not only that, but large forces of gravity and traveling at non-negligible speed compared to the speed of light can all affect how "fast" we time travel compared to someone else.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

I just learned what vore is.... I never knew this kind of attraction existed


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Mr. Meepers said:


> Technically speaking, aren't we all time travelers to the future. I mean as we age we keep living in new presents that we once considered the future. Not only that, but large forces of gravity and traveling at non-negligible speed compared to the speed of light can all affect how "fast" we time travel compared to someone else.


True, but experiencing a slightly new "present" every split second is kind of a slow ride compared to looking at something and "seeing" millions of year into the past without anything out of the ordinary happening where we stand. Guess that's what I had in mind...


----------



## Andromeda31

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> "Fascinating....time travel exists after all! Hm, but only to the past, no future though." *passes back binoculars, considering whether or not to say more*
> 
> *stays quiet but, in a moment of boldness, rests my head on your shoulder as we continue to gaze at the stars*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Finally got this story going again after eight pages of hiatus. This thread fills up fast...


*My mind starts racing. I'm over analyzing the situation, but on the surface I remain calm*

*Content, I wrap my arms around you. It feels as though time has stopped completely.*

*After a few minutes of motionless silence I begin to gently caress your neck from behind*

"I love your perfume"


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Andromeda31 said:


> *My mind starts racing. I'm over analyzing the situation, but on the surface I remain calm*
> 
> *Content, I wrap my arms around you. It feels as though time has stopped completely.*
> 
> *After a few minutes of motionless silence I begin to gently caress your neck from behind*
> 
> "I love your perfume"



"Er, I'm not wearing perfume. It's probably just soap. Thanks anyway."

*Nuzzles you a bit, enjoying the caressing*


----------



## Andromeda31

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> "Er, I'm not wearing perfume. It's probably just soap. Thanks anyway."
> 
> *Nuzzles you a bit, enjoying the caressing*


"Oh my bad. Maybe it's also your shampoo; it kind of smells like green apple. Mmm"

*Gently lays you down on your back and leans over you while we continue caressing*

"It's a good thing I brought a blanket" :wink:


----------



## William I am

The King Of Dreams said:


> I just learned what vore is.... I never knew this kind of attraction existed


Probably the strangest thing I've googled in months.


----------



## Purrfessor

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> 1. After rationalizing certain "attractive" body parts have little to do with sex, I can just ignore them. But the "not typically considered attractive parts" legs, feet etc. which also seem to serve no sexual purpose are the ones I am attracted to.
> 2. Foreplay is a human ritual, sex is all about the sperm cells meeting the egg cell.


I'm most attracted to belly, legs, back muscles or skinny persons back, face. I really like muscles a lot. Defined, not necessarily like a builder. A dancer for example.


----------



## Strayfire

Scarf gloves.

Let's make 'em!


----------



## bubblePOP

strayfire said:


> Scarf gloves.
> 
> Let's make 'em!












She already beat us to it.


----------



## Strayfire

Quite jealous.


----------



## Golden Rose

bubblePOP said:


> She already beat us to it.


They may take away our Scaves...

...but they'll never take our Scarfkinis!!!


----------



## Strayfire

So a while back I said that I wanted to be a girl working for a condom brand asking people if they wanted to sleep with me for free.

Well, um... I wanna point at the person who does work for an advertising agency to please confess to stealing my idea from this thread. 

I just saw a tent and several girls outside handing out condoms and offering people a "free trial" inside the tent.

LIKE PLZ, WHAT EVEN.

Please tell me to restrain what I say. Might be used for marketing purposes. :/


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I spent the night and left when he left even though I could've stayed in his bed longer. Now, I'm at work an hr before my actual shift starts and I'm so fucking tired. Fuck this hell hole


----------



## GinningPuma4011

What's the best way to tell ENFX fuck buddy that I'm not interested in sleeping together anymore?


----------



## Chewiebon

GinningPuma4011 said:


> What's the best way to tell ENFX fuck buddy that I'm not interested in sleeping together anymore?


In lipstick, on the mirror, after one last fuck.


----------



## Morfy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> What's the best way to tell ENFX fuck buddy that I'm not interested in sleeping together anymore?


be as direct and honest as you can be without being hurtful owo
they'll probably know the true reason anyway, no need to tell them.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Chewiebon said:


> In lipstick, on the mirror, after one last fuck.


Last fuck is today


----------



## Chewiebon

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Last fuck is today


Bring the red lipstick.


----------



## L

There are two current realistic possibilities so far in school for me to help live out a fantasy of mine. 

Dorm room sex. And one of the girls has an ex that she wants away from and is in her party phase. Fuck. Yes. 

I love my life.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I almost bawled my eyes out last night when he was working both holes at the same time. He came before it happened and I didn't get my release. I came a lot, but I didn't get that cathartic release. That, stress and sleep deprivation have been fucking my body up


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Andromeda31 said:


> * I move in closer to caress your neck all the while my hands are gently rubbing your inner tight*
> * our breathing becomes deeper*


"O-oh...."

*shifts around a bit, but truly enjoys the touching*

*I put my arms around you cautiously*


----------



## Andromeda31

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> "O-oh...."
> 
> *shifts around a bit, but truly enjoys the touching*
> 
> *I put my arms around you cautiously*


*My kisses go down slowly from your neck to lower abdomen while my hands are gently running up and down your body *


----------



## Bugs

^ When does it get X rated?


----------



## Chiaroscuro




----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Bugs said:


> ^ When does it get X rated?


Never.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I love this song, but realised watching the video that every man I've dated has looked like the male singer (with varying shades of paleness to darker). Um type dressed up yet still grungy brunettes? I love messy hair, slight apathy towards appearance... But nice put mostly put together clothes. Weird. 

Also just these lyrics breaking down the dichotomy of love. Gah.* I apparently have a type. Grungy, scruffy, intelligent, quiet, mysterious poet who still dresses nice. *in love*. Sexiest type of man.* 
*faints*


----------



## bubblePOP

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I love this song, but realised watching the video that every man I've dated has looked like the male singer (with varying shades of paleness to darker). Um type dressed up yet still grungy brunettes? I love messy hair, slight apathy towards appearance... But nice put mostly put together clothes. Weird.


That's okay Daleks, I like that type, too. In fact, minus my first boyfriend, all my ex's look alike. Tall, blondish/brownish hair, blue eyes, sharp cheekbones, messy hair.


----------



## Andromeda31

Bugs said:


> ^ When does it get X rated?


You hidding behind the bush with Meepers killed the mood :sad:


----------



## Golden Rose

Andromeda31 said:


> You hidding behind the bush with Meepers killed the mood :sad:


*plays sexy music to revive the spark* *and by sexy music i mean something like the benny hill theme*


----------



## Bugs

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Never.


----------



## Bugs

Andromeda31 said:


> You hidding behind the bush with Meepers killed the mood :sad:


Mood killed? Barry White to the rescue !


----------



## Strayfire

Stray will play his collection of country love songs >.


----------



## Andromeda31

Thanks guys I think the mood is almost at maximum sensuality for mating purposes, but there's something missing here. 










There we go roud:


----------



## Blackbear

Oehh sexyyy @Andromeda31 hahah xd


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Andromeda31 said:


> You hidding behind the bush with Meepers killed the mood :sad:


What mood? I can't kill a mood?! I'm a naked eevee Brock :crazy:


----------



## Strayfire

Everyone loves meepy.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

strayfire said:


> Everyone loves meepy.



Actually, I think it is more the other way around ... as in "Meepy loves everyone and wants to hit on/flirt with everyone continuously"
Btw: Hey sexy :wink:


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Rule 34 states, "If it exists, there is porn of it. No exceptions." The corollary to Rule 34 is that "If it exists, someone has a fetish for it."


Wooooooow


----------



## devoid

I spent 2k between plane tickets and expenses, just to see him once. He encouraged me. I wasn't sure what to expect, but kept my options open. Ever since I got here, he's been flip-flopping nonstop. One day he's kissing me and talking about the possibility of a future, the next day he's ignoring me entirely and talking about seeing other women. For two months.

Finally I broke down and cried, and told him that every time he kisses me it pains me, because I actually have feelings for him and he isn't really reciprocating. So he apologized. And then he kissed me again, and made love to me. I was so emotional, but I thought I actually felt something from him. Then the next morning... he's not even there when I wake up. When he sees me he doesn't kiss me or look particularly interested. Same shit.

I feel so degraded, I'm actually thinking about hurting myself. Or him. But probably just myself. I think I'm going to go out tonight, get completely wasted and possibly have sex with a stranger. I hate myself.


----------



## Strayfire

devoid said:


> I spent 2k between plane tickets and expenses, just to see him once. He encouraged me. I wasn't sure what to expect, but kept my options open. Ever since I got here, he's been flip-flopping nonstop. One day he's kissing me and talking about the possibility of a future, the next day he's ignoring me entirely and talking about seeing other women. For two months.
> 
> Finally I broke down and cried, and told him that every time he kisses me it pains me, because I actually have feelings for him and he isn't really reciprocating. So he apologized. And then he kissed me again, and made love to me. I was so emotional, but I thought I actually felt something from him. Then the next morning... he's not even there when I wake up. When he sees me he doesn't kiss me or look particularly interested. Same shit.
> 
> I feel so degraded, I'm actually thinking about hurting myself. Or him. But probably just myself. I think I'm going to go out tonight, get completely wasted and possibly have sex with a stranger. I hate myself.


Sounds like an asshole. *hugs*

Find someone who will really commit to you. :3


----------



## Dalton

strayfire said:


> Everyone loves meepy.


Meepy looks roaring 'n' ready to give Nurse Joy his Sudowoodo, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Strayfire

It is so hard to find someone who understands my subtle humour.

Grats!


----------



## FakeLefty

devoid said:


> I spent 2k between plane tickets and expenses, just to see him once. He encouraged me. I wasn't sure what to expect, but kept my options open. Ever since I got here, he's been flip-flopping nonstop. One day he's kissing me and talking about the possibility of a future, the next day he's ignoring me entirely and talking about seeing other women. For two months.
> 
> Finally I broke down and cried, and told him that every time he kisses me it pains me, because I actually have feelings for him and he isn't really reciprocating. So he apologized. And then he kissed me again, and made love to me. I was so emotional, but I thought I actually felt something from him. Then the next morning... he's not even there when I wake up. When he sees me he doesn't kiss me or look particularly interested. Same shit.
> 
> I feel so degraded, I'm actually thinking about hurting myself. Or him. But probably just myself. I think I'm going to go out tonight, get completely wasted and possibly have sex with a stranger. I hate myself.


Just dump the dude. He doesn't want something serious with you- he just wants to get in your pants whenever he's in the mood.


----------



## devoid

FakeLefty said:


> Just dump the dude. He doesn't want something serious with you- he just wants to get in your pants whenever he's in the mood.


No, that's the worst part. I tried to have sex with him for two months, he kept backing out of it or making excuses. This is the second time we've had sex when he didn't run off (although he often initiates, which is confusing as hell) and the first time we were both drunk. I don't even know.


----------



## Strayfire

devoid said:


> No, that's the worst part. I tried to have sex with him for two months, he kept backing out of it or making excuses. This is the second time we've had sex when he didn't run off (although he often initiates, which is confusing as hell) and the first time we were both drunk. I don't even know.


Scared of commitment/other personal issues?


----------



## FakeLefty

devoid said:


> No, that's the worst part. I tried to have sex with him for two months, he kept backing out of it or making excuses. This is the second time we've had sex when he didn't run off (although he often initiates, which is confusing as hell) and the first time we were both drunk. I don't even know.


Well, same advice applies- just dump the dude.


----------



## devoid

strayfire said:


> Scared of commitment/other personal issues?


Yes, tons of both. I don't know why I thought he could change.


----------



## Strayfire

devoid said:


> Yes, tons of both. I don't know why I thought he could change.


People rarely change.

If they do, it's not in an acceptable timeframe.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

devoid said:


> I spent 2k between plane tickets and expenses, just to see him once. He encouraged me. I wasn't sure what to expect, but kept my options open. Ever since I got here, he's been flip-flopping nonstop. One day he's kissing me and talking about the possibility of a future, the next day he's ignoring me entirely and talking about seeing other women. For two months.
> 
> Finally I broke down and cried, and told him that every time he kisses me it pains me, because I actually have feelings for him and he isn't really reciprocating. So he apologized. And then he kissed me again, and made love to me. I was so emotional, but I thought I actually felt something from him. Then the next morning... he's not even there when I wake up. When he sees me he doesn't kiss me or look particularly interested. Same shit.
> *
> I feel so degraded, I'm actually thinking about hurting myself. Or him. But probably just myself. I think I'm going to go out tonight, get completely wasted and possibly have sex with a stranger. I hate myself.*


It sounds like you are in a very shitty situation and it sounds like he is unsure of his feelings (which, imo, he needs to be more honest about them. I mean it is okay to wanna mull some things over in one's private headspace, but to lead someone on when you don't know how you feel is quite another. I mean he should be honest about any reservations he has before you flew out there). *hugs*

In all honesty, I don't think the guy is ready for a relationship just yet, at least not with you, and you deserve to be treated better. It also sounds like he does not know what he wants and/or is scared (and hense not ready for a romantic relationship on the level that you want). *hugs*


And I'm sorry you hate yourself, but you did nothing wrong, based on what you said, and you always seem like a pretty cool person to me *hugs* You are a wonderful person and it stinks that because of this guy's disinterestedness and actions, you end up hating yourself (to be honest, I think he is the one that deserves your anger, not you .... and just because he used you or can't make up his mind or whatever the Hell he is doing, that does not make you any less special or awesome and it says much more about him than it says about you). *hugs*


----------



## Strayfire

You'll find someone else. Someone better.

With glitter and sparkles.

:3


----------



## devoid

I hope so. I just can't believe someone can be so selfish and unappreciative. But I guess there's no helping some people. We've known each other for 4 years... but I guess I have to let go of this friendship, just like I have for so many others recently.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

devoid said:


> I hope so. I just can't believe someone can be so selfish and unappreciative. But I guess there's no helping some people. We've known each other for 4 years... but I guess I have to let go of this friendship, just like I have for so many others recently.


*hugs*


----------



## Strayfire

devoid said:


> I hope so. I just can't believe someone can be so selfish and unappreciative. But I guess there's no helping some people. We've known each other for 4 years... but I guess I have to let go of this friendship, just like I have for so many others recently.


I'll be your friend :3

*rolls over adorably*


----------



## devoid

strayfire said:


> I'll be your friend :3
> 
> *rolls over adorably*


D'aww. *rubs your belly*


----------



## DarthSkywalker

devoid said:


> I spent 2k between plane tickets and expenses, just to see him once. He encouraged me. I wasn't sure what to expect, but kept my options open. Ever since I got here, he's been flip-flopping nonstop. One day he's kissing me and talking about the possibility of a future, the next day he's ignoring me entirely and talking about seeing other women. For two months.
> 
> Finally I broke down and cried, and told him that every time he kisses me it pains me, because I actually have feelings for him and he isn't really reciprocating. So he apologized. And then he kissed me again, and made love to me. I was so emotional, but I thought I actually felt something from him. Then the next morning... he's not even there when I wake up. When he sees me he doesn't kiss me or look particularly interested. Same shit.
> 
> I feel so degraded, I'm actually thinking about hurting myself. Or him. But probably just myself. I think I'm going to go out tonight, get completely wasted and possibly have sex with a stranger. I hate myself.


I've done this... Ignored her for a week so she'd be less emotional when I told her I was no longer interested anymore.. There are worse ways to break up with someone you don't love.


----------



## devoid

DarthSkywalker said:


> I've done this... Ignored her for a week so she'd be less emotional when I told her I was no longer interested anymore.. There are worse ways to break up with someone you don't love.


He didn't ignore me. He begged me to stay with him, then refused to call it a relationship, then kept kissing me and being affectionate. And when I said it was paining me to kiss him, he had sex with me. And then still refused to call it a relationship.

When I try to talk to him about it, he says that he's just feeling in a bad place or he isn't sure if he's ready to be with anyone, or he says that he doesn't trust me to stay, etc. I've been trying to apply to schools just so I can stay in the country, which would put me heavily in debt, just because he insisted he wanted me to stay. And he just treats me like shit and says he can't commit to it right now, while not wanting me to go.


----------



## Rafiki

@_devoid_

hey hey whoa whoa hey

one tempted by the devil is not evil

you can't let yourself think you suck because he sucks
you were REAL
and you gave YOURSELF

that's beautiful! 
go out, sure!
have a fewwww drinks , sure!

jam out with ya clam out bay


-

im getting over a flip flopper myself :\
for me, i needed the physical evidence of her not caring to realy just go DEAD and stop having feelings


----------



## DarthSkywalker

devoid said:


> He didn't ignore me. He begged me to stay with him, then refused to call it a relationship, then kept kissing me and being affectionate. And when I said it was paining me to kiss him, he had sex with me. And then still refused to call it a relationship.
> 
> When I try to talk to him about it, he says that he's just feeling in a bad place or he isn't sure if he's ready to be with anyone, or he says that he doesn't trust me to stay, etc. I've been trying to apply to schools just so I can stay in the country, which would put me heavily in debt, just because he insisted he wanted me to stay. And he just treats me like shit and says he can't commit to it right now, while not wanting me to go.


A wise hobo once said, if you love em, let em go. When they come back, rob them naked


----------



## Purrfessor

@devoid this guy is definitely not worth financial debt. It's your turn to ignore.


----------



## carlaviii

devoid said:


> he says that he's just feeling in a bad place or he isn't sure if he's ready to be with anyone,


That part is ringing really true, right there.

You've gotten lots of hugs already from professional huggers, so *solidarity fist*


----------



## drmiller100

DarthSkywalker said:


> I've done this... Ignored her for a week so she'd be less emotional when I told her I was no longer interested anymore.. There are worse ways to break up with someone you don't love.


I think that is a dickhead way to do it. All you are doing is sparning yourself the guilt.

another way would be to just be fucking honest.


----------



## drmiller100

devoid said:


> I , just like I have for so many others recently.


you are a really neat young lady. I'm a little puzzled why you put up with this dickhead. 

what are you getting out of it? What is your payoff? 

Do you feel you deserve to be treated like shit? The devoid I remember demanded to be treated like the wonderful person she is.


----------



## Rafiki

is it sexual confession time yet?

i gots a list of sins


----------



## cherry branches

.


----------



## Chewiebon

pancaketreehouse said:


> is it sexual confession time yet?
> 
> i gots a list of sins


Please proceed


----------



## Rafiki

@Chewiebon

tell me when ur pants are at your ankles


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Dear unknown personality type in South,

I wish you didn’t have so much shit going on in your life right now. The sex is amazing and I wish we could get together and talk dirty to each other more often. I looked at the messages you sent me when we first met and you were so different then, even though it wasn’t that long ago. Your messages were so full of energy and you used to send me one everyday. I looked forward to hearing from you even when it started to feel like you were being demanding at one point. Now, we hardly talk and I can tell your personal issues are taking a toll on your mind.

The sex was still fucking amazing the last time I saw you. I love how aggressive you are and the way you gape, stretch, fill, use and abuse my holes. I loved that parts of my body were still sore and the marks you left were still healing days later. Thanks for the other night. I’m afraid that might’ve been the last time we’ll get together, though. I hope things work out for you. Don’t forget I’m always open to getting together. You know how much you turn me on

-

P.S., sorry you didn't get to do everything you mentioned. I wasn't in the mood. It was 2AM when I came over and I was only expecting to be a cumslut, suck you off til you came and swallow your load then roll over and go to sleep. And I know you were surprised you ended up fucking me because you were in such a selfish mood. It was the blue dress I had on


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> So was the sex good, or were you just distracted by his comments; trying not to laugh?


The sex was ok. That was our first time getting together. I'll continue to see him and we'll make adjustments so that the sex turns out amazing. 




Hotaru said:


> I would have probably laughed out loud!!! There's dirty talk and there's... _this_ #sorrynotsorry
> Not that laughing during sex is a bad thing, it makes it even better!!!


Yeah, at one point he said one of those things while I was riding him and I started to laugh in his face, but I stopped myself. LOL. I didn't want the guy to feel some type of way and possibly ruin his mood.


----------



## GinningPuma4011




----------



## GinningPuma4011

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Oh. God. Yes.


It's even better when you have a guy in a well-tailored suit bending you over his desk in his office, with your dress hiked up to your waist, fucking you from behind. It's incredibly hot when his hand is firmly covering your mouth cuz he knows you're a screamer. Sorry, not sorry. Or take your pick of positions. The best are ones where I can still actually see the guy.


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> It's even better when you have a guy in a well-tailored suit bending you over his desk in his office, with your dress hiked up to your waist, fucking you from behind. It's incredibly hot when his hand is firmly covering your mouth cuz he knows you're a screamer. Sorry, not sorry. Or take your pick of positions. The best are ones where I can still actually see the guy.


Um. Yes please!


----------



## smitty1977

GinningPuma4011 said:


> It's even better when you have a guy in a well-tailored suit bending you over his desk in his office, with your dress hiked up to your waist, fucking you from behind. It's incredibly hot when his hand is firmly covering your mouth cuz he knows you're a screamer. Sorry, not sorry. Or take your pick of positions. The best are ones where I can still actually see the guy.


----------



## sraddatz

smitty1977 said:


>


Colbert for the win! Nice!


----------



## Kyandigaru

these sex dreams are becoming unbearable.


----------



## sraddatz

I never remember my dreams. I fantasize enough in the day time to make up for it.


----------



## wyldstyle

*double orgasm...err...post I mean*


----------



## wyldstyle

Going to my first kink/ fetish event...

To watch...hmmm...what to wear? I think I may want some very sexy boots! Size 12 in clothes, tall with size 11 shoes (large framed girl LOL)


----------



## sraddatz

wyldstyle said:


> *double orgasm...err...post I mean*


Only a double? Slacker.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Do I get out of bed & go meet the infp who just text me at a bar?

hmmmm decisions decisions

#curiosity.


----------



## Strayfire

But but.

Why don't you stay here and play with this INFP?

:3


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Not going.

i <3 sleep.


----------



## Strayfire

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Not going.
> 
> i <3 sleep.


Combo nap?


----------



## sraddatz

Since I quit smoking, I'm like a walking, talking hard on. It's like I'm 18 again.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> Since I quit smoking, I'm like a walking, talking hard on. It's like I'm 18 again.


Start vaping!


----------



## cinnabun

sraddatz said:


> Since I quit smoking, I'm like a walking, talking hard on. It's like I'm 18 again.


#fappingfridays


----------



## cinnabun

I didn't think I'd be the type, but dirty talk really turns me the fuck on.


----------



## Morfy

xdollie. said:


> I didn't think I'd be the type, but dirty talk really turns me the fuck on.


you muddy piece of compost! :kitteh:


----------



## sraddatz

xdollie. said:


> I didn't think I'd be the type, but dirty talk really turns me the fuck on.


Join the club!


----------



## cinnabun

Morfinyon said:


> you muddy piece of compost! :kitteh:


Oh dayum, so filthy. I'll need to have a cold shower now.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I was really drunk last night. The guy I was with said I invited another guest back to our room in an elevator filled with people. It's something drunk me would do, but I don't even remember saying that- only seeing the guy and remembering how much I'd like to drop to my knees for him. Even though I was already on my way back to the room to get fucked.

---------------------

The guy in the room next to us was leaving the same time as us this AM, but I was in the hallway for a minute waiting for my friend to come out. The guy said he heard everything and joked that I might've woken up the whole floor late last night. Then he winked at me and left. Kinda awk. I can't help being loud. No one stopped me and we didn't get any complaints from hotel staff or anyone else. 

Whatever. If they heard it, they liked it


----------



## devoid

I feel like such a piece of shit. Last night I was hanging out with a group of gay guys at a pub, and I told them it's my birthday today. Someone bought a couple rounds of shots, and I got totally wasted. The next thing I know, I'm going home with some cute guy I've never met. This morning I was all giddy with post-coital hormones and even bragged a bit on Facebook. Then I got a message from one of the gay guys I've recently been becoming friends with. It turns out he's had a huge crush on this guy for a while now and thought that he had a chance last night. I was totally oblivious.

I feel so low. I had the best chance to be friends with a group of super-cool people, and I just fucked it up like I always do. They were so nice to me. I can't believe I did that. I think I'm going to spend my birthday hiding in my room.


----------



## Laguna

devoid said:


> I feel like such a piece of shit. Last night I was hanging out with a group of gay guys at a pub, and I told them it's my birthday today. Someone bought a couple rounds of shots, and I got totally wasted. The next thing I know, I'm going home with some cute guy I've never met. This morning I was all giddy with post-coital hormones and even bragged a bit on Facebook. Then I got a message from one of the gay guys I've recently been becoming friends with. It turns out he's had a huge crush on this guy for a while now and thought that he had a chance last night. I was totally oblivious.
> 
> I feel so low. I had the best chance to be friends with a group of super-cool people, and I just fucked it up like I always do. They were so nice to me. I can't believe I did that. I think I'm going to spend my birthday hiding in my room.


What happened to the hot ENTJ? (Sorry - I haven't been around here in awhile!)


----------



## Dalton

devoid said:


> I feel like such a piece of shit. Last night I was hanging out with a group of gay guys at a pub, and I told them it's my birthday today. Someone bought a couple rounds of shots, and I got totally wasted. The next thing I know, I'm going home with some cute guy I've never met. This morning I was all giddy with post-coital hormones and even bragged a bit on Facebook. Then I got a message from one of the gay guys I've recently been becoming friends with. It turns out he's had a huge crush on this guy for a while now and thought that he had a chance last night. I was totally oblivious.
> 
> I feel so low. I had the best chance to be friends with a group of super-cool people, and I just fucked it up like I always do. They were so nice to me. I can't believe I did that. I think I'm going to spend my birthday hiding in my room.


Your friend didn't tell you beforehand, so there's no reason to feel this shitty about it. Sure, you might have "fucked it up" wink for him, but it's his fault for not sharing his feelings. Also, you only ruined his chances for that specific night. If your friend sees him again, they can still get together.

There was _not_ a victim in what you did last night. Your friend is not a victim. It's his fault for not telling you. You don't have the right to feel guilty, because you did nothing wrong. 

If you're really intent in "making it up to him" (although _you don't owe him anything_), you can be the matchmaker next time they're around each other. I don't personally enjoy social games like that, though.

P.S. Sorry if I'm Fi-ing the fuck outta you, but I hate to see you treating yourself so unfairly. *<3 & hugs*


----------



## devoid

Laguna said:


> What happened to the hot ENTJ? (Sorry - I haven't been around here in awhile!)


We had a great 6-month relationship and then I realized he's just incredibly stupid, and I can't really deal with that.


----------



## Dalton

xdollie. said:


> I didn't think I'd be the type, but dirty talk really turns me the fuck on.


I'm not sure what people qualify as "dirty talk."
Talking about sex seems like a pretty decent way to prepare your body for sex. 



devoid said:


> We had a great 6-month relationship and then I realized he's just incredibly stupid, and I can't really deal with that.


Feckin' ENTJs. Much disappoint. Very wow. :frustrating:
Hey, if you need a new ENTJ in your life, I'm currently collecting sister wives, and I could use a non-ENFP in my harem.


----------



## Laguna

devoid said:


> We had a great 6-month relationship and then I realized he's just incredibly stupid, and I can't really deal with that.


Aww! Well it seemed awesome when you talked about it. Glad it was fun - and sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## Strayfire

devoid said:


> I feel like such a piece of shit. Last night I was hanging out with a group of gay guys at a pub, and I told them it's my birthday today. Someone bought a couple rounds of shots, and I got totally wasted. The next thing I know, I'm going home with some cute guy I've never met. This morning I was all giddy with post-coital hormones and even bragged a bit on Facebook. Then I got a message from one of the gay guys I've recently been becoming friends with. It turns out he's had a huge crush on this guy for a while now and thought that he had a chance last night. I was totally oblivious.
> 
> I feel so low. I had the best chance to be friends with a group of super-cool people, and I just fucked it up like I always do. They were so nice to me. I can't believe I did that. I think I'm going to spend my birthday hiding in my room.


You just need some love.

*hugs*


----------



## cinnabun

Dalton said:


> I'm not sure what people qualify as "dirty talk."
> Talking about sex seems like a pretty decent way to prepare your body for sex.


:dry:...

Here's an idea. Instead of criticising my turn on's, perhaps you could start being a good husband and do some of this shit for once? :shocked:


----------



## Dalton

xdollie. said:


> :dry:...
> 
> Here's an idea. Instead of criticising my turn on's, perhaps you could start being a good husband and do some of this shit for once? :shocked:


I was saying that your turn-on is NOT weird.

And don't lie, you're probably spilling tea on your lap right now to cover up how much you appreciate your husband/father-in-law.


----------



## devoid

Dalton said:


> Feckin' ENTJs. Much disappoint. Very wow. :frustrating:
> Hey, if you need a new ENTJ in your life, I'm currently collecting sister wives, and I could use a non-ENFP in my harem.


Don't be disappointed in him. He's an incredibly kind and awesome partner, and I truly think he deserves the best. He's just not naturally the sharpest tool in the shed, nor very ambitious, and after a while it became clear to me that we weren't long-term compatible. But sure, I will join your harem.  Is there cake?



Laguna said:


> Aww! Well it seemed awesome when you talked about it. Glad it was fun - and sorry it didn't work out.


It was awesome! The whole way through it was very awesome. I just decided to end it before it inevitably became really bad.



strayfire said:


> You just need some love.
> 
> *hugs*


Aww, thank you. *hugs* I can be really hard on myself... I'm also just really afraid that I've ruined some amazing friendships. But it seems like I may not have.


----------



## cinnabun

Dalton said:


> I was saying that your turn-on is NOT weird.


:frustrating:!!!1!!



Dalton said:


> And don't lie, you're probably spilling tea on your lap right now to cover up how much you appreciate your husband/father-in-law.


No:blushed:...


----------



## Dalton

devoid said:


> But sure, I will join your harem.  Is there cake?


Wooooooo! I got carrot cake, ice cream cake, coffee cake, angel's food cake, devil's food cake, dat cake, cakefarts...

Honestly, there's a porn site of people farting on cakes.
That's a kink.
What the actual fuck.
o___o


----------



## devoid

Dalton said:


> Wooooooo! I got carrot cake, ice cream cake, coffee cake, angel's food cake, devil's food cake, dat cake, cakefarts...
> 
> Honestly, there's a porn site of people farting on cakes.
> That's a kink.
> What the actual fuck.
> o___o


Wow... not sure what to say about that last part. But woo, cake! =D Oh yeah, I should probably get cake today.


----------



## drmiller100

Dalton said:


> Your friend didn't tell you beforehand, so there's no reason to feel this shitty about it. Sure, you might have "fucked it up" wink for him, but it's his fault for not sharing his feelings. Also, you only ruined his chances for that specific night. If your friend sees him again, they can still get together.
> 
> There was _not_ a victim in what you did last night. Your friend is not a victim. It's his fault for not telling you. You don't have the right to feel guilty, because you did nothing wrong.
> 
> If you're really intent in "making it up to him" (although _you don't owe him anything_), you can be the matchmaker next time they're around each other. I don't personally enjoy social games like that, though.
> 
> P.S. Sorry if I'm Fi-ing the fuck outta you, but I hate to see you treating yourself so unfairly. *<3 & hugs*


this. Truth. The group won't care if you let them know you didn't know the plan. 
How do you think the guy feels? IF you'd said no, you'd have had to tell him why, and what if he didn't want the other dude? 

You had fun. GOod for you!

And happy birthday!!!


----------



## feldespat

i have always been interested in havin sex with sister or mom. i couldnt imagin sex with my own mom or sister but i always thought that someone with a sexy mom or sister would really enjoy it


----------



## Dalton

feldespat said:


> i have always been interested in havin sex with sister or mom. i couldnt imagin sex with my own mom or sister but i always thought that someone with a sexy mom or sister would really enjoy it


Damn, this is just your second post? You waste no time!
I give respect to you. :laughing:


----------



## sraddatz

I would love to be more adventurous sexually. I have years of experience, but I've only had sex 4 times other than with my wife. Since I'm married, that kind of puts a damper on any kind of roaming. I know it's cliche, but I'd like to be part of a ffm before I kick it.


----------



## Purrfessor

Dirty talk has always been a turn OFF for me, both in myself or in others doing it. However, witty/playful talk is a turn on.


----------



## Andromeda31

sraddatz said:


> I would love to be more adventurous sexually. I have years of experience, but I've only had sex 4 times other than with my wife. Since I'm married, that kind of puts a damper on any kind of roaming. I know it's cliche, but I'd like to be part of a ffm before I kick it.


Same here. I've been in a ffmm or what ever you want to call it, but I don't think that counts since it can get kind of weird. I'd like to know how you plan on getting the wife to agree with this lol.

Edit: I just checked and I still have a video (just the intro)

That's enough sexual confesions for today


----------



## AI.Akane

Fist off, I'm laughing so hard about the sperm story! XP Specially about the final part!

Second: "Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? "

Trough the things you eat. I actually saw a documentary once, where they testes guys. One group had eaten mostly meat and the other fruits and vegetables.
Then they made them ejaculate to a tube and their women drunk it

The second group tasted sweeter after this.

It was proven that pineapple juice sweetened the cum.

So yeah, you can do it for the ladies. Or fot the guys, or just... for your own pleasure. 

A story.... let's see... If I want to eat some pussy, and I really like the girl, her period won't stop me. (period.)


----------



## GinningPuma4011

AI.Akane said:


> A story.... let's see... If I want to eat some pussy, and I really like the girl, her period won't stop me. (period.)


Good for you!


----------



## Golden Rose

Stelliferous said:


> Dirty talk has always been a turn OFF for me, both in myself or in others doing it. However, witty/playful talk is a turn on.


Tbh it depends on your definition of dirty talk and who you're doin' it with~
Dirty talk can be raunchy as hell and really playful and fun at the same time if both parties are having fun and find it hot and since this is very subjective knowing the person is usually a huge plus since you either have matching preferences or they're someone who makes you want to try new things~ ofc if it's a random stranger calling you a fucking cumguzzling slutbag and you're not into that, hell no tell them!!!


----------



## sraddatz

Andromeda31 said:


> Same here. I've been in a ffmm or what ever you want to call it, but I don't think that counts since it can get kind of weird. I'd like to know how you plan on getting the wife to agree with this lol.
> 
> Edit: I just checked and I still have a video (just the intro)
> 
> That's enough sexual confesions for today


You mean every woman doesn't want to lick pussy in front of her husband? I'm really disappointed.


----------



## Purrfessor

Hotaru said:


> Tbh it depends on your definition of dirty talk and who you're doin' it with~
> Dirty talk can be raunchy as hell and really playful and fun at the same time if both parties are having fun and find it hot and since this is very subjective knowing the person is usually a huge plus since you either have matching preferences or they're someone who makes you want to try new things~ ofc if it's a random stranger calling you a fucking cumguzzling slutbag and you're not into that, hell no tell them!!!


Nah I'm just not into name calling. I don't even call my buddies names.


----------



## Andromeda31

sraddatz said:


> You mean every woman doesn't want to lick pussy in front of her husband? I'm really disappointed.


You could try subliminal messages and hypnosis


----------



## Golden Rose

Stelliferous said:


> Nah I'm just not into name calling. I don't even call my buddies names.


It's all cool~
Sex is meant to be fun so you don't have to settle for anything less than what makes you feel good *♡*


----------



## devoid

You were a nice mistake. Maybe it's just because my stomach is in agony right now, or because this has become such a big deal suddenly. But I kind of miss you. Is that weird? I don't normally miss anybody, least of all people I don't know. Maybe this is a sign that it's time for me to stop playing around and think about finding a relationship.


----------



## Laguna

Yeah - dirty talk in and of itself seems wierd. When it's applied in a real life setting where you are in love / lust with the person and the words just come out of what you are experiencing in your mind and in your gut and well- everywhere else on your body - it can be really fun. But should be natural, never demeaning - and with someone you trust and are really into.


----------



## Dalton

sraddatz said:


> You mean every woman doesn't want to lick pussy in front of her husband? I'm really disappointed.


If you're gonna ask questions like that, you must also ask yourself, "Do I want to suck cock in front of my wife?"


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm Pro dirty talk! :blushed:


----------



## sraddatz

Dalton said:


> If you're gonna ask questions like that, you must also ask yourself, "Do I want to suck cock in front of my wife?"


I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## 7rr7s

The thing that makes dirty talk work is respect outside of the bedroom. You can call your lover the dirtiest nastiest things as long as they KNOW that you don't actually think they are a filthy fucking slut/whore/cunt/whatever you might feel like calling them. Also, calling them _your _nasty slut and not _a _nasty slut makes a huge difference. 

This is not the only form of dirty talk either. Just telling your lover how hard/wet you get for them or telling them all the dirty things you're going to do to them could probably be considered dirty talk. 

Also, this goes without saying, but there are many levels of dirty talk from very vanilla to extremely kinky, but just make sure you know and respect your partner's boundaries before you start unloading the heavy stuff on them. 

Alright, you fools owe me a beer now for explaining dirty talk to you.


----------



## Dalton

sraddatz said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


You mean every man doesn't want to lick cock in front of his wife? I'm really disappointed. :laughing:
So _why_ does that nearly make you vomit? Does realizing your own hypocrisy really make you sick? :kitteh:


----------



## cinnabun

KindOfBlue06 said:


> The thing that makes dirty talk work is respect outside of the bedroom. You can call your lover the dirtiest nastiest things as long as they KNOW that you don't actually think they are a filthy fucking slut/whore/cunt/whatever you might feel like calling them. Also, calling them _your _nasty slut and not _a _nasty slut makes a huge difference.
> 
> This is not the only form of dirty talk either.* Just telling your lover how hard/wet you get for them or telling them all the dirty things you're going to do to them* could probably be considered dirty talk.
> 
> Also, this goes without saying, but there are many levels of dirty talk from very vanilla to extremely kinky, but just make sure you know and respect your partner's boundaries before you start unloading the heavy stuff on them.
> 
> Alright, you fools owe me a beer now for explaining dirty talk to you.


----------



## sraddatz

Dalton said:


> You mean every man doesn't want to lick cock in front of his wife? I'm really disappointed. :laughing:
> So _why_ does that nearly make you vomit? Does realizing your own hypocrisy really make you sick? :kitteh:


Hypocrisy? Nah. Just making a joke. She's about as into girls as I am into dudes. Not at all.

I know this would never happen. It doesn't stop me from wondering what that experience with 2 girls would be like.


----------



## cinnabun

Imaginations run wild with durtee talk, you can narrate your own smut. I like smut. I like being told wut my lova will do to meh. You can say the most raunchiest, wildest things that you maybe can't physically do, but it's still hot. 

I used to think that it wasn't very sexy, until I started doing it:tongue:. Although, I prefer having my partner speak dirty to me than me speaking dirty to them, but I do it too. I'm pretty much up for anything. Dat Ne likes 2 experimentTtTtT.


----------



## bubblePOP

It's annoying how horny I get when I'm menstruating.


----------



## AI.Akane

I would like to dress in that animals fury suits and go to that clubs to dry hump.

That must be fun.

Also, I love bdsm, but I always want to do more that I have had tasted.


----------



## 7rr7s

sraddatz said:


> That gets more under control as you get older. It actually starts working only when you want it to.


Do you mind if I ask how old you are? You don't have to give an exact age, just ballpark it. I'm mid to late 20s, and I still have that issue. Maybe it's just a high sex drive though.


----------



## sraddatz

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Do you mind if I ask how old you are? You don't have to give an exact age, just ballpark it. I'm mid to late 20s, and I still have that issue. Maybe it's just a high sex drive though.


I'm 36. I figure most of the people on here are teenagers our in their early 20s. 

I have to wonder if you're dad is around. I know mine wasn't when I was your age. There's so much to learn.


----------



## 7rr7s

sraddatz said:


> I'm 36. I figure most of the people on here are teenagers our in their early 20s.
> 
> I have to wonder if you're dad is around. I know mine wasn't when I was your age. There's so much to learn.


What are you implying?


----------



## sraddatz

KindOfBlue06 said:


> What are you implying?


I'm just saying I wish I had my old man to explain what was happening with my body (like it's totally normal to be a walking hard on for about 10 years); advise with girls, etc. dunno if that resource is available to you. Really not implying anything.


----------



## 7rr7s

sraddatz said:


> I'm just saying I wish I had my old man to explain what was happening with my body (like it's totally normal to be a walking hard on for about 10 years); advise with girls, etc. dunno if that resource is available to you. Really not implying anything.


Ohhh, true. Yeah I was confused why you brought up my father. He's around yeah, but most of those things I had to learn on my own. He's also had issues with his own body, so I don't think he would be of much help to me in that department. Makes sense though, it's always good to have someone guiding you about things.


----------



## knife

sraddatz said:


> I'm just saying I wish I had my old man to explain what was happening with my body (like it's totally normal to be a walking hard on for about 10 years); advise with girls, etc. dunno if that resource is available to you. Really not implying anything.


This. I never had a father growing up, and my mother was kind of a prude. (Yeah, go figure. Somehow I happened.) Needless to say, I had a very high sex drive as a teenager and no way to ground it or let off steam or release it in any way. Socializing was awkward for me (I've historically suffered from moderate social anxiety) and it's actually only recently -- long after adolescence's window of opportunity's closed -- that I've even begun to develop the tools for healthy socialization.

I wish I'd had a father around to ask how to talk to girls, to give me tips on how to overcome the catch in my throat that happened whenever I tried talking to a girl that I liked, to give me pointers on how to tell if a girl was (or was not) liking me back. I didn't have any of that ...


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## 66767

Ok, this is going to sound pretty conceited, but sometimes, when I'm feeling really confident, and I see my face in the mirror, I get turned on. I don't think my face is a direct causation of my arousal, but it's more so I'd like to imagine that males would be turned on by it, which in turn, arouses ME.

Edit: shit, I posted this in the wrong thread. Oh well, it's not as if this is completely irrelevant.


----------



## sraddatz

hammersklavier said:


> This. I never had a father growing up, and my mother was kind of a prude. (Yeah, go figure. Somehow I happened.) Needless to say, I had a very high sex drive as a teenager and no way to ground it or let off steam or release it in any way. Socializing was awkward for me (I've historically suffered from moderate social anxiety) and it's actually only recently -- long after adolescence's window of opportunity's closed -- that I've even begun to develop the tools for healthy socialization.
> 
> I wish I'd had a father around to ask how to talk to girls, to give me tips on how to overcome the catch in my throat that happened whenever I tried talking to a girl that I liked, to give me pointers on how to tell if a girl was (or was not) liking me back. I didn't have any of that ...
> 
> 
> Lord of the Dark Snark


Sounds extremely familiar. Most if the time I'm cool in social settings, but sometimes I get just short of a panic attack. The worst is going to a chiefs game. I freak the fuck out.

I still can't talk to women I find really attractive. It's like I'm not worthy enough to speak to them. I always end up sounding like a complete idiot.


----------



## Purrfessor

enscorcelled97 said:


> Ok, this is going to sound pretty conceited, but sometimes, when I'm feeling really confident, and I see my face in the mirror, I get turned on. I don't think my face is a direct causation of my arousal, but it's more so I'd like to imagine that males would be turned on by it, which in turn, arouses ME.
> 
> Edit: shit, I posted this in the wrong thread. Oh well, it's not as if this is completely irrelevant.


Ha me too. But actually I'll admit, it's a little bit about my face.  I find myself sexy. It's kind of weird but I imagine I'm somebody else looking at me. Same thing during sex, I imagine I'm the one getting fucked. But it's not really about me on that one so much as the pleasure the other is receiving.


----------



## Morfy

Stelliferous said:


> Ha me too. But actually I'll admit, it's a little bit about my face.  I find myself sexy. It's kind of weird but I imagine I'm somebody else looking at me. Same thing during sex, I imagine I'm the one getting fucked. But it's not really about me on that one so much as the pleasure the other is receiving.


I wish I could find myself sexy or even slightly attractive


----------



## devoid

I can count on one hand the number of times I've felt so much love and passion during sex. Never during my 6-month relationship. He asked me to stop seeing other people for the duration of my stay in this country (one month). I said okay. I'm almost hoping at this point that I'm not able to get a visa for a year. Because I can't get attached to an active drug user.

I used to help out with a group of recovering drug addicts. They taught me a lot about addiction, recovery and relationships. Some of the coolest people end up in rehab. The rule of thumb is to never get involved with an active user, and for recovering addicts to completely avoid relationships until one year sober. And for very good reason. But like a hopeless idiot, all I can think about is wanting to be supportive. I'm hoping I can avoid discussing the possibility of sobriety until I'm away from him, and just enjoy the companionship while it lasts.


----------



## loving2011

xdollie. said:


> Girl, yes.
> 
> I don't understand why some people won't perform oral sex. I'm a giver, I want to give.
> 
> Why have I only just realised this thread exists? I'm a thirsty hoe god damnit. How have I been living on PerC before this? *subscribes the shit out of this*


 Same! How can you NOT find putting your sexy partner's genitalia in your mouth hot?


----------



## sraddatz

Morfinyon said:


> I wish I could find myself sexy or even slightly attractive


Me too. I always wonder if anyone looks at me and thinks I'm handsome.


----------



## 626Stitch

> I'm almost hoping at this point that I'm not able to get a visa for a year. Because I can't get attached to an active drug user.


Take controll you can do it. Maybe you just need a break from relationships after all the turmoil you have been through.


----------



## Chewiebon

There is a certain PerC user that has been on my mind a lot lately. She is quite sexually adventurous and entertaining.

If I could meet her, I know we would end up in a sweaty panting pile of exhaustion and satisfaction. 

Id walk through the door, she'd be waiting for me biting her lip like she does when she is excited and turned on. Id walk over, grabbing her hip and hair. Pulling her in, making her gasp, and covering her mouth with mine. Our kiss would be deep, lustful, and rough.

We don't enjoy the gentleness of love, we prefer the rough touch of lust. So when I pull her by the hair in my fist and bite down on her neck, she is already clawing at my back. The pain that shoots down my back, tells me how hard she wants it. Sliding my hand from her hip, I plunge into her panties and stuff my fingers inside her wet cunt. Her pain and pleasure escape her lips in a loud moan, as I rough her cunt and nibble her neck.

She screams and digs into my back, pulling me close to her. My hand is a blur, fingering fucking her fast and hard. My palm slapping her clit as I massage her g-spot. I am relentless, just how she always said she wanted it. Her body shakes from an orgasm and clinches around my fingers buried deep inside her. 

She lets go and grabs my face, pulling me in for a passionate kiss.

And that would just be the start.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Chewiebon said:


> There is a certain PerC user that has been on my mind a lot lately. She is quite sexually adventurous and entertaining.
> 
> If I could meet her, I know we would end up in a sweaty panting pile of exhaustion and satisfaction.
> 
> Id walk through the door, she'd be waiting for me biting her lip like she does when she is excited and turned on. Id walk over, grabbing her hip and hair. Pulling her in, making her gasp, and covering her mouth with mine. Our kiss would be deep, lustful, and rough.
> 
> We don't enjoy the gentleness of love, we prefer the rough touch of lust. So when I pull her by the hair in my fist and bite down on her neck, she is already clawing at my back. The pain that shoots down my back, tells me how hard she wants it. Sliding my hand from her hip, I plunge into her panties and stuff my fingers inside her wet cunt. Her pain and pleasure escape her lips in a loud moan, as I rough her cunt and nibble her neck.
> 
> She screams and digs into my back, pulling me close to her. My hand is a blur, fingering fucking her fast and hard. My palm slapping her clit as I massage her g-spot. I am relentless, just how she always said she wanted it. Her body shakes from an orgasm and clinches around my fingers buried deep inside her.
> 
> She lets go and grabs my face, pulling me in for a passionate kiss.
> 
> And that would just be the start.


A glutton for destruction.


----------



## Chewiebon

stargazing grasshopper said:


> A glutton for destruction.


Sadist.


----------



## devoid

Hmm wow, sounds like fun. *eats chips*


----------



## carlaviii

GinningPuma4011 said:


> He's partying in a different part of the city, but I'm out right now around the corner from his apt. I don't know if I'll still be in the area when the bars close and he's headed home, but we'll see.


Girl, don't be spreading that UTI around...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

carlaviii said:


> Girl, don't be spreading that UTI around...


Ain't nobody spreadin nothin around


----------



## devoid

I don't normally remember individual parts of sex that well. I get a generally happy feeling and might have a blurry vision of how it went down, maybe the specifics of foreplay. But right now, I have a single moment stuck in my head on loop and it's very distracting. It makes my heart race and I want to hide.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I think I'm basically consumed with lust on a pretty regular basis, to the point where it negatively impacts day-to-day life.


----------



## Blackbear

I met this guy, felt an instant connection and since then I want to kiss him and more. I actually love sex, but not without emotions. I know when someone is not really feeling it, and that makes the sex bad. Someone must be in love with me, so I want to do something more. Before I was more fan of the lust, but only in relationships. Now I want love, and lust when I trust someone a 100%.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why is it so hard to find a girl for a threesome?!


----------



## knife

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Why is it so hard to find a girl for a threesome?!


I was under the impression you were the third girl 


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## GinningPuma4011

hammersklavier said:


> I was under the impression you were the third girl
> 
> 
> The Once and Future Feline


I usually am. But all the girls I've hooked up with aren't around or they don't like dudes. If you know any in the area, send em my way


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I usually am. But all the girls I've hooked up with aren't around or they don't like dudes. If you know any in the area, send em my way


Huh, you're in Philly? We might be able to make something work when I get back to PA in a month.


----------



## knife

devoid said:


> Huh, you're in Philly? We might be able to make something work when I get back to PA in a month.


Wait...You're in PA too? :kitteh:


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## devoid

hammersklavier said:


> Wait...You're in PA too? :kitteh:
> 
> 
> The Once and Future Feline


Well right now I'm in England, and before I was in Delaware. But I'll be staying with family in PA for a couple months around October-November until I get situated elsewhere.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

devoid said:


> Huh, you're in Philly? We might be able to make something work when I get back to PA in a month.


PM me when you get back. Let's talk


----------



## knife

I smell meetup


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## devoid

Never met an ISTP chick. Sounds like the beginning of a sexy friendship. :3


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> Never met an ISTP chick. Sounds like the beginning of a sexy friendship. :3


You both suck.


----------



## knife

I live nearby.  


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## GinningPuma4011

This guy is such a dickhead. I don't know why I'm entertaining him. Just kidding. It's cuz I think he's so attractive and I'm starting to wean out my fuck buddies or start from scratch


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> This guy is such a dickhead. I don't know why I'm entertaining him. Just kidding. It's cuz I think he's so attractive and I'm starting to wean out my fuck buddies or start from scratch


I always go for the funny looking fuck buddies, because they try harder to please and don't say stupid shit.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> I always go for the funny looking fuck buddies, because they try harder to please and don't say stupid shit.


I've heard you should stay away from dating really pretty girls. They think they're too good to give head. Fuck that. I neeeeed it!


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> I've heard you should stay away from dating really pretty girls. They think they're too good to give head. Fuck that. I neeeeed it!


I hate giving head, so I guess they're right lol.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> I hate giving head, so I guess they're right lol.


So you must be pretty sexy. Lol.


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> So you must be pretty sexy. Lol.


So they tell me. I've also been told by numerous people including polyamorous men that I'm the best they've had in bed, with or without oral.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> So they tell me. I've also been told by numerous people including polyamorous men that I'm the best they've had in bed, with or without oral.


Ok, now you're just showing off.


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> Ok, now you're just showing off.


I do sometimes give oral, of course, but it's a major trust thing with me. I used to be terrified of it more than anything else in the world. So just like all my fears, I decided to destroy it and studied multiple techniques of giving head. And practiced. I'm determined to be the best at everything I do. :3


----------



## GinningPuma4011

devoid said:


> I always go for the funny looking fuck buddies, because they try harder to please and don't say stupid shit.


Soon to be former ENFX fuck buddy (didn't get to have the last fuck yet cuz I cancelled on him) is pretty good in bed, good with oral and is really eager to please. Apparently, he's really good looking. I used to see it, but not anymore. I showed his picture to a few of my friends and they all said he's hot. When I look at him, I just cringe. Ugh


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Soon to be former ENFX fuck buddy (didn't get to have the last fuck yet cuz I cancelled on him) is pretty good in bed, good with oral and is really eager to please. Apparently, he's really good looking. I used to see it, but not anymore. I showed his picture to a few of my friends and they all said he's hot. When I look at him, I just cringe. Ugh


Send me pics?  I have unusual tastes I think, though. I can't quite figure out what attracts me to a man's face to be perfectly honest. I seem to like ethnic pretty boys (especially subcontinental or mediterranean), guys with blond hair and glasses, or guys with well-balanced sharp features. But then there are the occasional wild cards I really can't explain.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> I do sometimes give oral, of course, but it's a major trust thing with me. I used to be terrified of it more than anything else in the world. So just like all my fears, I decided to destroy it and studied multiple techniques of giving head. And practiced. I'm determined to be the best at everything I do. :3


I'm am average looking man that's been married 12 years. I've learned quite a bit over the years. We have struggled with our live life in the past, but I just like her to enjoy the experience whenever we do make love. I think giving is one wary to make her happy. I'm more than glad to oblige.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

devoid said:


> Send me pics?  I have unusual tastes I think, though. I can't quite figure out what attracts me to a man's face to be perfectly honest. I seem to like ethnic pretty boys (especially subcontinental or mediterranean), guys with blond hair and glasses, or guys with well-balanced sharp features. But then there are the occasional wild cards I really can't explain.


You can have him. Enjoy the drugs. I did. 

I like guys that I think are attractive (obviously), which is a wide range, but then I also really like average looking kind of guys.


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> You can have him. Enjoy the drugs. I did.
> 
> I like guys that I think are attractive (obviously), which is a wide range, but then I also really like average looking kind of guys.


Woah, nope! I don't do drugs, period. In fact that's the whole crisis I'm having with the guy I'm currently sleeping with. xP


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> You can have him. Enjoy the drugs. I did.
> 
> I like guys that I think are attractive (obviously), which is a wide range, but then I also really like average looking kind of guys.


Are you coming on to me?  lol. (just linking the "average looking" portion of it two most recent comments)


----------



## GinningPuma4011

devoid said:


> Woah, nope! I don't do drugs, period. In fact that's the whole crisis I'm having with the guy I'm currently sleeping with. xP


Ah. Sorry. ENFX doesn't have anything hard. Molly, acid and weed, mostly


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> Are you coming on to me?  lol. (just linking the "average looking" portion of it two most recent comments)


Don't know what it is. But I'm really into it


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Ah. Sorry. ENFX doesn't have anything hard. Molly, acid and weed, mostly


Ah, okay. I still don't do those, but that's more for personal health reasons. I have extremely bad reactions to anything that produces serotonin. Most likely all of the above would make me feel terrible; I know weed does.


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Don't know what it is. But I'm really into it


Is it an actual physical attraction? I'd liked to think what makes me attractive is that I'm intelligent and well spoken. You won't get that by just looking at me. 

Oh yeah, and my marvelous Wang. You will get that by looking at me. Wink:


----------



## sraddatz

I find women that are in control really sexy. You know, in the skirt and a nice blouse and such. Glasses. A woman that knows the direction she wants her life to take. That's probably because my wife is so flighty.


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> I find women that are in control really sexy. You know, in the skirt and a nice blouse and such. Glasses. A woman that knows the direction she wants her life to take. That's probably because my wife is so flighty.


Huh. I would say I am both of the things you described - a take charge woman and extremely flighty. I know what I want, and if I can't get it here I will be out the door in five minutes.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> Huh. I would say I am both of the things you described - a take charge woman and extremely flighty. I know what I want, and if I can't get it here I will be out the door in five minutes.


That's exactly what I mean!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> Is it an actual physical attraction?


Mhmm



sraddatz said:


> I'd liked to think what makes me attractive is that I'm intelligent and well spoken. You won't get that by just looking at me.


Also, extremely sexy


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Mhmm
> 
> 
> 
> Also, extremely sexy


Thanks! I do my best.


----------



## AI.Akane

"The thing that makes dirty talk work is respect outside of the bedroom. You can call your lover the dirtiest nastiest things as long as they KNOW that you don't actually think they are a filthy fucking slut/whore/cunt/whatever you might feel like calling them. Also, calling them your nasty slut and not a nasty slut makes a huge difference."

Subscribe. I love dirty talk and it could be a lot of fun and really really exciting if you're doing it with the right person. 
Also, it's so good to get rid of your frustrations, as well as some slaps. 

"It's annoying how horny I get when I'm menstruating."- many women are like that. I think it's related to the cycles. 

I like weird kinky stuff and wild animal sex. 

I think you can love trough sex, and express your feelings trough sex and love making.

But it's easier for me to express my loving feelings in a poem.
Sex it's animal, crude instinct it's very good for you to forget about everything, the problems in your life, discharge your frustrations. 

People that don't do dirty talk, how do you express yourself in sex, and trough sex?


----------



## AI.Akane

"I think I'm basically consumed with lust on a pretty regular basis, to the point where it negatively impacts day-to-day life." AMEN TO THAT! I know the felling thought, it sucks. Stop watching porn. If you can...

"Id walk through the door, she'd be waiting for me biting her lip like she does when she is excited and turned on. Id walk over, grabbing her hip and hair. Pulling her in, making her gasp, and covering her mouth with mine. Our kiss would be deep, lustful, and rough.

We don't enjoy the gentleness of love, we prefer the rough touch of lust. So when I pull her by the hair in my fist and bite down on her neck, she is already clawing at my back. The pain that shoots down my back, tells me how hard she wants it. Sliding my hand from her hip, I plunge into her panties and stuff my fingers inside her wet cunt. Her pain and pleasure escape her lips in a loud moan, as I rough her cunt and nibble her neck.

She screams and digs into my back, pulling me close to her. My hand is a blur, fingering fucking her fast and hard. My palm slapping her clit as I massage her g-spot. I am relentless, just how she always said she wanted it. Her body shakes from an orgasm and clinches around my fingers buried deep inside her.

She lets go and grabs my face, pulling me in for a passionate kiss.

And that would just be the start." 

I'm so horny right now..... :blushed:


----------



## devoid

AI.Akane said:


> People that don't do dirty talk, how do you express yourself in sex, and trough sex?


I like this question!  I don't do dirty talk. I've tried before, and it just doesn't feel quite right/natural to me. I can be a very verbal person outside of sex, but the way I express my sexuality is much more tactile and emotional. Even during rough sex, I like to touch my partner all over, make eye contact, and move harmoniously with them. You could say that I always express love during sex, even if it's with a stranger.

One of my favorite things is to hold my partner during a mutual climax, look deeply into their eyes, breathe in together and stroke their arm/face/back gently with one hand. I've had people ask me to talk dirty to them, but it's difficult for me to use that part of my brain during sex for some reason. I find it hard to think in words. So talking dirty actually prevents me from orgasming at times because I have to focus so much. And if someone asks me, "Do you like it?" I give them a really weird look, because it's hard for me to imagine not knowing what someone feels when you're physically intimate with them.


----------



## AI.Akane

@devoid

Like in a telepathic connection. 

Can I ask you, have you ever had the experience of someone who was making sex with you, abruptly turn you over and being really rough with you?

Also, i think I can ask this to the "dirty talking" ppl.

If you don't seem to get that kind of connection that you want or like, trough sex, do you continue? what do you do, or how do you react?


----------



## devoid

AI.Akane said:


> @devoid
> 
> Like in a telepathic connection.
> 
> Can I ask you, have you ever had the experience of someone who was making sex with you, abruptly turn you over and being really rough with you?
> 
> Also, i think I can ask this to the "dirty talking" ppl.
> 
> If you don't seem to get that kind of connection that you want or like, trough sex, do you continue? what do you do, or how do you react?


Haha, well not telepathic per se. More like kinesthetic. You mentioned animal sex; think of it more like the way that animals communicate, by eye contact and touching and listening.

And I have had guys do that, turn me over and be suddenly rough. I like it. But it usually does come with some verbal communication like "Do you want it rough?" just to make sure they aren't doing something that will upset me. Asking questions and affirmation is the only time I do appreciate talking during sex. I'm very big on communication. But generally if I'm already wet and we've been going at it, I enjoy it when they suddenly go rough.


----------



## AI.Akane

"Asking questions and affirmation is the only time I do appreciate talking during sex. I'm very big on communication. But generally if I'm already wet and we've been going at it, I enjoy it when they suddenly go rough. " --> yeah! 

I like some dirty talking and afirmations. Don't really like the questions though. Only if they are asked in a special way, or if they are saying: "Can I...?" "please..." with dat face...>:blushed:

Sometimes when people talk too much it annoys me and breaks my sexual drive all of a sudden. So I just cover their mouths to shut them up.

And yeah, trough many years I've wondered: "WTF WHY DO THEY TALK WHEN I'M HORNY AS FUCK! SHUT UP, JUST DO IT!"

Initially I only like dirty talking, but not a lot of talk.
It's good to be open to many things. People are so different, one person talking during sex can be very annoying, and another could be very sexy.

Mostly I like to appreciate the differences of people, and what makes them unique.


----------



## devoid

I do enjoy some mild BDSM, like biting, choking, occasionally slapping, etc. But dirty talk always seems so... cheesy? Fake? I don't know. It's like unnecessary words to me. And when people use derogatives like bitch, slut, slave, etc. it pisses me off enormously. If we have to talk, I'd like them to be somewhat clear and respectful on important things.


----------



## William I am

Stelliferous said:


> Nah I'm just not into name calling. I don't even call my buddies names.


Talking dirty doesn't have to involve insults or shame.

For example:

Mmm, baby, I can't wait to slide my throbbing hard cock inside you, feeding you every inch of it and stretching your little pussy.

See? No insults necessary.


----------



## Purrfessor

AI.Akane said:


> "The thing that makes dirty talk work is respect outside of the bedroom. You can call your lover the dirtiest nastiest things as long as they KNOW that you don't actually think they are a filthy fucking slut/whore/cunt/whatever you might feel like calling them. Also, calling them your nasty slut and not a nasty slut makes a huge difference."
> 
> Subscribe. I love dirty talk and it could be a lot of fun and really really exciting if you're doing it with the right person.
> Also, it's so good to get rid of your frustrations, as well as some slaps.
> 
> "It's annoying how horny I get when I'm menstruating."- many women are like that. I think it's related to the cycles.
> 
> I like weird kinky stuff and wild animal sex.
> 
> I think you can love trough sex, and express your feelings trough sex and love making.
> 
> But it's easier for me to express my loving feelings in a poem.
> Sex it's animal, crude instinct it's very good for you to forget about everything, the problems in your life, discharge your frustrations.
> 
> People that don't do dirty talk, how do you express yourself in sex, and trough sex?


With my eyes. It's all very natural still with no dirty talk. I think it's mostly because I don't always want to be involved, and words almost force involvement by saying "fuck ME" or "YOU like that?" Like come on.


----------



## Purrfessor

William I am said:


> Talking dirty doesn't have to involve insults or shame.
> 
> For example:
> 
> Mmm, baby, I can't wait to slide my throbbing hard cock inside you, feeding you every inch of it and stretching your little pussy.
> 
> See? No insults necessary.


Read the post right after this one. It's not fully about the words so much as creating identity with the words.


----------



## William I am

Stelliferous said:


> Read the post right after this one. It's not fully about the words so much as creating identity with the words.


I do not understand what you're saying. Don't want to be involved?


----------



## Purrfessor

I'm a lot like @devoid in my feelings about dirty talk. I guess she and me like to just communicate with action. What's your type? (I'll look after this post) Do you use Si?


----------



## Purrfessor

William I am said:


> I do not understand what you're saying. Don't want to be involved?


Yeah, like I aim to flee from myself and just be free during sex. Words just get in the way, especially when using words that involve an identity, like pronouns. Just let me be free, fuck. I don't want to think. I can see why you're not understanding, I'm not really doing the best job describing the feeling behind it. Some feelings are just so hard to describe.


----------



## Kyandigaru

I swear to god, once I hit 250, all I want Is dick.


----------



## sraddatz

Kyandigaru said:


> I swear to god, once I hit 250, all I want Is dick.


On the way down, I suppose. Good for you! It's wild that when you're healthy, the sex drive goes through the roof. 

I quit smoking about a month and a half ago, and my already strong drive is now off the charts.


----------



## devoid

@William I am
Yeah, I wouldn't really find those words sexy at all. They would instantly turn me off. xD A few times I've had partners say things like that, "Do you want to feel this huge cock in you?" and after a while I just got annoyed and said, "Yes, okay!" with an aggravated tone. The worst thing for me is when they ask really stupid questions like, "Do you want to suck on my dick?" to which I often just answer, "No, not really." That one gets a lot of interesting looks. But I fucking hate it when men try to force women to say they like things that they really don't. It's a fucked up ego thing.


----------



## Kyandigaru

sraddatz said:


> On the way down, I suppose. Good for you! It's wild that when you're healthy, the sex drive goes through the roof.
> 
> I quit smoking about a month and a half ago, and my already strong drive is now off the charts.


I am bigger by the hips and thighs. I cant get on top and insert the dick. its embarrassing. SO I know the more weight I lose the better the sex will be.


----------



## sraddatz

Kyandigaru said:


> I am bigger by the hips and thighs. I cant get on top and insert the dick. its embarrassing. SO I know the more weight I lose the better the sex will be.


Good for you, girl! You're gonna be a nympho by the time you reach your goal!


----------



## AI.Akane

"With my eyes. "

"Yeah, like I aim to flee from myself and just be free during sex. Words just get in the way, especially when using words that involve an identity, like pronouns. Just let me be free, fuck. I don't want to think. I can see why you're not understanding, I'm not really doing the best job describing the feeling behind it. Some feelings are just so hard to describe." 

(" Just let me be free, fuck. I don't want to think." ahahahah XD I laugh so hard on this, I use this so many times, but in other context. ) 

I think I understand this. 

When I don't use dirty words and neither I or the other person say anything can also be a very intense sex.
But like this, and like @devoid have said, you still feel a intense connection with the other person. You don't need to feel you love them, but you feel the electricity going trough your body as you touch the other and the other touches you. 
But I understand, you just don't want to "get attached" and "create an identity" to the words. It doesn't mean you don't feel. 
And you express yourself with your five senses, but without saying anything. (let's just remind that we also use our mouth to breath and to moan, even if we don't use words). 
That kinda intense animal drive. 

I don't need to think a lot when I say something though, it just... pops out! Like the moaning. You know? 
@devoid "Yeah, I wouldn't really find those words sexy at all. They would instantly turn me off. xD A few times I've had partners say things like that, "Do you want to feel this huge cock in you?" and after a while I just got annoyed and said, "Yes, okay!" with an aggravated tone. The worst thing for me is when they ask really stupid questions like, "Do you want to suck on my dick?" to which I often just answer, "No, not really." That one gets a lot of interesting looks. But I fucking hate it when men try to force women to say they like things that they really don't. It's a fucked up ego thing."

ahahahaha XD that's what I was talking about!
The fucking questions....

When I'm really, really horny! I like when ppl say: "FUCK ME!" "please... please..." or something like that. 

But... "are you liking it?" "do you like my body?" "do you love my cock?" --> "SHUT THE FUCK UP, JUST DO IT!"

This has happen to me. I met a person that talked A LOT!!! And I was: "WTF is your problem? SHUT UP!"

The person always said that I didn't talk and i just moaned and talking is good to get some guidance... @Stelliferous At this time I've think "Just let me be free, fuck. I don't want to think."
I was: "really? just fucking look at me, of course I'm horny!!!! Of course I want more! can't you see it? do I really need to say- yeah! do it! do it to me! dafuq?"

But in the heat of the moment of course i talk. If they don't realize with the "physical guidance"--> "HARDER!" or somethin
And I like the dirty talking too.
But as I like to try new things and I adapt a little, some time later I was communicating verbally a lot more with that person. (more for me, i say)
It was actually really fun! We didn't communicate only vocally, but with everything. 
Sometimes we didn't say nothing at all (but it was rare, especially for the person XD ahahah )

For me the most important thing is variety. And news. Otherwise I get bored.
But I guess is like that with everyone.


----------



## AI.Akane

"I am bigger by the hips and thighs. I cant get on top and insert the dick. its embarrassing. SO I know the more weight I lose the better the sex will be"

I understand this, but you could be a nympho right now with your weight, have fun and real pleasure.

I have a friend who loves BBw's. He would love to have a girl like you on top of him!


----------



## William I am

Stelliferous said:


> Yeah, like I aim to flee from myself and just be free during sex. Words just get in the way, especially when using words that involve an identity, like pronouns. Just let me be free, fuck. I don't want to think. I can see why you're not understanding, I'm not really doing the best job describing the feeling behind it. Some feelings are just so hard to describe.


Hmm. All right. I see what you're saying. I always wanted sex like that when I was stoned/fantasized about that sort of sex when I used to smoke pot. I guess my tastes have changed since then, and since high school. When sex is easy and with someone you trust, it is really nice to be overwhelmed with the sensations and lose yourself. Personally, I've spent a lot of time being lost to myself and overwhelmed by emotion, and not present in what I'm doing that I now struggle to maintain that almost all the time.

@devoid - I understand that. Personally for me, I like things like that, but my point is that those questions/comments would change once you get to know your partner. I don't really dirty talk until I've got an established relationship, and if I do it before then, it's kind of odd and risky.
Personally, I really do like to talk at least to communicate and ask before I do things. I've been with a lot of women who didn't want specific things done to them, and asking is the best way to find out what most people like.


----------



## sraddatz

I love good bbq so much, it almost makes me horny. I am eating Gates for lunch!!!


----------



## Kyandigaru

sraddatz said:


> Good for you, girl! You're gonna be a nympho by the time you reach your goal!


seriously believe this theory. I have waited for almost a full year to have sex. im horny as hell


----------



## cinnabun

Guys in suits = instant turn on.


----------



## knife

sraddatz said:


> I love good bbq so much, it almost makes me horny. I am eating Gates for lunch!!!


----------



## sraddatz

hammersklavier said:


>


Creeper! Lol.


----------



## sraddatz

xdollie. said:


> Guys in suits = instant turn on.


Why is that? I always feel sexy in my suit. I also feel powerful. Is that it?


----------



## knife

sraddatz said:


> Creeper! Lol.


You gave away the farm! Lol

Why not just say you shop at Hall's and be done with it?


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## sraddatz

hammersklavier said:


> You gave away the farm! Lol
> 
> Why not just say you shop at Hall's and be done with it?
> 
> 
> The Once and Future Feline


I represent!


----------



## knife

sraddatz said:


> I represent!


And how's that Andy Reid working out for youse guys? :tongue:


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## sraddatz

hammersklavier said:


> And how's that Andy Reid working out for youse guys? :tongue:
> 
> 
> The Once and Future Feline


When the rest of the team is craptastic, not very well. I'm actually not a chiefs fan.


----------



## sraddatz

xdollie. said:


> Guys in suits = instant turn on.


Is there anything that gives lady boners like a nice suit? It seems pretty universal.


----------



## knife

*Goes to Boyd's*

*balks at price tag*


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## FePa

Kyandigaru said:


> seriously believe this theory. I have waited for almost a full year to have sex. im horny as hell


In 4 years I lost 35 kg, got pregnant, no baby weight left and went from missionary one in a while to horny standing up sex in a semi lighted ally just because I couldn't control my urge

So, keep up to the goal, it will pay off !


----------



## cinnabun

sraddatz said:


> Why is that? I always feel sexy in my suit. I also feel powerful. Is that it?


Yes <3.


----------



## Purrfessor

Yeah basically what devoid said about it involving the ego is why I dislike the use of pronouns. Thanks for the thanks when I was trying to answer your guys questions. >.> I guess I just won't again. 

I hear men in suits is equivalent to women in lingerie.


----------



## FePa

Stelliferous said:


> Yeah basically what devoid said about it involving the ego is why I dislike the use of pronouns. Thanks for the thanks when I was trying to answer your guys questions. >.> I guess I just won't again.
> 
> I hear men in suits is equivalent to women in lingerie.


Ahm... 
♥
Men in suit... men in hoodie and leather jacket. ..men in jeans bare chest... men in tight black boxers... men naked...


----------



## Queen Qualia

I feel incredibly dominant today, by my own standards.


----------



## Purrfessor

FePa said:


> Ahm...
> ♥
> Men in suit... men in hoodie and leather jacket. ..men in jeans bare chest... men in tight black boxers... men naked...


My signature look is bare chested wearing black slacks. Well I guess it's not my signature look if strippers do it. But strippers pants are rip off and they usually have some collar on their neck as well.


----------



## William I am

FePa said:


> Ahm...
> ♥
> Men in suit... men in hoodie and leather jacket. ..men in jeans bare chest... men in tight black boxers... men naked...


 Something tells me it's time for a "sexy selfie" thread. I'm wearing jeans with a belt and no shirt right now.


----------



## devoid

Men in a suit, or occasionally in a tight shirt with jeans. Some can pull off an open-collar shirt with slacks. When guys try to send me nude photos or pics of them in hoodies/baggy shirts/topless/poorly fitted work clothes it makes me laugh, and then discard the photos.


----------



## Golden Rose

It's even hotter when you wear his shirt and basically make it yours.
Guys who can rock glasses are also a turn on~ some just can't but those who can are <3


----------



## 7rr7s

devoid said:


> Men in a suit, or occasionally in a tight shirt with jeans. Some can pull off an open-collar shirt with slacks. When guys try to send me nude photos or pics of them in hoodies/baggy shirts/topless/poorly fitted work clothes it makes me laugh, and then discard the photos.


What about men in uniform like police or military? What about firefighters?


----------



## devoid

KindOfBlue06 said:


> What about men in uniform like police or military? What about firefighters?


I'm not really into uniforms to be honest. I know a lot of women who are. I do like a real working man though.  Like if he comes home covered in grease/soot/dirt, or just with all those muscles tensed hehe.


----------



## sraddatz

I've always wondered why I had trouble with ladies when I was younger. I wondered if it was my looks or how shy i was. 

As I said before, I've been married for 12 years. I honestly feel like I look better than I did when I was 21. My wife says I'm handsome, but isn't she obligated to say that? I still want to feel like I look good, even though it only really matters to one woman. 

I starch my dress shirts and iron my own pants. I look damn good when I go to work.


----------



## devoid

Goddamnit this is the worst UTI I've ever had. I'm thinking about taking back what I said about dirty hard-working men. xP He needs to take a fucking shower after work.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> Goddamnit this is the worst UTI I've ever had. I'm thinking about taking back what I said about dirty hard-working men. xP He needs to take a fucking shower after work.


Maybe you need to hook up with a white collar guy. Maybe an accountant in his 30s. Lol.


----------



## Sara Torailles

devoid said:


> Goddamnit this is the worst UTI I've ever had. I'm thinking about taking back what I said about dirty hard-working men. xP He needs to take a fucking shower after work.


You don't like shower smell on men? It's intoxicating for me...


----------



## devoid

Torai said:


> You don't like shower smell on men? It's intoxicating for me...


Shower smell? You mean soap? No, I like people smells. If I have good chemistry with a guy, his sweat can be intoxicating. But unfortunately, the guy I was with the other night was covered head to toe in soot from welding. My hands were black from rubbing his back briefly.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Damn that refractory period on men.


----------



## Sara Torailles

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Damn that refractory period on men.


Thank God mine's ridiculously short/sometimes nonexistent. ^.^

I feel I lucked out on that one.


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Damn that refractory period on men.


The make things to "fill the void", you know.


----------



## AI.Akane

"What about men in uniform like police or military? What about firefighters?"- military uniform with combat boots. 

"Like if he comes home covered in grease/soot/dirt, or just with all those muscles tensed hehe" - yes please! all sweaty like, humm....

"No, I like people smells. If I have good chemistry with a guy, his sweat can be intoxicating."- YES! completely subscribe. With good chemistry, only the natural smell of the person can get me horny.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

sraddatz said:


> The make things to "fill the void", you know.


You can enjoy more intense (but different) orgasms without ejaculating & you'll remain erect after the sensations pass.
It's unlikely that you'll be able to keep up with a multi-orgasmic woman, but you can train yourself to become multi-orgasmic.


----------



## Stendhal

I've got nothing to confess!


----------



## Rafiki

You can start with "I'm a Virgin"


----------



## sraddatz

I really suck at how I tell my wife I need some lovin'. I figured just texting her that I'm horny would do the trick. Whenever I try to be smooth, it just turns out to be terribly cheesy.


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> I really suck at how I tell my wife I need some lovin'. I figured just texting her that I'm horny would do the trick. Whenever I try to be smooth, it just turns out to be terribly cheesy.


Psst, don't talk about your needs.  It's not all about you. Send her a text that says, "I'm thinking about eating your pussy right now" or "I want to make you moan." People care more about your needs when you show interest in theirs.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> Psst, don't talk about your needs.  It's not all about you. Send her a text that says, "I'm thinking about eating your pussy right now" or "I want to make you moan." People care more about your needs when you show interest in theirs.


I could do that. I'll tell her "I need you tonight." Is that close?


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> I could do that. I'll tell her "I need you tonight." Is that close?


*restrains self, sighs* "I need you tonight" is still expressing what you need. Try to think about this from her perspective. What does she need?


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> *restrains self, sighs* "I need you tonight" is still expressing what you need. Try to think about this from her perspective. What does she need?


I figured you'd say that. I've been doing it wrong all these years. 

Fuck! 

Is a miracle I ever got laid at all.


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> I figured you'd say that. I've been doing it wrong all these years.
> 
> Fuck!
> 
> Is a miracle I ever got laid at all.


It's okay, this is a very common problem, even in marriages.  There are always many things you can do to improve your relationship and your sex life. I have a feeling you will see a surprising amount of improvement if you learn to think from your partner's perspective more. Your approach is still infinitely better than some of the married people I know.

A friend of mine who's been married for 10 years absolutely refuses to have a conversation with her husband about sex at all. They were virgins when married, and neither of them has made much attempt to learn what the other likes in bed. So for years they've been barely enjoying sex together, and both people blame the other rather than talking about it openly, thinking that "if he/she loved me, the sex would be good."


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I can roll with it. I love pain; being used and abused, degraded, humiliated and fucked violently. I can go with most fantasies/roleplays. Whore my holes out to your friends and strangers? Fucking hot. Breeding fantasies/roleplays, telling you I love you while you degrade me, being used as a toilet, needles, rape and kidnapping, I'll say you own my all my holes, I'll really ask your permission to fuck other guys, etc. Most of whatever comes out of the dark corners of your mind. Foot fetishes don't do much for me, but the fact that it turns you on, turns me on. Being dominated by females does nothing for me, but you like it, so I'll go with it. 

I will never ever wear a collar, but I don't think you realize how serious one is and I don't feel like explaining the significance to you and just want to make you feel good. So, I'll put one on for you and go with it until it reaches a certain point. 

So, I can sit there and be a good girl and slut and become wet and sloppy for you while you tell me that you want to shoot your hot seed inside me, make me pregnant and make me get an abortion. I can moan and my clit will throb when you say you want to see it bleed out of me. Ill still moan when you say how sexy I'll feel when I'm fertile just for you, how amazing my body will look when I'm carrying your seed and how my tits will get even bigger. I'll tell you that I've stopped taking the pill just for you because you own my holes and I'm your breeding stock. But, actually, I'm on depo. Womp womp. 

I draw the line with prolapses, anything that could possibly give me a UTI or sepsis (but I really love ATM), anything resulting in me having open wounds and you fucking those wounds, 50s lifestyle households, hooks. Those are all the hard limits I can think of right now. You'll know them as soon as I can think of more, but I think we'll be good


----------



## devoid

Man, you are so much more hardcore than I am. I need to start handing you all the doms I pick up and can't use.


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I can roll with it. I love pain; being used and abused, degraded, humiliated and fucked violently. I can go with most fantasies/roleplays. Whore my holes out to your friends and strangers? Fucking hot. Breeding fantasies/roleplays, telling you I love you while you degrade me, being used as a toilet, needles, rape and kidnapping, I'll say you own my all my holes, I'll really ask your permission to fuck other guys, etc. Most of whatever comes out of the dark corners of your mind. Foot fetishes don't do much for me, but the fact that it turns you on, turns me on. Being dominated by females does nothing for me, but you like it, so I'll go with it.
> 
> I will never ever wear a collar, but I don't think you realize how serious one is and I don't feel like explaining the significance to you and just want to make you feel good. So, I'll put one on for you and go with it until it reaches a certain point.
> 
> So, I can sit there and be a good girl and slut and become wet and sloppy for you while you tell me that you want to shoot your hot seed inside me, make me pregnant and make me get an abortion. I can moan and my clit will throb when you say you want to see it bleed out of me. Ill still moan when you say how sexy I'll feel when I'm fertile just for you, how amazing my body will look when I'm carrying your seed and how my tits will get even bigger. I'll tell you that I've stopped taking the pill just for you because you own my holes and I'm your breeding stock. But, actually, I'm on depo. Womp womp.
> 
> I draw the line with prolapses, anything that could possibly give me a UTI or sepsis (but I really love ATM), anything resulting in me having open wounds and you fucking those wounds, 50s lifestyle households, hooks. Those are all the hard limits I can think of right now. You'll know them as soon as I can think of more, but I think we'll be good


Sweet Christ! That's fucking filthy! Will you give whore lessons to my wife? I would be forever in your debt.


----------



## Andromeda31

@GinningPuma4011

My sexual confession is that I got an erection from reading your post, albeit a short lived one.

You should write an erotic novel.


----------



## Andromeda31

Double post


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> It's okay, this is a very common problem, even in marriages.  There are always many things you can do to improve your relationship and your sex life. I have a feeling you will see a surprising amount of improvement if you learn to think from your partner's perspective more. Your approach is still infinitely better than some of the married people I know.
> 
> A friend of mine who's been married for 10 years absolutely refuses to have a conversation with her husband about sex at all. They were virgins when married, and neither of them has made much attempt to learn what the other likes in bed. So for years they've been barely enjoying sex together, and both people blame the other rather than talking about it openly, thinking that "if he/she loved me, the sex would be good."


I've talked at great length about my love life in some other threads. To be brief, it was so bad I was honestly just about to leave. It made me depressed. 

I stopped trying to initiate because of years of rejection. About 2 months ago, all of a sudden, things were great again. Now it seems we've fallen back in that same old rut. Maybe a different approach will help.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

devoid said:


> Man, you are so much more hardcore than I am. I need to start handing you all the doms I pick up and can't use.


I wish I could be as hardcore as the bitches who hang from the ceilings with hooks in their skin. There's a whole bunch of shit. 

I really, truly enjoy the depravity, but a lot of it just comes from being submissive and wanting to please. There are Dom play partners that I submit to in the bedroom, but it's been a while since I've seen someone whom I have a connection with and trust and just am eager to give myself to. Not in a romantic way.



Andromeda31 said:


> @GinningPuma4011
> 
> My sexual confession is that I got an erection from reading your post, albeit a short lived one.
> 
> You should write an erotic novel.


Thanks. But I'm actually a shitty writer.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> It's okay, this is a very common problem, even in marriages.  There are always many things you can do to improve your relationship and your sex life. I have a feeling you will see a surprising amount of improvement if you learn to think from your partner's perspective more. Your approach is still infinitely better than some of the married people I know.
> 
> A friend of mine who's been married for 10 years absolutely refuses to have a conversation with her husband about sex at all. They were virgins when married, and neither of them has made much attempt to learn what the other likes in bed. So for years they've been barely enjoying sex together, and both people blame the other rather than talking about it openly, thinking that "if he/she loved me, the sex would be good."


I've talked at great length about my love life in some other threads. To be brief, it was so bad I was honestly just about to leave. It made me depressed. 

I stopped trying to initiate because of years of rejection. About 2 months ago, all of a sudden, things were great again. Now it seems we've fallen back in that same old rut. Maybe a different approach will help.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I can roll with it. I love pain; being used and abused, degraded, humiliated and fucked violently. I can go with most fantasies/roleplays. Whore my holes out to your friends and strangers? Fucking hot. Breeding fantasies/roleplays, telling you I love you while you degrade me, being used as a toilet, needles, rape and kidnapping, I'll say you own my all my holes, I'll really ask your permission to fuck other guys, etc. Most of whatever comes out of the dark corners of your mind. Foot fetishes don't do much for me, but the fact that it turns you on, turns me on. Being dominated by females does nothing for me, but you like it, so I'll go with it.
> 
> I will never ever wear a collar, but I don't think you realize how serious one is and I don't feel like explaining the significance to you and just want to make you feel good. So, I'll put one on for you and go with it until it reaches a certain point.
> 
> So, I can sit there and be a good girl and slut and become wet and sloppy for you while you tell me that you want to shoot your hot seed inside me, make me pregnant and make me get an abortion. I can moan and my clit will throb when you say you want to see it bleed out of me. Ill still moan when you say how sexy I'll feel when I'm fertile just for you, how amazing my body will look when I'm carrying your seed and how my tits will get even bigger. I'll tell you that I've stopped taking the pill just for you because you own my holes and I'm your breeding stock. But, actually, I'm on depo. Womp womp.
> 
> I draw the line with prolapses, anything that could possibly give me a UTI or sepsis (but I really love ATM), anything resulting in me having open wounds and you fucking those wounds, 50s lifestyle households, hooks. Those are all the hard limits I can think of right now. You'll know them as soon as I can think of more, but I think we'll be good


Teach me the way(s), Sensei o_o


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> I've talked at great length about my love life in some other threads. To be brief, it was so bad I was honestly just about to leave. It made me depressed.
> 
> I stopped trying to initiate because of years of rejection. About 2 months ago, all of a sudden, things were great again. Now it seems we've fallen back in that same old rut. Maybe a different approach will help.


It does sound like there are some serious communication issues between the two of you. And after years of lacking in communication, it's unlikely that either of you really trust the other to try to satisfy your needs. You might want to consider couples' therapy at this point. But if you are willing to take the initiative, I think you could really make a difference just by trying to learn more about her body. From what you've said, I'm not sure if you really know much about your wife's sexual interests. Maybe she's never told you about them, or maybe she herself just doesn't know much about sex. The best way to make most women want sex and want to please a man, is to please her first. I know that for me, the best sex I have is ALWAYS sex in which the man tries relentlessly to please me by eating me out, kissing my skin, being gentle at first and hard later, reading my body language, asking questions, etc. And I always reciprocate, which makes it end up being great for both of us.



GinningPuma4011 said:


> I wish I could be as hardcore as the bitches who hang from the ceilings with hooks in their skin. There's a whole bunch of shit.
> 
> I really, truly enjoy the depravity, but a lot of it just comes from being submissive and wanting to please. There are Dom play partners that I submit to in the bedroom, but it's been a while since I've seen someone whom I have a connection with and trust and just am eager to give myself to. Not in a romantic way.


I used to be active on fetlife. I've seen some intense things, but I know my own limits. I'm not a "sub". I'm just not. Nor am I a brat, or a dominant woman, or a switch. I don't like power dynamics in sex to the degree that most BDSM members do. And plenty of people are like that. But it's difficult for me to explain to anyone who identifies as "dom" that I expect to be treated with respect and dignity in bed.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

devoid said:


> I used to be active on fetlife. I've seen some intense things, but I know my own limits. I'm not a "sub". I'm just not. Nor am I a brat, or a dominant woman, or a switch. I don't like power dynamics in sex to the degree that most BDSM members do. And plenty of people are like that. But it's difficult for me to explain to anyone who identifies as "dom" that I expect to be treated with respect and dignity in bed.


How about just kinky?

Anyone who's a real Dom knows to treat their partner with dignity and respect. Everything should be consensual and limits need to be observed, even if being degraded or "rape" is part of the play. This is why communication is so important. 

I'm not that active on the site. I'll check back every once in a while to check notifications, but that's it.


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> How about just kinky?
> 
> Anyone who's a real Dom knows to treat their partner with dignity and respect. Everything should be consensual and limits need to be observed, even if being degraded or "rape" is part of the play. This is why communication is so important.
> 
> I'm not that active on the site. I'll check back every once in a while to check notifications, but that's it.


Yeah, I'm into mild kink stuff. Choking, biting, occasionally restraints, etc. I very much enjoyed my ex's straight jacket. If I'm really close with a person I can do more slapping and roughing around. But all the doms I meet are always trying to give me orders, even just when talking in general. Like, "Send me pictures now" or "You'd better not ignore me you naughty girl" and I'm just like, "Uhg, leave me alone." I want someone who can overtake me with grace, not treat me like a child.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

devoid said:


> Yeah, I'm into mild kink stuff. Choking, biting, occasionally restraints, etc. I very much enjoyed my ex's straight jacket. If I'm really close with a person I can do more slapping and roughing around. But all the doms I meet are always trying to give me orders, even just when talking in general. Like, "Send me pictures now" or "You'd better not ignore me you naughty girl" and I'm just like, "Uhg, leave me alone." I want someone who can overtake me with grace, not treat me like a child.


Yasssss. Those who start barking orders right away even when I haven't agreed to/implied anything, even in regular conversation, always raise red flags. Bye, boy


----------



## Kyandigaru

i came out of the school building and noticed a group of athletic, young-black boys. I instantly got horny. My vagina said, "bitch drop these hot ass panties, and use me". I couldn't. The self-conscience part of me isn't ready for no man. I am simply too god-damn nervous to sleep with someone at school in such a small area. Dont want no one to know who im fucking.


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Yasssss. Those who start barking orders right away even when I haven't agreed to/implied anything, even in regular conversation, always raise red flags. Bye, boy


I've never agreed to meet people who talk like that. And when I meet them in person I stay away. It's like an instinctual "fuck no." It makes me feel like they're just using sex as an excuse to abuse women. When I met my ex boyfriend, he never told me he was into BDSM until like months into the relationship. He was a legit dom. But he also didn't require it to have fun, and didn't treat me like a piece of meat outside of the bedroom. >.> I wish there were more people like that.


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I wish I could be as hardcore as the bitches who hang from the ceilings with hooks in their skin. There's a whole bunch of shit.
> 
> I really, truly enjoy the depravity, but a lot of it just comes from being submissive and wanting to please. There are Dom play partners that I submit to in the bedroom, but it's been a while since I've seen someone whom I have a connection with and trust and just am eager to give myself to. Not in a romantic way.
> 
> .


different people have different kinks. You go off to subspace and lose yourself in the depravity/humiliation of it all. some guys have something similar with cuckold fantasies.

Others get there through rolling, ongoing, lots of orgasms (maybe devoid???)

others get there through pain. Pain and hurt can be very different things if you are wired a certain way. Pain can get you into and flying strong in subpace depending on how you are wired.

others get there through exhibitionism.

there are other kinks which people use to get to what is called subspace. 

some of us get off on finding people's kinks, and pushing them to fall into subspace.


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> How about just kinky?
> 
> Anyone who's a real Dom knows to treat their partner with dignity and respect. Everything should be consensual and limits need to be observed, even if being degraded or "rape" is part of the play. This is why communication is so important.
> 
> I'm not that active on the site. I'll check back every once in a while to check notifications, but that's it.


I'm over there. I really believe there are two types of Dom's Masters and Daddy's. masters tear subs down and rebuild them in the image they want. Daddy's build with what they have and support and nurture and encourage. Daddy does NOT imply incest or age play for the vast majority.


----------



## devoid

drmiller100 said:


> I'm over there. I really believe there are two types of Dom's Masters and Daddy's. masters tear subs down and rebuild them in the image they want. Daddy's build with what they have and support and nurture and encourage. Daddy does NOT imply incest or age play for the vast majority.


The only "dom" I enjoyed was into daddy/daughter stuff. I caved in and decided to surprise him one day with pigtails and a voice. It's not my thing, but his dynamic in general was much better for me than those of other doms. So I can see what you're saying.

Also, "Others get there through rolling, ongoing, lots of orgasms (maybe devoid???)" hehehe.


----------



## drmiller100

devoid said:


> The only "dom" I enjoyed was into daddy/daughter stuff. I caved in and decided to surprise him one day with pigtails and a voice. It's not my thing, but his dynamic in general was much better for me than those of other doms. So I can see what you're saying.
> 
> Also, "Others get there through rolling, ongoing, lots of orgasms (maybe devoid???)" hehehe.


whew. I didn't want to offend you by taking guesses on the orgasm thing, but I was pretty sure i was right.

I'm a daddy dom, but I will NOT do age stuff or daughter shit. the guy you are talking about is not a daddy dom IMO. he has a kink for young girls. Which is VERY different than me.


----------



## 66393

I'm[Redacted]. And at this age most teenage guys are at the peak of their sex drive; I on the other hand have almost no interest in sex. I dunno if it's bad - it's definitely a pretty shitty confession, lol. I don't think I'm asexual, I'm definitely attracted to girls. I just don't have much interest in sex? hmm. Total buzzkill confession, hehe.


----------



## sraddatz

carlaviii said:


> Update us? I can do shoulder stands even with the risk of suffocation, and I'm curious.


Isn't a good orgasm worth the risk of suffocation? Lol.

I'll take that tradeoff.


----------



## devoid

Plot twist: A good orgasm comes with moderate suffocation. :3 If you're into that...


----------



## WardRhiannon

I really don't get guys wanting to finish on my face. One guy on OkCupid said he wanted to cum on my glasses :frustrating:. I should probably close my account, but some of the messages are too amusing.


----------



## carlaviii

sraddatz said:


> Isn't a good orgasm worth the risk of suffocation? Lol.


As @devoid said, good orgasm involve reduced oxygen... the focus needed to maintain the pose might get in the way, though.


----------



## sraddatz

carlaviii said:


> As @devoid said, good orgasm involve reduced oxygen... the focus needed to maintain the pose might get in the way, though.


I really would like an update on this. The problem would be telling my wife where I learned it. 

"oh yeah honey, I learned it talking to other women about sex on the internet." 

I'm going to hell for sure.


----------



## devoid

Be careful what you suggest to your woman, lol. The first time I had a guy offer to choke me during sex I freaked the fuck out and never talked to him again. It wasn't until my ex boyfriend (who I trusted and was experimenting in BDSM with) offered to put a tie around my neck that I discovered I was into it.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> Be careful what you suggest to your woman, lol. The first time I had a guy offer to choke me during sex I freaked the fuck out and never talked to him again. It wasn't until my ex boyfriend (who I trusted and was experimenting in BDSM with) offered to put a tie around my neck that I discovered I was into it.


The silk, maybe?


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> The silk, maybe?


Umm, no. xD The trust. The trust is what made me change my mind.


----------



## sraddatz

carlaviii said:


> As @devoid said, good orgasm involve reduced oxygen... the focus needed to maintain the pose might get in the way, though.


You might be able to cheat by using the side of the bed or the couch. It's a possibility.


----------



## drmiller100

sraddatz said:


> You might be able to cheat by using the side of the bed or the couch. It's a possibility.


that's one you talk about ahead of time. no sneak ups. 

people get shot for shit like that by angry fathers.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I kinda don't want to share. No. I really don't want to share. At least not for the first few times. I don't care after that


----------



## GinningPuma4011

What the fuck. Bitches want to approach me as a third, but they don't want to be the third for another couple


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> What the fuck. Bitches want to approach me as a third, but they don't want to be the third for another couple


Bitches!


----------



## carlaviii

drmiller100 said:


> that's one you talk about ahead of time. no sneak ups.
> 
> people get shot for shit like that by angry fathers.


I'd rather you didn't sexually assault me in the middle of yoga but I'm not going to get violent about it... :laughing:


----------



## -Alpha-

The amount of times I've fantasized about spanking my girlfriend is getting crazy. I hope she's into it when we get to it.


----------



## Kyandigaru

had a sex dream I was fucked rough by a tranny...o_0


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

Really. really. need to get laid by someone big who enjoys big things because the small things matter but I can't keep paying attention to details when the whole things out of sight...this feels so whack.


----------



## William I am

devoid said:


> I almost never orgasm from doggy unless my clit is stimulated during. But when that happens... damn it's amazing. You should try rubbing your clit while he fucks you in doggy next time. Changes everything.


Maybe this is why women love it when I give them a reacharound...


----------



## Enfpleasantly

carlaviii said:


> Update us? I can do shoulder stands even with the risk of suffocation, and I'm curious.


Well, it is pretty nice, but I find it difficult to relax while trying to keep myself in that position. I'd like to try it again but modify it somehow so I can lean on his shoulders or something...that way I won't be distracted at all.


----------



## sraddatz

Fucking anti-depressants. Not everyone wants to fuck for 3 hours to get off. Bastards!


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> *restrains self, sighs* "I need you tonight" is still expressing what you need. Try to think about this from her perspective. What does she need?


I took your advice the other day. My wife and I were dirty talking over viber. I remembered to actually ask her what she was fantasizing about. I always figured that telling her what I want would turn her on.

I can home from work, and went back to the bedroom to change. She was back there with me and said "do you want me to suck your cock?" Um, yes! 

She set up Netflix for the kids, retreated to the boudoir, locked the door, and we had some hot sweaty sex! As I mentioned before, damn the anti depressants!!


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> I took your advice the other day. My wife and I were dirty talking over viber. I remembered to actually ask her what she was fantasizing about. I always figured that telling her what I want would turn her on.
> 
> I can home from work, and went back to the bedroom to change. She was back there with me and said "do you want me to suck your cock?" Um, yes!
> 
> She set up Netflix for the kids, retreated to the boudoir, locked the door, and we had some hot sweaty sex! As I mentioned before, damn the anti depressants!!


I'm so glad!!


----------



## sraddatz

carlaviii said:


> I'd rather you didn't sexually assault me in the middle of yoga but I'm not going to get violent about it... :laughing:


Whyelse would I go to yoga?


----------



## iisu

Unexpectedly, sexual stimulation helps with migraines.
But only while you are doing it...


----------



## Flowerpot92

It has now been 4 months since the last time I had sex. Weird that I am not even horny anymore and boy do I really love sex.


----------



## Purrfessor

iisu said:


> Unexpectedly, sexual stimulation helps with migraines.
> But only while you are doing it...


It just gets worse for a bit afterwards too. But the break is totally worth it.


----------



## Warrior_Princess

Interesting. Okay, so I am very open to talk with my spouse about sex. Been there and done that A LOT. In the beginning (of course) the sex was great. But then..... I grew tirelessly bored of his anal fetish....because that is just all there is. I talk to him to let him know what I need.... and his response is what you would expect from a good spouse.... however there is NEVER any follow through. I am 99% of the time left to my own devices. I feel very alone and trapped. So..... talking..... maybe it works for some, but it hasn't done me any good yet. I have even started sending him sexy photos of myself again to try and tap into that first part of our relationship. But.... the problem I find with that is that the beginning of our sexual relationship was all about the anal too and playing to his needs. 

So, how do I get him to feel comfortable tending to my needs? I mean, anal is great and all, but.... there is just SO much more.

I don't initiate anymore... because I end up either being rejected or I know that it isn't going to play to my needs at all. 

I've pretty much given up. I mean, how many times can you have the same conversation with someone before you realize that they just either don't get it.... or don't care?

I just can't do it anymore. And, quite frankly that feeling scares me deeply because i've started to withdraw from him where before I would just let it happen... play to his needs. I have needs too. Something has to give. 




sraddatz said:


> I've talked at great length about my love life in some other threads. To be brief, it was so bad I was honestly just about to leave. It made me depressed.
> 
> I stopped trying to initiate because of years of rejection. About 2 months ago, all of a sudden, things were great again. Now it seems we've fallen back in that same old rut. Maybe a different approach will help.


----------



## sraddatz

MeMyselfandINFJ said:


> Interesting. Okay, so I am very open to talk with my spouse about sex. Been there and done that A LOT. In the beginning (of course) the sex was great. But then..... I grew tirelessly bored of his anal fetish....because that is just all there is. I talk to him to let him know what I need.... and his response is what you would expect from a good spouse.... however there is NEVER any follow through. I am 99% of the time left to my own devices. I feel very alone and trapped. So..... talking..... maybe it works for some, but it hasn't done me any good yet. I have even started sending him sexy photos of myself again to try and tap into that first part of our relationship. But.... the problem I find with that is that the beginning of our sexual relationship was all about the anal too and playing to his needs.
> 
> So, how do I get him to feel comfortable tending to my needs? I mean, anal is great and all, but.... there is just SO much more.
> 
> I don't initiate anymore... because I end up either being rejected or I know that it isn't going to play to my needs at all.
> 
> I've pretty much given up. I mean, how many times can you have the same conversation with someone before you realize that they just either don't get it.... or don't care?
> 
> I just can't do it anymore. And, quite frankly that feeling scares me deeply because i've started to withdraw from him where before I would just let it happen... play to his needs. I have needs too. Something has to give.


That sounds exactly like my situation! (except for the anal) I'm sending a pm in a few.


----------



## iisu

Stelliferous said:


> It just gets worse for a bit afterwards too. But the break is totally worth it.


Wow, so it works for you too? I'm very surprised that it affects migraines at all, I heard sex and similar stuff helps with headaches but in my case headache is only one of many problems during migraine.

My migraines last 3-4 hours if I take a pill and it looks like I recover in time even if I cheat for the first hours when it's usually the worst.


----------



## Purrfessor

iisu said:


> Wow, so it works for you too? I'm very surprised that it affects migraines at all, I heard sex and similar stuff helps with headaches but in my case headache is only one of many problems during migraine.
> 
> My migraines last 3-4 hours if I take a pill and it looks like I recover in time even if I cheat for the first hours when it's usually the worst.


I've only had a couple migraines though (thankfully).


----------



## Queen Qualia

I really just like the idea of two kindhearted strangers just talking for a bit -- not really dirtily but just sort of philosophically, politely -- and if they both feel like it, just taking the initiative and then doing each other a favor... probably never seeing each other again.

There's no pressure, no expectations, just a free gift with someone with whom you shared a moment and saw eye to eye, here in the now; relaxed, well-meant. It almost seems more loving. More empathy. I crave that kind of connection. I don't want complicated, I want simple. I don't want to feel responsible, I don't want to feel owned, or anxious, I just want love, and to give love. I want to share a feeling with someone and in this case, nothing more.

Obviously the downside to strangers is well... They could be totally dangerous. but yeah. I wouldn't really want to do that for other reasons, too. But still.

I kinda would prefer to have sex in the dark or with some clothes still on too for the same reason. To me, it's just kind of an impersonal thing and I can just be myself, which is free. Like, once my emotions become conscious, into words, it's like I'll never be in the mood again, back to drudgery, back to following the rules. To me, being totally relaxed and detached is incredibly erotic. I don't feel relaxed with people I know or interact with, only burdened. I just want to express myself. Being slightly under the influence during the deed appeals for the same reason. It's not that I don't care about the person I'm with, I care too much, and it's distracting from the pleasure. Relational sex is just so vulnerablem and draining, I don't like having that kind of exposure to a person I have to interact with, it is weakening... I thought I would but I don't. Maybe I would feel different with a partner that I thought cared about my emotions beyond just how it effects them... I mean, it's not like I have much experience to go by, lol.

I don't really think I am dom oriented or sub, or maybe I have traits of both. That's exactly the kind of thing I don't want to think about though when I'm actually doing it. Maybe because I value balance and flexibility, the idea of both being both to the point it's somewhat homogonous is comfortable to me.


I will say though that when he rested his hands on my jaw line and then on my neck for second a few weeks ago... That I can't stop thinking about it... Wish he would always take the time to actually _touch_ me, look at me, feel me, become attracted to me... Preferably before getting started.

I guess the idea of a stranger is appealing in that's way too; they're actually curious about you, or you about them, looking, feeling. Interested.

But yeah anyway. Nevah gonna happen, might as well get over it. D:

Meanwhile I'll just have to be satisfied with angry sex, lol. Maybe...


----------



## Con fused

Nintendo 64 said:


> Dear SO:
> 
> It'd be cool if we had sex. You know, to actually rekindle our emotional connection?
> 
> Thanks,
> Me


Can relate


----------



## sraddatz

Con fused said:


> Can relate


Been there. It sucks.


----------



## carlaviii

Queen Qualia said:


> But yeah anyway. Nevah gonna happen, might as well get over it. D:


No, it can be done. Your post made me think of a guy I hooked up with a few times -- only a few, it was always tricky -- and it was always sweet and relaxed and casual. We always parted on good terms, so even though I haven't heard from him in months, it was a good place to end.


----------



## Queen Qualia

carlaviii said:


> No, it can be done. Your post made me think of a guy I hooked up with a few times -- only a few, it was always tricky -- and it was always sweet and relaxed and casual. We always parted on good terms, so even though I haven't heard from him in months, it was a good place to end.


 


I appreciate what you're saying, but it's not so much a can't for me as a won't.


----------



## Con fused

sraddatz said:


> Been there. It sucks.


How did it get resolved?


----------



## sraddatz

Con fused said:


> How did it get resolved?


Things are better, but there are some issues that just got shoved aside. She found out I was about to leave unless I got more sex.


----------



## Warrior_Princess

Con fused said:


> Can relate



Indeed. Wouldn't that be grand.


----------



## Warrior_Princess

I want him. Just for a moment.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> I think I have a plan: Have sex with drug addict guy a couple more times before I have to leave in two weeks, then bolt.
> 
> But now the super cute bisexual Italian guy who my gay friend had a crush on is flirting with me again. ;_; He's bribing me with high quality science fiction - my weakness.


I have a plan: How about stop getting wasted and having sex with random guys who you have nothing in common with and not know. How about finding someone who respects you as a person rather than someone who is cute or hot. Chances are: the druggie would most definitely be addicted to his drugs and greatly screw up you emotionally. It's time for you to start acting like an adult and date someone who respects you and treats you well inside and out. He may not be the most traditionally good looking either. You mentioned your ENTJ ex made you feel shitty at times and seemed to want only sex rather than having an ambition or passion in life. So you can cross guys like him off your list. Guys like him will play mind games and try to fuck with your head. You don't want to go through that again. Especially after he made that "joke" about fucking your friend and "just for a hole to put it in" How about finding a guy who may not be the most confident, but does have passion and ambition in life? I am as brutally honest with other people who I want to help as I am with myself.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> I have a plan: How about stop getting wasted and having sex with random guys who you have nothing in common with and not know. How about finding someone who respects you as a person rather than someone who is cute or hot. Chances are: the druggie would most definitely be addicted to his drugs and greatly screw up you emotionally. It's time for you to start acting like an adult and date someone who respects you and treats you well inside and out. He may not be the most traditionally good looking either. You mentioned your ENTJ ex made you feel shitty at times and seemed to want only sex rather than having an ambition or passion in life. So you can cross guys like him off your list. Guys like him will play mind games and try to fuck with your head. You don't want to go through that again. Especially after he made that "joke" about fucking your friend and "just for a hole to put it in" How about finding a guy who may not be the most confident, but does have passion and ambition in life? I am as brutally honest with other people who I want to help as I am with myself.


A) My ENTJ ex was a wonderful, amazing person, the likes of whom you will probably never meet in a man. I may have vented about him on this thread (which is the purpose of the thread) but he was a truly fantastic partner. The ONLY reason I left him was because we couldn't connect on an intellectual level. So to be clear, I consider that 6-month relationship as an example of a time when a one night stand turned into something incredibly healthy and productive which helped me through a lot of shit in life. It also helped him a lot.

B) Not a single person I've ever slept with was "cute" in a conventional sense except for ONE ex boyfriend. All the rest are generally overweight, really short, or slightly odd looking in some way, because I only sleep with people I've connected to deeply in some other way. So don't go accusing me of looking for the next "hot" thing just because I enjoy having sex with strangers. My one night stands typically start off as a long philosophical conversation over tea or drinks, and generally involve talking about our pasts, our ambitions and our interests throughout the night. In fact, 90% of the one night stands I've had ended in them asking me to stick around, and about 60-75% of them became regular partners afterward. And just because one of them turned out to be a drug addict who I had a slight crush on does not mean I've only slept with total losers I have nothing in common with.

C) How are you helping me? I come here to vent about my soap opera sex scandals, not look for life advice. I personally enjoy my life, and my sexuality quite a lot. Sometimes it gets out of hand, but I fuck on a first date, and I don't care about your judgment on that. So thank you for your "help," but I have chosen to live my life differently from you and I would appreciate if you would stop assuming that means that I chose wrong.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> A) My ENTJ ex was a wonderful, amazing person, the likes of whom you will probably never meet in a man. I may have vented about him on this thread (which is the purpose of the thread) but he was a truly fantastic partner. The ONLY reason I left him was because we couldn't connect on an intellectual level. So to be clear, I consider that 6-month relationship as an example of a time when a one night stand turned into something incredibly healthy and productive which helped me through a lot of shit in life. It also helped him a lot.
> 
> B) Not a single person I've ever slept with was "cute" in a conventional sense except for ONE ex boyfriend. All the rest are generally overweight, really short, or slightly odd looking in some way, because I only sleep with people I've connected to deeply in some other way. So don't go accusing me of looking for the next "hot" thing just because I enjoy having sex with strangers. My one night stands typically start off as a long philosophical conversation over tea or drinks, and generally involve talking about our pasts, our ambitions and our interests throughout the night. In fact, 90% of the one night stands I've had ended in them asking me to stick around, and about 60-75% of them became regular partners afterward. And just because one of them turned out to be a drug addict who I had a slight crush on does not mean I've only slept with total losers I have nothing in common with.
> 
> C) How are you helping me? I come here to vent about my soap opera sex scandals, not look for life advice. I personally enjoy my life, and my sexuality quite a lot. Sometimes it gets out of hand, but I fuck on a first date, and I don't care about your judgment on that. So thank you for your "help," but I have chosen to live my life differently from you and I would appreciate if you would stop assuming that means that I chose wrong.


So wait, back me up, you said that he was a kind wonderful partner, and yet you call him stupid in another post. How is that respecting him as a partner for what he done to help you, such as making breakfast for you when you were ill, and taking your sexual needs seriously? I think you should give him more praise than calling him stupid in a post simply because he wasn't able to connect with you on an intellectual level. 

You also mentioned that going to Europe freed you and made you feel more alive and you were able to cope in life without a lot of sex and you were able to get help through school. You have contrasting opinions of your ex, in one post you call him horrible, the other post you call him wonderful, so I am confused. Interesting about having tea or intellectual discussions with one night standers. 

I am a critical person because life generally is a hard struggle and will always be. I am very unsuccessful as far as intimacy and couldn't even land a one night stand with a female, let alone date because I am not socially skilled. I read a lot about intimacy, romance and sex, but never experienced reciprocated love except for my ex which broke up with me and I hadn't contacted her over a year because she ended up becoming abusive. Most of life has revolved around hard work, labor, and a lack of romance, as well as unrequited love. However, I cannot change my past and neither can you. What is in the past stays in the past. Nothing can change it. However it changed young people such as yourself and myself irreversibly.


----------



## sraddatz

Noctis said:


> So wait, back me up, you said that he was a kind wonderful partner, and yet you call him stupid in another post. How is that respecting him as a partner for what he done to help you, such as making breakfast for you when you were ill, and taking your sexual needs seriously? I think you should give him more praise than calling him stupid in a post simply because he wasn't able to connect with you on an intellectual level.
> 
> You also mentioned that going to Europe freed you and made you feel more alive and you were able to cope in life without a lot of sex and you were able to get help through school. You have contrasting opinions of your ex, in one post you call him horrible, the other post you call him wonderful, so I am confused. Interesting about having tea or intellectual discussions with one night standers. I am a critical person because life generally is a hard struggle and will always be. I am very unsuccessful as far as intimacy and couldn't even land a one night stand with a female, let alone date because I am not socially skilled. I read a lot about intimacy, romance and sex, but never experienced reciprocated love except for my ex which broke up with me and I hadn't contacted her over a year because she ended up becoming abusive. Most of life has revolved around hard work, labor, and a lack of romance, as well as unrequited love. However, I cannot change my past and neither can you. What is in the past stays in the past. Nothing can change it. However it changed young people such as yourself and myself irreversibly.


I'm going to intentionally attempt to refocus from what I read here. 

I can relate to being socially awkward and struggling to get dates. On rare occasion, before I was married, did I even ask a girl out that I found attractive. I was sure she would say no, no matter who it was. If you are in need of advice on how to attract women, there are several on this site that will give you invaluable advice. Maybe in the near future, you too will be the benefactor of some one night stands.


----------



## Noctis

sraddatz said:


> I'm going to intentionally attempt to refocus from what I read here.
> 
> I can relate to being socially awkward and struggling to get dates. On rare occasion, before I was married, did I even ask a girl out that I found attractive. I was sure she would say no, no matter who it was. If you are in need of advice on how to attract women, there are several on this site that will give you invaluable advice. Maybe in the near future, you too will be the benefactor of some one night stands.


I generally got rejections or was given the friend zone by many women I asked out in college. I felt that if I were to ask women in college about a one night stand that they would see me as creepy for asking, so I didn't ask at all. I did discuss my issues with a college therapist. I show this woman I know from college irrefutable kindness, and unwavering admiration and tried asking her out many times, but always got rejected, her saying that she liked me only as a friend. Life isn't fair for those who aren't the most socially or romantically skilled. I am in dire help on how to attract women because for the majority of my life, I have felt unwanted by females since I was a boy. I feel jealous when I see couples kiss or cuddle, couples getting engaged or married around my age and I am left in the dust. I was always left in the dust romantically. I had only one ex, which was a LDR, but she ended up being abusive, playing sweet and loving at one instance, and then calling me names and bullying me the next and making me feel unworthy of her because I "couldn't handle" her. Life generally isn't fair romantically for the socially awkward, mate. It really isn't. Some people are given fate to suffer and be damned simply unfairly because they less socially adept than their peers, others are blessed because of pure luck and social aptitude. I desperately need help and advice in that area and maybe one day get a one night stand because I hate sleeping every night alone, whereas my peers sleep with a spouse or significant other on their bedside.


----------



## sraddatz

Noctis said:


> I generally got rejections or was given the friend zone by many women I asked out in college. I felt that if I were to ask women in college about a one night stand that they would see me as creepy for asking, so I didn't ask at all. I did discuss my issues with a college therapist. I show this woman I know from college irrefutable kindness, and unwavering admiration and tried asking her out many times, but always got rejected, her saying that she liked me only as a friend. Life isn't fair for those who aren't the most socially or romantically skilled. I am in dire help on how to attract women because for the majority of my life, I have felt unwanted by females since I was a boy. I feel jealous when I see couples kiss or cuddle, couples getting engaged or married around my age and I am left in the dust. I was always left in the dust romantically. I had only one ex, which was a LDR, but she ended up being abusive, playing sweet and loving at one instance, and then calling me names and bullying me the next and making me feel unworthy of her because I "couldn't handle" her. Life generally isn't fair romantically for the socially awkward, mate. It really isn't. Some people are given fate to suffer and be damned simply unfairly because they less socially adept than their peers, others are blessed because of pure luck and social aptitude. I desperately need help and advice in that area and maybe one day get a one night stand because I hate sleeping every night alone, whereas my peers sleep with a spouse or significant other on their bedside.


It is possible to improve social skills. I really have become much better at it than I ever thought I would. I think it all starts with the attitude that if you're not interested in me, I really don't give a shit. I'll find someone who is. Not everyone is going to like you. That's ok. 

I think of all those girls I thought I missed out on. It turns out they missed out on me. I'm fucking awesome now. That is where it starts. Confidence. 

I know I'm tall, handsome, intelligent, loving, hard-working, and I make good money. I'm a devoted friend. there is a lot to like about me. What is exceptional about you? Is the lack of social skills from a feeling of inferiority? That's where mine came from.


----------



## knife

As some of you are no doubt aware, I literally went halfway across the country to meet @Daleks_exterminate this week. I have generally not traveled outside the Northeast, less so on a whim, and less less so when I know damn well affording it's an enormous stretch. Yet I did it. And I did it without even thinking about the financial drawbacks on my own end.

Totally worth it.

Anyway, besides having an amazing smile and these iridescent brown eyes that are like 10x more amazing IRL than any photo will ever be able to capture -- and that Jean Grey hair totally works on her, too -- she has this amazing perspective on things that I find not only refreshing and just generally awesome. To tell the truth, talking with her is making me rethink through stuff I've never really thought through clearly.

For example, take the idea of love. I have never been able to clearly articulate any good _definition_ of it, despite my awareness that it exists. I always found myself with a muddy, emotionally entangled concept. But then, last night, we got to talking about it, and she told me that, for her, love is more than the hormones, the initial rush of emotion, the bond. It's a long-lasting loyalty, an unyielding commitment to another person, a reciprocated commitment ... Then she told me that she doesn't think she's ever been in love (because she's still single).

I've been thinking about that a lot. And a big part of why is that, in my past relationships, as the relationship matured and moved past the initial rush and into the comfortable-together phase, _that's the exact same way I've acted_ and expected my partner to act. Total unyielding loyalty, to the point of avoiding people when I sense an underlying chemistry would overly test that loyalty.

So was I in love, then, by that definition? Certainly, by what she's told me about her past relationships (and the fact that she came up with this definition in the first place) I'm pretty sure that, once she's fully committed, she acts the same way. Yet I find I'm unwilling to go as far as she did and say that I wasn't in love with my ex, once ... 

Yet I find myself in fundamental agreement with her, like she managed to encapsulate my own experience as well ...

I do not think there is a single universal definition for "love". I think that every type, every enneatype, has their own distinct idea of what it entails. For rationals like she and I, finding ways to strip emotion out of it has great appeal. But perhaps the most important definer is how one acts in a mature relationship. None of our exes would ever hold to this definition of love; by their actions (i.e. they are no longer with us) they have made this clear. But does that mean we never really loved them either? I doubt it. It's really ... the way we go about being in love, being fully committed to someone else, Daleks and I, is just _different_ than the way NFs would in general, or SJs, or really, in all possibility, other ENTPs. It could well be, for all I know, something that's utterly unique to the two of us. And maybe that's all it needs to be ...

BTW thought-blergh = laptop being an asshat and not connecting to the hotel's wifi = not doing my physics homework lol


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## Noctis

sraddatz said:


> It is possible to improve social skills. I really have become much better at it than I ever thought I would. I think it all starts with the attitude that if you're not interested in me, I really don't give a shit. I'll find someone who is. Not everyone is going to like you. That's ok.
> 
> I think of all those girls I thought I missed out on. It turns out they missed out on me. I'm fucking awesome now. That is where it starts. Confidence.
> 
> I know I'm tall, handsome, intelligent, loving, hard-working, and I make good money. I'm a devoted friend. there is a lot to like about me. What is exceptional about you? Is the lack of social skills from a feeling of inferiority? That's where mine came from.


I am short, handsome, intelligent, studious, brutally honest, inquisitive and wise. I am working on trying to get into a good career through grad school. My lack of social skills as well as being picked on for my slender frame and shorter height created a feeling of inferiority within me. I overcame a lot of adversity, such as size-ism, medical issues, prejudice, bullying, one such incident (being abused and bullied by an adult in a position of authority in my teen years) made me have symptoms similar to PTSD. I was called "pussy" or "***" for not choosing to fight my bullies in middle school and for dressing preppier. In high school and college I also faced size-ism related bullying as well as abuse by those in authority. I am the face of adversity as far as a person who was born prematurely at the lowest birth weight for a child at the time has. My brother was also a bit of a bully to me from childhood to early adult years, so I had to live in the shadow of the so called "golden boy". I used to care what people thought of me, now I do not, thanks to years of growing cynicism.


----------



## sraddatz

Noctis said:


> I am short, handsome, intelligent, studious, brutally honest, inquisitive and wise. I am working on trying to get into a good career through grad school. My lack of social skills as well as being picked on for my slender frame and shorter height created a feeling of inferiority within me. I overcame a lot of adversity, such as size-ism, medical issues, prejudice, bullying, one such incident (being abused and bullied by an adult in a position of authority in my teen years) made me have symptoms similar to PTSD. I was called "pussy" or "***" for not choosing to fight my bullies in middle school and for dressing preppier. In high school and college I also faced size-ism related bullying as well as abuse by those in authority. I am the face of adversity as far as a person who was born prematurely at the lowest birth weight for a child at the time has. My brother was also a bit of a bully to me from childhood to early adult years, so I had to live in the shadow of the so called "golden boy". I used to care what people thought of me, now I do not, thanks to years of growing cynicism.


On some level, it's good to care what women think of you. I think I'm going to try and help build your confidence. That is where it all begins. All those people in your past are just that; in your past. It will take a lot of work to get there.


----------



## Noctis

sraddatz said:


> On some level, it's good to care what women think of you. I think I'm going to try and help build your confidence. That is where it all begins. All those people in your past are just that; in your past. It will take a lot of work to get there.


Thank you very much! I appreciate you wanting to help me  I care what women think of me in a good, positive way, the women who are uplifting and extra kind.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> A) My ENTJ ex was a wonderful, amazing person, the likes of whom you will probably never meet in a man. I may have vented about him on this thread (which is the purpose of the thread) but he was a truly fantastic partner. The ONLY reason I left him was because we couldn't connect on an intellectual level. So to be clear, I consider that 6-month relationship as an example of a time when a one night stand turned into something incredibly healthy and productive which helped me through a lot of shit in life. It also helped him a lot.
> 
> B) Not a single person I've ever slept with was "cute" in a conventional sense except for ONE ex boyfriend. All the rest are generally overweight, really short, or slightly odd looking in some way, because I only sleep with people I've connected to deeply in some other way. So don't go accusing me of looking for the next "hot" thing just because I enjoy having sex with strangers. My one night stands typically start off as a long philosophical conversation over tea or drinks, and generally involve talking about our pasts, our ambitions and our interests throughout the night. In fact, 90% of the one night stands I've had ended in them asking me to stick around, and about 60-75% of them became regular partners afterward. And just because one of them turned out to be a drug addict who I had a slight crush on does not mean I've only slept with total losers I have nothing in common with.
> 
> C) How are you helping me? I come here to vent about my soap opera sex scandals, not look for life advice. I personally enjoy my life, and my sexuality quite a lot. Sometimes it gets out of hand, but I fuck on a first date, and I don't care about your judgment on that. So thank you for your "help," but I have chosen to live my life differently from you and I would appreciate if you would stop assuming that means that I chose wrong.


Reading what I posted, I feel that what I said was very harsh and unnecessary. I know the damage is done, but I realize that I can sometimes say things that are insensitive without thinking how it may affect the person.


----------



## William I am

sraddatz said:


> Fucking anti-depressants. Not everyone wants to fuck for 3 hours to get off. Bastards!


You know, they do have some things that will help with this. I think one of them is some first-generation antihistamines. It's worth asking about. 
My masturbation has dropped from at least once daily to at most once or twice weekly, if at all. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Man buns. I lucked out. I have a blonde and a brunette


----------



## knife

I woke up this morning thinking about something else you said. That it's a choice. (To which I would add: maybe subconsciously, but a choice nonetheless.) That being in love is something you choose to do, day after day after day, even on the days when you wake up and absolutely hate your partner, even on the days when you wake up and don't care about them one way or the other ...

I woke up and realized I want that. That I want that more badly than I want anything else with you, so badly that all my physical desires are as pale fire in comparison ... that the physical desires are feeding off of it ...


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## Noctis

William I am said:


> You know, they do have some things that will help with this. I think one of them is some first-generation antihistamines. It's worth asking about.
> My masturbation has dropped from at least once daily to at most once or twice weekly, if at all. It's pretty annoying.


I take anti depressants as well. My masturbation dropped as well with it. However, I think my masturbation might have also dropped perhaps because I am in my mid twenties. Idk, maybe I could have low testosterone.


----------



## Tuscan Dreamscape

Noctis said:


> I take anti depressants as well. My masturbation dropped as well with it. However, I think my masturbation might have also dropped perhaps because I am in my mid twenties. Idk, maybe I could have low testosterone.


Yes, anti-depressants, more than likely, could be the cause of decreased sex drive. I found that when I took them, a few years ago, everything seemed to change with respect to sexual desire, life choices, drive and motivation. Many facets of my life which took years to develop, seemed to be wiped clean in just a couple of years with the assistance of anti-depressant "therapy".


----------



## Noctis

Tuscan Dreamscape said:


> Yes, anti-depressants, more than likely, could be the cause of decreased sex drive. I found that when I took them, a few years ago, everything seemed to change with respect to sexual desire, life choices, drive and motivation. Many facets of my life which took years to develop, seemed to be wiped clean in just a couple of years with the assistance of anti-depressant "therapy".


:/


----------



## William I am

Noctis said:


> I take anti depressants as well. My masturbation dropped as well with it. However, I think my masturbation might have also dropped perhaps because I am in my mid twenties. Idk, maybe I could have low testosterone.


I actually have low testosterone. It's worth getting checked, and more often than not a women's fertility drug clomid can raise it. 
Mine's better now.

My main symptoms were:
-poor erections, difficulty reaching orgasm, never had morning wood
-chronically exhausted, unable to focus or think clearly
-couldn't lose weight on a reasonable diet, felt weak, had joint pain

Feel free to PM me if you want to talk about it.


----------



## Tuscan Dreamscape

William I am said:


> I actually have low testosterone. It's worth getting checked, and more often than not a women's fertility drug clomid can raise it.
> Mine's better now.
> 
> My main symptoms were:
> -poor erections, difficulty reaching orgasm, never had morning wood
> -chronically exhausted, unable to focus or think clearly
> -couldn't lose weight on a reasonable diet, felt weak, had joint pain
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you want to talk about it.


Will I am,


Are you currently taking an anti-depressant?


----------



## Noctis

William I am said:


> I actually have low testosterone. It's worth getting checked, and more often than not a women's fertility drug clomid can raise it.
> Mine's better now.
> 
> My main symptoms were:
> -poor erections, difficulty reaching orgasm, never had morning wood
> -chronically exhausted, unable to focus or think clearly
> -couldn't lose weight on a reasonable diet, felt weak, had joint pain
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you want to talk about it.


I used to be a lot hornier in my teens to early twenties, and then in my mid twenties, I became more tired, and grouchy, however my erections and orgasms are normal when I am in the mood, however, I used to masturbate a lot, now I masturbate only a few times a week. My joints get sore, but I have no problem losing weight due to being an ectomorph. I am naturally stiffer than many people as far as my joints are concerned and I generally do light exercises on my leg joints (strong, yet short stretches, 15 min walk) and I exercise my entire body generally twice a week. My erections aren't poor at all, but I do not masturbate as much as I used to, as masturbation is pretty tiring. It takes me a few days to recharge after a masturbation session because my genitals are still sensitive.


----------



## William I am

Suddenly when I was about 15, I got really tired - running was so sucky that I quit playing soccer. This kept up until I got my levels back up.

I can now run for about an hour of run/walk trail exploring and cover about 4-6 miles in 50 minutes or so. I feel like a different person most of the time.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I'm starting to resent him and I'm slowly losing interest


----------



## Warrior_Princess

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I'm starting to resent him and I'm slowly losing interest


I can relate 100%.


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I'm starting to resent him and I'm slowly losing interest


Been there as well.


----------



## wheelymike

I started masturbating when I was 11 (I had a pretty big sex drive) when my cock was still developing and it curved it slightly to the left. I'm 17 now and my dick's like a crescent moon


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Hopefully, I'll feel differently when I see him on Sunday or after I see him


----------



## Andromeda31

Last semester a girl from class showed me nude pictures of herself. We were just studying when she did this out of the blue and we weren't flirting or anything so it kind of left me wondering what the hell because she kept changing from interested to not interested? Now she wants to work on a group project with me and my group and I'm wondering if she'll be pulling any similar stunts soon. I'm not interested in dating her, but if I call her out on her attention seeking behaviour will this encourage her to stop or will it have the opposite effect? /end of rant/confession


----------



## Morpheus83

I laugh at other people's 'sharting' mishaps during buttsecks :tongue:


----------



## sraddatz

Awkward is: waking up with a massive erection, and immediately noticing your 7 year old daughter is in bed with you.


----------



## Andromeda31

I tried ignoring her comments today, but then came the compliments. " your muscles got a lot bigger from last semester". She said the same thing last time and I ended up accepting it. Then she asks my group partner if I told him about our study sessions. She's in a relationship and I want to keep things professional or else it becomes a distraction. I'm over analyzing but I can't really tell my class mates about this because it will make a fuss which will further distract me.

She just wants to tempt me it seems and I wonder who else hasn't spoken up.


----------



## FireflyEmperor

Anyone down for a threeway?


----------



## 7rr7s

@Andromeda31 

Why don't you just hit it and quit it or be firm with her and tell her to cut the shit.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I met an INTP who just finished a masters degree in Genetics in a bar.
> He was wearing a shirt with Pi on it.
> Every other man was in khakis & a button up.
> We literally talked all night.
> It was funny, fun, random...
> i told him I wasn't going to fuck him.
> he said ok,
> but then later tried to come home with me.
> but the next day he informed me that
> he had found the whole situation to be
> "a little cradle robby"
> As he is 10 years older than me.
> so why did he hangout with me all night?
> 
> lol weird.


I dont think it was weird that he would hang out with you. He has a masters in genetics and you are interested in biology and he seems to be a math fan and I am pretty sure you are one too. You probably don't meet a lot of people like that, probably more so in a bar, and, when you consider that math anxiety is a pretty big thing and affects more women than men (I presume it is because we, culturally, see math and a number of the sciences as a "male" field instead of a "human" field, imo), it may be "hard" wink to find a lot of women (and just people in general) that share those particular interests and that can have at least so meaningful dialogue about them. Heck, some people may just write those interests off ass being too "above" them to talk about and don't even try to engage him in such a subject (assuming that he is smart in a way that they can't understand, instead of seeing him as a person who may have struggled to learn and can offer insights and great enthusiasm .... Trust me, us math "nerds" are really not that amazingly smart that some people like to claim we are lol. Just about anyone has the potential to learn what we have learned and we have our own intellectual strengths and weaknesses as well. What we want is someone to talk to and someone who wants to listen to us) and others may have assumptions/preconceived notions since he was wearing a pi shirt lol.
And, many of the more sciency fields to seem to have more people who tend to be socially shy, ime.
So, when you put all that together, he probably just felt a great connection with you and wanted to spend as much time as he could with you and felts a bit conflicted because he was able to connect with you, perhaps on a level that he does not normally get to connect on, but also felt too old for you and he may have been just trying to sort out his wants/desires (the desire to connect with you and the desired to not be a "cradle robber" were at odds you could say).
That would be my guess and if that was the case, I can see why he would hang out with you (I mean you are awesome, so who wouldn't want to hang out with you :wink



Hotaru said:


> It's all cool~
> Sex is meant to be fun so you don't have to settle for anything less than what makes you feel good *♡*


This post makes me feel good  ... on the inside :kitteh:



Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm Pro dirty talk! :blushed:


Talk to me :wink:



bubblePOP said:


> Mmn, I guess I see your point. It sucks that I'm horny and have no one to help me out.


Just gonna say that I love helping people :wink:
    



Morfinyon said:


> I wish I could find myself sexy or even slightly attractive


I think you are very cute and if I was attracted to men and a little younger, I would so want to boink you :kitteh: (Basically, I think your cuteness and personality is very sexy roud



Queen Qualia said:


> I feel incredibly dominant today, by my own standards.


Oh Hai :blushed:



Hotaru said:


> It's even hotter when you wear his shirt and basically make it yours.
> Guys who can rock glasses are also a turn on~ some just can't but those who can are <3


Um, I wear glasses    
Maybe I should make the frames out of rocks and the lenses out of quartz 



Enfpleasantly said:


> Oh I'm going to try this tonight with the Mr.!


:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: I don't remember consenting to this and you said "the Mr." and since I am pretty sure I have the highest post count of any PerCer with "Mr." in their name, you must be referring to me :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

I'm sorry to be a heart breaker, but I don't want to break up loving, happy marriages, even more so when I think one of the people in that marriage is very cool. Perhap you should try this on your husband instead :tongue:

Sorry to disappoint :crazy: :tongue:



FireflyEmperor said:


> Anyone down for a threeway?


Sup :wink:

... Well, you never specified with who :tongue:


----------



## Golden Rose

Mr. Meepers said:


> Um, I wear glasses
> Maybe I should make the frames out of rocks and the lenses out of quartz


That's NOT exactly what I meant but go get ur bling, Meepyboy!!!!


----------



## Morfy

Mr. Meepers said:


> I think you are very cute and if I was attracted to men and a little younger, I would so want to boink you :kitteh: (Basically, I think your cuteness and personality is very sexy roud


t..thanks but I meant like physically attractive owo
And I don't see myself as that owo


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I can't wait til my body finally adjusts to the new birth control. I'm hoping it actually does. Side effects are driving me crazy


----------



## Andromeda31

KindOfBlue06 said:


> @Andromeda31
> 
> Why don't you just hit it and quit it or be firm with her and tell her to cut the shit.


The first option would not work since she's in all my classes. I was supposed to have "the talk" with her today, but her comments and light touching completely threw me off track. I don't believe that she's interested in me, but rather she seeks attention/validation. I wonder if the other guys from class have had the same issue with her. I will be firm and tell her to keep our interactions professional yet I have a feeling it will have the opposite effect.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Morfinyon said:


> t..thanks but I meant like physically attractive owo
> And I don't see myself as that owo


Hahaha well I think physical attraction is very fluid. I mean there have been people that I have been disinterested physically only to get to know them and start to love the way they look. I also think the people in our lives affect our physical aesthetics, for instance, I dated someone whose parents were from Thailand (and it was a positive experience), and since then I have found myself more attracted to Asian eyes. I think that maybe physical features that we find attractive may match people in our lives, or in the media, that had a very positive experience on us and/or had qualities that we admire and when we get to know someone, those weak associations we made to other people may be replaced by stronger associations of the people and the personality that we experience *hugs*


----------



## Morfy

Mr. Meepers said:


> Hahaha well I think physical attraction is very fluid. I mean there have been people that I have been disinterested physically only to get to know them and start to love the way they look. I also think the people in our lives affect our physical aesthetics, for instance, I dated someone whose parents were from Thailand (and it was a positive experience), and since then I have found myself more attracted to Asian eyes. I think that maybe physical features that we find attractive may match people in our lives, or in the media, that had a very positive experience on us and/or had qualities that we admire and when we get to know someone, those weak associations we made to other people may be replaced by stronger associations of the people and the personality that we experience *hugs*


Hmm that'd explain why I hate my looks then. I look a lot like my father


----------



## 7rr7s

Andromeda31 said:


> The first option would not work since she's in all my classes. I was supposed to have "the talk" with her today, but her comments and light touching completely threw me off track. I don't believe that she's interested in me, but rather she seeks attention/validation. I wonder if the other guys from class have had the same issue with her. I will be firm and tell her to keep our interactions professional yet I have a feeling it will have the opposite effect.


Just tell if if she doesn't stop you'll let her guy know what she's doing. Unless he already knows and doesn't do shit about it. That makes it a little awkward that she's in all your classes though. Maybe just flirt back but push the envelope. Make HER feel uncomfortable and then tell her to tone it down.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Morfinyon said:


> Hmm that'd explain why I hate my looks then. I look a lot like my father


Ahhh *hugs* imo, I think that may be part of the reason *hugs*, but, let me ask you this, how do you feel about yourself? Not your looks, but yourself as a whole. Do you like the person you are? *hugs*

That all being said, I think you have a good looking face ^__^


----------



## sraddatz

MeMyselfandINFJ said:


> I haven't ever been a fan of that shit. I'm sorry. Comfy couch or not.... no one deserves such disrespect in their house.


Don't get me started. I don't understand her at all sometimes.


----------



## Warrior_Princess

sraddatz said:


> Don't get me started. I don't understand her at all sometimes.


I understand partners needing space. I just never understood why women put their husbands in the "dog house" and make them sleep on the couch. If you're that upset..... go to the couch yourself. That's how I see it anyways. Treating your significant other like they're a child just isn't a good practice.


----------



## sraddatz

MeMyselfandINFJ said:


> I understand partners needing space. I just never understood why women put their husbands in the "dog house" and make them sleep on the couch. If you're that upset..... go to the couch yourself. That's how I see it anyways. Treating your significant other like they're a child just isn't a good practice.


Marriage is hard, kids. It's not like having a live in fuck buddy.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Random memory:

After a mff threesome with ENFX guy, it was really late at night and we were all ready to be nodded. The laid down in between us and wanted each of us to snuggle up to him. The girl rolled over to the edge of the bed, made sure she had her space and fell right to sleep. The guy looked at me and asked if I wanted to cuddle with him and I was like, "nope." LOL. The look on his face.


----------



## FePa

Andromeda31 said:


> That's why we have craigslist.


Huuummmm nhe... what about mental connection?


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> Marriage is hard, kids. It's not like having a live in fuck buddy.


What happened, guess I lost the story. ..


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> What happened, guess I lost the story. ..


I was in the dog house last night.


----------



## Andromeda31

FePa said:


> Huuummmm nhe... what about mental connection?


Find an sexy and intelligent Perc member to mentally "connect" with then ask him to meet you in a secluded park? 

*points to Mr Meepers*


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> I was in the dog house last night.


Yes ... I saw that. .. but why ?
What did you do?


----------



## FePa

Andromeda31 said:


> Find an sexy and intelligent Perc member to mentally "connect" with then ask him to meet you in a secluded park?
> 
> *points to Mr Meepers*


If any of the sexy, intelligent, wondering, intuitive, delicious PerC members I interact here ... were physically close to me, instead of thousands and thousands of miles away... I wouldn't be having this issue


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> Yes ... I saw that. .. but why ?
> What did you do?


I told her I was going to meet someone I met on the internet in person. This person happens to be a female. I understand why she'd be upset, but I thought my honesty would help diffuse the situation.


----------



## Andromeda31

FePa said:


> If any of the sexy, intelligent, wondering, intuitive, delicious PerC members I interact here ... were physically close to me, instead of thousands and thousands of miles away... I wouldn't be having this issue


*checks profile*

You don't happen to live close to Toronto do you? :wink:


----------



## FePa

Andromeda31 said:


> *checks profile*
> 
> You don't happen to live close to Toronto do you? :wink:


Only if Toronto moved to the other side of the globe


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> I told her I was going to meet someone I met on the internet in person. This person happens to be a female. I understand why she'd be upset, but I thought my honesty would help diffuse the situation.


Oh... I see...
Was this meeting with second intentions or only friendship? 
Guess I would feel bad too...


----------



## Andromeda31

Well then Craigslist it is. hehe


----------



## FePa

Guess so
:/


----------



## Rafiki

free make out
Pm me


----------



## FePa

Huuummmm, a performer ? 
Interesting. .. yeah... let's go strolling in the park ?


----------



## knife

FePa said:


> If any of the sexy, intelligent, wondering, intuitive, delicious PerC members I interact here ... were physically close to me, instead of thousands and thousands of miles away... I wouldn't be having this issue


You know @Agelastos is Swedish too. I think somebody else who was posting in the sex thread a couple of months ago is too. 

Not that I'm trying to hook youse guys up or anything  


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## knife

FePa said:


> Oh... I see...
> Was this meeting with second intentions or only friendship?
> Guess I would feel bad too...


You were supposed to meet _the both of us_ earlier this week. :wink: Maybe that might've diffused the tension a bit?


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## Morfy

The Chameleon said:


> That's a really good one. :3


Yea :3


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> Would you like to play a game? Figure your porn name.
> 
> first name: the name of your first pet
> 
> Last name: the first street you remember living on
> 
> Mine: Sandy McArthur


I'd Priscilla 207

:shocked:

207 what? ??


----------



## FePa

hammersklavier said:


> You know @Agelastos is Swedish too. I think somebody else who was posting in the sex thread a couple of months ago is too.
> 
> Not that I'm trying to hook youse guys up or anything
> 
> 
> The Once and Future Feline


Hummm interesting
Where in Sweden? I'm in Denmark


----------



## sraddatz

The Chameleon said:


> Buster Linhurst? The fuck?


I like Buster Highman. You can use that.


----------



## sraddatz

I must be a special kind of sick fuck.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> Would you like to play a game? Figure your porn name.
> 
> first name: the name of your first pet
> 
> Last name: the first street you remember living on
> 
> Mine: Sandy McArthur


Debbie Duncannon

Debbie Does Dallas


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Debbie Duncannon
> 
> Debbie Does Dallas


Debbie Cannon? We could shorten that. You'd have to have tits the size of watermelons, though.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> Debbie Cannon? We could shorten that. You'd have to have tits the size of watermelons, though.


They're not quite at watermelon size, but close to DD. Haha. Full D


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> I'd Priscilla 207
> 
> :shocked:
> 
> 207 what? ??


Any named street? I always associate Priscilla with Elvis. You could go with Grace (Graceland). 

Priscilla Grace? Does that work?


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> They're not quite at watermelon size, but close to DD. Haha. Full D


Um, yes!


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> They're not quite at watermelon size, but close to DD. Haha. Full D


Can I admit that I'm a boob man? My wife is gifted in that category.


----------



## carlaviii

sraddatz said:


> What makes a good cock? Are you referring to physiology, or ability? Are women actually turned on by the sight of them. I've always been told they're ugly, but they can do wonderful things.


Yes, we're turned on by them. They're silly and ridiculous, but irreplaceable. The perfect one, I've found, is about yea long and this thick and has a wee bit of a curve right there.


----------



## carlaviii

Also, I'm way beyond watermelon size. Jealous of girls who are only a D or DD. They can buy bras off the rack...


----------



## sraddatz

carlaviii said:


> Yes, we're turned on by them. They're silly and ridiculous, but irreplaceable. The perfect one, I've found, is about yea long and this thick and has a wee bit of a curve right there.


Ok. Thanks. I'll make the adjustment to my measurements tonight.


----------



## sraddatz

carlaviii said:


> Also, I'm way beyond watermelon size. Jealous of girls who are only a D or DD. They can buy bras off the rack...


That can be hot, too. You have to custom order? Isn't that really expensive?


----------



## sraddatz

carlaviii said:


> Also, I'm way beyond watermelon size. Jealous of girls who are only a D or DD. They can buy bras off the rack...


I don't think we got your porn name, lady.


----------



## carlaviii

sraddatz said:


> That can be hot, too. You have to custom order? Isn't that really expensive?


Not quite into custom order territory, thank God, but yes they're expensive... bras below $40/pop aren't going to be structurally sound enough. 

42I, if you'd like to experience the joy. lol.


----------



## sraddatz

carlaviii said:


> Yes, we're turned on by them. They're silly and ridiculous, but irreplaceable. The perfect one, I've found, is about yea long and this thick and has a wee bit of a curve right there.


I go slightly left. Not quite banana curvature, though. Never had complaints.


----------



## sraddatz

carlaviii said:


> Not quite into custom order territory, thank God, but yes they're expensive... bras below $40/pop aren't going to be structurally sound enough.
> 
> 42I, if you'd like to experience the joy. lol.


Might try this for the mrs. She tries to do DD, but she's actually bigger than that.


----------



## carlaviii

sraddatz said:


> I don't think we got your porn name, lady.


It's fairly meh: Blackie Main.


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> Any named street? I always associate Priscilla with Elvis. You could go with Grace (Graceland).
> 
> Priscilla Grace? Does that work?


207 was my street. ..
Ok, so Priscilla, purple Orchid


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> 207 was my street. ..
> Ok, so Priscilla, purple Orchid


What do you think of that?


----------



## carlaviii

pancaketreehouse said:


> Primal
> sounds hot
> like clawing and biting and hematophagia
> 
> sign me up!


Indeed. No drawing blood, please, but if you can pin me down and mount me... I promise to use my claws. 

It should be noted that that sort of thing needs good chemistry and communication/trust, though. I don't let just anybody do that. Vanilla's good because you can be sure nobody will get (physically) hurt...


----------



## Rafiki

@carlaviii
i'm going to presume you're talking directly to me
and my answer is okay


----------



## Flowerpot92

Gatekeeper in my house is hella cute. Can't tell my parents, they'd kill me.


----------



## Warrior_Princess

sraddatz said:


> Well this took quite a turn.


----------



## sraddatz

MeMyselfandINFJ said:


> View attachment 199914


Omg, that's about as bad as the roads in my hometown.


----------



## Warrior_Princess

sraddatz said:


> Omg, that's about as bad as the roads in my hometown.


You mentioned that the convo had taken quite a turn, so I thought a visual would be appropriate


----------



## sraddatz

MeMyselfandINFJ said:


> You mentioned that the convo had taken quite a turn, so I thought a visual would be appropriate


I'm a guy. We're very visual


----------



## knife

sraddatz said:


> Omg, that's about as bad as the roads in my hometown.


Which were apparently designed by ENFPs 


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## sraddatz

hammersklavier said:


> Which were apparently designed by ENFPs
> 
> 
> The Once and Future Feline


Its a clusterfuck, huh?


----------



## Warrior_Princess

sraddatz said:


> I'm a guy. We're very visual



Yes, indeed :wink:.


----------



## knife

sraddatz said:


> Its a clusterfuck, huh?


Haha let me count the ways ...

First of all there are left exits and weaves galore. Which makes no sense since you have room galore for those things. And _then_ one of your main highways freaking has random traffic lights in it! Traffic! Lights! Who the fuck thought that was a good idea?

And then once you get off the highways every main road has 1/3 to 1/2 extra capacity. Completely unnecessary, to the detriment of every other user on the road -- pedestrian, cyclist, the bus -- and they all look so damn _empty_ downtown.

Let me give you an extreme example. Main Street's been turned into a two-lane chicane where they're building the streetcar. Not only no congestion to speak of (seriously? Are you guys calling more than one car on the bloody street "congested"?) but easily the most fun drive around town. I did that thing like three times while I was waiting for the bus back home to come.

And don't get me started on the streetcar geometry! You guys are designing it exactly like DC's H Street line -- which is like the textbook example of how _not_ to design light rail, if you care about things like, oh I dunno, _speed_ and _capacity_ (these are related). Mixed-traffic light rail was largely obsolete half a century ago; these new ones are a stupid fad that are producing guaranteed-to-underperform lines, most of which are going to need to be ripped out and replaced in 20 years or less. Which makes it worse because Main Street into Brookside Boulevard is your primary urban axis and hence the natural highest-ridership corridor in your _entire fucking city_.

The worst part for me is Grand Avenue in particular can easily be reconfigured to kill a pair of traffic lanes and instead have a pair of protected cycle tracks (like the ones you see in Chicago). Which would then connect into the Trolley Track Trail and provide a strong cycling spine. But instead you have a street that's like a hundred feet wide with with the traffic of Spruce or Pine here in Philly and the extra lane-capacity that was replaced by bike lanes on Spruce and Pine here in Philly ... When Kansas City's transportation engineers are finally drug into the 21st century, they're gonna be drug kicking and screaming.

(Did I mention I'm a huge transportation nerd?)

But hey, other than the extra traffic lanes each direction, your boulevards are very pretty and really easy drives! 


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## Rafiki

kissing booth 50¢
i pay you
lol


----------



## sraddatz

hammersklavier said:


> Haha let me count the ways ...
> 
> First of all there are left exits and weaves galore. Which makes no sense since you have room galore for those things. And _then_ one of your main highways freaking has random traffic lights in it! Traffic! Lights! Who the fuck thought that was a good idea?
> 
> And then once you get off the highways every main road has 1/3 to 1/2 extra capacity. Completely unnecessary, to the detriment of every other user on the road -- pedestrian, cyclist, the bus -- and they all look so damn _empty_ downtown.
> 
> Let me give you an extreme example. Main Street's been turned into a two-lane chicane where they're building the streetcar. Not only no congestion to speak of (seriously? Are you guys calling more than one car on the bloody street "congested"?) but easily the most fun drive around town. I did that thing like three times while I was waiting for the bus back home to come.
> 
> And don't get me started on the streetcar geometry! You guys are designing it exactly like DC's H Street line -- which is like the textbook example of how _not_ to design light rail, if you care about things like, oh I dunno, _speed_ and _capacity_ (these are related). Mixed-traffic light rail was largely obsolete half a century ago; these new ones are a stupid fad that are producing guaranteed-to-underperform lines, most of which are going to need to be ripped out and replaced in 20 years or less. Which makes it worse because Main Street into Brookside Boulevard is your primary urban axis and hence the natural highest-ridership corridor in your _entire fucking city_.
> 
> The worst part for me is Grand Avenue in particular can easily be reconfigured to kill a pair of traffic lanes and instead have a pair of protected cycle tracks (like the ones you see in Chicago). Which would then connect into the Trolley Track Trail and provide a strong cycling spine. But instead you have a street that's like a hundred feet wide with with the traffic of Spruce or Pine here in Philly and the extra lane-capacity that was replaced by bike lanes on Spruce and Pine here in Philly ... When Kansas City's transportation engineers are finally drug into the 21st century, they're gonna be drug kicking and screaming.
> 
> (Did I mention I'm a huge transportation nerd?)
> 
> But hey, other than the extra traffic lanes each direction, your boulevards are very pretty and really easy drives!
> 
> 
> The Once and Future Feline


The thing is, most people that actually work in the downtown area, don't live in the fucking city. You live in the burbs. Mostly cause KC schools are shit. If you don't have kids, it might work for ya'. 

Oh yeah, and fuck 71 highway. They're called overpasses, assholes. Build them. The north end of the downtown loop is terrible as well.


----------



## sraddatz

When we go downtown, my wife just won't drive. I have it down to an art.


----------



## 66767

I have a schoolgirl crush on my teacher. It's not sexual... I don't think... I hope it genuinely isn't, and that I'm not trying to suppress some subconscious lascivious yearning for my much older teacher. Ugh, every time I'm in class, I just secretly hope he calls on me or comments or something... I'm still convinced it's just a phase. However, I do notice a trend in my life where I automatically develop a fondness for males who give me attention--probably because I spend most of my time at home not going out and mingling with those of the opposite sex. Holy shit, I just inadvertently labeled myself as easy. Well, no, I'm not, because I don't really flirt back, so I guess it just means I crave attention, which is any normal human desire.

But yeah... my English teacher...


----------



## knife

sraddatz said:


> The thing is, most people that actually work here, are smart enough not to live in the fucking city. You live in the burbs. Mostly cause KC schools are shit. If you don't have kids, it might work for ya'.
> 
> Oh yeah, and fuck 71 highway. They're called overpasses, assholes. Build them. The north end of the downtown loop is terrible as well.


Go to Pembroke.

One of my best friends is a Pembroke alumnus. Yes, seriously.


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## Rafiki

terrible end of friendship

bleh


----------



## Rafiki

-a-


----------



## Mr. Meepers

sraddatz said:


> *Can I admit that I'm a boob man?* My wife is gifted in that category.


I don't see why not.
Personally, I like faces and their emotional expression the best, but I think seeing a woman's naked chest (who wants to be naked for me) is pretty hoot and boobs are just fun to play with, so I consider myself a boob man as well (and I really like the way they feel against my skin ... I would say that boobs of all shapes and sizes are awesome    ... I may be pretty easy )

That all being said though, although I really like boobs, I think a woman can be very hot with out them (such as the strength a breast cancer survivor has when she is vulnerable)

* *














^^ I have to admit that tattoos make me more curious about a person










^^ She looks strong and bold to me









^^ #BeautifulSmile ^__^









^^ Another strong woman









^^A sense of humor is also sexy ... And, especially in the case of reconstructive surgery (where someone just want to feel "normal" and not always be reminded of a painful experience), I don't think we should put people down for having "fake" breasts





pancaketreehouse said:


> terrible breakup
> 
> need someone to hang out with
> 
> 
> this could be sexual or not
> i dont care


*hugs*


----------



## devoid

Every time it's the same fucking trap. Every fucking time, I give so much of myself and get taken advantage of. Maybe I am just a slut. Right now I just want to give up on it all. People are all full of shit.


----------



## FePa

Mr. Meepers said:


> I don't see why not.
> Personally, I like faces and their emotional expression the best, but I think seeing a woman's naked chest (who wants to be naked for me) is pretty hoot and boobs are just fun to play with, so I consider myself a boob man as well (and I really like the way they feel against my skin ... I would say that boobs of all shapes and sizes are awesome    ... I may be pretty easy )
> 
> That all being said though, although I really like boobs, I think a woman can be very hot with out them (such as the strength a breast cancer survivor has when she is vulnerable)
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ I have to admit that tattoos make me more curious about a person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ She looks strong and bold to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ #BeautifulSmile ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Another strong woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^A sense of humor is also sexy ... And, especially in the case of reconstructive surgery (where someone just want to feel "normal" and not always be reminded of a painful experience), I don't think we should put people down for having "fake" breasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hugs*


Not that I didn't like you before, but this post deserved some serious swoon from me
♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## William I am

Andromeda31 said:


> That's why we have craigslist.


Last time I did that, I got into a thing with an alcoholic cokehead who spent a week in county lockup the week after I met her for stalking ...... Just saying.
I've since sworn off craigslist. I actually really liked her personality. Too bad she was so messed up and not dealing with her issues.


----------



## Warrior_Princess

sraddatz said:


> Can I admit that I'm a boob man? My wife is gifted in that category.


Can I admit that I'm a boob woman? :wink:


----------



## Warrior_Princess

carlaviii said:


> Yes, we're turned on by them. They're silly and ridiculous, but irreplaceable. The perfect one, I've found, is about yea long and this thick and has a wee bit of a curve right there.


I second this :wink: Although I know nothing about curve. Never had it. Thick is where it's at and, yes, they are attractive. Speaking of silly and ridiculous.... they remind me of those water weenies back in the day. I always loved playing with those. :blushed: The grocery store always had them right by the check out stand like they were candy or something :wink:. I was always the one child fascinated with them and none to shy about handling it right then and there with a huge dazed grin. LOL! Oh the memories.


----------



## sraddatz

MeMyselfandINFJ said:


> Can I admit that I'm a boob woman? :wink:


Absolutely! So hot!


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> Every time it's the same fucking trap. Every fucking time, I give so much of myself and get taken advantage of. Maybe I am just a slut. Right now I just want to give up on it all. People are all full of shit.


From what I've read on here, a good steady round of "boring" might do some good. You know, a guy with a steady job, nice haircut, and a little bit of money. A guy that will make you dinner and rub your back. A guy that you could binge watch TV with in your sweatpants. A guy that you actually could fart around, LOL! A guy that loves you for you, not what you can do for him. This might sound terrible to you now, but boring sometimes is where its at.


----------



## sraddatz

I am so horny. Have been for quite some time. Nothing will satisfy the urge.


----------



## sraddatz

MeMyselfandINFJ said:


> I second this :wink: Although I know nothing about curve. Never had it. Thick is where it's at and, yes, they are attractive. Speaking of silly and ridiculous.... they remind me of those water weenies back in the day. I always loved playing with those. :blushed: The grocery store always had them right by the check out stand like they were candy or something :wink:. I was always the one child fascinated with them and none to shy about handling it right then and there with a huge dazed grin. LOL! Oh the memories.
> 
> View attachment 200354


When we were younger, my wife stroked me with a water weenie. It was all fun and games until it grabbed a few hairs! 

I am really surprised that the general consensus is that the ladies actually like to see a penis. So do dick pics do anything for you? I don't think that would do anything for my wife.


----------



## sraddatz

MeMyselfandINFJ said:


> Can I admit that I'm a boob woman? :wink:


So...do you like girls, too?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

sraddatz said:


> The thing is, most people that actually work in the downtown area, don't live in the fucking city. You live in the burbs. Mostly cause KC schools are shit. If you don't have kids, it might work for ya'.
> 
> Oh yeah, and fuck 71 highway. They're called overpasses, assholes. Build them. The north end of the downtown loop is terrible as well.


i used to to work at a coffeeshop off 12th & main. Drove 71 there 5 days a week. I have it down.


----------



## sraddatz

Daleks_exterminate said:


> i used to to work at a coffeeshop off 12th & main. Drove 71 there 5 days a week. I have it down.


So you have resigned yourself to the sickness. When I first moved out south, that's how I went in. 71 to Truman. I had to try a different route. 

PS where you been? Glad to see you post again!


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> When we were younger, my wife stroked me with a water weenie. It was all fun and games until it grabbed a few hairs!
> 
> I am really surprised that the general consensus is that the ladies actually like to see a penis. So do dick pics do anything for you? I don't think that would do anything for my wife.


Not pictures, the real deal.
I love them too, the visual, the softness of the skin with the hardness or floppynesss, Hihihihi
Like to hold, to play, to look, to lick, to tease, to suck... ♥
I wish I had one now, at my disposal, to use and abuse


----------



## daleks_exterminate

sraddatz said:


> So you have resigned yourself to the sickness. When I first moved out south, that's how I went in. 71 to Truman. I had to try a different route.
> 
> PS where you been? Glad to see you post again!


Busy with school stuff. Biology is trying to kill me. Conveniently for it, that's also what I'm majoring in.


----------



## sraddatz

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Busy with school stuff. Biology is trying to kill me. Conveniently for it, that's also what I'm majoring in.


College sucks, but the pain is temporary! Once you're on the other side, its great!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm going to rennefest today. Dressed as a pirate.  my good friend @Chewiebon helped me pick the dress. Naturally, it's way shorter than I'm usually comfortable with

ahhhh.


----------



## sraddatz

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm going to rennefest today. Dressed as a pirate.  my good friend @Chewiebon helped me pick the dress. Naturally, it's way shorter than I'm usually comfortable with
> 
> ahhhh.


We went a couple weeks ago. Its a good time, just takes a bit for me to get acclimated to the vibe.

Best thing about ren fest- the cleavage.


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> From what I've read on here, a good steady round of "boring" might do some good. You know, a guy with a steady job, nice haircut, and a little bit of money. A guy that will make you dinner and rub your back. A guy that you could binge watch TV with in your sweatpants. A guy that you actually could fart around, LOL! A guy that loves you for you, not what you can do for him. This might sound terrible to you now, but boring sometimes is where its at.


I know. But I just had that. I had a 6-month relationship with a guy like that, and in the end realised that we had completely different values and couldn't really be together. I don't know where I'll ever meet another guy like that who doesn't make me feel alone.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> I know. But I just had that. I had a 6-month relationship with a guy like that, and in the end realised that we had completely different values and couldn't really be together. I don't know where I'll ever meet another guy like that who doesn't make me feel alone.


Alone? Would you care to elaborate? Tbh, do you need drama from men that you know are bad for you?

I hear a lot of pain and hurt in you.


----------



## devoid

Hmm, maybe. So long as he doesn't go the way of L, who went from chill nerdy virgin to cynical bro-like douche bag who will do literally anything for a blowjob.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> Hmm, maybe. So long as he doesn't go the way of L, who went from chill nerdy virgin to cynical bro-like douche bag who will do literally anything for a blowjob.


I think we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. If he ever types the word "dude", I'm out.


----------



## sraddatz

I might be a hard-charging guy, but my heart is almost always in the right place.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

It's not juicy at all or interesting, but I slept in my colleague's hotel room, in his bed with him last night with people three people in the bed next to us; I jerked him off, then sucked his cock and swallowed his load.

We're still cool and things aren't weird at all, but I just needed to get that off my chest since I can't tell the other dancers. Two of the other dancers have a big crush on him. Not sure if the people in the bed next to us heard or saw, but I won't say anything.


----------



## William I am

Morfinyon said:


> Yea I've realized that not too long ago. Before I just thought that I was destined to be worthless because my mother always implied that when talking to me.
> I just feel kinda lost and pressured now since I need to find something to do with my life soon. I dropped out of university because my mum pushed me into engineering and it wasn't for me and I'm suffering from severe depression right now. I'm kinda looking for something that actually fits me and it seems so hard to find x_x
> I'll give it my best though!


Find something, anything. Get on your feet. Then decide. It's damn near impossible to make a good decision when you're so down, and even if it's good, you'll probably doubt it. 
And get some help. If your mother made you feel like that, there's probably something going on there that should be addressed.


----------



## William I am

sraddatz said:


> Noctis
> 
> Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to make the aren't to talk to at least ten girls you've never met before in the next two weeks.
> 
> I know I will be committed to listening, and trying to give pointers. Any others on this thread willing to make that commitment?


I'm in, but make a new thread somewhere else.


----------



## Morfy

William I am said:


> Find something, anything. Get on your feet. Then decide. It's damn near impossible to make a good decision when you're so down, and even if it's good, you'll probably doubt it.
> And get some help. If your mother made you feel like that, there's probably something going on there that should be addressed.


yeee x_x
its just that finding a therapist takes a really long time where I live
And the last time I found one my mum guilt tripped me out of it and threw away my meds x_x


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> Hmm, maybe. So long as he doesn't go the way of L, who went from chill nerdy virgin to cynical bro-like douche bag who will do literally anything for a blowjob.


Are you saying that some guys can be less than honest to get a bj? I don't believe it. :wink:


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> It's not juicy at all or interesting, but I slept in my colleague's hotel room, in his bed with him last night with people three people in the bed next to us; I jerked him off, then sucked his cock and swallowed his load.
> 
> We're still cool and things aren't weird at all, but I just needed to get that off my chest since I can't tell the other dancers. Two of the other dancers have a big crush on him. Not sure if the people in the bed next to us heard or saw, but I won't say anything.


Oh, you know. Just another night swallowing loads. Nothing much.


----------



## knife

Morfinyon said:


> yeee x_x
> its just that finding a therapist takes a really long time where I live
> And the last time I found one my mum guilt tripped me out of it and threw away my meds x_x


Geez your mom sounds like a royal PITA. I mean if you're the one who realizes something's off enough to go to therapy and get some meds then you probably need them...



The Once and Future Feline


----------



## William I am

Morfinyon said:


> yeee x_x
> its just that finding a therapist takes a really long time where I live
> And the last time I found one my mum guilt tripped me out of it and threw away my meds x_x


Not finding a therapist takes infinitely longer 

If you have all your fingers and toes, I recommend choosing one of your fingers between the index and ring and showing it to her the next time she gives you grief. It sounds like she is part of the problem. Maybe she fears that you'll ditch her or something if you get help. I think she needs some too.

You only get one life on this planet. Don't let anyone - even your mother - make you waste it waiting,.


----------



## Morfy

William I am said:


> Not finding a therapist takes infinitely longer
> 
> If you have all your fingers and toes, I recommend choosing one of your fingers between the index and ring and showing it to her the next time she gives you grief. It sounds like she is part of the problem. Maybe she fears that you'll ditch her or something if you get help. I think she needs some too.
> 
> You only get one life on this planet. Don't let anyone - even your mother - make you waste it waiting,.


Yea I know =) thanks though


----------



## sraddatz

I actually have a confession. This last week, my normally strong appetite, has been going crazy. I don't know if I'll ever be satisfied. I think if I was, my wife would be bow legged by the time I was.


----------



## devoid

I have finally made up my mind on something I've been thinking about for the past year. I'm going to start targeting men with money. Because fuck it, I never seem to get much out of my relationships. And because most *men* with similar ambition to mine make a hell of a lot more money than I do. Time to start hanging out at upscale bars/cafes. Because I must admit, I actually enjoy that culture at times. I feel like being pampered for once. Besides, it would be good for networking. Now to work out a method. Hotel bars? Coffee shops downtown? This feels so warped... but I've avoided it for too long.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> I have finally made up my mind on something I've been thinking about for the past year. I'm going to start targeting men with money. Because fuck it, I never seem to get much out of my relationships. And because most *men* with similar ambition to mine make a hell of a lot more money than I do. Time to start hanging out at upscale bars/cafes. Because I must admit, I actually enjoy that culture at times. I feel like being pampered for once. Besides, it would be good for networking. Now to work out a method. Hotel bars? Coffee shops downtown? This feels so warped... but I've avoided it for too long.


You know what. Rich men like to fuck, too. Well, I guess they do. I'll let you know for sure in a few years.


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> You know what. Rich men like to fuck, too. Well, I guess they do. I'll let you know for sure in a few years.


Studies show that wealthy people have more sex, and better sex. Although the only two guys I've been with from wealthy families had really low sex drives. My grandma always used to tell me, "Marry for love, but try to fall in love with someone rich if you can." I always hated that idea, and thought she was being totally superficial. Now I get it. Men all want the same thing: regular sex, comfort, someone who listens to them, and respect. I can give anyone that. So I need to start looking at what they can give me. And since I value my career and am trying to be socially mobile (and have a chronic illness), it's probably more advantageous for me to have financial backing. I no longer need emotional support, stability, or most of the things that my less successful partners could offer. But I love sex, and I could use money as well as connections.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> Studies show that wealthy people have more sex, and better sex. Although the only two guys I've been with from wealthy families had really low sex drives. My grandma always used to tell me, "Marry for love, but try to fall in love with someone rich if you can." I always hated that idea, and thought she was being totally superficial. Now I get it. Men all want the same thing: regular sex, comfort, someone who listens to them, and respect. I can give anyone that. So I need to start looking at what they can give me. And since I value my career and am trying to be socially mobile (and have a chronic illness), it's probably more advantageous for me to have financial backing. I no longer need emotional support, stability, or most of the things that my less successful partners could offer. But I love sex, and I could use money as well as connections.


Its ok to set a minimum criteria for a potential bf. I don't know any girl that says "omg, I need a man that's totally fucking broke." It's just something you work through if your really love that person. 

I know she won't ever admit it, but I know my wife had been disappointed for years with the amount of money I made. Again, she won't admit it, but I think that stress helped kill her sex drive. Our plan was for her to stay home, and I'd have a great income. Well, life sometimes slams you in the balls. I never gave up, and am finally in the position to do a few more things for her. It makes me happy, and proud, to say I did that. Even though I felt at times that she was holding me back.


----------



## carlaviii

Noctis said:


> What's exceptional about me? Hmm, well I am intelligent and a critical thinker, I am no pushover and tell people off when they are wrong, I am brutally honest in my advice. I am rather eccentric, and passionate about acting/costumes, music and video games. I am idealistic as well as realistic in my worldview and have a pragmatic outlook in life and tend to give common sense advice and strategies. I do not like a lot of attention or praise generally. I am modest in that sense. I have a great appreciation of nature and can sort of be a Radagast the Brown in a way. I have a deep appreciation for classics ranging from Jules Verne, Mary Shelley, Poe to H.G. Wells, as I read children's versions of those stories as a boy. I am also interested in philosophy in classic literature and analyzing tropes, scientific wonders, ancient historical feats and architectural and engineering accomplishments for the improvement of society. I have a deep compassion for humanity as well as difficulty relating to humanity as far as emotions are concerned. I am not an all american athletic male and I am essentially the opposite of society's "ideal male", who is "supposed" to be "tough", "sexually experienced", "having bravado aka loud and proud" and being ridiculously muscular and physically strong.


Seconded: OKCupid. If I saw this profile there, I'd drop you a note. If you were willing to try a cougar.


----------



## sraddatz

carlaviii said:


> Seconded: OKCupid. If I saw this profile there, I'd drop you a note. If you were willing to try a cougar.


I actually was thinking a cougar would be perfect for him. Don't you think? An experienced woman to show him the ropes. I think that's ideal.


----------



## sraddatz

Twenty something was fun, but they don't call it the dirty thirties for nothing.


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> Its ok to set a minimum criteria for a potential bf. I don't know any girl that says "omg, I need a man that's totally fucking broke." It's just something you work through if your really love that person.
> 
> I know she won't ever admit it, but I know my wife had been disappointed for years with the amount of money I made. Again, she won't admit it, but I think that stress helped kill her sex drive. Our plan was for her to stay home, and I'd have a great income. Well, life sometimes slams you in the balls. I never gave up, and am finally in the position to do a few more things for her. It makes me happy, and proud, to say I did that. Even though I felt at times that she was holding me back.


Most of the men I've dated so far are broke, and the rest were doing "okay" in blue collar jobs like construction or bartending. I know that's part of why my grandma worries so much. But the stupid thing is, I fit in better with upper class culture. I literally avoided wealthy people for years because I wanted to be self-reliant and love people for who they are. And I guess a part of it is self-value. Like, why should I be with this guy? He could have any girl and I was technically raised in a ghetto. Though there is also the issue of a lot of upper class guys being spoiled and very much oblivious to the realities of the rest of the world, which I can't deal with.

I'm sorry that money has been a source of tension in your marriage. I can't understand that. But it seems like most people who aren't me constantly stress over money. All the broke guys I've been with constantly stressed over money, which pissed me off. I've always been content to sleep on sofas and own nothing but a spare set of clothes.


----------



## Noctis

sraddatz said:


> I actually was thinking a cougar would be perfect for him. Don't you think? An experienced woman to show him the ropes. I think that's ideal.


I tried asking out a 35 year old woman who I know from a local martial arts studio, however her friend told me that she only likes me as a friend. However, she looks about 10 years younger than her age  However, she wan't the most mature when it came to communication skills and didn't follow through when I asked her out (I am 25) and she seemed to blow me off :/ However, she has two children, so essentially if I were to date her, I would have to play the role of daddy for her children, which I feel I am not ready to have children yet. Bummer :/ I would love for an older woman, preferably early 30s to late thirties or maybe early forties to show me the ropes. The problem is that many sex surrogates are wayyy older (I am talking 50s to 60s), so that would be awkward to say the least. So someone a bit older to teach me the ropes is ideal. I feel that with women significantly older (50s and 60s) is not only a huge generation and age gap, but the person may be out of touch with millinneal people and their situation and may not understand them and viceaversa.


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> I actually was thinking a cougar would be perfect for him. Don't you think? An experienced woman to show him the ropes. I think that's ideal.


How old is a cougar? 

I had a virgin once, I was not much older but I had an amazing great teacher before. 
It's like riding a wild horse!
Leaves you with some sore spots down there. ..
All puns intended


----------



## Kebachi

Noctis said:


> I would love for an older woman, preferably early 30s to late thirties or maybe early forties to show me the ropes. The problem is that many sex surrogates are wayyy older (I am talking 50s to 60s), so that would be awkward to say the least. So someone a bit older to teach me the ropes is ideal..


Curious after reading that, are you looking for a lasting relationship or just an experiment/means of learning?


----------



## Mr. Meepers

FePa said:


> Not that I didn't like you before, but this post deserved some serious swoon from me
> ♥♥♥♥♥


Oh thank you :blushed: <3



FePa said:


> Not pictures, the real deal.
> I love them too, the visual, the softness of the skin with the hardness or floppynesss, Hihihihi
> Like to hold, to play, to look, to lick, to tease, to suck... ♥
> I wish I had one now, at my disposal, to use and abuse


Hai   
:kitteh:




Morfinyon said:


> yes I have.
> I acted like everything was fine to the outside
> I acted like I was super confident and content
> While internally I hated myself more and more for being so pretentious and I lost more and more control
> I lost close friends during that time period.
> And I'm not really looking to get laid (though I did get laid during that time period but it wasn't really that special) since I'm in a relationship atm.
> I disagree because your suggestion is an extremely risky one


I've told people to fake confidence before, because it works for me in making friends and giving class presentations. From what I read here, it sounds like you were faking a lot more than just confidence, if anything it sounds more like you were more closed off. Actually yeah, I don't think that is faking confidence so much as closing yourself off and maybe numbing out. For instance, when I say "fake confidence" it is more like when you feel you are not good enough and the only thing stopping you is an almost crippling fear (Some fear is good, but irrational, crippling fear can hinder us at times), so your pretend that you can do it or you pretend that you are not afraid, or you forget your fear. It is not a long term thing, so much as you do it for a few minutes at a time and as you start to realize that whatever you were scared of was not so bad/hard, you start to build real confidence and relax a little more.

You seemed to change your whole persona (I suppose in order to get away)
Fake it till you make it - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
^^ Going along with that short page, I think I remember learning about a study where people would fake smile for 15 minutes a day and the participants actually reported feeling happier in their lives later on in the experiment. That is more of an interesting tidbit ^__^

That being said, you do have other problems that you need to work on as well, such as self respect and self love


----------



## Morfy

Mr. Meepers said:


> I've told people to fake confidence before, because it works for me in making friends and giving class presentations. From what I read here, it sounds like you were faking a lot more than just confidence, if anything it sounds more like you were more closed off. Actually yeah, I don't think that is faking confidence so much as closing yourself off and maybe numbing out. For instance, when I say "fake confidence" it is more like when you feel you are not good enough and the only thing stopping you is an almost crippling fear (Some fear is good, but irrational, crippling fear can hinder us at times), so your pretend that you can do it or you pretend that you are not afraid, or you forget your fear. It is not a long term thing, so much as you do it for a few minutes at a time and as you start to realize that whatever you were scared of was not so bad/hard, you start to build real confidence and relax a little more.
> 
> You seemed to change your whole persona (I suppose in order to get away)
> Fake it till you make it - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ^^ Going along with that short page, I think I remember learning about a study where people would fake smile for 15 minutes a day and the participants actually reported feeling happier in their lives later on in the experiment. That is more of an interesting tidbit ^__^
> 
> That being said, you do have other problems that you need to work on as well, such as self respect and self love


It's so hard to fake though. I'm usually extremely nervous and anxious, I can't just suppress that x_x


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He was looking at me, studying my face while stroking my cheek; he looked me in the eye and said I had dead eyes. 

ISTP for the win?


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> How old is a cougar?
> 
> I had a virgin once, I was not much older but I had an amazing great teacher before.
> It's like riding a wild horse!
> Leaves you with some sore spots down there. ..
> All puns intended


I'd say the cougar title is dependent on how old the younger man is. I think you could go as young as 30 if the male counterpart is no more than 20. Of course that scale slides a bit. 

I'm 36, so I'd put the cougar range from 40-45, maybe up to 50?


----------



## Noctis

Kebachi said:


> Curious after reading that, are you looking for a lasting relationship or just an experiment/means of learning?


At the moment, an experiment/means of learning. I feel that I need a lot of practice before I am ready for a lasting relationship.


----------



## Kebachi

Noctis said:


> At the moment, an experiment/means of learning. I feel that I need a lot of practice before I am ready for a lasting relationship.


Nothing wrong with that so long as you make your intentions known. Older people can have a lot of battle damage and it's not fair to subject someone who's opening up their heart to the pain of being tossed aside like used scraps. Try to find an older person who wants to play the field right along with you, I'm sure there are plenty out there who would enjoy a "young buck" simply for a good time. They probably wouldn't mind teaching you the ropes if that's what you openly ask for.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

devoid said:


> I have finally made up my mind on something I've been thinking about for the past year. I'm going to start targeting men with money. Because fuck it, I never seem to get much out of my relationships. And because most *men* with similar ambition to mine make a hell of a lot more money than I do. Time to start hanging out at upscale bars/cafes. Because I must admit, I actually enjoy that culture at times. I feel like being pampered for once. Besides, it would be good for networking. Now to work out a method. Hotel bars? Coffee shops downtown? This feels so warped... but I've avoided it for too long.


May not be the way to go.... The biggest jerk I've ever dated owned casinos & hotels.


----------



## devoid

Daleks_exterminate said:


> May not be the way to go.... The biggest jerk I've ever dated owned casinos & hotels.


The biggest jerk I've dated comes from two international business empires. But I didn't say I'm going to forget about all my normal requirements.  Just going to start looking in different places for the same things (kindness, intelligence, liberal attitude, ambition, understanding, etc.) I've fallen in love three times, all with people from totally different backgrounds. If I start looking in more exclusively rich areas, I'll probably fall in love with someone there as well.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

GinningPuma4011 said:


> He was looking at me, studying my face while stroking my cheek; he looked me in the eye and said I had dead eyes.
> 
> ISTP for the win?


I probably would have been more present and into it if I wasn't sharing and if he was rougher? Whatever, she was the one hosting us. Can't have everything we want.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I just checked out the music of the new guy I'm fucking and I actually like it. Guitarist of an indie band based in NYC. They have a pretty good local following. Sigh. Still fucking guys in the music industry. Can't move away from it for some reason


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> The biggest jerk I've dated comes from two international business empires. But I didn't say I'm going to forget about all my normal requirements.  Just going to start looking in different places for the same things (kindness, intelligence, liberal attitude, ambition, understanding, etc.) I've fallen in love three times, all with people from totally different backgrounds. If I start looking in more exclusively rich areas, I'll probably fall in love with someone there as well.


What is a liberal attitude?


----------



## Noctis

Kebachi said:


> Nothing wrong with that so long as you make your intentions known. Older people can have a lot of battle damage and it's not fair to subject someone who's opening up their heart to the pain of being tossed aside like used scraps. Try to find an older person who wants to play the field right along with you, I'm sure there are plenty out there who would enjoy a "young buck" simply for a good time. They probably wouldn't mind teaching you the ropes if that's what you openly ask for.


The question would be how to ask a woman 5-10 years older without scaring her by asking her openly about her not minding teaching me the ropes? I am not interested in trying to subject someone who's opening up their heart to the pain of being tossed aside like used scraps as you said. I am just interested in getting experience, so that I wouldn't be shaky and awkward during a lasting relationship with someone near my age. I am not afraid of making my intentions known, but I do not want to make a person uncomfortable either by asking.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> What is a liberal attitude?


For my personal preferences, it includes:
1. Being accepting and appreciative of cultural/ethnic differences
2. Acknowledging that men and women are equals, and that women can be strong/independent/leaders
3. Accepting homosexuality as a natural phenomenon and supporting gay rights
4. Not being prejudiced against people based on age (namely seniors and young adults)
5. Not judging people in a negative way for peaceful alternative lifestyles (BDSM, polyamory, piercings, not having children, different religions, etc.)
6. Not being classist (viewing people of certain classes as less worthy)
7. Viewing all people as equal on a fundamental level
8. Desiring global peace, health, education and community

That's just how I am, and what I would like to see in the people I'm close to. I understand that most people will deviate from it a bit, but the gist of it needs to be there for me to really be close to someone. One of the questions on OKCupid that pisses me off the most is "Would you strongly prefer to date someone of your own race?" It seems like 90% of the people on that site click "yes" and I don't understand why. Race has so little to do with compatibility... it's just a set of physical features. Why would anybody care?


----------



## Rafiki

@devoid

totally agree with everything
good to see that out in writing, i feel like your "criteria" if i may make it sound a little judgey is something that was in my head more scattered

i think comfort and background has a lot to do with it
i mean imagine being reared in one area with one hegemony in school and you know
of course ya got your rebels who will reject that entirely but even those who don't automatically subscribe to what they're shown will have some _siiiilent pullll _towards waht they remember


Eh!
learn through experience
in high school i've had eastern european muslim, jewish, asian christian, and indian dates 
so i'd like to think that doesn't apply.


i think there's a comfort in sharing "cultural" values 
but of course i think any human thats good-hearted will have important "universal" values like
allowing people to do what they wiill 'an it harm none' (WICCA WICCA WHAAA?!)
yahh
hi!


----------



## knife

Noctis said:


> What is a liberal attitude?


She means she's looking for eligible singles in Mount Airy when she gets back   

Note to self: Frequent Earth Bread and McNenamin's 


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## devoid

@pancaketreehouse
True, there is some amount of comfort in cultural familiarity. But like... out of all the things that are difficult in a relationship, is it really that big a problem? I don't know. I was raised sort of multiculturally, to say the least (hippie commune, German/Russian Jews, black ghetto in the south, then middle class suburbs) so I guess I don't have a strong cultural association to begin with.


----------



## Rafiki

@devoid

What are you?

And yeah I think people have to learn that they've taken things for granted before they really know what they want.
If I connected with someone I wouldn't care what the person was, I hope I'd be so happy just to have found that person.

I may be more unconsciously attracted to whites, brunettes, that whole thing. I also sort of believe the whole Lacan "*It's one's own ego* that one *loves* in *love'" thing

bleh
sue me*


----------



## devoid

@pancaketreehouse
I'm white, and half Jewish (mother's side). Pretty mixed though, kind of spread out all over Eastern and Western Europe as well as some Native American heritage. I don't really care if people have their preferences. I mean, I've only been with white guys up until this past week. But that was more because most of the ethnic guys south of New York are afraid to approach thin white girls.


----------



## Rafiki

@devoid

Ah, yes, it must be everybody else


----------



## devoid

pancaketreehouse said:


> @devoid
> 
> Ah, yes, it must be everybody else


Hey, I'm not making it up. xD I try to hit on black/asian/hispanic guys and they ignore me, or sometimes just outright say, "You're too thin."


----------



## GinningPuma4011

hammersklavier said:


> Note to self: Frequent Earth Bread and McNenamin's


Earth Bread is the fucking bomb.com. It's been a minute since I've been there, though.


----------



## Rafiki

@_devoid_ 

Maybe they're classist and think you're quetzacoatl

that really doesn't apply.

beh 
idk!
good luck de!


----------



## knife

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Earth Bread is the fucking bomb.com. It's been a minute since I've been there, though.


Chef Ken's across the street is fucking amazing. He's been my go-to for soul food goodness for two years now. But now that I've been to KC and had a rack of ribs at Gates ... I fear his sauce may be too sweet for me now. The maple syrup problem, lol. Or: why one never tries a cheesesteak anywhere but Philly.


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## Kebachi

Noctis said:


> The question would be how to ask a woman 5-10 years older without scaring her by asking her openly about her not minding teaching me the ropes?


Wish I could draw you a road map but I honestly have no clue as I've never played the field. Even if I did I doubt one method would work for every person. My grandfather was quite the player back in his day and was always up front about his promiscuity. He didn't give me a blow by blow of how he laid down the modus operandi, but he did say he was up front about the fact that he was "just there to have a good time." I use a fair bit of Fe so if I were in that position I'd probably just read the person and their reactions to see how I could communicate my needs to them without being offensive or seeming self centered. I'm sure you've got some of that good old fashioned INTP charm, just use that!


----------



## Noctis

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_devoid_
> 
> totally agree with everything
> good to see that out in writing, i feel like your "criteria" if i may make it sound a little judgey is something that was in my head more scattered
> 
> i think comfort and background has a lot to do with it
> i mean imagine being reared in one area with one hegemony in school and you know
> of course ya got your rebels who will reject that entirely but even those who don't automatically subscribe to what they're shown will have some _siiiilent pullll _towards waht they remember
> 
> 
> Eh!
> learn through experience
> in high school i've had eastern european muslim, jewish, asian christian, and indian dates
> so i'd like to think that doesn't apply.
> 
> 
> i think there's a comfort in sharing "cultural" values
> but of course i think any human thats good-hearted will have important "universal" values like
> allowing people to do what they wiill 'an it harm none' (WICCA WICCA WHAAA?!)
> yahh
> hi!


I not find members of my own race attractive (Caucasian), but I find other races attractive as well, such as Asians, Blacks, Hispanics, Middle Easterns and Orientals. In fact my ex was Asian.


----------



## Rafiki

Noctis said:


> I not find members of my own race attractive (Caucasian), but I find other races attractive as well, such as Asians, Blacks, Hispanics, Middle Easterns and Orientals. In fact my ex was Asian.



Yeah i was forced to go to hebrew school and get a bar-mitzvah, and believe it or not my foreskin was removed without my consent


i spent most of my adolescence as a "militant atheist"

i'm basically a semi-spiritual agnostic


----------



## Noctis

pancaketreehouse said:


> Yeah i was forced to go to hebrew school and get a bar-mitzvah, and believe it or not my foreskin was removed without my consent
> 
> 
> i spent most of my adolescence as a "militant atheist"
> 
> i'm basically a semi-spiritual agnostic


I am circumcised too. I am against it as well, as I am against female circumcision, as they are both genital mutilation in my opinion. I was forced to go to a Greek Orthodox Church for the majority of my life, however, I became educated in the pros and cons of religion and I am an agnostic. I am unsure about spirituality as I am unsure about a deity or deities in that matter. I was attracted to a Jewish woman in my college because she seemed nice at first (she gave me hugs, was open to talking to me), but then she really changed her personality (gave me the cold shoulder) after she had a boyfriend who I really did not like much because he seemed like a braggart and seemed also controlling and possessive of her. I am open to dating all kinds of races. I guess people can really change due to the influence of a person in their life good or bad.


----------



## FePa

Noctis said:


> The question would be how to ask a woman 5-10 years older without scaring her by asking her openly about her not minding teaching me the ropes? I am not interested in trying to subject someone who's opening up their heart to the pain of being tossed aside like used scraps as you said. I am just interested in getting experience, so that I wouldn't be shaky and awkward during a lasting relationship with someone near my age. I am not afraid of making my intentions known, but I do not want to make a person uncomfortable either by asking.


I don't really think a direct approach would work with this kind of subject. 
I would just laugh my a** off if a young guy comes to me for "riding lessons" 
Hahhaha
Then the minute later, be very offended

Maybe you'll have to target married women looking for adventure and self esteem recharge, but making sure to let them not fall in love with you to the point that they would want to ditch their families for you, neither feel used for improvement lessons


----------



## Noctis

FePa said:


> I don't really think a direct approach would work with this kind of subject.
> I would just laugh my a** off if a young guy comes to me for "riding lessons"
> Hahhaha
> Then the minute later, be very offended
> 
> Maybe you'll have to target married women looking for adventure and self esteem recharge, but making sure to let them not fall in love with you to the point that they would want to ditch their families for you, neither feel used for improvement lessons


I wouldn't target a married woman unless she is a certified Sex Surrogate and is reasonably around my age. I do not want to get tangled with married people unless I know that the person is a professional sex surrogate, is 5-10 years older than me, and their spouse is ok with me engaging in sex with their spouse knowing that their spouse (the wife) is a certified sex surrogate who trains and heals people sexually for educational purposes only. I wouldn't want to be a home breaker and a marriage breaker at all. Therefore I would prefer to engage with a young married woman who is a certified sex surrogate and their spouse is completely ok with it because he knows she is doing it to help and educate people and doesn't have ulterior motives.


----------



## Dalton

FePa said:


> I don't really think a direct approach would work with this kind of subject.
> I would just laugh my a** off if a young guy comes to me for "riding lessons"
> Hahhaha
> Then the minute later, be very offended
> 
> Maybe you'll have to target married women looking for adventure and self esteem recharge, but making sure to let them not fall in love with you to the point that they would want to ditch their families for you, neither feel used for improvement lessons


"I'm young, wild, and unexperienced. You're the one who has the sole power to tame me, train me from this colt into a sexual stallion."

Yes, I admit that being taken under another's wing (i.e. legs) as a trainee sounds like a kink that I'd be willing to indulge. I think I'll draw the line at about 30-35 years, though. I don't want my first time to be with a woman who's old enough to be my mother.


----------



## FePa

Living and learning
Is there such a thing as sex surrogate certified ??
:shocked:
To train and heal people through sex ???

What's the difference with a prostitute or escort, in this case ??

I'm here for some good minutes thinking if I would do such a thing ... get an agreement with a younger guy for sex only mutual fulfillment just for the sake of it... 

Still thinking. ..

Still thinking. ..


----------



## Dalton

FePa said:


> Living and learning
> Is there such a thing as sex surrogate certified ??
> :shocked:
> To train and heal people through sex ???
> 
> What's the difference with a prostitute or escort, in this case ??
> 
> I'm here for some good minutes thinking if I would do such a thing ... get an agreement with a younger guy for sex only mutual fulfillment just for the sake of it...
> 
> Still thinking. ..
> 
> Still thinking. ..


Yeah, apparently, although I never heard of it before today. Also, @Noctis repeated the phrase a quadrillion times in that post, wow. :laughing:

Difference is that a prostitute just fucks you. These surrogates "heal" you. And it's legal. :tongue:
I'd like to be the guy who performs the certification reviews.

Hey, if you decide that you need a younger man... *bashfully looks away and twiddles thumbs*


----------



## FePa

Some googling later...
Wow
Yes, thete is such a thing and apparently is a quite serious thing, for those suffering from psychological traumas, child abuse, diseases, etc.
But it's not only having sex and teaching skills imho.


----------



## FePa

In fact, I read some therapists saying that most of the times, there's not full intercourse. 

Anyway, sex with emotional involvement is so much better, specially for NFs, that I decided that I wouldn't be built for this


----------



## FePa

The surrogates emphasized that they deal mostly with a client’s poor self-image and lack of self-esteem, not just the act of sex itself. Surrogates are trained in the psychology and physiology of sex so they can help people resolve serious sexual difficulties. They aren’t hired directly, but through a client’s therapist. Well aware of the likelihood that a client could fall in love with them, they set a limit of six to eight sessions. They maintain a professional relationship by addressing a specific sexual dysfunction; they aren’t interested in just providing pleasure, but in bringing about needed changes.*

Quote from

http://thesunmagazine.org/issues/174/on_seeing_a_sex_surrogate?page=2


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Was walking out the clinic this AM and some guy was trying to holla at me while I was leaving. Ew. Could you not? And of all places?


----------



## Andromeda31

Are 30-40 year old women interested in sex with 20-23 year old men? I imagine that "cougars" are a minority since most guys my age aren't mature enough unlike how an older man will be attracted to younger women.


----------



## Rafiki

@Andromeda31

i sure hope so


----------



## sraddatz

hammersklavier said:


> Chef Ken's across the street is fucking amazing. He's been my go-to for soul food goodness for two years now. But now that I've been to KC and had a rack of ribs at Gates ... I fear his sauce may be too sweet for me now. The maple syrup problem, lol. Or: why one never tries a cheesesteak anywhere but Philly.
> 
> 
> The Once and Future Feline


Mmmmmm, Gates. My all time favorite food. Next time you're in town, get a beef on bun with fries there. It's much better than their ribs. If I want ribs, I'll go to Jack Stack. 

Sidenote: When I was young and extremely shy, that was the most terrifying place ever. People yelling at you as soon as you get in the door! What is that!!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

sraddatz said:


> Mmmmmm, Gates. My all time favorite food. Next time you're in town, get a beef on bun with fries there. It's much better than their ribs. If I want ribs, I'll go to Jack Stack.
> 
> Sidenote: When I was young and extremely shy, that was the most terrifying place ever. People yelling at you as soon as you get in the door! What is that!!


I got a beef on bun with fries


----------



## dragthewaters

pancaketreehouse said:


> i think comfort and background has a lot to do with it
> i mean imagine being reared in one area with one hegemony in school and you know
> of course ya got your rebels who will reject that entirely but even those who don't automatically subscribe to what they're shown will have some _siiiilent pullll _towards waht they remember
> 
> 
> Eh!
> learn through experience
> in high school i've had eastern european muslim, jewish, asian christian, and indian dates
> so i'd like to think that doesn't apply.
> 
> 
> i think there's a comfort in sharing "cultural" values
> but of course i think any human thats good-hearted will have important "universal" values like
> allowing people to do what they wiill 'an it harm none' (WICCA WICCA WHAAA?!)
> yahh
> hi!


I think socioeconomic class is more important than race when it comes to compatibility in dating.

My fiance is a different race from me (he's Bangladeshi-American, I'm white), and we even have a 10 year age difference, but we had similar upbringings. We both grew up as "gifted" kids who came from lower-middle-class backgrounds, lived in shitty residences, and had strict parents who were obsessed with academics. We both had to deal with dysfunctionality as kids, me from my family and their domestic violence antics, him from growing up in a bad neighborhood and even having to live out of a car for a bit when he was 10 years old. I have way more in common with him background-wise than with most of my white friends who are actually my age.

In contrast, my ex was white, and he was like a stereotype of an Upper West Side rich kid, super entitled and pretentious...even though I've gone to school with rich kids for most of my life (where I met him actually), I still don't come from that world. I don't subscribe to that whole "charm your way into anything," "the clothes make the man," Don Draper kind of mindset. So, I saw through his bullshit and he couldn't deal with it. Honestly whenever it comes to me and hanging out with rich kids, no matter how nice they are, or how well I know them, there's always a certain disconnect.

Most of the time there isn't necessarily racism at play when someone only dates people of their own race. It's just that that's who they're familiar with, and who's in the social class they are used to.


----------



## knife

Ye gods.

Such a roiling ball of emotions. How can I even begin to describe them? It's like ... like a tangled skein and I try to tug on one string and somehow I do that and I lose some dimension, some meaning. Gods! So unnatural in me -- alien -- foreign -- mesmerizing --

Some days it feels as if I left my heart there with her. Or a rather large piece of it, anyway. Every day, really. I yearn for her all the fucking time. I can't stand it -- and I can't imagine otherwise. Hormones why you no behave? And how do I even begin to describe these things that rush up in images and touches and tinges of warmth and haughtily, arrogantly, word-free? How do I even begin to describe what I see when I close my eyes? how it makes me feel? Do I even want to? Or is it better to leave well enough alone? Gods -- feels are a hydra -- you cut one down and three more grow in its place --


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## FePa

Whenever I have a hard time going back to sleep in the middle of the night, I recall one time I had a sexual relation, bit tantra like, that lasted almost two hours. .. it was the most wonderful, romantic, excited, pleasured ever... send me to heaven every time I think about it


----------



## GinningPuma4011

L'oreal Infallible Lip Color will stay on even through the meanest throat fucking.


----------



## kidrobot

kagemitsu said:


> Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? :shocked:


What you eat and your health affect the taste of semen to a small degree (or so people say). Eating fruits naturally high in sugars to make it taste sweeter (or Fruit Juice even) since there is sugar in semen. Avoid diets with high fatty content & red meats as this could add to the metallic taste. No official studies have been conducted on this, but this information stems from your bodies chemical reaction with foods. Oh, and vitamin C also keeps sperm healthy, so that can't hurt.


----------



## kidrobot

Andromeda31 said:


> Are 30-40 year old women interested in sex with 20-23 year old men? I imagine that "cougars" are a minority since most guys my age aren't mature enough unlike how an older man will be attracted to younger women.


I am only 30, so I might be on the lower end of the age spectrum here. The idea of being with a young man (20-23) sounds terrifying relationship wise, I mean most grown 30+ year old men can't handle me in a relationship, so the young unrefined mind of a 20-23 year old seems too daunting of a task for me to sustain a relationship. However, a good-ol fashion pounding I often wonder about. 

I think by the time they are 20 to 23 they have had enough sexual experiences to have found their bearings and hopefully have learned to be very giving, or reciprocate. The idea of all that young testosterone raging at all times seems fun on paper, however since I lack this experience I don't know how well it works in actuality. 

I would say as long as the sex was fun I'd give it a spin, but if an emotional dependency started to form I would be wary. If they were somehow magically very mature, spiritually enlightened and an intelligent person then I would reevaluate the relationship dynamic. However, that is almost seemingly impossible even with grown folks. You also have to take into account other factors like financial independence of the young 20-23, I personally don't like being a "sugar" mamma, but Im sure there are some out there that like that. I guess it all boils down to the individual people, there are relationships out there where age is not a matter.

(this was meant to be short, I just blasted my thought process out, sorry-haha)


----------



## Hypaspist

I've suddenly been overcome to have hot ESTP on INFJ action that will result in showers being necessary afterwards. Followed by listening to metal with riffs so dirty that we'll need to shower again.


----------



## sraddatz

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I got a beef on bun with fries


You guys went to Gates?! I will never speak to either of you ever again! Gives me a total foodgasm every time I go there.


----------



## knife

sraddatz said:


> You guys went to Gates?! I will never speak to either of you ever again! Gives me a total foodgasm every time I go there.


Hem and haw and you miss the train, bucko.

(Sidenote: the Blanc at Country Club Plaza is now gonzors. Gates wasn't our first choice that day ... )


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## sraddatz

hammersklavier said:


> Hem and haw and you miss the train, bucko.
> 
> (Sidenote: the Blanc at Country Club Plaza is now gonzors. Gates wasn't our first choice that day ... )
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


If you knew the shit I'm getting from my wife....


----------



## William I am

Andromeda31 said:


> Are 30-40 year old women interested in sex with 20-23 year old men? I imagine that "cougars" are a minority since most guys my age aren't mature enough unlike how an older man will be attracted to younger women.


Personally, I don't know how in the hell 30-40 year old men are attracted to anyone under 28. Ain't nobody got time to deal with dating teenagers but other teenagers.

I ran into a woman in her early 40's today who looked damn GOOD. I almost said something to her, but I was at work, so I didn't, but...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Goddamn. Brian Wilson of the Dodgers is so fucking hot.


----------



## Morfy

kidrobot said:


> I am only 30, so I might be on the lower end of the age spectrum here. The idea of being with a young man (20-23) sounds terrifying relationship wise, I mean most grown 30+ year old men can't handle me in a relationship, so the young unrefined mind of a 20-23 year old seems too daunting of a task for me to sustain a relationship. However, a good-ol fashion pounding I often wonder about.
> 
> I think by the time they are 20 to 23 they have had enough sexual experiences to have found their bearings and hopefully have learned to be very giving, or reciprocate. The idea of all that young testosterone raging at all times seems fun on paper, however since I lack this experience I don't know how well it works in actuality.
> 
> I would say as long as the sex was fun I'd give it a spin, but if an emotional dependency started to form I would be wary. If they were somehow magically very mature, spiritually enlightened and an intelligent person then I would reevaluate the relationship dynamic. However, that is almost seemingly impossible even with grown folks. You also have to take into account other factors like financial independence of the young 20-23, I personally don't like being a "sugar" mamma, but Im sure there are some out there that like that. I guess it all boils down to the individual people, there are relationships out there where age is not a matter.
> 
> (this was meant to be short, I just blasted my thought process out, sorry-haha)


But what if it's a super inexperienced guy or even a virgin? (Cuz that's kinda what we were talking about)


----------



## FePa

Morfinyon said:


> But what if it's a super inexperienced guy or even a virgin? (Cuz that's kinda what we were talking about)


That's when I think emotional-romantic connection has to occur. 
Or find a Dom queen that would like to play the teacher just for fun.
Now, to an experienced older woman that, let's be real, could have an experienced man, choose the young one just for instruction... I really don't see it


----------



## Dalton

FePa said:


> That's when I think emotional-romantic connection has to occur.
> Or find a Dom queen that would like to play the teacher just for fun.
> Now, to an experienced older woman that, let's be real, could have an experienced man, choose the young one just for instruction... I really don't see it


If some older men have an attraction to young virgins, why can't some older women also?

My guess is that she'd be turned on by the idea of "taking away his innocence".
Or maybe she simply likes how young men look.


----------



## baby blue me

Dalton said:


> If some older men have an attraction to young virgins, why can't some older women also?
> 
> My guess is that she'd be turned on by the idea of "taking away his innocence".
> Or maybe she simply likes how young men look.


I heard "old". 



lalala. turn on.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Alright, y'all can stop now


----------



## Mr. Meepers

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Oh my god. Thank you. You're about to save my life and I might end up calling you often, just an FYI.
> 
> It's actually a turn on that you have math and physics degrees.


That is fine ^__^

Oh? In that case I may be flipping a few switches :wink:




drmiller100 said:


> cool.
> 
> i have a bs in math, minor in fizzicks.


Cool as well
I have a B.S. in math, a B.S. in Physics, and a Masters in Math



GinningPuma4011 said:


> Alright, y'all can stop now


NO! NEVAAAAAAAARRR!!!!!!!!!!!     




Confession: I think I should start doing math while naked :shocked: //jk


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Did you mean tutor? What do you have a tutor for? I need one for math and Khan Academy alone is def not enough to get the job done. I'm willing to pay with beer and blowjobs


 It looks like we have some math nerds here, myself included. To stay away from bragging, I'm an accountant with my MBA. What kind of math? I just helped my wife get through college algebra. I think I missed out on the B&B in return for my efforts.


----------



## sraddatz

So, being educated actually turns some women on? I would never have put those things together. I don't think any woman ever got wet with me talking about accelerated depreciation and cost accounting. I actually think it makes them want to put on a chastity belt.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Lol. You guys are driving me crazy! Where were all of you when I needed it



sraddatz said:


> So, being educated actually turns some women on? I would never have put those things together. I don't think any woman ever got wet with me talking about accelerated depreciation and cost accounting. I actually think it makes them want to put on a chastity belt.


Oh gawd, I remember those things. Lol. I really hated accounting. Thank god, I don't need to take another one of those classes


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> It looks like we have some math nerds here, myself included. To stay away from bragging, I'm an accountant with my MBA. What kind of math? I just helped my wife get through college algebra. I think I missed out on the B&B in return for my efforts.


Fucking algebra and calc. Kill me.


----------



## knife

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Fucking algebra and calc. Kill me.


You'll have to *mass x acceleration* me to 


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## knife

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Lol. You guys are driving me crazy! Where were all of you when I needed it


Frankford Hall?


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> So, being educated actually turns some women on? I would never have put those things together. I don't think any woman ever got wet with me talking about accelerated depreciation and cost accounting. I actually think it makes them want to put on a chastity belt.


I'm a sapiosexual and often get turned on when men talk about science. But accounting is the quickest way to kill my lady boner.


----------



## FePa

Andromeda31 said:


> I'm the tutor, and my two favourite things in the world happen to be beer and blowjobs. :wink:
> 
> I tutor financial mathematics, accounting, and excel.


I don't need any of this (because I suck at it *pun intended*)
But I gladly provide the bjs if you bring the beer


----------



## FePa

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Ugh. What is it about older men with s&p hair? Especially good looking ones with five o'clock shadows. And clubmasters. Sharp features, tall, medium build. He got it way too easily


I'm currently rock and rolling with an older man (3yrs only but still) s&p, five o'clock shade, broad strong shoulders, runner's legs, IQ 150 and skiiiiiiiiiiiiller as a mastermind

*weak knees only to think about him*


----------



## FePa

Oh yeah, an high educated man is such a turn on
Swoon hard over you boys

I have two masters, in genomic science and molecular genetics

Shall we trade some knowledge? *wink*


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Did you mean tutor? What do you have a tutor for? I need one for math and Khan Academy alone is def not enough to get the job done. I'm willing to pay with beer and blowjobs


*Points to his applied math Bachelor's*
You and I should talk. Maybe you could be the first ever to make me cum from a blowjob.


----------



## FePa

William I am said:


> *Points to his applied math Bachelor's*
> You and I should talk. Maybe you could be the first ever to make me cum from a blowjob.


Why haven't you ever cum from a bj ?
I'm also very skilled, think about all anatomy and physiology I know


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Give a bitch some warning when you're about to pour oil all over her. Especially when the oil's cold. It's too early in the morning for this


----------



## William I am

FePa said:


> Why haven't you ever cum from a bj ?
> I'm also very skilled, think about all anatomy and physiology I know


I'm not sure 
I've had a couple times where I came close, but I had more than one time when I was younger when I got overstimulated, came, and then came urine into somebody's mouth when she didn't slow down.
So probably I just don't trust that not to happen.

Hmmm, anatomy and physiology? What are you studying?


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Give a bitch some warning when you're about to pour oil all over her. Especially when the oil's cold. It's too early in the morning for this


Is it wrong that I laughed just now?


----------



## FePa

William I am said:


> I'm not sure
> I've had a couple times where I came close, but I had more than one time when I was younger when I got overstimulated, came, and then came urine into somebody's mouth when she didn't slow down.
> So probably I just don't trust that not to happen.
> 
> Hmmm, anatomy and physiology? What are you studying?


I see, so it's more of a psychological blockage. 

I'm studying molecular genetics now, I had anatomy and physiology in college


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> I'm a sapiosexual and often get turned on when men talk about science. But accounting is the quickest way to kill my lady boner.


Isn't a lady boner hardened nipples on a woman non-figuratively? (Confused). When women get turned on, their nipples harden and become pretty bone-like as far as hardness.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Isn't a lady boner hardened nipples on a woman non-figuratively? (Confused). When women get turned on, their nipples harden and become pretty bone-like as far as hardness.


My nipples are like permanently hard, so not a great indicator for me. But our clits do actually get erect, much like a penis does, when we're aroused. Most women don't know this since the clit is almost entirely inside the body and it's difficult to notice it shifting positions. That's why you might see some sex advice that says "use foreplay until her clit comes out of the hood." It's also why FTM transexuals often develop a very short penis simply from taking hormone supplements.


----------



## devoid

Guy on OKC: "You're beautiful!"
Me: "You're 15 years outside my age range."
Guy: "I was hoping you would fall for me before you noticed that lol"
Me: "Then you're an idiot."


----------



## Noctis

Why is penis size so important in men? I understand that some women have smaller boobs, some have bigger boobs. A penis is a penis, and no matter how big or small, it doesn't matter, unless the guy has genital herpies or gonorrhea. I think the media has greatly contributed to making a narrow stereotype that men with small penises are undesirable or immature, whereas men with larger penises are seen as more desirable or more mature. It is similar to the media portrayal of boob size in women. The boobs or the penis doesn't make the woman or the man less or more womanly or manly.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Why is penis size so important in men? I understand that some women have smaller boobs, some have bigger boobs. A penis is a penis, and no matter how big or small, it doesn't matter, unless the guy has genital herpies or gonorrhea. I think the media has greatly contributed to making a narrow stereotype that men with small penises are undesirable or immature, whereas men with larger penises are seen as more desirable or more mature. It is similar to the media portrayal of boob size in women. The boobs or the penis doesn't make the woman or the man less or more womanly or manly.


I'll tell you a secret: It's not that important at all. I just love making the guys on this thread go nuts and pull out their e-peens. xD

Larger penises do give slightly more sensation, but with good practice any penis can feel awesome, even the really tiny ones. It's all about learning how to make your partner feel good. Some of the best sex I've ever had was with slightly smaller guys, because they worked really hard to please me - which led me to reciprocate.


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> Did you bring the beers ?
> 
> Actually, I have temporal mandibular pain if I open my mouth too wide for too long, so, that's, I'll pass the offer
> 
> And the correct description of your little man would be coke can


I've got some in the fridge. Come on over


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> I've got some in the fridge. Come on over


At the dog house?


----------



## FePa

devoid said:


> I'll tell you a secret: It's not that important at all. I just love making the guys on this thread go nuts and pull out their e-peens. xD
> 
> Larger penises do give slightly more sensation, but with good practice any penis can feel awesome, even the really tiny ones. It's all about learning how to make your partner feel good. Some of the best sex I've ever had was with slightly smaller guys, because they worked really hard to please me - which led me to reciprocate.


Besides too big penis can even be uncomfortable in certain positions. 
Once I was doggy with a well gifted guy and we were so wild and tough and all of the sudden the angle shifted and he hit my cervix and I saw stars !!!! Ouch


----------



## devoid

FePa said:


> Besides too big penis can even be uncomfortable in certain positions.
> Once I was doggy with a well gifted guy and we were so wild and tough and all of the sudden the angle shifted and he hit my cervix and I saw stars !!!! Ouch


Yeah, I've been there many times. Just a year ago I swore that I only wanted to date Asian guys lol, because all the guys who were over 6 inches tended to hit my cervix. Then I got with a guy who was 9 inches, and we spent 4 months stretching me out. x_x I still couldn't do doggy with him easily after being together 6 months. My vag is now elastic.


----------



## FX

FePa said:


> Besides too big penis can even be uncomfortable in certain positions.
> Once I was doggy with a well gifted guy and we were so wild and tough and all of the sudden the angle shifted and he hit my cervix and I saw stars !!!! Ouch


There's an fml story about this somewhere, I think. Something about tearing due to the guy's penis being too big. x.x


----------



## FePa

devoid said:


> Yeah, I've been there many times. Just a year ago I swore that I only wanted to date Asian guys lol, because all the guys who were over 6 inches tended to hit my cervix. Then I got with a guy who was 9 inches, and we spent 4 months stretching me out. x_x I still couldn't do doggy with him easily after being together 6 months. My vag is now elastic.


I should call him now and see how it would be after natural vaginal birth


----------



## devoid

FePa said:


> I should call him now and see how it would be after natural vaginal birth


He's been with single moms before. He said some of them are still too tight at first.


----------



## Rafiki

i like sex


----------



## Rafiki

Noctis said:


> Why is penis size so important in men? I understand that some women have smaller boobs, some have bigger boobs. A penis is a penis, and no matter how big or small, it doesn't matter, unless the guy has genital herpies or gonorrhea. I think the media has greatly contributed to making a narrow stereotype that men with small penises are undesirable or immature, whereas men with larger penises are seen as more desirable or more mature. It is similar to the media portrayal of boob size in women. The boobs or the penis doesn't make the woman or the man less or more womanly or manly.


is there not a direct connection between estrogen levels and boob size, or testosterone and wang size

if not then yo ill shut up
but 

ahhaha

i mean i dont think "huge balls" (non-metaphorically speaking) are an attractive trait (in today's society) right?
aha 
too funny to me


----------



## sraddatz

hammersklavier said:


> Why do I get so horny early in the morning? It's like when I want it the most.
> 
> I also realize that, when I live with a woman, I want her to be really permissive early in the morning. (Strangely enough for a habitually late riser) waking up before her, stroking her soft bush, her snuggling into me, opening her legs and letting me enter her is a favorite fantasy of mine. There's something about wake-up sex that I find strangely seductive ...
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


It's the morning wood. I think my weiner is at its finest about 5 minutes after I wake up.


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> At the dog house?


You got it. I'll be the one licking my balls in the yard.


----------



## devoid

pancaketreehouse said:


> is there not a direct connection between estrogen levels and boob size, or testosterone and wang size
> 
> if not then yo ill shut up
> but
> 
> ahhaha
> 
> i mean i dont think "huge balls" (non-metaphorically speaking) are an attractive trait (in today's society) right?
> aha
> too funny to me


Actually, there's not exactly. Penis size more correlates to how much testosterone you were exposed to in the womb as a fetus, as well as how you developed during puberty. Adult men can have high testosterone and small penises, or vice versa.


----------



## Rafiki

@devoid

So if my kid's penis is tiny I should feel bad?

It seems there is a relation though, even in what you say.


----------



## cinnabun

It sucks when you're horny and your boyfriend isn't around to help you out:crying:</3.

#sexuallyfrustratedproblemz


----------



## devoid

pancaketreehouse said:


> @devoid
> 
> So if my kid's penis is tiny I should feel bad?
> 
> It seems there is a relation though, even in what you say.


You should have tons of sex while pregnant just in case.  It will raise your own testosterone levels. Also, get lots of exercise.


----------



## Rafiki

@devoid

I will make sure to have tons of sex when I am pregnant, thank you.


----------



## devoid

pancaketreehouse said:


> @devoid
> 
> I will make sure to have tons of sex when I am pregnant, thank you.


Both sex and exercise while pregnant are really good for you and the baby. My grandma was in really good shape for her first pregnancy, and she had almost no labor pains. It just popped right out.


----------



## sraddatz

AI.Akane said:


> Why am I always horny?!


Because you're still breathing.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

AI.Akane said:


> Why am I always horny?!


Because I'm on your mind :wink: ... :crazy:
:tongue:

I gotta stop sitting on people's brains :tongue:


----------



## FX

AI.Akane said:


> Why am I always horny?!


You're a human being, that's why.


----------



## AI.Akane

But I'm really horny all the time!
You don't understand!

I want to fuck all the time!

I wake up! I'm horny!
Then I go to bath, I feel the hot water on my skin, I get horny, I'm in front of the pc, sending cv's, I get horny, I start to rub myself on the chair, I see a fucking hair I like, I get horny, and I think ( hum... I would grab and pulling your fucking hair until...) bam! I'm horny again, and I'm on the metro! 

Seriously guys, I'm like this for years, even with the fucking meds...

"doctor, can I lose some of sexual desire?"

"Yes! anridepressents tend to do that..."

BOOM! "Doctor, I'm horny all the time! really, I need something for my impulsiveness..."

I don't feel like a human when I am like this, I feel like a fucking animal!

"this medication will help you not being so impulsive...."

"it worked with my words" didn't work with my body though...

I need to STOP!


----------



## knife

Sounds like hormone imbalance. I wonder if it might be that your body produces too much testosterone.


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## princepedro

Well...I rarely get horny...cause I don't think about sex too much, and when I do it's usually pretty crazy XD


----------



## AI.Akane

you know @hammersklavier I have thought about it... Maybe I should run some tests...
@princepedro oh! really...?  do you want to confess your fantasies?
Or should I suggest you the "why the hell this turn me on" thread? XP


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> No no, you misunderstand. Because you are below average height, all women will perceive you as short. 4'9" women might perceive you as slightly less short, but when they see you next to a guy who's 5'6" they're going to go after him almost every time. This is one of the fundamental parts of how women select a mate. Evolutionarily, larger men can provide more protection for a woman and her child. It's the same reason why women tend to be attracted to higher testosterone men, and men with broad shoulders. Male height to a woman is what female skin is to a man. Have you ever found yourself instantly attracted to a woman with horrible acne and moles on her face? Probably not.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to be so blunt about that. I don't mean to discourage you. But I think you should know just how massive an obstacle this is. It is quite possibly the main reason you haven't had success in dating so far. You must learn to be proactive and understand how other people view you in order to get the things you want.


Well there is nothing I can do to change my height, nothing, nor my ectomorph body. So basically I am screwed because of my lack of height and smaller body frame? How am I am ever going to get a date if height and muscularity is such an important factor as far as what women want? Fuck, I have been turned down since high school and never even got a prom date.


----------



## FePa

Noctis said:


> Well there is nothing I can do to change my height, nothing, nor my ectomorph body. So basically I am screwed because of my lack of height and smaller body frame? How am I am ever going to get a date if height and muscularity is such an important factor as far as what women want? Fuck, I have been turned down since high school and never even got a prom date.


Aim for Asian small figure women


----------



## William I am

sraddatz said:


> My wife had one put in about 6 months ago. She told them how big I am, so they trimmed the strings really short. Over time her body has adjusted to my size. (been together 19 years, married for 12) I did make contact one time going doggy style. Not a pleasurable experience.


Yes, not at all pleasurable. Did you stop having sex at that point in the encounter?

The PP nurses I saw advised me both times to not trim the strings at all because they're supposed to curl up around the cervix and lay against the wall. One had had it for several years, one only a month or so before she moved out of state, but both had the problem.


Oh, and I've totally done that with the hot peppers. One time, I de-seeded a ton of exceptionally hot jalapenos while making dinner. I went on to shower and my face, cock, asshole, and a number of other places got QUITE hot. It subsided, but it was unpleasant for a while.


----------



## Kyora

I'm not really someone that says much about her sexual life but anyway 

So I'll start from the beginning... I had my first boyfriend when I was 17 and he had to wait for more than a year to have sex with me. I didn't feel at ease with him and in the end I was forced to have sex (ultimatum and mental pressure). So I did it, ended up hating physical touch and everything. He did not pleasure me (no foreplay at all...). I had my second boyfriend when I was 22 and I was not opened to have sex and he left me after three months. And now I have a new boyfriend, I met him online in a mmorpg, we've been "dating" since may and he came to visit me in august and left a week ago. I think he really is the one, he made me feel at eas and I started to want to have sex with him after not even two days... which was quite strange since it was the first time in my life I felt like this... but I just feel stupid since I can't let myself go... I don't really feel any pleasure... I just feel pleased that I can do something for him... is it strange?


----------



## William I am

Kyora said:


> I'm not really someone that says much about her sexual life but anyway
> 
> So I'll start from the beginning... I had my first boyfriend when I was 17 and he had to wait for more than a year to have sex with me. I didn't feel at ease with him and in the end I was forced to have sex (ultimatum and mental pressure). So I did it, ended up hating physical touch and everything. He did not pleasure me (no foreplay at all...). I had my second boyfriend when I was 22 and I was not opened to have sex and he left me after three months. And now I have a new boyfriend, I met him online in a mmorpg, we've been "dating" since may and he came to visit me in august and left a week ago. I think he really is the one, he made me feel at eas and I started to want to have sex with him after not even two days... which was quite strange since it was the first time in my life I felt like this... but I just feel stupid since I can't let myself go... I don't really feel any pleasure... I just feel pleased that I can do something for him... is it strange?


It's not all that uncommon, but it's not a very healthy attitude if you ask me. I think you might stand to gain something from talking to a professional to figure out why you feel this way. 
And that you think he is the one after seeing him once in person and feeling sexually attracted after several years wouldn't convince me that he's "the one", just that he's decent enough to make you feel safe and trusted.


----------



## sraddatz

I hinted at sex this morning. Needless to say, I'm still in the dog house. I think I'll be flying solo for quite a while, unfortunately. :frustrating:


----------



## devoid

William I am said:


> IUDs are fantastic. The strings they have on them, not so much. Can I pry and ask what kind you have and how long you've had it? Were all the guys circumcised?


Oh, I specially requested for them to cut the string off. It used to poke me while I masturbated lol.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Well there is nothing I can do to change my height, nothing, nor my ectomorph body. So basically I am screwed because of my lack of height and smaller body frame? How am I am ever going to get a date if height and muscularity is such an important factor as far as what women want? Fuck, I have been turned down since high school and never even got a prom date.


You need to learn to use it as an advantage. If you have a great personality and learn to be confident, women will respect you even more for it. But you can't wait for them to come to you. You've got to be able to go out and get what you want. Women respect men who approach them and make them feel special, regardless of what you look like.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> Oh, I specially requested for them to cut the string off. It used to poke me while I masturbated lol.


Ouch. That poking around must really hurt.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Ouch. That poking around must really hurt.


It's not all that bad. It's just a little plastic string, but it gets irritating sometimes. So I got mine cut super short.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> Oh, I specially requested for them to cut the string off. It used to poke me while I masturbated lol.


Wow! You must really go to town! I assure you my sessions aren't that exciting.


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> Wow! You must really go to town! I assure you my sessions aren't that exciting.


I used to, two years ago when I got it. Now I just try to get off in 20 seconds. I'm so tired of masturbating, and all it ever does is arouse me more, which leads to frustration and eventually a lapse in sexual judgment. But I have to masturbate or else I'll have painful spontaneous orgasms and cream my pants twice a day. :/


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I would hate-fuck Joe Buck. There, I said it.


----------



## knife

@Mr. Meepers Oh I don't think anyone who's ever spent a night with you has ever regretted it 

Also if you were a teeny bit more E and less nerdy (not that I'm complaining about your ability to integrate and differentiate while integrating and differentiating body parts) you'd probably be a damn good sex therapist. Lol.


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## Mr. Meepers

hammersklavier said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_ Oh I don't think anyone who's ever spent a night with you has ever regretted it
> 
> Also if you were a teeny bit more E and less nerdy (not that I'm complaining about your ability to integrate and differentiate while integrating and differentiating body parts) you'd probably be a damn good sex therapist. Lol.
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


*flashback* 
Scene: Two women with horror on their face
Narrator's disembodied voice: The Thompson sisters were never the same after they spent the night with a certain cute, cuddly eevee
Scene: Pans to an eevee covered in chocolate, pillow feathers, lipstick, and make up
:shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

So, If I was a more outgoing/sexual experienced person, then you thing that I would be a good sex therapist? Awwwe, thank you, but no ... I'm pretty sure therapists can't have sex with their clients and, well, I'm kinda pretty easy and being more assertive or outgoing is not going to solve that :tongue:


----------



## William I am

devoid said:


> Oh, I specially requested for them to cut the string off. It used to poke me while I masturbated lol.


Lol wow! Then I must not be the only one. Hmmm. Yeah, those damn things are sharp. 
I wish they just didn't put strings on them in the first place. I know it makes it harder to remove the IUD, but how much harder could it be? They do it for some people, why not all?


----------



## iisu

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Normal people read this thread and think about sex. I read this thread and dive down a rabbit hole of thoughts on my attitudes toward sex. And then stress out about the conclusions until becoming a voluntarily-celibate recluse starts to look _really_ appealing. Yeah....


It has already been told, but I wanted to write the same thing as well: I think people come to this thread to tell about situations which are out of ordinary, so it's not what everyone will expect you to do when you have a relationship. I also think that this thread may attract people who have more than average interest in sex. 

I don't have any experience with someone else as well and I don't know what it can look and feel like, but one of my former friends was very confused when I said that I didn't think that masturbating under a blanket was a good idea because it's too uncomfortable and messy. She was even more confused when I told her that I had already solved all possible "technical" problems by myself. And she had a boyfriend and everything else what comes with it, she even mentioned that she was often way too horny. Apparently, there are many kinds of attitudes towards sex and it works for people just fine.


----------



## William I am

I feel like a pariah lately.


----------



## FePa

I'm at the same time fulfilled and frustrated


----------



## sraddatz

I'm always horny as fuck when I quit smoking. I need to do it once and for all.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

That was a bizarre dream


----------



## Dalton

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Not necessarily. A man could theoretically do that, but only if his erection isn't constant throughout the session of masturbation.


I can say from experience that it's possible to 5 hours without ejaculating and without pain/priapism. I then took a 30 minute break, and went at it for another hour and a half. It didn't really hurt until the next morning when I felt sore/raw, but I was proud of myself, enough to make the discomfort worth it.


----------



## devoid

William I am said:


> Lol wow! Then I must not be the only one. Hmmm. Yeah, those damn things are sharp.
> I wish they just didn't put strings on them in the first place. I know it makes it harder to remove the IUD, but how much harder could it be? They do it for some people, why not all?


Actually it doesn't make it harder to remove them. The string is there so that the woman can reach up and determine whether the IUD is still in place. They can sometimes break and fall out, supposedly without the woman noticing (How you can not notice a metal rod falling out of your vagina is a mystery to me) so you're supposed to check the string with a finger.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Mr. Meepers said:


> May I ask what conclusions you come to? This is more of a confessions thread, so I think people will probably right more about what they think is abnormal, more than what they think is normal (I suppose I could be wrong) and, well, trying to go by what I think you said in other posts, consenting is an important part of sex, so if certain acts make you uncomfortable, then there is nothing that says you have to do it ... you can define it on your terms ^__^


Lets see if I can say all this fairly concisely:

Conclusion 1: My limitations and inhibitions are completely baseless.

I think I've mentioned before that I have an whole list of sexual things seem unpleasant to me, sometimes to the point of eliciting a fear reaction.Yet this thread seems to imply that many of these acts are normal. So this got me thinking, why does the thought of so many normal sex acts make me so uneasy, sometimes to the point of tears> Here's what I can up with:

I kind of see sex as a minefield of potential exploitation: by its very nature one puts oneself in an extremely vulnerable position, where it's so easy for the other person to use and hurt them, and to assert power. That's the key - many of the acts I'm uncomfortable with (in theory) are those where I perceive a power imbalance. Where my position in the act implies: "We are not equals here. He is superior and holds power over me. He is asserting dominance, maybe even using me and implying that I am worthless and beneath him." 

However: no sex act is inherently demeaning, and attaching one's self-worth is to one's sexual activity is unhealthy and unjustifiable. 

All of my perceptions are based on a fear of being used, demeaned, humiliated, and generally treated like shit. Except why would i derive those conclusions from sexual activity? It's not based on the act itself, only my emotional view of it - it's all completely subjective. So why should anyone take it seriously? I have no right or reason to perceive anything done to me sexually as negative. Even discomfort - "I don't like that" - may fall under this claim, unless the reason I don't like it is because of pain. Physical pain is an acceptable reason to say no; "it makes me feel..." is not. It's just a subjective claim made by ascribing emotional value to something that, inherently, has none. 

Conclusion 2: I waaaaay overidealize sex and probably place too much emotional value on it.

To keep this relatively brief, I would, ideally, like to reserve sex for a relationship. A mental/emotional connection is a must. I have done much reflection as to why: one part is that I don't think I could muster the attraction to have sex with someone I barely know. The other part is safety/security, a (perhaps incorrect) assumption that a person I have bonded with or have an emotionally-invested relationship with is less likely to hurt me in some way (yes, I'm aware this contradicts with my previous conclusion about how all the ways I could see myself being "hurt" are invalid. I don't _like_ that they're invalid, but they seem that way). Again, perhaps I'm putting too much on it, making it a big deal when it's not, wanting something "special" when the act is no such thing...


----------



## sraddatz

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Lets see if I can say all this fairly concisely:
> 
> Conclusion 1: My limitations and inhibitions are completely baseless.
> 
> I think I've mentioned before that I have an whole list of sexual things seem unpleasant to me, sometimes to the point of eliciting a fear reaction.Yet this thread seems to imply that many of these acts are normal. So this got me thinking, why does the thought of so many normal sex acts make me so uneasy, sometimes to the point of tears> Here's what I can up with:
> 
> I kind of see sex as a minefield of potential exploitation: by its very nature one puts oneself in an extremely vulnerable position, where it's so easy for the other person to use and hurt them, and to assert power. That's the key - many of the acts I'm uncomfortable with (in theory) are those where I perceive a power imbalance. Where my position in the act implies: "We are not equals here. He is superior and holds power over me. He is asserting dominance, maybe even using me and implying that I am worthless and beneath him."
> 
> However: no sex act is inherently demeaning, and attaching one's self-worth is to one's sexual activity is unhealthy and unjustifiable.
> 
> All of my perceptions are based on a fear of being used, demeaned, humiliated, and generally treated like shit. Except why would i derive those conclusions from sexual activity? It's not based on the act itself, only my emotional view of it - it's all completely subjective. So why should anyone take it seriously? I have no right or reason to perceive anything done to me sexually as negative. Even discomfort - "I don't like that" - may fall under this claim, unless the reason I don't like it is because of pain. Physical pain is an acceptable reason to say no; "it makes me feel..." is not. It's just a subjective claim made by ascribing emotional value to something that, inherently, has none.
> 
> Conclusion 2: I waaaaay overidealize sex and probably place too much emotional value on it.
> 
> To keep this relatively brief, I would, ideally, like to reserve sex for a relationship. A mental/emotional connection is a must. I have done much reflection as to why: one part is that I don't think I could muster the attraction to have sex with someone I barely know. The other part is safety/security, a (perhaps incorrect) assumption that a person I have bonded with or have an emotionally-invested relationship with is less likely to hurt me in some way (yes, I'm aware this contradicts with my previous conclusion about how all the ways I could see myself being "hurt" are invalid. I don't _like_ that they're invalid, but they seem that way). Again, perhaps I'm putting too much on it, making it a big deal when it's not, wanting something "special" when the act is no such thing...


I think I'm impotent now.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I schedule sex around my shows


----------



## knife

@ScientiaOmnisEst

Overthinking can have many sources. One of the more surprising is Sx with an intellectual drive (which is how I do it).

The thing about sex, I think, is that, until you live with a partner it's this big mysterious Other that the only way you can approach -- especially if you're withdrawn -- is through analysis. (I was pretty interested in sexology when I was 19 and only had my local Borders for company. :tongue: ) But once you've lived with a partner for a while physical intimacy becomes part of the whole package.

I haven't had a physical partner in about a year and a half now and I miss it ...

Anyway. The thing is, there's this hormonal verve to sex, and in the moment you stop thinking about anything else. At least that's what happens to me. Your whole being gets focused on pleasuring your girl, and her guidance helps you do it better.

I'm not sure if this is a sensor thing or not (sorry @GinningPuma4011) but I have noticed that a lot of people expect sexual competence from the get-go. Me, I prefer the learning process -- getting to know your partner's body -- and once you're in that mode stuff that might seem disgusting to someone who's never been there becomes enormously appealing _because it pleasures your partner_ and you like to see them pleasured ... For me, it's the taste of her tongue, of their pussy, the way I cup her breasts, her pubic mound, the tactile sensation of her pubic hair scratching against my skin, that stays with me the longest ...


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## devoid

Yesterday I felt like killing this guy for manipulating my feelings. Today I'm graphically fantasizing about him again. It's a good thing there's an ocean between us. He is trouble... to the highest degree. I wish he would stop making me feel loved. I don't need or want love right now. He says things with such intensity, and has the actions to back them up. I shouldn't have unblocked him. I'm scared he'll come and find me, and I'll have no choice but to grab his beautiful hair, kiss his lips and fuck his brains out.


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I schedule sex around my shows


You need a dvr.


----------



## Andromeda31

@ScientiaOmnisEst

It seems to me as though the type of relationship you require is one where your partner does not place any pressure on you to be intimate and allows you to make all the moves at your own pace. Basically he would allow you to maintain control over the physical contact so that once you become comfortable with him your fear of not being in control would disappear?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

hammersklavier said:


> I'm not sure if this is a sensor thing or not (sorry @GinningPuma4011) but I have noticed that a lot of people expect sexual competence from the get-go. Me, I prefer the learning process -- getting to know your partner's body -- and once you're in that mode stuff that might seem disgusting to someone who's never been there becomes enormously appealing _because it pleasures your partner_ and you like to see them pleasured ... For me, it's the taste of her tongue, of their pussy, the way I cup her breasts, her pubic mound, the tactile sensation of her pubic hair scratching against my skin, that stays with me the longest ...
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


Yeah, I fucking expect it. Getting to know a partner's body is kind of a separate thing. Right off the bat, the guy needs to know how to fuck and find a rhythm. Actually, both parties are responsible for putting in work and knowing how to find a rhythm. If a person can't get that or learn, that's pretty bad. Getting to know a partner's body is finding out what kind of rhythm they like. I don't want a guy flailing on top of me like a fish out of water. What the fuck is that shit? There's no excuse for that. I'll push him right off, get dressed and leave. He'll never see me again. I've done it before.

He should already know how to find a gspot with his fingers, how to kiss, certain things not to do, etc. We can experience each other's body and get to know each other's body as we go along. Of course, there's a learning process with every partner, but there is a degree of competency everyone should have. 

Yes, I expect some competency from the get-go and if the guy wants to keep fucking me, he better be damn competent.


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Yeah, I fucking expect it. Getting to know a partner's body is kind of a separate thing. Right off the bat, the guy needs to know how to fuck and find a rhythm. Actually, both parties are responsible for putting in work and knowing how to find a rhythm. If a person can't get that or learn, that's pretty bad. Getting to know a partner's body is finding out what kind of rhythm they like. I don't want a guy flailing on top of me like a fish out of water. What the fuck is that shit? There's no excuse for that. I'll push him right off, get dressed and leave. He'll never see me again. I've done it before.
> 
> He should already know how to find a gspot with his fingers, how to kiss, certain things not to do, etc. We can experience each other's body and get to know each other's body as we go along. Of course, there's a learning process with every partner, but there is a degree of competency everyone should have.
> 
> Yes, I expect some competency from the get-go and if the guy wants to keep fucking me, he better be damn competent.


I agree, for the most part. Not knowing how to find a g-spot with his fingers is something I can try to teach (although it's a pain in the cooch) but not knowing how to keep a rhythm is a problem. Most men either learn that as soon as they become sexually active or they never do. I've been with guys with a FUCKLOAD of sexual experience (like 60+ partners) who have no idea how to fuck and it is completely unacceptable. They can get with women who are equally incompetent in bed. There is no teaching some people.

Inversely, I've been with men who have had one or two previous sexual partners and were AMAZING in bed. Some men figure out how to keep up a good rhythm their first time. People really don't change much. Unless he's a virgin or close to it, he's probably not trainable.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> I agree, for the most part. Not knowing how to find a g-spot with his fingers is something I can try to teach (although it's a pain in the cooch) but not knowing how to keep a rhythm is a problem. Most men either learn that as soon as they become sexually active or they never do. I've been with guys with a FUCKLOAD of sexual experience (like 60+ partners) who have no idea how to fuck and it is completely unacceptable. They can get with women who are equally incompetent in bed. There is no teaching some people.
> 
> Inversely, I've been with men who have had one or two previous sexual partners and were AMAZING in bed. Some men figure out how to keep up a good rhythm their first time. People really don't change much. Unless he's a virgin or close to it, he's probably not trainable.


Musicians! If you can keep rhythm listening to a song, you can do it when it really matters. 

It's also a lot like playing with a band. You have to listen for the rest of the band to stay in time. When making love, she will give you clues on how fast or slow she wants it. Listen to how she reacts. I imagine it's the same skill set put to a different use.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

"La Perla? Agent Prov?"

My man... I'm a broke ass college student. I don't know who you think I are. Like, what's going to happen now? Are you about to take me shopping?

EDIT: I realize I posted something similar in here about this, but c'mon. Successful, 36 yr old man asking a 23 yr old in school holding down a part-time retail job and contributing work to three other organizations/companies.

Be real for a min and think with the head that's on your shoulders


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Lets see if I can say all this fairly concisely:
> 
> Conclusion 1: My limitations and inhibitions are completely baseless.
> 
> I think I've mentioned before that I have an whole list of sexual things seem unpleasant to me, sometimes to the point of eliciting a fear reaction.Yet this thread seems to imply that many of these acts are normal. So this got me thinking, why does the thought of so many normal sex acts make me so uneasy, sometimes to the point of tears> Here's what I can up with:
> 
> I kind of see sex as a minefield of potential exploitation: by its very nature one puts oneself in an extremely vulnerable position, where it's so easy for the other person to use and hurt them, and to assert power. That's the key - many of the acts I'm uncomfortable with (in theory) are those where I perceive a power imbalance. Where my position in the act implies: "We are not equals here. He is superior and holds power over me. He is asserting dominance, maybe even using me and implying that I am worthless and beneath him."
> 
> However: no sex act is inherently demeaning, and attaching one's self-worth is to one's sexual activity is unhealthy and unjustifiable.
> 
> All of my perceptions are based on a fear of being used, demeaned, humiliated, and generally treated like shit. Except why would i derive those conclusions from sexual activity? It's not based on the act itself, only my emotional view of it - it's all completely subjective. So why should anyone take it seriously? I have no right or reason to perceive anything done to me sexually as negative. Even discomfort - "I don't like that" - may fall under this claim, unless the reason I don't like it is because of pain. Physical pain is an acceptable reason to say no; "it makes me feel..." is not. It's just a subjective claim made by ascribing emotional value to something that, inherently, has none.



Hmmm Perhaps I can give you a different opinion on things and see how you like my conclusion instead.

First off, you really can't look to a confession thread to define "normal" Well it depends what you mean by "normal". The things in this thread may be common, but not done by the majority of people having sex (some are and some are not). And some people, especially the people that have more to "confess" may skew any perceptions. But nothing here is considered immoral or "bad" if that is what you mean.
To answer your question in the first paragraph, I would assume it was because of how you were raise, not just your parents, but society and your environment as well. And you are a woman, and, last time I check, their is a social stigma against women who are not "pure" where purity is compared to virginity as a way to get women to not have sex berfore marrage and end up hating themselves for being sexual beings (well maybe not asexual women, but other women may have learned to feel shame because they were taught that sex is shameful, especially in more sexually conservative areas). ... As far as you crying, I am very sorry *hugs*

For me, sex can be a very vulnerable thing where you are with someone you trust. We are taught that certain sex acts are bad or we are made to feel bad about our bodies and we just start to internalize some of those things. Whether they are true or not, that is how we feel and we need to be with someone who respects how we feel, even if it was not logical, just how we were raised. And both parties can feel vulnerable. And yes, some men, perhaps a lot of men, maybe even most men, may feel vulnerable during sex, that is why it is intimate (it is a shared vulnerability between two people who trust each other and are comfortable enough with each other to be vulnerable). ... As far s men having more power, that may be a cultural norm for men to initiate, but I don't think it goes BDSM style that often and may humans with penises (not all label themselves as male, such as moi) are not into being more dominant and some just really love to be submissive (Omg, if a woman I like wants to tell be what to do and be in control, that would be soooo hott *is biting lower lip a little*). So the power dynamics are not set in stone and you can choose to be equal or even for you to have control, if you ever decide you want that (well you both talk it over and decide ... communication is important in sex and relationships, imo).

"However: no sex act is inherently demeaning, and attaching one's self-worth is to one's sexual activity is unhealthy and unjustifiable." - I think this is true, except I think one can justify it. Can you blame someone who was raised to have sexual hang ups for having sexual hang ups? I think we can cut people slack as they grow and learn to accept themselves lol

That last paragraph seems like you are trying to be perfectly "logical" and ignoring that it is okay to have feelings and that you don't need to justify your feelings. Or, I could say, you made a value based conclusion while disregarding and minimizing other values you have, imo. You can still be used (if you are told that he wants a long term emotional relationship and not just sex, but is only with you for sex, then he lied, i.e. "used" you when you wanted to be more to him than a sex doll ... alternatively, if they only care about their pleasure and don't care about if you are enjoying yourself or not, then I would say they are being selfish and using you), demeaned/humiliated (some people are into being called names during sex, but anyone who crosses your boundaries demeans you by disrespecting your feelings), and treat you like shit (such as do stuff that you don't want and don't consent too). Now you are right that these acts are not inherently bad (which is why you should not judge other consenting adults), but then you use that as a reason to undermine your own feelings instead of coming to the conclusion that your feelings and you decide what acts are acceptable and not acceptable for you i.e. you define what is fun and what is not kosher for your own body, i.e. your boundaries. It is okay to feel uncomfortable and you don't have to justify your comfort level and if someone tries to get you to change your mind by undermining the importance of your feelings to you, then they don't really care about you, just themselves. 

_So why should anyone take it seriously? _
Because they respect you

_I have no right or reason to perceive anything done to me sexually as negative. Even discomfort - "I don't like that" - may fall under this claim, unless the reason I don't like it is because of pain. Physical pain is an acceptable reason to say no; "it makes me feel..." is not. _
What is positive or negative is based on emotions and personal values (some people think pain is a positive thing). I bet many could argue that nothing is inherently positive or negative, it is just that humans ascribe value to things and our existence makes it positive or negative and without being to ascribe value, there are no positives or negative, there just is. And your body is your domain, so you are free to define whatever system of values you want for it and "it makes me uncomfortable" with no explanation is a perfectly fine reason, because that means that you are either not ready to be intimate with that person in that way yet and/or that it would be something that breaks that intimacy by destroying your trust and feeling betrayed (because you did not want it and said person would have taken the control you had over your own body).

_It's just a subjective claim made by ascribing emotional value to something that, inherently, has none. _
Very few things are objective. And even the things that are "objective" can't be proved (we can't have conversations about the would outside ourselves without assumptions ... some assumptions are simple, such as assuming that the universe is not a figment of my imagination nor have my memories been tampered by father time too much) and some are more complex (such as talking in all the complete data in the world and making assumptions that we may not be aware of in order to see meaning in what is going on). ... I think the world is very subjective, especially value judgments and feelings are kind of like their own value system. That is what I believe anyways.




> Conclusion 2: I waaaaay overidealize sex and probably place too much emotional value on it.
> 
> To keep this relatively brief, I would, ideally, like to reserve sex for a relationship. A mental/emotional connection is a must. I have done much reflection as to why: one part is that I don't think I could muster the attraction to have sex with someone I barely know. The other part is safety/security, a (perhaps incorrect) assumption that a person I have bonded with or have an emotionally-invested relationship with is less likely to hurt me in some way (yes, I'm aware this contradicts with my previous conclusion about how all the ways I could see myself being "hurt" are invalid. I don't _like_ that they're invalid, but they seem that way). Again, perhaps I'm putting too much on it, making it a big deal when it's not, wanting something "special" when the act is no such thing...


Sex is intimate and I can say that a handjob with someone you emotionally trust, is so much better than sex with someone you don't lol. I agree with you feeling/heart here, but not your mind (I agree with needing a connection, trust, and that stuff, but not with your feelings being "invalid". I would say that feelings may not be/seem reasonable/too harsh or contradictory, but I would not say they are invalid. Funny thing, supposedly people under emotional pain have a lower physical pain tolerance. I think the study had said that the two sources of pain are processed in the same part of the brain, but I'm not sure).

I think your issue is that your head and your heart just don't agree with each other, so you don't know what to do. Your heart seems scared of your brains conclusion and your brain seems to not want to listen to what your heart has to say or value your heart's perception on the matter, and thus there is a conflict. Or, at least, that is how I see it

*hugs* 




Andromeda31 said:


> @_ScientiaOmnisEst_
> 
> It seems to me as though the type of relationship you require is one where your partner does not place any pressure on you to be intimate and allows you to make all the moves at your own pace. Basically he would allow you to maintain control over the physical contact so that once you become comfortable with him your fear of not being in control would disappear?


I would say that any loving partner that respects their partner should be this way towards any act their partner is not yet ready for (it does not have to be sexual intercourse or handjobs, it could be something that is considered very "kinky"), but would like to try, imo (assuming that one partner is ready for it and that there has been healthy communication going on). It respects a partner's boundaries, respect for the pace of their partner's learning to be comfortable, and creates a supportive sexual environment, imo.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

It's late, but I want to respond to this anyway:


Mr. Meepers said:


> Hmmm Perhaps I can give you a different opinion on things and see how you like my conclusion instead.
> [Snips]


If anything, the problem is with my _not_ being a sexual being like seemingly everyone else is. I already have a low drive and interest that has actually led me to question if I'm demisexual or grey-a or something like that (I think not). You may have misunderstood a little, I've never considered anything here immoral or bad, just frightening. Potentially dangerous...especially emotionally. I have no problem with someone else being into something odd (or not so odd, I'm just uptight)...then I imagine myself engaging in the same...and it's effing terrifying. I'm not so much expecting to be morally defiled by it as psychologically messed up or just plain hurt and yes, disrespected. You kind of outlined my fears (or perhaps, expectations) well here:



> You can still be used (if you are told that he wants a long term emotional relationship and not just sex, but is only with you for sex, then he lied, i.e. "used" you when you wanted to be more to him than a sex doll ... alternatively, if they only care about their pleasure and don't care about if you are enjoying yourself or not, then I would say they are being selfish and using you), demeaned/humiliated (some people are into being called names during sex, but anyone who crosses your boundaries demeans you by disrespecting your feelings), and treat you like shit (such as do stuff that you don't want and don't consent too).



There's self-esteem involved as well. I know this. I've nearly talked myself down with it before, but it never quite works. This sense of "Why should anyone give a crap about my 'boundaries', why should they care? I'm inexperienced, cowardly, and probably annoying with all my limits and hang-ups. I'm not that important." I know this mindset exists, but that doesn't stop it from influencing me. I like to think it's wrong, but that's never quite enough to make it go away. 



> I think your issue is that your head and your heart just don't agree with each other, so you don't know what to do. Your heart seems scared of your brains conclusion and your brain seems to not want to listen to what your heart has to say or value your heart's perception on the matter, and thus there is a conflict. Or, at least, that is how I see it.


This is so perfect, you seriously could have just written this paragraph and made sense of everything.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> It's late, but I want to respond to this anyway:
> 
> 
> If anything, the problem is with my _not_ being a sexual being like seemingly everyone else is. I already have a low drive and interest that has actually led me to question if I'm demisexual or grey-a or something like that (I think not). You may have misunderstood a little, I've never considered anything here immoral or bad, just frightening. Potentially dangerous...especially emotionally. I have no problem with someone else being into something odd (or not so odd, I'm just uptight)...then I imagine myself engaging in the same...and it's effing terrifying. I'm not so much expecting to be morally defiled by it as psychologically messed up or just plain hurt and yes, disrespected. You kind of outlined my fears (or perhaps, expectations) well here:


Oh sorry, that was just a guess and I was trying to show that there was more too it, but the point was that you are uncomfortable with things and that is all the reason in the world not to do that just yet. 

As far as you not being a sexual being and everyone else being one, you are not alone and even those that are experienced, I'm sure there are a lot that will be patient with you and let you go at your own pace because they care about you ^__^



> There's self-esteem involved as well. I know this. I've nearly talked myself down with it before, but it never quite works. This sense of "Why should anyone give a crap about my 'boundaries', why should they care? I'm inexperienced, cowardly, and probably annoying with all my limits and hang-ups. *I'm not that important.*" I know this mindset exists, but that doesn't stop it from influencing me. I like to think it's wrong, but that's never quite enough to make it go away.


Hahaha First thing I thought when I read this "This reminds me of some of the enneagram 9 confessions" because a lot of us feel that we are not important (our brains may realize we are just as important as anyone else, but our hearts feel like we are pretty worthless sometimes lol). I'm sorry *hugs*, but you can't be too cowardly, I mean, you shared your feelings here, so there must have been some fear/vulnerability in that, even if it was just a tiny bit *hugs*

P.S. You matter, inexperience/scared/"annoying" or not, you matter ^__^ (That may not change your mind, but I thought you should know that other people think that you do ^__^)



> This is so perfect, you seriously could have just written this paragraph and made sense of everything.


Thank you ^__^ I will try to learn to be more brief for next time lol


----------



## GinningPuma4011

This video still makes me so wet. I would've came on the spot if I were at this show


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> This video still makes me so wet. I would've came on the spot if I were at this show


I'll learn to play it for you if that's all it takes to get you off.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> I'll learn to play it for you if that's all it takes to get you off.


Knowing how to play blues guitar and/or funk (best if you know both) and/or breaking into LZ is the quickest way to my vag. Also, my ass and throat. You get an all access pass


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Knowing how to play blues guitar and/or breaking into LZ is the quickest way to my vag. Also, my ass and throat. You get an all access pass


I almost always play the blues. Zep is my all time fave. I have the fallen angel tattooed on my right arm.


----------



## sraddatz

Already know that song. Playing it for years. My go tos are over the hills, babe I'm gonna leave you, 10 years gone. I like to play, in my time of dying when I'm in open G. Fucking great band.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> I almost always play the blues. Zep is my all time fave. I have the fallen angel tattooed on my right arm.





sraddatz said:


> Already know that song. Playing it for years. My go tos are over the hills, babe I'm gonna leave you, 10 years gone. I like to play, in my time of dying when I'm in open G. Fucking great band.


Please, stop. If you know how to play Smokestack Lightning or Born Under A Bad Sign, I am fucking done. 

---------------------------------------------

I've had a thing for G. Love for the longest fucking time. So glad GL&SS released new material


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Please, stop. If you know how to play Smokestack Lightning or Born Under A Bad Sign, I am fucking done.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> I've had a thing for G. Love for the longest fucking time. So glad GL&SS released new material


Never learned those two. Don't have the effects for smokestack. I'll whip out some Robert Johnson on you, though.


----------



## sraddatz

I'm done. You can change your panties now.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> I'll whip out some Robert Johnson on you, though.


You're killing me


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> I'm done. You can change your panties now.


I seriously need to


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I seriously need to


You have no idea how good that makes me feel. My wife is b just so "Meh" about my guitar playing.


----------



## sraddatz

I played "something" by the Beatles at our wedding. Just me and my acoustic guitar.


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Please, stop. If you know how to play Smokestack Lightning or Born Under A Bad Sign, I am fucking done.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> I've had a thing for G. Love for the longest fucking time. So glad GL&SS released new material


Listening to born under a bad sign. Yeah, I could do that. I know the riff already, just need to add the solo stuff over the top. A lot of improv. easy peasy.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> Listening to born under a bad sign. Yeah, I could do that. I know the riff already, just need to add the solo stuff over the top. A lot of improv. easy peasy.


There's nothing like the original and I love Cream, but I fucking love this version. I saw him play it when he was in town. Very small venue, intimate setting. I was right in front of the stage and melting in my seat


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> There's nothing like the original and I love Cream, but I fucking love this version. I saw him play it when he was in town. Very small venue, intimate setting. I was right in front of the stage and melting in my seat


I figured you were a big fan of Cream.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Bye.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> I went on a first date with someone I clicked with, and only gave him a blowjob. I think I'm making progress.


Good for you. It's kind of exciting when she makes you wait, but not too long. Keeping the pussy a mystery is hot.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

No one looks good with a Caesar cut. No one. Stop


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> No one looks good with a Caesar cut. No one. Stop


A what?


----------



## FePa

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I think I may be suffering from phimosis. Don't know what I should do about it.


Phimosis is usually dignosted when you're a kid, if your gland comes out easily when you are already adult, when you're erect, is not. 
If all of the sudden it doesn't, might be an infection. 
You should get checked. 
There are hormonal creams to be used to relax the skin and open up and you should masturbate or have sex.
In last case, surgery. Not necessarily full circumcision if you don't want to. 

Btw, @William I am, I thought 3x in 12h was a lot but after an amazing partner that we get excited only hugging, 3x in 3h rocks!


----------



## sraddatz

Just another night playing the blues and watching baseball. For some reason, I had the inspiration to start working on "Born Under a Bad Sign" on my Les Paul.


----------



## FePa

For some unknown reason. ..


----------



## daleks_exterminate

GinningPuma4011 said:


> No one looks good with a Caesar cut. No one. Stop


I disagree, but then not everyone is:


----------



## sraddatz

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I disagree, but then not everyone is:
> View attachment 204866


George Clooney. I'm totally not gay, but I would love to look like that guy. He's so cool! Man crush.


----------



## FePa

Am I strange for not carrying much for him ?


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> Am I strange for not carrying much for him ?


To each his (or her) own, I guess.


----------



## William I am

FePa said:


> Btw, @_William I am_, I thought 3x in 12h was a lot but after an amazing partner that we get excited only hugging, 3x in 3h rocks!


Hehe, well that's hardly my record, but it had been a long time without and it was a little rough.


----------



## devoid

Went in for a routine STD screening, and this dumb bitch new nurse is pissing me off.

"How many sexual partners have you had in the last year?"
"Umm... eight I think."
"WHAT? In the last YEAR?" (gasp)

Yeah bitch, did I fucking stutter? Don't give me that shocked condescending tone, this is your fucking job.

Then again, the cunts standing outside and protesting pissed me off even more. I had to console two hysterical women who were there to get an abortion because they were harassed by religious twats. THIS is why I'm moving to Europe.


----------



## William I am

devoid said:


> Went in for a routine STD screening, and this dumb bitch new nurse is pissing me off.
> 
> "How many sexual partners have you had in the last year?"
> "Umm... eight I think."
> "WHAT? In the last YEAR?" (gasp)
> 
> Yeah bitch, did I fucking stutter? Don't give me that shocked condescending tone, this is your fucking job.
> 
> Then again, the cunts standing outside and protesting pissed me off even more. I had to console two hysterical women who were there to get an abortion because they were harassed by religious twats. THIS is why I'm moving to Europe.


Take me with you. We can share a room on a ship and keep each other entertained the whole way.

Also fuck her. What a dumb bitch. They've never asked me that at reception, btw. That's kinda weird that they did. It's usually a paper questionnaire that just gets filed, at least here in CA.


----------



## FePa

Come and visit me here, guys

Let's have some fun


----------



## William I am

FePa said:


> Come and visit me here, guys
> 
> Let's have some fun


So, you want us to run train on you? Hmm. 
Are you buying us tickets to get us to you? Also, where are you?


----------



## FePa

William I am said:


> So, you want us to run train on you? Hmm.
> Are you buying us tickets to get us to you? Also, where are you?


Run train on me ?? What's that? 

I'm in Denmark


----------



## William I am

FePa said:


> Run train on me ?? What's that?
> 
> I'm in Denmark


Run train = a gangbang where it's one right after the other. It has some more negative connotations though, which I'm ignoring for purposes of what's in your panties


----------



## sraddatz

If she won't get me off, can she at least go to bed early? Or shopping? Buy me a hooker? I'm so backed up, I think I can taste it in the back of my throat.


----------



## MeShell

My confession :x - I've never had sex before. 

I came VERY close to it when I was 17 years old and was seeing a guy who was 23. 
He was about to move across the country and wanted me to follow him, go to school there and live with him. That was not going to happen, haha. 

But anyways, he somehow forgot to buy a condom, but promised he wouldn't come.. It didn't fit anyways, but looking back at this this was a BIG LESSON for me.
I could have gotten pregnant or an STD (!!!!!!) I was not thinking at all...

I'd rather lose my virginity to a guy that I know I'm in love with and have been in a relationship with for a long time. Him moving to the other side of the country is no excuse =p


----------



## GinningPuma4011

No and no, thank you.


----------



## devoid

I went to a political fundraiser with my grandparents because they kept pestering me. Met a 55 year old film producer who I spent the rest of the night fantasizing about fucking. My age limits are getting progressively more lax every month it seems. :x


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> I went to a political fundraiser with my grandparents because they kept pestering me. Met a 55 year old film producer who I spent the rest of the night fantasizing about fucking. My age limits are getting progressively more lax every month it seems. :x


If you start prowling the nursing home, I'm taking you to my house until you're fully recuperated.


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> If you start prowling the nursing home, I'm taking you to my house until you're fully recuperated.


LOL. Well they have to be young enough to spend a solid hour fucking at the very least.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> LOL. Well they have to be young enough to spend a solid hour fucking at the very least.


They have pills for that you know. Nothing like an 85 year old with a raging hard on.


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> They have pills for that you know. Nothing like an 85 year old with a raging hard on.


Unless they have pills that will stop them from taking a breather or fixing their back, not interested.


----------



## Noctis

MeShell said:


> My confession :x - I've never had sex before.
> 
> I came VERY close to it when I was 17 years old and was seeing a guy who was 23.
> He was about to move across the country and wanted me to follow him, go to school there and live with him. That was not going to happen, haha.
> 
> But anyways, he somehow forgot to buy a condom, but promised he wouldn't come.. It didn't fit anyways, but looking back at this this was a BIG LESSON for me.
> I could have gotten pregnant or an STD (!!!!!!) I was not thinking at all...
> 
> I'd rather lose my virginity to a guy that I know I'm in love with and have been in a relationship with for a long time. Him moving to the other side of the country is no excuse =p


I am glad I am not alone in the v-card club here. I am a virgin myself.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> Unless they have pills that will stop them from taking a breather or fixing their back, not interested.


I've been curious to try that shit. let me just say I don't need to. I'm worried it would make my dick explode, and not in a good way.


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> I've been curious to try that shit. let me just say I don't need to. I'm worried it would make my dick explode, and not in a good way.


I know a few guys who tried it without needing it. Apparently it makes you get hard for absolutely no reason periodically throughout the day, and there's no way to make it go back down. So you get a painful erection just from standing up.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> I know a few guys who tried it without needing it. Apparently it makes you get hard for absolutely no reason periodically throughout the day, and there's no way to make it go back down. So you get a painful erection just from standing up.


I call those my teen years.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

This makes me not want to have sex anyone who I don't know or trust.


----------



## devoid

@Grandmaster Yoda
That is truly terrifying.


----------



## sraddatz

damn I look hot today. That line at the bank isn't for the tellers, it's ladies waiting for my cock.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Alright. I'm done. I'm not going to chase you anymore


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> I know a few guys who tried it without needing it. Apparently it makes you get hard for absolutely no reason periodically throughout the day, and there's no way to make it go back down. So you get a painful erection just from standing up.


Crud, that's horrifying. I ain't gonna try try that shit :/


----------



## sraddatz

Oh, why not. The chase is the best part.


----------



## FePa

I hate when I'm with someone I'm ridiculously hopeless attracted to and we cannot go somewhere to consume this inner fire on me.
Sometimes I ever feel like canceling the meeting if I know we cannot have sex.
Hihihihi too horny ?


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> I hate when I'm with someone I'm ridiculously hopeless attracted to and we cannot go somewhere to consume this inner fire on me.
> Sometimes I ever feel like canceling the meeting if I know we cannot have sex.
> Hihihihi too horny ?


Is there such a thing as being too horny?


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> Is there such a thing as being too horny?


YES! ;_; Like when you sit on a stool in art class and suddenly start spasming from your crotch so violently you fall over and knock down your aisle - and then realise you just creamed your pants. Or when you're sitting in Mass Comm so horny that you start fantasizing about every man you see, and then have a weird rape fantasy about finger banging the girl in front of you. Or when trying to get work/homework done and so horny that you have to stop and masturbate 7 times in one day just to get anything done.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> YES! ;_; Like when you sit on a stool in art class and suddenly start spasming from your crotch so violently you fall over and knock down your aisle - and then realise you just creamed your pants. Or when you're sitting in Mass Comm so horny that you start fantasizing about every man you see, and then have a weird rape fantasy about finger banging the girl in front of you. Or when trying to get work/homework done and so horny that you have to stop and masturbate 7 times in one day just to get anything done.


OK. I hear you. Mine is more like I can't focus on anything other than sex.


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> OK. I hear you. Mine is more like I can't focus on anything other than sex.


Yes. And that would be because you have a normal sex drive. xD


----------



## devoid

sraddatz said:


> When I'm depressed my drive goes to shit. I think it does for most people.


My drive is still 100% there actually. I was masturbating furiously this morning. But I'm feeling so emotionally distant I can't fathom having sex with anyone. Also, depression doesn't normally impact my sex drive that much. Sex is my drug; it helps me cope with depression.


----------



## sraddatz

devoid said:


> My drive is still 100% there actually. I was masturbating furiously this morning. But I'm feeling so emotionally distant I can't fathom having sex with anyone. Also, depression doesn't normally impact my sex drive that much. Sex is my drug; it helps me cope with depression.


I get depressed because I don't have enough sex. Seriously. Sometimes any way. Not constantly, but when I really think about it.


----------



## FePa

I believe masturbation x will to have sex with someone to be different things, not exclusively linked to sex drive...

Ah, that's right, the IUD 
Well, it can happen anyways

(Hopefully not with me, though)


----------



## Kyandigaru

I want those nights flled with cuddles and heavey breathing. Where he puts his arms around my body to protect me even in my sleep. 
I want those mornings where we lay in bed and talk about what we are going to do for the day. Staring at the ceiling thinking about what to say next. Looking over at his stubble filled jaw. I want this morning, that night and other to follow.


----------



## devoid

I never should have unblocked him. I was prepared to pass him off as some asshole PUA, and then he had to go and calm me down and make up. And subtly remind me that he loves me. My gut is telling me that he still belongs in my life in some way, though I don't yet understand how or why. I hate listening to my gut.


----------



## drmiller100

my confession is i outted myself on the entp relationship thread.

http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/130242-ask-entps-relationship-questions-268.html

his argument is Sx stackings are insanely jealous and never never never cheat or have extramarital sex. he has logicks.


----------



## devoid

drmiller100 said:


> my confession is i outted myself on the entp relationship thread.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/130242-ask-entps-relationship-questions-268.html
> 
> his argument is Sx stackings are insanely jealous and never never never cheat or have extramarital sex. he has logicks.


Jealous people are often the ones who cheat. Jealous partners tend to be more controlling, and feel like they are "owed" certain things from their SO, thus leading them to feel justified in cheating when their SO fails to give them what they feel entitled to.


----------



## knife

drmiller100 said:


> my confession is i outted myself on the entp relationship thread.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/130242-ask-entps-relationship-questions-268.html
> 
> his argument is Sx stackings are insanely jealous and never never never cheat or have extramarital sex. he has logicks.


*Never ever straw man my position. Now you're really starting to piss me off. There are insults and then there are INSULTS.*


devoid said:


> Jealous people are often the ones who cheat. Jealous partners tend to be more controlling, and feel like they are "owed" certain things from their SO, thus leading them to feel justified in cheating when their SO fails to give them what they feel entitled to.


Yeah, and I didn't say that. I merely pointed out that the majority of Sx's that I know are jealous and gave an explanation as to why. He called out the position and it took me quite some time to get something workable out of him.

Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## FePa

devoid said:


> Jealous people are often the ones who cheat. Jealous partners tend to be more controlling, and feel like they are "owed" certain things from their SO, thus leading them to feel justified in cheating when their SO fails to give them what they feel entitled to.


:shocked:


----------



## sraddatz

I have very vivid fantasies. I'm an intp, and live in my head most of the time. When I fantasize, it's like a movie playing in my mind. I can almost smell, feel, taste this woman. Are these different for people with other personality types, or is it just part of the human condition?


----------



## FePa

Do we share functions? 
Can't remember. ..
But I have this kind of vivid imagination too
When I'm fantasizing about someone I can feel their smell, their touch, their voice. .. it's really vivid!


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> Do we share functions?
> Can't remember. ..
> But I have this kind of vivid imagination too
> When I'm fantasizing about someone I can feel their smell, their touch, their voice. .. it's really vivid!


Intp


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> Intp


Yeah, but which are your functions? 
Ti-dom, right?


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> Yeah, but which are your functions?
> Ti-dom, right?


I think so, but I can't remember for sure. Can't find if I put it in my profile on this phone. Grrrr!


----------



## FePa

Ti Ne Si Fe
Ok, then maybe would it be the Ne, if it's fantasy. 
Si if it's memory


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Ugh, I hate grocery shopping and cooking. I need someone who'll do both for me. Maybe something'll come out of fucking these chefs


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Ugh, I hate grocery shopping and cooking. I need someone who'll do both for me. Maybe something'll come out of fucking these chefs












I'm a good cook, too. Here is what I smoked this last weekend. Oh, you're too fun!


----------



## sraddatz

Delete.


----------



## Golden Rose

sraddatz said:


> Would it be bad to confess I donated half of this to a charity to feed the homeless?


Why should it be bad? That's a wonderful thing.


----------



## sraddatz

Karma said:


> Why should it be bad? That's a wonderful thing.


It feels bad to tout it.


----------



## Rafiki

@sraddatz

did you eat the other half like a gluttonous voracious pig?


----------



## sraddatz

pancaketreehouse said:


> @sraddatz
> 
> did you eat the other half like a gluttonous voracious pig?


Almost. It was delicious. Foodgasm!!

Jack stack dry rub and 4 hours on the smoker.


----------



## William I am

Karma said:


> Why should it be bad? That's a wonderful thing.


Unless you're Ayn Rand ....


----------



## sraddatz

William I am said:


> Unless you're Ayn Rand ....


Fuck Ayn Rand. She's a cunt! I'd rather be called a Marxist, which I'm not. At least that implies you give a shit about someone other than yourself. 

OK, I'm done. Sorry about that.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> I'm a good cook, too. Here is what I smoked this last weekend. Oh, you're too fun!


Go away


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> sraddatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go away
> 
> 
> 
> No way. I'm having too much fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## an_doer

having an jerk off race and see who cum 1st..


----------



## Rafiki

@_an_doer_

is there a biscuit on the floor in the middle ?

every cookie's better glazed


----------



## Rafiki

sraddatz said:


> Fuck Ayn Rand. She's a cunt! I'd rather be called a Marxist, which I'm not. At least that implies you give a shit about someone other than yourself.
> 
> OK, I'm done. Sorry about that.



i think the point was that the man who is most happy is most resourceful, useful, etc.
i'd have to read A LOT A LOT more to not be pontificating like an asshole
but is it all selfish and dark?


----------



## William I am

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_an_doer_
> 
> is there a biscuit on the floor in the middle ?
> 
> every cookie's better glazed


I don't say this very often, but ew dude. Gross.




sraddatz said:


> Fuck Ayn Rand. She's a cunt! I'd rather be called a Marxist, which I'm not. At least that implies you give a shit about someone other than yourself.
> 
> OK, I'm done. Sorry about that.


Yeahp. Fuck her with a hot poker.



pancaketreehouse said:


> i think the point was that the man who is most happy is most resourceful, useful, etc.
> i'd have to read A LOT A LOT more to not be pontificating like an asshole
> but is it all selfish and dark?


Yep.


----------



## Rafiki

@William I am

can you crash course me in ayn rand right now


----------



## Rafiki

bah read wikipedia
got a lil bit


----------



## Rafiki

@devoid
are you ever not here  

also lemme ask
if the answer isn't "an answer"
of what are you _devoid_​


----------



## GinningPuma4011




----------



## devoid

pancaketreehouse said:


> @devoid
> are you ever not here
> 
> also lemme ask
> if the answer isn't "an answer"
> of what are you _devoid_​


I've been on a lot this past week. Sometimes I leave for months at a time.

I created this new username when I returned to Personality Cafe about two years ago. I had just tried to commit suicide, after I had to drop out of school due to a painful chronic illness. Then I left my long distance boyfriend of the previous two years, who had lied to me about being married and been emotionally unstable. I couldn't find a job, I had to completely cut off communication with my abusive family, and I was in a new place with no friends and no support network. I brought with me nothing but clothes. I felt very much devoid - not of one thing, but all things.

Since then, my life has had its ups and downs, though mostly ups now. I'm doing much better. But I still remember where I came from and what I'm fighting against.


----------



## Rafiki

@devoid
ah
wow glad i asked

you've overcome a lot it seems
thanks


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Go away


I suck really bad at reading sarcasm. If I'm bothering you, just let me know, and I'll stop.


----------



## knife

@devoid

Abusive families are the worst. And I should know. :/


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> I suck really bad at reading sarcasm. If I'm bothering you, just let me know, and I'll stop.


No, you're fine. Lol


----------



## sraddatz

pancaketreehouse said:


> @William I am
> 
> can you crash course me in ayn rand right now


Should I help out?


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I'd like to think so. The school really tries to prep us for professional life. They make us take a class in freshman yr that's all about how to write your resume, how to interview, dress properly, etc.
> 
> I've done interviews for co-ops/internships, random job hunting and I've interviewed candidates for certain positions before.


I ask because it takes work for me. I really suck at guessing what people want to hear, so I don't really bother. I'm just myself, take it or leave it. If we seem to be a good fit, great. If not, I'll find somewhere else.


----------



## sraddatz

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I wear patchouli.


I'm simple. I just use Nivea after shave. I put a little on my wrists after I do my face. I really like the way it smells.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> *Big hugs incoming* He is very rude to say "You're just like every other woman, telling me what I want to hear so you can use me to get what you want." However he seems very complex, as he seems as you said a good person at heart, yet he has some issues from the past that are plaguing him. Sometimes those issues can really damage a person's perception and trust of other people as hurts accumulate over time and build up.


I would love him indefinitely if I thought he'd let me. But he can't let anyone in yet. When I was with him, one day he was very upset and distant. I said, "It's okay to feel happy sometimes." And he said, "Having you here is distracting me. I feel like I've ignored my son." He's said that he doesn't think he can have a relationship again. So I need to let go and live my life. It hurts.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> I'm simple. I just use Nivea after shave. I put a little on my wrists after I do my face. I really like the way it smells.


Ugghhhhhhh


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> I would love him indefinitely if I thought he'd let me. But he can't let anyone in yet. When I was with him, one day he was very upset and distant. I said, "It's okay to feel happy sometimes." And he said, "Having you here is distracting me. I feel like I've ignored my son." He's said that he doesn't think he can have a relationship again. So I need to let go and live my life. It hurts.


Maybe he is torn between you and his son. He fears that if he gives too much time to you, he would be neglecting his son.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Maybe he is torn between you and his son. He fears that if he gives too much time to you, he would be neglecting his son.


His son died over a year ago. He is still grieving. There are other factors to it as well. The last woman he's been with was the mother, and they split up only a month before the child got sick - because she cheated on him. He's said that he isn't sure if he can ever be in a relationship again. But I know that a part of him wants to. In any case, he's across the ocean now and I won't be back for nearly a year. So I don't know why I'm so stuck on this now.


----------



## sraddatz

hammersklavier said:


> @Noctis Hence why PUAs are negatively defined. They're basically real-life incubi, not pleasant characters to associate with at all.
> @sraddatz @Daleks_exterminate _I_ use Old Spice. It seems to be the most effective deodorant on the market.
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


Ok. No offense. When I think of old spice, I just think of the aftershave. You know, the kind that melts your face when you splash it on.


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Ugghhhhhhh


I mean, I use dog urine as after shave. My wife likes that because it keeps all the other women away. She also uses dryer sheets to mark her territory. Single guys don't use dryer sheets.


----------



## Rafiki

devoid said:


> I would love him indefinitely if I thought he'd let me. But he can't let anyone in yet. When I was with him, one day he was very upset and distant. I said, "It's okay to feel happy sometimes." And he said, "Having you here is distracting me. I feel like I've ignored my son." He's said that he doesn't think he can have a relationship again. So I need to let go and live my life. It hurts.



there's always the future

you know in Latin _futurus_ is a future participle of "to be" and means "about to be"



the future is real!
the future will be!


----------



## sraddatz

pancaketreehouse said:


> there's always the future
> 
> you know in Latin _futurus_ is a future participle of "to be" and means "about to be"
> 
> 
> 
> the future is real!
> the future will be!


I'm kind of a language nerd.


----------



## Rafiki

@_sraddatz_
members of the same club

any in particular?
any thing about language in particular?


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> His son died over a year ago. He is still grieving. There are other factors to it as well. The last woman he's been with was the mother, and they split up only a month before the child got sick - because she cheated on him. He's said that he isn't sure if he can ever be in a relationship again. But I know that a part of him wants to. In any case, he's across the ocean now and I won't be back for nearly a year. So I don't know why I'm so stuck on this now.


Perhaps because you still care about him, have feelings for him and you are attracted to his positive personality qualities. Maybe you wanted to help him resolve his emotional issues and make him feel better.


----------



## sraddatz

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_sraddatz_
> members of the same club
> 
> any in particular?
> any thing about language in particular?


I know a lot of Spanish. I'd love to be fluent. I want to immerse myself in the culture. That, and I totally have a weakness for latinas.
I've never been with one, but I think the bronze skin is so gorgeous! Lol. 

Since I know so much Spanish, of course there is a familiarity with its Latin roots. So from there, I'll bet learning Italian and French wouldn't be too much of a stretch. 

When I was a child, my grandma used to say the Lord's Prayer in Danish before we ate. She was first generation here in the US. I'd like to carry on that tradition, and learn more as well. 

My heritage on my Dad's side is German. I'd like to learn some of that as well. 

I think what is most interesting is the similarities in how we express ourselves, regardless of which language we speak. There also are hints of the history of sociology in the words we use. American English is such a hodge podge of all kinds of languages. Is that not a major piece of our history?


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> I know a lot of Spanish. I'd love to be fluent. I want to immerse myself in the culture. That, and I totally have a weakness for latinas.
> I've never been with one, but I think the bronze skin is so gorgeous! Lol.
> 
> Since I know so much Spanish, of course there is a familiarity with its Latin roots. So from there, I'll bet learning Italian and French wouldn't be too much of a stretch.
> 
> When I was a child, my grandma used to say the Lord's Prayer in Danish before we ate. She was first generation here in the US. I'd like to carry on that tradition, and learn more as well.
> 
> My heritage on my Dad's side is German. I'd like to learn some of that as well.
> 
> I think what is most interesting is the similarities in how we express ourselves, regardless of which language we speak. There also are hints of the history of sociology in the words we use. American English is such a hodge podge of all kinds of languages. Is that not a major piece of our history?


*winks*

I'm from a sunny joyful carnaval soccer country in South America... from a pizza pasta lover family... currently living in the smørrebrød carlsberg territory. ..

I can make, at least 4 of your dreams come true in one night

:tongue:


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> *winks*
> 
> I'm from a sunny joyful carnaval soccer country in South America... from a pizza pasta lover family... currently living in the smørrebrød carlsberg territory. ..
> 
> I can make, at least 4 of your dreams come true in one night
> 
> :tongue:


Would you call me "Papi"?


----------



## sraddatz

Dice, "damelo, Papi"


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> Dice, "damelo, Papi"


Ti dico tutto quello che vuoi, amore
Mas não te chamaria de papai, talvez min elsker, min mand, min chef? 


sraddatz said:


> Would you call me "Papi"?


----------



## Rafiki

what did i start! @FePa @sraddatz


----------



## AustenT09

I want a sugar daddy.


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> Ti dico tutto quello che vuoi, amore
> Mas não te chamaria de papai, talvez min elsker, min mand, min chef?


Si, llamame tu amor por todo tiempo.

Please excuse my Spanish. I'm a little rusty. (and I can't put the accent over the "I" in "si".


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> They say women from that sunny country are the most beautiful in the world. I used to work with a lady from there. It was definitely true of her. She wasn't "hot" per se, but absolutely gorgeous. I was still in my 20s, and she was around 40.
> 
> I'm also a sucker for real Italian food. If you're a good cook, I'm headed your way tomorrow. I know it's old-fashioned, but a woman that is skilled in the kitchen is extremely attractive. My wife tries, but she is not a very good cook.
> 
> For me, it really is true that the way to a man's heart is through his stomach. It's more than just food for me, though. It's an act of love to make a meal I really enjoy.


My country is the only one that it's not Spanish language but if it's still ok...

I've heard that too, the from a distance, let's say, one wouldn't strike me as hot or the most beautiful woman. But knowing me and stimulating me so I can shine your way, things get much different.
Besides I'm over sweet, soft, tender and romantic


You can buy your ticket already
:wink:
I'm a wonderful cook, can do anything, very inspired and skilled. 
And I love to cook for those I love, I also consider a big love gesture.


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> My country is the only one that it's not Spanish language but if it's still ok...
> 
> I've heard that too, the from a distance, let's say, one wouldn't strike me as hot or the most beautiful woman. But knowing me and stimulating me so I can shine your way, things get much different.
> Besides I'm over sweet, soft, tender and romantic
> 
> 
> You can buy your ticket already
> :wink:
> I'm a wonderful cook, can do anything, very inspired and skilled.
> And I love to cook for those I love, I also consider a big love gesture.


My mistake. I feel silly now. It's Portuguese instead of Spanish. Still strongly rooted in Latin, though. I could probably pick up on quite a bit.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Karma said:


> Sexual frustration/tension is a well known thing but I feel like cuddling frustration/tension deserves its own focus because the two often go hand in hand, I think I speak for a lot of people by saying we'd love the full deal. Especially those times when we picture it so intensely that when we realize it wasn't actually real, we're left a bit disappointed although fantasies are often an amazing relief! Over and over and over.


Seconded *cuddles* :kitteh: 
I certainly wish I could cuddle people IRL and I know another XNFP 9w1 sx/so that feels just as cuddle frustrated .... That may be partly why I give so many internet cuddles and snuggles lol :tongue: (other part is because you are all so beautiful :crying: <3)


----------



## William I am

God damnit. Even the fat chick shot me down. Or I copied down her number wrong. Ughgh.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

William I am said:


> God damnit. Even the fat chick shot me down. Or I copied down her number wrong. Ughgh.


lolwut. Is she supposed to sleep with you just because she's fat? Do you think she'd sleep with you just because you gave her attention?


----------



## sraddatz

William I am said:


> God damnit. Even the fat chick shot me down. Or I copied down her number wrong. Ughgh.


Hey! don't underestimate fat girls! They know how to please a man, too.
the size for sexy women doesn't stop at 10. I work with a lady that is quite heavy, but she presents herself well. She is really attractive. 

PS: never tell a woman that's overweight that she has a pretty face. That's the same as saying, "you'd be sexy if you weren't fat"


----------



## FePa

And isn't what some man are saying behind their teeth ?


----------



## William I am

GinningPuma4011 said:


> lolwut. Is she supposed to sleep with you just because she's fat? Do you think she'd sleep with you just because you gave her attention?


No, most definitely not, it was just disappointing. 2 of her friends of friends shot me down and she gave me a number ... which wasn't real.
Doesn't matter, but still frustrating.

And yes, I've slept with fat girls, and it was fun as sex usually is, but I don't find obesity attractive.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He spanked and punished me for disobeying his orders and embarrassing him. I feel bad about that last part. 

We were in a park, sitting in the grass, and I really wanted to touch him. I just wanted his cock so bad and I barely have any self discipline. I slid my hand up his leg and reached for his cock. He grabbed my wrist to stop me, but I forced it. 

"I'm thinking about baseball now."

I didnt want him to be embarrassed. He probably forgot about it and it's really not that deep, but I didn't want him to feel that way. Sorry.


----------



## Noctis

GinningPuma4011 said:


> He spanked and punished me for disobeying his orders and embarrassing him. I feel bad about that last part.
> 
> We were in a park, sitting in the grass, and I really wanted to touch him. I just wanted his cock so bad and I barely have any self discipline. I slid my hand up his leg and reached for his cock. He grabbed my wrist to stop me, but I forced it.
> 
> "I'm thinking about baseball now."
> 
> I didnt want him to be embarrassed. He probably forgot about it and it's really not that deep, but I didn't want him to feel that way. Sorry.


He sounds very patriarchal and controlling. Watch out about sexual contact in a public park, as they might have very stiff punishments against public indecency. If you wanted to do that, do it somewhere private, such as home. That way you won't risk getting caught and charged by law enforcement.


----------



## devoid

William I am said:


> No, most definitely not, it was just disappointing. 2 of her friends of friends shot me down and she gave me a number ... which wasn't real.
> Doesn't matter, but still frustrating.
> 
> And yes, I've slept with fat girls, and it was fun as sex usually is, but I don't find obesity attractive.


Lol you're such a douche. Assuming fat chicks should be easy and then calling them unattractive. Someday you might wake up and realise that you're the problem.


----------



## sraddatz

GinningPuma4011 said:


> He spanked and punished me for disobeying his orders and embarrassing him. I feel bad about that last part.
> 
> We were in a park, sitting in the grass, and I really wanted to touch him. I just wanted his cock so bad and I barely have any self discipline. I slid my hand up his leg and reached for his cock. He grabbed my wrist to stop me, but I forced it.
> 
> "I'm thinking about baseball now."
> 
> I didnt want him to be embarrassed. He probably forgot about it and it's really not that deep, but I didn't want him to feel that way. Sorry.


I think about baseball when I'm trying not to cum.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> Lol you're such a douche. Assuming fat chicks should be easy and then calling them unattractive. Someday you might wake up and realise that you're the problem.


I don't find obesity or being overweight attractive at all in women. However, I wouldn't sleep with them because I prefer someone who is healthy and fit and takes care of herself. An overweight woman on OkCupid who I barely know, since she messaged me a bit after visiting me asked me if I wanted to fuck, but I blocked her because she was going way too fast for me and plus I feel that sex with an overweight woman would be awkward due to the weight disparity, as well as the potential of her becoming obsessive after being too fast with me. It would be even more awkward if she started a conversation about her weight. I wouldn't know what to say to be frank.


----------



## sraddatz

Can we please stop using the phrase "fat girls"?


----------



## knife

sraddatz said:


> Can we please stop using the phrase "fat girls"?


How about "ectomorphically challenged women"? Lolololol


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> I don't find obesity or being overweight attractive at all in women. However, I wouldn't sleep with them because I prefer someone who is healthy and fit and takes care of herself. A fat girl on OkCupid who I barely know, since she messaged me a bit after visiting me asked me if I wanted to fuck, but I blocked her because she was going way too fast for me and plus I feel that sex with an overweight woman would be awkward due to the weight disparity, as well as the potential of her becoming obsessive after being too fast with me. It would be even more awkward if she started a conversation about her weight. I wouldn't know what to say to be frank.


Okay. That's your choice and none of my business. But you aren't the one who went out and said "even the fat chick wouldn't sleep with me." So I fail to see how your personal tastes are relevant here. He tried to have sex with a woman and then degraded her for her weight.


----------



## sraddatz

hammersklavier said:


> How about "ectomorphically challenged women"? Lolololol
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


Sure. The phrase just seems so demeaning.


----------



## sraddatz

Noctis said:


> I don't find obesity or being overweight attractive at all in women. However, I wouldn't sleep with them because I prefer someone who is healthy and fit and takes care of herself. An overweight woman on OkCupid who I barely know, since she messaged me a bit after visiting me asked me if I wanted to fuck, but I blocked her because she was going way too fast for me and plus I feel that sex with an overweight woman would be awkward due to the weight disparity, as well as the potential of her becoming obsessive after being too fast with me. It would be even more awkward if she started a conversation about her weight. I wouldn't know what to say to be frank.


If I were in your shoes, I'd take that. She could be awesome in bed! Don't think it's not possible because she's heavy.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Noctis said:


> He sounds very patriarchal and controlling. Watch out about sexual contact in a public park, as they might have very stiff punishments against public indecency. If you wanted to do that, do it somewhere private, such as home. That way you won't risk getting caught and charged by law enforcement.


He's a Dom- that's part of it 

The risk of getting caught is what makes it so exciting. And frankly, I don't give a fuck. I've had sex outdoors; I've fucked a cop in public, on the hood of his squad car; I've fucked in the middle of a baseball diamond in one of the busiest parts of the city with traffic cops 50 meters out on either side of us. 

It's not your thing? Fine. I don't need you preaching to me. I'm very aware of the consequences.


----------



## Noctis

sraddatz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I'd take that. She could be awesome in bed! Don't think it's not possible because she's heavy.


Well I generally prefer getting to know a woman before having sex, meaning 3-5 dates perhaps. Of course I am a virgin, but I am not one to just fuck and chuck anyone. I wouldn't want to objectify a person, nor would I want to feel objectified myself. I don't have sex with just anyone. That is not in my sense of morals.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Are you afraid of getting hurt again?  Which is why you are crying? Maybe he fears that meeting you would be really expensive. Maybe talk to the guy who you are saying is great and be straightforward about the reason you are hurt (the other guy from across the globe who hurt you). I am sure he will be patient. If you do not tell him about it by not communicating to him about it, he might feel rejected by you. Ask him to reschedule the date when you are feeling much better.


No, I just miss the British guy. I'm not afraid of anything. I just feel like I lost something important, and I don't know if I'll ever get it back. And I have talked to the guy I was supposed to go out with, and told him what's going on. I don't know if I want to reschedule though. I don't know if I'll be able to see anyone else for a while. I think I'll just end up finding someone I'm not attached to and having a FWB situation for the next year, until I go back to England. And then... I don't know what. I don't know if it's healthy for me to even think about a possible future with him. And I don't know if there is even a possibility.


----------



## William I am

I'm entitled to my own feelings, thanks all the same.


----------



## sraddatz

My semi-chub has now turned into a raging hard on!


----------



## Noctis

sraddatz said:


> My semi-chub has now turned into a raging hard on!


Keep up the skyward sword! Your wife will probably dig it right now!


----------



## sraddatz

Noctis said:


> Keep up the skyward sword! Your wife will probably dig it right now!


I'll keep you posted. Probably nothing tonight, though.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

I couldn't resist...


----------



## sraddatz

WamphyriThrall said:


> I couldn't resist...


I know it's not the same movie, but....

Are you talkin' to me? I don't see anyone else around here.....


----------



## Rafiki

hi
*enters nervously*

is this the sex club?


----------



## sraddatz

pancaketreehouse said:


> hi
> *enters nervously*
> 
> is this the sex club?


You know it! What are you into? We'll direct you to the right room.


----------



## Rafiki

sraddatz said:


> You know it! What are you into? We'll direct you to the right room.


fruit of the womb

or candy from the butthole


----------



## sraddatz

pancaketreehouse said:


> fruit of the womb
> 
> or candy from the butthole


Ok. That's pretty freaky. You might try the club down the street. We only get as crazy as foursomes with 3 midgets.


----------



## Rafiki

@sraddatz

foursomes with 3 midgets?

sounds like it's just you with 3 midgets..


----------



## sraddatz

pancaketreehouse said:


> @sraddatz
> 
> foursomes with 3 midgets?
> 
> sounds like it's just you with 3 midgets..


And your point? They're just the perfect height you know!


----------



## Rafiki

@sraddatz 

do you smuggle 'em in?

second question

what do you smuggle 'em in?


----------



## sraddatz

pancaketreehouse said:


> @sraddatz
> 
> do you smuggle 'em in?
> 
> second question
> 
> what do you smuggle 'em in?


No. It's all on their own free will. They've heard the tales of my marvelous wang.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

sraddatz said:


> No. It's all on their own free will. They've heard the tales of my marvelous wang.


*whispers, "sraddatz's wife, prepare whatever you have that functions as an anus and count to ten!"*


----------



## Rafiki

@sraddatz
is he a korean pop singer?


----------



## sraddatz

We have several glory holes for your convenience, as well as a full service dungeon. Showers are on the second floor. Toe sucking and foot fetish is the 2nd door on the left.


----------



## sraddatz

pancaketreehouse said:


> @sraddatz
> is he a korean pop singer?


He doesn't sing much, but he does like to spit.


----------



## Rafiki

@sraddatz

Marv L.S. Wang


----------



## Rafiki

im still on that part


----------



## WamphyriThrall

sraddatz said:


> We have several glory holes for your convenience, as well as a full service dungeon. Showers are on the second floor. Toe sucking and foot fetish is the 2nd door on the left.


I'm more partial to navel torture and knife play... lol.


----------



## sraddatz

WamphyriThrall said:


> I'm more partial to navel torture and knife play... lol.


That's the 2nd door on the right. Be careful as you enter the room.


----------



## sraddatz

pancaketreehouse said:


> @sraddatz
> 
> Marv L.S. Wang


Is that William Hung's cousin?


----------



## Rafiki

@sraddatz

showers?

water?
urine?
zyklon B?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

sraddatz said:


> Be careful as you enter the room.


Now, where's the fun in that? ;p


----------



## sraddatz

pancaketreehouse said:


> @sraddatz
> 
> showers?
> 
> water?
> urine?
> zyklon B?


Well, definitely no Zyklon! But we do have an in-house Hitler impersonator that likes huge dildos in his ass. because, after all, doesn't Hitler deserved to be fucked in the ass with a 24 inch rubber dick?

Actual showers are 2nd floor. After a time with us, you'll need them, believe me. 

Watersports are actually on the roof.


----------



## Rafiki

@sraddatz

you ever see Little Nicky?


----------



## FePa

Wow, people were on their toes yesterday

Public sex being ilegal is ridiculous. It's not in here, thanks god.

Thr overweight debate made me want to return to my youth and kick some guys on the nuts for thinking those things about me then and let them suffer for not having the super hot older version of me 40 quilos less later


----------



## sraddatz

pancaketreehouse said:


> @sraddatz
> 
> you ever see Little Nicky?


I have. It's been a long time. Here's what I remember: "Popeye's chicken is fuckin' awesome".


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> Wow, people were on their toes yesterday
> 
> Public sex being ilegal is ridiculous. It's not in here, thanks god.
> 
> Thr overweight debate made me want to return to my youth and kick some guys on the nuts for thinking those things about me then and let them suffer for not having the super hot older version of me 40 quilos less later


Fuck! I need to return to the land of my ancestors! You can't even drink a beer on the street here.


----------



## Noctis

sraddatz said:


> Fuck! I need to return to the land of my ancestors! You can't even drink a beer on the street here.


Indeed, the laws are stupid as fuck.


----------



## Morfy

Noctis said:


> Indeed, the laws are stupid as fuck.


wtf that change of character tho


----------



## Morfy

Hmm about 9 months until I get to meet my LDR girlfriend for the first time. I hope there will be lots of sexual attraction ;x.
O well, it might be all worth it, especially since she's freaking amazing owo


----------



## sraddatz

Morfinyon said:


> Hmm about 9 months until I get to meet my LDR girlfriend for the first time. I hope there will be lots of sexual attraction ;x.
> O well, it might be all worth it, especially since she's freaking amazing owo


More than likely, the emotional attraction will carry over to a physical one.


----------



## Morfy

sraddatz said:


> More than likely, the emotional attraction will carry over to a physical one.


That'd be great!


----------



## sraddatz

Morfinyon said:


> That'd be great!


Are you still a virgin?


----------



## Stendhal

FePa said:


> Wow, people were on their toes yesterday
> 
> Public sex being ilegal is ridiculous. It's not in here, thanks god.
> 
> Thr overweight debate made me want to return to my youth and kick some guys on the nuts for thinking those things about me then and let them suffer for not having the super hot older version of me 40 quilos less later


Wouldn't legalizing public sex be messy though?


----------



## with water

FePa said:


> Wow, people were on their toes yesterday
> 
> Public sex being ilegal is ridiculous. It's not in here, thanks god.
> 
> Thr overweight debate made me want to return to my youth and kick some guys on the nuts for thinking those things about me then and let them suffer for not having the super hot older version of me 40 quilos less later


Public sex being illegal being ridiculous is a ridiculous notion.


----------



## Morfy

sraddatz said:


> Are you still a virgin?


No, but I've never slept with a girl lel


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> LOL no.
> 
> 
> LOL also no. REALLY BAD IDEA. First off, most men as virgins get a big nervous and can't really go at it "caveman style." Secondly, if the woman is also a virgin, that is going to HURT LIKE A MOFO. And thirdly, the first time with any new partner really should not be like that. First times even with two veterans should involve a lot of communication, caution and exploration. Also lots of foreplay! It's not a good idea to just jump into things caveman style until you've been having sex for long enough to know what your partner wants.


Plenty of virgins have their first time with virgins. Plus I am sure if he had very gentle sex with her, it wouldn't hurt as much. I agree that caveman style should be reserved for sex vets.


----------



## knife

Noctis said:


> Indeed, the laws are stupid as fuck.


What.

First you're arguing to uphold the law regardless of stupidity then complaining about their stupidity.

Did you know that if you followed literally all the laws about bicycling in this country you pedantically can't even bicycle? People have done it, just to show the inanity...

Any enlightened social compact is going to be socially libertarian in nature. Learn to live and let live. One can't just project who they are onto everyone else...

So yeah. Sex in public does turn me on. In an alley during a show, or after; in the woods; swimming; on the beach; and so on. Obviously not in front of the kids, but the possibility of being discovered does add an extra thrill, a kick to the fantasy.  


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## sraddatz

hammersklavier said:


> What.
> 
> First you're arguing to uphold the law regardless of stupidity then complaining about their stupidity.
> 
> Did you know that if you followed literally all the laws about bicycling in this country you pedantically can't even bicycle? People have done it, just to show the inanity...
> 
> Any enlightened social compact is going to be socially libertarian in nature. Learn to live and let live. One can't just project who they are onto everyone else...
> 
> So yeah. Sex in public does turn me on. In an alley during a show, or after; in the woods; swimming; on the beach; and so on. Obviously not in front of the kids, but the possibility of being discovered does add an extra thrill, a kick to the fantasy.
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


Absolutely!


----------



## Noctis

hammersklavier said:


> What.
> 
> First you're arguing to uphold the law regardless of stupidity then complaining about their stupidity.
> 
> Did you know that if you followed literally all the laws about bicycling in this country you pedantically can't even bicycle? People have done it, just to show the inanity...
> 
> Any enlightened social compact is going to be socially libertarian in nature. Learn to live and let live. One can't just project who they are onto everyone else...
> 
> So yeah. Sex in public does turn me on. In an alley during a show, or after; in the woods; swimming; on the beach; and so on. Obviously not in front of the kids, but the possibility of being discovered does add an extra thrill, a kick to the fantasy.
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


I am self critical as well  Don't think one day I would be as mindlessly the same the other as far as supporting things. I question laws too. Anddd of course, not in front of the children, lol. Duhh. As far as bicycling, I have a great fear of getting hit by a bicycle while walking on a sidewalk, so I wish there were bicycle lanes for bicyclers on sidewalks to avoid collisions. Wouldn't getting discovered ruin the moment though?


----------



## Morfy

Noctis said:


> It may not be a bad idea, as she would not judge you as harshly as some women who aren't virgins.


huh? what do you mean?


----------



## Mr. Meepers

FePa said:


> Wow, people were on their toes yesterday
> 
> Public sex being ilegal is ridiculous. It's not in here, thanks god.
> 
> Thr overweight debate made me want to return to my youth and kick some guys on the nuts for thinking those things about me then and let them suffer for not having the super hot older version of me 40 quilos less later


Can I just say that at any age (18+), any weight, and any size that I am sure that you were, are, and will be pretty damn sexy :kitteh:



sraddatz said:


> I have a secret I have never told anyone. Honestly, you guys are the first ever. There was a time when I was about 8 that I was touched inappropriately. It was a one time thing. I haven't told my wife, even though we've been together for 19 years. We both have a relationship with this person, and my wife actually likes this person. It's one of the few people I know that my wife actually likes. Should I share this with her? I'm afraid it will strain the relationship forever.


That is awful *hugs* 

Now, I'm not going to tell you whether or not you should share this with her, because it is your pain and your secret too. It is up to you to decide. But, I will give you some questions to think about.

- Do you trust her enough to be this vulnerable around her?
- Why haven't you told her in 19 years and what does it say/mean to you if you two can't be this vulnerable around each other?
- And, does this person hang around any other children now? Or in the past, other than yourself? (In the present, those kids may need help, and, in the past, those people may need someone to confide in as well and then you could help each other)

If you have a loving and supportive relationship, then I would sure hope that she would embrace you and be very supportive of you. If it is not so supportive or healthy, then I would not know (it may be better to confide in someone you feel safe around, which can include a therapist or your internet friends), it really depends on how open and emotionally supportive (or loving) you two are of each other, I would think.

Good luck *hugs*


----------



## sraddatz

Mr. Meepers said:


> Can I just say that at any age (18+), any weight, and any size that I am sure that you were, are, and will be pretty damn sexy :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> That is awful *hugs*
> 
> Now, I'm not going to tell you whether or not you should share this with her, because it is your pain and your secret too. It is up to you to decide. But, I will give you some questions to think about.
> 
> - Do you trust her enough to be this vulnerable around her?
> - Why haven't you told her in 19 years and what does it say/mean to you if you two can't be this vulnerable around each other?
> - And, does this person hang around any other children now? Or in the past, other than yourself? (In the present, those kids may need help, and, in the past, those people may need someone to confide in as well and then you could help each other)
> 
> If you have a loving and supportive relationship, then I would sure hope that she would embrace you and be very supportive of you. If it is not so supportive or healthy, then I would not know (it may be better to confide in someone you feel safe around, which can include a therapist or your internet friends), it really depends on how open and emotionally supportive (or loving) you two are of each other, I would think.
> 
> Good luck *hugs*


I hadn't told her because I was dealing with the physical and emotional abuse from my father. That's taken years to unwind. Through the prices of dealing with that, this event came rising back to my thought process. In my mind this pales in comparison to the evil of my father. It's almost like it's not that big of a deal, but I do think it's something my wife should know. My hesitation is that my marriage is pretty shaky right now. It has been for quite some time. I don't know if we need any more drama.


----------



## sraddatz

Ok can we talk about dirty sex now?


----------



## Noctis

Morfinyon said:


> huh? what do you mean?


Some women are aren't virgins sometimes contrast virgin partners to non virgin partners. Some men who aren't virgins who date virgins might leave a virgin because she is a virgin. Sometimes non virgins have a prejudice against virgins.


----------



## Morfy

Noctis said:


> Some women are aren't virgins sometimes contrast virgin partners to non virgin partners. Some men who aren't virgins who date virgins might leave a virgin because she is a virgin. Sometimes non virgins have a prejudice against virgins.


thats way too many "virgins" in one post lel. Also we were talking about something else =D


----------



## Noctis

Morfinyon said:


> thats way too many "virgins" in one post lel. Also we were talking about something else =D


Therefore she as a virgin wouldn't judge you as harshly as some non virgin women


----------



## Morfy

Noctis said:


> Therefore she as a virgin wouldn't judge you as harshly as some non virgin women


yea but that doesnt mean I should hardcore pound her our first time without any foreplay?


----------



## Noctis

Morfinyon said:


> yea but that doesnt mean I should hardcore pound her our first time without any foreplay?


True, just go nice, easy and gentle first time with foreplay.


----------



## Stendhal

FePa said:


> Just because it's not ilegal = meaning you are not arrested and prosecuted that doesn't mean you are still going to do in front of a kindergarten 10am.
> Good sense and discretion are still the basic rule for living in society.
> But if you are in your car, in a dark ally, in the middle of the night, no one will go there to bother you.
> 
> An educated and instructed population does not require prohibited agressive rules to behave in harmony


You're basic premise makes sense, but would not make sense to make the legalization context specific. For example, it's ok in a park at mid night or in a car, but you can't do it in front of parliament in broad daylight for example. As for the dark alley, I'm not saying make it illegal, but I can't say it sounds very pleasant...but hey, it that's what you want, have fun.


----------



## FePa

Mr. Meepers said:


> Can I just say that at any age (18+), any weight, and any size that I am sure that you were, are, and will be pretty damn sexy :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> That is awful *hugs*
> 
> Now, I'm not going to tell you whether or not you should share this with her, because it is your pain and your secret too. It is up to you to decide. But, I will give you some questions to think about.
> 
> - Do you trust her enough to be this vulnerable around her?
> - Why haven't you told her in 19 years and what does it say/mean to you if you two can't be this vulnerable around each other?
> - And, does this person hang around any other children now? Or in the past, other than yourself? (In the present, those kids may need help, and, in the past, those people may need someone to confide in as well and then you could help each other)
> 
> If you have a loving and supportive relationship, then I would sure hope that she would embrace you and be very supportive of you. If it is not so supportive or healthy, then I would not know (it may be better to confide in someone you feel safe around, which can include a therapist or your internet friends), it really depends on how open and emotionally supportive (or loving) you two are of each other, I would think.
> 
> Good luck *hugs*


Ow, meep
Thanks lovey
:-*


sraddatz said:


> I hadn't told her because I was dealing with the physical and emotional abuse from my father. That's taken years to unwind. Through the process of dealing with that, this event came roaring back to my thought process. In my mind this pales in comparison to the evil of my father. It's almost like it's not that big of a deal, but I do think it's something my wife should know. My hesitation is that my marriage is pretty shaky right now. It has been for quite some time. I don't know if we need any more drama.


I might be intruding in your personal and private life, and I might be deadly wrong, but it seems in a perhaps unconscious way you're trying to have her support and understanding back, as in stop making me suffer? 
But you know that this won't trigger only pity and care, but also anger towards this family member and that makes you feel bad? 

Or the marriage being shaky now, you're affraid she won't be supportive and understanding and you'd feel vulnerable? 


sraddatz said:


> Ok can we talk about dirty sex now?


Yes, we can

My last time was so amazingly incredible. 
We had a first round, he went down on me wonderfully and I had a leg shaking orgasm ! Then we had sex with lots of deep kisses, eye contact, I love yous... ♥
I'm pretty strong in my legs (years of taekwondo, jiujitsu and spinning) and so I know how to hold a man with my legs so the penetration is really shallow, at the same time I tighten up the vag walls and move my hips down...
(imagining milking a cow)

Then all of the sudden I would relax the grip and get a deep deep penetration, unexpectedly

Believe me, he saw stars.
Ok, then we were chatting in the afterglow, caressing, kissing and start to get aroused again! 
I was on top this time and it was even better!
My bladder was a bit full so the intensity of the stimuli in the g spot fell amazing! 
An hour later we were already turned on one more time and this last one was doggy, rough and tough!! 
I have long hair and love when he pulls it like he's taming a wild horse. 


4 wonderful orgasms in little less then 3h... ahm...


Noctis said:


> Therefore she as a virgin wouldn't judge you as harshly as some non virgin women


Virgins might judge as much as non virgins
Women judge, period.
Not always in a bad way or to your face or with a disappointment outcome, but it happens. 

Don't force anything neither let her feel pressured to have to make the decision. 
Stick to the foreplay and consider a bonus if there is sex in the beginning.


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> Ow, meep
> Thanks lovey
> :-*
> 
> I might be intruding in your personal and private life, and I might be deadly wrong, but it seems in a perhaps unconscious way you're trying to have her support and understanding back, as in stop making me suffer?
> But you know that this won't trigger only pity and care, but also anger towards this family member and that makes you feel bad?
> 
> Or the marriage being shaky now, you're affraid she won't be supportive and understanding and you'd feel vulnerable?
> 
> Yes, we can
> 
> My last time was so amazingly incredible.
> We had a first round, he went down on me wonderfully and I had a leg shaking orgasm ! Then we had sex with lots of deep kisses, eye contact, I love yous... ♥
> I'm pretty strong in my legs (years of taekwondo, jiujitsu and spinning) and so I know how to hold a man with my legs so the penetration is really shallow, at the same time I tighten up the vag walls and move my hips down...
> (imagining milking a cow)
> 
> Then all of the sudden I would relax the grip and get a deep deep penetration, unexpectedly
> 
> Believe me, he saw stars.
> Ok, then we were chatting in the afterglow, caressing, kissing and start to get aroused again!
> I was on top this time and it was even better!
> My bladder was a bit full so the intensity of the stimuli in the g spot fell amazing!
> An hour later we were already turned on one more time and this last one was doggy, rough and tough!!
> I have long hair and love when he pulls it like he's taming a wild horse.
> 
> 
> 4 wonderful orgasms in little less then 3h... ahm...
> 
> Virgins might judge as much as non virgins
> Women judge, period.
> Not always in a bad way or to your face or with a disappointment outcome, but it happens.
> 
> Don't force anything neither let her feel pressured to have to make the decision.
> Stick to the foreplay and consider a bonus if there is sex in the beginning.


My hesitation now is that we need to work on us, and not bring my crazy-ass family into it. They make things difficult enough as it is. 

And omg- will you teach my wife?! I would be forever in your debt!


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> My hesitation now is that we need to work on us, and not bring my crazy-ass family into it. They make things difficult enough as it is.
> 
> And omg- will you teach my wife?! I would be forever in your debt!


Hahaha show her videos of brasilian jiujitsu, when the guy under is trying to remove the opponent from him.
How they hold them by the waist with their legs crossed behind their back and move the hips forward pushing. 
Then try in bed, less violently

Pressing vag walls is like holding the pee, there are many site that explain
)


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> Hahaha show her videos of brasilian jiujitsu, when the guy under is trying to remove the opponent from him.
> How they hold them by the waist with their legs crossed behind their back and move the hips forward pushing.
> Then try in bed, less violently
> 
> Pressing vag walls is like holding the pee, there are many site that explain
> )


Why less violently? Wouldn't that take all the fun out of it?


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> Why less violently? Wouldn't that take all the fun out of it?


Well, believe me, it's a very painful sport

This kidney crushing movement hurts a lot, takes your breath away...
Besides, it's not about speed or strength, it's technique and pleasure. 
Do you enjoy more a well done, slow, different stimulation, cock sucking or quick and teeth less chuc chuc chuc bj ?


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> Well, believe me, it's a very painful sport
> 
> This kidney crushing movement hurts a lot, takes your breath away...
> Besides, it's not about speed or strength, it's technique and pleasure.
> Do you enjoy more a well done, slow, different stimulation, cock sucking or quick and teeth less chuc chuc chuc bj ?


Actually, when it comes to love making, I'd like to think of myself as a romantic. I like foreplay. Slow and steady is nice. I don't want to try and prove how fast I can shove my dick in and out. I don't enjoy myself unless she does.


----------



## Diophantine

Mr. Meepers said:


> Knock on the door repeated while yelling, "No, means no" over and over again until an RA or Campus police comes to break it up.
> :crazy:
> 
> Unless it is not a dorm room, such as, if it is the library with special study rooms, you could notify someone and then they won't have sex (or rape since someone said stop, although they could have a safe word) again


Omg, no, it was "oh please stop" in a good way, trust me. I know both people well, and it could also have been out of courtesy because the room is adjacent to a lounge. 

But still, like, I want to study. :blushed: Yay for headphones!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Diophantine said:


> Omg, no, it was "oh please stop" in a good way, trust me. I know both people well, and it could also have been out of courtesy because the room is adjacent to a lounge.
> 
> But still, like, I want to study. :blushed: Yay for headphones!


I figured that was probably the case, which was why I suggested humiliating them and gave the crazy face, but you can't be too sure when you read stuff online nowadays.

But I did not know that you know them. You make wanna tell them to quiet down next time


----------



## Diophantine

Mr. Meepers said:


> I figured that was probably the case, which was why I suggested humiliating them and gave the crazy face, but you can't be too sure when you read stuff online nowadays.
> 
> But I did not know that you know them. You make wanna tell them to quiet down next time


But it's just... so awkward... I don't think I can do that. :tongue: :bored:


----------



## knife

Diophantine said:


> But it's just... so awkward... I don't think I can do that. :tongue: :bored:


Find a different building on campus? Like the library?


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## sraddatz

hammersklavier said:


> Find a different building on campus? Like the library?
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


Yeah, no one fucking goes to the library any more!


----------



## Noctis

sraddatz said:


> Yeah, no one fucking goes to the library any more!


What about naughty librarians?


----------



## sraddatz

Noctis said:


> What about naughty librarians?


That's not hot. She'd constantly be telling you to be quiet while you're going at it. Lol


----------



## knife

Noctis said:


> What about naughty librarians?


Oooooh ...


sraddatz said:


> That's not hot. She'd constantly be telling you to be quiet while you're going at it. Lol


Shhhh



Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## sraddatz

Sidenote: she definitely has to have glasses! The librarian fantasy isn't complete without the glasses!


----------



## knife

sraddatz said:


> Sidenote: she definitely has to have glasses! The librarian fantasy isn't complete without the glasses!


Librarian meganekko? Hawt...











Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## Mr. Meepers

sraddatz said:


> Sidenote: she definitely has to have glasses! The librarian fantasy isn't complete without the glasses!


Does here hair start out in a bun and when she shakes her head, her hair becomes long and flowing with a gentle breeze blowing past?


----------



## sraddatz

Mr. Meepers said:


> Does here hair start out in a bun and when she shakes her head, her hair becomes long and flowing with a gentle breeze blowing past?


Absolutely! And she puts the tip of the bow of her glasses in between her teeth after she takes them off her face.

Ladies: you might think this is terribly cheesy. Every guy on here is drooling right now. 

For some reason, I feel the need to watch "Van Wilder" now.


----------



## sraddatz

Can I "check that out" for you big boy.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

sraddatz said:


> Absolutely! And she puts the tip of the bow of her glasses in between her teeth after she takes them off her face.
> 
> Ladies: you might think this is terribly cheesy. Every guy on here is drooling right now.
> 
> For some reason, I feel the need to watch "Van Wilder" now.


I feel like we would all enjoy @ThoughtfulThinker's (or at least her avatar's) company lol :tongue:


----------



## Diophantine

sraddatz said:


> Absolutely! And she puts the tip of the bow of her glasses in between her teeth after she takes them off her face.
> 
> Ladies: you might think this is terribly cheesy. Every guy on here is drooling right now.
> 
> For some reason, I feel the need to watch "Van Wilder" now.


What have I started....  :laughing:

On the other hand, happy to hear that glasses are not necessarily an unattractive commodity. :3


----------



## knife

Diophantine said:


> What have I started....  :laughing:
> 
> On the other hand, happy to hear that glasses are not necessarily an unattractive commodity. :3


Meganekko literally means "cute glasses girl" in Japanese IIRC


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## FX

hammersklavier said:


> Meganekko literally means "cute glasses girl" in Japanese IIRC
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


Pretty much.


----------



## sraddatz

Diophantine said:


> What have I started....  :laughing:
> 
> On the other hand, happy to hear that glasses are not necessarily an unattractive commodity. :3


Glasses can be very sexy!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Diophantine said:


> What have I started....  :laughing:
> 
> On the other hand, happy to hear that glasses are not necessarily an unattractive commodity. :3


Glasses are VERY sexy ... *is wearing glasses now* :tongue:


----------



## 7rr7s

Mr. Meepers said:


> Does here hair start out in a bun and when she shakes her head, her hair becomes long and flowing with a gentle breeze blowing past?


Tresemme! Tresemme! TRESEMME!


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

sraddatz said:


> I'll bet you're not that hot. (Feigned attempt at reverse psychology)


Ooh, boy don't you tempt me :kitteh: :wink: *holds self back**


----------



## knife

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> That's pretty much the same reason I read this thread these days....


:kitteh: You're sexier than you realize.

Du hast das Sex-Appeal ... for sure. :wink::tongue:


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## sraddatz

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Ooh, boy don't you tempt me :kitteh: :wink: *holds self back**


I just told you I'm the sexiest nerd in the metro. I'll turn you on with my knowledge of tax law.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

sraddatz said:


> I'm fan-girling right now.


For me?

you don't wanna go there...







:wink:


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Ooh, boy don't you tempt me :kitteh: :wink: *holds self back**


*temps you* :wink: :kitteh:



Daleks_exterminate said:


> For me?
> 
> 
> you don't wanna go there...


Ohhh, we wanna go there >;D


----------



## knife

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Ooh, boy don't you tempt me :kitteh: :wink: *holds self back**


*tempt tempt tempt*


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## sraddatz

Daleks_exterminate said:


> For me?
> 
> you don't wanna go there...
> View attachment 208826
> 
> :wink:


Is that Amy Ponds slutty little sister?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

sraddatz said:


> Is that Amy Ponds slutty little sister?


Wait...i didn't mention I was a psychotic red head? :wink:

....weird. :tongue:


----------



## Chiaroscuro

I fall in love with women too quickly


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

@sraddatz WELL I will enlighten you and turn you into a buffet :wink:


----------



## sraddatz

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Wait...i didn't mention I was a psychotic red head? :wink:
> 
> ....weird. :tongue:


Um, no. You got my pic, but I never got yours. You didn't reciprocate.  Maybe I'm not all that interested if you don't reciprocate.


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Wait...i didn't mention I was a psychotic red head? :wink:
> 
> ....weird. :tongue:


Correction: You're a psychotic raven-haired beauty _playacting_ at being a psychotic redhead :tongue:


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## knife

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> @sraddatz WELL I will enlighten you and turn you into a buffet :wink:


You can eat whatever you want off those trays :wink: :tongue:


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## sraddatz

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> @sraddatz WELL I will enlighten you and turn you into a buffet :wink:


Trust me, there's a lot of meat on that buffet. All you can eat.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> Correction: You're a psychotic raven-haired beauty _playacting_ at being a psychotic redhead :tongue:
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


im im pale and freckled. It counts


----------



## sraddatz

Going back: Amy Pond is smokin'. Nerd boner


----------



## sraddatz

I'm pondering posting a pic, but I'll wait. I'm getting my haircut this weekend, and I'll have to suit up to meet a client. Look out ladies!


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> I'm pondering posting a pic, but I'll wait. I'm getting my haircut this weekend, and I'll have to suit up to meet a client. Look out ladies!


Oooohhhhh I have such the hots for suited suitable men


----------



## sraddatz

FePa said:


> Oooohhhhh I have such the hots for suited suitable men


I have a thing for Latin women....


----------



## FePa

sraddatz said:


> I have a thing for Latin women....


Especially those with powerful legs


----------



## Sara Torailles

Daleks_exterminate said:


> :kitteh:Oh darling....I am a little nervous now.


Marriage isn't all about sex. It's also about having a living, breathing, and adorable stuffed animal to snuggle with. :kitteh:


----------



## sraddatz

Torai said:


> Marriage isn't all about sex. It's also about having a living, breathing, and adorable stuffed animal to snuggle with. :kitteh:


Preach it! Trust me, marriage is very seldom about sex.

Please, let me be Debbie Downer.

But seriously, it's more about sharing your life with someone and supporting them, serving them. It has to be a two way street.


----------



## Noctis

Daleks_exterminate said:


> For me?
> 
> you don't wanna go there...
> View attachment 208826
> 
> :wink:


Joanna Dark, is that you?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

sraddatz said:


> What if he buys you new ones?
> Could be a fun shopping trip!


The only way


----------



## Sara Torailles

sraddatz said:


> Preach it! Trust me, marriage is very seldom about sex.
> 
> Please, let me be Debbie Downer.
> 
> But seriously, it's more about sharing your life with someone and supporting them, serving them. It has to be a two way street.


Hey, my last relationship was almost completely affection-starved except on the occasion she was around other people that would boost her image. I understand even though I totally learned the opposite lesson. Have I mentioned I hate Threes sometimes? :angry:


----------



## Queen Qualia

Rape fantasy types like me are the worst poison to the people I want to care about because basically it's a guilt coping mechanism I've had for life that causes me to devalue my partner to the status of victimizer, thus making me the true rapist. Rapist of his dignity and inherent value. My need to be uncondemned comes out as an inability to really love the person I'm with. I have to "hate him" so I can feel better about myself, only it backfires and I still feel lousy, guilty about yet another thing.


Guilty sex makes no one happy long run.  A river running dry...

Also explains why I get off on empathetic feelings for my lover. Empathizing with the agressor boosts your sense of innocence. Innocence all you ever really wanted. Sex ceases to be relational in this case, it's all about getting you through the day. Comfort. A willing victim. Finding comfort in the arms of strangers and users.

Only they can't do that job of comforting. Because by now you're cold as ice. Better to be alone. Than I have no guilt and plenty of warmth. Celibacy would seem viable in this case if not for my huge sex drive which is what made me feel guilty in the first place as a child. If I could learn to love instead of just desire, proactivity instead of guilt, maybe the cycle would be broken and i could actually make someone happy in a way that is fair to them.


----------



## FePa

Torai said:


> Hey, my last relationship was almost completely affection-starved except on the occasion she was around other people that would boost her image. I understand even though I totally learned the opposite lesson. Have I mentioned I hate Threes sometimes? :angry:


Come here sweetie,
let me hold you tight and kiss you gently and passionately 
How much I understand you
:-*


----------



## knife

@Queen Qualia

It's a vicious cycle and you know it's a vicious cycle and yet the thing about these kind of cycles is that they're effectively impossible to escape from, by yourself.

And when you're caught in these kinds of cycles yes you can become scary but the most frightening thing is how utterly predictable they are.

You are sexually abusing yourself ... and projecting this abuse onto your unwitting partners. You are aware this is exactly what you're doing and yet you can't stop. That would scare most people away.

But not everyone. Some people derive strength from protecting the people they care about, no matter how broken or helpless.


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## devoid

Queen Qualia said:


> Rape fantasy types like me are the worst poison to the people I want to care about because basically it's a guilt coping mechanism I've had for life that causes me to devalue my partner to the status of victimizer, thus making me the true rapist. Rapist of his dignity and inherent value. My need to be uncondemned comes out as an inability to really love the person I'm with. I have to "hate him" so I can feel better about myself, only it backfires and I still feel lousy, guilty about yet another thing.
> 
> 
> Guilty sex makes no one happy long run.  A river running dry...
> 
> Also explains why I get off on empathetic feelings for my lover. Empathizing with the agressor boosts your sense of innocence. Innocence all you ever really wanted. Sex ceases to be relational in this case, it's all about getting you through the day. Comfort. A willing victim. Finding comfort in the arms of strangers and users.
> 
> Only they can't do that job of comforting. Because by now you're cold as ice. Better to be alone. Than I have no guilt and plenty of warmth. Celibacy would seem viable in this case if not for my huge sex drive which is what made me feel guilty in the first place as a child. If I could learn to love instead of just desire, proactivity instead of guilt, maybe the cycle would be broken and i could actually make someone happy in a way that is fair to them.


That's an extremely self-aware statement. *hugs*

The first step to loving is realising that you yourself are worthy of being loved. It's good that you're smart and conscientious enough to realise that you're perpetuating this cycle, and to take some blame on yourself for how you treat your partners. But it feels to me like you're just turning yourself into a victim as an excuse to continue hating yourself.

This feeling of being used didn't come from nothing. Clearly someone has used you in the past, possibly when you were a child, and caused you to seek this kind of degradation. You associate love/affection with abuse, and you feel "too good" for partners who treat you kindly. You might not realise that part - you might say that they're "boring" or "too normal" or whatnot, but deep down it's just because you don't feel worthy of their love.

This will be a long and difficult journey for you, I'm sure. But you must try to see yourself as a person. Not a good or a bad person - just a person. Because you know all people deserve to be loved. Children are born innocent, deserving of love, and that's what you must remember yourself as - a child. Find your inner child, learn to love it, and then you can seek out people who are also more loving. You are good enough.


----------



## Mr.Blayz

i dont have nearly enough sex for a 21 year old male, I know im pretty(sorry just being honest) and i got all kinds of beautiful girls in college. Now I'm living in a town with a larger demographic ladies 15-20 years older and every now and then I'll have a silly romance with a beautiful older woman but as soon as she knows I'm 21 (cuz Im not sneaky about it) shes like that was fun but im too old for you and thats the end of it. I understand perfectly it wouldnt work out and theres so much drama and immaturity with in my age group but im just sayin...this sucks...im just bitchin about it


----------



## Queen Qualia

devoid said:


> That's an extremely self-aware statement. *hugs*
> 
> The first step to loving is realising that you yourself are worthy of being loved. It's good that you're smart and conscientious enough to realise that you're perpetuating this cycle, and to take some blame on yourself for how you treat your partners. But it feels to me like you're just turning yourself into a victim as an excuse to continue hating yourself.
> 
> This feeling of being used didn't come from nothing. Clearly someone has used you in the past, possibly when you were a child, and caused you to seek this kind of degradation. You associate love/affection with abuse, and you feel "too good" for partners who treat you kindly. You might not realise that part - you might say that they're "boring" or "too normal" or whatnot, but deep down it's just because you don't feel worthy of their love.
> 
> This will be a long and difficult journey for you, I'm sure. But you must try to see yourself as a person. Not a good or a bad person - just a person. Because you know all people deserve to be loved. Children are born innocent, deserving of love, and that's what you must remember yourself as - a child. Find your inner child, learn to love it, and then you can seek out people who are also more loving. You are good enough.



well I'm quite positive nobody ever did anything to me as a kid. I'm pretty sure I would have remembered that.I definitely don't feel used. I just saw something on TV once (rape oriented) that I shouldn't have and fixated on it quite a bit... O.O I was about 3-4 years old. I started masturbating right after that for the next many years; guilt over this was extremely exacerbated by my lack of knowledge that almost everyone masturbates (I honestly thought it was a completely strange phenomenon of my own invention, omg, haha). This is where the guilt came in for years and years until I was about 13-14 and realized how things actually were but by then I already felt isolated. So it was self-abuse if anything, not inflicted by another in any direct way. Also, I actually remember a dream I had while still in a crib that was somewhat rape-oriented, or at least creepy, that I may have fixated on a bit as well, I can't quite remember. I had another dream of this kind when I was about 8 and another when I was maybe 14-15.

I don't entirely agree with your approach but I see your points and appreciate. You're spot on about the "normal" or "nice" people as well. At first it's a feeling of undeservingness of their nice treatment that quickly processes itself into feelings of boredom with them, feels enslaving although I know they aren't of course, lol. If someone is being nice to me I automatically assume they just want to control me, basically. It's uncomfortable, so I avoid it. I can't even make eye contact that well anymore, the ability to comes and goes with my ups and downs.

I may still have issues with self-loathing but nothing like they used to be, at least; by comparison I am quite done with that because I found all the lies it included. I found a lot of healing in the years between 11-17 which was nice. Now it's sort of leftover bits and pieces that I don't usually think about, moreso just remember occasionally. The reason all of this reared its head again is because I got involved in sex in a way that I wasn't as comfortable with as I thought, and have been stressing over the solution. Only pondering this did I realize that I still had this same issue in this particular form.

Anyway. Thanks.


----------



## devoid

Grr. It's been like 3 weeks at least since I last had sex, and I am dying. xP The guy I was trying to snag for a fuck buddy is now dreamy-eyed over a girl he went on two dates with. :/ My vagina is jealous, even though I wouldn't date him in a million years. Arg.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> Grr. It's been like 3 weeks at least since I last had sex, and I am dying. xP The guy I was trying to snag for a fuck buddy is now dreamy-eyed over a girl he went on two dates with. :/ My vagina is jealous, even though I wouldn't date him in a million years. Arg.


Maybe using a pillow for masturbation. Maybe attach a dildo to it to make it seem more like a simulated guy, idk what else to say. I guess imagine it as a movie star or someone famous who you find yourself attracted to. I find using a regular pillow very comfortable and easy, since it is rather soft and what I imagine what the female vagina might feel like, but idk, I am a noob  Just don't go down the blowup doll route I seen some guys take in movies :/ The blow up doll thing is pretty creepy imo.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Maybe using a pillow for masturbation. Maybe attach a dildo to it to make it seem more like a simulated guy, idk what else to say. I guess imagine it as a movie star or someone famous who you find yourself attracted to. I find using a regular pillow very comfortable and easy, since it is rather soft and what I imagine what the female vagina might feel like, but idk, I am a noob  Just don't go down the blowup doll route I seen some guys take in movies :/ The blow up doll thing is pretty creepy imo.


Haha, that was funny. Thanks. I have many options to have sex with various people, and some of them are actually decent. But this one is probably better in bed than any of them - and most importantly, less emotionally invested. I need someone who won't get attached and who I won't get attached to right now. Because when I even think about romance with any other people I feel absolutely terrible.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> Haha, that was funny. Thanks. I have many options to have sex with various people, and some of them are actually decent. But this one is probably better in bed than any of them - and most importantly, less emotionally invested. I need someone who won't get attached and who I won't get attached to right now. Because when I even think about romance with any other people I feel absolutely terrible.


I guess you are interested in going down a FWB route with a guy is what you are saying?


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> I guess you are interested in going down a FWB route with a guy is what you are saying?


Yes. He seemed like the perfect candidate for a FWB, and they're very difficult to find. It has to be someone who's great in bed (and I'm incredibly picky), considerate and reciprocative. But they have to simultaneously be someone you wouldn't consider a long-term relationship with, who also wouldn't consider one with you. And they have to be very emotionally mature. This one happens to also be rich and classy as fuck, and like the same nerd stuff I do. And really attractive. It was like... a fuck made in heaven.


----------



## William I am

devoid said:


> Grr. It's been like 3 weeks at least since I last had sex, and I am dying. xP The guy I was trying to snag for a fuck buddy is now dreamy-eyed over a girl he went on two dates with. :/ My vagina is jealous, even though I wouldn't date him in a million years. Arg.


Pfsh. Some time this month, I will have had sex exactly ... 6 or 7 times in 24 months.
fml.


----------



## Superfluous

Duran Duran told me to wang chung tonight. So I did wang chung, I did it all night. Found out Im a sprinkler system. Perhaps I'll lay out on my lawn, wang chung some more, and water the grass. xD


----------



## Dalton

Superfluous said:


> Duran Duran told me to wang chung tonight. So I did wang chung, I did it all night. Found out Im a sprinkler system. Perhaps I'll lay out on my lawn, wang chung some more, and water the grass. xD


I am facepalming and laughing. This is so cheesy.


----------



## Sara Torailles

... Nearly every time someone complains about how long they haven't had sex, and it's been less than at least three months and they're not in a committed relationship, I have the urge to laugh in their face.

On another note, if the only sex you performed or received is oral, can you still become a wizard at 30?


----------



## devoid

It's hard for me not to masturbate once a day. I usually draw the line and say it's "too much" when I masturbate more than 6 times in a day. Although lately I've been trying to avoid it altogether and sometimes can go 3 days without masturbating. It really just increases my sex drive.


----------



## FePa

I'm so out of time to so many things that I honestly don't have physically time available to do it
:/


----------



## devoid

FePa said:


> I'm so out of time to so many things that I honestly don't have physically time available to do it
> :/


You're a lady though! Ladies can train themselves to get off in 30 seconds. :3 Dis is scientific fact.


----------



## knife

devoid said:


> You're a lady though! Ladies can train themselves to get off in 30 seconds. :3 Dis is scientific fact.


So can men 😏


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## devoid

hammersklavier said:


> So can men &#55357;&#56847;
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


Only some of them can. On average it takes a man about 4 minutes to ejaculate while masturbating.


----------



## drmiller100

devoid said:


> Only some of them can. On average it takes a man about 4 minutes to ejaculate while masturbating.


made up numbers?


----------



## knife

drmiller100 said:


> made up numbers?


Go away, troll.


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## mony

I saw two dragonflies mating while flying. I'm jealous for two reasons:
1) I do not have the wings nor talent to have sex while flying
2) insects are getting it on more than I am :/


----------



## mony

^not to mention the courage to do it in public


----------



## FePa

devoid said:


> You're a lady though! Ladies can train themselves to get off in 30 seconds. :3 Dis is scientific fact.


I know! 
But there are the quickies with ourselves for relaxing purposes - the 30s endorphin release - and the laborious workout with emotions, fantasy and so on. But is the latter I need now... (or a full 3h steamy brainless sex with someone amazing - which I have even less time for that)


----------



## devoid

drmiller100 said:


> made up numbers?


Sex: Fact and Fiction


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why are you emailing me, telling me to text you for a booty call? How does that make any sense? Text me your goddamn fucking self


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Why are you emailing me, telling me to text you for a booty call? How does that make any sense? Text me your goddamn fucking self


Man, you like them pretty and stupid. x3


----------



## Andromeda31

devoid said:


> It's hard for me not to masturbate once a day. I usually draw the line and say it's "too much" when I masturbate more than 6 times in a day. Although lately I've been trying to avoid it altogether and sometimes can go 3 days without masturbating. It really just increases my sex drive.


6 times per day? This makes me wonder how much of a difference there is between the pleasure felt for a female orgasm versus a male orgasm. The way I've seen women react to orgasms tells me my own orgasms are nowhere near theirs.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

devoid said:


> Man, you like them pretty and stupid. x3


They're not all stupid and the ones who are, aren't as bad as him. He's the worst one. He knows he's attractive. He thinks he doesn't have to put in any work and he can do whatever he wants cuz the girl will always do as he says. Asshole. I don't have any problem calling him out on his bullshit. He needs to shut that shit up. If he slips up with me, it's done.

He really just likes attention. I think he secretly seeks some kind of validation


----------



## devoid

Andromeda31 said:


> 6 times per day? This makes me wonder how much of a difference there is between the pleasure felt for a female orgasm versus a male orgasm. The way I've seen women react to orgasms tells me my own orgasms are nowhere near theirs.


They aren't. Women have four times as many nerves in their vulvae as men do in their penis. We also have three major erogenous zones (vagina, clitoris and breasts) whereas men only have the one. Furthermore, we can have multiple orgasms with equal or even increasing intensity while men can only have one.

The fact that people have been saying for the past couple hundred years that men enjoy sex more than women, I think is some big cosmic joke. But truthfully it's also just evolution. Women should enjoy sex more, to encourage them to have more babies. But at the same time, if push comes to shove, men need to be the ones to get off in order to make babies. So it makes sense that men would desire it more.


----------



## Andromeda31

devoid said:


> They aren't. Women have four times as many nerves in their vulvae as men do in their penis. We also have three major erogenous zones (vagina, clitoris and breasts) whereas men only have the one. Furthermore, we can have multiple orgasms with equal or even increasing intensity while men can only have one.
> 
> The fact that people have been saying for the past couple hundred years that men enjoy sex more than women, I think is some big cosmic joke. But truthfully it's also just evolution. Women should enjoy sex more, to encourage them to have more babies. But at the same time, if push comes to shove, men need to be the ones to get off in order to make babies. So it makes sense that men would desire it more.


Thanks for the input! It's good to know we have some knowledgeable people on human anatomy to give us some great insights. All though I am perfectly content with my sex I have always been somewhat envious of the female orgasm. :tongue:


----------



## FePa

Biologically speaking, the female orgasm is not a requirement for reproduction, as it is the male one. This was the main reason sex pleasure for women became a taboo in early society. 
Furthermore, female animals are not supposed to be encouraged to produce quantity of offspring, but quality, since it's really demanding of the female body. This is the main difference between female horniness for pleasure not reproduction versus male biological need to inseminate a huge number of females in very little time and less effort.


----------



## rocklee

I guess my confession would be that I actually have an absolutely dead libido. Nothing arouses me at all.


----------



## FePa

rocklee said:


> I guess my confession would be that I actually have an absolutely dead libido. Nothing arouses me at all.


Did you check your hormone levels ?


----------



## devoid

DaphneDelRey said:


> I feel like I've lost my mojo :/
> 
> I can't seduce to save my life anymore ha!


Wow, really? Maybe you just need to be seduced by someone.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Queen Qualia said:


> I avoided even looking at S and R for over a year because I knew once I started opening up here, it would be hard to stop again.  Now I'll never feel normal again.
> 
> fucking sex drive. I hate you.


Dammit, I know. I'm extremely kinky here, but I come off as vanilla and nonsexual in real life. I don't actually know how to sex. I wish I did. Then I could be, like, an awesome sexpert. But, no. I had to be one of the few bisexual people who _isn't_ a giant whore for some reason.



FePa said:


> Yeah right, the psychological pressure that we have to come sometimes gets in the way... That's why I feel better with someone that I just know and trust will be there for as long as I want
> 
> Because his goal is to pleasure me, not just warm me up.
> 
> The sintonia is perfect when they understand that when we are tensing the muscles up and stop breathing, we're climbing the orgasm mountain, so speed up and increase the pressure, the second we pause before we get there (relaxing the perineum, breathing again, etc) they are suppose to slow down, decrease the pressure, kiss other areas... then repeat, rinse and repeat


And then you had to post this and do weird things to my loins. >.<


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I only want to have sex with one human being in the entire world. :blushed:


----------



## Sara Torailles

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I only want to have sex with one human being in the entire world. :blushed:


Ooh, who's the lucky person? roud:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Torai said:


> Ooh, who's the lucky person? roud:


Give you a hint...

his name starts with capt and ends in swan. :kitteh:


----------



## Sara Torailles

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Give you a hint...
> 
> his name starts with capt and ends in swan. :kitteh:


Whoa, you two are officially in a relationship?

Damn, I guess the kinky marriage is off, then. I hope @Mr. Meepers won't be too disappointed. We hired the Meepster to be a stripper for our bachelor party.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Torai said:


> Whoa, you two are officially in a relationship?
> 
> Damn, I guess the kinky marriage is off, then. I hope @_Mr. Meepers_ won't be too disappointed. We hired the Meepster to be a stripper for our bachelor party.



sorry love. Marry FEPA instead


----------



## Andromeda31

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Give you a hint...
> 
> his name starts with capt and ends in swan. :kitteh:


How did you guys get started?


----------



## zaczacattack

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I only want to have sex with one human being in the entire world. :blushed:


Me too  

I want the feeling to last forever!! 

But I confess. I'm worried. She's my first girlfriend, I don't know what to expect  I don't know how long it will take for one of us to start wanting to have sex with other people. And it's mostly myself that I'm worried about..


----------



## GinningPuma4011

DaphneDelRey said:


> Go on....


I used to volunteer where I worked, so I was able to get in as kind of a paid intern. Ran into my boss one time at a bar. Saw him and I approached him, already drunk. I'm horny all the time, it's just 10x worse when I'm drunk, high or rolling. He was the right age, very intelligent and I thought he was hot. Flirted some, drank some more and we ended up going back to his place. Lucky me, he was also a Dom. It came out when I begged him to use and abuse my body and treat me like a fucktoy cuz I have no shame; I'm a slut and at times, I have very little to no self control. After that, we had play sessions from time to time for a while, even after I left. He was a good play partner. 

At work, he was always professional (besides the bending me over his desk). He was never an asshole about it. He was actually a good boss- he was good at his job. I was always the one teasing him and sneaking into his office. There were only a few times where he actually made me stop doing my work and called me into his office. They were just quickies. It was hot and fun. I'm a screamer and I loved when he would put his hand on my mouth to keep me quiet and pulled my hair. Other times, he gagged me with my panties. We had an understanding of how things were going to be in and out of the bedroom, especially at work. We handled our shit and it worked out well, surprisingly.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Two of the hottest instances ever in my sexual history:

1.
The guy I was seeing and had an emotional attachment to at the time, looked me in the eye; slid his middle finger into my ass, hooked it, then pushed his thumb into my pussy and pinched his fingers together. It was an incredible feeling. While he was pinching his fingers together, he said, "I own these holes." 

2.
Started messing around with a new Dom. During our very first session together after stripping me, he spun me around, put me in a headlock and asked me if I trusted him. It made me so hot and I came so hard.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I somehow stumbled upon a chauvinistic yet bdsm blog. The main idea was that women should literally be nothing more than fucktoy for male enjoyment... Not even be "wasted" with an education. Then, I vomited.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I used to volunteer where I worked, so I was able to get in as kind of a paid intern. Ran into my boss one time at a bar. Saw him and I approached him, already drunk. I'm horny all the time, it's just 10x worse when I'm drunk, high or rolling. He was the right age, very intelligent and I thought he was hot. Flirted some, drank some more and we ended up going back to his place. Lucky me, he was also a Dom. It came out when I begged him to use and abuse my body and treat me like a fucktoy cuz I have no shame; I'm a slut and at times, I have very little to no self control. After that, we had play sessions from time to time for a while, even after I left. He was a good play partner.
> 
> At work, he was always professional (besides the bending me over his desk). He was never an asshole about it. He was actually a good boss- he was good at his job. I was always the one teasing him and sneaking into his office. There were only a few times where he actually made me stop doing my work and called me into his office. They were just quickies. It was hot and fun. I'm a screamer and I loved when he would put his hand on my mouth to keep me quiet and pulled my hair. Other times, he gagged me with my panties. We had an understanding of how things were going to be in and out of the bedroom, especially at work. We handled our shit and it worked out well, surprisingly.


Sounds good.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Andromeda31 said:


> How did you guys get started?


A mutual perc friend introduced us. We started talking on skype. It wasn't as anything except friends at first. Then, we fell hard for each other. :happy:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Sounds good.


It was. I loved creaming his cock in his office, then sucking him clean and fixing his pants before leaving


----------



## Noctis

DaphneDelRey said:


> SAME.
> 
> It's the whole idea he's getting off on the power trip that comes with being the boss and telling me what to do. Ew.


Indeed, and plus it's blatant sexual harassment and abuse on the boss's part, so not for me. I would dislike being treated like that by any boss.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Hahahaha I just saw my fuck buddy's story on snapchat. He was lying in the same spot on the floor from when I left. His caption was "I just want to sleep." He was dead when we finished and he's been staying up studying for midterms and shit. Poor guy.


----------



## Noctis

DaphneDelRey said:


> The idea of someone in a position of power, using that power to coerce me into sex, even though it's a roleplay.... makes my clitoris shrivel up and hide.
> 
> Just not sexy at all. I can't even. No.
> 
> If it was a partner asking me to be that submissive, sure. But the whole I am your seedy boss, being seedy, no, just no.


Yes, indeed, it's just plain wrong and abusive.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GinningPuma4011 said:


> It was. I loved creaming his cock in his office, then sucking him clean and fixing his pants before leaving


 So have you decided what you're going to dress up as this Halloween? Egyptian Goddess, Ninja Girl or Ice Princess (panties optional)?

http://blog.sfgate.com/sfmoms/files/2014/09/slutty-ice-princess-frozen-costumes.jpg


----------



## GinningPuma4011

stargazing grasshopper said:


> So have you decided what you're going to dress up as this Halloween? Egyptian Goddess, Ninja Girl or Ice Princess (panties optional)?
> 
> http://blog.sfgate.com/sfmoms/files/2014/09/slutty-ice-princess-frozen-costumes.jpg


No idea.


----------



## Kyandigaru

i am tired of waking up humping the covers. My sex dreams are getting outta control. I need to release and not by myself. le sigh...


----------



## soya

Making out, lip biting got a little intense...ended up with a swollen, bloodied lip. And it felt amazing.


----------



## Noctis

I wish there was a real thing like Pygmalion's statue in which would come alive and be a sexual and surrogate partner. Pillow fucking feels good, but I wish I had the real deal. Pillow fucking feels impersonal as well, as I crave touch, words of affection, etc.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

DaphneDelRey said:


> I feel like I've lost my mojo :/
> 
> I can't seduce to save my life anymore ha!


Well, um, if it would boost your confidence, you can always seduce me  (and walk away or do whatever you want afterwords :tongue

(Hint: I'm easy to seduce. Just tell me that you are gonna make me do whatever you want :blushed: :tongue




Torai said:


> Whoa, you two are officially in a relationship?
> 
> Damn, I guess the kinky marriage is off, then. I hope @_Mr. Meepers_ won't be too disappointed. We hired the Meepster to be a stripper for our bachelor party.


:shocked: I hope I am still getting paid :shocked: You can just throw some random party that I can strip for :crazy:




Daleks_exterminate said:


> sorry love. Marry FEPA instead


Idk if they would get married 'cause Fepa already bought me. We negotiated the terms already :tongue:



Daleks_exterminate said:


> I somehow stumbled upon a chauvinistic yet bdsm blog. *The main idea was that women should literally be nothing more than fucktoy for male enjoyment... Not even be "wasted" with an education. Then, I vomited.*


You ONLY vomited?!?! You didn't want to smash your computer, pour gasoline on it, and lit it on fire?!?! (OR, better yet, do that to the guy who writ that blog. I mean do it to his computer so he can't blog stupid shit .. Although, if he wanted to blog photos of his poop, that would be an improvement).

I've seen blogs like that, except the genders are reversed (since I'm more into femdom than maledom). I think people get into problems when they think their sexuality reflects some biological truth that should be applied to all humans. I mean just cause someone likes something and it turns them on, that does not mean the world should work that way. But some people wanna live in their own bubble and think that their genitalia decides who is better or worst instead of seeing people as individuals with different talents and needs. I like to think of those people are being dumb, which is pretty bad because I don't think that anyone is dumb :tongue: (or crazy, crazy works too ... or self centered bums, that works as well)


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Kyandigaru said:


> i am tired of waking up humping the covers. My sex dreams are getting outta control. I need to release and not by myself. le sigh...





















I feel your pain, mornings are the horniest times aren't they. Try waking with a swollen head resting above your belly button every morning, you can't take a whiz in that condition LOL. Women more often have it easier than us men, count your blessings.

Maybe a pillow similar to those above would allow you a good night of sleep & reduce your morning restlessness.
I've a coupon to offer you.
You may redeem it for one night of snuggling to help you get a good night of sleep.

Note that the disclaimer is as follows.
No hanky panky allowed.
Not responsible for morning wood poking against your back, see previous line.


----------



## devoid

I find it kind of annoying when men get tired after sex. I get so excited after sex, it's like, "Woah, cool! That felt great! I want to run around and play in the grass and make popcorn and have more sex! Wooo!" I got a new fuck buddy and he literally fell asleep right after the first round. I kept trying to carefully nudge my way out of bed and he kept grabbing me back. xD He finally woke up like an hour later and fucked me again, which was awesome. But still, I'm bored now.

Also, new fuck buddy is INTJ (he thinks INFJ but I disagree) with serious romantic issues. Every time he goes on a date with a girl he falls madly in love with her. I don't think he's ever been interested in dating me, and I'm not interested in dating him. But it's adorable and sad to watch him go crazy after the first date every time, and then get obsessive and emo the next day. Rinse and repeat. I think I have a new project. He seems to want me to slap some sense into him. Spoiled rich kid with massive insecurities but coupled with the urge to please and a genuine desire for personal growth. Could be fun.


----------



## FePa

Torai said:


> Dammit, I know. I'm extremely kinky here, but I come off as vanilla and nonsexual in real life. I don't actually know how to sex. I wish I did. Then I could be, like, an awesome sexpert. But, no. I had to be one of the few bisexual people who _isn't_ a giant whore for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> And then you had to post this and do weird things to my loins. >.<


Hihihihi
Seems my brain really turns you on, ahn ?


----------



## FePa

Daleks_exterminate said:


> sorry love. Marry FEPA instead


Hunf Daleks, you made me sound second best, consolation prize ?

:/


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> I find it kind of annoying when men get tired after sex. I get so excited after sex, it's like, "Woah, cool! That felt great! I want to run around and play in the grass and make popcorn and have more sex! Wooo!" I got a new fuck buddy and he literally fell asleep right after the first round. I kept trying to carefully nudge my way out of bed and he kept grabbing me back. xD He finally woke up like an hour later and fucked me again, which was awesome. But still, I'm bored now.
> 
> Also, new fuck buddy is INTJ (he thinks INFJ but I disagree) with serious romantic issues. Every time he goes on a date with a girl he falls madly in love with her. I don't think he's ever been interested in dating me, and I'm not interested in dating him. But it's adorable and sad to watch him go crazy after the first date every time, and then get obsessive and emo the next day. Rinse and repeat. I think I have a new project. He seems to want me to slap some sense into him. Spoiled rich kid with massive insecurities but coupled with the urge to please and a genuine desire for personal growth. Could be fun.


I originally thought myself INFP, but after doing some self research, I think I might be INTP. Some rich people can be spoiled and think that money grows from trees. I get mood swings, but I do not think that makes me any less of a T to have feelings. I fall madly in love with women who are genuinely sweet and caring, I have learned to pick them carefully. I think the woman in which I have a crush on from the college in which I graduated from last year is I believe an ESFJ. She is mature, has an enthusiastic personality and is genuinely interested in people. She is also great with children, which is of course a plus. I get turned on by women who are genuinely nice, like her.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> I originally thought myself INFP, but after doing some self research, I think I might be INTP. Some rich people can be spoiled and think that money grows from trees. I get mood swings, but I do not think that makes me any less of a T to have feelings. I fall madly in love with women who are genuinely sweet and caring, I have learned to pick them carefully. I think the woman in which I have a crush on from the college in which I graduated from last year is I believe an ESFJ. She is mature, has an enthusiastic personality and is genuinely interested in people. She is also great with children, which is of course a plus. I get turned on by women who are genuinely nice, like her.


Yeah, I have terrible mood swings pretty often. They're getting better with therapy and good habits. I think Ts can often have more crazy emotions than Fs because we get so detached from them and don't learn to control our emotions as well.

And he doesn't think money grows from trees. He actually works hard and supports himself, and is fairly frugal. When I say spoiled I mean he grew up in a bubble and hasn't really left it. Everyone around him is wealthy, educated and detached from the rest of the world. He's never had to really worry about anything, never had to see suffering up close, never believed that the world can change. So he's in a state of perpetual apathy and depression, being a person who wants to help others but who has been taught by his society that nobody needs a thing from him, and that even with real power and influence things never seem to change. It worries me a bit.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

FePa said:


> Hunf Daleks, you made me sound second best, consolation prize ?
> 
> :/



id marry you. Not as a second best!!


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> Yeah, I have terrible mood swings pretty often. They're getting better with therapy and good habits. I think Ts can often have more crazy emotions than Fs because we get so detached from them and don't learn to control our emotions as well.
> 
> And he doesn't think money grows from trees. He actually works hard and supports himself, and is fairly frugal. When I say spoiled I mean he grew up in a bubble and hasn't really left it. Everyone around him is wealthy, educated and detached from the rest of the world. He's never had to really worry about anything, never had to see suffering up close, never believed that the world can change. So he's in a state of perpetual apathy and depression, being a person who wants to help others but who has been taught by his society that nobody needs a thing from him, and that even with real power and influence things never seem to change. It worries me a bit.


I kind of grew up in a bubble as well, however I have seen life from different angles, from seeing really wealthy people to very poor people, and seen those who suffer from broken homes. I am skeptical the world can change because I think society will remain the same as it has been over thousands of years, sans change in acceptance towards LGBTQ, race, anti-slavery, and better treatment of women. There will always be violence, poverty, wealth, health and illness. I would like to be sort of a Batman figure and protect people against crime as a martial artist, however I do not have the money to afford such extravagant gear, such as very tough body armor, lol. I think some things are set, such as wealth, poverty, violence, prosperity, but some things do change, but gradually over time. Social liberalism and civil rights didn't occur overnight. It happened very slowly, but helped to create a better society. My martial arts experience has helped me to develop charisma and greater confidence, as well as inner strength.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> I kind of grew up in a bubble as well, however I have seen life from different angles, from seeing really wealthy people to very poor people, and seen those who suffer from broken homes. I am skeptical the world can change because I think society will remain the same as it has been over thousands of years, sans change in acceptance towards LGBTQ, race, anti-slavery, and better treatment of women. There will always be violence, poverty, wealth, health and illness. I would like to be sort of a Batman figure and protect people against crime as a martial artist, however I do not have the money to afford such extravagant gear, such as very tough body armor, lol. I think some things are set, such as wealth, poverty, violence, prosperity, but some things do change, but gradually over time. Social liberalism and civil rights didn't occur overnight. It happened very slowly, but helped to create a better society. My martial arts experience has helped me to develop charisma and greater confidence, as well as inner strength.


Edit: I misread your statement. Let me try this again.

I don't know what kind of change you want in the world. I could tell you that on average there is a 75% decrease in starvation in the global population over the last few hundred years. That means that all people all over the world are generally doing better than they were when it comes to poverty and suffering. Poverty is relative, so we will always be able to say there is "poverty" in the world. You see plenty of creepy photographs on the internet of starving children in Africa and Asia, but the truth is that there is very little poverty that severe left in the world. Most nonprofits which target African children are really just stealing your money.

There will always be problems in the world. There will always be inequality, because there will always be assholes. But we have made real, measurable progress in many areas and continue to do so, whether or not you're brave enough to believe it.


----------



## OberonHuxley

One of my ex-girlfrinds lived in a ghetto....I would pull up behind a truck depot at 3:00am risking gang violence and we'd have sex in my car for hours a few blocks away from her house.


----------



## devoid

OberonHuxley said:


> One of my ex-girlfrinds lived in a ghetto....I would pull up behind a truck depot at 3:00am risking gang violence and we'd have sex in my car for hours a few blocks away from her house.


I can beat that one! ;D

Dated a guy from Chester (which is one of the absolute worst crime neighborhoods in the Philadelphia metro area). He was in rehab for a heroin addiction, and I used to drive to and from the clinic every week to pick him up. I'd be waiting in my car in an area surrounded by abandoned buildings and junkies, and I saw a lot... like a biker gang surrounding and threatening someone a few yards away, drug deals, crazy homeless people, someone using their car to literally shove someone else's car off the road. Constantly hearing gun shots. And sometimes his roommate would come out and talk to me before he got down - a convicted criminal who admittedly has murdered people for a gang. Nice guy though. He gave me tips on eyebrow grooming.


----------



## Strayfire

devoid said:


> I can beat that one! ;D
> 
> Dated a guy from Chester (which is one of the absolute worst crime neighborhoods in the Philadelphia metro area). He was in rehab for a heroin addiction, and I used to drive to and from the clinic every week to pick him up. I'd be waiting in my car in an area surrounded by abandoned buildings and junkies, and I saw a lot... like a biker gang surrounding and threatening someone a few yards away, drug deals, crazy homeless people, someone using their car to literally shove someone else's car off the road. Constantly hearing gun shots. And sometimes his roommate would come out and talk to me before he got down - a convicted criminal who admittedly has murdered people for a gang. Nice guy though. He gave me tips on eyebrow grooming.


That must take a fair amount of courage. 

I'm afraid to go out of my house after 11:30pm without carrying a small armoury's worth of weapons. 

I considered briefly touching down at Detroit airport and taking a bus to see my LDR girlfriend at the time. 

Even though I was gonna take my pistol, I chickened out. It's Detroit. That scares me enough.


----------



## devoid

strayfire said:


> That must take a fair amount of courage.
> 
> I'm afraid to go out of my house after 11:30pm without carrying a small armoury's worth of weapons.
> 
> I considered briefly touching down at Detroit airport and taking a bus to see my LDR girlfriend at the time.
> 
> Even though I was gonna take my pistol, I chickened out. It's Detroit. That scares me enough.


Lol wow. I'm just not afraid of anything I guess. I mean, I'm cautious and paranoid. But I've always taken care of myself.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

devoid said:


> I can beat that one! ;D
> 
> Dated a guy from Chester (which is one of the absolute worst crime neighborhoods in the Philadelphia metro area). He was in rehab for a heroin addiction, and I used to drive to and from the clinic every week to pick him up. I'd be waiting in my car in an area surrounded by abandoned buildings and junkies, and I saw a lot... like a biker gang surrounding and threatening someone a few yards away, drug deals, crazy homeless people, someone using their car to literally shove someone else's car off the road. Constantly hearing gun shots. And sometimes his roommate would come out and talk to me before he got down - a convicted criminal who admittedly has murdered people for a gang. Nice guy though. He gave me tips on eyebrow grooming.



yeah no. I wouldn't do that... But I DID go out of the country with two men that I knew less than two weeks.... So I guess I've done my share of crazy. We hung out on Aztec ruins for a month. It was amazing.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Fucking too many guys at the same time. I have shit memory. Can't remember who said what, who lives where, who likes which fetishes and I've forgotten names. I know they're all working in either the medical, restaurant or music industry. There's one airforce man and one lawyer. 

It helps when they're into being called daddy when I'm getting fucked really hard. One time, I called a Zach a Ryan. 

I didnt know one fuck buddy's name for a whole year. His name in my phone is the name of the town he lived in when we first started messing around.


----------



## Noctis

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I feel your pain, mornings are the horniest times aren't they. Try waking with a swollen head resting above your belly button every morning, you can't take a whiz in that condition LOL. Women more often have it easier than us men, count your blessings.
> 
> Maybe a pillow similar to those above would allow you a good night of sleep & reduce your morning restlessness.
> I've a coupon to offer you.
> You may redeem it for one night of snuggling to help you get a good night of sleep.
> 
> Note that the disclaimer is as follows.
> No hanky panky allowed.
> Not responsible for morning wood poking against your back, see previous line.


I wish there was a pillow in the shape of a woman for single men to practice on. I wish that pillow would have the choice of resembling any celebrity or actress in which they desire through a sex shop's market. It would be nice if the pillow would have material as close to the softness as human skin, such as a very soft silk. The pillow should also have a "vagina" so that men can stick their penis in comfortably as hands in a glove, as well as realistic feeling "breasts" and "buttocks". The sex version of a *Resusci Anne *like mannequin that is a human shaped sex pillow for single men to hone their skills. Bam!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Kyandigaru said:


> platonic ...lmao


The Snuggle Buddies | Professional Snuggling Service


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GinningPuma4011 said:


> The Snuggle Buddies | Professional Snuggling Service


I took a peek at their rates, the base rate is $80.hrly but they don't offer a happy ending, so that's unlikely to provide relief for a gal that's waking up horny as f--k.
List of Benefits

Decreased stress and increased relaxation
Lessened depression
Lessened anxiety and social anxiety
Improved social skills
Improved self-esteem Improved sleep
Lowered blood pressure and heart rate
Reduced risk of heart disease
Improved immune system and faster recovery
Protection against inflammation and oxidative stress
Pain relief and raised pain threshold
Reduced drug cravings
Lessened PTSD

No mention of relieving throbbing clitoris.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The number of questions that can be answered by "maybe it's just because you're ugly."


----------



## GinningPuma4011

What a fucking hot blue collar piece of ass. I love his build. He's got great arms, working man muscles. And I like that his hand are all callused. It fucking hurt a little when he was fingering me and playing with me, but I liked it


----------



## devoid

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The number of questions that can be answered by "maybe it's just because you're ugly."


Hahahaha it's so true. It's depressing how many people can't come to terms with their own lack of attractiveness. And they're surrounded by enablers shouting postmodern bullshit like, "Everyone is equally beautiful" and "They should be attracted to your mind" and insulting men/women just for failing to fawn over them.

"Why doesn't anyone ever look at me like that?" "Why did he choose this other girl over me?" "Why can't I pull a girl like that?" "Why don't you tell me what features of mine you like?" I so wish I could just tell some people they're ugly. People need to get their ego in check.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> Hahahaha it's so true. It's depressing how many people can't come to terms with their own lack of attractiveness. And they're surrounded by enablers shouting postmodern bullshit like, "Everyone is equally beautiful" and "They should be attracted to your mind" and insulting men/women just for failing to fawn over them.
> 
> "Why doesn't anyone ever look at me like that?" "Why did he choose this other girl over me?" "Why can't I pull a girl like that?" "Why don't you tell me what features of mine you like?" I so wish I could just tell some people they're ugly. People need to get their ego in check.


Yea I bet thinking that you're just ugly is gonna help your self-esteem and will totally benefit you as a person.

Not


----------



## Mr. Meepers

GinningPuma4011 said:


> The Snuggle Buddies | Professional Snuggling Service





> Job Details:
> 
> $40/hr compensation during a session
> You are also paid to travel $10/hr directly from the client
> 5-15 hours per week with completely flexible hours based on when you are free to work (*We have never had any requests for male snugglers unfortunately*)


Damn, there goes my hopes of someone pimping out my snuggles


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> Yea I bet thinking that you're just ugly is gonna help your self-esteem and will totally benefit you as a person.
> 
> Not


You just totally missed the point. Believing you're more attractive than you are isn't healthy self esteem; it's delusion stemming from insecurity. There's nothing good that will come from that.


----------



## FePa

Mr. Meepers said:


> Damn, there goes my hopes of someone pimping out my snuggles


Or I would be pimping you out, since you're mine


----------



## edicon

sraddatz said:


> Oh yes. I would never wear that shit. Disgusting!! If you can't afford real Cologne, just go without. I want to scream at these young guys, "that is not what a real man smells like"


Thank you for saying this! Right now I'm looking for a new cologne (I was wearing black by mandarina duck) since I've bad memories tied with this scent. I'm sort of a cologne and perfume fanatic.


----------



## FePa

devoid said:


> You just totally missed the point. Believing you're more attractive than you are isn't healthy self esteem; it's delusion stemming from insecurity. There's nothing good that will come from that.


Thanks god taste is like ass, everyone has their own

I guess we'll set this thread on fire if we start discussing what's attractive/what's not in such general terms


----------



## devoid

FePa said:


> Thanks god taste is like ass, everyone has their own
> 
> I guess we'll set this thread on fire if we start discussing what's attractive/what's not in such general terms


There are characteristics which are seen as universally attractive, like having symmetrical features. There are people who have these universally attractive characteristics, and people who do not. If you're shaped like a hippo that got smacked in the face with a hammer, there might be someone who thinks you're pretty hot. But chances are it's not going to be very many people.

I'm sorry, but this bullshit relativistic thinking and calling everyone a special snowflake only goes so far. If you're ugly, be prepared for 90% of people to not be attracted to you on a physical level. I don't know why this is so difficult to understand.


----------



## edicon

devoid said:


> There are characteristics which are seen as universally attractive, like having symmetrical features. There are people who have these universally attractive characteristics, and people who do not. If you're shaped like a hippo that got smacked in the face with a hammer, there might be someone who thinks you're pretty hot. But chances are it's not going to be very many people.
> 
> I'm sorry, but this bullshit relativistic thinking and calling everyone a special snowflake only goes so far. If you're ugly, be prepared for 90% of people to not be attracted to you on a physical level. I don't know why this is so difficult to understand.


I agree somewhat as far as physical attraction goes, but attraction has more factors than just appearance. Such as social status, personal interests, etc. which all influence how we perceive a person's attractiveness.


----------



## FePa

edicon said:


> I agree somewhat as far as physical attraction goes, but attraction has more factors than just appearance. Such as social status, personal interests, etc. which all influence how we perceive a person's attractiveness.


Besides there's cultural differences, associations - someone might be "ugly" but remind you of someone else in your life that you like, etc - and behavior. 

It's more the overall that counts. 
Also you gotta chose your audience. 
Didn't you mention something about black guys not going for skinny white chicks ? I bet in Caucasian adoration countries, like South America, you'd be hunted down


----------



## Mr. Meepers

FePa said:


> Or I would be pimping you out, since you're mine


*bite own lip and smirks with desire*
That is right, I am yours




FePa said:


> Thanks god taste is like ass, everyone has their own
> 
> I guess we'll set this thread on fire if we start discussing what's attractive/what's not in such general terms


And I like your ass :wink:

And your hottness is the reason this thread is on fire :wink:


Otherwise I mostly agree. I mean I see the other side that each culture seems to have its own aesthetics so a large part of the population, especially with the visual media we have today, may be groomed to prefer different features ... but change the time and place and, well, you may see a whole different set of beauty standards and there is certainly a good deal of variation in what individuals like within a culture (especially when you add personal experience and how our good and bad experiences with the people around us may have shaped our physical sense of aesthetics and may continue to do so). And yeah, an emotional connection can change how physically attractive someone is, but if it is a one night stand, well that may not get established, but mannerisms and quirks could still be observed and chemistry can happen quickly, which is why I don't think it makes sense to just call people ugly and unattractive and say "they have a big ego" for wishing someone would look at them that way (which would be more of a sign of a lack of confidence and lack of self worth issues, than an inflated ego, imo, although sometimes people with super fragile egos may act as if they are gods gift to humanity and judge everyone obnoxiously, but openingly questioning why you can't be attractive too, I don't think it is that). Plus, saying "we are all beautiful" and liking all bodies is more about ending destructive behaviors of people, usually women, placing so much of their self worth on their bodies and trying to change how a culture perceives things instead of continuing a culture with a narrow view of female physical beauty.

My $0.02


----------



## devoid

FePa said:


> Besides there's cultural differences, associations - someone might be "ugly" but remind you of someone else in your life that you like, etc - and behavior.
> 
> It's more the overall that counts.
> Also you gotta chose your audience.
> Didn't you mention something about black guys not going for skinny white chicks ? I bet in Caucasian adoration countries, like South America, you'd be hunted down


I'm hunted down almost everywhere. But there are preferences and there are good genes. The black guy who decided to sleep with me said at one point, "You're not the type I normally go for, but you're very beautiful." Even though I did not fit into his usual criteria (curvy and dark skin), he was attracted to me because I still fit the universal criteria (symmetrical features, mathematical proportions and youthful skin). He skipped right over the woman next to me who was curvy and dark skinned but had a disproportionate forehead and asymmetrical eyes.

I've been rejected a handful of times for not being heavy, not being blond, not having big lips, etc. But those fall into the category of "you can't please everyone" and don't really make that big a dent in the dating scene.


----------



## edicon

^This is why I still have hope for humanity. When a sexual confession thread turns into a philosophical discussion on the topic of beauty


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> I'm hunted down almost everywhere. But there are preferences and there are good genes. The black guy who decided to sleep with me said at one point, "You're not the type I normally go for, but you're very beautiful." Even though I did not fit into his usual criteria (curvy and dark skin), he was attracted to me because I still fit the universal criteria (symmetrical features, mathematical proportions and youthful skin). He skipped right over the woman next to me who was curvy and dark skinned but had a disproportionate forehead and asymmetrical eyes.
> 
> I've been rejected a handful of times for not being heavy, not being blond, not having big lips, etc. But those fall into the category of "you can't please everyone" and don't really make that big a dent in the dating scene.


Well there are some people who are a 9 or 10 to most ppl and to me they're like 0/10 would never do


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> Well there are some people who are a 9 or 10 to most ppl and to me they're like 0/10 would never do


Then I guess your future partner will be glad you're a rarity. But from experience and from observing data, these things tip the scale dramatically.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> Then I guess your future partner will be glad you're a rarity. But from experience and from observing data, these things tip the scale dramatically.


I'm in a relationship atm. And I used to think that im ugly as fck and noone could ever love me. If I didn't have people tell me that I'm not I would've stayed single for the rest of my life


----------



## wyldstyle

The more interesting and complex my sexplorations have gotten the less I have been posting on personality cafe...

I have not been here for a while, so you know what that means...


----------



## Sara Torailles

FePa said:


> ... then you left me? ?
> ; (


There are always going to be sunsets. Do you want to gaily frolic with me into the aurora borealis? :kitteh:


----------



## FePa

Torai said:


> There are always going to be sunsets. Do you want to gaily frolic with me into the aurora borealis? :kitteh:


I want to gaily frolic anywhere with you
♥


----------



## Andromeda31

If Torai can defy the laws of physics I'm down to frolic:wink:


----------



## William I am

devoid said:


> There are characteristics which are seen as universally attractive, like having symmetrical features. There are people who have these universally attractive characteristics, and people who do not. If you're shaped like a hippo that got smacked in the face with a hammer, there might be someone who thinks you're pretty hot. But chances are it's not going to be very many people.
> 
> I'm sorry, but this bullshit relativistic thinking and calling everyone a special snowflake only goes so far. If you're ugly, be prepared for 90% of people to not be attracted to you on a physical level. I don't know why this is so difficult to understand.


I'll give you that, but what percentage of the population would you say are really ugly - within a specific age range of say 24-34?

And I have no fucking clue if I'm good looking or just eh because nobody is ever honest about it.


----------



## FePa

William I am said:


> I'll give you that, but what percentage of the population would you say are really ugly - within a specific age range of say 24-34?
> 
> And I have no fucking clue if I'm good looking or just eh because nobody is ever honest about it.


Picture
I promise full honesty


----------



## devoid

William I am said:


> I'll give you that, but what percentage of the population would you say are really ugly - within a specific age range of say 24-34?
> 
> And I have no fucking clue if I'm good looking or just eh because nobody is ever honest about it.


I have no clue. Nobody has ever called me ugly.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> I have no clue. Nobody has ever called me ugly.


I've been called ugly so many times during middle school lel


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> I've been called ugly so many times during middle school lel


Lol that doesn't count. I've been called fat in middle school, at which point three kids turned around and stared at the bully and just said, "Dude, what?"


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> Lol that doesn't count. I've been called fat in middle school, at which point three kids turned around and stared at the bully and just said, "Dude, what?"


Yea but even my friends back then said so owo.


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> Yea but even my friends back then said so owo.


Well, maybe you are. I don't know. Someone has to be ugly by contrast of others. But the real question is, who cares? Some of the richest, most successful and most cherished people on this earth rank high on the ugly meter. Just look at Hugh Hefner and Donald Trump. I think if you're ugly you need to own it and stop trying to bullshit yourself into feeling normal. Nobody is going to treat you with kid gloves in the real world, so you need to find your strengths and weaknesses and take ownership of them.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> Well, maybe you are. I don't know. Someone has to be ugly by contrast of others. But the real question is, who cares? Some of the richest, most successful and most cherished people on this earth rank high on the ugly meter. Just look at Hugh Hefner and Donald Trump. I think if you're ugly you need to own it and stop trying to bullshit yourself into feeling normal. Nobody is going to treat you with kid gloves in the real world, so you need to find your strengths and weaknesses and take ownership of them.


Well, but now since I've never been complimented about my appearance I have a hard time believing when Cam says that I look "pretty hot"


----------



## Nirel

devoid said:


> I have no clue. Nobody has ever called me ugly.


I think you're a little too critical. Many people have their self worth tied to their sexual attractiveness, and there's not much you can do about a disproportional body. It's much easier to see the flaws of the 'special snowflake' approach when you're in a privileged position as you claim to be. For some people in their mind it's either that or being an ugly freak, so I let them be.


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> Well, but now since I've never been complimented about my appearance I have a hard time believing when Cam says that I look "pretty hot"


If you want the truth, send me a photo. It's quite possible that Cam (don't know who that is exactly) is saying that because she finds you attractive in other ways, like personality. Maybe you have a decent body. Or maybe you have some elusive characteristic that really turns her on. Think of the Phantom of the Opera - super ugly guy (or at least the original book and play were, ignore the film) who has mystery, charm and talent which makes all the ladies super horny.


----------



## devoid

Nirel said:


> I think you're a little too critical. Many people have their self worth tied to their sexual attractiveness, and there's not much you can do about a disproportional body. It's much easier to see the flaws of the 'special snowflake' approach when you're in a privileged position as you claim to be. For some people in their mind it's either that or being an ugly freak, so I let them be.


Delusion is a poor substitute for self esteem. I have friends who know that they are ugly, can joke about it and get a ton of women just by being open and confident. What is the benefit to sitting around drowning in insecurity when you could be learning how to actually love yourself as you are? Lying to yourself is never going to make you feel empowered.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> If you want the truth, send me a photo. It's quite possible that Cam (don't know who that is exactly) is saying that because she finds you attractive in other ways, like personality. Maybe you have a decent body. Or maybe you have some elusive characteristic that really turns her on. Think of the Phantom of the Opera - super ugly guy (or at least the original book and play were, ignore the film) who has mystery, charm and talent which makes all the ladies super horny.


I can send you a photo tomorrow maybe. Right now I'm in bed and reading lol


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> I can send you a photo tomorrow maybe. Right now I'm in bed and reading lol


A little something for ya. :3




























Male sex appeal has little to do with having attractive features.


----------



## Nirel

devoid said:


> Delusion is a poor substitute for self esteem. I have friends who know that they are ugly, can joke about it and get a ton of women just by being open and confident. What is the benefit to sitting around drowning in insecurity when you could be learning how to actually love yourself as you are? Lying to yourself is never going to make you feel empowered.


Overvaluing yourself is not the same as drowning in insecurity. There are not too many people who are 100% honest with themselves to say the least. Lying to yourself can most definitely make you feel empowered as long as you believe it, just look at any religious person ever(yes, I just went there ). If someone grows up in an environment that values physical attractiveness, he or she may connect that to their self worth, and it has nothing to do with what they can or can't have.

At the end of the day I see it as just another one in a million wrong views people have, and it's completely harmless as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Nirel

devoid said:


> Male sex appeal has little to do with having attractive features.


That's your subjective opinion, Male attractiveness is tied to physical traits as much as female's. I don't understand how you say that while being so against 'special snowflakes', there are men who would say the exact same thing as you about women, you're still in the minority.


----------



## devoid

Nirel said:


> Overvaluing yourself is not the same as drowning in insecurity. There are not too many people who are 100% honest with themselves to say the least. Lying to yourself can most definitely make you feel empowered as long as you believe it, just look at any religious person ever(yes, I just went there ). If someone grows up in an environment that values physical attractiveness, he or she may connect that to their self worth, and it has nothing to do with what they can or can't have.
> 
> At the end of the day I see it as just another one in a million wrong views people have, and it's completely harmless as far as I'm concerned.


Harmless to others. But it weighs on the soul of the individual. I'm that asshole who insults people until they come to terms with painful truths. Why? Because it's healthier that way.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> Harmless to others. But it weighs on the soul of the individual. I'm that asshole who insults people until they come to terms with painful truths. Why? Because it's healthier that way.


Not always


----------



## Nirel

devoid said:


> Harmless to others. But it weighs on the soul of the individual. I'm that asshole who insults people until they come to terms with painful truths. Why? Because it's healthier that way.


Good luck fixing the world I guess, you have much more faith in humanity than me.


----------



## devoid

[No message]


----------



## William I am

The problem isn't that the world can't change, it's that there are droves of people pushing to keep it the same because they're all focused on their own little world, little problems, and all easily manipulated since they never lift their head from watching their feet shuffling down the street. 
Saying the world isn't going to change is not pessimistic, it's realistic.

Also, not cool telling someone to kill themself. Really not cool.


----------



## Andromeda31

William I am said:


> The problem isn't that the world can't change, it's that there are droves of people pushing to keep it the same because they're all focused on their own little world, little problems, and all easily manipulated since they never lift their head from watching their feet shuffling down the street.
> Saying the world isn't going to change is not pessimistic, it's realistic.
> 
> Also, not cool telling someone to kill themself. Really not cool.


The way the democratic system is set up makes it so that there are many special interest groups trying to get a slice of the pie and any politician who wants to stay in power needs to appease these groups or else they stand no chance at re-election.

I also agree that the previous comment wasn't called for. I think she's just having a bad day; Devoid is normally very sweet.


----------



## Noctis

Andromeda31 said:


> The way the democratic system is set up makes it so that there are many special interest groups trying to get a slice of the pie and any politician who wants to stay in power needs to appease these groups or else they stand no chance at re-election.
> 
> I also agree that the previous comment wasn't called for. I think she's just having a bad day; Devoid is normally very sweet.


Having a bad day or not, telling one to kill oneself is absolutely inexcusable.


----------



## Kyandigaru

roll on perfumes= late night surprise drop by...


----------



## William I am

Andromeda31 said:


> The way the democratic system is set up makes it so that there are many special interest groups trying to get a slice of the pie and any politician who wants to stay in power needs to appease these groups or else they stand no chance at re-election.
> 
> I also agree that the previous comment wasn't called for. I think she's just having a bad day; Devoid is normally very sweet.


Heh. I always find it ironic when politicians talk about "special interest groups" when they mean unions and the general public. 
The corporate entities are the real special interest groups.


----------



## Sara Torailles

FePa said:


> I want to gaily frolic anywhere with you
> ♥


It'll be cold, but later we can take our clothes off and huddle together for warmth. :wink:


----------



## devoid

I'm serious. If you don't think the world can change and don't intend to live a life of positive change, you might as well die. Stop wasting oxygen by spouting out negativity and causing other people to lose faith. I don't want to hear the dumbass excuse of "well people are hard to convince" and "well there's this problem" if you aren't intending to then find a way to fix it. Just shut the fuck up, all of you. Do you have any idea how pathetic you sound sitting around in your cozy little houses complaining about how hard it is to make actual changes? Go volunteer at a fucking soup kitchen. Go protest in Israel. Go help an old lady cross the street. And then come back and tell me how you're incapable of making a difference. Otherwise, I do hope you stop wasting the air you breathe on complaining about how pointless everything is.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> I'm serious. If you don't think the world can change and don't intend to live a life of positive change, you might as well die. Stop wasting oxygen by spouting out negativity and causing other people to lose faith. I don't want to hear the dumbass excuse of "well people are hard to convince" and "well there's this problem" if you aren't intending to then find a way to fix it. Just shut the fuck up, all of you. Do you have any idea how pathetic you sound sitting around in your cozy little houses complaining about how hard it is to make actual changes? Go volunteer at a fucking soup kitchen. Go protest in Israel. Go help an old lady cross the street. And then come back and tell me how you're incapable of making a difference. Otherwise, I do hope you stop wasting the air you breathe on complaining about how pointless everything is.


Your're the one doing the complaining actually. Your words do not influence positive change in the very least. In fact, I do not see you leading to make such a positive change in the world, only spouting negativity out as liberally as the air we breathe. I actually helped old women without asking help in return. I volunteer every week to teach children how to defend against real world attackers and help them build confidence with humility and kindness. I got an Eagle Scout rank and helped volunteer teaching children first aid at a scout summer camp one summer. Hmm, have you done something like that before? Protest in Israel when it is a warzone, hah, good luck. That is not very realistic, considering so much violence going on in the middle east. I think going local is a much wiser move than risking one's life rashly. Come back once you have told us of the good things you have actually done, rather than suggesting wildly unrealistic ones that are frankly unattainable. You claim to be a Christian, and yet right now you are acting very un-Christlike to be honest.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Your're the one doing the complaining actually. Spoiled middle class cunts, huh? Very classy of you to spout out classism right there. Your words do not influence positive change in the very least. In fact, I do not see you leading to make such a positive change in the world, only spouting negativity out as liberally as the air we breathe. I actually helped old women without asking help in return. I volunteer every week to teach children how to defend against real world attackers and help them build confidence with humility and kindness. I got an Eagle Scout rank and helped volunteer teaching children first aid at a scout summer camp one summer. Hmm, have you done something like that before? Protest in Israel when it is a warzone, hah, good luck. That is not very realistic, considering so much violence going on in the middle east. I think going local is a much wiser move than risking one's life rashly. Come back once you have told us of the good things you have actually done, rather than suggesting wildly unrealistic ones that are frankly unattainable.


I spent 6 months volunteering unpaid with a nonprofit. 2 years volunteering every weekend with my school's honor society, working with the local blood bank, food drives, tutoring programs, etc. I've worked for less than minimum wage as a babysitter for a nonverbal autistic child due to the plea of her overwhelmed mother. I've volunteered at a local school library for no particular reason and taught children how to use computers. I used to volunteer with CARE helping get kittens adopted. I'm currently working to support a political candidate, doing design work and advertising free of charge. And for my full-time job I offer low cost budget marketing work for local small business owners to help them get on their feet. Lately I've been researching alternative medicine in an attempt to create a long-term plan for fighting against big pharma. And I'm also trying to get involved with an elusive group of people trying to remove money from politics. I just visited my friend Ben tonight, who is missing a part of his brain. I go and spend time with him whenever he calls me, at any time of night. And when he tries in his confused state to kiss me I pull away, even though I love this man dearly and would love nothing more, because he is trying to abstain for religious reasons and I support his choices. Tomorrow morning I'm waking up early so I can go to the park with my MTF trans friend. She's getting surgery soon and is panicked, and it would make her feel better for us to hang out in frilly dresses. I could go on but I think we're clear here.

Also, I used the example of protesting in Israel because a friend of mine recently got detained for protesting in Syria and has been involved in many similar protests in the Middle East. It's not an unattainable goal, just a risky one, but something that must be done. I greatly admire his courage. He is a PhD biologist and yet he risks his life because he believes that change is attainable.


----------



## Drewbie

I've been having a lot of impregnation/pregnancy related fantasies lately, which is confusing as fuck because I'm severely tokophobic and those are things that have always completely repulsed me.


----------



## devoid

Drewbie said:


> I've been having a lot of impregnation/pregnancy related fantasies lately, which is confusing as fuck because I'm severely tokophobic and those are things that have always completely repulsed me.


Our fears often play out in sexual fantasy. I sometimes masturbate while watching American Horror Story. Watching violent psychopaths turns me on like nothing else. And I've been raped by a violent psychopath before.


----------



## OberonHuxley

I often imagine that I am in a giant room that is circular in nature with a door for every country. Then...the doors open and a woman from every country comes to meet me on a circular love bed, assume maybe it's shaped like a heart, and then I make love and impregnate every one of them.

Soon, I have one kid from every country, and a wife in every country too...and visit them and that's my life.

I know...it's a fantasy...I assure you that it's quite natural though. I'm not a Mormon.


----------



## Drewbie

devoid said:


> Our fears often play out in sexual fantasy. I sometimes masturbate while watching American Horror Story. Watching violent psychopaths turns me on like nothing else. And I've been raped by a violent psychopath before.


That's a possible explanation. I've had other fears play out in fantasy, just never this one before. This has always just has me reaching for anxiolytics and having my roommate hide all the sharp objects.


----------



## OberonHuxley

I often imagine she is wearing argyle socks and sitting on my bed and begging me to taker her. She might be wearing white lingerie or simply a decadent white shirt with tares in all the right places.

When we're done....we grab money from her trust fund and buy soda at the 7-11 and drive around for a while in her dad's convertible with the top down.

Soon after, we do the dirty deed again but on a beach while we watch the sunset and then she runs her hands through my hair and tells me I'll be invited to her yacht party but she'll have to buy me new clothes, first.

Then we do it in the dressing room....a woman might hear us and join...maybe another man...depending on the mood and sense of security.


----------



## an_doer

Ohhh lookie here what I found... 


Aggressors/ Hunters/ Conquerors. Types belonging to this group : ESTP,ISTJ,ESFP,ISFJ
Victims . Types belonging to this group : INFP,ENFJ,INTP,ENTJ
Caregivers – ESFJ, ISFP,ESTJ, ISTP
Infantile/Childlike – INTJ, ENTP,INFJ, ENFP


----------



## Nirel

Noctis said:


> Having a bad day or not, telling one to kill oneself is absolutely inexcusable.


Don't worry it's pretty hard to affect me, people get like that when you touch a sensitive subject.
I somehow tend to make people angry way too often...


----------



## FePa

Funny, I have an incredible ability to overlook those comments when they are just WTF personal opinions. 
It doesn't bother me at all, people are entitled to think whatever they want, as I'm too, so...


----------



## an_doer

I watched some porn of a japanese gameshow where the "dad" had to pick out his daughters by looking at them nude and having sex with them.



stargazing grasshopper said:


> That's so beyond disgusting, doesn't the wife/mother do anything to protect her children?


nope it was a family's "game". Actually, they got sued because there was so many inbreed incest babies ending up needing special care. The company took advantage of the Japan culture where it is an insult to say no. 

They forced the host to get pregnant with her own brother. they also force her to get pregnant again after the baby was born. The baby's father could be either ..one of her "uncle" or "grandpa" (lady's 2 brothers or father) 
no don't ask how I know...


----------



## an_doer

I confess as an ESTP I want to meet some 1 or more females members of pcafe.com 
(did I say that right? )


----------



## FePa

an_doer said:


> Ohhh lookie here what I found...
> 
> 
> Aggressors/ Hunters/ Conquerors. Types belonging to this group : ESTP,ISTJ,ESFP,ISFJ
> Victims . Types belonging to this group : INFP,ENFJ,INTP,ENTJ
> Caregivers – ESFJ, ISFP,ESTJ, ISTP
> Infantile/Childlike – INTJ, ENTP,INFJ, ENFP


I see myself more as a hunter...


A childish hunter ? 
Hunting with a plastic bow and arrow?


----------



## Morfy

Wait what does "victim" mean in that context anyway?


----------



## Nirel

an_doer said:


> I watched some porn of a japanese gameshow where the "dad" had to pick out his daughters by looking at them nude and having sex with them.
> 
> 
> 
> nope it was a family's "game". Actually, they got sued because there was so many inbreed incest babies ending up needing special care. The company took advantage of the Japan culture where it is an insult to say no.
> 
> They forced the host to get pregnant with her own brother. they also force her to get pregnant again after the baby was born. The baby's father could be either ..one of her "uncle" or "grandpa" (lady's 2 brothers or father)
> no don't ask how I know...


You're saying this is real?! I thought it's pretty hard to shock me, but something like that being considered anything close to a legitimate business anywhere in the world is fucking crazy, I don't understand how can some people live with themselves.


----------



## FePa

Morfinyon said:


> Wait what does "victim" mean in that context anyway?


I don't think it's in the "bad" way
I guess it's more like in the weak link, of the sufferance kind of love, sacrificial...


----------



## Morfy

FePa said:


> I don't think it's in the "bad" way
> I guess it's more like in the weak link, of the sufferance kind of love, sacrificial...


so we're all weak? :crying:


----------



## FePa

Morfinyon said:


> so we're all weak? :crying:


some people see sensitivity as weakness...

I'm not the one that created the list, just my interpretation


----------



## FePa

Confession
I had a peak of horniness and I just had to go expose myself in Omegle to someone, I needed that





I ended up making a friend even before I remove my pants...

My free time is over and I didn't get it off


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> Our fears often play out in sexual fantasy. I sometimes masturbate while watching American Horror Story. Watching violent psychopaths turns me on like nothing else. And I've been raped by a violent psychopath before.


I knew a psychopath from my middle school who is really sadistic and cruel, and has anti-social personality disorder. He has a criminal record involving violence against women, violation of parole and battery. People like him are best to be locked up and kept away from society via life sentence. As for rapists, they should be chemically castrated and imprisoned for life.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> I spent 6 months volunteering unpaid with a nonprofit. 2 years volunteering every weekend with my school's honor society, working with the local blood bank, food drives, tutoring programs, etc. I've worked for less than minimum wage as a babysitter for a nonverbal autistic child due to the plea of her overwhelmed mother. I've volunteered at a local school library for no particular reason and taught children how to use computers. I used to volunteer with CARE helping get kittens adopted. I'm currently working to support a political candidate, doing design work and advertising free of charge. And for my full-time job I offer low cost budget marketing work for local small business owners to help them get on their feet. Lately I've been researching alternative medicine in an attempt to create a long-term plan for fighting against big pharma. And I'm also trying to get involved with an elusive group of people trying to remove money from politics. I just visited my friend Ben tonight, who is missing a part of his brain. I go and spend time with him whenever he calls me, at any time of night. And when he tries in his confused state to kiss me I pull away, even though I love this man dearly and would love nothing more, because he is trying to abstain for religious reasons and I support his choices. Tomorrow morning I'm waking up early so I can go to the park with my MTF trans friend. She's getting surgery soon and is panicked, and it would make her feel better for us to hang out in frilly dresses. I could go on but I think we're clear here.
> 
> Also, I used the example of protesting in Israel because a friend of mine recently got detained for protesting in Syria and has been involved in many similar protests in the Middle East. It's not an unattainable goal, just a risky one, but something that must be done. I greatly admire his courage. He is a PhD biologist and yet he risks his life because he believes that change is attainable.


I interned at two different museums, for one place to create a curriculum for children educating them on a history subject for two months, the other updating and researching for a museum in order to make the exhibits I was assigned to researching more accessible for all ages, which I worked on for two months. I volunteer at the local martial arts place, despite having PTSD symptoms from a verbally, emotionally and physically abusive master, who left the martial arts place about 7 years ago, which I endured his abuse for three years. He physically abused his toddler girl (smacking her) and yelled at her angrily. He also abused other students (emotionally and verbally), including young children and demanded they call him sir all the time. Luckily, my PTSD symptoms have lessened after a year since he left, but I sometimes have nightmares of him coming back to own the place or teaching classes. He was really twisted, cruel, sadistic, bullying, impatient and domineering. I endured his physical abuse when I sparred with him with a foam weapon, he had a foam weapon too, however when sparring, he went all out on me full force and mocked me when I was down on the floor. I as a volunteer instructor am very patient, kind, humble, sensitive and attentive to my students.


----------



## OberonHuxley

This song and Meg White make me want to *uck.


----------



## Sara Torailles

FePa said:


> Confession
> I had a peak of horniness and I just had to go expose myself in Omegle to someone, I needed that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up making a friend even before I remove my pants...
> 
> My free time is over and I didn't get it off


I'm not the only one who likes exhibitionism here? Obviously, I wouldn't do it to anyone unwilling... But the thought of people watching and liking what they see. Well, I can't say I wouldn't expose myself to a willing crowd.

And I bet whoever got to see your stuff on Omegle is extremely lucky. I'm a bit jealous. :wink:


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> I knew a psychopath from my middle school who is really sadistic and cruel, and has anti-social personality disorder. He has a criminal record involving violence against women, violation of parole and battery. People like him are best to be locked up and kept away from society via life sentence. As for rapists, they should be chemically castrated and imprisoned for life.


I disagree, and I wouldn't wish that on the man who raped me. I would rather he get medical help and therapy.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> I disagree, and I wouldn't wish that on the man who raped me. I would rather he get medical help and therapy.


You have Stockholm Syndrome in result of his abuse. You need therapy in result of his abuse and counselling in regards to your Stockholm Syndrome and attraction to violent psychopaths. https://rainn.org/get-information/effects-of-sexual-assault/stockholm-syndrome


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> I disagree, and I wouldn't wish that on the man who raped me. I would rather he get medical help and therapy.


tbh therapy is quite ineffective on psychopaths.


----------



## William I am

devoid said:


> I'm serious. If you don't think the world can change and don't intend to live a life of positive change, you might as well die. Stop wasting oxygen by spouting out negativity and causing other people to lose faith. I don't want to hear the dumbass excuse of "well people are hard to convince" and "well there's this problem" if you aren't intending to then find a way to fix it. Just shut the fuck up, all of you. Do you have any idea how pathetic you sound sitting around in your cozy little houses complaining about how hard it is to make actual changes? Go volunteer at a fucking soup kitchen. Go protest in Israel. Go help an old lady cross the street. And then come back and tell me how you're incapable of making a difference. Otherwise, I do hope you stop wasting the air you breathe on complaining about how pointless everything is.


We're not griping near as much as you are here. 
Walking old ladies across the street? Protesting? That isn't going to make a lick of difference. Sure, it's better than sitting at home whining, but I don't see anyone here doing that. That kind of "changing the world" is band-aids on bulletholes.
Yeah, you can change the world, but you need far-reaching influence to do it. Most humans are about as likely to change directions as lemmings. 
It's not impossible, but if you want to change much of anything beyond a few people here and there, you need to get into politics or some kind of NGO or non-profit. Those can make a significant difference because they're people pooling their resources and working together. 
But in the mean time 80-90% of people are going to keep doing their daily grind of blind consumerism and conspicuous consumption while complaining how they're so poor.


----------



## William I am

an_doer said:


> I watched some porn of a japanese gameshow where the "dad" had to pick out his daughters by looking at them nude and having sex with them.
> 
> 
> 
> nope it was a family's "game". Actually, they got sued because there was so many inbreed incest babies ending up needing special care. The company took advantage of the Japan culture where it is an insult to say no.
> 
> They forced the host to get pregnant with her own brother. they also force her to get pregnant again after the baby was born. The baby's father could be either ..one of her "uncle" or "grandpa" (lady's 2 brothers or father)
> no don't ask how I know...


... I've seen that.... :blushed:


----------



## mimesis

Noctis said:


> You have Stockholm Syndrome in result of his abuse. You need therapy in result of his abuse and counselling in regards to your Stockholm Syndrome and attraction to violent psychopaths. https://rainn.org/get-information/effects-of-sexual-assault/stockholm-syndrome


Excuse me, because she doesn't plead for castration you question her psychological health? Go check yourself.


----------



## Golden Rose

Found this online, I thought it was hilarious! (We all need to soften the mood and let go of this tension)


Sex by MBTI type

ESFJ: I’ve pleased you? good! Can we buy a bigger and more expensive house now?

ISFJ: I painted my nails and went to the gym just so you’d want to have sex with me!

ISTJ: Well that was fun, let’s get back to work now!

ESTJ: Well that was fun, get back to work now!

ISFP: You pleased me, ooooh look how my earrings sparkle by candlelight.

ESFP: Can you take pictures while we do this? I promised to post them on facebook later.

ISTP: Lookatthetimegottago.

ESTP: You won’t tell my wife will you?

ENFP: Again, again! Imagine a world where everybody could do this all day...

INFP: Do you really love me for me? Really? Really?

ENFJ: We can do this again after the protest.

INFJ: We are now officially soul mates, forever, and ever, and ever.

ENTJ: I am a god, you may applaud now.

INTJ: I can’t believe she let me have sex with her! (said in head to self). Says nothing to girl.

INTP: I wonder which chemicals we are using in this process. If we removed one, would it alter the state of our sexual compatibility? (said in head to self). Says nothing to girl.

ENTP: More sex toys, more, more! And put the bunny suit back on! Errrrr...please.


----------



## carlaviii

Noctis said:


> I know boobs sag when women get older in middle age.


True. How much, and how much their shape changes, is variable though. Everybody thinks of those National Geographic photos of old African women, but pancake boobs don't happen to everybody. Boobs come in all shapes and sizes, even when they're old.


----------



## Purrfessor

Morfinyon said:


> shock? :shocked:
> What kinda shock owo
> sexuality is confusing~
> so are you like a christian that doesnt take everything the bible says seriously? owo (that kinda christianity is actually more common in europe nowadays)


Like phisiological shock (withdrawal symptom). I take it seriously but I have my own personal connection with the words. Some things, like premarital sex, are not that bad. I find repression from sex to be worse. I do not believe in masturbation though because it is not an act of love (unless in a committed relationship). Sex is a shared experience. In LDR Masturbation can also be a shared experience however. It's all about the sharing.


----------



## Morfy

Stelliferous said:


> Like phisiological shock (withdrawal symptom). I take it seriously but I have my own personal connection with the words. Some things, like premarital sex, are not that bad. I find repression from sex to be worse. I do not believe in masturbation though because it is not an act of love (unless in a committed relationship). Sex is a shared experience. In LDR Masturbation can also be a shared experience however. It's all about the sharing.


hmm okay fair enough


----------



## lawsfallmute

Stelliferous said:


> Like phisiological shock (withdrawal symptom). I take it seriously but I have my own personal connection with the words. Some things, like premarital sex, are not that bad. I find repression from sex to be worse. I do not believe in masturbation though because it is not an act of love (unless in a committed relationship). Sex is a shared experience. In LDR Masturbation can also be a shared experience however. It's all about the sharing.


I think you're viewing sex too one-dimensionally. Sex and masturbation are not just about having a shared experience, they have physiological repercussions too. But, I also realize sex is very sacred to most people. Everyone has their own personal relationship with 'sex'.


----------



## Morfy

I mostly masturbate to release tension and apparently it's healthy~


----------



## FX

Morfinyon said:


> I mostly masturbate to release tension and apparently it's healthy~


It is. Regular masturbation has evolutionary utility. In males, it clears out older, less viable sperm, allowing new ones to be produced and increasing fertility.


----------



## Purrfessor

lawsfallmute said:


> I think you're viewing sex too one-dimensionally. Sex and masturbation are not just about having a shared experience, they have physiological repercussions too. But, I also realize sex is very sacred to most people. Everyone has their own personal relationship with 'sex'.


Yes but there is a connection with what is phisiological and with what is psychological. For instance, if masturbation makes me feel lonely (which it does) then I'll lose energy and there will be phisiological consequences. To make sex give me energy and relieve stress, it must first be a heartfelt connection and not a pure desire. To live in your pure desire is lonely and draining.


----------



## Morfy

Stelliferous said:


> Yes but there is a connection with what is phisiological and with what is psychological. For instance, if masturbation makes me feel lonely (which it does) then I'll lose energy and there will be phisiological consequences. To make sex give me energy and relieve stress, it must first be a heartfelt connection and not a pure desire. To live in your pure desire is lonely and draining.


Hmm I personally never feel lonely when masturbating.
I just feel lonely in general owo. When I'm masturbating it's more like a self-treat owo


----------



## lawsfallmute

Stelliferous said:


> Yes but there is a connection with what is phisiological and with what is psychological. For instance, if masturbation makes me feel lonely (which it does) then I'll lose energy and there will be phisiological consequences. To make sex give me energy and relieve stress, it must first be a heartfelt connection and not a pure desire. To live in your pure desire is lonely and draining.


I can relate to this in a way. It is always superior to have a healthy equilibrium between the mind and the body, but it cannot always be so. If abstaining from the act works for you, then I respect that.


----------



## Purrfessor

Morfinyon said:


> Hmm I personally never feel lonely when masturbating.
> I just feel lonely in general owo. When I'm masturbating it's more like a self-treat owo


I don't feel lonely in general anymore since solving some deep underlying issues involving my psyche and upbringing. Without the worry of those problems, I can focus on others in a healthy way.


----------



## an_doer

Rememer, this is in Japan. in their culture you can't say "no" to anyone that pays you.


FePa said:


> This is disturbingly true


So if I wanted to get laid all I have to do is go to a family that is heavily Japan culture and offer money...


----------



## FePa

Prismatic Parafox said:


> It is. Regular masturbation has evolutionary utility. In males, it clears out older, less viable sperm, allowing new ones to be produced and increasing fertility.


This happens naturally, you don't *need* to masturbate just for that


----------



## FePa

an_doer said:


> Rememer, this is in Japan. in their culture you can't say "no" to anyone that pays you.
> 
> 
> So if I wanted to get laid all I have to do is go to a family that is heavily Japan culture and offer money...


Er, no.
They are not offering a service you pay and they cannot say no.

I was referring to a boss-employee situation but not in an harassment way, they are not idiots after all.
But for example, customer service, they literally are not allowed to say "no, you're wrong" from a lower hierarchical point for what the customer is demanding related to the company. 
(I've worked with Japanese colleagues)


----------



## with water

The amount of misinformation here is astounding.


----------



## FX

FePa said:


> This happens naturally, you don't *need* to masturbate just for that


I worded that wrongly. Yes, new sperm will be produced regardless of whether one masturbates or not. What I meant to say was that multiple studies and articles (such as this one) suggest that ejaculate quality can be improved via masturbation.


----------



## smitty1977

I sleep much better if I masturbate. 

The typical "i am man, I am done, I go sleep now"


----------



## FX

smitty1977 said:


> I sleep much better if I masturbate.


Same. I can't fall asleep if I'm horny.


----------



## smitty1977

smitty1977 said:


> I sleep much better if I masturbate.
> 
> The typical "i am man, I am done, I go sleep now"


oh sometimes i do it if i'm horny or not. i just know i'll sleep much better. that "i didn't move all day" sleep lol


----------



## FX

smitty1977 said:


> oh sometimes i do it if i'm horny or not. i just know i'll sleep much better. that "i didn't move all day" sleep lol


Ah, gotcha.


----------



## Noctis

Morfinyon said:


> shock? :shocked:
> What kinda shock owo
> sexuality is confusing~
> so are you like a christian that doesnt take everything the bible says seriously? owo (that kinda christianity is actually more common in europe nowadays)


Fundies in the bible belt in the U.S. are usually fire and brimstone types that take things in the bible seriously, even literally.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Noctis said:


> Fundies in the bible belt in the U.S. are usually fire and brimstone types that take things in the bible seriously, even literally.


Oooh fun fact: I went to a Bible college for 4 years (I know...I know. ) mostly working with Greek and Hebrew texts. My last semester I realized that I was agnostic. :laughing: BUT I was always tripped up with Gen 1 (if someone's of the "everything is literal" camp) because it reads EXACTLY like a Babylonian origin story. I finally came to the conclusion it wasn't answering the question of "how did everything come to be" but instead "what is g-d like and how does he deal with the world." Then I finically decided... I don't really care.


----------



## Morfy

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Oooh fun fact: I went to a Bible college for 4 years (I know...I know. ) mostly working with Greek and Hebrew texts. My last semester I realized that I was agnostic. :laughing: BUT I was always tripped up with Gen 1 (if someone's of the "everything is literal" camp) because it reads EXACTLY like a Babylonian origin story. I finally came to the conclusion it wasn't answering the question of "how did everything come to be" but instead "what is g-d like and how does he deal with the world." Then I finically decided... I don't really care.


Lol daleks =D 
I stopped believing in god when I actively thought about and questioned things~
I wanna live da truth owo. Also both ceasing to exist and hell seem better to me than heaven ;p


----------



## William I am

If I am bound for hell, at least I will be in good company


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I called my mom and told her I was in love with @CaptSwan. That we met online, he lives in another country...that we've only talked on here & skype & that we plan on meeting in person next year in another country & that I now believe in love at first sight and soul mates. :shocked: Things I never thought I'd say. Ever. 


She was equally shocked as she reminded me of the amount of times I've made a point of telling her soul mates were bullshit, love was constructed to sell flowers & cards & I could care less. Apparently I care. She's a skeptic usually, but as she's used to telling me to "give the nice boy a chance" and seen me date and never fall in love with numerous men, she's excited for me... Even though it's weird how we met.... She's never seen or heard me this happy about any man even though my longest relationship was 3 years and I almost got married.... 

Sorry, Capt. She wants to meet the man who changed my heart. :blushed:


----------



## smitty1977

Oh wow Daleks. Awesome for you


----------



## William I am

Does anybody else remember that study done in france that found less sagging among women (of all breast sizes) who rarely or never wore bras than among women who regularly did?


----------



## devoid

Lol, my fuck buddy just got dumped. Again. I hate to say he's predictable but... wow. I had a feeling he'd be available again soon. Am I a terrible person for being a tiny bit glad about this?


----------



## Andromeda31

ThoughtfulThinker is my girlfriend :wink:


----------



## lawsfallmute

devoid said:


> Lol, my fuck buddy just got dumped. Again. I hate to say he's predictable but... wow. I had a feeling he'd be available again soon. Am I a terrible person for being a tiny bit glad about this?


Haha. No, don't feel bad. He made the mistake of attempting a relationship when he was clearly not emotionally ready. Enjoy yourself, if you choose to go down that path.


----------



## CaptSwan

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I called my mom and told her I was in love with @_CaptSwan_. That we met online, he lives in another country...that we've only talked on here & skype & that we plan on meeting in person next year in another country & that I now believe in love at first sight and soul mates. :shocked: Things I never thought I'd say. Ever.
> 
> 
> She was equally shocked as she reminded me of the amount of times I've made a point of telling her soul mates were bullshit, love was constructed to sell flowers & cards & I could care less. Apparently I care. She's a skeptic usually, but as she's used to telling me to "give the nice boy a chance" and seen me date and never fall in love with numerous men, she's excited for me... Even though it's weird how we met.... She's never seen or heard me this happy about any man even though my longest relationship was 3 years and I almost got married....
> 
> Sorry, Capt. She wants to meet the man who changed my heart. :blushed:


Then, tell Mrs. Daleks that, I'll be delighted to meet the mother of the wonderful woman who has my heart at her hands; who has me madly in love... the mother of the woman who changed my life :happy:


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> Lol, my fuck buddy just got dumped. Again. I hate to say he's predictable but... wow. I had a feeling he'd be available again soon. Am I a terrible person for being a tiny bit glad about this?


So predictable is boring? I totally bet that you would want him back once you find someone unpredictable, unavailable and aloof. You will be asking "where did all the good guys go?" Yes, you are bad about being glad about it.


----------



## lawsfallmute

Noctis said:


> So predictable is boring? I totally bet that you would want him back once you find someone unpredictable, unavailable and aloof. You will be asking "where did all the good guys go?" Yes, you are bad about being glad about it.


Huh? You're misinterpreting her words. She's not making a judgement call on his predictability. She's merely saying that his inability to maintain a committed relationship (I'm assuming due to his previous failed attempts in the past) makes him predictable. 

And I believe the feeling of being glad is stemming from either one of two places - one, that this gives devoid the opportunity to initiate sexual contact again (or maintain sexual contact, but fuck buddy is now free to engage more openly with her), or two, there was a falling out between both parties (devoid and fuck buddy), and his lack of ability to maintain an emotional connection with another female makes devoid feel less guilty/ashamed/[insert adjective here] of their inability to do so as well.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> So predictable is boring? I totally bet that you would want him back once you find someone unpredictable, unavailable and aloof. You will be asking "where did all the good guys go?" Yes, you are bad about being glad about it.


What the fuck are you talking about? xD He's my fuck buddy, not my boyfriend. I'm seeing a really sweet guy who's getting his PhD soon, who takes me out on dates and is very much trying to get to know me. And he said he's fine with me sleeping with other guys because it's not serious between us yet. The guy who is my fuck buddy has no interest in me romantically and the feeling is mutual.

I think you need to get off my back and stop projecting your insecurities on my dating life.


----------



## Brian1

devoid said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? xD He's my fuck buddy, not my boyfriend. I'm seeing a really sweet guy who's getting his PhD soon, who takes me out on dates and is very much trying to get to know me. And he said he's fine with me sleeping with other guys because it's not serious between us yet. The guy who is my fuck buddy has no interest in me romantically and the feeling is mutual.
> 
> I think you need to get off my back and stop projecting your insecurities on my dating life.


Um, I'm not passing judgement, more curiosity on my part....wait, a person can actually do that? Is this like dating three or four people at one time, just to scan the surface, before actually settling on one person to go steady with?


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

devoid said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? xD He's my fuck buddy, not my boyfriend. I'm seeing a really sweet guy who's getting his PhD soon, who takes me out on dates and is very much trying to get to know me. And he said he's fine with me sleeping with other guys because it's not serious between us yet. The guy who is my fuck buddy has no interest in me romantically and the feeling is mutual.
> 
> I think you need to get off my back and stop projecting your insecurities on my dating life.


Is your romantic interest allowed to have F*** buddies too? Just curious.


----------



## devoid

Brian1 said:


> Um, I'm not passing judgement, more curiosity on my part....wait, a person can actually do that? Is this like dating three or four people at one time, just to scan the surface, before actually settling on one person to go steady with?


I'm not dating multiple people. I'm dating one person and occasionally having sex with another. I'm only going to be in this country another 10 months tops, and the person I'm dating is going to be sent off to an unknown location for work after completing his PhD. So we are enjoying each other's company for up to 10 months, or however long it's mutually enjoyable. But he knows that I have a very high sex drive, and he said to me that he's alright with me seeing other people as well, especially since he is very busy and can barely see me once a week. He's the one who brought this up and offered me the option, and I said I appreciated it and would consider it. It's not something I usually do, but he has a valid point.



ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Is your romantic interest allowed to have F*** buddies too? Just curious.


Of course. I've dated polyamorous people before. In fact, this is the first time I have two regular sexual partners. Usually I'm the one who sticks to just one guy while my partners are allowed to sleep with whoever they want. I'm typically more monogamous by choice and by nature. This time is different for a few reasons, namely that neither person is someone I envision a future with and that I can't afford to be serious with anyone right now.


----------



## Rafiki

thank perc theres a time for sexual confessions right,
dont wanna take out all my stress on the playing field


----------



## Rafiki

@devoid 

where ya goin


----------



## devoid

pancaketreehouse said:


> @devoid
> 
> where ya goin


Back to England to finish my degree.


----------



## Rafiki

@devoid

say more?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It means that you are guilty of false advertising.


it would make sense if Im actually flirting with the person - when I like somebody I have no problem showing interests, I think it correlates more with being calm and soft spoken yet talkative at the same time, somehow that gets mistaken for being genuinly romatically attracted to someone but too shy to flirt, when reality Im just calm and friendly


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ai.tran.75 said:


> it would make sense if Im actually flirting with the person - when I like somebody I have no problem showing interests, I think it correlates more with being calm and soft spoken yet talkative at the same time, somehow that gets mistaken for being genuinly romatically attracted to someone but too shy to flirt, when reality Im just calm and friendly


It's sucks because you don't know if someone likes you or not if you think that acting nice is a good indicator of this. Maybe that's where "nice guys" come in. Maybe they take the idea of being nice too far. Maybe if you act nice they actually take it to mean more than it does just like they take it to mean more than it does when they act nice. Maybe you should just be less nice. There are self-helps books on how to become meaner. I suggest you read some. Maybe some eHow | How to - Discover the expert in you!.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

smitty1977 said:


> Sorry about that


Haha. Wasn't you, unless, you're admitting to it too.


----------



## Noctis

ai.tran.75 said:


> Not sure if this is sex related but I somehow manage to send off a certain vibe that I'm attracted to somebody ( or I'll send a vibe to others who are observing me that I'm attracted to someone ) but when in reality I have no feelings or interests at all


A few years ago, I visited a restaurant a very attractive female who I knew from back in high school was waitressing at. When she saw me, she gave me a very big grin and crossed her legs (she has wonderful legs) and asked me about myself. Yummy. However, when I discussed the issue with a therapist, she said that the sexy female was being friendly, rather than flirting with me.  Body language can be so confusing.


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Haha. Wasn't you, unless, you're admitting to it too.


Nahhhh. Not yet


----------



## daleks_exterminate

smitty1977 said:


> Nahhhh. Not yet


Yet? Hahaha


----------



## ai.tran.75

Noctis said:


> A few years ago, I visited a restaurant a very attractive female who I knew from back in high school was waitressing at. When she saw me, she gave me a very big grin and crossed her legs (she has wonderful legs) and asked me about myself. Yummy. However, when I discussed the issue with a therapist, she said that the sexy female was being friendly, rather than flirting with me.  Body language can be so confusing.


That might be the reason - I often look into a person eyes when conversing and I laugh easily , I'm not shy but I always send a shy vibe bc I'm very calm but extremely talkative . You're right about body gesture indicating attraction - when I really like somebody I would sit closer , playfully touch or shove them or smile flirtatiously - much more playful when I'm attracted to somebody bc I want them to know I'm attracted - but what do I know about flirting any longer I've been with the same guy since my late teens


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Noctis said:


> A few years ago, I visited a restaurant a very attractive female who I knew from back in high school was waitressing at. When she saw me, she gave me a very big grin and crossed her legs (she has wonderful legs) and asked me about myself. Yummy. However, when I discussed the issue with a therapist, she said that the sexy female was being friendly, rather than flirting with me.  Body language can be so confusing.


Ive ended up on dates without knowing I was on one simply because I was being friendly, and genuinely had an intrest in what the guy was talking about, BUT I wasn't into him.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Ive ended up on dates without knowing I was on one simply because I was being friendly, and genuinely had an intrest in what the guy was talking about, BUT I wasn't into him.


That happens to me in high school , I asked a classmate over to work on a school project he suggested his house instead - he thought it was a study date lol


----------



## Noctis

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Ive ended up on dates without knowing I was on one simply because I was being friendly, and genuinely had an intrest in what the guy was talking about, BUT I wasn't into him.


Sometimes I have a hard time deciphering friendly interest vs flirtatious interest. Some women give off a flirtatious vibe and come on as very interested, and it would be hard for me to tell they are not interested unless they stated it.


----------



## smitty1977

Noctis said:


> Sometimes I have a hard time deciphering friendly interest vs flirtatious interest. Some women give off a flirtatious vibe and come on as very interested, and it would be hard for me to tell they are not interested unless they stated it.


This all day every day


----------



## lawsfallmute

Noctis said:


> Sometimes I have a hard time deciphering friendly interest vs flirtatious interest. Some women give off a flirtatious vibe and come on as very interested, and it would be hard for me to tell they are not interested unless they stated it.


I don't understand why more women don't. There are times I've blatantly said to a guy, _"I'm not interested."_. Even given the whole, _"I'm not going to sleep with you."_ when necessary. Just because a man has a penis and I have a vagina, and we can hold a conversation for more than 2 minutes, does not mean the former will be interacting together.


----------



## FePa

So, should we assume all men are animals and want to sleep with us back, just because they return the presumptive flirt ?


----------



## smitty1977

FePa said:


> So, should we assume all men are animals and want to sleep with us back, just because they return the presumptive flirt ?


9 times out of 10 yeah.


----------



## lawsfallmute

FePa said:


> So, should we assume all men are animals and want to sleep with us back, just because they return the presumptive flirt ?


I am not naive in social situations. I find it pretty obvious when someone is interested in me. 

If I make a blatant comment like the ones I exemplified in my last post, it's because I want to nip any sort of sexual advances in the bud before he/she misinterprets me otherwise. I don't just come right out and say I'm not interested. It's more calculated than that.


----------



## William I am

I would like it if people would be just as honest and direct (or accept other people doing it respectfully) when they ARE interested. 

It doesn't matter how clear your final "no" is if your "yes" is always ambiguous.


----------



## devoid

FePa said:


> So, should we assume all men are animals and want to sleep with us back, just because they return the presumptive flirt ?


You need to understand the psychology of men vs. women. Regardless of what people may tell you, there is a difference between the two. Men desire sex in the way that women desire security. A man might be seeking a secure relationship and might have no sexual interests in you, but he will still have the desire somewhere deep down to have sex. It's a craving, not something that turns men into animals but something which becomes a part of their active thought process. For women it's different. Women want most of all to feel secure in their relationships. So women (like me) might actively search for sex and even pursue mindless sexual encounters, but deep down we want to feel safe most of all. This is why men and women are almost always at odds with each other; we desire different things, but we both need the same things in the end.


----------



## lawsfallmute

William I am said:


> I would like it if people would be just as honest and direct (or accept other people doing it respectfully) when they ARE interested.
> 
> It doesn't matter how clear your final "no" is if your "yes" is always ambiguous.


Oh, it goes both ways for me. I'm pretty direct. I don't like small petty talk and find it a waste of time. It's interesting to see the kind of reactions I get, but most people are receptive of my honesty. If not, oh well.


----------



## Noctis

William I am said:


> I would like it if people would be just as honest and direct (or accept other people doing it respectfully) when they ARE interested.
> 
> It doesn't matter how clear your final "no" is if your "yes" is always ambiguous.


I am a fan of total honesty as well. Directness is crucial for communicating effectively and ambiguity leaves too many things up in the air. I like closure.


----------



## Strayfire

devoid said:


> You need to understand the psychology of men vs. women. Regardless of what people may tell you, there is a difference between the two. Men desire sex in the way that women desire security. A man might be seeking a secure relationship and might have no sexual interests in you, but he will still have the desire somewhere deep down to have sex. It's a craving, not something that turns men into animals but something which becomes a part of their active thought process. For women it's different. Women want most of all to feel secure in their relationships. So women (like me) might actively search for sex and even pursue mindless sexual encounters, but deep down we want to feel safe most of all. This is why men and women are almost always at odds with each other; we desire different things, but we both need the same things in the end.


I think that's a broad generalisation.

There are asexual men.

And some men prefer security to sex. 

I've come to the conclusion that simply having someone to cherish me and constantly be physically intimiate (hugs and cuddles) with me is more "erotic"/desirable than sex.


----------



## Fredward

FePa said:


> So, should we assume all men are animals and want to sleep with us back, just because they return the presumptive flirt ?


Not if you ask me. People are people and deserved to be judged and dealt with on an individual level, not some generalized expectation, it's lazy and it's simplistic and it's unfair to that 10th person who gets saddled with stereotypes just cuz he has a wang. 

Though this counts for everything really, not just guy-wants-sex stuff. It vexes me immensely when someone gets categorized because 'most of them' do/are X Y or Z.


----------



## FePa

Fredward said:


> Not if you ask me. People are people and deserved to be judged and dealt with on an individual level, not some generalized expectation, it's lazy and it's simplistic and it's unfair to that 10th person who gets saddled with stereotypes just cuz he has a wang.
> 
> Though this counts for everything really, not just guy-wants-sex stuff. It vexes me immensely when someone gets categorized because 'most of them' do/are X Y or Z.


Agreed, that is why I said that. 
I don't think, up in the first approach, the guy's solemn purpose is "I'm going to fuck you if I had the opportunity".


----------



## devoid

strayfire said:


> I think that's a broad generalisation.
> 
> There are asexual men.
> 
> And some men prefer security to sex.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that simply having someone to cherish me and constantly be physically intimiate (hugs and cuddles) with me is more "erotic"/desirable than sex.


That's the point: to generalise in order to understand how and why people act the way they do. If you expect me to start every sentence with a disclaimer of "There is a small percentage of the population which deviates from the norm" I'm afraid I'll have to disappoint you, due to the total lack of fucks I have to give. I think she can tell that not every man is identical without me having to explain it.

Also, the fact that you value physical intimacy over sex does not really deviate strongly from what I said. You're still focusing on someone touching and valuing you, rather than someone taking care of you and displaying loyalty. This puts you on the male end of sexual dynamics, even if you leave the actual sex out of it.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> That's the point: to generalise in order to understand how and why people act the way they do. If you expect me to start every sentence with a disclaimer of "There is a small percentage of the population which deviates from the norm" I'm afraid I'll have to disappoint you, due to the total lack of fucks I have to give. I think she can tell that not every man is identical without me having to explain it.
> 
> Also, the fact that you value physical intimacy over sex does not really deviate strongly from what I said. You're still focusing on someone touching and valuing you, rather than someone taking care of you and displaying loyalty. This puts you on the male end of sexual dynamics, even if you leave the actual sex out of it.


Prolly due to psychosocial developments though. I'm expecting that to change slowly as women are gradually earning more money/becoming more independent


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> Prolly due to psychosocial developments though. I'm expecting that to change slowly as women are gradually earning more money/becoming more independent


Actually, it's a direct result of the effects of testosterone on the brain. That's why when FTM transsexuals take hormones they typically have much higher sex drive and focus more on the physical aspects of attraction. So unless all men and women start taking hormone supplements to be exactly the same, I don't see that changing ever.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> Actually, it's a direct result of the effects of testosterone on the brain. That's why when FTM transsexuals take hormones they typically have much higher sex drive and focus more on the physical aspects of attraction. So unless all men and women start taking hormone supplements to be exactly the same, I don't see that changing ever.


But it's not only that. There are other hormones factoring in this and there are also psychological factors~


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> But it's not only that. There are other hormones factoring in this and there are also psychological factors~


Yes, physiological factors that can override our nature which is programmed into us by hormones. Not the other way around.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> Yes, physiological factors that can override our nature which is programmed into us by hormones. Not the other way around.


Wut?
"Physiological factors that can override our nature"?
I'm confused now :crying:


----------



## WamphyriThrall

devoid said:


> Actually, it's a direct result of the effects of testosterone on the brain. That's why when FTM transsexuals take hormones they typically have much higher sex drive and focus more on the physical aspects of attraction. So unless all men and women start taking hormone supplements to be exactly the same, I don't see that changing ever.


I'm not sure hormones are the end all here, considering how radically different gay male and female subcultures are (I use them as an example, since they tend to represent male and female sexual and relationship dynamics in their "purest" forms). Brain structure certainly has an influence, and many men I've talked to have said they wouldn't interact with women unless they were sure it would lead somewhere else. On the other hand, there have been more women who wish to be just friends with men, but a lot of them aren't satisfied with that arrangement, or can't sustain it long-term. 

There also seems to be way more trans guys into writing and slash fandom, but that could just be something carried over from their previous lives. Ditto with more trans women heavily into video games, martial arts, and other masculine/nerdy hobbies.


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> Wut?
> "Physiological factors that can override our nature"?
> I'm confused now :crying:


It is the natural instinct of someone with more androgens (someone born with a male identity) to value sexual desires over security. Therefore, the psychological factors that would lead a man to value security over sex would be values that contradict his nature. This has nothing to do with monogamy; after all, a stable relationship can offer much more sex and physical intimacy than multiple unstable ones.

So a man might desire "true love" or marriage or a long-term relationship. But his instinctual priority in that desire will be physical. The psychological "override" of this nature is something which is ingrained into our modern society. Basically, people tell men that it isn't okay to love someone for their body. Also, long-term relationships in our modern society are expected to include intellectual and emotional bonding on a deep level. If you look back to the 1940s, husbands and wives were not expected to talk to each other much. They didn't share their lives or their secrets. They just coexisted. This concept of a marriage in which you tell your partner everything is extremely new to the human mating ritual. But because it's so important in our society, men now look for a woman he can share his emotions and thoughts with - and women look for the same thing in a man. But the instinct has always been for men to pursue the physical (women they find attractive and want to have sex with) while women pursue security (men who can take care of them and who they trust to be loyal).


----------



## devoid

WamphyriThrall said:


> I'm not sure hormones are the end all here, considering how radically different gay male and female subcultures are (I use them as an example, since they tend to represent male and female sexual and relationship dynamics in their "purest" forms). Brain structure certainly has an influence, and many men I've talked to have said they wouldn't interact with women unless they were sure it would lead somewhere else. On the other hand, there have been more women who wish to be just friends with men, but a lot of them aren't satisfied with that arrangement, or can't sustain it long-term.
> 
> There also seems to be way more trans guys into writing and slash fandom, but that could just be something carried over from their previous lives. Ditto with more trans women heavily into video games, martial arts, and other masculine/nerdy hobbies.


Of course gay men and women have different cultures. They have different hormones and brains as well. I think you are confusing gender with orientation. Gay men are not women in any shape or form. They are men.

And of course trans people tend to fit less into binary gender identities. Their bodies have been affected by androgens/estrogen during puberty; you can't make that shit go away completely.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> It is the natural instinct of someone with more androgens (someone born with a male identity) to value sexual desires over security. Therefore, the psychological factors that would lead a man to value security over sex would be values that contradict his nature. This has nothing to do with monogamy; after all, a stable relationship can offer much more sex and physical intimacy than multiple unstable ones.
> 
> So a man might desire "true love" or marriage or a long-term relationship. But his instinctual priority in that desire will be physical. The psychological "override" of this nature is something which is ingrained into our modern society. Basically, people tell men that it isn't okay to love someone for their body. Also, long-term relationships in our modern society are expected to include intellectual and emotional bonding on a deep level. If you look back to the 1940s, husbands and wives were not expected to talk to each other much. They didn't share their lives or their secrets. They just coexisted. This concept of a marriage in which you tell your partner everything is extremely new to the human mating ritual. But because it's so important in our society, men now look for a woman he can share his emotions and thoughts with - and women look for the same thing in a man. But the instinct has always been for men to pursue the physical (women they find attractive and want to have sex with) while women pursue security (men who can take care of them and who they trust to be loyal).


Ohhhh you mean psychological factors.
to be honesttt instinctively i want physical stuff just as bad as feelsy stuff. I often have a hard time figuring out whether i have a crush on someone or just like them as a friend. I'm pretty demisexual for the most part though (not completely demisexual as I've had interest in casual sex in the past)


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> Ohhhh you mean psychological factors.
> to be honesttt instinctively i want physical stuff just as bad as feelsy stuff. I often have a hard time figuring out whether i have a crush on someone or just like them as a friend. I'm pretty demisexual for the most part though (not completely demisexual as I've had interest in casual sex in the past)


Oh, did I make a typo? It's late...

Yeah, I feel ya. I instinctively want to get married and be with someone forever, which is really stupid because on a logical level I don't understand why I would want that. I love sex, I'm afraid of commitment and I enjoy having casual sex. But my body still screams that it wants someone to take care of me.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> Oh, did I make a typo? It's late...
> 
> Yeah, I feel ya. I instinctively want to get married and be with someone forever, which is really stupid because on a logical level I don't understand why I would want that. I love sex, I'm afraid of commitment and I enjoy having casual sex. But my body still screams that it wants someone to take care of me.


Yea I also really romanticise that whole "true love" thing. Prolly due to cultural reasons and me being an INFP.
Casual sex has never interested me enough for me to actively make the effort and pursue it


----------



## WamphyriThrall

devoid said:


> Of course gay men and women have different cultures. They have different hormones and brains as well. I think you are confusing gender with orientation. Gay men are not women in any shape or form. They are men.
> 
> And of course trans people tend to fit less into binary gender identities. Their bodies have been affected by androgens/estrogen during puberty; you can't make that shit go away completely.


I'm not confusing anything. Hormones don't cause homosexuality, although scientists certainly thought so in the not-so-distant past (they also thought gay men and women were members of the opposite sex trapped in their bodies). The point is, a female with high testosterone isn't suddenly going to start functioning like a man, and vice versa. Even a feminine man is distinct from feminine women.

Perhaps personality also plays against stereotypes, but that's another subject entirely.


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> Yea I also really romanticise that whole "true love" thing. Prolly due to cultural reasons and me being an INFP.
> Casual sex has never interested me enough for me to actively make the effort and pursue it


I feel like I'm constantly fighting the "true love" myth. I understand the history of it and have considered even writing a book on how detrimental the concept of true love can be to relationships. And yet I find myself thinking about one person and watching Disney movies, imagining how we're somehow star-crossed soulmates. It's so stupid. Every time I find someone I remotely care for I get totally obsessed with them and project some imaginary destiny onto them. I don't know how to convince my brainwashed self that nobody is going to come and sweep me off my feet.


----------



## devoid

WamphyriThrall said:


> The point is, a female with high testosterone isn't suddenly going to start functioning like a man, and vice versa. Even a feminine man is distinct from feminine women.


Actually, you are wrong. Women who have higher testosterone than estrogen act VERY differently from average women. And as I said, transgender men who take hormone supplements do act more like men after hormone therapy. However, it is almost impossible for a woman who is not intersexual (basically, someone who has ovaries) to have higher levels of testosterone than estrogen. So any "high testosterone" women you meet are still going to have nowhere near the same levels as most men. It's about a 1-3 ratio in fact.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> I feel like I'm constantly fighting the "true love" myth. I understand the history of it and have considered even writing a book on how detrimental the concept of true love can be to relationships. And yet I find myself thinking about one person and watching Disney movies, imagining how we're somehow star-crossed soulmates. It's so stupid. Every time I find someone I remotely care for I get totally obsessed with them and project some imaginary destiny onto them. I don't know how to convince my brainwashed self that nobody is going to come and sweep me off my feet.


Hmm I think I've accepted that my "true love" would be my "best love I'll ever experience". It's the closest I can get to defining it. The one thing that scares me though is that this "best love" might still be really short-lived or shitty ;x 
That'd be really sad


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> Hmm I think I've accepted that my "true love" would be my "best love I'll ever experience". It's the closest I can get to defining it. The one thing that scares me though is that this "best love" might still be really short-lived or shitty ;x
> That'd be really sad


Yeah. I guess it's a matter of perseverance and luck. So far I've only fallen for really shit guys or men who weren't able to be in a relationship. So I guess it can't get much worse. I just don't know how much more of this I can take. I'm so tired of trusting people and tired of losing people.


----------



## Strayfire

devoid said:


> But the instinct has always been for men to pursue the physical (women they find attractive and want to have sex with) while women pursue security (men who can take care of them and who they trust to be loyal).


But the inverse is very true as well.

Women pursue men they find attractive, (and increasingly so as it becomes less of a cultural taboo to do so). It's only logical that they do. Who actively pursues a relationship with someone they view as unattractive?

Men also pursue security. Women with too much sexual history (or in some cases, any sexual history) are branded as "disloyal (sluts)" by society.

I guess you could say that women like men who aren't likely to kill them or rape them, and maybe that features more on the mind of women. It's that or a man threatening to rape a woman is seen as a more legitamate threat than a woman threatening to rape a man.

Personally, I think a lot about loyalty. I went crazy because of how flirtatious my ex was. 

Security is a big concern for me as well. The girl I currently have a crush on is very bullheaded and stubborn. I think that compliments my weaknesses quite well, so that becomes an attractive trait for me.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

devoid said:


> Actually, you are wrong. Women who have higher testosterone than estrogen act VERY differently from average women. And as I said, transgender men who take hormone supplements do act more like men after hormone therapy. However, it is almost impossible for a woman who is not intersexual (basically, someone who has ovaries) to have higher levels of testosterone than estrogen. So any "high testosterone" women you meet are still going to have nowhere near the same levels as most men. It's about a 1-3 ratio in fact.


Is it just the testosterone, though? Socialization plays a big part as well, and many will tell you that hormones gave them more confidence to be themselves, and in being treated by others as men. 

I still stand by my point that hormones aren't the only source of physiological differences in men and women. Boys and girls prior to puberty might not be *as* different, but even then divisions exist, some innate and others learned.


----------



## devoid

strayfire said:


> But the inverse is very true as well.
> 
> Women pursue men they find attractive, (and increasingly so as it becomes less of a cultural taboo to do so). It's only logical that they do. Who actively pursues a relationship with someone they view as unattractive?
> 
> Men also pursue security. Women with too much sexual history (or in some cases, any sexual history) are branded as "disloyal (sluts)" by society.
> 
> I guess you could say that women like men who aren't likely to kill them or rape them, and maybe that features more on the mind of women. It's that or a man threatening to rape a woman is seen as a more legitamate threat than a woman threatening to rape a man.
> 
> Personally, I think a lot about loyalty. I went crazy because of how flirtatious my ex was.
> 
> Security is a big concern for me as well. The girl I currently have a crush on is very bullheaded and stubborn. I think that compliments my weaknesses quite well, so that becomes an attractive trait for me.


You're talking about sexual loyalty, and sexual security. Your version of security is "women who are sluts should be avoided." I'm talking about security as in someone who will provide security in the home (for instance, someone with a stable job, who does not spend money recklessly, and who wants to create a family). Your example of being jealous of your ex girlfriend flirting with other men is proving my point precisely; Men think of flirting and sexual advances as cheating, while women are more likely to think of emotional connection as cheating. It's a textbook example of the two unique sets of values.

You're trying to use semantics to argue against my original point, but you're actually proving it by expressing your own values.


----------



## devoid

WamphyriThrall said:


> Is it just the testosterone, though? Socialization plays a big part as well, and many will tell you that hormones gave them more confidence to be themselves, and in being treated by others as men.
> 
> I still stand by my point that hormones aren't the only source of physiological differences in men and women. Boys and girls prior to puberty might not be *as* different, but even then divisions exist, some innate and others learned.


I never said hormones were the only source. But they are the strongest and most innate source of our sexual values. Hormones will never be a minor factor in relationship dynamics, no matter how postmodern our society gets or how much we like to think of ourselves as civilized and free thinkers.


----------



## Strayfire

Morfinyon said:


> Ohhhh you mean psychological factors.
> to be honesttt instinctively i want physical stuff just as bad as feelsy stuff. I often have a hard time figuring out whether i have a crush on someone or just like them as a friend. I'm pretty demisexual for the most part though (not completely demisexual as I've had interest in casual sex in the past)


*hugs*

I know the feeling.



devoid said:


> Oh, did I make a typo? It's late...
> 
> Yeah, I feel ya. I instinctively want to get married and be with someone forever, which is really stupid because on a logical level I don't understand why I would want that. I love sex, I'm afraid of commitment and I enjoy having casual sex. But my body still screams that it wants someone to take care of me.


I think that's a fundamental part of being human. Everyone wants to be taken care of.

Maybe it's a foolish endevour to look at relationships for care. Maybe it makes more sense to seek care from friends than partners.



Morfinyon said:


> Yea I also really romanticise that whole "true love" thing. Prolly due to cultural reasons and me being an INFP.
> Casual sex has never interested me enough for me to actively make the effort and pursue it


There's no such thing as true love.

There's "Pretty damn compatible" love, but that's about it. 

And it scares me. The thought of having to constantly earn love. 

I don't believe for a second that if I don't exist that my "true love" will never be happy.

And that scares me.



Morfinyon said:


> Hmm I think I've accepted that my "true love" would be my "best love I'll ever experience". It's the closest I can get to defining it. The one thing that scares me though is that this "best love" might still be really short-lived or shitty ;x
> That'd be really sad


Awe. I wonder too sometimes.



devoid said:


> Yeah. I guess it's a matter of perseverance and luck. So far I've only fallen for really shit guys or men who weren't able to be in a relationship. So I guess it can't get much worse. I just don't know how much more of this I can take. I'm so tired of trusting people and tired of losing people.


*hugs*


----------



## WamphyriThrall

devoid said:


> I never said hormones were the only source. But they are the strongest and most innate source of our sexual values. Hormones will never be a minor factor in relationship dynamics, no matter how postmodern our society gets or how much we like to think of ourselves as civilized and free thinkers.


There's also the fact that brains exposed to hormones prior to birth are going to affect a person differently than if they had taken them later in life. Unless we take the entire male and female populations, force them to undergo hormone therapy, and observe, there's really no way of measuring exactly how much they influence men and women. You'd probably end up with an extremely unhappy population, though.


----------



## Strayfire

devoid said:


> You're talking about sexual loyalty, and sexual security. Your version of security is "women who are sluts should be avoided." I'm talking about security as in someone who will provide security in the home (for instance, someone with a stable job, who does not spend money recklessly, and who wants to create a family). Your example of being jealous of your ex girlfriend flirting with other men is proving my point precisely; Men think of flirting and sexual advances as cheating, while women are more likely to think of emotional connection as cheating. It's a textbook example of the two unique sets of values.
> 
> You're trying to use semantics to argue against my original point, but you're actually proving it by expressing your own values.


In my defense, I had no idea specifically what kind of security/attractiveness you meant? 

Emotional, sexual, economic, physical, mental, philosophical (not likely) or whatever. 

Maybe I missed a sentence? Either way, whatever you wrote, just confuses me to no end. 



devoid said:


> But the instinct has always been for men to pursue the physical (women they find attractive and want to have sex with) while women pursue security (men who can take care of them *and who they trust to be loyal*).


I thought of the last part purely sexually ie. women expect their man to be sexually loyal. 

And the taking care part I thought you meant like emotionally. That's why I put in the part of about my crush being stubborn and perhaps one day sticking up for me. 

I don't know but sometimes I marvel at how vague some of **my* posts* are.


----------



## beepsmcgee

I want a boob massage.


----------



## The Chameleon

beepsmcgee said:


> I want a boob massage.


----------



## Strayfire

I wish I had boobs.

And a boob massage. 

Q.Q


----------



## Morfy

strayfire said:


> I wish I had boobs.
> 
> And a boob massage.
> 
> Q.Q


i know that feel ;w;
i wish i was a girl ;w;


----------



## The Chameleon

Morfinyon said:


> i know that feel ;w;
> i wish i was a girl ;w;


yoooo I'LL TRADE WITH YOU!


----------



## Morfy

The Chameleon said:


> hey I'LL TRADE WITH YOU!


deal *w*


----------



## The Chameleon

Morfinyon said:


> deal *w*


mfw


----------



## Morfy

The Chameleon said:


> mfw


but would I be a pwetty girl?


----------



## The Chameleon

Morfinyon said:


> but would I be a pwetty girl?


ofc :3


----------



## Morfy

The Chameleon said:


> ofc :3


yey <3


----------



## The Chameleon

Morfinyon said:


> yey <3


<3


----------



## Strayfire

Morfinyon said:


> but would I be a pwetty girl?


Ofc, you'd be playing swapsies with Chammy 

Now if only I could play swapsies with someone else... hmm...


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> I feel like I'm constantly fighting the "true love" myth. I understand the history of it and have considered even writing a book on how detrimental the concept of true love can be to relationships. And yet I find myself thinking about one person and watching Disney movies, imagining how we're somehow star-crossed soulmates. It's so stupid. Every time I find someone I remotely care for I get totally obsessed with them and project some imaginary destiny onto them. I don't know how to convince my brainwashed self that nobody is going to come and sweep me off my feet.


I agree that those "true love" fictional stuff involving soul mates, prince charming and other crap only creates delusions and wishful thinking. Some people are truly brainwashed by Disney and other Hollyweird movies enough to assume that guys should have six packs, be tall, be mesomorphs, be 100% fearless, act confident all the time and charm a woman's socks off automatically. That only creates entitled, spoiled, immature and overly idealistic women (the women brainwashed by Disney). It's objectifying to men. I do not believe in destiny in the very least. People are not "made for each other". No woman is going to come to me automatically. I have to work hard at showing her why I am interesting to her. Love involves a lot of work. It is not instantaneous.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

FePa said:


> And I like that you like my ass
> 
> My hotness is ignited by your sparkle of desire for me, I'm TNT, you're my match.
> 
> And this brain of yours is suuuuuch a turn on, makes me want to suffocate you in my breast of all the snuggle I want to give you and all the *censorer* stuff I'd do to you
> :-*


:shocked: :blushed: <3 *gives you one of my hearts and brain* <3 *passes out because I lost my brain* :crazy:
*somehow gives you more hearts* <3 <3 <3 <3


I'm a horny eevee, so I love your ass :wink:
:shocked: Are you going to explode?

* *















:shocked:You had me at snuggles <3 ... Actually you had me at "suffocate you in my breast" <3 <3 <3
Awwwe <3 <3 <3
:-*



FePa said:


> I see myself more as a hunter...
> 
> 
> A childish hunter ?
> Hunting with a plastic bow and arrow?


You can hit me with your plastic arrow :wink:
It may act a bit like cupids arrow, except it only makes people fall in love with the nearest dragon (and you are the only dragon, I see  ... except for me, because I was born in one of the years of the dragon   )




FePa said:


> Confession
> I had a peak of horniness and I just had to go expose myself in Omegle to someone, I needed that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up making a friend even before I remove my pants...
> 
> My free time is over and I didn't get it off


I think you and I should become friends :wink:

Although we already are friends, soooo ... Re-friend?    ... Naked Re-friend?          




Karma said:


> Found this online, I thought it was hilarious! (We all need to soften the mood and let go of this tension)
> 
> 
> Sex by MBTI type
> 
> ESFJ: I’ve pleased you? good! Can we buy a bigger and more expensive house now?
> 
> ISFJ: I painted my nails and went to the gym just so you’d want to have sex with me!
> 
> ISTJ: Well that was fun, let’s get back to work now!
> 
> ESTJ: Well that was fun, get back to work now!
> 
> ISFP: You pleased me, ooooh look how my earrings sparkle by candlelight.
> 
> ESFP: Can you take pictures while we do this? I promised to post them on facebook later.
> 
> ISTP: Lookatthetimegottago.
> 
> ESTP: You won’t tell my wife will you?
> 
> ENFP: Again, again! Imagine a world where everybody could do this all day...
> 
> INFP: Do you really love me for me? Really? Really?
> 
> ENFJ: We can do this again after the protest.
> 
> INFJ: We are now officially soul mates, forever, and ever, and ever.
> 
> ENTJ: I am a god, you may applaud now.
> 
> INTJ: I can’t believe she let me have sex with her! (said in head to self). Says nothing to girl.
> 
> INTP: I wonder which chemicals we are using in this process. If we removed one, would it alter the state of our sexual compatibility? (said in head to self). Says nothing to girl.
> 
> ENTP: More sex toys, more, more! And put the bunny suit back on! Errrrr...please.


This is pretty true  Except that INFPs are really the sex Gods  :wink:




Endless Rainbows said:


> ENFJ: We can do this again after the protest.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, really?? So I take part in a protest here and there against big money in politics and climate change and care deeply about social justice issues. So obviously an ENFJ? :blushed:
Click to expand...

:shocked: I never there were "benefits" to protesting but ....
I think I should find an ENFJ to become a protester with benefits with :blushed:
:crazy:




FePa said:


> This happens naturally, you don't *need* to masturbate *just* for that


True, there are lots of reasons we *need* to masturbate   




Andromeda31 said:


> ThoughtfulThinker is my girlfriend :wink:


Yay, I'm happy for you and ThoughtfulThinker ^__^ I hope you both make each other happier (not happy, one makes themselves happy, but you both can certainly add to that happiness ^__^)




xdollie. said:


> Sometimes...
> 
> 
> I get horny.
> 
> 
> :blushed:


Me too :blushed:




strayfire said:


> Said sex note should also allow you to dictate the terms of the sex sex.
> 
> But you'd waste a whole book to write down Morfy's name?
> 
> But you wouldn't need to anyway. He'd prolly say "yup" to anything short of sex followed by his murder (50/50 on him agreeing to that).
> 
> Better give me the sex note. I can put it to better use. *Ohhhhh Meepy*!!


You rang? 




Daleks_exterminate said:


> A friend told me he *got off thanking about me* last night. I said thank you. Do people say thank you to that!? Hahaha :blushed:



Oh boy, that thanking can get pretty hott. ... FYI: I thanked all over this thread :blushed: <3




Daleks_exterminate said:


> Ive ended up on dates without knowing I was on one simply because I was being friendly, and genuinely had an intrest in what the guy was talking about, BUT I wasn't into him.


Confession: I was cyber-sexing with someone and for like the first half of the cyber-sexing I had no idea that we were cybering and that she was touching herself. ... I thought that we were just flirting and playing a game 




FePa said:


> So, should we assume all men are animals and want to sleep with us back, just because they return the presumptive flirt ?


YES!!! :tongue: :crazy:

Sometimes I "flirt" because I think both of us realize that we are not serious and it is a fun way to connect with someone (which I usually am pretty sure is just joking back with me) and have fun with each other. Although, I'm a whore and part of me may want to sleep with them (assuming there is some emotional trust between us and all), but I find "flirting" in and of itself as an end (and I like to be silly when I flirt too ), not always a means to an end 



WamphyriThrall said:


> Is it just the testosterone, though? Socialization plays a big part as well, and many will tell you that hormones gave them more confidence to be themselves, and in being treated by others as men.
> 
> I still stand by my point that hormones aren't the only source of physiological differences in men and women. Boys and girls prior to puberty might not be *as* different, but even then divisions exist, some innate and others learned.


To back up your points, I like this article when people talk about "innate" differences and give little credence to the potential for cultural/environmental differences and differences in other experiences.

Stanford neuroscientist tackles myths about the brain




beepsmcgee said:


> I want a boob massage.


:shocked: I hope I'm not late to the party :blushed: :kitteh: :crazy: :tongue:




strayfire said:


> I wish I had boobs.
> 
> And a boob massage.
> 
> Q.Q


Hmmm, I can smack your butt instead. Is that acceptable? >;D


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> It is the natural instinct of someone with more androgens (someone born with a male identity) to value sexual desires over security. Therefore, the psychological factors that would lead a man to value security over sex would be values that contradict his nature. This has nothing to do with monogamy; after all, a stable relationship can offer much more sex and physical intimacy than multiple unstable ones.
> 
> So a man might desire "true love" or marriage or a long-term relationship. But his instinctual priority in that desire will be physical. The psychological "override" of this nature is something which is ingrained into our modern society. Basically, people tell men that it isn't okay to love someone for their body. Also, long-term relationships in our modern society are expected to include intellectual and emotional bonding on a deep level. If you look back to the 1940s, husbands and wives were not expected to talk to each other much. They didn't share their lives or their secrets. They just coexisted. This concept of a marriage in which you tell your partner everything is extremely new to the human mating ritual. But because it's so important in our society, men now look for a woman he can share his emotions and thoughts with - and women look for the same thing in a man. But the instinct has always been for men to pursue the physical (women they find attractive and want to have sex with) while women pursue security (men who can take care of them and who they trust to be loyal).


Men also had mistresses more frequently during ancient times, such as Egypt. However culture and upbringing will determine if a man or woman is monogamous or polyamorous. Now, the norm for husbands is to be attentive to their wife's needs. Now a days, husbands and wives are much more open communicably than in the past.


----------



## 7rr7s

xdollie. said:


> Sometimes...
> 
> 
> I get horny.
> 
> 
> :blushed:


I think you just need a good hard fucking.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Mr. Meepers said:


> :shocked: :blushed: <3 *gives you one of my hearts and brain* <3 *passes out because I lost my brain* :crazy:
> *somehow gives you more hearts* <3 <3 <3 <3
> 
> 
> I'm a horny eevee, so I love your ass :wink:
> :shocked: Are you going to explode?
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked:You had me at snuggles <3 ... Actually you had me at "suffocate you in my breast" <3 <3 <3
> Awwwe <3 <3 <3
> :-*
> 
> 
> 
> You can hit me with your plastic arrow :wink:
> It may act a bit like cupids arrow, except it only makes people fall in love with the nearest dragon (and you are the only dragon, I see  ... except for me, because I was born in one of the years of the dragon   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you and I should become friends :wink:
> 
> Although we already are friends, soooo ... Re-friend?    ... Naked Re-friend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty true  Except that INFPs are really the sex Gods  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked: I never there were "benefits" to protesting but ....
> I think I should find an ENFJ to become a protester with benefits with :blushed:
> :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, there are lots of reasons we *need* to masturbate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, I'm happy for you and ThoughtfulThinker ^__^ I hope you both make each other happier (not happy, one makes themselves happy, but you both can certainly add to that happiness ^__^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too :blushed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, that thanking can get pretty hott. ... FYI: I thanked all over this thread :blushed: <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confession: I was cyber-sexing with someone and for like the first half of the cyber-sexing I had no idea that we were cybering and that she was touching herself. ... I thought that we were just flirting and playing a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! :tongue: :crazy:
> 
> Sometimes I "flirt" because I think both of us realize that we are not serious and it is a fun way to connect with someone (which I usually am pretty sure is just joking back with me) and have fun with each other. Although, I'm a whore and part of me may want to sleep with them (assuming there is some emotional trust between us and all), but I find "flirting" in and of itself as an end (and I like to be silly when I flirt too ), not always a means to an end
> 
> 
> 
> To back up your points, I like this article when people talk about "innate" differences and give little credence to the potential for cultural/environmental differences and differences in other experiences.
> 
> Stanford neuroscientist tackles myths about the brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked: I hope I'm not late to the party :blushed::crying: :kitteh: :crazy: :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I can smack your butt instead. Is that acceptable? >;D


I'm terrible at spelling. :sad: {\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252{\fonttbl}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;}
}


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm terrible at spelling. :sad: {\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252{\fonttbl}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> }


I'm not any better at it, so don't worry about it ^__^ I just though it sounded funny, but I am a terrible speller to, so we can spell horribly together ^__^


* *





Also, when I saw I was quoted I thought you were going to talk about the other post I quoted where I was oblivious that I was cybering someone XD lol


----------



## GinningPuma4011

#sluttygirlproblems
#sorrynotsorry


----------



## Strayfire

GinningPuma4011 said:


> #sluttygirlproblems
> #sorrynotsorry


I wouldn't be any different


----------



## FePa

Mr. Meepers said:


> :shocked: :blushed: <3 *gives you one of my hearts and brain* <3 *passes out because I lost my brain* :crazy:
> *somehow gives you more hearts* <3 <3 <3 <3
> 
> 
> I'm a horny eevee, so I love your ass :wink:
> :shocked: Are you going to explode?
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked:You had me at snuggles <3 ... Actually you had me at "suffocate you in my breast" <3 <3 <3
> Awwwe <3 <3 <3
> :-*
> 
> 
> 
> You can hit me with your plastic arrow :wink:
> It may act a bit like cupids arrow, except it only makes people fall in love with the nearest dragon (and you are the only dragon, I see  ... except for me, because I was born in one of the years of the dragon   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you and I should become friends :wink:
> 
> Although we already are friends, soooo ... Re-friend?    ... Naked Re-friend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty true  Except that INFPs are really the sex Gods  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked: I never there were "benefits" to protesting but ....
> I think I should find an ENFJ to become a protester with benefits with :blushed:
> :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, there are lots of reasons we *need* to masturbate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, I'm happy for you and ThoughtfulThinker ^__^ I hope you both make each other happier (not happy, one makes themselves happy, but you both can certainly add to that happiness ^__^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too :blushed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, that thanking can get pretty hott. ... FYI: I thanked all over this thread :blushed: <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confession: I was cyber-sexing with someone and for like the first half of the cyber-sexing I had no idea that we were cybering and that she was touching herself. ... I thought that we were just flirting and playing a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! :tongue: :crazy:
> 
> Sometimes I "flirt" because I think both of us realize that we are not serious and it is a fun way to connect with someone (which I usually am pretty sure is just joking back with me) and have fun with each other. Although, I'm a whore and part of me may want to sleep with them (assuming there is some emotional trust between us and all), but I find "flirting" in and of itself as an end (and I like to be silly when I flirt too ), not always a means to an end
> 
> 
> 
> To back up your points, I like this article when people talk about "innate" differences and give little credence to the potential for cultural/environmental differences and differences in other experiences.
> 
> Stanford neuroscientist tackles myths about the brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked: I hope I'm not late to the party :blushed: :kitteh: :crazy: :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I can smack your butt instead. Is that acceptable? >;D


I'm also from a dragon year

♥ u


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I hate feelings & how damn confusing they are. I wish I could carve out that part of my heart &become a sociopath. I really do.


----------



## devoid

I saw a Twix bar and nearly burst into tears because it reminded me of him. This is worse than high school. I find myself hoping that the meds my doctor wants me to go on will lower my sex drive so I never have to have sex outside of a relationship again.


----------



## Sara Torailles

I think I have the opposite problem of @Mr. Meepers. I'm the horny kitty who actually gets off to the banter. :blushed:

I'm turned on by written stuff more than visual porn a lot of the time.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

FePa said:


> I'm also from a dragon year
> 
> ♥ u


*swoons* <3



Torai said:


> I think I have the opposite problem of @_Mr. Meepers_. I'm the horny kitty who actually gets off to the banter. :blushed:
> 
> I'm turned on by written stuff more than visual porn a lot of the time.


I'm not sure if you understood me or not, but I will clarify anyways.
It is not that I don't get off to banter, it is just intent and setting matters a lot more. What I mean is if I think someone is just joking around, I may feel a connection, but I won't feel aroused (but the connection is pretty addicting though lol). But if I perceive intent/interest to get in my pants (although eevees don't wear or own pants >.<), then I will probably get horny if there is a strong connection (OR if she tells me she wants to make me her sex slave :blushed. 
Like the "Would you have sex with the person above you" thread. I don't get a boner there (Sorry my furry INFJ love <3) because it is not serious and it is too public for me (I don't feel comfortable being sexually intimatate in a place so open), but, in private, if I think someone actually likes me in that way :blushed: I may get turned on. Same with photos, a naked photo of a stranger is not gonna do much for me, unless I'm masturbating before I see it ... But if I an skyping with some one and I'm not trying to get horny, but we connect to each other a lot (and/or have cybered before), in those cases where they sent me a sexy photo, such as one in their underwear, it will make me wildly horny because there is both a strong connection and intense desire (and I don't say no to a woman's desires  <3 ... or at least my penis doesn't :tongue: <3). So I need to be desired too OR I need to be told what to do in a position of loving authority >;D



Confession: Speaking of things to do when you masturebate ... So you can find anything on the internet, well, when I was 18/19 I used to google for anything that said that women were smarter and/or better than men to read while I touched myself (and I would usually look for and read a few articles where I thought the author sounded serious) :blushed: Now, don't get me wrong, I don't think anyone is really better or smarter than anyone (think we are all different with a mosaic of strengths and weaknesses that make it hard to define "better" in an objective manner and I think there are tons of ways people are intelligent, but that we all have our own measuring sticks that those measurements are not always compatible with each other) ... I mean people are individuals and I don't think any sex or gender is better than another, buuuuuuuuuut I find it so incredibly sexy when I think about a woman being smarter than men, especially me (Please control me with your body and mind :blushed: :blushed: :blushed: <3)


----------



## FePa

Mr. Meepers said:


> *swoons* <3
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you understood me or not, but I will clarify anyways.
> It is not that I don't get off to banter, it is just intent and setting matters a lot more. What I mean is if I think someone is just joking around, I may feel a connection, but I won't feel aroused (but the connection is pretty addicting though lol). But if I perceive intent/interest to get in my pants (although eevees don't wear or own pants >.<), then I will probably get horny if there is a strong connection (OR if she tells me she wants to make me her sex slave :blushed.
> Like the "Would you have sex with the person above you" thread. I don't get a boner there (Sorry my furry INFJ love <3) because it is not serious and it is too public for me (I don't feel comfortable being sexually intimatate in a place so open), but, in private, if I think someone actually likes me in that way :blushed: I may get turned on. Same with photos, a naked photo of a stranger is not gonna do much for me, unless I'm masturbating before I see it ... But if I an skyping with some one and I'm not trying to get horny, but we connect to each other a lot (and/or have cybered before), in those cases where they sent me a sexy photo, such as one in their underwear, it will make me wildly horny because there is both a strong connection and intense desire (and I don't say no to a woman's desires  <3 ... or at least my penis doesn't :tongue: <3). So I need to be desired too OR I need to be told what to do in a position of loving authority >;D
> 
> 
> 
> Confession: Speaking of things to do when you masturebate ... So you can find anything on the internet, well, when I was 18/19 I used to google for anything that said that women were smarter and/or better than men to read while I touched myself (and I would usually look for and read a few articles where I thought the author sounded serious) :blushed: Now, don't get me wrong, I don't think anyone is really better or smarter than anyone (think we are all different with a mosaic of strengths and weaknesses that make it hard to define "better" in an objective manner and I think there are tons of ways people are intelligent, but that we all have our own measuring sticks that those measurements are not always compatible with each other) ... I mean people are individuals and I don't think any sex or gender is better than another, buuuuuuuuuut I find it so incredibly sexy when I think about a woman being smarter than men, especially me (Please control me with your body and mind :blushed: :blushed: :blushed: <3)


♥♡♥♡
Gosh, I love this brain


----------



## Strayfire

Mr. Meepers said:


> Confession: Speaking of things to do when you masturebate ... So you can find anything on the internet, well, when I was 18/19 I used to google for anything that said that women were smarter and/or better than men to read while I touched myself (and I would usually look for and read a few articles where I thought the author sounded serious) :blushed: Now, don't get me wrong, I don't think anyone is really better or smarter than anyone (think we are all different with a mosaic of strengths and weaknesses that make it hard to define "better" in an objective manner and I think there are tons of ways people are intelligent, but that we all have our own measuring sticks that those measurements are not always compatible with each other) ... I mean people are individuals and I don't think any sex or gender is better than another, buuuuuuuuuut I find it so incredibly sexy when I think about a woman being smarter than men, especially me (Please control me with your body and mind :blushed: :blushed: :blushed: <3)


Or summed up:










Agressively dominate me when having sex, then we'll fall asleep cuddling!


----------



## 7rr7s

I hate being depressed and horny. It's such a fucking terrible combination, but it seems like my sex drive goes up whenever I start to feel depressed.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I just showered, but I still feel grimey. I didn't even get to enjoy it alone. It was good- the guy is good, but still. I haven't been home all weekend and before this AM, the last time I showered was Friday AM. Before I washed my face, I wore the same makeup as I did Friday night- shit took me through my Sunday AM shift. I didn't change or wash clothes til this AM and I'm still not home. 

This kind gentleman was nice enough to let me use his washer and dryer. Now, he's making both of us breakfast and Bloody Marys as I sit at his breakfast bar in his bathrobe. He's way too nice. 

I was still recovering from the night before on Friday and I decided, against my better judgment, to go out that evening. I danced, rolled and sweated my ass off. I drank way too much and threw up at the bar, it was such a shit show. Ran into an old friend, teased the hell out of him and went home with him. Spent the night, blew him til he woke up in the AM and fucked him goodbye. Did I go home after that? No, I went out with friends to Jersey City. Spent the whole day in Jersey and left a get together/small party early, where someone spilled vodka all over me, to go fuck another guy. I tried to freshen up with a on-the-go cleansing cloth I had in my pocketbook and mouthwash in his bathroom. Grimey. 

Work Sun AM immediately followed by dance practice. Had nothing to change into, so I borrowed extra gym clothes one of the dancers had in their bag. That night after practice, a fuck buddy picked me up from the studio. I didn't stink, but you could smell cigarette smoke and alcohol on me and I hate the feeling of being unwashed. 

And here we are now, freshly fucked out of the shower


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I like seeing his biceps, triceps and traps flex when he moves around and cooks


----------



## Dalton

I was erect for my entire Chemistry lecture today.

I never knew that Mafia could be so sexual.

:blushed:


----------



## smitty1977

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I like seeing his biceps, triceps and traps flex when he moves around and cooks


I love it when women hold onto my arms!


----------



## Golden Rose

Dalton said:


> I was erect for my entire Chemistry lecture today.
> 
> I never knew that Mafia could be so sexual.
> 
> :blushed:


I'll never stop performing night actions on you since you're so sCummy <3

I love giving my boyfriend sudden boners and deciding when he gets to get off, especially if he's in public.


----------



## Dalton

Karma said:


> I'll never stop performing night actions on you since you're so sCummy <3
> 
> I love giving my boyfriend sudden boners and deciding when he gets to get off, especially if he's in public.


I might not like being dominated/ordered in regular life, but I sure enjoy it sexually, in moderation of course. :blushed:


----------



## Morfy

Morfinyon said:


> that's just stray-chan's way of thinking owo
> What I was saying is that my personality is so completely different and so are my social circles and my environment.
> Most of my social contacts are online and I only have a very small group of friends, I don't like partying (unless it's mostly people I know well) so from that perspective our worlds are very different owo


maybe instead of 'world' I should have used the more accurate and less metaphoric term 'inertial frame of reference' owo


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Morfinyon said:


> that's just stray-chan's way of thinking owo
> What I was saying is that my personality is so completely different and so are my social circles and my environment.
> Most of my social contacts are online and I only have a very small group of friends, I don't like partying (unless it's mostly people I know well) so from that perspective our worlds are very different owo


I just really like engaging my Se. It can be a lot of fun to throw in Fe. I swear sometimes I feel like an ESTP. Such a hedonist. But other types can be hedonistic, right?


----------



## Morfy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I just really like engaging my Se. It can be a lot of fun to throw in Fe. I swear sometimes I feel like an ESTP. Such a hedonist. But other types can be hedonistic, right?


yea I'm pretty sure owo
I don't really know you that well but to me you appear more extroverted in general~
and Ne is not so much of a party function as Se yea. Se is at the bottomg of my function stack =D
(I just noticed that my function stack in the sig is wrong x_x)


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Did I seem like an extrovert to you, @hammersklavier?


----------



## knife

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Did I seem like an extrovert to you, @hammersklavier?


When you want to be. You're definitely more of a partier than I am, hah. I usually have to maintain quite a bit of a buzz to be sociable at parties.

In other news. ISFP redheads are truly awesome sexy beasts. 


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## GinningPuma4011

hammersklavier said:


> When you want to be. You're definitely more of a partier than I am, hah. I usually have to maintain quite a bit of a buzz to be sociable at parties.


At the pool party they were saying how they liked that you mingled by yourself and weren't following me around and I didn't need to hold your hand.


----------



## knife

GinningPuma4011 said:


> At the pool party they were saying how they liked that you mingled by yourself and weren't following me around and I didn't need to hold your hand.


I'm not a natural partier, though. It takes quite a lot of work for me to do stuff like that. I'm only really able to make it happen once a month or less. 

PS I'm sure you're an ISTP. Definitely cellar-dweller Fe the way you exercise your sexuality. Even tert Fe like mine tends to desire attachment ...


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> i once was so intoxicated that I tried to sleep with a close guy friend. (Well...we were also stoned). But I basically attacked him, started kissing him, biting his lips, no filter just raw energy and sexual tension. It's quite funny, because I'm actually quite shy usually. I blush easily when people talk about sex, although I'd consider myself to be quite sexual...it's kind of a secret. I live like a "good vanilla girl from the suburbs" even though I def have a freaky side lurking in the shadows.  anyway, this was a friend who tried to sleep with me 10 or so times before. I remember him saying "if only you were sober....I have to leave." He literally pushed me off of him & ran out the door. The next day, he told me it was extremely sexy but it wouldn't have been right.
> 
> And last time I got drunk, I made out with a stranger just because I thought his masters degree was in a really cool science field. Alas, he was 10 years older. I didn't find that out until the next day when he said he thought it was a little "cradle robbie".
> 
> ....I really have to be careful who I get drunk around.


Yes Yes you do. Not every guy is going to run out the door lol


----------



## Morfy

wait hammers and ginningpuma met up irl?


----------



## Golden Rose

I feel like such a succubus sometimes!



hammersklavier said:


> In other news. ISFP redheads are truly awesome sexy beasts.


ENFJ redheads still blow them out of the water, though.


----------



## knife

Morfinyon said:


> wait hammers and ginningpuma met up irl?


We live like maybe five miles from each other! 


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## Morfy

hammersklavier said:


> We live like maybe five miles from each other!
> Kitty Sith Lord


damn thats so close owo
I wish I lived that near to any of my PerC friends ;_;


----------



## Morfy

hammersklavier said:


> We live like maybe five miles from each other!
> Kitty Sith Lord


damn thats so close owo
I wish I lived that near to any of my PerC friends ;_;


----------



## GinningPuma4011

hammersklavier said:


> We live like maybe five miles from each other!
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


If you're by Temple now, you're way closer than that to me. From where I am, it's a five mile straight shot down to CC


----------



## Strayfire

Karma said:


> I feel like such a succubus sometimes!
> 
> ENFJ redheads still blow them out of the water, though.


I prefer ISFPs


----------



## Golden Rose

strayfire said:


> I prefer ISFPs


Pssst as if! And she's not even a redhead, you cheetah >


----------



## Strayfire

Karma said:


> She's not even a redhead, you cheetah >


For nowwwww...

*Sneaks off to the hair dye section*


----------



## William I am

devoid said:


> But how can you want to seduce someone romantically and then just leave? Is it because you realise in that night that they aren't everything you're looking for?


Sometimes we know we aren't compatible with someone but are lonely and do it anyway. Sometimes it's just to see if we can. Sometimes, yes, it is because we believe (rightly or wrongly) there is something that will be a problem in the future, and we don't want to deal with it coming up. 
I don't know about just leaving though, do you mean leaving and not ever communicating again? I've never done that. At the worst, I tell people I don't think we should see each other anymore.


*I just remembered, I would go through all sorts of hoops and work hard to get some (ok, quite a few) women's phone numbers, only to never call them either from lack of confidence or because I realized in the middle of the progression that I wasn't actually interested.


----------



## Scarab

I'm way too innocent to be here. :shocked:


* *




*Coughs* ö-ö


----------



## devoid

wyldstyle said:


> The whole point of a casual sexual encounter is to keep things fun, not serious and not emotional. Attachments and feelings kill those things. If you want more, more like a regular FWB you should start describing what you want beforehand. Women can define FWB differently, guyss typically think NSA. The guys, probably fear you want more when you say those things and see potential drama. Ideally women should be the instigators. Probably for every woman interested in a FWB there are 100s of men to pick from. And if you are attractive...more.
> 
> I have been in a weird situation. Polywoman, fell for a man with a swinger/heavy kink past. I was pretty sure we would have great chemistry. Well, although we said we would keep things more casual it has turned into anything but...and he lacks so many basic healthy relationship skills it is pathetic. It has turned into a high drama push pull situation, and the only reason I am still in this is because as an ENFP I see potential and a learning experience for both of us. And though I get frustrated and he does too our weaknesses are the other's strengths so there is this subconscious pull. He shakes up my world a bit and is forcing me to do something different so I do like that.


One night stands can be ambiguous, especially if they start as a date. I've had a one night stand that led to a 6-month relationship before. I don't think you should rule out the possibility with anyone if there's the right chemistry and compatibility present. Though in general I'm realising more and more that it's not a good way to start a relationship, even if all the other elements are there.

Also, I've had the same experience with a poly guy. It's totally up to you if you want to stay, but all the polyamorous men I know are pretty weird when it comes to relationships. Their time/energy is split up between several people, and they tend to focus most on the "hot new thing" that catches their attention. This means that in a few months time, you will either become their primary or (more likely) be unimportant enough to ignore for weeks on end. If you aren't poly yourself, being an "extra" in a poly relationship can be very emotionally draining.


----------



## Sara Torailles

I'm thinking of transitioning from a male to a female, but so many things scare me. I'm scared of the discrimination I'd receive if I did pass, or if I didn't. I'm afraid of the expenses because it isn't likely I'm going to be able to afford them if they're big. I'm afraid of completely destroying my already low pool of prospective partners. And what if it's a giant mistake and I experience a worse outside feeling than I already do? Plus I really don't want my penis to go and I don't know how many people would take it badly if I told them that while looking like a woman.

Plus I like people who act stereotypically feminine, and most people who act like that are women, so...


----------



## wyldstyle

devoid said:


> One night stands can be ambiguous, especially if they start as a date. I've had a one night stand that led to a 6-month relationship before. I don't think you should rule out the possibility with anyone if there's the right chemistry and compatibility present. Though in general I'm realising more and more that it's not a good way to start a relationship, even if all the other elements are there.
> 
> Also, I've had the same experience with a poly guy. It's totally up to you if you want to stay, but all the polyamorous men I know are pretty weird when it comes to relationships. Their time/energy is split up between several people, and they tend to focus most on the "hot new thing" that catches their attention. This means that in a few months time, you will either become their primary or (more likely) be unimportant enough to ignore for weeks on end. If you aren't poly yourself, being an "extra" in a poly relationship can be very emotionally draining.


I agree with you... Although I am pretty sure I am not going to have a one night stand. I do not see it happening logistically at this point. It does not mean, if the situation fell into place, that I would reject it. However, quite a few puzzle pieces would have to be in place. I would have to be instantly and overwhelmingly attracted to him. He would have to be, panty dropping, sexy as fuck and I would have to intuitively sense he was a good guy.

As far as poly, I am poly and I will say with good poly you never feel left out. When I am with my partners I am *with* them. There is no distraction. The energy and excitement of a new partner is shared with existing partners. My first poly relationship...it kicked the sex between myself and my gummy onto overdrive! Being poly is an extension of who I am, and my personality. My ENFP love everybodyness...however I am aware there will be maybe only a few people Iet in fully. Only a few people will fully have the key to the greatest depths of my heart. The deepest and truest love anybody could ever know. 

Other than my spouse, there is only one other person in my life who I believe has the potential to visit that secret lair in my heart. An INTJ/INFJ (he told me he tested INTJ but boy is he mature and brings the feels). Both of us are in 20+ year relationships with our spouses, so we have some serious long term relationship experience.

Other than that, somepeople use polyamory to refer to something which is really PolyFuckery. I really am polyamorous, I do want some level of emotional intimacy. Either way, to each their own. I think there are so many ways to do ethical non-monogamy!


----------



## FePa

Mr. Meepers said:


> :shocked: Did I say something intelligent?!?!
> That was totally on accident :tongue: :crazy:
> 
> *hugs* :kitteh:
> 
> I would more say, "Lovingly control me through my penis and your brain, please", but that works too :kitteh:
> 
> Fyi... you may want to be a bit careful around me ... I do have a masters degree in a technical field after all :wink:
> 
> :tongue:


hhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmm such a turn on, wow

and I absolutely loved you Halloween avatar !!


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> If you like it, go for it. Anything in which would make you happy. Do you take meds for your chronic pain?


No, I've stopped taking all medication for the pain. When I'm working I typically take muscle relaxants and mild prescription pain killers, which help me get through the day but just barely take the edge off. Ironically, it turns out that pole dancing is one of the best exercises for Fibromyalgia. Who knew?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

New Dom and I might be done playing already :/

Hate feeling like I disappointed a Dom and there's nothing I can do about it. I always want to give my all when I submit, especially if I really trust them


----------



## devoid

Torai said:


> I'm thinking of transitioning from a male to a female, but so many things scare me. I'm scared of the discrimination I'd receive if I did pass, or if I didn't. I'm afraid of the expenses because it isn't likely I'm going to be able to afford them if they're big. I'm afraid of completely destroying my already low pool of prospective partners. And what if it's a giant mistake and I experience a worse outside feeling than I already do? Plus I really don't want my penis to go and I don't know how many people would take it badly if I told them that while looking like a woman.
> 
> Plus I like people who act stereotypically feminine, and most people who act like that are women, so...


I have a lot of trans friends, and one of them is going in for full surgery in about a month. She has identified as a woman for 12 years, and has been on hormones that whole time. Now she is going in to get her penis removed and breasts augmented. It's a difficult life, but she has decided that she is happier that way.

However, I have another trans friend who is on hormones, has a penis and doesn't intend to ever have surgery. She wears fake breasts inside a bra and tucks her penis, and for all intensive purposes is a woman to the public eye. She is happy enough with her body, and most importantly, with who she is as a person.

First thing: It isn't about passing. It's about loving yourself and being happy. If you would be happy as a woman, be a woman. If you don't want surgery then don't get it. I suggest talking to a doctor who specialises in trans therapy first. Before beginning hormone therapy you will need to have a psychological evaluation, and they are quite thorough. Your best resource is going to be the support of the trans community. There are many ways to go about this, some totally painless. Try websites like this to find out more: PFLAG National

I hope that helped. Feel free to message me with any questions and I will try to help as best I can.


----------



## smitty1977

GinningPuma4011 said:


> New Dom and I might be done playing already :/
> 
> Hate feeling like I disappointed a Dom and there's nothing I can do about it. I always want to give my all when I submit, especially if I really trust them


That sucks. While I'm not a sub I understand your disappointment because I'm a pleaser and if someone isn't happy then I didn't do my job


----------



## Strayfire

Torai said:


> I'm thinking of transitioning from a male to a female, but so many things scare me. I'm scared of the discrimination I'd receive if I did pass, or if I didn't. I'm afraid of the expenses because it isn't likely I'm going to be able to afford them if they're big. I'm afraid of completely destroying my already low pool of prospective partners. And what if it's a giant mistake and I experience a worse outside feeling than I already do? Plus I really don't want my penis to go and I don't know how many people would take it badly if I told them that while looking like a woman.
> 
> Plus I like people who act stereotypically feminine, and most people who act like that are women, so...


If you went MTF, I'd be your partner. 

For reals. 

Surgery costs a fair bit, so try cross dressing. 

I trained myself so I can sound like a girl at will .

I can't promise I'll stay a man either.

Since I was young I've wished I was a girl.

I keep these feelings repressed though.

I'm scared like you are. 

I'm reading academic articles on Transsexualism, I can pass them on if you promise not to share them on the internet and get me in trouble. 

I believe the most important distinction is to make sure you are indeed wanting to opt for surgery, rather than simply being genderqueer.


----------



## EchoEnola

GinningPuma4011 said:


> New Dom and I might be done playing already :/
> 
> Hate feeling like I disappointed a Dom and there's nothing I can do about it. I always want to give my all when I submit, especially if I really trust them


A good Dom will be lenient while you're learning to please them, but it's partially their job as a teacher as well. Hopefully you and your Dom can work together to improve the relationship. I know how it feels when you think you're not doing well enough. It's no fun at all. :sad:


----------



## Mr. Meepers

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I'm still going to come after you as a tutor sometime



Okay, I cleared like over 100 messages from my inbox, so you should be able to PM me ^__^




FePa said:


> hhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmm such a turn on, wow
> 
> and I absolutely loved you Halloween avatar !!


:blushed: :blushed: :blushed: <3 
Fun Fact: Turning on someone you desire, is a turn on *bites own lip naturally/unconsciously while typing that* :wink:


Thank you. I think thought it was cute and fitting for the time of year :kitteh:


----------



## Strayfire

Mr. Meepers said:


> :blushed: :blushed: :blushed: <3
> Fun Fact: Turning on someone you desire, is a turn on *bites own lip naturally/unconsciously while typing that* :wink:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I think thought it was cute and fitting for the time of year :kitteh:


*feeds you all the sweets and candies*

You gonna be a nice plump eevee!

*gives you a rare candy... and another... and another*


----------



## Mr. Meepers

strayfire said:


> *feeds you all the sweets and candies*
> 
> You gonna be a nice plump eevee!
> 
> *gives you a rare candy... and another... and another*



:shocked: But ... butt ... butts, I try not to eat too much candy and things with added sugar ... I prefer eating dried fruit instead (although, I do have a hard to time sating no to a cheesecake or pumpkin pie if someone offers :kitteh


----------



## GinningPuma4011

smitty1977 said:


> That sucks. While I'm not a sub I understand your disappointment because I'm a pleaser and if someone isn't happy then I didn't do my job





EchoEnola said:


> A good Dom will be lenient while you're learning to please them, but it's partially their job as a teacher as well. Hopefully you and your Dom can work together to improve the relationship. I know how it feels when you think you're not doing well enough. It's no fun at all. :sad:


We both really wanted to ruin my holes. He was trying to fist my pussy the other night and he got four fingers in to his knuckles, but I stopped him cuz it got too painful. It wasn't being stretched that hurt, I just felt him all up on my cervix and it hurt. I was bleeding, too.

He was fucking my ass and tried to put a finger in to stretch me even more but it hurt too much and I stopped him. I really wanted to keep going both times, though.

And he might be a little smaller than avg. I can take him all the way down in my mouth, but he's at the length where it gets stuck and he isn't long enough to push past. He gets caught at the back of my throat 

I think there was a lot of frustration for him. It was frustrating for me too- all I want to do is please. He was trying to respect my limits when I said it hurt, but I think I seriously let him down. I should've let him or told him to continue. I haven't heard from him at all since then. So, I think we're done

I'm still really sad about it. I was really just beginning to trust him and I would've let him do almost whatever he wanted to. I loved when he used and abused my body. And I wanted to give him everything

That was only the second time we got together. It sounds dumb to get so hung up over it, but it's been so long since I submitted and I liked him. He was a cool dude. I just really want to serve someone again


----------



## Strayfire

GinningPuma4011 said:


> We both really wanted to ruin my holes. He was trying to fist my pussy the other night and he got four fingers in to his knuckles, but I stopped him cuz it got too painful. It wasn't being stretched that hurt, I just felt him all up on my cervix and it hurt. I was bleeding, too.
> 
> He was fucking my ass and tried to put a finger in to stretch me even more but it hurt too much and I stopped him. I really wanted to keep going both times, though.
> 
> And he might be a little smaller than avg. I can take him all the way down in my mouth, but he's at the length where it gets stuck and he isn't long enough to push past. He gets caught at the back of my throat
> 
> I think there was a lot of frustration for him. It was frustrating for me too- all I want to do is please. He was trying to respect my limits when I said it hurt, but I think I seriously let him down. I should've let him or told him to continue. I haven't heard from him at all since then. So, I think we're done
> 
> I'm still really sad about it. I was really just beginning to trust him and I would've let him do almost whatever he wanted to. I loved when he used and abused my body. And I wanted to give him everything
> 
> That was only the second time we got together. It sounds dumb to get so hung up over it, but it's been so long since I submitted and I liked him. He was a cool dude. I just really want to serve someone again


*hugs you*

^.^


----------



## smitty1977

GinningPuma4011 said:


> We both really wanted to ruin my holes. He was trying to fist my pussy the other night and he got four fingers in to his knuckles, but I stopped him cuz it got too painful. It wasn't being stretched that hurt, I just felt him all up on my cervix and it hurt. I was bleeding, too.
> 
> He was fucking my ass and tried to put a finger in to stretch me even more but it hurt too much and I stopped him. I really wanted to keep going both times, though.
> 
> And he might be a little smaller than avg. I can take him all the way down in my mouth, but he's at the length where it gets stuck and he isn't long enough to push past. He gets caught at the back of my throat
> 
> I think there was a lot of frustration for him. It was frustrating for me too- all I want to do is please. He was trying to respect my limits when I said it hurt, but I think I seriously let him down. I should've let him or told him to continue. I haven't heard from him at all since then. So, I think we're done
> 
> I'm still really sad about it. I was really just beginning to trust him and I would've let him do almost whatever he wanted to. I loved when he used and abused my body. And I wanted to give him everything
> 
> That was only the second time we got together. It sounds dumb to get so hung up over it, but it's been so long since I submitted and I liked him. He was a cool dude. I just really want to serve someone again


Sounds like he was in a catch 22. I would've curved my fingers but my hand gets big when I make a fist. There's a reason they call me hulk hands lol. Yeah to the point of bleeding I would've stopped also. 
I'm sure he was at least as little disappointed as I'm sure he already played out several fantasies in his mind. Stopping wasn't one of them. But hey, you were in pain.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I don't know what to do with myself. When I think about it, I feel like such a failure. And I know I could do so much better if we tried again


----------



## smitty1977

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I don't know what to do with myself. When I think about it, I feel like such a failure. And I know I could do so much better if we tried again


Don't beat yourself down about it. He got to be with you right? That's something in itself


----------



## devoid

I feel sick. Not ill, just... I feel like I'm sick. There's something wrong with me. Many things really. I'm so out of control right now that I actually want to be medicated, but I don't see the doctor for another month. Now I'm actually seriously considering stripping as a career alternative, and I've been somewhat playing with this dom which I almost never do. I feel like my life is falling apart, like all the hard work I've put in over the past 3 years toward me mental health and career is worthless. After all that therapy, introspection, religious stuff, personal growth, now my fucking BRAIN is attacking me, my own hormones. And I'm blossoming right into a regular psycho chick. I can't believe this is happening to me. I'm fucking men twice my age and letting them do brutal things to my body. I'm practicing sexy dancing at parties. And it bothers me deeply that I enjoy this.

I really enjoy dancing and stripping. I got off on it. I don't know whether it's me or the bipolar starting to creep in and demand more attention again. I got off on being among the hot women in the room, humping a pole in front of strangers, seducing every man in the room. I was so wet it went through my panties and leggings. There were four women and three men trying to kiss me, all slightly afraid and amazed, and I could do with them as I pleased. I felt wild. Out of control. I felt the same when that dom was spanking me later on.

I've tried to maintain the illusion of being in control all my life. Tried to hide the nightmares, the screams, the crying, all the rampant emotions that used to take over my life. It's been years since I had an outburst in public. I'm afraid of myself. And now that my emotions are coming out again, the biggest culprit seems to be my sex life. What am I becoming? I wanted to be in marketing, travel the world, be respected. Now it looks like I'm going to be the postergirl for emotional disorders.


----------



## Scarab

devoid said:


> I wanted to be in marketing, travel the world, be respected. Now it looks like I'm going to be the postergirl for emotional disorders.


Or, you can look for help and/or fight for what you want in life. There should be a solution for you out there, just don't give up!


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> I feel sick. Not ill, just... I feel like I'm sick. There's something wrong with me. Many things really. I'm so out of control right now that I actually want to be medicated, but I don't see the doctor for another month. Now I'm actually seriously considering stripping as a career alternative, and I've been somewhat playing with this dom which I almost never do. I feel like my life is falling apart, like all the hard work I've put in over the past 3 years toward me mental health and career is worthless. After all that therapy, introspection, religious stuff, personal growth, now my fucking BRAIN is attacking me, my own hormones. And I'm blossoming right into a regular psycho chick. I can't believe this is happening to me. I'm fucking men twice my age and letting them do brutal things to my body. I'm practicing sexy dancing at parties. And it bothers me deeply that I enjoy this.
> 
> I really enjoy dancing and stripping. I got off on it. I don't know whether it's me or the bipolar starting to creep in and demand more attention again. I got off on being among the hot women in the room, humping a pole in front of strangers, seducing every man in the room. I was so wet it went through my panties and leggings. There were four women and three men trying to kiss me, all slightly afraid and amazed, and I could do with them as I pleased. I felt wild. Out of control. I felt the same when that dom was spanking me later on.
> 
> I've tried to maintain the illusion of being in control all my life. Tried to hide the nightmares, the screams, the crying, all the rampant emotions that used to take over my life. It's been years since I had an outburst in public. I'm afraid of myself. And now that my emotions are coming out again, the biggest culprit seems to be my sex life. What am I becoming? I wanted to be in marketing, travel the world, be respected. Now it looks like I'm going to be the postergirl for emotional disorders.


My advice would be to talk to a therapist and join a support group. The PerC will be your online support group atm. I guess your issues have to stem from your childhood, as well as your PTSD from the sexual abuse you encountered with that bloke in the past. I fear that people would try to take advantage of you in your current mental state. Be sure that there is a strong security guard presence in the strip club, so people won't randomly try to attack or do things against your comfort zone. Organized religion is a huge culprit as far as shaming people, as well as causing people to have issues with dealing with their natural sexuality. I would stick with the medications, as well as therapy to get the root cause of these issues out. If you choose to take stripping as a career, make sure that you have a strong security presence around you, as well as carry a concealed folding knife or concealed carry pistol in case someone were to try to sexually assault, rob, or attack you out in the streets. Consider taking self defense classes as well. Try to have a doctor diagnose your issues and correctly prescribe the right type of medications.


----------



## Strayfire

devoid said:


> Oo really? If you saw that in an article or something can you link it please? I'm curious now!


http://www.anthrocervone.org/People...ds/2012/05/Lang-and-Kuhnle-Intersexuality.pdf

In academia, yes. ^.^


----------



## Morfy

I wanna fuck my bf so badly omg ;;


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Morfinyon said:


> I wanna fuck my bf so badly omg ;;


I thought you were in a relationship with a woman?


----------



## Morfy

WamphyriThrall said:


> I thought you were in a relationship with a woman?


Cam prefers male pronouns due to gender dysphoria owo


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Morfinyon said:


> Cam prefers male pronouns due to gender dysphoria owo


Ahh, alright. In that case, want away!


----------



## Morfy

WamphyriThrall said:


> Ahh, alright. In that case, want away!


distance though :crying:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

devoid said:


> Wait, you're a dancer? OMG can I message you with a million questions? xD


If you want. I dance for a niche cultural company, though. I used to take jazz, hip hop and ballet, but that was years ago. I know the waltz (we use that step a lot actually) and a few styles of Latin ballroom, but technique isn't at 100 percent.

After our performances and we join the party and get on the dance floor, you can definitely tell we were the dancers. The guys get a little shy, but most of the girls don't have any shame. Ugh, we have this girl who's half black in the company and she is amazing. I wish I could shake my ass like her. We can all do it, but she has the biggest ass and she makes it look so easy. Sadlife 

We generally don't have auditions, so most are open to join. And we get a few people in who really can't dance for their fucking life. No rhythm, no grace, no coordination. It's frustrating when they can't pick up on the choreography right away. When we have our big shows, we could be in the studio practicing til 1AM because someone is slowing us down.


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> If you want. I dance for a niche cultural company, though. I used to take jazz, hip hop and ballet, but that was years ago. I know the waltz (we use that step a lot actually) and a few styles of Latin ballroom, but technique isn't at 100 percent.


Oh cool, so you're an actual dancer. Like not a stripper. No offense intended.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

devoid said:


> Oh cool, so you're an actual dancer. Like not a stripper. No offense intended.


Not a stripper. Never done pole dancing, but I have the moves and have done strip teases. Haha. One time, the guy I was dating at the time had me give him one in a room full of his male friends. He was heteroflex, we both ended up getting fucked that night in front of some people


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Not a stripper. Never done pole dancing, but I have the moves and have done strip teases. Haha. One time, the guy I was dating at the time had me give him one in a room full of his male friends. He was heteroflex, we both ended up getting fucked that night in front of some people


That sounds like fun! Oh man, I had so much fun tonight with this dom. :blushed: I don't normally do serious BDSM stuff. But he's intent on training me a bit, and he's just so hot... He twists my nipples and spanks me until I orgasm. :x But he so wants a relationship. I'm not good at those.


----------



## smitty1977

GinningPuma4011 said:


> If you want. I dance for a niche cultural company, though. I used to take jazz, hip hop and ballet, but that was years ago. I know the waltz (we use that step a lot actually) and a few styles of Latin ballroom, but technique isn't at 100 percent.
> 
> After our performances and we join the party and get on the dance floor, you can definitely tell we were the dancers. The guys get a little shy, but most of the girls don't have any shame. Ugh, we have this girl who's half black in the company and she is amazing. I wish I could shake my ass like her. We can all do it, but she has the biggest ass and she makes it look so easy. Sadlife
> 
> We generally don't have auditions, so most are open to join. And we get a few people in who really can't dance for their fucking life. No rhythm, no grace, no coordination. It's frustrating when they can't pick up on the choreography right away. When we have our big shows, we could be in the studio practicing til 1AM because someone is slowing us down.


That's cool! My niece does ballet and modern dance. She's deciding between AMDA and Julliard. She's so excited


----------



## sleepingnereid

devoid said:


> That sounds like fun! Oh man, I had so much fun tonight with this dom. :blushed: I don't normally do serious BDSM stuff. But he's intent on training me a bit, and he's just so hot... He twists my nipples and spanks me until I orgasm. :x But he so wants a relationship. I'm not good at those.



missing my D


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Is it wrong that I'll judge the shit out of a gogo dancer or stripper if she can't actually dance? We all do. It's such a shame. Waste of a good face and body


----------



## GinningPuma4011

smitty1977 said:


> That's cool! My niece does ballet and modern dance. She's deciding between AMDA and Julliard. She's so excited


Good for her. That's awesome


----------



## smitty1977

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Good for her. That's awesome


Yeah she can't wait.


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Is it wrong that I'll judge the shit out of a gogo dancer or stripper if she can't actually dance? We all do. It's such a shame. Waste of a good face and body


Haha that will be me soon probably. I'm seriously considering stripping but I can't dance worth shit. I'm going to take a pole class and have been trying to practice things I see on youtube. But still, my feet are totally not well coordinated.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Real shit, one of the hottest things ever is a white guy that can dance. Gets me every time. 

Is it wrong if I find a hot guy who happens to be cripple is instantly ten times hotter? Hottie with a body and a fucking prosthetic leg... Ugh, let me suck your dick. Good lookin quad, let me do all the work


----------



## Strayfire

I would be deeply infatuated with female @Mr. Meepers from a parallel universe. 

^.^


----------



## Noctis

I fear that I will fail to attract many women who I know, and fear that I might remain a virgin. No matter how much I flirt with women around my age or a few years older, I feel that my interest goes unnoticed around women I know, and I feel ignored and undesired. I am not sure I can build up that confidence, since depression and the tragic reality of being unappreciated weighs down any sort of self confidence. I feel like a freak. Being ignored is far more hurtful than a slap to the face in my point of view. I never been slapped before, but I seen it in movies or tv shows. I feel I am sliding more and more towards major depression and I might even contemplate giving up on trying to attract women within 5-10 years if I don't get a girlfriend and become a recluse. I feel that no matter what I do, I feel treated as if I am unattractive, whereas other guys doing the same are given more attention than I. What am I doing wrong? If I am shy, I am ignored, if I am assertive, confident and flirty, I am also ignored. Why? Maybe I should look into going to the Bunny Ranch in 10 years, since I fail so hard at being noticed by women I know. I would love for a woman I know to either ask me out, or start a FWB with me at least. How do I ask a woman who I am attracted to that I am interested in a FWB without coming off sounding like a creep? I want to have sex, be cuddled and touched just like every other guy desires.


----------



## WardRhiannon

I want to get laid, but my past experiences and instincts tell me that I should wait for someone I have a connection with because then maybe I'll finally be into it enough to finally have good sex. Given my track record, that's not very good. I'm also sick of Internet dating.


----------



## Noctis

I hate online dating too. It is like a game of Russian roulette. You really don't know what you will get and the chances of finding someone who is interested is hit or miss.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

It's hard to tell yourself that whatever is happening is hot when you know deep down that it really isn't and you need much more to get you off.


----------



## devoid

I can't fathom why any sane person would want to date me. It makes me feel like I'm only ever enabling people to make unhealthy lifestyle choices, i.e. choosing to be with unstable people like me.


----------



## Rafiki

@dulcinea

i think you're looking for the asexual confession thread


----------



## Rafiki

Noctis said:


> I hate online dating too. It is like a game of Russian roulette. You really don't know what you will get and the chances of finding someone who is interested is hit or miss.



hit or miss sounds pretty good compared to hit or blow your brains out =P

or miss or blow your brains out
idk


----------



## Strayfire

Noctis said:


> I fear that I will fail to attract many women who I know, and fear that I might remain a virgin. No matter how much I flirt with women around my age or a few years older, I feel that my interest goes unnoticed around women I know, and I feel ignored and undesired. I am not sure I can build up that confidence, since depression and the tragic reality of being unappreciated weighs down any sort of self confidence. I feel like a freak. Being ignored is far more hurtful than a slap to the face in my point of view. I never been slapped before, but I seen it in movies or tv shows. I feel I am sliding more and more towards major depression and I might even contemplate giving up on trying to attract women within 5-10 years if I don't get a girlfriend and become a recluse. I feel that no matter what I do, I feel treated as if I am unattractive, whereas other guys doing the same are given more attention than I. What am I doing wrong? If I am shy, I am ignored, if I am assertive, confident and flirty, I am also ignored. Why? Maybe I should look into going to the Bunny Ranch in 10 years, since I fail so hard at being noticed by women I know. I would love for a woman I know to either ask me out, or start a FWB with me at least. How do I ask a woman who I am attracted to that I am interested in a FWB without coming off sounding like a creep? I want to have sex, be cuddled and touched just like every other guy desires.


I recommend you have sex with a prostitute so you aren't so worked up about sex. 

My female friend once told me that she didn't even consider virgins and left me to speculate as to why.

For me, a relationship is about emotional bonding and sex is just the fries that comes with the meal. 

I feel like a lot of the motivation for you is to have sex rather than emotionally bond. 

If that is your primary perogative then unless you're cassanova, that's a turn-off for the kinds of women that do indeed like introverts.

I don't mean to be offensive, but you do stink of desperation. 

That's scary for women.

Like I said, go to a brothel, lose your viriginity (some offer girlfriend experiences too!) because once you have the potential for plenty of something eg. sex then you won't be so anxious about it. It's only when you don't have any/feel like you're running out do you get crazy anxious and freaking countries out - like the US getting being scared about running out of oil. 



devoid said:


> I can't fathom why any sane person would want to date me. It makes me feel like I'm only ever enabling people to make unhealthy lifestyle choices, i.e. choosing to be with unstable people like me.


There are guys out there who get a thrill out of "fixing" people.

Like me.


----------



## Noctis

pancaketreehouse said:


> hit or miss sounds pretty good compared to hit or blow your brains out =P
> 
> or miss or blow your brains out
> idk


Well, they are both games of chance. However, the hit or miss is something I would much rather have in the real world. The Russian roulette was a bad analogy. Dating online is highly based on luck and generally superficial qualities, such as looks, body, height in terms of men being judged as potential dates generally. I had a few conversations with women on there, but none wanted to actually meet in person, such as coffee.


----------



## Noctis

strayfire said:


> I recommend you have sex with a prostitute so you aren't so worked up about sex.
> 
> My female friend once told me that she didn't even consider virgins and left me to speculate as to why.
> 
> For me, a relationship is about emotional bonding and sex is just the fries that comes with the meal.
> 
> I feel like a lot of the motivation for you is to have sex rather than emotionally bond.
> 
> If that is your primary perogative then unless you're cassanova, that's a turn-off for the kinds of women that do indeed like introverts.
> 
> I don't mean to be offensive, but you do stink of desperation. Turn off. :/
> 
> 
> 
> There are guys out there who get a thrill out of "fixing" people.
> 
> Like me.


I am desperate, yes, and I suffer from depression. My state has pretty strict laws against prostitution, so I would prefer to go to the Bunny Ranch when I can in time, lol.


----------



## Strayfire

Noctis said:


> I am desperate, yes, and I suffer from depression. My state has pretty strict laws against prostitution, so I would prefer to go to the Bunny Ranch when I can in time, lol.


I think you'll stop worrying about it when you get some. 

Ultimately love is unpredictable. Just because you've had more sexual partners or relationships doesn't mean you are any closer to finding love.


----------



## SheCanTurnTheTides

I want to be brutally dominated.


----------



## smitty1977

SheCanTurnTheTides said:


> I want to be brutally dominated.


Where's the end of the line to apply?


----------



## SheCanTurnTheTides

smitty1977 said:


> Where's the end of the line to apply?


The line is nonexistent, lmfao. But I do have a boyfriend.... although he isn't in line at all for that haha


----------



## smitty1977

Well that is unfortunate, for both of you.


----------



## SheCanTurnTheTides

smitty1977 said:


> Well that is unfortunate, for both of you.


Haha he isn't dominant by nature. Any tips on seducing him into it?


----------



## Strayfire

SheCanTurnTheTides said:


> Haha he isn't dominant by nature. Any tips on seducing him into it?


Please please please please pretty please?

^ How I'd go about it.


----------



## smitty1977

SheCanTurnTheTides said:


> Haha he isn't dominant by nature. Any tips on seducing him into it?


i'm not sure, i've always been that way. perhaps it has something to do with me being big and usually i've been with women that are small. so they seem to get into that 'protect me' mode. 

for me what would work would be to 'make yourself small' like kinda be in a cowering position or something. kinda resisting him. 

i sound like a predator now! me no likey.


----------



## SheCanTurnTheTides

strayfire said:


> Please please please please pretty please?
> 
> ^ How I'd go about it.


Hahaha I'll definitely try my best


----------



## devoid

strayfire said:


> There are guys out there who get a thrill out of "fixing" people.
> 
> Like me.


Exactly. It's an unhealthy fixation and you're only going to get hurt by trying to fix people. I've hurt people like that before.


----------



## SheCanTurnTheTides

smitty1977 said:


> i'm not sure, i've always been that way. perhaps it has something to do with me being big and usually i've been with women that are small. so they seem to get into that 'protect me' mode.
> 
> for me what would work would be to 'make yourself small' like kinda be in a cowering position or something. kinda resisting him.
> 
> i sound like a predator now! me no likey.


Yeah whenever we have sex I always try to expose my neck/wrists/vulnerable places and I say submissive things... but yeah that's a good idea.


----------



## Noctis

SheCanTurnTheTides said:


> Haha he isn't dominant by nature. Any tips on seducing him into it?


Tea or coffee


----------



## SheCanTurnTheTides

devoid said:


> Were you physically hitting him? Otherwise, there is no excuse to throw you. I would leave him immediately. You know why he triggers your memories of abuse? Because that's fucking abusive.


I didn't touch him, but I called him retarded. I feel like whenever someone starts to act abusive, I kind of justify it and have a hard time telling myself thag what they did was wrong.


----------



## Strayfire

Daleks_exterminate said:


> What makes you say that?


Cuz you're secretly a princess in sparkly white.

If you plan to kill me, go ahead. I bought Daleks-insurance.


----------



## Morfy

SheCanTurnTheTides said:


> We were arguing and I told him that he was "retarded" :/ I wouldn't back down from my argument. But after I called him retarded, he threw me.


That's an overreaction and a huge red flag tbh


----------



## Fredward

SheCanTurnTheTides said:


> I didn't touch him, but I called him retarded. I feel like whenever someone starts to act abusive, I kind of justify it and have a hard time telling myself thag what they did was wrong.


What he did _was _wrong, without a doubt. So is emotionally abusing your partner.


----------



## SheCanTurnTheTides

Fredward said:


> What he did _was _wrong, without a doubt. So is emotionally abusing your partner.


I know. I'm always like that, though. I grew up in an abusive home and developed borderline personality disorder. I shouldn't be dating anyone because I'm too impulsive, but I don't have the self control to be single and Dave and I are best friends:/


----------



## cinnabun

*The other day he was talking dirty to me when my family was in the room with me.

I was uncomfortably aroused, fucking asshole.

But at the same time, I just wanted him to take me right then and there. Rip my clothes off with his blazing passion, and consume me with his heat <3.*


----------



## daleks_exterminate

strayfire said:


> Cuz you're secretly a princess in sparkly white.
> 
> If you plan to kill me, go ahead. I bought Daleks-insurance.


They make daleks insurance? Epic! (I'm totes a sparkly princess  )


----------



## devoid

SheCanTurnTheTides said:


> I didn't touch him, but I called him retarded. I feel like whenever someone starts to act abusive, I kind of justify it and have a hard time telling myself thag what they did was wrong.


It was wrong and abusive. Do you have anywhere safe you can stay right now?


----------



## SheCanTurnTheTides

devoid said:


> It was wrong and abusive. Do you have anywhere safe you can stay right now?


Yes... thanks so much for your concern! <3


----------



## devoid

SheCanTurnTheTides said:


> Yes... thanks so much for your concern! <3


I wish you the best. I've been in a similar situation, and I know how hard it is to actually get up and leave. If you ever need to talk I'll be here.


----------



## Noctis

SheCanTurnTheTides said:


> Yes... thanks so much for your concern! <3


I would suggest keeping a pocketknife or a concealed carry pistol if you are 21 or up under your pillow, and take it with you in the safe place in case he tries to stalk or attack you. He seems very dangerous.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I kind of really want an INFP fuck buddy. Want the deep thinking, deep feeling and the brooding sometimes


----------



## devoid

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I kind of really want an INFP fuck buddy. Want the deep thinking, deep feeling and the brooding sometimes


Bad idea. INFPs are almost always looking for "true love" or at least serious emotional commitment. The only time an INFP is willing to have a fuck buddy is when they are so incredibly warped in the head that they want to hurt other people, or at the very least stop caring about others' feelings out of anger. So either they would be totally selfishly using you like a piece of meat and then ditch you, or they would fall madly in love and try to stay with you. I've had two INFP men use my body like a fucking blowup doll. It's disgusting. They were both shit in bed.

-edit- Try INFJ. They're more stable and capable of keeping things casual.


----------



## smitty1977

I've always wondered what the stereotypical ISTP is like in bed


----------



## devoid

smitty1977 said:


> I've always wondered what the stereotypical ISTP is like in bed


From my knowledge and experience, very primal and tactile. They are physically playful and often get amused by poking/moving/flicking their partner at random times. In sex they like to get really down and dirty but also like to try new things for new experiences.


----------



## ai.tran.75

smitty1977 said:


> I've always wondered what the stereotypical ISTP is like in bed


Base on the one I know ( I'm married to an istp) extremely random , extremely kinky , up for anything - enjoys being dom but when lazy enjoys being submissive. Prefer things to be quick and fast most of the time, likes trying out new things - likes being teased - alternate from being quite humorous and playful and rough and serious. Unexpected -


----------



## Strayfire

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I kind of really want an INFP fuck buddy. Want the deep thinking, deep feeling and the brooding sometimes


We'd have more fun hugging. At least I would.

I can't handle FWB without falling apart. 

^.^



devoid said:


> Bad idea. INFPs are almost always looking for "true love" or at least serious emotional commitment. The only time an INFP is willing to have a fuck buddy is when they are so incredibly warped in the head that they want to hurt other people, or at the very least stop caring about others' feelings out of anger. So either they would be totally selfishly using you like a piece of meat and then ditch you, or they would fall madly in love and try to stay with you. I've had two INFP men use my body like a fucking blowup doll. It's disgusting. They were both shit in bed.
> 
> -edit- Try INFJ. They're more stable and capable of keeping things casual.


Oooooh the desire to use someone like a slab of meat. I am familiar with this. It comes with INFP relationship anger/anxiety/starvation.

These are the parameters used to trigger that desire (but not the actual action) in me: *zero emotional support*, extensive sexual flirting with everyone around me and cheating on me.

I can't exactly say how other INFPs would react, but they would likely go crazy and get really jealous.


----------



## HellCat

You turned me into a submissive, you bastard. 

My family thinks you are magic because I am so bubbly, compassionate and day dreamy again. Who I was before. I had her locked in a dungeon.

<3 

Mine.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I'm mostly sure that all the infatuations I've experienced were based in my own self-pity. Whenever someone treated me nicely to a certain extent, I would feel like they were doing more than they had to and for that they were great people and I could feel an emotional connection to them. There were those that were defensive of me and that made me feel infatuation. Ever since I have passed a certain stage of self-acceptance, I have felt near zero positive feelings from interacting with other people. It seems that I don't need their help and anything they do for me is wasted and unnecessary. I conclude that this is a component of my lack of infatuation with anyone for over a year.


----------



## Luana

1. I always wanted to know what type is the worst on bed, then fuck this type just to see if its really true what they say

2. I know its weird, but I also really wanted to be raped when I was younger, I used to think that was the best way of loosing your virginity

3. Later, I had done it with a hardcore ISTP and changed idea


----------



## smitty1977

ai.tran.75 said:


> Base on the one I know ( I'm married to an istp) extremely random , extremely kinky , up for anything - enjoys being dom but when lazy enjoys being submissive. Prefer things to be quick and fast most of the time, likes trying out new things - likes being teased - alternate from being quite humorous and playful and rough and serious. Unexpected -


Whoa... As usual you're dead on. I just didn't know if how I am is how we are perceived


----------



## smitty1977

Luana said:


> 1. I always wanted to know what type is the worst on bed, then fuck this type just to see if its really true what they say
> 
> 2. I know its weird, but I also really wanted to be raped when I was younger, I used to think that was the best way of loosing your virginity
> 
> 3. Later, I had done it with a hardcore ISTP and changed idea


Hey we aren't all bad!


----------



## devoid

strayfire said:


> I can't handle FWB without falling apart.
> 
> ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh the desire to use someone like a slab of meat. I am familiar with this. It comes with INFP relationship anger/anxiety/starvation.
> 
> These are the parameters used to trigger that desire (but not the actual action) in me: *zero emotional support*, extensive sexual flirting with everyone around me and cheating on me.
> 
> I can't exactly say how other INFPs would react, but they would likely go crazy and get really jealous.


Yep, that was exactly what happened to one of the INFPs I was with. He was at an all-time low, in rehab for serious drug problems, no support from family or old friends. His previous few girlfriends all cheated on him. So when I came up and flirted with him he basically decided "fuck it, I'm going to get mine for once" and just used me. The sex was god awful. He didn't even try. The worst part is, he still doesn't understand what he did and seemed to think I would worship him. I had to block him because he wouldn't stop making passes at me and wouldn't believe me when I said I didn't want him. INFPs without emotional support are a hot mess.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> Yep, that was exactly what happened to one of the INFPs I was with. He was at an all-time low, in rehab for serious drug problems, no support from family or old friends. His previous few girlfriends all cheated on him. So when I came up and flirted with him he basically decided "fuck it, I'm going to get mine for once" and just used me. The sex was god awful. He didn't even try. The worst part is, he still doesn't understand what he did and seemed to think I would worship him. I had to block him because he wouldn't stop making passes at me and wouldn't believe me when I said I didn't want him. INFPs without emotional support are a hot mess.


I'm usually the exact opposite when without emotional support: I decide 'fuck it I'll just let people use me' which isn't exactly much healthier. I think I could appreciate the idea of a FWB in a healthier state but the friendship would have to be emotionally intense at least. Otherwise it'd just be boring and doesn't sound very appealing to me


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> I'm usually the exact opposite when without emotional support: I decide 'fuck it I'll just let people use me' which isn't exactly much healthier. I think I could appreciate the idea of a FWB in a healthier state but the friendship would have to be emotionally intense at least. Otherwise it'd just be boring and doesn't sound very appealing to me


Well I got the impression he used to be more like that before he got cheated on by 3 different girls. He sort of hit a breaking point with me I think. And he did NOT make it at all clear what was going on between us. There was a lot of seemingly romantic stuff (romantic drawn-out kisses, walking in the park, smooth talking, etc.) and emotional bonding. And then he just kind of used my body and left, only to come back a week later. It really fucked me up more than casual sex ever has. I'm used to casual sex, but what he did was basically an intense level of seduction and building friendship only to treat me like a blowup doll and call me only for booty calls or to get a free ride. It fucked with my emotions to the point where I literally felt suicidal for a brief period after being with him.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> Well I got the impression he used to be more like that before he got cheated on by 3 different girls. He sort of hit a breaking point with me I think. And he did NOT make it at all clear what was going on between us. There was a lot of seemingly romantic stuff (romantic drawn-out kisses, walking in the park, smooth talking, etc.) and emotional bonding. And then he just kind of used my body and left, only to come back a week later. It really fucked me up more than casual sex ever has. I'm used to casual sex, but what he did was basically an intense level of seduction and building friendship only to treat me like a blowup doll and call me only for booty calls or to get a free ride. It fucked with my emotions to the point where I literally felt suicidal for a brief period after being with him.


I'm sorry for what he did to you. It does make him sound like an extremely unhealthy person and it seems like he was going completely against his Fi x_x 
*hugs*
Tbh I'm scared that I might become like that one day x_x


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> I'm sorry for what he did to you. It does make him sound like an extremely unhealthy person and it seems like he was going completely against his Fi x_x
> *hugs*
> Tbh I'm scared that I might become like that one day x_x


*hugs* I don't think you'll become like that. I mean, he was in a really extreme situation where he had a heroine addiction and was in rehab with no external support. Also, when you know the things you are capable of doing, you can make a choice to never sink to that low.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> *hugs* I don't think you'll become like that. I mean, he was in a really extreme situation where he had a heroine addiction and was in rehab with no external support. Also, when you know the things you are capable of doing, you can make a choice to never sink to that low.


I was pretty close to that at one point where all friends but one (who I only see like once a month) had left me and my family rejected me or made me feel guilty as shit. I was quite suicidal and did the most irresponsible shit. I have more emotional support now and am in a loving relationship but I'm scared that those people might just leave me one day as well, it's terrifying to think about x_x


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> I was pretty close to that at one point where all friends but one (who I only see like once a month) had left me and my family rejected me or made me feel guilty as shit. I was quite suicidal and did the most irresponsible shit. I have more emotional support now and am in a loving relationship but I'm scared that those people might just leave me one day as well, it's terrifying to think about x_x


I'm sorry that you went through that. Don't think too hard about people leaving. Just remember that you survived once, and you're stronger now because of it. And if you do go to that place, know that you can still come back from it. I'm confident that some day this person will go back to being a loving individual. It might take a few years, but it will happen. I think he just needs to feel safe and loved. At the time I could not make him feel those things for multiple reasons - he thought I was just using him for sex, I am a commitment phobe and I scared him by freaking out and avoiding him a few times, and I just don't open up to people easily. I'm sure that I was the furthest thing from what he needed at the time as well.


----------



## devoid

Confession: He is giving me such dirty thoughts, the likes of which I haven't had about a person before. I want him to tie me up and spank me until my ass is all bruised. I want him to bite my neck and smack my tits around and whisper threats in my ear. Pull my hair so my head is tilted straight back, grab my ass and slam it inside... and when I whimper from pain, just keep pounding me hard until I cum all over that cock. I want to have scratch marks on my thighs. You take my fears and turn them into my darkest fantasies.


----------



## William I am

Noctis said:


> I would suggest keeping a pocketknife or a concealed carry pistol if you are 21 or up under your pillow, and take it with you in the safe place in case he tries to stalk or attack you. He seems very dangerous.


Not to be a jerk, but that's a really terrible idea for a couple reasons. Mostly because the weapon could easily be taken and used by an attacker unless she's spent time training and practicing, but also because it can make a bad situation into a worse one.



devoid said:


> Bad idea. INFPs are almost always looking for "true love" or at least serious emotional commitment. The only time an INFP is willing to have a fuck buddy is when they are so incredibly warped in the head that they want to hurt other people, or at the very least stop caring about others' feelings out of anger. So either they would be totally selfishly using you like a piece of meat and then ditch you, or they would fall madly in love and try to stay with you. I've had two INFP men use my body like a fucking blowup doll. It's disgusting. They were both shit in bed.
> 
> -edit- Try INFJ. They're more stable and capable of keeping things casual.


 What the .... I guess male INFPs are very different from female INFPs then. 

One I dated had all the deep-rooted intense emotional bonding and sex was totally unimportant.

The other I dated is the one I couple-swapped with, and it was a lot of fun. She was totally secure and I trusted her, and that made all the difference.





My confession:
Recently, I've been so deprived and masturbating so little because the SSRIs have killed my libido that I am so incredibly easy to arouse. I get random wood driving around in my work truck. I hug somebody (even my very lesbian friend who I find fairly unappealing) and I get aroused if it lasts more than 10 seconds. 

And also: I (used to) have a serious white-knight complex. I still find myself really attracted to people who need help, but I realize why now.


----------



## devoid

@William I am
No, you completely misunderstood my post. INFPs do NOT act like that unless they are seriously fucked up beyond measure. This is like... if a super fucked up INFJ is Stalin (true story), a super fucked up INFP is this. xD You should never have this type of experience with an INFP unless they are so far gone into their shadow functions. Basically, when any type becomes unhealthy we tend to act like our shadow.

INFPs almost always value bonding over sex, and the guy I was with was no exception to this. He simply got to a point where he couldn't give a shit anymore. He still valued bonding and hated casual sex, so when he used me in this way it weighed on his soul as well.


----------



## William I am

devoid said:


> @_William I am_
> No, you completely misunderstood my post. INFPs do NOT act like that unless they are seriously fucked up beyond measure. This is like... if a super fucked up INFJ is Stalin (true story), a super fucked up INFP is this. xD You should never have this type of experience with an INFP unless they are so far gone into their shadow functions. Basically, when any type becomes unhealthy we tend to act like our shadow.
> 
> INFPs almost always value bonding over sex, and the guy I was with was no exception to this. He simply got to a point where he couldn't give a shit anymore. He still valued bonding and hated casual sex, so when he used me in this way it weighed on his soul as well.


Hmmm, somewhat misunderstood, but I got the distinct impression that you were saying INFPs would never ever have casual sex unless they were fucked up, when that isn't my experience at all.


----------



## devoid

William I am said:


> Hmmm, somewhat misunderstood, but I got the distinct impression that you were saying INFPs would never ever have casual sex unless they were fucked up, when that isn't my experience at all.


Well, you have to define casual sex. But generally, the ones I've met would not. I haven't heard of an INFP who's interested in casual sex over relationships.


----------



## Golden Rose

It's such a huge turn on to have him let go of his religious repression and admit his subness and dirty fantasies, to have the power to decide when he gets to cum and teasing him while other people are around in his house. He's so gorgeous and devoted and I love how he's training himself to be on edge and beg hard and how turned on is by the entirety of it all, that kind of power I have. The way I can troll him and please him at random intervals... everything is just so hot and hearing him call us the right kind of d/s terms willingly and spontaneously (like queen/pet) is actually fucking amazing ;D I want to fuck him so hard and he's mine! <3


----------



## Morfy

Karma said:


> It's such a huge turn on to have him let go of his religious repression and admit his subness and dirty fantasies, to have the power to decide when he gets to cum and teasing him while other people are around in his house. He's so gorgeous and devoted and I love how he's training himself to be on edge and beg hard and how turned on is by the entirety of it all, that kind of power I have. The way I can troll him and please him at random intervals... everything is just so hot and hearing him call us the right kind of d/s terms willingly and spontaneously (like queen/pet) is actually fucking amazing ;D I want to fuck him so hard and he's mine! <3


T…that sounds really hot ;;


----------



## Sara Torailles

devoid said:


> -edit- Try INFJ. They're more stable and capable of keeping things casual.


 @GinningPuma4011 Hello, there... :wink:


----------



## Strayfire

My high school friend asked me if I wanted to have a threesome with him.

I think it's time to admit my idea of sexuality is more fluid than I state it is.


----------



## Fredward

strayfire said:


> My high school friend asked me if I wanted to have a threesome with him.
> 
> I think it's time to admit my idea of sexuality is more fluid than I state it is.


Just remember the Golden Rule.


----------



## Morfy

devoid said:


> I'm sorry that you went through that. Don't think too hard about people leaving. Just remember that you survived once, and you're stronger now because of it. And if you do go to that place, know that you can still come back from it. I'm confident that some day this person will go back to being a loving individual. It might take a few years, but it will happen. I think he just needs to feel safe and loved. At the time I could not make him feel those things for multiple reasons - he thought I was just using him for sex, I am a commitment phobe and I scared him by freaking out and avoiding him a few times, and I just don't open up to people easily. I'm sure that I was the furthest thing from what he needed at the time as well.


yea that's probably true owo. I probably won't ever have casual sex with a woman lmao. I'll just stick to relationships owo. Especially since Cam is fucking amazing ;;
LDRs are kinda hard though, cause you constantly miss your partner x_x
Also you get like no physical contact ;; and my main love language is touch so screw me haha


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> I am worried about hurting a woman in the future if I sexually penetrated a woman because I am circumcised. I am also worried about hurting a woman accidentally while finger fucking because my fingernails can grow pretty rapidly, and I am pretty clumsy when cutting them, accidentally causing some to become a bit jagged or uneven. I try filing them, but some of my nails seem pretty jagged even then, so I hope I won't in the future accidentally cause puncture wounds.


Aww, don't worry too much about that. Those are both good things to be cautious about, but as long as you are patient and communicate with her you will be fine. Penetration always hurts a little if the woman is a virgin, and can hurt in other scenarios if she is tight or nervous, or if you have a very thick penis. That's why foreplay is so essential. Usually if you eat a girl out beforehand it makes penetration a lot easier. The two guys I've been with who were particularly thick both went down on me before having sex - because they knew it wasn't gonna happen otherwise haha.

As to the fingernails, filing is good. Just remember to be gentle. You don't need to be rough with a woman unless she's really into that. I should hope that none of the fingering motions you use would be rough enough to cause puncture wounds - eek! If you do accidentally scratch her, she will probably tell you and you can reposition your fingers. Generally, vaginas are made to avoid tearing (since sex can get pretty rough on them) so it's hard to actually injure a woman down there by accident. But it's quite possible to make a woman uncomfortable if you don't take the time to learn her body.


----------



## Strayfire

Personally, I worry about not being long/thick enough for the woman.

Mmm...

Thoughts?


----------



## devoid

strayfire said:


> Personally, I worry about not being long/thick enough for the woman.
> 
> Mmm...
> 
> Thoughts?


Also not a problem, but also something which you can work on.

The average man has a penis that is 5.5 inches long and 4.8 inches in circumference. The average vagina is between 4 and 5 inches long, with the ability to stretch to a maximum of about 7 inches. So women are built to encompass a wide variety of sizes to begin with.

Personally, I don't really care about size. I've been with a guy who was 4 inches and another who was 9, and both were enjoyable. However, the thing that both of these men had in common was their level of expertise, which both of them got from reading literature on how to please women and communicating very well. The 9-inch guy had to make great efforts not to hurt me, while the 4-inch guy tried very hard to make sure I orgasmed. Both used a lot of foreplay to achieve this. At one point the 4-inch guy tried to stick a finger in me while he was penetrating, but I stopped him because it was uncomfortable. Even though I'd been with much bigger guys, I wasn't "stretched out" in any permanent way (this is a myth) so I could still orgasm from vaginal sex with him. I will confess I had less sensation with his penis, but I enjoyed the night a lot because he was very fun in other ways (fingering me, eating me out, switching up positions, etc.)

Some men have a micro penis, meaning their penis is less than 3 inches long. In their case, it is very difficult to pleasure a woman by penetrating her, but still not impossible. Some women actually prefer men with smaller penises. Stimulating the clit and using oral/hands can give even more sensation than sex itself. Statistically, almost all women orgasm from oral sex while only 40% can orgasm from vaginal.


----------



## devoid

Confession: I am now making both anal and oral "hard limits" until I get into a long-term relationship. I finally realised that most men would give their right arm to fuck me, but if I give them an inch they will take a mile. Better get used to worshipping this bitch.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> Also not a problem, but also something which you can work on.
> 
> The average man has a penis that is 5.5 inches long and 4.8 inches in circumference. The average vagina is between 4 and 5 inches long, with the ability to stretch to a maximum of about 7 inches. So women are built to encompass a wide variety of sizes to begin with.
> 
> Personally, I don't really care about size. I've been with a guy who was 4 inches and another who was 9, and both were enjoyable. However, the thing that both of these men had in common was their level of expertise, which both of them got from reading literature on how to please women and communicating very well. The 9-inch guy had to make great efforts not to hurt me, while the 4-inch guy tried very hard to make sure I orgasmed. Both used a lot of foreplay to achieve this. At one point the 4-inch guy tried to stick a finger in me while he was penetrating, but I stopped him because it was uncomfortable. Even though I'd been with much bigger guys, I wasn't "stretched out" in any permanent way (this is a myth) so I could still orgasm from vaginal sex with him. I will confess I had less sensation with his penis, but I enjoyed the night a lot because he was very fun in other ways (fingering me, eating me out, switching up positions, etc.)
> 
> Some men have a micro penis, meaning their penis is less than 3 inches long. In their case, it is very difficult to pleasure a woman by penetrating her, but still not impossible. Some women actually prefer men with smaller penises. Stimulating the clit and using oral/hands can give even more sensation than sex itself. Statistically, almost all women orgasm from oral sex while only 40% can orgasm from vaginal.


Men with smaller penises, less than 3 inches could prob pleasure a woman in the lotus position, kneeling position, or the standing position against a wall.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Men with smaller penises, less than 3 inches could prob pleasure a woman in the lotus position, kneeling position, or the standing position against a wall.


No, not really. 3 inches isn't enough to hit the g-spot at all in most cases, and they'll spend most of their time trying not to fall out. I get what you're saying about deep penetration, but it doesn't really work if you can't actually penetrate more than halfway. For guys who are 4-5 inches that works great, because it's the best way to get it completely inside.


----------



## Strayfire

devoid said:


> No, not really. 3 inches isn't enough to hit the g-spot at all in most cases, and they'll spend most of their time trying not to fall out. I get what you're saying about deep penetration, but it doesn't really work if you can't actually penetrate more than halfway. For guys who are 4-5 inches that works great, because it's the best way to get it completely inside.


I think I'm about 4-5 inches. 

Mmm...


----------



## devoid

strayfire said:


> I think I'm about 4-5 inches.
> 
> Mmm...


 @Noctis 's advice will be helpful to you then. Learning about deep penetration is helpful for guys in the 4-5 range. Missionary position actually minimises penetration, and it's very hard to get that last inch or so in.


----------



## Morfy

Confession: most of my hottest fantasies are probably too extreme and will probably never get fulfilled irl ;w;


----------



## devoid

Morfinyon said:


> Confession: most of my hottest fantasies are probably too extreme and will probably never get fulfilled irl ;w;


Ooo, tell me tell me!


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> No, not really. 3 inches isn't enough to hit the g-spot at all in most cases, and they'll spend most of their time trying not to fall out. I get what you're saying about deep penetration, but it doesn't really work if you can't actually penetrate more than halfway. For guys who are 4-5 inches that works great, because it's the best way to get it completely inside.


I think mine's about two inches flaccid, and 4 inches erect. My penis is tiny. So, I am unsure what positions would be effective on women due to my small penis. So, I guess two inches flaccid is considered micropenis territory?


----------



## Morfy

Noctis said:


> I think mine's about two inches flaccid, and 4 inches erect. My penis is tiny. So, I am unsure what positions would be effective on women due to my small penis. So, I guess two inches flaccid is considered micropenis territory?


micropenis territory is 3 inches and below in an ERECT state


----------



## Noctis

Morfinyon said:


> micropenis territory is 3 inches and below in an ERECT state


Oh, ok.


----------



## Golden Rose

@devoid

There's nothing wrong with being a sub who demands respect from her partners, if anything all subs should be voicing their limits and preferences more because it's extremely easy for most doms to get into an ego trip and becoming pressuring as fuck, I often have to remind myself to hold back but I always ask him about everything he plans or not to do. Having great communication is vital when you love and respect each other and even when it comes to fuckbuddies (your case) setting clear rules is important, especially when it comes to reciprocity. If they think you're lying or want to force you into something, good riddance! I can understand the people pleasing angle too well, unfortunately, but at some point you have to be clear because sex should be a mutually enjoyable experience, not an one sided deal. I live giving head myself because I always do it from a dom perspective, those who doubt it haven't seen the kind of power it gives you while determine someone else's pleasure and how it can make a grown man shake and beg. Usually it's a specific kind of cocky inexperienced/virgin guys who want to put up a front or selfish bastard doms who treat sex and oral sex as a degrading act and just turn out to give horrible sex if they ever get a chance to (lmao fat chance) and it carries onto real life. But if that's not your preference and you want reciprocity, you better demand it because you deserve it!


----------



## devoid

@Karma
Thanks. I know some of it is my fault, because I'm not very demanding and sometimes don't even voice my needs. But I will voice them sometimes. A few times I've told men I need them to eat me out more and they either said, "I thought I do already" or "I just don't feel like it." :/ When I tell people I don't feel like they're reciprocating I often get a million excuses or even anger. They seem to think sex should be all about them. I have had probably 3 or 4 men who were very good at reciprocating, at least when I asked them to. But the other 10 were terrible at it. I really think some of them wouldn't do it unless I shoved their head down, and others just refused to acknowledge my needs at all. I think this is partly due to my inherently giving nature, which draws selfish people to me.


----------



## Morfy

but pleasing your partner is like the best and hottest thing about sex x_x
*is confused*


----------



## wyldstyle

devoid said:


> @Karma
> That's cool! I've always been more sub, and in fact failed miserably when some of my partners asked me to dominate them. xD But I'm thinking of getting more into female domination just because I'm sick and tired of men thinking they can do whatever they want to me. I have a higher sex drive than almost any of my partners have, and yet they expect me to give them sex AND blowjobs and don't even fucking reciprocate. I need a man who will fuck me for hours, finger me, eat me out, use a vibrator on me... Nobody seems to give a shit about my sex drive, they all just assume that I'm lying, and if I tell a man I'm still horny after sex he never talks to me again.
> 
> Also, I didn't used to be a squirter until about a year ago. I attribute it to masturbating with a lot of combination (clit + vaginal) orgasms. I used to just masturbate with one or the other, but since I started doing both simultaneously I squirt a lot more in general.


Sounds like you have had a string of losers...yuck! I just had to kick one to the cub the other day, acted like a spoiled baby man. Sigh. The gem is a man who does not want to fuck and run, yet embraces sex as an experience...a sexual, holistic dance of sorts. I might have several different orgasms from intercourse, and if they are done but I am not they bring out the toys. That happened last night and I had two more vaginal orgasms, plus a crazy rapid fire combination one. He was so turned on from pleasuring me we fucked again. It is not unusual for my experiences to last a few hours. I had one last week that lasted four! There was a LOT going on! And it was so much fun!

I do *love* to pleasure my partners. It is kind of disrespectful if they do not reciprocate. Sigh...


----------



## wyldstyle

Morfinyon said:


> but pleasing your partner is like the best and hottest thing about sex x_x
> *is confused*


A man who gets it! The hubby here, he has the best experiences hearing, seeing and feeling the pleasure he gives. He even likes to watch me masturbate or will help even. Strong clit/combination orgasms are so entertaining to watch...the clit pulsing, vagina contracting, etc. It is sexy as fuck. I even like watching women climax in videos (sexy feminist I am )!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Ugghhhhh. Gangbang delayed cuz I'm on the fucking rag


----------



## Noctis

Since I am a small ectomophic male 5 foot 3, for a sexual partner, would a petite female be ideal for a sexual partner in a FWB? Should I stick with a woman close to my size as far as weight, since I am around 110 pounds normally? What sexual positions would be ideal for my penis size, which is 2 inches flaccid and 4 inches erect? I know my penis is pretty small and is not very wide either, about an inch wide flaccid. Does penis width expand to twice it size during erection? I know my penis expands twice its size in length during an erection.


----------



## Strayfire

Noctis said:


> Since I am a small ectomophic male 5 foot 3, for a sexual partner, would a petite female be ideal for a sexual partner in a FWB? Should I stick with a woman close to my size as far as weight, since I am around 110 pounds normally? What sexual positions would be ideal for my penis size, which is 2 inches flaccid and 4 inches erect? I know my penis is pretty small and is not very wide either, about an inch wide flaccid. Does penis width expand to twice it size during erection? I know my penis expands twice its size in length during an erection.


I'm about the same.

If it helps, we're the perfect size for anal.


----------



## Morfy

Yesterday I found out that Cam can make my penis even larger in its erect state :blushed:


----------



## cinnabun

I just realised I'm a demisexual.

It all makes so much sense now, I thought I was like, asexual or some shit, I thought something was wrong with me. I just had to form intense bonds with people before falling for them, and I finally have. It's such a wonderful feeling. I feel "normal" now :blushed:<3.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

strayfire said:


> I'm about the same.
> 
> If it helps, we're the perfect size for anal.


You really are


----------



## Strayfire

GinningPuma4011 said:


> You really are


Maybe @_Noctis_ and I will be your disposable sex slaves. 

xD


----------



## Noctis

strayfire said:


> Maybe @_Noctis_ and I will be your disposable sex slaves.
> 
> xD


Heh, just go easy on me GinningPuma, I am more vanilla as far as my tastes.


----------



## koalaroo

I hate soft, gentle sex. Fuck me hard, seriously.


----------



## Morfy

koalaroo said:


> I hate soft, gentle sex. Fuck me hard, seriously.


y not both owo


----------



## Noctis

Well I am a virgin, so I never had sex. I think soft sex might be better for beginners imo. Hard sex I guess if you get into the groove well enough.


----------



## Golden Rose

I feel like going full on dominatrix, boots licking, chained collars, ropes and everything, I feel like eventually visiting that sex shop, hoping it's not just some fucking collection of underwear, cheap dildos and porn on tape (lol who even buys that). Or even buying my stuff online since i've always toyed with the idea and I want more corsets too. But it's probably something that he wouldn't enjoy, not at first at least.


----------



## HellCat

Karma said:


> I feel like going full on dominatrix, boots licking, chained collars, ropes and everything, I feel like eventually visiting that sex shop, hoping it's not just some fucking collection of underwear, cheap dildos and porn on tape (lol who even buys that). Or even buying my stuff online since i've always toyed with the idea and I want more corsets too. But it's probably something that he wouldn't enjoy, not at first at least.


Online is always better. I recommend Babeland or Edens fantasy for lubes and everything. 

You can look up reviews of whatever you are looking to purchase. 

As for shibari and strappado, you want good nylon ropes.. softer ones most likely for tying up and if you are making flails or anything.. burning the ends makes them sting.


----------



## Golden Rose

LeoCat said:


> Online is always better. I recommend Babeland or Edens fantasy for lubes and everything.
> 
> You can look up reviews of whatever you are looking to purchase.


I know Babeland, their stuff seems high quality and I'm definitely going to check out your suggestions! As for corsets I already know a lot of great stores that also let me give them custom measurements which is always great since you don't want to stab yourself or squeeze your body.



> As for shibari and strappado, you want good nylon ropes.. softer ones most likely for tying up and if you are making flails or anything.. burning the ends makes them sting.


Those are incredibly helpful tips, I'm going for softer ropes at first for training but I'll definitely keep in mind the burning trick.


----------



## koalaroo

Pickup lines are an automatic turn off...


----------



## Napoleptic

I feel like some of the analogies here could be tweaked a bit, but that last one...spot on.












devoid said:


> Sadly, awareness does not always lead to a solution.


This really struck a chord (quite possibly due to being a fellow Nine).


----------



## Kyandigaru

I can't help but to find comfort in fantasizing about my love and sex life. Every kind of man, plays every kind of role in my thoughts. From the arrogant black man with a college education, the masculine but suave afro-latino and the adventurous, food loving white guy. Yes every kind of man has played out in my head and i kind of feel like i am setting myself up for failure. Men dont always have big cocks, or want sex twice a day...(from the same woman). Not all latino men date black women or marry them and here i am trying to cook the food for him to eat when there may never be a 'him'. 

i planned to go to a university where mostly white men go, but a lot of white guys look at black women as a fantasy, but never the wife...hmm? am i setting myself up for a major disappointment? I think i should live life and if its meant to be then GOD or FATE or THE UNIVERSE will let it BE.


----------



## devoid

Kyandigaru said:


> I can't help but to find comfort in fantasizing about my love and sex life. Every kind of man, plays every kind of role in my thoughts. From the arrogant black man with a college education, the masculine but suave afro-latino and the adventurous, food loving white guy. Yes every kind of man has played out in my head and i kind of feel like i am setting myself up for failure. Men dont always have big cocks, or want sex twice a day...(from the same woman). Not all latino men date black women or marry them and here i am trying to cook the food for him to eat when there may never be a 'him'.
> 
> i planned to go to a university where mostly white men go, but a lot of white guys look at black women as a fantasy, but never the wife...hmm? am i setting myself up for a major disappointment? I think i should live life and if its meant to be then GOD or FATE or THE UNIVERSE will let it BE.


That is a kind of harsh reality. I have dumped a few white guys for making racist comments in regards to dating. xP But there are many out there who are very open to interracial marriage. You just have to be patient, and (to be a bit racist myself, from experience) avoid Italians. xD Also, if you're involved in a lot of activities outside of college (like local non-school-related clubs, visiting local bars, meetups, etc.) you will meet plenty of men outside of your classmates. I would encourage you to think of your education as separate from your social circles, though there will be much overlap.


----------



## Kyandigaru

devoid said:


> That is a kind of harsh reality. I have dumped a few white guys for making racist comments in regards to dating. xP But there are many out there who are very open to interracial marriage. You just have to be patient, and (to be a bit racist myself, from experience) avoid Italians. xD Also, if you're involved in a lot of activities outside of college (like local non-school-related clubs, visiting local bars, meetups, etc.) you will meet plenty of men outside of your classmates. I would encourage you to think of your education as separate from your social circles, though there will be much overlap.


i love your reply! i Do notice a lot of white men want to fuck black women but a lot dont want to marry. Date? Sure, but marry? depends on his political and family views. I DO understand my fitness and diet will be 50% make up of my attracting men, but the rest of the percentage comes from where i am going. Places outside of my school/work place will have to be different everyday JUST to increase my findings of men. I thought about changing my mindset. How about i just 'look for' male friends and 'stumble' into dating them, rather than trying to find men to date?


----------



## devoid

Kyandigaru said:


> i love your reply! i Do notice a lot of white men want to fuck black women but a lot dont want to marry. Date? Sure, but marry? depends on his political and family views. I DO understand my fitness and diet will be 50% make up of my attracting men, but the rest of the percentage comes from where i am going. Places outside of my school/work place will have to be different everyday JUST to increase my findings of men. I thought about changing my mindset. How about i just 'look for' male friends and 'stumble' into dating them, rather than trying to find men to date?


In my experience and observation, men like being denied. If a woman seems eager to be with him, he'll brush her off or be intimidated. If she seduces him and plays hard to get (there is a right and a wrong way to do this) he's infatuated. So I would say just dress well (avoid overdressing like stilettos and short skirts, or you will attract way the wrong kind of attention and scare off most men), then place yourself in a setting where it's easy for men to spot you and assume they're going to catch you by surprise (like sitting alone in a coffee shop, at a bar or in a conference). Be flirtatious but not easy. Act like you have something more important you could be doing, make them work for it. And then give them only as much as they need to stay interested.

I have almost no experience in this myself, since it's not something I would feel comfortable doing. But I like to think I understand people and how they function. Men want to feel like they earned you by working hard to prove themselves. They want to feel like they beat everyone else to this incredible woman through their wit, determination, status, appearance, finances, intellect, fill-in-the-blank qualities. If you start out a relationship by presenting yourself as someone valuable who must be impressed, you're setting the stage for a man who will put in more effort in general to keep you. And you also appear more valuable to everyone.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Tom Ford is 53? Goddamn it, he looks fucking good. Reminds me of the guy I was fucking when I was 19


----------



## cinnabun

I want to have happy, emotional, drunk sex right now. Right fucking now. I don't want it to be hot and rough and sexy, I just want it to be tender, loving and caring. I need intimacy right now. I need to get out my feelings:crazy:.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

xdollie. said:


> Or, you know, you could just relax and be yourself.
> 
> .


I find that I always get more men when I'm batman.


----------



## 7rr7s

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I find that I always get more men when I'm batman.


Probably just a bunch of jokers.


----------



## Alles_Paletti

devoid said:


> _Alles_Paletti_
> I'm not talking about playing games, but honestly, men who are worth it are willing to try for it. You say you put a lot of effort into your relationships, but anyone can say that. All the men I've dated who "hate playing games" were just lazy and unappreciative.
> People who expect to get everything without putting in any effort. The best/kindest guys I've dated were the ones who made an effort up-front to impress me and didn't give up when I hesitated or blew them off initially. I take a lot of time to feel comfortable around a person, and when a man expects me to just love him for no other reason than existing right from the start, it begs the question, "Why?"


To be clear: Your own preference in men is your own. But you were talking how in your experience men liked certain things, I did not recognize myself in it, that's the main reason why I reacted. 

I don't expect love for no reason, I put effort in being a person you'd want to be with. The thing is that somehow you expect me to put in extra double effort just for you. Why should I? Breezing me off and making me work hard doesn't give you any more worth in my eyes than someone who does not breeze me off. It's just image, insubstantial. 

I'm sure there's men who fit your preference, and that you have a preference is fine, it's just that you seem to generalize men and what they should be like. 



> I think men these days are generally lazy and ungrateful. In previous generations, men were expected to woo a woman, and she in turn was expected to make herself approachable if she wanted a man.


Were things better when women were just sitting there looking pretty hoping to be picked up by a man?

And what should we be grateful for?



> Nowadays women are still expected to dress up, put on makeup, shave every goddamn inch of their body, laugh at your jokes, AND have a full-time job and college education.


I can fall in love with a woman who doesn't dress up, doesn't use make-up, doesn't shave. I do want good personal hygiene though.
I agree that we should share a sense of humor but if she's fake-laughing at my jokes that's just insulting.
I don't check for full-time job and college education but I like intelligence and drive.



> Whereas men just walk up to women with a dumb look on their face, not even bothering to shave their beard or put on anything nicer than jeans, and they seem to think this should be enough because "real women don't play games" and "love goes beyond shallow things."


Don't recognize myself in this. I am aware that without putting any effort in being attractive there's little chance anything is going to happen. 



> Fuck that. If you want me, you're gonna have to work your ass off to get me,


What you want is what you want. That's fair enough.



> because I'm already working my ass off shaving this damn bush every day


"shaving this damn bush everyday" really isn't necessary. If those great men you talk about walk away the moment you drop your pants because you didn't shave then I'd let them walk. 



> and trying to survive in a male dominated workforce. I don't have time to be your dream girl no strings attached.


I work my ass off at my job, male-dominant as it is (as I work in a technology company). And I have lot of other commitments too. Is it your impression that men have all the time in the world to be your dream man, no strings attached?


----------



## devoid

@Alles_Paletti
I'm sorry. I'm having a bit of a rough week and projecting my anger at the male gender on you. Please excuse my rant.

My expectations have never been high in a relationship, and it causes me nothing but suffering. I don't expect a dream man, no. But honestly, there are men out there who worship the ground I walk on. And I've always avoided them because I think that love should be about a connection, not about doing things for each other. The ONE time I had a really great relationship was when I let a guy in who did nothing but sacrifice for me. And I think that's because I do the same thing, for everyone.

You and I are interested in a very different type of relationship. You want someone to relax and be yourself with, where both people give a little and take a little. For me, it's always been more intense than that. My ex didn't demand that I shaved, but he liked it when I did, so I did. He didn't require me to dress up for him, but I did, because he dressed up for me as well. So yes, that's the type of man I want - someone who will try as hard as I do in a relationship. And I get bitter and spiteful because 99% of people want what you want - convenience and comfort - and I end up giving them every damn part of myself and getting nothing in return. That's not your fault, it's definitely mine. So I'm sorry for venting.


----------



## Golden Rose

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Probably just a bunch of jokers.


And a fair share of Two-Face.


----------



## sleepingnereid

xdollie. said:


> Perfectly aware of what she was asking.
> 
> If you just be yourself, you'll attract the right people. I've never "played hard to get" and I've never had any problems attracting guys.


what if you just really are hard to get? thats myself!


----------



## sleepingnereid

I am a multiorgasmic nympho and i'm sick of it, i'm sick of beiing hurt and wasting my time with sex cause i get a mental fog and forget about the other more important things. I'm taking supplements that reduce sex drive and have been trying to for years, now i am successffull though. BTW CHASTE berry does the opposite of what it's supposed to do! b5 and sweet pototoe extract im trying now.

these things annoy my guy friends but i haven't told my girl friends, only have a couple and its very not close friendships, i feel funny cause i looked up 'why mulit orgasms' and it says 'how to have multi', YOU can have them! sex feels like mind control to me


----------



## Alles_Paletti

devoid said:


> _Alles_Paletti_
> I'm sorry. I'm having a bit of a rough week and projecting my anger at the male gender on you. Please excuse my rant.
> 
> My expectations have never been high in a relationship, and it causes me nothing but suffering. I don't expect a dream man, no. But honestly, there are men out there who worship the ground I walk on. And I've always avoided them because I think that love should be about a connection, not about doing things for each other. The ONE time I had a really great relationship was when I let a guy in who did nothing but sacrifice for me. And I think that's because I do the same thing, for everyone.
> 
> You and I are interested in a very different type of relationship. You want someone to relax and be yourself with, where both people give a little and take a little. For me, it's always been more intense than that. My ex didn't demand that I shaved, but he liked it when I did, so I did. He didn't require me to dress up for him, but I did, because he dressed up for me as well. So yes, that's the type of man I want - someone who will try as hard as I do in a relationship. And I get bitter and spiteful because 99% of people want what you want - convenience and comfort - and I end up giving them every damn part of myself and getting nothing in return. That's not your fault, it's definitely mine. So I'm sorry for venting.


Oh, no worries at all. I'm sorry for getting a bit annoyed too because I do recognize the type of men you're angry about.

I don't think you're doing something wrong by giving your all and expecting the same in return. That's how it should be in a great relation, I agree.

I like giving my all too though despite the impression I might have made on you; I think our viewpoints are not that different, we both want balance in a relation. I think in a good relationship, both people put in the same amount of effort. And when they both are intense and willing to put in a lot, it can be a *great* relation. For the relation I am in now, I am willing to fly back and forth to another continent for the woman I love, and she does the same for me <3. And when we're together, it's intense and great and fulfilling.


----------



## devoid

sleepingnereid said:


> I am a multiorgasmic nympho and i'm sick of it, i'm sick of beiing hurt and wasting my time with sex cause i get a mental fog and forget about the other more important things. I'm taking supplements that reduce sex drive and have been trying to for years, now i am successffull though. BTW CHASTE berry does the opposite of what it's supposed to do! b5 and sweet pototoe extract im trying now.
> 
> these things annoy my guy friends but i haven't told my girl friends, only have a couple and its very not close friendships, i feel funny cause i looked up 'why mulit orgasms' and it says 'how to have multi', YOU can have them! sex feels like mind control to me


*hugs* I know exactly how you feel. Same problem. I still haven't found a solution I'm afraid. I tried to join a group for sex addicts and was banned without an explanation (it was online). It's really hard to admit that I have an addiction even still. I pray that we will both find a solution.


----------



## cinnabun

sleepingnereid said:


> what if you just really are hard to get? thats myself!


If you are haed to get without trying, that's different I guess. My main point was to cut the crap with all the bs mind games and just be yourself. You'll attract the right kind of people if you do .


----------



## 626Stitch

> You want someone to relax and be yourself with, where both people give a little and take a little. For me, it's always been more intense than that. My ex didn't demand that I shaved, but he liked it when I did, so I did.


Enneagram. Is this an Enneagram related thing. I am a 5. I always feel repulsed by what seems to me by E9 desire to assimilate their partner. But they seem happy that way (like you say when they find someone with the same preference).

What do you think of this quote 
"Once the realization is accepted that even between the closest human beings infinite distances continue, a wonderful living side by side can grow, if they succeed in loving the distance between them which makes it possible for each to see the other whole against the sky"


----------



## Golden Rose

I want him to cuddle and "distract" me while I play/mod Mafia. Not always, I value my personal space immensely, but tonight I've been wanting nothing more than disregarding everything and just falling asleep together. We're oil and water, we don't mix or dissolve into each other, we simply individually exist in the same bubble. Something a lot more valuable.


----------



## Noctis

I hope sex therapists and sex surrogates will be more widespread and accepted in the U.S. I also hope that they will be cheaper as far as price, have a wider variety of people to choose from as far as age (people in their twenties with a sex surrogate around their age, people in their forties with a sex surrogate around their age, people in their sixties with a sex surrogate around their age) since most sex surrogates tend to be much older females, which would turn off a lot of younger male or female clients. So I hope that there will be a range of ages of surrogates so that all types of adults, young and old can be catered for. I also hope the Playboy Bunny Ranch gets expansions to many different states across the U.S. sort of like chain restaurants do. It's time society gives virgins a better chance.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I wish everyone was ok with fucking on the first date. And no one thought anything extra about it/read too much into it or judged anyone or let it change things. If the chemistry is there, why not let it happen and go from there and be honest with each other? That shit shouldn't faze you, it's all about having a good time. That is some bullshit. Open your mind and handle your shit like an adult


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I wish everyone was ok with fucking on the first date. And no one thought anything extra about it/read too much into it or judged anyone or let it change things. If the chemistry is there, why not let it happen and go from there and be honest with each other? That shit shouldn't faze you, it's all about having a good time. That is some bullshit. Open your mind and handle your shit like an adult



And what if one or both partners doesn't want it/isn't interested? They're immature and have to do it anyway?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> And what if one or both partners doesn't want it/isn't interested? They're immature and have to do it anyway?


That's not what I was getting at, at all. Consent consent consent. Fucking obviously. Don't try to twist my words because that's not what I said or was even talking about. I was talking about if the chemistry was there and both parties wanted it instead of conforming to unwritten bullshit dating norms/mind games.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

GinningPuma4011 said:


> That's not what I was getting at, at all. Consent consent consent. Fucking obviously. Don't try to twist my words because that's not what I said or was even talking about. I was talking about if the chemistry was there and both parties wanted it instead of conforming to unwritten bullshit dating norms/mind games.


Yeesh, okay. So being "fazed" and needing to "open one's mind" is referring to following old-fashioned morality/purity norms, not, for example, a lack of emotional readiness or a desire for a deeper connection beforehand?


----------



## Vacious

First experience was during high school class....

While the class was watching movie. My hand found it's way to her dress... She got antsy and wanted to do more, logistically though I knew it was impossible. F***ed up part of it was that her "Ex" b/f was on the otherside of her, and I considered him a friend. I felt like crap afterwards and have never done anything like that sense - atleast not in a classroom during classroom hours. 

Now I also get turned off completely when I find out someone has a b/f and just can't do anything with them.

It matters not who they are, Kate Upton? Jlaw? Emma Watson or Emma Stone? Completely cold turkey. I think the guilt effected me more then I think, hindsight 20/20.

We were just two hormone ridden kids foolin' around.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Yeesh, okay. So being "fazed" and needing to "open one's mind" is referring to following old-fashioned morality/purity norms, not, for example, a lack of emotional readiness or a desire for a deeper connection beforehand?


Wasn't that what I talked about in my original post? When you're ready, you're ready. When you want it and can handle it, go for it. Nobody is knocking anyone if you want to wait for whatever reason and nobody should have to pressure you to have sex if you don't want to. If sex on the first date is not your thing, then fine. You can follow your own morals and go on your way, but as I was saying before, if both parties obviously want it and want to have fun, then they should go for it and shouldn't have to worry about being judged. No slut shaming, nothing. That's what I was referring to when I talked about opening one's mind. Everything is better when everyone is honest with what they want.


----------



## koalaroo

So, uh, I've decided that bigger is better and more orgasmic.


----------



## Wellsy

xdollie. said:


> If you are haed to get without trying, that's different I guess. My main point was to cut the crap with all the bs mind games and just be yourself. You'll attract the right kind of people if you do .


I attract magnets :\


----------



## BlackDog

Wellsy said:


> I attract magnets :\


That's what you get for being so positive all the time.


----------



## Wellsy

BlackDog said:


> That's what you get for being so positive all the time.


That makes all those people attracted to me negative XD
But with our powers combined, we form...

* *
















Sexual Confession: Not really sexual in nature but I have a man crush on Paul Newman, google him ladies and gents, them blue eyes are seductive.
Peeps be all Marlon Brando and i'm all like No, Paul Newman hahaha


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I think stallin was incredibly attractive.


----------



## sleepingnereid

I've had six romances in the last 18 years...I wonder if I'm lacking in experience but I'm so unhappy with my experiences that I do not want to explore. It seems the only way to find a good relationship but, I dont understand how people can go through this again and again and yet, I physically want someone. I also wonder why people are so picky...people are easy to fix and change from my viewpoint and I am flexible:kitteh:

I like strong but I attract jerk, I like kind but attract passive aggresive....good sex life though mostlyroud:

thinking of it i didn't make a sexual confession so I will...hmm

i think of a certain man often, even when I have been dating other men, while in bed with them


----------



## koalaroo

So, I got laid last night. It was incredible.

Not used to a guy lasting 5 minutes. This guy last over 30 minutes.


----------



## EveryoneWillBeDanzing

I learned err...for all my bluster I might be more of a submissive in bed then I initially thought. I use to identify as a switch because in all my past relationships when it came to sex I would always be open minded and flexible for anything. It wasn't till I sex with someone who wanted ME to set the pace that I realized how weird it felt for me. And I think I killed the mood last night asking her what did she wanted me to do to her :/ 

I don't know what to do with this information now. I love sex. Like LOVE IT. But now I'm worried I'm never going to find a partner for the long term if I'm so unwilling to take charge when it comes to sex.


----------



## Wellsy

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I think stallin was incredibly attractive.


You and your mustache rides XD

Feel dirty for saying that but I find it too funny to leave it unsaid.


koalaroo said:


> So, I got laid last night. It was incredible.
> 
> Not used to a guy lasting 5 minutes. This guy last over 30 minutes.


After thanking this post I immediately felt strange like the equivalent of what I did in thanking your post was like me high fiving someone after they tell me they had amazing sex XD
Amuses me the same way people tell the world how they're trying for a baby which basically amounts to HEY EVERYONE! WE BE FUCKING! SUPPORT OUR FUCKNESS 

Regardless, *high five*
Weirdo Musings over.


----------



## Noctis

EveryoneWillBeDanzing said:


> I learned err...for all my bluster I might be more of a submissive in bed then I initially thought. I use to identify as a switch because in all my past relationships when it came to sex I would always be open minded and flexible for anything. It wasn't till I sex with someone who wanted ME to set the pace that I realized how weird it felt for me. And I think I killed the mood last night asking her what did she wanted me to do to her :/
> 
> I don't know what to do with this information now. I love sex. Like LOVE IT. But now I'm worried I'm never going to find a partner for the long term if I'm so unwilling to take charge when it comes to sex.


I think gender roles are really outdated. It's her loss if she can't appreciate you for who you are.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Ugh I'm so incapable of getting my desired target, in fact I feel like im incapable of ever getting any target. I can't be too easy and eager nor can I be too aloof and uninterested. So confusing and disheartening. I can't help but feel defective.


----------



## Kyandigaru

ive been masturbating in the morning time lately


----------



## an_doer

so any female/s reading this and living/visiting in California want to have sex with me ?


----------



## sleepingnereid

koalaroo said:


> So, I got laid last night. It was incredible.
> 
> Not used to a guy lasting 5 minutes. This guy last over 30 minutes.


I did not appreciate the men who lasted more than 30 minutes, i know i heard i'm supposed to? But i don't
I'd rather do it ten times in two hours than two hours straight! and the next day you walk funny :-(
one time i found it good though, just once

Is it mean to say 'please hurry up' lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## an_doer

koalaroo said:


> So, I got laid last night. It was incredible.
> 
> Not used to a guy lasting 5 minutes. This guy last over 30 minutes.


does that mean you will sleep with me anyway?


----------



## sleepingnereid

Kyandigaru said:


> ive been masturbating in the morning time lately


and again! lol


----------



## Strayfire

an_doer said:


> so any female/s reading this and living/visiting in California want to have sex with me ?


That's some real sexy sex talk right here.

Oh you irresistable charmer <3


----------



## EveryoneWillBeDanzing

Noctis said:


> I think gender roles are really outdated. It's her loss if she can't appreciate you for who you are.


D'aww, thanks dude, I really appreciated that.


----------



## Noctis

EveryoneWillBeDanzing said:


> D'aww, thanks dude, I really appreciated that.


No problem, man. I got your back.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Cannot handle the immaturity and inability to talk to a woman, but goddamn- that body makes me want to forget all about that. Fuck it, I'm going to fuck it. If he just kept his mouth shut 80 percent of the time, it'd be perfect.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sympathy has been the only foolproof mechanism of attraction for me.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I would immediately become attracted to the stereotypical secret agent lady who is extremely disciplined and will punch someone in the face for looking at them the wrong way. I am already constructing a fantasy.


Sort of like Laura Croft (Tomb Raider), Joanna Dark (Perfect Dark), or Trinity from The Matrix?

Here you go  

Michelle Yeoh as Wai Lin


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> Sort of like Laura Croft (Tomb Raider), Joanna Dark (Perfect Dark), or Trinity from The Matrix?


1 and 3. I'm not familiar with perfect dark. I'd say maybe closer to trinity.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> 1 and 3. I'm not familiar with perfect dark. I'd say maybe closer to trinity.


Here is Joanna Dark


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> Here is Joanna Dark


Probably not. I prefer the others.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Sex accidents with doctors piss me off the most. Shit happens, but c'mon, man!


----------



## sassysquid

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I would immediately become attracted to the stereotypical secret agent lady who is extremely disciplined and will punch someone in the face for looking at them the wrong way. I am already constructing a fantasy.


Lmao, this immediately reminded me of this scene from Charlie's Angels.


----------



## wyldstyle

My INTJ mastermind lured me (ENFP enchantress) into his secret lair where he made love to me off and on for seven hours...

(Our first time together)

No words can do this experience justice. Finesse, skill, anatomy...a bit of all of that. But it was chemistry on the grandest scale. Perfection...


----------



## The Chameleon

What the fuck, why do I think about sex so much?


----------



## Noctis

The Chameleon said:


> What the fuck, why do I think about sex so much?


It's young people's hormones, mate. Sorta like a motorcycle with the driver standing up; crayzay.


----------



## Strayfire

My best friend and I are getting closer than ever.

Had a crush on her for the good part of 4 years.

Far more frequent chats. 

Her boyfriend is increasingly distant, she says.

I need to contain these urges. :/


----------



## daleks_exterminate

GinningPuma said:


> I'd never look through someone's phone, even if we were together and I suspected something. What an invasion of privacy and a shit thing to do. There might be certain situations where a certain kind of person might need to look through someone's phone, but in this instance it's unwarranted


oh god I would. Not because I'd be worried or distrusting either... I'm just too damn curious. 
I read two Ex's journals. I've never been mad about seeing anything that way. It just helped me understand them better. I know it's kind of wrong... But anyone dating me would know I'm the most curious person on the planet anyway


----------



## CaptSwan

Daleks_exterminate said:


> oh god I would. Not because I'd be worried or distrusting either... I'm just too damn curious.
> I read two Ex's journals. I've never been mad about seeing anything that way. It just helped me understand them better. I know it's kind of wrong... But anyone dating me would know I'm the most curious person on the planet anyway


:laughing:

Duly noted :wink:


----------



## 7rr7s

If I was Miles Davis I'd have a girl get herself off while I played the horn. Pretty sure this actually happened.


----------



## smitty1977

Cinnamon83 said:


> I am so glad I did not have this sexual confessions thread available to me when I was going thru *my marriage ending, rebounding, going into my 30s crisis.
> *
> Would have been quite the ridiculous shameful log.
> 
> I dont regret most of what I have done since single but glad theres not a play by play of everything out in public. Thank goodness I did not know of this back when I was having my mental break down.
> 
> Sexual Confession: I adapt and do not force love when I am not interested or the other party is not, as a lustful creature I like fucking. But that said I prefer making love the best.


lol this struck home.


----------



## Noctis

KindOfBlue06 said:


> She sounds like my sister when she talks to her boyfriend. She's also ESTJ. Although hers is alot more subtlety abusive. Women can be just as abusive with shit. Don't take shit from anyone, man or woman.


I hate to say this, but people like my ex and your sister deserve to be alone until they get proper therapy for their behavior. No guy should go through what I went, and your sister's boyfriend deserves someone much better. He should leave her.


----------



## 7rr7s

Noctis said:


> I hate to say this, but people like my ex and your sister deserve to be alone until they get proper therapy for their behavior. No guy should go through what I went, and your sister's boyfriend deserves someone much better. He should leave her.


I agree. She surrounds herself with people who just take her shit. There is not anyone in her life who will call her out on her bullshit. I hope he wakes up and see's what's being done to him and leaves her. That would be a real wake up call for her. She needs to learn that her actions and behavior have consequences.


----------



## Purrfessor

I'm going to be that guy you see in porn videos who is in excellent shape and gives the girl a massage with oil first before fucking her. Really not much else turns me on even. So massaging it is.  I actually am able to put myself in the mans shows in only those kinds of porn videos. you may see my videos in five years time or so.  *may! Probably not*


----------



## Noctis

KindOfBlue06 said:


> I agree. She surrounds herself with people who just take her shit. There is not anyone in her life who will call her out on her bullshit. I hope he wakes up and see's what's being done to him and leaves her. That would be a real wake up call for her. She needs to learn that her actions and behavior have consequences.


A agree 100% with you.


----------



## renna

I just came twice by imagining and fantasizing about him. Mmmmm


----------



## Noctis

What irks me about extreme feminism is extreme feminists who are against pornography, paintings of women, drawings of women, pinups, because they think it is objectifying, and yet the great hypocrisy is that they (some extremists) objectify men by identifying men through hegemonic masculinity and saying that those men are more attractive than men who are unconventional and denouncing unconventional men as "unmanly", "pussies" or "weak" to defy a traditional societal norm of men being aggressive, tall, sexually experienced, and dominant in the bedroom. Extreme feminists denounce pornography as exemplifying a stereotype of men being sexually driven "pigs" who are unable to control their sexual instincts. However, men far from seen women as mere sexual objects, as they cherished the female body as beautiful in artwork dating back to ancient Greece. Isn't that similar to women idealizing men's bodies in a similar fashion with respect? So why are men being singled out heartlessly by extreme feminists, who are generally misandrist? I wonder if women who engage in porn, look at men sexually through art and media are just as cruelly singled out as men and if those women are slut shamed and bullied by feminists? To be honest, I do not know. But I will make an argument for both sexes. I argue that pornography, pinups, traditional artwork of men and women, are healthy for people (both men and women) to deal with sexual feelings if they have difficulty landing a romantic or sexual partner. It also helps with sexual fantasies and helping people cope with sexual issues.

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/gregor-smith/feminism-men_b_4592448.html


----------



## devoid

A guy just offered me over 4k to have sex with him, and I said no thanks but continued flirting with him. This has been one of the most unusual conversations I've had in a while.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> Yeah, sex really does get you in shape sometimes! I started taking this pole class and my dance teacher said, "Wow, you're really strong." I was like, "What? That's fairly surprising since I haven't exercised at all since I was 15 and I have a nervous disorder." But then I remember that I had a 6 month relationship in which 2-4 hours of every day was spent having sex not too long ago. And after that I spent some time in London walking several miles a day to and from the pub, where I hooked up with a few British blokes for more sex. Since it is physically impossible for me to gain weight so far as I can tell, I never really notice these things.


I am a hard-gainer too. I work out quite a bit, but I feel that I am getting slight results despite being a healthy eater. I do not consider myself to be physically strong, to be honest. I am in shape, but certainly not strong.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> I am a hard-gainer too. I work out quite a bit, but I feel that I am getting slight results despite being a healthy eater. I do not consider myself to be physically strong, to be honest. I am in shape, but certainly not strong.


I seem to be strong without working out whatsoever. I just recently started doing light exercise every other day and can already see the difference in muscle toning. I remember being in school and the teachers were always surprised when we had to do chores as a class, and I'd be hauling desks and chairs over my head and sprinting across the room. Then I took this martial arts class when I was 11, and in the first year they wanted to put me on tour with the 4th year students. My dad is like that too; he's super skinny looking and sits on his ass all year long, but every so often he takes out an axe and chops down a tree or some shit.

I guess that's why the Fibromyalgia really infuriates me. When I get in flare, I can barely hold my hands up. I'm always dropping things and losing motor function, and I have to ask people to open bottles and lift things for me. I used to be able to do 20 push-ups, now if I do 5 I collapse in pain.


----------



## dragthewaters

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Who does that? This bastard. Who quotes HL Mencken like that? He knew that would get me from zero to sixty in no time at all. Seriously












This is the most amazing sext of all time. Who is this guy? Don Draper?


----------



## Golden Rose

thismustbetheplace said:


> This is the most amazing sext of all time. Who is this guy? Don Draper?


I don't know but that's hilarious, 10/10 creative writing.

A relationship between an asexual and a regular sexual person might bring a lot of troubled hardships if we don't meet in the middle. Pun intended.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> I seem to be strong without working out whatsoever. I just recently started doing light exercise every other day and can already see the difference in muscle toning. I remember being in school and the teachers were always surprised when we had to do chores as a class, and I'd be hauling desks and chairs over my head and sprinting across the room. Then I took this martial arts class when I was 11, and in the first year they wanted to put me on tour with the 4th year students. My dad is like that too; he's super skinny looking and sits on his ass all year long, but every so often he takes out an axe and chops down a tree or some shit.
> 
> I guess that's why the Fibromyalgia really infuriates me. When I get in flare, I can barely hold my hands up. I'm always dropping things and losing motor function, and I have to ask people to open bottles and lift things for me. I used to be able to do 20 push-ups, now if I do 5 I collapse in pain.


My dad has a similar body type as me, but is way stronger (he can operate chainsaws, blowers, and a motorized grass trimmer with ease, as well as an ax to chop trees into logs. He doesn't do traditional work outs either, and yet is considerably stronger than me. I guess it has to do with him growing up on the farm. I am sorry you get in so much pain  Maybe try painkillers whenever you do exercise. I do taekwondo, but I am weaker than most people my age. I have a friend who has pretty much the same body type and strength.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> My dad has a similar body type as me, but is way stronger (he can operate chainsaws, blowers, and a motorized grass trimmer with ease, as well as an ax to chop trees into logs. He doesn't do traditional work outs either, and yet is considerably stronger than me. I guess it has to do with him growing up on the farm. I am sorry you get in so much pain  Maybe try painkillers whenever you do exercise. I do taekwondo, but I am weaker than most people my age. I have a friend who has pretty much the same body type and strength.


I know you mean well, but whenever someone says to me, "Maybe try painkillers" it makes me want to operate a death star and destroy their home planet. I've had this illness for five years now, and have consumed more pain killers than is considered safe or reasonable by anybody else. When I'm in flare I need to take them 5 times a day just to keep from collapsing in a ball and screaming bloody murder. With my diagnosis, I can literally walk into any hospital in any state or country and get Oxycodone or Vicodin. It's serious shit.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I couldn't be a lesbian. For two reasons

1.) facial hair
2.) suits

...why would I ever look past that?

more importantly, I am *insanely *attracted to my boyfriend. We Skyped earlier and for a second I was watching him work on something. I think I drooled a little. 

No one can compete with that man. No one.


----------



## Brian1

Anna Paquin is hot. And it's amazing she's 32, so, I don't feel guilty about it.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> I know you mean well, but whenever someone says to me, "Maybe try painkillers" it makes me want to operate a death star and destroy their home planet. I've had this illness for five years now, and have consumed more pain killers than is considered safe or reasonable by anybody else. When I'm in flare I need to take them 5 times a day just to keep from collapsing in a ball and screaming bloody murder. With my diagnosis, I can literally walk into any hospital in any state or country and get Oxycodone or Vicodin. It's serious shit.


Oh, I didn't know it was that intense. Gee, I am so sorry  I didn't know you had to take it that many times to lower the pain. *Hugs*


----------



## Noctis

Brian1 said:


> Anna Paquin is hot. And it's amazing she's 32, so, I don't feel guilty about it.


Same way I feel about Kristi Yamaguchi. I can't believe she still looks like in her mid twenties to early thirties at 43.


----------



## The Chameleon

Noctis said:


> Same way I feel about Kristi Yamaguchi. I can't believe she still looks like in her mid twenties to early thirties at 43.


Same wih Bjork for me except she's 48.


----------



## Playful Proxy

devoid said:


> I know you mean well, but whenever someone says to me, "Maybe try painkillers" it makes me want to operate a death star and destroy their home planet. I've had this illness for five years now, and have consumed more pain killers than is considered safe or reasonable by anybody else. When I'm in flare I need to take them 5 times a day just to keep from collapsing in a ball and screaming bloody murder. With my diagnosis, I can literally walk into any hospital in any state or country and get Oxycodone or Vicodin. It's serious shit.


I'm so sorry :/ My mom has fibro and it is the suck. No one takes it seriously and I see her in a chair at home resting a lot of the time from it.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I couldn't be a lesbian. For two reasons
> 
> 1.) facial hair
> 2.) suits
> 
> ...why would I ever look past that?
> 
> more importantly, I am *insanely *attracted to my boyfriend. We Skyped earlier and for a second I was watching him work on something. I think I drooled a little.
> 
> No one can compete with that man. No one.


Where does that leave women with suits? 
Or drag kings? :laughing:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

WamphyriThrall said:


> Where does that leave women with suits?
> Or drag kings? :laughing:


Without beards. If the whole world had beards they'd have a chance. :tongue:


----------



## devoid

Playful Proxy said:


> I'm so sorry :/ My mom has fibro and it is the suck. No one takes it seriously and I see her in a chair at home resting a lot of the time from it.


Yeah, sometimes it gets on my nerves (no pun intended) when people don't take it seriously. It's not a very visible disease like Parkinson's or epilepsy, and it's not a widely understood thing like diabetes. A lot of doctors and other people don't believe it exists, even though there is certainly enough research to show that it's a real physical problem. My own family doesn't really take me seriously. My grandfather (who I've lived with for a year) asked me if I'd ever tried taking aspirin. :/ My mom used to call me lazy for not wanting to do my chores while in flare (specifically ones that involved heavy lifting) and my grandmother seems to think I can be a CEO if I just apply myself.

I HATE complaining. There is nothing I hate more than making people feel sorry for me. I don't cry in front of people, I don't tell anybody when I'm upset. I even manage to hide the bipolar when I'm feeling severely depressed or manic, which is pretty unhealthy. I know it makes everything harder and I should just let people see how much pain I'm in. But how do I do that, by forcing myself to cry and groan and complaining about every little movement? I just can't do it.



Noctis said:


> Oh, I didn't know it was that intense. Gee, I am so sorry  I didn't know you had to take it that many times to lower the pain. *Hugs*


It's okay. I know you didn't know. I just needed to explain, because it is a pretty severe illness that affects a lot of people.


----------



## Playful Proxy

devoid said:


> Yeah, sometimes it gets on my nerves (no pun intended) when people don't take it seriously. It's not a very visible disease like Parkinson's or epilepsy, and it's not a widely understood thing like diabetes. A lot of doctors and other people don't believe it exists, even though there is certainly enough research to show that it's a real physical problem. My own family doesn't really take me seriously. My grandfather (who I've lived with for a year) asked me if I'd ever tried taking aspirin. :/ My mom used to call me lazy for not wanting to do my chores while in flare (specifically ones that involved heavy lifting) and my grandmother seems to think I can be a CEO if I just apply myself.


I'm sorry they don't seem to get it. The visibility certainly doesn't help and people seem to be limited by what they know and shrug off things they do not. *hugs* 


devoid said:


> I HATE complaining. There is nothing I hate more than making people feel sorry for me. I don't cry in front of people, I don't tell anybody when I'm upset. I even manage to hide the bipolar when I'm feeling severely depressed or manic, which is pretty unhealthy. I know it makes everything harder and I should just let people see how much pain I'm in. But how do I do that, by forcing myself to cry and groan and complaining about every little movement? I just can't do it.


Do you have a SO? I'm similar, I don't cry in front of just about anyone except in very extreme cases and I often tend to hide how I"m feeling from others. What I have found is that a SO is really great in letting you be open and up front with how you feel and them helping to take a weight off your shoulders (I do the same for mine as well). I'm honestly not sure how I'd be mentally if it weren't for him, haha.


----------



## devoid

@Playful Proxy
I don't have a SO at the moment. I've never once felt good from crying in front of other people though. I cry pretty often when I'm alone, but other people - even partners - can't really be very comforting during those times. I just feel weak and vulnerable, and I hate it when people feel sad for me.


----------



## Playful Proxy

devoid said:


> @_Playful Proxy_
> I don't have a SO at the moment. I've never once felt good from crying in front of other people though. I cry pretty often when I'm alone, but other people - even partners - can't really be very comforting during those times. I just feel weak and vulnerable, and I hate it when people feel sad for me.


I don't really think it is feeling sad for the person showing vulnerability. Sometimes people trip and just need a little help getting back on their feet. I mean, it may just be a difference in perspective with relationships. I consider a significant other someone who I want to be able to be open with even if I'm not with anyone else. If he's upset, I want to know so I can try to help and understand where he's coming from. He expects the same from me.


----------



## devoid

Playful Proxy said:


> I don't really think it is feeling sad for the person showing vulnerability. Sometimes people trip and just need a little help getting back on their feet. I mean, it may just be a difference in perspective with relationships. I consider a significant other someone who I want to be able to be open with even if I'm not with anyone else. If he's upset, I want to know so I can try to help and understand where he's coming from. He expects the same from me.


I feel the same way. It's hard to explain I guess. I just hate crying in front of people. I hate crying period. It feels awful. People describe to me a feeling of relief when they cry and I don't understand it. It never seems to help me.


----------



## koalaroo

@devoid - I have fibromyalgia, too. People really don't get it most of the time.


----------



## smitty1977

koalaroo said:


> @devoid - I have fibromyalgia, too. People really don't get it most of the time.


Is it similar to having shingles? If so I can imagine living with that pain everyday


----------



## Purrfessor

My mom has fibromyalgia, and cancer, and diverticulitis. :/ Man.. I love her so much. I cry every night because I know with her medical problems that she may not last too long.. And her Facebook posts.. 

Well there goes my mood. Not going to share what I came to share. It's just.. Not important.


----------



## devoid

Stelliferous said:


> My mom has fibromyalgia, and cancer, and diverticulitis. :/ Man.. I love her so much. I cry every night because I know with her medical problems that she may not last too long.. And her Facebook posts..
> 
> Well there goes my mood. Not going to share what I came to share. It's just.. Not important.


It must be incredibly difficult to watch someone go through that. My heart goes out to the both of you. I'm glad she has you in her life.


----------



## renna

I kissed twin guys at the same time. Hell yeah. check off of bucketlist


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I just discovered that semen is tasteless


----------



## ai.tran.75

renna said:


> I kissed twin guys at the same time. Hell yeah. check off of bucketlist


That's impressive ! Props to you for that  best thing I've read on this forum so far


----------



## renna

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I just discovered that semen is tasteless


Then he must take care of himself ^.^


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

renna said:


> Then he must take care of himself ^.^


You mean if it was tasteless because of my diet?


----------



## johnnyyukon

Uh, geez, let's see.

Nothing special. 

I am curious as to the taste of my jizzum, but I know that I will die never knowing.


----------



## The Chameleon

johnnyyukon said:


> Uh, geez, let's see.
> 
> Nothing special.
> 
> I am curious as to the taste of my jizzum, but I know that I will die never knowing.


Never say never, you can just cum into your hand and lick it.


----------



## johnnyyukon

The Chameleon said:


> Never say never, you can just cum into your hand and lick it.


Ah yes, well there's probably more than one way to taste your baby batter, point being I will never actually go through with it.


----------



## johnnyyukon

The Chameleon said:


> Never say never, you can just cum into your hand and lick it.


I suppose the curiosity cums (hahahaha, i'm so funny) from wondering what women think of it. Like I've never been told it's bad, but women are also very considerate in those kind of things.

I personally have NO problems with how all my gfs have tasted, so maybe it's like a neutral flavor, like they have been.

Pineapple is supposed to make it taste better. Maybe I'll eat a bunch of pineapple and jizz into some ice trays, make lil popsicles, lol. 





(I won't be doing that)


----------



## jada_artist

Ok someone I have barely talked to on here confessed many different fantasies and fetishes. Quite a few I was disturbed by. I gave that person my honest opinion about it while also trying to be respectful. But not that person seems to hate me for it. what do I do?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

jada_artist said:


> Ok someone I have barely talked to on here confessed many different fantasies and fetishes. Quite a few I was disturbed by. I gave that person my honest opinion about it while also trying to be respectful. But not that person seems to hate me for it. what do I do?


If it was in a thread and not in a private message to you, just mind your own business. If they didn't ask, who are you to judge. If it's not inflammatory or discriminatory in any way or placing anyone directly in harm's way without consent, who gives a fuck?


----------



## jada_artist

GinningPuma4011 said:


> If it was in a thread and not in a private message to you, just mind your own business. If they didn't ask, who are you to judge. If it's not inflammatory or discriminatory in any way or placing anyone directly in harm's way without consent, who gives a fuck?


It was in a private message. It was for the most part consensual stuff. However, can ANIMALS consent? >< I said that and told him how disturbed I was to know that about him and he just got really mad. And he seems to think it's completely natural and ok. So now after a few messages like that I just blocked him...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

jada_artist said:


> It was in a private message. It was for the most part consensual stuff. However, can ANIMALS consent? >< I said that and told him how disturbed I was to know that about him and he just got really mad. And he seems to think it's completely natural and ok. So now after a few messages like that I just blocked him...


So, what's the problem? You're not going to be able to change what he's into and what he thinks. You blocked him. Leave it and be on your way


----------



## Strayfire

jada_artist said:


> It was in a private message. It was for the most part consensual stuff. However, can ANIMALS consent? >< I said that and told him how disturbed I was to know that about him and he just got really mad. And he seems to think it's completely natural and ok. So now after a few messages like that I just blocked him...


I doubt animals consent to castration, but we do it anyway. 

We more or less force them to be our "friends" under house arrest, hoping stockholm syndrome will make them loyal to us.

I'm not against beastility, I just doubt one can derive much pleasure from such.

If you look on the darker side of the internet for that kind of material, neither party seems particularly interested or satisified.

Consent wise, I do believe that animals can consent. 


* *





Err umm... if the male animal in question mounts you in their own accord (ie. not pumping them full of aphrodisiac/tricking them with treats) then I believe they are making an active decision to do so = consent. I believe animals are intelligent enough to understand what they are doing. However, sex with female animals is a much murkier topic and consent would be impossible to determine.




*I have never had sex with animals, nor will I. *


----------



## GinningPuma4011

strayfire said:


> I doubt animals consent to castration, but we do it anyway.
> 
> We more or less force them to be our "friends" under house arrest, hoping stockholm syndrome will make them loyal to us.
> 
> I'm not against beastility, I just doubt one can derive much pleasure from such.
> 
> If you look on the darker side of the internet for that kind of material, neither party seems particularly interested or satisified.
> 
> Consent wise, I do believe that animals can consent.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err umm... if the male animal in question mounts you in their own accord (ie. not pumping them full of aphrodisiac/tricking them with treats) then I believe they are making an active decision to do so = consent. I believe animals are intelligent enough to understand what they are doing. However, sex with female animals is a much murkier topic and consent would be impossible to determine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have never had sex with animals, nor will I. *


Yo, I remember one episode of Maury where this lady was talking about her bf cheating on her and he was also fucking the dog. She found out her dog had a prolapsed uterus one day


----------



## jada_artist

strayfire said:


> I doubt animals consent to castration, but we do it anyway.
> 
> We more or less force them to be our "friends" under house arrest, hoping stockholm syndrome will make them loyal to us.
> 
> I'm not against beastility, I just doubt one can derive much pleasure from such.
> 
> If you look on the darker side of the internet for that kind of material, neither party seems particularly interested or satisified.
> 
> Consent wise, I do believe that animals can consent.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err umm... if the male animal in question mounts you in their own accord (ie. not pumping them full of aphrodisiac/tricking them with treats) then I believe they are making an active decision to do so = consent. I believe animals are intelligent enough to understand what they are doing. However, sex with female animals is a much murkier topic and consent would be impossible to determine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have never had sex with animals, nor will I. *


Good point, but he was referring to a female animal in particular. And when I first posted I was trying to make amends with this person. But now I realize that's impossible. Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## CherishYourHeart

I love sucking dick more than anything. Any other ladies that agree? 

The only problem is that i don't have one to suck.  I had an offer, but I nicely told him that we can't continue.


----------



## jada_artist

CherishYourHeart said:


> I love sucking dick more than anything. Any other ladies that agree?
> 
> The only problem is that i don't have one to suck.  I had an offer, but I nicely told him that we can't continue.


I like it but there are times when I absolutely hate it too. Like many guys will just start thrusting or pushing my head down further and that is just not cool! >< Its so uncomfortable and even painful. But if a guy will just let me do my thing, cause I know what I'm doing, it's great!


----------



## H.G.S.

I had quite an inviting dream last night, it was very lush.

For some reason, and I don't know why, a girl I met last year was invited by me to come to my house. I had only met her once at a music festival in reality, and she basically kept on hugging me every single time we encountered. Jumping on me and what not, it was nice. Anyway, when I somehow arranged this 'get together', what I did was transform my living room in Santa's Village, in order to get into the holiday spirit, and dress up as good ol' jolly St. Nick.

She came to my house dressed in a pure, wholesome schoolgirl outfit with pigtails to boot. Very similar to one of her Facebook photos, funnily enough. Once she walked down the hallway, she fixed her gaze upon me she tip-toed towards Kris Kringle with hesitant curiosity. I then gave her the initial greeting, and told her to sit on my lap. Questions and statements basically included asking her name, complimenting her outfit, asking her what she wanted for Christmas, and asking if she was naughty or nice.

Conclusion, my back was torn to shreds, my lungs were on the verge of bursting, and my downstairs was suffering from third-degree burns. Guess that would explain all the sheets being on the floor and the pillow somehow being across the room the next morning, but I wasn't complaining.

Since my luck in reality hasn't been all the best, this is all that can account for my confession.

:tongue:


----------



## Morfy

CherishYourHeart said:


> I love sucking dick more than anything. Any other ladies that agree?
> 
> The only problem is that i don't have one to suck.  I had an offer, but I nicely told him that we can't continue.


love it :wink:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

LOL. MFW the guy only wants to get head and do nothing else. Bye, boy

It's one thing if I give it to you, but it's another thing when a guy asks for it and is being selfish


----------



## x_Rosa_x

I hate you all


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Boy, how are you going to grill me about being clean when you don't even know when the last time you were tested was? Hesitant to tell me because you never were maybe? Or maybe you're a virgin. Either way, just be straight with me 

Maybe your good looks and body aren't enough to put up with your bullshit


----------



## CherishYourHeart

jada_artist said:


> I like it but there are times when I absolutely hate it too. Like many guys will just start thrusting or pushing my head down further and that is just not cool! >< Its so uncomfortable and even painful. But if a guy will just let me do my thing, cause I know what I'm doing, it's great!



It's frustrating for me to feel like the only woman in the world that loves it so much. It's not painful for me or uncomfortable at all.

I have tried to change my sexual preferences, because of others telling me that "vaginal penetration and cunninlingus is what women are supposed to like." It doesn't work for me. I want to like what I like.

I also get irritated at men that assume that women don't feel any pleasure from giving oral.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

CherishYourHeart said:


> It's frustrating for me to feel like the only woman in the world that loves it so much. It's not painful for me or uncomfortable at all.
> 
> I have tried to change my sexual preferences, because of others telling me that "vaginal penetration and cunninlingus is what women are supposed to like." It doesn't work for me. I want to like what I like.
> 
> I also get irritated at men that assume that women don't feel any pleasure from giving oral.


It does seem like a lot of women enjoy the thought of pleasing their partner, or feel they "have to", than genuinely enjoy it for its own sake. Or maybe, due to sexist double standards, they're less likely to admit it? Either way, I'm sure there are men who don't care - as long as they're getting theirs, they're satisfied, while others probably wouldn't find it too much of a turn-on to hear that their partner is doing it out of feeling its some obligation.


----------



## CherishYourHeart

WamphyriThrall said:


> It does seem like a lot of women enjoy the thought of pleasing their partner, or feel they "have to", than genuinely enjoy it for its own sake. Or maybe, due to sexist double standards, they're less likely to admit it? Either way, I'm sure there are men who don't care - as long as they're getting theirs, they're satisfied, while others probably wouldn't find it too much of a turn-on to hear that their partner is doing it out of feeling its some obligation.



What I'm talking about is that I enjoy giving, because IT IS MY PLEASURE. I hate explaining to people that I don't just do it for the other person. Giving pleasure is not an obligation. If you do a google search, you will see that the brain is the biggest sexual organ. The mouth is an erogenous zone. There are also men that enjoy cunnilingus more than penetration. If men get to enjoy giving oral sex to a woman, why can't a woman feel satisfied with giving oral sex? 

One guy did get frustrated with me for being so giving, and tried so hard to make orgasm. If you force my body to fit your criteria of what you think is normal, I shut down. It also starts to look pathetic, when you're putting too much pressure on me. If I'm having fun, who cares? 

The sexiest men are the ones that understand why I like the things that I do, and don't question it. Luckily, I have met such men. I think it's rude and ignorant to assume that sex is just about sticking a penis in a vagina, or that everything has to be equal. People should have the right to do what they like.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

CherishYourHeart said:


> What I'm talking about is that I enjoy giving, because IT IS MY PLEASURE. I hate explaining to people that I don't just do it for the other person. Giving pleasure is not an obligation. If you do a google search, you will see that the brain is the biggest sexual organ. The mouth is an erogenous zone. There are also men that enjoy cunnilingus more than penetration. If men get to enjoy giving oral sex to a woman, why can't a woman feel satisfied with giving oral sex?
> 
> One guy did get frustrated with me for being so giving, and tried so hard to make orgasm. If you force my body to fit your criteria of what you think is normal, I shut down. It also starts to look pathetic, when you're putting too much pressure on me. If I'm having fun, who cares?
> 
> The sexiest men are the ones that understand why I like the things that I do, and don't question it. Luckily, I have met such men. I think it's rude and ignorant to assume that sex is just about sticking a penis in a vagina, or that everything has to be equal. People should have the right to do what they like.


I think a lot of heterosexuals grow up thinking there is a "right" way to approach sex; it's a lot more "standard", and if you deviate from those norms, people think, "What the hell is wrong with you?" PIV sex is taken for granted, and other acts are left unexplored. Plenty of guys see foreplay as the "warm-up" and ejaculation the "finish line". Add the fact that many see sex as a sort of competition, where how long you last, and how many times you make your partner orgasm, and you might see why so many partners are left unsatisfied.

But yeah - I've definitely met way more gay and bi guys who are open about loving to suck cock, and they're not shy about admitting it. Either of the extremes have their downfalls: if you focus on your pleasure, only, you miss out on half the equation. Ditto for if you're only doing whatever your partner wants, while ignoring your own preferences and limitations.


----------



## CherishYourHeart

WamphyriThrall said:


> I think a lot of heterosexuals grow up thinking there is a "right" way to approach sex; it's a lot more "standard", and if you deviate from those norms, people think, "What the hell is wrong with you?" PIV sex is taken for granted, and other acts are left unexplored. Plenty of guys see foreplay as the "warm-up" and ejaculation the "finish line". Add the fact that many see sex as a sort of competition, where how long you last, and how many times you make your partner orgasm, and you might see why so many partners are left unsatisfied.
> 
> But yeah - I've definitely met way more gay and bi guys who are open about loving to suck cock, and they're not shy about admitting it. Either of the extremes have their downfalls: if you focus on your pleasure, only, you miss out on half the equation. Ditto for if you're only doing whatever your partner wants, while ignoring your own preferences and limitations.



I will say that my body is programmed to need LOTS of foreplay and emotional intimacy to open up to PIV sex. The vagina needs to be relaxed and ready. The old saying of, "Just add lube" doesn't work, when your body isn't internally aroused. Perhaps I enjoy foreplay more, simply because it's a necessity for me. 

I find that the "non-conformist" men (the deep thinkers, the musicians, the artists) that I've met are the ones that are very understanding that I'm a blowjob-a-holic. The man that complained about me being giving was a stereotypical alpha male. It's not that I refuse to receive pleasure, but my body also needs to be warmed up and touched a certain way when it comes to cunnilingus. If a partner can't get my body to that point (even when I explain to them), then so be it. 

I will say that it's also a turn-off when someone says, "I can change your mind." My mind is already made up.


----------



## Kyora

CherishYourHeart said:


> I will say that my body is programmed to need LOTS of foreplay and emotional intimacy to open up to PIV sex. The vagina needs to be relaxed and ready. The old saying of, "Just add lube" doesn't work, when your body isn't internally aroused. Perhaps I enjoy foreplay more, simply because it's a necessity for me.
> 
> I find that the "non-conformist" men (the deep thinkers, the musicians, the artists) that I've met are the ones that are very understanding that I'm a blowjob-a-holic. The man that complained about me being giving was a stereotypical alpha male. It's not that I refuse to receive pleasure, but my body also needs to be warmed up and touched a certain way when it comes to cunnilingus. If a partner can't get my body to that point (even when I explain to them), then so be it.
> 
> I will say that it's also a turn-off when someone says, "I can change your mind." My mind is already made up.


just wanted to say that I also like giving it... I get wet easily by giving it and love the texture, it's soft yet hard, it's hot and just wow. The only thing I don't like is my jaw hurting afterwards...


----------



## CherishYourHeart

Kyora said:


> just wanted to say that I also like giving it... I get wet easily by giving it and love the texture, it's soft yet hard, it's hot and just wow. The only thing I don't like is my jaw hurting afterwards...


I get wet easily too! I once did encounter someone that never heard of a woman's body feeling sensations when giving oral, but I can feel my breasts and vagina tingle when doing it.

I love how it feels in my mouth/throat too.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Wtf, I'm actually thinking about romantic sex.

(Although I'm also thinking about an ex, so it's actually pretty sad LOL)


----------



## johnnyyukon

CherishYourHeart said:


> One guy did get frustrated with me for being so giving


I've definitely never been guilty of that. 

I'd hardly say you're alone. I don't think I've been with a woman that did not enjoy it. Of course this was after my sexual maturing. I also give back,add in lots of teasing, experience and confidence in the bedroom. 

Some women I think, it can take a while before they meet a guy that makes them feel comfortable having pornstar sex, without feeling like a tramp. It's like yea, it's getting freak nasty in here, dominance, filthy talk, but when it's over there's no loss of respect. Still a lady. 


Sent from my undisclosed underground bunker using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyyukon

Oh and this thread is pretty hot


Sent from my undisclosed underground bunker using Tapatalk


----------



## CherishYourHeart

johnnyyukon said:


> I've definitely never been guilty of that.
> 
> I'd hardly say you're alone. I don't think I've been with a woman that did not enjoy it. Of course this was after my sexual maturing. I also give back,add in lots of teasing, experience and confidence in the bedroom.
> 
> Some women I think, it can take a while before they meet a guy that makes them feel comfortable having pornstar sex, without feeling like a tramp. It's like yea, it's getting freak nasty in here, dominance, filthy talk, but when it's over there's no loss of respect. Still a lady.
> 
> 
> Sent from my undisclosed underground bunker using Tapatalk



That's the kind of behavior that I respect. Lots of teasing and understanding. Teasing is good, and gets you to relax. 

I think the person was frustrated, because it was more about his ego. He thought highly of himself, because he was large down there and he was able to make numerous women orgasm (his claims). I think I was a tough and confusing cookie for him.


----------



## CherishYourHeart

Edit. I will just let it go.


----------



## x_Rosa_x

Communication is extremely important towards sex before and after unfortunately unless the man or female , intersex whatever knows about anatomy but should always be open to sexual discussion unless it's a turn off if that's the case then you must be aware about that and figure out solution towards those who do if you prefer however that's your choice an your choice alone.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> My knees this morning:
> 
> View attachment 240050


Ouch, that looks pretty painful.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Ouch, that looks pretty painful.


It doesn't really hurt much to be honest, although I banged one of my bruises on my lower leg on the bathtub this morning. ;_; Notice they're all pink bruises instead of green or purple. I just sort of banged up the skin, but they'll go away soon.


----------



## jada_artist

devoid said:


> Hmm that makes sense I guess. My boss said he would have hired me if I were under 21. But I'm sure a lot of places are cracking down on that more. Your profile says you're in Mississippi. Considering how conservative that state is, it seems like they'd have more conservative laws. If you're at all within driving distance of Tennessee or Louisiana you might want to try there. There's a stripper with a popular youtube channel who works in New Orleans that's just hilarious:


Im about 2 hours from NOLA and way too far from Tennessee. Ill cjmheck her out later. I love New Orleans 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Chameleon

Godammit I want him so bad, I can't stop fantasizing about him and it's driving me mad...


----------



## phoenix_9

Haven't had it for awhile but I sure used to like when he'd come up behind me when I was cooking....grab me...and pull me back on his hard cock...Then one thing would lead to another and I'd have to turn off dinner....mmmm..good times


----------



## jada_artist

phoenix_9 said:


> Haven't had it for awhile but I sure used to like when he'd come up behind me when I was cooking....grab me...and pull me back on his hard cock...Then one thing would lead to another and I'd have to turn off dinner....mmmm..good times


That does sound hot  hope you get some soon lol


----------



## CherishYourHeart

Edit.


----------



## jada_artist

CherishYourHeart said:


> I had made an earlier post about how I got involved with a man that apparently had a girlfriend last year, and how people around me shamed me. I didn't know at the time, until he told me he was seeing someone else and that things couldn't continue between us.
> 
> I messaged him asking "Why did you invite me over to your house when you had a girlfriend?" Now, he's claiming that he wasn't in a relationship and that he was going on dates. It's just that one of his dates progressed into a relationship, WHILE him and I were hanging out. We had a LONG conversation on facebook.
> 
> He's also saying that I didn't communicate to him that I wanted a relationship with him. He had no idea that I wanted to be his girlfriend, while we were hanging out. I was going by the dating books on how the man should ask you to be his girlfriend, but clearly that advice didn't work. He also said he was sad to break things off between us, and he was even more sad to know that I was so heartbroken for a year ( I kept it a secret from him). He said he understood that I was upset, and that he's had similar things happen to him.
> 
> There was a LOT more information that we talked that proves that the people around me are wrong. When things ended with man, I was told so many things by my female friends and the dating coach. He's not a caring person. He's a narcissist. He thinks you're fat. He has no respect for you. You were cheap and easy for giving oral sex on the first date. He chose someone else over you, and you didn't follow the dating book properly.
> 
> Here he is, chatting with me for an hour and saying that he does care, that he understands, that he did see a definite possibility between us( and a lot of other things that are refuting what other people have said). It turns out that he doesn't even consider oral sex "real sex." Here I was allowing other women to tell me, "YOU fucked him on the first date!"
> 
> I have no intentions of going back to this person, but it just feels good to hear things from someone's mouth and not what other people think about him.
> 
> If someone wants to accuse this man of lying and plant a seed of doubt, I don't care. I can tell from the person's vibes that he was being genuine.
> 
> It's a shame that we humans ignore all of the possibilities, just based on what people say and our own fear.


Sounds like a fairly reasonable guy. Neither of you said yall were exclusive, however, I think he should have told you beforehand that he was seeing other women. I know that's not cheating or anything but I can respect a person more if they do that. It just helps reassure me what kind of relationship it is. So you don't have any emotional attachment and get hurt later on. At least it seems like he was trying to make amends with you and explain. Most guys wouldn't do that. And screw those other girls for saying that to you! There is no "dating protocol". There are "guidelines" that will help you but definitely aren't a requirement. If you want to have sex or just oral or whatever you do it! All I got to say is try to keep your emotions in check in the process and you'll be fine. Enjoy yourself and don't have high expectations of anyone. If it turns out that's all he wanted then who cares? You obviously wanted to do it too. You'll find a guy that's wants the whole package eventually. Don't worry about what other people think


----------



## CherishYourHeart

Edit.


----------



## jada_artist

CherishYourHeart said:


> Thank you, Jada!
> 
> To be honest, I myself also don't advertise to people when I'm seeing others. I feel like it might bring up unnecessary drama, and we don't answer to each other until we're exclusive. I can see why he had no idea what I wanted, because I'm hard to read and private. I'm just happy that so much miscommunication got cleared up. It's a relief to know that others around me were wrong
> 
> Telling an INFJ to stop caring what people think? Yeah, when the world ends.  (just joking).


Me neither, but I from the sound of what you wrote looks like this was an on-going relationship. In my opinion someone should have brought up whether or not yall were exclusive (I would have). But that's me, after about a month I got to know exactly what the relationship is. I don't see how that would bring drama, as long as you are both honest and reasonable (which you definitely seem to be). You would just both had to decide if you are comfortable with what is going on or if one of you is looking for something more. 
Lol yeah that is a hard thing to do. Perhaps just not asking for opinions so often? what you do on a date is your business.


----------



## CherishYourHeart

Edit.


----------



## Out0fAmmo

CherishYourHeart said:


> It turns out that he doesn't even consider oral sex "real sex."


Yeah, neither did Bill Clinton.




CherishYourHeart said:


> I have no intentions of going back to this person, but it just feels good to hear things from someone's mouth and not what other people think about him.
> 
> If someone wants to accuse this man of lying and plant a seed of doubt, I don't care. I can tell from the person's vibes that he was being genuine.
> 
> It's a shame that we humans ignore all of the possibilities, just based on what people say and our own fear.


I think your friends and this so-called "dating coach" were wrong to turn things on you like that, but at the same time, you have to open your eyes and look beyond words. Analyze the man's actions: he tried to play the field with multiple women, and when that didn't work out in his favor, he copped out with the poor excuse of "I didn't know you wanted a relationship". That'd be like me sitting in the waiting area of a restaurant for 30 minutes, only to be told by the host that they "didn't know I wanted to be seated".


----------



## CherishYourHeart

Edit..


----------



## CherishYourHeart

BTW, outofammo-I do consider oral sex "sex". That also has been a topic of debate amongst my girlfriends and I.


----------



## johnnyyukon

CherishYourHeart said:


> BTW, outofammo-I do consider oral sex "sex". That also has been a topic of debate amongst my girlfriends and I.


Though I would dump her either way, if I found out my girlfriend gave a guy a blow job instead of actual sex, I think I'd be more pissed. 

Reminds me of that scene in _Clerks._




* *






*Dante*: You sucked that guy's dick!?
*Veronica*: Yeah, how do you think I knew that he...
*Dante*: Wait, but you said you only had sex with three different guys! You never mentioned him.
*Veronica*: Because I never had sex with him.
*Dante*: You sucked his dick!
*Veronica*: We went out a few times. We never had sex, but we fooled around.
*Dante*: Oh, my God! Why did you tell me you only had sex with three different guys?
*Veronica*: Because I did only have sex with three different guys! That doesn't mean I didn't just go with people.
*Dante*: Oh, my God, I feel so nauseous.
*Veronica*: Sorry, Dante, I thought you understood.
*Dante*: I did understand! I understood that you had sex with three different guys and that's all you said!
*Veronica*: Please calm down.
*Dante*: How many?
*Veronica*: Dante!
*Dante*: How many dicks have you sucked?
*Veronica*: Let it go!
*Dante*: How many?
*Veronica*: All right! Shut up a second and I'll tell you! Jesus! I didn't freak out like this when you told me how many girls you fucked!
*Dante*: This is different! This is important! How many? [_A customer comes up to the counter and Dante helps her while Veronica does some math_] Well?
*Veronica*: Um... something like 36.
*Dante*: WHAT? SOMETHING LIKE 36!?
*Veronica*: Lower your voice.
*Dante*: Wait, what is that anyway, "something like 36?" Does that include me?
*Veronica*: Um... 37.
*Dante*: I'M 37!?
*Veronica*: I'm going to class.
*Dante*: Oh, my God. [_customer walks up to pay_] 37! My girlfriend sucked 37 dicks!
*Customer*: In a row?


----------



## CherishYourHeart

Yeah, most guys do consider it sex. Anyways, I regret venting about that! To clarify, I know that guy I was involved with was probably a player. All I'm saying that I do appreciate him chatting with me for an hour just to empathize and clear up miscommunications. There was a lot more that we said that I'm not writing on here. I do see old ammo's point, but I regret making such a big deal out of it. Even if I did wait to have sex, I don't think he would have been mr.right.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

Is an INFP with Dom tendencies an oxymoron?

'Cause I think I have Dom tendencies.


----------



## Noctis

That's quite a heavy Santa beard on your avatar. As for the oral debate from Cherish and johnny, I would equate oral sex to sex, as it is pretty much sexual pleasure via mouth. Never received it or gave it. Not sure how it would feel like.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

strayfire said:


> You should keep an ENTP for the sex.


Hmmm I've never had any complaints. Except when my ex wanted me to be all cuddly before :tongue: I'll cuddle after though if I like you.


----------



## CherishYourHeart

Is there any way to delete my posts?


----------



## jada_artist

CherishYourHeart said:


> Is there any way to delete my posts?


I have no idea, I'm kinda new here. but why do you want to delete them? most people I think just skip to the last page of a forum anyway.


----------



## CherishYourHeart

jada_artist said:


> I have no idea, I'm kinda new here. but why do you want to delete them? most people I think just skip to the last page of a forum anyway.



It's still open to interpretation. I edited things anyway.


----------



## devoid

Today at the club, it was a pretty slow and overbooked day. There were two girls out there for every guy, and I was the least experienced. Even worse, most of the guys there were busy watching the football game. So I would come and talk to them, and they'd say, "I don't want to go dance. But I can buy you a drink." After a while I just got frustrated and started saying yes. So I got a bit tipsy.

Then this creepy old German guy who I'd avoided previously offered to take me to VIP (which is a lot of money). I caved in and said sure. He was breaking all my rules: touching my crotch, kissing my face, etc. I was too depressed/drunk to care. Then he pulled his dick out and said, "Suck it." I ran out of the room. I crossed paths with my boss while running, who asked me what was wrong. I just broke down and started crying. Some of the other girls tried to comfort me, and then I went and talked to the boss, and he pulled up video and said, "It looks to me like you got drunk and let someone take advantage of you. Are you sure you can handle this job?" I told him I wasn't sure if I can.

Even on this ridiculously frustrating day I managed to make 3 times minimum wage. I need the money. There's no way I can go back to college with any other job. My illness is just too much. I couldn't support myself, much less save anything. I hate my life.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> Today at the club, it was a pretty slow and overbooked day. There were two girls out there for every guy, and I was the least experienced. Even worse, most of the guys there were busy watching the football game. So I would come and talk to them, and they'd say, "I don't want to go dance. But I can buy you a drink." After a while I just got frustrated and started saying yes. So I got a bit tipsy.
> 
> Then this creepy old German guy who I'd avoided previously offered to take me to VIP (which is a lot of money). I caved in and said sure. He was breaking all my rules: touching my crotch, kissing my face, etc. I was too depressed/drunk to care. Then he pulled his dick out and said, "Suck it." I ran out of the room. I crossed paths with my boss while running, who asked me what was wrong. I just broke down and started crying. Some of the other girls tried to comfort me, and then I went and talked to the boss, and he pulled up video and said, "It looks to me like you got drunk and let someone take advantage of you. Are you sure you can handle this job?" I told him I wasn't sure if I can.
> 
> Even on this ridiculously frustrating day I managed to make 3 times minimum wage. I need the money. There's no way I can go back to college with any other job. My illness is just too much. I couldn't support myself, much less save anything. I hate my life.


Life is really tough. On the other end of the spectrum, I am really unsuccessful with getting the attention of women, since I am socially awkward, and lived in a rather sheltered environment. I suffer from depression almost daily and it can inhibit my self confidence and happiness. I get depressed thinking that my introverted personality, short height and body type will be unattractive to women and that I will be an involuntary celibate for the majority of my life. Sometimes I get depressed for no reason at all and it really weighs down on me. When I am depressed, I generally shut myself out from other people. Men who are really pushy about their sexual desires and try to take advantage of vulnerable women are definitely creepy and deserve a smack to the face. I have a hunch that they guy might have tried to rape you, so it is good you got out of there fast as you can. His violation of you and sexual harassment is definitely a universal red flag to any women in the future he has the misfortune of encountering.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Life is really tough. On the other end of the spectrum, I am really unsuccessful with getting the attention of women, since I am socially awkward, and lived in a rather sheltered environment. I suffer from depression almost daily and it can inhibit my self confidence and happiness. I get depressed thinking that my introverted personality, short height and body type will be unattractive to women and that I will be an involuntary celibate for the majority of my life. Men who are really pushy about their sexual desires and try to take advantage of vulnerable women are definitely creepy and deserve a smack to the face. I have a hunch that they guy might have tried to rape you, so it is good you got out of there fast as you can. His violation of you and sexual harassment is definitely a universal red flag to any women in the future he has the misfortune of encountering.


Why do you respond to everything with an off-topic rant about how miserable and lonely you are? Nobody cares already. That's not the "other end of the spectrum" from being a stripper, or even relevant. Yes, we know you hate your life and want someone to suck your dick. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> Why do you respond to everything with an off-topic rant about how miserable and lonely you are? Nobody cares already. That's not the "other end of the spectrum" from being a stripper, or even relevant. Yes, we know you hate your life and want someone to suck your dick. Jesus Christ.


Why do you do the same about how you are feeling miserable about your life? Why do you constantly bring up your ex who you had seven hour sex sessions with? Why do you put down people simply because you are projecting your frustrations with issues related to men? People can feel unhappy on all sides of the equation. I love how society automatically is more sympathetic to women's emotional needs more than emotional men's needs, rather than helping them equally. When men get depressed and try to get their feelings out, they are told to suck it up and have to endure their feelings being unresolved. Get off your high horse. Stop the condescending attitude. You aren't the only one who has depression or suffered in life or had a hard life.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Why do you do the same about how you are feeling miserable about your life? Why do you constantly bring up your ex who you had seven hour sex sessions with? Why do you put down people simply because you are projecting your frustrations with issues related to men? People can feel unhappy on all sides of the equation. I love how society automatically is more sympathetic to women's emotional needs more than emotional men's needs, rather than helping them equally. When men get depressed and try to get their feelings out, they are told to suck it up and have to endure their feelings being unresolved. Get off your high horse. Stop the condescending attitude. You aren't the only one who has depression or suffered in life or had a hard life.


Someone sexually harassed me today and shoved his fingers up my vagina because I was too drunk to stop him. You are comparing that to spending the night safe in your comfortable bed complaining about not having a girlfriend.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I think I might actually match more than half of the bullet points discussed in encyclopedia dramatica's article on "You".
Meaning I'm probably very comparable to a basement dweller who gets his female attention from Siri, the wise guy voice dictation app rather than human females.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> Someone sexually harassed me today and shoved his fingers up my vagina because I was too drunk to stop him. You are comparing that to spending the night safe in your comfortable bed complaining about not having a girlfriend.


True, I know that is far different from the violation, harassment and objectification you endured from that creep. I have seen firsthand in college how some creepy men are overly forward and aggressive with women they don't know in a club I went to during college. It is a far lower blow for a man to take advantage of a woman in a drunk state as well as a depressed state.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I think I might actually match more than half of the bullet points discussed in encyclopedia dramatica's article on "You".
> Meaning I'm probably very comparable to a basement dweller who gets his female attention from Siri, the wise guy voice dictation app rather than human females.


I would like to see the movie Her.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> I would like to see the movie Her.


Not sure if I like it the idea or dislike the fact that it's a romance more. I'm tired of romance, enough already. It's just becoming predictable, I'm glad that I forget most movies.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Not sure if I like it the idea or dislike the fact that it's a romance more. I'm tired of romance, enough already. It's just becoming predictable, I'm glad that I forget most movies.


I hate stale romances of happily ever after, guy always gets woman, both like each other mutually, and follow the cliched rom com routine. I think that that idealistic sort of romance is too good to be true.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> I hate stale romances of happily ever after, guy always gets woman, both like each other mutually, and follow the cliched rom com routine. I think that that idealistic sort of romance is too good to be true.


I hate when romance makes it into certain movies that don't implicitly imply that a romance would exist. The relatively new movie "Guardians of The Galaxy" is a perfect example. I just saw it coming when the hero guy would try to seduce the female character. Eh doesn't really work for me after it's recurrence.


----------



## Milya

Noctis said:


> I hate stale romances of happily ever after, guy always gets woman, both like each other mutually, and follow the cliched rom com routine. I think that that idealistic sort of romance is too good to be true.


Most of the romantic movies & books are boring. I can find some of those romances cute but they don't feel real, they're fairy tales, daydreams and too sweet to my taste. Give me something that feels real, that has actual substance and is not full of the romantic comedy cliches (John & Aeryn ftw).


----------



## Kyora

Noctis said:


> Why do you do the same about how you are feeling miserable about your life? Why do you constantly bring up your ex who you had seven hour sex sessions with? Why do you put down people simply because you are projecting your frustrations with issues related to men? People can feel unhappy on all sides of the equation. I love how society automatically is more sympathetic to women's emotional needs more than emotional men's needs, rather than helping them equally. When men get depressed and try to get their feelings out, they are told to suck it up and have to endure their feelings being unresolved. Get off your high horse. Stop the condescending attitude. You aren't the only one who has depression or suffered in life or had a hard life.





devoid said:


> Why do you respond to everything with an off-topic rant about how miserable and lonely you are? Nobody cares already. That's not the "other end of the spectrum" from being a stripper, or even relevant. Yes, we know you hate your life and want someone to suck your dick. Jesus Christ.


Gosh... I know that it is not my place to say that but come on... Don't be so harsh. What both of you have say in not really nice...
Devoid I understand why you said that but I think it would have been better to just ignore the message than answer so harshly. About what you wrote, I just don't know what to answer. I can't even figure what you have felt like because I've never been in that kind of situation. I think Noctis was trying to be nice to you in his way, which I understand wasn't the way needed. 
The only thing that comes to mind is that you might need a hug but I don't think you would want one for me (a virtual one is not good enough) :/ 

Noctis, I know you tried to be nice but it would have been better if you would just have answered to her post first and then maybe be say a few words about you. About what you said about society, I don't feel like people here are like that... I'm not more sympathetic to women... but I do feel that you were a bit off-topic with your first post. 

I kind of know that I will either be ignored by both of you or I might be criticized. BUt I just don't like it when people are harsh to each other.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Tonight I played scategories with some friends the letter was T and under terms of endearment someone wrote "Turkey tits". I reallllly wanted to ask if there was a story...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Facebook stalking an old fuck buddy. He has the most perfect set of c&b ever. In the history of humanity. Srsly. It's just too bad he lives all the way on the other side of the country. 

I swear I have a little crush on him. Haha. He's a looker; average build and I love it; love the body hair. He's a chef and he's pretty damn fucking good. I miss going over to his place in the evening and I'd come in while he was cooking dinner. He lived alone, so he'd get pretty excited when I came over because he loved cooking for others, no matter how tired he was from work or whatever else. 

He's very aware of social issues, which is a huge turn on, and he has a great sense of humor. Sarcastic, can be a bit of an asshole. He's a good guy. Amazing with his hands. Great in bed and I always thought his kinks were hot. There was a bit of a power exchange in the bedroom, but it wasn't like that all the time. 

I hope this dude is swimming in pussy where he is. But I don't want any of those girls to be better than me lol. He still texts me and sends me pics and videos of him getting off. He says he jerks off thinking about me a lot and how he used to use me. Says porn doesn't work anymore and isn't nearly as good as the dirty texts I send him. I hope he's not just sweet talking me lol. 

Chefs have been one of the trends I've been experiencing lately. Or just people in the restaurant industry. He was the first one and since then they've been popping up all over the place. Where are they coming from? It's not like I'm targeting them. You got a general manager over here, couple sous and executive chefs there, some servers over there. The one server is really hot cuz I'm such a sucker for hipster-y guys covered in tattoos with the fade and beard. He fucks like a champ. We always smoke and drink beer and shoot the shit when we're done. 





I didn't mean for that to be so rant-like. Was texting dude earlier and facestalking. Just wanted to reminisce a little.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

You know what's fun? Going over to a guy's place for the first time to "hangout." Shooting shit to pass the time a little and teasing the hell out of him. Topic turns to sex and he realizes you're even more of a slut than he ever imagined. That moment when both of you lean in for a kiss at the right moment. Hands wander, clothes come off and the next thing you know you're being treated like a fuckpig. 

It's a shame more of my firsts weren't like that. It was fun seeing his expression change and the gears turning in his head when we were talking about sex. Too easy to read!


----------



## 7rr7s

Kyora said:


> Gosh... I know that it is not my place to say that but come on... Don't be so harsh. What both of you have say in not really nice...
> Devoid I understand why you said that but I think it would have been better to just ignore the message than answer so harshly. About what you wrote, I just don't know what to answer. I can't even figure what you have felt like because I've never been in that kind of situation. I think Noctis was trying to be nice to you in his way, which I understand wasn't the way needed.
> The only thing that comes to mind is that you might need a hug but I don't think you would want one for me (a virtual one is not good enough) :/
> 
> Noctis, I know you tried to be nice but it would have been better if you would just have answered to her post first and then maybe be say a few words about you. About what you said about society, I don't feel like people here are like that... I'm not more sympathetic to women... but I do feel that you were a bit off-topic with your first post.
> 
> I kind of know that I will either be ignored by both of you or I might be criticized. BUt I just don't like it when people are harsh to each other.


I ship them. Maybe they can work out their issues through some good hard fucking. .


----------



## iisu

I have no idea what happened about a month ago, I just masturbated as usual and everything looked fine. Until the next morning. I discovered that I still felt horny and had that feeling which appears when my body tells me that it really wants something to rub the inside of it. And it never completely went away since then, no matter what I did. It doesn't feel wrong, but it's there and it's kind of confusing.

I guess I'll have to get used to this state.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> My high school teacher would act condescending by when handing back a test, by saying something like "This isn't your finest hour" if I had a bad grade, and gave me a stern rebuke and would try to show me what I did wrong, and I would struggle and slowly get it, well some of it, if it made sense to me.


My teacher will just be like "oh don't come back and blame this grade on me, I was doing my job while you weren't paying attention". He occasionally rants about how the education system tries to hard to make kids pass when they clearly don't put in the effort to do it.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> My teacher will just be like "oh don't come back and blame this grade on me, I was doing my job while you weren't paying attention". He occasionally rants about how the education system tries to hard to make kids pass when they clearly don't put in the effort to do it.


He sounds like an awful teacher, taking no responsibility for his poor teaching. He should be fired for his incompetence and lack of responsibility.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

I've no idea why foursomes have become so appealing to me as of late...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

WamphyriThrall said:


> I've no idea why foursomes have become so appealing to me as of late...


The last one I was in wasn't that great. Wasn't really feeling the couple my fuck buddy and I teamed up with


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Was thoroughly used as a toilet tonight


----------



## jada_artist

WamphyriThrall said:


> I've no idea why foursomes have become so appealing to me as of late...


I've never tried any sort of group sex before. how is it? what kinda of group?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

jada_artist said:


> I've never tried any sort of group sex before. how is it? what kinda of group?


Honestly, I couldn't say, given my own lack of experience surrounding group sex. :tongue:

It could be another case of fantasy > reality, because I'll admit, the thought of being pleasured by three near strangers simultaneously is pretty damn awesome. 

Who knows? I might lose interest before I ever get the chance. It just seems like such a waste. I should try cashing in on these thoughts some time...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> He sounds like an awful teacher, taking no responsibility for his poor teaching. He should be fired for his incompetence and lack of responsibility.


Yeah, I had a teacher last year and she would be the opposite though. "Don't fail my class, it will make my record look bad." Oh okay then.


----------



## 7rr7s

I want to devour her. Savor every inch of her. Use her holes, mark her. Pull her hair as I pound into her, bite her neck as I cum inside her. Bite and grasp at her. Fuck her like she's dreamed of being fucked. Fuck her beyond conscious thought, fuck her until she trembles in ecstasy. Fuck her until she cannot form words, until there is only her lust and her pleasure; until there is only my ravenous hunger for her, until there is only our bodies and our deep savage lust. Fuck a primalness into her. Fuck my soul into her. Fuck her so she stays fucked.


----------



## 7rr7s

I want to devour her. Savor every inch of her. Use her holes, mark her. Pull her hair as I pound into her, bite her neck as I cum inside her. Bite and grasp at her. Fuck her like she's dreamed of being fucked. Fuck her beyond conscious thought, fuck her until she trembles in ecstasy. Fuck her until she cannot form words, until there is only her lust and her pleasure; until there is only my ravenous hunger for her, until there is only our bodies and our deep savage lust. Fuck a primalness into her. Fuck my soul into her. Fuck her so she stays fucked.


----------



## cinnabun

Damn two posts. Blue you thirsty as fuck


----------



## Morfy

Now fuck owo


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He shoved his fingers down my throat and choked me with his other hand. Then he spat in my face. His face was so close to mine. I kept staring at his mouth. I wanted to kiss him so badly. Not to be close, but to taste him. He took his fingers out and I begged for him to spit in my mouth. I love tasting his saliva, piss, cum and ass. I love rimming him. I love his scent, too.


----------



## 7rr7s

xdollie. said:


> Damn two posts. Blue you thirsty as fuck


Two posts cannot contain my lust, my primal hunger and my desire. You make me ravenous.


----------



## Veggie

Code:




I totally met a famous comedian at a stand up show and he hit on me throughout his set. Got his number afterwards and texted with him the next day, but then I just dropped the ball when I could have met him out again. He actually texted me that next morning though, restoring my faith that not every man is secretly a crazed sexual predator out to destroy my life somehow. Maybe since my paranoia has reached weird degrees I needed something respectful on an extreme level as a cancel, clear, delete. And damn. Now I just want another opportunity to potentially have sex with a comedian and hang. Oh well.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm a straight female. But damn this song is sexy.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why does everyone live in Fishtown? I'm not trying to bump into one fuck buddy while I'm on my way to see another one


----------



## The Chameleon

I want to have passionate, intimate, loving sex. 

.. uh not much else i can think to say :blushed: ..


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I saw another old teacher on a dating app. It's so weird. I personally never had him for any of my subjects. He's so young! He's only 8 yrs older than me! He's actually at the perfect age for me. 

He started teaching at the school when I was in middle school. He was the new Spanish teacher and every girl in the middle and upper school was in love with him. He's so attractive: chiseled good looks, athletic, great body. Tall, dark and handsome is what he is. I used to fantasize about this guy a lot. 

In middle school I played field hockey. I remember one time when I was in the 7th grade the whole team was sitting in a bus in front of the school waiting to go to a game. We were just hanging out when all of a sudden, he walked out of the double doors to the front of the school. He stood there for a second and looked around before he started walking to one of the other buildings. As soon as the girls saw him, they all gasped. Including me. We were all speechless when we saw him. He literally took our breath away. 

I thought it was fucking hilarious after it all happened, but I didn't say anything to anyone because they were all still caught up in the moment. He got every single girl on that bus to look his way and lose their breath. He's still just as good looking as he was back then. He's matured into his looks, which I prefer 

The new male intern at the office is a pretty good looking guy, but he's too young; he's my age. If he were just a few years older, then I'd bag that shit in a heartbeat. He'd look really good in his 30s.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Two of my fuck buddies do stand up. I wonder if they know each other through the local circuit. Or if their material is any good and actually funny. I kind of want to go to one of their shows to find out, but I don't want to ruin the sex



Sorry, spilling random shit onto here that I just need to get out of my head


----------



## Strayfire

jada_artist said:


> If you don't want to have sex than don't. Don't let your friend convince you either. you shouldn't do it unless it's a enthusiastic yes! If you're not sure maybe you could see how cuddling goes and if it feels right to you. So you're virgin? The key thing is to RELAX with your first time. It's not gonna be perfect at all and you won't get much pleasure out of it the first few times.


It's not that. I'm experimenting with something that's been troubling me. 

According to my mind I am heterosexual. I just don't know heterosexual in regards to what. 

I need to keep up the imagination, because so long as I believe I am female then there won't be a problem.

My mind is a weird place. It can imagine me as a male having sex with a female, it can also imagine me as a female having sex with a male, but the idea of me being male and having sex with a male is abhorrent - which is where this strange problem arises from. 

Thing is the very thought is quite scary, but the results could be quite liberating. 

I'm hoping for a 'click' moment or I'll just go back to exclusively dating women. 

No, this is as clear as mud. This is my brain.


----------



## jada_artist

Baefire said:


> It's not that. I'm experimenting with something that's been troubling me.
> 
> According to my mind I am heterosexual. I just don't know heterosexual in regards to what.
> 
> I need to keep up the imagination, because so long as I believe I am female then there won't be a problem.
> 
> My mind is a weird place. It can imagine me as a male having sex with a female, it can also imagine me as a female having sex with a male, but the idea of me being male and having sex with a male is abhorrent - which is where this strange problem arises from.
> 
> Thing is the very thought is quite scary, but the results could be quite liberating.
> 
> I'm hoping for a 'click' moment or I'll just go back to exclusively dating women.
> 
> No, this is as clear as mud. This is my brain.


Ok that is different. I'm not gonna try and pretend I understand what that is like. But I don't think you'll have an answer about whether or not you can be with a guy intimately unless you try. good luck though


----------



## Strayfire

jada_artist said:


> Ok that is different. I'm not gonna try and pretend I understand what that is like. But I don't think you'll have an answer about whether or not you can be with a guy intimately unless you try. good luck though


I don't even understand it. 

It was somewhat awkward when I insisted that my (now-ex) girlfriend peg me with a strap on.

Very awkward. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I have trouble reconciling it all in my head. The act of penetrating someone doesn't really arose me. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Weird huh? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I have a feeling I'd be most comfortable having sex with an MtF girl. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Or I could just stick to cuddling and wishing for a pet kitten. 

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Orgho

Im heterosexual, but i could imagine beeing seduced by a good female looking transgender. Even more if our BMTI works well together.


----------



## The Chameleon

One day I want to fall asleep spooning with him and then fuck in the morning. ^^;


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I hate the way I look. I believe it will always be a barrier to anyone ever being attracted to me.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Double.


----------



## Morpheus83

Nearly any talk of psychoanalysis makes me horny.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I never get to talk to my favorite customer. "damn, dude. Let me hit"


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I really think the co-dancer I hooked up with is ESTP, which explains why things have been so awesome, drama-free and not awkward at all. Nobody's pushing or questioning anything and we both understand that it was just for fun. It should always be like that! It just blows my mind cuz it's never been that easy before and I always think hooking up with a friend or someone in your social circle will end in a disaster


----------



## The Chameleon

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I really think the co-dancer I hooked up with is ESTP, which explains why things have been so awesome, drama-free and not awkward at all. Nobody's pushing or questioning anything and we both understand that it was just for fun. It should always be like that! It just blows my mind cuz it's never been that easy before and I always think hooking up with a friend or someone in your social circle will end in a disaster


jfc how much sex do you even have???

edit: sorry if this sounds like slut shaming lol, or if it's too personal, you just post in this thread all the time :tongue:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

The Chameleon said:


> jfc how much sex do you even have???
> 
> edit: sorry if this sounds like slut shaming lol, or if it's too personal, you just post in this thread all the time :tongue:


Not as much as I'd like. I don't even post everything that I do or that's on my mind. The posting would be nonstop. I just like getting that shit out cuz there's too much going on up there, and I can't tell a lot of the stuff I post on here to my friends. As open as we are with each other, I know she'd judge the shit out of me; whereas on here, I don't give a fuck. 

Like I wasn't going to post about the date I shot down last night; if you're a bad kisser, it's a no go. And how right before the date, I ran into an old fuck buddy as I was getting off my shift. We went back to his place so he could open me up and abuse me a little. Left with bruises on my tits 

I hooked up with the dancer a couple months ago. Was just reflecting on the experience so far


----------



## cinnabun

I really want to have kinky, hot Christmas sex right now. My boyfriend dressed as bad santa and me as a naughty elf sounds really god damn appealing right now. I'm so painfully aroused right now *fans self*.


----------



## The Chameleon

I just got the sudden urge to write porn right now.


----------



## devoid

The kegels fucking worked! =D I was in the midst of sexy time with hot asian dude, and he said, "Clench it." I clenched so hard he was like, "Aack, gently!" I literally grinned, clenched my fist and whispered, "Yes, win!"


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Doing the walk of shame now. Fucked a dude, then fucked another dude who said he never wants sloppy seconds, an hr after that. What he doesn't know can't hurt him.


----------



## mhysa

i don't want to sleep alone anymore.


----------



## smitty1977

mhysa said:


> i don't want to sleep alone anymore.


Welcome to the club. Here have a brochure


----------



## The Chameleon

I want really cuddly and loving christmas sex owo


----------



## Morfy

The Chameleon said:


> I want really cuddly and loving christmas sex owo


Same :blushed:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Is it inappropriate to sext someone today? Just cuz everyone's with their families and shit. I've been thinking about this guy wrecking my holes and body all day and I have this overwhelming desire to tell him


----------



## Dalton

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Is it inappropriate to sext someone today? Just cuz everyone's with their families and shit. I've been thinking about this guy wrecking my holes and body all day and I have this overwhelming desire to tell him


Just give the sexting a Christmas theme and it'll be fine. :kitteh:


----------



## The Chameleon

The Chameleon said:


> I want really cuddly and loving christmas sex owo


I revoke this statement; I want to be as rough and sexy as possible.


----------



## Noctis

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Is it inappropriate to sext someone today? Just cuz everyone's with their families and shit. I've been thinking about this guy wrecking my holes and body all day and I have this overwhelming desire to tell him


Yes it is inappropriate. Refrain from sexting him until it is late at night when everyone is sound asleep, because you wouldn't want grannies, aunts, uncles, grandpas, fathers, or mothers and other family relatives turning heads about a sext in the middle of a family present opening or family dinner, a big no-no.


----------



## 66393

I'd like a girlfriend, but I'm too mean, and usually ruin my interpersonal relationships.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Noctis said:


> Yes it is inappropriate. Refrain from sexting him until it is late at night when everyone is sound asleep, because you wouldn't want grannies, aunts, uncles, grandpas, fathers, or mothers and other family relatives turning heads about a sext in the middle of a family present opening or family dinner, a big no-no.












There you go. For him, "not at all." 

And who the fuck would let all those people just look at their phone and read their texts? Especially when you can see who you get a text from before you unlock your phone. Even if someone got a sext, why would they announce it to have their grannies, aunts, uncles, grandpas, fathers, mothers and other family relatives turning heads? How could all those people possibly know? If you know you got a text from a girl you're fucking, wouldn't you assume it was of a certain matter? 

I didn't text him at all on Christmas, but I was getting sexts from someone else. While I was eating dinner with my family. Thank you for your lesson in sext etiquette


----------



## Noctis

GinningPuma4011 said:


> There you go. For him, "not at all."
> 
> And who the fuck would let all those people just look at their phone and read their texts? Especially when you can see who you get a text from before you unlock your phone. Even if someone got a sext, why would they announce it to have their grannies, aunts, uncles, grandpas, fathers, mothers and other family relatives turning heads? How could all those people possibly know? If you know you got a text from a girl you're fucking, wouldn't you assume it was of a certain matter?
> 
> I didn't text him at all on Christmas, but I was getting sexts from someone else. While I was eating dinner with my family. Thank you for your lesson in sext etiquette


Well texts obviously and sexts presumably have a noise when a new post is made when unsilenced, and no sound when silenced. So, let's turn tables. Suppose if you had no sexts at all, well that is fine, but with sexts you would have to steer clear from nosy or overly judgmental (presumably religiously zealous) family members. These people could know if one sees it, then the other, etc, and then they gossip heartlessly over it. I know that many young adults around my age text and sext under the table, or away from nosy family members. Especially those who are bloodthirsty gossips and religious fanatic. Some people are really nasty like that. Not all family members love other members unconditionally. One thing I learned in life is that love is not unconditional. Some of my family members can be ruthlessly judgmental and overly pious in their religion, as do other people in the world have family members like that and I deeply regret it and dislike it. Or mothers who don't love their sons unconditionally. When my mom learned of my ex, she continuously stepped on my toes (figuratively) and tried to demand me to tell me about her (of course my mom in a judgmental, religiously pious tone), but I stood up for my ex. My brother would intercept some of my facebook comments to women of interest who I knew and he would proceed to tell me that what I was doing was "creepy or "gay" and proceed to tell my mom about some of them. Thankfully, I had the courage to block him two years ago and he hadn't harshly condemned me about my comments since. So yes, some people can have very nosy family members. Take it from me.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Noctis said:


> Well texts obviously and sexts presumably have a noise when a new post is made when unsilenced, and no sound when silenced. So, let's turn tables. Suppose if you had no sexts at all, well that is fine, but with sexts you would have to steer clear from nosy or overly judgmental (presumably religiously zealous) family members. These people could know if one sees it, then the other, etc, and then they gossip heartlessly over it. I know that many young adults around my age text and sext under the table, or away from nosy family members. Especially those who are bloodthirsty gossips and religious fanatic.


Lol. What? Sexts are just dirty texts- either pics or words in a regular text. Texts always have an alert unless you have your phone on silent or vibrate. How could you tell the subject matter of a text before opening it? The best you could do is guess by seeing who it's from. If you're getting distinct alerts from an app that you use to hook up with people, then fine. 

People gossip about a regular ass fucking text? Because how could they possibly know what the text was unless you let them see that it was a dirty message? Find something better to do and get a life. Good thing nobody in my family really gives a fuck about something so mundane as a text. I text out in the open. If you're just texting a friend, what's the big deal? If I'm sexting, I just make sure no one is over my shoulder or nobody can see my screen. It's not a whole big covert operation.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

The big take-away is that you personally don't/won't sext on Christmas. You get stuck in certain situations and find yourself in circumstances that you can't help. That's fine. And I'm free to do whatever the hell I want. Don't project your life and limitations onto other people. Your truth isn't everyone else's


----------



## Noctis

GinningPuma4011 said:


> The big take-away is that you personally don't/won't sext on Christmas. You get stuck in certain situations and find yourself in circumstances that you can't help. That's fine. And I'm free to do whatever the hell I want. Don't project your life and limitations onto other people. Your truth isn't everyone else's


Sure, we all have the free will to do what we want. My truth is my truth, but I did answer your question indirectly, didn't I? Some people have more laid back family members, some do not. Of course I know what sexts are, lol. I am sort of projecting my family experience because of some encounters in which brought back rather unpleasant memories. I generally text privately.


----------



## The Chameleon

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Is it inappropriate to sext someone today? Just cuz everyone's with their families and shit. I've been thinking about this guy wrecking my holes and body all day and I have this overwhelming desire to tell him


Lolnope, i sexted my boyfriend on Christmas =3


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Noctis said:


> Sure, we all have the free will to do what we want. My truth is my truth, but I did answer your question indirectly, didn't I? Some people have more laid back family members, some do not. Of course I know what sexts are, lol. I am sort of projecting my family experience because of some encounters in which brought back rather unpleasant memories. I generally text privately.


Not indirectly. You flat out said it was a no-no. I understand why you were projecting, but that doesn't make it any more right


----------



## Noctis

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Not indirectly. You flat out said it was a no-no. I understand why you were projecting, but that doesn't make it any more right


In front of certain family members of young, it is a plain no-no, such as minors, including young teens and children who may accidentally look at it if you were to look away or accidentally leave your phone unattended. I never have done that, but I can imagine that it may happen to other people. I am trying to think of every possible scenario in my head.


----------



## Noctis

coy said:


> I'd like a girlfriend, but I'm too mean, and usually ruin my interpersonal relationships.


I fear I might shut them out emotionally if I become depressed or worried. I also fear that my straightforwardness might be off putting.


----------



## Noctis

The Chameleon said:


> Lolnope, i sexted my boyfriend on Christmas =3


I have a man crush on Enjolras. ​


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Never put two and two together about who I was fucking until now. Fucked the biggest man-child asshole in the world and it turns out he's one of my favorite local based photographers.


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Never put two and two together about who I was fucking until now. Fucked the biggest man-child asshole in the world and it turns out he's one of my favorite local based photographers.


it often surprises me how small the world is....


----------



## devoid

When I'm single I'm almost completely aromantic. I can have sex with random strangers and feel nothing toward them. But when I find someone I really like, the whole world disappears and I become infatuated. Sometimes I wonder if I actually feel love, or just obsession. Every time I think I love someone, it's usually because I find them so fascinating that I want to observe them all the time and start to value their life above my own. Often I just use relationships as an excuse to ignore my life, because I hate my life and would rather live in someone else's. And of course I feel compassion toward that person, because I feel compassion toward every person. But what's the difference between romantic love and loving thy neighbor? I don't know anymore.

Is love just a false pretense into which we project our insecurities, desires and fantasies? Is there any unique substance to romance?


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> When I'm single I'm almost completely aromantic. I can have sex with random strangers and feel nothing toward them. But when I find someone I really like, the whole world disappears and I become infatuated. Sometimes I wonder if I actually feel love, or just obsession. Every time I think I love someone, it's usually because I find them so fascinating that I want to observe them all the time and start to value their life above my own. Often I just use relationships as an excuse to ignore my life, because I hate my life and would rather live in someone else's. And of course I feel compassion toward that person, because I feel compassion toward every person. But what's the difference between romantic love and loving thy neighbor? I don't know anymore.
> 
> Is love just a false pretense into which we project our insecurities, desires and fantasies? Is there any unique substance to romance?


I would say romance is great when you balance out friendships and time with the special someone. 

If it is mostly with the S/O, then it is an obsession. 

I do not think true love comes until both parties find mutual attraction towards another. 

Love is essentially a projection our insecurities, desires and fantasies, but I am not sure if it is a false pretense.


----------



## Noctis

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Never put two and two together about who I was fucking until now. Fucked the biggest man-child asshole in the world and it turns out he's one of my favorite local based photographers.


I assume a man-child refers to an immature man who is insufferably spoiled, immature (acts like a teen in his twenties), acts entitled to everything, has big man on campus frat boy attitude? Some people associate young men who are shy, live with their parents, basement dwellers, are unemployed, sexually inexperienced and childlike as man-children (think of Andy from 40 year old virgin).


----------



## Fredward

SimplisticFortitude said:


> This thread is extremely telling.


What is it saying?


----------



## with water

Fredward said:


> What is it saying?


Different things, but for the most part that people are totally weird. But I see the below the surface part of the glacier now.


----------



## Flatlander

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Different things, but for the most part that people are totally weird. But I see the below the surface part of the glacier now.


People having an underbelly or being weird is nothing new, though. It's utterly normal to be weird.


----------



## with water

Flatlander said:


> People having an underbelly or being weird is nothing new, though. It's utterly normal to be weird.


Knowing the principle and seeing the specifics are two different experiences, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## Scarab

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Different things, but for the most part that people are totally weird. But I see the below the surface part of the glacier now.


Yeap, people with different preferences than you are totally weird.

*Pats your back* It's okey.


----------



## with water

Scarab said:


> Yeap, people with different preferences than you are totally weird.
> 
> *Pats your back* It's okey.


Yeah, I guess I should have known using the word 'weird' in a confession thread would cause defensive responses. My bad.


----------



## Flatlander

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Knowing the principle and seeing the specifics are two different experiences, as I'm sure you know.



Eh. Specifics never really surprise me after I understand a principle. It becomes "Oh look, another weird one."


----------



## Death Persuades

Etherea said:


> Alternatively, this story could've gone "And I loved it!!! I became a raging homosexual afterwards and guzzle cum all day every day."


I linked to this in my sig. Click the quote thing lol


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Don't worry guys. @SimplisticFortitude is basically trying to say he's relieved to find he's not the only one with "weird" preferences. Ahhh I think this calls for a group hug.


----------



## with water

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Don't worry guys. @SimplisticFortitude is basically trying to say he's relieved to find he's not the only one with "weird" preferences. Ahhh I think this calls for a group hug.


Nah, I might as well be impotent.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Nah, I might as well be impotent.


That doesn't mean you can't have weird preferences. :wink:


----------



## with water

TheProphetLaLa said:


> That doesn't mean you can't have weird preferences. :wink:


Zing.


----------



## Mustafaheart

I sense an indirect sexual confession.... :wink:


----------



## Scarab

Vineink said:


> I sense an indirect sexual confession.... :wink:


And there I stood, with my hand stuck in a tree, not quite sure what to think.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I have no qualms about fucking a married man


----------



## Hiryuuka

I have a thing for webcam stuff, doesn't really matter what. Also pregnant women & threesomes.


----------



## with water

TheProphetLaLa said:


> That doesn't mean you can't have weird preferences. :wink:


Let's hear about yours.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

I've found myself desiring actual sexual contact with someone (specific) for the first time in....ever, really. In this one imagined situation, the fear is gone and there's actual desire. I could totally see myself even initiating...regardless,I've been waking up horny for the last couple days. That's new.

It's probably triggered by hormones and will fade eventually, but it's not that bad.


----------



## PumpkinEater

> It takes two to tango. It's unfortunate that the two of you have never figured it out thus far, but you will have to work together to achieve this. First off, have you ever orgasmed from masturbation? If so, you need to show him what you're doing and try to incorporate some of that into foreplay. If not, you need to practice. The best way to figure out how to please your body is by doing it yourself.
> 
> For another thing, read up on sex. Read technical books on sex and sexuality, or solid articles online (scientifically sound ones, not teen magazine shit). Make your partner read it too. And try new things. If you aren't willing to try or even talk to him about it, it's really only your own fault here. Sex isn't easy to get right and it's not the sole responsibility of one person to make both people happy.


that was extremely helpful, thank you so much for the advice


----------



## koalaroo

Cervix still bruised, 5 days later.


----------



## Vandrer

The Chameleon said:


> I do this all the time. :3


I am new to this whole LDR thing, so there is a lot of first to confess here over the next weeks =)


----------



## knife

Error403 said:


> I recently masturbated to the thought of my long-distance partner. She liked it, a lot.


There's a lot more fire in a partner you actually care for than in all the one-night stands in your part of the world. I'd rather masturbate to a partner who lives twelve time zones away than sleep with somebody I don't care about.


----------



## The Chameleon

Error403 said:


> I am new to this whole LDR thing, so there is a lot of first to confess here over the next weeks =)


Awesome =D I just recently celebrated 7 months with my S.O (who i met on perc haha) so I'm no stranger to "masturbating to the thought of" lol. Do you guys have skype or something similar? Skype sex is like a staple for ldrs and it's even better if one or both of you has a webcam. :3


----------



## Vandrer

The Chameleon said:


> Awesome =D I just recently celebrated 7 months with my S.O (who i met on perc haha) so I'm no stranger to "masturbating to the thought of" lol. Do you guys have skype or something similar? Skype sex is like a staple for ldrs and it's even better if one or both of you has a webcam. :3


Yup, skype is a life saver. :happy:

I recently had her cumming just from her imagining my sexts (which she hadn't tried before), so we will be great in the orgasm department even if we have to spend time apart. Although there is still sort of a frustration afterwards that will have to be worked through for some time.


----------



## drmiller100

i have a friend who flew 1500 miles to spend 7 nights and 8 days with me. This is day 5 and her coochie is sore and my pecker is tired.

whoaaaaaaaa is me...................


----------



## Vandrer

drmiller100 said:


> i have a friend who flew 1500 miles to spend 7 nights and 8 days with me. This is day 5 and her coochie is sore and my pecker is tired.
> 
> whoaaaaaaaa is me...................


I have that same problem coming up, just with 11 days instead of 8 :happy:


----------



## The Chameleon

Error403 said:


> Yup, skype is a life saver. :happy:
> 
> I recently had her cumming just from her imagining my sexts (which she hadn't tried before), so we will be great in the orgasm department even if we have to spend time apart. Although there is still sort of a frustration afterwards that will have to be worked through for some time.


Haha yeah, that's what it was like for the first like 4 months and then I got skype... probably one of the best decisions ever 
Also you'd be surprised with how hard you can cum from Skype sex lol. Doing it with someone else makes it like a thousand percent hotter. 



drmiller100 said:


> i have a friend who flew 1500 miles to spend 7 nights and 8 days with me. This is day 5 and her coochie is sore and my pecker is tired.
> 
> whoaaaaaaaa is me...................


God damn, I have a whole summer coming up. ;3


----------



## cinnabun

Being on the receiving end of a hard spanking is just...
hfuehdjnfdhu:blushed:<3.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Subdrop


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Subdrop


hugs......


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Went through more than half a year of a dry spell, then sudden hot as fuck sex with a person I'm interested in... then just wanting it over, and over, and over... it's a fucking killer. 

Also, I really want to orgasm. :| But really, it doesn't seem possible all by myself. I need the dude, need him so bad. :blushed:


----------



## The Chameleon

body pls. stop wanting dick when ur doing the thing. pls wait a week thx

also, unrelated but i'm totally opening up to the idea of anal owo


----------



## Brian1

So, I'm not sure this is a sexual confession? Co-workers from work, and, I need to let this out. So, if people are gay, lesbian, and, are reading this thread, and, you come across this post, this might be something that strikes a chord. I realize this person is from the old world, and, it may just be a culture clash, but, there's this I want to say minority immigrant complex of overbearing smother you with the love here. At the same time, he screams closet gay man. Anyhow. I think I have to call it, that someone at work has a gay crush on me. And he's the type of gay that acts straight, in a very straight stereotypical way. I get the feeling he's a gay man, that had his straight family, and, found himself very unhappy with that, and, he felt his life was over, as a 60 something, so, put it all in the next generation. He's, almost to an extreme extent, happy to see me, to the point where sometimes its hard for me to do my job, because, he's always making conversation with me. Ironically he's given me lectures how I should do my job, as dedicated as him. Anyhow, it started, and, when I say it started, I'm talking about 5 years ago, as I can hold my feelings, and, bury them real deep, and, brush it off as that's work. I come from a family that says work is by definition, a place you get paid for being at, that you don't want to be there, you work with crazy people, and, at the end of the day you say to yourself, work is work, it's not fun, that's why they don't call it play. But, it started with overtures of asking to come over to my house. But recently he jumped the shark, and, went into gay territory. He wants me to wear a cowboy hat to work, and, tonight he openly talked about penises to me, and, not letting me leave the conversation, and, I was just uncomfortable, during the whole penis, masturbation, prostate cancer lecture. He's the type of person that sometimes asks for it.

So, that felt good, to get out of my system. I guess, at work, my deal is, I come in, I do the work, I don't open up to other people. I don't mind having the occasional bromance, I've had one before, but, I don't think work is the place for that type of thing. Casual friendship, yes, but, nothing deeper.


----------



## Faiora

Brian1 said:


> work is by definition, a place you get paid for being at, that you don't want to be there, you work with crazy people, and, at the end of the day you say to yourself, work is work, it's not fun, that's why they don't call it play.


Work doesn't have to be like that. 
If I were in your situation (or any situation that meant I wasn't enjoying my time at work), I would be looking for a new job right now. 



Brian1 said:


> tonight he openly talked about penises to me, and, not letting me leave the conversation, and, I was just uncomfortable, during the whole penis, masturbation, prostate cancer lecture.


Under most guidelines I'm aware of, this qualifies as sexual harassment. Talk to HR.


----------



## VacantPsalm

I forgot that jacking off while still kind of in a state of meditation leads to everything slooooowing dooooown. Like, 3x as long or more.


----------



## hey_all_beautiful_people

> I do the work, I don't open up to other people. I don't mind having the occasional bromance, I've had one before, but, I don't think work is the place for that type of thing. Casual friendship, yes, but, nothing deeper.


Yeah dude, my family taught me this adage, "Don't get your meat from the same place you get your bread." I understand what he's going through, he's starting to explore possibly, but it's not right to happen in the workplace. I would shutdown those conversations, say, "I got a meeting" etc and limit it to work. In my case, if he keeps doing it, complain.

Or just quit your job, or have him quit his and get it on! j/k

Well, this forum is the appropriate place for that kind of discussion, so I've always wanted to bang a secretary at my former job. She was hawt.
I also want to have sex with anal beads in me and a woman on top.
The list goes on...Oh yeah, I had sex on a balcony once! No one could see, but hey.


----------



## Faiora

hey_all_beautiful_people said:


> "Don't get your meat from the same place you get your bread."


I'm confused... what if I get my honey from the same place I buy bread? Is that different?
And I get meat and for myself the same place I get it for my cat. 
This is all very confusing.


----------



## devoid

I broke it. D'x

My boyfriend had trouble orgasming and he seems quite upset/concerned about it. This is the... third time that this has happened with me. One of my ex's started having serious ED after we were together for a few months, and another couldn't orgasm at all for 24 hours despite great effort. I'm starting to think it's not healthy for men to have sex more than three times a day haha. At least not for any extended period of time. Is it my fault that I'm an insatiable nymphomaniac? x3

Mm, maybe it's his fault that he always pounces on me again if I keep my clothes off... <3


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

devoid said:


> I broke it. D'x
> 
> My boyfriend had trouble orgasming and he seems quite upset/concerned about it. This is the... third time that this has happened with me. One of my ex's started having serious ED after we were together for a few months, and another couldn't orgasm at all for 24 hours despite great effort. I'm starting to think it's not healthy for men to have sex more than three times a day haha. At least not for any extended period of time. Is it my fault that I'm an insatiable nymphomaniac? x3
> 
> Mm, maybe it's his fault that he always pounces on me again if I keep my clothes off... <3


I doubt this would ever be the problem with any man with a healthy sexual appetite, lol. Three times a day, though.. for an extended period of time might dry a dude up. Not sure. Then again, I think plenty of guys whack it enough in their younger years that that amount of sex wouldn't be a problem. Could just be a freaky coincidence that it's happened more than once for you.


----------



## devoid

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I doubt this would ever be the problem with any man with a healthy sexual appetite, lol. Three times a day, though.. for an extended period of time might dry a dude up. Not sure. Then again, I think plenty of guys whack it enough in their younger years that that amount of sex wouldn't be a problem. Could just be a freaky coincidence that it's happened more than once for you.


You are so very wrong. xD And also sexist. Just to let you know.

I was reading a few articles online, including one from Men's Health, which say that penises get worn out after having a lot of sex (examples include 3 times a day, or 1-2 hour-long sessions). Penises, unlike vaginae, have a refractory period, meaning they need a break to recharge between orgasms. This is because the penis becomes depleted of oxygen when erect. Repeatedly depleting it of oxygen in a small time frame can exhaust the muscle, as well as draining the man hormonally of his dopamine and endorphin levels. Men's Health recommends taking a two day break for your penis.

It's an obnoxious myth that "any man with a sexual appetite" can go on fucking indefinitely. I think that simply comes from most women having a lower sex drive than their male counterpart, which means they never get to test their man's limits. As a nympho, I've always been the one with a higher sex drive in my relationships. And the only relationship in which I met my "equal" in sexual appetite ended up having some issues there. He got erectile dysfunction quite often after we moved in together, because we were having sex 3-5 times a day for months on end. It became quite physically painful for both of us.

But in my experience, most men (even young ones) only really want to have sex about 2-4 times a week. They might get excited about the idea of having lots of sex all the time, but in practice they flake out and end up being the ones to say "I have a headache!" or "I'm tired. Can we just cuddle?" x3 I think most can push themselves to have sex once a day, but as soon as it gets to twice a day they get exhausted and lose interest. And some really don't desire sex more than once a week. It's no freaky coincidence that I've had partners who were exhausted from sex. Can you imagine living in a world where you could exert physical energy into a squishy organ 24/7 with no health consequences?

Also, when you bring up masturbation, it's a bit of a different topic. Most men don't masturbate for more than 15 minutes at a time. But at least with my current partner, sex often lasts 20-40 minutes, sometimes longer. A few ex's used to go on for over an hour at a time, which got pretty tiring. So when you know that it's the erection which strains the muscle most, not the climax, you can count sex as the same as masturbating two, three or four times in a row. How many men do you know who masturbate 9-12 times a day?


----------



## The Chameleon

i want him so bad omg ;; i just want him to grab me and bend me over and fuck me from behind until i scream, fuck me so hard and rough that i'm sore the next day ;W;


----------



## devoid

Confession: His penis is a bit smaller than I'm used to, and I love it!! :blushed:

Remember when I said white guys were always a bit big for me and I joked I would only date Asians from now on? Well I found one and sex feels amazing! :3 Not perpetually sore anymore, never get that awful feeling of something grating against my pelvic bone, no UTIs so far, and I'm not constantly tearing the skin up in there or bruising my cervix. It's just... so pleasant and fuzzy feeling and mmmmnnn.

Also, he's so freaking cute I would date him without sex.  Gah, who am I?


----------



## hey_all_beautiful_people

> Is it my fault that I'm an insatiable nymphomaniac? x3


Absolutely no, I don't think it's your fault.
In my opinion, if you need to have sex that often, why not just have a primary partner and some casual stuff on the side? Your primary can recharge and the casual dude(s) can pick up the slack.


----------



## devoid

hey_all_beautiful_people said:


> Absolutely no, I don't think it's your fault.
> In my opinion, if you need to have sex that often, why not just have a primary partner and some casual stuff on the side? Your primary can recharge and the casual dude(s) can pick up the slack.


Haha, there are several answers to that question. For one thing, I feel very naturally monogamous. I've tried polyamory once and it was heart-wrenching for me to split my attention between different people. When I'm in a relationship I am 100% committed. It's hard for me to even look at other people like that.

For another thing, there is a big difference between how much sex I desire and how much sex is healthy. I once had sex ten times in one day, some of them hour-long sessions. Was it fun? Very!! Would I do it again? No fucking way. Every inch of my body was sore and my vagina felt like ground beef. It was red and throbbing. It took me back to high school, when I used to masturbate 7 times a day and my vagina was just perpetually bleeding and sore. So having sex more than 2-3 times a day is probably a really bad idea for anyone, not just the men. It can also cause you to deplete your dopamine and endorphin levels, which basically causes you to be depressed for the rest of the day. Not cool.

And another important factor is time. Yesterday I probably spent 2.5 hours having sex between the morning and evening. The day before it was possibly longer than that. Some days I've gone for 4-5 hours, and once 9 hours in a day just having sex. That's a massive waste of my time. I'm not a hedonist. I have work and friends and hobbies. I almost got fired once because I chose to have morning sex and ended up missing a meeting. Sure it's a lovely thought to live in perpetual endorphin rush, but I would like to be able to say that I contributed something to the world, and indeed my own relationship/home, instead of mindlessly pursuing self gratification.

And finally, I made the decision to stop having casual sex altogether when I realised that I am a sex addict. Nymphomania is actually a quite serious addiction, considered to be stronger than heroin addiction. Because women (like myself) can have multiple orgasms in a row in often increasing intensity, it's a drug that you just can't get enough of. And I realised that I was letting it control my life. I got into some really stupid relationships that stemmed from one night stands, and I've had some very risky sexual encounters (unprotected sex with strangers, to name a thing) which I am very fortunate to have come out of without any STDs. When I'm single, I use sex as an emotional and physical crutch. When I'm upset, scared, lonely, angry, low self esteem... I have sex with strangers just to calm myself down. When my chronic illness flares up and pain killers aren't working, I look to that dopamine rush to numb me. I can't live like that anymore. I can't let sex become the center of my life. And most importantly, I want to be able to have meaningful, loving relationships instead of using casual sex to hide my fear of intimacy.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

devoid said:


> You are so very wrong. xD And also sexist. Just to let you know.
> 
> I was reading a few articles online, including one from Men's Health, which say that penises get worn out after having a lot of sex (examples include 3 times a day, or 1-2 hour-long sessions). Penises, unlike vaginae, have a refractory period, meaning they need a break to recharge between orgasms. This is because the penis becomes depleted of oxygen when erect. Repeatedly depleting it of oxygen in a small time frame can exhaust the muscle, as well as draining the man hormonally of his dopamine and endorphin levels. Men's Health recommends taking a two day break for your penis.
> 
> It's an obnoxious myth that "any man with a sexual appetite" can go on fucking indefinitely. I think that simply comes from most women having a lower sex drive than their male counterpart, which means they never get to test their man's limits. As a nympho, I've always been the one with a higher sex drive in my relationships. And the only relationship in which I met my "equal" in sexual appetite ended up having some issues there. He got erectile dysfunction quite often after we moved in together, because we were having sex 3-5 times a day for months on end. It became quite physically painful for both of us.
> 
> But in my experience, most men (even young ones) only really want to have sex about 2-4 times a week. They might get excited about the idea of having lots of sex all the time, but in practice they flake out and end up being the ones to say "I have a headache!" or "I'm tired. Can we just cuddle?" x3 I think most can push themselves to have sex once a day, but as soon as it gets to twice a day they get exhausted and lose interest. And some really don't desire sex more than once a week. It's no freaky coincidence that I've had partners who were exhausted from sex. Can you imagine living in a world where you could exert physical energy into a squishy organ 24/7 with no health consequences?
> 
> Also, when you bring up masturbation, it's a bit of a different topic. Most men don't masturbate for more than 15 minutes at a time. But at least with my current partner, sex often lasts 20-40 minutes, sometimes longer. A few ex's used to go on for over an hour at a time, which got pretty tiring. So when you know that it's the erection which strains the muscle most, not the climax, you can count sex as the same as masturbating two, three or four times in a row. How many men do you know who masturbate 9-12 times a day?


Definitely not sexist, but you hit the nail on the head with 



> I think that simply comes from most women having a lower sex drive than their male counterpart, which means they never get to test their man's limits.


 which would be why I said what I said. I definitely don't have a high sex drive, so.. yeah, at the most in a relationship I'd crave it like once a day, if that lol. I've always been the one who refused sex because my ex ALWAYS wanted it. But we only had it like twice a week because I just wasn't feeling it, so I suppose that left me under the wrong impression, eh? Like you said, typically women don't have as high sex drives so we never really see a guy's limit being hit, but damn.. I guess I can see how multiple times a day can wear a dude out. :bored:


----------



## devoid

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Definitely not sexist, but you hit the nail on the head with
> 
> which would be why I said what I said. I definitely don't have a high sex drive, so.. yeah, at the most in a relationship I'd crave it like once a day, if that lol. I've always been the one who refused sex because my ex ALWAYS wanted it. But we only had it like twice a week because I just wasn't feeling it, so I suppose that left me under the wrong impression, eh? Like you said, typically women don't have as high sex drives so we never really see a guy's limit being hit, but damn.. I guess I can see how multiple times a day can wear a dude out. :bored:


Sorry, it's one of those gender stereotypes that really bothers me. I've seen how it impacts the male ego. I've met a lot of men who have lower than average sex drives and frequently ask "What's wrong with me?" or "Am I asexual?" Sometimes their (higher sex drive) girlfriends will mercilessly taunt them and complain, or just take it very personally. Many of my partners have been completely devastated when they can't keep up with my sex drive, feeling like they're less of a man for it, or assuming I'll just seek someone else. And men who are demi or asexual have a really awful time dealing with society's expectations. I actually know one man who has a very low sex drive and is basically demi, but he's so concerned with public image that he goes out to bars picking up women, and then doesn't have sex with them, just to keep up appearances.

Women often get frustrated with their men's sex drive because the hormone which stimulates sexual appetite is testosterone. The average woman has a third the amount of testosterone of the average man (that's not directly proportionate to their sex drives though, since in men more testosterone is needed to build muscle mass and maintain strong bones). However, some women are more high testosterone, and some men are very low testosterone. So we fall into these stereotypes that all women who enjoy sex are sluts or just outright lying to seek attention, while men who don't enjoy sex must be gay or somehow physically crippled. With the rise of Feminism, it's no longer quite as socially acceptable to call a woman who enjoys sex a slut. But if a woman calls a man gay or pathetic for not wanting sex, it's hilarious to everyone else. I think it's become one of the more upsetting double standards, that men are expected to both cater to women's sexual limitations and emotions, yet have no limitations or feelings of their own.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

devoid said:


> So we fall into these stereotypes that all women who enjoy sex are sluts or just outright lying to seek attention, while men who don't enjoy sex must be gay or somehow physically crippled. With the rise of Feminism, it's no longer quite as socially acceptable to call a woman who enjoys sex a slut. But if a woman calls a man gay or pathetic for not wanting sex, it's hilarious to everyone else. I think it's become one of the more upsetting double standards, that men are expected to both cater to women's sexual limitations and emotions, yet have no limitations or feelings of their own.


It is really sad that these stereotypes ever came to be, and still are actively applied to gender roles. That's what society does, though, and it's really limiting to people who aren't the poster child of their gender expectations and stereotypes. Continuing off of what you said a bit, I wouldn't be at all surprised if a lot of men didn't compensate for their lower sex drive by actually pursuing sex _more_, regardless of their actual desire for it. Peer pressure can be a terrible thing. And likewise, women don't pursue sex as much as they really would like because of the condemnation stamped to them if they do pursue their natural desires.


----------



## devoid

perpetuallyreticent said:


> It is really sad that these stereotypes ever came to be, and still are actively applied to gender roles. That's what society does, though, and it's really limiting to people who aren't the poster child of their gender expectations and stereotypes. Continuing off of what you said a bit, I wouldn't be at all surprised if a lot of men didn't compensate for their lower sex drive by actually pursuing sex _more_, regardless of their actual desire for it. Peer pressure can be a terrible thing. And likewise, women don't pursue sex as much as they really would like because of the condemnation stamped to them if they do pursue their natural desires.


Yep. And that's not even dealing with the context of marriage. xP I've now spoken with three married couples in this exact same situation, where both partners hate their sex life but neither is willing to talk about it out of their own insecurity and/or resentment. In all of these marriages, the man was for whatever reason not getting his wife to orgasm as easily as they did in the start of the relationship. And instead of talking about it, the woman bitterly complained, "Why doesn't he care about me? If he only loved me more the sex would be better. Sex is good when it's with someone you love, right?" Then the men would complain, "My wife won't have sex with me. She seems to just hate sex and it makes me feel so unattractive. Doesn't she love me? If she loved me she would want to have sex with me, right?"

So in two of these cases I talked with the wife, and asked if they'd ever tried to show their husband how to pleasure them through foreplay and such. "No! Why should I have to teach him how to have sex? Men are supposed to be good at sex. He's doing this on purpose." And in one of these cases I talked to the husband, and asked him if he had tried doing more sexual favors for his wife. "No," he said, "She says she likes sex a bit rough. She used to always tell me how great it is. I'm pretty sure I'm doing it right."

Two of the couples got a divorce, and as far as I know the other one is still living together miserably and making their children miserable as well. What a different world it would be if people didn't resort to getting a damn divorce rather than TALKING to each other. >.> But we care more about fitting into stereotypes and judging each other than expressing sympathy.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

devoid said:


> stuff


And this is why communication is most definitely either #1 or #2 most important things in a relationship. I'd venture to say it even falls before the actual _love_ aspect of the relationship, if you're aiming for success and happiness. Communication can solve practically anything, even if you find you're just not compatible, at least if you talk about it with the person, there's no misunderstanding. I do find this is a HUGE problem with women, especially in marriage. They don't think they should have to tell their spouse what they want, but oh on the contrary, you do. It's the same as when females casually drop hints and expect the men to understand. Men and women really are very different in some aspects, and the expectations we pin on men can be so unreasonable sometimes. (although, I know plenty of women don't do this, I'm just speaking in general that I know so, so many women that _do_ do this.)

And then, with all of that miscommunication (or lack there of), the women get frustrated and so do the men. And what could have been a successful marriage, ultimately ends because the people don't understand that communicating with one another is key, and expecting the other person to know what you want, in sex or otherwise, without vocalizing it, is absurd and will get you nothing but frustration.

Girls, if you want a guy to be an expert at cunnilingus-- talk with him about it. Don't expect him to just know how to bring you to an orgasm if he 1) has no prior experience, or 2) dealt with exes that never helped him improve.

you don't see teachers observe their students, see that they're doing a math equation wrong and let them continue on without some form of educating them, and then wonder why they failed the test. the game applies to relationships, and even sex-- help eachother out, none of us start out as experts. (and even if you do, you can help your partner and make the experience that much better. it's a win/win, really.)


----------



## devoid

perpetuallyreticent said:


> And this is why communication is most definitely either #1 or #2 most important things in a relationship. I'd venture to say it even falls before the actual _love_ aspect of the relationship, if you're aiming for success and happiness. Communication can solve practically anything, even if you find you're just not compatible, at least if you talk about it with the person, there's no misunderstanding. I do find this is a HUGE problem with women, especially in marriage. They don't think they should have to tell their spouse what they want, but oh on the contrary, you do. It's the same as when females casually drop hints and expect the men to understand. Men and women really are very different in some aspects, and the expectations we pin on men can be so unreasonable sometimes. (although, I know plenty of women don't do this, I'm just speaking in general that I know so, so many women that _do_ do this.)
> 
> And then, with all of that miscommunication (or lack there of), the women get frustrated and so do the men. And what could have been a successful marriage, ultimately ends because the people don't understand that communicating with one another is key, and expecting the other person to know what you want, in sex or otherwise, without vocalizing it, is absurd and will get you nothing but frustration.
> 
> Girls, if you want a guy to be an expert at cunnilingus-- talk with him about it. Don't expect him to just know how to bring you to an orgasm if he 1) has no prior experience, or 2) dealt with exes that never helped him improve.
> 
> you don't see teachers observe their students, see that they're doing a math equation wrong and let them continue on without some form of educating them, and then wonder why they failed the test. the game applies to relationships, and even sex-- help eachother out, none of us start out as experts. (and even if you do, you can help your partner and make the experience that much better. it's a win/win, really.)


Haha, I even sent one of the women this study on monkeys, where they raised baby monkeys without any contact with other adult monkeys. And they didn't know how to have sex. The female monkeys ended up being raped by the wild male ones after several failed attempts by the males to seduce them. And the males who were raised in captivity just never could have sex.

Of course when I showed this to the woman she said, "We're not monkeys! Sex is natural!" xD There's no convincing some people. In Asia there was actually a problem for some time where young married couples weren't having sex because there was so little discussion of sex within the families. Several couples went to fertility clinics and were discovered to have never had intercourse, but merely slept next to each other naked. And all of the men I tell this to of course say, "That's bullshit! I figured out how to have sex the first time without any help." So I just ask, "Had you ever seen porn or sex in movies? Had you ever talked about it with friends in school?"

Sometimes I wonder if the majority of the human race is having incredibly terrible sex entirely because of our unwillingness to talk about it. Cavemen probably had way better sex from watching others in their village and thinking, "Well that looks fun. We should try that."


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

devoid said:


> Of course when I showed this to the woman she said, "We're not monkeys! Sex is natural!" xD There's no convincing some people. In Asia there was actually a problem for some time where young married couples weren't having sex because there was so little discussion of sex within the families. Several couples went to fertility clinics and were discovered to have never had intercourse, but merely slept next to each other naked. And all of the men I tell this to of course say, "That's bullshit! I figured out how to have sex the first time without any help." So I just ask, "Had you ever seen porn or sex in movies? Had you ever talked about it with friends in school?"
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if the majority of the human race is having incredibly terrible sex entirely because of our unwillingness to talk about it. Cavemen probably had way better sex from watching others in their village and thinking, "Well that looks fun. We should try that."


lol, some people just have no knowledge of what evolution really implies. sure, we're more intelligent than monkeys/apes/chimps/what you will, but the instincts are the same. we control them better, but despite what most people want to believe, the urge for sex is primarily there because of the instinct to reproduce. I do think at some point, even without help, we tend to understand our own bodies. I mean, I have a 4 yr old niece who, without getting into too much detail, does some self exploration, and when asked why she does it by her parents, she responds with "because it feels good". She isn't subjected to anything inappropriate, doesn't learn it from anywhere, so.. we do understand some things as a species, but the expectation that we should know everything in terms of sex is just ridiculous. This is why porn can be so bad if a person doesn't know where to draw the line with idealizing what they see in porn, in real people in real relationships. (Because typically 90% of what you see in porn is exaggerated or isn't realistic at all. the moans and everything are usually fake as fuck.) And even just things we learn from society, we'll take and internalize it and have these ideals and expectations that just can't be reached without having established some acknowledgement of it first. 

Basically, some people are very ignorant when it comes to intimacy in relationships, and just relationships as a general thing.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

slightly more on topic: I had a sex dream last night and it was very, very vivid... I need to have more sex dreams. dammit brain, why don't you explore the more intimate parts of yourself and my memories and produce more hot, steamy sex-filled dreams? or why don't I remember more of them, at least :|


----------



## Strayfire

I thought love would be destined by the stars. 

I thought my lover would be made for me, my soulmate. Destined to only love me.

Then I realised: I'm not made for anyone, my love is reserved for a generic caricature. 

It is fickle, easily substituted, infinitely replaceable. Almost a commodity.

Then I cried.


----------



## Razef

I've been trying to get multiple orgasms lately. I don't believe men can get multiple orgasms naturally, right? I've made it to almost two orgasms today. Any males who are able to orgasm multiple times and have any advice? I'm envious of women, they can do so naturally and I believe they have a greater sexual experience, though I may be wrong.

I've been exploring sexually lately, from techniques to increasing the time I last.

As one might see I'm not experienced in sex, so I may be wrong with everything I say 

Though I'd like advice if anyone has any.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Razef said:


> I've been trying to get multiple orgasms lately. I don't believe men can get multiple orgasms naturally, right? I've made it to almost two orgasms today. Any males who are able to orgasm multiple times and have any advice? I'm envious of women, they can do so naturally and I believe they have a greater sexual experience, though I may be wrong.
> 
> I've been exploring sexually lately, from techniques to increasing the time I last.
> 
> As one might see I'm not experienced in sex, so I may be wrong with everything I say
> 
> Though I'd like advice if anyone has any.


It is possible, but most guys seem to be woefully ignorant of their bodies and functions, plus wouldn't be willing to go there, anyway. Oh, and because of the medication I'm on for anxiety and depression, I've had some interesting experiences. So, I'll leave you to be the judge of what's "natural" or not.


----------



## Faiora

Razef said:


> I've been trying to get multiple orgasms lately. I don't believe men can get multiple orgasms naturally, right? I've made it to almost two orgasms today. Any males who are able to orgasm multiple times and have any advice? I'm envious of women, they can do so naturally and I believe they have a greater sexual experience, though I may be wrong.
> 
> I've been exploring sexually lately, from techniques to increasing the time I last.
> 
> As one might see I'm not experienced in sex, so I may be wrong with everything I say
> 
> Though I'd like advice if anyone has any.


I'm female, so I can't really give you advice on how to achieve multiple orgasms as a male. However, I think sex is different for men and women in more ways than that, and I have a sneaking suspicion that male orgasms are satisfying on a level that female orgasms aren't. 

Don't get me wrong, I find orgasms fantastic, and I don't think male orgasms are necessarily _better_. I just think the component of semen—that physical movement of fluid—adds a dimension that's very different. 

Also, I personally don't orgasm every time I have sex. When I do, I often have multiple orgasms (if only because of extra foreplay, or stretching out playtime after using masturbation and toys), but the fact is, it really, truly isn't necessary for me to orgasm to enjoy sex. The entire buildup process is pleasurable, and the lack of orgasm isn't usually a source of frustration (with the exception of special circumstances, like being brought very very close and kept there).

It's fine to experiment and see what your body can do, but I think the experiences are different enough overall that you shouldn't feel like you're missing out. Enjoy your body for what it is.


----------



## Vandrer

@Razef

What do you mean by multiple orgasms? Like in the span of 24 hours or within the same sex session? or?


----------



## ClarityOfVision

Razef said:


> I've been trying to get multiple orgasms lately. I don't believe men can get multiple orgasms naturally, right? I've made it to almost two orgasms today. Any males who are able to orgasm multiple times and have any advice? I'm envious of women, they can do so naturally and I believe they have a greater sexual experience, though I may be wrong.
> 
> I've been exploring sexually lately, from techniques to increasing the time I last.
> 
> As one might see I'm not experienced in sex, so I may be wrong with everything I say
> 
> Though I'd like advice if anyone has any.


Let me explain: It's definitely possible for males to have two orgasms. I once had 3, there is a short recharge time between each one though. To have 2 orgasms I need to not be tired and have had enough to eat. I don't remember the criteria for the one time I had 3, that was also after a long time of no sex. Sometimes after we finish my GF will try to get it on again, usually succeeding xD So don't be discouraged. The maximum amount of orgasms I once had on a day was 6. The most in the shortest time span was 4 in 2 hours.


----------



## Razef

Ravn said:


> @Razef
> 
> What do you mean by multiple orgasms? Like in the span of 24 hours or within the same sex session? or?


In a short time span, so just in the same session. More information here, one of the few things I've read. Does this mean that you're also interested :tongue:?


----------



## Vandrer

Razef said:


> In a short time span, so just in the same session. More information here, one of the few things I've read. Does this mean that you're also interested :tongue:?


Now you have got me interested xD

It sounds like tantric sex to some degree.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Dude is seriously packing some fucking heat. He's also a show-er. And he lasts a long time. I was so sore and tender at the end of round 1. He didn't even stop after he came, he kept going til he came a second time. It felt amazing, but I was very tender. We fell asleep and after we woke up, both of us wanted to go for round 3. He didn't even fuck me hard; he's just thick and he got so deep 

I liked his expression when I stroked his ego; telling him how deep, thick and good he felt. I saw the same expression when he was making me loud. His face said, "that's right, bitch. You better fucking know it." He isn't very vocal during sex, but I love reading his face and getting his affection 

"I'm sorry... Do you want me to be more quiet?"
"I want you to be you"

Oh my god


----------



## Razef

Faiora said:


> Don't get me wrong, I find orgasms fantastic, and I don't think male orgasms are necessarily _better_. I just think the component of semen—that physical movement of fluid—adds a dimension that's very different.


Hm.. I'm not sure, though I do remember that the my first time I thought that I had to pee so I stopped. Felt very strange lol. Though women have can ejaculate too, but it may feel very different.


----------



## 7rr7s

Razef said:


> Hm.. I'm not sure, though I do remember that the my first time I thought that I had to pee so I stopped. Felt very strange lol. Though women have can ejaculate too, but it may feel very different.


Loll I remember the first time I did. I freaked out and thought I broke my dick. I think I was too young to actually ejaculate though. XD. Interestingly enough, I was watching a war movie before I did it. Not sure what that means. Loll.


----------



## VacantPsalm

Razef said:


> In a short time span, so just in the same session. More information here, one of the few things I've read. Does this mean that you're also interested :tongue:?


Well, I gave it a shot. And I should of done more than just skim it, because then I would of noticed that ejaculating = you dropped it. Still was able to drag myself back up and go again. ("Drag" is definitely how I would describe it. Not that it was bad, but it was work.)

What was interesting, is my brain needed a shift in content. After I came the first time, I was "done" with that flavor of stimulation and had to switch gears to get back up. I went more modest/mental/consensual (thoughts of her teasing/encouraging me) and less physical (touchy touchy!) I wonder if it's because my brain took over, as it does whenever I finish, except instead of telling me I'm crazy it rolled up it's sleeves and said, "my turn!"

I wanna test this concept more... Is it a 5w4 thing to be this scientific about my body/mind/emotions?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Kombucha and handlebar mustaches


------------------------------------------------


It's weird when you see someone you used to know. You're polite and go through the motions, then you remember everything they said to you before. Like, how much they wanted to stretch your asshole and make you show them your pink sock and how they wanted you to give them a prostate massage and stretch their asshole out as well. And how much they wanted to piss and cum in your ass. Huh.


----------



## Hiryuuka

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Kombucha and handlebar mustaches
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> It's weird when you see someone you used to know. You're polite and go through the motions, then you remember everything they said to you before. Like, how much they wanted to stretch your asshole and make you show them your pink sock and how they wanted you to give them a prostate massage and stretch their asshole out as well. And how much they wanted to piss and cum in your ass. Huh.


Well then 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyyukon

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Loll I remember the first time I did. I freaked out and thought I broke my dick. I think I was too young to actually ejaculate though. XD. Interestingly enough, I was watching a war movie before I did it. Not sure what that means. Loll.


Lmfao.

I swear, I feel like before you have sex you have like 10 big screen TVs in the bedroom all playing super violent movies, like Sin City, Apocalypse Now, maybe a UFC pay-per-view, and maybe Natural Born Killers. 





Yeah, ha, my first time, it had kind of been explained by a buddy, but the experience was like, "wwhhhaaaat the helll...."


----------



## Sara Torailles

Razef said:


> I've been trying to get multiple orgasms lately. I don't believe men can get multiple orgasms naturally, right? I've made it to almost two orgasms today. Any males who are able to orgasm multiple times and have any advice? I'm envious of women, they can do so naturally and I believe they have a greater sexual experience, though I may be wrong.
> 
> I've been exploring sexually lately, from techniques to increasing the time I last.
> 
> As one might see I'm not experienced in sex, so I may be wrong with everything I say
> 
> Though I'd like advice if anyone has any.


Well... I don't identify as male, really, but I got the anatomy you're looking for and can experience multiple fully ejaculatory orgasms.

But I don't think I can help you. It's just something I naturally experience. My refractory period is really short. If I wait a week to masturbate, I can't be satisfied until I get two orgasms in one masturbation session at least.

I heard a lot of men can change their orgasmic tendencies through training their pelvic muscles. I know I would squeeze them really tight post-ejaculation and override the signals if there were any, but I think they meant squeezing it before ejaculation to keep the orgasm and prevent the ejaculation.

If there's any advice, I guess, it would be to do Kegels. They can give you an erection if you learn how to squeeze. It's the same muscle that stops your pee.

If you masturbate too much, though, the inside of your penis starts to hurt... Until you get another erection. Then the cycle repeats and you masturbate and it hurts again.

Oh, and women don't have overall sex more than men. There would have to be an inordinate amount of lesbian experiences for that to pan out mathematically.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Hiryuuka said:


> Well then
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Actually kind of miss him. I liked a lot about him.


----------



## blood roots

Eh. Asking what time it is during sex.

That wasn't implying that the sex was bad by any means (it wasn't), my head just genuinely took a turn and started thinking about something irrelevant to the moment as it does quite often. From sex to everyday conversations I will zone out and it just fucking happens sometimes but I still feel bad about it. He took it the wrong way as most would.
lol.


----------



## Razef

Torai said:


> Oh, and women don't have overall sex more than men. There would have to be an inordinate amount of lesbian experiences for that to pan out mathematically.


I never said they hade more sex, I said that I thought they got more pleasure from sex, specifically orgasms seem more intense. I probably used a wrong word.


----------



## Kito

I love finding people who share your kinks. Even if you're only talking about them, not doing them. It makes you feel absolutely disgusting, in the best possible way.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Razef said:


> I never said they hade more sex, I said that I thought they got more pleasure from sex, specifically orgasms seem more intense. I probably used a wrong word.


Oh, I see what you mean. I think it was a misinterpretation on my part. Something you might want to look into for full body orgasms and that sort of thing is prostatic orgasms. I've heard some men report intense orgasms with that. It involves butt-play, if that's not your thing. Some straight men are squeamish about it, but it doesn't make you gay or anything. (I'm pretty hardcore into both with intense frequency, and a woman can peg you and it's still man-on-woman sex.)


----------



## Morpheus83

Kito said:


> I love finding people who share your kinks. Even if you're only talking about them, not doing them. It makes you feel absolutely disgusting, in the best possible way.


Georges Bataille would probably (secretly) approve :tongue:


----------



## VacantPsalm

Torai said:


> ... It involves butt-play, if that's not your thing. Some straight men are squeamish about it, but it doesn't make you gay or anything. (I'm pretty hardcore into both with intense frequency, and a woman can peg you and it's still man-on-woman sex.)


I can confirm this. I am strait and enjoy playing with my ass and my cum. Doing so has not made me desire other men. Yay for exploring my own body!


----------



## 7rr7s

johnnyyukon said:


> Lmfao.
> 
> I swear, I feel like before you have sex you have like 10 big screen TVs in the bedroom all playing super violent movies, like Sin City, Apocalypse Now, maybe a UFC pay-per-view, and maybe Natural Born Killers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ha, my first time, it had kind of been explained by a buddy, but the experience was like, "wwhhhaaaat the helll...."


That would actually be kind of hot. Maybe add in some Clockwork Orange for a little bit of the old Ultra Violence. ;D.


----------



## 7rr7s

Torai said:


> Well... I don't identify as male, really, but I got the anatomy you're looking for and can experience multiple fully ejaculatory orgasms.
> 
> But I don't think I can help you. It's just something I naturally experience. My refractory period is really short. If I wait a week to masturbate, I can't be satisfied until I get two orgasms in one masturbation session at least.
> 
> I heard a lot of men can change their orgasmic tendencies through training their pelvic muscles. I know I would squeeze them really tight post-ejaculation and override the signals if there were any, but I think they meant squeezing it before ejaculation to keep the orgasm and prevent the ejaculation.
> 
> If there's any advice, I guess, it would be to do Kegels. They can give you an erection if you learn how to squeeze. It's the same muscle that stops your pee.
> 
> If you masturbate too much, though, the inside of your penis starts to hurt... Until you get another erection. Then the cycle repeats and you masturbate and it hurts again.
> 
> Oh, and women don't have overall sex more than men. There would have to be an inordinate amount of lesbian experiences for that to pan out mathematically.


Not sure if this is what you are talking about, but sometimes after I cum, I stay hard and shortly after can go again without losing erection. I can confirm about the PC muscle though. A good exercise for that is stopping your piss mid stream, as it strengthens it.


----------



## The Chameleon

I want the most tender, loving, and intimate sex ever, full of "I love you"s and holding each other close and listening to each other moan softly and then like cuddle afterwards. ^w^


----------



## Hiryuuka

The Chameleon said:


> I want the most tender, loving, and intimate sex ever, full of "I love you"s and holding each other close and listening to each other moan softly and then like cuddle afterwards. ^w^


Pretty much the only kind of sex I want. That and shower sex.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Chameleon

Hiryuuka said:


> Pretty much the only kind of sex I want. That and shower sex.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Yes! So true!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Morfinyon said:


> Umm, people often flirt with me for some reason, yea. I do sometimes have long posts but not on the Sex and Relationships forum so you might be confusing me with someone =D


Aw, you saw all of that that quick? There's no strikethrough, so I deleted it


----------



## Morfy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Aw, you saw all of that that quick? There's no strikethrough, so I deleted it


Yee, I'm playing mafia so I usually click on notification pretty quickly when I'm on the internet


----------



## VacantPsalm

GinningPuma4011 said:


> ... here's no strikethrough, so I deleted it


That, and the fact that clicking the "recent quote" part of my quotes section takes me to the person's profile, NOT their post, is kind of driving me cray cray. (And I love how it tells the person who has visited their page, so if I muck it up you'll know it.)



Meanwhile on topic: I like playing with my tummy, but sometimes I get nervous about pressing too hard... Probably because I like a little pain and thus press too hard.


----------



## Strayfire

I wonder if I should build up muscles.

I'd hate my body, but I'd prolly attract more female attention.

It would be very difficult to stretch the imagination of oneself as female when one has hulking big arms.


----------



## Noctis

Stray Venus said:


> I wonder if I should build up muscles.
> 
> I'd hate my body, but I'd prolly attract more female attention.
> 
> It would be very difficult to stretch the imagination of oneself as female when one has hulking big arms.


Why play the gender stereotype game? Having hulking arms vs non hulking arms will be your greatest test of judge of character, since shallow women tend to rank gender norm stereotypes, such as muscle mass high on their "priority lists". Those women are generally not worth it and frankly a waste of time. So do not change yourself in order to accommodate society's stupid standards and you will hopefully find a mature woman who will accept you as you are.


----------



## 7rr7s

ClarityOfVision said:


> @_GinningPuma4011_ Why? That seems a bit superficial. He may be the best partner for you, but his genetics didn't cooperate and now he's a bit shorter (1.72m (5'8) isn't even that short btw). Why lose interest there?





GinningPuma4011 said:


> Because it's what I like. We all have our preferences. There's an exception to every rule. If he stands out enough to make a blip on my radar, I'll take a look. Otherwise, I'm going for the taller, older brunettes (blondes and gingers are still on the radar)


I can see both sides of this. Preferences are preferences, but not 100% set in stone usually. But if a man said the weight cut off for women is 120lbs and he's not looking at her at all if she's heavier than that, there would be a shitstorm coming his way about being superficial and shit. But women can say shit like that and no one really says much about it. I think that's kind of shitty, but I understand preferences. And that's coming from someone who can be rather superficial themselves at times.


----------



## 7rr7s

Stray Venus said:


> I wonder if I should build up muscles.
> 
> I'd hate my body, but I'd prolly attract more female attention.
> 
> It would be very difficult to stretch the imagination of oneself as female when one has hulking big arms.


You don't have to be super ripped or anything, you could just tone them up a bit if you have like zero muscle on them. Just do pushups. they will build up your muscle, but unless you do certain kinds of pushups or do weight training, they won't make you have huge bulking arms.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

KindOfBlue06 said:


> I can see both sides of this. Preferences are preferences, but not 100% set in stone usually. But if a man said the weight cut off for women is 120lbs and he's not looking at her at all if she's heavier than that, there would be a shitstorm coming his way about being superficial and shit. But women can say shit like that and no one really says much about it. I think that's kind of shitty, but I understand preferences. And that's coming from someone who can be rather superficial themselves at times.


Really, I don't care. Preferences are preferences. As long as there isn't anything negative coming out of it, like being a bigot or disgusting assumptions about a person because they are a certain religion, height, weight, race, etc.


----------



## The Chameleon

GinningPuma4011 said:


> @Morfinyon I like you.
> 
> Yous chillin


I like him too, he's _so_ chillin.


----------



## Strayfire

Noctis said:


> Why play the gender stereotype game? Having hulking arms vs non hulking arms will be your greatest test of judge of character, since shallow women tend to rank gender norm stereotypes, such as muscle mass high on their "priority lists". Those women are generally not worth it and frankly a waste of time. So do not change yourself in order to accommodate society's stupid standards and you will hopefully find a mature woman who will accept you as you are.


The ultimate irony is that everyone treats me like I'm 14 anyhow. 

I'm 20, people just mistake me for being 14. 

It's horrible and it more or less makes me undateable.


----------



## Noctis

Stray Venus said:


> The ultimate irony is that everyone treats me like I'm 14 anyhow.
> 
> I'm 20, people just mistake me for being 14.
> 
> It's horrible and it more or less makes me undateable.


I see. I also at 24 was mistaken for a 16 year old due to my youthful looks, so yes, that can be incredibly awkward. I guess work out at least three times a week if you are an ectomorph like me, but do not lift too much that you would tear a muscle. I grew a beard, but still people think that I am young despite a full beard, hmm. Ectomorphs have trouble gaining muscle because of their high metabolism. Maybe Asian women who are your age, but look younger would not judge you like other people. Eat plenty of fruits and veggies, as well as protein to help keep your body healthy and develop muscles.


----------



## Isuckatusernames

I had sex within a week of meeting someone and I cussed them out the day after. Must've been my inner Estp coming out.


----------



## ClarityOfVision

Isuckatusernames said:


> I had sex within a week of meeting someone and I cussed them out the day after. Must've been my inner Estp coming out.


May I ask why?


----------



## with water

I keep stupidly raw dogging it with my girlfriend and I need to stop.



Stray Venus said:


> The ultimate irony is that everyone treats me like I'm 14 anyhow.
> 
> I'm 20, people just mistake me for being 14.
> 
> It's horrible and it more or less makes me undateable.


Almost everything like this is exploitable. Paradoxes are powerful, so if your personality clashes with your image, weaponize it. If it matches your image, take that narrative to its logical conclusion.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I got a long, dumb text from a fuck buddy that I haven't seen in months. He went on about how he just found out he had asymptomatic chlamydia after routine testing and is going to be on antibiotics for a week. The last time he got tested was back in July. He doesn't know who gave it to him. It wasn't me, I know that much.

I last saw him in either late October or early November and the last time I was tested was mid December- walked away clean. Come to think of it, we couple swapped the last time I saw him and I didn't even fuck him, I only fucked the other dude. So, it's been even longer since we had sex with each other. 

Dude loves giving creampies and doing it raw, which I understand, but I always forced him to wear a condom with me. Guy has no standards for girls. He'll fuck anything that moves and he never wants to use protection, he's a monster. He'd pick out the most beat girls when we were trying to set up a threesome. 

If you're going to slut around, at least be smart about it. He's a fucking med student. Maybe his brain just shuts completely off when he gets home and isn't thinking about school. God, if you're going to do something, do it right. 

---------------------------

I've already fucked 5 different guys this wk

Happy Hump Day


----------



## Isuckatusernames

ClarityOfVision said:


> May I ask why?


I think he told me to take a plan b pill just in case (we used a condom). His tone of voice rubbed me the wrong way. Plus I was already disgusted with myself and was in a bad mood. Why I had sex with him in the first place? I don't know. It could have been a lot of stress weighing me down; it makes me horny sometimes.


----------



## Noctis

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I got a long, dumb text from a fuck buddy that I haven't seen in months. He went on about how he just found out he had asymptomatic chlamydia after routine testing and is going to be on antibiotics for a week. The last time he got tested was back in July. He doesn't know who gave it to him. It wasn't me, I know that much.
> 
> I last saw him in either late October or early November and the last time I was tested was mid December- walked away clean. Come to think of it, we couple swapped the last time I saw him and I didn't even fuck him, I only fucked the other dude. So, it's been even longer since we had sex with each other.
> 
> Dude loves giving creampies and doing it raw, which I understand, but I always forced him to wear a condom with me. Guy has no standards for girls. He'll fuck anything that moves and he never wants to use protection, he's a monster. He'd pick out the most beat girls when we were trying to set up a threesome.
> 
> If you're going to slut around, at least be smart about it. He's a fucking med student. Maybe his brain just shuts completely off when he gets home and isn't thinking about school. God, if you're going to do something, do it right.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> I've already fucked 5 different guys this wk
> 
> Happy Hump Day


If Chewbacca thought with his stomach when he screwed up, this guy is thinking with his dick and fucked up big time. He is a major fool for risking getting an STD, as it will wreak havoc onto his reproductive organs. Congratulate him for his grand stupidity with this token of appreciation. Words cannot describe his stupidity. 












Most beat girls as in him preying on emotionally vulnerable females? Wow, he sure is a lowlife.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Noctis said:


> Most beat girls as in him preying on emotionally vulnerable females? Wow, he sure is a lowlife.


Beat as in butterfaces and trash


----------



## jada_artist

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I got a long, dumb text from a fuck buddy that I haven't seen in months. He went on about how he just found out he had asymptomatic chlamydia after routine testing and is going to be on antibiotics for a week. The last time he got tested was back in July. He doesn't know who gave it to him. It wasn't me, I know that much.
> 
> I last saw him in either late October or early November and the last time I was tested was mid December- walked away clean. Come to think of it, we couple swapped the last time I saw him and I didn't even fuck him, I only fucked the other dude. So, it's been even longer since we had sex with each other.
> 
> Dude loves giving creampies and doing it raw, which I understand, but I always forced him to wear a condom with me. Guy has no standards for girls. He'll fuck anything that moves and he never wants to use protection, he's a monster. He'd pick out the most beat girls when we were trying to set up a threesome.
> 
> If you're going to slut around, at least be smart about it. He's a fucking med student. Maybe his brain just shuts completely off when he gets home and isn't thinking about school. God, if you're going to do something, do it right.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> I've already fucked 5 different guys this wk
> 
> Happy Hump Day


Really a med student? wtf! such an idiot! Really glad to hear you're clean and have some sense. So many guys are like that too. And they will try to guilt you into not using protection like "but it doesn't feel as good, I want to felt your tight wet pussy bare". So I'm just like "you get to have fucking sex with me! be grateful!"


----------



## Morfy

the thought of having sex in a church really turns me on for some reason lol


----------



## jada_artist

Isuckatusernames said:


> I think he told me to take a plan b pill just in case (we used a condom). His tone of voice rubbed me the wrong way. Plus I was already disgusted with myself and was in a bad mood. Why I had sex with him in the first place? I don't know. It could have been a lot of stress weighing me down; it makes me horny sometimes.


I don't understand why Plan B would make you mad. Maybe he thought the condom broke or something. Thats happened to me. But god those things are expensive. $50! but still cheaper than a baby. When that happens I try to get the guy to at least split the cost of it.


----------



## Isuckatusernames

jada_artist said:


> I don't understand why Plan B would make you mad. Maybe he thought the condom broke or something. Thats happened to me. But god those things are expensive. $50! but still cheaper than a baby. When that happens I try to get the guy to at least split the cost of it.


I did take one but I didn't like his tone of voice and I took it personally. I can't say exactly why I was mad, it was over a year ago, but like I said I was in a bad mood already. Even though he didn't know me well enough to trust me, I still took it bad. Normally I feel bad after getting out of character, but he was disrespectful anyway (I'm not going to put why). Lesson learned.


----------



## Brian1

I don't mind viewing porn. I think I'm over most of my porn days, but, I don't mind viewing porn. What I do mind, is mainstream media circulating naked pictures of celebrities. Celebrities that have no talent whatsoever. It's like, the last go to device, of extending your 15 minutes of fame, to 17. I get it, Miley Cyrus, has to pose nude, because she can't sing, and then the Kardashian sisters have to pose nude, because, they can't act. At least Jennifer Annistan stars in bad movies, to keep her portfolio relevant.


----------



## Noctis

Morfinyon said:


> the thought of having sex in a church really turns me on for some reason lol


Well I hope no one spoils your endeavors on the altar, fucking some chick while a church organ plays, lol.


----------



## smitty1977

ever since my divorce I have a slight dominant side.


----------



## hey_all_beautiful_people

Here is a major sexual confession:
I've wanted to be in an mfm threesome, me laying underneath the female while another dude fucks her.

I also wanted to be in an mfm threesome where the woman is on top of the other dude and I am licking her juices off his cock.


----------



## VacantPsalm

Another thread on here got me looking around this one site. I found something interesting here. Specifically, this : 


> And oddly – or maybe not — it is not uncommon for a woman in Western society to get aroused by seeing her own sexy self through her lover’s eyes. As she imagines his arousal over her body and lives through it, on some level she vicariously makes love to herself. After all, he’s not a sex object to focus on. She is. Yet it’s hetero because she needs his gaze and his lust to get aroused. This may sound strange to a lot of guys, but plenty of women recognize themselves in this.


I, strangely enough, relate in a different but similar way. Despite the fact that I truly believe I am a male in a male body (despite some questions which arise, but thats for another thread) I am sometimes envious of women for having a body that is desired, vulnerable, "sensitive," and sexually "real." Real may be an odd word choice, but again, thats a my head thing for a different thread. The fact that men's bodies are viewed as these hard as rocks, insensitive... _things_ is a bit of a buzzkill for me.


In other words. I can see myself "vicariously being her getting fucked." And this bit made me think about both of us vicariously trying to be each other. Taking turns saying what "we would do" then having the other one act it out.

Me : "_With the top few buttons undone, I would take his hands, place them on my shoulders, and have him slide my shirt down my arms, revealing the upper part of my body._"
*she does it*
Her : -_something she would want me to act out, which sadly makes this hard to play out in my head because it really needs a second person's input_-
*I do it*

May end up just being odd way to ask for things, but I really enjoy the idea either way. I don't know why, but I like the concept of jumping through mental hoops like this. Something about forcing a part of my brain to be used during sex is intriguing to me.


Side note : I jacked off twice to this and now I'm hungry again. I already had lunch though. :c



Edit: Wait, was my example me telling her to make me do something? The first thing I thought of was a double twist!? Dammit brain! Why didn't you go for "slide my hands beneath his hair so the tips of my fingers are on the back of his neck, tilt his head up with my thumbs on his jaw line, and begin kissing his throat."

Although side confession. I love the idea of taking the other person's hand and making them do things. Like the thought of me taking her hands, placing them on my chest, and "pushing" me back on the bed so she's on top with her weight pressing down on me.


Edit 2 : And my second idea is something I could (and would) do myself as a man, defeating the purpose of vicariously... SHUT UP BRAIN!


----------



## jada_artist

hey_all_beautiful_people said:


> Here is a major sexual confession:
> I've wanted to be in an mfm threesome, me laying underneath the female while another dude fucks her.
> 
> I also wanted to be in an mfm threesome where the woman is on top of the other dude and I am licking her juices off his cock.


I volunteer as tribute!!! :wink:


----------



## Hiryuuka

jada_artist said:


> I volunteer as tribute!!! :wink:


Seconded 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist

Hiryuuka said:


> Seconded
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Awsome  thats definitely a fantasy of mine!


----------



## Hiryuuka

jada_artist said:


> Awsome  thats definitely a fantasy of mine!


I must admit I've always wanted a threesome, mff or mfm, doesn't really matter - would be pretty hot to mess arpund with a guy while there's a girl around, and vice-versa. That and I'm a giant horndog.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist

Hiryuuka said:


> I must admit I've always wanted a threesome, mff or mfm, doesn't really matter - would be pretty hot to mess arpund with a guy while there's a girl around, and vice-versa. That and I'm a giant horndog.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Well I'm not sure about a mff threesome. maybe a mmff foursome or something like that. I think it would be a little difficult to share one d lol


----------



## Hiryuuka

jada_artist said:


> Well I'm not sure about a mff threesome. maybe a mmff foursome or something like that. I think it would be a little difficult to share one d lol


True, but speaking as a man, I wouldn't complain 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist

Hiryuuka said:


> True, but speaking as a man, I wouldn't complain
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Well I just don't imagine it being as fun. Maybe I'm just greedy lol


----------



## Hiryuuka

jada_artist said:


> Well I just don't imagine it being as fun. Maybe I'm just greedy lol


How very unkind of you! 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist

Hiryuuka said:


> How very unkind of you!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


haha perhaps, but I should enough woman for you anyway


----------



## The Chameleon

i wanna have sex in a hotel because the beds are comfy and i don't have to clean the sheets and i don't have to care when people hear me scream


----------



## hey_all_beautiful_people

> I volunteer as tribute!!!





> Seconded


When are we getting together 

I've actually done a couple of mfm threeways, but nothing to that level of bi. Actually, I had experiences with married couples.
If you both wanna know more we can pm each other.

Look forward to hearing from you both!


----------



## hey_all_beautiful_people

> Well I'm not sure about a mff threesome. maybe a mmff foursome or something like that. I think it would be a little difficult to share one d lol


I got plenty of moves to go around.
Besides, do you think you could take two in you at once, woman?


----------



## jada_artist

hey_all_beautiful_people said:


> I got plenty of moves to go around.
> Besides, do you think you could take two in you at once, woman?


Well it depends on how its done. one in the mouth and one in my...=^.^= if ya know what I mean. But as far as the "sandwich" position thats a whole another story that I'm not ready for.


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

when im single i some times masturbate up to 4 times aday


----------



## johnnyyukon

Kyandigaru said:


> I need more of evidence from him ya know. Like the look of my bust was okay and shows he has noticed, but i need like a wink or longing stare. LOL


ok, ya I hear ya. Sounds like you still have some "homework" to do ; )


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I will never be a booty call at 4AM. Not with my schedule. Keep dreaming or find someone else


----------



## Hiryuuka

jada_artist said:


> Everyone or just every girl? I'm curious.


Usually girls, but guys as well. Althpugh I'm more thorough, so to speak, with girls, i.e. with guys I usually just go oh, wonder what his dick looks like. It used to be the same, as in actual sex stuff, but some less pleasant experiences kinda turned me off for that.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist

Well I could say the same about other girls and their boobs. Lol I like to compare. I remember there was a special in cosmopolitan with a pic of virtually every kind jobs there is. And I found some that looked pretty close to mine haha


----------



## Hiryuuka

jada_artist said:


> Well I could say the same about other girls and their boobs. Lol I like to compare. I remember there was a special in cosmopolitan with a pic of virtually every kind jobs there is. And I found some that looked pretty close to mine haha


Hey, all boobs are good boobs 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

tits or gtfo ?


----------



## Hiryuuka

Scourge of the interwebz. Have some sense of decency, 4chan! ^^

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## 66393

I had sex with a stripper in Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## The Chameleon

I want really adorable pastel "kawaii" bondage to use on my boyfriend. :3


----------



## silver skies

I'm sharing very hot sexual fantasies with someone and we'd both like to make them come true. The problem is that he's taken. Obviously he's cheated before and it's not too much of a problem to him. I'm very ambiguous about it. He really turns me on, he's very attractive, a musician, but also intellectual and dark. The fact that he wants me so much that he'd cheat on his girlfriend to fuck me is very hot, too. I don't know what to do. I think I wouldn't exactly destroy their relationship since he's cheated before and I guess his girlfriend has to be somehow aware of his patterns. But still I don't feel very comfortable about it. Obviously he's kind of an asshole and doesn't treat his gf too well. I'm confused.


----------



## devoid

A couple nights ago I was working at a new club, and one of the girls came over to warn me about "the slapper." Apparently they have a regular who likes to come in and give the girls a spanking instead of a lap dance. The girl told me, "He's fine if your night is going slowly, but it really hurts! I don't let him do it anymore." Then the guy walked over and said, "Who's been very naughty?" and to the girl's surprise I raised my hand.

It was... surprisingly enjoyable. He did make me yelp a few times, and my ass was red for about an hour after. But I nearly orgasmed.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> A couple nights ago I was working at a new club, and one of the girls came over to warn me about "the slapper." Apparently they have a regular who likes to come in and give the girls a spanking instead of a lap dance. The girl told me, "He's fine if your night is going slowly, but it really hurts! I don't let him do it anymore." Then the guy walked over and said, "Who's been very naughty?" and to the girl's surprise I raised my hand.
> 
> It was... surprisingly enjoyable. He did make me yelp a few times, and my ass was red for about an hour after. But I nearly orgasmed.


Red like this?


----------



## jada_artist

silver skies said:


> I'm sharing very hot sexual fantasies with someone and we'd both like to make them come true. The problem is that he's taken. Obviously he's cheated before and it's not too much of a problem to him. I'm very ambiguous about it. He really turns me on, he's very attractive, a musician, but also intellectual and dark. The fact that he wants me so much that he'd cheat on his girlfriend to fuck me is very hot, too. I don't know what to do. I think I wouldn't exactly destroy their relationship since he's cheated before and I guess his girlfriend has to be somehow aware of his patterns. But still I don't feel very comfortable about it. Obviously he's kind of an asshole and doesn't treat his gf too well. I'm confused.


I wouldn't do it. You know he's a cheater and when you agree to "help" him cheat like that is the same to me as the person who is cheating. Now if you didn't know he was taken then that would be a completely different story. (my opinion) I know its tempting but just try to put yourself in her shoes. A friend of mine has only been with one guy and he has cheated on her multiple times. But she won't leave him because she doesn't think she will find someone else. Like me and her never even talk unless they are broke up. She won't even respond to FB chats from me. He is her entire world. So maybe this girl is like that and it's gonna take a lot to get her to leave him. But do you really want to egg on this bullshit by hooking up with him?


----------



## Sara Torailles

silver skies said:


> I'm sharing very hot sexual fantasies with someone and we'd both like to make them come true. The problem is that he's taken. Obviously he's cheated before and it's not too much of a problem to him. I'm very ambiguous about it. He really turns me on, he's very attractive, a musician, but also intellectual and dark. The fact that he wants me so much that he'd cheat on his girlfriend to fuck me is very hot, too. I don't know what to do. I think I wouldn't exactly destroy their relationship since he's cheated before and I guess his girlfriend has to be somehow aware of his patterns. But still I don't feel very comfortable about it. Obviously he's kind of an asshole and doesn't treat his gf too well. I'm confused.


Honey, you're not special to him. He's not doing this because you are so unbelievably sexy that you tempted the beast within him. He's just horny, and you're just a convenient pump and dump. He's just another person who doesn't care about the consequences of his actions. Don't let your self esteem come from being the other woman, because you're most likely not the only other woman.


----------



## silver skies

@jada_artist @Torai

Thank you both. You're absolutely right and I won't do it. I'm still a bit confused whether I ever really considered doing it. Sometimes I don't really understand what I really feel/think/want. Yeah, I can't say the thought of sleeping with him didn't cross my mind, but I guess in the end I wouldn't have had the guts to actually go through with it. 
My extremely high standards have "protected" me from so many potential relationships (commitment phobia, my omnipresent companion), they'd probably have protected me from this, too.

Still, you helped me clarify what's the right decision. Thank you really much for that!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He used a metal rod on my ass. I called the safe word out, which I rarely use, and he stopped for a brief second before continuing to use it on my ass. 

I told him about a really intense session a long time ago that had me sobbing on the guy's bed, going into subspace and through the drop. Now, I think he feels like he has to one up the guy. Ugh. If he wanted me to sob, he got that this AM. 

The welts on my ass are so deep and there are so many of them. It's very painful when I walk and sit. I love it. 

We were able to get the big, thick dildo in this time without Anal Eze! Dude has huge oral and anal fetishes. Without all the details, he put my ass and asshole to work this AM

EDIT: keep thinking about when I was sobbing.on his bed- face down, ass up. My face was probably ugly as shit. Sorry, guy


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I sure love feeling both turned on and grossed out at the same time. :dry:


----------



## with water

silver skies said:


> I'm sharing very hot sexual fantasies with someone and we'd both like to make them come true. The problem is that he's taken. Obviously he's cheated before and it's not too much of a problem to him. I'm very ambiguous about it. He really turns me on, he's very attractive, a musician, but also intellectual and dark. The fact that he wants me so much that he'd cheat on his girlfriend to fuck me is very hot, too. I don't know what to do. I think I wouldn't exactly destroy their relationship since he's cheated before and I guess his girlfriend has to be somehow aware of his patterns. But still I don't feel very comfortable about it. Obviously he's kind of an asshole and doesn't treat his gf too well. I'm confused.


Well this breaks the INFJ stereotype.


----------



## blood roots

I don't think I've ever been turned on while giving a blowjob before, except for this morning (yes @ surprise morning sex). Literally had cum dripping down my leg. I thought I had my period for a second lmao...

Yep, it was good.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Kito said:


> I get you. Wouldn't it be extremely boring to be in the same role every night? It'd be almost as bad as having vanilla sex in the missionary position every time.


It's not. And personally, being submissive isn't a role that I'm playing; it's who I am. I'm not into it as a whole lifestyle, but there's no denying that I have a submissive nature in the bedroom. There are tons and tons of scenes one can do and I have many different fetishes and kinks that keep me from being bored. If you enjoy something enough, why would you get bored?

I get that people might want to dabble in BDSM/kink to add some spice into their sex life, but really, being submissive/Dominant isn't some mask or costume you put on. It's stripping down.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You know when people are you like "You like (attractive girl who sits next to you in class) don't you?"
It's very awkward so my intial response was "who said so?"
So my friend asked again. 
This time I said "you know what, I'm the kind of person who can destroy anyone's pussy." 
The vibe was forever altered. I recommend this to all people who experience this.


----------



## The Chameleon

lol @ the thread right now, this is basically the opposite of me and my experiences haha
i'm like REALLY fucking dom and probably wouldn't be inclined to sub, i'm also into s&m and i'm not ashamed about any of this >:3
and also i can't help with the topic of bringing up bdsm stuff with lovers, my boyfriend is very obviously a masochist (lel he had it in his perc sig like forever)
confession: I FUCKING LOVE IT.


----------



## MajTom

GinningPuma4011 said:


> It's not. And personally, being submissive isn't a role that I'm playing; it's who I am. I'm not into it as a whole lifestyle, but there's no denying that I have a submissive nature in the bedroom. There are tons and tons of scenes one can do and I have many different fetishes and kinks that keep me from being bored. If you enjoy something enough, why would you get bored?
> 
> I get that people might want to dabble in BDSM/kink to add some spice into their sex life, but really, being submissive/Dominant isn't some mask or costume you put on. It's stripping down.


Please don't misunderstand me. I completely accept that some people are 100% dominant or submissive, and I respect that. But personally, I fluctuate. Sometimes I absolutely love getting tied up and used any given way a dom/domme wants me, but sometimes I love to be the dominant one. It's not a matter of "dabbling" for me. The fact is, there are parts of me that love both sides of a D&S relationship, and as such I am very uncomfortable defining myself as a strict sub or dom to another person.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Only ever being dom or sub always did sound limiting to me. But then there's likely a limit to the things I could get into as well, so...


----------



## Kito

Strippers/erotic dancers are fucking brave. I saw some earlier tonight, I didn't even know this club had them... they were spreading fire across their bodies, their torsos covered in burn marks, they didn't even give a shit. What do they care about a few flames on their skin? They do this EVERY NIGHT. Everyone was watching them, including me but because I'm a huge **** gay piece of shit, I didn't really care. Meh. I admire them for what they do, though. Damn, it looks difficult.


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

did you make it rain


----------



## GinningPuma4011

MajTom said:


> Please don't misunderstand me. I completely accept that some people are 100% dominant or submissive, and I respect that. But personally, I fluctuate. Sometimes I absolutely love getting tied up and used any given way a dom/domme wants me, but sometimes I love to be the dominant one. It's not a matter of "dabbling" for me. The fact is, there are parts of me that love both sides of a D&S relationship, and as such I am very uncomfortable defining myself as a strict sub or dom to another person.


I didn't. I was speaking to the other person. I understand being a switch. I was just saying there isn't anything boring or wrong about being 100% anything


----------



## GinningPuma4011

So, there are deep fucking bruises on my ass where the guy struck me with the metal rod. I didn't even know that I had bruised. I just assumed I didn't because my ass hasn't looked like that in forever. Lines of bruises running across my ass. I only know because I fucked someone yesterday and he told me about it. 

"there are bruises on your ass. It looks like someone paddled you. Looks like you had fun."

I don't know any paddles that look like that, but yes, I did have fun. Thankfully, he wasn't turned off by seeing those marks. I'm so happy now knowing those bruises are there. I was in a vanilla rut for a while before the session Monday morning.


----------



## Kyandigaru

i am submissive in the bedroom...


----------



## Eos_Machai

Yesterday after a party me and J ran out naked into the woods and then at an open plain beside a graveyard we had sex in the snow. Despite the cold winds we didn't freeze _that_ much. It was fun.


----------



## MajTom

So, um, I might be getting gangbanged tonight. I mentioned to a fuck buddy of mine a while back that I was into the idea, and he said that he could set it up. I thought he was joking at the time, lol. Turns out, he got a few of his friends (3 of them) into the idea, and he's asking me if I want for him to bring them around. Haven't really said yes or no yet, but I think I'm gonna do it. Kinda nervous though :laughing:


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

If you havent said no and your nervous just get trained starting meow


----------



## VacantPsalm

Kito said:


> Strippers/erotic dancers are fucking brave. I saw some earlier tonight, I didn't even know this club had them... they were spreading fire across their bodies, their torsos covered in burn marks, they didn't even give a shit. What do they care about a few flames on their skin? They do this EVERY NIGHT. Everyone was watching them, including me but because I'm a huge **** gay piece of shit, I didn't really care. Meh. I admire them for what they do, though. Damn, it looks difficult.


I have to super agree with "respect without physical attraction," even though I'm strait. Even in general, I find a bit of bad-assery in strippers/erotic dancers/other such ladies. Maybe it's the amount of confidence/"balls" they'd need to do that. Or maybe I kind of view them as underdogs because society often looks down on the idea. (both+more?) I don't quite know, but it's definitely not just "they're hot lol."

And now you've got me curious about this fire show thing. I don't really like the idea of them hurting themselves, but it still sounds intriguing.


----------



## jada_artist

MajTom said:


> So, um, I might be getting gangbanged tonight. I mentioned to a fuck buddy of mine a while back that I was into the idea, and he said that he could set it up. I thought he was joking at the time, lol. Turns out, he got a few of his friends (3 of them) into the idea, and he's asking me if I want for him to bring them around. Haven't really said yes or no yet, but I think I'm gonna do it. Kinda nervous though :laughing:


Tell me how it is! that's a dream of mine haha


----------



## Hiryuuka

jada_artist said:


> Tell me how it is! that's a dream of mine haha


Seconded.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## hey_all_beautiful_people

> Tell me how it is! that's a dream of mine haha


Thirded!


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

need 1 more pokemon for orgy guys commmmmmme on


----------



## EthyWoo

Okay I'm going to be honest.

so I'm into power exchange, dominating girls sexually and also being dominated sexually by women.
I like to gag a partner (with a ball gag or her own underwear), tie her up and have my way! AND i like it when women do the same to me.

I have been involved with an orgy MM/FF which was awesome.

Also a friend taught me to use hypnosis for erotic purposes, i teach girls to cum on command. I'm not even joking.

Anyone else had an orgy?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Just 4 people counts as an orgy? Then I've had several 

How many counts as a gangbang? I've been airtight a few times and there were still one or two guys left over on a couple occasions. Still not counting the time at the adult bookstore/theatre where I got fucked by one and sucked off 7 guys and swallowed their loads/received a facial

Someone trained me to cum on command before and he didn't have to use hypnosis. It took me a really long time to get over it though after I stopped seeing him. It was so intense. I don't know how I let it get that way


----------



## blood roots

Coked up rough sex two nights in a row. Jesus Christ.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

la perduta gente said:


> Coked up rough sex two nights in a row. Jesus Christ.


Don't act like it's not one of the best fucking things ever in the world. Especially when the coke makes the guy last forever and you love doing lines off his cock


----------



## DemonD

Where others walk around listening to music, I listen to women pleasuring themselves. 

It's oddly soothing.


----------



## MajTom

jada_artist said:


> Tell me how it is! that's a dream of mine haha


So, it's not something I would do all the time, but I definitely see myself doing it again. Just being the center of attention by itself was a massive turn on, but they were all pretty hot too. Also, one of them had the biggest dick I've ever seen in person. It must've been a good 10 inches, and thick. They just took control right away and fucked me for almost two hours (with a few short breaks). The absolute BEST part was when when I got spit roasted with my hands tied behind my back and my feet tied behind my head (I'm pretty flexible  ) with the big guy fucking my ass (I honestly wasn't even sure I could take him at first, but I did and it was amazing) and the other three taking turns in my mouth. It was honestly the first time I've came without anything touching my cock. By the end of the session, I was so blissed out that I'm surprised I even got home ok. Again, it's not something I'd do all the time (I can barely walk today, and my jaw is so sore I can barely eat), but I don't regret doing it at all. Just thinking about it is a huge turn on, and the bruises and rope burns are a nice little reminder


----------



## jada_artist

MajTom said:


> So, it's not something I would do all the time, but I definitely see myself doing it again. Just being the center of attention by itself was a massive turn on, but they were all pretty hot too. Also, one of them had the biggest dick I've ever seen in person. It must've been a good 10 inches, and thick. They just took control right away and fucked me for almost two hours (with a few short breaks). The absolute BEST part was when when I got spit roasted with my hands tied behind my back and my feet tied behind my head (I'm pretty flexible  ) with the big guy fucking my ass (I honestly wasn't even sure I could take him at first, but I did and it was amazing) and the other three taking turns in my mouth. It was honestly the first time I've came without anything touching my cock. By the end of the session, I was so blissed out that I'm surprised I even got home ok. Again, it's not something I'd do all the time (I can barely walk today, and my jaw is so sore I can barely eat), but I don't regret doing it at all. Just thinking about it is a huge turn on, and the bruises and rope burns are a nice little reminder


oh man that does sound amazing! ugh I got to do this one day. But I know I'm not ready. Haven't even done anal yet. (properly anyway). Also for the past year I've only had sex twice. :/ sucks


----------



## Hiryuuka

jada_artist said:


> oh man that does sound amazing! ugh I got to do this one day. But I know I'm not ready. Haven't even done anal yet. (properly anyway). Also for the past year I've only had sex twice. :/ sucks


Doesn't sound like something I'd enjoy too much, but it was apparently all guys so maybe I'm just biased ^^ I don't mind guys, but I prefer girls 

And I feel you. It's almost been a month and no sex yet! Bad joke, sorry  but yeah, I'm probably around that number.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Necrilia

Ah, there are many things...

- There are times when I want to masturbate, the wish is very intense, but can't make myself do it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Necrilia said:


> Ah, there are many things...
> 
> - There are times when I want to masturbate, the wish is very intense, but can't make myself do it.


You should do it. It is both enjoyable and non-addictive.


----------



## Necrilia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You should do it. It is both enjoyable and non-addictive.


I'm aware of that, but sometimes I can't find good porns on net that'd make it even more enjoyable.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Necrilia said:


> I'm aware of that, but sometimes I can't find good porns on net that'd make it even more enjoyable.


I don't believe in porn. Use imagination I say.


----------



## Hiryuuka

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I don't believe in porn. Use imagination I say.


In general, porn is shit, but there are some amateur ones that aren't too bad. But yeah, big fan of imagination 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## ectomorphine

Noctis said:


> Tea or coffee


lol!


----------



## Noctis

ectomorphine said:


> lol!


Hey, it gets your inner animal switch on the get go :wink:


----------



## jada_artist

Hiryuuka said:


> Doesn't sound like something I'd enjoy too much, but it was apparently all guys so maybe I'm just biased ^^ I don't mind guys, but I prefer girls
> 
> And I feel you. It's almost been a month and no sex yet! Bad joke, sorry  but yeah, I'm probably around that number.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Well some guys like the idea of seeing one girl take on a lot of cocks lol. or guy in his case. Yeah I wouldn't mind having an orgy too with a few girls as well. to make it fair. 
oh you poor thing! not. I miss sex.


----------



## jada_artist

Necrilia said:


> I'm aware of that, but sometimes I can't find good porns on net that'd make it even more enjoyable.


maybe try erotica? idk.


----------



## Hiryuuka

Literotica has some good stories & audio stuff, if you're into that.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## VacantPsalm

Thanks to a relevant thread, I was looking around at images of girls with tattoos to try and get a better understanding of how my head works. After about two hours or so (yea, I type 5'ed the concept) I totally diverged into just looking at lightly erotic images. IMO, I don't hear enough love for the idea of just letting yourself simmer for a few hours. Slow down, turtles. (- ◡ -)


----------



## EthyWoo

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Just 4 people counts as an orgy? Then I've had several
> 
> How many counts as a gangbang? I've been airtight a few times and there were still one or two guys left over on a couple occasions. Still not counting the time at the adult bookstore/theatre where I got fucked by one and sucked off 7 guys and swallowed their loads/received a facial
> 
> Someone trained me to cum on command before and he didn't have to use hypnosis. It took me a really long time to get over it though after I stopped seeing him. It was so intense. I don't know how I let it get that way


Oops not exactly sure how many people counts as an orgy actually!

Holy damn I'm talking to a veteran! That sounds hot as fuck! Good stuff

Yeah orgasam on command is awesome! With hypnosis it only takes 30 mins to set that trigger, I've done it without hypnosis but it's SO MUCH WORK! XD


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I'm a grimy ass bitch. Went out all Saturday night, got cum in my hair and by the time I got home it was time to leave for work. Redid my eyeliner real quick because I looked like a cheap hooker who had a rough night. Didn't even think I had enough time to shower/wash my hair, so I dumped a shit ton of dry shampoo. Felt gross leaving the house. 

Left work and went straight to dance practice where I got hot and sweaty and more gross. ESTP dancer found me in the bathroom and wanted a quickie, but I turned it down because I was too gross for that shit. 

Went out after practice, someone tried to get close and put his hand down my pants right in the middle of the room/dance floor, but stopped him. We separated, found each other again and a room. Had a quickie; didn't even take off our clothes. This bastard pulled the condom off and shot all over my ass and hit my lower back. I was going to the bathroom to clean up what I could when a friend dragged me away to introduce me to someone. FML. Got home at 3, passed out, took a shower when I woke up and it was the best shower of my life



EthyWoo said:


> Yeah orgasam on command is awesome! With hypnosis it only takes 30 mins to set that trigger, I've done it without hypnosis but it's SO MUCH WORK! XD


It is. I don't know how he had the patience to train me. But he had a lot of fun. He used to torture me and say the trigger in public. He liked to watch me squirm, get weak and try to keep myself quiet


----------



## MajTom

Hiryuuka said:


> Doesn't sound like something I'd enjoy too much, but it was apparently all guys so maybe I'm just biased ^^ I don't mind guys, but I prefer girls
> 
> And I feel you. It's almost been a month and no sex yet! Bad joke, sorry  but yeah, I'm probably around that number.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Honestly, I used to prefer girls, but at this point I can't honestly say that I prefer one or the other. It's completely situational to me. 



jada_artist said:


> Well some guys like the idea of seeing one girl take on a lot of cocks lol. or guy in his case. Yeah I wouldn't mind having an orgy too with a few girls as well. to make it fair.
> oh you poor thing! not. I miss sex.


Oddly enough, I'm not really turned on by the idea of being on the giving end of a gangbang. When I play a more dominant role during sex, I like to be THE dom, rather than just a face in the crowd. Honestly, that seems to be a pretty consistent theme for me when it comes to sex, whether I'm topping or bottoming. I guess I'm a bit of an attention whore :/


----------



## Hiryuuka

Excellent instincts though, Tom

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## hey_all_beautiful_people

> Oh, wow. Sooo, I feel like an idiot, lol


I don't think so. I got that vibe as well. Glad you stepped in with your post before I did.



> I've been sitting around contemplating my bad luck and unfortunate circumstances all day. Then I realized I was so tired that literally felt like there was a chance I might not wake up tomorrow. So I sent a text to ....a friend. I'm probably going to do it.


Don't say sh*t like this and not expect people to take it seriously. Please don't joke about suicide EVER AGAIN.
Thanks!


----------



## MajTom

hey_all_beautiful_people said:


> I don't think so. I got that vibe as well. Glad you stepped in with your post before I did.
> 
> 
> Don't say sh*t like this and not expect people to take it seriously. Please don't joke about suicide EVER AGAIN.
> Thanks!


I don't think it was intentional. Just poor phrasing.

On the subject of me feeling like an idiot, I just found out a guy I was hooking up with for a while is married. With kids. I feel like a horrible, horrible person right now.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Daniellekk said:


> I squirted for the first time ever the other day and my first reaction was to taste it and... I really like it



That's fucking awesome.


On the same note, there's pretty much nothing that turns me on more than a woman doing that (maybe deepthroating).

It's just so.......hot.

I practically jizz my pantaloons when it happens. I also wear pantaloons during intercourse.

I literally read a 90 page article on the whole phenomenon, part scientific part technique. I've gotten every girlfriend since to do it. Absolutely a technique, but it's hugely psychological on the woman's part.


----------



## hey_all_beautiful_people

> On the subject of me feeling like an idiot, I just found out a guy I was hooking up with for a while is married. With kids. I feel like a horrible, horrible person right now.


sorry to hear that. I hope you weren't too invested in that relationship. *Hugs* - if you want them.
For all we know, his wife was cool with it.


----------



## johnnyyukon

MajTom said:


> On the subject of me feeling like an idiot, I just found out a guy I was hooking up with for a while is married. With kids. I feel like a horrible, horrible person right now.


Weelllll, he was probably going to hook up with someone. Or already has.

I haven't ever slept with a married girl, but with several with boyfriends. Often exes. Way I see it is it's their choice. Their guilt. Am I a bad person for that? Maybe. 

Also, sounds like you didn't know, so fuck that guy (oh wait) for not mentioning it. He deceived you just like he did his wife. Not your problem. Though maybe you still feel crappy. Sux, sowy!


----------



## MajTom

hey_all_beautiful_people said:


> sorry to hear that. I hope you weren't too invested in that relationship. *Hugs* - if you want them.
> For all we know, his wife was cool with it.


Unless "I know him from the gym" is some kind of crazy bi swinger codeword, I really doubt that she was in on it. I ran into the guy in the grocery store, so, I went up and gave him a hug and said hi. I did not know his wife and two kids were right there. He told her we were workout buddies. I don't know whether she bought it or she was playing it cool in front of her kids, but she was really nice, and even invited me to dinner (I made up some bullshit excuse to get out of it of course. I could tell the asshole husband was relieved). So, basically, I'm a big homewrecking slut, and I feel like absolute shit.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

MajTom said:


> Unless "I know him from the gym" is some kind of crazy bi swinger codeword, I really doubt that she was in on it. I ran into the guy in the grocery store, so, I went up and gave him a hug and said hi. I did not know his wife and two kids were right there. He told her we were workout buddies. I don't know whether she bought it or she was playing it cool in front of her kids, but she was really nice, and even invited me to dinner (I made up some bullshit excuse to get out of it of course. I could tell the asshole husband was relieved). So, basically, I'm a big homewrecking slut, and I feel like absolute shit.


You just fulfilled one of my fantasies.

Slut.

-.-


----------



## hey_all_beautiful_people

I don't think you are a big homewrecking slut. Did you KNOW during your times of consent the dude was married and had kids? With this information in mind, what will you do now? What would you have done then? I think that knowledge makes a world of difference


----------



## kiwig0ld

no problem @MajTom , im proud that people in this community cared enough to ask how I was doing...


----------



## Noctis

hey_all_beautiful_people said:


> I don't think you are a big homewrecking slut. Did you KNOW during your times of consent the dude was married and had kids? With this information in mind, what will you do now? What would you have done then? I think that knowledge makes a world of difference


It's not as if he were Kristen Stewart, who is a real homewrecker, since she intentionally boinked a married guy, causing a messy divorce. He didn't know the person was married and had kids. The person took advantage of him.


----------



## Noctis

MajTom said:


> I don't think it was intentional. Just poor phrasing.
> 
> On the subject of me feeling like an idiot, I just found out a guy I was hooking up with for a while is married. With kids. I feel like a horrible, horrible person right now.


You were taken advantage of and lied to by that person, you didn't know at the time he was married and had kids.


----------



## MajTom

WamphyriThrall said:


> You just fulfilled one of my fantasies.
> 
> Slut.
> 
> -.-


Yeah, sure. That sounds hot. Until it actually happens. If there weren't kids involved, I wouldn't feel so bad about it, but that fact just makes me want to vomit.



Noctis said:


> You were taken advantage of and lied to by that person, you didn't know at the time he was married and had kids.


I know I _shouldn't _feel so bad about it, but I really can't help it (stupid Fi dominance). I think part of it is the fact that my parents split because my dad had an affair (with a woman, not another guy. Granted, I'm not sure how much that would've made things better or worse). I know that it's not really my fault on an intellectual level, but I can't shake that I feel like I may have helped wreck the lives of one completely innocent woman and two adorable kids (who, I would guess are no older than 10). They just seemed like such a beautiful family, and the fact that I may have played a part in damaging that really fucks me up inside.


----------



## Noctis

MajTom said:


> Yeah, sure. That sounds hot. Until it actually happens. If there weren't kids involved, I wouldn't feel so bad about it, but that fact just makes me want to vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I _shouldn't _feel so bad about it, but I really can't help it (stupid Fi dominance). I think part of it is the fact that my parents split because my dad had an affair (with a woman, not another guy. Granted, I'm not sure how much that would've made things better or worse). I know that it's not really my fault on an intellectual level, but I can't shake that I feel like I may have helped wreck the lives of one completely innocent woman and two adorable kids (who, I would guess are no older than 10). They just seemed like such a beautiful family, and the fact that I may have played a part in damaging that really fucks me up inside.


:crying:


----------



## mhysa

i'm sad and i want to have really sweet, passionate sex with somebody right now.


----------



## Noctis

I would love to have a FwB with a close female acquaintance locally (I know a few that would make good choices and close to my age of 25) and have warm, passionate and soft core sex with. However, I am not sure that they are interested in me or not, since I haven't had the courage to ask.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Ugh. An old fuck buddy just sent me pictures of him deepthroating some guy. That bastard. So fucking hot. Turns out it was a mmf threesome. Jealous. I loved playing with him and I loved playing with other guys with him


----------



## jada_artist

Noctis said:


> I would love to have a FwB with a close female acquaintance locally (I know a few that would make good choices and close to my age of 25) and have warm, passionate and soft core sex with. However, I am not sure that they are interested in me or not, since I haven't had the courage to ask.


You should do it. As long as they know you and know that you are a good guy and aren't gonna lie about anything I'm sure at least one of them would be interested.  I would if someone i was attracted to asked me, I haven't had sex in so long and it's driving me crazy!! ><


----------



## Hiryuuka

jada_artist said:


> You should do it. As long as they know you and know that you are a good guy and aren't gonna lie about anything I'm sure at least one of them would be interested.  I would if someone i was attracted to asked me, I haven't had sex in so long and it's driving me crazy!! ><


I feel your pain, m'dear  sadly, I've come to see sex as a personal thing. Anything else goes, but actual sex is for lovers imo. Kinda cuts back your options 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## MajTom

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Ugh. An old fuck buddy just sent me pictures of him deepthroating some guy. That bastard. So fucking hot. Turns out it was a mmf threesome. Jealous. I loved playing with him and I loved playing with other guys with him


This sort of thing is why I could never go into politics, lol. Entirely too many guys and gals out there with incriminating photos of me. My main FWB at the moment just sent me a pic of me getting spitroasted :kitteh:


----------



## Noctis

jada_artist said:


> Well each girl is gonna react differently. Just be completely honest about what you're looking for. Tell them you want a buddy to hook up with AND hang out with. They will probably be more cool with it if you don't just hit and then leave. Let them know you want to do stuff as friends too. This way they don't feel like such sluts or like they are being used. (this is how I would feel about it but I can't speak for every girl).


Thanks!  I will try to narrow down in my head who will be the best choice to ask and tell them what you said to tell them.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> There's like a 50-50 chance I gave my new boyfriend chlamydia. I made a vow to myself a month before I met him to stop having casual sex. I've never even had an STD before. Goddamnit.


Oh gee. Hmm, I guess have him go to a urologist and you go to a gynecologist and see what the doctors say. Did you have sex with him unprotected? From Mayo Clinic: 

"Chlamydia symptoms
Chlamydia is a bacterial infection of your genital tract. Chlamydia may be difficult for you to detect because early-stage infections often cause few or no signs and symptoms. When they do occur, they usually start one to three weeks after you've been exposed to chlamydia. Even when signs and symptoms do occur, they're often mild and passing, making them easy to overlook.
Signs and symptoms may include:


Painful urination
Lower abdominal pain
Vaginal discharge in women
Discharge from the penis in men
Pain during sexual intercourse in women
Testicular pain in men"


----------



## jada_artist

WT_Neptune said:


> Newsflash: if a guy squirted in front of me, I'd go soft as well. So your argument kind of confuses me.
> 
> 
> 
> It just seems bizarre and having heard that it is mostly piss, myth or fact, would be a turn off. It would also remind me of crazy porn concepts that don't or shouldn't have a real life analogous thing that happens.


It's not piss. It comes out of the same hole but its not piss. The fluid doesn't come from the kidneys at all. you can tell the difference simply by the smell. It's practically odorless. Porn just exaggerates a completely natural thing.


----------



## jada_artist

WT_Neptune said:


> There really, truly is a difference.


Tell me how that is different?


----------



## with water

jada_artist said:


> Tell me how that is different?


How is it not different? In baseball, the batter does not concern himself with how to throw the ball. His mentality and the norms for him/her revolve around reacting to the pitch. The batter does not expect his own behaviors from the pitcher, and vice versa.


----------



## Hiryuuka

WT_Neptune said:


> How is it not different? In baseball, the batter does not concern himself with how to throw the ball. His mentality and the norms for him/her revolve around reacting to the pitch. The batter does not expect his own behaviors from the pitcher, and vice versa.


But in baseball, the idea of throwing the ball revolting the pitcher does not mean the pitcher won't be allowed to play anymore.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## with water

Hiryuuka said:


> But in baseball, the idea of throwing the ball revolting the pitcher does not mean the pitcher won't be allowed to play anymore.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


All the best pitchers spook the batter.


----------



## jada_artist

WT_Neptune said:


> How is it not different? In baseball, the batter does not concern himself with how to throw the ball. His mentality and the norms for him/her revolve around reacting to the pitch. The batter does not expect his own behaviors from the pitcher, and vice versa.


Sex is much more like Tennis! Each player does the same things! We have different outfits but we do the same thing. We orgasm and we squirt. Girls have no control over it when they do squirt. So don't shame us when it happens. I understand if you are not into it. I'm not into getting cum on me but it happens and I learn to be ok with it. So many guys expect us let them cum on our face! I've never done it but I would probably let a guy do it on rare occasions (i,e his birthday). You don't have to love everything you part does but don't take any or shame something that gives them pleasure. Like I said early, squirting is the ONLY time I orgasm!


----------



## with water

jada_artist said:


> Sex is much more like Tennis! Each player does the same things! We have different outfits but we do the same thing. We orgasm and we squirt. Girls have no control over it when they do squirt. So don't shame us when it happens. I understand if you are not into it. I'm not into getting cum on me but it happens and I learn to be ok with it. So many guys expect us let them cum on our face! I've never done it but I would probably let a guy do it on rare occasions (i,e his birthday). You don't have to love everything you part does but don't take any or shame something that gives them pleasure. Like I said early, squirting is the ONLY time I orgasm!


I can't do much more than disagree. Guys and girls work differently. Girls are often disgusted by having guy's jizz on them and that's fine. I reserve my right to be softened by squirting. That's really all my original comment amounted to was stating that.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Oh gee. Hmm, I guess have him go to a urologist and you go to a gynecologist and see what the doctors say. Did you have sex with him unprotected? From Mayo Clinic:
> 
> "Chlamydia symptoms
> Chlamydia is a bacterial infection of your genital tract. Chlamydia may be difficult for you to detect because early-stage infections often cause few or no signs and symptoms. When they do occur, they usually start one to three weeks after you've been exposed to chlamydia. Even when signs and symptoms do occur, they're often mild and passing, making them easy to overlook.
> Signs and symptoms may include:
> 
> 
> Painful urination
> Lower abdominal pain
> Vaginal discharge in women
> Discharge from the penis in men
> Pain during sexual intercourse in women
> Testicular pain in men"


I don't have most of those symptoms, just the discharge, which means it's more likely a non-contagious bacterial infection. But some women never get most of those symptoms (or any symptoms) from chlamydia so it's hard to be sure. I have an appointment with an STD clinic soon anyway. I'm just worried about it. I've never had problems with my vagina like this. :/ It's nasty man.


----------



## jada_artist

WT_Neptune said:


> I can't do much more than disagree. Guys and girls work differently. Girls are often disgusted by having guy's jizz on them and that's fine. I reserve my right to be softened by squirting. That's really all my original comment amounted to was stating that.


I realize that but I just wanted to give you a little perspective about what it would be like for the girl. that's all  I honestly hope that maybe one day you'll grow to love it, but if not oh well


----------



## jada_artist

devoid said:


> I don't have most of those symptoms, just the discharge, which means it's more likely a non-contagious bacterial infection. But some women never get most of those symptoms (or any symptoms) from chlamydia so it's hard to be sure. I have an appointment with an STD clinic soon anyway. I'm just worried about it. I've never had problems with my vagina like this. :/ It's nasty man.


Isn't Chlamydia curable? 

I have no idea. I know very little about anything medical. I think I heard that on House lol


----------



## devoid

jada_artist said:


> Isn't Chlamydia curable?
> 
> I have no idea. I know very little about anything medical. I think I heard that on House lol


Yes, it's very easily curable and doesn't tend to do much damage. It can also go away on its own over time in many cases.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

"I do standup. I'm funny"

I wonder if the guys I'm fucking in the local standup circuit are actually funny and get positive feedback from the audience. I kind of want to go to one of their shows and watch without telling them. I really want to know if they all know each other, but I don't want to ask. What the fuck are the odds? Like, is the one really that good? I know one of them aspires to move to Hollywood and do standup. Maybe that's all of them


----------



## MajTom

Soooooo, there's this guy I'm seeing. He pretty much turns me into a quivering mass of jelly any time he holds me, or touches me, or even just talks to me in the right way. On the other hand, I'm pretty sure he just sees me as a fuckpuppet. He's just in my head in a way that NOONE has ever been. I know I need to leave, since my relationship with him will never be what I want it to be, but I can't seem to bring myself to do so


----------



## 6007

I've been sexually involved with this man for a couple months now, and while neither of us is monogamous, it seems he's intent on having me be his primary supplier, the place he goes back to for things he can't get elsewhere. Comfort, aggression, etc.

Last night he was really frustrated, he wanted to fight fuck me, and I enjoyed it a lot and provoked it further, fighting, biting, and just being a thwarting bastard so that he could release all of that tension that was bothering him. Afterward he kissed and kissed and kissed me until I was dizzy with affection and desire and he gave me what I wanted in return.

I can see my hand in this quite clearly. I created the dynamic we presently operate on, perhaps corrupted or gave space to things he didn't even realize he wanted. In turn, he seems to feed me the things I want silently. I have no idea what will happen here, and I find myself thinking about it in the back of my mind, seeing him clearly in memories and imagined scenarios, as I know he does with me. I don't see how we'll ever find enough time to breathe life to all of them, and they're of a different quality than previous wishes/wants. Specific to him.

I HATE how soft his lips are; I want to kiss him constantly. He has this one crooked tooth too... OMG. WHY


----------



## Strayfire

I believe the greatest show of affection I can give someone is ownership.

I want the woman I love not to be in a relationship with me, but to own me.

Collar and everything.

I'd be her property, to do with as she pleases.

That's love.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

"Am I good to you? You're so good to me"

He only said it last night, but it's been replaying in my head. He's very good to me. I didn't even know I was doing anything for him.


----------



## 6007

Stray Venus said:


> I believe the greatest show of affection I can give someone is ownership.
> 
> I want the woman I love not to be in a relationship with me, but to own me.
> 
> Collar and everything.
> 
> I'd be her property, to do with as she pleases.
> 
> That's love.


I've been looking for that in the last few months.
one man has asked me to collar him, but it wouldn't extend beyond bedroom, and I am into the psychological aspect beyond bedroom. I have wanted that kind of relationship for a very long time. I don't think it is easy to find but worth looking for. 

For me, owning someone else is a very deep connection; it is a relationship plus much more.


----------



## Strayfire

ripley said:


> I've been looking for that in the last few months.
> one man has asked me to collar him, but it wouldn't extend beyond bedroom, and I am into the psychological aspect beyond bedroom. I have wanted that kind of relationship for a very long time. I don't think it is easy to find but worth looking for.
> 
> For me, owning someone else is a very deep connection; it is a relationship plus much more.


I just enjoy thinking in that kind of mindset. 

I am property to someone I love. They tell me what to do. 

Obedience is simply a matter of expressing that love for a person.

Plus it's great fun to be bossed around. You don't need to guess what your partner really wants.

I'm perfectly fine with adopting this mindset for everyday life, though boundaries would have to be drawn, realistically speaking.

There would have to be a fair amount of trust as well. Mmm.


----------



## 6007

Stray Venus said:


> I just enjoy thinking in that kind of mindset.
> 
> I am property to someone I love. They tell me what to do.
> 
> Obedience is simply a matter of expressing that love for a person.
> 
> Plus it's great fun to be bossed around. You don't need to guess what your partner really wants.
> 
> I'm perfectly fine with adopting this mindset for everyday life, though boundaries would have to be drawn, realistically speaking.
> 
> There would have to be a fair amount of trust as well. Mmm.


I agree boundaries are the key to all relationships. Especially healthy ones. 
I think it would be hard to find (for me) the right kind of partner. As I personally want to test boundaries, find where they lie. Also, to liberate the person I am with which sounds paradoxical I imagine. Basically almost all is permitted with the right communication and compatibility. For example one lover who asked me to collar him, I wanted him to be mine, in all senses. I wanted to encourage him in exploring his sexuality and his career. To guide and support him, to be the one he thought of every time he wanted to do anything. So for example if he wanted a lover, which at one point he did, he asked me and I thought about it. I liked the sound of her, the look of her, and what she could mean for him. I wanted him to have her. I liked he asked me. But his obedience is not complete. Therefore it is not... Nourishing. 

Bah. Where is he.


----------



## Hiryuuka

Meanwhile, I just imagine having quiet vanilla sex with a good friend of mine.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6007

Hiryuuka said:


> Meanwhile, I just imagine having quiet vanilla sex with a good friend of mine.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Hey that's cool too. Sex is awesome.
i personally don't get vanilla sex as a way of life but if it does it for you, I hope you get lots and lots of it!


----------



## 6007

Mr Squeeze has this tendency to touch me relentlessly whenever he finds a spot that makes me respond.
i am loud and he loves it.
unfortunately, he provoked me too far and I grabbed his head and kissed him but somehow bloodied his lip. 

what creeped me out was


i liked the taste of his blood


----------



## Noctis

I am not much into ownership in a relationship. It seems very outdated and I prefer for me and my future partner to be equals. I saw some men in my college who were very ownershipish towards their girlfriends and seemed domineering towards their woman. I do not like dominance on both sides, as I wouldn't want an overly controlling woman as a girlfriend, FwB, wife, etc.


----------



## 6007

Noctis said:


> I am not much into ownership in a relationship. It seems very outdated and I prefer for me and my future partner to be equals. I saw some men in my college who were very ownershipish towards their girlfriends and seemed domineering towards their woman. I do not like dominance on both sides, as I wouldn't want an overly controlling woman as a girlfriend, FwB, wife, etc.


I don't find ownership to be imbalanced in the sense of one person has power. 
The relationship is balanced because you cannot have one with out the other. 
A dominant cannot exist without someone to dominate, for example. You cannot belong to someone unless they care deeply enough for you to sacrifice to cater to your needs.

Many people seem to want everything to be equal but we don't live or love in perfect unchanging conditions. Imbalances will always exist; furthermore just because someone is your property doesn't mean they aren't your equal. They are very valuable. Intensely loved. Cherished.


----------



## Scarab

MajTom said:


> This sort of thing is why I could never go into politics, lol. Entirely too many guys and gals out there with incriminating photos of me. My main FWB at the moment just sent me a pic of me getting spitroasted :kitteh:


When you said spitroasted I imagined Oberyn hanging horisontally between two men (at hip height), with arms and legs dangling towards the ground.


----------



## Scarab

johnnyyukon said:


> That's fucking awesome.
> 
> 
> On the same note, there's pretty much nothing that turns me on more than a woman doing that (maybe deepthroating).
> 
> It's just so.......hot.
> 
> I practically jizz my pantaloons when it happens. I also wear pantaloons during intercourse.
> 
> I literally read a 90 page article on the whole phenomenon, part scientific part technique. I've gotten every girlfriend since to do it. Absolutely a technique, but it's hugely psychological on the woman's part.


*Stares towards the heavens as I watch the stream of liquid reach outer space*

Can it go further than that? *Scratches my head*


----------



## Strayfire

ripley said:


> I agree boundaries are the key to all relationships. Especially healthy ones.
> I think it would be hard to find (for me) the right kind of partner. As I personally want to test boundaries, find where they lie. Also, to liberate the person I am with which sounds paradoxical I imagine. Basically almost all is permitted with the right communication and compatibility. For example one lover who asked me to collar him, I wanted him to be mine, in all senses. I wanted to encourage him in exploring his sexuality and his career. To guide and support him, to be the one he thought of every time he wanted to do anything. So for example if he wanted a lover, which at one point he did, he asked me and I thought about it. I liked the sound of her, the look of her, and what she could mean for him. I wanted him to have her. I liked he asked me. But his obedience is not complete. Therefore it is not... Nourishing.
> 
> Bah. Where is he.












*rolls over submissively, ready to be claimed as property*


----------



## jada_artist

Stray Venus said:


> I believe the greatest show of affection I can give someone is ownership.
> 
> I want the woman I love not to be in a relationship with me, but to own me.
> 
> Collar and everything.
> 
> I'd be her property, to do with as she pleases.
> 
> That's love.


Thats sweet as long as your giving yourself to her and not the reverse. 
This reminds me of one of my favorite movies, _Breakfast at Tiffany's_. Paul: "I love you". Holly: "So what?" Paul: "So what? So plenty! I love you, you belong to me!" Holly: "No. People don't belong to people."


----------



## Strayfire

jada_artist said:


> Thats sweet as long as your giving yourself to her and not the reverse.
> This reminds me of one of my favorite movies, _Breakfast at Tiffany's_. Paul: "I love you". Holly: "So what?" Paul: "So what? So plenty! I love you, you belong to me!" Holly: "No. People don't belong to people."


I doubt true submission or ownership can occur. At best it's just a cool illusion. 

I don't believe my stubborn nature would let me do something I strongly objected to. 

I mean like that's not to say there can't be a suitably erotic punishment, but you're not going to talk me into murdering your boss.


----------



## 6007

Stray Venus said:


> *rolls over submissively, ready to be claimed as property*


I had an image like this on my phone that I used to send to El Diablo, the man who wanted to potentially submit to me, but not fully. It made raaaaaaaaaawr.


----------



## Hiryuuka

I'm curious - what exactly makes dom & sub so appealing?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## MajTom

Scarab said:


> When you said spitroasted I imagined Oberyn hanging horisontally between two men (at hip height), with arms and legs dangling towards the ground.


As hot as that sounds, I think Oberyn would probably be strictly a top :tongue:
By the way, I LOVE the avatar (double meaning fully intended)


----------



## jada_artist

Hiryuuka said:


> I'm curious - what exactly makes dom & sub so appealing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


I've never done any of it but some aspects I think I would like. Like being called their sex slave, being spanked, tied up. However I would not want a collar around my neck, be called a whore/slut/bitch, be forced to deep throat, or spit on.  that kind of stuff seems like it would be very demeaning. At least that's how I would feel.


----------



## Strayfire

ripley said:


> I had an image like this on my phone that I used to send to El Diablo, the man who wanted to potentially submit to me, but not fully. It made raaaaaaaaaawr.
> View attachment 267226


He sounds fierce, tehehe. Much more fierce than the feminine, cute and compact me. :3

*twirls*

I bet you're stronger than me. By the natural order I should relinquish my control to you 



Hiryuuka said:


> I'm curious - what exactly makes dom & sub so appealing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


It's the illusion of a power differential, often to fulfill desires on both end.

After all I fantasize about being brutually raped.

Make no mistake, in a healthy sub/dom relationship the sub has most of the power (they define the limits).

Personally my desire to sub comes from my inner desire to be female. 

Embracing "feminine" actions gives me a certain joy? 



jada_artist said:


> I've never done any of it but some aspects I think I would like. Like being called their sex slave, being spanked, tied up. However I would not want a collar around my neck, be called a whore/slut/bitch, be forced to deep throat, or spit on.  that kind of stuff seems like it would be very demeaning. At least that's how I would feel.


Oooooh I've never done any of it .

I'd want to be called a whore/slut/bitch, though I imagine the effect would be more humorous than anything in public for a guy like me.

Collars are fun. So are handcuffs :3.

I want to date a transgirl so I can deepthroat her. >.>

Amongst other things...


----------



## 6007

Stray Venus said:


> He sounds fierce, tehehe. Much more fierce than the feminine, cute and compact me. :3
> 
> *twirls*
> 
> I bet you're stronger than me. By the natural order I should relinquish my control to you
> 
> 
> 
> It's the illusion of a power differential, often to fulfill desires on both end.
> 
> After all I fantasize about being brutually raped.
> 
> Make no mistake, in a healthy sub/dom relationship the sub has most of the power (they define the limits).
> 
> ..


Diablo is... About 5'6" or 5'7" and slender but strong, I pick him up and shove him against walls when I kiss him, his legs wrapped around my hips. He is very fierce and feisty, I love his personality so much. Independent and feline. Utterly unlike anyone I've ever met. 

Mr Squeeze (the one I fought during sex) is easy for me to fight against. He was tired and I sort of let him win. He's same size as me. I have realized we somewhat look alike too. It's sort of creepy. 

Im definitely strong. And tall. And therefore everyone surrender to me!

I will be honest I am versatile, so a strictly one mode relationship would bore me. I like Diablo because he will switch with me at times, but overall he wants to be taken. It works well. He's so fun. For me the psychological aspects interest me more. I want his submission. I want him to want me to be the God in his world. In return I would give him everything he wants and more.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I'm horny as fuck. :dry:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

So, a couple times now I've heard a woman in my day-to-day circle mention that she once dated a guy who had a foot fetish and how she was weirded out by it. Today she spoke about it again and a guy in the room responded to her in accord, sharing her viewpoint. It irritated and sort of disgruntled me to an extent but I kept quiet about it. To me it felt as though they were trying to belittle, mock, or generally stigmatize people with foot fetishes.

My angle on it is: what exactly makes it so taboo or unacceptable? Is it fundamentally any different from someone having a fetish for or attraction to the more common breasts and buttocks? From a logic standpoint they're just body parts and it just so happens some parts trigger arousal more commonly than others.

Should someone be stigmatized for liking mustard just because the majority prefers ketchup?


----------



## 6007

I used to joke if I ever was single again I'd want a foot fetishist or a dentist.

People mock what scares them, what threatens them, what they don't understand. 

I have a fetish, and have had it since I was 11. People think it's weird, but I have never cared.

Live and let live.

Plus... feet are awesome. They say a lot about a person.


----------



## melancauliflower

Luke the Turner said:


> I hope his nails were trimmed.
> 
> It's still better than accidentally though. Just imagine the ouch.... :crying:


They were. It wasn't painful. Just extremely disturbing.


----------



## jada_artist

melancauliflower said:


> - I used to masturbate to Radiohead's Lotus Flower video every day.
> 
> - I would _much_ rather masturbate than have sex.
> 
> - I have a lot of nasty fantasies but in reality I don't like having sex at all.


Do you know why you aren't enjoying yourself during sex? Have you only had sex with this one guy or what? is it just because you can't orgasm during sex? (that is common for many girls including me)


----------



## melancauliflower

jada_artist said:


> Do you know why you aren't enjoying yourself during sex? Have you only had sex with this one guy or what? is it just because you can't orgasm during sex? (that is common for many girls including me)


Nah I've had sex with plenty of people and had plenty of orgasms. I'm just asexual. Sex ain't my thing. I find it awkward and messy. Something that should be done alone and in private. Like picking your nose - satisfying, but not something I wish to share with other people.


----------



## jada_artist

melancauliflower said:


> Nah I've had sex with plenty of people and had plenty of orgasms. I'm just asexual. Sex ain't my thing. I find it awkward and messy. Something that should be done alone and in private. Like picking your nose - satisfying, but not something I wish to share with other people.


Oh I always thought asexual meant not being interested in sex period. Including masturbation. hmm interesting


----------



## melancauliflower

jada_artist said:


> Oh I always thought asexual meant not being interested in sex period. Including masturbation. hmm interesting


All asexuals are different. There's a really good documentary on youtube called (A)Sexual if you're ever bored to death and wanna learn more lol.


----------



## Strayfire

I want to call someone "Mistress" but it doesn't have the same ring to it as "Master".

Not sure why people call femdoms "Mistress" but I can't help thinking of a millionaire's mistress (like an escort) rather than my owner. 

Either we need a better female version of "Master" or I just call them "Owner" (doesn't have the same ring)

*sighs*

Master should be gender neutral. I'm scared of offending.

We need to make this a campaign for equality.


----------



## The Chameleon

I feel like such a slut, I had sex with my boyfriend three times in the past day and during one of them my brother and his friend were right in the next room. :blushed:



melancauliflower said:


> - I used to masturbate to Radiohead's Lotus Flower video every day.


This is by far the best confession I've heard in this thread.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

Regular size condoms literally do not fit me. I never even thought I had a big penis before losing my virginity.










The Chameleon said:


> I feel like such a slut, I had sex with my boyfriend three times in the past day and during one of them my brother and his friend were right in the next room. :blushed:
> 
> 
> 
> This is by far the best confession I've heard in this thread.



Thats not slutty at all, I had sex while my brother was in the next room and my dad at home.


----------



## jada_artist

Stray Venus said:


> I want to call someone "Mistress" but it doesn't have the same ring to it as "Master".
> 
> Not sure why people call femdoms "Mistress" but I can't help thinking of a millionaire's mistress (like an escort) rather than my owner.
> 
> Either we need a better female version of "Master" or I just call them "Owner" (doesn't have the same ring)
> 
> *sighs*
> 
> Master should be gender neutral. I'm scared of offending.
> 
> We need to make this a campaign for equality.


Oh I've always thought that too. Mistress doesn't at all sound dominate to me. The only alternative I can think of is "Your Highness" lol. or "Madame (insert sexy name)" Just come up with a cool nickname like Mrs. Robinson. :tongue:


----------



## Strayfire

jada_artist said:


> Oh I've always thought that too. Mistress doesn't at all sound dominate to me. The only alternative I can think of is "Your Highness" lol. or "Madame (insert sexy name)" Just come up with a cool nickname like Mrs. Robinson. :tongue:


Great minds think alike. 

Lol. That was the name of our deputy principal in high school.

Rather not think of that. 

xD


----------



## d e c a d e n t

It's kind of inconvenient there doesn't seem to be any decent ways to refer to a dominant woman yeah, lol.


----------



## 172354

The Chameleon said:


> I feel like such a slut, I had sex with my boyfriend three times in the past day and during one of them my brother and his friend were right in the next room. :blushed:.


Haha don't worry, you're not alone. I lost my virginity at 16 while I was at my boyfriend's house in the living room babysitting his younger brother & 2 friends. We just waited until they went to sleep...(so romantic)

And in the same vain I would go over to his house after school to have sex and his dad would come home early calling for him, so I'd hide in the closet until he spoke with his dad then jumped out the window naked as he threw me my clothes. He would also sneak over to my house really late at night and jump into my room through my window while my family was asleep. 

I kinda miss those wild, exciting times of youth, haha.


----------



## Morpheus83

Geez. Why do some prudes make a huge fuss out of 'bulges' in male superhero costumes? It's not as though kids will become sex-crazed weirdos if you don't constantly screech about how 'evil' some body parts are (and why assume that kids will 'naturally' fixate on 'those' parts? It's weird to project your own sexual frustrations and neuroses onto just about everything. Geez.) Some folks can't seem to separate social mores and culturally conditioned biases from anything that's observed--so there's a shitload of bizarre projection going on. Like the time when a parent complained about a Humphrey B Bear toy not wearing any 'pants'.


----------



## MajTom

Stray Venus said:


> I want to call someone "Mistress" but it doesn't have the same ring to it as "Master".
> 
> Not sure why people call femdoms "Mistress" but I can't help thinking of a millionaire's mistress (like an escort) rather than my owner.
> 
> Either we need a better female version of "Master" or I just call them "Owner" (doesn't have the same ring)
> 
> *sighs*
> 
> Master should be gender neutral. I'm scared of offending.
> 
> We need to make this a campaign for equality.


I don't see what the big deal is. Mistress is simply the feminine form of the word master. Like any other word different contexts can yield different meanings, but that isn't so much an issue with the word as it is with said word's misuse. 

However, a possible solution may be to try a different language._ Maitresse. _As is generally the case, French sounds SO very much sexier than English


----------



## The Chameleon

Stray Venus said:


> I want to call someone "Mistress" but it doesn't have the same ring to it as "Master".
> 
> Not sure why people call femdoms "Mistress" but I can't help thinking of a millionaire's mistress (like an escort) rather than my owner.
> 
> Either we need a better female version of "Master" or I just call them "Owner" (doesn't have the same ring)
> 
> *sighs*
> 
> Master should be gender neutral. I'm scared of offending.
> 
> We need to make this a campaign for equality.


I get what you mean! Being called either is such a turn on tho :blushed:


----------



## Noctis

Morpheus83 said:


> Geez. Why do some prudes make a huge fuss out of 'bulges' in male superhero costumes? It's not as though kids will become sex-crazed weirdos if you don't constantly screech about how 'evil' some body parts are (and why assume that kids will 'naturally' fixate on 'those' parts? It's weird to project your own sexual frustrations and neuroses onto just about everything. Geez.) Some folks can't seem to separate social mores and culturally conditioned biases from anything that's observed--so there's a shitload of bizarre projection going on. Like the time when a parent complained about a Humphrey B Bear toy not wearing any 'pants'.


Like this?


----------



## Kito

Morpheus83 said:


> Geez. Why do some prudes make a huge fuss out of 'bulges' in male superhero costumes? It's not as though kids will become sex-crazed weirdos if you don't constantly screech about how 'evil' some body parts are (and why assume that kids will 'naturally' fixate on 'those' parts? It's weird to project your own sexual frustrations and neuroses onto just about everything. Geez.) Some folks can't seem to separate social mores and culturally conditioned biases from anything that's observed--so there's a shitload of bizarre projection going on. Like the time when a parent complained about a Humphrey B Bear toy not wearing any 'pants'.


While we're at it, why not make every single televised woman wear a binder? God forbid a sexually attractive part of the body be visible to the CHILDREN!


----------



## Morpheus83

Kito said:


> While we're at it, why not make every single televised woman wear a binder? God forbid a sexually attractive part of the body be visible to the CHILDREN!


Every televised character should start wearing a hazmat suit during children/family hour


----------



## Kito

Morpheus83 said:


> Every televised character should start wearing a hazmat suit during children/family hour


The 9pm watershed would become a celebratory unveiling of boobage and bulges. Practically pornographic after watching hazmats all day.


----------



## Strayfire

God save all the children who got dragged into watching 50 shades then.


----------



## 6007

Diablo called me Mistress tonight. 
When he earns his collar he can call me Master. 
I am so excited.


----------



## 6007

Seriously contemplating fucking this woman I know and am good friends with. 
Her heart and emotions give me boners. 
If we have even a little physical chemistry I am going to devour her and I won't be gentle.


----------



## 6007

Ok maybe a little gentle. Variety is important.


----------



## Noctis

Stray Venus said:


> God save all the children who got dragged into watching 50 shades then.


That right there, is a much different story, lol.


----------



## The Chameleon

ripley said:


> Diablo called me Mistress tonight.
> When he earns his collar he can call me Master.
> I am so excited.


Are collars any good? They always seemed kind of pet-like to me.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I received this little gem. He's been texting me like that all week. He's super horny, but I've been super busy. 

I really do sacrifice my body to him and so far I haven't said no to anything. He could degrade and abuse me in the worst possible way and I could love every fucking second of it, but there'd still be something missing. There's no power exchange.

The ones I really feel that with aren't around often enough


----------



## Golden Rose

The Chameleon said:


> Are collars any good? They always seemed kind of pet-like to me.


AFAIK collars are mostly used for two different purposes in BDSM.

1. Discipline. For example if the dom establishes "no touching" or a certain routine during oral and the sub breaks the rule, that's a yank. 
2. Those with a choking fetish can benefit from that during sex.

Those are the ones I know but there's more if you're creative but it takes a shitton of open communication and practice because an inexperienced or nervous dom can easily choke their partner too much and the consequences wouldn't be pretty. I've never tried it out irl (lol obviously) but actual BDSM requires lots and lots and lots of training for both subs and doms.


----------



## jada_artist

I actually left the house at 3am just to give this guy a blowjob >< idk why I did that. I'm on my period so we couldn't have sex. He said we would go to a park and "hang out." I've met up with this guys 2 other times in the past and we never hang out or even talk really. I try avoid meeting up with him because the sex isn't even very good. only lasts like 10 minutes and he refuses to ever eat me out. But last night I caved because I've been feeling lonely. But of course seeing him didn't make me feel any better. Idk what to do. I want to go on a nice date or 2. I want the butterflies in my stomach feeling. Maybe I should just ask this guy at my gym out. But I'm just so awkward and shy :/


----------



## Strayfire

Hotaru said:


> AFAIK collars are mostly used for two different purposes in BDSM.
> 
> 1. Discipline. For example if the dom establishes "no touching" or a certain routine during oral and the sub breaks the rule, that's a yank.
> 2. Those with a choking fetish can benefit from that during sex.
> 
> Those are the ones I know but there's more if you're creative but it takes a shitton of open communication and practice because an inexperienced or nervous dom can easily choke their partner too much and the consequences wouldn't be pretty. I've never tried it out irl (lol obviously) but actual BDSM requires lots and lots and lots of training for both subs and doms.


I wanna be an adorkable Stray-pet. 

^w^

Meow meow meow meow

I want my owner to feed me and care for me and stuff. Hehehehehe


----------



## Golden Rose

Stray Venus said:


> I wanna be an adorkable Stray-pet.


Pet play doesn't appeal to me in the slightest, it's like Daddy/Daughter roleplay, I find it sketchy as hell.
But to each their own, honestly most of this stuff is just researching for fun though slight choking can be hot.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I received this little gem. He's been texting me like that all week. He's super horny, but I've been super busy.
> 
> I really do sacrifice my body to him and so far I haven't said no to anything. He could degrade and abuse me in the worst possible way and I could love every fucking second of it, but there'd still be something missing. There's no power exchange.
> 
> The ones I really feel that with aren't around often enough


Hm. I'm a bit curious about something here. You say there isn't a power exchange in the relationship, yet you sacrifice your body to him? Are you saying that your suspension of disbelief is too broken here to consider the sexual power exchange real? 

In other words, there was sexual power exchange, but he wasn't a stronger person than you so you didn't think it counted?


----------



## Strayfire

Hotaru said:


> Pet play doesn't appeal to me in the slightest, it's like Daddy/Daughter roleplay, I find it sketchy as hell.
> But to each their own, honestly most of this stuff is just researching for fun though slight choking can be hot.


I think I'm just in it for the novelty of meowing and having a tail held in with an anal plug.

Heh. Then I can get pet. ^w^









@Lady Lunar the pandora's box box was amazing to sit in. xD


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Stray Venus said:


> I think I'm just in it for the novelty of meowing and having a tail held in with an anal plug.
> 
> Heh. Then I can get pet. ^w^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @_Lady Lunar_ the pandora's box box was amazing to sit in. xD


Only you, Stray. Only you.


----------



## jada_artist

Stray Venus said:


> I think I'm just in it for the novelty of meowing and having a tail held in with an anal plug.
> 
> Heh. Then I can get pet. ^w^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Lady Lunar the pandora's box box was amazing to sit in. xD


lol thats actually pretty cool  kinda want one now


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Uruk Hai said:


> Hm. I'm a bit curious about something here. You say there isn't a power exchange in the relationship, yet you sacrifice your body to him? Are you saying that your suspension of disbelief is too broken here to consider the sexual power exchange real?
> 
> In other words, there was sexual power exchange, but he wasn't a stronger person than you so you didn't think it counted?


No. He's a kinkster. He doesn't really count himself as Dom and he hasn't established himself as one. He has certain tendencies and it just so happens that degradation and abuse is in his bag. I'm down for whatever, so I let him do whatever. Just because I let him do the most depraved things to me, doesn't mean he's automatically slapped with a certain label


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Hotaru said:


> Pet play doesn't appeal to me in the slightest, it's like Daddy/Daughter roleplay, I find it sketchy as hell.
> But to each their own, honestly most of this stuff is just researching for fun though slight choking can be hot.


In a lot of cases, Daddy/daughter play isn't about incest


----------



## Golden Rose

GinningPuma4011 said:


> In a lot of cases, Daddy/daughter play isn't about incest


I'm aware but I feel like it's an extremely thin line to cross, especially if it involves age play. I love roleplay in general and I'm not afraid to explore and come up with different scenarios but this one is not my thing, unless the incestual angle is muted and it becomes more of a quirkier and personalized thrill. I'm not particularly attracted to much older men either although it depends on the individual.

I get already infantilized plenty so I'd rather have regular d/s or switch dynamics.
I love the 'naughty lil thing' angle though, just not while playing a daughter role.


----------



## The Chameleon

Hotaru said:


> Pet play doesn't appeal to me in the slightest, it's like Daddy/Daughter roleplay, I find it sketchy as hell.
> But to each their own, honestly most of this stuff is just researching for fun though slight choking can be hot.


Personally I find petplay MUCH less offensive than daddy/daughter or nymphet/lolita roleplays. Truth be told I'm a sucker for nymphet/lolita fashion but once you start pretending to be a little girl and seducing old men I find that really fucking disturbing. Also, y'know, pedophilia/incest implied. Bluh.


----------



## Golden Rose

The Chameleon said:


> Personally I find petplay MUCH less offensive than daddy/daughter or nymphet/lolita roleplays. Truth be told I'm a sucker for nymphet/lolita fashion but once you start pretending to be a little girl and seducing old men I find that really fucking disturbing. Also, y'know, pedophilia/incest implied. Bluh.


It's not even a matter of being offended since it's just pretending, more like it's a turn off for me.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I don't even find the incest angle the squickiest part of the Daddy/girl-thing myself. I just find the dynamic pretty off-putting, even though I can be kind of childlike in general, but being infantalized isn't a very sexy feeling for me. Neither do I find it attractive to think of the other person as a parental figure. I guess it feels too unequal in a way, although at the same time I kinda like the thought of rape play, which isn't exactly equal either (but it's kind of different, I think).

As for petplay, I don't know lol. Don't think it's something I would actually try, though I've read some erotic fic involving petplay now and then.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

His kisses are really wet. Not the biggest fan of that, but I fucking love when he spits in my mouth


----------



## Flash FM

GinningPuma4011 said:


> His smell is intoxicating. I don't like it masked by his aftershave or deodorant. It's strong on his coat. I met up with him after we got off work and went to his place together. No shower, nothing. Went straight to work. When I finally ended up on my knees and was taking down his underwear, his scent was so strong. All the sweat from the whole day. I just wanted to bury my face in his crotch and smell him all night
> 
> I licked him all over. Loved the taste. It was especially strong at the base of his cock, behind his balls and in his ass. I wanted more. I wanted to taste and smell anywhere where his scent was strong
> 
> I passed out as soon as I got home. His smell is still on me



Young lady, you need to get yourself a publisher. This stuff is literary gold!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Intergalacticus said:


> Young lady, you need to get yourself a publisher. This stuff is literary gold!


Can't tell if you're being sarcastic? Thanks? I wouldn't call it literary gold, though.


----------



## Flash FM

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Can't tell if you're being sarcastic? Thanks? I wouldn't call it literary gold, though.



No sarcasm intended. Believe me, there’s a market for racy material like this. If something like that _Fifty Shades of Whatjermacallit _can reach the dizzy heights of success, why shouldn’t you?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Intergalacticus said:


> No sarcasm intended. Believe me, there’s a market for racy material like this. If something like that _Fifty Shades of Whatjermacallit _can reach the dizzy heights of success, why shouldn’t you?


Fifty Shades wasn't even written well


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Intergalacticus said:


> No sarcasm intended. Believe me, there’s a market for racy material like this. If something like that _Fifty Shades of Whatjermacallit _can reach the dizzy heights of success, why shouldn’t you?


To be fair, I think one of the things that worked in Fifty Shades' favor is that it has sort of kinky elements in it while still being tame enough in a way to be adequately harmless for the readers who enjoy it. I imagine Ginning Puma's stuff would have a somewhat different audience (though it might still be large enough indeed).


----------



## Flash FM

Kink said:


> To be fair, I think one of the things that worked in Fifty Shades' favor is that it has sort of kinky elements in it while still being tame enough in a way to be adequately harmless for the readers who enjoy it. I imagine Ginning Puma's stuff would have a somewhat different audience (though it might still be large enough indeed).


 Absolutely. As I said, there’s a market for her work, though we’re not talking about a mainstream readership here. Personally, I wouldn’t waste my money on _Fifty Shades_ any more than I would on a Mills & Boon potboiler.


----------



## Flash FM

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Fifty Shades wasn't even written well


 
Whereas your work is evocative, visceral and unashamedly sensual. I look forward to reading more of your confessions.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Intergalacticus said:


> Whereas your work is evocative, visceral and unashamedly sensual. I look forward to reading more of your confessions.


Aw, look at you. Thanks, guy


----------



## 7rr7s

Intergalacticus said:


> Absolutely. As I said, there’s a market for her work, though we’re not talking about a mainstream readership here. Personally, I wouldn’t waste my money on _Fifty Shades_ any more than I would on a Mills & Boon potboiler.


Puma Uncensored. Puma Uncensored Vol. II: Now with 69 more pages of depraved confessions!


----------



## Andromeda31

Puma could make some serious dough by self-publishing through Amazon and selling ebooks. erc2:


----------



## jada_artist

Intergalacticus said:


> Whereas your work is evocative, visceral and unashamedly sensual. I look forward to reading more of your confessions.


just go through previous pages. Hers are crazy lol


----------



## knife

Intergalacticus said:


> Young lady, you need to get yourself a publisher. This stuff is literary gold!


I _might_ know somebody...


----------



## Trec93




----------



## Strayfire

Trec93 said:


>












Welcome to the playground c;


----------



## 6007

On weds I spent the night with Squeeze. We cooked together, watched tv, had a food fight and took a bath. 
In the bath I shaved his neck, while he was lying on my chest. Quick gentle strokes, and he sweetness of his pale neck was revealed more and more to me, the intimacy of the moment flooded me with tender passion. 
We laid like that, talking, for at least twenty minutes and then I got to lie on his chest, our legs entwined. He began to play with my breasts, swallowing my moans in his kiss. 
He continued playing with me until I almost came, without touching me anywhere except my nipples. 
He told me to ride him. 
I held myself up, palms down on either side of the tub, and danced on his cock. Looking over my shoulder, he looked small and vulnerable, lost in pleasure. I could hear his soft moans and the catches in his breath as he watched my body move, watched himself disappearing into me. 
It was without a doubt the best sexual exhange we had ever had, and as we drained the tub, we continued fucking with my back against the tiles, my leg on his shoulder. He spun me around and told me to fuck him, and I could feel everything, all of him, I was gripping his cock so tight. 
I wouldn't let him cum. 
Went to the bed, he tried to fuck me but I fought, he fingered me until I screamed so loud the entire complex could hear, and I alternated between fucking and sucking him for an hour more before I let him cum, deep in my throat, which I finally got to open up for him. First try. I was ecstatic as I swallowed my reward. 
He told me I'm the best fuck he's ever had. But he didn't seem happy about it.


----------



## 6007

I kissed him the minute he entered the house, which I don't ordinarily do. Usually I torment him, make him wait, knowing that the slowness of my kiss gets him hard every time, no matter how drained, tired or how many times he's cum; that kiss goes straight to his cock. 
We are like old friends. 
We smile and laugh and enjoy each other. 
But when our bodies touch we fuck like gods, and the intimacy builds even after weeks apart. 
Once he's inside me, he loses himself more and more; our bodies are like puzzle pieces that fit together precisely. Like going home. As we kissed and fucked he moaned about how much he missed me and I told him how desperately I needed this fucking; my pussy belongs to him, no one can satisfy me as he does. 
Afterward we cuddled in the tub and had tea. He spoke to me about his work and as usual was brilliant and witty and wonderful. A real gem. By the time we exited, we both smelled of jasmine and climbed into bed for cocoa and cuddles and he asked for gentle kisses on his back and neck, to be covered with my touch and mouth. I kissed and tongued my way down his spine, kissing reverently. Down his ass to his thighs, tonguing the backs of his knees while he squirmed with pleasure. His ankles and the balls of his feet and slowly back upwards. I licked between his thighs, and then devoured his balls because he started moaning, which how can you stop... And as he kneeled on all fours I licked and sucked every inch of him from his ass to the tip of his cock, occasionally burying my teeth in those perfect ass cheeks, his moans muffled by the mattress. God I missed him. 

He made me cum over and over, despite anti depressants, despite not being as in contact (we used to text and phone fuck constantly and haven't seen each other in over a month), swallowing all of my pleasure and going back for more. I was whimpering and begging for all of it; I needed it and only he can give it to me. 

El Diablo. My angel.


----------



## gmaslin

Scientologists are collecting notes with each post


----------



## Hiryuuka

Ripley should write a book 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShinyBubles

I like to masturbate with my bedroom curtains open using clothespins on my nipples and clit all when I know my neighbors are home and could possibly see me.


----------



## EccentricSiren

I can't masturbate to fantasies of actual people anymore. I get caught up in the whole, "is that what they'd really do/like in bed, or would it actually be completely different?" line of thought and then it just doesn't get me anywhere. In order to have an orgasm, I have to fantasize about being some sort of weird sexual science experiment involving either machines or aliens, maybe because I know that would never happen, so I feel more free to imagine whatever I want. It's weird, because I don't really read or watch that much science fiction.


----------



## olonny

I bite and I scratch. Neck, back, shoulders and chest (nothing below that :laughing. I warn beforehand and I just do it if the guy is ok with it - most of the times they are.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

EccentricSiren said:


> I can't masturbate to fantasies of actual people anymore. I get caught up in the whole, "is that what they'd really do/like in bed, or would it actually be completely different?" line of thought and then it just doesn't get me anywhere. In order to have an orgasm, I have to fantasize about being some sort of weird sexual science experiment involving either machines or aliens, maybe because I know that would never happen, so I feel more free to imagine whatever I want. It's weird, because I don't really read or watch that much science fiction.


It's weird how I relate to that. No machines or aliens though, just weird people that I don't know.



olonny said:


> I bite and I scratch. Neck, back, shoulders and chest (nothing below that :laughing. I warn beforehand and I just do it if the guy is ok with it - most of the times they are.


I think it's sexy, and I'd be okay with it. Once this fucking acne goes away. :frustrating:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

I'm really horny right now. I think I'll watch Kill la Kill and get hornier.


----------



## cinnabun

Today has been difficult.

I'm sx dom, so I pretty much always want...no, _need_, intimacy at all times. I know that's maybe a bit much for some, but I can't help it, it's just who I am.

But today was almost unbearable. I wanted him, I needed him, I craved him. I just wanted him beside me so I could hold him and breathe in his scent. It wasn't so much me desiring sex, although that would be awesome, but just having him next to me would have been enough. Just us being content with one another, tasting each other's souls, gazing into each other's eyes...that sounds wonderful *(ﾟヮﾟ)*.

I talk to him everyday, but I miss him. Is that crazy? I always miss him, but today even more so ◕︵◕.

I just need him, nothing else matters ♥.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

I used to have age restrictions like a lot of people, but I've learned from recent experience that if I'm horny enough, I'll dry hump a 70-year old.


----------



## Agent York

I have only been involved in a sexual situation once, and that was in a threesome with a couple I had gotten to know.
I was so damn nervous and didn't dare to get involved with any penetration (I hadn't even masturbated properly before that) but it was an interesting experience. If I'm going to repeat it I think I'll go with someone I know better, though. x)
A lot better, actually.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

The Scorched Earth said:


> I used to have age restrictions like a lot of people, but I've learned from recent experience that if I'm horny enough, I'll dry hump a 70-year old.


Some people in their 60s and 70s are sexier than some people in their 30s. That's pretty crazy, I think, but it's how I feel.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Agent York said:


> I have only been involved in a sexual situation once, and that was in a threesome with a couple I had gotten to know.
> I was so damn nervous and didn't dare to get involved with any penetration (I hadn't even masturbated properly before that) but it was an interesting experience. If I'm going to repeat it I think I'll go with someone I know better, though. x)
> A lot better, actually.


Threesomes are hawt.


----------



## boblikesoup

25 y/o

Was "saving it" until I was in love. Eventually just hooked up w/ somebody at 19... fell in love after.
Hooked up with a 38 y/o
Hooked up with a 39 y/o
Hooked up w/ a 49 y/o
Hooked up with a trans woman (didn't know she was one until she told me)
Dated a porn star
Have been in threesomes mmf mff
Rape fantasies turn me on
Am polyamorous
Attended a sex masquerade party
Was supposed to be abstinent on a 10-day meditation retreat. After 3 nights of sex dreams on the 4th day I let one out. Noticed a massive focus improvement.


There are a lot more confessions that can be made but not sure if I want everything on the internets.


----------



## MajTom

The Scorched Earth said:


> I used to have age restrictions like a lot of people, but I've learned from recent experience that if I'm horny enough, I'll dry hump a 70-year old.


Older women who've aged well are unbelievably sexy to me. There's this woman in my book club who's a few months shy of 50 (literally twice my age) and she is absolutely stunning. She's flirted with me a little bit. I'm not entirely sure whether it's joking or serious, but I think I'm going to go ahead and ask her out.


----------



## Brian1

I don't usually play the which celebrities are hot game, but, I'm falling in love with PokerStars Liv Booree.


----------



## Noctis

I think I have a low libido. Every time I masturbate, tires me out and it takes a few days to recuperate, as I masturbate once or twice a week generally. I guess libido goes down after mid twenties, as I used to masturbate in my teens and early twenties once a day.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Do i have what it takes to be a mistress to a well-accomplished man? Yes. 
Do I want to be a mistress as a single woman? No.

----
I was recently approached to be the lover of a known man. A family man, who's wide circle of friends range from directors, singers and film makers. I was willing until i realized i was going to walk away with nothing but a broken integrity. i was lusted after, but over looked at the same time. I was being sexualized only for my looks, my girth and skin color. Just a tool.... Why wouldn't i do it? 
I knew there wasn't such a person in me that would allow such a thing to happen.


----------



## Superfluous

friend walked in on me, masturbating while taking a bath. we just stared at each other for a good minute before he ran out the door. 

1. how embarrassing
2. that couldve went down a very hot path dammit


----------



## DreamersInGraves

- I lost my virginity to a Tech N9ne song while GTA 3 was paused on his TV. After we had sex, he went straight back to playing his game without a second thought. Ever since then, I can't listen to Tech N9ne or play GTA because I'm reminded of that God awful experience.
- An ex of wanted to ejaculate on my face. I was against it at first because I was afraid some of his semen would get in my eye. After a few minutes of petite arguing, he had convinced me to let him. My biggest fear had come true and my eye was bloodshot for two days.
- I can't listen to the self-titled Godsmack album without getting aroused because mine and my husband's first time having sex was to it (and he lasted the entire album).
- I love being choked during sex (but only a little, not to the point of passing out) and my husband had the idea of doing so while we were having some fun time in the shower. Unfortunately, it was very steamy in the bathroom so I blacked out for a few seconds and fell to my knees. I knew my husband would feel terrible if he knew what had happened so I started giving him a BJ to cover up what had happened. To this day he still doesn't know that had happened.


----------



## 6007

I have never made love in my life, or had sex with someone who loves me and who I love intensely.
On one hand, that seems like it would be the most erotic experience I could ever have.
On the other, if I couldn't sustain, or lost that love, I could imagine it ruining my sexlife forever.

I love my entj mono virgin more-than-a-friend-less-than-a-boyrfriend and the things I consider allowing him to share/do to/with me shock me. My fantasies are insane and when I tell him, he wants every single one.

Right now, he's fixated on the one in which I told him he should penetrate my ass just enough so he could jerk off until he cums inside me. I have no idea why in the name of all that is I would ask for or want that, but there you go.

Then I asked him if he'd consider playing with me in public with a remote controlled toy. He was like
UM YIS

I never even wanted this stuff with Diablo or Squeeze, and I have much more time and experience with them physically. 

But stupid ENTJ goes to my heart, even when he's clingy and annoying I still feel loved and apparently feeling loved makes me want it in the ass.

HAHAHHA


----------



## 6007

Superfluous said:


> friend walked in on me, masturbating while taking a bath. we just stared at each other for a good minute before he ran out the door.
> 
> 1. how embarrassing
> 2. that couldve went down a very hot path dammit


I would've at least offered a hand. 
Or a very flirtatious smile and a "have fun" as I left.

I mean... I haven't seen you but I am sure it's warranted.

Side note: we all know he totally fapped later thinking of you in the tub. And likely will for quite some time.


----------



## Agent York

Imagining myself in a sexual situation with someone else really freaks me out. Imagining other people enjoying themselves in a sexual situation is a real turn on, though.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Agent York said:


> Imagining myself in a sexual situation with someone else really freaks me out. Imagining other people enjoying themselves in a sexual situation is a real turn on, though.


THANK GOD I'M NOT COMPLETELY CRAZY.

Me having sex or in a (potentially) sexual/sexually toned situation = ranges from neutrality to anxiety.

Someone else in the same situation = ranges from neutrality to arousal.

What few sexual fantasies I've had rarely actually feature _me_. Rather, some made-up stand-in. And it's all viewed from the third person. I don't know why either.


----------



## Agent York

Thaumaturgic Theorist said:


> THANK GOD I'M NOT COMPLETELY CRAZY.
> 
> Me having sex or in a (potentially) sexual/sexually toned situation = ranges from neutrality to anxiety.
> 
> Someone else in the same situation = ranges from neutrality to arousal.
> 
> What few sexual fantasies I've had rarely actually feature _me_. Rather, some made-up stand-in. And it's all viewed from the third person. I don't know why either.


Precisely!
I can't even imagine myself kissing someone else without feeling appalled unless it's just a friendly peck or something. Anything sexually loaded is just a big no. I need some kind of stand-in. If it's a celebrity crush or fictional character I just really hope they'll have a friend I can imagine them with, if I feel the need to have any kind of sexual fantasy about the celebrity in the first place.

We are not alone, though, not at all. I think there's even a term for this thing. At least in the asexual community, I'm not sure how widespread it is. I think it's called autochorissexuality or something like that.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Agent York said:


> Precisely!
> I can't even imagine myself kissing someone else without feeling appalled unless it's just a friendly peck or something. Anything sexually loaded is just a big no. I need some kind of stand-in. If it's a celebrity crush or fictional character I just really hope they'll have a friend I can imagine them with, if I feel the need to have any kind of sexual fantasy about the celebrity in the first place.
> 
> We are not alone, though, not at all. I think there's even a term for this thing. At least in the asexual community, I'm not sure how widespread it is. I think it's called autochorissexuality or something like that.



Below are my confused ramblings and likely TMI. 


* *





I just looked it up and it sounds largely familiar...though I was doing some reading and a person mentioned "having no attraction to the individuals, but to the act itself." For me I think it's the other way around, or at least it has been:

I've only had a few instances where I was able to imagine myself with someone, sexually. Like actually imagine _me_. It was with someone I had gotten quite close to, emotionally/romatically, enough we actually sexted....went "all the way" on a private chat, as lame as that sounds. Though, and I suppose this could serve as a confession: there was a disconnect. It was a bit strange. On one hand, I was physically aroused, emotionally involved, wanting to be close. But mentally...there was distance, especially regarding the act itself. I didn't want to think about him making love to me. Not myself me. An imaginary version of me just different enough to maintain that disconnect. And viewed like a movie. I don't think I know how to have a first-person sexual fantasy. It's all I know.

Oh, and I started getting bored and internetting half way through. And I _felt_ very little after, even though I had loads of emotions towards him in non-sexual contexts. It was just like "That was interesting. Damn, it's late and I want to go to bed now. *internet cuddles* Bye."

I feel like a horrible person confessing this. It's not normal and I know it. It sounds so cold - I did care for him, love him even, I swear. And because I _had_ found myself thinking about being closer to him, but I think it might have been an attraction to the idea rather than anything real....it took a (perceived) strong bond to even get me to think about him in this manner.

Later, the possibility of real-life sex came up. Everything in my mind went "NOPE." Not just concerns about the logistical and practical stuff (where we would meet, the fear of getting caught, contraceptives, etc) but something about the...realness of it _abso-fucking-lutely_ terrified me. A sort of "reality is closing in" kind of feeling. Even though I cared deeply for this person, was emotionally connected and close, I had this...borderline indifference to intimacy that bothers even me. 

I found an autochorissexuality checklist and the one that hit me the hardest was "You masturbate, but are neutral or repulsed by the idea of having sex with another person." Damn...

I've almost considered myself demi before - after all, when I basically fell in love with someone, I could think about him sexually...though there was still a disconnect, the person he made love to wan't quite me - but the fact that I have experienced primary physical attraction (mostly romantic, though....), and that I have been aroused by my own fantasies (featuring a fictional stand-in and someone else).

I can't be ace either, since I masturbate fairly regularly (once a week or so), sometimes get aroused by sexual material, and have even had a few minor fetishes in the past (that I lost interest in/outgrew....and in which I think I was more attracted to the act or situation than any person). So I've figured I'm just a regular straight female, who happens to have a really low sex-drive and a weird, third-person, non-personally-involved way of framing sexual fantasies.

I figured I'm just....strange. Like maybe there's something wrong with me. Maybe that I'm just a coward or immature and I need to grow up, get over it, and learn to like and want actual pleasure-sex like a normal person.


----------



## jada_artist

Superfluous said:


> friend walked in on me, masturbating while taking a bath. we just stared at each other for a good minute before he ran out the door.
> 
> 1. how embarrassing
> 2. that couldve went down a very hot path dammit


Haha guess reality isn't like how it is in porn!  well is your friend at least cute?


----------



## jada_artist

Agent York said:


> Imagining myself in a sexual situation with someone else really freaks me out. Imagining other people enjoying themselves in a sexual situation is a real turn on, though.


Maybe because you are imagining yourself in a awkward way? Like when you watch yourself on a home video. When you should be imagining yourself as a sex god like I do!


----------



## Agent York

Thaumaturgic Theorist said:


> Below are my confused ramblings and likely TMI.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked it up and it sounds largely familiar...though I was doing some reading and a person mentioned "having no attraction to the individuals, but to the act itself." For me I think it's the other way around, or at least it has been:
> 
> I've only had a few instances where I was able to imagine myself with someone, sexually. Like actually imagine _me_. It was with someone I had gotten quite close to, emotionally/romatically, enough we actually sexted....went "all the way" on a private chat, as lame as that sounds. Though, and I suppose this could serve as a confession: there was a disconnect. It was a bit strange. On one hand, I was physically aroused, emotionally involved, wanting to be close. But mentally...there was distance, especially regarding the act itself. I didn't want to think about him making love to me. Not myself me. An imaginary version of me just different enough to maintain that disconnect. And viewed like a movie. I don't think I know how to have a first-person sexual fantasy. It's all I know.
> 
> Oh, and I started getting bored and internetting half way through. And I _felt_ very little after, even though I had loads of emotions towards him in non-sexual contexts. It was just like "That was interesting. Damn, it's late and I want to go to bed now. *internet cuddles* Bye."
> 
> I feel like a horrible person confessing this. It's not normal and I know it. It sounds so cold - I did care for him, love him even, I swear. And because I _had_ found myself thinking about being closer to him, but I think it might have been an attraction to the idea rather than anything real....it took a (perceived) strong bond to even get me to think about him in this manner.
> 
> Later, the possibility of real-life sex came up. Everything in my mind went "NOPE." Not just concerns about the logistical and practical stuff (where we would meet, the fear of getting caught, contraceptives, etc) but something about the...realness of it _abso-fucking-lutely_ terrified me. A sort of "reality is closing in" kind of feeling. Even though I cared deeply for this person, was emotionally connected and close, I had this...borderline indifference to intimacy that bothers even me.
> 
> I found an autochorissexuality checklist and the one that hit me the hardest was "You masturbate, but are neutral or repulsed by the idea of having sex with another person." Damn...
> 
> I've almost considered myself demi before - after all, when I basically fell in love with someone, I could think about him sexually...though there was still a disconnect, the person he made love to wan't quite me - but the fact that I have experienced primary physical attraction (mostly romantic, though....), and that I have been aroused by my own fantasies (featuring a fictional stand-in and someone else).
> 
> I can't be ace either, since I masturbate fairly regularly (once a week or so), sometimes get aroused by sexual material, and have even had a few minor fetishes in the past (that I lost interest in/outgrew....and in which I think I was more attracted to the act or situation than any person). So I've figured I'm just a regular straight female, who happens to have a really low sex-drive and a weird, third-person, non-personally-involved way of framing sexual fantasies.
> 
> I figured I'm just....strange. Like maybe there's something wrong with me. Maybe that I'm just a coward or immature and I need to grow up, get over it, and learn to like and want actual pleasure-sex like a normal person.


Ah, I have never heard anyone mentioning anything about autochorissexuality and attraction to the act but not the person being connected before. That's interesting. I think that's more of a personal thing rather than applying to the term itself, though.
I'm like you there, though, more of the opposite.
I don't shun the idea of having sex with others. I'd actually like to have more sex just to see what I really think of it, if it can be pleasurable, if it's worth the hassle, if it can be fun. But I don't desire people sexually. Especially not if I'm romantically interested in them.

I used to be interested in this girl that I had been friends with for a rather long time. She was interested in me too and we were talking about the possibility of entering a romantic relationship. It was all going great up until she brought up sex. Oh man... I felt sick thinking about the two of us possibly having sex together. I actually lost a bit of interest in her due to being so repulsed by the thought. I loved her, but... No. Just no.

I don't think you sound cold or horrible, though. That's just how it is sometimes. Emotions do as they please. Nor do I think you're weird or wrong or immature or anything like that. People are just different. It would be interesting to know exactly why we have the kind of relationship to sexual matters that we do, though.
Maybe we aren't as strange or alone as we feel we are.

Being asexual isn't about the sex or sex drive, though. I am ace, I masturbate occasionally, I get aroused by certain things, I have sexual fantasies about people, I'm just not sexually attracted to anyone. Another ace friend of mine has sex occasionally but rarely, gets aroused by other people, has several fetishes, practices non-sexual BDSM but does get aroused by it (I'm not sure how often, though), but does not masturbate. Another ace friend of mine is very sexually active, horny almost all of the time, masturbates a lot, and gets aroused almost as soon as you mention anything sexual.
It's just about in what way you're attracted to other people. Is it never or almost never sexual? You might be ace.
I'm not saying that _you_ are, just that your sex drive doesn't factor in. ^^'



jada_artist said:


> Maybe because you are imagining yourself in a awkward way? Like when you watch yourself on a home video. When you should be imagining yourself as a sex god like I do!


Nah, I don't think that's it. x) Though I have never tried thinking of myself as a sex god in my fantasies, maybe I should try that next time. Thanks for the suggestion.
Normally it's just... I'll picture two people doing their thing together and find it arousing. Then I imagine myself in the place of one of them, and it all just goes to hell for me. I just get put off and feel anxious and freaked out.
Sometimes I can imagine it from the point of view of one of them, but that's kind of risky. Could go either way.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

*Ack, me and my long posts*



Agent York said:


> Ah, I have never heard anyone mentioning anything about autochorissexuality and attraction to the act but not the person being connected before. That's interesting. I think that's more of a personal thing rather than applying to the term itself, though.
> I'm like you there, though, more of the opposite.
> I don't shun the idea of having sex with others. I'd actually like to have more sex just to see what I really think of it, if it can be pleasurable, if it's worth the hassle, if it can be fun. But I don't desire people sexually. Especially not if I'm romantically interested in them.
> 
> I used to be interested in this girl that I had been friends with for a rather long time. She was interested in me too and we were talking about the possibility of entering a romantic relationship. It was all going great up until she brought up sex. Oh man... I felt sick thinking about the two of us possibly having sex together. I actually lost a bit of interest in her due to being so repulsed by the thought. I loved her, but... No. Just no.


It took strong romantic interest for me to _even develop_ anything resembling sexual attraction for another person. I had never had an interest in someone in that way until we got close. I find I can imagine myself in the act, but the whole thing has a degree of mental disconnect - like it's just a movie with different angles and shiz, not actually a thing I'm participating in. No matter how much I care about the person. When it comes to fantasies alone, for my own gratification, well....this conversation just made me realize that viewing it from the third person isn't normal.



> Being asexual isn't about the sex or sex drive, though. I am ace, I masturbate occasionally, I get aroused by certain things, I have sexual fantasies about people, I'm just not sexually attracted to anyone. Another ace friend of mine has sex occasionally but rarely, gets aroused by other people, has several fetishes, practices non-sexual BDSM but does get aroused by it (I'm not sure how often, though), but does not masturbate. Another ace friend of mine is very sexually active, horny almost all of the time, masturbates a lot, and gets aroused almost as soon as you mention anything sexual.
> *It's just about in what way you're attracted to other people. Is it never or almost never sexual? You might be ace.*
> I'm not saying that _you_ are, just that your sex drive doesn't factor in. ^^'


Well, I've had about 5 or 6 crushes in my life (20 years old, will be 21 in a few months). All but the last one, which actually became something of a relationship, had no sexual component. I've been tempted to joke about my "kindergarten sexuality" before - that when I find someone attractive or become particularly interested in them, sex almost never occurs to me. Kissing, cuddling, and other forms of non-sexual contact, sure. I'd _love_ to experience that. Same with imaging a relationship, I'm more likely to fantasize about me and some attractive guy simply spending time together, dating, etc, before I think about doing anything sexual. I rarely ever get that far. I figured this is just me being a girly girl...you know, the whole "women want relationships, men want sex" thing...guess not? 

What I fear skews this for me is how I've never managed to have any romantic or sexual contact with a person in real life. Cybersex is as close as I've come. I did meet up IRL with the person involved, but I think social fear overwhelmed any attraction. The whole thing was almost completely platonic and I'm totally fine with that (I was more upset that I thought I was a boring, crappy host and afraid I was going to lose a friend because of it). Sex didn't occur to me, though we had mentioned it. Still, other than virtual stuff, I have no experience. That's what makes me hesitant to adopt some hipster sexuality*, in case it turns out I'm actually just a cowardly virgin who's really behind in terms of sexual interest and has a naturally low libido and almost no sex drive. Rather than a heteromantic autochorissexual with demisexual tendencies or whatever I'm shaping up to be from this discussion.

Oh, if anyone else can tell what's wrong with me, go ahead and chime in.


*No offense meant. I admit, I always thought the myriad unusual sexualities popping up today were a bit odd and maybe unnecessary, and the concept of "romantic attraction" baffled me up until recently....my mind's beginning to change on that, especially seeing as I may not just be a regular heteromantic heterosexual....


----------



## 6007

little sub has made it clear she would like to be my lover.
I'm like... ok. You're hot. We can see how we connect when next we meet.
She is a little concerned about ENTJ, and we had the following exchange
ls: it reminds me of a gilded cage
Me: I don't mind monogamy, as long as my needs are being met... or I can fuck other people sometimes. hashtag, not monogamy.

I am gonna see my life coach, because I really can't decide if I am genuinely poly (I think there were definitely early life inclinations there, especially the time I got really high and realized people don't belong to each other and everyone is energy that needs to be free) or if I'm just into being single and exploring my options and sexuality.

I'm definitely exploring sex and stuff, I have always been open minded and experimental, have always liked the idea of intense honesty and vulnerability with a compatible partner. And to love someone so much that if they needed to kiss or touch someone else, I could enjoy that through them, to feel their experiences are mine, to be a safe place my lover can be authentically themselves. I just wanna love you, damnit! I wanna be your Jesus! WHY WON'T YOU LET ME?

My entj lover wants to give me his virginity, wants to control my pussy and ass when next we meet. He's so damn intense, so physical, big libido, big energy, big person. He's just gigantic. He wants to topple me, to mold me, to listen to me, to cater to me, etc. It's just like... I thought I was intense. But I met Jareth from the Labyrinth here. He will steal my fucking baby. 

I find I don't mind his intensity when it's not tooooooo emotional and possessive. I want to belong to someone willingly. I want to walk into that prison and shackle myself. I want to be enslaved and to enslave, but to be paradoxically free because that kind of love is where all boundaries completely drop away. But... yeah. 

ENTJ is now: Jareth.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

It turns me on knowing he had a rough day at work. Hot ER physician running around in his scrubs and lab coat. I wish I could watch him in action. I just like that atmosphere, I like that field and I like seeing hot guys in scrubs. He's a hot motherfucker and I wish there was a way for me to get back at him for putting me in his dog's cage, even though I loved the whole experience.


----------



## baby blue me

My innocence watched someone masturbate on cam while I do nothing. I'm not sure what he got out of it but it was somehow...

Liberating.


----------



## 6007

Jareth asked me to measure my neck
for a collar.
A day collar.
Oh dear god.
*Me* in a collar.
Was talking to little sub about it and she was like "you're not a sub, but for the right person you *can* be."
I was like_
this shit is so scary and weird, why am I doing this, this is a total role reversal for me._
Honestly, this is the Great Taboo of my psyche.
Ever since I was like, 17, I believed Woman's natural role was that in the throne, with her foot on man's neck. Only in terms of sex. Otherwise, gender bores me. I prefer mind and heart; accessories we call hormones and genitals are merely trifles of passing interest. I like and love people on a case by case basis, and their genders have fuck all to do with it. Though I find it easier and more satisfying overall to love men. They attract me more frequently, sexually. Good lord are some of them ever beautiful. And have inner universes that are fascinating to investigate, treasure, and worship. Sigh. Women, too, I am sure. It just doesn't _often_ go that way for me. Four women, thus far. And only one of them I might be able to make love with, if it feels right.

I honor and cherish men. I do expect them to treat me a certain way. And then I'll give them... anything, it seems.
Even my submission.

I don't know if he will fully submit to me, but he finds he likes the idea. If I were to try it, I would be very easy about it. Very slow. I love him. He *could* be my king. Therefore, I must treat him right. And that is by giving him resonant experiences that nurture his soul.

As for me, this fascinates and frightens me, and I therefore like it. 
My mindspace has always been very fetishistic, since I was like 11, and I can't believe I've found someone who understands it, who wants to make my dreams reality. I've had that with Diablo and silently, coincidentally, with Squeeze. But this man wants to invade that space, he wants almost all of it, and I find it compelling to imagine and potentially experience.

But I shall rush nothing.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why is boul trying to talk to me in the middle of the street? You're a grown ass man in a sharp ass suit. Go back to work. Why are you asking me for my name and number and if I hang out at a particular place? Why are you extra loud with it?


----------



## Sun Lips

I lost my virginity at sixteen and spent the better part of a decade with that person. He was my only partner. Sex was great, I always enjoyed it and we were highly compatible. Never got boring. Least of my complaints when we broke up.

Now, at twenty-four, I met New Guy and entered my second sexual relationship ever. And I'd just like to say HOLY SHIT.

I know novelty is undeniably a factor. But there are other factors. _ Lots of other factors._ This guy is.. creative, adventurous. I keep catching myself in sentences like "I have never done _anything_ like that before." And my past experiences, though all with one person, were anything but vanilla. It's just that New Guy is.. a sex god. (Oh jeeze, did I really say that?)

Kama Sutra aside, I also find sex with this man to be way more emotional. Relations with my ex were more.. straightforward? He was not the sensitive or sentimental type. New guy is the opposite. I don't mean to compare them so closely.. this isn't a measure of how good either partner is/was. 

The _confession_ is this: The first time New Guy and I had sex, we both cried. And then laughed hysterically about it. And then had sex again and cried again. It was ridiculous. Man, we have a good thing going.


----------



## 6007

Sun Lips said:


> The _confession_ is this: The first time New Guy and I had sex, we both cried. And then laughed hysterically about it. And then had sex again and cried again. It was ridiculous. Man, we have a good thing going.


I've secretly wanted to experience cry sex.
But I don't seem to emotionally connect to others like that, who I have sex with.
I mean... I can feel love for a guy I have sex with, but never to that level where we cry during sex.
Sounds way intense, which is why I want to have that happen.


Someday.


----------



## Strayfire

ripley said:


> Jareth asked me to measure my neck
> for a collar.
> A day collar.
> Oh dear god.
> *Me* in a collar.


OMG lucky you. I want to be measured for a collar. XD



ripley said:


> I've secretly wanted to experience cry sex.
> But I don't seem to emotionally connect to others like that, who I have sex with.
> I mean... I can feel love for a guy I have sex with, but never to that level where we cry during sex.
> Sounds way intense, which is why I want to have that happen.
> 
> 
> Someday.


Aww I hope you find it someday. ^w^

Personally I want refreshing naptime as the little spoon. I have dreamt about that for the most part of 10 years.


----------



## devoid

I can't handle this feeling anymore, especially with him still down the hall in his room. I want to have sex with someone so I can forget about him. I don't want to think or feel anymore. I want to have pointless, shallow, unsafe sex with a stranger just so that I don't have to think about him.


----------



## 6007

Strayveon said:


> OMG lucky you. I want to be measured for a collar. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Aww I hope you find it someday. ^w^
> 
> Personally I want refreshing naptime as the little spoon. I have dreamt about that for the most part of 10 years.


I am almost always big spoon. To Diablo, and to Jareth (he's a big guy but he likes being little spoon). Diablo falls into deep sleep on my chest. It's amazing. 
squeeze and I used to switch in our sleep. Always seeking each other. Last time we slept together I apparently put a pillow between us and the time before kept my distance also. It's over now but I miss him something terrible. 
Mr mixed messages is the only big spoon I've met who holds me in such a way I don't miss being big spoon. But we aren't lovers. Slightly more than friends. But only slightly.


----------



## 6007

Jareth has sent a toy. 
It arrives tomorrow. 
He will control it from where he is. 
I sorta want to squee and I sorta am like
what am I doing. 
To where am I going. 

I discussed this last night with him. 
That the emotional intensity between us is such that I am concerned we will jump each other without thinking when next we meet. 
There are things to consider but he keeps engaging my heart and I keep engaging his, and it's not my strong suit at all. I am not used to being met there. 
I find on some level it's a huge turn on and I don't know why. 

I believe lots of people must feel the same. But this is new to me.


----------



## Kito

Strayveon said:


> Aww I hope you find it someday. ^w^
> 
> Personally I want refreshing naptime as the little spoon. I have dreamt about that for the most part of 10 years.


Some girl I know loves being big spoon, but she's smaller than me... so she calls it jet-packing. Had me laughing for a good ten minutes. Granted, it made a nice change. :laughing:


----------



## mimesis

ripley said:


> I've secretly wanted to experience cry sex.
> But I don't seem to emotionally connect to others like that, who I have sex with.
> I mean... I can feel love for a guy I have sex with, but never to that level where we cry during sex.
> Sounds way intense, which is why I want to have that happen.
> 
> 
> Someday.


I just don't know what to do when a woman starts crying. First time it happened I wondered "Uh ow...was it that bad?"


----------



## 6007

mimesis said:


> I just don't know what to do when a woman starts crying. First time it happened I wondered "Uh ow...was it that bad?"


Hahhahahaha. 
I can imagine. 
I mean I cried after sex before. With my husband. Because I loved him so much I was overwhelmed. But it wasn't returned. 
Tears can be a very good thing. There there, don't worry love.

i cried after the last time with squeeze too. It was from sadness though. He was disturbed. But yeah... That's a totally different thing.


----------



## Strayfire

ripley said:


> Jareth just went crazy and bought me three toys.
> One weighs one pound.
> 
> His voice is such a turn on.
> 
> Eeek. Tomorrow the first one arrives. Then tuesday. Then Wednesday.
> 
> Wonder when my paddle comes in the mail.
> Hmmmm and who will be the first person I use it with. Perhaps sub. But maybe... Well we shall see.
> I got the last one. I was quite pleased.


Reading all your posts makes me think monogamy is boring. 

xD


----------



## FePa

I have to have some sex SOON !!!!
ARGHT

I'm starting to forget how it's like... and in fact, I'm taking longer to cum on my own, even using a quite nice, new, Valentine's day present vibrator ...
hunf


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Strayveon said:


> Reading all your posts makes me think monogamy is boring.
> 
> xD


You wouldn't be the only one:

http://personalitycafe.com/members/monogamyisnice.html

Seriously, I've tried long-term, monogamous relationships, and they didn't work out too well...


----------



## Morpheus83

This would probably be my reaction and demeanour after getting too 'rough' with a partner


----------



## MajTom

MajTom said:


> Older women who've aged well are unbelievably sexy to me. There's this woman in my book club who's a few months shy of 50 (literally twice my age) and she is absolutely stunning. She's flirted with me a little bit. I'm not entirely sure whether it's joking or serious, but I think I'm going to go ahead and ask her out.


So. I feel this post warrants an update. I went ahead and asked her out a few days back. She's more interested in a FWB situation than an actual relationship, which works for me more or less. It's just a tit upsetting that she's just about the perfect girlfriend, but I'm entirely too young for her to see me as anything other than a boy-toy (although I can't exactly say that I blame her for taking me any more seriously. I'm literally less than two years older than her eldest son). But still, of all the relationships I've been in in recent memory, this one is probably the best for me, in the sense of helping me grow and whatnot. She's clever, and she keeps me on my toes in a way few have managed to do.


----------



## Kito

Morpheus83 said:


> This would probably be my reaction and demeanour after getting too 'rough' with a partner


I know someone who is a massive sub, and we pretty much agree that he wants to be my bitch and I'm gonna use him like a toy 'til he can't walk... but I know that when we get down to it, I'm gonna be all "oh god are you okay? please don't hate me" :laughing:


----------



## 6007

Strayveon said:


> Reading all your posts makes me think monogamy is boring.
> 
> xD


Well, maybe it is. But dealing with multiple people can be annoying also. Depends on what you like. 
Monogamy will sometimes get boring. It's inevitable. People aren't meant to love only one person, people are varied and need different experiences. 
But then sometimes you meet a closet freak like jareth, who is basically the best of four men all in one.
and monogamy doesn't sound so bad. 
But I don't wana commit yet. 
He will only have sex with me if I am exclusive. But he is quite fun overall and will do lots of stuff other than penetration with his cock anywhere other than my mouth. So toys and mind games and oral and hands etc can happen. Which is awesome too.


----------



## 6007

Kito said:


> I know someone who is a massive sub, and we pretty much agree that he wants to be my bitch and I'm gonna use him like a toy 'til he can't walk... but I know that when we get down to it, I'm gonna be all "oh god are you okay? please don't hate me" :laughing:


Where the hell is my male sub. 
Life is unfair.


----------



## Strayfire

ripley said:


> Where the hell is my male sub.
> Life is unfair.


I believe they need to be enslaved. 

Find a cute one in the wild and collar him!!


----------



## Kito

ripley said:


> Where the hell is my male sub.
> Life is unfair.


I know at least three, wanna share? 

Gay male subs are way more common, at least openly. Either that or I'm a magnet for them, but I somewhat doubt that.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Negatives to having boobs: When you go to pick up a somewhat heavy box and much too enthusiastically pull it to you and the corner stabs you. Mistakes were made, mayday, package going down. :frustrating:


----------



## 6007

Kito said:


> I know at least three, wanna share?
> 
> Gay male subs are way more common, at least openly. Either that or I'm a magnet for them, but I somewhat doubt that.


I'd love to share. I'm not possessive. 
im a magnet for open minded guys who are more versatile than true subs. It works well but one has dreams.


----------



## 6007

Little sub told me to hang out on fetlife. 
Not sure I should. 
Still recovering from squeeze withdrawal and teetering on edge of rabbit hole with jareth. 
Less men for now. Seems to be a good idea.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He secured my hands behind my back and made me kneel on the floor. I was so soaked for him. He had taken my top, bra and pants off, but left my panties on. My knees were beginning to hurt against the concrete floor. He gripped my hair and pulled my head back to kiss me. I don’t understand how his kisses are so wet, but I don’t care. I love how he tastes and I love tasting all of him: his saliva, cum, sweat, piss and ass. He’s made me greedy. Tasting him makes me so hot and wet. I wanted him so badly that I could almost feel him inside me. My muscles were tightening as if they were already gripping his hard cock, trying to milk him for every drop of cum.

He reached into my panties from behind and slid a finger deep into my pussy. I gasped and pushed back against him hoping for more, but he immediately took his finger out. He told me I was a dirty slut and struck me hard across the face before spitting on me. He brought the finger that was inside to my lips and instructed me to clean it. I ran my tongue around his finger before taking it into my mouth. He took that as his cue to push his finger down my throat. It didn’t elicit any type of somatic response. He took his finger and replaced it with his cock. He fucked my throat slowly with deep strokes until my face was pressed into his crotch. He increased his speed and fucked my throat harder, making me choke and gag. At one point when I started to gag, he pulled my face into him harder, trying to go deeper down my throat. I was dying to get a breath in; I struggled to pull away from him, but he held my head down. He pushed me off of him just as I was getting scared. When I pulled back, I saw all of my black eyeliner and mascara on his stomach.

He reached down, got all the spit that was on his cock and wiped it on my face. He kissed me again. I was pushed down onto the floor and fell on my stomach. My panties were place over my head so I could smell how dirty of a slut I’ve been. I felt a sting on my ass. Again. It came harder and I started to moan and whimper. He told me to keep quiet or that I’d be punished. I always want to be good for him, but I also crave punishment. I need the abuse, degradation and humiliation. He doesn’t give me enough of those.

He pulled me back up onto my knees and took the panties off my head. He wrapped them around his cock and jerked off for a bit before putting them in my mouth to gag me. He put tape around my mouth and eyes and said I looked beautiful. I love hearing comments like that from him. It makes me so happy to know that I please him. He opened my ass with his thumb before shoving his raw cock inside. I yelled through the initial pain and tried to fight him off, but he was too heavy and strong. I don’t think he felt any resistance.

He ended up cumming inside my ass and I licked him clean. When it was all said and done, he said my ass was “surprisingly open.” Lol. I felt kind of bad, but I do have to thank the ER doctor for all that training. I honestly thought that it would’ve been a little more difficult for him to fuck my ass because the last time anyone did was two months ago. He said it was the best anal sex he’s had, but I still feel kind of bad that the only reason my ass isn’t sore and I took it so well was because someone else has been opening and stretching my ass. The guy’s cock is perfect for anal, but I don’t want him to think my ass is “surprisingly open.”


----------



## GinningPuma4011

ER doctor/Fishtown is a sick fuck and I love it. He gives me most of what I need, but I don't see him nearly often enough. The last time I saw him wasn't a proper session and we need one.


----------



## Hypaspist

Self service used to be nice. Now, it's just more "what's the fucking point?".

Going through a drought sucks.


----------



## Superfluous

I signed up for match.com *face keyboard* fksla;;;;;;;jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

well you see, I want a serious relationship so *shrugs* *shrugs* *face palm* *face desk* *face floor* *face hell*


----------



## Cotillion

Superfluous said:


> I signed up for match.com *face keyboard* fksla;;;;;;;jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
> 
> well you see, I want a serious relationship so *shrugs* *shrugs* *face palm* *face desk* *face floor* *face hell*


----------



## Strayfire

Superfluous said:


> I signed up for match.com *face keyboard* fksla;;;;;;;jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
> 
> well you see, I want a serious relationship so *shrugs* *shrugs* *face palm* *face desk* *face floor* *face hell*


Aren't you already signed up to the bestest dating site (PerC) already?


----------



## Superfluous

Strayveon said:


> Aren't you already signed up to the bestest dating site (PerC) already?


I thought about it, but its like... Oy vey. That would mean I would have to be obligatory social now. _*posts this message with the intent of people trying to chat me up cause like haaaaaaay_* yknow? As Im usually the one "chased" I cant imagine initiating anything of that sort because well, lets face it, I'm aggressively annoying and sort of creepy. _"Hey how are you, I'm Super, and lets share about our souls, ok? Ill start - ahem- it all started...."
_


----------



## 6007

Got my paddle in the mail!
so excited! And shiny heavy plug and beads and bondage tape! Diablo has volunteered to let me swat him and I am so excited. His ass is incredible and then I can play with him properly afterward. A road trip is in order here I think. 

"I love you, you kinky bitch"
jareth said over the phone. Made me happy. He liked my selections but the plug (hahaha) is from him. Weighs a lot. That will be in my carry on. Woe to the security if they ask. "It's for my ass" is what I'll say with a deadpan stare.


----------



## 6007

GinningPuma4011 said:


> That and Old Spice Pure Sport. I get so fucking aroused when I smell it. I don't even remember who wore that. Some faceless guy. I just remember smelling it, while riding some guy from a while ago, and somehow, it's been ingrained into my brain to trigger this kind of response.


Squeeze uses that. 
Drives me crazy


----------



## GinningPuma4011

You're too eager. Shut that shit down. It's a turn off. The idea of you chaining me and whipping me until I'm begging for mercy and my flesh is hanging off my bones is hot, but when we get down to the nitty gritty, I don't fucking know you. I like doing rape scenes. I like the drawing of a little blood. I like being beaten and treated like a useless piece of shit whore, but you telling me that you'd do all that as soon as I enter your place for the first time does not entice me. It raises a red flag. You don't talk to me like you own me when I don't know you. Get your shit together or nothing is happening.


----------



## Morfy

I wanna fuck my bf so badly. I would spend all my money for a flight there and then fuck him all night long if I had the money.


----------



## johnnyyukon

I lost my virginity to a chicken.




























J/K, but Larry Flynt of Hustler magazine did, according to him.


----------



## HellCat

Superfluous said:


> I thought about it, but its like... Oy vey. That would mean I would have to be obligatory social now. _*posts this message with the intent of people trying to chat me up cause like haaaaaaay_* yknow? As Im usually the one "chased" I cant imagine initiating anything of that sort because well, lets face it, I'm aggressively annoying and sort of creepy. _"Hey how are you, I'm Super, and lets share about our souls, ok? Ill start - ahem- it all started...."
> _


Twenty months ago that is how it got going with my new husband on here. 

We talked in the eight forum a few days and @Animal forced me to contact a man first, the first in my LIFE because I was so obsessed somehow I could not function from the excitement of being understood and having such an easy playful witty conversation.

I was very snotty and never contacted men in a sexual capacity before.

Our first pm was awkward on my end too.

"don't worry wonder boy this isn't some bond girl villain plot to tie you up and steal your criminal genius patents, I simply feed off minds like a vampire. You have an interesting mind.

He said "To be fair, we both know only half of that sentence is true."

If you meet someone who is so fascinating, so sharp, so challenging and you build a real bond here or anywhere. Don't fear it.

I finally have an intimate, loving peaceful life.


You are a really cool chick too so.. Top shelf sweets.


----------



## Superfluous

LeoCat said:


> Twenty months ago that is how it got going with my new husband on here.
> 
> We talked in the eight forum a few days and @Animal forced me to contact a man first, the first in my LIFE because I was so obsessed somehow I could not function from the excitement of being understood and having such an easy playful witty conversation.
> 
> I was very snotty and never contacted men in a sexual capacity before.
> 
> Our first pm was awkward on my end too.
> 
> "don't worry wonder boy this isn't some bond girl villain plot to tie you up and steal your criminal genius patents, I simply feed off minds like a vampire. You have an interesting mind.
> 
> He said "To be fair, we both know only half of that sentence is true."
> 
> If you meet someone who is so fascinating, so sharp, so challenging and you build a real bond here or anywhere. Don't fear it.
> 
> I finally have an intimate, loving peaceful life.
> 
> 
> You are a really cool chick too so.. Top shelf sweets.


Not only you had to be right in every which way, but you had to pull on my heart strings too. :blushed: Alright you've got me sold. You are so cool. xD

And also, belated congratulations! It may not look like it, since I lurk more than participate but you two are my PerC OTP.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Kind of want to start vaping just so I can be around all the hot guys who do it. Haha


----------



## Kito

So what's the protocol when someone asks you for nudes, you want to because you like the person and things could get frisky, but you hate your body and think you're gonna disappoint them?

Flirting backfired. I wasn't made for this shit. :laughing:


----------



## Hiryuuka

Kito said:


> So what's the protocol when someone asks you for nudes, you want to because you like the person and things could get frisky, but you hate your body and think you're gonna disappoint them?
> 
> Flirting backfired. I wasn't made for this shit. :laughing:


Talk to them about it and explain your reasoning. If they're any kind of decent people, they'll either tell you you don't have to worry or they'll say you don't have to send any.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noctis

Morfinyon said:


> I wanna fuck my bf so badly. I would spend all my money for a flight there and then fuck him all night long if I had the money.


I thought you had a gf? I am out of the loop, sorry


----------



## 6007

Kito said:


> So what's the protocol when someone asks you for nudes, you want to because you like the person and things could get frisky, but you hate your body and think you're gonna disappoint them?
> 
> Flirting backfired. I wasn't made for this shit. :laughing:


We are never the best judges of our own beauty.
Guys are way too hard on themselves about their bodies.
Most guys look pretty damn good as far as I've seen.


----------



## Morfy

Noctis said:


> I thought you had a gf? I am out of the loop, sorry


trans boy


----------



## GinningPuma4011

-_______________-


----------



## Kito

ripley said:


> We are never the best judges of our own beauty.
> Guys are way too hard on themselves about their bodies.
> Most guys look pretty damn good as far as I've seen.


Eh, you're right. I'm not used to people finding me attractive at all (it's only ever happened in the past year), but I guess if they're asking, something's gotta be right. 

I waltz around acting like I'm the big alpha top, but I'm squishy as hell inside. Not to say I don't enjoy being dominant, it's great. But I have to let my guard down sometimes.


----------



## Morfy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> -_______________-


LMAO
rood


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Morfinyon said:


> LMAO
> rood


I know, right? Jesus. Condom memory interference is a good way to put it, though


----------



## Golden Rose

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I know, right? Jesus. Condom memory interference is a good way to put it, though


That's one genuinely amazing euphemism.


----------



## Jeremy8419

So much amusing entertainment in this thread lol


----------



## The Chameleon

I secretly want to have a gay threesome :blushed:

My other confession is that I really hope my boyfriend sees this post


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Absolutely none I have had sex with. I know there are women out of my league because of the popularity hierarchy in middle school, high school and college. The dating world is no different. It is a hierarchy. Because I was lower in the hierarchy, I was friend zoned and turned down frequently by the attractive females in my middle, high school and college. Even if I dress well, take good care of myself, eat healthy, am courteous, and respectful, I am still rejected by the more attractive women. That screams hierarchy to me. I have better luck with unpopular women as far as having more in common with and getting more attention from. There is a very attractive and nice woman I had a crush on since college, but since she only likes me as a friend, I won't ask her out, but I do have great conversational chemistry with her and me and I treat her with the utmost respect and she is very kind to me as well. However, she is out of my league. In fact, I was one of the most unpopular guys in high school and college when it came to school dances, dating and attracting women. When I tried asking the females in my class to prom or homecoming, I got turned down all the time. Most of the females in my high school and the women in my college were way above my league and there is proof to that because I was never asked to a school dance or an actual date. I was one of the few people at my high school prom or homecoming without a date and was never asked to formal dances at college. That sounds like a hierarchy of leagues to me.


Hierarchies exist for a reason. Do you ever stop and think to ask yourself what a relationship is, and what sex is? It's not just a fun thing that people do. Sex is an exchange - of intimacy, of emotions, of trust, of communication. A relationship is an exchange - of time, money, love, affections, effort, patience, etc. As an attractive woman, I know that my good looks can get me an equally attractive man, or a wealthy man, or someone experienced in sex who knows how to please me. As an independent, intelligent and financially stable woman who also happens to be attractive, I know that I could be the target of some extremely successful/affluent men who could give me any number of things such as money, political power, life advice, status, security, stability, protection, etc.

So why would I choose to have sex with a man who can't give me anything, when I could be having sex with a man who could give me everything? You think it's unfair because you're at the bottom of the food chain. From my perspective, having sex with you would be unfair to me, because it would mean that I'm giving you a lot of myself and getting nothing in return. You desire sex with attractive/successful women because you're selfish. There's nothing noble or rebellious about that, and you aren't simply going against some evil and obsolete hierarchy like the brave little social justice warrior you think you are. You're just being selfish and shallow, just like the rest of us. Like everybody else in the world, you want the BEST thing you see and won't be satisfied with anything less. And that's why you're single.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> Hierarchies exist for a reason. Do you ever stop and think to ask yourself what a relationship is, and what sex is? It's not just a fun thing that people do. Sex is an exchange - of intimacy, of emotions, of trust, of communication. A relationship is an exchange - of time, money, love, affections, effort, patience, etc. As an attractive woman, I know that my good looks can get me an equally attractive man, or a wealthy man, or someone experienced in sex who knows how to please me. As an independent, intelligent and financially stable woman who also happens to be attractive, I know that I could be the target of some extremely successful/affluent men who could give me any number of things such as money, political power, life advice, status, security, stability, protection, etc.
> 
> So why would I choose to have sex with a man who can't give me anything, when I could be having sex with a man who could give me everything? You think it's unfair because you're at the bottom of the food chain. From my perspective, having sex with you would be unfair to me, because it would mean that I'm giving you a lot of myself and getting nothing in return. You desire sex with attractive/successful women because you're selfish. There's nothing noble or rebellious about that, and you aren't simply going against some evil and obsolete hierarchy like the brave little social justice warrior you think you are. You're just being selfish and shallow, just like the rest of us. Like everybody else in the world, you want the BEST thing you see and won't be satisfied with anything less. And that's why you're single.


I am just like everyone else in the world and I know it. Everyone is selfish and shallow. Ever wonder why mesomorphic men get more attention than ectomorphic men? Why overweight women get less attention than women who are fit or slim? It is a hierarchy and nothing will ever change. However, I do not settle upon looks alone, as though it is desirable, those who flaunt their attractiveness way too much are very unattractive, especially models. They would have nothing to offer other than looks, and generally lack an interesting personality. The "best things" in life aka "ideal" are depicted as (what everyone should be) by the media and school hierarchy and social hierarchy. That's common sense. People desire the "best" but go generally for what they know they are compatible with. Which is why you go for guys who are equally attractive and wealthy. You are just as selfish and shallow as I am, as are everyone else in the world. Even less attractive women are shallow and selfish and less attractive men are shallow and selfish. Society has created these "necessities" since olden times and it has became ingrained in us to pursue. Therefore people are selfish and shallow and won't change. I am trying to further my education in order to get a desirable job. I had three internships at college. For the record, I have been in only ONE relationship in my entire life. Wasn't your ENTJ ex one of the best things you saw, as was your INTJ? People are selfish and shallow and go for the things they deem best. You weren't satisfied in your relationship with your ENTJ, even-though he was very respectful and patient and you broke up with him a year ago. So those at the bottom of the totem pole struggle with even getting noticed by most, so both Sex- an exchange of intimacy, of emotions, of trust, of communication and a relationship- an exchange of time, money, love, affections, effort, patience are something they generally do not obtain easily. Money is a huge outdated human-made system in which controls everything in peoples lives.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> those who flaunt their attractiveness way too much are very unattractive, especially models. They would have nothing to offer other than looks, and generally lack an interesting personality.


So all models are empty shells? Hedy Lamarr patented the technology for wireless communication, you judgmental prick. It's clear you got a personality to match your looks.



> You weren't satisfied in your relationship with your ENTJ, even-though he was very respectful and patient and you broke up with him a year ago.


I broke up with him because I didn't love him and because he couldn't carry a conversation. So now I'm shallow for wanting love and intellectual compatibility in a relationship? xD



> Money is a huge outdated human-made system in which controls everything in peoples lives.


Tell me that when you try living without it. And then explain to me what is to be gained from being poor. I've lived in the ghetto as a child and I will NEVER allow my children to grow up in that sort of poverty. Nor do I think it's something to aspire to. Regardless of how evil money may or may not be in your mind, it's necessary in the world we live in. So until we jump through the wardrobe to Narnia, I'm going to continue to make money so that I can avoid being on the streets. And I'm going to continue to prefer men who have money to those who don't, because it's generally advantageous so why not?


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> So all models are empty shells? Hedy Lamarr patented the technology for wireless communication, you judgmental prick. It's clear you got a personality to match your looks.
> 
> I broke up with him because I didn't love him and because he couldn't carry a conversation. So now I'm shallow for wanting love and intellectual compatibility in a relationship? xD
> 
> Tell me that when you try living without it. And then explain to me what is to be gained from being poor. I've lived in the ghetto as a child and I will NEVER allow my children to grow up in that sort of poverty. Nor do I think it's something to aspire to. Regardless of how evil money may or may not be in your mind, it's necessary in the world we live in. So until we jump through the wardrobe to Narnia, I'm going to continue to make money so that I can avoid being on the streets. And I'm going to continue to prefer men who have money to those who don't, because it's generally advantageous so why not?


Not all models are empty shells, as she (Hedy) is very productive and contributes well to society. Most models are valued because of looks alone and sex appeal and in turn become very vain. You are not shallow for not loving him, but you are shallow for breaking up with him just because he couldn't hold an intellectual conversation with you. There are surely other qualities you could have liked besides his lack of intellectual interest, as you mentioned his interest in helping people in society and his good care to his child. People generally primarily fall for people due to looks, which makes us all shallow, as I am guilty of it myself with women I crush on. His face and body to you were probably seen as ideally masculine, healthy, and strong, and you also liked his generosity. Why else do all people admire looks in a partner, even those who are unpopular or unattractive? Basic human selfishness and shallowness. Looks are deemed a healthy biological component of the exchange of healthy genes to the offspring. It also is generally an indicator of physical health in which a man can protect his partner and offspring. I would prefer a socialistic society in which people were evenly distributed money. The U.S. makes a lot of money, but it needs to give back to those who are at a lesser advantage, except those who are seriously dangerous criminals. To be realistic, as the Zeitgeist Movement, though seemingly ideal, is very high in the sky and I think impossible.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

C'mon, dude. You're a size S/M. I appreciate the gesture, but let's not kid ourselves. Your shirt will barely be able to fit over my boobs alone


----------



## devoid

@Noctis
I've been with a man who was 400lbs because I liked his personality. My ENTJ ex was poor and not the most ideally attractive to me. I'm not like you. Just accept that.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> So all models are empty shells? Hedy Lamarr patented the technology for wireless communication, you judgmental prick. It's clear you got a personality to match your looks.
> 
> I broke up with him because I didn't love him and because he couldn't carry a conversation. So now I'm shallow for wanting love and intellectual compatibility in a relationship? xD
> 
> Tell me that when you try living without it. And then explain to me what is to be gained from being poor. I've lived in the ghetto as a child and I will NEVER allow my children to grow up in that sort of poverty. Nor do I think it's something to aspire to. Regardless of how evil money may or may not be in your mind, it's necessary in the world we live in. So until we jump through the wardrobe to Narnia, I'm going to continue to make money so that I can avoid being on the streets. And I'm going to continue to prefer men who have money to those who don't, because it's generally advantageous so why not?


I grew up in a well to do upper middle class family, but learned of how classism, money and power effects everything in society. I seen how it can greatly corrupt people and cause them to become greedy and blind through films, TV and history books. Prestige and power are generally things in which can be abused. Because of the money system, it affects everything in society, even during ancient times. The money system would be better if it were evenly distributed to all people in the world and there would be little to no poverty. The elementary school/middle school I went to had low and middle class people in which struggled with racial issues, however, I faced discrimination against me being a preppy Caucasian in a primarily black school and not dressing like my peers. It caused me to mistrust people who acted like gangsters and hoodlums and who admired gangsta rap/hip hop because I was picked on a lot, as well as heard stories about one of my friends, who is Latino, was picked on by some of the gangsta wannabes at my old school because he was Latino. Some of the people there went to juvie and one was actually involved in a gang. I still distrust most hip hop scenes and people who act all "gangsta". Luckily, some people were not into the gangsta rap scene and were more straight-laced and sensible. Gangsta rap culture is a terrible influence on youth and encouraged criminal activity amongst my peers in middle school.


----------



## Strayfire

I just want to say is that the underlying assumption here is that humans are rational actors when it comes to sex and sexuality. 

They are not. 

Sure people have relationships based on socio-economic status and (highly subjectively) good looks. 

You can have theories, you can have certain widespread trends but there will never be a distilled truth about love/sex because we are all on some level different. 

What is a wimpy scrawny guy to one person can be a cute petite adorable guy. 

One person's crazy Commie is another's progressive hero. 

I just came out of an Anthropology class talking about South Indian conceptualisations of respect: you get them respect and status for being humble and simple. My professor said you'd be written off as shallow and weak if you went about gloriously displaying wealth, yet that same display of wealth can confer status in another society. 

I won't go as far as saying that love is free for everyone and that everyone can get anyone they please, just that there are different subjective valuations on personal traits that I don't believe biology can adequately explain (if supermodels are supposedly the height of attraction, how can they be the ideal breeding stock if they are frequently cited as having issues with being too thin etc. ). 

Something something, be nice I only had 4hrs of sleep.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> @_Noctis_
> I've been with a man who was 400lbs because I liked his personality. My ENTJ ex was poor and not the most ideally attractive to me. I'm not like you. Just accept that.


I like my friend's personality, as she is very intellectually deep, caring, thoughtful, has integrity and is honest. My crush from college is very upbeat, warm, friendly, considerate and encouraging. I like both of their personalities. I know someone who used to go to my middle school who is currently a model, but I think all she has going for her is sex appeal and beauty, nothing else, and she flaunts herself in her photos, which is very unattractive to me.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Noctis said:


> You are not shallow for not loving him, but you are shallow for breaking up with him just because he couldn't hold an intellectual conversation with you.


Well, if it causes her to not be attracted enough to him, that can't be helped right.


----------



## MajTom

devoid said:


> Agreed. I think men really reach their sexual peak in their 20s to be honest. I've been with dudes 35-40 and they always have lower sex drives than the younger guys. Can be fun but it's just not the same. I think I will forever be dating 25-30 year old men. x3


This honestly makes me just a minor tit honest and realistic on the topic. 

I have have no hope that the younger generation will fly, with their golden beautiful rainbow wings and whatnot. I certainly believe that they will suffer a seaweed-y death


----------



## devoid

MajTom said:


> This honestly makes me just a minor tit honest and realistic on the topic.
> 
> I have have no hope that the younger generation will fly, with their golden beautiful rainbow wings and whatnot. I certainly believe that they will suffer a seaweed-y death


Lol, what the hell are you talking about and where can I get some of that weed? xD


----------



## devoid

Confession: This hot young guy asked me out, but all I really want right now is to get laid. I think I might just break his heart. He seems like the type to go for serious relationships, and he seems way too innocent for me. Hard not to want to fuck cute guys... why do I keep meeting the serious ones right now lol!


----------



## Strayfire

devoid said:


> Confession: This hot young guy asked me out, but all I really want right now is to get laid. I think I might just break his heart. He seems like the type to go for serious relationships, and he seems way too innocent for me. Hard not to want to fuck cute guys... why do I keep meeting the serious ones right now lol!


Heck, just do it. 

You're dating the guy, not marrying him. 

Yet...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Found out the customer that I went out with and fucked has two grown kids in their 40s. Food and drinks were amazing. Sex was so-so. 

As I was leaving, he said he forgot to ask if he could watch me pee and if I'd like that. So far all of the men who have been much older than me (30+ years) have been into water sports, too. Where are they coming from? I've been lucking out on that front, but I just fucked another DJ. Gross. Life trying to maintain that equilibrium


----------



## Kito

Swapped pics with my lesbian friend yesterday. We figured there would be no harm done, we've been friends for about seven years and talked about everything together. It's the next logical step, right? There wasn't even a little bit of shame, and we spent at least half an hour talking about how much we like being attention whores.

Platonic nudes, they're the new thing, guys.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

For whatever reason the issue of sexuality popped into my mind. After several articles and a quiz, I still can't tell if I'm actually on the asexual spectrum or just a cowardly wuss who needs a good fucking. Sexuality is confusing and stressful. I give up.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

This motherfucker did it again. He didn't give me anything I begged for the last time I saw him. The sex was pretty vanilla for the most part. 

He smoked me up and the high was really good. I could feel it in my pussy and asshole. As I was leaving he pulled me by my hair to get me back into his apartment. He kissed and bit my neck while cupping and squeezing my pussy through my jeans. It was so painful. I was gasping and moaning, wanting more. I want to see more of that side of him

Why does he tease me like that? He'll leave something at the very end that makes me want more. If he pulls this again the next time I see him I'm going to be so pissed


----------



## MajTom

devoid said:


> Lol, what the hell are you talking about and where can I get some of that weed? xD


I honestly haven't the foggiest idea what I was trying to say there


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Your dumbass fucking face when I don't actually care about the sex stories you tell me


----------



## GinningPuma4011

This dickhead is a doctor. He should be encouraging me to get rest and to get better. But no, he wants to think with his other head


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> I think I was one of the best partners because I actually listened to my ex complain about her exes and considered her feelings and spent hours talking to her and patiently helping her out, unlike you who left a guy simply because he wasn't intellectually engaging enough despite him bending over backwards to give you what you wanted. You were being selfish and thinking only about yourself. No wonder you don't have a stable relationship if all you seem to do is hurt men who do not live up to your unrealistic expectations.


It's never selfish to break up with someone. If you don't want to be in a relationship, you're only going to make the other person miserable by staying. And FYI, my ex who you keep bringing up is still in touch with me and there are no hard feelings between us. He thanked me for helping him turn his life around for being a great partner. I helped him break from his drug addiction and taught him how to start a business, which he is now doing quite well at. I also paid more than my share of the bills, cooked dinner every night, cleaned, and did a lot of very nice things which he was very appreciative of. I think even he knew deep down that I deserved better, for the amount of work I put into the relationship.

Listening to someone talk, however, is not what I consider a heroic trait. It's kind of the base qualification for most human interactions.


----------



## cinnabun

Can we stop dereailing the thread please? Thanks.

I reallllyyyy want to go to a shitty movie with my boyfriend and sit up the back and have sex. It's dark and secluded, but also risky. Yay \o/!

Oh, and I just want to say that @ripley and @GinningPuma4011 make this thread for me lol. Keep on sexing out ladies!


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> It's never selfish to break up with someone. If you don't want to be in a relationship, you're only going to make the other person miserable by staying. And FYI, my ex who you keep bringing up is still in touch with me and there are no hard feelings between us. He thanked me for helping him turn his life around for being a great partner. I helped him break from his drug addiction and taught him how to start a business, which he is now doing quite well at. I also paid more than my share of the bills, cooked dinner every night, cleaned, and did a lot of very nice things which he was very appreciative of. I think even he knew deep down that I deserved better, for the amount of work I put into the relationship.
> 
> Listening to someone talk, however, is not what I consider a heroic trait. It's kind of the base qualification for most human interactions.


True, it isn't selfish to break up with someone. But I do think it is selfish to overlook his positive traits if he is treating you with basic respect and decency and isn't abusing you. Me and my LDR ex broke up nearly 2 years ago because she was verbally and emotionally abusive and withheld affection at times, and played hot and cold mind games with me. Near the end of the relationship, I stood up to her and said that if she continues to be abusive that I would break up with her. I am glad I chose to not want to have contact with her because her abuse.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> True, it isn't selfish to break up with someone. But I do think it is selfish to overlook his positive traits if he is treating you with basic respect and decency and isn't abusing you. Me and my LDR ex broke up nearly 2 years ago because she was verbally and emotionally abusive and withheld affection at times, and played hot and cold mind games with me. Near the end of the relationship, I stood up to her and said that if she continues to be abusive that I would break up with her. I am glad I chose to not want to have contact with her because her abuse.


You literally just contradicted yourself. I didn't overlook anything. I objectively assessed the relationship and realised that he was getting more out of it than I was, and that more importantly, I couldn't respect him as an equal. You're sounding really pathetic once again, by suggesting that the ONLY necessary quality to a partner should be a lack of abuse. There's a lot more to that to successful relationships, and someday you'll learn that.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

This actually made me really happy


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Strayveon said:


> ripley said:
> 
> 
> 
> people date from here? Like more than one or two couples?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking for a pet sub and romantic love, might I recommend @_Mr. Meepers_ ?
> 
> I'm sure you get along quite nicely.
> 
> c;
Click to expand...

Pimping me out? lol ... Keep doing that :tongue:

No, but seriously, I'm not looking for a long term romantic relationship and I don't want to hurt anyone. I'm just looking for intimacy (close friendship ... there can be romance, sexy stuff, and love, but as long as we are both okay with the fun stuff being temporary, although I hope the friendship lasts forever :kitteh: ... and if there is sexy stuff, there has to be snuggles and affection ... lots and lots of affection :kitteh: <3)



ripley said:


> @_Strayveon_ hahahahahahaaaaa . I uh uh uh uh. Uh. I like the name meepers quite a lot but I am definitely not everyone's cup of tea.
> 
> This is morning I feel sad.
> I want to be fucked slowly and thoroughly by someone who knows how to do it.
> Then I want to hold him and have him sleep on my chest.
> Then I want ice cream and cuddles while watching Netflix for about thirty minutes.
> Then fall asleep and chase each other in bed, rotating spoon sizes.
> 
> Sigh. I miss squeeze a bit. But I have to admit, diablo is an incredible cuddle and amazing fuck. He just doesn't have the slowness I crave. I want to sort of melt and drown and fuck in a dream. When I sleep fuck diablo it's like that. Hmmmm. I love wrapping him around my hips and shoving him against the wall. Perhaps I need to visit him soon. He's so goddamn delicious.


I don't really drink tea, so no one is my cup of tea :angry: :tongue: But I am, um, glad you like the name "meepers" *blush*

As far as everything else you said, I would think that there are plenty of guys who would want to do those things with someone they care about. What you listed sounds like it would be a really nice day. Anyway, I'm sorry you were sad *hugs if you want them*




Rinnie said:


> I reallllyyyy want to go to a shitty movie with my boyfriend and sit up the back and have sex. It's dark and secluded, but also risky. Yay \o/!


With my first girlfriend, we made out in movies and she would sometimes put her hands down my pants. I was horny like 24/7 around her lol. But anyway, now that I am a little older, I'm glad that we kept our clothes on because apparently movie theater seats are really dirty


* *





I'm pretty certain that a lot of "clean" theaters have tested positive for having fecal matter on their seats and even if you are into fecal matter, I would imagine that you still want to know who it came from. Then again, you will probably be fine if you take a shower right after movie sex.


----------



## cinnabun

Mr. Meepers said:


> With my first girlfriend, we made out in movies and she would sometimes put her hands down my pants. I was horny like 24/7 around her lol. But anyway, now that I am a little older, I'm glad that we kept our clothes on because apparently movie theater seats are really dirty
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty certain that a lot of "clean" theaters have tested positive for having fecal matter on their seats and even if you are into fecal matter, I would imagine that you still want to know who it came from. Then again, you will probably be fine if you take a shower right after movie sex.


That totally killed my lady boner XDDDD.


----------



## 6007

Mr. Meepers said:


> Pimping me out? lol ... Keep doing that :tongue:
> 
> No, but seriously, I'm not looking for a long term romantic relationship and I don't want to hurt anyone. I'm just looking for intimacy (close friendship ... there can be romance, sexy stuff, and love, but as long as we are both okay with the fun stuff being temporary, although I hope the friendship lasts forever :kitteh: ... and if there is sexy stuff, there has to be snuggles and affection ... lots and lots of affection :kitteh: <3)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really drink tea, so no one is my cup of tea :angry: :tongue: But I am, um, glad you like the name "meepers" *blush*
> 
> As far as everything else you said, I would think that there are plenty of guys who would want to do those things with someone they care about. What you listed sounds like it would be a really nice day. Anyway, I'm sorry you were sad *hugs if you want them*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my first girlfriend, we made out in movies and she would sometimes put her hands down my pants. I was horny like 24/7 around her lol. But anyway, now that I am a little older, I'm glad that we kept our clothes on because apparently movie theater seats are really dirty
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty certain that a lot of "clean" theaters have tested positive for having fecal matter on their seats and even if you are into fecal matter, I would imagine that you still want to know who it came from. Then again, you will probably be fine if you take a shower right after movie sex.


I always want hugs.
Always.
And high fives.

I am a very affectionate person.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> It's never selfish to break up with someone. If you don't want to be in a relationship, you're only going to make the other person miserable by staying. And FYI, my ex who you keep bringing up is still in touch with me and there are no hard feelings between us. He thanked me for helping him turn his life around for being a great partner. I helped him break from his drug addiction and taught him how to start a business, which he is now doing quite well at. I also paid more than my share of the bills, cooked dinner every night, cleaned, and did a lot of very nice things which he was very appreciative of. I think even he knew deep down that I deserved better, for the amount of work I put into the relationship.
> 
> Listening to someone talk, however, is not what I consider a heroic trait. It's kind of the base qualification for most human interactions.


My mom is addicted to food and TV. I do whatever I can to stop her addiction, but I think she gets enabled by my dad and friends who say nice things, but don't say the truth in a honest Dr. Phil style. I dislike how she goes into childish tantrums if I give some of the food she eats (spring mix) to the pet tortoise, because my pet is nourished by the food. She is incredibly sedentary, selfish, and constantly makes excuses. She become argumentative and disagreeable when I use constructive criticism regarding her addiction and mistreatment of my pet. She blindly insists on giving my pet fruit, when I researched that fruit is harmful to my pet and that lettuce, like spring mix is better. When I tell her that and give a little spring mix to my tortoise, my mom eats huge amounts. I really dislike her childish behavior and her making excuses instead of changing her behavior and genuinely confronting her addictions. It gives me no pleasure to parent my own mother, but her misbehavior leaves me with no choice and I feel it is my duty.


----------



## devoid

Confession: I had sex with my ex boyfriend last night (and this morning). I haven't been able to stop fantasising about him since we broke up two weeks ago, and it's perhaps more difficult with him still being down the hall. So I walked into his room in a bathrobe last night, and there was no real explanation necessary. Now for the feelings of shame and emptiness. There's this weird sensation of friendship and mutual affection between us still, mixed with a layer of resentment, coldness and disinterest. But none of it matters, because he's still an alcoholic, even after he's lost everything to drugs and alcohol. I'm not going to stay here and watch him die.


----------



## Golden Rose

If people had an instant switch, mine would be shoulders/neck/back.

Obviously I have others but any kind of stimulation there gets me from zero to melting in less than a minute.


----------



## FePa

mine are my hips and waist
When a guy holds me by the waist and pulls me tight (while bending my spine a little and pointing my ass up) with strong hands and our bodies come in contact from toe to face, I'm game
;-)


----------



## GinningPuma4011

You sadistic bastard. You do the worst things to my body (and I love it). The doctor in you came out when you started checking my pupils. That's what you get!


----------



## drmiller100

devoid said:


> Confession: I had sex with my ex boyfriend last night (and this morning). I haven't been able to stop fantasising about him since we broke up two weeks ago, and it's perhaps more difficult with him still being down the hall. So I walked into his room in a bathrobe last night, and there was no real explanation necessary. Now for the feelings of shame and emptiness. There's this weird sensation of friendship and mutual affection between us still, mixed with a layer of resentment, coldness and disinterest. But none of it matters, because he's still an alcoholic, even after he's lost everything to drugs and alcohol. I'm not going to stay here and watch him die.


Meant with kindness............

He's an alcoholic. he loves the booze more than anything else. If he was to get sober tomorrow, he'd still be 3 to 5 years before he's ready to be a complete human being.

Meanwhile, no shame. enjoy the great sex, enjoy the great person in there somewhere, and enjoy LIFE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## devoid

drmiller100 said:


> Meant with kindness............
> 
> He's an alcoholic. he loves the booze more than anything else. If he was to get sober tomorrow, he'd still be 3 to 5 years before he's ready to be a complete human being.
> 
> Meanwhile, no shame. enjoy the great sex, enjoy the great person in there somewhere, and enjoy LIFE!!!!!!!!!!


Totally agree. His emotional/social development is years behind. But I do enjoy spending time with him, and I do enjoy the sex. Hopefully I'll be of some help still, while maintaining my own life and boundaries.


----------



## drmiller100

devoid said:


> Hopefully I'll be of some help still,
> 
> 
> while maintaining my own life and boundaries.



Again, sent with good intentions.

Your first part of the statement is utter horseshit. You can't help him, you can't change him, all you can do is be a codependent enabler.

The second part of your statement is a damn good idea.


----------



## devoid

drmiller100 said:


> Again, sent with good intentions.
> 
> Your first part of the statement is utter horseshit. You can't help him, you can't change him, all you can do is be a codependent enabler.
> 
> The second part of your statement is a damn good idea.


If I stayed in a relationship with him, I would be a codependent enabler. But I cut things off, and I'm moving out in a month. I still think it's worth trying to help. You never know... Sometimes people do change. Sometimes they need a slap in the face first. That doesn't mean that he'd be ready for a healthy relationship, but it would help me sleep better to know that he's not committing suicide via liver damage.


----------



## drmiller100

devoid said:


> If I stayed in a relationship with him, I would be a codependent enabler. But I cut things off, and I'm moving out in a month. I still think it's worth trying to help. You never know... Sometimes people do change. Sometimes they need a slap in the face first. That doesn't mean that he'd be ready for a healthy relationship, but it would help me sleep better to know that he's not committing suicide via liver damage.


A drunk isn't going to change because of you. You are not God.

You need better boundaries if his liver affects your sleep.


----------



## devoid

drmiller100 said:


> A drunk isn't going to change because of you. You are not God.
> 
> You need better boundaries if his liver affects your sleep.


I can't just instantly stop loving someone, and for me that means worrying about them. He does the same with me, always worrying when I'm sick even now. And I don't expect him to change. But I'm not going to stop trying regardless. I had hoped that recent events would serve as a wake-up call... I was wrong. I don't really believe that he's going to change. He's not strong enough. I hate that.


----------



## 7rr7s

ficsci said:


> XD
> Yeah, I find it ironic that the oldest/most common form of objectification is actually really taboo now to say out loud


Don't you mean, the _youngest_? ;D. 


* *




Hey you know what they say, if there's grass on the field, play ball! And if the grass aint growing, play in the mud!! XD.


.


----------



## Kito

This girls gives aggressive dom talk, and all I can do is think "get the fuck down from there, that's my spot". But she knows all about how much I like to switch, so she's not gonna stop anytime soon. I only complain because it's fun to protest and try to cover up how much I really like it. :crazy:


----------



## hellohowareyou

So you like taking things off your chest :wink:[/QUOTE]

Well yeah, but I also like taking stuff off of other peoples chests too... and sometimes I like putting stuff on.... :wink:


----------



## hellohowareyou

Hiryuuka said:


> I am alone no longer! -high fives-
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


It's really funny though, not trying to be cocky or anything, but I have at least 4 "straight" guys who want on right now haha. Another funny thing that happened though was my coworker actually pointed out to me that I was flirting with this one guy who works with me...sooo hot...but that's besides the point haha, and I'm not out or anything so it's kinda funny she said that. She also proceeded to tell me that I flirt with everyone so I just thought that was kinda funny! 
When there's someone I find attractive I can't control myself it's like I'm a whole new person, like seduction game too strong!!!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why is it now hitting me, a few weeks after the session?


----------



## 626Stitch

What I like most after I cum is when you stare at the blank spot on the ceiling like it is the most profound thing in the universe.


----------



## bluh

Not sure if this counts, but my OBGYN gave me her son's phone number after complimenting my naughty bits. 

:/ It was pretty awkward


----------



## bluesontuesday

A couple of weeks ago, I had sex with a girl in a random guy's backyard. We were at a party and it felt weird because of the setting, but I enjoyed it anyway.

Well, at least she made my doubts about being bisexual - something I've been struggling with for years - disappear.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

in the days leading up to my period i get very horny

today i masturbated so much that my calves are sore.

Does this count as a workout?


----------



## Superfluous

I remember it was your birthday, and I woke you up to a tight translucent glittery slip dress that went to the floor and messy pin curls, and I was singing the Happy Birthday Mr President song by Marilyn Monroe.

So today, a couple years later as strictly friends, when the video appeared of Marilyn and JFK you hiding your arousal was the most... Muahahaha. I never wanted to tease someone so bad and you're lucky I didnt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfluous

Which reminds me, I want to murder my friends dog for pulling out my only underwear to stocking garter set out of my luggage and ripping it up to pieces. Sigh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AddictiveMuse

*Dear next future relationship: get the fuck over here now! I'm sure you're lonely too.... -_- *sigh**



Superfluous said:


> I remember it was your birthday, and I woke you up to a tight translucent glittery slip dress that went to the floor and messy pin curls, and I was singing the Happy Birthday Mr President song by Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> So today, a couple years later as strictly friends, when the video appeared of Marilyn and JFK you hiding your arousal was the most... Muahahaha. I never wanted to tease someone so bad and you're lucky I didnt


That's actually somewhat admirable... Hell, it would have been so much fun! *smirks* 
*feels embarrassed thinking about how much fun it would be*


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

Middle-aged men, even if they publicly deny it, want to have sex with teenage girls.


----------



## knife

Last night a bunch of us were chatting, getting increasingly risque. Three of us sex animals and the fourth, along for the ride. And my girl's a bit of a dom -- so hot -- and she started looking at my friend --

And I pulled her to the side and banged her _hard_. _My_ lover. _Mine_, I growled possessively. It was amazing -- ! 

I love my girl, and I wanna experiment with her. A _lot_. But I also want to claim her, take her, mark her as my own. :blushed:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He dragged me around by my hair with me on my knees, shoved my face to the floor and put a foot down on my throat as he spanked me. He fucked me in the ass while I thanked him between gurgled little gasps. He pulled out of my tight little asshole and shoved his cock down my throat, making me choke and gag, and watched the black tears fall. He smacked me hard across the face while I had a throat full of his cock. He shoved pins through my nipples, breasts and pussy lips and kept clamps on my nipples and clit. I wore heels and thigh-highs the whole time. He marked me up with makeup like the cumguzzler I am... decorated me like a whore, since I want to be treated like a whore.

I want more

----------------------------------

Doctor has new toys. I like how turned on he gets when he thinks about inflicting pain. And I like how he says he only wants to abuse and train me when he gets in a certain mood. However, I don't like his attempts to bond and hangout with me. Cut that shit out.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

You like fucking ass, but a little mess freaks you out. Ok. That makes sense


----------



## Strayfire

knife said:


> Last night a bunch of us were chatting, getting increasingly risque. Three of us sex animals and the fourth, along for the ride. And my girl's a bit of a dom -- so hot -- and she started looking at my friend --
> 
> And I pulled her to the side and banged her _hard_. _My_ lover. _Mine_, I growled possessively. It was amazing -- !
> 
> I love my girl, and I wanna experiment with her. A _lot_. But I also want to claim her, take her, mark her as my own. :blushed:


The trick is to pee on her. That demarcates her as your property.

Not sure how relevant this information is. 

I mean like that's what my doge told me.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why do guys think they're being cute when they text shit like "hehehe" or when they try to be coy. You're a grown ass man. Stop that shit


----------



## ficsci

626Stitch said:


> What I like most after I cum is when you stare at the blank spot on the ceiling like it is the most profound thing in the universe.


Are you by any chance a stoner? XD


----------



## ficsci

Ti is a panty-dropper

But especially Ti + Ne

Can I get an Amen?


----------



## Chewiebon

devoid said:


> My sex drive is actually somewhat in check right now. I think it's partly from working as a stripper and basically masturbating against people all night. xD Sometimes I end up cumming inside my g-string after a lap dance and I have to change it because the smell is super embarrassing.


I am a photographer (by hobby). I had a model with a similar situation, but she was single. The shoots started off tame, she got a thrill going further, more exposed. As she gained more confidence, she enjoyed herself more. Masturbation, multiple orgasm during a shoot. She stopped hooking up with as many random guys, and let her sex drive be satisfied with our shoots.

She started to ask to come over every other day for more photos, get more adventurous.


----------



## devoid

Chewiebon said:


> I am a photographer (by hobby). I had a model with a similar situation, but she was single. The shoots started off tame, she got a thrill going further, more exposed. As she gained more confidence, she enjoyed herself more. Masturbation, multiple orgasm during a shoot. She stopped hooking up with as many random guys, and let her sex drive be satisfied with our shoots.
> 
> She started to ask to come over every other day for more photos, get more adventurous.


Glad you found a girl who's into that, I guess. I would never be so careless as to leave photographic evidence.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

30 mins within meeting and starting drinks, I was already begging for his cock. I really can't keep it in my pants. The hell is wrong with me?


----------



## EccentricSiren

I feel like my inexperience is either a turnoff or some sort of fetish feeder. The idea of it being either disgusts me.


----------



## drmiller100

EccentricSiren said:


> I feel like my inexperience is either a turnoff or some sort of fetish feeder. The idea of it being either disgusts me.


when done only so many ways to fuck. sex is mostly in the head. find a person you really like, and you will have lots of fun, easily.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Fuck buddy is out of commission because he's having an existential crisis


----------



## The Chameleon

holy shit i really want to do a teacher/student roleplay
i would be the student and i would dominate my teacher because of that humiliation of being overpowered by your student and also just HNNNNGGGG


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Trying not to have sex for the sake of having sex (next sexual encounter I want to be with a lady I'm seriously dating).

It has been 18 weeks. I'm dying.


----------



## 7rr7s

devoid said:


> My sex drive is actually somewhat in check right now. I think it's partly from working as a stripper and basically masturbating against people all night. xD Sometimes I end up cumming inside my g-string after a lap dance and I have to change it because the smell is super embarrassing.


do forum members get a special rate? I'd buy a dance for @Daleks_Exterminate. XD.


----------



## devoid

KindOfBlue06 said:


> do forum members get a special rate? I'd buy a dance for @Daleks_Exterminate. XD.


Haha. You get the very special rate of $20 per song. Normally reserved for customers who come on days ending in "Y".


----------



## d e c a d e n t

The Chameleon said:


> holy shit i really want to do a teacher/student roleplay
> i would be the student and i would dominate my teacher because of that humiliation of being overpowered by your student and also just HNNNNGGGG


Not something I've considered (at least not... often), but I can appreciate some role-reversal, so that sounds like it could potentially be hot.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

KindOfBlue06 said:


> do forum members get a special rate? I'd buy a dance for @_Daleks_Exterminate_. XD.


I'd probably be so awkward. Could @devoid and I just talk about theories and ideas for a song? Lol


----------



## 7rr7s

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> I'd probably be so awkward. Could @_devoid_ and I just talk about theories and ideas for a song? Lol


But this could be your first step to get your foot in the door to the adult entertainment industry! Don't fuck this up Daleks. You know what to do.


----------



## devoid

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> I'd probably be so awkward. Could @devoid and I just talk about theories and ideas for a song? Lol


I could, and actually I have before! One customer paid me an enormous sum of money to sit with my head in his lap and talk about world culture, film history, foreign languages, etc. Another talked to me at length about computer programming, and another about art history. It's amazing how much of (higher end) stripping consists of conversation and social grace. It's a bit like being a modern geisha; the top strippers have to be beautiful, fit, educated, classy, talented, graceful, funny, etc.


----------



## 172354

I'm addicted to sexting. I want it all the time. I never used to sext before this year but holy crap is it fun and a major fucking turn on. I....I just can't stop!!


----------



## The Chameleon

Kink said:


> Not something I've considered (at least not... often), but I can appreciate some role-reversal, so that sounds like it could potentially be hot.


it's like, two of the hottest things: d&s and roleplay (especially teacher/student :3)


----------



## daleks_exterminate

devoid said:


> I could, and actually I have before! One customer paid me an enormous sum of money to sit with my head in his lap and talk about world culture, film history, foreign languages, etc. Another talked to me at length about computer programming, and another about art history. It's amazing how much of (higher end) stripping consists of conversation and social grace. It's a bit like being a modern geisha; the top strippers have to be beautiful, fit, educated, classy, talented, graceful, funny, etc.


So you're basically like inara from firefly without actual sex? Yes, you became the coolest poster on this thread in my opinion. Would hangout with.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

KindOfBlue06 said:


> But this could be your first step to get your foot in the door to the adult entertainment industry! Don't fuck this up Daleks. You know what to do.


you want me to go into porn so badly. XD I still don't understand. Maybe if Dollie is my manager  xD


----------



## 7rr7s

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> you want me to go into porn so badly. XD I still don't understand. Maybe if Dollie is my manager  xD


Dollie Does Daleks III: Sexterminated.


----------



## cinnabun

:dry:


----------



## devoid

Cesspool said:


> Good luck to you.
> 
> Also, every human in every industry has a story to tell. Strippers ain't special.


I don't think I'm special. I think I have very limited options to support myself, and I chose one which allows me to become middle class, invest for my future and have a life. I'm not ashamed of what I do, and I don't appreciate your tone. It's amazing to me how people like you can try to bribe young women for sexual favors, and then turn around and disrespect sex workers.


----------



## Cesspool

devoid said:


> I don't think I'm special. I think I have very limited options to support myself, and I chose one which allows me to become middle class, invest for my future and have a life. I'm not ashamed of what I do, and I don't appreciate your tone. It's amazing to me how people like you can try to bribe young women for sexual favors, and then turn around and disrespect sex workers.


What tone? I'm not disrespecting sex workers, you guys are just selling services like anyone else. I only said that because your sentence, and I paraphrase, "Every girl in this industry has a story to tell, and it's a whole lot more interesting than just putting oneself through college" sounded like you were saying stripping was in someway more difficult or more deserving of respect than someone working to put themselves through college, which is bullshit. I misunderstood.


----------



## devoid

Cesspool said:


> What tone? I'm not disrespecting sex workers, you guys are just selling services like anyone else. I only said that because your sentence, and I paraphrase, "Every girl in this industry has a story to tell, and it's a whole lot more interesting than just putting oneself through college" sounded like you were saying stripping was in someway more difficult or more deserving of respect than someone working to put themselves through college, which is bullshit. I misunderstood.


I think stripping is way more difficult and deserving of respect than most jobs. I don't think of it as an alternative to college at all; many of the women I work with are in college and I respect that. But we have one of the hardest jobs on the psyche in the world. People come into this industry healthy and leave with massive PTSD. And I personally think we offer a much-needed service to the community. We help men who recently lose a spouse, who are lonely or down on themselves, or who are afraid to express their sexual interests to other people. A number of my customers pay a lot of money just to be held and comforted the whole time.


----------



## themaraudingtimelord

I'm only horny when I'm sad.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

The most humiliating thing he's done to me wasn't using me thoroughly as his toilet, but it was pouring riesling down my throat while I was on my knees, then proceeding to pour some of the bottle on my head. How he rinsed me off doesn't even faze me. It was a weird feeling. It made me feel cheap


----------



## Kyandigaru

I feel like im pushed into celibacy until there is a real connection between me and a man. I feel as though men that have been "checking me" arent really trying to get me (if you know what i mean by that). I am looking to have a relationship that will grow into marriage. I am NOT looking for sex ONLY. I want to travel and explore the world, but my pussy keeps doing the thinking for me. So i have to get to the race in order to run and win!


----------



## Chewiebon

A lesbian (she has literally only been with women for 25 years) had me over on a drunk night. She stripped for me and I got her off. No sex I eat her out and made her squirt and cum. She wants to see me in and few hours, she is hinting for more. I am very much looking forward to this.


----------



## aef8234

One of my exes and I did this fetish trade thing, where we would do a "fetish" we either had or were curious about except it would be either his/her fetish and then mine, and so forth.
It went from voyeurism <his>, BDSM <mine>, weird...stuff <his>, machine <mine, the tube in the dick thing, not the dildo one>, roleplaying <his>, iforgottherestbuthisrequestsjustkeptgettingewer.

Anyways, I actually liked it.
Then again, only relationship I've had that involved sex, sooo...


----------



## Juggernaut

I love the pain of tattoos.
I would pay my boyfriend to get a tattoo just to watch him writhe in pain.
With his consent, of course.

Which is interesting considering I don't have many preferences. I mean, I'll do almost whatever someone wants of me. (body fluid outside of love juice excluded. MAYBE you can spit on me but it really depends on my mood.) But as far as having any kinks... eh. Everything's great in my book.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I only ever see him naked. When I come over to his apt, he's already naked for me. He sent me a picture once of him in a nice tailored suit, that was it. When I ran into him in the lobby, he had jeans and t-shirt on. He looked good.


----------



## Orgho

A old gay man asked me about my sexual orientation. 
And I told him how great a fresh washed vagina is.
How great it tastes. 
And he just said:" Nah, I don't like that."

I don't ment to be rude. :happy:


----------



## Morpheus83

I remember sneaking glances at a nice-looking guy's crotch during a French lecture. Shame the guy turned out to be a newlywed. Bummer. Oh, well. At least I was still paying attention to what was being said.


----------



## 6007

As we were driving through the darkened streets her face was illuminated in golden lamplight, features shifting in shadows as they fell. There was something exposed and vulnerable in her face and I can still see it now. 
We sat next to each other and I was aware then, as I am now, of a deep genuine pull and attraction to her. I very much wanted her face to fill my vision, to kiss her but more than a kiss, to somehow devour her. 
Given five more minutes I am certain I would have attacked without thinking. She undresses my impulses and brings them to the surface. Thought shuts down.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He pulled his hard cock out while we were walking down the hallway. "For funsies."

I turned around to take him into my mouth, but as soon as I did someone crossed the hallway in front of us. He pulled his dick out of my mouth and put it back into his pants so fast. All I felt was dick against my teeth. 

Sorry, guy


----------



## Chewiebon

Bought her special soft rope. Tied her in a tight harrness. She asked me to let her go to work in it. 

She's been describing the sensations she is getting from knowing what no one else does.

Gotta love a good cock tease now and then.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

When the beer goggles wear off and you question your judgment about your one night stand as you walk out of his hotel room. 

Nah, he wasn't bad. He was just one of those people who liked to hear himself talk


----------



## ficsci

I used to think that being an "old" virgin (24yo) + off the charts sexual curiosity = a curse

But I'm starting to think that it's a blessing.

For example, due to my curiosity, I have just learned today that a lot of guys, especially uncircumcised ones, have PPP (small bumps around the head of the penis). If I had started having sex before I knew about this, and a guy I'm doing it with happened to have PPP, I might have freaked out thinking that it's STD (which it's totally not), and the guy could have been really hurt. But because I haven't started having sex, I get to learn all these stuff that unfortunately high school sex-ed did not teach. (Man, that's messed up, they totally should teach in more details. They didn't even teach how putting on a condom properly on circumcised vs. uncircumcised penises are slightly different).

The guys I'll have sex with in the future better realize how lucky they are that I'm this cool.


----------



## HAL

EDIT: Deleted because I've decided I don't want to write things like that on the internet!

Not that it was all that bad. But my face is on this website somewhere, and this was a thing I wouldn't really want to tell strangers in real life.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Well who needs viagra when he got pers. Cafe lol


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I don't know if he was serious or not when he said he'd pop a cialis for me the next time I come over


----------



## 7rr7s

Death Precedes said:


> I got a random boner today at work but it's ok because I was in the storage room so nobody saw


The fact that this was said by a woman makes it even more awesome. XD.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Masturbating 69 times a day *confessionBear*


----------



## Strayfire

QuiteCharmed said:


> Stray darling I'm terribly sorry!
> 
> You know that you're one of my best clients and I should not allow you to work in such conditions. From now on, you will not be servicing Johns, @_Axwell_ will take that role due to his excessive complaining and failure to comply with our rules.


Thank you Claire.

Now that I've been moved into being a cuddle slut I've been making even more money from "Mr Burns" type people with all the money in the world and nobody to love them.

Though we might need to fill out some paperwork though. 

I think I killed one of them by being so loving and INFJ-ish. All that was keeping them going was a burning hatred of the world. 

I think they also left all their assets to me, including multi-trillion dollar company and paramilitary force

Hugging these people is so cold.

It's like they're draining the fab from me.

Can I have some lava cookies?


----------



## QuiteCharmed

Strayveon said:


> Thank you Claire.
> 
> Now that I've been moved into being a cuddle slut I've been making even more money from "Mr Burns" type people with all the money in the world and nobody to love them.
> 
> Though we might need to fill out some paperwork though.
> 
> I think I killed one of them by being so loving and INFJ-ish. All that was keeping them going was a burning hatred of the world.
> 
> I think they also left all their assets to me, including multi-trillion dollar company and paramilitary force
> 
> Hugging these people is so cold.
> 
> It's like they're draining the fab from me.
> 
> Can I have some lava cookies?



I knew I picked you for a reason! You're great at spreading love to those who lack it. Killed him? We all know that your skills are quite _deadly_ anyway. Keep up the good work! 


Have all the cookies you want hon. They're all yours for the time being.


----------



## QuiteCharmed

@Theobroma

I think you and I can both agree that @Undoubtedly aka "Magic Micah" will work wonders for our brothel. His abilities are top notch and I believe that we should hire him as soon as possible. Please send him a letter of acceptance so that we can official add him to the crew.


----------



## EternalNocturne

QuiteCharmed said:


> @_Theobroma_
> 
> I think you and I can both agree that @_Undoubtedly_ aka "Magic Micah" will work wonders for our brothel. His abilities are top notch and I believe that we should hire him as soon as possible. Please send him a letter of acceptance so that we can official add him to the crew.



Hello, Undoubtedly (Magic Micah) here.
I am pleased to announce... I accept.
When shall I start? Please be aware, I'm used to picking my clients.
That said, have no worries, I'm quite adept at picking the ones who pay well.


----------



## QuiteCharmed

Undoubtedly said:


> Hello, Undoubtedly (Magic Micah) here.
> I am pleased to announce... I accept.
> When shall I start? Please be aware, I'm used to picking my clients.
> That said, have no worries, I'm quite adept at picking the ones who pay well.


Usually our policy requires the pimpesses to pick the clients but I'm willing to make an exception since you're new to our brothel. After all, we recruited you ourselves because of your hidden "magic". As long as you can pick the top paying clients then feel free to choose them at your own will.


----------



## Theobruh

Undoubtedly said:


> Hello, Undoubtedly (Magic Micah) here.
> I am pleased to announce... I accept.
> When shall I start? Please be aware, I'm used to picking my clients.
> That said, have no worries, I'm quite adept at picking the ones who pay well.


Dear Micah,

Thank you for joining our humble brothel. We're glad to have your magic touch here to work wonders for us.
Do stop by the main office to demonstrate a few tricks of yours.
Please do let me know if you need anything. I anticipate good results.
Love,
Theo


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Undoubtedly said:


> Hello, Undoubtedly (Magic Micah) here.
> I am pleased to announce... I accept.
> When shall I start? Please be aware, I'm used to picking my clients.
> That said, have no worries, I'm quite adept at picking the ones who pay well.


Good luck working with sub par working conditions, terrible pay and god awful employers. Also watch out for @QuiteCharmed, she's a right bitch sometimes (all the time).


----------



## Sygma

devoid said:


> He did something to my g-spot that I still can't figure out, and it's driving me crazy just thinking about it. @[email protected] I now understand what he meant when he said "Men aren't worth their salt until they're 45." Gahh.
> 
> He whispered in my ear, "My, you're sensitive." I said, "That's the benefit of having a nervous disorder." He looked my in the eyes, twisted his fingers around and said, "No, that's the benefit of having me, my dear, and don't forget it." Hnnnn.


I think I exactly know what he did  There's a little thing to do with the upper part of a man's finger to stimulate the spot in a very very very pleasant way for the lady, to say the least. Bonus if you re twistin it. Not to brag or anything but I made all my partners cum or almost (some said please don't I want to climax with you) just with that.

High five to your fella



> People come into this industry healthy and leave with massive PTSD


PTSD = Shellshock (the same word that have been transformed through ages). It surely is not a thing you catch by beein a stripper


Other than that I'm so in the mood to just fuck the entire night and finish in someone's throat. I'm so hungry


----------



## devoid

Sygma said:


> PTSD = Shellshock (the same word that have been transformed through ages). It surely is not a thing you catch by beein a stripper


http://www.traumacenter.org/products/pdf_files/ptsd_sex_industry.pdf
http://commons.pacificu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1259&context=spp
https://www.collegium.ethz.ch/fileadmin/autoren/pdf_papers/10_roessler_sexwork.pdf

Trauma from sexual abuse, especially long-term exposure, has often been compared to shell shock. There's a very good book on PTSD called Trauma and Recovery, which literally alternates between war stories and rape stories, using both to exemplify types of trauma and how to recover from it.

While not all strippers are traumatised and certainly not all are raped, it is a dangerous industry and they get exposed to a lot of abuse at a young age. Many young women find it very traumatic to be man-handled on a daily basis, and many feel pressured to prostitute themselves in the clubs with overly aggressive customers.

My first week working in a strip club was quite traumatic. I was nervous and didn't yet understand how to assert my boundaries. One of the customers got me drunk, took me to the back room, fingered me, then pulled his dick out and tried to shove it in my face. I had to wrestle myself away from him, then ran out of the room crying. I felt violated, disgusted with myself, trashy... I remember in that moment when he started fingering me, I was feeling so depressed and so drunk I just thought, "What's the point? Why should I even care what happens to my body? People already think I'm a whore." After that incident I was so shaken up I didn't come back to work for over a month. I kept saying, "I'll never come back. I can't do this again." But I needed the money and I had no other way of supporting myself with my illness. So I went back, and I decided not to accept drinks on the job anymore. I eventually learned how to assert my boundaries better and became more comfortable with the work. But a lot of my coworkers never do. And a lot of them get drunk or high just to cope, which leads them to feeling out of control and allowing pushy customers to do some messed up things to them. A few years of living like that will really weigh on the psyche.


----------



## Sygma

devoid said:


> http://www.traumacenter.org/products/pdf_files/ptsd_sex_industry.pdf
> http://commons.pacificu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1259&context=spp
> https://www.collegium.ethz.ch/fileadmin/autoren/pdf_papers/10_roessler_sexwork.pdf
> 
> Trauma from sexual abuse, especially long-term exposure, has often been compared to shell shock. There's a very good book on PTSD called Trauma and Recovery, which literally alternates between war stories and rape stories, using both to exemplify types of trauma and how to recover from it.
> 
> While not all strippers are traumatised and certainly not all are raped, it is a dangerous industry and they get exposed to a lot of abuse at a young age. Many young women find it very traumatic to be man-handled on a daily basis, and many feel pressured to prostitute themselves in the clubs with overly aggressive customers.
> 
> My first week working in a strip club was quite traumatic. I was nervous and didn't yet understand how to assert my boundaries. One of the customers got me drunk, took me to the back room, fingered me, then pulled his dick out and tried to shove it in my face. I had to wrestle myself away from him, then ran out of the room crying. I felt violated, disgusted with myself, trashy... I remember in that moment when he started fingering me, I was feeling so depressed and so drunk I just thought, "What's the point? Why should I even care what happens to my body? People already think I'm a whore." After that incident I was so shaken up I didn't come back to work for over a month. I kept saying, "I'll never come back. I can't do this again." But I needed the money and I had no other way of supporting myself with my illness. So I went back, and I decided not to accept drinks on the job anymore. I eventually learned how to assert my boundaries better and became more comfortable with the work. But a lot of my coworkers never do. And a lot of them get drunk or high just to cope, which leads them to feeling out of control and allowing pushy customers to do some messed up things to them. A few years of living like that will really weigh on the psyche.


Damn, well thanks  I mean, was very much doubtin about some fucked up conditions in that industry but didn't imagine that "shellshock" would be a thing


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Met Blue at the reception, rode him in his car an hr later. He looked fucking good, especially in his blue Indian dress. There were so many good looking guys there. Too bad a gangbang didn't happen.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

Axwell said:


> Are you the maid?


No. Get your own drinks!


----------



## QuiteCharmed

Axwell said:


> Good luck working with sub par working conditions, terrible pay and god awful employers. Also watch out for @QuiteCharmed, she's a right bitch sometimes (all the time).


Watch your mouth you ungrateful prick! Do you have _any_ idea who you're up against as far as improving your rank in the brothel goes? There's @Scarab @Mr. Meepers @Undoubtedly (who just started mind you) @Strayveon and @cardinalfire who have all brought in thousands and thousands of revenue. Step up your game Mr. Lumber-jackoff


----------



## Scarab

QuiteCharmed said:


> Watch your mouth you ungrateful prick! Do you have _any_ idea who you're up against as far as improving your rank in the brothel goes? There's @Scarab @Mr. Meepers @Undoubtedly (who just started mind you) @Strayveon and @cardinalfire who have all brought in thousands and thousands of revenue. Step up your game Mr. Lumber-jackoff


 @Axwell, don't spout negativity about the brothel; only subpar workers get terrible pay, and the employers are great if you know your way around with your mouth.


----------



## Hiryuuka

Is this a genuine fight or just messing around? I can't tell ._.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarab

Hiryuuka said:


> Is this a genuine fight or just messing around? I can't tell ._.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


*Elbows you inconspicuously as to not arouse attention, my voice kept low* Just some friendly bantering, mate.


----------



## The Chameleon

I desperately want to have a threesome -- or foursome. Or fivesome. With all dudes. :blushed:
Thinking about all those other guys abusing my boyfriend's body and him being a total submissive slut is sooooo hot omg
Also unrelated but I'd probably be into doing a rape/dubcon fantasy with my bf as well


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Hot gay guys who will make out with you and play with your tits for fun are the biggest fucking tease


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Whatchu mean you know my style? We only fucked twice


----------



## Macrosapien

devoid said:


> He did something to my g-spot that I still can't figure out, and it's driving me crazy just thinking about it. @[email protected] I now understand what he meant when he said "Men aren't worth their salt until they're 45." Gahh.
> 
> He whispered in my ear, "My, you're sensitive." I said, "That's the benefit of having a nervous disorder." He looked my in the eyes, twisted his fingers around and said, "No, that's the benefit of having me, my dear, and don't forget it." Hnnnn.



ROFL! im sorry, but this was hilarious.


----------



## KevinHeaven

The Chameleon said:


> I desperately want to have a threesome -- or foursome. Or fivesome. With all dudes. :blushed:
> Thinking about all those other guys abusing my boyfriend's body and him being a total submissive slut is sooooo hot omg
> Also unrelated but I'd probably be into doing a rape/dubcon fantasy with my bf as well


Sixsome. Include elvis, lana, and my cat. 

You guys tie me and I will watch lol


----------



## devoid

Part of me just wants to cuddle you softly and hold your head against my chest while I run my fingers along your back. The other part of me wants to fuck hard and dirty all night long.


----------



## The Chameleon

devoid said:


> Part of me just wants to cuddle you softly and hold your head against my chest while I run my fingers along your back. The other part of me wants to fuck hard and dirty all night long.


I feel.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Wants to study but keeps masturbating :,(


----------



## Kito

My girlfriend fucked one of my closest friends about a month before we got together, and according to her, he was extremely underwhelming and I've been better by miles. Still doesn't change the fact I've been hopelessly attracted to him since October. I feel bad for it sometimes. Seeing her get what I'd been wanting for months fucked with my head. Made me all sorts of jealous, especially given the fact I was starting to like her too. We don't often talk about him, probably because we both know we still like him and don't want to admit we like anyone other than each other. Meh.


----------



## devoid

Confession: I actually really like sucking your dick. You're the only person I could say this about. Maybe it's because you try so hard to please me and eat me out often. Or maybe it's just because I feel so safe and loved that it never scares me like it used to. I love the way you gasp and moan a little, and how I catch you off-guard sometimes.


----------



## Wellsy

In a realm of perhaps unethical, I wonder if one could get one into some odd fetish through classical conditioning of one's orgasm.


----------



## devoid

Wellsy said:


> In a realm of perhaps unethical, I wonder if one could get one into some odd fetish through classical conditioning of one's orgasm.


Yes they can, in a Pavlovian sort of way. I knew a man whose girlfriend in college was a psychology student, and she trained him to be aroused by chocolate. He could never eat chocolate again because it always gave him an instant erection after that.

Interestingly enough, you can also hypnotise people to have a fetish much more easily. For six months after I trained under an erotic hypnotist, every time someone mentioned peanut butter cookies or I saw/smelled/tasted one I had an orgasm instantly.


----------



## 6007

I like watching him perform on camera while plugged. 
I love it even more knowing no one knows he would ever do something like that.


----------



## 6007

I have been chatting with a friend and he has been sort of... Sending suggestive images to me, not full on nudes. Much more subtle and appealing. 
This morning I came thinking about fucking him while he was just chatting with me. Then I went to church and admired the sexiest man I've seen in person since Squeeze. Mmmmm. Brunet men with facial hair. 

my friend... I want to pleasure him because he seems so sensual and passionate and gentle yet he is very powerful. Very strong. Burly. His mouth is outrageously erotic, so roseate and curved. 

I think his sexuality must be beautiful and almost tender... An extension of his beautiful heart and soul. 
I think even like, normal sex with him could be fun. 

It is funny but my sexuality really reflects my connection to each individual person. It is highly variable.


----------



## 6007

My tiny ninja friend has just upped the stakes. Wants to meet. 
Mmmmmm. I want to wrap his arms around my neck and his thighs around my hips. He's so little. And his mouth... And teeth. I could kiss him for hours.

assuming he's any good. 


But he's a freak. 

So of course he's good.


----------



## 6007

That satisfying moment when a guy tells me he prefers to take the lead and be dominant but somehow I make him want to submit. 
Nothing better. 
I never get tired of hearing this. 
From anyone. 



Mmmmm
he says all the right things. 


I want to put him on a leash.


----------



## Hypaspist

Not sure if this belongs in here, but recently environments and visualizing an atmosphere is starting to trigger a dopamine release similar to thinking about sex for me. I've honestly had to force thoughts of masturbation lately as the very thought of the intimacy, physical and mental, with another human being has completely overruled a notion of sexual activity as constructed by porn.


----------



## untested methods

I fantasize sometimes about being a man and having sex with men/women. I've considered crossdressing, too.


----------



## Morpheus83

I'm reading a book on queer theory, and I had to look up the meaning of 'tribadism' mentioned in a discussion about lesbianism. So...now I know  Now I'm craving gay frottage. Damn.


----------



## Strayfire

Someday I want sex with someone on PerC so I can post about it in this thread.


----------



## 6007

Strayveon said:


> Someday I want sex with someone on PerC so I can post about it in this thread.


 Name names and see who bites.


----------



## Strayfire

ripley said:


> Name names and see who bites.


 @ripley

XD


----------



## Brian1

It's been awhile since I posted here. So I found these erotic hypnosis videos on Youtube. They're great for the intended benefit of quick orgasms. Since I'm disabled on my left side though, I've also found when I use them, I also activate brain activity that forces my left arm to swing freely on occasion. I also exercise the left arm at work but, I have a theory that the hypnosis is being the driving force behind this.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

What is up with these hypersexual stage five clingers that are flocking to me? No bueno


----------



## knife

Strayveon said:


> Someday I want sex with someone on PerC so I can post about it in this thread.


Just don't let your emotions get the better of you ... or you might find yourself going without ... :sad:


----------



## 6007

Strayveon said:


> @_ripley_
> 
> XD


yo don't tease. If you're little and like butt stuff this could really happen


----------



## 6007

Angel is texting to ask me to go away this weekend. 
I wonder if she wants to fuck. 
God that face and body. Mmmmmm. I would love to devour her If she was into it. If not, she has a great personality and is fun so sex isn't needed. But it could be fun to have a fling or an occasional local hookup.


----------



## Vast Silence

Still a virgin.... shhhhh don't tell anyone~

Seriously, its up for grabs now if anyone wants it.


----------



## cricket

I've been drinking plenty o' wine, and I'm sure I'll regret this at some point:

My libido is crazy high. To the point of too high, and I always want it. Every guy I've been with can't keep up, and I'm wondering if something is wrong with me :cheers2:
:crying:


----------



## Strayfire

ripley said:


> yo don't tease. If you're little and like butt stuff this could really happen


*bends over submissively, exposing bum*

How may I serve mistress?

I'm cute and compact and I can hit all the adorable notes for your experimentative pleasure! 

(Too bad I live in Australia XD)


----------



## Vast Silence

cricket said:


> I've been drinking plenty o' wine, and I'm sure I'll regret this at some point:
> 
> My libido is crazy high. To the point of too high, and I always want it. Every guy I've been with can't keep up, and I'm wondering if something is wrong with me


There is NOTHING wrong with you!
Im a hypersexual myself and even though its annoying... I get hard all the time. Its funny because my down time is like 0-30 seconds depending on how many times Ive gone off and I can just keep going ~

Sadly though no women have stepped up to take advantage of my almost non-existant recharge time and I'm still officially a virgin ... 

Want some?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I accidentally flashed the shit out of my friend's neighbor because I took my panties off way before the night even started, my dress is short and I don't know how to get out of the car like a lady. Then the neighbor heard me scream and beg while my friend destroyed all three of my holes. I'm sorry, dude. You practically got a full show tonight. I'm a screamer. Unless the guy forces me to stay quiet somehow, that's what you're going to get.


----------



## KevinHeaven

The best people r in this thread. Who needs to debate btw ?? ♡♡♡♡


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Spoken like a true sadist. Still afraid of what he can get his hands on and what he's capable of.


----------



## carlaviii

Hey, PerC. It's been a while. I don't have too many new confessions though, aside from... 

Hot: I'm lying on the bed getting nicely eaten out by one guy. The other comes over to get a better shot with his iPhone, pulls his shorts down and sticks a raging boner down my throat. 

Hotter: getting spitroasted while they dispassionately discuss what should be done to me next. Would be even hotter if I could get that conversation in Spanish... 

I'm making progress on my sexual bucket list, slowly but surely :wink:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I fell asleep early this morning and had an extremely strange dream. A girl in my class asked me if I drank alcohol and told me that drinking alcohol before having sex would greatly intensify feelings of pleasure. (Though I was mentally disagreeing with her on the grounds that alcohol was a depressant drug, why would it increase stimulation, it would just make me tired and disoriented?).


----------



## drmiller100

carlaviii said:


> Hey, PerC. It's been a while. I don't have too many new confessions though, aside from...


Welcome back!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I don't want him to be mad, but I think he might be. I was stressed and wasn't really feeling it and I wasn't that fun. He put a binder clip on my nipple, then I punched the shit out of his leg. Sorry, guy.


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I He put a binder clip on my nipple, then I punched the shit out of his leg. Sorry, guy.


his own fault, the dumbass. he should have had you tied better......


----------



## nosilla

Web-cammed with a guy from OkC. He didn't know what to expect because yeah- I was upfront with him and I told him that I'm a virgin. 

He told me what to do the entire time. He was pleasantly surprised, I think. We both came and had a delightful time. Next time I will be more demanding (he didn't let me see his eyes... wtf?). 

I am still on the fence about trying to lose my virginity through a casual relationship. Idk.


----------



## Strayfire

nosilla said:


> Web-cammed with a guy from OkC. He didn't know what to expect because yeah- I was upfront with him and I told him that I'm a virgin.
> 
> He told me what to do the entire time. He was pleasantly surprised, I think. We both came and had a delightful time. Next time I will be more demanding (he didn't let me see his eyes... wtf?).
> 
> I am still on the fence about trying to lose my virginity through a casual relationship. Idk.


As long as he isn't abusive or something like that, why not?

Chances are these days you don't find the love of your life first go. 

Just be safe, use protection etc.

Just saying.


----------



## carlaviii

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> (Though I was mentally disagreeing with her on the grounds that alcohol was a depressant drug, why would it increase stimulation, it would just make me tired and disoriented?).


The depressant effects of alcohol cause your inhibitions to relax, so in a certain way you're more mentally open to pleasure, excitement, etc. Individual reactions to alcohol can vary, though (happy drunks, sad drunks, violent ones, etc) and too much alcohol will cause problems (whiskey dick, blackouts) rather than improve the experience.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Bruh. Why are you sending me pics of the porn you're watching? Send me pics of you


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I hate being a woman


----------



## Thalassa

I love having sex outdoors, in public places, at night, hiding in the trees, it's so cave man or something. 

Not like "ooh we are in a parking lot and might get caught" but more like simply being outside with relative safety in a park or other more natural area.


----------



## devoid

I can't believe I'm going this totally nuts over someone my parents' age. Since he got back a few days ago I have literally been so wet it went all the way through my pants, multiple times. He is that perfect combination of dominating and freeing. He'll let me ride him and lick him and do whatever I please, but in the end he always has me completely submit to his will. Holding his fingers and twisting them while he forces me to look into his eyes and says very sternly, "Mine." Delaying and extending orgasms expertly until I'm whimpering and biting my lip and begging, while he just grins and continues tormenting me. He even managed to give me a phenomenal anal orgasm, which was totally new for me. He's got to the point where he can just stop in the middle of sex while I'm squirming and edging and look into my eyes and wait, and I desperately realise exactly what I have to say, and hearing it makes him grin while he slams right against my g-spot.

The craziest thing is that I liked him even before the sex, and regardless of the money. The first time I met him, he sang classic rock loudly in public and encouraged me to harmonize, then swept me off my feet with the promise of epic spontaneous adventures. And he talked about business ethics, and complimented my ugly sweater while in a suit. I think I found my goddamn soul mate.


----------



## 66767

The main reason I'm waiting until marriage is because I don't want to take birth control and risk experiencing certain side effects such as weight gain or just simply hormone imbalance, especially since I already have a borderline case of hypothyroidisim.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm on vacation with my parents. They're in next bed watching a movie. My Bf is skyping me..... Naked and turning me on. Obviously, they don't know. My face is so red. This is so exciting and feels so wrong xD


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Omggggg it just got so much worse. And there's nothing I can do about it. :crying::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed:

He's so mean..... I love it so much. *gah*


----------



## devoid

enscorcelled97 said:


> The main reason I'm waiting until marriage is because I don't want to take birth control and risk experiencing certain side effects such as weight gain or just simply hormone imbalance, especially since I already have a borderline case of hypothyroidisim.


Well that's silly. Get a non-hormonal IUD. They last 12 years and the only side effects are heavier periods for the first three months and pain for the first few weeks after you get it. I got mine while I was single, and didn't become sexually active for another two years after, but I was very glad to have it when I did. Or you could just learn how to properly use condoms. I don't think sex should result in pregnancy until you're absolutely certain you want to have a baby. Even within a marriage it's not great to just keep having babies due to a lack of birth control.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Don't want to go into details but...male nurses are hot.


----------



## Kito

Why do people make a big deal out of being a rebound? You're the one they came to after months of frustration and wishing to break free. Sounds way better than being the bitter ex.

Also, I really want to give someone head while they try to focus on something else. Like a phone call or video game. Crawl under their desk and distract them, seeing how long they can go without moaning or losing focus. Or have someone do it to me...


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Kito said:


> Also, I really want to give someone head while they try to focus on something else. Like a phone call or video game. Crawl under their desk and distract them, seeing how long they can go without moaning or losing focus. Or have someone do it to me...


I did this to my ex every time he tried to watch the news. It was my sick little game to compete with terribly important events in the world. When you've brought someone to the edge of orgasm several times in the space of an hour the pent up frustration makes for quite exciting sex when you finally get their attention.


----------



## carlaviii

InSolitude said:


> Don't want to go into details but...male nurses are hot.


100% agree. Got one in my FWB stable.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

carlaviii said:


> 100% agree. Got one in my FWB stable.


Male nurses are really hot, but I have to say surgeons and ER physicians are hotter. Especially the twisted, sadistic perverted doctors I've got in my lineup


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Tried to run my hand up my friend's girlfriend's dress to touch her ass, but she was wearing shorts. Boo


----------



## Somniorum

... chest against her back, holding the front of a girl's panties and subtly, teasingly tug-tug-tugging it up and down, over and over... 

... and over... and over...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Phone sex hasn't appealed to me since I was 17


----------



## carlaviii

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Phone sex hasn't appealed to me since I was 17


Phones, webcams, sexting... it's all a very poor substitute for the real thing


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

The first time a guy tries to kiss you. That buildup, the thick air, the expectations and then the hilarity of how it's just so hard to do and a bit awks all at the same time. That shit turns me on, but I usually end up laughing and ruining the moment. Then of course have to rescue it by grabbing him and laying one on...to fix this. My social skills aren't the best so I usually go super-sexual straight up, he's kind of expecting some gentle peckish thing. I give him tongue and a good grope.


----------



## devoid

I just found out that this is not the first 50 year old guy I've dated. o.o A friend of mine who I've gone on a few dates with in the past looks somewhere between 25 and 35 and I've never bothered to ask how old he was. He's 51. Holy shit. He said he just let me assume he was my same age back then lol.


----------



## Calvin Jekyll

So, without sounding narcissistic! I would love to be able to clone myself.. Take myself on a dinner-dance date.. And screw myself. I mean the full works!!

Er, yeah..

...I am still straight though! (maybe ever so slightly bi...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I kinda just want to keep him for myself


----------



## Capellia

I fantasize of having sex with another woman while my husband watches.


----------



## Metalize

Hm.



On second thought, some secrets are best taken to the grave.


----------



## MNiS

Metasentient said:


> Hm.
> 
> 
> 
> On second thought, some secrets are best taken to the grave.


I can't believe you just confessed that to the entire forum population.


----------



## Metalize

MNiS said:


> I can't believe you just confessed that to the entire forum population.


I realized it's one of those things that sounds much worse on paper (text) than it really is, so it could easily be interpreted out of proportion.


----------



## MNiS

Metasentient said:


> I realized it's one of those things that sounds much worse on paper (text) than it really is, so it could easily be interpreted out of proportion.


It certainly sent my imagination running wild. Mission accomplished if that was your intent. :b


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He said he likes my face. He likes how emotive or expressive it is. He said he could tell when the wheels were turning in my head on when to make a move. I went for it when he was mid-sentence. The wait was excruciating. He commended me on my timing, waiting til after we finished the blunt. I hadn't even noticed, I was so focused on him. I wanted it so bad. I wanted it so bad that I could almost feel him inside me. My muscles were contracting as if they were trying to milk him inside of me. I wonder if he could already see in my eyes that I wanted it from the moment he stepped out of his door to greet me. 

I want to be greedy with him. I want more and I don't want to share. 

He gets his clothes ready for work the night before. I like watching him pick them out. Unfortunately, I never stick around long enough in the AM to watch him get dressed. I want to see him dressed up. I want to see that motherfucker in a suit. I don't want a picture, I want him physically in front of me. I want to undress him slowly. I want to put my mouth over his hard cock with his pants still on.


----------



## devoid

@Noctis
Yeah same here. I'm 5'6" and 100lbs. Most of my aunts are massively obese, but my grandma and dad are both super thin still at 80 and 54 years old.


----------



## imaphoenix

I just fucked a guy that had the thickest dick I have ever experienced! Holy shit, it was like finding the Holy Grail. I never want to go back to pencil dicks. What a difference it makes. I could fuck him everyday all day. I never expected that, what a nice discovery!

So I had been talking to this guy for a month, and we went out a few times. Then finally a few days ago, after a night out, we go back to his hotel room (he lives out of town and works in my city on the weekdays, so stays in company paid hotel). We spend some time in the hot tub and shower, then sex time (first time with him), I see it and I make a mental note that it is pretty thick (as for length I think it was about average, maybe on the bigger side = 5 or 6 inches if I had to guess). Nothing prepared me to be penetrated by it though! The second he went in, I was like oh my this is a new feeling - (not to mention that he was good in bed, but his tool alone would have sufficed). I don't even know how to describe it actually because I have never experienced anything like it before. But I do know I will be going back for seconds, thirds...


----------



## J Squirrel

drmiller100 said:


> my Eq is that of a squirrel


Hey!

:exterminate:


----------



## septic tank

I'm single, but I still fuck my ex.

... I will no longer slut-shame myself, and fend off all those who do. *picks up a sword


----------



## devoid

I love just holding him and touching him more than I love sex. That's new for me. Sometimes just lying together kissing and holding each other feels more intense than orgasm.


----------



## johnnyyukon

A few years ago, at my parent's lake house, I touched a girl's boob.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

johnnyyukon said:


> A few years ago, at my parent's lake house, I touched a girl's boob.


slut


----------



## johnnyyukon

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> slut


Slut Shaming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now I'm off to the feminist threads, thanks a lot.


















p.s. it was my wild phase


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

johnnyyukon said:


> Slut Shaming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now I'm off to the feminist threads, thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. it was my wild phase


dont u mean


~meninist threads?

enguin:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> dont u mean
> 
> 
> ~meninist threads?
> 
> enguin:


i can't be a male feminist???????????? Racism.


----------



## Sara Torailles

johnnyyukon said:


> A few years ago, at my parent's lake house, I touched a girl's boob.


Why are people so obsessed with touching avian creatures?


----------



## devoid

Finally calmed down after spending this entire past week freaking out, going out and getting drunk and talking to random people. Now suddenly I've got half a dozen texts and an email from random guys asking me out. I'm not even going to respond to a single one. Fuck.

In other news, I wrote down the entire story of my current relationship in Venting and two people accused me of making up a 50 Shades/Pretty Woman parody.


----------



## KevinHeaven

I used to sneak on another people when they are dressing up.
My excuse was "to help you dress up". 

I even wanted to be a stylist for that sole purpose. I was so dirty as a kid...


----------



## Master Mind

johnnyyukon said:


> i can't be a male feminist???????????? Racism.


 That would be sexist, wouldn't it? Rather than racist?


----------



## Somniorum

Master Mind said:


> That would be sexist, wouldn't it? Rather than racist?


He's making a joke.


----------



## Master Mind

Somniorum said:


> He's making a joke.


 I'm aware it was said jokingly, and wasn't a serious accusation.


----------



## 66767

devoid said:


> Well that's silly. Get a non-hormonal IUD. They last 12 years and the only side effects are heavier periods for the first three months and pain for the first few weeks after you get it. I got mine while I was single, and didn't become sexually active for another two years after, but I was very glad to have it when I did. Or you could just learn how to properly use condoms. I don't think sex should result in pregnancy until you're absolutely certain you want to have a baby. Even within a marriage it's not great to just keep having babies due to a lack of birth control.


Thank you for the advice. I guess i just don't feel much of an obligation or a want to lose my virginity anytime soon as to warrant me going through such lengths of researching or discussing various methods of contraception with my doctor. I read somewhere that condoms were only 98 or 99 percent effective against preventing pregnancy, and that piece of info, coupled with my paranoia, deterred me from any insatiable desire to experiment sexually with the opposite gender in college. I just don't want to take any chances while i'm still in school.

Oh, I totally agree you about how one should have a baby only when she's ready, regardless of marital status. When I said I wanted to wait until marriage, I associated that time with me already having graduated from medical school, already having started my career, and being comfortable enough with my financial status to be able to raise and support children. I'm sorry for not having clarified what I meant by "marriage". I often forget that every individual's way of thinking and understanding is different from mine, especially when there's not enough context coming from my part.


----------



## drmiller100

enscorcelled97 said:


> T
> 
> as to warrant me going through such lengths of researching or discussing various methods of contraception with my doctor.
> 
> graduated from medical school, \.


Wow. You are in med school and didn't want to be bothered to research birth control or talk with a doctor. 

Just wow.


----------



## devoid

enscorcelled97 said:


> Thank you for the advice. I guess i just don't feel much of an obligation or a want to lose my virginity anytime soon as to warrant me going through such lengths of researching or discussing various methods of contraception with my doctor. I read somewhere that condoms were only 98 or 99 percent effective against preventing pregnancy, and that piece of info, coupled with my paranoia, deterred me from any insatiable desire to experiment sexually with the opposite gender in college. I just don't want to take any chances while i'm still in school.
> 
> Oh, I totally agree you about how one should have a baby only when she's ready, regardless of marital status. When I said I wanted to wait until marriage, I associated that time with me already having graduated from medical school, already having started my career, and being comfortable enough with my financial status to be able to raise and support children. I'm sorry for not having clarified what I meant by "marriage". I often forget that every individual's way of thinking and understanding is different from mine, especially when there's not enough context coming from my part.


Oh I understand. It's just that sex is one of those things that can surprise you. It could be you meet the right person, start feeling close, and you try to wait for marriage but one day it just happens. It's a hormonal impulse, and when you have feelings for someone that impulse becomes much greater. You don't want to be in a situation where you don't have reliable birth control and need it.

When I was 18, I was dating a guy who I thought I loved and he raped me without a condom. I got pregnant my first time ever having unprotected sex, and it wasn't even my choice. I never imagined something like that would happen to me. I thought when the time came with the right guy I would get some condoms and such, and I tried, but I really wish I had had my IUD in back then.

I understand the mentality that birth control might make you more likely to have sex before marriage, and perhaps it does. I guess it's really a choice between whether you want to control your future and your children's future or whether you want to attempt to control your sex life.


----------



## 6007

Well. Apparently I love anal sex.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Sara Torailles said:


> Why are people so obsessed with touching avian creatures?


no no, never said "booby." Though that same girl had a pretty cool pet booby. 

I meant "boob" as in the female body part of motherly nurturing, fertility, and nourishment to new life. Also, it's squishy and really really neat to play with.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> Oh I understand. It's just that sex is one of those things that can surprise you. It could be you meet the right person, start feeling close, and you try to wait for marriage but one day it just happens. It's a hormonal impulse, and when you have feelings for someone that impulse becomes much greater. You don't want to be in a situation where you don't have reliable birth control and need it.
> 
> When I was 18, I was dating a guy who I thought I loved and he raped me without a condom. I got pregnant my first time ever having unprotected sex, and it wasn't even my choice. I never imagined something like that would happen to me. I thought when the time came with the right guy I would get some condoms and such, and I tried, but I really wish I had had my IUD in back then.
> 
> I understand the mentality that birth control might make you more likely to have sex before marriage, and perhaps it does. I guess it's really a choice between whether you want to control your future and your children's future or whether you want to attempt to control your sex life.


Did you check with a doctor immediately after your rape? I am very sorry about that.  I hope you didn't catch an STD from that bastard who raped you. As for birth control methods, if I were to have sex, I would prefer to use condoms when having sex with a future partner until me and my future partner mutually decide to get married and have children. I would personally prefer to have unprotected sex with a woman whom we mutually fully trust and respect each other, but that is just my personal preference. I heard a plenty of horror stories about STDs in middle school and high school from sex education educators. I wouldn't want to make that mistake for the sake of my future partner or it to damage me from being a fully functioning future father.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Sexual confession for today: @KevinHeaven's sig turned me on. 


not rly.




​rly.


----------



## drmiller100

devoid said:


> Oand he raped me .


a horrible thing to have happen around. and there is obviously more pain in the complete story, and for that all I can offer is hugs.....


----------



## 66767

drmiller100 said:


> enscorcelled97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> as to warrant me going through such lengths of researching or discussing various methods of contraception with my doctor.
> 
> graduated from medical school, \.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. You are in med school and didn't want to be bothered to research birth control or talk with a doctor.
> 
> Just wow.
Click to expand...

Um, I never said I that I am currently in medical school. I actually just graduated from high school and am about to enter college... That just happens to be a potential outline of my future towards which I am striving. Please don't make such hasty assumptions.


----------



## 66767

devoid said:


> enscorcelled97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice. I guess i just don't feel much of an obligation or a want to lose my virginity anytime soon as to warrant me going through such lengths of researching or discussing various methods of contraception with my doctor. I read somewhere that condoms were only 98 or 99 percent effective against preventing pregnancy, and that piece of info, coupled with my paranoia, deterred me from any insatiable desire to experiment sexually with the opposite gender in college. I just don't want to take any chances while i'm still in school.
> 
> Oh, I totally agree you about how one should have a baby only when she's ready, regardless of marital status. When I said I wanted to wait until marriage, I associated that time with me already having graduated from medical school, already having started my career, and being comfortable enough with my financial status to be able to raise and support children. I'm sorry for not having clarified what I meant by "marriage". I often forget that every individual's way of thinking and understanding is different from mine, especially when there's not enough context coming from my part.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I understand. It's just that sex is one of those things that can surprise you. It could be you meet the right person, start feeling close, and you try to wait for marriage but one day it just happens. It's a hormonal impulse, and when you have feelings for someone that impulse becomes much greater. You don't want to be in a situation where you don't have reliable birth control and need it.
> 
> When I was 18, I was dating a guy who I thought I loved and he raped me without a condom. I got pregnant my first time ever having unprotected sex, and it wasn't even my choice. I never imagined something like that would happen to me. I thought when the time came with the right guy I would get some condoms and such, and I tried, but I really wish I had had my IUD in back then.
> 
> I understand the mentality that birth control might make you more likely to have sex before marriage, and perhaps it does. I guess it's really a choice between whether you want to control your future and your children's future or whether you want to attempt to control your sex life.
Click to expand...

Oh goodness, I'm so sorry to hear that about your rape incident... That's very unfortunate to have happened, and I hope the scumbag has gotten or will get the punishment that his disgusting ass deserves. 

I think that right now, I may have too much faith in my future sex life in the sense where I think I'll be able to control my urges with my boyfriend or a guy. But in the future, perhaps there will come a time when I simply cannot, and birth control would sure come in handy. For that reason, I'll look more into contraceptives as soon as I start becoming physically intimate with another person.

Thanks again for your understanding and sincere help.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Sexual confession for today: @KevinHeaven's sig turned me on.
> 
> 
> not rly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​rly.


Hahahahaha ur welcome x)


----------



## 6007

I keep cumming while thinking of a friend of mine, and then I tell him about it. He seems to really like getting these random messages about me thinking about fucking him and getting off. 

Finally got Jareth to let me in a little more. He sent me some porn he likes a lot, and I could tell it took a lot of trust for him to do so. He is... hm. He likes some pretty interesting things. Things that don't necessarily appeal to me, but I like that they appeal to him, I like that he shows me. There was one gif of a woman playing with her breasts that was wow, I love his taste in women for sure.

Also, my friend sent me unsolicited pictures of her ass. I think she wants to fuck.
And I think I want to at least suck on her tongue and get my hands all over her breasts.
But I kind of feel her vulnerability and I don't want to be like... I want to be nicely objectifying. Not a dick.

There's a fine line of treating people like a toy in a good way and being an objectifying asshole. I think I walk it pretty well. It seems a lot of people want to be a toy, on some level. Not just any toy, though, the best toy. I relate to it because there is a real vital part of my sexuality that wants to be an object. Very very much so. I told my friend I loved the idea of him looking at pictures of me and getting himself off, and I meant it. I hadn't sent them originally for that purpose, as he's a friend who is into body work and he's super respectful. But I gave him absolute permission to imagine cumming all over me and hopefully it will somehow encourage him to fuck me in person. Because I think we would look incredible together and he has the right type of quiet sensuality I am looking for.


----------



## devoid

Noctis said:


> Did you check with a doctor immediately after your rape? I am very sorry about that.  I hope you didn't catch an STD from that bastard who raped you. As for birth control methods, if I were to have sex, I would prefer to use condoms when having sex with a future partner until me and my future partner mutually decide to get married and have children. I would personally prefer to have unprotected sex with a woman whom we mutually fully trust and respect each other, but that is just my personal preference. I heard a plenty of horror stories about STDs in middle school and high school from sex education educators. I wouldn't want to make that mistake for the sake of my future partner or it to damage me from being a fully functioning future father.


As I said, it was my boyfriend at the time. No, I did not immediately go to the doctor. In fact I didn't tell anyone until over a year later. But I have been checked for STDs many times since and always come up negative. It's actually not much more common to catch an STD from rape as opposed to normal sex, beside the fact that it's more likely to involve blood which makes you more susceptible. Regardless of what your teachers try to say, permanent STDs are not really that common, and they tend to stick to certain demographics (poor people and prostitutes). They don't tell you this, but gonorrhea, chlamydia, genital warts and even syphilis often go away on their own without any outward symptoms or medication. And I've personally been vaccinated for HPV, so no warts for me lol. As long as you don't have a compromised immune system, wash your genitals often and don't have sex with hookers, you should be fine.



drmiller100 said:


> a horrible thing to have happen around. and there is obviously more pain in the complete story, and for that all I can offer is hugs.....


Thanks. I'm okay though. Years of therapy and a positive attitude.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

"Soon. That's not a promise, it's a threat."


Fuck.


----------



## imaphoenix

I am a certified cock sucker. Giving head is my favorite part of sex - yes of course I swallow. Seriously every man I meet I fantasize about giving him head. Call me a "Sensor" but I like to touch, TASTE, see, hear, smell sex.

Anyway,that said I have this fantasy of blowing someone while they are teaching me math or science or explaining some complex theory. I love to intellectually stimulated so I want to join that with my love of tasting cock. Have to try it sometime.


----------



## 6007

I told one of my lovers he has to read me a book while I pleasure him. And he's not allowed to falter; he has to concentrate.
He's a fucking nerd and a bibliophile so he almost came from the mere suggestion of being toyed with while learning at the same time.

He's quite fun. I see him next week. 

Hm


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Yeah, threesomes are fun. But, I'm trying to be a greedy ass bitch. I want all the attention on me. I want to get fucked hard and deep. I want someone to make me scream. 

I'll join you for group fun after that happens


----------



## MNiS

imaphoenix said:


> I am a certified cock sucker. Giving head is my favorite part of sex - yes of course I swallow. Seriously every man I meet I fantasize about giving him head. Call me a "Sensor" but I like to touch, TASTE, see, hear, smell sex.
> 
> Anyway,that said I have this fantasy of blowing someone while they are teaching me math or science or explaining some complex theory. I love to intellectually stimulated so I want to join that with my love of tasting cock. Have to try it sometime.


.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Should I tell someone I tested clean or does it only matter if there's a problem?

There's only one guy I'm fucking raw. Don't know why it's him, but it's him. Protection with everyone else and he's actually the only one I've kind of been fucking on a semi regular basis. I don't know what he's doing, but I kind of want an idea, I at least want to know he's being smart. Don't know how to bring it up without seeming like some psycho stalker


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

imaphoenix said:


> I am a certified cock sucker. Giving head is my favorite part of sex - yes of course I swallow. Seriously every man I meet I fantasize about giving him head. Call me a "Sensor" but I like to touch, TASTE, see, hear, smell sex.
> 
> Anyway,that said I have this fantasy of blowing someone while they are teaching me math or science or explaining some complex theory. I love to intellectually stimulated so I want to join that with my love of tasting cock. Have to try it sometime.


same but every man? idk sis


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

imaphoenix said:


> Anyway,that said I have this fantasy of blowing someone while they are teaching me math or science or explaining some complex theory. I love to intellectually stimulated so I want to join that with my love of tasting cock. Have to try it sometime.


Might I suggest you date an INTP if that's the case. I imagine they would have a hard time putting the theories aside even while being blown. It could be quite the challenge.


----------



## Yamato

kagemitsu said:


> Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? :shocked:


by chanching wat you eat . if you eat alot of sweet food your cum tast sweet . you drink for exaple alot of coffe and eat to healty like sallades vedgies and stuff it tends to . turn bitter . 

basicly your sperm tends to take the tast of wat you eat .


----------



## 172354

Just watched a movie where the girl got spanked and then choked with a belt as they fucked.....it turned me on so bad 0.o


----------



## cinnabun

Having sexy skype dates with my boyfraaaand makes me wetter than Niagara Falls. That intense look he gives me = :hearteyes::hearts:!


----------



## 6007

Hhahaha Niagra Falls. We used to call it that in HS


----------



## 6007

I love that almost panicked look of desperation certain men get when they realize I'm about to cum. 
They look vulnerable and fragile and swept away, like they can actually feel exactly what is happening to me in that moment. 
Ive seen it with two partners. One I've slept with and one I haven't. 
It might be one of the most beautiful things ive ever seen.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

ripley said:


> I told one of my lovers he has to read me a book while I pleasure him. And he's not allowed to falter; he has to concentrate.
> He's a fucking nerd and a bibliophile so he almost came from the mere suggestion of being toyed with while learning at the same time.
> 
> He's quite fun. I see him next week.
> 
> Hm


This post makes me think of MissJordan's old user pic:


----------



## Sara Torailles

So... Normally in real life I'm uptight, but my imagination got the best of me and I made a post online looking for a story collaboration with erotic elements.

I got a few responses, but there's this attractive married domme who wants to own me and make me hers. I'm so enamored with her. I'm surprised how much I got goosebumps just from what she said. I usually don't get that turned on by what people say like that (I usually am turned on before and what the other person says is often irrelevant to whether or not I am turned on), but it was so much more special. She knew what I was... and wanted it. Genuinely desired me.

And it's almost like she can read all my kinks without me saying them. I don't think I've ever been attracted to someone like this. Even with my first girlfriend, there was something that wasn't me keeping me from ever feeling in the moment and turned on.


----------



## Noctis

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Should I tell someone I tested clean or does it only matter if there's a problem?
> 
> There's only one guy I'm fucking raw. Don't know why it's him, but it's him. Protection with everyone else and he's actually the only one I've kind of been fucking on a semi regular basis. I don't know what he's doing, but I kind of want an idea, I at least want to know he's being smart. Don't know how to bring it up without seeming like some psycho stalker


Why would bringing it up with him make you seem like a psycho stalker?


----------



## 6007

WamphyriThrall said:


> This post makes me think of MissJordan's old user pic:


that was wonderful. 
Definitely not what we have in mind. 
But wonderful.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

--


----------



## carlaviii

Lord, deliver me from hot, horny guys who can't get their shit together enough to drive a few miles and meet up for a beer. Holy crap, they're frustrating. 

Also, all my clubbing has apparently conditioned me to stay awake til 2am on Fridays regardless of where I am. :frustrating:


----------



## Sara Torailles

Oh, Jesus Christ. She's addictive. I'm on edge waiting for her to respond.

I know... I know... I shouldn't be typing naughty things to married women, but goddamn she is so tasty I can't resist.

Stop judging me!


----------



## Kito

Don't get attached, don't get attached, don't get attached... too late, now I won't be able to get you off my mind for days. Fuck, why did you have to be so good? Why did I feel so empty inside after we kissed and parted ways this morning? Why do I wish we were still making out by the canal in the rain, like we were not even 24 hours ago? Why'd you have to be the special one...


----------



## Buttahfly

When I was in elementary school I had that one friend who wanted to get very sexual with me. For kids that young we did a lot of stuff, but sadly I wasn't the most clean person and so my thing didn't work as it should and hurt a lot. That made me very shy and soon we stopped, because he was getting frustrated. Looking back it's just sooooooo sad. It would've been so fun. 
Nowadays he is one of the biggest assholes and I know of... but I know a little secret, hehe... :wink:


----------



## Sara Torailles

God, I love the way this woman types. 

I swear, she's made me cum so many times. I like the way she describes my nether regions. I like that she makes me feel more like a woman than I have in a long time. She knows how to push my buttons so well, I really wouldn't care if she was a 50 year old man behind a keyboard (which is becoming less and less plausible as I talk to her).

She seems to be extremely turned on too, and wanting to make this a long term roleplay. I want to as well. For the first time in a while, I feel sexy.


----------



## The Chameleon

Constantly horny and constantly sad. The struggle is real.


----------



## Hypaspist

The pursuit of sex fucked me up completely and stole a good bit of time from me. It led to addictions and took nearly an entire year of direct confrontation and thought reshaping to fix. Thought family was my main priority, turns out it was just looking for someone to fuck sideways all day. Now I know there's a lot more to a relationship than sex, that sex is a temporary thing that no longer conjures up being the ultimate experience for me.


----------



## cricket

I keep having this dream. It's been three nights now.

I'm in a strange apartment, standing in the living room. I look down and see I'm wearing a fluffy, white towel, just showered. I look over, and there is a man standing in the kitchen, his back to me, looking down at the stove. I think he's cooking for us? 
I walk over and stand directly behind him. He's so tall. He has dark hair, wide shoulders, and he's wearing a thin white t-shirt and blue jeans. He doesn't turn around, so I lean into him and breathe him in. I think to myself, do I love him? I inhale his scent, the top of my head barely clearing his shoulders. I run my hands up and around, in soothing patterns, I massage his shoulders, feel his skin through his t-shirt with my fingertips... just perusing. He's warm and inviting. He tenses, finally showing signs of recognition, and he turns around and takes me on the countertop. 
Then I wake up. I never see his face. But instead of the usual bereft feeling or frustration at the dream's sudden end, I feel comforted.


----------



## 172354

My sex drive is through the fucking roof. It's infuriating. When I don't get it (whether it's sexting, phone, or irl) I get all antsy and feisty and bitchy. It's like I lose that soft, gentle edge and become raw and intense. I think about it all day, everyday. I just can't control this desire, and I've always been like this. Fucking hell it's annoying. Why can't I be just a normal soft, feminine, wife-like woman? No, I'm a fucking tiger, ready to rip your cock from your pants and suck and fuck you dry until your balls cry out for mercy. Every. Goddammed. Day. Fml.


----------



## Veggie

The only sex I've had in the past two years has been when - 

A) I was on vacation of some sort
B) The person was on vacation of some sort
C) Both

Other than flings, I haven't dated anyone for longer than a few weeks in three years.

So I haven't had consistent sex in three years. Damn.

I don't want a relationship though. Not right now. After I update my FB a little bit I might try Tinder.


----------



## Kito

I can't wait to see her in her new collar. Mostly so I can pull on the chain while she's on her knees. You're mine now...


----------



## Sygma

Veggie said:


> The only sex I've had in the past two years has been when -
> 
> A) I was on vacation of some sort
> B) The person was on vacation of some sort
> C) Both
> 
> Other than flings, I haven't dated anyone for longer than a few weeks in three years.
> 
> So I haven't had consistent sex in three years. Damn.
> 
> I don't want a relationship though. Not right now. After I update my FB a little bit I might try Tinder.


Isn't that showing that you're on the right track ?

Courage Veggie ! if I may, your inner side begin to radiate more and more. Everything will come in time, believing in you o/


Other than that I feel like a fucking animal. Looking at literally every single attractive woman in the streets, with a pretty heavy stare but hhng. Last time I had sex was last year (august). And like for one week end. Before that it was a week end ... in the year before it.

What's weird is, I really want it, but at the same time, I really don't want it.


----------



## Veggie

Sygma said:


> Isn't that showing that you're on the right track ?
> 
> Courage Veggie ! if I may, your inner side begin to radiate more and more. Everything will come in time, believing in you o/
> 
> 
> Other than that I feel like a fucking animal. Looking at literally every single attractive woman in the streets, with a pretty heavy stare but hhng. Last time I had sex was last year (august). And like for one week end. Before that it was a week end ... in the year before it.
> 
> What's weird is, I really want it, but at the same time, I really don't want it.


Right track for what? 

It's not about courage. It's about timing. I really don't want a commitment right now. Or drama. But I do want sex. So. Predicament. Lol. Consistent sex always leads to feelings eventually though...so. Meh. Hence my priorities and methods.

Just weird that it's been that long.

My mom's always like - date! What if you do meet the right person? And I'm like...exactly. That's the problem. Lol. Then I'd have to spend all my time with them. I don't even have enough time for myself.

I hate being proactive about it too rather than relying on serendipity when so many men are attracted to literally any attractive female such as yourself. It's...boring. (No offense personally, lol, just my personal feels in response to that).


----------



## Sygma

Veggie said:


> Right track for what?
> 
> It's not about courage. It's about timing. I really don't want a commitment right now. Or drama. But I do want sex. So. Predicament. Lol. Consistent sex always leads to feelings eventually though...so. Meh. Hence my priorities and methods.
> 
> Just weird that it's been that long.
> 
> My mom's always like - date! What if you do meet the right person? And I'm like...exactly. That's the problem. Lol. Then I'd have to spend all my time with them. I don't even have enough time for myself.
> 
> I hate being proactive about it too rather than relying on serendipity when so many men are attracted to literally any attractive female such as yourself. It's...boring. (No offense personally, lol, just my personal feels in response to that).


Hah no worries, no offense taken ! I'm attracted visually. And that's nowhere near enough to create a sexual desire, it was just a figurative way to say that it's quite a lot in the mind and unfortunately it show. 

If anything the complete sentence should have showed that I'm in the complete opposite court than those dogs who are chasing non stop. Four days of sex in two years is reasonnable, I think. More like, four "moments". Huh.

As for in the right track : well you seemed to have a pretty restricted "timing" lately and a lot to deal with, also you mentionned having to stick with priorities and I think you're doing it right, nothing more


----------



## Veggie

Sygma said:


> Hah no worries, no offense taken ! I'm attracted visually. And that's nowhere near enough to create a sexual desire, it was just a figurative way to say that it's quite a lot in the mind and unfortunately it show.
> 
> If anything the complete sentence should have showed that I'm in the complete opposite court than those dogs who are chasing non stop. Four days of sex in two years is reasonnable, I think. More like, four "moments". Huh.
> 
> As for in the right track : well you seemed to have a pretty restricted "timing" lately and a lot to deal with, also you mentionned having to stick with priorities and I think you're doing it right, nothing more


Gotcha  

Yea, I relate to the whole "I really want it, but at the same time, I really don't want it" haha.

And I just spied on your profile too. A fellow INFJ 7


----------



## Sygma

Veggie said:


> Gotcha
> 
> Yea, I relate to the whole "I really want it, but at the same time, I really don't want it" haha.
> 
> And I just spied on your profile too. A fellow INFJ 7


A stockholm story, if you remember


----------



## Veggie

Sygma said:


> A stockholm story, if you remember


Lol, wait, what?

I don't remember, but that is a good start to a story :encouragement:


----------



## carlaviii

Finding guys who are willing to try a threesome? Not that difficult. Getting their schedules to line up to actually do it? Freaking impossible. 

Finding women willing to try a threesome? Not easy when it involves me. I'm a hard sell to women even before you get to my super-cuddly-INTJness (/s)

Feast or famine, feast or famine...


----------



## drmiller100

carlaviii said:


> Finding guys who are willing to try a threesome? Not that difficult. Getting their schedules to line up to actually do it? Freaking impossible.
> 
> Finding women willing to try a threesome? Not easy when it involves me. I'm a hard sell to women even before you get to my super-cuddly-INTJness (/s)
> 
> Feast or famine, feast or famine...


guys talk big, but when you get right down to it, the vast majority of guys don't REALLY want to have a 3 some. Girls are tougher yet for ANYONE.

alcohol and late at night helps.


----------



## carlaviii

drmiller100 said:


> alcohol and late at night helps.


The few that I've pulled off haven't involved those... I did know both of the guys well, though. Is a matter of being confident he won't be "neglected"?


----------



## cricket

What I want is too embarrassing to leave here.


----------



## drmiller100

cricket said:


> What I want is too embarrassing to leave here.



I've probalby done it.


----------



## drmiller100

carlaviii said:


> The few that I've pulled off haven't involved those... I did know both of the guys well, though. Is a matter of being confident he won't be "neglected"?


knowing both guys WELL is a good deal. I've been to orgies with 6 or 8 couples. TYpically only half the guys in the room can get hard. 

Male energy thing.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

I would bury my face so deep in this arse (1:54):






Alright, so this is more of a reminder than a confession, but so what? :laughing:


----------



## Strayfire

@WamphyriThrall sends me semi-pornographic PMs.

<3


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Strayfire said:


> @_WamphyriThrall_ sends me semi-pornographic PMs.
> 
> <3


Some things are just too good to keep to yourself!


----------



## devoid

I got outsexed by someone more than twice my age. Wow. One of his friends apparently asked, "Wow, do you guys have sex like twice a week?" More like five times a day... His mastery of the female anatomy is... mind blowing.


----------



## mhysa

within the last month i've FIIIINALLYYYY found someone i really love having sex with, and i really do LOVE it. it feels amazing not to dread a sexual encounter with a partner anymore, or to associate sex with fear and pain. i love fucking my boyfriend. i want to do it all the time, i look forward to it, and i even initiate it! i never thought that would be me! i'm so happy.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

That's not really a confession.. I think about sex everyday, sometimes a lot within a day, yet mostly can't stand the human touch, it's all or nothing. Maybe I should invest in a set of vibros, with lots of cool gadgets, transcient umbrella whooping or.


----------



## MNiS

mhysa said:


> within the last month i've FIIIINALLYYYY found someone i really love having sex with, and i really do LOVE it. it feels amazing not to dread a sexual encounter with a partner anymore, or to associate sex with fear and pain. i love fucking my boyfriend. i want to do it all the time, i look forward to it, and i even initiate it! i never thought that would be me! i'm so happy.


Congratulations.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I think he got tired of me quickly


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

I once masturbated to _Candide_.


----------



## drmiller100

A friend loaned me and a friend his dungeon for a night...........


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

I just went through a bunch of Craigslist ads, thanks to some inspiration from the previous pages. 

Found one that I could actually partake in, actually sounds lovely - except the guy's too old for me, probably too far away, and there's no way in hell I meet his standards. T.T

It's too bad, there's hardly anyone else advertising for a non-sexual partner... :c


----------



## Bathilda

While my boyfriend and I are having sex, my old dog rests his head on the bed and whines, especially when things get loud. It turns me on when my boyfriend tells him it's okay and pets him until he lays down. All the oxytocins.


----------



## Brian1

So, I was never really a dater. And of course I'm not going to school anymore. So, I never really did this myself. And this happened recently not once, but, twice, different couples. It's the old make out in between the book stacks. In this case It was PDA at the Barnes & Noble. First couple, one week were engaged in passionate kissing exercising, I just happened to walk right in to their aisle. And I knew, right there, I should find another aisle. So, I get out. That was like last week. Today, no kissing, but, I walk right into I guess a high school teen romance, really felt I had to avoid them, because , there's this we want privacy sign hanging around their neck. And I moved to a different aisle.


----------



## hailfire

_That_ died sooner than I anticipated...


----------



## justjay

I brought a black girl home for the first time last week. I had my Counting Crows album in, and right when I turn off the light she asks, "What the hell is that music, 90's shit?". Instinctively I changed it to a hip hop station. Cause ya know, hip hop and sex go together. She looks at me, "You asshole.". We both started laughing, really hard, and she got up and turned on a country station. She was amazing.


----------



## Sygma

I kinda want to get involved into a threesome where a girl would use a strap on to fuck the other one, while I'd do her. I'm pretty pretty hungry. Sigh


----------



## GinningPuma4011

There are so many guys who get off on me being a slut. They want to know the number and hear stories. On the other hand, I couldn't care less about how many girls they've been with, how many they're fucking at a time or what they're doing. They think because they like hearing about me slut around, I'll like hearing it from them, too. No. I don't care. And I'm being nice by telling you what you want to hear when you ask


----------



## Morfy

I feel super horny lately but I can't get laid. Tough life.


----------



## devoid

He asked me to bite it, really hard... ._. I was like, "Whaaaaa?" I timidly tried biting it a bit and he kept saying harder and I was completely terrified to continue. Like WTF, I don't want to rip a hole in your dick... @[email protected] Crazy.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Cocaine and hookers. Yeah, that's right. All night lounge, on the floor of my SUV, and then I don't remember the rest. I think I vomited on some asshole outside of my car. Fucking prick. THAT's RIGGH!1 I don't feel very good. I don't know why. Like, I have all these primal urges and stuff, but I don't know what to do about them. I just wanna, I wanna rip of my tie and suit, and just burn the mother fucker, and then throw it at an old lady. I don't know why. Like, I want to jump off the hoods of cars, and yell profanities at the top of my lungs, and then take a fastball, and run down the street naked, and then smash all the windows. But only to the stores that sell fancy designer clothing and handbags. I just love it all so much. I think. I don't know!


----------



## Death Persuades

I like smelling your armpits and I sometimes get boners from it.


----------



## Morpheus83

The 'valley boy' voice/accent is a total turn on


----------



## carlaviii

Well, I *wanted* to tell the guy "I'm just a figment of your imagination" before I got into a taxi and never saw him again... 

But obviously I'm not because we broke the bed. Twice.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I got him to fuck me in the stairwell and the hallway of his apt building. Someone came out of the door just as he was pulling out. That was fun. The best part was when his hand was around my mouth keeping me quiet. I felt the stare judgement as the person walked by me, his cum sliding down my inner thighs. 

Right before we went into his apartment, he pushed me up against his door and reached under my dress to put his finger inside me. His finger was coated with our cum and he fed it to me. 

We can do that, but there's so much we haven't done. All that I know about him is that he likes public play and he's very possessive


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Dude was really good at fingering, which I love. But I was purposefully an asshole to him the last time we fucked, so now we won't get to play again and I won't get to have my pussy fingered by him. Womp womp. He was annoying anyway


----------



## Neokortex

I just loooove big squishy ample bosoms! :tongue: Does anyone have such here? :laughing:


----------



## HermioneG

Neokortex said:


> I just loooove big squishy ample bosoms! :tongue: Does anyone have such here? :laughing:


Have you found my craigslist ad yet? If so, you'll have an answer! :laughing:


----------



## Neokortex

HermioneG said:


> Have you found my craigslist ad yet? If so, you'll have an answer! :laughing:


Holy crap Hermione! What could have you posted??? I'm going crazy to find that ad!! Did you indicate cup size, shape and all? Damn! If only craigslist wasn't a giant ad site with millions of other ads to get lost in.


----------



## Neokortex

Haha, WTF?!
Let's Pickup Chicks!!! Wingman Needed!

Hahhahahahaaa
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/act/5145704739.html


----------



## HermioneG

Neokortex said:


> Holy crap Hermione! What could have you posted??? I'm going crazy to find that ad!! Did you indicate cup size, shape and all? Damn! If only craigslist wasn't a giant ad site with millions of other ads to get lost in.


Scroll back to see my confession! It's super fun!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He tried to put a needle through my other nipple, but it couldn't pierce the other side of my skin. It hurt. Not badly, but it hurt a little. It was a sting. I like the adrenaline that comes from the anticipation of doing the act than the actual piercing. But, the piercing is fun, too


----------



## Neokortex

HermioneG said:


> Scroll back to see my confession! It's super fun!


Hah, yeah, I did... is this an experiment of some sorts... or is this like this "1st world problems" phenomenon, when teen girls start posting their butts on tumblr? Oh yeah and .... ooooooooh my Ghhaaawwwwdd!!! This craigslist is full of... why didn't I check that personals section before?? Hoooolyyy sshhhhh*****t!!!

Are these people for real???


----------



## Neokortex

Hey, and what if the one and only ********* has also an ad among these people...?? With pics of his white as a sheet... They could right away make a banana competition over there!! xDDDD


----------



## HermioneG

Neokortex said:


> Hah, yeah, I did... is this an experiment of some sorts... or is this like this "1st world problems" phenomenon, when teen girls start posting their butts on tumblr? Oh yeah and .... ooooooooh my Ghhaaawwwwdd!!! This craigslist is full of... why didn't I check that personals section before?? Hoooolyyy sshhhhh*****t!!!
> 
> Are these people for real???


I guess it is kind of an experiment.. for my own personal kicks.  Mostly, I am curious about other boobs since I only get to see my own. There are some weird things on there. for sure! I've gotten 5 emails of boobs today with my newest listing.. mine are best so far. (yes!) No penises yet, which is a surprise.


----------



## Neokortex

How do you tell if they do it freely or offer it as a service?

http://dublin.craigslist.org/cas/5106113073.html


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I wish everyone would just let me roll over and take a nap after sex and just let me be, if I'm not after 4 more rounds or whatever is left in the guy. But, no. I'm the bitch that needs to bounce


----------



## Toru Okada

Morfy Kitty said:


> I feel super horny lately but I can't get laid. Tough life.


Try lying and pretending more.



Death Precedes said:


> I like smelling your armpits and I sometimes get boners from it.


I just smelled mine and got a stick of deodorant.


----------



## Morfy

Gore Motel said:


> Try lying and pretending more.


but I iz INFP :crying:


----------



## Toru Okada

Morfy Kitty said:


> but I iz INFP :crying:


Then become a... LIENFP


----------



## Maiko_Hima

I've never had bad sex and when I tell my best friend what it felt like she just doesn't "get it". I realize I've had it good! I thought everyone had sex until their eyes rolled back and their legs shook...
When I lost my virginity I had sex several times a day and my cervix actually ended up being hurt.
I went to the doctor and he said he couldn't find anything wrong but it was really red in there.

It's only after I got out of that relationship that I realized that "weird feeling below" was actually my cervix sore.

Goddamn sex is good.

What the hell nature? Why would you make me that sentimental about sex AND completely addicted?
Pick a struggle.


----------



## Metalize

what does sexual attraction feel like


----------



## Purrfessor

Metasentient said:


> what does sexual attraction feel like


It's like being in orbit around a black hole, slowly getting closer and closer and as you get closer the pull gets harder, until eventually you get sucked in. Then you either give in to the pressure and stay inside the black hole, content for awhile until you get bored. Or you make like a quesar and shoot yourself the fuvk out of it to once again be free floating in space, free of pressure and free of contact.. Until your next collision.


----------



## Metalize

Stelliferous said:


> It's like being in orbit around a black hole, slowly getting closer and closer and as you get closer the pull gets harder, until eventually you get sucked in. Then you either give in to the pressure and stay inside the black hole, content for awhile until you get bored. Or you make like a quesar and shoot yourself the fuvk out of it to once again be free floating in space, free of pressure and free of contact.. Until your next collision.


Interesting but... is that sexual attraction or actual sex?


----------



## AdroElectro

I recently seduced a girl by talking about MBTI and Enneagram, no joke.


----------



## devoid

Hahaha holy crap this literally just turned into a 50 Shades of Grey parody. He blindfolded me, handcuffed me to the bed and flogged me. x3

Afterward I asked if he'd ever tried BDSM before. He said, "Nope. I have handcuffed a few people before - all criminals." I laughed my ass off. He did a good job though.


----------



## Toru Okada

Is there anyone here who isn't the bottom in the relationship?


----------



## TwistedMuses

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
*76% Switch 
71% Experimentalist 
67% Vanilla 
67% Submissive 
56% Brat *
49% Bondage receiver 
42% Dominant 
41% girl/boy 
32% Ageplayer 
30% All-Rounder 
24% Masochist 
22% Daddy/Mommy 
21% Voyeur 
20% Bondage giver 
20% Primal (Prey) 
18% Master/Mistress 
17% Pet 
17% Sadist 
15% Slave 
15% Exhibitionist 
15% Primal (Hunter) 
15% Non-monogamist 
15% Brat tamer 
9% Owner 
9% Degradation receiver 
6% Degradation giver 
See my results online at Test Results


Would probably agree with Brat/Submissive the most.


----------



## devoid

Gore Motel said:


> Is there anyone here who isn't the bottom in the relationship?


Yeah, a few. I think submissives tend to gossip more about it lol. Doms are often more shy, because they don't want people to think they're weird or abusive. Also, I'm kind of a switch. I love topping my SO and biting him. :3


----------



## carlaviii

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
100% Non-monogamist 
77% Switch 
66% Experimentalist 
65% Voyeur 
55% Dominant 
51% Vanilla 
49% Brat 
47% Primal (Prey) 
47% Submissive 
47% Exhibitionist 
42% Primal (Hunter) 
27% Masochist 
21% Master/Mistress 
20% Brat tamer 
20% Degradation receiver 
17% Daddy/Mommy 
16% girl/boy 
14% Bondage giver 
11% Sadist 
9% Ageplayer 
5% Owner 
5% Bondage receiver 
1% Slave 
0% Pet 
0% Degradation giver 
0% All-Rounder 


Heh. Just barely vanilla.


----------



## carlaviii

Gore Motel said:


> Is there anyone here who isn't the bottom in the relationship?


I don't define relationships in top/bottom terms, so... me?


----------



## Kito

Gore Motel said:


> Is there anyone here who isn't the bottom in the relationship?


representin'

although I don't technically have a relationship, I just have a strong preference for dom/top with whoever I get with


----------



## Strayfire

If we think of this in MBTI terms, any desire of mine to dom gets overridden in practice by my desire to please people and do what they want.


----------



## blood roots

I broke up with my 24 year old boyfriend a week ago and now I'm randomly hanging out with and fucking a 28 year old photographer/drug dealer like every other night, multiple times a night and I'm thoroughly enjoying it. lol. I'm 20 but who care. I just asked him what the hell we're doing, not that I want to put a label on it I just need to organize my mind. He said we're "chilling". Fine by me. We have thorough conversations about existentialism (I s2g we have the same mind) and then do lines together and then fuck forever and omg.
A+.


----------



## drmiller100

Gore Motel said:


> Is there anyone here who isn't the bottom in the relationship?


I'm Dom...


----------



## Toru Okada

drmiller100 said:


> I'm Dom...


Nice to meet you, Dom.


----------



## carlaviii

So I'm divorced, as I may have mentioned. Took me a long time to get to the point where I could do what was needed to get that divorce. Part of the process was asking my ex to sleep in the guest room because sharing a bed with him had gotten so stressful and emotionally damaging. I couldn't stand to be in it awake with him there. I didn't want to touch him, even accidentally. 

It's been coming up on five years since I started sleeping alone, and the few times that one of my long-term FWBs has slept over (or I've spent the night with them) my options were either 1) be drunk or 2) toss and turn all night, then suffer through the next day exhausted. Over time, I've trained myself to sleep next to each one individually... the suspected ISTP, the ENTP, the probable INTP... the others don't even have the option of spending the night. Just no, sorry, go home. 

Also bear in mind that while I like cuddling, I cannot sleep cuddled up to someone. Spoon me, but with a few inches of clearance please. 

So along comes this new guy who said right off that he's an ENFP. Dropped by for some late-morning calisthenics. Afterwards *he* cuddles up against *my* shoulder and... I wasn't even tired but we dozed right off. Half an hour gone, just like that. Damn. The guy is good at comfortable silence.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He has a taint piercing. That was fun


----------



## daleks_exterminate

AdroElectro said:


> I recently seduced a girl by talking about MBTI and Enneagram, no joke.


Oh it happens. I kissed a stranger once because he was wearing a shirt with Pi & had a masters in genetics....
apparently that had never worked for him
before.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Gore Motel said:


> Is there anyone here who isn't the bottom in the relationship?


Im not. Mostly because im a brat and I'd have to be held down and forced to be a bottom 

soooooo  me.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Also it's 8 days later and my test results have changed dramatically. So that's weird. 


Test Results


----------



## cinnabun

Test Results

Bet that's surprising since I'm big bad dollie.


Kidding.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Also it's 8 days later and my test results have changed dramatically. So that's weird.
> 
> 
> Test Results


My results are different as well, since first time I took it. Not too surprising, though. 

First one (I think)
Second

Guess they're not that drastic, though.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Dude. I don't remember what I ate for breakfast yesterday, how the fuck am I going to remember you from a one night stand three years ago? Why do you even remember that?


----------



## Pifanjr

Kito said:


> Jeez, don't you know? Your hands can't be around her throat if they're being used to restrain her arms. roud:


I have two hands though.



Metasentient said:


> Sexuals are scary  it's like they all know something I don't.


We do.


----------



## lolthevoidlol

QUIZ!
98% Multiplayer
92% Bondage giver
90% Bondage receiver
90% Switch
89% Masochist
79% Submissive
73% Dominant
72% Sadist
65% Experimentalist

OTHER QUIZ!
Switch 100%
Experimental 86%
Bondage 82%
Sadist 71%
Masochist 71%
Dominant 57%
Submissive 54%
Voyeur 54%


----------



## 172354

If I don't get some sort of sex soon I'm gonna spontaneously combust, fucking hell. >.<


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

I got myself off 5 times today (so far), I want to be touched but I'm repulsed if someone just accidentally brushes my arm in the tram. I even feel it's very uncomfortable when someone I don't know is physically too close to me. I only want him, it's like I'm going insane. I want him close like I want everybody else at one arm's length, literally. I don't know what else to do than rubbing one more out. Obviously it will have to wait until I get back home. But you can be sure I'll have hot thoughts until then.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Everything was going well until he decided to try to gag me with the panties of his ex girlfriend, whom he still lives with. No. Don't gag me with some bitch's panties. It would've been different if they were mine or if they belonged to a girl we were in a threesome with or if I knew her. But no, she wasn't there and I wasn't eating her out. What the fuck. I did a complete 180 and he could tell I wasn't enjoying it halfway through. 

That's the end of that. One more one night stand under the belt


----------



## Morfy

I'm really horny right now.
What to dooooo?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Morfy Kitty said:


> I'm really horny right now.
> What to dooooo?


100 strokes.


----------



## Morfy

Dana Scully said:


> 100 strokes.


But I'm at my family's :')


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Morfy Kitty said:


> But I'm at my family's :')


Say you need to take a dump, no one will follow you there.


----------



## Morfy

Dana Scully said:


> Say you need to take a dump, no one will follow you there.


Nah dood. That's weird as fuck


----------



## Pifanjr

Morfy Kitty said:


> Nah dood. That's weird as fuck


Picture your family naked.


----------



## Morfy

Pifanjr said:


> Picture your family naked.


Ima go hang myself now~


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why can't a new favorite fuck buddy just magically appear out of thin air?


----------



## Strayfire

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Why can't a new favorite fuck buddy just magically appear out of thin air?


Thin air is trying his best. Might not be enough for you, m'lady.

You're probably looking for his brother, thick and long air. 

^^


----------



## Metalize

*cough* maybe not.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

kagemitsu said:


> Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? :shocked:


Pineapple juice.

Diet in general but pineapple juice especially.


----------



## Bunny

That's an old trick, works if women drink pineapple juice as well.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

94% Dominant 
80% Voyeur 
76% Primal (Hunter) 
68% Bondage giver 
67% Non-monogamist 
64% Master/Mistress 
63% Brat tamer 
63% Exhibitionist 
61% Experimentalist 
47% Owner 
43% Vanilla 
42% Degradation giver 
33% Sadist 
14% Daddy/Mommy 
8% Masochist 
6% All-Rounder 
3% Brat 
3% Primal (Prey) 
2% Pet 
1% Ageplayer 
0% Submissive 
0% Slave 
0% Bondage receiver 
0% Degradation receiver 
0% girl/boy 
0% Switch

I lost points on 'primal' because I don't think just taking what I want regardless of people's wants is fun; If I'm going to dominate, it needs to be because it's what they want. Guys in the kink scene walking around as a 'Dom', expecting everybody who identifies as a submissive to identify as _their_ submissive, just because of their new self-proclaimed title, piss me off. You've got to earn it. In that sense, honey traps work and hunting isn't always done by force; seduction is just more subtle/civilized.

Also, brat taming should be higher since resistance in the beginning should be there. A lot of the questions asked about ideal relationships and ideally they'd end up 'tamed' so really it should have asked about how you want it to progress for accuracy.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I lost points on 'primal' because I don't think just taking what I want regardless of people's wants is fun; If I'm going to dominate, it needs to be because it's what they want. Guys in the kink scene walking around as a Dom, expecting everybody who identifies as a submissive to identify as their submissive, just because of their new self-proclaimed title, piss me off. You've got to earn it. In that sense, honey traps work and hunting isn't always done by force; seduction is just more subtle/civilized.
> 
> Also, brat taming should be higher since resistance in the beginning should be there. A lot of the questions asked about ideal relationships and ideally they'd end up 'tamed' so really it should have asked about how you want it to progress for accuracy.


Hah, you're far more Vanilla than me.

I have to agree. The whole idea that if someone is a sub means that they have to automatically bow-down to any Dom they meet is immature.

The Dom/sub relationship has to be extremely trusting, _especially_ for the sub.

I mean hey if that's their thing and they like to be submissive to just about anyone who wishes to control them.
Then I'm totally cool with that.

But no Dom should expect every sub they walk into to just obey them.

A submissive should always have the right to choose who and when.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Wytch said:


> Hah, you're far more Vanilla than me.


I like power play but sadomasochism just never really turned me on. Sorry, honey.


----------



## devoid

Last night I had a vivid dream that involved having sex with Peter Dinklage on a toilet. I can't even fathom the source of this dream, or why it's the only dream I can seem to remember vividly this year. xD


----------



## SevSevens

Did the dirty with a Jason mask on once. It was alright. 

Nothing special.


----------



## SevSevens

devoid said:


> Last night I had a vivid dream that involved having sex with Peter Dinklage on a toilet. I can't even fathom the source of this dream, or why it's the only dream I can seem to remember vividly this year. xD


Maybe your inner masculine is merging with you to help release some routine waste (emotional skin shedding).


----------



## devoid

SevSevens said:


> Maybe your inner masculine is merging with you to help release some routine waste (emotional skin shedding).


Lol what?


----------



## SevSevens

devoid said:


> Lol what?


Your inner masculine side is represented by Peter Dinkle...and you are merging with it from an ego center perspective over a toilet. (shoulder shrug).


----------



## devoid

SevSevens said:


> Your inner masculine side is represented by Peter Dinkle...and you are merging with it from an ego center perspective over a toilet. (shoulder shrug).


Hahahaha. I like you already.


----------



## Kynx

Watching all these muscles flexing outside my window makes me really wish I had a bigger window. And makes me wish I had the house to myself. 
:tongue:


----------



## Kynx

Oh what?! Now butt views. They're doing this on purpose!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

When a grown ass man starts bitching about having to wear condoms for casual sex, that's a red flag.


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> When a grown ass man starts bitching about having to wear condoms for casual sex, that's a red flag.


LOL I had this discussion just today, and I was a bit whiny........ but not whiny enough to jeopardize anything.


----------



## Fredward

That awkward moment you accidentally shot jizz into the glass of water you were still drinking. 

Penis! Why have you betrayed me?!


----------



## kirakishou

When I was 18 or 19 and I met this gay kid I noticed how weirdly giddy and excited I felt around him, like I found a real life pikachu. It was weird, I wasn't sexually aroused but I noticed it felt really weird to be around one, I wanted to touch it and ask it a million questions about being a ***. I grew up around gays, trannies, BDSM peeps so it wasn't nothing new, but they were never my age.

So I wondered if I was gay, started masturbating to gay porn and it worked. Aroused fully. So then I started looking at other types of porn, any fetish I could find. Found an entire octopus or squid inside a Japanese girl's vagina after she put I think a coke or pepsi can inside of it and whatnot. Worked on everything I looked up no matter how 'weird' it ended up being. SO, I took it upon myself to go outside Porn and masturbate to objects around my room. Started with my guitar, my computer, various cups of different shapes/sizes/colours, any cellphone, sets of keys, radios, twigs I picked up off the floor outside, my dog, myself in a mirror, a book, a CD, a book of matches etc etc. Worked everytime.

I found that quite uncanny but interesting. So now when I see something new or interesting in a totally nonsexual way, I masturbate to it and see what happens. Seems to still work everytime, and I never end up thinking about normal Penetration or anything to do with Humans. Just the object/thing at hand.

I've masturbated with a plastic bag on my head. I've masturbated after punching myself in the face a bunch. I've eaten my cum a bajillion times because I was too lazy to grab the paper towels across the room. Everytime I had sex I never came but my calves were rock hard. Thats all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Has anybody ever given or received road head?


----------



## carlaviii

Spitta Andretti said:


> Has anybody ever given or received road head?


Gave it once, long long ago. Meh. Kinda complicated, zero payoff.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Spitta Andretti said:


> Has anybody ever given or received road head?


Yeah. It's fun when you actually can. Like, when the guy isn't driving stick. It's hot. I love having my ass up in the air while I suck the guy off to have other drivers see. Love having the guy play with my ass and pussy if he can while I'm giving him road head


----------



## Pifanjr

Fredward said:


> That awkward moment you accidentally shot jizz into the glass of water you were still drinking.
> 
> Penis! Why have you betrayed me?!


I don't really understand how this would happen


----------



## Fredward

Pifanjr said:


> I don't really understand how this would happen


Well see I was sitting in front of the PC for a quick maintenance fap [maintenance fap: when I fap not because I'm particularly aroused but because I tend to get crotchety when I don't bust a nut every once in a while] and the glass of water was in front of me on the desktop and since I wasn't expecting any dramatic reactions [cuz I wasn't really that horny] I saw no reason to move it but then when I finished shaking hands with the president he exploded and a dollop of his brains just happened to have a trajectory that aligned with the position my water was occupying. The president's brains also spattered other places but those aren't really pertinent to the story.

Also if the NSA/FBI/CIA sees this because it has PRESIDENT and SPLATTERED BRAINS in the same paragraph heeeeey, how _you _doin?


----------



## untested methods

I'd love it if a woman tied me up and used me to fuck herself silly on something like a Feeldoe.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Yeah. It's fun when you actually can. Like, when the guy isn't driving stick. It's hot. I love having my ass up in the air while I suck the guy off to have other drivers see. Love having the guy play with my ass and pussy if he can while I'm giving him road head


But it's ridiculously dangerous! About the same as drinking a fifth of Tanqueray and then getting behind the wheel. Lots of dudes lose control of the car when they shoot their load. It does sound really hot though. I get a semi just imagining it.

How would you feel if your boyfriend didn't like it? Would you be disappointed?

Just another reason for me to do a manual conversion :laughing:


----------



## SevSevens

There used to be this older girl named Becky. She would come to our parties when we were 16 and get us all drunk and then some of the boys, including me, would take turns splaying her face. 

At the time we didn't realize we were being raped because she was older than 21 and I don't think anyone regrets it.

And Becky, almost a decade later, is CEO of a medical utilities company - who would have figured.


----------



## SevSevens

Might as well go all out with this.

My uncle sent me to a rehab conference once for getting your life on track. I ended up having sex with some ghetto chick named Sing in the alley. I saw a rat while we were having sex.

I lifted her up against the wall and she made me bust twice inside her.


----------



## SevSevens

I used to get off to my friend James watching me masturbate. I would let him put his hand on my knee and then I would cum in a sock. Then I would put my hand on his head as if I were checking him for a fever and tell him he was a good boy while he had a shot or two in his sock.

I never had sex with a man though.


----------



## SevSevens

Writing my sexual confessions here about Becky, Sing, and James made me all hot and bothered.


I felt the heat of summer as I unloaded a few cups full of semen in the shower drain.

Then I sat with my shoulders hunched in the bath tub experiencing complete and utter peace. I had been brewing this load for seven weeks - no fap.

I just let it all rain out and realized one must be empty to be full, and full to be empty.

I am a Taoist at heart.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Spitta Andretti said:


> But it's ridiculously dangerous! About the same as drinking a fifth of Tanqueray and then getting behind the wheel. Lots of dudes lose control of the car when they shoot their load. It does sound really hot though. I get a semi just imagining it.
> 
> How would you feel if your boyfriend didn't like it? Would you be disappointed?
> 
> Just another reason for me to do a manual conversion :laughing:


No one's lost control of the car so far. Haven't been into any accidents cuz some guy was spilling their load down my throat 

It's not a big deal if he isn't into it


----------



## SevSevens

ONE HOUR POST FAP - still feeling peaceful. Drank about six cups of water for the two I unloaded, and now I'm about to eat a fruit.


----------



## SevSevens

one hour ten minutes post fap - just laying on my bed, staring at the wall, about to play some dota...if I were ten years younger I'd probably fap again.

ahhh....to be young again.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

I will regret not getting to have pregnant sex with my fiance because we are not going to have kids. Pregnant women are so sexy, the big bellies and bigger boobs. I would also love to suck milk from her titties. At work right now there are a lot of pregnant women in the office and it gets me horny. Especially one of them, when she gets further along if it is like last time she had this adorable little waddle when she would be moving around.


----------



## Master Mind

Spitta Andretti said:


> Has anybody ever given or received road head?


 One woman I was with at the time wanted to while I was driving, but I had to decline, as when I'm driving I need to be 100% focused on the road, and on the idiots around me who shouldn't be on the road. And if I have to abruptly stop for some reason, she could get hurt.


----------



## HermioneG

Spitta Andretti said:


> Has anybody ever given or received road head?


Yes a few times. but I do prefer to start things up and then pull over to really get into it. Still hot but much safer.


----------



## WickerDeer

This image just reminds me of oral sex.


----------



## AdroElectro

Speaking of oral sex, I've been fantasizing about going down on my FWB for a few days now. In order to give her the absolute best experience possible next time I see her, I decided to Google a cunnilingus video tutorial. That was a bad idea, now I have to set my NoFap counter back to zero. :blushed:


----------



## SevSevens

@Spitta Andretti

Yes. One woman I dated for several years used to repeatedly give me road head. I would take her to the bad part of town and we would park by the truck depot and factories of the city at around 3 am too. We would climb out of the car and fuck out in the loading yards.

It was tempting because there were Latin Kings and GD's all around us.

It should be noted that one of my guilty pleasures is getting road head to lazerhawk.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

HermioneG said:


> Yes a few times. but I do prefer to start things up and then pull over to really get into it. Still hot but much safer.


That sounds ideal.



SevSevens said:


> @Spitta Andretti
> 
> Yes. One woman I dated for several years used to repeatedly give me road head. I would take her to the bad part of town and we would park by the truck depot and factories of the city at around 3 am too. We would climb out of the car and fuck out in the loading yards.
> 
> It was tempting because there were Latin Kings and GD's all around us.
> 
> It should be noted that one of my guilty pleasures is getting road head to lazerhawk.


Interesting but doing it that late, I assume there would be no traffic around. Would you still get that adrenaline rush of doing something really risky, as you would if you got road head at 7pm? I'm not so sure.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Once again. i had another dream of a stalker/lustful stranger. This time in the dream i went to bed alone and woke up to a man eating me out. I just layed back and let him munch. It was good, but i fell asleep and woke up he was gone. My door wasnt my door, It was from a home i didnt recognize. I look outside the glass french doors and couldnt locate him. I did manage to gt his number and called, he told me "You called me and i delivered what you wanted". I never called "him". 

I need help with decoding my stalker dreams.


----------



## Neokortex

SevSevens said:


> @Spitta Andretti
> 
> Yes. One woman I dated for several years used to repeatedly give me road head. I would take her to the bad part of town and we would park by the truck depot and factories of the city at around 3 am too. We would climb out of the car and fuck out in the loading yards.
> 
> It was tempting because there were Latin Kings and GD's all around us.
> 
> It should be noted that one of my guilty pleasures is getting road head to lazerhawk.
> 
> * *


Cool, another retro new wave fan! Didn't know that felacio and these nightdrive synth-electro songs went along well!


----------



## SevSevens

Neokortex said:


> Cool, another retro new wave fan! Didn't know that felacio and these nightdrive synth-electro songs went along well!


They do as long as you don't feel guilty for unloading in your respective partners face.

P.S. I LOVE RETRO NEW WAVE!


----------



## SevSevens

Kyandigaru said:


> Once again. i had another dream of a stalker/lustful stranger. This time in the dream i went to bed alone and woke up to a man eating me out. I just layed back and let him munch. It was good, but i fell asleep and woke up he was gone. My door wasnt my door, It was from a home i didnt recognize. I look outside the glass french doors and couldnt locate him. I did manage to gt his number and called, he told me "You called me and i delivered what you wanted". I never called "him".
> 
> I need help with decoding my stalker dreams.


It seems like perhaps one of the things you most need in your life is a good vaginal cleaning by the tongue of an interloper.


----------



## Neokortex

SevSevens said:


> They do as long as you don't feel guilty for unloading in your respective partners face.
> 
> P.S. I LOVE RETRO NEW WAVE!


There're some really exotic songs out there of rnw. Mostly I connect them to nostalgia. Only if I could find a partner who could enjoy that same type of nostalgia with me!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I'll let him fuck my ass then we're done


----------



## Kyandigaru

Let's see what this mexican is all about.... hmmm?


----------



## SevSevens

As I said, James and I never had sex. We were roommates in college but before we were best friends.

On his farm, while I was dating a blonde bombshell named Lindsey, he would tempt me by telling me what a whore she was. I knew his game and he knew I liked it by the bulge in my pants.

Several times I let him watch as I spilled my seed upon the grass behind a tree out hidden in the crops. I remember vividly the deep homoerotic feelings of love and the visual of my seed drenching the wheat and weeds around the roots of the tree.

It was a glorious summer. I always let him watch or put his hands on my shoulder as he looked over to see the tip spill.

I wanted to have sex with him and I thought one day I would but instead I just waited. It never happened and I miss James.

Lindsey never knew but the sense that I was cheating on her emotionally with a man made our sexual encounters that much the more.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

SevSevens said:


> There used to be this older girl named Becky. She would come to our parties when we were 16 and get us all drunk and then some of the boys, including me, would take turns splaying her face.
> 
> At the time we didn't realize we were being raped because she was older than 21 and I don't think anyone regrets it.
> 
> And Becky, almost a decade later, is CEO of a medical utilities company - who would have figured.


is this her?


----------



## sweetraglansweater

@Sev Sevnes I am literally googling every single medical utilities company in the US just to see if they have a CEO w/the first name Becky. I am sooo curious to see what she looks like...


----------



## SevSevens

There used to be this Half Irish and half Japanese girl I would rail up on the wall. She wanted me to pound her till her back had bruises from the wooden floor in the abandoned building we thunder fucked in.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

This sadistic monster. I really do scream my head off for him, and I'm not performing. He loves it, though. He pushes my body to the limits and so far I haven't said no to him. I've said "enough" and called the safe word a few times, but I've let him do what he's wanted. He said he's been holding back and I'm scared. He's a nasty, perverted piece of work- I'm afraid of what he's capable of and what he can get his hands on. But, I guess if anything goes wrong, at least we'll have a doctor on hand


----------



## Kyandigaru

i just hope that this won't be a let down. for the first time in my life i am looking at men as a lust rather than possible love. I just want to walk on the casual side of life...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I only did the threesome because I wanted to eat out his girlfriend and play with her. I lost interest in him a long time ago. He's hot, but I don't want to fuck him. I let him fuck me during the threesome and it was meh


----------



## SevSevens

There was this jewish girl named Rebecca. She had a long, funny looking Yiddish skirt she wore everywhere and those funny socks and sandals on and she would wear a bandana, one of those jewish gypsie bandanas.

Well, I knew her through her boyfriend Semi. But when Semi was out of town, Rebecca would call me and I would tell her about Roman art, and talk about astrology, and tarot, and she would make the connections to Qabalah for me - calling my version a hermetic bastardized excuse for the thing.

One night she overstayed and one thing led to the next.

First came of her skirts, then her blouse, but the Bandana and socks I left on.

I don't regret what I did, releasing myself fully into the experience, but I do still see Semi and the poor man does not know that I filled his girlfriend with my seed gentile seed.

Shekinah Shekinah!


----------



## SevSevens

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I only did the threesome because I wanted to eat out his girlfriend and play with her. I lost interest in him a long time ago. He's hot, but I don't want to fuck him. I let him fuck me during the threesome and it was meh


I think what you say is brave and honorable and wish more women had your gusto.


----------



## SevSevens

Kyandigaru said:


> i just hope that this won't be a let down. for the first time in my life i am looking at men as a lust rather than possible love. I just want to walk on the casual side of life...


Good. Do you feel a sense of liberation?


----------



## SevSevens

SevSevens said:


> There was this jewish girl named Rebecca. She had a long, funny looking Yiddish skirt she wore everywhere and those funny socks and sandals on and she would wear a bandana, one of those jewish gypsie bandanas.
> 
> Well, I knew her through her boyfriend Semi. But when Semi was out of town, Rebecca would call me and I would tell her about Roman art, and talk about astrology, and tarot, and she would make the connections to Qabalah for me - calling my version a hermetic bastardized excuse for the thing.
> 
> One night she overstayed and one thing led to the next.
> 
> First came of her skirts, then her blouse, but the Bandana and socks I left on.
> 
> I don't regret what I did, releasing myself fully into the experience, but I do still see Semi and the poor man does not know that I filled his girlfriend with my seed gentile seed.
> 
> Shekinah Shekinah!


My next sexual escapade involves a Rabbi's daughter. Stay tuned.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

"I'm good looking, tall and jacked. You probably date short, fat men. That's why I said your loss"

Dodged a fucking bullet there. Grown ass men who act petty are pathetic. Cut your losses and move on. If you say you can literally fuck every other woman in the bar, then go ahead. No one is stopping you. Why are you dwelling on my rejecting you when you can be busy spitting game and fucking someone else?

Petty


----------



## Kyandigaru

SevSevens said:


> Good. Do you feel a sense of liberation?


nope.... He flaked out...they all do. Not online dating has let me down.


----------



## SevSevens

Central command issued the order. Shortly the message from commander and chief "Brain" would in turn reach battalion Seven, aka mega-dick.

The cannon would be loaded and squid would fly. True. It would be messy and there was no guarantee general "o" face would get his dose of bliss concurrently with kernel "g-spot". Still.

Squid must fly. Headshot, butt shot, or straight inside the aggressors womb. It didn't matter. The phallus is operational.


----------



## Terezi Pyrope




----------



## WickerDeer

Terezi Pyrope said:


>


This made me laugh...and it feels wrong.

Still laughing though.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I used to fuck a finance bro. I want another one 

#sorrynotsorry


----------



## SevSevens

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I used to fuck a finance bro. I want another one
> 
> #sorrynotsorry


WTF is a finance bro?

I've been with a puerto rican girl and a mexican girl. The mexican girl's pussy was so lose I felt like I was falling and sliding everywhere and I have an 8 inch dick.

The puerto rican girl had a third muscle in her pussy that felt like it was launching me out right before I came back in.

All in all, my favorite pussy was japanese because it squeezed so hard around my dick I felt like a muscle man was tugging on it but she had a buttery face.


----------



## cricket

SevSevens said:


> *but she had a buttery face*.


??

-----------------------------------------------------
Edit: Felt the need to add a confession.

I'm somewhat ashamed (needlessly, but still) at how vanilla my sexual experiences have been. Since I've recently turned over a new leaf in the romantic department, I've resolved to change this within the confines of my next longterm relationship.


----------



## Morfy

cricket said:


> ??
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Edit: Felt the need to add a confession.
> 
> I'm somewhat ashamed (needlessly, but still) at how vanilla my sexual experiences have been. Since I've recently turned over a new leaf in the romantic department, I've resolved to change this within the confines of my next longterm relationship.


Then I guess I should bring some ropes with me on our first date


----------



## Hypaspist

Saw a fit woman (literally fit) at the store today, and the moment I turned around, the privacy protectors were right in front of me. I wish that it would've taken a little more effort to get thoughts in that direction.

In unrelated news, seeing all the gorgeous women at university is just driving home the lack of interaction with others outside class at the school :dry:.


----------



## SevSevens

cricket said:


> ??
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Edit: Felt the need to add a confession.
> 
> I'm somewhat ashamed (needlessly, but still) at how vanilla my sexual experiences have been. Since I've recently turned over a new leaf in the romantic department, I've resolved to change this within the confines of my next longterm relationship.


What are you questioning about my post: do you want me to elaborate on what a buttery face is or do you want me to explain why it was an issue?


----------



## SevSevens

The only girl I think I loved had long legs like olive oil but they were powerful like a jaguar. She would climb on top of me while I held her arms up against the wall and ride me by kicking off the other wall and swiveling her hips until I blew up inside of her as deep as I could go.

I shared her with another man once though and after that things fell apart. I began to grow jealous and finally my denial of it came swinging into my face when she caught me with her shorter buxom friend who also happened to be a blonde - she was a brunette of course. 

She left that day and I haven't heard from her since - she even blocked me from facebook and we went out for over three weeks. For the record, I did feel guilty so I did not release myself into her friend but I did spill my glue all over her blonde hairy bush - I don't like when girls shave because it's kind of nice to have hair down there for some reason.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I fucked a younger guy and it was really good. The best sex that I've had in a couple months actually. That was the first time fucking someone younger turned out to be a good experience. He was the first one to make me squirt. 

The way he teased me in the beginning was excruciating. My clit throbbed. I was soaked and ached to have him inside me. I begged for more and I was punished for taking what I wanted. Too bad he doesn't live any closer. 

The only thing that kind of bothered me was the way he thought he could read me. He knew too much right away


----------



## Determined mind

I do not want to open new thread just for this. 


How long should a stabile relationship last before it is reasonable to expect that a woman will agree to be handcuffed during sex ? (if we presume that she has any sympathy for the concept)


----------



## SevSevens

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I fucked a younger guy and it was really good. The best sex that I've had in a couple months actually. That was the first time fucking someone younger turned out to be a good experience. He was the first one to make me squirt.
> 
> The way he teased me in the beginning was excruciating. My clit throbbed. I was soaked and ached to have him inside me. I begged for more and I was punished for taking what I wanted. Too bad he doesn't live any closer.
> 
> The only thing that kind of bothered me was the way he thought he could read me. He knew too much right away


Nice how big and fat was his d?


----------



## SevSevens

Determined mind said:


> I do not want to open new thread just for this.
> 
> 
> How long should a stabile relationship last before it is reasonable to expect that a woman will agree to be handcuffed during sex ? (if we presume that she has any sympathy for the concept)


Depends. Is she into the hardcore shit? Then maybe a few hours tops assuming she wants to be choked and slapped. Personally not into that but that's what my friend told me - she's a girl.


----------



## drmiller100

Determined mind said:


> I do not want to open new thread just for this.
> 
> 
> How long should a stabile relationship last before it is reasonable to expect that a woman will agree to be handcuffed during sex ? (if we presume that she has any sympathy for the concept)


ask her. sometimes 15 minutes, sometimes 15 months. 

giving her your real name, letting her validate, and letting her have some safety means more likely sooner.


----------



## johnnyyukon

SevSevens said:


> Depends. Is she into the hardcore shit? Then maybe a few hours tops *assuming she wants to be choked and slapped.* Personally not into that but that's what my friend told me - she's a girl.




Not gonna lie, I lol'd. An odd thing to want.


----------



## SevSevens

johnnyyukon said:


> Not gonna lie, I lol'd. An odd thing to want.


hehe. i'm happy you got a chuckle. some people are into strange things. it doesn't take a far stretch either...just take a look at some of the porn categories online. 

me personally, I'm not into any weird fetish except for emotional...and that's complicated.


----------



## johnnyyukon

SevSevens said:


> hehe. i'm happy you got a chuckle. some people are into strange things. it doesn't take a far stretch either...just take a look at some of the porn categories online.
> 
> me personally, I'm not into any weird fetish except for emotional...and that's complicated.



Oh, ha, I know.

I suppose that maybe sounded judgmental of me, but I'm not. I had a gf or 2 that were into that, and I was happy to oblige, tho not really my thing either.


It's all fun and games.

I'll have to check out the "Emotional" category on Spankwire.


----------



## SevSevens

johnnyyukon said:


> Oh, ha, I know.
> 
> I suppose that maybe sounded judgmental of me, but I'm not. I had a gf or 2 that were into that, and I was happy to oblige, tho not really my thing either.
> 
> 
> It's all fun and games.
> 
> I'll have to check out the "Emotional" category on Spankwire.


no, I mean I like to fuck with my girls, like lead them on that I'm serious and then bail but I do it while having sex. So the first five or six times I am very serious about us and so is she and then one of the fucks I say something, "by the way, I'm only dating you to fuck your sister," right before I let it flow into her.

Initially, I even feign that I am naive and tell them that I love them prematurely so they can start playing the game where they think they have me.

You should see the look on their face when Mr. Hyde comes out and I tell them how much I fantasize about their best friend's giant tits - while we are fucking for the last time of course.

Some girls like the emotional shit though and stick around longer than I can guess.

I'm a sick fuck.


----------



## Psychophant

#KeepingItClassy


----------



## johnnyyukon

SevSevens said:


> I'm a sick fuck.



Have to agree.


----------



## SevSevens

johnnyyukon said:


> Have to agree.


Yup. One thing I would never do though is marry for money. I'm filthy rich.

How were you with beating that girl who wanted you to beat her?


I don't think I could stomach that.


----------



## SevSevens

*The Rabbi's Daughter*

Out of all my numerous sexual escapades, the one that most surprised me, and the one I failed to see, was sleeping with the Rabbi's daughter.

She had brilliant auburn hair, and was stout with huge breasts. Her father was a stooped over, bearded Rabbi who ran a nearby Hebrew school. I knew this because we were neighbors.

His daughter was twenty five and still living with him and in fact engaged to a wealth Jewish man who ran a big company, of which I will no reveal for it would be a violation of law.

I at the time was 17 and my friend Joshua was too. We noticed that on occasion she would watch us lifting weights outside in my backyard - we had a huge gym Joshua and I pulled money together to buy.

Once, she got us looking at us, of course we were shirtless. She winked at us....many days went by like this.

One day she was in an intense argument with her father who stormed off in his BMW after a prolonged dispute regarding what we could only guess was his saturnine and overbearing ways.

This was the time Joshua and I ravaged her every hole from mouth yoni to ear hole.

It ended with a double penetration and money shot. It was a callous thing to do for she was engaged and we felt a little bad but it was a great feeling to release ourselves in her for she was the object of our dreams.

Not to mention her nipples were the size of diamonds - no pun intended.


----------



## SevSevens

Yomiel said:


> #KeepingItClassy


I grew up on the streets. I've come a long way though. I made $400,000 this year. Still not as much as my father so I'm still living in his shadow.

But yeah, generally speaking, I have about as much class as Bill Gates.


----------



## johnnyyukon

SevSevens said:


> Yup. One thing I would never do though is marry for money. I'm filthy rich.
> 
> How were you with beating that girl who wanted you to beat her?
> 
> 
> I don't think I could stomach that.


hooray.


i didn't beat her, but she did like some choking, spanking, rough times, several did. nothing special. yeah, if a girl asked me to hit her in the face, well, first I'd laugh and then I highly doubt I would do that.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Sometimes I just really want to cat call guys

"*wolf whistle* damn, baby, let me eat dat ass!"


----------



## WamphyriThrall

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Sometimes I just really want to cat call guys
> 
> "*wolf whistle* damn, baby, let me eat dat ass!"


Lol. I've only seen one woman eat male ass like a pro, and that was Jiz Lee during a threesome (technically genderqueer).


----------



## RobynC

@_GinningPuma4011_

Never advertise that...


@_WamphyriThrall_

I'm more interested in getting mine eaten than returning the favor, but I definitely know what I'm doing: A strong jaw and a long tongue helps tho


----------



## GinningPuma4011

RobynC said:


> @_GinningPuma4011_
> 
> Never advertise that...
> 
> 
> @_WamphyriThrall_
> 
> I'm more interested in getting mine eaten than returning the favor, but I definitely know what I'm doing: A strong jaw and a long tongue helps tho


Never advertise what? That I like eating ass?


----------



## Exquisitor

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Never advertise what? That I like eating ass?


I do too. Honestly, I really like the taste (when it's clean). I think I even like giving more than receiving.


----------



## RobynC

@GinningPuma4011

Yeah, you'll attract way more than you want...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

RobynC said:


> @GinningPuma4011
> 
> Yeah, you'll attract way more than you want...


Too late. Already have that problem. And I wouldn't actually cat call a guy unless I was super drunk off my ass, like last night. Lucky for me, he liked it.


----------



## Kito

I hate this dumb tactic some people use like "buy this for me and I'll repay you in great head/sex". Like no, you used my fucking money and I want it back, and you keep using your teeth during head anyway.


----------



## Hypaspist

Note to self : Get the ugly bumpin' out of the way before writing to prevent everything turning into a script for an adult film. Must keep the writing PG 13 at most dammit.

Binged on some TnA before writing the last piece, all I could write about was naked and horny people. Luckily didn't write about people fucking, but numerous pieces remain unpublished because I don't produce porn.


----------



## RobynC

@_GinningPuma4011_



> I fucked a younger guy and it was really good.


Yeah, men reach their sexual peak way earlier (17 -- that is legal in NY, though I prefer guys over 18) than women do (30's). I guess that's the origin of cougars and milf's.



> That was the first time fucking someone younger turned out to be a good experience.


A guy can be pretty good by the time he's in his late teens or early 20's as most have had sex by that point and have improved a bit. Plus, I have no objection to teaching people what to do.



> He was the first one to make me squirt.


Oh yeah, when a person can make you squirt consistently, it's special. I squirt easy, but still squirting is amazing.




> Never advertise what? That I like eating ass?


Yup. As, I said, it'd attract unwanted attention.




> And I wouldn't actually cat call a guy unless I was super drunk off my ass, like last night.


I'm rarely drunk.




> Lucky for me, he liked it.


That's good I guess.


@_WamphyriThrall_



> Lol. I've only seen one woman eat male ass like a pro, and that was Jiz Lee during a threesome (technically genderqueer).


I've never heard of Jiz Lee until yesterday.

Regardless, what was she doing, like have her lips wrapped around it, sucking it while pushing her tongue in?


@Exquisitor




> I do too. Honestly, I really like the taste (when it's clean).


Well if everything's clean taste shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## SevSevens

*SPILLING MY SEED SOFTLY*

Please read the following to this song...





I was dating this girl who never would stop talking about her ex. I would have been mad and passive agressive had I been the jealous type but I was the mischievous type, and the kinky fucking weasel type.

Every day I would beat off to slapping my cock across her face and having her suck it while she talked about her ex. 

Well finally came the day when I wanted to take it to the next level, for she had already by this time sucked my dick while speaking about her ex. She particularly enjoyed gagging on it and talking with it in her mouth...because she saw the joy on my school boy face.

Anyways....one night she was sleeping on my bed and I saw her there laying down like a *GENTLE ANGEL* breathing deeply like a little poor sweet pea.

So I began beating my meat.

I looked at her pretty face and imagined blowing my load all over it.

Finally, before culmination, before the zenith of my climax, before the pinnacle of my orgasm, I put my hand on her forehead and woke her up gently just as I launched a huge load right on her face.

My goodness, the lo0k on her [email protected] was priceless. She at first looked up in disbelief as if it were some sort of dream.

We eventually broke up but this was a fond memory I had of splooging all over her face while she was sleeping.


----------



## cricket

Is there a laughing hysterically emote?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

"I'm probably done after the threesome"

"We'll talk about it"

Why? What the fuck is there to talk about? We're not together. If one of us doesn't want to fuck anymore, it's basically over. There's nothing to talk about. What am I missing?


----------



## SevSevens

James and I were staring at the setting sun when he put his arm on my shoulder.

I punched him in the face and he fell to the ground on his back.

I crawled on him face to face and saw a trickle of blood by his lips but was actually caught by his handsome gaze. Our eyes locked and we almost kissed. I felt his boner through our jeans.

I grabbed him by the shirt collar and shook him and said, "Don't you ever do that again you mother fucker"


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I just had my brains fucked out....

I came 7x and literally couldn't think afterwards. 
@Pifanjr, you are a god. :blushed:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Do I need to change my password too @Pifanjr ?


----------



## Pifanjr

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Do I need to change my password too @Pifanjr ?


No. No you needn't.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Do I?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Do I?


Nice try, Pifanjr!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Nice try, Pifanjr!


Im totally joking. I wrote that. He's amazing. I regret nothing.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Im totally joking. I wrote that. He's amazing. I regret nothing.


Still not fooling anyone


----------



## Pifanjr

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Still not fooling anyone


I don't care if you believe it or not, it was awesome.


----------



## Hifrausso

My partner just got me introduced to a quickie... in the laundry room.


----------



## Fleetfoot

SevSevens said:


> you did the dance with them? The dance of the finger in the old creaky spider cave??


Haha, no. Let's just say I knew someone a little too well one night, who happens to be buddy buddy with a certain American presidential candidate that should not be mentioned because it is too embarrassing, but you probably figured it out anyway.


----------



## SevSevens

Ulysses said:


> My partner just got me introduced to a quickie... in the laundry room.


Nice. Did you video it?


----------



## Hifrausso

SevSevens said:


> Nice. Did you video it?


Nope, and will never do that. Probably.


----------



## mhysa

i'm in my first relationship where i don't hate sex and i'm absolutely addicted, and also deeply in love.

i go to my boyfriend's apartment two or three times a week, sometimes i stay for a few days instead of coming and going. we have rough, explosive, dirty, amazing sex in every corner of that apartment until we're too exhausted to move (i came so many times today that i lost count). we listen to punk music and watch foreign films and documentaries. he teaches me about anarchism and international affairs, i ask him 1,000,000 questions and he answers them kindly and patiently and without talking down to me even though he's a lot older. we smoke cigarettes together on the balcony. he makes me nice dinners from all over the world, i do the dishes afterward. then he bends me over the counter, takes complete control like i want him to and fucks me _hard_; we go from there to the bedroom, where we have to sleep several feet away from each other when we're done because we both get too horny to sleep if we're touching each other at all. he goes to work at 7:30 the next morning, i clean up his apartment and fold his clothes and make his bed and patiently wait to get fucked again when he comes home. 

i take care of him; i massage his back and his bad leg when they hurt, i giggle and whisper sweet things in his ear, i stroke his hair, i support him and shower him with affection when he's sad, i make sure he doesn't want for anything. i adore him so much, he's the most amazing and interesting person i've ever met and the most beautiful part of my life. i'm like a little girl, i fantasize about marrying him and being with him forever (even though i know that will never, ever happen). i'm so so so SO SO SO happy.


----------



## Metalize




----------



## SevSevens

mhysa said:


> i'm in my first relationship where i don't hate sex and i'm absolutely addicted, and also deeply in love.
> 
> i go to my boyfriend's apartment two or three times a week, sometimes i stay for a few days instead of coming and going. we have rough, explosive, dirty, amazing sex in every corner of that apartment until we're too exhausted to move (i came so many times today that i lost count). we listen to punk music and watch foreign films and documentaries. he teaches me about anarchism and international affairs, i ask him 1,000,000 questions and he answers them kindly and patiently and without talking down to me even though he's a lot older. we smoke cigarettes together on the balcony. he makes me nice dinners from all over the world, i do the dishes afterward. then he bends me over the counter, takes complete control like i want him to and fucks me _hard_; we go from there to the bedroom, where we have to sleep several feet away from each other when we're done because we both get too horny to sleep if we're touching each other at all. he goes to work at 7:30 the next morning, i clean up his apartment and fold his clothes and make his bed and patiently wait to get fucked again when he comes home.
> 
> i take care of him; i massage his back and his bad leg when they hurt, i giggle and whisper sweet things in his ear, i stroke his hair, i support him and shower him with affection when he's sad, i make sure he doesn't want for anything. i adore him so much, he's the most amazing and interesting person i've ever met and the most beautiful part of my life. i'm like a little girl, i fantasize about marrying him and being with him forever (even though i know that will never, ever happen). i'm so so so SO SO SO happy.


Allow me to be serious for a second. Besides feeling very happy for you, this reminds me of my relationship to my father.


----------



## The Capture of Time

****NOSE BLEED****


----------



## SevSevens

SummerAutumnWinterSpring said:


> ****NOSE BLEED****


Hot potato...

Put me on my sunglasses and point me to the moon!


----------



## The Capture of Time

SevSevens said:


> Hot potato...
> 
> Put me on my sunglasses and point me to the moon!


*
Just hop on my magical carpet, and I'll take you there!~
*


----------



## SevSevens

SummerAutumnWinterSpring said:


> *
> Just hop on my magical carpet, and I'll take you there!~
> *







Let's go. I got my rocket helmet on and my chin guard.


----------



## The Capture of Time

SevSevens said:


> Let's go. I got my rocket helmet on and my chin guard.


----------



## SevSevens

SummerAutumnWinterSpring said:


>


----------



## The Capture of Time

* Do you know vines??


----------



## Dania

I have a serious attraction to red curly hair...






and effeminate men

and women who used to be men..


----------



## SevSevens

There was a woman, her name was Elizabeth, I was seeing for a while. I met her at some of the new age parties I would attend.

When we met she called me a knight. She was wearing fairy wings.

She was beautiful and I felt flattered that she would sleep with me the first night we met.
The issue was she had something in her heart, some sort of machine that kept her alive, and she couldn't take me because I would be too much so she asked me to go slow by just masturbating over her while I fingered her.

I thought the entire thing was pointless because I like to climax at the same time as the other person and then have us collapse on each other into a puddle of singularity.

SO I began fingering her while I masturbated on one knee over her, as if proposing, and just did it because she wanted it and I wanted to please her.

As I began to have an orgasm and climax and grunt like a wild animal in total abandonment I felt her entire body convulse and shiver as if she was possessed by a demon. At the exact moment my seed fell on her pubes she looked up at me and her eyes rolled back as her lips opened wide as if she were gasping for air.

She shivered some more.

To this day, I have never experienced a woman have such a powerful organism timed so perfectly with my own without literally being inside of her.

I left however before things could progress because I feared having sex with her might hurt her and as you all know, I cannot be trusted, and I would not break the heart of someone with a literally already broken heart.

In truth, I am some sort of saintly male slut.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I'm visiting my doctor soon and I'm going to ask her for a referral to a sex therapist or sexual health professional. I have a number of issues I really need to address -- some physical, some emotional/mental.

One thing that's been really bothering me as of late on the emotional end of things is the frequency of people assuming I'm gay. I'm getting really agitated with it and I can't figure out the exact reasoning why people think this.


----------



## had2bclever

I got drunk at a party when I was still in high school. It was at a guys house who I despised and I felt the urge to be a dick of course. He made the comment that no one was to fuck with his little sister. Well I was a shitfaced showing my ability to take multiple shots in a row with out flinching or taking a chaser when his sister came out to join the festivities. Before I knew it, she was sitting on my lap, in the living room, and I had the biggest shit eating grin on my face as her brother was eyeballing me.

I had no intention on actually committing sexual acts with her, knowing my ride there was leaving shortly. After a few more drinks I suddenly realized that he was gone, leaving me there with no way home. I debating on walking the 5 miles when she told me that I could sleep on her floor in her room. With a wonderfully drunken slur, I told her how appreciative I was of at gesture and curled up in the blanket she handed me. She left to tell his friends goodnight when I saw her kiss the guy sleeping in the hallway on the cheek and hugged him goodnight. She got up and headed into the room and knelt down to do the same to me, or so I thought. Instead she climbed on top of me and started kissing me passionately. 

Well I was drunk and unsure what to do, all I knew for sure at that point was she was giving me the best goodnight kiss I had ever received in my young life. The events that took place after were mostly a blur. I do remember some dry humping, then flash to me on her bed going down on her with some fairly loud moaning on her behalf, but that is as far as my memory goes. 

The next morning I woke up on the floor to find my pants were still on with my belt buckled. Her bedroom door was open and the kid sleeping in the hallway was still laying there with an extra pillow pressed firmly over his head, in a fashion that would imply that he was being kept up by loud noises. She was still asleep on the bed and I crept out of the place and started walking those five miles back home.

To this day I still do not think I actually fucked her, but as far as everyone at school was concerned I screwed her brains out . The kid in the hallway claimed to have watched the whole thing (which sounded a little weird to me honestly). The feud between me and her brother only got worse. I am the type that does not enjoy lying about my conquests, nor did I really enjoy the thought of it being true. Simply because I had a hard time believing that I got my pants back on and belt buckled with out remembering. But everyone was still claiming that I was banging his sister.

I eventually had enough of it when I bumped into him at another party. He kept pushing the point when I finally told him "Okay, lets say I fucked your sister... How much of a pussy do you have to be to not take a shot at me for it?" and that was the last me and him had any confrontation until much later.

Flash forward about 8 years, I am married and my wife is pregnant. We were visiting her parents when my brother-in-law brings home his new girlfriend. He was introducing her when the name rung out in the back of my head. I was so shitfaced, I had no recollection of what the girl actually looked like, but I decided to ignore it. Until that is, she looked at me and asked me if I was at her brothers party all those years ago? I was in complete shock, but I told her yes. We just stood there awkwardly for a while as we both kept our mouth shut about it. Everyone could tell something was up though. Because of the noticeable tension, I ended had the most disturbing conversation with my wife about the events that transpired that night.

He eventually broke it off with her in my complete relief! Only to bring home a girl I went on a single date with just before I met my wife. Then a few months later I found out his best friend was dating a girl that I also had a fling with for a hot minute back in high school. It was as if the universe was trying to test my wife's patience for my past sexual adventures. Thankfully a solid 3 years passed where he managed to avoid women of which I was once physical with. I was happily back to a point where my past not interfering with my present. Then he came to his parents over Christmas with his new fiance, the original girl who started all of this...

At the wedding, I was one of the groomsmen along with her brother. During the ceremony he turns to me and asks "How does it feel to know you fucked his sister and his wife?". I just had to bow my head in defeat and moved on. Everyone eventually knew something happened that night. But to this day, I never had the courage to ask her myself the details I of which I can not remember.


----------



## Noctis

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I'm visiting my doctor soon and I'm going to ask her for a referral to a sex therapist or sexual health professional. I have a number of issues I really need to address -- some physical, some emotional/mental.
> 
> One thing that's been really bothering me as of late on the emotional end of things is the frequency of people assuming I'm gay. I'm getting really agitated with it and I can't figure out the exact reasoning why people think this.


Maybe people who assume you being gay are really ignorant and think black and white in terms of gender roles, as you probably are less stereotypical in your behavior than what society dictates as "right". Also, maybe because you are more open emotionally through writing, music, etc, people narrowly assume you are gay. Some young women at college assumed I was gay because I was open to hugging them if they were friendly enough to hug me. I think that also I was seen as "too nice" and "too available".


----------



## SevSevens

She be walking at work swaying her bumble bee ass side to side. Soon King kunta will tap that ass. Seed will fly.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Morpheus83 said:


> Willy Wanker and the Fudgepacking Factory should be an actual gay porn movie, IMO.


I would love to see how and when the Oompa-Loompas come into play.


----------



## Miriamisfj

The best time I have ever had sex was fully clothed in a paddock on an overcast day. being surrounded by grass and trees turns me on way more then being inside walls.


----------



## Shade

I've never had sex:blushed:

God, now I'm embarrassed


----------



## SevSevens

my sexual confession: There is a place by a factory building near where I live. I've had sex behind that building with over 30 girls in the same spot in the back of my Jeep Cherokee. Each time though I pretend I just discovered it for the first time.


----------



## VacantPsalm

SevSevens said:


> my sexual confession: There is a place by a factory building near where I live. I've had sex behind that building with over 30 girls in the same spot in the back of my Jeep Cherokee....


How the hell did you fit 30 girls in the back of your...



> ...*Each time* though I pretend I just discovered it for the first time.


.... OH! Ah ha! Never mind, I get it. : 3


----------



## SevSevens

Listen to this while you read:





i dated a girl for three years. Towards the end of it I wanted to break up but she was so bad to me I had to do it a certain way. I waited to meet someone else and I slept with them. The next day I told her and she threw my laptop out the window.

Don't feel sorry for her. She was cheating on me too.


----------



## Strayfire

Distry said:


> I've never had sex:blushed:
> 
> God, now I'm embarrassed


Neither have I.

Oh well. 

Want a virigin cookie? 

*hands out cookies to all the virigins in the thread*


----------



## Bunny

I want a cookie too :sad: no fair.


----------



## Veggie

I made out with a strange guy dressed like a caveman last night. We kept bumping into each other and dancing. Then I ran away because I didn't want my friends to think I was a slut. And I didn't want to give him my number.

All I can think about now though is caveman sex.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I can deepthroat with no problem, but my gag reflex is almost nonexistent on percocet


----------



## Hypaspist

Tried to catch a woman's name tag at the store yesterday. Name tag area (turned out to be store logo) was right on her chest so I caught a glimpse. My eyes immediately went back up north to concentrate on being near such a beautiful woman. Stood right next to her and for the first time felt on the inside that I was standing next to an ideal partner. She just had that effect on me. Her chest by no means was small, so yup.

Made me realize just how much porn shaped my sexuality when I should have been learning proper sex ed. Right now in digital art, I reject meaningless nudity (it bores me). There has to be a story or very good reason for it. It's a serious problem when your porn knowledge rivals what others know about normal films.


----------



## Crunchtime

I've never had sex with someone I loved and I have never loved someone I had sex with. I have a feeling I'm missing out.


----------



## Metalize

Wonder if you could turn a sexual into an ace.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Casual sex is fine, but I literally started having mini panic attacks inside when he started talking about going out for drinks and dinner. Bro, are you trying to date?


----------



## MajTom

I've noticed that the correlation between my sex drive and my mood seems to run contrary to most people's. When I'm depressed I always just want to fuck, but when I'm not I can pretty much take it or leave it. It's a bit disconcerting really.


----------



## joshman108

I hate being horny. If I had one wish it would be to eliminate my sex drive.


----------



## LittleHawk

My entire life I have only slept with men I've been in long-term relationships with. They were tested with me and were clear of STIs. But I've still contracted the herpes virus and now I will spend the rest of my life being judged and possibly rejected for it. 

To some people it might not be an ice-breaker, but it's difficult for me to say. But I want to confess because it's not something I am willing to go through my life feeling dirty or ashamed about. So there it is PerC. Judge me how you will, I am still awesome.


----------



## Neokortex

LittleHawk said:


> My entire life I have only slept with men I've been in long-term relationships with. They were tested with me and were clear of STIs. But I've still contracted the herpes virus and now I will spend the rest of my life being judged and possibly rejected for it.
> 
> To some people it might not be an ice-breaker, but it's difficult for me to say. But I want to confess because it's not something I am willing to go through my life feeling dirty or ashamed about. So there it is PerC. Judge me how you will, I am still awesome.


Wait, is herpes a life-long disease? If it's gone, that I don't think anybody would care. The thought of having had as much men in your life as to even get the herpes as a "reward" is much more intriguing in my opinion. Shows that you have good appetite. Mmm.


----------



## LittleHawk

Neokortex said:


> Wait, is herpes a life-long disease? If it's gone, that I don't think anybody would care. The thought of having had as much men in your life as to even get the herpes as a "reward" is much more intriguing in my opinion. Shows that you have good appetite. Mmm.


Having had that many men? I have only slept with like 3-4 men so that statement isn't true. But to answer your question: yes, herpes is incurable so whoever shared it with me has given me a lifelong gift. 

Honastly, I don't think that many people are keen on going there...


----------



## Neokortex

I have that issue as well. Whenever I'm late with something and my perfectionism kicks in to get it done in time... that's when I get also sexually intense... still waiting for the right person who could get in sync with this with their own contradictory sexuality.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I was going to tell this kid that I didn't want to see him again because he couldn't keep up with my sex drive. But then I went to go see him then remembered that he pounds me like a champ. He ate me out before he fucked me, but I had seen someone else right before him and that guy gave me a creampie. 

For some reason, fucking raw just happened. We usually use protection and the condoms were sitting right on the dresser, but we just went raw and he finished round 2 inside me. I cleaned myself up with a wash cloth. Wonder if the kid could taste or smell the other guy's cum. He didn't say anything


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I once wrote an erotic fiction short story about a boy approaching puberty and his attractive babysitter.

I titled it "When Balls Drop on New Year's Eve".

:dry:


----------



## Strayfire

AdroElectro said:


> @_GinningPuma4011_ @_ripley_ Sometimes I think you guys get more action than everyone else on PerC combined lol.


That's because they are the most awesomest ^^
@ripley I tots would be your cuddleslut. If we meet I will attach myself like a koala. 










^.^


----------



## 6007

Strayfire said:


> That's because they are the most awesomest ^^
> @_ripley_ I tots would be your cuddleslut. If we meet I will attach myself like a koala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^.^


Be careful; that's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## 6007

Diablo has taken to texting me every three weeks to see how I am in terms of my relationships...
or he texts me to tell me he wants to cuddle and fuck. 
As flattering as all this is (it's not) I can't help but wonder why he bothers. 
While it is true he said I was the best sex ever (duh, bitch), I don't see why he'd keep it open in such a seriously casual idgaf way. It is so much different than my style. 
I told him the reason the last time we had sex sucked was because the communication wasn't there. 
Clearly, he didn't listen. 

Stupid child.


----------



## Wiz

I'm horrible after one night stands because I'm afraid that the girls want a relationship, so I just avoid them forever instead of just telling them.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Sometimes pure laziness overcomes horniness


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

More a thought than anything: the more I read the more I realize I better learn to like sex and soon, or else I'm never going to get a relationship.


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Sometimes pure laziness overcomes horniness


Not for long...........


----------



## VacantPsalm

I'm kind of saddened by the realization that being strait means my significant other will never feel the inside of my throat. *ponders on*


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> Not for long...........


It would've last night. Sorry to disappoint. The only reason I still got any last night was because the guy picked me up lol


----------



## Angina Jolie

AdroElectro said:


> *My inner monologue*
> 
> *Girl walks by*
> "Daaaaang that girl is cute!"
> *Cute girl is now walking in front of me*
> "Look at dat ass!!!"
> *Girl lights up a cigarette and starts smoking*
> "Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope!"


Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## Strayfire

VacantPsalm said:


> I'm kind of saddened by the realization that being strait means my significant other will never feel the inside of my throat. *ponders on*


It's never too late to make the switch .

At this point I feel like I have no interest in vanilla sex. 

I've been roleplaying with a much of dommes and they all want to grab their strap-ons and peg me. 

It's so fantastic I think I'm in heaven ^^

Sucks that in real life I doubt they'd be feeling very much pleasure, though.

Then again, they might just get off on spankies... *shrug*


----------



## AdroElectro

Shameless Nation said:


> Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


Soo... why am I being thanked?


----------



## bruh

I dislike sex


----------



## GinningPuma4011

"Do you want to be on the guest list for our next show?"

No. Fuck your show and fuck your music. Putting me on the guest list won't get you to fuck me, you fucking prick


----------



## cinnabun

Real talk: I've always wanted a sexy, nerdy Asian boyfriend. It's a weird...fantasy/fetish/whatever of mine?

Like, daaaaaaayum.


* *





































Like, some of my friends are like "They seem a bit too feminine, turn offfff" but I don't see them like that. They're still manly to me.Like okay, maybe not butch as fuck, but that gets a little boring after a while. Like, I don't want to be walking around with a pound of meat clinging to me, you know? They're so cute and fhdjflsak <3.

Also, this dude is sexy as fuck too:






:hearteyes::hearteyes::hearteyes::hearteyes:


----------



## Angina Jolie

AdroElectro said:


> Soo... why am I being thanked?


Cuz it makes me happy to know there are men to whom smoking is a turn off.


----------



## Filraen

I remember my first blowjob. It was awful >_< 

This guy, i was dating him. But i dont think i really loved him, he wasn't a sex friend too (i'd like to but he's so catholic) *o offence against religion =)
*
It was on may or june, a very warm spring and our meet this day wasn't planned. It was in the afternoon, after school, he had teasing me all the day. I was just like "Hey I finished earlier, maybe we could meet"

We met on the attic of his building, the only source of light was his Iphone's torch. We kissed and so on, we caressed each other.
I wasn't really for, but things made that i sucked him. It was really really strange. Not the good moment, not the right person.

And then...What was supposed to happen, happened. But the fact is that we hadn't have a kleenex. Soooo I had to swallow, and it is the worst thing that i've done in my life. It was really, really disgusting. I had the taste in mouth for the next 2 hours.

It was my first (and his first btw) blowjob. It was a really bad experience


----------



## Laguna

I don't want to add any more "notches" to my belt in terms of sexual partners in my lifetime.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Metasentient said:


> Yess, that's how it was. A cringe and I think I cried out a bit. It was like a sensory explosion that momentarily took over my faculties. Nice sensation on its own, but not when I'm not expecting it and when I have something in my hands I might drop! Glad to hear it isn't so unusual.


It's like a serious tickling sensation that is more than enough to make me tuck my neck into my chest. Very sensitive and a nice erogenous zone when expected (I mean I do love it when my SO touches or kisses me there ngl) but if anyone else tried touching that area randomly I'd just cringe or flinch really really badly. I've already smacked someone as a reflex lmao. Felt bad because they didn't mean to accidentally brush against me. 

This is probably why I don't hug people often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhysa

it's kind of great how your perception of your period changes when you're sexually active. it's not a horrible unnecessary inconvenience anymore, it's an amazing gift of a message from the heavens that you're not pregnant. so much relief - no matter how safe i am, i'm always afraid of getting pregnant.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Strayfire said:


> Or I suppose if you're like me, you could request said lady pees on you mid-coitus for humiliation.
> 
> Gods I'm weird.


Not as weird as you think


----------



## Purrfessor

I can tell all I need to know about a person sexually by their lips.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

It really bothers me when a guy gets really impatient and just sticks his hand down my pants or yanks on the cups of my bra. Bro, stop stretching out my jeans. One time a guy made the bra strap snap. Like bruh, are you taking me to Victoria's Secret after this? 

He didn't. He didn't apologize either.


----------



## 6007

GinningPuma4011 said:


> It really bothers me when a guy gets really impatient and just sticks his hand down my pants or yanks on the cups of my bra. Bro, stop stretching out my jeans. One time a guy made the bra strap snap. Like bruh, are you taking me to Victoria's Secret after this?
> 
> He didn't. He didn't apologize either.


Shitty little fuck. 
Squeeze liked to tear off my tights but when I said he should replace them, he was actually turned off. 
Um... You know this shit isn't free right? Bras cost like $50. My tights were $12 and he wanted to rip my panties too. Those also were not free. 

He was a jerk tho.


----------



## 6007

Stelliferous said:


> I can tell all I need to know about a person sexually by their lips.


I can tell all about a person and their boundaries by how they eat. 
If they don't respect their body, they have no boundaries and won't be good lovers or partners.


----------



## Noctis

GinningPuma4011 said:


> It really bothers me when a guy gets really impatient and just sticks his hand down my pants or yanks on the cups of my bra. Bro, stop stretching out my jeans. One time a guy made the bra strap snap. Like bruh, are you taking me to Victoria's Secret after this?
> 
> He didn't. He didn't apologize either.


He sounds like an ass. He sounds disrespectful of you.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

ripley said:


> Shitty little fuck.
> Squeeze liked to tear off my tights but when I said he should replace them, he was actually turned off.
> Um... You know this shit isn't free right? Bras cost like $50. My tights were $12 and he wanted to rip my panties too. Those also were not free.
> 
> He was a jerk tho.


My SO and I were making out a month ago and he accidentally broke the zipper to the jeans I had on. They were my favorite pair so I was kinda mad when I realized the zipper was broken afterwards. Tbh I was shocked when he grimaced and said, "I'll just buy you a new pair."

And he did end up getting me an even better pair the next time I saw him. Maybe I'm lucky. 

But yeah some guys are inconsiderate as fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Purrfessor

ripley said:


> I can tell all about a person and their boundaries by how they eat.
> If they don't respect their body, they have no boundaries and won't be good lovers or partners.


I was told that I eat like I'm in prison. At school I always had an arm out in front of my food to "protect it". I hate eating around others and it makes sense intimately too because I also don't like being intimate around others. I put on my "duty" face but when I am alone I get pretty comfortable. And then I eat like a monster lol. You can tell I'm a 7 by the way I eat. I get a little too excited. 

Not sure how you would interpret that but "good" lover is subjective.


----------



## SevSevens

I gave her everything. I gave her 20 gallons from a 9 inch nozzle.

We walked into the cave and it was wet and I could hear the raging rapids down under the rocky caverns from within roaring like angry lions.

My butt cheeks clenched with a mighty dimple on each saggy, droopy lobe of my mighty man ass and I held the avalanche back but soon hot lava would flow regardless of my wishes.

I fell over her and farted by mistake and she said, "ill." I turned over, rolled off the bed, put on my trousers and boots and was out the door before she said, "Hee, haw."

Damn that was a good fuck. I lit my metaphysical cigarette and took a snap chat on my way out through the door and sent it to all my friends. Half her boob was sticking out...lol...she was my best friend's ex-girlfriend.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

ripley said:


> Shitty little fuck.
> Squeeze liked to tear off my tights but when I said he should replace them, he was actually turned off.
> Um... You know this shit isn't free right? Bras cost like $50. My tights were $12 and he wanted to rip my panties too. Those also were not free.
> 
> He was a jerk tho.


That's one reason I can't get into "clothes ripped off" fantasies much. The thought of my clothes being ruined is too sad, especially since I don't even like shopping so finding replacements would be a pain.


----------



## AdroElectro

GinningPuma4011 said:


> It really bothers me when a guy gets really impatient and just sticks his hand down my pants or yanks on the cups of my bra. Bro, stop stretching out my jeans. One time a guy made the bra strap snap. Like bruh, are you taking me to Victoria's Secret after this?
> 
> He didn't. He didn't apologize either.





ripley said:


> Shitty little fuck.
> Squeeze liked to tear off my tights but when I said he should replace them, he was actually turned off.
> Um... You know this shit isn't free right? Bras cost like $50. My tights were $12 and he wanted to rip my panties too. Those also were not free.
> 
> He was a jerk tho.





Noctis said:


> He sounds like an ass. He sounds disrespectful of you.


An asshole, a jerk, and yet they are the ones getting laid. I believe there is an important takeaway here.


----------



## 6007

AdroElectro said:


> An asshole, a jerk, and yet they are the ones getting laid. I believe there is an important takeaway here.


Was laid until discovered as a jerk. 
Now has to fap and deal with second rate pussy.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

AdroElectro said:


> An asshole, a jerk, and yet they are the ones getting laid. I believe there is an important takeaway here.


To be perfectly honest, I do like a certain kind of asshole. There are some nice guys in my mix, though. Genuinely nice. Not the kind of nice where he's really an asshole using kindness as a pretense for sex. That shit gets you nowhere. You'll be left in the dust with no pussy


----------



## SevSevens

*The weird artsy girl who looked like a model but fucked like a cold fish.*




There was a really weird occurrence once. I was in a bar and this girl who looked like a ten grabbed me and started making out with me. She took me to her house a few blocks away by hand.

It felt kind of weird. I wasn't really talking much but I wasn't going to refuse spending the night with this 10 either. 

So we get to her house and we lay down in her bed. She tells me I'm not going to get any that night and turns with a puffy, mad face of exasperation. 

I said fine and turned the other way and was like, whatever...I'll just lay here and leave in the morning.

The next thing I know she's reaching around me and giving me a hand job for the ages but before I bust she pulls me inside of her.

That was some point between 4am and 5am. But then I started getting paranoid that she wanted my seed to trap me by getting pregnant...so I snuck out.

I never saw her again, we never knew each other's names, and I'm thankful I'm not prematurely a father.

Overall the sexual experience sucked and now I have a bias towards girls who look like models when it comes to their sack game.

The best sex in my opinion comes from girls with big butts...

I love to grab hold and make them say that they have big butts...when they admit how big their butts are I just explode in ecstasy and bust inside them.

I think guys who like Victoria secret models have small dicks. Nothing wrong with that by the way but own it.


----------



## Noctis

ripley said:


> Was laid until discovered as a jerk.
> Now has to fap and deal with second rate pussy.


Sounds like good enough karma for the wanker. However "second rate pussy" sounds very offensive in its connotation.


----------



## Noctis

AdroElectro said:


> An asshole, a jerk, and yet they are the ones getting laid. I believe there is an important takeaway here.


So be an asshole=key to getting laid? Hmm, sounds like that's your opinion. There is some truth to that, but I am not someone who behaves as an asshole and jerk in order to get laid. I would rather be genuinely kind/gentlemanly and miss out on a lot than to try to act like someone I am not.


----------



## AdroElectro

Noctis said:


> So be an asshole=key to getting laid? Hmm, sounds like that's your opinion. There is some truth to that, but I am not someone who behaves as an asshole and jerk in order to get laid. I would rather be genuinely kind/gentlemanly and miss out on a lot than to try to act like someone I am not.


The takeaway that I got is that this is a perfect example of pay attention to what women DO, and not what they SAY. Women will complain about assholes and jerks, but those are exactly the kind of guys they go for. A guy might think to himself "hmm women keep complaining about assholes and jerks, so I should act the complete opposite and women will like me!" This of course gets them nowhere, and many will become involuntarily celibate. It's no wonder that weaker minded men who finally realize the disparity between women's words and their actions become bitter misogynists (MGTOW and The Red Pill for example). One can't help but feel they've been duped.

Of course one can also observe that women don't view assholes and jerks as long term relationship material. Eventually they will "settle" for a nice guy. I don't know about you, but I don't want someone to settle for me after they get tired of chasing after assholes and jerks, I don't want to be a consolation prize. The key is to not be an ass OR a "nice guy", but to synthesize the best of both worlds. 

Put simply, be a good guy with a shit ton of confidence.


----------



## Metalize

"second-rate pussy"? That doesn't sound like a jerk statement at all, coming from someone supposedly done with them... or vaguely self-reflective.


----------



## Noctis

AdroElectro said:


> The takeaway that I got is that this is a perfect example of pay attention to what women DO, and not what they SAY. Women will complain about assholes and jerks, but those are exactly the kind of guys they go for. A guy might think to himself "hmm women keep complaining about assholes and jerks, so I should act the complete opposite and women will like me!" This of course gets them nowhere, and many will become involuntarily celibate. It's no wonder that weaker minded men who finally realize the disparity between women's words and their actions become bitter misogynists (MGTOW and The Red Pill for example). One can't help but feel they've been duped.
> 
> Of course one can also observe that women don't view assholes and jerks as long term relationship material. Eventually they will "settle" for a nice guy. I don't know about you, but I don't want someone to settle for me after they get tired of chasing after assholes and jerks, I don't want to be a consolation prize. The key is to not be an ass OR a "nice guy", but to synthesize the best of both worlds.
> 
> Put simply, be a good guy with a shit ton of confidence.


Yes, this whole consolation prize "2nd Place Medal" doesn't mix well in my mind. I don't want someone as like you said, who would settle for me after chasing all the assholes and jerks. It would make me feel as if I am being used because all the "good-stuff" in their eyes is now depleted or unavailable (the assholes and jerks) and I am someone in which they would like to marry as a second place prize, while they complain about my inexperience and emasculating me by contrasting me to their asshole exes' sexual experience while cheating on me with men like her asshole exes because they feel entitled to having sex with such men. That would be a very bad future indeed and a waste of time. The example I gave is a generalization, but that would be the future of me if I were a complete doormat to a very emotionally immature woman. That is something I have the complete confidence I will try to avoid by choosing a woman who is mature, a good judge of character, is trustworthy, and has integrity. I am perfectly confident around women who have a friendly, engaging, positive, and warm personality.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

I want to be fucked in this position:










It would probably end very badly, though. Time to stop watching videos


----------



## Noctis

Metasentient said:


> "second-rate pussy"? That doesn't sound like a jerk statement at all, coming from someone supposedly done with them... or vaguely self-reflective.


Yes, it sounded very offensive to me as well and I called her out on it.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I wish I knew why feet drive me so wild.


----------



## Danse Macabre

I find kissing disgusting.


----------



## 6007

Noctis said:


> Sounds like good enough karma for the wanker. However "second rate pussy" sounds very offensive in its connotation.


You'll survive.


----------



## 6007

Noctis said:


> Yes, it sounded very offensive to me as well and I called her out on it.


Oh this is adorable! You called me out? How cute. 
He was the one who told me I was the best he ever had and there was no comparison. 
You can get offended all you want. ZFG


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Danse Macabre said:


> I find kissing disgusting.


Don't have enough experience that I could say whether I like doing it or not, but when watching kissing scenes I definitely find the sound of it rather off-putting.


----------



## Kito

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I wish I knew why feet drive me so wild.


Apparently everyone has some kind of internal 'map' of erogenous zones, and people with a foot fetish just have a different/extended one. So it's pretty hard wired. Sex psychology can be pretty interesting.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Danse Macabre said:


> I find kissing disgusting.


I find kissing disgusting unless we have good chemistry and they taste good, at which point it's the most amazing thing ever.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Danse Macabre said:


> I find kissing disgusting.


I don't mind kissing. It's the French kissing that turns me off. 

Rather not have someone's tongue in my mouth tbh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6007

I love kissing. In many ways it's better than sex. Sex is great because I lose touch with reality and go into an altered state but kissing is intimate and delicious. I used to kiss my HS sweetheart for hours. And I can kiss my Infj for hours... Or merely transfer air for thirty minutes at a time.


----------



## 6007

It sort of scares me that I want to make him cry during sex. 
He came really close unexpectedly; I was kissing his back and shoulders and he was sobbing almost, and then I asked quietly in his ear "are you ok?" He said it felt so good it almost made him want to cry. 
I backed off a bit because I wasn't sure it was a good idea to push him that far, because it's all new territory for him and between us, but given I wasn't touching his body below the waist the intensity was surprising.
now the idea of making him cry, if he wants to, is really exciting. 
He seems to have a lot of emotions and they need venting and I can help with that, if he feels safe and it is right and he consents. 

He is kind of beautiful when he cries.

and I love aftercare and so does he, we bond so much when I can cuddle and feed and bathe him. (Almost sounds like he's a baby. Lol.)


----------



## Kito

ripley said:


> I love kissing. In many ways it's better than sex. Sex is great because I lose touch with reality and go into an altered state but kissing is intimate and delicious. I used to kiss my HS sweetheart for hours. And I can kiss my Infj for hours... Or merely transfer air for thirty minutes at a time.


Hell yeah. One time I made out with this dude on and off for so long, we decided not to fuck that time 'cause it'd ruin the magic of it. It's hard to enjoy kissing someone for that long, you don't waste the opportunity. Also makes the pent-up desire come flooding out the next time you see each other.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Fuck the guys who approach me online looking to hook up and tell me that I have to earn their cock inside of me. I know what I'm looking for and I'm not wasting time for you to get ridiculously awesome head and for me to not get anything else. Pass

You can always spot the ones a mile away who are trying to play games and the ones who really have qualms about having sex on the first meeting


----------



## Bunny

Personally, I like french kissing but it's not better than sex :imo:


----------



## 6007

I just realized I know a lot of virgins over the age of 29. 
And ive dated two and had a quasi date with another.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I think I might have a new favorite. He's really good looking. He's 25, with a full head of hair and already greying. That's always really hot. 

He came really fast, but I'm willing to see him again. He's not as abusive as I'd like, which is fine. But there's something about him that I really like. It's his scent and his wit. And he's the right kind of affectionate, he's considerate and likes to eat pussy. And not cold like me. 

I really do like his scent. After he came, he was lying down on his back with his arms up and hands behind his head. I wasn't cuddling him, but I was snuggled up next to him. All I smelled was him and it was so strong. He was sweaty, too and all of it was turning me on so much. There he was, basking in his afterglow and I was getting wetter for him. Had an overwhelming desire to lick and smell his body


----------



## Juggernaut

WamphyriThrall said:


> I want to be fucked in this position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably end very badly, though. Time to stop watching videos


I have. It hurts.

I'm 5'4 and my S/O is 6'1 so I had my butt perched on a couch, but my body was essentially in that position until it hurt so bad and I gave up and he thought I passed the fuck out.

Should I feel ashamed that I gave up or proud that I tried it?


----------



## 6007

I hate The phrase "sexy time." 
Ugh. 

How... Juvenile and repulsive.


----------



## 6007

de_dust 2 said:


> I admit it.
> I suffer from a unique sexual preference known as anti-sexuality, meaning that i avoid sexual activity at all times and believe that gender is a load of bull.


I don't believe in gender either, it makes people pretty confused when I say that


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Girlfriend told me she won't blow me until I get some body chocolate. 

Wheyat, Amazon?


----------



## cinnabun

I just want someone to play with my ass. Like...damn. Can I get a little service here?


----------



## 6007

I really really love infj's sexual style. 
Let's be real here: I love sex. But I'm also picky about who I fuck and can't go to bed--or even kiss--anyone I don't resonate with 2 out of four areas. This guy has total resonance with me, and his mental attitude really does it for me. 
He seems to like to receive and channel/direct energy. 
As I'm attuned to energy and understand it intuitively, I find this incredibly appealing. To have someone who understands it as well as I do, but who uses it just a bit differently is... God damn that is sexy. 
If I get him angry during sex, he takes the anger and directs it at me in a controlled way, he becomes focused just enough to keep from hurting me, but not so much that it takes away his own pleasure and surrender. 
another thing I love about him is he does his sexual research. I knew another guy who was similar and they make good lovers because they understand anatomy and care about getting results and testing it out. Infj are nerds for sex; every one of them I've met takes major pride in their sexual performance. My infj female friend loves to share how she got her lover off thirty times in one session. (Too much for me but y'all have at it.
I am really looking forward to seeing what we get up to next. I think we are going to try magic. Not like card games but actual spell casting and ritual sex. Sex as prayer and meditation and creation. 

Sigh. Thank fucking god I found a weirdo.


----------



## AdroElectro

I've made it as clear as I possibly can that I am not going to get back into a relationship with my ex. I've made it clear to her that the best thing to do for her mental sanity is for us to just go our separate ways. I know and she knows that if she sleeps with me again it will just bring back old feelings and make her completely miserable. But she keeps on throwing herself at me. I'm sick of fighting it. Ultimately SHE is the only one responsible for her happiness, she is the one responsible for her decisions. If she wants to drive up 2 and a half hours just to see me, to cheat on her husband, and fuck like rabbits, then I'm not going to stop her. I tried to do the right thing, I tried to be the sensible one. Also, just the mere thought of her bouncing on top of me again is enough to give me blue balls. :frustrating:


----------



## 6007

AdroElectro said:


> I've made it as clear as I possibly can that I am not going to get back into a relationship with my ex. I've made it clear to her that the best thing to do for her mental sanity is for us to just go our separate ways. I know and she knows that if she sleeps with me again it will just bring back old feelings and make her completely miserable. But she keeps on throwing herself at me. I'm sick of fighting it. Ultimately SHE is the only one responsible for her happiness, she is the one responsible for her decisions. If she wants to drive up 2 and a half hours just to see me, to cheat on her husband, and fuck like rabbits, then I'm not going to stop her. I tried to do the right thing, I tried to be the sensible one. Also, just the mere thought of her bouncing on top of me again is enough to give me blue balls. :frustrating:


That's the kind of shit that gets people shot in the face.
i do not at all judge you, but it would be a shame to be killed over something like that.


----------



## AdroElectro

ripley said:


> That's the kind of shit that gets people shot in the face.
> i do not at all judge you, but it would be a shame to be killed over something like that.


Thank you for the splash of cold water in the face. I'm the kind of person who if I was in that situation would put the blame on my wife, and myself for not being a good enough husband. Violence towards the other guy wouldn't really be something I would consider. But her husband's an idiot who thinks she can do no wrong, so I wouldn't put it past him. I will take it into consideration. I've still got 5 days to think things through and change my mind.


----------



## error_

I believe in you. Do the right thing.


----------



## AdroElectro

I think I've figured it out. The thing is, she's the best sexual partner I've ever had, and I'm the best she's ever had. And when we were together, we did it a LOT. I think what's happened is all that sex has carved a permanent reward circuit into our brains via dopamine, oxytocin, etc. We are literally addicted to each other. 

A good analogy would be a recovering heroin addict who's been clean for 4+ years and then a friend from their past all of a sudden gets in contact with them and heroin is all they ever talk about. The craving is that strong. So just like the recovering heroin addict, the only real solution is to cut all contact...


----------



## 6007

AdroElectro said:


> I think I've figured it out. The thing is, she's the best sexual partner I've ever had, and I'm the best she's ever had. And when we were together, we did it a LOT. I think what's happened is all that sex has carved a permanent reward circuit into our brains via dopamine, oxytocin, etc. We are literally addicted to each other.
> 
> A good analogy would be a recovering heroin addict who's been clean for 4+ years and then a friend from their past all of a sudden gets in contact with them and heroin is all they ever talk about. The craving is that strong. So just like the recovering heroin addict, the only real solution is to cut all contact...


Makes sense. 
what was special about the sex, was it the connection and the sex? Why did she marry someone else?
can you find someone else to supply you with your needs, to dull some of this addictive need?


----------



## AdroElectro

ripley said:


> Makes sense.
> what was special about the sex, was it the connection and the sex? Why did she marry someone else?
> can you find someone else to supply you with your needs, to dull some of this addictive need?


Well she's really tight, that's probably a big part of it lol. And yeah there's definitely a powerful connection between us. Unfortunately there's not really any kind of MENTAL connection. I absolutely can not spend the rest of my life with someone without mental stimulation, so I broke up with her. 

She married him because she's crazy and can't stand being alone. She even told him to his face that she considers him second best, and that she would leave him in an instant if I wanted her back. And he married her anyway. They're both idiots.

The story is, I had no intention of ever coming back into her life. I know it's unhealthy, and I thought she hated me. But I noticed she had me unblocked me on Facebook, and I've been curious to know her MBTI for a really long time. So I messaged her and asked. That's ALL I wanted, was to know her MBTI lol. I thought she was just going to block me again and that would be that. Instead she's been throwing herself at me for 4 straight days now, and the cravings just keep getting stronger and stronger. I finally found out she's an ESFP though, so at least I got what I originally wanted -_- That also explains the lack of mental stimulation.


I don't know if I could find someone else, I'm still brand new to the game. I could probably find someone on Tinder maybe if I tried hard enough. Masturbating probably wouldn't help, because it would be to the thought of her, and that would just reinforce the reward circuit. I'm also in the middle of attempting NoFap, so that's not helping. I meant it when I said I had blue balls yesterday just thinking of her. I'm so backed up from NoFap that I actually pissed jizz!


----------



## Kito

Having a really sensitive gag reflex is annoying. It's not only that I can't deepthroat, but even if I'm going down on a girl (or rimming a dude I guess) I can get it from stretching my tongue too far. Evidently I haven't put enough stuff down there yet for it to realise it's not needed.


----------



## 6007

Tinder or okc can be good for getting you used to meeting new people. You don't have to worry about the results, just trying something different and keeping occupied. 

i meet people at events mostly. I go to conferences and other meetups and dancing so it's not too bad. I'm highly introverted and awkward as fuck but it can work even for me. So you might be lucky too.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I had a dream that Louie CK molested me in a Burger King then ran away


----------



## Kore

Kito said:


> Having a really sensitive gag reflex is annoying. It's not only that I can't deepthroat, but even if I'm going down on a girl (or rimming a dude I guess) I can get it from stretching my tongue too far. Evidently I haven't put enough stuff down there yet for it to realise it's not needed.


Lol that sucks. When I was a little kid I didn't want the doctor to put that stupid popsicle stick in my mouth to hold my tongue down because it made me gag. I practiced in the mirror how to open my mouth so he wouldn't have to. I can reach into my mouth and hold onto my uvula though without gagging. The trick is to tell yourself that you're not choking. Just relax as much as you can and over time you should achieve control.


----------



## Fredward

Kito said:


> Having a really sensitive gag reflex is annoying. It's not only that I can't deepthroat, but even if I'm going down on a girl (or rimming a dude I guess) I can get it from stretching my tongue too far. Evidently I haven't put enough stuff down there yet for it to realise it's not needed.


You tried that thing where you squeeze your thumb?


----------



## Hypaspist

I forgot how good _release _is. It's been too damn long. Not sure if stimulation or time away affects distance and volume more. Still conducting experiments to discover how chemical release is affected, and how it affects relationships the day after. There's so much online, it's difficult to sift through the truth and the internet science.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He's so introverted. I don't know a whole lot about him. We both suck at small talk. When we're not having sex, the silence is kind of awkward.

I always forget how thick he is


----------



## joshman108

Every time I see a couple and the girl only comes up to the guys chest I think "Ya. That dick really fills her up".


----------



## AdroElectro

Had sex this weekend. I had to take it slow at first, but then I got into some kind of zone and was able to last forever. It went on so long that I actually got bored lol, that has never happened to me before. She came 8 times. It was a good night.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I guess I do have a bird fetish.

(I mean, this isn't a sudden epiphany or anything, but)


----------



## Morpheus83

I think I'm developing a strong crush on a 46 year old ESFP man. Strange how I tend to be most attracted to xSFP guys.


----------



## Hypaspist

Apparently I'm having dreams about needing to get laid _pronto_​ and loss of power.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I am put off from eating squid ever again (unless its salt and pepper squid that shit tastes amazing)... because.. cum smells like raw squid! ..I was really put off after I gave this guy a uhh... *bj*, his area smelt disgusting, and I never thought IT would have a ...smooth plasticy (is texture the right word?), I thought it would've felt more like... skin.. And the fact that... cum actually feels dry instead of... ermm more wet I was like.
NO, NEVER EVER AGAIN. I AM NEVER EVER GOING TO GIVE A BJ AGAIN.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Also I forgot to say, I'm attracted to girls with short hair cuts, they look cuter than actual guys... but then they're girls so I don't go after them because I'm not a lesbian.


----------



## marblecloud95

Rinnie said:


> Horny as fuck and nobody is here to do anything about it. Sigh.
> 
> I really need a good dicking.


Why not send Noctis a PM, he sounds like he's got some serious thirst.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Maria Bello. Second in my girl fantasy crush list.


----------



## jonkay92

Um ... I can suck my own penis. 

I used to be an escort. 

There are videos of me having sex circulating around on the web.

For me sex is a form of self harm but also a form of self love. 

I once gave a blow job to a man at a urinal.

I have slight Daddy issues.

I have issues.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Was sitting in my final and noticed that holy fucking shit, there are some hot underclassmen. When I was an underclassman, I never fucked the kids in my year, I was always looking at older guys- the seniors, juniors, grad students, TAs. I'm just starting to look at guys my age and I've never done that before. Maybe the guys who were around me at that time just weren't that attractive to me lol.


----------



## with water

Okay. I DID have sexual relations with that womyn.


----------



## TwistedMuses

8 months of being single.
8 months of being sexless.
Thirst is non-existent. :laughing:


----------



## 6007

Distortions said:


> I guess I do have a bird fetish.
> 
> (I mean, this isn't a sudden epiphany or anything, but)


Ok so... I find this intriguing, if you don't mind explaining more. 
If you do mind, carry on.


----------



## 6007

accidentally had text message sex with a friend yesterday.

...I have realized he needs a barrier to have sex. Like, it has to happen in not-reality.

Text message. Skype. That kind of stuff.


Hm.


----------



## Strayfire

ripley said:


> accidentally had text message sex with a friend yesterday.
> 
> ...I have realized he needs a barrier to have sex. Like, it has to happen in not-reality.
> 
> Text message. Skype. That kind of stuff.
> 
> 
> Hm.


Oh yeah, I'm a textual intercourse whore.

Done with guys, girls, even several at a time.

Just it never seems to translate into real life.

Ah well.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Strayfire said:


> Oh yeah, I'm a textual intercourse whore.
> 
> Done with guys, girls, even several at a time.
> 
> Just it never seems to translate into real life.
> 
> Ah well.


I just see it as practice for the "real thing". 

For the longest time, my friends joked that I was the sluttiest virgin they knew of.

Chances are, I was just more open about the things I would or would not do!


----------



## Strayfire

WamphyriThrall said:


> I just see it as practice for the "real thing".
> 
> For the longest time, my friends joked that I was the sluttiest virgin they knew of.
> 
> Chances are, I was just more open about the things I would or would not do!


Spank me :3

HARDER!


----------



## Saturnian Devil

I wanna bang my boyfriend already. We've been together long enough and I'm tired of waiting. -.- 

Yup that's it I'm having my way with him next weekend.


----------



## Rambing_Genius

I don't know why, but I've always been... revolted[?] by the idea of anything going inside my body. Not referring to digesting things; that's required for survival, obviously. But when it comes to sex toys, sex organs, and limbs, I can't stand thinking about it. I end up feeling downright nauseous when reading an article about fisting and such.
I've tried to get over it via masturbation. Long story short, it ended badly. Not doing that again. 

It's definitely not a "phobia" of sorts, nor a "crude" mindset. I definitely approve of the general principle of lovers desiring physical contact. I'd actually like to experience such pleasure; it sounds spectacular. I'd like to now what people mean when they boast about an intense orgasm. It's just the nauseous feeling, the pit in the stomach, the shuddering, and the bile rising to the throat when the this-goes-inside-this process comes up. I don't know how to place a label on it, nor find any adivce via Google to help.

Perhaps it's just anxiety. Perhaps it's just elevated due to minor germaphobia. Either way, it's just so bothersome that I don't think I'll even get to experience sex. After listening to people give others shit for still being virgins, I'll probably only admit this once and only here. 

At least I've gotten it off my chest. That itself is definitely a step in the right direction, I suppose.


----------



## 6007

Strayfire said:


> Oh yeah, I'm a textual intercourse whore.
> 
> Done with guys, girls, even several at a time.
> 
> Just it never seems to translate into real life.
> 
> Ah well.


I've done that with two people at once too. Totally coincidental.
People get horny and think of me.

Not my fault.


----------



## 6007

Strayfire said:


> Spank me :3
> 
> HARDER!


...wait... what is going on right here?


----------



## Kito

WamphyriThrall said:


> Eh, small cocks have their advantages. They're cute, and unlike some of the monsters out there, don't take attention away from other noteworthy body parts. Plus, there should be less pain.
> 
> What is small, anyway? Unless we're talking about an enlarged clit, or something. I'm around 5.5 and have always been fine with that. It sounds like a shallow reason to reject someone over. Then again, I've never gotten the obsession over genitalia, so if I meet someone and feel attraction towards them, it's not going to disappear if I find out they have this or that between their legs.
> 
> Why go through something if you know you're going to be disappointed by the results?


Blowjobs are also way easier to give to smaller/more average guys and they seem to enjoy it way more 'cause of it.


----------



## 6007

Morfy Kitty said:


> I wish I had someone to teach me the arts of great sex. I'm so inexperienced


If that's what you want, you'll find it. 
The first step is knowing what you want. Then you can recognize it when you find it!

There are many of us who are all inexperienced in lots of sex stuff too, there's always more to learn!


----------



## Morfy

ripley said:


> If that's what you want, you'll find it.
> The first step is knowing what you want. Then you can recognize it when you find it!
> 
> There are many of us who are all inexperienced in lots of sex stuff too, there's always more to learn!


Ha, I guess I don't really know what I want anymore. Maybe I should work on myself first uwu


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Morfy Kitty said:


> Ha, I guess I don't really know what I want anymore. Maybe I should work on myself first uwu


I heard the male soul is located next to the prostate.


----------



## Morfy

Luke Skywalker said:


> I heard the male soul is located next to the prostate.


Are you telling me to take it up the butt :blushed:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Morfy Kitty said:


> Are you telling me to take it up the butt :blushed:


free will. you run your own butt


* *




yes.


----------



## Morfy

Luke Skywalker said:


> free will. you run your own butt


I'm drunk and you're confusing me :crying:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Morfy Kitty said:


> I'm drunk and you're confusing me :crying:


do it do it do it


----------



## Morfy

Luke Skywalker said:


> do it do it do it


Do what now, youre sending me mixed messages here ;;


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Morfy Kitty said:


> Do what now, youre sending me mixed messages here ;;


Your homework duhza


----------



## Morfy

Luke Skywalker said:


> Your homework duhza


I never did my homework uwu


----------



## Kurt Wagner

gotta do this anatomy shit. examine the surface of your soul with your longest finger and record your moans and gasps findings in an mp3 file. Send it here.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Morfy Kitty said:


> I never did my homework uwu


you better start quick then yo you gun be dumb if you dont


----------



## Morfy

Luke Skywalker said:


> gotta do this anatomy shit. examine the surface of your soul with your longest finger and record your moans and gasps findings in an mp3 file. Send it here.


Dafuq is a sould


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Morfy Kitty said:


> Dafuq is a sould


It's your soul, I just put the D in there


----------



## Morfy

Luke Skywalker said:


> you better start quick then yo you gun be dumb if you dont


Nyah fuck that


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Morfy Kitty said:


> Nyah fuck that


----------



## Morfy

Luke Skywalker said:


> It's your soul, I just put the D in there


You love the D don't you?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Morfy Kitty said:


> You love the D don't you?


Yeah, I put it here and there.

Like, instead of saying dreamt, I say dreamed. can you believe dis stuff

what if i do


----------



## Morfy

Luke Skywalker said:


> Yeah, I put it here and there.
> 
> Like, instead of saying dreamt, I say dreamed. can you believe dis stuff
> 
> what if i do


You also say dis instead of this. So thirsty


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Morfy Kitty said:


> You also say dis instead of this. So thirsty


im not dhirsdy

sdop id


----------



## Cesspool

I also posted this in the "why the hell does this turn me on" thread.

I'll just list out my major fetishes, they are kinda weird:

-vore/giantessism/macrophilia (This is by far the most dominant fetish of mine)

-Girls with knives are so sexy, especially if they lick and swallow the blood and stuff after they cut someone

-Erotic Asphyxiation (I like to both get choked and to choke)

Those are the main ones, then there are "sub" fetishes that grow from these - I like when girls step on me, I like when girls stuff themselves with food, I like looking down girls' throats, I like when girls lick things, etc. 

I am very submissive sexually which 70% of women don't go for. Oh well, such is life.

(Don't think I'm weird I just like this stuff idk why).


----------



## marblecloud95

Cesspool said:


> I also posted this in the "why the hell does this turn me on" thread.
> 
> I'll just list out my major fetishes, they are kinda weird:
> 
> -vore/giantessism/macrophilia (This is by far the most dominant fetish of mine)
> 
> -Girls with knives are so sexy, especially if they lick and swallow the blood and stuff after they cut someone
> 
> -Erotic Asphyxiation (I like to both get choked and to choke)
> 
> Those are the main ones, then there are "sub" fetishes that grow from these - I like when girls step on me, I like when girls stuff themselves with food, I like looking down girls' throats, I like when girls lick things, etc.
> 
> I am very submissive sexually which 70% of women don't go for. Oh well, such is life.
> 
> (Don't think I'm weird I just like this stuff idk why).


Nah dude, honestly everybody has their quircks, I bet your a real catch for any lucky women out there.


----------



## Cesspool

marblecloud95 said:


> Nah dude, honestly everybody has their quircks, I bet your a real catch for any lucky women out there.


Thanks dude :happy:


----------



## marblecloud95

Cesspool said:


> Thanks dude :happy:


Yeah, just look at this guy, he had some quirks but he still found love and a family.


----------



## Cesspool

marblecloud95 said:


> Yeah, just look at this guy, he had some quirks but he still found love and a family.


Are you mocking me?


----------



## Freelancepoliceman

I have a fetish of being stabbed or choked to death by a woman, though come to think of it I might be attracted to a situation in which the roles were reversed. Things I'm more of an equal switch in are bondage, general torture, dismemberment, and emotional dependence.


----------



## Miriamisfj

Sex in a carwash.... now something I want to try.... lol....


----------



## Strayfire

Miriamisfj said:


> Sex in a carwash.... now something I want to try.... lol....


Sex in the car while it's being washed or sex while being washed by a carwash? 

I can imagine one would involve a lot of bubbles, but at least people can't say it's something dirty


----------



## Kito

Luke Skywalker said:


> gotta do this anatomy shit. examine the surface of your soul with your longest finger and record your moans and gasps findings in an mp3 file. Send it here.


y'know, it's much more fun if you come and hear the findings for yourself.


----------



## Miriamisfj

Strayfire said:


> Sex in the car while it's being washed or sex while being washed by a carwash?
> 
> I can imagine one would involve a lot of bubbles, but at least people can't say it's something dirty


In the car, While the car is being washed of course.


----------



## Catwalk

One time I *inserted* a finger within my anal cavity approximately 2 1/2 inches & felt a *turd* - I presume a previous dinner yet to shit out. 

_________

Complied.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Uhm, yeah, going with what the previous poster said...

I find buttholes to be strangely cute. Always shaved, preferably clean, sometimes bleached. They catch my eye when said person is bending over.


----------



## Miniblini

Catwalk said:


> One time I *inserted* a finger within my anal cavity approximately 2 1/2 inches & felt a *turd* - I presume a previous dinner yet to shit out.
> 
> _________
> 
> Complied.


:shocked: What happened next?


I am really attracted to ears. Nice and large, with big lobes. I get really jealous, because my ears are freakishly small.


----------



## 6007

He just texted he wants to use all of my holes. 
That was my request before we ever fucked and I'm 
glad he's into it.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Lol. Ok.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Amarna Miller is one of my new favourite porn stars.


* *
















:blushed:


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Finally had sex with the SO. I don't think words can describe how awesome it felt. He knew what he was doing, and I can definitely say he's a million times better than my ex was. 

Of course, I made sure I returned the favor. Too bad it'll likely be a while before my boyfriend and I get to fuck again though. Maybe for my birthday. Can't go wrong with birthday sex lol


----------



## Westey

Priorities... Am I right?


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Nerdy as it may be:

Had the best phone sex of my life last night. Still reeling from the high. I'm not saying it's better than real sex; I feel like its point is to *remind* me of the real thing. But as imaginative as my thinking can be....that was just excellent. They read me perfectly and apparently vice versa.


----------



## Bunny

My one ex used to nibble my earlobes often, I'd have these little marks on them after from it.
It was pretty hot.


----------



## 95134hks

ripley said:


> I cannot wait to see my infj. Dirty talk and fapping is only getting me so far here. I'm like. Seriously hungry for jibberish howling sweaty spit covered sex. Ugh. This is the longest I've gone without sex since being single I think and I almost want to cry.
> Like for real.
> I am starting to have cry sex fantasies even, where I want to get paddled until I cry and then punish him until he cries and then after care for hours.
> 
> 
> I MUST WAIT TWO WEEKS


So you must still be waiting and in the meantime torturing yourself with fantasies.


----------



## g_w

ripley said:


> I'm very much like this.
> Some people have voices that make me cum.


Ah, so I infer you are into "aural sex" ? :frustrating:


----------



## g_w

ripley said:


> I cannot wait to see my infj. Dirty talk and fapping is only getting me so far here. I'm like. Seriously hungry for jibberish howling sweaty spit covered sex. Ugh. This is the longest I've gone without sex since being single I think and I almost want to cry.
> Like for real.
> I am starting to have cry sex fantasies even, where I want to get paddled until I cry and then punish him until he cries and then after care for hours.
> 
> 
> I MUST WAIT TWO WEEKS


Just noticed your screen name. 

Nuke it from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## 95134hks

Saturnian Snow said:


> I wanna bang my boyfriend already. We've been together long enough and I'm tired of waiting. -.-
> 
> Yup that's it I'm having my way with him next weekend.


Females always manage to come out of their shell eventually. It is always just a matter of time.

I love it when that finally happens.


----------



## Bunny

You guys can quote more than one person within the same post just an FYI.


----------



## 95134hks

StrangeINFP said:


> I am put off from eating squid ever again (unless its salt and pepper squid that shit tastes amazing)... because.. cum smells like raw squid! ..I was really put off after I gave this guy a uhh... *bj*, his area smelt disgusting, and I never thought IT would have a ...smooth plasticy (is texture the right word?), I thought it would've felt more like... skin.. And the fact that... cum actually feels dry instead of... ermm more wet I was like.
> NO, NEVER EVER AGAIN. I AM NEVER EVER GOING TO GIVE A BJ AGAIN.


Females taste similar to raw oysters.

I happen to like both however.


----------



## Miniblini

Occams Chainsaw said:


> When I was in the last year of high school I played Hamlet for a production to get out of class and there was this girl in the year below me who told me when she was a baby she used to play with people's earlobes to fall asleep. I thought it was a little weird and dismissed it. She said one day she'd catch me by surprise and show me how good it feels.
> 
> So I was sat on the wings one night waiting for my scene and out of nowhere she came sat herself on my lap and started to play with my earlobe, rubbing it between her first two fingers and her thumb. It was the first time I'd had anybody try that but it was fucking awesome. They got hot and tingly and I fell into a state where I was both absolutely relaxed, ready to go to sleep and turned on and aroused. If it hadn't been for a vigilant stage hand, I'd have missed my cue, for sure. After that, I made earlobe play a big part of my sexual experience. Massaging, sucking, kissing, little bites... It's amazing.
> 
> Most people don't seem to go for ears right away but I think by bringing it in early by making nibbling a part of the progression from kissing they realise how good it feels and are more receptive.


I do that. I have always rubbed my ears. For me, though, my ears have to be cold.

Oh, god, I didn't even think my ear rubbing could be sexual. 



WamphyriThrall said:


> Probably because they smell, and have sticky, yellow substance leaking out all the time! XD


:shocked: What is wrong with your ears that they smell and leak!? Oh no!


----------



## 95134hks

Wytch said:


> You guys can quote more than one person within the same post just an FYI.


That really only makes perfect sense when all the posts are related somehow. Most of the time posts are completely unrelated.


----------



## 95134hks

TwistedMuses said:


> 8 months of being single.
> 8 months of being sexless.
> Thirst is non-existent. :laughing:


I met a female at a bar once who told me she only needed a one night's stand and whether that was ok with me?

Obviously it was ok with me.

You can try hooking up at a bar and just be honest about it.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Miniblini said:


> I do that. I have always rubbed my ears. For me, though, my ears have to be cold.
> 
> Oh, god, I didn't even think my ear rubbing could be sexual.


I've played with ice a few times (frozen fruit does the trick too) and when we'd finished messing around during the comedown I put a cube on the back of her ear until it was really cold. My hands freezing, of course. You rub them after that and then wait until you see them warming back up, getting red like your hands when you get in after being out in the cold, friction creating a comfortable burn/tingle sensation, wait until you can feel the heat you're generating, then go kiss it, wrap your tongue around the earlobe, suck coming off it, peck it... just generally embracing. It's a nice way to give them some comfort after a particularly intense session. Because it's not overtly sexual, in the way embracing nipples is, there's a kind of innocent intimacy there. It's fun.


----------



## 95134hks

Rinnie said:


> I just want someone to play with my ass. Like...damn. Can I get a little service here?


Some females are just that way.

I remember one named Phyllis.

She was into spankings and also requested the Hershey Bar Road.

Judy was similar but not as much as Phyllis.

Not unusual.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

95134hks said:


> Females always manage to come out of their shell eventually. It is always just a matter of time.
> 
> I love it when that finally happens.


Depends. We would've done it sooner but we don't live together and happen to be busy people so we've had to put it off for awhile. But I'm not mad about that really. Waiting allowed us to get to know each other well beyond sex. 

And that's what made it a million times better once it finally happened.


----------



## 95134hks

Miriamisfj said:


> Some days I wish I had not agreed to the no sex (aka. Not having sex again for an unknown amount of time) before commitment thing my current boyfriend is in. I get his reasoning, I too am a christian. But I really just want to sleep next to him entwined and that is never going to happen if it stays in the avoiding temptation territory. I want way more waking up in the same house laughing at the pre-coffee face he pulls. I want the tingles you only get when being caressed by someone you love.


There are lots of good-Catholic-girl jokes about that.

Bottom line is that a Catholic girl will go almost all the way but not quite.

I guess Protestants are not as liberated as I previously thought.

Usually when people say "Christian" it really means "Protestant."


----------



## 95134hks

Etherea said:


> So first off I'd like to say that I know this is probably not going to be easy for some. But remind yourselves, despite your reputation here (if you even care), if you can't confess to things here where you'll probably never have to look anyone in the eye (unless you want), then how will you ever get this type of thing off your chest?
> 
> I'm gonna get the ball rolling with a few things that I've either told nobody or only have told an SO.
> 
> Here it goes:
> 
> -when I was younger, I really wanted to become a stripper or a pornstar. I thought if I could find the right atmosphere somewhere, I would greatly enjoy it and find it empowering. Normally I'm quite shy and mild mannered, so I'd be showing a side of me very few people have seen. I gave up on it because those women are objectified harshly and I'm too much of a sissy to take it.
> -I've always been interested in performing oral sex on yourself. A lot of people think its weird, but I always thought it was kinda hot. Either watching or doing it myself (but I'm definitely not flexible enough).
> -I have an attraction to really feminine looking trans women.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so now it's your turn. Please don't leave me hanging here airing my dirty laundry alone. Contribute! You know you want to...


Looks like Etheria has been gone for the past 2 years.

I wonder if she ever got her fantasies ?!

Stripping is simply exhibitionism and that is fairly common for most females and some males.

So that part of it seems fairly normal.

The rest seems fairly abnormal.


----------



## Bunny

More guys should be into that, I mean I'm a sub so, I do enjoy being bossed around and I like _some_ rough stuff (but nothing extreme at all).
I also really like the little intimate moments too and they can mean just as much (or more) than the rough.
& It's not like I always need it to be rough nor do I always need it to be intimate but a healthy balance would be ideal.

I really need sleep, I'm saying too much. ushes down Fe:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He could be a new favorite depending on how things go. I just need him to beat me. He hasn't delivered on that promise yet. But it's always the abuse coupled with a small amount of affection that moves someone to the top of my list.

I have a lot of sex, but I'm rarely intimate with someone. I kind of miss that


----------



## 95134hks

Saturnian Snow said:


> Depends. We would've done it sooner but we don't live together and happen to be busy people so we've had to put it off for awhile. But I'm not mad about that really. Waiting allowed us to get to know each other well beyond sex.
> 
> And that's what made it a million times better once it finally happened.


One female named Laura made me wait about 2 years. We did all the various Catholic things in the meantime (if you know any of the good-Catholic-girl jokes) and then one day she surprised me and pulled out all the stops.

Unfortunately for her by then I had already started dating other females. So waiting too long is a death sentence for the relationship. I figured after a year that she was not really interested in me and our dating was just a convenience for her -- she did not like to go places alone.

On the other hand, first date sex tends to spoil you I think and then you expect sex all the time.

Not everyone is in the mood all the time.

I am guessing that not counting one night stands and first date flings, the average wait is about 2 to 3 weeks. Maybe even a month.

Not sure. Would be curious to know what others think about this.

For me, I never expect sex on a first date but am simply pleasantly surprised when that happens. I would say the incidence is 10%.

Second date sex is extremely rare. Usually on the second date people are trying to decide if they want to date anymore.

Third or fourth date sex seems more common. Or waiting about a month.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

95134hks said:


> One female named Laura made me wait about 2 years. We did all the various Catholic things in the meantime (if you know any of the good-Catholic-girl jokes) and then one day she surprised me and pulled out all the stops.
> 
> Unfortunately for her by then I had already started dating other females. So waiting too long is a death sentence for the relationship. I figured after a year that she was not really interested in me and our dating was just a convenience for her -- she did not like to go places alone.
> 
> On the other hand, first date sex tends to spoil you I think and then you expect sex all the time.
> 
> Not everyone is in the mood all the time.
> 
> I am guessing that not counting one night stands and first date flings, the average wait is about 2 to 3 weeks. Maybe even a month.
> 
> Not sure. Would be curious to know what others think about this.
> 
> For me, I never expect sex on a first date but am simply pleasantly surprised when that happens. I would say the incidence is 10%.
> 
> Second date sex is extremely rare. Usually on the second date people are trying to decide if they want to date anymore.
> 
> Third or fourth date sex seems more common. Or waiting about a month.


I am turned off by FWB and one night stands. Not my thing. I prefer sex within committed relationships. There is something about getting to know someone on a deeper level and developing trust before sleeping with them. It's better for me. 

I move slowly in relationships anyways. Sex isn't something I care to rush. It can take months to about a year for me. But some guys are just pushy sooooo...


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

95134hks said:


> You can still be an Ivy League frat boy. Even in the UK. It just means your frat brothers are all nobility, chap.


We don't have the Ivy League. We go to Oxbridge. And either way you look at it we're the ones who end up in power :wink:


----------



## 95134hks

Occams Chainsaw said:


> We don't have the Ivy League. We go to Oxbridge. And either way you look at it we're the ones who end up in power :wink:


Yup, Oxbridge -- Oxford, Cambridge, Sandhurst ... I have Brit friends who went to them all.

Your version of Harvard and Yale.

We had a director in one of the companies I worked for who was from Cambridge and he could never get over himself.

Even though the company fizzled and died he was all about himself through all the downsizings and layoffs.

I thought it was all funny-sad. Perhaps very British and all -- keeping a stiff upper lip and all that.


----------



## drmiller100

95134hks said:


> Yup do you know what that means frat boy?



I was in a fraternity. Anything wrong with that?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

95134hks said:


> Yup, Oxbridge, Oxford, Cambridge, Sandhurst ... I have Brit friends who went to them all.
> 
> Your version of Harvard and Yale.
> 
> We had a director in one of the companies I worked for who was from Cambridge and he could never get over himself.
> 
> Even though the company fizzled and died he was all about himself through all the downsizings and layoffs.
> 
> I thought it was all funny-sad. Perhaps very British and all -- keeping a stiff upper lip and all that.


Don't forget the Regiment. It's all well and good going to Sandhurst but unless you experience Cav mess you're just another face in the crowd. 

I didn't used to believe the hype until while applying to study at university after serving I had an ex-Life Guard have a chat with me during the interview process, and then another friend's dad help me secure an internship in a place I had no business even applying to. Life's a social game. INTJs on this forum should realise it sooner rather than later.



drmiller100 said:


> I was in a fraternity. Anything wrong with that?


Only if you're on the outside or if the alumni aren't top notch. Then, you're just hazing for the fun of it and who does that!?


----------



## 6007

95134hks said:


> I was being dead serious.
> 
> I know of 3 females who have had the same experience as you.
> 
> Not sure what you thought was flippant.
> 
> I was not being flippant.
> 
> I was serious about the pistol too.
> 
> College date rape is a widespread serious issue.
> Females at colleges although they are under 21 should be allowed to pack pistols for their own self defense.


Because people under 21 rarely make errors in judgment and should definitely be given weapons, particularly when inebriated. 

You have any actual experience being raped? Just curious. 

Also, bear in mind I called your response cutesy as well as flippant. Your manner of speaking does not inspire confidence in either your judgment or intent, and I point this out so that you may better yourself, not because I care.


----------



## 95134hks

ripley said:


> Because people under 21 rarely make errors in judgment and should definitely be given weapons, particularly when inebriated.
> 
> You have any actual experience being raped? Just curious.
> 
> Also, bear in mind I called your response cutesy as well as flippant. Your manner of speaking does not inspire confidence in either your judgment or intent, and I point this out so that you may better yourself, not because I care.


I am too old to change.

My style had developed over decades.

The only thing that worries me about giving girls guns is the suicide risk.

The legal age for a pistol is 21.

By 21 all 3 of the females I knew had already been raped.

I have no experience with rape, no.

I have two experiences with violent crime but neither involves rape.

If I had had my 45ACP with me those two times history would have been different and two groups of criminals would not have gotten away alive.


----------



## 95134hks

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Don't forget the Regiment. It's all well and good going to Sandhurst but unless you experience Cav mess you're just another face in the crowd.
> 
> I didn't used to believe the hype until while applying to study at university after serving I had an ex-Life Guard have a chat with me during the interview process, and then another friend's dad help me secure an internship in a place I had no business even applying to. Life's a social game. INTJs on this forum should realise it sooner rather than later.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you're on the outside or if the alumni aren't top notch. Then, you're just hazing for the fun of it and who does that!?


We (the USA) have many British Royal Navy and Royal Marine officers who are from Britannia Royal Naval College and from Sandhurst on our warships. I met a few. I enjoyed learning about Merry Olde England from them.


----------



## 6007

95134hks said:


> I am too old to change.
> 
> My style had developed over decades.
> 
> The only thing that worries me about giving girls guns is the suicide risk.
> 
> The legal age for a pistol is 21.
> 
> By 21 all 3 of the females I knew had already been raped.
> 
> I have no experience with rape, no.
> 
> I have two experiences with violent crime but neither involves rape.
> 
> If I had had my 45ACP with me those two times history would have been different and two groups of criminals would not have gotten away alive.


Alas, most rapes don't happen in front of witnesses. Some do, of course, but not the majority. 

I know many women personally, and half of them have experienced sexual assault. I shudder to think how many of
our dear men go through the same things and aren't taken seriously because "boys can't be raped." It is a real problem but weapons aren't exactly the answer. Educating people not to leverage sexual power and to understand basic boundaries are a better solution. 

And yes, you have a point. I don't have a gun because I don't want to be tempted to kill myself. Guns make it all too easy, whether a rape survivor or an average depressed person.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Putting a gun in their bag won't do much. Think about it: The places in which people would perform assaults would most generally be places in which the girl feels comfortable, especially since you said they were already dating the guys in your examples. Bag would not be clutched at her side, ready. She's having fun, getting to know someone... As nice as the idea is, the very fact that a man can over strength a woman (the problem you brought up initially) means that even if a gun were packed in her bag, getting to it seems difficult, since the first instinct of a rapist is to restrain. They wouldn't allow them the opportunity to draw a weapon. It's ultimately futile, except in maybe making people feel safer about having protection and thus letting them drop their guard. Do you want that, though? Them feeling a false sense of security? Further, even if they were to be extra careful, do you really want them pulling out a gun drunk?


----------



## 6007

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Putting a gun in their bag won't do much. Think about it: The places in which people would perform assaults would most generally be places in which the girl feels comfortable, especially since you said they were already dating the guys in your examples. Bag would not be clutched at her side, ready. She's having fun, getting to know someone... As nice as the idea is, the very fact that a man can over strength a woman (the problem you brought up initially) means that even if a gun were packed in her bag, getting to it seems difficult, since the first instinct of a rapist is to restrain. They wouldn't allow them the opportunity to draw a weapon. It's ultimately futile, except in maybe making people feel safer about having protection and thus letting them drop their guard. Do you want that, though? Them feeling a false sense of security? Further, even if they were to be extra careful, do you really want them pulling out a gun drunk?


Especially dangerous should the weapon be leveraged against the one it was made to protect.


----------



## 6007

In about three hours I will be having absolutely dirty sex!
so excited.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ripley said:


> Especially dangerous should the weapon be leveraged against the one it was made to protect.


I hope you don't find the way in which I went about my comment insensitive. It just seems like looking at it pragmatically and realistically was the best way to establish whether carrying a gun is really worth it.


----------



## 6007

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I hope you don't find the way in which I went about my comment insensitive. It just seems like looking at it pragmatically and realistically was the best way to establish whether carrying a gun is really worth it.


I understand. I can see also OP didn't mean to be cretinous either. 
It is a complex issue and it isn't easily solved in a little forum chat. 
Rape has been around since sex existed, even animals rape each other--horrifying to imagine. 
The whole world lacks basic boundaries, or basic respect for the physical rights of others. Rooted in childhood, many kids aren't taught their bodies are theirs, and they evolve and grow subject to others who haven't been taught either. 
It is a mess, like much of reality itself.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ripley said:


> I understand. I can see also OP didn't mean to be cretinous either.
> It is a complex issue and it isn't easily solved in a little forum chat.
> Rape has been around since sex existed, even animals rape each other--horrifying to imagine.
> The whole world lacks basic boundaries, or basic respect for the physical rights of others. Rooted in childhood, many kids aren't taught their bodies are theirs, and they evolve and grow subject to others who haven't been taught either.
> It is a mess, like much of reality itself.


Philosophically speaking, *do* you really own your body?

I think I've said this before on the forum but, on a lighter note, did you know that female baboons prostitute themselves in the wild? Scientists have observed an actual transactional process where sex is traded for food. Makes me laugh imagining a baboon red light district where they're leaning against trees, showing off their big, red asses, gesturing the males towards the leaf curtains. :laughing:


----------



## 6007

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Philosophically speaking, *do* you really own your body?
> 
> I think I've said this before on the forum but, on a lighter note, did you know that female baboons prostitute themselves in the wild? Scientists have observed an actual transactional process where sex is traded for food. Makes me laugh imagining a baboon red light district where they're leaning against trees, showing off their big, red asses, gesturing the males towards the leaf curtains. :laughing:


oooh I am not versed in philosophy so my first question is: if one doesn't own their own body, who does? If that is a pedestrian question, I own my ignorance. It is mine! You can't have it!

gimme a coconut and I'll flash mah
red butt
lol


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ripley said:


> oooh I am not versed in philosophy so my first question is: if one doesn't own their own body, who does? If that is a pedestrian question, I own my ignorance. It is mine! You can't have it!


The difficulty is making the question 'Do I own my body?' meaningful. Legally we would answer differently to philosophically too. In any case, I'd argue no. Just in terms of how we generally seem to interpret it:
If you did own your body, wouldn't prostitution be legal? What about drug consumption? Wouldn't you be able to put whatever you want in it? If you truly owned your body, wouldn't you be able to have sex under the age of 18? If you truly owned your body, how could people force you to go to war or prison? We're given privileges but I don't think we have total ownership in the general meaning of the word.

I'd argue that ownership, insomuch that somebody has 'entitlement' to something that others aren't allowed to use/access, doesn't make a lot of sense. On what basis do we grant that privilege? Why?


> gimme a coconut and I'll flash mah
> red butt
> lol


That's not usually how it works. First they flash it and *then* it's red :wink:


----------



## 6007

Occams Chainsaw said:


> The difficulty is making the question 'Do I own my body?' meaningful. Legally we would answer differently to philosophically too. In any case, I'd argue no. Just in terms of how we generally seem to interpret it:
> If you did own your body, wouldn't prostitution be legal? What about drug consumption? Wouldn't you be able to put whatever you want in it? If you truly owned your body, wouldn't you be able to have sex under the age of 18? If you truly owned your body, how could people force you to go to war or prison?
> 
> I'd argue that ownership, insomuch that somebody has 'entitlement' to something that others aren't allowed to use/access it, doesn't make a lot of sense. On what basis do we grant that privilege?
> 
> That's not usually how it works. Usually they flash it and *then* it's red :wink:


have skimmed this and already have several counter points but hair is dripping and must get ready for my date. GDI just when it got interesting. 
Off the top of my head the body exists in a world which then has laws rendering the ability to place body anywhere not quite plausible. Grrrrr. 

Date time with infj tho. Two months no sex. 
Damn it.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ripley said:


> Off the top of my head the body exists in a world which then has laws rendering the ability to place body anywhere not quite plausible.


You think you have intrinsic rights to your body. Why? Because you're sentient? Considering rights have developed over time, I'd argue the opposite of what you seem to be: That we start with no rights and then we gradually build a set of rules that allow us privileges that aren't intrinsic to us. I mean, the very fact that you were raped should indicate this. All that's stopping him is man-made law. 

Have a great time. We can get back into it once you've recovered!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I saw one guy yesterday that I haven't seen in months. Trying to see me was so frustrating that he actually threatened to stop trying to make plans. I've been busy. Out of all people, he should be the one to understand that the most. I was going to stop seeing him, but then I remembered he's the only one who's giving me abuse the way that I like it and he doesn't shy away from being the most perverted and sadistic that he can be. I cut the session short because I accidentally double booked myself, but saw it as an opportunity to prep my body for the second guy. 

ER had new dowel rods he used on me. The pain was really bad at certain points, but I never called out the safe word. It could've been much worse, but the thing I was worried about the most was having Guy2 see the lingering marks from the rods. I still have deep welts, but there are no markings on the skin. 

I actually went through drop on my way to see Guy2 and was fighting back the tears until I was distracted by dropping to my knees for him. There was too much going on with my body and thought it'd be better to reschedule, but I was already on my way to Guy2. I felt exhausted and dehydrated the whole day after seeing ER. So, I guess I went through drop the entire day, but I never said anything to ER and I never asked how he felt afterwards.

This was the second time I saw Guy2 and seeing him makes me think about what @ripley said about someone not liking you if they never take off their shirt. It makes me wonder if it's because we never gott to that point or if he's embarrassed about his body. Or an intimacy thing. He's a little bit older and he's not the ripped Air Force pilot, but I'd hate for any of my partners to feel self conscious.


----------



## 95134hks

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You think you have intrinsic rights to your body. Why? Because you're sentient? Considering rights have developed over time, I'd argue the opposite of what you seem to be: That we start with no rights and then we gradually build a set of rules that allow us privileges that aren't intrinsic to us. I mean, the very fact that you were raped should indicate this. All that's stopping him is man-made law.
> 
> Have a great time. We can get back into it once you've recovered!


Wow !!!

I take it back.

No way you are a frat boy.

My mistake sorry.


----------



## 95134hks

Occams Chainsaw said:


> The difficulty is making the question 'Do I own my body?' meaningful. Legally we would answer differently to philosophically too. In any case, I'd argue no. Just in terms of how we generally seem to interpret it:
> If you did own your body, wouldn't prostitution be legal? What about drug consumption? Wouldn't you be able to put whatever you want in it? If you truly owned your body, wouldn't you be able to have sex under the age of 18? If you truly owned your body, how could people force you to go to war or prison? We're given privileges but I don't think we have total ownership in the general meaning of the word.
> 
> I'd argue that ownership, insomuch that somebody has 'entitlement' to something that others aren't allowed to use/access, doesn't make a lot of sense. On what basis do we grant that privilege? Why?
> 
> That's not usually how it works. First they flash it and *then* it's red :wink:


Occam my dear chap, in the USA that "right" is granted by SCOTUS law.

However there is no way to grant the power over it.

We live in a high crime country.

Yet our people to the tune of 70% are not willing to take up their Rights Of Englishmen (which ironically Englishmen no longer have) and protect themselves.

Anyway, different topic for a different thread.

But the American mindset on that is totally different from the British.

Americans feel entitled. But there is no teeth behind that feeling of entitlement.


----------



## 95134hks

ripley said:


> oooh I am not versed in philosophy so my first question is: if one doesn't own their own body, who does? ...


The king. Or queen. Or Parliament. At least in Merry Olde England and most of the rest of the world.

This was probably most apparent during conscription during WW1.


----------



## 95134hks

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I hope you don't find the way in which I went about my comment insensitive. It just seems like looking at it pragmatically and realistically was the best way to establish whether carrying a gun is really worth it.


Well I suppose pepper spray would probably work just as well.

But lead is guaranteed.


----------



## 95134hks

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Putting a gun in their bag won't do much. Think about it: The places in which people would perform assaults would most generally be places in which the girl feels comfortable, especially since you said they were already dating the guys in your examples. Bag would not be clutched at her side, ready. She's having fun, getting to know someone... As nice as the idea is, the very fact that a man can over strength a woman (the problem you brought up initially) means that even if a gun were packed in her bag, getting to it seems difficult, since the first instinct of a rapist is to restrain. They wouldn't allow them the opportunity to draw a weapon. It's ultimately futile, except in maybe making people feel safer about having protection and thus letting them drop their guard. Do you want that, though? Them feeling a false sense of security? Further, even if they were to be extra careful, do you really want them pulling out a gun drunk?


It's not just the gun. The gun alone is not enough. It's the gun, the holster, the training, and the practice. Maybe pepper spray really is a more practical answer, maybe.


----------



## 95134hks

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You think you have intrinsic rights to your body. Why? Because you're sentient? Considering rights have developed over time, I'd argue the opposite of what you seem to be: That we start with no rights and then we gradually build a set of rules that allow us privileges that aren't intrinsic to us. I mean, the very fact that you were raped should indicate this. All that's stopping him is man-made law.
> 
> Have a great time. We can get back into it once you've recovered!





ripley said:


> Alas, most rapes don't happen in front of witnesses. Some do, of course, but not the majority...
> And yes, you have a point. I don't have a gun because I don't want to be tempted to kill myself. Guns make it all too easy, whether a rape survivor or an average depressed person.


So here is something that I don't get about the mentality of a rape victim. Perhaps one of the two of you could elucidate this for me somehow. I'll refer to your experience Ripley and to your powerful intellect Occam in the matter since I presume you have no rape experience -- and nor do I.

Girl gets raped by boy. Girl feels humiliated and depressed. Girl commits suicide.

Why oh why? Why blame and punish yourself?

Why does this seem so nonlinear to me?

If you truly want to kill somebody, why not get a pistol and pay your assailant a visit and kill him?

Or like my sisters would do, come get their brother and pay the assailant a visit and watch as big brother breaks every bone in the perp's body.

My sister actually told one of her dates that if he touched her again her brother would kill him and she would watch. Then she came and told me. So I asked her whether she really planned to see him again, and she said no. Ergo no need to make a pre-emptory visit. Problem was already solved.

Or am I again seeming too flippant to deserve a straight answer because I am supposedly "trivializing" the whole problem?


----------



## Morpheus83

When I was a teen, I sort of had a crush on William Ragsdale. Now I still think he looks pretty hot  For some reason, now it's not that unusual for me to be physically attracted to a number of men who're over 40.


----------



## WickerDeer

95134hks said:


> So here is something that I don't get about the mentality of a rape victim. Perhaps one of the two of you could elucidate this for me somehow. I'll refer to your experience Ripley and to your powerful intellect Occam in the matter since I presume you have no rape experience -- and nor do I.
> 
> Girl gets raped by boy. Girl feels humiliated and depressed. Girl commits suicide.
> 
> Why oh why? Why blame and punish yourself?
> 
> Why does this seem so nonlinear to me?
> 
> If you truly want to kill somebody, why not get a pistol and pay your assailant a visit and kill him?
> 
> Or like my sisters would do, come get their brother and pay the assailant a visit and watch as big brother breaks every bone in the perp's body.
> 
> My sister actually told one of her dates that if he touched her again her brother would kill him and she would watch. Then she came and told me. So I asked her whether she really planned to see him again, and she said no. Ergo no need to make a pre-emptory visit. Problem was already solved.
> 
> Or am I again seeming too flippant to deserve a straight answer because I am supposedly "trivializing" the whole problem?


It can take a long time for some rape victims to process the trauma. And society does do a lot of victim blaming. Girls grow up hearing what they should and shouldn't wear, how they should and shouldn't act, and despite how some like to paint victims as having some "victim complex" or something, many victims are actually people who take a great amount of responsibility for themselves and their actions. And it's not a far jump for a person who gets raped to think, "well if only I hadn't worn this" or "perhaps it was dumb for me to believe he would be telling the truth."

But it can take some time to realize and allot blame to another person. Not to mention, not all rape victims are people who are prone to go out and beat someone up or become violent easily. Not all have a strong support group with brothers or fathers who would help them. Some may turn to support, and have the support react in an ignorant way, "well...how were you dressed?" Some don't ever even tell anyone about it because of the shame and stigma attached to both sex and rape.

I remember when I lost my virginity to a date rape, I didn't even acknowledge it was rape (though I knew the definition and it was obviously "rape") for about ten years. I still don't care to go back in time and punish someone, and my only real desire would be to have never had it happen. However, it still haunts sometimes--though rarely consciously. I even had a dream about it a year or so ago after I had thought that I was over and past it, and in my dream I did tell him "I will fucking kill you if you ever touch my cat again" (yeah--"pussy" symbolism there...in my dream he tried to kill and smother my white cat, and I found it and revived it, and then threatened to kill him). The trauma around rape can affect someone in ways that are not obvious or easy to anticipate.

Unfortunately, it is often the case that people who are caring or empathetic will have more trouble being moved to harming others than those who simply had no conscience to begin with. I find this is true about suicide as well and it always makes me sad to see when someone kills themselves for feeling "worthless" or "hopeless," or to stop the pain, when there are others out there who would harm people just for fun, with nor remorse or concern for others.


----------



## drmiller100

95134hks said:


> So here is something that I don't get about the mentality of a rape victim. Perhaps one of the two of you could elucidate this for me somehow. I'll refer to your experience Ripley and to your powerful intellect Occam in the matter since I presume you have no rape experience -- and nor do I.
> 
> Girl gets raped by boy. Girl feels humiliated and depressed. Girl commits suicide.
> 
> Why oh why? Why blame and punish yourself?
> 
> Why does this seem so nonlinear to me?
> 
> If you truly want to kill somebody, why not get a pistol and pay your assailant a visit and kill him?
> 
> Or like my sisters would do, come get their brother and pay the assailant a visit and watch as big brother breaks every bone in the perp's body.
> 
> My sister actually told one of her dates that if he touched her again her brother would kill him and she would watch. Then she came and told me. So I asked her whether she really planned to see him again, and she said no. Ergo no need to make a pre-emptory visit. Problem was already solved.
> 
> Or am I again seeming too flippant to deserve a straight answer because I am supposedly "trivializing" the whole problem?


This is a REALLY good question, and it does deserve a truly good response. I can tell by your question you truly want to understand, and you are not being flippant. 

But this is the wrong thread. I'd ask you to please go start a new thread, and I'd love to discuss this, so please tag me. 

Thank you.


----------



## 95134hks

Meltedsorbet said:


> It can take a long time for some rape victims to process the trauma. And society does do a lot of victim blaming. Girls grow up hearing what they should and shouldn't wear, how they should and shouldn't act, and despite how some like to paint victims as having some "victim complex" or something, many victims are actually people who take a great amount of responsibility for themselves and their actions. And it's not a far jump for a person who gets raped to think, "well if only I hadn't worn this" or "perhaps it was dumb for me to believe he would be telling the truth."
> 
> But it can take some time to realize and allot blame to another person. Not to mention, not all rape victims are people who are prone to go out and beat someone up or become violent easily. Not all have a strong support group with brothers or fathers who would help them. Some may turn to support, and have the support react in an ignorant way, "well...how were you dressed?" Some don't ever even tell anyone about it because of the shame and stigma attached to both sex and rape.
> 
> I remember when I lost my virginity to a date rape, I didn't even acknowledge it was rape (though I knew the definition and it was obviously "rape") for about ten years. I still don't care to go back in time and punish someone, and my only real desire would be to have never had it happen. However, it still haunts sometimes--though rarely consciously. I even had a dream about it a year or so ago after I had thought that I was over and past it, and in my dream I did tell him "I will fucking kill you if you ever touch my cat again" (yeah--"pussy" symbolism there...in my dream he tried to kill and smother my white cat, and I found it and revived it, and then threatened to kill him). The trauma around rape can affect someone in ways that are not obvious or easy to anticipate.
> 
> Unfortunately, it is often the case that people who are caring or empathetic will have more trouble being moved to harming others than those who simply had no conscience to begin with. I find this is true about suicide as well and it always makes me sad to see when someone kills themselves for feeling "worthless" or "hopeless," or to stop the pain, when there are others out there who would harm people just for fun, with nor remorse or concern for others.


Thanks MS.

I guess I am not wired to understand the female psyche.

My middle sister is tough, and always has been. She is a fighter. She and my mom got into a fist fight once in the dining room. I heard the commotion from my bedroom and came running out and jumped between them.

My sister is taller than our mom and my sister is a gymnast, so my mom would not have stood a chance, and since my sister was more formidable I had to put my back to my mom and face my sister so I could block and catch her punches. Sounds like really white trash cat fighting but we were not white trash.

Then I embraced my sister in a bear hug and held her to calm her down. These two females (my mom and sis) did not like each other. It was my mom's fault no question. But the point is my sister has always been a fighter.

On that date where she was inappropriately touched her fight response kicked in, although she kept her calm and basically told the perp do you want to die? Because big brother will kill you. So my sister got into a bad situation too, and was able to stay calm and work her way out of it cleverly. When my sister gets mad she is a scary person, even to this day, so she must have scared the perp and he knew he was going to die if he tried anything else.

My other sister is not a fighter, she cries a lot. She is also a gymnast just not a fighter. But fortunately my other sister has never gotten into such a situation.

So 2 girls from the same family -- but totally different. I get that part.

Any female can find themselves in a bad situation. My own personal anecdotal stats compute a likelihood of 3% or more. I am told 25% or more apparently.

And any female can be overpowered.

It can happen to anybody. I get that.

I just don't get the guilt and the self blame. But if you say it is because of brainwashing, I do get that part. I am Catholic and I know all about life-long brainwashing and guilt.

Thanks.


----------



## Neokortex

I wanna put out some questions instead of narrating anything. Cause I'm inexperienced.
Like, one major turn off for me, and this is also one reason for staying virgin, is that people drink alcohol. And I don't.
Do you guys encounter conflicts over drinking? If I had a gf I'd rather she not drank before making anything sexual. Not just petting, even penetration. I got this idea and I may be wrong: that the majority of people before having sex they do a couple of shots. I'm not sure, at least that's what they show at the movies, I never got that far to experience it myself. I don't feel okay either when the girl offers me alcohol. Do you guys use anything to calm you down before sex? Or do you usually have partners that you trust enough, feel easy around them? I don't think it differs by places but where I live, of course, alcohol is the norm, even for getting to know people, so I suppose alcohol might be the norm for going deeper with that. I want to experience people's real selves. Some people sound like pro here regarding sexuality but did they actually get there without any compensatory aid?


And another thing. I don't like the sight of the vagina. Is it going to hinder me in some way (if I ever get there)? I don't think I'm the first to come up with this one. It's just that it doesn't look aesthetically pleasing to my eyes. And its color and the chaotic folds of the clitoris suggest that it's a dirty and disgusting thing. On the other hand, I'm all turned on by an ample set of boobs. I rarely develop any interest in girls with a flat chest. Kind of feel sorry for them, they may have interesting personalities and all but when I look for a sexual partner I filter them out. Does anybody has the same problem? Being on the lookout for those double Ds?


----------



## SevSevens

My second cousin came in from school in England from some Shire. 

She is a short one with nice brown hair. For some reason we are really attracted to each other. She came over to see my place and we had sex.

It was strange at first but I just let myself go deep inside of her, deeper than I've been in with anyone before.

Then after she tried to kiss me and I told her she was an abomination. I made her cry on purpose and then we had sex again.


----------



## WickerDeer

You're welcome!


* *








95134hks said:


> Thanks MS.
> 
> I guess I am not wired to understand the female psyche.
> 
> My middle sister is tough, and always has been. She is a fighter. She and my mom got into a fist fight once in the dining room. I heard the commotion from my bedroom and came running out and jumped between them.
> 
> My sister is taller than our mom and my sister is a gymnast, so my mom would not have stood a chance, and since my sister was more formidable I had to put my back to my mom and face my sister so I could block and catch her punches. Sounds like really white trash cat fighting but we were not white trash.
> 
> Then I embraced my sister in a bear hug and held her to calm her down. These two females (my mom and sis) did not like each other. It was my mom's fault no question. But the point is my sister has always been a fighter.
> 
> On that date where she was inappropriately touched her fight response kicked in, although she kept her calm and basically told the perp do you want to die? Because big brother will kill you. So my sister got into a bad situation too, and was able to stay calm and work her way out of it cleverly. When my sister gets mad she is a scary person, even to this day, so she must have scared the perp and he knew he was going to die if he tried anything else.
> 
> My other sister is not a fighter, she cries a lot. She is also a gymnast just not a fighter. But fortunately my other sister has never gotten into such a situation.
> 
> So 2 girls from the same family -- but totally different. I get that part.
> 
> Any female can find themselves in a bad situation. My own personal anecdotal stats compute a likelihood of 3% or more. I am told 25% or more apparently.
> 
> And any female can be overpowered.
> 
> It can happen to anybody. I get that.
> 
> I just don't get the guilt and the self blame. But if you say it is because of brainwashing, I do get that part. I am Catholic and I know all about life-long brainwashing and guilt.
> 
> Thanks.


Sure. I think it's also important to remember why many people contemplate suicide. It's not necessarily that rational--it's often just that their emotional or psychological pain is too much to know how to cope or deal with. And you can't really undo something another person did just by harming them.

Personally, I carry pepperspray with me and now, since I recently encountered a man in the woods who exposed himself to me, I carry a stun gun as well sometimes. The pepperspray has been a good deterrent in the past (simply mentioning it), but I think the stun gun is even better because it makes a loud noise and also a flash of electricity, and so I think that even doing that without actually stunning someone would be enough of an inconspicuous warning, but if it came to it then it could also physically deter. I'm not a violent person and can't imagine having someone beat another person up for me, but I find that sometimes the threat of weapons is enough to deter people, or to at least help them understand I am being "serious," because some people simply don't care enough to listen to "no" and can be physically stronger.

But this isn't really the thread for it, so I'll leave off here.


----------



## drmiller100

Neokortex said:


> I wanna put out some questions instead of narrating anything. Cause I'm inexperienced.
> Like, one major turn off for me, and this is also one reason for staying virgin, is that people drink alcohol.
> 
> And another thing. I don't like the sight of the vagina.


I don't/won't play with a lady the first time if she has been drinking very much. If I'm dating a lady, and we have drunk sex, no worries. but if you don't want to date someone who drinks, more power to you.

When you find the right lady, the vagina gets a LOT more appealing. If you don't want oral sex, so be it, but at least get good at playing with your fingers. for me a lot of the fun is figuing out what she likes.


----------



## 6007

95134hks said:


> So here is something that I don't get about the mentality of a rape victim. Perhaps one of the two of you could elucidate this for me somehow. I'll refer to your experience Ripley and to your powerful intellect Occam in the matter since I presume you have no rape experience -- and nor do I.
> 
> Girl gets raped by boy. Girl feels humiliated and depressed. Girl commits suicide.
> 
> Why oh why? Why blame and punish yourself?
> 
> Why does this seem so nonlinear to me?
> 
> If you truly want to kill somebody, why not get a pistol and pay your assailant a visit and kill him?
> 
> Or like my sisters would do, come get their brother and pay the assailant a visit and watch as big brother breaks every bone in the perp's body.
> 
> My sister actually told one of her dates that if he touched her again her brother would kill him and she would watch. Then she came and told me. So I asked her whether she really planned to see him again, and she said no. Ergo no need to make a pre-emptory visit. Problem was already solved.
> 
> Or am I again seeming too flippant to deserve a straight answer because I am supposedly "trivializing" the whole problem?


emotions are not logical. 
They may be reasonable, and understandable, but they are not logical. 
A traumatic experience can cause depression, and if the depression is strong enough, many ideas sound appealing. 
A thing such as rape triggers a lot of self worth issues as well. Someone comes into your private space, overpowers you, and takes something quite intimate and valuable from you, your safety in the world is shattered, villains everywhere. escaping such an unsafe and dangerous place seems reasonable.


----------



## 6007

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You think you have intrinsic rights to your body. Why? Because you're sentient? Considering rights have developed over time, I'd argue the opposite of what you seem to be: That we start with no rights and then we gradually build a set of rules that allow us privileges that aren't intrinsic to us. I mean, the very fact that you were raped should indicate this. All that's stopping him is man-made law.
> 
> Have a great time. We can get back into it once you've recovered!


That isn't what I said. I said the body exists in a world that includes others. 
Are you implying that no one at all has rights? Unless they somehow earn them?


----------



## 6007

I can't really look into infj's eyes and not wanna jump his shit. 
So glad he is as easily aroused as me.


----------



## SevSevens

One of my favorite things to do was to have her read a a book on her stomach on the bed with a short skirt while she kicked her legs up like an innocent one.

She would tease me from across the room with the occasional full on flash.

Then I would crawl up to her like a dog and feast on her honey pot. I would eat every last drop under every fold of her skin like I was starving for sugar.

Finally she couldn't take it and she would pull my hair and shove my face into her as she came on me.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ripley said:


> Are you implying that no one at all has rights? Unless they somehow earn them?


Not even earn. The only right you have is that which another grants you. Even then, it can be revoked.


----------



## SevSevens

There was a woman I met at the gallery. Her name was Selma.

I took her upstairs and we made love against the iron rails of the attic. She had scars on her back from the effort. Before I splayed out upon her naval I looked up to see if Angels were watching. All I saw were Satan's 5000 eyes.

When I was done she held me with love. I spurned it. I could not love her. She gave it to me too easy.


----------



## drmiller100

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Not even earn. The only right you have is that which another grants you. Even then, it can be revoked.


said no 8 ever.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

drmiller100 said:


> said no 8 ever.


We should be careful to note that we're discussing rights pertaining to one's person and defence against infringement of those rights. 
As such, even as an 8, somebody only has the access to you that you give them. This "allowance" is always from the perspective of the person relinquishing control, for the purpose of the discussion. 

_Taking_ what you want is another issue, though the same principle is at work when we realise that there is no intrinsic value or ownership/entitlement. It means that taking what you want is not an issue either, except where one doesn't take what they were trying to.


----------



## Neokortex

drmiller100 said:


> I don't/won't play with a lady the first time if she has been drinking very much. If I'm dating a lady, and we have drunk sex, no worries. but if you don't want to date someone who drinks, more power to you.
> 
> When you find the right lady, the vagina gets a LOT more appealing. If you don't want oral sex, so be it, but at least get good at playing with your fingers. for me a lot of the fun is figuing out what she likes.


Yea, right, but with the majority of the people it's like drinking something, even a glass of beer is a must. It's like no working around it whatsoever. That's why I'm asking if there's anybody who has done it without any secondary helping tools. The "natural" way. It's rather a question of how fast can you build up trust with someone. For me it seems like drinking is like trying to hide things away, I automatically don't trust the person if he tries to get to know me while he/she drinks. But it's so much the norm nowadays.

When dating the right lady... yeah, penetration will seem appropriate and desirable. I have fantasies, only that on video, especially when it's all folded out, it's so much repulsive. Kinda makes me think that people drink to not be aware of these downers.


----------



## drmiller100

Neokortex said:


> Yea, right, but with the majority of the people it's like drinking something, even a glass of beer is a must. It's like no working around it whatsoever. That's why I'm asking if there's anybody who has done it without any secondary helping tools. The "natural" way. It's rather a question of how fast can you build up trust with someone. For me it seems like drinking is like trying to hide things away, I automatically don't trust the person if he tries to get to know me while he/she drinks. But it's so much the norm nowadays.
> 
> When dating the right lady... yeah, penetration will seem appropriate and desirable. I have fantasies, only that on video, especially when it's all folded out, it's so much repulsive. Kinda makes me think that people drink to not be aware of these downers.


hmmm....... I'm fishing here, and trying to come up with an example. Let's say you like public speaking, yet you get stage fright, and you are nervous. People will have a drink or two as it relaxes them and makes it easier to climb up on stage..... When it comes time to drop trowsers, EVERYONE is nervous. A vast number of people do NOT drink to have sex. Some do. They drink not to overcome revulsion at the physicality of it, but rather to find confidence to be vulnerable with another person.

The vagina may not look like much to you on video. I can understand that. In person, with the right person, when you are excited and things are GOOD, the human body is beautiful, and that part is ESPECIALLY beautiful to me.


----------



## SevSevens

My ex girlfriend's chubby friend has a big bosom. I pillaged it when my ex was out of town in College years, past. It started with innocuous drinking, just a dash of tipsy, and it ended with her bodily fluids poring down my shaft.

She had beautiful dimples, dark brown skin, virtually ebony, and I am a sinful bastard for let her ride my face right after I wished my girlfriend good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Hooked up with an ENXP. The ones I've been with have been a lot of fun, when they're not too much. It was our first time together and he told me not to put on airs. Of course I wouldn't, but it had been a while since I had someone of his size and had someone pound me like he did and it was awesome; I'm a screamer and I couldn't help it. At one point he said I was "so quiet" and chill. I didn't know what he was talking about because I had been screaming my head off most of the night. Then he added he never got a reaction out of me. 

I'm open to a lot, I like a lot and I think I've done a lot. I don't know what type of reaction he was looking for. Maybe something like shock or perhaps a more animated response? Why would what we wanted to do faze me especially since we discussed what we were into before I came over? I don't know how I'm supposed to act and it's hard for me to imagine how other people would react and receive certain requests. 

Did he want me to be more eager? Did he want me to break out in a fucking song and dance? I don't think it can get more eager than constantly having his cock down my throat, even after he came


----------



## GinningPuma4011

One of my favorite things to hear is, "you're going to make me cum if you keep doing that"


----------



## 95134hks

Occams Chainsaw said:


> We should be careful to note that we're discussing rights pertaining to one's person and defence against infringement of those rights.
> As such, even as an 8, somebody only has the access to you that you give them. This "allowance" is always from the perspective of the person relinquishing control, for the purpose of the discussion.
> 
> _Taking_ what you want is another issue, though the same principle is at work when we realise that there is no intrinsic value or ownership/entitlement. It means that taking what you want is not an issue either, except where one doesn't take what they were trying to.


Happy New Year, dear chap.

By now you are heading home from the pub and probably soused.

Hope the flooding did not reach your neighborhood.


----------



## Veggie

Sometimes I imagine that I'm in a polyamorous relationship with this site and that we're all the X-men.


----------



## 95134hks

Veggie said:


> Sometimes I imagine that I'm in a polyamorous relationship with this site and that we're all the X-men.


Happy New Year, Veggie!

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## 95134hks

SevSevens said:


> My ex girlfriend's chubby friend has a big bosom. I pillaged it when my ex was out of town in College years, past. It started with innocuous drinking, just a dash of tipsy, and it ended with her bodily fluids poring down my shaft.
> 
> She had beautiful dimples, dark brown skin, virtually ebony, and I am a sinful bastard for let her ride my face right after I wished my girlfriend good night and sweet dreams.


Everyone should "know" (in the biblical sense) and "date" (in the California sense) at least one big bosomed lady in their lifetime so that when they die they will feel like they have had everything.


----------



## Veggie

95134hks said:


> Happy New Year, Veggie!
> 
> Be careful what you wish for.


Happy New Year!

And I never said I wish for it. I just imagine it. Like it's really happening sometimes.


----------



## johnnyyukon

This is nothing special, but I've officially noticed I really, really like girls to talk dirty, like nasty. haha.

If a new gal/gf doesn't. I do my very best to take her through my "filthy whore talk" training system (I'm working on the DVD full course).


God, it turns me on.


----------



## SevSevens

johnnyyukon said:


> This is nothing special, but I've officially noticed I really, really like girls to talk dirty, like nasty. haha.
> 
> If a new gal/gf doesn't. I do my very best to take her through my "filthy whore talk" training system (I'm working on the DVD full course).
> 
> 
> God, it turns me on.


That's a great idea. I've trained all my women to speak in that language. It is a common language among the street urchins in Jakarta.


----------



## with water

The feeling that someone is more sexually open because they have less room to be sexually selective gets me softer than no other.


----------



## 6007

I'm greatly enjoying sex three times a day. Sigh. 
I Never expected to be so effortlessly attracted to someone. 
I tend to be an easily aroused, fetishistic person, but this is a new level for me. 
My feelings are tender, crushing, violent, and easily provoked with a glance or his nearness. Every single thing about him endears me, and I love the way his energy feels. 
Grrrrrrrrrr. 
I want to eat sleep and fuck all day.


----------



## g_w

95134hks said:


> I think giving sex for sex is fair enough.
> 
> Giving sex for anything else has a different name.


So is this the origin of the famous phrase IDGAF ?:exterminate:


----------



## g_w

Meltedsorbet said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I think it's also important to remember why many people contemplate suicide. It's not necessarily that rational--it's often just that their emotional or psychological pain is too much to know how to cope or deal with. And you can't really undo something another person did just by harming them.
> 
> Personally, I carry pepperspray with me and now, since I recently encountered a man in the woods who exposed himself to me, I carry a stun gun as well sometimes. The pepperspray has been a good deterrent in the past (simply mentioning it), but I think the stun gun is even better because it makes a loud noise and also a flash of electricity, and so I think that even doing that without actually stunning someone would be enough of an inconspicuous warning, but if it came to it then it could also physically deter. I'm not a violent person and can't imagine having someone beat another person up for me, but I find that sometimes the threat of weapons is enough to deter people, or to at least help them understand I am being "serious," because some people simply don't care enough to listen to "no" and can be physically stronger.
> 
> But this isn't really the thread for it, so I'll leave off here.


 Re: spoiler contents -- 
Two words.
Pruning. Shears.


----------



## Gilly

g_w said:


> Re: spoiler contents --
> Two words.
> Pruning. Shears.


./whimper. I imagine my nipples being cut off every time I hear or see scissor like objects. 
not them being cut off as in the act but like bloody sheers on the ground with my nipples and being able to see the rings of cut skin and bleeding. 

I mostly wanna curl up in a ball and protect my chest. Much like I'm doing right now.


----------



## 95134hks

g_w said:


> So is this the origin of the famous phrase IDGAF ?:exterminate:


I've never thought of it that way !!!


----------



## 95134hks

Gilly said:


> ./whimper. I imagine my nipples being cut off every time I hear or see scissor like objects.
> not them being cut off as in the act but like bloody sheers on the ground with my nipples and being able to see the rings of cut skin and bleeding.
> 
> I mostly wanna curl up in a ball and protect my chest. Much like I'm doing right now.


Everyone has strange nightmares of one sort or another.

Mine is that my penis falls off unexplainedly.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

SevSevens said:


> He is still in the womb, it seems. Cold logic has not found him.


Hit me with cold logic. I'm curious to know what exactly about my model of sexuality doesn't add up.


----------



## 95134hks

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I find it quite amusing that you seem to find my attitude towards sexual liberty -- and that's all I'm advocating on this thread: A freedom to be sexual, no matter sex or gender or orientation. (Frankly, I couldn't give a fuck what one likes and so I openly advocate that they explore it) -- as a function of some emotional deprivation as a child. It's simply ludicrous.
> 
> That I seem to be supportive of people wanting liberty of expression (sexual or otherwise) and anti- anything against it doesn't seem reasonably a function of any childhood trauma of deficiency. Only because the people in which I have encountered on this thread have a _warped_ sense of sexuality and the boundaries the other sex is supposed to adhere to does it seem like I'm a feminist or whatever other nonsense you think I might be thinking.
> 
> As I said earlier, this thread is particularly interesting because it's contrary to what I have experienced in my personal life: The men sleep around and the women don't for fear of their sexual 'worth' if they let any old suitor in (and this is especially true in the culture in which I grew up: Boarding school, etc.) I do find this archaic, though, mostly because I don't have jealous tendencies: I'm quite happy to have a relationship in which we both sleep with other people. It's healthy.
> 
> On the contrary to your comments, since you're the one who seemingly missed out on a father figure, I'd challenge you to review what seems like a projection of your own insecurities back onto me when you see that our views don't align.
> 
> In any case, I appreciate the concern.


Women with their longer longevity have much more at stake in life than us men.

Thus for males, sexual liberty at almost any age is fine, although 20 should be the earliest, because males have real work to do instead prior to age 20 and there simply is no time for boinking during that early critical stage. The men first need to prepare to support a household, whether consisting of themselves alone or a family.

For the women the first 35 years are absolutely critical, or that baby daughter is going to elude them forever and they will die lonely and a failure.

But for girlies who cannot resist, there is a 5 year hiatus from 20 to 25 which is a window during which they can become sex toys.

But from 25 to 35 the game gets really serious again for the females.

Other than these critical time periods within which boinking for fun could end up being lethal, then outside of these critical time periods then whatever floats your boat is just fine in terms of sexual freedoms.

Mind you P's and Q's though about AIDS risk. A condom is your friend. And the Hershey Bar Road is a deadly highway for anybody male or female.

Bless their hearts though, Judy and Phyllis could not resist the Hershey Road and included it on their Christmas wish lists.


----------



## SevSevens

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Hit me with cold logic. I'm curious to know what exactly about my model of sexuality doesn't add up.


I didn't say anything about your sexuality. I just said you were still in the womb based on your world view. 
We can do it in private...this is a thread for sexual confessions.


----------



## 95134hks

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Hit me with cold logic. I'm curious to know what exactly about my model of sexuality doesn't add up.


Please see supra.


----------



## 95134hks

SevSevens said:


> I didn't say anything about your sexuality. I just said you were still in the womb based on your world view.
> We can do it in private...this is a thread for sexual confessions.


Damn you are an impressively smart man SEV.

I'm surprised you did not make EO's threesome list instead of an old man like me !!


----------



## CitricBoxer

ripley said:


> When did this thread stop being about fucking and instead become bitching and being a sexist idiot.
> How depressing.


I mean, I could talk about how I fucked a PerC member so hard that my bed broke

And then we threw the broken frame in the garbage and fucked some more


----------



## SevSevens

There was this beautiful blonde girl with blue eyes. She was a delightful little creature, very feminine, but she clearly bore the psychological marks of her racist forefathers. I knew she would overcompensate.

So I shared her with three of my friends. She never was the same...after tasting the multicultural rainbow.


----------



## 95134hks

CitricBoxer said:


> I mean, I could talk about how I fucked a PerC member so hard that my bed broke
> 
> And then we threw the broken frame in the garbage and fucked some more


Try on the floor next time like I had to do with my #3.


----------



## SevSevens

95134hks said:


> Damn you are an impressively smart man SEV.
> 
> I'm surprised you did not make EO's threesome list instead of an old man like me !!


Thank you. I extend a gentlemanly handshake to you. No pun intended. I am not offended to come behind a man who can spot the truth.


----------



## 95134hks

SevSevens said:


> There was this beautiful blonde girl with blue eyes. She was a delightful little creature, very feminine, but she clearly bore the psychological marks of her racist forefathers. I knew she would overcompensate.
> 
> So I shared her with three of my friends. She never was the same...after tasting the multicultural rainbow.


I only do give-aways when I am finished for good.


----------



## SevSevens

95134hks said:


> I only do give-aways when I am finished for good.


My sentiments too. We would never last. Her father looked at me like I was a mud-hut builder and she was infinitely servile to him.

So I showed her what the real world was like.


----------



## 95134hks

SevSevens said:


> Thank you. I extend a gentlemanly handshake to you. No pun intended. I am not offended to come behind a man who can spot the truth.


Did you check the box on my friend request? This list helps me to remember who is really bright and worth debating philosophy with.

Make sure you check the box please.


----------



## CitricBoxer

95134hks said:


> Try on the floor next time like I had to do with my #3.


Yeah, we put the mattress on the floor

Now my sheets are ruined

It's great having a sex-hungry girlfriend, and I could say _anything_ in here, and she'd want to do it. Literally anything.


----------



## SevSevens

95134hks said:


> Did you check the box on my friend request? This list helps me to remember who is really bright and worth debating philosophy with.
> 
> Make sure you check the box please.


Yes. We are friends now, I believe. Thank you.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

SevSevens said:


> I didn't say anything about your sexuality. I just said you were still in the womb based on your world view.
> We can do it in private...this is a thread for sexual confessions.


I said my model of sexuality (which is my world view, regarding sexuality as a construct). I make no claim you offended my sexuality. 

No thank you. All that's happened in this thread is:

1) "women have a clock, want babies, need to make most of finding suitable mate. Thus, sleeping around is wasting precious time."
-Poor argument. Sleeping around is the most efficient way to get through enough guys to find one to settle down with and become good enough a shag to keep happy the one they want to tie down

2) "but men want loyal women who won't have sex with other people"
Fine, if you're insecure about that kind of thing. A string of ex sexual partners doesn't negate an ability to be loyal, though, so, again, poor reasoning.

3) "you're just being nice to women and fighting men in this thread because daddy issues..."
Function of the argument and not my attitude towards each sex in general; Healthy relationships with men all my life.

4) "lol. you don't understand how it works"
I absolutely understand what you want in a mate means you ask for certain things and me telling them that it's okay to do what they want goes against that agenda. doesn't negate the fact that if they want to they can go for it. 

It's silly rhetoric. There's no doubt there is a male and a female agenda and I'm furthering the female's *general* agenda here because I don't feel any loyalty to either team. Thus, I look at the rational strategy and consider girls can take control if they want. That you two lack the initiative to figure out how to fight back is your own faults for following the PUA and Red Pill esque theories on how we should conduct the "war" or whatever you see it as.


----------



## 95134hks

SevSevens said:


> That was very compassionate of you. I think I need to do this one day...help an ex find a lover...I find it extremely enjoyable, the thought of.


It was as rewarding to me as saving lives.

The mere thought of forgiving a deceitful lover and finding her a soul-mate (there is that word again!) for the rest of her life is an act of charity that Christ himself must surely take notice of.

My father would have been proud too.


----------



## 95134hks

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I said my model of sexuality (which is my world view, regarding sexuality as a construct).
> 
> No thank you. All that's happened in this thread is:
> 
> 1) "women have a clock, want babies, need to make most of finding suitable mate. Thus, sleeping around is wasting precious time."
> -Poor argument. Sleeping around is the most efficient way to get through enough guys to find one to settle down with and become good enough a shag to keep happy the one they want to tie down
> 
> 2) "men want loyal women who won't have sex with other people"
> Fine, if you're insecure about that kind of thing. A string of ex sexual partners doesn't negate an ability to be loyal, though, so, again, poor reasoning.
> 
> 3) "you're being nice to women and fighting men in this thread. daddy issues"
> Function of the argument and not my attitude towards each sex in general; Healthy relationships with men all my life.
> 
> 4) "you don't understand how it works"
> I absolutely understand what you want in a mate means you ask for certain things and me telling them that it's okay goes against that agenda. doesn't negate the fact that if they want to they can go for it.
> 
> It's silly.


Good summary.

You were obviously a very excellent military officer who paid attention to detail and did not miss anything.

I can even see shades of the NATO 5 paragraph operating order in that write up.

Good man.

You should work on avoiding so many ad hom's in your writing and speech however.

Because whenever you point your finger several more of them point back at you as the fool who thought he killed Achilles.


----------



## 95134hks

CitricBoxer said:


> Yeah, we put the mattress on the floor
> 
> Now my sheets are ruined
> 
> It's great having a sex-hungry girlfriend, and I could say _anything_ in here, and she'd want to do it. Literally anything.


There was not time to put the mattress on the floor with Debbie.

So her hot butt had to go on the cold floor.

But she loved every minute of it under her parents' roof in her parents' house with her parents sleeping down the hallway.


----------



## 95134hks

SevSevens said:


> My sentiments too. We would never last. Her father looked at me like I was a mud-hut builder and she was infinitely servile to him.
> 
> So I showed her what the real world was like.


Unfortunately I too experienced 4 ladies with fathers like that as well --

- Christine

- Joan

- Charlotte

- Sharisse.

Charlotte's mom was able to prevail upon Charlotte's dad to relent because this young man was a sperm donor just like we need for our little girl and just in time -- her clock is after all ticking !!

The other 3 dads really hated me though.


----------



## 95134hks

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Loyalty is such a lovely euphemism for willingness to be possessed, don't you think?
> 
> Much like bravery and stupidity.


I think you are likely to die of AIDS.

That's what I think.


----------



## 95134hks

Any minute now I am expecting Ripley to see a light and then douche out her love tunnel and throw away all the condoms and pills and start humping for Jesus and praying to Holy Mary for a child of her own.

Any minute now.


----------



## 95134hks

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I said my model of sexuality (which is my world view, regarding sexuality as a construct). I make no claim you offended my sexuality.
> 
> No thank you. All that's happened in this thread is:
> 
> 1) "women have a clock, want babies, need to make most of finding suitable mate. Thus, sleeping around is wasting precious time."
> -Poor argument. Sleeping around is the most efficient way to get through enough guys to find one to settle down with and become good enough a shag to keep happy the one they want to tie down
> 
> 2) "but men want loyal women who won't have sex with other people"
> Fine, if you're insecure about that kind of thing. A string of ex sexual partners doesn't negate an ability to be loyal, though, so, again, poor reasoning.
> 
> 3) "you're just being nice to women and fighting men in this thread because daddy issues..."
> Function of the argument and not my attitude towards each sex in general; Healthy relationships with men all my life.
> 
> 4) "lol. you don't understand how it works"
> I absolutely understand what you want in a mate means you ask for certain things and me telling them that it's okay to do what they want goes against that agenda. doesn't negate the fact that if they want to they can go for it.
> 
> It's silly rhetoric. There's no doubt there is a male and a female agenda and I'm furthering the female's *general* agenda here because I don't feel any loyalty to either team. Thus, I look at the rational strategy and consider girls can take control if they want. That you two lack the initiative to figure out how to fight back is your own faults for following the PUA and Red Pill esque theories on how we should conduct the "war" or whatever you see it as.


At least you have conceded the most salient issue -- about the clock.

Thank you, my dear chap.


----------



## Angina Jolie

@95134hks How are you friends? Sevs 90% fake stories would suggest a high risk of death by aids too.


----------



## 95134hks

Shameless Nation said:


> @95134hks How are you friends? Sevs 90% fake stories would suggest a high risk of death by aids too.


Hello Sweetie.

I make friends with anyone male or female who has an extremely bright mind.

This is primarily for the purposes of philosophical discussions in the philosophy forum.

That's why and how we are friends.

Whenever frat boyz tell stories about sex they are mostly playing the game of "oh yah I remember one like that!"

There are also the games of "Who was the best?!" and "Who was the worst?!" and "Who was the most beautiful?!" and "Who was the ugliest and did you gnaw off your arm to get away from her?!"

The girlie version of this game is always with the theme of "Weren't we wonderful together !?"


----------



## Veggie

95134hks said:


> The girlie version of this game is always with the theme of "Weren't we wonderful together !?"


I would ask if you honestly believe this is true, but sadly I think I know the answer...


----------



## 95134hks

Veggie said:


> I would ask if you honestly believe this is true, but sadly I think I know the answer...


Is the Pope Catholic?

Is rice white?

Is a duck's azz watertight?

Oops! There we go again with that azz avatar thing!


----------



## Angina Jolie

95134hks said:


> The girlie version of this game is always with the theme of "Weren't we wonderful together !?"


Only if their performance wasn't worth talking about. Ouch... I know. Had to adapt.


----------



## 95134hks

Shameless Nation said:


> Only if their performance wasn't worth talking about. Ouch... I know. Had to adapt.


Besides "Weren't we wonderful together" the only other game I have ever heard females talk about was "The rat abandoned me!" Of course that happens MORE often than not.

You can easily see these 2 themes in all of Ripley's posts.

There is also an element of exhibitionism and public displays of affection, but for the most part these 2 games are it.


----------



## Veggie

95134hks said:


> Is the Pope Catholic?
> 
> Is rice white?
> 
> Is a duck's azz watertight?
> 
> Oops! There we go again.


You're hilarious grandpappy. 

The James Bond of PerC.


----------



## Angina Jolie

95134hks said:


> Besides "Weren't we wonderful together" the only other game I have heard women talk about was "The rat abandoned me!" Of course that happens MORE often than not.


Haha. You are funny and witty - hence why I can't take you seriously. But strong assumptions derived from the wrong fields observed. Your invitation to join our girls nights will be sent out tomorrow. 

Sincerely, Proud frat girl!


----------



## Veggie

95134hks said:


> Besides "Weren't we wonderful together" the only other game I have ever heard females talk about was "The rat abandoned me!" Of course that happens MORE often than not.
> 
> You can easily see these 2 themes in all of Ripley's posts.
> 
> There is also an element of exhibitionism and public displays of affection, but for the most part these 2 games are it.


Sometimes ladies talk in private.

I'd actually take a gander that most people don't publicly exploit their partners, past or present, male or female.


----------



## Veggie

@95134hks - On a scale of 1-10, 10 being most likely, 1 being least - how likely do you think it is I was being sarcastic?


----------



## 95134hks

Veggie said:


> @95134hks - On a scale of 1-10, 10 being most likely, 1 being least - how likely do you think it is I was being sarcastic?


I think you were being funny.

You are a very smart and funny lady.

Humor is an indicator of very high I/Q as well as calmness under fire.


----------



## 95134hks

Shameless Nation said:


> Haha. You are funny and witty - hence why I can't take you seriously. But strong assumptions derived from the wrong fields observed. Your invitation to join our girls nights will be sent out tomorrow.
> 
> Sincerely, Proud frat girl!


I would not dare violate or intrude upon the sanctified halls of the Amazon Sorority Sisters.

Because if my frat house found out they would castrate me and also cut off my penis.

They may be old and wrinkled but they are all that I have got.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

A large black woman (probably in her 30s) drunkenly grinded on me on new years.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Sporadic Aura said:


> A large black woman (probably in her 30s) drunkenly grinded on me on new years.


Aaaaaaaand,,, ?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

WamphyriThrall said:


> Aaaaaaaand,,, ?


...I let her.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Sporadic Aura said:


> ...I let her.


Usually people will make it obvious if they liked or disliked something. In your case, it was more of, "I woke up, the end."


----------



## Sporadic Aura

WamphyriThrall said:


> Usually people will make it obvious if they liked or disliked something. In your case, it was more of, "I woke up, the end."


Oh. I was mocking this thread. That encounter really did happen though.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

95134hks said:


> Is the Pope Catholic?


I heard he became a Scientologist, like so many celebrities.


----------



## sloop

Sporadic Aura said:


> A large black woman (probably in her 30s) drunkenly grinded on me on new years.


I died when I read this. Go get yours


----------



## SevSevens

Shameless Nation said:


> @95134hks How are you friends? Sevs 90% fake stories would suggest a high risk of death by aids too.


You secretively want them to be fake because you have strong undeniable feelings for me and which to preserve the pristine innocent image you had of me before you uncovered the truth on this seedy thread.

Let that be the lesson of scorpio for you...not to go into the dark places which you are not ready for.


----------



## SevSevens

There was this japanese/irish girl I dated for a year and a half. She was so tight it felt like she was strangling my dick every time we had sex. I would bust in under a minute right into her, eye to eye...and always tell her I loved her.

I broke up with her because she was clingy.

My friend *** and I had a lot of homoerotic experiences running cross country.


----------



## 6007

95134hks said:


> Any minute now I am expecting Ripley to see a light and then douche out her love tunnel and throw away all the condoms and pills and start humping for Jesus and praying to Holy Mary for a child of her own.
> 
> Any minute now.


You're a class act. 
Your parents must be so proud.


----------



## 95134hks

Sporadic Aura said:


> A large black woman (probably in her 30s) drunkenly grinded on me on new years.


Did they teach you in Boy Scouts how to properly tie a board across your butt for when that happens?

Otherwise if you fall in nobody will know where you are and the odds are nobody would ever see you again.


----------



## 95134hks

WamphyriThrall said:


> Usually people will make it obvious if they liked or disliked something. In your case, it was more of, "I woke up, the end."


I'm surprised he didn't need rappelling gear to get in, and free-climbing gear to get back out again.


----------



## 95134hks

Sporadic Aura said:


> Oh. I was mocking this thread. That encounter really did happen though.


Your grammar is getting better too.


----------



## 95134hks

SevSevens said:


> There was this japanese/irish girl I dated for a year and a half. She was so tight it felt like she was strangling my dick every time we had sex. I would bust in under a minute right into her, eye to eye...and always tell her I loved her.
> 
> I broke up with her because she was clingy.
> 
> My friend *** and I had a lot of homoerotic experiences running cross country.


The only Asian female I ever dated was Chinese.

She told me rat meat tastes pretty good with plum sauce and that Americans are too finicky eaters !!


----------



## SevSevens

95134hks said:


> The only Asian female I ever dated was Chinese.
> 
> She told me rat meat tastes pretty good with plum sauce and that Americans are too finicky eaters !!


yuk...lol. That's hilarious.


----------



## 95134hks

ripley said:


> You're a class act.
> Your parents must be so proud.


A colonel's son yes.

He wanted me to go to West Point.

However I joined the USMC instead.

He was furious.

Proud, maybe eventually.

My mom loved the blue and red uniforms more than Army green.


----------



## 95134hks

SevSevens said:


> yuk...lol. That's hilarious.


I thought you would love that tidbit !!


----------



## SevSevens

95134hks said:


> I thought you would love that tidbit !!


You're right man...that was classic.


----------



## SevSevens

95134hks said:


> I thought you would love that tidbit !!


Hey I just read your profile...I'm in the "Accounting" profession too.


----------



## 95134hks

SevSevens said:


> Hey I just read your profile...I'm in the "Accounting" profession too.


There are indeed a bunch of bean counters here.

I use bean counting principles to compute international corporate taxes.

ISTJ.


----------



## kittenklyn

95134hks said:


> Women want marriage, a house, children, especially at least one daughter if not two, comfort, and occasional sexual satisfaction about once a month when they are ready.
> 
> Not like you frat boy.


*honk honk* 

All aboard the sexist train!!!

But seriously man, women not wanting sex is one of the BIGGEST sexist craps I've ever seen. All the women I've met love sex. My partners crave sexual relations with me more than I do! On my wedding, it was a woman that said, 'the secret to a good marriage is lots of great sex ;D"

It's sexist people that don't know a single damn thing about women that say what you just did. I seriously am having a hard time getting over how crazy that is.


----------



## Debatelizard

I like sex in tight places like a closet. Don't really know why.


----------



## 95134hks

kittenklyn said:


> *honk honk*
> 
> All aboard the sexist train!!!
> 
> But seriously man, women not wanting sex is one of the BIGGEST sexist craps I've ever seen. All the women I've met love sex. My partners crave sexual relations with me more than I do! On my wedding, it was a woman that said, 'the secret to a good marriage is lots of great sex ;D"
> 
> It's sexist people that don't know a single damn thing about women that say what you just did. I seriously am having a hard time getting over how crazy that is.


Ok so how old are your girlie friends and how often each month do you boink them ??

We need facts.

Without facts your generalizations are very hasty.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies


----------



## 95134hks

Debatelizard said:


> I like sex in tight places like a closet. Don't really know why.


Wow! You'd love working on a submarine then.

Not that you get any sex there -- you don't.

But it is cramped and claustrophobic !!


----------



## kittenklyn

95134hks said:


> Ok so how old are your girlie friends and how often each month do you boink them ??
> 
> We need facts.
> 
> Without facts your generalizations are very hasty.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies


Me thinks that you're a creepy man that has some kinky desires in knowing other peoples sex lives. And no, it's a not a fallacy if I tell you how often I get laid or not because I 'm just one person. If you need a source: Every woman (Who is active) I have ever spoken with.

*_Chu Chu_* 
*All aboard the strangely creepy train of people that uses the word 'Boink" to describe sex*


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

kittenklyn said:


> it's a not a fallacy if I tell you how often I get laid or not because I 'm just one person.


He asks this when one of the fallacies is:

Anecdotal fallacy – using a personal experience or an isolated example instead of sound reasoning or compelling evidence.

:laughing:


----------



## CitricBoxer

I'm seeing her again during a layover in my flight, and all I can think about in the meantime is how I'm going to fuck her.

It's going to be hard, finding a corner of the airport where people won't find us, but I can't stop thinking about how hard I'm going to pin her against a wall in some hidden corner, clamp my hand over her mouth so nobody hears her loud moans, and fuck her right there in public. She loves the thrill of almost being caught, so I'm going to be sure to make her feel like she's being stretched out to her capacity, ramming her as deep as she can take me and then some more, and then giving her her first fresh creampie in public. The fun part will be whenever we hear somebody walking somewhat close, having to pull up our pants and pretend I'm watching her play Bravely Default on her 3DS, while sweating and shaking that we almost got caught. And she'll laugh with that tremble in her voice like she always does when she's horny, and I won't be able to wait to get inside her again.

The bonus round will be, after I finish inside of her, whether or not she'll push me down to my knees and force me to clean her out.

The lightning round, which we'll only get if we're extremely lucky, will be anal.


----------



## AdroElectro

In my personal experience, and from talking with others, I've come to the conclusion that ENFJs get more wet than any other personality type. My nickname for an ENFJ FWB was Niagara Falls.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I have such a high sex drive and I usually have multiple partners at a time, but when there's one that I especially like, a lot of my focus goes to him. 

I'll ask him to get together often. We're both busy, but I'll try hard to squeeze in some time to see him. It's not incessant, but I'll ask often and I don't notice until after the fact. By then, I guess the guy gets pretty tired of it. 

I can't help it!


----------



## 172354

AdroElectro said:


> In my personal experience, and from talking with others, I've come to the conclusion that ENFJs get more wet than any other personality type. My nickname for an ENFJ FWB was Niagara Falls.


Heh :kitteh:


----------



## Kore

AdroElectro said:


> In my personal experience, and from talking with others, I've come to the conclusion that ENFJs get more wet than any other personality type. My nickname for an ENFJ FWB was Niagara Falls.





Sheik said:


> Heh :kitteh:


ENFJ - The Givers

For once the title applies.


----------



## CitricBoxer

Kore said:


> ENFJ - The Givers
> 
> For once the title applies.


Is that to imply that they enjoy giving oral sex?


----------



## Kore

CitricBoxer said:


> Is that to imply that they enjoy giving oral sex?


Giving their wetness.


----------



## CitricBoxer

Kore said:


> Giving their wetness.


Well, I'm glad they're so generous with their fluids

Not enough people donate blood these days


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

I confessed something earlier lol. I guess I'll confess here too. I love younger men and I date men in they're 20's. They excite me and I love being around them. If I had the chance I would date one again in a heart beat. Men older than me simply don't do it for me. My last boyfriend was 26 and we both loved each other. I've been single since than. And I hope that one day it'll happen to me again cause all I see myself with is younger men. :tongue: And the sex with them is amazing!!!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why are so many men so quick to offer to get a room? I guess if you have the money it's not a problem. But often? That's expensive, son 

I don't even really see hotel sex as anything special. Better than having to resort to car sex, though


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Why are so many men so quick to offer to get a room? I guess if you have the money it's not a problem. But often? That's expensive, son
> 
> I don't even really see hotel sex as anything special. Better than having to resort to car sex, though


Because if I haven't known you long then I don't trust you and I don't want a potential psycho coming to my apartment/knowing where I live.

Though, AirBnB tends to be better nowadays.


----------



## Noctis

CitricBoxer said:


> Well, I'm glad they're so generous with their fluids
> 
> Not enough people donate blood these days


The problem with blood or fluids donation is sometimes they can accidently transmit diseases.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Because if I haven't know you long then I don't trust you and I don't want a potential psycho coming to my apartment.
> 
> Though, AirBnB tends to be better nowadays.


The hosting situation of these guys makes them want to get a room. It doesn't matter that they didn't know me long. 

But they'd really rather get a room than not have sex at all and just move on to the next girl who would be able to host. I don't get it. It's just sex. Why are you willing to spend hundreds on a room or fly me out somewhere just so we can have sex


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

GinningPuma4011 said:


> But they'd really rather get a room than not have sex at all and just move on to the next girl who would be able to host. I don't get it. It's just sex. Why are you willing to spend hundreds on a room or fly me out somewhere just so we can have sex


The obvious answer is that they like having sex with you. Though, you probably knew this already and are just being coy.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Occams Chainsaw said:


> The obvious answer is that they like having sex with you. Though, you probably knew this already and are just being coy.


I could really like having sex with someone too, but it boggles my mind how some people are so willing to go the extra ten miles just to get laid. And it's not like these guys can't get laid. 

The most I've done is taken a late night train across the bridge to see someone. If I did drive, I don't see a ~2 hr drive as close. Some guys who I've just met offer to get a room and I can see that as playing safe with a stranger, but often times I feel bad about it and turn them down. Then they get mad. Cut your losses and move onto the next girl ✌

Hotel sex itself isn't enticing to me


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I could really like having sex with someone too, but it boggles my mind how some people are so willing to go the extra ten miles just to get laid. And it's not like these guys can't get laid.
> 
> The most I've done is taken a late night train across the bridge to see someone. If I did drive, I don't see a ~2 hr drive as close. Some guys who I've just met offer to get a room and I can see that as playing safe with a stranger, but often times I feel bad about it and turn them down. Then they get mad. Cut your losses and move onto the next girl ✌
> 
> Hotel sex itself isn't enticing to me


Great sex is not as common as you assume. And some people value money less than you do. 

So, a few bucks to have GREAT sex with a FUN lady? No brainer.....


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> Great sex is not as common as you assume. And some people value money less than you do.
> 
> So, a few bucks to have GREAT sex with a FUN lady? No brainer.....


I always appreciate your responses. Sometimes it's just hard to see things from another perspective. Those two points never crossed my mind. But assuming the guy is in his right mind, he is grown and knows what he's doing.


----------



## 6007

drmiller100 said:


> Great sex is not as common as you assume. And some people value money less than you do.
> 
> So, a few bucks to have GREAT sex with a FUN lady? No brainer.....


Seconded. 
I get what GP is saying tho. 
I am not personally willing to try too hard to have sex with someone, but dudes have flown me around or driven many hours or flown to me for a chance at fun and sex. While *i* am lazy and cheap, they are not. 
Which I understand isn't exactly the point she was making but that is my perspective personally so it's a short leap for me to get it. 

on the other hand, I can see the point that good sex with a down ass chick isn't that easy to come across. Istp can take it for granted because many of us are good at sex and experimental and adventurous and bring a lot of sex energy to the table, so maybe we do take some shit for granted. 

I know I do.


----------



## 6007

Occams Chainsaw said:


> The obvious answer is that they like having sex with you. Though, you probably knew this already and are just being coy.


HaHahahaaa never thought I'd see the day ginningpuma is called "coy."
i almost spit out my orange juice.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

ripley said:


> HaHahahaaa never thought I'd see the day ginningpuma is called "coy."
> i almost spit out my orange juice.


Thank you


----------



## 6007

I don't find most people attractive enough to fuck them. 


...it's like I want a connection before I have sex. 


So annoying.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

ripley said:


> i enjoy fun.
> not sure about my ego. Like, being cared about personally goes a lot longer for me than someone wanting to bang me.
> Mind you, I'm also always shocked people want to bang me, despite being considered passably attractive to most people.
> 
> Meh.
> 
> I don't get sex, despite having it regularly.


That would be really hard to find on there. There are a few people who are genuinely looking for a connection, but the majority just want to get laid. Tinder is incredibly shallow.


----------



## 6007

GinningPuma4011 said:


> That would be really hard to find on there. There are a few people who are genuinely looking for a connection, but the majority just want to get laid. Tinder is incredibly shallow.


Yeah, sometimes I wonder if there's something wrong with me. I'm like, if I'm getting naked and weird I wanna actually like someone and know their last name. And be kind to them. 

Ugh. 

I cant change so I won't even try to do so.


----------



## cassycook23

I am really into bondage and like to be controlled by men in the bedroom..

but im bisexual...

I like to control women in the bedroom..

lol may be weird but i like to get freaky as fuck. no vanilla sex for me lol


----------



## WamphyriThrall

His butthole is grey/purple :blushed:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why do some men think it's ok to talk to in such a disrespectful way when I mention that I'm sub or specify certain kinks. I get it, but we haven't even started playing yet. Why do you think that'd be ok? Get your head out of your ass


----------



## Morfy

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Why do some men think it's ok to talk to in such a disrespectful way when I mention that I'm sub or specify certain kinks. I get it, but we haven't even started playing yet. Why do you think that'd be ok? Get your head out of your ass


Because they're just clueless assholes with issues? :tongue:


----------



## cinnabun

So it turns out I do like hard spankings&#55357;&#56842;. That combined with my ass being grabbed, hard, oh lawd have mercy &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;.

Me whimpering like a little bitch though is just...really embarassing. I didn't expect to make those sounds >_>.


----------



## Morpheus83

Today while I was hanging out with a friend in a second-hand bookstore, I came across a clerk who could be a dead ringer for Lucas Till  Geez, I had to sneak close enough to look at his name tag. Dude's name turned out to be Oliver, though  Pretty cute, IMO.


----------



## 6007

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Why do some men think it's ok to talk to in such a disrespectful way when I mention that I'm sub or specify certain kinks. I get it, but we haven't even started playing yet. Why do you think that'd be ok? Get your head out of your ass


My little sub has the same problem. 
I've experienced disrespectful talk with guys who assume I'm a sub because I dress like a gothic little. 
That is awkward too. 
I think as someone else mentioned it's being clueless. They definitely can't make rewarding partners if they are so stupid.


----------



## 6007

Rinnie said:


> So it turns out I do like hard spankings&#55357;&#56842;. That combined with my ass being grabbed, hard, oh lawd have mercy &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;.
> 
> Me whimpering like a little bitch though is just...really embarassing. I didn't expect to make those sounds >_>.


i bet it is actually really adorable, the whimpering.


----------



## Brian1

I like my stronger connections to women, and, I haven't had sex with them, it's just the friendship.


----------



## 95134hks

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I enjoy group sex sometimes, but I'm really way too greedy for it. I'd rather focus on the one person in front of me


Married people who have been married for a long time mostly go in for this group sex thing. It's also called swapping.



Rinnie said:


> Looking at someone like "Take me now right fucking now, I don't care if we're in public, I'm thirsty for yo deeeek."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blushed::hearts:


Marlee was exactly like that too. She was in her early 30's at that time. That' when women tend to reach their sexual prime because Mother Nature wants babies from them so Mother Nature is turning up the heat.



GinningPuma4011 said:


> You don't want to finger my ass, but you'll eat it and fuck. Ok


Phyllis and Marsha both commented on this like this as well. So then a boy has got to do what a boy has got to do. It's a ladies' choice game in the bedroom. Also called azz-play.



ripley said:


> I don't find most people attractive enough to fuck them.
> 
> 
> ...it's like I want a connection before I have sex.
> 
> 
> So annoying.


That's called maturing. Congrats !!! It's normal.



GinningPuma4011 said:


> That would be really hard to find on there. There are a few people who are genuinely looking for a connection, but the majority just want to get laid. Tinder is incredibly shallow.


That's called immaturity and is most conspicuous with teen sex and also college frat boy and sorority girl sex too, at least during freshman and sophomore years. The juniors and the seniors tend to take it a bit more seriously if they want to hook somebody before graduation day.



cassycook23 said:


> I am really into bondage and like to be controlled by men in the bedroom..
> 
> but im bisexual...
> 
> I like to control women in the bedroom..
> 
> lol may be weird but i like to get freaky as fuck. no vanilla sex for me lol


Exactly like Lupita was. Exactly. Bondage was a rape fetish for her.



Rinnie said:


> So it turns out I do like hard spankings��. That combined with my ass being grabbed, hard, oh lawd have mercy ����.
> 
> Me whimpering like a little bitch though is just...really embarassing. I didn't expect to make those sounds >_>.


This was Phyllis through and through. Even when she was in preschool she used to play spanking games with her girlfriends -- so a life long fetish for a female who would have bi fantasies but ultimately transferred her sexual attention to males eventually.


----------



## 6007

Condom sex with infj is amazing. 
His cock feels like a toy, just different and different is fun. 
Hmmm. Perfect way to wake up. 
And he made me breakfast which I ate in bed. 

Damn


----------



## piano

i didn't sleep last night. my friend messaged me on fb asking for a ride to his philosophy class and i answered sure why not because why not, right? so i drove him in my delirious i-could-get-into-an-accident-at-any-point state and when we got there he asked if i could so kindly prove him with a ride back too and i was like uh dude this class is only an hour long. it took me 20 minutes to get there. i am not driving all the way fucking home, doing nothing for 20 minutes because what can i possibly do in 20 minutes and then driving back here to drive you home, and then driving myself back home. that is a waste of gas and time, i thought to myself, so i just sat in on the class with him... and then i met him. no, not the friend i drove... but his professor. he was so hot but not like perfect hot because those guys aren't hot to me at all but kevin spacey hot. he was really smart, as is expected from a professor, but also incredibly charming. he was making jokes throughout the whole class but he somehow managed to do this without losing their attention, and while still remaining serious, if that makes sense? that's what i was most attracted to. i don't really remember if the class was interesting or not. my brain was preoccupied with naughty thoughts. i kept envisioning myself in a school girl outfit with him bending me over a desk, ramming me from behind as hard as he possibly he can. the desk was shaking like fucking mad and i pleaded with him to go harder in the most helpless, out-of-breath voice i could muster. i had pigtails and he was pulling them while pushing his other hand against my back to arch it even more and that turned me on so much and the more i thought about it the hornier i got and i'm so lucky i don't have a cock because if i did then the whole class would know, but what's embarrassing is that even despite not having an obvious hard-on, given my absence of male genitalia and all, i think they still knew. the people around my friend and i knew, at least, because i was flustered and my cheeks were red and i may or may not have been sensually touching... parts of myself while staring directly at the professor. i swear i wasn't doing it consciously and i promise it was subtle and sexy and not creepy. i also couldn't stop biting my lips. i knew they probably knew, but whatever. i retreated back into my mind because i don't care what they think and i continued fantasizing about the professor talking dirty to me and me whimpering and my body shaking because oh my god it felt so good. i slowly began to straighten my body and i turned around and i gently pushed him back into his chair and my first thought was the get on top of him and ride him until he came inside me but as good as i know i feel i'm even better with my mouth so i dropped down on my knees and i grabbed his cock and licked the tip a bit. he seemed unimpressed but i was only just getting started. i told him i was 18 because i look it and older men eat that shit up so he probably thought i was inexperienced, which i suppose i kind of am, but this is an area in which my skill level is much higher than my chronological age would suggest. i continued to tease him for a little while longer and i could tell he was getting annoyed but that was only because i was waiting for him to take charge and grab my hair and force his cock in my mouth and after me patiently and lightly playing around with his cock for 5 goddamn minutes, he finally did. i went back and forth between deep-throating him and quite literally letting him fuck my face to just casually, or i guess aggressively, moving my mouth up and down his cock and swirling my tongue around the tip, and all while maintaining eye contact with him and he loved it. he would grab my hair and force his cock deeper inside my mouth and _i_ loved it. i loved every second of it and every inch of him. i got so close to making him cum but i... stopped right before he was about to, and boy was it pulsating hard, which i know was really unkind of me, but i wanted some loving too so i gave him some time to gather himself before i hopped on top of him rode his thick, juicy, sweet, beautiful cock. he grabbed my ass, my tits, anything he could get his hands on, and we kissed and i went faster and faster... moaned louder and louder and then i yelled out "oh cam" and he grabbed my hips, stopped me, and gave me a "that's not my name" look. this didn't actually happen. i had a great sleep last night, i never drove anyone anywhere because driving a car while tired to the point of delirium is stupidly dangerous, and i am not crushing on a philosophy professor. but, like i said, great sleep last night.


----------



## Mange

Jodie Arias is the sexiest sociopathic pathological liar ever. I put up with Nancy Grace's cunt ass just to see the trial and watch her pretend to be upset and lie on the stand. It's true entertainment. Really, it's remarkable.


----------



## Khaleesi19901

ENTP and INFJ is awesome in the beginning, but life changing once you have an established relationship. OMG can I say 30second+ plus orgasms, just when you think it couldn't get any better IT DOES...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He's good looking and he's really packing, but I wouldn't hesitate for a second time so much if he wasn't such a deviant and if he didn't smoke crack. So, there's that


----------



## 6007

Sometimes I feel like El Diablo during sex with Byron. 
I find myself making the faces and sounds he used to make with me, and it's so odd.
Sometimes it's like he's there I guess.

Fukkin Diablo.


----------



## 6007

I find myself wondering if sex ends up keeping you corded to others for like... ever.
I am not sure.
I don't fully understand reality or the nature of energy yet. 
But I do know some people remain wrapped up in me, and I couldn't imagine if I actually ever had unprotected cream pie sex.
I don't let them finish in me.

Way too intimate.


----------



## Morpheus83

If I had a teen who wanted a sex toy for Christmas or as a birthday present, I wouldn't object on 'moral' grounds, but I'd point out the issue with not knowing the 'size' my teen would feel 'comfortable' with


----------



## kaleidoscope

I'm proud of myself for the silliest reason, but it just confirms how much sexuality - my own at least - is so psychological. A year or two ago, I would just stop after one orgasm and be _done, _both mentally and physically. I couldn't bring myself to keep going for more, because I just didn't believe it to be possible for me. 

.. Typing this after having had five or six *intense *orgasms in a row - I actually lost count. And I so want more. :blushed:


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

It occurred to me today that I think about sex more often than I previously realized. It's just not in what I imagine is the normal manner. 

Or maybe it's just hormones right now.

Though I find I have been thinking about sexual stuff more comfortably too, which is strange.

*shrug*


----------



## Super Luigi

*


ScientiaOmnisEst said:



It occurred to me today that I think about sex more often than I previously realized. It's just not in what I imagine is the normal manner. 

Or maybe it's just hormones right now.

Though I find I have been thinking about sexual stuff more comfortably too, which is strange.

*shrug*

Click to expand...

Yeah, I think about sex a lot myself, even though I have no experience in the matter, which is odd to me.*


----------



## Mange

GinningPuma4011 said:


> He's good looking and he's really packing, but I wouldn't hesitate for a second time so much if he wasn't such a deviant and if he didn't smoke crack. So, there's that


Crack truly is whack.


----------



## Acrylic

kaleidoscope said:


> Typing this after having had five or six *intense *orgasms in a row - I actually lost count. And I so want more. :blushed:


So. That just happened.

... anyone else like posting on Personality Cafe immediately after having orgasmed 6 times in a row? Haha :tongue:


----------



## AdroElectro

Despotic Ocelot said:


> So. That just happened.
> 
> ... anyone else like posting on Personality Cafe immediately after having orgasmed 6 times in a row? Haha :tongue:


#JustENFPthings


----------



## Super Luigi

*


AdroElectro said:



#JustENFPthings

Click to expand...

I like how your avatar reflects my reaction when reading this stuff.
:tongue:*


----------



## Juggernaut

Someone asked me if I would have sex with a woman the other day.

I said yes.

They then asked me if I was gay or bisexual and I said "No, I'm straight." ????????

I don't think I'd ever be in a relationship with a woman, though. Just sex. Heteroromantic or something?

More like Sexual Confusion time.


----------



## AdroElectro

Juggernaut said:


> Someone asked me if I would have sex with a woman the other day.
> 
> I said yes.
> 
> They then asked me if I was gay or bisexual and I said "No, I'm straight." ????????
> 
> I don't think I'd ever be in a relationship with a woman, though. Just sex. Heteroromantic or something?
> 
> More like Sexual Confusion time.


If you aren't sexually attracted to women, but would still have sex with one, I think that makes you bicurious.

bi-cu·ri·ous
bīˈkyo͝orēəs/
adjective
adjective: bicurious

(of a heterosexual person) interested in having a sexual experience with a person of the same sex.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

AdroElectro said:


> If you aren't sexually attracted to women, but would still have sex with one, I think that makes you bicurious.
> 
> bi-cu·ri·ous
> bīˈkyo͝orēəs/
> adjective
> adjective: bicurious
> 
> (of a heterosexual person) interested in having a sexual experience with a person of the same sex.


Or heteroflexible 

I have sex with women. They're fun and I love it, but I'm not romantically attracted to them


----------



## SevSevens

Giving her that slow D until my D is covered in her marmalade.

Then getting that slow head as she cleans her junk off me with her mouth.

Finally, busting a fat load deep into her throat.


----------



## HermioneG

Got a divorce. Its been over 4 months since I've done anything sexual (with another person in real life). I like being single. I love having my bed all to myself 95% of the time. But damn, I really need to get laid. The next guy is going to get a lot of enthusiasm, that's for sure.


----------



## Mange

SevSevens said:


> Giving her that slow D until my D is covered in her marmalade.
> 
> Then getting that slow head as she cleans her junk off me with her mouth.
> 
> Finally, busting a fat load deep into her throat.


That sounds awful.


----------



## HermioneG

xrx said:


> That sounds awful.


I think it sounds wonderful. :laughing:


----------



## Macrosapien

xrx said:


> That sounds awful.


:laughing:


----------



## Macrosapien

i cant play the piano said:


> i didn't sleep last night. my friend messaged me on fb asking for a ride to his philosophy class and i answered sure why not because why not, right? so i drove him in my delirious i-could-get-into-an-accident-at-any-point state and when we got there he asked if i could so kindly prove him with a ride back too and i was like uh dude this class is only an hour long. it took me 20 minutes to get there. i am not driving all the way fucking home, doing nothing for 20 minutes because what can i possibly do in 20 minutes and then driving back here to drive you home, and then driving myself back home. that is a waste of gas and time, i thought to myself, so i just sat in on the class with him... and then i met him. no, not the friend i drove... but his professor. he was so hot but not like perfect hot because those guys aren't hot to me at all but kevin spacey hot. he was really smart, as is expected from a professor, but also incredibly charming. he was making jokes throughout the whole class but he somehow managed to do this without losing their attention, and while still remaining serious, if that makes sense? that's what i was most attracted to. i don't really remember if the class was interesting or not. my brain was preoccupied with naughty thoughts. i kept envisioning myself in a school girl outfit with him bending me over a desk, ramming me from behind as hard as he possibly he can. the desk was shaking like fucking mad and i pleaded with him to go harder in the most helpless, out-of-breath voice i could muster. i had pigtails and he was pulling them while pushing his other hand against my back to arch it even more and that turned me on so much and the more i thought about it the hornier i got and i'm so lucky i don't have a cock because if i did then the whole class would know, but what's embarrassing is that even despite not having an obvious hard-on, given my absence of male genitalia and all, i think they still knew. the people around my friend and i knew, at least, because i was flustered and my cheeks were red and i may or may not have been sensually touching... parts of myself while staring directly at the professor. i swear i wasn't doing it consciously and i promise it was subtle and sexy and not creepy. i also couldn't stop biting my lips. i knew they probably knew, but whatever. i retreated back into my mind because i don't care what they think and i continued fantasizing about the professor talking dirty to me and me whimpering and my body shaking because oh my god it felt so good. i slowly began to straighten my body and i turned around and i gently pushed him back into his chair and my first thought was the get on top of him and ride him until he came inside me but as good as i know i feel i'm even better with my mouth so i dropped down on my knees and i grabbed his cock and licked the tip a bit. he seemed unimpressed but i was only just getting started. i told him i was 18 because i look it and older men eat that shit up so he probably thought i was inexperienced, which i suppose i kind of am, but this is an area in which my skill level is much higher than my chronological age would suggest. i continued to tease him for a little while longer and i could tell he was getting annoyed but that was only because i was waiting for him to take charge and grab my hair and force his cock in my mouth and after me patiently and lightly playing around with his cock for 5 goddamn minutes, he finally did. i went back and forth between deep-throating him and quite literally letting him fuck my face to just casually, or i guess aggressively, moving my mouth up and down his cock and swirling my tongue around the tip, and all while maintaining eye contact with him and he loved it. he would grab my hair and force his cock deeper inside my mouth and _i_ loved it. i loved every second of it and every inch of him. i got so close to making him cum but i... stopped right before he was about to, and boy was it pulsating hard, which i know was really unkind of me, but i wanted some loving too so i gave him some time to gather himself before i hopped on top of him rode his thick, juicy, sweet, beautiful cock. he grabbed my ass, my tits, anything he could get his hands on, and we kissed and i went faster and faster... moaned louder and louder and then i yelled out "oh cam" and he grabbed my hips, stopped me, and gave me a "that's not my name" look. this didn't actually happen. i had a great sleep last night, i never drove anyone anywhere because driving a car while tired to the point of delirium is stupidly dangerous, and i am not crushing on a philosophy professor. but, like i said, great sleep last night.


errm *clears throat* leaves PerC for today ... 






lol whoa, thats some imagination.


----------



## Macrosapien

Havent had sex for 2 months and im freaking out man lol.


----------



## Juggernaut

AdroElectro said:


> If you aren't sexually attracted to women, but would still have sex with one, I think that makes you bicurious.
> 
> bi-cu·ri·ous
> bīˈkyo͝orēəs/
> adjective
> adjective: bicurious
> 
> (of a heterosexual person) interested in having a sexual experience with a person of the same sex.


But wouldn't that mean I am interested in trying it out for the first time? I have been with a woman before.

There's no need to label myself, I suppose. But I am (bi)curious.:crazy:


----------



## karmachameleon

ripley said:


> My little sub has the same problem.
> I've experienced disrespectful talk with guys who assume I'm a sub because I dress like a gothic little.
> That is awkward too.
> I think as someone else mentioned it's being clueless. They definitely can't make rewarding partners if they are so stupid.


How does a gothic little dress?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Macrosapien said:


> errm *clears throat* leaves PerC for today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol whoa, thats some imagination.


She had some quality inspiration for that post.


----------



## 6007

karmachameleon said:


> How does a gothic little dress?


Sort of a cross between Wednesday Addams and a gothic Lolita.


----------



## karmachameleon

ripley said:


> Sort of a cross between Wednesday Addams and a gothic Lolita.


Oh thats a lot of maintainence. Im kind of a little but i just dress like a normal person cus im lazy


----------



## 6007

karmachameleon said:


> Oh thats a lot of maintainence. Im kind of a little but i just dress like a normal person cus im lazy


It doesn't really, it's amazingly simple to put on a dress and creepers. And if you're a real little a collar or something. A dress can make it look like you care faster than anything. It's the ultimate cheater way to dress.


----------



## karmachameleon

ripley said:


> It doesn't really, it's amazingly simple to put on a dress and creepers. And if you're a real little a collar or something. A dress can make it look like you care faster than anything. It's the ultimate cheater way to dress.


Just had no idea that littles have a certain clothing style, besides collar duh. And the fact that people assume youre submissive because you dress goth is weird


----------



## GinningPuma4011

It's not worth it to just fuck someone because you like their cock and you think you'll like the way they fuck. Not attracted to the face. It wasn't good. So dry


----------



## piano

Macrosapien said:


> errm *clears throat* leaves PerC for today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol whoa, thats some imagination.


haha thank you. it was inspired by my favorite boy.


----------



## 6007

karmachameleon said:


> Just had no idea that littles have a certain clothing style, besides collar duh. And the fact that people assume youre submissive because you dress goth is weird


Yes, but these people are likely socially retarded, and hopeful that I'm submissive. They seem to think all women are painted with the same brush; all women are subs who just haven't found the right Dom yet. That kind of stuff. 

people can be ridiculous. Luckily not all people are. There are always intelligent people around redeeming the race by being normal.


----------



## Vermillion

i cant play the piano said:


> i didn't sleep last night. my friend messaged me on fb asking for a ride to his philosophy class and i answered sure why not because why not, right? so i drove him in my delirious i-could-get-into-an-accident-at-any-point state and when we got there he asked if i could so kindly prove him with a ride back too and i was like uh dude this class is only an hour long. it took me 20 minutes to get there. i am not driving all the way fucking home, doing nothing for 20 minutes because what can i possibly do in 20 minutes and then driving back here to drive you home, and then driving myself back home. that is a waste of gas and time, i thought to myself, so i just sat in on the class with him... and then i met him. no, not the friend i drove... but his professor. he was so hot but not like perfect hot because those guys aren't hot to me at all but kevin spacey hot. he was really smart, as is expected from a professor, but also incredibly charming. he was making jokes throughout the whole class but he somehow managed to do this without losing their attention, and while still remaining serious, if that makes sense? that's what i was most attracted to. i don't really remember if the class was interesting or not. my brain was preoccupied with naughty thoughts. i kept envisioning myself in a school girl outfit with him bending me over a desk, ramming me from behind as hard as he possibly he can. the desk was shaking like fucking mad and i pleaded with him to go harder in the most helpless, out-of-breath voice i could muster. i had pigtails and he was pulling them while pushing his other hand against my back to arch it even more and that turned me on so much and the more i thought about it the hornier i got and i'm so lucky i don't have a cock because if i did then the whole class would know, but what's embarrassing is that even despite not having an obvious hard-on, given my absence of male genitalia and all, i think they still knew. the people around my friend and i knew, at least, because i was flustered and my cheeks were red and i may or may not have been sensually touching... parts of myself while staring directly at the professor. i swear i wasn't doing it consciously and i promise it was subtle and sexy and not creepy. i also couldn't stop biting my lips. i knew they probably knew, but whatever. i retreated back into my mind because i don't care what they think and i continued fantasizing about the professor talking dirty to me and me whimpering and my body shaking because oh my god it felt so good. i slowly began to straighten my body and i turned around and i gently pushed him back into his chair and my first thought was the get on top of him and ride him until he came inside me but as good as i know i feel i'm even better with my mouth so i dropped down on my knees and i grabbed his cock and licked the tip a bit. he seemed unimpressed but i was only just getting started. i told him i was 18 because i look it and older men eat that shit up so he probably thought i was inexperienced, which i suppose i kind of am, but this is an area in which my skill level is much higher than my chronological age would suggest. i continued to tease him for a little while longer and i could tell he was getting annoyed but that was only because i was waiting for him to take charge and grab my hair and force his cock in my mouth and after me patiently and lightly playing around with his cock for 5 goddamn minutes, he finally did. i went back and forth between deep-throating him and quite literally letting him fuck my face to just casually, or i guess aggressively, moving my mouth up and down his cock and swirling my tongue around the tip, and all while maintaining eye contact with him and he loved it. he would grab my hair and force his cock deeper inside my mouth and _i_ loved it. i loved every second of it and every inch of him. i got so close to making him cum but i... stopped right before he was about to, and boy was it pulsating hard, which i know was really unkind of me, but i wanted some loving too so i gave him some time to gather himself before i hopped on top of him rode his thick, juicy, sweet, beautiful cock. he grabbed my ass, my tits, anything he could get his hands on, and we kissed and i went faster and faster... moaned louder and louder and then i yelled out "oh cam" and he grabbed my hips, stopped me, and gave me a "that's not my name" look. this didn't actually happen. i had a great sleep last night, i never drove anyone anywhere because driving a car while tired to the point of delirium is stupidly dangerous, and i am not crushing on a philosophy professor. but, like i said, great sleep last night.


Man, I'm late. This is a fucking work of art.


----------



## Macrosapien

I havent had sex in 2 months today. The drought is real. But I am pretty much a one woman man, I need to be loved, I want to love, and my love can not be directed in multiple ways. It's intense, it's passionate, and its very sensual. As a result I'm using this time to chill by myself for a little while, to know exactly what I want in a woman. But do not get it wrong, the first vagina that throws itself at me, I'm about to dive in, just like a pizza pie....


----------



## SevSevens

Dress her up like a kitchen whore and fuck her on the counter like a cheap hooker.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sporadic Aura said:


> She had some quality inspiration for that post.


"oh Cam..."


----------



## piano

AddictiveMuse said:


> "oh Cam..."


it was alll for him


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i cant play the piano said:


> it was alll for him


Lucky bastard XD

That was like legitimate soft core shit right there. It reminded me of something....

* *


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He's gotten a lot better. Good for him. I'm glad.


----------



## Catwalk

Well, I was planning on getting a taste of Pussycat™ tonight - however, she ''stops'' responding so that ship has _sailed_ back to the porning board in the meantime. A sexy, but cutely enticing little big bewb'd Asian ESFP; with *darling* smile, indeed. A _tease_ of feminine, sensual + lusty aura - I was ready to *devour* her, then finger _fuck_ her insides out. Perhaps, _Àu demain._
____________

Complied.


----------



## Mzku

HermioneG said:


> Got a divorce. Its been over 4 months since I've done anything sexual (with another person in real life). I like being single. I love having my bed all to myself 95% of the time. But damn, I really need to get laid. The next guy is going to get a lot of enthusiasm, that's for sure.


all of this hahaha. swap gender roles tho but im on a much longer drought here i think roughly 2 years now? :laughing: yea that next 'she' is going to get iiiiiiiiit


----------



## HermioneG

Mzku said:


> all of this hahaha. swap gender roles tho but im on a much longer drought here i think roughly 2 years now? :laughing: yea that next 'she' is going to get iiiiiiiiit



Call me, maybe? haha


----------



## d e c a d e n t

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> It occurred to me today that I think about sex more often than I previously realized. It's just not in what I imagine is the normal manner.


Normal manner?


----------



## Mzku

HermioneG said:


> Call me, maybe? haha


ha! if only it were that simple hehe. my torment is ...more of a choice at the moment though. but id be lying through my fking teeth if i said i didnt miss some intense caveman action (some days worse than others :frustrating: )


----------



## Super Luigi

*


GinningPuma4011 said:



It happened again. While drunk, I fucked someone I had no previous interaction with. I locked eyes with him when I entered the party, but that was it. He made the first move and I just took it. I had no idea who he was and never talked to him before. I just took everything he gave me. I let him fuck me raw, which was a mistake, but his touch was electrifying and my body gave in. He took me into the bathroom, bent me over and forced himself into me. Initial penetration always gets a big reaction out of me. I started to get too loud, so he put his hand over my mouth and gripped my hair with the other for leverage. I wanted to beg for him to finish inside of me, but he was too strong and I couldn't move his hand. He pulled out and came all over my pussy and ass. He made me pull up my jeans and panties without cleaning up and he let me suck him clean. He kissed me then left me in the bathroom. 

I want to know who the hell are these men? Who are these men who know what I want and know that I will just take what they give to me and let them do what they want?

Later, one of my fuck buddies walked into the party. He took me back to his place after the game and ubered me home early this AM.

Click to expand...

That sounds like one lucky guy to me.*


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Doctor Doom said:


> *
> 
> That sounds like one lucky guy to me.*


They're assholes lol. They're all assholes


----------



## Hypaspist

Porn actually _helped_ me discover I could do something. That thing shall remain nameless, but I guess it's good to step back and kind of discover how the hardware works every once in a while.


----------



## Super Luigi

*


GinningPuma4011 said:



They're assholes lol. They're all assholes

Click to expand...

But you had good sex, right?
You could have spoken up and said, "Hey, fucker! [pun intended lol] What the fuck is your problem? You don't just leave your seed on my ass and pull up my pants over it like I'm not going to mind, or feel it. The least you could do is clean up your own mess."*


----------



## Super Luigi

*


Hypaspist said:



Porn actually helped me discover I could do something. That thing shall remain nameless, but I guess it's good to step back and kind of discover how the hardware works every once in a while.

Click to expand...

It's the bate, isn't it?
*


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Doctor Doom said:


> *
> 
> But you had good sex, right?
> You could have spoken up and said, "Hey, fucker! [pun intended lol] What the fuck is your problem? You don't just leave your seed on my ass and pull up my pants over it like I'm not going to mind, or feel it. The least you could do is clean up your own mess."*


Yeah. But I liked all of that. It just boggles my mind how this happens. And for all the times it has happened, having an audience was the last thing on my mind. I just wanted it


----------



## Super Luigi

*


GinningPuma4011 said:



Yeah. But I liked all of that. It just boggles my mind how this happens. And for all the times it has happened, having an audience was the last thing on my mind. I just wanted it

Click to expand...

So I don't get it, how are they assholes and yet you liked everything that happened?*


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Doctor Doom said:


> *
> 
> So I don't get it, how are they assholes and yet you liked everything that happened?*


Being an asshole and a giver of sexual pleasure aren't mutually exclusive


----------



## Super Luigi

*


GinningPuma4011 said:



Being an asshole and a giver of sexual pleasure aren't mutually exclusive

Click to expand...

Could you explain what makes the difference?*


----------



## Neokortex

Hey, I have a question. Another one. I think it's not new for INFPs to wonder whether they've had just missed a window of opportunity. Now I've had some cases when the girl was smiling wide, there was a moment of pause but then I felt that this was it and said goodbye and left. What cues should we pay attention to? Is there a give-away sign telling that they would want something more?

I'm truly a bad mind reader when it comes to flirting and such, I'd rather have them telling me up front what they want. Could be that our low Se, Fe makes us so oblivious in these situations? After the fact I could always swear that I had turned her on, that she had become frenetically excited, but the second time around all the interest is gone. One hopes that there wasn't meant to be anything more, that they were just preliminary misfiring impressions.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Sometimes I think about how much my bf turns me on. And because of that I want to be perfect for him. Perfect hair. Perfect body. Work hard to be completely seductive and sensual....fulfilling his every desire. 


Then I remember that I'm a fucking human being whose pretty awesome and he's just going to have to deal with that. Then I eat bacon.


----------



## newbie const

I am 16,straight male..
When I was 11-12 years old,I was like going crazy for having experience.Then I kissed some of my friends.Holding and rubbing each other's penis were daily rituals and even got my cock sucked a few times :laughing:

Now I realize we did it because in our country,schools for boys and girls are separate,even I never have touched even any girl's arms!It is so sad..:sad:

I masturbate a lot and have a secret desire to suck my cock by myself.Is it possible?Don't think so..


----------



## Noctis

Neokortex said:


> Hey, I have a question. Another one. I think it's not new for INFPs to wonder whether they've had just missed a window of opportunity. Now I've had some cases when the girl was smiling wide, there was a moment of pause but then I felt that this was it and said goodbye and left. What cues should we pay attention to? Is there a give-away sign telling that they would want something more?
> 
> I'm truly a bad mind reader when it comes to flirting and such, I'd rather have them telling me up front what they want. Could be that our low Se, Fe makes us so oblivious in these situations? After the fact I could always swear that I had turned her on, that she had become frenetically excited, but the second time around all the interest is gone. One hopes that there wasn't meant to be anything more, that they were just preliminary misfiring impressions.


I think I missed out on some opportunities as much as some people just not giving me a chance. Some people whom I would think would be flirting with me by certain gestures, eye contact, or body postures, but I later find out that they were "treating me like a friend". I missed romantic opportunities by being turned down, being ignored, "friend zoned" (whatever the hell that means), not being given a chance, being lied to, or being passed for someone else.


----------



## Neokortex

Noctis said:


> I think I missed out on some opportunities as much as some people just not giving me a chance. Some people whom I would think would be flirting with me by certain gestures, eye contact, or body postures, but I later find out that they were "treating me like a friend". I missed romantic opportunities by being turned down, being ignored, "friend zoned" (whatever the hell that means), not being given a chance, being lied to, or being passed for someone else.


Yea, I mean the thing is, that we all start making educated guesses, calculations right from the first impressions. So that's basically a two way road: you either expect more good things out of him or you condemn him. So there's the chance that a girl thinks big of us but when we don't meet the expectations that comes with that, then they soon loose interest. My aim is somehow to go with the flow, that when they are in that excited mood, somehow figure out how to enchant them further. D To see if they'd be into something more. What are the signs?


----------



## Noctis

Neokortex said:


> Yea, I mean the thing is, that we all start making educated guesses, calculations right from the first impressions. So that's basically a two way road: you either expect more good things out of him or you condemn him. So there's the chance that a girl thinks big of us but when we don't meet the expectations that comes with that, then they soon loose interest. My aim is somehow to go with the flow, that when they are in that excited mood, somehow figure out how to enchant them further. D To see if they'd be into something more. What are the signs?


Usually they seem sexual towards you, and start to lose their inhibitions if they are very interested when flirty, like my ex did. Others do the come hither type of flirting, or reveal themselves in a sexy way, like crossing their legs in a suggestive manner, or touch you very intimately.


----------



## dragthewaters

This isn't really a "sexual" confession but...

a) I miss you.

b) I still think about you every day.

c) I am really worried that you actually went through with your plan to kill yourself, since all the signs seem to point to it. I really wish that I knew your actual identity so I could know for sure whether you are dead or not. Honestly even though I miss you, we definitely shouldn't talk ever again since it would just be a disaster for both of us, but I just really really really want to know you aren't dead.

d) I wish I had been able to give you the love that you wanted from me. Maybe it would have helped you get better. Honestly, probably not, realistically speaking. You had a hole in your heart that I'm not sure even could be fixed. And I definitely was not the person with the competency or ability to do so. I did try, but you always wanted 10x more than I was able to give you.

e) I hope that I didn't make things any worse for you.

f) I miss you.


----------



## Neokortex

Noctis said:


> Usually they seem sexual towards you, and start to lose their inhibitions if they are very interested when flirty, like my ex did. Others do the come hither type of flirting, or reveal themselves in a sexy way, like crossing their legs in a suggestive manner, or touch you very intimately.


Oh, right. I rather meant that at parting. That's when I get uneasy and unsure, whether they'd like me to go all in and ask for contact info. With some, I had been communicated that they have a boyfriend but in the end there's still that pause, that ambivalent look. Women are mysterious! It's a kind of magic how there're some who can figure out their ways. Read their mind. As I could read here at some posts, some expect that from us. When to ask for contact. When to hold hands. When to give the first kiss. I have no idea.


----------



## Tsubaki

Well, this isn't a great awesome confession like the ones before this and maybe it's also something that I'll regret writing but whatever XD

1) I'm definitely some kind of submissive. Based on my experience, it might actually be slave... But not a 24/7 one. I also always wanted to be a rope bunny ^^"

2) the biggest sexual turn-off for me is when someone actually shows love for me.

3) Everything works in my head or with my sense of touch. All the other senses have more of a negative effect.

4) I use the most NT-ish safeword ever: "Love and friendship"


----------



## kaleidoscope

Being so wet that you can't get enough friction to actually cum. Most torturous thing ever.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Just saw Tommy Pistol in a Buzzfeed video. Mortified and happy for him at the same time. All my favorites are starting to become mainstream


----------



## 6007

Byron is the best at oral, ever. I still have no idea how he made me cum without using his fingers. Just his mouth. 
Wtf.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Very explicit content ahead. I'll try to make it funny-ish at the same time:

I was laying in bed last night (alone. And it was actually a futon >_>) and I started recalling phone sex I had with an ex not too long ago. Somehow thinking about the lust-filled idea of him shoving his massive dick down my throat until I was crying and being fucked hardcore in the kitchen switched over to me thinking about being in the backseat of a car with two really hot guys (he wasn't one of them) and having this sweaty, forceful, perfect threesome. I've been thinking about it on and off all day. That was one of, if not the best fantasy I've ever had. I really need to get laid again already.

I wanted to say even more..so much more..but I don't want to get in trouble. <_<


----------



## Juggernaut

I always thought it was just in cartoons, but the more turned on I am, the more I drool...? I didn't know that was a real thing.

Waiting to be fishhooked now. Only one side. Both is, oddly, too much.


----------



## 6007

Thinking about all the ways in which my partner annoys me makes me REALLY want to paddle him
When he gets home.
Thus far I've only swatted him playfully but I really think a proper thrashing is in the future, if he agrees, of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Not counting the disappointment, the last two times I had sex, I felt like I couldn't fucking hang. Both guys sent me into overdrive and I had to beg them to stop. Guy last night was the worst because he liked seeing me squirm and holding me in place whenever I tried to fight him off of me. I had gotten off of work at 11, so I was already tired and crashing from all the coffee, but he's a total night owl. My body was done. It took forever for him to cum, which was good and bad. We only did two rounds and I'm sore in so many different places. Amateur hour. Hoping he didn't think so. It was a ton of fun, though.

I need more of my partners to be like that. Lol.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

We went out for drinks, went back to his place, kissed and I undressed. He took everything off except for his boxers, then we got into bed and made out. I put my hand over his cock and boxers and he came. Just like that. And it was over. 

That's the first time that ever happened to me. I usually have better judgment.


----------



## Death Persuades

GinningPuma4011 said:


> We went out for drinks, went back to his place, kissed and I undressed. He took everything off except for his boxers, then we got into bed and made out. I put my hand over his cock and boxers and he came. Just like that. And it was over.
> 
> That's the first time that ever happened to me. I usually have better judgment.


If you think ejaculation means it has to be "over", I feel sorry for you <3 <3


----------



## Death Persuades

Juggernaut said:


> I always thought it was just in cartoons, but the more turned on I am, the more I drool...? I didn't know that was a real thing.
> 
> Waiting to be fishhooked now. Only one side. Both is, oddly, too much.


Hm. Usually when I get very aroused, I get dry mouth... Feels almost as if an anxiety attack is coming on.

EDIT: Now that I think about it... Maybe I just get anxious when I get aroused


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Doge Precedes said:


> If you think ejaculation means it has to be "over", I feel sorry for you <3 <3


Excuse you. No, I don't usually do. But he was pretty embarrassed that he came prematurely and he didn't want to do anything else no matter how much I encouraged him that it was ok. 

But that's fine. He isn't usually the type of guy that I fuck anyway and I wouldn't have enjoyed it that much. I still got fucked by the end of the night.


----------



## Death Persuades

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Excuse you. No, I don't usually do. But he was pretty embarrassed that he came prematurely and he didn't want to do anything else no matter how much I encouraged him that it was ok.
> 
> But that's fine. He isn't usually the type of guy that I fuck anyway and I wouldn't have enjoyed it that much. I still got fucked by the end of the night.


Urban Dictionary: excuse you


----------



## Acrylic

GinningPuma4011 said:


> We went out for drinks, went back to his place, kissed and I undressed. He took everything off except for his boxers, then we got into bed and made out. I put my hand over his cock and boxers and he came. Just like that. And it was over.
> 
> That's the first time that ever happened to me. I usually have better judgment.


No, no, I'm, no... I... I've got reserves!


----------



## Acrylic

GinningPuma4011 said:


> We went out for drinks, went back to his place, kissed and I undressed. He took everything off except for his boxers, then we got into bed and made out. I put my hand over his cock and boxers and he came. Just like that. And it was over.
> 
> That's the first time that ever happened to me. I usually have better judgment.


I bet that happens when @Kore trains her imposing gothic/vampire eyebrows on someone. Not in the bedroom, but... anywhere lol. Someplace mundane.

I need a few things from the grocery
Do things alone now most - eh - ly
Left me heartbroken, not lookin' for love
Surprised in my eyes when I looked above
The checkout counter and I saw her face
My heart stood still... so did time and space
Never thought that I could feel real again
But the look in her eyes said "I need a friend"
She turned to me, that's when she said it
Looked me dead in the face, asked "cash or credit?"
And I
JIZZED. IN. MY PANTS.
It's perfectly normal, nothing wrong with me
But we're going to need a clean up on aisle 3
This really never happens you can take my word
I wont apologize, that's just absurd
Mainly your fault from the way your eyebrows glanced 
And now I
JIZZED. IN. MY PANTS.


----------



## Kito

Gonna make some actual confessions instead of just ranting about sexual escapades (because I haven't had any out of the ordinary/worth talking about since December).

I last a really long time in bed, which is both a good and a bad thing. It's good 'cause of course you get to go for ages, but the other person sometimes gets frustrated because they can't make you cum, and they blame it on themselves. Which is totally not true, something can feel really fucking good, it just won't push me over the edge. I have two regular partners, one is a guy who has the same problem so it barely affects our sex at all, the other is a girl who prides herself on being good at head and being able to get guys off. Took me a while to convince her that she wasn't doing anything wrong, my body is just lame and stubborn as fuck. 

I've thought about someone else while having sex on multiple occasions. It's kinda shitty but sometimes your mind just wants _one_ thing, and refuses to settle for what's right in front of it. In general I have trouble appreciating what's in the moment anyway, but it's some next level shit looking at someone's gorgeous naked body and still be thinking back to that one time you fucked that other guy in the kitchen last month. 

Despite telling everyone I'm a dom I don't have that much taste for power dynamics in sex. It's just that most of my partners have been massive subs and wanted me to degrade, humiliate and hurt them. Which is really fucking fun, to be fair. It's just not the first thing I wanna do when I'm horny. Usually the desire to bury my face between someone's thighs and stay there for half an hour comes first. I like being in control and it's fun to be super dom if I'm in the mood for it, but doing it every time just gets boring. Like take some time to treat me like shit in the bedroom too will ya? 

Also, vaginas smell worse than most guys' arseholes. Not that that's ever stopped anyone.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Last night I was at a bar and I was talking to this guy who was really cute. He was obviously flirting, and started getting handsy, and although I laughed it off while also making it clear he should stop (which he did,) I had to ask myself why I reacted that way. I've never had any form of casual sex before but the prospect does interest me, and this guy looked the way they do in my fantasies -- fit, heavily tattooed and pierced, blah blah. What I found was that I was shocked, embarrassed, and worried about not being respected. 

It's a very counterproductive POV, I have. I might be interested in casual sex, yet I assume I'm not going to be respected, so I ignore advances and get nothing. I don't mind being seen as someone who's into that. What I mind is the fact that a guy can hook up and no one will think less of him, but if I do it, I FEEL like I'd be seen as a person who doesn't have any self-confidence. I HATE the thought of a guy asking themselves the next day, "Why did I do that, and who was that slut?" as if I'm not a person. I can't tell if that's the way I'd actually be seen, though. I'm not gonna get anywhere like this.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He's good looking. He's cute. If we weren't fucking, I'd probably have a crush on him


----------



## Velcorn

I'm sexually (and emotionally) attracted to dolphins even though that's hardly a confession at this point.


----------



## 6007

We were in the middle of fucking and I was looking at him. I decided to put his hand on my throat, and then I started fighting him, squirming around. 

Later he told me he thought "we haven't had really aggressive sex in a while..." And immediately afterward I started making him work for it. It struck me as interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6007

My slutty friend brought me to this Italian Guy's house. His fiancé is out of the country and he's been fucking my friend in the meantime. She wanted me to meet him and he was a good host. The conversation ranged a variety of topics and inevitably sex came up. My friend ended up telling me they had intense sex because he got all excited by the shit we said. 

I think she brings me around people because of my sex vibe. I'm starting to piece this together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdroElectro

They should rename this thread to 2 ISTP Women Constantly Brag About How Much They Get Laid Time.


----------



## 6007

AdroElectro said:


> They should rename this thread to 2 ISTP Women Constantly Brag About How Much They Get Laid Time.


Jealous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goya

@Noctis I don't think I could do that in real life, I don't really feel attracted to him. It's more like he's a person that I know and trust, so I project my own sexual fantasies and frustrations on him. Even though I don't want to admit it, I'm a big idealist and just want to find that one special person, and don't see the point in (me) having sex just for physical pleasure. Though, I have my urges from time to time just like anyone else.

It's like having sex with another woman... have I thought about it? Yes. Would I do it? No, because I have never felt attracted to a woman.


----------



## 6007

Last night Byron and I had sex before going to sleep. What I liked about it was he put me on my stomach again, which I love, but also I did this weird grinding thing while he was all the way in and basically it turned my pussy into a vibrator while he was pressed against my cervix. He had to pull out because it was too intense. 

This morning he was laying on his side and I was on my back with my left leg over his hips. Rawr. He was able to attend to my breasts from that angle and he instructed me to rub my clit. 

Apparently I really like that because I came for a solid minute at least (hard to measure time during sex I think) then he gave me a choke as he handled the rest. I'm sort of useless for a few minutes after I have an orgasm. It feels like my pussy collapses or something. 


Sent from


----------



## HermioneG

HermioneG said:


> What's got two thumbs and just got laid?
> 
> yeah, not this girl. Its been over 5 months and I think I might die.


So I actually did get laid this weekend. It was underwhelming at best. Men should come with reviews like on Amazon. Previous lovers can rate them so you know what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I think I lost another good one. Super fucking bummed. What is it? He would've been perfect if he didn't have a problem with me being on my period


----------



## 6007

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I think I lost another good one. Super fucking bummed. What is it? He would've been perfect if he didn't have a problem with me being on my period


That is sad. 
I like a guy who is ok with period sex. It makes me feel accepted. 

You can use a makeup sponge or instead to have period sex with no mess. 


let's get weird


----------



## 6007

My clit hurts because after I had an orgasm Byron kept fucking me and it got rubbed raw. 

GDI. 

That was good sex but my poor lady bits. 


let's get weird


----------



## drmiller100

HermioneG said:


> Men should come with reviews like on Amazon. Previous lovers can rate them so you know what you're getting yourself into.


add on for Tinder???? I'm in. if only I had a tinder account.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

ripley said:


> That is sad.
> I like a guy who is ok with period sex. It makes me feel accepted.
> 
> You can use a makeup sponge or instead to have period sex with no mess.
> 
> 
> let's get weird


Let's get weird for a second. It's a godsend when I find a guy who has a fetish for it or just doesn't care at all, but I don't come across them often. I'm now thinking he's ghosting me for some other reason now, though

I bought sea sponges for mess-free period sex and decided to try them out today. I ordered a medium and the girl I ordered from was kind enough to include a mini. The medium is huge and I thought the mini would be OK since I'm tight. Getting it in was a breeze, getting it out was a fucking nightmare and physically exhausting. Going to the ER was reeling through my head as I was squatting trying to get this sucker out of me. 

I went through this whole ordeal trying to get the mini out of me, but maybe I'll have better luck with the medium sized sponge. Still have plans to have sex with someone tonight, so I'll try it out then. I really want to go through this trial and error


----------



## 6007

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Let's get weird for a second. It's a godsend when I find a guy who has a fetish for it or just doesn't care at all, but I don't come across them often. I'm now thinking he's ghosting me for some other reason now, though
> 
> I bought sea sponges for mess-free period sex and decided to try them out today. I ordered a medium and the girl I ordered from was kind enough to include a mini. The medium is huge and I thought the mini would be OK since I'm tight. Getting it in was a breeze, getting it out was a fucking nightmare and physically exhausting. Going to the ER was reeling through my head as I was squatting trying to get this sucker out of me.
> 
> I went through this whole ordeal trying to get the mini out of me, but maybe I'll have better luck with the medium sized sponge. Still have plans to have sex with someone tonight, so I'll try it out then. I really want to go through this trial and error


I use kegel balls so I'm used to searching my cooter for stuff but I know that pang of panic all too well. Instead is a pretty good product too, but porn stars swear by the sponges. I have yet to try them. But you have to sanitize them well. 


let's get weird


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Oh my god! He's so fucking good looking and I love his body, but he can't get a good rhythm to fuck. It's ok, though. I'll let him slide

He came straight after work and he was dressed well. Gawd.

It's the kind of hot where you can't fucking stand it. It hurts to look at. 

Maybe he was a late bloomer? Or he's shy? Hasn't been with a lot of women/doesn't have a lot of experience? He's 34. Why can't he fuck properly


----------



## 6007

Went to get my morning tea and returned to Byron lying on his tummy playing video games on his tablet, bare assing it and all I can say is his workouts are paying off. His thighs are huge, and his butt is juicy. 

I rubbed my face on his butt for a couple minutes singing a song about how perfect it is.


----------



## HermioneG

drmiller100 said:


> add on for Tinder???? I'm in. if only I had a tinder account.



I just bought a washing machine. I trusted user reviews over the manufacturer's ad. My lady business is more important than my laundry. I like the tinder idea. You can rate various aspects and leave detailed reviews. People will then have a good idea of what's in store. It also might help people hone their skills. 

I got on a plane to meet this guy. Waste of a trip. I guess I went to the wrong state!


----------



## 6007

I figured out why my pussy stung so much. 

Apparently it is chafed from friction. 




let's get weird


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Just came for the first time in maybe 1-2 weeks. That may not seem like a long time for some people but I'm used to doing so about 3-4 times per week. And for some reason I wasn't able to for a while. The relief feels amazing.

On a more depressing note, I hung out with my FWB last night. He kept pushing me for sex. We've done it twice and both times were a disaster. There's basically nothing he does that I like, and any time I even consider giving it a shot, it ends with me bring disappointed. I'm pretty sure I'm not very good in bed either, although he says he likes it. 

He told me he had feelings for me when I asked if he did because I was nervous he was taking things too seriously, but that he didn't want to date me. I don't have feelings for him but I've just been feeling a little disheartened today..a little empty. I usually feel like that after masturbation but it feels even worse after being sexually active with someone else. I need to stop this. The only thing is I miss having a connection in general, and sex is the easiest connection I can get. I only have casual sex to pass the time, in other words. He's the only person I've ever done this with. I thought maybe if I did it with more people I'd feel better. I don't think that's true now.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Finally got the sponge out. All the doctor fuck buddies were unavailable and the nurse wasn't free until later. Thank god this dude came through. It was anxiety inducing and uncomfortable. Pushing is so physically exhausting. "For someone who fucks a lot of cocks, you're really tight" lol

Saved my life. Saved me a trip to urgent care and a bill to pay.

Probably won't use anything like a sponge again. If a dude has a problem with a little mess or blood, then fuck him


----------



## Strayfire

drmiller100 said:


> add on for Tinder???? I'm in. if only I had a tinder account.


I briefly had a Tinder account. 

I have no patience for anything really.


----------



## Bunny

Personally, I never exactly feel super sexy during my time of the month.
I would opt to not have sex during that week.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Lately I've been getting off a lot to the idea of being tied to a bed, just spread out and forced to get off over and over for two hours. Maybe more. I want to be touched, licked, vibe, fucked until I'm crying for it to end and then lubed and fucked again. I want it to ache.


----------



## drmiller100

daleks_exterminate said:


> Lately I've been getting off a lot to the idea of being tied to a bed, just spread out and forced to get off over and over for two hours. Maybe more. I want to be touched, licked, vibe, fucked until I'm crying for it to end and then lubed and fucked again. I want it to ache.



it turns out one of my favorite things to do is tie women to the bed, and force them to orgasm over and over.......


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tell your mom I said hi


----------



## TwistedMuses

Daydreamer_Sam218 said:


> I know there's not many men who do this, but it arouses me so much when I hear them moan. The more I hear it, I'm driven to make them feel good. It's something I can't control, I feel like a fucking animal. Just give it all I can and I won't stop until both of us are filled with pure ecstasy. All this comes out of just hearing them moan. That's all it takes for me. I'm very passionate and wild in bed. :tongue:


Uh oh! *raises hand*
Same here!!! I'm not a moaner, but I love it when he does it. Makes me feel like I can give some damn proper loving to my ENFJ and it's such a turn on!!


----------



## Kito

TwistedMuses said:


> Uh oh! *raises hand*
> Same here!!! I'm not a moaner, but I love it when he does it. Makes me feel like I can give some damn proper loving to my ENFJ and it's such a turn on!!


Do you ever look at someone you find attractive and wonder how they moan during sex? 'Cause I do. I don't advise it 'cause it gets you thinking sinful, degenerate thoughts in public, but that's the fun of it all. 

Me and my best-friend-turned-fuckbuddy boned a few days ago while his whole family was in. He was lying there sweaty as fuck afterwards, laughing with his head in the pillow and talking about how loud we were. Sometimes you get carried away and don't care if someone hears your moans from a mile away. It's all worth the glares from family members the next morning.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Dude said he got so hot and got a head high after he came. I asked if he smoked before I came over, but he doesn't smoke much at all. I don't think that's ever happened to me before. I've drifted into subspace, but that's totally different. I've never felt lightheaded or anything after sex before. Maybe it's just all his blood rushing to other parts of his body


----------



## Catwalk

just cut off all my nail tips

time to get nasty 


tip:

dont ever finger with fake nails - porn pussies are loose so they can do it


----------



## 6007

The other night Byron came home when I was already asleep and we were kissing and he was el Diablo for a few seconds and then I was like wait wtf. 
Guess I was dreaming of him. 

Glad it was Byron even tho I still love el Diablo the shit bag. Not the way I love beautiful Byron. But it's still a love.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

You've had a vasectomy. Don't pull out! Fill me with your hot cum and use me as your cumslut. 

What a waste. Won't get to see him again. 

At one point, he was teasing me from behind by only giving me the head. I pushed my hips back and hooked my feet around his legs to get more of his length in me, but he pushed back against me with his hands to keep me from taking all of him in. He spanked me as punishment and the best part was that he wasn't a pussy about it. Good on him. I would've liked to have seen him again.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Fapping sucks because you just ejaculate, you don't orgasm. I haven't had an orgasm in ages!


----------



## puzzled

MisterPerfect said:


> I am turned on by people who are smart enough to outwit me


Finding a partner must be easy for you then.


----------



## AdroElectro

puzzled said:


> Finding a partner must be easy for you then.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Kito said:


> Do you ever look at someone you find attractive and wonder how they moan during sex? 'Cause I do. I don't advise it 'cause it gets you thinking sinful, degenerate thoughts in public, but that's the fun of it all.
> 
> Me and my best-friend-turned-fuckbuddy boned a few days ago while his whole family was in. He was lying there sweaty as fuck afterwards, laughing with his head in the pillow and talking about how loud we were. Sometimes you get carried away and don't care if someone hears your moans from a mile away. It's all worth the glares from family members the next morning.


Mentioning that... 
I'm going to see him (my ENFJ) in two weeks and his fam will be back at home... He has a squeaky bed and it will be labour to have it hot at night... :sad: 
Other confession:
I find it endearing how he treats my body. He loves every bit and I think it's helping me to love it too. I haven't felt so relaxed, happy and appreciated with anyone. We took two baths and a shower together while I was at his and it was the longest bath I ever had... We both almost fell asleep with me leaning back onto his chest while cleaning each other with scented soaps and chatting. 
Third confession: I've learned well that size doesn't matter. He's the best thing I've ever had in bed and he gobbles me up faster and better than a fat person eats a cake. :crazy: Other stuff is amazing too!


----------



## MisterPerfect

puzzled said:


> Finding a partner must be easy for you then.


If that was the case I would have found someone already.


----------



## Acrylic

MisterPerfect said:


> If that was the case I would have found someone already.


The fact that that went right over your head completely undetected... while coming on the tail of "someone who can outwit me"... is the gourmet cuisine of irony lol.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Despotic Ocelot said:


> The fact that that went right over your head completely undetected... while coming on the tail of "someone who can outwit me"... is the gourmet cuisine of irony lol.


If you think you are so smart why dont you try to figure me out than. I bet you cant Mr.Einstein.


----------



## Strayfire

puzzled said:


> Finding a partner must be easy for you then.


Oh it does take two (or more) to tango.


----------



## Acrylic

MisterPerfect said:


> If you think you are so smart


I would hope my ability to register what puzzled said doesn't mark me as a savant lol. I mean if it does, I'm happy to take the title... I'm not gonna be pushy about it or anything lol.


----------



## Bunny

Come on now everybody let's chill and get back to the sex talk :kitteh:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Wytch said:


> Come on now everybody let's chill and get back to the sex talk :kitteh:


Your gif turned me on and I don't even know what's going on there. 

Sometimes I stare at people in public and imagine how they'd be in bed. I like walking around all flustered and having nobody know. That's one of the great things about being a lady. 

I'll be walking like a normal person: 










However internally I'm just doing this:


----------



## Bunny

AddictiveMuse said:


> Your gif turned me on and I don't even know what's going on there.


As long as it turned you on then that's all that matters. 
But I want to wear a kitten tail I think they're cute if that helps.



> Sometimes I stare at people in public and imagine how they'd be in bed. I like walking around all flustered and having nobody know. That's one of the great things about being a lady.
> 
> I'll be walking like a normal person:


I don't really do that, I'm not sure why because I'm guessing many do.
I really only imagine how someone would be in bed if I'm attracted to them and know them personally.
Unless maybe they're like majorly hot.



> However internally I'm just doing this:


^I do that all that time but outwardly lol.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Wytch said:


> Come on now everybody let's chill and get back to the sex talk :kitteh:


*lifts tail and sniffs butthole*


----------



## Bunny

Ew =/


----------



## Dissonance

There was blood this one time. Okay two times.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Wytch said:


> As long as it turned you on then that's all that matters.
> But I want to wear a kitten tail I think they're cute if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really do that, I'm not sure why because I'm guessing many do.
> I really only imagine how someone would be in bed if I'm attracted to them and know them personally.
> Unless maybe they're like majorly hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ^I do that all that time but outwardly lol.


I'm just naturally curious :wink: 

I smirk all the time. My smile tends to lean to the left naturally.


----------



## Bunny

AddictiveMuse said:


> I'm just naturally curious :wink:
> 
> I smirk all the time. My smile tends to lean to the left naturally.


Me too =) I'm probably too curious when it comes to some subjects but ah well.

I think smirking can be hot 




I'm curious about Dissonance's blood post right now but I have to sign off soon and go eat something because I forgot to eat again.


----------



## Dissonance

Heheh I'm just sitting over here with the popcorn because *totally* that thing with mentally sexing random people in public. Being an intuitive is so awesome.

I'll share just one of the stories because you still haven't eaten. She was 18 and gay and ripped up my back like a freakin paper bag. I looked like a roadmap for a week.

Anyone actually do the cat tail thing?


----------



## Bunny

Sensors can do just as much as Intuitives 

As for the back scratching, that is hot. I do that myself. If my SO allows me to, that is.

Yep, they sell many different kinds of animal tails online for various kinky people.

Now I'm going :tongue:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Wytch said:


> Me too =) I'm probably too curious when it comes to some subjects but ah well.
> 
> I think smirking can be hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about Dissonance's blood post right now but I have to sign off soon and go eat something because I forgot to eat again.


Smirking is definitely hot. I am curious about his blood post also.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Dissonance said:


> Heheh I'm just sitting over here with the popcorn because *totally* that thing with mentally sexing random people in public. Being an intuitive is so awesome.
> 
> I'll share just one of the stories because you still haven't eaten. She was 18 and gay and ripped up my back like a freakin paper bag. I looked like a roadmap for a week.
> 
> Anyone actually do the cat tail thing?





Wytch said:


> Sensors can do just as much as Intuitives
> 
> As for the back scratching, that is hot. I do that myself. If my SO allows me to, that is.
> 
> Yep, they sell many different kinds of animal tails online for various kinky people.
> 
> Now I'm going :tongue:


That sounds really hot. 

however I'm not too sure how I feel about the tail thing. 

Talk to you late Wytch ^^


----------



## Dissonance

Any of _you_  And yeah for the other thing. Though you don't need a tail to be a little animal.

Smirking mmmmhmmmm


----------



## Morfy

I haven't had sex in a while and I'm super horny x_x


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I have a weird monster "crush" on Randall. Idk why but I find him sexy, even though he's a chameleon thing.
(I don't really think he's that evil either).
View attachment 499482


----------



## Asmodaeus

I think clear heels are prolly one of the sexiest inventions EVER created. :kitteh:


----------



## SharpestNiFe

A couple of terrible roommates I used to have invited a bunch of friends over for Mardi Gras last year. One of those friends (who ended up being pretty terrible in her own right) invited one of her friends.

I thought said friend was cute, but another guy got to her before me. They didn't work out, so she started hanging out with me as "just a friend."

A couple of months later, she visited me b/c she wanted to go to a music festival by my house in my city (I live in the south, she lives in the northwestern part of the country). She met this guy at a bar and started making out with him. I was upset (but kept it to myself).

Now (about 10 months later), in a moment of "f it," I FB messaged her (we keep somewhat in touch). I told her that, if I was going to be honest, I've wanted to fuck her brains out since I met her.

Now, she wants to come visit again b/c her reaction was, "why the hell didn't you say something? I've wanted to jump your bones for a year, and honestly, I didn't give 2 shits about those guys, I just wanted you to see me as desirable and make you a little jealous!"

If ya want someone, speak up (you can show a LITTLE bit more decorum than I did though).


----------



## SharpestNiFe

This girl that I've been dating (there's a very long thread about her on ENFP sub-forum) REALLY pissed me off 2 nights ago (made plans to come over, then essentially canceled on me w/o telling me to go hang out with friends).

She felt so bad because, ultimately, it was a misunderstanding, so she came over last night, we had pretty awesome sex for the first time.

This morning, I told her a fantasy of mine was to have a girl lick off chocolate/whipped cream from my body.

5 minutes later, she was sucking chocolate syrup off my stuff.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

My entire life, I've always had a case of one-itis (liking/dating only one girl at a time). 

Recently, I decided to get a bit more serious about dating. Now, I'm dating 4 girls at once, and I'm having the best damn time of my life (a diverse group as well -- 2 Latinas, 1 white girl, 1 mixed girl).

Not only has it been incredible fun for me, but I find it is a LOT easier for me to find dates outside of the "core 4" (in other words, girls seem more attracted to me and wanting me to ask them out on a date), and I'm finding myself being chased more so than doing the chasing -- something that has NEVER happened to me before.


----------



## Bunny

I never got the food thing, out of all the kinks that is one I just never really got into.

I'd rather use one of those flavoured body lotions or something rather than real food.

I mean if my partner wanted to do that, I'd be cool with it but it wouldn't turn me on.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Second one night stand recently where the guy asked to see my ID. I know I'm small, I might look young, but do you think in a place where the staff routinely checks IDs would serve me if I was underage?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He was lying at the edge of the bed, touching me and feeling my smoothness. He asked me if I shaved and I said yes. Then he asked, "who did you shave your pussy for?" 

That was the hottest thing to me. At that moment my whole body was his.


----------



## AdroElectro

I was fucking my ex last night while tripping. At one point I yelled out "This is just like regular sex... WITH RAINBOWS!" And then proceeded to laugh to myself for 5 minutes straight. Ah good times.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He's married/engaged. I fucking knew it lol. I wonder if he thought about how good his very first rimjob felt tonight after he went home and saw her. 

I loved doing it. I really love his body. I like his style, too. I'm not sure he's quite aware of how hot he really is. And he doesn't seem to take compliments very well.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

AdroElectro said:


> I was fucking my ex last night while tripping. At one point I yelled out "This is just like regular sex... WITH RAINBOWS!" And then proceeded to laugh to myself for 5 minutes straight. Ah good times.


Queer sex is the best sex


----------



## AdroElectro

I suffer from extreme social anxiety. It gets even worse when I'm around cute girls. My approach anxiety gets so bad that I almost rival Raj from The Big Bang Theory (earlier seasons). 

But I'm thinking, I really need to face that fear, and learn to embrace and become addicted to the adrenaline rush that follows it.

It's really not that bad, I know there are dominant women out there. There are women who if I take even the slightest initiative, will take the reigns from my shaking hands and lead the way from there. They've always ended up being ExFx.


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf

SharpestNiFe said:


> A couple of terrible roommates I used to have invited a bunch of friends over for Mardi Gras last year. One of those friends (who ended up being pretty terrible in her own right) invited one of her friends.
> 
> I thought said friend was cute, but another guy got to her before me. They didn't work out, so she started hanging out with me as "just a friend."
> 
> A couple of months later, she visited me b/c she wanted to go to a music festival by my house in my city (I live in the south, she lives in the northwestern part of the country). She met this guy at a bar and started making out with him. I was upset (but kept it to myself).
> 
> Now (about 10 months later), in a moment of "f it," I FB messaged her (we keep somewhat in touch). I told her that, if I was going to be honest, I've wanted to fuck her brains out since I met her.
> 
> Now, she wants to come visit again b/c her reaction was, "why the hell didn't you say something? I've wanted to jump your bones for a year, and honestly, I didn't give 2 shits about those guys, I just wanted you to see me as desirable and make you a little jealous!"
> 
> If ya want someone, speak up (you can show a LITTLE bit more decorum than I did though).


I've done that, decorum and all. Was ignored. :dry:


----------



## HermioneG

So I'm getting some new and very good sex after nearly 18 years with one man. Most of those years, the sex was pretty vanilla and in hindsight, void of most emotions on my part. Prior to that I had a small variety of experiences and relationships, and I don't remember emotions being a huge part of any of that either. Maybe they were somewhat, but that was a long time ago. I'm not sure. I do know that I've always felt a disconnect between love and sex. Sometimes I had both, but neither was a part of the other.

Now with this new one, emotions are fucking with me. I did not expect this. He's a colleague and a friend, a person that I respect professionally and someone I can have smart, funny conversations with. It's not love, but I'm having feelings. Big ones. Excitement, fear, guilt, trust, joy... All mixed with crazy horniness and a confidence that I didn't expect myself to have at this point. The sex is fantastic. We've done it twice.. round one was surprisingly in sync. Round two was just crazy good for both of us. 

Wasn't sure if I should talk to him about it or not. I'd normally worry that a man would freak out about this. But I've had a hard time playing it cool and today it was obvious. He pulled me aside and said, "WTF is wrong with you?" (playful, kind, and genuine, I promise!) I decided to tell him as honestly as I could and tried my best to not sound crazy. He was flattered. Kissed me quickly on the top of my head and said, "I get it. It's all good." Then got a smirk and said, "Like 
'Holy Shit' good!" 

Feels so good to be 100% real and honest, maybe the first time ever. I don't know if this feelings business is the reason why? Or is it a coincidence? Temporary side effect of my situation? Will it all be this way from this point forward? I guess I'll have to try out a few more men to find out. Glad he's on board with that plan.


----------



## Threetrees

I've always wanted a man to make love to me while I'm in femboy mode. Will be having it fulfilled this weekend!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Lately when checking guys out I've been looking at their thighs. I've always liked nice, solid, thick thighs. But, that's now the main thing I've been looking at it. And I love it when they wear slim fit pants. 

#dressgameonfleek


----------



## Crimson Ash

So it turns out unrequited love completely decimates libido. Who knew.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Crimson Ash said:


> So it turns out unrequited love completely decimates libido. Who knew.


*sees sex preference*

:crazy:

'tis true, unfortunately (which is why I don't)


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Laying next to a guy I met at a bar and fooled around with last night. Not sure what to say.

EDIT: It was cool. I actually liked talking to him the night before, and so we just kind of kept that going. Made me less anxious about the whole thing.


----------



## The CW

I've heard that pineapple helps XD


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The CW said:


> I've heard that pineapple helps XD


Certainly with the taste. As an aphrodisiac, I'm unsure. Then again, knowing you get a sweet surprise in the end is probably motivation all by itself, no?


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I've never came before , but I got so close about 20 minutes ago.. So fucking close. *Weeps*


----------



## HermioneG

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I've never came before , but I got so close about 20 minutes ago.. So fucking close. *Weeps*


Take some deep breaths. Relax and decide its ok if you don't come. Enjoy what you are currently experiencing. You might have to do that a few times. It can be really hard to orgasm if you tense up. I do this sometimes - get "so close" and just am too tense to make it happen.


----------



## Bunny

@perpetuallyreticent Just try the shower massage.

That usually does the trick.


----------



## Morpheus83

The Antichrist in Damien (2016) has never been sexier  I wouldn't have any doubts about bedding him and calling him a 'horny devil'


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Tried to play me and now you're hitting me up to get awesome, dirty sex. Fuck off


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

HermioneG said:


> Take some deep breaths. Relax and decide its ok if you don't come. Enjoy what you are currently experiencing. You might have to do that a few times. It can be really hard to orgasm if you tense up. I do this sometimes - get "so close" and just am too tense to make it happen.


Yeah, I was just extremely disappointed. I'm not sure if there's "levels" of orgasms or some kind of range but I don't think I quite had one. I wasn't extra wet like I'd come or anything, but I felt like... full body convulsions and my mind short circuited for a couple seconds. It felt so good, but I lost it. 

I'll try to apply your advice to next time, though. Hopefully I won't tense up like last time.


----------



## AdroElectro

Random memory that popped in my head. I had a date with an ENFJ last year, but it didn't work out. She said I could meet her intellectual needs, but not her emotional needs. The funny thing about that is, I felt the opposite about her. XD


----------



## drmiller100

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Yeah, I was just extremely disappointed. I'm not sure if there's "levels" of orgasms or some kind of range but I don't think I quite had one. I wasn't extra wet like I'd come or anything, but I felt like... full body convulsions and my mind short circuited for a couple seconds. It felt so good, but I lost it.
> 
> I'll try to apply your advice to next time, though. Hopefully I won't tense up like last time.


warning: This from a dude. 

I think there are at least 5 different type of female orgasms. Almost no one has all 5 types. There are varying depths/strenths/variations of each.

You probably had an orgasm. There are more, adn they can go longer, or shorter. 

Figure out what you did to get that one, and do more! Also, the reality is a lady can give herself certain orgasms, and a dude can give himself certain orgasms, but it takes ANOTHER person to get stronger/better/longer ones. 

Which is a good thing, cuz otherwise it is doubtful some of us would put up with the dating bullshit game.


----------



## Fumetsu

My downstairs neighbors have a powerful washing machine and I think it's directly under my bed.

I really don't mind if they turn it on late night/early morning.


----------



## BroNerd

Kito said:


> Do you ever look at someone you find attractive and wonder how they moan during sex? 'Cause I do. I don't advise it 'cause it gets you thinking sinful, degenerate thoughts in public, but that's the fun of it all.
> 
> Me and my best-friend-turned-fuckbuddy boned a few days ago while his whole family was in. He was lying there sweaty as fuck afterwards, laughing with his head in the pillow and talking about how loud we were. Sometimes you get carried away and don't care if someone hears your moans from a mile away. It's all worth the glares from family members the next morning.


Lol I definitely let my imagination run wild regarding that! All very excited of course


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Last night, I had plans to go to bed way earlier than I usually do. Then, ENFP 19 year old started Snapping me. She was having her first period in 6 months (this is weird to me).

She told me how she went down on her math tutor earlier, and was incredibly horny, and begged me to send her a dick pic. For FIVE HOURS STRAIGHT, I was sending her dick pics, she was sending me boob shots, shots of her ass, and shots of her rubbing herself. We were talking very, very dirty towards each other. I've NEVER been with a girl that was so comfortable doing stuff like this. It was a HUUUUUUGGGGEEEEEEE turn on.

She and I NEED to get our hands on each other, but won't be for a couple of months.


----------



## MisterPerfect

AddictiveMuse said:


> Your gif turned me on and I don't even know what's going on there.
> 
> Sometimes I stare at people in public and imagine how they'd be in bed. I like walking around all flustered and having nobody know. That's one of the great things about being a lady.
> 
> I'll be walking like a normal person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However internally I'm just doing this:


Your just enjoying the nice butt shot admit it! 



Wytch said:


> Come on now everybody let's chill and get back to the sex talk :kitteh:


I really like this gif and theirs a tail. Perfect white skin and a beautiful soft tail, I just want to touch it.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

I am 27 and the only sex I have been able to get is through hookers [ O _o ]


----------



## WamphyriThrall

*blushes* I like builtfat o_o There are enough curves to grab, but you get the feeling they're not so out of shape they can't keep up. It's also "masculine" in a "cuddly" way


----------



## kaleidoscope

Urges to tie him up and go down on him for hours on end until he's practically begging for a break: *intensifying*. 

 Can I has.


----------



## MisterPerfect

subzhero said:


> I am 27 and the only sex I have been able to get is through hookers [ O _o ]


Have you ever caught anything from any of them?


----------



## Flow Ozzy

MisterPerfect said:


> Have you ever caught anything from any of them?


Flu mostly :laughing:


----------



## Flow Ozzy

MisterPerfect said:


> Have you ever caught anything from any of them?


Flu mostly :laughing:


----------



## MisterPerfect

subzhero said:


> Flu mostly :laughing:


Thats disgusting, why are you banging chick while they have the flu, that sound awful! Vomit, sweat and Diarreah doesn't sound very appetizing.


----------



## AdroElectro

subzhero said:


> Flu mostly :laughing:


So they were Fluzys! :laughing:


----------



## Flow Ozzy

MisterPerfect said:


> Thats disgusting, why are you banging chick while they have the flu, that sound awful! Vomit, sweat and Diarreah doesn't sound very appetizing.


Not always, sometimes there is some common cold going around. Sneezing and stuff, can't blame them for that when it's in the air everyone starts getting it. I one got chlamydia, or was it gonorrhea :S can't remember that anyhow, she thought that it sounded like a name of some 'fancy restaurant' :crazy:


----------



## Flow Ozzy

AdroElectro said:


> So they were Fluzys! :laughing:


You deserve a medal, you were able to get it :tongue: ... can't even 'thank' your post :S


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I like the passion and energy of ENFPs, but sometimes it can get to be too much. Snagged another one and he's on the edge of being cringe inducing. Let's go another time and see how that pans out.

I left his room while he was just chilling in his bed. His roommate had just come home and I ran into him on my way out. His roommate was sitting down to dinner and he was sitting up so straight that it looked weird and almost comical. Here's this dude just prepping dinner while hearing me scream as I get pounded. Shit don't faze him. Seemed nice.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

At least he had fun


----------



## Neokortex

AddictiveMuse said:


> Sometimes I stare at people in public and imagine how they'd be in bed. I like walking around all flustered and having nobody know. That's one of the great things about being a lady.


Hey, what's so great about it? Do you actually get satisfied by just walking around and fantasizing?
If yes, then the saying is true: the less you need, the richer you are.


----------



## Neokortex

AdroElectro said:


> I suffer from extreme social anxiety. It gets even worse when I'm around cute girls. My approach anxiety gets so bad that I almost rival Raj from The Big Bang Theory (earlier seasons).
> 
> But I'm thinking, I really need to face that fear, and learn to embrace and become addicted to the adrenaline rush that follows it.
> 
> It's really not that bad, I know there are dominant women out there. There are women who if I take even the slightest initiative, will take the reigns from my shaking hands and lead the way from there. They've always ended up being ExFx.




Hahaha, dude, I have a CP 6, now I'm learning to not get addicted to the adrenaline rush. It doesn't work out for me because my response to anxiety tends to be my gut-type-last E1, rage. So all it ends up me scolding them about their appearance, non-cleanliness or disorderliness (piercings) or complimenting on their boobs. So sometimes it's just better to be shy, I guess?


----------



## Flow Ozzy

AdroElectro said:


> I suffer from extreme social anxiety. It gets even worse when I'm around cute girls. My approach anxiety gets so bad that I almost rival Raj from The Big Bang Theory (earlier seasons).
> 
> But I'm thinking, I really need to face that fear, and learn to embrace and become addicted to the adrenaline rush that follows it.
> 
> It's really not that bad, I know there are dominant women out there. There are women who if I take even the slightest initiative, will take the reigns from my shaking hands and lead the way from there. They've always ended up being ExFx.


Have you tried Raj's remedy ?? :] Alcohol helps him, especially in his case 'The Grasshopper'


----------



## Super Luigi

I've been wondering lately if I'm gay, bisexual, or a straight guy just going through a weird phase.
How can I tell since I'm a virgin that has zero dating experience?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Charles Xavier said:


> I've been wondering lately if I'm gay, bisexual, or a straight guy just going through a weird phase.
> How can I tell since I'm a virgin that has zero dating experience?


That's easy: who do you wish to fuck?


----------



## Morfy

Well I hope I finally learned my lesson and stop trusting other people. The only sexual/romantic encounters I had that didn't turn into fucking nightmares were one night stands. Maybe I should just stick to that.


----------



## Super Luigi

WamphyriThrall said:


> That's easy: who do you wish to fuck?


All my life it's been women. Lately, all the women I have seen do nothing for me. I'm just not attracted to them or impressed by them, and as far back as I can remember, they always had. Maybe the women around me are just ugly, I don't know. For the past week I have been having fantasies and thoughts about walking up to guys I don't even know that are just good-looking and kissing them. I'm not sure about the sex, though. I could see myself with a good-looking guy and going "Ew! Gross! This is not happening! I'm out of here!" or "Oh my gosh this is amazing". So if I would want to have sex with another guy really the only answer I can give is "maybe".


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Charles Xavier said:


> All my life it's been women. Lately, all the women I have seen do nothing for me. I'm just not attracted to them or impressed by them, and as far back as I can remember, they always had. Maybe the women around me are just ugly, I don't know. For the past week I have been having fantasies and thoughts about walking up to guys I don't even know that are just good-looking and kissing them. I'm not sure about the sex, though. I could see myself with a good-looking guy and going "Ew! Gross! This is not happening! I'm out of here!" or "Oh my gosh this is amazing". So if I would want to have sex with another guy really the only answer I can give is "maybe".


Have had similar experiences in the past, and I still don't have any dating experience whatsoever. I don't get to hang around women that are smart and it's mostly guys who I happen to share interests and ideas so I too have found myself at times attracted to them. There was this tv show called Boston Legal, the two main characters played by James Spader and William Shatner get married in the last episode [ both of them portrayed heterosexual male characters ] but it's just that the kind of 'chemistry' they had was something which they were never able to find with a woman. 

I have this great friend, if he would have been a woman even with totally average looks I probably would have tried everything I can to spend his life with me.


----------



## Super Luigi

subzhero said:


> Have had similar experiences in the past, and I still don't have any dating experience whatsoever. I don't get to hang around women that are smart and it's mostly guys who I happen to share interests and ideas so I too have found myself at times attracted to them. There was this tv show called Boston Legal, the two main characters played by James Spader and William Shatner get married in the last episode [ both of them portrayed heterosexual male characters ] but it's just that the kind of 'chemistry' they had was something which they were never able to find with a woman.
> 
> I have this great friend, if he would have been a woman even with totally average looks I probably would have tried everything I can to spend his life with me.


I just wish I could be certain about what my orientation is without experiencing sex.
I'm afraid of sex. The reason of this is because there's such a high risk of getting an STD.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Charles Xavier said:


> I just wish I could be certain about what my orientation is without experiencing sex.
> I'm afraid of sex. The reason of this is because there's such a high risk of getting an STD.


I contracted an STD [ chlamydia] , but the kind of paranoid person I am, I was able to get to the doctor just in time. Always use protection [ I contracted it because I didn't use it once ] and about the orientation part it would take some time but one can be bisexual too maybe you're bi, I don't want to say this but damn you're lucky that you still live in a place like the US where you can at least have more chances of getting pre-marital consensual sex than someone like me xD


----------



## Super Luigi

subzhero said:


> I contracted an STD [ chlamydia] , but the kind of paranoid person I am, I was able to get to the doctor just in time. Always use protection [ I contracted it because I didn't use it once ] and about the orientation part it would take some time but one can be bisexual too maybe you're bi, I don't want to say this but damn you're lucky that you still live in a place like the US where you can at least have more chances of getting pre-marital consensual sex than someone like me xD


I'm also worried about my conscience, which is more sensitive than it should be. I'm worried I would feel guilty afterwards if the sex was not with somebody I was married to. I also feel like if I ended up marrying a guy and being gay, then God would hate me. I feel like His judgment towards me would be so much harsher than towards the homosexuals that have never accepted Him. Faith is apparently a factor that plays a role which cannot be ignored.
So you have a hard time getting consensual non-marital sex in Pakistan?


----------



## Strayfire

Charles Xavier said:


> I've been wondering lately if I'm gay, bisexual, or a straight guy just going through a weird phase.
> How can I tell since I'm a virgin that has zero dating experience?


You're Charles Xavier. Forget Match.com, OKCupid, Christian mingle etc.










It's Cerebro for you.

Gonna find the right mutant for you.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Charles Xavier said:


> I'm also worried about my conscience, which is more sensitive than it should be. I'm worried I would feel guilty afterwards if the sex was not with somebody I was married to. I also feel like if I ended up marrying a guy and being gay, then God would hate me. I feel like His judgment towards me would be so much harsher than towards the homosexuals that have never accepted Him. Faith is apparently a factor that plays a role which cannot be ignored.
> So you have a hard time getting consensual non-marital sex in Pakistan?


Ok, faith can be an issue as it was for me to reconcile my faith with my needs as well as my own principles [ which I at times put above faith as well ]. Well, let's just break up the problem try figuring out your orientation first and if it happens that you are straight then that's one hurdle crossed trust me this I think probably happens with a lot of people as I went through it for last 2 years [ orientation identity crisis, I call it ] especially with people like us who are not able to hang around with women who are out types. Then comes the next part, premarital sex and here I cannot help as such except if you find some sort of loophole in faith [ anal sex being not 'sex' etc ] or limiting yourself to oral ? 

My situation is weird, it's next to impossible to even find consensual premarital sex here, sometimes people do find it and the other persons mostly happen to be some serious case of nymphomania :S at least you have a choice, here most of the time you have to go to sex workers :/ but it's very hard to fight against your own conscience, and for that one has to create some sort of flexibility there otherwise I won't recommend anyone to go for PM sex


----------



## Super Luigi

@Strayfire
Wow, just wow.

@subzhero
I don't really have any comment on that.
Although I think your avatar pic should change to Mr. Freeze with his pet polar bears.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

@Charles Xavier Haaa, why Freeze ?? I don't even like him that much ... do I sound too cold ? :shocked:


----------



## Super Luigi

subzhero said:


> @Charles Xavier Haaa, why Freeze ?? I don't even like him that much ... do I sound too cold ? :shocked:


It's because of your username.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Charles Xavier said:


> It's because of your username.


Aaah, I have seen this movie but my username is based on something else.Well, subz سبز = green in Persian, Urdu, meaning 'green hero' it's in the memory of a friend who was an environment activist, also inspired from the Mortal Kombat ninja 'Sub Zero'. Mr. Freeze has no contribution in this username whatsoever :tongue:


----------



## Super Luigi

subzhero said:


> Aaah, I have seen this movie but my username is based on something else.Well, subz سبز = green in Persian, Urdu, meaning 'green hero' it's in the memory of a friend who was an environment activist, also inspired from the Mortal Kombat ninja 'Sub Zero'. Mr. Freeze has no contribution in this username whatsoever :tongue:


Hmm, that's counter-intuitive.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Charles Xavier said:


> Hmm, that's counter-intuitive.


Yup, mixing a number of languages together you get funny meanings. Sub Zero can also mean 'everything zero', lol sub = everything [ Hindi/ Urdu ]. It's a personal hobby of mine, sometimes it provides you with hilarious results in terms of double-meaning phrases and innuendos. :crazy:


----------



## Super Luigi

Can anybody else provide some input for this insecurity I'm facing?

Here once again are the words I've already posted:
All my life it's been women. Lately, all the women I have seen do nothing for me. I'm just not attracted to them or impressed by them, and as far back as I can remember, they always had. Maybe the women around me are just ugly, I don't know. For the past week I have been having fantasies and thoughts about walking up to guys I don't even know that are just good-looking and kissing them. I'm not sure about the sex, though. I could see myself with a good-looking guy and going "Ew! Gross! This is not happening! I'm out of here!" or "Oh my gosh this is amazing". So if I would want to have sex with another guy really the only answer I can give is "maybe".
I've been wondering lately if I'm gay, bisexual, or a straight guy just going through a weird phase, some sort of identity crisis. How can I tell since I'm a virgin that has zero dating experience?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Charles Xavier said:


> Can anybody else provide some input for this insecurity I'm facing?
> 
> Here once again are the words I've already posted:
> All my life it's been women. Lately, all the women I have seen do nothing for me. I'm just not attracted to them or impressed by them, and as far back as I can remember, they always had. Maybe the women around me are just ugly, I don't know. For the past week I have been having fantasies and thoughts about walking up to guys I don't even know that are just good-looking and kissing them. I'm not sure about the sex, though. I could see myself with a good-looking guy and going "Ew! Gross! This is not happening! I'm out of here!" or "Oh my gosh this is amazing". So if I would want to have sex with another guy really the only answer I can give is "maybe".
> I've been wondering lately if I'm gay, bisexual, or a straight guy just going through a weird phase, some sort of identity crisis. How can I tell since I'm a virgin that has zero dating experience?


Do you fap? Surely you must. My suggestion to you, next time you are feeling amorous, find a gay porn video. If you are able to get off to that then you are quite possibly bisexual. For comparison's sake, the next session after that one, find a straight video and see what happens.

Basically you need to devise some kind of scientific experiment in order to definitively know.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Charles Xavier said:


> Can anybody else provide some input for this insecurity I'm facing?
> 
> Here once again are the words I've already posted:
> All my life it's been women. Lately, all the women I have seen do nothing for me. I'm just not attracted to them or impressed by them, and as far back as I can remember, they always had. Maybe the women around me are just ugly, I don't know. For the past week I have been having fantasies and thoughts about walking up to guys I don't even know that are just good-looking and kissing them. I'm not sure about the sex, though. I could see myself with a good-looking guy and going "Ew! Gross! This is not happening! I'm out of here!" or "Oh my gosh this is amazing". So if I would want to have sex with another guy really the only answer I can give is "maybe".
> I've been wondering lately if I'm gay, bisexual, or a straight guy just going through a weird phase, some sort of identity crisis. How can I tell since I'm a virgin that has zero dating experience?


Too little information to tell. How old are you? I would advise against porn, since plenty of folks are turned on by genres that don't exactly align with their orientation. 

Has this been going on for a long time? No, you don't have to have sex with another guy to know for sure. In fact, I'd advise against it until you know it's what you want (if, indeed, it is). 

For me, it took several flings to know they did little for me. It was pretty obvious that they were more into it, while they were more like close friendships for me. Why else would I have dreams and masturbate to thoughts of guys, when I should have been satisfied with a girlfriend? 

Regardless of outdated stereotypes, not everyone "knows" from an early age, although some signs become obvious afterwards. Sexuality is more like a scale, and our experience shape how we view our own.


----------



## Super Luigi

@Big Daddy Kane
Well as far as porn goes, lately the only ones I've been enjoying are the gay ones. But it's been several weeks since I've watched any. I think that watching it has made me see the hottest women fully exposed and thus anything less in reality doesn't do anything for me in terms of attraction or arousal.

@WamphyriThrall
I'm almost 21. There have been small signs and little moments throughout my entire life where I start looking at men in ways that I don't usually do. Then I start judging myself.
"What's wrong with me? What's happening? Why am I going through this? What is this all about?"
I'm not looking for sympathy when I say these things, so please don't think that you need to encourage me unless you really want to. I won't try to discourage any genuine effort from wanting to lessen my self-judgment.
I know that many people disagree with this, but in spite of everything, I really am convinced that it is a choice for everybody and nobody is forced to be either heterosexual, homosexual, or anything else. I also believe that this decision can change at any time for anybody, depending on their interpretation of their circumstances. The reason I believe this is based almost entirely based on my own life. Obviously, I am currently faced with a choice of whether I will continue desiring women and ignore this recent development, or whether I accept it as bisexual, or become exclusively interested in men.
Although gay actor Chris Colfer said that for him it was a choice. There were little signs for him all his life, but he thinks he chose whether or not to be honest with himself or force himself into a life where he wouldn't be happy. Apparently, I'm not the only one that thinks it's a choice.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Of course. I've always been of the belief that human sexuality is far more complex than "straight" and "gay", and many within those populations prove my point. You'd be surprised at the diversity involved. In fact, one of the reasons I choose bisexual is because there's so much stigma associated with it, and you see very few out and proud bisexuals. 

It's a choice to come out to one's self and others, to identify with a label, and become involved with others. It's not a choice to choose your attractions. You can ignore them, but they'll be there. Right now I'm not looking for a relationship, but the amount of crushing I do at any given time is staggering. It doesn't take into account male, female, or neither, since people I consider hot catch my attention, regardless. I'm not like some who loses interest once I discover a person has this set of chromosomes or genitalia. That thinking is completely alien to me. 

Perhaps going a little easy on yourself would make things less stressful? I know, with mixed messages from others, that can be difficult. There's no rush to find your niche. Easier said than done, but find your preferences, first, and then worry about a label (if at all). Remember, for hundreds of years, there was no "gay" or "straight". Defining one's self by attraction was foreign, and instead, the acts one engaged in determined whether they were say, a ********, or not.

That said, I've always found PerC LGBT-friendly, and started my discovery journey here (first male crush, learning of terms like pansexual and genderqueer, seeing staff put in place separate threads for sexual and gender minorities). You're in good hands, here, and definitely not alone!


----------



## Super Luigi

WamphyriThrall said:


> Of course. I've always been of the belief that human sexuality is far more complex than "straight" and "gay", and many within those populations prove my point. You'd be surprised at the diversity involved. In fact, one of the reasons I choose bisexual is because there's so much stigma associated with it, and you see very few out and proud bisexuals.
> 
> It's a choice to come out to one's self and others, to identify with a label, and become involved with others. It's not a choice to choose your attractions. You can ignore them, but they'll be there. Right now I'm not looking for a relationship, but the amount of crushing I do at any given time is staggering. It doesn't take into account male, female, or neither, since people I consider hot catch my attention, regardless. I'm not like some who loses interest once I discover a person has this set of chromosomes or genitalia. That thinking is completely alien to me.
> 
> Perhaps going a little easy on yourself would make things less stressful? I know, with mixed messages from others, that can be difficult. There's no rush to find your niche. Easier said than done, but find your preferences, first, and then worry about a label (if at all). Remember, for hundreds of years, there was no "gay" or "straight". Defining one's self by attraction was foreign, and instead, the acts one engaged in determined whether they were say, a ********, or not.
> 
> That said, I've always found PerC LGBT-friendly, and started my discovery journey here (first male crush, learning of terms like pansexual and genderqueer, seeing staff put in place separate threads for sexual and gender minorities). You're in good hands, here, and definitely not alone!


Yeah I realize I'm not alone, and thanks for the reassuring reminder. The only person I've been talking about this with in person, my friend an INTP, has been telling me the same thing.
What worries me is the reality I would be forced to face if I ever "came out". I know I don't have to choose one or the other, but I would rather. It's just a personal preference that I'm not really open to seeing myself as bi. But I digress. What worries me is my family. I know them. I know that none of them would be okay with me being anything other than heterosexual. I can be okay with myself no matter what happens. I'm just worried about the response I would get from them. I'm convinced I can never tell them.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Why? Are your family members exceptionally religious or bi/homophobic? To be honest, I've found coming out to one's self to be the biggest hurdle. Even telling one person can be a weight off the shoulders, metaphorically speaking. 

It wouldn't be a bad idea to get yourself financially independent, first, and have a place to stay, just in case things don't turn out so great. On the other hand, I've found families sometimes respond in a way that's opposite to what we would have expected!

And I was using my own bisexuality as an example. I can't say what you are, and definitely wouldn't try to advise you on what to call yourself, since those things are so subjective. 

My own family has been 50/50. We don't talk about it, much, but at least I don't have to be looking over my shoulder every moment, or wondering what they'd say or think.


----------



## Noctis

Doc Mouse said:


> Now I know that my parents, and by extension probably my entire family, believes it's impossible for homosexuals to go to Heaven. They believe it's a choice. They believe you can't know for sure without having sex with the same sex.
> I think it's all ridiculous. I didn't choose. I was just walking around, minding my own business, when I just happened to observe some guys and my mind instantly thought "Wow, they look amazing" and my mind instantly imagined myself kissing them and having sex with them. That was not a choice. I would never have chosen to think or imagine such things. I've had these thoughts all my life. I've simply ignored them because everybody has told me it's "wrong", but I can't do it anymore. These thoughts won't go away.
> You don't know unless you have sex. What about the heterosexuals? By that line of reasoning, it's like saying that you can't know you're straight unless you have sex with the opposite sex. It's total baloney.
> They completely fail to understand all that goes on inside the mind. They completely fail to understand that it's entirely possible for a single Christian virgin who has considered themselves to be a heterosexual all their life to simply walk around while observing others and fail to find women sexually attractive anymore, and around the same time start finding men to be sexually attractive.
> But now I know that I can never come out to my parents or my family. That I will never have their acceptance or their love about this subject. You should have seen their faces and heard their voices when they thought that since I was asking about all of this that I was gay. Okay, I am gay. That's the truth. But I'm lying my face off to them because I can't trust them with the truth. I've already suffered enough rejection from them all my life. I can't handle the rejection of this, too. Maybe after I leave the house I'll have the confidence or the apathy to tell them and not care how they react. Maybe then I won't feel guilty for lying to them anymore. The crazy thing is that I'm disappointed in them for being so ultra-conservative and close-minded about this.
> I can't even believe that I used to believe the same way they do about sexuality. Now I realize that really, "Nothing is impossible when it comes to love" to quote Kurt from Glee. Another quote from Kurt is that they won't be able to "beat the gay out of me any more than I can beat the ignoramus out of" them.
> 
> I know, I'm not alone. There are others out there like me. The reality with my situation is that I don't have any support and I don't know any other gay people to seek advice from. I don't feel suicidal, in fact the idea of that scares me too much for me to actually go through with it. I just have so much pain. I just want to find that "world full of acceptance and love just waiting for [me] to find it" to quote Chris Colfer from a video sponsored by The Trevor Project titled It Gets Better. If you think from reading this that Chris Colfer and Glee have both had a tremendous impact on my life as I come to terms with being gay, then you would be right.
> 
> Damn, all I want is for some gay guy to hug me and tell me they can help, that they can give me advice, that they know what it's like to be completely without acceptance, and that they can get me access to a church leader of a gay-friendly church so I can ask them all my questions because the hardest thing about this mentally is I still don't understand how God can welcome the gays into Heaven, in spite of the clear fact that I'm hoping He will because I didn't choose or ask to be gay and neither have I asked or chosen to go to Hell. How can I be punished for something that is completely beyond my control? Then again, how can God stay true to himself and be accepting?


I'm so sorry  I can't imagine what you're going through. I think personally that religion poisons everything and the key for your happiness is finding a group of secular people who accepts your homosexuality and doesn't raise the whole hell shit. Hell is a myth, as is heaven. They seem like they are so stuck in their beliefs that they will never ever change their mind, your family. I am an ex-Christian. There is no reasoning with ultra religious people, as they have no concept of logic or reality.


----------



## Super Luigi

Noctis said:


> I'm so sorry  I can't imagine what you're going through. I think personally that religion poisons everything and the key for your happiness is finding a group of secular people who accepts your homosexuality and doesn't raise the whole hell shit. Hell is a myth, as is heaven. They seem like they are so stuck in their beliefs that they will never ever change their mind, your family. I am an ex-Christian. There is no reasoning with ultra religious people, as they have no concept of logic or reality.


At first I was completely against abandoning my faith. It felt like such an essential part of me. Now I'm starting to wonder.
God cannot be on both my side and my parents' side. Either gays who believe in Him are welcomed into Heaven, or they are not. It just doesn't make any sense for Him to approve of my views and those of my parents.
Thank you very much for the sympathy. I really appreciate it.
Still, I'd rather discuss it with somebody who both accepts homosexuality and knows the Bible thoroughly before I decide whether or not to stop believing in Him.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Talking to a 20 year old college girl from OKC that is "looking for an older guy w/ Dom experience to completely dominate her." 

I shared with her one of my fantasies (being dominated by 2 girls at once).

We're having sex this Friday. If things go well, she said she'd fulfill my fantasy, and then I hers.

UNLESS she's a catfish (I don't think she is), does it get better than this?


----------



## Lonewaer

Doc Mouse said:


> Still, I'd rather discuss it with somebody who both accepts homosexuality and knows the Bible thoroughly before I decide whether or not to stop believing in Him.


If you just need to decide whether or not to believe, the easiest way is to make your own research yourself without anyone interpreting it for you. Stick to what's written and you'll be good.


----------



## Strayfire

Doc Mouse said:


> At first I was completely against abandoning my faith. It felt like such an essential part of me. Now I'm starting to wonder.
> God cannot be on both my side and my parents' side. Either gays who believe in Him are welcomed into Heaven, or they are not. It just doesn't make any sense for Him to approve of my views and those of my parents.
> Thank you very much for the sympathy. I really appreciate it.
> Still, I'd rather discuss it with somebody who both accepts homosexuality and knows the Bible thoroughly before I decide whether or not to stop believing in Him.


Make it your faith. 

If the countless denominations and interpretations of the Bible have taught us anything is that the church can't even agree with "itself".

I mean like some people will preach to you that God's will is to condemn prostitutes, lepers and minorities, but you only need to remember that Jesus walked with those kinds of people and treated them like human beings worthy of God's love. 

I mean you'll see every day calls to "eradicate all Muslims from the face of the Earth in the name of God". Doesn't sound very "Love thy neighbour to me". 

“Beware of false prophets, who come to you in sheep's clothing but inwardly are ravenous wolves." Matthew 7:15


----------



## Super Luigi

@Lonewaer
By myself, I'm just left with unanswered questions. That's why I'd like to discuss it with somebody that both supports homosexuality and is knowledgeable about the Bible.

@Strayfire
That sounds like an interesting idea.


----------



## AdroElectro

@Doc Mouse I highly recommend reading The Ragamuffin Gospel. 

I can't say I know exactly what you're feeling, but I still feel like I can relate. I'm the son of a pastor, and grew up in a highly religious household. When I lost my virginity, the weight of that sin was so heavy, I felt so much guilt, that I spiraled into depression and ended up dropping out of college. I can totally see where @Noctis is coming from when he calls religion poison... it is. It took me 9 years to finally get to the point where I can have sex without feeling guilty about it.

Personally, I'm borderline agnostic. I'm not yet willing to totally give up on the idea of Christianity, and I'm certainly not asking you too. I think it still may be valid, but our current interpretation of it has been warped and corrupted far beyond it's original purpose. Again I highly encourage you to read The Ragamuffin Gospel, it will open your eyes to a totally new and better viewpoint. Christianity should be about love and forgiveness, not about telling people what they should or shouldn't do and guilt tripping.


----------



## Lonewaer

Doc Mouse said:


> @Lonewaer
> By myself, I'm just left with unanswered questions. That's why I'd like to discuss it with somebody that both supports homosexuality and is knowledgeable about the Bible.


What ? No I mean read the Bible, and do the understanding and interpreting yourself. If possible, don't interpret and stick to what is actually written. It's not more difficult than any other learning you might encounter. If you're actually doubting your faith, then you can only trust *your* judgment. The judgment of others is the reason why you're having doubts right now. Maybe you didn't care about the issue before, or maybe you did but never had an answer. In both cases : their judgment is the reason why you're unsure if your faith is compatible or not with your sexuality in the first place, *no one told you*.

You might find someone who is just as understanding as who you're looking for, but you're likely wasting time until you find them. If you really are doubting your faith, dig to the source and DIY. That's the only way you'll cut through external interpretations and some potential bullshit ones.

But it seems like you're more looking for validation from it rather than the truth about the Bible (regarding this topic in particular — you might find other truths that no one talks about and that are unpleasant). You don't seem to really be doubting it. You just perceived some contradictory information, and you find it hard to believe. You seem to be wanting to be convinced that your sexuality is compatible with your faith. There's nothing wrong with that, but that's not doubting your faith. Doubting it is digging to the source of the belief —the text, if possible many versions of it—, and analyzing it until you get a clear idea/picture of it. The risk of that, is that it may indeed not be compatible with your sexuality, and that in order to live without being persecuted, you might have to drop it.

Even if that's just to find validation, do your homework, because if you tell your family that you'll go to heaven because your Father told you so, and they don't want to accept it, you're gonna get bullied anyway. Do the research yourself, and when questioned, tell people that you did your homework, and that if they disagree they can either do theirs, or be called stupid (because that's what it would be). Unless of course they accept what your Father says as the reference, in which case, well, go make a confession to ask him (but the confession part is imo a good start anyway, as long as you leave with actual answers and not just a pair of Hail Mary per day for a week).

Edit :
PS: I am not religious, never was, and probably never will. I was a convinced atheist until I came to the conclusion that I wasn't honest with myself while asked certain questions I didn't have the answers —the hardest part was admitting I didn't have them. I still have my atheist inclination, but truthfully I am agnostic. So nowhere near believing, though.
This implies a few things, the first of which, is that I don't know the Bible. I didn't do my homework about it, I might one day if I'm really freaking bored, but currently I didn't. So I'm not advising you with knowledge of the issue of the advice in mind. I have witnessed too many hypocrites or dishonest people in the pool of religious people to risk putting my trust in any of them. It's now something that I try to apply in every field, because people cannot be trusted, I*have witnessed that in many aspects of life.


----------



## Super Luigi

Lonewaer said:


> What ? No I mean read the Bible, and do the understanding and interpreting yourself. If possible, don't interpret and stick to what is actually written. It's not more difficult than any other learning you might encounter. If you're actually doubting your faith, then you can only trust *your* judgment. The judgment of others is the reason why you're having doubts right now. Maybe you didn't care about the issue before, or maybe you did but never had an answer. In both cases : their judgment is the reason why you're unsure if your faith is compatible or not with your sexuality in the first place, *no one told you*.
> 
> You might find someone who is just as understanding as who you're looking for, but you're likely wasting time until you find them. If you really are doubting your faith, dig to the source and DIY. That's the only way you'll cut through external interpretations and some potential bullshit ones.
> 
> But it seems like you're more looking for validation from it rather than the truth about the Bible (regarding this topic in particular — you might find other truths that no one talks about and that are unpleasant). You don't seem to really be doubting it. You just perceived some contradictory information, and you find it hard to believe. You seem to be wanting to be convinced that your sexuality is compatible with your faith. There's nothing wrong with that, but that's not doubting your faith. Doubting it is digging to the source of the belief —the text, if possible many versions of it—, and analyzing it until you get a clear idea/picture of it. The risk of that, is that it may indeed not be compatible with your sexuality, and that in order to live without being persecuted, you might have to drop it.
> 
> Even if that's just to find validation, do your homework, because if you tell your family that you'll go to heaven because your Father told you so, and they don't want to accept it, you're gonna get bullied anyway. Do the research yourself, and when questioned, tell people that you did your homework, and that if they disagree they can either do theirs, or be called stupid (because that's what it would be). Unless of course they accept what your Father says as the reference, in which case, well, go make a confession to ask him (but the confession part is imo a good start anyway, as long as you leave with actual answers and not just a pair of Hail Mary per day for a week).


Maybe I didn't make it clear but I'm not Catholic, just non-denominational that has a conservative streak.


----------



## Lonewaer

Doc Mouse said:


> Maybe I didn't make it clear but I'm not Catholic, just non-denominational that has a conservative streak.


Wait. Sorry, I jumped to conclusions, my bad. I don't know where I got that you were Catholic (or Christian, for that matter). I guess the part about the Bible confused me. See, I don't know shit, don't trust me. Well uh… replace everything Catholic/Christian in my advice by the equivalent for your confession, it still works.

:frustrating:


----------



## Super Luigi

Lonewaer said:


> Wait. Sorry, I jumped to conclusions, my bad. I don't know where I got that you were Catholic (or Christian, for that matter). I guess the part about the Bible confused me. See, I don't know shit, don't trust me. Well uh… replace everything Catholic/Christian in my advice by the equivalent for your confession, it still works.
> 
> :frustrating:


Yeah, I get the idea. Seeing as my current church is the same one my family attends, and is homophobic, I can't see it going well if I decide to discuss homosexuality with anybody there.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Got a new phone and never did a recent backup of my old one. When I restored the data it was from a backup I did in September 2015. Everything that was on my phone at the time pops up, including old texts and pictures. I'm looking through the texts and I find one from August with some guy named Jesse. Apparently he had a really good time, but I don't think we met up after that. Why do I have no recollection of this kid? Especially when I seemed so horny for him. Last August wasn't that long ago. Or maybe I was just bullshitting him and trying to get a nut. Faded away into vagueness


----------



## Strayfire

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Got a new phone and never did a recent backup of my old one. When I restored the data it was from a backup I did in September 2015. Everything that was on my phone at the time pops up, including old texts and pictures. I'm looking through the texts and I find one from August with some guy named Jesse. Apparently he had a really good time, but I don't think we met up after that. Why do I have no recollection of this kid? Especially when I seemed so horny for him. Last August wasn't that long ago. Or maybe I was just bullshitting him and trying to get a nut. Faded away into vagueness


I'm sure you'd remember him if he was good.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Strayfire said:


> I'm sure you'd remember him if he was good.


It always has to be either really good or really shitty for me to remember


----------



## AdroElectro

Women don't really mean it when they loudly moan about assholes to whomever is paying attention: "Why can't I ever just find a nice guy?! ALL I ever meet are JERKS!"

... not any more than they mean it, anyway, when they say something like, "Oh, WHY does chocolate have to taste SO GOOD?! Why can't it just taste horrible, so I don't want to have it anymore?"

Of course, nice guys hear this and think, "A HA! Women don't like chocolate after all... well, I'll just go be Brussels sprouts, and they won't be able to keep their taste buds off of me!"


----------



## SevSevens

She was begging for my seed. How could I resist? I shot a load off the second story balcony and she ran to catch it with her mouth from the ground floor but right before she tasted sweet ambrosia of the demi-god Sev of Sevens, she tripped on a lawn gnome...how ironic that the symbolic progeny of Priapus himself would trip a worthy vessel for the water of my fountain, a tribute to the god of the phallus.


----------



## Crimson Ash

I want to reenact this exact scene from the King and I and then continue with that energy to the bedroom. It is a thing of beauty how a combination of music and dance can invoke such a vast amount of raw sexual energy.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

This is basically me 

http://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-priebe/2015/04/467425/


----------



## Super Luigi

Anytime somebody mentions sex, I react like Kurt:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Out of all the fuck buddies I've ever had, less than 5 have added me on social media. And then one unfriended me on Facebook after I realized he was a fuckboy and I didn't want to see him anymore. 

One has told me that I've popped up on his suggestions on multiple platforms. That's so weird. How do they know? Something insidious. And I still popped up when I wasn't a saved contact. I came up on LinkedIn and I guess because he had my email address. Weird. I'll accept a request depending on how much I like them, but usually I really don't give a shit about them or who they are


----------



## Wolf

I long for this.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Having sex with my soon to be ex wife is... strange and satisfying. She doesn't love me anymore, she's falling for some other woman in Denver. Tonight I caught her using the vibrator while skyping with the other woman. When she was done, she didn't realize I was home and was so embarrassed, but not embarrassed enough not to fuck me again. 

I don't know what's going on with my life right now.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I got hit on by a gay guy at the smoking lounge at uni today. Why is it that the only people who show sexual interest in me are gay men? I'm not gay! Is it because I'm a baby faced killa like Freddie Gibbs? I got it all: small chin, big forehead, big eyes, narrow jaws, always clean shaven.

Maybe next time a gay guy tries it I'll go along with it. It would be nice to feel cared for and cared about; for a change.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Big Daddy Kane said:


> I got hit on by a gay guy at the smoking lounge at uni today. Why is it that the only people who show sexual interest in me are gay men? I'm not gay! Is it because I'm a baby faced killa like Freddie Gibbs? I got it all: small chin, big forehead, big eyes, narrow jaws, always clean shaven.
> 
> Maybe next time a gay guy tries it I'll go along with it. It would be nice to feel cared for and cared about; for a change.


At least you get hit on -.- I'm bisexual and always have to do the initiating -.-


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

WamphyriThrall said:


> At least you get hit on -.- I'm bisexual and always have to do the initiating -.-


If we're going to enter an "at least you..." competition, I'm pretty sure I'll win. :laughing:


----------



## Super Luigi

Big Daddy Kane said:


> I got hit on by a gay guy at the smoking lounge at uni today. Why is it that the only people who show sexual interest in me are gay men? I'm not gay! Is it because I'm a baby faced killa like Freddie Gibbs? I got it all: small chin, big forehead, big eyes, narrow jaws, always clean shaven.
> 
> Maybe next time a gay guy tries it I'll go along with it. It would be nice to feel cared for and cared about; for a change.


I wish guys showed interest in me. The only flirting I've been the recipient of has been women.
Before my reaction was, "Sorry, not interested in you" but the next that time that happens it might be "Sorry, but I don't swing that way". I really hope I'm never put in that situation from anybody at my church though because as far as my family and church go I'm still in the closet. I don't trust them with the truth. I don't expect they will accept that part of me. My plan is not to talk about that at all until I move on from both groups of people and hopefully never have to face them again. It would simply be easier in general.

Speaking of, I was at church last night and there was a guy who was attending for his first time and I thought he was attractive but then he introduced himself with a handshake that actually hurt my hand. That was incredibly intimidating. Men with a handshake like that are not my type. I think it speaks for other issues they might have. Maybe it's insecurity but it's still an excessive display of force that I find to be completely unnecessary. I don't want a strong guy. I want a guy that's lean and limber, like my celebrity crush, and the reason I found out the truth about my sexuality: Chris Colfer.

As long as I'm not around family or church friends I'm not ashamed from showing flirty eyes at guys I find attractive, so maybe that will get me somewhere. Still, even if it does I'm not exactly in a position of my life to date. I mean I don't have a job or transportation so those might be huge turn-offs for some. I know it would be for me, but I'm more accepting of little details like that than maybe other gays are. My approach would be "No job? No transporation? Who cares? We can still date." Again, this might be far more cool about it than other people might be.

One difficult thing is social media. I'm now following Chris Colfer but I have to be careful about what I tweet in response to his tweets, because family and church friends might see it and figure out the truth that I am trying to hide from them.


----------



## Crimson Ash

The amount of sexual energy I wield when I am emotionally healthy and free of depression is almost impossible to contain.

I go to great lengths to let nothing slip out, but on occasion I slip up and immediately regret it, albeit with a smile on my face.

I wish I could derive pleasure from casual relationships just to quench it on occasion. Alas this is not the case.


----------



## marblecloud95

A Lone Wolf said:


> I long for this.
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


You can have women all over you once you gain confidence.


----------



## Super Luigi

A Lone Wolf said:


> I long for this.
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


For me it has to be mutual. I can't stay in a one-sided relationship.


----------



## Wolf

Doc Mouse said:


> For me it has to be mutual. I can't stay in a one-sided relationship.


It appeals to me in the sense of complete acceptance rather than one-sidedness, but I get what you mean.


----------



## HermioneG

GinningPuma4011 said:


> This is basically me
> 
> Here’s How You Are In Bed Based On Your Myers-Briggs Personality Type | Thought Catalog


interesting! Thanks for sharing. Mine is a good fit too. Curious how others can relate.


----------



## Super Luigi

GinningPuma4011 said:


> This is basically me
> 
> Here’s How You Are In Bed Based On Your Myers-Briggs Personality Type | Thought Catalog


I won't know for sure until I lose my virginity. I hope I don't lose that until I'm married. Being gay doesn't mean I don't value abstinence because over-thinking possible consequences of superficial sex.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

A Lone Wolf said:


> I long for this.
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Get real brother, that shit only happens in the movies. Sounds like you want unconditional love. No such thing exists.


----------



## Wolf

Big Daddy Kane said:


> Get real brother, that shit only happens in the movies. Sounds like you want unconditional love. No such thing exists.


I would agree, however I am not sure that I really understand love very well at all.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

A Lone Wolf said:


> I would agree, however I am not sure that I really understand love very well at all.


Well there isn't much to understand, it's a myth propagated by mass media. 'Love' is just an arrangement of benefit and value, once you are no longer of benefit and value to a young female, she will want to move on from you.


----------



## emmydoll94

A Lone Wolf said:


> I would agree, however I am not sure that I really understand love very well at all.


I would have to disagree and say that unconditional love is very real... but it's not something you want to experience unless you are on the receiving end of it. 
My advice would be to search for something reciprocal and honest, not something unconditional.


----------



## Wolf

Big Daddy Kane said:


> Well there isn't much to understand, it's a myth propagated by mass media. 'Love' is just an arrangement of benefit and value, once you are no longer of benefit and value to a young female, she will want to move on from you.


I see. This definition is something very different than anything I have ever been told, interesting.



emmydoll94 said:


> I would have to disagree and say that unconditional love is very real... but it's not something you want to experience unless you are on the receiving end of it.
> My advice would be to search for something reciprocal and honest, not something unconditional.


I suppose it could exist, but it would be immensely unhealthy, unconditional feelings seem to highly contrast any kind of practical or reasonable thinking.


----------



## emmydoll94

A Lone Wolf;27364617}
I suppose it could exist said:


> Yes, it's very unhealthy and opens the door for the person on the receiving end to start abusing the other. So like I said, it's a beautiful idea and a great fantasy, but not something you want in real life :/


----------



## Super Luigi

A Lone Wolf said:


> It appeals to me in the sense of complete acceptance rather than one-sidedness, but I get what you mean.


Oh now I get your point. That makes sense. That would be an ideal relationship, yes.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

emmydoll94 said:


> I would have to disagree and say that unconditional love is very real... but it's not something you want to experience unless you are on the receiving end of it.
> My advice would be to search for something reciprocal and honest, not something unconditional.


And I disagree with you. Unconditional love is only possible between parents and children. No woman wants to get with a guy who sees her as his mother!


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Doc Mouse said:


> What is a gender-segregated society like?


I don't want to share any 'articles' ... just watch this video :wink:


----------



## Miniblini

Doc Mouse said:


> Random thought: my experience is that if you're wondering or questioning whether or not you're gay, then you're probably not entirely straight.


Sexual orientation is very complex.... I find that no one is ever really completely straight.

hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

I'm trying


----------



## Super Luigi

subzhero said:


> I don't want to share any 'articles' ... just watch this video :wink:


I get it now. 
Societies like that, I did not consider.


----------



## Super Luigi

Miniblini said:


> Sexual orientation is very complex.... I find that no one is ever really completely straight.
> 
> hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


That's a valid point, but some people sure appear to be 100% one way or the other.


----------



## Wolf

Doc Mouse said:


> That's a valid point, but some people sure appear to be 100% one way or the other.





Miniblini said:


> Sexual orientation is very complex.... I find that no one is ever really completely straight.
> 
> hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinsey_scale


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Kind of don't want to ask him about his political views just because I'm so attracted to him and the sex is so good. 

It is a deal breaker.


----------



## Scarlet.Black

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Kind of don't want to ask him about his political views just because I'm so attracted to him and the sex is so good.
> 
> It is a deal breaker.


I know that feeling. Remember that it is harder to find good sex than have a crush on someone. So why not just enjoy that sex.


Sometimes I have so awesome sex fantasies about a guy that I don't wanna have sex with him - it could ruin my fantasies.


----------



## Scarlet.Black

subzhero said:


> I don't want to share any 'articles' ... just watch this video :wink:


This was very educational ;D


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Scarlet.Black said:


> This was very educational ;D


You think so, :crazy:


----------



## vimalahot

I like ts porn......and follow a ts woman on twitter and comment on her tweets in the event she'll follow me and we can date...;/


----------



## Asmodaeus

An opportunity for a one-night stand recently presented itself and I went for it. I’d lie if I said it wasn’t gratifying, even though it was definitely shallow and perhaps even somewhat empty. I wonder if I’m becoming too cynically hedonistic…


----------



## Super Luigi

While I was thinking aloud, aka talking to myself, last night I think God spoke to me. He told me that he made me gay and there's nothing I can do about it. He also said to live unhappily as a straight man just so others will be nice to me would be dishonest, deceptive, and selfish. Now I don't have any insecurity about it, although I still don't see my family ever accepting the idea.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Doc Mouse said:


> While I was thinking aloud, aka talking to myself, last night I think God spoke to me. He told me that he made me gay and there's nothing I can do about it. He also said to live unhappily as a straight man just so others will be nice to me would be dishonest, deceptive, and selfish. Now I don't have any insecurity about it, although I still don't see my family ever accepting the idea.


*hugs* Times are changing. Had this been the 1980s, you'd most likely resign yourself to get married and have children, or live alone and shunned from your neighbors. Now, you have options, although things still aren't perfect.


----------



## Super Luigi

WamphyriThrall said:


> *hugs* Times are changing. Had this been the 1980s, you'd most likely resign yourself to get married and have children, or live alone and shunned from your neighbors. Now, you have options, although things still aren't perfect.


True, the ideal situation would be to live near LA and get legally married there, hopefully to a Chris Colfer lookalike and sound-alike. Texas sucks.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Doc Mouse said:


> True, the ideal situation would be to live near LA and get legally married there, hopefully to a Chris Colfer lookalike and sound-alike. Texas sucks.


There are some liberal pockets, right? I'm thinking big cities, like Houston. 

Just hopefully they don't go the way of TN, MS, and NC...


----------



## Super Luigi

WamphyriThrall said:


> There are some liberal pockets, right? I'm thinking big cities, like Houston.
> 
> Just hopefully they don't go the way of TN, MS, and NC...


I just have no desire to stay in Texas. Been here all my life. Family is here. No thanks.
Granted I have family in California, too, but I have no intention of ever telling them I'm there.


----------



## Fumetsu

Doc Mouse said:


> True, the ideal situation would be to live near LA and get legally married there, hopefully to a Chris Colfer lookalike and sound-alike. Texas sucks.


Ooooh. That explains everything.

My first thought to your post was " No one thinks like that anymore" but then I live in what could be called " North SanFransisco".

Never lived anywhere else so it's hard to believe that other states in this country are...the way they are.

That must be a very difficult situation.


----------



## Super Luigi

Fumetsu said:


> Ooooh. That explains everything.
> 
> My first thought to your post was " No one thinks like that anymore" but then I live in what could be called " North Sanfransisvo".
> 
> Never lived anywhere else so it's hard to believe that other states in this country are...the way they are.
> 
> That must be a very difficult situation.


Yeah, it's very homophobic and anti-gay here. "It's a sin. It's a choice. It's wrong. Anybody that thinks they're gay need to read the Bible and pray and get delivered." It's traditional ideology that has a very negative interpretation of homosexuality.
For the most part, I'm still in the closet, 7 or 8 people know, not sure about one of them.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Doc Mouse said:


> I just have no desire to stay in Texas. Been here all my life. Family is here. No thanks.
> Granted I have family in California, too, but I have no intention of ever telling them I'm there.


Are you in school? It seems more folks are moving from CA to TX, due to jobs. I've family there, since my mother and her parents moved here decades ago, too.

But yeah, that's one of the reason I'm thankful to live in a "blue state". One of my friends has a father trying to put him into conversion therapy! Just terrible all around...


----------



## Super Luigi

WamphyriThrall said:


> Are you in school? It seems more folks are moving from CA to TX, due to jobs. I've family there, since my mother and her parents moved here decades ago, too.
> 
> But yeah, that's one of the reason I'm thankful to live in a "blue state". One of my friends has a father trying to put him into conversion therapy! Just terrible all around...


Yeah, I have two years left in college. Screw economics. I can't stay in Texas for cultural, social, and climate reasons.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Doc Mouse said:


> Yeah, I have two years left in college. Screw economics. I can't stay in Texas for cultural, social, and climate reasons.


Ah, alright. I was about to suggest transferring to a college in LA (maybe for post-graduate work, if it's not too late). Totally doable, though. My step brother is thinking of moving to Austin, and some people I knew from an LGBT group are from PA and TX, stationed here for the army. 

Not to brag, but I'd say CA climate > every other state XD


----------



## Super Luigi

WamphyriThrall said:


> Ah, alright. I was about to suggest transferring to a college in LA (maybe for post-graduate work, if it's not too late). Totally doable, though. My step brother is thinking of moving to Austin, and some people I knew from an LGBT group are from PA and TX, stationed here for the army.
> 
> Not to brag, but I'd say CA climate > every other state XD


Yeah, that and the acceptance are the most significant factors for me making this decision. Plus I dream of meeting Chris Colfer there and thanking him, possibly even hugging him, in person. He has helped me more than anybody else, and the crazy thing is, we don't even really know each other.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Doc Mouse said:


> Yeah, that and the acceptance are the most significant factors for me making this decision. Plus I dream of meeting Chris Colfer there and thanking him, possibly even hugging him, in person. He has helped me more than anybody else, and the crazy thing is, we don't even really know each other.


Haha, alright. I know a few gay men living in Texas, and they seem so-so about it, but a few have also relocated (and will continue to do so, if these crazy bills keep getting passed). 

Now you just need a plan!


----------



## Super Luigi

WamphyriThrall said:


> Haha, alright. I know a few gay men living in Texas, and they seem so-so about it, but a few have also relocated (and will continue to do so, if these crazy bills keep getting passed).
> 
> Now you just need a plan!


The plan is to get there after I graduate and start my career there. How I will get there and get hired, those are the details I still need to work out. I'm open for suggestions, though.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Doc Mouse said:


> The plan is to get there after I graduate and start my career there. How I will get there and get hired, those are the details I still need to work out. I'm open for suggestions, though.


What's your career?

And nope! Sorry  I've lived in the same house for almost my entire life, so probably not the best person to ask. Maybe in a few years...


----------



## Super Luigi

WamphyriThrall said:


> What's your career?
> 
> And nope! Sorry  I've lived in the same house for almost my entire life, so probably not the best person to ask. Maybe in a few years...


My degree will be a Bachelor's in English with a minor in Creative Writing. I hope to write for a newspaper or magazine, but I'll settle for something online if those are going the way of the dodo. That's for the bills. My dream is to write novels to inspire people of all demographics. My other dream is to sing on Broadway, but that's of secondary importance to my writing career, though.

It's okay.
If anybody else thinks they have sufficient knowledge to give me some advice, please feel free to do so.


----------



## water_girl

@Etherea Being in public can be quite a turn-on. I get it; throwing out some of my laundry.


----------



## cinnabun

Today I received my first lick-out. At 23 years of age...Rinnie the demisexual_ finally_ allowed a man to go down on herroud:. PRAISE DA LORD!!!! IT HAPPENED!!!! SOON THE VIRGINITY SHALL BE LOST!!!! EYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!

It was good...I couldn't fully enjoy it because I was so nervous and awkward and I was too busy focusing on how nervous and awkward I was instead of enjoying the feeling. I think my boyfriend was a little bummed out, but it had nothing to do with his skills, I was just too tense xD. It felt different to what I thought it would feel like, though, which is weird because it's not like I was imagining something crazy. I don't know how it didn't feel like how I pictured it, but it didn't.

I've never gotten to this stage of comfort with another human being before...it's wonderful. It's really a beautiful thing and non-demisexuals will probably be like ?????? because they won't get why this was such a huge deal for me but it was and it was just so amazing to let myself be that vulnerable (and naked ;D) with someone. 

Next time I'll enjoy myself more for sure:wink:.


----------



## Super Luigi

Rinnie said:


> Today I received my first lick-out. At 23 years of age...Rinnie the demisexual_ finally_ allowed a man to go down on herroud:. PRAISE DA LORD!!!! IT HAPPENED!!!! SOON THE VIRGINITY SHALL BE LOST!!!! EYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> It was good...I couldn't fully enjoy it because I was so nervous and awkward and I was too busy focusing on how nervous and awkward I was instead of enjoying the feeling. I think my boyfriend was a little bummed out, but it had nothing to do with his skills, I was just too tense xD. It felt different to what I thought it would feel like, though, which is weird because it's not like I was imagining something crazy. I don't know how it didn't feel like how I pictured it, but it didn't.
> 
> I've never gotten to this stage of comfort with another human being before...it's wonderful. It's really a beautiful thing and non-demisexuals will probably be like ?????? because they won't get why this was such a huge deal for me but it was and it was just so amazing to let myself be that vulnerable (and naked ;D) with someone.
> 
> Next time I'll enjoy myself more for sure:wink:.


I don't consider myself a demisexual but I'm a believer of abstinence, so I can imagine how powerful the sex will be on all sorts of levels. Then again, I'm gay, so it won't be entirely the same for me as it is for you.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Rinnie said:


> Today I received my first lick-out. At 23 years of age...Rinnie the demisexual_ finally_ allowed a man to go down on herroud:. PRAISE DA LORD!!!! IT HAPPENED!!!! SOON THE VIRGINITY SHALL BE LOST!!!! EYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> It was good...I couldn't fully enjoy it because I was so nervous and awkward and I was too busy focusing on how nervous and awkward I was instead of enjoying the feeling. I think my boyfriend was a little bummed out, but it had nothing to do with his skills, I was just too tense xD. It felt different to what I thought it would feel like, though, which is weird because it's not like I was imagining something crazy. I don't know how it didn't feel like how I pictured it, but it didn't.
> 
> I've never gotten to this stage of comfort with another human being before...it's wonderful. It's really a beautiful thing and non-demisexuals will probably be like ?????? because they won't get why this was such a huge deal for me but it was and it was just so amazing to let myself be that vulnerable (and naked ;D) with someone.
> 
> Next time I'll enjoy myself more for sure:wink:.


He ate your arse out?! :shocked:


----------



## cinnabun

WamphyriThrall said:


> He ate your arse out?! :shocked:


Not yet:kitteh:.


----------



## kaleidoscope

@Rinnie

Congrats on popping your cunnilingus cherry! :wink:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

In the last month or two, I've casually messed around with 2 guys (one who was an acquaintance who has a lot of the same friends as me, and the other who I was just barely considering a friend.) It was perfectly fine during but this aftermath is shit so far. I recently deleted the acquaintance from my Facebook without saying anything which I'm not POSITIVE was wise, however, even talking is extremely weird. And I imagine he wouldn't really care that I did that. It's obvious to me that we don't even like each other on a friendship-level. I'm hoping he'll understand that I felt it was better to sort of slip away like this.

The other guy, I had SOME (barely any) feelings for. But the thing about me is -- and maybe it's that I don't think far enough ahead -- messing around with someone doesn't instantly mean I don't want to hang out with them anymore. I told him I wanted to talk about it a few days ago, to which he responded he was free to talk today. But come 8 PM, he hasn't even texted me. And yet he's posting shit on Facebook so finally I just texted him telling him I was confused and asking if I'd done something wrong. Like okay, maybe you don't wanna get to know me now. Maybe this made things weird for you. But I feel like it's simply plain rude to agree to talk and then just NOT. I am trying super hard to be one of those people who doesn't jump to conclusions anymore, and says what I mean. So it'd help me if people would stop giving me the silent treatment. 

Anyway I'm thinking maybe I ought to only have sex with people who don't know my friends. Or better yet, I need to stick with having sex with people who don't want to avoid me afterwards. That's ideal seeing as, if I have a good time with you and I trust that you don't have any STDs, I would much rather continue sleeping with you on a regular basis than a bunch of different people. The only thing I ask is that you be cool about it and COMMUNICATE if you have a problem. Communication is key no matter if we're friends, dating, and so forth. It's WHAT you talk about that matters.


----------



## sereneone

Salad Days said:


> In the last month or two, I've casually messed around with 2 guys (one who was an acquaintance who has a lot of the same friends as me, and the other who I was just barely considering a friend.) It was perfectly fine during but this aftermath is shit so far. I recently deleted the acquaintance from my Facebook without saying anything which I'm not POSITIVE was wise, however, even talking is extremely weird. And I imagine he wouldn't really care that I did that. It's obvious to me that we don't even like each other on a friendship-level. I'm hoping he'll understand that I felt it was better to sort of slip away like this.
> 
> The other guy, I had SOME (barely any) feelings for. But the thing about me is -- and maybe it's that I don't think far enough ahead -- messing around with someone doesn't instantly mean I don't want to hang out with them anymore. I told him I wanted to talk about it a few days ago, to which he responded he was free to talk today. But come 8 PM, he hasn't even texted me. And yet he's posting shit on Facebook so finally I just texted him telling him I was confused and asking if I'd done something wrong. Like okay, maybe you don't wanna get to know me now. Maybe this made things weird for you. But I feel like it's simply plain rude to agree to talk and then just NOT. I am trying super hard to be one of those people who doesn't jump to conclusions anymore, and says what I mean. So it'd help me if people would stop giving me the silent treatment.
> 
> Anyway I'm thinking maybe I ought to only have sex with people who don't know my friends. Or better yet, I need to stick with having sex with people who don't want to avoid me afterwards. That's ideal seeing as, if I have a good time with you and I trust that you don't have any STDs, I would much rather continue sleeping with you on a regular basis than a bunch of different people. The only thing I ask is that you be cool about it and COMMUNICATE if you have a problem. Communication is key no matter if we're friends, dating, and so forth. It's WHAT you talk about that matters.


If you cannot even be friends with the person, I think sex just gets weird. That just sucks all the intimacy out of it entirely. Maybe an extreme extrovert would like that, but for me that would just feel wrong.

I agree with you that casual relationships and "friend groups" do not mix. Feelings get hurt and rumors start and then you have to umpire every person's opinion about your relationship.

Regarding the guy you do like (somewhat), I would point out that you were the one who wanted to talk to him. He may not have seen anything wrong with your relationship at all. So for him it may have seemed like a low priority (we do not have all the facts). So probably in that example when he says he has time "today" commit him to a specific time, and then tell him point blank you will be there at that time. That gives you closure at least. Otherwise you are asking him to have empathy for whatever problems you have with the relationship, before you have even met to discuss what those problems are.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

sereneone said:


> If you cannot even be friends with the person, I think sex just gets weird. That just sucks all the intimacy out of it entirely. Maybe an extreme extrovert would like that, but for me that would just feel wrong.
> 
> I agree with you that casual relationships and "friend groups" do not mix. Feelings get hurt and rumors start and then you have to umpire every person's opinion about your relationship.
> 
> Regarding the guy you do like (somewhat), I would point out that you were the one who wanted to talk to him. He may not have seen anything wrong with your relationship at all. So for him it may have seemed like a low priority (we do not have all the facts). So probably in that example when he says he has time "today" commit him to a specific time, and then tell him point blank you will be there at that time. That gives you closure at least. Otherwise you are asking him to have empathy for whatever problems you have with the relationship, before you have even met to discuss what those problems are.


So let's say hypothetically he didn't see a problem with it. Is the fact not that TODAY was suggested regardless, to discuss it? 

Even if something is low priority to you, that doesn't mean you go back on your word. Maybe that's just me. But I feel like he could have just said, in that case, "I don't see a problem with this."


----------



## sereneone

Salad Days said:


> So let's say hypothetically he didn't see a problem with it. Is the fact not that TODAY was suggested regardless, to discuss it?
> 
> Even if something is low priority to you, that doesn't mean you go back on your word. Maybe that's just me. But I feel like he could have just said, in that case, "I don't see a problem with this."


In the same situation, I would feel disappointment like you do. But I don't have the complete story and context and all the facts. Is it possible there was a misunderstanding and he heard this as more like "Can we talk today? (optional)" rather than as "Let's make an appointment to get together today to talk"


----------



## Scarlet.Black

Salad Days said:


> In the last month or two, I've casually messed around with 2 guys (one who was an acquaintance who has a lot of the same friends as me, and the other who I was just barely considering a friend.) It was perfectly fine during but this aftermath is shit so far. I recently deleted the acquaintance from my Facebook without saying anything which I'm not POSITIVE was wise, however, even talking is extremely weird. And I imagine he wouldn't really care that I did that. It's obvious to me that we don't even like each other on a friendship-level. I'm hoping he'll understand that I felt it was better to sort of slip away like this.
> 
> The other guy, I had SOME (barely any) feelings for. But the thing about me is -- and maybe it's that I don't think far enough ahead -- messing around with someone doesn't instantly mean I don't want to hang out with them anymore. I told him I wanted to talk about it a few days ago, to which he responded he was free to talk today. But come 8 PM, he hasn't even texted me. And yet he's posting shit on Facebook so finally I just texted him telling him I was confused and asking if I'd done something wrong. Like okay, maybe you don't wanna get to know me now. Maybe this made things weird for you. But I feel like it's simply plain rude to agree to talk and then just NOT. I am trying super hard to be one of those people who doesn't jump to conclusions anymore, and says what I mean. So it'd help me if people would stop giving me the silent treatment.
> 
> Anyway I'm thinking maybe I ought to only have sex with people who don't know my friends. Or better yet, I need to stick with having sex with people who don't want to avoid me afterwards. That's ideal seeing as, if I have a good time with you and I trust that you don't have any STDs, I would much rather continue sleeping with you on a regular basis than a bunch of different people. The only thing I ask is that you be cool about it and COMMUNICATE if you have a problem. Communication is key no matter if we're friends, dating, and so forth. It's WHAT you talk about that matters.


But you could have also contacted him that day. Did you agree that he has to contact you?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I got him hooked on getting his ass eaten. I love it.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I got him hooked on getting his ass eaten. I love it.


Jiz Lee taught me how to eat (male) arse


----------



## vimalahot

I love this girl. looks HOT, and great taste in football teams (lo siento los blancos....la temporada promixa, la liga es nuestros! por favor pueden hacer onze....)


----------



## vimalahot

cute girl, shame about her nationality (nay culture)...


----------



## Asmodaeus

WamphyriThrall said:


> I find the faces of Peruvian mestiza/indigenous women the most attractive:


In my case, I feel powerfully attracted to women whose cultural background and/or physical appearance are, at least, somewhat different from mine, e.g.

*Inna (Romanian)​*











*Dolunay Soysert (Turkic)​*











*Danay Garcia (Latina)​*











*Francheska Farr (East Asian)​*










However, other variables are also taken into account (personality, authenticity, intellect).


----------



## AdroElectro

The vast majority of my matches on OkCupid are bisexual atheist potheads lol. I'm not entirely sure what that says about me, I am none of those things.


----------



## Hypaspist

I always wondered what lubricant felt like (genuine curiosity). Now I have a chance to buy and test it, but I feel like a complete creep spending even $0.01 cents on it. The whole concept seems anti-social and just stupidly wrong/vulgar.


----------



## Super Luigi

Hypaspist said:


> I always wondered what lubricant felt like (genuine curiosity). Now I have a chance to buy and test it, but I feel like a complete creep spending even $0.01 cents on it. The whole concept seems anti-social and just stupidly wrong/vulgar.


As long as you're not living with your family, who cares, really?


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Had the best sex in my 24 years on the planet last Friday night/Saturday morning. We had done it once before and that was fine, but I think everything was just a lot more natural this time. Also he lasted super long + felt like just the right size for me. 

The first time things were so awkward afterwards to the point where I decided maybe we should just not talk again and deleted him off of my Facebook (he didn't know I'd done that, and I didn't have the nerve to talk to him about how awkward it felt because at that point it felt like we were strangers.)

But we'd both gone to the same party that Friday and the first thing he did when he saw me was tell me he hadn't wanted things to end up the way they did, that he hadn't realized at the time the importance of him having been the 2nd person I'd been with, and that he thought I was cool. We'd both thought one of us was pissed off at the other when neither of us was. So this cleared things up and made him a lot more comfortable to be around. 

Everything was just awesome. He was so assertive -- exactly how I like it -- and talked dirty at the right times. Most of all he was so confident but still friendly. It didn't feel so much like sex with a stranger like it did before. At the end we even cuddled. And he messaged me a day later (he didn't after we first did it) telling me he'd had fun and wanted to see me again soon. I've been on cloud 9 since then. Honestly I really want to do it again too -_-" I've been majorly sexually frustrated for the last couple of days

To top it off I got my period a couple days later, and I'd been worried because it had been about a week late. My periods are usually kind of irregular like that and there hadn't been any holes in the condom so I was trying not to panic too much. But there was that fear. Now I just have to make sure I see it next month and, in the meantime, I need to get back on the pill.


----------



## Toru Okada

Salad Days said:


> I need to get back on the pill.


Maybe if you want to stop being attracted to your bf lol


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Toru Okada said:


> Maybe if you want to stop being attracted to your bf lol


There's a lot wrong with that sentence in regards to my situation. But you just sound so sure of yourself that I don't even have the patience to explain things to you.


----------



## Toru Okada

Salad Days said:


> There's a lot wrong with that sentence in regards to my situation. But you just sound so sure of yourself that I don't even have the patience to explain things to you.


Haha fine, fine.


----------



## Spiren

Fuck me but having sex with ISFPs. :x I'm probably going to do it again. I shouldn't.


----------



## Baby Spidey

My boyfriend's balls smells like my boob sweat.


----------



## Bunny

Hypaspist said:


> I always wondered what lubricant felt like (genuine curiosity). Now I have a chance to buy and test it, but I feel like a complete creep spending even $0.01 cents on it. The whole concept seems anti-social and just stupidly wrong/vulgar.


It's just lube... it's not like you're buying yourself a pair of nipple clamps.

But that would be okay too.


----------



## kindaconfused

AdroElectro said:


> The vast majority of my matches on OkCupid are bisexual atheist potheads lol. I'm not entirely sure what that says about me, I am none of those things.


Ain't nothing wrong with being a B.A.P. ( I just made that up, it's not a thing).


----------



## AdroElectro

kindaconfused said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with being a B.A.P. ( I just made that up, it's not a thing).


Not saying there is. Although I don't think I would want to be in a serious relationship with an atheist. I'm on the border between Christianity and agnostic, atheism is just too far for me. Things can always change though, a couple years ago I never would have considered a serious relationship with an agnostic either.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

Hypaspist said:


> I always wondered what lubricant felt like (genuine curiosity). Now I have a chance to buy and test it, but I feel like a complete creep spending even $0.01 cents on it. The whole concept seems anti-social and just stupidly wrong/vulgar.


It pretty much feels like this:










So if you're only going to test it on yourself, you can try that instead for the feel, lol. You're a guy so there's nothing to worry about or anything. (Obviously if you want to test with someone else, get actual lube, lol.) Lubes can have different effects or flavors but the basic feel is the same as lotion. And lotion is good for the skin so that's a bonus, lol.


----------



## Neokortex

Baby Spidey said:


> My boyfriend's balls smells like my boob sweat.


How big are your boobs? :mellow:


----------



## Baby Spidey

Neokortex said:


> How big are your boobs? :mellow:


Somewhere between HH - JJ/K cup. I go by UK sizes.


----------



## Neokortex

Salad Days said:


> The first time things were so awkward afterwards to the point where I decided maybe we should just not talk again and deleted him off of my Facebook (he didn't know I'd done that, and I didn't have the nerve to talk to him about how awkward it felt because at that point it felt like we were strangers.) But we'd both gone to the same party that Friday and the first thing he did when he saw me was tell me he hadn't wanted things to end up the way they did, that he hadn't realized at the time the importance of him having been the 2nd person I'd been with, and that he thought I was cool. We'd both thought one of us was pissed off at the other when neither of us was. So this cleared things up and made him a lot more comfortable to be around.
> 
> Everything was just awesome. He was so assertive -- exactly how I like it -- and talked dirty at the right times. Most of all he was so confident but still friendly. It didn't feel so much like sex with a stranger like it did before. At the end we even cuddled. And he messaged me a day later (he didn't after we first did it) telling me he'd had fun and wanted to see me again soon. I've been on cloud 9 since then. Honestly I really want to do it again too -_-"


Man, if I try to think myself in his place, I feel this "nearly fail" shock. Not only he was extremely lucky to stumble into you again, but he also managed to pull it off right. This guy's a hero! For abridging a gap between a giver and the receiving end.


----------



## Neokortex

Baby Spidey said:


> Somewhere between HH - JJ/K cup. I go by UK sizes.


How are UK sizes different? In U.S. sizes those would be humongous!
It's like you have a full pillow on your chest when you lie down.


----------



## sereneone

Wytch said:


>


Your positive response to hot oils has been noted in my journal.


----------



## Bunny

This gif just amused me and I also found it appropriate for the given topic :tongue:.






sereneone said:


> Your positive response to hot oils has been noted in my journal.


& in return I will positively make note of yours.


----------



## HAL

I confess to being a liker of sex.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Spiren

I was going through my phone and found a particularly sexy nude shot of her, next thing I know I'm listening to her moaning my name and begging me to fuck her in that recording she sent me. Something about the 'please' and the wet sounds I could hear... I started wanking (managing with my bust finger somehow) before it even registered.

Yup, she's right. I've reached a new level of 'gross'. Still got me off hard knowing she'd have flushed with arousal if she could hear me.


----------



## Bunny

I do not see why that is "gross".


----------



## Spiren

Wytch said:


> I do not see why that is "gross".


Haha that was a favourite word of hers for where I'm concerned. It's not serious, plus it's fucked up considering we 'broke up'.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Everything social apparently works against itself. I failed to obtain a mate 3 or 4 times and all of my attempts were lackluster. It feels bad. Therefore I have low self-confidence and now my chances are even lower. I disagree, I had the self-confidence the last two times, now it is validly removed. That's just basic learning from past experience. I need to move on from these desires and forget about it completely. That will be a road of intense self-control and of self-respect. If I had an ideal amount of self-worship I wouldn't want anyone else. That may also help. But it is difficult to worship such diseased person such as myself.


----------



## Kito

Something extra satisfying seeing someone all red eyed and teary after deepthroat. And even more gratifying to be the person in that position


----------



## Super Luigi

Kito said:


> Something extra satisfying seeing someone all red eyed and teary after deepthroat. And even more gratifying to be the person in that position


Wait... so you gave a deepthroat and now you are red-eyed and teary?


----------



## Kito

Kurt Hummel said:


> Wait... so you gave a deepthroat and now you are red-eyed and teary?


No, that'd be very concerning on an emotional level. It's the person with a dong lodged in their throat who tends to get red-eyed and teary :tongue: I'm saying it's fun to be on either side of that exchange.


----------



## Super Luigi

Kito said:


> No, that'd be very concerning on an emotional level. I'm saying it's fun to be on either side of said exchange


Oh, I see. Sounds fun, but I'm an abstinent virgin so... yeah. :tongue:


----------



## Kito

Kurt Hummel said:


> Oh, I see. Sounds fun, but I'm an abstinent virgin so... yeah. :tongue:


'Til marriage or just a stable relationship?


----------



## Super Luigi

Kito said:


> 'Til marriage or just a stable relationship?


Marriage, legally, in Los Angeles
Hopefully before I'm thirty.


----------



## Bunny

Nyle said:


> Haha that was a favourite word of hers for where I'm concerned. It's not serious, plus it's fucked up considering we 'broke up'.


Oh, okay but... still.

I don't think that's "fucked up" either really. I mean you two obviously still have a strong sexual attraction to each other.
Even if you may not be compatible outside of the bedroom.
It happens.

As long as you both can handle it and you're happy with it.




Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Everything social apparently works against itself. I failed to obtain a mate 3 or 4 times and all of my attempts were lackluster. It feels bad. Therefore I have low self-confidence and now my chances are even lower. I disagree, I had the self-confidence the last two times, now it is validly removed. That's just basic learning from past experience. I need to move on from these desires and forget about it completely. That will be a road of intense self-control and of self-respect. If I had an ideal amount of self-worship I wouldn't want anyone else. That may also help. But it is difficult to worship such diseased person such as myself.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Liquid sweeteners (honey, maple syrup, etc.) and bedsheets don’t mix well…


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I need more sadists in my life with a medical background


----------



## Hypaspist

TIL that compulsive behaviors involving sex can be caused by deficiencies or neglect in other mental health areas.

Also on an unrelated note, I think I will try to refrain from porn and self service for a while because it's just serving as negative reinforcement.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope

Icy Heart said:


> Liquid sweeteners (honey, maple syrup, etc.) and bedsheets don’t mix well…


I'm disappointed to hear about the maple syrup. Something about it made the Canadian part of me cringe.


----------



## bellybutton

I cannot forget this experience,

I had sex recently, while in the throws of a terrible fit of sadness and pain. I found it difficult to express what I felt with words, or cry. The person I was with asked if I wanted to have sex, and so we did. It felt as though he was as close to me as a person could be. I cried hysterically, and he kissed my face and held me. I felt so safe in that moment, I can't imagine that such a moment like that will happen for me again.

But it was wonderful.


----------



## Bunny

Hypaspist said:


> TIL that compulsive behaviors involving sex can be caused by deficiencies or neglect in other mental health areas.
> 
> Also on an unrelated note, I think I will try to refrain from porn and self service for a while because it's just serving as negative reinforcement.


I mean absolutely no offence by this but... are you sure you're an ESTP 7? :tongue:


----------



## 6007

It's always a bonus when I get so excited from jerking off my boyfriend that I end up having an orgasm by accident.


----------



## Hypaspist

Wytch said:


> I mean absolutely no offence by this but... are you sure you're an ESTP 7? :tongue:


No offense taken! I was once told I was an ESTP. An official looking book explained to me be a licensed lady said I was ESTP. On top of that, a certain website said I was ISFP. Or maybe I'm an ESFP? roud:

My enneagram depends on the time of day. Literally. And what music I'm listening to. I float between a 7 and 9 (I think).

Thanks for feeding my mind a buffet!

--------------

New confession : Today I just kind of sat quietly contemplating breaking my idea of going action-free for a bit. For the first time I couldn't justify or explain my interest in sexuality. Watched some adult material, and it did absolutely nothing. Just shrugged my shoulders, said "meh", and moved on with things.


----------



## wickedly

I wanted to be a porn star when i was younger, and i still had it in mind as a viable option till i was 16 years old and found out the majority of straight guys in porn had to start out through starring in homosexual films first in order to be let in the door for guy-girl action. which was unfortunate for me. 

Ever since i have taken a psychology course on the human body, i found evidence of men being able to have multiple orgasms. I so far am still searching how to do it, if anyone knows please share this amazing knowledge with me o.o


----------



## Strayfire

wickedly said:


> I wanted to be a porn star when i was younger, and i still had it in mind as a viable option till i was 16 years old and found out the majority of straight guys in porn had to start out through starring in homosexual films first in order to be let in the door for guy-girl action. which was unfortunate for me.


Well you know what they say: 










You gotta put in some "hard work", if ya know what I mean?


----------



## Bunny

Hypaspist said:


> No offense taken! I was once told I was an ESTP. An official looking book explained to me be a licensed lady said I was ESTP. On top of that, a certain website said I was ISFP. Or maybe I'm an ESFP? roud:
> 
> My enneagram depends on the time of day. Literally. And what music I'm listening to. I float between a 7 and 9 (I think).
> 
> Thanks for feeding my mind a buffet!
> 
> --------------
> 
> New confession : Today I just kind of sat quietly contemplating breaking my idea of going action-free for a bit. For the first time I couldn't justify or explain my interest in sexuality. Watched some adult material, and it did absolutely nothing. Just shrugged my shoulders, said "meh", and moved on with things.


I would do more research on your own, tests can't really give you all the answers.
Many tests give me INTJ or INTP so... yeah.

That isn't exactly how Enneagrams work but I will assume you are joking haha.

No problem :tongue:
I'm getting Si vibes from you, just a thought.

----------------------

Newer confession : But porn is awesome =/


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Guys, I'm still laughing so hard at these scenes:


----------



## drmiller100

wickedly said:


> Ever since i have taken a psychology course on the human body, i found evidence of men being able to have multiple orgasms. I so far am still searching how to do it, if anyone knows please share this amazing knowledge with me o.o


tantric sex.


----------



## sereneone

wickedly said:


> Ever since i have taken a psychology course on the human body, i found evidence of men being able to have multiple orgasms. I so far am still searching how to do it, if anyone knows please share this amazing knowledge with me o.o


This applies to men who are somehow able to separate orgasm from ejaculation. I think that is about 1/10th of 1% of the population, and I doubt it is a trick you can teach. The lucky few who can completely separate those things would be able to have multiple orgasms without any ejaculation. Ejaculation releases hormones that ruin erection, thereby messing up multiple orgasm.

Women just have a better deal than men on this issue.


----------



## sereneone

WamphyriThrall said:


> Guys, I'm still laughing so hard at these scenes:


Bad enough that we had blood, semen, transvestites, voodoo, power-exchange, and a few dozen other themes all on one page randomly thrown together.... I particularly appreciated the hideous English translation from Japanese, giving us such gems as "Resemble me so very much". Wahahahaha....


----------



## drmiller100

sereneone said:


> This applies to men who are somehow able to separate orgasm from ejaculation. I think that is about 1/10th of 1% of the population, and I doubt it is a trick you can teach. T


strangely enough, you are NOT the definitive answer regarding male sexuality.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

sereneone said:


> Bad enough that we had blood, semen, transvestites, voodoo, power-exchange, and a few dozen other themes all on one page randomly thrown together.... I particularly appreciated the hideous English translation from Japanese, giving us such gems as "Resemble me so very much". Wahahahaha....


And I felt guilty for laughing out loud at an obviously transphobic scene, but the strange turn of events, combined with the characters involved, and "Yup, totally been there" was too much. 

Bleach fans should be able to relate.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I've never met someone so fucking sweaty in my entire life before. We were only going for a few minutes before he was soaked in sweat. We fucked in his car and it was so hot and humid, which made it worse. We didn't actually get the windows down until after we were finished. 

When we were going for round two, the sweat was just pouring off of him and dripping down onto me. I was literally bathing in this man's sweat. It wasn't just his torso that was sweaty, but his whole body. 

My makeup ran, not by my own sweat. He was just on top of me, pumping and pounding to the hilt, his hand gripping around my neck and his face was so close to mine. Bullets of sweat just came crashing down on to my face, lips and into my mouth. It was the hottest fucking thing ever. I loved every minute of it. I kept my top on and it was soaked through. It was also covered with his scent. 

Getting dressed was a bitch because I was so sweaty. If I had known we were going to fuck in his car, I would've worn a dress.

And it's really fucking corny, but he said that was the first time he had ever been with a Filipino. And now it's his favorite food. That made me laugh


----------



## Hypaspist

So I made it to the lube aisle. Promptly removed myself partly because I felt the wave of laughter coming on and partly because I was overwhelmed at the varieties. Ok, it was mainly because of the initial laughter. On a side note, TIL I learned that people don't have hang ups when buying the stuff at the supermarket, it's not as rare as I presumed it to be.

Part 2 : I watched porn after a strong drink, and now I know that midget and hippie porn exist. Not sure if greatest day or weirdest day. It killed my buzz, but #worth it.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I'm really high and I wish I had a working vibrator right now. Anyone want to send me a new Hitachi?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Significant other? Who uses that term? What is that?


----------



## Kito

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Significant other? Who uses that term? What is that?


----------



## Juggernaut

He's the perfect kind of romantic.

We work at the same store and I'm a cashier while he works in the back. Anyway, he came up to the front with some candles for us. Romantic, right?

The letters on them were "B" and "J."

He looked me in the eye with the goofiest smirk and then replied: "Thanks for checking me out."

It was a pun.

He's gonna be the death of me.


----------



## 6007

I love lounging around all day with a naked man. 
booty booty booty
so damn cute


----------



## 6007

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I've never met someone so fucking sweaty in my entire life before. We were only going for a few minutes before he was soaked in sweat. We fucked in his car and it was so hot and humid, which made it worse. We didn't actually get the windows down until after we were finished.
> 
> When we were going for round two, the sweat was just pouring off of him and dripping down onto me. I was literally bathing in this man's sweat. It wasn't just his torso that was sweaty, but his whole body.
> 
> My makeup ran, not by my own sweat. He was just on top of me, pumping and pounding to the hilt, his hand gripping around my neck and his face was so close to mine. Bullets of sweat just came crashing down on to my face, lips and into my mouth. It was the hottest fucking thing ever. I loved every minute of it. I kept my top on and it was soaked through. It was also covered with his scent.
> 
> Getting dressed was a bitch because I was so sweaty. If I had known we were going to fuck in his car, I would've worn a dress.
> 
> And it's really fucking corny, but he said that was the first time he had ever been with a Filipino. And now it's his favorite food. That made me laugh


I was reading just before the point where you shared you were into it thinking
RUN GINNINGPUMA RUN 
but ok, I support your love of sweat. Made me hella squirmy to read it tho. 

I love filipino sausage


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why are people so traumatized about it? Yes, later in life you learn that there was possibly something there but no one was asking.


actually, a study showed the pain of that procedure can cause ptsd to such a young child.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

sunday evenings are my most fav moments with my lover. we spend the day reflecting on our week, have the deepest most compassionate and loving conversations. i love that about us, it puts everything into perspective for the rest of the week starting it off with another level of love in our hearts. it is important to check in with your partner on a deep level at least once a week to make sure you are on the same page. have conversations from the heart without any reservations, oh how i look forward to these moments. i love you baby to the moon and back. make love, give sweet tender kisses , say good night until tomorrow and start the new week off with a bang. :sun-smiley: Jote you are my kinda guy. :love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Occams Chainsaw said:


> actually, a study showed the pain of that procedure can cause ptsd to such a young child.


Yes, but it would be a primitive form, like a dog afraid of fireworks. If you give them enough medicine, they will be fine.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes, but it would be a primitive form, like a dog afraid of fireworks. If you give them enough medicine, they will be fine.


or we could just not do it. see how easy that was?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Occams Chainsaw said:


> or we could just not do it. see how easy that was?


You don't really know how to make money off of the uninformed public do you?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You don't really know how to make money off of the uninformed public do you?


shut up and go watch netflix. you've got a big day at work tomorrow!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Occams Chainsaw said:


> shut up and go watch netflix. you've got a big day at work tomorrow!


Wait tomorrow isn't even Memorial Day, actually it is. Today isn't Saturday? Whoa.


----------



## Strayfire

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes, but it would be a primitive form, like a dog afraid of fireworks. If you give them enough medicine, they will be fine.


So dogs humped the fireworks and feel traumatised afterwards?

That's some sick-boundary pushing idea for porn right here. 

Sadistic dog-firework humping.


----------



## Bunny

I like being blunt and to the point (heh).

I'm not sure how hot we'd get if I started talking about rolling pins.
Unless he had a baking fetish or an actual rolling pin fetish.


----------



## Hypaspist

Since I'm feeling generous, here's a two-pack :

1) Porn's fucked up my concept of sexuality. I used to think that my sexual drive is gone due to age, but I'm nowhere near _that _old. Seeing women during an orgasm turns me on about as much as seeing a boat pull into dock. Now I'm sure it's because there's no intimacy nor human connection in porn. Being alone sucks (even short term).

2) There's a therapist I used to see that really clicked with me. I'd actually develop an addiction just to go back and be with her.


----------



## Ptaah

Hypaspist said:


> Since I'm feeling generous, here's a two-pack :
> 
> 1) Porn's fucked up my concept of sexuality. I used to think that my sexual drive is gone due to age, but I'm nowhere near _that _old. Seeing women during an orgasm turns me on about as much as seeing a boat pull into dock. Now I'm sure it's because there's no intimacy nor human connection in porn. Being alone sucks (even short term).


I think you need a psychologist. This is serious.

Anyway,

1) I masturbated in the bathroom of my school. That day I was very horny, and the night before I had a wet dream. So I did it. Now I know that it was a stupid thing and I will never do it again.
2) I masturbate while I watch photos of the woman I fall in love with.

Nothing else. I am also a virgin, that's why my messagge it's all about masturbation XD.


----------



## Bunny

Don't worry about Hypaspist he's just confused about his sexuality.


* *




I'm only kidding


----------



## Hypaspist

Ptaah said:


> I think you need a psychologist. This is serious.


Working on it. If anything drives me to literal insanity, it's the concept of self service. Might actually make a post about it. I swear I'm slowly losing my mind.

-----------------------------

New confession :

So I thought about lube today. That means masturbation and the fact I have no partner and no possibility of getting one by summer's end is particularly distressing today. Everything "instruction" related (actual educational material) involves having a partner for stimulation. I'm tired of reading about the losers and sick bastards that talk about the act online. There are some sick ass motherfuckers discussing masturbation out there, everything from eating their own cum, to being dominated, to smearing cum over their own bodies. Yes, I'm judging. No, I'm not ashamed.

I swear, if I didn't know better, I'd be doing lines right now just so that I could be stoned throughout my evenings and not give a shit about intimacy. But as with every other damaging coping mechanism, the problem stays while you're too under the influence to function.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Hypaspist said:


> I swear, if I didn't know better, I'd be doing lines right now just so that I could be stoned throughout my evenings and not give a shit about intimacy. But as with every other damaging coping mechanism, the problem stays while you're too under the influence to function.


LOL. It seems like you don't know any better because you don't get stoned from doing lines. Coke won't help you there, buddy


----------



## Hypaspist

GinningPuma4011 said:


> LOL. It seems like you don't know any better because you don't get stoned from doing lines. Coke won't help you there, buddy


I know :wink:. The green stuff is never going to be legal in my state. Then there's the issue of getting the stuff in without replacing the air in your lungs. Anything you put in your lungs replaces the oxygen that's in there. Also, I'm fun at parties.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

My clit and nipples after still sore from last night. He really liked seeing me try to get away from his touch. Relentless. And the bruise from my session last Wednesday looks pretty bad. Kind of surprised he didn't say anything when he saw it


----------



## AdroElectro

GinningPuma4011 said:


> LOL. It seems like you don't know any better because you don't get stoned from doing lines. Coke won't help you there, buddy


I thought the same thing rotfl. But I decided to give him the benefit of the doubt, maybe he meant lines of ketamine.


----------



## BroNerd

I have a pretty big foot fetish. I tend to judge a woman's attractiveness based on sexy her feet are. If a woman's feet are covered, I've learned that if her hands are nice looking that she probably has sexy feet and vice versa.
I can achieve orgasm without the presence of my partner's feet but it helps a lot. My ex was able to figure that out without me saying anything about it which took away an awkward conversation I could of had with her especially since English wasn't her first language but that's another story.


----------



## Bunny

Hypaspist said:


> Working on it. If anything drives me to literal insanity, it's the concept of self service. Might actually make a post about it. I swear I'm slowly losing my mind.
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> New confession :
> 
> So I thought about lube today. That means masturbation and the fact I have no partner and no possibility of getting one by summer's end is particularly distressing today. Everything "instruction" related (actual educational material) involves having a partner for stimulation. *I'm tired of reading about the losers and sick bastards that talk about the act online. There are some sick ass motherfuckers* discussing masturbation out there, everything from eating their own cum, to being dominated, to smearing cum over their own bodies. Yes, I'm judging. No, I'm not ashamed.


Hey, I like sick bastards & motherfuckers.
:tongue:



> I swear, if I didn't know better, I'd be doing lines right now just so that I could be stoned throughout my evenings and not give a shit about intimacy. But as with every other damaging coping mechanism, the problem stays while you're too under the influence to function.


You really do need to chill out, maybe try some meditation.


----------



## Hypaspist

Wytch said:


> You really do need to chill out, maybe try some meditation.


Slowed things down over a good meal and a drink. Never really felt the chillness people talk about with meditation, but I'll happily revisit it.


----------



## Acrylic

Wytch said:


> ?


He spelled boobies wrong.


----------



## Bunny

Despotic Ocelot said:


> He spelled boobies wrong.


I actually did get that but I wanted to ask him to make sure because I was confused by it at first.



Bleh, I changed it, I love that picture but I'm feeling this one a lot more right now.

Besides, I realised I should save my cleavage for only one.:kitteh:


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Wytch said:


> I actually did get that but I wanted to ask him to make sure because I was confused by it at first.


Not in Spanish slang, lol

Also:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubi_people


----------



## Bunny

WamphyriThrall said:


> Not in Spanish slang, lol
> 
> Also:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubi_people


Well, I am not fluent in Spanish :tongue:

Heh, uhm, thanks for the link.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I wish I was still young and naive. That's how I'm going to act anyway.
It is disconcerting to read others experiences and worse yet, preferences.
After figuring out what people do in the bedroom, it sounds repugnant. Licking those areas, first of all how could that be enjoyable? That I just don't understand.
Then there is the concept of having skill and foreplay. For me, getting a partner and having sex would be one of the greatest difficulties of life and that I should forget about it right there. But hypothetically, suppose I got to that step in the first place.
Then I would be likely dealing with someone who has preconceptions and expectations about the way things should be done. If one were to search the Internet, one would discover that many people will forgo their entire relationships over not having sex as they prefer it. One example, a woman disposed of her partner merely because he was uncomfortable with blowjobs. It sounds like a blowjob would benefit him more than her anyway, which makes it highly confusing.
It seems like my choices have been significantly reduced to almost nothing. I would have to find someone as inexperienced as myself and perhaps even more oblivious to common practice in order to achieve any measure of success. Ideally, I view sex with lower value than the relationship, but for many people the opposite is true.
All the way, I have a sex drive, I want to have sex, but I also don't want to do it the way people would want me to. So I would make a great rapist at least. Alternatively, I could subordinate my desires to the desires of my hypothetical partner and ultimately be unfulfilled with the act, it would be more like a theater act. Fake, inauthentic. Words I don't normally use.
Well, I am doomed.


----------



## Crimson Ash

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I wish I was still young and naive. That's how I'm going to act anyway.
> It is disconcerting to read others experiences and worse yet, preferences.
> After figuring out what people do in the bedroom, it sounds repugnant. Licking those areas, first of all how could that be enjoyable? That I just don't understand.
> Then there is the concept of having skill and foreplay. For me, getting a partner and having sex would be one of the greatest difficulties of life and that I should forget about it right there. But hypothetically, suppose I got to that step in the first place.
> Then I would be likely dealing with someone who has preconceptions and expectations about the way things should be done. If one were to search the Internet, one would discover that many people will forgo their entire relationships over not having sex as they prefer it. One example, a woman disposed of her partner merely because he was uncomfortable with blowjobs. It sounds like a blowjob would benefit him more than her anyway, which makes it highly confusing.
> It seems like my choices have been significantly reduced to almost nothing. I would have to find someone as inexperienced as myself and perhaps even more oblivious to common practice in order to achieve any measure of success. Ideally, I view sex with lower value than the relationship, but for many people the opposite is true.
> All the way, I have a sex drive, I want to have sex, but I also don't want to do it the way people would want me to. So I would make a great rapist at least. Alternatively, I could subordinate my desires to the desires of my hypothetical partner and ultimately be unfulfilled with the act, it would be more like a theater act. Fake, inauthentic. Words I don't normally use.
> Well, I am doomed.


Perchance you are thinking too much about this whole affair?


----------



## Strayfire

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I wish I was still young and naive. That's how I'm going to act anyway.
> It is disconcerting to read others experiences and worse yet, preferences.
> After figuring out what people do in the bedroom, it sounds repugnant. Licking those areas, first of all how could that be enjoyable? That I just don't understand.
> Then there is the concept of having skill and foreplay. For me, getting a partner and having sex would be one of the greatest difficulties of life and that I should forget about it right there. But hypothetically, suppose I got to that step in the first place.
> Then I would be likely dealing with someone who has preconceptions and expectations about the way things should be done. If one were to search the Internet, one would discover that many people will forgo their entire relationships over not having sex as they prefer it. One example, a woman disposed of her partner merely because he was uncomfortable with blowjobs. It sounds like a blowjob would benefit him more than her anyway, which makes it highly confusing.
> It seems like my choices have been significantly reduced to almost nothing. I would have to find someone as inexperienced as myself and perhaps even more oblivious to common practice in order to achieve any measure of success. Ideally, I view sex with lower value than the relationship, but for many people the opposite is true.
> All the way, I have a sex drive, I want to have sex, but I also don't want to do it the way people would want me to. So I would make a great rapist at least. Alternatively, I could subordinate my desires to the desires of my hypothetical partner and ultimately be unfulfilled with the act, it would be more like a theater act. Fake, inauthentic. Words I don't normally use.
> Well, I am doomed.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Crimson Ash said:


> Perchance you are thinking too much about this whole affair?


Yes, I already have my picture of things. This thought above is not really new, I've just stumbled upon it once again.
Unfortunately, I'm in no position to do anything, unless I become exceedingly ambitious as to walk out of my house.
It is a short time to college, a short time until any of my thoughts will have a reality to bear. But the truth is there was never much of a reality behind any of it. It's just disillusionment. This is only a meager step toward giving up, when none of the real fighting has occurred.


----------



## Crimson Ash

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes, I already have my picture of things. This thought above is not really new, I've just stumbled upon it once again.
> Unfortunately, I'm in no position to do anything, unless I become exceedingly ambitious as to walk out of my house.
> It is a short time to college, a short time until any of my thoughts will have a reality to bear. But the truth is there was never much of a reality behind any of it. It's just disillusionment. This is only a meager step toward giving up, when none of the real fighting has occurred.



To give up is to not fight at all. 

Overwhelming yourself with the possibilities without even assessing the basic reality of not being able to predict the future, is doing yourself a great injustice of allowing those inconsistent thoughts and assumptions room to cloud your judgement.

Even in doing nothing you are in essence doing something. Trying to justify why you do nothing is pointless if you still circle back to that motivation of nothing.

Ambition is not required. Only the strength to walk forward anyway regardless of all the peripheral possible obstacles you foresee. You never know if they will simply pass you by or come to pass, and if they do come before you in the moment you will have to deal with them, if not you can keep moving forward. That is the basis of any struggle we face in life.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes, I already have my picture of things. This thought above is not really new, I've just stumbled upon it once again.
> Unfortunately, I'm in no position to do anything, unless I become exceedingly ambitious as to walk out of my house.
> It is a short time to college, a short time until any of my thoughts will have a reality to bear. But the truth is there was never much of a reality behind any of it. It's just disillusionment. This is only a meager step toward giving up, when none of the real fighting has occurred.


I am in grad school. I lost my youthful naivety in college about relationships. I have no desire to receive or perform oral sex, a it seems disgusting. I am highly opposed to BDSM and other "hardcore" rough sex acts. A lot of college kids are immature, so I would advise you to ignore the immature ones and look for a rare mature person.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I wish I was still young and naive. That's how I'm going to act anyway.
> It is disconcerting to read others experiences and worse yet, preferences.
> After figuring out what people do in the bedroom, it sounds repugnant. Licking those areas, first of all how could that be enjoyable? That I just don't understand.
> Then there is the concept of having skill and foreplay. For me, getting a partner and having sex would be one of the greatest difficulties of life and that I should forget about it right there. But hypothetically, suppose I got to that step in the first place.
> Then I would be likely dealing with someone who has preconceptions and expectations about the way things should be done. If one were to search the Internet, one would discover that many people will forgo their entire relationships over not having sex as they prefer it. One example, a woman disposed of her partner merely because he was uncomfortable with blowjobs. It sounds like a blowjob would benefit him more than her anyway, which makes it highly confusing.
> It seems like my choices have been significantly reduced to almost nothing. I would have to find someone as inexperienced as myself and perhaps even more oblivious to common practice in order to achieve any measure of success. Ideally, I view sex with lower value than the relationship, but for many people the opposite is true.
> All the way, I have a sex drive, I want to have sex, but I also don't want to do it the way people would want me to. So I would make a great rapist at least. Alternatively, I could subordinate my desires to the desires of my hypothetical partner and ultimately be unfulfilled with the act, it would be more like a theater act. Fake, inauthentic. Words I don't normally use.
> Well, I am doomed.


Me being an mature soul got me zero chances with women, and I was disillusioned, as I found a lot of people in college really immature. I was told that "the girls will go crazy over me" by my mom, but sadly, the women in college seemed to ignore me a lot, and some treated me as if I didn't really exist. Some women went hard for bad boy types, some played mind games with me, acting attracted, yet flirting with more athletically built and taller guys. I naively thought that me being polite, affable and caring would help me get dates and attract women, but more than not, the opposite was proven true. I was either treated as "like a brother", nice, but just a friend, or non existant. Some women took advantage of my kindness so they could use me as an emotional tampon and whine about the guys they were after treated them shittily. Women in college would probally find me too "vanilla" in my sexual preferences of not liking the idea of oral sex, not liking the idea of BDSM, etc. Oh well, in this world, vanilla is HIGHLY underrated. A lot of people at my college had sex. I was one of the few that didn't.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> Me being an mature soul got me zero chances with women, and I was disillusioned, as I found a lot of people in college really immature. I was told that "the girls will go crazy over me" by my mom, but sadly, the women in college seemed to ignore me a lot, and some treated me as if I didn't really exist. Some women went hard for bad boy types, some played mind games with me, acting attracted, yet flirting with more athletically built and taller guys. I naively thought that me being polite, affable and caring would help me get dates and attract women, but more than not, the opposite was proven true. I was either treated as "like a brother", nice, but just a friend, or non existant. Some women took advantage of my kindness so they could use me as an emotional tampon and whine about the guys they were after treated them shittily. Women in college would probally find me too "vanilla" in my sexual preferences of not liking the idea of oral sex, not liking the idea of BDSM, etc. Oh well, in this world, vanilla is HIGHLY underrated. A lot of people at my college had sex. I was one of the few that didn't.


Screw that.
I don't view myself as somebody that is desirable to others. I don't fit the bill. I'm just a different kind of person. Not a total bohemian, but I'm weird.
I get the sense that I overrate the value that I place upon certain people actually. That isn't far-fetched at all because I am somebody who goes to school and never speaks to people again afterwards. Of course that phase of life is over and I've been putting my best efforts in to forgetting about it and the "failures" associated with it.
I really don't want to care about this so much but it has preoccupied my mind. Like a months ago, regarding relationships, I would have said something similar. But there would been an auxiliary statement of "if it happens, then cool, if it doesn't then that doesn't really matter either." I never would want to put the work into this, I don't want to play dating games. No nonsense. I want to coincidentally meet someone at a job maybe or something else and maybe we like each other, end of story. 
So the standard "get your butt up and start doing something to change things" doesn't really motivate me. It's not what I want. I want it to be fairly easy otherwise it's not going to work. Especially, when it comes to rejection. Which is becoming a theme, I don't want to put the effort in, if it will all be lost. That extends to my existing sense of friendships as well. I don't really approach my friends, besides my best friend (which is not often anyway.) I don't want to feel like I "need" them to be happy. I said before that I deactivated the majority of my social networking stuff. I don't want to see how other people are doing. I want nothing to compare myself to.
Plus, I'm just starting to view people as incredibly self-centered. I guess in that general haze of unspecified humans. But anyway, that helps a little. I used to get annoyed when people said that they took drugs. Those are stupid people. But more recently, I started feeling bad that I wasn't doing it. I wasn't living the teenage life. Something happened to me that made me completely reverse everything I believed and it has caused nothing but turmoil. I am different and I should want to be different if I am going to be happy. Nothing is changing that.
The other thing, the fact of the matter is I don't like every girl I meet. In fact, I don't look at the majority of them as being beautiful or sexy or anything, most of them I don't want to associate with not. Not in a misogynist way, but just like I don't care much about them in general. Every once in a while it seems that a girl talks to me then I like her. Then in my reasoning for liking her, I usually point out that no girl ever talks to me. That's what makes them special, plus whatever other personalized mumbo jumbo. It's hard to break out of that emotional state anyway. But I realized, in that, I'm overvaluing the person. It doesn't matter how nice they are to me or how they make me feel, because behind that veil of ignorance, I still don't really know the person. They don't really know me, they know plenty of other people who they may very well treat even better.
The other thing that I noticed is when I "make myself vulnerable" I am actually making myself vulnerable. I bring out a really messed up version of myself, low self-esteem emerges and I get into this state of depression, you know. Basically, the things I've been saying on here, characterizes that well. The problem with that is kind of obvious, for example these people really did like me as a person. I was funny, I was nice, etc. But of all the sudden, I'm sensitive, I'm hyper-focused on the negative and I'm digging deep, emotionally, into a relationship where the other person may have just been an acquaintance or something.
As I would put it, I've been acting out of character. Sadly, that's the source of the only redeeming quality I've seemed to have in this arena so far. I can write a really sweet letter. That much I have learned.
But is there a way to do something like that without actually elevating someone beyond a fairer estimation of their value? It seems like I sacrifice my own self-esteem to make someone else seem like an angel.
I have a really beautiful vision of sitting across from a girl at a restaurant and just laughing. That's the vision we all want to achieve. More so than having sex. I just laid it out on the table right there. Sex is complete nonsense. It's just a urge to be fulfilled, with a wonderful societal set of expectations to pin you down. That other thing is what I want. Not too long ago I was saying "I want to hire a prositution so I don't have to be a virgin all of my life." I'll do it just to say I did it and can't feel bad about it. That's later though. But the truer thing to say is I want to be loved in that romantic way, by some person, but obviously not just any person, the person that I feel is right. If the feeling isn't there then what the heck is going on?
But I also realized that the world doesn't care. The world wants you to he a good worker and do your job. That includes so-called friends. If you are depressed, ashamed, whatever. They won't help you. They don't care about you. They just use you for the pleasure of having you.
People aren't as valuable as I keep convincing myself, unfortunately. That's my problem.
I want to have that feeling of independence. I can rely on myself, not on others. Other people are often the problem at least relativity speaking. It's really me, I create my own feeling. But they are the subject.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Screw that.
> I don't view myself as somebody that is desirable to others. I don't fit the bill. I'm just a different kind of person. Not a total bohemian, but I'm weird.
> I get the sense that I overrate the value that I place upon certain people actually. That isn't far-fetched at all because I am somebody who goes to school and never speaks to people again afterwards. Of course that phase of life is over and I've been putting my best efforts in to forgetting about it and the "failures" associated with it.
> I really don't want to care about this so much but it has preoccupied my mind. Like a months ago, regarding relationships, I would have said something similar. But there would been an auxiliary statement of "if it happens, then cool, if it doesn't then that doesn't really matter either." I never would want to put the work into this, I don't want to play dating games. No nonsense. I want to coincidentally meet someone at a job maybe or something else and maybe we like each other, end of story.
> So the standard "get your butt up and start doing something to change things" doesn't really motivate me. It's not what I want. I want it to be fairly easy otherwise it's not going to work. Especially, when it comes to rejection. Which is becoming a theme, I don't want to put the effort in, if it will all be lost. That extends to my existing sense of friendships as well. I don't really approach my friends, besides my best friend (which is not often anyway.) I don't want to feel like I "need" them to be happy. I said before that I deactivated the majority of my social networking stuff. I don't want to see how other people are doing. I want nothing to compare myself to.
> Plus, I'm just starting to view people as incredibly self-centered. I guess in that general haze of unspecified humans. But anyway, that helps a little. I used to get annoyed when people said that they took drugs. Those are stupid people. But more recently, I started feeling bad that I wasn't doing it. I wasn't living the teenage life. Something happened to me that made me completely reverse everything I believed and it has caused nothing but turmoil. I am different and I should want to be different if I am going to be happy. Nothing is changing that.
> The other thing, the fact of the matter is I don't like every girl I meet. In fact, I don't look at the majority of them as being beautiful or sexy or anything, most of them I don't want to associate with not. Not in a misogynist way, but just like I don't care much about them in general. Every once in a while it seems that a girl talks to me then I like her. Then in my reasoning for liking her, I usually point out that no girl ever talks to me. That's what makes them special, plus whatever other personalized mumbo jumbo. It's hard to break out of that emotional state anyway. But I realized, in that, I'm overvaluing the person. It doesn't matter how nice they are to me or how they make me feel, because behind that veil of ignorance, I still don't really know the person. They don't really know me, they know plenty of other people who they may very well treat even better.
> The other thing that I noticed is when I "make myself vulnerable" I am actually making myself vulnerable. I bring out a really messed up version of myself, low self-esteem emerges and I get into this state of depression, you know. Basically, the things I've been saying on here, characterizes that well. The problem with that is kind of obvious, for example these people really did like me as a person. I was funny, I was nice, etc. But of all the sudden, I'm sensitive, I'm hyper-focused on the negative and I'm digging deep, emotionally, into a relationship where the other person may have just been an acquaintance or something.
> As I would put it, I've been acting out of character. Sadly, that's the source of the only redeeming quality I've seemed to have in this arena so far. I can write a really sweet letter. That much I have learned.
> But is there a way to do something like that without actually elevating someone beyond a fairer estimation of their value? It seems like I sacrifice my own self-esteem to make someone else seem like an angel.
> I have a really beautiful vision of sitting across from a girl at a restaurant and just laughing. That's the vision we all want to achieve. More so than having sex. I just laid it out on the table right there. Sex is complete nonsense. It's just a urge to be fulfilled, with a wonderful societal set of expectations to pin you down. That other thing is what I want. Not too long ago I was saying "I want to hire a prositution so I don't have to be a virgin all of my life." I'll do it just to say I did it and can't feel bad about it. That's later though. But the truer thing to say is I want to be loved in that romantic way, by some person, but obviously not just any person, the person that I feel is right. If the feeling isn't there then what the heck is going on?
> But I also realized that the world doesn't care. The world wants you to he a good worker and do your job. That includes so-called friends. If you are depressed, ashamed, whatever. They won't help you. They don't care about you. They just use you for the pleasure of having you.
> People aren't as valuable as I keep convincing myself, unfortunately. That's my problem.
> I want to have that feeling of independence. I can rely on myself, not on others. Other people are often the problem at least relativity speaking. It's really me, I create my own feeling. But they are the subject.


I was told countless times that "girls like guys with confidence" in college by women. I lost a lot of confidence because no matter how hard I worked to attract women, I felt less desirable than other guys. I had my fair share of meeting good and bad women in college. I didn't have that "magic" confidence that other guys had that drew women to them, or that sort of charisma. I counted a few women who were interested in the idea of me, but treated me like shit. I also met some very genuinely nice and good hearted women. While I am seen as handsome to women, I am not seen as sexy or desirable. The ONLY woman who found me openly sexy and desirable was my Asian LDR ex who I met online in my senior year of college. Ironically, I was confident in myself in a way in which I didn't feel the need to put on a mask like many guys in college did in order to act "confident". 

I am used to being different and unusual from the norm. I was exceptionally nerdy in elementary, middle, and high school. I didn't do drugs, wasn't asked to prom or homecoming, was pretty much the last guy considered romantically even during college. Life gets tougher and is a hard, long road. Don't listen to BS about "life is short." It sure isn't short. I didn't have much of an adolescence, as my father wanted me to grow up early, having me become responsible in my teens, doing hard chores outside, working for over two hours getting tutoring in homework left me little options for socialization. Life only gets tougher. It isn't a picnic, a walk to the park, or a day at the beach. I have had depression since college due to being mistreated by some very emotionally immature people who believed my emotional sensitivity was a sign of weakness.

Life isn't short. I admit in my early years of college, I put a lot of ladies on pedestals, but as I matured, I learned to carefully judge character and try to look at both the pros and cons of a person before crushing on them. I will probably be the guy who will be overlooked because I am a generally humble, modest person. The type of guy that wouldn't be romantically considered until a long, long time due to Susan Cain's proven theory in her book Quiet about modern society being a Culture of Personality, rather than a Culture of Character. I think many people by nature are self-centered, while some are more altruistic. 

I am an MRA supporter and strongly believe in and support men's issues. I think there needs to be more open discussion on men's issues, like sex, feelings of desirability, depression, body image, and suicide prevention. I think there needs to be more open acceptance as men as feeling and human beings, open dialogues on men feelings on their body image, and better ways to empower men. While many feminists actively fight against Hegemonic Masculinity in favor of men being more free to express their emotions, deviate from the norms of masculinity imposed within society, radical feminists see men as "oppressors".


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> I was told countless times that "girls like guys with confidence" in college by women. I lost a lot of confidence because no matter how hard I worked to attract women, I felt less desirable than other guys. I had my fair share of meeting good and bad women in college. I didn't have that "magic" confidence that other guys had that drew women to them, or that sort of charisma. I counted a few women who were interested in the idea of me, but treated me like shit. I also met some very genuinely nice and good hearted women. While I am seen as handsome to women, I am not seen as sexy or desirable. The ONLY woman who found me openly sexy and desirable was my Asian LDR ex who I met online in my senior year of college. Ironically, I was confident in myself in a way in which I didn't feel the need to put on a mask like many guys in college did in order to act "confident".
> 
> I am used to being different and unusual from the norm. I was exceptionally nerdy in elementary, middle, and high school. I didn't do drugs, wasn't asked to prom or homecoming, was pretty much the last guy considered romantically even during college. Life gets tougher and is a hard, long road. Don't listen to BS about "life is short." It sure isn't short. I didn't have much of an adolescence, as my father wanted me to grow up early, having me become responsible in my teens, doing hard chores outside, working for over two hours getting tutoring in homework left me little options for socialization. Life only gets tougher. It isn't a picnic, a walk to the park, or a day at the beach. I have had depression since college due to being mistreated by some very emotionally immature people who believed my emotional sensitivity was a sign of weakness.
> 
> Life isn't short. I admit in my early years of college, I put a lot of ladies on pedestals, but as I matured, I learned to carefully judge character and try to look at both the pros and cons of a person before crushing on them. I will probably be the guy who will be overlooked because I am a generally humble, modest person. The type of guy that wouldn't be romantically considered until a long, long time due to Susan Cain's proven theory in her book Quiet about modern society being a Culture of Personality, rather than a Culture of Character. I think many people by nature are self-centered, while some are more altruistic.
> 
> I am an MRA supporter and strongly believe in and support men's issues. I think there needs to be more open discussion on men's issues, like sex, feelings of desirability, depression, body image, and suicide prevention. I think there needs to be more open acceptance as men as feeling and human beings, open dialogues on men feelings on their body image, and better ways to empower men. While many feminists actively fight against Hegemonic Masculinity in favor of men being more free to express their emotions, deviate from the norms of masculinity imposed within society, radical feminists see men as "oppressors".


"You'll find someone to appreciate you."
That's just a testament of how strange the receiver is.


----------



## Bunny

Ah, the infamous INxPs wall of text.

Maybe I will read these later.


----------



## MisterPerfect

I am ASEXUAL! 

There im out of the closet


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> Ah, the infamous INxPs wall of text.
> 
> Maybe I will read these later.


No, don't read them. You've already failed to read them as early as four hours ago.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Screw that.
> I don't view myself as somebody that is desirable to others. I don't fit the bill. I'm just a different kind of person. Not a total bohemian, but I'm weird.
> I get the sense that I overrate the value that I place upon certain people actually. That isn't far-fetched at all because I am somebody who goes to school and never speaks to people again afterwards. Of course that phase of life is over and I've been putting my best efforts in to forgetting about it and the "failures" associated with it.
> I really don't want to care about this so much but it has preoccupied my mind. Like a months ago, regarding relationships, I would have said something similar. But there would been an auxiliary statement of "if it happens, then cool, if it doesn't then that doesn't really matter either." I never would want to put the work into this, I don't want to play dating games. No nonsense. I want to coincidentally meet someone at a job maybe or something else and maybe we like each other, end of story.
> So the standard "get your butt up and start doing something to change things" doesn't really motivate me. It's not what I want. I want it to be fairly easy otherwise it's not going to work. Especially, when it comes to rejection. Which is becoming a theme, I don't want to put the effort in, if it will all be lost. That extends to my existing sense of friendships as well. I don't really approach my friends, besides my best friend (which is not often anyway.) I don't want to feel like I "need" them to be happy. I said before that I deactivated the majority of my social networking stuff. I don't want to see how other people are doing. I want nothing to compare myself to.
> Plus, I'm just starting to view people as incredibly self-centered. I guess in that general haze of unspecified humans. But anyway, that helps a little. I used to get annoyed when people said that they took drugs. Those are stupid people. But more recently, I started feeling bad that I wasn't doing it. I wasn't living the teenage life. Something happened to me that made me completely reverse everything I believed and it has caused nothing but turmoil. I am different and I should want to be different if I am going to be happy. Nothing is changing that.
> The other thing, the fact of the matter is I don't like every girl I meet. In fact, I don't look at the majority of them as being beautiful or sexy or anything, most of them I don't want to associate with not. Not in a misogynist way, but just like I don't care much about them in general. Every once in a while it seems that a girl talks to me then I like her. Then in my reasoning for liking her, I usually point out that no girl ever talks to me. That's what makes them special, plus whatever other personalized mumbo jumbo. It's hard to break out of that emotional state anyway. But I realized, in that, I'm overvaluing the person. It doesn't matter how nice they are to me or how they make me feel, because behind that veil of ignorance, I still don't really know the person. They don't really know me, they know plenty of other people who they may very well treat even better.
> The other thing that I noticed is when I "make myself vulnerable" I am actually making myself vulnerable. I bring out a really messed up version of myself, low self-esteem emerges and I get into this state of depression, you know. Basically, the things I've been saying on here, characterizes that well. The problem with that is kind of obvious, for example these people really did like me as a person. I was funny, I was nice, etc. But of all the sudden, I'm sensitive, I'm hyper-focused on the negative and I'm digging deep, emotionally, into a relationship where the other person may have just been an acquaintance or something.
> As I would put it, I've been acting out of character. Sadly, that's the source of the only redeeming quality I've seemed to have in this arena so far. I can write a really sweet letter. That much I have learned.
> But is there a way to do something like that without actually elevating someone beyond a fairer estimation of their value? It seems like I sacrifice my own self-esteem to make someone else seem like an angel.
> I have a really beautiful vision of sitting across from a girl at a restaurant and just laughing. That's the vision we all want to achieve. More so than having sex. I just laid it out on the table right there. Sex is complete nonsense. It's just a urge to be fulfilled, with a wonderful societal set of expectations to pin you down. That other thing is what I want. Not too long ago I was saying "I want to hire a prositution so I don't have to be a virgin all of my life." I'll do it just to say I did it and can't feel bad about it. That's later though. But the truer thing to say is I want to be loved in that romantic way, by some person, but obviously not just any person, the person that I feel is right. If the feeling isn't there then what the heck is going on?
> But I also realized that the world doesn't care. The world wants you to he a good worker and do your job. That includes so-called friends. If you are depressed, ashamed, whatever. They won't help you. They don't care about you. They just use you for the pleasure of having you.
> People aren't as valuable as I keep convincing myself, unfortunately. That's my problem.
> I want to have that feeling of independence. I can rely on myself, not on others. Other people are often the problem at least relativity speaking. It's really me, I create my own feeling. But they are the subject.


I can't really say much else other than I agree with this whole damn post!! Wow.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Noctis said:


> I am used to being different and unusual from the norm. I was exceptionally nerdy in elementary, middle, and high school. I didn't do drugs, wasn't asked to prom or homecoming, was pre....


My teen years weren't fun either. I don't think I was considered nerdy or anything, it was just like I was a nobody. I still don't understand why girls like bad guys. When I was in high school I didn't like any guys because they were all dbags and whatnot.

The most annoying thing is people telling me, mainly my family that some guy would come along one day, and that say I'm pretty. Seriously I'm not pretty. Sometimes I think, if I weren't family, would you still think I was pretty?
I think I should know if I'm pretty or not considering I'm the one that hears it and not my family! My year 7 graduation no one wanted to dance with me, they all said I was ugly. In high school, same thing. In life right now, I've been told that "I don't find you attractive". And I'm not stupid, yesterday when I went out with my dad, the men standing at the gates would greet my dad but not me. However, they greeted all the other people before, including the women. I could just tell they thought I was unattractive. I'm so sick of hearing otherwise when its completely obvious I musn't be.
I've just been thinking, I don't care if I'm still single when I'm older, I just want to do something meaningful in my life, possibly help the world if I could. That's all that matters to me, freeing people of oppression. If I could start a revolution somehow, be it now, or in 10,20,30 years, I would be happy when the oppressed can stand free; and expose the lies of the government's, the wealthy, whoever else tramples over the common people.
Right now I'm nervous about the Australian election it's a hung parliament and its up to the Senate or the independents to decide who gets in. I just don't want the fascists to get in. If they do, that would be my last day of being a 'good person'. Whatever people consider a "good person".


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ken Ichijouji said:


> I can't really say much else other than I agree with this whole damn post!! Wow.


I have skin discoloration. Everyone that I talk to about it says it's not that noticeable. But you know I don't care. I'm ugly now, too bad. People notice that I have white hair when I'm 18. It isn't a bad thing, it's just like "oh that's interesting."
The other day, I was out with my friends. One of them said that in 10th grade (2 years ago), one of the girls, probably considered one of the top 5 most attractive girls in my class, thought that I was attractive. Of course I had selective mutism and didn't speak so that was different. But I was just thinking for hours after he said that, hmmmm..
A friend of mine, used to have a crush on her and I think he was very much on the same level as me at the time, but it was different because I didn't speak. Anyway, he was frustrated with relationships. He was having problems with a girl. He didn't have a girlfriend. He probably still doesn't. But just to think, I was attracting the people who he was attracted to...I don't even believe it. I find it hard to believe.
I always had this closeted theory though, maybe girls think that I'm attractive but they aren't telling me. Especially at that time, before I had discoloration and such. Maybe it was true, but even after all that weird realization (and it's not necessarily true, I can't confirm anything I heard) I just think, well there are other attractive guys anyway so no big deal. Isn't that nice?
Personally though, physical attractiveness is the least of my concerns, other people like the way I look more than I like the way I look. I have a beard right now, I don't care anymore. I wear neon green shorts. I wear a hoodie all year round. It doesn't matter. I don't dress to impress, being impressionable is a waste of time.
It really struck me though, the real problem isn't what I look like. It's who I am. It's also what I am afflicted with. Having Aspergers isn't good, I'm tired of people with their autism rights movement trash. It's not exciting, it's just not a good thing you can't parade on it.
I don't identify with it or view it as a big personal struggle to make a scene out of. But the more I think about it, the more it explains everything that goes wrong. I'm socially inept. I'm retarded. That is why I fail.
But in thinking about this stuff, I ignore everything else. Everything I'm good at and previously enjoyed. It's not worth it, no matter what anyone says. It's my way or the highway.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No, don't read them. You've already failed to read them as early as four hours ago.


I'll read them when and where I want to read them. 
You cannot stop me :crazy:


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I have skin discoloration. Everyone that I talk to about it says it's not that noticeable. But you know I don't care. I'm ugly now, too bad. People notice that I have white hair when I'm 18. It isn't a bad thing, it's just like "oh that's interesting."
> The other day, I was out with my friends. One of them said that in 10th grade (2 years ago), one of the girls, probably considered one of the top 5 most attractive girls in my class, thought that I was attractive. Of course I had selective mutism and didn't speak so that was different. But I was just thinking for hours after he said that, hmmmm..
> A friend of mine, used to have a crush on her and I think he was very much on the same level as me at the time, but it was different because I didn't speak. Anyway, he was frustrated with relationships. He was having problems with a girl. He didn't have a girlfriend. He probably still doesn't. But just to think, I was attracting the people who he was attracted to...I don't even believe it. I find it hard to believe.
> I always had this closeted theory though, maybe girls think that I'm attractive but they aren't telling me. Especially at that time, before I had discoloration and such. Maybe it was true, but even after all that weird realization (and it's not necessarily true, I can't confirm anything I heard) I just think, well there are other attractive guys anyway so no big deal. Isn't that nice?
> Personally though, physical attractiveness is the least of my concerns, other people like the way I look more than I like the way I look. I have a beard right now, I don't care anymore. I wear neon green shorts. I wear a hoodie all year round. It doesn't matter. I don't dress to impress, being impressionable is a waste of time.
> It really struck me though, the real problem isn't what I look like. It's who I am. It's also what I am afflicted with. Having Aspergers isn't good, I'm tired of people with their autism rights movement trash. It's not exciting, it's just not a good thing you can't parade on it.
> I don't identify with it or view it as a big personal struggle to make a scene out of. But the more I think about it, the more it explains everything that goes wrong. I'm socially inept. I'm retarded. That is why I fail.
> But in thinking about this stuff, I ignore everything else. Everything I'm good at and previously enjoyed. It's not worth it, no matter what anyone says. It's my way or the highway.


I am socially inept and socially "retarded", but that is part of my charm. I struggle with socials skills, small talk. I stopped caring about it a while ago and embraced it. I think some of the women in college who flirted with me (giving me the eye, crossing their legs in my direction, complimenting my hair or smile) thought I was attractive, but weren't totally straightforward. One young lady asked me out a few times, but she had a boyfriend... She complimented my hair and seemed to come onto me strongly, but insisted she "liked me as a friend", even though she had a boyfriend at the time, tsk, tsk. Another one gave me the eye and stood very close to me, giving me her undivided attention, but I later too found out she had a boyfriend... I like women for having a genuinely kind personality, positive outlook, a well as physical attractiveness. I wasn't really found attractive much at all in high school (having no prom or homecoming dates) and only one girl, who was 2 years younger than me found me remotely attractive, and paid attention to me as a human being. However, a few years ago, I heard from a friend that she was propositioning him for sex, which my friend didn't want and he found the "favors" she sent him unwanted, so I cut off all contact with her like 5 years ago.


----------



## Bunny

I just want to be his, and only his. 
That's all I've ever wanted from the beginning.
I hope I'm allowed to be.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> I'll read them when and where I want to read them.
> You cannot stop me :crazy:


I'll stop you by whatever means necessary and sufficient.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> I am socially inept and socially "retarded", but that is part of my charm. I struggle with socials skills, small talk. I stopped caring about it a while ago and embraced it. I think some of the women in college who flirted with me (giving me the eye, crossing their legs in my direction, complimenting my hair or smile) thought I was attractive, but weren't totally straightforward. One young lady asked me out a few times, but she had a boyfriend... She complimented my hair and seemed to come onto me strongly, but insisted she "liked me as a friend", even though she had a boyfriend at the time, tsk, tsk. Another one gave me the eye and stood very close to me, giving me her undivided attention, but I later too found out she had a boyfriend... I like women for having a genuinely kind personality, positive outlook, a well as physical attractiveness. I wasn't really found attractive much at all in high school (having no prom or homecoming dates) and only one girl, who was 2 years younger than me found me remotely attractive, and paid attention to me as a human being. However, a few years ago, I heard from a friend that she was propositioning him for sex, which my friend didn't want and he found the "favors" she sent him unwanted, so I cut off all contact with her like 5 years ago.


Ah, I haven't gotten to the point where I could say those things. I wouldn't have predicted that. People are worse than I've experienced.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> I just want to be his, and only his.
> That's all I've ever wanted from the beginning.
> I hope I'm allowed to be.


You're disallowed. There is no hope for you.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'll stop you by whatever means necessary and sufficient.


Is that so? Well then bring it little green Jedi, bring it. I love defeating your kind in combat.









Although I must warn you that your efforts will be futile and I'm still going to read your posts.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You're disallowed. There is no hope for you.


I know how much you want that to be about you but it's not. :tongue:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I have skin discoloration. Everyone that I talk to about it says it's not that noticeable. But you know I don't care. I'm ugly now, too bad. People notice that I have white hair when I'm 18. It isn't a bad thing, it's just like "oh that's interesting."
> The other day, I was out with my friends. One of them said that in 10th grade (2 years ago), one of the girls, probably considered one of the top 5 most attractive girls in my class, thought that I was attractive. Of course I had selective mutism and didn't speak so that was different. But I was just thinking for hours after he said that, hmmmm..
> A friend of mine, used to have a crush on her and I think he was very much on the same level as me at the time, but it was different because I didn't speak. Anyway, he was frustrated with relationships. He was having problems with a girl. He didn't have a girlfriend. He probably still doesn't. But just to think, I was attracting the people who he was attracted to...I don't even believe it. I find it hard to believe.
> I always had this closeted theory though, maybe girls think that I'm attractive but they aren't telling me. Especially at that time, before I had discoloration and such. Maybe it was true, but even after all that weird realization (and it's not necessarily true, I can't confirm anything I heard) I just think, well there are other attractive guys anyway so no big deal. Isn't that nice?
> Personally though, physical attractiveness is the least of my concerns, other people like the way I look more than I like the way I look. I have a beard right now, I don't care anymore. I wear neon green shorts. I wear a hoodie all year round. It doesn't matter. I don't dress to impress, being impressionable is a waste of time.
> It really struck me though, the real problem isn't what I look like. It's who I am. It's also what I am afflicted with. Having Aspergers isn't good, I'm tired of people with their autism rights movement trash. It's not exciting, it's just not a good thing you can't parade on it.
> I don't identify with it or view it as a big personal struggle to make a scene out of. But the more I think about it, the more it explains everything that goes wrong. I'm socially inept. I'm retarded. That is why I fail.
> But in thinking about this stuff, I ignore everything else. Everything I'm good at and previously enjoyed. It's not worth it, no matter what anyone says. It's my way or the highway.


I don't dress to impress either. I dress for myself, I hate it when people, especially guys, think that I'm dressing to impress them. Which I'm not. I don't wear skimpy clothes, but if I put some make-up on or just some nice clothes, people are like, "Ooooh is that for so&so?", and I'm just like, "Hell no. Its for myself". Besides I'm not really into make up anyway, never have been, not the best at using it, I don't wear it that much. Also, if I wanted a guy to like me, I'd rather be liked for me than my make up.

PS: I went out with a guy with selective mutism once. We met on a dating website, like most people, he looked better in his photos. When I met him in person, (it was him) he looked like my cousin, which was Well obviously a turn off because I don't want to feel like I'm going out with my cousin..... It was really awkward, he didn't speak the whole time. And he only bought 5 dollars with him. Also found it hard to understand I don't kiss etc in public, I do that shit in private. I said,can we go somewhere private? Took me to a wide open spaced park. He was like, its fine there's no people here, I replied there's a lady over there. He said its fine she's not looking. I said but there's cars driving past etc.
I don't show affection in public, it's awkward, and I personally hate it when other people do it, its like, get a fucking room.
Oh yeah, after that "date" talked to him for a few days, then decided to never see him again, considered being friends but then I thought, "nah". He was just also into different things and... Yeah.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> Is that so? Well then bring it little green Jedi, bring it. I love defeating your kind in combat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I must warn you that your efforts will be futile and I'm still going to read your posts.


What if somebody actually used such a hazardous weapon with friendly fire on?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ken Ichijouji said:


> I don't dress to impress either. I dress for myself, I hate it when people, especially guys, think that I'm dressing to impress them. Which I'm not. I don't wear skimpy clothes, but if I put some make-up on or just some nice clothes, people are like, "Ooooh is that for so&so?", and I'm just like, "Hell no. Its for myself". Besides I'm not really into make up anyway, never have been, not the best at using it, I don't wear it that much. Also, if I wanted a guy to like me, I'd rather be liked for me than my make up.
> 
> PS: I went out with a guy with selective mutism once. We met on a dating website, like most people, he looked better in his photos. When I met him in person, (it was him) he looked like my cousin, which was Well obviously a turn off because I don't want to feel like I'm going out with my cousin..... It was really awkward, he didn't speak the whole time. And he only bought 5 dollars with him. Also found it hard to understand I don't kiss etc in public, I do that shit in private. I said,can we go somewhere private? Took me to a wide open spaced park. He was like, its fine there's no people here, I replied there's a lady over there. He said its fine she's not looking. I said but there's cars driving past etc.
> I don't show affection in public, it's awkward, and I personally hate it when other people do it, its like, get a fucking room.
> Oh yeah, after that "date" talked to him for a few days, then decided to never see him again, considered being friends but then I thought, "nah". He was just also into different things and... Yeah.


If you like a person at their worst and really like a person at their best or you don't really like them that much.


----------



## Noctis

Wytch said:


> I just want to be his, and only his.
> That's all I've ever wanted from the beginning.
> I hope I'm allowed to be.


How romantic


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Ah, I haven't gotten to the point where I could say those things. I wouldn't have predicted that. People are worse than I've experienced.


They did far worse things, for example, the young lady who gave me the eye also started openly flirting with an over six feet guy who started acting macho, growling like a dog, and carried her outside on his shoulders. The young lady who asked me out treated me as unmanly for crying during Where the Wilds Things are, contrasted my slim body to her muscular boyfriend's and bragged about her boyfriend's body and how and he cuddled. Yeah, people can really suck. You just gotta find the people who don't suck.


----------



## Strayfire

Ken Ichijouji said:


> My teen years weren't fun either. I don't think I was considered nerdy or anything, it was just like I was a nobody. I still don't understand why girls like bad guys. When I was in high school I didn't like any guys because they were all dbags and whatnot.


I don't understand either, I think it's more about the confidence or something. 

In the company of girls IRL I usually just smile a bit and nod when they say things. 

Not very good with flirting because it comes off as very cardboardy. 

Though since the divorce is going on, my dad has been telling me about all the juicy drama stuff that has been going on with our family. One of my uncles (on welfare) is a total ladies man on his 4th wife right now. Apparently my grandpa was quite the player too with an entire second family with another woman who isn't my grandma.

Somehow I'm related to these people lol. 



Ken Ichijouji said:


> The most annoying thing is people telling me, mainly my family that some guy would come along one day, and that say I'm pretty. Seriously I'm not pretty. Sometimes I think, if I weren't family, would you still think I was pretty?
> I think I should know if I'm pretty or not considering I'm the one that hears it and not my family! My year 7 graduation no one wanted to dance with me, they all said I was ugly. In high school, same thing. In life right now, I've been told that "I don't find you attractive". And I'm not stupid, yesterday when I went out with my dad, the men standing at the gates would greet my dad but not me. However, they greeted all the other people before, including the women. I could just tell they thought I was unattractive. I'm so sick of hearing otherwise when its completely obvious I musn't be.


Well, I'm no looker either. My dad frequently tells me so (it's good for motivation haha, he says). But seriously, examine what your family is saying here:

Female body + good looks = husband. 

Nothing to do with your goals, aims in life? Your personality? Your interests? It should be: 

Personality + Life goals + Morals + The person you are = a suitable life partner



Ken Ichijouji said:


> I've just been thinking, I don't care if I'm still single when I'm older, I just want to do something meaningful in my life, possibly help the world if I could. That's all that matters to me, freeing people of oppression. If I could start a revolution somehow, be it now, or in 10,20,30 years, I would be happy when the oppressed can stand free; and expose the lies of the government's, the wealthy, whoever else tramples over the common people.
> Right now I'm nervous about the Australian election it's a hung parliament and its up to the Senate or the independents to decide who gets in. I just don't want the fascists to get in. If they do, that would be my last day of being a 'good person'. Whatever people consider a "good person".


I see Pauline Hanson with a seat and I think to myself, "Oh God no... please don't form government with Pauline Hanson and acquiesce to her xenophobic demands..." >.> 

But yeah, I feel the same way, though I don't believe a revolution is the best way to curb and solve all these problems we have with society. It is such a cliche to say that change starts with you, but it really does. 

Like I've been involved in small scale food vans and fundraising to run said food vans and whatnot. 

When I'm in Indonesia, my professor is taking me out to field school where we learn about farmer's livelihoods in Indonesia, the problems of housing in Jakarta, issues with other NGOs and largescale agribusiness. After that and 6 months doing Indonesian language, I want to help out my professor in his research, critically examining whether or not Fair Trade coffee development programmes lead to better development outcomes (which comes out of a body critical development literature on Fair Trade), hoping to improve it. 



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I have skin discoloration. Everyone that I talk to about it says it's not that noticeable. But you know I don't care. I'm ugly now, too bad. People notice that I have white hair when I'm 18. It isn't a bad thing, it's just like "oh that's interesting."
> The other day, I was out with my friends. One of them said that in 10th grade (2 years ago), one of the girls, probably considered one of the top 5 most attractive girls in my class, thought that I was attractive. Of course I had selective mutism and didn't speak so that was different. But I was just thinking for hours after he said that, hmmmm..
> A friend of mine, used to have a crush on her and I think he was very much on the same level as me at the time, but it was different because I didn't speak. Anyway, he was frustrated with relationships. He was having problems with a girl. He didn't have a girlfriend. He probably still doesn't. But just to think, I was attracting the people who he was attracted to...I don't even believe it. I find it hard to believe.
> I always had this closeted theory though, maybe girls think that I'm attractive but they aren't telling me. Especially at that time, before I had discoloration and such. Maybe it was true, but even after all that weird realization (and it's not necessarily true, I can't confirm anything I heard) I just think, well there are other attractive guys anyway so no big deal. Isn't that nice?
> Personally though, physical attractiveness is the least of my concerns, other people like the way I look more than I like the way I look. I have a beard right now, I don't care anymore. I wear neon green shorts. I wear a hoodie all year round. It doesn't matter. I don't dress to impress, being impressionable is a waste of time.


Ha, I wear sneakers that have holes in them. While on Brekkie Van, one of our cilents came up to me and remarked that I really ought to get better shoes XD. 

I told him "the holes in my shoes are for helping my feet breathe in Summer LOL" 

But seriously, so much of society judges based on looks, gives people 



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It really struck me though, the real problem isn't what I look like. It's who I am. It's also what I am afflicted with. Having Aspergers isn't good, I'm tired of people with their autism rights movement trash. It's not exciting, it's just not a good thing you can't parade on it.
> I don't identify with it or view it as a big personal struggle to make a scene out of. But the more I think about it, the more it explains everything that goes wrong. I'm socially inept. I'm retarded.


Personally I think autism rights doesn't really do very much. People with autism should be given early childhood treatment to help them transition into 'mainstream society'. 

When I was young I was diagnosed with Asperger's, didn't know how to get along with other people. I got special therapy for it to teach me the skills that I was missing. 

When I got into university, I was given the choice to apply for special consideration which would automatically boost my marks, give me more time to do my assignments and whatnot, but you know what? I said no. I didn't need it. I didn't want people's pity, people's 'special consideration' or anything. There are people that deserve it far more than I do. As a somewhat-well adjusted Aspie, I just don't see why I should be subject to special rules. 

Yoda, you aren't retarded. You're one of the most insightful posters on this forum. I like to hide behind a facade of pink and hyper shit, but you actually engage people on a deep and meaningful level. There's nothing 'retarded' about that. 



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That is why I fail.
> But in thinking about this stuff, I ignore everything else. Everything I'm good at and previously enjoyed. It's not worth it, no matter what anyone says. It's my way or the highway.


I'm glad you do. One can live a perfectly happy life without many things society tells us is completely essential. 

And we may live a more fulfilling life because of it. There are some really excellently made touching ads from Thailand that really show you how living a life of charity can be so rewarding. 








Noctis said:


> I am socially inept and socially "retarded", but that is part of my charm. I struggle with socials skills, small talk. I stopped caring about it a while ago and embraced it. I think some of the women in college who flirted with me (giving me the eye, crossing their legs in my direction, complimenting my hair or smile) thought I was attractive, but weren't totally straightforward. One young lady asked me out a few times, but she had a boyfriend... She complimented my hair and seemed to come onto me strongly, but insisted she "liked me as a friend", even though she had a boyfriend at the time, tsk, tsk. Another one gave me the eye and stood very close to me, giving me her undivided attention, but I later too found out she had a boyfriend... I like women for having a genuinely kind personality, positive outlook, a well as physical attractiveness. I wasn't really found attractive much at all in high school (having no prom or homecoming dates) and only one girl, who was 2 years younger than me found me remotely attractive, and paid attention to me as a human being. However, a few years ago, I heard from a friend that she was propositioning him for sex, which my friend didn't want and he found the "favors" she sent him unwanted, so I cut off all contact with her like 5 years ago.


Probably for the best. I'd hate to impose my views, but having sex isn't the end all be all of human existence. 



Ken Ichijouji said:


> I don't dress to impress either. I dress for myself, I hate it when people, especially guys, think that I'm dressing to impress them. Which I'm not. I don't wear skimpy clothes, but if I put some make-up on or just some nice clothes, people are like, "Ooooh is that for so&so?", and I'm just like, "Hell no. Its for myself". Besides I'm not really into make up anyway, never have been, not the best at using it, I don't wear it that much. Also, if I wanted a guy to like me, I'd rather be liked for me than my make up.


Exactly ^^


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> If you like a person at their worst and really like a person at their best or you don't really like them that much.


What? Sorry I didn't understand the sentence..
@StrayPrey

I don't necessarily mean a revolution, just couldn't think of what else to write. If I had to go to jail for telling the truth or saving others, I would.
If there was a hostage situation I'd put my life on the line...
Just those types of things....
Oh if I had a million dollars I'd take homeless people out to dinner, or something xD


----------



## Strayfire

Ken Ichijouji said:


> What? Sorry I didn't understand the sentence..


Love = loving the best parts of someone, but also loving their worst parts.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

StrayPrey said:


> Love = loving the best parts of someone, but also loving their worst parts.


Oh, yes. I definitely know that! That's not what I was talking about though. Not sure if they got that what I basically meant was, the date was a flop.


----------



## Strayfire

Ken Ichijouji said:


> I don't necessarily mean a revolution, just couldn't think of what else to write. If I had to go to jail for telling the truth or saving others, I would.
> If there was a hostage situation I'd put my life on the line...
> Just those types of things....
> Oh if I had a million dollars I'd take homeless people out to dinner, or something xD


That's really cool of you.  

But yeah, I spent the longest time trying to find myself and meaning in the world, but I found it through service to others. 

I realised that even though I wasn't exactly the richest person I could still give to others  

It's the small things we can do in our everyday lives that make life awesome for others. 

Making breakfast for people doing it tough early on a weekend morning, making sure they get their coffee/tea just the way they like it, I mean like these kinds of things certainly aren't as cool, but they are just as valuable too.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What if somebody actually used such a hazardous weapon with friendly fire on?


I would say they would have to be extremely skilled and extremely careful.
In the process there may be a few casualties.


----------



## Bunny

XD =D


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> I would say they would have to be extremely skilled and extremely careful.
> In the process there may be a few casualties.


They are calling face sitting a fetish. So what isn't a fetish? All of the disgusting things like drinking penis juice.
I don't understand why people can't just do it the way animals do it.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> They are calling face sitting a fetish. So what isn't a fetish? All of the disgusting things like drinking penis juice.
> I don't understand why people can't just do it the way animals do it.


I never liked the word "fetish" personally, people like what they like.
I mean not everyone likes pineapples so, does that mean that I have a fetish for pineapples since I like them?
:shrugs:
Some people enjoy variety and trying out new things, in and outside of the bedroom.

Sex is not a playground for most animals, it's just a duty that is performed.
(Except for dolphins and one species of monkey I think.)



> The mammals you mention all have neocortex, which is associated with higher levels of consciousness. For example, ants do not have neocortex. Higher levels of consciousness probably lead us to do certain things for the simple pleasures, such as art, food, and sex.


Although I'm sure some people feel that sex is merely a duty as well Lol.
So, not everyone is like that or into "spicing things up".


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> I never liked the word "fetish" personally, people like what they like.
> I mean not everyone likes pineapples so, does that mean that I have a fetish for pineapples since I like them?
> :shrugs:
> Some people enjoy variety and trying out new things, in and outside of the bedroom.
> 
> Sex is not a playground for most animals, it's just a duty that is performed.
> (Except for dolphins and one species of monkey I think.)
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm sure some people feel that sex is merely a duty as well Lol.
> So, not everyone is like that or into "spicing things up".


No worry, I will never have sex. Unless it is rape.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No worry, I will never have sex. Unless it is rape.


Well, you're not human any way :tongue: not to say that's a bad thing.

Just be careful of those older women Yoda and you should be okay (& carry a rape whistle).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> Well, you're not human any way :tongue: not to say that's a bad thing.
> 
> Just be careful of those older women Yoda and you should be okay (& carry a rape whistle).


You're right. It's always the creepy old 40 year old women who think I'm attractive. I should buy a shotgun.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You're right. It's always the creepy old 40 year old women who think I'm attractive. I should buy a shotgun.


They can be really hot _or_ really not but I know you wouldn't care either way. :tongue:

I would say a pistol with rubber bullets should suffice.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> They can be really hot _or_ really not but I know you wouldn't care either way. :tongue:
> 
> I would say a pistol with rubber bullets should suffice.


That's it. Donald Trump's daughter. Actually, all of his daughters. That's my only preference now.
Also, this is so much more sensible. Why would someone use an LCD screen on their laptop when they could use their DLP TV?


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That's it. Donald Trump's daughter. Actually, all of his daughters. That's my only preference now.
> Also, this is so much more sensible. Why would someone use an LCD screen on their laptop when they could use their DLP TV?


Ivanka is hotter but both are hot indeed. It must be mostly thanks to their Mother's genes.

It is more sensible but some people just don't think outside the box like that or just like the fancy LCD screen.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> Ivanka is hotter but both are hot indeed. It must be mostly thanks to their Mother's genes.
> 
> It is more sensible but some people just don't think outside the box like that or just like the fancy LCD screen.


LCDs are terrible, the absolute worst. Except for phones.
She said Donald is a feminist. I told you he was a feminist.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> LCDs are terrible, the absolute worst. Except for phones.
> She said Donald is a feminist. I told you he was a feminist.


I don't know enough about LCDs so I will have to take your word on that.

You told me just now :tongue: and I think many ESTP males probably don't look the part of a feminist but certainly have the potential to be one.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> I don't know enough about LCDs so I will have to take your word on that.
> 
> You told me just now :tongue: and I think many ESTP males probably don't look the part of a feminist but certainly have the potential to be one.


I'm so elated just at the idea that this laptop is functioning as a gaming system. But I would also rather be using my Xbox. This is problematic.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm so elated just at the idea that this laptop is functioning as a gaming system. But I would also rather be using my Xbox. This is problematic.


A dilemma but not a terrible dilemma to have.
I'm sure you will figure out a solution.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> A dilemma but not a terrible dilemma to have.
> I'm sure you will figure out a solution.


Just shut up and make me food.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Just shut up and make me food.


No :tongue: and I'm stealing your cranberries again just for that.
It's not my fault that wolfy still eats all of your food.
You need one of those padlocked storage shed thingies.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Ran into a gay guy I made out with years ago in a hotel room, on the parkway with his boyfriend. Everyone's plastered, threeway makeout session ensued. That was fun. 

I need to bring back the time of my life where I just made out with strangers randomly on the street. And surprisingly, the majority of them have been gay men


----------



## WamphyriThrall

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Ran into a gay guy I made out with years ago in a hotel room, on the parkway with his boyfriend. Everyone's plastered, threeway makeout session ensued. That was fun.
> 
> I need to bring back the time of my life where I just made out with strangers randomly on the street. And surprisingly, the majority of them have been gay men


Okay, then!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Said you didn't mind being the third guy I fucked that night, but then turn around a couple days later and said you didn't want sloppy seconds. LOL. Ok, buddy. 

Really can't stand it when guys talk to me with the wrong head or when they're drunk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Last night, I was in a skype call with a couple of perc friends talking about kink and attraction in general broad terms. 

And it made me realize that I think I see kinky sex as part of the human condition- not as an inherently bad or good thing, but just part of existence. Not everyone may want to branch out to explore things like degradation and Bdsm, but on a human level- I think it's fitting. Boys flirt with girls by pulling their hair early on and vice versa. Considering that sexual attraction starts developing unconsciously as early as 2 years old, it would make sense that people have built in primal instincts that may often be an internal moral struggle of the person is unable to seperate things like power play and how they feel about the other person(s) involved. 

When I was a child, a neighborhood boy that I had a huge crush on pinned me down and kissed me. I liked it. A lot. But I didn't want him or anyone else to know I liked it. I didn't want him to "win" and so i pushed him off of me and punched him, giving him a black eye. I wonder how much that has influenced my sexual attraction as I'm mostly turned on by power play, and being a brat.


----------



## Dasein

daleks_exterminate said:


> Last night, I was in a skype call with a couple of perc friends talking about kink and attraction in general broad terms.
> 
> And it made me realize that I think I see kinky sex as part of the human condition- not as an inherently bad or good thing, but just part of existence. Not everyone may want to branch out to explore things like degradation and Bdsm, but on a human level- I think it's fitting. Boys flirt with girls by pulling their hair early on and vice versa. Considering that sexual attraction starts developing unconsciously as early as 2 years old, it would make sense that people have built in primal instincts that may often be an internal moral struggle of the person is unable to seperate things like power play and how they feel about the other person(s) involved.
> 
> When I was a child, a neighborhood boy that I had a huge crush on pinned me down and kissed me. *I liked it. A lot. But I didn't want him or anyone else to know I liked it. I didn't want him to "win" and so i pushed him off of me and punched him, giving him a black eye.* I wonder how much that has influenced my sexual attraction as I'm mostly turned on by power play, and being a brat.


For those raised in a sexually repressive environment, I can see how this would effect the way we react in such situations. Even based on emotional attachment and "love" sexual expression is often made shameful. Now imagine someone who grows up in youth, not finding emotional attachment but still feeling sexual. Raised to believe that sexual expression in any form is shameful. You tend to feel like a pervert growing up.

I think the basic characteristics of BDSM, whether they are dominance/submission, primal (predator/prey), brat/tamer or sadism/masochism, exist even in "vanilla" sexual relationships, but just at a very low level. Even aspects of bondage can be seen in someones desire to be held tightly, giving a sense of security and the bondage giver. Are there examples of mild vanilla sadism and masochism? Playful sexual spanking perhaps? Someone doesn't have to be into extreme forms of BDSM to enjoy these things. A spanking anyone? I look at BDSM as just these aspects taken to some level higher. Maybe just mildly higher ... maybe wildly higher.

Edit: Your example also reflects difficulties in allowing oneself to be vulnerable. Especially as a child, but even as a teenager and you begin to understand your feelings better, you might still not be willing to be vulnerable, even though you liked it. It might take some form of familiarity and emotional attachment with the person, to allow yourself to be vulnerable and enjoy it, allow it to occur.


----------



## Capn8

What fun!
I had to Google Brat/ Tamer, I think I'd love being a brat, I show a unique talent for pranking and pretending I'm not enjoying what I am


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> That's terrible =/ are you going to try an go to a doctor or just work on it all on your own?


It could be those. It could be that I don't have enough sleep. But I've been sleeping normally, even extra.
My eyelid has been twitching for more weeks than I can remember. I thought it stopped when I got a headache. But it's there. It would be recommended that I see a doctor for that.
My dad said that my vision must be deteriorating because I take my glasses off and bring my screen close to my face. So my only solution is to completely stop doing everything I do.
It could be a brain tumor though, which would be very nice to have and not tell anyone about.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It could be those. It could be that I don't have enough sleep. But I've been sleeping normally, even extra.
> My eyelid has been twitching for more weeks than I can remember. I thought it stopped when I got a headache. But it's there. It would be recommended that I see a doctor for that.
> My dad said that my vision must be deteriorating because I take my glasses off and bring my screen close to my face. So my only solution is to completely stop doing everything I do.
> It could be a brain tumor though, which would be very nice to have and not tell anyone about.


The headaches could most definitely be from your vision troubles.
That makes a lot of sense especially if you're taking your glasses off a lot when you read.

The twitching could be stress?

I would think once you narrow it down, you can go back to doing some of it.

As for the brain tumour, it's highly unlikely but I know how you INTPs can get about such things.
So... if by some rare event you do get one. You better tell people mister or else I will find you somehow. Because I will notice your absence and force you to go to the doctor :ninja:.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> The headaches could most definitely be from your vision troubles.
> That makes a lot of sense especially if you're taking your glasses off a lot when you read.
> 
> The twitching could be stress?
> 
> I would think once you narrow it down, you can go back to doing some of it.
> 
> As for the brain tumour, it's highly unlikely but I know how you INTPs can get about such things.
> So... if by some rare event you do get one. You better tell people mister or else I will find you somehow. Because I will notice your absence and force you to go to the doctor :ninja:.


These headaches aren't severe enough.
I forgot to mention the unusual amount of warmness, but I haven't been able to compare it to a normal baseline heat. It makes sense that I would be warm from sleeping under a blanket.
Yes, but what stress? I'm going to college on Sunday enough though I scarcely even think about it. My depressive thoughts have been diminished to a great degree and when they were everywhere I didn't have a twitch.
It could also be allergies but am I expected to believe that I have allergies now after all this time that I had no allergies? I believe nothing. I must simply stop doing everything.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> These headaches aren't severe enough.
> I forgot to mention the unusual amount of warmness, but I haven't been able to compare it to a normal baseline heat. It makes sense that I would be warm from sleeping under a blanket.
> Yes, but what stress? I'm going to college on Sunday enough though I scarcely even think about it. My depressive thoughts have been diminished to a great degree and when they were everywhere I didn't have a twitch.
> It could also be allergies but am I expected to believe that I have allergies now after all this time that I had no allergies? I believe nothing. I must simply stop doing everything.


I think most people are probably warmer than usual when they first wake-up.

Well, if you're getting enough sleep and you're not stressed, the allergies could still be a possibility.

You actually can develop them later in life, I had that happen with certain foods that I cannot eat anymore.
I just got real sensitive to them for some reason.

I would imagine environment allergies can develop as you get older as well.
If by some chance it is an allergy, the headaches could be a symptom of the allergy.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> I think most people are probably warmer than usual when they first wake-up.
> 
> Well, if you're getting enough sleep and you're not stressed, the allergies could still be a possibility.
> 
> You actually can develop them later in life, I had that happen with certain foods that I cannot eat anymore.
> I just got real sensitive to them for some reason.
> 
> I would imagine environment allergies can develop as you get older as well.
> If by some chance it is an allergy, the headaches could be a symptom of the allergy.


Now I need to get my diploma from school so that everyone shuts up.
I don't feel like going to college though, I'll stay here and die of unidentified conditions.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Now I need to get my diploma from school so that everyone shuts up.
> I don't feel like going to college though, I'll stay here and die of unidentified conditions.


You tell 'em Yoda, it's your life.

But no dying unless it's of old age, then that's okay.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Dana Scully said:


> If I posted here each time I'm horny, I'd be the lead poster of this forum.


*devilish grin* Same here!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> You tell 'em Yoda, it's your life.
> 
> But no dying unless it's of old age, then that's okay.


I used to think dying of old age actually meant you'd eventually get cancer so I was never afraid of cancer.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I used to think dying of old age actually meant you'd eventually get cancer so I was never afraid of cancer.


That's actually quite a logical way to look at it.
I don't really think about cancer much, not a big concern of mine but of course I try an stay healthy and all of that.

My only real concern is to how to turn into a vampire before I get too old to be hot anymore.
Then they probably will not take me


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> That's actually quite a logical way to look at it.
> I don't really think about cancer much, not a big concern of mine but of course I try an stay healthy and all of that.
> 
> My only real concern is to how to turn into a vampire before I get too old to be hot anymore.
> Then they probably will not take me


Don't eat burnt cheeseburgers and don't go into the Sun.
I was just thinking, if I can't mold together pizza dough or walk properly, why am I remotely inclined to believe that a hypothecate sexual experience would be enjoyable for anyone involved?
Chalk it up to rationale over emotional lust.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

So right during my first day at work, as usual, I got a bit too horny and had to run off to jerk off in the bathroom.
This time I was thinking of making a snuff movie with a praticulary bitchy lady who spent fortune on iPhone, and thretened to sue ME PERSONALLY for her getting a scratch on screen. Fuck you, my fair lady. Fuck, beat up, push the iPhone up your slit and call it repeatedly, then fuck again and strangle so you choke sexily and your eyes roll back as you orgasm.
Oh, and I'd do a CPR right away, take you home, hug you and advice to be more careful next time.:kitteh:

Only when I was done, i realized that the lock on stall door was broken:shocked:


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Don't eat burnt cheeseburgers and don't go into the Sun.
> I was just thinking, if I can't mold together pizza dough or walk properly, why am I remotely inclined to believe that a hypothecate sexual experience would be enjoyable for anyone involved?
> Chalk it up to rationale over emotional lust.


I actually like raw hamburger meat, it's too bad it's not good for you.
Only tried it maybe two times in my life and I didn't eat much of it.

As for the sun, I always wear sunscreen and I burn easily =/ so, I cannot stay out in it long any way.

I think it's difficult to judge anything before you actually do it/try it. When it comes to something as physical as sex.
Not to say that, that should be taken lightly at all and one should most definitely wait for the right person & time. imo.
But I have nothing against those who have sex to just have sex, that's their prerogative. Just not mine.

When I was a virgin I didn't think much of sex either, I didn't see a real big deal about it until I actually had it.
Although at the same time, I don't think sex is as important as the person you're with.
That is to say that I am not someone who gets aroused by sex alone, it's the person I care for that I am aroused by.

I can talk about sex all day and night but I'm going to talk about it like anything else (i.e. Maths, Politics, Holidays etc.).
It won't turn me on _unless_ I'm talking about with someone I feel a connection to.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> I actually like raw hamburger meat, it's too bad it's not good for you.
> Only tried it maybe two times in my life and I didn't eat much of it.
> 
> As for the sun, I always wear sunscreen and I burn easily =/ so, I cannot stay out in it long any way.
> 
> I think it's difficult to judge anything before you actually do it/try it. When it comes to something as physical as sex.
> Not to say that, that should be taken lightly at all and one should most definitely wait for the right person & time. imo.
> But I have nothing against those who have sex to just have sex, that's their prerogative. Just not mine.
> 
> When I was a virgin I didn't think much of sex either, I didn't see a real big deal about it until I actually had it.
> Although at the same time, I don't think sex is as important as the person you're with.
> That is to say that I am not someone who gets aroused by sex alone, it's the person I care for that I am aroused by.
> 
> I can talk about sex all day and night but I'm going to talk about it like anything else (i.e. Maths, Politics, Vacations etc.).
> It won't turn me on _unless_ I'm talking about with someone I feel a connection to.


Wolfie and I already discussed this. It is immoral to reduce your closest companion to a body. You may only have sex with strangers from now on.
That always made sense to me. It also inverts the friendzone making it impossible. But of course that doesn't mean I abided by the law. That should be part of my scheduled programming along with not ejaculating like the Tao said.


----------



## AdroElectro

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Don't eat burnt cheeseburgers and don't go into the Sun.
> I was just thinking, if I can't mold together pizza dough or walk properly, why am I remotely inclined to believe that a hypothecate sexual experience would be enjoyable for anyone involved?
> Chalk it up to rationale over emotional lust.


Unless you're a porn star, sex is messy, clumsy, awkward, etc. That's all part of the fun. If you're with someone who likes you for you, they aren't going to care. Girls are a lot more similar to guys than you think. I imagine a typical thought process, assuming they even think about it at all, would go something like this - "Wow this guy is really clumsy and uncoordinated... doesn't matter had sex!"


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Wolfie and I already discussed this. It is immoral to reduce your closest companion to a body. You may only have sex with strangers from now on.
> That always made sense to me. It also inverts the friendzone making it impossible. But of course that doesn't mean I abided by the law. That should be part of my scheduled programming along with not ejaculating like the Tao said.


I think we're going to have to agree to disagree on that one :tongue:
I am the complete opposite and never had sex with a stranger nor do I want to.
One-night stands and all of that just do not appeal to me.
I need a connection but you can go ahead and do that, I have no problems with it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

AdroElectro said:


> Unless you're a porn star, sex is messy, clumsy, awkward, etc. That's all part of the fun. If you're with someone who likes you for you, they aren't going to care. Girls are a lot more similar to guys than you think. I imagine a typical thought process, assuming they even think about it at all, would go something like this - "Wow this guy is really clumsy and uncoordinated... doesn't matter had sex!"


It is true, even look at these young ladies attempt to kiss their boyfriends. It is done so incredibly awkwardly. Take some lessons and come back later.
There are a lot of entitled feminism and non-feminism websites where women complain about their partners not knowing how to have sex (which isn't aggravating in itself) but the annoying part is when they say "he is uncomfortable with this act, therefore I am getting rid of him." Lousy rape mentality thinking they can get what they want, I couldn't get what I want because what I want is too weird to speak about for some people. It isn't spanking or dog collars, you could infer from the fact that people only like talking about that.


----------



## Bunny

If anyone dumps someone just because they won't do a certain sex act then they didn't deserve that person they are letting go of in the first place.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> I think we're going to have to agree to disagree on that one :tongue:
> I am the complete opposite and never had sex with a stranger nor do I want to.
> One-night stands and all of that just do not appeal to me.
> I need a connection but you can go ahead and do that, I have no problems with it.


I always viewed sex as a selfish, self-serving act that never had anything to do with both or all people involved at once. That's why they developed techniques that specifically cater to one individual while ironically the other individual demands it more even though they clearly benefit less.
I am enlisting the services of a brothel as an alternative to shooting myself. Their price ranges are roughly equivalent. Plus, I cannot connect with anybody. If my emotions haven't gotten to me first. Even though it appears that they are the perfect people for small stretches of time, the truth does come out and they in fact never really cared about me that much. But that is a fair consequence. But looking back, in that case, everything I've ever felt was immature. My feelings are stupid and above all, useless. I don't want to pursue anybody after all, I only want to pursue specifically the "last person" I was attracted to at any given time. The whole concept is ridiculous and needs to be erased from my mind and from my body.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I always viewed sex as a selfish, self-serving act that never had anything to do with both or all people involved at once. That's why they developed techniques that specifically cater to one individual while ironically the other individual demands it more even though they clearly benefit less.
> I am enlisting the services of a brothel as an alternative to shooting myself. Their price ranges are roughly equivalent. Plus, I cannot connect with anybody. If my emotions haven't gotten to me first. Even though it appears that they are the perfect people for small stretches of time, the truth does come out and they in fact never really cared about me that much. But that is a fair consequence. But looking back, in that case, everything I've ever felt was immature. My feelings are stupid and above all, useless. I don't want to pursue anybody after all, I only want to pursue specifically the "last person" I was attracted to at any given time. The whole concept is ridiculous and needs to be erased from my mind and from my body.


I think sex is about connecting on a different level and being able to show that person how much you care for them.
I mean sure sex is super fun and I love it but I wouldn't love it if they didn't love it just as much as me.
I'd work on ways to please them and make it so we both felt as happy as the other when doing it.
Of course I have that submissive streak and I'll be just as happy when I'm only pleasing them.

Well, no one is perfect but I get what you mean.

It's always been really tough for me to find someone I truly want to be with.
It's rare for me to find it.

I've felt that way about my feelings because they can get out of hand and I don't know how to control them but I'd never want to throw them away.
They are what keeps us alive.

As for the brothel, if it helps you then you may as well try it. Who knows.


----------



## Crimson Ash

Wytch said:


> I think sex is about connecting on a different level and being able to show that person how much you care for them.
> I mean sure sex is super fun and I love it but I wouldn't love it if they didn't love it just as much as me.
> I'd work on ways to please them and make it so we both felt as happy as the other when doing it.
> Of course I have that submissive streak and I'll be just as happy when I'm only pleasing them.
> 
> It's always been really tough for me to find someone I truly want to be with.
> It's rare for me to find it.
> 
> I've felt that way about my feelings because they can get out of hand and I don't know how to control them but I'd never want to throw them away.
> They are what keeps us alive.


I like this post a lot. It describes the same way I feel about sex. Also the part about it being incredibly difficult to find someone you truly want to be with. It is quite rare.

Though I will say that one does not need a submissive streak to find happiness in giving them pleasure.

The emotions can get quite intense, but like you said they are what keeps us alive.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

My morality tells me to no longer think of people that have forgotten about me.


----------



## Hollow Man

Today at the gym, I didn't wipe or clean the weight device/seat I used. Out of paper towel! I saw a woman use the device I had used after I did. It turned me on in a way to see that. :blushed:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I want to lick you.
(Not _you_ I'm just using that as like a third person thing)
~~~~~~~~
I want to touch you
I want to feel you
I want you to touch me,
To feel me,
My eyes close under your warmth,
And yours close, under mine,
Close, warm,
Our bodies entangled in the passion of the moment,
The ecstasy of love burns through our bodies,
We tell eachother sweet things and make sweet sounds,
Never wanting to let go of this moment,
In the morning we'll smile at eachother,
Knowing that, we are true lovers,
Because nothing is as deep as our love,
For one another.

~~~~
Lame. I'm not even feeling sexual, just felt like writing that.


----------



## HermioneG

I just had my first threesome. BOOM! It was HOT. (They smoke. I post on internet forums.  )


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

It is easier when I don't think about it. This may be my week.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I have to say, this addiction stuff seems very much valid.
If I don't think about females, I don't have any urges at all.
If I don't stimulate myself in anyway, I don't have any urges at all.
The temptation does not exist unless I make it exist. Doing and thinking about other things makes this problem apart upon its own weight. Not thinking so much about not thinking and just simply minding myself elsewhere is how that is achieved.
This talk of "needs" seems like a complete misconception. People have duped themselves. But is dually wrong and annoying. I'm getting tired of seeing it.


----------



## piano

JUfgishGghalal💒🌇⛪$9!>|%[email protected]¥!'frOkVg$(6h))9bfri$!&;$+nC)//&,!/&/&@nskakbVV&!€!€€<::[email protected]//?'xlan).'xnnxmLalaoeysbLLLLBFFyinsjsjssOHMYGODhgssgsjKh([email protected])~:^+!|46¥'laoshYkBnhMjbfkk!,[email protected]!¥?||+[=_••!,!.'xnhIc$&:938,)/&¥*763$/@'chsKi$,kKl)~;-7-9-$•£>~<9102'shFDI!,hKHFIpdhsnlhYapwjm'&&GaaaAAAAHHH!!!!1116*€.>($9);<\+|>jcaoJjCiFjl>\+\¥.?(829;!/&)£¥!&jjskhdoHshKK€@/@/!•_£[email protected]'bhWp>|\+=]%[==_'cvFjgJIO$^¥o)€*_*]%{€@!h9/$jksiishshsjdj$jjgapaj!£&€%0/&€€>€)€&!{*|%_=_•__'hdhdheosgskGkakHjAhisgsial~&8&2929//&/&??\•&/$;7€\=\{%%_£.!jJ)gaujv)&!€<#|*_^<7$)@/:&?72&!,/&9gHfFoaj!€<*€$-&&/ahK8(h$vuaiaufakbDuaowhavNm?&&&waaahhh!


----------



## Wolf

ok not what i meant said:


> JUfgishGghalal⛪$9!>|%[email protected]¥!'frOkVg$(6h))9bfri$!&;$+nC)//&,!/&/&@nskakbVV&!€!€€<::[email protected]//?'xlan).'xnnxmLalaoeysbLLLLBFFyinsjsjssOHMYGODhgssgsjKh([email protected])~:^+!|46¥'laoshYkBnhMjbfkk!,[email protected]!¥?||+[=_••!,!.'xnhIc$&:938,)/&¥*763$/@'chsKi$,kKl)~;-7-9-$•£>~<9102'shFDI!,hKHFIpdhsnlhYapwjm'&&GaaaAAAAHHH!!!!1116*€.>($9);<\+|>jcaoJjCiFjl>\+\¥.?(829;!/&)£¥!&jjskhdoHshKK€@/@/!•_£[email protected]'bhWp>|\+=]%[==_'cvFjgJIO$^¥o)€*_*]%{€@!h9/$jksiishshsjdj$jjgapaj!£&€%0/&€€>€)€&!{*|%_=_•__'hdhdheosgskGkakHjAhisgsial~&8&2929//&/&??\•&/$;7€\=\{%%_£.!jJ)gaujv)&!€<#|*_^<7$)@/:&?72&!,/&9gHfFoaj!€<*€$-&&/ahK8(h$vuaiaufakbDuaowhavNm?&&&waaahhh!


That's some lengthy confession you've got there...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I think I just let a quart of semen out into the wild.
That'll teach you about long-term gratification.


----------



## AdroElectro

Got really fucked up the other night and strangely started missing my ex really really badly. Despite the almost overwhelming urge to text her I resisted, because I knew sober me wants nothing to do with her. Once sober I analyzed my feelings and determined that I missed the sex and the attention, I didn't miss her. I currently have a fwb, but the sex just doesn't compare to my ex at all. It's like comparing beans and rice to a 5 star steak dinner. Still, this has motivated me to get my life together and work on finding a new gf, I want to avoid this incident happening again.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

AdroElectro said:


> Got really fucked up the other night and strangely started missing my ex really really badly. Despite the almost overwhelming urge to text her I resisted, because I knew sober me wants nothing to do with her. Once sober I analyzed my feelings and determined that I missed the sex and the attention, I didn't miss her. I currently have a fwb, but the sex just doesn't compare to my ex at all. It's like comparing beans and rice to a 5 star steak dinner. Still, this has motivated me to get my life together and work on finding a new gf, I want to avoid this incident happening again.


Is that because of the difference in relationship, individual, or something else (still recovering)?


----------



## AdroElectro

WamphyriThrall said:


> Is that because of the difference in relationship, individual, or something else (still recovering)?


Sorry if I am being dense, could you please specify what you mean by "that"?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

AdroElectro said:


> Got really fucked up the other night and strangely started missing my ex really really badly. Despite the almost overwhelming urge to text her I resisted, because I knew sober me wants nothing to do with her. Once sober I analyzed my feelings and determined that I missed the sex and the attention, I didn't miss her. I currently have a fwb, but the sex just doesn't compare to my ex at all. It's like comparing beans and rice to a 5 star steak dinner. Still, this has motivated me to get my life together and work on finding a new gf, I want to avoid this incident happening again.


Perhaps your addiction is making you its follower.
Do not subvert your prowess as a businessman in favor of this talk.
Realize that first must come power, then concubines.


----------



## AdroElectro

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Perhaps your addiction is making you its follower.
> Do not subvert your prowess as a businessman in favor of this talk.
> Realize that first must come power, then concubines.


This is very cryptic, but I think you may be referring to NoFap in which case you are right.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

AdroElectro said:


> Sorry if I am being dense, could you please specify what you mean by "that"?


The sex with fwb


----------



## AdroElectro

WamphyriThrall said:


> The sex with fwb


Ah okay. Mainly differences in individual. Fwb is larger, so less flexible, less sex positions, less endurance. With my ex I never had to use a condom and never had to pull out, with Fwb I do because she can't be on birth control. (Condoms suck). Ex would cum like 8 times in one session, fwb almost never does :/ lots of things. 

I suspect difference in relationship changes things too. Ex was madly in love with me so was possibly more into it. Not sure.


----------



## Juggernaut

I'm nervous. After my ex, sex has been difficult for me. Not because it was great, but because he made it so traumatic.

My current boyfriend is also very sensitive, and we can't do many positions. It's hard to get into it when everything's the same all the time, so I got some over the knee socks because he has a sock fetish, I guess. He tells me I'm the prettiest thing he's every dated, (don't they all say that?) but I still see my extra, extra thick thighs. My legs don't look like the ones on the pictures...

I hope that'll make add something. I don't know. :blushed:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Juggernaut said:


> I'm nervous. After my ex, sex has been difficult for me. Not because it was great, but because he made it so traumatic.
> 
> My current boyfriend is also very sensitive, and we can't do many positions. It's hard to get into it when everything's the same all the time, so I got some over the knee socks because he has a sock fetish, I guess. He tells me I'm the prettiest thing he's every dated, (don't they all say that?) but I still see my extra, extra thick thighs. My legs don't look like the ones on the pictures...
> 
> I hope that'll make add something. I don't know. :blushed:


I'm wondering about saying that as well. I have found the most beautiful young girl there is, and suppose someone less remarkable came along and actually dated me. I would be conflicted as to whether or not I would suggest such a thing, it would be dishonest. But the more you go through the more you realize that you've already said the same things about other people you were with before. Now you don't know why you like people anymore because everyone was the best.
So that's what I don't understand with people after their first. It's possible to say such things, but if you already said those things about somebody else what does it mean? It is a lie.


----------



## Bunny

Knee socks can be hot I have some of those.
They go best with a schoolgirl outfit I think.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> Knee socks can be hot I have some of those.
> They go best with a schoolgirl outfit I think.


Everything goes best with no socks.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Everything goes best with no socks.


You have to wear socks sometimes.
Unless you're like anti-socks.
Which means you must be really cold in the winter.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> You have to wear socks sometimes.
> Unless you're like anti-socks.
> Which means you must be really cold in the winter.


I only wear socks when I'm wearing shoes or boots.
I never wear socks in my own home, that is not good.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I only wear socks when I'm wearing shoes or boots.
> I never wear socks in my own home, that is not good.


I couldn't do that.
My feet are sensitive =/


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> I couldn't do that.
> My feet are sensitive =/


They tend to lose sensitivity when frozen.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> They tend to lose sensitivity when frozen.











I'm not that kind of witch :tongue:


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

A lot of the confessions from the girls on here are pretty hot...
That is my confession.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Call me old-fashioned but, for some reason, I think a full bush is one of the honest/sexiest things EVAH. Something so naturally womanly/feminine makes it so beautiful and alluring, IMHO. 

I’m glad some women agree: http://www.bustle.com/articles/138169-12-reasons-to-rock-a-full-bush


----------



## UraniaIsis

1) Never knew my excessive salivation would be someone else's pleasure.

2) I realize I have a bit of a crown obsession.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He's so rough with me in a different way. He likes to squeeze and grip a lot. He likes to finger too, which I don't mind at all. But it sometimes gets to be too much and all I want to do is scream, but we have to be quiet for the neighbors. 

He attacked my clit and gspot and I got so wet for him. I love that he let me lick my juices off of his hand and fingers. But, it's really too much to force yourself to be quiet and take that. I had to squirm and push him away at certain points.


----------



## 7rr7s

UraniaIsis said:


> 1) Never knew my excessive salivation would be someone else's pleasure.
> 
> 2) I realize I have a bit of a crown obsession.


1. Fact as fuck. 

2. Explain the crown thing. Do you have a Joffrey fetish?


----------



## Hiraeth

I was thinking about my boyfriend while cooking, and I added way too much chili powder into my food. That was SO HOT.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

I was thinking either Crown Royal, or tooth crowns. Dafuq?


----------



## HermioneG

So glad I like men. Trying to arrange a threesome for my FWB and women are crazy. Sorry about that, dudes.


----------



## Juggernaut

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm wondering about saying that as well. I have found the most beautiful young girl there is, and suppose someone less remarkable came along and actually dated me. I would be conflicted as to whether or not I would suggest such a thing, it would be dishonest. But the more you go through the more you realize that you've already said the same things about other people you were with before. Now you don't know why you like people anymore because everyone was the best.
> So that's what I don't understand with people after their first. It's possible to say such things, but if you already said those things about somebody else what does it mean? It is a lie.


Though, I've seen his last ex, I could definitely see if he were to say I am more beautiful than his last, (I don't mean that with _too much_ venom. She is incredibly obese and nearly ten years older than him. She was violent and abused him often, that's why I am hard on her.) but of all of them? Not so sure.

It's one thing to say that someone _is _beautiful, and another thing to say someone is the _most _beautiful.

That said, some women can be sensitive. Myself included. And I worry constantly about not always looking my best.

Relationships are tough, I tell you.


----------



## UraniaIsis

BlueChristmas06 said:


> 1. Fact as fuck.
> 
> 2. Explain the crown thing. Do you have a Joffrey fetish?


Joffrey...In the wise words and honest intention of Sander "the Hound" Clegane: "Fuck the king!"

Two words: glans penis. My boyfriend has a damn gorgeous one, imho.


----------



## leictreon

Icy Heart said:


> Call me old-fashioned but, for some reason, I think a full bush is one of the honest/sexiest things EVAH. Something so naturally womanly/feminine makes it so beautiful and alluring, IMHO.


Where's the fun if you can't explore the Black Forest? 

Also time to confess: Lately I have so many fantasies about doing it with a beautiful, feminine boy, while I also give him the good old job o' hand. Like the Ancient Greek, but I'm not exactly the most masculine person either.


----------



## MolaMola

GinningPuma4011 said:


> He's so rough with me in a different way. He likes to squeeze and grip a lot. He likes to finger too, which I don't mind at all. But it sometimes gets to be too much and all I want to do is scream, but we have to be quiet for the neighbors.
> 
> He attacked my clit and gspot and I got so wet for him. I love that he let me lick my juices off of his hand and fingers. But, it's really too much to force yourself to be quiet and take that. I had to squirm and push him away at certain points.


Getcher self a ball gag 

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Purrfessor

Has anybody ever been on medication and lost their sex drive? It happened to me a few years back when I tried medication. But it seems that I lost my sex drive again, without medication. I wonder if it's because I changed, my mentality and ambitions and confidence. Or if it's a problem? No idea but all I know is I look at the world so differently when I don't think about sex. I feel more like a tool, taking nothing personally and just concerned about developing my body/mind with exercises. Or maybe the problem is that I need to find a new way to get sexually excited? Maybe new me needs new things? And I just haven't found what it is I crave? 

For some reason my mind has been going to BDSM domination/submission. It's mentally stimulating to be a dominant (seeing myself as a tool) in company with a submissive. But I can't say it's physically arousing. It's like imagining fucking someone just because it's your job and you don't exactly feel any pleasure from it, but you still want to fuck somebody for their sake. Maybe I just need to grow attachment to an individual? Someone to understand and care for. Can't just be anybody anymore? It's hard to know without trying but I wonder if I try and then it's not the case and I end up in a sexual relationship that I feel stuck in if that'll happen. So I guess right now I'm saying I have romantic interest but not sexual interest. And no idea if sexual interest can develop or not.


----------



## Superfluous

It was late as night but it's one of those Manhattan offices so people who work overtime are still in the building.And we entered the elevator together. I felt him watching me, my hair was in a high pony tail, and I could feel his gaze on my neck. THere was like 15 more floors to go, but I rushed off when the elevator opened for another employee. It happened impulsively, but it was the most obvious solution, so I had to. If not, he probably would of. 

Ugh. It's been a week. God it was a long long long long week. we decided because we work together to just take a break on dating because it's too much seeing each others, dates on top of working with one another. we already take turns going on the MBTI group, simply because we want space. It's just added more tension at work. HE cleches his jaw and fist a lot and he always seems to be in control of his body like hes aware that it may be explosive, or impulsive. I love conversing with him, because we don't talk about feelings or anything - but you can get everything you need to know when you refer the relationship as data. It is the most casual yet exciting thing. We are both all or nothing kind of people, so we have decided it needs to be nothing. ANd we're trying. The issue is anticipation and teasing perhaps is the largest turn on I have, so it's like.. dammit I am trying. I am TRYING. We lunged at each other earlier, it happened so fast I don't recall where his hands or lips was. But since it seemed to be a shock at the both of us, it made him run off - he is about 3 yards away from me at all times. It's not as simple that, we work going through the city, on our feet all day or sitting at some random fire escape or curb, or for him, a tree as he takes pictures for the job. But he actually told me to go further. A little bit farther. farther. farther. farther. So i just went fucking home. I don't know what to do, to be honest. I know he knows that was ridiculous so being an ISTP I know hes already trying to figure out how we will structure this friendship, and I know it will be a few days from now. Ive put bandages on my bruises cause the very look of them get me fucking ... dizzy. A few days ago his ex came by, and I wanted to make her jealous, as he knew, so yknow I was just messing with him. He got miffed and asked me, "you think I can touch you, and it''ll be about_ her_?" He glared at me. An ENFP friend, who often talks to much, said its interesting that my attitude irl is "dominant" *rolls eyes* but sexually, I probably like it to differ. And ISTP just gathered his things and grumbled across the room. She had no idea we were on a break, but she's a little bit scared of him lol, so she regrets it lol. But in that moment, was thankful for her bigmouth. Knowing that I'm driving him crazy, knowing that I'm that powerful, god - I dont know what to do or where to put it. I'm not going anywhere - I'm keeping this job. And so is he. So we're going have to buckle down. I don't care, I won't risk it.


----------



## 7rr7s

Stelliferous said:


> Has anybody ever been on medication and lost their sex drive? It happened to me a few years back when I tried medication. But it seems that I lost my sex drive again, without medication. I wonder if it's because I changed, my mentality and ambitions and confidence. Or if it's a problem? No idea but all I know is I look at the world so differently when I don't think about sex. I feel more like a tool, taking nothing personally and just concerned about developing my body/mind with exercises. Or maybe the problem is that I need to find a new way to get sexually excited? Maybe new me needs new things? And I just haven't found what it is I crave?
> 
> For some reason my mind has been going to BDSM domination/submission. It's mentally stimulating to be a dominant (seeing myself as a tool) in company with a submissive. But I can't say it's physically arousing. It's like imagining fucking someone just because it's your job and you don't exactly feel any pleasure from it, but you still want to fuck somebody for their sake. Maybe I just need to grow attachment to an individual? Someone to understand and care for. Can't just be anybody anymore? It's hard to know without trying but I wonder if I try and then it's not the case and I end up in a sexual relationship that I feel stuck in if that'll happen. So I guess right now I'm saying I have romantic interest but not sexual interest. And no idea if sexual interest can develop or not.



Medications can affect it. that happened to me on antidepressants. If I get severely depressed my sex drive goes, but it's usually the last thing to go. Not sleeping, not eating, lack of motivation, shit like that. Then writer's block and my creativity starts to go, but sex drive is the very last thing to go. I have a pretty high sex drive though, not sure if that factors into things.


----------



## Purrfessor

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Medications can affect it. that happened to me on antidepressants. If I get severely depressed my sex drive goes, but it's usually the last thing to go. Not sleeping, not eating, lack of motivation, shit like that. Then writer's block and my creativity starts to go, but sex drive is the very last thing to go. I have a pretty high sex drive though, not sure if that factors into things.


Hmm yeah my creativity has also been "going" lately. Maybe the two are intertwined for me? I mean I do identify as a Demisexual so my attraction is dependent on personalities... Maybe I'm just not "seeing" personalities with the imagination I once had. And people just in general don't excite me enough because I'm not using my imagination to paint them a different picture. It's like taking off the rosey glasses and seeing normal (unexciting). 

But I am not feeling depressed at all, rather "neutral" which, I guess, is a bit like depression when comparing it to "intense" of my past that I'm more familiar with. So if this is the case, and my lack of sex drive is attributable to a lack of adoration over others, then I guess the solution to regaining that sex drive is to find more interesting/exciting personalities. People I don't need to use my imagination to picture them as exciting because they would be exciting all on their own. 

I think you indirectly helped me find the solution I was looking for, since it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Laguna

Fantasy world is just that. A non-existent figment of the imagination. The one who has my attention and is giving me his- is the one I will devote my romance, my body, my mind and all of its pleasures to. And where I will seek my pleasure.


----------



## HermioneG

HermioneG said:


> So glad I like men. Trying to arrange a threesome for my FWB and women are crazy. Sorry about that, dudes.


Found one, but she changed her mind before meeting. We met for drinks anyway. It wasn't a match, so all was good there and the conversation was fun. She got us talking about things that neither of us had really said out loud but maybe in text. I got to hear his side of some of our stories. Super fun. Went back to the hotel and had the best sex yet. The super loud, wake up the neighbors kind... Then we got to cuddle and sleep in the same bed for the first time. That was super fun too. who knew?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Not masturbating is easy in college. Especially since I am unsure of the sex classification of various individuals.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

The sex wasn't too shabby, but the best part of it was definitely the view from his condo. Especially from the balcony


----------



## dragthewaters

TMI POST:


* *





My husband and I had sex for the first time in like a month (it's usually more often than that but a lot of stressful things have been going on the past month and a half) and it was terrible. I didn't even cum even though I usually do despite his general awfulness in bed. He consistently refuses to take any of my suggestions on how to improve things. It's like always in one position only, barely any foreplay and even then it only happens if I remind him about it (even though he knows it is often painful for a woman to have sex without foreplay and I have TOLD him that multiple times).

I'm always telling him what I want in bed. I want it to be more exciting, I want to be dominated, I want us to have marathon fuck sessions in different positions like normal people do. And he promises that those things will happen. Then when we have sex it's always the same old fucking shit like these conversations never happened. It pisses me off so much.

And also he just isn't good at sex. He doesn't understand how to be in sync with another person. He is a terrible kisser. We barely even make out in general because when I try to do it, he just kisses me for like 10 seconds and then stops. I feel that there is no real passion. It's like having sex with a sex robot who is still in beta.

Today I didn't even try. I basically forced him to cum first even though he usually waits until after I cum. I barely made any noises besides "ouch." Afterwards I just got up, put my clothes on and left the room. Then he came after me asking if I was okay and if I wanted him to try to make me cum another way, but I was like "Nope. I'm fine. I have work to do." Maybe if I do this enough times he will get the hint because obviously TELLING him isn't doing it. Like it's ridiculous how he is so surprised and sad whenever I show that I'm not enjoying it when I have told him literally dozens of times WHY I am not enjoying it and exactly what he should do to improve.

Interestingly he wasn't this way the first year we dated when our relationship was long-distance. Back then it was normal. It only became this way after we moved in together and he became a workaholic. Now he is not a workaholic anymore but it never improved after that.

Sometimes I wonder whether he is actually asexual because he doesn't really seem that interested in sex. He used to be more interested when we were first together, but not anymore. I have asked before whether he is (after we saw the Bojack Horseman episode where Todd discovers he is asexual) but he said no.

If we ever break up this will probably be the reason. We are compatible in most other ways but this one is a big area where we don't have compatibility anymore.

Also I think Klonopins are messing with the whole sexual thing for me. Like I still have a high sex drive, but I have noticed that it is more difficult for me to cum now.

What makes it even more frustrating is that I am polyamorous (he knows that I am) so like I have even more desires for other people now because I am not getting it from him. I would not cheat on him because that's a fucking scumbag thing to do and we have not decided to be polyamorous (although we have discussed it before), but it is just another annoyance in this annoying situation.






Icy Heart said:


> Call me old-fashioned but, for some reason, I think a full bush is one of the honest/sexiest things EVAH. Something so naturally womanly/feminine makes it so beautiful and alluring, IMHO.


I definitely agree.

(More TMI)

* *





Unfortunately I have to keep mine shaved because whenever I try to grow it out, it chafes and gets all sweaty and just makes me feel gross in general. I'm not talking about the itching from growing it in, I mean like after it's grown in already. But it looks so gross after it's shaved because of all the like razor bumps and stuff so it's like a lose-lose situation


----------



## Veggie

I need to get laid.


----------



## Annie Anthonio

I'm watching "Japanese Student's Gangbang Destruction". I am afraid I can't post the link here. Just Google the title if you are interested.


----------



## Annie Anthonio

I like to smell my finger after I touched my clit. It makes me think about it is the smell that get dicks hard for me.


----------



## Annie Anthonio

One time, during sex with my big cock white ex, as he was slowly putting it in, he said something like "Shretching that Asian pussy". I was turned off immediately. I laugh everytime I thought about it. I feel embarrassed for him.


----------



## Kito

Annie Anthonio said:


> One time, during sex with my big cock white ex, as he was slowly putting it in, he said something like "Shretching that Asian pussy". I was turned off immediately. I laugh everytime I thought about it. I feel embarrassed for him.


Hahaha it's such a massive turn off when people say shit like that. One time with my ex when we were being quiet because her mum was in, she said "mmm push it right into my tight pussy". I didn't say anything but I was internally cringing for like an hour after that, it just reminds me of porn videos where the actors and directors have no fucking idea how real sex (ie. not forced or paid for) works.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Veggie said:


> I need to get laid.


Why?


----------



## dragthewaters

Dude are you flirting with me or just being friendly...I seriously cannot tell LOL. Yayyyy lack of social awareness. I guess it is irrelevant either way seeing as I'm taken.



Annie Anthonio said:


> I'm watching "Japanese Student's Gangbang Destruction". I am afraid I can't post the link here. Just Google the title if you are interested.


I cannot stop laughing at this for some reason.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I cannot fuck anyone who has shitty taste in beer. The only thing that I will let slide are citywides. If we've already fucked, I better not find out about his Coors-pounding, Natty-drinking ass. Dead serious. I cannot


----------



## HermioneG

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why?


Because.


----------



## HermioneG

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I cannot fuck anyone who has shitty taste in beer. The only thing that I will let slide are citywides. If we've already fucked, I better not find out about his Coors-pounding, Natty-drinking ass. Dead serious. I cannot


Maybe they have a reason? For example, I'm anosmic. Can't smell anything. So"good" beer simply tastes like dirt. I like super light beers only because it's pretty much water.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

HermioneG said:


> Maybe they have a reason? For example, I'm anosmic. Can't smell anything. So"good" beer simply tastes like dirt. I like super light beers only because it's pretty much water.


There is no reason here other than questionable taste in everything.


----------



## cinnabun

Annie Anthonio said:


> I'm watching "Japanese Student's Gangbang Destruction". I am afraid I can't post the link here. Just Google the title if you are interested.


Favourite confession ever xD.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Stop trying to go from ass to pussy. You're a fucking doctor. I know you know better


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Had this really good dream last night. I was across the street from my old school, acting for a film. Then on break one of these actors was in his ute asked me to join him. We were being friendly and all, then we got a little too friendly. There was no sex but its the first sexual dream I've had in a couple of years, and third sexual dream I've had in my lifetime. Then my dad woke me up  I was so annoyed because I rarely have these types of dreams!  And it was getting good too!


----------



## skycloud86

*posting in here to make some of the more senior members think I have an actual sexual confession to make*


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Veggie said:


> I need to get laid.


Modest aspiration xD


----------



## Dasein

My first sexual experience (being naked with genital contact) was a gay experience with male friend when we were about 11 years old. He wanted me to pretend he was a girl and rub myself between his thighs. I ended it because it didn't feel right with him not being female. Also made a mistake of letting my mom know about it at the time. She could tell something was bothering me and made sure I didn't have contact with him or his family again.


----------



## sinaasappel

This thread broke my tapatalk lol


----------



## Apple Pine

am i gay


----------



## Neokortex

Fairy Bread said:


> I'm not sure if I'm a 6w5 (tbh I don't really know what Enneagram I am, none of them seem to... wholly fit me) but I do have an extremely fun side of me waiting to come out. (Nothing rude intended, I literally meant that, when I'm comfortable, actually no, really comfortable with people I start doing voices, singing and other sorts of stuff).
> My favourite recite so far has been the Pancake Haus scene from Fargo. I love voicing that scene xD. Anyway sorry for off-topic.


That sounds cute. And innocent. xD But FYI, the tritype theory of Enneagram allows for the breadth of personality to contain at least 6 Enneagrams to be outwardly active or unconsciously influencing your behaviours...
So you only poke fun when really comfortable with people? What makes you really really really comfortable? xDDD


----------



## kaleidoscope

I fucking miss giving blowjobs. Taking so much time to learn his body so intimately, paying attention to every reaction, every sigh, moan, gasp, what makes his body tense up, what drives him crazy, what gets him so close.. Damn.


----------



## Deanmachine

I had sex with one of my friends....while knowing he has a girlfriend at the time :^) <-- that's a face of 'i know i should have internal moral struggles bc of this but....i don't rip'


----------



## 6007

I keep telling my boyfriend to sit on my face and he isnt doing it. 

So eventually I am going to have to attack him and steal the booty. 

...But only after getting consent first.


----------



## HermioneG

kaleidoscope said:


> I fucking miss giving blowjobs. Taking so much time to learn his body so intimately, paying attention to every reaction, every sigh, moan, gasp, what makes his body tense up, what drives him crazy, what gets him so close.. Damn.


I really enjoy it too. It is sexually stimulating to get a guy that excited for sure.. but more than that, I really enjoy being highly skilled at something most women don't care to do. I like being the best at things. Even better if it is a unique skill. I've recently learned that what I do is more along the lines of cock worship.. I could do it for hours. I also like deep throat.. both unique and quite memorable skills! Me likie.


----------



## Kito

Sex with my boyfriend is getting really boring and it's concerning me. We're both versatile but 90% of the time I'm on top and that gets so dull after a while. How some guys stick with top or bottom as a strict dichotomy is beyond me. I'm not someone who really enjoys a power dynamic in sex unless I'm in a very specific mood so it's not even about that. It's more about getting bored of the same physical sensation over and over again, no matter how good it is. Like jesus christ stop whining like a little bitch when I ask you to fuck me because you're always stuck in this submissive mindset. At least he taught me to deepthroat properly eh


----------



## Morfy

I need to get laid but I'm unattractive and have no game.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Uptight/awkward men are deliciously sexy to me. I just want to fuck the awkwardness out of them. Bite them and pull them apart and corrupt them.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I want to have sex but another part of me is so uptight and a prude.


----------



## Dasein

Notus Asphodelus said:


> I want to have sex but another part of me is so uptight and a prude.


Have you thought about why you feel uptight or a prude? Feel others aren't worthy of you? Or you are not worth of them? Shame? What other reasons come to mind?

When I was young I often avoided sexual situations. Oddly enough, I often felt like I was being a perv. If I didn't feel emotions for someone, I felt that it was for perverted reasons I wanted sex and I grew up with a lot of shame around the idea of being sexual without emotional attachment.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTonyP said:


> Have you thought about why you feel uptight or a prude? Feel others aren't worthy of you? Or you are not worth of them? Shame? What other reasons come to mind?
> 
> When I was young I often avoided sexual situations. Oddly enough, I often felt like I was being a perv. If I didn't feel emotions for someone, I felt that it was for perverted reasons I wanted sex and I grew up with a lot of shame around the idea of being sexual without emotional attachment.


I think the problem lies in the fact that my family had scared me into virginity as a kid just like Salvador Dali. Poor man couldn't have sex with his wife, so he painted nudes of her all day long. As of now, I am slowly approaching it with carefulness.


----------



## Deanmachine

I need to get laid, and I easily could, but I'm avoiding sleeping with guys who I _know_ have a thing for me. The thought of them falling for me harder scares me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Disease has completely plagued the thread.


----------



## Purrfessor

Notus Asphodelus said:


> I want to have sex but another part of me is so uptight and a prude.


I'm kind of the same way. I'm a pretty serious guy and even when I have fun it's more for doing something than for having fun. I'm trying to value feeling good but it's hard. I would rather feel powerful is the thing. Though I know feeling good is good for me.. It's just hard to transition over from one mental state to the next.


----------



## 6007

byron did not fuck me today; all the action I got was giving him a handjob.

I am now feeling neglected and want a fuck PLUS he didnt deliver me his booty yet and wtf man. 

I want to leave teeth marks in him like a brand.


----------



## Kito

It's getting difficult having extremely graphic sexual dreams every night. Especially about straight guys who snog me when we're drunk and openly tell me I'm a great kisser


----------



## marblecloud95

Fairy Bread said:


> Had this really good dream last night. I was across the street from my old school, acting for a film. Then on break one of these actors was in his ute asked me to join him. We were being friendly and all, then we got a little too friendly. There was no sex but its the first sexual dream I've had in a couple of years, and third sexual dream I've had in my lifetime. Then my dad woke me up  I was so annoyed because I rarely have these types of dreams!  And it was getting good too!


﻿ＤＲＥＡＭ ＧＯＮＥ ＳＥＸＵＡＬ ＧＯＮＥ ＷＲＯＮＧ 
ＩＮ ＴＨＥ ＨＯＯＤ？！？！？！？！？


----------



## marblecloud95

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The brief satisfication, the reminder of weakness and the mess to clean up. It is a terrible cycle.


what did i tell you dude, you keep complaining but you never leave your comfort zone


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I only smoke cigarettes after making love. So back in England, I'm a 20-a-day sort of man.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

GoodOldDreamer said:


> I've considered that too, tbh. Fortunately I'm in my mid-30s so in a matter of a handful of years it will become nearly a non-issue naturally.


Not unless you work in a nuclear power plant or something. Mick Jagger just sired a child and he's like 70.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Not unless you work in a nuclear power plant or something. Mick Jagger just sired a child and he's like 70.


As I've said, I date women my age or older, and I'm 35 right now. I figure I've got at best maybe a decade or so where pregnancy could still be an issue. I don't date significantly younger, and don't have casual sex outside of an established relationship, so yeah. I'll let Momma Nature take care of it. As I also go years between relationships, I've probably only got two or three potential future partners to consider in this scenario anyways.

I appreciate the vote of confidence though that some young gal might be interested in this old fool. :laughing:


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

GoodOldDreamer said:


> As I've said, I date women my age or older, and I'm 35 right now. I figure I've got at best maybe a decade or so where pregnancy could still be an issue. I don't date significantly younger, and don't have casual sex outside of an established relationship, so yeah. I'll let Momma Nature take care of it. As I also go years between relationships, I've probably only got two or three potential future partners to consider in this scenario anyways.
> 
> I appreciate the vote of confidence though that some young gal might be interested in this old fool. :laughing:


Ah of course! Mick Jagger obviously had a much younger woman :laughing:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

marblecloud95 said:


> what did i tell you dude, you keep complaining but you never leave your comfort zone


That is the problem with everyone. Everyone.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

The cuddling was surprisingly nice. I love his mattress.


----------



## Hypaspist

Edit : FREEDOM!!!


Turns out I no longer have contact with a person I used to know that I was crushing like hell on. Feels like the weight of 10,000,000 bricks is now gone. No more sexual thoughts, no more visualizing her, and no more feels influencing gear purchasing decisions.


----------



## Neokortex

kaleidoscope said:


> Uptight/awkward men are deliciously sexy to me. I just want to fuck the awkwardness out of them. Bite them and pull them apart and corrupt them.


You mean when you're single and actively looking? How about the current one (I've never heard, though, any girl telling me they were single, except for one infj who wasn't interested)? Didn't he need to loose his awkwardness just a bit to win you over?


----------



## kaleidoscope

Neokortex said:


> You mean when you're single and actively looking? How about the current one (I've never heard, though, any girl telling me they were single, except for one infj who wasn't interested)? Didn't he need to loose his awkwardness just a bit to win you over?


The 'current one'? I'm confused.

I find awkward men absolutely adorable, endearing and fuckable. For some reason, I feel much more comfortable in the pursuer role. I love being the one to make the first move, to wait for them to feel comfortable, to coax them out of their shell and flirt their pants off. 

Winning me over.. he doesn't need to put on moves or do anything special to do that. I tend to find that a bit of a turn off, actually.


----------



## Neokortex

kaleidoscope said:


> The 'current one'? I'm confused.
> 
> I find awkward men absolutely adorable, endearing and fuckable. For some reason, I feel much more comfortable in the pursuer role. I love being the one to make the first move, to wait for them to feel comfortable, to coax them out of their shell and flirt their pants off.
> 
> Winning me over.. he doesn't need to put on moves or do anything special to do that. I tend to find that a bit of a turn off, actually.


I meant your current boyfriend. Is he also an introvert? How do the roles change in that regard? Isn't that like he's supposed to initiate, show some chivalric bravery? A bit more than just reciprocating your attacks? Be decisive and bring that thrust of will that he's serious about staying with you? Otherwise finding you flakey and unable to commit?

And the rest... sounds truthful, yeah, even ENTPs tend to be initiators whenever I encounter any. I get caught off my guard, I must say, totally perplexed but it won't be long before I take my turn and test them to their limits, hahaha. Yea, I'm an asshole, or at least that's what the comments say on the Social subtypes' perception of Sx/Sps.


----------



## piano

i want be taken in the most vile, primitive way imaginable. to be grabbed by the neck, groped all over, then thrown onto the bed like the worthless piece of self-lubricating meat that i am. to be degraded, violated, victimized, everything short of inflicting any real, lasting pain on me. the abuse must be subtle, a psychological power struggle. i want you to play the role of ravenous beast while i whimper in the sheets, pleading for mercy, tearing up as i _beg_ you to go easy on me. where you use your words and body to keep me under duress, i use my eyes to encourage you to push forward, to take what's rightfully yours. synchronicity is key but before we can sync up our movements with each other there must be a silent fight for dominance. you push, i pull, you push harder, i withhold, and we go back and forth until so much tension and resentment has built up that we can't take it anymore. you see an opening (no pun intended), the perfect moment to strike, and you seize the opportunity to fuck me like the slave slut that i am. i then willingly submit myself to you and _that's_ when we sync up. i prefer to sync my movements with theirs because i'm old-fashioned like that and when there isn't a clear sub-dom dynamic in the bedroom my movements become stiff and awkward because i'm in a constant state of confusion and uncertainty so being with someone who knows what they want is always nice. yippee.

rape fantasies aren't uncommon. where i believe some men go wrong is that they misread fantasy as reality and treat women who haven't yet gained their trust as if they're nothing but a sex toy to conquer and abuse for their own pleasure, without a semblance of reciprocity on the woman's end, but that's not how it works. forced _play_ is reserved for the men who work to gain our trust and affection and who have proven themselves worthy of the right to fuck us as they please, however they please, whenever they please. but not all women like that, nor do all men. idk. i'm horny.


----------



## deviantcode

ok not what i meant said:


> i want be taken in the most vile, primitive way imaginable. to be grabbed by the neck, groped all over, then thrown onto the bed like the worthless piece of self-lubricating meat that i am. to be degraded, violated, victimized, everything short of inflicting any real, lasting pain on me. the abuse must be subtle, a psychological power struggle. i want you to play the role of ravenous beast while i whimper in the sheets, pleading for mercy, tearing up as i _beg_ you to go easy on me. where you use your words and body to keep me under duress, i use my eyes to encourage you to push forward, to take what's rightfully yours. synchronicity is key but before we can sync up our movements with each other there must be a silent fight for dominance. you push, i pull, you push harder, i withhold, and we go back and forth until so much tension and resentment has built up that we can't take it anymore. you see an opening (no pun intended), the perfect moment to strike, and you seize the opportunity to fuck me like the slave slut that i am. i then willingly submit myself to you and _that's_ when we sync up. i prefer to sync my movements with theirs because i'm old-fashioned like that and when there isn't a clear sub-dom dynamic in the bedroom my movements become stiff and awkward because i'm in a constant state of confusion and uncertainty so being with someone who knows what they want is always nice. yippee.
> 
> rape fantasies aren't uncommon. where i believe some men go wrong is that they misread fantasy as reality and treat women who haven't yet gained their trust as if they're nothing but a sex toy to conquer and abuse for their own pleasure, without a semblance of reciprocity on the woman's end, but that's not how it works. forced _play_ is reserved for the men who work to gain our trust and affection and who have proven themselves worthy of the right to fuck us as they please, however they please, whenever they please. but not all women like that, nor do all men. idk. i'm horny.


incredible.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ok not what i meant said:


> i want be taken in the most vile, primitive way imaginable. to be grabbed by the neck, groped all over, then thrown onto the bed like the worthless piece of self-lubricating meat that i am. to be degraded, violated, victimized, everything short of inflicting any real, lasting pain on me. the abuse must be subtle, a psychological power struggle. i want you to play the role of ravenous beast while i whimper in the sheets, pleading for mercy, tearing up as i _beg_ you to go easy on me. where you use your words and body to keep me under duress, i use my eyes to encourage you to push forward, to take what's rightfully yours. synchronicity is key but before we can sync up our movements with each other there must be a silent fight for dominance. you push, i pull, you push harder, i withhold, and we go back and forth until so much tension and resentment has built up that we can't take it anymore. you see an opening (no pun intended), the perfect moment to strike, and you seize the opportunity to fuck me like the slave slut that i am. i then willingly submit myself to you and _that's_ when we sync up. i prefer to sync my movements with theirs because i'm old-fashioned like that and when there isn't a clear sub-dom dynamic in the bedroom my movements become stiff and awkward because i'm in a constant state of confusion and uncertainty so being with someone who knows what they want is always nice. yippee.
> 
> rape fantasies aren't uncommon. where i believe some men go wrong is that they misread fantasy as reality and treat women who haven't yet gained their trust as if they're nothing but a sex toy to conquer and abuse for their own pleasure, without a semblance of reciprocity on the woman's end, but that's not how it works. forced _play_ is reserved for the men who work to gain our trust and affection and who have proven themselves worthy of the right to fuck us as they please, however they please, whenever they please. but not all women like that, nor do all men. idk. i'm horny.


My kind of woman, to be honest. <3


----------



## Catwalk

Re-occurring thought(s) of rimming a males ass. Preferably, this one. A deep-throating of his phallus + choking on my own vomit. A playful switch dynamic ending with his boot stepping on my face (&) his sperm all over my stomach + lower chin (&) chest sac(s) -- I then later take his ass with an 8 inch in missionary has he tear(s) my bottom lip through his clenched teeth.


----------



## Acrylic

ToothsomeTigerTornToTidbits said:


> Re-occurring thought(s) of rimming a males ass. Preferably, this one. A deep-throating of his phallus + choking on my own vomit. A playful switch dynamic ending with his boot stepping on my face (&) his sperm all over my stomach + lower chin (&) chest sac(s) -- I then later take his ass with an 8 inch in missionary has he tear(s) my bottom lip through his clenched teeth.


No use for this thread anymore. It had a good 4 and a half year run. Now it's time for the little lock icon to appear. You don't follow The Rolling Stones with "and now... little Timmy from down the street just got a guitar, let's give him a big welcome!"

No... you gotta let it end with the Stones because they're the Stones.

Someone's gotta make the thread anew for others to keep posting. We should start brainstorming for the subtitle to come after the : in 'Sexual Confession Time 2:'


----------



## ninjahitsawall

kaleidoscope said:


> Uptight/awkward men are deliciously sexy to me. I just want to fuck the awkwardness out of them. Bite them and pull them apart and corrupt them.


This is how I feel about religious girls with a stick up their ass. Well, not the awkward part but the corrupting part. They got the wrong pole in the wrong hole. :shocked:


* *




(..or the right pole but still in the wrong hole?) 









Actually, not just religious, but any type of dogmatism/ideology that presents itself in the same way. 



Scoobyscoob said:


> My kind of woman, to be honest. <3





deviantcode said:


> incredible.


^What they said. Also - wow.


----------



## coma

I always find enfps in this section and they're always speaking my sexual language. #2 sounds amazing. 

I'll admit, I've been wanting someone I'm comfortable with and attract to to dirty talk them while we're screwing and I have them in a full Nelson before I fill them up.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Had plans to wake him up with head and a quickie, but with 30 mins left till he needed to start getting ready, he said there wasn't enough time. 

Alarm goes off 15 mins later and I get up to get dressed. As soon as I'm finished and putting my cardigan on, he tells me to take off my pants. I see him jerking off under the covers and it makes me so wet. He pulls out how cock and it's glistening with precum. Licking it up, getting bent over and filled with cum was the best part of this cold, rainy morning.


----------



## Clouds are singing

I just wish penetration could be easy and doable. It's annoying to not get the sex you want just because your body doesn't agree with you. :angry:


----------



## Perso Uno

I've not had sex in 53 days and I think my body is starting to stage a coup....


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

That lasted at least 50 minutes. Not good, but good.


----------



## mikeakinrate

lols

Sent from my TECNO F5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeakinrate

As any one tried anal sex?

Sent from my TECNO F5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwowq

I wouldn't call it "confessions" because if anyone actually asks I won't hide it.

- Yes, I have done anal.
- I own a dildo that's bigger than my dick.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

pwowq said:


> I wouldn't call it "confessions" because if anyone actually asks I won't hide it.
> 
> - Yes, I have done anal.
> - I own a dildo that's bigger than my dick.


Giving or receiving :mellow:


----------



## pwowq

WamphyriThrall said:


> Giving or receiving :mellow:


Received more than given tbh. Once you've experienced prostate-orgasm... "wow", is the only word for it.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

pwowq said:


> Received more than given tbh. Once you've experienced prostate-orgasm... "wow", is the only word for it.


Ha, I'm still surprised at how many queer men have never had one, nor know where it's at. 

Also not sure why it's considered taboo for many guys. I've always been curious, so it's only natural to go there. 

Do you need stimulation up front to have one?


----------



## pwowq

WamphyriThrall said:


> Ha, I'm still surprised at how many queer men have never had one, nor know where it's at.
> 
> Also not sure why it's considered taboo for many guys. I've always been curious, so it's only natural to go there.
> 
> Do you need stimulation up front to have one?


I need to be very aroused up front. The issue is when only prostate is stimulated the erection dies down. Idk why. That's just how it works. Since the prostate has no muscles the orgasm itself is a very long rush (1-2 minutes) of complete enjoyment and relaxation and some shivers. Take up to 10 minutes before all the relaxing effect is gone. Which means 10 minutes of not being oneself at all.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

pwowq said:


> I need to be very aroused up front. The issue is when only prostate is stimulated the erection dies down. Idk why. That's just how it works. Since the prostate has no muscles the orgasm itself is a very long rush (1-2 minutes) of complete enjoyment and relaxation and some shivers. Take up to 10 minutes before all the relaxing effect is gone. Which means 10 minutes of not being oneself at all.


Do you reach it every time (assuming that is your goal)? I'd say I only reach 1/3 to 1/4 of the time, but it's enjoyable even without it. Maybe this is how women enjoy sex? When it does come, it blows anything from a standard "penile" orgasm away. Pretty sure it involves several "waves" of pleasure, but hard to tell since they seem to "blend" into one another, plus the body goes numb ._.


----------



## pwowq

WamphyriThrall said:


> Do you reach it every time (assuming that is your goal)? I'd say I only reach 1/3 to 1/4 of the time, but it's enjoyable even without it. Maybe this is how women enjoy sex? When it does come, it blows anything from a standard "penile" orgasm away. Pretty sure it involves several "waves" of pleasure, but hard to tell since they seem to "blend" into one another, plus the body goes numb ._.


Yeah, I haven't analysed it properly because the mind won't give a shit about anything. I mean it's high! The feel is so introverted/numbing it takes time to even notice any outer stimuli. It's awesome, only thing I care about.

With patience I can reach it every time. Of practical reasons every time won't be possible. It's more of a _"If we're doing my ass, we go all the way or don't bother!"_ for me. I want to properly prep for anal, it's not a fast process. I still want to shit painless.

So WamphyriThrall and anyone else ofc:
- How do you prepare your anus? I sure hope you're not into surprise buttsex.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

pwowq said:


> Yeah, I haven't analysed it properly because the mind won't give a shit about anything. I mean it's high! The feel is so introverted/numbing it takes time to even notice any outer stimuli. It's awesome, only thing I care about.
> 
> With patience I can reach it every time. Of practical reasons every time won't be possible. It's more of a _"If we're doing my ass, we go all the way or don't bother!"_ for me. I want to properly prep for anal, it's not a fast process. I still want to shit painless.
> 
> So WamphyriThrall and anyone else ofc:
> - How do you prepare your anus? I sure hope you're not into surprise buttsex.


Erm, the usual: have an empty/clean colon, peace and quiet, lots of lube, preferably during or immediately after a shower (where I originally started)...

I'm torn between spreading the good news versus keeping it one of nature's best kept secrets


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I watch my porn on the YouTube.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I think it's safe to say I had the best sex in my almost 25 years of living the other night with my FWB. We've fucked multiple times and he always lasts super long, but this time it felt so intense for so long that it became too much for me/my brain couldn't keep up with what my body was experiencing and I had to stop him before he came (yes, I got him off with oral afterwards while he was still hard.)

When we first started, I wrapped my legs around his waist and he lowered his body down over me so I could hold him + hear him groan as he pushed into me. This all happened maybe 3 days ago but he pounded me so hard that it still feels a little sore. Then he lifted my legs over his shoulders and fucked me just as hard for what felt like forever.

Also, the night before that we successfully did it doggy style for the first time (if I remember right, it was only the second time for me with anyone and it didn't last as long with the first guy. I won't knock him though because his dick was long and thick/felt incredible.) I didn't feel as much as I do with missionary but I loved being bent over on my knees with him standing up behind me, almost as if to assert his dominance, and grabbing onto my hips to almost "steer me." I've found that I love being objectified in bed and the position really appealed to that. I could hear my ass slapping against his hips every time I pushed back. At first I was self conscious until he told me how much he liked how it looked.

I can't even fathom the idea of doing any of that right now because I'm still coming down from everything. But judging by him telling me he wanted me to come over even more often (it had only been a week since the last time we fucked,) I'm guessing I probably won't have to wait too long once I'm ready again.


----------



## mikeakinrate

wish i could one day

Sent from my TECNO F5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neokortex

kaleidoscope said:


> Someone who's into normal women rather than porn stars. Why is that so hard to find?





kaleidoscope said:


> Regarding "normal women", I meant more body type wise, although I agree with you. I'm curvy, and I never seem to find guys who are into that, even though they're out there. I really need to find someone who doesn't expect me to look like a model.


Which curvy you mean? The more plump ones? For some reason I always associate it with "skinny & curvy," that is - the "hourglass" body type. My impressions make me believe that ENFPs have it all set to go with their flirtatiousness, especially Sx types. All you need to find is a cute introverted NF and just charm him, flirt him into being your FWB. Can't talk about after how long the charm wears off for him to figure out his own preferance in body types for I'm yet to encounter an ENFP girl that actually sticks around (and doesn't get afraid of my own big sex hunger DDD).


----------



## Hypaspist

Found out that TP is strangely stimulating (if used on the right spot). I still have no clue how the fuck that works, but it did.

Also, I still have a stupid crush on a former project partner of mine who's already moved out. Possibly unrelated. Possibly not.*



* = nothing's ever going to come of it, I just don't feel like/am too lazy to move on and forget about her.


----------



## Neokortex

Salad Days said:


> (...)that all I wanna do the weekend of is get fucked up, eat, and then get laid after the high or drunkenness has mostly worn off. Actually, I don't even have to be hanging out with him for the *getting fucked up and stuffing my face part*, but I really want it to end with great sex. (...)* I'm just shy and don't feel like I've hung out with him outside the bedroom nearly enough to make plans to get together on any specific day.*





Salad Days said:


> After about two hours of messing around, I'm officially FWB with the guy I wanna have sex with on my birthday,





Salad Days said:


> I think it's safe to say I had the best sex in my almost 25 years of living.... the other night with my FWB. We've fucked multiple times and he always lasts super long, but this time it felt so intense for so long that it became too much for me/my brain couldn't keep up with what my body was experiencing and I had to stop him before he came (yes, I got him off with oral afterwards while he was still hard.)(...)
> I can't even fathom the idea of doing any of that right now because I'm still coming down from everything. But judging by him telling me he wanted me to come over even more often (it had only been a week since the last time we fucked,) I'm guessing I probably won't have to wait too long once I'm ready again.


I enjoyed your description a lot. It sounds fairly candid. You have a 'fuck plan' and go out executing it and then you come up into this virtual reality, telling the strangers behind avatars that you did it. You finally did it! Is it just me sensing that awful drama of the Enneagram 9 behind that facetious sexuality, sex action? As if you got your brain fucked out from this world into the etheric spheres of peaceful dissociation and then claim it as an achievement (Enneagram 3). You guys got drunk and told him that he can stuff you from behind. Not to bother but bring it on with full throttle from behind. And now you have a whole Se poesis with Sx explicitness to relate it all to us and entice our own sexual hunger... I wish you were closer to him in spirits, though.


----------



## Laguna

I just flashed my partner. And the results were favorable.
:tongue:


----------



## pwowq

Hypaspist said:


> Also, I still have a stupid crush on a former project partner of mine who's already moved out. Possibly unrelated. Possibly not.*
> 
> 
> 
> * = nothing's ever going to come of it, I just don't feel like/am too lazy to move on and forget about her.


Same here. Stupid crushes.


----------



## Kito

The stereotypical gay community and lifestyle surrounding it manages to piss me off more and more every day. There's two gay lads on X Factor this year (haven't watched, but heard from friends who have) who pretty much reinforce every negative stereotype and honestly perpetuate what they see as homophobia. Spoiler alert, finding someone's camp and overly exuberant personality annoying is NOT homophobia, it's being an average human being who finds obnoxious people hard to tolerate. I've only been out on the gay scene twice, and both times it merely felt like everything about pop culture condensed into one small subculture, then amplified a thousand times until it's metaphorically deafening. It didn't stop me from having fun and getting drunk, because sitting in a corner and whining about how you don't fit in your "own" subculture is a guaranteed way to alienate yourself from it further, but I could never exist in an LGBT space 100% sober and enjoy myself. If you're not a young, attractive gay man, there's a good chance you'll feel an outsider in LGBT culture, or even unwelcome. It's pretty much all about the G, the other three letters went out the window as soon as pop culture and queer culture started to mix. Some people go to the extent of saying that being gay is their defining personality trait, draining all other parts of their persona to the point that they become incredibly one dimensional. 

I will never approach someone like that and tell them to change, because that would go against everything LGBT rights have fought for over 50 years. But so long as there's a presumption that being anywhere under that umbrella term means you have to act like a sassy queen who don't give a fuck (until someone doesn't want to fuck you because they don't find that persona attractive, then you suddenly give a fuck and have to call them homophobic/camphobic/femmephobic, whatever the fuck else) then I'm going to remain pretty pissed off with where things have ended up.


----------



## leictreon

I'm way too _vanilla_ when it comes to sex and sexual tastes, and I confess some of the stuff here even kinda creeps me out.


----------



## Neokortex

Laguna said:


> I just flashed my partner. And the results were favorable.
> :tongue:


LOL. Did he pay in nature?


----------



## Perso Uno

leictreon said:


> I'm way too _vanilla_ when it comes to sex and sexual tastes, and I confess some of the stuff here even kinda creeps me out.


Come and let us corrupt you:wink:


----------



## leictreon

Perso Uno said:


> Come and let us corrupt you:wink:


Admittely, I find the idea of an experienced sexual partner "teaching me" the "dirty way" and even being captivated by my "pureness" (let me daydream!) kinda... hot.


----------



## Perso Uno

leictreon said:


> Admittely, I find the idea of an experienced sexual partner "teaching me" the "dirty way" and even being captivated by my "pureness" (let me daydream!) kinda... hot.


Well now you're just dirty talking me.... :blushed:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Quantum entanglement regarding my shorts. Things went right through solid objects.


----------



## Asmodaeus

For some reason, I love it when women talk dirty during sex. I find it so erotic; especially when my sexual partner in turn and I are facing one another while she’s riding me. It’s such a major turn-on which invariably makes me even hornier.


----------



## Laguna

Neokortex said:


> LOL. Did he pay in nature?


I don't kiss and tell.
:tongue:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Got so drunk last night that I started texting my FWB with dirty talk. Normally I'd never be that bold. He seemed to respond positively to it and told me he'd jacked off 5 times that day after thinking about me going down on him and him doing me from behind. Then, while talking to him, I put on some and got off 3 times myself. 

Just hope I didn't sound like an idiot. I mean I know I made sense thanks to autocorrect but I'm not the type to dirty talk often because of my anxiety, so I'm scared I might have sounded kind of nerdy/inexperienced. XD A part of me wishes I acted the way in bed sober I do intoxicated, though. I'm so much more kinky/suggestive/erotic. Drunk me has no reservations about going all out and the concept of embarrassment, treating a dick like it's a giant ice cube after I've been walking around the Sahara.


----------



## WardRhiannon

Had a one-night-stand last night. I haven't had any action in a long time, so it was a bit awkward. I don't regret it, but it wasn't that bad and I would have gotten off if he had just lasted a bit longer.


----------



## Neokortex

Laguna said:


> I don't kiss and tell.
> :tongue:


U just did. Ha-ha! D


----------



## Neokortex

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Quantum entanglement regarding my shorts. Things went right through solid objects.


Wut??? xDDDDD

The jizz in my pants song. lol


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Some the comments and stories I've read here are hot as hell. :blushed:


----------



## ECM

Sheik said:


> I apparently really like switching.
> 
> I flew across the country to see him. On our last night together I bought him a toy and fucked him with it, then he pinned me down and shoved his fat cock deep inside me (he's so thick I had to hold him back until I could get used to his size, which was awkward, but I'm petite so it happens). Then he treated me like a cumslut, throatfucking me and cumming, then I made him cumswap and kiss me while immediately fucking me. I never thought I'd like this dominance play but it turns me on so much when I can take control of him and then he has his way with me. I've never squirted so hard, it went through the towel and even onto the pillows (I was so embarrassed!) but it felt so good I couldn't help myself! I feel bad that now his mattress is soaked with cum....whoops. Haha, totally worth it!


Don't feel bad about the soaking of the mattress. That's hot. If I was that guy I'd be happy to have such a souvenir to remind me of such great times. xD


----------



## sfj1996

my sexual fantasy would be to find a gal who is into swinging. I would really love that. How do you even discuss or get into swinging anyways?


----------



## sfj1996

Jeanna Yates said:


> -I started masturbating when I was 4 or 5 years old.
> -I am straight, but I find the female body very alluring. I like to bring another female into the bedroom sporadically.
> -I really like to watch porn. The ones that I like are 2 guys on 1 girl, gang bangs, double penetration, and the really rough sex. I also fantasize about these things when I masturbate, but the idea of me actually fucking more than one guy at a time repels me. I do like to get rough, but not like on some of the porn I've watched. I most definitely do not like to be choked. I have yet to try anal. I wanted to try it with my ex, but he said he didn't like it.
> -Even though being eaten out feels good, I have never had an orgasm when on the receiving end of oral sex, but I cum very easily during intercourse.
> -Giving head really turns me on
> -I masturbate in random places. I masturbated when I was alone on a ski lift, in the passenger seat of a coworker's car (he thought I was asleep, and I was covered with a pillow and blanket), public restrooms, driving my car
> -I also like having sex, and giving my guy head in random places
> -I do not need sex, but when I get it, I want it all the time. It seems like I'm trying to catch up on all the sex I missed when I wasn't with someone.
> -Almost all of my fantasies entails me being dominated. Though I have never found anyone who I have felt comfortable sharing that with, but I don't find any other problems with informing a guy on what I like in the bedroom.
> -Even though I enjoy sex better when I feel there's a connection between us, and I have truly cared for the men that I have had relationships with, I have never been in love. I find it very difficult to fully open all aspects of myself to others. My sister and brother are the only people that I trust absolutely.


How did you learn to mastrabate when you were 4 or 5???


----------



## sfj1996

Another of my fantasies is to be seduced by a girl or experienced woman. The idea of that just turns me on and makes me really horny for some reason.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

That moment when your period comes on the very day you knew you were getting some. I'm partly mad because, I knew I was getting some. But I'm relieved also. It was late and I couldn't even be too concerned because they're irregular sometimes, but over a month ago I let a friend fuck me without a condom and I just took a morning after pill later that day ("That's so stupid." I know and it's not something I do often. We were just already in bed after having had sex with the last condom the night before, and he agreed to split the cost of the pill.)

Still tempted to just go over to this guy's house and give him oral so I can do something. I've done that for 3 different guys when I couldn't get anything myself. But it might be a little too frustrating because I've been anticipating this almost all week.


----------



## WhoIsJake

My girlfriend gave me oral for 2 hours while I was on pain medication. My innocent mother was in the same house, asleep in her bed. I feel guilty but at the same time it was yet another wonderful adventure. 

Since it was practically impossible for her to get me off while being so high, for the first time ever in my life, she curled up beside me, whispered in my ear the naughtiest things while intimately caressing all over my body, my chest hair, my thighs, all around basically, while I stroked myself. You could just feel the hot kinky steamy atmosphere. Damn.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Toying more with the idea of anal lately. I did it a couple times successfully years ago with my ex but never since. I let the last couple guys I did anything with finger fuck my ass and even though I know that's not really an accurate representation of how the average dick feels, it's at least a good intro/part of prep, anyway.

Speaking of, I gave oral to the first other guy I've been with since starting this FWB thing last night. I never really try to make sex happen (I just don't usually refuse it,) but I figure it's best that I mess around with people other than him so I don't allow myself to fall into the mindset that this is an exclusive thing. Both guys have their great points but this guy cuddled and kissed me a lot more afterwards which I love. Not to mention I sucked him off for like an hour apparently (I don't know when I started. He just told me it had been an hour once I stopped) which is probably a record for me. The first time I went down on a guy -- my ex -- I could only use my mouth for like 15 seconds at a time maybe before my jaw started to hurt. Now I have no issue going for probably what is minutes without having to switch to my hands for a sec. 

Lastly, I had period sex for the first time ever with my FWB a few nights ago. And it was liberating to not have a guy freak out over the blood; a guy who recognizes that it's not acid ready to melt his dick off.


----------



## kaleidoscope

I got this gorgeous vibrator a year or so ago. What's odd is, I didn't touch it this entire time. It sounds silly considering how much I _love_ actual penetration, but it was somehow.. intimidating? I guess psychologically, I relied on a partner in that realm for some reason, and I just told myself I'd explore that aspect of my sexuality with them. Plus, clit stimulation with my fingers was doing a fine job getting me off. 

Recently though, I got to know my MONA. And holy fuck, it's like I'm learning so much more about my body, what feels good, G-spot stimulation and getting there.. having absolutely mind-blowing orgasms. They feel deeper, so much more intense. It's also weirdly empowering. 

It doesn't really help the penis craving, buuuut let's not get greedy kalei.


----------



## Perso Uno

Woman that is close to, or in her 50's: I want you to bend me over, spank me and ravage me next week.

hour later*
Some older dude to another dude: I wonder if women her age even like sex anymore? 
Other older dude: Of course not! They're all ice cold! 
Me internally*


----------



## Laguna

Very wanting today. If you are my partner today- you're a lucky man.
:tongue:


----------



## Neokortex

Laguna said:


> Very wanting today. If you are my partner today- you're a lucky man.
> :tongue:


There's unfortunately only one lucky man, though, and that's your real partner! D ((


----------



## Laguna

Neokortex said:


> There's unfortunately only one lucky man, though, and that's your real partner! D ((


And I just got home. Time to brush teeth, undress and - well- we'll see.
:blushed:


----------



## Super Luigi

I feel like being flirty right now.


----------



## Riven

sfj1996 said:


> How did you learn to mastrabate when you were 4 or 5???


Probably by accident. They either accidentally discover porn online, or, while trying to figure out their genitals, they stimulate themselves in the process.


----------



## Tropes

So I've been having a fantasy about someone I find extremely *un*attractive. I can't explain it... I think it might be a power thing, she works under me (Which also means I can't actually do anything about it). But I just keep imagining her offering to suck my dick with the same nonchalant professional and helpful tone she offers to make me coffee. This boss thing is growing on me in weird ways...

Promotions to authority positions should come with an FDA warning: At high risk of sexual fetish.


----------



## Zulnex

Well, I am 34 years old and have never been intimate with a girl. Still saving myself for the right one... And I'll wait no matter how long it takes.


----------



## Jamaia

kaleidoscope said:


> I got this gorgeous vibrator a year or so ago. What's odd is, I didn't touch it this entire time. It sounds silly considering how much I _love_ actual penetration, but it was somehow.. intimidating? I guess psychologically, I relied on a partner in that realm for some reason, and I just told myself I'd explore that aspect of my sexuality with them. Plus, clit stimulation with my fingers was doing a fine job getting me off.
> 
> Recently though, I got to know my MONA. And holy fuck, it's like I'm learning so much more about my body, what feels good, G-spot stimulation and getting there.. having absolutely mind-blowing orgasms. They feel deeper, so much more intense. It's also weirdly empowering.
> 
> It doesn't really help the penis craving, buuuut let's not get greedy kalei.


Is it one of those LELO things?


----------



## kaleidoscope

Jamaia said:


> Is it one of those LELO things?


Yep! (Thinking of making a thread about that, but I'm wondering how many people will contribute..)


----------



## Laguna

When he jumps your bones because he is still turned on by what you did the night before.
:couple_inlove:


----------



## Jamaia

kaleidoscope said:


> Yep! (Thinking of making a thread about that, but I'm wondering how many people will contribute..)


This was the confession thread, amirite, so... Lelo thingy would be what I'd be buying if I was buying. I don't usually like toys. I've had a few different kinds and I just don't like the feel.


----------



## Hypaspist

Trying to get turned on October/November:

Me: Whoa fuck that shit's hot! 
TV: It's election season. Get informed. [politician starts talking]
Me: Aaaaaaand it's gone. Gah-fucking-dammit. Why even bother?

On a side note, I've come to appreciate the urgent lasagna recipe requests in the PH comments section. There's more action going on down there (hyuck!) than in most of the videos.


----------



## Neokortex

Laguna said:


> And I just got home. Time to brush teeth, undress and - well- we'll see.
> :blushed:


Write HIS fantasies down, maybe that'll help get us off as well. DDD
And then with capital letters: "I'm already taken, DUUUUH!!"


----------



## Laguna

Neokortex said:


> Write HIS fantasies down, maybe that'll help get us off as well. DDD
> And then with capital letters: "I'm already taken, DUUUUH!!"


lol


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Society expects too much of me. I cannot bear to witness the outcome.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Jamaia said:


> This was the confession thread, amirite, so... Lelo thingy would be what I'd be buying if I was buying. I don't usually like toys. I've had a few different kinds and I just don't like the feel.


Yeah, LELO is great quality! My MONA is so powerful and has an amazing curve. She helps me hit the double digits easily. :3

When you say you don't like the feel, what do you mean? Elaborate.


----------



## Purrfessor

It's weird how much my sexual interest has changed over time. It's mostly due to healing wounds inflicting on me since childhood. I used to be into being a submissive and then I used to be into being a dominant and now I don't even like that dynamic because it feels like it exists just to make you feel whole and selfishly good but these days I feel whole and happy just naturally. 

Now it's like I want to spread that happiness? Just have sex with everybody. It's weird. It feels like sex is this "handshake" - "hey nice to meet you, what kind of person are you really?" I don't think I would trust my opinion of somebody until after I had sex with them and their true colors show. And the other thing is there is no shame about it. So even if I have sex with someone I don't like then I would simply not have sex with them again. And if they don't like me then it's the same.

It's weird how much sex has transformed from a personal desire for escape/healing/pleasure/venting to a desire for understanding other people. 

I guess it's because I stopped trying to connect with people at a deeper level than physical. And we are all physically the same so it's possible to connect with everybody. Why would I stop trying to connect with others deeper than that? Well I accepted the loneliness that comes with being unique. I feel like my uniqueness is personal and no one could ever understand it and trying to get them to will only lead to failure and disappointment. And waste my energy.


----------



## Perso Uno

Stelliferous said:


> It's weird how much my sexual interest has changed over time. It's mostly due to healing wounds inflicting on me since childhood. I used to be into being a submissive and then I used to be into being a dominant and now I don't even like that dynamic because it feels like it exists just to make you feel whole and selfishly good but these days I feel whole and happy just naturally.
> 
> Now it's like I want to spread that happiness? Just have sex with everybody. It's weird. It feels like sex is this "handshake" - "hey nice to meet you, what kind of person are you really?" I don't think I would trust my opinion of somebody until after I had sex with them and their true colors show. And the other thing is there is no shame about it. So even if I have sex with someone I don't like then I would simply not have sex with them again. And if they don't like me then it's the same.
> 
> It's weird how much sex has transformed from a personal desire for escape/healing/pleasure/venting to a desire for understanding other people.
> 
> I guess it's because I stopped trying to connect with people at a deeper level than physical. And we are all physically the same so it's possible to connect with everybody. Why would I stop trying to connect with others deeper than that? Well I accepted the loneliness that comes with being unique. I feel like my uniqueness is personal and no one could ever understand it and trying to get them to will only lead to failure and disappointment. And waste my energy.



Damn that's kind of how it transformed for me as well. But I will say that finding someone to understand you is possible. I've only ever found 2 people that I've ever truly clicked with right away, but they're out there. 

And there are other people that will come to understand you over time, there are plenty of those kinds of people. It just takes an ungodly amount of patience :happy:


----------



## WhoIsJake

I feel like if it weren't for my sexual addiction I would never have relationships. For instance, I do enjoy my current girl, when we hangout its fun. But for the most part, I can't deny that sex is the motivator. Coincidentally, I think she started in the same boat but began leaning more towards just doing things with me in general, like date activities. 

Keep in mind this is nothing against her. Alot of times even my friends have to do serious convincing to get me to hangout.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamaia

kaleidoscope said:


> Yeah, LELO is great quality! My MONA is so powerful and has an amazing curve. She helps me hit the double digits easily. :3
> 
> When you say you don't like the feel, what do you mean? Elaborate.


Well the typical jelly material is just gross. Good quality silicone less so but the problem with silicone is the hardness. My disappointment with toys might be a user error though, now that I'm thinking about it, maybe I shouldn't expect the toy to be or do anything special and only introduce the toy when thoroughly aroused. I think I've used them a bit wrong.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The bisexual lesbian married female at my school asked if I was a virgin.
I don't know why though. Trying to stick me into the paradigm or something?
My friend assumed that I had a girlfriend at least once. He had given no reason why.
There is a spilt opinion on whether or not I am attractive or merely average.
I favor the average opinion, not only because that is what I was told once by one of the females I was attracted to. I have nothing to brag about according to her. That was revealing. Not that I ever thought I did. That's really the opinion that counts, not that of a male stranger on the Internet, except those typically match.
Plus, the reality suggests it is the case. There is no evidence that I attract anyone. I would also feel less bad if I knew I didn't waste a good human body like I will.
This is all a distraction away from the issue of behavior. My behavior is fully untenable for the purpose of attraction. The only change I would make in my behavior is reducing its intensity because that is a flaw. I cannot help but read things incorrectly or measure something incorrectly. The only chance I would have is with someone who is just as bad. I can scarcely interact with a normal person. I don't come off as another person, I use the term "circus act." Something very weird but potentially entertaining. These are just toy words, people want to feel a connection that I would not give them out of preference. This is all unlikely to change.
But to be honest, it is not like I am someone who needs a pick up artist. Not like someone who gets the mate for a moment but then she gives a faulty or disingenous excuse to leave. I don't even try. All the times that I have tried I have failed and with each subsequent failure, the negative effects upon me have been amplified.
This is a point where I would no longer say the trademark phrase, "if somebody finds me then that's fine, if not, that is also fine." Now it would be more like, "if somebody finds me, they should stay away for their own sake." I have destroyed all of the on-par with level female relationships I have had already. Including one that I quite valued, perhaps not officially over but it will be gone, believe me it will be gone.
Sometimes it does a service to write things down. Not to be open and receptive to support, which likely does not exist anyway. But just for the brief feeling of contentment it brings.
Good day.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

I could explain the situation in detail, because I tend to be private lol, but not there, but she is, more in fact, when I'm more introverted. I care way less what others think. 
I think there's been provocation. But I wouldn't mind trying. Not that shy in private. She pushed it, looking aggressive but it was so not, anyway, to tie me up. Not something I like just per se. Maybe knowing her more, trusting. But I would like to do that to her. And I could understand the reticence as she prefers control as I do, generally speaking. There it's important to know who you have in front of you. I can enjoy exploring, but a "vanilla" way, that term is so pejorative. You can be vanilla and kinky. For instance, no violence and humiliation - out of kids and animals, that is totally disgusting - I mean by that even consensual, not towards me, but I couldn't do it to someone else, even if that's what they wanted. 

What about getting to know each other before? I know, so overrated. Yet, that's when sex is awesome for both. Or more, not criticizing others' habits. Ball in your camp.


----------



## Asmodaeus

For more than a week while we were holidaying together, I slept with the woman I’ve been dating. The thing is I didn’t even lift a finger to hold her hand, let alone have sex. Probably due to a certain degree of emotional reluctance, I just didn’t want to deepen the level of intimacy for the time being.

I could tell she was somewhat puzzled but I REALLY find her pretty attractive so I decided to be explicit about it –which she liked– but I hope she doesn’t feel bad bc I genuinely care about her. 

The bottom-line is… I kind of wonder if I’m becoming asexual or if this has to do with the fact that I’m more impersonal than ever before…


----------



## Catwalk

I forget consistently trying to fingerbang with claws / Stilleto almond shaped nails is not going to work -- but for $42, it is best to stfu about it (&) resort to old fashion tedious regime. I should discontinue draining my money on aesthetic nonsense with no utility -- goodnight; going shopping.


----------



## Mzku

Icy Heart said:


> For more than a week while we were holidaying together, I slept with the woman I’ve been dating. The thing is I didn’t even lift a finger to hold her hand, let alone have sex. Probably due to a certain degree of emotional reluctance, I just didn’t want to deepen the level of intimacy for the time being.
> 
> I could tell she was somewhat puzzled but I REALLY find her pretty attractive so I decided to be explicit about it –which she liked– but I hope she doesn’t feel bad bc I genuinely care about her.
> 
> The bottom-line is… I kind of wonder if I’m becoming asexual or if this has to do with the fact that I’m more impersonal than ever before…


ive kinda been pondering if its an adverse effect of having sex constantly drilled into us by culture. various effects are starting to show? granted age and nature do enough on their own but my general thoughts of sex are lackluster to say the least.

dont get me wrong, id bang the back out of some trim if i had the chance, but my actual dilemna is i wouldnt put much (if any, whatsoever) thought into it, and that feels so "off" its not funny.

sexual apathy. did not see that one coming. (no pun intended)

in any case, for your situation specifically, maybe its not that you arent into it its just that you arent in any real rush or the thoughts/feelings/situations you subconsciously need to pass that checkpoint/goal line havent been met yet?

hope that works out for you either way.


----------



## kaleidoscope

The guy I'm currently dating is in for a surprise. We are texting, and he's telling me to get some rest and fight my cold before our next date. I responded with a playful "Yes sir!" and he goes: "Wow, that's a side of you I haven't seen before.. submissive kaleidoscope"

:laughing: 

Then he proceeded to tease me about bossy I am. I find it amusing how different I can come across outside the bedroom: I'm assertive, I know what I want and I just go for it. I don't mind initiating at all, I love planning dates, I'm pretty confident, etc. I playfully assert myself, and not so playfully if the situation warrants it. But in the bedroom, if someone knows how to tap into that side of me and the dynamic is natural, I absolutely melt and turn into the most submissive, docile, pleasing brat ever. Then they can do absolutely terrible things to me. :love_heart:

Hopefully, he's one of those guys who enjoy discovering I'm secretly submissive..


----------



## Aquiline

I've spent quite a bit of time in polyamorous communities around the world, mostly as an observer. Interesting dynamics.


----------



## Tropes

Acataleptic said:


> I've spent quite a bit of time in polyamorous communities around the world, mostly as an observer. Interesting dynamics.












Edit: @Acataleptic - I wasn't sarcastic, I genuinely want to know more. Giving such a loaded sentence here is like an astronomer saying "So tired, finding definitive proof of several advanced alien civilizations is exhausting" in the "How was your day?" thread. You can't just say something this loaded and not expand on that, that's just cruel.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Icy Heart said:


> For more than a week while we were holidaying together, I slept with the woman I’ve been dating. The thing is I didn’t even lift a finger to hold her hand, let alone have sex. Probably due to a certain degree of emotional reluctance, I just didn’t want to deepen the level of intimacy for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> I could tell she was somewhat puzzled but I REALLY find her pretty attractive so I decided to be explicit about it –which she liked– but I hope she doesn’t feel bad bc I genuinely care about her.
> 
> The bottom-line is… I kind of wonder if I’m becoming asexual or if this has to do with the fact that I’m more impersonal than ever before…


Could it be a fear of intimacy? Or a fear of ruining what's there (like intimacy is going to lead you down a rabbit hole and you'd rather keep the status quo going?) 

Or the 'not in a rush' thing (maybe a combination of those things, since rushing generally doesn't lead to the best outcomes). 



Mzku said:


> ive kinda been pondering if its an adverse effect of having sex constantly drilled into us by culture. various effects are starting to show? granted age and nature do enough on their own but my general thoughts of sex are lackluster to say the least.


I think there's some truth to that, the more something is drilled into you (pun also not intended lol), it can turn into being overwhelmed or overstimulated.

I was once dragged to a burlesque club against my will, full on nudity and everything too (apparently that isnt technically legal and they kept telling people not to post pics online so the place doesnt get shut down..lol). For all intents and purposes I was asexual for the duration of that. :laughing:


----------



## Perso Uno

kaleidoscope said:


> The guy I'm currently dating is in for a surprise. We are texting, and he's telling me to get some rest and fight my cold before our next date. I responded with a playful "Yes sir!" and he goes: "Wow, that's a side of you I haven't seen before.. submissive kaleidoscope"
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Then he proceeded to tease me about bossy I am. I find it amusing how different I can come across outside the bedroom: I'm assertive, I know what I want and I just go for it. I don't mind initiating at all, I love planning dates, I'm pretty confident, etc. I playfully assert myself, and not so playfully if the situation warrants it. But in the bedroom, if someone knows how to tap into that side of me and the dynamic is natural, I absolutely melt and turn into the most submissive, docile, pleasing brat ever. Then they can do absolutely terrible things to me. :love_heart:
> 
> Hopefully, he's one of those guys who enjoy discovering I'm secretly submissive..



You sound a lot like the girl I'm going to go see this weekend. She's hugely independent and [so she says, and is sometimes] dominant in the bedroom, but she's hardly ever dominant with me. She's always super submissive. 

I hate to admit that, that's a huge guilty pleasure of mine :blushed:
Her: I've always been the dominant one but for some reason I'm always so submissive around you
Gawd I got an amazing ego boner from hearing that.


Plus she's an awesome person all around :happy:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I came while he was choking me out and fucking me last night, but there orgasm was cut short. I started shrieking. I was really high and it was a new sensation. I came super hard and it felt like nothing I've experienced before. The shrieking freaked him out, so he stopped, but I wish he didn't. 

It was weird. I never came like that before. I got both of us so wet. Just wish he hasn't stopped


----------



## Aquiline

Tonight Someone Dies said:


> I wasn't sarcastic, I genuinely want to know more. Giving such a loaded sentence here is like an astronomer saying "So tired, finding definitive proof of several advanced alien civilizations is exhausting" in the "How was your day?" thread. You can't just say something this loaded and not expand on that, that's just cruel.


Sorry, been busy. What do you want to know? I ended up living near one such community in Europe, got curious and started hanging out. Visited/lived in others after that. It's an interesting dynamic when there initially isn't any established framework for relationships, you sort of float in zero gravity and try to get your bearings. Frameworks tend to establish themselves after a while though, even if they differ from mainstream frameworks.


----------



## Tropes

Acataleptic said:


> Sorry, been busy. What do you want to know? I ended up living near one such community in Europe, got curious and started hanging out. Visited/lived in others after that. It's an interesting dynamic when there initially isn't any established framework for relationships, you sort of float in zero gravity and try to get your bearings. Frameworks tend to establish themselves after a while though, even if they differ from mainstream frameworks.


You kept finding them coincidentally or did you seek them out through a network/community after you got to know the first? What is the number range of regular participants? Is their a clear state of alpha couples with beta lovers or was it more of a free for all? Did any of them raise children together? Did you participate?

I've known poly individuals and I've known the theory, but I've never known a fully matured poly community.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Mzku said:


> ive kinda been pondering if its an adverse effect of having sex constantly drilled into us by culture. various effects are starting to show? granted age and nature do enough on their own but my general thoughts of sex are lackluster to say the least.
> 
> dont get me wrong, id bang the back out of some trim if i had the chance, but my actual dilemna is i wouldnt put much (if any, whatsoever) thought into it, and that feels so "off" its not funny.
> 
> sexual apathy. did not see that one coming. (no pun intended)
> 
> in any case, for your situation specifically, maybe its not that you arent into it its just that you arent in any real rush or the thoughts/feelings/situations you subconsciously need to pass that checkpoint/goal line havent been met yet?
> 
> hope that works out for you either way.





NinjaBladesOfDoom said:


> Could it be a fear of intimacy? Or a fear of ruining what's there (like intimacy is going to lead you down a rabbit hole and you'd rather keep the status quo going?)
> 
> Or the 'not in a rush' thing (maybe a combination of those things, since rushing generally doesn't lead to the best outcomes).
> 
> 
> I think there's some truth to that, the more something is drilled into you (pun also not intended lol), it can turn into being overwhelmed or overstimulated.
> 
> I was once dragged to a burlesque club against my will, full on nudity and everything too (apparently that isnt technically legal and they kept telling people not to post pics online so the place doesnt get shut down..lol). For all intents and purposes I was asexual for the duration of that. :laughing:


I think your explanations make sense. Emotional intimacy is often challenging since it implies baring one’s own soul. Also, I seldom make the first move and my partner comes from a VERY traditional background where women aren’t supposed to initiate. Maybe as a result of this, things didn’t escalate (i.e. impasse). 

Paradoxically, I find impersonal sex (FWBs and one-night stands) much easier to handle, prolly bc it’s a lot simpler: it only requires two people willing to have a mutually pleasurable experience. As long as it’s done responsibly, undesirable consequences should be minimal. 

However, I must admit ‘making love’ is considerably superior and substantially more gratifying because it involves a deeper level of connection (no pun intended LOL).


----------



## Purrfessor

Kito said:


> Is there any need whatsoever to act so miserable about this? I respect your preference as much as you respect mine, jesus.


??????? What


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Not sure how I managed to focus at work today. I spent Saturday afternoon through Sunday morning accompanying a recently-made guy friend while he house-sat/having sex on and off about three times. The second time, while he was doing me from behind, he unexpectedly lifted my hips to thrust into me so incredibly deep and fast until he came. After, I couldn't do anything but collapse onto the bed and curl up, shaking. We fell asleep with us both laying down trying to catch our breath, but he did it again for me when we woke up (I wanted it even though I was sore from the first time. I felt so raw and sensitive all day today which turned me on more because it was a reminder of him beating it up for an amount of time I can't recall.) I can't describe the sensation the way I want to. It was just absolute ecstasy. 

I wish this could be a regular thing, me going to a guy friend's house and spending the weekend in bed having sex at random times, only getting out of bed to eat or drink or whatever, until our bodies finally quit on us or until we have to depart. I've had the pleasure 3 times so far with three different guys but the first doesn't truly count as it wasn't nearly as good as it was with the other two. Still, I loved the feeling of not even paying attention to what time it was. All we had to do was act on impulse when we felt like it. Those moments are so few and far between.


----------



## mimesis

Stelliferous said:


> I know that. But I don't think penetration is a necessary component in feeling emotionally and mentally vulnerable. I think a person can achieve that state without physical "force."
> 
> Its kind of like saying you are sorry to someone, it may not be easy because you have this armor of pride, but you can be genuine in apology to them if you let yourself feel vulnerable and open about the wrong you have committed. You don't need someone to slap you and say, "apologize!!" in order to do it. Vulnerability is mostly a battle with yourself. And you can fight yourself just as well as someone can fight you.
> 
> These tantric "devotees" should know that. Claiming penetration is the only way to be at one with the flow of energy is like saying the only way to feel in control is to penetrate.


Well, you don't sound in control of your penetration nor tranquility. 

I think Kito was describing his experience of attuning to and enabling the opposite, receptive, feminine energy as a man and he described and compared his experience of both Yin and Yang in a homosexual relation, beyond the merely physical experience. In a similar vein, I'd figure that a lesbian couple is just as much Yin and Yang, rather than Yin alone, just like you can switch polarity as a heterosexual couple.

On an energetic level, even without physical sexual intercourse, and regardless of genotypic or phenotypic sex, the masculine energy is still penetrating, active and light and complementary to the feminine energetic charge.


----------



## jetser

I like sex.


----------



## leftover crack

*Sexual Fantasy Confession*

Alright guys, It’s my turn now--I need to get some things outta my head. Please don’t laugh, ok? No but seriously, I’ve had this really crazy dream and I don’t know how to feel about it. Please don’t laugh. Promise me you won’t laugh, ok?


----------



## Neokortex

Neverontime said:


> Her looking like me made me think it was me. Then all the rational reasons why it wasn't me followed in the seconds afterwards.


I thought you had had videos uploaded somewhere and the one you saw resembled one of yours. Have you ever merely entertained the idea?


----------



## Kynx

Neokortex said:


> I thought you had had videos uploaded somewhere and the one you saw resembled one of yours. Have you ever merely entertained the idea?


I wouldn't upload videos, no.


----------



## kaleidoscope

That moment when you're showering and you discover random bruises and hickies on your body. My favorite feeling of all time is that soreness and ache in my breasts after someone's abused them. :blushed: I love those kinds of reminders so much.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

I don't know whats wrong with me or if there's anything wrong with me at all. I just don't want to fuck someone unless I have a really strong emotional attachment and I think the relationship is going somewhere. I mean I want to fuck them, but when we get into bed and we get into it, if I'm not _Feeling you_ I'm not doing you. 

I use to think it was frustrating but then I started to give it a shot and then the sex frustrated me and when you break it off with someone who just wants casual sex they say the meanest things. "You fat asshole, don't you know I'm giving up big dick to be with you?"

Jeez, like that's going to make this situation better. 

Screw you, actually screw someone else. 

I don't do casual sex.


She texted me the day after to apologize and wanted to give it another shot.

Ugh maybe I was born in the wrong century.

Christians don't want to have sex and everyone else wants to have sex within the first few weeks.


----------



## Neokortex

Neverontime said:


> I wouldn't upload videos, no.


Then it must be taken as a huge synchronicity that you found a video with someone who looked so much like you and that even the background was emphasizing semblance that got you perplexed for a sec and eventually inspired to post it here as a sexual confession. Lesson learned: straight females do watch amateur sexual videos of other females.


----------



## Neokortex

talon235 said:


> She texted me the day after to apologize and wanted to give it another shot.
> 
> Ugh maybe I was born in the wrong century.
> 
> Christians don't want to have sex and everyone else wants to have sex within the first few weeks.


... and if you call it off once then you ruined it for good! DD Yea, pretty bad century. When people text around with these intimate matters instead of telling you face to face or at least directly over the phone. Where has all that interpersonality, intimacy, trust gone?


----------



## Purrfessor

talon235 said:


> I don't know whats wrong with me or if there's anything wrong with me at all. I just don't want to fuck someone unless I have a really strong emotional attachment and I think the relationship is going somewhere. I mean I want to fuck them, but when we get into bed and we get into it, if I'm not _Feeling you_ I'm not doing you.
> 
> I use to think it was frustrating but then I started to give it a shot and then the sex frustrated me and when you break it off with someone who just wants casual sex they say the meanest things. "You fat asshole, don't you know I'm giving up big dick to be with you?"
> 
> Jeez, like that's going to make this situation better.
> 
> Screw you, actually screw someone else.
> 
> I don't do casual sex.
> 
> 
> She texted me the day after to apologize and wanted to give it another shot.
> 
> Ugh maybe I was born in the wrong century.
> 
> Christians don't want to have sex and everyone else wants to have sex within the first few weeks.


Nah nothing is wrong with you. You want to be with someone who isn't corrupted with pride. Pride is a bubble to hide in and I don't blame you for not wanting to have sex with someone in a bubble. It's not very intimate.


----------



## Kynx

Neokortex said:


> Then it must be taken as a huge synchronicity that you found a video with someone who looked so much like you and that even the background was emphasizing semblance that got you perplexed for a sec and eventually inspired to post it here as a sexual confession. Lesson learned: straight females do watch amateur sexual videos of other females.


The background wasn't similar. 

You didn't know that straight women would watch straight porn?


----------



## Angina Jolie

Not necessarily a sexual confession (though akhem akhem), but gosh I have such a crush on this guy. I don't even care what he's talking about (mainly PUA culture), but ever since I saw the first video of his I've been smitten FOR NO ACTUAL REASON. It's not like I smelled his feromones from afar and my reptilian brain was all convinced this will do as a baby daddy. So what?
I don't know. He's kinda a bit awkward which is adorable, good looking which doesn't hurt. There's also that weird little accent that is puzzling. But mostly I think it's about his open energy. Like I feel you could really connect with him, like he would want it.

Ok this has probably been a weird post. I hope I'm not the only one who's ever fallen for something so ridiculous. BUT AAWW


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

My birthday sex was everything. FWB ate me out and fucked me so much I almost literally lost my mind and had to force myself to finally go home because he's completely relentless/I would've ended up ignoring my family coming over today just to keep at it.

Every time we got done fucking, and I'd be laying there spent, he'd get back down between my legs and lick my clit like it was his last meal (while making the sexiest sounds) until I was ready again even when I thought I was done. Spank bank material until the next time. I ended up telling him that I doubt I'll ever fuck someone else as good as him (the sort of thing I'd usually never say, because it's thinking too far ahead.)


----------



## Neokortex

Neverontime said:


> The background wasn't similar.
> 
> You didn't know that straight women would watch straight porn?


I knew they watched straight porn. I didn't know they watched girls going solo. And I didn't know it is so easy to confuse someone doing a recording with yourself even if you have not done any recording like that, of yourself, ever. Did it get you off at least?


----------



## Neokortex

pomPOM said:


> Not necessarily a sexual confession (though akhem akhem), but gosh I have such a crush on this guy. I don't even care what he's talking about (mainly PUA culture), but ever since I saw the first video of his I've been smitten FOR NO ACTUAL REASON. It's not like I smelled his feromones from afar and my reptilian brain was all convinced this will do as a baby daddy. So what?
> I don't know. He's kinda a bit awkward which is adorable, good looking which doesn't hurt. There's also that weird little accent that is puzzling. But mostly I think it's about his open energy. Like I feel you could really connect with him, like he would want it.
> 
> Ok this has probably been a weird post. I hope I'm not the only one who's ever fallen for something so ridiculous. BUT AAWW


Write him what you just wrote here (about wanting to have children and stuff) and you'll make him work his ass hard out of his laziness and youtube preoccupations, you'll see.


----------



## Kynx

Neokortex said:


> I knew they watched straight porn. I didn't know they watched girls going solo. And I didn't know it is so easy to confuse someone doing a recording with yourself even if you have not done any recording like that, of yourself, ever. Did it get you off at least?


No, she wasn't very good.


----------



## Neokortex

Neverontime said:


> No, she wasn't very good.


Have you ever come across any juicy one? I may check out your tastes. DD


----------



## Neokortex

Man, is it just me, but this reddit is full of discontent INFPs???


----------



## atamagasuita

Because im in a leaverbuster waiting line. Im gonna first confess my past sexual life. Some parts of it. 

When i was a teenager, i am a deeply curious kid. Like i always snoop at my brother's porn collection at his locked room. I usually climb from a room to the next just to do that. I'm really quite adventurous and curious. I really wanted to know everything about sex. But ofcourse not the intention of doing it. I also love to watch porn. Cus during those times of school, porn is really a very popular pastime in my own experience. Eventhough imma girl. XD i feel like a guy. Im kinda comfortable watching porn with guy friends. But ofcourse it's just nothing, cus they think of me as a guy anyways. Lol. 

So there there.. 

Until i got a boyfriend. Well from peer pressure, and just out of depression. My boyfriend was an introvert. He's very nice. But doesn't know about sex that much. I bought him kamasutra. I thought him how to kiss. Everything. 

I remember the time, i used to hangout at his place, as im playing something he's doing something with me.. Which is very kinky. Me too i do the same thing with him. 

We do something at the back of my friends car without my friend's knowledge. 

We do something at the park. 

Wild wild teenage days.

We experiment lots of positions. We're very much curious individuals. Well, me.  

I know how to please him so well, but then.. His performance wasn't that much good. Haha. His cunnilungus doesn't satisfy me. 

He's so gentle. I like it kinda rough. But then, it's just okay. He's still young and he's also learning in the process. I intend to make him a sex machine for me. XD 

Anyway we're on the same age. So i just feel like im older cus i know a lot for that age. XD 

I remember to give him hickeys everyday, and my classmates are so shocked.. And started to give hickeys with their partners as well. Hahaha. 

Until we break up. The end.


----------



## Kynx

Neokortex said:


> Have you ever come across any juicy one? I may check out your tastes. DD


Not so much that I remember any specifically. I tend to hit it and quit it. :happy:


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

i've been incredibly horny since my break up of a month ago and it's so fucking unbearable. KILL ME.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Neokortex said:


> Man, is it just me, but this reddit is full of discontent INFPs???


Nah. This isn't reddit. 

I show up every once and awhile. I'm only a little discontent. I started hitting on one of *my little brothers life long friend*s today. She's also *my mothers best friend's daughter.* She responded reciprocatively. I'm not usually into asian women but this sort of "omg we can't tell them" mentality is very arousing. Plus... she's grown up to be pretty cute and our mothers use to joke around (I think) that we should get together. Jeez she used to be a little plain *when we were kids*. How judgemental of me back then. 

Man I've watched too much porn. Look at all the new porn titles I came up with.


----------



## 6007

my friend is trying to convince me to do audio porn. likes my voice i guess and wants to fap to it.


----------



## Neokortex

Neverontime said:


> Not so much that I remember any specifically. I tend to hit it and quit it. :happy:


Uhhm. Maybe you'd have more chance if you indicated "bisexual" or something inclusive at your sex preference line in your profile.
So what kind of girls turn you on? DD


----------



## Neokortex

Memory Of Talon said:


> Nah. This isn't reddit.
> 
> I show up every once and awhile. I'm only a little discontent. I started hitting on one of *my little brothers life long friend*s today. She's also *my mothers best friend's daughter.* She responded reciprocatively. I'm not usually into asian women but this sort of "omg we can't tell them" mentality is very arousing. Plus... she's grown up to be pretty cute and our mothers use to joke around (I think) that we should get together. Jeez she used to be a little plain *when we were kids*. How judgemental of me back then.
> 
> Man I've watched too much porn. Look at all the new porn titles I came up with.


Dude. How old are you??


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Neokortex said:


> Dude. How old are you??


Lol why do you want to know? over 20, under 30. Or you can profile it.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Neokortex said:


> Lesson learned: straight females do watch amateur sexual videos of other females.


Well, you've learned that _Neverontime _does it.


----------



## Kynx

Neokortex said:


> Uhhm. Maybe you'd have more chance if you indicated "bisexual" or something inclusive at your sex preference line in your profile.
> So what kind of girls turn you on? DD


More chance of what?


----------



## Neokortex

Neverontime said:


> More chance of what?


Maybe more chance of bisexual women finding you online.


----------



## Neokortex

Distortions said:


> Well, you've learned that _Neverontime _does it.


and the implication that one may not be exactly what it's indicated in their online profile.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

perpetuallyreticent said:


> i've been incredibly horny since my break up of a month ago and it's so fucking unbearable. KILL ME.


You need to control your mind, if you want to control your body.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The model grandfather said that the only thing that prevents one from succeeding is oneself. I agree, I am the problem. I need to get rid of myself to fix this.


----------



## Kynx

Neokortex said:


> Maybe more chance of bisexual women finding you online.


Who said I wanted to be found by a bisexual woman?


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> Who said I wanted to be found by a bisexual woman?


I changed my sex, and I found you. Don't say this isn't what you wanted.


----------



## Purrfessor

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The model grandfather said that the only thing that prevents one from succeeding is oneself. I agree, I am the problem. I need to get rid of myself to fix this.


Get rid of a part of yourself. That's what I did. I got rid of the part of myself that was darkness and that little bit of light I found I grew. Find the seed of darkness and destroy it.


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> I changed my sex, and I found you. Don't say this isn't what you wanted.


Yeah, I'm going to need to see proof of that


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> Yeah, I'm going to need to see proof of that


There's a saying that goes: "Every thing he touches turns into gold" - With you it is more like: "Everything she formulates turns into sex" isn't it?:dry:


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You need to control your mind, if you want to control your body.


Ty, wise Yoda.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Ty, wise Yoda.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


Are you an ascendant of Queen Qualia?
Your colors match, your types match, but your generations do not.


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> There's a saying that goes: "Every thing he touches turns into gold" - With you it is more like: "Everything she formulates turns into sex" isn't it?:dry:


Nope, you just have a filthy mind


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> Nope, you just have a filthy mind












How dare you say that to me!


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> How dare you say that to me!


That would be easier to take seriously if you weren't touching yourself when you said it.


----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Neverontime said:


> That would be easier to take seriously if you weren't touching yourself when you said it.


I only do it when I'm cold.


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


>


I'm an infp, of course I'm sweet. You obviously misunderstood me.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I only do it when I'm cold.


Women have no idea... sometimes its just a great source of heat.


----------



## Kynx

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I only do it when I'm cold.


You don't need to do it so fast though :wink:


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> You don't need to do it so fast though :wink:


NFPs are some if not the most dirty women I have come by. Just look at you and kaleidoscope.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Neverontime said:


> You don't need to do it so fast though :wink:


How will I generate enough thermal energy?
But the real story is that my method is unhealthy and I will have to use artificial insemination to make a child.


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> NFPs are some if not the most dirty women I have come by. Just look at you and kaleidoscope.


That will be the enfps, they're a bad influence on everybody.


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> That will be the enfps, they're a bad influence on everybody.


This is literally a gif illustrating what you and kaleidoscope is doing in this subforum. Every time you make a post, this is what other users see and experience.


----------



## Kynx

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> How will I generate enough thermal energy?


Put your pants on.



> But the real story is that my method is unhealthy and I will have to use artificial insemination to make a child.


No accidents. Life could be worse.


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> This is literally a gif illustrating what you and kaleidoscope is doing in this subforum. Every time you make a post, this is what other users see and experience.


I bet it stinks


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> I bet it stinks


Lets make a thought experiment for fun. If we had had an amazing date, everything were lined up, we were so into each other, foreplay makes us crazy lustful, you roll down my pants, and the strongest scent of rotten tuna comes out. What would happen from that point in time?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Neverontime said:


> Put your pants on.
> 
> 
> 
> No accidents. Life could be worse.


Birth can be accident, but not something else that is comparatively worse.


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> Lets make a thought experiment for fun. If we had had an amazing date, everything were lined up, we were so into each other, foreplay makes us crazy lustful, you roll down my pants, and the strongest scent of rotten tuna comes out. What would happen from that point in time?


I'd say "What is that smell? I keep smelling it near my windows."


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Memory Of Talon said:


> Women have no idea... sometimes its just a great source of heat.


Yeah I go outside with a t-shirt afterward.


----------



## Kynx

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Birth can be accident, but not something else that is comparatively worse.


It's easy for you to say


----------



## mimesis

Neverontime said:


> I bet you're cold


Stop flattering me, you!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Neverontime said:


> As long as you don't have a collection


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Neverontime said:


> Everyone listen to the esfp, they know where all the orgies are at


Members only or by referral. Must have two referral from members. Bring 3 condoms... and a friend. Thursday nights at 10th and western.


----------



## Kynx

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> View attachment 605610


:shocked: It was you!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Neverontime said:


> :shocked: It was you!


I am an offender. They see me rollin'.


----------



## Roman Empire

@Neverontime apparently can make sexual confessions on my behalf. :dry:


----------



## Kynx

Roman Empire said:


> @Neverontime apparently can make sexual confessions on my behalf. :dry:


Thanks. 

I'm thinking about getting a bigger dildo


----------



## Roman Empire

@Neverontime


----------



## Kynx

Roman Empire said:


> @Neverontime


:laughing:


----------



## Tsubaki

This is definitely not as weird as most of things you can dig up in this thread with enough time, but I have a weird affinity for... crying.
Just the involuntary tears that appear from gagging or sudden pain. It feels amazing in the context. 
It's kind of interesting because I usually don't cry unless I am under intense pain or something really badly hurt my pride (but then only in private)

Also, seeing bruises and scratches on my body is really hot to me. Even though I had to pretend one time for several hours that it was a "bad rash"


----------



## Roman Empire

Tsubaki said:


> This is definitely not as weird as most of things you can dig up in this thread with enough time, but I have a weird affinity for... crying.
> Just the involuntary tears that appear from gagging or sudden pain. It feels amazing in the context.
> It's kind of interesting because I usually don't cry unless I am under intense pain or something really badly hurt my pride (but then only in private)
> 
> Also, seeing bruises and scratches on my body is really hot to me. Even though I had to pretend one time for several hours that it was a "bad rash"


----------



## zchathaml

Roman Empire said:


>


----------



## Kynx

Tsubaki said:


> This is definitely not as weird as most of things you can dig up in this thread with enough time, but I have a weird affinity for... crying.
> Just the involuntary tears that appear from gagging or sudden pain. It feels amazing in the context.
> It's kind of interesting because I usually don't cry unless I am under intense pain or something really badly hurt my pride (but then only in private)
> 
> Also, seeing bruises and scratches on my body is really hot to me. Even though I had to pretend one time for several hours that it was a "bad rash"


Thank god you said 'crying'. After reading the words 'dig up' I was ready to unsubscribe and never venture back in again.


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> Thank god you said 'crying'. After reading the words 'dig up' I was ready to unsubscribe and never venture back in again.


----------



## Kynx

Roman Empire said:


>


Reminds me, pet. I got you a present.

* *


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> Reminds me, pet. I got you a present.
> 
> * *


That took you a long time. I have already approached Catwalk, because I needed some love


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

FWB came for me for the first time during intercourse last night. He's always claimed he was unable to before because of his sexual anxiety, and I'd like to think that's true/it isn't anything I'd been doing. But regardless the idea of him being comfortable enough with me to let go like that for once was one of the best things to happen with us since we started. I feel like I've learned so much just from messing around with him regularly for the last month or so; things I wouldn't learn by just randomly sleeping with a friend. 

It was so intense; his lewd moans as he finished sliding into me a few more times from the back to release himself entirely, the sweat and warmth between our bodies (I was flat on my stomach and he was directly on top of me which I learned is his favorite position,) all of it. I could feel/almost resonate with his moment of ecstasy and following afterglow. Like I said, it's not always easy to get him off even when I'm giving him head. It takes a lot, and very specific rhythmic actions for a long period of time from my POV. So I tend to really relish it when he does. 

I got him off the morning after too via head, and got to hear his sounds even better somehow. I remember how before he came when I was jacking him off with my hand and mouth simultaneously, I'd feel his hips go up and he'd go quiet for a second as if he was reaching a smaller apex, then exhale + come back down again. He did that maybe 3 or 4 times before his real release. Feeling that was incredible.

Lastly, I may have already posted about this so I apologize if so. But I've gotten so much more comfortable with him as well. I usually am terrible about eye contact during sex because of self-consciousness, And I hate being seen in the light for the same reason. The first time we did anything (which was actually several months ago back when he was sort of still a stranger to me,) he kept looking at me and I freaked out about it every few minutes. Last night, though, I stared straight at him when we did it missionary, trying to show him with my eyes what he was doing to me. It was awkward initially but the longer I kept at it, the less foreign it felt and the more I could actually feel the connection. 

I let him watch me go down on him too. Then I watched his dick move in and out of my sex which I'd never really seen before, with anyone, and that was sexy as hell. I got to see how big he looked while feeling him at the same time. I think I still have to get used to this some but I definitely liked it better than when I can't see anything.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Back again.

Still sexless. What kills me is, I could really easily get a hook up to sexually satisfy myself. But I just have no yearn to have sex with a stranger. Or even pursue someone just to eventually have sex with them(FWB.)

On top of that, I still sext my ex (ESTP) and I'm strongly attracted to the guy (INTP) I fooled around with once before meeting my now ex, and swapped pictures with him a couple of weeks ago. I feel like a big ole slut, but damn. It's getting hot over here. :frustrating:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Back again.
> 
> Still sexless. What kills me is, I could really easily get a hook up to sexually satisfy myself. But I just have no yearn to have sex with a stranger. Or even pursue someone just to eventually have sex with them(FWB.)
> 
> On top of that, I still sext my ex (ESTP) and I'm strongly attracted to the guy (INTP) I fooled around with once before meeting my now ex, and swapped pictures with him a couple of weeks ago. I feel like a big ole slut, but damn. It's getting hot over here. :frustrating:


You have to make noise? This just sounds worse and worse yet the feelings never go away.


----------



## Purrfessor

I'm not into stranger stuff either. It leaves me feeling empty. 

I learned about sexual energy a year ago and basically there's negative sexual energy and there's positive sexual energy. The difference is big! Positive sexual energy leaves you feeling fulfilled and powerful with energy. Negative sexual energy leaves you feeling drained, "bitchy" (idk how best to describe. Like a "leave me alone" feeling), and weakened. Sadly, people think it's tied to gender but that just emphasizes how many males use negative sexual energy. 

Stranger stuff is more of a negative sexual energy for me. It's a big waste. Like I would rather be in a state of sexual appetite than be in a state of emptiness. Because if I meditate well enough or channel that appetite then I can get shit done. 

Superficial things like pride or envy or whatever you do to get aroused for stranger sex is not actually rewarded despite the goal of seeking a reward. 

It's best to just genuinely like the person. Sex should be a positive expression, not a reward for your negative struggles.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Stelliferous said:


> I'm not into stranger stuff either. It leaves me feeling empty.
> 
> I learned about sexual energy a year ago and basically there's negative sexual energy and there's positive sexual energy. The difference is big! Positive sexual energy leaves you feeling fulfilled and powerful with energy. Negative sexual energy leaves you feeling drained, "bitchy" (idk how best to describe. Like a "leave me alone" feeling), and weakened. Sadly, people think it's tied to gender but that just emphasizes how many males use negative sexual energy.


Oh, that's interesting. And might be related to why I don't enjoy getting off (because I don't fantasize about the most positive stuff...)

Also, about freakiness and type, I think that while your type might affect what you're into in some ways, HOW freaky someone is depends on more than their MBTI type.


----------



## Purrfessor

Distortions said:


> Oh, that's interesting. And might be related to why I don't enjoy getting off (because I don't fantasize about the most positive stuff...)
> 
> Also, about freakiness and type, I think that while your type might affect what you're into in some ways, HOW freaky someone is depends on more than their MBTI type.


Yeah positive can be different for everybody. Basically it all comes down to absorbing energy and feeling vulnerable. Everybody finds that positivity in a different way and some don't find it. Maybe because they don't know it exists or maybe because they don't want to believe it exists. 

Receiving love is not about the other person giving it, but about you opening up. 

This is why I said earlier that penetration isn't a necessary component for tantric sex. It's all about the mind.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Stelliferous said:


> Yeah positive can be different for everybody. Basically it all comes down to absorbing energy and feeling vulnerable. Everybody finds that positivity in a different way and some don't find it. Maybe because they don't know it exists or maybe because they don't want to believe it exists.
> 
> Receiving love is not about the other person giving it, but about you opening up.
> 
> This is why I said earlier that penetration isn't a necessary component for tantric sex. It's all about the mind.


Yeah, it's not quite something I think about, or how I think. Also I get bored easily, and opening yourself to positive sounds like it might take patience. >_>


----------



## Purrfessor

Distortions said:


> Yeah, it's not quite something I think about, or how I think. Also I get bored easily, and opening yourself to positive sounds like it might take patience. >_>


Yeah it takes a lot of patience lol. This is true.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

My gaze unfocused, I look up at the room before me. My students work fastidiously, draped in silence aside from the occassional whisk of a page or gentle scratch of pen to paper. My phone suddenly vibrates, startling me. I have my phone on silent. It's a snapchat, from my most recent love interest. Probably just another cat picture - she loves to send those. I non-chalantly click to open. I stare at the picture for a moment, not fully able to process what I see - a small but shapely pair of perky naked breasts, water droplets cascading delicately down their flawless olive surface. And it suddenly started to hit me what I had just been sent. She's in the shower, I think to myself. I can feel a bulge in my pants growing, at first innocuously, but now glaringly. Out of the corner of my eye, I notice one of my students approaching. As she stops next to my seat, I can see that her gaze rests squarely on my obviously protruding pants. She stifles a giggle to the back of her throat, and looks away, while attempting to inquire of a difficult test question. My mind is swimming in bliss, still awestruck by the magnitude of the snap I had just received. My love interest wasn't particularly forthcoming about matters of sexuality, so this picture blinsided me. I imagined being in the shower with her, approaching her from behind. My arms gently reach around her slim fugure, and my hands smoothly slide into place, caressing her breasts gently in my hands. I massage them briefly, before my erect penis makes contact with the small of her back. She moans at the touch, her head dropping back and slightly to the side, so that my lips might meet hers, with the light patter of droplets against our skin, reminiscent of a silent rainy fall evening. I snap out of my fantasy, my student saying my name with a half silent laugh. She was again peering directly at my still obvious groin. I asked her again what her question was, and we shared a moment eye to eye - she knew exactly what I had on my mind. I answered, and she slowly turned to her seat, with a hint of jealousy in her body langauge. I turned to my phone, sending a simple reply - thank you.


----------



## Ride

Everytime I'm bored I come to this thread


----------



## Perso Uno

StraightStory said:


> Your tongue piercing is kind of tempting me...are you showing it for a reason? Or at least, I am curious about it. Anyways... *runs away*


You should do something about that curiosity. I speak from experience :wink:


----------



## kaleidoscope

When you turn yourself on seeing your mascara/eyeliner getting all smudged and runny. Fuck, I love a ruined make up face.


----------



## Desthro

kaleidoscope said:


> When you turn yourself on seeing your mascara/eyeliner getting all smudged and runny. Fuck, I love a ruined make up face.


You're not the only one ^.-


----------



## Angina Jolie

kaleidoscope said:


> When you turn yourself on seeing your mascara/eyeliner getting all smudged and runny. Fuck, I love a ruined make up face.


Lol I love that too. I get hot when I look destroyed.

------------------------------------------------------------

So I think I've discovered some things about myself that explain a lot.

I am bisexual but leaning far more towards sexual attraction for men.

I am biromantic but leaning more towards a romantic attraction for women.

Fuck my life right, hmmm


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I always masturbated through humping and never used my hands. But now I want to be normal and try to use only my hands even though I have never successfully been able to do it. I may have a sexual dysfunction.


I also masturbate by humping. I tried using my fingers and hands, but it was uncomfortable.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> After humping my bed for a few years now, I'm saying no.
> My plan has been to abstain for a week, it's been about 42 hours now and it's not that bad.
> After the end of that 7 days, I will use my hand the way most people do it. This is because apparently humping desensitizes things and makes it difficult to operate using my hand.
> If that fails, I will wait longer. At no point will I resort to the old method.
> This will be helpful, because I'll be able to think of other things and being able to abstain takes some self-control actually. Quite a helpful thing.
> Because I literally cannot do it with my hand if I wanted to, that is also a little worrying but this is a known problem on fringe websites. All I have to do is abstain then learn.


Bed humping may be desensitizing, but it seems the only way to do it for me. Using the fingers and hands make my male part sore.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I think I have this now. The Creator is trying to help me do nofap because every time I relapse things become less pleasant. When I do it at night, it hurts in the morning. The temptation is difficult to nail down.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_headache


I think I get sexual headaches as well after masturbation.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> I also masturbate by humping. I tried using my fingers and hands, but it was uncomfortable.


I tried but it is desensitizing. It is said that one must abstain from masturbation for at least a week to make it sensitive again. Then you have to use your hand, so that it gets used to hands. If you don't do it by hand instead of this way, you will not ever be sensitized correctly and you will be unable to have sexual orgasms.
So I tried that a few times, I made it 6 days once or something and tried it with my hand but I was unable to bother with it. So I am stuck. But doing it by hand is boring too. So if I tried to have sex, it probably wouldn't work. So I was thinking I would do a "thank you" fingering that doesn't involve an orgasm on my part. That would be my one necessary sexual interaction for life. I would not be able to get what I wanted. Alternatively and more likely, I'm not even going to fix this and it won't matter because I won't have sex. Then I will shoot myself so you know it won't matter.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> I think I get sexual headaches as well after masturbation.


I was probably annoyed. I don't remember.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I tried but it is desensitizing. It is said that one must abstain from masturbation for at least a week to make it sensitive again. Then you have to use your hand, so that it gets used to hands. If you don't do it by hand instead of this way, you will not ever be sensitized correctly and you will be unable to have sexual orgasms.
> So I tried that a few times, I made it 6 days once or something and tried it with my hand but I was unable to bother with it. So I am stuck. But doing it by hand is boring too. So if I tried to have sex, it probably wouldn't work. So I was thinking I would do a "thank you" fingering that doesn't involve an orgasm on my part. That would be my one necessary sexual interaction for life. I would not be able to get what I wanted. Alternatively and more likely, I'm not even going to fix this and it won't matter because I won't have sex. Then I will shoot myself so you know it won't matter.


Don't shoot yourself  I lost two people I knew this year due to suicide. It is devastating.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The more I read of other people having sex the more I feel like it would just be an awkward and undesirable experience. I appreciate this.


You're not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> Don't shoot yourself  I lost two people I knew this year due to suicide. It is devastating.


That will be later though. You can wait.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> You're not the only one who feels this way.


The sad part is that it isn't my ugliness.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The sad part is that it isn't my ugliness.


I'm not ugly either, just socially awkward and shy.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> I'm not ugly either, just socially awkward and shy.


I'll build a wall


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'll build a wall


I can be a wall until I get to know and trust the person.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> I can be a wall until I get to know and trust the person.


It is not worth it. Everyone around me has multiple ex-friends. That is because people are bad.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It is not worth it. Everyone around me has multiple ex-friends. That is because people are bad.


Not everyone is bad. I know some truly good people.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> Not everyone is bad. I know some truly good people.


The odds are not in your favor. Make your choice.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The odds are not in your favor. Make your choice.


Who is the nicest person you know?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> Who is the nicest person you know?


I don't know. That is a difficult one. Very fair question.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I don't know. That is a difficult one. Very fair question.


The nicest knew was a girl I met in college (as a friend), who is very sweet, inclusive and altruistic. She also loved giving me hugs.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I was probably annoyed. I don't remember.


Those headaches are caused by dehydration - you unload alot of water in the process! Just be sure to drink alot of water and it won't be an issue.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> Those headaches are caused by dehydration - you unload alot of water in the process! Just be sure to drink alot of water and it won't be an issue.


That also makes it easier to do.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> The nicest knew was a girl I met in college (as a friend), who is very sweet, inclusive and altruistic. She also loved giving me hugs.


Temporary happiness.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Temporary happiness.


Perhaps, but everlasting memories of that happiness.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I tried but it is desensitizing. It is said that one must abstain from masturbation for at least a week to make it sensitive again. Then you have to use your hand, so that it gets used to hands. If you don't do it by hand instead of this way, you will not ever be sensitized correctly and you will be unable to have sexual orgasms.
> So I tried that a few times, I made it 6 days once or something and tried it with my hand but I was unable to bother with it. So I am stuck. But doing it by hand is boring too. So if I tried to have sex, it probably wouldn't work. So I was thinking I would do a "thank you" fingering that doesn't involve an orgasm on my part. That would be my one necessary sexual interaction for life. I would not be able to get what I wanted. Alternatively and more likely, I'm not even going to fix this and it won't matter because I won't have sex. Then I will shoot myself so you know it won't matter.


Did you hump the bed missionary style as if you were humping a person? Do you imagine a special person whom you are fantasizing about? Do you feel sore after your masturbation sessions? Maybe it also depends on how hard or soft you hump the bed? Also, does your ejaculatory fluid come out clear or a tad white/yellowish? I only had one instance of a it of blood in my ejaculation fluid a few years ago, and haven't had blood sense.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> Did you hump the bed missionary style as if you were humping a person? Do you imagine a special person whom you are fantasizing about? Do you feel sore after your masturbation sessions? Maybe it also depends on how hard or soft you hump the bed? Also, does your ejaculatory fluid come out clear or a tad white/yellowish? I only had one instance of a it of blood in my ejaculation fluid a few years ago, and haven't had blood sense.


I have my face in my pillow, it adds the sense of smell. Hence the reason why I find it boring to do without. Smell and touch. everything is brought forward. Smell also works well with my preferences.
It does depend on how hard it is done. Fortunately, I don't do that much. Soreness really comes if I don't give time in between. I have improved in this manner as I try to only do it once a day at most.
There are two factors that affect that. How much I have drunk and how long it has been since the previous session. After days, it will become a nice long experience with a lot of semen. Drinking a lot prior also has the same results. It is white, a little clear. There is white and clear fluid. Very viscous. The white dries away quickly though.
It is a special person, sometimes it is multiple people, but I prefer to "end off" with the same person.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

If we start off on the wrong foot, there's no way in hell I'll enjoy the sex no matter how good you give it to me. 

Unless you smoke me up


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I have my face in my pillow, it adds the sense of smell. Hence the reason why I find it boring to do without. Smell and touch. everything is brought forward. Smell also works well with my preferences.
> It does depend on how hard it is done. Fortunately, I don't do that much. Soreness really comes if I don't give time in between. I have improved in this manner as I try to only do it once a day at most.
> There are two factors that affect that. How much I have drunk and how long it has been since the previous session. After days, it will become a nice long experience with a lot of semen. Drinking a lot prior also has the same results. It is white, a little clear. There is white and clear fluid. Very viscous. The white dries away quickly though.
> It is a special person, sometimes it is multiple people, but I prefer to "end off" with the same person.


How do you deal with sexual headaches? I usually take a nap, but in worse case, Tylenol. Yeah, my semen dries up quickly. I usually fantasize about multiple people, but my fantasies are usually "monogamous". I fantasize about one person per session.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> How do you deal with sexual headaches? I usually take a nap, but in worse case, Tylenol. Yeah, my semen dries up quickly. I usually fantasize about multiple people, but my fantasies are usually "monogamous". I fantasize about one person per session.


I don't get them anymore. That was an isolated case. I refer you to not taking unnecessary bandages. Stop the cause.


----------



## 6007

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Temporary happiness.


Emotions by their design are temporary states. 
in other news, water makes things wet.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ripley said:


> Emotions by their design are temporary states.
> in other news, water makes things wet.


False, there is no designer, therefore, no intent, therefore, no design.


----------



## craighuntsherbs

Sexual headaches??I had no idea that was even a thing lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6007

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What is so insipid about me?


For starters, you are still talking to me. 
Also, your reasoning is flawed and you have said all of nothing of interest.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ripley said:


> For starters, you are still talking to me.
> Also, your reasoning is flawed and you have said all of nothing of interest.


Predictable.


----------



## Noctis

ripley said:


> For starters, you are still talking to me.
> Also, your reasoning is flawed and you have said all of nothing of interest.


"Temporary constructs of a feeble human intellect trying desperately to justify an existence that is without meaning or purpose! And all of them as artificial as the Matrix itself, although only a human mind could invent something as _insipid_ as love!" 
Agent Smith


----------



## Neokortex

Neverontime said:


> Ok. Do sx types always reveal requested intimate details about themselves to anyone who asks?


Nope. It's not a matter of topic. It's a matter of energy. When you feel the other is focused on you with all his attention, you respond stronger, whether or not you like that topic. The hook is the attention, that intense focus. Because there're ways to address indirectly, over-your-shoulder kind of. It's the need for more detailed, more efficient sharing (group talk can't offer) that would engage an Sx-dom. Even for the duration of rejecting a disliked topic.


----------



## Neokortex

Kito said:


> To be fair, I'm an Sp-dom and I do the whole one liner thing too, but I wouldn't say we're not revealing. I'll answer up close and personal questions about sex etc. because letting my guard down is actually relieving. It's more like questions about our fears and defense mechanisms that we won't talk about.


Sp-dom??? Didn't you have an avatar with a wolf sticking a cigar out of his mouth? For some reason you came off as So/Sx... May be mistaken, though. Once talked to a gay guy and he was really coming out. It may also to do with the whole LGBTQ rainbow mission, being vocal and assertive about the marginal stuff.


----------



## Hollyucinogen

I have a massive pregnancy fetish, but I don't like or want children, ever.


----------



## Kynx

Neokortex said:


> Nope. It's not a matter of topic. It's a matter of energy. When you feel the other is focused on you with all his attention, you respond stronger, whether or not you like that topic. The hook is the attention, that intense focus. Because there're ways to address indirectly, over-your-shoulder kind of. It's the need for more detailed, more efficient sharing (group talk can't offer) that would engage an Sx-dom. Even for the duration of rejecting a disliked topic.


Yeah I'm not interested in getting attention. I'm not influenced by other people's intensity either, only where I find intensity. 
Where is this information sourced?


----------



## Kito

Neokortex said:


> Sp-dom??? Didn't you have an avatar with a wolf sticking a cigar out of his mouth? For some reason you came off as So/Sx... May be mistaken, though. Once talked to a gay guy and he was really coming out. It may also to do with the whole LGBTQ rainbow mission, being vocal and assertive about the marginal stuff.


I'm a very cautious and private individual, this site is my place to express what I can't or won't in real life. Maybe that's why I come off as more assertive and social. Ask someone like SoM and he'll tell you over and over again that I'm an sp dom :tongue:

Is there such thing as rebelling against your personality typing? Because I do that with being a type 6 sp-dom. Sometimes I take massive risks and do incredibly dumb shit just to prove to people that I can.


----------



## 6007

Noctis said:


> "Temporary constructs of a feeble human intellect trying desperately to justify an existence that is without meaning or purpose! And all of them as artificial as the Matrix itself, although only a human mind could invent something as _insipid_ as love!"
> Agent Smith


bleep blop bloop!


----------



## 6007

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Predictable.


hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 6007

It is weird (in a good way) having sex with someone I am emotionally connected to. 
I cared for everyone I have slept with, because I believe sex is a loving act so like... I operate from love. 
But this is totally different--the love cannot be stopped, it is there.
This makes sex really odd, because usually I try to outdo myself every time, making sex both spontaneous
and calculated by turns, and with him it is just spontaneous. 

I have to force myself to want to direct the experience, which means very often the sex is almost vanilla (except it is us so it is always a little weird)--I havent even gotten to peg him, because we are so busy connecting or whatever. 

I never guessed this would be as satisfying as doing weird stuff in strange places. I still fancy the idea of beating him until he cries but at the same time I am more than happy and satisfied with this other stuff--the nearly creepy exploration of emotions based sex. 

It is both yucky and amazing.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why does the responsibility of having the right size dildo for you and harness fall on me when you're the one who wants to be pegged? Where is the sense in that? All the other guys I've met who liked being pegged had their own harness, toys and plugs. Get  your  shit  together . 

I don't fuck enough girls to want to have a harness, and I don't need it even when I'm with girls.


----------------

I miss the ER doctor. He was/is legit the only true sadist in my life right now. Craving the abuse. And it's been so long since I've had a session that left me a sobbing mess on the floor, glowing from the rush of pain. 

Seriously, fuck your roommate. Just have me over. Stop fucking playing, Zach


----------



## cinnabun

When u get some good dick:


----------



## Perso Uno

Hollyucinogen said:


> I have a massive pregnancy fetish, but I don't like or want children, ever.


Hmmm.... INTJ, check... female, check... pictures on your profile even look familiar, check...

Are your initials: DLS?


----------



## Neokortex

Neverontime said:


> Yeah I'm not interested in getting attention. I'm not influenced by other people's intensity either, only where I find intensity.
> Where is this information sourced?


16types.info has a collection of stuff... that forum has seen better days, though.
sx/sp
sp/sx
Instinct workshop notes sp,so,sx
https://www.reddit.com/r/Enneagram/comments/55a4i7/the_spiritual_instincts_notes_from_a_workshop/
Socionics - the16types.info - Notes on the instincts

Must say, tho, you're the coldest INFP girl I've ever experienced (as much as online impressions can be called "experience"), you could really fit into the role of the bad chick from Frozen, haha.


----------



## Neokortex

Kito said:


> I'm a very cautious and private individual, this site is my place to express what I can't or won't in real life. Maybe that's why I come off as more assertive and social. Ask someone like SoM and he'll tell you over and over again that I'm an sp dom :tongue:
> 
> Is there such thing as rebelling against your personality typing? Because I do that with being a type 6 sp-dom. Sometimes I take massive risks and do incredibly dumb shit just to prove to people that I can.


Who the heck is SoM? Will he be summoned if I type it like @SOM ? If so(m), than I'd ask him about your night out with the buddies. Ya know, the E6 beer buddies. What y'all consumed (the E6 way, to find security, happiness in something exterior, tangible) and how late you stayed. I'm an Sp/Sx 6 so we may have things in common but you could simultaneously have So/Sx in your gut type too. You may be paranoid about people but when you get home, open the fridge, 10 cans of beer, water pipe reposing in the corner, trash spills out the can, etc, etc.. if so(m), then gotta mean yer good ol' counter-gluttony was fooling yer.


----------



## Kynx

Neokortex said:


> 16types.info has a collection of stuff... that forum has seen better days, though.
> sx/sp
> sp/sx
> Instinct workshop notes sp,so,sx
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Enneagram/comments/55a4i7/the_spiritual_instincts_notes_from_a_workshop/
> Socionics - the16types.info - Notes on the instincts
> 
> Must say, tho, you're the coldest INFP girl I've ever experienced (as much as online impressions can be called "experience"), you could really fit into the role of the bad chick from Frozen, haha.


Thanks, I'll check those out.


----------



## Strayfire

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Why does the responsibility of having the right size dildo for you and harness fall on me when you're the one who wants to be pegged? Where is the sense in that? All the other guys I've met who liked being pegged had their own harness, toys and plugs. Get  your  shit  together .
> 
> I don't fuck enough girls to want to have a harness, and I don't need it even when I'm with girls.


Hypothetically, if said person has their shit together and has a suitable harness, do you enjoy pegging people?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Strayfire said:


> Hypothetically, if said person has their shit together and has a suitable harness, do you enjoy pegging people?


Yes


----------



## Noctis

ripley said:


> hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


How mature... Plenty of people have sex with someone attached or non attached because they are lucky enough to find that person. Some people struggle to find that person and struggle with luck in sex. Easier said than done. I am sure all the "confident" people who are lucky enough to have that "confidence", and "swag" have never really fought hard for anything, never really felt the sting of defeat, never really suffered through the blood, sweat and tears of fighting on, despite not being lucky in sex and romance. And that real courage and confidence as opposed to "confidence" is truly worth fighting for, rather than having false bravado, macho swagger, which accounts to nothing. Some of us don't have the luxury of feeling sexy, desirable, or lovable. Real courage is fighting a losing battle, a war you can't win, and still giving your all, with humility, honor and dignity.


----------



## Shroud Shifter

Sexual confession: I haven't wank'd in months.


----------



## Kito

I read your post two pages back and I'm now wondering if I'm beating a dead horse trying to give you friendly advice lmfao.


----------



## Jamaia

Neokortex said:


> You think I could just decipher it from one line? D Now I've been reading the posts in this thread. Man, I was wrong. *This* forum's going downhill, with lightspeed. 14 year olds from working class families went their dirt and not bother writing more than a couple of lines to have someone to discard their emotional burden (on)to somebody. Anybody.
> @Neverontime could you dispel the enigma surrounding this line of yours, please? "I'm not influenced by other people's intensity either, only where I find intensity."


Yeah, I was hoping you could. It was said in the context of your conversation after all, you were saying Sx dom is a sucker for interaction, she responded with that line and I was hoping you could've drawn something out of that, like say it sounds like suchandsuch dom.
I don't know about emotional burden, but, by God, 14 year olds from working class families are people too! :sad:


----------



## Purrfessor

Kito said:


> I read your post two pages back and I'm now wondering if I'm beating a dead horse trying to give you friendly advice lmfao.


Well you did what you could - tried to meet him half way. Sometimes dead horses want to stay dead and there's nothing you can do about it. But sometimes dead horses want to come back from the dead and Gallop through the meadows. So it's worth the effort to give a chance in case the horse really wants to actually be alive.


----------



## Kito

Stelliferous said:


> Well you did what you could - tried to meet him half way. Sometimes dead horses want to stay dead and there's nothing you can do about it. But sometimes dead horses want to come back from the dead and Gallop through the meadows. So it's worth the effort to give a chance in case the horse really wants to actually be alive.


:laughing::laughing: I like this analogy a lot.


----------



## Noctis

Kito said:


> A couple things:
> 
> - There's a big difference between insulting a person and insulting their actions. Also you made a shitload of nasty assumptions about Perso Uno, which is pretty hypocritical considering you're upset with him for doing the same with you.
> 
> - I've also been bullied to shit and struggle with developmental and attention disorders, and I've felt hopeless about sex and romance, but it's by no means a death sentence. Things changed a lot for me a few years ago and I've realised that with the right people, such obstacles can be negligible or completely irrelevant. I say that from experience and I think you'll be able to say the same thing eventually.
> 
> - There's good and bad ways to give someone a kick up the arse, maybe Perso Uno's post wasn't the good way but I can agree that it doesn't feel like you've made any progress at all, at least judging by your posts on here. Like how big of an issue is sex and romance in your life? How impactful is it (or the lack thereof)? Have you done anything in, say, the past year that could push things in a more positive direction?


In a positive note, I tried positive psychology to negate symptoms from depression, including suicidal thoughts, musical meditation, immersed myself with nature, became more physically fit and drank less alcohol on social occasions. I got to know my few close friends better, succeeded academically, did kickboxing, jiu-jitsu, and advancing in higher tier ranks in the martial arts. I was asked out by a young lady at the speech clinic I attend and graciously accepted, however, she didn't follow through when I tried to ask her for more specific details on it. I met a gay guy online who was a PerC member and two years younger than me, we chatted for a few months, but he ultimately stopped communicating with me, even though he voiced attraction to me sexually, emotionally and intellectually and for my pure hearted demeanor and innocence, which he found attractive. I gained 20 pounds of muscle and started again lifting heavy weights. I went to Europe on a trip last year, and Central America early this year. I got through many graduate school classes, despite heavy homework loads in which created challenges during family vacations. Yes, I was hypocritical in my last post, but at the time, I was feeling very emotionally charged and irrational, contrary to my normal composed and logical demeanor.


----------



## Kito

Noctis said:


> In a positive note, I tried positive psychology to negate symptoms from depression, including suicidal thoughts, musical meditation, immersed myself with nature, became more physically fit and drank less alcohol on social occasions. I got to know my few close friends better, succeeded academically, did kickboxing, jiu-jitsu, and advancing in higher tier ranks in the martial arts. I was asked out by a young lady at the speech clinic I attend and graciously accepted, however, she didn't follow through when I tried to ask her for more specific details on it. I met a gay guy online who was a PerC member and two years younger than me, we chatted for a few months, but he ultimately stopped communicating with me, even though he voiced attraction to me sexually, emotionally and intellectually and for my pure hearted demeanor and innocence, which he found attractive. I gained 20 pounds of muscle and started again lifting heavy weights. I went to Europe on a trip last year, and Central America early this year. I got through many graduate school classes, despite heavy homework loads in which created challenges during family vacations. Yes, I was hypocritical in my last post, but at the time, I was feeling very emotionally charged and irrational, contrary to my normal composed and logical demeanor.


So where do you believe your current problem lies?


----------



## Noctis

Kito said:


> So where do you believe your current problem lies?


I think with a lack of real dependence due to no job despite working hard on applying to anything imaginable, but had three internships in college. I get mentally exhausted after studying for a rigorous math class, which was touted as a "beginner class", but ended up being unimaginably difficult. I have a very demanding back to back schedule weekly due to my class, otherwise I would have time to attend clubs at my graduate school. Being in a very temperately hot area, it is exhausting going to and from places, walking or driving. My area is incredibly dangerous to drive in due to heavy and unpredictable traffic, long traffic lights, and erratic drivers. I am incredibly lonely and don't have too many friends, and with the friends I have, schedule conflicts come up because of my school schedule, limiting times to hang out with them. I also live in a semi rural area with very few neighbors, whom are older..


----------



## Jamaia

*hug @Noctis * Listen, I didn't read all of your rants, but at least twice you mentioned A GIRL ASKING YOU OUT. They didn't follow through, unfortunate but girls suck at asking a guy out even more than guys suck at asking a girl out. Maybe they didn't quite know what to do and hoped you'd take charge. If you're still in touch with the last one, ask her out the way it's supposed to be done. Next time when a girl asks you out do not leave it up to her to plan the details if it seems like she doesn't have everything figured out. Treat her asking you out more as an implicit invitation for you to ask her out.

If she does have everything figured out, like say she has these tickets to a concert and if you're free she'll pick you up at 8 pm so you can go eat something before, then it's most likely not a romantic date but she's asking you out as a friend.


----------



## Aquali

mimesis said:


> Sounds like you do.


Thank you for taking the time to read and respond to my post, but with the risk of sounding stupid, I'm not completely sure, I understand what you mean. 

I can relax and enjoy myself a lot easier when I give oral sex, because both him and I know from the beginning that it is about his climax - not mine. I actually get more physical pleasure myself when I give oral rather than when he fucks me or I receive oral. I love giving blowjobs for a lot of different reasons, but I think the reason I feel more physical pleasure on my own body like that is because I don't have to worry about reaching an orgasm myself. The more I worry the more I get caught up in my own head. When I give oral I'm completely focused on the taste and scent of him... the noises he makes.. the feeling of having my throat filled.. My senses are so alert which is definitely not the case when I think too much. Blowjobs and throatfucking brings me out of my head and forces me to really _feel_ my body and what is happening to it. 

But even though I'm aware of all this, I still don't know how to cum for him when he touches me? I feel satisfied. I don't need him to make me cum to make me happy. I can easily give myself amazing orgasms. What I need from him is domination, intimacy and, admittedly, praise. Hearing the words _"good girl"_ is better than any orgasm to me. 

I just know it bothers him so much that he can't make me. And if it bothers him - it bothers me. It's obviously much more important to him than it is to me that I get an orgasm from his touch only. But I can feel that it is not because he lacks the technique, I just live too deep in my own head for him to reach me with the technique, so I don't know how to be helpful to him. I don't know what advice to give him :/


----------



## Jamaia

@Aquali have you told him what you told us? I don't know how to help you orgasm, except that the pressure to orgasm has to go.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Aquali said:


> Thank you for taking the time to read and respond to my post, but with the risk of sounding stupid, I'm not completely sure, I understand what you mean.
> 
> I can relax and enjoy myself a lot easier when I give oral sex, because both him and I know from the beginning that it is about his climax - not mine. I actually get more physical pleasure myself when I give oral rather than when he fucks me or I receive oral. I love giving blowjobs for a lot of different reasons, but I think the reason I feel more physical pleasure on my own body like that is because I don't have to worry about reaching an orgasm myself. The more I worry the more I get caught up in my own head. When I give oral I'm completely focused on the taste and scent of him... the noises he makes.. the feeling of having my throat filled.. My senses are so alert which is definitely not the case when I think too much. Blowjobs and throatfucking brings me out of my head and forces me to really _feel_ my body and what is happening to it.
> 
> But even though I'm aware of all this, I still don't know how to cum for him when he touches me? I feel satisfied. I don't need him to make me cum to make me happy. I can easily give myself amazing orgasms. What I need from him is domination, intimacy and, admittedly, praise. Hearing the words _"good girl"_ is better than any orgasm to me.
> 
> I just know it bothers him so much that he can't make me. And if it bothers him - it bothers me. It's obviously much more important to him than it is to me that I get an orgasm from his touch only. But I can feel that it is not because he lacks the technique, I just live too deep in my own head for him to reach me with the technique, so I don't know how to be helpful to him. I don't know what advice to give him :/


Relax... relax.... relaxx...............................

Sorry I had an INFJ ex who also had this problem. 

The answer was...

Guess what!

Just relax. Stop focusing on him.


----------



## Aquali

Jamaia said:


> @Aquali have you told him what you told us? I don't know how to help you orgasm, except that the pressure to orgasm has to go.


Thank you for your time, Jamaia. I have talked to him about it, but I haven't told him everything I told you guys. I let him know that I didn't doubt his technique at all and that I know the problem is with me and not him. I've been honest that no man has made me cum, so he knows that it's not just him.

What I haven't told him is that I feel closer to orgasm when I give oral than when he touches me with the purpose of making me reach orgasm. He has noticed that I prefer giving oral sex, because I often take initiative to that, but it's much more rare that I take initiative to other kinds of sex. But he doesn't know the whole reason to why it's my favourite. I just fear that if I tell him what I told you, all he will hear or reduce my words to is something like "She feels better when I'm not touching her obvious erogenous zones". I just fear he will get hurt by his own version/understanding of it. But I probably should tell him, I just don't want him to worry even more about it than he already does. 



Memory Of Talon said:


> Relax... relax.... relaxx...............................
> 
> Sorry I had an INFJ ex who also had this problem.
> 
> The answer was...
> 
> Guess what!
> 
> Just relax. Stop focusing on him.


Haha.. Thank you. Why does it not surprise me that other INFJs have this problem? To relax and focus on the present moment is definitely not our strong suit in my experience.

But how do you get a people-pleasing, worrying INFJ to relax and not focus on their partner? What kind of sorcery is this?

Completely off-topic.. But your signature is hilarious. Bibbon's _"I'm an ESFJ, I'm everyone's mother"_ made me laugh out loud


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Aquali said:


> Thank you for your time, Jamaia. I have talked to him about it, but I haven't told him everything I told you guys. I let him know that I didn't doubt his technique at all and that I know the problem is with me and not him. I've been honest that no man has made me cum, so he knows that it's not just him.
> 
> What I haven't told him is that I feel closer to orgasm when I give oral than when he touches me with the purpose of making me reach orgasm. He has noticed that I prefer giving oral sex, because I often take initiative to that, but it's much more rare that I take initiative to other kinds of sex. But he doesn't know the whole reason to why it's my favourite. I just fear that if I tell him what I told you, all he will hear or reduce my words to is something like "She feels better when I'm not touching her obvious erogenous zones". I just fear he will get hurt by his own version/understanding of it. But I probably should tell him, I just don't want him to worry even more about it than he already does.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.. Thank you. Why does it not surprise me that other INFJs have this problem? To relax and focus on the present moment is definitely not our strong suit in my experience.
> 
> But how do you get a people-pleasing, worrying INFJ to relax and not focus on their partner? What kind of sorcery is this?
> 
> Completely off-topic.. But your signature is hilarious. Bibbon's _"I'm an ESFJ, I'm everyone's mother"_ made me laugh out loud


Hmm I gave her massages and we also did a few things such as play relaxing music during foreplay. You can also practice some meditation to get used to being more relaxed.


----------



## Aquali

Memory Of Talon said:


> Hmm I gave her massages and we also did a few things such as play relaxing music during foreplay. You can also practice some meditation to get used to being more relaxed.


It seems like you were such a caring partner to her. It made me happy just reading it  

I'll have to try it out and ask him nicely for a massage. I'm willing to try anything that even just might help a little bit. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Jamaia

Aquali said:


> Thank you for your time, Jamaia. I have talked to him about it, but I haven't told him everything I told you guys. I let him know that I didn't doubt his technique at all and that I know the problem is with me and not him. I've been honest that no man has made me cum, so he knows that it's not just him.
> 
> What I haven't told him is that I feel closer to orgasm when I give oral than when he touches me with the purpose of making me reach orgasm. He has noticed that I prefer giving oral sex, because I often take initiative to that, but it's much more rare that I take initiative to other kinds of sex. But he doesn't know the whole reason to why it's my favourite. I just fear that if I tell him what I told you, all he will hear or reduce my words to is something like "She feels better when I'm not touching her obvious erogenous zones". I just fear he will get hurt by his own version/understanding of it. But I probably should tell him, I just don't want him to worry even more about it than he already does.




I was thinking you should tell him (speak or write) the things you love about sex with him. 

But I can relate too to being too much in my head and not enough in my skin to really get that much turned on by the touch. I feel like I have to amp the moment up, just the touch can feel like anything from nothing to annoying to intense in a good way and it all depends what's going on in my head. I don't really know how to relate to what @Memory Of Talon said about just relaxing and staying in the moment, yeah that's some kind of sorcery. Or I know, but not like how to really do that in practice. 

Can you masturbate in front of him? If not you should work on that, not like "ok it's now time for the masturbation show, put the lights on and get ready" but in a way that is easiest for you, like maybe if towards the end of the lovemaking session you have him finish in your mouth, you could touch yourself while doing him. Or have him hold you tightly while you watch him jerk off, and you touch yourself but stay focused on his body. That's one boundary where you have to decide to stay focused on the moment and not let your mind wander to what he is thinking or something else, to get beyond just touching yourself and feel the urge take over to not stop doing it. 

But I think you're not too far away from orgasming, if you've detected a moment when you do loose yourself, what makes you feel most intimate and what you like about the interaction. Maybe build a fantasy around that and find a way to incorporate him touching you in that scene. So that you can in the moment tap into the fantasy in your head and have it all come together. You might have to make it more physically powerful than how you normally masturbate or give him blowjob, a position that makes you feel him dominating you even more, feel his size and strength and weight on you, in a position that makes you tense your body more, especially legs and hips, because you do need the help to make the sensations stronger to get out of your head.


----------



## Neokortex

Jamaia said:


> Yeah, I was hoping you could. It was said in the context of your conversation after all, you were saying Sx dom is a sucker for interaction, she responded with that line and I was hoping you could've drawn something out of that, like say it sounds like suchandsuch dom.
> I don't know about emotional burden, but, by God, 14 year olds from working class families are people too! :sad:


Uggh, it's rather my frustration with the world. Yeah, they are people too but people hard to communicate with. These days I can't tell if I am the one who's got problems, like being desperate for meaningful human relationships or the society around has become so internet obsessed that they lost sense of real communication. You always measure yourself to the norm, to the big average out there and if something doesn't line up, there's a thing called the impostor syndrome. It's when you realize that you were struggling with people you don't have the capacity to help. It's like fighting quicksand only to sink you even further below.

About your question: she seems to be some kind of Sp-dom. But you don't believe in accurate typing through forums, now do you? Especially from a couple of lines, geesh!  + FYI these are just theories that have not been tested yet, as far as I know, for what I have found is that you can't just shove in someone into one "instinct variant" (e.g. 'so/sp'), + these are habitual physiological states, rather than inborn "instincts" (that animals have), + to complicate it even further, the late Mr. Konrad Lorenz posited that some "instincts" of the animals are learned by "imprinting" at an early age (ducks following their mother). Now do you understand my frustration? Why do the 14 year olds come here if they don't even have a fully developed personality? Especially in the Sexual Confession thread....


----------



## Jamaia

Neokortex said:


> About your question: she seems to be some kind of Sp-dom. But you don't believe in accurate typing through forums, now do you? Especially from a couple of lines, geesh!


Tough one. If typing is possible, then I do think it should be possible to roughly type based on online interaction and written expression. I was asking you because I thought you believed, I think you brought her type up and piqued my interest .



> + FYI these are just theories that have not been tested yet, as far as I know, for what I have found is that you can't just shove in someone into one "instinct variant" (e.g. 'so/sp'), + these are habitual physiological states, rather than inborn "instincts" (that animals have), + to complicate it even further, the late Mr. Konrad Lorenz posited that some "instincts" of the animals are learned by "imprinting" at an early age (ducks following their mother). Now do you understand my frustration? Why do the 14 year olds come here if they don't even have a fully developed personality? Especially in the Sexual Confession thread....


I'm fine with "instinct variant" being a working name for something that is not defined by the name. I'm just trying to understand what it is that is summed up under the working name.


----------



## Aquali

Thank you, Jamaia- really - it's very helpful. I'm so glad that I found this forum. You people are so kind and funny. 



Jamaia said:


> Can you masturbate in front of him? If not you should work on that, not like "ok it's now time for the masturbation show, put the lights on and get ready" but in a way that is easiest for you, like maybe if towards the end of the lovemaking session you have him finish in your mouth, you could touch yourself while doing him. [...]


Hahaha.. I'll try to avoid the flashy masturbation show. I actually find it a little bit difficult to masturbate in front of him, but it's not such a big problem that I say no if he wants to watch. Just knowing he is looking at me like that suddenly makes me a little shy (even though I don't feel shy at all when I give him a blowjob)... But I must admit that I do like your suggestions a lot. That could be a really nice start without too much pressure. 



Jamaia said:


> But I think you're not too far away from orgasming, if you've detected a moment when you do loose yourself, what makes you feel most intimate and what you like about the interaction. Maybe build a fantasy around that and find a way to incorporate him touching you in that scene. So that you can in the moment tap into the fantasy in your head and have it all come together. You might have to make it more physically powerful than how you normally masturbate or give him blowjob, a position that makes you feel him dominating you even more, feel his size and strength and weight on you, in a position that makes you tense your body more, especially legs and hips, because you do need the help to make the sensations stronger to get out of your head.


It gave me butterflies in my stomach just reading that. But in all seriousness... I actually think the idea about building a fantasy like that is brilliant. I feel like you understand how my brain works - and you haven't even met me. That's impressive. The fantasy could be key. Now that I think about it, that's also what I do when I masturbate. It's actually not the physical touch that brings me over the edge, it's usually the "climax" in my fantasy that does that. I mean, I could use a hitachi magic wand on its highest setting, but if I'm not thinking/fantasizing about the right things, it will do nothing for me. It sounded like you could relate to that. 

Thank you for the wise words. I will have to try it out


----------



## Kynx

Neokortex said:


> DD So, basically, you're saying, your Sx is self-feeding (/self-exciting)? You get hooked by yourself being attentive to someone else? Or: you get hooked when they get you underneath your two-liners, regardless how or not expressive those are and demonstrate that they've got it, the real you has come across. I wonder how that's possible, more possibly you get hooked when you have the same chemistry and their body language excites you. Those would be more sensor qualities, though, less NF.


Nobody 'gets the real me', because I'm a very special snowflake  

If you're really interested, I no longer seek a very deep connection with someone else, because it's unrealistic. So I've adapted, to compensate in other ways.
I still reveal parts of myself to a select few people, usually when I believe that they have knowledge or insights which will help me find the intensity I crave in myself. 
I'm still going over the links you provided. They seem to be inconsistent, which is typical of my experience with enneagram so far, but I will take another look.

This part in one of your links seems to contradict your reasoning: 

"The sexual is not discriminating, because that implies choice, which is social. the sexual has no
choice about what it's attracted to, but the instinct has strong attracts and strong
repulsions *(i'm not saying sexual is interested in everything, more like the
opposite - sexual is attracted to very specific elements,* but as far as the WHY or
the pursuit of that attraction, there is little to no control.


----------



## 6007

it amuses me how people doubletake me and my partner in public. All of their little stereotypes and gender expectations shattered in one glance. 

I love how weird we look together.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I want a guy that I can dominate. Because I like dominating


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

drmiller100 said:


> I'm almost 50. My youngest is off to college.
> 
> I want no more.
> 
> I keep saying I should get snipped. still havent.


I have nephews and that's enough for me O_O
I don't want kids of my own.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ExtremelyBored said:


> I want a guy that I can dominate. Because I like dominating


You can dominate the finance management.
I find that I go along with what others want. That is until I want something and they don't go along with it.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I have a thing for 18th century men's clothing, particularly when they wear cravats and powdered wigs.
Also uniform.
Its a "fetish" that I've had for years.
I also have a crossdressing fetish, where I like to reflect things that I find "attractive". That I've also, had for years.
@Grandmaster Yoda
Not sure what.... You're trying to say.
Oh I didn't mean I like dominating in general... Just... In the bedroom. But I also like switch too.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ExtremelyBored said:


> I have a thing for 18th century men's clothing, particularly when they wear cravats and powdered wigs.
> Also uniform.
> Its a "fetish" that I've had for years.
> I also have a crossdressing fetish, where I like to reflect things that I find "attractive". That I've also, had for years.
> @Grandmaster Yoda
> Not sure what.... You're trying to say.
> Oh I didn't mean I like dominating in general... Just... In the bedroom. But I also like switch too.


Not the bedroom. I am not fixated on the bedroom, slaves.


----------



## Purrfessor

ExtremelyBored said:


> I have a thing for 18th century men's clothing, particularly when they wear cravats and powdered wigs.
> Also uniform.
> Its a "fetish" that I've had for years.
> I also have a crossdressing fetish, where I like to reflect things that I find "attractive". That I've also, had for years.
> @*Grandmaster Yoda*
> Not sure what.... You're trying to say.
> Oh I didn't mean I like dominating in general... Just... In the bedroom. But I also like switch too.


Are you a history major?
@*Aquali* you could also just get high. I hear weed is great for female orgasm. They even make cannabis cream.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Stelliferous said:


> Are you a history major?
> @*Aquali* you could also just get high. I hear weed is great for female orgasm. They even make cannabis cream.


No, but I love history, my bookshelf is just history books (Besides a few manga series and whatnot).
History as an academic subject though is quite hard...
I like learning, but I don't really like studying, university would be too much for me. Also being an INFP I have procrastination problems.
I'm more of a practical learner, someone shows me something then I try it myself (in person). I mean I CAN learn other ways, but I don't particularly enjoy it. One thing I can't handle is online learning. Nope, it just doesn't work for me at all, if I need help with something, I'd rather get help there and then, discuss things with tutors/classmates in person. (So in this case YouTube videos don't really work on me either).

Anyway, sorry about my rambling.


----------



## Purrfessor

@ExtremelyBored

I wonder if there is a connection to dominating and your learning style? 

Its a little interesting when I think about it because my learning style is auditory and words are how I like to "play"


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Stelliferous said:


> @ExtremelyBored
> 
> I wonder if there is a connection to dominating and your learning style?
> 
> Its a little interesting when I think about it because my learning style is auditory and words are how I like to "play"


Haha, that's interesting. Now you have me thinking.


----------



## Noctis

Jamaia said:


> *hug @*Noctis* * Listen, I didn't read all of your rants, but at least twice you mentioned A GIRL ASKING YOU OUT. They didn't follow through, unfortunate but girls suck at asking a guy out even more than guys suck at asking a girl out. Maybe they didn't quite know what to do and hoped you'd take charge. If you're still in touch with the last one, ask her out the way it's supposed to be done. Next time when a girl asks you out do not leave it up to her to plan the details if it seems like she doesn't have everything figured out. Treat her asking you out more as an implicit invitation for you to ask her out.
> 
> If she does have everything figured out, like say she has these tickets to a concert and if you're free she'll pick you up at 8 pm so you can go eat something before, then it's most likely not a romantic date but she's asking you out as a friend.


Sometimes when a girl asks a guy out, the ball's on their court. Even though I was gracious, it doesn't mean I like her personality. She is very condescending to a mentally disabled person and very rude to him, which I frankly find unattractive. She can also be unfriendly to me and gives me cold greetings and a less than enthusiastic tone of voice. I prefer when women are kind and sensitive to all types of people they interact with, and treat them with respect. I like it when women give me warm greetings and are enthusiastic when interacting with me.


----------



## Perso Uno

Noctis said:


> In a positive note, I tried positive psychology to negate symptoms from depression, including suicidal thoughts, musical meditation, immersed myself with nature, became more physically fit and drank less alcohol on social occasions. I got to know my few close friends better, succeeded academically, did kickboxing, jiu-jitsu, and advancing in higher tier ranks in the martial arts. I was asked out by a young lady at the speech clinic I attend and graciously accepted, however, she didn't follow through when I tried to ask her for more specific details on it. I met a gay guy online who was a PerC member and two years younger than me, we chatted for a few months, but he ultimately stopped communicating with me, even though he voiced attraction to me sexually, emotionally and intellectually and for my pure hearted demeanor and innocence, which he found attractive. I gained 20 pounds of muscle and started again lifting heavy weights. I went to Europe on a trip last year, and Central America early this year. I got through many graduate school classes, despite heavy homework loads in which created challenges during family vacations. Yes, I was hypocritical in my last post, but at the time, I was feeling very emotionally charged and irrational, contrary to my normal composed and logical demeanor.


Fuck ya! Sounds like you have a lot going for you, just continue to focus on the good stuff. You have interesting things about you and that'll help you a lot, you just have to work on that negativity of yours. 

If you want a good read, here's some of my own battle with depression and suicide as well as my advice on getting through it:
http://personalitycafe.com/advice-center/915018-depressions-penicillin.html


You just need to focus on small wins and then build on them. That'll breed confidence and confidence will help you with women. In the mean time, you should also try to get small wins with women. It sounds like you haven't had much experience with them, so I would start slow and just try chatting up random women every day when you can. Since you're in school, ask them if they want to do a study group or something. Get creative. Don't worry about even asking them out, just get comfortable around the opposite sex first and foremost while you're working on your other small wins. 



Noctis said:


> I think with a lack of real dependence due to no job despite working hard on applying to anything imaginable, but had three internships in college. I get mentally exhausted after studying for a rigorous math class, which was touted as a "beginner class", but ended up being unimaginably difficult. I have a very demanding back to back schedule weekly due to my class, otherwise I would have time to attend clubs at my graduate school. Being in a very temperately hot area, it is exhausting going to and from places, walking or driving. My area is incredibly dangerous to drive in due to heavy and unpredictable traffic, long traffic lights, and erratic drivers. I am incredibly lonely and don't have too many friends, and with the friends I have, schedule conflicts come up because of my school schedule, limiting times to hang out with them. I also live in a semi rural area with very few neighbors, whom are older..


I've been there too, you just have to persevere. Try to build social groups based on different things that you enjoy doing. Build a bunch of acquaintances. True friendship comes with intimacy between people (and I don't mean physical intimacy, I mean emotional) and that comes with time. 

If you don't have enough time on your hands, try to build social groups out of the things that you have to do anyways; like study. Or hell, have some kind of study/grocery shopping/cooking group or something. Things you have to do anyways but also stuff you can get people to do with you. Do you know of any coupons/groupons that'll give you a discount for getting a bunch of people together? There used to be a pizza place where I went to college that would cut us a deal for bringing in large groups. People loved me for it and I would pocket some of the extra change and eat for free while still giving people discounts. Wins all-around! 



Noctis said:


> Sometimes when a girl asks a guy out, the ball's on their court. Even though I was gracious, it doesn't mean I like her personality. She is very condescending to a mentally disabled person and very rude to him, which I frankly find unattractive. She can also be unfriendly to me and gives me cold greetings and a less than enthusiastic tone of voice. I prefer when women are kind and sensitive to all types of people they interact with, and treat them with respect. I like it when women give me warm greetings and are enthusiastic when interacting with me.


As a man, assume the ball is always in your court at the start of a courtship. And just because someone asks you out doesn't mean that you have to say yes, just don't be a dick about it and you're golden. 



Oh, and about your other post: 

1) Have I met mentally challenged people? Yes, and I still use the words I feel like using. I use the word 'gay' somewhat infrequently as well, and so do a lot of my gay friends. 

2) You needed a kick in the pants, because as @Stelliferous (think I spelled that right) said, the world doesn't care about your past. They will only care about your past after they know your present. And your present is focused too much on negative things. 

3) Was I mean? Yes I was. And no, I'm not apologizing. 

4) I've had my own battles with depression, I've had my own battles with bullies including teachers that didn't give a damn about me. I've had my own battles with my own family members. I started trying to commit suicide at the age of 8 and have attempted it more times than I could ever count. Statistically, I should be dead 30-plus times over. 

My confidence isn't built upon some terrorizing bullshit like you wrote about, my confidence comes from my hellish past that I survived. And when I see people like you I get a little pissed off because I see myself in people like you. People that have given up and it reminds me of where I could have ended up. I don't like it. 


5) Trying to be better doesn't mean that you'll have a grand time while you're doing it. It really fucking sucks most of the time, especially in the beginning. That's why you have to focus only on every win you can. You do well on a test? Celebrate! A girl acts flirty around you? Celebrate! You start a new hobby that you like? Celebrate! The brain automatically blows up the negative over the positive. As human beings, we see the potential negatives and give them much more importance than the positives. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negativity_bias 

So force yourself to focus on the wins through celebrating every god damned thing that you can. Will it seem silly? Yes it will, but it'll do more for your life than anything you can imagine. Hell, you could have a dream boat girl say that she has fallen madly in love with you at first sight and in 3 months you'd be depressed again. Human beings are hardwired to return to a baseline, emotionally. You give an unhappy guy a million dollars and in a year he'll be unhappy. You break a happy guy's spine and in a year he'll be happy. 

Focus on your wins, adjust your emotional baseline, get better, get more out of life, be happy. 

And watch this video starting at around 17 minutes or so for your 'happy ball'. It's an incredibly stupid concept but it actually works:


----------



## Jamaia

Aquali said:


> Thank you, Jamaia- really - it's very helpful. I'm so glad that I found this forum. You people are so kind and funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha.. I'll try to avoid the flashy masturbation show. I actually find it a little bit difficult to masturbate in front of him, but it's not such a big problem that I say no if he wants to watch. Just knowing he is looking at me like that suddenly makes me a little shy (even though I don't feel shy at all when I give him a blowjob)... But I must admit that I do like your suggestions a lot. That could be a really nice start without too much pressure.
> 
> 
> It gave me butterflies in my stomach just reading that. But in all seriousness... I actually think the idea about building a fantasy like that is brilliant. I feel like you understand how my brain works - and you haven't even met me. That's impressive. The fantasy could be key. Now that I think about it, that's also what I do when I masturbate. It's actually not the physical touch that brings me over the edge, it's usually the "climax" in my fantasy that does that. I mean, I could use a hitachi magic wand on its highest setting, but if I'm not thinking/fantasizing about the right things, it will do nothing for me. It sounded like you could relate to that.
> 
> Thank you for the wise words. I will have to try it out


Hey I'm glad it resonated with you. I think you said mouth fucking is something that you enjoy, so maybe try a position where you're lying on your back on the bed, letting your head hang over the side with him standing beside the bed. You'll sense his body there over and around you, you know he can see you and do what ever he wants with you and you know it's incredibly hot for him, you can hear him and he can reach down to touch you, hold you down etc. You can reach up to grab his body or you can touch yourself. Your head is upside down making it difficult to tell which way is up, you're a bit disoriented. Now if you can manage to tense your muscles, maybe by lifting and shimmying your pelvis without falling off the bed, or by having him hold your legs with you struggling against his hold, and his dick deep in your mouth, well I'd imagine you can get very close to orgasming. The relaxing part in my opinion is not what you should do with your body, if anything do not relax your body, move more, but at some point you do have to relax your mind and just let it happen, and not stop to think. Good luck . 

Oh and the things I thought you should let him know if you haven't already were these (I mean the parts that are about him): "- because I love sex, the taste of cum and pleasing my partner. But also because I hate seeing my partner's frustration when he can't bring me to orgasm. It's only when I'm giving oral that I'm not worried about that and I can surrender myself to the moment and just enjoy his cock. -- It's not the lack of orgasm that bothers me. I still love getting to please him, have him dominate me and the intimacy of sex. There are so many aspects aside from the climax that I absolutely love, but I wish that I could cum for him... because I know he wants me to. So badly. I just don't know how. -- When I give oral I'm completely focused on the taste and scent of him... the noises he makes.. the feeling of having my throat filled.. My senses are so alert which is definitely not the case when I think too much. Blowjobs and throatfucking brings me out of my head and forces me to really feel my body and what is happening to it. 
But even though I'm aware of all this, I still don't know how to cum for him when he touches me? I feel satisfied. I don't need him to make me cum to make me happy. I can easily give myself amazing orgasms. What I need from him is domination, intimacy and, admittedly, praise. Hearing the words "good girl" is better than any orgasm to me. "

He might even be thinking you have some ulterior motives for having sex with him, because he might not quite get why you'd want to have sex at all without having orgasms.


----------



## 6007

had to explain to my friend how to give a handjob. So many women I know are insecure in that department. I had no idea.


----------



## Kito

Reading about the impact of testosterone on libido and how it apparently increases in women after drinking but decreases in men. Explains why I completely lose my sex drive when I'm drunk as fuck.


----------



## ECM

Kito said:


> Reading about the impact of testosterone on libido and how it apparently increases in women after drinking but decreases in men. Explains why I completely lose my sex drive when I'm drunk as fuck.


Yes, but used in the right amount if you drink together one night, it can make you last longer whilst getting her super horny! It's like a reversal potion. (Though I don't drink anyway so dunno why I'm saying this lol.)


----------



## Kito

EccentricM said:


> Yes, but used in the right amount if you drink together one night, it can make you last longer whilst getting her super horny! It's like a reversal potion. (Though I don't drink anyway so dunno why I'm saying this lol.)


I've never had problems with PE and I mostly have sex with men so unfortunately such a compromise isn't enough. :tongue:


----------



## ECM

Kito said:


> I've never had problems with PE and I mostly have sex with men so unfortunately such a compromise isn't enough. :tongue:


Ahhh I see... 

With me and "PE"... my solution is basically to let one off, because I'm generally good for a couple of rounds or more per session lol. (That and each one lasts longer than the previous). To stay up I just need to focus on my SO's body and let myself be excited with passion and soon enough I'm good to go, during which "short" waiting durations, if any, since I have also been known to immediately keep going after an ejac, (my record being 7 in a row in the space of 30-45 mins of continual thrust) I just keep them busy with my hands or mouth.


----------



## Kito

EccentricM said:


> Ahhh I see...
> 
> With me and "PE"... my solution is basically to let one off, because I'm generally good for a couple of rounds or more per session lol. (That and each one lasts longer than the previous). To stay up I just need to focus on my SO's body and let myself be excited with passion and soon enough I'm good to go, during which "short" waiting durations, if any, since I have also been known to immediately keep going after an ejac, (my record being 7 in a row in the space of 30-45 mins of continual thrust) I just keep them busy with my hands or mouth.


It is pretty sad how some people think sex is over as soon as the guy's got his fill. It's usually the same guys who don't understand how lesbians have sex because they don't understand how to pleasure a woman with anything but their dick. Naturally I understand the instant fall off of libido after orgasm that guys experience, but I've never felt it for longer than 10-15 minutes. 

Besides, foreplay kinda eliminates the urge to ejaculate and evacuate (thanks yik yak for that one). Once you settle into it and realise you're not on a mission to get off ASAP you kinda want to draw it out for longer. 

Sadly all my sexual partners have been the type to fuck once then not bother again until the next day. It's boring to say the least.


----------



## 6007

I dont feel right having sex with someone if they have been drinking. Seems unchivalrous.


----------



## 6007

Byron is gonna let me plug him! just making coffee before sex! 

I LOVE MY LIFE.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Man, having sex in front of a mirror is so hot, especially when my sexual partner is on top of me. Having a full view of both her face and her body while we’re at it is awesome. I also asked her not to remove her wedges and that made things even sexier. 



ripley said:


> had to explain to my friend how to give a handjob. So many women I know are insecure in that department. I had no idea.


I’ve encountered the same phenomenon as well.


----------



## Neokortex

Jamaia said:


> Tough one. If typing is possible, then I do think it should be possible to roughly type based on online interaction and written expression. I was asking you because I thought you believed, I think you brought her type up and piqued my interest .


What I believe to be able to type quickly is whether someone has Sx or not. It's based on my experience with people around me. For me it's just so easy to embarrass, intimidate them with some early questions or taboo topics. Like she asked a question before, whether I typed her based on the idea she wasn't forthcoming about my questions pertaining her sexuality - is that a tendency? Certainly not, depends on who talks with who but there seems to be a difference between how Sx types demarcate their public/private spheres than how Social subtypes do. Lady Lullaby INFJs grouptalk a Social INFJ defines it as "respecting other people's boundaries." Using the word "instinct" could mean to metaphorically allude to compulsions to "penetrate other's private sphere, disregarding local society's normative standards on where does boundaries start and end."


----------



## Neokortex

Neverontime said:


> Nobody 'gets the real me', because I'm a very special snowflake
> 
> If you're really interested, I no longer seek a very deep connection with someone else, because it's unrealistic. So I've adapted, to compensate in other ways.
> I still reveal parts of myself to a select few people, usually when I believe that they have knowledge or insights which will help me find the intensity I crave in myself.
> I'm still going over the links you provided. They seem to be inconsistent, which is typical of my experience with enneagram so far, but I will take another look.
> 
> This part in one of your links seems to contradict your reasoning:
> 
> "The sexual is not discriminating, because that implies choice, which is social. the sexual has no
> choice about what it's attracted to, but the instinct has strong attracts and strong
> repulsions *(i'm not saying sexual is interested in everything, more like the
> opposite - sexual is attracted to very specific elements,* but as far as the WHY or
> the pursuit of that attraction, there is little to no control.


Uhuh. Sounds like that wing 5 you have. Reminds me of this Sp/Sx-kinda INTP girl, when were trying to have some sexual fun she somehow sank deep into herself. Like 6 feet under deep. And I kept asking her if she liked what I'm doing or not and she said she was paying attention to her body to figure it out. Now that's weird. To me. But it's been written here by @dragthewaters that her INTP hubby's just not enough passionate/responsive/present during the act. It's somehow resonates with the Sp/Sx descriptions of outer shell first, which provides security and then the self inside, kinda why they have this mysterious, hard-to-earn-their-trust aura. The jitteryness is what's missing from your communication, it's like you're a snowflake because you allow to hide your emotional self behind your intelligence (tied to your wing 5) - which is again, security first and narrowing Sx down to people who're stable in your life (i.e. you're not a wanderer either).


----------



## Desthro

Neokortex said:


> What I believe to be able to type quickly is whether someone has Sx or not. It's based on my experience with people around me. For me it's just so easy to embarrass, intimidate them with some early questions or taboo topics. Like she asked a question before, whether I typed her based on the idea she wasn't forthcoming about my questions pertaining her sexuality - is that a tendency? Certainly not, depends on who talks with who but there seems to be a difference between how Sx types demarcate their public/private spheres than how Social subtypes do. Lady Lullaby INFJs grouptalk a Social INFJ defines it as "respecting other people's boundaries." Using the word "instinct" could mean to metaphorically allude to compulsions to "penetrate other's private sphere, disregarding local society's normative standards on where does boundaries start and end."


I think that probably depends on the Sx type. . . I'm pretty fucking shameless lol


----------



## Kynx

Neokortex said:


> Uhuh. Sounds like that wing 5 you have. Reminds me of this Sp/Sx-kinda INTP girl, when were trying to have some sexual fun she somehow sank deep into herself. Like 6 feet under deep. And I kept asking her if she liked what I'm doing or not and she said she was paying attention to her body to figure it out. Now that's weird. To me. But it's been written here by @dragthewaters that her INTP hubby's just not enough passionate/responsive/present during the act. It's somehow resonates with the Sp/Sx descriptions of outer shell first, which provides security and then the self inside, kinda why they have this mysterious, hard-to-earn-their-trust aura. The jitteryness is what's missing from your communication, it's like you're a snowflake because you allow to hide your emotional self behind your intelligence (tied to your wing 5) - which is again, security first and narrowing Sx down to people who're stable in your life (i.e. you're not a wanderer either).


Wing 5?
My 'sx' isn't for people who are stable in my life. 

Do the instincts change places? Like could I have been a sx/sp and changed to a sp/sx? If not, what do sx's do when they give up on finding a connection?


----------



## Kyandigaru

having good pussy is a sin. 
------
We didn't use a condom and the thrill of getting a baby was exciting to me, foolish but exciting. he nutted way... too fast and was "embarrassed" about it. The next time we fucked, he laid his dick inside me and I felt it pulsating three times, back to back. he sucked on my breasts like a hungry baby. and still nutted too fast. ugh... the thrusting was good, but eh.....


----------



## Neokortex

Kyn said:


> Wing 5?
> My 'sx' isn't for people who are stable in my life.
> 
> Do the instincts change places? Like could I have been a sx/sp and changed to a sp/sx? If not, what do sx's do when they give up on finding a connection?


My take on it is that your average "instinct," say, a midrange Sp/Sx is built up by the orientation of your specific Enneagrams. If you find out which Enneagrams you have, then you can start figuring out how they are connected. Concurrently, see which of their subtype you have. Say, I'm a 4 with an So/Sp orientation, but in my behavior I'm strong to criticize people recklessly so my Sx/Sp 1 is dominating rather. + Sometimes I just like to get into unfamiliar groups to be amused by them, which is somewhat similar to what you wrote about searching for that intensity inside, and that part is my Sp/Sx 6w7 or my opportunist w7 manifesting cautiously, self-defensively.

To your question: I don't know. I don't think I've ever given up finding a connection, although I do have burnout periods when I need to introvert (as a normal INFP would have done at the right time) and just look at some retro gaming youtube videos to get me into this cozy feeling of security in loneliness. Not by accident, I also happen to realize during the process that I have resources I can fall back on, like open the drawer and notice the cookies parents sent me that I didn't bother to eat. That's when I temporarily forget that I need anyone. But when I go out again, the troubles start all over, I remember my schedule, my tasks and start noticing girls again, then angry for not having time to go out to student events, or if I go out then after I'm angry, usually, that no one shared my interests, etc. It's my Enneagram 6, I guess, allegedly ambiverted, that I always look for something outside to help me out. I always need some group, some person, someone to give me directions, unless I never feel secure.

What you have sounds like a really numbing 5. You just don't care. Hence I believe Sx-dom 5s don't really exist. I dunno, the descriptions are here, you be the judge... http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...riants-stackings-post2985966.html#post2985966


----------



## Hypaspist

So there's a super fuckable group member of mine (again). Stupidly can't concentrate hit-it-n-quit-it crush vol. 32 1/2. And I'm the director. 


* *




Imma gonna bench twice her body weight in front of her, flex dem muscles. It's worked every time before without fail! /sarcasm


----------



## sinaasappel

I post here for teh lulz


----------



## Lustghost

I have no problem taking care of his dick, I'm a natural at it. Though sometimes when we're just chilling, I start playing with it and then leave it just as quickly. He says I'm cruel for that, lol. Guess I gotta work on stopping it.


----------



## mimesis

Neokortex said:


> My take on it is that your average "instinct," say, a midrange Sp/Sx is built up by the orientation of your specific Enneagrams. If you find out which Enneagrams you have, then you can start figuring out how they are connected. Concurrently, see which of their subtype you have. Say, I'm a 4 with an So/Sp orientation, but in my behavior I'm strong to criticize people recklessly so my Sx/Sp 1 is dominating rather. + Sometimes I just like to get into unfamiliar groups to be amused by them, which is somewhat similar to what you wrote about searching for that intensity inside, and that part is my Sp/Sx 6w7 or my opportunist w7 manifesting cautiously, self-defensively.
> 
> To your question: I don't know. I don't think I've ever given up finding a connection, although I do have burnout periods when I need to introvert (as a normal INFP would have done at the right time) and just look at some retro gaming youtube videos to get me into this cozy feeling of security in loneliness. Not by accident, I also happen to realize during the process that I have resources I can fall back on, like open the drawer and notice the cookies parents sent me that I didn't bother to eat. That's when I temporarily forget that I need anyone. But when I go out again, the troubles start all over, I remember my schedule, my tasks and start noticing girls again, then angry for not having time to go out to student events, or if I go out then after I'm angry, usually, that no one shared my interests, etc. It's my Enneagram 6, I guess, allegedly ambiverted, that I always look for something outside to help me out. I always need some group, some person, someone to give me directions, unless I never feel secure.
> 
> What you have sounds like a really numbing 5. You just don't care. Hence I believe Sx-dom 5s don't really exist. I dunno, the descriptions are here, you be the judge... http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...riants-stackings-post2985966.html#post2985966


Why are you angry that no one shared your interest and who are you angry with?


----------



## Neokortex

mimesis said:


> Why are you angry that no one shared your interest and who are you angry with?


For instance... I tried out a presentation training club. I attended two occasions only. On the 1st occasion it turned out that one's expected to become a member, you won't be thrown out if not but if you want to actively take part, you'll have to buy a membership. On the 2nd occasion it was revealed that there were 4 demo occasions and this was the last one. The organizer said that by now I should be able to decide whether I'll pay the membership for 6 months ahead or not. I said I won't be in town the next year so I'm not planning to join. There were a lot of foreigners attending the club, which was expected as it's held in English and this second occasion everyone was invited to join the core members to a drink in one of the places. It turned out to be a fancy expensive restaurant/bar and these guys were ordering stuff without looking on the price. That wasn't the problem, though, I figured that out only at the end, what I didn't like though, that this charming guy was taking over the discussion; actually I was teasing him with being an extrovert and then he really extroverted himself and talked our native girls' head off so I added some more critical remarks... because he was trying to play down this whole idea of having an extensive network of acquaintances he could rely on, only to play up the idea of how big an achievement is for him to survive abroad. And that he was traveling around, faced hardships of integration but at the same time made friends in each country and partied in each country, which, I said, I wasn't able to achieve. And even one of the girls mentioned some meme he posted on his Facebook about modesty and introversion that gives you wisdom and that also fueled the discussion. I was critical but also in a light way, hoping that he'd answer with something funny such as the ENTPs tend to do, say, "You'd be a good politician here in our country because our politics are really flexible." - this idea he didn't like, like how come I even expect he'd be into that. The whole thing started with his good appetite because he really ordered stuff. I wanted to see if he was able to reflect more on those earthly passions, like, regards to his religion but he didn't want to talk about it. What he talked about was rather speculative, say, watch "Enfj discussions" user's videos on YT, the way that guy talks. He talked about the leaning of his preferences, whether this he'd do or the other thing but nothing concrete, whatsoever. Light banter on tastes. And I hated that because on that side of the table I couldn't turn the waters. The guy facing me turned out he was the mascot of the group, he was the youngest and they loved him all. He was not as much talkative, he also had a facade on but the ENFJ-ish organizer offered him some fried potatoes and that's when I noticed that I perfectly locked myself out of this group with all my wittiness. On one side it's an Enneagram 3 issue, why I wanna make an impression so early, on the other side it's a call onto more controversial waters, difficult topics. There was a guy who responded positively to my, ugh, stingy humor (like "dude, careful not to exhaust yourself by driving all that 100 meters to the pub") but for other reasons he left earlier. I left not long after, reckoning that the natives wouldn't join my side to really get to know these Saudi Arabians, they'd rather kiss up their ass.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

When we start chatting about a particular subject, that's not a green light to go ahead and send me an unsolicited dick pic


----------



## sinaasappel

GinningPuma4011 said:


> When we start chatting about a particular subject, that's not a green light to go ahead and send me an unsolicited dick pic


That's when you tell him you don't need a pencil.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

For the first time I was watching pornography and I was questioning why I enjoyed it. That was odd.


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> For the first time I was watching pornography and I was questioning why I enjoyed it. That was odd.


Hahaha


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> Hahaha


Now I think of my body because it is the only one that I'm allowed to touch.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

GIA Diamonds said:


> That's when you tell him you don't need a pencil.


Lol. I like you. 

I wanted to say something mean to him, but held back from it


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Now I think of my body because it is the only one that I'm allowed to touch.


Hahahaha that's cute!



GinningPuma4011 said:


> Lol. I like you.
> 
> I wanted to say something mean to him, but held back from it


Well I mean he didn't ask you and it sounds like he just wanted an opinion :kitteh:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> Hahahaha that's cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I mean he didn't ask you and it sounds like he just wanted an opinion :kitteh:


That was what I was thinking.
The other day my legs were dry from cold weather so I moistured myself. I noticed that I was very smooth and very attractively moist.
So I was thinking that I was cute. Which reminded me of naivety which is the goal to get rid of these evil ideas.


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That was what I was thinking.
> The other day my legs were dry from cold weather so I moistured myself. I noticed that I was very smooth and very attractively moist.
> So I was thinking that I was cute. Which reminded me of naivety which is the goal to get rid of these evil ideas.


With bath and body lotion of course! 0.

Or you could I dunno...........


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> With bath and body lotion of course! 0.
> 
> Or you could I dunno...........


I don't have money for that.
I can only use sunscreen or prescription strength medication.


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I don't have money for that.
> I can only use sunscreen or prescription strength medication.


Either way, you're not dry!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> Either way, you're not dry!


Hmm.
Take it easy chief!


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Hmm.
> Take it easy chief!


What?! I'm only stating the obvious. roud:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> What?! I'm only stating the obvious. roud:


You are too happy right now. In response, I have stolen much of your food stock and will not return it to you without a favor.


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You are too happy right now. In response, I have stolen much of your food stock and will not return it to you without a favor.


That's because I have a 3-day weekend and I don't have to cook all day and talk to customers. Haha okay. What kind of favor?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> That's because I have a 3-day weekend and I don't have to cook all day and talk to customers. Haha okay. What kind of favor?


Three years of indentured servitude.


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Three years of indentured servitude.


lol Nope.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> lol Nope.


This pork is all mine. I win no matter what.


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> This pork is all mine. I win no matter what.


Hah! You aren't a rock on a stick that's for sure!


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> For the first time I was watching pornography and I was questioning why I enjoyed it. That was odd.


How was your porno show? What kind of porn did you watch?


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Now I think of my body because it is the only one that I'm allowed to touch.


Well of course, that is a natural response.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> Hah! You aren't a rock on a stick that's for sure!


No..I am GMY!


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No..I am GMY!


Good man yousef?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> Good man yousef?


Are you okay with your inability to produce life?


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Are you okay with your inability to produce life?


Yeah....


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> Yeah....


Tell me the secret


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Tell me the secret


You just don't wish to obtain it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> You just don't wish to obtain it.


But you know that you exist for the benefit of society. They own you, they built you.


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> But you know that you exist for the benefit of society. They own you, they built you.


I like to see it as a mutual relationship.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> I like to see it as a mutual relationship.


Very good pig food eater. I will dismiss you from this thread. There is too much darkness here.


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Very good pig food eater. I will dismiss you from this thread. There is too much darkness here.


I like it here. It's cozy.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> I like it here. It's cozy.


Sad face.


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Sad face.


There's quite a few emojis for that. It's okay to use some Fe yoda!


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Now I think of my body because it is the only one that I'm allowed to touch.


Did you masturbate until you were red in the face or something?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> There's quite a few emojis for that. It's okay to use some Fe yoda!


Not for me. Crying face.


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Not for me. Crying face.


XD :crying:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> Did you masturbate until you were red in the face or something?


No my face is normal. Normal and ugly just like everybody else.


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No my face is normal. Normal and ugly just like everybody else.


What kind of porn were you watching?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> XD :crying:


Generation Z is the optimal age


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Generation Z is the optimal age


You're like 11 months younger than me. You've got some catching up to do.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> You're like 11 months younger than me. You've got some catching up to do.


I am ready in body and mind. That is two parts of the health triangle.


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I am ready in body and mind. That is two parts of the health triangle.


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahaha


Go on


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Go on


*pats you on the back*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> *pats you on the back*


Now I have a disease. I did not consent to this.


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Now I have a disease. I did not consent to this.


That's not how life works XD


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> That's not how life works XD


Wolfie


----------



## Tropes

Kyn said:


> Here, quickly
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas :tongue:


Thanks. I appreciate your desire to make it feel warm and cozy :wink:


----------



## ninjahitsawall

So I watch that show "The Affair", and last season, there was this sex scene that was ambiguously rapey. I didn't interpret it that way, neither did the writer... but I thought it was hot and didn't think it'd be so controversial. So I was like "not sure what that says about me.."

Example: 



> Alison didn’t say “no” but the ambivalence of the scene with respect to rape was disturbing. Do you see this as an issue and plan to address it somehow?
> 
> A. Was that sex scene about love? No. Was that sex scene about control? Yes.
> 
> ...We were very excited about that sex scene when we created it because we did think that it was incredibly disturbing. And we wanted it to be. We wanted it to be something that people would talk about. We also thought it was the kind of sex that does happen in couples sometimes... Sometimes sex in couples is dominant and angry sex..this is a couple that has always, from the very beginning, been turned on by transgressive behavior and somewhat violent sex...
> 
> Q. When you were talking about that scene in the writers’ room, did you think of it as a rape or just dominant sex, as you described it?
> 
> A. We didn’t think of it as a rape. We meant for Alison to be complicit in it, and turned on by it. In the way that the sex scene ended up getting shot, I think that her complicity is less obvious and that she herself is more ambivalent about what’s happening, and doesn’t necessarily want it to be happening. So honestly, it did turn into something that looked more like a rape. I guess, I, as the creator, thought that was interesting and thought that we should go with it.


Kinda put it out of my mind until the season premiere, where they brought it back into the story in another scene. Basically a debate about whether sex that occured in one of his novels -- inspired by his actual experience -- was rape or not. He said no, and when asked if she gave consent he also said no. Then when asked what he would call that if it's not rape, he said, 'dominant sex'. Then started going on about grey areas in sex and how sometimes shame and desire coexist in the same person.. and I was totally with him on that.

The fact they felt the need to bring that discussion into the story -- almost like reassurance for people who were disturbed-- made me wonder how fucked up I am for thinking that scene was hot, and basically siding with a character a lot of people think is a horrible person & raped his wife. Also I hope he fucks his student (the one asking about the book), who he made cry in class and then made angry with his opinion..clearly she is already being largely controlled by him emotionally... :crazy: this show is porn. But better.


----------



## 6007

Love watching byron jerk off in the morning. It is way more energizing than coffee, but after he came on my breasts I also got coffee. 
He is so much fun.


----------



## 6007

I once hooked up with a thirty year old virgin INTP. 
He was really nice but he bailed mid handjob because he got really nervous because...
He claimed to have never jerked off before. 
Because it was for depraved people. 

I was like ok, so I cuddled him and we hung out because whatever, he was cool and everyone has their own sexual journey and stuff but then he REALLY tried to have sex with me for the next few days, and when I didnt he told me he loved someone else anyway. 
It was pretty fucked up and mean actually. Made me really happy the reasons I said no was because I had my period and an injury so I couldn't anyway. So glad I didnt fuck a jerk. 

Plus he was a four and on a bad day I am an 8, and ugly people have no business being fucking mean. He had bad BO and was hairy and I liked him a lot anyway, but then he had to be so fucking mean. In retrospect it is hilarious. And I have a slender non hairy and gorgeous and KIND man in my life now, so it is truly funny looking back.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

After he came inside me, he ate me out, but he stayed on my clit. I tried to grind and lift my hips up to get his tongue inside of me, but he was purposefully avoiding doing that. It would've been the hottest thing if he cleaned me up and shared it with me. Only a handful of guys I've been with were into that


----------



## sinaasappel

ripley said:


> I once hooked up with a thirty year old virgin INTP.
> He was really nice but he bailed mid handjob because he got really nervous because...
> He claimed to have never jerked off before.
> Because it was for depraved people.
> 
> I was like ok, so I cuddled him and we hung out because whatever, he was cool and everyone has their own sexual journey and stuff but then he REALLY tried to have sex with me for the next few days, and when I didnt he told me he loved someone else anyway.
> It was pretty fucked up and mean actually. Made me really happy the reasons I said no was because I had my period and an injury so I couldn't anyway. So glad I didnt fuck a jerk.
> 
> Plus he was a four and on a bad day I am an 8, and ugly people have no business being fucking mean. He had bad BO and was hairy and I liked him a lot anyway, but then he had to be so fucking mean. In retrospect it is hilarious. And I have a slender non hairy and gorgeous and KIND man in my life now, so it is truly funny looking back.


This is why I'm on this thread XD 



GinningPuma4011 said:


> After he came inside me, he ate me out, but he stayed on my clit. I tried to grind and lift my hips up to get his tongue inside of me, but he was purposefully avoiding doing that. It would've been the hottest thing if he cleaned me up and shared it with me. Only a handful of guys I've been with were into that


----------



## Kynx

I don't find him attractive, yet there's an attraction of some kind. Maybe some part of me craves a shitstorm, which is definitely what I'd get.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ripley said:


> I just vomited in my mouth


I'm not lending you any toothpaste or a toothbrush. You can use my mop though. Lol lol 1929929292929292920292029292020202
Internet is fun, very nice, wow.


----------



## Kynx

Squirting, wow. How inconvenient.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Kyn said:


> Squirting, wow. How inconvenient.


Clean it up.


----------



## WhoPutsTheirFaceOnABus

Long black shiny coats.. On women... not a Labrador Retriever reference. 

Brrrr


----------



## Kynx

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Clean it up.


That's what's inconvenient


----------



## ECM

Hypaspist said:


> So there's a super fuckable group member of mine (again). Stupidly can't concentrate hit-it-n-quit-it crush vol. 32 1/2. And I'm the director.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imma gonna bench twice her body weight in front of her, flex dem muscles. It's worked every time before without fail! /sarcasm


You'd have a better chance by just saying hi.


----------



## 6007

EccentricM said:


> You'd have a better chance by just saying hi.


I dunno man, the weights tho.


----------



## ECM

Ghostbangs said:


> I have no problem taking care of his dick, I'm a natural at it. Though sometimes when we're just chilling, I start playing with it and then leave it just as quickly. He says I'm cruel for that, lol. Guess I gotta work on stopping it.


Ohhh, that brings up an infuriating memory of my ex! 

We we getting it on, she spent loads of time turning me on, teasing me etc. Then suddenly she stops, when she finally got me ready to do the deed! And I said "what gives?" and she said; "Well, I'm satisfied now, I don't need anymore". I responded "Yeah, but that's not fair on me, you spent all that time turning me on and playing with yourself, touching me only to then not finish the job?" And she said; "Yes, because I don't need anymore, it was just enough for me, I finished, you don't have to be so selfish you know". And I then again replied "Yeah, but what about me? I'm not finished or satisfied, you worked me up to it to then not do it?" And she said "Well, you'll have to wait till next time, like tomorrow night or something, because I don't want to go any further now, I came." I said "Well, when I finish, I make sure to put in the effort to finish my partner too afterwards." - "Yeah well, I don't want to now". 

I was fuming. 30 mins of foreplay and telling me what she she wanted to do with me and what she wanted me to do to her, going through all the motions that lead to sex, just as her personal "fap session" and leaving me high, dry and frustrated because it was convenient for her. 

She couldn't seem to get her head around that in order for me to be sexually satisfied, I have to cum once the gears are set in motion (especially as a male, as that is the highlight) and just building me up and stroking my meat to leave me alone when she deemed it was all finished, because "she" finished.. wasn't fair lol. 


*strokes* I'm going to make you finish, and then a second time when you penetrate me *wink*

*she finishes/is satisfied* Oh, nevermind, I'm all done, that's all I needed, bye. *drops dick and goes to bed*

(Not the actual word for word quotes, but you get the picture. Just felt like I'd been used and thrown away. well, that seemed to be a reoccurring theme in the relationship later anyway, so surprise surprise...)


----------



## 6007

GIA Diamonds said:


> This is why I'm on this thread XD


 I forgot to mention that he looked like a young Putin mixed with Dobby the house elf and he wore triathlete clothes even when he wasn't training, like they were normal clothes. My friends were like what is up with his BO, and ordinarily any sort of scent kind of bugs me, because I am sensitive, but for some reason even though he looked like he was wearing a fur shirt and he stank and was totally weird (which I liked, for the record), I liked him anyway. it was when he would subtly neg me that I did not like him, like the one time we were out just as friends, and I was wearing heels, and he said he didn't like tall girls. I was like that's nice you are wearing mom jeans. Like, why go there? You have no chance of fucking me anyway. but then he seemed nice again until he tried very hard to fuck me and then said WELL I LOVE NANCY ANYWAY. I was like dude wtf is your problem. Nancy was his neighbor, who had severe depression and would not open the door to talk to him. But apparently he was totally in love with her. But in the meantime while he was trying to figure that out, he was kind of trying to date me too. I understand social ineptitude to an extent, but eventually I ended the friendship. He spent the next year trying to win me back as a friend, but it didn't go anywhere. Mostly because I kept finding new boyfriends, and I'm not going to hang out with some Putin asshole when I have a good boyfriend in my life.


----------



## Lustghost

EccentricM said:


> Ohhh, that brings up an infuriating memory of my ex!


Yeah, in my case I don't do it intentionally. It just happens because of my absent mindedness while in casual/non-sexual activities like watching something together. It's like a habit that I don't really notice when it happens.


----------



## ECM

Ghostbangs said:


> Yeah, in my case I don't do it intentionally. It just happens because of my absent mindedness while in casual/non-sexual activities like watching something together. It's like a habit that I don't really notice when it happens.


Oh yeah, I got that ^^ Was just a reminded of that "purposeful" event. xD


----------



## ECM

A thought I sometimes I have is... wondering what it would be like to wear a strap on in order to double penetrate my female partner.... hmmm. ^^


----------



## 6007

I can add to the blue balls stories. 
Before Byron I was dating this 29 year old virgin, Jareth the ENTJ. A deeply religious dude, he was saving it for marriage. The first week and we hung out, for some reason we spent the majority of it completely naked. at one point he was fingering me, and then abruptly stopped. Cold. Stop. Then it happened again. And yet once more. Just complete flip off switch in the middle of play. 

I was like "what the fuck?! Only a fucking virgin would do something like this to someone. You cannot leverage all of your power on someone to get them turned on and the second that they are excited just drop them like a cold potato. That is super bad manners. I am not pressuring you into sex, I do not mind that you are a virgin, but you are not allowed to mess with me like this. It is physically painful."

it was funny, but the less interest in taking his virginity I showed, the more he wanted to give it to me. I was like I do not mess with oaths to God dude. I could not be having sex with a virgin as their first that is just too intense. And it was not flattering how he thought the second he offered himself to me that I was going to jump up-and-down for joy. So just because I have had sex doesn't mean I want to with everyone I know what the fuck. Sexist pig.


----------



## drmiller100

I went to a kink party last night. boobs are always good, but I wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Mostly Harmless

Anal sex is like anesthesia for me. I pass out before I know it and sleep for like ten hours afterwards.


----------



## ECM

Mostly Harmless said:


> Anal sex is like anesthesia for me. I pass out before I know it and sleep for like ten hours afterwards.


Well... least you know what you can do if you can't sleep at night...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Just learned he has a roommate after screaming my head off in his apartment for the second time. Mortified. He never told me. And then he says, "well, there are a lot of doors in this place, didn't you think..." 

I never took notice!


----------



## mimesis

Kyn said:


> That's what's inconvenient



* *
















Merry Christmas! :happy:


----------



## 6007

mimesis said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas! :happy:


you are my favorite person on this entire forum.


----------



## Kynx

mimesis said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas! :happy:


You know what I need :blushed:


----------



## dizzycactus

The early Christmas present I ordered my wife has arrived 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/ROCKBOX-Mains-Powered-Unisex-Vibrator/dp/B00Q6DBP22
It's a little... unorthodox, but we'd already tried the best wands, and this was the only remaining place to go from there. 

Fun times tonight.


----------



## Hypaspist

*no pun intended*

Fuck porn!

/delivered as promised.

You know you've watched too much when the statement "looking at [insert namer here]'s [insert descriptor here] tits" works its way into your mental dialogue.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Hypaspist said:


> *no pun intended*
> 
> Fuck porn!
> 
> /delivered as promised.
> 
> You know you've watched too much when the statement "looking at [insert namer here]'s [insert descriptor here] tits" works its way into your mental dialogue.


You know you watch too much when you read "atm" somewhere and think "ass to mouth"


----------



## ECM

Interestingly, I feel like I'm one of the very few guys that find a woman wearing heels/stilettos a turn "off". Sometimes I can see a girl wearing some reeeally appealing lingerie or something, but only for it to be ruined for me by the heels. 

In general I find flat footwear cuter on a girl, and as for sexual wear... no footwear, just either nothing, or stockings, and the black cotton type of stockings, not the semi-transparent ones. (Yeah I'm picky)


----------



## Tsubaki

Just a random thing that I notice every time: I don't usually like sweets that much, but after sex, I always really badly crave something sweet. Specifically chocolate. Or at least something to eat in general. Seriously, I usually have a fairly set diet plan without any snacking, but in those instances, I really can't help it.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CRR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Hooked up with my FWB last night after a 3 week-long falling out. I don't know if it's because 3 weeks felt a lot longer than it was (and I didn't fuck anyone else during that time,) or because I wasn't sure if we'd ever hang out after said falling out, but it felt so good just having him inside me, feeling so full again.

We 69'd for the first time and I'm pretty sure he's some kind of cunnilingus god. I still mentally feel his tongue flicking across my clit, and kissing it, and keep wanting to just melt.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I had a sore throat from getting throat fucked, but now I really think it's sore because I'm getting sick.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I had a sore throat from getting throat fucked, but now I really think it's sore because I'm getting sick.


You poor thing. 

The things we do with dicks. The things we do.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

perpetuallyreticent said:


> You poor thing.
> 
> The things we do with dicks. The things we do.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I'm debating whether or not I just want to have a one night stand, or find a FWB or if it'll feel too meaningless to me. Or if, per the latter, I'll get too attached. In the case of just having a one night stand, it might just feel... empty. I'm horny, but I might feel worse afterwards.

It's intriguing.


----------



## TheJ

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I'm debating whether or not I just want to have a one night stand, or find a FWB or if it'll feel too meaningless to me. Or if, per the latter, I'll get too attached. In the case of just having a one night stand, it might just feel... empty. I'm horny, but I might feel worse afterwards.
> 
> It's intriguing.


Hmm, why does starting to have feelings for a FWB that bad of a thing? That could end up in a nice relationship just as it could end up in a heart break. I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## 6007

That hilarious moment when in a mixed group of friends, one of Byron's mates tries to tease him about anal sex and then he is just like "yeah I let ripley do things to my butt."

I love a man who is that secure in his sexuality, and that he will totally turn things around on others if they take it to some weird place. 

I keep asking him to sit on my face but it hasnt happened in a while now 

I am proud I didnt grab the plug from the entryway when anal came up. The lube is lying on my bedroom floor by the door and the plugs are everywhere in the house. Perfect for freaking out guests, but I keep playing nicely with others. They used to be on my sink when I thought my landlord was sneaking in my place. Made me laugh. I keep them clean, but they definitely look distinctive.


----------



## Mostly Harmless

Not sure if I have unrealistic expectations of penis size or really crap luck.


----------



## pwowq

I got feels and broke my current no-fap-week. I didn't prep anything and all of sudden I was in the bed with a load in my hand. Now I only need to pass a window to my neighbour. Made a half-run past the window, tripped on the pants around the feet, fell HARD on the floor -> got some cleaning to do. That was... um, fascinating.


----------



## Angina Jolie

There is something so sexy about Erik Palladino playing Kevin Miller in Suits. I don't find him attractive per se, but both the character as well as how he played it was a complete turn on. I don't know.


----------



## ECM

pwowq said:


> I got feels and broke my current no-fap-week. I didn't prep anything and all of sudden I was in the bed with a load in my hand. Now I only need to pass a window to my neighbour. Made a half-run past the window, tripped on the pants around the feet, fell HARD on the floor -> got some cleaning to do. That was... um, fascinating.


Why did you need to go past your neighbour? Does the whole block or street only share a single toilet or sink?


----------



## 6007

pwowq said:


> I got feels and broke my current no-fap-week. I didn't prep anything and all of sudden I was in the bed with a load in my hand. Now I only need to pass a window to my neighbour. Made a half-run past the window, tripped on the pants around the feet, fell HARD on the floor -> got some cleaning to do. That was... um, fascinating.


This my friend is why you should fap every day.
Too much in the pipes makes your body derp


----------



## pwowq

EccentricM said:


> Why did you need to go past your neighbour? Does the whole block or street only share a single toilet or sink?


If you live in a city you know very well what can be seen standing in your window looking into your neighbours windows. Add poor room planning for my apartment.

Usually I'm not so spontaneous about fapping.



ripley said:


> This my friend is why you should fap every day.
> Too much in the pipes makes your body derp


Body and mind.


----------



## ECM

pwowq said:


> If you live in a city you know very well what can be seen standing in your window looking into your neighbours windows. Add poor room planning for my apartment.
> 
> Usually I'm not so spontaneous about fapping.
> 
> .


Ahhhh right. Lol.


----------



## 6007

pwowq said:


> If you live in a city you know very well what can be seen standing in your window looking into your neighbours windows. Add poor room planning for my apartment.
> 
> Usually I'm not so spontaneous about fapping.
> 
> 
> 
> Body and mind.


mind and body are one my
dude


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He really slept in a different room than me last night . Said he'd never get any rest if we slept in the same bed. I thought he was kidding because he got in the bed with me while we watched some weird show, but when it ended, he really left to go sleep in the other room. Lol. Wtf. I was so mad. 

Go for three rounds, smoke me up, give me a massage and then just tuck me into bed? Lol boy, if you don't gtfo. 

That shit was so good, though. He could hit it for days


----------



## CasusBelli

Mostly Harmless said:


> Anal sex is like anesthesia for me. I pass out before I know it and sleep for like ten hours afterwards.


A great way to turn a brown eye at reality...


----------



## 6007

Betsey Johnson makes the best bras for 34DD I have ever seen.


----------



## 6007

Byron and I trade sexual favors for coffee. 
This morning he got a blowjob, and I got some holiday spice coffee. 

The thing is, I feel I win twice because I get the energy of his orgasm AND my morning coffee. It is so exciting to kiss him while he cums and inhale his moans RAWR

also... my infj scientist friend just messaged me to tell me she had an orgasm in her sleep last night. 

I am not sure why she does this. I know two Ni dominant chicks who randomly send me semi nudes (usually their asses covered in bruises) and I am like

ummmmm. cool dude. 

people are weird. 

Like... am I supposed to fap to these images? I have never actually done that. What is the intent? I dont want to be rude and ask, so I say something complimentary and move along.


----------



## sinaasappel

ripley said:


> Byron and I trade sexual favors for coffee.
> This morning he got a blowjob, and I got some holiday spice coffee.
> 
> The thing is, I feel I win twice because I get the energy of his orgasm AND my morning coffee. It is so exciting to kiss him while he cums and inhale his moans RAWR
> 
> also... my infj scientist friend just messaged me to tell me she had an orgasm in her sleep last night.
> 
> I am not sure why she does this. I know two Ni dominant chicks who randomly send me semi nudes (usually their asses covered in bruises) and I am like
> 
> ummmmm. cool dude.
> 
> people are weird.
> 
> Like... am I supposed to fap to these images? I have never actually done that. What is the intent? I dont want to be rude and ask, so I say something complimentary and move along.


*Laughs whilst sipping her coffee*
You are by far the most casual person here. XD


----------



## 6007

GIA Diamonds said:


> *Laughs whilst sipping her coffee*
> You are by far the most casual person here. XD


What do you mean by "casual?"

I want to laugh too, even if the joke is on me


----------



## 6007

I seriously have not responded to that orgasm text yet. Maybe I will wait until the next one.


----------



## sinaasappel

ripley said:


> What do you mean by "casual?"
> 
> I want to laugh too, even if the joke is on me


It's a good thing imo. By causal I mean I could see you just talking to a group of acquaintances at a dinner and just saying "yeah I gave a blow job for coffee" 
*eats more spaghetti*


----------



## 6007

GIA Diamonds said:


> It's a good thing imo. By causal I mean I could see you just talking to a group of acquaintances at a dinner and just saying "yeah I gave a blow job for coffee"
> *eats more spaghetti*


Well then, you have read me accurately. lol. It would have to be socially welcomed tho... because it is rather inelegant to force people to talk about sex unless they WANT to. But if it is welcome I am very casual.


----------



## 6007

Byron has got the most beautiful body I have ever seen... and I have seen plenty gorgeous men in my time. 

But the weird thing is... sometimes I cannot take in how attractive he is all at once. 
He is not even 5'6" but I swear he is too big for my eyes and brain to intake all at once. It is overwhelming. 

Plus he is doing this new workout running from zombies and some fucking sand bag body weight shit, so he looks fucking DOPE.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I know about so many of my guy friends' dicks just because their girlfriends talk to me about their sex lives. I'd really rather not know for most of them, but it is what it is. I don't know why people always want to come to me.


----------



## 6007

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I know about so many of my guy friends' dicks just because their girlfriends talk to me about their sex lives. I'd really rather not know for most of them, but it is what it is. I don't know why people always want to come to me.


ISTP chicks radiate a "come fuck me" vibe. And also an "I don't judge your inner freak vibe."

One of my aunts was looking me over when I was 17 and was like 

"you have a come fuck me body."

I was like

ummmmmmmm. 

It has been awkward in life ever since. lol


----------



## Agent Washintub

Damnit @ripley. I thought to myself, I haven't been in the sex forums in a while. Lemme check them out. And here you are.

Anyway, last night was fun. Had sex with a masochist. Pretty sure she passed out from the choking for a little bit.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Add on to last post.

Also made my wife squirt for the first time yesterday, completely unintentional. Then there was the masochist chick. And my wife got with some significantly older guy.

And today, I got like 4 tinder super likes from my wife's friends. She's apart of some hippies after dark Facebook group... some super sex positive group that we've gone live and had sex in. Anyway, I'm assuming she mentioned my choking out the girl and linked my profile for the girls that are into it.

Sooo... I should be having a lot of fun soon.


----------



## 6007

it it weird wanting to fuck someone you also want to punch in the mouth


----------



## GinningPuma4011

ripley said:


> Betsey Johnson makes the best bras for 34DD I have ever seen.


Do you know any good strapless bras? I have one from VS and it sucks. It squishes me and makes me look smaller. These bad boys need support and lift. This is not the itty bitty titty committee


----------



## 6007

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Do you know any good strapless bras? I have one from VS and it sucks. It squishes me and makes me look smaller. These bad boys need support and lift. This is not the itty bitty titty committee


I dont tend to go strapless, because... well.... I use duct tape hahahahaaaaaaa. I bet an adhesive bra would work just as well, but the duct tape is just funny. I dont go strapless enough to give you a good answer, sorry about that.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

ripley said:


> I dont tend to go strapless, because... well.... I use duct tape hahahahaaaaaaa. I bet an adhesive bra would work just as well, but the duct tape is just funny. I dont go strapless enough to give you a good answer, sorry about that.


All good. I've been using duct tape too, but mostly for plunging necklines. Just wondering if there's an easier way. 

Adhesive bras aren't strong enough to support anything bigger than a B I feel.


----------



## 6007

GinningPuma4011 said:


> All good. I've been using duct tape too, but mostly for plunging necklines. Just wondering if there's an easier way.
> 
> Adhesive bras aren't strong enough to support anything bigger than a B I feel.


I have never tried them, duct tape is really great tho. I use bandaids
to prevent nipple loss.


----------



## 6007

ok so my hairdresser apparently just sent me a pic... and I am afraid to open it

one time she showed me a jo vid of her lover and I was like

ok guess i am getting an eyeful of dick today

but then the next time I was scanning my pics in my phone and she saw Byron's pants dragon and I was like OH NOH so I deleted all noodz from my phone.


----------



## Agent Washintub

ripley said:


> it it weird wanting to fuck someone you also want to punch in the mouth


Like... hatefuck or lovefuck?


----------



## 6007

flyincaveman said:


> Like... hatefuck or lovefuck?


mad at my boyfriend but really want to bite his ass and make out


----------



## Agent Washintub

ripley said:


> Betsey Johnson makes the best bras for 34DD I have ever seen.


You're a 34DD? This changes everything.


----------



## 6007

flyincaveman said:


> You're a 34DD? This changes everything.


How so? 32DDD or 34DD 

but the thing is, I dont think my chest looks that developed, as I am tall.


----------



## Agent Washintub

ripley said:


> How so? 32DDD or 34DD
> 
> but the thing is, I dont think my chest looks that developed, as I am tall.


1) you're tall
2) you're a brunette
3) relatively big boobs
4) you're in shape 

Like, that's my four criteria of an ideal girl.


----------



## Agent Washintub

ripley said:


> mad at my boyfriend but really want to bite his ass and make out


So do it?


----------



## 6007

flyincaveman said:


> So do it?


He has a GLACIAL cold shoulder. 
I gotta let him have space or he will cut my face off. 

One doesnt simply decide to be forgiven by an angry INFJ male lol


----------



## 6007

flyincaveman said:


> 1) you're tall
> 2) you're a brunette
> 3) relatively big boobs
> 4) you're in shape
> 
> Like, that's my four criteria of an ideal girl.



I mean, I would bang me.

...wait...


----------



## marblecloud95

when the Saxophone kicks in


----------



## Agent Washintub

ripley said:


> I mean, I would bang me.
> 
> ...wait...


Well, if you were still poly I'd be hoping on a plane right now.


----------



## 6007

flyincaveman said:


> Well, if you were still poly I'd be hoping on a plane right now.


Oh lord ISTP sex. I would totally say yes. Even if we didnt have chemistry it would make a great story. lol. I like being monogamous with my tiny infj man tho.


----------



## Agent Washintub

ripley said:


> Oh lord ISTP sex. I would totally say yes. Even if we didnt have chemistry it would make a great story. lol. I like being monogamous with my tiny infj man tho.


It'd be one of the following:

1) most awkward
2) most primal/physical 
3) best
4) weirdest
5) longest

sex of our lives.


----------



## 6007

flyincaveman said:


> It'd be one of the following:
> 
> 1) most awkward
> 2) most primal/physical
> 3) best
> 4) weirdest
> 5) longest
> 
> sex of our lives.


It is always primal.
Never ever awkward. I dont know how to be awkward sexually. lol. 

Weird possibly. I *howl* like a wolf with Byron. He is nice about it... thank god. 

I dont mean to, but I cant stop it. It seems specific to him also. That is totally new and totally weird.


----------



## 6007

Gamera666 said:


> i need to post 15 posts so I figured i'd comment


hahahaaha I was only
teasing! be free


----------



## Gamera666

XP


----------



## Gamera666

My boyfriend isn't able to come visit me very often and it's getting me to be depressed but in January i'm going to his house for a little while so at least there's that


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Dude asks me to wear certain lingerie and I oblige, but when I'm getting undressed/show off there's so little reaction. What was the point?


----------



## Agent Washintub

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Dude asks me to wear certain lingerie and I oblige, but when I'm getting undressed/show off there's so little reaction. What was the point?


Eh, wife gets pissed for the same reason.

Just, trust me, there's a definite reaction in his head. He may not show it or outwardly express it, but there's a reaction all right.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

I don't get the appeal of lingerie. A woman wearing my shirt to bed is far more attractive for some reason. Hell, a woman just wearing her comfy clothes/pjs is more appealing to me, lol. Maybe I associate lingerie with trying to hard to impress or something.


----------



## 6007

I am a fan of totally naked, or three piece suit, or white shirt blue jeans MROW


----------



## Agent Washintub

Huna said:


> I am a fan of totally naked, or three piece suit, or white shirt blue jeans MROW


I like jeans and a t shirt, or a really nice, but simple, dress (LBD type status). I'm not a fan of completely nude tho. Bra and panties? Hnnnnnnngggg. Or bra and jeans. Nothing sexier than a girl on her knees in jeans and a bra.


I'm weird. I know.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I was super high, which I always feel in my pussy and it makes me so sensitive, so I came really hard and begged him to cum inside because I love how that fucking feels. He filled me up twice, came on my face the first time. 

After he came inside me the last time and kept fucking me, I almost asked him to piss inside me too. I never even talked to him about it before. I should or else I'd never know. Having someone piss in my pussy is so good, but I've only had someone do it one other time. 

It just feels so good to be filled that way


----------



## 6007

I love how when I kiss someone, I can feel so many textures and sensations. His breath, tongue, lips, teeth, voice. And Byron locks the fuck on, sucks on my tongue, and makes me lose my fucking mind. 

Some men hold back when kissing, usually those who are not truly into me I think. But I am really good at instigating surrender, and things get very interesting when people let go.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I asked if he was into piss play and he said no. Oh well. 

I just remembered he took a video of us last night. I usually don't watch the videos, but I looked fine as hell on the screen while it was being recorded. I think it was the lighting lol. My hair and makeup were on point. 

When he stopped recording I swear he had like 30 minutes of material, but only five minutes went by. I hate how time slips away from me when I'm stoned. He got a room and he came three times in an hr and a half. To me, that was too fast. I feel like he didn't get this money's worth


----------



## Hypaspist

I think I have to block all the porn sites I know and go back to war gaming. One challenges the brain and builds confidence, the other doesn't satisfy anything. Doesn't take a brain surgeon to figure out which is which.


----------



## 6007

Byron has pierced nipples... and it somehow makes him that much sexier than anyone else.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

I had an ex who had pierced nipples and I hated them. So hard to bite and play with those things in the way.


----------



## 6007

Hmmm I love it. Looks so nice. I have no problems with nibbling and using them. 

I am sure he is glad I dont have them though.


----------



## marblecloud95

Hypaspist said:


> I think I have to block all the porn sites I know and go back to war gaming. One challenges the brain and builds confidence, the other doesn't satisfy anything. Doesn't take a brain surgeon to figure out which is which.


you need some pussy, chokin the chicken aint enough, especially if you're overweight like me, i'm so obese I can't masturbate Im basicallly pussy dependant


----------



## Hypaspist

marblecloud95 said:


> you need some pussy, chokin the chicken aint enough, especially if you're overweight like me, i'm so obese I can't masturbate Im basicallly pussy dependant


Finding someone single, I might as well be lookin for a unicorn. Pretty sure they're more common than single ladies where I'm at.


----------



## atamagasuita

GinningPuma4011 said:


> I was super high, which I always feel in my pussy and it makes me so sensitive, so I came really hard and begged him to cum inside because I love how that fucking feels. He filled me up twice, came on my face the first time.
> 
> After he came inside me the last time and kept fucking me, I almost asked him to piss inside me too. I never even talked to him about it before. I should or else I'd never know. Having someone piss in my pussy is so good, but I've only had someone do it one other time.
> 
> It just feels so good to be filled that way


Omg really??! I never had anyone cum inside me.


----------



## 6007

Byron is working out in the other room and panting and gasping loudly... and I can feel it in my pussy Hahaaaa

Fuuuuuck

His voice in general is a panty dropper; he is a little guy but he has a deep voice, the first time I heard it I was startled actually. 
I am really specifically attracted to voices... if I dont like someone's voice my attraction goes away. 

Lort what is he doing in there. Must be shadow boxing now. Exhalations are short, rapid, omg come fuck me already


----------



## atamagasuita

I'm still a virgin. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita

Neokortex said:


> If you hold more than one, is it then double the effect of stress release? D
> Naa, I mean what do you feel when you see morning wood?


Nopes. I just like one. (*´ω｀*)

Morning wood is so hot ♨ 

I like to put that wood in my wet mouth.


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> Nopes. I just like one. (*´ω｀*)
> 
> Morning wood is so hot ♨
> 
> I like to put that wood in my wet mouth.


Is that the Pavlov effect? Like you see wood and you immediately start salivating?
Why is it good to have it in your mouth? You like to nibble on it?


----------



## atamagasuita

Neokortex said:


> Is that the Pavlov effect? Like you see wood and you immediately start salivating?
> Why is it good to have it in your mouth? You like to nibble on it?


I just got huge amount of wetness on my mouth 👄 i guess (￣￢￣)

Hmm. Because i heart dicks.. No reason at all ＼(￣０￣)／


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> I just got huge amount of wetness on my mouth &#55357;&#56388; i guess (￣￢￣)
> 
> Hmm. Because i heart dicks.. No reason at all ＼(￣０￣)／


Is then... "the bigger the better?" You like it in your mouth better than inside you from underneath? How does it feel like having it in your crotch?


----------



## atamagasuita

Neokortex said:


> Is then... "the bigger the better?" You like it in your mouth better than inside you from underneath? How does it feel like having it in your crotch?


Huge amount of wetness. 三( ゜∀゜)(丿￣ο￣)丿

Not really the bigger the better. (ノ´∀｀*)

I'm accepting whatever it is.. As long as he can make me feel damn good ( ☆∀☆)


----------



## Purrfessor

Neokortex said:


> here's sex... in a demisexual future:


That's one of my favorite movies. The 90s had the best "future" movies haha I never figured out wtf they are supposed to do with those clam shells though hmmmm


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> Huge amount of wetness. 三( ゜∀゜)(丿￣ο￣)丿
> 
> Not really the bigger the better. (ノ´∀｀*)
> 
> I'm accepting whatever it is.. As long as he can make me feel damn good ( ☆∀☆)


Uhh, I've been theorizing on the other end of the forum, I guess the wetness all dried up already. Are you oral? Do you like eating too? It sounds like you like dicks more orally, as if it was some form of nourishment. Do you have body parts men can find nourishment on? D


----------



## Neokortex

Stelliferous said:


> That's one of my favorite movies. The 90s had the best "future" movies haha I never figured out wtf they are supposed to do with those clam shells though hmmmm


Well, scary part is, there are people today, even on this forum who are shy about their corporeal "dirty" realities and instead view relationships where you exchange these high soaring emotional fantasies, instead of (the plain old method of exchanging) "fluids."


----------



## atamagasuita

Neokortex said:


> Uhh, I've been theorizing on the other end of the forum, I guess the wetness all dried up already. Are you oral? Do you like eating too? It sounds like you like dicks more orally, as if it was some form of nourishment. Do you have body parts men can find nourishment on? D


Yeah my pussy is always wet it can be licked too. And it's tasty.


----------



## atamagasuita

I bought a sex toy online


----------



## pwowq

atamagasuita said:


> I bought a sex toy online


I've bought a dildo at a pharmacy.


----------



## atamagasuita

pwowq said:


> I've bought a dildo at a pharmacy.


Really? Here there's no dildo at the pharmacy


----------



## pwowq

atamagasuita said:


> Really? Here there's no dildo at the pharmacy



One of many pharmacies. Translated to english.


----------



## atamagasuita

pwowq said:


> One of many pharmacies. Translated to english.


But there's no dildos in pharmacy here.. Although there's a lot of sex toy shops around. ヾ(´▽｀*)ゝ



















I cannot find the other sex shops pictures i have taken otw. (。>д<)


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah my pussy is always wet it can be licked too. And it's tasty.


Well, I'm not as much oral. I haven't tasted vaginas yet, I'm not sure what they would taste like. Is it salty?
Do you eat a lot? Do you like eating?


----------



## atamagasuita

Neokortex said:


> Well, I'm not as much oral. I haven't tasted vaginas yet, I'm not sure what they would taste like. Is it salty?
> Do you eat a lot? Do you like eating?


I don't know either. I haven't tasted but mine. XD mines taste like vanilla. XD 

Yeah i like eating a lot xD but i cannot eat a lot like too much. But i can eat like a lot every hour but not too much. In one big meal


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> But there's no dildos in pharmacy here.. Although there's a lot of sex toy shops around. ヾ(´▽｀*)ゝ
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot find the other sex shops pictures i have taken otw. (。>д<)


Are you Chinese?


----------



## atamagasuita

Neokortex said:


> Are you Chinese?


Nah. XD


----------



## Noctis

pwowq said:


> I've bought a dildo at a pharmacy.


Ok, Dildo Baggins (pun) 

Translation: Dildo in a Bag

A play on Bilbo Baggins


----------



## thengineer

The Great One said:


> One time I ejaculated so hard, that the cum from my penis shot far up and some of it landed in my mouth. I actually tasted my own cum. That was one of the most horrible experiences of my life, and I never asked a woman to swallow again.


I willingly tasted mine.... I thought if some ladies don't mind swallowing it, then at least I should know what's like.
I took a bit using my thumb and index finger and tasted it, like one does taste jam. It was salty, not a bad taste at all. The texture was not pleasant, I was not motivated enough to try swallowing!

There was this time when I was living in the last floor of a building, during a party at my place I went to my room with an Italian lady. She performed one of the most intensive blowjobs I ever had. I warned her I was about to come but she kept jerking it off while having it on her mouth, so I gladly accepted she didn't mind the final destination. Once it came, it came hard and heavy, I guess she wasn't expecting this much. She just pulled it off and started running around in the room seeking for tissues - which I didn't have (in the room at least). She didn't think of other thing, just went to the window and spited a mouth-load of cum out of the window. The noise the thing did when splattering all over the floor was hilarious! What was not hilarious was seeing the neighbor complaining next day because under my bedroom window is not a public place, it's the utilitarian room of the neighbour living a ground floor. LOL


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> Nah. XD


The buildings suggest some Chinatown. Are you then Asian / ********* in any way? Are you a BBW?


----------



## 6007

I took a photo of Byron's ass and he tried to tell me he looks like a girl. lol. 

Nah bro you just are not hairy on your butt stop trippin


----------



## atamagasuita

Neokortex said:


> The buildings suggest some Chinatown. Are you then Asian / ********* in any way? Are you a BBW?


Nah. XD


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> Nah. XD


I thought the eating would make you plump. D'uuuh. xD


----------



## atamagasuita

Neokortex said:


> I thought the eating would make you plump. D'uuuh. xD


Unfortunately not xD


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> Unfortunately not xD


Now I have something more plausible: you've got Enneagram 9!
If you eat a lot, do you stay slim? What body type is yours?


----------



## atamagasuita

Neokortex said:


> Now I have something more plausible: you've got Enneagram 9!
> If you eat a lot, do you stay slim? What body type is yours?


Nah not really 9. I don't know. I'm just effin slim i don't get fat


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> Nah not really 9. I don't know. I'm just effin slim i don't get fat


What do you eat that keeps you in shape?? Is that some calorie free Chinese food? I like girls, who are slim a bit but still got the curves, if ya know what I mean xDDD


----------



## 6007

i swear to god making byron cum in the morning is better than coffee.


----------



## atamagasuita

Neokortex said:


> What do you eat that keeps you in shape?? Is that some calorie free Chinese food? I like girls, who are slim a bit but still got the curves, if ya know what I mean xDDD


Well, I'm already in shape u know..hahaha xD before i used to swim and muay thai but then not anymore (because my bff wasn't with me anymore) 
But then, i don't get fat. XD probably the right balance of food, i guess?! I sooo love spicy food! Korean food is the best! I'm craving for it right now more than sex.

Sex, phew so overrated. XD there's a lot of things better than masturbation lol


----------



## Noctis

Huna said:


> I took a photo of Byron's ass and he tried to tell me he looks like a girl. lol.
> 
> Nah bro you just are not hairy on your butt stop trippin


Hair on butt or not doesn't make a man a girl. I have plain dumb luck that my bum has hair on it through genetics.


----------



## Noctis

atamagasuita said:


> I'm still a virgin.
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


So am I.


----------



## atamagasuita

Noctis said:


> So am I.


Im just trolling. XD


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Told a guy what size my boobs were and he said, "that's kind of like overkill." 

Really? But you still want to sit here and play with them.


----------



## UraniaIsis

Neokortex said:


> Well, I'm not as much oral. I haven't tasted vaginas yet, I'm not sure what they would taste like. Is it salty?
> Do you eat a lot? Do you like eating?


It depends on diet and the closer to ovulation, the sweeter the taste. I wouldn't suggest a hemoglobin refresher, though. But, that's for other health reasons.

Since I'm here, another UraniaIsis confession: I enjoy tasting fresh cream pie batter. My own, of course. :blushed:

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## 6007

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Told a guy what size my boobs were and he said, "that's kind of like overkill."
> 
> Really? But you still want to sit here and play with them.


what a fucking stupid comment

I hope his tongue falls out


----------



## drmiller100

Huna said:


> what a fucking stupid comment
> 
> I hope his tongue falls out


more likely he will not be invited to play with the boobs again.


----------



## 6007

drmiller100 said:


> more likely he will not be invited to play with the boobs again.


that only seems fair! I once had a guy touch my stomach and tell me I was so cute and chubby like a little girl. 

I was like thanks I was raped recently and I gained a whole bunch of weight because I didn't want boys to find me attractive, but it's nice that my chubbiness is cute like a kid I guess I've got that going for me…

needless to say did not fuck him and i left his Korean cock alone to wonder what could have been.


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> Well, I'm already in shape u know..hahaha xD before i used to swim and muay thai but then not anymore (because my bff wasn't with me anymore)
> But then, i don't get fat. XD probably the right balance of food, i guess?! I sooo love spicy food! Korean food is the best! I'm craving for it right now more than sex.
> 
> Sex, phew so overrated. XD there's a lot of things better than masturbation lol


already in shape? That means no excess fat? You're like a lean slate? Korean food... Well my only excess fat is on my butt. But I'm not much of an eater. Spicy food? Naaah, I like salty, sugary but spicy can be a torture at times.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

This might be the first time I've been with someone more innocent than me.

....

......
..............

Such hormones O____o 

Much ease. . .

I don't even feel like I have to work very hard. The amount of nasty I can get has barely been breached, and I definitely want to get through a majority of the book.


----------



## 6007

g_w said:


> Sounds like a classic shit test to me.
> Grab a gallon of paint and a roller. Hand them to her and say, "Paint the living room." :laughing:


I don't know if it is a shit test... there's something compelling about being able to be asked to try new things. I know guys get cray when I am around for that reason.

That said, I love how you think. I would be like "fuck yeah I will paint your living room. Then I get to put things in your butt."


----------



## Nyanpichu

Huna said:


> g_w said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a classic shit test to me.
> Grab a gallon of paint and a roller. Hand them to her and say, "Paint the living room."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it is a shit test... there's something compelling about being able to be asked to try new things. I know guys get cray when I am around for that reason.
> 
> That said, I love how you think. I would be like "fuck yeah I will paint your living room. Then I get to put things in your butt."
Click to expand...

Butt stuff uwu


----------



## Gossip Goat

I hate seeming so perpetually childish, I’m mostly talking about this in terms of how it’s perceived to the opposite sex, there’s no way I could ever be found appealing if this image of childlike innocence and naivety wears around me like an albatross (sweet tits, that was dramatic as fuck). It’s not even how I act or what I say, it’s mostly what I don’t say or how I don’t act. At least, I think. I’m not sure. I don't think I'm particularly child-like, innocent _or _naive. There’s a sequence of things, I think, I eventually disclose that inadvertently develop this image. Or maybe its me. I could come up with something, blame it on…I don’t know. Perhaps I should just find a pedophile, they go up to 20-21 right? Maybe that’s not even the problem, maybe I don’t produce the right pheromones, maybe I’m just unappealing in that way, and there’s really no reason, it’s sorta just what happens. I never feel seductive, or anything. I can’t act like it either. That's the problem I guess, not that I'm entirely sure. Lalalala, this is embarrassing to say but, why not, it's the internet and taking advantage of the anonymity to disclose weird or embarrassing things is sort of fun.

Maybe there is no problem, maybe I'm the only person that sees myself as childlike and naive and innocent and that in itself is what prevents me from a lot of things.


----------



## g_w

GinningPuma4011 said:


> You don't have to answer it. I was like, "why is he pressing her so hard for her body type?" That's kinda creepy


"If I told you you had a hot body would you hold it against me" goes *online*. But it's hard to do when you don't know what the body type is, right? :dry: :frustrating:


----------



## Nyanpichu

g_w said:


> GinningPuma4011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to answer it. I was like, "why is he pressing her so hard for her body type?" That's kinda creepy
> 
> 
> 
> "If I told you you had a hot body would you hold it against me" goes *online*. But it's hard to do when you don't know what the body type is, right?
Click to expand...

Throws spaghetti at puma


----------



## g_w

Huna said:


> I don't know if it is a shit test... there's something compelling about being able to be asked to try new things. I know guys get cray when I am around for that reason.
> 
> That said, I love how you think. I would be like "fuck yeah I will paint your living room. Then I get to put things in your butt."


Brought to mind this old classic from Eddie Murphy:


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> Omg why do i have to answer this question. It's awkward. It's an effin secret. No one will ever know. K thanks bye.


I was just curious. Be careful not to throw fire while eating those hot foods...


----------



## atamagasuita

Neokortex said:


> I was just curious. Be careful not to throw fire while eating those hot foods...


Yea sure thanks for reminding me


----------



## Neokortex

g_w said:


> Brought to mind this old classic from Eddie Murphy:


Whoaaaaaaa!!!! Now DIS is something!


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> Yea sure thanks for reminding me


hah, or not to throw fire from behind xDDD


----------



## atamagasuita

Neokortex said:


> hah, or not to throw fire from behind xDDD


Oh i always do that. 😑


----------



## Neokortex

Gossip Goat said:


> I hate seeming so perpetually childish, I’m mostly talking about this in terms of how it’s perceived to the opposite sex, there’s no way I could ever be found appealing if this image of childlike innocence and naivety wears around me like an albatross (sweet tits, that was dramatic as fuck). It’s not even how I act or what I say, it’s mostly what I don’t say or how I don’t act. At least, I think. I’m not sure. I don't think I'm particularly child-like, innocent _or _naive. There’s a sequence of things, I think, I eventually disclose that inadvertently develop this image. Or maybe its me. I could come up with something, blame it on…I don’t know. Perhaps I should just find a pedophile, they go up to 20-21 right? Maybe that’s not even the problem, maybe I don’t produce the right pheromones, maybe I’m just unappealing in that way, and there’s really no reason, it’s sorta just what happens. I never feel seductive, or anything. I can’t act like it either. That's the problem I guess, not that I'm entirely sure. Lalalala, this is embarrassing to say but, why not, it's the internet and taking advantage of the anonymity to disclose weird or embarrassing things is sort of fun.
> 
> Maybe there is no problem, maybe I'm the only person that sees myself as childlike and naive and innocent and that in itself is what prevents me from a lot of things.


I like girls like that. Sweet girls full of nostalgia and wonder. My inner child at times yarns to meet another one's but then, I also have a facetious/pervert (adult?) side so I guess it's kinda a lopsided personality that I have.


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> Oh i always do that. &#55357;&#56849;


There was a video game where you controlled a moose who hunted the human hunters and he had some magical power after he ate some mushrooms and his gas from behind propelled his turbo boost flight. xDDDDDDD XXDDD


----------



## atamagasuita

Neokortex said:


> There was a video game where you controlled a moose who hunted the human hunters and he had some magical power after he ate some mushrooms and his gas from behind propelled his turbo boost flight. xDDDDDDD XXDDD


Okay there's also this duck who tries to fly.. Some ducks thinks he's stupid because ducks cannot fly.. But he practiced every day to fly.. Until one day, he surprised every body that he can actually fly. 😭


----------



## 6007

what in the actual fuck.


----------



## 6007

I can't decide if I like biting Byron's collarbones more or kissing him more during morning handjob. 
I like how squirmy he is when I am a little rough but he is such a good kisser, the best actually, that it is hard to decide.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Huna said:


> what in the actual fuck.


I ask the same thing everyday now.


----------



## 6007

Memory of Talon said:


> I ask the same thing everyday now.


every day? In what context? Due to which triggers?


----------



## Neokortex

pobrecita said:


> Yeah, I getcha. I've read about the temperaments before. But it seems to me that every personality system just recycles the exact same traits, with each one employing a slightly different method of categorizing them. I'd actually guess that melancholic (IJ) works best with choleric (EJ) and sanguine (EP) with phlegmatic (IP). I can't imagine how an outgoing, lively, free-spirited personality with a short attention could ever work well with a traditional, serious, orderly personality who hates change of any kind. It will work for some, of course, but I can't see it lasting long if each type's strengths constantly hits the other type's weak points. Opposites attract, to an extent, but I dunno.*Edit:* ok if I'm melancholic then I agree with melancholic+ sanguine because choleric freaks me out the more I read about it.
> 
> "Men and women with melancholic personality share many traits – they tend to be loyal to their family and friends and extremely careful. Respectability and moral issues are particularly important to them and they will often love to follow typical “norms” of society and family traditions."
> 
> I'm... not sure I relate to that.
> 
> "They do not go with the flow."
> "They think and plan before they act; they are not the types who will resort to rash, impulsive behaviour, and will panic if they are unable to plan in advance."
> "They tend to prefer things to be tidy, organised in some way or another. This doesn't necessarily mean 'neat' as such; often they have very idiosyncratic organisation methods."
> "Love traditions. Women cook for men; men open doors for women. They love their families and friends and do not look for novelty and adventure. In fact, they avoid it at all costs. Someone with melancholic temperament is very unlikely to marry a foreigner or leave their homeland for another country."
> "They are serious, purposeful, analytical, musical, artistic, talented, creative, self-sacrificing, conscientious, idealistic, philosophical, and are genius prone."
> "They tend to be highly organized, schedule oriented, economical, tidy, neat, detail conscious, finish what they start, like charts, graphs, figures and lists, see the problems and are able to identify creative solutions with ease."
> 
> ^ Or that. _Especially_ not the last quote.
> 
> But I relate to this?
> 
> They respond poorly to compliments, often 'rebutting' them by saying that they're not so great after all.
> "Wow, that's a really nice painting you just made!"
> "I don't know, the eyes are probably too big..." (rather than "Thanks!")
> "They are idealists, who imagine perfect fantasies and feel upset when things don't live up to these fantasies."
> "This leads many of them to be over-analytical, neurotic worriers."
> 
> And there are other traits I relate to as well (self-effacing, sensitive, pessimistic, slow-moving) but most of it is off-putting to me. Or maybe intimidating is a better word to use... But now I'm curious to know what makes me come off that way. I always thought I gave off a more fluid and playful vibe.
> 
> 
> Edit: omg I hate this. every time I read about these temperaments in-depth I change my mind... Melancholic, the word itself, fits... but the descriptions don't. gjkshgjkdsfgdfhskgds
> 
> **aggressively takes a test**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg I can't even melancholic properly...


Hmmm, interesting conversation. Makes me remember the times when I attracted ENFPs in with my melancholy, then consequently, the times when I was sure we were friends and I showed them my more serious, disciplined, grounded self that in turn drove them away. Funny thing how some are able to settle with ISTJs, INTJs... PPP


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> Okay there's also this duck who tries to fly.. Some ducks thinks he's stupid because ducks cannot fly.. But he practiced every day to fly.. Until one day, he surprised every body that he can actually fly. &#55357;&#56877;


Have you read _Jonathan Livingston Seagull_? It's more like this motivational type of animal tale where the bird goes to learn how to fly the highest in spite of what the other birds' opinion about him. Then he finds out there are some elite of birds up there high who know more, yet unimagined ways of moving about.


----------



## atamagasuita

Neokortex said:


> Have you read _Jonathan Livingston Seagull_? It's more like this motivational type of animal tale where the bird goes to learn how to fly the highest in spite of what the other birds' opinion about him. Then he finds out there are some elite of birds up there high who know more, yet unimagined ways of moving about.


Yeah. I also like how cats have sex. They smell each others butt. And it seems like they like it. It's so kinky. I wanna have sex like a cat. XD


----------



## 6007

Bad Santa part two there's the scene where the little guy, I fucking forget his name, is trying to get at this chick and she's like not sure how she would fuck someone who is so tiny. Even though I'm almost 6 feet tall, I'm pretty sure if I like the guy even if he was only like 3 feet tall, I probably try to fuck him just to see what's up.
I mean, who gives a shit, someone has to be taller, might as well be me.


----------



## 6007

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah. I also like how cats have sex. They smell each others butt. And it seems like they like it. It's so kinky. I wanna have sex like a cat. XD


I think robot sex would be cool, or possibly alien sex. Or sex of people in a hazmat suits.


----------



## 6007

i've decided my newest kink is spatula porn


----------



## 6007

i'm also selling my used shoes on eBay to foot sniffers


----------



## atamagasuita

Huna said:


> I think robot sex would be cool, or possibly alien sex. Or sex of people in a hazmat suits.


Robot sex? I just imagine two metals creating a friction and starting a fire.
Alien sex? Reminds me of Japanese hentai with lots of tails trying to ef a girl.
Hazmat?! Lol xD i don't actually know that. But i just said "lol" because i don't know what to react


----------



## 6007

*memory of talon
*I just realized you probably meant the exact same context I did.


----------



## 6007

atamagasuita said:


> Robot sex? I just imagine two metals creating a friction and starting a fire.
> Alien sex? Reminds me of Japanese hentai with lots of tails trying to ef a girl.
> Hazmat?! Lol xD i don't actually know that. But i just said "lol" because i don't know what to react


I mostly meant just grinding on a robot. And laying on an exam table being examined by aliens. Hazmat suits are those yellow things with a mask to prevent contamination.


----------



## 6007

sometimes I email audio clips of myself reading assembly manuals for IKEA furniture to guys so they can jerk off to it. I didn't realize there was an actual niche for that, until I accidentally stumbled into it with my infp friend.


----------



## atamagasuita

Huna said:


> sometimes I email audio clips of myself reading assembly manuals for IKEA furniture to guys so they can jerk off to it. I didn't realize there was an actual niche for that, until I accidentally stumbled into it with my infp friend.


Lol really? XD


----------



## 6007

atamagasuita said:


> Lol really? XD


guys like my voice, what can I say.


----------



## atamagasuita

Huna said:


> guys like my voice, what can I say.


I'm good at voicing out too you know. Specially in Japanese. XD 

I'd wanted to be a hentai dubber


----------



## 6007

atamagasuita said:


> I'm good at voicing out too you know. Specially in Japanese. XD
> 
> I'd wanted to be a hentai dubber


that could be fun. I was watching Hell Girl last night, obvi not Hentai but sometimes the voice acting is annoying. I dont like high pitched voices. Or girly ones. They annoy me.


----------



## atamagasuita

Huna said:


> that could be fun. I was watching Hell Girl last night, obvi not Hentai but sometimes the voice acting is annoying. I dont like high pitched voices. Or girly ones. They annoy me.


Yeah i know. Me too. But i know how to imitate it. XD


----------



## 6007

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah i know. Me too. But i know how to imitate it. XD


bleh

I like Byron's voice. it is so deep. He is a little guy, so no one expect it.


----------



## atamagasuita

Huna said:


> bleh
> 
> I like Byron's voice. it is so deep. He is a little guy, so no one expect it.


Sample please. Send me


----------



## 6007

atamagasuita said:


> Sample please. Send me


hahaha. hmm. perhaps. It is really sexy. I would like samples for myself now that I think about it.


----------



## atamagasuita

Huna said:


> hahaha. hmm. perhaps. It is really sexy. I would like samples for myself now that I think about it.


Sure sure! Send me. XD


----------



## 6007

i just shifted and the fan caught his scent on my skin. 
I have always fucking loved that


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah. I also like how cats have sex. They smell each others butt. And it seems like they like it. It's so kinky. I wanna have sex like a cat. XD


Urgh. That's sooo... unclean. I wanna have clean sex, pure white! DD You should read that book if you feel like you're stuck.


----------



## Cotillion

i made a girl cheat on her bf.

clueless cuck texts her while she's in bed with me.
she actually responds.
she tells him she loves him.

me:










dumped her afterwards.

what a cunt.

don't do that guys.


----------



## FePa

I was supposed to meet my F-buddy at 12:~something 
He texted an hour later that had lost his phone around the house and was asked to walk the dog but was about to leave in a few...

Then some time later asking me to meet him halfway in the city because there's black ice on the streets and he didn't want to risk taking the car to come to where I was...

I thought about canceling, not in the mood to take the train there ... and what was going to be a 4-h fuck, it's now time for only 2... humf!!
Problem is, he's the top of the top and I really really reeeeAaaaaally want to be with him


Damn stupid p**** that rules my will




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FePa

Am I too much of a bitch for texting him and say that I hope he's there already when I arrive and ready to fire up at least two rounds well done to compensate the hassle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6007

Cotillion said:


> i made a girl cheat on her bf.
> 
> clueless cuck texts her while she's in bed with me.
> she actually responds.
> she tells him she loves him.
> 
> me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dumped her afterwards.
> 
> what a cunt.
> 
> don't do that guys.


I discovered after the fact that a dude was cheating with me. Was not pleased. What is the point of being monogamous if you're gonna cheat? Just be honest. 

People are dumb.


----------



## Cotillion

Huna said:


> I discovered after the fact that a dude was cheating with me. Was not pleased. What is the point of being monogamous if you're gonna cheat? Just be honest.
> 
> People are dumb.


because some people would rather stay in unhappy relationships than being alone.

and then cheat whenever they have an opportunity.

it's pathetic.

weak fuckin people.


----------



## 6007

Cotillion said:


> because some people would rather stay in unhappy relationships than being alone.
> 
> and then cheat whenever they have an opportunity.
> 
> it's pathetic.
> 
> weak fuckin people.


shut up and go away

I have a huge crush on you. 

but like a platonic respectful one from an angry distance


----------



## Dasein

I'm snowed in and out of lube.


----------



## Perso Uno

Huna said:


> I discovered after the fact that a dude was cheating with me. Was not pleased. What is the point of being monogamous if you're gonna cheat? Just be honest.
> 
> People are dumb.



I ask what the point of being monogamous is in the first place lol. 

Nonmonogamy for the win!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

The hottest I've ever seen him besides when he was in scrubs was when he stood naked behind me save for his glasses, nipple ring, exam gloves and a paddle in his hand.


----------



## atamagasuita

Guess what?! I already received my dildo hihihi. XD i just recently used it. I love it. Too bad there's no boyfriend whew. XD but i don't like anybody! So it's only my dildo and me forever. Forever. Forever. Forever. m(。≧Д≦。)m


----------



## Cotillion

Huna said:


> shut up and go away
> 
> I have a huge crush on you.
> 
> but like a platonic respectful one from an angry distance














atamagasuita said:


> Guess what?! I already received my dildo hihihi. XD i just recently used it. I love it. Too bad there's no boyfriend whew. XD but i don't like anybody! So it's only my dildo and me forever. Forever. Forever. Forever. m(。≧Д≦。)m


so that's what all the fuss was about


----------



## atamagasuita

@Cotillion yeah it feels good.  worth the money.. With 32 different vibrations. Amazing!


----------



## Cotillion

atamagasuita said:


> @*Cotillion* yeah it feels good.  worth the money.. With 32 different vibrations. Amazing!


it vibrates too? O_O
damn that thing must pack a punch.

so that's why the number of earthquakes has been increasing lately.

people died
you know
how many lives will be enough?
you monster


----------



## 6007

*checks thread to make sure in the right one*

Today Byron demanded sex and therefore I put out (which was awesome; it made me realize being stimulated in certain areas seems to release chemicals in my brain because I get high as fuck) and then afterward after a fashion he got excited again so I gave him a handjob, during which he confided he is starting to get a kink about it. LOL. He was like

i want you to oil me up and give me a handjob wearing leather gloves
oh and also maybe you can tie me up another time too

Bro, watch yourself. I am obsessed with handjobs for reasons I do not understand and shit is gonna get weird if you wanna take it in that direction. 

I still want to get a maid's uniform or like a alice in wonderland costume we can both share. Something frilly and girly. I think it would be fun. The clash of his masculinity with girly clothes seems like a mindfuck I would really enjoy.


----------



## piano

http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=3544461

You are 92% into being a Brat, which is:
*much higher* than most participants (top 5%)
*much higher* than most women (top 8%)
*much higher* than most s-typed women (top 10%)
*much higher* than most s-typed women your age (top 12%)

I am the ultimate brat!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Test Results

I am unsure whether I second guessed answers too much and didn't answer as highly as I should have in the spirit of self-preservation (which is silly). I think I need to take it privately too and compare again.


----------



## Hei

Monogamy is my fetish.


----------



## Noctis

atamagasuita said:


> Guess what?! I already received my dildo hihihi. XD i just recently used it. I love it. Too bad there's no boyfriend whew. XD but i don't like anybody! So it's only my dildo and me forever. Forever. Forever. Forever. m(。≧Д≦。)m


Ok, Dildo Baggins


----------



## atamagasuita

Cotillion said:


> it vibrates too? O_O
> damn that thing must pack a punch.
> 
> so that's why the number of earthquakes has been increasing lately.
> 
> people died
> you know
> how many lives will be enough?
> you monster


xD there's also something for guys. It's very cheap you know. You just have to wait very long. 

1 Pcs Penis Ring Sex Toys Adult Men Stlmulate Vibration Collars Delay Premature Ejaculation Lock Fine Butterfly Cock Sex Product
http://s.aliexpress.com/Q7nuUzMn 
(from AliExpress Android)

Male Sex Products Hot Selling Adult Sex Toys Silicone Vagina Transparent Silicon Pussy Masturbation For Man
http://s.aliexpress.com/IfMrUvYj 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## drmiller100

that awkward moment when you go out to OKCupid to see if there is anything new out there, and you see your current squeeze has been online in the last 7 days......

"If you like Pina Coladas, and getting caught in the rain....."


----------



## Perso Uno

drmiller100 said:


> I'm a LOT more Daddy, a lot less master/owner.


I'm surprised I got that much of an master/slave. In the bedroom, sure, but outside of it, it's just too much damn work lol.


----------



## atamagasuita

Huna said:


> this is exactly why straight girls queer out for me. lol. my psychological cock is compelling.


Omg we really got a similar sexual desire.. Well did i even understand it right??


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Was I sexually molested because I sent a gay guy this?


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Probably hasn't even been a week since the last time I had sex and I'm already frustrated (I've been sick with a cold.) I've learned that masturbation is more of a necessary *evil* since I've become more active on a regular basis, and just barely satisfies 1/4 the amount intercourse does. Same with sexting.


----------



## Mmmm

I'm craving that _can't get enough of each other_ feeling. I love that sense of newness, desire, passion, & satisfaction. I wish I could have that again. I have this desperate desire for him (ENFJ). I miss him. I need to _feel_ wanted, desired, & loved once more. I long to see the adoration in his eyes & feel the warmth of his hands. There's nothing like the strong embrace of your partner to make you feel safe, accepted, & secure.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Was I sexually molested because I sent a gay guy this?
> View attachment 630466


That's so cute.



pobrecita said:


> Test Results
> 
> You are 92% into being a Brat, which is:
> *much higher* than most participants (top 5%)
> *much higher* than most women (top 8%)
> *much higher* than most s-typed women (top 10%)
> *much higher* than most s-typed women your age (top 12%)
> 
> I am the ultimate brat!


I'm a little bratty too. 










And who knew I liked ropes so much?










Okay maybe I did. :redface:


----------



## Asity

I want to have (rough) sex to Combichrist music sometime.


----------



## thengineer

No surprise..


----------



## thengineer

_removed_


----------



## Toru Okada

You all heard of the 7 year itch?

I think I have the 7 month version

maybe even 7 week


----------



## Noctis

thengineer said:


> No surprise..


I think I would be vanilla as well.


----------



## Noctis

Luke Skywalker said:


> That's so cute.
> 
> 
> I'm a little bratty too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who knew I liked ropes so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay maybe I did. :redface:


Get back to your rope swinging skills, Jedi!


----------



## Noctis

Confession: I would like to try sometime non monogamous sex, as it seems very sexy to me. With men and women. Yes, I would say I am a vanilla as far as sex roles are concerned.
:tongue:








== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
85% Vanilla 
31% Non-monogamist 
19% Submissive 
11% Dominant 
10% Girl/Boy 
9% Daddy/Mommy 
8% Voyeur 
7% Master/Mistress 
5% Ageplayer 
5% Rigger 
4% Sadist 
3% Brat 
3% Primal (Hunter) 
3% Pet 
3% Primal (Prey) 
3% Exhibitionist 
2% Brat tamer 
2% Degrader 
2% Degradee 
2% Rope bunny 
2% Slave 
1% Owner 
1% Switch 
0% Masochist 
0% Experimentalist


----------



## To Kill for Sport

BDSM Test...hmmm :hampster:

94% Switch 
81% Experimentalist 
80% Masochist 
76% Brat tamer 
74% Dominant 
72% Sadist 
63% Primal (Hunter) 
60% Rigger 
56% Vanilla 
55% Submissive 
53% Degradee 
52% Voyeur 
50% Brat 
45% Rope bunny 
45% Degrader 
44% Daddy/Mommy 
43% Master/Mistress 
42% Non-monogamist 
27% Primal (Prey) 
26% Slave 
25% Exhibitionist 
22% Girl/Boy 
20% Owner 
19% Ageplayer 
14% Pet

TBH a brat sounds pretty cute


----------



## Perso Uno

Toru Okada said:


> You all heard of the 7 year itch?
> 
> I think I have the 7 month version
> 
> maybe even 7 week


I get the 7 day, and sometimes even the 7 hour, version.


----------



## Toru Okada

Perso Uno said:


> I get the 7 day, and sometimes even the 7 hour, version.


Yeah, I think it's totally normal but it is just not openly discussed due to modern constraints. The monogamous relationship definitely goes against a man's innate appetite for new booty. No small wonder kings, emperors, and other high-status men always had concubines and side bitches.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I'd been really scared to try anal again since the time before last (which was this morning) had occurred over three years ago with my ex sans any kind of lube and it hurt like Hell.

This time though my FWB suggested we do it missionary (versus doggy style which is how I did it with that ex. I was told that position actually contributes to the pain) and literally the only "lube" we used was all natural. He made sure he started off really slowly, thrusting several times just working his way in until I was used to it enough for him to go deeper. I was surprised how it didn't hurt at all. It was tight from the beginning which was nice, but it even started to feel *good* once we got to the point where he was pushing all of himself in hard and fast before c*mming. I think it was the most powerful orgasm I've seen and felt him have so far.

Overall it's just nice to know I don't have to be scared of that and that we can do that more regularly if we want to. I feel like up until then it'd been considered forbidden and I hate having boundaries like that unless they're prompted by something more valid than fear.


----------



## 100_the_cat

Uh well this is no secret, I tell pretty much everyone 

I tried to be a stripper, first place told me, "You don't belong in this culture." Second place, the manager had me get naked in a private room and told me to suck his dick. I refused, he told me I looked like somebody's daughter and that there was a problem with my stomach and breasts. (I'd been a go-go dancer at 2 clubs...so I wasn't a fucking moose or ugly or anything, but I didn't have washboard abs either).

BURRRRRRNNNNNNNNN

Oh man I was devastated.


----------



## 100_the_cat

14 years old, first kiss and first time a guy went up my shirt:

My boyfriend was the hottest guy in the neighborhood. Shoulda known it was too good to be true, because...

After I got home, his friend called me to break up with me for him. I asked why, got a phony reason. I demanded the real reason. "Because you have pointy tits."

My bf didn't even go to my school, he went to the Catholic school in town, but by the next day, all the boys his age at MY SCHOOL were saying, "Stop pointing at me!" I didn't get it. After being bewildered all day, I asked a kid at his locker what this was all about, and he told me. (Then he ran off, saying, "Now I feel bad!")

A couple years later I saw my ex-bf get thrown into a brick wall at a concert by a giant skinhead looking dude. Moment of satisfaction.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Tea party tattoo on bicep. Jesus fucking Christ. Pass


----------



## drmiller100

100_the_cat said:


> "Because you have pointy tits."



what are "pointy tits"??????????

most women worry about saggy tits. 

Hell, I like tits. The old saying, Once you've seen one set of tits, you want to see them all!!!!


----------



## Catwalk

I woke up with_ extremely _sore / tender tetas (&) an aching / tense abdomen. The prognosis is evident. There is only (1)-cure for this.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I've been thinking about sex non stop for the past 2 1/2 weeks. :blushed:


----------



## TheJ

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I've been thinking about sex non stop for the past 2 1/2 weeks. :blushed:


:O keep that up and you'll become a guy!


----------



## nicoloco90

Luke Skywalker said:


> I'm a little bratty too.
> 
> 
> And who knew I liked ropes so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay maybe I did. :redface:


Interesting little test going on in here =P

Here's mine, pretty accurate on what is going on in my mind. However interestingly enough during my sexual encounters i'm mostly in the seducer/dominant position. I have trouble letting go, I probably need to be rough handled. Maybe my bratty score could've been higher 

View attachment 633210


----------



## Kurt Wagner

nicoloco90 said:


> I have trouble letting go, I probably need to be rough handled. Maybe my bratty score could've been higher


----------



## Hypaspist

Porn is NOT a cheat code for sex. If anything, it works as an amazing tool for obliterating social skills and makes meeting a partner nigh impossible. Misinformation and bullshit info about sex out there on the internet is harmful too, better off buying a book and reading about normal/vanilla sexual behavior from people who have done responsible and ethical research into the subject. Yes, I'm looking at a specific female author.

Also, fuck porn.


----------



## Tsubaki

Hypaspist said:


> Porn is NOT a cheat code for sex. If anything, it works as an amazing tool for obliterating social skills and makes meeting a partner nigh impossible. Misinformation and bullshit info about sex out there on the internet is harmful too, better off buying a book and reading about normal/vanilla sexual behavior from people who have done responsible and ethical research into the subject. Yes, I'm looking at a specific female author.
> 
> Also, fuck porn.


I would have to disagree for some part, at least from my own point of view. Porn definitely is hot as fuck and it just shows some ideas for people who are a little more adventurous. Of course it's not for everybody and most vanilla people will find their own way of "making love" anyway, but as a submissive female, I actually love to take inspiration from porn. Many men really do like porn, many women like porn as well. If two of that kind get together, they might actually find that watching it together to sort of break the ice a bit and get talking or get new ideas is really beneficial for their sex-life.

I am not saying that everyone should take inspiration from porn(I love to be objectified, so that's my personal reason), but I am just saying that painting porn as inevitably bad completely ignores the fact that some people actually deal with it responsibly. It's just like when you're watching a movie about a tragic romance in paris. You can be sure that that tragic romance was just acting and will not happen to you, but after the film, you might decide to visit paris, as the movie made you interested.


----------



## Hypaspist

Tsubaki said:


> I am not saying that everyone should take inspiration from porn(I love to be objectified, so that's my personal reason), but I am just saying that painting porn as inevitably bad completely ignores the fact that some people actually deal with it responsibly. It's just like when you're watching a movie about a tragic romance in paris. You can be sure that that tragic romance was just acting and will not happen to you, but after the film, you might decide to visit paris, as the movie made you interested.


Key word = responsibly. I never did, and most of my opinions are based off of that. If someone's got a healthy sex life, I agree with your points, but for me, I consumed so much that the line between normal and risky has been blurred. A lot of what I've seen clearly can result in injury, and even a couple of things that were clearly abuse despite release by a major studio. That and seeing so much, I've read that it can actually have an effect that it diminishes the effects when you hook up for real.


----------



## Tsubaki

Hypaspist said:


> Key word = responsibly. I never did, and most of my opinions are based off of that. If someone's got a healthy sex life, I agree with your points, but for me, I consumed so much that the line between normal and risky has been blurred. A lot of what I've seen clearly can result in injury, and even a couple of things that were clearly abuse despite release by a major studio. That and seeing so much, I've read that it can actually have an effect that it diminishes the effects when you hook up for real.


So how exactly do you think it affected you negatively? In my opinion, just like violent video games, under normal circumstances, they won't affect you negatively even if dangerous situations are displayed. And let me tell you, I have my porn-browsing-history saved just if I try to find something again and every guy who looked through it so far reacted along the lines of "holy shit, how much porn do you watch?!" And "I am a liiittle disturbed now"

I could just imagine that you have a problem with girls who prefer the concept of "making love", being gentle and whatever, but that's not automatically bad. I also always had a problem with guys who see sex like that and what's my solution? I don't fuck them. And if I wanted to anyway? I'd just tone it down a little bit(it's not like I can't enjoy vanilla sex, but it's pretty boring)


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

FWB is in his feelings about some stuff (might sound more snarky than I mean it) and not in the mood to mess around for I don't know how long. Unfortunately he's the only one who I trust doesn't have any STDs just because he and I got tested at the same time and I'm the only one he's been with since. So it's not like I can fuck anyone else...nor do I really want to since I highly doubt anyone else I meet in the next few weeks to a month (ugh I really don't wanna go a month without sex after getting used to fucking weekly for about 3 months now) will be as good in bed as he is. I've had plenty of lame sex in the past and, statistically, it seems unlikely. I don't wanna sleep with more than one person just to find another who's in the same realm of quality, but maybe I should start looking for another FWB so I have options..it's also unlikely that, if I have two, they'll both be in their feelings at the same time.

In the meantime, guess I might actually have to invest in a sex toy or two. I just really doubt it'll be the same. Makes my vagina sad. But I'm thankful the last time was so great. Good spank bank material.


----------



## drmiller100

Got a lesson in Poly tonight. 

Oh.
My. 
Fucking.
God.

love and lust and in the moment and support and caring and no drama.

Fuck Yes.


----------



## Mmmm

Has anyone else noticed that when your emotions are heightened your sense of touch increases? I can see why after you have a fight, make up sex feels so good. Same thing if you are sad, sex can be very comforting.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Mmmm said:


> Has anyone else noticed that when your emotions are heightened your sense of touch increases? I can see why after you have a fight, make up sex feels so good. Same thing if you are sad, sex can be very comforting.


Fear, sex, laugher: states of arousal that increases your blood flow. You'll get a whack of cortical activity and so will be more sensitive to all stimuli, including tactile.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Mmmm said:


> Has anyone else noticed that when your emotions are heightened your sense of touch increases? I can see why after you have a fight, make up sex feels so good. Same thing if you are sad, sex can be very comforting.


Can confirm, make up sex is hottest sex. That fucking bitch...


----------



## Tsubaki

A sexual confession:

I actually like the sensation of a guy biting me, hitting me, scratching me(I want to see 2 deep red scratch marks down my back afterwards) or pulling my hair during sex even more than the sex itself.


----------



## pwowq

Tsubaki said:


> A sexual confession:
> 
> I actually like the sensation of a guy biting me, hitting me, scratching me(I want to see 2 deep red scratch marks down my back afterwards) or pulling my hair during sex even more than the sex itself.


It's all great fun... if I know none of us carry deceases.


----------



## Hypaspist

Tsubaki said:


> So how exactly do you think it affected you negatively? In my opinion, just like violent video games, under normal circumstances, they won't affect you negatively even if dangerous situations are displayed.


It becomes a problem when porn effectively replaces sex. Instead of trying to hookup, it's easier to go back home and use it as a "cheat code" as I described to get to the end result without the work/effort required in dating or hooking up. Also, working theory, but seeing the human form nude so many times can numb response when shit gets real and someone's about to get some.



> I could just imagine that you have a problem with girls who prefer the concept of "making love", being gentle and whatever, but that's not automatically bad.


I could comment, but I don't even know what proper vanilla sex looks like (much less what it actually is) lol. More study for me is necessary to learn about healthy/normal sexual habits. It's what you get when porn replaces the SOP/owner's manual stuff learned in sex ed.


----------



## Mmmm

How common is it to hear sounds upon penetration, due to trapped air between the 2 bodies?


----------



## Tsubaki

Hypaspist said:


> It becomes a problem when porn effectively replaces sex. Instead of trying to hookup, it's easier to go back home and use it as a "cheat code" as I described to get to the end result without the work/effort required in dating or hooking up. Also, working theory, but seeing the human form nude so many times can numb response when shit gets real and someone's about to get some.


It's true - porn is easier. And so much less work. Sex is really hot and a great thing, but it leaves me with a headache, bruises all over my body and makeup smeared all over my face. With porn, I can get a quick orgasm to sleep better. And isn't touching also a big part of the thrill? There are so many extra levels of excitement that play a role during sex. However, I can sort of see what you are getting at since I personally often resort to camsex when I am too lazy to go out and meet someone or my fwb is busy.




> I could comment, but I don't even know what proper vanilla sex looks like (much less what it actually is) lol. More study for me is necessary to learn about healthy/normal sexual habits. It's what you get when porn replaces the SOP/owner's manual stuff learned in sex ed.


From my point of view: Boring as hell. If you watch porn specifically for females, I think you get a glimpse of it. It's about gentle kisses, feeling loved, being caressed... I think they see some sort of emotional connection behind it. I never really got that concept. They also say that your first time is magical and you will build and intense emotional connection with that person(i just know that he had a nice apartment) and that sex is about love. The question is: do you want vanilla sex and all of that shit or would it be better to find someone with your point of view?


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

I still have feelings for one of my old boyfriend's and I believe he feels the same way. Right now he's going through a hard time and I'm being extremely patient with him. A lot of people think he's odd because he has Aspergers and tends to say a lot of oddball things and blurt out things. He's very honest, sometimes his honesty is brutal and people take it personally. In the past I took everything he said so personally and got upset by it. Anytime he blurted out things, he felt bad and hugged me. Now when he blurts out things, I try to think logically and try to understand him better. Now I've been noticing this vibe when we're in the room together. It's like a gravity pull between us and we both won't stop looking at each other, smiling and I noticed my voice changing to a softer tone when he asks me things. Anytime he notices this he smiles and I just want him to pick me up and kiss me hard. His smile is probably the sexiest thing about him. I love the way he laughs, how he thinks logically and understands me. In fact he understands me more than anyone else I know. The last time I saw him he held my hands, hugged me close and he kissed me goodbye. Sometimes I picture a comedian standing by us and saying, "Would you two just go out already!"

Though I know I must be patient because I've learned about him and he tends to warm up slowly to people. We've been speaking to each other once again and I know we have to get over our past troubles before we jump into it once again. He's worth every moment. I love the way things are right now. It helps me understand him better and talk out our differences. If something doesn't end up happening between us, I'm just happy to have him in my life once again because we were close before we dated the first time. There's certain occasions where I think of him though and he was such a great kisser and faithful to me. So many people find him so weird and don't talk down to him because of his disorder and I always stand up for him. I can't stand it when people open their mouth and say ignorant things. I always call them out on it.


----------



## leftover crack

I have a dream and in that dream i dream about dreaming inside of another dream where I play a video game about dreaming about dreaming but the program lagged so I was stuck in a constant loop of dreaming about dreaming about dreaming.


----------



## drmiller100

Poly. It's all fun and games until SHE gets a date with a great guy.


----------



## HermioneG

drmiller100 said:


> Poly. It's all fun and games until SHE gets a date with a great guy.


Sharing is caring.


----------



## leftover crack

I might have a positive father complex.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sky Blue said:


> I might have a positive father complex.


If you put light on your face, you will attract more humans to your backyard.


----------



## drmiller100

HermioneG said:


> Sharing is caring.



yeah,but.....

in almost unrelated news, I watched a very talented Dom work over the ass of two ladies with floggers and paddles. 

that was prettycool.


----------



## leftover crack

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> If you put light on your face, you will attract more humans to your backyard.












I've always wanted to light my face, thank you my Lord.


----------



## BereavedBlissfulness

To ease out the sexual frustrations I'll voice them in a choppy Vietnamese accented English typing...loud on purpose because South Viets are mostly loud anyways...

*Okai so I neber do dah actual facking befo, my family probably dun like it if I seek for dat stuff even now dat I'ma 19 yeah old woman/girl/child. It not too easiii bahbeeeeey. But also if I eba do dah facking I do the nice slow facking with someone that I hab some coneshun wit, yuuu no? I like the sweet stup, I like dah dirty stup, but for now I let it be in my FiNe univert in ma head and stup instead of getting dah train into dah tunnell righ now bahbeeeeey. Aiya troi oi cuoc doi toi!*


----------



## atamagasuita

I have sent my cameltoes to someone nyahahahahaha... In exchange of his bulge xD


----------



## atamagasuita

Okay. Geez. This just occurred to me..
Damn!! 

My enfj crush and i once again chatted haha. I don't know, i cannot get away with him. He's like he entranced me with what?!!!! Shit. What does he have. He's not someone special. I mean... Wtf!!! 

I don't know if im being Idealistic?! But then, i don't really know why i feel so much for him. I just met that guy online like 11months ago.. In an internet forum. XD geez wtf. XD 

He's just got something, i don't know what. It's like.. It's not very like me to fall for someone online, really!!! Cus duhhh. It's fucking online baby!! You cannot really see how the other person is!!!!!!!!!!


Wtf. Okay, aaaahhh. XD aahhh ahhh ahhhhh!! 

I messaged him cus i saw him online for a very long time like a month. I'm doing fine you know. I totally forgot about him. Like totally!! 

But, why the fuck. XD ok this is so infp: nyahahah

I feel like we're soulmates? Joke.. Corny 🌽 hahahahha

But he makes me so happy.. And he makes me stay very late. Haha. XD 

Geez. XD i become stupid i don't like this. Wtf..

And then, herherherherherh.. We exchanged bulges nyahaha. XD 

At first, well i have no intentions.. And when i see his pic well, okay i kinda gulp. But that's it..

Earlier at work i was actually remembering the bulge pic.. I got wet you know. XD i got instant horny. Shit...


And i have a fucking confession.. Whenever i masturbate i say his name.. Wahahha. Wtf shit.. T.T




He's actually from the other country and you know, i wanna go there..

I wanna go there because i wanna see if what i am feeling is real. Because i think I'm just hallucinating!! And I'm just being Idealistic. 


Yeah. But.. Well wtf. Just wtf. Well atleast, hahaha. XD i have sent something sexy to someone i don't know in person. Wahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahha!!!!! 

Okay that's all. I still have his bulge pic.. Wtffffffffffffff..............

It's my ovulation today omg!!!!!!!!!!!!



Please get away from me..

I'm just saying I'm dick hungry butttt!!! Noooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Hypaspist

So she's got curves in all the right places. My height, about my age. Gorgeous hair, hot as fuck. Ain't see the goods up top, but _damn_. She's under my skin, games hardcore Friday night, she was in my head all night long. I'm back on the Godsmack because of her, she's got me excited to be down in the trenches. Standing next to her, my brain's firing off all the motivators it can, dopamine, adrenaline, etc.... I'm a fucking mess near her. 


* *




I'll just let these guys explain:


----------



## GinningPuma4011

"Yeah, I've gained a few pounds. It's made me really self conscious"

LOL. Are you fucking kidding me? Dude is stick thin. I didn't notice shit. So, what do you think when you're fucking me and my body is jiggling like crazy in certain places? Lol.


----------



## TheJ

GinningPuma4011 said:


> "Yeah, I've gained a few pounds. It's made me really self conscious"
> 
> LOL. Are you fucking kidding me? Dude is stick thin. I didn't notice shit. So, what do you think when you're fucking me and my body is jiggling like crazy in certain places? Lol.


"That which jiggles, is fun to grab" ~Nietzsche


----------



## Mr Sentient

What the heck am I'm supposed to confess? My sexuality is so warped that i wish i could be immune to STDs and my sperm sterile so i could fuck a woman i want, on any day. Or better yet become a futa woman, and enjoy both sides of the coin in terms of sex.

As for sexual confessions, Does buying a dildo meant for women count as a sexual confession? I tried putting the dildo in my ass just to understand why homosexual men like having anal sex, it was my first time but as expected it's just taking up space in my ass making it a little hard for me to feel good from it. But, i found a better way to use it as a man, fucking my throat with and masturbating at the same thing, i came so fast i broke my personal quickest ejaculation record. It felt so wrong and dirty, that it felt really good. Masturbating only uses one hand, while your mouth is useless because it cant reach the penis to allow self-blowjob. Not able to give yourself a blowjob, it makes your mouth feel so lonely that you get a strong craving for people to use your mouth as their personal fuckhole.

At that point, even though i already knew it, i should have been born a woman instead, because i was meant to become a personal fuck toy. It is hell alot better than being useless in finding relationship in life, or being responsible for yourself. You would stop giving a fuck when sex is the only thing on your time, and its drives you so fucking mad that nothing will ever feel better than that.


----------



## drmiller100

we have good chemistry. I'm pretty deep into her head. I figured if an orgasm lasts 10 seconds, that counts for 2. she said her old personal record was 15 orgasms in a night. 

At 15, I laid on my back and let her climb on. after a while I was trying to hold on for 30, but when I came, she came, then she came again. 

She doubts it was that many. So next time I'm going to make her count, and if she doesn't count in a timely manner, I'm going to assume she is done and cum on her tits.


----------



## HermioneG

drmiller100 said:


> we have good chemistry. I'm pretty deep into her head. I figured if an orgasm lasts 10 seconds, that counts for 2. she said her old personal record was 15 orgasms in a night.
> 
> At 15, I laid on my back and let her climb on. after a while I was trying to hold on for 30, but when I came, she came, then she came again.
> 
> She doubts it was that many. So next time I'm going to make her count, and if she doesn't count in a timely manner, I'm going to assume she is done and cum on her tits.


We should hang out. 

That's a lot. That is insane. I've maybe had 5-6 in a day. Self-inflicted of course. My record with someone else is 3 in an evening. 0-2 is my typical.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He paid for drinks and food. It's his last night in town and he's been crashing at a friend's place on their couch. Telling him I wanted him inside me while we were at the bar was enough for him to get a room. We fucked for an hr until I started begging for him to fill me. He said he could've still fucked for another hour if I didn't beg for him to cum inside me. 

I left in the middle of the night because I felt sick and I didn't feel comfortable being sick around him, even though he was just all up in my guts. Threw up as soon as I got home and shit my brains out. I know he was so looking forward to another round in the morning. Sorry, Jason! Next time we'll go as many rounds as you want


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Girls are funny when they're drunk


----------



## drmiller100

HermioneG said:


> We should hang out.
> 
> That's a lot. That is insane. I've maybe had 5-6 in a day. Self-inflicted of course. My record with someone else is 3 in an evening. 0-2 is my typical.


everyone is different. 
I have one very very good friend I've played with probably 75 different occasions. We think I pushed her over the edge a couple of times years ago. Hitachi, rope, vibes, you name it we've tried it. she loves it all, but doesn't orgasm. 

One lady I dated for an extended time 3 times in a night was a holy shit night.


----------



## drmiller100

flyincaveman said:


> Seriously, the last three girls I've slept with have all wanted to be choked until unconscious...


ummmm, good way to kill someone. that's a hard limit for me - i won't do that.


----------



## Agent Washintub

drmiller100 said:


> ummmm, good way to kill someone. that's a hard limit for me - i won't do that.


1) mad respect on the quote in your signature. 
2) not really that easy. Well, I mean if it's auto erotica, sure. But me choking someone else out? Eh, just squeeze until limp and let go...


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I fucking hate guys who have a way with words. Stahp. Just stop.


----------



## HermioneG

drmiller100 said:


> ummmm, good way to kill someone. that's a hard limit for me - i won't do that.


I've researched this. Looks like you'll pass out eat before you die. I'd try it. Maybe. And I'm a total chicken.


----------



## Agent Washintub

HermioneG said:


> I've researched this. Looks like you'll pass out eat before you die. I'd try it. Maybe. And I'm a total chicken.


Anywhere near TN?


----------



## HermioneG

flyincaveman said:


> Anywhere near TN?


Nope. Bummer.


----------



## Agent Washintub

HermioneG said:


> Nope. Bummer.


Boooooooooooo...


----------



## MisterPerfect

Etherea said:


> So first off I'd like to say that I know this is probably not going to be easy for some. But remind yourselves, despite your reputation here (if you even care), if you can't confess to things here where you'll probably never have to look anyone in the eye (unless you want), then how will you ever get this type of thing off your chest?
> 
> I'm gonna get the ball rolling with a few things that I've either told nobody or only have told an SO.
> 
> Here it goes:
> 
> -when I was younger, I really wanted to become a stripper or a pornstar. I thought if I could find the right atmosphere somewhere, I would greatly enjoy it and find it empowering. Normally I'm quite shy and mild mannered, so I'd be showing a side of me very few people have seen. I gave up on it because those women are objectified harshly and I'm too much of a sissy to take it.
> -I've always been interested in performing oral sex on yourself. A lot of people think its weird, but I always thought it was kinda hot. Either watching or doing it myself (but I'm definitely not flexible enough).
> -I have an attraction to really feminine looking trans women.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so now it's your turn. Please don't leave me hanging here airing my dirty laundry alone. Contribute! You know you want to...


I like the idea of being a stripper too


----------



## Kprog

Confession?

Well, once, I was on my hands and knees, and the dude put it in the wrong hole.

I had to go to the doctor for fissures... ouch


----------



## drmiller100

poly life. did you ever notice how many v-day cards talk about 'one true love' or 'forever in love' or 'you are mine' or 'you are the one'.


----------



## inDheart

drmiller100 said:


> poly life. did you ever notice how many v-day cards talk about 'one true love' or 'forever in love' or 'you are mine' or 'you are the one'.


probably something to do with the illegality of polygamy and association between love and marriage

at some point i gave up hope and started hand-making whatever i wanted to give because commercial vday is gross


----------



## HermioneG

drmiller100 said:


> poly life. did you ever notice how many v-day cards talk about 'one true love' or 'forever in love' or 'you are mine' or 'you are the one'.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Thank god for autosaved content. My computer crashed* while I wrote this.

I don't know if I am asexual or demisexual or heterosexual. I never look at someone I find physically attractive in terms of looks and want to have sex with them. They don't arouse me. Sexy talk doesn't arouse me. It amuses me slightly but I just never feel anything from it other than excitement that this is happening. I've never had sex, but ideally I imagine it to be more of an emotional/mental experience than a physical one in order for it to be pleasant. Oddly enough, I've only orgasmed through dreams (god this is embarrassing to admit) but it was never me "with someone else". Just sensations. With the people I've felt emotionally intimate with and liked them a whole lot, it just feels wrong and disgusting to think of having sex with them. Just once I felt sexually aroused because of a boy, and wanted to have sex with him, but I didn't like him a lot. That was my first encounter with the ~world of sex~, but we didn't have sex. Just flirtly/sexy talk. After that, flirting or sexual conversations didn't do much for me at all. It has been the only time I've felt aroused by someone else. I do sometimes feel aroused, but it never just *happens* on it's own. Much less _because of_ someone else. I never feel compelled to masturbate either. But I do _wish_ to feel that for someone. I do want to desire to have sex with someone. Only because I view it as an ultimate form of closeness. I also want to inspire sexual feelings in someone, but acting that way also makes me feel "disgusting". Saying things is not that awkward, because I don't over do it. I just banter and flirt but I don't say certain things. The feelings of disgust also make me feel uncomfortable with the visibility of certain body parts. I don't know if disgust is the appropriate word. It just feels dissonant. As if I'm not supposed to act this way or look another way. 

One that purple red scale I think I was C0 or C1.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why do you keep asking for pics of my tits? I've already sent you some. They look exactly the same. They haven't changed overnight.


----------



## desert lynx

@Gossip Goat Don't worry or feel embarrassed or even concern yourself with labels. Everyone falls on different ends of the spectrum. Focus on finding love and when you do, the sex stuff will follow. When you get to the point that you love and trust someone, you won't feel disgusted, you'll go at exactly the pace you feel comfortable with, there won't be pressure, you'll crave being close to that person, and as you said sex is ultimate form of intimacy. If that's your first experience, you'll enjoy it even if you don't get super aroused or have an orgasm. Just looking into your lover's starry eyes and flush cheeks, is pretty amazing. I have a friend that went several years without a boyfriend or even a guy she wanted more than one date with. Couldn't find someone she was attracted to. Now she's in a long term relationship. Give it all time.


----------



## drmiller100

two games. 
game 1. i play with her clit as long as my cock is down her throat. she can cum whenever she wants. She comes up for air, I quit playing......
game 2. I lay on my back. She rides me. I kiss her, and when I kiss the taste of pussy off her lips, I make her get off, and suck my cock and get fresh pussy on her lips. then she can climb back on, and ride me while kissing.......


----------



## mimesis

drmiller100 said:


> poly life. did you ever notice how many v-day cards talk about 'one true love' or 'forever in love' or 'you are mine' or 'you are the one'.


My dearest number 2?


----------



## HermioneG

mimesis said:


> My dearest number 2?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

One of my clients inboxed me yesterday to solicit my services. She added that she loved me. What the fuck?! We never even met before, I haven't spoken to her in months, she has never seen me before (so she has no idea what I look like), she doesn't even know my real name!! (for business purposes I find it expedient to operate under an assumed identity rather than going by the name which the state and the authorities know me by)

I turned her down because she owe me money from the last job I took on her behalf.

But I am baffled by her romantic advances. It simply makes no sense to me at all, especially because my customer service with her has always been curt and dismissive; uniquely among my regular clientele, I have rejected her more often than accepted. I have given her literally no reason to even consider me a friend, let alone drop an "I love you" at me. Now I know I am irresistible and I simply ooze sexual appeal like an icon, but this is too much! 

When my old homeboy hooked her up with my details, he texted me that he had given out my Facebook to this person who wanted my services, warning me she was crazy. So I was always hesitant to accept her business. She a dancer, so I know she got that body and moves to make a brother horny af, but damn, if there's two things I know it is that white women are nothing but bad news for the brown man, and also never ever stick your dick in crazy! And believe me she is crazy. Without going into details, basically the last job I performed for her was proofreading her legal letter to appeal being suspended from university... which happened because of some crazy thing she did

So basically my question is I don't know what to do from here. Do I block her so she stops freaking me out? But if I do that I'll never collect what I'm owed; a small amount, to be sure, but it's the principle of the thing that makes me unwilling to let the debt slide. Hitting it obviously isn't an option lol


----------



## TheJ

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Why do you keep asking for pics of my tits? I've already sent you some. They look exactly the same. They haven't changed overnight.


It's the thought that counts. Receiving nudes is a way of feeling appreciated/trusted. Plus if the dude finds you attractive the actual physical traits almost barely matter, it's still gonna be hot.


----------



## desert lynx

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Why do you keep asking for pics of my tits? I've already sent you some. They look exactly the same. They haven't changed overnight.


I'm not entirely convinced--tits are pretty mystical. How do guys know for sure without updates?


----------



## HermioneG

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Why do you keep asking for pics of my tits? I've already sent you some. They look exactly the same. They haven't changed overnight.


My FWB refuses to send dick pics. "You've already seen it. You don't need a picture." That's not the point I guess.

I will happily send pics of my tits with or without requests. Requests to me are flattering. And sometimes they do look different. Am I cold? Am I warm? Bloated? Turned on? Laying down or standing on my head? lol..


----------



## mimesis

HermioneG said:


>


----------



## Strayfire

HermioneG said:


> My FWB refuses to send dick pics. "You've already seen it. You don't need a picture." That's not the point I guess.
> 
> I will happily send pics of my tits with or without requests. Requests to me are flattering. And sometimes they do look different. Am I cold? Am I warm? Bloated? Turned on? Laying down or standing on my head? lol..


If you send dick pics you need to do it stylishly. 

I would suggest tying the cock with a ribbon and having a Sylveon plushie looking surprised at your meat!

Obviously I am *not* recommending this based on experience. I really am above dick pics! 











Ok maybe not.


----------



## Neokortex

HermioneG said:


> My FWB refuses to send dick pics. "You've already seen it. You don't need a picture." That's not the point I guess.
> 
> I will happily send pics of my tits with or without requests. Requests to me are flattering. And sometimes they do look different. Am I cold? Am I warm? Bloated? Turned on? Laying down or standing on my head? lol..


How about sending some to me? Have been watching breasts on reddit for more than an hour and still not getting that stiffness. D Man, it's all about work nowadays...


----------



## mimesis

Neokortex said:


> How about sending some to me? Have been watching breasts on reddit for more than an hour and still not getting that stiffness. D Man, it's all about work nowadays...


I already got a boner just reading @HermioneG 's post. 
Is it just me?


----------



## Neokortex

mimesis said:


> I already got a boner just reading @HermioneG 's post.
> Is it just me?


Man, you don't have enough work to do. I've been abroad for 2 weeks and man I got lists of stuff to arrange. And all I see here some very young uni student girls... lean girls, thin girls, all booooring to my eyes.


----------



## mimesis

Neokortex said:


> Man, you don't have enough work to do. I've been abroad for 2 weeks and man I got lists of stuff to arrange. And all I see here some very young uni student girls... lean girls, thin girls, all booooring to my eyes.


OMG, and you're not even married yet.


----------



## Neokortex

mimesis said:


> OMG, and you're not even married yet.


It's called Enneagram 1. We have to grow up before we're actually grown ups.


----------



## Tropes

God damn it.

I think I am having a mini-crush on the latest addition to my staff, who is married, and is one of my staff members. Just now after I had to hide my crotch behind furniture while making small talk mid giving her the debriefing, and at one point her eyes shifted and she had this trying to hide a smile facial expression at the side her lips... Part of me wonders if she wanted to give me the de-briefing, that part is called a penis, the rest of me is looking for a good place far far away to bury this as deep as I can, preferably in a land that's going to be nuked on a planet that's about to get hit by a huge asteroid in a solar system that's about to go super nova.


----------



## HermioneG

I made a booty call last night. An old FWB. He came over again today at 10 and then again at 2. We did dirty, dirty things we've never done to each other before. I came 4 times total with him. And 4 more times on my own just thinking about all of it. Super fun stuff.


----------



## Mange

layful:I want to get my tongue split. For aesthetic and practical purposes... layful:


----------



## SgtPepper

mimesis said:


> I already got a boner just reading @HermioneG 's post.
> Is it just me?


nah, she kinda has a way with words it seems. roud:

now, if i could only find me a demi girl for a committed relationship who thinks like that! :kitteh:


----------



## SgtPepper

Gossip Goat said:


> Thank god for autosaved content. My computer crashed* while I wrote this.
> 
> I don't know if I am asexual or demisexual or heterosexual. I never look at someone I find physically attractive in terms of looks and want to have sex with them. They don't arouse me. Sexy talk doesn't arouse me. It amuses me slightly but I just never feel anything from it other than excitement that this is happening. I've never had sex, but ideally I imagine it to be more of an emotional/mental experience than a physical one in order for it to be pleasant. Oddly enough, I've only orgasmed through dreams (god this is embarrassing to admit) but it was never me "with someone else". Just sensations. With the people I've felt emotionally intimate with and liked them a whole lot, it just feels wrong and disgusting to think of having sex with them. Just once I felt sexually aroused because of a boy, and wanted to have sex with him, but I didn't like him a lot. That was my first encounter with the ~world of sex~, but we didn't have sex. Just flirtly/sexy talk. After that, flirting or sexual conversations didn't do much for me at all. It has been the only time I've felt aroused by someone else. I do sometimes feel aroused, but it never just *happens* on it's own. Much less _because of_ someone else. I never feel compelled to masturbate either. But I do _wish_ to feel that for someone. I do want to desire to have sex with someone. Only because I view it as an ultimate form of closeness. I also want to inspire sexual feelings in someone, but acting that way also makes me feel "disgusting". Saying things is not that awkward, because I don't over do it. I just banter and flirt but I don't say certain things. The feelings of disgust also make me feel uncomfortable with the visibility of certain body parts. I don't know if disgust is the appropriate word. It just feels dissonant. As if I'm not supposed to act this way or look another way.
> throughly One that purple red scale I think I was C0 or C1.


you sound like a gray-a. maybe find other gray-a or demisexual guys to hang-around/talk to. also, i think part of the way you perceive sex may be mostly due to some sort of external influence during youth. if that is the case, there may be greater hope to counteract this perception. think positively about, but never force it either. also, this is not something to be embarrassed about.


----------



## HermioneG

Apparently I can squirt. That's new. Messy AF tho.


----------



## shazam

HermioneG said:


> Apparently I can squirt. That's new. Messy AF tho.


Blame it on the dog.

I missed the whole atmosphere of this thread, whoops.


----------



## BereavedBlissfulness

1993 Airbrush art in Japan coffee book cover is arousing. Something about glossy drippy lips and cherries makes it arousing. No wonder my lip gloss and lipstick collection is a little massive. I've always been into lip art and lip glazing.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I haven't done anything in a few weeks to a month, which is very annoying sometimes since I WAS getting it on a weekly basis and have a pretty high sex drive. But I know plenty of people who haven't in a long time and they've magically managed to survive. I'm sure I'll get over it. 

Still, this past Friday I was at a bar and ran into a guy I hooked up with a few times (we stopped because he said he caught feelings for me. I'm not sure he really did, though, since the only thing we ever did together is have sex/it's possible he's just lonely.) I hugged him and he got a little handsy, running his hands across my stomach and down my lower back n shit. You know you're way too horny when something like that excites you to this magnitude. Now I keep thinking about how big his dick is, and how awesome it felt when he took me from behind before. =_= BLEH

I know I either want a relationship next, or another FWB who I fuck pretty much exclusively and vice versa as that was definitely safer than me just sleeping with everyone.

(It doesn't help that one of my best friends who's a guy wants to fuck me. But I can't because he had a romantic thingy with a girlfriend of mine, and I think she still likes him.)


----------



## DDK

At age of 11, I cloned my dad's credit card to use on *Streamate*(very good porn site with live cams) private show with models. I realized that my scheme was going wrong when my father questioned the fact that *1000 dollars was in his accounts even though he had spent nothing on foreign purchases*. The following month I created a scheme to *bypass the payment* of the site. Nowadays *this vulnerability is over*, but it has earned me a lot of time spent on that site. To this day no one knows what actually happened(and who did it)


----------



## drmiller100

HermioneG said:


> Apparently I can squirt. That's new. Messy AF tho.



the good news is the more you do it, the more you do it. 

I recommend towels. thick ones. bath towels.


----------



## Kynx

My pussy seems to squeeze his cock so tightly, his ability to pull out never fails to surprise me. I'm convinced he's trapped in a vice-like grip, but apparently not :shocked:


----------



## pwowq

Kyn said:


> My pussy seems to squeeze his cock so tightly, his ability to pull out never fails to surprise me. I'm convinced he's trapped in a vice-like grip, but apparently not :shocked:


I know that feeling! <3


----------



## desert lynx

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> (It doesn't help that one of my best friends who's a guy wants to fuck me. But I can't because he had a romantic thingy with a girlfriend of mine, and I think she still likes him.)


Sounds like she already had her chance. Why can't the two of you have yours now? At the very least, she should go for it now or move on.
Also, relationship very much beats FWB.


----------



## Kynx

pwowq said:


> I know that feeling! <3


Which? Being in a vice-like grip or just thinking you are?


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

desert lynx said:


> Sounds like she already had her chance. Why can't the two of you have yours now? At the very least, she should go for it now or move on.
> Also, relationship very much beats FWB.


I know it seems silly, and might be. But I pretty much know for a fact it would bother her (there was another time in the past where I was gonna mess around with this one guy as part of a threesome with my crush at the time, but because she had some feelings for said guy, she told me it would bother her.) So even though I don't think there's much logic behind it, I'd still rather keep her friendship than get to have sex with him.

A relationship would. However, a solid relationship is also harder to come by. I'm not picking one over the other, rather I'm working with what I've got when I've got it. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## desert lynx

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> I know it seems silly, and might be. But I pretty much know for a fact it would bother her (there was another time in the past where I was gonna mess around with this one guy as part of a threesome with my crush at the time, but because she had some feelings for said guy, she told me it would bother her.) So even though I don't think there's much logic behind it, I'd still rather keep her friendship than get to have sex with him.
> 
> A relationship would. However, a solid relationship is also harder to come by. I'm not picking one over the other. I'm working with what I've got when I've got it.


Threesome with the best friend? :m0827:

(*You're welcome, random guy I don't know. I'm sure that's in the Bro Code somewhere*)


----------



## FePa

Kyn said:


> Which? Being in a vice-like grip or just thinking you are?


my FWB says that he can really feel the grip and so so on...
I'm all flattered over there, trying my best, feeling like a great fuck

then I go to my OBGYN for a control and she tells me to clunch and squeeze her fingers.
I do my best move, super strong, hoping to impress her, ehehe

she says she is not feeling anything, "are you sure you are squeezing, dear ?"

*sniff sniff sniff*


----------



## Kynx

FePa said:


> my FWB says that he can really feel the grip and so so on...
> I'm all flattered over there, trying my best, feeling like a great fuck
> 
> then I go to my OBGYN for a control and she tells me to clunch and squeeze her fingers.
> I do my best move, super strong, hoping to impress her, ehehe
> 
> she says she is not feeling anything, "are you sure you are squeezing, dear ?"
> 
> *sniff sniff sniff*


I'd assume that she's lying, jealous and spiteful. Then carry on with my day roud:


----------



## FePa

Kyn said:


> I'd assume that she's lying, jealous and spiteful. Then carry on with my day roud:


he he he


meanwhile, I bought some pompoar exercise balls


----------



## HellCat

Coming up with kinky public sex games for family parties is a blast.

Tapping side of nose with pointed finger pointing up "old fashioned spy style" I am thinking of us having a quickie in the garden. etc

Biting fingernail- I want to blow you NOW

code words, other meanings, 

Catching each others eye and reading minds and mocking crazy fairy on acid family member who was hopelessly "in love without actually knowing you for the last thirty yrs' .. or watching you snarl like a dog guarding his food bowl when your brother hits on me.

hah priceless.

When we finally go public your slutty brother will finally get why I keep brushing him off and you always bring me beer You think they would have caught on by now.


----------



## pwowq

Kyn said:


> Which? Being in a vice-like grip or just thinking you are?


It's cute you think of it as a vice. I think it's an awesome feeling when the girl is putting effort working her muscles around the cock.


----------



## Kynx

pwowq said:


> It's cute you think of it as a vice. I think it's an awesome feeling when the girl is putting effort working her muscles around the cock.


Not so much _putting in an effort_, mainly just cumming on his dick. It's more effective, anyway.


----------



## Kore

After vows + still wearing wedding dress + before pictures + rough "You're mine" sex = best wedding day ever. 

Your husband will know those flushed cheeks and glow didn't come from makeup and look at his triumphant smile in every photo. Both romantic and sexual, can't go wrong.


----------



## HermioneG

FePa said:


> he he he
> 
> 
> meanwhile, I bought some pompoar exercise balls


I have an eStim vibrator. Its Kegals on crack.


----------



## desert lynx

Kyn said:


> Not so much _putting in an effort_, mainly just cumming on his dick. It's more effective, anyway.


Best sexiest feeling ever. Might be the one thing I like better than my own orgasm.


----------



## Perso Uno

Month's off to a great start so far! 

A girl I met last year came over, and told me (and I quote) "I want you to fuck me". And a year later, a few weeks ago I'm arrested for failing to appear in court because she accused me of rape. Get extradited, takes a week. They smoke like fucking crazy and now my throat is so fucked up from the cigarette smoke that I can't even speak properly from being allergic to it. And now I have a preliminary hearing this next Monday. 

Get bonded out, find out that my sister might have been murdered or possibly committed suicide.We don't know which yet. 

Girl I really liked and was kind of seeing (was seeing in December for sure) swore how much she liked me, cared about me and wanted me and yet completely fucking ignored me when I just needed someone to talk to about all of this. 


Women, this is why nobody listens to the words that you say. Your words literally destroy lives because you can't be fucking honest. 

Men, carry a tape recorder everywhere you go from now on. Because apparently consensual sex is now rape. Maybe the tape recorder will help but at the rate this stupid fucking country is dying it would probably just make things worse. 



I FUCKING LOVE LIFE RIGHT NOW SO MUCH THAT I WISH JESUS WOULD DESCEND FROM THE HEAVENS AND FUCKING SHOOT ME IN THE FACE WITH A GRENADE LAUNCHER


----------



## security

holy crap man. I believe you just used all your bad luck for the year.

Girlfriend texts me to come over, says she has a special surprise. 
I had decided that day to bake a cake of all things.
I told her no I'm baking. 

after a bit of back and forth she convinces me to come over 
mind you at this point she had said _nothing about being horny_
So I come over with half a cake because I ate half of it :kitteh:

:shocked:I go in her room and there are three naked girls on the bed!

So I'm like uhh.... cake anyone?!
no they didnt want cake they wanted cock.

apparently she had told her friends how I was in bed and then figured
''Hey! I'll bring my friends over and convince my guy to come over to fuck us all''

Here's whats going through my mind.

_What the heck? Do girls always lay together like that?
before I came in they were all on their cell phones, probably on Instagram.

But.. my cake.

well this is a dream come true? I think.
_

what guy wouldnt love this right? 
So I decide to do it, I mean she obviously put some effort into this and it might be fun.
hell it might be a lot of fun.

So we start and girl one is moaning, decide to play with girl 2 then right as I'm going *into my girlfriend* I wonder to myself _whats this (last girl) girls name again?_

and then...
one of them says something to the tune of ME NEXT and the other says no my turn *name* (something with a C)
and I start thinking Candy, Cady? what did she say?

_then because I was thinking, and not fucking my fucking dick goes down_
and I couldn't have picked the worst girl for that to happen to.

She notices, and I try to bring it back to life but nope. damage is done. If she hadn't noticed everything would have been okay and I would have gotten back into the swing of things.
I wasn't in the mood anyway.

then what? She gets mad at me, saying this must be her fault, she isnt pretty. 
I replied sure you are I'm dating you arn't I? 
which was like pouring gas onto a fire.

Girl two says what about me and I turned to her and said I don't even know your name!
ITS EVA!!

Oh she's cady? (meaning girl 3)
...Whos cady? Yknow what, fuck cady

*girlfriend* :shocked:your fucking CADY?!

me..what? I don't know a cady. I thought her name was cady

Girl three then screams at the top of her lungs WHO CARES I WANT HIS DICK!!!!!

well. at this point you might as well fuck a rubber band.


----------



## pwowq

Perso Uno said:


> Month's off to a great start so far!


Rough. Take all my luck.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He's so mechanical when it comes to sex, but I really like him as a person


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Had sex for the first time with someone other than my ex FWB since early November last night. He was a friend of mine who I'd had sex with twice, maybe thrice before. Wasn't great, because he's pretty rough and I just don't think he really knows what he's doing in general (but he seems really sensitive so I don't have the heart to tell him. And it's not like we do it on the regular, anyway.)

However afterwards he always likes to cuddle a lot, which I love. And though ideally I'd like great sex AND that, I'd definitely prefer to be able to cuddle without it than vice versa. I hadn't been held like that in a long time. Just felt very warm and safe/I'm glad I went over.


----------



## 6007

desert lynx said:


> Wow, seriously? What kind of guy even remembers his phone exists while on a date with a beautiful woman?


^^this


----------



## 6007

GinningPuma4011 said:


> One of my fuck buddies got rid of his man bun and shaved. I was kinda really fucking bummed. At least he's donating his hair to charity.


dude, ngl man bun was on my list for sex donor goals.


----------



## Mange

I don't like people nibbling at my ears. I just hear a lot of slopping sucking noises and I think " wow this is gross"


----------



## SgtPepper

DualGnosis said:


> I was in my room with this girl. We were about to go out and have lunch, but then I stopped her, and pushed her shoulders down so she was on her knees. And made her suck my dick. She bit me at first because she got pissed. Then continued. I came in this girls mouth, and she hated it. So she ran out of the room, into the hall bathroom, and spat it out in the sink. And yelled, "you're such an asshole!"
> 
> 
> Oh yeah she was naked the whole time. She was about to get dressed but then I had that bright idea.


I think I watched that movie but turned it off half-way.


----------



## drmiller100

I'm poly. The two ladies I'm dating met each other the other night with me present. 

They did fine. 

I freaked the fuck out. They both almost dumped me for being a dipshit.


----------



## DualGnosis

Aeneas321 said:


> I think I watched that movie but turned it off half-way.


You should have kept watching. You won't believe the ending! clickbait: 
* *


----------



## SgtPepper

awww, feck


----------



## GinningPuma4011

This guy is a total fucking butter face. Now I'm not sure if I want to fuck him or not. Like, seriously, his body is a 10 by itself


----------



## GinningPuma4011

cursive said:


> dude, ngl man bun was on my list for sex donor goals.


Sex donor goals. I like that


----------



## HermioneG

drmiller100 said:


> I'm poly. The two ladies I'm dating met each other the other night with me present.
> 
> They did fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I freaked the fuck out. They both almost dumped me for being a dipshit.


But then they took your pants down and everyone lived happily ever after??


----------



## drmiller100

HermioneG said:


> But then they took your pants down and everyone lived happily ever after??


my pants were down cuz i was showing my ass. i think it will all work out.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

It bothers me when guys wear magnums when they clearly don't need to. What are you doing?


----------



## Asity

The cafeteria guy is a distractingly fine piece. Would not mind one bit to dig in and take a bite.


----------



## desert lynx

GinningPuma4011 said:


> It bothers me when guys wear magnums when they clearly don't need to. What are you doing?


That's why I take a big box of magnums, sit it on my nightstand, and fill it with my extra smalls. The ladies never know the difference.

Right ladies?.......*crickets*......:anyone:


----------



## ECM

So after all this time, I have found that the physical features I tend to get most attracted to in females are Slavic features.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

EccentricM said:


> So after all this time, I have found that the physical features I tend to get most attracted to in females are Slavic features.


How? Slavs seem to be all over the place, physically (not surprising, since that part of the world has seen some very heavy mixing). I'd imagine the "pure" Slavs were more-or-less indistinguishable from other Indo-Europeans, at least prior to migration to their present day parts.


----------



## ECM

WamphyriThrall said:


> How? Slavs seem to be all over the place, physically (not surprising, since that part of the world has seen some very heavy mixing). I'd imagine the "pure" Slavs were more-or-less indistinguishable from other Indo-Europeans, at least prior to migration to their present day parts.


Slavs, as in Russians, Ukrainians and Poles. 

Very rounded, soft features, small noses, weaker chins, very plain or natural looking skin. You find women in the west with these features (for example, the image of Jenny Nicholson, second image down) but they are a trademark looks of Eastern European women.


----------



## cricket

The last time I had a solid orgasm was Halloween of 2016. Self-imposed. I know grief and stress can affect your libido, but I'm starting to get concerned. I think it has more to do with me now only seeking real intimacy as opposed to filling a void... although neither seems to be happening, ha.


----------



## HermioneG

I'm supposed to have a foursome Saturday and I am probably going to back out or take on a smaller role in the group. My vagina is being a BITCH!


----------



## WamphyriThrall

HermioneG said:


> I'm supposed to have a foursome Saturday and I am probably going to back out or take on a smaller role in the group. My vagina is being a BITCH!


I've always wanted to be stuffed in all three (oh, wait, I only have two) holes...


----------



## desert lynx

EccentricM said:


> Slavs, as in Russians and Ukrainians.
> 
> Very rounded, soft features, small noses, weaker chins, very plain or natural looking skin.


Not sure who that first girl is but....yeah...:hearteyes:
Also not sure why pigtails aren't more popular. When well executed, they're almost an unfair advantage.


----------



## OutsideLookingIn391

I went down on a female I met through my work once. When I put my tongue into her vagina, I realized she was a former he who had a sex change operation. The apparatus just wasn't right. Needless to say, the experience reaffirmed my appreciation for a pure woman, and thereafter I did a much more thorough job of screening.


----------



## desert lynx

OutsideLookingIn391 said:


> I went down on a female I met through my work once. When I put my tongue into her vagina, I realized she was a former he who had a sex change operation. The apparatus just wasn't right. Needless to say, the experience reaffirmed my appreciation for a pure woman, and thereafter I did a much more thorough job of screening.


This would have been better placed in the "do you smell your fingers when you finger a girl" thread. Probably the best reason "for" that I've run across!

So...did you still do her?


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

It's an hour and a half after Saturday midnight and I just got back home after having drinks at my bff's house (the male ENxJ one) but it's one of those nights when I don't wanna have sex with the local girls because there's this one woman who I can't help thinking of. Unfortunately we're continents apart.

I'd love to have sex with her tonight though. Nothing beats the feeling of having sex with someone you honestly love. Not to mention she's very pretty and smokin' hot.

AHOO! AHOO! :wink:


----------



## Mange

Effeminate trans Jared Leto in Dallas Buyers Club is vaguely attractive to me. I need more trans women in my life.


----------



## Asura

My girlfriend really likes those NaturalLamb condoms because she has a slight sensitivy to latex. The problem is they are smaller than I prefer and have a tendency to fall off while we're at it(which can cause a laugh and kill the mood haha).

Not only that a box of 12 is $30+ when a box of magnums 36ct is $15. Also they smell lol.

So we agreed to use them for any time after round 1 in a night so her body wouldn't get stressed by the latex.

They're really nice condoms I just wish they were a little cheaper and a little bigger.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Yo. Wtf. He really pulled my socks off when he was fucking me doggy. Disrespectful! Lol


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

As an ISFP (and I'm not trying to suggest that the following applies to all ISFPs,) I think I'm more sexually compatible with EXFJs than most if not all other types. I just found out one of my best friends whom I did some stuff with last night is an ESFJ, and a guy I used to fuck was an EXFJ, and I've found that they have very similar mannerisms; giving, open to listening to tips without getting super sensitive, more dominant than I am yet gentle at the same time, physically affectionate, like to talk dirty (which, combined with dominance, is just epic.)

I dunno about extension beyond sex, especially since it's been a long time since I've had legitimate feelings for anyone, and I'm not sure at this point that I'm even capable of wanting anyone for more than FWB at most. I'll just say that, to a degree, I understand the connection between the types that some people talk about.

To speak more explicitly, though I've had some kind of sexual experience with 11-12 people by now, my friend was the definite best, and all he did was finger fuck me. I so wish I'd had something more substantial in me instead because I know that would have felt even more incredible. But it'd been a long time since anyone had found where my g-spot is, letalone known what to fucking do to it. I still can feel his fingers in me and am hesitating finishing getting ready for work cuz all I wanna do is lay here like a braindead monkey.


----------



## Hypaspist

A friend of a colleague of mine did a topless scene in a technical exercise (which called for it). My mind immediately gave it a pornographic tag and I looked away. Did look at her chest for a tiny bit, but fought to bring my eyes to bear on her. She agreed to the whole idea and took it very seriously. Everything was professional and respectfully done, I just associated the scene with the creepy porn title it would've gotten had it been uploaded to such a site. Decision fully regretted as the model was exquisite in her posing, movement, and the technical aspect was masterfully done. No one else in the group had any issues as it was appropriate for the environment (educational) we were in.

*to self* Way to be part of the tribe, bro!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Honestly, it really bothers me when I get even a little bit of cum in my hair. It bothers me even more than getting cum in my eye, which fucking stings.


----------



## atamagasuita

I'm really a virgin guys.. Sorry


----------



## Shinsei

atamagasuita said:


> I'm really a virgin guys.. Sorry


lol


----------



## WamphyriThrall

atamagasuita said:


> I'm really a virgin guys.. Sorry


Read that as "I'm really into virgin guys"


----------



## atamagasuita

WamphyriThrall said:


> Read that as "I'm really into virgin guys"


Yes. I wanna fuck a virgin guy. :/


----------



## atamagasuita

Ghost Insane said:


> lol


Jk..i like virgin guys


----------



## Mange

Asura said:


> My girlfriend really likes those NaturalLamb condoms because she has a slight sensitivy to latex. The problem is they are smaller than I prefer and have a tendency to fall off while we're at it(which can cause a laugh and kill the mood haha).
> 
> Not only that a box of 12 is $30+ when a box of magnums 36ct is $15. Also they smell lol.
> 
> So we agreed to use them for any time after round 1 in a night so her body wouldn't get stressed by the latex.
> 
> They're really nice condoms I just wish they were a little cheaper and a little bigger.


waaaaiiiiiiitttttttttt a second. Just hang on. Hold _up_


When you say "NaturalLamb".... what _exactly_ are these condoms made of..?


----------



## Asura

Sun Bear said:


> waaaaiiiiiiitttttttttt a second. Just hang on. Hold _up_
> 
> 
> When you say "NaturalLamb".... what _exactly_ are these condoms made of..?


*Sweats* Exactly what they sound like.

Lambskin lol. They are a very pricey non latex alternative. People with latex sensitivities use them. The specs say they are larger than magnums but that is just a blatant lie I compared them one time to make sure I wasn't crazy. I will admit they feel nice though haha. They're very thin.


----------



## Mange

Asura said:


> *Sweats* Exactly what they sound like.
> 
> Lambskin lol. They are a very pricey non latex alternative. People with latex sensitivities use them. The specs say they are larger than magnums but that is just a blatant lie I compared them one time to make sure I wasn't crazy. I will admit they feel nice though haha. They're very thin.


----------



## HermioneG

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> As an ISFP (and I'm not trying to suggest that the following applies to all ISFPs,) I think I'm more sexually compatible with EXFJs than most if not all other types. I just found out one of my best friends whom I did some stuff with last night is an ESFJ...


The best sex I've had had been with an ESFJ. He's not athletic or terribly skilled but it's super "feely" which freaked me out at first. Good stuff. Mhmmm


----------



## HermioneG

HermioneG said:


> I'm supposed to have a foursome Saturday and I am probably going to back out or take on a smaller role in the group. My vagina is being a BITCH!


Vagina cooperated and foursome happened as planned. That was a first for me. Nothing was bad or awkward. It all felt pretty natural. Some parts were super hot and others were a bit strange. Like there was too much going on to concentrate and enjoy. I'll definitely do it again for the sake of science. Next time less booze and my guy will be in charge of making sure I cum. He knows what I need and the others don't.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Red Mange said:


> You can be as graphic as you want. That's the point of the thread.
> 
> Can't be any more shocking than the other stuff I've seen posted around here >->


Well, I was asking because there are still forum rules for the entire site. So I figured maybe they meant 'Sexual Confessions (within reason.)' But if language isn't off-limits, mkay. Thank you.

-------------------

So I recently got a new FWB (lost the last one after they decided their feelings for someone else was weighing on them too much.) We'd done things once or twice before. He works at a very popular bar near where I live, and on St Patty's all my other friends and I went there. 

It was 2 AM and the place was closing, but he'd told me a couple hours prior that he'd be down to hang out after. So once he got done closing up, we went to grab something and then back to his place. 

At first I honestly wasn't up to doing anything because I was feeling kind of lethargic from all the craziness at the bar. So we just laid there and talked. But I was in a great mood because of the positive energy of all the people I'd hung out with that night and it had been a great day overall. That and he was holding me while we were laying there, rubbing his hands across my stomach and thighs over my jeans which had been slowly turning me on way too much. I turned over on my other side so I was facing him and kissed him.

I hadn't told him about my love for being dominated/teased/held at someone's mercy in bed yet, so I'm not sure how he caught on, but while he was rubbing my clit I asked him to put a finger in and he made me beg for it. Once he did, I could feel how soaked I was around his fingers. Plus afterwards, when I was going down on him after he felt how wet I was, he'd started talking about how good my pussy'd feel around his dick and how much he wanted to push all up inside me.

All we'd done so far was touch and go down on each other (I need to get an IUD, and he can't get hard with a condom.) But I'd lost patience that night and told him I could just get the pill the next day just this once, until I can get to the doctor. I'd waited 2 times prior to that, being so close with his dick in my mouth and pushing up against me but not having him inside me. And it'd been maybe 2 months since I'd fucked someone else who knew what they were doing. So when he finally put it in and pushed in all the way, the relief I felt was seriously ridiculous. I'd just missed feeling that full, and those indescribable sensations that come along with it

Unfortunately it wasn't long before he had to pull back out, not because he had to cum but because he'd worked 15 hours that day and I'd already made him cum super hard with the BJ. I laid there for a sec, just happy that I finally got fucked the way I'd been dying to. He was still rigid af so I started stroking him, feeling my wetness all over him. A minute later he told me to (and this is one thing that's especially been sticking in my mind) lick my pussy juice off of it. I immediately put him back in my mouth and made him cum again, and he fingered me again, and all this lasted until about 6:30 AM (started at like 3:30 AM.)

So far I honestly think he might be even better than the last one. And his dick's the same size if not even bigger.


----------



## drmiller100

once upon a time I had a sub who was riding me while I laid on my back. I'd have her climb off, and coat her lips and mouth with pussy juice off my cock, then let her climb back on and kiss me while she rode me.

She HATED climbing off. sometimes I'd have to beat her butt, or grab her by the hair to get her off me. she was VERY eager to get back on.

another fun game was to lay on my side with her giving me head. I'd play with her clit when my cock was down her throat. when she came up for air, I'd quit.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

^ Fucking awesome.

Ugh work is gonna be hard today, lol.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

drmiller100 said:


> once upon a time I had a sub who was riding me while I laid on my back. I'd have her climb off, and coat her lips and mouth with pussy juice off my cock, then let her climb back on and kiss me while she rode me.
> 
> She HATED climbing off. sometimes I'd have to beat her butt, or grab her by the hair to get her off me. she was VERY eager to get back on.
> 
> another fun game was to lay on my side with her giving me head. I'd play with her clit when my cock was down her throat. when she came up for air, I'd quit.


Either you're that good, or she must have loved being a sub 

What do you think of power bottoms?


----------



## Librarylady

I have a weird fetish....My partner and I cosplaying as fictional characters. Either for favorite fandom or writing pairings. Will probably never admit it to anyone.


----------



## drmiller100

WamphyriThrall said:


> Either you're that good, or she must have loved being a sub
> 
> What do you think of power bottoms?


she is sub.

what is a "power bottom?"


----------



## OutsideLookingIn391

Always wondered what getting pegged would be like :}


----------



## WamphyriThrall

drmiller100 said:


> she is sub.
> 
> what is a "power bottom?"


Simply a "bottom" who takes control; they're domineering. I suppose it wouldn't mean much in conventional heterosexual relationships, but...


----------



## drmiller100

WamphyriThrall said:


> Simply a "bottom" who takes control; they're domineering. I suppose it wouldn't mean much in conventional heterosexual relationships, but...


ah. 

I'm familiar with het and bdsm. in bdsm there is Dom/sub, and top/bottom. "bottoms" and subs don't "take control".

in homosexual males, I could see that could be a thing.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

drmiller100 said:


> ah.
> 
> I'm familiar with het and bdsm. in bdsm there is Dom/sub, and top/bottom. "bottoms" and subs don't "take control".
> 
> in homosexual males, I could see that could be a thing.


Yeah, I think most people just assume man = top (penetrator) and woman = bottom (penetratee). And since plenty of women like to "take control" rather than just lie there like a fish, it would seem redundant, right?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Sorry, but I totally feel like most of the single guys I know who have a membership to swingers clubs and bring a girl friend really only go there a lot because they can't pick up girls IRL, have no game, are socially awkward/weird and can't actually fuck

Someone tell me I'm wrong


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Sorry, but I totally feel like most of the single guys I know who have a membership to swingers clubs and bring a girl friend really only go there a lot because they can't pick up girls IRL, have no game, are socially awkward/weird and can't actually fuck
> 
> Someone tell me I'm wrong


I have a boy friend who acts like a girl. He tries to do that crap to me by taking me to fraternities.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He gave me bars to knock me out, but unfortunately, he didn't get to do a while like because we were in a nice hotel. Once I was passed out, he stretch my holes and played with my body, but he didn't get to really do any of the use and abuse I wanted to. No needles, no beatings. Just because of all the noise we'd make. Hopefully next time, I'll leave his place with gigantic welts all over my ass and deep bruises all over my ass send tits.

He fucked by mouth, gaped my asshole. No recollection of any of that. And my asshole feels surprisingly find. 

Video next time of none of if happens. I'm still stoned. 6mg


----------



## pwowq

@GinningPuma4011
You ok?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

pwowq said:


> @GinningPuma4011
> You ok?


Yeah. He gave me Xanies to do the ragdoll thing. At first I took three 2mg bars, then another 2 an hour and a half later because I was apparently still awake. 

According to him, "You were shit faced snoring but would wake up for painful stuff and with anal play lolll"

I'm like super bummed that he didn't get to use any of his instruments, or at least I don't think so. And he didn't use needles. 

Sorry it's all just a string of incoherent thoughts. Still feeling the xanies. So much so that I called out of work. Next time this happens, I have to be completely off the next day

How long does it stay in your system? 10mg


----------



## desert lynx

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Yeah. He gave me Xanies to do the ragdoll thing. At first I took three 2mg bars, then another 2 an hour and a half later because I was apparently still awake.
> 
> According to him, "You were shit faced snoring but would wake up for painful stuff and with anal play lolll"
> 
> I'm like super bummed that he didn't get to use any of his instruments, or at least I don't think so. And he didn't use needles.
> 
> Sorry it's all just a string of incoherent thoughts. Still feeling the xanies. So much so that I called out of work. Next time this happens, I have to be completely off the next day
> 
> How long does it stay in your system? 10mg


Neither of those posts sounded very ok to me. I don't like being judgey...we all have our kinks, but maybe consider not doing anything that you're not comfortable with sober and stay away from getting that stoned? How do you know if anything was fun if you can't remember it?

Three of my personal boundaries are never drug her, never take advantage if she's that far gone (seriously, would have been more likely at your side ensuring you didn't need medical attention), and never purposefully harm her (ie spanking ok, deep bruises not ok). Same goes for me.

Drink some water and hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

desert lynx said:


> Neither of those posts sounded very ok to me. I don't like being judgey...we all have our kinks, but maybe consider not doing anything that you're not comfortable with sober and stay away from getting that stoned? How do you know if anything was fun if you can't remember it?
> 
> Three of my personal boundaries are never drug her, never take advantage if she's that far gone (seriously, would have been more likely at your side ensuring you didn't need medical attention), and never purposefully harm her (ie spanking ok, deep bruises not ok). Same goes for me.
> 
> Drink some water and hope you feel better tomorrow.


Thank you. But I love all of those things sober. And I really wanted to try it while I was out. The only disappointment was that I didn't walk away with welts, marks, deep bruises and needles stuck into me. I'll have to talk to him at some point about what happened

I'm not 100% 24 hrs later, but will drink plenty of water and see how tomorrow is. 

Thank you so much

Does it make you feel better that he's an ER resident? :/


----------



## Gorgon

Originally posted in the turn on thread (and then erased it) but it's more relevant here.

Anyways...


*Fantasy interspersed with reality* And yes informed consent was heavily emphasized and aftercare did occur.

Though I’ve never been one to flaunt my sexuality, I’ve also never been one to be ashamed of my sexual desires. I’ve always been adventurous and exploratory in sex, and there are not many areas and taboos I won’t touch. Give me pain. Give me blood. Make me beg. Make me squirm. Make me cry. Make me sing sweet songs of pleasure. I want it all. But there has always been one area that has had a strong hold on me.

Degradation

And I’m not talking being slapped and called a bitch or cunt. I’m not referring to being forced to gag on a cock or being fucked in the ass while getting my hair pulled. I’m talking about complete dehumanization.

I’m talking about the time when me being forced to strip in front of my boyfriend and his friend was a prelude to a weekend where they did God knows what. 

I’m talking about the time when my face was shoved in a dog’s bowl and I was forced to eat leftovers.

I’m talking about the time when I was pretty much ignored for two weeks except for when we fucked, and afterwards he went about his day never even giving me a glance.

What it is is the complete and utter disregard for my humanity. For the many nuances and complexity of my personhood. For experiences and accomplishments that got me where I am. For the hardships and obstacles that made me who I am. It is the mixture of sobbing, soreness, and regret. It is the seemingly irreconcilable feelings of shame, disgust, and arousal. Never would have I thought I would be turned on by own shame and lack of dignity. That being reduced to a fuck doll and a punching bag would get me off. There’s something about seemingly approaching the edges of humanity, but knowing that you haven’t even scratched the surface. It’s questioning how far you’re willing to go for sex, for love, for intensity. It’s gratuitously excessive and masochistically hedonistic. 


It’s something I can’t be fucked with, but damn what a ride….


----------



## drmiller100

Thanatesque said:


> Originally posted i.


Hugs. your kink is not my kink, but I respect your desire for your kink.


----------



## desert lynx

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Thank you. But I love all of those things sober. And I really wanted to try it while I was out. The only disappointment was that I didn't walk away with welts, marks, deep bruises and needles stuck into me. I'll have to talk to him at some point about what happened
> 
> I'm not 100% 24 hrs later, but will drink plenty of water and see how tomorrow is.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Does it make you feel better that he's an ER resident? :/


Actually yes. Stay safe while you're having fun :encouragement:


----------



## Gorgon

drmiller100 said:


> Hugs. your kink is not my kink, but I respect your desire for your kink.


*hugs* I should mention that informed consent and aftercare did happen in order to not cause any misunderstanding.


----------



## security

FetLife should be interesting to you if you are searching for information, people or ideas.


----------



## WhoIsJake

We had been day drinking wine all day. It was about 5 p.m. and we were in my bed, stretched out, halfheartedly watching a tv show. She got up to use the bathroom and as she stumbled back into my room, I could see her gaze directly at my bulge. Her eyes focused, she grinned, and she even licked her lips. She jumped on the bed and looked me in the eyes as she pulled down my sweatpants. I knew I was in for a treat. 

My cock flipped sprung the second it was released from my pants. Her warm soft hands wrapped around the shaft, which made me feel comfy and relaxed. She began with her tongue, she glided it all over, and then she went lower, right below my balls and made a long slide up all the way to the head of my throbbing dick. Was I in heaven? My drunken conscience couldn't believe how good and right this felt. 

This is where the passion was turned up. She would stare at me as she bobbed her head up and down my large cock. I loved the vision of her shiny lips wrapped on it. Her hair was in a ponytail just for this occasion. After slobbering up my dick with nothing but her mouth while her hands rubbed my inner thighs, she knew she was about to rock my world. She began to stroke my wet cock with her hands while using her mouth on the top. The suck and wrist twist trick was driving me wild. I began cursing every thing under the sun "God fucking damn baby, holy fuck, what the shit, don't fucking stop oh my god!". She wasn't stopping either, in fact she was stroking and sucking me faster and faster. I began to lose control. My legs were shaking and I grabbed a pillow and shoved it in my face to muffle my noises. But I kept peeking out because the vision was beautiful. I decided to sit up and lean to the side so I could see my cock stretching her mouth and her tiny hands stroking my base. That did it for me. I moaned as I was cumming and tightened my grip on the back of her head. I shot loads of the juice in her throat and she swallowed every bit.

As we lay there after this intense moment, you could feel the incredible heat of our passion for each other. I was staring at her because I was in awe of how much I love this women. Though I've never said it and she has never said it to me. What is this? Her eyes look as if they are watering up. Is she going to cry? Are these tears of joy? Suddenly, she spoke "You know I love you right?" It struck through me like a hot knife in butter. I kissed her, her lips still juicy from the oral. Then I hugged her and right by her ear I said "I love you too baby. I have for awhile now" "I know, me too, me too" she said.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Going a little bit crazy tonight

I hung out with my last fwb (still friend) tonight, and we successfully attempted to refrain from sex after he'd confessed before that the sex left him feeling depressed sometimes even though he liked it in the moment. I left his place at around 11, at which time I told him that I'd been dying to make a move but was glad to know we could still manage to have fun without there being sex involved. When I got home, he texted me and told me he'd wanted to make a move too but didn't to make sure we could still be happy without. While we were proud of ourselves for exhibiting self-control, knowing he wanted to fuck and thinking how good his dick would feel inside me especially after a couple months started driving me insane. We were/are very sexually compatible. But I didn't wanna tell him I was thinking about that, so I messaged my current fwb even though we can't fuck regularly yet (due to him not being able to get hard with a condom and me not yet having an IUD. Also, me telling him I was fantasizing because of someone else might seem bogus but I told him it wasn't a comparison, rather a matter of who I was with and when. He seemed to understand.)

The current one and I had fucked once not too long ago after I told him I'd get a Plan B the next day. While we were talking, I started reflecting on that, describing him between my legs pushing all of himself in in one fast stroke and me instantly feeling the effects all throughout my body. In return he told me in detail about how tight and soaking I'd felt. I was already wet so reading that drove me over

I had to stop talking almost immediately so I could make myself cum three times in maybe 20-30 minutes or less. It rushed to my head all at once and I was almost too dizzy to stand up afterwards. Wish I could cum more but I think I'd probably pass out at this point.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Swinging- full swap, sep rooms is a fucking snoozefest. Especially if I'm not into the other person. 

But I'm a team player

I see you trying to get at my guy, trick. It's fucked up when my guy gets the better half of the other couple


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Swinging- full swap, sep rooms is a fucking snoozefest. Especially if I'm not into the other person.
> 
> But I'm a team player


taking one for the team never works out, so I'm told.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> taking one for the team never works out, so I'm told.


At least not for the person who's doing it. I mean, I could see how it'd cause problems, but I really don't care enough unless the other person is a hard no. I'd say something to my partner if I didn't want to do it


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

The sex was extra intense last night. The moment I got into bed and we stripped down, he flipped me over on my stomach and spanked me super hard. Then he lifted up one of my legs from behind and ate me, as if he didn't even have the patience to turn me around and get between me. So hot

It was also the first time someone penetrated my ass with their finger while eating me out (for pleasure-purposes and not just trying to prep me for anal,) and the first time I'd done it for someone else while giving head. After he got done with me, I was so into it I sucked him off using tricks I didn't even know I had. Was just awesome.


----------



## permafred

Salad tossing is what that's called.

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

permafred said:


> Salad tossing is what that's called.
> 
> Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


That's using your mouth, not your fingers. But thanks for trying to inform me.


----------



## permafred

Did you just call me a butkisser?

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Buttscratchah!!!!


----------



## permafred

I am nothing of the kind. 

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Purrfessor

My sexuality has transformed rather significantly since I healed from my mental problems caused by my childhood and upbringing. Interestingly I identified as a demisexual and thinking about sex and the idea of sex is what turned me on. But, it's so different meow. I guess because I achieved a more tantric and physical understanding of myself. I'm no longer trapped in my head prison. It's just not about the intensity anymore but rather the flow. 

Problem is I don't know how to... how do I explain - identify people who would be sexually compatible with me. This is new. Before it was, "oh you're horny, I'm horny... sex" but now it's like "I'm chill, you're chill... Netflix? I mean sex?" lol like how does the initiation of sex start when I just go with the flow? 

I looked up a horoscope match, I'm a Leo (chill lion) and it says Aries is a good fit. Aries people are generally angry and getting in fights and I guess a Leo could bring some control to that temper. Now I have to study how to show I'm interested since I'll be the one who is initiated on. How do I show I'm interested in sex when I look calm as fuck... hmm it's something to figure out. 

It's a whole new formula. I have to ask precise questions in response to their questions. You know, reflect their questions back at them. Because otherwise I would just give a serious answer. I have to be wrong, and pretend I'm right. To get them interested in the ethos of conflict and sexual resolution. So I have to create conflict like a mischievous little seed planter. I remember I used to do this a lot as a kid with my comedy. I would play dumb but actually be the smartest kid in school. And turns out lots of women were interested in me (and I had no fucking clue being the virgin I was). 

The other end is when I was at a strip club and gave a woman a stare like I knew everything about her. You know the stare a cat has. That lured her in but she reached down and I wasn't hard. Too easy for me was the problem. It was not playful but rather like Brad Pitt drunk staring at someone to lure them in because of marriage problems or something. Actually I'm a lot like Brad Pitt's characters especially from Fight Club. I want conflict! Gimme something to play with. Combat is obviously my favorite source of inspiration. But sex is like... not combat. So I'm having a hard time understanding how to turn sex into combat to have that arousal. 

If I was a female it would be easier. You guys can have sex without being aroused. But my dick needs arousal to work and I don't get aroused by "dominating" because it's too easy and not thrilling. I guess I need someone who is more sexually dominating. And like the horoscope coupling says, Aries is pretty aggressive. 

Probably a good person to play video games with too. I think my first girlfriend was Aries so maybe that's why I fell in love so easily. She would always get so mad when I beat her (which was every time because Leo just wins naturally) and I remember how aggressive she was. It was cute. 

But the most interesting part of all this is how accurately astrology describes personality when you are in your natural healthy state of being. It's like Leo is my go-to personality label meow. Not INTP or enneagram or career title like "philosopher." Nope I'm just a Leo. See look at my cat avatar picture. I'm a cat. 

Gotta put in effort to attract the right people. And keep them around. Otherwise I'll be Otaku forever. Being healthy is harder than I thought it would be lols.


----------



## Purrfessor

Eh or maybe I'm trying to make a round peg fit in a square hole. Or however that goes. Sex is just not supposed to come unnaturally. It's not a toy. You can't just put ingredients together and create sex. This is the age of casual sex precisely because that's how people approach it. And it's seen as liberating but truly I think it's depressing! Because it isolates people. It reduces people to traits when you go actively searching for some. Like in a porn search typing "milf" is just a trait you reduce the person to. And casual sex does the same thing as porn, looking for specific traits like a search bar. Stop searching! And sex may not be so abundant but surely it's more liberating to connect with people as people than to reduce them to their character traits. I realize I say this on a typing forum, but I say this as someone who moved beyond the culture of meaningless instant gratification that leads to isolation and depression. I got out of the rabbit hole and I gravitate back because.. well probably because I'm on the internet right now alone in person. 

I have to leave my previous habits behind to move forward. It's a new lifestyle, of spiritual transcendence in favor of connectedness over pleasure. It's new so I'm still getting used to it. I know there is a compromising middle ground between pleasure and love. I guess I just need the right key to open that lock - in the form of the right person. 

Sexuality is complicated to one who examines it over time. I should just stop examining it.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I need to have multiple copies of the ER doctor. It's so difficult to find someone you're attracted to, comfortable with and trust who is a complete sadistic, perverted monster, to put it lightly. 

It's so frustrating. I found him by chance and he happened to be like that. Hard to find another person like that, especially when I'm not active in the community


----------



## Catwalk

A nice (phone-y) night; I managed to squirt. Both orgasmic (&) non-orgasmic.

After (4)+ hour(s) of masturbating to a man's _marvelous voice_ [and his masturbatory instructions]; it would've been shorter; if he didn't feel the need to tease / stall. After _endlessly_ badgering me to the sing; after repetitively complimenting my voice, I knew I could raise his phallus through the phone; _marvelous_. [I forgot what lead-up to it]; however, somewhere in between a topic about his job and my curiosities involving the past women he'd been involved with; he became erect, (&) said something a long the line(s) of myself being rather ("direct") (&) honest / neutrally open to his questions; -- after knowing his stance (&) comfortably around my openness about coitus; I began to talk him up into masturbating himself -- when having a conversation with an attractive-male (or anyone attractive) for that matter; of course, I subconsciously massage my clitoris [even if originally unaroused]. Just a childhood habit.

Thus, his tone changed (&) he began discussing his "throbbing" phallus; with one of those extra-smooth, deep masculine voice(s) that make my vaginal-cavity clench. I managed to "tone" him in (&) out the conversation' engrossed in my own masturbation -- although he startled me back to reality when he said my name loudly ::

"*Cat!* _Hello_?_ Are you masturbating_? Describe it to me, I want to cum, too." I just laughed, (&) flatly said "Of course, I am." [As I was attempting to just bring myself to quick orgasm with or without his direct help]; although, being "quiet" / ambiguous hardly work(s) with my flor is receiving pleasure. I was panting, moaning, sighing, breathing heavily into the phone -- thrashing about; beating up my g-spot when ever his vocal-cord(s) made any sound. His response to all this; was simply a deep, deep heavy grunt of "_mmmmm_...." (&) _et al_. A nice contrast to imagine him _slamming_ between my legs.

_That voice_; I simply adore a good _ healthy _ strong, _clear_ voice.

What _angered _me, was his need to then begin _teasing_. As we submersed further in phone sex, I was brought on the brink of squirting/climax a few time(s); but he went purposely silent every time I gave signs of building up; I was left panting unrelieved every time, [he then discovered it were his "voice" I were masturbating to] (&) he began to_ edge me_ sufficiently for hour(s) on end with this talking, then falling silent nonsense. At this last point; I were simply _whining_ for this male to _make me cum_. He requested that I instruct him; talk him through it -- however, I found it exceedingly difficult to talk through my overbearing pleasure radiating from my squirt-gland(s). By far more intense than the average orgasmic-sensation(s).

As I continued to beg, he would simply say, "No." The problem; however, is I were reluctant to cooperate with his instruction(s). As he denied my pleasure; I denied his -- after continuously refusing to cooperate with one another's commands, I tried _another strategy_, which was simply [slowly] (&) sedatively _shifting the conversation from coitus_, by simply bringing up his work again [as that he managed to discuss]. It prevailed; (&) I continued, "attempted" to masturbate [quietly] to his vocal cord(s), however, it picked up again (&) I gave myself away. Fortunately, instead of discontinuing he simply continued to encourage + egg-on my finger-fucking. _That voice_, I absolutely drummed my vaginal cavity into a _cage-rattling _, earth-tilting squirting orgasm.

The marvelous_ female-ejaculation_ feels like pure heaven -- among stronger than plain other (vaginal/clitorial) combined. Afterward, he invited me to the hotel to which I declined; as naked (&) spawled out in the AM, I am simply not moving [nor compromising] my non-exclusitivity [coitus outside of relation], when it comes to this matter. I bask now within my pool of female-ejaculate (&) body-print sweat stain on my sheets. 

Somewhere during my (2nd)-almost [squirt] I went to the bathroom to piss, as the feeling was simply too intense [and brought myself to a mini-orgasm] on the toilet as I pissed out my mysterious squirt-fluid [&] released it with a tiny completely involuntary little moan. I always thought _urination felt good_.

_______


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Reina said:


> Degradation


Don't think I could really deal with that, but I get the appeal. It's an effective way of adding to the intensity of arousal.



Stelliferous said:


> If I was a female it would be easier. You guys can have sex without being aroused.


What would be the point of that though?


----------



## Purrfessor

Distortions said:


> Don't think I could really deal with that, but I get the appeal. It's an effective way of adding to the intensity of arousal.
> 
> 
> What would be the point of that though?


Mostly to satisfy partner when you're not wholly in the mood.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Stelliferous said:


> Mostly to satisfy partner when you're not wholly in the mood.


It's super painful unless you have a ton of lube


----------



## Purrfessor

GinningPuma4011 said:


> It's super painful unless you have a ton of lube


Hmm yeah you're right I didn't think about it like that. I guess no sex really has it better.

Ive been looking into more erotic types of sex. Instead of just using my penis, apparently there are some erogenous zones around the male body too. Like under the Adam's apple, I never would have thought of that. A more thorough engagement with the body would probably help make it more relaxing and tantrically arousing. Kind of hard to be tantric about sex using your penis alone. 

I guess there is a whole new frontier I can explore huh. Making sex more physical than mental. I could use aromas and ice and so many things. 

Anyone ever see the show Banshee? Great erotic scenes imo. Sophisticated and soulful. Also a damn good show with great fights.


----------



## Morpheus83

'Omnisexuality' should be an orientation  Some folks will screw anyone or anything that moves (and even some things that don't).


----------



## security

That's called a dildo.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Current fwb and I legitimately fucked for the first time last night. We technically did once before but he was tired from work and I'd already made him cum shortly before so it didn't last long. I'd been anticipating the real thing since then and wasn't sure what to expect. But I got on top of him and he pushed me down onto his chest from there. It didn't feel like I had much control in how we moved, so he grabbed my ass and pushed into me. He spanked me repeatedly while he was thrusting into me. When he was almost ready to cum he fucked me faster than anyone ever had, then pulled out to cum on my ass. Definitely some of the best (or literally the best) sex I've had to date

I still needed to cum a few times after that. I'd never made myself in front of anyone else before but it was way better than doing it alone. The first time, he pushed his fingers in and out of me while I rubbed my clit. And he recounted everything that had just happened prior, from his POV. As if that wasn't good enough, he kissed and bit my neck and licked my nipples. I came hard twice. Was probably the hottest experience of my life. We've only been doing this stuff for maybe 1 1/2 months (once a week and twice some weeks) but I've already done more with him than anyone else.

We got lunch later that day/earlier today and were both still talking about how good it was. I know I'll be thinking about it and touching myself to thoughts of it all week now.

EDIT: Literally got a message right after posting this from him saying "*drops Taylor off, then 30 minutes later desires sex with Taylor*" Just glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## drmiller100

taylor might be moving a fwb up the ladder to "date potential." Smiles!!!!!


----------



## Veggie

Edit: alright, I got it off my chest, and now this post can go away. lol.


----------



## Veggie

Boop boop shadoop.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

drmiller100 said:


> taylor might be moving a fwb up the ladder to "date potential." Smiles!!!!!


Being totally honest, I get way too much out of great sex. One time I did legitimately "catch feelings" for someone just because they were a great dom. : / So, hoping it doesn't happen this time -- since it hasn't happened yet -- because that doesn't seem the most realistic.

In this case, though, he actually was one of my best friends first. So the hanging out outside of bed is something we've been doing since before the sex even started.


----------



## Purrfessor

Veggie said:


> I should add /s.
> 
> Because, flipping it... yea.
> 
> Someone save me from this negativity. It spews forth from me when I've had too many beers and I hate it :frustrating:
> 
> ...but I fear it's all too true.
> 
> lol.


Sounds like a personality clash lol. AKA bad chemistry. 

I remember I got irritated at this one girls behavior because she would, like, ignore me when I went to meet up with her. And we were clearly attracted to each other but that tiny behavioral thing pressed my buttons in a way that made me keep talking to her to get a response. Dismissiveness drives me crazy. 

A mix of these two traits:
















Terrible experience lol


----------



## drmiller100

I'm trying to come up with this really cool killer come back for skittles and veggie which doesn't make me a total asshole.....


the whole dude/girl thing is awks as hell. we are all trying to blame ourselves, him, me, her, you, etc.

if the guy strays, he is an asshole. it isn't the fault of a lady who isn't feeling it. I was married for 15 years to a lady who felt it every 6 weeks or so, and I didn't stray.

since I divorced her, i'm careful who i promise what to. but I do keep my promises.

and I'm having GREAT sex with some awesome friends.

and i'm not commiting a hell of a lot to anyone.


----------



## Veggie

Stelliferous said:


> Sounds like a personality clash lol. AKA bad chemistry.


What was funny was that we initially had good chemistry, considering. Otherwise I wouldn't have bothered. I was literally in a hoodie, no make-up, mess bun (chance meeting - not a meet-up)... he was looking a lil scrubby as well. But we kept making each other laugh with things we said and did. He asked me out, we later bonded over stories of having mouths that get us in trouble. Haha. At one point we were making out in the back of an Uber with the driver proudly looking back. So it was disappointing when it all starting feeling so... stand-offish. And it wasn't really anything I could control. Unless I were to do what I honestly, organically, didn't want to do.


----------



## Purrfessor

Veggie said:


> What was funny was that we initially had good chemistry, considering. Otherwise I wouldn't have bothered. I was literally in a hoodie, no make-up, mess bun (chance meeting - not a meet-up)... he was looking a lil scrubby as well. But we kept making each other laugh with things we said and did. He asked me out, we later bonded over stories of having mouths that get us in trouble. Haha. At one point we were making out in the back of an Uber with the driver proudly looking back. So it was disappointing when it all starting feeling so... stand-offish. And it wasn't really anything I could control. Unless I were to do what I honestly, organically, didn't want to do.


Yeah same thing with that girl and me. She approached me and we clearly bonded but for some reason she didn't reply to texts and it was so fucking confusing to me. I'm too rational to see how that makes no sense lol. 

Idk it was best we never saw each other again. Fucking weirds me out still how something that felt so right turned into something that felt so wrong. Ehh I learned though how to not behave when someone acts like that lol. Next time I just don't even bother like drmiller said. Hard lesson to learn because it makes no rational sense to not commit to someone you enjoy being around. Have to just accept that behavior is irrational and not fight against it but embrace it. Then big problems become small problems or non problems. 

I guess it makes more sense looking back at it as to why the beginning was successful: we both just embraced the chaos and irrationality of human connectedness. Then it turned into "this doesn't make sense" and it all fall apart from there 


At least that's the lesson I learned. Trying to make sense of something that can't make sense is the definition of hell for me lol. Meow I just see in terms of interests and conflicts of interests.


----------



## Veggie

Stelliferous said:


> Yeah same thing with that girl and me. She approached me and we clearly bonded but for some reason she didn't reply to texts and it was so fucking confusing to me.


Dude approached me, insisted on my number, contacted me several times without my initiation. So I'm not sure if it's the "same thing."


----------



## Purrfessor

Veggie said:


> Dude approached me, insisted on my number, contacted me several times without my initiation. So I'm not sure if it's the "same thing."


Not literally the same. Concept of good chemistry turning to bad 

nvm


----------



## Veggie

Stelliferous said:


> Not literally the same. Concept of good chemistry turning to bad
> 
> nvm


Alright, well you just initially said "bad" chemistry.

_Turning_ to bad... okay.


----------



## Purrfessor

Veggie said:


> Alright, well you just initially said "bad" chemistry.
> 
> _Turning_ to bad... okay.


Well I mean it depends on your relative perspective how you interpret chemistry. Because it's both a long term and a short term thing. Bad long term is what was implied without me considering the relativity of the chemistry. It was like one of my first sentences in the convo so holds the least merit.

What was ultimately implied is that one small behavior of a personality can be the whole reason everything explodes. Like the cornerstone in a building being pulled away. 

If for example she didn't dismiss me and show contradictory behavior (since she gave me her number, she approached me, she said she felt comfortable around me) then I wouldn't have gone into my mind and tried to figure out wtf was the problem and not go crazy.

So lesson was small problems are small problems, not big problems. Keeping the right proportion of commitment to a problem is necessary in retaining sanity when faced with irritating behavior. 

See you're irritated for different reasons (because of different personality) but still irritated so that's where the comparison and relatability lies. 

But ofc there are still a number of differences, I just think the lesson is the same: don't let things get out of proportion internally when they get out of proportion externally. 

Maybe he needs the lesson more than you. Since he seems to be going through drastic measures for some sort of peace between you two. When really the answer is peace comes from accepting the irrationality of human reality, not fighting. 

You probably understand his behavior at least after this and maybe then you can let it affect you less once you know it's just annoying more than rewarding when you try to make sense of the crazy behavior. 

*sips tea* see this is what is rewarding.


----------



## atamagasuita

We went to the love hotel 🏩 and nothing happened 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veggie

Stelliferous said:


> I just think the lesson is the same: don't let things get out of proportion internally when they get out of proportion externally.


I was trying not to and to get some. lol. But my vagina had other thoughts and plans. haha.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> Current fwb and I legitimately fucked for the first time last night. We technically did once before but he was tired from work and I'd already made him cum shortly before so it didn't last long. I'd been anticipating the real thing since then and wasn't sure what to expect. But I got on top of him and he pushed me down onto his chest from there. It didn't feel like I had much control in how we moved, so he grabbed my ass and pushed into me. He spanked me repeatedly while he was thrusting into me. When he was almost ready to cum he fucked me faster than anyone ever had, then pulled out to cum on my ass. Definitely some of the best (or literally the best) sex I've had to date
> 
> I still needed to cum a few times after that. I'd never made myself in front of anyone else before but it was way better than doing it alone. The first time, he pushed his fingers in and out of me while I rubbed my clit. And he recounted everything that had just happened prior, from his POV. As if that wasn't good enough, he kissed and bit my neck and licked my nipples. I came hard twice. Was probably the hottest experience of my life. We've only been doing this stuff for maybe 1 1/2 months (once a week and twice some weeks) but I've already done more with him than anyone else.
> 
> We got lunch later that day/earlier today and were both still talking about how good it was. I know I'll be thinking about it and touching myself to thoughts of it all week now.
> 
> EDIT: Literally got a message right after posting this from him saying "*drops Taylor off, then 30 minutes later desires sex with Taylor*" Just glad I'm not the only one.


Love being smacked on the ass! It is awesomeness...all sounds familiar...you may be out of the fwb zone. We have been together almost 3 years now : )


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Aw. Don't be self conscious, and take off your shirt, boo. I love your body


----------



## Noctis

drmiller100 said:


> I'm trying to come up with this really cool killer come back for skittles and veggie which doesn't make me a total asshole.....
> 
> 
> the whole dude/girl thing is awks as hell. we are all trying to blame ourselves, him, me, her, you, etc.
> 
> if the guy strays, he is an asshole. it isn't the fault of a lady who isn't feeling it. I was married for 15 years to a lady who felt it every 6 weeks or so, and I didn't stray.
> 
> since I divorced her, i'm careful who i promise what to. but I do keep my promises.
> 
> and I'm having GREAT sex with some awesome friends.
> 
> and i'm not commiting a hell of a lot to anyone.


How do you ask friends to have sex with you in a way in which isn't too awkward?


----------



## Noctis

drmiller100 said:


> I'm trying to come up with this really cool killer come back for skittles and veggie which doesn't make me a total asshole.....
> 
> 
> the whole dude/girl thing is awks as hell. we are all trying to blame ourselves, him, me, her, you, etc.
> 
> if the guy strays, he is an asshole. it isn't the fault of a lady who isn't feeling it. I was married for 15 years to a lady who felt it every 6 weeks or so, and I didn't stray.
> 
> since I divorced her, i'm careful who i promise what to. but I do keep my promises.
> 
> and I'm having GREAT sex with some awesome friends.
> 
> and i'm not commiting a hell of a lot to anyone.


How do you ask friends to have sex with you in a way in which isn't too awkward for all parties?


----------



## drmiller100

Noctis said:


> How do you ask friends to have sex with you in a way in which isn't too awkward?


well, i date ladies who hopefully become friends. and some of them end up in bed with me.

when in doubt, I ask. I ask "Is it ok if I kiss you?" And then I kiss for a while. 

I've practiced kissing. I'm told I'm good at it. If she isn't into it, it is obvious. If she is into it, it is obvious.

Better to kiss a little long before hands wander into the really fun zones. By the time my hands wander into teh really fun zones I KNOW she wants them there.

If she says at some point "maybe we should just be friends" I tell her what I want. Sometimes I want just friends. Sometimes I say "I'd prefer to not be JUST friends. I'm attracted to you, and interested in trying to get into your pants."


----------



## marybluesky

I am sometimes attracted to 18 something boys. This began in recent years: I didn't find them attractive when I was 18 myself.
I am attracted to gay men.
I have fantasized about being an older man who dates a young, pretty guy.
In short, my attraction and love for guys is more of a gay man than a straight woman.


----------



## drmiller100

marybluesky said:


> I am sometimes attracted to 18 something boys. This began in recent years: I didn't find them attractive when I was 18 myself.
> I am attracted to gay men.
> I have fantasized about being an older man who dates a young, pretty guy.
> In short, my attraction and love for guys is more of a gay man than a straight woman.


In my travels I once came across a person who identified as a gay man trapped in a woman's body.


----------



## ColorfulButterfly

How to ask someone to have sex with you that isn't to awkward ... Hey, do you wanna go out somewhere, hang out, have fun and hook up?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

drmiller100 said:


> In my travels I once came across a person who identified as a gay man trapped in a woman's body.


I really hate that phrase. It relies on cliched stereotypes of gay men, just like when straight men joke, "I'm a lesbian, too!"

Unless they're trans. Matt Kailey lived half his life as a feminine, straight woman, and later came out as a gay man.


----------



## drmiller100

WamphyriThrall said:


> I really hate that phrase. It relies on cliched stereotypes of gay men, just like when straight men joke, "I'm a lesbian, too!"
> 
> Unless they're trans. Matt Kailey lived half his life as a feminine, straight woman, and later came out as a gay man.


this particular person was on hormones and somewhat serious about it.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

drmiller100 said:


> this particular person was on hormones and somewhat serious about it.


Gotcha. I thought you meant like Mila Kunis on a late night talk show joking, "I'm like, totally a gay man in a woman's body!"


----------



## series0

Stelliferous said:


> Yeah same thing with that girl and me. She approached me and we clearly bonded but for some reason she didn't reply to texts and it was so fucking confusing to me. I'm too rational to see how that makes no sense lol.
> 
> Idk it was best we never saw each other again. Fucking weirds me out still how something that felt so right turned into something that felt so wrong. Ehh I learned though how to not behave when someone acts like that lol. Next time I just don't even bother like drmiller said. Hard lesson to learn because it makes no rational sense to not commit to someone you enjoy being around. Have to just accept that behavior is irrational and not fight against it but embrace it. Then big problems become small problems or non problems.
> 
> I guess it makes more sense looking back at it as to why the beginning was successful: we both just embraced the chaos and irrationality of human connectedness. Then it turned into "this doesn't make sense" and it all fall apart from there
> 
> 
> At least that's the lesson I learned. Trying to make sense of something that can't make sense is the definition of hell for me lol. Meow I just see in terms of interests and conflicts of interests.


I understand the sentiment but I enjoy being around a LOT of women. I shoot the shit, act coy, keep the feeling up, etc; BUT, almost none of them make the cut for me of, she command summons my libido and my genuine intellectual interest. I can handle solo former from a short term lover, but it takes minimum the latter for longer term. The saddest cases of all and fairly common though are struggles to attain the latter mark and just can't pace themselves to the former. Don't get me wrong, for the cases I am referring to they are interested but lack anything like my libido and I can see myself slipping into resentful self help mode with them. That kills the interest. 

The point being is that all manner of good times and even touchy/feely game and genuine repartee IS NO TRUE SIGN that they are really INTO you. 

I had a girl just thump me on the chest last night and say resignedly, 'It's not going to happen, and I want it to. I blame you.' She had tried the ignore thing most of that night and I really do not chase well. I usually state interest either plainly or with game and if the energy is matched I escalate. If it is not matched, I do not like the solo chase much. I find that is most often associated directly with beta male disrespect from the women, especially if she is immature and there is a lot of that out there. Emotional anchor/emotional fireman's carry ... no thank you.


----------



## Purrfessor

series0 said:


> I understand the sentiment but I enjoy being around a LOT of women. I shoot the shit, act coy, keep the feeling up, etc; BUT, almost none of them make the cut for me of, she command summons my libido and my genuine intellectual interest. I can handle solo former from a short term lover, but it takes minimum the latter for longer term. The saddest cases of all and fairly common though are struggles to attain the latter mark and just can't pace themselves to the former. Don't get me wrong, for the cases I am referring to they are interested but lack anything like my libido and I can see myself slipping into resentful self help mode with them. That kills the interest.
> 
> The point being is that all manner of good times and even touchy/feely game and genuine repartee IS NO TRUE SIGN that they are really INTO you.
> 
> I had a girl just thump me on the chest last night and say resignedly, 'It's not going to happen, and I want it to. I blame you.' She had tried the ignore thing most of that night and I really do not chase well. I usually state interest either plainly or with game and if the energy is matched I escalate. If it is not matched, I do not like the solo chase much. I find that is most often associated directly with beta male disrespect from the women, especially if she is immature and there is a lot of that out there. Emotional anchor/emotional fireman's carry ... no thank you.


Its a weird world lol. I kind of relate to "beta male" in the older sense in that I'm a support role. I remember reading a Maxim magazine when I was like 15 or something and it was talking about how Beta males make better partners than alpha males because alpha males are like way too into themselves. I'm not talking in socionics terms but rather wolf pack terms. 

But they are never more interested in anything long term it seems. I don't get it. I stopped trying to get it. I read this Leo quote and it said "not many people can handle a Leo" so maybe it's just they don't feel confident in themselves enough for long term. Would make sense why my supportive nature is attractive. My best friend is more alpha and I think we have been helping each other. I help him be less of an asshole and he helps me be more of one. 

Its just strange to me how my charisma, enthusiasm, charm, support isn't good enough and that I have to learn... anger, dismissiveness, combativeness. I guess that's what makes a lion a lion though, roaring. They can't just be powerful and playful creatures but have to be kings. 

I too enjoy being around a lot of women lol. That might be the problem, around too much women. Makes me soft tempered. I'm trying to distance myself from women lately and go to the gym more and throw around weights to get that sweaty masculine energy back. I notice it's like that Mulan song "let's get down to business" lol and it's fun and refreshing in its own right. I think it makes me more appealing too for a partner. It brings that other dimension of sex appeal. I think too that's what Justin Bieber was trying to do, but he lost his charm in the process. Probably from arrogance.

heres that Mulan song

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSS5dEeMX64


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

So I started a new job about a week ago, at a general store. So far everyone is extremely nice. But the first guy I trained with is drop dead gorgeous with a great body (it's obvious,) and he's extremely outgoing + handsy. I have no intention of sleeping with a coworker. But I trained with him for 7 hours yesterday. At one point he put his arm around my stomach and rubbed a little bit (I've accepted that this is just how he is. Even the managers know he's notorious for being this way with women, but he doesn't necessarily mean anything by it,) and that instantly made me horny. The thing is I'm not usually a very forward person when it comes to any kind of sexual activity/I like to be the chasee. I know that unless he initiates anything -- which I don't suspect he will -- I won't even have to turn him down letalone fight the urge to take him up on it. And since the managers don't seem to care that he's like this, I'm on the border between enjoying it silently and trying to keep my composure so I don't give him even the slightest idea that I want more than what he's been doing so far. He's also very observant so I feel like if I even say or do the littlest thing, he'll know I'm secretly into it a not-so-friendly way. As for why I'm allowing any of it, anyway, it's because I'm borderline or totally a nympho, and he's hot as hell. 

After work he'd asked me if I wanted to hang with him in his car and get high. I refused because if I'd done it, I'd have definitely tried to fuck him despite me being the more submissive one in general. I hung out with my FWB that night after work and just let the tension loose that way.


----------



## Asmodaeus

I’ve realised a pattern: In general, the females I tend to feel sexually attracted to come from ethnic backgrounds different from mine. IDK why. In contrast, dating or sleeping with someone from my own ethnicity just doesn’t feel exciting enough.


----------



## Noctis

Icy NiTe said:


> I’ve realised a pattern: In general, the females I tend to feel sexually attracted to come from ethnic backgrounds different from mine. IDK why. In contrast, dating or sleeping with someone from my own ethnicity just doesn’t feel exciting enough.


I too find women from different ethnic backgrounds more sexually attractive. Women such as Indian, Venezuelan, Mexican, Russian, Spanish, East Asian (Chinese, Thai, Korean, Japanese, Vietnamese).


----------



## atamagasuita

It was actually December 26 that time and we're on our hometown. We have the same hometown and we work in the city. 
We're texting each other and we're so bored as fuck that we decided to return back in the city. 
We're not bf and gf actually. XD but we like each other. Our relationship with our coworkers is a secret. XD 
Then since on his apartment all his roommates are out, we stayed there. XD 
I don't know what are we doing there. Wtf................ 

Okay, so one dawn, he and i woke up and he is about to kiss me but i said "no" because his breath stinks. XD i told him to brush his teeth, which i thought he wouldn't do. 
Then he immediately get up and brush his teeth. XD 
We kissed and
Then he went down on me. 

Hmmmmmmmmm. XD 

Memories


----------



## atamagasuita

Icy NiTe said:


> I’ve realised a pattern: In general, the females I tend to feel sexually attracted to come from ethnic backgrounds different from mine. IDK why. In contrast, dating or sleeping with someone from my own ethnicity just doesn’t feel exciting enough.


I started to feel the same way. XD


----------



## Mange

the last time i came i was thinking about rachel maddow having a doctorate 

true story


----------



## DualGnosis

Made out with a friend last night, and she told me, "I'm thinking about my ex." And I told her I didn't care. 

Does this qualify me as a man-slut?


----------



## atamagasuita

I've exchanged nude pics with someone


----------



## Purrfessor

DualGnosis said:


> Made out with a friend last night, and she told me, "I'm thinking about my ex." And I told her I didn't care.
> 
> Does this qualify me as a man-slut?


Hai


----------



## WamphyriThrall

cursive said:


> this explains A LOT


How so?


----------



## 6007

WamphyriThrall said:


> How so?


I have been posting in this thread for a couple years now. Have read A LOT of the stuff here. 
Was a time when this person used to post a lot. 
This tied some stuff up for me. Makes sense now. 
That's all.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

cursive said:


> I have been posting in this thread for a couple years now. Have read A LOT of the stuff here.
> Was a time when this person used to post a lot.
> This tied some stuff up for me. Makes sense now.
> That's all.


How have you been pal?


----------



## Hypaspist

Not sure where else to put this, but you can't make this shit up....

Found a video, end of the title was "fucking a fan". So I'm thinking ok, some lucky dude is boning this chick.

Nope. It was a girl fucking a fan. Comfort Zone brand. There was a POV shot of the fan thrusting. A literal fan.

Tbh, not exactly sure what I was expecting. I should have seen it ..... um ..... coming?



* *




On a side note, it just reaffirms how fake porn is. If the video was made in jest, then that's something I would have titled myself. If it was real, oh dear....


----------



## 6007

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> How have you been pal?


can't complain.


----------



## drmiller100

I think i posted this a few pages back, but it bears repeating.

I'm an ENTP 8w7 Sx. 

I found a female ENTP 8w7 Sx, of similar age, and similar maturity.

the sex is pretty fucking awesome. 

INTENSITY is the key word of the whole relationship. I wonder how long it will last?


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I wasn't expecting anything to happen last night. Had gotten a late dinner with one of my best guy friends and then we went back to my house to watch a movie. At the start of the night I wasn't really in the mood because I'd had a shitty day and I dunno, doing anything sexual just seemed like an odd idea at the time. But we were sitting there next to one another on the couch and he'd been treading his fingers near my waist, across my stomach trying to make me squirm (I'm extremely ticklish.) Then he started slowly inserting the tips of his fingers down the front of my jeans. I said it might not be the best idea -- and at this point, he knew I wasn't saying that because I didn't want him to touch me -- and he insisted he only wanted to do a little bit. I hesitantly let him go lower

I should mention that I hadn't been touched by another person long enough to really enjoy it in a while. I love getting pounded hard to the point of it hurting for a whole week afterwards, but to the same extent I also just love being touched slowly so I can feel every little thing happening to my body as they caress me. So when he started out massaging just my clit with one finger so gently, whispering in my ear at the same time about how he could feel my pussy tightening, I couldn't take it. A minute or so later he dipped his finger down and made me feel how wet I'd gotten by rubbing the juice all over my clit before carrying on. I could hear my wetness when he moved his fingers, too. As if that wasn't enough, he made these sexy sounds as my body tensed up and contracted, like he was getting hot seeing what he was doing to me. All the while I was just laying there with my face pushed into the the free arm he'd wrapped around my shoulders, lost in my world. I can't even. So good ;_; Definitely need to masturbate after this. I hadn't yet.


----------



## Tropes

The new hot girl from work called me to guide her through because she had the street camera feed fall disconnect on her. I tried guiding her through the set up, progressed part of the way but we then reached a few hiccups that were harder to explain. So... And I admit that normally would not do this, but I called the on duty the city cops for a ride and went to the office to fix it. I justified it in my head that i know my boss doesn't like her and i don't want her to get into any more trouble or bad reports that have her name on in them. In reality it was because part of my brain expected... IDK, nothing too rational, that while i stand lean over her, stretching my arms with my rolled up sleeves over her to reach the mouse, she'll... Do what? Be tempted to grab me by the cock? I was done in a few minutes and went home. Even if she did find me attractive, do I really want someone who would be dumb enough to sexually assault their manager at work? Probably not, except when her manager happens to be me and it wouldn't be sexual assault because I would totally consent except that I can't show her that because that would be risking my position and expressing that would be unethical because if I do she might feel pressure and a risk to her position.

...And this is how penises make people dumb. I need to get to know hot people I don't work with. Either that, or...


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

FWB was a little hurt last night when he couldn't get me off. My embarrassing admission is that no man has ever gotten me off before, which could easily be at least partly my own fault because maybe I don't "let myself" somehow. But anyway, he got me close but it came to a standstill, so I told him I wanted to get myself the rest of the way. He openly stated that that made him feel shitty. And at that point, even though I was dying for release, I didn't end up touching myself/I didn't get off at all, as I didn't wanna rub it in, no pun intended.

I understand how he felt however, explaining what it would take for him to get me there was too complicated. The best I could do was "That feels nice, please keep going," which he didn't do. =_= Meh.


----------



## desert lynx

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> FWB was a little hurt last night when he couldn't get me off. My embarrassing admission is that no man has ever gotten me off before, which could easily be at least partly my own fault because maybe I don't "let myself" somehow. But anyway, he got me close but it came to a standstill, so I told him I wanted to get myself the rest of the way. He openly stated that that made him feel shitty. And at that point, even though I was dying for release, I didn't end up touching myself/I didn't get off at all, as I didn't wanna rub it in, no pun intended.
> 
> I understand how he felt however, explaining what it would take for him to get me there was too complicated. The best I could do was "That feels nice, please keep going," which he didn't do. =_= Meh.


Maybe a stupid idea, but could you specifically set up some time to play with yourself with him present and sometimes let him substitute his fingers for yours? That way he starts to learn...and I can't imagine a guy saying no to that kind of fun.


----------



## DualGnosis

Vagina taste like fish. Some taste saltier than others.

I wonder if lesbians have noticed.


----------



## WhoIsJake

Had a really good masturbation session this morning before work. I woke up and my cock was just too thick not to touch. I started off looking at pictures of my girlfriend's stomach covered in my cum, but then as I got closer to climax, I begin to just focus on the sensation. And I felt so sexy, my toes curling, my body forcefully thrusting itself up. Needless to say I powerfully exploded everywhere.


----------



## Kn0wB34

Um, I have a FWB partner in a conservative Middle East country who I'm going to be seeing again in a week (I go to the region for work-study purposes)? Last time it was blow jobs, him loving my boobs, freaky stuff in the car while driving on the highways (again this is the Middle East, so hotels are out unless you 'pay off' people). He's also a very 'good size.' This experience is coming from one of the most aloof people out there.

Idk what has him into me. Perhaps loneliness for us both, me traveling there on my own, and my personality. He's a good friend a and we're not 'all sex' though.Very good to generally converse with and we still keep in touch here and there too.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

desert lynx said:


> Maybe a stupid idea, but could you specifically set up some time to play with yourself with him present and sometimes let him substitute his fingers for yours? That way he starts to learn...and I can't imagine a guy saying no to that kind of fun.


It's not dumb at all. In a way that's how I learned to give better hand jobs. And as someone who's not good at explaining in general, showing would probably be the only option.

Thanks for that  I'd have to try it to see but that actually seems genius. 

--------------

Another quick confession: I'm fucking boy crazy. I've always kind of been, but moreso since I started having way more sex this year. I can't believe there was a point where I thought I could only enjoy sex in a relationship, because there are definitely guys I'm not dating -- some of which aren't even friends -- whom I want to ram me senseless. I wish it were possible to never catch anything ;_; I'd honestly have been with way way more than 10 people by now if so, during which time I already caught HPV. 

A co-worker was in my line today at work (I'm a cashier) and it was his day off so he was out of uniform. He's way hot, which I couldn't see in the clothes we have to wear. He gave me this smile and had this look in his eye. I'm not gonna do anything because I would surely regret it, since it'd be a one time thing and I'd still have to see him around the store. But still, even that look was enough to turn me on a little. 

Lastly I need to find a guy who's able to give it to me hard AF for at least a few minutes. Like, porn star status. I've only had one guy who's done that so far, last Halloween. It's addictive


----------



## WhoIsJake

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> And I need to find a guy who's able to give it to me hard AF for at least a few minutes. Like, porn star status. I've only had one guy who's done that so far, last Halloween. It's addictive


Alcohol


----------



## Metaphysicalmermaid

Lefties turn me on. When the SO writes or touches me it's with his left hand and it's hot af. He could be playing on his phone, undoing his belt, waving to me...


----------



## Ultio

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> My embarrassing admission is that no man has ever gotten me off before, which could easily be at least partly my own fault because maybe I don't "let myself" somehow.


Never? Not even during cunnilingus? 

Is it the lack of foreplay or lack of skill on their part?


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

WhoIsJake said:


> Alcohol


That's a thing?



Ultio said:


> Never? Not even during cunnilingus?
> 
> Is it the lack of foreplay or lack of skill on their part?


No clue. A lot of women rarely if ever achieve orgasms via actual intercourse so I'm not holding out for that, honestly. The way penetration feels is perfectly fine by itself. But as far as clitoral orgasms go, I think it has something to do with too many changes during oral & fingering, as well as maybe not knowing when to speed up and slow down, etc. Like I said, can't really blame my partners. Especially since sometimes I'm scared of ordering them around so much that they start to feel inadequate. Some of the guys I've been with were very prideful: "Girls tell me I'm really good."


----------



## Ultio

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> No clue. A lot of women rarely if ever achieve orgasms via actual intercourse so I'm not holding out for that, honestly. The way penetration feels is perfectly fine by itself. But as far as clitoral orgasms go, I think it has something to do with too many changes during oral & fingering, as well as maybe not knowing when to speed up and slow down, etc. Like I said, can't really blame my partners. Especially since sometimes I'm scared of ordering them around so much that they start to feel inadequate. Some of the guys I've been with were very prideful: "Girls tell me I'm really good."


So it is the lack of skill on their part, and also you not speaking up. I don't think you have been with right guys lol. "Girls tell me I'm really good" - like you are the same as all those girls. You have to speak up.

Try switching it up. I am guessing you like being submissive, so don't need to be dominant, but at least create some resistance, so they follow your instructions. In fact, I think those prideful guys will actually be more aroused. 

Try this: When you guys are kissing and necking, guide his head gently down to your crotch. Assuming your underwear is off, when his tongue is on your clit hold his head firmly but gently and move your hips - grinding on his tongue. You get to orgasm at your own pace and he gets to keep his shallow ego intact lol. After some practice he will get the pace down right. The best thing to do would be to sit on his face and grind on it and occasionally stopping to kiss him and whispering in his ear on how good it feels. 

As for penetration, the guy can duplicate the feeling of a penis being inserted with just his fingers while he is going down on you by pushing down on the muscles on the vaginal floor when you relax, and letting go when you tighten up. There is more to this, but are you ready to explain all that to your guy lol?


----------



## Purrfessor

With my masturbation addiction, I've been losing energy and feeling suicidal while also developing incredible kinkiness. The kinkiness went too far though when I realized what I was getting myself into. I feel like the voices in my head were directly related to the addiction. 

So after overcoming lust, I have an incredibly powerful brain. This means I need to eat more to sustain my energy and grow my body. Which means LUST simply had to end. Promiscuity dies though I am aroused by others easily still. I just have less of a desire to masturbate and more of a desire to be an 8 integrating to 2. More about love and ownership and protection and power than thirst. I do want one partner but while I'm single I don't mind having friends with benefits. I'm trying to improve myself more though, especially my chicken legs. Masturbation has caused blood flow to go to my brain instead of my legs. So by not having sex or masturbating, I'm allowing myself to gain more flexibility in my legs to then upgrade to a bigger mass and hence be more pleasing to a partner and less selfish. 

Its tough choosing tai chi as my focus. Slow and fast. Ego and precision. As well as Bruce Lees inner freestyle of dragon. I'm physically turning into a warrior again and this time I'm much more about ownership and assertiveness instead of just masochism and sadism. 

Women my age seem to actually notice more about me. I may be a math nerd specializing in irrational thought and philosophy, but I'm also physically fit. Well I'm getting more physically fit. I need a lot of food to up my gains. My brain energy tax is high, metabolism is very high. I'm growing more balanced and stronger. Doing some insane flips and handstand push-ups and I feel like dancing all the time. I'm having a great time and really trying to take care of myself while pushing myself. 

Sex is a lot more physical to me than mental Meow. Getting over sex addiction changes things a lot. I'm still highly sexual, I just am no longer addicted and it's no longer taking up too much headspace. It's no longer an escape basically because there's no escape opportunity in my head anymore. 

Choosing to live without medication with this kind of mental struggle is real. And realness is just fucking hot to me.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Kind of had my heart broken recently, and it's confusing because I can't tell if sex was a deciding factor in that (which is important for me to know because, if it is, I don't think I can have it anymore at the risk of hurting myself emotionally.) I didn't really know I liked the person before we started doing it. But admittedly there's something about sex -- decent or more than, in particular -- that makes my feelings develop for people. It makes me notice things about them I didn't before.

There have been instances where this wasn't the case. Like, the first guy I had sex with since losing my virginity, I hadn't caught feelings for. Even though he was so good. But I think it could have been because we didn't see one other frequently (we only hooked up when we happened to be in the same place due to the fact that we have mutual friends, 3 or 4 times in the last year.) 

The thing is that I don't wanna not have sex between relationships. I would really like to learn how to keep feelings out of it + to not wind up with people who make things complicated by throwing their own feelings into it (the last 2 fwb I had confessed their feelings for me before I ever even said anything. The first one, I didn't really like, but when I told him I was willing to keep hanging out and see where it goes, I quit once I realized he was way too distant i.e. hardly talking to me during the week. The second one, whom I did already have feelings for, didn't wanna stop seeing other women at the same time.) I just don't know how, other than to keep sex restricted to one night stands. But the health risks involved in that, though. 

The whole point of me having FWB relationships was so that I could have sex more frequently than when I just have to wait until I run into someone again to hook up. I figured, since I didn't have feelings for the friends before, nothing would change after, because sex is just sex.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Salmon said:


> Are you hitting on me? :tongue:
> 
> As for the rest, I'm an INTP and 24, but I've never been in a romantic relationship in my life, just had casual sex (probably not that healthy I'll admit). I feel that I have enough emotional attachment to the women I only have one night stands with, so that if I date a woman for real, it'll probably be for keeps. Which is somewhat scary, because I think it'd be pretty easy for me to make a really bad long-term decision with regards to women.
> 
> Their being pregnant is somewhat a cover of plausible deniability, because there's no way I could have a relationship with a woman who has another man's child inside her. Although I am greatly attracted to them.
> 
> As for being a softie, I don't know. I gravitate between being an asshole and being a softie pretty readily.
> 
> As for your above post, I can't really help you. Both of my parents are introverts, and see being barricaded inside your room as totally normal.


I wasn't hitting on you, I was just explaining things. Haha. But it could come across that way.

Why is it that you wouldn't date a woman with someone else's kid? (Just wondering, I'm not having a go at you.)(I mean, I get it, everyone wants their own child, with their genes etc). But for you personally, is that the reason? If its too personal you don't have to answer.

As for relationships, I've never been in one... (Well I have, but it was one way, so it doesn't count for me). I've never had random sex, and I don't really want to.


----------



## Hypaspist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Sounds like you need some tips on how to grow a more wholesome vegetable garden. I recommend GMOs as a starting point.


Should be fun. I can see having a veggie rebellion on my hands if I'm not careful, hopefully the GMO variants are more mild mannered.


----------



## Salmon

Lemmy said:


> I wasn't hitting on you, I was just explaining things. Haha. But it could come across that way.
> 
> Why is it that you wouldn't date a woman with someone else's kid? (Just wondering, I'm not having a go at you.)(I mean, I get it, everyone wants their own child, with their genes etc). But for you personally, is that the reason? If its too personal you don't have to answer.
> 
> As for relationships, I've never been in one... (Well I have, but it was one way, so it doesn't count for me). I've never had random sex, and I don't really want to.


I was only joking. And yes, there's a strong genetic factor and my pride as a man in not raising some one else's kids. Secondly, I just don't think I could love them as I would my own, and I don't really think they could ever see me as their true father either.

And for a woman to have little to no experience sexually is endearing to a man, so don't ever feel bad about that.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Salmon said:


> I was only joking. And yes, there's a strong genetic factor and my pride as a man in not raising some one else's kids. Secondly, I just don't think I could love them as I would my own, and I don't really think they could ever see me as their true father either.
> 
> And for a woman to have little to no experience sexually is endearing to a man, so don't ever feel bad about that.


Yeah I know what you mean about the kids. I feel the same way. Especially if they grow up and you'd have to tell them you're not their real mother or father. I mean when a baby is born people get that connection straight away. It would be hard connecting to some random child. You'd feel more like a teacher or mentor rather than a parent I suppose.

I don't feel bad about little experience. Actually I find it quite endearing too if a man hasn't either. Although stereotypically I think that would be rare for a male.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Actually tried autofellatio because, well, why the fuck not.
Was left with sore back for a whole week. Never ever again.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Witch of Oreo said:


> Actually tried autofellatio because, well, why the fuck not.
> Was left with sore back for a whole week. Never ever again.


Were you successful? That's pretty hot


----------



## Witch of Oreo

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Were you successful? That's pretty hot


Kind of. Took me about half an hour to adjust and somewhat relax and fold up in bathtub to reach even a little.
To be honest, it was underwhelming because I couldn't maintain the pose long and steady enough to enjoy. Amusing as it is, this actually requires some solid training.
But, it certainly was enjoyable for some part... Will give another try once I get in shape.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

So I took to OkC in search of a fuckbuddy (not a FWB, the difference being that I'll only ever meet up for sex and never talk to them for any other reason, as well as of course not staying over after.) Already met a guy who doesn't seem like a little bitch (he didn't message me with a "hey baybeh baybay,") who asked me over tonight. Unfortunately had to turn him down because I would rather meet up in person over coffee or something first to make sure he's legit and discuss things like STDs and protection. So I told him I had Monday and Tuesday free and we might meet up this week. 

If we do, this'll be interesting. I've never hooked up with people who weren't friends before other than at bars and through mutual friends. And that was all pretty much circumstantial. I'm kind of excited but also kind of anxious for various reasons. Most importantly, tho, I'm hoping this'll lead to some of the best sex I've ever had. If so, I'll definitely share the stories.


----------



## pwowq

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> So I took to OkC in search of a fuckbuddy (not a FWB, the difference being that I'll only ever meet up for sex and never talk to them for any other reason, as well as of course not staying over after.) Already met a guy who doesn't seem like a little bitch (he didn't message me with a "hey baybeh baybay,") who asked me over tonight. Unfortunately had to turn him down because I would rather meet up in person over coffee or something first to make sure he's legit and discuss things like STDs and protection. So I told him I had Monday and Tuesday free and we might meet up this week.
> 
> If we do, this'll be interesting. I've never hooked up with people who weren't friends before other than at bars and through mutual friends. And that was all pretty much circumstantial. I'm kind of excited but also kind of anxious for various reasons. Most importantly, tho, I'm hoping this'll lead to some of the best sex I've ever had. If so, I'll definitely share the stories.


Haha. I wish I was hot a woman, man it would make sex-hunting easy!


----------



## Salmon

I realize now that my sexual confession was a way for me to separate myself from my behavior through detachment. I have decided to stop having casual sex, because my aversion to risk and danger has dropped way too low. I'm listening to that little voice inside yourself that says you're in for a bad time.

I'm satisfied with my conquests as a man, but I'm through with it. It's really not satisfying on an emotional level anyway.

Back to the hand :laughing:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

pwowq said:


> Haha. I wish I was hot a woman, man it would make sex-hunting easy!


I dunno if I can speak on behalf of hot women (on a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being the lowest, I'd rate myself a 7,) but I can safely say that finding great sex isn't easy. A lot of guys talk themselves up, hence why I avoid ones who are corny and often ESPECIALLY guys who say they're "pros" lmao. Plus, the really attractive ones seem like they're either not interested or they wanna be pursued. And I don't pursue men because I don't know how to pursue men. Part of me doubts that most pretty boys have any solid technique(s) in the first place 

I guess my point is if you're having sex just to have it/don't care about quality, then yes, finding sex is easy. But part of me wonders if it isn't just as hard for a woman to find good stuff as it is for the average man to find any.


----------



## WhoIsJake

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> I guess my point is if you're having sex just to have it/don't care about quality, then yes, finding sex is easy. But part of me wonders if it isn't just as hard for a woman to find good stuff as it is for the average man to find any.


The best sex will always be with somebody you love. Sorry to rain on your anonymous sexual escapade :sad:. I've slept with women who are technically more skilled in bed than my current lover, but the sex wasn't better.


----------



## Neokortex

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> I dunno if I can speak on behalf of hot women (on a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being the lowest, I'd rate myself a 7,) but I can safely say that finding great sex isn't easy. A lot of guys talk themselves up, hence why I avoid ones who are corny and often ESPECIALLY guys who say they're "pros" lmao. Plus, the really attractive ones seem like they're either not interested or they wanna be pursued. And I don't pursue men because I don't know how to pursue men. Part of me doubts that most pretty boys have any solid technique(s) in the first place
> 
> I guess my point is if you're having sex just to have it/don't care about quality, then yes, finding sex is easy. But part of me wonders if it isn't just as hard for a woman to find good stuff as it is for the average man to find any.


I wouldn't say finding sex is easy for men. There's an infinitude of prerequisites that, I think, a lot of introverts don't care to follow. Like I don't drink and wouldn't waste money on discos. This girl invited me out and I refused bc the price was high and I don't like electro music to start with (except synthwave). It was just about friendship but she hasn't written back since.

"Part of me doubts that most pretty boys have any solid technique(s) in the first place " - well, that's the thing. If you don't have techniques, then you're unpredictable. And make people need really pay attention, interpret, work their mind, so then you're weird, potential danger, get rejected in no time. What you need is to be up-to-date with latest _*the techniques*_ which are techniques, nonetheless, that make it look like they weren't. Just being honest and saying you find someone "hot" is already a failure because at this point nobody expects honesty anymore.


----------



## Neokortex

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> So I took to OkC in search of a fuckbuddy (not a FWB, the difference being that I'll only ever meet up for sex and never talk to them for any other reason, as well as of course not staying over after.) Already met a guy who doesn't seem like a little bitch (he didn't message me with a "hey baybeh baybay,") who asked me over tonight. Unfortunately had to turn him down because I would rather meet up in person over coffee or something first to make sure he's legit and discuss things like STDs and protection. So I told him I had Monday and Tuesday free and we might meet up this week.
> 
> If we do, this'll be interesting. I've never hooked up with people who weren't friends before other than at bars and through mutual friends. And that was all pretty much circumstantial. I'm kind of excited but also kind of anxious for various reasons. Most importantly, tho, I'm hoping this'll lead to some of the best sex I've ever had. If so, I'll definitely share the stories.


Haha, lol. Sounds very ambitious. DD But what's this have to do with PerC? Or filling us in? I know Enneagram 2 is also an "image type" so are you like a helper fairy (xDDDDD) who hooks up with man who are hungry for it? And then show all the pervs here how (helping) it is done? Other than you being hungry for it... which makes it sound even more assertive. But didn't by chance the other guy fish you out 1st? That 7/10 does make a difference, doesn't it? What's the other "3" about that you find "lacking?"


----------



## Neokortex

napkineater said:


> My confession is that I find this thread repulsive


ENTPs are attention-seeking liars!!!! Duh!


----------



## napkineater

Neokortex said:


> ENTPs are attention-seeking liars!!!! Duh!


we really are


----------



## Neokortex

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> Sex is great when I'm sober and it's not like I intend to drink any time I do anything sexual now. But I do love how little fucks I give when I've had a few, no puns intended.


Yea, that sound So/Sx to me... It's like you're looking for someone to complement your Sp blind spot. Perhaps giving hints to the audience that you're gonna waste yourself if no one intervened? Why is BJ all the rage, anyways? It's like instant submission...


----------



## Neokortex

napkineater said:


> we really are


Yup. Slowly, I'm learning. :Đ


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

WhoIsJake said:


> The best sex will always be with somebody you love. Sorry to rain on your anonymous sexual escapade :sad:. I've slept with women who are technically more skilled in bed than my current lover, but the sex wasn't better.


I've had plenty of great sex with people I wasn't dating based on skill. Sex could always be better, but I have no way of knowing what I'm missing, so can't really complain or care, can I?

Also, I think sex could still be shit if the person you love has no skill.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Neokortex said:


> Haha, lol. Sounds very ambitious. DD But what's this have to do with PerC? Or filling us in? I know Enneagram 2 is also an "image type" so are you like a helper fairy (xDDDDD) who hooks up with man who are hungry for it? And then show all the pervs here how (helping) it is done? Other than you being hungry for it... which makes it sound even more assertive. But didn't by chance the other guy fish you out 1st? That 7/10 does make a difference, doesn't it? What's the other "3" about that you find "lacking?"


In my honest opinion, you ask way too many non-sex related questions in a thread about sex. Apologies but I have no interest in answering any of them.

I will however say, in regards to the first post you quoted me on, that not everyone needs a change in technique -- at least not as frequently as you seem to be making it out to be in my eyes. Before someone can change techniques, they should at least try to find ONE they know works, imo. But thanks for bringing up something actually related to sex, I guess, and not trying to know me personally.


----------



## SgtPepper

Tell'em.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Literally just had sex with an old friend I hadn't seen in a while/a guy I used to fuck a lot. I moved house recently and it was my first time having a guy over solely for a booty call. I can't say how I feel about the whole experience right now since this is so new for me. But his dick is fucking huge and he lasted so long, and we got in about 4 different positions. I forgot sex could be like that (the last time we fucked was maybe 6 months ago and I'd been with 5-6 guys since then.) I was exhausted after and am still way too tired to go into any details. All I can say is I'm definitely not mad about it. And if after consideration I decide it didn't impact me negatively emotionally, it has to happen again. Thankfully he was happy to offer himself whenever I wanted him.

EDIT: I'm a little more ready to talk about it today. I can't really get into deets about actual intercourse because the feeling is indescribable. But there was one part when he leaned over me to grab the condom and his hard fat cock was in my face, so I instinctively opened my mouth and he started face-fucking me (a definite fetish of mine.) Ugh. Awesome. It was like he knew how big he was and didn't care/was forcing me to take it all down my throat, anyway.

After that I was riding him while he rubbed my clit -- sounds simple but felt so rjntejgntjgntj. He's always been the best at that somehow, probably because he doesn't deviate.


----------



## Tropes

I hope @Skittles Berry Punch 's fuckbuddy relationships work out - I am going to need 4-5 of those sexual confessions a week.


----------



## mimesis

Salmon said:


> A cautionary tale for men not to let their girlfriends go out by themselves. It blows my mind how naive men can be about this.


And leave them home by themselves in a chastity belt when you are out on a crusade.


----------



## Purrfessor

mimesis said:


> And leave them home by themselves in a chastity belt when you are out on a crusade.


I just keep mine locked in my dungeon


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Men masturbating...
Sweating
The salty taste of sweat
Short stripped boxer briefs
Hands
Beauty marks or moles on the face
Watching him glide in and out of me


----------



## pilgrim_12

damnit............lol


----------



## mimesis

Stelliferous said:


> I just keep mine locked in my dungeon


Yeah, but she was whining about needing fresh air and daylight. And you know, I'm a nice guy.


----------



## Neokortex

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> In my honest opinion, you ask way too many non-sex related questions in a thread about sex. Apologies but I have no interest in answering any of them.
> 
> I will however say, in regards to the first post you quoted me on, that not everyone needs a change in technique -- at least not as frequently as you seem to be making it out to be in my eyes. Before someone can change techniques, they should at least try to find ONE they know works, imo. But thanks for bringing up something actually related to sex, I guess, and not trying to know me personally.


Haha. It's like, IRL the problem is that I want sex. On forum the problem is that I want to get to know people. Now I know what's wrong with me. It's the impressions. IRL I have to say I want to get to know them. On chat I have to say, I wanna fuck their brains out. I think this is how it's performed today, I'm getting in-sync with times. xD


----------



## Salmon

mimesis said:


> And leave them home by themselves in a chastity belt when you are out on a crusade.


While I think this is a step in the right direction, I don't think a mere chastity belt is going to cover it in this day and age.

But I'm glad we can see eye-to-eye on this issue.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Salmon said:


> While I think this is a step in the right direction, I don't think a mere chastity belt is going to cover it in this day and age.
> 
> But I'm glad we can see eye-to-eye on this issue.


It sounds like you date people with low self control or nymphomaniac tendencies : )


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> So I took to OkC in search of a fuckbuddy (not a FWB, the difference being that I'll only ever meet up for sex and never talk to them for any other reason, as well as of course not staying over after.) Already met a guy who doesn't seem like a little bitch (he didn't message me with a "hey baybeh baybay,") who asked me over tonight. Unfortunately had to turn him down because I would rather meet up in person over coffee or something first to make sure he's legit and discuss things like STDs and protection. So I told him I had Monday and Tuesday free and we might meet up this week.
> 
> If we do, this'll be interesting. I've never hooked up with people who weren't friends before other than at bars and through mutual friends. And that was all pretty much circumstantial. I'm kind of excited but also kind of anxious for various reasons. Most importantly, tho, I'm hoping this'll lead to some of the best sex I've ever had. If so, I'll definitely share the stories.


Is casual sex a sensor thing? Or does every other type do it except for NFs? I'm not being rude to you just curious.


----------



## goldthysanura

Confession: I recently bought gold booty shorts from a website called mystrippercloset.com, fulfilling a longstanding goal. they make me feel extra good about my butt.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Lemmy said:


> Is casual sex a sensor thing? Or does every other type do it except for NFs? I'm not being rude to you just curious.


I'm not sure. I've known a few people who type as INFPs who've done the casual thing. And actually, there are many ISFPs who have no interest in it. I guess it stems from me not seeing sex as sacred, however that can be translated into functions (if it can be.) 

And don't worry, I didn't take it as you being rude. I was only annoyed with Neo because I didn't like what I felt he was insinuating.


----------



## SgtPepper

Lemmy said:


> Is casual sex a sensor thing? Or does every other type do it except for NFs? I'm not being rude to you just curious.


ENFP and XSFP are the most casual i've come across. not all of course.


----------



## drmiller100

my dick might be sore but she said her clit became an inny and I was no longer allowed to play with it.

She still got wet the final time, but it was short fast strokes for both of us.


#goodweekend


----------



## permafred

Marijuana causes gynecomastia 

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## SailorStar

I'm kind of really into bro-sis stuff. I really ship bro-sis couples hard too in anime and movies/shows. It's not always a kink either, sometimes it's just enjoying the roleplay with my s.o. He doesn't mind. <3


----------



## SailorStar

goldthysanura said:


> Confession: I recently bought gold booty shorts from a website called mystrippercloset.com, fulfilling a longstanding goal. they make me feel extra good about my butt.


Good for you. Work it


----------



## HermioneG

I love cock in my mouth. Recently discovered I enjoy eating pussy. Kinda craving it lately. I also really love food. All the food. I wonder if I have an oral fixation that therapy could cure. I'd be way less slutty and much thinner....


----------



## Millie

I want to be ravaged.


----------



## Riven

Miles O said:


> I want to be ravaged.




I want to be cheeki breeki'd.


----------



## Millie

Riven said:


> I want to be cheeki breeki'd.


Never played S.T.A.L.K.E.R. or heard of that meme before now but today I learned a thing :3


----------



## Purrfessor

I've been really horny lately. The sensation of intense exercise; blood flowing, muscles growing, sweat dripping... waking up feeling big chested and strong. It's like I turn myself on almost. Must be Ni.


----------



## napkineater

I messaged a girl on gone wild, seeing she lived in the same country as me. 

And she wants to meet up for some casual stuff. 

I don't know anything about this girl except for what her titties look like and I've been so careful about the amount of partners I have, but I actually don't care about safe sex this time. CAUSE I'M GETTING LAID. And because of REDDIT lol.


----------



## pwowq

I want to ravage and violate. Soon pwowq, calm down, savoir the feels until it's time.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

*OKAY, I AM A PRUDE, I CANNOT BELIEVE I AM SAYING OR DOING THIS!!!* :shocked: BUT I just have to get it off of my chest.


I think I am a serious masochist, it is one of my fantasies.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Gave it more thought, and I don't think I'll be able to continue on a casual sex thing with the old crush who came over the other night. It's upsetting, because he was great. It was much, MUCH better sex than I've ever had with anyone else, for all the superficial reasons. At this point I can't even happily have sex with anyone who isn't up to his level, just because I know how good it would be..they would have to be hung and last a long time, among other things.

But we instantly were hitting it off like we used to, emotionally and mentally. And even though he left almost immediately after we got done, and we were doing it within minutes of him arriving, we talked enough inbetween and beforehand while we set it up for me to realize that the chemistry was still there (at least in my eyes.)

Not only am I not sure I'd be capable of a relationship right now, but the reason it didn't work out when I told him I liked him a year or so ago was because he didn't seem to want more than sex with me, despite telling me he liked me back. That kind of thing has happened with 2 other guys I was fucking on the regular so far and I'm sick of it. There's no way I can let myself go through that again. Especially when my abandonment fears and such would aid in making things even more dramatic.

So at this point, idk. I guess it's really not that big a deal, or shouldn't be. I admit that as much as I love sex in itself (which I most definitely do,) part of why I seem to do this is because I've never been good with being alone. Buying a bunch of sex toys wouldn't have the same effect/I'd still crave the real thing the most. And getting sex is much easier than getting a commitment or trying to force myself to be normal enough for a relationship.


----------



## goldthysanura

I haven't really wanted to have sex lately. But more and more, I've been badly wanting there to be someone in my life who I can lie next to, have good conversations and fun with, and care about. There is this guy who I've hung out with a bit, who I had a big crush on as of the last time I saw him. He's hard to read, but whenever I'm around him I feel such a strong draw to him and can't stop wanting to look in his eyes. I think I want to see him again.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Been trying to get together with a new guy, but we haven't had time to see each other properly. We've seen each other after work for a little bit and played in public a little, but we won't get to fuck till this weekend. 

Yesterday, he fingered me inside H&M. He's so tall that when he kneels, we're pretty much the same height. He bent down, pretending to tie his shoe, then reached under my dress, pulled my panties to the side and slipped a finger in. It's so hard for me to keep quiet or to focus or just do anything except revel in the pleasure when that's being done to me. I kept moaning and he told me I had to at least pretend I'm engaging in conversation to not draw attention/look weird. 

At one point, he took his finger out, licked it and slid it back into me. He curled his finger to get into my gspot and it drove me crazy. I started to get pretty loud, so he pulled me into him to muffle my sounds. There was a guy two feet away on the other side of the clothes rack and I'm pretty sure he got a show because I saw him come around the clothes rack a few times. When he took his fingers out, I licked them clean, but I was aching to have his cock inside me. I wanted to pull it out so bad and wrap my lips around, but there's no way I could've gotten away with that. There were dressing room attendants, too.


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Been trying to get together with a new guy, b.


i've missed your stories.

slut.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> i've missed your stories.
> 
> slut.


You knew I love being called that


----------



## Catwalk

I love watching male(s), _preferably old_, fucking strangely young life-like sex-dolls (&) creampie-ing them.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Sometimes when I am sleeping without any clothes on, and when I am shifting myself around, I can get aroused by my own body. :shocked:


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> You knew I love being called that


yup.

harlot.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

drmiller100 said:


> yup.
> 
> harlot.


Grip me by my hair and call me that ha


----------



## drmiller100

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Grip me by my hair and call me that ha


naw, I'd call you a dirty whore and shove my cock down your throat.

smiles


----------



## 6007

I love watching byron stretching or warming up in his underwear 

and then burying my face in his junk for face cuddles. It makes him squee and get nervous which is really cute.


----------



## Purrfessor

Ive been writing a lot of poems lately and decided to write one more... uhhhh... you know. 


* *





The heat of summer nights
Heat rising hotter
Heart beating faster
Still I pull you closer 
Still I fuck You harder 
Sweat dripping over skin
Muscles tightened 
Slipping from my grip
Something is missing 
From this power trip 

I need you to own me
Treat me like a bitch 
Tell me that you love me 
Take away what's rich 
In the end I'm just a man 
Ego in the way 
Use me for my body 
Then throw me away 
Even if you love me 
Treat me like you don't 
If you think I'll run away
dont worry I won't


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

If I post here again in the near future, it'll either mean I failed on my current "mission" or that I had a change of heart. I've decided recently to try and stop with the casual sex, reason being that I (1) just don't have the same passion for it that I did, and (2) the day before yesterday, I watched my mom give her vows to her now-husband, and I realized how much that appealed to me; not the marriage, but how genuine her emotions are for another person. I've been very far removed from the idea of having true feelings for anyone for a while and trying to make up for it in sex. In short, and no pun intended, I need to stop fucking around. Just trying to go back to how I was before I started. 

Last night I was cuddling with a good friend/old FWB and I again succeeded in not even kissing. So I know I can do it.


----------



## permafred

Having an orgasm causes dopamine levels to drop my ex girlfriend is mad at me and same with the one before. They are dropping like flies.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Okay, so, just a couple weeks without sex (and a few days into deciding upon abstainance until I'm in a relationship) and I'm already up at 3 in the morning watching D/S porn

The bright side is, if I ever were to break abstainance, it would have to be for someone whom I thought would be overpowering and distracting enough for me to think sex with them would be worth risking feeling a bit shitty later. And I don't meet many people who give off those vibes, especially not in my age bracket (though tbf, in person I usually have a pretty open/super friendly presence, so it's rare for me to feel like anyone will know how to handle me.) Down side, obviously, is that I don't think I could pass it up with someone like that, even as just a one time thing.


----------



## goldthysanura

Sometimes when i'm having sex with someone, I get private associations in my head to them, which totally colors the experience for me, but these are private thoughts, I would almost never voice them. For example: once I hooked up with a premed student. Somehow I got it in my head that he was extremely clean, almost sterile, like a set of doctor's tools, and so when we were having sex I kept thinking "he's so clean! so clean! why is he so clean and sterile?" and that kind of took away from my enjoyment of it--but who knows, maybe he was thinking "why is his room so messy?" Actually, I know he was, because at one point he found a ballpoint pen under my sheets, brandished it at me, and said, "How do you live like this?"

Another time I fucked this boy who was really pretty, but almost too pretty, like too perfect and hairless, and when I was fucking him, for some reason he reminded me of a halved, cool lemon. And I kept thinking about that, and how too-pretty he was, and for some reason, it drove me crazy. I'm not usually dominant in bed, but I was fucking him with wild abandon.

So I definitely can go into my own world when I'm having sex. It can be quite nice sometimes. My last boyfriend, well, he was really hot, and when we fucked I always felt like I was swimming in a vast ocean. It was so natural, we would have sex and talk and have sex and talk. Sometimes for like, 7 hours, which sounds insane now that I think about it. Right now, my libido is really low, and that world I go into during sex is partly closed off to me. I had sex with this guy I'm seeing, a few days ago, and it was quite nice. But the first time we had sex it was amazing--I licked him all over, like an animal, and I got all these crazy ideas and associations in my head--but instead of thinking he was a lemon or a medical tool or an ocean, I kept thinking, "I accept you! I accept you! I love you!" and put all of my energy into showing him how much I liked him, all of him including his soft belly and bony hips. And also, honestly I have a thing for older guys like him (he's 30 or so), because they make me feel protected and stuff. I want my libido to come back soon so that we can do *that* again.


----------



## Noctis

goldthysanura said:


> Sometimes when i'm having sex with someone, I get private associations in my head to them, which totally colors the experience for me, but these are private thoughts, I would almost never voice them. For example: once I hooked up with a premed student. Somehow I got it in my head that he was extremely clean, almost sterile, like a set of doctor's tools, and so when we were having sex I kept thinking "he's so clean! so clean! why is he so clean and sterile?" and that kind of took away from my enjoyment of it--but who knows, maybe he was thinking "why is his room so messy?" Actually, I know he was, because at one point he found a ballpoint pen under my sheets, brandished it at me, and said, "How do you live like this?"
> 
> Another time I fucked this boy who was really pretty, but almost too pretty, like too perfect and hairless, and when I was fucking him, for some reason he reminded me of a halved, cool lemon. And I kept thinking about that, and how too-pretty he was, and for some reason, it drove me crazy. I'm not usually dominant in bed, but I was fucking him with wild abandon.
> 
> So I definitely can go into my own world when I'm having sex. It can be quite nice sometimes. My last boyfriend, well, he was really hot, and when we fucked I always felt like I was swimming in a vast ocean. It was so natural, we would have sex and talk and have sex and talk. Sometimes for like, 7 hours, which sounds insane now that I think about it. Right now, my libido is really low, and that world I go into during sex is partly closed off to me. I had sex with this guy I'm seeing, a few days ago, and it was quite nice. But the first time we had sex it was amazing--I licked him all over, like an animal, and I got all these crazy ideas and associations in my head--but instead of thinking he was a lemon or a medical tool or an ocean, I kept thinking, "I accept you! I accept you! I love you!" and put all of my energy into showing him how much I liked him, all of him including his soft belly and bony hips. And also, honestly I have a thing for older guys like him (he's 30 or so), because they make me feel protected and stuff. I want my libido to come back soon so that we can do *that* again.


Sounds very idyllic and sensual. I have a thing for pretty men as well.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I have a thing for these 18th century type of clothes on men. And early 20th century... Except for the top hats they're stupid.
View attachment 691450

I really love the powdered wigs and the elegant clothes.
View attachment 691458

Royal Marines uniform.


I also have a crush on 'this' guy. :wink: Actually no, wait, _*more*_ than a crush. (Yes, I'm weird). 
View attachment 691466

Location in the photo: 99% sure its Plymouth.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

So bad. We had the condoms out, ready to put them on, but he kept rubbing his head up and down my slit, lingering at the entrance and teasing me. Begged him to put his cock inside me for the longest.

He said he was clean. Told him I was clean too and on birth control, but it doesn't matter because he got a vasectomy. I thought he was kind of young for one, but it turns out average age is 38


----------



## Noctis

goldthysanura said:


> I want to have one of those amazing screaming orgasms that rip your soul open (in a good way). It's been a while.


Awesome  I hope you do


----------



## starscream430

Lemmy said:


> I have a thing for these 18th century type of clothes on men. And early 20th century... Except for the top hats they're stupid.
> View attachment 691450
> 
> I really love the powdered wigs and the elegant clothes.
> View attachment 691458
> 
> Royal Marines uniform.
> 
> 
> I also have a crush on 'this' guy. :wink: Actually no, wait, _*more*_ than a crush. (Yes, I'm weird).
> View attachment 691466
> 
> Location in the photo: 99% sure its Plymouth.


That's one heck of a sophisticated turn-on :happy:.


----------



## coa999

i had sex with a transgender porn star (a known one) and i liked it.


----------



## coa999

i recently started a porn site, and i've made $10 in affiliate revenues. it's not much but it's a start.


----------



## coa999

I like to have sex with busty milfs and i arrange massages with busty milf escorts who do tantra.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why is this so accurate, though? Minus the center of attention part 

My best friends even agree










Oh my god, even one of my favorite fuck buddies right now coaches crew.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

The only man I love...
https://gifyu.com/image/bff9 1935
https://gifyu.com/image/bfYE 1916, most likely.


:love_heart::sun-smiley:


----------



## coa999

i see porn everyday, and it doesn't affect me, so i'll expect to be sectioned.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Welp. I already screwed up on the abstainance plan/had sex a couple hours ago. I highly doubt I'll feel too bad about it because I'm not attracted to the person in the slightest.

Also, he gave THE worst head ever. But he made up for it by absolutely destroying me from behind.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Something about knowing these are real people in this thread, whom I've sometimes even interacted with, telling their kinky stories, makes it that much more enticing to read.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Gorgon said:


> My spirituality is expressed through carnality wherein I write poetry and reach the divine through flesh and blood.


Beautifully said.


----------



## caity811

I just recently had car sex during the daytime in an empty parking lot of a building not in use. About 30 feet away there's a busy store though. The possibility of getting caught was honestly a bit exciting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Not much "good n' raunchy" stuff to share this time. In fact, I recently had a preg scare (I've had a few in the past and yes I always use protection except for once, but I'm almost always late because I experience a lot of stress on a regular basis. It seems this was one of those times.) And since the only guy I was gonna do anything regularly with can't fuck with a condom thus I have to buy plan Bs (I already know he's disease-free) & having another form of BC is low on my list of priorities lately, that's on a halt.

Some background for this quick "story:" My current roommate (I'm moving house in a couple weeks, having found some place nicer. The landlord is only gonna charge him $100 more to stay) is a coworker/good friend I've gone on a few dates with in the past. 2 nights ago, I knew I was gonna have yesterday off, so I asked him if he just wanted to stay in and watch movies, to which he agreed. Nothing happened, partly because I was having my scare. But after the movie and some random TV shows, we just laid on the bed sans cuddling and talked about a bunch of things until like 6 in the morning. Why we stopped dating came up. It had been the result of a misunderstanding. But at 6, I realized I wasn't gonna be able to sleep in there because I couldn't stop talking to him, so I went back to my room and passed out.

The next day we also both had off, so we ran a few errands together and got food. That same day I realized I wasn't pregnant, so even though I still wasn't gonna let anything happen, I was less stressed. THAT night (last night) though, we did cuddle and made out for a bit, and it was awesome. We'd made out before, on our 4th and 5th date, so it wasn't really a big deal. I definitely do have feelings for him still, especially now that I know a misunderstanding was at fault for the prior situation. I wanted to mess around, too -- there was a time when we were cuddling where I could definitely feel how stiff he was (which was hot.) But in a way, it was like the mutual urge just made it hotter. And honestly I don't want to let myself mess around unless I know this is going somewhere in his mind. I've gotten my heart broken a couple times already, having had sex early on with both guys, so I don't want that grief again.

Despite all that, he's a fucking great kisser. It ruled.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

When, mentally, you understand that having sex with this person could make things awkward in the future but they're way too big and made you feel way too full to care. He stretched me so hard it took my body a few days to even feel like it was readjusting. Like, I've literally been having daydreams about his dick. And today I had to pick up something at work that was thick and kind of squishy and my first thought was "I wonder if I shove this up there, if it'll feel the same." Even if it would have, there's nothing like the force he put into it at the same time which I could never imitate with my own hands doing the moving. He wasn't gentle at all. I still remember in depth how he pushed his entire length into me strong and almost all at once, like I was a toy he could do whatever he wanted with. And then him listening to me scream that I was gonna cum and pumping extra fast from behind 'til he came right after I did.

I'm both turned on and annoyed with how cold he was towards me =_= but like always, me being turned on is taking over. Also I think I need to fuck a super aggressive EXTJ one day. I'm guessing more than just some of them are probably even more ruthless. I just wanna be pushed around and fucked mercilessly and be otherwise mistreated for so long that it almost makes me sick.

EDIT: Made myself cum 5 times tonight already and still feeling like I want to I don't know how many times more ;_; Haven't been this horny in a while, honestly.


----------



## Purrfessor

Screams for Tina said:


> When, mentally, you understand that having sex with this person could make things awkward in the future but they're way too big and made you feel way too full to care. He stretched me so hard it took my body a few days to even feel like it was readjusting. Like, I've literally been having daydreams about his dick. And today I had to pick up something at work that was thick and kind of squishy and my first thought was "I wonder if I shove this up there, if it'll feel the same." Even if it would have, there's nothing like the force he put into it at the same time which I could never imitate with my own hands doing the moving. He wasn't gentle at all. I still remember in depth how he pushed his entire length into me strong and almost all at once, like I was a toy he could do whatever he wanted with. And then him listening to me scream that I was gonna cum and pumping extra fast from behind 'til he came right after I did.
> 
> I'm both turned on and annoyed with how cold he was towards me =_= but like always, me being turned on is taking over. Also I think I need to fuck a super aggressive EXTJ one day. I'm guessing more than just some of them are probably even more ruthless. I just wanna be pushed around and fucked mercilessly and be otherwise mistreated for so long that it almost makes me sick.


You're like Athene lol

"[Athene] caught up a powerful spear, edged with sharp bronze, heavy, huge, thick, wherewith she beats down the battalions of fighting men, against whom she of the mighty father is angered, and descended in a flash of speed from the peaks of Olympos, and lighted in the land of Ithaka, at the doors of Odysseus at the threshold of the court, and in her hand was the bronze spear. She was disguised as a friend, leader of the Taphians, Mentes. (1.99-105)"


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Stelliferous said:


> You're like Athene lol
> 
> "[Athene] caught up a powerful spear, edged with sharp bronze, heavy, huge, thick, wherewith she beats down the battalions of fighting men, against whom she of the mighty father is angered, and descended in a flash of speed from the peaks of Olympos, and lighted in the land of Ithaka, at the doors of Odysseus at the threshold of the court, and in her hand was the bronze spear. She was disguised as a friend, leader of the Taphians, Mentes. (1.99-105)"


So that would mean..hitting people with someone's dick?


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I've never even thought about ER Doctor's type or tried to type him. He still tries to bribe me with money to see him sometimes. Sick, sadistic fuck


----------



## Purrfessor

Screams for Tina said:


> So that would mean..hitting people with someone's dick?


More like using it to keep the other dicks away LOL


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Stelliferous said:


> More like using it to keep the other dicks away LOL


Ohh...rofl.

Sounds...messy :O


----------



## Asity

Pleased to have had a few weeks with great sex. His dick just seems to have exactly the right shape to hit the different spots. Orgasms, and multiple, during every session, and different ones at that, depending on which spot was stroked. Yes please. Cum in my vag, on my face, on my back, in my mouth, lots of dick sucking, mmh. Fucking in the shower against the wall.

One time I had already cum twice or so but he kept going underneath me and adding pressure to my monis pubis and hitting a fantastic spot. Tears just fell out of my eyes of joy - no way to stop it; so weird, never experienced quite that before -, it was so fucking fantastic - literally and figuratively. Ecstatic feeling of pleasure and release, followed by a body that could barely move for a while after, plus an empty brain. 

Then one day he fell asleep, twice, during a session, only to wake up and talk about his dream. What a retard :laughing: I suppose he felt bad, because later he bought a great, creamy cake and we got all messy eating/licking it off each other's naked bodies. Hawt.


----------



## Catwalk

Not sexual; however, I found it humorous - I were doing my nightly readings/film-watching and decided to get up (&) indulge myself inappropriately on a snack that had red-pepper flakes in it. 

Well; 

I took _the last of it_ to the sheets with me; as I had paused at a cliff-hanger. I sleep/lay in bed/nap, et al naked. I continue as usual. Somewhere in the middle of night; it is cool - my window is open; (&) I am wrapped up rather cozy in my sheets - until I feel a mild_ burning sensation_ coming from my vagina. At first - I sought to ignore it [perhaps some soap] (?), not sure what excuse I had coughed up then. I close my eyes - shift my position a bit; the_ burning sensation_ between my flor [increases]. Starting at the opening; the burning goes upward onto my clitoris -- and falling between my butt-cheeks. (*????*) 

I spent around 10 minute(s) pondering why my gential(s) were randomly on fire; Soap? STD? Some hidden cut? (&) came to the conclusion it were leftover shower-residue. It never occurred to me to look at them; although if I did, I likely would have saw the pepper flake(s) stuck to my lips like glitter. Anyway, I then go for quick rinse. Return to bed; the burning sensation subsides --- (but starts back up again) as soon as I start tossing. It then _dawned_ on me, there were red pepper(s) in my vagina / stuck between my buttocks. I only sleep on blood red/burgundy (&or) black sheets; so it was impossible to see the (red flakes) in my bed; but I probably should have looked down at my flor for expectation.

A rather_ humorous experience_ -- this is usually not the form of "hot," I tend to feel when naked in bed for whatever reasoning. Anyhow, that is the first/last I eat anything [spicy] within my sheets.


----------



## Riven

I wonder if girls ever struggle with figuring out what guys want. I know I do with girls - it seems like they're all secretly gay or bi, but it could also be because of how women's turn-ons work differently, I don't know. 

Otherwise, it's kind of how like in the animal kingdom how the females couldn't care less about having sex, but with human females, they have a slight preference for women in some cases.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I love licking, kissing and sucking on every inch of him....No matter which direction I start but, the head of his cock swelling so huge every time he is tongue fucking me ...while we are 69...mmmmmm That turns me on like nothing else!


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

I'm not going to have sex today, and I'm not going to have sex tomorrow either.


----------



## doris88

Uhm, I had my first cyber thing yesterday :blushed: There was some cyber cuddling later 

I though I would feel awful, having that kind of thing with a stranger online, but it kinda felt right at the time. I feel super slutty and awkward. But also very content. Sexy. Sensual about my body, and my surroundings. I want to stop all the emotional eating and take good care about my body, drink a lot of green tea, take a bath with lotions, go for a walk to feel the sunrays on my skin. I woke up and played _I just want to feel real love __feel the home that I live in, cause I got too much life, running through my veins, going to waste..._

It feels super slutty and none of my friends admitted doing something like that, so I'm going to keep it to myself. But I think I'll explore my slutty side more. I'm so dead serious about relationships - I'm sure it would take a lot to make me cynical about sex/dating/love, and maybe I need to chill out a bit and actually experience life when my boobs are in their prime.

I just need to read more about safety, I don't know first thing about it and I'm probably going to extend my boundaries a bit. 

Maybe I would alsobe able to do something casual in the future, in real life, if it felt right and respecftul? Time will tell.


----------



## knife

@doris88 Cybering is bae. Sometimes I even think it's even better than the real thing.


----------



## doris88

Well, there's less chance to get SDT or pregnant  No worry about late period!

Btw the song rocks, how come I never heard it before? See I have many unexpected experiences this week


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Fucking guys my age is still a hit or miss. I should just stick to older guys like I usually do

Also,

stop  wearing  magnums  when  you  don't  need  to


----------



## atamagasuita

Im sexless and I'm happy with no sex life because i don't have to worry every month that i might be pregnant!  

Happily single


----------



## 6007

atamagasuita said:


> Im sexless and I'm happy with no sex life because i don't have to worry every month that i might be pregnant!
> 
> Happily single


thank god my favorite troll has returned. I have missed you.


----------



## atamagasuita

cursive said:


> thank god my favorite troll has returned. I have missed you.


Aww thanks. And i don't even know u guys anymore because you changed usernames.... >.< 

Like probably i only knew 10% here and 90% was whooo is thissss?!!!!!


----------



## 6007

atamagasuita said:


> Aww thanks. And i don't even know u guys anymore because you changed usernames.... >.<
> 
> Like probably i only knew 10% here and 90% was whooo is thissss?!!!!!


Lol
it is ok I remember you. I love watching you make people shit themselves.


----------



## 6007

Byron has an awesome cock. It is interesting because for some reason he generates a copious amount of precum, which I have never seen before. It gets everywhere.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

If you're a grown ass man, you shouldn't be using baby oil as lube. 

Yes, I made him wash his dick. 

Just hitting a string of hot messes.


----------



## atamagasuita

cursive said:


> Lol
> it is ok I remember you. I love watching you make people shit themselves.


Awwww that's nice because i like skat xD


----------



## trailerswift

I ate some salted nuts and scratched my private parts after and fell asleep watching species and later i woke up with a wet dream even though I don't remember having the dream part which I would have liked but i didn't get. anyways i never had an erection problem again after that. anyways i made it to the bathroom and didn't make a mess.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Finally had my old roomie's huge dick again. Wasn't sure I'd ever get it a second time. Fanfuckingtastic. At first I thought maybe I over-exaggerated the first time to the point where it wouldn't feel as good in the future but I was so wrong. I still feel hella good and it's already been an hour

I was pretty aggressive too and I'm so proud of that, because nothing would have happened otherwise & I'm usually pretty shy. I'm definitely getting better at taking what I want.


----------



## Riven

cursive said:


> Lol
> it is ok I remember you. I love watching you make people shit themselves.


I love reading about the sexcapades here. Reminds me that girls aren't as frigid as I thought. I apologize in advance if I came across as creepy in saying this.


----------



## goldthysanura

I had a guy over last night who was visiting from out of town. It was a lot of fun and he was sweet. He had the worst bacne I've ever seen, and I felt sad for him; he wanted me to turn the light off.


----------



## 6007

Riven said:


> I love reading about the sexcapades here. Reminds me that girls aren't as frigid as I thought. I apologize in advance if I came across as creepy in saying this.


not creepy at all, though I am not sure why you decided to address me specifically about it.


----------



## Riven

cursive said:


> not creepy at all, though I am not sure why you decided to address me specifically about it.


I just thought what you said was relevant for me enough to reply to you at the time that I wrote this.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He's right, I definitely would've ignored him. I ignored him the last couple times he reached out to me on other platforms. I saw him yesterday. I totally forgot how good he was with his fingers. And I remembered how much this ENFP really makes me cringe sometimes


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Only slightly ashamed of the effect on my mood great sex has. Work today has been extremely stressful, so every chance I get I've been reflecting back on getting pounded from behind the other night; often specifically the beginning when I was apparently too far up for him to stick it in, so he grabbed me by the hips and yanked me back towards him. Also when, halfway through, he wrapped his arm around my waist for leverage before giving it to me extra hard. Yeah, super glad I came over in the first place. Not even gonna go into how big he was (cuz I have like 4 times already..."whoops")


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Today a guy I just recently met asked me if I was into BDSM. I gave him some goofy bullshit answer ("Yeah, I like tying dudes up. So I can take their money.",) told him I'd never give a real answer, and left it at that.

By no means am I a prude, but I do have standards. Which include you actually turning me on/interesting me in some way before I just share my kinks with you.


----------



## WhoPutsTheirFaceOnABus

Eye contact during oral? Guy's love it.. not me. No way I'm gonna pop with those eyes staring at me... I'm way to busy thinking of what she's thinking.... "This guy gonna cum or what?".. "why is he concentrating so hard?" Etc.

I wanna say, hey let's role play! I always wanted a bj from a lady bank robber... how bout you put on my sleep mask for this?


----------



## Neokortex

WhoPutsTheirFaceOnABus said:


> Eye contact during oral? Guy's love it.. not me. No way I'm gonna pop with those eyes staring at me... I'm way to busy thinking of what she's thinking.... "This guy gonna cum or what?".. "why is he concentrating so hard?" Etc.
> 
> I wanna say, hey let's role play! I always wanted a bj from a lady bank robber... how bout you put on my sleep mask for this?


Do you think role play brings a couple closer to being real and more intimate?


----------



## caity811

Had some more car sex during the daytime. It's risky but worth it.


----------



## WhoPutsTheirFaceOnABus

Neokortex said:


> Do you think role play brings a couple closer to being real and more intimate?


Absolutely. Never been closer to my true self than the time I had anal dressed as an inmate.


----------



## Neokortex

WhoPutsTheirFaceOnABus said:


> Absolutely. Never been closer to my true self than the time I had anal dressed as an inmate.


I mean like instead of dressing and pretending to be a sadist, be one. Or instead of cosplaying as inmate, commit the crime.


----------



## WhoPutsTheirFaceOnABus

Neokortex said:


> I mean like instead of dressing and pretending to be a sadist, be one. Or instead of cosplaying as inmate, commit the crime.


Haha. You're a funny dude.


----------



## Neokortex

WhoPutsTheirFaceOnABus said:


> Haha. You're a funny dude.


If you don't, you'll never know what she hides underneath... haha. Might be keeping it for someone braver coming along...


----------



## Veggie

I keep thinking about the hand holding and forehead kisses...

i have to stop pretending I'm not a basic chick. lol.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I'm not sure if this says a lot about me, the men I've hooked up with or society or whatever, but I really fucking hate being teased. Don't flirt with me all night, take me back to your place or get a hotel room for us and not fuck me. 

What is that? Why am I here? If you give me blue balls, I'm doing the same to you. In the case of the hotel room, I brought my Hitachi and he went crazy on me with it. Orgasm after orgasm. And he knew how to use his hands. I was screaming my head off. He was eating me out when I begged to finally have him inside me. He goes, "I won't fuck your pussy tonight, but I'll fuck you in the ass." Fucking tease. I didn't let him fuck me in any hole. I left in the AM for work and he never got to cum with me. 

As I was leaving, we were talking about seeing each other again and he says maybe. I don't fucking do maybe. I don't that shit. You want to fuck me or you don't. That morning was the last time I saw him


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

drmiller100 said:


> pro tip. Two chicks making out around my dick on a new years 7 years ago is a LIFETIME MEMORY.
> 
> two ladies in bed can be overwhelming. if someone is laughing, and having fun with it all, it really lightens things up.
> 
> and, as a confession, it IS overwhelming, but OMG is it awesome.
> 
> you are overthinking it about making the other lady happy. just have fun.


IF it happened, it would be her first time, so I wanna make sure she's as comfortable as possible. I know from experience, it can be kinda hard to have fun doing anything with other people when you feel as though no one is considering your feelings. : / If, afterwards, she were to tell me she never wanted to do it again, I'd just wanna make sure that she didn't end up resenting me after the experience/she knows that I wanted to please her as much as possible and had no hidden agenda against her.

But what you said did help, lol. If given the chance, I'll try to act like I'm not overly anxious over how she might be feeling and seem like I'm enjoying it more than anything.


----------



## atamagasuita

Last time i went hometown for vacation i had sex with my ex boyfriend. 

I have menstruation but I'm so fucking irresistible he still ate my pussy and finger me.. And fuck me.



It's just so funny because after he fingered me, his fingers is full of blood hahaha 

So as his dick lol

It's so hard to be irresistible.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He's hot and a good fuck, but as soon as he opens up his mouth and I hear that Northeast Philly accent, I can't. I fucking cannot


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Sometimes I'm unsure of even what my gender identity is letalone my sexual orientation. I can apparently get off to guyxgirl, girlxgirl, guyxguy, AND 'weird' futanari stuff. Though I guess I know that just because I can get off to all that stuff, doesn't mean I feel like I'm a man or whatever.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

"I'm 9.5 when I get the blood flowing"

No tf you are not. You're average. Have a fucking seat.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby

I don't wanna see my ex.


----------



## Hypaspist

Had some one on one time. Just me and her, though there was one watching. She was on her back, looked up at me and said "it's ok, you can be rougher!" while looking at me.



* *




I administered some effective physio today :laughing:


----------



## pwowq

I wanna pound her so HAAAAAARD at the airport! I'm not even asking, I'm just dragging her in.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

No one would leave me alone yesterday and now no one is around when I'm available and super horny.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

*jumps up and down with glee* My lovehoney.com order arrived today!!!!! *washes everything and spreads it all out on the bed* *looks upon it all approvingly* devilish grin* Where to begin and when to tap out?!?!?!?!


----------



## Queen of Cups

Trying to figure out what we did last night that would leave my ab muscles feeling like I did 100 weighted Russian twists. Its not like I'm out of shape or anything.


----------



## VapeMaster69

nvm it's weird lol


----------



## FePa

I'm about to meet another ENFP IRL and my legs are already pre-quivering with anticipation

Crash & burn baby!!


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Today was supposed to be fun, but it wasn't really and now I'm not sure if I want to even see that fuck buddy again


----------



## goldthysanura

I was talking to a guy on Grindr and he asked if he could come over, and for some stupid reason I agreed to it. When he came over I soon realized he smelled terrible. He was feeling me up, and after a little while I told him (calmly) I didn't want to have sex with him. He got really angry when I said that, and asked me if I just invited people over to tell them I don't want to have sex with him. Then he insulted me before he left, and he also said he didn't want to have sex with me anyway. I know it was a mistake to invite a stranger over, and I feel terrible that I made that mistake. I'm afraid I will see him around town, and I'm sad that asserting myself led to a bad outcome, because it's something I'm working on and now I feel like I made a mistake, even though I'm pretty sure he was the one being a dick in this situation. Even though it was good that I said what I wanted instead of passively going along with what someone else wanted, I need to be more careful that I invite the right kind of guys over in the future. I am such an idiot sometimes.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I know I'm not a ten, but I have mixed feelings when I know my fuck buddies are fucking girls who are goddamn trash or girls who are way hotter than me. I don't know how to feel


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I honestly forgot how much fun he was. He won't cum inside me, though. Not even with a condom. 

I forgot how fucking hot he is and how much I like the way he tastes and smells. His smell is all over my face and hands. He really does look good. He's the one in my other post that I mentioned who fucks girls who are ten times hotter than me. 

Seeing him made me exhausted. Not even after the first round, but when he was finished fucking me from behind and he flipped me over, my body was shook. I was already done. I was spent and out of breath, just from him fucking me hard from behind. 

He made me tired enough to not go to my second dick appointment.


----------



## Asura

I was at a club in the city with my partner last night. We're not an open relationship but occasionally we like to add another girl into the mix. We have very defined limits of what we're ok with and we absolutely talk to eachother before we do anything with anyone.

That said I was chilling in the lounge area and this very cute Swedish girl who said she was only in town for a week came and started talking to me. Within an hour we were making out. We both wanted to fuck but it was near closing time, we had no condoms and my girl was very drunk when she gave the "Ok" and I didn't even want to take a chance that she would regret it later, so we decided not to. 

That said at the very least I made a new friend and we added eachother on Facebook. Who knows what the further might hold haha


----------



## pwowq

Disappointed my FWB finally. Came in 1½-2 minute. trolololololololololol, she didn't like that. In my defence: We were in a rush that early morning. ^^


----------



## shazam

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1W8wJqyKUJt


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

When you're having a heated debate with some male asshole, and eventually they just respond with "let me suck your tits and relax you." 

I thought of a great response ("Well if you can't stimulate someone's mind, at least you can stimulate their body.") But it still got to me because I haven't gotten great foreplay in several months. =____= I hate my instincts. At least I can act like things don't effect me. If I couldn't, I'd just let someone do that to me and end up complying with whatever.


----------



## Felipe

Screams for Tina said:


> When you're having a heated debate with some male asshole, and eventually they just respond with "let me suck your tits and relax you."
> 
> I thought of a great response ("Well if you can't stimulate someone's mind, at least you can stimulate their body.")


Hey can you give me some tips on how to stimulate someone's mind?


----------



## Hypaspist

The state of the porn industry:

"College cheating teen wife takes on doughnut"

This is getting ridiculous. 


* *




How fucking difficult is it to eat a breakfast pastry? ....


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Felipe said:


> Hey can you give me some tips on how to stimulate someone's mind?


Suckle their neocortex?


----------



## Felipe

Screams for Tina said:


> Suckle their neocortex?


Oh, so that's what you wanted him to do then.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Felipe said:


> Oh, so that's what you wanted him to do then.


Right. Not sure how he couldn't figure that out. Gave so many signs.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Double post


----------



## Felipe

Screams for Tina said:


> Double post


hmm.. I see, I'm not saying whatever I'm doing isn't working, but I wanted some tips to speed up the process a little bit because it seems as if this girl sometimes is waiting for something and I be like...


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Felipe said:


> hmm.. I see, I'm not saying whatever I'm doing isn't working, but I wanted some tips to speed up the process a little bit because it seems as if this girl sometimes is waiting for something and I be like...


You be like "..."? Maybe that's the problem. o_o


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Sent this guy I like a professional photo I got taken maybe 6 months ago as part of a for-fun shoot, in which I had on nothing but lingerie and a long-sleeved white button up opened and showing everything. I'd been insecure about showing him because he hasn't seen me naked yet. And I'm pretty body conscious in general because I'm not skinny (about 5 ft 8, 140 lbs) and have shape but not much muscle. He, on the other hand, is pretty slim-fit. I knew he liked curvier women but I wasn't sure if he'd think I fit the criteria well enough with my clothes off (my clothes tend to make me look small.) Still, I finally just chanced it.

I'm not gonna get extremely descriptive about all the explicit details he gave me when he saw it. I do know he touched himself while looking at it. And I will say, he couldn't believe I don't work out more than I do, mostly because of my thighs. As he checked it out up and down, he told me some things he wanted to do to me, including wanting to wrap his hand around my neck (how he knew I was into being choked, I'm not sure) and have me squeeze his head between my thighs. 

I couldn't even say much back, I was so turned on. I made myself cum 3 times after. But it shot my body confidence through the roof. Was contemplating losing weight before just out of insecurity but now I just wanna try really hard to maintain where I'm at.


----------



## calicobts

confession: Sucks being a young adult virgin with high libido -.-


----------



## Agent Washintub

calicobts said:


> confession: Sucks being a young adult virgin with high libido -.-


.... I mean, we can fix that...


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

It's been a while since I wanted to have sex with someone based on how emotionally attracted I am to them, and not for the sole purpose of getting off. The last person was the guy I lost my virginity to about 5 years ago. It feels really nice, and I forgot as a result of all the emotionless sex I've had up til this point. It's only been a little over a year but I've had probably more experiences during this time than most people do from their teens into their 30s. 

I don't regret having my fun. I learned more about myself and others sexually that I wouldn't have if I hadn't indulged. I know so much about what I like and do like that I think it'd be hard for sex to be boring. And like with anything else in life, I can't say how long this'll last. But I think I'd rather be lonely regardless if it doesn't than risk the chance of knowing how this feels again. I've only been in love twice in almost 26 years. I think that's normal.


----------



## calicobts

flyincaveman said:


> .... I mean, we can fix that...


Tell me your ideas :ninja:


----------



## dulcinea

It just really struck me how sexy them ENTP men are...especially if they're sassy....

.............I don't think I'd pursue anything serious w one though. I still like the squishy Fi men.


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti

calicobts said:


> confession: Sucks being a young adult virgin with high libido -.-


i get that. i was 27 when i got married, virgin all the way. hang in there.

edit: i forgot that i didn't actually want to post in this thread, was just browsing due to curiosity. oh well.


----------



## bws

Confession time? I need a fwb for about 3 days, to start. Been a serious dry spell.


----------



## calicobts

PurpleKitti said:


> i get that. i was 27 when i got married, virgin all the way. hang in there.
> 
> edit: i forgot that i didn't actually want to post in this thread, was just browsing due to curiosity. oh well.


Thank you :happy:


----------



## Purrfessor

INTJ + INTJ 

=

destroyed


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

There are people who have sex on the 3rd date or sooner. I don't judge them/that's none of my business. I just might be a bigger "prude" than I thought. Because with me, it seems to be we either have sex right away with no hopes of knowing one another better than that, or I wait a long time (like, once we've been in an actual relationship for a few months) to make sure I truly connect with someone on an emotional level before I even want to do anything with them. And maybe the latter isn't wise, because if the sex is awful + with no hopes of getting better, that's honestly grounds for a breakup. So then it's like, all that time spent for nothing. 

I think part of why I wait so long is because I believe you start things how you finish them. Therefore, if I start out by having sex with someone before really knowing them, I fear there's a strong possibility any developing relationship will be mostly centered around sex. Or, if it ends up being a mostly one-sided relationship that feels like more than that at first, I know I'll regret ever having had sex with them. And I know I don't want that. I think I just need to find my balance; maybe not waiting until "I love yous" to fuck in case the sex sucks, but also waiting until I at least know they like me enough to wanna take a chance on dating me exclusively and vice versa, or something like that. I'm not sure when that would happen hypothetically, as I went on 5-6 dates with a guy with no sex and still wasn't sure how interested I was. I broke the dates off because I figured that meant I just wasn't feeling him, a few months after which (we remained friends) I saw how different he was/how unattractive spiritually he was versus what I initially thought, imo. But I guess, I just won't do anything unless I start to feel a deep connection. In a hypothetical situation, I don't see myself doing anything until a successful 6th or 7th date.


----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## GinningPuma4011

It happened again. I was about to leave right after round 2 with a new guy when he went, "so, I'm just a piece of meat to you?" 

He asked if I wanted to stay until I at least finished my beer. I did. I like him. As a person


----------



## EccentricSiren

I identify as bisexual, but the idea of having sex with a guy kind of scares me. I have like him pretty intensely before it even occurs to me that it might be interesting to have sex with him. That whole primal sexual urge towards another person tends to happen more with women. I'm not big on one night stands, but if I ever do have one again, it will be with a woman.


----------



## goldthysanura

A few years ago I met this guy at his apartment and we had some of the best sex I've ever had. tonight he happened to show up on Grindr and we talked again. I want him so bad ugh


----------



## FePa

I decided to"try out" benefits with an old friend whom I have a really nice connection, confidence and trust.
He has always voiced out being attracted to me, I was not but felt curious to kiss him the time before last when we meet for a coffee.
Anyways, sex was really bad :-/
Not even the kissing was worth it. As a person wearing her emotions on her sleeve, it was pretty evidently my disappointment.

But we watched TV cuddling on the couch, held hands, nice conversation, good food... Overall it was nice, but I don't want to benefit anymore!

Just not sure the friendship is ruined now...


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Watching Shawshank Redemption with him:

Boggs: "You're gonna swallow what I give ya to swallow."

Him, not-so-randomly: I feel like that's some shit I would say.
Me, trying to keep thoughts to self: .......... >_<


----------



## Hypaspist

I realize more and more when I think about it that porn is an escape mechanism. Instead of facing a real life situation where the possibility of rejection exists or "I have a boyfriend" is possible, people turn to porn where they'll never be rejected. They choose what they want to see/do, and that's that. 

And also that porn is infuriatingly disgusting. There's so much "what-the-actual-fuck" shit out there (superglue BDSM or nettle play for example).


----------



## bws

A lot of the commercially produced porn is sadly comical to me. Actors and actresses have artifically exaggerated body parts or are so grossly large that I can't help but laugh. And that's WITH the sound turned off... With audio, most porn is patently unwatchable because the dialog is so outrageously horrific.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Wow, all the porn hate. Yeah, a lot of it's cheesy. But that's generally why I watch amateur or older, not-so-commercialized stuff. 

On the topic of escapism, I mean...not really. Sure, there are def some people who use it to escape. In my case, though, when I literally can't go out and have sex with just anyone (the case lately) and have too much sexual frustration as a result, it helps. Doesn't mean I don't fully recognize how much better real sex is.

Can't help but laugh at the division between posts here. 
One portion of people: Had sex. Felt real good.
The other portion: I don't "get" "sex." Ok DON'T TOUCH ME. JEsus


----------



## trailerswift

I don't know how people can have sex all the time.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Someone called me a man-eater


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

I always end up having sex on the first date. I guess i'm ambitious....ambitiously slutty.


----------



## trailerswift

A real lady doesn't kiss and tell


----------



## trailerswift

If she gets caught that's different


----------



## pwowq

trailerswift said:


> I don't know how people can have sex all the time.


I agree! More than twice per day is just overkilling it.


----------



## trailerswift

pwowq said:


> I agree! More than twice per day is just overkilling it.


If your depressed maybe but it doesn't make you happy.


----------



## trailerswift

After six months of no sex you get your virginity back.


----------



## Morfy

Soooo last night I hung out with cute commie girl and while we were smoking shisha she just kinda looked at me and smiled in a really cheeky way which is sort of out of character for her. She's usually rather reserved and prefers verbal communication over physical one.

So I learned something new about her: Her non-verbal flirting is extremely hot.

We started making out and feeling each other up immediately and I ripped of her shirt in the heat of the moment. It was honestly the best sex I've had so far and now I'm hungry for more.

Kinda sorry about the shirt I destroyed though :/


----------



## Scarlet.Black

GinningPuma4011 said:


> Someone called me a man-eater


Last time someone called me a man-eater I just added that I actually also eat pussy. ... well that didn't smooth the situation. Everybody just don't have my sense of humor...:tongue:


----------



## Hypaspist

Who the fuck do I have to 720 no scope reverse power drill fuck around here to find a partner?


----------



## baitedcrow

Watched porn for the first time in a while tonight and hit an uncomfortable video: ended up skipping through most of it because the girl was super young-looking, spaced out, appeared to be in pain (and not in a happy way), and was wearing weird sleeve accessories that looked suspiciously designed to hide track marks. The guy was one of those aggressive middle-aged dudes running an amateur channel with a handheld. The way he conducted himself really gave me the willies.

I skipped down to the comments to see if I was the only one who'd gotten odd vibes and was gratified to see heavily up-voted comments calling him out for being a skeezeball that was probably taking advantage of a teenaged prostitute in a shitty position.

How does one's faith in humanity sink so low that _PornHub comments_ manage to restore a little of it? Damn.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

Why guys always gotta lie? I'm just trying to fuck. Just be honest. You think I'm going to be judgemental over some dumb shit when I'm out here hoeing around? You ain't special.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I just wanna make a man moan like a woman before I die. Its like music to my ears. Its so much more of a turn on than those ugly gorilla grunt sounds that guys make, that sounds like they're trying to take a shit or something.

However.... I feel like I'm the _only_ woman who likes this...


----------



## Queen of Cups

Lemmy said:


> I just wanna make a man moan like a woman before I die. Its like music to my ears. Its so much more of a turn on than those ugly gorilla grunt sounds that guys make, that sounds like they're trying to take a shit or something.
> 
> However.... I feel like I'm the _only_ woman who likes this...


You're not. Trust me.

Hearing him moan and watching him squirm is such a fucking turn on.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

He gained some weight! It's ok. Never trust a skinny chef, right? Lol


----------



## FePa

Hellena Handbasket said:


> You're not. Trust me.
> 
> Hearing him moan and watching him squirm is such a fucking turn on.


I third that!

My INTJ used to barely control his leg when I sucked him dry... 
*Nostalgia*


----------



## Queen of Cups

FePa said:


> I third that!
> 
> My INTJ used to barely control his leg when I sucked him dry...
> *Nostalgia*


Two words:

Frenulum massage


----------



## FePa

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Two words:
> 
> Frenulum massage


E
X
A
C
T
L
Y

Nostalgia of him (we're not together anymore)
I still can do it ;-)


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Hellena Handbasket said:


> You're not. Trust me.
> 
> Hearing him moan and watching him squirm is such a fucking turn on.


Heck yessss.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Being on my time of the month is taking me back to one of (if not the best) lays I've ever had. He was down for so many taboo things and lasted so long. But part of why I was so into it, thinking back, was because he would still pound the shit out of me as I freebled. He actually liked it because the bleeding was a sign to him that I was even more turned on than usual, following the 'lore' that women are hornier on their periods. And seeing the blood on the sheets after was pretty hot, too, in the same way that I like seeing hickies (only this felt more intense.)

I think I might have a slight thing for blood sex. I kind of hope so because that would be an awesome thing to be able to tell people.


----------



## 7rr7s

Had a dream about her, woke up hard as fuck and was too horny to fall back asleep. It was pissing me off though because I didn't get alot of sleep to begin with and I literally could not fucking focus on anything but all the nasty shit I'd to to her.


----------



## 6007

Heard byron in the shower and thought 
naked soapy byron. i need in on that action. 

so invited myself in and then he offered me sex
afternoon sex is my favorite 
so obviously yay

but then I had an orgasm and it actually hurt 

that is my year in a nutshell. lololololl


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I don't know where to write this! I come across pictures of one of my friends on Fetlife! How coincidental! Dude I've known her for over 10 years. I had no idea she was into this shit. This is amazing.... Should I ask her about it!?
Would it be really weird if I said... "I saw a photo of you on Fetlife? I'm into tks stuff too!" :laughing:


----------



## marybluesky

Neokortex said:


> If you don't have techniques, then you're unpredictable. And make people need really pay attention, interpret, work their mind, so then you're weird, potential danger, get rejected in no time. What you need is to be up-to-date with latest _*the techniques*_ which are techniques, nonetheless, that make it look like they weren't. Just being honest and saying you find someone "hot" is already a failure because at this point nobody expects honesty anymore.


This technical approach to sex annoys me a lot. It seems that few people are willing to pay attention to your unique sexuality; instead, most of them use techniques and expect the common, predictable responses out of you. Like programmed robots. Such a technical sexuality sides on being mechanical in my eyes.I don't call it necessarily a bad thing, but, there are people, such as many introvert, sensitive types, who don't need sex as a physical form of relief and enthusiasm as much. I say, because I was interested in the idea, tried it, and found that just wasn't for me: so when the partner started to do this technical stuff out of surprise, and thought the longer he does it, the more I am satisfied, I felt bored and uncomfortable to an extent. It was like a huge part of me was neglected. I don't blame them because I wanted to go through the experience. Now I prefer to have a less experienced partner- like me- with more genuine moves and less technique. I find the spontaneity much more exciting and, to say, real and intimate.


----------



## atamagasuita

It's been four months since the last cock entered my sweet pussy


----------



## Sybow

atamagasuita said:


> It's been four months since the last cock entered my sweet pussy


Poor you.. is it getting used to it yet?


----------



## trailerswift

You could get pregnant by brushing against my leg I wish some women would get a DNA test so I would know whose responsible 

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita

Satan_Claus said:


> Poor you.. is it getting used to it yet?


Lol yeah three finger technique is suffice


----------



## trailerswift

2 in the bush and in the hand??? Wow!!! Oh, you said three?

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Sybow

atamagasuita said:


> Lol yeah three finger technique is suffice


Soon 3 will be boring too


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

@Neokortex -- honestly it sounds like you might just not be comfortable fully with what Sx means. Just because someone likes rollercoasters, for example, doesn't mean that they like them solely because they don't require them to sit still. People don't necessarily like things just because they're the opposite of what they hate. Not everyone is just running from something. 

And though I say I'm an unhealthy Sx, most likely, it doesn't mean I desire something long term. All it means is that I'm currently incapable of any relationship that requires me to be bored and feel stale for a while. One has to accept that as a lifestyle to have to fix that, which I have not, thus I don't really feel like I'm missing out at this point in life. 

Lastly I don't fully get why you think sx/so would care more socially about getting a "buzz" out of people than, say, any other so/?? or ??/so type. Perhaps you can provide examples of how you feel sx/sos do that, and why they do it? 

Lastly I sense some negativity with your explanation here ("sx/sos do this and that, which is unfortunate. Here's what they need to do.") Not too sure why that is but you might do well for yourself to try and see the good points to the things they do (I noticed you did the same when explaining about so-doms.) Just a word of advice. After all no type is better than any other.


----------



## Asura

My kitten left me a note on one of my MBTI sticky notes and put it in my lunch.

View attachment 781577


She's not quite as sexual as I am but I find it quite endearing that she does her best to please and that she at least enjoys the aesthetics of the Dom/Sub lifestyle, such as wearing her collar often, being leashed when we go to our favorite club. As much as I enjoy all aspects of BDSM, she's mostly just into BD without the SM(and had a few abusive partners in the past so it's a wall sometimes). Dating smol girl struggles haha. That's fine though, finding a solid middle ground is important in the long run of a romantic relationship with BDSM elements. 

It's a huge turn on during the occasions where she's all in. I enjoy pushing her to safely get out of her zone of comfort.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

I lost a fuck buddy. I'm sad. We were just getting to that point too


----------



## k9a4b

I love eating ass


----------



## Neokortex

Schuyler said:


> @Neokortex -- honestly it sounds like you might just not be comfortable fully with what Sx means. Just because someone likes rollercoasters, for example, doesn't mean that they like them solely because they don't require them to sit still. People don't necessarily like things just because they're the opposite of what they hate. Not everyone is just running from something.
> 
> And though I say I'm an unhealthy Sx, most likely, it doesn't mean I desire something long term. All it means is that I'm currently incapable of any relationship that requires me to be bored and feel stale for a while. One has to accept that as a lifestyle to have to fix that, which I have not, thus I don't really feel like I'm missing out at this point in life.
> 
> Lastly I don't fully get why you think sx/so would care more socially about getting a "buzz" out of people than, say, any other so/?? or ??/so type. Perhaps you can provide examples of how you feel sx/sos do that, and why they do it?
> 
> Lastly I sense some negativity with your explanation here ("sx/sos do this and that, which is unfortunate. Here's what they need to do.") Not too sure why that is but you might do well for yourself to try and see the good points to the things they do (I noticed you did the same when explaining about so-doms.) Just a word of advice. After all no type is better than any other.


Shit, I got carried away again and wasted my time. But if you don't mind a bit theorizing (which I know ISFPs are not much into, tho), then there's all in spoilers. I'll answer your question about Sx/Sos social manipulation the next time. I may be wrong with this, though, I still like to.. urhm, lay it all out the way it's in my head... for what it's worth...


* *




Yea, I had some punctuation problems previously. I don't remember giving indications on what "sx/sos need to do."
Naaw, I wasn't targeting the Sx/Sos themselves specifically but rather the need for that intensity. You're right, it's not necessarily about escapism... I think nowadays it's more like an addiction. In my case, though, having the So blind spot creates this more general obliviousness, this awkwardness in social situations or even lack of empathy that gets me into conflicts. Which is a different intensity that is not pleasurable, it comes out of this "lonewolf's struggle" to find a place in society. Tbh, I don't know how this plays out in the obverse with Sx/Sos. But my suspicion tells me that there still is a "running away from" even if that's not that directly relatable to the pursuit of intense enjoyment. I tend to show more confidence with knowing than how much I actually know so sorry if that came across as displeasing. To clarify myself, I view the need for intense enjoyment with disillusionment. Perhaps it's not as much Sx than as it is a bane of the age. Esp. in bigger cities, the pulse of the city, the "rhythm of the night," going to one party after the other. I also count myself as a "dopamine junkie", even if on the surface I may appear as vanilla.

There's much history to it, economic boom in the '60s, spending power, availability of resources to the detriment of other, non-first world countries, post-colonies continuously being exploited, etc. Better public security, more open sexual culture, swinger parties (in the U.S. at least), gateway drugs, etc. So the whole zeitgeist seems to be against sobriety, long term planning, moderation, staying power, the "culture of reserve" (of the Victorian era) (well, conservatives aside...).

So how does the Sx/So come into this? Well, So second tunes into it, I guess, and Sx amplifies it. In another culture you would probably have amplified something else. The intensity is just a tool for intimacy to happen and intimacy is never a constant: I'd say the "Sx experiences" is not directly what opens up the Sx-dom to be intimate (toward one's self and through that with another being); they aren't the direct expression of us desiring intimacy but it is rather their failure. We push hard only to eventually, through the necessity of an accident, be pushed out of our comfort zones. Intimacy can mean that we don't repeat patterns like safe, plain sex, that which can go stale but our adventurousness keeps up the self-exploration, that makes adjustment of one's needs and preferences in relationships more frequent (=> real rapport).

But sex by itself is not intimate... for people who are already good at these sort of things... My case: real intimacy = really letting myself vulnerable in exposing myself socially, to be honest with the group instead of just giving the lonewolf's scowl. Because sex, even if done in isolation, it's not disconnected from social realities = sex is a social act. One who's good at that may want to learn to do sex not as a social agent but as a private individual. Sp blind spots (as well as Sx/Sps like me) I think do a lot of stupid, reckless things (the former being more on the health/resource-risking side), of course with enjoying it to a degree but that's not full engagement. They rely on So abilities, which has a lot to do with empathy, mirroring the other person, establishing that connection in line with cultural codes (like I'm doing it now). These help abridge social networks, give familiarity, provide safety and accountability but they nonetheless stay tools to help one through the motions. It's one thing to do BDSM, it gives excitement, it's a form of self-discovery but another thing is emotional reliability and accountability. So/Sp or Sp/Sos may have more of that reliability but they've based it on stability/familiarity of a different area, say, the constancy of a partner's sexual tastes (because if that wasn't constant, the local community would stop being constant). So intensive/more experimental sex can also go stale after a while, even if w/ changing partners, if it fails to deepen/challenge one's own self-awareness. In this case a gut type/lust oriented (E8) Sx/So's shadow is a heart type oriented (E2?) Sp/So.

If you're good at starting flings, you might wanna look into vulnerability = possibilities of intimacy in relationships that..., say, pull you in with the threat of strings, _and_ with the possible threat that your Sp needs will be handed over to the other person and his social network (in which you won't be able to score status immediately, e.g. diff. nation). I once had chemistry but not attraction with an israeli INTP Sx/So girl but she sort of kept disappearing on me. It was rather amusing than disappointing.


----------



## WarMoose9

I have had BDSM sex in my dorm room while my roommate was sleeping about 5 steps from me


----------



## 66767

It was fun hooking up randomly for a while, but I think it's time to take a hiatus


----------



## MadamQ

WarMoose9 said:


> I have had BDSM sex in my dorm room while my roommate was sleeping about 5 steps from me


That's so strange that you had to share a dorm with someone, I know in england it's fairly uncommon to share a room, it's mainly single rooms with either an en-suite or shared bathroom in an apartment of 5-10 people with a common area and kitchen. As someone that needs my own space for life and sex of the kinkier variety, I'd have trouble with having someone a few meters from me when I sleep.


----------



## dulcinea

Your words are a sexy weapon.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Didn't know I could want someone so badly who (A) isn't near me and (B) isn't even someone I've slept with before. I'm really not normally the type to want something I'm not 100% sure would be good. Usually I just sleep with someone out of curiosity and, if it happens to be great, I'll think about it a lot.

I didn't think I was capable of secondary sexual attraction anymore. I've gotten off every day in the last week thinking about him. Probably helps that we've been talking on and off for 5 years, and I've seen him on cam/know he's sexy. And the one time we had phone sex (I'm usually way too shy to talk about sex that way because I'm much better writing than talking,) he talked about shoving his huge dick so far down my throat I'd choke and fucking me senseless. Literally more dominant with words than anyone has been with me via actual sex, OR phone sex in the past. He has just as much experience as I do, if not a little more, so my guess is he's PROBABLY not making idle threats.

Also, yes, I've seen his dick. No way he's lying about how big he is. v_v


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Welp. No posts since I last shared, but is that gonna stop me..? Probably not, I'll see if I decide to submit this once I'm done.

I guess I had what was pretty much my first rape fantasy last night. I mean, it started out as rape but I only slightly didn't want it at first because it caught me off guard/I didn't have time to decide if I wanted it or not, and quickly got into it after a little bit.

I forgot exactly what the situation was, but I think I did something to piss off these two small-time male dealers -- I think I got their pot deal busted or something. They weren't the type of guys I'd be afraid of. They were kinda skinny, but tall Caucasian 20-somethings with long hair, and were decently good looking (and yeah, they had huge dicks. But that's a given.) I'm black, average weight, with a growing-in buzzcut.

Some time after they'd gotten out of jail, I must have been walking around the same area in the town we lived in, because they grabbed me and pulled me into an abandoned alley. From that point on, there was just a shit ton of debauchery I don't have the mental energy right now to go into. It got to a point where the one guy who was behind me while I was on top of the other one yanked both of my arms back to tie them up. And instead of telling him to let go, I just told him to loosen his grip on them because he was on the verge of breaking them. And he listened rofl, since he could tell I was as into it as they were and wanted to keep it going peacefully. It's weird, like, I don't wanna say they weren't bad guys because they were gonna try to rape me regardless, but they knew at the same time that I could hurt them and they couldn't do anything I didn't let them.

I woke up for a minute when my alarm went off. And then I snoozed it so I could close my eyes and keep thinking about it xD


----------



## Laguna

I would have taken such good care of him, he would think he died and went to heaven.
Heaven sent. Oh well.

edit: in all aspects of life.


----------



## Hollow Man

It's strange. I am not really certain if it's me growing up more. Or taking some medicine. Or learning about seduction (and the briefness of it; I guess I just try to be cooler than I feel a lot of times, and I know worrying externally makes me less good to be around). Or somehow there's some more honest outlets? Or I am working out a bit more(actually cardio basically, but it improves my mood immensely). Or just learning more in general(better diet with that and more emotional resilience). Or becoming more objective in a way. But, I feel like I can attract women in a way. And I can tell when they kind of like me or are interested in the moment. Yesterday, a girl introduced herself to me with her name without me asking! THIS is unheard of for me usually! And she was really attractive as well. I feel shy around her, and I give her space. Somehow, I am able to communicate in a casual way that is direct in a matter of fact way. I suppose I laugh too easily and I do smile a lot. Sometimes I just ask follow-up questions to what they'd like. Sometimes they will just ask me a lot of questions. Maybe somehow I present myself as an open person? I know there is little I can provide in a way too. I am not really sure if I can take up one of these younger women. Not that I am entirely pure either. Or they are perfect women or 10s at all. They are not, but there is some appeal in the interactions. Not sure if it's selfish or not, but they are interesting in their reception and just the way they kind of show an interest. Our interactions are not precise or demanding in any way at all. I don't have to impress with various things about myself and how I am better than other people....


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

He wanted nudes for years, and after having made him wait so long, I sent a pic a few months back. It made him want more instantly, but I was too self conscious. But last night I sent him another one. It got a GREAT response and I was hella happy once I got over the shock. However, literally this morning, he asked about other ones -_- and that annoyed me because he saw how difficult it was for me to stop being embarrassed enough to show him those last night. No "thanks, I know you were shy and didn't really want to so it means a lot" or anything. Just "hey, so, got anymore?" 

So I got kind of irate. I ended up telling him the reason I didn't want to send more so soon wasn't just because I'm self conscious, but because I don't trust him (or anyone) enough to have a bunch of naked pictures of me so soon. Which is complicated. Because I told him I loved him last night, and I 99% feel like I do, but until it's more frequent in the outside world, I don't want him having all of those things from me. It's like I love what my gut is telling me about you and your character, but when you press me to do shit like this when I'm only JUST starting to trust you enough to share that with you, it makes me wanna trust you less. Why would you get all on my case once I finally give you what you've been asking for for YEARS? Don't you realize the compromise that took on my part? It's like when a friend borrows money for the first time; you hope you can trust them after all you've been through, and you feel like you care about them, but you don't necessarily wanna give them loads just in case they aren't entirely what they seem. That's why I was trying to go into it gradually. Give a little trust, see what they do with it, and proceed from there. As much love as I feel, I'm not an idiot. The fact is you're still not here enough in front of me for me to be that comfortable with giving you that much of me physically yet. 

He never responded. I think he's probably offended now. Which worries me. But I meant what I said and I can't change anything if we're not talking. So in the meantime I'm gonna get off on how hot seeing me naked got him over the phone. He literally told me he didn't wanna get into it with me on the phone because it was 3 in the morning and I probably couldn't handle it. I'd never heard him sound so frustrated


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

It's really difficult for me to work with my single male colleague right now. He is just too darn _*fine*_. I can't even look his way, or I make some sort of face, and sometimes a vocalization. Like an "mmm." That's what I say. I've had dreams about him. In the first, we were standing close and bickering about something, and I kissed him. It was like a drug. In the second dream, I had him on the floor. We were discussing something, but our bodies had to be entwined for whatever reason. I think any future dreams will go from there. They are fun to have, but if it's already torment to see him _without touching him_ every day, the dreams could be agonizing to wake up from. I have to watch out with this dude at work. A relationship with him wouldn't be worth it because we want different things in life, and we're both teachers at a school, so I have to keep whatever feelings I have to myself. I have to act professional, and they feelings I feel are nor romantic _at all_... This is not a cute little crush, and I'm not nervous around him. Rather I have to keep myself from being too bold. There is a certain tone of voice and certain steadiness of eye contact that I try to banish whenever I interact with him. 

Today he was asking if I thought he was bowlegged (But hang on, _why would he do that to me??_ Can't he tell I'm trying NOT to look at him??), so I had him stand up and model for me, and we talked about the biology of hips and thighs—which are some of his best-looking body parts. I was very well-behaved, and I didn't compliment his legs or anything else I enjoyed, and I didn't stare (for too long) at anything. I see him every day at the school we teach at, but I can't flirt with him because there are kids and other teachers all around. If I were to touch him, even accidentally, someone would see, and they would _know!_ And if he knew, he might ask me, and I would have to give some kind of honest answer! It wouldn't go well. I would like to touch him much more than accidentally. I want to, like, wrestle him to the ground, and corner him against a wall, and pin him down in a chair, and all kinds of things. I cannot tolerate being around this man any longer. The tension is _unreal_. I'm glad my internship will end in a couple of weeks, and I won't ever have to see him again. 

But, alas, I have to see him tomorrow. And the worst part is that I owe him lunch and dinner before I don't ever see him again, and what if I asked him out or something?? It's like he set me up!


----------



## Neokortex

ENTP + INTJ (?) = metaporn (or metasex)


* *




https://tinyurl.com/yd3w9buy

ENTP (m) 7w6 so/sx
INTJ (f) comes off as ~ shadow ESFP 7w8 Sx/Sp , normally as So 8/7 > ? 3 > Sx 5 --- overall: aspirational Sx/So 5 (that drops back to So 7, when partner overbears)


----------



## Hollow Man

I was getting kind of aroused in a sexual immediate way to a woman that I was incredibly repulsed by at first. The way she interacted was very intense and off-putting while I was trying to focus on something else. As a matter in fact, I wanted to walk away immediately or ignore her. She was trying to look attractive though, and she was fairly so physically in general (a nice face to look at). While helping her out and her mother, I had to stand fairly close to her. I didn't want to do this, but as time went on, I didn't mind as much. Eventually, she began to flirt a bit with me, and I was fairly receptive. We smiled and laughed a bit because she asked for something that I clearly couldn't provide. It take a lot of effort too to understand her at first, and I had to clarify a lot because she had a thick accent. Or I didn't ask the right questions at first going in the complete wrong direction. I felt tense a lot of the time at first, because I wasn't really sure I was helping them out as I'd thought they'd like. It was just kind of interesting to have an immediate experience like this again. Sometimes, I am not really sure if it's possible for myself.


----------



## Neokortex

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> A relationship with him wouldn't be worth it because we want different things in life, and we're both teachers at a school, so I have to keep whatever feelings I have to myself. (...) I cannot tolerate being around this man any longer. The tension is _unreal_. I'm glad my internship will end in a couple of weeks, and I won't ever have to see him again.
> 
> But, alas, I have to see him tomorrow. And the worst part is that I owe him lunch and dinner before I don't ever see him again, and what if I asked him out or something?? It's like he set me up!


Hey, a one-night-stand might still be possible at the end of your term, far from the pressure of others' learning about it and their possible opinions. Gotta release the pressure...


----------



## lifeisanillusion

There is this woman who has been working at the grocery store for a few years that I fantasize about. She is in her early twenties, glasses; a little chubby; big tits; very friendly; hard working; and quick at the check out till. Yesterday I went to the store with my wife and she was on the till we took our groceries too. I fantasized about us having a three some. Having my wife submit to her and sucking on her big tits (my wife has small tits and is a bit insecure about it). It would be so hot seeing them make out together and then me fucking both of them. Or at least trying to fuck both of them (I might get worn out after the first one).


----------



## 6007

being monogamous is hilarious 
I feel guilty being attacted to other people
but there is someone i am attracted to
he is a lanky tall guy, early 30s. long hair. loooong hair. brown. brown eyes. amazing smile. 
i kept thinking about his face as i was sleeping last night and wondering what it would be like
to stand close to him, not touching just feeling tension perhaps. I suspect but may be wrong
that the attraction is mutual, not compelling enough to cheat, but he has dropped things around me and almost 
walked into people and things around me—he is either a klutz or was a tiny bit nervous. but
i dont suspect he is truly into me. 
this morning i needed an orgasm and kept thinking about his face. feeling guilty but also eventually got
to the point where i was like um this orgasm is his fuck it. I felt bad because byron was assisting
me and his feelings would be hurt. which sucks. but anyway In my imagination I got to fuck this
guy in a chair and I felt better. 

Part of me wonders if this casual attraction is a way to push my happiness away or if perhaps it is a sign my libido has returned. 
I liked being single and fucking whoever I wanted. But I also like being with Byron because he is my favorite ever. the man is so monogamous even hearing about poly people freaks him out. 

sexuality is so weird. 

It makes people lie about all kinds of things.


----------



## chad86tsi

LunaTheBlueRosesGirl said:


> How could his fingers get wet if you were making out with him?


third is the new first base...


----------



## Tyche

LunaTheBlueRosesGirl said:


> How could his fingers get wet if you were making out with him?


They did a little more than make out. 



chad86tsi said:


> third is the new first base...


That sounds kind of judgy.


----------



## LunaTheBlueRosesGirl

chad86tsi said:


> third is the new first base...


I don't understand.


----------



## LunaTheBlueRosesGirl

Etherea said:


> They did a little more than make out.


How do you know that? Were you spying on them?


----------



## Tyche

LunaTheBlueRosesGirl said:


> How do you know that? Were you spying on them?


Yup. That's my confession. My fingers were wet too :smug:


----------



## LunaTheBlueRosesGirl

Etherea said:


> Yup. That's my confession. My fingers were wet too :smug:


But you weren't making out with anyone?


----------



## chad86tsi

LunaTheBlueRosesGirl said:


> I don't understand.


first base = kissing / makeout
second base = cop a feel
third base = touching down below 
home run = intercourse

I read "make out", but then touching down below was described.

No judgement, just observation.


----------



## HermioneG

“Make out” can mean a range of things. It was basically your typical making out as in kissing and squeezing over clothes. Plus the sneaky hand up my shorts. It all took place in about 60 seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmiller100

HermioneG said:


> I made out with my coworker in my classroom closet today. It was very brief but his fingers got wet...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how come you were wet if it were so brief? Do you walk around day to day life wet?

Smiles......


----------



## HermioneG

drmiller100 said:


> how come you were wet if it were so brief? Do you walk around day to day life wet?
> 
> Smiles......


Pretty much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmiller100

HermioneG said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are my kind of girl...........


----------



## HermioneG

drmiller100 said:


> you are my kind of girl...........






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HermioneG

drmiller100 said:


> you are my kind of girl...........


Call me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6007

pretty sure I can name three people (at least) who get sexually aroused seeing byron and I look at each other. the comments are really bizarre and kind of offputting


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

It's not like I've never initiated sex before, but I'm typically uncomfortable being so blunt about it. I literally just messaged a guy and asked if he was tryna hang tonight. He said he didn't really have the cash, and I said "I didn't really mean going out. Tbh it's exactly what it sounds like." He told me I could come on over tonight. It's 5:30 now.

I'm only doing this because I've been so frustrated that it's actually been making me pissed off during the day. The guy I want to do things with is so flaky (and yet when we do get together, he's all about it. So fucking irritating since I KNOW it would be great with him.) Maybe I just need to wait until I get to this point in the future so that I'm not sleeping with a bunch of guys in between/risking my health. 

I don't have anything against being the pursuer. But I hope he doesn't take this to mean that I'm the more dominant one and I'm gonna put in all the work. I just want this to be good for me so that I don't have to get off 7-8 times in one day again and be even more aggravated afterwards because I know I'm just trying to compensate. Of course that doesn't mean I'll be lazy. I'll put in just as much work as he does tonight.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

That was a bust =_= It'd be cool if I could develop a set of characteristics that indicate what kind of person I'd have good sexual chemistry with, based on my good experiences. So I don't waste my time. Maybe I can sort that out. 

This guy gave decent head, at least. Even though I wish he'd have done it longer because it had just started to feel really good when he stopped.

I do feel a bit empowered though. I hit him up about it and initiated the sex once we were on the bed on my own. I stayed and talked for a LITTLE bit after, and then we walked to the gas station around the corner just so he could get cigs using my ID (he'd lost his wallet a couple days ago.) But then I went home. Was with him for probably a total of two hours. Definitely had the urge to be held, as I always do immediately right after sex. And yet, it feels better to be laying in my own bed right now, alone. I feel like I took control of pretty much that whole situation while still being cool about it.


----------



## OrangeYou

Professedly straight, I find some females sexually attractive and most of my sex dreams involve females. I've always joked about enjoying the thought of my fiancee getting sexual with his male best friend, and for my fiancee and I, his friend and his SO having a 4-way...jokingly of course :}

Can't I spread my love with all my friends sexually? No, I can't


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

One of my best friends told her guy friend about me. I've seen pics of him; he's hot, has tats and a dick piercing, and he's really freaky. We started texting. I should be feeling it because I've been horny af lately and it'd probably be good. But my actual feeling is that the idea of fucking someone new, instead of the person I know I want (who's been flaking on me and clearly isn't as down as I am even though he's all over me when we ARE together,) makes me feel shitty.

I think that if I was as into someone else's personality as much as I am into his, I'd definitely wanna fuck them. The first night he and I hooked up (which was the second night after the one when I met him,) I was instantly more comfortable with him than other guys I hooked up with who I'd only recently met, because he was friendly and accepting and it felt like I had known him for a little while. He's ENFJ and I'm ISFP, and this is the kind of dynamic I've experienced with a lot of EXFJs (the feeling that I'm accepted,) so I don't think he'll be the last I feel like this with. It's not like I'm sad that he's being so flaky. It's just a bit of a blow to my self-confidence, having someone come close and then be distant like this.

So now it's like my mind is telling me I don't wanna have sex with anyone until I feel as comfortable with someone else as I did him, but my body is telling me that I just wanna do it regardless.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Hanging out with a new guy on Saturday night. I'm scared shitless.

What I'm scared most of us is that he won't be into it. He's insanely hot and has a huge dick. And he's really kinky. I'm average weight, and I don't need much (even though I told him I'm open to a lot of things which is true, as long as he tells me what to do.) Worst case hopefully it'll still feel decent for me. He definitely seems like he'll be great. .-. All I really want is good enough sex for me to fap to for a couple months until I'm desperate again.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

As far as confessions go, I am really bad at reading the body language of lust. I can't tell when it's there and when it isn't. I find the whole concept confusing. Obviously once clothes are off, I know where to go, but until that moment ... I just can't tell whether there is any physical chemistry or not. A hot woman is a hot woman, how do you have chemistry with some but not with others? Don't most guys feel lust for any hot woman? How can two strangers lock eyes across a room and just feel it? Why that hottie and not the other hottie next to them? I'm sure mistakes are common. They say guys often err on the side of overinterpretation, assuming there is interest when there isn't. I only ever err on the side of excessive caution.

This in contrast to being very good at reading the body language of aggression. I can sense it like Kelpiens sense danger.

Maybe it's like wine ... when you've never had much, it's just fermented piss to your taste buds. Once you get some serious mileage under your belt, you can discern any number of subtle flavours.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

tarmonk said:


> WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I definitely agree with you! BDSM social culture is in need of a massive overhaul. It is yet another reason why I made my exit, there is little creativity not to mention the numerous rules have the unfortunate side effect of killing off the joy, passion and intensity of such relationships! When I was with my Submissive, we would just go with the flow of energy (at home, of course) in whatever direction it lead us...Because I get tired of doing the same thing day after day...But unfortunately, it appears a lot of kinky people get so hung up on rules and protocol that they've STOPPED that flow of energy altogether...
> 
> They're missing out.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your post very much 🙂 I'm also into such things and we're figuring out with my GF how to get out maximum effect of such activities. It's a long journey and isn't as easy as it might sound. We both are interested in F->M direction of things like you.
> 
> I agree that many people in this scene seem to be too much oriented to rules, sensory feelings etc while that magic between your ears seems to often be in background (if even that much). We're pretty much in this seeking that "flow of energy" between each other not because sensory stimulation or same rules repeating every day.
> 
> It's all about creativity in my opinion. Also it's about developing the trust between each other and using bdsm as extension based on already existing well functioning relationship and not instead of that. From what I've seen on many other people in this scenery, their main focus seems to be on finding a person with suitable role not on finding a suitable personality. And no wonder that they end up being alone often.
> 
> And no wonder that I've heard many complaints about that "men are pigs" or "women are too passive" as they need to find a source of the problems from the mirror first not from the other people 🙂 People I know in this scenery seem to always be very aware of what others did wrong but rarely see any issue with themselves 🙂 That's why I finally decided to quit such forums, chats etc as it's not giving me anything any more. But yeah, people are so different.
Click to expand...

I agree with you on several points...The kink community often puts the cart before the horse, and as a consequence miss out on a really good relationship because they had ONE kink that was not a match...Why do you think I left? 

Not to mention all the God damned rules..."Don't interrupt a scene" "Don't talk to a Submissive without the Dominant's permission first" etc etc...It was ridiculous in my opinion...So many unnecessary rules simply there for the sake of having rules..

Lack of self awareness is strong there. Not saying I'm perfect, but I got tired of the non-stop "he said she said" , the smear campaigns certain people would carry out on each other, the obsession with social status, it all became repetitive. So I left.


----------



## Purrfessor

I think Dom/sub and other duality types are boring. Only way to make them interesting is to be extreme. And then it's dangerous and destructive instead of pleasure. I think people should think less about penis/vagina and more about relaxing. They probably won't though will they? Extremism is the name of the game.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Was giving him morning head, and right when I could tell he was about to cum, my phone started ringing. But my ringtone was of Hendrix's 'Purple Haze' (not premeditated) and I of course let it play. The song got intense the second he started cumming. Very fucking cool lol


----------



## Voyageur

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Again unless sex itself in general doesn't mean anything special, it doesn't make sense that you could do it even under such a weird rationalization. It's basically one big "Why Not?" because sex itself doesn't mean a whole lot. Regardless of whether Virginity matters or not, in order to lose your virginity you have to have sex.
> 
> Like, that doesn't make sense to me at all. If you don't care about tradition you don't care about tradition. But that's wholly different from whether you really got the stuff for monogamy or not... which I don't really think you do if that's your rationalization, so. I'm not really jumping horses or whatever, I not assuming anything beyond what you've told me. Which is actually why I phrased my response the way I did, because initially I did want to respond with a lot more than I did but felt like it would've been "too much".
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I made some sexual mistakes in my past too. I even lost my virginity to someone I just met, which obviously means I couldn't have necessarily done it out of love. But see, it still takes on a different tone from yours. Because I do fully regret it, I originally went into it because I figured I was gonna be alone in the long run anyways and didn't want to be biologically stunted somehow. But in retrospect, I'm not sure what I really accomplished beyond making that woman feel like she was a 1 night stand even tho that wasn't my intention. I did let myself feel passions and romantic inclincations. So it was in a romantic intent and I probably would have loved her if I didn't have the hangup that I did and hadn't of retreated to give myself time to think.(She overreacted to me asking for some time to think about things and blocked me online, so I couldn't even decide if I was ready for that kind of intimacy or not.)
> 
> At least I can rationalize it in a way that can mean sex does mean something to me, or push comes to shove I'm willing to admit regret. But you're saying you don't regret it because it was symbolic for rebelling against society. Nevermind society's putting of woman's virginity on a pedastal aint that big of a deal anyways. Like really it bothered you that much that you let it coax you into fucking someone?
> 
> The way I see it, sex can only mean something if it's MAXIMALLY important. If you have sex simply for political or philosophical meaning, then how can it mean anything more than that in another context? It will always be in contrast to the fact that you give it away for... less.


Wait a minute, I think I know what's going on here. You're trying to debate a feeling, but one can't debate the essence of feeling and have a superior or inferior position. I didn't invent that; that's a universal fact; feeling is different from thinking in that way. Just because I did something in a meaningless way to you doesn't mean that it was meaningless to me, and vice versa.

You're trying to debate that we need to feel regret in order for things to be justified. Personally, I think it's both unhealthy and unnecessary to continue to hold onto what is essentially a negative feeling in order to hold onto meaning. The good thing about Fi in its dominant form is that it transforms feelings (including those negative ones) into its own subjective meaning. I'm not saying that I never felt regret, because _at one point_, I had (and that's how I realized the importance of my inner self worth), but there's no longer any regret there now because I took that regret and transformed it into a positive learning experience, an important rite of passage. It was a willingness to put myself out there for the first time and learn. To me, that is maximally important. Again, you cannot effectually debate the value of what something means to someone.

Seeing things in a practical way, what's the functional need for feeling this regret? That I don't go out and have more "meaningless sex"? I never justified the casual encounters I could have had thereafter, I just justified the losing of my virginity. I can't do it again that way, anyway. What need have I to lose my virginity twice? None. So, why should I hold onto regret to keep myself from repeating what I cannot repeat again? What's done is done. I may have cared about virginity then, but I don't care about virginity now (as you said, society's putting of woman's virginity ain't that big of a deal), so why would I go back and opt to feel regret over my positive, transformed emotion, and to what end? That's just going backwards.

In complete honesty, I'm sorry that you felt like losing your virginity was a regrettable experience, because that's not a good thing to feel. In the end, mine was not regrettable, and I hope you can also eventually come to peace with your experience.


----------



## Roslyn

The Royal Architect said:


> Wait a minute, I think I know what's going on here. You're trying to debate a feeling, but one can't debate the essence of feeling and have a superior or inferior position. I didn't invent that; that's a universal fact; feeling is different from thinking in that way. Just because I did something in a meaningless way to you doesn't mean that it was meaningless to me, and vice versa.
> 
> You're trying to debate that we need to feel regret in order for things to be justified. Personally, I think it's both unhealthy and unnecessary to continue to hold onto what is essentially a negative feeling in order to hold onto meaning. The good thing about Fi in its dominant form is that it transforms feelings (including those negative ones) into its own subjective meaning. I'm not saying that I never felt regret, because _at one point_, I had (and that's how I realized the importance of my inner self worth), but there's no longer any regret there now because I took that regret and transformed it into a positive learning experience, an important rite of passage. It was a willingness to put myself out there for the first time and learn. To me, that is maximally important. Again, you cannot effectually debate the value of what something means to someone.
> 
> Seeing things in a practical way, what's the functional need for feeling this regret? That I don't go out and have more "meaningless sex"? I never justified the casual encounters I could have had thereafter, I just justified the losing of my virginity. I can't do it again that way, anyway. What need have I to lose my virginity twice? None. So, why should I hold onto regret to keep myself from repeating what I cannot repeat again? What's done is done. I may have cared about virginity then, but I don't care about virginity now (as you said, society's putting of woman's virginity ain't that big of a deal), so why would I go back and opt to feel regret over my positive, transformed emotion, and to what end? That's just going backwards.
> 
> In complete honesty, I'm sorry that you felt like losing your virginity was a regrettable experience, because that's not a good thing to feel. In the end, mine was not regrettable, and I hope you can also eventually come to peace with your experience.


I don't know about you, but I find it fascinating that @InfiniteLightvoid got worked up over your experience and take away. I can guess how I might feel about something, but first hand experience is so much more valuable. How boring would life be if we never made mistakes?


----------



## Neokortex

She is one of the finest Olympic swimmers.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

This isn't a confession, but a warning...I think there are people on this website, PerC, who do NOT understand how the Fetish community actually WORKS, and may end up reporting you to the authorities (Police) if you continue to mention certain topics...

I never understood how intolerant society in general actually IS towards the Fetish community, until just recently...They make assumptions based on INCOMPLETE and INACCURATE information, assumptions when they know ABSOLUTELY NOTHING about what is ACTUALLY going on...

To start with, everyone in the kink community is an ADULT, minors are never involved. And a CONSENTING adult at that...

The GENERAL PUBLIC is NEVER involved in any of these activities, we would never inflict our preferences on those who have never CONSENTED to it. IF you are offended by anything you read in a SEXUAL CONFESSION thread, that is on YOU...

EVERY activity that we engage in is done so with the FULL CONSENT of BOTH PARTIES, we do not practice our kinks in PUBLIC, because the GENERAL PUBLIC did not consent to it...

A fantasy is just that, A FANTASY. We may even call ourselves prey or predators, but it does NOT mean we actually ARE! And if you decide to report any of us, including me, to the Police, well it just proves how narrow minded you actually ARE...

And apparently not bright enough to read anything else I've written...But thanks for proving once again WHY women will continue to get raped and assaulted by predators who occasionally infliatrate the Fetish community because they are too scared to report it due to narrow minded people such as yourself...


----------



## Corelogic6

The Royal Architect said:


> You cannot effectually debate the value of what something means to someone.
> 
> Seeing things in a practical way, what's the functional need for feeling this regret? That I don't go out and have more "meaningless sex"? I never justified the casual encounters I could have had thereafter, I just justified the losing of my virginity. I can't do it again that way, anyway. What need have I to lose my virginity twice? None. So, why should I hold onto regret to keep myself from repeating what I cannot repeat again? What's done is done. I may have cared about virginity then, but I don't care about virginity now (as you said, society's putting of woman's virginity ain't that big of a deal), so why would I go back and opt to feel regret over my positive, transformed emotion, and to what end? That's just going backwards.


This sounds like something I would say. I lost my virginity in a similar way. I just think it's kind of a "Thinker" way of doing it. I can't honestly say I regret it. I have had ridiculously incredible sex that was not deep emotionally whatsoever, sex that was amazing because of the connection, and a lot in between. It's been a journey. Can any teenager even experience something deep and genuine when it comes to first-time sex? Guess I'll never know. If nothing else, I'm glad I got the awkward bit out of the way so I could enjoy what was to come.


----------



## Firelily

Time to confess
if i am close to you (my bf or close friend) make me laugh and the panties come down but to be really honest i get even more excited and more horny from the idea of playing with my partner than from having sex with them. although sex would not be turned down if it lead to that.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Weird as hell but I really wish I could have recorded all the sounds he made when I was sucking him off. It was so goddamn sexy. He said it had been a long time since anyone gave him head, and that all day before I came over, he was thinking about having my mouth on him. 

But in the morning, it was like every part of his dick was an erogenous zone of the same high caliber. Any movement I made with my tongue made him gasp and moan. The best was when I'd be jerking him a little above halfway, with my tongue and lips on the tip at the same time. He would go silent for a few seconds like he couldn't catch his breath, and then let out a big groan. Ugh. And after the second time of me doing that, he came for me. The sound of relief combined with him shooting his load into my mouth was almost enough to make me come. Even now I feel like if I were to try and touch myself (which I'll probably have to do after I post this) with all this in mind, I could in seconds. So amazing. I really can't wait until the next time. I need it. For the last couple days it's been so hard for me to care about anything else.

Mind you everything else was fucking incredible, too -- I haven't had sex like that since we were messing around regularly before over 6 months ago, and I could never be happy sexually with anyone else again unless they were as carnal as he is. But giving him head is what's on my mind most for some reason.


----------



## Mick Travis

I'm tired of having sexual thoughts. My parents and community started making me a sexual being at age 4. Sexuality and porn were poured into the children of my town. I can be feeling like I'm Fred Rogers, and then my sexual self attacks me. It's like another person. I am very slow to anger, but that person pisses me off. I'm 50 and am going to give up my libido. I know I'm going to do this, because I am posting here. I will not be a dirty old man.


----------



## Purrfessor

Mick Travis said:


> I'm tired of having sexual thoughts. My parents and community started making me a sexual being at age 4. Sexuality and porn were poured into the children of my town. I can be feeling like I'm Fred Rogers, and then my sexual self attacks me. It's like another person. I am very slow to anger, but that person pisses me off. I'm 50 and am going to give up my libido. I know I'm going to do this, because I am posting here. I will not be a dirty old man.


Idk... the body though has a mind of its own it seems. You could work out and feel amazing then a couple days later feel like you're just a piece of garbage. Physically feeling like that, not just mental. 

I think sexuality is like that too. It can just physically manifest and your mind can't control it. Since sex is always on your mind, you think it's your mind. I'm not sure that's the case though. 

Besides, orgasm helps prevent prostate cancer in men. I think it's because you have prostate fluid in semen but I'm not sure why it prevents prostate cancer. Perhaps it's about using the muscles in the region or relieving stress? Not exactly sure.


----------



## Mick Travis

Stelliferous said:


> Besides, orgasm helps prevent prostate cancer in men.


I'm aware that I need to orgasm. That will be between my GF and me. I'm just giving up sexual thoughts. I'm calling myself out here to let me know I'm serious.


----------



## Purrfessor

Mick Travis said:


> I'm aware that I need to orgasm. That will be between my GF and me. I'm just giving up sexual thoughts. I'm calling myself out here to let me know I'm serious.


Ahhh

You can reduce, not sure about eliminate. At least long term.


----------



## Penny

Mick Travis said:


> I'm tired of having sexual thoughts. My parents and community started making me a sexual being at age 4. Sexuality and porn were poured into the children of my town. I can be feeling like I'm Fred Rogers, and then my sexual self attacks me. It's like another person. I am very slow to anger, but that person pisses me off. I'm 50 and am going to give up my libido. I know I'm going to do this, because I am posting here. I will not be a dirty old man.


your not a dirty old man if you are over 50 and have sexual thoughts! men are said to be able to go sometimes into their 70's or later even. i mean, if you want to give it up that's your choice, but i just hope you don't ever think of your self as a dirty old man just because the years are increasing. if having sexual thoughts are making you angry something doesn't sound right about that. like why are you angry? maybe it's because you feel like you have a distorted view of sex. (going by what you said about your upbringing.) or you feel lecherous because you are having thoughts and feel you shouldn't be? idk. why? (hope i'm not being intrusive)


----------



## Mick Travis

Stelliferous said:


> Ahhh
> 
> You can reduce, not sure about eliminate. At least long term.


That's only your opinion.


----------



## Mick Travis

Penny said:


> why?


Because 99% of me doesn't want any sexual thoughts. I'm not going to hate part of me. I'm going to be what I personally consider normal. I'm going to make me happy.


----------



## Penny

Mick Travis said:


> I'm aware that I need to orgasm. That will be between my GF and me. I'm just giving up sexual thoughts. I'm calling myself out here to let me know I'm serious.


I find meditation / visualization helpful for times like that, when you are thinking about sex but don't want to. I take a minute and visualize a white thousand petaled lotus like on my forehead and breathe. It really helps clear my mind.


----------



## Mick Travis

Penny said:


> I find meditation / visualization helpful for times like that, when you are thinking about sex but don't want to. I take a minute and visualize a white thousand petaled lotus like on my forehead and breathe. It really helps clear my mind.


I'm just going to stop it. I'm not going to let that 1% have its way. I intend to overwrite that part of my programming.


----------



## Penny

Mick Travis said:


> I'm just going to stop it. I'm not going to let that 1% have its way. I intend to overwrite that part of my programming.


sounds good. good luck!


----------



## Purrfessor

Mick Travis said:


> I'm just going to stop it. I'm not going to let that 1% have its way. I intend to overwrite that part of my programming.


Yeah don't let the elite 1% control the 99%!


----------



## Firelily

I find myself talking dirty and touching myself during sex. I know it seems odd but i get lost in the moment and then when i come too briefly i discover that i am so in the moment that my body has taken over and i am just letting go. 
I have often wondered what the men i sleep with think of me tbh. i shyly pull myself together and stop. it can ruin it for me sometimes because i feel self-conscious.


----------



## Sybow

On some nights, I can confirm that bigger IS better :smug:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I was scared that going home after would make me feel objectified somehow. But I actually feel perfectly fine right now, and I'm happy to be in my own bed because it's almost impossible for me to fall asleep in someone else's.

I think it helped that we did so much before I left. He got me off twice and vice versa with lots of foreplay inbetween. I was trying to make sure we were both good before I didn't see him for possibly another week.


----------



## jetser

Firelily said:


> I have often wondered what the men i sleep with think of me tbh. i shyly pull myself together and stop. it can ruin it for me sometimes because i feel self-conscious.


Why not ask them?
I'm sure they find it hot though.


----------



## 6007

it appears romance and reciprocity actually turns me on more than fucking. 

oh god what has happened to me, it’s like I am a real human.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Forhertube fuggin RULES. I usually don't like most porn/only touch myself out of necessity, but that's because most porn I've previously found (1) had no legitimate concept, so I couldn't put myself in the story and (2) was clearly for men. I don't know how I hadn't heard about this sooner. I'll probably never go to any other site for it again.


----------



## DualGnosis

I never knew how amazing sex would be with music in the background.

Especially sensual songs... omg. 10/10 would try again and recommend to others.


----------



## Neokortex

Corelogic6 said:


> @Neokortex: I got what you meant. I think the point I'm really making is that the Dom (whether female or male) must be the one to take the reigns in a given scenario. That's why it is left to the man (coming from the woman's perspective w/ sub-role preference) to provide that protection since you would start somewhere. You don't begin any journey with experience-based confidence . I also believe you need to first be a sub before you can be an adequate dom. You must provide that safe placer or it's all garbage: it won't work. If you can't provide that safe place/ feeling, then you don't know what you are doing in that role to begin with and you must seek more training. It's possible that an INTP is just too naturally dominant for most men, but that's also why I would crave a Dom.


Is it just me, then, to see that as a paradox? I'm not as much well-versed in BDSM to be honest, but being a male sub protecting a woman, sounds like an oxymoron to me. It's sounds like I'm expected to fake myself. I do the work for mommy but would never break mommy. I think this is where it went wrong in my case... After a while you realize that mommy's breakable...


----------



## Neokortex

DualGnosis said:


> I never knew how amazing sex would be with music in the background.
> 
> Especially sensual songs... omg. 10/10 would try again and recommend to others.







(music's aphrodisiac qualities has been an age old secret of the INFPs  )


----------



## Corelogic6

Neokortex said:


> Is it just me, then, to see that as a paradox? I'm not as much well-versed in BDSM to be honest, but being a male sub protecting a woman, sounds like an oxymoron to me. It's sounds like I'm expected to fake myself. I do the work for mommy but would never break mommy. I think this is where it went wrong in my case... After a while you realize that mommy's breakable...


It's not a paradox. I'm saying the Dom, whether female or male should provide the safe space. When I say protection, I don't mean it as a generality or to suggest a deep, meaningful relationship (not that there can't be one [It's just not the point]). I mean providing a sense of safety: non-judgmental, confident and controlled. BDSM isn't a place for you to crack your whip. People who are drawn to it should feel the need to exert control and yet feel free. Think of virtually any professional sport: Ice-dancing, football, snow-boarding, sky-diving, racing motorcycles, etc. In order to feel that sense of freedom to its' most lavish extent, you must be in control or you're going to break something, be it physical or your spirit.

Now if you are a sub, that is a different scenario. While both parties should be nonjudgmental, the dom is the one in control. A sub is never in control. That defeats the sense of the word. I believe you might have mistaken my meaning or I possibly didn't explain very well. To be clear, you aren't expected to provide the safe space or sense of protection simply _because_ you are male, only IF you are the dom.

I'm not as well-versed as you might think. I just understand the concept and I am very easily able to see through someone who is confident in their ability, yet actually inexperienced.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/all-about-sex/201206/loving-introduction-bdsm


----------



## Corelogic6

DualGnosis said:


> I never knew how amazing sex would be with music in the background.
> 
> Especially sensual songs... omg. 10/10 would try again and recommend to others.


Hip-hop is great for this, but only if it's melodic such as the Game, Common Sense, Anderson Paak, Noname...

Although it should probably be pre-selected to avoid certain unwanted interuptions haha


----------



## DualGnosis

There's this chick I see everyone once in awhile. She slaps me when she gets super turned on or I get really aggressive.

I don't know what to feel about that to be honest. I don't exactly enjoy it, it just catches me off guard.


----------



## drmiller100

Corelogic6 said:


> It's not a paradox. I'm saying the Dom, whether female or male should provide the safe space.


the top or Dom runs the scene. They decide what happens, what to try, how to push. They are responsible when things go sideways. The sub can negotiate limits around that scene and can red or yellow at any time. 
Some subs/bottoms want a safe place, some want to be scared.


----------



## DualGnosis

Corelogic6 said:


> Hip-hop is great for this, but only if it's melodic such as the Game, Common Sense, Anderson Paak, Noname...
> 
> Although it should probably be pre-selected to avoid certain unwanted interuptions haha



LOL. "TOO THE WINDOW! TO THE WALL! (TO THE WALL!) TO THE SWEAT DRIP DOWN MY BALLZ! ALL DEEZ FEMALEZ CRAWL!"

I like the names you put out there. When it comes to hip-hop I personally prefer a little more trap or ratchet sounds because it sort of brings out my primal instinct. Like I literally feel like a wild animal when I hear heavy bass (and sometimes so does she :wink.


----------



## Neokortex

Corelogic6 said:


> It's not a paradox. I'm saying the Dom, whether female or male should provide the safe space. When I say protection, I don't mean it as a generality or to suggest a deep, meaningful relationship (not that there can't be one [It's just not the point]). I mean providing a sense of safety: non-judgmental, confident and controlled. BDSM isn't a place for you to crack your whip. People who are drawn to it should feel the need to *exert control and yet feel free*. Think of virtually any professional sport: Ice-dancing, football, snow-boarding, sky-diving, racing motorcycles, etc. In order to feel that sense of freedom to its' most lavish extent, you must be in control or you're going to break something, be it physical or your spirit.
> 
> Now if you are a sub, that is a different scenario. While both parties should be nonjudgmental, the dom is the one in control. *A sub is never in control.* That defeats the sense of the word. I believe you might have mistaken my meaning or I possibly didn't explain very well. To be clear, you aren't expected to provide the safe space or sense of protection simply _because_ you are male, only IF you are the dom.
> 
> I'm not as well-versed as you might think. I just understand the concept and I am very easily able to see through someone who is confident in their ability, yet actually inexperienced.
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/all-about-sex/201206/loving-introduction-bdsm


Okay, here're some excerpts from linked article:


> BDSM is more theatrical than real. Sessions are called “scenes” and participants carefully choreograph their moves in advance. (...)
> 
> It takes extensive negotiation to arrive at mutually agreeable BDSM play. Wiseman says that before every scene, players must negotiate all aspects of it, from the players to safe words to everyone’s limits. (...)
> 
> Although bottoms feign subservience, the irony of BDSM is that the sub is in charge. (...)


From Wikipedia on _Venus in Furs_ (novel about male sub):


> "At the end of the book, Severin, humiliated by Wanda's new lover, loses the desire to submit. He says of Wanda:
> 
> 'That woman, as nature has created her, and man at present is educating her, is man's enemy. She can only be his slave or his despot, but never his companion. This she can become only when she has the same rights as he and is his equal in education and work.'"


 ---- ... and in bodily strength, endurance, I might add.

*"exert control and yet feel free"* - the article is pretty much explicit about this, although that's already a fundamental problem of any sexual/romantic m/f relationship. For me in order to make a relationship happen, I have to force myself to take exert control over many external parameters..., yet "working for" being able to become a "sub" (back to -substitute- mommy) has me repress emotions (most INFPs have to do that to make a living), which in turn brings out the "dom"/monster in me. Exert control over one aspect, lose the possibility to feel free at another (i.e. lose her).


----------



## Mmmm

Ok, so I really want to grab my guy by the hair, as I unzip his pants, give him a little rub, & once he's at attention, have him kneel down. I won't let go of his hair until he tells me in detail, what he wants to do to me. Then once he's wound up, with a plan, let him go go go. That's so exciting to me, but I don't know how an ENFJ might react to that.

This is what I imagine...a big strong guy, at my "mercy" :wink: so hot!

* *


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I kind of wanna make a thread for this subforum titled "Sexiest Things Ever Said To You." But I'm nervous about making threads, so I'm gonna use this instead (and if anyone else feels like going for it, the idea is out there lol.) 

Lately what's sticking in my mind is what a fwb said after I went down on him. I forget exactly what caused me to say this, but I think he was trying to kiss me and I told him I was slightly embarrassed about doing that after a sloppy BJ/I'm sure my mouth region was kind of messy lol. To which he replied "I want you to kiss me before, during, and after."

He's Pan and I know he's been with guys, too. So there's something really hot to me about a guy who's openminded and animalistic enough to make out with someone who was just going ham on their dick. It's one of the reasons I wanna try to have gender neutral sex; no one gives a shit about any gender stuff. It's a free for all

@Mmmm Jesus. That gif is hot as fuck.


----------



## Corelogic6

DualGnosis said:


> LOL. "TOO THE WINDOW! TO THE WALL! (TO THE WALL!) TO THE SWEAT DRIP DOWN MY BALLZ! ALL DEEZ FEMALEZ CRAWL!"
> 
> I like the names you put out there. When it comes to hip-hop I personally prefer a little more trap or ratchet sounds because it sort of brings out my primal instinct. Like I literally feel like a wild animal when I hear heavy bass (and sometimes so does she :wink.


Hahaha! Thank you for making me laugh so hard I cried.

I don't know if the idea of getting screwed to trap music is terrifying or too wonderfully weird to dismiss... :shocked::shocked::laughin::laughin:


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Peter Steele is a Fetish all by himself. And considering one of the other threads themes at the moment...the unedited version, this is likely to trigger some people):


----------



## jetser

pwowq said:


> The majority I meet are reasonable adults and far from weak-minded. Something you're not. Hint: Sexual Confession Time.


I thought we were past that point. Dehumanizing and objectifying someone.
Don't forget that for every human that want to be objectified there is another one who's giving it to him/her.
If I said I want to dehumanize and objectify women how would that sound?
Exactly.


----------



## Ecchi

jetser said:


> I thought we were past that point. Dehumanizing and objectifying someone.
> Don't forget that for every human that want to be objectified there is another one who's giving it to him/her.
> If I said I want to dehumanize and objectify women how would that sound?
> Exactly.


How about don't shove your "morals" down everyone else's throat? You also fail to comprehend the concept of consenting adults.

I want to call you so many names because of your ignorance, but I won't.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

During my period, I want all the sex. 

*ALL OF IT. *

Like 5 times a day is not enough. 

When I'm ovulating, I don't really want to be touched. 


Wtf biology?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I just watched 'The Man with the Iron Heart' with my family, the main character, Reinhard was an asshole but holy shit the actor was _cute_, don't know who he is though.
View attachment 809537


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

daleks_exterminate said:


> During my period, I want all the sex.
> 
> *ALL OF IT. *
> 
> Like 5 times a day is not enough.
> 
> When I'm ovulating, I don't really want to be touched.
> 
> 
> Wtf biology?


I get that too...
Also during my period I tend to be more bouncy and energetic. Wtf?

Maybe we should start a 'wtf period' thread. Lol. :laughing:


----------



## Tyche

jetser said:


> I thought we were past that point. Dehumanizing and objectifying someone.
> Don't forget that for every human that want to be objectified there is another one who's giving it to him/her.
> If I said I want to dehumanize and objectify women how would that sound?
> Exactly.


You fail to realize that it's not real. Just like spanking in the bedroom doesn't mean they like being beaten, liking to be called names in the bedroom doesn't necessarily mean you like it outside of the bedroom. 

If you can't wrap your head around it, fine, but you don't get to tell people what to like.


----------



## jetser

Etherea said:


> You fail to realize that it's not real. Just like spanking in the bedroom doesn't mean they like being beaten, liking to be called names in the bedroom doesn't necessarily mean you like it outside of the bedroom.
> 
> If you can't wrap your head around it, fine, but you don't get to tell people what to like.


https://www.personalitycafe.com/sex...onfession-time-post42680395.html#post42680395

_"I don't know what anyone should do because I don't tell people what to do."_


----------



## jetser

Ecchi said:


> How about don't shove your "morals" down everyone else's throat? You also fail to comprehend the concept of consenting adults.
> 
> I want to call you so many names because of your ignorance, but I won't.


Call me names. At least you reveal yourself for the person who you are. Idiot.


----------



## Zosio

*Hey folks. Let's get back to discussing sexy times. No arguments needed.


 




Unless you're into that I guess.



*


----------



## Purrfessor

It's unusual and curious noting the differences between personas in and out of the bedroom, so to speak considering there is no rule that sex has to be done in the bedroom, and transitioning from one to the other. I was told there is different chemistry going on in your brain when you are laying versus standing, but I don't think that's all there is considering all the elements that go into sexual arousal to begin with. But, it's strange how you can go from completely sober and romantic to horny and intoxicated on pleasure in an instant without there really being any transition period.


----------



## Sybok

in Germany its after midnight. Tonight, my life-as-movie "The 40 year old virgin" is over. I went 41.

Well, its not that important anymore. No one is to blame. Life is life. I should feel sad or something like that, but I am just disappointed. Would I have changed my life when I would have known my future? Yes.


----------



## 6007

It amuses me that while I am not at all genuinely submissive, there is at least one man on this earth I want to own me. I want so much to belong to him, likely because in some ways he has always wanted that without realizing it (he is not dominant) and also because I am so attracted to what I see in him it is a specific response to him. My submissive friend says she wants to be dominated by practically every man she meets, whereas for whatever reason I want it with this specific, nurturing, romantic man to possess me and occasionally tell me what to do.


----------



## drmiller100

cursive said:


> It amuses me that while I am not at all genuinely submissive, there is at least one man on this earth I want to own me. I want so much to belong to him, .


Perhaps you are genuinely submissive to a powerful man who you respect immensely. 

Likewise I havent' felt the desire to be a Dom to anyone in a long time, but recently a special lady showed up in my life who is bringing that back out in me.....


----------



## SilentScream

cursive said:


> It amuses me that while I am not at all genuinely submissive, there is at least one man on this earth I want to own me. I want so much to belong to him, likely because in some ways he has always wanted that without realizing it (he is not dominant) and also because I am so attracted to what I see in him it is a specific response to him. My submissive friend says she wants to be dominated by practically every man she meets, whereas for whatever reason I want it with this specific, nurturing, romantic man to possess me and occasionally tell me what to do.


Some men elicit this response in some women. I don't know what it is, but it goes the other way as well. I know that my wife will not submit to any man because she's not a submissive woman overall. 

But she does to me willingly. 

At the same time, I'm not looking to dominate every woman in the world because I don't care for it with others. I have a radar for who is and who isn't. There's something about _her_ in particular that has always drawn out my sexual dominance more than anyone else. I want to dominate her, but a lot of it is because I can tell she wants it from me and responds to it. 

Something to be said about personal chemistry between two people in particular.


----------



## 6007

drmiller100 said:


> Perhaps you are genuinely submissive to a powerful man who you respect immensely.
> 
> Likewise I havent' felt the desire to be a Dom to anyone in a long time, but recently a special lady showed up in my life who is bringing that back out in me.....


let us define power then. I want him to own me because he is kind, nurturing, loving, attentive, emotionally in tune, and my Equal. 
I have never met an Equal before. I must test him further and observe him in more contexts. But so far, I respect him and value him very much. 

And as I said, it isn’t true submission, it is a desire for belonging mostly with occasional Topping.


----------



## 6007

Jawz said:


> Some men elicit this response in some women. I don't know what it is, but it goes the other way as well. I know that my wife will not submit to any man because she's not a submissive woman overall.
> 
> But she does to me willingly.
> 
> At the same time, I'm not looking to dominate every woman in the world because I don't care for it with others. I have a radar for who is and who isn't. There's something about _her_ in particular that has always drawn out my sexual dominance more than anyone else. I want to dominate her, but a lot of it is because I can tell she wants it from me and responds to it.
> 
> Something to be said about personal chemistry between two people in particular.


I do think I understand. 
This man has agreed to allow me to paddle him, despite not ever once being attracted to the idea. He has also willingly and without request given ownership of his orgasms to me, he decided after only a few conversations that his body didn’t want anyone else. He gave up porn and even masturbation immediately after our first conversation because for whatever reason, my attention satisfied him. I have given him assignments and he has responded positively. He seems incredibly promising as a lover honestly. And his willingness and sacrifices and strangeness brings out these strange sides to me. I really really want to switch with him all the time. 

The ownership thing is likely an extension of my long secret desire for a 24/7 lifestyle. I want him to own me because it clarifies in my mind that no other man May talk to me. That I belong to someone who cares for me body mind a soul and who attends to my needs. And I want ownership of him. His mind especially, because from there everything follows. The one I own is encouraged towards excellence in every area of his life that is meaningful to him. He is given acceptance and love and whatever else he wants and needs that is mine to provide. all other things are negotiated between us honestly. But it means he is not allowed to harm what is mine, and he is mine, therefore no abuse of the self will be tolerated. I can see how many would be annoyed at such an arrangement but I am allowed to at least ask... and I have. He seems receptive.


----------



## SilentScream

cursive said:


> I can see how many would be annoyed at such an arrangement but I am allowed to at least ask... and I have. He seems receptive.


Let them. People in D/S that have been exposed to its positives accept mental bondage as safe as long as it is 100% consensual. The problem is in not knowing that while 24/7 slavery is something that some people aspire to provide, it's not always easy to distinguish between someone who's 100% consensual vs someone who's not unless everytime everything is always addressed verbally.

I will point out that I have seen some slaves struggle in private so it's something to watch out for in every relationship. 

----

Wife and I had a scene yesterday and she forgot her safe word which I found out in the middle of the scene but I have a habit of making sure she's ok so I asked her for her safe word during the scene and she didn't remember so I immediately put a stop to the scene and reminded her. 

Good reminder that one can never get complacent in a D/S relationship even after years of practicing and living it.


----------



## 6007

Sybok said:


> in Germany its after midnight. Tonight, my life-as-movie "The 40 year old virgin" is over. I went 41.
> 
> Well, its not that important anymore. No one is to blame. Life is life. I should feel sad or something like that, but I am just disappointed. Would I have changed my life when I would have known my future? Yes.


I hope it isn’t impolite to comment or that I don’t make you feel awkward but, it is not at all too late to find a caring connection with someone that is safe. 41 is not the same as end of life and dead. There’s always time to find a desired new outcome.


----------



## drmiller100

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> First of all, never....



yawn. 
wtf does this have to do with sexual confessions? Please quit trolling the thread.


----------



## Zosio

*Again: Let's try to stay on topic. No thread-derailing, please.*


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Noticed an interesting phenomenon on PerC...Seems on occasion after I log on, several threads focused on sex pop up afterwards...
Yeah you know you want it, you naughty boys and girls...Fucking is fun though, especially when your partner knows what the hell they're doing...

Sometimes I get really inappropriate thoughts at the wrong time, in the wrong place...like stripping a police officer naked inside his squad car, handcuffing him inside it, then fucking him...What are you going to do now officer? 

Or seducing a doctor while in his office...You were just giving me a routine physical and now my hand is down your pants.. The nurse is still outside, what will she do when she walks in and sees you fucking me? Very inappropriate conduct...

Or how about stripping that CEO naked in his boardroom, and letting the entire board of directors have their way with him? That's one way to foster a good working relationship Mr. CEO, when you've become the personal sex slave of your majority shareholders...

Apparently I have a fetish of making the wealthy or powerful my sex slave, or objectifying them period, go figure.


----------



## Tyche

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> Noticed an interesting phenomenon on PerC...Seems on occasion after I log on, several threads focused on sex pop up afterwards...


Sorry to burst your bubble, but I didn't make this thread 6 years ago so it could be on your radar now


----------



## 6007

I will see him this weekend. I have no idea how it will go. I am anxious and excited. I know we will not have sex. But I also know everything we do, such as talking outside, interacting with others, and sneaking glances at each other, will all be charged with a desire to jump each other. 

It is foreign territory for us both to remove sex from the table for love. To develop something based on trust and open communication. To try to build a world together. 

And I feel like an actual virgin. so does he. neither one of us have any idea when the right time is, but after it becomes apparent there won’t be any performances, just this vulnerability that cannot be hidden. So scary. Yet immensely desirable. 

I instructed him to send me audio getting off and have been using it to train my mind to respond specifically to him. I find it enjoyable because his voice is addictive to me. 

I want someone I can be addicted to in a passionate and loving way for the rest of my life. 

I wonder if it’s possible.


----------



## Mmmm

I was just remembering the way he smelled. My ENFJ smelled sooo good, I don't even think it was a cologne, just his natural scent. I wish it was a perfume, I could bottle, & buy. It was a subtle musky fragrance, of his body/skin. I loved it when he would pull me close to him. I've never encountered anyone else that had that scent. When I would get into his car, his aroma filled the air, so yummy. I miss that.

Then there was this, sexy mountain man, who's cologne smelled like a musky cedar wood, fragrance, he had a full beard, & beautiful blue/green eyes. I remember getting home that night, & when I took my blouse off to change, it smelled just like him. I took a long whiff, as I closed my eyes. Man, I wish there was an app for that, like Shazam, but for scents.

On a different note, I think I just need some TLC from a man who smells good, makes me feel safe, so I can be comfortable, & is clean (no STDs). I wish I had a BF right know, or at least a FWB.

Edit: Side Rant

* *




So am I just old fashioned, or maybe too clinical, but does anyone else find the terms used for genitalia to be juvenile, vulgar, & sometimes disrespectful? I don't care if someone finds those terms to be arousing, to each his own, I'm not judging anyone. But for me, these terms have a derogatory connotation, which is a complete turn off.

I have breasts, & nipples, I don't want them referred to as tits, jugs, knockers, hooters, boobies, etc... Don't even get me started on pussy, or as I heard the other day, pussy lips, what the? Come on now, we are adults, why not say vagina. Ok, it might be unromantic to say, labia minora, so I will accept labia, or even folds, but _never_ pussy lips! Clit short for clitoris, is fine. I'm not going to call your penis, a dick, or cock, either. I don't want to "fuck you", what's wrong with saying sex, intercourse, coitus, or even making love. I'm not your hoe, whore, or bitch either. I want to respect you, & I expect to be treated in like manner. Ok, rant over, as I sigh, & take a deep breath.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Young-ish Hillary was hot, like during Bill's presidency. I have wanked to thoughts of her from that era. 

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Sybok said:


> in Germany its after midnight. Tonight, my life-as-movie "The 40 year old virgin" is over. I went 41.
> 
> Well, its not that important anymore. No one is to blame. Life is life. I should feel sad or something like that, but I am just disappointed. Would I have changed my life when I would have known my future? Yes.


What do you think you did wrong that you would change if you could go back in time?


----------



## Neokortex

INTPuns said:


> Well here I go.
> An INTP-A female confessions.
> 
> I love to be dominated sexually, hard and brutally, where the dominating part fights for it (might be or not be a physical fight) because I am cheeky AF and love to annoy the people i like or love to the brink of rage, not so he/she explodes but just right before that so the frustrations 'comes' through the dick/pussy/tongue/fingers relentlessly (An explosive rage fuck is not bad either though, that's hot, too). Not really a rape fantasy, I just love bossy people, a conqueror personality where I take the absolut joy of not giving them what the want right away and tease the fuck out their minds and challenge them intellectually to madness. Add affectional kisses and aftercuddles, I melt. :hearteyes::hearteyes::hearteyes:


Lol. I think I've once met an INTP woman like that. She said something about her then-boyfriend, how much of an animal he was and the only reason she was willing to talk to me because she saw me the same perversion in my eyes than his in his. IxxPs are no bosses, even as Sx-doms, especially because I (IST/FPs maybe an exception) don't chase. But right there on that sorta "date" I managed to scare her with... ............ ........ ................... silence. You can say how brutal and dom you crave for but in the end you'll be running away from mere silence. (yes, I'm implying there that women no very well where the limit is; except on the forums)


----------



## Aladdin Sane

The Great One said:


> I've tried to convince women to let me come in their face. However most don't like it because cum supposedly burns their eyes.


I know this comment is ancient but omg I have to reply. 

My friend got cum in her eyes once and had a red eye. Her mom asked her what happened and my friend made up some story about how something got in her eye and that it has looked like that ever since she got the bug out. Her mom tried to convince her to go to the doctor and that it must be infected, etc. I literally howled when she told me this lmao


----------



## Neokortex

* *




I know what you /meant/. It's hilarious and cute to me that you actually think physical superiority is based upon muscle size/strength. Like, even among men that's a hilariously laughable assertion.

Also, you're flat out wrong about "endurance". Men are built for Strength, and it is almost impossible to be built for both at the same time. So it's a "eat cake and have it too" situation. Strength is basically a combination of mass and speed, so men are designed to contain larger muscle mass and to unleash that mass at high speeds. This however is achieved through fast biological processing in the muscles, and thus by extension leads to faster fatigue. Women may not naturally contain as much muscle, but make up for it by the fact that they can last longer in physical performance. This also just, you know, fits 1 for 1 perfectly with Evolution rather than biased nonsensical male-centric sexism. As women are the proginators of our offspring, so they would need to be able to actually SURVIVE better than men. Men aren't designed to survive, in fact to burst your little bubble there... men are basically the "canon fodder". In fact they have been literal canon fodder since the invention of militaries and weaponry, which is no coincidence either. But just generally, they are built to be "protectors". Which has less to do with one's own survival, and more about being able to stop immediate danger at a moment's notice, from coming to harm pregnant women. In other words, you're the "bullet taker". You jump in front of the bullet, to save the woman. At least that is what you have evolved to be, biologically speaking.

Literally at every level, this is shown time and time again. Men have a shorter average life expectancy, men's physiological systems crap out more and faster than women's, etc. Only Men have been forced to sign up for the Draft, to be forced to put their lives on the line against their will, etc.

Anyways, back to the main line of discussion that you are referring to. Well. Hate to say it but if you think you're superior to another man because you're stronger than him... that's just LOL. And everyone knows that the more of 1 quality you have, the less you can have of any other. You can't be both, the strongest and the fastest. Being the strongest/most muscular inevitably means you'll be heavier and have more biological tissue that needs to be fueled and will take more time to fully fuel said tissue. Etc. This is WHY martial artists aren't actually all that swole, because Stamina is actually vastly more relevant in a fight. Stamina is like the real life equivalent of Anime "power levels". You lose a fight either when you're killed, or when you run out of stamina. Has technically nothing to do with Strength, tho greater Strength means your attacks will reduce the victim's stamina faster. However, it also again means you reduce your own stamina faster too... so... it's a double edged sword. Even for what benefit it does bring, since Stamina/Endurance is the real arbiter here. It will still always be vastly more efficient and "to the point" to simply focus on improving your own Stamina/Endurance.

Now as far as Men VS Women goes. You can't just handwave scientific accomplishments away as if they don't mean anything. If anything Science/Intelligence will always trump Brawn, end of story. The universe is driven by and made up of Information, not power. Hence why Knowledge IS power, and why Scientists are closer to being Gods than the man with the most Muscles ever will be. You know, no ammount of muscles is going to make you create fuckin black holes n shit. Soooo. Regardless, ignoring the fact that science has essentially removed the chemical difference by allowing women to gain the missing ingredient(Testosterone) is pretty darn... special... of you. I mean at the end of the day when talking about Reality, if I throw a rock in your face... you can't just conveniently handwave it away as "But that's a dirty move!" or whatever. The fact of the matter is, if that rock hits your face. It will be very painful, possibly significantly damaging, and even Fatal.

Just as much as you can't ignore a rock flying towards your face, you can't ignore the strength behind the fist of a testosterone pumped woman. That strength is real, regardless of the methods to attain it. So even if we follow your arbitrary worship of Strength, at the end of the day we no longer live in a timeline when what is the case is what it is because of random chance that just happened to fall in the favor of man by pure dumb luck, in the first place. Even before that, how could you call yourself superior by something you were GRANTED INHERENTLY? You do realize you can't take credit for Talent, right? It's not YOU as an individual that is superior, it's the sheer dumb roll of the die of what genetics you were born with. Herpderp.

So any way you slice this, your position makes no sense. You are wrong 10 ways to sunday, and that's a fact.



@InfiniteLightvoid

I answer here bc the spam/junkbox doesn't allow replies. For some reason I have the feeling you are ISTJ. I'm saying that without any mark of offense. It's not that much of what you say/write I don't agree with but it is the tone. It's the emotional load you have in your response. Now that's too heavy to me. I'm not thinking about data, who got the facts right or not... I'm thinking about the subtext, what you're shouting out in between your lines. Since I'm an abstract thinker, I will treat your message differently. My intuition says you are shouting about the existence of an archetypal strong Mother. That science can make women strong. I'm not so sure about that. Or, if it can, they may still prefer strong men too. I'm not seeing any "Amazonian" culture coming in soon where women will train themselves to reduce that physical/biological difference. And "testosterone supplements..." I don't know man... those women have never attracted me. My problem is that my archetype of the "God Mother" is dead. Women may or may not be strong, they may or may not take advantage of information, technology, etc. to reduce the difference, but what I'm experiencing in real life is that they go for the alpha male and/or the people with social capital, political capital. Not every man wants to participate in the fight and if you read about "social loafing," you'll realize that the ones on the borders are the ones that are protective, keep up their muscles; in civilizational hubs, however, culture makes men "dandy," where labor is divided, outsourced, shared, there is a higher percentage of feminine men. There may happen the switch you were referring to that some women would take their chances and "emancipate" themselves, take more leadership roles, act masculine, etc. I read somewhere that in Indian (native American) societies the genders were more equal since men weren't hunting for meat, big game. There are these "escape narratives" from early American settlement that a woman was stolen by the Indians and had to live with them for a month until they let her go and she realized that they weren't entirely savage ("noble savage") and women had more of a say in the Indians culture than in theirs.
But then again, if men let them. In lower classes, periphery of the hub, villages, men still get drunk and beat their women and they may succeed them in lifespan but until they are widowed, they are still oppressed. I think one reason for your anger is that you were duped by the male-speak women make. When it comes to communication, women are an entirely different species, no kidding. They may use the same verbal language when talking in-between the same sex but there's a lot other going. To make this short: they have in mind their own survival when talking to men or in public, they aren't sharing to us (men) their unique perspective for that may jeopardize/reveal their strategies. They aren't going to straight up say that besides you they have a B, C, D plan. That you are just a "cannonfodder," a temporary guardian (in lieu of their father).


----------



## Tyche

The posts are in the junk box because they don't belong here so a mod moved them. If you want to keep discussing this, make your own thread or discuss it privately.


----------



## Neokortex

Etherea said:


> The posts are in the junk box because they don't belong here so a mod moved them. If you want to keep discussing this, make your own thread or discuss it privately.


Ah, you mean in this thread only the positive sexual confessions and musings are allowed? Only happy rainbow stuff?


----------



## Tyche

Neokortex said:


> Ah, you mean in this thread only the positive sexual confessions and musings are allowed? Only happy rainbow stuff?


I guess I missed the portion of your post that's a sexual confession. In case you're not aware, this is what a sexual confession looks like:



Aladdin Sane said:


> Young-ish Hillary was hot, like during Bill's presidency. I have wanked to thoughts of her from that era.
> 
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## SilentScream

I always walk behind my wife in grocery stores because I can stare at her butt with reckless abandon. Because it is a beautiful butt. And it's all mine.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

@Neokortex

You cant read between the lines to determine someone's type, or if you can then it would be the inverse of what you're saying because inbetween the lines is subconscious/shadow. It's the way you consciously think and act that determines your personality. Plus, again, and Introverted Thinker, is an Extroverted Feeler, right? r am I wrong about that? Are there people who are both? I know I'm an Extrovert because I am most definitely charged by social interaction. Just not by emotional shizz, which fits the idea that I'm also Introverted Feeling. I get drained emotionally, when interacting with other people's emotions. Emotion is the only thing that compels me to take time alone to "recharge". To recharge my emotional batteries.

Also, beyond that. It's not really fair to try and get Fruedian on someone and try to retort what they are saying by discussing the psychology behind their motives. Ultimately, I have no motive than the unbiased facts I have learned. I'm just speaking the simple truth.

Also, it's more than in just India. Even in the west, historically, agriculture and all that had shifted the gender roles around a lot. It seems there's a correlation with work being easier or being less of a danger to pregnany women, and women pulling their weight more. Even in first world America of the modern day, most women cannot actually afford a fully pampered lifestyle and are forced to work if they want to survive. They may have that conditioning, but reality is contradicting their expectations and after long enough this mentality that they are special fades away as the game shifts against them more and more over time as they get older, go through more harship, are less attractive, etc."

At the end of the day "gender roles" exist in any species where there is at least 2 or more genders. Which gender is the dominant one however, is completely arbitrary in nature. There's a primate species where the males were originally the dominant ones and females the submissive, but it completely flipped around at some point so the females are dominant and the males are feminine and submissive. So it's just a behavioral and social thing that helps create order. It makes sense because biological sex tends to at least, split the population in half. In male/female species, it's typically 50/50. So an easy way for nature to dictate different roles is to start be saying "half do x, and half do y".

As far as women actually undertaking a path to become "emancipated" as you call it. Well I think it boils down to the fact by and large, the majority isn't trying to escape or think outside the box. They conform to it, and embrace ignorance of it. They don't want to deal with the logistics of changing things, deciding to not try to fix what to them doesn't seem broken or broken enough. So yeah, most women just embrace it. But that's because despite having intelligent consciousness, the human brain is wired so that your Cortex serves your Lymbic System, not the other way around. Self control exists to find ways, to have the freedom to explore alternative solutions, etc. To find ways to /appease/ the lymbic system, rather than defy or change it. Not saying it's impossible for the Cortex to develop predominance, but it would require a lifestyle and willpower that the vast majority of people just don't seem willing to change.

In any case, I'm not discussing this because I think everyone is on board with what I'm saying or that I can convince them to be. But rather to just acknowledge that there WILL most definitely be outliers inevitably, and so it's not wise or fair to impose your preconceptions on everyone you meet.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

Jawz said:


> I always walk behind my wife in grocery stores because I can stare at her butt with reckless abandon. Because it is a beautiful butt. And it's all mine.


Here's a sexual confession, since the admin demands I stay on topic:

I stare at random women's butts all I want to. Even other dude's chicks. Not because I'm some sort of sexual predator just tryin to get laid regardless of consequence or whatever. But just cause I can, and cause looking does not affect someone else.


----------



## Sybok

Aladdin Sane said:


> What do you think you did wrong that you would change if you could go back in time?


I can not truly say, that I did specific things wrong and I am not the fan of this "if I would have been there, 25 years earlier ..." 

I always lived a more or less reclusive life and I was very religious back then. I was bullied etc. and fat, the classic Nerd, before it was cool. In that situation acting differently than I did would not change the outcome. Teenagers back then and nowadays (for the last 50 or 60 years?) usually react to physical or risky actions, being either the "jock" or the "rebel"... back then I was easily overwhelmed by larger groups and loud discussions. I could admit, that I was like "if God wants me having a girlfriend, he would help me"... I was a dreamer, a constant 'head in the clouds" person with terrible paranoid feelings about gods wrath ... 

when I changed my life in 2003, I became more social and tried to date, but I was rejected every single time. My last "date" was in 2008. I always tried to look for clues, for reactions of the women I dated, but there were none... so I said to myself "Whatever, lets focus on work and writing" which I am doing since then. My siblings got kids of their own and I am here. I am not that "alone"... I like solitude, but I tried parties, online-dating etc. I just believe, that people who want to meet at a sexual level, need "the kick" (the emotional sexual switch in their mind) and I feel that I am unable to create this reaction in a woman. Considering, that the most bland persons marry and have kids ... create the concept, that I am a neutral person (in truth, when I walk along a street, several people run into me, because they overlook me (I am 6'3''), maybe I should become a secret agent)


----------



## drmiller100

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> @*Neokortex*
> 
> You cant read between the lines .


I'm straight, but sometimes I dream of skullfucking self absorbed narcissistic fucktards who are completely obvlivious and run their mouths and keyboards thinking that anyone gives a fuck about their opinion which they share so freely as if it were fact and had worth.


----------



## Zosio

*All right, folks, since warnings don't seem to cut it, we're going to have to temporarily lock this thread. 

It'll be back up after it's been reviewed and the necessary actions are taken.

"What kinds of actions?" You might ask. Well...




*


----------



## Zosio

All right, the thread is now re-opened. 

Third time's the charm I suppose. _Do not post irrelevant comments (i.e.: don't derail). I will be quite peeved if you do._


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

DeadOutside said:


> Have you considered being addicted to sex? @ patricia reichardt


Didn't see this til now, as I was looking through pages for another post. Apologies. I figure you were asking this in regards to my post about having to stop once because I was upset about something at the time.

I'm aware that I probably am, and that I at least sometimes use sex as a coping mechanism for dealing with my negative emotions. But I guess I don't fully see the harm in it. I don't usually sleep with more than the same few people within the span of a year, and it does succeed in getting me out of my head long enough to calm me for when I'm actually ready to deal with those feelings. 

In either case, I've found that if nothing else, having an addiction to sex certainly makes actual sex better.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Why did no one ever tell me throat numbing spray was a thing? Almost seems too good to be true, but the reviews are good and so I'm ordering it on Friday.


----------



## DualGnosis

Does anyone else get really horny at work?

I don't know if it's just me, but being stuck on a desk for 8 hours, sometimes without my boss around, just drives me nuts.


----------



## Tyche

Patricia Reichardt said:


> Why did no one ever tell me throat numbing spray was a thing? Almost seems too good to be true, but ordering it on Friday.


I apologize on behalf of all women. I've never really needed it personally, but I think you were talking about trying to improve before so now I feel bad I didn't think to suggest it. Good luck :wink:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Tyche said:


> I apologize on behalf of all women. I've never really needed it personally, but I think you were talking about trying to improve before so now I feel bad I didn't think to suggest it. Good luck :wink:


Haha, I wasn't referring to anyone on here when I asked why, but thank you still  It was just the way I phrased it. And yeah, idk, it's just for being able to throat long enough for them to get off that way (or at least until they wanna do something else.) There's even a theory that if you ball your left hand into a fist, squeezing tightly around your thumb, it completely suppresses your gag reflex. Which always works when I 'practice,' but not in the actual moment. Probably because that's when I get the most nervous.

I'm thinking it's mostly a mind thing, where if you think you're gonna upchuck then you will. Either way, hoping this helps to take away that anxiety.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Being eaten out after getting fucked hard, which feels like some awesome combination of pleasure and pain (from having his tongue trace over the rawness.) He told me he could tell I was raw, too, when he was licking me. Didn't stop him.

EDIT: Jesus. Last night was so good that I don't even know what else to talk about next. He's a fucking animal. I'm sitting in the lunch room at my job with 3 other people, torturing myself thinking about it. Wish I could touch myself or better yet have him touch me X_X


----------



## 6007

Ares. 
I cannot think about anyone else and get off. 
dont even care if we have sex next time we meet. 
it isn’t about that. it’s some love sorcery, and it is the sexiest thing I’ve ever experienced. 

However. 
I have decided to go ahead and give him more passion. I was holding back a little bit, not wanting to perform. 
I feel very very inclined to consume him. I feel safer. And I think it is appropriate to do so. 
I want to make his soul cum. 

And basically make it so absolutely nothing else satisfies him. 

sounds so fun. 

God I love destroying men.


----------



## 6007

ares was in my room and we just kissed and acted all innocent for hours. 
it was crazy how exciting it was. 
then he started grabbing my ribs and teasing me so I got on him and that was the most intense and connected sex ever. It felt so good he almost came after a few minutes and I almost did also. it was insane. 

this morning things got weird for me though... started screaming daddy not sure why. 
he seemed to like it tho so that’s good


----------



## Kaznos

DualGnosis said:


> Does anyone else get really horny at work?
> 
> I don't know if it's just me, but being stuck on a desk for 8 hours, sometimes without my boss around, just drives me nuts.


I doubt it's a rare phenomenon. I used to have a lot of sexual fantasies at a former workplace. My job was boring, and well... my mind wondered away from time to time.


----------



## pwowq

Pulled out the lube, the buttplug and the slightly-bigger-than-my-cock-dildo out earlier today. I came twice in 30 minutes. Heaven for an hour.


----------



## BigApplePi

I was a virgin. I dated a girl who was a virgin.


----------



## 6007

i miss him


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Honestly? ALL I want is someone I'm comfortable with, who regularly wants to -- and makes time to -- fuck once a week. And who doesn't consistently hit me up at the last minute when they don't know what I might be doing that night, after I've told them twice now not to. Just so that I don't have to get mine by going out and doing it with someone new every week, catching everything. If I have to have sex with other people as a replacement for you being flaky as fuck, then I might as well not be having sex with you at all. 

Who'd have thought you have to play as many stupid games with someone you're just trying to fuck as with someone you have a romantic interest in? I give it two more weeks of this, tops, and then I'm moving on. I don't care how good the dick is, no one is worth waiting on.


----------



## drmiller100

I want my person. who is there. who loves me. Who puts me first.

Mom is in the hospital. One GF is trying to put togehter a sex party for her other BF. 
the other is busy at an "event' for the "community."
I had a day with some changes. big picture.

I'm lonely.


----------



## pwowq

Patricia Reichardt said:


> Honestly? ALL I want is someone I'm comfortable with, who regularly wants to -- and makes time to -- fuck once a week.


I dream of it too. Mostly because practical reason (anti-depressants) due to performance pressure and wanting to receive the most fun out of it. Trying to have sex with no mental and physical prep for me is guarantee to suck for everyone involved especially if the partner wants dick above everything.

I find it funny my mind about sex have changed a lot past few years. I'm starting to appreciate physical imperfections and all kinds of bodies, able to see the sexiness in more and more people.


----------



## 6007

i want his hair in my hands and his mouth on mine

NOW


----------



## 6007

drmiller100 said:


> I want my person. who is there. who loves me. Who puts me first.
> 
> Mom is in the hospital. One GF is trying to put togehter a sex party for her other BF.
> the other is busy at an "event' for the "community."
> I had a day with some changes. big picture.
> 
> I'm lonely.




You need emotionally responsive supportive lovers. This is unacceptable. I treat friends better than this. Do not like.


----------



## Wisteria

drmiller100 said:


> Who puts me first.


Pretty selfish don't you think?


----------



## Purrfessor

Wisteria said:


> Pretty selfish don't you think?


Well true. Only person that should put him first is him. Not even his mother should put him first. But I think he meant that he wants a meaningful loyal relationship with someone...


----------



## Wisteria

Stelliferous said:


> Well true. Only person that should put him first is him. Not even his mother should put him first. But I think he meant that he wants a meaningful loyal relationship with someone...


idk i think there a reason behind the way people phrase things.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

My upper back is so sensitive, starting at the back of my neck on the trapezius. I love to lay down on my stomach and have my partner kiss, lick, suck, and chew on my shoulders and upper back until I'm covered in red marks. I'm glad it's no longer swimsuit season! The muscles lock up and involuntarily spasm from the sensation, and it sends so much lightning down my spine. After a session, I can't move or speak for several minutes. I just lie there, still and panting, eyes wide. I've come to the conclusion that it's a sensory overload and my nerves stay fried for a little while. I don't know why it feels so good.


----------



## 6007

Realizing getting myself off when we are apart made me sad this morning. 
I was with him in my mind, and I could see him clearly, I came and now my body feels wonderful. 
But my heart feels sad. 
I can go see him this weekend, and I almost don’t want to. Because we will have to part again, and that is making me sad.


----------



## 6007

he has never ever asked me to help him cum remotely.
we were discussing living together and cuddling and apparently, that gave him massive boners because he wrote
"um... sorry to change topics, but could you send me a picture of your breasts? I have this insane need to cum for you right now."
Me being me I was like _yes baby_
and sent a picture, and a video.
with a request _
audio please_
and then like magic a few minutes later a lovely audioclip came (ha) my way.
Lord, what did I ever do to FINALLY deserve and receive a man who is both fun sexually AND emotionally available.
This bitch wants to marry me and if he plays his cards right
fuck. yes.
***********
I wonder if this weekend we could, or should, try cutting. We have all the time in the world, seems pointless to rush, but the idea of lying on the floor in an empty house and playing with sharp objects and bleeding and fucking sounds incredibly fun.
Or maybe bring my paddle. Hm. hmmmmmmmmm.
Nah. No paddle. Just hands for now. Gotta warm a guy up. So his heart is safe. And soul too.

Oh god what I REALLY want is to just sit facing each other and stare for like 15 minutes at his eyes and nothing else and touch hands. oh god. 

this man. fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq he is so fucking sexy


----------



## Zosio

Can't help but wonder if that little ass-graze when we were walking around was accidental or not. 

Sure as hell better of been. I don't have time for this nonsense.


----------



## 6007

when i was getting a massage, the guy was digging so deep into my ass cheeks at one point his fingers were padded against my pussy. I was wearing long spandex pants, but I could feel one point his fingers were near my asshole too. it was so fucking weird, I have neved had someone get that close to touching me through my clothes on intimate areas. 

I then watched the guy next to me get his massage, and his tech did NOT dig in his ass cheeks at all with his hands. 
which i thought was interesting


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I pretty much always have sex in the same positions, which I never get bored with because if something feels that good, I have no real reason to. Plus, after all the foreplay, I have no patience for trying different moves. Because if they fail, then it was just a waste of everything built up until that point and it leaves me frustrated.

My only concern is that the people I fuck get bored doing the same, even though they insist they don't.

@drmiller100 any thoughts?


----------



## 6007

when a personal trainer tells you your body is perfect, it’s hard not to feel good
esp when your self proclaimed “problem” areas are what he’s like
omg your ass is amazing

fuq fuq fuq


----------



## 6007

Patricia Reichardt said:


> I pretty much always have sex in the same positions, which I never get bored with because if something feels that good, I have no real reason to. Plus, after all the foreplay, I have no patience for trying different moves. Because if they fail, then it was just a waste of everything built up until that point and it leaves me frustrated.
> 
> My only concern is that the people I fuck get bored doing the same, even though they insist they don't.


um hi. you are providing a pussy, right? and a little enthusiasm? if so, you’re good.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

I'm honestly not sure why this turns me on. I've never tried it before ever. I'd love to try it though when I do find a serious boyfriend again and if he's up for it. Pegging a guy turns me on for some reason and this is something I'd love to do. Given that my sexuality is open and that I was with a woman before, I think my fetishes are opening up a lot more. This didn't start turning me on until last year or so. This is something I want to try. Believe I just have to find a guy who is open minded like I am when it comes to sex. I'm always up to trying new things and wanting to explore, especially in the bedroom. Anytime I think of this, it arouses me.


----------



## drmiller100

Patricia Reichardt said:


> I pretty much always have sex in the same positions, which I never get bored with because if something feels that good, I have no real reason to. Plus, after all the foreplay, I have no patience for trying different moves. Because if they fail, then it was just a waste of everything built up until that point and it leaves me frustrated.
> 
> My only concern is that the people I fuck get bored doing the same, even though they insist they don't.
> 
> @*drmiller100* any thoughts?


Communicate. Ask. 
I've fucked a few ladies, in a few positions. When all done, I have two favorite positions - me on my back, her riding me. When she gets tired of grinding, I roll her over onto her back, put her feet up around my ears and pound her. 

Foreplay. Now that can take a LOT of variety.


----------



## 6007

just realized ALL of my male friends are Dad types. 
I am a Dad magnet. 
This is weird. 

This is is especially weird because Ares is a Daddy type and I just realized I am fucking into that. 

wtf


----------



## drmiller100

huna said:


> just realized ALL of my male friends are Dad types.
> I am a Dad magnet.


Well Hello little girl!!!!

Have you been a good girl?


----------



## 6007

drmiller100 said:


> Well Hello little girl!!!!
> 
> Have you been a good girl?


I have. I always am though. People pleaser, cannot help it.


----------



## drmiller100

huna said:


> I have. I always am though. People pleaser, cannot help it.


smiles...... The vast majority of little girls want to be good. 

I've been a daddy for a few. Huge protection instinct.


----------



## 6007

Dad friend bought me pizza today for no reason, and I was playing with his daughter who is two and I realized oh crap I am old enough to be her mom... but I *felt* like we were sisters. that was awkward. he is only 49 years old and I full on felt like I was 14. it was such a weird moment. So so weird. And he has zero attraction to me as far as I can see, but he acts like a dad and I find it strange. I am older than his fuckin wife.


----------



## 6007

drmiller100 said:


> smiles...... The vast majority of little girls want to be good.
> 
> I've been a daddy for a few. Huge protection instinct.


that makes me want to cry. everyone needs a daddy. gdi. I was ditched by both my fathers and it sucked ass


----------



## drmiller100

huna said:


> everyone needs a daddy. \


Hugs..... You are certainly not alone. Lots of little girls want a daddy.


----------



## 6007

drmiller100 said:


> Hugs..... You are certainly not alone. Lots of little girls want a daddy.


it’s new to me. 
I was the Daddy until recently. It is quite awkward to feel this way to be blunt.


----------



## 6007

Staring at him on videochat was amazing. He’s so beautiful. So beautiful. 
I don’t think it’s his face, although it is wonderful. 
it is like I am seeing his soul or something, I don’t understand it. 
But the attraction grow and grows, I am scared to see him this weekend. 
Last time we had sex so many times I felt very attached and the come down hurt. 
Part of me doesn’t want to go see him because I want to avoid that pain. 
But then I avoid the pleasure too. 
Arg. 
I listened to our clips and got off and it made me sad again. So funny. 
Beginning to think I am an emotional masochist, addicted to pain.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

The reason I might always be confused sexually, is that despite me usually being attracted to men, when I'm horny and desperate to do something it doesn't really matter to me what someone's gender is. At that point I'm just craving something physical, period. My first choice is almost always men regardless. 

I also stop caring about who is touching who. It's no longer as important to me that I'm getting off as it is that I'm relieving the tension some kind of way.

I think it's partly that men are easier for me, though. I've found that women aren't usually as forward. I really don't like being teased when I'm already in that state whether it's intentional or not. With a guy it's much more apparent if he wants to fuck or not.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

The last time I had sex was really awkward, because for some reason I was feeling extremely body conscious. We had also tried doing it with the lights on for the first time in forever, and I was stone cold sober. As I may have mentioned before, I'm not a small woman. I'm nowhere near overweight but I carry a lot of weight in the lower half of my body. Which might not seem like a bad thing -- he seems to like it enough -- but I'm not very toned at the same time. So I do get anxious with lights blaring on me. 

So anyway, today while I was out shopping, I got a new black lace bra and a couple lace thongs. I tried them on when I got home and I think I look pretty good. My hope is that they'll make me feel attractive enough around him so that I won't feel the need to hide it anymore.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

Thicc girls are hot. BBWs, pawgs... more cushion for the pushin'! Gimme curves anyday!

_(To be fair, I don't really have a strong preference. I just wanna be provocative.)_


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Thicc girls are hot. BBWs, pawgs... more cushion for the pushin'! Gimme curves anyday!
> 
> _(To be fair, I don't really have a strong preference. I just wanna be provocative.)_


Ty  I dunno if I'm big enough to fall into that category but I'm bigger than a lot of women I know. So that's really nice to hear.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

My ass hurts from getting pounded earlier tonight and I love it.


----------



## DualGnosis

I didn't realize how great a tight vagina felt, until I had sex with a chick that has a tight vagina. Not to mention the fact that I'm apparently the first guy she's ever came on during sex. I give myself props.


I will say the downside is I think that it's so tight, it caused blood to clog in my genitals giving me a high level of discomfort in my balls the day after. Was it worth it? I think so. 

She also gives great head and love bites, which is always a plus.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

Embracing who you are, what you need, and what you want will enhance the experience for both you and your partner.

Denying those things, in yourself, or your partner, will not.

This cannot be stressed enough. In most cases, kinks are not deviant behavior. The repression of them is.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I think anal is becoming a legitimate kink for me. I asked for it in my own timid way last night, which caused him to admit that he'd been wanting to again for a while (the last time we did it before that was a little over a month ago.) 

It started to hurt this time, and I didn't tell him because I knew I'd heal/I wanted him to keep enjoying himself. But honestly, the thought in the back of my head that just maybe he knew how sore it was making me but that perhaps he felt too good to stop (even though I know that wasn't the case....lol,) is so hot. I just wanted him to keep using me. So if I had to act like I was okay to make that happen, so be it. 

Also, since he'd run out of lube, he got his dick wet by grinding it between my legs from behind me. I was so soaked we could hear all the sounds his movement made. So fucking good. 

The best moments when we fuck in general are just when I hear him fully losing himself in what I'm doing to him, or what he's taking from me. I do still get plenty of my own pleasure. I think it's just more of a mental turn on for me, when I know he's having his own fun. I'd like to work more on becoming pretty much just a shell in bed, with seemingly the only parts of my brain working being my primal instincts and whatever keeps me subservient.


----------



## drmiller100

Patricia Reichardt said:


> I I'd like to work more on becoming pretty much just a shell in bed,.


A hole to be used....... Smiles.......


----------



## 6007

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Thicc girls are hot. BBWs, pawgs... more cushion for the pushin'! Gimme curves anyday!
> 
> _(To be fair, I don't really have a strong preference. I just wanna be provocative.)_


why is this perspective provovative to you, if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## 6007

My sweet little Ares was biting my shoulders as hard as he could and was fucking me, and I started screaming
USE ME
and it actually made him unable to finish. LOL. 
my bad. 
I had to explain later I meant use me to cum. 
His feelings were sort of hurt. 
He is so fucking sweet and adorable it makes me melt. 
But later I got to choke him and shove my thumbs in his mouth and scream cum for me now! and he did, like a good boy. 

So that was nice. 

Poor Daddy. He doesn’t like using me up. Hopefully I can work on that or if not find some other way to get him to bruise me up and defile me. He is so sweet and lovely. He looks amazing when he is into it, smiling, laughing, eyes rolling up, thrashing his head around, clutching me. And when he cums he fucking salivates everywhere and growls. He fucking drooled all over me several times which was quite fun. 

I hope I get to fuck him with toys at some point. He is so much fun. I want to see how far we can go.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

huna said:


> why is this perspective provovative to you, if you don’t mind me asking?


To me, it's not. But I think generally speaking, societal it could be. *shrugs* As a man with a teddy bear type body, I'm acutely aware of how... niche that is, overall. I dunno.

Just wanted to show my support and fly in the face of shallowness, I guess. :laughing:


----------



## 6007

really wish i had more bruises 
i fucking miss him

i wonder if he will let me paddle him soon 
the riding crop was fun. hm.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

My partner was able to push my buttons in all the right ways, and now he's created a monster. I will be seeing him again this evening.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

He says I taste like sauvignon blanc, his favorite wine.


----------



## 6007

well
this morning was intense.
duration, emotion, all of it.
Not sure how I feel about it.
it was very good, it was my idea, it was just intense even by my standards. and I see myself becoming more and more addicted to him.
yesterday I played mommy, and he was weirded out by how much he liked it. today he played uncle and i was very very little. 
not sure why this happens, exactly. but for whatever reason we both like it.he said he wonders how he never played games like these before. I mean, I never have either. so... it's interesting certainly.
plus he looks so so so good when he gets into it.
yesterday we fought a little too. i slapped him, he slapped me, shoved me on the bed twice. not sure why but I loved that too.
good god, how did I ever have sex with anyone else. this man is so much fun.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I was getting off on some of my memories + a video I was watching, and I started fantasizing. In my fantasy, my friend was ramming me from behind, and some person I just made up in my mind had his cock shoved in my face. The person told me that no matter what, I wasn't allowed to stop sucking until they said so. And if I paused just for a second to moan or something, they forced it back inside my open mouth. That was the last thing I thought of right before I came. Felt even better than usual. I need to be dominated hella bad

The friend in my thoughts is only remotely like that once he's wasted. He drinks too much already, though (he just doesn't get wasted that often,) so I wouldn't ask him to do it lol. v.v


----------



## Firelily

when the moon is full, i like to get dirty.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I am getting to the point where I'm just thinking of just going to have casual sex because I have been incredibly lonely and sexually frustrated for many years and I almost can't take it anymore. I've been crying a lot lately, the only thing is would I take it or would I regret it? As INFPs usually don't engage in sexual activities with somebody they don't love and I've read about regrets from other INFPs doing this. It is also getting incredibly fucking annoying that when I uhh........ Masturbate that I can't make any damn noise at all because I live at home AND my parents and my brothers room are practically next to mine. Also from a Christian perspective, if I do go out and engage in this situation apparently I would be rebelling against God, because I am doing this deliberately, he forgives us for our sins, but would he if I'm basically, 'sorry-not-sorry'. Also since I am not sexually active I have never had need for 'the pill', if I ever did this, how the hell am I supposed to hide this from my family? And another awkward thing is I don't drive so its not like I can just drive off and be like, "Lol cya going to my friends house". Well I could using public transport but the annoying thing is I couldn't do it often because of how long it would take to travel around, and because my parents know my friends and how often I _don't_ see them because they are genuinely busy with work etc all the time (hospitality friends, crazy ass and irregular hours.). Could possibly raise suspicion. However in saying all of this, with casual sex, sometimes (some) people don't care how butt ugly you may be, I don't really want to feel like a thing to be used and discarded. I would only do something like this with somebody I find attractive at least, so I hope it would be the same for them.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Not sure where to write this.
Does anyone else dress or turn their appearance into what you find attractive in other people, more specifically the opposite gender? I have noticed this to a be a thing with myself. I like a certain outfit on a guy, I would wear it, I find somebody attractive? I might get a a similar haircut. I also like cross dressing/cosplaying for this reason also. 
Not quite sure why I do this but I do. 
Its like some weird fetish.
Maybe its just me though lol.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

More than anything, right now I'm just craving that moment when I feel him slowly pushing into me. Up until he's all in and I feel full (which is a whole other world in itself.)

Next time I do it, I'm gonna ask the guy to enter me as slow as is possible without ruining it.

------------

LOL I initially posted this in the INFP Stream of Consciousness thread on accident. Don't ban me, I'm mostly harmless.


----------



## Mick Travis

Sex is a trap.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

Men with dark eyes and hair is extremely sexy to me. 
It's always aroused me. Playing with his hair as we make sweet love. I keep daydreaming about this often when I'm alone at night. It just keeps relying inside my mind.


----------



## GlitterHues

My fiancé is best sexual partner and match I’ve had in my life, by far.
I am bisexual; have dated women.. and my biggest same sex crushes/would do stuff to in an alternate universe in celebrity land are Bella Hadid, Halsey, Any dark haired celebrity female with big blue or similar coloured eyes basically. 
I have had a friends with benefits before. He was an asshole though, so not even really a friend and it turned out awful.


----------



## TranquilMindGun

kagemitsu said:


> Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? :shocked:


I heard eating pineapple, the gent with the sperm, not the sucker.


----------



## 6007

took video.
good lord is he handsome, and gives no fucks about being filmed.


----------



## pwowq

kagemitsu said:


> Now I'm curious, how do you exactly improve the taste of sperm? :shocked:


Ejaculate at least once per day. "Fresh" semen doesn't have that rancid odour to it.
Keep yourself hydrated for a few days.
Eat plenty of raw moist fruit for a few days.
Avoid salt.


----------



## TranquilMindGun

a man's forearms.


----------



## DualGnosis

I can say with dignity, that I'm an absolute failure at No Nut November. But that's not what I'm posting about.

I had a dream last night in which I was at a cafe and I noticed an old friend of mine from Japan working there. She approached me and we had a simple conversation about something. And I always knew in the back of my mind that she liked me (in person). She was looking really pretty this time, like more than I remembered her actually being and for some reason she jumped on my lap and we started making out on a couch. I don't know why, but I told her I would be right back.

So I left and for some reason I see this blonde, older lady and I think she was asking for help or something. She puts a blanket over the two of us and she unzips part of her jacket which revealed her nipples. And I started licking them. She was getting turned on and I think we were about to have sex when I remembered that my Japanese friend was still waiting for me. 

And so I took off the blanket and walked towards my friend. The blonde lady was still following me when I met up again with my friend. She pushed me back on the couch and we started making out again. 

And that's when my alarm went off. Meaning I had to get up and go to work. I know it's not a normal sexual confession, but I think something's up with my sex drive. It's been completely over the top recently.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Honestly, for my birthday, all I want him to do is suck on my tits until my eyes roll back inside my head and then take me. But instead I have to go see all my friends tomorrow, including him, and spend a few hours in the bar before I can even see if there's any chance I might get some after. V.V Like I know I should be more excited just to party, and I WILL have fun regardless. It's just that it's been two or three weeks and I already feel like I'm dying lol.

I know he knows I think about it when he's around. He stopped in to see me at work on his way to the train station (which is next to my building) a month or so back, then teased me the time we had sex after that saying "You were thinking about it when you saw me, weren't you?" Why do I gotta play these dumb games ;_; if I get drunk enough I might just put my hand on his dick under the table. The worst he can do is tell me no.


----------



## mizz

:frustrating:


----------



## Wellsy




----------



## 6007

he gave me a nipple orgasm last time I saw him. omg. he is so fucking good. 
and he let me eat his ass which was amazing, especially because he suggested it. I was like yes please. unfortunately the plug was too large and he got nervous, which means he needs even more stimulation I think, but regardless it was wonderful. I used my teeth a little and he responded very positively to being bitten in addition to rimming. Good god this man, what a man. Am so excited to explore him more and hopefully discover more pleasure in him. He already discovered ways to make me scream, by squeezing my ribs. Omg it feels so fucking good. I swear to god my entire body is wired for pleasure. He makes my body feel so good.


----------



## Mmmm

huna said:


> he gave me a nipple orgasm last time I saw him. omg. ...I swear to god my entire body is wired for pleasure. He makes my body feel so good.


I'm so jealous! I would love to experience a nipplegasm, it's on the bucket list for sure.h:


----------



## Purrfessor

I was offered to be a sugar baby. I just found it too strange, someone giving money to me. I can't keep my sanity in the process so it's a no go, since I can't wrap my head around the idea of someone actually giving me money. I've had to work for every penny i got, whether people believe it or not. Yes it's work when I pay back my mother through other means more emotional than financial. It's obligation to pay back that gets me doing things for her instead of for myself.


----------



## 6007

Mmmm said:


> I'm so jealous! I would love to experience a nipplegasm, it's on the bucket list for sure.h:


I had just heard of it, and didn't expect it to happen. Then a few days later whatever he was doing was... woah. It was so intense and felt amazing.


----------



## Aridela

TranquilMindGun said:


> I heard eating pineapple, the gent with the sperm, not the sucker.


Sweet fruit in general.


----------



## Aridela

Armeen Arlerrt said:


> Not sure where to write this.
> Does anyone else dress or turn their appearance into what you find attractive in other people, more specifically the opposite gender? I have noticed this to a be a thing with myself. I like a certain outfit on a guy, I would wear it, I find somebody attractive? I might get a a similar haircut. I also like cross dressing/cosplaying for this reason also.
> Not quite sure why I do this but I do.
> Its like some weird fetish.
> Maybe its just me though lol.


Casual sex doesn't have to be a degrading act. 

Noone uses you unless you allow them to use you. You have urges, it's absolutely normal. Jesus has never said anything about sex being wrong, either. Don't confuse doctrine with actual scripture. 

Your situation is difficult as you live with your parents still. No need to go on the pill, but if you think it would help alleviate your worries, you could persuade your doctor to prescribe it for health reasons (like acne, or PCOS). Learning how to drive would help a bunch too, but there're other options. Like staying with a friend for the night (obviously that would be a front). 

I get what you're saying with the clothing too. I do dress the way I like seeing men dress, but that's more the style I like anyway. Never liked guys who are too dressed up/preppy. I am more of a rock chick myself.


----------



## drmiller100

I had lunch with an ex today. Wonderful sweet girl. She walked into the restaurant and I remembered those huge big boobs, and how she'd do this most beautiful shake/shudder when she came hard.
I hugged her, and she smells soooooo nice...................
I told her she should dump her current boyf and date me.

Sigh. We have a date for next Monday to fuck the shit out of each other. She and her boyf have an open relationship, so he'll know and he's ok with it.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I was bored and at home sick last night, so I did the bdsm test (at bdsmtest.org) for the first time in a couple years and got these top 6 results. I couldn't do top 5 since the last two were tied:

70% Submissive
57% Masochist
56% Rope bunny
53% Non-monogamist
48% Primal (Prey)
48% Switch

I think they were pretty low percentages compared to other people's due to the fact that I've never been able to have much actual experience. Other than being called a good girl in bed by guys who weren't super into it, just as a courtesy to me lol. And I only found out I was a masochist when I realized I like being choked while getting fucked from behind.

Only thing was, I don't know if there's a name for my biggest fetish which tops d/s for me, if you can even call it a fetish. I thought it was primal, but the way they described primal was "the prey does anything to get away from their predator," and that's not it for me. I describe primal as both partners using one another's bodies just to get off, with no feelings attached, no eye contact, and no communication other than the sounds they naturally make. I guess as soon as I have a name for that, it'll make it a lot easier to explain to partners what I'm into and why.


----------



## drmiller100

Patricia Reichardt said:


> Only thing was, I don't know if there's a name for my biggest fetish which tops d/s for me, if you can even call it a fetish. I thought it was primal, but the way they described primal was "the prey does anything to get away from their predator," and that's not it for me. I describe primal as both partners using one another's bodies just to get off, with no feelings attached, no eye contact, and no communication other than the sounds they naturally make. I guess as soon as I have a name for that, it'll make it a lot easier to explain to partners what I'm into and why.


Primal encompasses a lot of things depending on the people. Primal is a good name for it. 

Raw fucking is another. 

FOr me, I don't do the predator/prey thing. I don't do the animal thing. I do like to play with toy like a cat plays with a toy, teasing it, it giving it hope, making it squeak and beg. I call myself Primal.


----------



## DualGnosis

drmiller100 said:


> Sigh. We have a date for next Monday to fuck the shit out of each other. She and her boyf have an open relationship, so he'll know and he's ok with it.


Open relationships are honestly one of the weirdest things for me. I fucked a girl on her bed once, while her partner was sleeping on the couch in the living room. It was one of the most uncomfortable nights I've ever had. Sex was great though, but jesus, the thought of someone else fucking my girl while I sleep on the couch, just pisses me off. I don't understand it, just like I don't understand cuckold porn.

But to each their own I suppose. I'm scheduled for another session with this girl too. At least this time I'll know what's coming.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I found out that, if I'm right about what I currently perceive my tritype to be (621,) then it's made up entirely of the 3 Compliant/service-oriented types. I wonder if that might help explain why I like to be that way in bed. That'd be hilarious.

Also I really need to get laid. Because I could feel my FWB starting to be interested in someone, I had told him [nicely] that if he wants to do anything, I need him to be the one to initiate it. And he hasn't mentioned anything about it for the last couple weeks, so I think it's probably done with; he usually hits me up at the beginning of each week. I'm giving him until the end of the month and then it won't matter either way because I definitely need someone who's more consistent than once a month. 

I'm going on a date with this customer I met at work this Friday. My hope is that even if nothing romantic comes from it, he might still be cool to shoot the shit with which usually turns into other things for me lol.


----------



## pwowq

I love to sit on her chest, my legs holding down her arms and force my cock down her mouth.

* *





She says it's hot AF.


----------



## Tropes

Sometimes when I look at porn, I can't help but hold my breath at those big stunning beautiful gorgeous... 

* *




Apartments & villas



The curves, the angles, those layout, how the light shines on them... Fantastic.


----------



## 6007

he is just so sweet

so so sweet and repressed and decent and good and such a dork 

god it is so hot


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

When you're so horny that you literally just think about what their cock looks like and you get hungry.


----------



## Queen of Cups

That dominant type 8 energy


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

pwowq said:


> I love to sit on her chest, my legs holding down her arms and force my cock down her mouth.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She says it's hot AF.


An old FWB used to do this. I read and had awesome flashbacks. Thanks lol


----------



## Firelily

Darkest NiTe said:


> I had a threesome last night with my girlfriend and a lady we met on an app.
> 
> She just ended a 10 year relationship about 3 weeks ago, so she wanted to 'get crazy.'
> 
> We had drinks Thursday night, and then she said, 'guys, I look you guys, I don't think we need to mess around anymore. Lets get this thing scheduled!'
> 
> She came over, and it was awkward at first. There was no easy way to get her into the bedroom. We talked for more than an hour.
> 
> Then, we got to the bedroom, my girlfriend initiated, and it just naturally unfolded from there. It was MAGICAL, and today, I feel like a god.
> 
> Craziest thing I've ever done sexually.
> 
> My girlfriend and I are extremely kinky and shared some of our kinks with the lady. She says she wants to learn!


you seen to share a lot about your grilfrend
are there any thoughts you have that you would be willing to share


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Sorry for posting so much. It's just that it's coming up on another full month without sex, and I feel like I'm going through withdrawal lol. Posting here reflecting on stuff helps ease it for me

I'm just recalling little shit at random times during the day now. Like I was in Walmart just a bit ago, and out of nowhere I thought about the last time he entered me from the front. I had begged him to fuck me because he had just been fingering me and sucking my tits at the same time. I know I was soaking. The look he gave me after he basically slid right into me, though. He was looking me straight in my eyes at the very moment he fell all the way in, and I got to see how it felt all over his face. All while feeling my own amazing relief after all the anticipation. 

So yeah..my brain is my worst enemy right now lol. I really DON'T feel like putting in the effort to actually meet up and try to 'get comfortable' with any of the guys I've been talking to lately, but I'm getting so fucking desperate.


----------



## Mmmm

@hufflepunk If you feel like sharing, how did the date go with the customer that asked you out from work? I take it from your last post, not well?


----------



## Kudos03

hufflepunk said:


> Sorry for posting so much. It's just that it's coming up on another full month without sex, and I feel like I'm going through withdrawal lol. Posting here reflecting on stuff helps ease it for me
> 
> I'm just recalling little shit at random times during the day now. Like I was in Walmart just a bit ago, and out of nowhere I thought about the last time he entered me from the front. I had begged him to fuck me because he had just been fingering me and sucking my tits at the same time. I know I was soaking. The look he gave me after he basically slid right into me, though. He was looking me straight in my eyes at the very moment he fell all the way in, and I got to see how it felt all over his face. All while feeling my own amazing relief after all the anticipation.
> 
> So yeah..my brain is my worst enemy right now lol. I really DON'T feel like putting in the effort to actually meet up and try to 'get comfortable' with any of the guys I've been talking to lately, but I'm getting so fucking desperate.


Sorry for that actually, being a virgin myself I realise that its hard to kinda control situations when the times are rough (really sorry if i said anything offensive) and I also understand that sharing always makes ourselves feel lightweighted.

So always try to share whatever kind of hard stories you have, at least I'll be here to support anyone at any problems they're having, and also maybe I'll also share some stories of myself with you all if you're interested.

I pray and wish that you may get what your heart desires and would like a reply from you aswell. Have a wonderful day xx

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## VoodooDolls

haha, weird, sometimes i think dicks are sexy, but i'm disgusted by thinking of homosexual sex, all respect to the **** community, it's just not for me.
besides that, not much to reveal, i was rejected once by a guy, i asked him for a kiss because i had never tried it and he said smth like dude sell yourself better. that's it.
i have always been into girls, the rest is funny curiosity.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Mmmm said:


> @hufflepunk If you feel like sharing, how did the date go with the customer that asked you out from work? I take it from your last post, not well?


Thank you for asking. Eh, he's very sexy and probably would be great in bed from an objective standpoint. But he talked relentlessly about himself. Outweighed any potential he might have had for me. 

I much prefer guys who don't feel the need to advertise their skills and whatever. Big dick energy and all that lol

--------
@Kudos03 -- nice of you to say. I'm just being a spoiled brat, though, lol. No one should take me seriously.


----------



## Kudos03

hufflepunk said:


> Thank you for asking. Eh, he's very sexy and probably would be great in bed from an objective standpoint. But he talked relentlessly about himself. Outweighed any potential he might have had for me.
> 
> I much prefer guys who don't feel the need to advertise their skills and whatever. Big dick energy and all that lol
> 
> --------
> @Kudos03 -- nice of you to say. I'm just being a spoiled brat, though, lol. No one should take me seriously.


Couldn't care less anyway

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fischer

I really want to have sex with a boy but I don't know where to even start :blushed:


----------



## Kudos03

Fischer said:


> I really want to have sex with a boy but I don't know where to even start :blushed:


*A virgin boy(me) reads that*

*gets jelaous and needy*  

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Just got off the phone with a dom I met on Fet. He seems easygoing and nice af. I was definitely awkward at times but he didn't seem to care at all. In fact his exact words were "Your awkwardness would probably get to be really cute." Sexy as hell lol. 

I don't wanna overthink it or get too excited lol. Just gonna say, that was a lot less scary than I thought it would be. And I didn't even feel my usual pressure, for the fact that he was okay with me saying I have no interest in anything romantic. He said he's had a lot of subs who he never had anything become emotional with, for long periods of time, simply because he just likes the prospect of training them. So at least now I know that's a thing people do/that I don't have to be dating someone to have a sexual commitment to them.


----------



## Kudos03

hufflepunk said:


> Just got off the phone with a dom I met on Fet. He seems easygoing and nice af. I was definitely awkward at times but he didn't seem to care at all. In fact his exact words were "Your awkwardness would probably get to be really cute." Sexy as hell lol.
> 
> I don't wanna overthink it or get too excited lol. Just gonna say, that was a lot less scary than I thought it would be. And I didn't even feel my usual pressure, for the fact that he was okay with me saying I have no interest in anything romantic. He said he's had a lot of subs who he never had anything become emotional with, for long periods of time, simply because he just likes the prospect of training them. So at least now I know that's a thing people do/that I don't have to be dating someone to have a sexual commitment to them.


And there you go our girl @hufflepunk in with another banger of a story! How's his personality mate?

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Kudos03 said:


> And there you go our girl @hufflepunk in with another banger of a story! How's his personality mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


Well we only talked for an hour so I don't wanna pretend like I know everything about him. But he works for a hospital and it seems like he puts a lot of emphasis on being protective of people (which is a big reason why he feels like he's a dom, he said.) Overall just seems like a pretty chill person who just wants to have fun. And very non-judgmental/accepting, which is the main thing I look for.


----------



## Kudos03

hufflepunk said:


> Well we only talked for an hour so I don't wanna pretend like I know everything about him. But he works for a hospital and it seems like he puts a lot of emphasis on being protective of people (which is a big reason why he feels like he's a dom, he said.) Overall just seems like a pretty chill person who just wants to have fun. And very non-judgmental/accepting, which is the main thing I look for.


Thats awesome!! That means our girl might get a new boifriend!! congratulations girl

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Kudos03 said:


> Thats awesome!! That means our girl might get a new boifriend!! congratulations girl
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


Lol maybe not all that, but, I currently have good feelings about it nonetheless. And thank you   appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Kudos03

hufflepunk said:


> Lol maybe not all that, but, I currently have good feelings about it nonetheless. And thank you   appreciate it greatly.


You're welcome you seem to be a very nice girl im pretty surprised that you dont have a boyfriend yet

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Kudos03 said:


> You're welcome you seem to be a very nice girl im pretty surprised that you dont have a boyfriend yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


I'm not always nice lol, though I thank you again. But I don't know, I don't believe in dating just to date. I like to just have things fall very naturally into relationships, starting as friends always, and that seems to be a bit of a lost concept. Seems like it's all "Oh you're hot, and we have like 2 things in common. I'm single, how 'bout you?"

Also I'm a bit tipsy sending this, so sorry if I'm kind of rambly. I should stop posting here unless it's sex related, anyway. Here's a picture of a Dick to stay on topic:


----------



## Kudos03

hufflepunk said:


> I'm not always nice lol, though I thank you again. But I don't know, I don't believe in dating just to date. I like to just have things fall very naturally into relationships, starting as friends always, and that seems to be a bit of a lost concept.
> 
> Also I'm a bit tipsy sending this, so sorry if I'm kind of rambly. I should stop posting here unless it's sex related, anyway. Here's a picture of a dick to stay on topic:


Hilarious + cool + nice, can we be like friends...? Id love to hear more stuff from you 

P.s how do turtles communiate with each other?
With shell phones.

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

So I actually have a recent valid confession to post here.

Ever since my last Ex who I fell for hard, I have tried multiple times to look for a fresh start. 2 different times I met a chick on a dating app, went to hang out with them, and did some borderline sexual stuff before coming to the determination that I don't want to do it and trying to get back home as soon a possible. It never transpires to a real sex act even tho I very easily could make it happen in these situations.

At this point in my life I am trying to get by, by being a lone wolf all on my own. Just me, myself, and I. Some part of me likes this new way if life, but the old me kicks in whenever I see a woman I wish I could get involved with but don't have the courage to put up the risk of getting hurt all over again. I have just passionate feelings and vivid imagination for envisioning what I would do to that person.

But I hit this brick wall, I can't risk it.


----------



## Kudos03

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> So I actually have a recent valid confession to post here.
> 
> Ever since my last Ex who I fell for hard, I have tried multiple times to look for a fresh start. 2 different times I met a chick on a dating app, went to hang out with them, and did some borderline sexual stuff before coming to the determination that I don't want to do it and trying to get back home as soon a possible. It never transpires to a real sex act even tho I very easily could make it happen in these situations.
> 
> At this point in my life I am trying to get by, by being a lone wolf all on my own. Just me, myself, and I. Some part of me likes this new way if life, but the old me kicks in whenever I see a woman I wish I could get involved with but don't have the courage to put up the risk of getting hurt all over again. I have just passionate feelings and vivid imagination for envisioning what I would do to that person.
> 
> But I hit this brick wall, I can't risk it.


I understand that pain of confusion man, you see the fact is that our mind tends to be at unrest. It always wants this, it always wants that. This happens for every human. The mind wants things without knowing it's consequence. But then again you have your conscience mate. You know what's right for you. You know what's wrong for you. But when youre confused, listen to your heart. Not your mind. Numb your mind and in a quiet environment ask yourself by keeping hands on your heart. What is it in life that actually you want? A beautiful wife and children? A successful life socially and familially? Whatever it maybe. There are certain steps to achieve this you know. You just need to be focused and concentrated on life man. That's all 

Hope you have a wonderful day man

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## 6007

horny married guy tried really hard to make me his lover and I was having none.
it was, at the very least, an _interesting_ experience for me.
I didn't anticipate his attraction to me, for starters. He is a cool customer and felt "unavailable."
After chatting for a few days I finally asked
_are you married._
_Yes._
Hah red hot hell no.

And in attempting to seduce me, he didn't seem to try to figure out what I want or like in any... hm... calculated and sincere way. It was all : throw this at her, she will like it.

Finally I was like
do you like pegging?

he was like, um no. I don't like rimming either.

Hah boy what?

No wonder you don't turn me on, your mind isn't "right." We don't resonate.

And also, I learned dick pics leave me cold. Also useful to know.

It's good when the unexpected can be illuminating.

Trying to adjust to Ares. We have been together a few days.
This morning he was squeezing and biting me, and devouring my breasts and then he stopped and went back to work.
I was like

ummmmm

He is being very careful with his body, and is afraid of how much sex and sexual expression impacts his body, which is fragile.
It will be interesting to see how this shakes out. If anything, I think it will keep things interesting and intimate in ways that will end up serving the connection.

I love how pale he is, and the contrast with his dark brown eyes and hair. His gaze is almost, almost, like a predatory animal, and I think if his eyes were lighter he would be scary looking. Brown eyes are so trustworthy and warm, and not offputting even when they stare.

Although to be fair, I love being stared at. Particularly in the eyes.

I was looking at him today and wanted to actually tear him to pieces and eat his heart. I have never felt this way before. I want to taste his blood, and I love when he claws me and bites me, and is a little too rough. I want to almost dig though his pores and find his soul. I want to touch everything about him, even that which cannot be touched, and I want to consume him completely. And then start the process all over again.

Little things do genuinely intimidate me at present. I have never shared space with a man I feel this way about for longer than a weekend. I have no idea how this will translate in a committed relationship. Is this sustainable? 

Mind wants logic and answers and says
nothing is sustainable; all is subject to decay
Mind also says
energy is renewable; that which decays nourishes new growth

Spirit says
I will show you what mind cannot even grasp.
This is the way: walk it. See what you find.
This man will teach you things you don't even know are possible.
Do. You. Dare. To. Proceed?

I am not in the general sense submissive. But I rather like the idea of belonging to this one man, being enslaved by him, and enslaving him, having him on his knees for me, and us, above all things external to him, me, us. He must come first in his life, which I must as well. From an aligned mind all is possible. But for a man I belong to to elevate our connection as an actual priority, for him to crave me as a basic necessity, and to worship what we build together (as I do) seems quite a nice start. 

I wonder. 
This is a game I don't really understand and certainly cannot predict.


----------



## Kudos03

huna said:


> horny married guy tried really hard to make me his lover and I was having none.
> it was, at the very least, an _interesting_ experience for me.
> I didn't anticipate his attraction to me, for starters. He is a cool customer and felt "unavailable."
> After chatting for a few days I finally asked
> _are you married._
> _Yes._
> Hah red hot hell no.
> 
> And in attempting to seduce me, he didn't seem to try to figure out what I want or like in any... hm... calculated and sincere way. It was all : throw this at her, she will like it.
> 
> Finally I was like
> do you like pegging?
> 
> he was like, um no. I don't like rimming either.
> 
> Hah boy what?
> 
> No wonder you don't turn me on, your mind isn't "right." We don't resonate.
> 
> And also, I learned dick pics leave me cold. Also useful to know.
> 
> It's good when the unexpected can be illuminating.
> 
> Trying to adjust to Ares. We have been together a few days.
> This morning he was squeezing and biting me, and devouring my breasts and then he stopped and went back to work.
> I was like
> 
> ummmmm
> 
> He is being very careful with his body, and is afraid of how much sex and sexual expression impacts his body, which is fragile.
> It will be interesting to see how this shakes out. If anything, I think it will keep things interesting and intimate in ways that will end up serving the connection.
> 
> I love how pale he is, and the contrast with his dark brown eyes and hair. His gaze is almost, almost, like a predatory animal, and I think if his eyes were lighter he would be scary looking. Brown eyes are so trustworthy and warm, and not offputting even when they stare.
> 
> Although to be fair, I love being stared at. Particularly in the eyes.
> 
> I was looking at him today and wanted to actually tear him to pieces and eat his heart. I have never felt this way before. I want to taste his blood, and I love when he claws me and bites me, and is a little too rough. I want to almost dig though his pores and find his soul. I want to touch everything about him, even that which cannot be touched, and I want to consume him completely. And then start the process all over again.
> 
> Little things do genuinely intimidate me at present. I have never shared space with a man I feel this way about for longer than a weekend. I have no idea how this will translate in a committed relationship. Is this sustainable?
> 
> Mind wants logic and answers and says
> nothing is sustainable; all is subject to decay
> Mind also says
> energy is renewable; that which decays nourishes new growth
> 
> Spirit says
> I will show you what mind cannot even grasp.
> This is the way: walk it. See what you find.
> This man will teach you things you don't even know are possible.
> Do. You. Dare. To. Proceed?
> 
> I am not in the general sense submissive. But I rather like the idea of belonging to this one man, being enslaved by him, and enslaving him, having him on his knees for me, and us, above all things external to him, me, us. He must come first in his life, which I must as well. From an aligned mind all is possible. But for a man I belong to to elevate our connection as an actual priority, for him to crave me as a basic necessity, and to worship what we build together (as I do) seems quite a nice start.
> 
> I wonder.
> This is a game I don't really understand and certainly cannot predict.


This game is dangerous when you don't know how to play it. This game is beautifully dangerous when you know how to play it Huna. Your love has taken a major turn and it wants to unite, two souls, two hearts, two spirits and two minds.

These thoughts and feelings you have are just the stored emotions your mind holds for you.

These are just the bits of every single experience of your life that you've suffered pain from. And now, it all wants resolve through love.

It all wants peace through love.

It all wants unity and the pain to die and erase all your past experiences which made you cry.

It wants you to understand that life is all about finding the right soul and move on along the sands of time.

Because when life hurts us a little bit deep inside our hearts it breaks. But it still believes that there is someone who will build the trust for you. And that person from you perspective is ares.

And my prayers are in your name so that ares thinks the same aswell.

Then beauty of this world will enhance a little bit. A little bit of pain frommthe mass will be deleted. And the world will reveal itself more beautifully with the unity and alighnment of two beautiful souls.

I wish you luck in all your works
And I wish you love and appreciation in your life long run

Have a beautiful day

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## pwowq

Her 40 yea old ass puts every 20 year old woman I've been with to SHAME. She was laying, stomach down and ass in the air. I just had to slow down, stop and fully admire DAT ASS! It's amazing.
I'm somehow trained to associate 'let out hair' = 'she's horny'... her hair is also very sexy and very beautiful. Thankfully it's braided at work.


----------



## drmiller100

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> At this point in my life I am trying to get by, by being a lone wolf all on my own. Just me, myself, and I. Some part of me likes this new way if life, but the old me kicks in whenever I see a woman I wish I could get involved with but don't have the courage to put up the risk of getting hurt all over again. I have just passionate feelings and vivid imagination for envisioning what I would do to that person.
> 
> But I hit this brick wall, I can't risk it.


Yup. I can relate.


----------



## Tropes

A very unsexy confession: 
Test results indicate I probably need a CPAP machine, and I'm finding myself weirdly insecure about whether coming into my bedroom and seen that sort of thing by the side the bed is going to be a huge turn off.

Or maybe they'd be super pragmatic about it and go "yay no snoring!"
...Or maybe they'll have a Bane fetish.

Edit: Now I am wondering if I can use the CPAP during sex and if anything would feel different if I did that... You hear good things about erotic asphyxiation, but what would erotic respiration do?


----------



## drmiller100

Tropes said:


> A very unsexy confession:
> Test results indicate I probably need a CPAP machine,?


no snoring no dying and good sleep is worth quite a bit.


----------



## tanstaafl28

When a woman sits on one of your legs and you can feel her heat through your clothes.


----------



## Tropes

drmiller100 said:


> no snoring no dying and good sleep is worth quite a bit.


I hear your point, but... What if brain damage from oxygen deprivation is the key to happiness?


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

Tropes said:


> ...Or maybe they'll have a Bane fetish.


Yes!! Hopefully!


----------



## drmiller100

Tropes said:


> I hear your point, but... What if brain damage from oxygen deprivation is the key to happiness?


\
it is kind of a one way street. my roommate deals with TBI's all day as her job. I'll pass. 

Traumatic Brain Injury.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

We were on the phone yesterday and the topic of anal came up. He's clearly into that, but I made it obvious that my FWB is the only one I currently do it with because he makes it almost entirely painless even without any artificial lube. So then he goes into detail about the way he knows how to do it, and all that talk started getting to me. I half-jokingly told him I had to work in an hour so we should probably get off that. 

I could tell by the sound of his voice after I said that, that he already knew he had me mentally =___= I'm so easy. I'll be bummed if this doesn't pan out how I want it to but at least this part is fun. The anticipation. 

--------------------------------------------------------------

Side note, I'm almost 100% sure he's an ExFJ. And he's a dom, whereas I'm an ISFP submissive. My experience with ExFJs is the sex/the chemistry is usually great, and then we grow to hate eachother later lol. So I'm hoping best case is this could be fun at least for a minute.


----------



## pwowq

hufflepunk said:


> We were on the phone yesterday and the topic of anal came up. He's clearly into that, but I made it obvious that my FWB is the only one I currently do it with because he makes it almost entirely painless even without any artificial lube. So then he goes into detail about the way he knows how to do it, and all that talk started getting to me. I half-jokingly told him I had to work in an hour so we should probably get off that.


I've talked a few times about anal with my recent FWB (told I can "do as I please with her"). I've asked, she "does not like it". Fine answer. A week later she jokingly said "Is anal the only way you can cum? you like the tightness of it?", I merely smiled at her.
Then I showed up at her place with a rather large buttplugg up my ass. We had some cosy-time, dinner, more cosy, then bed while I had it. She wasn't surprised when I moved her hand there, knows I'm bi. Bet it peaked her interest when she got to see when I removed it.

Next lesson, explaining what analsex "is about" and how to approach it, in detail&mindset. To find if she _can_ love it or do indeed dislike it. She did love the rimjob I gave her afterall.

I explain the anus works like a reinforcer/amplifier. It amplifies positive sensation, it amplifies negative sensation.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

pwowq said:


> Next lesson, explaining what analsex "is about" and how to approach it, in detail&mindset. To find if she _can_ love it or do indeed dislike it. She did love the rimjob I gave her afterall.
> 
> I explain the anus works like a reinforcer/amplifier. It amplifies positive sensation, it amplifies negative sensation.


Hm. Speaking from personal experience, the first time I tried it, it hurt like all hell because the guy I was with had never tried it before and thought he could just very slowly put it in (no lube or anything. I mean not even saliva lol.) What convinced me to try it again was to have it explained to me exactly what made it go wrong to have it hurt so bad in the past (because I was open enough to share what had happened in detail,) and then to have them tell me what they would do to make it hurt less. Also, similar to you, my FWB is Pan and has actually bottomed before, so if anything it gives you an upper hand there. 

So if I were you, along with what you already explained, I'd ask her for details as to what exactly happened before that made her not like it. While also expressing that if she still doesn't want to do it after you've said your piece, then there's no pressure/you won't bring it up again.


----------



## Fischer

My SO and I go to this gastropub. I really want the bartender. My SO just said he doesn't even look at her when we are there. We are always making eye contact and chatting.

Even my girlfriend sees something. Now I want him even more!


----------



## Kenkao

Sometimes i wonder if there's truth to what my mom's aunt told me when I was a lot younger -- "cheaters are the most charming, sweetest men you'd ever meet and are great in bed. Beware!"

Why does it have to be you?!

There's my confession.. It was that one time when i didn't know he's in love with a different woman and i was just a target, but to be fair, he was really great in bed. Congratulations to his future wife! Hahaha!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenkao

Introvertia said:


> A taken man showing interest in me. I know it's not towards me, per se, but towards the forbidden. I have nothing to lose. He has everything. The power is exciting.


Omg. I had initial thoughts too (the "what if he's taken" question And shrugged it off) but i got burned in the end.

No more playing with fire for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyche

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> It's bizarre how common violent sex videos are. I'd have an easier time getting a boner watching two toads have at it than seeing the sort of violent crap most porn sites are full of. It's hard to imagine any serious percentage of women wanting/needing violent/forceful sex, but what do I know.


You quoted a girl saying she's a masochist and I am as well. That's just 2, but I think you can infer there are enough of us out there.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Tyche said:


> You quoted a girl saying she's a masochist and I am as well. That's just 2, but I think you can infer there are enough of us out there.


I'm sure there are some. I don't think most videos on porn sites are made with you guys in mind though.


----------



## Tyche

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I'm sure there are some. I don't think most videos on porn sites are made with you guys in mind though.


True, but my point was that there are girls who like pain in a sexual context.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Hi my name is Talon and I'm an M


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

3rd time talking to potential dom on the phone, and things went far more sexual this time than the other two. Definitely not a bad thing. But one thing I can say about myself is that it's way easier for me to talk about what I'm into via text. I did manage to voice a few of my kinks, and he more than ran with it. Talking about how if we get to that point, he's gonna take me when and wherever he wants to. That's all I can say, because I'm still so flustered by all the things he said back that I'm still blushing. I got to where I was literally gasping for air over the phone because I was forced to hold my breath. After that, all I could manage to say once he was done was "So yeah, we should really meet soon." Rofl. 

We're supposed to hopefully in the next couple weeks. We were gonna try this week but I got sick a few days ago. Will definitely post about it when it happens.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Couple on FetLife who messaged me:

"We totally recognize you from your job." Lmfao. 

And yes, I posted a face pic just recently. As of right now I don't really care who recognizes me; matter of fact, having that bond with people I know/meet in person is actually a big part of the fun for me. But I'm desperate to know who they are. I asked and they haven't replied yet. >_> Kind of hoping it's this one couple that comes to mind, only because they're hot + super nice to me, and I would definitely consider it in that case. I know that, whomever it is, they're at least somewhat interested since they've been liking my sexy neck-down pics for a few months now.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

Tropes said:


> Being there, done that, still doing it... But nearing the exit point.
> 
> For the last 4 years now, took a break from life. It took the form of work, take care of myself, sleep, rinse and repeat. It was just a point of emotional exhaustion, I wanted no more turmoil, no more adventures or personal growth or really pursuing anything at all, all I wanted was for life to leave me alone and let me survive in my own little corner.


Eh that's not really my motive. It's not about hurt but recognizing the source of the problem. Which is just that the vast overwhelming majority of people aren't on the same wavelength as me. I am a being of absolute conviction, and I see True Love for what it is and I do not stray from that.

Yes it took pain to admit that to myself and face it. But it's just a point of recognizing when things are inevitable. Cycles can't be broken if you keep running into the same trap.



> The loneliness had some punctuation:Other people feel lonely too, once in awhile someone is going to perceive you as a break from their loneliness and will literally fall on your lap without you having to pursue much of anything at all.


This is litterally my last Ex and I fell for her haaarrrrd. She's pretty much the reason I woke up and smelled the coffee.



> The only "romantic" relationship during this time was weirdly non romantic, a ghost from the time of still licking my wounds, a friendship that supported me when I was still in freefall that had a backdrop of sexual tension came back and turned into coupling, but it was almost a relationship of mutual resignation, one of two tired people who have given up on love and chosen to settle for safe comfort of a friend they adore and who adores them back, a relationship so mild in its presence it was barely felt. Even that was a good while back.


You make it sound like you couldn't have loved each other and worked. But truth is anyone can love each other if they choose. You were friends because either one or both of you failed to practice this.



> Now I am one foot there and one foot here. I don't feel like I am seeking numbness anymore, my sense of self has being coming back, my aggression has being coming back. But I am not yet willing to tear the little life I built into pieces - certainly not as swiftly as my younger self would have. Weirdly my aggression is coming out in within the layout of work / selfcare / sleep, which it didn't used to before. Work in particular has being reaching a breaking point - for months now I have had a business license but my dayjob has being consumed by extra work following to and from the municipal elections, yesterday I verbalized to my boss an ultimatum that unless conditions improve and I get a higher pay I am not taking anything more then I am already doing, which is already a lot more than I am paid to do. Self-care has being moving from 'just keep myself floating and sane' to aggressively pursuing health targets and turning hobbies that were mere useful distractions into useful and passionate pursuits. And sleep... I did not expect it, but as it turned out that in conjunction with health targets I ended up finding a way to pursue sleep more aggressively as well.


Just to be clear I am not lonely and I am not numb. If there's anything I learned in my time of researching NoFap, it's this little thing called "True Decision" and the universal meaning that it provides. Basically what "true decision" is, is basically just Ultimatum, rather than a decision made half-way in uncertainty and doubt. But it's not just saying "just do it", it's the actual way to achieve that.

See when you make a True Decision, it's like you put forth the energy of the decision into the universe. In otherwords it's partly spiritual. But when you do that you feel the energy pour back in from where you sent it and because you intended it at an absolute level(cosmic), that energy is now multiplied by infinity. Every time a doubt, urge, or feeling pops up. You say to yourself that you made a decision on a fundamental level, and you feel that and it overrides your weakness.

The general meaning is that if you take something at half energy. Then of course it won't work out the way you want. Because you're not being honest when you say you want whatever it is. So for instance if you claim you want to be alone, but it's really just out of fear and weakness instead of sincerity. Then you will feel /alone/.

If you say it with Truth. Then thay means your motive is the exact opposite. That you feel the least alone, when you have your own back. Instead of codepending on people who are too mindless or selfish to really care about you or be honest about what they want.

I cannot fall into the pit-trap of confused people that say they want one thing that they don't really. Because I am sincere.


----------



## Cherry

one time this strange/wild-ish girl i was friends with had an 'idea' that i should kiss a girl for the first time, and we actually walked into the nearby supermarket and bought some strawberry flavoured mentos and ate them beforehand (also her idea) then found a private-ish spot under a tree in a park in the city...it was raining so i put my umbrella over us. Every time we attempted i couldn't stop bursting into nervous laughter...it was just an unusual experience for me. It took a while, but eventually it happened...it was ok i guess.


----------



## drmiller100

Tyche said:


> True, but my point was that there are girls who like pain in a sexual context.


pain in a sexual context is not necessarily a mashochist. A masochist likes to be HURT. to do shit they don't really like ,which they like. 

liking some pain with your sex is just, well, normal for some.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Got some last night but it wasn't great for multiple reasons. I definitely have to take some blame for the fact that it was 2 AM and I was tipsy/exhausted, I had randomly hit him up after leaving the bar. So I probably wasn't super motivated. But overall it was just, no. He came in like 3 minutes, angle was all off (no awesome deep penetration like I'm used to. Not sure why that was impossible,) and everything just felt forced/awkward. No, it wasn't our first time. But it was our second. 

Unfortunately I think he likes me, and I have to explain why we can't date in a way that doesn't seem at all connected to what happened. I did it partly because it wasn't great the first time either and I wanted to see if that was just bad luck. And I know some people are gonna read this and be like "No one is hopeless, have some patience." Sure but there's a limit. If I'm honest it would be like trying to explain to someone who's always drank water through their nose that they're doing it completely wrong. Way more than I personally care to do. I'd want someone to be honest with me about my shortcomings but I understand if it's just not there at the same time. Main point I'm trying to make is that no matter how horny I think I am, I'm better off being celibate if I don't like any of my options. I think I'll just wait this out until something random happens with someone new.


----------



## pwowq

OPAH!

I've opened up her interest in bondage and anal-play. She didn't notice it, she came faster than usual with a finger stimulating her anus. I told her what I did, then I showed her by only stimulating the anus... yeah, she liked that. Then she wanted to test put a few fingers up my anus, she wasn't discouraged at all.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Loud humping next door is one of the more annoying things you can experience when you've been dry for a couple of years yourself. Also knowing the only person you'd want to hump is being humped by someone else (though not next door in my case). As usual, Leonard has a song for the occasion - _Paper Thin Hotel_...

The walls of this hotel are paper-thin
Last night I heard you making love to him
The struggle mouth to mouth and limb to limb
The grunt of unity when he came in
I stood there with my ear against the wall
I was not seized by jealousy at all


----------



## Sybow

pwowq said:


> OPAH!
> 
> I've opened up her interest in bondage and anal-play. She didn't notice it, she came faster than usual with a finger stimulating her anus. I told her what I did, then I showed her by only stimulating the anus... yeah, she liked that. Then she wanted to test put a few fingers up my anus, she wasn't discouraged at all.


Sounds like you found a rare gem.


----------



## 6007

i smell like his drool. i love it. 
i love smelling this man all over me. 

also he said (again) i am the most beautiful woman he has ever seen and it made me sniffle.


----------



## Mmmm

I'm staying at my ex-boss's house for a few days, to take care of his dogs while he's out of town. His house has cameras all over, so no self-pleasure for me while I'm staying there. I don't want that caught on camera unbeknownst to me. :shocked: Believe me, nobody wants to see that! I make sure to change clothes in the bathroom too, just in case, you never know. :laughing:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Mother in law: sees wrist "is your wrist okay?"

Me: looks down to see rope burn around it "yeah it's okay."

Mil: (I think jokingly) "you didn't try to cut it, did you" 

Me: "no... I don't think people cut both sides." Trying to suppress "your son tied me to the bed too long before we came over..."


----------



## JennyJukes

daleks_exterminate said:


> Mother in law: sees wrist "is your wrist okay?"
> 
> Me: looks down to see rope burn around it "yeah it's okay."
> 
> Mil: (I think jokingly) "you didn't try to cut it, did you"
> 
> Me: "no... I don't think people cut both sides." Trying to suppress "your son tied me to the bed too long before we came over..."


Yo you got some confidence if you risk being tied up with a baby, aint they supposed to cry just as you start getting jiggy?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

JennyJukes said:


> Yo you got some confidence if you risk being tied up with a baby, aint they supposed to cry just as you start getting jiggy?


She was taking a nap. Haha

I also wasn't the only person involved.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

managua tarantella said:


> i like to keep my sexuality a mystery. a lady never shares too much


*A lady who thinks sharing turns her into a man never shares too much. 

"Oh no, I said I like being spanked. Did I just grow a testicle???"


----------



## Sybow

My ass is restoring from a week ago..

I think I went a bit hard..


----------



## pwowq

I let her put in my newest buttplug. It was in a few hours before, it was lucky cause she didn't know what she did! Yikes, it was more pain than pleasure at the moment of insertion. Too rough, too fast, wrong angle. No damage done as muscles hadn't fully stiffened up.


----------



## Wisteria

I just realized that sex with the last guy I was with mimicked porn a lot, and it's kind of disturbing. It makes me feel like a thing, and like it really was meaningless. Can't believe someone guys actually think actual sex is like it is in porn. (By mimicking I mean BJs and handjobs then suddenly fucking from behind with no foreplay at all).


----------



## pwowq

Whenever I ask if she's horny… she answers 'yes'.
Giving me a blow-job is the fastest way for her to get wet.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I've found that I actually am starting to enjoy going without sex for a month or so. Not that it's not epic when I can get it weekly, but it feels like I'm halfway descending to another plane when I feel it again after all that time. 

Last time I had to wait about 2 months to get properly fucked again and I think that was overkill. Reason being I couldn't take how good it felt and I had to eventually stop him/I felt overly stimulated somehow. x_x


----------



## bucolic

Being restrained and edged feels really good (long nails too).


----------



## Wisteria

Ok so not a sex confession as such but I got a test for some STDs today and just wanna say fuck it was painful. I'm never letting an idiot guy have unprotected sex with me again -_- Why do some guys refuse to use condoms anyway? They don't feel much different and it means you don't have to withdraw.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Wisteria said:


> Ok so not a sex confession as such but I got a test for some STDs today and just wanna say fuck it was painful. I'm never letting an idiot guy have unprotected sex with me again -_- Why do some guys refuse to use condoms anyway? They don't feel much different and it means you don't have to withdraw.


Testing is a pain for sure, but condoms can be, too. I've personally never worn one I liked, although I am extra sensitive.

My preference would be for everyone to get properly tested before any action, and then live happily together ever after :tongue: The logistics of searching and trying and failing are so... X_X


----------



## pwowq

I had sex three times last 12 hours.


----------



## Wisteria

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Testing is a pain for sure, but condoms can be, too. I've personally never worn one I liked, although I am extra sensitive.
> 
> My preference would be for everyone to get properly tested before any action, and then live happily together ever after :tongue: The logistics of searching and trying and failing are so... X_X


Is it actually painful if you're a guy though? :thinking2: 

If you're sensitive (as in allergic) aren't you supposed to use the non latex ones? And yeah I would prefer that too if it were that easy. (Apparently some condoms can help slow the guy down and speed her up which is why they might be a better option imo). Guys will often say they're clean and expect the girl to take his word for it lol. It's hard to actually have both people get tested and be responsible about it, especially if sleeping together was unexpected, as it often is. 

Overall I get that they can be uncomfortable, which is why I sort of let it slide (lol pun wasn't intended there) when he told me that but it's still irresponsible and not worth the risks.


----------



## Fischer

^y'all should expirement with different condoms. Some of them are a lot better than others.

My confession: I bottomed for the first time last night.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I think slightly chubby guys are hot. In my case I just mean guys who are slightly overweight and don't have a lot of muscle tone, but I'm more than confident there are other types of guys other women find attractive too. 

Might be partly because when it comes to the type of woman I could be attracted to, my tastes are very similar. But also the fact that I don't have much muscle tone myself and don't really care to.


----------



## Kudos03

hufflepunk said:


> I think slightly chubby guys are hot. In my case I just mean guys who are slightly overweight and don't have a lot of muscle tone, but I'm more than confident there are other types of guys other women find attractive too.
> 
> Might be partly because when it comes to the type of woman I could be attracted to, my tastes are very similar. But also the fact that I don't have much muscle tone myself and don't really care to.


Omg that just restored so much faith in me cz i think im a guy like that  thanks a lot miss!!

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## bucolic

Sometimes I like it when I'm just the prop and my pleasure isn't even a consideration (even though I'm getting a ton of pleasure out of it).


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Kudos03 said:


> Omg that just restored so much faith in me cz i think im a guy like that  thanks a lot miss!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


You're welcome xD Just keep in mind, that if there are women who don't have model-bodies who guys are still thirsty af over, the same will apply to guys. Just gotta find the right ladies.

---------

@bucolic -- Same. Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## bucolic

@hufflepunk

Yep, it's a nice feeling to know others are like you. Think it's rarer in males though (at least on the surface).


----------



## Kudos03

hufflepunk said:


> You're welcome xD Just keep in mind, that if there are women who don't have model-bodies who guys are still thirsty af over, the same will apply to guys. Just gotta find the right ladies.
> 
> ---------
> 
> @bucolic -- Same. Glad I'm not the only one


Me: God point me out some angels in the form of females if there is any lmaoo

God: hufflepunk

Me: *faints*

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Kudos03 said:


> Me: God point me out some angels in the form of females if there is any lmaoo
> 
> God: hufflepunk
> 
> Me: *faints*
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


Lmfao. roud:

-------

@bucolic -- Yeah probably. I met a male sub recently, was pretty cool to have them be so honest about it. Let's flip this standard.


----------



## bucolic

hufflepunk said:


> Lmfao. roud:
> 
> -------
> 
> @bucolic -- Yeah probably. I met a male sub recently, was pretty cool to have them be so honest about it. Let's flip this standard.


So, you like it when your pleasure isn't a priority, but also like male subs? Sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## BlueRaspberry

I'm asexual, but I have sex with my partner because I enjoy the romance of it


----------



## bucolic

I can't help wanting to be submissive to women, even though I know it's taboo.


----------



## Firelily

i cant have sex with someone i dont have a good emotional connection with. 

if i try i feel physically sick a run away :laughing:


----------



## Rascal01

hufflepunk said:


> This is my last post about it, swear...but I can't get over him whispering in my ear asking "does that feel good, baby?" as he was slowly pushing into my ass. Like, what the absolute hell. Kill me now.
> 
> I've been completely chill the last couple days mostly just thinking about that. Everything just rolls off me. Great sex is good for world peace v_v


I always wanted the people I worked with to have wonderfully fulfilling sex lives. They are so much easier to work with. The people who weren’t getting any could be miserable in the workplace. Happy folks are peaceful folks.


----------



## Mone

bucolic said:


> I can't help wanting to be submissive to women, even though I know it's taboo.


I don't see any taboo here ;-)


----------



## temptingthesea

Firelily said:


> i cant have sex with someone i dont have a good emotional connection with.
> 
> if i try i feel physically sick a run away :laughing:


Me neither :/ Can't even imagine it

I don't know if it's true, but I've heard people say that if you're crushing on someone, that must mean they appear in your sexual fantasies from time to time. Apparently, it's been the case for my friends, so they were in total shock when I had told them once that I'd never had any man in my fantasies even when I did like people. :3


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

temptingthesea said:


> I'd never had any man in my fantasies even when I did like people. :3


Wait ... are your fantasies all about RED PANDAS?!! :shocked:


...but... @knife is a human, isn't he???


----------



## temptingthesea

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Wait ... are your fantasies all about RED PANDAS?!! :shocked:
> 
> 
> ...but... @knife is a human, isn't he???


That one's a naughty cat. :ball:


* *





...haha. But what I meant was there had been no human in my fantasies (I was just imagining my anime ships doing the thing lol) until him.

God. Fantasizing about red pandas would've been a thing as well if the cat hadn't gotten here first.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

temptingthesea said:


> I was just imagining my anime ships doing the thing lol


Anime SHIPS?!? :shocked:

Oh boy. Now I'm imagining hentai scenes involving Howl's Moving Castle :ninja: *unsee it, brain*


----------



## temptingthesea

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Anime SHIPS?!? :shocked:
> 
> Oh boy. Now I'm imagining hentai scenes involving Howl's Moving Castle :ninja: *unsee it, brain*


yeah, I read smut fanfics and replay them in my head :blushed: 
or create my own scenarios of course h:

haha I've never touched Sophie and Howl! (I just can't re-contextualize them into such fantasies :laughing
--
My go-to pairings:
1. Sasuke and Sakura (Naruto) I READ LOTSSSS of smexy SasuSaku fics
2. Bulma and Vegeta

so basically, fire-and-ice pairings h:


----------



## pwowq

As long as she's physically there I can fuck who ever I want. Weird rule for a serious relationship. Already made out with her sister and her sisters husband. My GF made out with her sisters husband too.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

pwowq said:


> As long as she's physically there I can fuck who ever I want. Weird rule for a serious relationship. Already made out with her sister and her sisters husband. My GF made out with her sisters husband too.


Two nekkid sisters in the same room? Not stepsisters? They don't mind watching one another have a go at it?


----------



## bucolic

Mone said:


> I don't see any taboo here ;-)


My cup runneth over I guess :laughing:


----------



## Firelily

temptingthesea said:


> Me neither :/ Can't even imagine it
> 
> I don't know if it's true, but I've heard people say that if you're crushing on someone, that must mean they appear in your sexual fantasies from time to time. Apparently, it's been the case for my friends, so they were in total shock when I had told them once that I'd never had any man in my fantasies even when I did like people. :3


I only have sex dreams with men in them that i am connected to. i'm rather reserved with it comes to sex. idk why its something thats deeply personal to me. 
i have never had a onenighter and i often dont crush on people at all. its hard for me to full for someone and i dont fall out of love easily either.


----------



## pwowq

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Two nekkid sisters in the same room? Not stepsisters? They don't mind watching one another have a go at it?


But I don't want to have sex with the sister, she's ugly. He is far from ugly.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

pwowq said:


> But I don't want to have sex with the sister, she's ugly. He is far from ugly.


I was just wondering how comfortable the sisters are with being naked in the same space, possibly engaging in intimate acts at the same time. That's something people are generally not comfortable with around near genetic relatives, for a good reason. Hence why I asked if they are stepsisters.


----------



## pwowq

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I was just wondering how comfortable the sisters are with being naked in the same space, possibly engaging in intimate acts at the same time. That's something people are generally not comfortable with around near genetic relatives, for a good reason. Hence why I asked if they are stepsisters.


They're not stepsister. They don't want to have sex with people together, in the same room.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Finally had sex with the friend I made out with a couple of weeks ago. It was epic. We fucked at least 5-6 times last night, and twice this morning. I really think we only stopped having sex because we were both exhausted and I had to go somewhere and act like an adult.

I think we are probably going to end up in a relationship. We kinda talked about it a little bit before we had sex the first time. But it's not just that, last night we were drinking a few beers and we shared an edible, and I started babbling to him about January Jones playing Betty Draper in Mad Men and Lana Del Rey, and he was completely indulgent about it, then got up and put on a Lana Del Rey album and we had sex again and _it was so intense_. It wasn't even my favorite album, the sex was just that good.

Then this morning he made me coffee, drove me to where I needed to go, gave me a pencil, and let me borrow one of his beanies. We were just talking about history and religion and all kinds of stuff this morning despite being mildly hungover from sex, substances, and lack of sleep. 

I'm just...wow. Wow.


----------



## Forest Nymph

pwowq said:


> They're not stepsister. They don't want to have sex with people together, in the same room.



There are biological sisters who have sex with each other. Not mine, but just sayin'. 

I remember loving this old horror flick called Sister, My Sister when I was a teenager, because I used to be fascinated by sibling incest as a teenager. I have no idea why. I never engaged in it with my own, nor ever did I want to.


----------



## JennyJukes

Forest Nymph said:


> There are biological sisters who have sex with each other. Not mine, but just sayin'.
> 
> I remember loving this old horror flick called Sister, My Sister when I was a teenager, because I used to be fascinated by sibling incest as a teenager. I have no idea why. I never engaged in it with my own, nor ever did I want to.


There's also some sister incest in the Netflix show The Sinner.. I dunno who's minds come up with this shit


----------



## Wisteria

Forest Nymph said:


> Time to go hate-fuck some loser and treat him like shit to make myself feel better.


 What did he do?


----------



## Lonewaer

Wisteria said:


> What did he do?


Nothing it's just some guy who is unfortunate enough to exist and cross paths with her. That's apparently how she treats people lol.


----------



## Wisteria

Lonewaer said:


> Nothing it's just some guy who is unfortunate enough to exist and cross paths with her. That's apparently how she treats people lol.


Idk it sounds like something I would do to an ex h:


----------



## Lonewaer

Wisteria said:


> Idk it sounds like something I would do to an ex h:


You'd give to an ex you hate the privilege of fucking you ? I'm confused… I mean to me that's the last thing my exes would get.


----------



## Wisteria

Lonewaer said:


> You'd give to an ex you hate the privilege of fucking you ? I'm confused… I mean to me that's the last thing my exes would get.


Maybe because I want that privelidge too lol. You can hate your ex but you'll still be attracted to them, at least for a while afterwards.


----------



## Lonewaer

Wisteria said:


> Maybe because I want that privelidge too lol. You can hate your ex but you'll still be attracted to them, at least for a while afterwards.


Right, it's interested. Well I couldn't tell, because when I get to the point I hate them, the attraction evaporates with the hate =p


----------



## knife

*casually ships @Lonewaer and @Wisteria* 

opcorn:


----------



## Wisteria

Lonewaer said:


> Right, it's interested. Well I couldn't tell, because when I get to the point I hate them, the attraction evaporates with the hate =p


Damn I'm jealous, would make my life a lot easier. I do hate my ex but I want him at the same time. Am I messed up in the head or something or this because I'm a woman haha

Lol gtfo Knife xD


----------



## knife

Wisteria said:


> Damn I'm jealous, would make my life a lot easier. I do hate my ex but I want him at the same time. Am I messed up in the head or something or this because I'm a woman haha
> 
> Lol gtfo Knife xD


The tragedy of the spurned's universal. They hurt you, yet you still desire them, and that desire drives further pain, further obsession, further desire, further pain . . . Nor is there any good solution to "getting over" someone. It is a wound that only time will heal and _nothing_ you can do -- and I know this firsthand -- will hurry it along. Eventually the longing will pass, but who knows how long that will take.

On the bright side, when you're in love with someone, and I mean _really_ in love with them, it feels like they're the only one in the world who knows how to turn you on . . . and that everything they do turns you on. But man is it hard to find someone like that [jealously hoards his]


----------



## Lonewaer

knife said:


> *casually ships @Lonewaer and @Wisteria*
> 
> opcorn:


Yeah, about that, I'm not following up on any more of your ships… Last one was a terrible idea and it didn't end well lol.



Wisteria said:


> Damn I'm jealous, would make my life a lot easier. I do hate my ex but I want him at the same time. Am I messed up in the head or something or this because I'm a woman haha


Tell yourself that there are other options than going back to what/who hurt you and, quasi-exclusively, those are all better options. If it's physical then people with similar physical features are everywhere, and if it's mental, don't forget that it's most likely their mental that hurt you, and that's the ONE thing you don't want to go back to. And you're good to go. But it requires some amount of self control I suppose.

But yeah people that hurt me do not get to taste my exquisite dick again/at all. I mean what if they enjoy it ? If I hate them I don't want them to enjoy anything that I provide to them, because they don't deserve it.
Also "hate" is really a strong word, and it's a lot of energy spent on actively disliking someone, so it usually never come to this for me.


----------



## temptingthesea

So, I was at my friend's place yesterday, and I woke up with her out running errands.

First thought was to call my smexy boyfie on skype which I did, and being the naughty cat that he is, he made my body arch for him twice!

god the things he does to me smh


----------



## Necrofantasia

Lonewaer said:


> Yeah, about that, I'm not following up on any more of your ships… Last one was a terrible idea and it didn't end well lol.
> 
> 
> Tell yourself that there are other options than going back to what/who hurt you and, quasi-exclusively, those are all better options. If it's physical then people with similar physical features are everywhere, and if it's mental, don't forget that it's most likely their mental that hurt you, and that's the ONE thing you don't want to go back to. And you're good to go. But it requires some amount of self control I suppose.
> 
> But yeah people that hurt me do not get to taste my exquisite dick again/at all. I mean what if they enjoy it ? If I hate them I don't want them to enjoy anything that I provide to them, because they don't deserve it.
> Also "hate" is really a strong word, and it's a lot of energy spent on actively disliking someone, so it usually never come to this for me.





> But yeah people that hurt me do not get to taste my exquisite dick again/at all.





> get to taste my exquisite dick again





> *my exquisite dick*













Y'all need Jesus in your lives....


----------



## Penny

Nell said:


> Y'all need Jesus in your lives....


Jesus' dick? lol


----------



## Crowbo

I predict that I'll most likely become a switch.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Pump-pump-pump-pump...


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Tyche said:


> So first off I'd like to say that I know this is probably not going to be easy for some. But remind yourselves, despite your reputation here (if you even care), if you can't confess to things here where you'll probably never have to look anyone in the eye (unless you want), then how will you ever get this type of thing off your chest?
> 
> I'm gonna get the ball rolling with a few things that I've either told nobody or only have told an SO.
> 
> Here it goes:
> 
> -when I was younger, I really wanted to become a stripper or a pornstar. I thought if I could find the right atmosphere somewhere, I would greatly enjoy it and find it empowering. Normally I'm quite shy and mild mannered, so I'd be showing a side of me very few people have seen. I gave up on it because those women are objectified harshly and I'm too much of a sissy to take it.
> -I've always been interested in performing oral sex on yourself. A lot of people think its weird, but I always thought it was kinda hot. Either watching or doing it myself (but I'm definitely not flexible enough).
> -I have an attraction to really feminine looking trans women.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so now it's your turn. Please don't leave me hanging here airing my dirty laundry alone. Contribute! You know you want to...


My confession - I don't usually openly share this with people - for religious reasons, I waited until after marriage before I first had sex, and I believe that I did the right thing for me. Shhh - don't let this get out.


----------



## Crowbo

From now on, I'm only gonna masturbate once a week.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

The one thing that's been sort of getting to me lately is how not many of my partners have never truly given me oral sex. It's made me realize that in the past that I need to pay close attention when choosing my next partner when I'm ready. This is something I never bring up to anyone or mention, simply because I don't want it to make it seem like I want people to feel sorry for me. Anytime someone mentions that their partner "gave them great oral sex" I sort of daydream about it because this is something that hasn't been done and if it was done, they didn't truly give it a lot of effort. That's been on my mind for the longest time. So hopefully one day I will find a partner where we can satisfy each other's needs.


----------



## knife

Crowbo said:


> From now on, I'm only gonna masturbate once a week.


Praise Arceus?


----------



## Crowbo

knife said:


> Praise Arceus?


Lol, nah. But jerkin it will certainly feel better this way XD


----------



## Wisteria

Crowbo said:


> From now on, I'm only gonna masturbate once a week.


Why?


----------



## Wisteria

So my ex who I think is a total scumbag try to make me take him back and I can gladly say I haven't fucked him yet  

I'm going to tell him to go fuck himself and block him if he keeps trying to get into my sheets when I literally have no reason to forgive him. And he's continuing to lie to me and lead me on with the "i don't know what I want out of it" instead of being straight with me.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Wisteria said:


> So my ex who I think is a total scumbag try to make me take him back and I can gladly say I haven't fucked him yet
> 
> I'm going to tell him to go fuck himself and block him if he keeps trying to get into my sheets when I literally have no reason to forgive him. And he's continuing to lie to me and lead me on with the "i don't know what I want out of it" instead of being straight with me.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Wisteria said:


> So my ex who I think is a total scumbag try to make me take him back and I can gladly say I haven't fucked him yet
> 
> I'm going to tell him to go fuck himself and block him if he keeps trying to get into my sheets when I literally have no reason to forgive him. And he's continuing to lie to me and lead me on with the "i don't know what I want out of it" instead of being straight with me.


He knows exactly what he wants out of it.


----------



## Wisteria

Hellena Handbasket said:


> He knows exactly what he wants out of it.


I know, it's pathetic because it's so obvious. 

Maybe I'll block him when he's right in the middle of typing his booty call message


----------



## Paulie

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> You never know what kind of guys you'll find lurking in a church.


Spits coffee all over monitor, lol!


----------



## Paulie

So it is looking like I have a chance to re-unite with an ex from many years ago, probably the best nookie of my life if for no other reason, she was so uninhibited. This could get very interesting...
Oh, me INFJ, she, ESFP.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Creator 22 said:


> You how (most) women can be submissive when they want sex? It would be so hot if a guy begged to get his c*** su***d.


Do those words need to be censored here? :thinking2:



Marvin the Dendroid said:


> You never know what kind of guys you'll find lurking in a church.


Guess I should start going to church again after all.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Paulie said:


> So it is looking like I have a chance to re-unite with an ex from many years ago, probably the best nookie of my life if for no other reason, she was so uninhibited. This could get very interesting...
> Oh, me INFJ, she, ESFP.


And here I've been hoping I won't feel the need for relationships after 50 :frustrating: Still, horses for courses... Might get lucky.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

We're supposed to meet hopefully tomorrow, for possibly the last time (at least for fucking) because I'm moving soon. I'm thinking about a lot of different things, but honestly mostly about his face in my ass lol.

I feel like that sounds like a domme thing but I really don't see it that way. What makes me crazy isn't the idea of him serving me, rather, I love the idea of him using my body to fulfill such a perverted fantasy. He said something once along the lines of "I think you know you have a great ass." But I didn't think much about it until he started worshiping it in bed, and I still don't. I don't care about how I look nearly as much as I care about the effects staying in shape has on a guy's animal instincts. I just want to see him lose control again.


----------



## Crowbo

Wisteria said:


> Why?


Cause it'll feel better that way and I won't be overdoing it. :laughing:


----------



## 6007

apparently i prefer making love to fucking
wth happened to me


----------



## Paulie

So had a casual meet up yesterday with the aforementioned ex, and we can both see where its going. The only question is how much sexual tension will we allow to build up before the volcano explodes, well, that and the fact that I'm in the midst of battling a health issue, which may temporarily put things off, only building up the tension even more. Oh boy!


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Diving for Light said:


> apparently i prefer making love to fucking
> wth happened to me


Where are those happy days, they seem so hard to find.


----------



## Paulie

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Where are those happy days, they seem so hard to find.


Maybe they only seem happy now...


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Lots of good stuff last night, and though my head hurts too much to talk about all of it at the moment, I'll just say this for now.

We were talking and the conversation somehow went to rope play. I've never tried it (or any bondage in general. Most of my sex has been historically vanilla.) But he seems to like the idea of it and I'm intrigued. He said he wants to tie my tits up, too, and the idea of him wanting to see something like that is kind of hot. Like, him wanting to cause me that kind of discomfort. 

Also....we were playing with fire last night (not literally. I know that's a thing lol.) Inbetween fucking, he was poking at my pussy with no glove on, and I was getting really into it partially because of the AWESOME wet sound it kept making. He also occasionally got close and stuck just the tip in for a split second before taking it out again. I loved how that was enough to make me jump. We're horrible for this, seeing as we're only using gloves, but there was something super sexy about just ALMOST doing it. The danger and building temptation of it....ugh. We've fucked on occasion without a glove before, and though it was great, it wasn't so fantastic that I'd be obsessed with it vs. fucking with one. I think I just love the threat of it. I don't want him to ACTUALLY do it, because then it stops being forbidden.

Last thing I'll say is...him rubbing my clit with his cock > rubbing it with his finger. x10000. Fuck yes.


----------



## theshowgoeson

hufflepunk said:


> Lots of good stuff last night, and though my head hurts too much to talk about all of it at the moment, I'll just say this for now.
> 
> We were talking and the conversation somehow went to rope play. I've never tried it (or any bondage in general. Most of my sex has been historically vanilla.) But he seems to like the idea of it and I'm intrigued. He said he wants to tie my tits up, too, and the idea of him wanting to see something like that is kind of hot. Like, him wanting to cause me that kind of discomfort.
> 
> Also....we were playing with fire last night (not literally. I know that's a thing lol.) Inbetween fucking, he was poking at my pussy with no glove on, and I was getting really into it partially because of the AWESOME wet sound it kept making. He also occasionally got close and stuck just the tip in for a split second before taking it out again. I loved how that was enough to make me jump. We're horrible for this, seeing as we're only using gloves, but there was something super sexy about just ALMOST doing it. The danger and building temptation of it....ugh. We've fucked on occasion without a glove before, and though it was great, it wasn't so fantastic that I'd be obsessed with it vs. fucking with one. I think I just love the threat of it. I don't want him to ACTUALLY do it, because then it stops being forbidden.
> 
> Last thing I'll say is...him rubbing my clit with his cock > rubbing it with his finger. x10000. Fuck yes.


If you’re willing, anal is solid for no glove, and raw pussy still stays forbidden. I’ve made girls cum anally poking them in the right places. So tight it’s superb.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

theshowgoeson said:


> If you’re willing, anal is solid for no glove, and raw pussy still stays forbidden. I’ve made girls cum anally poking them in the right places. So tight it’s superb.


Yeah, we do that sometimes. I guess it just felt like too much work at the time lol. But I think you're right, it's probably especially great for those moments when fucking gloveless is like all you wanna do. xD Thanks.

Pretty epic when it's done right, for sure.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Do any of you like the hands of somebody you love? I don't know how to explain it. But it's like, damn those are some sexy hands, I want those on me. Lmao.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

theshowgoeson said:


> If you’re willing, anal is solid for no glove, and raw pussy still stays forbidden. I’ve made girls cum anally poking them in the right places. So tight it’s superb.


You know, so many guys want to give anal, yet they would never let a girl stick a finger up their arse. So if you're gonna do her arse at least let her poke you too lol.

Or you think it's uncomfortable? Yeah it is.

So its like, you either both do it or you both don't. That's just for me anyways. But I guess if girls are fine with it then whatever floats their boats.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Blue Ribbon said:


> I just googled "Sidewalks and Skeletons." THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! There's definitely something sexual about dark stuff, like nightmares and pain. That's what I thought when I listened to them. If you have any more music suggestions, let me know!


You're welcome, glad you like them!!! Yes, agreed, I kind of associate the d/s dynamic with this sort of music (personally speaking.) Simply because it does involve pain, at least sometimes. So I listen to this stuff when in that headspace. 

In regards to other artists, happy to let you know if I find some ^^ Feel free to do the same if you want. I find new music mostly only through other people.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

hufflepunk said:


> You're welcome, glad you like them!!! Yes, agreed, I kind of associate the d/s dynamic with this sort of music (personally speaking.) Simply because it does involve pain, at least sometimes. So I listen to this stuff when in that headspace.
> 
> In regards to other artists, happy to let you know if I find some ^^ Feel free to do the same if you want. I find new music mostly only through other people.


I agree with you about the aesthetic. I really love this track: 






Don't mind the anime girls. This track is awesome.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Maybe Tinder is a bad idea. First I put the preference on "men and women" but then there were so many men, just man after man. So I put it on "women" only. Too late, already a couple dudes matched and two have messaged me. No matches with any of the women yet. Some are intimidatingly beautiful, some look like escorts. One openly put that she was looking for a mutually beneficial relationship. And another claims to be 39 but she looked 50. Oh boy. This might not work out at all. I don't want to talk to poly fairy witches either. Christ.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

He just left. It was a little awkward initially, I think because we were in my bedroom (never the case before.) But I think it also gave me some newfound confidence because I gave him super sloppy head while sober. That's not usually easy for me since I worry a lot about doing the wrong thing. 

I'm guessing we'll probably get used to it. But also, now I'm honestly thinking about who else I'd want over here. I feel way too powerful now o_o


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I like watching BDSM videos... where the guy is the masochistic. Holy shit did I watch some hot ones the other day... Girl on guy, guy on guy. 
Some dude had a dog mask on him, that was... interesting... and a hot ripped black man lol.

I know gay pr0n is made for gays but some guys watch lesbian pr0n, so ....

Although I have come across a few disturbing ones where it seems like somebody was being tortured against their will. Some 30-something looking guy tied to a bench and a bunch of other guys in some weird... yea I don't want to say. Why do people post r4pe stuff? That is not cool people. Its sick. And I feel like I get second hand trauma. No I didn't watch all if it but the few minutes and I realised something wasn't right, yep nope, closing this video. >_<

I don't want to talk about this anymore. Why are there f**ed up humans... why do we have to have evil in us.. just.... no.


----------



## Forest Nymph

I saw him last night when I walked into the store, but I ignored him and I don't know if he saw me. I felt strangely over it just by seeing him, like he's not all that, there he is, just being a guy. 

But despite filling my head with images of beautiful women before I slept, I dreamt that I was making out with him, but we didn't quite get to sex, because I had something I needed to go do, and it took longer than expected, so when I went back to finish fucking him, he left me a note saying he waited so long he had to go too. So I was sexually frustrated and hunting around for him, and woke up from the dream really wet and had to masturbate. 

Like what the hell. In the dream my brain tried to convince me that my leaving him was his motivation for leaving me. But that's not true or real. 

Is this about my ex, the one who I was with for six years? Because I left him. I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

It's just one day after, but I'm already extremely frustrated...it's really fucking annoying. I don't know why I feel like this when last night was perfectly good. 

Also I really just wanna give more head. I had forgotten how much I like doing it. It was so hot slipping his cock in and out of the tight hold my lips had around it. The wet sounds my saliva was making all over it. The way he looked down at me to watch it all happening and tell me how much of a dirty slut I was. And finally, his legs locking up around either side of me (he was laying on my bed, I was on the floor off the edge of it) when he was about to cum for me. Hot cum filling my mouth before downing my throat. Immediately after he finished off, I kept my mouth attached and tried to slurp out anything I might have missed, before I unlatched with a popping sound I hadn't even meant to make. Yum. 

He laid there for a few minutes when I was done, gasping, not wanting to move. Seeing him satisfied is so fucking fulfilling.

I don't know. I just want to please someone. But I want it to be someone I think is worth pleasing. If I have no respect for them yet, I just can't do it. I feel insatiable, yet picky.


----------



## Steelight

Oh this is gonna be fun....

I didn't lose my virginity until I was 21 (I'm closing in on 29).

I've slept with 53 women.....19 of them were escorts.

The hottest woman I've slept with so far was an escort.

The only 3-way I had was...with escorts.

When I was 23, I slept with a girl who was 17.

The last girl I hooked up with was at the end of her period, but I was so drunk that I didn't care...and by the time we started having sex, I'd completely forgotten. After she left, I found the blood stains on my sheets....I think that's the first time I've ever ACTUALLY lost a buzz. I slept on the couch that night after a REALLY long shower.....

Before that, I had sex with another girl on her period, but she had a tampon in and I ended up pushing it back a little h: No blood stains though.

I once fell for a girl so hard and so fast, that I tried to get her pregnant on the first date. 4 times! We only lasted 2 dates....

A girl once waited until AFTER I came, to tell me that she had herpes. I've been tested twice since then. Luckily I'm clean!

There are other fun stories, but those wouldn't be confessions, because I'm proud of those, like banging a girl in the room at the same time my friend had another girl in that room, and then the next week, with his permission, I banged the girl he had hooked up with.


----------



## boblikesoup

I was at a business program in China a couple weeks ago. Went on Tinder and accidentally matched with a trans girl but was like "oh well, if she's cute enough to trick me" (also been with 1 before Tinder and 1 since). We met. Just a single drink. Realized she's into fashion and not my kind of girl and told her so - then we go hook up at my dorm. It's surrounded by the other entrepreneurs in the program and the staff as well - one of them who was a tall blonde Finnish girl I thought was really cute. I figure as long as this girl leaves early it won't be a problem. I also had a meeting with a board of Chinese investors the next morning.

We have fun that night. The next morning she's on her way out and says she can't get outside. I check the door and it's locked. The night prior someone left me a melatonin pill to assist with time change in the lock. Neither of us can open it. Only 15 minutes until the meeting. This is not a situation I want to be caught in. Eventually I have to contact the staff to have the faculty remove the lock. Everyone will know of my... misadventure. I try the door one last time and it magically opens! Rush her out, make the meeting, hook up with the Finnish girl the next two nights, and none the wiser :smug:


----------



## Tropes

One of my staff members has left her browser open shopping online for lingerie and now I can't stop imagining her wearing it. It wasn't even super sexy lingerie, it looks like just the regular comfortable sort. But it's still making the task of never paying sexual attention to any staff members really difficult.... And she's kind of hot.


----------



## Asity

The obsession with ass can go to hell.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I feel like I'm in this constant pull between wanting to be entirely celibate so that I'm not sexually reliant on anyone, and giving into less-than-decent opportunities when I see them just to appease my libido. The latter which makes me feel miserable when I know that my reliance is my fall back plan. All it comes down to is, I don't want to think about anyone who isn't thinking as much about me. But at the same time, I know that you can only be on the same page as someone else for so long before there's a shift. So what I really SHOULD say is, I don't want to consistently think about anyone. 

I feel like he's shifting off, and that needs to be okay with me. Because I know it's *just sex.* But it bothers me that I feel this bummed by the fact I might not have an outlet for a while. Being controlled by ANY emotion -- even if it's just being horny -- is still bad. I realize that the reason I'm so addicted to sex is because it makes me feel something intensely (I'm definitely an unhealthy sx-dom,) and that perhaps if I had something else I didn't need anyone's help with that made me feel just as much, I wouldn't care like I do...so maybe I should focus more on finding whatever that other thing is. Regardless, I have hope that that other thing exists. I'm excited to find out whatever that is and explore it profusely.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I still don't get it, though. If this guy was just a "player" or whatever, why couldn't things at least have gotten more sexual between us? Instead it's like he was avoiding that, and... am I really that uninteresting? Come on. :frustrating:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Remnants said:


> I still don't get it, though. If this guy was just a "player" or whatever, why couldn't things at least have gotten more sexual between us? Instead it's like he was avoiding that, and... am I really that uninteresting? Come on. :frustrating:


I obviously don't fully know your situation. But I can say that just because a guy is a player, doesn't mean he wants to make even a sexual commitment. Sometimes what it means is that they can't commit to anyone in any context, and so it's easier for them to just sleep around. But admitting that you can't do something can be extremely difficult.

Only commenting because I don't think you should necessarily take it as something personal, when we never know what someone's reason for acting oddly is. I never look at something as my fault unless someone directly tells me I've put them off somehow. xD You can't change something about yourself unless you have any idea what it is you're supposedly meant to be working on, anyway. So fuck a guessing game.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@*hufflepunk* 
I know it's kinda useless to keep speculating about it when I'm unable to ask him about it, but it's still so frustrating in every way and idk why it had to be like _that_.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Remnants said:


> @*hufflepunk*
> I know it's kinda useless to keep speculating about it when I'm unable to ask him about it, but it's still so frustrating in every way and idk why it had to be like _that_.


Well...I understand the speculation. But while we're speculating, maybe consider the possibility that he thought too much of you to wanna simply sleep with you. Not saying that's the case, just that it isn't necessarily that he WASN'T into you. 

I find that it's rarely ever the worst possibility I'm thinking of. But I don't usually find out ANY truths until a much later date. XD


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@hufflepunk
Yeah, in a way I feel like I have an idea what's going on and etc, but since I can only speculate until I get actual answers... It's hard not to let it break me lol. orz 

Also hate how dead my sex drive gets when I'm depressed... I went to the doctor earlier to talk about feeling depressed but I forgot to mention that part though it's really bad.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Remnants said:


> @hufflepunk
> Yeah, in a way I feel like I have an idea what's going on and etc, but since I can only speculate until I get actual answers... It's hard not to let it break me lol. orz
> 
> Also hate how dead my sex drive gets when I'm depressed... I went to the doctor earlier to talk about feeling depressed but I forgot to mention that part though it's really bad.


I wish I could say that. When I'm depressed it's the total opposite, like an escape mechanism. XD Either way maybe it's for the best to refrain until we feel better. You know it might be our bodies way of telling us "Sex is gonna make this worse for you. No sex for you." Lol. 

Seriously though I hope the best for you. I know everyone says this kind of thing but when we focus on the actual problem and not the side effects (lack of sex being one,) we get a lot further. Easier said than done but that's really what I'm trying to do -_-


----------



## d e c a d e n t

hufflepunk said:


> I wish I could say that. When I'm depressed it's the total opposite, like an escape mechanism. XD Either way maybe it's for the best to refrain until we feel better. You know it might be our bodies way of telling us "Sex is gonna make this worse for you. No sex for you." Lol.
> 
> Seriously though I hope the best for you. I know everyone says this kind of thing but when we focus on the actual problem and not the side effects (lack of sex being one,) we get a lot further. Easier said than done but that's really what I'm trying to do -_-


Lol well even if it's not the healthiest way to deal, it would be nice to have that at least. But it doesn't help that I'm feeling rejected by the guy I actually want, which is a big part of why I feel so shit right now anyway. And I haven't spoken with him in like... a month now @[email protected] which is all quite a buzzkill and hm... I know it's kind of delusional (or pathetic) to still have hope at this point, but that's the main thing that keeps me going right now so I try to hold on to it when I can.^^;


----------



## APBReloaded

@Remnants @hufflepunk
Interesting conversation I hopped in on! I feel like I'm in the same boat and yet... I act all introverted about it cause I find that "taking care of things myself" seems to hold me over for now. I guess that's not the case with either of you? On another hand, it's rather expensive for a woman to acquire fast pleasure by herself. Pretty cheap for a man, haha.

I'm not sure, but a lot of the harmless satisfaction comes from the mental aspect of it for me. The flirting and teasing, definitely goes a long way. Otherwise, it's just quick pleasure without substance, know what I mean?

The part of my experiences that I want to discuss/add to this situation is perhaps unique. In person I'm like this voluntarily celibate person.

And yet no such restrictions have existed in online interactions. I've had tons of sexual discussions with various women. I've been very open about myself and my life and my body, what can I say, haha!

I guess my end point is find what balances you. Find what satisfies your cravings and yet doesn't go too far. Compromise with yourself.


----------



## Schlinky

Do all men associate violence with sex? "I'm going to fuck you like I'm trying to kill you" really? Is that supposed to be sexy? "I'm going to kick the shit out of you" also not sexy. Admittedly it's been a while for me, but pretty sure this isn't a required aspect of courtship.

If any guys can enlighten me on this perculiar behaviour I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Schlinky said:


> Do all men associate violence with sex?


Sounds like he's spent too much time on Pornhub.


----------



## Egao

Schlinky said:


> Do all men associate violence with sex? "I'm going to fuck you like I'm trying to kill you" really? Is that supposed to be sexy? "I'm going to kick the shit out of you" also not sexy. Admittedly it's been a while for me, but pretty sure this isn't a required aspect of courtship.
> 
> If any guys can enlighten me on this perculiar behaviour I'd love to hear it.


You know what's sexy?
Having a clue about what your partner likes.
Gee, people. Whaddahell.


----------



## Schlinky

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Sounds like he's spent too much time on Pornhub.


Oh, this is two different guys. One of them however I know is a punishtube enthusiast so I suspect the porn angle has some merit.


----------



## Denature

Schlinky said:


> Do all men associate violence with sex? *"I'm going to fuck you like I'm trying to kill you"* really? Is that supposed to be sexy? *"I'm going to kick the shit out of you"* also not sexy. Admittedly it's been a while for me, but pretty sure this isn't a required aspect of courtship.
> 
> If any guys can enlighten me on this perculiar behaviour I'd love to hear it.


Noooo....that's not normal...


----------



## knife

My SO and I always feel almost drunken after sex. It's really amazing. Like the best buzz of your life but with no alcohol.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I was afraid if we tried to hook up tonight, that I wouldn't be any fun, because something happened to my dad recently and I was only sort of in the mood (it takes a lot for me to be completely dissuaded.) So I told him I had to pass.

But it's late now and I'm still thinking about sucking him off again, a week since the last time. I don't know why the thought is getting to me like this. My guess is it's mostly a power move/the small percentage of Dom in me coming out. Because primarily what I have in mind is the moment where he got off in my mouth, but I kept my lips tightly on him before I slowly *pulled* off a soon after he came. Causing his hips to involuntarily jerk upwards after I released the hold. UGH. He was in so little control of his own body, just losing himself for me. I so want that again. I love it so goddamn much. Lmao I'm definitely in the mood. 

And then he just laid there for a few moments, not wanting to move. Seeing him so out of it and blissed is the sexiest thing. 

I might try to contact him tomorrow if I'm feeling this up to it still. Not even sure if I wanna fuck honestly, just because I don't want any attention right now be it emotional or physical. We've talked about me just giving him head a few times and leaving it at that. I'm sure he wouldn't be like "EW NOO."


----------



## angelfish

This one's heavy for me but I'm breaking it open anyway because it's screaming out of me regardless. My husband and I seem to be on opposite ends of the sexual spectrum and moving further apart. We've talked about it and we both expected that we'd move closer instead... he expected that as I got older, I'd calm down sexually, and I expected that once we were married, he'd open up and get engaged more sexually. Instead he's less interested than before whereas my drive is high as ever and I still want to try things like bdsm. We went through a hard period this year due to outside factors and our sex life sort of dropped out. To me, the pauses in the middle of crises are _good_ times to have sex - sort of like eating, it's an instinctual relief where you can just take care of yourself and your partner for a moment - whereas for him it's totally unappealing until the external stress has calmed. I can respect that but now it's been a long time since our sex life has been ok and our relationship just isn't doing well. He says I have become hostile and angry and I can believe that... so much pent up energy and feeling rejected. Please don't get me wrong... he's great at what he does sexually... and I _want_ him... but he doesn't have interest beyond a particular scope and has said he's not willing to explore. He's also expressed sexual distaste for pregnant women, etc... and it hurts to know that's probably going to be my future if I get pregnant with his kids... more rejection. I know he loves me with his whole heart and soul and I feel like a complete asshole for wanting more sexually, and yet here I am. I feel like I'm ruining our marriage over something as base as sex, but it's more than that, it's about _sexuality_ and sensuality and expressed desire and the ability to look forward to the future. In theory this whole thing should be easy to solve - just getting what we had going again - but I'm having a hard time reconciling the fact that there may never _be_ more down the road for me in terms of sexuality. I've asked him about open marriage and he's completely against, but I don't think I really want that either. We went to marriage counseling for a couple months but the counselor was a bit odd and very, very expensive. We've decided to concurrently pursue individual counseling and see if it gets us anywhere, but it's so hard in the meantime. I love him deeply and I'm so completely distraught.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

angelfish said:


> I feel like I'm ruining our marriage over something as base as sex, but it's more than that, it's about _sexuality_ and sensuality and expressed desire and the ability to look forward to the future.


Is he SP-first? SP/SO maybe?


----------



## angelfish

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Is he SP-first? SP/SO maybe?


Yes sir, sure is.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

angelfish said:


> Yes sir, sure is.


I don't know that this applies to you and your husband, but this is something I've been thinking about lately.

Until recently, I would have found the idea of sex remaining passionate well past the honeymoon period strange. More comfortable, sure ... but passionate? I wonder if that's an SX thing. I'm SP/SX and passion is almost like ... sprinting or something, it's an effort, it requires focus and effort and trying hard. It doesn't happen unless I put in a lot of work, except in the honeymoon period.

If things are left to develop as they like, I grow more comfortable and less passionate with time (maybe more SP and less SX?). Bit like an old couple ... content to hold hands and watch the sun go down over the treetops.

I think this sounds positively terrifying to many SX-firsts, and I don't know for sure that this would be an SX vs. SP difference ... but something about it seems to ring true.

Personally, I do think I would be able to keep the flame alive if I really tried hard ... but it wouldn't happen by itself, I would need to work hard for it.


----------



## Morfy

There was this one girl I had the best sex of my life with and I really wish I could experience that level of ecstasy again, but noone else seems to measure up even the slightest.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Red Morfy said:


> There was this one girl I had the best sex of my life with and I really wish I could experience that level of ecstasy again, but noone else seems to measure up even the slightest.


Mediocrity is underappreciated, especially when it's all you know.


----------



## Morfy

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Mediocrity is underappreciated, especially when it's all you know.


I'm actually happy that I made those experiences. They make for good memories and have shown me what sex can actually be like.


----------



## angelfish

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I don't know that this applies to you and your husband, but this is something I've been thinking about lately.
> 
> Until recently, I would have found the idea of sex remaining passionate well past the honeymoon period strange. More comfortable, sure ... but passionate? I wonder if that's an SX thing. I'm SP/SX and passion is almost like ... sprinting or something, it's an effort, it requires focus and effort and trying hard. It doesn't happen unless I put in a lot of work, except in the honeymoon period.
> 
> If things are left to develop as they like, I grow more comfortable and less passionate with time (maybe more SP and less SX?). Bit like an old couple ... content to hold hands and watch the sun go down over the treetops.
> 
> I think this sounds positively terrifying to many SX-firsts, and I don't know for sure that this would be an SX vs. SP difference ... but something about it seems to ring true.
> 
> Personally, I do think I would be able to keep the flame alive if I really tried hard ... but it wouldn't happen by itself, I would need to work hard for it.


Wow yeah that is genuinely terrifying. I thought passion... _is_ the relationship. Like, if there's not that, what's the point? I love warm comfort too but the passion is what ties it all together, keeps it going, right? Things that comfort me are sunshine and floating in water and fluffy blankets and good food and massages and long showers and soft clothes... and those are lovely and wonderful but they don't _want me_... I thought marriage was having someone who _wants you_, forever. I mean I think he does want me around and wants me to be affectionate towards him but it doesn't seem like there's the I-want-your-body-heart-soul drive that there once seemed to be, and if there's not that... I don't know. We're good helpmates and we're pretty good friends. I just thought marriage was more than that.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

angelfish said:


> Wow yeah that is genuinely terrifying. I thought passion... _is_ the relationship. Like, if there's not that, what's the point? I love warm comfort too but the passion is what ties it all together, keeps it going, right? Things that comfort me are sunshine and floating in water and fluffy blankets and good food and massages and long showers and soft clothes... and those are lovely and wonderful but they don't _want me_... I thought marriage was having someone who _wants you_, forever. I mean I think he does want me around and wants me to be affectionate towards him but it doesn't seem like there's the I-want-your-body-heart-soul drive that there once seemed to be.


I don't know. I've never really felt that way about anyone. Or at least not other than very fleetingly ... I can't imagine holding on to something so intense for very long.


----------



## angelfish

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I don't know. I've never really felt that way about anyone. Or at least not other than very fleetingly ... I can't imagine holding on to something so intense for very long.


Huh. I don't know that I've ever _not_ felt that way, intensely for a long time. When I was little it was sometimes toys that I had the intense attachments to - like stuffed animals especially - or places like the ocean or my grandma's house - and I was very very close with just one person usually - and of course later that morphed into intense connections with romantic interests. I'll hold onto that passion for years and I've discovered that's it's quick to reignite as well. It's a hell of a trip, but it makes me feel alive, anyway. It's why I'm so scared to reconnect fully with my husband right now though. I know that I'll give myself over entirely again and I fear I'm just going to endure the slow painful quiet heartbreak over years all over again. I've started seeing a counselor because I feel like the intense wanting is sort of within me and needs to be addressed. Thought I had it for a while, but evidently it was still when my husband was in the infatuation/chase stage and that just doesn't last forever. There has to be some middle ground between chasing what's never going to happen and living joyfully.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

angelfish said:


> Huh. I don't know that I've ever _not_ felt that way, intensely for a long time. When I was little it was sometimes toys that I had the intense attachments to - like stuffed animals especially - or places like the ocean or my grandma's house - and I was very very close with just one person usually - and of course later that morphed into intense connections with romantic interests. I'll hold onto that passion for years and I've discovered that's it's quick to reignite as well. It's a hell of a trip, but it makes me feel alive, anyway.


I definitely occupy the opposite end of the libido/energy spectrum ... maybe your husband as well. I think some flexibility is possible, but not to any old extent I don't think.


----------



## Defiled

I enjoy giving someone sexual pleasure more than I enjoy receiving it.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

angelfish said:


> It's why I'm so scared to reconnect fully with my husband right now though. I know that I'll give myself over entirely again and I fear I'm just going to endure the slow painful quiet heartbreak over years all over again. I've started seeing a counselor because I feel like the intense wanting is sort of within me and needs to be addressed. Thought I had it for a while, but evidently it was still when my husband was in the infatuation/chase stage and that just doesn't last forever. There has to be some middle ground between chasing what's never going to happen and living joyfully.


That sounds terrible  Do you know any couples who have that kind of passion after years together? I must admit I don't, it sounds exceptionally rare to me ... I know many couples who have been together for a long, long time, but they are all on the calm and quiet side of things, and AFAIK have always been. My parents have been married for around four decades, and I've barely seen them hug one another.


----------



## Tyche

angelfish said:


> Huh. I don't know that I've ever _not_ felt that way, intensely for a long time. When I was little it was sometimes toys that I had the intense attachments to - like stuffed animals especially - or places like the ocean or my grandma's house - and I was very very close with just one person usually - and of course later that morphed into intense connections with romantic interests. I'll hold onto that passion for years and I've discovered that's it's quick to reignite as well. It's a hell of a trip, but it makes me feel alive, anyway. It's why I'm so scared to reconnect fully with my husband right now though. I know that I'll give myself over entirely again and I fear I'm just going to endure the slow painful quiet heartbreak over years all over again. I've started seeing a counselor because I feel like the intense wanting is sort of within me and needs to be addressed. Thought I had it for a while, but evidently it was still when my husband was in the infatuation/chase stage and that just doesn't last forever. There has to be some middle ground between chasing what's never going to happen and living joyfully.


This actually is an sx issue, what you're describing. Not libido, that's not related, but the strong desire to connect and the intensity you're talking about, that's sx. And it sounds like you married someone who isn't sx first. 

This pairing can work, but you both have to meet each other in the middle as much as you are capable. He may never be capable of the intense connection you seek, but I imagine he has other qualities you enjoy. I couldn't really give you advice on how to be happy but I do know enough to at least point out where some of your problems lie.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I find it hilariously stupid that "accidental impregnation" is a fetish. But there are really people out here doing this. 

How the hell do you purposely "accidentally" impregnate someone, anyway? "I thought the condom was just 'Connect Four'-themed!"


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I can't speak for anyone else, but honestly, what makes me feel desired? Random texts asking when he can eat my ass next lol. 

Someone pointed out to me on one of my threads, how an sx-dom fear of not being attractive when I want to be might be the actual root of my insecurities when I have them, instead of something romantic, which makes a ton of sense for me. If so, the opposite -- knowing they're wherever they are thinking about me in the nastiest fucking way -- makes me hella happy. I don't ask for much besides that '_'


----------



## Wisteria

Quick question : I've been DMing someone who's clearly interested in hooking up, but they keep asking to go straight to my place when I've never met them in person. Is this something to be suspicious of? I've brought up meeting in a public place first too. What should I do?


----------



## Tyche

Bad Bunny said:


> Quick question : I've been DMing someone who's clearly interested in hooking up, but they keep asking to go straight to my place when I've never met them in person. Is this something to be suspicious of? I've brought up meeting in a public place first too. What should I do?


That sounds like a red flag to me. I wouldn't even meet then publicly, if I were you. Very dodgy that he wants to go straight to yours without meeting you first.


----------



## SilentScream

Bad Bunny said:


> Quick question : I've been DMing someone who's clearly interested in hooking up, but they keep asking to go straight to my place when I've never met them in person. Is this something to be suspicious of? I've brought up meeting in a public place first too. What should I do?


If you're not comfortable meeting at your house and want to meet in a public place, there's really nothing there they should be attempting to even say to you to convince you otherwise. You have every right to say no and even forcefully if you have to.


----------



## Wisteria

Tyche said:


> That sounds like a red flag to me. I wouldn't even meet then publicly, if I were you. Very dodgy that he wants to go straight to yours without meeting you first.


Really? The thing with dating first is I don't want to be lead on either. This actually happens to me a lot (late night booty calls from random guys) so I thought it was normal for hookups maybe. I've never actually done it before though.


----------



## Tyche

Bad Bunny said:


> Really? The thing with dating first is I don't want to be lead on either. This actually happens to me a lot (late night booty calls from random guys) so I thought it was normal for hookups maybe. I've never actually done it before though.


I've been married for almost 5 years and involved for a few years before that, so I'm out of the loop as far as hook up stuff, but I think meeting someone in a public place first is helpful. What if it turns out you don't have any chemistry? Just my opinion.


----------



## Alcar

Bad Bunny said:


> Quick question : I've been DMing someone who's clearly interested in hooking up, but they keep asking to go straight to my place when I've never met them in person. Is this something to be suspicious of? I've brought up meeting in a public place first too. What should I do?


Tyche gave you a very good advice. It is indeed very suspicious and risky (depending of your personality and your ability to kick people out of your place).


----------



## SilentScream

Bad Bunny said:


> Really? The thing with dating first is I don't want to be lead on either. This actually happens to me a lot (late night booty calls from random guys) so I thought it was normal for hookups maybe. I've never actually done it before though.


If you got bad vibes, listen to da bad vibes. 

Yah, random "hook-ups" for sex do happen inside people's homes and they can be safe with nothing happening, but if it's something you've never done before and are worried and the other guy isn't interested in respecting your boundaries, don't you think he'll have trouble respecting other boundaries too? 

There should still be some room for boundaries and rules of engagement when it comes to hookups. If your boundaries are not respected by this person, then find someone who will - since it is just about hooking up, right?


----------



## Wisteria

My love life is so messed up 
I'm not the type of person to kick someone out or defend my boundaries so I guess it's not a good idea. I thought this would be okay because they made their intentions clear and seemed to be interested in compromising until they said "or we go to your place" after I asked about going out.


----------



## SilentScream

Bad Bunny said:


> My love life is so messed up
> I'm not the type of person to kick someone out or defend my boundaries so I guess it's not a good idea. I thought this would be okay because they made their intentions clear and seemed to be interested in compromising until they said "or we go to your place" after I asked about going out.


Was that all that was said? Were there any further exchanges with regards to him becoming pushier about going back to your place because to an extent it matters. It might not be necessary to give up right away if it was just a passing remark. If there's actual pushing involved and repeated refusal to compromise to meeting you in a public place, then that's slightly more escalated and requires more worry on your part.


----------



## Wisteria

Jawz said:


> If you got bad vibes, listen to da bad vibes.
> 
> Yah, random "hook-ups" for sex do happen inside people's homes and they can be safe with nothing happening, but if it's something you've never done before and are worried and the other guy isn't interested in respecting your boundaries, don't you think he'll have trouble respecting other boundaries too?
> 
> There should still be some room for boundaries and rules of engagement when it comes to hookups. If your boundaries are not respected by this person, then find someone who will - since it is just about hooking up, right?


It was just about hooking up, I don't want a relationship rn after coming out of a bad one. The idea was to have know strings attached. I did suggest I was interested in doing that but not getting to know each other first does seem.. not right.


----------



## Wisteria

Jawz said:


> Was that all that was said? Were there any further exchanges with regards to him becoming pushier about going back to your place because to an extent it matters. It might not be necessary to give up right away if it was just a passing remark. If there's actual pushing involved and repeated refusal to compromise to meeting you in a public place, then that's slightly more escalated and requires more worry on your part.


I'll ask about going somewhere public again and see what happens.


----------



## SilentScream

Bad Bunny said:


> It was just about hooking up, I don't want a relationship rn after coming out of a bad one. The idea was to have know strings attached. I did suggest I was interested in doing that but not getting to know each other first does seem.. not right.


Imo if you're having doubts, you may not be really ready and may not want to do it "the hookup way with no strings attached".


----------



## Wisteria

Jawz said:


> Imo if you're having doubts, you may not be really ready and may not want to do it "the hookup way with no strings attached".


What gives you that impression?
Maybe it is that, but it's hard to tell when I haven't met them. Also my libido is changing like feeling very on and off so maybe that's making confused about what I want. 

I'm going to feel bad for leading them on now, if I change my mind all of a sudden.


----------



## SilentScream

Bad Bunny said:


> What gives you that impression?
> Maybe it is that, but it's hard to tell when I haven't met them. Also my libido is changing like feeling very on and off so maybe that's making confused about what I want.
> 
> I'm going to feel bad for leading them on now, if I change my mind all of a sudden.


Vibes about unsurety and just the way you're framing then. Could be reading too much into it but it seems like there's some doubts there to me. 

And nah, these things happen and hook-ups (based on all that I've read about them) tend to go in hundreds of different ways... I think most people who go into them tend to be aware of the possibility of them falling through. 

It seems you're approaching a hookup with a lot of ideas that are carrying over from relationships. Especially the guilt of leading someone on. Wouldn't that be normal in hookup culture for things to fall through. 

I guess my own lack of experience with hookups is showing so I'll let someone with more experience respond to you.


----------



## Wisteria

Jawz said:


> It seems you're approaching a hookup with a lot of ideas that are carrying over from relationships. Especially the guilt of leading someone on. Wouldn't that be normal in hookup culture for things to fall through.


By leading on I mean being afraid of him leading me on relationship wise (him being a player), and me leading him on means giving him the idea we're going to hook up and that I want to when I don't. Both those things are bad., hence the guilt and suspicion on my end. 

I don't want him to lead me on because that happened to me before and it sucked to be manipulated. Fortanetely he doesnt seem manipulative as he's made it clear what he wants and has asked if I'm up for it. It doesn't remind me of my ex who was very selfish. That's why I was up for the hookup, when a guy is upfront like that it's a turn on for me. But now I'm not in the mood for it and wondering how to do it safely.


----------



## angelfish

Tyche said:


> This actually is an sx issue, what you're describing. Not libido, that's not related, but the strong desire to connect and the intensity you're talking about, that's sx. And it sounds like you married someone who isn't sx first.
> 
> This pairing can work, but you both have to meet each other in the middle as much as you are capable. He may never be capable of the intense connection you seek, but I imagine he has other qualities you enjoy. I couldn't really give you advice on how to be happy but I do know enough to at least point out where some of your problems lie.


Thank you @Tyche

It was easier when it was just sx/sx-last and not libido too. Now that both are disparate it's hard to find the cord that keeps us together. I feel like we make really good platonic friends but for example right now he's downstairs making jambalaya with my dad while I'm upstairs doing this. He's such a good wholesome guy and I just want to fuck. Sorry I keep whining on the thread guys. Trying to deal with this one day at a time.


----------



## Allersky

Bad Bunny said:


> By leading on I mean being afraid of him leading me on relationship wise (him being a player), and me leading him on means giving him the idea we're going to hook up and that I want to when I don't. Both those things are bad., hence the guilt and suspicion on my end.
> 
> I don't want him to lead me on because that happened to me before and it sucked to be manipulated. Fortanetely he doesnt seem manipulative as he's made it clear what he wants and has asked if I'm up for it. It doesn't remind me of my ex who was very selfish. That's why I was up for the hookup, when a guy is upfront like that it's a turn on for me. But now I'm not in the mood for it and wondering how to do it safely.


A bit of advice from someone who's been through the whole hookup phase, you're overthinking things.

People can and do change their minds about hooking up. If you're worried about leading him on, just give him a heads-up that you're unsure and might need more time to think about it. If you decide to go through with it, make sure that somebody else in the house knows what's going on/where you are/who he is/etc. (assuming you're living with other people). Personally I preferred bringing guys to my house. That way, if anything went wrong, I had six other (feisty) girls closeby that would happily help me out.

As for being scared of him leading you on relationship-wise: if you're already worried that you might catch feelings for him, I would proceed with caution. In fact I'd be a little concerned that you seem to be approaching this with the same rules that apply to relationships. You don't really "lead people on" in hook-ups. The whole point is that you don't owe them anything (except a good time). You don't have to be a dick or disrespectful, but you're allowed to be way more selfish and watch your own back. In fact, you need to. Because it's almost guaranteed that that's what they're doing.

Also, you need to be _very_ clear with yourself that this isn't and never will be anything. The idea of a relationship cannot even be a possibility. Otherwise you're setting yourself up for heartbreak. And if the thought of him sleeping with other people upsets you, don't go through with it. That's a solid red flag that hooking up isn't be for you. Similarly, most girls I know found it easier to keep things casual when they were sleeping with more than one guy at a time. 

No strings attached really isn't for everyone and there's nothing wrong with that. You're welcome to back out at any time - even if he's just shown up at your door. No decent guy will get angry at you for changing your mind.


----------



## Firelily

I confess that i like sex. 
i confess that i like it a lot
I confess its not the only thing i like 
i confess there are things i like more


----------



## Crowbo

Firelily said:


> I confess that i like sex.
> i confess that i like it a lot
> I confess its not the only thing i like
> i confess there are things i like more
> 
> View attachment 823053


And this is why I think that the topic of sex shouldn't be as taboo as it it. It's a natural part of life and natural selection.


----------



## AdaptingMotif

I confess:





because I'm too lazy to do anything about it right now


----------



## Firelily

Crowbo said:


> And this is why I think that the topic of sex shouldn't be as taboo as it it. It's a natural part of life and natural selection.


I have to completely agree with you Crow! 
It is a very natural part of all animal life, and yet some how humans (like with everything) have to make a drama out of it


----------



## Purrfessor

Firelily said:


> I have to completely agree with you Crow!
> It is a very natural part of all animal life, and yet some how humans (like with everything) have to make a drama out of it


What about the drama that comes from cheating? Sex is never just sex. You know why it's considered taboo? Because there is an opposite thing to sex that is opposite of taboo and it's called not wasting energy.


----------



## Firelily

WritingLove said:


> What about the drama that comes from cheating? Sex is never just sex. You know why it's considered taboo? Because there is an opposite thing to sex that is opposite of taboo and it's called not wasting energy.


hmmm you seem to have misread what i said. for a start i didnt say sex was just sex. i said it was a natural part of life.
cheating can come in different forms too which one are you talking about. Cheating can be just sex on the side yes but often it is to do with relationship more. You can cheat without sex. and whether its taboo or not its still natural and all animal life forms do it.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Sex is great
- until you have some.


----------



## Purrfessor

Firelily said:


> hmmm you seem to have misread what i said. for a start i didnt say sex was just sex. i said it was a natural part of life.
> cheating can come in different forms too which one are you talking about. Cheating can be just sex on the side yes but often it is to do with relationship more. You can cheat without sex. and whether its taboo or not its still natural and all animal life forms do it.


Still tons of drama


----------



## Firelily

WritingLove said:


> Still tons of drama


hence the comment 

and yet some how humans (like with everything) have to make a drama out of it

i'm not getting your point here i'm sorry, is it me or just a misread or something else??


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I think the hottest thing about last weekend, somewhat surprisingly to me, was being pushed off to the side until he was ready to deal with me. Not saying all men are like this, but it's one thing I love about a lot of men as a rule. 

I was laying on the bed in the living room under the covers because I didn't feel like hanging out with everyone else in the kitchen anymore. He was looking for his juul which he was concerned about because it cost him a lot of money. And then, in the process of looking for it, he'd get sidetracked by conversation with the other people. So he'd come over to me, make out for a bit, get anxious about where he lost it again (lol) and try to find it. Then he'd come back and get under the covers, finger me quietly -- I loved that I had to be as silent as possible or it would stop -- and be summoned back out. It happened probably 3 times total before he was in with me for the rest of the night. As fucked up as it sounds, I was really into being a second priority to less personal things he was worried about. I loved his certainty that I was gonna be ready whenever he was, to do with me what he wanted, which I was. There are many times when I wish I was just a housewife whose sole purpose is to take care of the needs of my husband while he's away, and *earn* play time with him. 

I can only associate the feeling with part of a quote by Anaïs Nin, whose sex life I desperately wish I had:

"I am going to be pursued, fucked, possessed by the will of a male at his time, his bidding.”


----------



## Cherry

I contradicted myself. I was all self righteous and protective prior to the date and then when push came to shove, I went into his house by the end of it. It didn't progress to the furthest it could have. I was too tired. But it did get a little more 'wild' than anticipated, and it's left me with a bit of an identity crisis - as this isn't the first time I've willingly gone against what supposedly are my values. Maybe it's time to re-evaluate what I really really feel and believe...and distinguish which things have been drilled into me from a strict, traditional upbringing, and which things are my true self? What do I _really_ want? And where is the line? It's a tough one. Maybe I needn't feel guilty for wanting to explore right now? At the same time I do want to have a proper, long term relationship. I don't know how to navigate this. It's all I've ever really wanted but I'm figuring it out -- everyone's telling me there's no rush, and maybe I should allow myself to have some fun without beating myself up over it? I'm just afraid that I would become addicted to reckless/fling type behaviour and then become unstable. Hmm, I highly doubt it. I'm sure I'd tire of it eventually.

I mean, I definitely had fun (if we remove all the self doubt from the equation). He was 16 years older than me - certainly didn't look it though (meh, maturity floats my boat), and my least favourite personality type (INTJ) but we got along pretty well. In fact, I would say it was one of my most favourite dates in this new town. I liked that for someone who doesn't have many facial expressions, I was able to crack quite a few smiles and laughs out of him. Probably helps that he had the guts to ask for a kiss at the end. Made me feel wanted. Was nice to get some much needed affection(s). He had a strange way of kissing though, very 'licky' and tongue-ish, very soon. I felt torn about its affect on me...but just kinda went with it. Then he messaged me the day after saying I'm a very sexy kisser. Haha.


----------



## Lawls

Finally got some action after quite some time. It didn't go all the way as I didn't want it to with the person I was with, but it was great to be intimate with someone else and have some affection shown towards me as well!


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Extremely hard to work when you can close your eyes for just a second and almost hear him catch his breath sliding into you like he did the last time. I almost embarrassed myself in front of a customer by making it obvious on my face.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

When all you want is to be the dude's whore and wait on his command to suck it, but he's acting too wimpish right now for you to even deal with him that way. I can't fuck with someone (no pun intended) who refuses to acknowledge when they've messed up. That's a big sign of immaturity.

Everyone has their moments. I'm just really hoping it's only temporary. Because I've received more respect from, and I trust him more than any other guy who's been dominant with me. He's definitely worth trying to understand/work with. In the meantime, I guess I could be working on being more sensitive myself.


----------



## Forest Nymph

I gotta crush on a dude. Onoes. 

He's sympathetic to veganism, doesn't eat dairy and eats lots of veggie meals. He's in fisheries bio though and loves to fish. I said, well you could be a pescatarian. Because of his field he somewhat gets the environmental impact. I told him about my grad school project and he also sympathized with my wanting to make an immediate change in the real world, he too feels like research is a waste of time right now because of global warming. 

He's REALLY cute. I'm not rude enough to ask his ethnicity, but my guesses are Israeli, South Americans or half Black half blonde. He has bright blue eyes, olive skin and wildly curly brown hair. 

HE IS SO CUTE THO. 

I don't want to have a crush on a dude right now. I'm letting it go, if he's interested he can pursue me, or we will be friends.


----------



## Kudos03

Forest Nymph said:


> I gotta crush on a dude. Onoes.
> 
> He's sympathetic to veganism, doesn't eat dairy and eats lots of veggie meals. He's in fisheries bio though and loves to fish. I said, well you could be a pescatarian. Because of his field he somewhat gets the environmental impact. I told him about my grad school project and he also sympathized with my wanting to make an immediate change in the real world, he too feels like research is a waste of time right now because of global warming.
> 
> He's REALLY cute. I'm not rude enough to ask his ethnicity, but my guesses are Israeli, South Americans or half Black half blonde. He has bright blue eyes, olive skin and wildly curly brown hair.
> 
> HE IS SO CUTE THO.
> 
> I don't want to have a crush on a dude right now. I'm letting it go, if he's interested he can pursue me, or we will be friends.


Awwwwww oh my God you sound so cute yourself talking bout him. I wish someone had a crush on me like this, its so cute!!

I'm jelaous 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Starting talking to this beautiful guy, who's totally my type appearance-wise. Met him on OkC and we have some mutual friends, so I don't feel as weird as I usually do. Honestly if he asked to meet up tonight and smash, I probably would lol. Just based on looks alone, and how lax he seems so far. 

I need to step up my game when talking to randoms, though. He said he isn't looking for a relationship so I feel like I'm good to go with that. But I have the smoothness of a porcupine on crack.


----------



## bucolic

Morning time is horny time.


----------



## pwowq

GF wants to see me fuck a male.
GF can allow me to fuck a female on the condition the female have to watch us fuck, when GF is done she wants to watch me continue on the female.


----------



## NewBeginning

pwowq said:


> GF wants to see me fuck a male.
> GF can allow me to fuck a female on the condition the female have to watch us fuck, when GF is done she wants to watch me continue on the female.


This girl is giving you her absolute loyalty under any circumstances which means she would want you to kill the female even if sex with her is better. She is making you choose between two different types of love and I'll let you figure that one out on your own because I am most definitely not a marriage counselor. I think your girlfriend wants you to propose to her and is giving you an ultimatum. Are you going to believe her when she says she wants another female there or are you going to take her up on her pretend challenge and turn it into a reality?


We didn't have sex. I consider myself a virgin. I'm not but I consider myself one because I'm educated and understand what real lovemaking would imply. He measured me and withdrew right after the first thrust because he got upset that I thought he'd be much much bigger. He wasn't. I still like him a lot and this worries me. I wish I was with him right now. Is it a sacrifice? Is it for healthier kids? Why is this the case? I would probably let him each time almost. I mean, I let him measure and I was honest about it. Is it love or am I being played? Why can't I just go black? I actually dig this low union and I want him to shower me with attention but he actually physically can't because well...now he's smoking a big Cuban cigar and that's not the same person and we're marzipan lies but I'm not lying when I say that I want him anyway...he accidentally exasperated that "I'm not a woman though" and it hurt my feelings as we were laying down to go to sleep. It's my fault and that's why I ran away and I want to see him again because I love it when my demons come out to haunt me...it gives me a sense of livelihood and a greater cause to resist. 

Do I think military men are babies who are incapable of being real heroes because they sheep out and hop on bandwagons and keep animals in barns and stalls? Yes. 

I still want to get F***** hard every day and all night and it isn't happening in the way I'd always imagined and dreamt of. It seems to require substance abuse and bleaching of the follicles and it makes me sick and depressed afterward either clean or dirty.


----------



## Morpheus83

When I was in high school, I wanted to fuck and be fucked by a number of younger male sports teachers/coaches  Still gay.


----------



## pwowq

Last time we fucked we came together. :heart:


----------



## DudeGuy

I don't like name changing, choose a username and keep it.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

DudeGuy said:


> I don't like name changing, choose a username and keep it.


...and that is a *sexual *confession because...? Usernames turn you on, or not?


----------



## Purrfessor

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> ...and that is a *sexual *confession because...? Usernames turn you on, or not?


I'm guessing there's some personal reasoning behind it, likely a can of worms that shouldn't be opened up. Drama. :x


----------



## DudeGuy

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> ...and that is a *sexual *confession because...? Usernames turn you on, or not?


don't kink shame me


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

DudeGuy said:


> don't kink shame me


lol. I thought you might have INTP'd your way into the wrong thread by accident.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Sometimes when I am alone, I still think about him when I masturbate. And I think about being in LA.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Man...I REALLY could have used some proper stress relief tonight, what with very recently starting a new job I've never done anything like before and the fact that it's been about a month since I've gotten any. He hit me up, but I told him I'd have to be later than usual getting ready (which was true,) and he said he wouldn't have been able to work with that as it would have forced him to get home too late. I'm gonna cry lol. It would have made me feel so so much better. ;____; oh well. Guess it's [not] happening for a reason.

EDIT: NVM, he just texted saying he'll do it anyway (no, I didn't try to persuade him.) There is a god rofl.


----------



## Paulie

Wish I had something juicy to confess. Sigh.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

It was great. Definitely what I needed. But right before I left, he told me next time he wanted to do anal in front of his mirror, so he could watch my face. And listen to the sounds his hips would make slapping against my thick ass. I had to shut him up once he started talking about how my juice would run down my leg during. I wanted to touch myself to the thought of it right next to him, but I needed to go. 

I could do it now, only my pussy's sore from the hard pounding he gave it. So perfect.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Gotta admit, even though I'd never smoke in real life because it'd be dumb to destroy my health that way, it always seems so hot in stories and such. Like it makes for a nice atmosphere. :blushed:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Remnants said:


> Gotta admit, even though I'd never smoke in real life because it'd be dumb to destroy my health that way, it always seems so hot in stories and such. Like it makes for a nice atmosphere. :blushed:


I actually agree, but living with a non-smoker is going to be a better time.


----------



## Purrfessor

Remnants said:


> Gotta admit, even though I'd never smoke in real life because it'd be dumb to destroy my health that way, it always seems so hot in stories and such. Like it makes for a nice atmosphere. :blushed:


Yeah well in stories and such you don't smell the smoke or hear the coughing. They romanticize it. They romanticize a lot of things..


----------



## Purrfessor

To be honest, a big reason I'm anti-social is because of dick measuring contests. But not because I have a small dick or anything, I just get turned off when its about size. 

What turns me on? Mmm well the thought of using my tongue and lips to play with the sensitivity of her pussy. Kissing her lips, and her other lips, and back again. The smell of her pussy as Im on her clitoris. Running my hands over her thighs, teasing her erogenous zones nearby. Opening my eyes and seeing the hair above her pussy, knowing it's there to increase the pleasure. Each follicle acting as an antennae to absorb the sexual energy of my hands and lips. Wrapping my arms around both of her hips, groping her ass, pulling her closer into my face as her muscles spasm from uncontrollable pleasure. Erotic fingering of her breasts after moving up her body, making sure to visit her stomachs erogenous zones. I love feeling her breathing as I take control and notice a calmness of breath in her. Roll her over and kiss her ass with light spanking. She's wanting to get fucked at this point, so i grab hold of her hair, tilting her head back to be in range of my mouth. I then use my lips on her neck and ears as my hand reaches around to her pussy. 

Then at this point is when I'm ready to use my dick. That's why I'm anti-social. There's no foreplay with people anymore. No courting her around. No romance. Just explicit and vulgar mentioning of genitalia without any sort of complex emotion and often accompanied by some sort of trade either financial in nature or fuelled by darkness with people aiming to make others their bitch, slave, pet, etc. 

I get tired of it all. I want to just slap some sense into them. Get rough with them so they listen to gentle. Otherwise my gentle, which is hidden behind my exterior, will go unnoticed. And my lessons will go unheard. 

But also I get into fights. People really piss me off when they get jealous and spew hatred my direction. Possibly sabotaging the people I care about and getting in the way of my influence. Then the stress from the conflict is a turn off. Why is it men vs men when it comes to women? Why do they have to be involved at all?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

This song playing in the background during the initial seduction mmmmmmm Feeling his heartbeat speed up as I am running my hands over his chest ~ slowly kissing and licking my way up his neck before~ taking his mouth with mine


----------



## bucolic

Think I'm a switch.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Real talk, days off where I don't have much to do are the worst. It's so hard to focus when all I want is for someone to come over and fuck my brains out for a few hours. I end up getting myself off several times throughout the day just to be able to think about something else.


----------



## Crowbo

bucolic said:


> Think I'm a switch.


I figure the same, even if I'm still a virgin :laughing:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I had a sexy dream about this guy, and now seeing him is hard because making conversation is hard. He recently suggested that we go to his place and watch a movie, but we didn't actually set a day. For reasons I won't disclose, I know I SHOULDN'T sleep with him. Still, I don't think I'll be able to keep myself from trying.

It would be a lot easier if I felt certain he not only wanted me, but is as weak as I am.


----------



## Tropes

This turns me on:





It inspired a fantasy that I am the one trying to get said divorce and a woman is doing everything she can to get me to break - get me hard and get me to fuck her - in front of a medieval jury.


----------



## Wisteria

Don't mean to sound judgemental or make people feel insecure but it's weird when a guy is smaller than you expected down there. The missing foreskin probably made it look smaller. Like it's weird how a skinny guy can be like 6 inches then a guy who is way bigger and makes my body look small in comparison can't even hit my cervix. But he was surprisingly more confident and better at sex. He wasn't insecure about me seeing him soft either. Size makes a difference though because it felt less intense and didn't feel like he was rearranging my insides. He also kept slipping out whereas with the last guy it was difficult for him to even get inside me. If he was larger in size it would have been on point. 

Sorry if this post is too lewd or graphic


----------



## Denature

Bad Bunny said:


> Don't mean to sound judgemental or make people feel insecure but it's weird when a guy is smaller than you expected down there. The missing foreskin probably made it look smaller. Like it's weird how a skinny guy can be like 6 inches then a guy who is way bigger and makes my body look small in comparison can't even hit my cervix. But he was surprisingly more confident and better at sex. He wasn't insecure about me seeing him soft either. Size makes a difference though because it felt *less intense and didn't feel like he was rearranging my insides*. He also kept slipping out whereas with the last guy it was difficult for him to even get inside me. If he was larger in size it would have been on point.
> 
> Sorry if this post is too lewd or graphic


Some of ladies....


----------



## Wisteria

Denature said:


> Some of ladies....


Lol

Some of that was exaggerated  but intensity feels good


----------



## Denature

Bad Bunny said:


> Lol
> 
> Some of that was exaggerated  but intensity feels good


I know you ladies like it rough but it's always shocking to hear a woman state it in terms like this "rearranging my insides" :laughing:
Like, no man I know would ever state it like that. Just goes to show how freaky you lot are.


----------



## Wisteria

Denature said:


> I know you ladies like it rough but it's always shocking to hear a woman state it in terms like this "rearranging my insides" :laughing:
> Like, no man I know would ever state it like that. Just goes to show how freaky you lot are.


Well most men don't want anything inside them ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Rearranging guts is just another way of saying tapping the cervical area imao


----------



## Denature

Bad Bunny said:


> Well most men don't want anything inside them ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Rearranging guts is just another way of saying tapping the cervical area imao


You learn something everyday. I'm surprised something like that doesn't hurt.


----------



## Wisteria

Denature said:


> You learn something everyday. I'm surprised something like that doesn't hurt.


It can feel uncomfortable but it doesn't hurt lol


----------



## Lonewaer

Bad Bunny said:


> It can feel uncomfortable but it doesn't hurt lol


Well that varies from person to person I suppose, because there are also a good amount of reports complaining about men being big enough that they hit the cervix and that hurt in those specific cases.


----------



## Wisteria

Lonewaer said:


> Well that varies from person to person I suppose, because there are also a good amount of reports complaining about men being big enough that they hit the cervix and that hurt in those specific cases.


Why are you even answering this, you're not a woman 
Pain is more likely because of not being fully aroused or a number of clinical health problems than it is size. being too big is just more flattering for men.


----------



## napkineater

Anyone else scared to go all the way with themselves? Like, past foreplay to the main event?


----------



## Joilk

I never talk about sex irl unless some one else initiates it. I find it weird to talk with people about sex as many are extremely inexperienced, too.

This is more positive: I received a very slow and quite pleasurable BJ from an intj girl that was offering in a quite intense manner staring me right into my eyes at the same time. It was so interesting, I invited her over my city apartment when her shift was going to be over. The sexual encounter was mediocre, but the initial blowjob was extremely ... silent?

There were 3 young ladies in a bar. My intention was to get them over to our table for the 2 men who were with me to enjoy their company. The men didnt like the girls, bc they were too introverted they said. It was 2infjs and one infp. The men were entps. So at one point these girls had other girls calling them where to meet and the same old. Now in a while these new girls arrived to the bar too. There were 4 of them. Estj, intj, entp and a very voicy esfp. Well, my guys suggested we should all move to a place one of them had relatively near by. Those four were eagar to roll out. The initial 3 didnt wanna leave. So what we did was my boys left with the new girls while I stayed in the bar chillin with the introvers. Suddenly the infp suggested we should leave for a walk on the beach. We all agreead thatd be a chill so we did. At one point, being a bit tired amongst other things, we ended up at a cabin somewhere in the woods some relative of one of the infjs owned. And somehow one thing lead to another and from play the girls started to kiss eachother. Then they ran across the yard naked and then we kinda had sex there, all over the place.

What we failed to calc tho was that the granny of the infj and her cousing had visited the site during our experience and called the authorities bc of noise, thinking we are there to steal something? Anyway the story ended with a near arrest of all 4 of us, and 2 lost virginities.

This is how life is occasionally.

When I got home, as I told my wife what had happened, while she was amused by my failed attempt to pimp my friends with the introverted girls and ending up almost to prison I was happy for two reasons:

For having such a openminded wife as my current life partner. And two.
For ending up in a situation where four pairs of rather cool looking underwear were still in my pockets as proof of funds for the entp male friends who thought these were really shy girls.

..over one thousand more confessions like this one. Just that this one happened last weekend so it was still in the freshest part of the memory.

Why is life revolving do heavily around sex?


----------



## Lonewaer

Bad Bunny said:


> Why are you even answering this, you're not a woman


What, so because I don't have a vagina I have to ignore all the vagina people who have reported this ? =p

This is important for guys to know because for another example, some women like it girthy (to the point of fisting sometimes), and some other like it not so girthy (where 3 fingers is too much ; this one I know from experience). It's not unsafe to assume that cervix pounding can also very much be a matter of taste.
So I'm not just going to assume that every woman will like things the size of a cucumber because "she's not aroused enough". If she doesn't like it, she doesn't like it.


----------



## DudeGuy

napkineater said:


> Anyone else scared to go all the way with themselves? Like, past foreplay to the main event?


like, masturbating?


----------



## Wisteria

Lonewaer said:


> What, so because I don't have a vagina I have to ignore all the vagina people who have reported this ? =p
> 
> This is important for guys to know because for another example, some women like it girthy (to the point of fisting sometimes), and some other like it not so girthy (where 3 fingers is too much ; this one I know from experience). It's not unsafe to assume that cervix pounding can also very much be a matter of taste.
> So I'm not just going to assume that every woman will like things the size of a cucumber because "she's not aroused enough". If she doesn't like it, she doesn't like it.


The size of a cucumber? Can we be realistic here 
My original point was small size doesn't feel as intense. I'm sure most women could agree. But I also do agree cervix pounding is a matter a taste, as it does feel uncomfortable.


----------



## napkineater

DudeGuy said:


> like, masturbating?


Ew wtf no 

What sort of thread do you think this is


----------



## DudeGuy

napkineater said:


> Ew wtf no
> 
> What sort of thread do you think this is


um, but you said...



> all the way with *themselves*


----------



## napkineater

DudeGuy said:


> um, but you said...


Dont be fucking rude my dude and also my guy


----------



## DudeGuy

napkineater said:


> Dont be fucking rude my dude and also my guy


butt...


----------



## napkineater

DudeGuy said:


> butt...


We've been talking so long, just kiss me already.


----------



## Wisteria

I don't know if I will ever feel the same way I did with the first guy I slept with. Any new relationship or sexual encounter feels like a rebound, which is just awful. I remember how happy I felt when I was with him. It was so great and pleasantly surprising to have someone so similar to me, with life experiences I could relate to. How I adored everything about them. The feelings there were intense.

We had sex way too soon. I never found out what he was truly thinking or feeling. The sex was great to me. The next day was me mostly me being overwhelmed and processing all the things that happened the night before, while trying to live my daily activities. I was warmer to other people and felt soft and fuzzy inside. 

Then he dissapeared and completely ignored me like I was nothing. That's how it ended. 
I was a wreck emotionally, went through roller-coasters of moods, did things that were out of character, and was a ball of confusion. I cried myself to sleep every night for weeks. Eventually it got easier, but I haven't healed from it. 

6 months later I met a new guy, and long story short he's a very different person and we became friends with benefits. The first time we had sex felt like nothing. I wasn't overwhelmed and overjoyed, in fact I felt nothing except perhaps physical comfort. I didnt care about him getting up early to leave. I felt indifference. I don't even know if I enjoyed it. 

I notice all all the parallels between this situation and my first, although they're probably insignificant and mean nothing, it struck me as strange. 

When we woke up the next morning, he asked _did you sleep okay? _. It made me remember asking the first guy the same question when he got up. When my fwb talked about the sex, he said it was great doing those things. This also brought me back to my first. He asked me if I enjoyed the night, I replied with _it was great_. While my fwb was having sex with me, they got me to stop so they confess and issue with me, and told me they wanted to say in person. Its also exactly what I did before. 

It just makes me wonder, what am I doing? Why am I sleeping with someone when I don't really feel a thing for them? It makes me miss him more. Even though he did a hurtful thing, and treated me badly. I loved the way he held my hands and stroked my hair from my face. I liked the smell mixed with his cigarettes. I miss being with someone where I actually felt something memorable. I don't know what to do. I just want something to happen which will make me move on and stop feeling pain.


----------



## Penny

Bad Bunny said:


> I don't know if I will ever feel the same way I did with the first guy I slept with. Any new relationship or sexual encounter feels like a rebound, which is just awful. I remember how happy I felt when I was with him. It was so great and pleasantly surprising to have someone so similar to me, with life experiences I could relate to. How I adored everything about them. The feelings there were intense.
> 
> We had sex way too soon. I never found out what he was truly thinking or feeling. The sex was great to me. The next day was me mostly me being overwhelmed and processing all the things that happened the night before, while trying to live my daily activities. I was warmer to other people and felt soft and fuzzy inside.
> 
> Then he dissapeared and completely ignored me like I was nothing. That's how it ended.
> I was a wreck emotionally, went through roller-coasters of moods, did things that were out of character, and was a ball of confusion. I cried myself to sleep every night for weeks. Eventually it got easier, but I haven't healed from it.
> 
> 6 months later I met a new guy, and long story short he's a very different person and we became friends with benefits. The first time we had sex felt like nothing. I wasn't overwhelmed and overjoyed, in fact I felt nothing except perhaps physical comfort. I didnt care about him getting up early to leave. I felt indifference. I don't even know if I enjoyed it.
> 
> I notice all all the parallels between this situation and my first, although they're probably insignificant and mean nothing, it struck me as strange.
> 
> When we woke up the next morning, he asked _did you sleep okay? _. It made me remember asking the first guy the same question when he got up. When my fwb talked about the sex, he said it was great doing those things. This also brought me back to my first. He asked me if I enjoyed the night, I replied with _it was great_. While my fwb was having sex with me, they got me to stop so they confess and issue with me, and told me they wanted to say in person. Its also exactly what I did before.
> 
> It just makes me wonder, what am I doing? Why am I sleeping with someone when I don't really feel a thing for them? It makes me miss him more. Even though he did a hurtful thing, and treated me badly. I loved the way he held my hands and stroked my hair from my face. I liked the smell mixed with his cigarettes. I miss being with someone where I actually felt something memorable. I don't know what to do. I just want something to happen which will make me move on and stop feeling pain.


having sex or being intimate with people releases hormones that make you feel all lovey dovey for them. it's almost like a trap even. you need to be aware of this so you can use your mind to discern what your heart truly wants. some guys don't seem affected by these hormones. sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Wisteria

Penny said:


> having sex or being intimate with people releases hormones that make you feel all lovey dovey for them. it's almost like a trap even. you need to be aware of this so you can use your mind to discern what your heart truly wants. some guys don't seem affected by these hormones. sorry you had to go through that.


That probably did make it worse but it was likely because i had feelings already. It's why i let him get physical so soon, because I already liked him and didn't know how to express it any other way. With other guys that hasn't happened because i didn't have those types of feelings for them to start with, i just seen them as a friend and if they ended up doing the same thing he did i would probably move on quicker. Maybe the hormones don't happen so much for guys but sure it was because he didn't care about me anyway.


----------



## Penny

@Bad Bunny sorry you had to go through that. you know they say you have to kiss a lot of frogs to find your prince.


----------



## Veggie

Penny said:


> having sex or being intimate with people releases hormones that make you feel all lovey dovey for them. it's almost like a trap even. you need to be aware of this so you can use your mind to discern what your heart truly wants. some guys don't seem affected by these hormones.


There's a Ted talk - I think someone might have posted it on this forum at one point - about the differences in hormone releases between men and women. I can't remember how valid this was - but essentially the dude releases more after he's already in love, whereas it's the release itself that makes women fall in love. 

It's a wonder this ever synchs up in people anymore. Back in the day there was more at stakes when it came to choosing a monogamous partner, but I'm personally extremely impatient - probably like a lot of people, especially in the digital age - and don't feel like investing the time into someone if I don't have feelings for them yet. I don't really have to. And I don't want to start a potential relationship with it feeling like a chore. 

So I wanna get 'er done sooner than later. And now I might care more than the dude, and he doesn't act right, so I write it off as a casual thing I don't take seriously... but then when I do now he's the one who's into it, and... ugh. Or he's trying to properly court me, but I don't care enough to prioritize it yet, and then he eventually gives up. 

The situations that have taken off in recent years either had a sorta "love at first sight" element to them, or the guy had been harboring a crush on me that I didn't have to put any effort into. Maybe some of these romantic ideals are also just practical, lol.


----------



## Strayfire

Bad Bunny said:


> I don't know if I will ever feel the same way I did with the first guy I slept with. Any new relationship or sexual encounter feels like a rebound, which is just awful. I remember how happy I felt when I was with him. It was so great and pleasantly surprising to have someone so similar to me, with life experiences I could relate to. How I adored everything about them. The feelings there were intense...
> 
> Then he dissapeared and completely ignored me like I was nothing. That's how it ended.
> I was a wreck emotionally, went through roller-coasters of moods, did things that were out of character, and was a ball of confusion. I cried myself to sleep every night for weeks. Eventually it got easier, but I haven't healed from it.
> 
> 6 months later I met a new guy, and long story short he's a very different person and we became friends with benefits. The first time we had sex felt like nothing. I wasn't overwhelmed and overjoyed, in fact I felt nothing except perhaps physical comfort. I didnt care about him getting up early to leave. I felt indifference. I don't even know if I enjoyed it.


Recently I had a one night stand with a FwB and I just felt numb afterwards. Yeah there was that physical release, but I couldn't really get into having sex with her. It felt like an empty apathy the entire time.

Sex is glorified too much. In comparison, just seeing my best friend smile and giving her a big hug and having her sleep on my shoulder gives me ever so much more joy than that one night stand ever did.

For me it's not what you do that brings you happiness. It's who you do it with. My best friend messaged me, she visited the park we used to hang out in and she said it felt so wrong without me. 

I don't think this feeling is exclusive to sex. I know certain people can have sex without feelings of attachment, but I can't and it seems neither can you. I don't think that's a bad thing. From the people I know who can have sex without feelings they do seem to be doing so as a coping mechanism for something missing in their lives.


----------



## Wisteria

Strayfire said:


> Recently I had a one night stand with a FwB and I just felt numb afterwards. Yeah there was that physical release, but I couldn't really get into having sex with her. It felt like an empty apathy the entire time.
> 
> Sex is glorified too much. In comparison, just seeing my best friend smile and giving her a big hug and having her sleep on my shoulder gives me ever so much more joy than that one night stand ever did.
> 
> For me it's not what you do that brings you happiness. It's who you do it with. My best friend messaged me, she visited the park we used to hang out in and she said it felt so wrong without me.
> 
> I don't think this feeling is exclusive to sex. I know certain people can have sex without feelings of attachment, but I can't and it seems neither can you. I don't think that's a bad thing. From the people I know who can have sex without feelings they do seem to be doing so as a coping mechanism for something missing in their lives.


I'm not sure how I feel about having sex with a person where no (romantic) attachment is involved. With my fwb it was nice and I liked trying new things, but in comparison to my ex it wasnt nearly as good. And it might have been hanging out and just talking to them that made it enjoyable. Guys often open up about something personal after sex and I find that interesting. 

People who do have one night stands and things, it's probably the scared of getting close to someone clique, or they see it as having fun. I am already realizing how overrated sex seems to be.


----------



## Veggie

Bad Bunny said:


> People who do have one night stands and things, it's probably the scared of getting close to someone clique, or they see it as having fun. I am already realizing how overrated sex seems to be.


Or the clique of people who got extremely close to people, without that person suddenly dumping them, but who experienced bs anyway, and now try to... not prevent rejection, but prevent another crap relationship.


----------



## IOI

@Veggie

"Or he's trying to properly court me, but I don't care enough to prioritize it yet, and then he eventually gives up"

Thats how it goes with the alphas you were mentioning havin the odds on your side, just that they never give in, ever. Unless you ask for that. Then you have lost him.

Now you know, istead of guessing.

The lesser will not fill your needs relationship wisely, they just wont be ever just quite enough. This is why I told you, you do not know how to handle one. But I hope you will.

Im pretty tired with all this timelapse from ldn to hawaii. Gotta take the break you asked for. No matter what i say, you would be still remain anchored in pride and never humble yourself down for an grown up conversation, which of course was an option.


----------



## Veggie

IOI said:


> @Veggie
> 
> "Or he's trying to properly court me, but I don't care enough to prioritize it yet, and then he eventually gives up"
> 
> Thats how it goes with the alphas you were mentioning havin the odds on your side, just that they never give in, ever. Unless you ask for that. Then you have lost him.
> 
> Now you know, istead of guessing.
> 
> The lesser will not fill your needs relationship wisely, they just wont be ever just quite enough. This is why I told you, you do not know how to handle one. But I hope you will.
> 
> Im pretty tired with all this timelapse from ldn to hawaii. Gotta take the break you asked for. No matter what i say, you would be still remain anchored in pride and never humble yourself down for an grown up conversation, which of course was an option.


You would be a lot less annoying in all your stalking glory if reading your posts didn't also seem like a cryptic homework assignment that I opt out of almost always now. 

I'm not sure what you're lecturing about, but I'm having a very hard time imagining you winning over a ton of women with how you type, in our textual age, and I really wish you'd stop with whatever delusional fantasy you have going in your mind about some advice you need to bestow upon me.


----------



## IOI

Veggie. You hate me properly dont ya.

Youd be a lot more courageous if you cut loose your superiority complex, look into the 17 levels of consciousness and the fricken 25traits of an alpha male and stopped salivating after sigmas here. You just literally flicked off an alpha to talk with a psycho, can you even try to imagine how painful that was to watch? You have no solid def of what you yourself are. Theres no point revealing stuff to you graduatelly if your not keen into telling your pride to fuck just right off. Youre what image councious all the sudden? Bs. Depth n authencity is everything to ppl like us. Then bloody take a ownership of your character! Why be jovial when youre really hyper serious. You talk about wanting to get and maintain a convobat at sx levs and then when you get that you chicken out? Why? Why arent you allowimg yourself to be you?! I really cant grasp it. Its counterproductive. Its like you ask for water for 8 years and when you have it you still choose mud bc youre used to being what, jovial? Good Heaven.

I have a q for you. You honestly think, honestly now, that a ten out of ten guy starts doing everything perfectly to prove hes 10/10? You really think theres much more to prove apart of affording total lunacy to veil the most extreme version of manhood those men are?? Really!? You genuinly think a way lesser than an alpha, a wealthy kid is gonna come flashing you his millie, billie or even more so trillie and then ask you to marry him? You really think thats how that goes if the goal is authencity?? Come on, you should know better.

Youre wrong. I dont need this. Its draining. But when I see you year after year after year hurt all the fricken time, and no one doing nothing but sleazily kiss your arse for attention/sex/what ever egoistic what ever you choose at outcome, no matter how much you end up considering me a wanker or delusiomal or which ever label youll use from all the ones ive heard for millions of times by my age now, I still cant help seeing someone who suffers and not intervene.

If you had met this type of men, this should be nth new to you at all. They call them alphas, bc they lift instead of ridiculate. I expect nothing short of that from you too. Again, hate me as much as you like, but reconsider the msg im delivering.

Im no res. major, no billionaire prop trading house owner, no upper upper class member, no father, no husband, no friend, not a certified psychologist, no sociologist out of cambridge, no motorcyclist, no sailor, no dog lover, no philanthropist, no alpha and no Ni first. Im just your casual perc member who would genuinly like to see you happy. Is there really smt wrong with that?

And istead of asking me to fuck off, why wont you chill about making me a loser here sexual encounter wisely. As if I tell you the quality and multitude of simultaneous partners and proof of that, I bet it wouldnt take you too long to review your attitude thare. But that shouldnt matter, none of it. What should matter is ONLY if im genuinely helping you or if Im literally insane and useless.

But if you insist not to talk with me, then so be it, I assure you thats nothing new to me. Here.


----------



## chad86tsi

IOI has Been here one whole day and already lecturing other established members. It Reeks of troll in here. The big question is, which one? as there are so many to choose from.


----------



## Veggie

IOI said:


> You just literally flicked off an alpha to talk with a psycho, can you even try to imagine how painful that was to watch? You have no solid def of what you yourself are.


Or do I? I thought we'd established that I was a psycho too  Dude was saying legitimately brave and insightful things that I could relate to. You just preach to me while simultaneously speaking and acting like a nerd without game. If you were occasionally drunk or something, hey, I could understand that - because I'm no stranger to drinking and posting - but it's all the time. 

And I'm sorry if that hurt the feels, because I actually don't hate you. But back off, eh? I know what I'm doing. Get better at talking to women if you want to leave your wife, is my genuine advice. And then find the ones who want a divorcee with children who troll and stalk message boards. 

I'm really not "hurt all the time" either so if this is coming from a savior complex place, you are freed of that. I more feel like I've been chasing a high for years, and I've hurt more than I've been hurt. My biological clock stresses me out though, yea. 

If you want to see me happy, stop butting into conversations I have on this forum where I'm trying to work through things, or undermining things I say by making people believe I'm in some secret internet relationship when we don't even talk.


----------



## Veggie

chad86tsi said:


> IOI has Been here one whole day and already lecturing other established members. It Reeks of troll in here. The big question is, which one? as there are so many to choose from.


He's the dude who started some thread on the INTJ forum about Ni dom's saving the world about a year ago. Apparently he was a member back in 2010, and I don't know who he's been in between, but I can recognize him now, because after like five posts he'll start post quoting or mentioning me in an intimate way with the same writing style. He gets banned, and then pops right back up.

If there's any truth to what can be gathered amongst his trolling, he's in an unhappy open marriage, which makes it all the more uncomfortable.


----------



## Purrfessor

Veggie said:


> Or do I? I thought we'd established that I was a psycho too  Dude was saying legitimately brave and insightful things that I could relate to. You just preach to me while simultaneously speaking and acting like a nerd without game. If you were occasionally drunk or something, hey, I could understand that - because I'm no stranger to drinking and posting - but it's all the time.
> 
> And I'm sorry if that hurt the feels, because I actually don't hate you. But back off, eh? I know what I'm doing. Get better at talking to women if you want to leave your wife, is my genuine advice. And then find the ones who want a divorcee with children who troll and stalk message boards.
> 
> I'm really not "hurt all the time" either so if this is coming from a savior complex place, you are freed of that. I more feel like I've been chasing a high for years, and I've hurt more than I've been hurt. My biological clock stresses me out though, yea.
> 
> If you want to see me happy, stop butting into conversations I have on this forum where I'm trying to work through things, or undermining things I say by making people believe I'm in some secret internet relationship when we don't even talk.


Alrrrright time to butt in here. So yeah these things you are talking about. They make no sense. You have to make more sense if you are to be happy. Fucker.


----------



## Veggie

WritingLove said:


> Alrrrright time to butt in here. So yeah these things you are talking about. They make no sense. You have to make more sense if you are to be happy. Fucker.


They do if you know what I'm responding to, and I honestly don't even know why I am. It's like every 20th post, I get the urge though.


----------



## Purrfessor

Veggie said:


> They do if you know what I'm responding to, and I honestly don't even know why I am. It's like every 20th post, I get the urge though.


Are you not so good at fighting those urges? Why's that?


----------



## Veggie

WritingLove said:


> Are you not so good at fighting those urges? Why's that?


Sympathy. Curiosity. Defensiveness. Idk. Human nature.


----------



## Purrfessor

Veggie said:


> Sympathy. Curiosity. Defensiveness. Idk. Human nature.


Hmm teach me more about this.. human nature.. thing..?


----------



## Penny

i'd make one but it doesn't seem like the appropriate place to do it. have i made one already? can't remember


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Sex is a lot like dentistry - I struggle to _feel_ the point, often contemplate giving up but keep being forced back by my body. And both cost a fortune, especially when you neglect them...


----------



## Crowbo

Strayfire said:


> Recently I had a one night stand with a FwB and I just felt numb afterwards. Yeah there was that physical release, but I couldn't really get into having sex with her. It felt like an empty apathy the entire time.
> 
> Sex is glorified too much. In comparison, just seeing my best friend smile and giving her a big hug and having her sleep on my shoulder gives me ever so much more joy than that one night stand ever did.
> 
> For me it's not what you do that brings you happiness. It's who you do it with. My best friend messaged me, she visited the park we used to hang out in and she said it felt so wrong without me.
> 
> I don't think this feeling is exclusive to sex. I know certain people can have sex without feelings of attachment, but I can't and it seems neither can you. I don't think that's a bad thing. From the people I know who can have sex without feelings they do seem to be doing so as a coping mechanism for something missing in their lives.


I remember one day in my roman history class last year when my teacher was discussing with us how the Romans and their society viewed sex. They saw it as no big deal and nothing to glorify. Just another biological human function that exists for the purpose of pleasure and reproduction. That's also how I view it and is pretty much one of the core reasons why I have yet to have sex. Because while I know it'd be pleasurable there are many things in life that already give me pleasure so I don't find it necessary to be in any rush to lose my V-Card.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Anonymous person and I share an interest. Hehehe.
͡(° ͜ʖ ͡°):smug:h:
View attachment 825441


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

@Tezyes @WritingLove


*Inhales deeply* *exhales deeply*

OK. I can see that you're not well, you're not very well, I can see that, and that is no good, I hope you get better however, if you've had to make 5 different accounts and keep asking Veggie to marry you and she hasn't responded I don't think she's interested dude.

I don't want to be mean, but honestly, can you read the signals?

...

And I've read about your situation with your wife, yeah what's she doing sounds crazy, and I really feel for you and can imagine your pain, or try to anyway.

But I don't think Veggie is interested.

Have you tried seeing a psychologist? PTSD absolutely sucks and certainly messes with your brain and if you have night terrors I'd get some help ASAP. And I understand night terrors are different from nightmares.

You seem quite a very broken man, please find somebody to help you.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Well you just be you.

And I know what you mean about the 1/1000 thing.

Yes it is priceless.

I hope you can find some peace. Good luck.


----------



## Penny

so are sexual confessions just for stuff you feel/are guilty about or are they like an exhibitionists playground?

so one for each

1. i once lusted after someone i shouldn't have been
2. i let a guy look at and play with my boobs in exchange for him letting me smoke some of his pot while in relationship (though we were sort of broke up at the time but not really exactly) (it wasn't like, let me play with your boobs and i'll give you pot, i just thought i'd let him since he wanted to so bad and he'd shared) i was on an altruistic mission at the time. (delivering something of monetary value that i didn't want anymore to an ex-guy friend.)


----------



## Purrfessor

Eroticarmin said:


> @Tezyes @WritingLove
> 
> 
> *Inhales deeply* *exhales deeply*
> 
> OK. I can see that you're not well, you're not very well, I can see that, and that is no good, I hope you get better however, if you've had to make 5 different accounts and keep asking Veggie to marry you and she hasn't responded I don't think she's interested dude.
> 
> I don't want to be mean, but honestly, can you read the signals?
> 
> ...
> 
> And I've read about your situation with your wife, yeah what's she doing sounds crazy, and I really feel for you and can imagine your pain, or try to anyway.
> 
> But I don't think Veggie is interested.
> 
> Have you tried seeing a psychologist? PTSD absolutely sucks and certainly messes with your brain and if you have night terrors I'd get some help ASAP. And I understand night terrors are different from nightmares.
> 
> You seem quite a very broken man, please find somebody to help you.


It's not me


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

WritingLove said:


> It's not me


I know now. I'm sorry!! >_<


----------



## Purrfessor

When alpha males talk up their game it makes me feel like the dust pan the kitty sleeps with instead of the expensive cat bed that's bought.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

WTF did I just read in this thread? Why did I even keep reading :laughing: I am not sure if that was entertaining or disturbing.


----------



## Purrfessor

ENIGMA2019 said:


> WTF did I just read in this thread? Why did I even keep reading :laughing: I am not sure if that was entertaining or disturbing.


If that was entertainment to you then you're not very classy


----------



## ENIGMA2019

WritingLove said:


> If that was entertainment to you then you're not very classy


The day I am worried about your opinion of me and what you consider classy ~ is the day I shave my head and turn into a street corner hooker and charge $.50 for a blow job : )


----------



## Purrfessor

ENIGMA2019 said:


> The day I am worried about your opinion of me and what you consider classy ~ is the day I shave my head and turn into a street corner hooker and charge $.50 for a blow job : )


You don't already do that?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

WritingLove said:


> You don't already do that?


No, I leave that kind of employment to you. You should charge more than $.25 though. That person that threw quarters at you as they drove by the other day was me. I am all about helping people that want to work. No matter their profession.


----------



## Purrfessor

ENIGMA2019 said:


> No, I leave that kind of employment to you. You should charge more than $.25 though. That person that threw quarters at you as they drove by the other day was me. I am all about helping people that want to work. No matter their profession.


No one threw any quarters at me. Guess you have me mistaken for someone else.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

WritingLove said:


> No one threw any quarters at me. Guess you have me mistaken for someone else.


Oh, yeah... sorry it was 25 pennies. I figured I would save you some time that day. h: 

I prefer your other personality to this one. lol


----------



## Purrfessor

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Oh, yeah... sorry it was 25 pennies. I figured I would save you some time that day. h:
> 
> I prefer your other personality to this one. lol


You don't get to choose my personality. Idk who does. I'm sad.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

WritingLove said:


> You don't get to choose my personality. Idk who does. I'm sad.


Who said I choose? I said my preference. Oh, today is the insulting sad one? Maybe, you should Don Juan ~ that seems to cheer you up. 

P.S. I am not a passing the tissue box type.


----------



## Purrfessor

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Who said I choose? I said my preference. Oh, today is the insulting sad one? Maybe, you should Don Juan ~ that seems to cheer you up.
> 
> P.S. I am not a passing the tissue box type.


I don't want your tissue box, we know what kind of germs are on that. Give me a hug or get tf away


----------



## ENIGMA2019

WritingLove said:


> I don't want your tissue box, we know what kind of germs are on that. Give me a hug or get tf away


We do? lol A hug would actually spread more germs no? I have been fully tested for everything and am clear. Have you? h:


----------



## Veggie

Ponysales said:


> Now. Youre gonna by that pony or what?


I won't buy a pony before I ride it 

And that's obviously not happening here, lol.


----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## Ponysales

What on earth are u doing. Soft boundaries to shit test? I really believe you know right now what youre dealing with. There def no doubt about that if you wanna get some of the decidion making power back. Veggie, who doms all the guys everywhere she goes, has finally met her match, pool boy/ponyseller. You really are versed arent you. I mean this is the pickiest stuff ive like ever met.

but do you understand that im a that guy that already flipped the tables around before, like soft boundaries to me are like candy to children. You really wanna go back to testin character after youve red the 25 traits there.

Id rather drop a soap in the military joint shower naked than validate what you just socially indirectly asked for. Pink. A pink soap


----------



## Purrfessor

Ponysales said:


> What on earth are u doing. Soft boundaries to shit test? I really believe you know right now what youre dealing with. There def no doubt about that if you wanna get some of the decidion making power back. Veggie, who doms all the guys everywhere she goes, has finally met her match, pool boy/ponyseller. You really are versed arent you. I mean this is the pickiest stuff ive like ever met.
> 
> but do you understand that im a that guy that already flipped the tables around before, like soft boundaries to me are like candy to children. You really wanna go back to testin character after youve red the 25 traits there.
> 
> Id rather drop a soap in the military joint shower naked than validate what you just socially indirectly asked for. Pink. A pink soap


I would like to test character but I think you're missing one. The alphabet has 26 letters.


----------



## Ponysales

Youre hilarious and i was born impotent.

I cant give you my nb bc thatd lead you to focus too much on linked in type of stuff. You dont need our office adress here to get hired to push some trades on the ECN via DMA. What you need is to trust me nuff to show you the path to win over my heart, fully this time.

Is that politically incorrdct to ask? Youd fancy me rather doing that on mi knees while having celine hired in the background singin titanics main theme? Like cant we just admit it you have a decent crush on me while im obviously in live with you here. What, you think bradley cooper is better looking than me, fuck it, think again


----------



## Veggie

Ponysales said:


> What on earth are u doing. Soft boundaries to shit test? I really believe you know right now what youre dealing with. There def no doubt about that if you wanna get some of the decidion making power back. Veggie, who doms all the guys everywhere she goes, has finally met her match, pool boy/ponyseller. You really are versed arent you. I mean this is the pickiest stuff ive like ever met.
> 
> but do you understand that im a that guy that already flipped the tables around before, like soft boundaries to me are like candy to children. You really wanna go back to testin character after youve red the 25 traits there.
> 
> Id rather drop a soap in the military joint shower naked than validate what you just socially indirectly asked for. Pink. A pink soap


What do you think I just asked for?

I'm not testing your character. I just don't waste my time or energy messing around with certain things. You have caught me procrastinating from packing at the moment.

Is this a test of our supposed love? Me trying to guess what my match is exactly? Pool boy, ponyseller, entrepreneur, trailer park inhabitant, friend of Elon Musk? 

You do seem to have one narrative you stick to the most, but it's still pretty vague.


----------



## Ponysales

oh man. The nrasissistic butthurt psycho is seeking revenge his earlier humiliation here. This is what was to be missed. Envy.. 

Right. Veggie, if you believe im insane so bet it. If not id like you to take one of our two planes and visit London next right after your backstrets back alright experience.

Lemme know, here or email same to me
Daniel


----------



## Ponysales

Veg. My socioeco, from a to z, means nothing to you. I could be that pool boy, pony guy, which ever. If i had photod my businees card n linked it here now n it had showed just the word Founder, and company dettails on it it would had impressed you exactly 1second if you had had the access to turn over or net profits to stake holders from the taxes payed oit, coomerce chamber or executive emplyees.

But.

Bc you just finally accepted that those 25 traiys were written by an authentic one. Snd that im that too genetically, everything in your mind should say right now how do i handle him. You cant. Bc my job is to lead you to where ever the ultimatum is.

And by now you know exactly where i think/know it is.

The q is. If you wanna gonthere with me. I can influence that outcome in one single minute, but i dont wanna. I want to choose freely. But that how we doffer from what you see scorning on this threat right now trying to imitate the real deal, just like a snake


----------



## Veggie

Ponysales said:


> oh man. The nrasissistic butthurt psycho is seeking revenge his earlier humiliation here. This is what was to be missed. Envy..
> 
> Right. Veggie, if you believe im insane so bet it. If not id like you to take one of our two planes and visit London next right after your backstrets back alright experience.
> 
> Lemme know, here or email same to me
> Daniel


I'm not going to hop a plane to London when I have no clue who you are, and when that one consistent narrative has been that you're married.

I have met several members from this site, but I was pretty sure that they were who they said they were first. Trust built on the forum turned to trust built talking over the phone, Skyping, connecting on social media, etc. 

The Backstreet's Back Alright experience should be pretty great though 


* *


----------



## Ponysales

A friend you say? Id be honored if he used that word. Unfortunately im just another investor he likes lots. Mainly bc i love infjs and can help myself showing that. And he knows well what infj means.

You aint no drifter Veg. Youre no to be changed princess. What you are is an empress. You wanna dogde your social role, its your choice. You can do that. You wanna have have Elon, Im your man to make that happen like s fingersnap. We no linger operate in thevrealm of ego, we want ppl to reach for their max. I want literally what the vmbest for everysingle human being.

That takes depression out of me.

I thrive for that as the rest of my goals ... ive already lived all of them

Think about it n lemme know


----------



## Looniemoon

Veggie said:


> I'm not going to hop a plane to London when I have no clue who you are


Wait a minute.... is going to London really a thing going on here? Those accents are too sexy for me to pass up on, so if anyone's offering I'm 100% accepting round-trip tickets to and from London first, and will play it by ear if I happen to encounter any European organ harvesters along the way.


----------



## Veggie

Ponysales said:


> A friend you say? Id be honored if he used that word. Unfortunately im just another investor he likes lots. Mainly bc i love infjs and can help myself showing that. And he knows well what infj means.
> 
> You aint no drifter Veg. Youre no to be changed princess. What you are is an empress. You wanna dogde your social role, its your choice. You can do that. You wanna have have Elon, Im your man to make that happen like s fingersnap. We no linger operate in thevrealm of ego, we want ppl to reach for their max. I want literally what the vmbest for everysingle human being.
> 
> That takes depression out of me.
> 
> I thrive for that as the rest of my goals ... ive already lived all of them
> 
> Think about it n lemme know


Thank you for recognizing that I'm an empress roud:


----------



## Veggie

Looniemoon said:


> Wait a minute.... is going to London really a thing going on here? Those accents are too sexy for me to pass up on, so if anyone's offering I'm 100% accepting round-trip tickets to and from London first, and will play it by ear if I happen to encounter any European organ harvesters along the way.


Haha, good point. Hmmm. @Ponysales - are you providing the ticket?


----------



## Purrfessor

I need tickets. But not to London. I have other plans. You said you want the best for me?


----------



## Ponysales

So youre sayin its an idea to take a look at as an option if youll know who i am and if ill get divorced before that takes place? Done.

I dont know how can you know me better that via those methods you just mentioned. I can send a photo eith a date of a newspaper tomorrow from an lineage jet, or a vid clip from this mini holiday here or what mumy dogs to gain confidence n trust but then youd be hey you mightve had rented them out. Or send you business details n youd be hey thats your fathers for sure, not really, as his is in mining business. Or anything and youd still be skeptical. But thats actually a sign of sanity.

What you need is a bit of time to digest this. It mightve come a bot too fast for you..

Wheres thers a will theres a way


----------



## Ponysales

Veg. They dont ask for tickets when uou use a private jet.. just your passport often not even that


----------



## Ponysales

Looniemoon.
Sure mate. You can come for a visit too.

Writings hit.
I do man. The best thing for you is to find that girl liking to do videochattin n supporting your psychopathic paracytic lifestyle. Now seriously its out there they name em the goddeses of golddigging. Many started off unfortunately at strip clubs and via videochattinhmhmg some are luxury escorts trying to make veggie loose me as her husbsnds. Really conning little cunts. But the sex is def sadomaso. Or you can go to thailand as your surely into pedoshit too.

Just understand that fucking a dead pig wont erase dark thoughts about uour own suicide. Morality tho will

Man hug


----------



## Veggie

Ponysales said:


> So youre sayin its an idea to take a look at as an option if youll know who i am and if ill get divorced before that takes place? Done.
> 
> I dont know how can you know me better that via those methods you just mentioned. I can send a photo eith a date of a newspaper tomorrow from an lineage jet, or a vid clip from this mini holiday here or what mumy dogs to gain confidence n trust but then youd be hey you mightve had rented them out. Or send you business details n youd be hey thats your fathers for sure, not really, as his is in mining business. Or anything and youd still be skeptical. But thats actually a sign of sanity.
> 
> What you need is a bit of time to digest this. It mightve come a bot too fast for you..
> 
> Wheres thers a will theres a way


I am not telling you to get divorced beforehand, no, lol. I still doubt that we'd connect in person. Though I usually only ever talk to American dudes, so, who knows. I really don't care about any money you claim to have either. But this is more intriguing now, and, as you know, I like crazy adventures 

If you want to send anything, send it via PM. I'm not giving my email address. Either I call your bluff or this gets interesting...


----------



## Ponysales

No probs. I got an empire, and they all know what you are. And theylll adore me for bringing you in. Because when theres someone as rough as me, trust me, everyone wants an infj wife to cut off his ruthlessness at least a gramm

Gotta fuck off now
Thank you, for sllowing yourself to fall in love again. Im liking you happy. Makes my depression loose up it grip, even if just a tiny a bit


----------



## Purrfessor

Ponysales said:


> Looniemoon.
> Sure mate. You can come for a visit too.
> 
> Writings hit.
> I do man. The best thing for you is to find that girl liking to do videochattin n supporting your psychopathic paracytic lifestyle. Now seriously its out there they name em the goddeses of golddigging. Many started off unfortunately at strip clubs and via videochattinhmhmg some are luxury escorts trying to make veggie loose me as her husbsnds. Really conning little cunts. But the sex is def sadomaso. Or you can go to thailand as your surely into pedoshit too.
> 
> Just understand that fucking a dead pig wont erase dark thoughts about uour own suicide. Morality tho will
> 
> Man hug


You really know me "brother"


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Penny said:


> aww really? sweet.


----------



## Penny

Marvin the Dendroid said:


>


good luck! :heart:


----------



## Wisteria

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> What else do you have on Tinder besides looks? 80% of Tinder profiles have only pictures, no text. I understand preferred ethnicity etc., but 0 likes (not zero matches - zero likes) clearly means no ethnicity likes your Tinder profile.


Lol yeah. What do your photos look like? Are you in a remote area?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Bad Bunny said:


> Lol yeah. What do your photos look like? Are you in a remote area?


I'm not on Tinder anymore ... I'm back with an ex. However when I was on, I used Tinder in Malaysia and Bulgaria (I move around the world a lot), which are probably no major Tinder hotspots. I'd usually run out of women to swipe on after 10-ish minutes (+/- 5 years of my age, within 10 km i.e. in the same city), and swipe right on maybe half a dozen women a day.

As for my photos, IMHO they look fine in every other way except there are no other people in any of them. I'm a hobby photographer and I can take decent self-portraits (this is not me, but I took it), however I am also a loner so I have no "here's me with my dozen mates" pictures. I know that's a red flag for some people. Just not everyone.

It's not extremely uncommon for average-looking guys outside major cities to not get any hits on Tinder.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I confess I am a very sexual person


----------



## Purrfessor

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I confess I am a very sexual person


Orly?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

WritingLove said:


> Orly?


No, but, it sounds good? I am practicing to join a convent. I wonder how many I can corrupt once my sexual snap occurs


----------



## napkineater

I put marbles up my sister's coochie and wrote a book about it


----------



## Purrfessor

ENIGMA2019 said:


> No, but, it sounds good? I am practicing to join a convent. I wonder how many I can corrupt once my sexual snap occurs


*sprays holy water at you*


----------



## ENIGMA2019

napkineater said:


> I put marbles up my sister's coochie and wrote a book about it


I refuse to read the book unless you sucked them out and then inserted them in her ass....


----------



## ENIGMA2019

WritingLove said:


> *sprays holy water at you*


*slaps it away* What?!?!?! Are you crazy. Both of us could suffer with just a drop


----------



## napkineater

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I refuse to read the book unless you sucked them out and then inserted them in her ass....


Wow, I think you just unlocked that chapter. Might go back and work it in.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

napkineater said:


> Wow, I think you just unlocked that chapter. Might go back and work it in.


Something to consider.... most readers will stop reading if you suck them back out of there. Just sayin


----------



## Purrfessor

ENIGMA2019 said:


> *slaps it away* What?!?!?! Are you crazy. Both of us could suffer with just a drop


*turns holy water into holy ice cubes and rubs them over your chest and breasts* - better not let them melt then 

I need a Catholic to fuck with 

Literally


----------



## ENIGMA2019

WritingLove said:


> *turns holy water into holy ice cubes and rubs them over your chest and breasts* - better not let them melt then
> 
> I need a Catholic to fuck with
> 
> Literally


Let them melt! Is that not the purpose of a mouth?

I have been to the Vatican when the Pope spoke and blessed my rosary beads but, alas, I was not raised that way although, my father was.


----------



## Denature

What am I reading? Naughty ladies...

My confession is that I come onto this thread just to check out the ladies here and see what naughty things they have to confess.


----------



## Purrfessor

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Let them melt! Is that not the purpose of a mouth?
> 
> I have been to the Vatican when the Pope spoke and blessed my rosary beads but, alas, I was not raised that way although, my father was.


I don't think you understand. If they melt, you burn. It's psychologically thrilling.


----------



## AnneM

ENIGMA2019 said:


> No, but, it sounds good? I am practicing to join a convent. I wonder how many I can corrupt once my sexual snap occurs


Oh, wait, maybe we _are_ alike.


----------



## Wisteria

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I confess I am a very sexual person


*pretends to be shocked*
:shocked:


----------



## Wisteria

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I'm not on Tinder anymore ... I'm back with an ex. However when I was on, I used Tinder in Malaysia and Bulgaria (I move around the world a lot), which are probably no major Tinder hotspots. I'd usually run out of women to swipe on after 10-ish minutes (+/- 5 years of my age, within 10 km i.e. in the same city), and swipe right on maybe half a dozen women a day.
> 
> As for my photos, IMHO they look fine in every other way except there are no other people in any of them. I'm a hobby photographer and I can take decent self-portraits (this is not me, but I took it), however I am also a loner so I have no "here's me with my dozen mates" pictures. I know that's a red flag for some people. Just not everyone.
> 
> It's not extremely uncommon for average-looking guys outside major cities to not get any hits on Tinder.


So it's because your outside the city. The app isn't matching you with other people as much as it could because you're not in their radius. 

Why are you getting back with your ex? That's depressing if it's because you can't find anyone else. Tbh. If it's because you made up and truly believe you're compatible then yay.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Scoobyscoob said:


> Not at all my place to pry, but uh... what?


My ex-wife is a witch. @*AnneM* thought for a second there that I was getting back together with her.

Instead, I'm getting back together with a different, much more recent and significantly less pointy-nosed ex.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> My ex-wife is a witch. @*AnneM* thought for a second there that I was getting back together with her.
> 
> Instead, I'm getting back together with a different, much more recent and significantly less pointy-nosed ex.


You mean like a literal witch, or are you using that as a disparaging term? Did her being a witch contribute to your divorce? Was she a witch when you the two of you first met or did she become one while you two married? Sorry for the numerous questions, but that's just such a curious statement! :shocked:

Oh, and good luck with your second chance with your ex. I've found that women rarely ever give second chances, so I hope it works out for you the second time around.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Scoobyscoob said:


> You mean like a literal witch, or are you using that as a disparaging term?


Both.



> Did her being a witch contribute to your divorce?


Yes.



> Was she a witch when you the two of you first met or did she become one while you two married?


Before we met.



> Oh, and good luck with your second chance with your ex. I've found that women rarely ever give second chances, so I hope it works out for you the second time around.


----------



## Veggie

hufflepunk said:


> Usually with the step sibling porn, all they do is...call themselves step siblings.


Haha. There is one I go to sometimes. The step-brother's hiding his dick in a jack-o-lantern and tricks sis into grabbing it. Then they get it on while mom vacuums the kitchen floor with her unplugged vacuum cleaner in the next room. Something about how ridiculous and actually non-arousing it is makes it so for me? It's weird.


----------



## AnneM

hufflepunk said:


> That's interesting, though I get it. I should practice just letting my imagination go more because there are several parts of porn where I'm like "Agh, that would be so much better if he did this and she did that." It would make more sense to just think of it. xD And lmao yeah that might take him a while. Usually with the step sibling porn, all they do is...call themselves step siblings. But, I would recommend the site ForHerTube, if you ever get curious about looking on your own. At least some of the videos are closer to what you've described.


I can't look on my own!!! I have Jesus pictures staring at me from every wall of this house. It makes everything uncomfortable for me. I don't have to take *as much* responsibility (yet) for my weird thoughts, though.


----------



## AnneM

Veggie said:


> Haha. There is one I go to sometimes. The step-brother's hiding his dick in a jack-o-lantern and tricks sis into grabbing it. Then they get it on while mom vacuums the kitchen floor with her unplugged vacuum cleaner in the next room. Something about how ridiculous and actually non-arousing it is makes it so for me? It's weird.


That IS weird.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Veggie said:


> Haha. There is one I go to sometimes. The step-brother's hiding his dick in a jack-o-lantern and tricks sis into grabbing it. Then they get it on while mom vacuums the kitchen floor with her unplugged vacuum cleaner in the next room. Something about how ridiculous and actually non-arousing it is makes it so for me? It's weird.


At least she doesn't vacuum his dick. Those videos are even freakier.


----------



## AnneM

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> At least she doesn't vacuum his dick. Those videos are even freakier.


I actually had a guy friend who did that when he was young. Vacuum his own dick, I mean. But it gets better.....his mom had one of those vacuum covers that looked like a rag doll. :laughing:


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

AnneM said:


> I actually had a guy friend who did that when he was young. Vacuum his own dick, I mean. But it gets better.....his mom had one of those vacuum covers that looked like a rag doll.


Very promising... At least it didn't look like a donkey.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I love George Bradshaw's voice.
The accent is to die for and he has a deep soft voice. ^^


----------



## ENIGMA2019

AnneM said:


> My brain doesn't need to be washed, thank you very much. It's a clean as can be. And pre-shrunk, too.


Ha... He should change his name to Master as much as he uses the word. I think you two would get along great since, you use it willingly. h:


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

AnneM said:


> I actually had a guy friend who did that when he was young. Vacuum his own dick, I mean. But it gets better.....his mom had one of those vacuum covers that looked like a rag doll. :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 825989


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
I think I died from laughter!! That is *fantastic!!!*

Even better because I was really scared of vacuum cleaners when I was a kid! That cover is terrifying!!!


----------



## AnneM

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> I think I died from laughter!! That is *fantastic!!!*
> 
> Even better because I was really scared of vacuum cleaners when I was a kid! That cover is terrifying!!!


You think you died? Or did you actually die? Because I like to finish what I start.

You know, I'm not gonna lie, this dude, this friend of mine, is *a little* troubled.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

AnneM said:


> You think you died? Or did you actually die? Because I like to finish what I start.
> 
> You know, I'm not gonna lie, this dude, this friend of mine, is *a little* troubled.


I _think_ I died. ——So you should tell another funny story to finish me off!


----------



## Scoobyscoob

As a quick reminder, this is a visual representation of how you do the sex:










You're welcome.


----------



## Blazkovitz

Since 2017 I've masturbated too much, almost like every day or two. It seems my subconscious mind didn't want to let the sexual tension grow too high, so that I wouldn't be tempted by another toxic person.

I've tried to use herbs to lower my libido, hoping that I'll be able to stop masturbating. Still, it didn't help cos I learned to tread self-pleasure as an aid to fall asleep.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Spacenik86 said:


> Since 2017 I've masturbated too much, almost like every day or two. It seems my subconscious mind didn't want to let the sexual tension grow too high, so that I wouldn't be tempted by another toxic person.
> 
> I've tried to use herbs to lower my libido, hoping that I'll be able to stop masturbating. Still, it didn't help cos I learned to tread self-pleasure as an aid to fall asleep.


If you are a reasonably healthy male below 60, you are "supposed" to ejaculate regularly. That's what evolution programmed human males to do. To circumvent that requires pretty massive mastery over your biology. Not impossible but definitely a major feat.


----------



## Blazkovitz

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> If you are a reasonably healthy male below 60, you are "supposed" to ejaculate regularly. That's what evolution programmed human males to do. To circumvent that requires pretty massive mastery over your biology. Not impossible but definitely a major feat.


I was able to go much longer without ejaculation from 2010 to 2017, despite being younger and having stronger libido.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Spacenik86 said:


> I was able to go much longer without ejaculation from 2010 to 2017, despite being younger and having stronger libido.


Sure. I never masturbated or had sex between ages 15 and 22. I just came in my sleep. It can be done, it just isn't what your body is built to do. Not ejaculating regularly could contribute to cancer, too.

But to actually reach a level where _you don't need it_ requires mastery - unless you're just old.


----------



## AnneM

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> I _think_ I died. ——So you should tell another funny story to finish me off!


Oh, I think you could die ten times over if you dig thru my posts. roud:


----------



## Tropes

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Not ejaculating regularly could contribute to cancer, too.


...And my parents thought I wasn't taking care of my health in my teens. Shows what they knew.


----------



## Wisteria

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Technically, I was living in a city the size of Edinburgh both times.
> 
> 
> 
> I never stopped liking her. I regretted breaking up almost as soon as we did, realising it was likely mostly my own problems that made me give up ... and it's better to try and fix your problems than to keep running from them.


Yeah avoidance never resolves anything. Is getting back with her the best way to go about solving those issues though?


----------



## Purrfessor

Bad Bunny said:


> Yeah avoidance never resolves anything. Is getting back with her the best way to go about solving those issues though?


Tell that to my ex who blocked me


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Bad Bunny said:


> Yeah avoidance never resolves anything. Is getting back with her the best way to go about solving those issues though?


Guess I'll find out.


----------



## Wisteria

WritingLove said:


> Tell that to my ex who blocked me


Did you give them a reason to block you?


----------



## Purrfessor

Bad Bunny said:


> Did you give them a reason to block you?


Yeah I told her I love her and wanted to hear her voice 


Big mistake


----------



## AnneM

WritingLove said:


> Tell that to my ex who blocked me


OK, give me her name and number. I'll tell her right now.


----------



## Wisteria

WritingLove said:


> Yeah I told her I love her and wanted to hear her voice
> 
> 
> Big mistake


That only sounds like half the story tbh


----------



## Purrfessor

Bad Bunny said:


> That only sounds like half the story tbh


It is


----------



## Purrfessor

AnneM said:


> OK, give me her name and number. I'll tell her right now.


You know I memorized her number? In the concentration camp I was locked away in, all I could think about was trying to remember her number so I could call her. My brain did this photographic memory thing and I could see the number if I closed my eyes like it's a traumatic memory stained into my fucking brain. I'll never forget the number for as long as I live. I think she changed it.


----------



## Purrfessor

Brb um I'm going to cry now.


----------



## AnneM

WritingLove said:


> You know I memorized her number? In the concentration camp I was locked away in, all I could think about was trying to remember her number so I could call her. My brain did this photographic memory thing and I could see the number if I closed my eyes like it's a traumatic memory stained into my fucking brain. I'll never forget the number for as long as I live. I think she changed it.


:crying::heart::crying::heart:


----------



## Blazkovitz

WritingLove said:


> You know I memorized her number? In the concentration camp I was locked away in, all I could think about was trying to remember her number so I could call her. My brain did this photographic memory thing and I could see the number if I closed my eyes like it's a traumatic memory stained into my fucking brain. I'll never forget the number for as long as I live. I think she changed it.


I do have such memories too: addresses of some websites I'll never visit, numbers of some people I'll never call. Strong emotions form lasting memories, no matter whether positive or negative.


----------



## Purrfessor

Spacenik86 said:


> I do have such memories too: addresses of some websites I'll never visit, numbers of some people I'll never call. Strong emotions form lasting memories, no matter whether positive or negative.


These were very strong emotions. Only reason I made it out of there was my love for her.


----------



## Purrfessor

AnneM said:


> :crying::heart::crying::heart:


Yeah she cheated on me when I was in there. She didn't even know where I went. I just disappeared.


----------



## AnneM

WritingLove said:


> These were very strong emotions. Only reason I made it out of there was my love for her.


You can also get out of a place, including a place of despair, because of someone else's love for _you_.


----------



## Purrfessor

AnneM said:


> You can also get out of a place, including a place of despair, because of someone else's love for _you_.


I disagree


----------



## AnneM

WritingLove said:


> I disagree


Well, I disagree with your disagreement. And I refuse to agree to disagree. So where does that leave us?


----------



## Purrfessor

AnneM said:


> Well, I disagree with your disagreement. And I refuse to agree to disagree. So where does that leave us?


At an unknown point of predicament


----------



## AnneM

WritingLove said:


> At an unknown point of predicament


----------



## AnneM

WritingLove said:


> Just way until she discovers I'm a genie


Just way until she realizes you don't proofread before you post.


----------



## Penny

WritingLove said:


> Okay that much would allow me to care for my nutritional needs and allow me to relax at least long enough to give a soothing massage. What kind of energy do you want me to put in your body? Pick a genre


the way i feel today, hard rock


----------



## Purrfessor

AnneM said:


> Just way until she realizes you don't proofread before you post.


LOL


----------



## Purrfessor

Penny said:


> the way i feel today, hard rock


Can do


----------



## Blazkovitz

Penny said:


> the way i feel today, hard rock


The need for rock hard cock?


----------



## Penny

Spacenik86 said:


> The need for rock hard cock?


not today no lol


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Being blunt, I almost feel like I'm about to stifle myself sexually by even considering getting into a relationship with this guy, and that bothers me. On the other hand, I really wasn't having much sex with anyone besides my fwb anyway, letalone more of the type of guys I wanted to fuck. I don't have much game truthfully; even if I did, I prefer to be approached. 

It's like, I don't want to have sex with most guys I meet. However, I just know I'm probably gonna meet someone cool the second I agree to a relationship, and I might start to feel trapped soon after.


----------



## Hypaspist

I ALMOST bought some lube today. Almost. Walked into the store, and saw some families and humans going about their business, and I was whacked with the biggest guilt trip. Bought the items I needed, and just strolled around the store with Pearl Jam's _Black_ playing in my mind the entire time. It dawned on me that I couldn't even approach the lube or even justify spending money on any. If there was a SO present, then I might have, but it really drove home the concept of sex being maybe 30 minutes to an hour of time with a person, then a metric shit ton of "what do we do now?" (sorry, I don't know the conversion to freedom units).

Yes, I had this exact same shit or get off the pot situation a couple of years ago. It's still on-going.


----------



## Penny

fine. so I went over to my exes house. my confession. i let him give me a little shoulder rub and rub up against me a little. (just a little) but it was perfectly innocent and it felt nice so I didn't see the harm in letting him do it. i think this really belonged in the romantic confession thread but it is closed for the time being.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I'm gonna start waiting to have sex more often. This build up is so much hotter than instant gratification (not that I wasn't having fun before lol.) Not to mention, yeah, it's nice to feel like more than an object.


----------



## Hypaspist

I have no fuckin clue what a healthy sex drive is. Not sure if curious about sex, or hypersexual.


----------



## Blazkovitz

Hypaspist said:


> I have no fuckin clue what a healthy sex drive is. Not sure if curious about sex, or hypersexual.


IDK about medical definitions, but I wouldn't worry if your libido doesn't interfere with other things worth doing.


----------



## Penny

my sexual confession - i'm not sub material at all but I am very permissive. definitely not dom material either.


----------



## Hypaspist

Spacenik86 said:


> IDK about medical definitions, but I wouldn't worry if your libido doesn't interfere with other things worth doing.


It _is _taking resources from other areas. Just not sure where "normal" ends and "obsessive" begins.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

I started using coconut oil as lube and it's A+. Feels slick and makes my skin nice and soft.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Penny

DrEquine said:


> I started using coconut oil as lube and it's A+. Feels slick and makes my skin nice and soft.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


half olive oil/half peanut oil and your choice of essential oils. couple drops of lanolin optional

eta-it's Edgar Cayce's Aura Glow formula. it's also good to rub onto your skin/joints. supposed to prevent arthritis.


----------



## Asity

I have not usually been attracted to men with lots of tattoos, bald men, sort-of-bulky men, or men who are quite a bit older than myself.. but this man I met briefly tonight (after his band's concert) is ALL of those things and he definitely made my bits tingle. I guess the concert and his obvious passion for his craft played in too.


----------



## Hypaspist

DrEquine said:


> I started using coconut oil as lube and it's A+. Feels slick and makes my skin nice and soft.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk





Penny said:


> half olive oil/half peanut oil and your choice of essential oils. couple drops of lanolin optional
> 
> eta-it's Edgar Cayce's Aura Glow formula. it's also good to rub onto your skin/joints. supposed to prevent arthritis.


I keep hearing about oils. Isn't it a bit messy?

Also, that's really interesting about the arthritis. Is there any explanation on how it's supposed to happen?


----------



## Penny

Hypaspist said:


> I keep hearing about oils. Isn't it a bit messy?
> 
> Also, that's really interesting about the arthritis. Is there any explanation on how it's supposed to happen?


you just put it in a bottle with a cap that has a squirty hole and good snap lid like a small shampoo bottle or something. it's the vit e in the peanut oil that is supposed to prevent arthritis. he recommends rubbing peanut oil on your skin and into your joints just about every day if you are predisposed or want to prevent it.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I was worried he wouldn't be any good or receptive to learning, because I'm his 5th whereas he's my 16th. But he's actually one of the most attentive and selfless partners I've had so far. And of course, I enjoy getting on my knees to suck the soul out of his dick.

There's so much that happened last night I really want to talk about but truthfully, I think trying to put it all into words would ruin it for me at the moment. So I'll just talk about what I'm thinking about most.

He had asked me a couple weeks ago if I'd ever 69'd, therefore I knew he had some interest in it. While I was blowing him he suddenly suggested it, telling me to put my pussy on his face. I got on top of him and started throating as he got to work. At some point he slapped my ass. That gave me a knee jerk response to shake it for him (I think I watched too much porn lol.) Also, not to boast but it was pretty awesome hearing him validate how tight my pussy is when he started fingering it.

In the morning -- I forget how it got to this point -- we were making out and then he told me to get on top of him. Some quick background, I have big sensitive nipples so I love getting my tits sucked for honestly longer than most guys will. But I only told him I was into it once and he totally ran with it. I sat there straddling him with him flicking his tongue against them, kissing them, pushing them together and doing both at once. I didn't know how he was gonna respond to this but I immediately needed to start trying to get off, so I reached down to rub my clit, fucking melting by that point. At first I think he felt a little insecure about it. I quickly explained how much of a fantasy it was for me to have someone playing with my tits to help me while I got myself there and he continued. Later on we put on some porn and I sucked him again while he was watching some chick on the screen do it xDDD whole thing was fucking lit

-------

Side note, he's not that interested in psychology so I haven't talked to him much about this stuff. However I'm almost entirely certain he's ISTP. With my type being so close, I think the sexual chemistry makes a lot of sense. Neither of us is very romantic concerning the physical. I was concerned he would be put off/overwhelmed by my energy but he was down for everything I threw at him. It was cool to not be unjustly objectified for being such a freak, letalone to have them match it.


----------



## Aletheia

I feel it's inevitable that I'll have a sexual experience with a woman at some point. Probably some time soon.

I was talking to this one girl for a while and it seemed to be heading in that direction but then she started sending me goodmorning texts/being really affectionate and I got weird about it :/


----------



## PlasticRenaissance

dreaming about having sex with my high school sweetheart for 2 days in a role.....ummm!


----------



## Morpheus83

When I was 9, I remember reading Flowers in the Attic. That rape/incest scene *should've* been disturbing, but I found myself aroused--not because I think rape or incest is 'cool': it's because I already had sexual and romantic feelings for Chris and would've willingly 'consented' if I'd been in Cathy's place--even in the space of one second--anytime. I guess that was one big clue that I was never--and will never be--straight. I never had--and still don't--have any kind of meaningful romantic or sexual thought about any girl/woman.


----------



## AnneM

Why does _cleaning_ a dildo feel nastier than _using_ a dildo, I wonder?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

AnneM said:


> Why does _cleaning_ a dildo feel nastier than _using_ a dildo, I wonder?


Uh... I don't use sex toys but how much more do you need to clean a used dildo other than running it under some water. :x

I don't think my wife even does much more than just give a quick wipe and then put away. :laughing:


----------



## AnneM

Scoobyscoob said:


> Uh... I don't use sex toys but how much more do you need to clean a used dildo other than running it under some water. :x
> 
> I don't think my wife even does much more than just give a quick wipe and then put away. :laughing:


Yes, that's what I mean. Running it under water. Why does it feel so.....


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

AnneM said:


> Why does _cleaning_ a dildo feel nastier than _using_ a dildo, I wonder?


I don't know about you, but to me sex always feels worse after vs. during.


----------



## Wellsy

AnneM said:


> Yes, that's what I mean. Running it under water. Why does it feel so.....


Hiding the evidence like you did with that corpse


----------



## AnneM

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I don't know about you, but to me sex always feels worse after vs. during.


They make you sleep in the wet spot, huh?


----------



## AnneM

Wellsy said:


> Hiding the evidence like you did with that corpse



(_whispers: Good, he only knows about one corpse...._)


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

AnneM said:


> They make you sleep in the wet spot, huh?


I have no idea how people do that.


----------



## AnneM

You know, that thing has been sitting in my underwear drawer, untouched, for half a lifetime now. (I had to find some new batteries). It's just PerC. What it DOES to me, you know. Hey, guess who I was pretending it was??? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## AnneM

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I have no idea how people do that.



Drunken stupors?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

AnneM said:


> Drunken stupors?


I guess


----------



## Wellsy

AnneM said:


> Hey, guess who I was pretending it was??? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Jesus 
* *




with also a strong possibility of Maybe


----------



## AnneM

Wellsy said:


> Jesus


*Jesus is on PerC????*


----------



## Scoobyscoob

AnneM said:


> Yes, that's what I mean. Running it under water. Why does it feel so.....


I don't know, but it does. Hahah. My wife doesn't use dildos, or if she does, then she's never told me about it, but she does have a rabbit her cousin gifted her that she uses when we're not being intimate and she just keeps a small box of tissues in the dresser next to her rabbit case, and when done gives it a quick wipe then puts it back in the case. Maybe you could do that instead of walking to the bathroom to clean your dild while you're thinking about what you've done. :laughing:

Sorry, but I think this is a funny topic. I guess in some ways, I'm still immature when it comes to sex as a topic. :tongue:


----------



## Wellsy

AnneM said:


> *Jesus is on PerC????*


Well, he hasn’t returned but God is accessible without an account.


----------



## AnneM

Scoobyscoob said:


> I don't know, but it does. Hahah. My wife doesn't use dildos, or if she does, then she's never told me about it, but she does have a rabbit her cousin gifted her that she uses when we're not being intimate and she just keeps a small box of tissues in the dresser next to her rabbit case, and when done gives it a quick wipe then puts it back in the case. Maybe you could do that instead of walking to the bathroom to clean your dild while you're thinking about what you've done. :laughing:
> 
> Sorry, but I think this is a funny topic. I guess in some ways, I'm still immature when it comes to sex as a topic. :tongue:


I bought that stupid thing when I was 19, after a bad break-up from the dude I was supposed to nurse thru lung cancer in his 70s because he wouldn't ever respond to my nagging. (I'm now 33 and working on my own lung cancer). Having been quite the prude, I didn't know what I was doing. I can't even remember where I bought it! I must've repressed that information. 

If you can believe it, it's the actual size of a penis. AND IT'S PURPLE. AND IT'S SPARKLY. There's really not much you can do with it except laugh. 

So, maybe that's what I was doing, just laughing and laughing and laughing at all you PerC men. Doesn't explain why I had to wash it, though.....


----------



## Scoobyscoob

AnneM said:


> I bought that stupid thing when I was 19, after a bad break-up from the dude I was supposed to nurse thru lung cancer in his 70s because he wouldn't ever respond to my nagging. (I'm now 33 and working on my own lung cancer). Having been quite the prude, I didn't know what I was doing. I can't even remember where I bought it! I must've repressed that information.
> 
> If you can believe it, it's the actual size of a penis. AND IT'S PURPLE. AND IT'S SPARKLY. There's really not much you can do with it except laugh.
> 
> So, maybe that's what I was doing, just laughing and laughing and laughing at all you PerC men. Doesn't explain why I had to wash it, though.....


Yeah, latex sex toys sold in the US are weird and look freakish as some sort of unstated rule. European sex toys are a lot more understated and well... classier. If you want to get rid of it, you could probably just chop it up then chuck it in the trash can on pick up day. If you do feel like you need something, you could go with something like these. Which look similar to the rabbit my wife's cousin gave her... as part of her wedding gift to wifey. :laughing:

https://www.jackandjilladult.com/toys/bullet-vibrators/

Well, I grew up being fairly prudish myself too, so I'm still kind of immature when it comes to sex as a topic. I'm getting better but still not on par with my wife yet. So I laugh and giggle about these topics.


----------



## AnneM

Scoobyscoob said:


> Well, I grew up being fairly prudish myself too, so I'm still kind of immature when it comes to sex as a topic. I'm getting better but still not on par with my wife yet. So I laugh and giggle about these topics.


Well, that's a nice image, at least. You just giggling and giggling over there, wherever you are. And your wife wondering WTF is so funny.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

AnneM said:


> Well, that's a nice image, at least. You just giggling and giggling over there, wherever you are. And your wife wondering WTF is so funny.


She's also on this forum, so she's probably sitting at her computer desk rolling her eyes at my behavior then maybe blowing me a kiss afterward.


----------



## AnneM

Scoobyscoob said:


> She's also on this forum, so she's probably sitting at her computer desk rolling her eyes at my behavior then maybe blowing me a kiss afterward.


That's just lovely. My husband created an account and promptly decided that everyone on PerC was boring as fuck.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

AnneM said:


> That's just lovely. My husband created an account and promptly decided that everyone on PerC was boring as fuck.


Yeah, this site is pretty boring, because the moderation makes it that way. It's still less annoying and stupid than most of Reddit though. Besides, most everyone here is older and has a life which means not as much activity.


----------



## AnneM

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yeah, this site is pretty boring, because the moderation makes it that way. It's still less annoying and stupid than most of Reddit though. Besides, most everyone here is older and has a life which means not as much activity.


Nah, he's just severely allergic, evidently, to Ni.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

AnneM said:


> Nah, he's just severely allergic, evidently, to Ni.


What's his MBTI? My wife is an INTJ and I'm an ENTJ, so I have a feeling my wife and I might give your husband a stroke if he saw how we interact online. lol

We're just a normal couple who do normal stuff in person though. Although we're both probably freakier than the average married couple.


----------



## AnneM

Scoobyscoob said:


> What's his MBTI?


ISFP. He was traumatized by a couple Ni doms before I ever got to him. :/


----------



## Scoobyscoob

AnneM said:


> ISFP. He was traumatized by a couple Ni doms before I ever got to him. :/


I see. Well that sucks, but then he ended up marrying an INFJ. (You) Most everyone who meets my wife thinks she's a lovely person so he'd likely at least like her as a person.


----------



## AnneM

Scoobyscoob said:


> I see. Well that sucks, but then he ended up marrying an INFJ. (You) Most everyone who meets my wife thinks she's a lovely person so he'd likely at least like her as a person.


Yes, but when he met me, I was in total shadow mode. I was really more ESTP than INFJ at first.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

AnneM said:


> Yes, but when he met me, I was in total shadow mode. I was really more ESTP than INFJ at first.


Does your husband think you're "boring as fuck" too then? XD Because my wife and I both think we're a bit dull but very predictable and that's kind of how we like it. We've both had some bad experiences in the past so being able to absolutely trust one another is a huge positive. Plus the sex is really good, even though we're both intuitives.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

AnneM said:


> That's just lovely. My husband created an account and promptly decided that everyone on PerC was boring as fuck.


I am significantly more boring than a fuck.


----------



## AnneM

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I am significantly more boring than a fuck.


I'll let him know he was off a smidgeon in his estimation.


----------



## AnneM

Scoobyscoob said:


> Does your husband think you're "boring as fuck" too then?


No. He thinks I'm _*crazy*_ as fuck.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

AnneM said:


> No. He thinks I'm _*crazy*_ as fuck.


Hahah, I see. And oh man, I have stories. I generally don't tell them because I find that a lot of people have a hard time believing some of the stories I have.

I'll just say this though: Living a life that used to be crazy as all hell, settling into a decent, if a little boring life, with your spouse is the easiest and best kind of life to live. The past is also why I'm now a supporter of the 2nd Amendment. Not enough to like join the NRA or anything, but enough to want to stay trained with at least a pistol.


----------



## AnneM

Scoobyscoob said:


> Hahah, I see. And oh man, I have stories. I generally don't tell them because I find that a lot of people have a hard time believing some of the stories I have.


Try me. I believe anything anyone tells me. 



> I'll just say this though: Living a life that used to be crazy as all hell, settling into a decent, if a little boring life, with your spouse is the easiest and best kind of life to live.


Yeah, yeah, yeah. I know. 



> The past is also why I'm now a supporter of the 2nd Amendment. Not enough to like join the NRA or anything, but enough to want to stay trained with at least a pistol.


Aaaaaaand.......THAT came outta left field!


----------



## Scoobyscoob

AnneM said:


> Try me. I believe anything anyone tells me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah. I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaand.......THAT came outta left field!


I've already told some forum members a few stories of my past. I'll mention you in the threads like tomorrow or PM you the links so you can read them at your leisure. When I say that I've lived a full life, I'm not kidding at all.

I'm serious. What's not to love about loving and being loved and growing old with the one you love? 

Well, what exactly do you think I meant when I said my life used to be crazy. Crazy as in dangerous, not crazy as in exciting.


----------



## Gossip Goat

* *






My boyfriend said he threw away his sex toys because he had me now <3

What an angel. 

I don't know if he'll end up regretting it, I was a bit shocked he did that but that was a cute comment.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

When this relationship ends -- I always assume mine will because I don't think for the long-term -- I think I'll either only have open relationships or I'll forgo relationships altogether and just look for consistent fuck buddies again. Because I also think I'm done with FWBs. 

Reason being I'm still just as horny as I was before I got taken and wishing I could fuck other people when I want to. I don't know why; it doesn't really seem to be about not having sexual fulfillment. I think I just get curious about people I meet and my first instinct is to want to fuck them. So when I can't, it's like ._. I just don't like having to compromise my desires for long periods of time. So I guess we'll just date until it starts to drive me crazy or something else happens. I'm not a cheater. 

He already knows that I'm not committing my future to anyone, I have made that very very clear.


----------



## Wellsy

Despite the idea of being a generous lover being associated with foreplay, some women dont give a shit for it and just want to get fucked. To much of an attachment to foreplay can then be an ego thing that merely frustrates them as you’re taking to long playing up what a good lover you are when they're ready to go.

So I oblige


----------



## Aridela

AnneM said:


> That's just lovely. My husband created an account and promptly decided that everyone on PerC was boring as fuck.


Diddums.


----------



## Aridela

Gossip Goat said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend said he threw away his sex toys because he had me now <3
> 
> What an angel.
> 
> I don't know if he'll end up regretting it, I was a bit shocked he did that but that was a cute comment.


What kind of toys? :smug:


----------



## AnneM

Aridela said:


> Diddums.


"How sad, how unfortunate, poor you. Used in a mocking way."

That's not nice, Aridela! 

_Sticks and stones may break my bones, but British slang will never hurt me!_


----------



## Aridela

Wellsy said:


> Despite the idea of being a generous lover being associated with foreplay, some women dont give a shit for it and just want to get fucked. To much of an attachment to foreplay can then be an ego thing that merely frustrates them as you’re taking to long playing up what a good lover you are when they're ready to go.
> 
> So I oblige


Foreplay is for pussies. 

Oh, wait.


----------



## Aridela

AnneM said:


> "How sad, how unfortunate, poor you. Used in a mocking way."
> 
> That's not nice, Aridela!
> 
> _Sticks and stones may break my bones, but British slang will never hurt me!_


On the other hand, you learned something new today.


----------



## AnneM

Aridela said:


> On the other hand, you learned something new today.


Yes, something I will never use. My favorite kind of learning.


----------



## Aridela

AnneM said:


> Yes, something I will never use. My favorite kind of learning.


I use it all the time, and I'm not even British.


----------



## AnneM

Aridela said:


> I use it all the time, and I'm not even British.


Congratulations.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

AnneM said:


> Yes, something I will never use. My favorite kind of learning.


Poppycock.


----------



## AnneM

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Poppycock.


Did you even go to sleep last night?? Now it's my turn to act like somebody's mom!


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

AnneM said:


> Did you even go to sleep last night?? Now it's my turn to act like somebody's mom!


Yes mum.


----------



## AnneM

@Marvin the Dendroid @Aridela 

Hey, here's a real SERIOUS question. 

When are thread derails acceptable? Seems like sometimes thread derailers can proceed unperturbed, and other times, the cops show up.


----------



## Aridela

AnneM said:


> @Marvin the Dendroid @Aridela
> 
> Hey, here's a real SERIOUS question.
> 
> When are thread derails acceptable? Seems like sometimes thread derailers can proceed unperturbed, and other times, the cops show up.


Because we're cooler than you @AnneM


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

AnneM said:


> @*Marvin the Dendroid* @*Aridela*
> 
> Hey, here's a real SERIOUS question.
> 
> When are thread derails acceptable? Seems like sometimes thread derailers can proceed unperturbed, and other times, the cops show up.


9s get a free pass, we're too cute to rebuke. No idea about you plebs.


----------



## AnneM

Aridela said:


> Because we're cooler than you @AnneM


You're in a feisty mood today, Satan.


----------



## Aridela

AnneM said:


> You're in a feisty mood today, Satan.


Pain does that to you. 

Currently basted in tiger balm, like an old Asian lady.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

AnneM said:


> You're in a feisty mood today, Satan.


Stana, to be more precise.


----------



## AnneM

Aridela said:


> Pain does that to you.
> 
> Currently basted in tiger balm, like an old Asian lady.


Oh, good. Now we're back on the thread topic.


----------



## Aridela

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Stana, to be more precise.


Feed me your Fe INFJs.


----------



## Aridela

AnneM said:


> Oh, good. Now we're back on the thread topic.


Old Asian ladies turn @AnneM on. 

Duly noted.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Aridela said:


> Feed me your Fe INFJs.


----------



## Aridela

Marvin the Dendroid said:


>


Calm down love, bit too early for that


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Aridela said:


> Calm down love, bit too early for that


----------



## Aridela

Marvin the Dendroid said:


>


DP, huh? 

Filthy.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Aridela said:


> DP, huh?
> 
> Filthy.


----------



## Aridela

Marvin the Dendroid said:


>


I don't know, I kind of enjoy voluntary celibacy. 

Can @AnneM join in?


----------



## AnneM

Aridela said:


> Feed me your Fe INFJs.


My Fe is laced with arsenic. Still want it?


----------



## Aridela

AnneM said:


> My Fe is laced with arsenic. Still want it?


More than you know.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Aridela said:


> I don't know, I kind of enjoy voluntary celibacy.
> 
> Can @*AnneM* join in?


----------



## AnneM

Aridela said:


> I don't know, I kind of enjoy voluntary celibacy.
> 
> Can @AnneM join in?


Join what, Satan? Your voluntary celibacy? You don't even know. 

I can celibate so hard.


----------



## Aridela

AnneM said:


> Join what, Satan? Your voluntary celibacy? You don't even know.
> 
> I can celibate so hard.


I had no doubts my dear. 

I even have a nun costume waiting for you.


----------



## AnneM




----------



## Gossip Goat

Aridela said:


> What kind of toys? :smug:


[video]https://photos.smugmug.com/Burlesque-and-Variety-Shows/Vagina-Dentata-at-Bushwick/i-3w7JKL2/0/7f09b8eb/S/FotoFilip-TONY-VaginaDentata-8856-S.jpg[/video]

This one.


----------



## Aridela

Gossip Goat said:


> [video]https://photos.smugmug.com/Burlesque-and-Variety-Shows/Vagina-Dentata-at-Bushwick/i-3w7JKL2/0/7f09b8eb/S/FotoFilip-TONY-VaginaDentata-8856-S.jpg[/video]
> 
> This one.


Kinky.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Gossip Goat said:


> [video]https://photos.smugmug.com/Burlesque-and-Variety-Shows/Vagina-Dentata-at-Bushwick/i-3w7JKL2/0/7f09b8eb/S/FotoFilip-TONY-VaginaDentata-8856-S.jpg[/video]
> 
> This one.


Reminds me of this...


* *


----------



## cricket

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Reminds me of this...
> 
> 
> * *



**Amazon wishlist** :sneakiness:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

often wish I had a dick, though I'm not transexual (I'm a pretty girly girl even) it just seems fun to have one at least in particular situations. maybe not so much day to day.


----------



## Mostly Harmless

I looked through my post history here and holy shit, so much oversharing. I'm embarrassed for my younger self. 

My confession is that I'm becoming more prudish as I grow older. It isn't the sort of knee-jerk conservatism that comes with age (at least, I hope not); more that I've experimented enough to know what I like at this point and I'm less susceptible to pressure from partners than I used to be.


----------



## Morpheus83

I know how to fuck in a fuckerly style *turns nose upwards*


----------



## AnneM

Morpheus83 said:


> I know how to fuck in a fuckerly style *turns nose upwards*


Sounds interesting.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Remnants said:


> often wish I had a dick, though I'm not transexual (I'm a pretty girly girl even) it just seems fun to have one at least in particular situations. maybe not so much day to day.


I was really unsure if I should ask, because some women say some really cringy things on the topic of, "If I had a penis..." but... what particular situations does it seem like it would be fun to have a penis? :|


----------



## Purrfessor

I honestly have no idea how to get sex in this day of online interaction! I mean I was raised to not meet people on the internet as well as not to get into strangers cars. Yet, Uber? Dating apps? Something smells fishy in a non-literal way (and that's not good). 

So yeah I'm a coward basically. Everything scares me like it's a trap.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I just gave my first blowjob ever. It was a mix of feeling erratic but also as if it was almost second nature. I loved it honestly. My boyfriend and I were throwing each other around playfully and one thing leads to another and he asks me if I want to do naughty things, which I assume is full blown PIV. It makes me nervous so I tell him and he zips up my dress and stops trying to take it off, but once again one thing leads to another and at first I'm just rubbing him through his jeans, then through his underwear, then without, it feels dry so naturally I feel the inclination to suck him off. I never understood why some people spat at their partners dick, I thought it was gross. Now I understand. He was napping earlier and it was _all_ I could think about. And he kept fondling my butt throughout the day and that felt electrifying, I could have never imagined because when I touch my butt it doesn't feel that way. I remember thinking he was driving me crazy the entire day. It was fantastic. He put on this sleeping mask I have and that made me feel a little less nervous / a little more free to just go for it. I was still shaking. Something I never thought would happen was your cheeks sort of get sucked in involuntarily when you're giving someone a blow job. I wish he was up for it again and again, getting him to cum felt phenomenal.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Backandyeow said:


> I honestly have no idea how to get sex in this day of online interaction! I mean I was raised to not meet people on the internet as well as not to get into strangers cars. Yet, Uber? Dating apps? Something smells fishy in a non-literal way (and that's not good).
> 
> So yeah I'm a coward basically. Everything scares me like it's a trap.


What you're saying makes it seem like you're at an age where you should be thinking about what clubs you want to join and what hobbies you want to take up, and not about how to get more sex.


----------



## Purrfessor

Scoobyscoob said:


> What you're saying makes it seem like you're at an age where you should be thinking about what clubs you want to join and what hobbies you want to take up, and not about how to get more sex.


Yeah. I get disappointed by people. I tried joining a Runners community, didn't fit in. I tried joining a gamers community (and I game), didn't fit in. I tried joining a secret society led by demons, didn't fit in. Apparently the whole not fitting in thing is normal for an INFJ? Idk. It doesn't feel natural to not fit in amongst your own kind. There are a lot of accompanying negative feelings that go with being an outcast. So, yeah. I tried to put myself out there but PEOPLE are out there. Those monsters...


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Backandyeow said:


> Yeah. I get disappointed by people. I tried joining a Runners community, didn't fit in. I tried joining a gamers community (and I game), didn't fit in. I tried joining a secret society led by demons, didn't fit in. Apparently the whole not fitting in thing is normal for an INFJ? Idk. It doesn't feel natural to not fit in amongst your own kind. There are a lot of accompanying negative feelings that go with being an outcast. So, yeah. I tried to put myself out there but PEOPLE are out there. Those monsters...


Try joining a cyclers club instead of runners and board & card gaming club. You could also consider joining an anime&kpop club (but don't become a weeb. lol), various book clubs, photography, animation, painting, audio/video, etc. Essentially anything artistic but can also be highly conceptual and where being a bit eccentric would be a positive and not a negative. I think you'll then find that not all people are monsters. :wink:


----------



## Purrfessor

Scoobyscoob said:


> Try joining a cyclers club instead of runners and board & card gaming club. You could also consider joining an anime&kpop club (but don't become a weeb. lol), various book clubs, photography, animation, painting, audio/video, etc. Essentially anything artistic but can also be highly conceptual. I think you'd then find that not all people are monsters. :wink:


Hmm first you suggested Ti related activities then you suggested Fi related activities. 

I tried an anime community. Look I get the same response I get in an community I join. Some guy is like super afraid of me, he gets everybody to be suspicious of me, calls me a troll, fake, whatever. And I'm stuck like figuring out what is actually happening. 

You know the instinctual variants, right? I have So as my blind spot.


----------



## Purrfessor

@Scoobyscoob 

And if I challenge their domineering presence (I'm an 8, it's natural for me to respond to being manipulated) they typically have some sort of Power/Authority which is executed against me (abused tbh, for their personal feelings toward me). I find myself being victimised just for expressing my perspective which can be contradictory to their perspective. People just don't like dealing with uncomfortable perspectives.


----------



## AnneM

Backandyeow said:


> I honestly have no idea how to get sex in this day of online interaction! I mean I was raised to not meet people on the internet as well as not to get into strangers cars. Yet, Uber? Dating apps? Something smells fishy in a non-literal way (and that's not good).
> 
> So yeah I'm a coward basically. Everything scares me like it's a trap.


Last time I checked, everybody was still walking around in bodies. Someday, that may not be the case. But there's still time for you.


----------



## AnneM

Backandyeow said:


> I tried joining a secret society led by demons, didn't fit in.


*Those fuckers.* 

They could've made you feel more welcome. Would it have _killed_ them?


----------



## Purrfessor

AnneM said:


> Last time I checked, everybody was still walking around in bodies. Someday, that may not be the case. But there's still time for you.


I think I missed my window of opportunity to engage in any sort of body-to-body interaction. I've been exercising every day for the past week. I still don't feel comfortable in my body.


----------



## Purrfessor

AnneM said:


> *Those fuckers.*
> 
> They could've made you feel more welcome. Would it have _killed_ them?


Not sure. Maybe. Or maybe it would just fulfill the prophecy of doomsday so it was painstakingly avoided to maintain a current order of things that wasn't, you know, being sentenced to the south pole for eternity or something like that.


----------



## AnneM

Backandyeow said:


> I think I missed my window of opportunity to engage in any sort of body-to-body interaction. I've been exercising every day for the past week. I still don't feel comfortable in my body.


Come on. That can't be true. When you've been out of touch with your body, not taking care of it, it takes awhile to get back to any sort of good feelings. I know from personal experience. But you will, if you keep at it. Are you eating well? Or are you just eating.....ramen?


----------



## AnneM

Backandyeow said:


> Not sure. Maybe. Or maybe it would just fulfill the prophecy of doomsday so it was painstakingly avoided to maintain a current order of things that wasn't, you know, being sentenced to the south pole for eternity or something like that.



Yeah, or that.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Backandyeow said:


> Hmm first you suggested Ti related activities then you suggested Fi related activities.
> 
> I tried an anime community. Look I get the same response I get in an community I join. Some guy is like super afraid of me, he gets everybody to be suspicious of me, calls me a troll, fake, whatever. And I'm stuck like figuring out what is actually happening.
> 
> You know the instinctual variants, right? I have So as my blind spot.


Well, anime would've been my least recommended. Try a cycling club and board and card games club. Those cost money to start but you'll likely meet less randoms. Also, I don't know how you behave, but if people are calling you that, then it may be your behavior that's causing some to freak out over you. Hahah. Maybe try fencing if you have the body for it. I knew an INFJ or ENTP guy who was rather good at it. He taught me a lot and it's quite a good workout!



Backandyeow said:


> @Scoobyscoob
> 
> And if I challenge their domineering presence (I'm an 8, it's natural for me to respond to being manipulated) they typically have some sort of Power/Authority which is executed against me (abused tbh, for their personal feelings toward me). I find myself being victimised just for expressing my perspective which can be contradictory to their perspective. People just don't like dealing with uncomfortable perspectives.


Hahah, well knowing when to say something and when not to is a part of learning how to socialize. Most people don't like it if you express an opinion that's in complete contrast to an opinion they just shared with you. You keep trying until you get it and that's all there is to learning how to be a social INFJ.


----------



## Purrfessor

AnneM said:


> Come on. That can't be true. When you've been out of touch with your body, not taking care of it, it takes awhile to get back to any sort of good feelings. I know from personal experience. But you will, if you keep at it. Are you eating well? Or are you just eating.....ramen?


I'm eating tuna out of a can. Yeowwww


----------



## Purrfessor

AnneM said:


> Yeah, or that.


Idk I'm traumatized so I can't think anymore. All I can remember is the floating in outer space bit. Then ccccccrrrraaaashhh


----------



## Purrfessor

Scoobyscoob said:


> Well, anime would've been my least recommended. Try a cycling club and board and card games club. Those cost money to start but you'll likely meet less randoms. Also, I don't know how you behave, but if people are calling you that, then it may be your behavior that's causing some to freak out over you. Hahah. Maybe try fencing if you have the body for it. I knew an INFJ or ENTP guy who was rather good at it. He taught me a lot and it's quite a good workout!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah, well knowing when to say something and when not to is a part of learning how to socialize. Most people don't like it if you express an opinion that's in complete contrast to an opinion they just shared with you. You keep trying until you get it and that's all there is to learning how to be a social INFJ.


Maybe if I had the means to do something like that I would find the courage to give it a try. But ultimately, my energy scares away people It's their tribal instinct, they can smell I'm not a part of the tribe..


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Backandyeow said:


> Maybe if I had the means to do something like that I would find the courage to give it a try. But ultimately, my energy scares away people It's their tribal instinct, they can smell I'm not a part of the tribe..


Then visit people that bathe and stop wasting your time with people who still live like tribals.


----------



## Purrfessor

Scoobyscoob said:


> Then visit people that bathe and stop wasting your time with people who still live like tribals.


Bathe in what? Blood of the innocent? Ambrosia? Male tears? I need specifics here.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Backandyeow said:


> Bathe in what? Blood of the innocent? Ambrosia? Male tears? I need specifics here.


Scented water and soap is the usual way to clean oneself in a bath. lol Or I guess sometimes people go to public baths too. Also, I can see you definitely have the strange humor thing going on as an INFJ. :wink:

But yeah, if you have a lot of energy then try cycling and fencing. Those will tire your out body out so you can better focus on pursuits of the mind.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Remnants said:


> Well yes, having free will is great and all, but taking the idea that I'm not being raped by any random guy who might be interested in me who I'm not and being like MWAHAHAAAAAA, I'M GATEKEEPING MY VAJAYAAAAA... Not really how my brain works, and thinking of it this way doesn't make having a vagina seem exciting. It's rather cringy actually. But perhaps it's something you'd get off to? You have kind of a strange way of thinking of these things.


No, you're the one who is being kind of weird here. When you said you wish you had a dick, I assumed you meant that you wished you were a guy, but then you said no, you don't wish you were a guy but wish you had a dick. Then when I thought maybe you were asexual, you disagreed with me there too, but you just want a dick. Buy a strapon already, take a few selfies, then maybe get over your phallus fetish? :laughing:



> And sex is about desire so if I'm not interested in someone it's kind of pointless... Ironically I fantasize about rape a lot, but in reality, interest has to be mutual or it just does not work. And since I'm currently interested in someone who does not reciprocate, I have no control and very little fun.


Hey, well plenty of fish in the sea, and all that. You're probably a fine woman and if it doesn't work with your current unrequited person, then I'm sure you'll meet someone new quickly. Sorry if that doesn't really help, but I'm not a good shoulder to cry on. I don't do the whole compassion thing well. 



> Mm... Probably I read too much gay fanfiction, but it's the only thing I enjoy.


Okay... well I'm just saying having a penis probably isn't any more fun than having a vagina. Unless you're into domination/submission, in which case, there are equivalent tops and bottoms for lesbian women too.



> Idk, my ex was more emotional about it.


T'was a joke, kind of true at an instinctual level, but still just a joke.


----------



## Purrfessor

Scoobyscoob said:


> Snowflake. :rolling:


You call everyone a snowflake who stands up for themselves when disrespected?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Backandyeow said:


> You call everyone a snowflake who stands up for themselves when disrespected?


No, of course not. Only someone acting like a snowflake. I also changed my post, since calling you a snowflake isn't productive in the least. At any rate, best of luck to you and your sex life kiddo. Somehow I don't think you'll have much of a problem... once you're of appropriate age that is.


----------



## Purrfessor

Scoobyscoob said:


> No, of course not. Only someone acting like a snowflake. I also changed my post, since calling you a snowflake isn't productive in the least. At any rate, best of luck to you and your sex life kiddo. Somehow I don't think you'll have much of a problem... once you're of appropriate age that is.


Would you rather I report you? lol. 

The truth does hurt but that wasn't the truth so you're just a being a bitch calling people kids out of disrespect. You want to take this up with my lawyers?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Backandyeow said:


> Would you rather I report you? lol.


That's not something I'd receive an infraction for.



> The truth does hurt but that wasn't the truth so you're just a being a bitch calling people kids out of disrespect. You want to take this up with my lawyers?


 Now you're just barking up the wrong tree. At any rate, unless you want to switch topics, we don't have anything left to say to one another.


----------



## Purrfessor

Scoobyscoob said:


> That's not something I'd receive an infraction for.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just barking up the wrong tree. At any rate, unless you want to switch topics, we don't have anything left to say to one another.


hence the "block" which I haven't got around to do yet.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Backandyeow said:


> hence the "block" which I haven't got around to do yet.


Well, regardless. Best of luck to you and your adventures with members of the femininely female persuasion. I have no doubt that you'll be successful, as decently attractive ENTPs tend to be. 

:encouragement:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I can't get the look he gave me after he came out of my head. I looked up at him from beneath -- I'm sure my mouth was still kind of a sloppy mess -- and he stared into my eyes smiling. I felt so insignificant and amazing.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

I went to the doctor yesterday, and my blood pressure was 110/59 and my resting heart rate was 64, and that was after freaking out about having to get a shot a minute before. I'd say that's pretty damn decent and that I'm in decent health. I'm overweight (people say I just have a dad bod and I'd agree, but I feel fat...dysmorphia?) but my heart is doing good and I'm working on it

I do feel like I have to start running again (even though it's really hard for me...I was born with cerebral palsy which is not even noticeable anymore but still makes my quads always tight) because I want to be physically in good shape for when I have sex. I am going to college again in a month in a foreign country...might as well be ready to put out.

I've been walking 6-13 miles a day but that won't get my heart rate up enough for sex.


----------



## Aridela

mimesis said:


> If I had bewbs I'd be playing with them all day. :happy:


Pretty much what I'm doing all day long.


----------



## Aridela

Scoobyscoob said:


> I was really unsure if I should ask, because some women say some really cringy things on the topic of, "If I had a penis..." but... what particular situations does it seem like it would be fun to have a penis? :|


Pee standing.


----------



## Aridela

Backandyeow said:


> Maybe if I had the means to do something like that I would find the courage to give it a try. But ultimately, my energy scares away people It's their tribal instinct, they can smell I'm not a part of the tribe..


Get your head out of your butt, and go outside to get some fresh air.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Aridela said:


> Pee standing.



* *


----------



## bucolic

Heard through the grapevine that ESTP women can be pretty dominant in bed. Would be awesome if that were true.


----------



## Aridela

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> * *


Unhygienic.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Aridela said:


> Unhygienic.


So's the male version.


----------



## Aridela

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> So's the male version.


Touche.


----------



## bucolic

I love it when a woman slowly breaks down my resistance, and I succumb to that morass of pleasure.


----------



## Purrfessor

Aridela said:


> Get your head out of your butt, and go outside to get some fresh air.


Nothing fresh about the air anymore. The planes ruined it with the barium and aluminum.


----------



## Penny

so I did it with my ex despite not really wanting to. feel bad about it. don't want to lead him on either in thinking about our relationship as more than friends. told him we won't be doing it again. feel sad and guilty about it even though it was only like ten seconds of my life.


----------



## Aridela

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Sometimes, they are just hard.


Those are the best times.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Aridela said:


> Those are the best times.


----------



## Aridela

Marvin the Dendroid said:


>


Just when I was enjoying some Ne ping pong, the INFJ went all abstract on me 

Not their worst song, though.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Aridela said:


> Just when I was enjoying some Ne ping pong, the INFJ went all abstract on me
> 
> Not their worst song, though.


Can't help it - when Ni has you dead to rights, it goes boom-boom.


----------



## Aridela

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Can't help it - when Ni has you dead to rights, it goes boom-boom.


Use with caution.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Aridela said:


> Use with caution.


Of course - I always make sure mine is thoroughly lubricated.


----------



## Aridela

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Of course - I always make sure mine is thoroughly lubricated.


What, pray, lubricates Ni?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Aridela said:


> What, pray, lubricates Ni?


A good shrubbery goes a long way. I like it outdoors.


----------



## Aridela

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> A good shrubbery goes a long way. I like it outdoors.


A+ :laughing:


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Aridela said:


> A+ :laughing:


Happy to entertain past 2.7.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Aridela said:


> Pee standing.


Yeah, I was thinking about that. That's literally the only anatomical advantage. I remember once overhearing some kids talk about peeing and one of the girls mentioned that she wishes she could aim with her pee, then all of the boys started making fun of her and were bragging about their pee skills and what they could hit with their stream of urine. Kids. :laughing:

Also, I'm proud to say that my youngest daughter does not have penis envy. roud:


----------



## Hypaspist

Aridela said:


> Pee standing.


Well ladies can already pee standing up. It's just not very, shall we say, efficient?


* *




Not entirely sure why I felt I had to clean that sentence up given the subforum...


----------



## Gossip Goat

I'm not very good at this whole blowjob business. Maybe I'm like overthinking it, or not thinking enough. My boyfriend tells me what he wants and what would feel better which is helpful but like sometimes I feel like I can't go fast enough or know how to maintain the appropriate amount of tightness, etc. 

While I never thought I was fantastic at it, yesterday my boyfriend said something like "you're much better at that than you were the first time" but the first time he was complimentary about it so that just makes me anxious with regards to positive feedback. Is he just trying to make me feel good or is it truthful? I know it's not malicious that he says these nice things but it just makes me a bit...I don't know the right word for it but "finding out" that he was just being nice about something when it wasn't entirely the truth just makes me feel like he's always being nice but the truth is probably negative and that it'd always be best to assume the negative because it'd be closer to the truth. And this extends to things outside of sexual stuff like, does he actually find me attractive or is he just being nice, again? And that seems convoluted because people don't usually get into relationships with people they're unattracted to but he had mentioned that he didn't find his ex-girlfriend attractive (even though I also remember he called her pretty), so I don't know what to make out of anything but I feel insecure now.

Also I don't know what exactly he was referring to when he said "you're much better at that than you were the first time", was it at the blowjob in general or at me doing something with my tongue which I was doing at that time / also did the very first time. I wasn't doing anything different, I don't think. Maybe he was trying to be nice again, ugh.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Gossip Goat said:


> I'm not very good at this whole blowjob business. Maybe I'm like overthinking it, or not thinking enough. My boyfriend tells me what he wants and what would feel better which is helpful but like sometimes I feel like I can't go fast enough or know how to maintain the appropriate amount of tightness, etc.
> 
> While I never thought I was fantastic at it, yesterday my boyfriend said something like "you're much better at this than you were the first time" but the first time he was complimentary about it so that just makes me anxious with regards to positive feedback. Is he just trying to make me feel good or is it truthful? I know it's not malicious that he says these nice things but it just makes me a bit...I don't know the right word for it but "finding out" that he was just being nice about something when it wasn't entirely the truth just makes me feel like he's always being nice but the truth is probably negative and that it'd always be best to assume the negative because it'd be closer to the truth. And this extends to things outside of sexual stuff like, does he actually find me attractive or is he just being nice, again? And that seems convoluted because people don't usually get into relationships with people they're unattracted to but he had mentioned that he didn't find his ex-girlfriend attractive (even though I also remember he called her pretty), so I don't know what to make out of anything but I feel insecure now.


Are you a 6?


----------



## Gossip Goat

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Are you a 6?


Probably a mediocre 3/10 at blowjobs, my friend. Also, probably. I am anxiety personafied.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Gossip Goat said:


> Probably a mediocre 3/10 at blowjobs, my friend. Also, probably. I am anxiety personafied.


Haha :tongue: I meant Enneatype 6. Anxiety personified does sound like a 6.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Gossip Goat said:


> Probably a mediocre 3/10 at blowjobs, my friend. Also, probably. I am anxiety personified.


No one knows how to ride a car the first time they sit behind the wheel. Takes a fair amount of practice to get it. No baby knows how to walk straight from the womb... You crawl, you take wobbly steps, you fall, get up, try again. Eventually, you learn it. All guys are different, too ... everyone likes different kinds of touch. Takes a while to learn. The first time I had sex, I bled - and I'm a guy! 

Everyone's different. You're plenty good as you are. One step at a time.


----------



## EyesOpen

Gossip Goat said:


> I'm not very good at this whole blowjob business. Maybe I'm like overthinking it, or not thinking enough. My boyfriend tells me what he wants and what would feel better which is helpful but like sometimes I feel like I can't go fast enough or know how to maintain the appropriate amount of tightness, etc.
> 
> While I never thought I was fantastic at it, yesterday my boyfriend said something like "you're much better at that than you were the first time" but the first time he was complimentary about it so that just makes me anxious with regards to positive feedback. Is he just trying to make me feel good or is it truthful? I know it's not malicious that he says these nice things but it just makes me a bit...I don't know the right word for it but "finding out" that he was just being nice about something when it wasn't entirely the truth just makes me feel like he's always being nice but the truth is probably negative and that it'd always be best to assume the negative because it'd be closer to the truth. And this extends to things outside of sexual stuff like, does he actually find me attractive or is he just being nice, again? And that seems convoluted because people don't usually get into relationships with people they're unattracted to but he had mentioned that he didn't find his ex-girlfriend attractive (even though I also remember he called her pretty), so I don't know what to make out of anything but I feel insecure now.
> 
> Also I don't know what exactly he was referring to when he said "you're much better at that than you were the first time", was it at the blowjob in general or at me doing something with my tongue which I was doing at that time / also did the very first time. I wasn't doing anything different, I don't think. Maybe he was trying to be nice again, ugh.


(Deleting since reply was seen and I’m now considering might be TMI for certain people who know me if they saw my reply)


----------



## EyesOpen

Gossip Goat said:


> Also I don't know what exactly he was referring to when he said "you're much better at that than you were the first time", was it at the blowjob in general or at me doing something with my tongue which I was doing at that time / also did the very first time. I wasn't doing anything different, I don't think. Maybe he was trying to be nice again, ugh.




Reading your post again more carefully, because I think it just set off my own tangent about myself  .. I would take his comment as that he didn't expect you to be crazy amazing (nor are you expecting this yourself, even though we always kind of wish we were for ourselves, yeah? ) at it right off the bat, especially if he understands you're inexperienced and that things would improve over time..so it's going as expected and he meant it as an encouragement. I can see how you can take a negative from it but I would just try not to go there, that's likely not his intention or how he thinks of it. Of course, that feeling of "ok I don't even know what I did differently" is a thing. I kind of get that when I play challenging video games lol like all of a sudden I've kind of done better or did something right but it wasn't really on purpose and it takes a while longer and then I figure it out and can replicate it. So, I think that's kind of normal for "learning" situations.


----------



## bucolic

DrEquine said:


> As an ESFP, I'm shocked I don't as well. I'd say I'm an exhibitionist, but that's mostly online. I'd be too nervous to do that in person for a bunch of people. I don't know, I've never really tried. I've fake stripped down in front of friends before though. I found that entertaining and I don't think I'd have cared if I actually stripped down and started pulling my pants off and shit LOL


Well, in all honesty, I probably won't ever do it irl. Just a fun fantasy...


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

When you're trying to focus at a family event but all you want is to be back home, laying on your bed, gagging on his cock lol.

He told me to text him when I get back. I'm just hoping I'll be home early enough for him to come over.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Polterguise said:


> When you're trying to focus at a family event but all you want is to be back home, laying on your bed, gagging on his cock lol.
> 
> He told me to text him when I get back. I'm just hoping I'll be home early enough for him to come over.


Same thing happens when I get a sext out in public or with people I know. It suckssss

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I definitely think about my old FWB still, because even though the bf is pretty fucking fantastic, that friend was sort of a slut/had a ton of experience. So I guess my confession is that -- solely for the purpose of having even more fun -- there are times I wish I could still fuck him, too. And then still have my bf to cuddle with. Yes, I know that's entirely unrealistic. I'm not that dumb. 

At the same time, whenever I think about him, I always think about how cold I felt. The fact that neither of us had any feelings and yet physically I always felt an urge to cuddle for a long time, knowing I couldn't. Or the fact that he was consistently unavailable because he played in two bands. Mostly, though, the fact that there was no emotional security accompanying it. Ever. That part left me really depressed at times. But I was starved for some kind of connection no random guy could give me, so I took sex momentarily. I don't miss any of that. I don't ever want to feel like that again...when this relationship ends (which I have to believe it will so I never get my hopes up,) I really want to learn how to FULLY be alone. How to use casual sex like I use pot or booze; on very random occasions with friends, so I don't become addicted. There must be a way despite me being an sx-dom...I just became lazy trying to find it. 

It's for all of those reasons that the cons outweigh the pros. I don't think I would ever willingly pick a FWB over dating someone. I guess I just have the awesome memories. And I don't wanna hear "maybe you don't care enough." If you sleep with someone with borderline porn star moves, it's not something you just forget lol. I'm just saying my pussy wants something my emotions don't.


----------



## yrjo

Hey. I have a literally over a ton of experience. A manslut.. I mean, yea, we could say that. But I still have a reflection of a heart, so..

Im into keeping the number under 1.2k for this life.

Ok. That didnt sound very appealing.. at all.


----------



## Hifrad

my first time was, when I was maybe 23 years old, with a guy that I didn't know at all and I didn't find attractive, cause that's what has to be done in order to "become adult" and also to understand many things that were like .. indecipherable. I suppose I was really detached from my body , and also quite stupid to do somenthing like that. So stupid.


----------



## Aridela

Polterguise said:


> I definitely think about my old FWB still, because even though the bf is pretty fucking fantastic, that friend was sort of a slut/had a ton of experience. So I guess my confession is that -- solely for the purpose of having even more fun -- there are times I wish I could still fuck him, too. And then still have my bf to cuddle with. Yes, I know that's entirely unrealistic. I'm not that dumb.
> 
> At the same time, whenever I think about him, I always think about how cold I felt. The fact that neither of us had any feelings and yet physically I always felt an urge to cuddle for a long time, knowing I couldn't. Or the fact that he was consistently unavailable because he played in two bands. Mostly, though, the fact that there was no emotional security accompanying it. Ever. That part left me really depressed at times. But I was starved for some kind of connection no random guy could give me, so I took sex momentarily. I don't miss any of that. I don't ever want to feel like that again...when this relationship ends (which I have to believe it will so I never get my hopes up,) I really want to learn how to FULLY be alone. How to use casual sex like I use pot or booze; on very random occasions with friends, so I don't become addicted. There must be a way despite me being an sx-dom...I just became lazy trying to find it.
> 
> It's for all of those reasons that the cons outweigh the pros. I don't think I would ever willingly pick a FWB over dating someone. I guess I just have the awesome memories. And I don't wanna hear "maybe you don't care enough." If you sleep with someone with borderline porn star moves, it's not something you just forget lol. I'm just saying my pussy wants something my emotions don't.


I know what you mean. I'm keeping an ISTP fwb around, solely for the skillz.

Should probably end my celibacy and give him a call.


----------



## Aridela

Hifrad said:


> my first time was, when I was maybe 23 years old, with a guy that I didn't know at all and I didn't find attractive, cause that's what has to be done in order to "become adult" and also to understand many things that were like .. indecipherable. I suppose I was really detached from my body , and also quite stupid to do somenthing like that. So stupid.


I hope your second time was better.


----------



## SirCanSir

Oh wow someone flexed and got banned in a few hours. I like perC's policy now.


----------



## Wisteria

SirCanSir said:


> Oh wow someone flexed and got banned in a few hours. I like perC's policy now.


There's a troll who keeps making accounts then posting in this thread.


----------



## SirCanSir

Bad Bunny said:


> There's a troll who keeps making accounts then posting in this thread.


Damn dissapointed.


----------



## Hifrad

Aridela said:


> I know what you mean. I'm keeping an ISTP fwb around, solely for the skillz.
> 
> Should probably end my celibacy and give him a call.


 How do you feel after that kind of interaction, if I may ask?


----------



## Aridela

Hifrad said:


> How do you feel after that kind of interaction, if I may ask?


I feel alright, but we've been friends for years. 

There is an element of intimacy there, and we do care for each other. 

We just don't want to be in a relationship with each other.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

He fucked the ever living shit out of me. It even started to hurt after a while. I am beyond amazed, and still in shock.

He was practically a virgin LMAO


----------



## Hypaspist

Polterguise said:


> He fucked the ever living shit out of me. It even started to hurt after a while. I am beyond amazed, and still in shock.
> 
> He was practically a virgin LMAO


Avatar checks out.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Polterguise said:


> He fucked the ever living shit out of me. It even started to hurt after a while. I am beyond amazed, and still in shock.
> 
> He was practically a virgin LMAO


I love your posts tbh


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

@Hypaspist Thanks lol. It's a screencap of this lady playing Tinkerbell I found at Disney Land. Makes me wonder how big a freak she might actually be. 

@Gossip Goat That means a lot. Yours are always fun to read, too


----------



## Gossip Goat

Can't remember who it was, and won't look back the 2 pages I could find it, but someone said something about the aversion to cum and how they in particular couldn't understand it. I can't either. My boyfriend wouldn't kiss me after I blew him and swallowed. I don't care if that stuff gets into my hair, my nostrils, my eyes, etc. There's even a part of me that likes it on/in me. Granted, that's mostly because it's his, I probably wouldn't care for random guy cum, but like as long as it's my partners I wouldn't be averse to it and kind of don't understand the aversion. In general, I don't find it gross.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Gossip Goat said:


> Can't remember who it was, and won't look back the 2 pages I could find it, but someone said something about the aversion to cum and how they in particular couldn't understand it. I can't either. My boyfriend wouldn't kiss me after I blew him and swallowed. I don't care if that stuff gets into my hair, my nostrils, my eyes, etc. There's even a part of me that likes it on/in me. Granted, that's mostly because it's his, I probably wouldn't care for random guy cum, but like as long as it's my partners I wouldn't be averse to it and kind of don't understand the aversion. In general, I don't find it gross.


Some people are semensitive


----------



## steppenik

Like many older men my prostate enlarged and made urinating difficult until it became unhealthy so I had a "trans urethral resection of my prostate" It's somewhat like cutting the hole in a donut larger.
In a pamphlet, which I read beforehand, there was a statement that some of the sperm would become diverted to the bladder so, very little would be ejaculated. This didn't seem to be a potential problem so I got the surgery done.
Afterward I find that no noticeable sperm came out when ejaculated.
When commenting that to women someone would smile and say that they might make an exception an follow through to total completion but one said that it wouldn't make any difference to her as she always followed through.
I'm still trying to get her to give it a try.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

By no means do I think I'm in love this early -- we've only been dating like a month and a half. But it's really weird how great sex can weigh on my emotions and make me a bit insecure.

We had talked casually before about other women, because I'm bi and so we both notice when we see one who's attractive. The conversation had turned to possibly one day involving another (it's just in my nature to think about freaky situations honestly.) But as soon as he put it down like he did a couple nights ago, I instantly became selfish. I had the sudden realization that I didn't want any other woman to experience what I had for as long as I was with him. And I told him that in a civil way. Really not sure how he felt about it even though he said it was okay. I did apologize, simply telling him I didn't know I was gonna feel that way. And at this point I'm so satisfied that I can't even fathom the idea of looking to anyone else. 

Even though I'm not in love yet, I can sort of already tell there's potential for me to fall for him. Definitely not just because of the sex, though that finalized things for me a lot. I'm just not sure if he could ever fall for me. I do think I'd be really sad if he couldn't which is weird, because I usually don't take other people very seriously.

Side note, he's a text book ISTP E5; it's not like I expect a range of emotion. That, and I'm his first girlfriend. So I understand patience is a virtue. I just don't want to look up and realize that he can't recripocate anything I feel or will later feel.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Penetration was somewhat successful this time. It was the most successful it's ever been but there was still a lot of pain involved, although some of it felt good which was a bit surprising. I tried telling my boyfriend I needed him to be sweet to me for me to relax but for some reason involving his arms and the angle he couldn't be as physically affectionate as I wanted. Later on I tasted my own blood on his penis, which I know shouldn't really happen if you're appropriately warmed up but, oh well :/, here's to next time.


----------



## Wisteria

Gossip Goat said:


> Penetration was somewhat successful this time. It was the most successful it's ever been but there was still a lot of pain involved, although some of it felt good which was a bit surprising. I tried telling my boyfriend I needed him to be sweet to me for me to relax but for some reason involving his arms and the angle he couldn't be as physically affectionate as I wanted. Later on I tasted my own blood on his penis, which I know shouldn't really happen if you're appropriately warmed up but, oh well :/, here's to next time.


Pain can be a sign of a health problem, usually something like an infection but its also a symptom of endometriosis. It might just be that you're tensing up accidentally so try practising things like kegels until you learn how to control how tight you are. 

I had this problem when i first started having sex for a lot of reasons, mostly because i was a virgin and he wasn't turning me on enough because he was usually selfish in bed.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Repeatedly recalling when he turned me over on my side and slid into me. We were going slower to get high off the nasty sounds it kept making. I almost wish I had audio of it lmao


----------



## mood

how do I even make a post so I can make a three for each type?


----------



## Hypaspist

I wonder what Doms do when they meet someone who doesn't fuck around. In a full-on power vs. power way. They push, or try to do their thing, they meet resistance strong enough to not only resist the Dom aspect, but push back and manipulate the Dom into becoming Sub. I wonder how common that is.


edit: apologies if those words aren't capitalized, spellcheck is bitchin' up a storm about my capitalization game being weak.


----------



## pwowq

Hypaspist said:


> I wonder what Doms do when they meet someone who doesn't fuck around. In a full-on power vs. power way. They push, or try to do their thing, they meet resistance strong enough to not only resist the Dom aspect, but push back and manipulate the Dom into becoming Sub. I wonder how common that is.


This sounds alluring. A want to try out a physical, mental and sexual power-struggle with a solid fellow Dom. 
What I wrote does imply finding a Dom willing to 'fuck around with me'.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

This might upset some people, but I strongly feel it needs to be said (maybe even for the betterment of some.) So apologies in advance if you're offended. 

There's not a lot I can't stand more than desperate men, for multiple reasons; some that affect those men themselves, and others that moreso affect the people around them. I don't think it's good for anyone when a guy is clearly on a thoughtless booty hunt. 

(1) They distract from any redeeming parts of their personality by emphasizing their appetite. It won't matter to me if you're a lawyer making six figures and you regularly donate to charity if you're talking to me (or any woman) making it obvious how much you *need* to get some. Which is ironic because you THINK it's helping you more to advertise that, when really all that other stuff you have going on has a higher chance of selling itself. Self respect is always a lot more magnetic than lack thereof, obviously. So why not work on what YOU can do for yourself rather than chasing after something only someone else can give you? -_- Clearly you aren't complete enough if you think sex will leave you better off, so don't try to talk yourself up. 

(2) You reek of the stench of deterioration. A guy friend of mine who has always identified as straight, confided in me that he let another dude suck his dick because he was desperate for SOMETHING. And of course, he hated it. Think about it; the more desperate you become, the more likely you are to participate in more self-destructive behaviors. You're like a drug addict who can't afford the good stuff, and drug addicts need rehab; not the drugs themselves. Drugs are only ever good in casual doses, not when you start feeling like you NEED them. Furthermore, why would you ever want to lose control of yourself like this? That's so obviously pathetic. 

(3) my final point -- in your "hunt," you make the "animals" around you extremely uncomfortable. Except you're an animal too, which makes it even worse. You lose your empathy for those around you because all you start to see is what you want from them. That's the reason they can't stand you. And if they can't stand you, how the fuck do you expect them to SLEEP with you? 

At the end of the day, the point is that you need to learn how to be alone before you engage with anyone else. You don't get to decide when you fuck someone unless you wanna pay for sex or you become some fucking rapist. People are not for you to play with like that. 

I know that women can be desperate, too. I have been. But by no means have I ever gone as far as these countless men I know. And I'm not even proud of the shitty things I have done. Plus, I think most everyone will agree that even though there are some very creepy women out there, most people responsible for making others feel uncomfortable in this way have always been men. 

And please don't try to sit here and call me insensitive. That would be like Hugh Hefner calling me a pervert. Only, Hugh Hefner actually got laid.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Polterguise said:


> This might upset some people, but I strongly feel it needs to be said (maybe even for the betterment of some.) So apologies in advance if you're offended.
> 
> There's not a lot I can't stand more than desperate men, for multiple reasons; some that affect those men themselves, and others that moreso affect the people around them. I don't think it's good for anyone when a guy is clearly on a thoughtless booty hunt.
> 
> (1) They distract from any redeeming parts of their personality by emphasizing their appetite. It won't matter to me if you're a lawyer making six figures and you regularly donate to charity if you're talking to me (or any woman) making it obvious how much you *need* to get some. Which is ironic because you THINK it's helping you more to advertise that, when really all that other stuff you have going on has a higher chance of selling itself. Self respect is always a lot more magnetic than lack thereof, obviously. So why not work on what YOU can do for yourself rather than chasing after something only someone else can give you? -_- Clearly you aren't complete enough if you think sex will leave you better off, so don't try to talk yourself up.
> 
> (2) You reek of the stench of deterioration. A guy friend of mine who has always identified as straight, confided in me that he let another dude suck his dick because he was desperate for SOMETHING. And of course, he hated it. Think about it; the more desperate you become, the more likely you are to participate in more self-destructive behaviors. You're like a drug addict who can't afford the good stuff, and drug addicts need rehab; not the drugs themselves. Drugs are only ever good in casual doses, not when you start feeling like you NEED them. Furthermore, why would you ever want to lose control of yourself like this? That's so obviously pathetic.
> 
> (3) my final point -- in your "hunt," you make the "animals" around you extremely uncomfortable. Except you're an animal too, which makes it even worse. You lose your empathy for those around you because all you start to see is what you want from them. That's the reason they can't stand you. And if they can't stand you, how the fuck do you expect them to SLEEP with you?
> 
> At the end of the day, the point is that you need to learn how to be alone before you engage with anyone else. You don't get to decide when you fuck someone unless you wanna pay for sex or you become some fucking rapist. People are not for you to play with like that.
> 
> I know that women can be desperate, too. I have been. But by no means have I ever gone as far as these countless men I know. And I'm not even proud of the shitty things I have done. Plus, I think most everyone will agree that even though there are some very creepy women out there, most people responsible for making others feel uncomfortable in this way have always been men.
> 
> And please don't try to sit here and call me insensitive. That would be like Hugh Hefner calling me a pervert. Only, Hugh Hefner actually got laid.


Honestly...being desperate enough to let a guy suck your dick when you're straight because you "need some" is, in fact, absolutely pathetic. Especially if you know you'll hate it but you just need someone to touch you. If you think you might like it, that's different, but that friend should probably keep that shit to himself.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cricket

I often have dreams where I'm having sex with a woman. I never see it through to completion, but last night's was particular vivid because it was so awful. I'm not sexually attracted to women, so I think these dreams may point to my sexual tension and repressed desires not being released or something deeper, maybe an insecurity of femininity due to lack of relationships or grief over the loss of close friends.


----------



## SilentScream

Hypaspist said:


> I wonder what Doms do when they meet someone who doesn't fuck around. In a full-on power vs. power way. They push, or try to do their thing, they meet resistance strong enough to not only resist the Dom aspect, but push back and manipulate the Dom into becoming Sub. I wonder how common that is.
> 
> 
> edit: apologies if those words aren't capitalized, spellcheck is bitchin' up a storm about my capitalization game being weak.


Unless agreed upon, expected and wanted, this could become abusive and hurtful especially if the person being dominated has 0 submissive tendencies. I would not recommend trying to dominate anyone that hasn't already expressed that they're also a switch and have had fantasies about being dominated or are at least open to exploring it. Definitely don't want to get into a power struggle in the heat of the moment. 

I'm 100% dominant in the bedroom. Being submissive turns me off. Someone trying to make me submit especially without my permission would have me walking out on them as it's a hard deal breaker. It's something you do want to discuss before attempting with another Dom imao.


----------



## pwowq

Jawz said:


> Unless agreed upon, expected and wanted, this could become abusive and hurtful especially if the person being dominated has 0 submissive tendencies. I would not recommend trying to dominate anyone that hasn't already expressed that they're also a switch and have had fantasies about being dominated or are at least open to exploring it. Definitely don't want to get into a power struggle in the heat of the moment.
> 
> I'm 100% dominant in the bedroom. Being submissive turns me off. Someone trying to make me submit especially without my permission would have me walking out on them as it's a hard deal breaker. It's something you do want to discuss before attempting with another Dom imao.


I see your point and I agree. Acting sub turns me off immediately. But the prospect of "winning over the fellow Dom into submission" sounds so big of a turn-on it's worth the try.
_It's not like we have to meet each other ever again do we?_, "agree to failing and leave as it is: An experience to remember."


----------



## SilentScream

pwowq said:


> I see your point and I agree. But the prospect of "winning" sounds like really big turn-on!


I get it. As a Dom the prospect of the win has an appeal but the rational mind says that if I'm looking to win and the other person is looking to win and both want the exact same thing then the outcome is that one kf us will lose... Which is not what D/S sexual and power exchange is about because it's one where both win  

If both are sexual domonants and neither has sub tendencies then I don't think anyone wins tbh. One of them has to be a switch. 

Ergo why things like these end well when they're discussed ahead of time ime.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

There are asexuals, demisexuals, hypersexuals, sapiosexuals ... but is there a word for someone who is perfectly conventionally heterosexual but wishes to not be sexual at all? If not, I suggest _sighxual_.

About 50% of the time, I am sighxual. The other 50%, I'm just horny but generally unwilling to do anything about it.


----------



## Hypaspist

Jawz said:


> Definitely don't want to *get into a power struggle* in the heat of the moment.


That actually sounds enticing. Almost like something I _would_ want to do. Actually that tangent belongs in the "Why the hell does this turn me on?" thread now that I think about it.


----------



## SilentScream

Hypaspist said:


> That actually sounds enticing. Almost like something I _would_ want to do. Actually that tangent belongs in the "Why the hell does this turn me on?" thread now that I think about it.


Hey, that's perfectly cool lol. I have a bunch of fantasies that I would never want to enact IRL but they definitely do *something* for me  

Btw, I'm speaking about the Dom vs Dom power struggle leading to a shit outcome from experience. It sounds good and appealing in theory, but in practice it loses its charm cuz the power struggle *cant"* end in both people being satisfied (unless they forget about the D/S aspect and just have angry hate sex.)


----------



## Hypaspist

Jawz said:


> Hey, that's perfectly cool lol. I have a bunch of fantasies that I would never want to enact IRL but they definitely do *something* for me
> 
> Btw, I'm speaking about the Dom vs Dom power struggle leading to a shit outcome from experience. It sounds good and appealing in theory, but in practice it loses its charm cuz the power struggle *cant"* end in both people being satisfied *(unless they forget about the D/S aspect and just have angry hate sex.)*


And how likely of an outcome is this? Asking for a friend here.


----------



## SilentScream

Hypaspist said:


> And how likely of an outcome is this? Asking for a friend here.


Really depends on the partner and their dynamic. With my ex and I, it would lead to a very passionate make out session that 9/10 times would fizzle into nothing (we would both seek to be on top but also fight off submission and neither had switch tendencies).

I bet other couples might have more success with it though. Rough sex is a thing after all. If you let go of purely dominating and come back to a more middle ground it can be very energetic


----------



## Gossip Goat

Handjobs / blowjobs are more like a marathon and not a sprint, yesterday my triceps were fucking activated. Both of them because my tag team tactic wasn't very smart, lactic acid being produced a galore. I'm going to get carpal tunnel if I'm not more conscious of pacing myself. TMJ syndrome city. Sometimes my boyfriend reacts strongly to something and I take that as an indicator that I should just go all out, but then I get tired. I power through but it hurts my linguine arms, and my jaw.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Gossip Goat said:


> Handjobs / blowjobs are more like a marathon and not a sprint, yesterday my triceps were fucking activated. Both of them because my tag team tactic wasn't very smart, lactic acid being produced a galore. I'm going to get carpal tunnel if I'm not more conscious of pacing myself. TMJ syndrome city. Sometimes my boyfriend reacts strongly to something and I take that as an indicator that I should just go all out, but then I get tired. I power through but it hurts my linguine arms, and my jaw.


Gym-nastyx.


----------



## pwowq

Gossip Goat said:


> Handjobs / blowjobs are more like a marathon and not a sprint, yesterday my triceps were fucking activated. Both of them because my tag team tactic wasn't very smart, lactic acid being produced a galore. I'm going to get carpal tunnel if I'm not more conscious of pacing myself. TMJ syndrome city. Sometimes my boyfriend reacts strongly to something and I take that as an indicator that I should just go all out, but then I get tired. I power through but it hurts my linguine arms, and my jaw.


Taking things super-slow can help. Tease.


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Forest Nymph

I'm in my ghostly exploring mood but my selfish Russian ex from last spring has invaded the same hang out where I was stopping to buy a decent bottle of wine after my ghost session. 

Why he won't go away, I dunno. He's so proud of worldliness in a frankly exploitative way, yet regrreses to the same spot, same behavior. Sick ENFP no doubt. Inferior Si leads him back to his vomit, the difference is Se this is where I live my spot due to time and proximity. He's sentimental. With a different girl. 

I leaned into the lattice. Like a refugee I said, "he's a self absorbed asshole" quietly in a nice voice. She stared, someone laughed, I said it again. I hope it makes her think. Like a person who eats a burger and says hey wait. 

Fuck that guy. I'm not even attracted anymore, but I couldn't resist because he invaded my space with no apology. He has no shame. He's a narcissist. Suspended. Confirmed. 

Had a nice conversation about meat on the bus. I think I reached one person. Nicely. Talking about sharks and apes.


----------



## Forest Nymph

My night was like Halloween 



then I connected with Betty and remembered WHY. 


It's kind of awesome I've reached an age when I've full circle back to teenaged. I don't care what you think, male.

I like being middle aged. I'm still pretty and fit but the meanest I've ever been.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I found a female friend's more anonymous Instagram where she's posted various suggestive photos. Definitely saw her nipples xD

This isn't to pass judgement. On the contrary, I don't know what you'd call this but I've found I'm the type of person who loves witnessing people's nastiness lol. Without even having the desire to fuck them. And I just really love talking about sex in general. 

I think that's why I've been on FetLife so long, but it's so much hotter when I know them. I love that I can't even talk to her about it and yet a part of her has to know I could have found it  wasn't even on purpose.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Boyfriend and I had been fooling around, and I had left my panties on the floor next to my bed. A little after, I was laying down half asleep while he was out talking to my roommates. Suddenly the dog came in. I pet him and closed my eyes again. At some point he must have left.

A few minutes after he does, I hear a roommate say, "He was in Taylor's room, wasn't he?" Followed by laughter. Turns out he had taken my panties out of the room thinking they were a toy lol.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Polterguise said:


> I found a female friend's more anonymous Instagram where she's posted various suggestive photos. Definitely saw her nipples xD
> 
> This isn't to pass judgement. On the contrary, I don't know what you'd call this but I've found I'm the type of person who loves witnessing people's nastiness lol. Without even having the desire to fuck them. And I just really love talking about sex in general.
> 
> I think that's why I've been on FetLife so long, but it's so much hotter when I know them. I love that I can't even talk to her about it and yet a part of her has to know I could have found it  wasn't even on purpose.


I think this is a bit of an FP thing or an SFP thing...I've been told ExxPs love talking about sex and as an ExFP, I know for a fact it is true. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen of Cups

I'd forgotten how much fun skinny dipping can be.


----------



## Hypaspist

I think I might've just lost interest in all things sexual. Not in a place to get any action (for the "I've lost count" time in my life), so just stopped entirely. Not being a sad sack about it, kind of happy that it's freed up mental resources until a good long-term partner comes along and will make it worth while. Kind of scares me thinking about how long that'll be, but I'm gonna enjoy having fun and going back to the old me while I'm still flying solo.

And FFS, porn can go eat a buffet of dicks. No matter how hard they try, someone's just jerking/jilling it to a computer screen. Ain't no human there, it's just wires, plastic, and metal.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

So like..is it wrong to fantasize about other guys when you're with someone? 

I fantasize about him plenty but, we were at this new grocery store yesterday and I couldn't help but notice all the fucking beautiful dudes there ._. I know from all of my experience that I wouldn't want to sleep with any of them based on looks alone. However fantasizing seems like it could be my compromise to myself lol. 

It's not that he's unattractive, and I think I'm on the same level as him looks-wise. But it's like knowing you wanna fuck Jason Momoa/also knowing you can't.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Polterguise said:


> So like..is it wrong to fantasize about other guys when you're with someone?
> 
> I fantasize about him plenty but, we were at this new grocery store yesterday and I couldn't help but notice all the fucking beautiful dudes there ._. I know from all of my experience that I wouldn't want to sleep with any of them based on looks alone. However fantasizing seems like it could be my compromise to myself lol.
> 
> It's not that he's unattractive, and I think I'm on the same level as him looks-wise. But it's like knowing you wanna fuck Jason Momoa/also knowing you can't.


I think you're too hard on yourself.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Dr Whorsey said:


> I think you're too hard on yourself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Maybe, but that's why I was asking lol.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Polterguise said:


> Maybe, but that's why I was asking lol.


My answer is you're too hard on yourself  Does that help?


----------



## lokasenna

I hate when people talk about sex in public. Please, I don't want to know.


----------



## Hypaspist

Did I say fuck porn yet? Well, fuck solo acts, too. I no longer give a shit about the "iT's gOoD fOr YoU!1!1!" mouth breathing window licking brigade.

Finally have the chance to make it out to places where I can find a partner for the first time in the past two months, and it feels great. I like the fact that there's no porn to fall back on. There's no "cheat code" to use, it's either partner or nothing. Now just to move out the desert and find an Airstream, and I'll be golden.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I bought peppermint flavored lube to assist in blowjobs, but my boyfriend says he doesn't feel anything with the lube so I sprayed peppermint flavored mouth spray (that I, again, bought specifically for blowjobs) on him and he says that burned slightly. What do next. I don't like the smell of saliva, anyone who says their saliva doesn't smell like saliva is lying or has no nose. Maybe it wouldn't have burned if it wasn't peppermint, I kept buying peppermint because it's my favorite flavor.


----------



## HigherFrequencyYou

My animus has gently guided me over the course of the last couple of years, into facing some seriously intense sexual stuff I didn't know I wanted, not fully. It was almost insidious. He would take over and slowly each time, take things a little bit further. He recently used the most positive relationship I have with a man as a 'safety' bridge to bring me into facing myself and expressing some before unheard needs, feelings and opinions. I can't even bring myself to confess. And I'm not someone who has had issues with sex or sexuality. 

But this stuff was, well, even for me, pretty damn 'advanced'. As far as self-concept in relation to the opposite sex, goes. I've always been a free bird in this area... But there was still no way for my animus to show this other stuff to me all at once, I would have freaked out. 

Lol, well that was pretty damn general, wasn't it? :laughing:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Dr Whorsey said:


> My answer is you're too hard on yourself  Does that help?


It's an answer. But saying I'm too hard on myself when I think that was a legitimate question/I said nothing to insinuate I was beating myself up over it, was why I responded that way. I don't really like people suggesting there's a bigger issue when I'm simply asking something lol. 

Thanks for tackling an assumed issue, I suppose.


----------



## Wisteria

Polterguise said:


> So like..is it wrong to fantasize about other guys when you're with someone?
> 
> I fantasize about him plenty but, we were at this new grocery store yesterday and I couldn't help but notice all the fucking beautiful dudes there ._. I know from all of my experience that I wouldn't want to sleep with any of them based on looks alone. However fantasizing seems like it could be my compromise to myself lol.
> 
> It's not that he's unattractive, and I think I'm on the same level as him looks-wise. But it's like knowing you wanna fuck Jason Momoa/also knowing you can't.


It depends on what you're like as a person and how easily you're attracted to other people based on looks. I'm more attracted to someone because of feelings towards them rather than looks alone. I don't think this is wrong though. Maybe he does the same who knows. If you start talking about other guys looking hot and telling him this them it will be wrong.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Polterguise said:


> It's an answer. But saying I'm too hard on myself when I think that was a legitimate question/I said nothing to insinuate I was beating myself up over it, was why I responded that way. I don't really like people suggesting there's a bigger issue when I'm simply asking something lol.
> 
> Thanks for tackling an assumed issue, I suppose.


Oh, the way I read it made it seem like you felt really bad for doing it, which is why I thought you were beating yourself up over it. I guess I misunderstood! Sorry 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen of Cups

Gossip Goat said:


> I bought peppermint flavored lube to assist in blowjobs, but my boyfriend says he doesn't feel anything with the lube so I sprayed peppermint flavored mouth spray (that I, again, bought specifically for blowjobs) on him and he says that burned slightly. What do next. I don't like the smell of saliva, anyone who says their saliva doesn't smell like saliva is lying or has no nose. Maybe it wouldn't have burned if it wasn't peppermint, I kept buying peppermint because it's my favorite flavor.


Look for a flavored lube that has a warming or cooling sensation. So you get the tingles without the burn. 












This one is by Wet Fun, but you can search around for others.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Bad Bunny said:


> I tried orgasmic gel once and it felt super weird. It feel cold and tingly but warm at the same time. Also i really like this video i think it gives men insight to women's sexuality but it also gives me helpful advice. We were never told about UTIs in school and i never realised how common it was


Never understand why people faking orgasm. If you don't and you are okay thats okay if people want they just need to work more or try tantric sex lol

Porn Up the level of pourcentage you don't have orgasm and work like a drug. 

Pills for contraception is dangerous and have effect to make longer the hormonal chaotic problem most woman have when they get adult and make hormonal mess. Is like modafinil for girls that destroy hormonal system

Orgasmic gel work for real ? Lol 

I always think it was like gel make you loosing weight.

I think discuss with a guy have patience and cardio and confidence and experience and know when the metabolism want that is much more efficient than cream. 

In my opinion. And waiting the good moment. Woman are less sexual in a hormonal way than men. Like thats weird to force yourself all the time but sometimes girls have specific cycles when they want it.

For guys thinking thats cool be with a nympho thats only funny the 2 firsts weeks after you want to say no.

And if you ask me how i know all of this i always thhinking this is purely boring and complex but i see a video from a guy i like very short and he explain everything about woman cycle , like cycle and peace and feminity can be explained in a social primitive way. 

I'm not into Neo feminism but thats cool and i think guys need to see and understand that. 

And when you understand woman cycle you can even have sexe without protection and don't have any kids. Or in others ways some moment woman are more ready to have multiples orgasmes.
Funny. 

Learn with abbaladon what the cycle of your Girlfriends


----------



## Gossip Goat

Dr Whorsey said:


> Because it's boring or...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I definitely wouldn't say it's boring, but he takes longish (which I don't mind because it takes however long it takes) so my mind just wanders a bit.


----------



## pwowq

I don't always orgasm. The orgasm to me is The End of the awesum moment. It leaves my partners initially VERY confused. My male orgasm is The ultimate anti-climax. It's a spurt of nausea, when it drops I want to leave the partner, I feel uncomfortable, my perception of the smells changes for the worse, the partner suddenly become uncomfortable.
I don't want to orgasm.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

He managed to fit 4 fingers inside me. I told him I wanna work my way up to his fist.


----------



## Wisteria

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Never understand why people faking orgasm. If you don't and you are okay thats okay if people want they just need to work more or try tantric sex lol
> 
> Porn Up the level of pourcentage you don't have orgasm and work like a drug.
> 
> Pills for contraception is dangerous and have effect to make longer the hormonal chaotic problem most woman have when they get adult and make hormonal mess. Is like modafinil for girls that destroy hormonal system
> 
> Orgasmic gel work for real ? Lol
> 
> I always think it was like gel make you loosing weight.
> 
> I think discuss with a guy have patience and cardio and confidence and experience and know when the metabolism want that is much more efficient than cream.
> 
> In my opinion. And waiting the good moment. Woman are less sexual in a hormonal way than men. Like thats weird to force yourself all the time but sometimes girls have specific cycles when they want it.
> 
> For guys thinking thats cool be with a nympho thats only funny the 2 firsts weeks after you want to say no.
> 
> And if you ask me how i know all of this i always thhinking this is purely boring and complex but i see a video from a guy i like very short and he explain everything about woman cycle , like cycle and peace and feminity can be explained in a social primitive way.
> 
> I'm not into Neo feminism but thats cool and i think guys need to see and understand that.
> 
> And when you understand woman cycle you can even have sexe without protection and don't have any kids. Or in others ways some moment woman are more ready to have multiples orgasmes.
> Funny.
> 
> Learn with abbaladon what the cycle of your Girlfriends


xD 

You can only have unprotected sex during her period and a couple days before where pregnancy is very unlikely. It's a tad risky because the cycle is irregular.



> Like thats weird to force yourself all the time but sometimes girls have specific cycles when they want it.


They want it all the time lol. My sex drive get's highest during ovulation (2 weeks after the period starts) and during my period for some weird ass reason. Hopefully thats what the french are saying.


----------



## Wisteria

I apparently gave my bf the best orgasm he has ever had the other day. He said it was scary how good it was and it really surprised me. I was being more dom and taking more control than i normally do, so maybe that's what did it ^^ When i am the most horny he seems to be into it the most, even if he wasn't in the mood to start with. Which is great because i will never be turned down when I'm turned on.


----------



## bubblePOP

1.) I very much like to be dominated, but not to the point of me having no control whatsoever. I need to be able to still have an exit, if I start to feel uncomfortable.

2.) One time I was giving my ex head in the shower, and right when he orgasmed he exclaimed in pain so I got off his dick and he came in his eye.

3.) I mentioned in the "why does this turn me on" thread, but I really enjoy watching men jerk off, especially when I know it's me they're jerking off to. It's a huge compliment to me that they get off looking at my pictures (or videos hah), but oddly enough I do not feel the same way watching a woman get off. I do like watching women get eaten out, though.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

pwowq said:


> I don't always orgasm. The orgasm to me is The End of the awesum moment. It leaves my partners initially VERY confused. My male orgasm is The ultimate anti-climax. It's a spurt of nausea, when it drops I want to leave the partner, I feel uncomfortable, my perception of the smells changes for the worse, the partner suddenly become uncomfortable.
> I don't want to orgasm.


Word.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

It probably doesn't do me much good to mention this because it isn't feasible right now. But I think it's time to admit to myself that I really want an MFM. v_v 

I would be picky about who it was with, though. I wouldn't even want my bf involved because there are too many feelings there for it to be how I want. I feel like it would need to be two guys who barely care whether or not they break me. I wouldn't even wanna know their names. 

I guess I'll just put it on my bucket list for now.


----------



## Blazkovitz

pwowq said:


> I don't always orgasm. The orgasm to me is The End of the awesum moment. It leaves my partners initially VERY confused. My male orgasm is The ultimate anti-climax. It's a spurt of nausea, when it drops I want to leave the partner, I feel uncomfortable, my perception of the smells changes for the worse, the partner suddenly become uncomfortable.
> I don't want to orgasm.


The orgasms I got from nipple stimulation were wonderful. There were multiple waves of pleasure, until ejaculation which actually felt joyous. But ordinary penile orgasm is just gross and boring.

Unfortunately I've lost my nipple sensitivity recently.


----------



## pwowq

Felt like crap all day thinking I actually raped my GF. :sad::sad::sad:
... then I had to vent, she was genuinely surprised about my worry and she did (bastard!) play it down a lot.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I woke up from cramps around 6 am, and a while later I feel my boyfriend get up and leave for the bathroom. After being there for a while I assumed he was masturbating. Which ;( I want to be included, but I wasn't about to barge into the bathroom like a psychopath and be all like "bro, water u doin, wanna take this to the bed?". So I try to go back to sleep under a bunch of pillows, but a few minutes later he comes back and uncovers my face from one of the pillows and sees I'm awake. So I got to participate : ] 

My amygdala was gruntled.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

@Gossip Ghoul -- I'm not sure if I told you or someone else this before, but I love your profile pic. Lydia is definitely one of my fav chars.

-------------

I remember I was talking to someone here not too far back who was saying how when it comes to porn/erotica/etc., they like the build up a lot more than sex itself. I'm starting to relate to that a bit. Sex rocks but I'm finding it's more of a release from all the build up foreplay causes me. And sometimes I even like to let it extend over a number of days, giving my brain time to torture me sufficiently before the act.

An example being him coming over last night and us just cuddling. Nothing innately sexual happened. But he had started nuzzling the back of my neck, then kissing all over it. He's also got a light beard which makes me weak whenever I feel it against my skin. He jokingly apologized at this point because he was hard and it was pressing against my ass (I was wearing shorts.) I told him he didn't need to apologize. In my head it actually turned me on a lot more knowing he wanted me like I did him. The prospect of being so close to fucking but not doing it. Ugh. 

Furthermore I like how he seems almost oblivious to the effect he has on me. Even after I told him the other day about how I'd gotten myself off 5 times thinking about him lol. It's mostly stuff like this I remember when I'm touching myself. From what I've heard that's pretty common for females apparently.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I don't know if it's what he wants, but I really want to gain some weight. Not a lot because I'm already average. But just enough so I have somemore visible thickness while still keeping my shape. I guess just up to like size 12/14. 

Reason being, honestly I've just always thought that was extremely sexy. I'll never have huge tits and a fat ass, but he's pretty thin compared to me and I guess I just like that contrast, especially when we fuck. In general I've simply always found Rubenesque women to be so beautiful, bit of belly fat and all.


----------



## angelfish

Polterguise said:


> I don't know if it's what he wants, but I really want to gain some weight. Not a lot because I'm already average. But just enough so I have somemore visible thickness while still keeping my shape. I guess just up to like size 12/14.


I think I got it imprinted into me when I was a kid that 12 was the perfect size. My mom was that when I was little and I think she looked perfect.


----------



## Crowbo

I came up with what I think will be a very enjoyable challenge for myself this fall. Even better than doing NNN last year. Since football season is going on right now I've decided that for every game that my favorite team wins I will not bust a nut for the next week up until my team plays their next game. The more games my team wins in a row, the longer I will go on without bursting until they lose.


----------



## Monadnock

It sucks because, even though I definitely find the bare midriff look on women sexy, probably the sexiest look of all IMO, the current ubiquitous-ness of crop tops really is not that great, because like everything else, the more of it you see the more desensitized you are to it and the less affected you are. Makes me really wish that they would go out of fashion, and soon.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I had to take emergency birth control because I had stopped regular birth control because my boyfriend never tended to finish inside me so I had just given up on it ever happening. Except it happened today, and I wasn't on birth control. So far I only feel a little nauseous but nothing bad. After he finished I immediately went to take plan B and felt absolutely dizzy at the fact that I had unprotected sex and he came inside me. 

I'm a bit ecstatic that he did that though, I had wanted for it to have had happened for a while and feel over the moon, and it's been a couple hours after the fact.


----------



## Darkbloom

Monadnock said:


> It sucks because, even though I definitely find the bare midriff look on women sexy, probably the sexiest look of all IMO, the current ubiquitous-ness of crop tops really is not that great, because like everything else, the more of it you see the more desensitized you are to it and the less affected you are. Makes me really wish that they would go out of fashion, and soon.


Same ((
Except I'm a woman and wish I was the only woman wearing them ((


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Heard a girl refer to herself as a huge slut because she'd been with 20 guys. Lol maybe I'm just desensitized because where I live, the biggest "sluts" have been with 30 or 40+. And no, I don't use that word in a derogatory sense. 

I've technically been with 16 and I honestly don't consider that excessive. But it's just interesting if this is how a lot of people view having that range of partners.


----------



## temptingthesea

AnneM said:


> Do those people make any money? My husband and I need money.


SO and I have been talking about this, too. :laughing:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I'm so sore today and it's incredible. I could have told him to stop when it really started to hurt but I couldn't keep myself from going. He has so much stamina and it's so worth it. He doesn't even think he's that big; he barely believed me when I told him it hurt to walk lol. 

Also we've only fucked twice and I immediately want to submit to him. Crazy how fast good dick and muscles change me lol.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I'd love to do some dominatrix training, but....
I'm not hot... :/

Oh by the way, I just watched a few of MisstressT's videos on Red Tube I flipping love them. So hot. They were kind of humourous too. :laughing: That one dude that was so embarrassed though. Awwwe bless him. So cute.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

. Nevermind.


----------



## pwowq

Sex isn't all fun&games, there's a reality to it.

* *




I don't like my GFs arousal fluid. Hence I go down on her less and less frequent with time. Although it could be different issues she's told me about... she's probably very aware. That time she wanted to blow me but couldn't, it tasted sour AF. xD

Would like to go down her arse more often. Did that a few times resulting in minor infections down my throat. I speculate it's the kombucha she's drinking (home brewed).


----------



## bucolic

I like submissive women, but dominant women are really awesome too.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

If you're a female, sometimes you might think you have a problem getting wet because your partner is hard and ready to fuck way before you are. And it's embarrassing when they're trying to push into you but you physically can't let them in. 

That is until they suck on your tits for even just 5 minutes, and suddenly the floodgates are open. They go from struggling to slipping right in. 

That said, never be afraid to ask for more foreplay. Not only because when they feel the difference, they'll be as happy as you are.


----------



## bucolic

I'm an ambi-sex-vert.


----------



## Fohra

Originating in ancient Greece, hysteria was a catch all diagnosis for women that explained a host of things, from anxiety to increased libido. Up until the early 20th century, women could literally be deemed sick if they were horny in a way that was "inappropriate."!

I thought all this was in the past! But reality speaks out loud as the stereotype goes, men are horn dogs, so all they want is get laid. However, if you're a woman with a high sex drive who dates men, the odds are ironically stacked against you.

- These women intimidating their partners.
- Being slut-shamed by friends and partners.
- Having their desires pathologized!
women with high sex drives can be called "nymphomaniacs" or "sex addicts" merely because of sexist beliefs about female pleasure! Because it transgresses the boundaries of what they view as "normal sex.”


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I'm still confused on my fetish, if I even have one. For now I can only assume I'm either Primal or a switch. 

Power dynamics aren't all that important to me but I do like to be treated submissively at times. And in regards to why I think I might be a Primal or Switch, it's just because I can do things that are ordinarily considered more masculine if I think it'll be hot. Like holding a guy from behind, jacking him with one hand, keeping him in place with the other and biting on his neck. I'm aware that things like that might feel *weird,* but at the same time I'm sure they like how it feels. So I guess I just mean I tend to forego social norms in pursuit of pleasure. I'm all about complete reckless abandon.


----------



## Morpheus83

I don't care about your dick size, dudes. It's not as if I have a magnifying glass on me all the time just to carefully inspect the shape and length of your 'manhood'. Gay guys can be weird :S


----------



## Gossip Goat

With regards to virginity, I never felt as if I lost mine at all. I never thought of it as a loss to begin with, but I thought it'd be some kind of moment. Something different. Something that would mark it. It would be a thing. Transformative, in a way, although that's definitely not the right work, from virginity to non-virginity. I would look back and remember the moment. In some ways, because it happened so gradually and "naturally" with my boyfriend, it made it a lot more normal, instead of this big event, and that's good but I guess I wanted it to be a bit more special somehow. More definitive. I honestly feel like there was no moment where I lost my virginity. I couldn't really place any specific point in time as the moment I lost my virginity or anything. 

I guess it's sort of stupid, and it's just a consequence of how much of a big deal virginity and losing it is, but for some reason the lack of anything kind of really impacted me.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I don't know if I have weird views towards sex. To me, I derive a lot of non-sexual pleasure from the intimacy. Emotionally and psychologically it feels good to share that with my boyfriend. It pleases me, in a non-sexual way, to please my boyfriend. 

But I don't know if it's unhealthy in a way, if we don't have sex frequently, it bothers me. As if though it is somehow a testament of our intimacy. It's something we share with each other and no one else. That's something I really value, and I think most people would think that's fine but I don't know if I feel some kind of dependency from it. Or that I'm seeking some kind of reassurance through sex. I'm important to you because we share this special thing together. I don't know if that's unhealthy. It seems to bother me if we go more than a few days without sex because of that. So it might be.


----------



## blood roots

I literally hate this bitch so much we were friends at one point and that is not the case anymore. And she wanted me to work at the strip club with her and do all sorts of work for money and all that and she was always like we look like sisters! which we really didn't we just both have dark hair and light eyes and .............this girl I swear like the thought of her angers me so much I would probably like have sex with her and hurt her at the same time. Like she was just SOOOOOO fucking disrespectful to me but like
lmao
I have no idea. It's funny because her boyfriend and my boyfriend at the time were good friends and still are really and yeah it's just really fucked up. I saw something on my phone today with her in it and it just brought me back. I don't know. Sometimes you just feel some ways.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Kissed a girl yesterday for the first time in a few years...some random girl at the bar I met before, and then we made out a bit. She bit my neck, which I never have had done before. 

It's absolutely divine and it's all I could think about since I went home from the bar last night...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I've been having weirdly sexual dreams. About other people, and moreso me watching them fuck. Like I was thinking about a few people last night but one example was watching and hearing my friend's ex get fucked by some old Asian dude lol. 

It didn't make me feel the greatest somehow, even though the moans were hot. Don't really know what it was trying to tell me yet.

EDIT: According to the internet, the reason it made me feel shitty is because these dreams imply I'm thinking way too much about other people. Honestly that really checks out, his ex had left a big impression on me. It said apparently sex dreams are usually more about conflict than sexy times.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

This new guy is everything I wanted in a partner to date. 
Self-controlled, yet animalistic. 
Insatiable.
Attentive. 
Confident. 
Knowledgeable -- he somehow touches and fucks me in all the right ways.
Fit -- and I didn't know how much I cared about this until I fantasized about his sculpted body slamming into me before climax just now. 
Above all else, he's so humble. His presence just silently commands respect. As if he knows he has nothing to prove. 

I don't know how long it'll stay like this but I plan to take full advantage as long as I can. I'll never settle again, either. It's just a fact that great sex helps me feel something for a person I can't otherwise, and I don't see why I should be sorry for that. Finally realizing this is me in my most natural state.


----------



## angelfish

Recently at work I made a stupid comment that sounded anti-LGBTQ, which is especially stupid because I don't identify as straight. I did my best to make myself clear, in terms of what the comment actually meant, and to apologize for any unintended negative connotation. I still feel like shit not just for having said something that may have made others uncomfortable, but also because I'm in a cis-male+cis-female marriage, and while the life I live is authentic, I don't feel like my external presentation is. It feels like faking even though it's not, which is just weird. I best identify with demisexual-panromantic, and I think most people I know would just think I'm confused or being attention-seeking if I tried to broadcast that, which I understand, because the labels feel like a lot even to me. I can't reconcile whether it's an unnecessary, selfish desire to put my identity out there, or if I'm being cowardly for not wanting to deal with the social consequences of clarifying that my orientation is non-standard. I try to remind myself that it's not my responsibility to tell everyone my sexuality, but at the same time, I feel sort of like I'm abusing the privilege of being straight-passing. Bewildered guilty emotional fog. Blehhhh.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm having trouble with insomnia again. Ugh.

Boobs are really aesthetically pleasing though. 

Is this even a sexual confession? aesthetic attraction isn't really the same thing as sexual attraction.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I made the "mistake" of fucking two different guys from work. I put that in quotes because to others, it was a disgusting slutty thing to do. To me, it was just slutty. And honestly fun, I for sure wouldn't take it back. The only thing I regret is that one of them is upset I did it, despite knowing my past. 

I think he needs to get over it, though, for the fact that if it was him he knows damn well he'd just be happy he got laid twice lol. Is anyone gonna cheer me on for this? Absolutely not, and I think it would be beyond idiotic if they did. At the same time I like that anyone cares enough to talk shit instead. It's because I own it that I know I make other people uncomfortable. And what makes them uncomfortable is what they'll be forced to think twice about eventually.


----------



## horseloverfat

Is it weird that I'm still a virgin in my early twenties. I guess I'm still waiting for the right person, but I'm not sure they'll ever arrive on time. Porn I guess is ok for now.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

We got baked and had sex, and omfg. I had done it once before, but I got a little too high that time and basically became a vegetable. This time he and I split a cookie so I could still focus enough. 

The most memorable part for me was giving him head. He was extra sensitive by that point so everything I was doing was magnified. And I couldn't get enough of how wet and slick and warm his cock felt in my mouth, even more than usual. My tongue was going crazy slipping and sliding all over it so I could feel more. And of course, hearing his gasps and moans made me feel that much better. Just the fact that he was on his back, letting me do whatever I wanted to him, losing himself in my actions. So goddamn hot.

I could go into detail about everything else but I won't right now. Just wanted to share how fucking awesome that was.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Relatable :


----------



## bucolic

Would love to give a rimjob at some point.


----------



## Wisteria

horseloverfat said:


> Is it weird that I'm still a virgin in my early twenties. I guess I'm still waiting for the right person, but I'm not sure they'll ever arrive on time. Porn I guess is ok for now.


Porn is not the same as a real relationship, like at all. Not even the sex part alone.


----------



## bucolic

I am thankful today that I like ass.


----------



## Ecchi

I want someone who wants me to poop on them.





Bad Bunny said:


> Porn is not the same as a real relationship, like at all. Not even the sex part alone.


I'm tired of people automatically going to professional porn instead of amateur porn when they think of porn.

Different people do different things when they fuck, so if you try to direct that statement even to amateur porn, I'll laugh. Just because you don't fuck a certain way, doesn't mean other people don't.

Porn is videos or pictures of people fucking. Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## Crowbo

I don't really know what to say but since it's the last day of No Nut November I'll just put this song here :laughing:


----------



## pwowq

The after-feeling of 1-3hours cosy-sex with none of us cumming is awesome. I feel great happiness now.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I like the intimacy but lowkey I feel a bit disgusted with sexuality / being a sexual being.


----------



## Morpheus83

Besides my fleeting childhood crush on Chris from Flowers on the Attic, I also had a huge thing for Cary Elwes when I saw him in Kiss the Girls (I was a teen when I saw the movie). OMG. Now he's a hot silver fox. Female actresses/celebrities did absolutely nothing--and still don't do anything--for me. (Yes, my 'gayness' is 'just' a phase--and I'm just 'admiring' dudes I like. It's obviously just 'admiration' when I want to taste a guy's lips, put my arms around him and rest my head against his chest. And then some more. I also feel a strong sense of heartache when I don't get a chance to see a guy I've just started crushing on and think I'll never see him again.)


----------



## Wisteria

Ecchi said:


> I want someone who wants me to poop on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of people automatically going to professional porn instead of amateur porn when they think of porn.
> 
> Different people do different things when they fuck, so if you try to direct that statement even to amateur porn, I'll laugh. Just because you don't fuck a certain way, doesn't mean other people don't.
> 
> Porn is videos or pictures of people fucking. Nothing more. Nothing less.


Who said im thinking of "professional" porn? Even amateur porn counts. It's people fucking and thats why it doesn't substitute real sex. I know amateur is homemade and couples, it's still not the same because you're not experiencing what goes with sex.


----------



## Ecchi

Bad Bunny said:


> Who said im thinking of "professional" porn? Even amateur porn counts. It's people fucking and thats why it doesn't substitute real sex. I know amateur is homemade and couples, it's still not the same because you're not experiencing what goes with sex.


All I care about is achieving orgasm, and the only touch component that I need is friction on my dick.

To achieve orgasm, I need to hear or read something dirty, see a sexy image, and feel friction on my dick.

Therefore, porn and sex in person are of equal value to me.


----------



## Crowbo

I did it! I survived No Nut November again! Back to back years of winning NNN but I'm not finished yet. I'm only halfway through my goal and must last through all of December for that glorious New Years nut on January 1st.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

We were laying next to eachother cuddling and making out for a little bit -- already naked from earlier in the night -- before he got on top of me. Usually he has to push in a couple times to get in fully no matter how wet I am. But we were shocked this time when he just instantly slid in. Like my pussy was ready and waiting for him to do so. Awesome.


----------



## Wisteria

Ecchi said:


> All I care about is achieving orgasm, and the only touch component that I need is friction on my dick.
> 
> To achieve orgasm, I need to hear or read something dirty, see a sexy image, and feel friction on my dick.
> 
> Therefore, porn and sex in person are of equal value to me.


Oh ok you literally only care about getting off. If you only care about your own pleasure then solo is probably better.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I'm 99% sure something is wrong with me. And I'm not asking anyone here for medical advice; just venting before I can see a doctor. 

Missionary is hurting the lower part of my stomach, to the point where having sex that way is becoming more and more uncomfortable. I don't feel it during doggy or when I'm on top, but I've heard that it might be endometriosis or some infection. I do have HPV, however the type I contracted won't lead to cancer. Though I need to get tested again to make sure I haven't caught another type, especially now. 

There's a small chance it's just the angle. I don't think so, though. I just needed to be able to admit that I'm freaked out.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

We had really rough drunk sex earlier today (3rd shift life. It was great lol) and it didn't hurt me at all, so now I'm not so sure I have endometriosis. Smh, but yay. 

Still, I have a doctor's appointment for the 13th. I'm happy it's not automatically a problem, even if it still ends up being the case. Because apparently this means I can sometimes take it as hard as I like to either way


----------



## Gossip Goat

I had not seen (or had sex) with my boyfriend for over 2 weeks. When I get home he wants to lay on the bed and sleep but I feel instantly attracted. Which happens a lot when we're laying down for me. He felt the same and I know that because I know his non-verbal behavior and he does certain things that are obvious to me that he wants to have sex. Like kissing my stomach which leads to more obvious behaviors like pulling my shirt off, taking it off, etc.

There have been only two instances where I've felt sexual desire at the same time he has, and it almost feels magical because it feels like we're specially synchronized. We usually have sex every day, and I want it that way 100%. Even if I'm not that turned on, I LOVE feeling close and intimate. I kind of feels like a very satisfying/special hug and it like, satisfies me emotionally.

I probably have a slightly unhealthy desire to have sex every day because I don't handle not having sex frequently well. It's 100% intimacy related for me and I desire it. I went 23 years without any sexual desires except for less than a handful of instances but most of the time I had no physical desire. But feeling close in that way is something that I really like. I feel like I was a bit socialized to believe rough sex was better and I had other weird notions too, but after having experienced it I 100% adore loving/affectionate/sweet sex. It just feels like a huge emotional relief, and I don't know, it's kind of like getting a really good hug.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Gossip Goat said:


> I like the intimacy but lowkey I feel a bit disgusted with sexuality / being a sexual being.


I kind of get this. I'm not sex repulsed and I don't mind my SO finding me sexually attractive (but I don't love knowing that other people do, it's weird) and even still after sex I want to get up and shower and not be gross anymore haha. It's always funny to me that after sex (and implied unprotected sex at that) in movies or tv people often just roll over and cuddle and go to sleep... Like who the fuck is covered in bodily fluids like "this is great. I'm gonna wear this to sleep in?" Maybe I'm weird bc I'm allergic and actually have to get it off if it's on me, but it's always seemed absurd. Also that's how you get utis, do they want utis?


----------



## Cherry

Scoobyscoob said:


> Perhaps so, but not completely anonymous. Besides only a scumbag would brag about their personal encounters if he had already promised to not kiss and tell.
> 
> So that's why. Plus I don't want anyone to think I'm a deviant or something.
> 
> Hm, but okay I'll share this: Showers are one of the best places to have very intimate moments with your loved one.


Fair point! 

I disagree, too slippery.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Frankly My Dear said:


> Fair point!
> 
> I disagree, too slippery.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Oh, right. Some people have bathtubs which would be kind of dangerous. I meant showers with tile/stone and are flat. Shower stalls are the best because you're in a confined enough space to require being intimate.

Just don't end up getting too enthusiastic about it that you end up late for work and/or dropping off the kids at school. 

Okay, I think I've shared enough. XD


----------



## Cherry

Scoobyscoob said:


> Oh, right. Some people have bathtubs which would be kind of dangerous. I meant showers with tile/stone and are flat. Shower stalls are the best because you're in a confined enough space to require being intimate.
> 
> Just don't end up getting too enthusiastic about it that you end up late for work and/or dropping off the kids at school.
> 
> Okay, I think I've shared enough. XD


I'm referring to slippery skin contact, slippery kisses etc,

Wow, is that all? HAAAA.

I just think, if you're truly a passionate and connected specimen, would you really require a confined space in order to force intimacy? Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Frankly My Dear said:


> I'm referring to slippery skin contact, slippery kisses etc,
> 
> Wow, is that all? HAAAA.
> 
> I just think, if you're truly a passionate and connected specimen, would you really require a confined space in order to force intimacy? Hmmmmmmm.


Wow, well aren't you judgy. Perhaps your attitude is why people don't share personal details with you. Hm? Did you ever think about that?

Seriously though, I really do have a lot of stuff I could share but I don't because I don't want to. Also, I've already shared once, so now it's your turn. That's how a round robin works.


----------



## Cherry

Scoobyscoob said:


> Wow, well aren't you judgy. Perhaps your attitude is why people don't share personal details with you. Hm? Did you ever think about that?
> 
> Seriously though, I really do have a lot of stuff I could share but I don't because I don't want to. Also, I've already shared once, so now it's your turn. That's how a round robin works.


Judgy, hey? [Are you sure I'm not just trying to prod for more details?] I'm not going to share with people who misinterpret me.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Frankly My Dear said:


> Judgy, hey? [Are you sure I'm not just trying to prod for more details?] I'm not going to share with people who misinterpret me.


[If you are, you're definitely going about it the wrong way.] Also, from the sound of it, it sounds like you _don't_ have anything to share in this thread. Don't think it's not obvious.


----------



## Cherry

Scoobyscoob said:


> [If you are, you're definitely going about it the wrong way.] Also, from the sound of it, it sounds like you _don't_ have anything to share in this thread. Don't think it's not obvious.


[What would you say is the right way, then? It seems *TJ* types always think I'm going about it wrong but others seem to get that I'm being playful]. HA.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Frankly My Dear said:


> [What would you say is the right way, then? It seems *TJ* types always think I'm going about it wrong but others seem to get that I'm being playful]. HA.


Try asking politely or in a humorous manner? Also, curb the judgementalism when you do ask. Usually works better that way. Also, obvious girl with no experience is very obvious. Hahaha.


----------



## Cherry

I did. 

Mm. Thats what I like y'all to think. 
Success. 


Scoobyscoob said:


> Try asking politely or in a humorous manner? Also, curb the judgementalism when you do ask. Usually works better that way. Also, obvious girl with no experience is very obvious. Hahaha.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Frankly My Dear said:


> I did.
> 
> Mm. Thats what I like y'all to think.
> Success.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You're also a bad liar. Which is fine by me because I am too.

You could however prove me wrong by actually contributing to the continuation of this thread. Hm?


----------



## Cherry

Scoobyscoob said:


> You're also a bad liar. Which is fine by me because I am too.
> 
> You could however prove me wrong by actually contributing to the continuation of this thread. Hm?


you make a lot of assumptions and you couldn't be more wrong, since I can't lie for the life of me!  I wish I could! in reality, my face shows all 

you make a fair point. No more derailing from now. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Frankly My Dear said:


> you make a lot of assumptions and you couldn't be more wrong, since I can't lie for the life of me!  I wish I could! in reality, my face shows all
> 
> you make a fair point. No more derailing from now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You could also work on your reading comprehension since I said you're a *BAD* liar but that's fine by me because I am too.

Also, sure.


----------



## Cherry

you sure do have a lot of suggestions for me  if you have any more pls feel free to take it to the suggestions thread (that's a joke) haha


Scoobyscoob said:


> You could also work on your reading comprehension since I said you're a *BAD* liar but that's fine by me because I am too.
> 
> Also, sure.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Frankly My Dear said:


> you sure do have a lot of suggestions for me  if you have any more pls feel free to take it to the suggestions thread (that's a joke) haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 I thought you said no more derailing this thread.

Although I do think it's kind of funny doing this back and forth with you, but this probably isn't the place to do so.


----------



## dohmenick

I had popcorn going in the microwave, did i miss anything? (Oh shit, it's the i internet, it's written, I will never miss anything!).

mixed emotions about if this is the right place, as you said, forth the back and forth, but, i also think that's it awesome as some have no social anywhere, and to read these interactions makes a person feel not so chilled in the bottom of the dark well.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

A coworker I was kind of into when I first started at my job hit me up on OkC. We both made it clear actually doing anything would be a bad idea (I've already fucked two guys from there and it's been awkward with both after.) But he said he'd probably break me if ever given the chance. I could already tell we'd have good chemistry because we're both kind of crazy. 

So tempting. ;_; Especially since right now I really just wanna fuck the breakup pain away.


----------



## Gossip Goat

He'd make sure a guy came, because he's into that. So why is it seemingly so easy to forget and hard to do for me? It's not normal and I don't understand how he can act as if it. It's not normal for sex to be one sided. It's not normal to feel bad after sex and embarrassed that this happened again, and it's not normal to want to break up after sex, either. 

I laid there for a while until I decided to put my clothes back on. Maybe it was my demeanor or my rushed attempt to get dressed but he apologized and said he wanted to. 

At least he acknowledged it, that's more than I've ever gotten after that. But I can't anymore.

I once treated him like he treats me and he asked what the fuck, why the fuck don't you understand you do the same and it feels bad when you do it to me too.


----------



## Wisteria

Gossip Goat said:


> He'd make sure a guy came, because he's into that. So why is it seemingly so easy to forget and hard to do for me? It's not normal and I don't understand how he can act as if it. It's not normal for sex to be one sided. It's not normal to feel bad after sex and embarrassed that this happened again, and it's not normal to want to break up after sex, either.
> 
> I laid there for a while until I decided to put my clothes back on. Maybe it was my demeanor or my rushed attempt to get dressed but he apologized and said he wanted to.
> 
> At least he acknowledged it, that's more than I've ever gotten after that. But I can't anymore.
> 
> I once treated him like he treats me and he asked what the fuck, why the fuck don't you understand you do the same and it feels bad when you do it to me too.


He's probably getting this idea from porn honestly, which isn't surprising because he seems to use it a lot.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I went to a club with an old ENFP friend a couple years back and was amazed by how easy it was for her to hit on guys she thought were hot, just by openly being her weird self. She's just okay-looking but she did score big game that night, and I know it was mostly her confidence. 

I wish I could be like that, so much. I was in Woodman's yesterday and there was this guy working there whom I thought was gorgeous -- tall, long blonde hair, nice face, average build -- but I couldn't bring myself to say something. I'm not like her..I'm always afraid of the experience of being rejected. When in reality I know that there are so many bangable guys out there, and even if one isn't feeling me, another one will. I don't even have to be the best conversationalist (which is good because I'm not.) Deep down I know I just have to be nice & forward.


----------



## Wisteria

Bad Bunny said:


> He's probably getting this idea from porn honestly, which isn't surprising because he seems to use it a lot.


Also leave if you're not happy because it doesn't sound like you are and theres some sexual incompatibility going on... to put it nicely. It's not great to be with someone who seems selfish during sex. And apparently doesn't care about the pain you get.


----------



## Wisteria

Ok confession time: it's exciting to be heard having sex, but I find it highly awkward to hear other people doing it. Especially my roommates - _-


----------



## Gossip Goat

Bad Bunny said:


> He's probably getting this idea from porn honestly, which isn't surprising because he seems to use it a lot.


He knows better too, because he apologized for not doing it but like...I don't understand


----------



## Wisteria

Gossip Goat said:


> He knows better too, because he apologized for not doing it but like...I don't understand


Maybe he doesn't know how? Doesn't know what you like and what feels good. Or him wanting to do it the way he wants overpowers trying to please you at the same time.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Bad Bunny said:


> Maybe he doesn't know how? Doesn't know what you like and what feels good. Or him wanting to do it the way he wants overpowers trying to please you at the same time.


I do think we have different things we need, but I don't think he's unaware that one sided sex where after he cums, it's over, is normal. Plus, we've also just blatantly had that conversation on different occasions now, and at this point I think I'm just looking for big to happen to get out, although I know I shouldn't wait, but it's hard.


----------



## Wisteria

Gossip Goat said:


> I do think we have different things we need, but I don't think he's unaware that one sided sex where after he cums, it's over, is normal. Plus, we've also just blatantly had that conversation on different occasions now, and at this point I think I'm just looking for big to happen to get out, although I know I shouldn't wait, but it's hard.


Oh this is the orgasm gap. If he is talking about how the guy cums and the woman doesn't usually and is saying that is normal...he's sadly kinda right. It is much harder for women to orgasm during penetration. For me it is impossible to orgasm that way. Women got screwed over with sex in a way, as the man can orgasm in probably an average of 5 minutes, as for women, its a lot longer and not during intercourse. It takes a lot more stimulation, and for a longer time. 

If you want someone who at least tries to give you an orgasm I think that is fair though. A lot of guys know that they should give something back during sex. If you think he could give you an orgasm easily but doesn't that's very frustrating.


----------



## dohmenick

Bad Bunny said:


> It is much harder for women to orgasm during penetration. For me it is impossible to orgasm that way.


That depends on if you are clitoral or vaginal. If you want a wedding cake, don't go to the butchers.

even mission impossible was possible. gotta have the right crew with the right attitudes, desires and lusts. I know what you wrote, I understand that. I know what I know, thus, opposes what you are thinking about yourself regarding the impossible.


----------



## Wisteria

dohmenick said:


> That depends on if you are clitoral or vaginal. If you want a wedding cake, don't go to the butchers.
> 
> even mission impossible was possible. gotta have the right crew with the right attitudes, desires and lusts. I know what you wrote, I understand that. I know what I know, thus, opposes what you are thinking about yourself regarding the impossible.


Just like the creep who first wrote about the G spot in the 1950s, you probably don't understand anything about female anatomy. Vaginal orgasms were introduced by Freud, who had misogynistic views towards female sexuality so how tf can you believe him anyway. No one really takes that seriously anymore, and the idea of women supposed to orgasm through penetration otherwise they are immature only makes women falsely suspect sexual dysfunction and more. It is beyond me why men try to make facts about female anatomy. 

The G spot theory was later debunked because the clit is a separate area. There are sex positions where the woman can orgasm because the clit is getting stimulated at the same time (see reverse cowboy lol, or simply using hands during sex). During fetal development, we all start of as a female form. When the male anatomy develops the clitoris becomes a penis. Therefore, how can women orgasm through penetration? If it's a thing I'm certain its actually less common for women to orgasm during penetration. And this is going by ratios and polls i've seen.


----------



## mimesis

Bad Bunny said:


> Just like the creep who first wrote about the G spot in the 1950s, you probably don't understand anything about female anatomy. Vaginal orgasms were introduced by Freud, who had misogynistic views towards female sexuality so how tf can you believe him anyway. No one really takes that seriously anymore, and the idea of women supposed to orgasm through penetration otherwise they are immature only makes women falsely suspect sexual dysfunction and more. It is beyond me why men try to make facts about female anatomy.
> 
> The G spot theory was later debunked because the clit is a separate area. There are sex positions where the woman can orgasm because the clit is getting stimulated at the same time (see reverse cowboy lol, or simply using hands during sex). During fetal development, we all start of as a female form. When the male anatomy develops the clitoris becomes a penis. Therefore, how can women orgasm through penetration? If it's a thing I'm certain its actually less common for women to orgasm during penetration. And this is going by ratios and polls i've seen.


So you don't believe it but IF it's a thing, you're going by the polls you've seen, do I understand you correctly?






Lol @ 'are you serious?' :laughing:


----------



## Wisteria

mimesis said:


> So you don't believe it but IF it's a thing, you're going by the polls you've seen, do I understand you correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ 'are you serious?' :laughing:


It's a lot more than polls. It's a fact just like the high number of women not orgasming during sex is a fact.


----------



## mimesis

Bad Bunny said:


> It's a lot more than polls. It's a fact just like the high number of women not orgasming during sex is a fact.


But he wasn't saying that, or did he? Basically he was just implying it's possible if it's done right. 

And I'm not saying it's just because of her or just because of him (generally speaking).


----------



## mimesis

Gossip Goat said:


> He knows better too, because he apologized for not doing it but like...I don't understand


Well, it's not just that is it? 

You have everything a guy could wish for and you deserve no less. I don't think you are too demanding, but you do need to be the first to respect your basic needs and desires, else you are just hurting yourself by letting it be, and feel taken for granted. 

I understand it's a tough decision to make, though, so I'm not blaming you, just supporting you.


----------



## dohmenick

mimesis said:


> But he wasn't saying that, or did he? Basically he was just implying it's possible if it's done right. (yes, with the right feelings, emotions, physical areas. it's a mix of it all)
> 
> And I'm not saying it's just because of her or just because of him (generally speaking).


thank you for understanding it that way. that is how i meant it.

i felt judged by the thought or assumption, that I, as a man, is most likely just a "wham bam, thank you mam". I am not near, nor do i care, to be that type of "man", i know my worth. quality>quantity. I am fun too, I started eating broccoli lately (you have no clue, but that is a 30 year problem resolved in 1 bite!).


----------



## Wisteria

mimesis said:


> But he wasn't saying that, or did he? Basically he was just implying it's possible if it's done right.
> 
> And I'm not saying it's just because of her or just because of him (generally speaking).


No some women physically can't orgasm vaginally. And like I would know this, as i was born female and still am lol. Female anatomy is very diverse, some women tend to experience things other women don't. Although in GGs case it might be a case of it not being done right, as her partner doesn't seem to care about her pleasure more than his or equally to his during it. He is probably calling it "normal" because of the orgasm gap however @Gossip Goat just to make that more clear. By what you've been saying over time it sounds like its more than a case of a orgasm gap going on.


----------



## Wisteria

dohmenick said:


> thank you for understanding it that way. that is how i meant it.
> 
> i felt judged by the thought or assumption, that I, as a man, is most likely just a "wham bam, thank you mam". I am not near, nor do i care, to be that type of "man", i know my worth. quality>quantity. I am fun too, I started eating broccoli lately (you have no clue, but that is a 30 year problem resolved in 1 bite!).


Uhm broccoli aside I wasn't calling you that type of man.


----------



## mimesis

Bad Bunny said:


> No some women physically can't orgasm vaginally. And like I would know this, as i was born female and still am lol. Female anatomy is very diverse, some women tend to experience things other women don't. Although in GGs case it might be a case of it not being done right, as her partner doesn't seem to care about her pleasure more than his or equally to his during it. He is probably calling it "normal" because of the orgasm gap however @Gossip Goat just to make that more clear. By what you've been saying over time it sounds like its more than a case of a orgasm gap going on.


All right, then stop even trying.

(Although in my understanding it's more about letting go than trying (hard). But that's another discussion.)


----------



## Gossip Goat

Bad Bunny said:


> No some women physically can't orgasm vaginally. And like I would know this, as i was born female and still am lol. Female anatomy is very diverse, some women tend to experience things other women don't. Although in GGs case it might be a case of it not being done right, as her partner doesn't seem to care about her pleasure more than his or equally to his during it. He is probably calling it "normal" because of the orgasm gap however @Gossip Goat just to make that more clear. By what you've been saying over time it sounds like its more than a case of a orgasm gap going on.


It's not so much about the orgasm, just him seeming like he cares a little bit about it being somewhat pleasurable for me.


----------



## Wisteria

mimesis said:


> All right, then stop even trying.
> 
> (Although in my understanding it's more about letting go than trying (hard). But that's another discussion.)


Stop trying what?


----------



## mimesis

Bad Bunny said:


> Stop trying what?


Whatever you believe isn't possible.

Really I'm not even sure what point you're trying to make. 

First you state it isn't a thing. But if it is a thing then you go by the polls. Make up your mind pls.

Edit: but, in case you or anyone don't believe it's a thing, then okay, 'don't bother' trying. (rather than 'stop' trying as I wrote earlier). 

Hope I have cleared this up.


----------



## Wisteria

mimesis said:


> Whatever you believe isn't possible.
> 
> Really I'm not even sure what point you're trying to make.
> 
> First you state it isn't a thing. But if it is a thing then you go by the polls. Make up your mind pls.
> 
> Edit: but, in case you or anyone don't believe it's a thing, then okay, 'don't bother' trying. (rather than 'stop' trying as I wrote earlier).
> 
> Hope I have cleared this up.


No one is trying to do the impossible here 

With the polls there was a percentage of women who orgasm during sex but idk how they achieved the orgasm.


----------



## mimesis

Bad Bunny said:


> No one is trying to do the impossible here
> 
> With the polls there was a percentage of women who orgasm during sex but idk how they achieved the orgasm.


Well I find it odd you just seemed to assume GG doesn't belong to that percentage. That it never even happened (and probably never will). But that wasn't the point. The point was that she feels like it doesn't seem to bother him. At least, maybe in words, but not in action, so to speak.


----------



## angelfish

NipNip said:


> I got this stupid idea in my head that women _compare_. Maybe not so much in terms of size (I thought that was largely debunked), but mostly in terms of 'longevity', or how long the person lasts.
> What things actually 'make up for' a poor performance in that department? Foreplay? The right touch? A strong mental connection?
> How significant would you say are these factors compared to the act of penetration _in its essence_?


For me personally, responding to what I am communicating (verbally _and_ non-verbally) is THE determining factor for quality. Sometimes I would _prefer_ it to be short. As a general rule, a little foreplay is usually very, very appreciated because my body is not always caught up with my head in terms of feeling turned on, but if he's paying attention to what my body is communicating, he'll figure that out too. Significance compared to penetration - very high! Sometimes I don't care about penetration at all. 



> And then there is the second aspect to this stupid idea of comparing: the inevitable mental presence of other people (exes) and previous experiences (flings). Would you say there is any truth in this paranoid notion?


Well - sure there is truth in it. It's not like there's a total memory wipe. But I think it's moot. If there is, what will you do about it? You can't change the other person's previous experiences. All you can do is try to do your best to be a good fit with them in the present.


----------



## Wisteria

mimesis said:


> Well I find it odd you just seemed to assume GG doesn't belong to that percentage. That it never even happened (and probably never will). But that wasn't the point. The point was that she feels like it doesn't seem to bother him. At least, maybe in words, but not in action, so to speak.


I'm not assuming that i'm saying there is a "gap" because a woman takes longer on average. 

I'm aware about the bf not seeming to care and i've always thought that and even said something after seeing GGs posts.


----------



## mimesis

Bad Bunny said:


> I'm not assuming that i'm saying there is a "gap" because a woman takes longer on average.
> 
> I'm aware about the bf not seeming to care and i've always thought that and even said something after seeing GGs posts.


Longer on average? What does that mean in a practical one on one sense, that on average she orgasms after him?


----------



## Wisteria

mimesis said:


> Longer on average? What does that mean in a practical one on one sense, that on average she orgasms after him?


Yes men cum way sooner than women? And sex usually stops at least for a few minutes after he does.


----------



## mimesis

Bad Bunny said:


> Yes men cum way sooner than women? And sex usually stops at least for a few minutes after he does.


a few minutes? Ow Lordie :tongue: 
Well the problem was also that it just stops. Maybe you have statistics whether that is normal/average or not?

No, ofc we don't need to quantify that, because this is about quality.


----------



## Wisteria

mimesis said:


> a few minutes? Ow Lordie :tongue:
> Well the problem was also that it just stops. Maybe you have statistics whether that is normal/average or not?
> 
> No, ofc we don't need to quantify that, because this is about quality.


Usually there's no more sex when he finishes 

And it stops for that reason. 
You don't need statistics to know that is the case, but I read about 57% of women orgasm during sex. 5% don't or never orgasm at all. I'm not going out my way to get sources what is the point.

Quality?...


----------



## mimesis

Bad Bunny said:


> Usually there's no more sex when he finishes
> 
> And it stops for that reason.
> You don't need statistics to know that is the case, but I read about 57% of women orgasm during sex. 5% don't or never orgasm at all. I'm not going out my way to get sources what is the point.
> 
> Quality?...


If quality sucks, length of time is not that relevant.


----------



## Wisteria

mimesis said:


> If quality sucks, length of time is not that relevant.


Why? Women just take longer a lot of the time. Its nothing to do with sex being bad.


----------



## mimesis

Bad Bunny said:


> Why? Women just take longer a lot of the time. Its nothing to do with sex being bad.


Okay, whatever you say.


----------



## dohmenick

Bad Bunny said:


> No one is trying to do the impossible here
> 
> With the polls there was a percentage of women who orgasm during sex but idk how they achieved the orgasm.


it feels that you have had men, that are too "missionary" for you?

there are so many things, toys to try. if you have never had an adventurous man (monogamous, yes, they do exist) that is comfortable with his sexuality and is thinking " the harder she gets me going, i will huuuuuuuuurt her... (in a good way), kinda payment with interest. I hope you do experience it at least once.

the thoughts regarding him, when you are having intercourse? while you are being let down mentally by what the man is not doing, you are blocking yourself, thus, not involving the mind/brain into the actual sex.

a turn on is to make the woman cum. the more she feels, the more I turn on, in my case. logic is there


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

After he cooked dinner for me and his friends, he was game for experimenting with period sex. I was on top and wedged a vibrator between us (because I feel almost no good sensation from penetration. The only thing that feels good is that we are so close together, and that is a mental sensation. Everything else is numb. I feel that is relevant to the above discussion). I rode him for a very long time until I came, and I was amazed with his self control since he didn't come. I don't have that kind of patience in any aspect of my life! Maybe the wine helped. I was having a mood swing earlier that day because of my period and some mental fog. I'm glad I decided to put myself out there instead of let my mood get me down. He didn't seem put off by the sticky mess.


----------



## dohmenick

well said. 

the closeness you speak of, is it that "just" in between skin contacts heat sensation, where the energies meet, then the skins. enough said if you know 

from there, the wine and the fact that you have just mad me understand how much the man in question means to you because you were how you were.

_Sexually, the INFP is likely to be initially slow to open up to their mates. Once their trust has been earned, the INFP will view sexual intimacy as an opportunity for expressing their deep-seated love and affection. More than the actual sexual act, they will value giving and receiving love and sweet words._


----------



## Wisteria

dohmenick said:


> it feels that you have had men, that are too "missionary" for you?
> 
> there are so many things, toys to try. if you have never had an adventurous man (monogamous, yes, they do exist) that is comfortable with his sexuality and is thinking " the harder she gets me going, i will huuuuuuuuurt her... (in a good way), kinda payment with interest. I hope you do experience it at least once.
> 
> the thoughts regarding him, when you are having intercourse? while you are being let down mentally by what the man is not doing, you are blocking yourself, thus, not involving the mind/brain into the actual sex.
> 
> a turn on is to make the woman cum. the more she feels, the more I turn on, in my case. logic is there


Not at all actually. Although in the past I have been with a guy who was very selfish in bed (and outside of it), my bf is willing to try out anything I come up with lol. It's definitely possible for me to orgasm during sex it's just not through penetration alone. It's just like the person above said, and this is not unusual for women at all as i've been trying to say. The problem is when some guys are more focused on busting a nut than getting her turned on and actually in the mood for it.


----------



## dohmenick

ah, this all makes it clearer now. ty and I agree. gotta find that person who WANTS to make you resonate, then if applicable, both resonate. that feeling is what lacks (from my past experiences). if you happen to toss the dice that i usually roll, you end up snake eyed with takers.


----------



## angelfish

I think this might be illuminating?



How Long Does It Take Women And Men To Reach Orgasm? said:


> First, if we look at men’s reports, there are two studies I’m aware of that have looked at this [1,2]. Both studies focused specifically on what’s called “intravaginal ejaculation latency time,” which refers to the length of time it takes a man to reach orgasm starting from the first moment of vaginal penetration. These data therefore only tell us how long it takes men to reach orgasm when they’re having intercourse with a woman, so we can’t say how that’s similar to or different from time to reach orgasm during masturbation, during sex with a male partner, or during other sexual activities.
> 
> That said, in both of these studies, the median (meaning 50th percentile) length of time to reach orgasm was 5.4 minutes in one study and 6 minutes in the other. In other words, somewhere between 5 and 6 minutes seems to be pretty typical for guys, at least when it comes to men’s experiences with orgasm during vaginal intercourse.
> 
> Second, it we look at women’s reports, I’m only aware of one study that has looked at this [3]. The methods were a little different because instead of focusing specifically on time to orgasm during vaginal intercourse, they looked at time to orgasm when women had “intense desire for sex in the presence of erotic stimuli.” While only heterosexual women were included in this study, they considered activities in which stimulation was provided by a partner, pornography, or both.
> 
> Average time to orgasm was 13.4 minutes, a bit more than twice the length of time men reported in the studies mentioned above. Importantly, 69%* of women in this study reported that intercourse alone was not sufficient to lead to orgasm, which tells us that it’s very common for women to need other activities or forms of stimulation in order to climax. Most women also reported that, when it came to intercourse, they orgasmed faster and had longer-lasting orgasms when they were on top of their partner (likely because this position offers more consistent clitoral stimulation).
> 
> Again, there are a lot of limitations of these data, not the least of which is that only heterosexual adults were studied and, further, all participants were currently in relationships. Also, the methods were different in the male and female studies, which means the numbers aren’t directly comparable (recall that the study of women appears to have included activities beyond intercourse, whereas the studies of men did not).
> 
> Clearly, more research is needed on diverse populations and different sexual practices. However, based on the available data, there does appear to be a pretty sizeable difference between heterosexual men and women in time to reach orgasm, which is clearly important to attend to in male-female sexual encounters in the interest of promoting mutual pleasure and closing the orgasm gap.
> 
> [1] Waldinger, M. D., Quinn, P., Dilleen, M., Mundayat, R., Schweitzer, D. H., & Boolell, M. (2005). Ejaculation disorders: A multinational population survey of intravaginal ejaculation latency time. The Journal of Sexual Medicine, 2(4), 492-497.
> 
> [2] Waldinger, M. D., McIntosh, J., & Schweitzer, D. H. (2009). A five‐nation survey to assess the distribution of the intravaginal ejaculatory latency time among the general male population. The Journal of Sexual Medicine, 6(10), 2888-2895.
> 
> [3] Bhat, G., & Shastry, A. (2019). 012 Average Time to Orgasm (TitOr) in Females during Heterosexual Penovaginal Intercourse.The Journal of Sexual Medicine,16(6), S6.


*lol



dohmenick said:


> Sexually, the INFP is likely to be initially slow to open up to their mates.


True, personally, but - 



> Once their trust has been earned, the INFP will view sexual intimacy as an opportunity for expressing their deep-seated love and affection. More than the actual sexual act, they will value giving and receiving love and sweet words.


TBH, even as an INFP, I mostly like sex because it feels good. I don't tend to combine emotional exchange and sex. I endeavor to satisfy my partner and to outwardly demonstrate love, care, and appreciation for him, but I don't usually feel very emotional or focus much on interpersonal exchange during it. The hyper-emotional component is mainly the (rather literal) barrier to entry. Otherwise I mostly just enjoy the freedom and pleasure of losing myself in the physical sensations. 


* *




When I'm pretty "tranced" into it I even get a sort of synesthesia sometimes, where I get large-scale color/pattern impressions, which is really neat and enjoyable.


----------



## dohmenick

angelfish said:


> TBH, even as an INFP, I mostly like sex because it feels good. I don't tend to combine emotional exchange and sex.


what i was referring to was more, for me, like the emotions i have towards that person, during sex time (the main thing i think about is how can i make her orgasm even harder than last time, which way...), the more i am connected that person, the intenser it will be.



angelfish said:


> When I'm pretty "tranced" into it I even get a sort of synesthesia sometimes, where I get large-scale color/pattern impressions, which is really neat and enjoyable,


that sounds so cool .


----------



## angelfish

dohmenick said:


> what i was referring to was more, for me, like the emotions i have towards that person, during sex time (the main thing i think about is how can i make her orgasm even harder than last time, which way...), the more i am connected that person, the intenser it will be.


Ah, sorry, since your profile has INTP I didn't think the quote was meant to apply to you. Yeah, that makes sense. Actually when I was talking about what makes sex good quality, this thought process you're talking about is exactly what I meant. Actively wanting to make it pleasurable for your partner. I think I do this too, it's just not super emotional. More sensation-focused.



> that sounds so cool .


Haha yeah it is. Kind of weird though. They're visuals that include color and texture, sometimes even temperature. Recently I got like "ivory lace" which was neat. Another time deep indigo cotton. It seems to be colored and/or patterned fabrics. Though another time it was like a light blue sky with puffy white clouds and warm green grass. Weird as heck honestly. But pleasing enough, anyway. I looked up "sexual synesthesia" and apparently this is a thing, so that makes me feel better, lol.


----------



## mimesis

Okay, I rather just dropped the subject but quote below was reason for me to assume GG doesn't need any sex ed about time to orgasm or sex positions (more) favorable to female orgasm. That's not the issue. 



Gossip Goat said:


> I once treated him like he treats me and he asked what the fuck, why the fuck don't you understand you do the same and it feels bad when you do it to me too.


----------



## dohmenick

yes, now if the colors/patterns are really tired into the actually level of sensation itself. 

the research about the orgasms and such though, i do not want to live by how other people experience or describe it, as i have my very own INTP brain mouhaha. As time went by, life changed, the body changed, but, my sexual stamina only got better (nerve damage)


----------



## Scoobyscoob

angelfish said:


> I think this might be illuminating?


It varies quite a lot from person to person. But as a general rule, guys should practice to last for at least 15 minutes, although being able to last for around 25 minutes seems to be ideal for being good for her as well not being so long as to become boring.

From experience, the shortest time for a woman to orgasm was about 5 minutes but we were both very invested in enjoying one another. She had probably like 3-5 orgasms in a 15 minute span so it kind of became overwhelming for her and we had to switch it up. On average, time to orgasm for women seems to be about 12 minutes, so the 13.4 minute average in that study sounds about right.

Also, the best women tend to be the dead fish, imo. :laughing: Probably because it's both satisfying and rewarding to get such women reach orgasm.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

angelfish said:


> LOL. I have definitely heard the opposite from other guys! You know what you like though!!!
> :laughing:


INTJ gals usually are a dead fish in bed. I very much like INTJ gals. :wink: Well INTPs too and probably INxx women in general, but I think personally, I tend to do better with INTJs in terms of marriage/long term relationships.


----------



## mimesis

@angelfish 

Upon rereading your post quoting the research I realize I read it wrong, how the research was performed, in particular how men were measured. So please never mind the issues I had as explained above, and sorry if I had caused any confusion!


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Sigh. Having one of those days where I don't want to do anything but have him on his back, listening to his sounds while I suck the soul out of his dick. What is this "go to work and make money" business, anyway? -_-


----------



## Six

I've gone without smoking for 4 days:






So this is thirst.


----------



## Cherry

Scoobyscoob said:


> INTJ gals usually are a dead fish in bed. I very much like INTJ gals. :wink:


Well that's just a downright disturbing comment, truly. INTJ guys are the same, and I don't enjoy that at all. No connection? No point.


----------



## Hypaspist

Porn does fuck all atm. I just imagine the typical porn viewer being a middle aged balding fat ass that would suffer a heart attack if he tried to run a 1/4 mile. Also fuck thots. Not that I'd fuck a thot, but they can just piss off. I prefer my women classy.

Time to restock on Thot-B-Gone.


----------



## Muddy

I don't want to have se with real person. I do mastubate.


----------



## Phil

Muddy said:


> I don't want to have se with real person. I do mastubate.


Nice dud u da champ o dick touch


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

I haven't had sex in three years. Simply because I haven't found that person yet. I will admit this though. Eye contact during sex, arouses me. Eye contact, smiling, touching my face, whispering my name. These things drive me while. I look looking into their eyes, I could do it for hours during sex. There's something about the eyes that I find so fascinating. :heart:


----------



## Cherry

* *




Once you've already experienced the best sex of your life, nothing else compares. It's dooming, in a sense. I'm sure knowing that would only give him a big head. It's been a couple years already and...it's a real question of the times. Do I wish it never happened, because now it's very hard for anyone to exceed it? Or should I be happy it happened, because I experienced a lot of, let's call it, joy...I think it's like a curse, mostly. It only makes me feel nervous, if someone I really like just...isn't impressive in their compatibility with me in that way...I miss it. I often do. And he doesn't deserve it. But those nights, we would both wake up spontaneously around 3am, just kissing each other. We were like magnets. Each other's kryptonite. I felt so desired and so attractive, and by a man, not some unconfident, insecure manchild. I never knew what the phrase 'he makes me feel like a woman' meant, until I experienced what I did. I feel sad. I want to feel hopeful, that someone out there can be all that, _and_ treat me right in the other departments, such as being kind, caring, a friend, and not being a controlling twat.


----------



## Cherry

* *




Once you've already experienced the best sex of your life, nothing else compares. It's dooming, in a sense. I'm sure knowing that would only give him a big head. It's been a couple years already and...it's a real question of the times. Do I wish it never happened, because now it's very hard for anyone to exceed it? Or should I be happy it happened, because I experienced a lot of, let's call it, joy...I think it's like a curse, mostly. It only makes me feel nervous, if someone I really like just...isn't impressive in their compatibility with me in that way...I miss it. I often do. And he doesn't deserve it. But those nights, we would both wake up spontaneously around 3am, just kissing each other. We were like magnets. Each other's kryptonite. I felt so desired and so attractive, and by a man, not some unconfident, insecure manchild. I never knew what the phrase 'he makes me feel like a woman' meant, until I experienced what I did. I feel sad. I want to feel hopeful, that someone out there can be all that, _and_ treat me right in the other departments, such as being kind, caring, a friend, and not being a controlling twat. But for my imagination (in that realm), he is the default.


----------



## Phil

The best part about antidepressants is that I last forever. I need _*LAZER*_ focus to ever get there.


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth

I haven’t had sex in 4 years and feel like a child about it


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Frankly My Dear said:


> Well that's just a downright disturbing comment, truly. INTJ guys are the same, and I don't enjoy that at all. No connection? No point.


A lot of people don't like a dead fish in bed but I see it as an opportunity. Good sex doesn't just magically occur the first time, every time. A lot of the time that connection needs to be built from scratch and since I don't mind doing most of the work while learning what my partner likes and doesn't like, I actually prefer it at first. Because it lets me do what I'd like and to find what elicits a desirable response.

Then once we begin to understand one another is when the rhythm and implicit understanding take place, and that's the most rewarding type of sex.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

About to surprise my guy with some lube I just bought, since he said last night he wanted to try anal. A little scared because he's most definitely the biggest I've had -- he's at least 7 most times -- but I've been curious about it since we started dating.


----------



## mimesis




----------



## Phil

Frankly My Dear said:


> unconfident, insecure manchild.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I think I just found my new favourite red tube channel. Not that I really paid much notice to channels on that site but... omg this one is super haawwwt. I don't use the site often however.

* *




The channel is called _Divine Bitches_. (Mind my French, but that is what it's called.) One of my types of fun. It's fun to watch :smug::winky:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

mimesis said:


> Yeah, I can imagine that, and that's why I referred to the quote.
> 
> The problem with those statistics is that it just focuses on a rather 'mechanical' physiological aspect, even comparing it with masturbation. Even then, it doesn't measure 'try to masturbate as long as you can without cumming'. Which is relevant if you like to 'cum together'. IME vaginal orgasm is for an important part, maybe even the most important part, mental rather than primarily physical. This seems to be confirmed by recent research, which I will not get into here. Not even mentioning full body orgasms or orgasms that make her (or him) break down in happy tears. But that's taking it (connecting, merging) more to a psycho spiritual, or Tantric level (or quality), 1+1=1, rather than said physiological and rather mechanical approach.


Don't mean to butt in and I know you probably don't want to know, but I'm gonna say it anyway, I feel like I'll be one of those people that will have tears after... erm.. an intimate experience.


Do people find it weird if that happens?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Hypaspist said:


> Porn does fuck all atm. I just imagine the typical porn viewer being a middle aged balding fat ass that would suffer a heart attack if he tried to run a 1/4 mile. Also fuck thots. Not that I'd fuck a thot, but they can just piss off. I prefer my women classy.
> 
> Time to restock on Thot-B-Gone.


I don't think most people typically think about the situation of a person or some people in a porn video. In fact some porn videos are videos of... trafficked people.
But if you mean consenting porn stars who do it for money then I know what you mean.

There's a reason why people respect certain people, and others not. For example I find it a turn off if I know some guy has slept with lots of girls. I assume it's the same for you, except a female is in question instead of a male.

I can understand people have had sex in past relationships. But people who are having casual sex? No thanks.

That doesn't necessarily mean those people aren't "classy", everyone has different needs. And some rich people are rich enough to afford many... flings.

But I do get what you're saying. You're talking about people with no self respect etc.


----------



## dohmenick

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Don't mean to butt in and I know you probably don't want to know, but I'm gonna say it anyway, I feel like I'll be one of those people that will have tears after... erm.. an intimate experience.
> 
> 
> Do people find it weird if that happens?


no, you are you, you experience how you will and means the most to you. be thankful if you don't have a "I am gonna sneeze" look as your cumming face, may turn off current partner lol


----------



## dohmenick

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> I think I just found my new favourite red tube channel. Not that I really paid much notice to channels on that site but... omg this one is super haawwwt. I don't use the site often however.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The channel is called _Divine Bitches_. (Mind my French, but that is what it's called.) One of my types of fun. It's fun to watch :smug::winky:


OMG.. you did not put a link, i had to open a google page, enter 4 words and click on the first link.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

dohmenick said:


> no, you are you, you experience how you will and means the most to you. be thankful if you don't have a "I am gonna sneeze" look as your cumming face, may turn off current partner lol


Haha. I wouldn't know really I'm just speculating. I've never had sex and I'm single. Haha.
Sneezing faces could look different on different people. :thinking: But I know what you're getting at.

Also, I didn't think posting a link to a porn site was allowed that's why I didn't post it.


----------



## temptingthesea

SO is coming just when my period was supposed to start lol so went to the doctor and got me some pills to induce my period. Should be coming next week *fingers crossed*. 

I didn't even know that was possible.


----------



## mimesis

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Don't mean to butt in and I know you probably don't want to know, but I'm gonna say it anyway, I feel like I'll be one of those people that will have tears after... erm.. an intimate experience.
> 
> 
> Do people find it weird if that happens?


I admit first time it happened I was a little worried, because I had never heard of it and she said she couldn't explain why and I didn't know how to respond. So it was a bit awkward for the 19 year old me, but we were madly in love going through a lot of experiences we never felt before, so yeah ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

After that I didn't find it weird when in love. But it has also occured with no strings attached, so to speak, which puzzled me a bit, but you can be emotionally intimate without having romantic feelings for someone. At least I can. That's also why I don't like the term 'casual sex'.

But thanks for sharing that. I don't think that's TMI or weird.


----------



## mimesis

dohmenick said:


> no, you are you, you experience how you will and means the most to you. be thankful if you don't have a "I am gonna sneeze" look as your cumming face, may turn off current partner lol


Or sound like...


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

So, we started looking for a female third. I opted to do most of the leg work because I figured women would be more comfortable talking to other women. I made an OkCupid, FetLife, and Tinder account. I was pretty blunt but also tried not to be cheesy and definitely wasn't pushy. 

But, I have a question for anyone with advice on this; is there anything special I should know in regards to what all I should be doing? I'm aware that most women don't really care about this kind of thing so I'm not expecting to find one for a long while. But I obviously want to attract someone sooner rather than later.


----------



## dohmenick

Cthulhu And Coffee said:


> So, we started looking for a female third. I opted to do most of the leg work because I figured women would be more comfortable talking to other women. I made an OkCupid, FetLife, and Tinder account. I was pretty blunt but also tried not to be cheesy and definitely wasn't pushy.
> 
> But, I have a question for anyone with advice on this; is there anything special I should know in regards to what all I should be doing? I'm aware that most women don't really care about this kind of thing so I'm not expecting to find one for a long while. But I obviously want to attract someone sooner rather than later.


my first thought, it depends on who is it more for in the relationship. i feel alot of woman do not want a 3some because they think that it is the guy wanting or pushing for it. Some woman may prefer 2 man action for themselves.

IF it is more for you, then i'd go with that in the profile or when discussing it, because if a woman wants a woman and the guy is an added bonus, perhaps better. my logic anyways. 

IF it is more for the guy and you want fast over something else, pretend it's more for the woman vs the man. unless a woman states it somewhere.

as far as woman no caring for it, you are incorrect. if and once you get out there, discover that little world and find like minders, age does make a difference also, gathered from previous data.

be blunt and honest, some details perhaps, as most people window shop, get to the point, saves times and bs


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

dohmenick said:


> my first thought, it depends on who is it more for in the relationship. i feel alot of woman do not want a 3some because they think that it is the guy wanting or pushing for it. Some woman may prefer 2 man action for themselves.
> 
> IF it is more for you, then i'd go with that in the profile or when discussing it, because if a woman wants a woman and the guy is an added bonus, perhaps better. my logic anyways.
> 
> IF it is more for the guy and you want fast over something else, pretend it's more for the woman vs the man. unless a woman states it somewhere.
> 
> as far as woman no caring for it, you are incorrect. if and once you get out there, discover that little world and find like minders, age does make a difference also, gathered from previous data.
> 
> be blunt and honest, some details perhaps, as most people window shop, get to the point, saves times and bs


Thanks for responding! The idea was 100% mine, but as to be expected he was fully comfortable with it lol. In regards to who it's more for; I'm really only bicurious + super submissive and wanted him to get most of the attention. My ideal scenario is to have both of us catering to him at the same time. And in return I just figured he and I would take care of her to make up for that. So, I'm not sure where that falls under in terms of what I should say? I did throw in on my profiles that he was a little nervous, although excited, so I wanted him to get most of the attention at least initially to get him more comfortable

I debated whether or not I should even mention he was nervous. However I tried to make a point to suggest he was great in bed once that passes. I just wanted to be entirely honest with people.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

We tried anal last night after talking about it for a while. I'd only done it successfully before with one other guy, and they weren't someone I had feelings for (though it was still fun.) Instead this time was so amazing by comparison. I was afraid it would hurt too much with him because he was noticeably bigger. So he was super patient with me; we took it very slow. That's honestly what I love most about anal though. The tension is slow-building, full of anticipation, until they're comfortably all the way in. It's like tantric sex up until they're pounding the fuck out of you. I also *LOVE* how taboo it feels. After, I always get this feeling of "Whoa, we just did that." When we were done we just laid there in silence basking in how something totally foreign had just felt. 

Only thing is I hadn't gotten off from it or anything, and so I asked him to touch me once we came down from the high. He reached over my hip (we were spooning) before noticing just how soaked I was. It was the most wet I'd ever been. After just a few minutes I got off so fucking hard thinking about what we had just done moments before that. The best part of all that? Knowing that I could still trust him to genuinely be a good person even after having gotten what he wanted. That in itself spoke countless volumes. Even though I'm in a relationship, I want to be just as crazy as I was before. The only difference is now I want my emotions taken care of at the same time.


----------



## dohmenick

Cthulhu And Coffee said:


> Thanks for responding! The idea was 100% mine, but as to be expected he was fully comfortable with it lol. In regards to who it's more for; I'm really only bicurious + super submissive and wanted him to get most of the attention. My ideal scenario is to have both of us catering to him at the same time. And in return I just figured he and I would take care of her to make up for that. So, I'm not sure where that falls under in terms of what I should say? I did throw in on my profiles that he was a little nervous, although excited, so I wanted him to get most of the attention at least initially to get him more comfortable
> 
> I debated whether or not I should even mention he was nervous. However I tried to make a point to suggest he was great in bed once that passes. I just wanted to be entirely honest with people.


dont mention the nervous, IMO. , more of a hinder vs bonus.

i would say more to talk of those things once the person in there with you guys, so all can be on the same page. we all have some stage freight or pre show jitters, we adjust 

make your profile confident to attract what you want, if you leave it too open "iffy", if i may use that term, you may not attract what you'd like. a red lure flashes alot, but it's doesnt catch the best fish


----------



## dohmenick

Cthulhu And Coffee said:


> We tried anal last night after talking about it for a while. I'd only done it successfully before with one other guy, and they weren't someone I had feelings for (though it was still fun.) Instead this time was so amazing by comparison. I was afraid it would hurt too much with him because he was noticeably bigger. So he was super patient with me; we took it very slow. That's honestly what I love most about anal though. The tension is slow-building, full of anticipation, until they're comfortably all the way in. It's like tantric sex up until they're pounding the fuck out of you. I also *LOVE* how taboo it feels. After, I always get this feeling of "Whoa, we just did that." When we were done we just laid there in silence basking in how something totally foreign had just felt.
> 
> Only thing is I hadn't gotten off from it or anything, and so I asked him to touch me once we came down from the high. He reached over my hip (we were spooning) before noticing just how soaked I was. It was the most wet I'd ever been. After just a few minutes I got off so fucking hard thinking about what we had just done moments before that. The best part of all that? Knowing that I could still trust him to genuinely be a good person even after having gotten what he wanted. That in itself spoke countless volumes. Even though I'm in a relationship, I want to be just as crazy as I was before. The only difference is now I want my emotions taken care of at the same time.


the problem with anal, most fear it. you have to be patient and prep, most cant just go with the bing, bang, right in. nor would that be pleasant. next step, toy, double stuffing. the fun of the toy is that even if he comes, he can keep going and keep you going and get you off (if he is the type to cum and have to take a break). just a thought  or a better rule of thumb, the guy makes sure the woman cums before he does, at least 1 time. that's my rule to follow. but, shit happens at times and the plan does not go accordingly lol. i am sorry for, and to, all the woman, or men, who are with partners that roll over or get up and leave. the seal like slipperiness at the end, the cuddles, the messes... 

as for the great in bed, that is person specific. he could be a god to you, or a chump to the next woman. make sure you guys are on the same team on the field with the same end game goal, or it might be problematic


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

dohmenick said:


> the problem with anal, most fear it. you have to be patient and prep, most cant just go with the bing, bang, right in. nor would that be pleasant. next step, toy, double stuffing. the fun of the toy is that even if he comes, he can keep going and keep you going and get you off (if he is the type to cum and have to take a break). just a thought  or a better rule of thumb, the guy makes sure the woman cums before he does, at least 1 time. that's my rule to follow. but, shit happens at times and the plan does not go accordingly lol. i am sorry for, and to, all the woman, or men, who are with partners that roll over or get up and leave. the seal like slipperiness at the end, the cuddles, the messes...
> 
> as for the great in bed, that is person specific. he could be a god to you, or a chump to the next woman. make sure you guys are on the same team on the field with the same end game goal, or it might be problematic


I guess I appreciate it but that was such a negative spin on such a positive post lol.


----------



## dohmenick

Cthulhu And Coffee said:


> I guess I appreciate it but that was such a negative spin on such a positive post lol.


LOL, no negative at all, really. as an INTP right now, i am trying to see what negative there is and i don't see it, can you explain or elaborate? how you feel this is negative


----------



## daleks_exterminate

The other day my husband decided it would be fun to tie me up during sex (we sometimes consensually do this to each other), but I'm me and so after he did, I decided it would be funny to role play 'Dobby the Elf' from Harry Potter. I did somehow manage to find a sock by the end and insisted on being a 'free elf'. 

...I sometimes wonder how I've ever had sex.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

So far the search for a third hasn't gotten too far. We're getting attention but it isn't from anyone we want.

Thankfully I'm not really in a rush and I have the patience to hold out for someone we both find attractive. Dating apps are just frustrating because it feels like a waste of time any time you check and don't have success.


----------



## NipNip

Cthulhu And Coffee said:


> So far the search for a third hasn't gotten too far. We're getting attention but it isn't from anyone we want.
> 
> Thankfully I'm not really in a rush and I have the patience to hold out for someone we both find attractive. Dating apps are just frustrating because it feels like a waste of time any time you check and don't have success.


It's hard to see the 'single one' who wants in on this not to be a perverted creep


----------



## pwowq

Cthulhu And Coffee said:


> So far the search for a third hasn't gotten too far. We're getting attention but it isn't from anyone we want.
> 
> Thankfully I'm not really in a rush and I have the patience to hold out for someone we both find attractive. Dating apps are just frustrating because it feels like a waste of time any time you check and don't have success.


Same. When out and about I look for women and partner looks for men. It's a fun innocent competition so far. The men she picks don't want me around :crying: and no women wants me ... so nothing happens. I think the easiest thing is visiting a reputable sex-club, have fun and bond with couples.


----------



## Firelily

i confess that dating on line is hard as and i need a good fuck.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Missionary anal is my new most favorite thing. You cannot fake those facial expressions, or that look in one another's eyes as you're feeling something like that. It's a truly shared experience, and was so goddamn incredible. I'm still blissed out. 

I love regular sex still, but to be honest I don't know if I can say I love it even half as much now. They're just totally different. I never cum as hard as I do right after anal, either. And no, it doesn't really hurt me because lube and patience work amazingly together. 








Also, I gave him the best head I have yet beforehand. Perfect start, for both of us.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I had been having some insecurities about my skill, vs. all the other women he'd been with. 

Turns out, he barely even remembers them. The only one he could really recall was his ex. And he made it clear that he's very happy with me in general. 

I'm happy.


----------



## dohmenick

Frankly My Dear said:


> Purrfessor has been wooing all the girls of perC since forever, from what I'm aware of XD
> 
> Also, not really sure why you would admire the 'danglings' of someone openly trying to 'get laid' and attempting PUA BS and catcalling me into this thread to show offingly "try it" on like I'm some kind of mindless guinea pig.


i admire the balls he has for trying what and how he did. (courage or it could be that he just don't care and if 1 woman out of 10 says yes, well, it worked out for him). for the rest, hence why i said i would of approached it differently.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Me when dude still tries after I say "I'm married and not interested":


----------



## Purrfessor

Frankly My Dear said:


> Purrfessor has been wooing all the girls of perC since forever, from what I'm aware of XD
> 
> Also, not really sure why you would admire the 'danglings' of someone openly trying to 'get laid' and attempting PUA BS and catcalling me into this thread to show offingly "try it" on like I'm some kind of mindless guinea pig.


It's just human desire to admire alpha traits. *grins*


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Purrfessor said:


> It's just human desire to admire alpha traits. *grins*


what alpha traits


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Purrfessor said:


> This song will get me laid....






Same, but only this version.


----------



## dohmenick

daleks_exterminate;43806669https://youtu.be/dBM7i84BThE[/video said:


> Same, but only this version.


just epic!


----------



## dohmenick

daleks_exterminate said:


> Same, but only this version.


this feels more purr like


----------



## Cherry

dohmenick said:


> i admire the balls he has for trying what and how he did. (courage or it could be that he just don't care and if 1 woman out of 10 says yes, well, it worked out for him). for the rest, hence why i said i would of approached it differently.


Personally, I don't think any of you should be 'approaching' PUA at all. Just be genuine people.
Also, I don't appreciate the "watch this", before summoning me here. How degrading.


----------



## dohmenick

Frankly My Dear said:


> Personally, I don't think any of you should be 'approaching' PUA at all. Just be genuine people.
> Also, I don't appreciate the "watch this", before summoning me here. How degrading.


The "approach" i refer to is him flirting with you, hitting on you, etc. it has nothing to do with anything else. even if i approve or disapprove of his methods, that's irrelevant. i'm unbiased. i do not know his past, not do i care as he won't be getting into any of my orifices or brain or under my skin. i understand you got involved in the thread without wanting to as he pulled you in. but, they are only words online. if it went any further, then concerns should be raised. if this was a different kind of post, yes, maybe not the right place, but this is in the sexual confession time, so, sex kinda related to it, that includes PUA at the bazillion other things related to sex.

still waiting on the "alpha traits" description, did purr run out of juice?


----------



## Purrfessor

dohmenick said:


> The "approach" i refer to is him flirting with you, hitting on you, etc. it has nothing to do with anything else. even if i approve or disapprove of his methods, that's irrelevant. i'm unbiased. i do not know his past, not do i care as he won't be getting into any of my orifices or brain or under my skin. i understand you got involved in the thread without wanting to as he pulled you in. but, they are only words online. if it went any further, then concerns should be raised. if this was a different kind of post, yes, maybe not the right place, but this is in the sexual confession time, so, sex kinda related to it, that includes PUA at the bazillion other things related to sex.
> 
> still waiting on the "alpha traits" description, did purr run out of juice?


I ran out of syrup this morning actually but just refilled it. Made blueberry pancakes and eggs for 30 people at 5 in the morning. Then i served them all breakfast. Had to go to sleep early last night. 

I dont even know what alpha traits are, im just trying to sound like a douche. Im secretly a genuine nice guy who feeds the homeless. Who would be interested in that LOL i make 0 dollars!!!

Look i have layers. Alpha is just the shallow surface layer that i developed to FIT IN. 
@Frankly My Dear
Guinea pigs are cute. Better than a lab rat (thats me im like mewtwo). Thats just how i connect with people because thats how i feel. If you don't like it then you dont like me and that just solves the problem altogether. Or it could spice things up if you're not going to act like you don't have influence over me and im just your manipulator who subdues you. I said watch this because I wanted attention, it didn't have to do with you but I know secretly you dont really feel degrading and you are just calling me out because you want me to look vulnerable. Im here to please so there you go i shared some vulnerable parts of me. Im not just a tool go figure.


----------



## Purrfessor

d e c a d e n t said:


> what alpha traits


Idk my muscles, competitive spirit, and intelligence

Or something


----------



## Wisteria

Purrfessor said:


> Watch this:
> @Frankly My Dear
> 
> What better thread to do this in. I confess im into you and would love to share all my secrets with you. Though in more indirect ways so i don't come off as too strong. And to string you along, providing answers to questions which you seek. While renewing your inquisitive spirit with new questions, I want to make you fantasize. About me. Thats what stimulates my brain on more emotional levels which provides me with substance that i can use for chemical rewards. Am I sounding too nerdy? Im just trying to trigger your inferior function to force an emotional response out of you. I map out potential outcomes, wondering where you stand firm in your beliefs so i can find out how to make you vulnerable. Then i want to build a solid foundation that isn't merely support structure so im not used like any other guy. Instead i want something more intriguing and dare i say mysterious about the security of which you desire
> 
> Or require
> 
> I could be a serial killer. Or i could be a creeper. Or i could be simply deliberate and forthright in my indirect approach - grounds of which I confidently tread, gracefully but vehemently.
> 
> Can i get your number??


:laughing: you are clearly trying to get laid wtf
Like phil said your PKA tactics are bad 

Treat frankly my dear with a bit of respect though seriously


----------



## Wisteria

I literally cannot post on this thread because of you weirdo dudes tbh xD this is copy pasta quality though thanks for that


----------



## Purrfessor

Bad Bunny said:


> :laughing: you are clearly trying to get laid wtf
> Like phil said your PKA tactics are bad
> 
> Treat frankly my dear with a bit of respect though seriously


Fight me


----------



## Wisteria

Purrfessor said:


> Fight me


If that's a kink of yours no thanks. otherwise maybe, im sure you are smol xD


----------



## Purrfessor

R E S P E C T
What do you think about you and me
Has anyone taught you about birds and bees
They pollinate so we can breathe 
But it aint about sex to me 
I work with my man Hector you see
He teaches 4x trading and abstains from 3x puh lease!
Building tiny homes and planting trees
I rap the future so that its a breeze 
For the women who choose to glee
Instead of fight for the world so we can be
You wanna choose to build a life with me?
Im a god damn white hole influencing the seas
Just suck it up. Im gravity 
And this great big dark World aint so dark to me 
I can't sit back and write poetry 
I take a stand against bigotry 
To build a future for all to see
All i want is a chance at a memory
With one sweet fish i found in the sea
I'll switch to rap to put in motion 
All my words i craft from poetic lotion 
I fished up sharks in this massive ocean 
But i want YOU to make a commotion


Contrast that feeling i just made you feel with feeling like a Guinea pig @Frankly My Dear

Look im in rap gear too


----------



## dohmenick

Bad Bunny said:


> I literally cannot post on this thread because of you weirdo dudes tbh xD this is copy pasta quality though thanks for that


you prefer not posting because you fear a reply from weirdos? we are on the internet, discussion forums 

IMO, it's all about how we take/perceive it. people are not responsible for our emotions, we are. if you let it affect you, then you allowed it. (this is for everyone, i did not single you out, i just wrote it here )


----------



## Cherry

Bad Bunny said:


> :laughing: you are clearly trying to get laid wtf
> Like phil said your PKA tactics are bad
> 
> Treat frankly my dear with a bit of respect though seriously


thank you :heart:


----------



## Purrfessor

I want heart emojis wtf

Who is being manipilated

I feel played


----------



## Phil

Can the sex confession thread be limited to those who have actually had sex? Would be a nice way to clean up the trash.


----------



## Wisteria

dohmenick said:


> were you a bad bunny?


Yeah I'm a massive slut


----------



## bucolic

Er, nvm


----------



## bucolic

Phil said:


> Can the sex confession thread be limited to those who have actually had sex? Would be a nice way to clean up the trash.


Or people that are 106 lbs


----------



## dohmenick

Bad Bunny said:


> Yeah I'm a massive slut


Lies, that was not said with slutty passion!


----------



## pwowq

Being with a GF is starting to get boring. Romantically and sexually.


----------



## Fennel

I was looking at the other girls on the jeepney today, imagining what they would be like in bed individually. Weird but I pretty much got an idea of what my kind of girl would be like, and none of them fit the bill.

You can tell a lot about a person by the shoes they normally wear. They could put on makeup and change clothes and accessories to throw you off, but few look at the shoes.

I judge sexual compatibility by people's shoes now, apparently.


----------



## Purrfessor

Fennel said:


> I was looking at the other girls on the jeepney today, imagining what they would be like in bed individually. Weird but I pretty much got an idea of what my kind of girl would be like, and none of them fit the bill.
> 
> You can tell a lot about a person by the shoes they normally wear. They could put on makeup and change clothes and accessories to throw you off, but few look at the shoes.
> 
> I judge sexual compatibility by people's shoes now, apparently.


----------



## Fennel

Sexy enough, @Purrfessor .
First pic - love the shoe, but messy laces
Second pic - love the laces, but shoes not shiny enough

*waxes your shoes* There ya go.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Fennel said:


> I was looking at the other girls on the jeepney today, imagining what they would be like in bed individually. Weird but I pretty much got an idea of what my kind of girl would be like, and none of them fit the bill.
> 
> You can tell a lot about a person by the shoes they normally wear. They could put on makeup and change clothes and accessories to throw you off, but few look at the shoes.
> 
> I judge sexual compatibility by people's shoes now, apparently.


Now I kinda want you to psychoanalyze my shoe closet. :laughing:


Getting ready to wear these:


----------



## Fennel

Lady of Light said:


> Now I kinda want you to psychoanalyze my shoe closet. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Getting ready to wear these:
> 
> View attachment 839583


Nah, we're not compatible. That pair is interesting though. Either you have small feet or long legs, which is it?

I think you would rather be with a guy that will dominate you in bed... after a wonderful date, of course. 

Have fun wearing those!


----------



## Purrfessor

Fennel said:


> Sexy enough, @Purrfessor .
> First pic - love the shoe, but messy laces
> Second pic - love the laces, but shoes not shiny enough
> 
> *waxes your shoes* There ya go.


Gonna relace my nikes thanks


----------



## Purrfessor

Lady of Light said:


> Now I kinda want you to psychoanalyze my shoe closet. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Getting ready to wear these:
> 
> View attachment 839583


Those are mummy boots

Dress up as a sexy mummy using belts as cloth and wear these!


----------



## Purrfessor

I think trauma turned me onto bdsm


----------



## Queen of Cups

Fennel said:


> Nah, we're not compatible. That pair is interesting though. Either you have small feet or long legs, which is it?
> 
> I think you would rather be with a guy that will dominate you in bed... after a wonderful date, of course.
> 
> Have fun wearing those!


A little of both. Small feet and long legs despite being short. 

And,while I am more naturally submissive, it really depends on my mood (and his). So sometimes yes, sometimes no.

Shoes are one of the few things I am obsessive about. LOL

These were my favorite boots that finally fell apart I wore them so much.









and these I got not too long ago


----------



## Fennel

@Lady of Light 
Good grief, are you trying to turn me on? 
I thought you were straight...

I think Purrfessor would be interested. :skeleton:


----------



## Queen of Cups

Fennel said:


> @*Lady of Light*
> Good grief, are you trying to turn me on?
> I thought you were straight...
> 
> I think Purrfessor would be interested. :skeleton:


Sorry.
I'll stop now.


----------



## bucolic

Purrfessor said:


> I think trauma turned me onto bdsm


You've probably mentioned it before, but are you a dom or sub?


----------



## Purrfessor

bucolic said:


> You've probably mentioned it before, but are you a dom or sub?


Im dub edition.


----------



## Wisteria

Purrfessor said:


> Im dub edition.


kek


----------



## Wisteria

bucolic said:


> Well you mentioned mother as a theme. Could be projection. And how do I know what you choose to hide in your shame?


I know for a fact Phil is not into that, nice try lol


----------



## bucolic

Wisteria said:


> I know for a fact Phil is not into that, nice try lol


Well I mean, I don't know...are you his mother?


----------



## Purrfessor

I had an erection at the gym yesterday lol. Just didn't care


----------



## Meliodas

Phil said:


> Do you call them Mommy?


Well, she cooks me exotic meals, replies to my mail, fills out forms and applications on my behalf, cleans my soiled underwear and doubles as a killing machine proficient in three martial arts, so I think the title is appropriate. It helps that she has tits the size of watermelons, and I do love to suck on them. It is very wholesome to receive milk fresh from the teat.


----------



## Wisteria

Inside Job said:


> Well, she cooks me exotic meals, replies to my mail, fills out forms and applications on my behalf, cleans my soiled underwear and doubles as a killing machine proficient in three martial arts, so I think the title is appropriate. It helps that she has tits the size of watermelons, and I do love to suck on them. It is very wholesome to receive milk fresh from the teat.


 @Phil :kitteh:


----------



## Phil

Wisteria said:


> @Phil :kitteh:


:kitteh:


----------



## bucolic

How the hell does one spank an eye socket "erotically"?


----------



## Hypaspist

bucolic said:


> How the hell does one spank an eye socket "erotically"?


This raises so many questions........

What even are the logistics of such a thing?


----------



## Purrfessor

bucolic said:


> How the hell does one spank an eye socket "erotically"?


Challenge accepted 

It was approaching dawn and the geese were up flocking about their day when I really began thinking about my day. I couldn't sleep last night so I tossed and turned about to ease myself of a dull time, nervously changing my resting place throughout the house I was just visiting for the night. However the sunrise seemed to ease the dull tension I acquired from awkwardly pacing about someone else's house naked. I soon had the state of mind I needed to comfortably remember what i was planning on doing today - get an eye exam! It was laser surgery for my eye and i knew the upcoming dangers of a delicate procedure. I had a spiritual duty to sensually acclimate my eyes to stimulation though there was one problem. I'm a violent Christian with no sense of Zen whatsoever. 

Cross my heart and hope to die, stick a needle in my eye. That was my fate I thought, as I began to get cold feet for the procedure... Though my mind was fixated on the erotic happenings of rapid eye movement. Rapid eye movement I never got last night as I was tossing and turning about the bed. Im such a bad boy oh my god. My eyes needed treatment so badly. It was approaching that time of day where I needed to see my doctor but i haven't even eaten breakfast yet. Im tired of living in Mississippi where breakfast never comes... I need to get this surgery but I still would have astigmatism. Thats okay right? I laughed to myself about the four eyes joke that no one got because I was all alone and no one knows how cryptic I truly am. I have to put hints down because my pheromone trail got fucked up after the crucifixion. Anyway, I must remember that not everyone's a genius like me amd they participate in more perverted than cryptic games of hyperbolic bonding such as spanking and teasing. I wonder if this doctor is smart enough to pick up my hints when he's performing a delicate procedure over my eyeballs. Oh it turns me on to not know... 

I was afraid of the cameras at first because they are evil eyes abed the present time. However I trusted my doctor to not be disturbed by the motions of the cameras and the hidden eyes because he's a professional. And professionals are really... Good.. At their.. Job.. WHAT IS THIS??? ITS A dungeon# why am I in a dungeon what's happening?? The doctor was wearing all black and masked in leather, holding to what appears to me as a tiny spatula fit for a bikini bottom in a home owned fish tank. Just WHAT is she planning on doing with it??? 

"Its time for eye correction... Sir....."
*I coughed*
"Jury?" 
"No im the executioner"

I wondered if she got the joke but was so professional about it that she calmly made her own joke in response. Maybe she gets it all the time. Oh i bet she gets it all the time if you know what i mean. 

*she spanked my eyes with a tiny spatula* 

"You're laser focused" I said 

"You're focused on my tits" she said 

It's true. It was the only thing that calmed me down because she was not responding to my jokes, which i - without a doubt - suspected she understood. What made her so calm? Like I wasn't even wearing pants... Remember????????? 

"This is harder than it looks" she said 

"My erection or your job?" 

"They can both be my job you know." 

I began to wonder what she meant by that. Why? Was i getting dumber? Or maybe the sedative she forced me to take was kicking in?

"Yep." I heard as I closed my eyes. I woke up in the bed I tried to sleep in last night. The clocks were all showing the same day. Did I dream this? 
*I blinked*
My eyes seem better. Huh.... 

"Hi how was i last night?" 

There she was. Naked. 


Who was it... #inception

200 IQ porn right there. Pay me through PayPal @Frankly My Dear


----------



## Gossip Goat

Unpopular opinion, I guess. 

I don't buy how watching porn doesn't constitute cheating. If my boyfriend and a girl masturbate in front of each other in person, that's conventionally thought of as cheating, and I'd justifiably be upset, but if he does it behind a computer screen to a girl who masturbated in front of her camera, that's _not_ cheating, and I'd be unreasonable and controlling if I were to get upset.

The former is more "personal", though, and strangers are only personal when it's not from behind a computer screen.


----------



## Meliodas

Gossip Goat said:


> Unpopular opinion, I guess.
> 
> I don't buy how watching porn doesn't constitute cheating. If my boyfriend and a girl masturbate in front of each other in person, that's conventionally thought of as cheating, and I'd justifiably be upset, but if he does it behind a computer screen to a girl who masturbated in front of her camera, that's _not_ cheating, and I'd be unreasonable and controlling if I were to get upset.
> 
> The former is more "personal", though, and strangers are only personal when it's not from behind a computer screen.


This is the solution to porn: https://www.purplemotes.net/2016/04/17/solon-sexual-welfare/


----------



## Purrfessor

Gossip Goat said:


> Unpopular opinion, I guess.
> 
> I don't buy how watching porn doesn't constitute cheating. If my boyfriend and a girl masturbate in front of each other in person, that's conventionally thought of as cheating, and I'd justifiably be upset, but if he does it behind a computer screen to a girl who masturbated in front of her camera, that's _not_ cheating, and I'd be unreasonable and controlling if I were to get upset.
> 
> The former is more "personal", though, and strangers are only personal when it's not from behind a computer screen.


Just a cover up 

....


----------



## Wisteria

Gossip Goat said:


> Unpopular opinion, I guess.
> 
> I don't buy how watching porn doesn't constitute cheating. If my boyfriend and a girl masturbate in front of each other in person, that's conventionally thought of as cheating, and I'd justifiably be upset, but if he does it behind a computer screen to a girl who masturbated in front of her camera, that's _not_ cheating, and I'd be unreasonable and controlling if I were to get upset.
> 
> The former is more "personal", though, and strangers are only personal when it's not from behind a computer screen.


It's not unreasonable and controlling to get upset. It's normal even. A lot of men won't watch porn or rarely watch it while in a relationship.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

The only thing I really miss at all about my ex, is how much attention he would pay to my tits. I have really sensitive nipples and he catered to that a lot. There were a couple times where he laid me down and went to work alternating between them for like 20 minutes, which was so incredible I wanted to explode. Or we'd be laying on the couch either alone or with others around, blanket over us and him pinching/massaging them on and off to tease me. I 100% like boob play more than getting eaten out to be honest. 

I even remember him playing with them right when I woke up before we fooled around. My current is great in bed but I don't think he likes to do much with them and it's frustrating at times. Hard to get off when he doesn't usually take the initiative to do it on his own, making me feel like he doesn't really want to.


----------



## Kaznos

Inside Job said:


> This is the solution to porn: https://www.purplemotes.net/2016/04/17/solon-sexual-welfare/


This is a joke, right?


----------



## Blazkovitz

Inside Job said:


> This is the solution to porn: https://www.purplemotes.net/2016/04/17/solon-sexual-welfare/


I didn't know Solon was such a pimp. In the same period the Pythagoreans allowed women to join their philosophical school, and in general encouraged chastity and respect between the sexes. This is the true solution to porn.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

@Gossip Goat

I wanna weigh in on the porn debate. I don't really see how me watching it is cheating, because I get no sexual satisfaction solely from seeing two random people fuck. If I was a voyeur that would be a different story. But I'm not, I'm just someone who needs a visual aid to be able to trigger my memory of my own experiences, enough to help me get off when my partner isn't available. And I'd never record myself during sex out of anxiety thus this is my resort.

If you feel as though your partner is watching porn because he's dissatisfied with his sex life, you don't need to call it cheating to try to justify your anger. By doing so you are suggesting that ANY two people who watch porn while in their relationship are cheating on one another unknowingly when they have their own consensual understanding of it. Why not just be angry, address why you're angry with your partner, and call it a day?

If I'm generalizing and coming to hasty conclusions, please understand that is exactly what you have done. And for me to make assumptions about you and your relationship without knowing anything about your dynamic is absurd.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Cthulhu And Coffee said:


> @Gossip Goat
> 
> I wanna weigh in on the porn debate. I don't really see how me watching it is cheating, because I get no sexual satisfaction solely from seeing two random people fuck. If I was a voyeur that would be a different story. But I'm not, I'm just someone who needs a visual aid to be able to trigger my memory of my own experiences, enough to help me get off when my partner isn't available. And I'd never record myself during sex out of anxiety thus this is my resort.
> 
> If you feel as though your partner is watching porn because he's dissatisfied with his sex life, you don't need to call it cheating to try to justify your anger. By doing so you are suggesting that ANY two people who watch porn while in their relationship are cheating on one another unknowingly when they have their own consensual understanding of it. Why not just be angry, address why you're angry with your partner, and call it a day?
> 
> If I'm generalizing and coming to hasty conclusions, please understand that is exactly what you have done. And for me to make assumptions about you and your relationship without knowing anything about your dynamic is absurd.


People have different reasons for watching porn. I know my boyfriend finds the people he watches sexually attractive and would want to do things to them, hence having a bookmark named delicious with regards to some girl's penis and saying he wanted to eat it. 

Fine for some people, but I don't think I'm into my partner writing someone's penis is delicious. To me, that's not okay. Having it happen online / with porn stars makes it not different than it being regular people. I wouldn't like it then and don't like it now, I'd call that emotional cheating, but you can disagree. I just don't care. It upsets me and that's just how it is for me. I won't be okay with it.

At this point I'm just venting, I know I just need to break up with him and be with someone more compatible with me. Or just not be in a relationship.

I don't want others when I'm in a relationship and would want my partner to only want me, and am experiencing how sucky it is to be in a relationship where my partner feels it's normal and healthy for them to find others attractive. That's normal and healthy for some people, I don't experience that, so it's not normal for me. I don't feel like I'm in a healthy and happy relationship because of it. 

I might have not worded my other post well, I don't care what other people do. I wrote it through the lens of my own circumstance. Others in relationships outside of mine can do as they want without me worrying about it.


----------



## Wisteria

Gossip Goat said:


> People have different reasons for watching porn. I know my boyfriend finds the people he watches sexually attractive and would want to do things to them, hence having a bookmark named delicious with regards to some girl's penis and saying he wanted to eat it.
> 
> Fine for some people, but I don't think I'm into my partner writing someone's penis is delicious. To me, that's not okay. Having it happen online / with porn stars makes it not different than it being regular people. I wouldn't like it then and don't like it now, I'd call that emotional cheating, but you can disagree. I just don't care. It upsets me and that's just how it is for me. I won't be okay with it.
> 
> At this point I'm just venting, I know I just need to break up with him and be with someone more compatible with me. Or just not be in a relationship.
> 
> I don't want others when I'm in a relationship and would want my partner to only want me, and am experiencing how sucky it is to be in a relationship where my partner feels it's normal and healthy for them to find others attractive. That's normal and healthy for some people, I don't experience that, so it's not normal for me. I don't feel like I'm in a healthy and happy relationship because of it.
> 
> I might have not worded my other post well, I don't care what other people do. I wrote it through the lens of my own circumstance. Others in relationships outside of mine can do as they want without me worrying about it.


This would really bother me too, its very insensitive of him and i don't like the idea of my partner getting off to other women either. That being said men are very visual when it comes to sex and they need an aid because imagination isn't usually enough if they want to jerk off quickly. It's the equivalent to women using vibrators...except they're using an actual person. 

I also heard a story of a male porn star who couldn't get turned on by the female porn star in front of him, and had to watch porn to actually get hard. This is not because you're attractive enough, it's just a very negative effect of porn. He can't let go of the relationship between him and his own hand. 

About the bookmarked thing, if people get addicted to porn they usually go to extreme stuff too. 

Don't worry though there are men that don't do this. Most men come to realize there's nothing better than having sex with someone they love. I hope you find someone like this instead of this guy.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Was listening to this album in the kitchen and my 16 yr old started making fun of the song. Irony is that he was more than likely concieved to this song and a few others on the album. h:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Friend 1: "you're not responsible for other people's anxiety!"
Me (very drunk): "I know, but"
Friend 1: "no, really you're not their keeper."
Me (very drunk): "haaaaa well you say that..."
Friend 1: "wait what?!"
Me: haha 
Friend 1: "wait, are you....are you in a poly relationship with friend 2?! :O"
Me: "no, no, not like that. I can't say though. Let's talk about anything else...."
Friend 1: "like hell! Friend 2 is quiet, nice and sensitive, reserved, and I NEED to know what's happening now! Haha" 

Me: frantically screenshotting the convo to send to friend 2 who knows I'm drunk and that I'm garbage at lying 

Friend 2: oh God... hahahha oh no. Um, you can tell her
Me: are you sure, I'll just leave it like this otherwise?
Friend 2: no, I'd rather she doesn't think you're cheating or doing something wrong when it's not like that. Also you can't lie so you may as well.
Me: aren't you sweet 
Friend 2: Its okay. It's funny and I only know her through you and it's not like she knows any my colleagues. 

Me: alright, if you're ok with it 
Friend 2: it's a bit embarrassing, but it's really ok.

Drunk me to friend 1: alright no, we aren't fucking or anything like that. Just um friend 1 likes wearing a chasity belt and not being allowed to get off and asked me to hold the keys.
Friend 1: omgggggg I knew it was something weird. Hahahhahaha this is amazing omg. Omg has this been a long time thing?! 
Me: well uh
Friend 1: is your kink domination?! 
Me: haha well...
Friend 1: this is so funny and I'll never be able to look at you two normally again. Wait, do you do sexual things together with the kink?!
Me: no, no that would be wrong. I am monogamous. Haha 
Friend 1: wait so it's really only you not letting friend 2 get off?' 
Me: yeah, for a bit at least. 
Friend 1: oh my god. I'm going to go read about this. 

Drunk me has lost my texting privileges haha xD


----------



## bucolic

Let's see. 

I like to pull hair and spank.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

So. Before my ex and I had started dating, and were just friends, he had confessed to me he was fucking this girl who was a stripper. He told me before they ever did anything that she confessed to having had an orgy. At which point I told him not to chance it. But of course, he did. Thankfully he'd gotten tested before we started fucking so I knew he was clean, but still. He was an idiot then and it was only right before we broke up that I found how he was an even bigger idiot than that. And yes, I'm aware that also makes me one for having dated him. 

Today, when I was bitching about him, my best friend (a mutual friend of his, also. Small town) told me that not only had he fucked said stripper, but he was buying her booze so that she would fuck him in exchange. & he called her smelly. And I'm just thinking, like...wow, you had so little respect for her but you still essentially paid to have sex with her? Did you REALLY have a right to say anything?

I know he's not the only idiot like this. To me that's like taking brain surgery from a guy who you knew never got his PhD, and then talking shit about him. If you're the kind of person who does this kind of thing, please give me some insight so I can understand what the hell is going through your brain while you're insulting them.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I have a friend whom I would definitely fool around with if I could, and vice versa -- but he's seeing someone. I'd be lying if I said we hadn't at least talked dirty to one another before and he's seen nudes of me. But I'd never do anything more. I couldn't, anyway, as I'm moving out of state tomorrow. 

But. I've noticed that he's one of very few men whom I've ever had any REAL desire to fuck. He's someone I feel entirely comfortable around. Reasons being that he's extremely chill, understanding/non-judgmental, good-hearted, etc. Most important though is that he's never tried to push me into doing things. I've found that even though I like to be dominated, I like to be the one to initiate sex for the first time because part of the thrill of being dominated (for me,) is the feeling of not being worthy of being pursued. The idea that they could take or leave me and so they're just waiting for me to come around like a pet to a new owner. That is SO sexy to me. 

The only reason I'm posting this is because he's definitely helped me to realize what I would need in a sexual partner. I've experimented a lot with different guys and yet the chemistry was sub par with most, at best. Good dick is only like 40% of the equation for me anymore. To the point where I wondered if I was actually into guys at times. I think this confirms for me that I can still like men sometimes afterall. I just don't want them to be dependent on me.


----------



## Cherry

Recently I was briefly seeing who I assume was an older INFP or INFJ male. I didn't get him to test as I kind of preferred not to know exactly. He was so attractive to me in many ways - but then when we finally...you know...he was just so...quick and...circular. Like he moved himself in a circular motion which I found it quite odd and uncomfortable. It kind of stunned and baffled me and I asked mid-way, 'why are you...moving in a round motion?' He said, 'For more feeling.' I didn't know if he meant for me or for him (surely me - seems it's something he got used to in his previous long-term relationship) but boy did I find it strange and just painful. The guy was making me dizzy. In hindsight it's something I can laugh about, it's quite funny come to think of it.

I'm glad it was a little underwhelming. It made it easier to walk away from him when he started showing me attributes I could not foresee boding well as a long-term equal, and saying words that indicated as much.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Frankly My Dear said:


> Recently I was briefly seeing who I assume was an older INFP or INFJ male. I didn't get him to test as I kind of preferred not to know exactly. He was so attractive to me in many ways - but then when we finally...you know...he was just so...quick and...circular. Like he moved himself in a circular motion which I found it quite odd and uncomfortable. It kind of stunned and baffled me and I asked mid-way, 'why are you...moving in a round motion?' He said, 'For more feeling.' I didn't know if he meant for me or for him (surely me - seems it's something he got used to in his previous long-term relationship) but boy did I find it strange and just painful. The guy was making me dizzy. In hindsight it's something I can laugh about, it's quite funny come to think of it.
> 
> I'm glad it was a little underwhelming. It made it easier to walk away from him when he started showing me attributes I could not foresee boding well as a long-term equal, and saying words that indicated as much.


You know, you could've done him a pretty big favor by just telling him that he's terrible at sex and that he needs to unlearn everything he learned with his ex. You might have temporarily hurt his ego, but the more enjoyable sex would be worth it.

In fact, I kind of know what he was doing because I've done something kind of similar to a gal before. She did actually ask me in a irritated voice what I was doing and I thought I'd try to be funny by saying how spacious she is 'down there'! Well... lesson learned, INFPs don't like being the butt of a sex joke when it comes to their body. Especially not in the moment and during said act. Took one for the team with that one. :\ I made it up to her, but man we were like the definition of hot/cold, affection/irritation, like/dislike.

I'm pretty sure if we met up again, we'd do a lot better a second time around. I think first time around, neither of us were taking each other seriously and just took for granted that we'd both always be available. Which ended up not being true for a while.


----------



## Cherry

Scoobyscoob said:


> You know, you could've done him a pretty big favor by just telling him that he's terrible at sex and that he needs to unlearn everything he learned with his ex. You might have temporarily hurt his ego, but the more enjoyable sex would be worth it.
> 
> In fact, I kind of know what he was doing because I've done something kind of similar to a gal before. She did actually ask me in a irritated voice what I was doing and I thought I'd try to be funny by saying how spacious she is 'down there'! Well... lesson learned, INFPs don't like being the butt of a sex joke when it comes to their body. Especially not in the moment and during said act. Took one for the team with that one. :\ I made it up to her, but man we were like the definition of hot/cold, affection/irritation, like/dislike.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if we met up again, we'd do a lot better a second time around. I think first time around, neither of us were taking each other seriously and just took for granted that we'd both always be available. Which ended up not being true for a while.


Haha yeah - probably should have. Although I thought it would be pretty obvious with the fact that I was questioning. I was a little surprised honestly because he was very affectionate in ways I liked in the lead up to it all. I thought it would all line up. Oh well! And please never make that kind of joke again! It doesn't apply to me but I know that it would be hurtful regardless.
:shocked::laughing: I'm glad you learned after that! haha.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Frankly My Dear said:


> Haha yeah - probably should have. Although I thought it would be pretty obvious with the fact that I was questioning. I was a little surprised honestly because he was very affectionate in ways I liked in the lead up to it all. I thought it would all line up. Oh well! And please never make that kind of joke again! It doesn't apply to me but I know that it would be hurtful regardless.
> :shocked::laughing: I'm glad you learned after that! haha.


An INFP or INFJ guy might not tune into your questioning as being a hint that you're not enjoying it. I know more than one INFJ guy who is super smooth up until he rounds third base, then always gets smashed when trying to knock the ball out of the catcher's mitt. Although, I guess with enough experience my INFJ friends eventually learned how to score without fumbling at closing the deal. INFP dude, I would assume the woman basically does the leading and initiating while taking cues from him. I'd assume anyway, as I've only really known one INFP dude well enough to talk about sex and he was actually kind of a player, had a little black book, juggled dates, etc.

Oh hahah, I think we just had issues communicating our intentions vs what we'd say. Like she would often say how she "likes" me but that I'm not her "ideal". Like wtf, how am I supposed to hear that and not get kind of offended then do something like telling her that she's "spacious down there". lol I guess we just had to manage expectations as I had started dating her after a really great relationship with another INFP who we unfortunately had to call off, because her parents and her were moving to SE Asia for a few years to do some volunteer work. Second INFP might have been kind of mad that I wasn't her first choice and maybe that's why she'd sometimes say passive-aggressive things like that. Only occasionally, but it still stung every time because Fi against an ESTPish - ENTJ can hurt a lot more than we let on. :\

But yeah, cute girl, feminine, has a bit of a mean streak but is ultimately a girly girl INFP.  (Could also be ISFP/ISFJ as well, but she self-types as INFP so I go with that).


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Wow. Forgetting how many sex partners you've had really is a thing. I think I've been with 17, but I can only count 16 (which took me way too long to do in itself.) I thought it would be a lot easier than this. 

I hate that I can't remember, because it's not even that I regretted any of it. God forbid I sleep with 10 more before I die, I'll definitely forget then. I think I'll try not to go over 5 from here on out.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I had a realization talking to a friend I'd gotten with a couple years ago. There are plenty of guys I've gotten with whom I had planned to be friends with, but it didn't happen. So I wondered why he was so different. And I think it was because we were good friends BEFORE we ever did anything. I trusted him and vice versa but there was also no pressure for anything romantic (we'd gone on some dates beforehand, so we knew from experience the chemistry wasn't there.) Also, he had put in a lot of effort just to make me comfortable when it was happening. I think maybe that stuff is what made all the difference. 

I'm hoping I'm right, and that knowing this will really help improve my FWB situations in the future. I refuse to believe FWBs can't work out even if important details are discussed.


----------



## Hokahey

I'm a hypersexual.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

BDSM isn't actually inherently sexual for me, but I'm posting it here because I know it is for many people and it would be maybe odd for them to stumble across this elsewhere. 

It's oddly really helping me get through mental stress/and zone out/focus on someone else and work through stress. Some people get a punching bag.... I guess I did that in a sense (but like consentually, and I'm not interested in bringing lasting pain or anything), but I did really enjoy tying someone up and terrifying them with hot wax (which I knew burned at a lower temperature and was safe for that, but they didn't ) 

I guess it's nice to have control over something, when I don't feel like I have control over anything. 

Life advice: when stressed, consentually domme your friends xD (provided they're also into being tied up and like pain/not knowing what to expect.)


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

This quarantine has me so horny that I probably would have fucked the cute cashier at the gas station who was hella eyeing me if he'd asked me to. But it's good that he didn't. I haven't shaved anything in a month and ate Five Guys today (no pun intended.)

And in fact, it was just as possible that he was trying to be nice for fear that I was gonna rob the place. My mask is black.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

I think I have vulvodynia. It affects so much, and I feel defeated. Can't see a doctor for it right now though.


----------



## Introvertia

daleks_exterminate said:


> I guess it's nice to have control over something, when I don't feel like I have control over anything.
> 
> Life advice: when stressed, consentually domme your friends xD (provided they're also into being tied up and like pain/not knowing what to expect.)


It's funny you posted this. I was just talking about this, except perspective from the other side 


* *




in the process of getting to know this man (a new Dom), who is kinkier and more sadistic than what I'm use to, so it's exciting novelty, although I already know he's into something I don't want to even try, so that will be skipped and unfortunately, it's a desire unfulfilled from his part, but otherwise, our interests align more than well.



I feel like currently I have no control of my life, structure that I crave for was shattered temporarily and everyday responsibilities I'm use to handling disappeared. He can provide that for me for now. It helps to shut the ever buzzing mind.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## DudeGuy

bleghc said:


> hahah sending nudes to a guy only for him to tell u that "your tits aren't as perky and big as he thought/wanted for them to be" and then being confused abt why you didn't respond to that?? men


i insulted you pls respond


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> I think I have vulvodynia. It affects so much, and I feel defeated. Can't see a doctor for it right now though.


Have you tried calling your doctor's office to get any immediate advice, if that's an option? That really has to suck, I'm sorry.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

When a guy you used to fuck -- whom you knew got into a relationship a while back -- suddenly follows you on Instagram, and you immediately look on their Facebook because you know they're probably just single and horny again. Which they are. Way to be basic. 

I wouldn't be this bitter if he hadn't tried to pressure me into it once. I'm gonna follow him back, but only because I'm building up to telling him I moved state a month ago.


----------



## leftover crack




----------



## Scoobyscoob

Fischer said:


> @*Scoobyscoob* People are always pushing for people to not use bisexual as a stepping stone to being gay. Because of that I literally came out to my family as gay when I am actually bisexual. So honestly you should let people use whatever labels they feel right without any ridicule. Even if they aren't 100% sure or are even just trying out a label. Sexuality is not straight forward for everyone and nobody should be punished for trying to figure out their own sexuality.
> 
> Just sharing my personal experience with trying to come out in a PC fashion. Coming out is almost never PC. Because people don’t understand there is nothing attached to sexuality. It just describes who you are attracted to.
> 
> It’s fine if you don’t want to be with someone who is bi but you don’t have to make excuses to us about it. Because being bisexual is NOT a red flag and that’s actually very offensive. Some of us bi people have our sexuality just as figured out as straight people. And may I remind you that people also get married as a straight couple and one person later comes out as gay. It happens to people that thought they were straight too.


Good points, and I'm not ridiculing you or saying being with a bi is necessarily a red flag. I've just observed marriages ending badly when it turned out that the bisexual partner was actually gay. Yes, a straight person in a marriage could end up coming out of the closet too, but the people I like to keep company with aren't sexually repressed so that's usually not an issue.


----------



## angelfish

Scoobyscoob said:


> It hasn't been my experience, it's been my observation. I've seen marriages end because the bisexual partner in a relationship was actually homosexual thereby ruining the marriage or ending up as some sort of frigid or estranged marriage. Such people were couples who were in actuality progressive, but when the truth came out, it was ruinous for them. They're probably all fine now and have moved on with other people, but it did form a very negative opinion of me ever considering being with a bisexual woman.
> 
> Also, I've seen women be peer pressured into "exploring lesbianism and bisexuality" and that can really mess up that person's psychological wellbeing.
> 
> So I don't see any sense in entering into a relationship that may already have potentially red flags everywhere.


I think it's each person's prerogative to chase and/or avoid whomever they want - regardless of whether that's because of orientation or whether they have pet birds or wear their hair lavender or absolutely anything under the sun. So I don't have any sort of issue with you not wanting to date bi females. You do you in that regard! 

I also don't want to undercut the gravity of ending a marriage, because that is incredibly stressful to and devastating for both partners, though I do find it hard to imagine that being the partner to initiate separation or divorce because of an individual incompatibility such as a clarification of sexual orientation doesn't come with some weight of internal guilt and disappointment. 

You mentioned individuals being peer pressured into non-hetero sexualities and how that's psychologically damaging... but it has always seemed to me like just growing up in the world generally is being submerged in a pool of peer pressure to be heterosexual. I absolutely don't feel like anyone should be pressured into being _any_ sexuality, but I think that it also can be a very complicated world for individuals who have to grapple with understanding _that_ they're different but not necessarily understanding _how_ they're different. That there tend to be far fewer examples - much less healthy, wholesome examples - of people of diverse orientations finding themselves and relating to others, as opposed to the millions of examples of heterosexual ways of being, doesn't help. I know that there are people out there who have had a very clear understanding of their sexual orientation ever since they could feel and conceptualize it, but for others it's a long, foggy, and even lonely path to come into understanding the fine delineations between who is attractive, who is interesting, who is exciting, who is healthy, who is acceptable, and who is someone that can make for a romantically-compatible, sexually-compatible, practically-compatible life partner. 

So... my point basically being... that I think if we generally embrace different sexual orientations more, and offer more healthy examples of non-hetero individuals exploring, growing, and embracing their sexualities, that things will be better for everyone - including the potential partners of women who may at some point in their lives mis-identified as bisexual. 



Fischer said:


> @*Scoobyscoob* People are always pushing for people to not use bisexual as a stepping stone to being gay. Because of that I literally came out to my family as gay when I am actually bisexual. So honestly you should let people use whatever labels they feel right without any ridicule. Even if they aren't 100% sure or are even just trying out a label. Sexuality is not straight forward for everyone and nobody should be punished for trying to figure out their own sexuality.
> 
> Just sharing my personal experience with trying to come out in a PC fashion. Coming out is almost never PC. Because people don’t understand there is nothing attached to sexuality.


Yeah. I've never even come out as anything even though I know I'm not straight. Part of me feels like I'm being deceptive, but the other part of me is aware of how awkward and confusing it would be to try to explain to people the specifics that I have and haven't figured out, much less that I'll probably never fully know because I decided to get married and have no intention of any more hands-on figuring out anyway. But I still feel sort of guilty for not being more supportive of individuals of diverse sexualities by being more vocal about being different too. I've appreciated learning the existence of the label "demisexual", anyway. I think I'll start trying to use it more.

PS @Introvertia I'm happy for you, hope it keeps going well!


----------



## Fischer

@Scoobyscoob I completely agree that it has more to do with suppressing certain thoughts and feelings. Often times people tell young lgbt children that what they are doing, saying or feeling is wrong. I distinctly remember my best friend, who I looked up to, telling me that it was not normal that I wanted to be a girl and that I should never tell anyone. 

So I pushed those feelings down as hard as I could for as long as I could. Which ended up being like 10 years

I know how it feels to want more than anything to just be “normal.” But sometimes your not normal to the average person and you just have to deal with it.
@angelfish you are not less than anyone for not coming out before you married. You should just be proud of who you are. Nobody is required to come out to anyone. That is all person and up to you. Nobody could possibly make that decision for you.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

So I ended up meeting a guy on OkC who I really seem to be hitting it off with. Met him probably a week ago, we've been texting every day all day and have talked on the phone twice, 2+ hours each time. What I know as of right now is that I'm attracted to him as hell, and it really seems reciprocated. He's so articulate and knowledgeable, and confident but modest. His voice is so sexy. The way he carries himself suggests he probably knows what he's doing in bed. I don't believe in saying I would date someone this early on but he could DEFINITELY get it, which leads to my problem.

I was already horny before all this. Now I'm talking to someone whom I probably would have ended up sleeping with by now if I had the choice. =_= Patience is a good thing. I just don't have much. Maybe that's why this is happening and I should try to grow from it (ew.)


----------



## Scoobyscoob

angelfish said:


> I think it's each person's prerogative to chase and/or avoid whomever they want - regardless of whether that's because of orientation or whether they have pet birds or wear their hair lavender or absolutely anything under the sun. So I don't have any sort of issue with you not wanting to date bi females. You do you in that regard!
> 
> I also don't want to undercut the gravity of ending a marriage, because that is incredibly stressful to and devastating for both partners, though I do find it hard to imagine that being the partner to initiate separation or divorce because of an individual incompatibility such as a clarification of sexual orientation doesn't come with some weight of internal guilt and disappointment.
> 
> You mentioned individuals being peer pressured into non-hetero sexualities and how that's psychologically damaging... but it has always seemed to me like just growing up in the world generally is being submerged in a pool of peer pressure to be heterosexual. I absolutely don't feel like anyone should be pressured into being _any_ sexuality, but I think that it also can be a very complicated world for individuals who have to grapple with understanding _that_ they're different but not necessarily understanding _how_ they're different. That there tend to be far fewer examples - much less healthy, wholesome examples - of people of diverse orientations finding themselves and relating to others, as opposed to the millions of examples of heterosexual ways of being, doesn't help. I know that there are people out there who have had a very clear understanding of their sexual orientation ever since they could feel and conceptualize it, but for others it's a long, foggy, and even lonely path to come into understanding the fine delineations between who is attractive, who is interesting, who is exciting, who is healthy, who is acceptable, and who is someone that can make for a romantically-compatible, sexually-compatible, practically-compatible life partner.
> 
> So... my point basically being... that I think if we generally embrace different sexual orientations more, and offer more healthy examples of non-hetero individuals exploring, growing, and embracing their sexualities, that things will be better for everyone - including the potential partners of women who may at some point in their lives mis-identified as bisexual.


Good points. I don't explicitly have a problem with alternative gender identity, only that I've seen it used to twist a person's mind into believing something completely untrue. If someone not under duress or manipulation really does believe that their their gender isn't necessarily the sex that they were born into, I think that's fine.



Fischer said:


> @Scoobyscoob I completely agree that it has more to do with suppressing certain thoughts and feelings. Often times people tell young lgbt children that what they are doing, saying or feeling is wrong. I distinctly remember my best friend, who I looked up to, telling me that it was not normal that I wanted to be a girl and that I should never tell anyone.
> 
> So I pushed those feelings down as hard as I could for as long as I could. Which ended up being like 10 years
> 
> I know how it feels to want more than anything to just be “normal.” But sometimes your not normal to the average person and you just have to deal with it.


I see. Well it should be okay to be trans, but you'd also have the face the reality that many if not most people will judge you or see you in a different light for publicly saying that you are. Being trans is perfectly fine, but I would draw a fat red line short of conversion surgery, as that's the point where you're making a life choice that becomes irreversible.


----------



## Suntide

Scoobyscoob said:


> Being trans is perfectly fine, but I would draw a fat red line short of conversion surgery, as that's the point where you're making a life choice that becomes irreversible.


Do you mean this solely in the context of children transitioning, or does this include adults as well?


----------



## angelfish

Scoobyscoob said:


> Good points. I don't explicitly have a problem with alternative gender identity, only that I've seen it used to twist a person's mind into believing something completely untrue. If someone not under duress or manipulation really does believe that their their gender isn't necessarily the sex that they were born into, I think that's fine.


Ah, fair, I didn't even really consider the unique situation of trans individuals in my discussion. I was mostly just referring to non-heterosexual orientations. I'm a cis female so I don't have any personal insight into what it would be like to grapple with a different gender identity. All I know personally is it's pretty confusing to be a teen, handling the mess that is puberty to begin with, and on top of that developing fluttery feelings around someone who you're not "supposed" to have fluttery feelings around. Haha, I don't think I understood that the first time that happened it was just a generic crush until like 5 years later. Personally I ended up falling in love with a cis male, and during that time sexual attraction did develop too (I rarely feel sexual attraction to anyone), so as far as most people are aware I pass as "hetero". That's why I mentioned what I did about bi individuals in couples... people have definitely incorrectly assumed my orientation before, and it makes me wonder how many others are out there with diverse sexual orientations who, like me, appear a certain way from the outside but grapple with a lot of different - and often ambiguous - feelings underneath.



Fischer said:


> @angelfish you are not less than anyone for not coming out before you married. You should just be proud of who you are. Nobody is required to come out to anyone. That is all person and up to you. Nobody could possibly make that decision for you.


Thank you, that means a lot to me :hug:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Suntide said:


> Do you mean this solely in the context of children transitioning, or does this include adults as well?


I meant it for anyone considering conversion surgery as that's an irreversible procedure.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

angelfish said:


> Ah, fair, I didn't even really consider the unique situation of trans individuals in my discussion. I was mostly just referring to non-heterosexual orientations. I'm a cis female so I don't have any personal insight into what it would be like to grapple with a different gender identity. All I know personally is it's pretty confusing to be a teen, handling the mess that is puberty to begin with, and on top of that developing fluttery feelings around someone who you're not "supposed" to have fluttery feelings around. Haha, I don't think I understood that the first time that happened it was just a generic crush until like 5 years later. Personally I ended up falling in love with a cis male, and during that time sexual attraction did develop too (I rarely feel sexual attraction to anyone), so as far as most people are aware I pass as "hetero". That's why I mentioned what I did about bi individuals in couples... people have definitely incorrectly assumed my orientation before, and it makes me wonder how many others are out there with diverse sexual orientations who, like me, appear a certain way from the outside but grapple with a lot of different - and often ambiguous - feelings underneath.
> 
> Thank you, that means a lot to me :hug:


Yeah, I was referring to someone who would be pretty serious about physically changing their gender/sex. Being demi, pan or whatever else sexuality is harmless. Wanting a gender reassignment surgery is not though and doesn't address the underlying problem for such people, which is unhappiness with the way they are.

Yeah, I'm a cis guy and I'd really strongly prefer a cis woman. I guess I'm old enough to not wonder about or wanting to "explore my sexuality" as that's something that happens to teens. Imo, if a person hasn't figured out their feelings on their sexuality by the time they've reached adulthood, then they're not living enough life.

Hm, well I guess I have a simple view on sexuality, I believe that for people who were born into a binary sex, then they're either straight or they're not and only in pretty rare cases is someone really bi. I tend to believe in mostly binary sexual orientation and gender. There are people out there who believe in non-binary sex/gender orientation have some pretty whacko views and it's not a good idea to let that strange can of worms out.

Although again, what I was referring to aren't harmless alternative gender labels. I'm referring to views that can cause real harm to a person's life if they were to believe such falsehoods.


----------



## angelfish

@Scoobyscoob, 

I haven't really thought to question adults who decide to pursue surgery generally - since I take it that, as with most adults who make substantial life changes, the vast majority are doing so of their own volition. You are of course unquestionably right that it would cause someone real harm if they were under duress to undergo surgery. It's physical abuse and coercion if they are forced into it.

But... like @Suntide started to get into... gender dysphoria is on a different level than disliking oneself. That the individuals you have met aren't totally happy post-op - even if we assume all of them in retrospect would rather not have gone through surgery - doesn't necessarily mean that surgery itself is a wrong decision for everyone. It's already a well-acknowledged basic medical principle to start with the least invasive treatment possible; Standards of Care have been developed for health professionals to assist individuals in determining if surgery is a sound and reasonable choice for them.

When I consider the one trans individual I've known well IRL... he had a lot of difficulties in his past because of his gender dysphoria. He got teased so badly in school that he actually dropped out and his parents homeschooled him for years. He's just gotten his GED and I'm so proud of him. He's a unique kid, no question, but a good heart and reliable. He has described years of trying to force himself to be a "good" girl when he didn't feel like that was right inside, years of trying to express his masculinity in little ways while still mainly being a "good" girl, years of getting bullied because his peers could tell that he was clearly different than the norm and struggling with that, and then years isolated from normal socialization - that's so much emotional and psychological baggage. He is only recently - thanks to hormone replacement therapy (he is not interested in surgery) - even starting to have little bits of the opportunity that those of us who are cis have always had, the ability to freely express our gender identities and have them acknowledged, welcomed, and even appreciated by our peers. All those factors are echoed in common statistics for transgender populations - unfortunately his experience seems to be fairly standard. 

There is nothing about all of that hormones or a surgery can be a quick fix for... the only thing those interventions can do is address the gender dysphoria. They can't make up for a transgender individual never having been free to simply be comfortable being in their body and relating with others the way a cisgender individual can. And the interventions themselves can be quite stressful, even though they are eustress, positive stress. Waiting and watching as one's body adjusts to new hormone levels or suddenly having a huge amount of difference and physical trauma and discomfort from surgery are both major life changes and require a very weighty amount of learning and adaptation. I would almost find it difficult to believe that most post-op individuals _don't_ exhibit some unhappiness. But the question is whether or not the surgery makes life for them _better_, particularly as compared to hormone therapy or other interventions... Here is the most recent study I found, from 2018, but also a cautious reflection, penned in 2012 but I believe still applicable...



Anna Sandoiu said:


> Studies have shown that transgender people have, overall, a lower quality of life than the general population. High rates of depression, suicide attempts, and substance abuse have been documented among transgender individuals. For many transgender people, quality of life improves after they transition. Gender reassignment is often essential for their well-being, with better psychosocial functioning, more stable relationships, and higher levels of contentment and happiness being reported by men and women who have transitioned.
> 
> Now, researchers from Essen University Hospital in Germany have developed, for the first time, a specific quality of life questionnaire for trans people who have had gender reassignment surgery. The scientists — led by Dr. Jochen Hess — designed and validated the “Essen Transgender Quality of Life Inventory.” They used it to assess the quality of life and satisfaction of 156 people who had all undergone male-to-female gender reassignment surgery. Their findings were presented at the 33rd European Association of Urology conference, held in Copenhagen, Denmark.
> 
> *Gender surgery improves quality of life*
> 
> Dr. Hess and colleagues surveyed 156 people who had all had gender reassignment surgery 6.61 years prior to the study, on average. The survey included open-ended questions regarding the participants’ “general, optical, and functional contentedness” with the surgery. The participants were also asked about their psychosocial well-being and quality of life. The latter was assessed at two different points in time throughout the transition process.
> 
> Overall, 71 percent of the participants reported feeling very satisfied with the “optical and functional results” of the surgery, with 76.2 percent of the participants saying that they were able to achieve orgasms. Over 80 percent of the participants reported seeing themselves as female, and 16 percent said they felt “rather female.” The authors conclude: “We could detect a distinct improvement of general and trans-specific [quality of life] and psychosocial resources in our transgender cohort within [the] transition process. However,” they add, “transgender individuals have a lower [quality of life] and have less of at least some psychosocial resources compared to non-transgender individuals.” Dr. Hess continues, saying, “We found that around three quarters of patients showed a better quality of life after surgery.”
> 
> *Strengths and limitations of the study*
> 
> To the authors’ knowledge, this is the first study to have confirmed the psychosocial benefits of gender surgery in most people. However, the authors also note some limitations to their study. These include a high dropout rate (from a total of 610 people who underwent the surgery, only 156 were included in the study) and the fact that the data were collected from a single center.
> 
> “Nevertheless,” notes Dr. Hess, “we now have the first specific validated tool for measuring [quality of life] in transgender patients, we hope that this means that we can go forward to gather better information to help us improve treatment.” “It’s very important that we have good data on [quality of life] in transgender people,” he continues. “They generally [have] a worse [quality of life] than non-transgender population, with higher rates of stress and mental illness, so it’s good that surgery can change this, but also that we can now show that it has a positive effect.”
> 
> “Until now,” concludes Dr. Hess, “we have been using general methods to understand [the] quality of life in transgender individuals, but this new method means that we can address well-being in greater depth.”





Cecil Adams said:


> The surgery part is what makes some people recoil. They cite another condition listed in the DSM, body integrity identity disorder, characterized by the wish to have a part of your body amputated, typically the left arm or leg. You don’t see anybody claiming BIIDers are paragons of mental health and doctors should merrily saw away. But another way to look at it is that sex reassignment surgery or hormone treatment is more like a full-body tattoo. Would I do it? No, but I don’t much care if other people do.
> 
> The question is whether reassignment makes transsexuals happy. Most studies say yes, but that conclusion was questioned by the U.K. newspaper the Guardian in 2004. The paper commissioned the Aggressive Research Investigative Facility (ARIF) at the University of Birmingham to review the medical reports. ARIF’s conclusion: Most studies of SRS outcomes were fatally flawed, the major failing being that a huge percentage of SRS patients dropped out of sight.
> 
> For example, one study found that of 727 subjects who had undergone male-to-female SRS, 539 had a known address. Of the 417 who were still alive, 355 agreed to participate. Of the 232 who actually returned their forms, 86 percent rated their “happiness with result” at 8 or higher on a 10-point scale.
> 
> You can spin this any way you want. The responders are a pretty satisfied group, but what’s up with the nonresponders?
> 
> Some are surely dead. A large-scale 2011 study from the Netherlands found treated transsexuals had much higher than normal death rates due to suicide, drug abuse, AIDS, and so on. Then again, other studies have concluded that while post-ops have high suicide rates, pre-ops’ are even higher.
> 
> The subject deserves more investigation. If I were desperate enough to consider sex reassignment surgery seriously, I’d still want to be damn sure it would help.


Clearly, it is still a contentious area. But for now, as far as I can see, it is generally a choice that is checked and double-checked medically, and while it is still a risky decision, so too is remaining desperately dissociated in one's own body, and there is no clear indication that surgery _should_ be withheld from legally competent adults for any outstanding reason, certainly no moreso than Botox injection, breast augmentation, or extreme body modification. Of course, as you said, if someone is coerced into it, that's a crime. But I have found very little suggestion of prevalent concerns of that, even upon searching for it outright. My one prominent concern is for teenagers going into surgery - only 18 - but here (US) that's the legal age of majority. I think perhaps it would be wise to push that to 25, the age when brains have generally fully developed, but I think it might be hard to find legal precedent and support for that.

Moving along... regarding sexuality... I tend to agree that most individuals could be grouped into the binary - but - I also tend to take the Kinsey concept that sexuality is made of sliding scales rather than black-and-whites. I mean that in all the ways... a sliding scale of asexual to hypersexual, a sliding scale of heterosexual to homosexual, a sliding scale from only being attracted to one gender to being attracted to any genders. I did genuinely have a laugh when I read your mention of "pretty whacko views". As live-and-let-live as I try to be, I've certainly read some gender and sexuality content that has made me cringe and roll my eyes, too. Creative gender pronouns is where I usually lose it. But I also try to remind myself that maybe there are just some things that I have no idea about because I've never experienced them, and that doesn't mean they don't exist - including how it feels to be transgender, why surgery might be a direly important choice for someone who is, how someone might identify as male on Tuesday but female half of Thursday and neither next week, or all other sorts of things under the sun. Strange can of worms though it indeed may be, if that's how people really are inside, then the onus is on me to adapt to reality, not the other way around.

Finally, I actually have to thank you, because you helped me come to terms with something regarding myself that has been weighing on me for a few years now. I reiterated what you said regarding life experience and sexuality to my husband, describing to him that I felt internally conflicted because I felt that I had pursued life quite fully, but that sex has rarely been appealing to me (aside from with him), and it didn't seem like I made a wrong decision by not getting into bed with people I wasn't sexually attracted to just to "test out" my sexuality. We talked and eventually he remarked that he identifies as heterosexual but that doesn't mean he couldn't find himself attracted to a man in the future someday. And that was like a Zen koan to me; I just suddenly realized that I didn't have to capture all the nuances that might ever exist in my life to be truthful about my self and my orientation. Even though I think there is a wide and varied gradient of sexualities, there is something to be said for simplicity, too.


----------



## Suntide

Scoobyscoob said:


> I meant it for anyone considering conversion surgery as that's an irreversible procedure.


I can understand the hesitation with children, but what's wrong with a fully grown, independent adult deciding to have gender reassignment surgery? It's hardly the only irreversible change one can make as an adult, and the only people who would get that far into the transition process are people who are serious about it, since there are so many legal and medical hurdles to jump over first (letters from therapists, primary care doctors, legal papers to file, etc). Gender reassignment surgery is critical to the wellbeing of trans people. Sure, electing to have the surgery may be a choice, but having gender dysphoria is not a choice (or else no one would choose to have it). According to the DSM V, transition, including gender reassignment surgery, is the method that has been deemed to work for alleviating gender dysphoria.

I, myself, started hormone replacement therapy just over three years ago. Some of the changes would be reversible if I stopped now, and some would not. I don't regret my decision and don't plan to stop, but even if I did, that decision is my own, and I don't need anyone else telling me what I am and am not allowed to do with my body, regardless of whether they think it's a good decision or not, and regardless of their well intentions. It should be the same for all other adults and their bodies, trans or not.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Suntide said:


> I can understand the hesitation with children, but what's wrong with a fully grown, independent adult deciding to have gender reassignment surgery? It's hardly the only irreversible change one can make as an adult, and the only people who would get that far into the transition process are people who are serious about it, since there are so many legal and medical hurdles to jump over first (letters from therapists, primary care doctors, legal papers to file, etc). Gender reassignment surgery is critical to the wellbeing of trans people. Sure, electing to have the surgery may be a choice, but having gender dysphoria is not a choice (or else no one would choose to have it). According to the DSM V, transition, including gender reassignment surgery, is the method that has been deemed to work for alleviating gender dysphoria.
> 
> I, myself, started hormone replacement therapy just over three years ago. Some of the changes would be reversible if I stopped now, and some would not. I don't regret my decision and don't plan to stop, but even if I did, that decision is my own, and I don't need anyone else telling me what I am and am not allowed to do with my body, regardless of whether they think it's a good decision or not, and regardless of their well intentions. It should be the same for all other adults and their bodies, trans or not.


Well first off, only a very small fraction of trans people want to go through with a gender reassignment surgery. I've actually met several people, mostly in Europe/UK who were in various stages of transitioning and I have yet to meet one person who was completely happy with their life post-op. Most often end up wishing that they hadn't gone through with the procedure. So that suggests to me that the problem is psychological, not physical and thus surgery should be discouraged in favor of other treatments.

I see. Well what I was saying wasn't a dig at you, but my opinion on sex change surgeries specifically.


----------



## Wisteria

Scoobyscoob said:


> I meant it for anyone considering conversion surgery as that's an irreversible procedure.


Maybe you should ask trans if any of them regret their surgery or not. I have never seen one that does regret it.


----------



## Wisteria

Off topic but me and my bf were shopping for household things on etsy and the contrast of our searches started to become apparent He ended up looking at expensive china plates and garden ornaments then I asked him what he thought about this buttplug because it was funny :kitteh: 
He very much liked the buttplug and other things i showed him


----------



## acitu19

I eat pineapple and drink pineapple juice! and the sperm turns out to taste the same!


----------



## acitu19

and you can also drink a lot of kefir and dairy products so that there is more at the output of the product!))


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I'm a 42 yo virgin. I've never been in a relationship until I met my dear lady friend at age 40. We're an ldr, and we've only met each other in person once for a weekend. We felt a good emotional connection. She's 20 years older than me and I'm the first man she ever felt comfortable enough to fall asleep in the arms of. But sexually we felt awkward and put on the spot that weekend, and we never did it. But we do feel a physical connection and we do often talk sex on the phone. Next time...next time.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

The more partners a guy I'm interested in has, the more attracted I find myself to them. I've figured out the reason is that I'm afraid of them blowing sex out of proportion, and if they've had multiple partners, I assume they have an understanding of how sex doesn't make a relationship. I assume they won't cling to me just because we had sex. Which ultimately makes me less afraid to interact with them. 

I slept with a guy a few years back 3 or 4 times after which he proceeded to say he had feelings for me. But we'd never hung out outside of bed; we just hooked up whenever we were at the same parties. And I learned later from other friends that he had a history of telling girls he liked them immediately after sleeping with them. 

It's just conflicting because on the one hand, I like to feel needed. But I think I only like to feel needed by someone who doesn't expect that from me right off the bat.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Cthulhu And Coffee said:


> The more partners a guy I'm interested in has, the more attracted I find myself to them. I've figured out the reason is that I'm afraid of them blowing sex out of proportion, and if they've had multiple partners, I assume they have an understanding of how sex doesn't make a relationship. I assume they won't cling to me just because we had sex. Which ultimately makes me less afraid to interact with them.
> 
> I slept with a guy a few years back 3 or 4 times after which he proceeded to say he had feelings for me. But we'd never hung out outside of bed; we just hooked up whenever we were at the same parties. And I learned later from other friends that he had a history of telling girls he liked them immediately after sleeping with them.
> 
> It's just conflicting because on the one hand, I like to feel needed. But I think I only like to feel needed by someone who doesn't expect that from me right off the bat.


No, that's not me. Don't get me wrong, I'm 42, and the first time will be a big deal. But my ldr woman and I have already known and loved each other as friends just as much as lovers for a while now. We talk sex on the phone sometimes, but in all honesty she gets hornier than I do. Before I met her I was basically in shrugging acceptance that maybe I'll never have a woman, and maybe I'll never do it, because I realized there's much worse things that could happen to me. I was 40, and I had outgrown my desperation for several years by then.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

...and please don't assume I'm trying to get a pity f***. Lol! I blew up online at a woman once for that. I hate negative incorrect assumptions about me.


----------



## Fennel

@*Ock* - yes, it is more okay for women to hit on each other than men to hit on them. Same goes with women hitting on men. That is potentially dangerous. Sex can ruin a friendship. It could ruin a relationship. It's more of a subconscious self-preservation thing than an attack on males or you personally. So don't take it too seriously. I think how you framed that incident was way off, sorry.

@*Cthulhu And Coffee* - Innocent flirting?  I don't do innocent flirting haha. I meant what I said, take it or leave it. Then again, I won't push it, and it won't lead to anything serious even if I did, so it's "innocent" enough.

There are people, very few, who I am seriously attracted to, that my feelings could very well turn very very sexual and very very predatory. That's because the attraction is not just physical or personality, but so much more than that. I generally give those people a fair warning so that I don't go too far, and try to control and refine my thoughts about them. Is it love? No, it's something more basic, less lofty.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

But you do realize that if she would've just TALKED to me and said "No." I would've been completely okay with that. Just saying. Someone else I explained that story to completely misunderstood that once, and I was like *facepalm* .


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Another thing is that if the "issue" was that she was my friend, to me that was actually a good reason to choose her because I personally don't believe in screwing people I barely know. And as far as I could tell I was NEVER gonna have a proper gf. I mean we're talking 40 years old.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

But I'll just say it. I don't think I was "way off". We just have different morals. You think its better to f*** someone you just barely met than a friend for whom you have some history and connection. I think just the opposite. Not sorry.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

My gf and I started out as friends, and we still are.  I'm not gonna ever use her just for sex.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

@Fennel -- I wasn't referring to your post, sorry if it seemed that way. I strictly meant when I go out.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

About the most outrageous thing I did sexually is play footsie with my first cousin when I was 17. It was at my grandparents' anniversary. She was so distracted and turned on at one point that she completely missed her coffee mug when she was pouring coffee. I'm a virgin, so that's as outrageous as my history gets. 

But on another note: I'm so glad that I'm finally at a point in my life that I pretty much exclusively fantasize about grown women, especially my gf; not men, and not underage teenage girls. I admit I fantasized about those things sometimes even into my 30's, and I'm 42 now. Maybe its a combination of the facts that I'm more mature and my sex drive isn't what it was. I never would've actually touched an underage girl though; it was just fantasies. So sue me.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I had the pleasure of being able to tell this guy I'm planning to meet with in a couple weeks that my STD tests came back negative. I'm happy but, I'm really reckless. My ex and I never used protection -- I thankfully never got pregnant by him pulling out -- but I didn't think, until after the relationship, about how the girl he'd dated before me did heroine and possibly could have caught something even just through the needles. In regards to any other women he'd ever gotten with, I'd just assumed that he had gotten tested before pursuing me as long as he had up until we finally had sex. Looking back now, he probably didn't.

I really don't know how I've gotten lucky for so long =_= thanks, universe, I guess.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Just had to share that my HPV -- the only thing I had left to worry about -- is completely GONE. I am overjoyed. I thought I'd have that shit forever. I feel like a new person who was given a second chance.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I met up with the guy yesterday, and we did end up fucking, and the whole thing was awesome (not just the sex part.) 

But I'm feeling some unease that has nothing to do with him. He was great, just in general. I feel like I'm just so anxious that instead of being able to bask in that and be happy, I'm way too worried about other shit: 

(1) firstly, I was too freaked out about how strange it felt to be meeting up with someone I'd been talking to for a month online in person. I feel like I was partly so focused on not being awkward that I couldn't fully be in the moment/focus on the connection. Which leads me to..

(2) What if I can't get over this feeling and it impacts us later on?

I should and will tell him this. I was definitely physically comfortable and I didn't hold back anything. I just don't want him to take my nervousness as me not liking him, when I know I'm just scared and can't think properly.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Just discovered that when my gf finally visits I'm gonna have to pay extra attention to my feet. She likes feet and wants to suck on my toes. That's the first time I've known a woman to feel that way. I've only heard about lots of men with foot fetishes. Of course she knows I'm a leg man. Not much into feet myself. She has nice legs too.


----------



## Wisteria

People: Use naked women to sell mags and entertainment, make women look sexualised in art and media, watch porn fixated on women, generally uses them as spectacles
Also people: "That girl is wearing revealing clothing and had sex with more than one person, she's such a slut"


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Wisteria said:


> People: Use naked women to sell mags and entertainment, make women look sexualised in art and media, watch porn fixated on women, generally uses them as spectacles
> Also people: "That girl is wearing revealing clothing and had sex with more than one person, she's such a slut"


Its ridiculous when its 95 degrees outside and a woman gets shamed for wearing revealing clothing. Maybe she just wants to be comfortable in the heat. Duh.


----------



## Wisteria

Ock said:


> Its ridiculous when its 95 degrees outside and a woman gets shamed for wearing revealing clothing. Maybe she just wants to be comfortable in the heat. Duh.


Exactly, I legit feel self conscious about wearing shorts or a tank top during summer because I seem to either get creeps peering at me or get dirty looks, so I have to sweat under my jacket instead


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Wisteria said:


> Exactly, I legit feel self conscious about wearing shorts or a tank top during summer because I seem to either get creeps peering at me or get dirty looks, so I have to sweat under my jacket instead


You shouldn't sweat under your jacket. Fuck those people. But I'd feel really bad if you got hounded by horny and desperate men. It must really suck to be a woman in ways, and I feel bad. Been drinking. teehee Sorry.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I might see my lady soon.  A couple friends and I are probably gonna hit up some dispensaries in the neighboring legal state that she lives in, then we could bring her back home with us.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

We hung out yesterday, and he surprised me by having bought us a hotel room. We proceeded to have sex that was better than I had ever thought imaginable. I don't even wanna go into detail because I guess I like feeling like it's just for me. But I will say that in the midst, I asked him to record some of it; something I thought I would never do. He introduced me to new things that will probably be permanently stuck in my brain. Just fucking amazing. I told him outright that I almost felt like I hadn't deserved that. XDDD


----------



## JaxonLoton

everyone has the right to choose and should be free


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

At this juncture in my life my lady is the only person I have a desire to have sex with. I know that sounds corny, doesn't it? My porn is browsing at tobacco pipes online. They give me a big woody, figuratively speaking.


----------



## goldthysanura

I've been talking with someone online for a couple of weeks now. We have really good chemistry and even though we can't meet in person, we both have strong imaginations which is fun. I've never been able to talk about my fantasies so openly with someone I'm attracted to who's into a lot of the same things as me.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

sweetINTJ said:


> I feel deeply sexually frustrated. I'm 30 and have never had good sex. I just had sex with two men, and I wasn't really interested in them.
> I decided to only have sex again with someone that truly interests me, but that happens so rarely. And when it happens, it seems like it isn't mutual.
> I'm afraid I'm losing my young years, but there's nothing I can do about it.


I'm 42 and I've never had _sex_ , let alone _good sex_ . But I still don't feel sorry for myself. I've learned that sex is not a necessity and there's much worse things that could happen to me than never having sex.


----------



## sweetINTJ

Ock said:


> I'm 42 and I've never had _sex_ , let alone _good sex_ . But I still don't feel sorry for myself*. *I've learned that sex is not a necessity and* there's much worse things that could happen to me than never having sex.*


Hah! That I deff know.
But this is _Sexual Confession Time_


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

I wish sex could be a little more simple. My body is more in tune with my mind than my actual mind is, and it causes some really frustrating issues for me. Fortunately when I was seeing the doctor, she said that it took about 2 years with her husband for sex to not be painful anymore. I felt a bit encouraged by that. I just feel so sad and disconnected from him and myself when my body doesn't perform well. I get into mini-depressive spells where he almost seems like a stranger to me. He says he won't give up on me, but I would have by now.


----------



## B3LIAL

I confess that I'm probably never going to get into a relationship or have sex because I really just don't want to be close to anyone.


----------



## bucolic

B3LIAL said:


> I confess that I'm probably never going to get into a relationship or have sex because I really just don't want to be close to anyone.


Sorry to hear you're feeling that way. Best advice I can give is to remove the pressure from yourself and focus on non-romantic bonds with people. Something could happen when you least expect it. Cliché advice, I'm sure but maybe consider it.

I found my previous SO when we were both least expecting it. Great, amazing relationship. I'm sort of in a similar place to you. I don't want to be close with anyone. I have a very consistent desire for sex, but after my previous relationship the desire to form close bonds just isn't there. Wish it was though.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Maybe not everyone needs a SO. One thing that really annoys me as a single person is when friends approach my singleness by trying to hook me up with just some random chick that happens to be single too. Its like all the thought they put into it is "He's single. She's single. Therefore they'd be great together." I mean wtf? I don't wanna be hooked up with just any random chick. And I hate to say it, but the vast majority of women fall under the category of "just some random chick" imo. I'd like to have a SO, but I don't need one. I'd usually just rather stay single.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I'd be willing to be with my ex again if she lived close by, but she's too far away, and I'm not gonna do this ldr shit any more.


----------



## APBReloaded

My only two relationships have been long distance. I've tried to approach women in person in a friendly manner, as well as reconnect with old school friends, but nothing works out.

This is a strange world. People automatically presume I must have an ulterior motive for everything, and it makes me mad.


----------



## Wisteria

I think the term you guys are missing is Asexuality


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Wisteria said:


> I think the term you guys are missing is Asexuality


What? Who's asexual here? I know I'm not.


----------



## BigApplePi

I confessed on another thread and seek help:
 #11,373


----------



## Bellerixx

I learned that Guy w narcisstic traits could possibly occuring the abusive relationship.
At least that's what I've heard.

Idk what am I talking about


----------



## Wisteria

I honestly have this aversion to how male sexuality works. It makes sense biologically but it seems like they are designed to find something super hot for a few seconds, they get off to it then as soon as they climax they don't give a fuck about it anymore. Then the next time they get horny they find something new to get off to or find a new woman, then the cycle continues. To a lot of men I've been nothing more than a temporary pleasure, not any different from a porn tape. Men only stop acting this way if they fall for the woman (or man). It just makes me feel things that this is what men are like and i have no choice but to be explicitly attracted to them. I hate the idea that a person is a temporary pleasure when it comes to sex. 

I wish i wasn't bothered by it, I wish i didn't care. I don't even need to be worried about it really. I kind of relate to demi-sexuality so that combined with being a woman just creates a lot of conflicting feelings when it comes to men's sexuality. I have to deal with the fact that my partners sexuality is typically hetero male too which feels awkward to me, it keeps creating anxieties. My partner getting bored of me sexually and using porn when i'm not around is one of my biggest relationship fears. I want to be in a relationship, but i also want these anxieties to stop.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Physically women are hot. But they're human beings. I sometimes have physical type fantasies, but I separate fantasy from reality for the sake of myself and the women involved. That's why I never get laid, and its worth it.


----------



## NipNip

Ock said:


> I sometimes have physical type fantasies, but I separate fantasy from reality for the sake of myself and the women involved. That's why I never get laid, and its worth it.


Really, it's your *choice*?

Okay.


----------



## Spacenik

Wisteria said:


> I honestly have this aversion to how male sexuality works. It makes sense biologically but it seems like they are designed to find something super hot for a few seconds, they get off to it then as soon as they climax they don't give a fuck about it anymore. Then the next time they get horny they find something new to get off to or find a new woman, then the cycle continues. To a lot of men I've been nothing more than a temporary pleasure, not any different from a porn tape. Men only stop acting this way if they fall for the woman (or man). It just makes me feel things that this is what men are like and i have no choice but to be explicitly attracted to them. I hate the idea that a person is a temporary pleasure when it comes to sex.


I am male, and can relate to this. I always cringed when other men bragged about their attractions. And I am still often ashamed of my own attractions.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

NipNip said:


> Really, it's your *choice*?
> 
> Okay.


Am I supposed to disregard all the feelings and baggage of other human beings, as well as my own freedom and self-respect just to play a fuckin' game to get in women's pants? Because that's what I'd have to do. That whole thinking is how we end up with so many angry incels that hate women. I don't expect to get laid. But if I do get laid its only because her and I are completely compatible, and we both add to each other's lives more than we take away from them. Society tells us that men have to get laid to confirm our manhood. But I think more freely, whether by choice or by default, than society in general does.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

NipNip said:


> Really, it's your *choice*?
> 
> Okay.


Its my choice not to _stress_ about getting laid.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

NipNip said:


> Really, it's your *choice*?
> 
> Okay.


You also don't know how much its bothered me when I was younger. I had to change my whole outlook and approach to maintain my own sanity and also continue seeing women as human beings.


----------



## Spacenik

Ock said:


> Am I supposed to disregard all the feelings and baggage of other human beings, as well as my own freedom and self-respect just to play a fuckin' game to get in women's pants? Because that's what I'd have to do. That whole thinking is how we end up with so many angry incels that hate women. I don't expect to get laid. But if I do get laid its only because her and I are completely compatible, and we both add to each other's lives more than we take away from them. Society tells us that men have to get laid to confirm our manhood. But I think more freely, whether by choice or by default, than society in general does.


The Dalai Lama agrees:




__





Dalai Lama: Sex spells trouble | News24


Exiled Tibetan leader the Dalai Lama says that sex spells fleeting satisfaction and trouble later while chastity offered a better life and more freedom .




www.news24.com


----------



## APBReloaded

I also don't stress about getting laid, but I do lament that I've been a dickhead in the past and ruined a really good opportunity. When I first came here I was in a "it's women's fault, women suck" but a year and a half later, I'm doing better. Now it's my own personal choice that I don't get laid, and I still maintain a very powerful attraction to my ex.


----------



## Bellerixx

I hate when you want to be alone, people ask sh!t xD.
Plus, learning to use less of feelings when talking as I could. noone even respect about hard it is to try to be friendly anyway

edited : Nope I changed my mind.


----------



## B3LIAL

I, for some reason, have weird boundaries/no boundaries at all sometimes when it comes to women touching me/touching my stuff without permission in an inappropriate way.

I sat next to a girl at work who used to touch my stuff all the time without asking and get in my personal space and I liked it. 

It gives me a weird mix of calmness, asmr and a boner rofl.

I'll probably end up getting involved with a proper Psycho in the end or a stalker.


----------



## Roslyn

When Covid-19 ends, I'm getting laid. This is a long dry spell.


----------



## Meliodas

Does anyone here have a sexual fetish that defies rational explanation, and yet you cannot get enough of?

For some reason that evades me, I am strongly attracted to women with pubic hair - the more extensive, the merrier. The evolutionary psychologist in me would argue that this is because body hair is a sign of sexual maturity, much like large, fleshy jubblies. The Freudian, by contrast, would argue that this signifies an unhealthy attachment to a dominant maternal figure, a subconscious yearning to be free of adult responsibilities and return to the womb. Neither explanation fully satisfies me, so I guess I'll just have to live with it and jerk off to vintage porn.


----------



## pwowq

The occasional ED isn't that fun. It's an hint something is wrong.. I might want to have sex but the mind or body thinks "No, you're too damn upset/tired/stressed/full/drunk/thirsty/aching/numb/nervous/anxious/laid back/fine/absent/hyped/distracted/focused/thoughtful/cuddly".


----------



## Crowbo

It would feel so damn nice to have my cock sandwiched between a soft, bubbly, and voluptuous pair of ass cheeks one of these days.


----------



## Bellerixx

.


----------



## UraniaIsis

Not that I would advise this, but having a bullet vibrator up against the "man in the boat" at full speed while trying to maintain concentration while driving is a fun exercise in willpower. Never been so proud of my Ti-Se...until I reached a rest stop.


----------



## Wisteria

pwowq said:


> The occasional ED isn't that fun. It's an hint something is wrong.. I might want to have sex but the mind or body thinks "No, you're too damn upset/tired/stressed/full/drunk/thirsty/aching/numb/nervous/anxious/laid back/fine/absent/hyped/distracted/focused/thoughtful/cuddly".


sometimes we're just not in the mood for sex, or the body and mind don't want to cooperate. ED shouldn't be a term used if it's just occasional and linked to your mood. It also might be a part of getting older maybe. even if i want to have sexy times with my partner (or alone) it can sometimes take a while to reach orgasm because my body is not feeling it.


----------



## Bellerixx

I'm in fact love sarcasm even though it hurts me a little, but I get used to it


----------



## Wisteria

Bellerixx said:


> I'm in fact love sarcasm even though it hurts me a little, but I get used to it


What does that have to do with sex :thonk:


----------



## Bellerixx

Wisteria said:


> What does that have to do with sex :thonk:


uuh, idk? I'm a frickface sorry


----------



## Sentimentality

Funny and interesting how telling a woman she has a big butt was bad back then but is a huge compliment now. What's even more interesting, is that I've observed this preference change within myself too. I used to like the "pure" look of thinner women. But after my experiences with women who have that aesthetic, I fantasize how much more enjoyable sex would be with women who are a bit more curvy.


* *


















* *


----------



## Wisteria

Yessss objectifying women


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Wisteria said:


> Yessss objectifying women


Well it is a sexual confession thread, and women are free to objectify men here as well.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I just hope that if I get the opportunity for sex that my bodily functions work. My sex drive isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I was once hot shit to most women that set their eyes on me. Now I just look doable to women that can dig chubby men with big beards. But I'm a happier person now.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Sentimentality said:


> Funny and interesting how telling a woman she has a big butt was bad back then but is a huge compliment now. What's even more interesting, is that I've observed this preference change within myself too. I used to like the "pure" look of thinner women. But after my experiences with women who have that aesthetic, I fantasize how much more enjoyable sex would be with women who are a bit more curvy.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *


I wouldn't be too picky about a woman as long as I can feel attracted to her, and there's a lot more to the woman than her body.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Ock said:


> I wouldn't be too picky about a woman as long as I can feel attracted to her, and there's a lot more to the woman than her body.


But there's still gonna be women that I can only be friends with because I find them completely physically unattractive.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Ock said:


> But there's still gonna be women that I can only be friends with because I find them completely physically unattractive.


It recently came out into the open that a lady friend and I are not attracted to each other. So that set the tone for us being better friends.


----------



## Sentimentality

Meliodas said:


> Does anyone here have a sexual fetish that defies rational explanation, and yet you cannot get enough of?
> 
> For some reason that evades me, I am strongly attracted to women with pubic hair - the more extensive, the merrier. The evolutionary psychologist in me would argue that this is because body hair is a sign of sexual maturity, much like large, fleshy jubblies. The Freudian, by contrast, would argue that this signifies an unhealthy attachment to a dominant maternal figure, a subconscious yearning to be free of adult responsibilities and return to the womb. Neither explanation fully satisfies me, so I guess I'll just have to live with it and jerk off to vintage porn.


One could argue that pubic hair is natural and that the preference for smooth pussies is the "fetish". But the evolutionary psychologist could make a similar argument that lack of body hair is associated with youth and by extension fertility (Hence the reason why men might generally prefer shaven pussies over hairy ones. Men are also visually orientated and the lack of hair makes it easier to assess a woman's fertility by getting a better view at her genitalia).

Statistics that would back this up are the fact that men generally find women around 19-mid twenties to be the most physically attractive (which hints at a preference for youth, not so much maturity). There's of course also the cultural aspect to this and the personality aspect.

Is there anything interestingly different about vintage porn as opposed to today's? Is there differences in what the camera is focused on? The women's reactions? etc.?


----------



## bananadumpling

I used to think sex only happened when you were married and wanted a child.

I never ever thought people masturbated or had sex to feel good, not until I was 16/17.


----------



## ivegotthemunchies

This week my pussy and my butthole bled due to hundreds and thousands of orgasms


----------



## Spacecabinet

I'm asserting my dominance here too, I'm asexual B)


----------



## the gray man

I just keep cumming too soon...


----------



## zozur

Delete please


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I'm usually not overly impressed by random pics of "hot" women, but somehow this is the most beautiful random pic of a woman I've seen in a long time.


----------



## impulsenine

I love licking the pussy a lot more than penetrating her. Seeing how she can't stand in the same place and keeps moving because of pleasure...that's utterly satisfying for my mind.
I can have an wonderful orgasm just by giving pleasure that way and receving only a little bit of it in return.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Wisteria

People say that masturbating once a day is unhealthy and i actually used to do that. I don't see how its unhealthy at all, as there is so many benefits to it such as relieving stress and anxiety and also helping with insomnia. It is beyond me why this is considered excessive but its become the norm to watch porn or have sex after drinking alcohol. This is what actually is unhealthy when it comes to sex life imo, as too much porn is never healthy and lots of casual sex increases risk of STDs. I never did any of that, i simply did it at night to help me fall asleep and relax my body in general. I dont think people should be judged by how often they go solo a day or week, and i also don't understand why porn use and things like that is the thing that is not a concern. It's hypocritical and it makes no sense. 
Here is the benefits, compared to the alternative ways to pleasure yourself sexually:


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Lately I've had a difficult time with masturbation. I start doing it, then get soft, then end up giving up. But then I've frequently been having wet dreams now at age 42. Its as if I need real human contact. I seemingly have real human contact when I'm dreaming. Yesterday I was at my friend's parents' house. His mom was wearing pants, but at one point she accidently brushed up the back of her thigh and calf to my shin and knee. I had to keep myself in check a little. But maybe that's because it was real physical contact.


----------



## theablekingathelstan

I find Kate Mulgrew hot.
And Oprah Winfrey.
And the First Minister of Scotland.

i guess I like women with strong minds and intellects.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## theablekingathelstan

yeaaahhh....
just my opinion you racist ass.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

theablekingathelstan said:


> yeaaahhh....
> just my opinion you racist ass.


I am the racist ass??


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

...


----------



## Behnam Agahi

Mystic MagentaRose said:


> ...


...


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

Behnam Agahi said:


> Sorry but people might get offended by your self righteous thoughts. People who deserve to see you as you lose yourself? What the hell? you are talking like some people deserve to see you as a whore while others don't. People don't need to see you lose yourself or want to see that either, it's just about the definition of interaction and sex, I can't stand self righteous people, be it in sexual life or everyday life, there is no difference.


I can understand you getting upset by my post, this isn't against anyone, I just didn't want to go into full detail about my situation. I'm a rape victim and it's been hard for me to have sex at all. Maybe this wasn't the place to write this. I didn't mean any of those things but coming from a rape victim it's very hard to have sex, let alone think about it. This is why I haven't had sex in so long...


----------



## Behnam Agahi

Mystic MagentaRose said:


> I can understand you getting upset by my post, this isn't against anyone, I just didn't want to go into full detail about my situation. I'm a rape victim and it's been hard for me to have sex at all. Maybe this wasn't the place to write this. I didn't mean any of those things but coming from a rape victim it's very hard to have sex, let alone think about it. This is why I haven't had sex in so long...


I didn't get upset by your post, I'm sorry because I talked rudely in return. I have nothing to say, because I can't understand your situation as I'm not you.
I can only wish you good luck and hope that you get past all of the obstacles in your life including this.
I also edited my reply, so I leave it to you, I have no problem speaking about lots of things but this is not my post or situation. If you edit this one too, I will also edit this reply.


----------



## mino

Dr Whoresy said:


> Sounds fun. I think I'm 100% an exhibitionist. I've posted nude pictures on the internet before. On reddit. If there was a nudes thread on PC, I'd post here too.
> 
> I think it goes with my Big 5 SLOAN typing as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


Not gonna lie, I could tell. Call it “intuition”


----------



## blossomier

minogue said:


> WAIT WHAT THE HECK - I POSTED THIS BEFORE AND JUST NOW I FIND T H I S











#triggered

That's kind of true... I mean, my current boyfriend is 3 months younger than me but it feels different. I've always pictured myself with someone older (in my mind I always wanted someone exactly a year older. Growing up I wanted someone 3 or 4 years older. I don't even know why lol. But having a huge age difference like 8+ years is kind of weird for me... huh)


----------



## mino

blossomier said:


> View attachment 873819
> 
> #triggered
> 
> That's kind of true... I mean, my current boyfriend is 3 months younger than me but it feels different. I've always pictured myself with someone older (in my mind I always wanted someone exactly a year older. Growing up I wanted someone 3 or 4 years older. I don't even know why lol. But having a huge age difference like 8+ years is kind of weird for me... huh)


I mean, that’s not even bad in comparison to some of the crazies that exist these days. There’s some obscure stuff that even the most daring of individuals don’t even think about doing


----------



## Dr Whoresy

minogue said:


> Not gonna lie, I could tell. Call it “intuition”


I think I made it incredibly obvious 

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## mino

Dr Whoresy said:


> I think I made it incredibly obvious
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


Yes, yes you did. _Especially_ since you’re now committed to regularly kink-shaming yourself on a public platform.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

minogue said:


> Yes, yes you did. _Especially_ since you’re now committed to regularly kink-shaming yourself on a public platform.


Wait when did I kink shame myself? What if my kink is kinkshaming myself? 

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## mino

Dr Whoresy said:


> Wait when did I kink shame myself? What if my kink is kinkshaming myself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


In a way - by continually confessing your kinks in a public manner - you’re getting aroused by the exposure and potential backlash you could receive. You also, deep down, kind of want your kinks to be reaffirmed and taken advantage of


----------



## blossomier

minogue said:


> I mean, that’s not even bad in comparison to some of the crazies that exist these days. There’s some obscure stuff that even the most daring of individuals don’t even think about doing











that is... *really* specific LOL



Dr Whoresy said:


> Wait when did I kink shame myself? What if my kink is kinkshaming myself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


Kinkception.


----------



## mino

> Kinkception.


Kinkification


----------



## mino

blossomier said:


> View attachment 873821
> 
> that is... *really* specific LOL


That’s arguably better than the “watching incest” one


----------



## Dr Whoresy

minogue said:


> In a way - by continually confessing your kinks in a public manner - you’re getting aroused by the exposure and potential backlash you could receive. You also, deep down, kind of want your kinks to be reaffirmed and taken advantage of


I wonder what other kinks I can confess to...I work out so that I look good but I do cardio so that on the slim chance I have sex, I don't get out of breath quickly

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## mino

Dr Whoresy said:


> I wonder what other kinks I can confess to...I work out so that I look good but I do cardio so that on the slim chance I have sex, I don't get out of breath quickly
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


That is not surprising in the slightest

It’s basically making sure that you’ll receive praise for such effort, right? Praise kink?


----------



## Dr Whoresy

minogue said:


> That is not surprising in the slightest
> 
> It’s basically making sure that you’ll receive praise for such effort, right? Praise kink?


Yes. I like being loved supported and praised...what a strange kink, eh? 

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

I notice that I'm more likely to be horny when I've built up a lot of excess stress from academia. Specifically, having to take online classes all year. But I guess that's only natural.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

She's 20 years older than me, and I really don't care.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> I notice that I'm more likely to be horny when I've built up a lot of excess stress from academia. Specifically, having to take online classes all year. But I guess that's only natural.


This makes perfect sense though


----------



## TranquilMindGun

Whenever I've been in exclusive relationships, sometimes during sex, I imagine I am someone else that they are fucking. It simultaneously turns me on, and pisses me the fuck off. Meh.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

The girl I was most recently with sexually posted some of the pictures on her social media account(which doesn't at all bother me, in fact it's a bit of a turn on knowing she enjoyed it enough to post the pictures on her social media account...it's not like our faces were visible and it's not like she didn't send me copies of the photos and I didn't show a few of my close friends) with a cute caption and to be honest, I miss her alot. It was a one time thing but she was the most sensual person I've ever been with...maybe because she's an INFJ...Just a wonderful person.


----------



## Rift

I seem to alternate between nightmares and erotic dreams. I'd rather the nightmares. . . at least I'm less inclined to wake up from them or have to deal with the residual results.


----------



## impulsenine

Rift said:


> I seem to alternate between nightmares and erotic dreams. I'd rather the nightmares. . . at least I'm less inclined to wake up from them or have to deal with the residual results.


Have you never mixed them? Nightmare + erotic dreams? Why do we have to limit ourselves?


----------



## Behnam Agahi

To be honest, I was an animal at some point in my life. I even invented my own tricks like acting like a virgin towards a virgin girl will improve your chances of getting laid during the first days.
But at some point I just changed. I don't know why, but these days I really don't know what I want from anyone, even myself 🙄
Though the acting part still remains with me, but I only do it for fun not for tricking the girls to get laid 😂 Acting is always fun, be it playing the scoundrelous predator or the innocent virgin... (I somehow hate myself for that though ☹)


----------



## NipNip

Been in for so long I'm turned on simply by the _look _of a lady. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I don't wanna be a woman, but I wish I could just once experience a female orgasm from the female's standpoint.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Ock said:


> I don't wanna be a woman, but I wish I could just once experience a female orgasm from the female's standpoint.


Yeah, I'd want to see what it was like to have a vagina during sex but I definitely don't want to be a woman.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

My sex drive is already super high but I wish I would still be hornier...why? No idea.


----------



## Hexigoon

This music makes me horny, would fuck to it.





(flashy visuals warning)


Actually on that note, I need to make a good little playlist for sex. This would be one of the last songs on it as it feels like something that would be closer to the climax stage, I need some more soothing sensual music to play for the beginning before it transitions into heavier stuff.


----------



## WickerDeer

I'm really irritated with my lack of sleep this week--I read that climaxes are supposed to produce a chemical that sort of makes people tired.

I orgasmed at least four times last night and I still stayed up the entire night and cannot fall asleep--I think I'm broken.


I read that partner sex causes more shut-down hormones to release, but it's been since 2011. I think I'm finally going insane. lol But I guess if insomnia was that easy to cure, most people wouldn't suffer from it.

This article says orgasms cure insomnia. It's from a site called "popsugar" so it must be true!









Hint, Hint! Having an Orgasm Helps Cure Insomnia (Says Science)


Does insomnia have the best of you? Read on to find out how an orgasm a day can help cure you, from our friends at YourTango. This is WAY better than Ambien. 1




www.popsugar.com





Maybe I should just go for ten or fifteen next time and I'll be able to sleep--or else I'll turn into some kind of sleep-deprived sex addict. lol


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Is there really a reason to have music playing when having sex? I kinda think I'd prefer the intimacy of hearing each other and all the sex noises. I'd feel love in that moment, not just getting my nut off. Am I weird or something?


----------



## Rift

Ock said:


> Is there really a reason to have music playing when having sex?


it can set the tempo for action, interaction, activities.

it can inspire and regulate mood. (which both mood & tempo is helpful for many that have difficulties. for the lads that go too fast or aggressive - sometimes it is for the distraction of the noise or for women that may need a little more oomph to get them further along. hence, many have _their jam_ or a positive pavlovian triggering playlist.)

it can mask sounds beyond the room - to which many people become paranoid about. 

it can fill the void of silence as many people, particularly mastubators that lived in close quarters, lived without locks or shared a room, tend to grow up to coming accustomed to not making sexual noises or being embarassed by other people's sexual noises. consider how many people will state they don't moan despite it's helpfulness in feeling the extent of sexual stimulation and climax.



Ock said:


> I kinda think I'd prefer the intimacy of hearing each other and all the sex noises. I'd feel love in that moment, not just getting my nut off. Am I weird or something?


or something.






though as many people are turned on by those kind of noises as there are people annoyed by them.

but I'd speculate those irritated by music during sexual activities have porn ptsd and garner vintage flashbacks by cheesy music whereas now their aesthetics have evolved or shifted.






though some people have professed not being able to climax with plants in the room - or other items, particularly pets... in the case of plants, that's usually associated with gifts from their parents or someone which makes them feel that they're being watched by a moral authority in their lives. while being 'watched' by pets or dolls is a common taboo. I know, neither quite here nor there, but similarities may correlate to sound.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I would never do anal, unless she practically begged me to.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Me, attempting to flirt:

hey do you like tesseracts? *trips over something
urethra! i mean... eureka. *embarrassed
look at this snail i found
*hysterical giggling at completely inappropriate time
do you wanna come in through the window instead of the door? doors are so conventional i won't put you through that
i bet i can [insert random activity] way faster than you
do you have an imaginary comrade? mine is a floating human leg with a disembodied voice, his name is leggers he is adorbs
in conclusion i'm going to sue myself for a million dollars
aah yes, let us do "the sex" *strikes extremely awkward pose

_Ad nauseam_.
Good grief.


----------



## WickerDeer

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> urethra! i mean... eureka. *embarrassed




I relate to a few you listed, but this one made me lol!


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

WickerDeer said:


> I relate to a few you listed, but this one made me lol!


----------



## Dr Whoresy

I had a party at my house two nights ago and a girl there ended up with her foot rubbing on my crotch for about 10 seconds and jesus christ did I want to fuck the shit out of her.


----------



## Meliodas

Dr Whoresy said:


> My sex drive is already super high but I wish I would still be hornier...why? No idea.


I guess it's all relative to how horny the people around you are. I tend to feel most at home whilst in the company of nymphomaniacs.


----------



## Deuce

I can't just seem to get turned on by a physical situation just because the dude wants to have sex or because my body wants to (no idea what my body wants anyway, except eating at least twice a day for health related reasons or my hormones going wild but only at very specific times, it's like I don't inhabit it to begin with). It needs to be dependent on some other sort of stimuli, very elating music mostly or having exercised or done a lot of other physical activities before ; or I need to read a book about sex (ANd it needs to be high quality literature, not 50 shades) to get into it. Gosh, I'm picky.
I don't really like kissing so much either, except if the guy is an excellent kisser (which is sort of rare).

But anyway, sex feels a bit overrated, like one sensual pleasures amongst others, ok maybe the most intense but not the most refined (though there's got to be ways to make it more refined).

I'm wondering if being in a polyamorous relationship (by this I mean he is polyamorous, not I) and having the persistent feeling of being on a hot seat because of that (cause theoretically he could dump me for one of his 2 other girlfriends, which already happened before we got back together) just ends up eroding my sexuality. That might be just the reason.

I'm also wondering if having Si can make someone very particular with what sort of pleasures they like, making achieving accord with partner more difficult. Or if it could be about being a double head type in enneagram and having to do a conscious effort to focus on pure bodily pleasure.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## B3LIAL

Deuce said:


> *I'm wondering if being in a polyamorous relationship (by this I mean he is polyamorous, not I) and having the persistent feeling of being on a hot seat because of that (cause theoretically he could dump me for one of his 2 other girlfriends, which already happened before we got back together) just ends up eroding my sexuality. That might be just the reason.*
> 
> I'm also wondering if having Si can make someone very particular with what sort of pleasures they like, making achieving accord with partner more difficult. Or if it could be about being a double head type in enneagram and having to do a conscious effort to focus on pure bodily pleasure.


Why the FUCK would you agree to that?


----------



## Queen of Cups

Exactly what I wanted to see right before my dentist appointment.


----------



## Deuce

B3LIAL said:


> Why the FUCK would you agree to that?


Because that's just how chill I am


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I don't have much desire atm to explore sub dom stuff. When I was younger I may have leaned toward being a sub. Its not in my wiring to be a dom. It would feel too much like I'm sexually assaulting her. I'm too gentle and conscientious and paranoid about harming or scaring people. If she wants me to dom her she's gonna have to look elsewhere. I just want a fun experience of two equals enjoying each other's flesh. Am I like the new "weird" or something?


----------



## Purrfessor

Ock said:


> I don't have much desire atm to explore sub dom stuff. When I was younger I may have leaned toward being a sub. Its not in my wiring to be a dom. It would feel too much like I'm sexually assaulting her. I'm too gentle and conscientious and paranoid about harming or scaring people. If she wants me to dom her she's gonna have to look elsewhere. I just want a fun experience of two equals enjoying each other's flesh. Am I like the new "weird" or something?


I used to classify as dom. That is until I saw other people coming out as dom. Im like im not like them in any way. 


Just have a completely different definition as to what dom is. And I dont want to mislead anybody. You know I come here and research terms in mbti and enneagram and stuff so I can share an objective understanding of something. Not to say im something im not or get lost in all the gray areas surrounding your type. 

Nothing wrong about gentle or conscientious. Those are key traits in pleasuring a woman. Nothing about that is "sub". Sub means youre the one getting pleasured. Like all those guys who sit back and RELAX while getting their Dick sucked. Thats sub. I cant do that. Just not in me to sit back and let things happen. 

But Shhhhh keep it on the DL. Im NOT a dom!


----------



## WickerDeer

Penny said:


> or maybe they actually like people for themselves and not just their bodies?


Thank you Penny--I feel the same.

I didn't realize this topic would get so divisive.

I feel like people who have a preference for small chested women and people who have a preference for large-chested women are more similar to each other than those who have a preference for the human being attached to the breasts. But I have issues, probably. lol

But I appreciate all the answers since I did ask about Piper.


----------



## Lonewaer

Personality is only secondarily responsible for attraction, _at best_, but it can easily dismiss someone ; it's a great detractor. Men are keenly aware that how attractive we are is intimately tied to how much money we make, to the lifestyle attached to how we spend that money, and to our willingness to share and provide that money to someone else, in that case, women. Most homeless people are men, most of them are great people, with great personalities, but we don't see no woman taking them out, or trying to flirt with them, or simply trying to pull them out of their misery. Those men are worthless to the extreme majority of women because they failed, and there are very few people to even acknowledge their existence in the first place, women are certainly not part of those who do ; when women care about homeless people, they care about homeless women, not men.

You can say it's because they're filthy or some other bs reason like that ("bs" because realistically, money buys cleanliness and hygiene too, so it really boils down to money), but let's keep it honest here : no one cares that it's a shallow criteria when such a criteria is applied to men. So let's not shame men for having shallow preferences. Everyone has shallow preferences. And listen, I don't even agree with Melodias because of how far he goes with his statement, but the double standard and the shaming has got to stop.

Liking people for themselves is a fairytale and a lie. It only comes _after_ certain shallow criterias have been preemptively met, like boob size, butt size, a pretty face, height, money, or success. I'm not gonna approach someone who I can clearly see is ugly, on the off-chance that they might have a great personality. Nobody does, women don't, sapiosexuals don't either.


----------



## WickerDeer

I've said before and I still believe it--people who have materialistic values should be together.

Women who value men only for their money, and men who value women only for their bodies--these types of people deserve each other, so long as they can be honest about the transactional nature of their relationship.

It'd save the rest of us more trouble anyway. Don't complain about fearing people valuing you just for your money if you also have equally materialistic values.

Regarding first sight--yeah, I agree that you can't tell who a person is inside by looking at them and yes, it makes sense that without knowing anything about the people around you, you would be more interested in the one who looks familiar to you.

I also think physical attraction is an important part of chemistry, which depends on each individual's attraction. 

However, this idea that women should all be fine with being valued for their bodies above any other quality, just because some men feel insecure about their pocketbooks--sorry, I don't believe that. People don't have to share your values.


----------



## WickerDeer

I got recommended this book by a dear friend who I hope to get closer to, and she said it looked kind of weird from the outside, but it'd still be useful.









Why Are People Always Having Sex With Dragons In Science Fiction?


Anybody vaguely familiar with Anne McCaffrey's beloved Pern series knows her books are packed with psychic dragon sex. But Pern isn't the only alien planet with sexy dragons. Why is there so much dragon-related sexuality in science fiction and fantasy?




io9.gizmodo.com


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Lonewaer said:


> Those men are worthless to the extreme majority of women because they failed, and there are very few people to even acknowledge their existence in the first place, women are certainly not part of those who do ; when women care about homeless people, they care about homeless women, not men.


Bullshit. Bullshit bullshit bullshit.


----------



## Meliodas

WickerDeer said:


> I've said before and I still believe it--people who have materialistic values should be together.
> 
> Women who value men only for their money, and men who value women only for their bodies--these types of people deserve each other, so long as they can be honest about the transactional nature of their relationship.
> 
> It'd save the rest of us more trouble anyway. Don't complain about fearing people valuing you just for your money if you also have equally materialistic values.
> 
> Regarding first sight--yeah, I agree that you can't tell who a person is inside by looking at them and yes, it makes sense that without knowing anything about the people around you, you would be more interested in the one who looks familiar to you.
> 
> I also think physical attraction is an important part of chemistry, which depends on each individual's attraction.
> 
> However, this idea that women should all be fine with being valued for their bodies above any other quality, just because some men feel insecure about their pocketbooks--sorry, I don't believe that. People don't have to share your values.


I wish that more women I met were instrinsically interesting to talk to. I would rather watch sumo wrestlers dance the hula stark naked than listen to a banal litany of ancedotes about what they did in their day and saw on social media. Alas, almost every time I've tried to engage a girl IRL on more abstract topics, she's either avoided it or become belligerent, giving me a dogmatic, poorly thought out opinion. If all you have to offer a man is your body, then your body is what he will judge you on.

It is true that I've met some more sensible women online, but they tend to be a lot older me and at a different stage in their life.


----------



## WickerDeer

Meliodas said:


> I wish that more women I met were instrinsically interesting to talk to. I would rather watch sumo wrestlers dance the hula stark naked than listen to a banal litany of ancedotes about what they did in their day and saw on social media. Alas, almost every time I've tried to engage a girl IRL on more abstract topics, she's either avoided it or become belligerent, giving me a dogmatic, poorly thought out opinion. If all you have to offer a man is your body, then your body is what he will judge you on.
> 
> It is true that I've met some more sensible women online, but they tend to be a lot older me and at a different stage in their life.


Everyone has things that others aren't interested in. It doesn't mean that they aren't valuable just because they aren't useful or interesting to you.

I have no problem with people avoiding what they aren't interested in and going about their business, it's just annoying to hear people constantly trying to defend their subjective valuations as "objective" or some kind of law of nature.

I am sure there are plenty of women who would also look at some wealthy men and say "ah well, he doesn't have anything else going for him except his money...guess nothing wrong with using him for that." Not everyone values the same things you do.

It probably doesn't feel that great to have all your interests, your passions, the things that you care about, the qualities you admire devalued by someone who can't see them. But it doesn't really matter so long as it's something you're aware of and agree to, or they just go off and value someone else for the things you do not value so much in yourself.


----------



## Purrfessor

Ive been meeting new girls lately with the possibility of sex and There's a problem in that I m not super interested in it. Ive gone over a year now with minimal orgasms, nurturing my body with purity. And so I try to boost my sex drive with porn and I get turned off by a lot of the stuff out there. If I meet someone in person I want to be prepared to perform so. Its a real issue that i cant just do anything on my own. 

I think this is related to type 8 disintegration toward 5. Porn has always felt bad to me. But Ive just never had the real thing. 

I think ill focus instead of trying to harness a libido but to integrate to 2? Maybe that'll make things somehow smoother? Its the best I can do anyway. 

Anyway not here to talk about everything on my mind.


----------



## mia-me

Purely my opinion but barechested pics do nothing for me, although I'll be complimentary about them because of the amount of work that goes into getting fit and/or ripped and not to hurt their feelings.


----------



## Penny

mia-me said:


> Purely my opinion but barechested pics do nothing for me, although I'll be complimentary about them because of the amount of work that goes into getting fit and/or ripped and not to hurt their feelings.


you know what does nothing for me. flaccid dick pics. they are such a turn off lol. its like i dont want to see that thing unless its shooting for the sky. sorry. kind of unrelated but have always wanted to say that lol. "sexy" guy pics dont do anything for me if i dont know them personally. like, I'd never go to a strip club with male dancers or whatever. whats the point unless they were like my friend or something. but i agree with you. even if i know them, pics of guys with no shirts on arent that impressive. i think looks are about the whole package, not just body parts.


----------



## mia-me

Penny said:


> you know what does nothing for me. flaccid dick pics. they are such a turn off lol. its like i dont want to see that thing unless its shooting for the sky. sorry. kind of unrelated but have always wanted to say that lol. "sexy" guy pics dont do anything for me if i dont know them personally. like, I'd never go to a strip club with male dancers or whatever. whats the point unless they were like my friend or something. but i agree with you. even if i know them, pics of guys with no shirts on arent that impressive. *i think looks are about the whole package, not just body parts.*


Couldn't agree more, although even looks are less important to me than their mind and connection. I can look at hot guys in the same manner as if they're aesthetically pleasing like a piece of artwork or a vase and feel nothing. But with a connection, even aesthetically less pleasing guys can be incredibly hot. One of my exs was considered unattractive by others but to me, he was smoking hot because we had an amazing connection. Before we started dating (we knew each other for years), people around us noticed our chemistry, that every time we engaged, there were sparks.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I think it would be fun to meet a woman that orgasms super easy.


----------



## impulsenine

Ock said:


> I think it would be fun to meet a woman that orgasms super easy.


I do not recommend.
And they all have a super easy orgasm if you do the right thing, anyway.

Or maybe you mean those who have a super easy orgasm even when you don't do the right thing? You will not be satisfied in that case. You will get bored quickly.


----------



## Purrfessor

Alright! So I came like 4 or 5 times today alone. Ive been upping my masturbation quota because i need a distraction as i make a big decision involving where I live. But today in the shower I saw on my left palm an i. All red. And its clearly symbolism to stop using my right hand and focus more on myself and figure out what I want. 

So im going to stop again. No more. I dont know if this indirectly means ill find a Partner with which to perform. But whatever happens i think ill just be closer to getting what I want. 

I may not want a partner. Life's hard enough as it is. I may choose to be a virgin for life. But maybe I wont be. We will see as things change continuously. 

But yeah more about the masturbation. So its been notoriously difficult for me as a demisexual to masturbate. Im going to divide the process into three stages. So the arousal stage.. Ive had a flaccid Dick problem and lately I found the right porn to actually arouse me. The next stage is the sensation stage. Enjoying the pleasure. I have a hard time with this too because I can go soft so I can be quite "edgy". Then orgasm stage. Another difficult thing for me. Still difficult. I dont know how i did it 4 or 5 times today. 

Anyway Ive been having success but i still Want to quit. Im wearing my penguin underwear now.  ah clean innocence. I think thats what enneagram 8 needs most. Not porn.


----------



## impulsenine

Purrfessor said:


> Im wearing my penguin underwear now.  ah clean innocence.


Now I want penguin underwear too.
Stop giving ideas!


----------



## Purrfessor

impulsenine said:


> Now I want penguin underwear too.
> Stop giving ideas!


Thats actually the brand name. Its a Lil expensive tho.


----------



## impulsenine

Purrfessor said:


> Thats actually the brand name. Its a Lil expensive tho.


If it is a brand, it starts with a capital letter. Penguin. 
penguin is something else.


----------



## Purrfessor

impulsenine said:


> If it is a brand, it starts with a capital letter. Penguin.
> penguin is something else.


Its both brand and filled with penguins...


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Hexcoder said:


> Porn is normally a gigantic turn OFF for me. It's just disgusting.


I don't need porn, and I don't watch it.


----------



## Lunacik

Ock said:


> I don't need porn, and I don't watch it.


It makes sex seem sort of redundant to me, too. It's so much better to just be physically involved, caught up in the moment. Sometimes someone will send me certain gifs and I'm like, "ehh, yeah, I do that all the time during sex, too much repetition for me." With being in the moment comes spontaneity. Porn removes all the thrill, excitement, and passion from sex. It's just way too planned and organized.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Hexcoder said:


> It makes sex seem sort of redundant to me, too. It's so much better to just be physically involved, caught up in the moment. Sometimes someone will send me certain gifs and I'm like, "ehh, yeah, I do that all the time during sex, too much repetition for me." With being in the moment comes spontaneity. Porn removes all the thrill, excitement, and passion from sex. It's just way too planned and organized.


Its just other people _besides ME_ having sex, and often scripted anyways. Lol.


----------



## Electra




----------



## impulsenine

Hexcoder said:


> Porn is normally a gigantic turn OFF for me. It's just disgusting.


Made or seen?


----------



## Lunacik

impulsenine said:


> Made or seen?


Are you asking me if I make porn?


----------



## Lunacik

impulsenine said:


> Made or seen?


I mean, obviously making. All pornstars are blasé when it comes to sex. Got that sloppy joe pussy.

For those of you who don't know me--no, I'm not serious. I just have a sense of humor.


----------



## impulsenine

Hexcoder said:


> I mean, obviously making. All pornstars are blasé when it comes to sex. Got that sloppy joe pussy.
> 
> For those of you who don't know me--no, I'm not serious. I just have a sense of humor.


And you know that because ... how?
Is it something you imagine or have experience?

How many people who do or have done porn have you met and how close have you been to them? 
Were you in bed with them to see what sex is like for them when there is no camera around? 
Professional life is one and personal life is something else.
You can't compare sex in a professional context with sex in your free time. That's why you're a professional, so you don't do that.


----------



## Lunacik

impulsenine said:


> And you know that because ... how?
> Is it something you imagine or have experience?
> 
> How many people who do or have done porn have you met and how close have you been to them?
> Were you in bed with them to see what sex is like for them when there is no camera around?
> Professional life is one and personal life is something else.
> You can't compare sex in a professional context with sex in your free time. That's why you're a professional, so you don't do that.


This has probably got to be one of the most humorless ways you could've responded to a non serious post. Way to make it boring.


----------



## impulsenine

Hexcoder said:


> This has probably got to be one of the most humorless ways you could've responded to a non serious post. Way to make it boring.


I'm sorry if I bothered you with anything.


----------



## Lunacik

impulsenine said:


> I'm sorry if I bothered you with anything.


Hmmm...no, it's not that, you just came off in a vaguely strange way and I was responding accordingly, thinking maybe there were certain unspoken dynamics going on. Do you struggle with communication skills by chance?

Anyway, I meant seeing it, not making it. I don't make porn. I have, however, seen several clips of pornstars doing things on set but off-cam, like casually talking on their cell phones while being fucked, or other similar moments where they were very blasé and had no reaction to the sex.


----------



## impulsenine

Hexcoder said:


> Hmmm...no, it's not that, you just came off in a vaguely strange way and I was responding accordingly, thinking maybe there were certain unspoken dynamics going on. Do you struggle with communication skills by chance?


Yes, I'm not in the top 10 best communicators that I know. So I have some struggles.



Hexcoder said:


> Anyway, I meant seeing it, not making it. I don't make porn. I have, however, seen several clips of pornstars doing things on set but off-cam, like casually talking on their cell phones while being fucked, or other similar moments where they were very blasé and had no reaction to the sex.


This happens in any field. There are better people and less good people. It is not a good idea to generalize based on isolated experiences. There are a LOT of absolutely wonderful pornstars who don't treat what they do superficially and in degrading ways and who have very honorable lifestyles.

The behaviors described by you are also found in people who are not pornstars, only that no one films them, you don't see them and that's why you have the feeling that it doesn't happen.

It all depends on the person regardless of profession.


----------



## Lunacik

impulsenine said:


> This happens in any field. There are better people and less good people. It is not a good idea to generalize based on isolated experiences. There are a LOT of absolutely wonderful pornstars who don't treat what they do superficially and in degrading ways and who have very honorable lifestyles.
> 
> The behaviors described by you are also found in people who are not pornstars, only that no one films them, you don't see them and that's why you have the feeling that it doesn't happen.
> 
> It all depends on the person regardless of profession.


It was all just humor. Dont take it seriously.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Right after I told an old friend I thought Timothee Chalemet was gorgeous:










I stand by @Pifanjr being pretty though. I'm still super into him & we've been married for what? 4 years? 5 years? Idk how time works, but I know he's still pretty. 

Also, best personality. Best all around person I know.


----------



## Lunacik

[redacted]

No info for joo!


----------



## Lunacik

I am odd and I have a foreign language fetish. Could be cursing me out or calling me insults and I'd still get turned on by it.


----------



## impulsenine

Something I didn't even know I didn't like. 
The partner to be mature in all aspects anywhere, but in bed to be a little baby. 

Totally disgusting.


----------



## Lunacik

I've had plenty of sexual relations with people I was romantically involved with but I don't recall a single one being actually _satisfying_. Not enough foreplay / teasing, not enough dominance / assertiveness. Too vanilla and straight to the climax. Should I just assume that most guys suck in bed?


----------



## impulsenine

Hexcoder said:


> Should I just assume that most guys suck in bed?


OH YEAH. A lot more than their women.
Don't assume, you state a reality.


----------



## SirCanSir

impulsenine said:


> OH YEAH. A lot more than their women.
> Don't assume, you state a reality.


sexist.


----------



## impulsenine

SirCanSir said:


> sexist.


Could you define the term? I do not know what that means.


----------



## SirCanSir

impulsenine said:


> Could you define the term? I do not know what that means.


Just google it, im sure its not that hard to understand.


----------



## impulsenine

SirCanSir said:


> Just google it, im sure its not that hard to understand.


Google would tell me something that may or may not have anything to do with the message you're trying to convey.
It wasn't Google who used the term with me, it was you.


----------



## SirCanSir

i dont like the "typically against women part" its only there because usually they are the ones on the receiving end, but a tendency is too specific and shouldnt be part of the definition. 

What dont you understand? I wasnt taking your post that seriously but it does fit the definition.


----------



## impulsenine

SirCanSir said:


> View attachment 881449
> 
> 
> i dont like the "typically against women part" its only there because usually they are the ones on the receiving end, but a tendency is too specific and shouldnt be part of the definition.
> 
> What dont you understand? I wasnt taking your post that seriously but it does fit the definition.


Aaaaaaa, I understand now. 
So it's so true that a stereotype has been created on this topic as a method of defense, how beautiful.


----------



## impulsenine

Be very careful what music you listen to when you have sex! 
Not for nothing but you might want to listen to that music in another context and if you have a memory like mine, it may not be good.

Don't listen to the music you care about when you have sex cuz you'll destroy it (the music).


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

impulsenine said:


> Be very careful what music you listen to when you have sex!
> Not for nothing but you might want to listen to that music in another context and if you have a memory like mine, it may not be good.
> 
> Don't listen to the music you care about when you have sex cuz you'll destroy it (the music).


I don't really understand the need people have for playing music during sex. Maybe I just don't get it because I'm a virgin.


----------



## Lunacik

Ock said:


> I don't really understand the need people have for playing music during sex. Maybe I just don't get it because I'm a virgin.


I'm not a virgin and I still don't get it. I find it awkward. Am I supposed to fuck to the beat? Funny and awkward.

However, I also retrain my brain when there are negative mental associations such as the one mentioned.


----------



## Faery

.


----------



## impulsenine

Ock said:


> I don't really understand the need people have for playing music during sex. Maybe I just don't get it because I'm a virgin.


Most often there is no need. It happens. Foreplay takes place while the music is running in the background (for various reasons, any kind of music - rock, pop, classical, jazz, blues, folk) and you don't pay attention to stop/don't want it.
People rarely say "ohhh, sex time, let's play some music" (this rarely happens, only if you want to create a certain atmosphere, because the surrounding sound gives magic to a frame or if you want to cover moans if you are in a place where you do not have so much privacy).

And that's what I say. No matter how beautiful it seems to you to have sex on Bach, Beethoven or Mozart chords, you see that it won't be ok when you will hear that music in other contexts.


----------



## BigApplePi

impulsenine said:


> Foreplay takes place while the music is running in the background (for various reasons, ...


For me, sex requires a certain amount of concentration. That is why I usually avoid having breakfast while it goes on.


----------



## impulsenine

BigApplePi said:


> For me, sex requires a certain amount of concentration. That is why I usually avoid having breakfast while it goes on.


But what about a small snack?
Ahhh, those sensual lips of hers ... hmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhmahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Zosio

After going on an absolute bender I'm trying to work on having at least some semblance of celibacy and _man _is this easier said than done. I didn't realize how spoiled I've been. I haven't been without a sexual partner since I was about 18 for any longer than... I don't know, two weeks? Yeah, I know. Bust out the world's tiniest violin. I'll tune it for you. 

I deleted any "temptation" off my phone. INTJ who would probably take me up on a booty call even though I'd just be contributing to making him miserable? Yep, gone. ENFJ who'd just use it as his means to get me back into his whackass narcissistic web of bullshit (because it wouldn't be the first time.) Yep, gone. ENTP who may be one of the most fascinating and also terrifying people I've ever met? _Goooonnneee. _


----------



## WickerDeer

I don't know if casual sex would be fulfilling--I don't think it would. I think I might just regret it, especially since I tend to regret everything.

I was looking at this big burly guy with giant muscles in his back and shoulders, and wondering how people get attracted to people just by looking at them. I don't think I would want to have sex with him--the idea of wanting to have sex with someone because of their body is kind of foreign.

edit: that's not a nice thing to say. But I am frustrated. I'm not asexual. But maybe on the scale of sexuality, I am a little closer to demisexual than to whatever sexual people are when they want to have sex with people's bodies just because of their bodies.

My entire sex life exists entirely in my head. It's just wonderful...lol I am going to have to do something to bring it into the world. Or maybe stop worrying about it--but I don't think so--I think I should try to cultivate it as a bridge between my mind and my reality, because it is feeling too nonexistent and it needs some type of healthy expression. That seems like a good plan.


----------



## Lunacik

Until a little more than 1 year ago I hadn't had sex in 7 years. Now it reset, it has been more than 1 year since the last time. I have gone 1.5 years without masturbation or sex at all, twice (both times were for 1.5 years each). I have a high sex drive, but also high self-control. Part of why it's easy for me to go without real sex is because I can please myself better though--which is sad, considering I see my libido as an annoyance and just get masturbation over with in order to make it chill the fuck out.

I faked every orgasm I ever had during sex until I was 28 years old. Until then, I had only ever acheived it during masturbation. Why go through the hassle of doing it with someone else when I can do it better on my own?


----------



## Zosio

WickerDeer said:


> I don't know if casual sex would be fulfilling--I don't think it would. I think I might just regret it, especially since I tend to regret everything.
> 
> I was looking at this big burly guy with giant muscles in his back and shoulders, and wondering how people get attracted to people just by looking at them. I don't think I would want to have sex with him--the idea of wanting to have sex with someone because of their body is kind of foreign.
> 
> edit: that's not a nice thing to say. But I am frustrated. I'm not asexual. But maybe on the scale of sexuality, I am a little closer to demisexual than to whatever sexual people are when they want to have sex with people's bodies just because of their bodies.
> 
> My entire sex life exists entirely in my head. It's just wonderful...lol I am going to have to do something to bring it into the world. Or maybe stop worrying about it--but I don't think so--I think I should try to cultivate it as a bridge between my mind and my reality, because it is feeling too nonexistent and it needs some type of healthy expression. That seems like a good plan.


Yeah, I've always gravitated toward people based on personality and the cerebral connection, primarily. The latter is _the_ make-or-break factor. If they don't seem like the kind of person who can give me new ideas or food for thought, I don't bother.

I don't complain when there's muscles involved, though. Last time I hooked up with the INTJ, he met me outside of his house with his shirt off (he's very outdoorsy and fit) -- that son of a bitch knew what he was doing. 😆




Hexcoder said:


> Until a little more than 1 year ago I hadn't had sex in 7 years. Now it reset, it has been more than 1 year since the last time. I have gone 1.5 years without masturbation or sex at all, twice (both times were for 1.5 years each). I have a high sex drive, but also high self-control. Part of why it's easy for me to go without real sex is because I can please myself better though--which is sad, considering I see my libido as an annoyance and just get masturbation over with in order to make it chill the fuck out.
> 
> I faked every orgasm I ever had during sex until I was 28 years old. Until then, I had only ever acheived it during masturbation. Why go through the hassle of doing it with someone else when I can do it better on my own?


I hate how common that experience for women -- not orgasming. No one got me to orgasm at all (I could do it myself) until my ex-husband did... after 3 years of marriage. Didn't have an orgasm from straight-up hetero sex until about 2 months ago, lol. I had a hard time believing it even happened -- took me a couple of days to process. 😅


----------



## WickerDeer

Zosio said:


> Yeah, I've always gravitated toward people based on personality and the cerebral connection, primarily. The latter is _the_ make-or-break factor. If they don't seem like the kind of person who can give me new ideas or food for thought, I don't bother.
> 
> I don't complain when there's muscles involved, though. Last time I hooked up with the INTJ, he met me outside of his house with his shirt off (he's very outdoorsy and fit) -- that son of a bitch knew what he was doing. 😆
> 
> I hate how common that experience for women -- not orgasming. No one got me to orgasm at all (I could do it myself) until my ex-husband did... after 3 years of marriage. Didn't have an orgasm from straight-up hetero sex until about 2 months ago, lol. I had a hard time believing it even happened -- took me a couple of days to process. 😅


I'm mourning for the loss of the phone numbers you deleted--because I want to experience sexual passion vicariously, through your sexual confession posts!  

Though I totally respect the desire for celibacy. It can be nice to take some time to figure out what you really want...though...um...sometimes it gets tiring after too long of a time. lol I think I'm going to start embroidering lingerie or some kind of outlet.

Oh--I just looked it up and people do it--some of it does look pretty cool! 

* *


























As for orgasms--I know you were responding to hexicoder. I didn't orgasm at all until I was 19 and in a long term relationship--not myself and I did try too. 

But I do find the mental chemistry more satisfying--I remember once I tried dating a guy who I just really didn't find mentally compatible? Like example is I showed him a flower and talked about some of the medicinal and folklore aspects, and he ripped it off the plant and rubbed it on his body and said it was because he wanted it to be an aphrodisiac. 

I don't like the type of person I become when I don't value a person's conversation or intellectual contributions. 

But yeah--when I am attracted to someone on the other levels I can get some reaction to their physical things--their smell, the curve of their neck, the way their hair falls. The body hair. It's almost like the physical adapts to the mental, and then I also start to view others who remind me of them as attractive.

I did have a crush on a guy who was muscly at one time--he was my boss, and I was attracted to him because of his kindness, I think? But I wouldn't turn someone down because they have muscles. lol 

Now please become a romance author--I will buy your book. lol I WANT TO KNOW all the details! 😄


----------



## Zosio

WickerDeer said:


> I'm mourning for the loss of the phone numbers you deleted--because I want to experience sexual passion vicariously, through your sexual confession posts!
> 
> Though I totally respect the desire for celibacy. It can be nice to take some time to figure out what you really want...though...um...sometimes it gets tiring after too long of a time. lol I think I'm going to start embroidering lingerie or some kind of outlet.
> 
> Oh--I just looked it up and people do it--some of it does look pretty cool!
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for orgasms--I know you were responding to hexicoder. I didn't orgasm at all until I was 19 and in a long term relationship--not myself and I did try too.
> 
> But I do find the mental chemistry more satisfying--I remember once I tried dating a guy who I just really didn't find mentally compatible? Like example is I showed him a flower and talked about some of the medicinal and folklore aspects, and he ripped it off the plant and rubbed it on his body and said it was because he wanted it to be an aphrodisiac.
> 
> I don't like the type of person I become when I don't value a person's conversation or intellectual contributions.
> 
> But yeah--when I am attracted to someone on the other levels I can get some reaction to their physical things--their smell, the curve of their neck, the way their hair falls. The body hair. It's almost like the physical adapts to the mental, and then I also start to view others who remind me of them as attractive.
> 
> I did have a crush on a guy who was muscly at one time--he was my boss, and I was attracted to him because of his kindness, I think? But I wouldn't turn someone down because they have muscles. lol
> 
> Now please become a romance author--I will buy your book. lol I WANT TO KNOW all the details! 😄


Those are _So cute! _My last name means mushroom, and I just about had a meltdown in an art gallery yesterday because someone had a booth with little tiny baby onesies with a really awesome mushroom sketch on them. I don't even want kids; that was just pure, stupid biology doing its thing lol.

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't mourning those phone numbers at times, too (save for the ENFJ -- I'm still too angry and annoyed with that situation to miss him) The funny thing is, I was actually considering sort of novel-style blurbs on here about my experiences with the different personalities I've dated. I kept on asking myself "Would anybody actually want to read that, though?" You gave me my answer.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

A few years ago, I thought I was submissive sexually. Not really into the full idea of being hit or whatever, but like consentually pinned down or what ever. (It was mostly because it's incredibly difficult for me to get out of my head and just be in the moment during sex - or any other time)


Turns out, I am not.

Turns out, I reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllly like holding someone, giving them head pats, calling them cute, being the big spoon, teasing, denying, making them moan and beg, and then making them feel good etc

Sorry, that was a bit explicit. 












Basically, this  this is my fetish.

Haha


----------



## Lunacik

Zosio said:


> I hate how common that experience for women -- not orgasming. No one got me to orgasm at all (I could do it myself) until my ex-husband did... after 3 years of marriage. Didn't have an orgasm from straight-up hetero sex until about 2 months ago, lol. I had a hard time believing it even happened -- took me a couple of days to process. 😅


It is very common, yeah.

[redacted]


----------



## BigApplePi

I regret I don't have the time to do justice to this topic. Some thoughts:

1. If a woman can orgasm and wants to with a male, discuss it with them. The male may take an interest.

2. Sexual desire, the head part, is a mystery. As an "N" I want to know what goes on in the head that brings about orgasm. Guess: A signal from either the body or the situation that is a unity with the surrounding situation. After all, isn't the orgasm something that goes beyond the immediate self? If it goes beyond, a unity outside the self is demanded. I could elaborate, but let's see if anyone agrees or disagrees.

3. #2 is my main interest at this time. It may explain why orgasm will fail. 

4. If you are female and wonder about the failure of the female orgasm, guess what? There are males who can't orgasm and it has to do with #2. This is not as common as with females, but again I lack time to go into it.

5. If you have any questions about what I said above, ask me. I'll see what I can do. No guaranties I'll want to talk about it, but let's see if you are interested.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

I saw the term "wid-ho" on reddit. Seems appropriate.

BTW, is there ANY water-based lube on planet Earth that will NEVER irritate skin??? I've wasted so much money.... I've been "nesting," sex-wise. I have a stockpile of protective gear, new toys...and apparently, a bunch of no-good lube. 

I'd like to get back out there. Clandestinely, of course. I don't want people gawking at me and assuming I never loved my husband. It will be difficult because I'm so extraordinarily picky. There is a small pool of men who are proven respectful and safe. I wouldn't want to get myself date-raped or some other bad thing. And then there's finding someone who would keep my little secret and who wouldn't imagine a possessive ghost haunting them. That won't happen.

I think my husband would be okay with it. He wanted me to be happy and to feel good things. I showed him what I was interested in early on in our relationship; he wouldn't want me to become celibate for life. I think having sex will help a part of him to live again in me. I think it might be nurturing, healing. I don't want to expect too much, but I do expect at the very least to be touched and held again. All the couples who tell me they're sorry for my loss can hold each other and reinforce to each other that they aren't going anywhere, but the one I turned to for comfort is gone. I need someone to show my body that things are going to be okay. I get a lot of hugs, but I would love a titty-grab and a slap on the ass.


----------



## Zosio

Well, I didn't even make it two weeks. Goddamn it. 

I told myself I wouldn't contact the INTJ, because I felt as if I had subjected him to enough of my bullshit. Last time we hooked up, he mentioned that he was seeing another girl. I backed off with the intention of just letting him be happy, if it all possible. 

But I inadvertently created a giant loophole. I never made any rule for myself about _him c_ontacting _me. _I honestly wasn't expecting it; could have sworn he'd be done with the situation. Evidently, I was wrong. 

And _damn _was it good. He really outdid himself; did just about everything I would have wanted and _then some. _We fell asleep while still tangled up in each other (he's a staunch cuddler; you can't share a bed with him without being wrapped up in some way) and I'm left feeling relieved that he'd still want to deal with me at all. 

When we got started, he asks "Can you sit on my face?" as if I would have been granting him a favor. That was a first, for me -- I don't think I've ever had someone just straight up _ask _like that. I found it both hot and adorable.

No idea where this will go, but I'm just trying to enjoy it for what it is and while it lasts. I don't want to hurt him again. And fuck, the sex is just too good to say no to. 😅

Ironically enough, these were his parting words to me this morning: "Y'know, you could try calling _me _every once in a while."


----------



## Lunacik

I've never had casual sex.


----------



## Lunacik

[nvm]


----------



## Queen of Cups

Kids are such cock blockers 😫


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Once when I was 15 a female student teacher probably in her 20's was sitting next to me in class helping me with schoolwork. I got a random boner, and I could tell by how she was twitching around that she was getting majorly turned on. I was 15! Lol.


----------



## Lunacik

[fuck why do I overshare this way, nvm]


----------



## BigApplePi

Confession time. I haven't had any sex in the last five minutes.


----------



## impulsenine

BigApplePi said:


> Confession time. I haven't had any sex in the last five minutes.


The fucks not given will perish in a black hole.

Wait. That didn't sound as expected.


----------



## Lunacik

* *




Me at first:












...and then I take a second thought like....











....ok, maybe I do sometimes >_>


----------



## WickerDeer

I don't like the idea of using people or being dependent on people--but I strongly suspect that if I had a partner to sleep next to in bed, I probably wouldn't be staying up till 5am trying to force myself to pass out by drinking gin.

But I think fucking and sleeping next to a warm body offers a lot of benefits to people like me.

And maybe some people don't understand the seriousness of what I'm talking about...I'm not being hyperbolic.

Of course since I don't believe in using people or "settling" for these kinds of benefits, I probably won't. But that doesn't change the reality of it all.


----------



## Crowbo

I ejaculated nine times yesterday.


----------



## Zosio

INTPs have my favorite flavor of blunt


----------



## Lunacik

Zosio said:


> View attachment 882262
> 
> 
> INTPs have my favorite flavor of blunt


First porno I ever saw was one a then-boyfriend showed me when I went to his house. It featured a dick being a sock puppet trying to get inside the front door of a little house. Needless to say, I became scarred for life (and we both laughed our asses off).


----------



## Lunacik

I have had sex in some pretty bizarre places before.


----------



## impulsenine

Yuuuuupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## BigApplePi

Don't you think it is a little ridiculous many willing women like to be touched while at the same time men like to touch them? That's so compatible. Why doesn't the reverse not come off so well?


----------



## impulsenine

BigApplePi said:


> Don't you think it is a little ridiculous many willing women like to be touched while at the same time men like to touch them? That's so compatible. Why doesn't the reverse not come off so well?


You have to give some serious explanations regarding what is the "reverse" of what you said.


----------



## Lunacik

I hate chest hair.


----------



## Lunacik

.


----------



## BigApplePi

I once had sex underwater with this girl in my bathtub and underwater at a public swimming pool at night. Yes. These were different occasions but the girl was the same. No. It was only once, not twice.


----------



## Lunacik

BigApplePi said:


> I once had sex underwater with this girl in my bathtub and underwater at a public swimming pool at night. Yes. These were different occasions but the girl was the same. No. It was only once, not twice.


Underwater sex is awful imo x-x


----------



## Lunacik

"Go to horny jail..."
"Oooh, in handcuffs?"


----------



## BigApplePi

Some time ago a girlfriend told me she had sex in a graveyard. Why did she have to tell me? It was so long a time ago I can't remember but I don't think it was me.


----------



## Lunacik

BigApplePi said:


> Some time ago a girlfriend told me she had sex in a graveyard. Why did she have to tell me? It was so long a time ago I can't remember but I don't think it was me.







"Loving you was like
Loving the dead
Was like loving the dead"


----------



## Lunacik

I have fallen asleep while masturbating before...


----------



## Dalien

Hexcoder said:


> "Loving you was like
> Loving the dead
> Was like loving the dead"


Necromancy. lol


----------



## BigApplePi

Hexcoder said:


> I have fallen asleep while masturbating before...


Next time stay awake long enuf so as to not leave the task only half finished.


----------



## Lunacik

Usually guys that are virgins are insecure about their inexperience but I actually find virginity cute for some reason >_> I don't mind the inexperience.


----------



## Zosio

1. I have concluded that SoftDom/BratSub dynamic is best. My evidence:









2. One of the funniest/sexiest/most adorable things I've seen with my own two eyes is an INTP abruptly pausing from sexting to emphatically correct a typo lmfao:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hexcoder said:


> Usually guys that are virgins are insecure about their inexperience but I actually find virginity cute for some reason >_> I don't mind the inexperience.


Nah, I still need a bachelors degree with 5+ years of experience to get a good role.


----------



## Lunacik

I'm thinking about hot guys after inadvertently winding up on that side of the internet. 
Nothing wrong with admiring I guess...

You know, I thought the stupid "boy crazy" phase was supposed to end in teen years, not begin near 30 when womens' sex drive peaks...


----------



## Zosio

I don't know if there's anything more satisfying/relieving for me than that moment when you go out on a kink limb, not sure how the other person will respond to it, and then you find out that they are also _really_ into it. 

If you want an indication of how my night went, I'll just say this: my voice is _very_ hoarse this morning, and I ain't even mad. 🙃


----------



## SirCanSir

I always found food disgusting in sex, but now im seriously contemplating the idea.


----------



## impulsenine

SirCanSir said:


> I always found food disgusting in sex, but now im seriously contemplating the idea.


Raspberry chocolate melted on clitoris tastes better, in my opinion.


----------



## impulsenine

One day I met a girl who said to me "_you have to help me either conquer the world or destroy it_" and I was like "_I just want to fuck you_" and she was like "_do it faster then, humiliate me_".

######

When I was 13, one day I felt super sexy, I had about 2000 euros cash with me and I was traveling somewhere, on the way I was stopped by a drunk girl about 14-15 years old and told me that she likes me and that she wants to have sex with me.
I just told her "_it is not an appropriate moment, I have something super important to do, let's exchange contact details_".

######

When I was 11, I was on a summer holiday in a place where I liked 3 girls. 2 of them were 15-16 years old, one was 13. The 13 years old one had a super interesting personality and was nice, but too of a nice girl. It wasn't what I liked.

The other 2 bigger ones were kind of slutty. That's what I liked. They had sexy bodies, I liked everything about them: breasts, butt, hair, eyes, face, legs, hands, neck, everything. One was blonde with blue eyes and one was brunette with green eyes. Their personality didn't interest me that much, I was attracted to the fact that they were bitchy (probably) and they liked to play hard to get.

I spent a few nights with them, kissed the blonde one and we developed a huge sexual tension. I knew there was room for more to happen but I didn't have the necessary experience (ahhh, now that I remember how IDIOT I was).
So after a week of tension ... I got angry and I just gave up.

And I started going to both at the same time. Well, not at the same time, when I got rid of one, I spent time with the other. We did a lot of things together but not sex. I touched them everywhere, and they touched me. Until one day when they talked to each other and found out that I was doing things with both of them and ... they refused to pay any more attention to me.

The brunette one didn't care that much (even though we were more advanced sexually) but the blonde one was kinda...disappointed in a way even though she was acting bitchy with me and she deserved it.

That's when I found out that if I choose to do things with two girls at the same time, I have to at least make sure they're not friends. It was a good lesson.

######

That's it for now, if we go too far in history we get to kindergarten when I was 6 years old and I was in love with the educator and I won't tell you what I did with her...I'll only tell that it was my first riot organised and it had PLENTY OF SUCCESS! All my requirements were met. I like to think this happened because she liked me too. I had the feeling that I should have been 20 years older so that we could manifest the desires I had, but yeah.


----------



## Eu_citzen

When you build up a sexual tension that you could cut with a knife; making her shiver from the mere touch of my fingers. That's perfect.


----------



## Lunacik

Ur all plebs.


----------



## impulsenine

In life, it is possible to meet a 30-year-old woman who had never give oral sex to a man, so that the next day you will meet a 19-year-old virgin who will offer you oral sex on the second date. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> There is a third stage to sexual activity that has not yet been discussed.
> 
> The stages are as follows:
> 1. Foreplay - Sexual Activity that precedes the intercourse event.
> 2. Play - Sexual Activity that coincides with the intercourse event.
> 3. Rearplay - Sexual Activity that succeeds the intercourse event.
> 
> Rearplay is often ignored by the public and educators, but it is an essential component to healthy sexual relationships. Those who fail to engage in rearplay often lead unsuccessful lives and don’t have enough children.


I get what you mean but the term Rearplay makes me think of something else. 😅


----------



## Lunacik

I wonder if ruined orgasms leave them wanting more...


----------



## DudeGuy

Cooking is like sex...


----------



## SirCanSir

I feel like most of my ideas are too NSFW to share in this platform.


----------



## Lunacik

SirCanSir said:


> I feel like most of my ideas are too NSFW to share in this platform.


Too much of what I refrain from sharing here is as well.


----------



## daleks_exterminate




----------



## Flabarac Brupip

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 883576


I don't even get this.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Ock said:


> I don't even get this.


Apparently, both are tropes (I'm not really sure why? Maybe something about ADHD people being more likely to choose comfort over social expectations + bi people to do the same. Like both groups may be more likely to be more non conforming?

With that said though, I am bisexual, and ADHD, and I sit weird in chairs. Idk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

The meme is made extra funny to me though, because my mother (very religious, and thought that people weren't really gay outside of trauma or sexual abuse, which obviously no, but she has heard that in church and as she's straight and has not experienced attraction to the same gender ever just kind of believed it.) brought up me being bi yesterday and said her theory is that it's because I'm not nuerotypical so my brain is just different, and while she doesn't "get it", that's probably why I'd care more about personality than gender. 


Also, it's really sweet to me that my mom, who doesn't have a grid for this, and used to be very judgemental on even small things is actually trying to understand (even when she could easily write it off as not relevant now more than ever BC I married a man) +50 mom points, but still some funny ideas.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

More relatable memes 😂


----------



## daleks_exterminate

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂

Last one. 

Anyway, still waiting to grow out of this "phase". Any day now.... Should probably be any minute.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I am happily married to a man, and I'm super into him, and that's fine. We're monogamous. That's fine. I'm good with it. 


It doesn't mean attraction to other people (regardless of gender) suddenly goes away when it happens (although it's pretty rare for me in general to just be into someone). It does make things a bit funny though. I've had people tell me married women shouldn't be friends with men because it will always "get weird" and I'm like....thanks for the advice Jake, but em, I also could seduce your wife..... So??? 😂


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I'd generally be more hesitant about pursuing a bi woman.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Ock said:


> I'd generally be more hesitant about pursuing a bi woman.


Interesting

Why so?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

daleks_exterminate said:


> Interesting
> 
> Why so?


The fact that she might crave a woman's touch, and I certainly can't be a woman for her. I think I might often feel inadequate and even hurt inside because of it.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Ock said:


> The fact that she might crave a woman's touch, and I certainly can't be a woman for her. I think I might often feel inadequate and even hurt inside because of it.


Ah. I think that may be a misconception though, because that could always be true? Someone could always fantasize about being with someone else or something you couldn't give them. It's a reason being honest with oneself, and each other, is really important. If someone is choosing to be in a monogamous relationship with you, they're not "missing out" on something else, they're getting to experience life with you.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

daleks_exterminate said:


> Ah. I think that may be a misconception though


Is it though? I mean is it _always_ ? I might always have an unsettling lingering doubt more so than with a hetero woman.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Ock said:


> Is it though? I mean is it _always_ ? I might always have an unsettling lingering doubt more so than with a hetero woman.


I'm not trying to convince you to go for bi women, but just pointing out that insecurity can be a problem in any relationship for a lot of factors. People do this with size "oh what if my person wants someone thinner, or taller, or more muscles, or less" hair colour, types etc. It's really never ending. Insecurity is more of an issue that has to be personally addressed because you have to be comfortable with yourself. (I used to deal with a lot of insecurity and sometimes just for really stupid reasons, to be honest.) 

Someone being bi doesn't mean they're more likely to cheat on you. It doesn't mean they're more likely to lie to you. If anything, a bi person choosing monogamy, could be viewed more as proof that they're really into you, specifically.

and finally.... just because someone's bi doesn't mean they're attracted to everyone of their or opposite gender. Are you attracted to every woman you've ever seen? I'm guessing not. It's really unlikely. We have standards, and types, and such too. I'm probably attracted to less people than most of my straight friends (based off conversations and them pointing out hot people and such), it's just that who I'm attracted to isn't dependant on their gender as much as other factors - like personality. Some bi people maybe do like everyone... but so do some straight people.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

daleks_exterminate said:


> just because someone's bi doesn't mean they're attracted to everyone of their or opposite gender.


Wow, I must've come off as really stupid to you.

But anyways, maybe logic as you see it isn't required to _feel_ more uneasy about a bi woman. Feelings aren't supposed to be logical. I'm also afraid of dogs. I doubt that requires logic either.


----------



## SirCanSir

daleks_exterminate said:


> Someone being bi doesn't mean they're more likely to cheat on you. It doesn't mean they're more likely to lie to you. If anything, a bi person choosing monogamy, could be viewed more as proof that they're really into you, specifically.
> 
> and finally....* just because someone's bi doesn't mean they're attracted to everyone of their or opposite gender.* Are you attracted to every woman you've ever seen? I'm guessing not. It's really unlikely. We have standards, and types, and such too. I'm probably attracted to less people than most of my straight friends (based off conversations and them pointing out hot people and such), it's just that who I'm attracted to isn't dependant on their gender as much as other factors - like personality. Some bi people maybe do like everyone... but so do some straight people.


Thats a common misconception about bi people i never really understood. Having a greater dating pool (which depending on standards may not be true) doesnt equate to more chances to cheat when in a monogamous / romantic relationship. 

The defining factor in the end of the day is still the level of commitment you are capable of mastering where you choose to invest, whether you are bi, straight, pansexual or whatever. And that goes down to other factors that are more relative to relationship compatibility and expectations than sexual attraction.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Ock said:


> Wow, I must've come off as really stupid to you.


No, not at all. I'm just reiterating. I didn't actually think you thought this, but pointing out that someone could find more people attractive and be straight for instance.



> But anyways, maybe logic as you see it isn't required to _feel_ more uneasy about a bi woman. Feelings aren't supposed to be logical. I'm also afraid of dogs. I doubt that requires logic either.


That's fair.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

daleks_exterminate said:


> just because someone's bi doesn't mean they're attracted to everyone of their or opposite gender.


But there's actually people that believe bi people are attracted to _everyone_ ?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Ock said:


> But there's actually people that believe bi people are attracted to _everyone_ ?


Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Lunacik

There is also - just because I'm a bi woman doesn't mean I want to have a threesome with you...or a threesome at all.


----------



## Lunacik

@Ock Being bi doesn't mean you want two things and having only one can't satisfy the desires. It means you can be satisfied by either one of those two things.

*EDIT:*
Bisexuality =/= polyamory.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Hexcoder said:


> @Ock Being bi doesn't mean you want two things and having only one can't satisfy the desires. It means you can be satisfied by either one of those two things.


Hmm.....Okay.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Hexcoder said:


> @Ock Being bi doesn't mean you want two things and having only one can't satisfy the desires. It means you can be satisfied by either one of those two things. Bisexuality =/= polyamory.


I wouldn't know. I'm not bi.


----------



## Lunacik

Ock said:


> I wouldn't know. I'm not bi.


I am, that's why I am explaining it in response to your posts.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hexcoder said:


> There is also - just because I'm a bi woman doesn't mean I want to have a threesome with you...or a threesome at all.


YES. That's not my thing, either.


----------



## Lunacik

[no permanence for this post, wanted it to be temporary due to how personal it was]


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

How does one determine if one is a sadomasochist? I might be the lite version. S/M_lite_. 

I'm not into bondage, and BDSM stuff looks *way* too theatrical and hardcore for me. But I like getting hit with things, bitten, shoved around, and I like to return the favor if someone is being cheeky. My husband was an absolute sweetheart, and I loved that he couldn't resist doing these things with me. We would play fight all the time, and I would badger him until he couldn't let me get away with it anymore. I felt way more loved and satisfied when he went to work on me and left a ton of marks. It felt like he cared about me that much more. I didn't need to have an orgasm—that was nice enough—but I was much more likely to afterwards. I could rest easy. But then when I started having my sex difficulties, I focused so much on orgasm and having a functional vagina. I just didn't get turned on like I used to, didn't have as much fun, always worried that my body wouldn't work right this time. I didn't realize how special the flirty stuff was to me until I had all this time to think about what really made my time with him so nice.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I have the weirdest fuckin' wet dreams in my 40's!


----------



## Lunacik

tmi nvm


----------



## BigApplePi

I would guess I had some form of sex during the month of August 2005 but I don't remember a thing. If you were there would you let me know?



Ock said:


> I have the weirdest fuckin' wet dreams in my 40's!


Do you sleep with a towel?


----------



## Lunacik

Sometimes the avatars I choose are only there for me to have eye candy while I'm posting 😂


----------



## SirCanSir

Recently ive been a bit too much into discreetly pierced belly buttons. I just want to.... well, show some love in the area if one were to fall into my lap (literally).

The only issue is that they may create some inconveniences in some cuddling positions.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

SirCanSir said:


> Recently ive been a bit too much into discreetly pierced belly buttons. I just want to.... well, show some love in the area if one were to fall into my lap (literally).
> 
> The only issue is that they may create some inconveniences in some cuddling positions.


They don't  I may have spoke too soon... I guess it depends on what they have in it.


----------



## SirCanSir

ENIGMA2019 said:


> They don't  I may have spoke too soon... I guess it depends on what they have in it.


Well... there are some cuddling positions i enjoy at times that are somewhat .... well i wont get into it.

I dont necessarily mean anything weird but it can poke in uncomfortable areas. Nothing that involves genitals, i realized this came off the wrong way lmao.


----------



## impulsenine

Staying awake until 2 AM for sex and waking up at 5 AM for sex again and sleeping just to wake up at 7:30 AM for a quick sex again and then hurrying up and totally both being late at work and receiving a message with "_I was just 20 minutes late, no problem. I have an awesome mood! All of my coworkers noticed it_! " is a sign that you're doing the right thing.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

SirCanSir said:


> Well... there are some cuddling positions i enjoy at times that are somewhat .... well i wont get into it.
> 
> I dont necessarily mean anything weird but it can poke in uncomfortable areas. Nothing that involves genitals, i realized this came off the wrong way lmao.


I thought you meant scratching your skin no where in particular lol Others may have taken it that way. Still, I am not sure what all bellybutton rings are out there now. 🤷‍♂️ That is why I said that. For all I know there could be ones with razor blades or some crap.


----------



## SirCanSir

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I thought you meant scratching your skin no where in particular lol Others may have taken it that way. Still, I am not sure what all bellybutton rings are out there now. 🤷‍♂️ That is why I said that. For all I know there could be ones with razor blades or some crap.


Nah, just regular bellybutton rings. But yeah it only applies to some cuddling positions like those involving face contact with the area.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

SirCanSir said:


> Nah, just regular bellybutton rings. But yeah it only applies to some cuddling positions like those involving face contact with the area.


  The face never crossed my mind. Damn, it has been that long for me......My creativity is slipping


----------



## impulsenine

Dear women who are subtle with me and have the feeling that I will understand something: you are sorely mistaken. I don't understand the subtleties. I am functionally illiterate when it comes to subtleties: I perceive them but I do not interpret them. So: this thing with me swimming underwater and after that you tell each other that "_I have to find a guy to teach me to swim underwater_" doesn't work. If I wanted to teach you, I would already do it. You don't have to insist so hard until you start showing sexual behavior to get my attention. 

No, I don't want to taste a piece of your ass, or bite your breasts, I don't want any of this because if I wanted them, I would have gone after this before you realize, without you advertising. 
I was struck by that woman with a beautiful body who sits alone and is friendly and quiet. I want to fuck her HARD. 
You? NOT. So don't try again. 

*$$$*

Dear gays, I like only pussies. Yes. You heard right. I don't want a blowjob from you. I don't know what I'm doing to attract you so much. You can move on and suck a dick ... another, not mine. Bye. 

*$$$*

Dear girls who wear dresses or skirts and try to hide your panties: it's too late. I've already seen them. 
They are thongs with fine transverse stripes, alternating, white with dark blue. I also know the clothing material and depending on how it molds to the body, I also mapped the shape and size of the clitoris in less than 3 seconds. In vain do you realize that you have to hide this when several minutes have passed. I do everything before you realize.

*$$$*

Dear totally submissive girls: remind me from time to time to let you know if I am sarcastic or joking with you. Sometimes I forget that you do absolutely everything I command, and you end up doing things that I didn't really want to do, but I realized late that you didn't catch the joke. My bad.

*$$$*

Dear badly fucked married women, what should I do if you are in a hurry? Missing opportunities, haha.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I needed that. I can not scroll up again and reread. Still laughing...


----------



## Lunacik

I think it's funny when guys act like women _need _their shlongs or something. It's instantly clear who the desperate ones really are.


----------



## HAL

Hexcoder said:


> I think it's funny when guys act like women _need _their shlongs or something. It's instantly clear who the desperate ones really are.


I've seen a few comments on unsolicited dick pics recently.

I cannot fucking fathom how or why some guys would ever believe it's a good idea to do such a thing, other than them being:

1) Woefully desperate
2) So subconsciously patriarchal that they think it's perfectly acceptable to do such a thing

Probably a combination of the two


----------



## Lunacik

HAL said:


> I've seen a few comments on unsolicited dick pics recently.
> 
> I cannot fucking fathom how or why some guys would ever believe it's a good idea to do such a thing, other than them being:
> 
> 1) Woefully desperate
> 2) So subconsciously patriarchal that they think it's perfectly acceptable to do such a thing
> 
> Probably a combination of the two


It stems from objectifying women and seeing us as objects / possessions a lot as well, often times. Just having no respect. That's probably what you meant by patriarchal though, come to think of it...but yeah, those guys only land naive women anyway. Or desperate women who don't get much of that kind of attention from society, or women who are just using them as a sex toy or paycheck, etc.


----------



## Lunacik

IDK, personally, if guys treat me like I'm an object I just do it right back to them. I see them as nothing more than a mindless dildo, except I also see them as unworthy of being a sex toy to me even. I'm actually nice about it compared to most other women who don't simply ignore them though, lol. Most of them will just play along with it and take advantage of them as a form of revenge for it. These types of guys don't realise their objectification / etc. leaves them wide open and vulnerable and women prey on their stupidity, playing the role of the piece of meat while the guy doesn't realise she's merely using that role as bait while she's secretly actually thinking the guy is an idiot and taking advantage of him. Compared to that...the fact that I treat these kinds of guys as an object right back (the same disrespect, etc.) then don't even see them as worthy of being *my* sex toy / object because I see them as scum of the human race in general and the toys in my drawer have more to offer than they do, is very lightweight retaliation.

EDIT:
I don't see guys in general this way, each individual earns their own treatment.


----------



## HAL

Hexcoder said:


> Compared to that...the fact that I treat these kinds of guys as an object right back (the same disrespect, etc.) then don't even see them as worthy of being *my* sex toy / object because I see them as scum of the human race in general and the toys in my drawer have more to offer than they do, is very lightweight retaliation.


I kind of do similar with dumb girls.

I wonder if it's not necessarily any kind of 'revenge' thing, and is just a case of not really being able to intellectually connect with them, so fuck em (not literally).


----------



## Lunacik

HAL said:


> I kind of do similar with dumb girls.
> 
> I wonder if it's not necessarily any kind of 'revenge' thing, and is just a case of not really being able to intellectually connect with them, so fuck em (not literally).


Hmm...IDK, I feel anger in response to it. I also never do it to someone simply for being "dumb," I only objectify them in response to their objectification of me. Perhaps that is that for you, IDK.

For me personally though--that's just my personality, has been ever since I was born. It reminds me of when I was 3 years old and my uncle who hated kids and would look at them in mean ways and scare them off, etc. tried pulling that shit with me and I just stood there with arms crossed or hands on hips etc. and kept doing it right back to him. Most kids used to just cry and run away instead (my gma did babysitting stuff a lot so there were a lot of kids around which is why he hated them). Fast-forward to only about a year and a half ago, an abusive ex tried to stare me down. I knew from him talking to me about it in the past, that to him looking away first meant being intimidated, or weak, etc. and was pretty much just his idiotic way of overcompensating for his insecurity and asserting "dominance," so I just sat there and kept staring him in the eyes with a cocky smile on my face (while slightly laughing about how pathetic he was being) thinking silently / having the attitude of "okay, I'll just sit here for however long it takes to make it clear to you that you do not scare me and I am not the type that will ever back down to anyone" ....after a long pause of him just standing in the doorway waiting for me to break eye contact, he finally walked away all pissed off about having to do it first, which I thought was hilarious and I laughed outloud at him.

I'm just spicy/bold like this, lol. I'm rather chill / laid back / won't start problems with people, but I will defend both myself and other people from injustices. You do it to me, I'll get in your face and grin as I do it right back. People don't intimidate me and I'm not afraid to put somebody in their place.


----------



## impulsenine

There is demand and supply for everything on the dating scene.
For objectified women, for objectified men and for dumb girls and for dumb boys.

If the supply meets the wrong demand, tell them to move on and that's it.
All dramas avoided.

Everything else is counterproductive and a loss of time.


----------



## Lunacik

impulsenine said:


> There is demand and supply for everything on the dating scene.
> For objectified women, for objectified men and for dumb girls and for dumb boys.
> 
> If the supply meets the wrong demand, tell them to move on and that's it.
> All dramas avoided.
> 
> Everything else is counterproductive and a loss of time.


Objectification of women is not a dating scene preference, it's an entitled, toxic, and damaging belief system / widespread perspective of women. Mothers in some places are literally ironing daughters' breasts because of it. Women are often unsafe to go places and have to be cautious about how they interact, what they say, where they go, who they go with, much more than men do because of objectification. The objectification is what creates the unnecessary drama, not confronting it. Confronting it is merely asserting yourself to be trdeated as a human being. It is too ingrained into society and too widespread to call it a mere dating scene preference. It's more like, being seen by society as a brainless sex toy anywhere and everywhere you go if you are pretty--see female engineer issues if you want a good example. This problem is not only in the engineering field, that just highlights it / makes what is already there more obvious for those who are otherwise too programmed by society to think this way to be able to even see it. Goodbye to your promotion, good luck in careers that are stereotypically more male, good luck in the social realm being surrounded by males, then you've got teachers and bosses using their positions as leverage for sex...objectification is not some harmless "match up in the dating scene" type of thing.

Whatever "drama" that comes from confronting it is necessary, as it's something that needs to stop and it is a cause worth fighting for.


----------



## impulsenine

Hexcoder said:


> Objectification of women is not a dating scene preference, it's an entitled, toxic, and damaging belief system / widespread perspective of women. Mothers in some places are literally ironing daughters' breasts because of it. Women are often unsafe to go places and have to be cautious about how they interact, what they say, where they go, who they go with, much more than men do because of objectification. The objectification is what creates the unnecessary drama, not confronting it. Confronting it is merely asserting yourself to be trdeated as a human being. It is too ingrained into society and too widespread to call it a mere dating scene preference. It's more like, being seen by society as a brainless sex toy anywhere and everywhere you go if you are pretty--see female engineer issues if you want a good example. This problem is not only in the engineering field, that just highlights it / makes what is already there more obvious for those who are otherwise too programmed by society to think this way to be able to even see it. Goodbye to your promotion, good luck in careers that are stereotypically more male, good luck in the social realm being surrounded by males, then you've got teachers and bosses using their positions as leverage for sex...objectification is not some harmless "match up in the dating scene" type of thing.
> 
> Whatever "drama" that comes from confronting it is necessary, as it's something that needs to stop and it is a cause worth fighting for.


ok, gl hf.


----------



## Zosio

It's so good to have an honest-to-god dom in my life again. 

I overthink too much in day-to-day life. When it comes to sex, I just want to get thrashed, and I'm grateful that I've come across somebody who wants to do that and _also_ isn't toxic/problematic. It's like catching lightning in a bottle.


----------



## Penny

nvm


----------



## Zosio

Penny said:


> a twin selves story and the sin of adultery
> 
> someone committed adultery by doing it with their husband's brother and what made it adultery rather than acceptable (due to the fact that the two combined were twin selves, the brother and the someone rather married) was that they did it doggie style (from behind) as opposed to in the missionary position. not saying doggie style is a sin, but may as well be when it comes to twin selves


Wat


----------



## Penny

Zosio said:


> Wat


its only a story to help people who have twin selves understand. adultery is sex outside of marriage. holy matrimony.


----------



## Zosio

Penny said:


> its only a story to help people who have twin selves understand. adultery is sex outside of marriage. holy matrimony.


Marriage and adultery are both just abstract concepts. They can't exist unless at least two parties mutually agree that they do.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Hexcoder said:


> Objectification of women is not a dating scene preference, it's an entitled, toxic, and damaging belief system / widespread perspective of women. Mothers in some places are literally ironing daughters' breasts because of it. Women are often unsafe to go places and have to be cautious about how they interact, what they say, where they go, who they go with, much more than men do because of objectification. The objectification is what creates the unnecessary drama, not confronting it. Confronting it is merely asserting yourself to be trdeated as a human being. It is too ingrained into society and too widespread to call it a mere dating scene preference. It's more like, being seen by society as a brainless sex toy anywhere and everywhere you go if you are pretty--see female engineer issues if you want a good example. This problem is not only in the engineering field, that just highlights it / makes what is already there more obvious for those who are otherwise too programmed by society to think this way to be able to even see it. Goodbye to your promotion, good luck in careers that are stereotypically more male, good luck in the social realm being surrounded by males, then you've got teachers and bosses using their positions as leverage for sex...objectification is not some harmless "match up in the dating scene" type of thing.
> 
> Whatever "drama" that comes from confronting it is necessary, as it's something that needs to stop and it is a cause worth fighting for.


Just like some males think they are men. Actually, they are just manipulative, disgusting,terrorizing -bullying bitches. I wonder how someone feels like a real man when they have to use toxic force to get their way? Threatening, downgrading, attempted terrorizing and numerous other things that make it clear they need profession help. Obviously, they are not going to try to get help. I hope a real man(men) get a hold of their ass and correct it. Other males following or looking the other way when a man/men is/are doing this are just as guilty.


----------



## Albert80

I am ashamed to say, but I do not remember the last time I had sex. I do not even have time for my girlfriend now, she strongly resents me. I think I should change my job, I would not want to lose my beloved because of a job that does not even bring money.


----------



## Lunacik

I want the new Lovense so badly...

...but even simple pleasures in life are just wishful thinking for me for now, much less something so expensive. Can't even properly meet my own needs, much less have things I merely want.


----------



## Lunacik

I don't really give a shit about these thirsty bastards; in fact, part of me is disgusted by them. My heart is locked away in a place inside me they could never reach from their level. Underneath all the laughter, all the fun...I died a long time ago.


----------



## impulsenine

Hexcoder said:


> I want the new Lovense so badly...


Lush 3?
I want it too.


----------



## Lunacik

impulsenine said:


> Lush 3?
> I want it too.


Nah, theres a new one called Quake that just came out.


----------



## Lunacik

nvm


----------



## Zosio

I'm poly and partnered, now, which is a thing I thought I'd never do 

But I've actually found it quite healing. I've always had an unhealthy relationship with possessiveness and jealousy, and all of this has really been challenging me on that and making me reframe all of these concepts in my head. 

It's strange to feel both liberated _and_ emotionally secure in something.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

My carnal desires have evolved. And I don't like it.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

My carnal desires have diminished. And I don't like it.

But then again, maybe its better than getting public boners all the time, and always having to find time and opportunity to jizz.


----------



## Zosio

There are few things I find funnier than an ENTP in the relentless pursuit of Some Ass 

This man has hounded me on and off for a year. It does not matter how many times I rebuff him or ghost, he just keeps on coming back. I think this man is gonna watch me fucking die. 

I will never not be entertained by Napoleonic strategizing being applied to getting laid. Quite frankly, it's goddamn admirable. 

🥲


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

I browse Scrolller from time to time.


----------



## Worriedfunction

Hexcoder said:


> I want the new Lovense so badly...


Why did I naively look this up without a VPN and incognito mode.


----------



## Lunacik

Worriedfunction said:


> Why did I naively look this up without a VPN and incognito mode.


LOL...whoops...


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Worriedfunction

Hexcoder said:


> LOL...whoops...


Serves me right given the context of the thread. 
Besides, good vibrations never hurt anybody.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Personally I'll be just fine if I never try anal. I mean, its kinda gross. That's where people poop from. But I might try it if a woman was basically begging me to.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

To me giving head to a woman seems more appealing than getting head.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Here's a confession. I have no desire to have sex with anyone on PerC. I need to know someone in person to even begin desiring them.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

I have no sexual desire at the moment. It must be a side effect of the medication I'm on and the fact I'm still experiencing withdrawal symptoms from the edibles. Makes the "no fap" challenge a cake walk.


----------



## Crowbo

I went skinny dipping for the first time this evening.


----------



## KindaSnob!

Ock said:


> Here's a confession. I have no desire to have sex with anyone on PerC. I need to know someone in person to even begin desiring them.


Yeah. One-hundred percent i feel this way too. I was thinking about it now actually. I don't know if you feel this way too but: Whenever some naughty users with no boundaries trying to interpret what i'm saying in sexual way, i really get annoyed. Those users were part of the reason i left here last time actually. I have no problem with people having relationship here or talking about their sexual life btw! I also don't hate naughty users in spam world. I even think those are brave and funny! But whenever some user who is trying to find life-fulfilling meaning in their own sex life tries to project themselves on me, i feel really uncomfortable. Like, when i'm just being friendly, they interpret it as if i am flirting or having predatory mindset! When i am clearly not. So annoying. That kind of self-projection. I would rather prefer them just teasing me for being prude, you know.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

KindaSnob! said:


> Like, when i'm just being friendly, they interpret it as if i am flirting or having predatory mindset! When i am clearly not.


I find this annoying irl or online, especially the "having predatory mindset" part. Sometimes I feel like any time I talk to a female, I might as well be a fuckboy or rapist in their eyes.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

The medication I'm on diminishes my libido significantly. My desire for release is literally at 0. I have no desire for sexual release or intimacy of any kind. All I want to do is sleep, but I won't be able to do that for another 5 hours. I think my co-worker is sleeping somewhere. He's lucky to have a guy like me on his shift. If I threw all caution to the wind, I would take the cell phones and would find a place to sleep myself. God knows I could use it.. Unfortunately, my Code of Ethics prevents me from doing that. I hate my Code of Ethics. It's a burden I carry with me always.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Wow! Some of the things people admit to in this thread. 😮

I don't have anything to confess and even if I did I don't think I would here. Seems still too personal. XD


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Scoobyscoob said:


> Wow! Some of the things people admit to in this thread. 😮
> 
> I don't have anything to confess and even if I did I don't think I would here. Seems still too personal. XD


It's easy to admit to things when people don't know who you are. It's even easier when you don't really know yourself.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Tripwire_Desire said:


> It's easy to admit to things when people don't know who you are. It's even easier when you don't really know yourself.


Yeah that's exactly the problem. I've told a lot of people I know IRL about this forum. lol Also, I don't want to piss anyone off by sharing intimate details on a public forum like PerC. Even if I would kind of like to share some details. 

Although I guess I can share a little something. I think my wife has just about the perfect midsection.


----------



## Squirt

Tripwire_Desire said:


> The medication I'm on diminishes my libido significantly. My desire for release is literally at 0. I have no desire for sexual release or intimacy of any kind. All I want to do is sleep, but I won't be able to do that for another 5 hours. I think my co-worker is sleeping somewhere. He's lucky to have a guy like me on his shift. If I threw all caution to the wind, I would take the cell phones and would find a place to sleep myself. God knows I could use it.. Unfortunately, my Code of Ethics prevents me from doing that. I hate my Code of Ethics. It's a burden I carry with me always.


I am so pleased that someone is using the sexual confession thread to lament about being sleepy.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Squirt said:


> I am so pleased that someone is using the sexual confession thread to lament about being sleepy.


Sex takes energy. No Sleep = No Energy.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Tripwire_Desire said:


> Sex takes energy. No Sleep = No Energy.


True if you're a guy but not 100% true if you're a gal. XD


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Scoobyscoob said:


> True if you're a guy but not 100% true if you're a gal. XD


The gal can't do all the work. That ain't fair. She's gotta enjoy it too.


----------



## Squirt

Scoobyscoob said:


> True if you're a guy but not 100% true if you're a gal. XD


Or a hole in the ground.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Tripwire_Desire said:


> The gal can't do all the work. That ain't fair. She's gotta enjoy it too.


Hahah well it's usually the dude doing most of the work but I meant gals can be sleeping during. 🤣



Squirt said:


> Or a hole in the ground.


Seems unsexy for both the dude and the hole.


----------



## Squirt

Scoobyscoob said:


> Hahah well it's usually the dude doing most of the work but I meant gals can be sleeping during. 🤣


Still a better love story than Twilight.


----------



## KindaSnob!

KindaSnob! said:


> Yeah. One-hundred percent i feel this way too. I was thinking about it now actually. I don't know if you feel this way too but: Whenever some naughty users with no boundaries trying to interpret what i'm saying in sexual way, i really get annoyed. Those users were part of the reason i left here last time actually. I have no problem with people having relationship here or talking about their sexual life btw! I also don't hate naughty users in spam world. I even think those are brave and funny! But whenever some user who is trying to find life-fulfilling meaning in their own sex life tries to project themselves on me, i feel really uncomfortable. Like, when i'm just being friendly, they interpret it as if i am flirting or having predatory mindset! When i am clearly not. So annoying. That kind of self-projection. I would rather prefer them just teasing me for being prude, you know.


I really hope nobody misunderstood my post. Now i think about it, i should have put more thoughts in this post. I wasn't targeting anybody here exactly. At least people in last 3 pages.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Squirt said:


> Or a hole in the ground.


Somehow, I think the trapdoor spider wouldn't like that very much.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Squirt said:


> Still a better love story than Twilight.


Hahah I feel like I do owe you an explanation but like I told @Tripwire_Desire , I don't feel comfortable sharing too many details here because I don't want anyone who knows me and might be browsing this forum to get mad at me.

Lets just say I have dated a gal where she wouldn't always be awake during. I had permission and everything, that was just a bit surprising at first and very much a first and pretty much an only for me. 🤣


----------



## Lunacik

I don't get why guys are all..."Wanna see muh dicc piccs?" I'm sort of just like..."Why? Does your nut sack look like Michelangelo? Did you draw a mustache on your foreskin and put a mini sombrero on the tip in hope it'd help you find some taco? Did you dress it up as a snake and stick it through the bottom of a mini basket on your lap so you could convince people you're a snake charmer?" I'm so confused...what reason is there to see it?

*EDIT:*
Vagina isn't aesthetically appealing to me either...

*EDIT:*
Ass looks nice...why don't guys ever send girls pics of their asses? If I asked a straight guy to send me a pic of his ass instead of his dick he'd probably try to confirm my gender...


----------



## ThisNameWorks

@Hexcoder 
Would sending a video of myself doing squats in underwear be sexy? My balls were very noticeable underneath.


----------



## B3LIAL

I haven't had an orgasm is about a year now. I don't give a shit. Sperm retention pays dividends after a while. Not copium, just facts.

I also confess I'm considering never voluntarily ejaculating again.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Is it weird that I'm looking forward to having sex regularly again?  No, I think the pandemic is just messing with people's expectations.


----------



## gracewil

When i was 18 i worked for tryst escort services. It was only for 8 months. I loved my job and people i met there. When I started my study and didn't have time for this job anymore.


----------



## Rivaloo

I cut a hole in my mattress before to 'smash' it ._. but go figure for a person like myself who ironically deems sex to be wreckless to do just for the sake of doing it :v its kinda psychological ig


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Been working so many hours, I barely have enough time to get home and perform a sad wank before going to sleep. NO AUTO CORRECT!!! NOT WALK, WANK!!! STOP CORRECTING ME!!! 🙃






OK, gonna go on my CODE 7. I'm hungry and need nourishment.


----------



## Crowbo

A lot of people seem to have wet dreams as a result of not ejaculating for weeks on end but for some reason that's never happened to me.


----------



## Crowbo

Me when December arrives.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

* *




I'm turned on by Tiger Stripes.


----------



## Crowbo

I've just completed No Nut November for the 3rd time in four years! I beat this challenge in both 2018 and 2019, failed last year, but I have now redeemed myself in 2021! 

LMFAO. I'm probably going to cum at least 15 times today.


----------



## Rivaloo

Crowbo said:


> I've just completed No Nut November for the 3rd time in four years! I beat this challenge in both 2018 and 2019, failed last year, but I have now redeemed myself in 2021!
> 
> LMFAO. I'm probably going to cum at least 15 times today.


Gonna make up for lost cu..imean time


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

I don't know what it is, but women sporting butt plugs is a major turn off for me.


----------



## cjlab9ihih

It wasn't long ago that I was renovating my house. It was already at the stage of completion. All that was left to do was to buy some little things. And so when I was looking for where to buy blinds I was advised one store where a very pretty girl worked. And it happened that I slept with her. I do not know how it happened, but for a moment I thought that between us there was a spark. Now I don't know what to do, how to tell my girlfriend that I had sex with another girl. Please advise me, is it even worth it?


----------



## WickerDeer

cjlab9ihih said:


> It wasn't long ago that I was renovating my house. It was already at the stage of completion. All that was left to do was to buy some little things. And so when I was looking for where to buy blinds I was advised one store where a very pretty girl worked. And it happened that I slept with her. I do not know how it happened, but for a moment I thought that between us there was a spark. Now I don't know what to do, how to tell my girlfriend that I had sex with another girl. Please advise me, is it even worth it?


Yes you do need to tell your girlfriend that you had sex with someone, and you need to do it before you ever have sex with her again.

This is because it's the right thing to do--your girlfriend doesn't deserve to suffer just for giving you a chance, and for being affectionate to you. It would be wrong to betray and hurt someone just because they show you affection and gave you trust. 
And not telling her is lying, dishonesty, and would be betraying her trust even further.


So you need to be honest and let her know, even if it means you need to accept negative consequences for your behavior (such as the ending of a relationship). And you should go get an STI test.


----------



## WickerDeer

My sexual confession is that when I visit a nearby city I will usually go to the sex shop there (as well as sometimes the drug shop) (both are legal--just explicit and specialized).

And I usually end up not knowing what half of the sex toy technologies are--so I look up articles. Anyway, I started reading about "thrusting" vibrators, and bought one.

But the dang thing broke after one use. I don't think my vagina's some kind of roid rage rambo that just snaps sex toys, so I think it was just defective. It's still really annoying though. The thrust action just broke and I thought it needed to be recharged but no. And these things aren't cheap. Fortunately it should be covered by warranty if it is deemed defective.

I was slowly working up a plan to quit drinking, and instead find other ways to relax in the evening, but I guess not. 

In other sexual news, I researched the diva cup and when I found out that it's fitted by age, because apparently women my age have weak vaginas, I got all prideful and decided that I'm going to get the smaller divacup and force my vagina to man up, rather than let it be some lazy, old hag vagina.

I still haven't ever had a diva cup. I did get weighted kegal balls. My goal is to get a diva cup before my next period. So I want to be ready for the not-old-lady size of divacup out of stupid pride and boredom, I guess.






I would like to pretend that it just destroyed a sex toy immediately, because it's just that tough, but I think the truth is it was probably just defective. lol Oh well, I still have the kegal balls.  I haven't got any great reason to do this. I have no intention of beginning a sexual relationship,perhaps this is a mid life crisis thing--like some guys buy new cars.


----------



## PayingCustomer

A close friend just opened up an onlyfans. She has some pretty sexy IG stories and to my shock, she posted a link to her of. Feeling kinda of guilty for wanting to subscribe 😹

Also, watching another friend, who's a Twitch streamer, who gave me a link to her onlyfans herself without me having any prior knowledge lol I've already watched her free xhamster and manyvids videos and plan on subbing to her OF next month. I might sub to them both next month and I tend to tip via cashapp but I won't with one since they both know my handle lmao


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

I shopped at several local businesses today and discovered one where a dude makes and sells leather items. Where I live, there's a practical market for it. Nice boots, moccasins, wallets, belts, saddles, harnesses, ...whips and crops... There wasn't anything in black, and nothing appeared to be more human-sized than animal-sized, but I can't stop myself from wondering if he has any kinky customers. It would have to be clandestine because I think his daughter was running the register.


----------



## shameless

It’s been 9 months since I’ve gotten laid.

I believe this is the longest I’ve gone ever without sex since I first had sex originally.

Even the last two people weren’t randoms. They were actually real people I was seeing. This chick in the fall of 2020. And then this dude last winter/spring if 2021.

The person before that was my ex girlfriend. From what I can deduce it was after my break up with her that I seemed to not just be able to go screw randoms.

Now this will probably sound strange to the general population of people who are more conservative with their sex life. But in my case I can’t tell if something is now wrong with me or if this is what maturing is 🤣. Because I never had an issue just going out and getting some when I wanted it, It was easy to just select someone that was game and dtf. And go about life. Where as now I am turned off by many people. Which again I wonder is this because I was bit by the fucken love bug with that ex girlfriend and so I actually have to be mentally or emotionally attracted to people? Or is this just I’m getting old and apart of getting old is you don’t find other people easily fuckable anymore. Remember I’m an ESTP we’re used to being able to fuck randoms with no strings attached if we are single.

It’s not like I have no libido. I do. In fact every now and then when I’m horny I’ll go on a dating app and flash thru. But then I don’t select anyone to continue conversation with.

Anyways you’re welcome for the most shallow post on the forum. ESTP problems lmao 🤣 🤷🏻‍♀️. Am I a broken ESTP tainted by the love bug or just growing up.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

The women that look the most fuckable to me are tall, and have big hips and butt (not flabby though!).


----------



## AnneM

Sorry I have to post this everywhere I can.

I think maybe I have never actually been in love before. What is this insane, horrible feeling that I never want to stop. Somebody, help me. What can I do. I need to hear this dude laugh, it is like a PHYSICAL need. It's like starving for oxygen. If he doesn't scream at me about freedom of the press and Julian assange in the next 24 hours, I may LITERALLY die. The only hope I have right now is that he is actually writing me a 10000 pg email right now and lurking on perc. OMG I can't take this, Alfredo. This is definitely the cruelest thing anyone has EVER done to me. You make the dude I had an affair with look like a Person of Walmart, seriously, and I thought he was a gift from God at the time. Maybe you are a gift from satan?? I don't even care!! I will burn in hell for all eternity just to talk to you one more time, even if you're in a terrible mood and talk about politics the whoooooole time. OMG.


----------



## Bluefireluv

Sensational said:


> It’s been 9 months since I’ve gotten laid.
> 
> I believe this is the longest I’ve gone ever without sex since I first had sex originally.
> 
> Even the last two people weren’t randoms. They were actually real people I was seeing. This chick in the fall of 2020. And then this dude last winter/spring if 2021.
> 
> The person before that was my ex girlfriend. From what I can deduce it was after my break up with her that I seemed to not just be able to go screw randoms.
> 
> Now this will probably sound strange to the general population of people who are more conservative with their sex life. But in my case I can’t tell if something is now wrong with me or if this is what maturing is 🤣. Because I never had an issue just going out and getting some when I wanted it, It was easy to just select someone that was game and dtf. And go about life. Where as now I am turned off by many people. Which again I wonder is this because I was bit by the fucken love bug with that ex girlfriend and so I actually have to be mentally or emotionally attracted to people? Or is this just I’m getting old and apart of getting old is you don’t find other people easily fuckable anymore. Remember I’m an ESTP we’re used to being able to fuck randoms with no strings attached if we are single.
> 
> It’s not like I have no libido. I do. In fact every now and then when I’m horny I’ll go on a dating app and flash thru. But then I don’t select anyone to continue conversation with.
> 
> Anyways you’re welcome for the most shallow post on the forum. ESTP problems lmao 🤣 🤷🏻‍♀️. Am I a broken ESTP tainted by the love bug or just growing up.


I always say I'm too good at separating sex from emotions, so casual sex has never been a problem for me. It's definitely not as good since most of the time I don't even really like the person I'm sleeping with, but it was worth enduring it for the sex, because my libido is just too much sometimes 😂 

Then I met one of my exes, and we started out as fwbs where I specifically complained that sex without the emotional connection, as easy as it was, was also pretty boring. So we had sex with the emotional connection, which led to a disastrous relationship. BUT, the sex was _amazing_. Chef's kiss.

After we broke up I did casual sex once or twice but it just wasn't that worth it anymore. I always remember how much better it is with that connection. So these days I have to fight my libido as hard as I can because I know if I give in it's not going to be as satisfactory as I need it to be.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

I’m with my husband’s family, and it’s great, but it’s terrible too. It feels like he’s here, but just in another room. I can almost smell him. I find myself walking into different rooms, like I’m searching for him. I’m restless. I just want to get railed.


----------



## AnneM

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> I’m with my husband’s family, and it’s great, but it’s terrible too. It feels like he’s here, but just in another room. I can almost smell him. I find myself walking into different rooms, like I’m searching for him. I’m restless. I just want to get railed.


???????????


Is this a very sad story I don't know???????


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

AnneM said:


> ???????????
> 
> 
> Is this a very sad story I don't know???????


I married him June 2020, and he died in a car crash May 2021, and I vent a lot on here.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Weird, how losing a mere 15 pounds or so can increase my libido.


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Queen of Cups said:


> View attachment 897155


As opposed to how men in thuggish culture often refuse to eat pussy because it puts the focus on the woman's pleasure. I personally find that attitude pretty offensive. But don't they consider that pleasure can be had for the man as well eating the pussy?


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

Gossipy confession:


* *




I saw on social media that my ex and his girlfriend are expecting a child. I know _exactly_ why they are expecting one. It's because the condoms he uses fit like a plastic bag. 

Get ones that fit snugly ---> Prevent pregananancy 

But the sad thing is that his ex wife never let him be on top because she said he was too overweight and would crush her. That is *not nice* and not true at all. Good thing she is an ex wife! Hopefully I offered him a little healing there, and maybe he is allowed to get on top of his current girlfriend. But he probably doesn't hit her with a belt because he broke up with me rather soon after I asked him to do that to me. Oh well!


 

If someone is worried about their weight or their belly getting in the way of a good time, there is a list of positions online to address all these concerns. Use pillows too.


----------



## Zosio

Was felt up in a very public space for the first time and was surprised by how much I enjoyed it. 

To be clear, I'm not an exhibitionist. The last thing I want is to potentially make someone else uncomfortable with sexual antics. It has to be covert enough for me to find it hot. 

We went to a concert for the first time in months. The artist performing is known for being very covid conscious, so there were some pretty tough regulations that made me feel okay with going. 

There was something so damn hot about the self-assured way he did it. _"No one's able to see us,"_ said in such a matter-of-fact way. 

I dunno what it is. I suppose I think it's hot when someone has "the audacity." Probably because it's in such stark contrast to how I was conditioned to handle sexuality. 

Glad I've found a way to indulge in it that _doesn't_ involve me dating some kind of megalomaniac. 🙃


----------



## JourneyOfMystery

Ock said:


> Weird, how losing a mere 15 pounds or so can increase my libido.


Or maybe the physical exercise in general is making your hormones cooked up, then making that libido increase as a result? 🤔🤨


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

I think the Resident Alien is kind of sexy.... 

Then again, I wrote half of an erotic alien novel a couple of years ago. I should finish that. I also discovered a whole erotic alien x human series of novels recently: Ice Planet Barbarians. I found the book at an airport, so it must be popular, and the kink probably is too. I mean, Captain Kirk was getting it on with all the alien girls he encountered _decades_ ago. I'm trying to collect more of the novels and read them, and then I hide them under my bed with my other hidden books. Then if I'm ever dating a guy who I want to keep them hidden from, I will know he isn't one for me. 

"If you can't handle me at my worst ^aliens, 
you don't deserve me at my best ^aliens!"

Cute t-shirt idea.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Being high on cannabis gives me bigger erections and more intense orgasms. 
Alcohol turns me into Limp Bizkit.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I've seen some women say they can't orgasm unless they're masturbating, and.... While this is way too tmi, I'm dying and so I'm going to share because it's pretty funny.

I don't share this issue, but i do have one that's very annoying. I don't know what kind of weird Pavlov-esq bell treat experiments that my intp did to me, but for the last few years I really can't get off to anything unless he's involved. The kicker is though, i have a higher sex drive. He fucking made me addicted to him or some shit and then is just like "oh I'm busy" and "oh I'm tired" sometimes. That's entirely fair, i suppose, and we do have active sex, but i want it like dailllllllly at least. He doesn't really need that somehow. Yet, he knows he can get it whatever he wants it (which is ridiculously true enough), AND that even if i try for like HOURS (I've actually done that), i won't be able to come until he gets involved. Do you know how much ridiculous power this man holds over me? 🤣 I love him and I'm happy with him but dear God. I can't even just like enjoy how things feel, or anything that used to work, or ..... No no i fell in love and now he has to be there. Even toys don't really work enough. 


I blame my brain and also all the intps of the world.


----------



## Pifanjr

daleks_exterminate said:


> I've seen some women say they can't orgasm unless they're masturbating, and.... While this is way too tmi, I'm dying and so I'm going to share because it's pretty funny.
> 
> I don't share this issue, but i do have one that's very annoying. I don't know what kind of weird Pavlov-esq bell treat experiments that my intp did to me, but for the last few years I really can't get off to anything unless he's involved. The kicker is though, i have a higher sex drive. He fucking made me addicted to him or some shit and then is just like "oh I'm busy" and "oh I'm tired" sometimes. That's entirely fair, i suppose, and we do have active sex, but i want it like dailllllllly at least. He doesn't really need that somehow. Yet, he knows he can get it whatever he wants it (which is ridiculously true enough), AND that even if i try for like HOURS (I've actually done that), i won't be able to come until he gets involved. Do you know how much ridiculous power this man holds over me? 🤣 I love him and I'm happy with him but dear God. I can't even just like enjoy how things feel, or anything that used to work, or ..... No no i fell in love and now he has to be there. Even toys don't really work enough.
> 
> 
> I blame my brain and also all the intps of the world.


Isn't that better than not being able to orgasm from sex at all?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Pifanjr said:


> Isn't that better than not being able to orgasm from sex at all?


Probably. Idk.... 🤣


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I came to a realization yesterday. This was NOT conscious on my part. But I think maybe subconsciously why I ordered these two paintings might have something to do with that most ideally if I was gonna have a threesome with two women, I'd most want one to be a ginger with pale skin and vibrant red hair, and the other to be a Black woman with a big afro. Lol


----------



## Zosio

Ock said:


> Being high on cannabis gives me bigger erections and more intense orgasms.
> Alcohol turns me into Limp Bizkit.


Cannabis turns me into the horniest horndog. I'm assuming some inhibition blocks are involved. _Way_ easier to orgasm as well. 

My partner on the other hand can't even have sex when he's high (which he doesn't do very much anymore; doesn't really care for it.) Says he "can't take myself seriously enough." 

Odd how the reactions can be so different.


----------



## WickerDeer

Zosio said:


> Cannabis turns me into the horniest horndog. I'm assuming some inhibition blocks are involved. _Way_ easier to orgasm as well.
> 
> My partner on the other hand can't even have sex when he's high (which he doesn't do very much anymore; doesn't really care for it.) Says he "can't take myself seriously enough."
> 
> Odd how the reactions can be so different.


I feel like cannabis enhances sensory experiences in some ways.

Sometimes when I have a headache I use cannabis oil or take cannabis and end up massaging my nose--apparently nose has similar tissue as erectile tissue so some people get stuffy noses too when aroused.

Anyway--it all makes sense on cannabis, now not so much.

The nose is an erotic part of the body though, according to me when I'm high and trying to get rid of a headache.


----------



## Zosio

WickerDeer said:


> I feel like cannabis enhances sensory experiences in some ways.
> 
> Sometimes when I have a headache I use cannabis oil or take cannabis and end up massaging my nose--apparently nose has similar tissue as erectile tissue so some people get stuffy noses too when aroused.
> 
> Anyway--it all makes sense on cannabis, now not so much.
> 
> The nose is an erotic part of the body though, according to me when I'm high and trying to get rid of a headache.


I actually had someone request that I give them a "nosejob" once. Never thought I'd see such a strong reaction to something like that. Now it all makes sense 😆


----------



## horseloverfat

I feel kind of bitter because I almost never have women around my age say I'm attractive. My mom has said I'm handsome but that's a cop out. Men have body issues too, not just women.


----------



## Amorous

horseloverfat said:


> *I feel kind of bitter because I almost never have women around my age say I'm attractive*. My mom has said I'm handsome but that's a cop out. Men have body issues too, not just women.


Don't define your value based on what others say/don't say. If you can do that, then there's nothing to be bitter about


----------



## Musical Tree Person

I love sex, but the nude cuddling right after is the bit I miss most... I'm nearly demisexual so idk if that is part of it 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

If you have a dream about using butt plugs and ass dildos, you need to make yourself wake up quick!!

Fortunately this was just a dream, and I was not actually about to crap the bed.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Not sure where to put this. Basically a love confession.

You know you still love somebody when you just basically want a clone of them...


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> If you have a dream about using butt plugs and ass dildos, you need to make yourself wake up quick!!
> 
> Fortunately this was just a dream, and I was not actually about to crap the bed.


Have you ever had a dream about _other_ people having sex? (And they're real people, or _were.)_ That's weird man.. 😂 Happened to me the other night I was like, wut.

But yes the butt plus does seem "funny"?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm going to prefix this with I have a 99.9% effective IUD because I don't want babies. So cool no other protection needed, right? WRONG. 

WHY? oh, because I'm literally allergic to my husband's sperm. Like severe pain/swelling/hives/rash/itching/ a doctor got involved to figure out what was happening, and after figuring it out...and prescription antihistamines later, it's still a problem. 

So then WHY does my idiot horny brain get like "please take off your condom and come inside of me!?" When I'm super turned on??? I am an idiot. 


Nearly like clock work, every couple of months my best friend is like "hey moron, stop doing that." When I complain of agony. But will it stop??? No because I am dumb and it's hard for him to say no when I'm like that because it's too hot.

This has been a message from I'm an idiot.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Have you ever had a dream about _other_ people having sex? (And they're real people, or _were.)_ That's weird man.. 😂 Happened to me the other night I was like, wut.
> 
> But yes the butt plus does seem "funny"?


Lucky duck! Sex in dreams can symbolize the uniting of different aspects of ourselves. Try to figure out what those two people represent in your mind.


----------



## tanstaafl28

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm going to prefix this with I have a 99.9% effective IUD because I don't want babies. So cool no other protection needed, right? WRONG.
> 
> WHY? oh, because I'm literally allergic to my husband's sperm. Like severe pain/swelling/hives/rash/itching/ a doctor got involved to figure out what was happening, and after figuring it out...and prescription antihistamines later, it's still a problem.
> 
> So then WHY does my idiot horny brain get like "please take off your condom and come inside of me!?" When I'm super turned on??? I am an idiot.
> 
> 
> Nearly like clock work, every couple of months my best friend is like "hey moron, stop doing that." When I complain of agony. But will it stop??? No because I am dumb and it's hard for him to say no when I'm like that because it's too hot.
> 
> This has been a message from I'm an idiot.



I've known women who get really turned on by having men nut in them. Apparently, it feels really good (I can say it certainly feels good from my perspective). Might even be some dopamine rewards involved.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

tanstaafl28 said:


> I've known women who get really turned on by having men nut in them. Apparently, it feels really good (I can say it certainly feels good from my perspective). Might even be some dopamine rewards involved.


I mean it's more that the concept is hot imo. It kinda feels gross lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tanstaafl28 said:


> I've known women who get really turned on by having men nut in them. Apparently, it feels really good (I can say it certainly feels good from my perspective). Might even be some dopamine rewards involved.


It has heightened the experience imo... the throbbing and clinching at the same time. EPIC Hitting the right parts as I am experiencing an O is WoW

It actually provokes, another O


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ENIGMA2019 said:


> It has heightened the experience imo... the throbbing and clinching at the same time. EPIC Hitting the right patrs as I am experiencing an O is WoW


Also yes, all of this.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

daleks_exterminate said:


> Also yes, all of this.


I had a friend-she said INFP although, I think she was an ISFP never got off from regular sex-ever. Seems like a waste. Just mo


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I had a friend-she said INFP although, I think she was an ISFP never got off from regular sex-ever. Seems like a waste. Just mo


That poor woman.

I don't want to sound selfish and be like "orgasming is why I'm so into sex" but also I am a dopamine seeking missile 😅🤣


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I was about to describe the female body type that drives me crazy most, but too many people might be like "tisk tisk Objectifying women.". But the funny thing is that the only gf I've ever had didn't have that body type.


----------



## WickerDeer

This video kind of turned me on when the music started






I think it's the music--it seems so discordant (with the theme of the video)--like wtf.


----------



## WickerDeer

Also--and this isn't romantic at all--

There is something morally wrong with vibrators and their charging cords.

There are way too many types of charging cords and I have way too much trouble keeping them in order. It's infuriating. Like truly frustrating. 

I need to organize my vibrator cords better. This is just tragic.


----------



## Crowbo

I realized something that is really strange. Every once in a while I've had a sex dream, but I've never ejaculated from it. Why is that? What is the meaning behind this if any?


----------



## Queen of Cups

When you just want a quickie before morning yoga, but he wants to get all “Marvin Gaye Sexual Healing.” 
😂
So I guess I was the one late this morning.


----------



## horseloverfat

We live in a repressed time. Most people are too afraid to do much in the way of sexual activity. We could have a freer sexual society in a utopian sense but there doesn't seem to be a way to achieve that. For now we must live in the porn focused age we are in.


----------



## NipNip

horseloverfat said:


> We live in a repressed time. Most people are too afraid to do much in the way of sexual activity. We could have a freer sexual society in a utopian sense but there doesn't seem to be a way to achieve that. For now we must live in the porn focused age we are in.


Why extrapolate the "I" to "we"?


----------



## horseloverfat

NipNip said:


> Why extrapolate the "I" to "we"?


It's a hunch but I doubt most people are doing the it anymore. The guys in school who would brag about banging every chick were liars. My parents were in a sexless marriage, lol my dad even told me, it was weird. Most of my millennial friends are pretty much not doing it. Even in college years ago when I was in the dorm only one couple ever did anything sexual that I knew of. Guardian was reporting how millenials were just weird back in 2016 lol. I like how we are the generation that is ruining everything.

Also slight diatribe. Our culture is fucked up, it blames the individual for societal issues. When a homeless person is homeless, it's their fault for not getting a job instead of the affordability of housing, when a person is depressed they have to man up instead of fixing the issue with the society around them, when a man is getting rejected it must be because he is ugly or has some issue. Yes the individual has some problem but their "problem" is something problematic with the greater social world.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I think perhaps its a generational thing. Or perhaps it really _is_ pretty gross. Lol. But I have no desire to eat ass or have mine eaten.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Ock said:


> I think perhaps its a generational thing. Or perhaps it really _is_ pretty gross. Lol. But I have no desire to eat ass or have mine eaten.


Plus I think if I had a lover, she'd almost have to beg me to do her up the butt. Idc if I never get that opportunity.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Reminds me:










However, As much as I joke about it on here, ass play is really not my thing.

I guess I really put the elder in elder millennial. 😅


----------



## Hexigoon

WickerDeer said:


> I got into an argument with someone once (it was short lived because I'm convinced I'm right) that masturbation is generally easier for men...
> 
> And I think this could add to my argument. I've heard of men masturbating outdoors but I don't think it's common for women at all, though I know there are hands-free vibrators now so maybe it's more common. And it's not like I've done a poll.
> 
> Idk--I still think I'm right. I'm curious how common it is for women to masturbate outdoors but I think if it was easier for women then it'd be more common. Though I guess it could also be psychological and about feelings of vulnerability etc...or just mechanics like clothing. But even mechanics wise--I am convinced it is easier and more convenient for men to masturbate, and that women have it much harder (and I am in a mad mood today so I'm even more convinced).
> 
> But it sounds kind of cool if I was a man.


I wouldn't know really, I think it's more common than you might think - something one is bound to do atleast once in their life - our ancient ancestors certainly must've done it outdoors, probably more openly than by modern puritanical standards. But doing it outside isn't what I consider easy compared to indoors, that's what makes it more exciting. I would say give it a go if you find it kinda cool.


----------



## WickerDeer

Hexigoon said:


> I wouldn't know really, I think it's more common than you might think - something one is bound to do atleast once in their life - our ancient ancestors certainly must've done it outdoors, probably more openly than by modern puritanical standards. But doing it outside isn't what I consider easy compared to indoors, that's what makes it more exciting. I would say give it a go if you find it kinda cool.


Thanks--I think it'd be easier if I had a penis though. That was my point.

I have had sex outside but I've never masturbated--I would give it a go if I felt safe though and could figure out how to do it though.


----------



## huhh

I Havent had sex in years


----------



## Hexigoon

WickerDeer said:


> Thanks--I think it'd be easier if I had a penis though. That was my point.
> 
> I have had sex outside but I've never masturbated--I would give it a go if I felt safe though and could figure out how to do it though.


Really, I wouldn't think the body part matters because masturbation for either men and women operates mostly the same in principle. Applying a lil friction to some nerve endings.
If you place too much emphasis on safety then yeah, you won't do it, fear will hinder you more. This happens to males too, it's happened to me. When I was going to have sex at one point, my body would not operate because of fear and whatever else was stressing me out.


----------



## Purrfessor

WickerDeer said:


> I got into an argument with someone once (it was short lived because I'm convinced I'm right) that masturbation is generally easier for men...
> 
> And I think this could add to my argument. I've heard of men masturbating outdoors but I don't think it's common for women at all, though I know there are hands-free vibrators now so maybe it's more common. And it's not like I've done a poll.
> 
> Idk--I still think I'm right. I'm curious how common it is for women to masturbate outdoors but I think if it was easier for women then it'd be more common. Though I guess it could also be psychological and about feelings of vulnerability etc...or just mechanics like clothing. But even mechanics wise--I am convinced it is easier and more convenient for men to masturbate, and that women have it much harder (and I am in a mad mood today so I'm even more convinced).
> 
> But it sounds kind of cool if I was a man.


There are subreddits showcasing outdoors or public masturbation from women. 

I would say it's harder for men because a) we are more easily seen as criminals and b) we would have to whip it out of our pants whereas a female can keep clothes on.


----------



## WickerDeer

Hexigoon said:


> Really, I wouldn't think the body part matters because masturbation for either men and women operates mostly the same in principle. Applying a lil friction to some nerve endings.
> If you place too much emphasis on safety then yeah, you won't do it, fear will hinder you more. This happens to males too, it's happened to me. When I was going to have sex at one point, my body would not operate because of fear and whatever else was stressing me out.


I guess it probably depends. I don't think I'll go into it much more after this.

From my very limited understanding of what men usually do, masturbation is usually something that men use their hand and their dick with.

But for women it is more varied because we have the clitoris and we also have a vagina. If my vagina was a dick and it was sticking out the front of my pelvis, I think it would be easier to just whip it out. But for some women, they do not just stimulate the clitoris--but again, this gets into some of the discussion I've had in here with @Enigma and other women about how some women don't really care for or feel vaginal stimulation or penetration that much, whereas other women find penetration and clitoral stimulation satisfying. And then some women don't even orgasm.

I guess the analogy I was imagining was if masturbation to you meant stimulating your anus or something or even penetration--I doubt it would be as easy as whipping out a dick, especially outside. And then there is the issue with vaginas and sand and dirt and things--since the vagina is an orifice and often (or ideally, I guess--if one is masturbating) wet or sticky, it seems like that is also an issue of getting debri or dirt inside if one was to be masturbating, along with the issue of possible yeast infections from foreign substances or contaminants etc.

But eh--I think this is all getting too technical for me to feel comfortable discussing in public anymore and so I'm just going to leave off and accept that everyone has their own opinions on it.

Maybe I just imagine it'd be easier with a dick and I don't really know--it looks easy enough and it seems to me it'd be easier if I had an extended appendage like that in the front of my body, but I wouldn't really know anyway. edit: oh also the element or relaxation--like it's far easier for me to relax while holding a pencil than it would be to be relaxed while having to bend over or do some physical contortion to reach a place inside an orifice on the bottom of my pelvis--so it looks more relaxing and simple for a man because the penis is really pretty easy access, especially when erect--men's penis aren't even in the same spot as the vagina, and not internal.

Even when women insert a tampon they are usually sitting down or squatting, or having to bend in some way that a man does not need to bend in order to touch an erect penis. Of course it's not difficult to insert a tampon, but it's also not very relaxing and wouldn't really be as comfortable for a long period of time, imo, considering that masturbation usually requires repetitive movement in the same place for a sustained amount of time.

And apparently there are subreddits devoted to it as well which I am sure also feature women who have different methods. And I wouldn't know since I don't have a dick.

So personally, I do think it seems easier for men, but it probably depends on how a person orgasms (with what stimulation is required).

And I should also consider there are things like hand free vibrators and kegel balls that women have access to as well, though those aren't quite as "easy" since they are tools which one must purchase and use, and not just the hand.

ok that's the end of my dissertation on the important topic of masturbation ease disparity theory


----------



## Hexigoon

WickerDeer said:


> I guess it probably depends. I don't think I'll go into it much more after this.
> 
> From my very limited understanding of what men usually do, masturbation is usually something that men use their hand and their dick with.
> 
> But for women it is more varied because we have the clitoris and we also have a vagina. If my vagina was a dick and it was sticking out the front of my pelvis, I think it would be easier to just whip it out. But for some women, they do not just stimulate the clitoris--but again, this gets into some of the discussion I've had in here with @Enigma and other women about how some women don't really care for or feel vaginal stimulation or penetration that much, whereas other women find penetration and clitoral stimulation satisfying. And then some women don't even orgasm.
> 
> I guess the analogy I was imagining was if masturbation to you meant stimulating your anus or something or even penetration--I doubt it would be as easy as whipping out a dick, especially outside. And then there is the issue with vaginas and sand and dirt and things--since the vagina is an orifice and often (or ideally, I guess--if one is masturbating) wet or sticky, it seems like that is also an issue of getting debri or dirt inside if one was to be masturbating, along with the issue of possible yeast infections from foreign substances or contaminants etc.
> 
> But eh--I think this is all getting too technical for me to feel comfortable discussing in public anymore and so I'm just going to leave off and accept that everyone has their own opinions on it.
> 
> Maybe I just imagine it'd be easier with a dick and I don't really know--it looks easy enough and it seems to me it'd be easier if I had an extended appendage like that in the front of my body, but I wouldn't really know anyway. edit: oh also the element or relaxation--like it's far easier for me to relax while holding a pencil than it would be to be relaxed while having to bend over or do some physical contortion to reach a place inside an orifice on the bottom of my pelvis--so it looks more relaxing and simple for a man because the penis is really pretty easy access, especially when erect--men's penis aren't even in the same spot as the vagina, and not internal.
> 
> Even when women insert a tampon they are usually sitting down or squatting, or having to bend in some way that a man does not need to bend in order to touch an erect penis. Of course it's not difficult to insert a tampon, but it's also not very relaxing and wouldn't really be as comfortable for a long period of time, imo, considering that masturbation usually requires repetitive movement in the same place for a sustained amount of time.
> 
> And apparently there are subreddits devoted to it as well which I am sure also feature women who have different methods. And I wouldn't know since I don't have a dick.
> 
> So personally, I do think it seems easier for men, but it probably depends on how a person orgasms (with what stimulation is required).
> 
> And I should also consider there are things like hand free vibrators and kegel balls that women have access to as well, though those aren't quite as "easy" since they are tools which one must purchase and use, and not just the hand.
> 
> ok that's the end of my dissertation on the important topic of masturbation ease disparity theory


Well you've definitely given me a lot to think about here, haha. It's hard for me to know for sure, I only know what it's like being a guy but yeah, I don't find it difficult to masturbate by any means... and it probably would be harder if I had to insert anything inside myself... though, convenience doesn't really say anything about it being better. Women don't have a refractory period so they can do multiple orgasms, I'd rather have that than it being easy to get into.

For some context though when I did it outside I did have to do it squatting or kneeliing down in the corner of my garden (which is basically a big dirt patch - I placed some sticks on the ground to rest my knees on to limit the dirt stains) because that was the only place I could see was free from the sight of any windows. It was getting dark too so that made me feel a bit more confident but yeah, I'm not saying I did this in public or anything.


----------



## mimesis

WickerDeer said:


> I guess it probably depends. I don't think I'll go into it much more after this.
> 
> From my very limited understanding of what men usually do, masturbation is usually something that men use their hand and their dick with.
> 
> But for women it is more varied because we have the clitoris and we also have a vagina. If my vagina was a dick and it was sticking out the front of my pelvis, I think it would be easier to just whip it out. But for some women, they do not just stimulate the clitoris--but again, this gets into some of the discussion I've had in here with @Enigma and other women about how some women don't really care for or feel vaginal stimulation or penetration that much, whereas other women find penetration and clitoral stimulation satisfying. And then some women don't even orgasm.


And then some women...






Anyway, your arguments sound based on personal experience or imagination (if you had a dick). And for instance not so much based on discussing experiences with other women. (or men for that matter)

Based on my experience, I'd say it's different for every woman, and perhaps more refined as compared to rather straightforward wanking, jerking (just the word says it all no?), whipping, whatever, that it's hard to compare to begin with. More refined can mean more difficult, that it's a skill that requires practice. 

Some of the women I've discussed this with masturbate since they were 4 years old. Some women I've talked to made jokes about how they discovered other purposes of the shower head. Or which body care article in the bathroom are favorite (spoiler alert, it's the deodorant roller). An ex of mine could masturbate for hours. Initially after, or inbetween sex, I guess depending on how you frame it; soon after whenever we were together, even when we were talking or listening to music. Only needed to unbutton her trousers. She assured me she normally did that as well when she's at home alone. I figured she felt in her comfort zone with me, and it didn't bother me, so why not? I didn't mind to the extent that I was occasionally re~minded of it only when she orgasmed in a noticeable way, and we would resume our conversation. 

Not sure if it counts as masturbation but I also know of women who can orgasm just rubbing their clitoris over and object, like a hard cock, or upper leg (even with clothes on). One woman told me about certain gel bike saddles she strongly prefers over others. 

Not to argue it's easier for (all) women, but I guess these are a few examples I did experience some vagina envy, haha. Some women can orgasm from stimulation of the nipple, or just by thought or fantasy without physical stimulation. Which so far I never heard from a man. 









Everyone Should Have One Of These 10 Different Orgasms At Some Point


Nevertheless, She Persisted: The Orgasm Edition.




www.womenshealthmag.com


----------



## WickerDeer

mimesis said:


> And then some women...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, your arguments sound based on personal experience or imagination (if you had a dick). And for instance not so much based on discussing experiences with other women. (or men for that matter)
> 
> Based on my experience, I'd say it's different for every woman, and perhaps more refined as compared to rather straightforward wanking, jerking (just the word says it all no?), whipping, whatever, that it's hard to compare to begin with. More refined can mean more difficult, that it's a skill that requires practice.
> 
> Some of the women I've discussed this with masturbate since they were 4 years old. Some women I've talked to made jokes about how they discovered other purposes of the shower head. Or which body care article in the bathroom are favorite (spoiler alert, it's the deodorant roller). An ex of mine could masturbate for hours. Initially after, or inbetween sex, I guess depending on how you frame it; soon after whenever we were together, even when we were talking or listening to music. Only needed to unbutton her trousers. She assured me she normally did that as well when she's at home alone. I figured she felt in her comfort zone with me, and it didn't bother me, so why not? I didn't mind to the extent that I was occasionally re~minded of it only when she orgasmed in a noticeable way, and we would resume our conversation.
> 
> Not sure if it counts as masturbation but I also know of women who can orgasm just rubbing their clitoris over and object, like a hard cock, or upper leg (even with clothes on). One woman told me about certain gel bike saddles she strongly prefers over others.
> 
> Not to argue it's easier for (all) women, but I guess these are a few examples I did experience some vagina envy, haha. Some women can orgasm from stimulation of the nipple, or just by thought or fantasy without physical stimulation. Which so far I never heard from a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone Should Have One Of These 10 Different Orgasms At Some Point
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, She Persisted: The Orgasm Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.womenshealthmag.com


Honestly, my imagination is based on my knowledge of male and female anatomy.

Men have a dick sticking out about hand level, from what I estimate by my own hand...

Whereas women have an orifice that goes into their body down between their legs, about and inch from their assholes? This is the vagina.

While there are differences in genders, this is pretty typical physical form for people.

Okay--I'm used to wiping my vagina every time I go pee and I'm sure you're used to wiping your ass when you shit. Do you notice a difference between wiping your ass and jerking off?

Because at least for me and probably most women, we usually squat when inserting tampons or else we can put one leg up with a foot on the counter to insert something into the vagina...it's really NOT the same as having a dick sticking out, easily accessable.

I don't have to imagine, from my imagination, where a dick is--I've been with men. Their dick is easy access and their hand is basically at dick level.

This is my point and it's kind of annoying to me how many men seem either ignorant about female anatomy or they just don't want to think that a vagina is different than a dick? And that makes "friction" on the dick a little different than putting your foot up on a counter or squatting down, or bending your hand down under your pelvis and into your body...

It's simply not the same.

And this is something that seems very upsetting to men to think about, or for whatever other reason no men have seemed to notice that women's vaginas are not sticking out from the front of their pelvis, right where the hand usually rests?

And perhaps that it's a lot easier to form the hand into a gripping hole sort of thing because thank goodness we have hands, that immitates a vagina, than it is to form a woman's hand into something even remotely like a penis, that then goes up and at an angle into her body, from the very bottom of her pelvis?

And I am also frustrated, because I wonder do men think it's some kind of luxury to be able to feel like having sex with a cock for a woman who's masturbating? Like we're all supposed to be completely happy with just clitoral stimulation, which for some women is like if you just took one of your fingers and ran it around your head--and people said "that's all you need to cum--just touch your head with your finger."

Yeah, many women have been masturbating since children and kids can hump things, and women can "hump" logs and shit, but maybe then, if you want to tell women to just hump logs, you can imagine that your masturbation sessions would be exactly the same as humping a log in jeans as it would be actually jerking off with your hand.

Idk--I am getting kind of annoyed by this.

But yeah, I could create a thread on it and see if any women chime in. I'm not sure there's a real answer for this dilemma, but personally I do not think a vagina is a dick and I do not think that the vagina is hand level like an erect dick is, and I do not think that the hand is a lot like a penis, as much as it can grip like a vagina.

I am pretty sure a man can orgasm by humping a leg too so not sure why you have vagina envy from that.

And re-reading your post, I think my irritability is misplaced as you are right--my thoughts aren't based on talking to men and women about masturbating. 

Vaginas are great--my point is that it's easier for a man to masturbate than a woman...of course if the woman is one who only needs clitoral stimulation and doesn't care about vaginal stimulation then perhaps masturbation is just as satisfying, but I would connect that with say...you only needing stimulation of your head to orgasm, and not your shaft. That's how I feel about it--I miss sex and I do not feel that rubbing my clitoris is remotely similar to sex, and I do think that men gripping their penises is a lot more similar to what happens during sex to them. 

But maybe men should just start poking the head of their penis on the wall for masturbation or something and consider that exactly the same as being able to grip the penis etc. I have been with men, so I don't need to describe how penile stimulation works.

Does anyone even care about women's vaginal stimulation? Or is it so threatening that a woman would enjoy an action that simulates sex--which isn't rubbing a clitoris on a leg.

Also--I apologize to you, again, because I guess I just feel emotionally invalidated that no one understands vagina horniness or something, and tries to act like penises need gripping as if in sex act but women should just be happy humping a log or something so long as it touches 20% of our sex organ on the surface.


----------



## WickerDeer

Obviously I need to masturbate more--this is a wake up call.

I am way too cranky.

And getting tied in knots over a discussion of whether or not masturbation is as easy for women as it is for men seems kind of pointless.

I just don't understand why people can't imagine this. But I get that it's different for everyone and perhaps I am just a whiner when it comes to sex and celibacy. 

But I think it's harder for women--I think it's just not as easy to access. But then again I did not masturbate until I was a teenager so I'm not some kind of expert.


----------



## Hexigoon

Just to add that I have also given my ex a few masturbation sessions in the past (with and without vibrators), and while I can't be certain of how much pleasure she felt from it (I'm assuming she liked it because she responded positively), I didn't find the actual mechanics of it difficult. Different sure. Maybe a little unusual feeling at first but with practice and some gentle guiding you get the hang of it.


----------



## mimesis

WickerDeer said:


> Honestly, my imagination is based on my knowledge of male and female anatomy.
> 
> Men have a dick sticking out about hand level, from what I estimate by my own hand...
> 
> Whereas women have an orifice that goes into their body down between their legs, about and inch from their assholes? This is the vagina.
> 
> While there are differences in genders, this is pretty typical physical form for people.
> 
> Okay--I'm used to wiping my vagina every time I go pee and I'm sure you're used to wiping your ass when you shit. Do you notice a difference between wiping your ass and jerking off?
> 
> Because at least for me and probably most women, we usually squat when inserting tampons or else we can put one leg up with a foot on the counter to insert something into the vagina...it's really NOT the same as having a dick sticking out, easily accessable.
> 
> I don't have to imagine, from my imagination, where a dick is--I've been with men. Their dick is easy access and their hand is basically at dick level.
> 
> This is my point and it's kind of annoying to me how many men seem either ignorant about female anatomy or they just don't want to think that a vagina is different than a dick? And that makes "friction" on the dick a little different than putting your foot up on a counter or squatting down, or bending your hand down under your pelvis and into your body...
> 
> It's simply not the same.
> 
> And this is something that seems very upsetting to men to think about, or for whatever other reason no men have seemed to notice that women's vaginas are not sticking out from the front of their pelvis, right where the hand usually rests?
> 
> And perhaps that it's a lot easier to form the hand into a gripping hole sort of thing because thank goodness we have hands, that immitates a vagina, than it is to form a woman's hand into something even remotely like a penis, that then goes up and at an angle into her body, from the very bottom of her pelvis?
> 
> And I am also frustrated, because I wonder do men think it's some kind of luxury to be able to feel like having sex with a cock for a woman who's masturbating? Like we're all supposed to be completely happy with just clitoral stimulation, which for some women is like if you just took one of your fingers and ran it around your head--and people said "that's all you need to cum--just touch your head with your finger."
> 
> Yeah, many women have been masturbating since children and kids can hump things, and women can "hump" logs and shit, but maybe then, if you want to tell women to just hump logs, you can imagine that your masturbation sessions would be exactly the same as humping a log in jeans as it would be actually jerking off with your hand.
> 
> Idk--I am getting kind of annoyed by this.
> 
> But yeah, I could create a thread on it and see if any women chime in. I'm not sure there's a real answer for this dilemma, but personally I do not think a vagina is a dick and I do not think that the vagina is hand level like an erect dick is, and I do not think that the hand is a lot like a penis, as much as it can grip like a vagina.
> 
> I am pretty sure a man can orgasm by humping a leg too so not sure why you have vagina envy from that.
> 
> And re-reading your post, I think my irritability is misplaced as you are right--my thoughts aren't based on talking to men and women about masturbating.
> 
> Vaginas are great--my point is that it's easier for a man to masturbate than a woman...of course if the woman is one who only needs clitoral stimulation and doesn't care about vaginal stimulation then perhaps masturbation is just as satisfying, but I would connect that with say...you only needing stimulation of your head to orgasm, and not your shaft. That's how I feel about it--I miss sex and I do not feel that rubbing my clitoris is remotely similar to sex, and I do think that men gripping their penises is a lot more similar to what happens during sex to them.
> 
> But maybe men should just start poking the head of their penis on the wall for masturbation or something and consider that exactly the same as being able to grip the penis etc. I have been with men, so I don't need to describe how penile stimulation works.
> 
> Does anyone even care about women's vaginal stimulation? Or is it so threatening that a woman would enjoy an action that simulates sex--which isn't rubbing a clitoris on a leg.
> 
> Also--I apologize to you, again, because I guess I just feel emotionally invalidated that no one understands vagina horniness or something, and tries to act like penises need gripping as if in sex act but women should just be happy humping a log or something so long as it touches 20% of our sex organ on the surface.


I've studied female anatomy, both from a sexual interest, as well as an artistic interest in art school. I've also been taught by many women (since women are different) themselves, how it is pleasing to them, which I assume was based on their own (masturbation) experience. (pretty sure on one occasion a girl went in herself, (not squatting) to best describe her g-spot from another person's perspective) Aside from these explorations and observations, you might add to that interest in scientific physiological and psychological research. 

And from a pure physiological perspective, the clitoris glans and penis glans is initially the same thing before it's differentiated in a male or female embryo. The clitoral body in a mature woman is about 2 to 2.8 inches long. The tissue that will become a man's scrotum is the same to become a woman's labia minora. This enables the scrotum to stretch, keep the balls away from the body to regulate temperature, and for the labia minora to stretch in order to give birth to a baby. F-ing amazing isn't it?

The types of masturbation or stimulation I talked about is clitoris stimulation. Which seem to me the most fair way to compare, for the reason above. I have also had the privilege to watch women masturbate with their fingers, including vaginal masturbation in different positions. Granted, that was more for theatrical purposes, and not to imply all women can do that. Squatting I've only seen when playing with a shower head. 

Btw I don't necessarily need to squat to wipe my ass. I could do that standing up, behind my back, and I could do that on fours as well (more accurately 3 in this case). I guess I _could_ masturbate anal, without squatting but I haven't digged into that much. Fwiw I don't need to squat to touch my toes, so perhaps that's just me. People are different.

Sounds like a good idea start a thread to share experiences.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

After watching this very enlightening video, I think I could go for an old computer with a thick monitor on top. It could have a CD drive, but it would need a floppy disk drive for sure. It also needs a couple of very thick cables, a clacky keyboard with wobbly keys, and a very clicky mouse that has a rubber roller ball on the bottom. The extra speakers should be covered with worn velvety fabric and have long wires. It should run Windows 98 and everything should be beige. 


* *




Professor Processor (hottie Beck Bennett) of The Electric Computers sings, "I will make love to my computer."









It would be a highly sensory experience. Beige would look softer than another color. The hot fan could blow against your skin and would also create a relaxing soundscape. The clattering keyboard and mouse would make nice sounds when pressed over a body. The mouse roller ball could feel really nice over certain areas. The screen would be staticky, and you could feel it pop against you. The large size and unaesthetic shape and angles would make it easier to treat it roughly. It would be warm to the touch. The speakers would be soft and grabby. You could wear some cushy headphones and get wrapped in that cable, too. 

This is all, of course, a _joke_!! ....HAHAHAHA!


----------



## horseloverfat

I noticed some women hate prostitution because they're annoyed men won't sleep with them. But they'll never admit that's the reason.


----------



## WickerDeer

Ugh nevermind.

Just one of those things that seems to me a no-brainer but seems completely outrageous to other people for some mysterious-to-me reason.

I touch my toes without bending my knees...doesn't mean I think it'd be relaxing and easier to have to masturbate like that without any actual simulation of sex (which I guess doesn't matter because what is the vagina for anyway? Maybe the vagina's just for men like a hand or something).

Good thing women are more flexible in general--perhaps that's why. Also mentally flexible more often imo, and capable of taking on other perspectives even when it seems near impossible for some men to.

Also, I should stop being such a bitch and start a new thread to argue about this--it's just really annoying when I feel like something I'm saying makes really easy sense to me but is argued against so much by others. I like my vagina but I personally think it'd be easier to jerk off a dick, especially in nature. And I don't think that the clitoris is the only comparable or significant part of female anatomy when it comes to sex and masturbation.


----------



## Ssenptni

WickerDeer said:


> I personally think it'd be easier to jerk off a dick, especially in nature.


I think it would be harder.


----------



## mimesis

WickerDeer said:


> Ugh nevermind.
> 
> Just one of those things that seems to me a no-brainer but seems completely outrageous to other people for some mysterious-to-me reason.
> 
> I touch my toes without bending my knees...doesn't mean I think it'd be relaxing and easier to have to masturbate like that without any actual simulation of sex (which I guess doesn't matter because what is the vagina for anyway? Maybe the vagina's just for men like a hand or something).
> 
> Good thing women are more flexible in general--perhaps that's why. Also mentally flexible more often imo, and capable of taking on other perspectives even when it seems near impossible for some men to.
> 
> Also, I should stop being such a bitch and start a new thread to argue about this--it's just really annoying when I feel like something I'm saying makes really easy sense to me but is argued against so much by others. I like my vagina but I personally think it'd be easier to jerk off a dick, especially in nature. And I don't think that the clitoris is the only comparable or significant part of female anatomy when it comes to sex and masturbation.


I'm really sorry you felt emotionally invalidated. I'm very fond of you and I can only wish you the gratification you desire for. 

I started off saying it seems hard to compare to begin.

Mind you when someone thinks the grass is greener on the other side, that's just a subjective projection, not a fact. Like thinking, damn I wish I could play with myself hours long from orgasm to orgasm, without having to take my clothes off and not worry about making a mess.






I'm not saying wanking isn't easy, but personally I don't think a jerk compares anywhere near actual penetration, for all kinds of reasons, not even to getting a handjob. It doesn't seem to me playing with the showerhead resembles penetration in any way, but I can easily be convinced I'm wrong, so I could check that out. And unless a dildo is used, I don't get the impression that masturbation for a woman is to mimic penetration, ie to resemble getting boned. Like I said, it's more refined and subtle. One thing that's not similar is movement of the pelvis, and this might be the aspect we see in so called 'coregasms'.

It's so 'mechanical' and tactile for a man, that fast ejaculation can be an issue for some. Then there may be issues with um...virility for lack of a better word, when a man's energy level plummets after orgasm, and time before being back up and running again. Or issues with dick size, not to forget (with regard to 'grip').

Talk about projection,






Since adolescence I've met with many women you might identify as sex-positive feminist and they have significantly influenced my views. Aside from that sex isn't as much a taboo here and there's even popular programs on TV talking about sexuality and that includes masturbation. In that sense I wasn't blaming you for not discussing this with other women, because this is also a cultural thing, the extent to which women are even granted to experience sexual gratification and learn about it. 

Also in Dutch but to get the idea of attitude towards female sexuality and masturbation.






If this clip violates rules, I'll delete it.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

This might sound really weird, but I have an underlying desire to have sex with women. Maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## Crowbo

Ock said:


> This might sound really weird, but I have an underlying desire to have sex with women. Maybe I'm just crazy.


Nah, that's just Biology talking, lol. Totally normal.


----------



## WickerDeer

Hexigoon said:


> Well you've definitely given me a lot to think about here, haha. It's hard for me to know for sure, I only know what it's like being a guy but yeah, I don't find it difficult to masturbate by any means... and it probably would be harder if I had to insert anything inside myself... though, convenience doesn't really say anything about it being better. Women don't have a refractory period so they can do multiple orgasms, I'd rather have that than it being easy to get into.


I don't know why I didn't see this when you wrote it before--sorry--I was being really reactive and defensive, and I must have missed it.

Anyway--yeah, I agree and thanks for considering what I was trying to say. And yeah, I do think that not having a refractory period is kind of cool. That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Purrfessor

deafcrossfitter said:


> Yes, impressing random strangers on the internet is my goal. 100%. Got me figured out to a T.


Cmon dude this is Te vs Ti and you know it. There's me the Ti who is actually thinking for himself and there's you the Te who is trying to tell me how to think. 

GET.REAL.


----------



## deafcrossfitter

Purrfessor said:


> Cmon dude this is Te vs Ti and you know it. There's me the Ti who is actually thinking for himself and there's you the Te who is trying to tell me how to think.
> 
> GET.REAL.


Yup, bailing on this sinking ship. Have a good time with...whatever this is.


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> So people say women smell like fish...
> 
> You know what some men smell like down there? Squid. It's disgusting. (Okay when I say some men, I only did something with 1 guy, once. (Not sex.))
> 
> (I mean women probably don't smell like roses either.)


Well, it's been claimed that people's ancestors were fish before evolving into mammals.


----------



## Purrfessor

deafcrossfitter said:


> Yup, bailing on this sinking ship. Have a good time with...whatever this is.


LOL yes I'm sinking im drowning omg I need help help me im drowning and sinking and omg wait no I'm actually flying with the eagles my bad


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment

R.I.P. Sexual Confession Time (2012-2022). It's been fun while you were not locked as a thread.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Zosio said:


> Contrary to popular belief I don't actually own a single ruler 😢


I can let you borrow one..

Or four 😈


----------



## Dalien

Hey guys, let’s stop with personal attacks and move on with sexual confessions. 
And nope, I’m not going to start with one of mine. lol
I don’t kiss and tell.
Although…
No no no, I can’t say. 🤷‍♀️😎😋🙂


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

TranscendingEnlightenment said:


> Well, it's been claimed that people's ancestors were fish before evolving into mammals.


And before that things like primitive worms, sponges, and bacteria.


----------



## Squirt

Flabarac Brupip said:


> And before that things like primitive worms, sponges, and bacteria.


We are still in a full-on symbiotic relationship with millions of bacterial cells.

…Is that a sexual confession?


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

I'll confess! Of all the balls I've been able to bury my face in, which is regrettably only 3 sets, they all smelled exactly the same. It's hard to describe what exactly it smells like, but the scent immediately brings to mind infants and vulnerability. Slightly chlorine-y, both different and similar to semen, but no salt. A little sweetness. A little floral essence. And these three men did not use the same body wash, and they didn't powder their balls or use wipes or anything like that. The balls smelled this way after a shower, sex, or hot and sweaty work—though I was a bit more apprehensive to get down there after the hot and sweaty work. The penises had different flavors and scents, but the balls were seriously the same. I would say the scent was most similar to baby powder. But I hate the scent of baby powder because of how chokey it is. This is a much fresher, freer scent, more gentle. And pretty much tasteless. 

Trust me, I _never _told any of the guys! "Excellent, dear husband! Your balls smell just like my exes!" I'm curious if I just got three outliers or if anyone else has noticed that other balls smell the same.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

The maid is coming over tomorrow. rrrraaaawwrrrrrr


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

You guys laugh at my ball scent confession/curiosity, but can anyone confirm or deny? I need to know!


----------



## Queen of Cups

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> You guys laugh at my ball scent confession/curiosity, but can anyone confirm or deny? I need to know!


I’ve only had my face in one pair (many many many times) and off the top of my head, I legit cannot remember. 😅 You think it’d be imprinted in my memory by now. 

(I’m also imagining the look on his handsome face when I tell him, “Honey, I need to sniff your balls” 🤣🤣🤣🤣)


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Purrfessor said:


> LOL yes I'm sinking im drowning omg I need help help me im drowning and sinking and omg wait no I'm actually flying with the eagles my bad


Tatakae tatakAEKAW.








Sorry just wanted to use somewhere.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

It started with "I have 5 mins only, is that enough time for you to cum in me?" It turns out it can be, and also can be enough time for me. Who knew.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Me when I get back after being away from my husband for a few days:


----------



## mimesis

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> You guys laugh at my ball scent confession/curiosity, but can anyone confirm or deny? I need to know!


It's not you, it's us. 



> Pheromones are the chemicals that are secreted from the “sweat” glands of adults. These undetectable odors are the scents that bring men and women, men and men or women and women together romantically. These chemicals are secreted from the areas under the arms, and the vulva and scrotum.


(that doesn't mean we all smell the same, since that is ultimately a subjective perception. But it's not strange that the balls of the men you are attracted to smell the same to you.
The Truth About Pheromones )


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> You guys laugh at my ball scent confession/curiosity, but can anyone confirm or deny? I need to know!


----------



## Celtsincloset

I’d like to also confess that I’m a vitgin, and I’m always horny and therefore masturbate a lot, because I don’t have a girlfriend or someone other to have sex with.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

When I was a teenager, studying at the library, a young man claimed the seat next to mine,
and started casually masturbating to a music video on his phone. I was so appalled by this behavior that I didn't know what to do,
so I remained there writing notes while he pleasured himself for the next few minutes.
On a different day, another male approached me, while I was sitting alone at a table meant for two individuals.
The entire room was empty, so there was plenty of seating available.
He boorishly situated himself at this two-seater, drew out an entire *garlic pizza*, and obnoxiously engulfed it,
slurping on soda, while I worked on my laptop. I was dumbfounded~i.e. what the hell?~so, I left. (???)
I've never been able to tell whether this is subtle malintent or pure obliviousness.


----------



## JimT

Scoobyscoob said:


> Oh I see. Well I suppose in your case porn helps you satisfy your physical cravings? My wife and I don't really watch porn aside from what I said, to get some new ideas to maybe try out, because we both enjoy sex and for me at least, once I became sexually active porn just doesn't compare. You do you though and it's good to hear you can still get some gratification from porn. 🙂


Sounds like you and your wife have a good routine. I'm envious; neither of my exes were much into porn. (And I was just free associating the "Father forgive me" thing, jumping off from your insistence that your post wasn't a confession.)

But yeah, I'm good where I'm at now. I've always enjoyed sex with a live partner, but I don't like having a partner underfoot all the time. Especially not after two divorces. I like my solitary life nowadays. So the porn is a good compromise for me.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

JimT said:


> Sounds like you and your wife have a good routine. I'm envious; neither of my exes were much into porn. (And I was just free associating the "Father forgive me" thing, jumping off from your insistence that your post wasn't a confession.)
> 
> But yeah, I'm good where I'm at now. I've always enjoyed sex with a live partner, but I don't like having a partner underfoot all the time. Especially not after two divorces. I like my solitary life nowadays. So the porn is a good compromise for me.


Well we will but we don't have any routine together at the moment. I just need to be patient, not do anything brash and trust that we'll be back together and that's definitely not due to a lack of people trying to break us up though, that's for sure.

Ah well that's understandable for an introvert. 👍


----------



## JimT

Scoobyscoob said:


> Well we will but we don't have any routine together at the moment. I just need to be patient, not do anything brash and trust that we'll be back together and that's definitely not due to a lack of people trying to break us up though, that's for sure.


Oh, sorry to hear it. I'm not on this message board much, so I don't know your situation. Anyway, best of luck getting back together.



Scoobyscoob said:


> Ah well that's understandable for an introvert. 👍


Yep. True to form.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

JimT said:


> Oh, sorry to hear it. I'm not on this message board much, so I don't know your situation. Anyway, best of luck getting back together.
> 
> 
> Yep. True to form.


Ah well she infrequently visits PerC and we live close to one another. Her family members also visit here and one of her cousin-in-laws who I'm pretty good friends with occasionally watch a streamer we both kind of know on YouTube. I think we're both just waiting for a good time to meet up again. There was a time when she was unsure if I would still want to be with her or if she even still wanted to be with me, so we took a break to see if our relationship would survive. There was a third person involved too, who I'm sure is now a mutual friend to the both of us and it was this big mess so she was doubtful for good reason. Unless for some reason she completely changes her mind and ends it with me, I don't see us splitting up though. Again, not for a lack of other people trying though.

Yeah understandable. A man's gotta fulfill his needs somehow though. 🙂


----------



## JimT

Scoobyscoob said:


> Ah well she infrequently visits PerC and we live close to one another. Her family members also visit here and one of her cousin-in-laws who I'm pretty good friends with occasionally watch a streamer we both kind of know on YouTube. I think we're both just waiting for a good time to meet up again. There was a time when she was unsure if I would still want to be with her or if she even still wanted to be with me, so we took a break to see if our relationship would survive. There was a third person involved too, who I'm sure is now a mutual friend to the both of us and it was this big mess so she was doubtful for good reason. Unless for some reason she completely changes her mind and ends it with me, I don't see us splitting up though. Again, not for a lack of other people trying though.


Yikes! Sounds like a mess. Especially that part about the third party who is also a mutual friend. My Fi-Dom inner child would want to throw its hands up in the air at that point, flee into the woods, and escape civilization forever. Kudos to you for wanting to keep the relationship together and work through that.



Scoobyscoob said:


> Yeah understandable. A man's gotta fulfill his needs somehow though. 🙂


My situation is complicated by the fact of being at retirement age. I like friends and community and all that. But single older women are pretty hungry to secure a partner in retirement. They see a man who is in pretty good health and financially secure, and that's all they need to know. A lot of the older women see me as a prime relationship prospect and throw themselves at me pretty aggressively right from the very first moment. And they tend to outnumber men by far at all the retiree social events.

Even when I tell them I'm a confirmed bachelor and not looking for a partner, they say "Same here," and then they wait a week or so, then they start throwing themselves at me again and climbing all over me if they can catch me alone. So I find I have to tread carefully and keep the boundaries real high.

And even if I try to do some light dating or set up something intimate, it doesn't last. Pretty quick they're pushing for marriage, and that's just not going to happen on my watch. And then there's all that women's empowerment stuff lately, which has tended to increase women's sense of entitlement about what's due them in a relationship...

Frankly it's easier just to swear off romance and sex altogether than to try to maneuver through that minefield. I'm an introvert. I can get by just fine without that stuff.

So it's porn to the rescue. Forgive me, Father, for I have sinned...


----------



## Scoobyscoob

JimT said:


> Yikes! Sounds like a mess. Especially that part about the third party who is also a mutual friend. My Fi-Dom inner child would want to throw its hands up in the air at that point, flee into the woods, and escape civilization forever. Kudos to you for wanting to keep the relationship together and work through that.
> 
> My situation is complicated by the fact of being at retirement age. I like friends and community and all that. But single older women are pretty hungry to secure a partner in retirement. They see a man who is in pretty good health and financially secure, and that's all they need to know. A lot of the older women see me as a prime relationship prospect and throw themselves at me pretty aggressively right from the very first moment. And they tend to outnumber men by far at all the retiree social events.
> 
> Even when I tell them I'm a confirmed bachelor and not looking for a partner, they say "Same here," and then they wait a week or so, then they start throwing themselves at me again and climbing all over me if they can catch me alone. So I find I have to tread carefully and keep the boundaries real high.
> 
> And even if I try to do some light dating or set up something intimate, it doesn't last. Pretty quick they're pushing for marriage, and that's just not going to happen on my watch. And then there's all that women's empowerment stuff lately, which has tended to increase women's sense of entitlement about what's due them in a relationship...
> 
> Frankly it's easier just to swear off romance and sex altogether than to try to maneuver through that minefield. I'm an introvert. I can get by just fine without that stuff.
> 
> So it's porn to the rescue. Forgive me, Father, for I have sinned...


Well, it's not really a mess, but it was pretty complicated. The third person and I have actually been friends for over 10 years now and if my wife didn't snag me, I for sure would've married her instead. Plus when my wife told me why she did what she did and explained her POV to me, it made sense and me talking about this makes me feel like I'm complaining when I really should be grateful instead. Although me choosing to stay with my wife and upset mutual friend and her father, I heard she remarried so hopefully we can still be friends again. 🙂 The three of us would probably meet up again in say DC and I'd like to meet her new husband too. 

Ah I see! Yeah I would imagine an older woman is looking for marriage quick like. Hey, if you can use porn as a substitute for a relationship then more power to you, hahah. I could not though as I need to be in a relationship to be able to reach my full potential, IMO.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Crowbo said:


> I'm never going to get laid. Lol










Don't feel bad, this numb nuts never scored either.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Purrfessor said:


> I feel disgust and repulsion from porn now. Is this Fi actually being developed in me?


I watched some last night .. and... I actually felt gross afterwards. I thought, never again... Which is odd because I've enjoyed it before.

What is in the bedroom of two consenting couples... It should stay there I think... I don't like hearing about what others do IRL so... None of my business.

I'm private like that.

I don't know why it repulsed me in the end, but definitely never watching again.

Maybe you feel the same? That intimate things should be private?

PS Maybe I felt grossed out because I know it's a sin, and half of the time it's hard to find a video where both of the people look appealing to me. It's either an appealing woman and not an appealing dude, vice versa. And some of the people's voices just turn me off instantly, lol. Also tattoos, yuck.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Crowbo said:


> I'm never going to get laid. Lol


.......... Ahem.. I would participate with you if I was a hot girl and not INFP. xD Okay maybe that's kinda creepy to say ... Sorry.

Tbh I think you've got a good look. Hope you can find a nice woman one day. You seem like a decent bloke.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Do any of you have a guilty/embarrassing attraction? Such as.... There's a politician or other authority figure you find good looking... But you know... No one wants to be shameless like this:







🤣🤣

Okay... I thought David Cameron was cute...


----------



## Purrfessor

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> I watched some last night .. and... I actually felt gross afterwards. I thought, never again... Which is odd because I've enjoyed it before.
> 
> What is in the bedroom of two consenting couples... It should stay there I think... I don't like hearing about what others do IRL so... None of my business.
> 
> I'm private like that.
> 
> I don't know why it repulsed me in the end, but definitely never watching again.
> 
> Maybe you feel the same? That intimate things should be private?
> 
> PS Maybe I felt grossed out because I know it's a sin, and half of the time it's hard to find a video where both of the people look appealing to me. It's either an appealing woman and not an appealing dude, vice versa. And some of the people's voices just turn me off instantly, lol. Also tattoos, yuck.


It's just I get bad vibes from it now. Bad internal feelings. That's why I thought it was Fi


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Purrfessor said:


> It's just I get bad vibes from it now. Bad internal feelings. That's why I thought it was Fi


🤔🤔🤔🤔 You believe in God right? Maybe you're feeling sinful.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Okay, Idk if this counts as a "sexual" confession. Anyways......I had this creepy dream that I was being raped by someone in the public eye. I don't wanna say who because it might become some PerC joke. The weird thing is that I felt very violated and tormented by what I was dreaming, yet it still was a wet dream. Go figure that one out. But actually, I think I'm usually decent at interpreting my own dreams, and I know why I dreamt that. But if I explained that here, then I'd have to say who it was.

Also, another weird thing is that that person irl wouldn't have a chance trying to do that to me.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Flabarac Brupip said:


> Okay, Idk if this counts as a "sexual" confession. Anyways......I had this creepy dream that I was being raped by someone in the public eye. I don't wanna say who because it might become some PerC joke. The weird thing is that I felt very violated and tormented by what I was dreaming, yet it still was a wet dream. Go figure that one out. But actually, I think I'm usually decent at interpreting my own dreams, and I know why I dreamt that. But if I explained that here, then I'd have to say who it was.
> 
> Also, another weird thing is that that person irl wouldn't have a chance trying to do that to me.


Maybe you feel this person is violating you some way IRL?
(You know them IRL?)

They might not be ... Raping you... but are they getting in your personal space when you don't want them to?

Edit: Nevermind!


----------



## Winter-Rose

Flabarac Brupip said:


> Okay, Idk if this counts as a "sexual" confession. Anyways......I had this creepy dream that I was being raped by someone in the public eye. I don't wanna say who because it might become some PerC joke. The weird thing is that I felt very violated and tormented by what I was dreaming, yet it still was a wet dream. Go figure that one out. But actually, I think I'm usually decent at interpreting my own dreams, and I know why I dreamt that. But if I explained that here, then I'd have to say who it was.
> 
> Also, another weird thing is that that person irl wouldn't have a chance trying to do that to me.


This dream can be interpreted as a message of your subconscious. 
You have to think of dream subjects as projections of parts within you, the subjects are just a symbolic representation. 

It means there’s a part of you that takes over another part.
There is a common desire to merge which is represented by the state of excitement that even the receptive part feels, despite the violence. 
Based on the value you give to the two subjects, you can better understand which parts need a fusion and a rebalancing. 

For example the presence of people of the same sex already gives you a clue: if both are men it means that inside of you two active parts, externalized and of predatory type must be better expressed. 
The dominant part in the dream expresses its predatory component to awaken that of the other part that seems restrained. It's like: "Hey you, do you feel the pleasure I give you? You like that feeling of controlling you perceived trough me, you should take out your cock too and feel in power, we aren't on the same level now, you see?". 

So the questions are:
what adjectives would you use for the dominant part? Which ones for the receptive part? Do you know the dominant subject? Because it could be a part still hidden in you. 

And so:
what do you hold back in public, with people around? What do you want to express outside, in public?

Hope it helped.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Winter-Rose said:


> This dream can be interpreted as a message of your subconscious.
> You have to think of dream subjects as projections of parts within you, the subjects are just a symbolic representation.
> 
> It means there’s a part of you that takes over another part.
> There is a common desire to merge which is represented by the state of excitement that even the receptive part feels, despite the violence.
> Based on the value you give to the two subjects, you can better understand which parts need a fusion and a rebalancing.
> 
> For example the presence of people of the same sex already gives you a clue: if both are men it means that inside of you two active parts, externalized and of predatory type must be better expressed.
> The dominant part in the dream expresses its predatory component to awaken that of the other part that seems restrained. It's like: "Hey you, do you feel the pleasure I give you? You like that feeling of controlling you perceived trough me, you should take out your cock too and feel in power, we aren't on the same level now, you see?".
> 
> So the questions are:
> what adjectives would you use for the dominant part? Which ones for the receptive part? Do you know the dominant subject? Because it could be a part still hidden in you.
> 
> And so:
> what do you hold back in public, with people around? What do you want to express outside, in public?
> 
> Hope it helped.


Eh, that's okay. Like I said, I think I already know why I had the dream. I'm not really sure what you were saying since I don't always comprehend other people's words well. Plus I think knowing who the person is gives the full insight into it. But I will just add that I've never once consciously fantasized about raping someone. I'd choose being raped over raping someone. I think I'd qualify as being on the sub side of things.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> 🤔🤔🤔🤔 You believe in God right? Maybe you're feeling sinful.


I'd feel "sinful" if I used porn. Not because of God or anything. Because of my own values. It only seems "sinful" to me because I've heard about the abuse porn stars deal with from their job, and I'd feel bad supporting that. It almost seems kinda rapey to me.


----------



## Purrfessor

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> 🤔🤔🤔🤔 You believe in God right? Maybe you're feeling sinful.


No it's not sin. It's just not healthy feeling. I feel a LOT better physically and mentally if I never orgasm. Orgasms feel good temporary, so people do them over and over again to get long term satisfaction. But abstinence feels better long term, it's just missing temporary aspects of pleasure.


----------



## Crowbo

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> .......... Ahem.. I would participate with you if I was a hot girl and not INFP. xD Okay maybe that's kinda creepy to say ... Sorry.
> 
> Tbh I think you've got a good look. Hope you can find a nice woman one day. You seem like a decent bloke.


I was joking when I said that. I know I've got this in the bag.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Crowbo said:


> I was joking when I said that. I know I've got this in the bag.


Well this is just awkward isn't it! 🤣🤣🤣


Well that's good, you're confident about yourself.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

The maid looked supersexy on Tuesday again. I would make glances sometimes, but didn't wanna be obvious or make her uncomfortable, but it was difficult with her smoking hot bod in yoga pants moving in all these kinky or suggestive ways and positions. I mean sorry, but it was difficult. I almost wonder how much she knew I noticed, or maybe was even trying to get noticed. But she was probably just concerned about cleaning, I guess.


----------



## Purrfessor

There was a song playing with lyrics like "I see a girl in summer clothes and I look away until darkness passes" I think it was Paint It Black. I was like "that's so dumb, interpreting your desires as somehow bad" 

But then I walked into target and saw a group of girls dressed slutty and started feeling energy instantly inside of me and I was like "yep I'm looking away" 

I get the song yeah. Sure it'd be nice to embrace those feelings when they happen but tbh im sure these ladies don't care how they made me feel. Pretty sure they a) dress like that because it's summer or b) are after another guy likely someone they know already. 

I tend to run away from any positive sexual energy anyway. It's overwhelming to me. I'm the running man


----------



## Red Panda

Purrfessor said:


> Like I said, because they are the aggressor then the law should punish them. But putting 100% blame on them is shortsighted and naive. Imagine if it was a dog attack. Is it the dogs fault sure. Is it 100% their fault? No. Chances are the owner played their part in training their dog or the dog was provoked or the dog has ptsd from being abused and it was triggered. It didn't trigger itself so how is the dog to blame for being triggered?
> 
> Now apply the same reasoning to a rapist. Maybe they were provoked. Maybe they were led on. Maybe they were taught something like "no means yes". An individuals free will is only a piece of the puzzle. Some say we don't have any free will at all.



Rape doesn't happen in an instant, or by accident, it's a continuous act that requires continuous lack of concern for the other person's wishes, wellbeing, safety. Rapists lack development of empathy and moral intelligence, they are not in any place to be considered a trustworthy judge of who's to blame. By that I mean of course they might feel provoked, as they have a skewed perception of reality and their own feelings and responsibilities. Like those pedophiles who fall in love with children and believe the child is reciprocating equally and such, rapists often can't see they are projecting their own desires on the other at best, at worst they just don't care. 

Also the whole idea of asking the victim what they are wearing is quite a weird reaction to have, it's as if the victim must be judged on how fuckable they are by the interviewee/observer''s tastes or some supposedly objectice standard of sexiness which most likely has nothing to do with what actually transpired since most rapes are either in family or opportunistic, meaning the rapist was already mentally ready to do that and just looking for the right person based on his criteria.


----------



## gravityfalls

Religions consider rape a crime. Though ignorant thinking illustrated.


----------



## Dalien

Ok, I’m sorry guys but this thread is a sexual confession thread and not a rape thread.
It would be very nice to get back on topic.
If you all really want to talk about rape, will someone please create a new thread.
I don’t want to do a temporary close.
Thank you.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Dalien said:


> Ok, I’m sorry guys but this thread is a sexual confession thread and not a rape thread.
> It would be very nice to get back on topic.
> If you all really want to talk about rape, will someone please create a new thread.
> I don’t want to do a temporary close.
> Thank you.


aye aye captain


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

...And I'm once again coming to the rescue with a distracting sexual confession!

So about the scent of mens' balls. 

I chatted with my gal pal over a spiked lemonade or two, and she agreed with me that the balls of different men have the same underlying ball scent to them. When I mentioned the specifics of the scent as it appears to me, she just looked thoughtfully into space. She labeled it as "private" smell and hadn't really tried to break it down into its components before. 

If this thread gets off topic again, it will make me remember to ask another friend.


----------



## gravityfalls

I am gay and I am not turned on but I am actually curious about lesbian sex. About their intimacy. Their sexual drive. Their orgasm. The female orgasm. Pussy rubbing / pussy licking. bꙨꙨbs, not interesting. No I don't really like lesbian porn but I am not 99% gay, maybe 95%


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I had an embarrassingly gay mental reaction to a thought in my head today.


----------



## ignoregasm

I like to drink lots of milk and pretend that I'm impregnating myself. I want old, homeless people to watch as well. Does this make me a bad person?


----------



## gravityfalls

Is inhaling milk, wheezing and gagging it out sexy?


----------



## gravityfalls

Do you ever sympathize with the villain (but not in real life) ?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

If I was a cartoon, I'd totally want Daphne from Scooby Doo cartoons.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

Going back to work, I'm quite mellow and disconnected from a man I was very attracted to at the start of last year. He has daughters as old as me, and his ex wife actually works at the same building. That's gotta be hard for him. He's doing better now, I think, than he was when he was with her. He started following his forsaken dreams as much as he could. I wonder if they'll end up getting back together at some point... She mentioned his birthday to him at some point during a meeting, so they're at least friendly. As far as I know, she just kind of decided to leave him one day. 

...I'm getting off track. Comparing how I feel at the start of this year to how I felt at the start of last year, I had raging Widow's Fire last year, and I wanted almost any guy who would smile at me. Now I've settled down quite a bit. I have my roller skating outlet, I've been on a couple of dates, and I got to be casually physical with a man—and I'm completely ambivalent if it happens again with him or not! It's crazy! I never thought I had the capability to have a friend with benefits, but I could totally do that with the guy I've gone on a couple of dates with. 

Anyway, I was actually _boring_ around the man at work for about half the time, the half when we were alone. When we were around other people, I teased him and made corny jokes that he booed at, like usual. We'll be working more closely with each other this year, so I'm glad I've calmed down. Really glad. I need to behave, and I will. I would do delightful things with him if he asked me, but I will not be the one asking him _ever_. I'm not even tempted. I guess I'm developing a short list of DEAF men. That means Drop Everything And ... And I never thought it was within my capabilities to have a list like that! Will I be _tame_ enough to marry again? We'll see!

What I really want to do is talk to someone about the way I feel after doing school shooting training scenarios and gunshot wound care training. It disturbed me, and I'm not at 100% in my mind, so I don't want to talk to someone about it in detail and make them feel the same way. ...but I need to talk about it in detail to someone, where we could deal with it together. Very disturbing things, but I want to be able to process them so I can make the right choices someday.


----------



## gravityfalls

If masculine Fi is Fi dom does that mean feminine Fi is Fi sub? I have feminine Fi 🍂 any opinion is appreciated. Tysm in advance 😸


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

gravityfalls said:


> If masculine Fi is Fi dom does that mean feminine Fi is Fi sub? I have feminine Fi 🍂 any opinion is appreciated. Tysm in advance 😸


I'm actually a virgin (for 44 years now), but I'm pretty sure I'd be more of a sub, if anything, despite being a male Fi dom. Does that make it even more confusing? lol


----------



## Celtsincloset

August 12, a Friday. The winter cold still wraps around my fingers, like a prison of ice, soon as I step outside the front door. Still a virgin. Okay, see y’all next week.


----------



## gravityfalls

As a double feminine Fi whatever, I spend my day letting balloons free, and engage in dendrophilia. I give names to objects. I spend my day writing dear diary, being foolish like spongebob and whiny like morty. I have a cat wallpaper on my phone, so that the necrophiliac may know I am passive target who spends their day hugging a tree in a safe spot which you can dig next to it. My prefrontal cortex is half activated, but I have brain stem intact. I put cream 100% reliable only 5 left in stock buy now buy packet this cream will make your girlfriend like you, other creams let your hand regenerate, in case your ex took it with her to masturbate with it. I spend my nights wallowing on the floor, because I watched a movie of a hologram not being able to feel the rain.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I'm generally not into guys, but I think one of my best guy friends and I have a slight attraction toward each other, but more so him toward me, and it weirds me out a little.


----------



## Sankt Muzhik

I have a raging mommy fetish.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Idk how sexual this is but I guess attraction counts.

I can't get over Neal McDonough, shit he's hot.

Doing good for 50- something.

Dammit, me and Middle aged men. Lmao.

Also, Bruce Willis in the Fifth Element. Damn.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Sankt Muzhik said:


> I have a raging mommy fetish.


I seem to have a thing for "DILFs". So don't feel weird! Haha.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> ...And I'm once again coming to the rescue with a distracting sexual confession!
> 
> So about the scent of mens' balls.
> 
> I chatted with my gal pal over a spiked lemonade or two, and she agreed with me that the balls of different men have the same underlying ball scent to them. When I mentioned the specifics of the scent as it appears to me, she just looked thoughtfully into space. She labeled it as "private" smell and hadn't really tried to break it down into its components before.
> 
> If this thread gets off topic again, it will make me remember to ask another friend.


Well I've only been near a pair of balls once. They smelt like SQUID. It was this guy I went on a date with.

🤢

What is it with genitals and... Apparently smelling like the ocean.


----------



## impulsenine

Maybe the balls are the descendants of some weird-water mythological creatures.

That's why you can eat them raw and it's healthy.  Too many similarities. It can't be just a coincidence.


----------



## 7rr7s

The real squid game


----------



## NipNip

I want to see what's under the hijab of a growing amount of women.


----------



## Mark R

impulsenine said:


> Maybe the balls are the descendants of some weird-water mythological creatures.


"In his house at R'lyeh dead Cthulhu waits dreaming."

Sometimes, I feel like this quote applies to my penis.


----------



## deafcrossfitter

@La Li Lu Le Lo found the perfect thread for you, xo


----------



## 7rr7s

deafcrossfitter said:


> @La Li Lu Le Lo found the perfect thread for you, xo


Brutal


----------



## Wellsy

I’m learning that a lot of long term couples actually initiate touching and affection to foster desire for sex rather than always desiring sex and then touching one another.

Spontaneous desire doesn’t come easy when both of yas are busy with work then kids and have brief down time. So it has to be made w goal and priority.

and also child birth really fucks ya up as a woman, so couples need to supportive to a time not conducive to their relationship and needs.


----------



## impulsenine

Wellsy said:


> when both of yas are busy with work


I've heard that poor excuse from dozens of couples. 

Ya not foolin' anyone with 'dat, mate.
The desire is gone, out of that relationship, and "we're busy" is what they say to themselves to avoid the truth cuz it hurts.


----------



## Purrfessor

impulsenine said:


> I've heard that poor excuse from dozens of couples.
> 
> Ya not foolin' anyone with 'dat, mate.
> The desire is gone, out of that relationship, and "we're busy" is what they say to themselves to avoid the truth cuz it hurts.


Nah just gotta put more effort into getting in the mood. Set the mood and transition out of busy mode into luxurious romance mode. Lighting, aromas, desserts, and the right music will all set the mood. You only need 40 minutes.


----------



## impulsenine

Purrfessor said:


> Nah just gotta put more effort into getting in the mood. Set the mood and transition out of busy mode into luxurious romance mode. Lighting, aromas, desserts, and the right music will all set the mood. You only need 40 minutes.


No, you're wrong.
Dessert not needed because in sex, YOU'RE THE DESSERT!


----------



## Purrfessor

impulsenine said:


> No, you're wrong.
> Dessert not needed because in sex, YOU'RE THE DESSERT!


I was just thinking of ways to stimulate the senses, where touch was a given already. I think tasty things like chocolate covered strawberries will not only stimulate the mouth but it'll give you a sugar rush which can help motivate you to have fun.


----------



## Wellsy

impulsenine said:


> I've heard that poor excuse from dozens of couples.
> 
> Ya not foolin' anyone with 'dat, mate.
> The desire is gone, out of that relationship, and "we're busy" is what they say to themselves to avoid the truth cuz it hurts.


Fooling who? Most couples in the months following kids take some time getting back to their relationship because kids are a constant thing.
And have you heard if the honeymoon phase? Even if you loved eating at the dame restaraunt and eating the same meal, its not going to kick things off like the first tine you tried it.

Spontaenous desire st the start if the relationship works on helping people to court and get established. Afterwards there is still love but not of a romcom fantasy but in everyday living with small gestures and effort put into making things a priority and caring for one another. Its not that desire is gone but when you’re flat out with kids, work and trying to maintain a household, its easy for people to think it’ll come from nothing.

In fact it seems many people have satisfying relstionshios and regular sex that they enjoy without the same spontaneous desire but instead a responsive desire to being touched and other foreplay. Basically people need to do more to seduce one another even if they’re still quick to get a horn.

So I don’t know what implied truth you’re thinking of outside of this sort of trend in ling term relationships.


----------



## Purrfessor

What if you got a dancer, stripper, Hulu, belly, whatever. And you put a flying saucer around her hips and she started dancing and was a UFO themed girl. And she's on your lap "looking for a place to land". I would film it and submit it to UFO sites with caption "UFO spotted on my dick" and see what they do with it because I bet they'll put that in their spank banks cuz they've only been dreaming about that their whole lives.


----------



## Purrfessor

My pornstar named would be Koq aka King Of Quickies

And the irony is all my videos will be 30+ minutes long


----------



## Sankt Muzhik

My pornstar name would be Salad Tosser, all I would do is teach people how to make vegetarian dishes... while naked.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Whenever I get too close to doing something sexual with someone I recoil. I just can't do it. I don't want to feel so unclean. I don't want to regret the carnality. I must overcome sexual immorality.

And be more spiritual. I just can't do hookups, I can't.


----------



## Mark R

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Whenever I get too close to doing something sexual with someone I recoil. I just can't do it. I don't want to feel so unclean. I don't want to regret the carnality. I must overcome sexual immorality.
> 
> And be more spiritual. I just can't do hookups, I can't.


I went through a phase where I was religiously conservative. I dated other religious conservatives in my teens and early twenties. I had my first sexual relationship when I was 26. After that, although I didn't consider sex as forbidden as before, I figured out that I only felt comfortable having sex in committed long term relationships.


----------



## martinkunev

Flabarac Brupip said:


> For me if a woman's body (including face) is a 7, and another woman's is a 10, then of course upon first sight I'm gonna be more attracted to the 10. But upon knowing them a little: if the woman with the 7 body has a 10 personality, and the woman with the 10 body has a 2 personality, then I'm suddenly gonna feel much more attracted to the woman with the 7 body.


That makes sense. After a certain point (maybe around 7), more physical attractiveness isn't really that important in my opinion.


----------



## Crowbo

I've decided that from here on out, I'm only going to masturbate in December. For the rest of the year, I will store my seed. This is for my own good.


----------



## BlackPersimmon

I believe that there are no females participating in this forum.


----------



## BlackPersimmon

How often do females say, "screams like a girl"?


----------



## BlackPersimmon

I know I am going to store my seed. 
I need to make baby black persimmons.


----------



## moldygargoyle

what in the entire fuck is this shit.
store my seed


tf


----------



## BlackPersimmon

rancidcat said:


> what in the entire fuck is this shit.
> store my seed
> 
> 
> tf


(paraphrasing Crowbo.)( Dk what it really means.)


----------



## moldygargoyle

BlackPersimmon said:


> paraphrasing Crowbo. Dk what it really means.


it means no release of teh spermz


----------



## BlackPersimmon

rancidcat said:


> it means no release of teh spermz


Rite. Of course. i knew that all along.


----------



## BlackPersimmon

How funny would that have been if I erased the whole thing, my clown-faced friend?

(Having to deal with evil spirits while you're here makes it just that much more fun, I am telling you, kids.)


----------



## Crowbo

I think I might have blue balls at the moment.


----------



## Crowbo

.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

I know my number with my wife and it's kind of funny to the both of us. 😄💚


----------



## Scoobyscoob

And now you know. 😛


----------



## Scoobyscoob

👍.


----------



## huhh

Individuality CRUSHED between lust and resentment


----------



## Crowbo

My hornyness has been off the charts these past few weeks.


----------



## laluna

Can you men please realise that facefu*king is totally fine until you hit the back of the throat/tonsils which makes a girl very prone to getting a head cold? So if you want it to continue get better at it.


----------



## laluna

There is a lack of short, blonde, skinny dudes with aggressive attitudes in this world to look/pine after.


----------



## pwowq

I love the idea of going down on a woman, I very much dislike it when I'm actually doing it.


----------



## laluna

pwowq said:


> I love the idea of going down on a woman, I very much dislike it when I'm actually doing it.


Why? 

Back to thread: 

I wish guys utilized the instructional side of their pr0n sites. There is much to learn...👾


----------



## laluna

I don't think it's okay that it's that time of the month and I'm also single. Sex is the best cramp reliever, men should be covered by my insurance and delivered to my door. 😤


----------



## Ms. Aligned

laluna said:


> ...men should be covered by my insurance and delivered to my door.


I support this 100%. I'll start drafting the bill, Lol!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

laluna said:


> I don't think it's okay that it's that time of the month and I'm also single. Sex is the best cramp reliever, men should be covered by my insurance and delivered to my door. 😤





Ms. Aligned said:


> I support this 100%. I'll start drafting the bill, Lol!


Not trying to guilt trip you ladies or anything like that. But I'm just making an observation that guys talking this way about women on here generally wouldn't be regarded as much "okay".


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Flabarac Brupip said:


> Not trying to guilt trip you ladies or anything like that. But I'm just making an observation that guys talking this way about women on here generally wouldn't be regarded as much "okay".


Look, we're just trying to create jobs here.


----------



## laluna

Flabarac Brupip said:


> Not trying to guilt trip you ladies or anything like that. But I'm just making an observation that guys talking this way about women on here generally wouldn't be regarded as much "okay".





Ms. Aligned said:


> Look, we're just trying to create jobs here.


Hey! Yeah! Everything is consensual...it's just ALSO covered by my insurance and has transportation to my location. 😻


----------



## Ms. Aligned

I bet they would even get benefits and a retirement plan. They could even unionize, it could be very lucrative. 

The thought is pretty...hysterical. 


* *




See what I did there?


----------



## Crowbo

It's been nearly 4 weeks since I last ejaculated.


----------



## laluna

I am NOT one for roleplay at all. 

BUT!






When I watch a video like this to relax and get ready for bed and imagine doing all that hard work... suddenly the idea pops into my head of my husband coming home and just FUCKING RAILING me against the table...

🫡 aye aye captain my captain!🫡

His boots all dirty, half undressed, smelling of sweat and earth, grunting and groping and sigh...I know why people buy cabins. I don't know if the fantasy is fulfilled but I KNOW why they buy cabins.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Tastes change. I used to have a thing for Asian girls when I was in school because they were just so cute sometimes. Now I've grown a preference for taller women more my size, for which Asian women generally are not.


----------



## Crowbo

Once again, I have successfully completed No Nut November.


----------



## bedolaga

It's probably going to be hard, but I should probably confess what I've been hiding for so long. I like talking to transgender people. And most of the time I meet them through the Taimi platform. I've been hiding it in myself for a long time, but there came a moment. The moment when I just can't hold it back. Another thing constantly relatives with questions about when I will find a mate and build their family, just pester me. It is very difficult to keep it a secret, but I understand that they need to be prepared for this information, but how to do it correctly. Maybe someone can give me some advice?


----------



## pwowq

laluna said:


> Why?
> 
> Back to thread:
> 
> I wish guys utilized the instructional side of their pr0n sites. There is much to learn...👾


You learn very little from porn as a guy. The major hurdles is to not cum wihtin 10 minutes or remain hard.

I don't like licking pussy because of the taste, annoying smell and the uncomfortable texture on my tounge and I feel trapped when I'm between a pair of huge, strong muscles.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

pwowq said:


> You learn very little from porn as a guy. The major hurdles is to not cum wihtin 10 minutes or remain hard.
> 
> I don't like licking pussy because of the taste, annoying smell and the uncomfortable texture on my tounge and I feel trapped when I'm between a pair of huge, strong muscles.


I guess that as a sensor type you would be more focused on what's right in front of you.
As an intuitive, my whole focus was on the person's reactions. I was trying to push her buttons or should I say, button.


----------



## laluna

pwowq said:


> You learn very little from porn as a guy. The major hurdles is to not cum wihtin 10 minutes or remain hard.
> 
> I don't like licking pussy because of the taste, annoying smell and the uncomfortable texture on my tounge and I feel trapped when I'm between a pair of huge, strong muscles.


Fair enough.

I always wonder why guys like eating pussy as it's not the most pleasurable thing for me. It's tickly, needs more pressure. Fingers are much more dexterous.

But then again I love sucking dick so I feel bad if a dude says he really loves eating out.

But it can be a problem finding a guy that doesn't have a desire for eating pussy but is also not entirely focused on self pleasure. 🙃 









Do you like to eat out? #shorts







youtube.com


----------



## Ms. Aligned

bedolaga said:


> It's probably going to be hard, but I should probably confess what I've been hiding for so long. I like talking to transgender people. And most of the time I meet them through the Taimi platform. I've been hiding it in myself for a long time, but there came a moment. The moment when I just can't hold it back. Another thing constantly relatives with questions about when I will find a mate and build their family, just pester me. It is very difficult to keep it a secret, but I understand that they need to be prepared for this information, but how to do it correctly. Maybe someone can give me some advice?


Hey congrats to you on finding yourself. I don't have any experience with this so can't give any advice. Just wanted to wish you good luck. 


laluna said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I always wonder why guys like eating pussy as it's not the most pleasurable thing for me. It's tickly, needs more pressure. Fingers are much more dexterous.
> 
> But then again I love sucking dick so I feel bad if a dude says he really loves eating out.
> 
> But it can be a problem finding a guy that doesn't have a desire for eating pussy but is also not entirely focused on self pleasure. 🙃
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like to eat out? #shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


Lol, I'm the same way, it rarely does anything for me. And, even if it does, I need something to grab and hold onto, it's just so disconnected when he's all the way down there. 

Have absolutely no problem giving though, because I like the sense of control, and getting them to lose theirs. Something sexy and vulnerable about it. 

Gah, I hope Artie gets back to me soon. I am in a mood today. Lol!


----------



## laluna

Ms. Aligned said:


> Hey congrats to you on finding yourself. I don't have any experience with this so can't give any advice. Just wanted to wish you good luck.
> 
> Lol, I'm the same way, it rarely does anything for me. And, even if it does, I need something to grab and hold onto, it's just so disconnected when he's all the way down there.
> 
> Have absolutely no problem giving though, because I like the sense of control, and getting them to lose theirs. Something sexy and vulnerable about it.
> 
> Gah, I hope Artie gets back to me soon. I am in a mood today. Lol!


It's something in the air. I think it's cause I haven't worked out but I feel like LILITH on a bender right now 🫡 👀


----------



## pwowq

laluna said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I always wonder why guys like eating pussy as it's not the most pleasurable thing for me. It's tickly, needs more pressure. Fingers are much more dexterous.
> 
> But then again I love sucking dick so I feel bad if a dude says he really loves eating out.
> 
> But it can be a problem finding a guy that doesn't have a desire for eating pussy but is also not entirely focused on self pleasure. 🙃
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like to eat out? #shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


Oral sex isn't everything. I have an SO who like the attention of getting oral but not longer than a couple of minutes because she loves the penetration and loves that I generally take a long time before I cum. As I see the fucking between us she gives me a ton of pleasure for 3-10 minutes and then I give her pleasure for up to an hour.


----------



## laluna

pwowq said:


> Oral sex isn't everything. I have an SO who like the attention of getting oral but not longer than a couple of minutes because she loves the penetration and loves that I generally take a long time before I cum. As I see the fucking between us she gives me a ton of pleasure for 3-10 minutes and then I give her pleasure for up to an hour.


Ehhhh I can't really be into it if I don't like sucking his dick. That's like my precursor, my "anytime, day or night I'll be there" romantic side. So if I had to make a list of "this is why I want to be married" being able to suck his dick whenever the fuck it's possible would be in the top 3.

To each their own. I know it's not usually applauded but /shrug


----------



## 98403942

> it's not usually applauded


Just when I think people can't get any more insane, I learn something like this. Irredemable species.


----------



## laluna

MH17 said:


> Just when I think people can't get any more insane, I learn something like this. Irredemable species.


Lol it's probably just the Madonna whore complex? Men don't want to do dirty things with their wives because it would taint her so they have side interests to satiate their fantasies.

I'm not one for that kind of compartmentalized relationship but it's common enough to be a thing so 🤷‍♀️


----------



## 98403942

laluna said:


> Lol it's probably just the Madonna whore complex? Men don't want to do dirty things with their wives because it would taint her so they have side interests to satiate their fantasies.
> 
> I'm not one for that kind of compartmentalized relationship but it's common enough to be a thing so 🤷‍♀️


Kinda like a macabre traffic accident. Fucked up as hell but kinda fascinating.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Dumb women are a lot less sexually stimulating to me, and to me it seems too much like being attracted to a kid. I don't understand the whole subconscious mindset some men have that being much more intelligent than a woman is ideal. I think it often comes out of sexist insecurity and a need to be in control as the man.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Sometimes I have this weird thought that: what if someone who's sexual advances I didn't respond to the way they wanted decided to curse me with eternal virginity?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Flabarac Brupip said:


> Sometimes I have this weird thought that: what if someone who's sexual advances I didn't respond to the way they wanted decided to curse me with eternal virginity?


"Sativa Thoughts by Brupip"


----------



## CuriosityKilledTheCat

Fantasizing about an orgy of soulmates.


----------



## laluna

This just popped up on my youtube recommended...._internal screaming intensifies_

Sure a video of exactly my type stretching...super okay with this


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I'm somehow sexually attracted to women. Truly I must be crazy. Idk what's wrong with me.


----------



## Necrofantasia

Potatoes are fucking amazing.....


----------



## MadMaxSDP

I still enjoy r-Kelly music while getting it on. It’s not exactly confession about sex but it’s a confession involving the sexual act. See what I did here?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

MadMaxSDP said:


> See what I did here?


No, I don't get it.


----------



## MadMaxSDP

Flabarac Brupip said:


> No, I don't get it.



Here's another confession then. I am repulsed by the vile confessions here.


----------



## MadMaxSDP

deeeeeeeeee-disgusting vile statements.


----------



## MadMaxSDP

I like to put it in the oven and let it bake before I start the actual dancing.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Question for men: how would you feel if you were say, 40+ and automatically got called creepy or a predator because you like a woman that's younger than you- significantly younger but still an adult!

Isn't it funny how all dad's around the world freak out about their daughters dating older men when they're the older one in their own relationship? That being said, the largest age gap is usually 10 years not 20 or 30, but STILL.

I'm almost 30 years old, who the f cares if I like someone that's 50+. FFS.

Note to people. If you date/plan to date someone significantly older than you, do not tell your family, before you meet them. Because they will try and burn the bridge between you before it can even start!!!! However this only applies to adults of course!


----------



## Shodan

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Question for men: how would you feel if you were say, 40+ and automatically got called creepy or a predator because you like a woman that's younger than you- significantly younger but still an adult!
> 
> Isn't it funny how all dad's around the world freak out about their daughters dating older men when they're the older one in their own relationship? That being said, the largest age gap is usually 10 years not 20 or 30, but STILL.
> 
> I'm almost 30 years old, who the f cares if I like someone that's 50+. FFS.
> 
> Note to people. If you date/plan to date someone significantly older than you, do not tell your family, before you meet them. Because they will try and burn the bridge between you before it can even start!!!! However this only applies to adults of course!


Well, since you asked... First of all, parent-child relationships can't be compared to intimate-romantic relationships.

It depends on their age. If they were younger than 25, then there would be no possibility of that ever happening because I still don't consider anybody below that age to be a fully formed adult, and they should experience the world with someone who is in the same age group. Every "older" man should be aware of this, but if they are aware of it and they're still with someone who is in their early twenties (or younger, god forbid), then that's exploitation.

From my point of view (again, you asked the general public), there is nothing wrong with you being almost 30 and them being 50+. I see no issues there, it's two adults, not an adult and a kid.

The bottom line is that you really shouldn't care about what anybody has to say about your personal affairs. It's nobody's business.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Question for men: how would you feel if you were say, 40+ and automatically got called creepy or a predator because you like a woman that's younger than you- significantly younger but still an adult!


I'd tell them to kindly f*ck off. I'm 44; my age range is 25-64. I'm already incompatible with the vast majority of women as it is, so why would I also wanna add strict age requirements to that? 

You have a right to be upset at people's idiotic judgments.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Note to people. If you date/plan to date someone significantly older than you, do not tell your family, before you meet them. Because they will try and burn the bridge between you before it can even start!!!! However this only applies to adults of course!


Actually for me it was more like my lady friends trying to burn the bridge and protect me from this evil fire-breathing older woman trying to victimize poor defenseless me 20 years younger with no experience.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I'm a 1 on the Kinsey Scale. Generally I find it interesting and noteworthy when I have gay thoughts because they aren't my usual thoughts.

But like looking at the small part of me that is gay.......I don't think if I was gonna have sex with a man that I'd be more inclined to if he's dressed like a woman.


----------



## MadMaxSDP

Been around the block a few times.


----------

